# The show your face/introduction thread



## Emma

I thought since I'm seeing lots of new faces and people posting on all boards that it would be a good idea to post an introduction thread. Some of you FA's better post in it too 
Anyways;

Name: Em
Age: 20
Location: North England
Profession: Student
Music: Rock, metal and indie
Likes: Films, clubs, gigs, drinking, reading, zombie films and red dwarf
Dislikes: Chavs, dance music, mashed potato, beans and american 'comedy'
About me: I'm a 20 year old bbw, not really gaining, but like it a little
picture:

heh terrible picture but what the hell


----------



## HeatherBBW

I think the profiles showcase all this stuff, but I will play along  I love seeing pictures, so maybe this will allow for more pictures for me to view.. muhahahaha

*Name:* Heather
*Age:* 31
*Location:* Massachusetts
*Profession: * SQA Engineer, Webmistress & BBW Event Coordinator
*Music:* Like most kinds, but really dig 70s music a whole lot (singer/songwriter)
*Likes: * Pugs, Good movies, Good Friends & Good Food
*Dislikes: * Sushi, Fat Discrimination & Long Walks On The Beach
*About me:* Control freak but overall a nice girl (I hope!)
*Picture:* 

View attachment heatherface.jpg


----------



## Emma

HeatherBBW said:


> I think the profiles showcase all this stuff, but I will play along  I love seeing pictures, so maybe this will allow for more pictures for me to view.. muhahahaha



That's true, but I can't be bothered looking through all the profiles, and someone might catch my attention on here that i've not looked at before ;-)

You're pwerty!


----------



## HeatherBBW

CurvyEm said:


> That's true, but I can't be bothered looking through all the profiles, and someone might catch my attention on here that i've not looked at before ;-)
> 
> You're pwerty!



Hehe, you are too  You look a lot like a beautiful singer that was just a contestant on a TV Show here in the US called Rock Star: INXS


----------



## Emma

aww ta 

I think I've heard of that, is it like pop idol but for "rock stars"? Coz I can't imagine any respectable singers going on that hehe, well rock singers anyway!


----------



## loves2laugh

NAME:ingrid
LOCATION:queens, ny
PROFESSION:medical receptionist/biller
MUSIC:all types but the 60's and the 80's had the best music
LIKES:chocolate  television, my nieces and nephews, intelligent conversation, debating, and God
DISLIKES: meanness, any kind of cooked apple thing, cheapness
ABOUT ME: i am a 37 year old bbw, about 240lbs, finding more confidence in myself as i get older. 


i cant figure out how to put a picture in but i have blonde hair, green eyes and german/irish looking 

hahahahhahahha


----------



## Emma

if you press [*image]URLOFIMAGE[*/image] without the * then it should work for you.


----------



## loves2laugh

if you press [*image]URLOFIMAGE[*/image] without the * then it should work for you. 
Today 10:45 AM 

i am so sorry em i just dont undersatnd what i should be pressing- another thing about me is i am retarded when it comes to computers


----------



## Emma

Sorry my fault, if you TYPE [*image]url[*/image] but you take the *'s out and change url to the address of where your picture is then the picture will show up.


----------



## loves2laugh

did i do this right 

View attachment ingrid3.jpg


----------



## Emma

Yup


----------



## loves2laugh

THERE I AM! hahahahahahaha ok lets try this again:


NAME:ingrid
LOCATION:queens, ny
PROFESSION:medical receptionist/biller
MUSIC:all types but the 60's and the 80's had the best music
LIKES:chocolate television, my nieces and nephews, intelligent conversation, debating, and God
DISLIKES: meanness, any kind of cooked apple thing, cheapness
ABOUT ME: i am a 37 year old bbw, about 240lbs, finding more confidence in myself as i get older. 

View attachment ingrid3.jpg


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus

*Name:* Wayne

*Age:* 52

*Location:* Southern Colorado, with Pikes Peak visible from our back yard

*Profession:* Technical writer for a major defense contractor

*Music: * A little bit of everything from '40s Big Band through '50s Doo-Wop to '60s Motown and British Invasion to disco.

*Likes:* Honest people

*Dislikes: * People who try to control others, phony people, and Adam Sandler

*About me:* I was born and raised in New Jersey, and moved west in 1994. I have been married to Sandie for 12 years now. I have two grown children (a 30-year-old son and a 28-year-old daughter) from a previous marriage. Sandie and I share our home with our cat Della and our dogs Peanut and Pearl.

*Pictures:*






View attachment wayne.jpg


----------



## loves2laugh

i am so proud of myself


----------



## Obesus

I agree that this new format will allow us to know each other just a tad better than before...so....here I go into the maelstrom of self-assessment! LOL

Name Timothy John Damian (I go by Damian a lot)

Age: 55

Location: Southern Hills section of San Francisco in good ol' Cal-I-forny!

Music: Yes, I am a musician and performance artist...extreme avant garde and experimental....next project involves amplifying the 60 cycle hum of flourescent light bulbs, ala Japansese artist, Aube! LOL Also do a lot of electronic music and just plain ol' folk music on the gee-tar, which I have been playing since I was 9!

Likes: books, films, good conversation over delicious coffee, FOOD (of course); I would love to travel, but never seem to have the time!

Dislikes: Just one....rude or vulgar people

About me: I work as an administrative assistant for a Mental Health program and I am a student in a psychology program here at City College...I have degrees in History of Art and Painting and I run a small Non-Profit educational corporation out of the front room! LOL Generally, I work enough for three people and I am fat and gaining, so there! LOL


----------



## Obesus

Hope this works.....it's on there as an attachment...we shall see..hopefully! LOL


----------



## Donna

Interesting idea....  
*Name*: Donna
*Age:* 39 (but I usually claim to be much younger)
*Location:* Southwest Florida
*Profession:* Project Manager for GE and I own my own data processing business
*Music:* Hard rock, heavy metal from the 80's and 90's, some of the newer stuff
*Likes: * MUSIC, movies, books,my computer, chatting with friends
*Dislikes:* People who are two faced, who use others, or who are liars
*About me*: Recently married to the most wonderful man on the planet, step-mother to two children (11 & 18), 2 cats, 2 hamsters and 1 fish, step-grandmother to a 2 year old. In my spare time I am an IDJ (internet disc jockey) for www.HoTMetaLradio.com 
Picture: (*_crossing fingers this works_*)


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Name: Kara
Age: 50 (for another week or so!)

Location: Asheville, North Carolina
Profession: Part-time college professor
Music: ALL kinds, classic rock, classical and country are main favorites
Likes: Singing, theatre, MUSIC, movies, family and friends
Dislikes: telemarketers and close minded people
About me: Very involved with Size/Fat acceptance movement, adoption advocate, passionate about teaching, acting on stage and singing with "Womansong".


----------



## Ladyrose1952

I am originally from Oregon City Oregon and moved here to Washington State in the early 80's and have been here ever since.

I am a mother and a grand mother and I will be 54 in January 2006. I am 5ft-6, I have lost 35 pounds since July1,2005 and am still working on it. I have cut my hair ro shoulder length since taking this picture but I am still just me. I love the outdoors and the mountains, the beach and everything in nature.

My interests are cooking, collecting movies and Video games, animals, gardening, landscaping, camping, fishing, sketching wildlife, slow walks in the mountains and the ocean beaches and anything that nature can provide for relaxation. Not to mention anything else that suits my fancy. I work six days a week, driving for The Senior Services here, I watch two of my grand children on the weekends, and otherwise am busy all of the time.

Some would say I am attractive and I smile easily. I am a big woman, with a big heart. I am honest, independent and very passionate about everything that I do. I am one of those honest women in the world that you have to keep your eyes and ears open to find. We are the women who are gentle, but quiet, who are raising our families, takeing care of our lives and existing day to day. Unfortunately, there aren't many of us like this anymore, but we are out here. 
I am not in search of anything in particular as I have been alone for a long time and it seems to suit me. But I crave friendship and at times companionship which I haven't enjoyed for a long time either. 

I live here in The Columbia River Gorge in Washington State and there are mostly trees and wildlife and not many people that are what I would say friendship material. I don't use drugs, drink much, go to bars or do many of the things that people do around here, so I mostly stay here at home when I am not working and take care of the one remaining child that I have at home. 

I have been single mother of four for almost 23 years, working to support and raise them alone the entire time. I now have five grand children with the two older ones who are on their own now.

I hope to hear from you in the near future. Take care and keep up that smile!? LOL 

View attachment LadyroseSmall.jpg


----------



## MissToodles

Location: NYC
Profession: student, graduate May 2006, teach next September in "Fort Apache"
Music: Usually classic rock but I have a weakness for really junk food type music i.e. Justin Timberlake
Likes: reading, long walks, nature, cheese, cooking, sleeping in on weekends
Dislikes: Republicans/Libertarians, animal abuse, any type of "asshole" in general.
About me: I lived in New York all my life, I'm quiet but enjoy engaging conversations with interesting and unique people. Despite my cynicisim, I remain optimistic in my heart. I like hanging around artsy people in hope of their talents rubbing off on me. 
Furnished below is evidence of my stripping debut


----------



## Tina

Cute pic, Toodles! I think you need to edit your post to remove the spaces from between the code and your URL, though. 

Name: Tina
Age: 47
Location: California
Profession: Web designer and student.
Music: Jazz, Rock, Funk, Soul, Metal, Classical, Flamenco.
Likes: Driving on the beach in my Cruiser, all kinds of films, art (both creating and viewing), massages, music, reading (though I haven't much time to read anything other than my schoolwork lately), nice people with a wicked sense of humor, huge Jacuzzis (preferably floating around in it with my sweetie). beautiful sunsets at dusk, superheroes.
Dislikes: Scam artists, spammers, Country music, people who intentionally hurt others.
About me: I've gone back to school after several years, and find it a challenging, but mostly enjoyable experience; I'm training to work in the entertainment field. I've lived in CA most of my life and I'm ready to see other places, and plan on moving to Vancouver, BC with my sweetie within the next few years. I love to laugh, and usually laugh easily, and have found some of the very best and most wonderful people in my life on the internet. 
picture:


----------



## eljay

Name: Jon
Age: 29
Location: SouthWest UK 
Profession: IT type 
Music: Goth to Techno, Anything but R n B basically!
Likes: Films+Books (fantasy / sci fi...), beer, Not taking life too seriously 
Dislikes: Chavs*, dis-honesty, Selfishness, Bread and Butter Pudding
About me: Er... See above ? 

Thanks for the posting piccie help - the trick is to obseve scroll bars on the browser...doh! 

View attachment jon5.jpg


----------



## Loscos

Here's my ugly mug, which reminds me, i need to do new photos, thats like one of few i've got, that and my "ghetto" one.

[image]http://chat.dimensionsmagazine.com/upload/203222005363845200071894843023288.jpg[/image]

Name: Michael
Age: 18
Location: Gloucestershire, United Kingfom
Profession: Work in a retail store currently, with aspirations of studying at University to become a Games Designer.
Music: Anything really, Metallica, Daft Punk, Electric Six, Jamiroquai, KT Tunstall, Xzibit, i'm multi-genre-al with my music likes.
Likes: Games, films, going out, and stuff.
Dislikes: All my flaws shown to me through other people and me going "i'm like that sometimes", Shannon Doherty, Courtney Love, hoodies and not having money.
About me: The above descirbes alot, if you want more, send £10 to my house and i'll tell you more.


----------



## Pinstripes9

Name: Bruce
Age: 38
Location: Englewood, CO
Profession: Engineering Manager for a software company
Music: Depends on the mood... could be Sinatra.. could be The Beatles... could be Social Distortion
Likes: BBWs, baseball, hockey and music 

View attachment 00.jpg


----------



## Tina

Jon, the easy way, if you don't have a pic uploaded someplace on the internet, is to push the post reply button and then under the dialogue box, where you type your post, if you scroll down a bit, you'll see a section called Additional Options. Under that is a larger button that says Manage Attachments. Press that and a little box will open that will allow the browser to browse your hard drive. Find the pic you want to post and then click Upload and you're on your way. That creates an attachment pic for your post.

The other ways is, if you have a pic already uploaded to your web space, or Photo Bucket, or somesuch, then right above where you type in your post is a little yellow icon button that has a little pic of a mountain and sun. Roll your mouse over it and it says Insert Image. Click that and it will let you paste in the URL where your pic is located on the web and it automatically codes it for you, telling the browser where to find your lovely pic.


----------



## ValentineBBW

Name: Becky
Age: 31
Location: Nebraska
Profession: Senior Billing Specialist
Music: All kinds, mostly heavy metal and rock and anything 70s, 80s, and some 90s. Depends on the mood.
Likes: Dogs, Movies, Friends, Chatting 
Dislikes: Heat and humidity, Fat Discrimination, liars
About me: I'm a good girl, most of the time


----------



## TallFatSue

Name: Sue
Age: 48
Location: Ohio
Profession: Office manager, trophy wife
Music: Classical
Likes: Chocolate, reading, travel, classical music, old movies, fine dining, fat acceptance and more chocolate
Dislikes: Rudeness, airplace seats
About me: Funny, after I reached 450lb I can eat anything and not gain weight. Go figure.


----------



## BigCutieCindy

Name: Cindy
Age: 37
Location: Western Massachusetts
Occupation: Fat Girl Extraordinaire
Music: Harry Connick, Jr (swing/big band), Classic Rock, Classical, some top 40
Likes: Cats, Stargate SG-1, Hershey Caramel Kisses, dinning out, reading, talking with friends, writing, arts and crafts.
Dislikes: rudeness, judgemental people, tomatos, dishonesty, rap music 

View attachment pprofile.JPG


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

*Name: * Sandie
*
Age: * 45

*Location:* Southern Colorado, with Pikes Peak visible from our back yard
*
Profession:* Pain in the ass - soon to be Internet Entrepreneur
*
Music:* Anything 70's Especialy *THE WHO* The greatest Rock and Roll band evah! And I am totally obsessed with Pete Townshend! LOVE Stevie Nicks - Also Elton John.
*
Likes: * Purple, Texas, A man with a Southern Accent (Wayne is working on it), Nice people, The Ocean, Animals, Tarot runes and other metaphysical thingys, Good Italian food, And Sushi! (I'm a multi-faceted woman)
*
Dislikes:* Oh that list is way to long to put here. But I will say people who pretend to be your friend and then turn on you is #1.

*About me:* I am a force to be reckoned with!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

Hi Becky,

I just wanted to tell you how pretty you are!!

Sandie Z




ValentineBBW said:


> Name: Becky
> Age: 31
> Location: Nebraska
> Profession: Senior Billing Specialist
> Music: All kinds, mostly heavy metal and rock and anything 70s, 80s, and some 90s. Depends on the mood.
> Likes: Dogs, Movies, Friends, Chatting
> Dislikes: Heat and humidity, Fat Discrimination, liars
> About me: I'm a good girl, most of the time


----------



## Loscos

BigCutieCindy said:


> Likes: Cats, *Stargate SG-1*, Hershey Caramel Kisses, dinning out, reading, talking with friends, writing, arts and crafts.



How could I forget SG-1?

That show rules.


----------



## Seth Warren

*Name:* Seth Warren
*Age:* 24
*Location:* Pittsburgh, PA
*Profession:* I work in an office
*Music:* "I can wait a long, long time before I hear another love song" - "This is a crisis I knew had to come, destroying the balance I'd kept" - "I would tell you that I loved you, if I thought that you would stay" - "The dogs have come today...the dogs have come to stay...it's time to get your gun out and drive the dogs away..." - "I was struck by lightening, walking down the street" - "Come whisper through his lips of straw, a moment torn forevermore"

As for a photo, look no further than that lovely avitar to the left...


----------



## Emma

Cute  very cute.


----------



## Transplanted.Magnolia

Hi Everybody!

Name: Chasity

Age: 28 (29 on Oct. 12 )

Location: Middle Tennessee

Profession: Okay....that's fuzzy...I'm a homemaker, but my boyfriend is starting his own computer repair business which I'll be assisting with and I help out with his vintage aracade restoration sideline.

Music: Like all kinds of music, currently playing on my playlist is ABBA's "Dancing Queen"

Likes: Anime, drawing, writing, hanging out with friends, intimate moments with my man, and having fun 

Dislikes: Close minded hateful people

About me: I really look forward to making new friends on the Dimensions boards. The new setup is awesome, and I think I'll post much more often.


----------



## ValentineBBW

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I just wanted to tell you how pretty you are!!
> 
> Sandie Z





Awwww Sandie Z, that is sweet of you. Thank you


----------



## BigCutieCindy

Loscos said:


> How could I forget SG-1?
> 
> That show rules.




A fellow Stargate SG-1 fan...yeahhhhhhhhh! 

I love that show sooooooooo much. I have seasons 1-7 on DVD and I've pre-ordered season eight...should be getting it next week or the week after. I can't wait!

It certainly does rule!


----------



## Sandie S-R

I think everyone knows me but....I'll play. 

Name: Sandie
Age: Old enough  
Location: San Diego
Profession: Clothing & Jewelry designer
Music: Rock, Rockabilly, Swing, Pop, R & B, Jazz, Celtic & Scottish music
Likes: My family, reading, movies, swimming
Dislikes: rude people, discrimination, war, taxes
About me: Happily married, love my family and my business!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

Sandie S-R said:


> I think everyone knows me but....I'll play.



Sandie,

I just wanted to thank you for posting a link to a site about Long Hair. I went there and I joined recently and I have gotten such great info about keeping my hair looking great and growing it longer. I love long hair. 

And Ida's Soaps are the BEST!!

Sandie Zitkus


----------



## Sandie S-R

Sandie...

I've been a member there quite a while now and hang out there a lot. It is a very lively forum, and I've made a lot of nice friends there. My hair has been long most of my life, and is now waist length...so yeah, I'm a long hair fan too!  Guy also used to have super long hair back in his biker days. Glad you are enjoying it there.


----------



## ataraxia

Seth Warren said:


> *Name:* Seth Warren
> *Age:* 24
> *Location:* Pittsburgh, PA
> *Profession:* I work in an office
> *Music:* "I can wait a long, long time before I hear another love song" - "This is a crisis I knew had to come, destroying the balance I'd kept" - "I would tell you that I loved you, if I thought that you would stay" - "The dogs have come today...the dogs have come to stay...it's time to get your gun out and drive the dogs away..." - "I was struck by lightening, walking down the street" - "Come whisper through his lips of straw, a moment torn forevermore"
> 
> As for a photo, look no further than that lovely avitar to the left...


Hey, a fellow Pittsburgher! (I'm in Castle Shannon.) Pittsburgh is a good place to be a FA.

I guess I might as well play too:
Name: Ray
Age: 26
Profession: Carnegie Mellon Staff Computer Geek  
Likes: Computers, Jokes, Occult stuff
Dislikes: Neo-Conservatives and other obvious stuff  
About Me: I'm a wacko but I have a lot of fun


----------



## rainyday

Could you repost the hair site link? I bookmarked it when I read that thread, but later my browser crashed and I lost it.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus

Here's a link to the long hair site:

http://www.longhaircommunity.com/


----------



## BBWGwen

Name: Gwen
Age: 28
Location: San Francisco, CA
Profession: Student, web model, aspiring photographer
Music: Anything but most Rap and Country 
Likes: Movies, clubs, concerts, traveling, and road trips
Dislikes: Rude and idotic people
About me: I'm a married BBW web model who is trying to get more familiar and involved in the size acceptance movement. 

View attachment Forest-042.jpg


----------



## rainyday

Thanks Wayne!


----------



## Seth Warren

ataraxia said:


> Hey, a fellow Pittsburgher! (I'm in Castle Shannon.) Pittsburgh is a good place to be a FA.



Not only a fellow Pittsburgher, but also a fellow South Hills resident. I live in Mt. Lebanon with my girlfriend.

Indeed it is good to be an FA here. Between the perogies, the Primantis' and the salads with fries, it's nearly impossible for most people to stay thin.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Name: Jon
Age: 18
Location: North Western Florida (near Pensacola)
Profession: Student, Mcdonald's crew member (but looking for other job)
Music: All genres and sub-genres, but mainly consist of : Rap, Hip-hop, rock (many styles of metal, acid, emo, pop, tech, punk), folk, techno and trance, jazz and mixes of the above. I listen to the other genres on occasion
Likes: Music, martial arts, the internet (don't we all???), chatting, blogging, running (not like marathons though  ), Love and Romance, Women (all shapes, sizes, and colors, BUT THAT DOESN'T MEAN I F*#* ANYTHING THAT WALKS), television, current events, being a proud christian, and a little bit of studies like History, Humantities, Psychology, and many sciences.
Dislikes: People that test my restraint, racism and bigotry, etc....
About me: Just another young soul walking by.... I lurked at the site since I was 12... started posting under codenames, and finally said something three days after I turned 18. I use to be an FA, but now I turned into what some would call a "Cross Trainer", so I admire bbw and ssbbw, but I can't discriminate against their skinny counterparts. I'm here for chatting, participatting, meeting new people, helping others (if I can), and maybe to find someone special (but I'm not getting my hopes up, right now is college time).

SORRY FOR THE GRAMMATICAL ERRORS!!!! It's two in the morning over here!!!!


and now for the picture: WARNING!!! STUPID SMILE!!!!!




and that is all  

View attachment smile2.jpg


----------



## Aliena

Name: Dee
Birthday: Feb 03 (Aquarian)
Interests: Music, theater (especially musicals), movies, astronomy, literature, sci-fi, crocheting, poetry, art (especially the Baroque era), fall, spring, sunflowers, plants, cats and singing!! 
Dislikes: Closed minded, rude, arrogant, educated idiots, movies where every other word is f**K, people that take without giving back, inconsiderations, undependable people, movies that have resorted to sex and violence in attempts to keep my attention, abuse of any creature, and so on...

Life news: I am attempting to regain my health, so that I may return to college in the fall (06) and get a psychology degree. I am married, very happily, to a BHM whom I met through naafa. We have one baby girl, named Shiela, of feline decent. She is our wubbytubby. I love helping people and want to make some new, interesting friends.


----------



## DaBigLadyBug

Name:Lisa
Age:37
Location:wisc/Mn border
Music: most anything
Likes: Great movies,concerts,dancing and ..........good food with great friends
Dislikes: Lies,people with closed minds
About me: I am a married women to a man halfway around the world,along with my little girl i adopted......you know i never wanted to lose my figure so i could not have her myself  .....lol,i love my life and who i am.
i love seeing other folks of size,love who they are and those that love us being proud of that fact!

i hope i did this right  

View attachment Picture 45-3.jpg


----------



## simon_squarepants

Well unfortunately the only picture I have taken in the last five years is the one on my profile, which is really very sad... especially considering how much I hate it LOL... Hopefully i'll be able to borrow my brother's webcam soon and take something better.

Anyway what could you want to know about lil me... I'm 20, I'm male, I'm 6ft 2, and because you girls always get asked your weight, I might as well tell you I'm about 180lbs. No that isnt ridiculously skinny  

What else? I like writing, and will write almost anything from stories to plays to articles (I'm not saying I'm published in all these forms lol but I am saying that I dont feel limited to one media) - I've only actually been published once, and that was just a letter in my local paper... It did get the letter of the week award, and I would be writing this with my flashy-looking pen that I won, except the screen keeps cracking...

Erm... I'm learning to play piano, I love playing video games and watching sports... also love cartoons like spongebob and the old loony toons (my current favourite is Dangermouse... yes i know that wasnt loony toons lol) oh yes and i LOVE fat girls LOL (well it had to come out sooner or later)

OK well thats more about me than any of you ever wanted to know LOL, so I shall bid you adeiu, or something...


----------



## EtobicokeFA

Name: Tom

Age: 30

Location: Toronto, Canada

Profession: Technical support agent and software developer

Music: Rock, Jazz and sometimes country. 

Likes: A good movie, a good book, conversation, debating and traveling

Dislikes: Hypocrites!!!!!

About me: Born and breed in Canada. Been happily married to a great woman named Urszula for two years this November.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe

*Name:* Boteroesque Babe McGillicuddy	

*Age:* 45

*Location:* Manhattan, NYC

*Profession:* Hey! That's not a bad idea!

*Music:* Country-Rap, Novelty Bands with Funny Names, David Brent

*Likes:* Music, Rainbows, Belly Buttons, Deep-Fried Bacon-Cheesecake Sandwiches, Kitties, Rude People, Bubble Baths, Liars, the Noise Balloon Animals Create When They Make Love, Cherry Slurpees, Misspelled Tattoos, More Liars, Irreverence

*Dislikes:* Ickyness, Chavs (I don't know what they are, but they sound icky), Meanies, Yard Sticks, Good Conversation, Books What Don't Have Lots of Pictures in 'em, Parking Tickets, My Friends and Family, Irreverence

*Hobbies:* Collecting Barbie Doll Clothes That Smell Like They've Been Worn (God Bless Ebay!), Detox/Rehab, Tall Musicians, Signing My Name With Little Hearts Even Though There's No 'i' In My Name, Giving Back to the Community, Posing for Photos in Ill-Fitting Clothes With My Hand Up Around My Face Like It's Casual, Irreverence

*About me:* Right now? The Sunday New York Times (minus the Sports and Automotive sections, which are already in the recycling bin), an empty juice glass, a pair of pony hair Bandolino clogs, and the TV remote, ready to mute anybody who's not Thomas L. Friedman


----------



## MissToodles

That shade of green goes so well with your coloring. Gorgeous! Go play chicken with the train(one of your "likes" hehe)


----------



## Egbert Souse

You wouldn't happen to be any relation to Changes McGillicuddy, that boulder-roller bass player with Chops M'Bopolous, would you?


----------



## ssbbwlover2

Name: Jay (ssbbwlover)
Age: 33 

Profession: Work in the legal profession
Location: Philadelphia, PA 

Likes: country music, soft rock, sports 


Dislikes: Dishonest people, hypocrites, 


About me: 33 yr old male who is laid back very politically active person. I have been raised in the Philadelphia area, but worked in DC, NY as well.


----------



## AnnMarie

Eh... you guys know me, but I'll join in anyway.  

Name: AnnMarie

Age: soon to be 36  

Location: North of Boston

Profession: full time freelancer, jack-of-all graphics... eh, I'll do almost anything you want to pay me to do!

Music: "alternative" when that still meant something ... now Killers, Strokes, Squeeze (eh, just see the what are you listening to thread)

Likes: I like all kinds of things... puppies, crisp fall days, really good dinners, the feeling of getting to know/like someone, cheese doodles, really good chocolate pudding, the CA coast, time with friends, getting a call from my Mom, a nice clean cat box, my Bug, and my kitties 

Dislikes: I dislike all kinds of things... twitchy people, liars, Yankees (sorry, I'm in a baseball place right now, normally it wouldn't rate on a list), licorice, cleaning the cat box. 

About me: only child, born in MA, basically lived all over here for most of my life, brief stint in VA as a kid, grew up and out, went to college, worked since I was 13 years old, been a freelancer for a few years now and really enjoy the time freedome that has brought to my life... single and looking.  


Here's my mug: 

View attachment 2321annmarie.jpg


----------



## Loscos

BigCutieCindy said:


> A fellow Stargate SG-1 fan...yeahhhhhhhhh!
> 
> I love that show sooooooooo much. I have seasons 1-7 on DVD and I've pre-ordered season eight...should be getting it next week or the week after. I can't wait!
> 
> It certainly does rule!



I've got Season 8 on DVD, that and the movie, but none of the others, i'm waiting for them to go down a bit in price at the store I work at, so I can use my discount and get them all in one cheap fell swoop.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus

Loscos said:


> How could I forget SG-1?
> 
> That show rules.


Funny that you folks should mention "Stargate SG-1".

The photo below is one that I took from our deck last December, looking north toward Colorado Springs. The tallest mountain (the one with snow on it) is Pikes Peak. The last one on the right (just above the porch light on the house behind us) is Cheyenne Mountain, a solid granite mountain that was hollowed out back in the '60s to house NORAD.

It's also where the Stargate is supposed to be. But I can't verify that - I work for a defense contractor in Colorado Springs and have a "Secret" security clearance, but I've never been in that complex.... 

View attachment PP & NORAD.JPG


----------



## BigCutieCindy

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Funny that you folks should mention "Stargate SG-1".
> 
> The photo below is one that I took from our deck last December, looking north toward Colorado Springs. The tallest mountain (the one with snow on it) is Pikes Peak. The last one on the right (just above the porch light on the house behind us) is Cheyenne Mountain, a solid granite mountain that was hollowed out back in the '60s to house NORAD.
> 
> It's also where the Stargate is supposed to be. But I can't verify that - I work for a defense contractor in Colorado Springs and have a "Secret" security clearance, but I've never been in that complex....




Perhaps the Stargate really is in Cheyenne Mountain.....hmmmmm


----------



## Loscos

If you've got security clearance, see how far you can get in, and take pictures.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus

Loscos said:


> If you've got security clearance, see how far you can get in, and take pictures.


Even with my clearance, going in there with a camera would end up with a nervous 19-year-old pointing an M-16 at my head......


----------



## ataraxia

Seth Warren said:


> Not only a fellow Pittsburgher, but also a fellow South Hills resident. I live in Mt. Lebanon with my girlfriend.
> 
> Indeed it is good to be an FA here. Between the perogies, the Primantis' and the salads with fries, it's nearly impossible for most people to stay thin.


Not to mention, the gravy fries (ever been to Shorty's Lunch down in Washington?) and various fun Max & Erma's and Eat'n'Park stuff.

I used to work in an Eat'n'Park (Peters Twp) where I once poured 2 gallons of fresh ranch dressing on myself. (I hope someone spit their drink out for that. ) No sightings for yunz, though.


----------



## TheMarno

I'm on the right.

Name: Chris
Age: 18
Profession: Student
Likes: Music, Sleeping, mind altering substances, and writing.
Dislikes: too much.
About Me: I 've liked big women for awhile. I'm just starting to open up about it. I'm into art of all forms, but don't plan on persuing any of it career-wise. Otherwise I enjoy wasting my life drinking and sleeping.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Although I posted earlier in the introductions; just figured out the photo attachment! Cheers, Kara


----------



## Boteroesque Babe

Egbert Souse said:


> You wouldn't happen to be any relation to Changes McGillicuddy, that boulder-roller bass player with Chops M'Bopolous, would you?



No relation, no. But I did once sup with the man and his lovely Missus. And a strange character they couldn't believe I actually fancied.

~ B.B. McG.


----------



## BipolarJoy

I'm new to these Dimensions forums and wanted to say hi. 

Ummm. So yeah, I have to think now. Ok. Lets see.....

Likes: music-classical, international, indie rock, jazz...creative writing, blogging, philosophy, literature, history, animals. 
Dislikes: racism, biggotry, closed-mindedness in general. 

I'm 27 years old and live in Asheville, North Carolina. My mom is a poster on this forum, 20 guesses as to who she is.  (Mom, I won't "out" you.) She looks about 15 years younger than she is, so if you don't already know she's my mom, you just might be surprised.  I'm preparing to go back to college, but am not really doing much of anything in the 9-5 department. 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## GoddessPatty

Name: Patty
Age: 41
Location: Sunny Southern California
Profession: Some type of Goddess! ha ha
Music: Hip Hop, R & B, Old School Funk, 80s rock 
Likes: Rain, Candles, Incense, 420, Naps, Hot tubs
Dislikes: Liars, Lima beans, Chairs with arms! ugghhhh
About me: Very free spirited, down to earth woman! Yep Im supersized and supersexy. I love me for me, not because Im fat! Love yourself first and foremost!!!
Picture:


----------



## Boteroesque Babe

MissToodles said:


> That shade of green goes so well with your coloring. Gorgeous! Go play chicken with the train(one of your "likes" hehe)




Thanks, Miss Toodles. And thanks for getting me.


----------



## Egbert Souse

Boteroesque Babe said:


> No relation, no. But I did once sup with the man and his lovely Missus. And a strange character they couldn't believe I actually fancied.
> 
> ~ B.B. McG.



If you got any photos of the occasion, i assume you'll soon be replacing that silly Springsteen shot.
I'll look forward to seeing it!


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER

Name: Rhonda
Age: 34
Location: NW Florida {panhandle }
Profession: Relaxation Technician
Music: i like all kinds really but i have to say my favorites would be 80's & classic rock 
Likes: Rainy Days, Pringles, Horror Movies
Dislikes: closed minded people 

View attachment P1010013w.jpg


----------



## rainyday

Name: rainyday (though my birth certificate says something else)
Age: 40
Location: Oregon
Profession: Freelance writer (no, that's not a euphemism for being unemployed as people sometimes think)
Music: Yes
Likes: Reading, antiques, photography, graphic design, woodworking, sewing, swimming and knowing all my loved ones are safe, happy and healthy.
Dislikes: The usual
About me: I'm an SSBBW who's happily attached to a wonderful guy I met right here at Dimensions. Once you go FA, you never go back 

This pic's from spring of 2003. I'm short on newer ones. Add about 8" more hair and several more smile lines to bring it up to date.


----------



## Buffie

Hi.
My name is Buffie.
I have an addiction to shopping and I live in Kansas City.
If Simon LeBon ever decides to be single and like fat chicks, my poor Max is in deep poopie. 
The last book I read was Little Earthquakes by Jennifer Weiner. Highly recommend it. 
2 of my children have fur, one has scales and one is rent-to-own. 
My favorite food is nachos.
Secretly, I love South Park so much, I'd rather watch it than anything historically significant on TV.
This is me and one of my favorite people, Candye Kane (I'm on the right, duh). 

View attachment CandyeNBuffie.jpg


----------



## The Fat Man

Name: Evan
Age: 22
Location: South Texas
Profession: Student / Funeral Director / Mortician
Music: Everything from hardass metal bands to singer song writer stuff.
Likes: PC gaming, pro wrestling, my job, music, etc.
Dislikes: Bad video game and comic book movies.. *_shutters at the thought of the new Doom film_*

I'm a typical homebody.. I love what I do for a living and can't wait for this current school semester to end so I can finally get my degree and really dig my heels into my job as a funeral director / mortician. I'm about as normal as it gets really.. well, accept for that whole "I like to see beautiful girls gain weight" thing. Heh.


----------



## Webmaster

*Age*: sort of not being quite as young as I used to be, but holding up nicely
*Location*: Sacramento area, California (what I always considered the promised land) 
*Profession*: Writer/Editor/Publisher, which means after a corporate career in information systems I finally get to do all the stuff I really like to do. I also have a degree in architecture and a doctorate in some field (can't quite remember what it was).
*Music*: Old stuff. Moody Blues. The Doors. Procol Harum. And so on.
*Likes*: The Big Picture. Learning new stuff. Big girls. Freedom of Fantasies. Fast cars. California. Cats. Chocolate. Smart people. Helping fat people and FA find and understand each other via Dimensions. 
*Dislikes*: Political correctness and "Harper Valley PTA"-style hypocrisy. Garlic. Empty suits and stuffed shirts. Sluggish conversation. 
*About me*: I was born in Switzerland (German part) and grew up there, but came over here as soon as I could (thanks to a scholarship). I've liked fat people as far back as I can remember, and have been outraged at how shabbily many of them are treated as far back as I can remember. Professionally I am a jack-of-all-trades and master of none. I am a private person who values trust and loyalty above everything, yet have been in the limelight and on numerous TV shows. 

The pic is from a trade show. It must have been in the wintertime when I have a beard. 

View attachment conrad_pen_sized.jpg


----------



## Cannibal

Name: I'll just go with Cannibal for now. Yay, anonymous Internet!

Age: 18

Location: Kansas

Profession: College student/library person

Music: Just about everything. I have a particular fondness for classical music, though.

Likes: Pickles, Buffy the Vampire Slayer, people who are unintentionally hilarious, animals, art.

Dislikes: Bob Dylan, Frank Lloyd Wright, ridiculously poor grammar, irony, runny noses.

About me: Not much to tell. I'm an art major and may draw some weight board related stuff (if I ever finish anything) 

View attachment Elita pictures 081B.jpg


----------



## Ivy

I'm Ivy.
I'm 19 years old, turning 20 on December 3rd. Mark your callenders so you remember to send me presents.
I am a college student studying fashion merchandising. I'm the kinda girl who matches her panties to her outfit.
I love fashion, music, movies, friends, talking on the phone, and modeling.
I dislike pretty much everything else.
I've been reading Dimensions since I was like.. 12. I am addicted to MySpace, makeup, and Reeses cups.

Here's a pic! Yes.. I cut my hair. Again.


----------



## Ash

Name: Ashley	
Age: 22
Location: Virginia
Profession: Full-time Senior Undergraduate / Retail Bitch
Music: Coheed and Cambria (!), 3, The Receiving End of Sirens, Gatsbys American Dream
Likes: Dogs, Cherry Coke, the color red, music, Softlips, and playing in the rain
Dislikes: Birds, Dr. Phil, Diet foods and beverages, ugly fat girl clothes
About me: Im a young fat girl working on my senior year of college and paying the bills by peddling clothing for a plus-size retailer (that shall remain nameless). Ive been around Dimensions for a while, but I post very infrequently.


----------



## The Fat Man

Ashley said:


> Name: Ashley
> Age: 21
> Location: Virginia
> Profession: Full-time Senior Undergraduate / Retail Bitch
> Music: Coheed and Cambria (!), 3, The Receiving End of Sirens, Gatsbys American Dream
> Likes: Dogs, Cherry Coke, the color red, music, Softlips, and playing in the rain
> Dislikes: Birds, Dr. Phil, Diet foods and beverages, ugly fat girl clothes
> About me: Im a young fat girl working on my senior year of college and paying the bills by peddling clothing for a plus-size retailer (that shall remain nameless). Ive been around Dimensions for a while, but I post very infrequently.



Between being a fan of Coheed and Cambria and Cherry Coke.. and not caring for Dr. Phil.. and knowing the pains of trudging through your senior year of college.. you're my new favorite! lol


----------



## Ash

The Fat Man said:


> Between being a fan of Coheed and Cambria and Cherry Coke.. and not caring for Dr. Phil.. and knowing the pains of trudging through your senior year of college.. you're my new favorite! lol



Yay. If you like Coheed, you're automatically my friend.


----------



## Loscos

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Even with my clearance, going in there with a camera would end up with a nervous 19-year-old pointing an M-16 at my head......




You could always view it as an experience.


----------



## gnoom

Name: Boris
Age: 33
Location: Rheingau, Germany (that's to the west of Frankfurt)
Profession: car mechanic (long ago) and nurse
Music: Alterative and Neo-Folk
Likes: Fat girls, Macintoshs, music, dining out, going to the sauna, flirting
Dislikes: Real bitches, narrowminded people, governments in general, people in uniforms, Brussels sprout and capers
About me: I'm a widowed dad of a nearly 4y/o daughter, wicccan who knows his kinks and his value, i need a boot by a dominant women once in a while and i'm not a brilliant in diplomacy. 





~Boris


----------



## Korota

Name: Steven
Age: 19
Location: RIGHT BEHIND YOU! 
Profession: Student
Music: Um, I dunno, I could never figure out all the different names for different kinds of music. ^^;
Likes: Fat girls, anime, cartoons, videogames, food 
Dislikes: Closeminded people, no-minded people, physical activity
About me: I'm very shy, especially off the internet, and very self-concious. Not about my weight, though, but most everything else, including worrying too much about embarrassing myself in public. Obviously, I'm an FA, and also bit of a feeder, and more than a bit of a feedee. 

No pic from me, I don't have any recent ones.


----------



## Plump_Princess

Name: Courtney
Age: 20 
Location: Ontario, Canada
Profession: Student/waitress/web model
Music: ab-so-lute-ly everything. I love dancing to hip/hop and techno, BUT I also love going to country bars, listening to 80s music, rock, goth-rock/love metal (H.I.M.), indie, celtic, classic, jazz...everything.
Likes: Food (haha), animals, meeting new people, hanging with friends, my family, movies, music, fooling-around, sex, open-minds, clothes, makeup, my hair  
Dislikes: rudeness, inconsideration, close-minds, bad breath, cocky-ness.
About me: I'm a third year university student, double-majoring in Theatre and English  I'm veeery outgoing, extremely confident, and totally love myself


----------



## Jes

Name: Jes
Age: 35 
Location: Philadelphia, PA, USA (formerly: Chicago area)
Profession: I have one, and am working on a few others
Music: most things, and I like to sing along (even though I can't really sing)\

Likes: thinking, reading, socializing, film, pop culture, academia, travel, jewelry (making it), architecture, autumn, flannel, material culture, funny people, Europe (esp. Holland)

Dislikes: brussel sprouts, cleaning, how slowly the clock moves at the gym, getting 'dumped' by friends and not seeing it coming, chronic lateness, social conservatives, unfunny people

About me: I mostly lurk, but I might get more involved in the boards now.

I tried uploading my photo, but it was too large (even on a fat-related site! haha) so I'll just describe myself: I look like my father, but with breasts. Good enough?  

View attachment balloonprofile.jpg


----------



## pinuptami

Name: Tami
Age: 20 on Halloween 
Location: Michigan
Profession: Student, Webmistress, Webmodel, and Professional Princess
Music: Rock!
Likes: Movies, especially scary ones, and then especially Korean films. Music, Philosophy, Law, Skinny Long haired guys 
Dislikes: Snobbery, chauvenism.
About me: I'm the webmistress of BBW Pinups, that's a ton of fun for me. I live with my boyfriend Jack, and I'm a full time pre-law student focusing mainly on Philosophical Ethical Theory and Constitutional Law...hmm, I like Ferrets. Ivy is my pillow.

The pic is a little old. 

View attachment prettyme.jpg


----------



## Coop

Name: Dan
Age: 20 but soon to be 21
Location: New York but I really want to live in Jersey City.
Profession: College Student, Computer Lab Technition, Tutor, Slacker
Music: Rock, Heavy Metal
Likes: Video Games, Wrestling, Smashing stuff with Megas, Pounding the Glorft, Food, Math, Hanging with my friends
Dislikes: Aliens trying to take over the world, The Glorft, Arrogance in other people, people who put down others
About Me: I sort of lurked on the old boards. *Posted a few times* But now that the board is more organized I'll shall be posting more often.


----------



## Bellamorterelic

Name: Jasmine
Age: 21 years old
Location: antioch,il(yay corn fields!)
Profession: Makeup artist,mother,fiancee,daughter,
Music: gothic rock,deathrock,industrial,synth pop,industrial,electro
Likes: photography,music,art,1334,sleeping,my family,rozz williams,body modification,makeup artistry,hair design,altering clothing,feeling beautiful
Dislikes: traffic,the general population,being late,farms,cornfields,racists,fat haters,bigots,being judged on appreance without being given a chance.
About me: I'm a really introverted person,but when i feel comftorable around people i let looseI love anything that has to do with traveling and seeing new things,i live life to the fullest.I am an aspiring makeup artist,i love MAKEUP!and i defantly love being FAT
Picture:View attachment IMG_0451.JPG

View attachment 175

View attachment 19057431.jpg


----------



## Tracyarts

Name: Tracy

Age: 35

Location: Houston (in the actual city)

Profession: Unemployed due to recent health issues, former desk jockey wage-slave. I have a BA in Psychology, and various diverse talents which I hope to use in order to create a meaningful career someday. 

Music: Industrial, gothic, darkwave, synthpop, 80's alternative, gothic metal, some world music and ambient. I really like live music, especially from up and coming acts in small, intimate venues. 

Like: Cold weather, the beach, the woods, taking day-trips, going to clubs, hanging out with friends, reading, doing artsy-craftsy creative things, clothes, makeup, chocolate, iced tea, rain, sci-fi.

Dislike: Interpersonal drama and ego-wars! People who try and convince me that they have my best interest at heart when they are only serving themselves. HOT humid weather, bright sunlight, "stale" iced tea. 

About Me: I am... married, no kids (by choice), opinionated, intense, can be your best ally or worst enemy depending on how you treat me in kind. Spiritual, not religious, and love to learn (even obscure things and skills.) 






New pic of me, taken Monday morning right after we got home from The Cruxshadows show at Havok in Houston.

Tracy


----------



## Carrie

Name: Carrie
Age: 35
Location: Maryland
Profession: Internet stuff 
Music: Eclectic
Likes: Puppies 
Dislikes: Puppy repellant
About me: Expose' tonight on the 6 o'clock news.


----------



## Tad

Hi I'm Ed, and I don't post here as much as I used to but you'll still see me around.

I'm in my late thirties, married to a smallish BBW, have one very active grade-school aged son, techy desk jockey, have 'friar tuck' hair, and increasingly his waist line too.

Live in Canada, currently in south-west ontario, after a decade up in Ottawa, but have also lived in a small town in Manitoba and in Montreal.

I like music with a slightly unsettling edge, books that let me escape from reality, TV shows that ask questions without always answering them, news in print and without too much spin, cats, rehashing old events with friends and then finding totally new things to talk about, my wife's cooking, good sleep, games and especially role-playing games, bicycling, fat, and figuring out better ways to do things.

I dislike mediocrity, people who won't listen to other viewpoints, doing things "to be accepted", being a wage slave, yappy dogs, long hours at work, and shoot-outs to break ties in regular season hockey games.

Unfortunately after a couple of recent computer changes, I don't have any scanned pictures handy. 

-Ed


----------



## zynth

*Name:* Rob

*Age:* 21

*Location:* South-East England

*Profession:* Supervisor 

*Music:* Rock, Punk, Alternative, Indie, Brit Pop, Dance.

*Likes:* Friends/Family, Music Festivals, Going to the Cinema! Food, My Cats!! Sport especially football (the real football not american football crap ) and of course BBWs  

*Dislikes:* Pikeys.

*About me:* Fun fun fun, never a dull moment with me! Stick with me and i'll always buy the first round at the pub 

*Picture:*


----------



## Carol W.

I'm somewhat of an oldtimer here; I'll be glad to share my info, but can't show my face because I STILL don't know how to do that. 

I'm 55 years old, retired teaching assistant with a BA in English Lit and Philosophy. I grew up on a dairy farm in upstate NY near the Vermont border. I still live on a piece of property that my parents gave us-it's precious to me because I loved our farm very much. I've been married for 33 years to a really wonderful man. He is a service tech in the dairy industry(that pays the bills) and is also an artist of significant talent (that is his real love.) We have no children but have always had cats, and they have been our babies. 

I have long brown hair, green eyes, very fair skin, and wear what we used to call in my youth "granny glasses". I am 5'5 and a half inches tall and weigh somewhere between 420 and 440. I never wear jeans, slacks, shorts, pants, etc. Only long dresses, jumpers, and skirts. Partly because that's what I like, partly because I have lymphedema in my lower legs and pants are very uncomfortable. In the summer, I wear gypsy-ish dresses, and in the other seasons, I dress basically goth. No studs, piercings, leather, green hair, or platform boots, just a lot of flowing black and goth jewelry. I love being a fat old goth and dressing as eccentric as I please, now that I no longer have to work and "conform" to a given dresscode! I don't TRY to be eccentric, I just want to be the way I am, and usually, that ends up being viewed as eccentric. Oh, well......

I love animals, (well, most animals) the country, reading, (at work, they called me "Bookwoman") movies, my family and friends, holidays, my house is furnished in country decor, and I think Lilo and Stitch is the best thing Disney ever came up with. I adore cold iced tea, raspberries, and roast turkey. You already know I love goth fashion and goth literature and movies, especially if they have a vampire or two in them!

I dislike snakes (intensely) noise, smoke, cities, and people who "should" on me. I hate the fact that my supersize body is going south as I progress thru my fifties. My mobility becomes more challenging with every passing year, but no more diet/weight loss schemes, clubs, drugs, etc for me. I really loath WLS and am convinced that someday it will go the way of lobotomies and indiscriminate shock treatment. It's a brutal solution to a challenging condition. 

I love the new boards and the energy Conrad puts in to accommodate us and allow us to gather here together. Dimensions has really given me so much, and I enjoy and appreciate every one of you!!!


----------



## The Fat Man

Added a bigger pic to my previous post.. 

Pink ties for the win.


----------



## MissMirandaRae

Name: Miranda
Age: 22 
Location: Riverside CA (dont stalk me,stalker!!!) ;D
Profession:Webmodel(but in hiatus due to my moms death) Retail Assistant Manager Full time, but so broke because of bills that came up after my moms death that im looking for a second job..also considering going to school for nursing. *phew*
Music: Industrial,ebm,noize ect. Examples of groups:VNV Nation, Covenant, And One, Converter, Madonna, Tool, Nine Inch Nails, A Perfect Circle, Led Zeppelin, Sara Mclachlan, Incubus, Pink Floyd, Super Tramp, KMFDM, Apoptygma Berserk, BrainBug, Fictional, In Strict Confidence, Informatik, Tumor, Snog, Juno Reactor,Combichrist,Imperitive Reaction. Ect.

Likes: I love my kitties, i have 5 now because im a sucker for a kittie that needs a good home and so was my mom. lol. I love to read, and can easily read a hundred pages a day.I love music. I like go to out to clubs with my boyfriend and see my friends. 
Dislikes: Being alone during the week when i dont get to see my boyfriend. Having to clean the cat box and do my dishes.. Having so many bills now that im struggling to pay.
About me: I am 22 but feel alot older these last few months.. Everything used to be pretty easy..i just worked and payed a few bills. My mom died sudenly on june 12th(pnumonia) and I walked in her room and found her. Ever since that exact moment my life hasnt been the same. I am still getting used to not being able to see my mom every day. I go to work and I come home. I have been strugling with depression which i never really suffered before the 12th. Basicly, I was prepared to be an adult, but i wasnt expecting it to be thrust apon me so sudently. So... thats me at this curent moment.
picture: cant help the traid mark on the pic, most of mine have them.


----------



## ClashCityRocker

*name: * aaron, i guess
*age:* 20
*digs:* the clash, the smashing pumpkins, bjork, esthero, bowie, bauhaus, warhols, dancing(ask me about specifics cuz clichès run rampant), music(older stuff, i'm embarassed w/the crap my generation keeps spitting out about pain and whatnot), art, literature(classic, mostly), sarcasm, good grammar(save for capitalization...i'm not a grammar nazi), the idea of WG and, of course, big women
*i don't dig:* the opposites of everything on the list above, horses(scare me to death), deep water(can't swim), pulp in orange juice(i don't ask for milk with chunks of beef floating in it..same deal), ignorance, condescending attitudes, etc.

picture time, i suppose...enjoy?


----------



## DaBigLadyBug

picture time, i suppose...enjoy?!.............UM YA! 

MMMMMMMMM to be 15 yrs younger and well single again!


----------



## rainyday

Miranda, I'm so sorry about your mom. What a terrible shock and sudden change to your life that must be. I hope you have friends or other family who are around to support you.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Name: Elizabeth
Age: 31
Location: Southeast Michigan
Profession: Administrative Assitant/Graduate School Recruiter
Music: Classic Rock, Alternative, R&B, Just about everything except "Gangsta Rap" and what I refer to as Dying Dog Country
Likes: Suspense/Horror novels (reading and writing), Watching hockey, spending time with my kids, and learning...I swear I could be a professional student and be extremely happy!
Dislikes: Incredibly ignorant and closed minded people. Anyone who hinders the forward movement of others. Liars, cheats and thieves. 
About me: I'm 31, I have 2 kids, I'm dating a wonderful man, I'm a bbw and definitely into bhm. I've been foolin' around with some "fantasy" type stories. Haven't done much with them yet. Maybe I will soon.


----------



## ATrueFA

Name: Dave
Age: 51
Location: South central VA (State of confusion)
Profession: Computer Service Engineer
Music: Old Rock, New Rock, Jazz, Alternative, Folk, Classical
Likes: Cats, Classic Cars, Old Architecture, Music, Movies, Travel, Cooking, Antiques, the UK and of course BBW/SSBBWs
Dislikes: Rude People, Rap (And the A**Holes that play it loud from cars), Disco, mortgages, professional sports, credit cards, The RIAA, Bush, scammers, spammers and to much more to list here


----------



## moonvine

Hi all,

I am Moonvine, AKA Kelley. I'm 38 - soon to be 39 (next week - ack) and love animals of all kinds - I currently have 8 cats (took in a stray who was pregnant so 4 week-old kittens in my house - awwwww!). I don't want to become the crazy cat lady at such a young age though, so some of the kittens will not be staying with me. I currently live in Austin, TX. Still single but hopeful.

Likes: Television, computers, extreme shopping, college football, clothes, water fun, travel, cruises, younger men.

Dislikes: Stupid people. Corporate politics. That there are only 24 hours in a day. Stuff like that.


----------



## LillyBBBW

*Name:* Lilly
*Age:* 39
*Location:* Massachusetts - South Shore
*Profession:* Switchboard Operator/Classical Vocalist/Costume Designer/make-up artist/Sunday School Teacher
*Music: *Almost everything , depends on my mood: Seal, Sarah McLachlan, Alison Krauss, Margaret Becker, Dolly Parton, Aretha Franklin, Roberta Flack, Kathleen Battle, Gustav Mahler, Verdi, Stravinsky, Brahms, Smashing Pumpkins, 12 Stones, Metallica, Sinead O'Connor, Duran Duran, Stevie Wonder, Fleetwood Mac................. 
*Likes: *Fashion, decorating, reading, playing guitar, good food, long conversations, scary stories, Fairs and Conventions, Traveling. 
*Dislikes: *People whose strength is reliant upon the weaknesses of others, Doing laundry, intolerance, nosey people 
*About me:* 39, single, no kids. Currently placed my life on hold to brush up on my sewing/design skills, so I'm not doing _any_ singing right now. Still don't have a car... and I'm kinda glad. 

View attachment w612319.jpg


----------



## Robin Rocks

*Name:*Robin
*Age:* ugh...40 but I don't feel a day over 39 
*Location:*Nashville, TN
*Profession:* Customer Service Rep 
*Music:*The Cure, The Cure and The Cure. I also love Coldplay, David Gray, Green Day, Earth, Wind & Fire, Aretha baby!, U2, Better than Ezra, Counting Crows, Pete Yorn, Depeche Mode, Sheryl Crow, Low Millions. The list really goes on and on. 
*Likes:* Concerts, live shows, movies, Titans football (don't even think about ragging me  ), and of course, my daughter. 
Dislikes: Closed minded people, liars, cheaters, mushrooms, black olives and fried eggs. 
About me: I'm a divorced mom of a 15 yr old daughter, who keeps me pretty grounded. We've got a great relationship and I love being her mother. Besides her, music is my other passion.

(Sorry this photo is so last summer and of course, being a chick, I have a different hairstyle. One of these days I WILL get some new photos). 

View attachment Robin.jpg


----------



## jamie

Name: Jamie

Age: 32

Location: Kentucky-right in the middle

Profession: Interactive media director for a small medical consulting company

Music: *Counting Crows* other than that, lots of variety. Appalachian ballads, folk, country, bluegrass, gangsta rap, Bollywood soundtracks, classical, techno...really whatever flips my switch at any given moment.

In favor of: good lit, the news, Laguna Beach on MTV, art museums, cemetery statues and pictures of said statues, Flickr, blogs, cupcakes, crocheting, snow storms and winter clothes, taking drives with J on the weekends and trying to get lost but always ending up in Georgetown.

Not in favor of: discussion of feet, parking issues, having a tree limb through the back of my beetle - Betty, rodents and all the normal things people don't like. 

About me: I live in central Kentucky with my very dear boyfriend (who I met through the DimBoard) and our 2 cats. I don't post a lot, not out of disinterest, but other people usually say it better and I am just quiet. 

Picture:


----------



## Robin Rocks

jamie said:


> I don't post a lot, not out of disinterest, but other people usually say it better and I am just quiet.



I feel the same way. But I do love this new format so much better. You might find me here more often!


----------



## LillyBBBW

Robin Rocks said:


> *Name:*Robin
> *Age:* ugh...40 but I don't feel a day over 39
> *Location:*Nashville, TN
> *Profession:* Customer Service Rep
> *Music:*The Cure, The Cure and The Cure. I also love Coldplay, David Gray, Green Day, Earth, Wind & Fire, Aretha baby!, U2, Better than Ezra, Counting Crows, Pete Yorn, Depeche Mode, Sheryl Crow, Low Millions. The list really goes on and on.
> *Likes:* Concerts, live shows, movies, Titans football (don't even think about ragging me  ), and of course, my daughter.
> Dislikes: Closed minded people, liars, cheaters, mushrooms, black olives and fried eggs.
> About me: I'm a divorced mom of a 15 yr old daughter, who keeps me pretty grounded. We've got a great relationship and I love being her mother. Besides her, music is my other passion.
> 
> (Sorry this photo is so last summer and of course, being a chick, I have a different hairstyle. One of these days I WILL get some new photos).



You make me ashamed Robin. I forgot to add Greenday and The Cure to my list.  How could I forget when Greenday is sitting in my CD player at home still warm from frequent play. You have great taste!


----------



## fatmanfromnc

Name: jason
Age: 30
Location: North Carolina
Profession: real estate
Music: rock, country, bluegrass
Likes: golf, paintball, driving in my jeep with top down, funny movies and tv shows, sweet tea, myspace, taco bell
Dislikes: crap music 
About me: im just a 30 y/o guy from nc that is divorced and would like to maybe find a nice girl one day. 

for a pic, look at my avatar or profile. i cant attach one now for some reason.


----------



## Hard Nard

Name: Len
Age: 50
Location: Ohio
Occupation:Auto part in a Pontiac dealership, also semi-successful freelance writer

Interests: Motorsports, auto restoration, toy collector and model builder

Likes: Good Sci-fi, car shows, swap meets, flea markets, garage sales, quiet evenings inside with good drink, good music, and good company

Dislikes: reggae and ska music, movies with Pauley Shore or Rob Schnieder, so-called "feel good" movies that are too predictable 

View attachment IMG_0384 copy_1.jpg


----------



## naturalGainer09

Name: Suey
Age: 19
Location: harrisburg PA
Profession: Student, DQ worker
Music: Anything jkelly clarkson
Likes: FOOD lol and being with my beautiful girlfriend
Dislikes: mean people and horny guys that IM me lol
About me: weird
Picture:


----------



## TRCuse

Name: Tim
Age: 21
Location: Syracuse, NY
Profession: college student at SU
Music: Styx, Journey, The Police, Led Zep, The Beatles, Snoop Dogg, 2Pac
Likes: Sports... a lot. The oft-pathetic NY Jets and NY Mets. University of Tennessee football. Syracuse Basketball. Seinfeld. The Simpsons. Most good comedies. 
Dislikes: Hypocrisy. Arrogance. Judgemental people.
Loves: BBWs. Seriously, all of you ladies rock.  
About me: I'm a senior in college who wants to do something in the realm of sports broadcasting. I'm a laid-back guy who loves to laugh, loves sports. I'm an FA and also a BHM (don't let the pic fool ya, I'm a bit bigger since then). Feel free to drop me line on AIM.





View attachment Tim 01.jpg


----------



## babyjeep21

Name: Andrea
Age: 21
Location: Indiana
Profession: Student.... for just a little bit longer (this time around)
Music: Anything but Country
Likes: Movies, Reading, Music, Cooking, taking time to play outside, and drawing in coloring books with my baby cousin (regardless of my age)
Dislikes: People who make inept judgements based on ignorance
About me: Working my way through my final year as an undergrad.... graduating in May with a BA in English Literature.


----------



## Amazon Kelli

Name: Kelli
Age: 29
Location: Vancouver BC
Profession: Passionate Web model/singer in a band
Music: anything that doesn't resemble pots and pans smashing around
Likes:Men
Dislikes: liars and rules
Loves: My nephew Caleb
About me: I'm here to have fun, and share my life with everyone. SSBBW best describes me. 

View attachment smalloneblue.jpg


----------



## kitsypuff

Name: Vivi
Age: 33
Location: Austin, TX
Profession: Slacker
Music: Everything except that crap you making me listen to... 
Likes: Sex, chow, sleep, flicks, tube, monosyllabic concepts... 
Dislikes: Work, exercise, cameras, haters, pantyhose, razors, aggressive drivers, gawkers, diets, hot weather, stairs, heels, once-and-future frat boys, intolerance, and most -isms. -Asms I'm fine with. ;D
About Me: I'm 33 years old and 333 lbs. Any numerologists in the house? Actually, I'm a major skeptic about all things supercalimagimystipseudonatural. I have an exhaustive profile here: http://www.okcupid.com/profile?tuid=4038885802265523996
Me lazy.

Any FAs in the Austin area? Any sweaty fatties wanna learn salsa with me? Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## swamptoad

My name is Jeff and I am 27 years old and living currently in Arkansas...soon I will be moving to Minnesota.

I finally added an avatar and profile pic.

I am sorta shy I guess.


----------



## Tragdor

Stephen
Age:18
Location: Wisconsin
Profession:College Student
Music: David Bowie, Talking Heads, Clash, Ramones, Nirvana, Queen, Blues Brothers, Clapton, Ramones, Sex Pistols, Nirvana, Pink Floyd, Mozart, Vivldi
Likes: philsophy, economics, history, books, food, hanging with friends, manners, hugs, being weird and ramdom
Dislikes: Authoritarians both right and left, fried okra, labor theory of value, people having strong views on things they don't understand, fat girl haters (suprise suprise)

About me: I a major dork, I will confess to that. I am hoping to be a history or economics teacher. I have a wonderful girlfriend that I love very much ^_^. 



[/IMG] me before haircut


----------



## Jack Skellington

I hate having my picture taken and don't have many photos of myself. Here's a pic of me with my sister's dog. No, I don't have a mullet. My long hair is just tucked behind my ears in the photo. 

Age 35
Location: FL
Profession: King of Halloween 
Music: Enya, Sarah Brightman, 80s metal, gothic Instrumentals
Likes: Halloween, Universal Monsters, old Monster movies, supernatural stuff, tarot, Monster toys, video games and dogs (I love little poodles) and cats. 
Dislikes: Mean people, rude people, smug people. 
About me: Single Witch and Monster collector extraordinaire


----------



## moonvine

Hi Kitsypuff!

I've seen your profile on OKCupid. Good luck finding FAs in the Austin area. I've been here about 7 years now and found one, and he moved to Mexico City.


----------



## Santaclear

OK.

Name: Russ
Location: SF Bay area
Profession: never sleep (this has started to define my life the past few years), work in a record store
Age: 50 (wow!)
Music: Every genre. I'm super picky but have the widest musical taste of anyone. Rock, jazz, classical, blues, folk, 'lectronic, ambient, songwriters, music from around the world, metal (that's sorta new for me). Besides all the classics lots of far-out stuff has always appealed to me.
Likes: people that are "outside the box" or at least allow me to be.
Dislikes: judgemental creeps, most other creeps too
About me: Former writer, photographer, drummer/vocalist (improvising all my music and lyrics live), bbw-photographer. Former human. 

View attachment russ.jpeg


----------



## Santaclear

Amazon Kelli said:


> Music: anything that doesn't resemble pots and pans smashing around



But......why? 
No like cookware core?


----------



## Santaclear

Obesus said:


> Music: Yes, I am a musician and performance artist...extreme avant garde and experimental....next project involves amplifying the 60 cycle hum of flourescent light bulbs, ala Japansese artist, Aube!



Big Aube fan here. I have 55 of his CDs (I was just curious so I counted.) Should I say yikes? Or yipes.


----------



## Santaclear

MissMirandaRae said:


> Location: Riverside CA (dont stalk me,stalker!!!)



I'm on my way! I'll e-mail ya when I get to your street.


----------



## Kimberleigh

*Name*: Kimberleigh
*Age*: 40
*Location*: Upstate NY
*Profession*: Brand spankin new Web model/floral designer/dollmaker
*Music*: Just about everything but hardcore rap and modern country. Miles Davis to My Chemical Romance. Led Zepplin and Pink Floyd to Green Day and Fall Out Boy. Bach to the Beatles, The Killers and The Cure. NIN. Metallica. Patsy Kline. Bob Marley to Vanessa Mae. 
*Likes*: Life. Astronomy AND Astrology. Cooking, food and wine. High thread count cotton sheets. Flowers. Dogs. Intelligence. Natural healing. Wonderful experiences. Travel. First Editions. The pursuit of sensuality.
*Dislikes*: liars, pushy people,commercials,running out of batteries.

*About me*: I am what I am...a shy exhibitionist, reveling in my sensuality AND my sexuality. A fat chick who's discovered (before it's too late) that it's absolutely awesome to be who and what I am. 

View attachment portrait_3.27.JPG


----------



## bradlm

umm...you are beautiful!! Glad you made it here


----------



## Velvet

*Name: *Velvet (If I were a drag queen, as some have wondered,lol, it would be "Crystal Palace", that or maybe "Flying Buttress", teehee )

*Age: *38

*Location:*American in Paris

*Profession:*Performance artist (photography, contemporary dance, modeling, acting, singing) for fun, when I need moolah I maternity nurse for sweet newborn babies.

*Music:* R+B, ragga, soul, funk, rap, gospel,opera, some folk, most everything except I'm not a big country fan, and I full out detest techno.

*Likes:*Photography, Buffalo chicken wings, travel, DONUTS, size acceptance, See's hard dark chocolate covered toffee, dancing, quescadillas, modeling, bacon, American football (and football players ), lots of things- I'm game!

*Dislikes:* Prejudism, Close-mindedness, Discrimination, Bullying

*About me:* Well, I have posted for ages on the Paysite board because I could never get onto any of the other boards, so now I'm excited to be able to enter into the discussions that you all have here. 
As to who I am, well, I live in France, but get back to the States enough not to miss out on too much. I love photography and changing preconceived notions about fat women in any way I can. I love dancing! I adore traveling and do as much of that as I can afford. I believe travel helps in becoming more openminded, which is a traight I respect. Other then that, I am an open book, love people!
XO
Velvet


----------



## ukmale22

Name: PAUL
Age: 22
Location: SOUTH YORKSHIRE (U.K.)
Profession:I.T.
Music: love all music, from new stuff like franz ferdinand and bloc party, to old stuff by the Jam
Likes: Goin to cinema, Football, Goin out wiv a mates to nightclubs for a boogie!! haha
Dislikes: crab sticks..eeurgh
will post picture on sunday when i get back to my own comp!!


----------



## seavixen

Name: Julia
Age: 23
Location: Oregon
Profession: Sales rep
Music: All of it
Likes: Photography, art, colours (I mean this on a general basis - I just love colours), music, clothing that fits the way I want it to, white russians, mexican food, games of all sorts, open-mindedness and free-thinking, fuzzy things, orange things, and scary things.
Dislikes: Clowns (bad scary), people who talk politics but don't think for themselves, discrimination, dishonesty, and the leprechaun who keeps stealing my underthings.
About me: 
Picture: Recent, but my hair's black now.


----------



## Trisha

Hello all...full-time lurker, occassional poster...thought with the start of the new boards I'd take the plunge, make a profile, and add my thoughts to a topic now and then.


Name: Trisha

Age: 28

Location: Wisconsin

Profession: Pharmacy Technician

Music: Almost exclusively country these days...in particular Sara Evans, Sugarland, Big & Rich, Trisha Yearwood, etc...but I also love ABBA, The Carpenters, some showtunes, and anything from the movie _Hedwig and the Angry Inch_

Likes: Music (an absolute MUST), long drives, cats, cake, Pepsi (Coke sucks), shoes, shopping, shopping for shoes, Olive Garden, a good New York Strip, rainy days, thunderstorms, swimming, and the smell of cologne on a man

Dislikes: Most vegetables, dogs, stupid people, working, working with stupid people, bad drivers, small children, snow (I live in the wrong state!), coffee, the sound of ringing phones, and people who pronounce the 't' in 'often'...IT'S SILENT!! GAAAAHHHH!!

About me: Uh....see above, I guess....plus I am in a relationship with a wonderful guy...will be one year on October 16th!

Picture: I'll see if I can scare one up somewhere...the one in my avatar is almost a year old now.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Trisha said:


> Name: Trisha
> 
> Age: 28
> 
> Location: Wisconsin
> 
> Profession: Pharmacy Technician
> 
> Music: Almost exclusively country these days...in particular Sara Evans, Sugarland, Big & Rich, Trisha Yearwood, etc...but I also love ABBA, The Carpenters, some showtunes, and anything from the movie _Hedwig and the Angry Inch_
> 
> .




I adore Hedwig!! Great to see another Hed-head on these boards


----------



## MissMirandaRae

Trisha said:


> Pepsi (Coke sucks)




EVIL!!! A pox on your family!!!!

EVIL!!!!!!

ps...pepsi sucks.


----------



## Santaclear

Trisha said:


> Dislikes: ....and people who pronounce the 't' in 'often'...IT'S SILENT!! GAAAAHHHH!![/COLOR][/FONT]



Almost as bad are morons who pronounce the "t" in "silent". Oh, and the "t" in "cretins" too. YAAAAAAHHHH! *Fires warning shot through beautiful centuries-old stained glass window and takes a hostage*


----------



## Nikki80

Since I'm new here so I might as well introduce myself here.  

Name: Nikki

Age: 24

Location: Virginia

Profession: works in customer service

Music: music anywhere from the 60s to the 80s

Likes: TV (especially 80s soaps), movies, reading, learning about different places, laughing, video games, shopping, babies

Dislikes: insensitive and ignorant people, cats, current rap music, being bored, excessantly loud music

About me: I've lurked here for ages, but stopped for awhile, when I found the format of the board changed. I'm steadily accepting myself, and I think that's important, because is the only body I have, so only being negative toward it makes life harder, as I've found out in the past. But of course, it's an ongoing process for me, and I'm working with it each day.


----------



## Trisha

MissMirandaRae said:


> ps...pepsi sucks.



C'mon, it's The Choice of a New Generation!


----------



## Trisha

ThatFatGirl said:


> I adore Hedwig!! Great to see another Hed-head on these boards



It sure is!! I've got the yin-yang face from the _Origin of Love_ animation tattoed on my lower back...maybe someday I will try and post a pic of it. 

Imagine my surprise when, at our store picnic, my boss's daughter caught a peek of the tattoo and said, "Oh, is that from _Hedwig_? She then made me copies of the original musical cast recording AND the Hedwig tribute CD. 

Never know where you're gonna find a Hed-head!!


----------



## Fan~Girl

Name: Becky

Age: 16

Location: Uk ^_^

Profession: Student

Music: I listen to anything and most of the time I enjoy it

Likes: Video games, dancing(random, ie the funky canoe), the internet of course, singing. 

Dislikes: Ignorant people.

About me: Been lurking round and about for a long time, until a certian person convinced me to post ^_^ And currently I seem to be having brain freeze so forgive the lack of infomation


----------



## Fat Gary NYC

I guess it's time for me to introduce myself to all of you. I hope you don't mind but I'm going to go my own way and not use the form that everyone else seems to be using.

My name is Gary and I'm from NYC. I'm 43 (my birthday was 2½ weeks ago), 5'9", weight 325lbs (23.2 stone), and I wear size 60 pants.

I've always been very uncomfortable socially, especially dealing with women. I know that there are men who like big women, but I was surprised to see that there actually is a category for those who go the other way... that is, that there actually are women who like big guys ("big" in the sense of fat, as opposed to "big" in the strength/athletic sense).

Needless to say I haven't had much experience in the dating field. Let me put it this way... when I saw "The 40 Year Old Virgin" I was taking notes on its accuracy! (Don't know whether to put a  or a  here... I guess a little bit of both is appropriate...)

Enough poormouthing... what else can I tell you about me? I work in civil service, am a big comic book fan (Harvey Pekar's "American Splendor" and Tom Beland's "True Story, Swear To God" are two of my favorites), and am interested in stamps, coins, sports memorabilia, collecting in general. I like classic rock, have been to ten Bruce Springsteen concerts, root for the NY Mets (2006 will be our year!), and The Apprentice, Frasier, Monty Python, The Price Is Right and Northern Exposure are among my favorite TV shows.

I don't consider myself that well informed politically but I consider myself an open-minded conservative... for instance I like listening to Dr. Laura but I don't agree with everything she says... 

I don't see myself losing weight anytime soon, I'm certainly not doing anything specific in that regard (I do eschew sweets and drink diet soda, but that's because I have the Diabetes), but on the other hand I'm not looking to gain weight either. I do enjoy eating... I like all-you-can-eat Chinese buffets, and I've ordered the "Big Papa Special" from Papa John's (an extra large pizza with an order of cheese sticks) many times and eaten it all myself , though sometimes I have left over a slice or two... there's also a "Little Ceasar's" on 14th Street in Manhattan where I can get a large pizza, an order of "Crazy Bread" and a free-refills soda for just under $10.00, I don't go there every day but I guess I go there enough that one of the cashiers recognizes me and I don't even have to order... (again, that might rate a  but I'm gonna give it a  because I like my anonymity...)

So on the one hand I don't worry too much about my eating but on the other I do try to be careful to some extent.

I'd post a picture of me but I don't have access to a scanner... probably better that way because I don't want to frighten you away...  get to know me personally and THAT'LL be enough to scare you away...  

I guess that's enough for now. So until next time, goodbye and thanks for reading.

Gary


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U

I thought I would jump in and post my intro....better late than never 

Name: Debi

Age: 39

Location: Lower right corner 

Profession: Clinical Specialist and full time Grad Student

Music: very eclectic....but mainly hip hop, jazz and 80's

Likes: Kissing, cooking, swimming, knitting ( I made the sweater in the pic! ) men with dimples, smart men, thai food, music, a good book, eating 

Dislikes: noisy eaters, repetitive tasks, self important people, squash and liver, two faced people, fat bigotry, cheapness

About me: I'm a pretty happy, pretty self confident, pretty fat, pretty ssbbw!


View attachment pic000.jpg


----------



## NYbhwolf28

well here we are again.. its been ages since ive posted anything. 

Name: Dan
Age: 28
Location: Upstate ny

Music: metal, alternitive, Retro like the greatful dead or the penguines.. and many more like traditional chinese music

Likes: Anything vampire related, Anne Rice, Laurell Hamilton, online rping in vampire themed chat, painting, writing short fiction, drawing, museums, and Anime like Inuyasha 

Dislikes: spinach, stuck up close minded people, liver, ignorance, those shipping envelopes that you need a jack hammer to get in to.

About me: Im single and looking. Im a sensitive new age guy. very honest and romantic. I am a Dom. I am easy to get along with and very well read as well as educated. Im well rounded in more than one way lol


----------



## moonvine

Debi,

That is a really pretty sweater! I bet you could sell those


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U

Thanks Moon!!

But I could never get paid for my time...It's a labor of *love* 

Debi


----------



## Stealth

I have no pics at present, as my Webcam is 1) free, and 2) the equivalent to a 1980's green-screen monitor.

I never use my real name posting online. Precautionary really, and probrably a bit silly too!

Im "Stealth", 21 year old bloke from Birmingham, UK.

What I like to do: Video Game Programming, and Composing music, Going out and forgetting the night, Having a general good mood. Oh, and a good meal is always good. My girlfriend makes sure I get a good meal and I can tell when she cooks, that she's up to something.

Musicians/groups I like: Queen, SOAD (okay, just a single song), Jean-michelle-jarre, since his music and mine are quite similar.

I also hope to get my girlfriend to join- since shes a very nice young lady, but is unhappy about her size at present.

Nice to meet y'all.


----------



## Seth Warren

Stealth said:


> I have no pics at present, as my Webcam is 1) free, and 2) the equivalent to a 1980's green-screen monitor.
> 
> I never use my real name posting online. Precautionary really, and probrably a bit silly too!
> 
> Im "Stealth", 21 year old bloke from Birmingham, UK.
> 
> What I like to do: Video Game Programming, and Composing music, Going out and forgetting the night, Having a general good mood. Oh, and a good meal is always good. My girlfriend makes sure I get a good meal and I can tell when she cooks, that she's up to something.
> 
> Musicians/groups I like: Queen, SOAD (okay, just a single song), Jean-michelle-jarre, since his music and mine are quite similar.
> 
> I also hope to get my girlfriend to join- since shes a very nice young lady, but is unhappy about her size at present.
> 
> Nice to meet y'all.



Do you have any samples of your music posted online? There are a few musicians on these boards and I'm always curious as to what others are coming up with.


----------



## Isa

Name: Isa
Age: 37
Location: Houston, Texas
Profession: Analyst
Music: Lords of Acid, Rammstein, Big & Rich, Style Council/Paul Weller, 80's stuff in general and just about anything that catches my ear.
Likes: Movies, reading, net surfing, travel, music... 
Dislikes: Close minded people, 
About me: Just another person trying to enjoy life as it is.


----------



## NYbhwolf28

hey Isa your all that and a bag of chips.. seems alot of fine things come from texas.


----------



## fatgirl33

I figure I have to join in the fun!

Name: Brenda

Age: 33

Location: Toronto, Ontario, Canada

Profession: Project manager for a large engineering & construction company.

Music: LOTS - Ozzy, Joni Mitchell, Annie Lennox, Green Day, Willie Nelson, Jay Z, the Ramones, Enya... you name it, I'll give it a try!

Likes: Fat people, artwork that touches me personally, quiet weekends in the country, the season of Fall, snuggling under the covers, movie theatre popcorn, WG fiction, "Arrested Development" and "Smallville"

Dislikes: The usual stuff... generally when people want to make life rough for other people. Evil & poorly directed good intentions.

About me: I got on the Internet in 1998 and soon discovered Dimensions. I was amazed to see that such a resource existed! The Internet community helped me come to terms with a lot of issues I had with myself. I am a BBW, an FA, and a lesbian. I live with my partner, Samantha, who is just about ready to POP with our first baby! (yay!) In my spare time I'm the creator of the Ponderous Woman online BBW/FA comic books.


----------



## Tina

Hey Isa, great to see you here! (usually i've posted with you over at abundance).


----------



## Stealth

@Seth Warren:


> Do you have any samples of your music posted online? There are a few musicians on these boards and I'm always curious as to what others are coming up with.



I suppose theres no harm in posting this:

http://danjeruz.servegame.com/music.htm

I'm Trying to get a range together. Im in no way a professional, but my music is driven by my moods and not other people's expectations (mostly)- with exception to most Trance Tracks.

Are you also a musician?


----------



## moonvine

Hi Brenda!

Congrats on the baby!


----------



## Deidrababe

*Name:* Deidra AKA Deidrababe, Feel free to call me Deeds!

*Age: * Well, I'm 27, but I graduated from HS in 1985....you figure it out!

*Location:* Norwood, MA - Just outside Boston

*Profession:* Don't have a "REAL" Job, BBW Model? Wife, Dog Mom to Abbie-Rose - 6 year old Miniature schnuazer, and Jolee Cinelle, 8 Month old Bichon Frise.

*Music:* I like everything pretty much, Top 40, 80's, Techno, and Classical 

*Likes:* Reality TV, Scrapbooking, Card Making, Dogs, Chinese Food, Pizza, hanging with my friends, BBW Dances, Travel, Tanning, Water activities, being a girlie-girl - I collect Tiaras and Snow Globes!

*Dislikes: *Mean people, Rude People, Reading, Waiting, being yelled at, Diets

*About Me:* Well, I think I covered all the basic bases above. I'm married, Have two dogs, Lots of friends, Enjoy life, have my struggles and demons, but I'm pretty down to earth and easy going. Most people that don't know me think I'm a snob or a bitch, I'm not.....honestly, despite my loudness and obnoxiousness, I'm shy around new people.


----------



## SocialbFly

ok, well, how comes all of a sudden i feel old posting here, lol....

Name Dianna but i sometimes go by Goddess, lol, and yes, I am a legend in my own mind!

Age 46

Location well, i moved back to St. Louis last year as a travel nurse, and stayed when things in my life changed. St. Louis is a little bit too midwest for me, I dont know if i will stay here or move somewhere else, but for the time being, this is home.

work I am a nurse in a pediatric intensive care unit. I have been a nurse for 25 years in some form of intensive care, i am blessed, i love my job!

music well, there isnt much i dont like, not a fan of some types of rap, but some of it has such a good beat...ah well....i love the 80s music and confess that it is prolly cause i was growing up then, i dont know, could be...lol...

likes Diet Pepsi, it is nectar of the gods i love to cook, read, i love photography and i love to travel, although i hate hate hate narrow seated planes...

hates oh yes, i mentioned this, didnt i? narrow plane seats, narrow minded people, narrow definitions of what is acceptable in society and bills....lol....


----------



## Seth Warren

Stealth said:


> @Seth Warren:
> 
> 
> I suppose theres no harm in posting this:
> 
> http://danjeruz.servegame.com/music.htm
> 
> I'm Trying to get a range together. Im in no way a professional, but my music is driven by my moods and not other people's expectations (mostly)- with exception to most Trance Tracks.
> 
> Are you also a musician?



I am. My main site with the downloadable stuff is linked in my signature. If you prefer streams (and hey, who doesn't?), you can go to http://www.myspace.com/illusionofjoy for the freshest track(s).


----------



## Stealth

A place Outside- hey.. now that sounds cool!

What tools do you use?

[edit]

Beloved... now this is REALLY good stuff..... blimey... Hey, is that a Yamaha drumset i sound? *goes to look for his PSR230*

Nice.

very, very nice.


----------



## Moonchild

Name: Kevin
Age: 17
Location: New Jersey
Profession: Student
Music: Metal (anything but nu, gothic, hair/glam stuff, and drone doom), classic/prog rock, crust punk, hardcore, blues, ambient, classical, avantgarde - favorite bands include Skyfire, Exodus, Iron Maiden, and Toxik
Likes: Music, walking/hiking, drawing, playing guitar, Vikings, cold weather, camping, Velveeta, foosball, Seinfeld, seltzer water
Dislikes: Not playing foosball, hardcore dancing, bad albums by good bands, driving/gas prices
About me: Er. I dunno. Kind of a general question, huh? I'm a senior in high school, and I'll be going to college for psychology next year. I write music but have no way to record it, nor a band to play it (I can cover guitar, bass, and vocals, but not drums).

My hair's a little wet here, it was raining out.


----------



## Herman the German

Name: Jon
Age: 18
Location: Atlanta
Profession: Student
Music: Rock, rap
Likes: books, history, books, hanging with friends
Dislikes: jerks?


----------



## FreonTrip

Name: Matthew
Age: 24
Location: Dallas, Texas, United States
Profession: Undergraduate teaching assistant at the University of Texas at Dallas / Full-time student majoring in Geosciences
Music: Ambient; electronica; metal; opera; baroque, modern, and assorted other classical; folk music; lots of fun tiny label stuff.
Likes: Music, exercise, intelligent discourse, science, reading, films, good people, and more.
Dislikes: Irrational people, hatemongering, flavor-of-the-week music, hipsters, "chick flicks," chain restaurants, homogeneity.
About me: I'm idiosyncratic but well-intentioned. Currently living with my girlfriend just north of downtown Dallas, and finally within a year of earning my degree. Two major changes along the way didn't exactly hasten things... 
Picture: Taken in a bathroom in France, of all places. Yes, that's my laundry drying behind me.  

View attachment MattInParis.jpg


----------



## Boteroesque Babe

Yay! Freon Trip is here!


----------



## HeatherBBW

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Yay! Freon Trip is here!



and he is a handsome bugger too! Wooo


----------



## James

Name: James
Age: 25
Location: South UK
Profession: Nature Conservation Project Manager
Music: Drum and Bass, Breakbeat, Soul, 70's disco, Samba, 
Likes: Friends & Family, Stencil Art (street and canvas), DJing (Drum and Bass), Nature Conservation (nature geek), International Politics & Ethics (current affairs geek...), Xbox (Halo 2 geek)
Dislikes: Prawns

Been away from these boards for a very long time... Good to see AnnMarie and Heather are still here... blimey its been a while! How are you both? Is life treating you well?

James

Pic below is of me (right) and my housemate Rach.


----------



## ashestoangels

Name: Crilly
Age: 18
Location: bouncing between hull and surrey. (UK)
Profession: wannaberockstar (an im a snowboard instructor)
Music: all of it, but my band play goth pop (yeh thats right...)
Likes: music, guitar, snow, reading, writing, sleeping, lots and lots of things..
Dislikes: the powers that be... the m25. couple more things. 
About me: I'm 18 and have been 'around' the fa bbw scene for ages an thought i should try n at least contribute a little to conversation. uhhhhh im not gay and i love robbie williams, for more exciting little details see '[email protected]' (its an msn address) and if you by some chance end up at the ashestoangels.co.uk website.. just dont, we havnt had time to finish it cuz of recording *dances*. 

picture:





get the bus up the hill we thought.. i'm the angry looking one. not a good picture.


----------



## Isa

NYbhwolf28 said:


> hey Isa your all that and a bag of chips.. seems alot of fine things come from texas.



Thanks, you're very sweet to say that.


----------



## Isa

Tina said:


> Hey Isa, great to see you here! (usually i've posted with you over at abundance).



Hi Tina. Great to see you as well. I lurked around on the old Dim boards for ages. Really like this new set-up so I'm trying to post more.


----------



## Tofu Fisherman

*Name:* Ron
*Age:* 46
*Location:* Upper West Side
*Likes:* Artsy-fartsy things, scientific things, fine humor, fine food
*Dislikes:* Stepping in dog-doo, put-on personalities
*About me:* Divorced, 6'3", 200, Blue Eyes, Brown Hair (okay - there's a little bit o'grey in there)

Velvet, that's a stunning photograph of you, as usual.


----------



## HeatherBBW

James said:


> Been away from these boards for a very long time... Good to see AnnMarie and Heather are still here... blimey its been a while! How are you both? Is life treating you well?
> 
> James



I seen the post and was like "Hey I know you!" and then seen you posted to me and AM 

Things are good, glad to see you around these parts. Looking handsome as usual - how are you digging your new job? Well I guess it isn't so new anymore. Anyhoo, great to hear from you and hope to see more posts from ya - drop me a line sometime.

Fat Hugs,
Heather


----------



## LillyBBBW

HeatherBBW said:


> I seen the post and was like "Hey I know you!" and then seen you posted to me and AM
> 
> Things are good, glad to see you around these parts. Looking handsome as usual - how are you digging your new job? Well I guess it isn't so new anymore. Anyhoo, great to hear from you and hope to see more posts from ya - drop me a line sometime.
> 
> Fat Hugs,
> Heather



Holy Smokin' Joe Frasier!  What are YOU doing up this early? *rubs eyes*


----------



## bdog

Name: Bdog
Age: 28
Location: California
Profession: I wish
Music: Yes!
Likes: Pencils
Dislikes: Erasers
About me: god-emperor


----------



## HeatherBBW

LillyBBBW said:


> Holy Smokin' Joe Frasier!  What are YOU doing up this early? *rubs eyes*



Look even another day an its 9something AM! I don't get it - my body is going through some weird cycle, sometimes this time is my bedtime nevermind being up to see the day!


----------



## FreonTrip

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Yay! Freon Trip is here!



Thanks for noticing!  I'll be around more in the future, as time permits...


----------



## YoFlaco

*Seeing as how this topic passed me and about another few thousand newbs by, I figured I'd bump up a bit of the past. 

Name: Flaco
Age: 26
Location: Secret lair
Profession: Gigolo  
Music: Indie, Synth, Rock, Classic Rock, and some Hip Hop
Likes: South Park, Reality TV, Bars & Clubs, Seinfeld, Quadding, Elmore Leonard, BBWs, my iPod, and Mc Griddles. 
Dislikes: Seafood, Country Music, Nascar, Wrasslin, skinny women, and bad teeth. 
Piercings: I have 9
Heroes: My parents and David Hasselhoff  
Tattoos: Just the one.
About me: I'm a 26 yearold Latino from Cali. I am a college graduate who is hoping one day to become a Literary Arts teacher. I'm currently single and am in the process of moving the bachelor pad. I'm a natural born dog lover yet own a cat. Oh the irony. 
I need to get my ass to bed; so I am cutting it short here. 
Picture:
Who am I? Click to find out.

Cheers!!!!




*


----------



## elle camino

bdog said:


> Name: Bdog
> Age: 28
> Location: California
> Profession: I wish
> Music: Yes!
> Likes: Pencils
> Dislikes: Erasers
> About me: god-emperor


HARRO.
where'd this guy go??


----------



## pdgujer148

Name: pdgujer148
Age: 37
Location: Minnesota
Profession: Internet Sales Administration @ an Electronics Recycling Firm
Music: Andrew Bird. Aimee Mann, Tom Waits.
Likes: Andouille sausage, films with subtitles, Bettie Paige, SSBBW (Reversed Order)
Dislikes: Concrete, racists, small dogs, people who do not read.
About me: Lonely guy ISO a centered SSBBW, I run a social group for BBW (inabigway.com)


----------



## eightyseven

Name: Ben
Age: 18
Location: Michigan
Profession: Full-time College Student, Part-time *insert paying job here*
Likes: Sociology, Poetry, Music, Sports, People-watching
Dislikes: Horses, Prejudice, Being broke, Hot weather
About me: Anyone has a more than open invitation to ask if they'd like... 

View attachment Halloween4a.JPG


----------



## FatAndProud

Name: Katie, but I prefer "Oh Holy One"

Age: 18

Location: Michigan

Profession: Cleaning old people butt for a living (at a nursing home CNA), college student. I R Edmakated

Likes: Old people...a lot. Tattoos, cussing, random acts of violence.

Dislikes: Hmm, that would have to be your mom.

About me: I'm fat.

View attachment 8104


*P.S. This thread rules, you're all flippin' hot!! :wubu: *


----------



## furious styles

Name: Hans
Age: 18
Location: Southern California
Profession: Student / temp worker =D
Music: way too much. son of a rock guitarist, but I listen to hip hop and techno, anything that sounds good.
Likes: my fiance, video gaming, sports, music, movies
Dislikes: control freaks, the state of this country, and um... bad things






normally I'd be wearing big spaceman glasses


----------



## fishhat

Name: Leah
Age: 21
Location: My Brain
Profession: Artist (actually student but i'd rather be thought of as an artist) 
Music: Girly music (Tori, Alanis, Joani Mitchel), Dark/gothy/pop music (NIN, Manson, God Speed You), Stoner Music, I think I like everything except for country
Likes: Painting, my cat, coffee, unicorns, fat women of course
Dislikes: lots of things. almost everything in fact!
Piercings: 7 (6 in my ears, one in my belly button)
Heroes: Ayn Rand
Tattoos: one of a unicorn
About me: I live in Mass, work in RI, and go to school in NYC. I'm an art student. I major in painting. I wish I were painting now in fact. I'm quite thin, too thin, have been in trouble for it, and yet I love bigger women. I always have. I am a walking contradiction. I also like skinny boys. Heh.
I thought I owed an explaination for my thinness on this forum. I'm a FFA as you may have guessed. 
Picture:


----------



## Falling Boy

Hmm....I somehow missed this thread.


Name: David
Age: 32
Profession: Sucky ass job, going back to school in fall.
Marital Status: Married
Children: 2 awesome little girls, Emma 1 and Abbey 4
Music: Placebo, NIN, Radiohead, eh way too many to name.
Movies: Star Wars geek, LOTR geek, Kevin Smith geek, just a movie geek in general.

View attachment IMAGE_017.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

*Name: Erin
Age: 23 (24 in Nov)
Location: South Florida
Profession: Don't have one at the moment.
Music: Little bit of everything.
Likes: Spending time with My Chimpi, Reading, Writing Poetry, Watching TV and Chatting online.*
*Dislikes: Fake People, Death Metal and most Heavy Metal music. *
*About me: I am 23 yrs old and Live with my wonderful and Gorgeous Boyfriend of almost 3 yrs (Sept will be 3 yrs). I love to read and spend time with Chimpi. I love to laugh and have a good time. I like to meet new people. hmm... What else... I don't know...I will be an Aunt/Godmother in Jan on the 25th. I am excited! I can't wait.*  

*Picture.. Most recent one taken last month:*


----------



## gentle_viewer

I missed this thread too!

*Name:* gentle_viewer
*Age:* 45 tomorrow!
*Location*: In front of my computer
*Profession*: Technical writer
*Music:* Eclectic. Goth/ethereal/darkwave, industrial, synthpop, indie; classical (especially JS Bach); J-Rock; Classic Rock; Soundtracks; Celtic Harp; New Age; even some opera
*Likes:* Reading, writing, software, hardware, robots, electronics, my cat, gardening, science fiction, art history, the 19th century, photography
*Dislikes:* Spiders, heights, and geese. I am scared of them.
*Piercings:* Just earlobes. I had stretched the holes just a tiny bit but I took the plugs out and the holes have shrunk back.
*Heroes:* Wolverine  (Do superheroes count?)
*Tattoos:* None, but I like them
*About me:* I'm originally from the Northeastern US, and now live in the midwest. I'm an I.T. contractor, and have relocated for a job more than once. I'm divorced with no children but I am a proud auntie to my nieces and nephew. I love animals and plants. I like a lot of things. I'm very shy. I like to take photographs of old abandoned buildings and of cemeteries. I have a weird sense of humor. I think people look much better with ample flesh on their bones; oh for the aesthetics of yesteryear when this was celebrated in art!
*Photo:* That's me in my icon. Pic taken a few months back.

...and that was waay too much about me.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Name: Casey

Age: 21

Location: Tennessee... The country icky part.

Profession: Third shift support manager at Wal-Mart.

Music: Everything from the Cure, to Ghostface, to Josh Zuckerman, to Aimee Mann, to Sinatra, to happy hardcore.

Likes: semiotics, wine, food, my niece, 420, hallucinating, enlighenment, hallucination that seems like enlightenment, writing my novel, small examples of beauty in the world I seem to stumble upon everyday, everything I've been granted that's given me a lot of joy in life: my cat, my family, my wonderful boyfriend, fine friends, my ability to find the humor in damned near anything no matter how tragic, sex, my navel piercing

Dislikes: stupidity, illiteracy, poor listening skills, body odor, work, the people at work, the people on first shift who act like jackasses because I'm not a mind reader, the people on second shift who leave huge fucking messes, work in general, hateful customers, theives at work, work, being woken up by people from work to answer a question about something dumb, my father's ex-students, homophobes 

About me: I'm pretty weird. Very much a communicator, seemingly friendly if you approach me, but quite shy until you get to know me. I can be outspoken on occassion. And here's a picture of me modelling a shirt with a design by Tina!


----------



## activistfatgirl

*Name:* Activistfatgirl
*Age:* 26
*Location: Post-Industrial Urban space, Michigan.
Profession:* Writer and Organizer, currently focusing on labor.
*Music:* Hip-hop, rap, folk, indie rock, women-centric, hardcore/emocore.
*Likes:* Live music, writing, eclectic interests, tall boys and curvy girls, economic justice, spanish, traveling, writing, abandoned buildings, doin' it.
*Dislikes:* Quitting smoking, chunks o' meat, intolerant and self-righteous people, people with no sense of adventure or compassion, violence and war as means of goal attainment, winter and the way it makes me feel.
*About me:* I'm a restless, wandering soul, much like my astronomical sign, the Sag. I don't believe in that shit, though! I am an emotional junkie that believes those who have suffered have a deeper ability to understand and use joy in their lives. I enjoy laughing and crying. My deepest fear is having a boring life.







Sorry this is so big!


----------



## Tina

Oooh, great to see this thread is still being used. Wonderful to see you all.


----------



## CitizenKabuto

*Name*: Jay 
*Age*: Oct 19 1968 
*Location*: Michigan 
*Profession*: Something I can't really pronounce 
*Music*: I think you are all aware that I listen to Van Morrison's Astral Weeks once a day  
*Likes*: Extraordinary Conversation,The curve of a woman's hip,Fallout Game series, Cyniscm,Online Gaming,Gaming, re-reading the classics 
*Dislikes*:Anything that stings me 
*About me*: I was born in Roswell NM,Aliens are real just ask my Mom when she comes back. Raised in Los Alamos NM, DePaul Univ. 

View attachment JC.jpg


----------



## CitizenKabuto

Whoops Forgot to adjust my picture size!!!!!:doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: 

Sorry for that 


XOXOXOX

Cheers


----------



## Jes

CitizenKabuto said:


> Whoops Forgot to adjust my picture size!!!!!:doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh:
> 
> Sorry for that
> 
> 
> XOXOXOX
> 
> Cheers



you are dreamy in all of your largesse, kabuto!


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Name: Ella
Age: 31
Location: Bay Area California
Profession: Customer Service Rep for an airline
Music: a little of everything
Likes: spending time with family and friends and cooking
Dislikes: loud ignorant closed minded people, people who think that they are better than everyone else
About me: mother to 2 kids a girl 7 and a boy 12 and I just never seem to be able to find enough time in the day to do everything I need to do! 
picture:


----------



## CitizenKabuto

Jes said:


> you are dreamy in all of your largesse, kabuto!



Wow what a sweet thing to say :wubu: 

Is it true that Philly is loaded with Ghost's?!?  

Cheers!


----------



## love dubh

*Name: *Maire

*Age:* 19

*Location:* New Brunswick, NJ (Rutgers) during the school year. North Jersey during the breaks.

*Profession: *Student seeking employment + community service work

*Music: *www.last.fm/

*Likes: *Cooking, Reading (The Brontes, Hubert Selby Jr., Kerouac, J.K. Rowling, Robert Jordan, Stephen Cbosky, Tim O'Brien, Jane Austen, Dostoevsky, Haruki Murakami, Marquis de Sade + more), Music (dig my last.fm!), Tackling my boyfriend, sexual activities, drinking (Southern Comfort <3) in the company of friends, piercings, Coffee, Tea, French, Movies (esp. Requiem For A Dream, most of J Depp's movies, most of Jennifer Connelly's/Billy Crudup's movies, anything by Jean-Pierre Jeunet + more), humor, sarcasm, situational irony, my boyfriend's beard, my friend Cathy's cooking, my roommate Ciara's laugh, my friend Justin's long silky black Asian hair, DDR

*Dislikes:* lLOUD PEOPLE, arrogance, people who bump into you and then glare at you as if it was your fault, bigots, racists, homophobes, self-righteous people, people who push their agendas all the time

About me: A student majoring in French and History, with a possible minor in Women's Studies and English. I'm perverse in that I almost enjoy waking up at the ass-crack of dawn, as it gives me the feeling of having completed a full day's work. My favourite appliances have to be my coffee maker, my kettle (the stove-top kind, technically not an appliance) and my fridge. I am a member of the IWW, but don't go to meetings now 'cuz 20 bucks is a lot of money for the train. I am involved in a fledgling student union, but may drop that in pursuit of other things at school. My nose is always in a book. 

View attachment maireSURPRISE.JPG


----------



## Boteroesque Babe

pdgujer148 said:


> Name: pdgujer148
> Age: 37
> Location: Minnesota
> Profession: Internet Sales Administration @ an Electronics Recycling Firm


You forgot to list "wicked good artist."

I love the resurrection of this thread!

Edited to add: Prophesy unearthed in this very thread! Lookit...



Jes said:


> About me: I mostly lurk, but I might get more involved in the boards now.



Gah!


----------



## bigsexy920

Name: Bernadette or Berna 
Age: 39
Location: New Jersey Baby, Jersey Girls, best in the world. 
Profession: Executive Assistant and part/time Customer Service rep for Spa and Salon
Music: I'm a 70's and 80's girl but I like a lot of differnt things I hate gangster rap and Metal music 
Likes: A comfortable place to sit .I love being around my family and friends I love making new friends I love the beach I could spend all my days at the ocean. I love my puppy pup and my sosa kitty.There are really so many things that I like I could go on for ever. 
Dislikes: Uncomfrtable places to sit. I had going grocery shopping. 
About me: I think most eveyone knows about me that wants to. Usually if you ask I'll tell Im pretty open about myself.


----------



## Jes

CitizenKabuto said:


> Wow what a sweet thing to say :wubu:
> 
> Is it true that Philly is loaded with Ghost's?!?
> 
> Cheers!


I am literally BEGGING you to come and find out, handsome.


----------



## GPL

Ella Bella said:


> Name: Ella
> Age: 31
> Location: Bay Area California
> Profession: Customer Service Rep for an airline
> Music: a little of everything
> Likes: spending time with family and friends and cooking
> Dislikes: loud ignorant closed minded people, people who think that they are better than everyone else
> About me: mother to 2 kids a girl 7 and a boy 12 and I just never seem to be able to find enough time in the day to do everything I need to do!
> picture:




Ella, you always look so beautiful!!!

GPL.


----------



## GPL

Name: Jeroen
Age: 29 (for as long as it takes, hehe)
Location: The Netherlands, the south/east
Profession: Logistics/Sales
Music: I like ska, punkrock, alternative, rock. Some of my faves are the Travoltas and The Gathering
Likes: History, art, culture, architecture, nature, meeting new people, and of course BBW's 
Dislikes: Doing the dishes, lol
About me: Being single, and so much more to tell, but...
I have no personal website but an empty MySpace, lol. 

View attachment Foto 9.jpg


----------



## fatgirlflyin

GPL said:


> Ella, you always look so beautiful!!!
> 
> GPL.




awww thank you GPL, I like your pic too!! 
What's ska???


----------



## eightyseven

Ska is a type of rock music that incorporates brass instruments and usually has a peppy kind of sound... at least that's what I know of it. Bands that I know are ska are The Mighty Mighty Bosstones, Less than Jake, and I believe Reel Big Fish.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

eightyseven said:


> Ska is a type of rock music that incorporates brass instruments and usually has a peppy kind of sound... at least that's what I know of it. Bands that I know are ska are The Mighty Mighty Bosstones, Less than Jake, and I believe Reel Big Fish.



cool thanks! I'll have to google one of them to see if they have any examples of their music online


----------



## elle camino

punk and reggae had a baby and named it ska. 
pretty much.


----------



## dreamer72fem

Ska is good stuff...one of my faves. Then again I have a lot of faves...lol.


----------



## AtlantaVixen

*Name:* AtlantaVixen 
*Location:* Atlanta (duh!) 
*Profession:* I work at a public library
*Music:* Depeche Mode, VNV Nation, Sisters of Mercy, Wolfsheim, BT, The Cure, The Smiths, other old school goth and alternative and ebm bands. 
*Likes:* Dogs, riding my mountain bike, The Sopranos, goth clubs, dancing, speaking German, and the color blue
*Dislikes:* Conformists, socially ultra conservative people, elitism, and people who don't register to vote. 
*About Me: * I'm a bit opinated, don't you think? I'm very kind and generous and open-minded, though.


----------



## Blondeegrldd

Name: Dee

Age: 21

Location: Florida

Profession: Professional _caca_ shoveler

Music: Everything, but country/southern rock is #1

Likes: My list of dislikes is much more interesting

Dislikes: Poor grammer, way too much cursing in one sentence, raisins, health nuts, snobbery, bugs, cold weather :/

About me: I am a BBW who has grown to adore her curves. Maybe it has something to do with being Italian.


----------



## plumpmygut

Name: Tim
Age: 30
Location: CT
Profession: Hospitality/Sales
Music: Most anything.
Likes: Traveling to beautiful places, meeting beautiful people, pizza, Yankees, laughing at myself, making others feel good about themselves, cinnabon, watching Walker Texas Ranger as the funniest comedy television has ever produced

Dislikes: liars, people who try way too hard to appear funny, smart, and/or original, spiders, shopping, Bare Naked Ladies, cruelty, stupidity, people who derive their political views from celebrities, drunk driving

About me: Hi! I'm a feedee/gainer. Been fattening up for a few years now. Gained about 100 lbs. I am very proud of my new body!
I'm looking to meet fun, new people. Hoping to meet a lovely FA to hit it off with and make her the happiest woman in the world! 

View attachment 615004636305_0_BGcropped.jpg


----------



## Rainahblue

CurvyEm said:


> I thought since I'm seeing lots of new faces and people posting on all boards that it would be a good idea to post an introduction thread.



Great idea, Em!  You rock!

*Name: *Rayna/Rain
*Age: *27
*Location: *Utah
*Profession:* SBO

*Music: *I love music, all genres... I adore Bjork, I'm a self admitted hip-hop head, I like conscious rap, emo, indie, alternative, pop, and jazz. All time faves include stuff like: Outkast, Mazzy Starr, Sonic Youth, Mary J., The Roots, Jill Scott, Fiona Apple, Tori Amos, india. arie., GugGus, The Kronos Quartet, Bille Holliday, and Sigur Ros

*Likes:* Reading, dancing, cooking, eating, watching old movies, being in love, road trips, pretty much anything from the 80s, meeting new people, precipitation, good conversation, people who can make me laugh (not a difficult task).

*Dislikes:* Bigotry, intolerance, dairy products (although I miss Breyers!), selfishness, stereotypes, liars, & cruelty toward children.

*About me:* I'm talkative, opinionated, a good dancer, a better cook, and I am proof that "active BBW" is not a paradox. I like feeling that I'm contributing to the forward movement of the Size Acceptance community, so I spend a lot of my spare time on my web group. I love to meet new people and Dim has been so much fun, I should've delurked sooner! The pic below is from last summer.


----------



## The Kid

Name: John

Age: 17

Location: NY

Profession: The Custodial Arts

Music: Pretty much anything... except maybe rap... it's just not "me".

Likes: Making people laugh, fighting fires, kicking ass and chewin' bubble gum (and I'm all outta gum), sleeping, eating, awesome people, people with a sense of humor, witty people, and people who can understand sarcasm. (Sarcasm, it's what I do.)

Dislikes: stupid people, very smart people (because then I look bad), parents who let their kids climb all over everything in a restaurant, bad smells (like rotting garbage wrapped in an old gym sock, inside of a month old burrito, at the bottom of a jar of 6 year-old mayo BAD. Everyone has smelled THAT one at least once), and spiders.

About me: I'm 17, I'm a volunteer firefighter, a soon-to-be high school senior, a fat teenager (okay, not so rare nowadays), and an all around awesome person.

Thank you, thank you.

(PS, pics coming soon? perhaps? maybe? someday? )


----------



## jeannieo

I've been lurking and reading this board for a very long time. Always too shy to post anything - so here it goes:

Name: Jean

Age: Big 4-0

Location: New Hampshire

Profession: Former secretary - currently recovering from a lengthy illness and getting better everyday  

Music: 70s, 80s, 90s stuff - Country - Rock - Bob Seger, Eagles, Tim McGraw, Toby Keith - big time Fanilow - LOL

Likes: Enjoying life - getting back to the Heavenly Bodies dances - really looking forward to NAAFA convention!

Dislikes: Ignorant judgemental people who get pleasure from others peoples pain.

About me: I'm single and looking for someone special - not having much luck. I'm 5'10" - 330lbs. No children - just one very spoiled kitty.

OK - don't know if this attachment for a picture worked - but here it goes... 

View attachment jsm.bmp


----------



## jeannieo

hmmmm - ok - that pic is WAY too small - don't know how that happened :doh: 

i'm really not that small


----------



## YoFlaco

Tina said:


> Oooh, great to see this thread is still being used. Wonderful to see you all.



*Well if there is one thing I enjoy doing, it's rummaging through old/forgotten posts and bumping them back up. Good ones like this should not have been forgotten. *


----------



## Renaissance Woman

*Name:* Barb
*Age: *I'm legal, if that's what you mean....
*Location: *Texas
*Profession:* Grad Student
*Music: *Radiohead, NIN, Strokes, The Killers, and lots of other stuff too numerous to mention
*Likes:* Renaissance stuff (calligraphy & illumination, costuming), air conditioning, Macs, intelligent discussions
*Dislikes:* Meat, stupidity, country music, cleaning
*About me:* I found the Dimensions board a few years ago, but didn't see much activity, so I went away. I came back recently looking for an ego boost, and boy, what a change! I've been so inspired I actually registered. 

I'm a psych. grad student, heavily into the Society for Creative Anachronism. As a hint for FAs: there are lots of BBWs in the group, not sure why. Look up your local barony and go to a meeting!

I am totally crushing on Jay West Coast. And that happened _before_ I saw the infamous green towel picture in the archives, believe it or not. But I think I'm not the only one...

Jes-hysterical. You sound too much like my friends and I.

Tina--love the Python quote in the sig. A woman after my own heart.

I have to do a bit of gushing about Les Toil. The Arteest himself, here! Wow! (And yes, I'm trying to suck up 'cause I want to be a Toil Girl. )

Hi All.


----------



## Saphire Bleu

Hello, I am new here...... I would like to introduce myself here today....

Name: Saphire
Age: Over 50
Location: USA
Profession: Whatever suits my fancy
Music: Anything that I can understand the words too.
Likes: I like many things and am always finding something new.
Dislikes: I dislike rude people and especially men on the internet that think that they are being interesting when, for the most part, they usually are not.

I never put my picture on the internet, I don't think that it is that important so I hope that is ok?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe

Saphire Bleu said:


> Hello, I am new here...... I would like to introduce myself here today....
> 
> Name: Saphire
> Age: Over 50
> Location: USA
> Profession: Whatever suits my fancy
> Music: Anything that I can understand the words too.
> Likes: I like many things and am always finding something new.
> Dislikes: I dislike rude people and especially men on the internet that think that they are being interesting when, for the most part, they usually are not.
> 
> I never put my picture on the internet, I don't think that it is that important so I hope that is ok?


Honestly now, Ladyrose. Is it really easier to change your identity, than to apologize for your gay-hate posts?


----------



## Rainahblue

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Honestly now, Ladyrose. Is it really easier to change your identity, than to apologize for your gay-hate posts?



Oh... are you kidding me?

SIGH​


----------



## MoonGoddess

*OK...I have been away for much too long. Here is a refresher for those who know me, and an intro for those who don't.


Name: MoonGoddess
Age: 46
Location: The Southern Maine Coastline.
Profession: Inside sales for a local ISP.
Music: Classical, dark ambient.
Likes: Solitude, working magick, reading, walking in the woods, moon-bathing. The seasons of autumn and winter. Dusk and the night-time. 
Dislikes: Summer and spring. Bright sunlight (I burn in under 15 minutes, even with sunscreen). Politics, bickering, those who get thrills from cutting others off at the knees.
About me: Wife, mother, Witch and pranic vampyre. I do my best to get along with pretty much everyone. But if you cross me, look out! I am not a big fan of turning the other cheek.*


----------



## Jes

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Honestly now, Ladyrose. Is it really easier to change your identity, than to apologize for your gay-hate posts?


oh.my.god. That is EXACTLY what I thought. I was all: why, it's a blue ladyrose!!!
great minds think alike, bb.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Jes said:


> oh.my.god. That is EXACTLY what I thought. I was all: why, it's a blue ladyrose!!!
> great minds think alike, bb.



I had the same thought too.. I thought it was Ladyrose's Evil Blue Sister. Or maybe she's going to try to be the nice one? Silly stuff.


----------



## Rainahblue

ThatFatGirl said:


> I had the same thought too.. I thought it was Ladyrose's Evil Blue Sister. Or maybe she's going to try to be the nice one? Silly stuff.



I'm confused. I thought she hated it here?  

Now that her "new" ID is revealed is she going to try for a 3rd? 
She should make the next one a lesbian! Then no one would ever guess!​


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Boteroesque Babe said:


> ...Is it really easier to change your identity, than to apologize...?



This former Rebecca Stoveson of Niagra Falls says yes.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> This former Rebecca Stoveson of Niagra Falls says yes.



If I hadn't repped you yesterday for superficial reasons (yer just so darn cute), I would rep you for making me laugh out loud with this one.


p.s. It is possible to turn over a new leaf, Ladyrose. I'm pulling for you.


----------



## Jes

is there a rule against coming back with a new persona and not making it clear it's the same old same old?

probably not, right?


----------



## YoFlaco

*Perhaps Webmaster or one of the Mods(if they have the tools) could do an IP lookup just to rest all suspicions?*


----------



## Zandoz

Name: William, Bill, Willy, Zandoz, Zan, Zanny, Old man, Perv, Hey you, etc, etc, etc..............

Age: Old enough to know better, but too old to care...49 going on 147

Location: Northern Kentucky (I'd say Cincinnati, but doing so on this side of the river can result in attacks by angry mobs)

Profession: Unemployed eccentric

Music: The art of arranging sounds in time so as to produce a continuous, unified, and evocative composition, as through melody, harmony, rhythm, and timbre.

Likes: Something that is liked; a preference

Dislikes: After the last two, do I really need to?

About Me: An ole troll married to a lovely BBW named Pammie...Living proof that reality is stranger than any fiction.

The following is proof of the old adage "Be careful what you ask for...you may get it" 

View attachment Zan.jpg


----------



## Rainahblue

YoFlaco said:


> *Perhaps Webmaster or one of the Mods(if they have the tools) could do an IP lookup just to rest all suspicions?*



Yeah, I wondered about that myself...​


----------



## Boteroesque Babe

Jes said:


> is there a rule against coming back with a new persona and not making it clear it's the same old same old?
> 
> probably not, right?


As far as I know, it's not against the rules, and I usually say nothing when I see it. The only time I recall outing someone, there was some medium-intensity fraud involved, and much dispute over this person's identity.

I probably shouldn't have said anything this time, but when it follows such hateful "gay people are gross and so is Dimensions" posts by fewer than 24 hours, I just go all Billy Jack.



YoFlaco said:


> Perhaps Webmaster or one of the Mods(if they have the tools) could do an IP lookup just to rest all suspicions?


You're absolutely right to be concerned, YoFlaco. Rest assured, I would never have posted what I did without verifying it first.


----------



## lacree

*Name*: Agata
*Age*: 26 in dec
*Location*: Poland
*Profession*: teacher
*Music*: my ears accept most everything
*Likes*: cars (the bigger the better), photography, singing in the shower, eating out, dieting (sort of...), still water, perfumes
*Dislikes*: heats, vodka, christmas
*About me*: I want a baby before I'm 30  and yes, I am 6ft tall


----------



## mossystate

Sacre Bleu!!!!!!


----------



## Jes

how cute is lacree?!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe

Jes said:


> how cute is lacree?!


Quite cute. And wonderfully unfamiliar.

Welcome, Lacree!


----------



## GPL

Jes said:


> how cute is lacree?!



Lacree is VERY cute, Jes! As sweet and wonderful as her beauty... and I know, 'cause I chatted with her, hehe.

GPL.


----------



## snuggletiger

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Honestly now, Ladyrose. Is it really easier to change your identity, than to apologize for your gay-hate posts?



I thought she left and was going to be a lurker?


----------



## Blockierer

*Name:* Fred
*Age:* 51
*Location:* Germany, Nuremberg
*About me:* FA, in love with a SSBBW, like the FA/BBW-community


----------



## LJ Rock

*Name:* just call me LJ  
*
Age:* 30 plus 
*
Location:* right now I am in eastern Pennsylvania, but I grew up and lived most of my life in New England.

*Profession:* musician, composer, DJ, artist (pencil and acrylic mainly) and poet

*Music: *jazz, funk, soul, r&b, hip-hop, disco/house, (to a lesser extent) classic rock, salsa y merengue... anything with a groove to it.  

*Likes:* music, art, poetry and of course big beautiful women. 

*Dislikes:* stress, poverty, racism, war, disease... all the bad stuff! 
*
About me:* I am shy and quiet, and I think most people who meet me at first mistake that for rudeness or snobbery. But once you get to know me I am funny and love to laugh (and make others laugh... perferebly with me, but sometimes at me.  ) I am very passionate about people and things that mean the most to me, and I really only speak up when I have something to say (whch includes on-line posts.) All I really want in life is peace, love and music, and to spend as many happy moments with the people I love as possible. Oh yeah... and to record the next "Sgt. Pepper" album. LOL 

View attachment 275521494_m.jpg


----------



## activistfatgirl

LJ Rock said:


> *Name:* just call me LJ
> *
> Age:* 30 plus
> *
> Location:* right now I am in eastern Pennsylvania, but I grew up and lived most of my life in New England.
> 
> *Profession:* musician, composer, DJ, artist (pencil and acrylic mainly) and poet
> 
> *Music: *jazz, funk, soul, r&b, hip-hop, disco/house, (to a lesser extent) classic rock, salsa y merengue... anything with a groove to it.
> 
> *Likes:* music, art, poetry and of course big beautiful women.
> 
> *Dislikes:* stress, poverty, racism, war, disease... all the bad stuff!
> *
> About me:* I am shy and quiet, and I think most people who meet me at first mistake that for rudeness or snobbery. But once you get to know me I am funny and love to laugh (and make others laugh... perferebly with me, but sometimes at me.  ) I am very passionate about people and things that mean the most to me, and I really only speak up when I have something to say (whch includes on-line posts.) All I really want in life is peace, love and music, and to spend as many happy moments with the people I love as possible. Oh yeah... and to record the next "Sgt. Pepper" album. LOL




Oh...haaaaaay!


----------



## sirumberto

I'm not one to spread too much info around the internet, but here goes:

Location: Somewhere deep in the heart of Texas
Age: 22
Sex: Male

Happily Married for closing in on two years now.

I'd rather not post a picture right now, but I'm about 6'2" 200lbs. Have a bit of a nerdy look to me but I'm happy with it.

I've really been a fan of big girls for a long time really. So soft and huggable. I met the girl of my dreams a few years back and married her, and from what I've gathered from lurking is that around here she'd be considered average weight in Dimensions terms. I'm not a feeder, nor do I particularly want her to gain weight as I think she's beautiful just the way she is, but I don't hold it against people who want to do the whole weight gain thing. (And for the record, if she did gain weight, I'd still think she was beautiful and love every ounce.)

I guess the two main reasons I joined up are that I want to have some exposure to people who don't think fat is ugly, and to figure out how to get my wife to be more comfortable and happy with who she is.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## lacree

GPL said:


> Lacree is VERY cute, Jes! As sweet and wonderful as her beauty... and I know, 'cause I chatted with her, hehe.
> 
> GPL.



Thank you, Jeroen  You just made my blush again! :kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## butch

*Name*[/B] Butch

*Age* I never give away my age, but lets just say I was old enough to see the Smiths in concert during their final US tour

Location An undisclosed location near VP Cheney, and its undisclosed only because nobody ever asks where it is,  

*Profession* Student and Slacker, professional division

Music All of it, please, and right now. The last CD I bought (yes, I'm old fashioned) was the latest Dixie Chicks CD, and loved it. I think its their best ever. My first musical love was Burl Ives, and right now I worship the ground that Patty Griffin walks on. But my first concert was a KISS concert, so I'll always have room in my heart for a good rock song, and love most anything by AC/DC.

*Likes* Um, potatoes, dogs, good movies that make me cry,funny, smart, sensitive people who aren't afraid to be who they are, Angelina Jolie, Peter Sarsgaard, October, friendly debates, and you good people.

*Dislikes* Hmm, onions, hairy spiders, stupid movies with lots of exploding cars, mean-spirited self-absorbed people who only care about fitting in, Sarah Michelle Gellar, Kenny Chesney, August, political shout-fests, and fat haters.

*About me* Not much else to say. I'm not too bright when it comes to computers, I'm a contradiction and I too think that lacree is cute. i don't believe in photos (I like to think that I share the same opinion of those cultures which believe that each photo of an individual takes a little bit of that person's spiritual essence), but I wish I looked like this (only fat): 

View attachment bdc.jpg


----------



## activistfatgirl

You people without photos make me SO curious...


----------



## butch

You know, play hard to get?



Not that it works for me, mind you, but I still have hope.


----------



## sirumberto

I may post a pic soon, but I always worry that'll come back to haunt me later. I tend to be a very private person, but you all seem like a nice community, and I guess at some point, everyone needs to feel like they're not a complete weirdo and be around people who share some particular point of view.


----------



## Jes

should i be playing hard, or easy, to get? i can't make either work.


----------



## HugKiss

Name: Kathie :kiss2: 
Age: 47  
Location: North Eastern New Jersey  
Occupation: Horticultural Broker  
Music: Anything except rap. :shocked: 
Likes: Animals, nature, All kinds of sweets and HOT SEXY YOUNG MEN! :eat2: 

[image]http://f3.yahoofs.com/users/41dfd990z269fc62b/9fb3/__sr_/ac38re2.jpg?phQEl0EBi5cXAb2Y[/image]


----------



## moonvine

YoFlaco said:


> *Seeing as how this topic passed me and about another few thousand newbs by, I figured I'd bump up a bit of the past.
> 
> Name: Flaco
> Age: 26
> Location: Secret lair
> Profession: Gigolo
> Music: Indie, Synth, Rock, Classic Rock, and some Hip Hop
> Likes: South Park, Reality TV, Bars & Clubs, Seinfeld, Quadding, Elmore Leonard, BBWs, my iPod, and Mc Griddles.
> Dislikes: Seafood, Country Music, Nascar, Wrasslin, skinny women, and bad teeth.
> Piercings: I have 9
> Heroes: My parents and David Hasselhoff
> Tattoos: Just the one.
> About me: I'm a 26 yearold Latino from Cali. I am a college graduate who is hoping one day to become a Literary Arts teacher. I'm currently single and am in the process of moving the bachelor pad. I'm a natural born dog lover yet own a cat. Oh the irony.
> I need to get my ass to bed; so I am cutting it short here.
> Picture:
> Who am I? Click to find out.
> 
> Cheers!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oh.My.God.

You are like, so hot.

Have you thought of moving the bachelor pad to Texas? 

Did anyone call dibs on this one? If not, dibs


----------



## Boteroesque Babe

Jes said:


> should i be playing hard, or easy, to get?


Just play.


----------



## sirumberto

I'd say be attainable, but not too easy to get. Think like a cat. Once you catch their attention show them that they have your attention as well. Don't immediately go in for the kill, flirt and tease them for a while first. Just don't tease TOO much. That's just painful...  

This is one just guy's perspective from someone who's glad to not have to deal with dating though.


----------



## activistfatgirl

moonvine said:


> Oh.My.God.
> 
> 
> Did anyone call dibs on this one? If not, dibs



I think he's been dolled out into tiny portions to at least a dozen different gals!


----------



## activistfatgirl

butch said:


> You know, play hard to get?
> 
> 
> Not that it works for me, mind you, but I still have hope.



You're funny and completely anonymous. Don't make me stalk you. I'll do it, butchie.


----------



## sirumberto

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Just play.



Brevity is the sole of wit, and you just outwitted my response big time.

So yeah... what she said.


----------



## Rainahblue

sirumberto said:


> Brevity is the sole of wit, and you just outwitted my response big time.
> 
> So yeah... what she said.



Brevity... sole...

...kinda like flip-flops? ​


----------



## butch

AFG,

Yeah, I'm dreamier when I don't have to get all gussied up to impress you people. Think of me as an internet version of the imaginary SO. You know, the kind that came in so handy during high school? Mine was a muscle-bound auto mechanic with a temper. We had some poignant, first love-type moments, that mechanic and I, if only in my head.


----------



## sirumberto

Rainahblue said:


> Brevity... sole...
> 
> ...kinda like flip-flops? ​



>< That what I get for not proofreading. Thanks. :doh:


----------



## HugKiss

HugKiss said:


> Name: Kathie :kiss2:
> Age: 47
> Location: North Eastern New Jersey
> Occupation: Horticultural Broker
> Music: Anything except rap. :shocked:
> Likes: Animals, nature, All kinds of sweets and HOT SEXY YOUNG MEN! :eat2:
> 
> View attachment Black071704.jpg


----------



## Jes

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Just play.


i don't know what that means!!


----------



## Jes

activistfatgirl said:


> You're funny and completely anonymous. Don't make me stalk you. I'll do it, butchie.


you two might actually be something, together, now that i think about it.


----------



## sirumberto

Jes said:


> i don't know what that means!!



Well how about my version of it? Just avoid any other typos I threw in... ya know... to see who's paying attention...  

<whistles away>


----------



## activistfatgirl

butch said:


> AFG,
> 
> Yeah, I'm dreamier when I don't have to get all gussied up to impress you people. Think of me as an internet version of the imaginary SO. You know, the kind that came in so handy during high school? Mine was a muscle-bound auto mechanic with a temper. We had some poignant, first love-type moments, that mechanic and I, if only in my head.



Ah, I can see you clearly now.


----------



## butch

I'm crying Uncle! No mas! I'm out of things to say in this thread (and be quiet back there in the peanut gallery, we know you're happy about that). 

Enjoyed myself while it lasted, though :wubu: 

KIT


----------



## LJ Rock

activistfatgirl said:


> Oh...haaaaaay!



well hey there yourself!


----------



## Jes

sirumberto said:


> Well how about my version of it? Just avoid any other typos I threw in... ya know... to see who's paying attention...
> 
> <whistles away>


i don't think i do, no.


----------



## activistfatgirl

butch said:


> I'm crying Uncle! No mas! I'm out of things to say in this thread (and be quiet back there in the peanut gallery, we know you're happy about that).
> 
> Enjoyed myself while it lasted, though :wubu:
> 
> KIT



You're so cute when you get flustered.


----------



## sirumberto

Well, I suppose it all depends on what sort of attention you want, and from who.

By the way, I hope no one minds that I'm kinda jumping into these conversations as a new member. It just feels good to open up with open-minded people on these sorts of things.


----------



## activistfatgirl

sirumberto said:


> Well, I suppose it all depends on what sort of attention you want, and from who.
> 
> By the way, I hope no one minds that I'm kinda jumping into these conversations as a new member. It just feels good to open up with open-minded people on these sorts of things.



Jump in sirumberto! Best way to do it.

To everyone: I will not flirt with anyone else on the introduction thread. Let's make sure this is safe space for everyone. Besides, that's what PMs are for.


----------



## YoFlaco

sirumberto said:


> Well, I suppose it all depends on what sort of attention you want, and from who.
> 
> By the way, I hope no one minds that I'm kinda jumping into these conversations as a new member. It just feels good to open up with open-minded people on these sorts of things.



*Everyone new has to jump in somewhere. Welcome to the Dim boards!*


----------



## sirumberto

Thanks 

As for me trying to give some sort of relationship advice a few posts ago, that's really a bad habit of mine that I need to kick. I'm not qualified to give relationship advice. Love just sort of fell into my lap one day. (Not literally. At least not at first.  ) It was an internet relationship that was pretty much love at first byte.


----------



## Rainahblue

sirumberto said:


> >< That what I get for not proofreading. Thanks. :doh:



Yay! You have a sense of humor!
I think I like you. ​


----------



## sirumberto

Rainahblue said:


> Yay! You have a sense of humor!
> I think I like you. ​



Nice to meet you too.


----------



## Jes

sirumberto said:


> Well, I suppose it all depends on what sort of attention you want, and from who.
> 
> .


well, duh.


----------



## sirumberto

Jes said:


> well, duh.



Yeah, Jes, see above about me giving relationship advice of any sort.

I just guess I was saying that I tend to take a balanced approach to things. Have fun. Relax. Be yourself. Anyone else wanna pile on some cliche comments?  Ya know, advice that sounds good but isn't actually very helpful.

The moment I stopped worrying about finding some one was the moment I found someone.


----------



## Rainahblue

sirumberto said:


> Yeah, Jes, see above about me giving relationship advice of any sort.
> 
> I just guess I was saying that I tend to take a balanced approach to things. Have fun. Relax. Be yourself. Anyone else wanna pile on some cliche comments?  Ya know, advice that sounds good but isn't actually very helpful.
> 
> The moment I stopped worrying about finding some one was the moment I found someone.



Oh, good cliche. How 'bout:

"When it happens, you'll know."  ​


----------



## sirumberto

Rainahblue said:


> Oh, good cliche. How 'bout:
> 
> "When it happens, you'll know."  ​



Ooo, I always hated that one.

There's always the ever popular:

"You'll find the right person, just be patient."


----------



## lemmink

Name: Lemmink
Age: 25
Location: Ireland
Occupation: Publication Marketing, Writer, Reviewer
Music: Rap, Gothic/Industrial, 80s, 90s... 
Likes: Travelling, dancing, reading, pubs.
Dislikes: Creative block.
About me: I'm a neurotic vegan, deeply in love with my artist boyfriend, and completely terrible at knowing how to "break the ice" in new communities, especially those I've lurked on/around for years. So, hi! Eek!


----------



## Carrie

lemmink said:


> Name: Lemmink
> About me: I'm a neurotic vegan, deeply in love with my artist boyfriend, and completely terrible at knowing how to "break the ice" in new communities, especially those I've lurked on/around for years. So, hi! Eek!



Well, look - you did it, and the sky didn't fall! So yay, you! 

Maybe you'll join in more now?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Lemmink, you're gorgeous! Welcome!


----------



## MoonGoddess

_Welcome to all of the beautiful newcomers :kiss2: 

MoonGoddess_


----------



## Rainahblue

sirumberto said:


> Ooo, I always hated that one.
> 
> There's always the ever popular:
> 
> "You'll find the right person, just be patient."



Eww, I hate that one.

How 'bout:

If it's meant to be, it will happen.

God, they all mean the same thing... :doh: ​


----------



## sirumberto

Rainahblue said:


> Eww, I hate that one.
> 
> How 'bout:
> 
> If it's meant to be, it will happen.
> 
> God, they all mean the same thing... :doh: ​



Then they say something about there being that special someone. Toss in a soulmate or two, and something about more fish in the sea and you start to feel better for a few minutes and get hungry for fish sticks.

To be fair though, the bit about finding love when I stopped looking did actually happen to me. Who knew love was like a lost shirt?


----------



## MoonGoddess

Jack Skellington said:


> I hate having my picture taken and don't have many photos of myself. Here's a pic of me with my sister's dog. No, I don't have a mullet. My long hair is just tucked behind my ears in the photo.
> 
> Age 35
> Location: FL
> Profession: King of Halloween
> Music: Enya, Sarah Brightman, 80s metal, gothic Instrumentals
> Likes: Halloween, Universal Monsters, old Monster movies, supernatural stuff, tarot, Monster toys, video games and dogs (I love little poodles) and cats.
> Dislikes: Mean people, rude people, smug people.
> About me: Single Witch and Monster collector extraordinaire




_Said it before and I will say it again...you are a FINE looking man Jack :wubu: 
Have yet to see a bad picture of you!

Your Number 1 Witchy Fan...

MoonGoddess_


----------



## Jes

sirumberto said:


> The moment I stopped worrying about finding some one was the moment I found someone.


allright! i'll get right on not getting on anything.


----------



## comngetmeFA

Name: Lori

Age: 22

Profession: Fine Arts graduate, artist, some other stuff

Music: SO MANY!!! Esthero, IIO, Tricky, Massive Attack, Aaliyah, Govinda, Kaskade, Sting, Jem, Roisin Murphy, Natacha Atlas, Dancehall Reggae, etc, etc, etc

Likes: 
ART (Italian, Northern Renaissance, Egyptian Fayum portraits, Alphonse Mucha, Pop Art, Photorealism--Don Eddy, Richard Estes, Egon Schiele, Klimt, Lautrec, Degas, Rick Berry, Shunga and Ukiyo-E, other erotic art, etc. etc etc),

Breads n pastries (ENTENMANNS!!!)

guys with beautiful eyes and visible arm veins

BOOKS (Anne Rice, erotica, Jaid Black, Zadie Smith, Umberto Eco, etc etc etc)

Clint Eastwood, Louis C.K. and Karl Urban (avatar, baby):smitten:, certain balding men:smitten: 

the _Showgirls _movie -- i dont care how bad it is, I STILL LIKE IT!!

men with foreign accents or hearing the languages spoken in general (ENGLISH, yummy!, German, French, Italian, Russian, Japanese, Nigerian accents)

Dislikes: Full-time work-minus the money, callous people w/ chips on their shoulders, soggy bread, junk email....

About me: I'm.....

and my pic is in my user profile.


----------



## jenxcat

Hi everyone...I'm new to this thing and I have no idea what I'm doing. I thought I'd post a little something about myself though....here it goes...

Name: Jennifer * everyone calls me Jenn or Jen'Cat
Loc: Towson MD originally a Jersey Girl!
Age: 22 as of July 11
I can't think of anything to really say about myself...anything u wanna know just ask....

Heres a couple pictures of me....I'm thinking about maybe doing some plus size modeling but I have NO idea how to get started or if I'm even modeling material...lemme know k...and its cool to be brutally honest I can take it! I realize I'd probably need to take some solo full body shots but for now these will have to do.


----------



## sirumberto

Jes said:


> allright! i'll get right on not getting on anything.



Now you're getting it. Or not.. or.. bu... umm...

I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Jen's so cute, the matter around her disappears into a white blur!

Welcome!


----------



## YoFlaco

activistfatgirl said:


> Jen's so cute, the matter around her disappears into a white blur!
> 
> Welcome!



*Yet the hand remains. I agree AFG. She is cute. *


----------



## Checksum Panic

Well its fitting for my first post I guess

Name: Kevin
Age: 23
Location: Canada
Profession: Freelance Videogrpaher/Call Center jerk
Music: Indie, punk, roots, jazz, trip hop 
Likes: Music, Cameras, coffee, books,camping and seziure inducing cartoons/videogames 
Dislikes: General ignorance, raisins (HATE THEM!), sitting still for more than 10 minutes
About me: I'm 23, just de-lurking if you will. I'm a pretty easy going guy, I just like listening to music, going to shows and haning out with good friends and the occasional pint.

View attachment chill.jpg


----------



## Boteroesque Babe

Welcome to all the shiny, pretty newbies!


----------



## The Kid

I said a pic would come, so here it is! 






It's me, upstate, july 3rd of this year. 

I just quoted my info from before.



The Kid said:


> Name: John
> 
> Age: 17
> 
> Location: NY
> 
> Profession: The Custodial Arts
> 
> Music: Pretty much anything... except maybe rap... it's just not "me".
> 
> Likes: Making people laugh, fighting fires, kicking ass and chewin' bubble gum (and I'm all outta gum), sleeping, eating, awesome people, people with a sense of humor, witty people, and people who can understand sarcasm. (Sarcasm, it's what I do.)
> 
> Dislikes: stupid people, very smart people (because then I look bad), parents who let their kids climb all over everything in a restaurant, bad smells (like rotting garbage wrapped in an old gym sock, inside of a month old burrito, at the bottom of a jar of 6 year-old mayo BAD. Everyone has smelled THAT one at least once), and spiders.
> 
> About me: I'm 17, I'm a volunteer firefighter, a soon-to-be high school senior, a fat teenager (okay, not so rare nowadays), and an all around awesome person.
> 
> Thank you, thank you.
> 
> (PS, pics coming soon? perhaps? maybe? someday? )


----------



## jenxcat

activistfatgirl said:


> Jen's so cute, the matter around her disappears into a white blur!
> 
> Welcome!



thats so nice! thank you thank you!


----------



## SexxyBBW69

NAME: Dawn
LOCATION:Long Island, ny
PROFESSION:Graphic Artist...
MUSIC: Metal, hardcare, goth, industrial
LIKES: tattooes, piercings, gothic art, open minded people, sweets
DISLIKES: seafood, fakes, liars, drama queens.. and so on
ABOUT ME: 36 single, no kids, never married.. goofy, affectionate, strong willed, talks to much, pain in the ass, hard worker, agnostic, doesnt live to how society thinks I should.. FAT, BEAUTIFUL & loves to have belly rubbed :wubu: 

View attachment me 1.jpg


----------



## swordchick

Name: Lakesha
Age: 30
Location: Florida
Profession: student

Music: retro-progressive, disco, funk, R&B, Motown, hip-hop (especially Mos Def), drum & bass, techno, zydeco or anything else I can shake my booty to.

Likes: food, sleeping, travelling, hugs, being admired, french kisses, Boston Terriers, my parents, my siblings, children, male strippers, European men, nude beaches, NYC, the internet, cable television, smart sane people, spirituality, honesty, good sex with a orgasm for me, receiving head, Capt. Morgan's Parrot Bay Mango and Passion Fruit Rums, gay bars & clubs, Golden Chick sandwiches, water aerobics and my friends

Dislikes: racists, liars, anyone who hate fat people, pedophiles and bad sex

About me: I was born & raised in Florida. I was a cop's kid, but I didn't get in much trouble as a child. As an adult, I travelled and met a lot of people. I used to teach children. Now, I'm being taught again, in college & in life.


----------



## Ericthonius

Jes said:


> allright! i'll get right on not getting on anything.




And while you're at it empty out some of your PM's, too.

*I have an obscene phone call/ PM for you but you won't get it if I can't send it.*


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Renaissance Woman said:


> I have to do a bit of gushing about Les Toil. The Arteest himself, here! Wow! (And yes, I'm trying to suck up 'cause I want to be a Toil Girl. )



Hi back at ya, Barb... 

I could totally see you as a Toil Girl.. Les would capture that light in your eye and your pretty pin-up smile perfectly. Start saving up! I've been "saving" for years now, but life keeps getting in the way (bought a home, repairs on said home, debt thanks to repairs, now paying off debt..). I'll be 60 and Les's most wrinkled Toil Girl when I can finally afford to commission him. 

His work rocks though, so save and suck-up, do whatever you have to and welcome to Dimensions!


----------



## lemmink

Whee  What a warm welcome! Thanks - I'll definitely be posting here more often... although I'm not sure that's a good thing for you all.


----------



## GPL

jenxcat said:


> Heres a couple pictures of me....I'm thinking about maybe doing some plus size modeling but I have NO idea how to get started or if I'm even modeling material...lemme know k...and its cool to be brutally honest I can take it! I realize I'd probably need to take some solo full body shots but for now these will have to do.




Hi Jen!

Very welcome here, hope you enjoy!
You look very cute in your pictures, hun. The plussize modeling thing, will be great for you.
What I'm wondering is that white ghost next to you in the first pic  , lol.

Thank you, GPL.


----------



## -Michael-

Name: Michael
Age: 21
Location: St. Catharines, Ontario
Profession: government employee! Taking the city down from the inside.
Music Preferred: anything besides country, hip-hop, and _especially_ 'easy rock'
Interests, you say?: flying, photography, illustration and webcomics, nerdly stuff, adventures, hats
Picture: Link'd! (you've probably seen me not saying anything in chat)

I figured I'd crack and sign up on this forum. Hopefully there's some groovy people in my area that might even be worth meeting up with! Right?


----------



## GWARrior

I dont think Ive posted on this thread, even tho Ive been here for a while now. We all know how much I love talking about myself

NAME: Nita (yea, Im a girly)
LOCATION: western MA
PROFESSION:slacker
MUSIC: *GWAR* and anything else
LIKES: Candians, tattoos and black leather 
DISLIKES: veggies
ABOUT ME: Age 20, Irish hippie metalhead, with no direction in life... but at least I have a cute Canadian boyfriend! My main goal in life is to get it on with Dave Brockie (from GWAR). I plan on tattooing most of my body.


----------



## leighcy

I could have sworn I did this already. My memory must be going in my old age.  Anyway, have just gone through all 15 pages and everyone is LOVELY. Here's my little bit of info.

Name: Cyndi (or leighcy... I'll answer to either)

Age: 37 

Location: NC

Profession: Bank operations. Try not to get too excited, now.

Music: Indie, alternative in general, rock... pretty much anything except rap and country.

Likes: Sleeping, eating, TV, being a webmaster (although I'm too lazy lately to do that, so yeah), animals, video games, music, travel, movies, being near the ocean, and other stuff I won't mention.

Dislikes: Spiteful, hateful people. Liars. Obnoxious people. The heat. Daytime.

About me: I'm shy, which is why I rarely post here even though I've been signed up for a good while. I'd like to think I'm a nice person, and I'm very trustworthy. Erm. Hm. Don't like talking about myself much, so here goes the picture.


----------



## Rainahblue

leighcy said:


> I could have sworn I did this already. My memory must be going in my old age.  Anyway, have just gone through all 15 pages and everyone is LOVELY. Here's my little bit of info.
> 
> Name: Cyndi (or leighcy... I'll answer to either)
> 
> Age: 37
> 
> Location: NC
> 
> Profession: Bank operations. Try not to get too excited, now.
> 
> Music: Indie, alternative in general, rock... pretty much anything except rap and country.
> 
> Likes: Sleeping, eating, TV, being a webmaster (although I'm too lazy lately to do that, so yeah), animals, video games, music, travel, movies, being near the ocean, and other stuff I won't mention.
> 
> Dislikes: Spiteful, hateful people. Liars. Obnoxious people. The heat. Daytime.
> 
> About me: I'm shy, which is why I rarely post here even though I've been signed up for a good while. I'd like to think I'm a nice person, and I'm very trustworthy. Erm. Hm. Don't like talking about myself much, so here goes the picture.



You're _37_?
 Really?
REALLY?
... color me impressed.​


----------



## YoFlaco

Rainahblue said:


> You're _37_?
> Really?
> REALLY?
> ... color me impressed.​



*And she games too. A woman after my own heart.  *


----------



## Mini

Can't remember if I've posted in this thread yet. Meh, whatever, I like writing about me so I'll do it (again?) anyways.

Name: Michael

Age: 21

Location: St. Catharines, Ontario

Likes: Everything that doesn't suck.

Dislikes: Things that suck. Especially children.

About me: I'm shy and tall and weird and I mumble too much. Oh, and I'm a registered Mensa member. No shit.*

Here's what I will look like come the Rapture:





*Yeah, right.


----------



## leighcy

You are very handsome as always, Mini. 

Thank you to both YoFlaco (I've been gaming since childhood *g*) and Rainahblue (yes, I am! LOL And that picture was taken literally 3 or so days ago).


----------



## YoFlaco

leighcy said:


> You are very handsome as always, Mini.
> 
> Thank you to both YoFlaco (I've been gaming since childhood *g*) and Rainahblue (yes, I am! LOL And that picture was taken literally 3 or so days ago).



*So what exactly do you play?*


----------



## -Michael-

Mini said:


> Some stuff.



We'd better not have the same birthday as well.


----------



## leighcy

I love RPGs and FPS the most. Right now I'm playing Oblivion and Fable. I like just about any type of game though, except I'm not too into sports games.

What about you?


----------



## YoFlaco

leighcy said:


> I love RPGs and FPS the most. Right now I'm playing Oblivion and Fable. I like just about any type of game though, except I'm not too into sports games.
> 
> What about you?



*I have a love for all genres minus RTS and Mech type games. Never played Fable despite owning an Xbox and 360. Played the hell out of Oblivion though. Reminded me of my Everquest days minus the thousands of people playing with you. Great game!

I have quite a few favorite series. Metal Gear, Zelda, Castlevania, Final Fantasy, and Resident Evil to name a few.*


----------



## FatAndProud

(Final Fantasy flippin' rules. FTW!)


----------



## YoFlaco

*You know, I only ever finished Final Fantasy 6 and 10. I played a lot of 7 yet still never made it off the first disc.*


----------



## leighcy

YoFlaco said:


> *Zelda, Castlevania, Final Fantasy, and Resident Evil to name a few.*



I love ALL those. Resident Evil is my favorite series, with Zelda probably a close second. I can't wait to play the new Zelda!


----------



## YoFlaco

leighcy said:


> I love ALL those. Resident Evil is my favorite series, with Zelda probably a close second. I can't wait to play the new Zelda!



*I just don't feel the love for the 3-D Zeldas. Link to the Past however is one of my favorite games of all time.  

And I am calling it a night here. Going to go out and get liquored up. Hopefully I'll remember the way home.  

Have a great night leighcy and FaP!*


----------



## Jes

YoFlaco said:


> *I just don't feel the love for the 3-D Zeldas. Link to the Past however is one of my favorite games of all time.
> 
> And I am calling it a night here. Going to go out and get liquored up. Hopefully I'll remember the way home.
> 
> Have a great night leighcy and FaP!*



This just in: NERDLINGERS.


----------



## MetalheadMissy74

Name:Missy Aka Metal 
Age 31
Location -Valhalla the place where warriors slain in battle go. 
Music: Metal all major grindcore fan and black metal and death fan though. thrash, gore metal ,gore grind. power metal. doom metal, metal metal metal hehe iron maiden, exhumed, ghoul. emperor. Dark throne Regurgitate,Nilke Morbid Angel, Deicide. Acheron,My top fave though is king diamond/mercyful fate. and my fave vocalist ever is Ronnie James Dio *HORNS UP* he gave us that symbol hails. 
Likes:Snakes. Lizards, Discovery Channel's Dirty Jobs, Fake Human Skulls, Jolly Rogers, Gargoyles,Mjollnirs, Pentacles, Baphomets, Anton Lavey, Norse Mythology, Norway ,Norwegian men, Vikings, Viking Ships. Rats, Ferrets, Scorpions, Tarantulas, All animals ain't one i hate cause ain't one that hates me . unlike some people I can't say same thing for. foods I like. fish , shellfish, Wild Game ,duck chicken , asian , ribs, bbq. anything that can't crawl away fast enough from me hehe. I love cooking and appliances. can't have one without the other. I love horror movies. big Death video freak. anything on forensics on tv you will find me there and most discovery health stuff i can't help i i got a t hing for "gross" hehe. you'll find me spending most my time frequenting ogrish.com and rotten.com like it were sunday school. I also love goths. witches. vampires. satanists. metalheads, and rednecks. I love blue collar tv and larry the cable guy is my fave. 

Dislikes. narrowminded people who aren't open minded and understanding of people who are different then themselves I hate modern day witch hunters who look over my profile on yahoo and myspace and automatically assume I want god in my life. and think my problems are all as result of me being left hand pathed rather then right. i dont like peeps who hate me cause i am into metal call me a sick freak. and i don't like polenta  dont' know why maybe i cooked it wrong but for 4 dollars for a box of "fancy cornmeal it had of better of tasted at least a little bit like something hehe. *


about me. I am a bbw or ssbbw depends how you view 269 lbs . I am 5ft 1 half native american*blackfoot tribe* , half european mix. french, irish, german , norwegian, english etc. mixed breed puppy i am and just as cute. I have alotta pets 4 cats. 2 rats. 1 ferret 1 scorpion and a rosehair tarantula. I am more a animal person then a people person i am a tomboy not a girly girl. you;'ll find me hanging out with guys doing farts and making jokes bout them. i am just one the guys thanks to pcos hehe. But a cute tomboy. I wear heavy metal tshirts as you can see in my pic i got on my fave exhumed slaughtercult tshirt. hey matt harvey of the band said they liked me  i was definitly a honorary member of the cult years ago he let me join up my gore fascination got me in hehe. I lack squeamishness and wanna be a forensic entomologist someday the guys who pick maggots of dead bodies and tell how long the person has been dead by dating back the life cycles of the necrovores. i am a weirdo but cute one. bout all i gotta say bout myself 

View attachment BIGBEAUTY.jpg


----------



## Mini

-Michael- said:


> We'd better not have the same birthday as well.



Yeah, your post caught me off-guard, too. For a second I actually thought I had posted it and just not remembered. (It's been a long, tiring week.)

BTW, November 27th, 1984. You?


----------



## leighcy

LOL... Jes. I know *I* am.


----------



## love dubh

lemmink said:


> Name: Lemmink
> Age: 25
> Location: Ireland
> Occupation: Publication Marketing, Writer, Reviewer
> Music: Rap, Gothic/Industrial, 80s, 90s...
> Likes: Travelling, dancing, reading, pubs.
> Dislikes: Creative block.
> About me: I'm a neurotic vegan, deeply in love with my artist boyfriend, and completely terrible at knowing how to "break the ice" in new communities, especially those I've lurked on/around for years. So, hi! Eek!




You're IRISH?!

Where the HELL were you when *I* was in Ireland? I was just there two weeks ago. 

But I was stuck in bumfuck Fermanagh/Swanlinbar/Enniskillen area.

You're so cute *squee*


----------



## Butterbelly

Name: Rachel
Age: 27
Location: St. Louis MO
Profession: Medical Writer and Editor
Music: Jazz, Blues, Classical, Hip Hop, and even some Rap
Likes: Playing the piano and tenor saxophone. I love to travel and meet new people...oh and I love food :eat1: 

Dislikes: Dishonesty, people who constantly chatter, the smell of freshly mowed grass, ignorance, bad spellers, and squash.

About me: I would consider myself a luscious BBW (was that arrogant or what??)


----------



## Slouch

Hey, might as well give this a try! I *just* joined.

Name: Matt
Age: 20
Location: Michigan
Profession: None yet, but going to a degree in animation.
Music: Tally Hall, Beck, Daft Punk.. Too many to name here.
Likes: Good times.
Dislikes: Not good times.
About me: Possibly one of the *biggest geeks you will ever meet.*
Picture:


----------



## mrman1980uk

maire dubh said:


> ...*Dislikes:* lLOUD PEOPLE, arrogance, people who bump into you and then glare at you as if it was your fault...



Then you'd _love_ England; the people here apologise even when _you_ bump into _them_: see _"Watching the English"_ by Kate Fox.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Butterbelly said:


> Dislikes: Dishonesty, people who constantly chatter, the smell of freshly mowed grass, ignorance, bad spellers, and squash.



Hello there Butterbelly!

I've a question: how can you not like the smell of cut grass? It's so heavenly!
Welcome.


----------



## YoFlaco

activistfatgirl said:


> Hello there Butterbelly!
> 
> I've a question: how can you not like the smell of cut grass? It's so heavenly!
> Welcome.



*I'm actually wondering that myself. Cut grass is right up there with rain, freshly cut wood, and coffee.*


----------



## sirumberto

activistfatgirl said:


> Hello there Butterbelly!
> 
> I've a question: how can you not like the smell of cut grass? It's so heavenly!
> Welcome.



Yeah, but she doesn't like squash, so it's all good.

Now wood smoke, there's a good smell. Nothing like a good campfire.


----------



## leighcy

Welcome, Slouch! 

Really nice photo. I'm a geek, too.  

Hi Butterbelly. You are adorable!


----------



## Mia Davina

eightyseven said:


> Name: Ben
> Age: 18
> Location: Michigan
> Profession: Full-time College Student, Part-time *insert paying job here*
> Likes: Sociology, Poetry, Music, Sports, People-watching
> Dislikes: Horses, Prejudice, Being broke, Hot weather
> About me: Anyone has a more than open invitation to ask if they'd like...




*snicker* God you're so cute! I wanna pinch your little cheeks!!

-Mia


----------



## Butterbelly

activistfatgirl said:


> Hello there Butterbelly!
> 
> I've a question: how can you not like the smell of cut grass? It's so heavenly!
> Welcome.



Good question...never really liked it. But I love the smell of gasoline :doh:


----------



## Butterbelly

leighcy said:


> Welcome, Slouch!
> 
> Really nice photo. I'm a geek, too.
> 
> Hi Butterbelly. You are adorable!




Aww, thanks Leighcy


----------



## elle camino

oh hell why not. i'm bored. 

Name: Abby
Age: 25
Location: Seattle
Profession: Student
Music: Oh god where to start. Indie hiphop, most cheesy southern bounce-type hiphop, indie, dancepunk, adventure metal, dorky pop, anything that's catchy and makes me smile.
Likes: Baking, clothes, drinks with my girls, reading, painting, blahblahzzzzz.
Dislikes: Shitty grammar, wanton ignorance, bad fashion, internet surveys. 

New (as of about 5 minutes ago) picture on my profile, seems kind of redundant to post it here as well. go look, silly!


----------



## DebbieBBW

I'm brand new here but I thought I would share a few face shots with you guys!


about me:

Name: Debbie
Age: 34
Location: Dallas
Profession: many
Hobbies: Photograhy, swimming, reading, making jewelry, learning to sew.
Music: a bit of it all, although not too hip on much country
Likes: Easy going people, kids, funny people, sexy men with dark hair and eyes, learning new things..






View attachment P1010228.jpg


View attachment newFFav.jpg


View attachment newavatar.jpg


----------



## tellmekudos

Might as well introduce myself xD

Name: Kudos
Age: 18
Location: England.
Job: Educational Layabout (animal management student)
Music: Being perfectly honest I listen to absoloutely anything that catches my ear. If it has a tune and fairly strong vocals i'm in love. Presently Tim Curry and Voltaire tickle my fancy dreadfully.
Likes: Mostly animal related activities. Cappuccino. Horse riding. Tattoos & piercings on other people. Herps. Sea Turtles. Rats. Exotic mammals. Domestic skunks <3 Side-saddle. Sleep xD
Dislikes: erm ... that's a difficult thing, there's not a lot I dislike. Except disturbed sleep. And maggots.
About me: No idea what to put, so shall keep stum until later.





And a lovely group picture.. The one between the great bosomed friends would be my sunburnt, scruffy self xD


----------



## DebbieBBW

Sorry for the pic links but I cant for the life of me figure out how to just ad a pic to my post...lol...can anyone help me?


----------



## lemmink

maire dubh said:


> You're IRISH?!
> 
> Where the HELL were you when *I* was in Ireland? I was just there two weeks ago.
> 
> But I was stuck in bumfuck Fermanagh/Swanlinbar/Enniskillen area.
> 
> You're so cute *squee*



Well, 5/8ths Irish... but I got an Irish passport!

I'm in the centre of Dublin... although I just got back from the Sproai festival in Waterford 'round one hour ago. (And jumped onto the Dimension forums first thing I got back, hehe.) I've always been told by people that the little towns in Co. Bumfuck-anywhere are the most enjoyable to stay at... because there, people make their own darn fun.


----------



## CuddlyMe

NAME: Nicky
LOCATION: Manitoba, Canada
PROFESSION: customer service representative
MUSIC: almost anything
LIKES: sleep, friends and family, quiet time, music, driving, good people, the Vegas bash!!
DISLIKES: paying bills (love makin em though!), humidity, mean people
ABOUT ME: I am shy and quiet but friendly and loves to talk to new people


----------



## Jay West Coast

Name: Jay 
Location: Oregon, USA 
Profession: Architect 
Music: Most any noise. But there is a special place in my heart for northwest rock, (read: Dave Grohl, Pedro, Dandy Warhols, Elliot Smith, Eddie Vedder, et. al.). 
Likes: Fresh warm biscuits with loads of real butter on them, cooking said biscuits, regional planning, cups of coffee (plural), early modernist architecture, writing music, socks straight out of the dryer in wintertime, walking through sprinklers in the summertime, grass, hard work, and large women. 
Dislikes: Genocide, prickly dandelions, breaking my mechanical pencil, domestic violence. 
About me: I'm outgoing, and talk way too much, dream too much, work too much, play too much, eat too much, and don't pray nearly enough. I've been around Dimensions for way too long, but I love it. 

And, the proverbial awkwardly-cropped headshot: 

View attachment proverbialawkwardheadshot.jpg


----------



## Renaissance Woman

Jay, remember, sunscreen is your friend. Even on your nose. But you're cute, so we'll let it go this time. 



Jay West Coast said:


> Name: Jay
> Location: Oregon, USA
> Profession: Architect
> Music: Most any noise. But there is a special place in my heart for northwest rock, (read: Dave Grohl, Pedro, Dandy Warhols, Elliot Smith, Eddie Vedder, et. al.).
> Likes: Fresh warm biscuits with loads of real butter on them, cooking said biscuits, regional planning, cups of coffee (plural), early modernist architecture, writing music, socks straight out of the dryer in wintertime, walking through sprinklers in the summertime, grass, hard work, and large women.
> Dislikes: Genocide, prickly dandelions, breaking my mechanical pencil, domestic violence.
> About me: I'm outgoing, and talk way too much, dream too much, work too much, play too much, eat too much, and don't pray nearly enough. I've been around Dimensions for way too long, but I love it.
> 
> And, the proverbial awkwardly-cropped headshot:


----------



## Mercedes

I can't believe it I've been here almost a year and never noticed this thread! :doh: 

Name: Not Mercedes...  
Location: Europe, middle of Med Sea...
Profession: Company Director, Law Graduate.
Music: Everything except jazz. Love strong bass (not fish) beats.
Likes: computers, games, movies, the sea, reading, socialising, BHM's...  
Dislikes: cruel people, jealousy, intolerance.
About me: I don't think I know myself well enough to describe me. And what I hear from others is conflicting!  

And here's the photo... 

View attachment me2.JPG


----------



## Fatasy2006

Believe me, I'm not a timid sort of fellow. However, I'm a little nervous about introducing myself here. I don't really need to explain that, do I? We all have people in our "real lives" who wouldn't understand what on earth we're doing here. Anyway, I've been reading these forums every day for years, but I now feel I need to try to connect with others who are wired the same way I am. Since this thread seems to be the place to start, here we go. . . 

I am a 56 yr old male. About 410 lbs at 5'10" and not a gainier purposely, but I just can't seem to turn down a good banana split! (Can I get an "Amen"???) 

Married for over 35 yrs -- I'm definitely one of those "till death do us part" guys. Hard working in fields generally considered to be creative. Have a good sense of humor, can be goofy, but also thoughtful. 

I'm eager for conversation so look me up on AIM or in Dim Chat. 

I didn't put a pic up here, but I have one on my profile if you're interested.


----------



## Jes

Jay West Coast said:


> Name: Jay
> Location: Oregon, USA
> Profession: Architect
> Music: Most any noise. But there is a special place in my heart for northwest rock, (read: Dave Grohl, Pedro, Dandy Warhols, Elliot Smith, Eddie Vedder, et. al.).
> Likes: Fresh warm biscuits with loads of real butter on them, cooking said biscuits, regional planning, cups of coffee (plural), early modernist architecture, writing music, socks straight out of the dryer in wintertime, walking through sprinklers in the summertime, grass, hard work, and large women.
> Dislikes: Genocide, prickly dandelions, breaking my mechanical pencil, domestic violence.
> About me: I'm outgoing, and talk way too much, dream too much, work too much, play too much, eat too much, and don't pray nearly enough. I've been around Dimensions for way too long, but I love it.
> 
> And, the proverbial awkwardly-cropped headshot:


you look incredibly dutch in this photo, i think. no, i know.


----------



## Jay West Coast

Jes said:


> you look incredibly dutch in this photo, i think. no, i know.




Actually, funny you should say that. I actually AM really Dutch in that photo!


----------



## Jes

Jay West Coast said:


> Actually, funny you should say that. I actually AM really Dutch in that photo!


you are being incredibly cheeky tonight, and i don't know that I care for it!


----------



## Angel

cheeky? ? ?

 


Thoughts of stealing a green towel...

and trading my white towel for his red towel... 


 


I wonder... 



would there possibly be a glimpse of a cheeky? :smitten: 



 


OK, I'll go stand in a corner now.


----------



## Angel

Jay,

You know, without even trying you can make a much older woman blush multiple shades of pink and red. 


My face feels warm. :wubu: 


I think I just embarrassed myself.


It's all your fault.  


Seriously, nice photo and a bio to be proud of.


----------



## Jay West Coast

Thanks, guys! :wubu:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Jesus Christ, Jay and Jes. Just fuck each other so the rest of us can get back to OUR LIVES!


----------



## FreonTrip

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Jesus Christ, Jay and Jes. Just fuck each other so the rest of us can get back to OUR LIVES!



Word. I want pictures, too, and they'd *BETTER* be blackmail-worthy.


----------



## MoonGoddess

sirumberto said:


> Yeah, but she doesn't like squash, so it's all good.
> 
> Now wood smoke, there's a good smell. Nothing like a good campfire.


_
Ahh....a man after my own heart. I ADORE the smell of wood smoke. So much so that I have a fragrance by Demeter called Fireplace (yes, it smells like woodsmoke). And my favorite Yankee Candle is Fireside.

I do, however, love squash. Butternut that is baked with butter, maple syrup, brown sugar and cinnamon...yum! The smell of that in the kitchen on a cool autumn afternoon...what more can I say?_


----------



## MoonGoddess

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Jesus Christ, Jay and Jes. Just fuck each other so the rest of us can get back to OUR LIVES!



_Mmmm....kinky._


----------



## sirumberto

MoonGoddess said:


> _
> Ahh....a man after my own heart. I ADORE the smell of wood smoke. So much so that I have a fragrance by Demeter called Fireplace (yes, it smells like woodsmoke). And my favorite Yankee Candle is Fireside.
> 
> I do, however, love squash. Butternut that is baked with butter, maple syrup, brown sugar and cinnamon...yum! The smell of that in the kitchen on a cool autumn afternoon...what more can I say?_



Yankee makes a wood smoke scented candle? How did I miss this? Oh I hope they'll have it for sale this winter.

Yes, I like candles. Specifically Yankee candles. Yes, I'm comfortable enough with myself to admit it.  

Edit: And I've never had butternut squash. If they're anything like the little yellow ones we have down here, I probably won't like it much, but I'll try anything once.


----------



## MoonGoddess

sirumberto said:


> Yankee makes a wood smoke scented candle? How did I miss this? Oh I hope they'll have it for sale this winter.
> 
> Yes, I like candles. Specifically Yankee candles. Yes, I'm comfortable enough with myself to admit it.
> 
> Edit: And I've never had butternut squash. If they're anything like the little yellow ones we have down here, I probably won't like it much, but I'll try anything once.




_I am not sure if Fireside is still in production at Yankee Candle, but I know they can be bought on Ebay. Another one that has a slightly sweet, smoky smell is their Autumn Fields scent. I think that one may be discontinued though.

Butternut squash is a fairly good sized, tan colored squash. It smells and tastes like pumpkin pie when I prepare it the way I described. Acorn squash cooks up the same way, but is a little blander tasting than butternut. At least in my book._


----------



## sirumberto

MoonGoddess said:


> _I am not sure if Fireside is still in production at Yankee Candle, but I know they can be bought on Ebay. Another one that has a slightly sweet, smoky smell is their Autumn Fields scent. I think that one may be discontinued though.
> 
> Butternut squash is a fairly good sized, tan colored squash. It smells and tastes like pumpkin pie when I prepare it the way I described. Acorn squash cooks up the same way, but is a little blander tasting than butternut. At least in my book._



Well, I'm a sucker for pumpkin pie, so I'm sure I'd like it.

Yeah, those are discontinued, though they occasionally like to bring back old scents for a short while. Either way, it'll be time to go shopping for fall and winter candles soon, so I'll just go to the store and see (smell) what they have.


----------



## MoonGoddess

_I can hardly wait! There is a Yankee Candle outlet store south of me in Kittery, Maine. And another one in Freeport. I go there when I visit LL Bean...like a moth drawn to a flame! Candle flame that is...

Can you tell I am an autumn/winter person? _


----------



## Jes

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Jesus Christ, Jay and Jes. Just fuck each other so the rest of us can get back to OUR LIVES!


Jay knows why this can never happen.

And I have a sense that the poster who wants pix of the 'union' only wants Jay in the frame. hahaha. Totally understandable.


----------



## FreonTrip

Jes said:


> Jay knows why this can never happen.
> 
> And I have a sense that the poster who wants pix of the 'union' only wants Jay in the frame. hahaha. Totally understandable.



Or it could, you know, have been a, um, joke. You know those things.


----------



## Jes

FreonTrip said:


> Or it could, you know, have been a, um, joke. You know those things.


No, i've never heard of one of those. Please--I'm the funniest person here!


----------



## sirumberto

MoonGoddess said:


> _I can hardly wait! There is a Yankee Candle outlet store south of me in Kittery, Maine. And another one in Freeport. I go there when I visit LL Bean...like a moth drawn to a flame! Candle flame that is...
> 
> Can you tell I am an autumn/winter person? _



Same. It's the only time of year when I actually like Texas weather. Well, except for that whole no snow thing.


----------



## MoonGoddess

sirumberto said:


> Same. It's the only time of year when I actually like Texas weather. Well, except for that whole no snow thing.



_You've gotta have snow..._


----------



## FreonTrip

Jes said:


> No, i've never heard of one of those. Please--I'm the funniest person here!



I know.  It was meant to sound playful, but the power of text alone sometimes fails to relay a message accurately. Wootage.


----------



## Angel

FreonTrip said:


> Word. I want pictures, too, and they'd *BETTER* be blackmail-worthy.



Gotta say, your post made me laugh. 

Lemme explain. When reading a thread, while scrolling down through the thread, I quickly glance to the upper left to see whose post I am about to read. Then I read the post. My brain has become accustomed to expecting certain types of responses by certain posters. Every once in a while, a post sort of throws my brain's expectancy rationality for a loop. I'll be reading a post and my brain will be like "What?" I find myself quickly looking back to the upper left to see if indeed that person wrote what I was reading! My sense of sight must immediately reassure my brain's questioning.

I guess in my brain, "I want pictures, too" does not compute or correspond with FreonTrip.  In other words, my brain wasn't expecting "I want pictures, too" to be posted by you. 

Yeah, that's a good thing. 


PS: Hope life has been treating you good.


----------



## Les Toil

The Les Man in his breakfast nook.


----------



## Jay West Coast

Les Toil said:


> The Les Man in his breakfast nook.


 
I always liked that breakfast nook, Les. It's so much more spacious than your old one. 

By the way, I appreciate your stylistic taste with that nook. Restrained, not too gaudy.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Les Toil said:


> The Les Man in his breakfast nook.



Good god, a handsome man in a pink shirt in fabulous surroundings? I think my heart just stopped. No really, I had to pound on my chest some.


----------



## Jes

Jay West Coast said:


> I always liked that breakfast nook, Les. It's so much more spacious than your old one.
> 
> By the way, I appreciate your stylistic taste with that nook. Restrained, not too gaudy.


You sleep over at Les' often, Jay? And have breakfast? In the nook? *giggle*

And fatgirl, I bet Liberace just made you lose.your.shit, didn't he?


----------



## Renaissance Woman

Les Toil said:


> The Les Man in his breakfast nook.


So what's the formal dining room look like?


----------



## love dubh

lemmink said:


> Well, 5/8ths Irish... but I got an Irish passport!
> 
> I'm in the centre of Dublin... although I just got back from the Sproai festival in Waterford 'round one hour ago. (And jumped onto the Dimension forums first thing I got back, hehe.) I've always been told by people that the little towns in Co. Bumfuck-anywhere are the most enjoyable to stay at... because there, people make their own darn fun.




I'm applying for an Irish passport. 'Tis a bitch to do.

Yes, Co. Bumfuck is pretty fun. But I love cities.


----------



## love dubh

Slouch said:


> Hey, might as well give this a try! I *just* joined.
> 
> Name: Matt
> Age: 20
> Location: Michigan
> Profession: None yet, but going to a degree in animation.
> Music: Tally Hall, Beck, Daft Punk.. Too many to name here.
> Likes: Good times.
> Dislikes: Not good times.
> About me: Possibly one of the *biggest geeks you will ever meet.*
> Picture:



Is this kid HAWT or what?!

Edit: Do you like LCD Soundsystem? They have a song about Daft Punk. ^_^


----------



## Jay West Coast

Jes said:


> You sleep over at Les' often, Jay? And have breakfast? In the nook? *giggle*


 
Um, yeah, you've never been over to Les' place for one of his huge BBW-FA parties?! Hah! Let's just say the party goes so late, that it's a good thing he's got a breakfast nook that size! 

Why is Ludacris' "Welcome to Atlanta" playing in the background?...


----------



## Les Toil

Jay West Coast said:


> I always liked that breakfast nook, Les. It's so much more spacious than your old one.
> 
> By the way, I appreciate your stylistic taste with that nook. Restrained, not too gaudy.



That birthday subscription of _House and Garden_ I got you is paying off I see, Jay. You're gonna die for the massive velvet painting of Tony Montana I'm gonna put over the fire place. Absolutely sweeet I tell ya.


----------



## Les Toil

activistfatgirl said:


> Good god, a handsome man in a pink shirt in fabulous surroundings? I think my heart just stopped. No really, I had to pound on my chest some.



Ahhh spank you for the compliments, AFG. Appreciated. I have to admit the pink shirt took a little teeny bit of self coaxing to purchase. I wore it on a pleasure cruise to Mexico (hence the Michael Jackson-esque decor of that photo) and I think it rocks.


----------



## Les Toil

Renaissance Woman said:


> So what's the formal dining room look like?


----------



## Tina

Okay, that one got a laugh out of me, Lester! :kiss2:


----------



## Still a Skye fan

I'm not sure if I've posted here or not yet, so, my apologies for any duplications:

Here's a pic of me enjoying a moment of utter geekiness...








Name: Dennis

Age: 40...I was born on the day the Batman TV began.

Location: Beautiful Central New York State

Profession: Reference Librarian

Music: I can tolerate Country in limited doses, otherwise, I like classic rock, jazz, R&B, stuff like that.

Likes: Admiring BBWs, hugs, drawing, reading, writing, cooking, walking, running, bike riding, cuddling, old movies, old TV shows, cartoons, comics, manga, anime...I have many interests.

Dislikes: Not being able to admire BBWs or do the things I like...oh, and ignorance. It's one of the reasons I became a librarian.

About me: Gosh! I'm not sure what to say. I'm a sane, straight, "normal" guy with a job I'm pretty good at and like enough to stay in for the time being. I own my own house and like being responsible.


Guess that's it...I'm digging this long, groovy thread though.


Dennis


----------



## Jay West Coast

Les Toil said:


> That birthday subscription of _House and Garden_ I got you is paying off I see, Jay. You're gonna die for the massive velvet painting of Tony Montana I'm gonna put over the fire place. Absolutely sweeet I tell ya.


 

Oh, crap. I guess I'll have to take _my_ giant velvet painting of Tony Montana over the fireplace down; we can't _both_ copy the cover of the August 1986 H&G issue. It's ok, I've got space for it next to my John Gotti portrait above the giant cubic zirconia. 

But seriously, that subscription is great; it's changed my life. Well, at least the hall bath.


----------



## Rosi

It's actually a great show, full of talented people. I love it and find it very inspiring to watch. I'm not an Idol fan, but enjoy Rock Star very much.  



CurvyEm said:


> aww ta
> 
> I think I've heard of that, is it like pop idol but for "rock stars"? Coz I can't imagine any respectable singers going on that hehe, well rock singers anyway!


----------



## Les Toil

Still a Skye fan said:


> I'm a sane, straight, "normal" guy



Dennis, I'm always leery of the sanity of people that self-proclaim their sanity and normality, but when it's coming from a man posing in the Batmobile who adores BBWs and comics....well...you're not only sane but you're swell. 

But normal? Who wants to be _that??_


----------



## shygal

*name* - michele

*age *- 27

*location* - glasgow, scotland

*music *- id listen to any thing just as long as it sounds good

*likes* - reading, singing in the car(that way no one can hear how bad i am) food, going to the cinema, horror film.

*dislikes* - arrogant people, the snow, cats.

*about me* - im married with 3 wee boys, im rather shy happy go lucky gal
View attachment Picture 3.jpg


----------



## KingGhidorah

Les Toil said:


> The Les Man in his breakfast nook.



Dang, dude, that's a sweet crib you got there.


----------



## sirumberto

shygal said:


> *name* - michele
> 
> *age *- 27
> 
> *location* - glasgow, scotland
> 
> *music *- id listen to any thing just as long as it sounds good
> 
> *likes* - reading, singing in the car(that way no one can hear how bad i am) food, going to the cinema, horror film.
> 
> *dislikes* - arrogant people, the snow, cats.
> 
> *about me* - im married with 3 wee boys, im rather shy happy go lucky gal



Any relationship to Shy Guy?


----------



## KingGhidorah

OK, let me give this a try.

Age: 26

Location: WV, eastern panhandle (originally from Northern VA)

Music: Metal  Fear Factory, Machine Head, Type O Negative, Rammstein, Brujeria, Celldweller, Pantera, In Flames, all that good stuff. Rap - I dont speak very good French, mais jaime beaucoup MC Solaar et Loco Locass (hip-hop de Quebec: tabarnak!). And, idiosyncratically enough, the David Crowder Band.

Likes  The fact that life can be so beautiful; coffee, beer and wine; the Simpsons (which I was raised on); Southpark (when it is intelligent social satire and not just over-the-top nastiness); all those corny old Japanese monster movies (hence the name); certain comic books (working my way through all 300 issues of Cerebus right now; Dave Sim is a freakin creative genius); off-the-wall humor of all kinds (the H star R, Monty Python, etc) because it makes life a little easier to swallow; studying just about any area of human thought and inquiry (when I have time for reading and study, anyway): philosophy, psychology, mathematics, literature, automotive maintenance, and so on. Right now I am particularly interested in language and linguistics, which I plan to do my graduate studies in.

Dislikes  the fact that life can be so fucking tragic; myself about 25% of the time (no, I dont make many friends with that kind of attitude. All I can say is that Im doing the best I can with what Ive got).

About my dumb ass: I am about to start the last semester of my college career, with a BA in English Lit. and a minor in art. In order to pay the bills I deliver pizza. Ive been compared to Mitch Hedburg (RIP) on a number of occasions. I just finished downing a six-pack of Red Stripe. I think that BBWs are very attractive. If I ever got a facial piercing, I would have my labret pierced, but that is probably never going to happen.

So there it is....and here I am: 

View attachment 1 (3).jpg


----------



## Falling Boy

shygal said:


> *name* - michele
> 
> *age *- 27
> 
> *location* - glasgow, scotland
> 
> *music *- id listen to any thing just as long as it sounds good
> 
> *likes* - reading, singing in the car(that way no one can hear how bad i am) food, going to the cinema, horror film.
> 
> *dislikes* - arrogant people, the snow, cats.
> 
> *about me* - im married with 3 wee boys, im rather shy happy go lucky gal
> View attachment 8354




Okay Shy Gal posted a pic now its your turn Shy Guy. Dude I gotta know what you look like. .....Later


----------



## GPL

Mercedes said:


> I can't believe it I've been here almost a year and never noticed this thread! :doh:
> 
> Name: Not Mercedes...
> Location: Europe, middle of Med Sea...
> Profession: Company Director, Law Graduate.
> Music: Everything except jazz. Love strong bass (not fish) beats.
> Likes: computers, games, movies, the sea, reading, socialising, BHM's...
> Dislikes: cruel people, jealousy, intolerance.
> About me: I don't think I know myself well enough to describe me. And what I hear from others is conflicting!
> 
> And here's the photo...




You are a pretty girl, Mercedes!
Any BHM would be happy with a girl like you around.

GPL.


----------



## Ample Pie

I figure, if I'm going to read, or post, or lurk, or whatever, I should probably introduce myself. I'd have done it before I posted but there is just SOOO much on this board that I didn't see this thread.

Name: Rebecca 
Age: 30
Location: Greater Cincinnati/Northern Kentucky
Profession: stay at home daughter
Music: rock, folk, americana, country-punk fusion, 
Likes: reading : mysteries, classics, non-fiction; writing : inanity, essays, commentary, poetry, other weirdness; music : see above; films : horror, comedy, drama; rivers; water; irreverence; honesty; bravery; beauty.
Dislikes: olives, liars, circles in a pattern, nougat
about me: I stay at home and help take care of my mother, who is disabled, and my nephews while my sister in law is working her way through the police academy. I went to college to become a high school English teacher, but I left college 13 credit hours shy of that degree.


----------



## Zandoz

Rebecca said:


> Location: Greater Cincinnati/Northern Kentucky



Hello neighbor....Newport here.


----------



## Ample Pie

Zandoz said:


> Hello neighbor....Newport here.


Howdy from Erlanger. I used to work in Newport...well, right on the border with Southgate


----------



## Chase

I suppose this is an appropriate place to make my first post. 

My name is Chase. I'm 29, divorced, single mom to three, and I live in central Florida. I'm a webgirl, and I also work other net marketing angles. I love scary movies, true crime shows, any kind of music that makes me want to move (mostly rock and hip/hop), being spoiled, and spending time with family/friends. I am extremely tolerant of most everything except intolerance. *grin* I have kind of pagan religious leanings, but I do respect more conventional religions.

Hope to get to know you all better; this thread was a great place to start!


----------



## sirumberto

Chase said:


> I suppose this is an appropriate place to make my first post.
> 
> My name is Chase. I'm 29, divorced, single mom to three, and I live in central Florida. I'm a webgirl, and I also work other net marketing angles. I love scary movies, true crime shows, any kind of music that makes me want to move (mostly rock and hip/hop), being spoiled, and spending time with family/friends. I am extremely tolerant of most everything except intolerance. *grin* I have kind of pagan religious leanings, but I do respect more conventional religions.
> 
> Hope to get to know you all better; this thread was a great place to start!



Welcome.

I'll be soaking in ice water if anyone needs me. :doh:


----------



## activistfatgirl

sirumberto said:


> Welcome.
> 
> I'll be soaking in ice water if anyone needs me. :doh:



Sir, you're almost there. Just keep your eyes on the prize. I mean the cold water, keep your eyes on the cold water!


----------



## sirumberto

activistfatgirl said:


> Sir, you're almost there. Just keep your eyes on the prize. I mean the cold water, keep your eyes on the cold water!



Thanks, you're being a great one woman support group. Just a little over a week left, and I'll be working most of those days (I hope) so I'll have something to keep me busy.


----------



## elle camino

umberto, you are officially not allowed to post in this thread until you're ready to provide us with a proper introduction. THIS INCLUDES A PICTURE. mkay? mkay.


----------



## activistfatgirl

elle camino said:


> umberto, you are officially not allowed to post in this thread until you're ready to provide us with a proper introduction. THIS INCLUDES A PICTURE. mkay? mkay.




OH SNAP! What she said. And what Elle Camino and I say goes. We're smart, and we've got perfect jugs to boot.


----------



## Mia Davina

oh sure... I'll jump in too... been trying to resist... BUT I CAN'T!! THE FORCE IS TOO STRONG!! I AM WEAK!!!

ok... now to the actually response:

Name: Mia
Age: 19
Location: New York
Profession: student, model, babysitter
Music: everything but country.... 
Likes: fetishwear, body mods (tattoos, scarring, piercings.. not things like plastic surgery), cooking, singing, DDR, animals, gaming, competitions.
Dislikes: "haters", general ignorance, netspeak, bad grammar, flaming, trolling.
About me: Started modeling back in January a the suggestion of my good friend, Jon Blaze. I'm taking a medical leave of absence right now to get well and hope to be back and blazing with new sets soon! I spend most of my days watching after my kids (the kids I babysit... not actually mine) and doing homework.
picture:




woops!



sorry... forgot I'm supposed to be "glamorous" *snicker*


----------



## Andeeez

Name: Andy
Age: 29
Location: NC for right now
Profession: tech support
Music: hardcore, metal, emo, post emo, post hardcore, metal, grind, death metal
Likes: music, movies, reading
Dislikes: people that think they know what they are talking about. And stuff that isn't funny
About me: I'm a 29 year old dude... just hanging out
picture:


----------



## Andeeez

Andeeez said:


> Name: Andy
> Age: 29
> Location: NC for right now
> Profession: tech support
> Music: hardcore, metal, emo, post emo, post hardcore, metal, grind, death metal
> Likes: music, movies, reading
> Dislikes: people that think they know what they are talking about. And stuff that isn't funny
> About me: I'm a 29 year old dude... just hanging out
> picture:


I almost added another more "racy" pic... But I wasn't sure if it was ok...


----------



## sirumberto

elle camino said:


> umberto, you are officially not allowed to post in this thread until you're ready to provide us with a proper introduction. THIS INCLUDES A PICTURE. mkay? mkay.



Ok, ok, ok... there's a (bad) picture in my profile. Just be nice... I know I don't have the genes for facial hair, but I'm lazy. And I happen to have the sun in my eyes, but I thought the look was funny.


----------



## Andeeez

Wow... pwned...


elle camino said:


> umberto, you are officially not allowed to post in this thread until you're ready to provide us with a proper introduction. THIS INCLUDES A PICTURE. mkay? mkay.


----------



## elle camino

what! you're adorable! sheesh!
but hey you also look super duper young. you're _married_?


----------



## sirumberto

elle camino said:


> what! you're adorable! sheesh!
> but hey you also look super duper young. you're _married_?



I'm 22... yeah, I know, I look like a kid.

Edit: and what can I say, I'm a bit shy.


----------



## Andeeez

There is nothing wrong with looking young.. I'm 29 and don't look a day over 20...


----------



## sirumberto

elle camino said:


> what! you're adorable! sheesh!
> but hey you also look super duper young. you're _married_?



Oh, and thank you.


----------



## FreeThinker

Andeeez said:


> There is nothing wrong with looking young.. I'm 29 and don't look a day over 20...


Like 29 is _old?_

Fine, here we go:

*Gender*: Male

*Height*: Six-foot, one inch

*Weight*: Between 175 and 190 (fluctuates)

*Eyes*: Brown

*Hair*: Light brown, long. Sometimes a beard, sometimes a fu-manchu, sometimes sideburns, sometimes moustache, sometimes cleanshaven (you can guess from this that I never got a tattoo--don't want to be stuck with something I can't change)

*Occupation*: Professional driver

*Age*: 39

*Status*: Happily attached to a BBW 

*Likes*: Custom cars, muscle cars, classic cars, motorcycles (especially British), cats, the Watchmen, pasta, movies, music, driving, and a bunch of things I can't think of right now

*Dislikes*: Bigotry, babies, children, sports, group-think, cold, snow, patriotism, chauvinism, ritual, and a bunch of things I can't think of right now

*Interests*: I am a singer, songwriter, guitarist, biker, (beginning) mandolin player. I used to write a bit (stories), and I used to draw a lot, but I don't do much of that anymore.

*Music*: Country (but not mainstream 'new country'), folk (but not 'traditional'), some rock, a bit of classical

*Location*: Southern Ontario, Canada

*General*: Verbose, attention-seeking, worrying, right-handed baritone

*Picture*: Spend the thirty bucks to join the Dimensions Clubhouse, and you'll see me (page 4, post# 78).


----------



## QuasimodoQT

.... though I have been lurking about, reading posts longer. And here's this introduction thread, so I thought I'd introduce myself and try to figure out the various posting criteria. Please excuse any gauche mistakes!

*Gender*: female

*Height*: 5'3", pretty much

*Weight*: 280-290. I have never made that public before. It's kind of freeing (!)

*Eyes*: gray/green/bluish

*Hair*: blonde/brownish/reddish

*Status*: happily married to a former rocker who gives me no grief about my weight whatsoever, although he does not define himself as an FA. He does love the tagline from that old commercial, "wider is better," though.  

*Occupation*: that's in flux right now, but the list includes opera singer, professional organizer, personal assistant, researcher... 

*Likes*: people who strive to improve themselves, honesty, cantaloupe and watermelon, artichoke and asparagus, logic puzzles. I happily curl up with our dogs and cats, I have a strong nesting instinct.

*Dislikes*: thoughtlessness or a sense of entitlement, backstabbers. I have no patience for crowds or schlepping my laundry.

A little bit of everything except country or thrash.

I'm goofy, smartish, creative, and earnest. I'm feeling a bit isolated even though I live in NYC, and I'm thinking wistfully of having kids. I believe in plain speaking.

My avatar is me, and a pic of DH and me is in my profile.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Name: Angel
Age: guess  
Location: Baltimore, MD
Profession: Print / graphics 
Music: really vast interests from SCOTS---> GRACE POTTER--->CLUTCH---> KID ROCK----> HENDRIX-------> CSNY-------> BEASTIE BOYS....really open and loving live music..went to the ALLGOODFESTIVAL.com a few weeks ago in WV
Likes:TRAVELING, CYCLING (harley + TREK), hiking + Camping, cooking for somoene special :eat1:, staying fit, being real, living life ONE DAY AT A TIME, lliving a life beyond my wildest dreams, a friend of bill w; BHM and finding one worthy of my attention that wants to grow to his fantasy weights with me lovingly feeding and rubbin and praising every ounce along the way, while i stay slim and fit for him, and make him look that much bigger and sexier :smitten: 
Dislikes: DISHONESTY, playahs, liars, stress*


----------



## activistfatgirl

Andeeez said:


> There is nothing wrong with looking young.. I'm 29 and don't look a day over 20...



Andy, I can't believe no one jumped on your post with welcomes and flirts. Well, I'll do it!

You get the part of me that likes thin clean-cut boys all excited, Mister.
Nice pic. Welcome to Dims!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe

Greetings, pretty new people!


----------



## Chase

Chase said:


> I suppose this is an appropriate place to make my first post.
> 
> My name is Chase. I'm 29, divorced, single mom to three, and I live in central Florida. I'm a webgirl, and I also work other net marketing angles. I love scary movies, true crime shows, any kind of music that makes me want to move (mostly rock and hip/hop), being spoiled, and spending time with family/friends. I am extremely tolerant of most everything except intolerance. *grin* I have kind of pagan religious leanings, but I do respect more conventional religions.
> 
> Hope to get to know you all better; this thread was a great place to start!



I just wanted to clarify that I didn't actually post a link to my paysite. I posted a pic that had my url watermarked on it, but it wasn't hyperlinked to anything, it was attached. I know the rules here and didn't think that was breaking them, but I was wrong.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe

Chase said:


> I just wanted to clarify that I didn't actually post a link to my paysite. I posted a pic that had my url watermarked on it, but it wasn't hyperlinked to anything, it was attached. I know the rules here and didn't think that was breaking them, but I was wrong.


No worries, Chase. It was a lovely shot, and I'm sure folks would love to see it on the paysite board.


----------



## Chase

Boteroesque Babe said:


> No worries, Chase. It was a lovely shot, and I'm sure folks would love to see it on the paysite board.



Thanks.  I'll make my way there eventually, I'm sure, but I wanted to participate elsewhere as well.


----------



## Still a Skye fan

Les Toil said:


> Dennis, I'm always leery of the sanity of people that self-proclaim their sanity and normality, but when it's coming from a man posing in the Batmobile who adores BBWs and comics....well...you're not only sane but you're swell.
> 
> But normal? Who wants to be _that??_




Awww...thanks Les!

Coming from a cool guy like you, I consider that high praise indeed.  


Best to you, sir, for making my day.


Dennis


----------



## Carrie

Hi to all the shiny new noobs! And yay! for all the recovering lurkers. We're very glad you joined us.


----------



## Rainahblue

QuasimodoQT said:


> .... *Weight*: 280-290. I have never made that public before. It's kind of freeing (!)



Yay! Good for you - it is freeing, isn't it? And welcome. ​


----------



## Andeeez

Me?!? *looks around*

Are you sure you mean me?

*blush

why thank you...


activistfatgirl said:


> Andy, I can't believe no one jumped on your post with welcomes and flirts. Well, I'll do it!
> 
> You get the part of me that likes thin clean-cut boys all excited, Mister.
> Nice pic. Welcome to Dims!


----------



## Rainahblue

Rebecca said:


> I figure, if I'm going to read, or post, or lurk, or whatever, I should probably introduce myself. I'd have done it before I posted but there is just SOOO much on this board that I didn't see this thread.
> 
> Name: Rebecca
> Age: 30
> Location: Greater Cincinnati/Northern Kentucky
> Profession: stay at home daughter
> Music: rock, folk, americana, country-punk fusion,
> Likes: reading : mysteries, classics, non-fiction; writing : inanity, essays, commentary, poetry, other weirdness; music : see above; films : horror, comedy, drama; rivers; water; irreverence; honesty; bravery; beauty.
> Dislikes: olives, liars, circles in a pattern, nougat
> about me: I stay at home and help take care of my mother, who is disabled, and my nephews while my sister in law is working her way through the police academy. I went to college to become a high school English teacher, but I left college 13 credit hours shy of that degree.



Welcome Rebecca! 
Already diggin' posts I've seen from you.​


----------



## kathynoon

I decided to pop into the boards for a while to see what is going on. Here is my introduction:

Gender: Female

Height: 5'6"

Weight: 295.

Age: 40 something

Eyes: green

Hair: brown

Status: Single. Recently freed myself from a bad relationship that was starting to drag me down.

Location: New Jersey.

Family: 3 brothers, 3 sister-in-laws, 3 nephews - all living in New Jersey

Job: Engineer in the defense industry [designing systems for our navy and navies for friendly countries] - Yes, a definite math geek

USO volunteer - No singing or dancing in short skirts, just hanging with our troops as they are coming and going. Lots of hot men in uniforms!!! I've picked up a lot of computer pals stationed around the world from this one.

Soldiers Angels - Corresponding with and visiting our wounded troops as they recover. No words can even begin to describe this.

Likes: Geneaology [got all branches back into Ireland], anything Irish, logic puzzles, all things military [obviously], concerts, dancing, FAs, hugging, kissing, ... , my job [who would have thought my first job would be the one I would want for the rest of my life].

Dislikes: People who are competitive about everything, whiny selfish people

My life motto: Keep throwing good things out into the world. Eventually your good will spawn other good which will come back onto you. 

 :kiss2:


----------



## Moonchild

Half the state of New Jersey is a member here. It's awesome.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

Blockierer said:


> *Name:* Fred
> *Age:* 51
> *Location:* Germany, Nuremberg
> *About me:* FA, in love with a SSBBW, like the FA/BBW-community



I know I tease you about this in chat, but everytime I see you, you remind me of Paul Newman a long while back when he was young. It's uncanny!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> I know I tease you about this in chat, but everytime I see you, you remind me of Paul Newman a long while back when he was young. It's uncanny!



That's a compliment, by the way!  Paul Newman has always been such a total knockout handsome guy.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

sirumberto said:


> Yankee makes a wood smoke scented candle? How did I miss this? Oh I hope they'll have it for sale this winter.
> 
> Yes, I like candles. Specifically Yankee candles. Yes, I'm comfortable enough with myself to admit it.
> 
> Edit: And I've never had butternut squash. If they're anything like the little yellow ones we have down here, I probably won't like it much, but I'll try anything once.



LOL. I've been to the original Yankee Candle store a few times. I live in Massachusetts, so that helps. Boy, do i have the perfect candle for YOU, SirUmberto!


----------



## sirumberto

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> LOL. I've been to the original Yankee Candle store a few times. I live in Massachusetts, so that helps. Boy, do i have the perfect candle for YOU, SirUmberto!



Why...um... thank you. I'll put it with my ball-sacs and feet candle.


----------



## leighcy

That nearly made me choke on my drink, sirumberto. LMAO!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

sirumberto said:


> Why...um... thank you. I'll put it with my ball-sacs and feet candle.


SEX-AAAAYYYYYYY!

I actually splurged on this 30 dollar Victoria's Secret candle. Don't ask me why I was in there. I like to squeeze into tight clothing, but I can't manage it with stuff from there LOL. i just had a coupon so I was walking around killing time. It's SO strong. Those are the only ones I can find more powerful than Yankee candles. lol


----------



## liz (di-va)

I've been hanging around Dim for a long time, but only recently (okay, Thursday) got a computer that was up to much of anything Internetty after years of cobbled-together hand-me-downs! Haven't remotely been able to keep up with new boards. Anyhow, I felt like it would be polite to say re-hi before I barged in and started 870-posts-long argumentative threads about the best sci-fi heroines or something (not going to happen). Although I did leave a cranky one in the Foodie Forum just now (but isn't "foodie" a term for cranks, regardless).

Anyhow, hello to everyone - it's cool to see so many old / new people and their photos. My avatar picture was chosen in the spirit of honesty: 4:30 a.m., bleary-eyed, too much typing (new toy smell will fade soon), no beauty aids. Wahoo!

Love from Chicagy - 
Liz


----------



## mango

kathynoon said:


> I decided to pop into the boards for a while to see what is going on.
> 
> :kiss2:



*Welcome to the boards Kathy!

Glad to see you could make it.

 *


----------



## GPL

leighcy said:


> That nearly made me choke on my drink, sirumberto. LMAO!



Leighcy,
I think you are a very pretty woman!
Love your long dark hair and face in the pic.

GPL.


----------



## leighcy

Thank you very much, GPL. *hugs* That is really nice of you! 

I think you are a very handsome man, by the way. :wubu:


----------



## starwater

Name: (look left to the big blue letters)
Age: 27
Location: Near Toronto in Canada
Profession: I work with kids... and love it. 
Music: Anything but hard rap... secret love for musicals (shh!)
Likes: Laughing, guys with great smiles, the ocean... I love the ocean.
Dislikes: People who can only bitch, people who are jerks just to be jerks.
About me: Loud and shy.  New to this whole thing... so be gentle. :wubu: Well, not that gentle.


----------



## AussieFA

I've been a member for a little while now so i might as well formally introduce myself.

Name: George
Age: 16
Location: Sydney, Australia
Music: Classic Rock
Likes: SSBBW (you'd never guess), rugby, being in good company
Dislikes: Smoking, arrogance, emotion being used over logic

About Me: Easy going guy, logical, i try to be friends with everyone i meet, bit shy though, haven't had a girlfriend yet.


----------



## HectorFA

NAME: Hector
LOCATION: Madrid, Spain
PROFESSION: Project manager assistance
MUSIC: none any specific kind of music
LIKES: friends and family, quiet time, good people, reading, skiing
DISLIKES: people who discriminate
ABOUT ME: I am shy at begining, I love to meet new people and chat. I am a Fat Admirer since I was born, and now I start to built my dream to built a Fat Acceptance group in Spain thank to my web www.gordos.org or http://www.likefatwomen.com/ which support the Spanish Association to Fat Acceptance. I am total into Fat Acceptance, and admire all BBW / SSBBWs

:wubu: 
Yahoo Messenger: asoceao
Email: [email protected]


----------



## LillyBBBW

HectorFA said:


> NAME: Hector
> LOCATION: Madrid, Spain
> PROFESSION: Project manager assistance
> MUSIC: none any specific kind of music
> LIKES: friends and family, quiet time, good people, reading, skiing
> DISLIKES: people who discriminate
> ABOUT ME: I am shy at begining, I love to meet new people and chat. I am a Fat Admirer since I was born, and now I start to built my dream to built a Fat Acceptance group in Spain thank to my web www.gordos.org or http://www.likefatwomen.com/ which support the Spanish Association to Fat Acceptance. I am total into Fat Acceptance, and admire all BBW / SSBBWs
> 
> :wubu:
> Yahoo Messenger: asoceao
> Email: [email protected]



Well hellooooooo Hector! Very nice pics. And good work with the websites!


----------



## kathynoon

mango said:


> *Welcome to the boards Kathy!
> 
> Glad to see you could make it.
> 
> *




Thanks. There sure is a lot of posts to get caught up on. I might need to take another vacation to get caught up.


----------



## Moonchild

Name: Kevin
Age: 18
Location: New Jersey
Profession: Staging/Lighting, student
Music: Metal, punk, rock, classical, blues, rap, ambient, drone, neo-folk
Likes: Music, concerts, Vikings, religion, Nintendo, camping
Dislikes: racists, white people, paradoxes
About me: You guys already know me

I have something better than a picture. This is me: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDn3plrXfho


----------



## Carrie

Moonchild said:


> I have something better than a picture. This is me: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDn3plrXfho



That was oddly riveting and hilarious. 

And thank you for not puking.


----------



## Tina

Brain freeze, Kevin?


----------



## CuteyChubb

Moonchild said:


> Name: Kevin
> Age: 18
> Location: New Jersey
> Profession: Staging/Lighting, student
> Music: Metal, punk, rock, classical, blues, rap, ambient, drone, neo-folk
> Likes: Music, concerts, Vikings, religion, Nintendo, camping
> Dislikes: racists, white people, paradoxes
> About me: You guys already know me
> 
> I have something better than a picture. This is me: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDn3plrXfho



Kevin, why the dislike for apparently your own people?


----------



## Carrie

Bumped for the newbie kids.


----------



## Moonchild

CuteyChubb said:


> Kevin, why the dislike for apparently your own people?


Heh, the whole "Dislikes" part was kind of a joke. I could have used any race but I figured I was less likely to offend anyone with whites, since I am one.


----------



## KevinW91

Name: Kevin
Age: 18 
Location: Near Philadelphia
Profession: Student
Music: Anything really, no preference.
Likes: Football, videogames, women, sleeping, talking online.
Dislikes: Idiots, waking up early.
About me: I'm just your average 18 year old guy. 

View attachment sexay pose.jpg


----------



## elle camino

alright seriously what is it with all the unattainably young, attractive dudes posting here all being unattainably young and attractive all over the place.
not. fair.


----------



## KevinW91

elle camino said:


> alright seriously what is it with all the unattainably young, attractive dudes posting here all being unattainably young and attractive all over the place.
> not. fair.


I know you're not talking about me being unattainably attractive.


----------



## elle camino

no. unattainably _young_.


----------



## LillyBBBW

elle camino said:


> no. unattainably _young_.



They didn't make them young and hot like that when I was 18. Now I'm too old.


----------



## HugKiss

LillyBBBW said:


> They didn't make them young and hot like that when I was 18. Now I'm too old.


 
It's really is wonderful to see so many younger guys not afraid to show their love for BBWs!!!

HugKiss


----------



## StrawberryShortcake

CurvyEm said:


> I thought since I'm seeing lots of new faces and people posting on all boards that it would be a good idea to post an introduction thread. Some of you FA's better post in it too
> Anyways;
> 
> Name: Em
> Age: 20
> Location: North England
> Profession: Student
> Music: Rock, metal and indie
> Likes: Films, clubs, gigs, drinking, reading, zombie films and red dwarf
> Dislikes: Chavs, dance music, mashed potato, beans and american 'comedy'
> About me: I'm a 20 year old bbw, not really gaining, but like it a little
> picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heh terrible picture but what the hell



Name: Josie or Nina
Age: 21
Location: In the biggity biggity 'O'
Profession: Real Estate, EMS
Music: From Country to Classical to Rockabilly to Hip Hop to the most emoesque stuff you can find
Dislikes: Evil
About me: I have the heart of a lion


----------



## Tad

starwater said:


> Name: (look left to the big blue letters)
> Age: 27
> Location: Near Toronto in Canada
> ........ New to this whole thing... so be gentle. :wubu: Well, not that gentle.



I've given up trying to say Hi to all the new posters, but I do try to at least greet teh other canucks. So 'hi!'  

I'm up the road in KW at the moment. There are on and off a number of posters from around the Golden Horseshoe, although probably not as many as you'd expect from the size of the city. There are also some more often seen in Dimensions chat. Finally, if you look at the announcements boards down near the bottom of the full forums view, and find the Canada tab, there is info in one of the threads about Plus Sized Planet, a BBW/FA dance run in Toronto occasionally (I've never been, but I've heard they are fun).

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Seth Warren

Carrie said:


> Bumped for the newbie kids.



Instead of bumping (which will cause unsightly bruises), maybe we could lobby to have this thread made into a sticky? What do you think, mods - yay? Nay?


----------



## randomalex

ok well heres my long overdue introduction!

as u can see my name is alex, im 20, a full time student at UCE birmingham,
i have an annoying step bother and sister and i live in the glorious gloucestershire countryside during holiday periods. to make money i work at waitrose and then i spend it all on booze when i get back to uni! lol
i love anime (EVANGELION ROCKS!!!!), dance music (i dj prog house), actually i like pretty much all music apart from the scum of the eatch that is rnb....
i cant think of much else to say now so heres my pic-
(hope this works) 

View attachment seismic_stone.jpg


----------



## Tooz

>_>
I had my worries about posting a picture here, but I suppose I should be more open with who I am and all that.

I'm 22, and a student at SUNY Buffalo. I major in linguistics (and take a lot of Japanese-- I'm in JPN301 as we speak).
I'm from Buffalo, originally. I grew up in SE Ohio (Athens, first half of childhood) and then South of Boston (Cape Coddish, second half of childhood and teen years).
I'm kinda geeky, and I spend most of my money on CDs (not a fan of pirating music). I do some design (will probably persue a second degree once done with this one).
The pic is me with no makeup. It's the most recent I have.
>_>


----------



## BBWModel

Hi everyone! I am new to the board, but not new to Dimensions. My name is Rachael and I have been on the cover of Dimensions 4 times. My mom is Sandie Sabo, and I'm sure you all know her! LOL I am a single mom of a 12 year old son, I just separated from my husband of 9 years, so this has been a rough year for me. I used to be a blonde, but recently decided to try being a brunette, and I love it!! I think I will keep it for a while. I'm looking forward to making some new friends!!

Rachael


----------



## Sandie S-R

BBWModel said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to the board, but not new to Dimensions. My name is Rachael and I have been on the cover of Dimensions 4 times. My mom is Sandie Sabo, and I'm sure you all know her! LOL I am a single mom of a 12 year old son, I just separated from my husband of 9 years, so this has been a rough year for me. I used to be a blonde, but recently decided to try being a brunette, and I love it!! I think I will keep it for a while. I'm looking forward to making some new friends!!
> 
> Rachael




Welcome, cutie-pie!!!!


----------



## UberAris

Well looks like I never posted on here so...

Hey, I'm Aris, the one and only ][nquisitor. 19, dating a beautiful girl by the name of Leslie (or here Saturdayasusial) and am presantly in college at IUP. IM me, Facebook me, Myspace me... just tell me your from dim and your set, I don't normaly accept people other wise. so.. here is your pic


----------



## activistfatgirl

tooz said:


> >_>
> I had my worries about posting a picture here, but I suppose I should be more open with who I am and all that.
> ....
> >_>



Lady, you look just like me but with different colored eyes. This means I like you! Welcome!


----------



## Tooz

activistfatgirl said:


> Lady, you look just like me but with different colored eyes. This means I like you! Welcome!


 Thank you


----------



## Boteroesque Babe

Seth Warren said:


> Instead of bumping (which will cause unsightly bruises), maybe we could lobby to have this thread made into a sticky? What do you think, mods - yay? Nay?


Yay. And done.


----------



## talktoliv

..well I am definately one of those forum lurkers. I decided it was time for me to say hello. I have been enjoying the forums for a while -- such fun, attractive people and witty banter.

Anyway, I am 45 -- from Ohio. A CEO for a large education non-profit. 

View attachment me1.jpg


----------



## HugKiss

Taken at the Labor Day Bash in Waltham, MA.

HugKiss 

View attachment Labor_Day_2006-glasses.jpg


----------



## moonvine

talktoliv said:


> ..well I am definately one of those forum lurkers. I decided it was time for me to say hello. I have been enjoying the forums for a while -- such fun, attractive people and witty banter.
> 
> Anyway, I am 45 -- from Ohio. A CEO for a large education non-profit.




Hi Liv,

Welcome to the forums!

Would you mind if I picked your brain about fundraising for non-profits sometime over PM?

I'm an unpaid kitty slave to a very very small non-profit.


----------



## talktoliv

I'd be happy to help you ....anytime. You can find me at Yahoo IM at [email protected]


----------



## Adrian

Hello, sorry I am so tardy posting on this topic.

Name: Adrian
Age: 62
Location: Silicon Valley
Profession: Integrated Circuit Layout Engineer (Ret.)
Music: Contemporary Jazz, Oldies But Goodies
Likes;
Values -Conservative, quiet, extremely paternal, patient, modess, non-materialistic, spiritual.
Activities -Coaching children's sports, hiking, backpacking, cross country skiing, snow camping, photography, snorkling, designing and sewing outdoor gear (backpacks, sleeping bags, duffle bags, etc.), bibliophile (aviation, technical stuff, etc.), & eating!
Dislikes: narrow minds, poor logic, bad judgement, poor manners, impatience, etc.

I have been married 41 years, father of six and, GRANDFATHER of eleven! I was active with my children -so I was a Girl Scout Leader (Adult volunteer) for Troops #740 & #905, I coached, soccer, softball, little league, track & field. I truely loved sharing my two trips to Hawaii with 'all' my children!

Adrian 

View attachment Adrian_WtMt.jpg


View attachment Adrian_Skiing_1a.jpg


----------



## HotBBWnKC

Hi everyone!! Well I have been around for a little while and just ran across this thread, so I thought I would post to get to know some other people from the community..

Name: Misse
Age: 31
Location: Kansas City, MO
Profession: Event Supervisor (help run concerts, sporting events and conventions at most of the major venues in the KC area), Full time grad student
Music: I dig a wide variety of music from Alternative, Hardcore, Metal to some Pop....
Likes: Love a good adult beverage now and again, a nice nap expecially on a rainy day and being me!
Dislikes: Mean people, arrogance and dishonesty...
About me: I am pretty laid back and easy going, like to take time to enjoy life and enjoy my friends and family. Love trying new restaurants and going to the movies to see horror flicks or period pieces!!
Picture: 

View attachment vegaface.jpg


----------



## Weejee

HI.
I'M Weejee. 53, married, live in an apartment in southern California, I came here to go to school.
That was 18 months ago. I really had a blast using the vending machines and visitng the donut cart. Now I've got more brand-new pudge! 

It's nice and comfy and jiggles, but I've had to get new clothes for it, because I outgrew my old ones. I even popped the button off some pants I bought 18 months ago.

I like eating all the gummy bears and nuts that i want to. And my husband is the same way. We have fun trying out different restaurants, and trying deserts. it's fun getting fat!

5 years ago I decided to quit watching my weight. I gained 55 lbs since then, but the freedom has been worth it. IF people say I got fat when I go home, I'll say, yep, I got fat. And pat my belly. Being fat is real nice.

Weejee:eat1: :eat2:


----------



## moonvine

talktoliv said:


> I'd be happy to help you ....anytime. You can find me at Yahoo IM at [email protected]



Thanks! I have added you to my messenger list..I'm moonvine1.


----------



## Chimpi

Methinks I have not posted in this thread before. So here is me (for those who read).

*Chimpi*

*Age:* 22 (At time of this post)
*Real Name:* Chimpi (Justin)
*Location:* South Florida
*Occupation:* Musical Instrument Repairman / Chimpi
*'Things' I Enjoy:* Music (All Rock, Drum & Bugle Corps, Classical, Country, and most other), Instruments (Brass, preferably), Computers (Anything and everything), PC Games (America's Army / F.E.A.R. addict), Big Woman (Not exactly out-of-the-"norm" here)
*What I Do Not Like:* Too vast a market - As one example, that which bugs me to no end, is the ability of someone to withhold who I am. Someone who does not accept me, or allow me be who I wish to be.
*Who I Am:* I am a hard-working, struggling, young guy who is just trying to make his way through life. I enjoy participating on these forums, and love my girlfriend Erin. I spend money like there is no tomorrow, and suffer the consequences of indulgences and instincts. I am known everywhere and anywhere as Chimpi, and nothing less.


I kees the world! 

View attachment IM000605a.jpg


----------



## JewelTran

Hey ya'll! I'm new to the site - although I have been lurking for a short while! I am a 39 year old single mom from North Carolina. I'm looking forward to making lots of new friends!

Now, let's see if I can get the picture thing to work....View attachment 9-3 005a.jpg


----------



## Carrie

Hey, Jewel, welcome!


----------



## Andeeez

Welcome!

NC in the "house"



JewelTran said:


> Hey ya'll! I'm new to the site - although I have been lurking for a short while! I am a 39 year old single mom from North Carolina. I'm looking forward to making lots of new friends!
> 
> Now, let's see if I can get the picture thing to work....View attachment 9506


----------



## Weejee

Hi Jewel and Chimpi!
These boards here are pretty active. I think you'll like it here! Good luck!
Weejee:eat1:


----------



## BBWeXtasy

name: michelle
location: florida
age:26
sex: female!
sexual pref.:bi
occupation:http://www.bbwextasy.com
eye color:hazel
hair color:medium golden brown
bra size:48 d
panty size:14
shoe size:11w


----------



## CuteyChubb

I'm Rhonda, I live in Houston, Texas. I'm 35, a single mom and an accounting manager. I enjoy cooking, reading, writing, being with my kids, spending time with friends. I am in a self discovery phase. Nice to meet y'all. 

View attachment RR.jpeg


----------



## Gnosisfreak

Hello people of Dimensions.

Some of you may know me, or of me, as I have lurked in the chatroom for a little while and have recently been chatting out in the open with some of you lovely people. I have been lurking on the boards for a couple of weeks too, seeing what goes on and how it all works.

I have been introduced in a way via the "Hot Boy" thread and my dear friend Carrie, but I thought I would put a little something up here myself to say hello 

 

So, Hello...

My name is Ben, I am in London, England....although not for long (fingers crossed) and I am 27 years old.

As you can see from the pic on my profile and those in the hot boy thread I am a little musical...I play guitar and drums and am always listening to something. Other things I enjoy are reading, writing (having been recently inspired by a beautiful woman), films and much of the usual stuff you would find on a list like this, hanging with friends...blah blah.

About me?....I don't really know, I don't analyze myself much and leave it up to other people to make their own opinions. If you talk to me you learn more.

I would like to thank those that have made me feel so welcome in my time in the chatroom and make me want to stick around in chat and on the boards.

There is also one person I cannot thank enough for being who she is and being so kind to me, although I plan to try damn hard!...and she knows who she is 

 

Anyway...this is me and I look foward to chatting with you and contributing to the boards. 

View attachment Playing1.jpg


----------



## Carrie

Gnosisfreak said:


> I have been introduced in a way via the "Hot Boy" thread and my dear friend Carrie,



Ehh....consider it a public service to the women of Dimensions. 



Gnosisfreak said:


> but I thought I would put a little something up here myself to say hello
> 
> 
> 
> So, Hello...
> 
> My name is Ben, I am in London, England....although not for long (fingers crossed) and I am 27 years old.



Hi, Ben. (Is it me, or are the newbs getting outrageously cute?) :smitten: 



Gnosisfreak said:


> Other things I enjoy are reading, writing (having been recently inspired by a beautiful woman),



Ooooh.....your very own muse.  



Gnosisfreak said:


> About me?....I don't really know, I don't analyze myself much and leave it up to other people to make their own opinions. If you talk to me you learn more.



Pssst, everyone! I highly recommend doing this. He's great.  



Gnosisfreak said:


> I would like to thank those that have made me feel so welcome in my time in the chatroom and make me want to stick around in chat and on the boards.
> 
> There is also one person I cannot thank enough for being who she is and being so kind to me, although I plan to try damn hard!...and she knows who she is



Well. She sounds like a very lucky girl, whomever she is. 



Gnosisfreak said:


> Anyway...this is me and I look foward to chatting with you and contributing to the boards.



Well, it took ya long enough, n00b p ), but I'm really glad you're here. :wubu:


----------



## nosaj

Forgot to post this...

Name: Jason
Age: 22
Location: New Jersey


----------



## Tina

Welcome to all the new people!! It's lovely to see you!


----------



## Carrie

Ally, that dress is TO DIE FOR, and you look smashing in it. Welcome!


----------



## thisgirl

This is only the second time I have come out from behind the curtain-- but-- here I am...
I'm Melli- 33 years old, musician, singer, artist.. ect.. 
live in tx, not a country girl. 
*Likes:* loud (alternative) rock music, chipotle, pink hair, laughing, driving around in my favorite guy's jeep, doing anything creative, and **playing music for the first time for someone-- the look on their face when they realize-- "hey-- this chick has talent"
*dislikes: *skinny chicks saying "you would be so pretty if...", being bored, smelly people   , feeling lonely, bigots, egotists, and close-minded people.

This is me..... take it or leave it!  
(and -- sweetboy-- if your lurking and you see this **You know who you are--you better tell me you saw it!! heheh)
View attachment melli2b.jpg


View attachment melli2a.jpg


----------



## SultrySashaNYC

hiya all.. I'm new to the site newbie here 

name: Sahsa
location: NY, Long island
age:26
sex: female

eye color: brown
hair color: jet black
bra size: 40 G

Who I Am:
well how can I sum up me!
grew up over sea's and here in NYC . I speak at least 5 different languages 
I'm a goof ball I love to laugh and enjoy life .I'm an adult plus size model which I must say isn't easy but it's fun and I love it I'm hard working and nothing is easy in life as we all know and I never tend to judge a person by what they do or by anything else

View attachment boooooooobies.jpg


----------



## Checksum Panic

SultrySashaNYC said:


> hiya all.. I'm new to the site newbie here
> 
> name: Sahsa
> location: NY, Long island
> age:26
> sex: female
> 
> eye color: brown
> hair color: jet black
> bra size: 40 G
> 
> Who I Am:
> well how can I sum up me!
> grew up over sea's and here in NYC . I speak at least 5 different languages
> I'm a goof ball I love to laugh and enjoy life .I'm an adult plus size model which I must say isn't easy but it's fun and I love it I'm hard working and nothing is easy in life as we all know and I never tend to judge a person by what they do or by anything else
> 
> View attachment 9696





Welcome!!! Another pretty face is always welcome here!  Everyone here is pretty cool, you'll have fun! 

Take care! :bow:


----------



## Seth Warren

Alright, newbie musicians (newbies to this board, that is) - let's hear some tunes. Post the links!

'Cause I'm curious.


----------



## AnnMarie

Gnosisfreak said:


> Hello people of Dimensions....
> 
> Anyway...this is me and I look foward to chatting with you and contributing to the boards.




Well heeeeelllllllllllooooooooooooooo! (paws at chin while scanning up and down). 

A cutie, full sentences, clearly EXCELLENT taste in "birds".... quite a nice start you've got here.


----------



## ThisIsMyBoomstick

Hello! It's been a long time and i've finally decided to join the forums.... *gasp*

My name is Wayne and i'm 22 years of age 

and... let me find a decent picture of myself... 

i Figure a picture of me and a kitten might make a good first impression! lol







She's gone now, but she was a good kitty, her name was Mishkin, like from Dostoevsky's novel, The Idiot. ^_^ 

I need new pictures....

Anyhow, if theres anything else you'd like to know, Ask away!  :bow:


----------



## AnnMarie

ThisIsMyBoomstick said:


> Hello! It's been a long time and i've finally decided to join the forums.... *gasp*
> 
> My name is Wayne and i'm 22 years of age
> 
> and... let me find a decent picture of myself...
> 
> i Figure a picture of me and a kitten might make a good first impression! lol
> She's gone now, but she was a good kitty, her name was Mishkin, like from Dostoevsky's novel, The Idiot. ^_^
> 
> I need new pictures....
> 
> Anyhow, if theres anything else you'd like to know, Ask away!  :bow:




Welcome boomstick!


----------



## ThisIsMyBoomstick

AnnMarie said:


> Welcome boomstick!


thanks!


----------



## Carrie

ThisIsMyBoomstick said:


> Hello! It's been a long time and i've finally decided to join the forums.... *gasp*
> 
> My name is Wayne and i'm 22 years of age



Now listen up, you primitive screwhead..... welcome.


----------



## ThisIsMyBoomstick

Carrie said:


> Now listen up, you primitive screwhead..... welcome.


....YOU.... you want a little....? HUH? 

thanks alot^_^


----------



## rainyday

Welcome to all the new faces, especially the ones who evidently make people I like smile.

Boomstick, very smart kitten use there!


----------



## ThisIsMyBoomstick

rainyday said:


> Welcome to all the new faces, especially the ones who evidently make people I like smile.
> 
> Boomstick, very smart kitten use there!


hahah, thanks!  i hope it gives me a good first impression


----------



## magnetictiger

Carrie said:


> Ally, that dress is TO DIE FOR, and you look smashing in it. Welcome!



Oooh thankies Carrie!!
The dress is amazing - I tried it on, and thought, wow - this dress is made for me!! I love it, esp. when I've got stockings on underneath hehe


----------



## Gnosisfreak

AnnMarie said:


> Well heeeeelllllllllllooooooooooooooo! (paws at chin while scanning up and down).
> 
> A cutie, full sentences, clearly EXCELLENT taste in "birds".... quite a nice start you've got here.



Thank you very much! 

Im not sure about the first two but I do take pride in my taste in birds  



And if I may also take a moment to thank all the general welcomes for newbies such as myself. You definitely seem like a decent bunch of people.

Ben :shocked:


----------



## nosaj

Hey boomstick,

Shop smart, shop s-mart.

/one of my favorite movies ever.


----------



## captain halva

Hello !
Just wanted to say hello from the u.k. and to all the lovely lovely bbw's that have posted here, keep up the good work and keep stuffing. 
Special hi to Allyhants ! its been very hektik lately and i havent been online much . . . . cheers !


----------



## gingbread

NAME: ginger

LOCATION: west texas

PROFESSION: petsitter

MUSIC: various but i must admit i'm stuck in the 80's

LIKES: time with friends and family; animals; sleeping late; great food :eat2: 

DISLIKES: cruel people; discrimination; people who think they know it all

ABOUT ME: i am a 47 year old, married bbw who is looking for self confidence and satisfaction with self. i know i am the only one who can give this to myself. i am hoping to find inspiration here. 

View attachment me2.jpg


----------



## Weejee

Hi Ginger,

Welcome aboard! I love '80's music to. They had a lot of good TUNES back then; boy we could use another British Invasion just about now. 

Pet-sitting sounds like a very worthwhile thing to do. I love my cat, and I bet you love animals so. Attached is a photo of my 12 cat, Zoid. She had brain surgery last May. 

View attachment DSC00064-1.JPG


----------



## LillyBBBW

Welcome Ginger!  




gingbread said:


> NAME: ginger
> 
> LOCATION: west texas
> 
> PROFESSION: petsitter
> 
> MUSIC: various but i must admit i'm stuck in the 80's
> 
> LIKES: time with friends and family; animals; sleeping late; great food :eat2:
> 
> DISLIKES: cruel people; discrimination; people who think they know it all
> 
> ABOUT ME: i am a 47 year old, married bbw who is looking for self confidence and satisfaction with self. i know i am the only one who can give this to myself. i am hoping to find inspiration here.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Name: Caroline 

Age: Just turned 38 

Location: NC mountains

Profession: Self employed part-time, mother of twins

Music:I like a variety of music because I think limiting myself is ignorant. I mainly prefer Trance/EDM (dance/house), Rock- Classic and new, some R&B and hip hop on the radio, 80s, old disco

Likes: reading, movies, chatting, walking outside or in the mall, bargain hunting, chess (in a chess club and play online), the beach and going out to eat :eat1: 

Dislikes: rudeness and inconsiderate people, delusional republicans  

About Me: Im the mother of three daughters who split for good with my husband 8 months ago- this is the happiest I have been in years


----------



## Tina

Sometimes a split is the best thing that could happen. Welcome, GEF, and everyone!


----------



## Ericthonius

Tina said:


> Sometimes a split is the best thing that could happen. Welcome, GEF, and everyone!




I quite agree...

_*


William Shakespeare said:



"Many a good hanging hath prevented a bad marriage."

Click to expand...

*_


----------



## JoeD43

Well, I decided what the heck I might as well post something on the boards, being that I'm new to this please bear with me. I'm 43 I live in Georgia. I would like to think I'm a nice person. Ask me anything you want to know. 
Joe


----------



## KnottyOne

OK, so I'm new to the site so I thought I would come out and just inroduce myself

Name: Eric (or E if your an Entourage fan)
Age: 19
Location: Philadelphia
Profession: Philosiphy Student at Villanova
Music: Metal, Reggae, GOOD Rap (50 Cent, Dre, Snoop, Biggie, 2pac), Rock, basically anything if it has soul, passion, or is just loud and powerful. But above all else SUBLIME. 
Likes: Concerts, Music, Art, Water Polo, Sports, Video Games, Swimming, Ethnic Food, Horror Movies, Writing, Painting, Drawing, Piercings, Tattoos, Parties, Friends
Dislikes: Ignorance, Loud Obnoxious People, really nothin else, I am way to easy goin to dislike much.
Little Bio Thing: Sup, I'm Eric, a 19 yr old Philosiphy Major at Villanova University (Originally from Reading, PA. I'm really big into music, sports, just about anything. I am at times to laid back for my own good and really dont let anything get under my skin. I jus like to chill out with cool people, talk with chill people, the regular college guy stuff. So yea... that it, not much else to say. PM me if ya wanna know more.


----------



## Fairia

Nevermind, I found it. Must of be hidden from me LOL.

Anyway...

My real name is Alison, 25-years-old, I've been a college graduated for 2 years with a B.A. in Communication Studies, media track. I live in Pennsylvania, in the northeast area. I enjoy reading and writing, I have an interest in anime and manga and the Japanese culture all around. I also enjoy film as well as horror movies and film studies which was my focus in college.

I can be an easy going person. I consider myself, intelligent, kind, caring, open minded and honest as best as I can.


----------



## KnottyOne

Cool, I feel honred that another chill person from PA posted right after me ^_^


----------



## Fairia

Yes and as it says, you're from Philly. I've been there a few times.


----------



## KnottyOne

I go to school in Philly at Villanova. I'm originally from Reading, but it is nice to say I'm from somewhere nicer then that lol


----------



## Fairia

I guess it's safe to say on here that I live in a place called Stroudsburg.


----------



## activistfatgirl

KnottyOne said:


> OK, so I'm new to the site so I thought I would come out and just inroduce myself
> 
> Name: Eric (or E if your an Entourage fan)
> Age: 19



Welcome. I also wanted to say that if you were, say, at least 4 years older, I'd begin an online flirting spree of which has never been seen on Dimensions. Plus, you live in my favorite city!


----------



## Jes

activistfatgirl said:


> Welcome. I also wanted to say that if you were, say, at least 4 years older, I'd begin an online flirting spree of which has never been seen on Dimensions. Plus, you live in my favorite city!


and WHHHHHHYYYYY is it your favorite, AFG? Hmmmmmmnnnnn? Yes, JJ and I thought so.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Jes said:


> and WHHHHHHYYYYY is it your favorite, AFG? Hmmmmmmnnnnn? Yes, JJ and I thought so.



Ma'am, what do you mean?

*innocent eyes*

No really, philly has a great combination of urban space, working class struggle, public transportation and accesability that really appeals to me. Plus its close to tons of friends in surrounding cities. So THERE!


----------



## Weejee

I used to live in Georgia too, In Atlanta. That was waaaay back in 1977 to 1979, when I was a young woman and exploring the big wide world. it was fun, and it was hot and humid, and I still miss some of those times. Lived right near the art museum. They hadn't even built the subway yet. (Well, they opened the first station about 2 months before I left.)

Sometimes my friend from Alabama and I would take rides. We went to Lake Lanier. On the way back, some one was selling Boiled Peanuts at a wooden stand. I had never had them before. Mmmmm good! And exotic.

Now I live in Carlsbad, CA. I like this place too. 

Weejee


----------



## calauria

Name: Lucy
Age: 34
Location: Clearwater, Florida


----------



## grizz

I missed this thread, oh well, name's Aaron, 32 years old, live in California.

<----me


----------



## GPL

Welcome here, Lucy!
I hope you enjoy this site very much.
Think you look good in the pics, hun.

Hugs, GPL.




calauria said:


> Name: Lucy
> Age: 34
> Location: Clearwater, Florida


----------



## Joseph the Weird

Hello everyone, I'm Joseph (officially José, but it's never used). I'm living in Barcelona as a college student right now, but up until a few months ago I lived in the Canary Islands (btw, any other Spanish members around here?). I've been lurking around the internet FA scene for a few years now, and I decided it was finally time to show my face in the community (mostly because in college I have much more free time for things like this).


----------



## out.of.habit

Joseph the Weird said:


> Hello everyone, I'm Joseph (officially Jos&#233;, but it's never used). I'm living in Barcelona as a college student right now, but up until a few months ago I lived in the Canary Islands (btw, any other Spanish members around here?). I've been lurking around the internet FA scene for a few years now, and I decided it was finally time to show my face in the community (mostly because in college I have much more free time for things like this).



I'm not Spanish, but I adore Barcelona. I only spent about a week there, but I can't wait for an opportunity to go back. Welcome to the boards, Joseph!


----------



## BeautifulBBW

Name: Dana
Age: Forever 29 :batting: 
Location: Atlanta, GA
Music: Anything I can shake my butt to - I'm the BBW Beyonce! 
Likes: Clothing!, Wonderful Friends, Breezy days, good food, music, my wonderful Hubby
Dislikes: I hate being bored! ugh...
About me: Down to earth, generally happy and want to meet new people in the Atlanta area!!

View attachment pink klee 2.jpg


----------



## calauria

GPL said:


> Welcome here, Lucy!
> I hope you enjoy this site very much.
> Think you look good in the pics, hun.
> 
> Hugs, GPL.




Thank you!! Glad to be here!!


----------



## metalheadFA

Right guess Ill add to this!
Name: Richard 
Age: 21
Location: Bristol, UK
Profession: Student (BA in Creative Studies in English) also part timer on a recycling truck
Music: Heavy metal (Death metal, Grindcore, doom, drone, ambient and experimental) some old school punk, some dark jazz and electronica etc.
Likes: Music, drumming, rollerblading, roller and ice hockey (Toronto Maple Leafs) Reading, Writing obviously, football (soccer) video games, beer, pubs and Fairtrade.
Dislikes: Biggotry, Many major Corporations, Millitant Vegetarians, meat eaters or vegans, bad road users and ignorance.
Also cool hair Knotty one its like how I wanted my hair but didnt work out as well!


----------



## KnottyOne

Thanx alot bro, urs look alot better then mine though. Mine are still baby dreads that need to tighten up lol. But yea, welcome to dim bro.


----------



## metalheadFA

Thats an old picture man they're a mess now... a tip never cut the loose hair try and tangle it in or let it turn to frizz it looks a whole lot better!


----------



## KnottyOne

yea, already learned that lol


----------



## LillyBBBW

BeautifulBBW said:


> Name: Dana
> Age: Forever 29 :batting:
> Location: Atlanta, GA
> Music: Anything I can shake my butt to - I'm the BBW Beyonce!
> Likes: Clothing!, Wonderful Friends, Breezy days, good food, music, my wonderful Hubby
> Dislikes: I hate being bored! ugh...
> About me: Down to earth, generally happy and want to meet new people in the Atlanta area!!
> 
> View attachment 10232



Wow! So pretty!


----------



## orbsinsanity

Name: Funkyrhino The Peoples Dancer
Age: ageless
Location: The Bluegrass State baby!
Profession: IT Security, dancer, dating advisor, class clown
Music: hiphop, classic rock, old school R&B, funk, punk, 70/80's metal, etc
Likes: meeting all types of women, dancing, working out, reading, 
Dislikes: too much to get into.


Of course my main pic is on my avatar if you click on it you get a free prize - a picture of me and some chicken wings.


----------



## Renaissance Woman

orbsinsanity said:


> Name: Funkyrhino The Peoples Dancer
> Age: ageless
> Location: The Bluegrass State baby!
> Profession: IT Security, dancer, dating advisor, class clown
> Music: hiphop, classic rock, old school R&B, funk, punk, 70/80's metal, etc
> Likes: meeting all types of women, dancing, working out, reading,
> Dislikes: too much to get into.
> 
> 
> Of course my main pic is on my avatar if you click on it you get a free prize - a picture of me and some chicken wings.


I got the prize about me getting to look at a cute man. Where are the chicken wings?   

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Punkin1024

O.k. - some of you may remember me from about 2 years ago. This type of message board is new to me - so I'll have to learn my way around later. Right now I'll just post information.  

Name: Punkin (Ella)
Location: near Abilene, Texas
Profession: Items Processing Specialist - Banking. I really have this job to pay the bills. I'd really like to be a writer or an editor when I grow up  .
Music: Country, Texas Country, Celtic, New Age, Classical, Soft Rock - mostly from the 70's and 80's.
Likes: Chocolate, cats, Saturday mornings hanging around in my pj's and eating waffles and watching cartoons, rainy days (too few of them around here), hanging out with my friends and enjoying a good meal, people with a good sense of humor, playing with my cats, Autumn, roses, Chai, pumpkins and chocolate!
Dislikes: Mean spirited people, restaurants that have seating too close and I have to squeeze my way to get to my table, cars that don't have adequate seat belts, one size fits all, dust storms, rattlesnakes, people that don't like cats or don't understand those of us that love our pets, bigotry, turnipgreens, liver, sushi.
About me: I'm 49, married, 230 lbs., left-handed, Native Texan. I'm working on what I want to do and be for my next 50 years. I do have a webpage "www.punkinsacres.com" that has pictures (old ones) and tells a little more about me.

Sigh - I'm just so very very glad to be back!
 Punkin


----------



## out.of.habit

Punkin1024 said:


> Sigh - I'm just so very very glad to be back!
> Punkin



Welcome home, Punkin.


----------



## orbsinsanity

Renaissance Woman said:


> I got the prize about me getting to look at a cute man. Where are the chicken wings?
> 
> Welcome to the boards!




they're here! Where are you? I have beer and wings ready! Oh and oil...no the other kind of oil!!!


----------



## LillyBBBW

Hey! Welcome back Punkin! 




Punkin1024 said:


> O.k. - some of you may remember me from about 2 years ago. This type of message board is new to me - so I'll have to learn my way around later. Right now I'll just post information.
> 
> Name: Punkin (Ella)
> Location: near Abilene, Texas
> Profession: Items Processing Specialist - Banking. I really have this job to pay the bills. I'd really like to be a writer or an editor when I grow up  .
> Music: Country, Texas Country, Celtic, New Age, Classical, Soft Rock - mostly from the 70's and 80's.
> Likes: Chocolate, cats, Saturday mornings hanging around in my pj's and eating waffles and watching cartoons, rainy days (too few of them around here), hanging out with my friends and enjoying a good meal, people with a good sense of humor, playing with my cats, Autumn, roses, Chai, pumpkins and chocolate!
> Dislikes: Mean spirited people, restaurants that have seating too close and I have to squeeze my way to get to my table, cars that don't have adequate seat belts, one size fits all, dust storms, rattlesnakes, people that don't like cats or don't understand those of us that love our pets, bigotry, turnipgreens, liver, sushi.
> About me: I'm 49, married, 230 lbs., left-handed, Native Texan. I'm working on what I want to do and be for my next 50 years. I do have a webpage "www.punkinsacres.com" that has pictures (old ones) and tells a little more about me.
> 
> Sigh - I'm just so very very glad to be back!
> Punkin


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^she seems like a sweetie


----------



## Cre

Hi guys!! I haven't been a member here long and I can't even remember who referred me to this site.. But this is the first time i've posted and honestly I have no idea what to say.. I never know what to say on forums.. My name is Christy or Cre as most ppl online know me.. I am one of the juggmaster models.. I live in SC and i'm 27 years old.. I hope to make some friends here and start posting more often.. Thanks for havin me!!:blush:


----------



## AnnMarie

Cre said:


> Hi guys!! I haven't been a member here long and I can't even remember who referred me to this site.. But this is the first time i've posted and honestly I have no idea what to say.. I never know what to say on forums.. My name is Christy or Cre as most ppl online know me.. I am one of the juggmaster models.. I live in SC and i'm 27 years old.. I hope to make some friends here and start posting more often.. Thanks for havin me!!:blush:



Welcome, Cre... hope you enjoy posting here. Just make sure (since you're a web model) that you thoroughly review the rules posted on the Paysite Board, as they concern how you post in other places on the site.  

Enjoy!


----------



## KnottyOne

Welcome to the forum, it's a pleasure to have ya. Make yourself at home.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Name: Not tellin' 
Location: During the school year, Mass., but home is Virginia.
Profession: Full time college student. English major, Spanish minor.
Music: Anything except gangsta rap and "my dog died" country.
Likes: cuddling, being touched, men that are in awe of my body, FAs; books of all kinds, writing, singing, cats and dogs, children (though I don't have any), learning. 
Dislikes: bigotry, discrimination, pulling all-nighters to finish papers.

About me: I'm 27, single, and about 375 pounds. I attend a pretty elite school, so I have virtually no free time, except when I'm putting off writing a paper (like now  ). I'll be graduating in May, and I hope to write for a magazine or some other type of periodical. Or perhaps do PR writing. Not sure yet. My preferences in men tend to run more toward the skinny to average side, rather than the BHM side. I LOVE BHMs, don't get me wrong, I'm just not generally attracted to them. That's not to say it won't ever happen. That's just to say it hasn't yet.  I'm also quite content with my size, as it is right now. So if you want to change it, in either direction, I'm probably not your girl.  I spent last semester in Spain and loved it, and I can call myself fluent in Spanish. I've been told I'm quite a challenge - but I think the fact that I don't let anyone walk all over me is a good thing.  

Here's me:


----------



## KnottyOne

Hey bigbeautifulme, very nice to have you on the board, hope ya enjoy your stay and make yourself at home. Hope ta see more of ya around here



BigBeautifulMe said:


> I attend a pretty elite school, so I have virtually no free time, except when I'm putting off writing a paper (like now )



And I find this hillarious because this is exactly what I am doing right now to lol. Take it ez and enjoy yourself. -eric


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

KnottyOne said:


> Hey bigbeautifulme, very nice to have you on the board, hope ya enjoy your stay and make yourself at home. Hope ta see more of ya around here



Hi Eric, thanks for the welcome.  Have no fear, you'll see more of me around here. Once I find a message board I like (and I like this one very much), I peruse it whenever I'm procrastinating. So you should see me, oh, at least once a day. 

Paper? What paper?


----------



## KnottyOne

I'm a philosophy major minoring in Classics. All I do is read, think about what I read and then write a paper on it. Then make up my own belief and write a paper on that. Then merge them and write a paper on how mine is the same and different. All I do is write lol, which is for the better cause I absolutely love writing. But yea, glad to see that you will be swingin round the message boards... I really need to stop blowing this off... why is Kant so boring? lol Take it ez.


----------



## Jes

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Name: Not tellin'
> Location: During the school year, Mass., but home is Virginia.
> Profession: Full time college student. English major, Spanish minor.
> Music: Anything except gangsta rap and "my dog died" country.
> Likes: cuddling, being touched, men that are in awe of my body, FAs; books of all kinds, writing, singing, cats and dogs, children (though I don't have any), learning.
> Dislikes: bigotry, discrimination, pulling all-nighters to finish papers.
> ]


Welcome, but isn't your BF a little old for you??


----------



## activistfatgirl

Cre said:


> Hi guys!! I haven't been a member here long and I can't even remember who referred me to this site.. But this is the first time i've posted and honestly I have no idea what to say.. I never know what to say on forums.. My name is Christy or Cre as most ppl online know me.. I am one of the juggmaster models.. I live in SC and i'm 27 years old.. I hope to make some friends here and start posting more often.. Thanks for havin me!!:blush:



Welcome Cre.

I'll try not to stumble over my words around ya...you webmodels always do that to me!  

Hope you enjoy your stay here!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BigBeautifulMe said:


> N
> Here's me:



Beautiful face and skin


----------



## LillyBBBW

Ooh, so pretty. Love the glasses girlie. Welcome aboard! 




BigBeautifulMe said:


> Name: Not tellin'
> Location: During the school year, Mass., but home is Virginia.
> Profession: Full time college student. English major, Spanish minor.
> Music: Anything except gangsta rap and "my dog died" country.
> Likes: cuddling, being touched, men that are in awe of my body, FAs; books of all kinds, writing, singing, cats and dogs, children (though I don't have any), learning.
> Dislikes: bigotry, discrimination, pulling all-nighters to finish papers.
> 
> About me: I'm 27, single, and about 375 pounds. I attend a pretty elite school, so I have virtually no free time, except when I'm putting off writing a paper (like now  ). I'll be graduating in May, and I hope to write for a magazine or some other type of periodical. Or perhaps do PR writing. Not sure yet. My preferences in men tend to run more toward the skinny to average side, rather than the BHM side. I LOVE BHMs, don't get me wrong, I'm just not generally attracted to them. That's not to say it won't ever happen. That's just to say it hasn't yet.  I'm also quite content with my size, as it is right now. So if you want to change it, in either direction, I'm probably not your girl.  I spent last semester in Spain and loved it, and I can call myself fluent in Spanish. I've been told I'm quite a challenge - but I think the fact that I don't let anyone walk all over me is a good thing.
> 
> Here's me:


----------



## GPL

Wow!
You are more than beautiful girl; you are gorgeous!
It is a pleasure to have you here. Nice to meet you, pretty lady:wubu: 

Tight hugs, GPL. 




BigBeautifulMe said:


> Name: Not tellin'
> Location: During the school year, Mass., but home is Virginia.
> Profession: Full time college student. English major, Spanish minor.
> Music: Anything except gangsta rap and "my dog died" country.
> Likes: cuddling, being touched, men that are in awe of my body, FAs; books of all kinds, writing, singing, cats and dogs, children (though I don't have any), learning.
> Dislikes: bigotry, discrimination, pulling all-nighters to finish papers.
> 
> About me: I'm 27, single, and about 375 pounds. I attend a pretty elite school, so I have virtually no free time, except when I'm putting off writing a paper (like now  ). I'll be graduating in May, and I hope to write for a magazine or some other type of periodical. Or perhaps do PR writing. Not sure yet. My preferences in men tend to run more toward the skinny to average side, rather than the BHM side. I LOVE BHMs, don't get me wrong, I'm just not generally attracted to them. That's not to say it won't ever happen. That's just to say it hasn't yet.  I'm also quite content with my size, as it is right now. So if you want to change it, in either direction, I'm probably not your girl.  I spent last semester in Spain and loved it, and I can call myself fluent in Spanish. I've been told I'm quite a challenge - but I think the fact that I don't let anyone walk all over me is a good thing.
> 
> Here's me:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Thanks for the compliments, all.  I'm glad to be here - this looks like a truly exceptional group of people.


----------



## nosaj

Welcome BBM; hope you enjoy the time you spend here!


----------



## Punkin1024

LillyBBBW said:


> Hey! Welcome back Punkin!


I was glad to see a few people I remember that are still here. I'm still finding my around here, so much to read! This place is really hopping!


----------



## LillyBBBW

Punkin1024 said:


> I was glad to see a few people I remember that are still here. I'm still finding my around here, so much to read! This place is really hopping!



It is a little disorienting at first. After a short while though you begin to slip naturally into a groove once you know where your favorite places are. It truly is good to see you here again Punkin.


----------



## Fairia

Hi! I can see you're not shy on showing off your body .


----------



## rainyday

Punkin1024 said:


> O.k. - some of you may remember me from about 2 years ago. This type of message board is new to me - so I'll have to learn my way around later. Right now I'll just post information.



Welcome back, Punkin. Nice to see you return.

And welcome to all the other new folks.


----------



## Punkin1024

rainyday said:


> Welcome back, Punkin. Nice to see you return.
> 
> And welcome to all the other new folks.


I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone again!


----------



## fatbottomedgrrl

Name: Jennifer
Age: 30
Location: DC
Profession: retail drone/jackarse of all trades

Music: There's a soft spot in my heart for Hair Metal, however, I'm currently obsessed with Northern Soul. 

Likes: Salty over sweet (in food and in people), shoes with coordinating handbags, burlesque, dive bars, sewing, culinary adventures, road trips

Dislikes: over-priced cocktails, tapered pants, the word 'moist' (eewww), and precious moments figurines

About me: tall, fat, black,mouthy and cynical in a super upbeat way, relatively mature, relatively secure, and a lot of fun. somehow got led to the board as a result of attending the Vegas Bash, and since gotten hooked on the Fashion/Clothing thread


----------



## Boteroesque Babe

fatbottomedgrrl said:


> Likes: Salty over sweet (in food and in people)...


Great line, fatbottomedgrrl. I'm so with ya. And welcome.


----------



## JoyJoy

Punkin1024 said:


> I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone again!


 Hi Punkin! Small world...my mom lives in Abilene. I'm down there a couple of times a year...growing place! 

Quick question....you don't happen to know someone named Ginger, do you?


----------



## biackrlng

YOU ARE GORGEOUS!! AN ABSOLUTE DOLL:wubu: :smitten: 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Beautiful face and skin


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

biackrlng said:


> YOU ARE GORGEOUS!! AN ABSOLUTE DOLL:wubu: :smitten:



He quoted me but I think he means you, bigbeautifulme


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Oh, thanks. :blush: Although you're gorgeous yourself in that long, flowing green dress and those wings.


----------



## Mini

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thanks for the compliments, all.  I'm glad to be here - this looks like a truly exceptional group of people.



Some more so than others.


----------



## CJ the FA

Name: CJ
Location: California 
Occupation: Student

After a long time lurking on the site/board I finally decided to join the forums so Ill try and contribute something every once in a while.


----------



## out.of.habit

CJ the FA said:


> Name: CJ
> Location: California
> Occupation: Student
> 
> After a long time lurking on the site/board I finally decided to join the forums so Ill try and contribute something every once in a while.




Welcome, CJ. Cozy place here, glad you've joined us!


----------



## fatbottomedgrrl

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Great line, fatbottomedgrrl. I'm so with ya. And welcome.



Thanks for the welcome! I look forward to chatting with you and all the other folks here.


----------



## lestamore

Name: Laura
Location: Oregon! It is a magical Wonderland!
Profession: just finished my ba in Communication/Economics I have yet to decide what is next. I contomplate supervillainy.
Music: I like a little of anything. I like the 80s synth pop. I like the indie rock. I like the classic rock and old country, and ethnic music and techno and even a little of the punk and hardcore.
Likes: I like a level of geekyness. I like reading, traveling, local beer. I like to have adventures!! I like public transportation. I like to make things. I love to dance! Art and music! And reading random blogs. And John Maynard Keynes. And camping.
Dislikes: People who lie all the time and get all upset if you notice. And people who demand that you agree with them. But more or less I am not very offendable. I guess you could do it if you tried. I become unhappy if people are mad at me

About me: I am 27. About 210lb. I beleive that life experience is important and also talking to people. I am kindof spiritual in my own way. I think too much sometimes. I'm a gemini you see. I havn't decided if I approve of the BBW terminology. But I guess it is handy. Infact I just recently discovered this whole phenomena. 

And I attached some pics. I hope they are apropriate. 

And if anyone is interested in trading pics privately thatmight be fun! 

View attachment 1curious.jpg


View attachment 3meup.jpg


View attachment 7cleavage.jpg


View attachment 11sitting.jpg


----------



## KuroBara

My name is Geralyn Holmes. I am 26, and a Capricorn. Part of me wants to say tall, black and full-figured (but fat in all honesty), but I know I am much more than that. I am a funny, cynical, intelligent (probably too much for my own good), caring, affectionate, bossy bundle of magnificent chaos. I read, I play video games fanatically, I argue with my mother, I watch Court TV, National Geographic, and Nickelodeon. I hate dubbed anime. I have great legs. I have started exercising at least four times a week, but will not give up fried chicken. I cried reading The Dark Tower. I want to teach English in Japan for at least a year. I'm Pro-Choice and listen to Rush Limbaugh. I love my cats and my Jeep more than most people, but not my friends. I can be goofy, serious, or seriously goofy at any time. Winter is my favorite season. I read Tarot cards, though not without a guidebook (one day, I will surpass Cleo!!!). My family frustrates and fulfils me to no end. The 1GB stick of memory is the greatest invention known to man, Depo-Provera, the greatest known to women. Lately, I've been feeling lonlier than usual. I've been here before and know how uplifting a place it can be. I'm just hoping to get my happiness back. I've had WLS nine months ago and have only lost about 50 lbs., so I consider it a failure. THis was pretty much the last resort, so if I'm to die from obesity related problems (the diabetes and cholesterol are under control at least), I at least want to be happy while I'm still here.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Geralyn, the good news is that "slow losers" when it comes to WLS often fair better in the long run. You might look up MissVickie on here. She's the same way, and has done beautifully. Nice to see another woman from TN, though soon I'll be a California girl! 

Did you guys get the cold snap up that way too? It's FREEZING here in east TN!



KuroBara said:


> My name is Geralyn Holmes. I am 26, and a Capricorn. Part of me wants to say tall, black and full-figured (but fat in all honesty), but I know I am much more than that. I am a funny, cynical, intelligent (probably too much for my own good), caring, affectionate, bossy bundle of magnificent chaos. I read, I play video games fanatically, I argue with my mother, I watch Court TV, National Geographic, and Nickelodeon. I hate dubbed anime. I have great legs. I have started exercising at least four times a week, but will not give up fried chicken. I cried reading The Dark Tower. I want to teach English in Japan for at least a year. I'm Pro-Choice and listen to Rush Limbaugh. I love my cats and my Jeep more than most people, but not my friends. I can be goofy, serious, or seriously goofy at any time. Winter is my favorite season. I read Tarot cards, though not without a guidebook (one day, I will surpass Cleo!!!). My family frustrates and fulfils me to no end. The 1GB stick of memory is the greatest invention known to man, Depo-Provera, the greatest known to women. Lately, I've been feeling lonlier than usual. I've been here before and know how uplifting a place it can be. I'm just hoping to get my happiness back. I've had WLS nine months ago and have only lost about 50 lbs., so I consider it a failure. THis was pretty much the last resort, so if I'm to die from obesity related problems (the diabetes and cholesterol are under control at least), I at least want to be happy while I'm still here.


----------



## KuroBara

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Geralyn, the good news is that "slow losers" when it comes to WLS often fair better in the long run. You might look up MissVickie on here. She's the same way, and has done beautifully. Nice to see another woman from TN, though soon I'll be a California girl!
> 
> Did you guys get the cold snap up that way too? It's FREEZING here in east TN!


Man, did we!! Now I need some dear FA to keep warm!


----------



## Punkin1024

JoyJoy said:


> Hi Punkin! Small world...my mom lives in Abilene. I'm down there a couple of times a year...growing place!
> 
> Quick question....you don't happen to know someone named Ginger, do you?


No, I don't know anyone named Ginger. Lots of people in Abilene. I work for First Technology Services, downtown Abilene. I've often thought that a lot of the FA's here would love to work where I work. There are a lot of wonderfully nice, pretty and sassy BBW's that I work with. We love to eat in our department and seems that there are always lots of goodies to be had in our building this time of year. :eat2: Have you ever been to Vleda's Chocolates, McKay's Bakeries or to the Russell Stover's outlet when you visited your Mom?


----------



## Punkin1024

KuroBara said:


> Lately, I've been feeling lonlier than usual. I've been here before and know how uplifting a place it can be. I'm just hoping to get my happiness back. I've had WLS nine months ago and have only lost about 50 lbs., so I consider it a failure. THis was pretty much the last resort, so if I'm to die from obesity related problems (the diabetes and cholesterol are under control at least), I at least want to be happy while I'm still here.


Hi Geralyn! Though I haven't undergone WLS - I've spent my last 2 years dieting. I wanted to be healthier, but this past year I've been fighting depression and a feeling of lonliness. I truely missed the people here, because I don't know anyone else that understands the fear (how society puts fear of diabetes and other diseases when you are fat) and the pressure from family to lose that we all deal with daily. It is nice to be complimented from people that love fat on a woman. I hope you get your happiness back - I want that too. I hope to see you around here often.


----------



## JoyJoy

Punkin1024 said:


> No, I don't know anyone named Ginger. Lots of people in Abilene. I work for First Technology Services, downtown Abilene. I've often thought that a lot of the FA's here would love to work where I work. There are a lot of wonderfully nice, pretty and sassy BBW's that I work with. We love to eat in our department and seems that there are always lots of goodies to be had in our building this time of year. :eat2: Have you ever been to Vleda's Chocolates, McKay's Bakeries or to the Russell Stover's outlet when you visited your Mom?


 Hi Punkin! I asked about Ginger because she also lives in Abilene and comes here...it is a big city, but I knew it couldn't hurt to ask.  

I've heard Mom talk about all of those places, and I know I've been able to benefit from her visits to the bakery and the Russell Stover's....perhaps I need to make her take me to visit them next time I'm down.

I'm glad that you found your way back here, and hope you and Geralyn both can get as much from the people here as I have!


----------



## rainyday

**Waves to the fellow Oregonian** Welcome Lestamore and everyone else


----------



## Spanky

KuroBara said:


> My name is Geralyn Holmes. I am 26, and a Capricorn. Part of me wants to say tall, black and full-figured (but fat in all honesty), but I know I am much more than that. I am a funny, cynical, intelligent (probably too much for my own good), caring, affectionate, bossy bundle of magnificent chaos. I read, I play video games fanatically, I argue with my mother, I watch Court TV, National Geographic, and Nickelodeon. I hate dubbed anime. I have great legs. I have started exercising at least four times a week, but will not give up fried chicken. I cried reading The Dark Tower. I want to teach English in Japan for at least a year. I'm Pro-Choice and listen to Rush Limbaugh. I love my cats and my Jeep more than most people, but not my friends. I can be goofy, serious, or seriously goofy at any time. Winter is my favorite season. I read Tarot cards, though not without a guidebook (one day, I will surpass Cleo!!!). My family frustrates and fulfils me to no end. The 1GB stick of memory is the greatest invention known to man, Depo-Provera, the greatest known to women. Lately, I've been feeling lonlier than usual. I've been here before and know how uplifting a place it can be. I'm just hoping to get my happiness back. I've had WLS nine months ago and have only lost about 50 lbs., so I consider it a failure. THis was pretty much the last resort, so if I'm to die from obesity related problems (the diabetes and cholesterol are under control at least), I at least want to be happy while I'm still here.



Welcome (back) KuroBara! I don't have any experience in WLS other than an in-law is considering it and what I've read here. Just a positive take on your situation as I read it: (1) you are moving in the direction you wanted to, (2) sounds like you are healthier now (cholesterol and diabetes), (3) I agree that in ANY ENDEAVOR in life, slow and steady wins the race. 

Anyways, good luck to you. Enjoy the boards. I hope you get to your goal, whatever it is. 

- Spanky


----------



## KuroBara

Spanky said:


> Welcome (back) KuroBara! I don't have any experience in WLS other than an in-law is considering it and what I've read here. Just a positive take on your situation as I read it: (1) you are moving in the direction you wanted to, (2) sounds like you are healthier now (cholesterol and diabetes), (3) I agree that in ANY ENDEAVOR in life, slow and steady wins the race.
> 
> Anyways, good luck to you. Enjoy the boards. I hope you get to your goal, whatever it is.
> 
> - Spanky


Thanks you all! THis kind of support is just what I was hoping for. I know I will have to be the main source of hope for myself, but this helps a lot. And caramel ice cream.


----------



## supersoup

it's 3 am here, and i'm bored to tears and somehow found this place in my online travels, so i thought i'd join...here goes


Name: Amanda, but I usually hear manda or mandy
Age: 23
Location: ohio, the armpit of america!
Profession: the technical name is computer room operator, but i really just coordinate anything and everything to do with inventory at a department store
Music: rock-all kinds, indie, whatever makes me dance around in my underoos
Likes: music, shows, my buddies, my bad dog, my godkids, flip flops, chapstick, and laughing
Dislikes: dickheads, people that are serious all the time, my manager, the sound of feet on the carpet, and when my hair gets curly
About me: i'm 23, a self proclaimed super dork, and i'm pretty ok with life right now. i could always use more folks to chat with though, so bring it on kids!! 

View attachment boxes.JPG


View attachment freckle.JPG


View attachment tits.JPG


----------



## LillyBBBW

Manda! You look SO much like my best friend Jen who moved away to NC a few years ago. You have a brown haired evil twin. Welcome beautiful. 





supersoup said:


> it's 3 am here, and i'm bored to tears and somehow found this place in my online travels, so i thought i'd join...here goes
> 
> 
> Name: Amanda, but I usually hear manda or mandy
> Age: 23
> Location: ohio, the armpit of america!
> Profession: the technical name is computer room operator, but i really just coordinate anything and everything to do with inventory at a department store
> Music: rock-all kinds, indie, whatever makes me dance around in my underoos
> Likes: music, shows, my buddies, my bad dog, my godkids, flip flops, chapstick, and laughing
> Dislikes: dickheads, people that are serious all the time, my manager, the sound of feet on the carpet, and when my hair gets curly
> About me: i'm 23, a self proclaimed super dork, and i'm pretty ok with life right now. i could always use more folks to chat with though, so bring it on kids!!


----------



## supersoup

LillyBBBW said:


> Manda! You look SO much like my best friend Jen who moved away to NC a few years ago. You have a brown haired evil twin. Welcome beautiful.


:blush: 

sheesh, thank you!!

...and i could argue as to whether she's the evil one or i am...


----------



## LillyBBBW

supersoup said:


> :blush:
> 
> sheesh, thank you!!
> 
> ...and i could argue as to whether she's the evil one or i am...



If you answer yes to any one of the follwing questions, you just may be a contender:

1. You spent one night drying out in the clink for disorderly conduct.

2. You punched your boyfriend in the jaw because he was flirting with another woman and the following week he bought you a ring and proposed. You said no.

3. You stood up and hollered, "Master base! Master base," in the crowded cafeteria of an evangelical youth rally function hall.

Gawd I miss her. :wubu:


----------



## KnottyOne

> supersoup
> Name: Amanda, but I usually hear manda or mandy
> Age: 23
> Location: ohio, the armpit of america!
> Profession: the technical name is computer room operator, but i really just coordinate anything and everything to do with inventory at a department store
> Music: rock-all kinds, indie, whatever makes me dance around in my underoos
> Likes: music, shows, my buddies, my bad dog, my godkids, flip flops, chapstick, and laughing
> Dislikes: dickheads, people that are serious all the time, my manager, the sound of feet on the carpet, and when my hair gets curly
> About me: i'm 23, a self proclaimed super dork, and i'm pretty ok with life right now. i could always use more folks to chat with though, so bring it on kids!!



Hey, welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy yourself. And dont hate on Ohio to much, PA is right next to you and people m,ay get the wrong idea about us to lol.


----------



## supersoup

KnottyOne said:


> Hey, welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy yourself. And dont hate on Ohio to much, PA is right next to you and people m,ay get the wrong idea about us to lol.


oh i love pa, you can get yuengling there!!! and i only live 10 minutes from sharon pa. people around here say we are from ohiovania. nerds.


----------



## KnottyOne

supersoup said:


> oh i love pa, you can get yuengling there!!! and i only live 10 minutes from sharon pa. people around here say we are from ohiovania. nerds.



Yea, I used to live like... 35 min from the brewery I think, good place ^_^. Right now I'm a Philly boy, wouldnt wanna be anywhere else in the world. But hey, 10 min from PA, we'll call you a PA girl ^_^


----------



## supersoup

KnottyOne said:


> Yea, I used to live like... 35 min from the brewery I think, good place ^_^. Right now I'm a Philly boy, wouldnt wanna be anywhere else in the world. But hey, 10 min from PA, we'll call you a PA girl ^_^


i've never been to the brewery...it never occurred to me that you could.

i smell a road trip in my future...oh, and i'd gladly be a pa girl, especially since i'm a die hard steelers fan!


----------



## KnottyOne

supersoup said:


> i've never been to the brewery...it never occurred to me that you could.
> 
> i smell a road trip in my future...oh, and i'd gladly be a pa girl, especially since i'm a die hard steelers fan!



Its not as much that you can visit as that it's cheaper buying from the brewery, makes life alot easier lol. And... well I can kinda forgive you for being a Steelers fan lol. And dont bother road trippin, unless your coming to Philly this state has nothin, It's just Philly, Pittsburgh and a bunch of Mountains in the middle lol, gotta roll out east, thats where the action is ^_^


----------



## ladyapplesauce

Hi all. I'm excited that I'm finally getting on with it and putting myself on this thing.

Name: Ladyapplesauce
Location: Beautiful Washington (as opposed to the OTHER one) 
Profession: I do a lot of work with teens and am a studentish (I'm trying to finish my BA and get to grad school. 
Music: underground hip-hop, indie, electronic and experimental stuff
Likes: I love to read and I love movies, films and a few television shows. I also love hiking and going out into the forest and romping through the woods. I also love to bike, I know exercise is not a popular subject here but it is fun as well as an excellent and less environmentally shitty form of transportation
Dislikes: Bigotry, racism, sexism, homophobia - people who say and maybe even think that they're very accepting and love "all kinds of people" but are really just blind to their own privilege and don't want to understand the way oppression works.

About me: I'm 22. I'm pissed off about a lot of things but I still manage to be kind of cute and darn near endearing when I want to be. I love to cook and eat delicious food not made of animals. I suppose I could put up a ton of different categorizations and which ones I identify with and which ones I don't really but I'm trying to remain a little neutral and fluid at this point.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^Sounds interesting 
Welcome


----------



## mslady

View attachment LADY.jpg

*hey guys im mslady cant wait to hear from all of you ....*


----------



## Ericthonius

supersoup said:


> i've never been to the brewery...it never occurred to me that you could.
> 
> i smell a road trip in my future...oh, and i'd gladly be a pa girl, especially since i'm a die hard steelers fan!



Go on a Sunday morning and you can watch the Wilkes-Barre FD climb up and down the outside of it as a drill. Plus... There's not one but TWO Krispy Kreme shops in W-B. It's one of the things I miss about living in NEPA, the doughnuts.


----------



## ashmamma84

NAME: Ashley

LOCATION: Chicago

PROFESSION: Life long student

MUSIC: all neo soul, and hip hop - absolutely no rap!

LIKES: spending time with my partner, following my bliss, eating, shopping...I run the gamut.

DISLIKES: when I can't find cute shoes in my size, when food is supposed to be hot, but it's cold...on a serious note, homophobia, racism, intolerance of any sort.

ABOUT ME: I'm a super smart, super sassy woman of color. I love life, learning and laughing.


----------



## activistfatgirl

supersoup said:


> Dislikes: the sound of feet on the carpet



I just noticed this and sorta freaked out. I can not stand barefeet rubbing on carpet. The whole thing makes me react very strongly. My best friend does it all the time and the sight and sound makes me make her stop it immediately.

You're the first person I've ever seen mention it. I feel so legitimate now! 

Welcome.


----------



## supersoup

activistfatgirl said:


> I just noticed this and sorta freaked out. I can not stand barefeet rubbing on carpet. The whole thing makes me react very strongly. My best friend does it all the time and the sight and sound makes me make her stop it immediately.
> 
> You're the first person I've ever seen mention it. I feel so legitimate now!
> 
> Welcome.


holy canoli. ditto. i've never heard anyone that dislikes it either!!


----------



## AnubisBHM

Hi everyone. I'm new here and want to introduce myself a bit 

Name: Daniel
Age: 24
Weight: aprox.: 400 lbs
Location: Goseck, south of Saxony-Anhalt, Germany
Profession: Highschool student
Music: Metal, Rock, Indie and Gothic but I also like Game soundtracks ^^
Likes: Playing video games, chatting, cinema, friends and eating 
Dislikes: Ignorance, arrogance, inacceptance and that it seems to be impossible for me to find a FFA girlfriend in Germany  

Last but not least some pictures of me:

This one was shot at the 2006's Games Convention in Leipzig ^^





View attachment IMG_0002.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Nice pic, Daniel


----------



## aladdin

hi, ive been lurking in dimensions forums for... must be about 5/6 yrs now, thought i might finally reigster 

NAME: Cameron LIVES: UK/south London

MUSIC: Electronic, hiphop, funk/soul, some rock, old indie (1990-97)

LIKES: Music, playing guitar, drums and keys, interested in current affairs and politics and anythng creative really

DISLIKES: narrow minded people, arrogance, brainwashed people who refuse to see the bigger picture

ABOUT ME: shy, easy going, open minded yet occasionally opiniated. Not new to the whole (internet) FA thing, have been reading these pages for what seems like ever, finally signed up and hope to contribute with some like minded people. I will add a pic one day when im happy with my pic


----------



## randomalex

wow hello mslady! u r hot:wubu:


----------



## tink977

Hi! My name is Shassy and I am from New Orleans....new to this site, so I thought I would try this thread first. Look forward to hearing your thoughts! 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## gradstudent

Hi everyone. My name is Maggie. I've joined partly for personal reasons and partly for academic reasons. I'm studying Communications at Penn and have a really strong interest in issues of fat in our culture. I wanted to show my face here, and also let everyone know about my other post: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13836

which talks more about my research and invites some of you to help me out. 

Otherwise, I am looking forward to getting to know some of you. I'm a person who has sort of used research to come to terms with my own body, which I've become much more comfortable with and have therefore been treating much better lately. I love cooking, baking, movies, and spending time with my fiancee. I'm going to try to attach a picture now! 

View attachment IMG_0783 small.jpg


----------



## KnottyOne

gradstudent said:


> Hi everyone. My name is Maggie. I've joined partly for personal reasons and partly for academic reasons. I'm studying Communications at Penn



No way PENN!? I'm a Philosopy student at Villanova, we're practically neighbors lol. Gotta love the Big 5 ^_^. Thats awsome that there is someone else here reppin us ^_^. Hope ya enjoy your stay here, and I'll help ya in any way you need for your classes. Take it ez. -eric


----------



## Renaissance Woman

gradstudent said:


> Hi everyone. My name is Maggie. I've joined partly for personal reasons and partly for academic reasons. I'm studying Communications at Penn and have a really strong interest in issues of fat in our culture. I wanted to show my face here, and also let everyone know about my other post: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13836
> 
> which talks more about my research and invites some of you to help me out.
> 
> Otherwise, I am looking forward to getting to know some of you. I'm a person who has sort of used research to come to terms with my own body, which I've become much more comfortable with and have therefore been treating much better lately. I love cooking, baking, movies, and spending time with my fiancee. I'm going to try to attach a picture now!


Hi Maggie,

There are a number of us graduate student/academic types about here on the boards. Welcome!


----------



## MissStacie

saw this thread ages ago, and here I am finally getting around to posting:

Name: Stacie (yeah, my screen name is very creative)

Job: Member Services Rep for a New England HMO, part time BBW Internet model.

Likes: Good food, sometimes not so good food, like easy junk food (Kraft Mac/Cheese, chips and dip, etc), great friends, good books, singing and entertaining, karaoke, being a star, great conversation, Mineral Me Too cosmetics, getting my hair did, fun, sparkly earrings, getting fun clothes cheap...life in general.

Dislikes: Inane people, rudeness, disrespectful treatment, onions(unless they are in something and cut really small), almost all squash/gourd type veggies, jeans that don't fit right, people who make fun of fatties and homeless people, Bad drivers and people who don't talk/write good...lol

About me: Married, evil stepmother to a Tween and a full-fledged teenager, working on happiness and immortality.... 

View attachment Picture 002.jpg


----------



## Jack Skellington

Obelix said:


> This one was shot at the 2006's Games Convention in Leipzig



Going to Leipzig must been a blast. Did you get to try out the Wii?


----------



## Fuzzy

I just kept reading the thread, and kept putting off replying.. I mean.. I'm Fuzzy, who doesn't know me?  

*Name:* Fuzzy
*Age:* 39
*Current Location:* Utah
*Profession:* Technology Consultant
*Music: *Yes. 
*Likes:* Food, Cooking, Food, Antiques, Food, Cooking, Food, Collecting, Food, Sleep, Food, Voluptuous, Un-madeup, happy Women, Food, Kids (and Babies), Food, Jazz, Food, er... did I mention Food?
*Dislikes: *Politics, Rude people, swearing, Hyde Park, Horror, Blood, Bad Food
*About me:* A middle-aged IT consultant, who was once described as a food deity. I nearly dropped out of high school, spent 10 years to get a degree in CompSci. I'm married (again), and want kids. 
*Picture:* A full picture of me is rare, since I'm usually the one with the camera. And when I'm in front of a camera, I forget I'm supposed to be smiling. Maybe its the glare from the sun..





_Just waiting for his train to come in..._


----------



## Punkin1024

Well hello there Miss Stacie and Fuzzy - so nice of you to join us!


----------



## mshell67

Name: Michelle
Age: 39
Current Location: Illinois
Profession: Legal Secretary (Intellectual Property)
Music: 80's Alternative, Punk, New Wave
Likes: Movies, music, animals, my love, great food, antiques
Dislikes: Intolerance, diabetes, fat-phobes
About me: I'm a legal secretary who lives in the suburbs of Chicago. In a long term relationship with my soul mate, we plan on moving in together next summer (2007). I love shopping, movies, being on the computer, cuddling, naked time and so much more!!

I can't get my picture to work, I'll get it working somehow!


----------



## out.of.habit

Fuzzy said:


> I just kept reading the thread, and kept putting off replying.. I mean.. I'm Fuzzy, who doesn't know me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Just waiting for his train to come in..._



It's true: Everyone knows Fuzzy. All this time, and I don't think I have ever seen a photo of you before! Glad to finally see your lovely face! Someday I'll participate in this thread too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ActionPif

Hail!

Fondest of greetings, and grandest of tidings indeed, I bid all frequenters of this marvelous and unique Internet community. As enthusiastic as my salutation may now seem to the carefully discerning eye, my reluctance to mark my entrance into this social network was, at first, alarmingly palpable.

I have indeed been viewing these forums since it was that other crazy software where I would just give up after a certain point trying to follow those diagonal thread thingies, which seemed to continue on into diagonal realm of disaster and wanton interface malfunction! :huh: Some may call me a "lurker" or perhaps "Johnny Jerkface". I merely describe such behavior patterns as "carefully manipulated and calculated survilleance of an Internet community, without infiltration or participation".  I fear I have used to many words that end with -tion. 

Anyway, my name is Jimmy, I'm 19, and I currently attend an instiution of higher learning (read: yachts for them, yikes for me) in Central New York state. I don't usually disseminate discourse like this, I just can't help it sometimes. I would be telling a lie about myself in the highest degree if I did not admit to being a bit of a Trekkie (TNG and DS9 my favorite incarnations), a bit of a musiccee (the Boss is my favorite, but I love jazz, James Brown, and most anything that doesn't make me want to swallow a printer cartridge), and, yes, the main reason this community caught my eye: an admirer-of-a- more-generous-female figure-ee. :bow: I DO have a girlfriend, whom I love very much...sooooo....don't get any fancy ideas!

I think that's all for now, hopefully I'll say stuff that'll be awesome, and you'll think it's awesome. 

kthxbye

PS: I LOVE this guy => :bounce: , actually one of the top 87 reasons I finally registered.


----------



## Renaissance Woman

ActionPif said:


> Hail!
> 
> Fondest of greetings, and grandest of tidings indeed, I bid all frequenters of this marvelous and unique Internet community. As enthusiastic as my salutation may now seem to the carefully discerning eye, my reluctance to mark my entrance into this social network was, at first, alarmingly palpable.
> 
> ...
> 
> PS: I LOVE this guy => :bounce: , actually one of the top 87 reasons I finally registered.


Yay! Another person with intelligence and large vocabulary! I approve! Welcome!


----------



## Mini

ActionPif said:


> Hail!
> 
> Fondest of greetings, and grandest of tidings indeed, I bid all frequenters of this marvelous and unique Internet community. As enthusiastic as my salutation may now seem to the carefully discerning eye, my reluctance to mark my entrance into this social network was, at first, alarmingly palpable.
> 
> I have indeed been viewing these forums since it was that other crazy software where I would just give up after a certain point trying to follow those diagonal thread thingies, which seemed to continue on into diagonal realm of disaster and wanton interface malfunction! :huh: Some may call me a "lurker" or perhaps "Johnny Jerkface". I merely describe such behavior patterns as "carefully manipulated and calculated survilleance of an Internet community, without infiltration or participation".  I fear I have used to many words that end with -tion.
> 
> Anyway, my name is Jimmy, I'm 19, and I currently attend an instiution of higher learning (read: yachts for them, yikes for me) in Central New York state. I don't usually disseminate discourse like this, I just can't help it sometimes. I would be telling a lie about myself in the highest degree if I did not admit to being a bit of a Trekkie (TNG and DS9 my favorite incarnations), a bit of a musiccee (the Boss is my favorite, but I love jazz, James Brown, and most anything that doesn't make me want to swallow a printer cartridge), and, yes, the main reason this community caught my eye: an admirer-of-a- more-generous-female figure-ee. :bow: I DO have a girlfriend, whom I love very much...sooooo....don't get any fancy ideas!
> 
> I think that's all for now, hopefully I'll say stuff that'll be awesome, and you'll think it's awesome.
> 
> kthxbye
> 
> PS: I LOVE this guy => :bounce: , actually one of the top 87 reasons I finally registered.



I am already impressed. Good on ya'.


----------



## anna_mae

Hi I'm new to the site I just wanted to introduce myself I'm Anna Mae! ^_^ I hope that all of you are having a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Jed47

I am new here.......My name is Jed, this looks like a very friendly place.....I am from Wisconsin, 47 years old.......married for 18 years have a son 13 and a daughter, 17. Nice to meet everyone!!!!! 

View attachment jed1.jpg


----------



## Jed47

Dang....that is a big pic of me......arrggggghhhhhhhhhhh yuck!!!!!....lol


----------



## s_connors

Hello from the deep depths of my basement... Tis I Stephen. 

I come to say, Sup!


----------



## KnottyOne

Sup stephen


----------



## s_connors

nothing much man found this place scoping out the female equation... and looking for friends


----------



## Tina

Hi Jed! Hi Stephen!! Jed, the goatee is my fave kind of facial hair on a guy. Very nice. Welcome!


----------



## elle camino

ActionPif said:


> Hail!
> *wordswordswords*


you seem rad. 
radness is a quality i can get behind. 




unlike the other 99.9% of my posts, that was actually not a joke about buttsex.


----------



## MeowMac

Name: Cathy
Age: 29
Location: Brookline, MA
Profession: Education
Music: my taste is completely eclectic
Likes: movies, books, history, travelling, swimming, sleeping, dulce de leche cheesecake 
dislikes: traffic and I guess liver  

View attachment HPIM0131.3.jpg


----------



## GPL

Welcome Cathy!

I hope you enjoy Dimensions Forums.
Hope you feel welcome here andhope to hear much more from you in the future.

Hugs, GPL.


----------



## HeatherLynn

hey ya'll... i just wanted to introduce myself. I'm Heather, 25 years old, just recently moved to Tennessee. Kinda lonely in my new place. Been fighting with my weight my whole life, I recently decided to just be happy with myself and my appetite  I really just wanna meet some people who accept me as I learn to accept myself..

thanks,
Heather


----------



## AnnMarie

MeowMac said:


> Name: Cathy
> Age: 29
> Location: Brookline, MA
> Profession: Education
> Music: my taste is completely eclectic
> Likes: movies, books, history, travelling, swimming, sleeping, dulce de leche cheesecake
> dislikes: traffic and I guess liver



Welcome Cathy, nice to have another Mass-hole join us. 

AM (Masshole herself, so it's not insulting. No really.)


----------



## KnottyOne

Hey, welcome to the board, hope you enjoy your stay here. Alot of cool people here, somake yourself at home. Peace, Love and Happiness. -eric


----------



## MeowMac

AnnMarie said:


> Welcome Cathy, nice to have another Mass-hole join us.
> 
> AM (Masshole herself, so it's not insulting. No really.)



I'm actually a New Yorker at heart but have been a Mass-hole for 3 yrs.


----------



## GPL

HeatherLynn said:


> hey ya'll... i just wanted to introduce myself. I'm Heather, 25 years old, just recently moved to Tennessee. Kinda lonely in my new place. Been fighting with my weight my whole life, I recently decided to just be happy with myself and my appetite  I really just wanna meet some people who accept me as I learn to accept myself..
> 
> thanks,
> Heather




Welcome Heather!

Hope you enjoy Dimensions Forums.
Have lots of fun and we hope to hear much from you.
I think you are a pretty girl, hun!:wubu: 

Tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## out.of.habit

MeowMac said:


> I'm actually a New Yorker at heart but have been a Mass-hole for 3 yrs.



Hey! Me too! I just recently moved back to New York, though. How do you handle the Red Sox/Yankees issue? I was once told my a man in a liquor store (Packie? I'm still working on that one) tell me that he had to charge me the Yankee tax for being from New York. He looked serious.


----------



## MeowMac

out.of.habit said:


> Hey! Me too! I just recently moved back to New York, though. How do you handle the Red Sox/Yankees issue? I was once told my a man in a liquor store (Packie? I'm still working on that one) tell me that he had to charge me the Yankee tax for being from New York. He looked serious.



Well actually it's not that difficult cause I just tell them I'm a Mets fan... more specifically an '86 Mets fan and they have an odd respect for that.
You may call me a traitor but I've actually come to adore the Red Sox.


----------



## out.of.habit

MeowMac said:


> Well actually it's not that difficult cause I just tell them I'm a Mets fan... more specifically an '86 Mets fan and they have an odd respect for that.
> You may call me a traitor but I've actually come to adore the Red Sox.



Nope! No calling you a traitor here! I had no preference when I got there, so I was safe. I gotta admit I really miss the Red Sox solidarity.


----------



## LillyBBBW

out.of.habit said:


> Hey! Me too! I just recently moved back to New York, though. How do you handle the Red Sox/Yankees issue? I was once told my a man in a liquor store (Packie? I'm still working on that one) tell me that he had to charge me the Yankee tax for being from New York. He looked serious.



The rivalry is a source of great fun for hard core Red Sox Nation folks. Some friends were here visiting from out of town and their 4 year old had on a Yankees cap as they walked down the street. A trucker passing by yelled out of his window, "Hey! Get that cap off of your head," and the little boy started to cry. The trucker was horrified. He said, "Oh noooo, I'm sorry sweetie. It's okay. Go ahead and keep your cap on." He tried to sooth the kid and smooth things over. People really get into this stuff but it's just a silly thing. 

That guy at the Packie didn't _really_ charge you extra did he?


----------



## mrman1980uk

HeatherLynn said:


> hey ya'll... i just wanted to introduce myself. I'm Heather, 25 years old, just recently moved to Tennessee. Kinda lonely in my new place. Been fighting with my weight my whole life, I recently decided to just be happy with myself and my appetite  I really just wanna meet some people who accept me as I learn to accept myself..
> 
> thanks,
> Heather



Welcome  It's good when people accept themselves as they are - nobody is going to accept somebody who doesn't accept her/himself  I hope to see you post more here.


----------



## out.of.habit

LillyBBBW said:


> That guy at the Packie didn't _really_ charge you extra did he?



No, he didn't. I think he liked me.  I didn't go in often, but when I did, he always teased me about being a New Yorker. As a baseball (read: RED SOX) guy, I think it was how he related to people best. You're right, I think it's all in good fun. That did not stop me from lying to people about where I was from near Fenway during The Sweep. lol


----------



## biodieselman

*NAME*: Chuck 
*AGE*: 53 
*LOCATION*: Los Angeles 
*PROFESSION*: Commercial HVAC Technician 
*MUSIC*: Progressive trance & classic rock. John Digweed, old Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin, Hendrix, U2 
*HOBBIES*: 1. LA weather allows me to grow two gardens per year. Heat loving veg. in the summer, cool weather veg. in the winter. I also have rare fruit trees, grapes, blackberries, prickly pear cactus & two California native gardens. 2. Traveling & camping. The West has many world class national & state parks. I carry small trash bags while hiking to pick up litter. 3. Recycling used restaurant vegetable oil into biodiesel. I have officially become an envangelistic kook about alternative energy. 
*ME*: 1. 6' 4", 240 lb ex jock. 2. Recovering petroleum addict. I've been EXXON clean since Dec. 2005. PRAISE THE LARD! 
*LIKES*: Complaining to people back east about the terrible weather in L.A.. We're always having these horrible sun storms. It's always 80 degrees & this bright yellow thing is always in the sky. Oh, ehh, and BBWs! I meant to say my wife! Yeh, that's it. 
*DISLIKES*: Professional career politicians. Both parties SUCK. 

*THE WIFE:*

Okay, so I'm the entrance ticket to Dimensions and the size acceptance world; I'm a life-long BBW. I used to be active in NAAFA, was president of my local chapter of NAAFA for a few years, member of an all-fat-women bellydance troupe. Was in a couple of Dimensions pictorials, one cover, boudoir shots; that was fun. I met a good man a few years ago, married him and now we live happily with our two Shih Tzu (um, dogs). 

So these days I'm currently unemployed. My last job was medical transcription, which was pretty interesting, though the perpetual typing blew out carpel tunnels, ligaments and tendons on both sides, so I had to quit. 

As for hobbies, I, too, like to garden, though we have a division of work in the garden- I research/order/germinate the seeds and cook up the final product. He does everything else in between. I also have a lot of container herbs and flowering plants. A few years ago BDM (that stands for biodieselman, okay) introduced me to videogames; turns out I'm pretty good at them. I am an aunt of great respect to my nieces and nephews because not only have I heard of these videogames they play, I have a lot of them and give them pointers on how to win. I like the Zelda games in particular. 

Likes and dislikes? There're just so many. I've been around long enough to form an opinion on most things. Using the Dimensions forum as a frame of reference, I usually hunt around in Hyde Park first for topics of interest, then I might take a peek at the Clothing/Fashion board, and I've been in the Foodee board a few times. Actually, I love to cook and I'm always inspired by the threads in the Foodee board!

Our wedding photo and more recent photo at Mesa Verde: 

View attachment wedding photo resized.jpg


View attachment mesa verde resize.jpg


----------



## Tad

Hi Heather--sorry on the slow response, I don't read this thread regularly anymore since it has gotten SO big. Lots of new people, which is great, but it does make it a bit slow to find the new posts.

Anyway, welcome to Dimensions, and I hope you'll jump into some of the other discussions, or start a thread of your own. I know that lonely feeling after moving, and while you obviously need to get out and explore, it can be nice to have a safe and welcoming place like Dimensions to come to when you aren't feeling so ambitious. So go to the lounge and take part in the craziness, or go the regional forums and find out if there are others on here near your new home, or tell us on this board what size related issues are on your mind, or go to the weight board and be brave enough to take part in some of the recent threads about things like have you found uses for your curves or what are your signs that you've gained some, or go to the fashion board and find out if there are places you should go shopping in Tennessee or.....well, come in and enjoy yourself. 

Some times a lot of people will respond, sometimes almost nobody will, and you can never really know which posts will draw responses and which won't, but be assured there will be people reading all of them.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Bagalute

Hey there everybody!

Some of you probably know me a bit from dimchat (or have at least seen me lurking around there from time to time  ) where I use the nick FAontheRoad - which for some reason wouldn't work here but anyways...hmm what to say about me: I live in Germany where I go to college possibly to become a teacher for primary school some day. I'm majoring in English and P.E. (yes you can be an athlete and FA at the same time). I love all kinds of sports, travelling, reading, I play lead guitar in a hard rock band and plan on doing a singer/singwriter project soon. Last but not least for now: I've been with the most wonderful girl for 14 months now...needless to say she's a gorgeous biggie :smitten: 
I'll check the boards and contribute my 2 cents from time to time whenever I feel like it...looking forward for some nice conversations here!
Some more needless stuff I copied and pasted from another site if you like categorizing people by their favourite movies and such  if you'd like to know anything else feel free to drop me a line.
Name: Henner
Age: 22
Location: northern Germany
Profession: college student
Music: Red Hot Chili Peppers, Flogging Molly, Patient Radio, Incubus, Radiohead, Muse, Counting Crows, Bright Eyes, Jimi Hendrix, Led Zeppelin, Audioslave just to name a few...I could go on for ages
Movies: Big Fish, Fight Club, Dazed and Confused, Braveheart, Forrest Gump, Sideways, die Fabelhafte Welt der Amélie, Indiana Jones and the last Crusade, Pulp Fiction, Southpark: "Bigger, longer, uncut"
Books: Fromm, Tolstoi, Quinn, Tolkien, Bukowski, Böll, Heine, Goldt, Saint-Exupéry


----------



## CuteFatChick

Name: Wendy
Age: 27
Location: Central Virginia
Profession: Nurse's aide, Cosmetologist
Music: Most anything but Bluegrass. Mostly listen to Punk (NoFX, Blink 182, Green Day), Grunge (Live, Our Lady Peace), Alternative (Stroke9, Idlewild, FallOut Boy, Panic! At The Disco), Love Emo (Dashboard Confessional, Further Seems Forever), Brit (Abandoned Pools, Arctic Monkeys, Coldplay, Placebo, Snow Patrol), Gabber (Hardcore Techno). (Delta9, Neophyte). Don't care for many oldies, but I love 50's music.
Likes: Travel, Music, reading, writing, learning. Love the Paranormal, Vampires, humor. Like studying all forms of religion, but practice none of it. Cursing, people who respect your boundaries, free thinkers, photography
Dislikes: People who push their beliefs upon you, close-minded people, my family (except my grandmother), talking about myself

About me: Uhm, single. No kids. Want to go to school to eventually end up as a Parapsychologist. Always wanting to learn something. Technology whore. Love new gadgets, learning how to use them. I'm the one people usually consult with to learn their phones, cameras, computers, etc. Been told I have the gift of Blarney, haha. Love, love music. Admire people with any sort of artistic talents. I find myself a giver. I feel really bad when people give me anything. I sit and think of things when something like this comes up, then when asked, I go blank. Here's the mug:


----------



## HEINEKEN

biodieselman said:


> *NAME*: Chuck
> *AGE*: 53
> *LOCATION*: Los Angeles
> *PROFESSION*: Commercial HVAC Technician
> *MUSIC*: Progressive trance & classic rock. John Digweed, old Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin, Hendrix, U2
> *HOBBIES*: 1. LA weather allows me to grow two gardens per year. Heat loving veg. in the summer, cool weather veg. in the winter. I also have rare fruit trees, grapes, blackberries, prickly pear cactus & two California native gardens. 2. Traveling & camping. The West has many world class national & state parks. I carry small trash bags while hiking to pick up litter. 3. Recycling used restaurant vegetable oil into biodiesel. I have officially become an envangelistic kook about alternative energy.
> *ME*: 1. 6' 4", 240 lb ex jock. 2. Recovering petroleum addict. I've been EXXON clean since Dec. 2005. PRAISE THE LARD!
> *LIKES*: Complaining to people back east about the terrible weather in L.A.. We're always having these horrible sun storms. It's always 80 degrees & this bright yellow thing is always in the sky. Oh, ehh, and BBWs! I meant to say my wife! Yeh, that's it.
> *DISLIKES*: Professional career politicians. Both parties SUCK.
> 
> *THE WIFE:*
> 
> Okay, so I'm the entrance ticket to Dimensions and the size acceptance world; I'm a life-long BBW. I used to be active in NAAFA, was president of my local chapter of NAAFA for a few years, member of an all-fat-women bellydance troupe. Was in a couple of Dimensions pictorials, one cover, boudoir shots; that was fun. I met a good man a few years ago, married him and now we live happily with our two Shih Tzu (um, dogs).
> 
> So these days I'm currently unemployed. My last job was medical transcription, which was pretty interesting, though the perpetual typing blew out carpel tunnels, ligaments and tendons on both sides, so I had to quit.
> 
> As for hobbies, I, too, like to garden, though we have a division of work in the garden- I research/order/germinate the seeds and cook up the final product. He does everything else in between. I also have a lot of container herbs and flowering plants. A few years ago BDM (that stands for biodieselman, okay) introduced me to videogames; turns out I'm pretty good at them. I am an aunt of great respect to my nieces and nephews because not only have I heard of these videogames they play, I have a lot of them and give them pointers on how to win. I like the Zelda games in particular.
> 
> Likes and dislikes? There're just so many. I've been around long enough to form an opinion on most things. Using the Dimensions forum as a frame of reference, I usually hunt around in Hyde Park first for topics of interest, then I might take a peek at the Clothing/Fashion board, and I've been in the Foodee board a few times. Actually, I love to cook and I'm always inspired by the threads in the Foodee board!
> 
> Our wedding photo and more recent photo at Mesa Verde:




Welcome, and it looks as though your relationship has grown nicely!!


----------



## CuteFatChick

Boteroesque Babe said:


> *Name:* Boteroesque Babe McGillicuddy
> 
> *Age:* 45
> 
> *Location:* Manhattan, NYC
> 
> *Profession:* Hey! That's not a bad idea!
> 
> *Music:* Country-Rap, Novelty Bands with Funny Names, David Brent
> 
> *Likes:* Music, Rainbows, Belly Buttons, Deep-Fried Bacon-Cheesecake Sandwiches, Kitties, Rude People, Bubble Baths, Liars, the Noise Balloon Animals Create When They Make Love, Cherry Slurpees, Misspelled Tattoos, More Liars, Irreverence
> 
> *Dislikes:* Ickyness, Chavs (I don't know what they are, but they sound icky), Meanies, Yard Sticks, Good Conversation, Books What Don't Have Lots of Pictures in 'em, Parking Tickets, My Friends and Family, Irreverence
> 
> *Hobbies:* Collecting Barbie Doll Clothes That Smell Like They've Been Worn (God Bless Ebay!), Detox/Rehab, Tall Musicians, Signing My Name With Little Hearts Even Though There's No 'i' In My Name, Giving Back to the Community, Posing for Photos in Ill-Fitting Clothes With My Hand Up Around My Face Like It's Casual, Irreverence
> 
> *About me:* Right now? The Sunday New York Times (minus the Sports and Automotive sections, which are already in the recycling bin), an empty juice glass, a pair of pony hair Bandolino clogs, and the TV remote, ready to mute anybody who's not Thomas L. Friedman


 
Funny, this kid I used to crush on would call me Wendy McGillicuddy. I never knew where he got it from. He never would tell me, either. Is it a VA thing? If so, why wasn't I sent that memo? :huh:


----------



## SummerG

CuteFatChick said:


>


 
hey chiquita!... that pic looks familiar  maybe i should do one of these intro things someday, lol


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Name: Spencer
Age: 18
Location: Pennsylvania, land of radioactive dear
Profession: Student, hopes to be a writer, fantasy and/or wg artist as a hobby (both writing and drawings on http://fuzzynecromancer.deviantart.com ), plans to make money to stay alive and live in a home by being a plumber.
Music: Exists to me solely in the form of ambiance and theme songs. The only thing I actively listen to is books on tape and NPR talk-programs
Likes: Fantasy, Scifi, Horror, anything with cool monsters in it. I also like comedy. Writers I like are Dave Barry, Bill Bryson, Clive Barker, Neil Gaiman, Terry Pratchett, and Douglas Adams. Mystery Science Theater 3000, Farscape, Dungeons and Dragons, other things of nerdfulness. Oh yeah, I also like FAT GIRLS, big bellies, girls talking about being fat or about eating people, belching, eating lots etc.
Dislikes: Colbert Report, Dark Comedy (particularly of the Johen Vasquez variety and the ever-so-tiresome stuff that has the same general feel (gratuitious death, violence, molestation, etc. in humor, particularly involving children) but is also poorly-executed and stupid), Neitzche, Slasher films, Action, Fight Scenes (generally anything with humans fighting humans via weapons or fists bores me), Zombies and Zombie flicks, scifi-undead with "diseases" as an explanation for dead bodies coming to life or people gaining superhuman powers and strange desire, little meaningless or stupid clips that people thrust upon you.
Hates, with a passion: Vore involving guys eating people or girls getting eaten by monsters, Resident Evil, Nihilism, Freudian psychology and psychological or modern school of literary analysis
About me: I'm a young male FA Feeder, vorephile, slight GTS fan, and whatever you'd call a guy who likes to hear girls burp. Fantasy and critters make up the bulk of my life, and I sometimes consider my writing and art the only things I do worth accomplishing, recreational or otherwise, because they last and they have meaning. I spend a lot of time daydreaming, and I'm an extreme introvert with difficulty expressing my feelings romantically and very little love-life luck. I'm a virgin, and a little afraid of sex. I'm very good at analyzing my own feelings and mind, and I tend to blurt out a lot on the internet. I'm usually quiet and hesitant to communicate with strangers, but once I get started I sometimes don't realize when I should try to shut up.

Edit: Almost forgot the pictures!






Me, looking stoned, as I usually do when somebody takes a photograph of me.

Me flexing non-existant abs





Me, eating my words.

Me, dressed up as a Migo =o


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Grah. I keep thinking of things I want to add but the edit button vanishes after a few minutes. =s


----------



## KnottyOne

Yo Fuzzy, what part of PA do you hail from?


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

um, according to the state map it's purple and blotchy and near some big letters that spell out "Delaware County". I have a terrible sense of location so I can't get much more specific than that. =S


----------



## C Side BBW Lover

Charles. From the great Northwest. Passionate about BBWs. 

View attachment CB XLNT closeup OBIT.jpg


----------



## 1300 Class

Name: Jack 
Age: 19 (turn 20, Dec. 12th)
Location: Brisbane, Queensland, Australia. 
Profession: Student
Music: What is called electronica, nu-jazz, lounge, some house. 
Likes: movies, books, history, travelling,
dislikes: whole heap of things. Sheer bloodymindedness and taking politics far to seriously. 

View attachment trial.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

SummerG said:


> hey chiquita!... that pic looks familiar  maybe i should do one of these intro things someday, lol


Hmm, does look kinda familiar. 

By any chance did you submit a pic of yourself to the yahoo group gluttony unlimited?


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

I'm just going to voice something that bugs me here. Please don't list "books" under your interest. It's rather vague. I mean, do you like high fantasy, trashy romance novels, autobiographies? Unless your idea of a good time is settling into The Faery Queen, French Women Don't Get Fat, Windows for Dummies, and Introduction to Proctology 101, I strongly suggest you be more specific.


----------



## ToniG

Name: Toni
Age: 35
Location: Las Vegas, NV
Profession: Manager in Healthcare business office
Music: Rock. . . what is now considered classic
Likes: Movies, concerts, watching too much tv, playing on my nintendo ds
Dislikes: People who don't think
About me: I am just me. . . 

View attachment B1.jpg


----------



## Italian Polish Pitbull

Ive surfed/lurked around the boards starting when i was 11 and spent the best years of my life here so i figured id finally show my face since i got some taken

Lets see Im 19, Italian and Polish(i know its hard to tell) Im from Chicago but currently attend Northern Illinois Univ in Dekalb, Il.

Umm Im a big guy as you'll see in my pics and im a huge FA, i guess pm me if you wanna know anything more or my aim/msn/yahoo

First my tattoos: http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a2...pitbulltat.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a2...mmepics001.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a2...mmepics002.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a2...mpasstatts.jpg

Now just me: http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a2...n420/meniu.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a2...mmepics008.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a2...mmepics007.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a2...mmepics004.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a2...mmepics003.jpg


----------



## Renaissance Woman

Your links don't work, Pitbull m'dear.


----------



## Italian Polish Pitbull

Now with fixed links

My tattoos: http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a236/Cammoman420/mypimpasstatts.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a236/Cammoman420/randommepics002.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a236/Cammoman420/randommepics001.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a236/Cammoman420/mypimppitbulltat.jpg

Lil Ole me: http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a236/Cammoman420/menscott.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a236/Cammoman420/randommepix011.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a236/Cammoman420/randommepix010.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a236/Cammoman420/randommepix009.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a236/Cammoman420/randommepix008.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a236/Cammoman420/randommepics008.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a236/Cammoman420/randommepics007.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a236/Cammoman420/randommepics004.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a236/Cammoman420/randommepics003.jpg


----------



## SummerG

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Hmm, does look kinda familiar.
> 
> By any chance did you submit a pic of yourself to the yahoo group gluttony unlimited?



lol, it looks familiar, because she's sitting in my kitchen... i don't know if you were asking her or me about the yahoo group thing... i didn't submit anything there, and i doubt she did... but i do know that my pics pop up in yahoo groups, msn groups, etc, never with my permission, but c'est la vie

ps... i like books (seriously, i like the feeling of books, no specific kind)


----------



## GPL

Wanna read them with me, beautiful Summer?:smitten: 
lol

Tight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## SandyBoston

Hi Everyone.

I'm Sandy. (Named for my sandy-blonde hair color.) Single/Never-married Female/Age 41/5'7"/ 220-240 lbs./blonde/blue. I'm new to the Dimensions scene. I saw a very old Dimensions Magazine at a friend's house so I became I a lurker. Now I'm finally coming aboard. 
I love everything chocolate, Ferraris, all flowers, and anything to do with the beach.
Thank you for letting me join your group. When I can figure out how to post a picture, I will. In the meantime, I'm going to surf your site (legitimately!).

Thanks again,
SandyBoston


----------



## Melinda & Melinda

Hi there! :batting: 


Just arrived here yesterday (thanks to a friend of mine :happy and wanted to introduce myself.
I'm 33, single, about 363 pounds (hope I converted that correctly from kg  ). I´m half german, half american but have lived almost my whole live in germany, so please excuse my englisch, that probably sometimes is a bit clumsy. :blush: 
At the moment I live in Muinich, I love movies, music, books and art.

:kiss2: Melinda


----------



## arbbwlover

Age: 49
Location: Northeast Arkansas
Profession: Project Management 

View attachment me2.jpg


----------



## Carrie

Noobs!!! Welcome, and consider yourselves all dunked in Crisco or chocolate or whatever bizarre initiation rites you think we hold here.


----------



## Blockierer

Melinda & Melinda said:


> Hi there! :batting:
> 
> 
> Just arrived here yesterday (thanks to a friend of mine :happy and wanted to introduce myself.
> I'm 33, single, about 363 pounds (hope I converted that correctly from kg  ). I´m half german, half american but have lived almost my whole live in germany, so please excuse my englisch, that probably sometimes is a bit clumsy. :blush:
> At the moment I live in Muinich, I love movies, music, books and art.
> 
> :kiss2: Melinda




Welcome Melinda!

Enjoy Dimensions Forums. Always nice to find Europeans here.


----------



## secret_neo

Name: Neo (Yah, thats right I'm the One)
Gender: Male
Age: 20
Location: Canada
Profession: Student
Music: Rock, Country
Likes: Honesty, Philosophy, Computers, Cars, Rest & Relaxation, NASCAR, Hockey, Video gaming
Dislikes: Show-offs, Peanuts/Nuts/Fish (allergic), 
About me: I'm a 20 year old skinny, geeky BBW Admrirer. Unlike many here, I prolly weigh the lightest at 120lbs. Yes, I am skinny, especially for a male. But high metabolism runs in my fam, and I eat all the time. I look like a nerd (wear glasses and on computer alot) but my friends know I'm really not inside. I've always been into plus-size women, but I do like the supermodel type sometimes, but mostly BBWs. I'm so glad I found this site.


----------



## daddyoh70

Name: Steve
Age: 43
Location: Delaware
Profession: Local Government
Music: Blues, Classic Rock, Punk, Metal, Great Highland Bagpipe
Likes: Big Beautiful Women, duh  , Any "B" Horror/SciFi flick ever made
Dislikes: Rude, arrogant, judgmental people. Drama
About me: Very laid back, down to earth (how cliche' huh?) Anyway, I'm not God's gift to anything, I like to fish, I play the Bagpipes and like every other red blooded male, I like looking at porn on the Internet :doh:


----------



## Heidi

Name: Hezza, but I go by Heidi when it comes to wg stuff!
Gender: Female
Age: 24
Location: Scotland (UK)
Profession: Marketing Manager (graduated this summer. Finally)
Music: Anything - really depends on my mood, and I work in a music business, so I'm always hearing new things. If I have to pick out particular artists I'd probably go with Pink Floyd, Dire Straits or the Eagles, but I also like stuff from my teens (Robbie Williams, Blur, Pulp), Scottish stuff (Capercaillie, Runrig) and newer stuff (Katie Melua, Razorlight, Snow Patrol, Amy Winehouse)
Likes: Varied weather (can't stand the same thing all the time), animals, long winter evenings spent by the fire, hot chocolate with whipped cream and marshmallows, pushing myself to my limits in sport - particularly badminton, laughing, spending the day drifting in and out of bars and restaurants in Edinburgh and getting slowly drunk with friends, long summer sunsets watched from a boat on the Scottish West Coast, okay, I'll stop now.
Dislikes: Not much - olives (bleugh!), being 'too fat' for something, seeing one of my friends upset, loosing a contract
About me: Geez, I never know how much to say in these things - as you have no doubt noticed, I kind of like to talk! I used to have a Mr Men bib with 'Little Miss Chatterbox' on it, and that was before I could even talk!
Anyway, I am 5'7", around 265lbs (last check I was 18st 12lbs), and currently share a flat with 2 friends, 3 cats and god knows how many fish. We also have 5 rabbits and 2 guinnea-pigs, but they live in the garden, so I can't really claim to share a house with them! I graduated this summer having done a management degree down in England, and although I was planning to stay down there for a bit longer, I've moved back up here because the flat was free and there was a good job to go to! I grew up in Central Scotland and dieted almost continuously from the age of 9, when we were taught about dieting at school. When I was 16 I was a size 16 and about 14 stone (~ 195lbs), but then I met my ex (my first experience of a feeder) and by the time I started Uni I was a UK size 24 and almost 18 stone (~ 150lbs). I late everything in sight and lost a load of weight in my 1st year (2 1/2 stone, and completely without meaning to!), and then put it all back on the following year whilst on a diet (yeah, I didn't understand that one either). I am slowly trying to accept myself for who I am - bulges and all, but I'm not quite there yet. Or at least, not every day - some days it's easier than others. I've been coming onto this website since I was 16 and found it on my ex's pc - the stories help by showing that there are people out there who understand. This is the first time that I've really participated at all, though.
Okay, before I exhaust the entire board, I'll away. Besides, I'm supposed to be working!


----------



## Renaissance Woman

Heidi, you really need to come out of your shell. You hardly said a word--we don't know anything about you! 

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Heidi

Lol, I'm not usually anything like that forthcoming - I don't normally like talking about myself. Anything else, but not me. It's good to have somewhere that you can talk about yourself without feeling like you'll be judged for it!


----------



## Tad

A slightly belated welcome  

I hope you are still lurking, and will have more to say soon!

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## SummerG

I've been around for a while, but figured i'd give this a go  

Name: Summer 
Age: 29 
Location: Connecticut 
Profession: Bookkeeper 
Music: pop, rock, folk, indie, emo, lil bit of punk 
Likes: chocolate, smiles, boys, puppies, hippos, giraffes, baily's on ice, coasters, designer bags, spooning, eyebrow tweezing, books (hahahaha  ), 111, TV, movies, pizza, scrabble, lazy sunday, simpsons, tenacious d, chair dancing, food photog, devil bunny, colbert nation, poker, hot bubble baths, slots, people watching, staying up till the sun comes up and sleeping in till it goes back down, cornflakes, neopets, gas station hot dogs, movie popcorn, lotions in a basket, presents, chick lit, problem solving, butterflies, tattoos, karaoke, pink nail polish, coca cola, blistex, office supplies, adidas sambas, hoodies, green pants, freckles, the sound of the ocean, naps, and that's all i can think of at the moment. 
Dislikes: being told no, restaurants with only booths, sushi, most veggies, anime, fevers, horror (gory) movies, dating reality tv, talk shows, unibrows, unticklishness, fat haters, tap water, left hand turns, the term 'cul de sac', sharing my orange drink (unless it's with someone special), stairs, icy roads, suicidal frogs, drunk drivers, and worms. 
About me: the above pretty much covers it


----------



## loggamatt

SummerG said:


> Dislikes: sharing my orange drink (unless it's with someone special)



Gimme some orange drink!!


----------



## MammaAngie

Hello everyone! I'm Angie, and American expat living in Finland since 93. I'm a wife, mother of three, activist and singer (www.cloudfarm.net) with neurotic tendancies. 

I love my family, animals (esp my 3 cats and dog), blues, interculturalism, and anything with melted cheese on it  

I'm glad to have found you all here in the virtual world.


----------



## Tina

Hello and welcome, new people!! 

Angie, how do you like Finland? I would love to hear whatever you'd like to tell.


----------



## MammaAngie

It's a terrible time of year here right now. Dark and rainy. Novermber in Finnish is Marraskuu (Death Moon). And it does not EVER smell like roasted turkey here. (I'm a little bitter this week.) However, we are looking forward to Christmas and some snow to brighten things up.

I keep rereading my text and finding myself rather morose. SOrry. It's the time of year.

Finland is cool. I'll tell you what a client of mine said about Finland. Ivan is a 65 year old Russian dissident who has lived the states (New York) too. Finland has a society with real love in it. It's small and makes sure that everyone is taken care of. That, he says, is real love. And it isn't easy.

We have nature everywhere. The air and water are clean. The berries and mushrooms are free to pluck-- and we do  WE burn candles outside to brighten up the dark.  You will find no enormous, inflatable santa clauses or other yard garp here. You will also not find panty hose. 


There's a pic of me and the boys in the band. Mamma loves to sing  

View attachment whowereallyaresmall.JPG


----------



## Tina

I really like your descriptions, Angie. Thank you. And I like that there is real caring and taking care of each other. I have to say, in a month called Death Moon, moroseness seems perfectly appropriate, if not fun or desirable. :blink:


----------



## VideoGamer

Tina said:


> Angie, how do you like Finland? I would love to hear whatever you'd like to tell.



Finland and Japan are in a running competition for the highest suicide rate in the world.

Unrelated but also of note, there's a surprisingly _positive_ correlation between a country's wealth and its suicide rate.


----------



## Tina

Thank you for that bright spot during Death Moon, VG.


----------



## Ericthonius

MammaAngie said:


> ... There's a pic of me and the boys in the band. Mamma loves to sing



Hi and welcome to Dim's! Finland sounds like a very interesting place.


----------



## LillyBBBW

One of my favorite sites regarding Finland. :wubu: Not exactly academic but socially educational just the same. 

http://www.hel-looks.com/index.php

Welcome MammaAngie!


----------



## Risible

MammaAngie said:


> Finland has a society with real love in it. It's small and makes sure that everyone is taken care of. That, he says, is real love. And it isn't easy.
> 
> We have nature everywhere. The air and water are clean. The berries and mushrooms are free to pluck-- and we do  WE burn candles outside to brighten up the dark.  You will find no enormous, inflatable santa clauses or other yard garp here. You will also not find panty hose.



The gloom and short days aside, Finland sounds like a lovely place to live. I live in Southern California where it is sunshine practically year round (weatherman predicts 1/4" of rain for Monday and I'm quite excited about it, first rain this year), and, to me, that's just too much sunshine. I'd probably do better in a place like Seattle, where it's supposed to rain a lot. I hate sunny, warm Christmas days. I'd like snow and cloudy gray skies so as to enjoy a nice, bright fire in the fireplace, especially during the holiday season!

I've heard that about Finland, how they have comprehensive social programs, health care and so forth. And it sounds, from your description, that Finland has a concern for the environment... all good. Wish I could say the same about the USA.


----------



## MammaAngie

Risible said:


> I've heard that about Finland, how they have comprehensive social programs, health care and so forth. And it sounds, from your description, that Finland has a concern for the environment... all good. Wish I could say the same about the USA.




I must say that after living here, I cannot imagine living in the States anymore. Everytime I visit, I am more uncomfortable with the consumption in general. So many cars and so much shopping. Whew. Not to mention the poverty and homelessness.

There I go being all jolly again :doh: 


STill, I miss M&M's, family restaurants and that huge Sunday paper.


----------



## Midnite

Hi...I'm new....LoL:bow:


----------



## Paul

Here is a a picture taken recently. Maybe I had a little too much coffee tonight before snaping the pict ~ ?


----------



## lumpkin

I will be honest, and say that I would probaby not fit in what many of you feel as lovely or attractive. Im not here to be rude or mean......or make judgements. Just to learn. Let me give a short history.....

My mother's side of the family has always been what the medical community would consider overweight. Eveyone is over 300 lbs...except myself....but my story is unrelated. At least with my mother and brother, they have suffered diabetes and disc replacements. My mother is at risk of losing her leg.

I more of less wrote this site just to gain further insight into a community.....not to sling mud or heckle. I would like educated.

Thank you.


----------



## rainyday

MammaAngie said:


> You will find no enormous, inflatable santa clauses or other yard garp here.


"Yard garp." I love that name for it. The guy taking a whiz in the back of your picture made me chuckle as well. Or at least that's what I think he's doing. 

Welcome to Dim. Like Tina, I'd be very interested in reading anything else about life in Finland you feel like sharing.


----------



## vermillion

HI....
I'm Vermillion....
Fat girl living in Arizona.
About Me:
LOVES Alice in Chains and Tool.
Slightly obsessed with "American Psycho."
Doesn't know how to curl my own hair.
Cries at movies that people shouldn't cry at.
Eats pickles and peanutbutter.

Everyone seems lovely and I am excited to get to know everyone.
Thank you. 
That is it.


----------



## AnnMarie

vermillion said:


> HI....
> I'm Vermillion....
> Fat girl living in Arizona.
> About Me:
> LOVES Alice in Chains and Tool.
> Slightly obsessed with "American Psycho."
> Doesn't know how to curl my own hair.
> Cries at movies that people shouldn't cry at.
> Eats pickles and peanutbutter.
> 
> Everyone seems lovely and I am excited to get to know everyone.
> Thank you.
> That is it.



Hey cutie girl, so glad to see you here!!!


----------



## vermillion

Thanks AnnMarie, darling.
This looks like a fun place...
buncha topics I can sink my teeth into.


----------



## T_Devil

*Name:* Jay 
*Age:* 32 
*Location:* Wisconsin 
*Profession:* I'm a clerk at an Adult Book Store 
*Music:* Punk and Metal mostly. I also give it up for good ol' Rock-N-Roll 
*Likes:* Intelligence, Integrity, Fat Girls 
*Dislikes:* Stupid people, Bigots, Size Discrimination 
*About me:* What about me? I tend to have a couple of bad habits. 1. I speak plainly without political correctness. Political Correctness is the language of those who wish to control thought. 2. I have a dark and sinister sense of humor. It is based from a strong sense of irony and is peppered with a sarcastic view of humanity. Outside of that.... I'm a pretty nice guy. 
*Picture:*


----------



## MammaAngie

rainyday said:


> "Yard garp." I love that name for it. The guy taking a whiz in the back of your picture made me chuckle as well. Or at least that's what I think he's doing.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> That's Janne, and yes, he's taking a whiz. He is the closet thing we have to yard garp


----------



## GPL

vermillion said:


> HI....
> I'm Vermillion....
> Fat girl living in Arizona.
> About Me:
> LOVES Alice in Chains and Tool.
> Slightly obsessed with "American Psycho."
> Doesn't know how to curl my own hair.
> Cries at movies that people shouldn't cry at.
> Eats pickles and peanutbutter.
> 
> Everyone seems lovely and I am excited to get to know everyone.
> Thank you.
> That is it.




Hey Vermillion!

Welcome here.
Glad to see you are also in Dim now!:wubu: Im happy you did:batting: 
Hope you have lots of fun in the forums, but maybe also in the chat!

Tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## AnnMarie

T_Devil said:


> *Name:* Jay
> *Age:* 32
> *Location:* Wisconsin
> *Profession:* I'm a clerk at an Adult Book Store
> *Music:* Punk and Metal mostly. I also give it up for good ol' Rock-N-Roll
> *Likes:* Intelligence, Integrity, Fat Girls
> *Dislikes:* Stupid people, Bigots, Size Discrimination
> *About me:* What about me? I tend to have a couple of bad habits. 1. I speak plainly without political correctness. Political Correctness is the language of those who wish to control thought. 2. I have a dark and sinister sense of humor. It is based from a strong sense of irony and is peppered with a sarcastic view of humanity. Outside of that.... I'm a pretty nice guy.
> *Picture:*



Yay, T is here!


----------



## T_Devil

AnnMarie said:


> Yay, T is here!


Yeah. I followed Vermillion here


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

T_Devil said:


> Yeah. I followed Vermillion here


Can't blame ya. She's gorgeous!


----------



## metalheadFA

> Slightly obsessed with "American Psycho."



Fantastic Book, my all time fave alongside Exquisite Corpse by Poppy Z. Brite.



> Eats pickles and peanutbutter



Is that at the same time? Also I like the tattoo!

Mamma Angie: I have always wanted to visit Finland ive heard about the winter mists over the lakes... I think the Death moon would suit my persona...

also I like your T shirt T devil 

Hello New people im in a happy mood


----------



## FAdude01

Well I suppose since i'm new to the fourms i'll introduce myself as well. I don't have a pic right now, but i'll probably throw one on here soon.

Location: Rochester, NY
Profession: I'm a student, I go to school for liberal arts. Thinking about majoring in philosophy or psychology after this year.
Music: Everything from really dissonant music: Sleeptime Gorilla Museam, Meshuggah, Lamb Of God etc to more chill music: Godspeed You Black Emperor!, Mogwai, The Appleseed Cast, 65 Days Of Static etc. Some electronic bands like Aphex Twin and Amon Tobin I enjoy as well.

Likes: Meditation, Buddhism, Shamanism, LSD, I play a few different instruments, music recording, artificial intelligence, quantum mechanics, web design, space-pirates, (I am one myself, and I have a space-pirate band) beer... and large women

Dislikes: I dislike those who dislike. But I don't hate them.  

About me: I grew up in NY, lived in North Carolina for a few years. I'm currently going to a community college, working on the weekends with some old people. Yay. I have always liked big girls, and over the past few years I have come to accept this. Now I will freely admit it to people. I used to think I was strange for not liking societies standard of beauty, but then I realized there is no standard. All people find different things attractive, and not alot of guys I know like super-anorexic 6'0 model types anyways. Some guys might like green eyes, or brown hair, or big hips, whats the difference? Everyone has their own perception of it. Anywho, I look forward to talking to similar minded people on this fourm.


----------



## Rubies

FAdude01 said:


> Well I suppose since i'm new to the fourms i'll introduce myself as well. I don't have a pic right now, but i'll probably throw one on here soon.
> 
> Location: Rochester, NY
> Profession: I'm a student, I go to school for liberal arts. Thinking about majoring in philosophy or psychology after this year.
> Music: Everything from really dissonant music: Sleeptime Gorilla Museam, Meshuggah, Lamb Of God etc to more chill music: Godspeed You Black Emperor!, Mogwai, The Appleseed Cast, 65 Days Of Static etc. Some electronic bands like Aphex Twin and Amon Tobin I enjoy as well.
> 
> Likes: Meditation, Buddhism, Shamanism, LSD, I play a few different instruments, music recording, artificial intelligence, quantum mechanics, web design, space-pirates, (I am one myself, and I have a space-pirate band) beer... and large women
> 
> Dislikes: I dislike those who dislike. But I don't hate them.
> 
> About me: I grew up in NY, lived in North Carolina for a few years. I'm currently going to a community college, working on the weekends with some old people. Yay. I have always liked big girls, and over the past few years I have come to accept this. Now I will freely admit it to people. I used to think I was strange for not liking societies standard of beauty, but then I realized there is no standard. All people find different things attractive, and not alot of guys I know like super-anorexic 6'0 model types anyways. Some guys might like green eyes, or brown hair, or big hips, whats the difference? Everyone has their own perception of it. Anywho, I look forward to talking to similar minded people on this fourm.



Dibs!
(Kidding)

You seem really cool, and have excellent taste in music, by the way. Welcome!

About the LSD...?


----------



## ImWideAwake

Haha, check my 'gangstah' head xD;


----------



## roam929r

I'm new to the site, so any hello would be greatly appreciated!!! By the way does anyone know of feeding parties?

Name: Matt
Age: 27
Location: Sarasota Fl
Profession: Inventor
Music: Christmas, Classical, RastaFari, Country, Electronica....
Likes: Mind expansion, teaching, growing, and eating...
Dislikes: Ignorance
About me: I'm a 27 year old FA, looking for a mutual gaining experience with a beautiful woman.
picture:
View attachment Myspace 1.JPG


Looking forward to chatting.

Matt


----------



## ImWideAwake

Oh wait, let me redo this with my 'gangstah' pic xD






Name: Sebastian.
Age: 19(20 on Saturday).
Location: The Netherlands.
Music: indie/electro/hxc/punk.
Likes: Art, (graphic) design and whatsoever.
Dislikes: Narrowminded people.
About me: I'm a bit of an FA(girls don't need to be big, personality is also very important, if not more) and I'm considering gaining myself.

I never posted an introduction, so here goes


----------



## FAdude01

Rubies said:


> Dibs!
> (Kidding)
> 
> You seem really cool, and have excellent taste in music, by the way. Welcome!
> 
> About the LSD...?



Haha dibs huh? Thanks, what kind of music are you into? Where are you from? And as for the LSD, hallocinogins are just an interest of mine. Ever read anything by Terrance McKenna? Interesting stuff.


----------



## vermillion

metalheadFA said:


> Fantastic Book, my all time fave alongside Exquisite Corpse by Poppy Z. Brite.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that at the same time? Also I like the tattoo!
> 
> 
> 
> also I like your T shirt T devil
> 
> Hello New people im in a happy mood




I will have to check that book out. I am looking for new material to read. 
Peanut butter and pickles...together...YUMMMMMMMY!
It's acually a very detailed birthmark....but thank you...


t devil makes those shirts...
I WANT ONE!


----------



## vermillion

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Can't blame ya. She's gorgeous!



thanks darlin'
you look pretty cute yourself in that avatar picture!


----------



## BrownEyedGirl

Name: Leah
Age: 18
Location: South Carolina
Profession: Student
Music: Rap, Country, Pop
Likes: movies, clubs, being with friends, shopping, ice skating, green tea
Dislikes: rude people, red lights, drama
About me: I'm 18 years old. I am a freshman in college, Elementary Education major. 

View attachment pic.jpg


----------



## KnottyOne

BrownEyedGirl said:


> Name: Leah
> Age: 18
> Location: South Carolina
> Profession: Student
> Music: Rap, Country, Pop
> Likes: movies, clubs, being with friends, shopping, ice skating, green tea
> Dislikes: rude people, red lights, drama
> About me: I'm 18 years old. I am a freshman in college, Elementary Education major.



Hey, welcome to the boards. Good to have another college student. And it looks like your dorm room could use a little more decorating lol


----------



## LillyBBBW

Ooooooo. Nice eyes Matt. Welcome! 



roam929r said:


> I'm new to the site, so any hello would be greatly appreciated!!! By the way does anyone know of feeding parties?
> 
> Name: Matt
> Age: 27
> Location: Sarasota Fl
> Profession: Inventor
> Music: Christmas, Classical, RastaFari, Country, Electronica....
> Likes: Mind expansion, teaching, growing, and eating...
> Dislikes: Ignorance
> About me: I'm a 27 year old FA, looking for a mutual gaining experience with a beautiful woman.
> picture:
> View attachment 11825
> 
> 
> Looking forward to chatting.
> 
> Matt


----------



## BrownEyedGirl

KnottyOne said:


> Hey, welcome to the boards. Good to have another college student. And it looks like your dorm room could use a little more decorating lol



Hey now! I like my sponge bob dorm room =)


----------



## This1Yankee

roam929r said:


> I'm new to the site, so any hello would be greatly appreciated!!! By the way does anyone know of feeding parties?
> 
> Name: Matt
> Age: 27
> Location: Sarasota Fl
> Profession: Inventor
> Music: Christmas, Classical, RastaFari, Country, Electronica....
> Likes: Mind expansion, teaching, growing, and eating...
> Dislikes: Ignorance
> About me: I'm a 27 year old FA, looking for a mutual gaining experience with a beautiful woman.
> picture:
> View attachment 11825
> 
> 
> Looking forward to chatting.
> 
> Matt




:smitten: :smitten: :smitten: Very handsome. Welcome!


----------



## HollyNC

Name: Holly
Age: 38
Location: Charlotte, NC
Music: classic rock, 80s mainly
Likes: music, hanging out with friends and family, card and board games, chatting
Dislikes: mean people
About me: married, one son, looking to become involved in fat acceptance movement, got a social group for BBW/BHMs in the local area. 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024

Welcome to all the new faces! I wanted to say a special - Howdy - to Matt and Leah - I am so tickled to see fellow Country music listeners!  

~Punkin


----------



## KnottyOne

BrownEyedGirl said:


> Hey now! I like my sponge bob dorm room =)



Hey, im not busting on Spongebob, he's entertaining, but from what I can see your walls are empty lol


----------



## BrownEyedGirl

Well, yeah... but I am very rarely at my dorm so I guess I never saw the point in decoratiing!!! Haha =)


----------



## Canadian

Name: Canadian
Age: 22.
Location: Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, Canada.
Profession: Heh. "Corporate".
Music: I wish I could do a backflip. I'd be doing those things, like, non-stop.
Likes: Any beverage served in a mason jar.
Dislikes: My cell phone is broken.
About me: Some people might recognize me from other boards. If you're one of them, shhhhhhhhh. The rest of them don't know yet.

Pardon? 

View attachment meee..JPG


----------



## Carrie

Canadian said:


> About me: Some people might recognize me from other boards. If you're one of them, shhhhhhhhh.



Hey. There's nothing wrong with being a member of the rabid Barry Manilow fan club board, 'kay? 

No judgment here. 


(Welcome. )


----------



## out.of.habit

Canadian said:


> Name: Canadian
> Age: 22.
> Location: Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, Canada.
> Profession: Heh. "Corporate".
> Music: I wish I could do a backflip. I'd be doing those things, like, non-stop.
> Likes: Any beverage served in a mason jar.
> Dislikes: My cell phone is broken.
> About me: Some people might recognize me from other boards. If you're one of them, shhhhhhhhh. The rest of them don't know yet.
> 
> Pardon?




I am very amused by your post, please continue! And handsome to boot. 
Welcome to the boards, Canadian. I'm doing mental backflips to celebrate your arrival.

(PS: Carrie, that was _good_. lol)


----------



## Canadian

Oh Carrie... You came, and you gave without taking.


----------



## Carrie

Canadian said:


> Oh Carrie... You came, and you gave without taking.



*snort* 

And that, my friends, is how to get me off my lazy ass and give out well-deserved rep.


----------



## elle camino

alright seriously what is WITH this recent influx of adorable boytypes?
not complaining! just wondering who flashed the cute guy signal.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

elle camino said:


> alright seriously what is WITH this recent influx of adorable boytypes?
> not complaining! just wondering who flashed the cute guy signal.


That would be me.  Okay boys, gather 'round.


----------



## moonvine

elle camino said:


> alright seriously what is WITH this recent influx of adorable boytypes?
> not complaining! just wondering who flashed the cute guy signal.



Seriously, I call a flag on this play.

How about some cute guys who live in the same country as me...and are just a wee smidge older...

Oops, I forgot, I gave up dating (or more accurately attempting to date). Never mind then, carry on.


----------



## Michelle

LillyBBBW said:


> One of my favorite sites regarding Finland. Not exactly academic but socially educational just the same. http://www.hel-looks.com/index.php


 
Lilly, thanks for the link. This is a fascinating site.


----------



## AnnMarie

Canadian said:


> About me: Some people might recognize me from other boards. If you're one of them, shhhhhhhhh. The rest of them don't know yet.



I'm one of them, and trust me... you can't shut me up here.


----------



## This1Yankee

Canadian said:


> Name: Canadian
> Age: 22.
> Location: Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, Canada.
> Profession: Heh. "Corporate".
> Music: I wish I could do a backflip. I'd be doing those things, like, non-stop.
> Likes: Any beverage served in a mason jar.
> Dislikes: My cell phone is broken.
> About me: Some people might recognize me from other boards. If you're one of them, shhhhhhhhh. The rest of them don't know yet.
> 
> Pardon?




Your hair is SO "run-my-fingers-thru-able".


----------



## LillyBBBW

Canadian said:


> Oh Carrie... You came, and you gave without taking.



Ohhhh....my....gawd, and he sings BARRY too! :wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

New board rules: 

Men posting must be at least THIS adorable [-----] to ride.
Men posting that are over 18 but under 25 must at least be mature enough to pass for 25. 
Men posting that live in a country other than the US, but who pass the adorable test and are over 21, must be willing to move to the US at first notice that I am in love with them.
All new males that pass the adorable test and are over 21 must be test-driven by moi before they are allowed to post. 

Have a nice day. :batting:


----------



## ValentineBBW

This1Yankee said:


> Your hair is SO "run-my-fingers-thru-able".




I agree....very cute Canadian, welcome :batting:


----------



## LoveBHMS

I've been to Richmond, and if you aren't told that you are _stunning_ on a regular basis, then when I was there i merely failed to notice the large population of blind folks.

Even your 'dork' pictures are gorgeous.


----------



## Canadian

Well thank y'all very much for the compliments! I'll try to not let them go to my head.  

Moonvine, I'm sorry for not being older. I bet you I could fix that problem, though. All it will take is some time.

Get it? Hahaha. I'm a riot.
Or something.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Canadian said:


> Well thank y'all very much for the compliments! I'll try to not let them go to my head.
> 
> Moonvine, I'm sorry for not being older. I bet you I could fix that problem, though. All it will take is some time.
> 
> Get it? Hahaha. I'm a riot.
> Or something.



Saskatoon, eh? Are you in college?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

The men in Richmond ARE blind. At least, I'd like to think they are, considering only one has ever asked me out. If they aren't blind, well.... I don't even want to think about what that means.


----------



## Canadian

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Saskatoon, eh? Are you in college?


I was. I finished up my finance degree last April.


----------



## quitsville

Name: Jocelyn
Age: 18
Location: Wisconsin
Profession: Student
Music: Recently I've really gotten into John Coltrane, but generally I'm an Elliott Smith/Hank Williams/Joanna Newsom type. If you're really interested, here's my last.fmhttp://www.last.fm/user/quitsville/

Likes: art, writing, films-Apocalypse Now, the Deerhunter, Hiroshima Mon Amour, Anchorman.
Dislikes: unpleasant, unexplained smells.
About me: There's really not too much to say. I'm majoring in psychology, and slacking off like no one's business.


----------



## AnnMarie

quitsville said:


> Name: Jocelyn
> Age: 18
> Location: Wisconsin
> Profession: Student
> Music: Recently I've really gotten into John Coltrane, but generally I'm an Elliott Smith/Hank Williams/Joanna Newsom type. If you're really interested, here's my last.fmhttp://www.last.fm/user/quitsville/
> 
> Likes: art, writing, films-Apocalypse Now, the Deerhunter, Hiroshima Mon Amour, Anchorman.
> Dislikes: unpleasant, unexplained smells.
> About me: There's really not too much to say. I'm majoring in psychology, and slacking off like no one's business.



Welcome to the boards, Jocelyn


----------



## MoonGoddess

Canadian said:


> Name: Canadian
> Age: 22.
> Location: Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, Canada.
> Profession: Heh. "Corporate".
> Music: I wish I could do a backflip. I'd be doing those things, like, non-stop.
> Likes: Any beverage served in a mason jar.
> Dislikes: My cell phone is broken.
> About me: Some people might recognize me from other boards. If you're one of them, shhhhhhhhh. The rest of them don't know yet.
> 
> Pardon?




_Wow. I really need to visit Canada. They really grow them gorgeous up there.

While I am old enough to be your mother, I must confess...you are VERY easy on the eyes!_


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Canadian said:


> Name: Canadian
> Age: 22.
> Location: Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, Canada.
> Profession: Heh. "Corporate".
> Music: I wish I could do a backflip. I'd be doing those things, like, non-stop.
> Likes: Any beverage served in a mason jar.
> Dislikes: My cell phone is broken.
> About me: Some people might recognize me from other boards. If you're one of them, shhhhhhhhh. The rest of them don't know yet.
> 
> Pardon?


Hey! Good to see you on the Dims board!  Welcome!


----------



## Gitana

I'm a 30something Medical Laboratory Technician in New Mexico.
I'm just really enjoying life right now. I hope to make new friends on here and just get to be as proud of the way I look as some of the great people on here.

lots of luv..


----------



## Carrie

Welcome, Gitana! Glad you could join us.


----------



## Happenstance

What possessed me to join this place, at this exact moment, I cannot be certain. But here I am.

Name: Thomas... Happenstance is the means by which my life progresses.
Age: 18
Location: Montreal, Quebec, but originally from a State. I've always been what my friends referred to as a closet Canadian.
Profession: I am an English student. Someday I might call writing my profession, but at present it is merely what I know how to do. The degree just helps convince other people of this.
Music: I listen to everything that reaches a certain level of complexity, and as such could very well be classified as a music snob. I especially enjoy progressive metal and indie punk, in the realm of Tool, Coheed and Cambria, Mae, and Minus the Bear.
Likes: Telling stories, watching theatrical productions, using apostrophes in place of quotation marks, knowledge for the sake of discussion rather than progress, pointless things
Dislikes: Ignorance, organized religion telling people how to live, watching things deteriorate, Lynyrd Skynyrd
About me: I'm not as serious as my tone may tend to indicate. I take long periods of time to phrase things, even when filling out a survey such as this, which, at the end of my life, will likely have little to no impact on the course of my life. (See above, 'pointless things'.) In person people tend to either dismiss me as being too strange or think I'm the most interesting person they've ever met. I'm probably more interesting than you, as well. And I'm really not that strange, I've done my best to reduce that in recent years.


----------



## Renaissance Woman

Happenstance said:


> I'm probably more interesting than you, as well.


I accept your challenge, Sir! Have at you!

(And welcome!)


----------



## Slugopoet

how's it going? my names sean. i'm into art in all it's forms. photo, writing, singing, poetry, all that. i'm also into the natural, beautiful full form of healthy women. i haven't done the forum thing very much because i do most of my stuff on myspace, but i was told by my friend sasha that there are lots of cool people on here and that it's a scene that i would like and be able to make some cool friends from. 

so my myspace name is sean, vocalist for karmedy. here's the link 
http://www.myspace.com/slugo3. please do feel free to come say hi. i always try to return my messages. also there's my band karmedy.
http://www.myspace.com/karmedy. please come give the music a listen. our album is for sale on cdbaby.com and i-tunes.

so im not just here to whore myself artistically, i genuinely am an advocate for the bigger girls of the world. call it fat, plump, chubby, voluptuous, curvey, healthy, it doesn't really matter. i have found what i like and i am whiling to tell it to the world.

sorry if i broke some rules of the forum or something, just let me know and i will try not to do it again.

thanks a lot
later
Sean McIrvin
slugopoet
karmedy

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a341/slugopoet/mohawme06036.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a341/slugopoet/newport367.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


----------



## out.of.habit

Slugopoet said:


> how's it going? my names sean. i'm into art in all it's forms. photo, writing, singing, poetry, all that. i'm also into the natural, beautiful full form of healthy women. i haven't done the forum thing very much because i do most of my stuff on myspace, but i was told by my friend sasha that there are lots of cool people on here and that it's a scene that i would like and be able to make some cool friends from.



Welcome to Dimensions, Handsome. Sasha's right, we're a very friendly bunch. It won't be long before you find that out first-hand. Don't be too shy... we're not. *grin*


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Slugopoet said:


> how's it going? my names sean. i'm into art in all it's forms. photo, writing, singing, poetry, all that. i'm also into the natural, beautiful full form of healthy women. i haven't done the forum thing very much because i do most of my stuff on myspace, but i was told by my friend sasha that there are lots of cool people on here and that it's a scene that i would like and be able to make some cool friends from.
> 
> so my myspace name is sean, vocalist for karmedy. here's the link
> http://www.myspace.com/slugo3. please do feel free to come say hi. i always try to return my messages. also there's my band karmedy.
> http://www.myspace.com/karmedy. please come give the music a listen. our album is for sale on cdbaby.com and i-tunes.
> 
> so im not just here to whore myself artistically, i genuinely am an advocate for the bigger girls of the world. call it fat, plump, chubby, voluptuous, curvey, healthy, it doesn't really matter. i have found what i like and i am whiling to tell it to the world.
> 
> sorry if i broke some rules of the forum or something, just let me know and i will try not to do it again.
> 
> thanks a lot
> later
> Sean McIrvin
> slugopoet
> karmedy
> 
> <a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a341/slugopoet/mohawme06036.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>
> 
> <a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a341/slugopoet/newport367.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


Hey sean... i dont think your pics worked. You might want to try http://imageshack.us/
for uploading pics  works for me


----------



## AnnMarie

Slugopoet said:


> how's it going? my names sean. i'm into art in all it's forms. photo, writing, singing, poetry, all that. i'm also into the natural, beautiful full form of healthy women. i haven't done the forum thing very much because i do most of my stuff on myspace, but i was told by my friend sasha that there are lots of cool people on here and that it's a scene that i would like and be able to make some cool friends from.
> 
> so my myspace name is sean, vocalist for karmedy. here's the link
> http://www.myspace.com/slugo3. please do feel free to come say hi. i always try to return my messages. also there's my band karmedy.
> http://www.myspace.com/karmedy. please come give the music a listen. our album is for sale on cdbaby.com and i-tunes.
> 
> so im not just here to whore myself artistically, i genuinely am an advocate for the bigger girls of the world. call it fat, plump, chubby, voluptuous, curvey, healthy, it doesn't really matter. i have found what i like and i am whiling to tell it to the world.
> 
> sorry if i broke some rules of the forum or something, just let me know and i will try not to do it again.
> 
> thanks a lot
> later
> Sean McIrvin
> slugopoet
> karmedy



Welcome Sean, I'm sure you'll enjoy it here.


----------



## Slugopoet

yeah sorry. it looks like the picts didn't come through, but you can always just put the code into the address screen if you really wanna see em.

thanks for the nice welcome to by the way. no worries, i'm not terribly shy. haha.


----------



## Happenstance

Another poet, eh?
Oh, it's on.

And...

...

...draw, knave!



Me said:


> It is a truth of poets' works and wholes
> That better words have come from tortured souls.
> The order of the words important less,
> Is than the author's bleak unhappiness.
> My goal, as such, as in contented truce,
> The poetry the worst I can produce.
> And so to compensate I thus arrange
> The order of this line these words I change.


----------



## Canadian

Happenstance said:


> Another poet, eh?
> Oh, it's on.
> 
> And...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...draw, knave!


Don't tell me what the poets are doing.*







*Prediction - Only the canadians in the room are going to get this somewhat obscure reference.


----------



## elle camino

Slugopoet said:


> wordswordswords


oh my god! someone else from washington!
i was wondering why it only seems to be me and mossy. 
anyways, welcome.


----------



## ASEXIIBABIIGIRL

I'm 29 for another month or so...
I live in Ohio, love to write, read, and make bath and body products that make people smile....I am down to earth, always tell it like it is...and love meeting new people...

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1309/5488776/13279899/209011271.jpg


----------



## Slugopoet

well yeah i do see my self as apoet and stuff. here, you tell me. this is kind of like my lovely big girl peice.


A Gorgeous Site In My Eyes

Across the water came a vision of a Siren’s song. A sleek, water soaked goddess. Lying daintily upon a slab of granite. Sunrays glisten and shimmer on lovely curves. As I watch, my gaze is caught by eyes that appear deeper than the river. While I am entranced, mist wafts across my sight as the nearby waterfall beats water against the stones below. Things seam slow, time takes a casual scene and stretches into hours instead of seconds. Numb toes plunged into shallow frigidness help to reawaken the moment. As if it was in the mind, she’s gone with a blink. May be that it was a glimpse of the innermost yearnings. Could have been a spirit of pure beauty. Most likely that it was just another missed opportunity. In all this I’ve found a nice memory to covet. A vision of which there is no comparison. And for all time I shall carry a torch for an unknowing and unassuming ideal.



washington totaly rules and i'm nevr leaving....well unless something crazy and money making happens.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

CurvyEm said:


> I thought since I'm seeing lots of new faces and people posting on all boards that it would be a good idea to post an introduction thread. Some of you FA's better post in it too


And here, at long last, a picture of Ho Ho and Mrs. Ho Ho (after sipping a really, really, improbably hot cup of tea)


----------



## Risible

Ho Ho Tai said:


> And here, at long last, a picture of Ho Ho and Mrs. Ho Ho (after sipping a really, really, improbably hot cup of tea)



Oh, Ho Ho. I thought you were older- much older! Ha, ha, Ho Ho, guess you got me fooled . You and your wife- she in her Lipstick Red jumpsuit - are a darling couple! Who's the Jack Sparrow-ish fellow over your right shoulder? He's mighty charmin'!


----------



## Ericthonius

Risible said:


> ... Who's the Jack Sparrow-ish fellow over your right shoulder? He's mighty charmin'!



My cousin Arthur thought the guy's name was,"Phil". And that he was from Croydon. But that was an improbably long time ago.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Risible said:


> Oh, Ho Ho. I thought you were older- much older! Ha, ha, Ho Ho, guess you got me fooled . You and your wife- she in her Lipstick Red jumpsuit - are a darling couple! Who's the Jack Sparrow-ish fellow over your right shoulder? He's mighty charmin'!



Well, Risible, since you are Bio . . .man's wife, I'm pretty sure that you're pulling my leg to the point where I'm in danger of snapping a tendon. However, just in case you aren't (or if we have any young readers here who missed the whole delightful nonsense of Doug Adams' Hitchhiker's Guide, I will explain that the picture is of Adams' fictional character, Zaphod Beeblebrox . Since he was created around 1978, adding the ages of his two heads, together, is still well short of my age - you're quite right about that. However, Mrs Ho Ho does somewhat resemble Zaphod's pilot, Trillian (if Trillian gained a bit of curvaceousness.) But the age difference is about right.

For your (and any other readers, few though they may be) Wikipedia has several good links on this topic. I list them here.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hitchhiker's_Guide_to_the_Galaxy
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zaphod_Beeblebrox.

By the way, I have meant to thank your husband, and the other contributors, for the Living Green thread. You and Bio . . .man are - both of you - dedicated and knowledgeable. I have meant to jump in with a few comments, and may do so this weekend.


----------



## Slugopoet

so i think i figured how to post pictures on the forum thing here. 





sasha said i should use this one.






i like this one better.






anyway. come say hi. i'm on myspace fairly often. if you drop me a message i will get back to you on there for sure. also read my blogs. there's some good fat friendly stuff in there.

later

sean


oh and if someone can help me to get a picture resized to 80 x 80 for the avatar thing, that woulod be super. thanks.


----------



## Renaissance Woman

Slugopoet said:


> sasha said i should use this one.


Sasha is a wise woman who knows whereof she speaks.


----------



## Slugopoet

Renaissance Woman said:


> Sasha is a wise woman who knows whereof she speaks.




haha. well yeah. i suppose she's got the rihght idea. on the other hand she trusts me to shoot her shots as well so it's kind of a good give and take.

so can anybody suggest a good thread to get invloved in. i'd like to meet some cool new people on here. even more so i'd like to share my opinions with people i believe would understand them.


----------



## Tina

I think the girls will love you here. It's a thread where boys post their pictures, in various states of dress and undress... so that for once, the tables are turned and we get to admire y'all, rather than the usual, which is the other way around. 

Welcome to you, Sean! Any friend of Sasha's has got to be a lot of fun.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Yes, Sean, go to that thread and post. Tina is a wise woman and you'll do good by listening to her.


----------



## moonvine

What happened to Canadian; did we scare him off?


----------



## EasySmile

http://cohen109.lenzus.com/cgi/item?18482287+19072359+0+14662341


That's me, wearing a stupid hat so not too many people will notice my red hair. I'm totally new, but I've lurked for a long time. I'm not exactly antisocial though so I figured I should start chiming in. I'm basically finally getting my real preferences out there in the open. I may take some flak every now and then but whatever. I gotta be me.

Let's see...I'm a 21 year old junior Psychology student at Chapman University, which is in Orange County. Originally from a little suburb in the LA area called Glendale. I have a lot of connections near Portland though. I'm a die hard Chargers fan and season ticket holder, which is awesome cause have you seen their record this year? Anyway.


random FA info:

Click's "Dinner with Andrea" seriously changed my life. If he's not checking this thread and you are, and you know him, you should tell him to mosey on over here.

All of the women on this sight are unbearably beautiful and to boot have some of the best personalities I've ever "read". It's amazing. I've pretty much come to the conclusion that Dimensions is the greatest site in the history of everness.

I'm just going to go ahead and confess right here that Sasha is my secret crush. I'm not going to be creepy or stalkerish, but I won't lie your pictures make my jaw drop, and then you also have to be sweet and funny. What's a guy supposed to do?

Anyway, more generally: I'll be around and talking, just thought I'd introduce myself a little. Anyone can and should drop me a PM, and if you don't you are definitely missing out.


----------



## Risible

EasySmile said:


> http://cohen109.lenzus.com/cgi/item?18482287+19072359+0+14662341
> 
> 
> That's me, wearing a stupid hat so not too many people will notice my red hair. I'm totally new, but I've lurked for a long time. I'm not exactly antisocial though so I figured I should start chiming in. I'm basically finally getting my real preferences out there in the open. I may take some flak every now and then but whatever. I gotta be me.
> 
> Let's see...I'm a 21 year old junior Psychology student at Chapman University, which is in Orange County. Originally from a little suburb in the LA area called Glendale. I have a lot of connections near Portland though. I'm a die hard Chargers fan and season ticket holder, which is awesome cause have you seen their record this year? Anyway.
> 
> 
> random FA info:
> 
> Click's "Dinner with Andrea" seriously changed my life. If he's not checking this thread and you are, and you know him, you should tell him to mosey on over here.
> 
> All of the women on this sight are unbearably beautiful and to boot have some of the best personalities I've ever "read". It's amazing. I've pretty much come to the conclusion that Dimensions is the greatest site in the history of everness.
> 
> I'm just going to go ahead and confess right here that Sasha is my secret crush. I'm not going to be creepy or stalkerish, but I won't lie your pictures make my jaw drop, and then you also have to be sweet and funny. What's a guy supposed to do?
> 
> Anyway, more generally: I'll be around and talking, just thought I'd introduce myself a little. Anyone can and should drop me a PM, and if you don't you are definitely missing out.




Hi Easy Smile,

Hey, haven't I seen you in the Harry Potter movies? One of those twin brothers?  I just wanted to say, my husband, who lived in San Diego for many years, is also a Charger's fan. That is, he's a fan now that they're DOING WELL. He's been watching the game every Sunday; looks like we may see them in the SuperBowl!

Welcome to Dims!


----------



## Canadian

moonvine said:


> What happened to Canadian; did we scare him off?



Hahaha naw, Canadian got sent off to Winnipeg for work for a while. 

Normally, I love to travel, and especially when the company is paying for it.. but uh.... Winnipeg in December isn't really much of a joy. Actually, it's exactly like Saskatoon in December, so I shouldn't be complaining. Anyway, it's good to be back home.


----------



## Slugopoet

Tina said:


> I think the girls will love you here. It's a thread where boys post their pictures, in various states of dress and undress... so that for once, the tables are turned and we get to admire y'all, rather than the usual, which is the other way around.
> 
> Welcome to you, Sean! Any friend of Sasha's has got to be a lot of fun.



alright. i did it. and like i said on that thread. i've got tons of pictures, it's just hard to figure out which one s to use. thank you for the suggestions on a good thread. weather it was for your own gain or not. hahaha. curvy, selfish wench's. in this context wench is a term of endearment.


----------



## Pacifly

Just wanted to say hi to all the lovely wonderful people here and wish you all everything you ever wanted for Christmas.

--Sharon


----------



## Daytripper

'allo everyone! Another new face here. So, here's a little about me for the moment:

Name: Britt
Age: 18
Location: MS, USA
Profession: Student
Music: The Beatles! :wubu: And most other of that genre and time period, 60s-70s. I'm obsessed with music, and couldn't begin to list all the bands/artists I'm into... 
Likes: comedy, Monty Python, Johnny Depp's movies (he's freaking amazing, no?), music, reading, creativity, films, albums, and loads of other stuff.
Dislikes: Narrowmindedness, people who are very shallow, ignorance, the list goes on...
About me: I don't really know how to summarize myself, I'm hard to describe. But, I suppose I'm funny, I like (trying) making people laugh, which I think is important, I'm also pretty sarcastic, and can be rather blunt at times but overall I think I'm a rather nice person. I'm painfully shy upon first meeting a new person, but eventually I'll warm up, most of the time.


----------



## Wagimawr

Daytripper said:


> Music: The Beatles! :wubu: And most other of that genre and time period, 60s-70s. I'm obsessed with music, and couldn't begin to list all the bands/artists I'm into...


I think I just made a new friend.  Way to make a first impression - and welcome!


----------



## Tina

Sounds like we have a cool new girlie here. Welcome, Daytripper!


----------



## Daytripper

Wagimawr said:


> I think I just made a new friend.  Way to make a first impression - and welcome!



Another fan, I see.  And thanks you guys!


----------



## Slugopoet

Daytripper said:


> 'allo everyone! Another new face here. So, here's a little about me for the moment:
> 
> Name: Britt
> Age: 18
> Location: MS, USA
> Profession: Student



you sound really cool. i am into all the same things. art is pretty much all i do. music, photography, poetry, whatever strikes me. way to lay it out there, it's nice to see some straight up honesty.


----------



## Paw Paw

Hey Ya'll!!

I am new as of the 19th Dec. Just happened on your board.

Residing in MI. U.S.A.
Baker by trade. ( excellent position to meet the BBW's I love )
I am as " full grown " as I can be at 5' 3", 135#.  

I am a 39 y.o. Grampa, who loves to fish with my little ones, and raise dogs. I am not yet married.:happy: Still got some growing up to do.

My music runs from Miles Davis to George Jones to Kid Rock. And some Sabbath thrown in there for spice.

I need to take some pics. 

But I just wanted to say hi, and that I am looking forward to having a good time with you all.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Daytripper

Slugopoet said:


> you sound really cool. i am into all the same things. art is pretty much all i do. music, photography, poetry, whatever strikes me. way to lay it out there, it's nice to see some straight up honesty.



Thanks! It does seem we are into all those same things.


----------



## mmm12mmm

mmm12mmm

*Name:* Maxim.

*Age: *32.

*Astrological sign:* a scorpion.

*Site:* Russia, Moscow.

*Trade:* the engineer-builder.

*Music:* a jazz, electronic dancing music mainly style progressive trance, euro trance.

*Range of interests:* all fields of activity of the person and a society, transfer will borrow a lot of space of my publication, fine full women, except for a smart thick flesh allocated with internal charm which mind and internal spiritual power operates.

*Outside of sphere of perception:* on the first place - the people possessing qualities and sights by not conterminous with my moral and moral belief. On the second place - all other discomfort which gives us a life on a planet the Earth.

*About me:* can ask me.

*Here I:* 

View attachment mmm2.jpg


View attachment mmm1.jpg


View attachment mmm3.JPG


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Hello! I've been coming here for awhile and have been deeply impressed by the wit, imagination, and above all the civility of the Dimensions Forums. I'm delighted to be part of this, and thank you for being here.

Name: Dr. Feelgood
Age: old enough to remember ten-cent candy bars and the Brooklyn Dodgers
Location: Norman, Oklahoma
Profession: College Professor. I teach ancient Greek at the University of 
Oklahoma, aka "the Harvard of the Canadian River Drainage Basin".
Music: Tango
Likes: good coffee, British-style crosswords, ballroom dancing, asparagus
Dislikes: stupidity, treachery, greed, and television (which seems to be largely
_about_ treachery, greed, and stupidity)
About me: I'm a Zen Buddhist, a vegetarian, and a member of the Board of 
Directors of Heartland Rabbit Rescue, Oklahoma's only shelter just for
rabbits. My wife and I live in a hundred-year-old house near campus
with four rabbits, four guinea pigs, and five outdoor cats who show 
up for meals. Oh -- and two opossums who live under the house.


----------



## moonvine

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Board of
> Directors of Heartland Rabbit Rescue, Oklahoma's only shelter just for
> rabbits. My wife and I live in a hundred-year-old house near campus
> with four rabbits, four guinea pigs, and five outdoor cats who show
> up for meals. Oh -- and two opossums who live under the house.



Neat! A fellow animal rescuer! And a college prof to boot - welcome!


----------



## bbwchristine

i just joined looking forward to meeting new friends


----------



## itsfine

Name: manda
Age: 21
Location: All over PA
Job: Sales Associate and Full Time Student

Things I do in my free time: make and bind books, work on my art journal, go to art openings/museums, steal kisses, search the web, collect paper, go to movies, drink, dance, sew.






















sorry about all the bar pictures, i just got a new computer and havent transferred images yet.


----------



## dd1650

Hello Everyone....
Name: Dorez
I'm a BBW, living in Los Angeles. 
Married 22 years
1 adult daughter (She's a BBW also and a fashion designer)
I'm a film and TV producer
Currently producing a documentary
Originally from Detroit, Michigan (USA)

Glad to be here.
P. S. - I've attached a photo of a model wearing
one of my daughter's designs. 

View attachment Model_Sommer.jpg


----------



## Slugopoet

bbwchristine said:


> i just joined looking forward to meeting new friends



hey how's it going. welcome welcome and all that good stuff. just figured i'd say hey. if your niterested you should check out this thread. there's lots of guys in here showing off for girls. anyway, later

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1728


----------



## Krissy12

Hello, Hello

I just stumbled upon this website last night, and I haven't been able to stop reading!

About me....

31 
Single mother of 2, but I have joint custody, so lots of free time!
5'4", Two hundred and *cough*something*cough* lbs.

As you can see, I'm having a bit of self esteem issues and I'm really hoping this site and some of the lovely ladies and FAs will help me to overcome them.

That's not to say that I dislike myself, as I'm a really wonderful gal and artist who's sweet and tender under a meaner, sly exterior.  

LOVES: 

BRITS! I'm a serious sucker for a British man. That includes all of GB..Ireland, Wales, etc. Not to exclude the Aussies. 

Also....
Artists, tattoos, piercings, food!, Coke, DVDs, crafting, Photoshopping, Bettie Page, massages, vintage cars, mohawks, MEN, tequila, traveling, my friends, the smell of Downy fabric softener, comfy beds and couches, collecting erotic art, comedy

Dislikes:

American media for worshipping anorexics, G.W. Bush, bad grammar

I'll keep the dislikes short since I'd rather spread the love instead of the hate. 

I hope to get to know everyone and see if there are any other Indianaers..(We don't have a name besides Hoosiers, which is just odd).

Piccies:


----------



## Actor4hire

Newer member to the board. Pic is in profile. :bow:


----------



## dd1650

Hello there,

I'm new as well, but wanted to welcome those of you who've just joined.
Hope to get better acquainted with you all soon.

Happy Holidays to those who are celebrating!

- Dorez


----------



## GPL

Krissy12 said:


> Hello, Hello
> 
> I just stumbled upon this website last night, and I haven't been able to stop reading!
> 
> About me....
> 
> 31
> Single mother of 2, but I have joint custody, so lots of free time!
> 5'4", Two hundred and *cough*something*cough* lbs.
> 
> As you can see, I'm having a bit of self esteem issues and I'm really hoping this site and some of the lovely ladies and FAs will help me to overcome them.
> 
> That's not to say that I dislike myself, as I'm a really wonderful gal and artist who's sweet and tender under a meaner, sly exterior.
> 
> LOVES:
> 
> BRITS! I'm a serious sucker for a British man. That includes all of GB..Ireland, Wales, etc. Not to exclude the Aussies.
> 
> Also....
> Artists, tattoos, piercings, food!, Coke, DVDs, crafting, Photoshopping, Bettie Page, massages, vintage cars, mohawks, MEN, tequila, traveling, my friends, the smell of Downy fabric softener, comfy beds and couches, collecting erotic art, comedy
> 
> Dislikes:
> 
> American media for worshipping anorexics, G.W. Bush, bad grammar
> 
> I'll keep the dislikes short since I'd rather spread the love instead of the hate.
> 
> I hope to get to know everyone and see if there are any other Indianaers..(We don't have a name besides Hoosiers, which is just odd).
> 
> Piccies:




You are a pretty girl, Krissy!
Welcome to the boards. Hope you enjoy.

GPL.


----------



## Krissy12

Thanks! I hope to be around here more often!


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

This is us.. Ron and Jana. Was a member here in like 98 or 99 but forgot that password so here I am to give it another try!


----------



## mmm12mmm

Cosmic~Wombat said:


> This is us.. Ron and Jana. Was a member here in like 98 or 99 but forgot that password so here I am to give it another try!



Are well looked children!!!


----------



## Jay West Coast

Welcome Manda, Dorez, Krissy, Ron and Jana! I love the pics!

Make yourselves right at home.


----------



## itsfine

thanks very much


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

Jay West Coast said:


> Welcome Manda, Dorez, Krissy, Ron and Jana! I love the pics!
> 
> Make yourselves right at home.



Thanks Jay


----------



## JoyJoy

Wow! I leave for a few days and the place booms! Welcome to all the new people to our little den of iniqu....err....the forums!! Hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

Seems many of the same great people are from before. Hope to meet and re-meet everyone. 

Howdy again from Alice, Texas.. Y'all (think Corpus Christi)





Hugs from us!


----------



## Steelyblue

Hey everyone. I found this site while surfing and knew it was for me. I have been a big woman my entire life and happy to be who I am. I am 54, married with kids, live in Kansas, work from home selling on Ebay. I live in the country and love meeting new people online. I am an auction junkie, love to spend time with friends, read a great book, watch a good dvd, play mexican train dominoes, drink good beer, pull pranks and just have fun. I grew up in a rowdy fun filled house with 5 siblings and we are all pretty close. I am an avid dog lover and currently share my space with 4 dogs. I have two cantankerous goats, chickens, rabbits and I want a cow. I grow a kick a$$ garden each year and hate when all the fresh produce is gone. My sense of humor is pretty far sided and sarcastic is my middle name. I look forward to meeting many of you and getting to know you. I will have to post a pic later as my memory card is full with Ebay pic's.


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

Steelyblue said:


> Hey everyone. I found this site while surfing and knew it was for me. I have been a big woman my entire life and happy to be who I am. I am 54, married with kids, live in Kansas, work from home selling on Ebay. I live in the country and love meeting new people online. I am an auction junkie, love to spend time with friends, read a great book, watch a good dvd, play mexican train dominoes, drink good beer, pull pranks and just have fun. I grew up in a rowdy fun filled house with 5 siblings and we are all pretty close. I am an avid dog lover and currently share my space with 4 dogs. I have two cantankerous goats, chickens, rabbits and I want a cow. I grow a kick a$$ garden each year and hate when all the fresh produce is gone. My sense of humor is pretty far sided and sarcastic is my middle name. I look forward to meeting many of you and getting to know you. I will have to post a pic later as my memory card is full with Ebay pic's.




Welcome and hope you find everyone as nice as we have. We are new too


----------



## Risible

Steelyblue said:


> Hey everyone. I found this site while surfing and knew it was for me. I have been a big woman my entire life and happy to be who I am. I am 54, married with kids, live in Kansas, work from home selling on Ebay. I live in the country and love meeting new people online. I am an auction junkie, love to spend time with friends, read a great book, watch a good dvd, play mexican train dominoes, drink good beer, pull pranks and just have fun. I grew up in a rowdy fun filled house with 5 siblings and we are all pretty close. I am an avid dog lover and currently share my space with 4 dogs. I have two cantankerous goats, chickens, rabbits and I want a cow. I grow a kick a$$ garden each year and hate when all the fresh produce is gone. My sense of humor is pretty far sided and sarcastic is my middle name. I look forward to meeting many of you and getting to know you. I will have to post a pic later as my memory card is full with Ebay pic's.



Oh, hey, SteelyBlue!

Welcome to Dims! I just wanted to let you know that my husband, biodieselman, loves his garden too and has posted several recent pics of it in the Living Green thread in Hyde Park. You should check it out; let us know what you think! He'd love to discuss garden stuff with someone in Dims. I think he was the only vegetable gardener until you came along.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Manda: You sound so coool. ^__^ Do you also make and frame your own art? Cuz that seems to be the key to being financially successful, on account of even crappy frames cost more than my best picture would sell for, and there sooo expensive, and no standard paper actually fits properly in any standard frame size.
Grr. Stupid frames.

Do you publish/distribute books, or is it just a handcraft-hobby kind of hting?


----------



## VanilaGorila

Hi, well, I've posted a couple of things here so I guess its fitting to do this to.
I'm Todd, live in Oxnard, CA. Single (yup!), (I know, hard to believe), (haha),
39, 5'11", husky but athletic, Military, love to eat and cook what I eat and eat. Oh, I like beer to. I have tattoos, live alone, have a hot rod (a car that is!), (that to), and I dig car shows, live music, travel and of course, BBWs!
Here is me...


----------



## itsfine

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Manda: You sound so coool. ^__^ Do you also make and frame your own art? Cuz that seems to be the key to being financially successful, on account of even crappy frames cost more than my best picture would sell for, and there sooo expensive, and no standard paper actually fits properly in any standard frame size.
> Grr. Stupid frames.
> 
> Do you publish/distribute books, or is it just a handcraft-hobby kind of hting?



A lot of my graphic work doesnt need to be framed. I do however know how to make wood frames. Mostly I bind books of my art including printmaking, screenprinting, photography, and collages. 

and bookbinding is just a hobby. It helps me work on my craft and have cute things to show for it. It also gives me a way to show my art more interactively. 

And thanks for the compliment


----------



## out.of.habit

dd1650 said:


> Glad to be here.
> P. S. - I've attached a photo of a model wearing
> one of my daughter's designs.



Love love love the design. Just thought I'd say so.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

out.of.habit said:


> Love love love the design. Just thought I'd say so.



I have to agree


----------



## H.Clarke

Hello all. I used to post on the old Dimension forums a looooooooonnnnng time ago. I decided to come back and hang around a bit. 

I live in Texas, I'm 32, and in a long-term relationship with lovely BBW. My avatar is a *very* close approximation of my face.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces

Name: Andrew... um, by the way, are people going to be, you know, reading this?

Age: 22

Location: Virginia

Profession: Grad Student (viz. unemployed)

Music: Indie bands, and also bands from Japan and Eastern Europe-- I get tired of hearing just American and British stuff. Some of my favorite bands right now are Interpol, The Dresden Dolls, The Decemberists, Neutral Milk Hotel, Tegan & Sara, The New Pornographers, Blonde Redhead, Night Snipers, Snowden, The Beatles (everyone likes them) and The Kissing Tigers. For singers, I like Tom Waits, Tori Amos, David Byrne, Gackt and Neko Case. If you have heard of a quarter of these, please raise your hand and, hey, I will give you a high five? HIGH FIVES ALL AROUND.

Likes: You.

Dislikes: Pecans and walnuts because I am allergic to them.
About me: I had been lurking on the Dimensions boards for years, when I finally realized that it feels a lot less creepier and actually a lot more fun to participate in the discussions instead of just looking for the pictures. So, guess what I'm doing right now?

Oh, by the way, I have some ridiculous pictures of me, too:





Two tickets to the gun show, please! That's me in the front row.





Big face.





I just threw this in because I don't have any pictures of my hip bones and I thought was the next best thing to use. My friends and I were hiking that day and everyone on the trail kept asking me if I had any doughnuts. I had to tell them that I didn't.


----------



## Daytripper

Welcome, guys!


----------



## supersoup

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> *words and words and stuffs and words*



that picture is effing awesome. and the whole gun show thing always makes me laugh, i'm a cheeseball.

oh, and you owe me a high five newbie.

welcome.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Yes, welcome. Yay for Virginia FA's!  You're in trouble though - it's 3 AM, and you've now given me the urge to say "screw going to bed" and drive to Krispy Kreme and buy a dozen.  Grrr!


----------



## This1Yankee

I second that YAY for Virginia FA's!!! And wow. You are cuuuuuuuu----ute. *whew*.


----------



## Angel

roam929r said:


> I'm new to the site, so any hello would be greatly appreciated!!! By the way does anyone know of feeding parties?
> 
> Name: Matt
> Age: 27
> Location: Sarasota Fl
> Profession: Inventor
> Music: Christmas, Classical, RastaFari, Country, Electronica....
> Likes: Mind expansion, teaching, growing, and eating...
> Dislikes: Ignorance
> About me: I'm a 27 year old FA, looking for a mutual gaining experience with a beautiful woman.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to chatting.
> 
> Matt





Hi Matt!

Welcome to Dimensions. 

Have you tried Dibs, the chocolate coated bite sized ice cream snacks yet? 

Chocolate mmmmmm Ice cream mmmmmm. If they could only figure out a way to get tiny bits of cheesecake inside those Dibs!  

Oh, by the way, I know of a beautiful woman who is quite experienced at eating, gaining, and growing! I'm sure she could give you some information about a feeding party, too.   


:eat2:


----------



## Angel

*does a double take*


Andrew. 

Jay. 

Andrew. 

Jay.


I can't be the only one thinking this! 






NO! I wasn't thinking *that*!!!


----------



## Krissy12

I'll be thinking "that" now.


----------



## ValentineBBW

Angel said:


> *does a double take*
> 
> 
> Andrew.
> 
> Jay.
> 
> Andrew.
> 
> Jay.
> 
> 
> I can't be the only one thinking this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO! I wasn't thinking *that*!!!



That was the first thing that popped in my head Angel, you are not alone.

welcome to the boards newbies


----------



## Chimpi

Angel said:


> *does a double take*
> Andrew. Jay. Andrew. Jay.
> I can't be the only one thinking this!





ValentineBBW said:


> That was the first thing that popped in my head Angel, you are not alone.



I was *SO* thinking the same thing. :wubu: :wubu: I just melt for these hot young newbies (although, Jay isn't really a newbie, is he?.....)


----------



## Angel

Chimpi said:


> I was *SO* thinking the same thing. :wubu: :wubu: I just melt for these hot young newbies (although, Jay isn't really a newbie, is he?.....)



Are you teasing me, Chimpi?  

Let me have my moment, please!  

It takes a little more than "hot" and "young" to *melt* me. There _is_ another certain physical factor though, that melts me and leaves me weak in the knees. 


:wubu: 


PS: Jay may not be a newbie, but every time a particular event occurs in the Clubhouse, he makes female hearts flutter anew! 


:smitten:


----------



## lalirith

*Name: Vanessa
Age: 19 nearly 20
Location: Midlands.. UK
Profession: retail assistant
Music: Rock, metal and anything really.. im very elcletic
Likes:  drinking, reading, my computer and all the games that come with it :happy: , films, poi, dancing, singing, acting. Most important purple  and chocolate :eat2: and Jack Daniels  
Dislikes: Being forced to diet by my mum, 'isms' (racism, sexism etc.), fighting, erm.... lol trying to think 
About me: Im 19 nearly 20 like i said lol :doh: i am proud to big and it has taken me years to come to terms with it but now i strut my stuff like and sometimes better than the rest of them * 

View attachment Picture 13.jpg


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces

Gee, thanks everyone!

*GUSH*


----------



## out.of.habit

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Gee, thanks everyone!
> 
> *GUSH*



Get used to it, Sweets. We are absolute suckers for handsome and intelligent FAs.


----------



## jjgreen14

Name: JJ
Age: 23
Location: New York
Profession: Financial Analyst/ Law Student
Music: Nickelback and Linkin Park and some others
Likes: poker, drinking, reading, watching TV and playing my 360
Dislikes: giving advice that is not taken, saying things repeatedly, and people that impose being thin on everyone
About me: I'm a 23 year old closet fa, like chubby girls more than large women, am a bit shy but decided to finally join the group and be less of a lurker.


----------



## Seiger23

Name: Cole
Age: 18
Location: Y'ha-nthlei (lets see what awesome person gets that one!)
Profession: Student
Music: Classic rock, heavy / power metal...stuff like Iron maiden Blind guardian and sonata arctica to stuff like Led zeppelin and pink floyd.
Likes: WoW, drinking, and I want to marry Hp lovecraft :wubu: 
Dislikes: Black eyed peas, My chemical romance...How I hate them, the pure stupidity that seems to plague the world (sorry to get sound angry here)
About me: 18 yr old FA, kinda fat myself though =o 200 pounds.


----------



## HeatherBBW

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Name: Andrew... um, by the way, are people going to be, you know, reading this?
> 
> Age: 22
> 
> Location: Virginia
> 
> Profession: Grad Student (viz. unemployed)
> 
> Music: Indie bands, and also bands from Japan and Eastern Europe-- I get tired of hearing just American and British stuff. Some of my favorite bands right now are Interpol, The Dresden Dolls, The Decemberists, Neutral Milk Hotel, Tegan & Sara, The New Pornographers, Blonde Redhead, Night Snipers, Snowden, The Beatles (everyone likes them) and The Kissing Tigers. For singers, I like Tom Waits, Tori Amos, David Byrne, Gackt and Neko Case. If you have heard of a quarter of these, please raise your hand and, hey, I will give you a high five? HIGH FIVES ALL AROUND.
> 
> Likes: You.
> 
> Dislikes: Pecans and walnuts because I am allergic to them.
> About me: I had been lurking on the Dimensions boards for years, when I finally realized that it feels a lot less creepier and actually a lot more fun to participate in the discussions instead of just looking for the pictures. So, guess what I'm doing right now?
> 
> Oh, by the way, I have some ridiculous pictures of me, too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two tickets to the gun show, please! That's me in the front row.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just threw this in because I don't have any pictures of my hip bones and I thought was the next best thing to use. My friends and I were hiking that day and everyone on the trail kept asking me if I had any doughnuts. I had to tell them that I didn't.




OMG - it's Jay's brother - my fantasies are now complete. ::swoon::


----------



## supersoup

out.of.habit said:


> Get used to it, Sweets. We are absolute suckers for handsome and intelligent FAs.



seconded and thirded.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Name: Andrew... um, by the way, are people going to be, you know, reading this?
> 
> Age: 22
> 
> Location: Virginia
> 
> Profession: Grad Student (viz. unemployed)
> 
> Music: Indie bands, and also bands from Japan and Eastern Europe-- I get tired of hearing just American and British stuff. Some of my favorite bands right now are Interpol, The Dresden Dolls, The Decemberists, Neutral Milk Hotel, Tegan & Sara, The New Pornographers, Blonde Redhead, Night Snipers, Snowden, The Beatles (everyone likes them) and The Kissing Tigers. For singers, I like Tom Waits, Tori Amos, David Byrne, Gackt and Neko Case. If you have heard of a quarter of these, please raise your hand and, hey, I will give you a high five? HIGH FIVES ALL AROUND.
> 
> Likes: You.
> 
> Dislikes: Pecans and walnuts because I am allergic to them.
> About me: I had been lurking on the Dimensions boards for years, when I finally realized that it feels a lot less creepier and actually a lot more fun to participate in the discussions instead of just looking for the pictures. So, guess what I'm doing right now?
> 
> Oh, by the way, I have some ridiculous pictures of me, too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two tickets to the gun show, please! That's me in the front row.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just threw this in because I don't have any pictures of my hip bones and I thought was the next best thing to use. My friends and I were hiking that day and everyone on the trail kept asking me if I had any doughnuts. I had to tell them that I didn't.


Welcome cutie  Hey girls over in Virginia... Don't drool too much  Actually I take that back  Drool away! Thats some good eye candy!


----------



## Renaissance Woman

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Name: Andrew... um, by the way, are people going to be, you know, reading this?


Yes. And I can't post what I'm thinking now. It's a family board, after all. You should, however, immediately go to this thread and post pictures. LOTS AND LOTS OF PICTURES.


----------



## supersoup

Renaissance Woman said:


> Yes. And I can't post what I'm thinking now. It's a family board, after all. You should, however, immediately go to this thread and post pictures. LOTS AND LOTS OF PICTURES.



ooooooooooooh good call!!

pinchers at the ready??


----------



## Renaissance Woman

supersoup said:


> ooooooooooooh good call!!
> 
> pinchers at the ready??


Always! And my fingernails are filed down to prevent chafing!


----------



## supersoup

Renaissance Woman said:


> Always! And my fingernails are filed down to prevent chafing!


mine too!!!

:wubu: 

now, we just wait...


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

I've been an avid reader of Dimensions for many years, and have met many fun people here, dated a couple, and saw others fade into obscurity. I finally rediscovered the new forum technology, remembering the old style back in the day (what them thar young'uns call the late 1990s). I apologize for my verbosity ahead of time, so if you can bear with me, a relatively brief bio:

Name: Michael
Age: 36. With the goatee shaved off I get back another 4 years, but then my _goyishe shaifeleh_ face gets me carded everywhere I go.

Weight: Fluctuates between 220 and 235 depending on how much I get my ass on the treadmill or bike. I tend to self-insulate in the winter months in an attempt to get back to my hibernating roots.

Location: St. Louis Metro Area. I say "Metro" because while I am not technically someone who would willfully live in Missouri, I prefer not to be lumped in with all the non-family-tree-forking Southern "Illinoyse-yans" that everyone else in the U.S. seems to think the denizens of the Land of Lincoln descend from.

Profession: Used to be a cell biologist/biochemist. Went back and got a computer science degree. Work in a pharmaceutical company as a scientist/IT guru where I maintain the computer systems for our laboratories. It's a glorified description for what a Borg drone could essentially do, except I am not worthy of a numerical designation.

Music: I run to the eclectic--could be Mozart one day then Metallica the next. I am currently on a kick for audio college courses (The Teaching Company, etc.) catching up on such diverse topics as Ancient Egyptology, The History of Science, Darwinism vs. Creationism and so on. I will occasionally knock back an audio book (I found The Da Vinci Codeto be a dreadful 'listen', cannot imagine actually reading it) but for the most part aside from twangy country or hardcore gangsta rap (I will however take old Ice Cube over 50-Cent any day) I can listen to anything.

Likes: I love movies (theater and DVD), anything and everything to do with pop culture and TV shows. Basically take 4 parts Family Guy, 2 parts Robot Chicken, mix liberally with South Park and the Daily Show and you have me in a nutshell. Maybe add a touch of I Love the 80s and that gives it a nice coat. I love to read (again, anything and everything--usually have 3-4 books of various genres going at any given time), and am rediscovering the wonders of Dr. Seuss, insects and wildlife with my son. I took up a lot of walking and biking in my recent years, and enjoy a long ride on the local trails with the iPod cranked up to 11. I prefer bigger women (obviously) and enjoy topics regarding romance, sexuality and pretty much anything that comes up in chat. I find very little taboo to discuss, the obvious religion (self-excommuniated Catholic) and politics aside (firmly entrenched in the middle-of-the-road--libertarian/green/democrat-lite). I love to cook Indian cuisine, although the smells put many people off, including the wife and everyone in my family. I learned how to make it from scratch, and often enjoy a good curry meal on occasion. McDonald's French Fries, Girl Scout Thin Mints and Ranch Corn Nuts are my crack cocaine.

Dislikes: I detest racism, homophobia and sexism. The hypocrisy of the body-conscious culture in American and Europe never ceases to amaze me. In a culture where girls are taught that a size 12 is 'plus,' and that everyone can be as thin as a Paris or Linsey (assuming they have the 20K for a personal trainer and nutritionist), it bothers me to no end that anti-fat thinking is the only remaining socially-acceptable stereotype. The hypocrisy of poking fun at a fat person whilst simultaneously advertising something as frightening as a McGriddle says something very farked-up about the way we see ourselves. 

About Me: I'm a married father of two boys (4 years and 8 months) who completely ensnare my heart--6 years ago the idea of fatherhood was anathema to me; right now I consider it my first, best destiny. I consider myself outgoing yet pensive, eclectic yet specialized, insatiably carnal but respectfully patient. I am told I have a great sense of humor, which at times can be as dark as the night itself.

One thing I consider my quest in life to a degree is to try and chip away at the wall of inadequacy that surrounds many of the BBWs I have met in my life. Despite the fat-positive groups I have tried to associate with, many, MANY big women still hate how they look. I have worked for many years to try and help the women in my life see that their supposed flaws often contain their most endearing qualities. I consider myself a BBW gestaltist, in that almost every aspect of a bigger woman has a positive quality that when included together make up a very enticing and endearing package. Give me a big girl who isn't afraid to show her big breasts, her soft, round tummy and her sexy toes in a way that accentuates it as one incredibly sexy combination, and I will show you a man who can be totally owned. 

View attachment 072004(222)-02.jpg


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces

Terrific descriptions! Welcome back!


----------



## out.of.habit

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I apologize for my verbosity ahead of time, so if you can bear with me, a relatively brief bio:



Oh we have a high tolerance for your style of verbosity... rather preferring it, actually. It's that whole well-thought-out-and-intelligent thing that you have going for you. Welcome (back) to Dimensions. You'll have a lovely time here. These folks are fantastic.


----------



## ataraxia

Seiger23 said:


> Name: Cole
> Location: Y'ha-nthlei (lets see what awesome person gets that one!)



You are not the only classic horror fan around here... I know there are a few more, too.


----------



## savannahga

Name: Rick

Age: 20

Location: Athens/Savannah, Georgia

Profession: Student

Music: I'm a pretty big indie and alt.country guy. Lately, I've been digging The Hold Steady and The Handsome Family in a big way. You should really check both of these bands out.

Likes: Chicks with guitars, good journalism

Dislikes: NASCAR?

About me: I guess I'm a closet FA, been patrolling these here boards for years, though. But I'm not strictly into bigger girls either, so I'm not really sure what you'd call me anyway. Oh well, I just figured that since I check out the boards so often, I may as well try and contribute in some way and stop being a creepy lurker.


----------



## Daytripper

Welcome!


----------



## RyanFA

*Name*: Ryan
*Age*: 21
*Location*: South Carolina
*Profession*: Student
*Music*: Techno, Rock, Rap, any upbeat stuff!
*Likes*: Chubby chicks hah, Beach, cars, snowboarding, traveling, but I also like to relax! !snuggling!
*Dislikes*: uptight and fake people. 
*About me*: relaxed, optimistic, and confident. Love to support this community. I go out to eat a lot, because I can't cook  wish I could! Finishing up my senior year in college with a degree in Business Administration, and possibly going to grad school.


----------



## DenverBHM

Name: Tim
Age: 27
Location: Denver, CO
Profession: Sales/part-time student
Music: I'll give any kind of music a chance (yes..even country). I like everything from Duke Ellington to Wolfmother. Basically if it doesn't make me want to jab a pen in my eye, I'll listen to it.
Likes: movies..especially foreign films, tv (Sci-Fi channel rules!),all sports..especially football (Go Dolphins!) political talk shows and books, and I'm a huge history and trivia buff (i'm full of useless knowledge...g'head ask me anything) also, anything that make's me laugh can't be all bad

Dislikes: close-minded people, presidents who say "Mission Accomplished", Paris Hilton, Nicole Richie, Lindsey Lohan, Britney Spears (why the $%@& are these girls famous?) and steamed vegetables...i really dislike those 

About me: Like the name says I am a big handsome male. After being a fan of everything Dimensions for a long time I finally signed up for the message boards (what took me so long?). I have been an FA for years now and would love to maybe find a special someone here.


----------



## supersoup

DenverBHM said:


> Name: Tim
> Age: 27
> Location: Denver, CO
> Profession: Sales/part-time student
> Music: I'll give any kind of music a chance (yes..even country). I like everything from Duke Ellington to Wolfmother. Basically if it doesn't make me want to jab a pen in my eye, I'll listen to it.
> Likes: movies..especially foreign films, tv (Sci-Fi channel rules!),all sports..especially football (Go Dolphins!) political talk shows and books, and I'm a huge history and trivia buff (i'm full of useless knowledge...g'head ask me anything) also, anything that make's me laugh can't be all bad
> 
> Dislikes: close-minded people, presidents who say "Mission Accomplished", Paris Hilton, Nicole Richie, Lindsey Lohan, Britney Spears (why the $%@& are these girls famous?) and steamed vegetables...i really dislike those
> 
> About me: Like the name says I am a big handsome male. After being a fan of everything Dimensions for a long time I finally signed up for the message boards (what took me so long?). I have been an FA for years now and would love to maybe find a special someone here.


kudos on the dislike of steamed veggies. i despise them too!

welcome.


----------



## Mishty

Most of you know me, in some "form" or another, but what the hell:


*Name:* Misty 
*Age:* 24 
*Location:* Alabama
*Profession:* Jr.High Substitute
*Music:* Corey Smith,Harry Chapin,Kentucky Headhunters.
*Likes*: playing pretend, smartasses, A1 sauce & hockey
*Dislikes*: cheap toilet paper and little yippy dogs. 
*About me:* I love words that start with *F* fat,fist,fig...etc
*Picture:* 

View attachment me06.jpg


----------



## BBWModel

DenverBHM said:


> Name: Tim
> 
> Location: Denver, CO
> 
> Likes: movies..especially foreign films, tv (Sci-Fi channel rules!),all sports..especially football (Go Dolphins!) political talk shows and books, and I'm a huge history and trivia buff (i'm full of useless knowledge...g'head ask me anything) also, anything that make's me laugh can't be all bad



Since I think I can still read, and it looks to me like you said you were from Denver, I have a question for ya...

GO DOLPHINS?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

:doh:

I am orignially from Denver myself and I can't imagine anyone from Denver being anything other than a Broncos fan! You should be kicked out of the state...come to California immediately!! ROTFLMAO

Welcome to Dimensions!!


----------



## DenverBHM

BBWModel said:


> Since I think I can still read, and it looks to me like you said you were from Denver, I have a question for ya...
> 
> GO DOLPHINS?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> :doh:
> 
> I am orignially from Denver myself and I can't imagine anyone from Denver being anything other than a Broncos fan! You should be kicked out of the state...come to California immediately!! ROTFLMAO
> 
> Welcome to Dimensions!!



I thought all Californians had moved here already I was born in Miami and moved here when I was little, but the Dolphins thing has stuck with me all my life. Love the Broncos too though. As you know I wouldn't be allowed to live here if I didn't. 
Cheers!


----------



## chunkeymonkey

Name: Teresa
Age:32 (after this year I will be in a holding pattern for my age  )
Location:Indianapolis (Better known for the city of lights in the middle of corn fields.....oh and the Colts (go blue) and the Pacer (yeah way to bounce those balls)
Profession: I am currently the CEO of my household looking for a career change in writing
Music: Rock,Top 40,Classical,ahhh actually i like it all minus the sad depressing songs
Likes: Like positive people, like to have fun where ever i am and I enjoy being a shit disturber....not sure if I really like it or if I am just good at it:batting: 
Dislikes:Rude people...Negative people and people who dont wash their hands 
About me: I am a proud mommy of 2 well 3 boys if you count the older one my oldest is 37 and the younger are 7 and 3.5years old.
picture:


----------



## andreamoxie

Name: Andrea
Age: 20
Location: Alrington, Virginia
Profession: Interior Design Student
Music: mostly alternative, rock, emo, punk...brand new, imogen heap, ok go, le tigre
Likes: good friends, great times, art, music, concerts, going out, staying in 
Dislikes: liars, cheaters, mean people lol. 
About me: laid back, easy to get along with, i get along with mostly everyone i meet 
Picture:


----------



## Sandie S-R

Hi Andrea and ChunkeyMonkey. Welcome!! I hope you enjoy our fun little community as much as we all do.


----------



## Canonista

Name: Dennis
Age: 37
Location: Michigan
Profession: trying to change mine-ask in a year
Music: Anything but rap, hip-hop, R&B
Likes: Movies, comedy, photography, spicy food, thick & juicy women
Dislikes: Argumentative people, space invaders, busybodies
About me: Divorced father of one son. He is my greatest joy.


----------



## SandyBoston

I STILL CAN'T GET THE PICTURE THINGY TO UPLOAD MY PICTURE AND I'M GETTING REAL CRAZED!!!

I'm sorry, I had to vent. My computer guy is gonna help me tonight. If I don't get the picture on, I may have to rant again but I won't do it here.


----------



## madamex

Hello, I am a long time listener, first time caller. I originally found this site when I had put on some weight. I was confused because I found my gain to be erotic and sensuous but it was in direct conflict with everything I had ever learned about gaining weight. I did not feel awkawrd or unattractive: my social life did not suffer, and my employment was exactly the same. If anything my increased size lead garviitas to my words. So here is some infor about me:

Name:Carole
Age:33
Location:Canada
Profession: industry
Music: totally open to everything , especially the Blues, which is a fabulous forum for women
Likes: open minded individuals, with good manners, and eloquent thoughts
dislikes:
my lack of skills using a computer and keyboard (cannot get my picture to load-apparantly it is too huge!)


----------



## supersoup

Canonista said:


> Name: Dennis
> Age: 37
> Location: Michigan
> Profession: trying to change mine-ask in a year
> Music: Anything but rap, hip-hop, R&B
> Likes: Movies, comedy, photography, spicy food, thick & juicy women
> Dislikes: Argumentative people, space invaders, busybodies
> About me: Divorced father of one son. He is my greatest joy.



welcome sir, that's a marrrvelous photo!!


----------



## Canonista

supersoup said:


> welcome sir, that's a marrrvelous photo!!




Thank you ma'am. I took it in the Michigan Historical Museum's automotive industry exhibit. It's a pain carrying several pounds worth of lenses around and having nowhere to secure your heavy coat in a warm museum...

I don't hunt. The coat was on sale at Gander Mountain for half the "big & fat" stores' price. I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## supersoup

Canonista said:


> Thank you ma'am. I took it in the Michigan Historical Museum's automotive industry exhibit. It's a pain carrying several pounds worth of lenses around and having nowhere to secure your heavy coat in a warm museum...
> 
> I don't hunt. The coat was on sale at Gander Mountain for half the "big & fat" stores' price. I couldn't pass it up.



i love photography, and when i have the money to get a really nice camera i'm going to take it up someday. there's a thread in the lounge http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16560 you should post some pictures in!!


----------



## This1Yankee

Hi Andrea. You live near me!! How's DC holdin' up? Welcome, and make yourself at home.


----------



## Canonista

supersoup said:


> i love photography, and when i have the money to get a really nice camera i'm going to take it up someday. there's a thread in the lounge http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16560 you should post some pictures in!!



Check out www.PriceGrabber.com and search for a Canon XT or XTi with the kit lens. Check out each dealer's ratings carefully. Online camera stores can be an experience from hell if you don't choose carefully. Buy the lower end camera (XT or XTi) then save for some good glass. These two lenses cost around $3000 but cover 99% of my most ambitious shooting. I had to sell one of my most prized rifles to buy those but I think it was worth it. After I get some software I'll start saving for "fast primes".




Oh, and I've posted some pics on page 5 of that thread.


----------



## Canonista

supersoup said:


> i love photography, and when i have the money to get a really nice camera i'm going to take it up someday. there's a thread in the lounge http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16560 you should post some pictures in!!



Pics added.

If you want to get into photography relatively inexpensively go to www.PriceGrabber.com and find a good price Canon XT or XTi with the kit lens. That lens will get you by, especially on close shots, until you can afford the premium glass. After getting the XTi I sold one of my prized rifles to fund the purchase of two L series lenses (27-70 f/2.8 & 70-200 f/2.8 IS). They cover 99% of what I want to shoot and work well at dusk. They are all most hobbyists would ever need. (Not that need has much to do with a hobby!)


----------



## chunkeymonkey

Thankyou sandie for the warm welcome....I am sure I will love it here.


----------



## Canonista

Dang reposts... 

For some reason my first reply to Supersoup didn't show up when I went to re-read it so I hit it again. My computer has been acting up on me today. I might have to start kicking it harder.


----------



## Sandie S-R

Wow...we have really had a big batch of noobies. Welcome all and have fun here at the Dimensions electric treehouse!!


----------



## speakeasy

Name: Steve 
Age: 21
Location: Western Washington
Profession: Student
Music: Weezer, Ben Folds, Stephen Malkmus, Blur, Ben Kweller, Cake, Fountains of Wayne, Grandaddy, Elliott Smith, They Might Be Giants, and Devo, to name a couple. 
Likes: local music, action movies, rockumentaries, and being tall.
Dislikes: roller coasters and reality TV. 
About me: I haven't been involved in a forum like this since FatNat's back in junior high, and I miss relating to other people who just really like the fat girls. Here's a goofy picture of me. 

View attachment face.jpg


----------



## This1Yankee

*cocks head to the right* Hellllo, cute boy. Welcome! Enjoy yourself


----------



## mrman1980uk

Canonista said:


> Check out www.PriceGrabber.com and search for a Canon XT or XTi with the kit lens. Check out each dealer's ratings carefully. Online camera stores can be an experience from hell if you don't choose carefully. Buy the lower end camera (XT or XTi) then save for some good glass. These two lenses cost around $3000 but cover 99% of my most ambitious shooting. I had to sell one of my most prized rifles to buy those but I think it was worth it. After I get some software I'll start saving for "fast primes".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I've posted some pics on page 5 of that thread.



My goodness - white with red rings and IS: you really do push the boat out, lens-wise, don't you?

As for fast primes, there's no need to save up, at least if you want the classic 50mm f/1.8: the EOS fit version of that is very cheap, and can no doubt be found on eBay even cheaper. Of course, with that sort of equipment, I imagine that you'd want something a little more exotic; but the 50mm f/1.8 (optically almost identical to the old FD equivalent, I understand) is so good (well, optically: the build quality is questionable, but, for the low price, that is not something to complain about) and so very cheap that it's not worth not getting one if you're into that sort of thing.

Of course, using FD (Canon manual focus cameras from the 1960s to the end of the 1980s for those not acquainted) equipment means that only those on the budget of a student need to "save up" for fast primes ;-) There is nothing quite like the feel of a 1964 all-mechanical Canon FX with a 50mm f/1.8 (with a selenium-cell hand-held meter to go with it). It _is_ possible to take pictures entirely without batteries!

I'm digressing. Anyway, I liked the photograph, and am impressed with the lenses. Welcome


----------



## heartkellie

Hello! Name is Mike, born 28 years ago. I found this site because I am really wanting to see more of Kellie Kay. I was lurking this morning and saw that she actually posts!! Kinda of bummed because she shared some bad news. I am sure things will turn around for her. I know they will, they just have too. Well, I like video games, work in an office doing unrewarding tasks and favorite food is hawaiian pizza. I also like oatmeal cookies with orange juice. Going online takes up a good portion of my week. I tend to sleep 6 hours a day and work 10 so the rest is spent playing. Playtime is relaxing time which involves going online, eating pizza and playing video games and looking for more pictures of Kellie, but they are really hard to find. Happy Day to ya!


----------



## supersoup

speakeasy said:


> Name: Steve
> Age: 21
> Location: Western Washington
> Profession: Student
> Music: Weezer, Ben Folds, Stephen Malkmus, Blur, Ben Kweller, Cake, Fountains of Wayne, Grandaddy, Elliott Smith, They Might Be Giants, and Devo, to name a couple.
> Likes: local music, action movies, rockumentaries, and being tall.
> Dislikes: roller coasters and reality TV.
> About me: I haven't been involved in a forum like this since FatNat's back in junior high, and I miss relating to other people who just really like the fat girls. Here's a goofy picture of me.


 

welcome newbie, yay to someone else loving their local music scene.

woot.


----------



## ssbbwseekingchat

well hello all i am new to this site and i havent been able to sign up for chat cause i dont have an non hotmail account so could someone tell me how to get one
about me well hmmmm my interest (learning how to spell) reading almost any music but right now country and alt rock are the faves michigan football tom brady and dale jr, i m looking for people who like to hang out if there are any in the nky greater cinncy area and if anyone would like to chat with me i have the screen name of perfectioniamnot on yahell if u cant tell i am black and i am 26 ask my mamma she will tell yah and i am a stundent sos yep that it for now and this pix was takin when i had a tan this summer end of august swimming is the best thing on earth
oh dislikes bad teeth 

View attachment myself.jpg


----------



## Renaissance Woman

speakeasy said:


> Name: Steve
> Age: 21
> Location: Western Washington
> Profession: Student
> Music: Weezer, Ben Folds, Stephen Malkmus, Blur, Ben Kweller, Cake, Fountains of Wayne, Grandaddy, Elliott Smith, They Might Be Giants, and Devo, to name a couple.
> Likes: local music, action movies, rockumentaries, and being tall.
> Dislikes: roller coasters and reality TV.
> About me: I haven't been involved in a forum like this since FatNat's back in junior high, and I miss relating to other people who just really like the fat girls. Here's a goofy picture of me.


Make sure you talk to Supersoup. You have similar outlooks. And by that I mean sideways.


----------



## Renaissance Woman

ssbbwseekingchat said:


> well hello all i am new to this site and i havent been able to sign up for chat cause i dont have an non hotmail account so could someone tell me how to get one
> about me well hmmmm my interest (learning how to spell) reading almost any music but right now country and alt rock are the faves michigan football tom brady and dale jr, i m looking for people who like to hang out if there are any in the nky greater cinncy area and if anyone would like to chat with me i have the screen name of perfectioniamnot on yahell if u cant tell i am black and i am 26 ask my mamma she will tell yah and i am a stundent sos yep that it for now and this pix was takin when i had a tan this summer end of august swimming is the best thing on earth
> oh dislikes bad teeth


Hello!

Can't help with the chat thing specifically, but there are lots of places you can sign up for a free e-mail account. Welcome!


----------



## supersoup

Renaissance Woman said:


> Make sure you talk to Supersoup. You have similar outlooks. And by that I mean sideways.



cheeky...

BUTTcheeky!!!!!!

 just a little grab ass clique humor dearest!!!

and i totally knew he was going to get razzed for the sideways picture, haha!


----------



## andreamoxie

This1Yankee said:


> Hi Andrea. You live near me!! How's DC holdin' up? Welcome, and make yourself at home.





hahah DC's quite fun . itll be better when im 21 though  nice to meet you!!


----------



## tambalina

How refreshing to finally find a site that celebrates the joys of the "full-figured" woman!

Name: Tammy
Age: 26 
Location: Suffice to say Small-town Western USA
Profession: Social Work
Music: Top 40s now, but I still have a passion for punk and ska (Reel Big Fish, The Living End, etc.) and occasionally dance to techno when the mood strikes
Likes: People with a sense of humor
Dislikes: Overly-Sensitive and Hypocritical Ninnies
About me: I am a single mother of a 4yo DS who is the light of my life!

I look forward to posting here!


----------



## AnnMarie

tambalina said:


> How refreshing to finally find a site that celebrates the joys of the "full-figured" woman!
> 
> Name: Tammy
> Age: 26
> Location: Suffice to say Small-town Western USA
> Profession: Social Work
> Music: Top 40s now, but I still have a passion for punk and ska (Reel Big Fish, The Living End, etc.) and occasionally dance to techno when the mood strikes
> Likes: People with a sense of humor
> Dislikes: Overly-Sensitive and Hypocritical Ninnies
> About me: I am a single mother of a 4yo DS who is the light of my life!
> 
> I look forward to posting here!



Welcome!  Can't go wrong with Reel Big Fish!! **sings "baby don't you sign that paper tonight she said... but I can't work in fast food all my liiiiiffffeeee"


----------



## samuraiscott

My name is Scott (samuraiscott), and while I am new to this part of dimensions, I have been chatting on here for a while. Good to be a part of all of this. Feel free to speak to me at any time, especially in chat.

Location: Atlanta, Georgia
Age: going to be 29 soon
Interests: Music, Movies, Romance, Poetry, Big Beautiful Women
Orientation: Straight :bow:


----------



## Tanicarl

Name: Jason
Age: 33
Location:Arizona
Music:any that make me feel/ (mostly any kinda rock/alternative/punk) 
Likes:learning, reading, experiancing new things 
Dislikesne dimensional people 
About me:ask if you want specifics/or just feel free to make stuff up


----------



## Accept

Name: Stan
Age:24
Location: Eugene, OR
Profession: Video game developer
Music: Heavy metal and progressive metal mostly
Likes: Cool people
Dislikes: Lame people
About me:
I discovered Dimensions at like 15, and at first I was just fascinated. It hadn't clicked yet that I was actually, sexually attracted to big women. I was good enough at drawing that I started to manifest this imagination of mine in artwork. Throughout the next what.. 6 years I think?.. I became a pretty prominent artist ("sketchvg") in several 'body expansion' communities. It was pretty much a hardcore time of exploration for me, I dove into several little subcultures on the 'net, but I came out of it realizing that I wasn't, truly, into anything insanely fantastic or extreme.. just fat girls : ).

I'm currently engaged to a wonderfully beautiful girl and grow happier every day at a geometric rate.


----------



## GPL

AnnMarie said:


> Welcome!  Can't go wrong with Reel Big Fish!! **sings "baby don't you sign that paper tonight she said... but I can't work in fast food all my liiiiiffffeeee"



Reel Big Fish HAS a wrong song, too, AnnMarie!
"I got a brand new girlfriend, she is so lovely, lovely; I got a new ex girlfriend, she is so fat and ugly..." Think about this song 

GPL.


----------



## GPL

Welcome Tambalina!
Hope you enjoy Dimensions.
I love punk and ska, too, girl 

GPL.




tambalina said:


> How refreshing to finally find a site that celebrates the joys of the "full-figured" woman!
> 
> Name: Tammy
> Age: 26
> Location: Suffice to say Small-town Western USA
> Profession: Social Work
> Music: Top 40s now, but I still have a passion for punk and ska (Reel Big Fish, The Living End, etc.) and occasionally dance to techno when the mood strikes
> Likes: People with a sense of humor
> Dislikes: Overly-Sensitive and Hypocritical Ninnies
> About me: I am a single mother of a 4yo DS who is the light of my life!
> 
> I look forward to posting here!


----------



## SandyBoston

Can someone please tell me how to load a pic for an avatar? Or even how to post a pic on here? I am beyond perplexed, confused, and frustrated. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## JoyJoy

Sandy, avatars must be of a certain size. If you click on "User CP" in the upper left corner of the screen, it will take you to your personal control panel. Look for "edit avatar" and click on it..it will tell you the dimensions that your avatar must be, and you can load it directly from your computer there. The same process for your profile picture. 

As for posting a picture in a thread, if you have your pictures in an online photo album such as photobucket, you can get the url of the picture, click on the little yellow picture of a mountain at the top of the post edit screen and paste the url there, which will then put the picture in your post.

Good luck, and welcome to Dim!


----------



## kerrypop

I'm Kerry! I'm a senior at UO in Eugene Oregon, on my way to becoming a teacher. I've always been a chub, since I was 6 or so. I played soccer in second grade and got elected goalie because I was so slow! (I didn't like running anyway ) I'm getting married in July and when I found out my fiancee was an FA I was floored... I honestly had no idea people were into chunky girls like me. I almost exploded when I found out there were communities of these people online... wow. It was a turning point. I think it is supercool that this community is here and proud and supportive and awesome. I think that's it!


----------



## BigCutieSasha

kerrypop said:


> I'm Kerry! I'm a senior at UO in Eugene Oregon, on my way to becoming a teacher. I've always been a chub, since I was 6 or so. I played soccer in second grade and got elected goalie because I was so slow! (I didn't like running anyway ) I'm getting married in July and when I found out my fiancee was an FA I was floored... I honestly had no idea people were into chunky girls like me. I almost exploded when I found out there were communities of these people online... wow. It was a turning point. I think it is supercool that this community is here and proud and supportive and awesome. I think that's it!



Hey there Kerry! Welcome to the boards. Would I be guessing right that your sweet man is now on the boards as well?  Hope to meet up with you guys soon for a good old Dims get together! See ya around the boards!


----------



## Jay West Coast

kerrypop said:


> I'm Kerry! I'm a senior at UO in Eugene Oregon, on my way to becoming a teacher. I've always been a chub, since I was 6 or so. I played soccer in second grade and got elected goalie because I was so slow! (I didn't like running anyway ) I'm getting married in July and when I found out my fiancee was an FA I was floored... I honestly had no idea people were into chunky girls like me. I almost exploded when I found out there were communities of these people online... wow. It was a turning point. I think it is supercool that this community is here and proud and supportive and awesome. I think that's it!



Welcome Kerry! I have to say, you have chosen your university most wisely. Not only did they beat the #1 team in the country in basketball this week, but the academics are particularly strong there. Like that architecture school, for example. 

I am so glad you're finally here on the forums, and I hope you dig this little (is 7,000 still little?) community we've got going on here. I hope you and your FA can come up to Portland and hang out sometime! (We're cool like that  )

Jay

PS: I love the pic!


----------



## rainyday

Waving from Portland to the new Northwesterners. Welcome to the rest of you as well.


----------



## SandyBoston

Thank you JoyJoy! I'm still trying and not getting it and getting insanely frustrated but I will eventually figure it out I hope! My computer guy is gonna
help me tomorrow I think.


----------



## adrianTX

Hey Everybody..I'm assuming i'm quite the opposite of most on the boards, I have been chatting in dimchat for quite some time, but have only been a lurker on the boards. I guess i'll use the template provided by some of the earlier posters, so thanks to whoever came up with it!

Name: Adrian
Age: 27
Location: Lonestar State, Originally from GA
Profession: White Collar Crime (Banking)
Music: Do we have 300 lines for this? I love all types, all kinds.
Likes: I am addicted to humor and partial to smiles
Dislikes: Coffee (sorry, i'm just an OJ kinda guy)


----------



## Daytripper

Hey, Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Renaissance Woman

adrianTX said:


> Name: Adrian
> Age: 27
> Location: Lonestar State, Originally from GA


Ooh, another Texas person! Where are you? I'm in College Station, and there are people in Houston and Austin, and other places scattered about the state who all post here.

Welcome!


----------



## cuddlyssbbw

I've been a lurker here for a couple of months but finally decided to join up.

Name: Erica
Age: 32 (in March)
Location: Midwest
Profession: Admin Asst.
Music: I'm all over the place but R&B and oldies seem to be my faves along with some top 40.
Likes: A quirky sense of humor and Harry Potter
Dislikes: jerks, bad attitudes
About me: I am a full time admin assistant and a full time care taker for my mother.


----------



## Renaissance Woman

cuddlyssbbw said:


> I've been a lurker here for a couple of months but finally decided to join up.
> 
> Name: Erica
> Age: 32 (in March)
> Location: Midwest
> Profession: Admin Asst.
> Music: I'm all over the place but R&B and oldies seem to be my faves along with some top 40.
> Likes: A quirky sense of humor and Harry Potter
> Dislikes: jerks, bad attitudes
> About me: I am a full time admin assistant and a full time care taker for my mother.


Hooray for not lurking! Welcome!


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Welcome Cuddly!!!  Hope you enjoy the boards!


----------



## Tooz

adrianTX said:


>


Uh that gif is kinda AWESOME.


----------



## Accept

tooz said:


> Uh that gif is kinda AWESOME.



double-true!


----------



## BBWModel

adrianTX said:


> Hey Everybody..I'm assuming i'm quite the opposite of most on the boards, I have been chatting in dimchat for quite some time, but have only been a lurker on the boards. I guess i'll use the template provided by some of the earlier posters, so thanks to whoever came up with it!
> 
> Name: Adrian
> Age: 27
> Location: Lonestar State, Originally from GA
> Profession: White Collar Crime (Banking)
> Music: Do we have 300 lines for this? I love all types, all kinds.
> Likes: I am addicted to humor and partial to smiles
> Dislikes: Coffee (sorry, i'm just an OJ kinda guy)




Hi there cutie...glad you joined us here! Talk to ya later!

Rachael


----------



## kerrypop

cuddlyssbbw said:


> I've been a lurker here for a couple of months but finally decided to join up.
> 
> Name: Erica
> Age: 32 (in March)
> Location: Midwest
> Profession: Admin Asst.
> Music: I'm all over the place but R&B and oldies seem to be my faves along with some top 40.
> Likes: A quirky sense of humor and Harry Potter
> Dislikes: jerks, bad attitudes
> About me: I am a full time admin assistant and a full time care taker for my mother.



your shirt is pretty!


----------



## adrianTX

BBWModel said:


> Hi there cutie...glad you joined us here! Talk to ya later!
> 
> Rachael



Thanks ....Its awesome to finally be on the boards with you guys!


----------



## adrianTX

cuddlyssbbw said:


> Likes: A quirky sense of humor and Harry Potter



I love Harry Potter also! 

WE = AWESOMENESS





And you think your wedding tux was bad?


----------



## cuddlyssbbw

Thanks for the welcome guys! I think i'm going to enjoy it here!

Adrian, the look on Ron's face is priceless. I wish I could bottle that expression and use it when I see horrible clothes as well.


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

SandyBoston said:


> Thank you JoyJoy! I'm still trying and not getting it and getting insanely frustrated but I will eventually figure it out I hope! My computer guy is gonna
> help me tomorrow I think.



if you will email me the photo I will change the size for you and send it back. If you think that will work for you .. you can email me at [email protected] and will have it resized in seconds for you.


----------



## Surlysomething

I've been "encouraged to say hello, so hi!

New to the boards...be gentle.


:bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

I guess I should've attached a picture


I'm 36, single and from Vancouver, BC. 

:wubu:


----------



## moonstar_74

* Hi all.. new here. I go by moon. I'm 32, Cherokee/German/Scottish/Irish, from Georgia, currently seeking employment and taken. 
I'm a bit of a smartass but not vicious (overall hee hee ).
Busy reading all my eyes will hold at 3am but thought I should say hello.... so HELLO!
Oh... heres me as well as me on my avatar:



*


----------



## Wagimawr

Hello and welcome, ladies


----------



## Russell Williams

ok, in theory here are two pictures of me.

The one of birds attacking me was to large to post. 

View attachment Russell on phone.JPG


View attachment Head of Russell.JPG


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

moonstar_74 said:


> * Hi all.. new here. I go by moon. I'm 32, Cherokee/German/Scottish/Irish, from Georgia, currently seeking employment and taken.
> I'm a bit of a smartass but not vicious (overall hee hee ).
> Busy reading all my eyes will hold at 3am but thought I should say hello.... so HELLO!
> Oh... heres me as well as me on my avatar:
> 
> 
> 
> *



Rawr. o.o

Please don't take offense at this, but you don't look a day over twenty, and you have wonderfully expressive eyes and a sleek sassy face.


----------



## gregjigga5

I shall lurk no more...

Name: Greg

Age: 28

Location: Alexandria (soon to be Arlington), VA

Profession: Student Services Coordinator

Music: My first love will always be hip-hop, but pretty much can vibe on all types of music. I produce hip-hop, r&b, and gospel (though on a very limited basis), so I can't stray too, too far from my roots.

Other Interests: Music, graphic design, writing (anything from lyrics to academic papers), learning (going back to school in the fall)






Sorry about the picture (no, my lips are not THAT red...lol), but it's the best I have. I'm not a big fan of having my picture taken.


----------



## moonstar_74

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Rawr. o.o
> 
> Please don't take offense at this, but you don't look a day over twenty, and you have wonderfully expressive eyes and a sleek sassy face.



Oh yes... I am sooooo offened  hee hee. You're check is in the mail darlin.


----------



## moonstar_74

gregjigga5 said:


> I shall lurk no more...


I like that picture


----------



## BBlack2430

Name: BBlack2430
Age: 20
Location: Chicago
Profession: Student
Music: Hip hop, rock, R&B
Likes: sports, and drawing
Dislikes: uhhh paris hilton
About me: im a fa artist and if you want a pic request then send me message


----------



## AnnMarie

Welcome to all our recent newbies!!!  So nice to see so many new faces.


----------



## BBlack2430

no thank you


----------



## gregjigga5

Gracias, moonstar and AnnMarie.


----------



## Medea

Hello everyone! 

I've lurked here for a while, but I have been a tad bit hesitant to register or post anything. You see, I am not a BBW - but, I was at one time. (By the way, I am _not_ here to discuss diet, weight loss or any of that other crap.  ) 

I am here because I still struggle with body acceptance issues and I totally identify with so much of the discussion on this board. To some extent, I feel that so much of myself has become invested in what I weigh and in conforming to a ridiculous societal (and Southern Californian) standard of beauty. It is terrific to see such fabulous, confident, cool and beautiful people here. All of you have prompted me to re-evaluate how I feel towards food, self-denial and myself. I just wish this board would have been around 10 years ago when I was heavy.  

Name: Medea (this isn't my 'real' name) 
Age: 30 
Location: Southern CA 
Profession: Graduate Student 
Music: Industrial, 80's pop, Sting, Dead Can Dance, Led Zeppelin, AC/DC, etc. 
Likes: Reading, music, travel, yoga, hiking, driving too fast.  (Oh, I am a makeup junkie as well, but only my close friends know that.) 
Dislikes: Rudeness, stupidity, religious zealots, traffic, instability, people with no common sense 
About me: My BA and MA (hopefully, PhD.) are in the humanities; "Would you like fries with that?"


----------



## jesswhatwhat

Name: Jess
Age: 18
Location: Missouri
Profession: Student
Music: Indie Rock, anything Acoustic. hahah
Likes: Watching movies, reading, listening to music, the internet. basically everything a regular nerd likes to do. :]
Dislikes: i try not to dislike *too* many things.
About me: I'm just me. hahah and I want to meet new people. I'm also kind of shy, which isn't a good thing most of the time. Also, I want to see the whole world, which is quite ambitious. But yeah. I found this site pretty interesting, being a bbw myself, so I decided to join and see what it's all about.


----------



## Robert C

Bring on the noob! 

Howdy everyone! More about me:

Name: Robert C
Age: 27
Location: Northeastern Wisconsin
Profession: Package Courier (for now)
Music: Country, soft rock, pop
Likes: I LOVE KARAOKE! Also listening to music, sports, and surfing the web.
How I got here: I'm the fiance of member "Trisha"


----------



## tambalina

Robert C said:


> Likes: I LOVE KARAOKE!



Karaoke RULES!!!


----------



## kerrypop

Ooh! 



Robert C said:


> I LOVE KARAOKE!



Me too! Me too! I've only done it once, but it was REALLY fun! Although... the bartender did cut me off after I got done singing. :/


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces

tambalina said:


> Karaoke RULES!!!



Karaoke is great. I especially like doing songs that I don't know.


----------



## SandyBoston

Cosmic~Wombat said:


> if you will email me the photo I will change the size for you and send it back. If you think that will work for you .. you can email me at [email protected] and will have it resized in seconds for you.


Thank you very much Cosmic Wombat. We tried but failed-- I think it's my computer or my lack of skills. We will try again and if we can't get it I will definitely take you up on your kind offer.


----------



## cosulivan84

Name: Caitlin
Age: 22
Location: Bristol
Profession: Student
Music: Rock, alternative, soul, pop, punk, indie etc. I'll listen to anything once.
Likes: Reading, Curling up and watching tv, listening to music, meeting up with my friends.
Dislikes: I dislike a lot of things but no point dwelling on that.
About me: I'm a third year student studying education and psychology (and failing badly due to laziness), Not really sure what i want to do afterwards but it'll all work out. I've decided to stop fighting my bodys, seemingly natural, tendency to gain weight and begin to love myself the way i am. 

View attachment me3.jpg


----------



## eriofool

name: ethan age: soon to be 19 
occupation: highschool student(started school late) janitor at the local gym and tattoo artist (well almost)
hobbies: ive was mixed martial arts fighter but now im partially blind in my left eye. i workout alot. i draw/design tatttoos for people. 
looking for: a laid back girl that would much rather cuddle up with me and watch a movie than go get hammered every night.
music: alkaline trio is the best band in the world!!!


----------



## ebonyprincess

Heya Everyone

Joined a few months back, but have hardly posted so here goes...

Name: Leighanne
Age: 24
Location: London UK
Profession: Adminstrator
Music: Im a lover of music full stop .......Hip hop, rock, R&B, indie, a bit of pop and nerdcore ... yes nerdcore lol
Likes: I love shopping. and PARTYING mmmmm ice cream, going to gigs .......... loads more .......
Dislikes: Liars, Onions and Feet EWWWW
About me: Ok So i am A bit crazy and out there. i do love to have a good party and dance around with my mates. we always have a good laugh. (LOVE MY GIRLS, He He He) i'm a adventurous, honest, openminded, hyper kinda gyal 

View attachment leigh.jpg


----------



## BBWModel

Welcome all you beautiful new people!!


----------



## GPL

cosulivan84 said:


> Name: Caitlin
> Age: 22
> Location: Bristol
> Profession: Student
> Music: Rock, alternative, soul, pop, punk, indie etc. I'll listen to anything once.
> Likes: Reading, Curling up and watching tv, listening to music, meeting up with my friends.
> Dislikes: I dislike a lot of things but no point dwelling on that.
> About me: I'm a third year student studying education and psychology (and failing badly due to laziness), Not really sure what i want to do afterwards but it'll all work out. I've decided to stop fighting my bodys, seemingly natural, tendency to gain weight and begin to love myself the way i am.



Sexy picture, hun.
Corsets always make girls look so wonderful, especcially on the girls who already do 

GPL.


----------



## GPL

ebonyprincess said:


> Heya Everyone
> 
> Joined a few months back, but have hardly posted so here goes...
> 
> Name: Leighanne
> Age: 24
> Location: London UK
> Profession: Adminstrator
> Music: Im a lover of music full stop .......Hip hop, rock, R&B, indie, a bit of pop and nerdcore ... yes nerdcore lol
> Likes: I love shopping. and PARTYING mmmmm ice cream, going to gigs .......... loads more .......
> Dislikes: Liars, Onions and Feet EWWWW
> About me: Ok So i am A bit crazy and out there. i do love to have a good party and dance around with my mates. we always have a good laugh. (LOVE MY GIRLS, He He He) i'm a adventurous, honest, openminded, hyper kinda gyal



Welcome beauty!
Hope you really enjoy Dimensions.
It was nice chatting with you. Hope to see you soon again.

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Aireman

Hello I'm Curtis

Age: 47 
Location: So-Cal desert
Profession: Air traffic
Music: Yes
Likes: Depends on the day! But, riding, reading and karaoke is always on the list!
Dislikes: People who hate, inapropriate behavior,brocolli and brussel sprouts.
About me: I'm not a wallflower but, like to asess a situation before taking action. Love to hear a good joke as I seem to always mess up trying to tell one! Loyal to a fault. Headstrong at times and other times just go with the flow. Melodies sometimes just run around in my head and I have been known to just break out in a song. 

View attachment me150percent.jpg


----------



## spuds

Name: Shaun
Age: 22
Location: Sydney Australia
Profession: Student / Bar Manager
Music: give me 70's 80's 90's i can dance all night long
Likes: Movies, Comedy, Talking, chatting online, Sleeping in.
Dislikes: Baby corn, late night quiz shows, TXT competitions.
About me: well im 22 i have the shortest attention span known to this world, i am amused by almost anything and love a good laugh.

picture: 

View attachment photo 1.JPG


----------



## Oona

NAME:Corie
LOCATION:San Diego, CA
PROFESSION:Financial Advisor
MUSIC:everything! I love music!
LIKES:chocolate, intelligent conversation, debating, Tattooing
DISLIKES: rude people are my biggest dislike
ABOUT ME: i am a 21 year old bbw, about 270lbs, and Im trying to rid myself of poor elf-esteem.







Now this picture is a bit old, but The only difference is I have blonde hair now.


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

Oona said:


> NAME:Corie
> LOCATION:San Diego, CA
> PROFESSION:Financial Advisor
> MUSIC:everything! I love music!
> LIKES:chocolate, intelligent conversation, debating, Tattooing
> DISLIKES: rude people are my biggest dislike
> ABOUT ME: i am a 21 year old bbw, about 270lbs, and Im trying to rid myself of poor elf-esteem.



Howdy Oona welcome . Have a wonderful day


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

*waves hello to all the new people*


----------



## Santaclear

Oona said:


> ABOUT ME: i am a 21 year old bbw, about 270lbs, and Im trying to rid myself of poor elf-esteem.



If elf-esteem is your main concern you needn't worry. A lot of us have those same issues.  (welcome!)


----------



## kerrypop

Oona said:


> ABOUT ME: i am a 21 year old bbw, about 270lbs, and Im trying to rid myself of poor self-esteem



Hi! This board does wonders for that sort of thing... I've been around for approximately a week, and my fiancee has seen my self esteem go up dramatically. It's pretty cool.

Welcome!


----------



## Oona

Thank you ALL who welcomes me!

So far, Im happy with the forums (and thats a first!)

I cant wait to get more involved!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Name: Linda
Age: 49...old
Location: Oklahoma
Profession: retired
Music: 70's some country
Likes: movies, comedy, eating out,traveling,sexy men 
Dislikes: chocolate,rude people,ignorant people,anything that tries my patients
About me: I am old..Been there,done that and burned the t-shirt already..Love being a G'ma and waiting for some more!(hint,hint)


Old pic...I have lost some weight since then.. 

View attachment Me.jpg


----------



## GlassCageOfEmotion

Hey guys im new!
Age: 18
Location: England
Profession: Student
Music: I like most types of music
Likes: Listening to music..tehe..having fun and being with friends
Dislikes: I'm another person who doesnt like brussel sprouts.. i also dont like feeling sad
About me: I generally think im a normal enough person! Although tbh I've always thought whats "normal" is debateable..anyhoo..


----------



## out.of.habit

GlassCageOfEmotion said:


> Hey guys im new!



I'm a big fan of your username - Welcome to the boards!


----------



## GlassCageOfEmotion

Lol, thankyou. Anchorman is funny stuff!


----------



## Stealth

Ahhh to hell with it!

Here's me


----------



## MisticalMisty

Welcome to all the newbies


----------



## AnnMarie

Welcome to all the new faces, so nice to see you here!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Thank you for the warm welcomes...


----------



## Tina

Welcome, everyone!!

Oona, may I guide you to this section, here? There are, I think, some threads listed that may help.


----------



## Oona

Thanks Tina! ^.^


----------



## tonynyc

No time like the present - some of you may know me or know of me from attending past BBW events; but, now is as good a time an opportunity as any to make a formal introduction...

Name: Tony 
Age: 48
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 265lbs
Location: NYC 

Profession: Software Developer/Database Administrator. In addition, I've also worked as a Statistician and am versed in both Qualititative and Quantitative Methodologies.

Likes: BBWs - Avid Professional Wrestling Fan- Weightlifting/Bodybuilding - CNBC- Food Network- Sports- History Channel - Cartoon Network

Dislikes: Mean people -crappy food 

Looking forward to meeting some great folks here. 

[image]C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\My Documents\Tony-and-Bruno Sammartino October 2006.jpg [/image]


----------



## LillyBBBW

tonynyc said:


> No time like the present - some of you may know me or know of me from attending past BBW events; but, now is as good a time an opportunity as any to make a formal introduction...
> 
> Name: Tony
> Age: 48
> Height: 5'10"
> Weight: 265lbs
> Location: NYC
> 
> Profession: Software Developer/Database Administrator. In addition, I've also worked as a Statistician and am versed in both Qualititative and Quantitative Methodologies.
> 
> Likes: BBWs - Avid Professional Wrestling Fan- Weightlifting/Bodybuilding - CNBC- Food Network- Sports- History Channel - Cartoon Network
> 
> Dislikes: Mean people -crappy food
> 
> Looking forward to meeting some great folks here.
> 
> [image]C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\My Documents\Tony-and-Bruno Sammartino October 2006.jpg [/image]



I can't see the picture Tony. And I would reaaaally like to see you and Bruno.


----------



## tonynyc

Hi Lilly:

would be more than happy to send you the pics- drop jme a note at my email address ([email protected]) 

I don't think i have the software to edit the pics; but would be more than happy to send them to you if could modify the files for me 
Thanks


----------



## tonynyc

Here's a link to the picture of myself with Bruno - till I upgrade to some better photo editing software


----------



## Renaissance Woman

tonynyc said:


> Here's a link to the picture of myself with Bruno - till I upgrade to some better photo editing software


It wants me to sign in.


----------



## tootsmendozer

ello 
name: alex
age:20 *for another two months*
likes: films, anime, music, drawing, writting, collecting things *i have a huge collection of transformers heheh*
dislikes: people who dont like others for the things they like ie there musical tastes etc etc 
erm yes thats about all i can be arsed to type but a big giant hello to you all




thas alex that is


----------



## tonynyc

Hope third time is a charm
Have to thank Green Eyed Fairy for listing the imageshack web site- so 
I hope that this upload works.

This is the picture that I had tried to unsuccessfully upload from my previous postings. This was taken last October at the Big Apple Comic Convention. Since, I am an avid wrestling fan it was a great pleasure to meet WWWF wrestling champion and legend - Bruno Sammartino.


----------



## ssbbwdreamz

Hi all, I've been a lurker for a few weeks now and thought I'd finally say hello and introduce myself...Glad to be here and looking forward to making some great new friends!

Name: Kristen
Age: 33
Location: Just outside Memphis, TN
Profession: Accountant
Music: Depends upon my mood...lol
Likes: Too much to mention
Dislikes: Rude people, When someone tells me they are going to do something and then they don't...
About me: Just your not-so-typical southern belle, a confident SSBBW who is proud to be who she is....
picture:


----------



## mango

*Gday Dreamz... and Welcome!!

 *


----------



## ssbbwdreamz

mango said:


> *Gday Dreamz... and Welcome!!
> 
> *


Thanks Mango!!


----------



## PattiGirl

Hello All! 

Seeing that I've been hanging around Dims chat room and lurking around the boards for a few months, I thought I would finally post and introduce myself  

Name: Patti 
Age: 40
Location: NYC
Profession: Management (Taking a break from Nursing)
Music: I like most music, especially 70's and 80's stuff.
Likes: A good cup of coffee. 
Dislikes: I so dislike Ignorant and arrogant people. People who pass judgement on others without merit or getting to know the persons first. Fat discrimination. 
About me: I've been hanging around the Dimensions chat room for a couple of months now and have met some very nice people in there who I look forward to meeting this Summer at the LV Bash. In general, I'm a very happy go lucky person, It takes a lot to get me pissed off. I look forward to meeting more nice folks on here! I will see you all around the halls of Dimensions  . 

View attachment picture 002.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Holy carp. o.o

I cannot believe you're *40*!

Your skin is so smooth, your hair so lush and natural. You look about 23.

Anyway, have a nice time here. ^^


----------



## Oona

Alright, since he wont do it I will. 

I would like you to meet HandsomeDan aka My husband!


----------



## mango

PattiGirl said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Seeing that I've been hanging around Dims chat room and lurking around the boards for a few months, I thought I would finally post and introduce myself
> 
> Name: Patti
> Age: 40
> Location: NYC
> Profession: Management (Taking a break from Nursing)
> Music: I like most music, especially 70's and 80's stuff.
> Likes: A good cup of coffee.
> Dislikes: I so dislike Ignorant and arrogant people. People who pass judgement on others without merit or getting to know the persons first. Fat discrimination.
> About me: I've been hanging around the Dimensions chat room for a couple of months now and have met some very nice people in there who I look forward to meeting this Summer at the LV Bash. In general, I'm a very happy go lucky person, It takes a lot to get me pissed off. I look forward to meeting more nice folks on here! I will see you all around the halls of Dimensions  .




*Great to see ya postin' on the boards Patti!!

Welcome!

 *


----------



## PattiGirl

Gosh, I LOVE you Fuzzy! Thank you!


----------



## PattiGirl

Thanks Mango!


----------



## AnnMarie

Oona said:


> Alright, since he wont do it I will.
> 
> I would like you to meet HandsomeDan aka My husband!



He's a cutie, Oona... hopefully being here will keep his head straight.


----------



## Oona

AnnMarie said:


> He's a cutie, Oona... hopefully being here will keep his head straight.



I would certainly hope so


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

PattiGirl said:


> Gosh, I LOVE you Fuzzy! Thank you!



You're welcome. ^__^


----------



## hollyfo

Name: holly
Age: 23
Location: chicago
Profession: art student
Music: indie, rock, 80s, ...anything awesome
Likes: pudge, making stuff, party time, zombies, amish people, escalators
Dislikes: people who attend my art school, waking up early, the color purple
About me: i'm from ohio. i love chicago. i do weird and irrational things when i get bored.
picture: 

View attachment hollypinkdotscammirror.jpg


----------



## GPL

hollyfo said:


> Name: holly
> Age: 23
> Location: chicago
> Profession: art student
> Music: indie, rock, 80s, ...anything awesome
> Likes: pudge, making stuff, party time, zombies, amish people, escalators
> Dislikes: people who attend my art school, waking up early, the color purple
> About me: i'm from ohio. i love chicago. i do weird and irrational things when i get bored.
> picture:



Wow! You look gorgeous honey:wubu: 
Really hope to see more of you in here. Please enjoy Dim Land!

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Renaissance Woman

hollyfo said:


> Name: holly
> Age: 23
> Location: chicago
> Profession: art student
> Music: indie, rock, 80s, ...anything awesome
> Likes: pudge, making stuff, party time, zombies, amish people, escalators
> Dislikes: people who attend my art school, waking up early, the color purple
> About me: i'm from ohio. i love chicago. i do weird and irrational things when i get bored.
> picture:


But I love purple! I hope we can agree to disagree and get past this fundamental philosophical difference. Either that or post a new thread in Hyde Park. 

Welcome!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Maybe she just dislikes the book The Color Purple?

But if that's the case, *I* would be the one to ask her to take it to Hyde Park. I adore that book.


----------



## hollyfo

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Maybe she just dislikes the book The Color Purple?
> 
> But if that's the case, *I* would be the one to ask her to take it to Hyde Park. I adore that book.



haha, no no, i dislike the opposite of yellow on the color wheel. aka, the color puple.

yellow is my favorite though. mmm.

what is this hyde park?


----------



## HeatherBBW

hollyfo said:


> Name: holly
> Age: 23
> Location: chicago
> Profession: art student
> Music: indie, rock, 80s, ...anything awesome
> Likes: pudge, making stuff, party time, zombies, amish people, escalators
> Dislikes: people who attend my art school, waking up early, the color purple
> About me: i'm from ohio. i love chicago. i do weird and irrational things when i get bored.
> picture:



Super cute - welcome!


----------



## Wagimawr

hollyfo said:


> what is this hyde park?


Forum #3 - supposedly a place for controversial threads/topics, but it's usually (political) argument central.


----------



## hollyfo

Wagimawr said:


> Forum #3 - supposedly a place for controversial threads/topics, but it's usually (political) argument central.



ahh, good to know.


----------



## freedombigirl

Name: Faith (aka Fay)

Age: 24

Location: Peterborough, UK

Profession: ATM Finance worker

Music: Ani Di, Indigo Girls, Pink, Eminem, Killers, Avril Leveigne etc.

Likes: Shopping, driving, music, thai and chinese food, pay day, internet, Dimensions, BBW's, SSBBW's, feeding.

Dislikes: Spiders, getting lost when driving, running out of petrol, working too much, diets, WLS, thin women.

About me: Fun loving lesbian, vegetarian, FFA, also into feedism.


----------



## Oona

freedombigirl said:


> Name: Faith (aka Fay)
> 
> Age: 24
> 
> Location: Peterborough, UK
> 
> Profession: ATM Finance worker
> 
> Music: Ani Di, Indigo Girls, Pink, Eminem, Killers, Avril Leveigne etc.
> 
> Likes: Shopping, driving, music, thai and chinese food, pay day, internet, Dimensions, BBW's, SSBBW's, feeding.
> 
> Dislikes: Spiders, getting lost when driving, running out of petrol, working too much, diets, WLS, thin women.
> 
> About me: Fun loving lesbian, vegetarian, FFA, also into feedism.




Welcome to the forum!


----------



## girlwiththeredhair

Hi everyone, I've been lurking for a while, I thought it was time to introduce myself 

Name: Becky
Age: 26
Location: South west UK
Profession: zookeeper but currently sales assistant in department store
Music: Rock, among my favourites are Queen, Meatloaf and Marillion
Likes: Quiet nights in , my pet chinchillas and youtube
Dislikes:Rude people, any form of discrimination or hate and winter in the UK
About me: I live with my BHM fiancee, getting married later this year, love going to the beach and chilling out


----------



## Paw Paw

ssbbwdreamz said:


> Hi all, I've been a lurker for a few weeks now and thought I'd finally say hello and introduce myself...Glad to be here and looking forward to making some great new friends!
> 
> Name: Kristen
> Age: 33
> Location: Just outside Memphis, TN
> Profession: Accountant
> Music: Depends upon my mood...lol
> Likes: Too much to mention
> Dislikes: Rude people, When someone tells me they are going to do something and then they don't...
> About me: Just your not-so-typical southern belle, a confident SSBBW who is proud to be who she is....
> picture:



OMG!!!!

I am sorry if I am out of line. Forgive me.

You are an extremely beautiful woman! I was just outside of Memphis a couple of years ago. Millington.

Sorry I missed you.:smitten: 

Welcome. To you and everyone else.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Oona

girlwiththeredhair said:


> Hi everyone, I've been lurking for a while, I thought it was time to introduce myself
> 
> Name: Becky
> Age: 26
> Location: South west UK
> Profession: zookeeper but currently sales assistant in department store
> Music: Rock, among my favourites are Queen, Meatloaf and Marillion
> Likes: Quiet nights in , my pet chinchillas and youtube
> Dislikes:Rude people, any form of discrimination or hate and winter in the UK
> About me: I live with my BHM fiancee, getting married later this year, love going to the beach and chilling out



Welcome to Dims! ( even though you've been lurking around for a while ^_- )


----------



## minerva

Another lurker showing both her metaphorical and actual faces: hellow everyone.

Name: minerva [not my real name, just a fetish for the goddess of wisdom]
Age: 33
Location: mid-atlantic
Profession: paralegal
Music: Name it. I enjoy classical music. I love opera. Adore opera. Opera is a spectacle that must be seen. I like Broadway. I like pop standards. I like rock. I like country. I like cowboy ballads. I love traditional English ballads. I like 'world' music - I have everything from Senegalese rap to French classics like Georges Brassens. I like Gogol Bordello and the Decemberists. One of my goals this weekend is to brave the cold and snow to pick up the new Shins album: and so on. For all that, I'm not a music nerd. I have broad tastes, but I don't spend my time discussing the particulars - I just like what I like, and like many, varied things.

Likes: Cooking, gardening, reading, writing, knitting and crocheting, The Daily Show, Battlestar Galactica, Netflix, postcards, artichokes, Toulouse-Lautrec, The Three Penny Opera, new carpet, black cherry wishniak, cats, dogs, tea, snow, daydreaming, Babette's Feast, history, PBS, NPR, Margaret Atwood, Robertson Davies, magical realism, Real Simple, The New Republic, sugarcookie scented candles, Chanel No. 5, Werewolf the Apocalypse, windchimes, wind, daffodils, fresh ripe tomatoes, Elizabeth Bishop, my very first coffee of the day, fresh labneh and making quite long lists every single time I get the chance.

Dislikes:  Many. I'm impatient, arrogant, and imperfect. I can be ridiculously detailed with regards to certain things, and so on. Now I'm getting tired of my lists.

Some pictures! 

View attachment 01252007Me2.jpg


----------



## rachellena

Name: Rachel 
Age: 19
Location: East Lansing, MI
Profession: Student
Music:Indie, and Classic Rock
Likes: Literature, watching movies, spooning, cooking, making jewelry, decorating, and sleeping

dislikes: close mindedness, midgets, and alarm clocks


----------



## GPL

rachellena said:


> Name: Rachel
> Age: 19
> Location: East Lansing, MI
> Profession: Student
> Music:Indie, and Classic Rock
> Likes: Literature, watching movies, spooning, cooking, making jewelry, decorating, and sleeping
> 
> dislikes: close mindedness, midgets, and alarm clocks



Welcome to the boards, beauty!
Hope you enjoy it here, just like the chatrooms.

GPL.


----------



## furious styles

the poor midgets ;_;


----------



## ZainTheInsane

Well let's see what I have to offer...

*Name:*Phillip
*Age:* 22
*Location:* Rochester, New York
*Profession:*Student, Businessman, Salesman, Designer, Author(hopefully)
*Music:* Tons of different kinds...big fan of Apocolyptica and Lifehouse...at the moment anyway...
*Likes:*Martial Arts, Boxing, Writing, Reading, Drawing, Cartoons, Webcomics, BBWs, Singing, Dancing, Playing Guitar, Long walks, Rain, Music, Movies, and Animals
*Dislikes: *Annoying people, bigots, Brookstone, beer, and rudeness
*About me:* I'm me...feel free to ask me...PM away...*silence* *crickets*


----------



## LillyBBBW

How can you hate Brookstone!!? Brookstone is like.... like.... like.... DISNEYLAND for gadget freaks.





ZainTheInsane said:


> Well let's see what I have to offer...
> 
> *Name:*Phillip
> *Age:* 22
> *Location:* Rochester, New York
> *Profession:*Student, Businessman, Salesman, Designer, Author(hopefully)
> *Music:* Tons of different kinds...big fan of Apocolyptica and Lifehouse...at the moment anyway...
> *Likes:*Martial Arts, Boxing, Writing, Reading, Drawing, Cartoons, Webcomics, BBWs, Singing, Dancing, Playing Guitar, Long walks, Rain, Music, Movies, and Animals
> *Dislikes: *Annoying people, bigots, Brookstone, beer, and rudeness
> *About me:* I'm me...feel free to ask me...PM away...*silence* *crickets*


----------



## curvalicious

Name: Tiffany
Age: 19
Location: East Lansing, MI
Profession: Student
Music:Everything but classical and gospel.
Likes: Sleep, Movies, Music, Shopping, People watching, reading, my back being scratched:happy: , doogie howser, television, peanut butter, photography, Michigan State University, camp,grillz, family, Jesus and the Rain!

dislikes: heights, oral speeches,standardized tests, 8am classes, and other random things I can't think of at the moment.


----------



## ZainTheInsane

LillyBBBW said:


> How can you hate Brookstone!!? Brookstone is like.... like.... like.... DISNEYLAND for gadget freaks.



Cause I work there...and because there are a lot of underhanded things going on in the business of Brookstone.


----------



## bigplaidpants

OK. I've been lurking long enough. It's about time I post myself here. The first time I ran across dimensions was '96, I think, when I was in college. It's difficult to express how important this community has been to my "awakening."

Anyway...

Name: Matt
Age: 33
Where: Chicago
What do I do: I'm a stay-at-home dad and fulltime student. Getting PhD in theology and ethics (done a little writing, actually, on fat sexuality and theology)
Music: anything 60's, 70's, & 80's; love Steely Dan, Supertramp, Doobie Brothers, CSN, Duran Duran...but will listen to just about anything! (even like Mannheim Steamroller and Renaissance choral music....weird?)
About: happily married to wonderful bbw; dad of 2 little girls (youngest in avatar); like motorcycles, reading, camping

See you 'round. But first - Deepest thanks to the stand-by's who've made Dim work for over 10 years! I remember stumbling upon dim when it was at the old "pencomputing.com" email address. I saw FA and BBW and realized what I had been all my life....

anyway...later
bigplaidpants
chicago 

View attachment IM000793.JPG


View attachment IM000780.JPG


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Minerva: clarify what you mean by "magical realism"


----------



## LadyNightwalker

Well good day to you, enlightened folk of the world.
Name: Jen
Age: 20
Location: Cesspit- I mean,Blackpool in the UK (not too far from Em, actually)
Loves: Books,Writing,RPGs,Music,Rain,and Cold, amongst many other things.
Hates: Just the one. Discrimination.
Personally: I'm easy enough to get along with. Open to a fault. Honest to my own end...and always getting into trouble for two things: my sarcasm,and my life being to much about helping other people. Been a bbw all my life and I'm not stopping now!!
Quote: 'Wandering the world with a tongue like a whip and an ass like a bus.'






The only pic I have to hand at the moment, sorry..


----------



## truebebeblue

Hi Names True 
Currenty living In south Texas soon Southern CA
Female Single w/ no kids.
Im 29
Add me On AIM or YAhoo As truebebeblue
Should be a photo in my profile when I figure it out.


----------



## Mattness

*Name*: Matthew
*Age*: 38
*Location*: Oregon
*Profession*: Warehouse grunt
*Music*: Varied. Korn, Prodigy, Blue Man Group, Classical, Hans Zimmer, Howard Shore, John Newton Howard, NIN, The Crystal Method, Dead Can Dance, Enya, Clannad, Vangelis, to name a few.
*Likes*: Camping, Swimming, Pacific NW Coast (Lincoln City, Newport, Yachats), Reading, Writing, Art, Music. 
*Dislikes*: Ignorance, Racism, Close minded people in general.
*About me*: 38, Single, one kid (Not living with me). Currently living in the Eugene area, soon to be moving to Lebanon. Considering working as a Supply Clerk for an Army outpost in the Antarctic. Good money, but very much a solitary place. Much to debate on this.


----------



## GPL

Welcome to all newbies!
I really hope you enjoy Dimensions as much as all the oldies do 

GPL.


----------



## rubenesque

Hi everyone, I'm new! I'm a 20 year old college student. I'm from Colorado. I've been a lurker for awhile, and I finally figured that I should join.


----------



## Butterbelly

Welcome to all the new people.


----------



## KnottyOne

Haven't posted here in a while so I figured I would welcome the newcomers of late, hope ya enjoy the boards ^_^


----------



## BitsyAintMyName

Name: Cynthia
Age: 23
Location: Buffalo, NY
Profession: Looking for a job. 
Music: AFI, Korn, Queen, and loads of weird J-pop
Likes: Magic The Gathering, books, walking around my fair city, the companionship of men(friendly and sexual), and the sexual companionship of women.
Dislikes:Butterflies(it goes back to a bad childhood experience), closed in spaces, mean nerds, and tight necked shirts(bad childhood experiences).
About me: I kept seeing the term BBW on Craigslist and so I looked it up on Wiki and this site was on the list of links. Once I saw it wasn't a fetish site I decided to join.


----------



## Dragon Lily

Name: Dragon Lily

Age: 25

Location: Sensually Sunny Florida (except today and cloudy , cold and raining)

Profession: BBW Model and sexy housewife!!

Music: A little bit of everything except rap and most country...The Tea Party and Queen are the all time best though!!!

Likes: Chocolate,confidant people, great movies, a good book (Anita Blake .mmmmmm), meeting new people oh and did i mention..Chocolate? hehe

Dislikes: fake people, liars, preppy prissy people and things.

About me: BBW Goth Goddess just joined the family at . I am new to the industry and had no clue until about a month ago that the BBW scene was so large and active. So I am learning to love myself and my body after a lifetime and being told FAT is bad. 

View attachment Picture 007.jpg


----------



## Renaissance Woman

BitsyAintMyName said:


> Name: Cynthia
> Age: 23
> Location: Buffalo, NY
> Profession: Looking for a job.
> Music: AFI, Korn, Queen, and loads of weird J-pop
> Likes: Magic The Gathering, books, walking around my fair city, the companionship of men(friendly and sexual), and the sexual companionship of women.
> Dislikes:Butterflies(it goes back to a bad childhood experience), closed in spaces, mean nerds, and tight necked shirts(bad childhood experiences).
> About me: I kept seeing the term BBW on Craigslist and so I looked it up on Wiki and this site was on the list of links. Once I saw it wasn't a fetish site I decided to join.


So can I call you Bitsy? 

Welcome!


----------



## Renaissance Woman

rubenesque said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new! I'm a 20 year old college student. I'm from Colorado. I've been a lurker for awhile, and I finally figured that I should join.


Yay for delurking!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Enjoy your stay here new people.


----------



## SeekerSean

Uhhh...hi.

Name: Sean
Age: 22
Location: Central Coast, California
Profession: Student
Music: Pretty much anything really.
Likes: Dungeon and Dragons (geez, I can see people fleeing from the nerd already...lol), reading, making model cars, playing video games, sitting and listening to the rain...lots of stuff alone and quiet I suppose.
Dislikes: *shrugs* not much really. I'm very easygoing I guess.
About me: I clicked a link and ended up here. I'm sort of surprised to find a place that women are saying they find larger men attractive...I'm sort of used to thinking of myself as...well...certainly not attractive to anyone. So I figured I'd check it out. Hoping I'll meet some friendly people who can help explain what all this is about...lol.

Sean


----------



## arcade_perfect

Hi all - ok here it goes; please be gentle with me... 

*Name:* Alex 
*Age:* 24 
*Location:* London, UK 
*Profession:* Student 
*Music:* Rap, R&B, instrumental audio (Zero 7, Prefuse 73, Royksopp etc.) 
*Likes:* *A Bathing Ape clothing (when I can afford it), video games (esp. fighting games like Street Fighter, Tekken), WWE Wrestling, Cherry Coca-Cola 
*Dislikes:* People that put up a front, aren't themselves. Not much else really --- does not liking mayo count?? (I'm a ketchup and english mustard kinda guy). I'm fairly laid back most of the time to have major dislikes... 
*About Me:* Currently in my final year studying a degree in Product Design at art college. My dream is to live in Tokyo working in-house designing home entertainment products for a large electronics firm. 







Peace, a_p


----------



## out.of.habit

Welcome, fellas. You're going to like it here...


----------



## rainyday

arcade_perfect said:


> Currently in my final year studying a degree in Product Design at art college. My dream is to live in Tokyo working in-house designing home entertainment products for a large electronics firm.



Visiting the Design Museum in London several times and seeing all the cool examples of industrial design made me wish I'd considered Product Design as a major when I was in school. At the time though I didn't even know you *could* major in it. Your degree and plans sound exciting to me.

And welcome to Dim, too.


----------



## captain halva

Hello SSBBW_UK ! Yes there are a few of us on here from the u.k. but not enough women in my humble opinion, in fact its extremely difficalt to find a genuine ssbbw in England but I keep trying. I live near Cambridge in East Anglia I am a carrot cruncher and I have an odd sense of hoomer. Oh and i cant spell. 

Anyway, Welcome . . .


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Im in the Uk.... In Northern Hampshire, Southern Berkshire area.

I'm also a SSBBW.

Welcome to Dimensions.


----------



## KnottyOne

KurvyKel said:


> *Music:* A bit of everything, currently Fort Minor and Linkin' Park
> 
> 
> 
> Word, that is what I like to see. Shinoda has some of the best flow I have heard in years, possibly some of the best since Biggie in my opinion. Glad to have someone else on the board who is into the machine shop rock. Hope ya enjoy yourself here ^_^
Click to expand...


----------



## GPL

KurvyKel said:


> Thought I should post in this thread
> 
> *Name: *Kelly also known as Kel, Alco, Alcofrolic
> *Age:* 25
> *Location:* Hull, UK
> *Profession:* Print Administrator
> *Music:* A bit of everything, currently Fort Minor and Linkin' Park
> *Likes: * Watching Rugby, Playing WOW, Drinking and Dancing.
> *Dislikes: * Monday Mornings, Ignorant People, and Diets
> *About Me: * I work all week and play at the weekend. I live in a pub and tend to drink more than I should. I weigh 338lbs and im happy with my body.
> 
> Check out my MySpace for more info www.myspace.com/alcofrolic




Hi Kelly,

Welcome to Dim!!
Hope you enjoy it as much as I do.
You have a pretty face... 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Tabitha Prynne

I'm new, I'm fat (but not newly fat  ), I'm introducing myself.

I live on the East Coast, work a whole lot, and have an affinity for clothes shopping. 

-Tabitha


----------



## lalatx

Name: Morgan
Age: 21
Location: Austin ,Texas
Profession: Secret Agent 
Music: Hmmmm... ive been known to listen to just about anything 
Likes: music, movies, the lake, going out, clubs, parties, hanging with friends 
Dislikes: Rabid bunnies, clowns, barney the dinosaur (still creeps me out)
About Me: I dont know im pretty weird (most people are im just more upfront about it i guess) I will say some weird shit but its funny so who cares, i dont know im 21 i like to have fun and go out. 

View attachment l_64b11939fbfd2a3ad576b8557c935305.jpg


View attachment l_2840dd589dead2a64fe70ada3596427e.jpg


View attachment m_7eb1668ac88bb16fddc3024b51ba7e1e.jpg


----------



## GPL

Welcome Lalatx/Megan!!

I hope you have tons of fun here in Dimensions.
As for your picture, I think you are a cutie...

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## bootylovingirl

heres a new one of me pouty take lol

glad to see what everyone looks like too! some very attractive peeps here 

View attachment Picture%20457.jpg


----------



## MasterShake

Uh,

Guess I'll introduce myself:

Name: Jeffrey
Age: 29
Location: Nebraska
Profession: Technical Writer
Music: The Clash (and that's about it)
Likes: Baseball, literature, Adult Swim, Europe (want to visit).
Dislikes: meh
About Me: I work full-time and that's about it, sadly. I'm 6'5ish and 350lbs.


----------



## supersoup

welcome new kids!!! post lots, and bring cookies!


----------



## bootylovingirl

wow you totally sexy!


----------



## GPL

bootylovingirl said:


> heres a new one of me pouty take lol
> 
> glad to see what everyone looks like too! some very attractive peeps here



Welcome cutie!
Hope you have lots of fun in Dimensions.

Take care,
GPL.


----------



## ATrueFA

Here is a fresh scary pic of myself from earlier today....


Dave


----------



## Sandie S-R

ATrueFA said:


> Here is a fresh scary pic of myself from earlier today....
> 
> 
> Dave



Dave...

Those of us that know you, know that you are not the least bit scary!


----------



## Waxwing

I posted in a thread before telling you all who the hell I am, so I hope you'll excuse me. 

Name: Robin
Age: 31
Location: Cambridge, MA
Profession: ...in flux (ha)

I like indie rock and films and cooking and animals and all the usual things. I'm writing a novel which I might not finish. 

(Adding a category)
Why I'm here:

I can't remember how I found this site. But I do know that I have read it with passion ever since. ...I have been over 220 pounds, I have been under 100, and I have never been able to love myself.

First I came here to learn something about acceptance. I stayed, because y'all are funny and smart (and crazy gorgeous) and I wanted to be a part of it.

And you're beautiful. As am I. As are we all. And that is one of the hardest lessons in life to learn.

I hesitate about posting because it is a closeknit community and I don't want to shove my nose in where it's not wanted. But I deeply enjoy reading your posts, and hanging out in spirit.

Thanks for letting me say hi. I really hope that my posts don't seem 'trolly.'


----------



## ianardo

It's time for my introduction:

Name: Ian (AKA ianardo).

Age: 41 (but look 19).

Location: Leicester, UK.

Weight: 507 newtons.

Occupation: Starving artist (also affiliate marketer, just to stay alive).

I like: Chocolate, cuddles, vintage cars, feminine/soft ladies, reading, writing and drawing.

I don't like: Dark lonely nights, soccer, bumping into furniture, judgemental people, and drunks.

I've been interested in the SA/BBW movement ever since I discovered it online in 2000. I like to try my best to understand the reality of what large ladies live through, and how best to be supportive to a cuddly lady friend.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Not at all Robin. From a fellow Masshole, welcome to the boards. 





Waxwing said:


> I posted in a thread before telling you all who the hell I am, so I hope you'll excuse me.
> 
> Name: Robin
> Age: 31
> Location: Cambridge, MA
> Profession: ...in flux (ha)
> 
> I like indie rock and films and cooking and animals and all the usual things. I'm writing a novel which I might not finish.
> 
> (Adding a category)
> Why I'm here:
> 
> I can't remember how I found this site. But I do know that I have read it with passion ever since. ...I have been over 220 pounds, I have been under 100, and I have never been able to love myself.
> 
> First I came here to learn something about acceptance. I stayed, because y'all are funny and smart (and crazy gorgeous) and I wanted to be a part of it.
> 
> And you're beautiful. As am I. As are we all. And that is one of the hardest lessons in life to learn.
> 
> I hesitate about posting because it is a closeknit community and I don't want to shove my nose in where it's not wanted. But I deeply enjoy reading your posts, and hanging out in spirit.
> 
> Thanks for letting me say hi. I really hope that my posts don't seem 'trolly.'


----------



## dedhart

I don't remember posting in here, so here goes nothing:





thats me (perhaps I'll put that in my profile)
age: 31
name: Dylan
location: Grove City PA
profession: security guard (professional loafer)


----------



## Waxwing

Thank you, Lilly!

We Massholes have to stick together.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

dedhart said:


> I don't remember posting in here, so here goes nothing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats me (perhaps I'll put that in my profile)
> age: 31
> name: Dylan
> location: Grove City PA
> profession: security guard (professional loafer)



*SWOOOOOOOOOOOOON*


----------



## Paw Paw

lalatx said:


> Name: Morgan
> Age: 21
> Location: Austin ,Texas
> Profession: Secret Agent
> Music: Hmmmm... ive been known to listen to just about anything
> Likes: music, movies, the lake, going out, clubs, parties, hanging with friends
> Dislikes: Rabid bunnies, clowns, barney the dinosaur (still creeps me out)
> About Me: I dont know im pretty weird (most people are im just more upfront about it i guess) I will say some weird shit but its funny so who cares, i dont know im 21 i like to have fun and go out.



Cant sleep, clown will eat me!
Cant sleep, clown will eat me!
Cant sleep, clown will eat me!

Peace,
2P.


----------



## proteus503

new member here... from portland, oregon  HI HI HI!


----------



## Renaissance Woman

proteus503 said:


> new member here... from portland, oregon  HI HI HI!


Portland=place where there are a bunch o' cool people! Yay!


----------



## BigCutieSasha

proteus503 said:


> new member here... from portland, oregon  HI HI HI!



Wooohooo  Another hottie  haha Love this guy. I've known him for a few years now. I'd say a good addition to the Dims fam.


----------



## kerrypop

proteus503 said:


> new member here... from portland, oregon  HI HI HI!



HOORAY PORTLAND!!! I'm really from Portland, but I'm going to school here in Eugene.  

What part of Portland are you from?


----------



## proteus503

oregon city / canby area. nice and quiet. not too much into the city scene.


----------



## Accept

503's reprazent!



proteus503 said:


> oregon city / canby area. nice and quiet. not too much into the city scene.



I have some cousins from Canby! Very pleasant area. Been to a couple of their summer fairs.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

I sence another Portland Dims meet up in the future! 



Accept said:


> I have some cousins from Canby! Very pleasant area. Been to a couple of their summer fairs.


 I was gonna sound all high school and say," No way I have a cousin who gre up out there! Thats too cool!" Then I decided I was in fact 25 years old and should just say,"Hey, thats cool. I know people out there as well." Sounds better I think


----------



## proteus503

sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## kerrypop

BigCutieSasha said:


> I sence another Portland Dims meet up in the future!



I want to come!!


----------



## Renaissance Woman

It's sounding like I'm going to need to stay more than a day or two to do sewing for you Sasha.


----------



## soulsak

I'm new so i'm just introducing myself! 

i'm allie from the south of England! I don't bite so feel free to say hi!


----------



## Jellybean

Hi all-

Been poking around for a while and decided to surface. I'm a thirtysomething girl from MA just getting into size acceptance. 

You rock!

Julie


----------



## LillyBBBW

Jellybean said:


> Hi all-
> 
> Been poking around for a while and decided to surface. I'm a thirtysomething girl from MA just getting into size acceptance.
> 
> You rock!
> 
> Julie



Ooh, another fellow Masshole! Welcome Julie!


----------



## Waxwing

Hi, Julie! *waves at you from cambridge*


----------



## rainyday

BigCutieSasha said:


> Wooohooo  Another hottie  haha Love this guy. I've known him for a few years now. I'd say a good addition to the Dims fam.



Sasha, I no longer believe you are discovering all these FAs here in town. I believe you are _converting_ them.

Welcome, Proteus. And I have no peeps in Canby.


Welcome to Soulsak and Jellybean and all the other recent newcomers too.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

rainyday said:


> Sasha, I no longer believe you are discovering all these FAs here in town. I believe you are _converting_ them.
> 
> Welcome, Proteus. And I have no peeps in Canby.
> 
> 
> Welcome to Soulsak and Jellybean and all the other recent newcomers too.



HAHA  I love you Rainy


----------



## James

soulsak said:


> I'm new so i'm just introducing myself!
> 
> i'm allie from the south of England! I don't bite so feel free to say hi!



Hi Allie  Glad to see you took the leap and posted here! 

We seem to have had a spate of fake new peeps but for any doubters, I can vouch that soulsak is very much a real person! 

Welcome to the boards... 

James


----------



## soulsak

Thanks James! I'm quite proud of my post, since it took so long to arrive!


----------



## angel_love_

:kiss2: Hello all New to the group. My name is Jacqueline


----------



## AnnMarie

Another bit of love to the newbie Massholes!


----------



## angel_love_

What's a Massholes? I'm almost afraid to ask LOL


----------



## lalatx

Paw Paw said:


> Cant sleep, clown will eat me!
> Cant sleep, clown will eat me!
> Cant sleep, clown will eat me!
> 
> Peace,
> 2P.






Clowns really will eat you... there freakin evil almost as bad as mimes


----------



## LillyBBBW

angel_love_ said:


> What's a Massholes? I'm almost afraid to ask LOL



Massholes are people from Massachusetts. lol You're right next door so you can be an honorary if you like?


----------



## angel_love_

ahhhhhhhh ok Thank you for makeing me hip to the lingo LOL.

I'm only about 40 min from springfeild so yup,,,,,,,,Close ,,,,,,,,,,Been to the dances out that way in mass too. Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## Emma

LadyNightwalker said:


> Well good day to you, enlightened folk of the world.
> Name: Jen
> Age: 20
> Location: Cesspit- I mean,Blackpool in the UK (not too far from Em, actually)
> Loves: Books,Writing,RPGs,Music,Rain,and Cold, amongst many other things.
> Hates: Just the one. Discrimination.
> Personally: I'm easy enough to get along with. Open to a fault. Honest to my own end...and always getting into trouble for two things: my sarcasm,and my life being to much about helping other people. Been a bbw all my life and I'm not stopping now!!
> Quote: 'Wandering the world with a tongue like a whip and an ass like a bus.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only pic I have to hand at the moment, sorry..



Didn't notice this till now  This is Jen. One of the people who corrupts me. I'm ever so good until these people come along hahahah


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Welcome to the Boards Jen, lovely photo!

Em .... you being corrupted by others? *falls over laughing*


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

was told I need to post so.. howdy y'all all you ladies are amazing as always.


----------



## angel_love_

Cosmic~Wombat said:


> was told I need to post so.. howdy y'all all you ladies are amazing as always.


Nice to see you chatting. Don't be shy ,,,,,,I'm sure the lovely ladies would love chatting to you. So speak your mind and holler.


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

Shy? I think now you know better! It was nice meeting you and hope you have a superfantastic evening at the dance. Great talking to you you lil big hottie!







angel_love_ said:


> Nice to see you chatting. Don't be shy ,,,,,,I'm sure the lovely ladies would love chatting to you. So speak your mind and holler.


----------



## angel_love_

Thank you andnice chatting with you. Now time to get ready to dance this booty off .Wooooo Hooooo I so love the dances


----------



## alienlanes

Hello, folks! I've been lurking Dimensions since I was way underage, so it's about damn time I introduced myself and joined in on the fun  

*Name*: Nick
*Age*: 25
*Location*: NYC 'burbs
*Profession*: barista/bookstore clerk, soon-to-be grad student
*Music*: classic punk/indie (The Fall, Guided By Voices, Sonic Youth, Sebadoh, Pavement, etc.) and old-school hip-hop
*Likes*: books books books, twentieth-century intellectual history, comics/cartoons/RPGs and all that geek stuff, sustainable agriculture, plants and birds and rocks and things
*Dislikes*: lack of bookshelf space, environmental destruction
*About me*: Just a friendly, quiet smart guy. (Think the third record store clerk in _High Fidelity_, the one who's not John Cusack or Jack Black.)
*Picture*: Well, here's the ancient, blurry, awful one from my Matching System profile. I really need a contemporary photo that better demonstrates my Manly Hottness. (I'll post it on the "guys show your face thread" when I do!)






I realized recently that it's time for me to grow up, come out of the FA closet (the pantry?), and get involved with the community. I'm looking forward to my first event -- hoping to make it up to MA for a Heavenly Bodies dance soon!


----------



## out.of.habit

Welcome Nick! Glad you wandered out of the pantry, lol. The real good stuff's out here anyway.


----------



## loggamatt

Ok, I'm thinking that after years of lurking I should finally introduce myself to one and all!

So... yeah... hello! *waves*  

*Name:* Matt
*Age:* 23
*Location:* Cardiff, UK
*How under-age I was when I first started lurking here:* Seriously, a lot... 
*Interests:* Do BBW count as an 'interest'? If so, BBW!  Music, drumming, politics, thinking of interesting things to pad out lists of interests.
*Best band in the world that you should all check out:* Vend (bit of shameless self-promotion)
*Chicken or egg?* Probably some sort of omelette...
*Running out of things to say?* Oh yes 

To be honest, I'm of a lurking disposition by nature, so I will probably go back to lurking for the most part. But, you never know when something may grab my attention and I will pounce on the thread without warning.

But for now, some pictures...


----------



## SummerG

loggamatt said:


> Ok, I'm thinking that after years of lurking I should finally introduce myself to one and all!
> 
> So... yeah... hello! *waves*
> 
> *Name:* Matt
> *Age:* 23
> *Location:* Cardiff, UK
> *How under-age I was when I first started lurking here:* Seriously, a lot...
> *Interests:* Do BBW count as an 'interest'? If so, BBW!  Music, drumming, politics, thinking of interesting things to pad out lists of interests.
> *Best band in the world that you should all check out:* Vend (bit of shameless self-promotion)
> *Chicken or egg?* Probably some sort of omelette...
> *Running out of things to say?* Oh yes
> 
> To be honest, I'm of a lurking disposition by nature, so I will probably go back to lurking for the most part. But, you never know when something may grab my attention and I will pounce on the thread without warning.
> 
> But for now, some pictures...



That 1st pic is absolutely amazing! Top photographer I'm sure! Yay for de-lurking!


----------



## AnnMarie

loggamatt said:


> *How under-age I was when I first started lurking here:* Seriously, a lot...



hahaha, had to laugh at that. You've been around so long, and I've known you for so long, that when we started talking it wasn't even a creepy thing for an adult to be talking to a minor online. LOL 

Good thing, otherwise I'd never have met ya!


----------



## BigCutieSasha

loggamatt said:


> Ok, I'm thinking that after years of lurking I should finally introduce myself to one and all!
> 
> So... yeah... hello! *waves*
> 
> *Name:* Matt
> *Age:* 23
> *Location:* Cardiff, UK
> *How under-age I was when I first started lurking here:* Seriously, a lot...
> *Interests:* Do BBW count as an 'interest'? If so, BBW!  Music, drumming, politics, thinking of interesting things to pad out lists of interests.
> *Best band in the world that you should all check out:* Vend (bit of shameless self-promotion)
> *Chicken or egg?* Probably some sort of omelette...
> *Running out of things to say?* Oh yes
> 
> To be honest, I'm of a lurking disposition by nature, so I will probably go back to lurking for the most part. But, you never know when something may grab my attention and I will pounce on the thread without warning.
> 
> But for now, some pictures...



Hey hey Matt  Good to see you on here! I didn't realize you werent a Dims man. Glad to have ya cutie


----------



## liz (di-va)

SlackerFA said:


> Hello, folks! I've been lurking Dimensions since I was way underage, so it's about damn time I introduced myself and joined in on the fun



Hi, doctor nick!


----------



## liz (di-va)

loggamatt said:


> Ok, I'm thinking that after years of lurking I should finally introduce myself to one and all!



Hi, Matt! ! ! !


----------



## TexasGirl

Hello everyone....been lurking for a while and finally decided to join! Will try and post a pic...looking forward to getting to know everyone!
Bobbi

View attachment bobbifish.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze

TexasGirl said:


> Hello everyone....been lurking for a while and finally decided to join! Will try and post a pic...looking forward to getting to know everyone!
> Bobbi
> 
> View attachment 15716




Welcome!!!


----------



## angel_love_

Hello nick aka slacker lol ,,,, my name is Jacqueline ,nice to see youin chat.
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/angel_love_er/slideshow?.dir=/dfce&.src=ph


----------



## angel_love_

TexasGirl said:


> Hello everyone....been lurking for a while and finally decided to join! Will try and post a pic...looking forward to getting to know everyone!
> Bobbi
> 
> View attachment 15716


Nice to meet you Bobbi,,,,My name is Jacqueline and it's nice to see you join in chat .

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/angel_love_er/slideshow?.dir=/dfce&.src=ph


----------



## angel_love_

Welcome to the boards Jen ,,,and I second that lovely picture


----------



## angel_love_

Hello Matt welcome to the boards,,,,,,My name is Jacqueline,,,,nice meeting you.
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/angel_love_er/slideshow?.dir=/dfce&.src=ph


----------



## tjnbf

Just found this site and figured I'd get the introductions out of the way.

Name: Robert
Age: 21
Location: NYC/NJ
Profession: Student
Music: Pop, Folk, Jazz, R&B, Alternative, Hip-Hop, Urban Alternative....pretty much everything but Death Metal and most Screamo (but there are exceptions to both)
Likes: music, writing, films, photography, reading, horror, art, composing, America's Next Top Model
Dislikes: angry people, closed minds, The Tyra Banks Show
About me: I'm a 21 year old gainer. I used to be a lot bigger, lost a lot of weight due to pressure to conform for auditions, and I'm now well on my way to being the size I'm happy at. And you know what: I get more consistent call backs as a larger performer than a smaller one:doh: 

And a pic:


----------



## germanbbw

Name: Michaela
Age: 33
Location: Georgia
Music: Jazz, 80's, R'n'B
Likes: movies, cooking, traveling, swimming, going out
Dislikes: DRAMA, LIARS, PRETENDERS, FAKES
About me: I am originally from Germany but living since last year in GA. I am married and don't have any kids yet. For more info send me a PM
picture:


----------



## BigCutieSasha

A big welcome to TexasGirl, Tjnbf and Germanbbw  Hope you guys like it here and please make yourselfs at home


----------



## tammyfaye

hi, ya'll! i just found this board, and sorta introduced myself in an austin, tx thread but i thought i'd do it here on the main board!

i'm jason, i'm 26 and i just moved to austin. i'm gay - and what goes together better than big beautiful gals and gay guys.  so i thought i'd join and say hi!
i'm always up for chat and new friends, so here i am!

i'll post a couple pictures so you can get an idea of who i am. hope to get involved with some posting around here.  

View attachment 938767797_l.jpg


View attachment drunk.jpg


----------



## angel_love_

Hello and welcome to the board

http://photos.yahoo.com/ph/angel_love_er/slideshow?.dir=/dfce&.src=ph


----------



## ThatFatGirl

tammyfaye said:


> hi, ya'll! i just found this board, and sorta introduced myself in an austin, tx thread but i thought i'd do it here on the main board!
> 
> i'm jason, i'm 26 and i just moved to austin. i'm gay - and what goes together better than big beautiful gals and gay guys.  so i thought i'd join and say hi!
> i'm always up for chat and new friends, so here i am!
> 
> i'll post a couple pictures so you can get an idea of who i am. hope to get involved with some posting around here.



Welcome tammyfaye...  Great name.


----------



## stillblessed23

Hello to all my name is Michelle and after maybe 8 years of really finding myself and really admiting to myself that I really am happy with myself as a BBW I have joined this site. I am 21 yrs old 5'8, 320 lbs and finally loving every bit of it, as long as I can wear cute clothes, drive, and walk, I will be happy. I am a student even though I am taking a break right now, I am an Insurance agent lovely job there lol. I can't wait to make friends with you all and participate in intelligent disscussion so hard to find in todays world lol.


----------



## angel_love_

Hi Michelle and welcome to the Board Love your Quote first part of diet is Die LOL I'm new here but I'm not sure that word diet is allowed in here and I have completely removed it from my Dictionary many many moons ago lol. 

http://photos.yahoo.com/ph/angel_love_er/slideshow?.dir=/dfce&.src=ph


----------



## stillblessed23

thanks for the welcome angel love you are a very beautiful woman


----------



## tammyfaye

ThatFatGirl said:


> Welcome tammyfaye...  Great name.



hey, thanks. i chose the name because tammy faye bakker is one of my favourite people after watching the documentary "the eyes of tammy faye." check it out some time, it's really a good doco.


----------



## argyle

Hello I am a 23-year old from Bloomington, Indiana... hobbies include world domination and filling out lists of my hobbies. 

I have a myspace. It is "all that" as the young people say. It was all that and a bag of chips, but... I got hungry. *single tear like in the crying native American littering commercial, the only kind of tear a man can get away with*

http://www.myspace.com/147698799

PS: I made posts without posting here. Does that mean I'm in trouble?


----------



## J_Underscore

Hi, I'm John from the UK, I'm not even 20 yet and I'm eager to konw more about BBWs. I hear lots about the UK becoming the fattest country in Europe, I think thats a load of crap (scues me language). The UK has so many skinny girls, I hate it so much  . can't wait till I get a chance to go to America.


----------



## GPL

stillblessed23 said:


> Hello to all my name is Michelle and after maybe 8 years of really finding myself and really admiting to myself that I really am happy with myself as a BBW I have joined this site. I am 21 yrs old 5'8, 320 lbs and finally loving every bit of it, as long as I can wear cute clothes, drive, and walk, I will be happy. I am a student even though I am taking a break right now, I am an Insurance agent lovely job there lol. I can't wait to make friends with you all and participate in intelligent disscussion so hard to find in todays world lol.



Welcome Michelle!
It is nice to have you here. Hope you enjoy the forums and maybe the chatrooms like we all do. Hear more from you soon!

Tigh thugs,
GPL.


----------



## supersoup

argyle said:


> Hello I am a 23-year old from Bloomington, Indiana... hobbies include world domination and filling out lists of my hobbies.
> 
> I have a myspace. It is "all that" as the young people say. It was all that and a bag of chips, but... I got hungry. *single tear like in the crying native American littering commercial, the only kind of tear a man can get away with*
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/147698799
> 
> PS: I made posts without posting here. Does that mean I'm in trouble?



kudos on the world domination, and yes, LOTS of trouble.

cookies should fix it though.


----------



## supersoup

tammyfaye said:


> hey, thanks. i chose the name because tammy faye bakker is one of my favourite people after watching the documentary "the eyes of tammy faye." check it out some time, it's really a good doco.



good crikey did i read golden girls in your profile?!!?

he-llloooooooooooooo new friend.


----------



## tammyfaye

supersoup said:


> good crikey did i read golden girls in your profile?!!?
> 
> he-llloooooooooooooo new friend.



oh of course. it's my fave show of all time - i've got all the dvds that have been released so far. it's actually how i'm spending my saturday night tonight.


----------



## kyrafaith

Name: Kyra
Age: 18
Location: Cleveland, ohio 
Profession: cashier =( 
Music: ALL kinds, classic rock, classical and country are main favorites
Likes: acting, BHMs, photography, and just being with the people i care about 
Dislikes: people who dont accept me and my opinions, and working 
About me: I love BHMs, i have since a very young age, im about 254lbs right now, but maybe someday ill get bigger, i enjoy arts of all forms, and the human body has to be the greatest... im jsut looking to meet some friends on here... some people who get me . :eat2:


----------



## GPL

Welcome, Kyra!
Hope you enjoy Dimensions Forums and Chat very much.

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## supersoup

tammyfaye said:


> oh of course. it's my fave show of all time - i've got all the dvds that have been released so far. it's actually how i'm spending my saturday night tonight.



i have them as well! yay! i likes you sir.


----------



## alilinsane

Name: Brandy
Age: 26....but going on 27 very soon
Location: Central Florida
Profession: Interior Designer
Music: I have extremely eclectic music taste...I like a lil' of all of it. 
Likes: Pretty standard.....hanging out with friends, watching tv, going to the movies, anything water related
Dislikes: gardening, crowds, bugs, bad drivers, etc. 
About me: Hmmm, well I'm a born and bred floridian. I bought the house my mom grew up in last year and I'm working on renovating it. I'm also working on starting my very own business (major headache). I love hanging out with my friends and I'd really like to make some more friends in my area.


----------



## SoCoCare

Soooo, I was trying to skip this part, but I totally got called out for posting sans an intro. I'm Carey...just letting everybody know I exist. Feel free to get in touch! 

View attachment black&white.jpg


----------



## GPL

Welcome Alilinsane and SoCo!
Please enjoy.

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Hefty Honey

dedhart said:


> I don't remember posting in here, so here goes nothing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats me (perhaps I'll put that in my profile)
> age: 31
> name: Dylan
> location: Grove City PA
> profession: security guard (professional loafer)



GOOOORRRRGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!! (I dig that whole Jesus look!) lol :kiss2:


----------



## Hefty Honey

*Waves From London* :kiss2: 

View attachment HH.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze

Hefty Honey said:


> *Waves From London* :kiss2:



Wowza you're beautiful!!! 


Hello all you new people by the way!!


----------



## Hefty Honey

Jon Blaze said:


> Wowza you're beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> Hello all you new people by the way!!



Thank you, sweetie :batting: lol


----------



## HeatherBBW

KurvyKel said:


> *Music:* A bit of everything, currently Fort Minor and Linkin' Park
> *Likes: * Watching Rugby, Playing WOW, Drinking and Dancing.



YAY another big gal playing World of Warcraft - wooo!


----------



## Sebrena_Canada

Hi all, 
I just spent wayyyy too much of my day reading old posts and decided that I MUST join in on all the fun....

I tend to be a lurker, but am hoping that at last I have found a place where I will be comfortable enough to share my thoughts and feelings  

See you on the boards 

Seb 

View attachment profile.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW

Wow, so pretty! Welcome Sebrena.  



Sebrena_Canada said:


> Hi all,
> I just spent wayyyy too much of my day reading old posts and decided that I MUST join in on all the fun....
> 
> I tend to be a lurker, but am hoping that at last I have found a place where I will be comfortable enough to share my thoughts and feelings
> 
> See you on the boards
> 
> Seb


----------



## knottyknicky

Name: Nicole
Age: 23, soon to be 24
Location: Palm Springs, CA
Profession: Nanny/PA/Art Student/Lil o' this, Lil o' that...
Music: Oh dear. I can't even get started on this...so i'll just blanket my tastes by calling it "rock" or, more specifically, "indie" rock...though even that blanket is a vague and exclusive one. Underground hip hop, dance music, dub, Motown, Phil Spector, local music, et al. I'm all over the place, really.
Likes: Music, Art, Film (though i'm not as knowledgeable about film as i'd like to be), Gardening, Sewing, Crafting (I rock the embroidery hoop wherever I go), driving, camping, cooking, cold weather/rain, understated beauty, the desert, nostalgia, kitschy religious art, colors, lines, shapes, composition, etcetera.
Dislikes: Capers, summers in Palm Springs (though once the sun is down there is a charming quiet quality to this place), junk mail, ignorance, etcetera.
About Me: OrdinarilyExtraordinary?


----------



## GPL

Welcome Sebrena and Knotty!
Hope you enjoy.

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Sebrena_Canada

Thanks for the welcome Lilly and GPL! Greatly appreciated.... 

Seb


----------



## Lilbexter

Hey Ya'll

My name is Becca
I'm 18 years old (yes, a youngin'...feel free to badger me about it.)
I live in Albany, NY
I am a proud member of the academic population
I'm really a fan of all kinds of music...lots of John Mayer, Dispatch, Guster, etc. Kind of a huge fan of broadway...hahaha don't judge me. I play a bit of guitar, and sing a little, but mostly just for my friends' amusement and for me to relax.
Hmm...what I like...well, lots of things. Popsicles, the beach, Subway, good friends, Samuel L. Jackson, girl talk, scrabble, jeans that make your ass look fantastic, and Big Red gum.
Dislikes...Those who are unappreciative, zoo's, mushrooms, fat-free cheese, and Chemistry.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Why do you dislike zoos?


----------



## GPL

Lilbexter said:


> Hey Ya'll
> 
> My name is Becca
> I'm 18 years old (yes, a youngin'...feel free to badger me about it.)
> I live in Albany, NY
> I am a proud member of the academic population
> I'm really a fan of all kinds of music...lots of John Mayer, Dispatch, Guster, etc. Kind of a huge fan of broadway...hahaha don't judge me. I play a bit of guitar, and sing a little, but mostly just for my friends' amusement and for me to relax.
> Hmm...what I like...well, lots of things. Popsicles, the beach, Subway, good friends, Samuel L. Jackson, girl talk, scrabble, jeans that make your ass look fantastic, and Big Red gum.
> Dislikes...Those who are unappreciative, zoo's, mushrooms, fat-free cheese, and Chemistry.




Welcome Becca!! We saw eachother in chat before, I think.
Hope you enjoy the forums as well 

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Lilbexter

Ehh, smelly animals. Just not a huge fan....


----------



## AnnMarie

Welcome newberoobies!


----------



## knottyknicky

AnnMarie said:


> Welcome newberoobies!





heeheehee!


----------



## Lilbexter

Oopsie! Forgot a picture... 

View attachment Photo 43.jpg


----------



## Renaissance Woman

AnnMarie said:


> Welcome newberoobies!


Heh heh, you said "roobies." 

And post early, post often, new peeps!


----------



## Santaclear

Welcome, all ubernewbers!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Hi TexasGirl, Tjnbf, germanbbw, Robert, argyle, Michelle, sebrena, Nicole, lilbexter  (and anyone I missed recently. Welcome to Dimensions! 

View attachment Cookies.gif


----------



## FreonTrip

Aww, you gave a cookie! That's sweet of you.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Lilbexter said:


> Oopsie! Forgot a picture...



Weeeee!!! So Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

FreonTrip said:


> Aww, you gave a cookie! That's sweet of you.



Thankyou! Yes, a choice of cookies, but I poked my finger in the one with the cherry so I get it


----------



## Suze

I intentionally just planned to drop a question out on the board and then leave. But you are such a cute bunch so i have decided to stay for a while to see if i fit in. My grammar could be better, but this could be a nice place to practice my English amongst other things, don't you think&#61514; 


Name: SusieQ
Age: 21
Location: northern europe
Profession: student (also voluntary work at music festivals) 
Music: Rufus Wainwright (I looove him, if anyone else her does let me know  ) The Smiths, Lou Reed, New Order, The Cure, Belle and Sebastian, Bowie, Beck, The Flaming Lips, Fiona Apple, Antony and the Johnsons. And some local bands I guess no one have heard of anyways  

Likes
I like to hang around people that amuse me and who are not afraid to laugh, be stupid and have fun. Also- Good music, unpredictable people and going to the theatre

Dislikes
The television! I havent watch tv for almost a year nowvery proud ^_^.

About me: Im chubby but still I want people to look at my personality instead of my superhot body...thankyou

To shy to share a picture for everyone to see thoughBut people say i look a lot like Angela Bettis (or maybe I was just joking now )


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Hey, just thought I'd introduce myself, since I lurk around here on occasion.

Name: Justin
Age: 23
Location: North New Jersey
Profession: Children's specialized hospital, billing department. 
Music: Metal/hardcore/classic rock/punk/indie
Likes: Movies, music, playing pool, tennis, all around relaxing, I suppose. Thermal socks are ace, btw. Huge Iron Maiden fan here. Metal is my first love. <3
Dislikes: Hail, freezing rain, snow, ice, stuff that is keeping me inside right now. 
About me: I don't know, I'm an FA, we'll go with that, just looking to make some friends have good conversation. 
picture: I guess I've got one with an ultra goofy smile on my face.
and another one .. which I uh .. I dunno .. I like my hoodie? haha


----------



## out.of.habit

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Hey, just thought I'd introduce myself, since I lurk around here on occasion.
> 
> Name: Justin
> Age: 23
> Location: North New Jersey
> Profession: Children's specialized hospital, billing department.
> Music: Metal/hardcore/classic rock/punk/indie
> Likes: Movies, music, playing pool, tennis, all around relaxing, I suppose. Thermal socks are ace, btw. Huge Iron Maiden fan here. Metal is my first love. <3
> Dislikes: Hail, freezing rain, snow, ice, stuff that is keeping me inside right now.
> About me: I don't know, I'm an FA, we'll go with that, just looking to make some friends have good conversation.
> picture: I guess I've got one with an ultra goofy smile on my face.
> and another one .. which I uh .. I dunno .. I like my hoodie? haha



Welcome to the Boards, Justin. We <3 Handsome FA's like yourself.


----------



## supersoup

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Hey, just thought I'd introduce myself, since I lurk around here on occasion.
> 
> Name: Justin
> Age: 23
> Location: North New Jersey
> Profession: Children's specialized hospital, billing department.
> Music: Metal/hardcore/classic rock/punk/indie
> Likes: Movies, music, playing pool, tennis, all around relaxing, I suppose. Thermal socks are ace, btw. Huge Iron Maiden fan here. Metal is my first love. <3
> Dislikes: Hail, freezing rain, snow, ice, stuff that is keeping me inside right now.
> About me: I don't know, I'm an FA, we'll go with that, just looking to make some friends have good conversation.
> picture: I guess I've got one with an ultra goofy smile on my face.
> and another one .. which I uh .. I dunno .. I like my hoodie? haha



welcome!! and i love your hoodie picture, because 1-hoodies are an obsession of mine, and 2- it makes your eyes look uber green.

post lots!!


----------



## jason_c

Name: jason
Age: 32
Location: dc, northern virginia
Profession: counselor for people with disabilities
Music: hardcore/punk, old truck driving music, texas swing, 
Likes: zen, yoga, telecaster guitars, guitar amps, drifting, reflecting, hugs and kisses
Dislikes: pizza hut, 2% milk, golf
About me: 32, single, easy going, new to the boards but have been around dimensions for at least 8 yeras. friendly, polite, quirky, honest, and top 50 best kissers.


----------



## knottyknicky

jason_c said:


> Name: jason
> Age: 32
> Location: dc, northern virginia
> Profession: counselor for people with disabilities
> Music: hardcore/punk, old truck driving music, texas swing,
> Likes: zen, yoga, telecaster guitars, guitar amps, drifting, reflecting, hugs and kisses
> Dislikes: pizza hut, 2% milk, golf
> About me: 32, single, easy going, new to the boards but have been around dimensions for at least 8 yeras. friendly, polite, quirky, honest, and top 50 best kissers.




I like your jacket!


----------



## liz (di-va)

jason_c said:


> Name: jason
> Age: 32
> Location: dc, northern virginia



bienvenu!


----------



## Lapwing

Name: Kate

Age: 35

Location: north-west England

Profession: I work for a wildlife and conservation organisation

Music: Oh lord, thats hard - diverse and eclectic from folk music to movie soundtracks to dub to dance to slacker rock to classical music to dad rock. Almost anything if its good except for R+B which I just don't get 

Likes: My husband, my dogs (border collies), cooking, reading SciFi, going to folk gigs, working in the environmental sector, GIS, sleeping, watching a whole series on DVD in one go, my friends, a slightly "alternative" lifestyle, BPAL perfume, LiveJournal, meterology, setting the world to rights over a bottle of Malt Whisky at 4am in the morning......

Dislikes: At the moment, I dislike myself which is one of the reasons I have rejoined the Dimensions Forum as I need a kick up the arse regarding my body image. Other dislikes include, bullying bosses, climate change, getting stuck in traffic, milk (eughhhhh), being bored, not having access to the internet and lots of other things that I can't remember at the moment!

A little bit of history: I was a member of the old Dimensions Foums for about four years between 1996 and 2000 (username EnglishGirl) but then I started to lose my body confidence due to illnss and bullying and stopped coming onto Dimensions. I am now attempting to regain the confidence that I used to have in my body image, and one of the steps that I want to take is to learn anew how to accept myself and being amongst confident and accepting people like yourselves I hope will help.

Anyway, here's a pic that was taken in January at my father's 60th birthday party. It is very rare for me to have my picture taken because of my body confidence issues, so you're lucky I could even find one!


----------



## ValentineBBW

jason_c said:


> Name: jason
> Age: 32
> Location: dc, northern virginia
> Profession: counselor for people with disabilities
> Music: hardcore/punk, old truck driving music, texas swing,
> Likes: zen, yoga, telecaster guitars, guitar amps, drifting, reflecting, hugs and kisses
> Dislikes: pizza hut, 2% milk, golf
> About me: 32, single, easy going, new to the boards but have been around dimensions for at least 8 yeras. friendly, polite, quirky, honest, and top 50 best kissers.



Welcome to the boards Jason



ps. your eyes ---- wow!


----------



## Renaissance Woman

Lapwing said:


> Name: Kate
> 
> Age: 35
> 
> Location: north-west England
> 
> Profession: I work for a wildlife and conservation organisation
> [...]


Based on that pic, it looks like you've got nothing to worry about. 

Welcome back!


----------



## AnnMarie

jason_c said:


> Name: jason
> Age: 32
> Location: dc, northern virginia
> Profession: counselor for people with disabilities
> Music: hardcore/punk, old truck driving music, texas swing,
> Likes: zen, yoga, telecaster guitars, guitar amps, drifting, reflecting, hugs and kisses
> Dislikes: pizza hut, 2% milk, golf
> About me: 32, single, easy going, new to the boards but have been around dimensions for at least 8 yeras. friendly, polite, quirky, honest, and top 50 best kissers.



How you doin'?

(And yes, welcome, in the far more traditional and non-pickupy sense)


----------



## GPL

Lapwing said:


> Name: Kate
> 
> Age: 35
> 
> Location: north-west England
> 
> Profession: I work for a wildlife and conservation organisation
> 
> Music: Oh lord, thats hard - diverse and eclectic from folk music to movie soundtracks to dub to dance to slacker rock to classical music to dad rock. Almost anything if its good except for R+B which I just don't get
> 
> Likes: My husband, my dogs (border collies), cooking, reading SciFi, going to folk gigs, working in the environmental sector, GIS, sleeping, watching a whole series on DVD in one go, my friends, a slightly "alternative" lifestyle, BPAL perfume, LiveJournal, meterology, setting the world to rights over a bottle of Malt Whisky at 4am in the morning......
> 
> Dislikes: At the moment, I dislike myself which is one of the reasons I have rejoined the Dimensions Forum as I need a kick up the arse regarding my body image. Other dislikes include, bullying bosses, climate change, getting stuck in traffic, milk (eughhhhh), being bored, not having access to the internet and lots of other things that I can't remember at the moment!
> 
> A little bit of history: I was a member of the old Dimensions Foums for about four years between 1996 and 2000 (username EnglishGirl) but then I started to lose my body confidence due to illnss and bullying and stopped coming onto Dimensions. I am now attempting to regain the confidence that I used to have in my body image, and one of the steps that I want to take is to learn anew how to accept myself and being amongst confident and accepting people like yourselves I hope will help.
> 
> Anyway, here's a pic that was taken in January at my father's 60th birthday party. It is very rare for me to have my picture taken because of my body confidence issues, so you're lucky I could even find one!



Welcome! I think I am not alone when I think you are a beauty in that pic, hun:wubu: 
Please enjoy Dimensions Forums. Hope to see you in chat one day, too 

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Lapwing

GPL said:


> Welcome! I think I am not alone when I think you are a beauty in that pic, hun:wubu:
> Please enjoy Dimensions Forums. Hope to see you in chat one day, too
> 
> Tight hugs,
> GPL.



Thanks <g> I'm looking forward to getting to know people on the forums - I do so hate to be the n00b!


----------



## QuasimodoQT

Lapwing said:


> Name: Kate
> 
> Age: 35
> 
> Location: north-west England
> 
> Profession: I work for a wildlife and conservation organisation
> 
> Music: Oh lord, thats hard - diverse and eclectic from folk music to movie soundtracks to dub to dance to slacker rock to classical music to dad rock. Almost anything if its good except for R+B which I just don't get
> 
> Likes: My husband, my dogs (border collies), cooking, reading SciFi, going to folk gigs, working in the environmental sector, GIS, sleeping, watching a whole series on DVD in one go, my friends, a slightly "alternative" lifestyle, BPAL perfume, LiveJournal, meterology, setting the world to rights over a bottle of Malt Whisky at 4am in the morning......
> 
> Dislikes: At the moment, I dislike myself which is one of the reasons I have rejoined the Dimensions Forum as I need a kick up the arse regarding my body image. Other dislikes include, bullying bosses, climate change, getting stuck in traffic, milk (eughhhhh), being bored, not having access to the internet and lots of other things that I can't remember at the moment!
> 
> A little bit of history: I was a member of the old Dimensions Foums for about four years between 1996 and 2000 (username EnglishGirl) but then I started to lose my body confidence due to illnss and bullying and stopped coming onto Dimensions. I am now attempting to regain the confidence that I used to have in my body image, and one of the steps that I want to take is to learn anew how to accept myself and being amongst confident and accepting people like yourselves I hope will help.
> 
> Anyway, here's a pic that was taken in January at my father's 60th birthday party. It is very rare for me to have my picture taken because of my body confidence issues, so you're lucky I could even find one!




Hooray for BPAL perfumes! And I'm thinking you have a dichroic glass pendant in that pic, another one of my favorite things.

Welcome!


----------



## Lapwing

Renaissance Woman said:


> Based on that pic, it looks like you've got nothing to worry about.
> 
> Welcome back!



Thanks, you are very kind :blush: I know that most of my problem is in my head - my husband thinks I'm fab, I just find it hard to believe it. So I'm hoping you guys on the forums will lead me on the paths of body confident enlightenment


----------



## Lapwing

QuasimodoQT said:


> Hooray for BPAL perfumes! And I'm thinking you have a dichroic glass pendant in that pic, another one of my favorite things.
> 
> Welcome!



Yay for another BPAL nut - I spend most of my time on the internet on the BPAL.org forums and LJs. I'm so made up that someone on a completely unrelated board within a couple of hours of me posting knows what I'm on about with regard to my perfume obsession!

And dichroic glass rules - I have a couple of really excellent pendants and a piece of art all made using dichroic glass - it's a fabulous material.

Nice to meet you QuasimodoQT


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

Welcome Jason!

Gorgeous eyes!







jason_c said:


> Name: jason
> Age: 32
> Location: dc, northern virginia
> Profession: counselor for people with disabilities
> Music: hardcore/punk, old truck driving music, texas swing,
> Likes: zen, yoga, telecaster guitars, guitar amps, drifting, reflecting, hugs and kisses
> Dislikes: pizza hut, 2% milk, golf
> About me: 32, single, easy going, new to the boards but have been around dimensions for at least 8 yeras. friendly, polite, quirky, honest, and top 50 best kissers.


----------



## GTs4Rob

Here goes:

Name: Colleen
Age: Old enough to know better
Location: Ontario, Canada
Profession: Employed 
Music: Just about everything except jazz 
Likes: Food, a guy named Rob :wubu:, did I mention food, Coronation Street, and of course Insker (the cat)
Dislikes: peas, 
About me: Like to vacation a couple times a year - cottage in the summer, some place warm in the winter. This is me in Panama recently (I think this is the one he likes). So I'm new here and still looking around and checking things out. 

C ya soon.


View attachment dimpic.JPG


----------



## BigCutieSasha

GTs4Rob said:


> Here goes:
> 
> Name: Colleen
> Age: Old enough to know better
> Location: Ontario, Canada
> Profession: Employed
> Music: Just about everything except jazz
> Likes: Food, a guy named Rob :wubu:, did I mention food, Coronation Street, and of course Insker (the cat)
> Dislikes: peas,
> About me: Like to vacation a couple times a year - cottage in the summer, some place warm in the winter. This is me in Panama recently (I think this is the one he likes). So I'm new here and still looking around and checking things out.
> 
> C ya soon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16643



Way to strut your stuff missy!! Welcome


----------



## Kareda

Newbie here too! My hubby is a chubby Chaser, about time I love myself, maybe? :happy: 

Name: Karenda
Age: 26
Location: NEBRASKA
Profession: Stay At Home Mom
Music: Mostly Alternative/Rock but like other genres as well
Likes: Movies, music, family, friends
Dislikes: Holier then thou people. 
picture: I have some on my profile & myspace account, but if you don't want to go through the trouble- here is one


----------



## ValentineBBW

Kareda said:


> Newbie here too! My hubby is a chubby Chaser, about time I love myself, maybe? :happy:
> 
> Name: Karenda
> Age: 26
> Location: NEBRASKA
> Profession: Stay At Home Mom
> Music: Mostly Alternative/Rock but like other genres as well
> Likes: Movies, music, family, friends
> Dislikes: Holier then thou people.
> picture: I have some on my profile & myspace account, but if you don't want to go through the trouble- here is one



Welcome fellow Nebraskan


----------



## aeris

Have been lurking for a while... finally registered though =] I mostly enjoy reading the posts and discussions more than I like to participate in them, but figured I would introduce myself in case I ever do pop into a thread. Will try not to be too shy...

Name: Jen
Music: Um... various... I like what I like and if I don't like it I don't like it. But I would say mostly rock stuff.
Likes: Video games... and... um... uh... >.> More video games? And kitties~ There's other stuff just none of it is coming to mind. I'm pretty boring =]
Dislikes: Bugs. Rude and mean people.

Looking forward to making friends and sharing opinions =]


----------



## supersoup

jason_c said:


> ::stats and stuffs::
> 
> and top 50 best kissers.



prove it kid.

there, i said it. come on now. i know i'm not the only girl thinkin it.  

welcome, post lots!


----------



## Tom12

Name: Tom
Age: 18
Location: North England
Profession: Student
Music: punk, metal, ska, rock, 80's and 90's pop
Likes: Cider, Football, Cricket, Music, gigs, parties, history, women, politics, pubs and nightclubs
Dislikes: mean people 
About me: just a nice regular guy.
Picture





more pictures of me on here. www.myspace.com/alrightdude


----------



## baines

alright?


im a bit new to this=)

so..helloooo


im a student...so that roughly translates as i dont do a whole lot=)

erm..im 21...pink hair...5''11ish

i love music..rock metal dance. hip hop...mainly british hip hop tho..nothing against american hip hop...its just british is grimy and amazing=)


erm thats a bout it really...


*waves*

baines xx


----------



## KnottyOne

baines said:


> alright?
> 
> 
> im a bit new to this=)
> 
> so..helloooo
> 
> 
> im a student...so that roughly translates as i dont do a whole lot=)
> 
> erm..im 21...pink hair...5''11ish
> 
> i love music..rock metal dance. hip hop...mainly british hip hop tho..nothing against american hip hop...its just british is grimy and amazing=)
> 
> 
> erm thats a bout it really...
> 
> 
> *waves*
> 
> baines xx



Go British Hip-Hop and pink hair ^_^


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Welcome to the board people who are actually newer than I am.  and thanks to everyone who said hello to me. Was most appreciated!


----------



## love dubh

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Hey, just thought I'd introduce myself, since I lurk around here on occasion.
> 
> Name: Justin
> Age: 23
> Location: North New Jersey
> Profession: Children's specialized hospital, billing department.
> Music: Metal/hardcore/classic rock/punk/indie
> Likes: Movies, music, playing pool, tennis, all around relaxing, I suppose. Thermal socks are ace, btw. Huge Iron Maiden fan here. Metal is my first love. <3
> Dislikes: Hail, freezing rain, snow, ice, stuff that is keeping me inside right now.
> About me: I don't know, I'm an FA, we'll go with that, just looking to make some friends have good conversation.
> picture: I guess I've got one with an ultra goofy smile on my face.
> and another one .. which I uh .. I dunno .. I like my hoodie? haha



Edison is haaaaarddddly Northern NJ. We all know it's Central (whose existence I only conceded to recently upon pain of death. Until then, it was North and South. South of Elizabeth was bumfuck South Jersey.)

Please, sir, with your lies.  

Welcome to the boards, mate.

I'm near you, currently residing in "da brunz."


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Is it? I sort of just moved here recently. I used to live in Union County which is moreso North, bit of a force of habit. Thanks for the heads up. 

Actually .. even that is pretty central .. err anyway. Thanks for the greeting. 

Jersey shouldn't really even be allowed to have a north or south since it's so damn tiny. haha 10 minutes one way .. north.. 10 minutes another south..


----------



## baines

KnottyOne said:


> Go British Hip-Hop and pink hair ^_^



damn right..british hip hop is awesome...

*does the beat*

aah so many beats so little time...

=)

xx


----------



## GPL

aeris said:


> Have been lurking for a while... finally registered though =] I mostly enjoy reading the posts and discussions more than I like to participate in them, but figured I would introduce myself in case I ever do pop into a thread. Will try not to be too shy...
> 
> Name: Jen
> Music: Um... various... I like what I like and if I don't like it I don't like it. But I would say mostly rock stuff.
> Likes: Video games... and... um... uh... >.> More video games? And kitties~ There's other stuff just none of it is coming to mind. I'm pretty boring =]
> Dislikes: Bugs. Rude and mean people.
> 
> Looking forward to making friends and sharing opinions =]



Welcome cutie!
Please enjoy 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Tad

Welcome to you all! So great to see people continuing to make their way here.

C'mon, join a discussion, start a discussion, let us get to know you!

-Ed


----------



## Emy

Name: Emily

Age: 19

Location: Florida at the moment

Profession: Student and part time work making burritos ^^

Music: industrial, goth, 80s, metal, electronic..and a whole lote more. ^^

Likes: I adore dancing, reading, writing, horseback riding, getting all dressed up, kissing, long conversations.

Dislikes: Liars,people who can't be true to themselves..

About me: I'm a "goth" chic by standards and I can be pretty eccentric. And, since this is new for me, I joined because I guy I talk to was telling me his fantasy and as he was telling me I found myself resonating with what he said..and so...gainer, or 'feedee' I gather is what I would be considered.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v633/GildedEloquence/Graduation%20and%20Graduation%20Party/moimoimoimoi.jpg


----------



## Tad

Emy said:


> Name: Emily
> 
> About me: I'm a "goth" chic by standards and I can be pretty eccentric. And, since this is new for me, I joined because I guy I talk to was telling me his fantasy and as he was telling me I found myself resonating with what he said..and so...gainer, or 'feedee' I gather is what I would be considered.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v633/GildedEloquence/Graduation%20and%20Graduation%20Party/moimoimoimoi.jpg



Cool, I think you'll find that there are plenty of people here that you will get along with just fine. There is a find mix of insanity, errrr, I mean people here.

BTW, I love that you used "resonating with what he said." I use that resonate in that way all the time, but I don't see others use it often. 

Have fun!

-ed


----------



## GPL

Emy said:


> Name: Emily
> 
> Age: 19
> 
> Location: Florida at the moment
> 
> Profession: Student and part time work making burritos ^^
> 
> Music: industrial, goth, 80s, metal, electronic..and a whole lote more. ^^
> 
> Likes: I adore dancing, reading, writing, horseback riding, getting all dressed up, kissing, long conversations.
> 
> Dislikes: Liars,people who can't be true to themselves..
> 
> About me: I'm a "goth" chic by standards and I can be pretty eccentric. And, since this is new for me, I joined because I guy I talk to was telling me his fantasy and as he was telling me I found myself resonating with what he said..and so...gainer, or 'feedee' I gather is what I would be considered.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v633/GildedEloquence/Graduation%20and%20Graduation%20Party/moimoimoimoi.jpg



Welcome, Emy!
Hope you enjoy Dimensions as much as we already do 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## FA to the Bone

:kiss2: *LADIES and GENTLEMEN

How are all of You???
I thinq that I´m so late to introduce me for all of You, because I have been a member of Dimensions Forums since 2005. Despite of this, I also thinq that´s a great occasion. Only now, I share with You my real face on my avatar and and still I created "myspace.com" for everyone that wants to be my friend... let´s go:


Name: Cristiano.
Age: 29.
Location: State of São Paulo, Brazil.
Profession: Attorney.
Music: Rolling Stones, The Doors, Led Zeppelin and brazilian music.
Likes: The best about the world are the love of a woman and true friends.
Dislikes: The worst about the world are the injustices and the hypocrisy.
About me: I joke of say that I´m 6´4" 250 lbs. and a big-brazilian-heart.


Thanks for all your atention...
All of my Love!!!*


----------



## Emy

Thank you very much!

Heh and yes, that word "resonate" is a b rilliant word indeed. ~smiles~


----------



## bigdaddyj

Well, I suppose I should have done my hello over here...

Name: James
Age: 35
Location: West TN
Profession: Comp Tech
Music: R&B, pop, rap mainly but will listen to most songs and judge them on their own basis and not what genre they are in.
Likes: Reading, music, rping, playing on the comp.
Dislikes: Ummm... lemme get back to you on this...
About me: Well, I'm a BHM, just looking to find a cool place to hang out with folks of a like mind and size and those who love us.
Picture: 

View attachment IMG2.JPG


----------



## Jon Blaze

Welcome aboard new folks!!!


----------



## chicagosecretagent

Name: -M
Age: 31
Location: Chicago, home of my beloved Chicago White Sox!
Profession: editor
Music: any and all from opera to Jem to Willie Nelson
Likes: foreign films, opera, the White Sox, politics, travel, the outdoors, baking, my little bundle of canine joy, architecture study
Dislikes: cheap pillows and linens, most store bought chocolate, my family being so far away
About me: It's all a big mysterious secret. 
Picture:


----------



## LillyBBBW

So great that you are showing yourself Cristiano, and I love your avatar. It is great to now finally see a face to you. A wonderful introduction.  




FA to the Bone said:


> :kiss2: *LADIES and GENTLEMEN
> 
> How are all of You???
> I thinq that I´m so late to introduce me for all of You, because I have been a member of Dimensions Forums since 2005. Despite of this, I also thinq that´s a great occasion. Only now, I share with You my real face on my avatar and and still I created "myspace.com" for everyone that wants to be my friend... let´s go:
> 
> 
> Name: Cristiano.
> Age: 29.
> Location: State of São Paulo, Brazil.
> Profession: Attorney.
> Music: Rolling Stones, The Doors, Led Zeppelin and brazilian music.
> Likes: The best about the world are the love of a woman and true friends.
> Dislikes: The worst about the world are the injustices and the hypocrisy.
> About me: I joke of say that I´m 6´4" 250 lbs. and a big-brazilian-heart.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your atention...
> All of my Love!!!*


----------



## FA to the Bone

:kiss2: *Dear LillyBBBW

I´m glad you liked my words... I wish to You Love and Peace...
All of my Love!!!*


----------



## Marine0623

So i've been coming to this site for freaking ever! But for some reason i don't know why I never joined this. Well, here i am now and im not going anywhere.. i hope.. except overseas.. but w/e... im super chill and awesome to talk to. hit me up. peace 

View attachment Picture%20001[1].jpg


----------



## GPL

chicagosecretagent said:


> Name: -M
> Age: 31
> Location: Chicago, home of my beloved Chicago White Sox!
> Profession: editor
> Music: any and all from opera to Jem to Willie Nelson
> Likes: foreign films, opera, the White Sox, politics, travel, the outdoors, baking, my little bundle of canine joy, architecture study
> Dislikes: cheap pillows and linens, most store bought chocolate, my family being so far away
> About me: It's all a big mysterious secret.
> Picture:



My Gosh..., you are PRETTY:wubu: 
Welcome to Dimensions, hun! Please enjoy it here.

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Tassel

Umm... Hi I'm called Tassel.... I have no picture of myself cause I don't have a camera and uhhh.... I hope to make a lot of friends here and hope to have fun as well.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Hello to all the noooooooobies!


----------



## BBWModel

Welcome Welcome Welcome everyone!!

Yeah for new people!!!!!!

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## NettieBet

Hey everyone! My first post...
Name: Nettie
Age: 28
Location: Wisconsin
Profession: Computer Nerd 
Music: Mostly anything...Love the 80's
Likes: Funny people, my dog, Mexican food, bowling, fishing...
Dislikes: Onions
About me: I'm a laid back funny kinda chick...eh.. sounded good  
picture:


----------



## SJ3000

Long time reader...first time writer...

For years, I had always heard about the famous (infamous?) Dimensions boards. Since im a single guy in the NYC area, I figured I'd say hello and introduce myself and see what this place has to offer.

-Steve 

View attachment sj1.jpg


----------



## GPL

NettieBet said:


> Hey everyone! My first post...
> Name: Nettie
> Age: 28
> Location: Wisconsin
> Profession: Computer Nerd
> Music: Mostly anything...Love the 80's
> Likes: Funny people, my dog, Mexican food, bowling, fishing...
> Dislikes: Onions
> About me: I'm a laid back funny kinda chick...eh.. sounded good
> picture:



Another cutie added to this board!:wubu: 
Welcome hun. I hope you enjoy!

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Mathias

Hey everyone!

Name- Matt
Location- A computer
Age-18
Hobbies- Video games, sleeping, Internet, Chilling with the boys (typical things and 18 year old would be intrested in I suppose. Pushing other people's buttons
About me- I was born with Cerebal Palsy. It affect my legs. I can walk, but because of a recent surgery, I've had to use a wheelchair alot. Don't get the wrong idea, just because I'me in a wheelchair doesn't mean I'm helpless. I still live life to the fullest. I love BBW's but I'm scared to tell my family because there all rail thin. I first realized it in 6th grade and have been very hush hush about it. I'm usually on this site reading stories. I may make up my own some day. I'm always about making people laugh and just overall a nice guy.  

Likes- Sleeping, Internet, BBW's, Video games
Dislikes- People who pity me because I'm disabled, Holier than thou people Liars, school
Music- Gym Class heroes, Dragonforce, Eminem, My Chemical Romance, Linkin Park Jay-Z


----------



## Jack Skellington

chicagosecretagent said:


> Music: any and all from opera to Jem to Willie Nelson



Jem is truly outrageous.


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous

Name: Miranda

Age: 25

Location: Lahhhhhhndaaaaaan (Thats London, but with my newly aquired cock-e-nee accent.)

Profession: I sold my sole, and am now in PR & Marketing. But it's for a radio station, so thats kind of cool! However, no-one's heard of it. So I cant be that good at it!

Music: Eclectic (everyone says that). Mainly rock, indie, as well as the classic middle-of-the-road stuff. A good place to start with me is a band called The Wildhearts, and then just follow the musical family tree to cardiacs, ga-ga's etc etc..

Likes: Laughing lots, drinking, films, theatre, reading, acting, comics, cult/sci-fi TV (Im not a trekkie though!), singing (badly), cooking, pirates.

Dislikes: Mushrooms! ESPECIALLY stealth mushrooms! When will they learn that even though they hide them under the cheese, _we will always find them!_ Being skint. Hangovers.

About me: Apparently I'm really loud. Like, REALLY loud. I just thought everyone else was really quite  But I'm also quite funny (hopefully) and bubbly. And I'm here cos I met some cool cats at the brum meet and thought I'd drop on by...

Ok, ok. I'll stop talking and post a picture already..


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

Lapwing said:


> Name: Kate
> 
> Age: 35
> 
> Location: north-west England
> 
> Profession: I work for a wildlife and conservation organisation
> 
> Music: Oh lord, thats hard - diverse and eclectic from folk music to movie soundtracks to dub to dance to slacker rock to classical music to dad rock. Almost anything if its good except for R+B which I just don't get
> 
> Likes: My husband, my dogs (border collies), cooking, reading SciFi, going to folk gigs, working in the environmental sector, GIS, sleeping, watching a whole series on DVD in one go, my friends, a slightly "alternative" lifestyle, BPAL perfume, LiveJournal, meterology, setting the world to rights over a bottle of Malt Whisky at 4am in the morning......
> 
> Dislikes: At the moment, I dislike myself which is one of the reasons I have rejoined the Dimensions Forum as I need a kick up the arse regarding my body image. Other dislikes include, bullying bosses, climate change, getting stuck in traffic, milk (eughhhhh), being bored, not having access to the internet and lots of other things that I can't remember at the moment!
> 
> A little bit of history: I was a member of the old Dimensions Foums for about four years between 1996 and 2000 (username EnglishGirl) but then I started to lose my body confidence due to illnss and bullying and stopped coming onto Dimensions. I am now attempting to regain the confidence that I used to have in my body image, and one of the steps that I want to take is to learn anew how to accept myself and being amongst confident and accepting people like yourselves I hope will help.
> 
> Anyway, here's a pic that was taken in January at my father's 60th birthday party. It is very rare for me to have my picture taken because of my body confidence issues, so you're lucky I could even find one!



Welcome back.. I was Baloo back in those days!
You look wonderful!


----------



## out.of.habit

Scrumptious_voluptuous said:


> Name: Miranda
> 
> Age: 25
> 
> Location: Lahhhhhhndaaaaaan (Thats London, but with my newly aquired cock-e-nee accent.)
> 
> Profession: I sold my sole, and am now in PR & Marketing. But it's for a radio station, so thats kind of cool! However, no-one's heard of it. So I cant be that good at it!
> 
> Music: Eclectic (everyone says that). Mainly rock, indie, as well as the classic middle-of-the-road stuff. A good place to start with me is a band called The Wildhearts, and then just follow the musical family tree to cardiacs, ga-ga's etc etc..
> 
> Likes: Laughing lots, drinking, films, theatre, reading, acting, comics, cult/sci-fi TV (Im not a trekkie though!), singing (badly), cooking, pirates.
> 
> Dislikes: Mushrooms! ESPECIALLY stealth mushrooms! When will they learn that even though they hide them under the cheese, _we will always find them!_ Being skint. Hangovers.
> 
> About me: Apparently I'm really loud. Like, REALLY loud. I just thought everyone else was really quite  But I'm also quite funny (hopefully) and bubbly. And I'm here cos I met some cool cats at the brum meet and thought I'd drop on by...
> 
> Ok, ok. I'll stop talking and post a picture already..



That is a great photo! I really love shots of people smiling/laughing/being goofy, and that's beautiful. Welcome to Dims!


----------



## Windigo

Hello everyone! I am new to this forum  So I might just introduce myself!

*Name:* Odette
*Age:* 19
*Location:* The Netherlands
Profession: None at the moment, I am trying to sort out what I want in life
*Music:* Psychedelic trance, Goa, Gothmetal, Rock, Psychedelic, Jazz, Soul, Almost everything. I love music!
*Likes:* Music, Singing (I am an operasinger), Cooking, Reading, Writing, Drawing, Debating, Learning, Dining, Watching horrors and thrillers, and going out 
*Dislikes:* Maths, Narrow mindedness, Stupid behavior (not dumb people, they can't help it), The grey masses, beans, American comedy
*About me*: I am a 19 year old girl, a very curvy woman and proud to be one 

This is me by the way:


----------



## AnnMarie

Welcome newbies!!


----------



## GPL

Scrumptious_voluptuous said:


> Name: Miranda
> 
> Age: 25
> 
> Location: Lahhhhhhndaaaaaan (Thats London, but with my newly aquired cock-e-nee accent.)
> 
> Profession: I sold my sole, and am now in PR & Marketing. But it's for a radio station, so thats kind of cool! However, no-one's heard of it. So I cant be that good at it!
> 
> Music: Eclectic (everyone says that). Mainly rock, indie, as well as the classic middle-of-the-road stuff. A good place to start with me is a band called The Wildhearts, and then just follow the musical family tree to cardiacs, ga-ga's etc etc..
> 
> Likes: Laughing lots, drinking, films, theatre, reading, acting, comics, cult/sci-fi TV (Im not a trekkie though!), singing (badly), cooking, pirates.
> 
> Dislikes: Mushrooms! ESPECIALLY stealth mushrooms! When will they learn that even though they hide them under the cheese, _we will always find them!_ Being skint. Hangovers.
> 
> About me: Apparently I'm really loud. Like, REALLY loud. I just thought everyone else was really quite  But I'm also quite funny (hopefully) and bubbly. And I'm here cos I met some cool cats at the brum meet and thought I'd drop on by...
> 
> Ok, ok. I'll stop talking and post a picture already..



Welcome, Miranda!:wubu: 
Hope you enjoy Dim, too.

It's good to see so many new members lately...

Hugs, GPL.
.


----------



## GPL

Windigo said:


> Hello everyone! I am new to this forum  So I might just introduce myself!
> 
> *Name:* Odette
> *Age:* 19
> *Location:* The Netherlands
> Profession: None at the moment, I am trying to sort out what I want in life
> *Music:* Psychedelic trance, Goa, Gothmetal, Rock, Psychedelic, Jazz, Soul, Almost everything. I love music!
> *Likes:* Music, Singing (I am an operasinger), Cooking, Reading, Writing, Drawing, Debating, Learning, Dining, Watching horrors and thrillers, and going out
> *Dislikes:* Maths, Narrow mindedness, Stupid behavior (not dumb people, they can't help it), The grey masses, beans, American comedy
> *About me*: I am a 19 year old girl, a very curvy woman and proud to be one
> 
> This is me by the way:



Welkom Odette!:wubu: 
Leuk om hier weer een Nederlandse te zien. Naar mijn mening zijn er hier te weinig. Ik hoop dat je het naar je zin hebt hier in Dim. Goed om te horen dat je een trotse BBW bent!
Hoe ben je hier eigenlijk terecht gekomen??

Groetjes, knuff,
GPL.


----------



## Tad

Wow, another bundle over the weekend--welcome to you all, lots more cool sounding folk 

--Ed


----------



## genuinegirl

Hello to all, 

Just wanted to say hi and that I think this site is awesome, would love to meet new friends, holler at me   
Ronda Elaine


----------



## ravinchastity

Greetings! I am new here.


----------



## AnnMarie

Welcome genuine and ravin!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Scrumptious_voluptuous said:


> Name: Miranda
> 
> Age: 25
> 
> Location: Lahhhhhhndaaaaaan (Thats London, but with my newly aquired cock-e-nee accent.)
> 
> Profession: I sold my sole, and am now in PR & Marketing. But it's for a radio station, so thats kind of cool! However, no-one's heard of it. So I cant be that good at it!
> 
> Music: Eclectic (everyone says that). Mainly rock, indie, as well as the classic middle-of-the-road stuff. A good place to start with me is a band called The Wildhearts, and then just follow the musical family tree to cardiacs, ga-ga's etc etc..
> 
> Likes: Laughing lots, drinking, films, theatre, reading, acting, comics, cult/sci-fi TV (Im not a trekkie though!), singing (badly), cooking, pirates.
> 
> Dislikes: Mushrooms! ESPECIALLY stealth mushrooms! When will they learn that even though they hide them under the cheese, _we will always find them!_ Being skint. Hangovers.
> 
> About me: Apparently I'm really loud. Like, REALLY loud. I just thought everyone else was really quite  But I'm also quite funny (hopefully) and bubbly. And I'm here cos I met some cool cats at the brum meet and thought I'd drop on by...
> 
> Ok, ok. I'll stop talking and post a picture already..




Welcome. You sound like a fun person to be around. ^_^


----------



## supersoup

Marine0623 said:


> So i've been coming to this site for freaking ever! But for some reason i don't know why I never joined this. Well, here i am now and im not going anywhere.. i hope.. except overseas.. but w/e... im super chill and awesome to talk to. hit me up. peace



OHIO!!!!!

YAY!!!! another person from ohio!

post lots please. oh, and yer cute.


----------



## Waxwing

I never remember to stop in this thread and greet people, which is a shame because when I joined I was really pleased by all the hellos I got. 

So HI ALL NEW PEOPLE!

I hope you love it here as much as I do.

Now leap on in and give us your words.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Welcome newbies! Pull up a thread and post a spell..LOL

Ok..that was too cheesy..even for me


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

Name: "Oi You!" or Thomas/Tom/Tommy Gale (middle name being Sheehan that apparently means peace in gaelic)

Age: 20, halfway through, hope to reach 21st heh

Location: inbetween poshton, chavland and the housing development of genericism, so it might be called hell but usually we just refer to it as Chandlers Ford, or "The Ford" when we want to be hip

Profession: tramp at the moment, with ambitions of being a published writer on the side

Music: anything as long as its not too whiny, cutesy, dull or full of machoistic crap

Likes: you, devouring discworld novels, scenery, sleeping in/being lazy, wine, cooking/food/lasagne/cream eggs, whiskey, warm evenings, picnics, scents, seratonin, placebo, familys of friends and relatives, how hard it is for people to resist smiling back at you if you grin like a loony, the way if you look deep enough into someones eyes you can see anything, bailey/izzard/moran/hicks, 4am, all of the songs from the mighty boosh, japanime especially studio ghibli, knowing everything will always turn out fine, listening to what people really have to say, how stubble feels after its grown past the prickly stage, hair, mannerisms, extelligent questions, discussing time travel, free biscuits, running a stick along railings, a cup of hot sweet milky tea, meeting more people than you remembered you knew when out, conversations with strangers, furtive looks, a cold lager on a hot day, remembering useless pieces of information, cats, climbing trees, finding places that noone else knows about, balance, acting a part you can identify with, singing on stage and drunken with friends and hopefully guitar accompanyment, dancing with an attractive partner, beaches without jellyfish, the feeling of home even when you aren't there, entertaining children, winning an argument with aggressors, finding the part of yourself you buried under what people wanted you to be, laughing so hard it hurts, clapping a show and really meaning it, hugging someone you haven't seen for ages, parties that everyone remembers, silly gestures, gesticulation, a real fireplace, inspiration, thinking, knowing what someone is about to say, a nice bath, hot chocolate, dining with people, texture, shooting stars (the show and the natural occurence), getting lost

Dislikes: fear, broadbeans, dandelion and burdock, "rude boyz", corned beef, money, war, people who define themselves by who they hate, train journeys with nothing to do when you can't see the outside, early morning mowers, sticking to leather sofas when you sleep on them, bones

About me: I'm all about doing as little as possible for money whilst doing as much as possible for time and happiness, I know it doesn't work in the meritocricy in which we live or think we live, or something like that, I know I'm an idealist who's just plain lazy but I like it or I would have quit years ago
oh yeah, picture, thing about that, I'm not on my computer, plus I'd rather wait until I have some beardage to show or people just take me for 18. well see you round


----------



## out.of.habit

Welcome, Lastminute.Tom!


----------



## mrman1980uk

Scrumptious_voluptuous said:


> Name: Miranda
> 
> Age: 25
> 
> Location: Lahhhhhhndaaaaaan (Thats London, but with my newly aquired cock-e-nee accent.)
> 
> Profession: I sold my sole, and am now in PR & Marketing. But it's for a radio station, so thats kind of cool! However, no-one's heard of it. So I cant be that good at it!
> 
> Music: Eclectic (everyone says that). Mainly rock, indie, as well as the classic middle-of-the-road stuff. A good place to start with me is a band called The Wildhearts, and then just follow the musical family tree to cardiacs, ga-ga's etc etc..
> 
> Likes: Laughing lots, drinking, films, theatre, reading, acting, comics, cult/sci-fi TV (Im not a trekkie though!), singing (badly), cooking, pirates.
> 
> Dislikes: Mushrooms! ESPECIALLY stealth mushrooms! When will they learn that even though they hide them under the cheese, _we will always find them!_ Being skint. Hangovers.
> 
> About me: Apparently I'm really loud. Like, REALLY loud. I just thought everyone else was really quite  But I'm also quite funny (hopefully) and bubbly. And I'm here cos I met some cool cats at the brum meet and thought I'd drop on by...
> 
> Ok, ok. I'll stop talking and post a picture already..



Aha, a Londoner! At last! Welcome...


----------



## DDP

Age: 38
Location: Near Houston, Tx
Profession: Engineer
Music: Rock (soft to metal) 80's sythpop & dance, some country
Likes: fun people
Dislikes: people that don't say what they really mean 

View attachment rrf.jpeg


----------



## AnnMarie

DDP said:


> Age: 38
> Location: Near Houston, Tx
> Profession: Engineer
> Music: Rock (soft to metal) 80's sythpop & dance, some country
> Likes: fun people
> Dislikes: people that don't say what they really mean



Welcome to you and any others who may have snuck in today!


----------



## rotorhead

Hi im Zack, I have been visiting dimensions a long time and now have decided to join. 

Name: Zack
Age: 18
Location:North Carolina
Music: White Stripes, The Strokes, Yeah Yeah Yeah's, Muse, Classic Rock, Blues, Jazz, almost everything except musicals.
Likes: CARS!! Music, playing guitar, playing soccer, reading, going to the movies, running.
Dislikes: conceited people, heights, etc...
About me: I like to stay positive, and I like adventure. I am always up for anything. I am a proud FA. Also sorry for the bad pic, its the only one I have right now.


----------



## supersoup

rotorhead said:


> Hi im Zack, I have been visiting dimensions a long time and now have decided to join.
> 
> Name: Zack
> Age: 18
> Location:North Carolina
> Music: White Stripes, The Strokes, Yeah Yeah Yeah's, Muse, Classic Rock, Blues, Jazz, almost everything except musicals.
> Likes: CARS!! Music, playing guitar, playing soccer, reading, going to the movies, running.
> Dislikes: conceited people, heights, etc...
> About me: I like to stay positive, and I like adventure. I am always up for anything. I am a proud FA. Also sorry for the bad pic, its the only one I have right now.



yay for muse!!!!

welcome, post loads!


----------



## Renaissance Woman

rotorhead said:


> Hi im Zack, I have been visiting dimensions a long time and now have decided to join.
> 
> Name: Zack
> Age: 18
> Location:North Carolina
> Music: White Stripes, The Strokes, Yeah Yeah Yeah's, Muse, Classic Rock, Blues, Jazz, almost everything except musicals.
> Likes: CARS!! Music, playing guitar, playing soccer, reading, going to the movies, running.
> Dislikes: conceited people, heights, etc...
> About me: I like to stay positive, and I like adventure. I am always up for anything. I am a proud FA. Also sorry for the bad pic, its the only one I have right now.


Bonus points for putting up an avatar already.


----------



## rotorhead

Thanks guys, I look forward to making many more posts.


----------



## Turk

I've been around and I just recently decided that it would be quite fun to pipe in from time to time.

Name: Dusty
Age: 21
Location: Oklahoma
Profession: Student
Music: Nearly everything. Music speaks the world.
Likes: Reading, writing, playing music, watching scary movies, going out.
Dislikes: Jerks and Asparagus
About me: I'm a 21 year old BHM (I guess, I like to think I'm a BHKid ) I'm attending school right now to get a degree in music education, but I love literature so much that I'm considering going to English. Decisions, decisions. I enjoy the company of good people and I'm sure there's plenty to go around here.


----------



## LadyNightwalker

Wall I feel just awful, I wandered off and missed all these compliments! Em, Ruby, thankyou  Please, forgive me for being so callous and not responding for such a long time.
Incidentally, also, Lapwing, may I just tell you, you are a stunningly beautiful woman.


----------



## Kael

Hey I'm kyle. think I'm off to a good start, a month after I find this place and decide to check it out I make my first post and realize I've had a message, oops :doh: 

Name: Kyle
Age: 21
Location: Scotland
Profession: Student
Music: Classical, Rock and Jazz but metal is my passion.
Likes: Reading, singing, watching vamp movies, going out, gigs, generally hanging out with sound people.
Dislikes: Chavs, Liquid <- evil place!!!
About me: I'm a 21 year old student in scotland. Just studying engineering and trying to find my place in the world. I'm terrible at putting my thoughts into text but try anyway. May be developing and unhealthy tattoo thing. Heres an older pic.........dont laugh :blush:


----------



## KnottyOne

Kael said:


> May be developing and unhealthy tattoo thing. Heres an older pic.........dont laugh :blush:



Dude, thats whats up. The one you got workin on your arm looks like it's gonna be sick when it's finished. I'm up to 5, got 6-10 drawn up, jus need the green. Hopefully in the next week. Either way, welcome to the boards, hope ya enjoy yourself


----------



## MisticalMisty

Turk said:


> I've been around and I just recently decided that it would be quite fun to pipe in from time to time.
> 
> Name: Dusty
> Age: 21
> Location: Oklahoma
> Profession: Student
> Music: Nearly everything. Music speaks the world.
> Likes: Reading, writing, playing music, watching scary movies, going out.
> Dislikes: Jerks and Asparagus
> About me: I'm a 21 year old BHM (I guess, I like to think I'm a BHKid ) I'm attending school right now to get a degree in music education, but I love literature so much that I'm considering going to English. Decisions, decisions. I enjoy the company of good people and I'm sure there's plenty to go around here.


HOLY COW..an OKLAHOMA BOY! Someone give me mouth to mouth cause I just don't believe it..LOL

Welcome


----------



## xdeementedxdeemonx

NAME: Dee
LOCATION:seymour, Tennessee
PROFESSION: i work at the Goody's d.c.
MUSIC:80's metal...metal, rock, blues, and some jazz
LIKES: Friends, clubs, forums, and cooking
DISLIKES: mean people, baking, and my hair
ABOUT ME: i am 20 yrs old. i'm a BBW who is trying to find a way to become a plus sized belly dancer. I'm Egyptian, and i speak arabic and english and some spanish.
i can play Bass pretty good, also i like to drum.
here's my picture....





here's another one, too...


----------



## chickadee

Hi everyone. I am chickadee. 

I'm 25 years old and I think I have finally accepted that I am a beautiful person, inside and out. I have put aside the diet pills, excessive exercising, and purging, and accepted that I have a plus-size body and that is OK. In fact, it is better than OK. I'm finally living my life the way I always wanted to. 

I am pleased to meet all of you.


----------



## Jon Blaze

chickadee said:


> Hi everyone. I am chickadee.
> 
> I'm 25 years old and I think I have finally accepted that I am a beautiful person, inside and out. I have put aside the diet pills, excessive exercising, and purging, and accepted that I have a plus-size body and that is OK. In fact, it is better than OK. I'm finally living my life the way I always wanted to.
> 
> I am pleased to meet all of you.




Great outlook! Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Falcon

NAME: Chad
AGE: 53
LOCATION: Missouri
PROFESSION: Marketing and Public Relations
MUSIC: Motown, 60s and 70s Oldies, Etta James, Joe Cocker, The Beatles, Sinatra
LIKES: My family (which is really a "love" and not a like), baseball and football, Bogart movies, cooking
DISLIKES: Actually, I prefer to spend time thinking about what I like instead of thinking about what I don't like
ABOUT ME: I guess I'm one of the boring guys who goes to work, loves his wife and kids and grandkids and loves spending time with them. I'm a gentleman; I see it as a lost art. Yep, I'm a pretty boring guy. My pic is in my profile.


----------



## IceTeaPrincess

Just wanted to say Hi..

Location: NJ 
Age: 25
Music: Anything cool & different that doesn't suck & isn't uninspired desperate flatulant sausage factory pop.
Likes: To read this forum!! No place on the net is perfect, but there are more intelligent free thinkers around here than i have yet to see anyplace else. :smitten: Also likes: Art, History, Figuring stuff out  
Dislikes: Media Mind Control, People who have no backbone, Mind F*cks
About Me: I am a bit of an eccentric gal.. I am not currently considered "overweight" in the "height & weight medical chart" way but I am someone who had been fat from second grade until about a year ago and experienced almost all the crap that idiots have had to offer about it.
Even though I have lost a great deal of weight from my largest ever (300 lbs at my most),
I still get grossed out by anything that i see around me that is designed to make people feel bad about themselves.     
I have strong opinions but am respectful of other people's too.
Don't know if I'll post too often but just want my "voice to be heard" .. 

Signed A Dimensions Forum Admirer :bow:


----------



## Tad

IceTeaPrincess said:


> I have strong opinions but am respectful of other people's too.
> Don't know if I'll post too often but just want my "voice to be heard" ..



Hey now, if you have strong opinions, we (at least I, I hope others too) want to hear them--so that line about not knowing if you'll post too often was a disapointment. I do hope you'll reconsider and make a point of joining in on the discussion here!

-Ed


----------



## wind_drifter2007

Hi. I'm Don. I am 42 but look 30. I am American Indian and used to be a professional carpenter. 

After some soul searching...I have decided to travel and go where the wind takes me....thus [email protected]. I am simply going to travel and work. Maybe meet some nice friends along my journey. 

View attachment pic006.jpg


----------



## TelescopeEyes

Name: Kelly
Age: 21
Location: New England
Profession: Lost in my own world
Music: I'm juss about into everything
Likes: halloween, candy, art, drawing, music, naps & shopping
Dislikes:techno, annoyin things, closed minded people, drama
About me: Pretty cute, goofy & random w/ a playful shyness too me (?) maybe lol o and I almost forgot I'm fat!
picture: 

View attachment 000_0002-2.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie

Holy Jamoly!! I missed a few days and here they all are... welcome to all the newbies!!!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Welcome to the boards new guys/gals!!


----------



## GPL

TelescopeEyes said:


> Name: Kelly
> Age: 21
> Location: New England
> Profession: Lost in my own world
> Music: I'm juss about into everything
> Likes: halloween, candy, art, drawing, music, naps & shopping
> Dislikes:techno, annoyin things, closed minded people, drama
> About me: Pretty cute, goofy & random w/ a playful shyness too me (?) maybe lol o and I almost forgot I'm fat!
> picture:



Hi Kelly!

You look great in that picture, Madame:wubu: 
Hope you have tons of fun here. Please enjoy!

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## shaz260281

Name: sharon
Age: 26
Location: midlands
Profession: dogs body
Music: Rock, pop, dance, metal and indie
Likes: Films, clubs, drinking, cinema, bowlin, sleepin, men, my doggy 
Dislikes: ignorant people
About me: im a ssbbw mmmm?
picture:


----------



## Mathias

Sebrena_Canada said:


> Hi all,
> I just spent wayyyy too much of my day reading old posts and decided that I MUST join in on all the fun....
> 
> I tend to be a lurker, but am hoping that at last I have found a place where I will be comfortable enough to share my thoughts and feelings
> 
> See you on the boards
> 
> Seb



You're prettier than an Angel!


----------



## shaz260281

guess i should put this pic up 2 just to prove i am who i say i am!! :doh: 

View attachment untitledme2.JPG


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3

Hi all, I figured I should post an intro since I've already started a thread and asked for some advice. I've been lurking for about two years and these boards have contributed to me viewing my self in a completely different light. You all are awesome (I hope that doesn't sound e-stalkerish). 

Name: MJ
Age: 29 (I think Ill hold onto 29 for a few more years)
Location: The Bay Area
Profession: Former grad student, new debtor
Music: Anything really. I can't really explain the particulars of what sounds good to me. I just know it when I hear it. 
Likes: Rainbows, butterflies, cute boys, movies, reading, nice people, children, smart men, beach, sun, comfortable jeans. 
Dislikes: Intolerance, racism, shellfish, snow, wimpy hugs, dresses, skirts, heels. 
About me: Im a Jersey girl who ended up on the west coast (its different here, but I like it). Im so optimistic I sometimes find it annoying. I love to laugh and smile and Im all about enjoying life. Im sure theres more to tell but I cant really think of anything else thats relevant. 

View attachment medit.jpg


View attachment grad1.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW

Blue_Rainbow3 said:


> Hi all, I figured I should post an intro since I've already started a thread and asked for some advice. I've been lurking for about two years and these boards have contributed to me viewing my self in a completely different light. You all are awesome (I hope that doesn't sound e-stalkerish).
> 
> Name: MJ
> Age: 29 (I think Ill hold onto 29 for a few more years)
> Location: The Bay Area
> Profession: Former grad student, new debtor
> Music: Anything really. I can't really explain the particulars of what sounds good to me. I just know it when I hear it.
> Likes: Rainbows, butterflies, cute boys, movies, reading, nice people, children, smart men, beach, sun, comfortable jeans.
> Dislikes: Intolerance, racism, shellfish, snow, wimpy hugs, dresses, skirts, heels.
> About me: Im a Jersey girl who ended up on the west coast (its different here, but I like it). Im so optimistic I sometimes find it annoying. I love to laugh and smile and Im all about enjoying life. Im sure theres more to tell but I cant really think of anything else thats relevant.



Girlie, I LOVE your hair!! I wish I had the patience to grow mine like that.

Welcome newcomers.


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3

LillyBBBW said:


> Girlie, I LOVE your hair!! I wish I had the patience to grow mine like that.
> 
> Welcome newcomers.



Thanks for the welcome! Locing was the best hair decision I ever made. The hardest part was the two years I was natural trying to figure out what to do with my hair.


----------



## ImNotFunny

Hey I'm new! Obviously...I'm not sure how to post a picture so I'll just leave my dreaded my space URL!

http://www.myspace.com/brianfromattwm


  :bow:


----------



## eyeswidenow

Well I have searched and searched, and lurked a bit, but can't find a forum like this here, so thought I'd say hello to the other side of the world!

Name: Michelle
Age: 45
Location: Australia
Profession: Administrator
Music: Lots of styles except rap and hip hop
Likes: Rugby, gardening, a quiet life, rain on my tin roof (we don't get enough!)
Dislikes: Drama queens, fools, and anything licorice or ainiseed flavoured.
About me: SSBBW Very fat, single, mother of 2. Average in all ways really, no particular talents. "Gets on well with others" is an apt description.
Picture: 

View attachment Dimensions pic.JPG


----------



## LillyBBBW

Blue_Rainbow3 said:


> Thanks for the welcome! Locing was the best hair decision I ever made. The hardest part was the two years I was natural trying to figure out what to do with my hair.



I lasted five months and then I just couldn't take it any more. Yours looks great.


----------



## Mathias

I know, I know, I could pass for a 12 year old. But still, Am I a cutie or what? :blush: No, I'm kidding! I'm not some pompous jerk with his head up his ass or anything like that.


----------



## Tooz

MattS19 said:


> I know, I know, I could pass for a 12 year old. But still, Am I a cutie or what? :blush: No, I'm kidding! I'm not some pompous jerk with his head up his ass or anything like that.



Maybe I missed something, but I don't see a picture ... ?


----------



## Mathias

Hmmm. strange, I thought it showed up? Check my profile and then read my message.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

MattS19 said:


> Hmmm. strange, I thought it showed up? Check my profile and then read my message.



That's one beautiful smile you have Matt- welcome to the boards


----------



## Scrubbed_In

Age: 25
Location: NY
Profession: Grad student
Music: Just about anything except country... well, most country. Some songs are catchy.
Likes: Movies, live music, recording music, medicine (studying).
Dislikes: Liars, cheats, thieves, arrogance, self-loathing.
About me: I'm a BHM in graduate school finishing up shortly. Looking to actually develop a life outside of school (well, at least moreso than what I have now). Excited to see what life brings!


----------



## DdeelishUK

Name: Ddee or Divina 
Age: 41
Location: Midlands, UK
Profession: Manager & part-time Karaoke DJ
Music: Everything except heavy rock and classic
Likes: My Pug and Cocker Spaniels, my Persian cats and SINGING!!
Dislikes: False people and liars, snow, heavy smoking
About me: I am a life long SSBBW who has finally accepted who and what I am and I like myself  Just a shame the men are having a harder time dealing with my fat LOL!
picture:


----------



## Regular Bill

DdeelishUK said:


> Name: Ddee or Divina
> Age: 41
> Location: Midlands, UK
> Profession: Manager & part-time Karaoke DJ
> Music: Everything except heavy rock and classic
> Likes: My Pug and Cocker Spaniels, my Persian cats and SINGING!!
> Dislikes: False people and liars, snow, heavy smoking
> About me: I am a life long SSBBW who has finally accepted who and what I am and I like myself  Just a shame the men are having a harder time dealing with my fat LOL!
> picture:




Too bad for those guys..From what I can tell you are a confident,good looking lady and those guys will be missing out... 


Bill


----------



## DdeelishUK

Hi bill

Thank you very much for your sweet comments
- and you are right - it is their loss LOL


----------



## ebonyprincess

shaz260281 said:


> Name: sharon
> Age: 26
> Location: midlands
> Profession: dogs body
> Music: Rock, pop, dance, metal and indie
> Likes: Films, clubs, drinking, cinema, bowlin, sleepin, men, my doggy
> Dislikes: ignorant people
> About me: im a ssbbw mmmm?
> picture:



Hmmm don't I know you from somewhere?? LOL


----------



## Renaissance Woman

Blue_Rainbow3 said:


> Hi all, I figured I should post an intro since I've already started a thread and asked for some advice. I've been lurking for about two years and these boards have contributed to me viewing my self in a completely different light. You all are awesome (I hope that doesn't sound e-stalkerish).
> 
> Name: MJ
> Age: 29 (I think I’ll hold onto 29 for a few more years)
> Location: The Bay Area
> Profession: Former grad student, new debtor
> Music: Anything really. I can't really explain the particulars of what sounds good to me. I just know it when I hear it.
> Likes: Rainbows, butterflies, cute boys, movies, reading, nice people, children, smart men, beach, sun, comfortable jeans.
> Dislikes: Intolerance, racism, shellfish, snow, wimpy hugs, dresses, skirts, heels.
> About me: I’m a Jersey girl who ended up on the west coast (it’s different here, but I like it). I’m so optimistic I sometimes find it annoying. I love to laugh and smile and I’m all about enjoying life. I’m sure there’s more to tell but I can’t really think of anything else that’s relevant.


1. Love your hair.
2. You're purdy. 
3. Is that an Igigi red lace top you're wearing? I've been looking at that one for a bit and debating whether to get it or not.
4. Hopefully the "former grad student" is because you graduated, not because you got sick of the whole thing (says me, the current grad student!).


----------



## BigCutieSasha

DdeelishUK said:


> Name: Ddee or Divina
> Age: 41
> Location: Midlands, UK
> Profession: Manager & part-time Karaoke DJ
> Music: Everything except heavy rock and classic
> Likes: My Pug and Cocker Spaniels, my Persian cats and SINGING!!
> Dislikes: False people and liars, snow, heavy smoking
> About me: I am a life long SSBBW who has finally accepted who and what I am and I like myself  Just a shame the men are having a harder time dealing with my fat LOL!
> picture:



Oh! oh! I want your Hello Kitty necklace. My goodness thats cute! Welcome to the boards darlin. Welcome to all the new beautiful ladies. Make yourselfs at home.  And to any new men I have forgotten, welcome to you as well.


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3

Renaissance Woman said:


> 1. Love your hair.
> 2. You're purdy.
> 3. Is that an Igigi red lace top you're wearing? I've been looking at that one for a bit and debating whether to get it or not.
> 4. Hopefully the "former grad student" is because you graduated, not because you got sick of the whole thing (says me, the current grad student!).



Thanks! It is an Igigi top. I wore it for my graduation dinner (I graduated just as I was getting tired of being a student). The top was really comfortable and cute (I got lots of compliments). Do you have much longer left in your program?


----------



## shaz260281

ebonyprincess said:


> Hmmm don't I know you from somewhere?? LOL



mm yeah think you might do hun x


----------



## Renaissance Woman

Blue_Rainbow3 said:


> Do you have much longer left in your program?


Just finished the M.S., so I'm here as long as it takes me to do my dissertation--hopefully only another year. Wish me luck!


----------



## CreativeDreams

Name: Sarah
Age: 23
Location: Southern NJ
Music: I basically listen to almost anything besides rap and country music, as they aren't usually my type of music. Basically what I listen to when relaxing all depends on the mood I am in,as that can change so quickly.
Likes: I enjoy writing anything creative which includes short stories,plays and poems, I have a very creative soul, also love nature, long walks although those long walks suck when I am all by my self. I also enjoy keeping myself busy, love snacking, trying new things and meeting new people.
Dislikes: hmm I don't dislike too many things but those include closeminded people or views upon life. I also don't like it when people make drama out of the smallest things, also being labelled for something when obviously you can't label a person. Each person normally has so much about them that shows who they are and many people forget that. You may not like everything about me although I may not like all about you but that doesn't mean respect isn't there for you ::smirks:: Yeah I just dislike when people get those close minded attitudes.
About me: Well being that I am new I shall try not to babble too much although I realize that I already probably am. I was told about this site over at Fantasyfeeder being I wanted to learn more about that concept so I was told about this site being that I perfer in depth discussions and after reading through some of the message board discussions I am glad to find many different views. 

Now autually about me I've lived in NJ for the most of my life although I do travel to NY and Philadelphia from time to time being I graduated from college in NY several years ago, at the time is single, after getting out a bad relationship two years ago I decided to take a break from relationships at the time. Recently I've been slowly starting to date again and see what may be out there.

Now I believe myself to be a confident young woman with sweethearted views on life, always willing to let a new friend into my life, perhaps I can learn more from this site as well.

Now before I go hopefully I shall enclose a picture of myself correctly, enjoy

Sarah

View attachment 106639128_m.jpg


----------



## KnottyOne

CreativeDreams said:


> Now autually about me I've lived in NJ for the most of my life although I do travel to NY and Philadelphia from time to time being I graduated from college in NY several years ago, at the time is single, after getting out a bad relationship two years ago I decided to take a break from relationships at the time. Recently I've been slowly starting to date again and see what may be out there.



Philadelphia just has that draw on people, and it's not just cause I'm there lol. Welcome to the boards, hope ya enjoy yourself.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CreativeDreams said:


> Name: Sarah
> Age: 23
> Location: Southern NJ
> Music: I basically listen to almost anything besides rap and country music, as they aren't usually my type of music. Basically what I listen to when relaxing all depends on the mood I am in,as that can change so quickly.
> Likes: I enjoy writing anything creative which includes short stories,plays and poems, I have a very creative soul, also love nature, long walks although those long walks suck when I am all by my self. I also enjoy keeping myself busy, love snacking, trying new things and meeting new people.
> Dislikes: hmm I don't dislike too many things but those include closeminded people or views upon life. I also don't like it when people make drama out of the smallest things, also being labelled for something when obviously you can't label a person. Each person normally has so much about them that shows who they are and many people forget that. You may not like everything about me although I may not like all about you but that doesn't mean respect isn't there for you ::smirks:: Yeah I just dislike when people get those close minded attitudes.
> About me: Well being that I am new I shall try not to babble too much although I realize that I already probably am. I was told about this site over at Fantasyfeeder being I wanted to learn more about that concept so I was told about this site being that I perfer in depth discussions and after reading through some of the message board discussions I am glad to find many different views.
> 
> Now autually about me I've lived in NJ for the most of my life although I do travel to NY and Philadelphia from time to time being I graduated from college in NY several years ago, at the time is single, after getting out a bad relationship two years ago I decided to take a break from relationships at the time. Recently I've been slowly starting to date again and see what may be out there.
> 
> Now I believe myself to be a confident young woman with sweethearted views on life, always willing to let a new friend into my life, perhaps I can learn more from this site as well.
> 
> Now before I go hopefully I shall enclose a picture of myself correctly, enjoy
> 
> Sarah
> 
> View attachment 18278


You have some very beautiful eyes and hair Sarah- welcome to the boards


----------



## Arrhythmia

*Age:* 43
*Location:* Northern California
*Profession:* Philanthropist (Founder of a nonprofit for kids with Autism)& Haunted House Owner/Operator
*Music:* World, Alternative, Atmospheric
*Likes:* Anything Horror related, Foreign films (Hooked on Asian flix right now), Heineken and a shot of Jim Beam , My cooking, Brie cheese
*Dislikes:* Liars, Injustice (especially to those with special needs), Bills and......me :shocked: 
*About me:* Yes. You read correctly. I have a self-image problem and I have allowed it to follow me all my life. Even when I wasn't considered "obese" I thought with a fat head. The way I was raised has much to do with it. Being in church was all I knew -- never allowed to wear anything but dresses, never taught to love myself, sex was filthy and boys?? Heck, boys were the last thing I was allowed to gaze my eyes upon. Eating was my only solace. So, here I am -- large and in charge of everything around me except myself. People flock to me and look past this fleshly frame of mine. So, why in the world can't I? 

I've come here to Dimensions to read your posts and perhaps learn that size does not sum up who you are. Thanks for creating such a comfortable place for me to come.  

View attachment Gwendelinorangecropped.jpg


----------



## Sakura

After registering here, a little note popped up at the top of the page encouraging me to make my first post and introduce myself here. So...

I was pretty disturbed by the trailer for the upcoming movie Good Luck Chuck. I was looking online to see if anyone else was talking about it and found a thread here about casting the role of the fat girl (from what I saw in the ad, she's cute!). I was kind of shocked that they would post in a forum like this trying to cast a role that seems to be rather anti-fat. I am so sick of people thinking fat=ugly and thin=pretty.

Anyway, I was drawn in by the discussion in that thread and read others...and here I am. I should probably confess that I'm not accepting of myself at this time. Maybe I can get there by hanging out here, who knows? But 20+ years is a long time to have a near-constant state of self-loathing based on appearance, don't ya think? Perhaps it's time to give something else a try.

Name: Sakura
Age: 31
Location: USA
Profession: Editor (and aspiring writer)
Music: Japanese tokusatsu themes, 007 themes, '80s, Ramones, The Smiths, ABBA
Likes: Japan, drawing, painting, reading, writing, X-Men comics, Hitchcock movies
Dislikes: Hypocrisy if it can be helped, lying, meanness
Picture: Coming soon?


----------



## Red

I have just realised that I have been hovering around these boards for over a year now. I thought it was about time that I cemented my place within this Dimensionhood by participating properly. I can think of a few other who have yet to post on here also (you know who you are!)


Name-Lorna

Age-24

Occupation- Make-up artist and Art Therapist in the making

Lives-England, (originally from Wiltshire, now living a bit further Ooop North)

Likes- Observing people, dancing, colourful-ness in everything, boats, sitting in the sunshine, eating ice cream, drinking gin, massive tea consumption and dipping my toes in the sea. 

Dislikes- Big fakey fakers



Pictures attached are from the other week when I went back to my old hometown so say hello to some old friends again. One of me looking a bit miserable but honestly I was having a good time, the other is of me and my great friend and old house mate, Jessie. It was lovely to see her again!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Welcome new folks!! 

Sakura- I'm sure with time, things will get better. Good Luck! Post often! I DEMAND IT!  

Red-Lovely Lovely Smile.


----------



## out.of.habit

Scrubbed_In said:


> Age: 25
> Location: NY
> Profession: Grad student
> Music: Just about anything except country... well, most country. Some songs are catchy.
> Likes: Movies, live music, recording music, medicine (studying).
> Dislikes: Liars, cheats, thieves, arrogance, self-loathing.
> About me: I'm a BHM in graduate school finishing up shortly. Looking to actually develop a life outside of school (well, at least moreso than what I have now). Excited to see what life brings!



Welcome, NYer! Glad you made it.


----------



## GPL

Wow Red!
You are such a pretty girl:wubu: I love your face and your hair is fantastic. Red haired girls rule! See Supersoup, lol.
I'm glad you finally saw this thread 

Tight hugs,
GPL.




Red said:


> I have just realised that I have been hovering around these boards for over a year now. I thought it was about time that I cemented my place within this Dimensionhood by participating properly. I can think of a few other who have yet to post on here also (you know who you are!)
> 
> 
> Name-Lorna
> 
> Age-24
> 
> Occupation- Make-up artist and Art Therapist in the making
> 
> Lives-England, (originally from Wiltshire, now living a bit further Ooop North)
> 
> Likes- Observing people, dancing, colourful-ness in everything, boats, sitting in the sunshine, eating ice cream, drinking gin, massive tea consumption and dipping my toes in the sea.
> 
> Dislikes- Big fakey fakers
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures attached are from the other week when I went back to my old hometown so say hello to some old friends again. One of me looking a bit miserable but honestly I was having a good time, the other is of me and my great friend and old house mate, Jessie. It was lovely to see her again!


----------



## Teddy Bear

Good morning everybody.

Well, I guess you can say I'm the new fat kid on the block, so I'll introduce myself here.

My first name is Gerald, I'm 55 years old, 5 ft 6 in tall, and I presently weigh about 380 pounds. 

The photo that I have posted here was taken of me back in October of 2006 when I only weighed about 330 pounds.

I love working with computers, I even built my own, because I'm just a fat little nerd, or geek. I enjoy listening to classical music, rock, and Hebrew music, and I also like to do oil paintings. My favorite TV programs are Star Trek, Next Generation, Deep Space 9, and Voyager, also The Outer Limits, or just about any kind of Science Fiction, and documentaries. But most of all I enjoy reading, and my favorite subject is Astronomy.

When I was a kid in the third grade, I was already reading at the High School and adult level, and at the age of 13, I scored 150 points on a standard IQ test. In high school, I was often called a "fat sissy boy" because I didn't care for sports. Hated football, hated it with the purplest of passions!

Well, to be totally honest, I am kind of "sissified", there is nothing Macho about me. I'm rather timid and docile, and I can also be very passionate and emotional at times, especially when dealing with injustice when ever I see people being mistreated or judged unfairly.

I have a sense of humor, but I do tend to get silly at times. Although my mind is sharp intellectually, I am emotionally immature, probably due to some brain damage I suffered when I was born, so I have always had difficulties controlling both my emotions and my appetite.

I presently reside in The Sun City of El Paso, Texas, and I'm in the process of converting to Judaism, so I have been going to Temple Mount Sinai, a Reform Synagogue, for Torah Studies and Religious Services. I've been learning to sing the songs in Hebrew, and I hope to take Hebrew lessons very soon. I still can't speak Hebrew, but I can sing it. I have even been complemented on my singing voice. 

I'm the fattest person in my congregation, and everybody there accepts me just as I am. At the end of the services, we greet one another with a handshake and a "Shabbot Shalom", but when I try to reach out to shake some young lady's hand, she prefers to give me a hug and a kiss on the cheek instead. I seem to be the only one that happens to. 

I am also into the Size Acceptance Movement, so I subscribe to the NAAFA Newsletter, the National Association to Advance Fat Acceptance and I also subscribe to Size Wise.

But as for me, I have actually gone way beyond mere Size Acceptance to actually loving the size that I am. In the past, when ever I have lost any weight, I would not feel any better at all, in fact, I would feel really depressed and suffer from anxiety, but when my weight comes back up again to what is "normal" for me, then I feel much better.

And so, I feel perfectly happy and contented being a fat person.


Shalom. 

View attachment FatMan2.JPG


----------



## Tad

Wow, another crop of cool new people....hope to hear more from all of you!

-Ed


----------



## Arrhythmia

Teddy Bear said:


> I am also into the Size Acceptance Movement, so I subscribe to the NAAFA Newsletter, the National Association to Advance Fat Acceptance and I also subscribe to Size Wise.



Gerald,

Thanks for this info and WELCOME!


----------



## mrman1980uk

Red said:


> I have just realised that I have been hovering around these boards for over a year now. I thought it was about time that I cemented my place within this Dimensionhood by participating properly. I can think of a few other who have yet to post on here also (you know who you are!)
> 
> 
> Name-Lorna
> 
> Age-24
> 
> Occupation- Make-up artist and Art Therapist in the making
> 
> Lives-England, (originally from Wiltshire, now living a bit further Ooop North)
> 
> Likes- Observing people, dancing, colourful-ness in everything, boats, sitting in the sunshine, eating ice cream, drinking gin, massive tea consumption and dipping my toes in the sea.
> 
> Dislikes- Big fakey fakers
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures attached are from the other week when I went back to my old hometown so say hello to some old friends again. One of me looking a bit miserable but honestly I was having a good time, the other is of me and my great friend and old house mate, Jessie. It was lovely to see her again!



Welcome  An articulate, intelligent-seeming and rather lovely looking person from England would, of course, have to reside at entirely the opposite end of the country. Did I mention that I love red hair...?


----------



## supersoup

Red said:


> I have just realised that I have been hovering around these boards for over a year now. I thought it was about time that I cemented my place within this Dimensionhood by participating properly. I can think of a few other who have yet to post on here also (you know who you are!)
> 
> 
> Name-Lorna
> 
> Age-24
> 
> Occupation- Make-up artist and Art Therapist in the making
> 
> Lives-England, (originally from Wiltshire, now living a bit further Ooop North)
> 
> Likes- Observing people, dancing, colourful-ness in everything, boats, sitting in the sunshine, eating ice cream, drinking gin, massive tea consumption and dipping my toes in the sea.
> 
> Dislikes- Big fakey fakers
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures attached are from the other week when I went back to my old hometown so say hello to some old friends again. One of me looking a bit miserable but honestly I was having a good time, the other is of me and my great friend and old house mate, Jessie. It was lovely to see her again!



woot for gingers!!! you are rather adorable!


----------



## Scrubbed_In

out.of.habit said:


> Welcome, NYer! Glad you made it.



Thanks! Happy to be here.


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

Single male from florida.. bit chubby and would like a ssbbw to cuddle with for life.. don't really expect to find one here but hey, can't blame a guy for looking right?


----------



## zaftig4me

if you read to the end of this post you'll know just a little bit about me.
I'm short (5'6"), soft about the middle and have a very high forehead  

I'm 40 years old but I often forget that I'm so old.

I've determined that there has been something wrong with every camera that has ever been used to take a photo of me since the photos never show me to be nearly as handsome as I know myself to be.

I don't tend to borrow books from the library as I'd rather own them.

I prefer manual transmissions to automatics, choosing 5-speeds over 3-speeds given the option.

And I've been asked *so many* times to justify why I like "fat women" that one day I finally tried to put some of my reasons down in words.
If I knew just which forum to post that in I would. 

But until someone tells me "where to stick it", if you'd like to view my thoughts on the subject you could wander over to my myspace page and glance at my blog.

Anyway, I'm Jeff - and I'm glad to be here,


----------



## Jon Blaze

zaftig4me said:


> if you read to the end of this post you'll know just a little bit about me.
> I'm short (5'6"), soft about the middle and have a very high forehead
> 
> I'm 40 years old but I often forget that I'm so old.
> 
> I've determined that there has been something wrong with every camera that has ever been used to take a photo of me since the photos never show me to be nearly as handsome as I know myself to be.
> 
> I don't tend to borrow books from the library as I'd rather own them.
> 
> I prefer manual transmissions to automatics, choosing 5-speeds over 3-speeds given the option.
> 
> And I've been asked *so many* times to justify why I like "fat women" that one day I finally tried to put some of my reasons down in words.
> If I knew just which forum to post that in I would.
> 
> But until someone tells me "where to stick it", if you'd like to view my thoughts on the subject you could wander over to my myspace page and glance at my blog.
> 
> Anyway, I'm Jeff - and I'm glad to be here,



Great blog! I'm so bent on prose and simply expressing a point, I never get descriptive and poetic as you did. Nicely done!


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

shaz260281 said:


> guess i should put this pic up 2 just to prove i am who i say i am!! :doh:



WOW you're beautiful!


----------



## Szombathy

So I've been noticing this thing saying I should post, so...

Name: Wynn
Age: 32
Location: USA
Profession: Professor
Music: West Coast Jazz (Stan Getz, Dave Brubeck), Vocal Groups like the Hi-Los, Singers Unlimited, and Take Six
Likes: Bollywood movies, Bicycling, baseball
Dislikes: Disingenuousness, elitism...

I've been hanging out here since the mid-1990s, since I discovered dimensions at a local bookstore. Probably a good time to de-lurk and introduce myself, then...


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

Szombathy said:


> So I've been noticing this thing saying I should post, so...
> 
> Name: Wynn
> Age: 32
> Location: USA
> Profession: Professor
> Music: West Coast Jazz (Stan Getz, Dave Brubeck), Vocal Groups like the Hi-Los, Singers Unlimited, and Take Six
> Likes: Bollywood movies, Bicycling, baseball
> Dislikes: Disingenuousness, elitism...
> 
> I've been hanging out here since the mid-1990s, since I discovered dimensions at a local bookstore. Probably a good time to de-lurk and introduce myself, then...



Welcome.. to lurk is now and then the best thing to do.. nice to have a few extra guys here that admire the larger side of life.
Ron


----------



## themaskedbbw

Thought I would stop in and say hello. 

View attachment 01.jpg


----------



## EtobicokeFA

themaskedbbw said:


> Thought I would stop in and say hello.



There is a full moon out today! Cheeky!


----------



## themaskedbbw

Yes, bright and shining. Giving off a nice beam to lead the way.


----------



## Mitchapalooza

heres my pic 
Im Active NAVY 
looking bbws in my area 

View attachment cullen1.jpg


----------



## Mitchapalooza

great pic heather!


----------



## liz (di-va)

welcome, sz!




Szombathy said:


> So I've been noticing this thing saying I should post, so...
> 
> Name: Wynn
> Age: 32
> Location: USA
> Profession: Professor
> Music: West Coast Jazz (Stan Getz, Dave Brubeck), Vocal Groups like the Hi-Los, Singers Unlimited, and Take Six
> Likes: Bollywood movies, Bicycling, baseball
> Dislikes: Disingenuousness, elitism...
> 
> I've been hanging out here since the mid-1990s, since I discovered dimensions at a local bookstore. Probably a good time to de-lurk and introduce myself, then...


----------



## Jon Blaze

Mitchapalooza said:


> heres my pic
> Im Active NAVY
> looking bbws in my area



Welcome Aboard Sailor! 
(Note: Former Navy Brat  )


----------



## MisticalMisty

Welcome Newbies!


----------



## irish_redhead

I've been lurking around here for a while - figured I should finally chime in...

I'm 32 (for another few months anyway), married 12 years next month, have 2 dogs, 3 cats and live in Toronto. I am/was a nurse, but had a back injury a while ago and am dealing with the fact I may not be nursing again anytime soon. 

I love horror and am a rabid fan of zombie and vampire movies. I'm wiccan. I'm tattooed - have 2 already, getting my third next month. 

Big shout out to Social B-Fly! Hey girl! Long time no see!

I used to be pretty active on IRC back in the day... went by Akasha, then Velvet-Kiss-Vampyr, now Velvet-Kiss on most forums...

Look for me lurking in the depths of the fashion aisle... I'm a shopaholic and an Ebay Junkie!

It's nice to be here!


----------



## Sandie S-R

Welcome Irish! We're always happy to welcome a fellow shopper to the fashion forum. Warning: We're a bunch of enablers, so warm up your credit card and join in the fun!


----------



## Paw Paw

WOW!! I have not been to this thread in a long time.

Welcome everyone. I hope you enjoy it here. And ignore the man behind the curtain.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Mitchapalooza

hey you are you stalking me! hahah


----------



## irish_redhead

Sandie S-R said:


> Welcome Irish! We're always happy to welcome a fellow shopper to the fashion forum. Warning: We're a bunch of enablers, so warm up your credit card and join in the fun!



HAHAHAHA!

You've already been a bad influence on me! I already own one of your lovely Velvet tops and the black chiffon duster jacket! 

My addiction is already well established! LOL!

Thanks, BTW - They are great items, and essential to every wardrobe!


----------



## nicegirl

name: heather
location: san diego
age: 32

likes: chinese food, good music, good friends
dislikes: disrespect


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Welcome new people.


----------



## kronoman

Hi, I'm Krono, from Argentina. I have been around a couple of years now, since the times of Bulge, Kelligrl, and such.

I'm 24, I'm a CS engineer, and my main hobby (and only way of land transportation that I own) is my Harley Davidson motorcycle. I have been riding scooters and later motorcycles since I was 13 years old.

I like big girls and motorcycles since I can remember, and well, a little sad because down here most girls are thin thin... (I myself weight around 52 kg, less than 120 pounds).

Photo coming soon...


----------



## DdeelishUK

BigCutieSasha said:


> Oh! oh! I want your Hello Kitty necklace. My goodness thats cute! Welcome to the boards darlin.



Hi Sasha

Love my Kitty necklace too - with matching earrings from Avon LOL

And thanx for the welcome


----------



## DdeelishUK

Cosmic~Wombat said:


> Single male from florida.. bit chubby and would like a ssbbw to cuddle with for life.. don't really expect to find one here but hey, can't blame a guy for looking right?



Hi ya Ron <waves at sweet lickle hairy Ronald>

Sigh...love your little cotton socks hunny - what a shame the pond is so mighty xxxxx


----------



## This1Yankee

Heya Newbs...welcome!

Talk a walk around, scope it all out, don't sit on any one person's lap too quickly....


----------



## Damon

Hi, I'm Damon. This is one of me and wife in November. 

View attachment Picture 028.jpg


----------



## Tad

Once again, a wonderfully diverse group by the looks of things. I hope we'll hear more from all of you!

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## mimosa

Damon said:


> Hi, I'm Damon. This is one of me and wife in November.



You two are a handsome couple. Have a nice day.


----------



## TCUBOB

Name: Bob
Age: 33
Location: NoVA
Profession: Legislative Wage Slave
Music: An entertaining diverson that I would hate to be without
Likes: Too numerous to list 
Dislikes: Hang out with me and I'll probably tell you 

Pic 1: Well Suited
Pic 2: Fuzzy, but that's Ben Franklin's ass I'm grabbing
Pic 3: Stealing my boss' desk for a shot
Pic 4: Ask Ashley about "The Situation Room" joke in my office. If she remembers......red flag that magazine!
Pic 5: What my desk REALLY looks like....the ol' Fortress of Solitude....


----------



## Catkin

Name: Cat
Age: 19
Location: North England
Profession: Student
Music: Rock, indie, little bits of emo
Likes: Dancing like a crazy person, films, playing music (I play drums and the baritone saxophone), drinking...basically, acting like a student
Dislikes: Mushrooms, spiders, hiphop
About me: I'm 5'9"ish, and 255lbs (last time I checked, anyway!). Not an active gainer, just don't bother to watch what I eat. Oh, and I'm definately a FA!


----------



## Sandie S-R

nicegirl said:


> name: heather
> location: san diego
> age: 32
> 
> likes: chinese food, good music, good friends
> dislikes: disrespect



Hey another San Diegan! Welcome Heather. I have daughter your age that also posts here at Dimensions. We need to get a San Diego meet up together sometime soon!!

Enjoy!


----------



## GuitarHeroFA

hey my name is Brad, ive been coming here for awhile but decided it was time to finally join and come out of the FA closet  

View attachment new years eve (2).jpg


View attachment 290503494_l.jpg


View attachment 290496631_l.jpg


----------



## Suze

feelin a bit brave today, so im gonna try to post a picture(if i can do this right)
I have introduced myself earlyer in this thead btw.

This is the first time i post a pic on the internet, so it's a bit scary


----------



## Teddy Bear

Good morning everybody, and shalom!

I know that I had introduced myself back on 04-16-2007, 06:46 AM, but I have recently had some new photos taken of me, last Thursday, April 26,2007.

A friend of mind called me the day before and he asked me if I wanted to have lunch with him down town, so I said "Sure! But bring your digital camera, because I want you to take some photos of me to E-mail to my brother who is now living in the Philippines." and now, I have 27 new photos of me. So, I got up the next morning and took a bus to down town El Paso, Texas to meet my friend with his camera.

Now the first one is an older photo taken of me back on October 2006 when I only weighed about 330 pounds. You'll notice that I also changed my Avatar and my profile pic.

But now, I'm happily carrying about 380 pounds on my 5 ft 6 in frame. Probably more now because it's been a few weeks since I last weighed myself on a digital scale at Providence Hospital. They have a special digital scale for us very special patients who have broken the magic 350 pound barrier.  

Anyway, we had lunch at the Jack In The Box in down town El Paso, Texas, then we went for a walk around the down town area. After a while I got tired so we sat down in the lobby at Chase Bank to rest for about a half hour. Lets face it! When you weigh 380 + pounds, one gets tired very easily walking around in the heat, also, little old ladies can walk faster than I can!  

Actually, I'm so soft and weak that a girl scout can beat me at arm wrestling and kick my fat ass around the block just for drill, and I would probably like it!  

Anyway, when I first introduced myself here on 04-16-2007, 06:46 AM, I had mentioned that I'm a rather timid and docile individual. 

But when it comes to accepting my size and weight, I'm not shy when it come to being proud of myself. As I have said before, I've gone way beyond mere size acceptance, and actually love being the size I am!  

Anyway, here is some of my latest pics.

Unfortunately, I can only post 5 pics at a time, so I didn't include the one of me taking up two seats on the bus! But I'll post that one later.

Yeah, when I sit down, my body is so soft, flabby, and weak, that my 68 inch hips spread out to about 80 inches around when sitting down! So, when I sit around the house I really sit - - - AROUND THE HOUSE!!!  

Once again, I'm happy to be a new member of the Dimensions Forums. 

Shalom everybody! 

View attachment FatMan2.JPG


View attachment TeddyBear00.JPG


View attachment TeddyBear18.JPG


View attachment TeddyBear10.JPG


View attachment TeddyBear21.JPG


----------



## Tad

susieQ said:


> feelin a bit brave today, so im gonna try to post a picture(if i can do this right)
> I have introduced myself earlyer in this thead btw.
> 
> This is the first time i post a pic on the internet, so it's a bit scary



I'm glad you got brave--and you should never be afraid to post that pic. Well, except maybe because that half smile makes it look like you have wicked thoughts going on, which might make the sweet and innocent thing a bit harder to pull off  

But really, it is a great pic.

-Ed


----------



## nikirae

I'm a 25 year old female from florida... nice site you have here!

Niki


----------



## BigCutieSasha

GuitarHeroFA said:


> hey my name is Brad, ive been coming here for awhile but decided it was time to finally join and come out of the FA closet



Oh brad. I heard you were a naughty boy. tsk tsk...


----------



## Teddy Bear

Hello again everybody!

Well, I promised earlier that I would post a photo of me taking up two seat on the bus.

The seat I'm sitting on is a double seat designed for two average sized adults, and as you can see, I very happily and contently take up both seats with my nice big fat butt!  

View attachment TeddyBear24.JPG


----------



## Kitchen knife

Name:Kyle
Age:16
location:Spokane
High School Student

So, um yeah, Hello i'm just a little bit nervous about talking. so , yeah .but greetings to all of you from me. :bow:


----------



## AnnMarie

Kitchen knife said:


> Name:Kyle
> Age:16
> location:Spokane
> High School Student
> 
> So, um yeah, Hello i'm just a little bit nervous about talking. so , yeah .but greetings to all of you from me. :bow:



Sorry Kyle, but you need to be 18 to post on the boards.... please feel free to rejoin us when you turn 18!


----------



## jimmi

Hey everyone! I'm brand spanking new here and I just looooove this online community, it's so alive, bubbling and brewing with interesting people and topics and conversation! :wubu: 

I'm a 23 year old college student from Chicago. I like honest music, quirky movies, and challenging books. I like road trips. I like taking my shoes off after a long day. I like big glasses of ice water on hot days. I like meeting new people and being surprised about how much we have in common. Also, I like cookies. :eat2:

I spent about 20 min having a mini photo shoot in my apartment just now, trying for a good, "first impression" picture. Now I feel silly lol. 

ANYWAY, I love it here, thanks for having me!  

View attachment ME!.jpg


View attachment ME2!.jpg


View attachment ME3!.jpg


----------



## GuitarHeroFA

very nice pics, im a fellow new commer as well


----------



## jimmi

susieQ said:


> feelin a bit brave today, so im gonna try to post a picture(if i can do this right)
> I have introduced myself earlyer in this thead btw.
> 
> This is the first time i post a pic on the internet, so it's a bit scary



How cute are you!?
answer: very.
Simply adorable!


----------



## jimmi

GuitarHeroFA said:


> very nice pics, im a fellow new commer as well



You, also, are adorable!

Everyone on this thread is attractive!!!
...I'm a little overwhelmed...:wubu:


----------



## Teddy Bear

jimmi said:


> You, also, are adorable!
> 
> Everyone on this thread is attractive!!!
> ...I'm a little overwhelmed...:wubu:



Even little ol' me???  

View attachment TeddyBear18.JPG


----------



## jimmi

Teddy Bear said:


> Even little ol' me???



Of course!!!


----------



## Tad

jimmi said:


> How cute are you!?
> answer: very.
> Simply adorable!



Welcome Jimmi--how great is it that you just arrived and already you are supporting other newcomers? (hint: the answer is similar to your answer above). I'm really glad you found your way to Dimensions, and I hope we see more from you on the various boards!

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## GPL

susieQ said:


> feelin a bit brave today, so im gonna try to post a picture(if i can do this right)
> I have introduced myself earlyer in this thead btw.
> 
> This is the first time i post a pic on the internet, so it's a bit scary



Wow! You are cute:wubu: 
Lovely expression and smile on your face and the blonde hair suits you very well!!

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL

jimmi said:


> Hey everyone! I'm brand spanking new here and I just looooove this online community, it's so alive, bubbling and brewing with interesting people and topics and conversation! :wubu:
> 
> I'm a 23 year old college student from Chicago. I like honest music, quirky movies, and challenging books. I like road trips. I like taking my shoes off after a long day. I like big glasses of ice water on hot days. I like meeting new people and being surprised about how much we have in common. Also, I like cookies. :eat2:
> 
> I spent about 20 min having a mini photo shoot in my apartment just now, trying for a good, "first impression" picture. Now I feel silly lol.
> 
> ANYWAY, I love it here, thanks for having me!



Hi Jimmi!

I think you are looking supercute:wubu: 
Welcome to Dimensions. Hope you enjoy!

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## PickleAteIt

*Name:* Pickle
*Age:* 32
*Location:* UK
*Profession:* Skiving in the Accounts Department
*Music:* Quite eclectic, but love Classical
*Likes:* Dogs, mates, grub & wub
*Dislikes:* Seafood, porridge, negativity, controlling people, abuse
*About Me:* Built like a teletubby... Yeah, that's it.

I'm delighted to be here!


----------



## Athena9950

Hello everyone!

My name is Athena and I am 23 years old. I'm Jewish and Greek and I live in New York City. I'm 6'0'' and about 130 lbs. I love to run and stay in shape but I LOVE SSBBW! I'm a lesbian and am looking for a large lady. Anyway, that's me! 

View attachment Bandnight%20019.jpg


----------



## GPL

Welcome Athena 
Hope you enjoy Dimensions!
Good luck on finding your SSBBW 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## oldpunkfa

I have been told this is where to start.

Hello again friends.
I'm Stuart. For the old timers here, I used to be Maddog. I posted regularly between 1998 and 2002. I was kinda like BBabe of my day.
Many more of you may know me as Miss Stacies photographer and Husband. Well lets surrfice to say I am only her photographer now.

So where have I been other than taking photo sets and writing tidbit tales for Stacies Web site?

Well I kinda dropped off for a couple of reasons. We had only one PC and seemingly the way the boards software worked at the time only one of us could post. We couldn't have multiple names with the same IP address. I used to post from work but my carrer changed and I did not have access at work. So it was more important for the sake of Miss Stacies site for her to post. So I didn't.

Also I was married and entralled with my beautiful wife so I lost interst.

But mostly I stopped using the PC because of vision problems. Between 2003 and 2006 and had 4 eye operations to correct glaucoma and cataracts. Yes kids, Miss Stacies pics were taken for some time by someone that was legally blind.

Thankfully, modern medicine is such that I am cured. I see better now than I have in 20 years. 

So I am back. I wanted to post here first. Well, because for a long time this was my home. And I know most of you from going to NAAFA and Heather's dances or from here. Here is a quick shout out to Heather Boyle a great friend and web mistress.

Please feel free to say hi via email or IM me.

I Glad to be home.


----------



## mimosa

I took this today. Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## liz (di-va)

welcome, newies! athena, jimmi, teddy, mimosa, guitar, everybodies!


----------



## jellymulder

wow you're peeeeerdy


----------



## mimosa

liz (di-va) said:


> welcome, newies! athena, jimmi, teddy, mimosa, guitar, everybodies!



Thanks for the nice welcome. Take Care


----------



## mimosa

jellymulder said:


> wow you're peeeeerdy



If you are telling me, :batting:thanks. If not......:doh::blush: Hope you'll have happy day.


----------



## cynthialeigh

I've been on here for a while so I might as well intro myself.

Name: Cynthia
Age: 22 (23 at the end of the month)
Location: New Orleans, LA
Profession: Student (Sophomore) & Model/Actress/Photog/Writer/Designer
Music: I like pretty much everything except for most recorded jazz. 
Likes: Cats, Hibachi, Costuming, Reading (Laurell K Hamilton, Anne Rice, Heinlein, Assimov, Kim Harrison, Crichton, JK Rowling, etc), Digital Coloring, Stuffed Artichokes, the color Wisteria, purple iris' & sterling roses, Selma's White Chocolate Chip Raspberry Cookies, watching movies (The Little Mermaid, The Craft, Battle Royale, Quills, BtVS), Comics/manga/anime, video games (yes, I can probably frag you while playing inverted on halo  ) and Jones Soda
Dislikes: Underwear that goes up your ass, heights (<--acrophobic), little yappy fuckin' dogs (I like big dogs, but not little dogs that won't stfu!), the high schoolers on my college campus (DIE!), my college & some of my stupid professors (TRIP, FALL, AND DIE!), my allergies (DIE WITH A VENGENCE!), and people that randomly send me pictures of their cock for no reason??? (YOUR DICK IS SMALL AND UGLY! PUT IT AWAY!)
About Me: Go find my wiki already  

Sorry for the huge ass pics!





From a shoot-out I did in October.




Yes little fanboy, I am dressed up like Lulu, you may now die in piece.  




Me as Miko Mido from La Blue Girl.




Another from the shoot-out I did in October.




Old ass pic of me from 3 yrs ago.


----------



## Sanderson

*I'm Valerie from San Antonio, Texas where they say "Everything in Texas is BIG." I am a proud SSBBW, blonde hair, green eyes, 5'10" ... should I go on? LOL 433 pounds and 77 inch ass/hips. I am somewhat new here, just never posted much here. 

My first FA Michael (in 2002) told me about this site when I was very shy about being a BBW. Now that I have become a SSBBW I have come to this site several times and now love checking it out.

Anyway, I look forward to meeting new people here and just making some really great friends.

Please feel free to checkout my video clips, just saying Hi to everyone and my Voluptuous Valerie Walk:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_O6YQAA5WQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYEigMHPiB8

*Much Love,
Valerie* 

View attachment HPIM1265DM.JPG


View attachment DMHPIM1295rs.JPG


View attachment DMHPIM1176.JPG


View attachment DMVal_V_009.JPG


----------



## mango

*G'day Valerie and Welcome!!

 *


----------



## Ruby Ripples

WOW so many lovely new people arriving now! Hi to everyone and thanks for posting and delurking. Come to chat and have fun, we always need newbies!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Welcome aboard new guys and gents! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Well since there seems to be a theme to this thread  

Name: Dave
Age: 40
Location: Carrickfergus, Northern Ireland 
Profession: Web Programmer/Designer/Guru
Music: An ecletic mix, as long as it sounds good I'll probably like it.
Likes: Cats, Movies(Into The West, James Bond, Rocky Horror, The Princess Bride, Ferris Bueller), TV( CSI - all flavours, Monk, Mythbusters, Heroes, Stargate, Monty Python), Reading( currently working through Manda Scott's Boudica quad), gadgets, games (board and video), pub quizzes, 
Dislikes: the dog next door (who yaps every time I come out) - selfish people - nut roast!! - the cats waking me up at 5am, just for the hell of it!

A big wave to all those lovely ladies out there from a Scottish FA

Dave x


----------



## PickleAteIt

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Well since there seems to be a theme to this thread
> 
> A big wave to all those lovely ladies out there from a Scottish FA
> 
> Dave x



Hello Dave. Welcome. I'm quite new also. Glad to have you here.


----------



## Suze

thanks for the nice comments  

you are very cute yourself jimmi


----------



## SamanthaNY

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Location: *Carrickfergus*, Northern Ireland



I swear, that name sounds made-up, lol. 

Or a bit like a cat with a furball. 

Welcome!


----------



## MissDmeanor

Hi there all, 

I've been wandering on this forum and reading a multitude of interesting threads in the past couple of days. There seem to be so many nice and cool people on here ! Anyway, just thought I'd at least introduce myself and will surely participate in the near future. 

My Name: Dominique 
Age: 29 
Location: Montreal, Canada
Profession: Team manager for a financial institution.
Music: Love music passionnately, loving pretty much everything.

Likes: My two cats, dogs or all pets really. I enjoy arts in general. Love the theater, photography, comics, stand up comedy, movies, and antiques. I love also reading and writing (when inspired). I'm into cooking, good wines and the fine pleasures of life. I like travelling and learning new things. Like having simple fun moments, hanging out with friends at cafes, pubs, restos, bars, play pool, or just walk around in the city.

Dislikes: Bad drivers, bad coffee (especially a cold latté/Cappuccino where the milk added was not warm enough or when the coffee taste like dark water...), bad customer service (makes me angry!), my neighbours who finds that gardening is fun at night with a huge spotlight directed towards his backyard and MY bedroom window (seriously, who does that?!?!), all sorts of annoying things that people do...ignorance, narrowmindness and disrespect.

About me: I'm single, no kids, and yes, I'm French-Canadian (so, don't mind the little mistakes here and there please... oh, and pic is on profile.


D. : )


----------



## Tad

Welcome Dominique! Always great to see more Canadians find their way here  It always amazes me that there are not more big people in Montreal, with how much great food there is there!

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

MissDmeanor said:


> Hi there all,
> 
> About me: I'm single, no kids, and yes, I'm French-Canadian (so, don't mind the little mistakes here and there please... oh, and pic is on profile.
> 
> 
> D. : )



Bonjour

Vous êtes très belle. 

Err - that's as far as my french goes  

Welcome to the family and don't worry - even as a native english speaker I make mistakes from time to time.

dX


----------



## tnekkralc1956

Hello, people.


----------



## MissDmeanor

edx said:


> Welcome Dominique! Always great to see more Canadians find their way here  It always amazes me that there are not more big people in Montreal, with how much great food there is there!
> 
> Regards;
> 
> -Ed



Thanks Ed! It's true, food's great in Montreal, so much variety!


----------



## MissDmeanor

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Bonjour
> 
> Vous êtes très belle.
> 
> Err - that's as far as my french goes
> 
> Welcome to the family and don't worry - even as a native english speaker I make mistakes from time to time.
> 
> dX



Merci beaucoup BigFriendlyDave, you even used the accents properly too. I'm impressed you found them on your keyboard (especially if you have an English one...). Oh, and thanks for the compliment, very sweet of you. : ) 

What a nice welcoming!


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86

Hey everybody, I'm new to the Dimensions Forums. 
My name is Mike
I'm 20 years old, going on 21
I live in Rockland County, just outside of NYC but go to College in Buffalo.
I'm a student (obviously). 
I pretty much like all kinds of music though tend to favor rap, dancehall reggae, electronic music, basically anything with a fast beat.
Likes: Reading, movies, writing (hope to be a science fiction author someday), food (all kinds, especially Indian and Chinese), and a bunch of other things that I won't think of till I leave the forum.
Dislikes: There are few things I really don't like. Arguments are one. Reality TV is another, though I do watch mythbusters and Ghost Hunters, and occasionally Dirty Jobs. 
About me: I'm usually pretty shy, though I've opened up quite abit coming to College. I joined this forum mostly because amoung the people I know, there is not one FA. I also tend to be a bit of a lurker in forums, though I am making a concerted effort to participate at least semi-regularly. 

View attachment 0418072155.jpg


----------



## PickleAteIt

Chubbyadmirer86 said:


> I joined this forum mostly because amoung the people I know, there is not one FA.



Perhaps they are just nervous to speak out? Maybe you can be a shining example of what a *true* FA is all about? :wubu: 

At any rate.... Welcome!!


----------



## briteliner

Name: Heather

Location: Florida

Profession: Student

Music: Anything! Music is my life, my love. Never a day goes by that I don't listen to music. I will try anything, listen to any music, I'll probably love it. It just has to reach out to me in some way lol.

Likes: Reading, writing, poetry, being online. Writing is my mistress. It's what I do. Clever turns of phrases enthrall me. I love reading things that make me think, make me feel. I love writing poetry more than anything

Dislikes: Ignorant people. Rude people. People who prey on the weak. Sushi... and decaffeinated coffee. I like me some caffeine  

About me: I am passionate about a lot of things. I tend to ramble. I like to write a lot. It can be a boring topic and I'll write the hell out of it. Am I writing too much now? Lol. I hope I'm not boring anyone. I am overweight and I'm trying to be happy with who I am, but sometimes things get difficult and I get down on myself, but I am learning that only I can truly love myself the way I am.  I think I wrote too much  

That's me... lol :blush:


----------



## supersoup

Chubbyadmirer86 said:


> Hey everybody, I'm new to the Dimensions Forums.
> My name is Mike
> I'm 20 years old, going on 21
> I live in Rockland County, just outside of NYC but go to College in Buffalo.
> I'm a student (obviously).
> I pretty much like all kinds of music though tend to favor rap, dancehall reggae, electronic music, basically anything with a fast beat.
> Likes: Reading, movies, writing (hope to be a science fiction author someday), food (all kinds, especially Indian and Chinese), and a bunch of other things that I won't think of till I leave the forum.
> Dislikes: There are few things I really don't like. Arguments are one. Reality TV is another, though I do watch mythbusters and Ghost Hunters, and occasionally Dirty Jobs.
> About me: I'm usually pretty shy, though I've opened up quite abit coming to College. I joined this forum mostly because amoung the people I know, there is not one FA. I also tend to be a bit of a lurker in forums, though I am making a concerted effort to participate at least semi-regularly.


woot for ghost hunters!!!

welcome noobs, post lots and bring cookies!


----------



## Tad

briteliner said:


> Name: Heather
> 
> 
> Dislikes: ... and decaffeinated coffee. I like me some caffeine



Reason enough to welcome you right there!, but then you go on....

About me: I am passionate about a lot of things. I tend to ramble. I like to write a lot. It can be a boring topic and I'll write the hell out of it. Am I writing too much now? Lol. I hope I'm not boring anyone. I am overweight and I'm trying to be happy with who I am, but sometimes things get difficult and I get down on myself, but I am learning that only I can truly love myself the way I am.  I think I wrote too much  
[/QUOTE]

:wubu: (in a purely platonic sense, to be sure). 

Dimensions is all about writing! So, you are struggling with being overweight and being happy with who you are? Tell us about it! There are all sorts of people here going through/gone through the same process, but at the same time everyone's story is unique. So put those writing urges to good use, and express what you are going through, how you feel, whatever. Poetry is not something we see on here much, but it is always welcome, so you can always do things that way.

This whole place is where you can talk about that struggle openly. Take advantage of it.

I hope we hear lots more from you. 

And no, you didn't write too much.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Boots112

This is my first post... 

View attachment 0707061629.jpg


----------



## make me fatter

How is everyone today?


----------



## Tad

Welcome Boots and Make_me_fatter! The more the merrier--I hope we'll be hearing more from you both.

-Ed


----------



## PickleAteIt

Boots112 said:


> This is my first post...



Welcome Boots!


----------



## Boots112

Thanks Pickle:bow:


----------



## PickleAteIt

Boots112 said:


> Thanks Pickle:bow:



:batting: :batting:


----------



## liz (di-va)

welcome newfolks; clark kent, chubbAd, brite, Boots. have fun!


----------



## make me fatter

How is everyone tonight


----------



## Love.Metal

I'm like sooo late jumping on _this_ bandwagon...sheesh.

Name: Love.Metal, or Sarah, if ya like

Age: 19, (20 in July)

Location: In front of a computer in a room in my house. 

Profession: full-time student, part-time bartender. Yes, I will ask to see your I.D.

Music: Yes please!! Everything really, mostly alota punk and alternative. Rock and indie also rock my socks. No rap, pop, country or polka, please (my apologies to those of you who enjoy polka).

Likes: reading, drawing, sculpting, writing, thinking, ignoring the voice in my head, reasoning with the voice in my head, eventually giving into the voice in my head, the history channel, my pet degu, dancing, good conversation, purple, toe socks, rubber ducks, laughing so hard I snort, falling asleep on the couch and getting woken up with a kiss from my boyfriend, not having to work, the sunday comics, fat boys! pretending to hate something but secretly digging it, my hands, gardening, debating with intelligent people, pirates, sex, getting pierced, shocking people with truth.

Dislikes: hate, stupidity, homophobic people, George W. Bush, ignorance, lies, fake people, orange, that time of the month, pop music, pop the drink, pop goes the weazle, waking up a half hour before my alarm goes off, winter, the cold, math, people with a superiority complex, fat-phobic friends/family, people who judge me on how I look, going to the dentist, when my hair color washes out and turns a weird color I can't get rid of, Valentine's Day, text messages, late people, vanilla ice cream, forgetting all the things I dislike, how everyone where I live thinks that Native Americans get everything for free and don't deserve it, even though we had everything taken from us. It's not my fault not all Natives can take care of their houses, I'm not like that. Stop hating me. 

About me: Uuuummm...shy until you crack me open and see what's really in there. I love to learn. I feel like I'll never know enough, on my death bed I'll probably be asking someone to read to me from the encyclopedia. I'm a punk-rocker, but I'm also a total hippie who loves yoga and saving the enviroment by smacking stupid people. Even if you get to know me really super well, there's always the part of me that will never open up for enyone, not even a god if there is one. I want to either be a tattoo artist, or a play-therapist. Psychology has kinda grabbed me by the balls and won't let go, even though I'm majoring in art. I'll shut up now.


----------



## mimosa

Boots112 said:


> This is my first post...



Hello and welcome. Just one little thing.....it is okay to smile. So go ahead....smile a little for me. Have a nice day and enjoy the site.


----------



## mimosa

make me fatter said:


> How is everyone tonight



I am okay. I am bored and waiting for the weekend to start. How are you? Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## KnottyOne

Love.Metal said:


> I'm like sooo late jumping on _this_ bandwagon...sheesh.
> 
> Name: Love.Metal, or Sarah, if ya like
> 
> Age: 19, (20 in July)
> 
> Location: In front of a computer in a room in my house.
> 
> Profession: full-time student, part-time bartender. Yes, I will ask to see your I.D.
> 
> Music: Yes please!! Everything really, mostly alota punk and alternative. Rock and indie also rock my socks. No rap, pop, country or polka, please (my apologies to those of you who enjoy polka).
> 
> Likes: reading, drawing, sculpting, writing, thinking, ignoring the voice in my head, reasoning with the voice in my head, eventually giving into the voice in my head, the history channel, my pet degu, dancing, good conversation, purple, toe socks, rubber ducks, laughing so hard I snort, falling asleep on the couch and getting woken up with a kiss from my boyfriend, not having to work, the sunday comics, fat boys! pretending to hate something but secretly digging it, my hands, gardening, debating with intelligent people, pirates, sex, getting pierced, shocking people with truth.
> 
> Dislikes: hate, stupidity, homophobic people, George W. Bush, ignorance, lies, fake people, orange, that time of the month, pop music, pop the drink, pop goes the weazle, waking up a half hour before my alarm goes off, winter, the cold, math, people with a superiority complex, fat-phobic friends/family, people who judge me on how I look, going to the dentist, when my hair color washes out and turns a weird color I can't get rid of, Valentine's Day, text messages, late people, vanilla ice cream, forgetting all the things I dislike, how everyone where I live thinks that Native Americans get everything for free and don't deserve it, even though we had everything taken from us. It's not my fault not all Natives can take care of their houses, I'm not like that. Stop hating me.
> 
> About me: Uuuummm...shy until you crack me open and see what's really in there. I love to learn. I feel like I'll never know enough, on my death bed I'll probably be asking someone to read to me from the encyclopedia. I'm a punk-rocker, but I'm also a total hippie who loves yoga and saving the enviroment by smacking stupid people. Even if you get to know me really super well, there's always the part of me that will never open up for enyone, not even a god if there is one. I want to either be a tattoo artist, or a play-therapist. Psychology has kinda grabbed me by the balls and won't let go, even though I'm majoring in art. I'll shut up now.



Didn't I first talk to you months ago? Wow, you are a lil behind lol


----------



## Cyrano

Ah, my hearts, I am humbled to be among you. I have spent long in the Paris of my time, but I have returned to be with you.

Let me end with a salute with hat and sword! Sa ha!

Cyrano


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Yay for de-lurking!
Hello everyone. Allow myself to introduce myself:

I finally am taking the plunge. I've been coming here for months now, so I think it's time. You are an interesting bunch, that's for sure! It feels comfy here - so thanks in advance for that!
I'm 33 and this is me. I'm a firm believer that one can be fat AND healthy. I have lots of interests: art, games, sports (watching, mostly - lol), gardening, and most of all being with those I love.
Can't wait to become part of this fine group and participate more.
Take care!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Yay for de-lurking!
> Hello everyone. Allow myself to introduce myself:
> 
> I finally am taking the plunge. I've been coming here for months now, so I think it's time. You are an interesting bunch, that's for sure! It feels comfy here - so thanks in advance for that!
> I'm 33 and this is me. I'm a firm believer that one can be fat AND healthy. I have lots of interests: art, games, sports (watching, mostly - lol), gardening, and most of all being with those I love.
> Can't wait to become part of this fine group and participate more.
> Take care!



Hello there, I'm fairly new at this malarky as well, but there are plenty of good folks around here as you probably already know. Be happy amongst a bunch of friends, even if we are scattered to the four winds.

dX


----------



## Love.Metal

KnottyOne said:


> Didn't I first talk to you months ago? Wow, you are a lil behind lol




Yeah...I don't usually leave the comfort of the BHM/FFA thread. But I decided to step out and show my self, darn my lateness. 
Was I at least fashionably late?
lol


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Hello Dave-
Thank you for the nice welcome - and welcome to you, as well!
And yes, it's great to see so many good folks gathered in one place.


----------



## KnottyOne

Love.Metal said:


> Yeah...I don't usually leave the comfort of the BHM/FFA thread. But I decided to step out and show my self, darn my lateness.
> Was I at least fashionably late?
> lol



Of course, perfect timing lol. 

And Sugar Magnolia if your refrencing the song I think you are you are awsome and we need to be friends ^_^


----------



## mimosa

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Yay for de-lurking!
> Hello everyone. Allow myself to introduce myself:
> 
> I finally am taking the plunge. I've been coming here for months now, so I think it's time. You are an interesting bunch, that's for sure! It feels comfy here - so thanks in advance for that!
> I'm 33 and this is me. I'm a firm believer that one can be fat AND healthy. I have lots of interests: art, games, sports (watching, mostly - lol), gardening, and most of all being with those I love.
> Can't wait to become part of this fine group and participate more.
> Take care!



Just want to say hello and welcome. Have a happy day.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Hello, Knotty - yes indeed. 

Thanks for the welcome, mimosa!


----------



## KnottyOne

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Hello, Knotty - yes indeed.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, mimosa!



Awsome ^_^


----------



## Squiffie_1

Name: Christina
Age: 19
Location: Midlands, England
Profession: Student
Music: Anything.
Likes: Reading, music, japan, drama, going on roadtrips, pubs, jujitsu, walking with my ipod, tea and fags.
Dislikes: Not much..A**holes! Fat discrimination, wasps, being lonely
About me: Hey im a 19 year old BBW of sorts, ive just come to terms with the fact i am large and have finally learnt to love myself!!
picture:Heehe in the attachement..me on a night out with me girlies, but i had to resize it  

View attachment bbw.jpg


----------



## Pookie

heys, I'm pookie, I live in England and been lurking about for a little while, but here now  I work with children, love my pet cats and rabbit (this sounds like a Miss World speech!) I love horror films, loads of different music, mostly odd industrial stuff, metal, rock. Adore cheesecake! I collect My Little Pony and a few other toys.


and this is me.....


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Welcome to the gang, Pookie and Squiffie - love the cats btw - nice to see some new english roses.
 
dX


----------



## BigBlueChickee

Well, I put up a little post when I joined yesterday elsewhere, but since this seems to be THE place to be, I'll join along!

Name: Lori
Age: 28
Location: Minnesota
Profession: waitress
Music: pop, rock, hip hop, oldies
Likes: reading, British humor, animals - especially dogs, computer games, movies, Italian food, tea
Dislikes: rude people (as trite as that sounds, but working with the public, its a BIG dislike), mushrooms, winter, smoking, driving, bugs, country music
About me: I'm a 28 year old bbw lover of bhm. I'm generally pretty shy, but come out of my shell once ya get to know me. I'm a bit of a gypsy, always looking for new places to visit and move to (though, I don't get to actually go to those places very often. Sadly). A literature nerd, and proud of it!
picture: and this is me..... 

View attachment 13.jpg


View attachment 024_21A.JPG


----------



## Teddy Bear

BigBlueChickee said:


> Well, I put up a little post when I joined yesterday elsewhere, but since this seems to be THE place to be, I'll join along!
> 
> Name: Lori
> Age: 28
> Location: Minnesota
> Profession: waitress
> Music: pop, rock, hip hop, oldies
> Likes: reading, British humor, animals - especially dogs, computer games, movies, Italian food, tea
> Dislikes: rude people (as trite as that sounds, but working with the public, its a BIG dislike), mushrooms, winter, smoking, driving, bugs, country music
> About me: I'm a 28 year old bbw lover of bhm. I'm generally pretty shy, but come out of my shell once ya get to know me. I'm a bit of a gypsy, always looking for new places to visit and move to (though, I don't get to actually go to those places very often. Sadly). A literature nerd, and proud of it!
> picture: and this is me.....



Hello Lori.

You're really cute! I like your photos.


----------



## BigBlueChickee

Awww. Well aren't you a doll!! Thanks. :batting:


----------



## Squiffie_1

Pookie said:


> heys, I'm pookie, I live in England and been lurking about for a little while, but here now  I work with children, love my pet cats and rabbit (this sounds like a Miss World speech!) I love horror films, loads of different music, mostly odd industrial stuff, metal, rock. Adore cheesecake! I collect My Little Pony and a few other toys.
> 
> 
> and this is me.....



MY LITTLE PONY!!!!! 
I love your cats they are gorgeous!! xxx


----------



## mrman1980uk

Pookie said:


> heys, I'm pookie, I live in England and been lurking about for a little while, but here now  I work with children, love my pet cats and rabbit (this sounds like a Miss World speech!) I love horror films, loads of different music, mostly odd industrial stuff, metal, rock. Adore cheesecake! I collect My Little Pony and a few other toys.
> 
> 
> and this is me.....



Love the cats! What are their names?


----------



## Pookie

The tabby is Beastie and the black one is Muffin, they are sisters. I also have another older black cat called Ebony.


----------



## mrman1980uk

Pookie said:


> The tabby is Beastie and the black one is Muffin, they are sisters. I also have another older black cat called Ebony.



A cat called muffin? How cute is that? :smitten: 

My aunt used to have a lovely cat called Ebony (oddly enough, also black ), but she died :-(

Hugs to all three furries!


----------



## Pookie

lol... yeah, Muffin is a runt, she isnt the brightest of girls, but she is so affectionate and she sits with me when I am sad. She is very special to me


----------



## mrman1980uk

Pookie said:


> lol... yeah, Muffin is a runt, she isnt the brightest of girls, but she is so affectionate and she sits with me when I am sad. She is very special to me



Well, give muffin an extra hug from me


----------



## Grandi Floras

* Thank you so much for letting me join you here, this seems like it will be a nice place to get to know some new friends.*
*Name*: Grandi Floras
*Age*:55
*Location*: Washington State
*Profession*: Mother & Grandmother
*Music*: I like any music that I can Understand the lyrics too.
*Likes*: I love the outdoors and being in the mountains and at the beaches too, fishing, camping, gardening, sketching wildlife, cooking, movies, video games and anything else that suits my fancy at the time. I like what I like and don't what I don't.
*Dislikes*: I try not to think of those, I prefer to be happy.


----------



## Big Pun

Hello everyone,

I have been following Dimensions for about two years, but this is my first post.  

Name: Paul
Age: 22
Location: Northern California
Profession: Student/ Student intern at CA Fish & Game
Music: hip hop
Likes: BBW, travelling, food, bars and clubs, concerts, sports, video games, computer games, movies 
Dislikes: Mean people, republicans (in general), capitalism
About me: Part time student majoring in anthropology.

"Closet FA" until now. I have always been attracted to bigger woman, however until recently I never had the courage to ask out bigger woman. Mostly because of social pressure. During middle school and high school, I always felt that I would be ridiculed for going out with bigger woman. I was never really attacted to thin woman and nothing serious ever happened  

Over the past year and a half, I have been able to shake these unjust social perceptions, and had two very good relationships with BBW  

I have always been fairly thin and active up throught high school, playing water polo and swimming. I also taught snowboarding two years ago. However since I have been in college I have put on a few pounds myself (beer and pizza :eat2: ) and I enjoy it.

Anyways thanks for reading this post!


----------



## BigBlueChickee

Welcome, Paul! Glad to meet you, esp. as a lover of us BBWs.


----------



## Pookie

*smiles* sure Mr Man


----------



## LillyBBBW

Wow! So many delicious new people since I've been here last. Welcome everybody!


----------



## mimosa

Big Pun said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have been following Dimensions for about two years, but this is my first post.
> 
> Name: Paul
> Age: 22
> Location: Northern California
> Profession: Student/ Student intern at CA Fish & Game
> Music: hip hop
> Likes: BBW, travelling, food, bars and clubs, concerts, sports, video games, computer games, movies
> Dislikes: Mean people, republicans (in general), capitalism
> About me: Part time student majoring in anthropology.
> 
> "Closet FA" until now. I have always been attracted to bigger woman, however until recently I never had the courage to ask out bigger woman. Mostly because of social pressure. During middle school and high school, I always felt that I would be ridiculed for going out with bigger woman. I was never really attacted to thin woman and nothing serious ever happened
> 
> Over the past year and a half, I have been able to shake these unjust social perceptions, and had two very good relationships with BBW
> 
> I have always been fairly thin and active up throught high school, playing water polo and swimming. I also taught snowboarding two years ago. However since I have been in college I have put on a few pounds myself (beer and pizza :eat2: ) and I enjoy it.
> 
> Anyways thanks for reading this post!



Hi and welcome. I hope you'll enjoy the site. Have a nice day.


----------



## Boots112




----------



## bigsexy920

Thats better !!!


----------



## Boots112

I didn't expect for it to come out that big.....


----------



## Mishty

tnekkralc1956 said:


> Hello, people.



You look like House


----------



## bigsexy920

Big is good


----------



## Boots112

You been quiet on this site, where you been....


----------



## bigsexy920

Me quiet? You must not know me.


----------



## LillyBBBW

bigsexy920 said:


> Me quiet? You must not know me.



Yes. Bigsexy, that shy demure timid flower. :batting:


----------



## Big Pun

Thanks for the warm welcome!

Just wanted to say that there are alot of cute ladies on this forum


----------



## LadyPara

*Name:* Frances
*Age:* 19 (almost 20 )
*Location:* Northwest Florida (Outside Pensacola)
*Music:* I *LOVE* music (maybe a little too much). I can honestly say I like just about anything.
*Likes:* Friends, Kisses :blush:, *funny moments*, horror movies, writing, reading, pets/animals, tattoos (on other people), taking photo's & winter... just to name some!
*Dislikes:* Summer time, fancy-smancy food, creepy-crawly-thingies... I think that's about it.... batting: just kidding...) 
*About me:* EXTREMELY shy, new to dimensions. I'd like to think I'm a nice person, alittle silly at times, short tempered sometimes, and I'm engaged. 
*Picture(s):*











:doh: I'm bad at taking pictures....


----------



## Tad

Welcome to you all!

And a note to LadyPara--your pictures are great. Whether intentional or not they have very dramatic and intriguing lighting. I really liked them.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Wagimawr

LadyPara said:


> :doh: I'm bad at taking pictures....


If those are bad pictures, I'd LOVE to see some good ones 

Also, you can never love music too much.


----------



## LadyPara

Aww thank you


----------



## Jon Blaze

Hey LadyPara! Welcome aboard!


----------



## flynnbhoy

Hi. I'm Flynn. I'm new here, and a bit shy. I've been lurking around for a while, but thought I'd say hello. Finally.  

Here's me:


----------



## LadyPara

Welcome Flynn


----------



## HDANGEL15

flynnbhoy said:


> Hi. I'm Flynn. I'm new here, and a bit shy. I've been lurking around for a while, but thought I'd say hello. Finally.


*
Welcome pretty boy :smitten: *


----------



## flynnbhoy

Shucks :blush: thank you very much!


----------



## LadyLeanne

I just joined today. I am a married mom from Winnipeg. My pic is to big at the moment. Hope to chat with people.
Leanne


----------



## mimosa

LadyLeanne said:


> I just joined today. I am a married mom from Winnipeg. My pic is to big at the moment. Hope to chat with people.
> Leanne



hello and welcome. I hope you'll enjoy yourself here. Take care, Mimi


----------



## Tad

LadyLeanne said:


> I just joined today. I am a married mom from Winnipeg. My pic is to big at the moment. Hope to chat with people.
> Leanne



Welcome Lady Leanne! We have a few BBW from Manitoba who post here periodically--I keep track because I was born and started school in Manitoba. As an FA apparently I shouldn't have let my family move out of the province! *L*

I hope you enjoy it here, I look forward to seeing more posts from you.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## tink977

Name: Shassy
Age: 29
Location: New Orleans
Profession: Insurance
Music: Rock, rap, country, jazz...anything really
Likes: Movies, music, men
Dislikes: hmmm..I almost like everything
Thought I would post in here...just for the hell of it. 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## diggers1917

Name: Tom
Age: 19
Locations: London and Hull
Occupation: Student + Double Bass player for hire (either of which beats employment any day )
Music: Classical, 'soft' rock, some ambience.
Interests: Music+Drama (well, that _is my course, I suppose I'd better be interested), composition, Doctor Who, socialist politics, stand-up comedy and drunken conversation.
Dislikes: Bad Conductors, thatcherites, club-type music that just goes BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM for ages and rearranges my internal organs (I know, I'm a boring sod).
About me: The one who seems a bit dense as he has trouble answering sudden questions...its 'cos they interupted a train of thought that stretched back an hour (don't you hate it/feel really embarassed when that happens?) 

View attachment n283900617_302218_1267.jpg
_


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess!

Name: CeCe aka Claire or HRH CeCe the Porky Princess!!
Age: 37
Location: Near Liverpool, UK
Profession: Mental Health/LD Deputy manager
Music: Beverley Knight, Stevie Wonder, Most Motown, David Gray, and many more!
Likes: ME!, my man (grrrrrrrrr/yummmmmmm) my stepdaughters, my cat, laughter, friends, my Lap top .. curries!
Dislikes: FOOLS, Know all's, creeps, butter beans, eggs, ignorance and 'ists' of all kinds!
About me: Pretty damn spot on bird, fiercly loyal friend, honest, sarcastic, witty, known to be amusing, fat, damned attractive and a Sex Goddess!

Hi all...I'm the noooobie, hope the above helps introduce me to you all, still finding my feet so to speak, but as I aim not any kind of 'shrinking violet' I should be ok..?!

Come and say 'hi' I love to meet new folk!

Best of British!

CeCe xx


----------



## JimP

Hello all, after a long time I stop to lurk and join  

Name: Terence
Age: 26
Location: France (just in case don't stone me  )
Occupation: salesman / warehouseman
Musics: Metal, West Coast rap
Interests: many, but essentially nothing related to sports (except bike and golf).
Why I'm here?: I'm rather thin myself and not so interested in food so it's not really difficult to guess on wich board I am 
I like thin girl becoming a little more plump by binging but I'm not in a huge weight gain / immobile fantasy.
I search some good feedee arts (or videos occasionally), I have found great things on DeviantART but not so much. I like stories too but it's hard to find some which match with what I like in the style and the subject.


----------



## SamanthaNY

missaf said:


> Welcome back, Ladyrose!


you said that so deeply.... so passionately, missaf


----------



## Donna

missaf said:


> Welcome back, Ladyrose!





SamanthaNY said:


> you said that so deeply.... so passionately, missaf





missaf said:


> I mean every word, too!



You two are just so rediculously cute.


----------



## saucywench

missaf said:


> Welcome back, Ladyrose!


 


SamanthaNY said:


> you said that so deeply.... so passionately, missaf


 


Donnaalicious said:


> You two are just so rediculously cute.


Pssttt...http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23346


----------



## ahtnamas

Name: Samm, or any variation of that. Just please, dont call me Samantha (I'm not ready to grow up yet)

Age: 22

Location: Niles, IL

Profession: Generalist at a nursing home (reception, admissions, accts payable, whatever else), and an animal caretaker at a local vet.

Music: I <3 everything (except Rap!!)

Likes: Oh where to start? Caffeine, Greys Anatomy, music, movies (esp horror), the males species, animals (esp my dog, snake, and hamster), cartoons, drinking buddies, friends, veggies, cooking, text messages, hugs, kisses, cuddling, tattoos, piercings, taking pics (of other people), sugar.

Dislikes: Hot weather, snow, ignorant people, mushrooms, beans, seafood, meat, being lonely, politics, being late, having a crappy memory, bad drivers, being woken up. Me.

About Me: I dont like me. Ive tried, but I just dont. So maybe being here can help me with that. It all stems from being told Id just be so much better at everything if I was just thin (I havent been thin since I was 5. Do the math). I'm completely shy. Ill warm up once I realize that people arent out to get me (or change me), but it takes a little while to convince me. I'm extremely honest (to a fault sometimes), sarcastic, short tempered, silly, and just trying to be happy with life (and myself)


----------



## Jon Blaze

Welcome aboard Samm!


----------



## mimosa

My sister was a size 0 and she felt the same way you did! But you have to decide to love yourself. No one can chose for you. You are beautiful just the way you are. 





ahtnamas said:


> Name: Samm, or any variation of that. Just please, dont call me Samantha (I'm not ready to grow up yet)
> 
> About Me: I dont like me. Ive tried, but I just dont. So maybe being here can help me with that. It all stems from being told Id just be so much better at everything if I was just thin (I havent been thin since I was 5. Do the math). I'm completely shy. Ill warm up once I realize that people arent out to get me (or change me), but it takes a little while to convince me. I'm extremely honest (to a fault sometimes), sarcastic, short tempered, silly, and just trying to be happy with life (and myself)


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

Welcome Sam. Nice to meet you! 



ahtnamas said:


> Name: Samm, or any variation of that. Just please, dont call me Samantha (I'm not ready to grow up yet)
> 
> Age: 22
> 
> Location: Niles, IL
> 
> Profession: Generalist at a nursing home (reception, admissions, accts payable, whatever else), and an animal caretaker at a local vet.
> 
> Music: I <3 everything (except Rap!!)
> 
> Likes: Oh where to start? Caffeine, Greys Anatomy, music, movies (esp horror), the males species, animals (esp my dog, snake, and hamster), cartoons, drinking buddies, friends, veggies, cooking, text messages, hugs, kisses, cuddling, tattoos, piercings, taking pics (of other people), sugar.
> 
> Dislikes: Hot weather, snow, ignorant people, mushrooms, beans, seafood, meat, being lonely, politics, being late, having a crappy memory, bad drivers, being woken up. Me.
> 
> About Me: I dont like me. Ive tried, but I just dont. So maybe being here can help me with that. It all stems from being told Id just be so much better at everything if I was just thin (I havent been thin since I was 5. Do the math). I'm completely shy. Ill warm up once I realize that people arent out to get me (or change me), but it takes a little while to convince me. I'm extremely honest (to a fault sometimes), sarcastic, short tempered, silly, and just trying to be happy with life (and myself)


----------



## Dreadlock Holiday

I'm a boy, in England, age 23.

I'm just here for the chat, I suppose, because I've recently moved across the country, and so everything's a bit odd.


----------



## mimosa

Dreadlock Holiday said:


> I'm a boy, in England, age 23.
> 
> I'm just here for the chat, I suppose, because I've recently moved across the country, and so everything's a bit odd.



WELCOME. Hope you'll feel right at home soon. I understand....I just moved to a completely different place and it took a while to adjust. Have a great day. Take care.


----------



## Dreadlock Holiday

Thanks very much.


----------



## fluver

Hello 

I'm a male feedee, from Paris (I love this city so much :smitten, so please excuse my poor english (and my metric system measurements ) ^^

I'm 24, 180cm (5,9ft), and I weight 90Kg (198lbs), but I'd love to weight a lot more :eat1:.

I love music, especially soft rock and electronica.

I know Dimensions for years, but the old message board was so unattractive that I never subscribed and never came back, since... now  

I hope to meet here a nice female feedee, from anywhere in the world (but preferably not too far from my timezone : GMT+1), to chat with :wubu: 

À bientôt


----------



## Chimpi

ahtnamas said:


> Name: Samm
> 
> About Me: I dont like me. Ive tried, but I just dont. So maybe being here can help me with that. It all stems from being told Id just be so much better at everything if I was just thin (I havent been thin since I was 5. Do the math). I'm completely shy. Ill warm up once I realize that people arent out to get me (or change me), but it takes a little while to convince me. I'm extremely honest (to a fault sometimes), sarcastic, short tempered, silly, and just trying to be happy with life (and myself)



Welcome to Dimensions, Samm. You have come to the right place. It is about time that you are endowed with the knowledge that it is _not_ your size that makes you less special at anything, but that the people that tell you that really have not realised what is important in life. You're young, beautiful, you hate ignorant people and bad drivers, and you're honest (never to a fault). You're way ahead of so many other people. 



fluver said:


> I'm a male feedee, from Paris (I love this city so much :smitten, so please excuse my poor english (and my metric system measurements ) ^^



Your English thus far has been very good, and you are to be applauded for that. Welcome to Dimensions, enjoy your stay, post lots, and enjoy who you are. That, and Paris rockz, yo.


----------



## Grandi Floras

The Latest of Grandi Floras



​


----------



## Christinabean27

Hi! I'm VERY new to this site, but I met a lot of great people last weekend at the Heavenly Bodies party in Woburn who urged me to get on gettin on this site. Here's my info:

Name: Christina
Age: 30
Location: Cambridge, MA
Profession: Teacher/Actor
Music: Rock, Cuntry, Folk, Dance... basically anything!
Likes: Boys, *flirting *with cute boys Dancing, plays and anything to do with theatre . Just to name a few.
Dislikes: I don't really have many dislikes... I'm a flexible person! 
About me: If there is anything you want to know about me just ask I'm as honest as I am open.


----------



## Sandie S-R

Christinabean27 said:


> Hi! I'm VERY new to this site, but I met a lot of great people last weekend at the Heavenly Bodies party in Woburn who urged me to get on gettin on this site. Here's my info:
> 
> Name: Christina
> Age: 30
> Location: Cambridge, MA
> Profession: Teacher/Actor
> Music: Rock, Cuntry, Folk, Dance... basically anything!
> Likes: Boys, *flirting *with cute boys Dancing, plays and anything to do with theatre . Just to name a few.
> Dislikes: I don't really have many dislikes... I'm a flexible person!
> About me: If there is anything you want to know about me just ask I'm as honest as I am open.



Hi Christina, very cute picture in your profile, and welcome!!


----------



## out.of.habit

Sandie S-R said:


> Hi Christina, very cute picture in your profile, and welcome!!



...well, now we're ALL gonna look. lol

Hello Christina, welcome!


----------



## Blackjack

Christinabean27 said:


> Hi! I'm VERY new to this site, but I met a lot of great people last weekend at the Heavenly Bodies party in Woburn who urged me to get on gettin on this site. Here's my info:
> 
> Name: Christina
> Age: 30
> Location: Cambridge, MA
> Profession: Teacher/Actor
> Music: Rock, Cuntry, Folk, Dance... basically anything!
> Likes: Boys, *flirting *with cute boys Dancing, plays and anything to do with theatre . Just to name a few.
> Dislikes: I don't really have many dislikes... I'm a flexible person!
> About me: If there is anything you want to know about me just ask I'm as honest as I am open.



Yay!

Welcome!


----------



## nickoftyme

Hey everyone single 27 male here from NY 

I have a pic on my lil profile thingy if your interested 

I'm a paralegal, I'm about 6ft tall I like sports. 

I like to paint toenails, I'm sarcastic. 

I'm all about the Sopranos and the shield and anything with Christopher Walken

Want more? 

View attachment aac5re2.jpg


----------



## thefeeder1

hi im new here


----------



## Sandie S-R

thefeeder1 said:


> hi im new here



People usually like it if you tell us a little more about yourself. 

Welcome


----------



## youphail

HI!! my name is Richard, 19 from Vancouver

Im a security guard, Im into import cars, weed and bbws :eat2: 

nice to find this forum and hello to you strangers!


----------



## Mimi

Hi everyone ... I am finally taking the plunge and coming out of the proverbial closet after peering out every now and then. I wrote my first post, realized that a black hole didn't swallow me up afterwards (nor did lightning hit me), so I'm braving the keyboard once again.

*Name:* Mimi
*Age: *42
*Location:* Ann Arbor, Michigan
*Occupation:* Jewelry handcrafter
*Music:* Too much to list, almost anything other than hard core rap and twangy country
*Likes:* animals (those with fins or only 2-4 legs... any more and there is usually some screaming), movies, art fairs, museums, power tools, sci-fi, long and involved conversations, long and involved kisses, wickedly intelligent people (that should really be first)
*Dislikes : *celery ('cause c'mon... what is that???), socks with sandals, mean people, and did I mention insects???
*About me:* 5'6", 370+, dark hair, dark eyes, big brain. 
I'm a reasonably confident, witty, passionate, creative, and potentially goofy girl with a love for laughter. I'm always open to learning something new so if you've got something to teach me, I'm all ears  

I think that's all that comes to mind at 4 in the morning ... hopefully it's a good enough start.


----------



## Grandi Floras

So glad to meetcya Mimi!
I know that you will love this forum, there are lots of great people here.


----------



## jimbo

Name: James
Age: 19
Location: Norwich, UK
Occupation: Student
Music: Twang, Killers, Kooks, Coldplay, Interpol
Likes: Sailing, Shopping, People watching
Dislikes : Sprouts, Chavs, BNP members
About me: 5'8, 190lbs, Brown hair and deep blue eyes. 

Sometimes im very confident and outgoing and othertimes im very shy and introvert. Im quite a laid back person and im off to America in 3 weeks to teach sailing all summer and I cant wait. Im going to a camp in New York state and its going to be brilliant. Im single and bored to teehee :blush:


----------



## Tad

jimbo said:


> Name: James
> 
> Dislikes : Sprouts, Chavs, BNP members



Welcome!

....and for those of us on the colonial side of the Atlantic, mind explaining sprouts, chavs, and BNP? (unless sprouts are brussel sprouts?)

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## jimbo

edx said:


> Welcome!
> 
> ....and for those of us on the colonial side of the Atlantic, mind explaining sprouts, chavs, and BNP? (unless sprouts are brussel sprouts?)
> 
> Regards;
> 
> -Ed



Well chap im glad you asked:

Sprouts = Brussel sprouts

Chavs = Scummy little teenagers who stand around on street corners drinking cheap cider after robbing old ladies and doing nothing useful with their lives. 

BNP = A racist nationalist political party here in the UK whos leader, Nick Griffin (I think im correct in saying) denied the halocaust happened on the BBC documentary series Panorama.

Think that sorts it out hehe.


----------



## Tad

Thanks for the translations, Jimbo! I'm rather fond of sprouts myself, but I can certainly sympathize with the other two.

-Ed


----------



## elle camino

youphail said:


> Im a security guard, Im into import cars, weed and bbws


ok WHY do i find this sentence so charming?? i honestly have no idea* but let's be friends.



















*I'm sure it's got _nothing_ to do with the fact that every guy i grew up with is into weed and import cars, pretty much exclusively.


----------



## James

jimbo said:


> Name: James
> Age: 19
> Location: Norwich, UK
> Occupation: Student
> Music: Twang, Killers, Kooks, Coldplay, Interpol
> Likes: Sailing, Shopping, People watching
> Dislikes : Sprouts, Chavs, BNP members
> About me: 5'8, 190lbs, Brown hair and deep blue eyes.
> 
> Sometimes im very confident and outgoing and othertimes im very shy and introvert. Im quite a laid back person and im off to America in 3 weeks to teach sailing all summer and I cant wait. Im going to a camp in New York state and its going to be brilliant. Im single and bored to teehee :blush:



cue a million PMs in your inbox ! lol

If my recent trip stateside is anything to go by, you'll be a hit as a brit over there...


----------



## Grandi Floras

jimbo said:


> Im quite a laid back person and im off to America in 3 weeks to teach sailing all summer and I cant wait.
> 
> *******************************************************
> 
> Gee, maybe I will drive right past you one day on one of my trips to town taking my clients to Hood River Oregon in The Columbia River Gorge.
> We get lots of sailboarders here and it is great to watch them ride the waves.


----------



## puck27937

hi im susan and im new

i could use some help getting around. im 33 single and looking for someone special
i have im's just pm and ask. i live in nc .


not sure what else to say im shy. pm me would love to get to know people

susan:kiss2:


----------



## Sandie S-R

puck27937 said:


> hi im susan and im new
> 
> i could use some help getting around. im 33 single and looking for someone special
> i have im's just pm and ask. i live in nc .
> 
> 
> not sure what else to say im shy. pm me would love to get to know people
> 
> susan:kiss2:



Hi Susan,

Welcome! We're a friendly bunch so please don't be shy. Just wander around the different forums and post when something moves you to. Hope you enjoy it here as much as we all do!


----------



## rich96

elle camino said:


> ok WHY do i find this sentence so charming?? i honestly have no idea* but let's be friends.[/SIZE]



im not boring :happy: prolly just an age thing


----------



## merseylass

Hi again! I've visited the Dimensions Forums before (last time apparently was Dec. 2006)! Decided to clear out my Bookmarks on the computer and came across Dimensions....and so....after re-registering again....I'm back!

Been a bumpy time of it....my dear sister (who lived in Canada...where I was born) was hospitalized in December (thus my absence from the forums) and sadly she died at the end of January. I've not long since returned from B.C. where we held a memorial service and spread her ashes at the cove on Bowen Island, B.C. where we grew up.

I'm gonna get reading on here again and see what's been happening in my absence. It's great to be back. Welcome to all the newbies too! 

~~~~I'm in the UK...near Liverpool~~~~


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess!

OK - have I posted previously *can't be going thru all the pages* ... anyhoooo I'm CeCe aka Claire, 37 .. big big boooooooooootiful woman (so my fella says!). I live in the UK - just across the Mersey from Liverpool.

Want anymore info...? Just come and hava natter - I only bite if asked nicely :eat2:  

Hi to everyone old and new!! 

CeCe xx


----------



## merseylass

CeCe....we're practically neighbours! Nice to meetcha :bounce:  

I'm British-Canadian, having married an Englishman....probably older than a lot of you...(I'm a nana of 4 grandkids!!)...emigrated here from Vancouver, B.C., Canada in 1983.

....Still playing "catch-up" on the forums...you've all been posting lots and lots since I last read here.

Jacquie x


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess!

merseylass said:


> CeCe....we're practically neighbours! Nice to meetcha :bounce:
> 
> I'm British-Canadian, having married an Englishman....probably older than a lot of you...(I'm a nana of 4 grandkids!!)...emigrated here from Vancouver, B.C., Canada in 1983.
> 
> ....Still playing "catch-up" on the forums...you've all been posting lots and lots since I last read here.
> 
> Jacquie x




Pleased to meet ya too Mersey ... always fun to meet new folk, especiall local one's!


CeCe xx


----------



## 20-1-18

Hi, another new person

Name:Andew
Age:19
Location:Manchester
Music:Starsailor,Babyshambles,The Shins
Likes:The aforementioned music, football, limited amounts of reading
Dislikes:Alot

I must say I only really regestiered because it seemed natural. Like alot of people here, I gather from reading around, I was fairly confused by my own attraction to weight gain. It was this website that confirmed that while it was perhaps not normal, it was by no means unique. So I'm very grateful to the site, esspecially for the mature and responsible way it treats the subject.

It was through the stories section I actully found the site and would love to contribute to that at some point. Might take a while to actully write but I have a rough idea roughly based on myself.

Must say I don't particularly find obese women attractive, nor nessicerily unattractive, but it's more the actul process of weight gain. I think it's because on a really fat person it's not obvious, at least in my mind, that they have gained weight. I mean obviously they actully have, but again my mind is a touch flawed. I'm sure you've probably had all these discussions before so I won't go into it.

I know this is only supposed to be an introduction, but I have a tendecy to forget to post on forums so thought you might as well know as much about me as possible now. Saying that, both my name and location are false due to my own paranoia about anything I write on the internet being read by anyone I know in real life, never mind this. Theres something about forums that naturlly unsettles me anyway,so don't be too shocked if I don't return for a few days I have just noticed in preview this isn't that long as post, but it did take me a long time to write.

Thanks


----------



## Scx

Hello Mimi,

I grew up in A^2. If you go to Hill and Washtenaw (The rock!) then a couple of blocks down Hill, and a block and a bit down Lincoln, you might find my old house. I wonder if it's still there... 1005 Lincoln. Vast old edifice - Was a frat house back in the day, but when I was there it was a duplex, half rented.

If it's still there, would you take a snapshot of it and send me a copy? My parents (who were in charge then - I was just a tiny tot) would be tickled pink.

_Scx_





Mimi said:


> Hi everyone ... I am finally taking the plunge and coming out of the proverbial closet after peering out every now and then. I wrote my first post, realized that a black hole didn't swallow me up afterwards (nor did lightning hit me), so I'm braving the keyboard once again.
> 
> *Name:* Mimi
> *Age: *42
> *Location:* Ann Arbor, Michigan
> *Occupation:* Jewelry handcrafter
> *Music:* Too much to list, almost anything other than hard core rap and twangy country
> *Likes:* animals (those with fins or only 2-4 legs... any more and there is usually some screaming), movies, art fairs, museums, power tools, sci-fi, long and involved conversations, long and involved kisses, wickedly intelligent people (that should really be first)
> *Dislikes : *celery ('cause c'mon... what is that???), socks with sandals, mean people, and did I mention insects???
> *About me:* 5'6", 370+, dark hair, dark eyes, big brain.
> I'm a reasonably confident, witty, passionate, creative, and potentially goofy girl with a love for laughter. I'm always open to learning something new so if you've got something to teach me, I'm all ears
> 
> I think that's all that comes to mind at 4 in the morning ... hopefully it's a good enough start.


----------



## Mystic Rain

I don't think I've ever posted in this thread, or even noticed it before. :blush: 

*Name*: Michelle

*Age*: 23, but almost 24

*Location*: Columbus, GA

*Profession*: Chick-fil-a. I'm the person who makes the food in the kitchen. Although I am thinking of changing jobs soon.

*Music*: Instrumental/soundtrack, soft/alternative rock, pop, and just about a little of everything except country, rap, metal, and hard rock. I hate those.

*Likes*: Ninja Turtles, reading, writing, animals, traveling, video games and games in general

*Dislikes*: Dishonor, messes, clutter, disrespect, and true idiotic people. 

*About me*: I am a huge fan of TMNT, or Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles for those who are not familiar with the acronymn. Leonardo is my favorite, and I am very passionate about him. He's my hero. I love to read, and I write too; mostly Turtles fanfiction. I love kids, and wish to have a big family someday. Of which one, the first born son, will be named Leonardo.

I am not shy about food, and my 210ishlbs on a 5'5" frame is testimony of that fact. Plus, I've been gaining.

*Picture*: It's about a year old, but it's around at my current weight and appearance.

View attachment 20965


----------



## Scx

I suppose there's a standard out there that I ought to comply with. So here goes:

*Name:* David

*Age:* Late thirties

*Location:* Not quite LAlaland, CA, USA. Just over the Ventura County Line.

*Occupation:* Industrial automation. I live between the computers and the motors; I translate what the computer wants into metal in motion.

*Music:* Gilbert and Sullivan. Or pretty much any self-powered (not amplified) soprano.

*Likes:* Simplicity and elegance. Science. Practicality, long walks, things that just work. Long hair (That's my impracticality). Beer.

*Dislikes:* Too many people in a small space. High heels (ouch!). High fashion (bleah). Hyperactivity. Noise. Mixed drinks with parasols in them.

*About me:* Male, six feet tall, 180lbs or so. Long hair (longer than yours), fully bearded, scruffy. Scruffier than you, too. Grumpy and cranky and given to making claims about things I know nothing about.

No picture for now.

_Scx_


----------



## Suicide Jade

hi there, jade here!

i'm 23 and i currently reside in a place i like to call hell, indiana..
it's so small there's not even a wal-mart here!

here is me...





hope to get to know some people.. 
feel free to chat with me..
i don't bite.. hard..


----------



## MarkZ

I'm Mark Z, married 20 years to my soulmate Michelle. 2 kids, son 24, daughter, 18, grandaughter 4 months! I work as Internet Manager for a large Toyota dealership in Florida. I have been lurking here since the very beginning, only commenting to a few of you. I love being an FA, and have never been ashamed of it, as all my friends would tell you.:bow: 

Say Hello Anytime!!!


----------



## Tad

MarkZ said:


> I'm Mark Z, married 20 years to my soulmate Michelle. 2 kids, son 24, daughter, 18, grandaughter 4 months! I work as Internet Manager for a large Toyota dealership in Florida. I have been lurking here since the very beginning, only commenting to a few of you. I love being an FA, and have never been ashamed of it, as all my friends would tell you.:bow:
> 
> Say Hello Anytime!!!



Welcome to a more formal presence, Mark! Always great to see FA with long marriages posting--helps show that really there can be a 'happily ever after.'

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## MarkZ

Thank you my good man, I appreciate that very much!


----------



## Jon Blaze

MarkZ said:


> I'm Mark Z, married 20 years to my soulmate Michelle. 2 kids, son 24, daughter, 18, grandaughter 4 months! I work as Internet Manager for a large Toyota dealership in Florida. I have been lurking here since the very beginning, only commenting to a few of you. I love being an FA, and have never been ashamed of it, as all my friends would tell you.:bow:
> 
> Say Hello Anytime!!!



West Palm Beach!!!  
I see you like Martial Arts too. I like this guy already.  

Welcome to the forums!!!


----------



## DUBLINDA

Hi,

My name is Linda, Im 35yrs old and Im Irish but currently living in England which I love. This is my first post so please forgive me if I ramble too much or just talk nonsense.

Im not sure about posting a picture as I hate the way I look and am still getting used to this whole BBW thing which I do not really believe I belong to. Yes Im a big woman but I fail to see where beautiful and me come into it. My partner tells me Im an SSBBW and says it like its a good thing but I have yet to be convinced. 

View attachment ME 1.jpg


----------



## Tad

DUBLINDA said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im not sure about posting a picture as I hate the way I look and am still getting used to this whole BBW thing which I do not really believe I belong to. Yes Im a big woman but I fail to see where beautiful and me come into it. My partner tells me Im an SSBBW and says it like its a good thing but I have yet to be convinced.



Welcome, Linda!

Oh, and having looked at your picture: listen to your partner, your partner is wise :bow: 

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## DUBLINDA

Thankyou Ed, You really do know how to make a girl feel good


----------



## merseylass

Dublinda....I've been just where you are and on some of my "bad" days I still reside there! It does get better though so hang in and especially enjoy (if that's the right word) the posts on Dimensions.

It takes time to rid yourself of all the rubbish....but get in there and like yourself...and it's one heck of a banquet!  

So....here's your invitation. Believe your partner...he speaks honestly. 

Jacquie x


----------



## Lady at Large

It is 4:30 am here so I won't try to do anything clever...just a hey there and howdy! 

I have been reading the boards a bit and finally got up the nerve to come out of that self-loathing closet and see how the other half lives for a while. Can't wait to meet you all. 

I am a writer and artist living in the Pacific Northwest, with two evil yet innocent looking cats. I used to be a techie sort so I love computers and nerds, and computer nerds :smitten:...also sarcasm, reading, over using emoticons, and art of any kind.


----------



## Tad

Lady at Large said:


> I have been reading the boards a bit and finally got up the nerve to come out of that self-loathing closet and see how the other half lives for a while. Can't wait to meet you all.



I'm glad you gathered up your nerve and posted. That closet can't be a pleasant place to live. I look forward to getting to know you more.



Lady at Large said:


> I am a writer and artist living in the Pacific Northwest, with two evil yet innocent looking cats. I used to be a techie sort so I love computers and nerds, and computer nerds :smitten:...also sarcasm, reading, over using emoticons, and art of any kind.



Let's see, writer and artist, cats, computers, nerds, sarcasm, reading, emoticons......yep, you're going to fit in here VERY well 

Again welcome!

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Lady at Large

Thank you kindly Ed. 

No, that closet is not nice, and I have been living there for some good time. This board is an eye opening place, and has really started to make me re-evaluate how I see myself (I am not out of danger yet, but I am getting there).

Nice to meet you.


----------



## t2prototype

Name: Lexis
Age: 20
Location: MN
Profession: Intern for an online web site, I work at the local Border's on the side and also a collage student. ^^
Music: Techno, Jpop, Kpop, Anything really.
Likes: Drawing,Animals, Anime and Manga, XBOX!!!, Video games, Computer, friends and lot's more..
Dislikes: n00bs, Pirates, Fable
About me: About me huh...Well i'm a pretty nice person, I can be a bit sarcastic but it level's out I suppose. I'm a big g33k and gamer, I spend most of my time on the computer or Xbox let's just say but I like to get out especialy to go see a movie or two I also love animals. <3
Picture: http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g116/prototypetech2/LBARG.jpg

I'm wearing a ninja head band XD


----------



## Toil Girl Angel

Hello everyone! I've been on the matching system for a while but I've never been on a message board before, although I am in many Yahoo BBW groups. I was referred here by the amazing & wonderful Les Toil who is working on my Toil Girl portrait as we speak! :wubu: :kiss2: 

Name: *Angel*
Age: *42*
Location: *Sacramento, CA*
Occupation: *Ex BBW Model*
Music: *Classic Rock, 80's Rock & Metal, Old School Punk*
Likes: *All animals & the beauty of nature, swimming, camping, karaoke, the paranormal, and would love to travel if I could find someone to share that with (I've never done any).*
Dislikes : *People who abuse children or the elderly, Ingnorance & Intolerance, facial hair (I like a face I can touch!)*
About me: *5'6, long red hair (you just can't tell it's red in my profile pic), somewhere on the borderline between BBW and SSBBW I still haven't been able to figure out which one I am! Intelligent, funny, affectionate and caring. Extremely non materialistic! I'm just a hippie/rocker chick...Any questions, just ask, I'm very open and honest!*

Sorry about the pink, its a lot brighter than I thought it would be! LOL


----------



## Sensuous Eve

Name: Eve
Age: 30
Location: Nevada
Profession: Customer Service
Music: Anything but country
Likes: Friendly people, dancing, movies, animals
Dislikes: don't have many




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## OverdriveAddict

Name: Mike
Age: 20
Location: MA
Profession: Student
Music: Punk/Hardcore, Metal, Rock, Blues, Dn'B
Likes: MUSIC, guitars, tattoos, piercings, dyed hair, lots of attitude, intelligence
Dislikes: ineptitude, lack of confidence and personality, narcissistic people and fish
About me: I'm a looooooooooooooooooong time lurker. We're talking years here people. I figured it was time to come to terms with some things and if i've known about the terms BBW and FA since jr. high something must be up right?


----------



## Wagimawr

Sensuous Eve said:


> Name: Eve
> Age: 30
> Location: Nevada
> Profession: Customer Service
> Music: Anything but country
> Likes: Friendly people, dancing, movies, animals
> Dislikes: don't have many
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


With a pic like that, we're excited you're here too.  Welcome!


----------



## out.of.habit

Wow! I turn around for a moment and suddenly, a parade! Where'd all you ladies and gents come from?! Welcome to the boards! Get comfy! Pull up a chair!
Glad to you have ya'll around.


----------



## volatile

Hello!
*Long* time lurker here. I figured it was time to come out of the corner. :batting: 

About me...Well I'm 26 years old, live in NE Ohio, single & I'm a true SSBBW! Not sure of my exact weight but my scale goes to 440lbs & i haven't been able to use it in over a year. lol

Anyways, this is me. Photos are about a year old but once I get a new digital camera (mine broke) I plan on updating them.


----------



## GPL

Welkom Volatile!

Hope you enjoy it here.
You look very cute in your pictures, hun:wubu: 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## supersoup

volatile said:


> Hello!
> *Long* time lurker here. I figured it was time to come out of the corner. :batting:
> 
> About me...Well I'm 26 years old, live in NE Ohio, single & I'm a true SSBBW! Not sure of my exact weight but my scale goes to 440lbs & i haven't been able to use it in over a year. lol
> 
> Anyways, this is me. Photos are about a year old but once I get a new digital camera (mine broke) I plan on updating them.


welcome!!!! ne ohio, that's where i'm from!!!


----------



## volatile

Small world! Where about are you? I'm in the Youngstown area.


----------



## supersoup

volatile said:


> Small world! Where about are you? I'm in the Youngstown area.



i'm right around there too! like 15 minutes.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Soupy and volatile! The new partners in crime.. DUN DUN DUNNN!!!!  
Welcome to the boards volatile. ^_^


----------



## GPL

Hehehe, the new partners in crime...
Than they would be VERY cool partners in crime, from what I've seen from Soup! Hehe, you guys gotta meet up and take some pictures;-) :wubu: 

GPL.


----------



## supersoup

GPL said:


> Hehehe, the new partners in crime...
> Than they would be VERY cool partners in crime, from what I've seen from Soup! Hehe, you guys gotta meet up and take some pictures;-) :wubu:
> 
> GPL.



maybe...we already have...

MINDFUCK!!!


----------



## volatile

> i'm right around there too! like 15 minutes.



Wow. I never thought I'd find anyone the lived around here. Tha'ts just odd. lol



> Soupy and volatile! The new partners in crime.. DUN DUN DUNNN!!!!
> Welcome to the boards volatile. ^_^



Thank you!



> Hehehe, the new partners in crime...
> Than they would be VERY cool partners in crime, from what I've seen from Soup! Hehe, you guys gotta meet up and take some pictures;-)



lol well we are close enough!



> maybe...we already have...
> 
> MINDFUCK!!!



shhh! lol keep them guessing


----------



## Teddy Bear

DUBLINDA said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Linda, Im 35yrs old and Im Irish but currently living in England which I love. This is my first post so please forgive me if I ramble too much or just talk nonsense.
> 
> Im not sure about posting a picture as I hate the way I look and am still getting used to this whole BBW thing which I do not really believe I belong to. Yes Im a big woman but I fail to see where beautiful and me come into it. My partner tells me Im an SSBBW and says it like its a good thing but I have yet to be convinced.



Hello Linda

It's been a while since I posted anything here, but I must say, I love your picture. You're really cute!

So, yes, you are a beautiful person, and don't let anybody tell you otherwise.


----------



## Tad

Wow, scads of new people over the last several days. Welcome all  

And especially, overdrive addict, I'm glad you've taken that step from lurking to posting--I hope we hear more from you now. Knowing about FAs and BBWs from junior high, did you actually make nice to the BBW in your school?

Regards;

Ed


----------



## ataraxia

volatile said:


> Wow. I never thought I'd find anyone the lived around here. Tha'ts just odd. lol



Hey, I'm in Pittsburgh, and there are few others on the western edge of PA. Not that far away either.

I didn't notice your post earlier. Welcome aboard (no pun intended.. or is there ). Lookin' good!


----------



## volatile

ataraxia said:


> Hey, I'm in Pittsburgh, and there are few others on the western edge of PA. Not that far away either.
> 
> I didn't notice your post earlier. Welcome aboard (no pun intended.. or is there ). Lookin' good!



Thanks for the welcome  Your right, Pittsburgh isn't that far although I've only been there once or twice. I really loved it though, I stayed downtown at the William Penn hotel, really beautiful.


----------



## ataraxia

volatile said:


> Thanks for the welcome  Your right, Pittsburgh isn't that far although I've only been there once or twice. I really loved it though, I stayed downtown at the William Penn hotel, really beautiful.



Ah, the William Penn. Right across the street from Steel Plaza subway station, where I used to catch my ride home from work every day.


----------



## ekmanifest

Elizabeth
Age: 41
Location: Huntington Beach, CA
Profession: Own my own management consulting firm
General stuff about me: I am beautiful, passionate, happy, smart, articulate. I am self-employed and do well in my career while still having time to enjoy life. I like drinking strong creamy coffee and reading the paper. Id rather be sitting in my backyard on a sunny day than just about anywhere. I hate to have my feet covered when I sleep. I love the smell of Hawaiian Tropic suntan oil. I type faster than you can talk. I love music and musicians - some of my favorites are the BoDeans, Indigo Girls, Alisson Krause, Split Enz. My voice is loud and my laughter carries. My whole life has been turned upside down this year, and I am happier than ever. (Hey - I know, it is very personal ad-like, but it was already written  ) 

View attachment ekgoodmay2007-1.JPG


----------



## yasuko_latexcat

Name: Celine R.
Age: 21
Location: Somewhere in the Canadian Maritimes
Profession: university student
Music: popular and one hit wonders
Likes: movies, anime/manga, Japan
Dislikes: that I don't have the ability use other artistic mediums besides fiction writing >.<
About me: To be honest, I've got Asperger syndrome. Google it, then you'll understand. 
Why I'm into this community: since a couple of years, I've started to get a deep interest in belly stuffing/inflation when I became a fan of the manga series "One Piece" (weird but true). My fandom work is mostly centered on writing One Piece fanfics with Luffy as the main character related to my fantasies.
Picture: not for now, but when I'll get a new digital camera, maybe I'll make a picture of my cute love handles.


----------



## volatile

ekmanifest said:


> Elizabeth
> Age: 41
> Location: Huntington Beach, CA
> Profession: Own my own management consulting firm
> General stuff about me: I am beautiful, passionate, happy, smart, articulate. I am self-employed and do well in my career while still having time to enjoy life. I like drinking strong creamy coffee and reading the paper. Id rather be sitting in my backyard on a sunny day than just about anywhere. I hate to have my feet covered when I sleep. I love the smell of Hawaiian Tropic suntan oil. I type faster than you can talk. I love music and musicians - some of my favorites are the BoDeans, Indigo Girls, Alisson Krause, Split Enz. My voice is loud and my laughter carries. My whole life has been turned upside down this year, and I am happier than ever. (Hey - I know, it is very personal ad-like, but it was already written  )



Welcome new people. I'm new as well.  

*Elizabeth*, I LOVE the smell of tanning lotion as well. I used to work at a tanning salon when I was in my teens & I loved it. I wish I still worked there, it was a pretty fun job...plus I got free tanning. heh


----------



## Wagimawr

yasuko_latexcat said:


> Name: Celine R.
> Age: 21
> Location: Somewhere in the Canadian Maritimes
> Profession: university student
> Music: popular and one hit wonders
> Likes: movies, anime/manga, Japan
> Dislikes: that I don't have the ability use other artistic mediums besides fiction writing >.<
> About me: To be honest, I've got Asperger syndrome. Google it, then you'll understand.
> Why I'm into this community: since a couple of years, I've started to get a deep interest in belly stuffing/inflation when I became a fan of the manga series "One Piece" (weird but true). My fandom work is mostly centered on writing One Piece fanfics with Luffy as the main character related to my fantasies.
> Picture: not for now, but when I'll get a new digital camera, maybe I'll make a picture of my cute love handles.


Welcome, Celine! Interesting to have another inflation fan around these parts, especially considering the not-so-nice things some members of inflation boards have to say about Dimensions.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Wagimawr said:


> Welcome, Celine! Interesting to have another inflation fan around these parts, especially considering the not-so-nice things some members of inflation boards have to say about Dimensions.



Why would inflation folks hate Dimensions?


----------



## Wagimawr

Cause a lot of inflation fetishists aren't into fat chicks. It's silly, really. Definitely not all of them, but it happens. Honestly, I think most of the younger ones are just pissed cause Dims is 18+


----------



## LillyBBBW

From what I recall the guys who were not into fat chics kinda felt under represented and overwhelmed in the inflation community but I had not heard anyone naming a grievance specifically towards Dimensions. I was expecting a Chuck Norris type vendetta story.


----------



## MMcC

Name: Maureen
Location: New england
Profession: Writer, photographer, artist
Music: all over the place-- Anuna is playing right now
Likes: books, ebaying, playing around on PSP, my friends rock!
Dislikes: dillentantes, wannabes of any kind, excuses
About me: writer... just branched out into erotica, planning a series featuring paranormal humor with some BBWs!

Me and my dog:


----------



## bigvegan

My friend Waxwing convinced me to join this board, as she said it was about the funnest ever.

So here I am:

Name - JB
Age - 32
Location - L.A.
Profession - Dilettante
Music - Johnny Cash, Techno, Industrial, etc.

Interests - lots and lots.


----------



## Waxwing

When I was a kid,
this was one of the nicest and best people that I had ever met. So, please welcome him.

John kicks my ass.


----------



## out.of.habit

bigvegan said:


> My friend Waxwing convinced me to join this board, as she said it was about the funnest ever.
> 
> So here I am:
> 
> Name - JB
> Age - 32
> Location - L.A.
> Profession - Dilettante
> Music - Johnny Cash, Techno, Industrial, etc.
> 
> Interests - lots and lots.





Waxwing said:


> When I was a kid,
> this was one of the nicest and best people that I had ever met. So, please welcome him.
> 
> John kicks my ass.



Can we keep him, Waxy? Can we?


----------



## Waxwing

You can keep him. 

The funny thing is that he is someone I haven't seen for 10 years, but someone that is funny and smart and awesome. Of all the people I've metl, he is one of the coolest.


----------



## supersoup

bigvegan said:


> My friend Waxwing convinced me to join this board, as she said it was about the funnest ever.
> 
> So here I am:
> 
> Name - JB
> Age - 32
> Location - L.A.
> Profession - Dilettante
> Music - Johnny Cash, Techno, Industrial, etc.
> 
> Interests - lots and lots.


yay!!! i adore waxy, so you must be good people!


----------



## Tad

Welcome Maureen and JB--I look forward to getting to know both of you better!

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Maureen and JB*
Glad to Meetchya both!​


----------



## feeder hound

name:wesley

age:17

into:reading,drinking,movies,freinds,and true love(call it cheesey if you will)

not into:smoking,drugs,and well thats about it im pretty much willing to do anything atleast once

in other words im a nerd


----------



## Wagimawr

feeder hound said:


> age:17


ahhahahahahahahah.

dumbass.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Wagimawr said:


> ahhahahahahahahah.
> 
> dumbass.



Heyyyyyyyyy.. Why do you have to be so demeaning man?


----------



## Wagimawr

Fine, ignore the "dumbass" part  point is, I got a laugh out of that one.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Wagimawr said:


> Fine, ignore the "dumbass" part  point is, I got a laugh out of that one.



I'll allow it!


----------



## Wagimawr

Jon Blaze said:


> I'll allow it!


Really now, though. You come onto a 18+ site and tell people you're 17?

Dumbass, indeed.


----------



## Sandie S-R

bigvegan said:


> My friend Waxwing convinced me to join this board, as she said it was about the funnest ever.
> 
> So here I am:
> 
> Name - JB
> Age - 32
> Location - L.A.
> Profession - Dilettante
> Music - Johnny Cash, Techno, Industrial, etc.
> 
> Interests - lots and lots.



Hey JB....welcome, and any friend of Waxy's is a friend of ours!

Enjoy!!


----------



## GTAFA

Argh.... :doh: 

First post as self-introduction..? hope i don't have my foot in my mouth (having done this wrong in some sense... is this going to come up as a reply to the first post or one of the later ones? oh well...who cares, right?).

It's so funny, everyone claims to have been around dimensions for years, and so, everytime there's a change of technology, the login names usually get shuffled. I used to post on the boards in the 90s, chatted for awhile, and have been through several names, sometimes seeing someone else grab my old name (i was once "delicious", but now i guess i don't taste so good..?), and sometimes just giving a particular medium a pass for a few years. Whereas I was a board poster in the 90s and early naughties (is that what we will call our current decade? talk about a misnomer. It's not nearly naughty ENOUGH!), I found I was more of a chatter of late.

Chat isn't as much fun for me lately, and currently prefer to chat on yahoo or MSN rather than via dimchat; but that will likely change again someday. There are cohorts who move through this place, regulars who come and go, and a few who stay on, and whose company I delight in. This is an amazing community, a treasure, a jewel, utopia, and sometimes, my worst nightmare, all in one. I love Dimensions, perhaps too much and recommend it every chance I get. Whenever I talk to a BBW or SSBBW who doesn't know about it, I urge them to visit, because it's truly such an amazing place. 

I know I know, it's not a short and miniscule hello, the way everyone else's self-intro is. SO?????? if this were a conference and we were going around the room introducing ourselves, and everyone had said "Joe Blow, from Ottawa, linebacker", "Minne demoucher, Quebec, escort services", "Bucky Fuller, Chicago, brush salesman".... I would be saying more than necessary. I am verbose, which is never going to be popular with more than a few people and will peeve some a whole lot. SPEAKING of size acceptance, i wish there were more acceptance of this kind of size... those of us with the gift of the blab.

Leslie


----------



## Tad

GTAFA said:


> I know I know, it's not a short and miniscule hello, the way everyone else's self-intro is. SO?????? if this were a conference and we were going around the room introducing ourselves, and everyone had said "Joe Blow, from Ottawa, linebacker", "Minne demoucher, Quebec, escort services", "Bucky Fuller, Chicago, brush salesman".... I would be saying more than necessary. I am verbose, which is never going to be popular with more than a few people and will peeve some a whole lot. SPEAKING of size acceptance, i wish there were more acceptance of this kind of size... those of us with the gift of the blab.



Heh, as someone who never really mastered brevity myself, I smiled reading that. So welcome to another Canuck--even if you are from Toronto  

-Ed, from Ottawa, definately not a linebacker.


----------



## Dj Zulu

Name: Darren
Age: 41
Location: San Francisco Bay Area (Walnut Creek to be exact)
Profession: Promoter of music and nightclub events including BBW events, Executive Chef and Dietitian with an emphasis on Senior Care.
Music: Dance Music of all genres except country and blues, 70s and 80s and chill out.
Likes: Fine wine, fine dining, traveling, politicial discussions, family things, an occasional movie (as long it's good)
Dislikes: Haters and closed minded people
About me: I have a big body and small arms! 

View attachment ZuluVegas.jpg


----------



## BBWGwen

Dj Zulu said:


> Name: Darren
> Age: 41
> Location: San Francisco Bay Area (Walnut Creek to be exact)
> Profession: Promoter of music and nightclub events including BBW events, Executive Chef and Dietitian with an emphasis on Senior Care.
> Music: Dance Music of all genres except country and blues, 70s and 80s and chill out.
> Likes: Fine wine, fine dining, traveling, politicial discussions, family things, an occasional movie (as long it's good)
> Dislikes: Haters and closed minded people
> About me: I have a big body and small arms!



Hey Darren! Ah how I miss BBN now that I'm in Seattle.


----------



## Dj Zulu

BBWGwen said:


> Hey Darren! Ah how I miss BBN now that I'm in Seattle.


Hey Gwen! We were just up in Seattle about a month ago, we'll have to come up and party with you sometime. I hope all is well and thanks for posting 

D-


----------



## BBWGwen

Dj Zulu said:


> Hey Gwen! We were just up in Seattle about a month ago, we'll have to come up and party with you sometime. I hope all is well and thanks for posting
> 
> D-



Definitely hit me up when you plan on visiting next. I was just in SF last week but I had missed the event.  Anyway it's good to see ya here!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Wagimawr said:


> ahhahahahahahahah.
> 
> dumbass.




NASTY. 

........


----------



## Wagimawr

GTAFA said:


> Argh.... :doh:
> 
> *words*
> 
> Leslie


Foot safely out of range of mouth, worry not!
Welcome


----------



## fat&happy

*Name:* fat&happy
*Location:* Midwest (US)
*Age:* 25
*Profession:* student; in the fall Ill student teach, and then Ill be off to teach
*Music:* big band, Irish, hymns, orchestral, some country, wax cylinders and 78s, among other things
*Likes:* books, music, museums, poetry, British comedies, traveling, ruins and old buildings, cemeteries, history, biology, teaching, cats, my body (in no particular order)
*Dislikes:* people who think Youve lost weight is the best compliment they could pay someone; writing academic papers (you know youve been in college too long when _academese creeps into your conversational speech); people who dont listen (but claim that theyre open-minded); large crowds
*About me:* Im both a BBW and an FFA. Im fairly introverted and rather shy, though Im not afraid to share my opinion on things I find important. I happened upon the fat acceptance movement about 8 years ago, and Ive been lurking around ever since._


----------



## Wagimawr

fat&happy said:


> wax cylinders and 78s,


Interesting. What're you going to teach?


----------



## fat&happy

Wagimawr said:


> What're you going to teach?


Whatever I can get hired to teach.  _Ideally_, I'd like to teach social studies or science in middle school/junior high.


----------



## Wagimawr

All power to ya - I know I personally don't have the patience to teach - just glad there are those that do.


----------



## Tad

fat&happy said:


> Whatever I can get hired to teach.  _Ideally_, I'd like to teach social studies or science in middle school/junior high.



Wow, kudos to you--it takes a special and brave breed to teach those ages, I think!

Oh, and welcome to the boards--I look forward to hearing more from you  

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## xlmdk

Sooo, this is my intro...

Well, first off, let me say it is really cool to find this site I am a big guy, and always have been! 
Been chatting A WHOLE LOT!!! And done some real world searching for a nice, sweet, easy going skinny lady, who would love nothing more than to be with a nice big sexy guy like me ...

Well, never had that luck, but this site gives me hope! a new world has been opened to me 

See you around gang 

View attachment loveit - Converted.jpg


----------



## Keb

Hi...

I've been lurking around for a bit, so I figured I should probably say hi properly if I'm going to be lurking so much. 

Name: Keb
Age: 27
Height: 5'8
Weight: Probably around 330, I don't get on a scale if I don't have to. 
Profession: Teacher

I've been overweight my whole life, though nobody said it was a problem till I was about 7. I actually find my very large feet to be more annoying than my weight (I usually have to get mens shoes, and I dream of custom shoes). I guess I'm a little shy about being here because I'm not sure I like how I look, but I'm sure as anything frustrated with discrimination against me because of it. 

Other things about me: I'm an American, I've lived in Japan for a couple years (if you want to feel big, that's the place to go...and by and large being foreign is a bigger deal than being big here, they just think it's cool because it's different--but don't try shopping for clothes!), I like to write and sew, and I play far too many video games. 

It seems to be an interesting community. Nice to meet you all. (Yoroshiku Onegaishimasu!)


----------



## Usagi

Name: Ashley
Age: 22
Location: NYC
Profession: Student
Music: J-pop, J-rock, K-pop, K-rock, C-pop, C-rock, pop, rock...anything but gangsta rap, religious and country music.
Likes: Anime, manga, video games, animals, shopping, hanging out, just chilling.
Dislikes: Stupid people, mean people, annoying people, most people in general.
About me: Just a boring ole gal, here to see what's up. Seeing why people like being fat or are attracted to fat people. Yes, I am fat but, obviously, have high self loathing.
picture:

http://img516.imageshack.us/img516/5223/thinkingrr0.jpg

http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/5297/picture008dy0.jpg

http://img157.imageshack.us/img157/6489/standingwk2.jpg

http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/4972/black1jj8.jpg


----------



## JlVETURKEY

Hello People,
I'm brand new to Dimensions, and am absolutely terrified by the blocks on my homepage.... they refuse to accept my pictures. Well, let me have a go at this.
Name: Dominick
Age: 19
Location: Arizona
Profession: Pre-Med Student and part time Golf Pro
Music: Let me put it this way... I own a record player, and consider anything 
newer than dec. 31st 1989 to be terrible.
Likes: German Cars, Italian Cars, Cooking, and Females
Dislikes: Asian cars and people best described as painfully unintelligent.
About me: well, I've never really openly professed my preference of chuby girls, but thats going to change. I abhor skinny women, and am most attracted to females that aren't your stereotypical girl.
picture:Lord knows I'm going to fail... but I'll try posting a picture anyways... 

View attachment golf 0151.JPG


----------



## Tad

welcome Kep, Usagi, and JiveTurkey--I hope you all have fun here.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## JlVETURKEY

Thanks. Its nice to be welcome here!


----------



## MisticalMisty

JlVETURKEY said:


> Hello People,
> I'm brand new to Dimensions, and am absolutely terrified by the blocks on my homepage.... they refuse to accept my pictures. Well, let me have a go at this.
> Name: Dominick
> Age: 19
> Location: Arizona
> Profession: Pre-Med Student and part time Golf Pro
> Music: Let me put it this way... I own a record player, and consider anything
> newer than dec. 31st 1989 to be terrible.
> Likes: German Cars, Italian Cars, Cooking, and Females
> Dislikes: Asian cars and people best described as painfully unintelligent.
> About me: well, I've never really openly professed my preference of chuby girls, but thats going to change. I abhor skinny women, and am most attracted to females that aren't your stereotypical girl.
> picture:Lord knows I'm going to fail... but I'll try posting a picture anyways...



Welcome Youngin'


----------



## faforlife

Hi all I have been lurking here for awhile and decided to post. My name is Matt and I am 21 years old and from Nebraska. If you want to know more just ask, and I look forward to meeting you all!


----------



## imaginarydiva21

*Name: Lauren
Age: 20
Location: SE London
Profession: Looking for work in childcare
Music: all types of Music especially westlife 
Likes: shopping,fashion,hanging out with my mates pub cinema clubbing (loads more)
Dislikes: 2 faced people
About me: check out my myspace to find out more http://www.myspace.com/insane_toothfairy 
*


----------



## GPL

Welcome Lauren!
I just checked out your MySpace and think you are a cute girl:wubu: 
Hope you have tons of fun overhere!

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## imaginarydiva21

hey thanks for the nice welcome and lovely compliment x


----------



## Porkbelly

Hi from Virginia!


----------



## BeckaBoo

Yet another lurker who's decided to come out and play with all you guys.

Name: Rebecca.
Location: England.
Profession: Fine assed administrator type.
Music: Super eclectic!
Likes: Reading, cooking, painting and drawing, movies, cheesecake, ridiculous comedy, fashion and checking guys out. :eat2: 
Dislikes: Soap operas, my landlord, stereotyping (especially of big blondes!) and lying arseholes.
About me: Over opinionated artistic type (though not pretentious), who loves to travel about and loves being curvy and soft!

This be me.
View attachment NewImagen.jpg


----------



## Venus Leveaux

Just thought I'd say hi and hello to everyone... I've posted a few time on here but I've not really introduced myself till now 

Name: Venus

Age: Wouldn't you like to know

Location: Central KY

Profession: Web Model

Music: Hard rock, heavy metal from the 80's and 90's, Alternative , Hip hop , R&B , everything

Likes: MUSIC, movies, books , Food , Chatting


----------



## CuslonGodibb

Hello all you nice people,

I registered a handle in the Dimensions Chat a while ago, and now I thought it was time for me to introduce myself on here, too - - -

As the title says, I am from Sweden. I am 23 years old and male. I am not very good at writing presentations about myself, so please bear with me and feel welcome to ask if there's anything you would like to know!

I found out about about this FA/Feederism thing a couple of years or so - by watching a documentary on TV, I think - and the whole thing sort of caught my interest. The thought that there actually are people who are happy with being fat and even want to be fat fascinated me. Then, I just realized and thought something like: "People who are fat and happy with their size - they're good-looking and attractive! Period!" ;-)

Considering this, I can call myself an FA. I'm not saying I have anything against thin girls, but I can't deny the fact that I think there is something special - in beauty and attraction - about bigger girls. (I am thin myself, though, and I don't even like food, so I guess I'll remain this way!)

What about Feederism, then? This "phenomenon" was so new to me that at first I could hardly believe it! Like, "are there really people who want to get fat ON PURPOSE?!" And obviously, there are! ;-) I certainly don't have anything at all against it, as long as no one is forced to gain weight against their own will! Am I a Feeder? Honestly, I'm not sure yet. I have never met a feedee in person IRL, but if I did - who knows...? However, I dare to call myself an FA, and something of an encourager.

That's what brought me here, so to speak. And who am I? I am rather a calm person, and I'm much into music and computers, and I like to read and write - - -

Well, that's about it. Feel welcome to ask if you want to know more! This place really seems to be friendly, and I hope I'll be able to pop in here every now and then - - - Take care, all of you!

/ CuslonGodibb


----------



## mrman1980uk

BeckaBoo said:


> Yet another lurker who's decided to come out and play with all you guys.
> 
> Name: Rebecca.
> Location: England.
> Profession: Fine assed administrator type.
> Music: Super eclectic!
> Likes: Reading, cooking, painting and drawing, movies, cheesecake, ridiculous comedy, fashion and checking guys out. :eat2:
> Dislikes: Soap operas, my landlord, stereotyping (especially of big blondes!) and lying arseholes.
> About me: Over opinionated artistic type (though not pretentious), who loves to travel about and loves being curvy and soft!
> 
> This be me.
> View attachment 21985



Hey, you're pretty! And well done you for disliking soap operas. They're evil.


----------



## Gluben

Well I'm not new, but I never introduced myself properly, so now's as good a time as any!

Name: Glenn Reuben
Age: 19
Location: Great Dunmow, Essex, England
Status: Single and looking!
Profession: Student
Interests: Comedy, music (Beatles, Pink Floyd, Britpop, indie), TV, internet, technology
Likes: Romantic comedies, decent music, quiet places, sweetness, innocence, BBWs and SSBBWs (obviously!), girls!
Dislikes: Arrogance, abuse, too much talking, loud music, packed atmospheres.
About me: Well, what to say? I like BBWs and SSBBWs of all kinds, but I do also like thinner girls. One person classed me as "bisizual" which I'm pretty happy with! I love comedy, mostly British but some American, and I like mostly indie music, but especially The Beatles.

I'm definitely not the outgoing type and a little shy but quite funny and a bit sarcastic at times. I don't drink or smoke or drive (well, learning to drive at the moment), and I prefer a quiet night in watching a DVD, preferrably a romantic comedy like Love Actually!

I watch TV a lot and go on the Internet far too often, and I've been described as a nice guy by most people, without being big-headed, honest! I am also single and very much looking, but I must say that I am put off by arrogance and people who generally too talkative or loud.

There's probably a lot more to say, but I'll leave it at that. I'm very pleased to be part of this forum and community and I hope you will welcome me with open arms! If you want to chat, add me on MSN/Windows Live Messenger, AIM, Yahoo IM, MySpace or Facebook. I'm pretty easy to find and would love to chat with similarly aged girls, if there are any out there who are single and looking!


----------



## GPL

BeckaBoo said:


> Yet another lurker who's decided to come out and play with all you guys.
> 
> Name: Rebecca.
> Location: England.
> Profession: Fine assed administrator type.
> Music: Super eclectic!
> Likes: Reading, cooking, painting and drawing, movies, cheesecake, ridiculous comedy, fashion and checking guys out. :eat2:
> Dislikes: Soap operas, my landlord, stereotyping (especially of big blondes!) and lying arseholes.
> About me: Over opinionated artistic type (though not pretentious), who loves to travel about and loves being curvy and soft!
> 
> This be me.
> View attachment 21985



Wow! And Welcome!
Lots of fun here, cutie:wubu: 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL

Venus Leveaux said:


> Just thought I'd say hi and hello to everyone... I've posted a few time on here but I've not really introduced myself till now
> 
> Name: Venus
> 
> Age: Wouldn't you like to know
> 
> Location: Central KY
> 
> Profession: Web Model
> 
> Music: Hard rock, heavy metal from the 80's and 90's, Alternative , Hip hop , R&B , everything
> 
> Likes: MUSIC, movies, books , Food , Chatting



Welcome Venus!
Hope to see more of you:happy: 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Prince Dyscord

Name: Alex
Location: Pennsylvania
Profession: Computer Nerd
Music: All across the board
Likes: Reading, writing, drawing, cooking, videogames and computers
Dislikes: judgemental people, fat bashing
About me: I'm silly, bisexual, 25, around 330 and 5'9". Lets not forget shy. lol. You wanna know more, ask 

View attachment 100_0349.JPG


View attachment 100_0383.JPG


----------



## curveyme

nickoftyme said:


> Hey everyone single 27 male here from NY
> 
> I have a pic on my lil profile thingy if your interested
> 
> I'm a paralegal, I'm about 6ft tall I like sports.
> 
> I like to paint toenails, I'm sarcastic.
> 
> I'm all about the Sopranos and the shield and anything with Christopher Walken
> 
> Want more?




Hello, Nick from a fellow Dims Chatter! I see you on-line /sometimes/, but I think we're generally on different schedules. LOL!! Nice to meet you.


----------



## curveyme

Mimi said:


> Hi everyone ... I am finally taking the plunge and coming out of the proverbial closet after peering out every now and then. I wrote my first post, realized that a black hole didn't swallow me up afterwards (nor did lightning hit me), so I'm braving the keyboard once again.
> 
> *Name:* Mimi
> *Age: *42
> *Location:* Ann Arbor, Michigan
> *Occupation:* Jewelry handcrafter
> *Music:* Too much to list, almost anything other than hard core rap and twangy country
> *Likes:* animals (those with fins or only 2-4 legs... any more and there is usually some screaming), movies, art fairs, museums, power tools, sci-fi, long and involved conversations, long and involved kisses, wickedly intelligent people (that should really be first)
> *Dislikes : *celery ('cause c'mon... what is that???), socks with sandals, mean people, and did I mention insects???
> *About me:* 5'6", 370+, dark hair, dark eyes, big brain.
> I'm a reasonably confident, witty, passionate, creative, and potentially goofy girl with a love for laughter. I'm always open to learning something new so if you've got something to teach me, I'm all ears
> 
> I think that's all that comes to mind at 4 in the morning ... hopefully it's a good enough start.




Ah ha! Another Dims Chatter that I don't see often. Nice to meet you Mimi!!


----------



## curveyme

Since I've been on the boards for a whole week or so now, I thought I'd join in the fun:

*Name*: Lesa

*Age*: 38

*Location*: Indianapolis, IN (Crossroads of America)

*Occupation*: Adoption facilitator and Graduate student

*Music*: Norah Jones, all the time; About anything else, depending on mood

Likes: Swimming!!!; Family/friends; Sweet, honest, manly (but romantic), intelligent, witty, men who are a little "geeky" and who love BBW!!!; My 4 cats (Tonya, Elsa, Trinka, Harriet); Education; History Channel; Sci-fi/Fantasy Movies (Serenity, Star Trek); Historically-Based Movies (Kingdom of Heaven, Alexander); Advocacy (for people w/disabiliites); Different cultures (including ethnic foods); Travel; Laughing at "everyday" stuff; Meeting new people; The "Golden Rule"; Going barefoot!

Dislikes: PREJUDICE; Ignorance; Materialism; Under-estimating oneself or others; Arrogance; Indifference (have an opinion, already!); Not knowing oneself and/or what one wants in life; "Players"!

About Me: I'm 5'6", 250, green eyes, light brown hair, very fair completed, applish/figure-8ish shaped. I'm divorced, after several years of marriage (to a man who never really appreciated BBW); I am confident, compassionate and resilliant, as well as a genuine, "Midwestern" girl; I value relationships (with SO, family, friends) more than /anything/ else; I appreciate clothes and like to look nice, but am NOT "materialistic"; I'm a "girly-girl", but NOT "high-maintenance"; I want to go to a Ren Faire this year!!

Whew! Did I mention that I liked to write too?? LOL!!


----------



## MissTanna

I thought I'd introduce myself here as well for those who haven't met me yet. 

Hi Everyone, I'm Tanna, (Carol is my real name) I am a 41 y.o. SSBBW. I currently live in Wisconsin. I chatted at DIMS before about 4 years ago, but then became engaged. I recently escaped the hellishness of that and Philladelphia (actually the city wasn't that bad, it was just the relationship hehe), and returned to my home state of Wisconsin. I am single again, and ready to start my life over and hopefully make some new friends and some hot FA's who can really appreciate me for me. 

Some of my interests: 80's Music, good stuff (like what's on radionigel.com), Cheesy Sci-Fi movies of the 50's & 60's, Universal Monster movies, Batman (the series), BTVS, Films (Documentaries, Indie, Foreign), Filmmaking, Anything creative, Coffee, Indulging on all my favorite treats, Hedonism, and oh yes...Hello Kitty.  Things I can't tolerate: Cheaters, Extreme Fetishists, and Pathological Liars. :doh: 

Please don't be afraid to say hi. I'm really pretty friendly and I like to give everyone a chance, even two sometimes! I'm a shorty for sure at 5' 2" and about 355lbs of big bellied round soft goodness. *Not a feedee or a gainer, just to get that out there. I just like to be me, I don't deny myself anything in life. It's way too short for that  :eat2:


----------



## GPL

Wow You are a beauty:wubu: 
And you were 41yo?? No way!!
Welcome, though and have tons of fun 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## MissTanna

Thanks for the welcome 

Yeah I am 41, I think staying out of the sun helps.  The only reason I do that is because I hate to be hot! lol


----------



## Jon Blaze

MissTanna said:


> Thanks for the welcome
> 
> Yeah I am 41, I think staying out of the sun helps.  The only reason I do that is because I hate to be hot! lol



You hate to be hot? Don't hate yourself now. :wubu:


----------



## MissTanna

LOL you know I meant I hate being hot...temperature hot! hehe

I'm a big girl what can I say? I love comfort...and 70 and no humidity is my comfort level.


----------



## big_gurl_lvr

Getting out of closet  
Well I'm here very long and chatting in room as well and despite having picture there I never put one in here. So here is one.


----------



## LillyBBBW

big_gurl_lvr said:


> Getting out of closet
> Well I'm here very long and chatting in room as well and despite having picture there I never put one in here. So here is one.



Beautiful picture big_gurl_lvr and welcome from the closet! The sunshine misses you.


----------



## Red

big_gurl_lvr said:


> Getting out of closet
> Well I'm here very long and chatting in room as well and despite having picture there I never put one in here. So here is one.



Excellent photograph!


----------



## AVAcado

Hello All!

So nice to finally officially join dimensions.
My good pal has been a member for quite some time and he finally convinced me to join in the fun. Not that he had to twist my arm! 
There are so many spots here I look forward to exploring and folks I look forward to connecting with...

I'm a musician, composer, writer, artist, teacher, massage therapist, creatvity coach...i.e.....another creative soul trying to stay true to my ineffable 'lil path in this left-brained, border-brandished, corporate laden World. And loving every minute of it!

Interests include pioneer days, gold rush history, exploring ghost towns, missions & new out-of-the-way places I've never been, foreign travel, global politics, cult classic films (Killer Tongue, Evil Dead, The Day The Earth Stood Still, Clockwork Orange, Altered State, Attack Of The 7-Foot Woman, Them, All Zombie Movies, Westworld, etc...) other films like The Game, My Man Godfrey, Rabbit Proof Fence, A Place In The Sun, All Christina Ricci Movies, All Katherin Hepburn Movies, Derailed, Sixth Sense, Borat, All Alien Movies, (even if they are really trashy...okay, especially then!), Sound Of Music, West Side Story, Carousel, Documentaries including An Inconvenient Truth, All Michael Moore Films, etc...

I'm very into music, into too many genres to list...(lucky you!)...

Just wanted to shout out a brief "Howdy!"
Nice to be here....Looking forward to getting to know folks!

Cheers;

Ava


View attachment AVAcado1.jpg


----------



## mimosa

big_gurl_lvr said:


> Getting out of closet
> Well I'm here very long and chatting in room as well and despite having picture there I never put one in here. So here is one.



Very Cute.


----------



## QuasimodoQT

AVAcado said:


> Hello All!
> 
> So nice to finally officially join dimensions.
> My good pal has been a member for quite some time and he finally convinced me to join in the fun. Not that he had to twist my arm!
> There are so many spots here I look forward to exploring and folks I look forward to connecting with...
> 
> I'm a musician, composer, writer, artist, teacher, massage therapist, creatvity coach...i.e.....another creative soul trying to stay true to my ineffable 'lil path in this left-brained, border-brandished, corporate laden World. And loving every minute of it!
> 
> Interests include pioneer days, gold rush history, exploring ghost towns, missions & new out-of-the-way places I've never been, foreign travel, global politics, cult classic films (Killer Tongue, Evil Dead, The Day The Earth Stood Still, Clockwork Orange, Altered State, Attack Of The 7-Foot Woman, Them, All Zombie Movies, Westworld, etc...) other films like The Game, My Man Godfrey, Rabbit Proof Fence, A Place In The Sun, All Christina Ricci Movies, All Katherin Hepburn Movies, Derailed, Sixth Sense, Borat, All Alien Movies, (even if they are really trashy...okay, especially then!), Sound Of Music, West Side Story, Carousel, Documentaries including An Inconvenient Truth, All Michael Moore Films, etc...
> 
> I'm very into music, into too many genres to list...(lucky you!)...
> 
> Just wanted to shout out a brief "Howdy!"
> Nice to be here....Looking forward to getting to know folks!
> 
> Cheers;
> 
> Ava
> 
> 
> View attachment 22201



Welcome to another creative soul.. glad your friend convinced you to join. 
I share several of your interests, so I'll be looking forward to reading your posts. And that's a great photo, too!


----------



## AVAcado

QuasimodoQT; regarding your "Welcome to another creative soul.. glad your friend convinced you to join. 
I share several of your interests, so I'll be looking forward to reading your posts."

Thanks. It's my first official forum. Ah, shucks!
I'm also an Anaiis Nin fan and that's one of my favorite quotes.

So what are some of the creative doings and beings that strike your Soul?


----------



## qwertyman173

After several years of lurking, I thought I would finally come out and say hi!

Name: Andy

Age: 20

Location: UK

Profession: Student

Music: Pretty much anything - depends on how I am feeling

Likes: Pretty much anything. I try everything at least once. How can you tell if you like it or not without trying it?


----------



## QuasimodoQT

AVAcado said:


> QuasimodoQT; regarding your "Welcome to another creative soul.. glad your friend convinced you to join.
> I share several of your interests, so I'll be looking forward to reading your posts."
> 
> Thanks. It's my first official forum. Ah, shucks!
> I'm also an Anaiis Nin fan and that's one of my favorite quotes.
> 
> So what are some of the creative doings and beings that strike your Soul?



*Some of the things that struck me about your first post..*

"I'm a musician, composer, writer, artist, teacher, massage therapist, creatvity coach...i.e.....another creative soul trying to stay true to my ineffable 'lil path...."

*Well, I'm also a musician, writer, artist and teacher, and my sister-in-law is a massage therapist who has taught me some things to help my hubby, since I already used to do quite a bit of sports massage.*

"Interests include pioneer days, gold rush history, exploring ghost towns, missions..."

*I'm from out west, I've been to a lot of places like the end of the Oregon Trail, Fort Stevens, Fort Clatsop, some ghost towns, competed at Saragosa and dressed as a dancehall girl and sang with a group called the Hadleyville Stage Company.*

" ...& new out-of-the-way places I've never been, foreign travel..."

*I love travel, 10 other countries and counting, and all but 2 US states, and I love exploring, even just in this city.*

cult classic films (Killer Tongue, Evil Dead, The Day The Earth Stood Still, Clockwork Orange, Altered State, Attack Of The 7-Foot Woman, Them, All Zombie Movies, Westworld, etc...) other films like The Game, My Man Godfrey, Rabbit Proof Fence, A Place In The Sun, All Christina Ricci Movies, All Katherin Hepburn Movies, Derailed, Sixth Sense, Borat, All Alien Movies, (even if they are really trashy...okay, especially then!), Sound Of Music, West Side Story, Carousel, Documentaries including An Inconvenient Truth, All Michael Moore Films, etc...

*Clockwork Orange and Altered States are faves of mine, too, along with The Quiet Earth and other alternate future/history type sci flicks. Borat made me weep with uncomfortable laughter. Like the same doc films, know all the words to ensembles in Carousel (performed in this one), and of course enjoy many other musicals.*

I'm very into music, into too many genres to list...(lucky you!)...

*Also have a wide palette of musical interests.

See why I didn't reply until prompted?  *


----------



## CuteSweetBBW4u

Hey! A friend of mine (Rowan) told me to check this place out, so here I am  


Name: Laurie
Age: 26
Location: Worcester, Massachusetts
Profession: Data Processing/Appeals/Phone Clerk
Music: Love Rock...But I will listen to anything that has a good beat
Likes: Hugs, Kisses, movies, Music, Sporting events, the Beach
Dislikes: Rude people
About me: I'm a fun, sweet, honest gal  
Picture: I'll post a couple of pics
















Hope to meet some new people and get to posting :kiss2:


----------



## Wagimawr

Well, feel free to post even before you meet people. 

Beautiful pics, and welcome!


----------



## CuteSweetBBW4u

Wagimawr said:


> Well, feel free to post even before you meet people.
> 
> Beautiful pics, and welcome!



Oh I plan on it, just overwhelmed at the moment with so many things to post on lol. 

When I have more time to browse I will do that..

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## The Speckled One

Hi all, 

been enjoying the banter here on and off for years and the time has come to say hello....






me again on the Cuillin ridge (an easy bit of it)





anyway, keep up the good work people! Have resolved to stick my own oar in from time to time and am looking foward to it!


----------



## The Speckled One

Neglected to include any personal details in last post:doh: 

Name: Rich
Age: 32
Location: The Cambridgeshire Fens (yawn)
Occupation: Social Care- aspiring primary school teacher
Music: Loads of stuff, Bowie and James Brown to Aphex Twin and Four Tet
Passions: Nature (from teeny insects to huge mountains) being outdoors and cycling
Weaknesses: women with tummies:happy: , dancing like a total tool after two beers: :blush: 
I wish I was:.........living in the isle of Skye

Ok, Im done.


----------



## DUBLINDA

Name: Rich
Age: 32
Location: The Cambridgeshire Fens (yawn)


HI Rich,

Hey those Fens are quite pretty even if they can be a bit whiffy during the hot summer months which we are not having atm.


----------



## The Speckled One

"Hey those Fens are quite pretty even if they can be a bit whiffy during the hot summer months which we are not having atm."

'Spose they do have a charm of sorts (for a landscape that should, by all rights, be under about 12ft of water). Give me hills and mountains anyday though. something about all that sky in the fens, it gets abit opressive sometimes!


----------



## mossystate

The Speckled One said:


> Have resolved to stick my own oar in from time to time and am looking foward to it!






Aaaaaand...your butt.....


----------



## foodee_mom

Why do I feel like I'm at an AA meeting?
Name: Emily
Age: 44
Location: Oklahoma
Profession: SAHM, Student
Music: Rock, Country, Blue Grass, Western Swing, Disco, . . . oh poo! let's just say I love good music!
Likes: lasagne, Pugs, hubby (for now), pregnant bellies!
Dislikes: LOUD music
About me: Trekker, chocaholic, cheesaholic, pack rat, bookworm, and lazy


----------



## Liberated Curves

Hi everyone,

My name is Shannon and I am a 27 year old voluptuous woman from Ontario, Canada. I thought I'd add my introduction to these pages and pages of fat-filled fun 

I've always been big, ever since childhood and have come to love every ounce of my curves. I have known of this website and these forums for years but have never actively involved myself. I love to chat with new people and never turn down the opportunity to chat with a fellow fat-admirer or a curvy friend.

Well, I'll keep this short and sweet. See you around


----------



## AnnMarie

Welcome to the newest newbies!!


----------



## ssbbwjessica

*Name:* Jessica
*Age:* 19 (I am soooo close to 20 I can taste it!)
*Location:* Montreal, Canada

*Profession:* Being awesome.  I kid. I'm in the process of becoming a video game tester- so... that DOES make me awesome. Ah ha ha.

*Music:* I like obscure things, but... anything really. If you were to take a gander at my playlist and judge me by that, you'd think I have problems (Alice Cooper, O Zone, Three Days Grace, Sailor Moon and that pirate song they sang on that kiddy show Lazy Town? on one list? yessir!)

*Likes:* kittens, things that smell good, chocolate, them viddya games, cutting my hair, sushi, art, drawing, anime, pirates, ninjas, cartoons
*Dislikes:* running, long walks, cliche female characters in games/movies/ and telivision (you know the type- the ones who keep being useless and getting themselves kidnapped. Male protagonists? Please keep your ladies on a leash, kthankyou), rap, hip-hop, groups of people, working

*About me:* Holy crap am I ever silly. I can be mature when need be, but THAT isn't any fun, now is it? Hurm. I like the color purple and I tend to ramble. A lot. Like this thing right here, I could've ended it at the color purple, or the rambling thing- but here I am! Still talking it about it. I'm prettu sure this will worsen with age. My goodness, when I'm old and wrinkly I'll never shut up! Audible gasp. :shocked: 

*Picture:*


----------



## The Speckled One

mossystate said:


> Aaaaaand...your butt.....



Touche!

Sensibly I will not be attemting to stick both in at once, an accident waiting to happen if ever there was one. Wouldn't fancy explaining it at the hospital.


----------



## mimosa

I wanted to re-introduce myself. I had said before I was leaving. I decided to try again. 

They call me Mimi. That's a nickname I had since... forever.
I just turned 28 on May 14. I moved to Colorado 10 months ago. Before that I lived in the Metro Atlanta, Georgia area for 8 years. 
I am Chicana. ( Mexican, born in the U.S.) 
I have one son and he was diagnosed with a brain tumor in 2006. He had surgery and is back to his normal 3 year old self. ( I thank God everyday.)
I try to be open-minded. I like talking to all kinds of people of every race and background. I think that is what adds flavor to life. 
I always try to conduct myself like a lady. The only time I act unlady-like is when I am too angry or .......:blush: 
If you have any questions or just want to talk, send me a message. I would love to hear from you. God bless and take care. Besitos, Mimi:kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## Wagimawr

Hola, bonita Mimi!  Nice to see your pretty self back here again.


----------



## LillyBBBW

mimosa said:


> I wanted to re-introduce myself. I had said before I was leaving. I decided to try again.
> 
> They call me Mimi. That's a nickname I had since... forever.
> I just turned 28 on May 14. I moved to Colorado 10 months ago. Before that I lived in the Metro Atlanta, Georgia area for 8 years.
> I am Chicana. ( Mexican, born in the U.S.)
> I have one son and he was diagnosed with a brain tumor in 2006. He had surgery and is back to his normal 3 year old self. ( I thank God everyday.)
> I try to be open-minded. I like talking to all kinds of people of every race and background. I think that is what adds flavor to life.
> I always try to conduct myself like a lady. The only time I act unlady-like is when I am too angry or .......:blush:
> If you have any questions or just want to talk, send me a message. I would love to hear from you. God bless and take care. Besitos, Mimi:kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:



Hola Mimi, bien venidos muchacha muy bonita!


----------



## Baldnblk2002

WOW your a hot looking women,just wanted to say hello and I hope your son is doing fine 

Luke


----------



## mimosa

Gracias to all of you. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Prince Dyscord

ssbbwjessica said:


> *Name:* Jessica
> *Age:* 19 (I am soooo close to 20 I can taste it!)
> *Location:* Montreal, Canada
> 
> *Profession:* Being awesome.  I kid. I'm in the process of becoming a video game tester- so... that DOES make me awesome. Ah ha ha.
> 
> *Music:* I like obscure things, but... anything really. If you were to take a gander at my playlist and judge me by that, you'd think I have problems (Alice Cooper, O Zone, Three Days Grace, Sailor Moon and that pirate song they sang on that kiddy show Lazy Town? on one list? yessir!)
> 
> *Likes:* kittens, things that smell good, chocolate, them viddya games, cutting my hair, sushi, art, drawing, anime, pirates, ninjas, cartoons
> *Dislikes:* running, long walks, cliche female characters in games/movies/ and telivision (you know the type- the ones who keep being useless and getting themselves kidnapped. Male protagonists? Please keep your ladies on a leash, kthankyou), rap, hip-hop, groups of people, working
> 
> *About me:* Holy crap am I ever silly. I can be mature when need be, but THAT isn't any fun, now is it? Hurm. I like the color purple and I tend to ramble. A lot. Like this thing right here, I could've ended it at the color purple, or the rambling thing- but here I am! Still talking it about it. I'm prettu sure this will worsen with age. My goodness, when I'm old and wrinkly I'll never shut up! Audible gasp. :shocked:
> 
> *Picture:*



Video gamers unite!

Heh heh. A VG tester? :smitten: Yup, that makes you so damn awesome in my eyes.  Wish I could become one, but I don't know where to start.


----------



## supersoup

The Speckled One said:


> Hi all,
> 
> been enjoying the banter here on and off for years and the time has come to say hello....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me again on the Cuillin ridge (an easy bit of it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, keep up the good work people! Have resolved to stick my own oar in from time to time and am looking foward to it!



another person with freckles!! yay!!!!

welcome new kids!


----------



## Sandie S-R

A big Dimensions welcome to of all the new folks. Jump in wherever you feel comfy. I hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Osita

Name: Ebony Bean
Age: 32 
Location: Mobile, AL
Profession: Urban Search and Rescue Cainine Trainer (in training)
Music: Rock, R & B, Jazz, Classical, Blues, Techno
Likes: Animals, plants, training dogs, Animal rescue, growing things, driving, good honest friends
Dislikes: inconsiderate people, physical limitations, 
Relationship: Single and not looking
About me: I'm an ebony ssbbw looking for good friends male and female. I'm new to the BBW/BHM community but I'm loving it. I'm an open book to good people. If you want to know, by all means, please ask.
Picture: I don't know how to post one here, but check out my profile or contact me.
Homepage: www.myspace.com/shyosita


----------



## Dutch Rubensfan

Hi, i am a FA from Amsterdam, Holland. I am 48 year, not big shaped, just normal posture but with a great height. I am interested in big beautiful women and woman who do not mind to gain.

Kind regards
Dutch Rubensfan 

View attachment uitvergroot landscape.jpg


----------



## ExpandingHorizons

You're 48 years old?! You look like you're in the 30's. You sure take good care of yourself. Good luck finding a BBW.


----------



## tnekkralc1956

Yes, I'm smiling.

Rapunzel lets down her golden stair. Thanks again for the invite, Sandie.


----------



## Jes

GPL said:


> Welcome Venus!
> Hope to see more of you:happy:
> 
> Hugs,
> GPL.



how come you never offer the guys tight hugs and belly rubs, and tell them you want to see more of them, GPL? Don't you want to be welcoming??


----------



## LexLithium

* Who am I:* Lexi
*Age:* 23
*About me:* Well... I was never really good at this kinda stuff cause everyone finds different things interesting. I'm a geek through and through. I play magic the gathering, read comics, play video games, Role Play, and I'm a big book worm. I love reading and learning new things. I love nature too. Hm, I'm a jill of all trades really. I know graphic design and editing of photographs, among other things. I guess if you want to know anything else you can ask. 
View attachment cam.jpg


----------



## fattiegossip

Hey everyone! I'm not exactly "new" to Dimensions, but I haven't been on the boards in a couple of years until recently, and was shocked to find how nice and new it is, so I DO feel new to this forum . I also haven't been in Dim Chat for a long while, but I may be popping in and out again.

I'm 22 years old, and I work as a project manager for a window treatment company (trust me it's fun!). I just moved to Georgia a few months ago, and I'm still getting used to how VERY different it is here than Florida!:batting: 

Since others are sharing photos it looks like, here's a couple of me.


----------



## phatfatgirl

well i'm also kinda new..
I'm Amber.. 26 years old from New York..
some of my interests are reading.. love Stephen King and Dean Koontz is my favorite  
I'm also into Music- as in Industrial and EBM, some techno and rock.. but anyway this i also feel is very awkward.. writing about myself in the 3rd person.. but here's a pic 

View attachment mefromjen2.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr

phatfatgirl said:


> well i'm also kinda new..
> I'm Amber.. 26 years old from New York..
> some of my interests are reading.. love Stephen King and Dean Koontz is my favorite
> I'm also into Music- as in Industrial and EBM, some techno and rock.. but anyway this i also feel is very awkward.. writing about myself in the 3rd person.. but here's a pic


Very beautiful, welcome!  Interesting taste in writers, too - have you read King's "Everythings Eventual" or Koontz's "The Husband" yet?


----------



## phatfatgirl

Wagimawr said:


> Very beautiful, welcome!  Interesting taste in writers, too - have you read King's "Everythings Eventual" or Koontz's "The Husband" yet?



Thank you very much!  And as soon as something comes out by either author I have to grab it off the shelf! So therefore I've read both! "The Husband" is a quick read though- I found it very hard to put down!


----------



## Renaissance Woman

Welcome you new gorgeous peoples!


----------



## TheyCallMeThumbs

Yeaaaah....
Didn't see this.


----------



## deeperez1

*Name*: David

*Age*: 35, NYC

*Profession*: Database Programming, Presentation Design

*Music*: too many to list here! but I like a bit of everything, from rock, to pop, to rap, to country, to freestyle... it's whatever I'm in the mood for I guess...

*Likes*: all things BBW... Lasagna... Movies... Computers... Beach/Lake... Sports... And sometimes just interacting with people!

*Dislikes*: insecurity, cruelty, gold-diggin, judgemental people, lies, distrust, and just overall discosiderate rude people.

*About me*: I guess there's not much else to say other than what I've already written here, but if there's anything else you want to know, just drop me a PM.

Here's a couple of pics for those who wish to know what I look like. 

View attachment DAVID BLUE SHIRT.jpg


View attachment David khaki shirt.JPG


View attachment Medium 0008[1].jpg


----------



## gehls72

Hi  

I am a 34y. old 6.2 single man from Europe. I´m also since years a quiet User in dimensions.

To me: Single, big(280lbs) and like BBW and SSBBW. I live in the biggest town and capital from Germany Berlin ! Here are 3 Airports, and also every day flights to the USA. I was 2000 for 2 weeks in Texas and Washington.

I like fun, but no big Partys with to much drings. More the normal: cinema, Bowling, Nature and so..
Also I like Kids and Pets.

A clean man: No drugs, no smoker, rare alcohol.

I seek friends, and also the One Woman for me.

Write me !

André

Sorry, my US-english is no perfect. My home-language is german.


----------



## angel_love_

Hello again

Been a while since I posted and just wanted to say hello from Connecticut USA

Proud SSBBW age 44DD
True Pear
416lbs
5 foot one
44DD
waist 54
Hips 74 inches
Thighs 34 inches

Long brown hair
Brown eyes
French/Native American Indian

Love most kinds of music
Loves to dance
Write poetry and have one in hard cover print
love the out doors
Swimming
hopeless Romantic
Open minded
Adores a great Kisser

Well I better stop before I bore you LOL
Feel free to hit me up to chat if you like
I worked on my profile a bit so hope contact info is on profile.


----------



## SamanthaNY

angel_love_ said:


> Proud SSBBW age 44DD
> True Pear
> 416lbs
> 5 foot one
> 44DD
> waist 54
> Hips 74 inches
> Thighs 34 inches



Age has a cup size now? I need to find out mine!


----------



## angel_love_

oops sorry
It was a typo
age 44
top 44DD
LOL

Changed it while editing thinking I was at measurements


----------



## Ample Pie

I know I've been here almost a year. I also know I may have done this before, but I'm going to do it again. Why? Because people keep asking me my name.

haha

My name is Rebecca--yep, that's actually my name. Rebecca Lynn Soandso. The soandso isn't real but the rest is. Yes, I know about the country song. Yes, people have called me Rebecca of Sunnybrook Farm. No, I'm not generally chipper enough to earn that. 

Just wanted to clear that up.

Thank you, thank you.

:bow:


----------



## mossystate

Rebecca said:


> Rebecca Lynn Soandso.




I spent a split second sounding that out and thinking.."My god..this woman is crazy, giving out her last name"..


----------



## angel_love_

deeperez1 said:


> *Name*: David
> 
> *Age*: 35, NYC
> 
> *Profession*: Database Programming, Presentation Design
> 
> *Music*: too many to list here! but I like a bit of everything, from rock, to pop, to rap, to country, to freestyle... it's whatever I'm in the mood for I guess...
> 
> *Likes*: all things BBW... Lasagna... Movies... Computers... Beach/Lake... Sports... And sometimes just interacting with people!
> 
> *Dislikes*: insecurity, cruelty, gold-diggin, judgemental people, lies, distrust, and just overall discosiderate rude people.
> 
> *About me*: I guess there's not much else to say other than what I've already written here, but if there's anything else you want to know, just drop me a PM.
> 
> Here's a couple of pics for those who wish to know what I look like.


Hello David

Welcome to the forum. Kick up your feet relax and chill here with us a while. I don't post here much but it's a great community and I love reading the forum. I love learning about people and there thoughts on different topics. I also find that even if at times I don't agree with someones opinion most here at least shows each other respect and are willing to hear your point of views. Anyone interested in getting to know me better may visit my 360 at yahoo same handle as here. I took the time to read what you had to say and my attention was drawn to the things you had to say about your dislikes. Rudeness is high on my list as well and I have even put my thoughts to blog at 360 on this topic. Good luck and again welcome.

Jacqueline


----------



## Jon Blaze

deeperez1 said:


> *Name*: David
> 
> *Age*: 35, NYC
> 
> *Profession*: Database Programming, Presentation Design
> 
> *Music*: too many to list here! but I like a bit of everything, from rock, to pop, to rap, to country, to freestyle... it's whatever I'm in the mood for I guess...
> 
> *Likes*: all things BBW... Lasagna... Movies... Computers... Beach/Lake... Sports... And sometimes just interacting with people!
> 
> *Dislikes*: insecurity, cruelty, gold-diggin, judgemental people, lies, distrust, and just overall discosiderate rude people.
> 
> *About me*: I guess there's not much else to say other than what I've already written here, but if there's anything else you want to know, just drop me a PM.
> 
> Here's a couple of pics for those who wish to know what I look like.




Lookin' like a pimp in that last pic! :bow:


----------



## willy_peters

I am Willy Peters happy to be here look forward to interacting on this board. Thank you for having me


----------



## sprint45_45

name: spencer
Age: 18
Location: Buffalo
Profesion: student
Music: classic rock
likes: cars, sports
dislikes: jeff gordon, and people who can not shut up


----------



## MisticalMisty

deeperez1 said:


> *Name*: David



Your eyes are gorgeous!

Welcome to the boards


----------



## MisticalMisty

Welcome to all the latest newbies. Hope you hang around and jump in wherever you like


----------



## angel_love_

Hmmmmmm lets see If I can help you think it out.
Security Guard = Strong masculine
Likes Import cars = Intrigue and adventure
Likes weed = Bad boy type
Likes BBW = Blessing from God

But then again I'm just gussing here


----------



## angel_love_

Hmmmmmm lets see If I can help you think it out.
Security Guard = Strong masculine
Likes Import cars = Intrigue and adventure
Likes weed = Bad boy type
Likes BBW = Blessing from God

But then again I'm just gussing here


elle camino said:


> ok WHY do i find this sentence so charming?? i honestly have no idea* but let's be friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm sure it's got _nothing_ to do with the fact that every guy i grew up with is into weed and import cars, pretty much exclusively.


----------



## damion_graysteel

NAME:daniel
AGE:19
LOCALE:Lorain Ohio
INTERESTS:metal,removal of the stain of christ,
dungeons&dragons,asatru,cats,horrer movies,
Dragons,WOLVES,vampirism,nature,magick,the occult,FOOD,
DISLIKES:loudpeople,cities,polution,fundies,guns,crowds,shopping-malls,
telephones,overtalkitive girls,medical centers,america,illegal-aliens
HT:6ft 0in
WHT:320lbs
EYES:any and all colors if you look deep 
HAIR:mix of brown tan and blonde


----------



## elle camino

angel_love_ said:


> Hmmmmmm lets see If I can help you think it out.
> Security Guard = Strong masculine
> Likes Import cars = Intrigue and adventure
> Likes weed = Bad boy type
> Likes BBW = Blessing from God


er...no. it's really just that i grew up with dudes like that so i now find it oddly charming. 


also import cars = intrigue? smokes dope = 'bad boy'?? hahahahahah _what_?


----------



## BigCutieRobyn

Ok I may have already done this but I think it is time for me to realllly come out!

I am Robyn, almost 19 years old, college student, I love to model and to be the center of attention. I love to laugh and if you can make me laugh we will get along GREAT!!


----------



## Teresa

I'll join in on the introductions and say a quick hello. 

My name is Teresa and I recently created a profile here on Dimensions. I've hung out around these parts for many years and even posted many *many* moons ago. Maybe some of you "old timers" will remember me from my picture. :batting: 

I've aged a bit since my last post (I think it's been about 4 years), I'm now 44. I live in Virginia. I love all kinds of music, but mostly country. As far as books and TV go, some of my favorites have been mentioned by others.... books: Dean Koontz, Stephen King, tv: Stargate SG-1 and Atlantis (I'm going through withdrawal now that they're not being shown on a regular basis. :bounce: 

I'm sure there's lots more I could tell about myself, but I'll leave that for another post. This was after all supposed to be just a *quick* hello.  


Take care, 
Teresa


----------



## BbwMissMaggy

HELLO EVERYONE. I'm Maggy. I am new here and just joined and look forward to posting more in the future. I'm 33. 

View attachment April Maggie001_edited.jpg


----------



## BbwMissMaggy

oops forgot to add my stats.

name- Maggie
age- 33
have burgandy hair
blue/green eyes
am a ssbbw at 570+lbs
live near Yukon, Oklahoma
music i like- goth, metal, and hard rock
i am a 64 dd. i like horror movies. i write for fun. i love having pics taken of me and showing what i have. if you wanna know more about me pm me. love and kisses :kiss2:


----------



## GPL

BbwMissMaggy said:


> HELLO EVERYONE. I'm Maggy. I am new here and just joined and look forward to posting more in the future. I'm 33.



Welcome Maggy!

I saw you in FatForums before. Nice to have you here 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## benzdiesel

New member... 

I'm not going to show my face or say too much about me, just because my story to my parents (who give me a hard time about my weight) is that I'm trying to lose  ... so I'd just as soon they didn't identify me on the computer somehow. 

NAME: just use my screen name for now. please. sry. 
Gender: male
Age: closer to 19 than 18
height: 6'3" or somewhere in that neighborhood, don't know for sure
Occupation: headed to appalachian state university in north carolina as a freshman in the fall, computer I.T. intern in the meantime. 
Size: 48-50"ish
Weight: rollercoasters regularly between about 295 up to 305 ish. 302 at the moment; it was 285 for more than a year but here recently for some reason it jumped up... hitting 300 was sort of an oh-no moment but now I'm over it...thus why I'm joining. 

My story: Well, basically, i'm going on 19 years old, headed to college, and I'm just sick and tired of seeing society believe that size matters. My blood pressure and stuff are fine, I'm able to hike and do all the activities I want to do... in other words, I'm perfectly healthy even at 300-ish pounds. My parents want me to lose... I don't see that my weight is an issue and I think losing is too much effort for a goal that isn't my own goal anyway. I'm not trying to gain, but at this point if I do it's okay. For a long time, I'd say to myself things like "oh holy cow, if I hit 300 I'll go crazy" - for the longest time I hated the thought of gaining more weight, I already feel weird enough around most of my school friends - and then, by accident, one day I did... and I realized it didn't make a bit of difference to me. I felt the same. So now, I'm just sort of out to prove that a fat guy can be a useful member of society just like a thin one. I'm not into the dating scene at all but I do find larger people more attractive... that's about it for now. 

Basically, I've never cared what people looked like, I only look at the insides where it matters, and I'm just sort of trying to prove to the world that they ought to do the same thing  My weight sort of naturally maintains itself, I've always been in the range between "borderline chubby" and "obese" my entire life since I was about 8 years old, I have no idea why... and it doesn't matter to me anymore. I'm not trying to gain, I'm not trying to lose... I don't really like the thought of gaining much more than this because I think i'd start having joint problems and heart attack risks and diabetes and stuff... but i'm definitely happy with what I've got, I'm going to quit worrying about it... and if I end up at 325 or something by accident one day then so be it, I'll be cool with it.


----------



## bamabbwgirl37

hey all: im new to this site thought i would join and make some new friends and get things off my chest when it comes to me being a big gal in the south.


----------



## Wagimawr

From a guy in the south who likes big gals, welcome, Shana!


----------



## ukchublette

*Name: Debs
Age: 31 
Location: London
Profession: play group leader (under5's)
Music: just love music from old stuff like the rolling stones to current indie stuff
Likes: Laughing untill I cry Jack Daniels untill im sick Westham untill I die lol
Dislikes: Garlic ewww have you any idea how bad you smell when you eat this stuff!!!
About me: Short fat n funny London chick 
picture:<<<<<<< thats me there in the yellow lol :kiss2: *


----------



## Jon Blaze

ukchublette said:


> *Name: Debs
> Age: 31
> Location: London
> Profession: play group leader (under5's)
> Music: just love music from old stuff like the rolling stones to current indie stuff
> Likes: Laughing untill I cry Jack Daniels untill im sick Westham untill I die lol
> Dislikes: Garlic ewww have you any idea how bad you smell when you eat this stuff!!!
> About me: Short fat n funny London chick
> picture:<<<<<<< thats me there in the yellow lol :kiss2: *



Looking wonderful in that avatar!  
Welcome to the boards.


----------



## foodee_mom

Heh heh . . . I have one when hubby and I married but that was 8 years and about 100 lbs. ago . . . :wubu: We were made for each other! ~ Emily
View attachment wedding08151999A.JPG


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune

Accept myself as what? A HammerFall fan? An aunt of 5? Geez.


----------



## supersoup

thanks new kids, for all the introductions and showing your faces!!

welcome!!


----------



## ssbbwpunkgirl

Hello everyone. Im not new to chat but I am partially new to the boards. 

My name is Chrisa
I am 26 years old
I live in st.louis Missouri 
I am going to school to work in the music industry(unless I change my mind again lol) 

um.. thats about it


----------



## MisticalMisty

BbwMissMaggy said:


> oops forgot to add my stats.
> 
> name- Maggie
> age- 33
> have burgandy hair
> blue/green eyes
> am a ssbbw at 570+lbs
> live near Yukon, Oklahoma
> music i like- goth, metal, and hard rock
> i am a 64 dd. i like horror movies. i write for fun. i love having pics taken of me and showing what i have. if you wanna know more about me pm me. love and kisses :kiss2:



YAY..another Okie..Welcome to the boards!


----------



## AnnMarie

Any more fighting/arguing/name-calling in this thread and it's going to be trouble for everyone. 

Introductions are fine, keep the rest of it in PMs and off of this thread. 

/mod


----------



## BbwMissMaggy

MisticalMisty said:


> YAY..another Okie..Welcome to the boards!



:shocked: Wow!!!!!! Another okie, sweet. How ya doin' way up in the Big T?


----------



## Dantes524

Hey folks! My name's Andrew, I'm a 21-year old college student (junior) outside of Philadelphia. I like classical music, classic rock (Billy Joel, Springsteen, Creedence, Paul Simon, Great Big Sea...), reading, history, the outdoors, and so on. I'm pretty well-rounded (personality, not shape), but don't try and talk to me about sports =)

Anyways, I've been a lurker here for awhile and thought I'd sign up. That's a picture of me under my name, and, like most guys here, I like ladies with a little "meat on their bones". I'm glad to be a part of the Dimensions community!


----------



## LillyBBBW

Dantes524 said:


> Hey folks! My name's Andrew, I'm a 21-year old college student (junior) outside of Philadelphia. I like classical music, classic rock (Billy Joel, Springsteen, Creedence, Paul Simon, Great Big Sea...), reading, history, the outdoors, and so on. I'm pretty well-rounded (personality, not shape), but don't try and talk to me about sports =)
> 
> Anyways, I've been a lurker here for awhile and thought I'd sign up. That's a picture of me under my name, and, like most guys here, I like ladies with a little "meat on their bones". I'm glad to be a part of the Dimensions community!



Oooh, you're a real cutie Dantes524, welcome.


----------



## MisticalMisty

BbwMissMaggy said:


> :shocked: Wow!!!!!! Another okie, sweet. How ya doin' way up in the Big T?



There are loads of us...

Jane, DrFeelGood, BubbleButtBabe..Me...you..and some more I can't think of right now.

I'm great..but damn it's hot.


----------



## MisticalMisty

LillyBBBW said:


> Oooh, you're a real cutie Dantes524, welcome.



I second that


----------



## GPL

ukchublette said:


> *Name: Debs
> Age: 31
> Location: London
> Profession: play group leader (under5's)
> Music: just love music from old stuff like the rolling stones to current indie stuff
> Likes: Laughing untill I cry Jack Daniels untill im sick Westham untill I die lol
> Dislikes: Garlic ewww have you any idea how bad you smell when you eat this stuff!!!
> About me: Short fat n funny London chick
> picture:<<<<<<< thats me there in the yellow lol :kiss2: *




Welcome, hun!:wubu: 
You are not really a newbie here, lol. Saw you in Dimchat some years ago and on Anna's website. Hope you enjoy your life on Dimensions 
Please take care and hope to see more of you!

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL

ssbbwpunkgirl said:


> Hello everyone. Im not new to chat but I am partially new to the boards.
> 
> My name is Chrisa
> I am 26 years old
> I live in st.louis Missouri
> I am going to school to work in the music industry(unless I change my mind again lol)
> 
> um.. thats about it



Welcome Chrisa!
Nice to have you here now. Please enjoy and participate 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

angel_love_ said:


> Hello again
> 
> Been a while since I posted and just wanted to say hello from Connecticut USA
> 
> Proud SSBBW age 44DD
> True Pear
> 416lbs
> 5 foot one
> 44DD
> waist 54
> Hips 74 inches
> Thighs 34 inches
> 
> Long brown hair
> Brown eyes
> French/Native American Indian
> 
> Love most kinds of music
> Loves to dance
> Write poetry and have one in hard cover print
> love the out doors
> Swimming
> hopeless Romantic
> Open minded
> Adores a great Kisser
> 
> Well I better stop before I bore you LOL
> Feel free to hit me up to chat if you like
> I worked on my profile a bit so hope contact info is on profile.



Now Im very confused. Each one of my measurements are bigger than yours, my bust and waist particularly are quite a lot bigger, Im 5' 3", yet Im 360lbs!! what the ????


----------



## Teresa

Ruby Ripples said:


> Now Im very confused. Each one of my measurements are bigger than yours, my bust and waist particularly are quite a lot bigger, Im 5' 3", yet Im 360lbs!! what the ????


 
I'm confused too. I can understand her having a smaller bust since she says she's a true pear which would mean she's smaller on top, but I weight 330 lbs., am 5'2", my waist and thighs are the same as hers but my hips are a couple inches wider and I'm definitely not a pear. :huh: 

They say muscle weighs more than fat so maybe she has more muscle than me. Certainly wouldn't surprise me. Welcome angel_love_  

Teresa


----------



## Tina

Welcome to all of the newbies! Glad you found your way here.  
*
The argumentative posts have been moved to Hyde Park. The introduction thread is a completely inappropriate place for fighting! This is a thread to welcome new members, so please do so. [/Mod]*


----------



## Stealth

Ugh. lol... we use the same computer  Look below hahaha.


----------



## Juanita

OK, Now i'm logged into the correct account, here's what I posted.

Not quite new, been around for a while, but noticed I never posted in here!

Name's actually Tracy,
22 years old
Female 
weight: About 162.4 (no idea in lbs, but 11.6st)
5 foot 3 tall...

Here's me!  

View attachment IMG_0003 edited.jpg


----------



## Dantes524

Huh....don't know what happened to my last message.

Anyways, lots of cuties around here...

Feel free to PM me, folks, but I'll see you all on the forvms!


----------



## foodee_mom

MisticalMisty said:


> There are loads of us...
> 
> Jane, DrFeelGood, BubbleButtBabe..Me...you..and some more I can't think of right now.
> 
> I'm great..but damn it's hot.



Ms Mystical . . . I use Mundania (read Piers Anthony?) but I'm a third generation Okie in . . . 

TADA! Tulsa !:doh:
(They tore down Zingo!)


----------



## jtgw

hi

I'm a nother newbie. I live in Philly. I like literature, classical, jazz and folk music, fine wine and dining, art, good coffee, culture in general. I love to just sit in parks and read and think. 25, slim build, cute looks.

jon


----------



## out.of.habit

Helllllloooooooo Newbies!

We're glad to have you here. Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Paw Paw

Juanita said:


> OK, Now i'm logged into the correct account, here's what I posted.
> 
> Not quite new, been around for a while, but noticed I never posted in here!
> 
> Name's actually Tracy,
> 22 years old
> Female
> weight: About 162.4 (no idea in lbs, but 11.6st)
> 5 foot 3 tall...
> 
> Here's me!



I think I have seen you somewhere before.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Juanita

Hehe, on here or elsewhere ;-)

I've posted on here plenty before but not actually in this thread


----------



## Midori

Wow ... this ... is an interesting place. This is the first size oriented forum I have ever visited in my life. It's been a real eye opener to read the comments from everyone. Thank you all who take the time to communicate your experiences and convictions!

I am wow ... not even sure how to say it. I've never identified myself as a BBW before though clearly I have the first B down pat! Why do I feel like I"m at a 12 step program for some reason?

I am not sure what sorts of -stats- are required here so I'll just give these:

Height: 5'3"
Weight: 260lbs
Hair color: Blonde
eye color: Blue
favorite color: pink
location: East Coast

Sorry I'm just not going to sit down or root around in my stuff until I find a tape measure to give a more detailed description. I am an apple shaped body type and that along with my height and weight is far more information that I've ever given on a forum before ~grins~ so ... if it disqualifies me for being too vague ... I'm just busted I guess. 

I love asian brush painting and am currently learning the art ... well at least it's art that I'm studying ... mine leans towards the abstract still, I'm afraid.

I love music and dancing - anything from Classical to Rap to Asian to Reggaeton ... though Blue Grass really isn't a favorite.

I love reading and writing poetry as well as almost anything else I can get my hands on.

I am starting to learn the fine points of a good wine as well as how to perfect sushi making for non-Asians! ~grins~

I am very interested in martial arts and martial art philosophies.

I am interested in what many consider alternative lifestyles in the form of M/s

Oh ... and I'm a babbler!


----------



## frou-frou

hi dims peeps!

age: 29. approaching 30. yikes!

location: long island, ny.

profession: makeup artist

music: soul, motown, classic r & b, "indie" rock

likes: sexy democrats, all things french, ny october-april, thrift shopping, independent and foreign film, laughing, mischievousness and practical jokes

dislikes: closeted FAs, narrow movie theatre seats, ny may-september (holy humidity batman!), headless belly pics on dimensions chat, bush and his pals, social injustice

about me: please be my friend! http://www.myspace.com/3520775 

View attachment red 006.jpg


----------



## CuslonGodibb

Midori - welcome to Dimensions Forums! I got here just recently, too, and I hope you'll like it here.

My view is that no specific stats are "required"; it's up to you what you feel you are willing to tell! ;-) As far as I am concerned, I will definitely not "disqualify" you "for being too vague", and I expect the rest of the members won't, either. Feel welcome! 

By the way - from your text, it seems that we share at least one interest: reading/writing (poetry). 

All the best,
CuslonGodibb



Midori said:


> Wow ... this ... is an interesting place. This is the first size oriented forum I have ever visited in my life. It's been a real eye opener to read the comments from everyone. Thank you all who take the time to communicate your experiences and convictions!
> 
> I am wow ... not even sure how to say it. I've never identified myself as a BBW before though clearly I have the first B down pat! Why do I feel like I"m at a 12 step program for some reason?
> 
> I am not sure what sorts of -stats- are required here so I'll just give these:
> 
> Height: 5'3"
> Weight: 260lbs
> Hair color: Blonde
> eye color: Blue
> favorite color: pink
> location: East Coast
> 
> Sorry I'm just not going to sit down or root around in my stuff until I find a tape measure to give a more detailed description. I am an apple shaped body type and that along with my height and weight is far more information that I've ever given on a forum before ~grins~ so ... if it disqualifies me for being too vague ... I'm just busted I guess.
> 
> I love asian brush painting and am currently learning the art ... well at least it's art that I'm studying ... mine leans towards the abstract still, I'm afraid.
> 
> I love music and dancing - anything from Classical to Rap to Asian to Reggaeton ... though Blue Grass really isn't a favorite.
> 
> I love reading and writing poetry as well as almost anything else I can get my hands on.
> 
> I am starting to learn the fine points of a good wine as well as how to perfect sushi making for non-Asians! ~grins~
> 
> I am very interested in martial arts and martial art philosophies.
> 
> I am interested in what many consider alternative lifestyles in the form of M/s
> 
> Oh ... and I'm a babbler!


----------



## Paw Paw

Juanita said:


> Hehe, on here or elsewhere ;-)
> 
> I've posted on here plenty before but not actually in this thread



I remember now.  

Welcome.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Welcome Midori! ^_^

Like CulsonGodibb said, there's no obligation to fill out your measurements. It's just something a lot of people do, since this is a size-related message board. I do know that your description is specific enough for me to safely say that you sound cute. ^^

It's always nice to have a member who's new to the concept of size acceptance and whatnot. I hope that most of your discoveries and revelations are pleaseant ones.


----------



## curveyme

Just to echo the others, welcome to all of the newbies! 
I've only been here for three months or so, but have been SOOO impressed by this community! There is something for everyone, here. Enjoy!


----------



## Midori

~grins~ Thanks ya'll for the warm welcome. I've spent hours reading this board since I found it and I can not begin to tell you how impressed I am. I have never read anything even remotely like this and I confess, I find myself a bit skeptical about some of it. Perhaps it's just all of my -Cosmo/Western- indoctrination that Fat is not fabulous ... I just have a hard time understanding some things about the concepts that seem to be promoted here. I'm a pretty quick study though so I'll keep at the reading and if I am allowed ... ask to some questions too.

I'll include a couple more pictures of me even though I didn't do the whole measurement thing so that I can at least establish that I'm in the -big- group! ~smiles~


----------



## Paw Paw

frou-frou said:


> hi dims peeps!
> 
> age: 29. approaching 30. yikes!
> 
> location: long island, ny.
> 
> profession: makeup artist
> 
> music: soul, motown, classic r & b, "indie" rock
> 
> likes: sexy democrats, all things french, ny october-april, thrift shopping, independent and foreign film, laughing, mischievousness and practical jokes
> 
> dislikes: closeted FAs, narrow movie theatre seats, ny may-september (holy humidity batman!), headless belly pics on dimensions chat, bush and his pals, social injustice
> 
> about me: please be my friend! http://www.myspace.com/3520775



WOW!!!!!

I missed you ?

Hello and welcome!

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Osita

bamabbwgirl37 said:


> hey all: im new to this site thought i would join and make some new friends and get things off my chest when it comes to me being a big gal in the south.



Hello Shana,

I'm in Mobile, AL and would love to chat or just listen. Drop me a line if you like.


----------



## LisaRockfordBBW

Greetings BBWs, BHMs, and FAs,
I'm Lisa from Chicago NAAFA. Just wanted to send a Big Hello to everyone. I am new to the Dimensions forums and still trying to figure things out. Just got through celebrating the NAAFA convention in Chicago. What a blast. Check out that thread for exciting pics and further information. 
I'm looking to meet new folks and make some connections with other professionals who are into size acceptance. 
Peace and Love to All,
Lisa


----------



## curveyme

Hey Lisa! Nice to see you here. It really is a wonderful place!! You should check-out chat too, if you're interested . . .
It was nice meeting you at NAAFA. Sorry we did not have a chance to get better acquainted, but that Mexican dinner was pretty good, hu?
Welcome, again!
Lesa


----------



## ukchublette

GPL said:


> Welcome, hun!:wubu:
> You are not really a newbie here, lol. Saw you in Dimchat some years ago and on Anna's website. Hope you enjoy your life on Dimensions
> Please take care and hope to see more of you!
> 
> Hugs,
> GPL.



*well thank you GPL I know i'm an old timer now lol but always been a bit of a lurker on here just read and never reply but I thought id start 
have a lovely weekend chat soon x x x*


----------



## LisaRockfordBBW

curveyme said:


> Hey Lisa! Nice to see you here. It really is a wonderful place!! You should check-out chat too, if you're interested . . .
> It was nice meeting you at NAAFA. Sorry we did not have a chance to get better acquainted, but that Mexican dinner was pretty good, hu?
> Welcome, again!
> Lesa


Hi Lesa,
It was great meeting you at the convention as well. You looked dazzling in your new green auction dress, spectacular with your strawberry blonde hair! Yes, Mexican dinner was great. It was like having a family meal with everyone seated at one long table. I wish we could have chatted more. But we'll keep in touch. Great you could come out to Illinois for the convention. Hope to see you in LA for next year's NAAFA convention.
Lisa


----------



## CTAnonymousCT

Name-Larry (to my friends) If I tell my real name I am no longer anonymous
Age-39 sigh
Location-CT baby
Profession-Closer/Sales
Music-Rap/Hiphop/some rock
Likes-fat girls,dancing,WoW,pugs, reading anything that isnt nailed down.
Dislikes- bbw haters, women who think just cause a man has a c*ck it should be hers, Country music, (unless I am in a sappy mood) GW Bush, Moral Majority, ICOC and Fundamentalists.
Lil about me- I am a 39 almost 40 W/M divorced, I have 2 wonderful kids Son-16, Princess 9. I enjoy meeting new people, fine dining, traveling and sensual dance. 
Picture- I would post a picture except for 2 reasons.
1. My pics REALLY REALLY SUCK...If I ever had to rely on my pic to get a date I would be screwed. ( Ask Heatherbbw or AnnMarie they will tell ya) 
2. Then I would no longer be anonymous. ( and for some reason I am getting off on that at this time so...)

Anyhoo thats a lil about moi....

Keep it Real!


----------



## HeatherBBW

CTAnonymousCT said:


> Name-Larry (to my friends) If I tell my real name I am no longer anonymous
> Age-39 sigh
> Location-CT baby
> Profession-Closer/Sales
> Music-Rap/Hiphop/some rock
> Likes-fat girls,dancing,WoW,pugs, reading anything that isnt nailed down.
> Dislikes- bbw haters, women who think just cause a man has a c*ck it should be hers, Country music, (unless I am in a sappy mood) GW Bush, Moral Majority, ICOC and Fundamentalists.
> Lil about me- I am a 39 almost 40 W/M divorced, I have 2 wonderful kids Son-16, Princess 9. I enjoy meeting new people, fine dining, traveling and sensual dance.
> Picture- I would post a picture except for 2 reasons.
> 1. My pics REALLY REALLY SUCK...If I ever had to rely on my pic to get a date I would be screwed. ( Ask Heatherbbw or AnnMarie they will tell ya)
> 2. Then I would no longer be anonymous. ( and for some reason I am getting off on that at this time so...)
> 
> Anyhoo thats a lil about moi....
> 
> Keep it Real!



you said "getting off" ... dirty, dirty boy.

Welcome to the boards.. officially.. and yeah.. your a good looking dude, but you take a crapola picture, so I don't blame you


----------



## J34

Hello im new here 

Name: Jeff(nickname)

Age: 19

Location: NJ

Proffession: college student

Music: metal, progressive rock/metal, hard rock, old school rap

Likes: Photography, intelligent conversatrions, sports, astronomy , architecture

Dislikes: Republicans(well the conservative ones), George Bush, moral majority, disrespectful people, free-market healthcare

About me: Well im a 19yr old college student, studying Architecture and Chemical Engineering. I've been on dimensions or visiting for over 6yrs. I think it was about time I joined. I feel like an idiot for not going on earlier:doh: !


----------



## AmyRedd84

Name: Ingrid
Age: 23
Location: Colorado
Profession: Student
Music: christian, rock, pop 
Likes: People, Horses, graphic design, animals, camping, four wheeling, road trips, shopping
Dislikes: Liars, Jazz, People who think they are better then everyone else


----------



## AnnMarie

Yeah, Larry, you really, really don't photograph well. It's unfortunate.


----------



## pudgy

*Age*: 20
*Location*: Indiana
*Profession*: Student, musician, IT professional
*Music*: folk, movie soundtracks, indie rock
*Likes*: People, books (Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, classics), piano, technology, 
*Dislikes*: Rabid squirrels, raw chicken, deserts, hunger, injustice, poverty, AIDS, hypocrites


----------



## sunnie1653

Name: Melina
Age: 28
Location: Oklahoma
Profession: Office Coordinator
Music: Anything! (except rap.. eww.)
Likes: Shopping, aminals, music, movies, theater, and anything girly. 
Dislikes: Dishonesty, peas, and people who think they're "superior."


----------



## CTAnonymousCT

AnnMarie said:


> Yeah, Larry, you really, really don't photograph well. It's unfortunate.



Just think of the possibilities if I did? You, Me, a light bank, boom operater...*sigh* Heavenly..Get it?? LMAO

Keep it Real!


----------



## CTAnonymousCT

HeatherBBW said:


> you said "getting off" ... dirty, dirty boy.
> 
> Welcome to the boards.. officially.. and yeah.. your a good looking dude, but you take a crapola picture, so I don't blame you



Yeah, Its something in the genes...My poor kids dont take good pics either, and thier mom does, so its definatly MY fault..

Bad pics or not, I WANNNNNNNNNNNAAAAAAA GOTO VEGASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. .........Rumor has it I would have a good time..LMAO..God its too early for this..Miss ya

Keep it Real!


----------



## willamena31

Hello all My name is Billie Jo I'm 35 years old. I'm from Pennsylvania. I weigh around 400 lbs... I guess... Not really sure... haven't been weighed in about 3 years!!  Anyway. I'm happily married to a great man who loves big women. Anything else you wish to know about me please feel free to ask.

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## mateo4531

Hey everybody! My name is Matthew from Oviedo FL

I love pear-shaped women and love talking to them! If anybody wants to talk or anything, feel free to message me. Later!


----------



## Renaissance Woman

Every time I see "feel free to message me" I read it as "feel free to massage me". I think we all know what this says about me. 

Welcome to you new peeps!


----------



## mateo4531

Feel free to massage me as well.


----------



## Renaissance Woman

mateo4531 said:


> Feel free to massage me as well.


Well hellooooo mateo! :batting:


----------



## mateo4531

Well hello...pretty laday...lol


----------



## Teresa

AmyRedd84 said:


> Name: Ingrid
> Age: 23
> Location: Colorado
> Profession: Student
> Music: christian, rock, pop
> Likes: People, Horses, graphic design, animals, camping, four wheeling, road trips, shopping
> Dislikes: Liars, Jazz, People who think they are better then everyone else



Hi Ingrid and welcome! I like your taste in music. 

Welcome to all the others who've introduced themselves as well.

Teresa


----------



## blackbull1970

blackbull1970 reporting in.

Holla at your boy.

Peace.


----------



## Sandie S-R

Welcome to all the new folks. Browse around the forums and be sure to jump into some conversations!

Enjoy!


----------



## tlex

hi all im 21 year old irish female. can somebody tell me what bbw and all the other things mean please?


----------



## pudgy

tlex said:


> hi all im 21 year old irish female. can somebody tell me what bbw and all the other things mean please?



Just so she doesn't get bombarded with PM's, I answered her questions.


----------



## purplefrog26

Hi I'm new around here. I found out about this forum from people at the NAAFA conference.
Waves
Purplefrog26


----------



## out.of.habit

Welcome to the boards, Blackbull, Tlex, and Purplefrog! Lovely to have you!


----------



## LadyzInc

Hello I am Danie. I am 35,212lbs., from PA. I hope this is the intro thread. That is about all for now.


----------



## tlex

pudgy said:


> Just so she doesn't get bombarded with PM's, I answered her questions.



yes thanks for that pudgy! mad as the explanations were


----------



## Suave 42

I'm Gary Mendenhall from Texas and I'm new to this Dimensions experience. I think BBWs are awesome! I'm 42 years young and full of fire - he he he.
I like NASCAR and cooking on my grill. If anybody wants to say "HI"...man or woman, just drop by. It's always a pleasure to make a new friend! 

View attachment 100_1457.JPG


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Hi to all the recent new people, and welcome to Dimensions. The chat room is fun and busy if you fancy having some real time chat with like minded people  

Ruby x


----------



## Andreamoxie86

Hi im new, Andrea

My friend showed me the site, I used to have an account then just got so busy with things, but im back  so not uber new but new account!


----------



## hellview_666

Hi there, I'm new here 

I'm Craig, aged 20 from the Midlands of England.
I'm a computer games design student and in my spare time I like to play guitar, skateboard (when I can) and pretty much relax.

I'm into most genres of rock, and my favoruite band is CKY. I'm also a pro wrestling fan, but to be fair it hasn't been the same since 1997-2003.

That's pretty much in a nutshell so, hiya


----------



## Fairia

Welcome here, Craigy .


----------



## bbwjb

Just a shout out from Sydney. I am fairly new to Dims & enjoy some of the threads and forums.Unfortunately for me & all the SS/BBW gals & their admirers in Sydney, we don't have a sociable scene(even online) where friends could be made or more. So I will say this once only. I am complete jealous of the Americans in this regard.

More about me 
My name is Helena
36 years old today
Live in Sydney Australia
I am a very well adjusted BBW.
Profession - Business Analyst for a Telecommunication company
Interests - all types of music, amatuer photographer, body art, reading a good book, being a social butterfly, people who smile(I always wonder why), cats, chocolate, food in general, tall people, shy boys 
Dislikes - people who treat themselves badly & others, cruelty to humans and animals. 
Motto - my personality is bigger than me.
Take care all & I'll happy to reply to you. 

View attachment me2.jpg


----------



## bbwsluvr2

Hello there. I am new here. I live in texas and adore bbws. I like scifi shows and music frow the 802 and 90s. I have been a lurker, but i decided to introduce myself.


----------



## Toil Girl Angel

Welcome new people! I'm still fairly new here myself, only been on the boards a few months, but I've been on the matching system for about a year with no luck...


----------



## SamanthaNY

Welcome, new people! Glad you've joined us!


----------



## triffid

Hello all



Similar to a fair few people posting on this thread, I've been lurking for a little while now.. And as I will probably be a 'DIM lifer' figured it only right that I poke my head over the wall 

Name: Rob
Age: 38
Location: Central England
Profession: Civil Servant, but training myself up so I can change career!
Music: Rock, Metal, Electronica.. e.g Pixies, Foos, Metallica, S.Pumpkins, Muse, Led Zep, Radiohead, Coldplay, The Killers
Likes: Love (so hard to find true love though), comedy/action/fantasy movies, Mates & last but not least spicy foods
Dislikes: Olives, Prawns, Salmon, Fat Discrimination & not being in love About me: Can easily get addicted to things (never properly smoked!) 

This is my second attempt at posting here, hope I have better luck


----------



## bbwjb

Hi Ya,

I just had to say that I also dislike prawns & salmon & olives. Keeping posting.  

Helena




triffid said:


> Hello all
> 
> 
> 
> Similar to a fair few people posting on this thread, I've been lurking for a little while now.. And as I will probably be a 'DIM lifer' figured it only right that I poke my head over the wall
> 
> Name: Rob
> Age: 38
> Location: Central England
> Profession: Civil Servant, but training myself up so I can change career!
> Music: Rock, Metal, Electronica.. e.g Pixies, Foos, Metallica, S.Pumpkins, Muse, Led Zep, Radiohead, Coldplay, The Killers
> Likes: Love (so hard to find true love though), comedy/action/fantasy movies, Mates & last but not least spicy foods
> Dislikes: Olives, Prawns, Salmon, Fat Discrimination & not being in love About me: Can easily get addicted to things (never properly smoked!)
> 
> This is my second attempt at posting here, hope I have better luck


----------



## triffid

Hi Helena,

Heres another food I just don't get! - Mushrooms.

Betting you love 'em.. Or do you 

If you hate them as well, betcha can't find another of my food hates... that would be really spooky, as I can't think of any more at mo!:eat1:


----------



## bbwjb

Triffid
I don't mind cooked mushrooms & I have some great recipes for mushrooms. Also there are different varieties of some which look and taste yuck.

I must say I do not like broad beans, cooked or raw. They are so wrong. 

Today I really love chocolate. Infact my favourite is Tim Tams. I don't know if you have those in the UK. But my god they are heaven. I sure there is not an Aussie in the whole wide world that will dispute this fact. 

Take care
Helena


----------



## stuffedyetthin

Name: Sam
Age: 20
Location: Northern California
Profession: Student
Music: I'm quite eclectic in my music likes and dislikes. I mostly listen to rock.
Likes: Work (landscaping) cooking, school, fishing, baked potatoes heaped with brockoly and cheese.
Dislikes: Amarican cheese, heat waves and sitcoms.
About me: I'm male, a student, too skinny.


----------



## J.A.I.A.

I just joined the forum so thought I would say hi. A friend of mine has been trying to get me to join for some time and finally I did. Hope to find friends


----------



## curveyme

missaf said:


> Welcome to the boards! We're glad to have new guys-- er fresh meat, er... wonderful additions to the community!



I concurr completely! :batting:


----------



## troubadours

Name: jen
Age: 19 (20 next month!)
Location: bayonne, nj
Profession: student
Music: last.fm/user/raininathens (don't worry, i'm not a snob!)
Likes: poetry, OWLS!, sleeping, cheeseburger in paradise (the restaurant, not the song), reading
Dislikes: gross 90 degree weather, being broke
About me: everytime i join a message board, i never last very long.. hopefully this one doesn't bore me


----------



## triffid

Hi Jen
Welcome to the boards that i've just joined myself.. 

I know how welcoming it is to have people acknowledge you, so I hope I'm not the only one... C'mon people, be sociable and say Hi to the Newbies :huh:


----------



## hellview_666

hi fellow newbies ^_^ *waves*


----------



## Sandie S-R

Welcome to all the newcomers. Dimensions is a pretty friendly place, so jump in where every you feel comfy. 

Enjoy!


----------



## troubadours

triffid said:


> Hi Jen
> Welcome to the boards that i've just joined myself..
> 
> I know how welcoming it is to have people acknowledge you, so I hope I'm not the only one... C'mon people, be sociable and say Hi to the Newbies :huh:



thanks  :bow:


----------



## CaitiDee

Hi all, I'm Caitlin. I've had a Dimensions account for a while and just lurk every once in a while. I used to frequent the Fat Forums a lot and post mostly at Curvage now, but I was urged by a friend to show my face over here. He seems to like it a lot and assures me I will too.  

I'm 19 (20 in 2 days), go to school full time (studying to be a teacher), and work part time at a daycare. I'm extremely liberal and open minded, mostly atheistic (for all intents and purposes), and a grammar nazi. 

Here's a few of my current favorite pictures of me: 

View attachment l_ca1bffffad4bf4df3302709096ecb666.jpg


View attachment m_5d17e0196ea27ed081349fa556cf3787.jpg


View attachment m_ee5b1f84c5fe8bd683345d87ab1cfaf1.jpg


View attachment poolparty 057.jpg


----------



## triffid

Hi Caitlin.

Cute smile  I need to follow your example!

Welcome to the forums and if I bump into you on a thread, please don't hesitate to correct me (grammatically), if the need arises


----------



## CaitiDee

triffid said:


> Hi Caitlin.
> 
> Cute smile  I need to follow your example!
> 
> Welcome to the forums and if I bump into you on a thread, please don't hesitate to correct me (grammatically), if the need arises



Haha...I tend to keep my grammar opinions to myself unless I'm being feisty or provoked (I'd never sleep if I corrected people all the time  ). 

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Welcome to all the latest new people - Hellview, bbwjb, bbwsluvr2, Triffid, stuffedyetthin, J.A.I.A., troubadours and CaitiDee.  I hope you all have a lovely time here at Dimensions. 

Triffid, as I'm on the same island as you, I was going to invite you up for some salmon and prawn risotto with olive-stuffed mushrooms, but... maybe not.  

Caitie, gorgeous photos! Being a grammar nazi should you have said "here ARE a few of my current pictures..." rather than "here's" (here is).. Or, is it still IS since it's A few...

*runs away*


----------



## CaitiDee

Ruby Ripples said:


> Caitie, gorgeous photos! Being a grammar nazi should you have said "here ARE a few of my current pictures..." rather than "here's" (here is).. Or, is it still IS since it's A few...
> 
> *runs away*



Nope, you're absolutely right. I looked back expecting to have to correct you, but I was wrong. Too bad there's no edit button. Now I've been called out and can't fix it!!  No worries, though. I make mistakes too and I'll be the first to admit it.  Thank you for the compliment and welcome!


----------



## triffid

Thanks for the welcome Ruby. 

I'll have to pass on the offer of a salmon and prawn risotto with olive-stuffed mushrooms, until you come up with something appetizing (anything else!), and bbwjb was right I also don't digg broad beans.. I did once find mushrooms ok, until one day I ate one that wasn't 

Caiti you can edit a post as long as you are the last poster.. Ha! - I made a 'few' late changes as I was 'slightly worried sick' with my error-ridden reply


----------



## PhotoGirl

Hello all. Been lurking for a while but thought I would say hi.
I'm Melinda
41 years old 
Live in NC
Never married, no kids
Love being outdoors, the mountains are my favorite
Hate summer, love autumn
Painfully shy and totally introverted

I came here looking to improve my self esteem, to see that large women can feel good about themselves. I have never liked being fat, thus never liking myself. Sad admission but true.

Its been wonderful reading post from women proud of their bodies and men that love them.
A small step for me but still a step foward.


----------



## Wagimawr

Welcome to Dimensions, from another NC dweller  Where in the state are you?

Even the small steps can matter the most. Enjoy your time here!


----------



## PhotoGirl

I'm in Winston. I see you're from Ashville, one of my favorite towns. The other being Boone.


----------



## Wagimawr

Sent you a PM.


----------



## bbwjb

Ruby, thank you for your welcome. I love your name and I think you are a gorgerous. You have a great day.

Helena




Ruby Ripples said:


> Welcome to all the latest new people - Hellview, bbwjb, bbwsluvr2, Triffid, stuffedyetthin, J.A.I.A., troubadours and CaitiDee.  I hope you all have a lovely time here at Dimensions.
> 
> Triffid, as I'm on the same island as you, I was going to invite you up for some salmon and prawn risotto with olive-stuffed mushrooms, but... maybe not.
> 
> Caitie, gorgeous photos! Being a grammar nazi should you have said "here ARE a few of my current pictures..." rather than "here's" (here is).. Or, is it still IS since it's A few...
> 
> *runs away*


----------



## CuslonGodibb

First I would like to say welcome to all the newbies! I hope you'll all like it here!

Now, for CaitiDee: Those photos - that is, you - look great! Thanks for sharing.

When you said "grammar nazi", I just felt that I HAD to post a reply! I'm also a grammar freak, you see. Swedish is my native language, but hopefully my posts show that I'm fairly good at English grammar, too. ;-) I'd better be, because I'm a newly educated teacher, and my subjects are Swedish and English - - -

/ CuslonGodibb



CaitiDee said:


> Hi all, I'm Caitlin. I've had a Dimensions account for a while and just lurk every once in a while. I used to frequent the Fat Forums a lot and post mostly at Curvage now, but I was urged by a friend to show my face over here. He seems to like it a lot and assures me I will too.
> 
> I'm 19 (20 in 2 days), go to school full time (studying to be a teacher), and work part time at a daycare. I'm extremely liberal and open minded, mostly atheistic (for all intents and purposes), and a grammar nazi.
> 
> Here's a few of my current favorite pictures of me:


----------



## Leonard

Good golly me Miss CaitiDee, you must be the most divine seraph I've ever had the pleasure a' gazin' upon. If there were a Lord and heaven, you'd be among the highest choir of angels. I'm delighted you succumbed to your buddy's urgin'. 



CaitiDee said:


> Hi all, I'm Caitlin. I've had a Dimensions account for a while and just lurk every once in a while. I used to frequent the Fat Forums a lot and post mostly at Curvage now, but I was urged by a friend to show my face over here. He seems to like it a lot and assures me I will too.
> 
> I'm 19 (20 in 2 days), go to school full time (studying to be a teacher), and work part time at a daycare. I'm extremely liberal and open minded, mostly atheistic (for all intents and purposes), and a grammar nazi.
> 
> Here's a few of my current favorite pictures of me:


----------



## Jon Blaze

CaitiDee said:


> Hi all, I'm Caitlin. I've had a Dimensions account for a while and just lurk every once in a while. I used to frequent the Fat Forums a lot and post mostly at Curvage now, but I was urged by a friend to show my face over here. He seems to like it a lot and assures me I will too.
> 
> I'm 19 (20 in 2 days), go to school full time (studying to be a teacher), and work part time at a daycare. I'm extremely liberal and open minded, mostly atheistic (for all intents and purposes), and a grammar nazi.
> 
> Here's a few of my current favorite pictures of me:



Now you're in my territory! MUAAHAHAHAHHAH!

Welcome and gosh durnit you're still so beautiful.


----------



## gwydion

Name: Joe
Age: 27
Gender: Male
Location: Rural NY
Profession: Network Admin
Music: Industrial Rock, Progressive, really quite a lot in general.
Likes: Out.Of.Habit, Computers (UNIX or Linux), video games, Anime, liberalism
Dislikes: Microsoft Anything, Neocons, quite a lot of other things probably
About me: I'm Out.Of.Habit's `mysterious' fiancee, and this is the first forum I've posted on since WBS got eaten by Disney, back in the Internet Stone Age.


----------



## supersoup

gwydion said:


> Name: Joe
> Age: 27
> Gender: Male
> Location: Rural NY
> Profession: Network Admin
> Music: Industrial Rock, Progressive, really quite a lot in general.
> Likes: Out.Of.Habit, Computers (UNIX or Linux), video games, Anime, liberalism
> Dislikes: Microsoft Anything, Neocons, quite a lot of other things probably
> About me: I'm Out.Of.Habit's `mysterious' fiancee, and this is the first forum I've posted on since WBS got eaten by Disney, back in the Internet Stone Age.



!!!

welcome!! yay!!

<----loves betsy ooh like whoa!


----------



## gwydion

supersoup said:


> !!!
> 
> welcome!! yay!!
> 
> <----loves betsy ooh like whoa!



Heh, oh I know - she has mentioned you many times, as being a great friend here. Really, I don't know why I took so long to post on here, except that I'm pretty shy. But it's easier knowing that there are lots of good people here.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

gwydion said:


> Heh, oh I know - she has mentioned you many times, as being a great friend here. Really, I don't know why I took so long to post on here, except that I'm pretty shy. But it's easier knowing that there are lots of good people here.



Excellent! Welcome to the board. I think she told me I was one of the first to actually drag a picture of you and her out of her.  You're a lucky man, but I'm sure you were aware.


----------



## supersoup

gwydion said:


> Heh, oh I know - she has mentioned you many times, as being a great friend here. Really, I don't know why I took so long to post on here, except that I'm pretty shy. But it's easier knowing that there are lots of good people here.



:blush: 

awww, haha...she's lucky you are marrying her, otherwise i'd call dibs!!


----------



## out.of.habit

Aw, go on! 

Seriously! Go on! 

Don't mind me! I'll just be sitting here in the corner blushing! *I <3 you all so much*, and you just have to know. 



Oh, right, and... Welcome Newbies! (Ahem, Gwydion )


----------



## CaitiDee

CuslonGodibb said:


> First I would like to say welcome to all the newbies! I hope you'll all like it here!
> 
> Now, for CaitiDee: Those photos - that is, you - look great! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> When you said "grammar nazi", I just felt that I HAD to post a reply! I'm also a grammar freak, you see. Swedish is my native language, but hopefully my posts show that I'm fairly good at English grammar, too. ;-) I'd better be, because I'm a newly educated teacher, and my subjects are Swedish and English - - -
> 
> / CuslonGodibb



Thank you, thank you, Cuslon. 

I have to say you're probably more talented than I. English alone is a hard language to master (in my opinion, anyway) and you've got two languages done!


----------



## CaitiDee

Leonard LePage said:


> Good golly me Miss CaitiDee, you must be the most divine seraph I've ever had the pleasure a' gazin' upon. If there were a Lord and heaven, you'd be among the highest choir of angels. I'm delighted you succumbed to your buddy's urgin'.



The most divine? I doubt that. But I'll take it anyway. And its fitting that I'd be in the choir of angels. Then you can preach to me.  

I'm delighted I succumbed as well. Even if only for the praise I've received so far. :wubu:


----------



## CaitiDee

Jon Blaze said:


> Now you're in my territory! MUAAHAHAHAHHAH!
> 
> Welcome and gosh durnit you're still so beautiful.



Haha...YOUR territory?  

And thank you very much, Mr. Blaze.


----------



## gwydion

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Excellent! Welcome to the board. I think she told me I was one of the first to actually drag a picture of you and her out of her.  You're a lucky man, but I'm sure you were aware.



I'm the luckiest man alive, and I reaffirm that every day  Very nice to meet you!


----------



## ataraxia

gwydion said:


> Name: Joe
> Age: 27
> Gender: Male
> Location: Rural NY
> Profession: Network Admin
> Music: Industrial Rock, Progressive, really quite a lot in general.
> Likes: Out.Of.Habit, Computers (UNIX or Linux), video games, Anime, liberalism
> Dislikes: Microsoft Anything, Neocons, quite a lot of other things probably
> About me: I'm Out.Of.Habit's `mysterious' fiancee, and this is the first forum I've posted on since WBS got eaten by Disney, back in the Internet Stone Age.



Welcome aboard. Mr. Network Admin, meet a Unix SysAdmin... 

(And that avatar reminds me of a posthorn...)


----------



## Gspoon

Name: Grady
Age: 18
Location: San Diego
Profession: Currently looking, soon to be a student
Music: I like Rock, Metal... Techno too!
Likes: Guitar, Video games, Music, Havin a good time... and most of all... Plus size girls 
Dislikes: Spiders! Ewy!
About me: I am a guy and I love my women with curves!


----------



## absintheparty

me = eric. 26. philly. 

View attachment Photo 233.jpg


View attachment Photo 101.jpg


----------



## heatherpotter

Name: Heather
Age: 26
Location: Florida
Profession: Er, get back to me on that
Music: Depeche Mode, Interpol, Lush, Imogen Heap, The Smiths, The Cure, Siouxsie and the Banshees, etc.
Likes: Movies, music, laziness, good conversations, reading, food, tv
Dislikes: Kids, peas
About me: New-ish. I thought I'd stop lurking.  

Some pictures:


----------



## absintheparty

Profession: Professional Number Muncher
Music: Indie Rock Mostly
Likes: Chess, Vietnamese Soup, Obscure Music, Bicycles, Art House Films
Dislikes: George W. Bush
About me: Four words...The Bigger, The Better


----------



## Jay West Coast

Looks like we've got some new hotties on our hands, male and female alike! Welcome to the Boards, you guys!


----------



## absintheparty

myspace.com/sixtyfoursquares

or AIM me @ SOLSAYSTOMABEL
or YAHOO me @ ABSINTHEPARTY


----------



## stuffedyetthin

> Dimensions is a pretty friendly place, so jump in where every you feel comfy.


 Thanks for the warm welcome, see you around the board.


----------



## Snibbity_Diggity!

Name: Eric
Age: 24
Occupation: College Student
Likes: Anime, Cartoons in general (yeah I'm a nerd) computers. movies, etc...
Dislikes: Crying babies, smacking while eating 
Originally from New Orleans, LA. Moved to North Las Vegas, NV due to hurricane Katrina. 

View attachment Picture 4.jpg


----------



## mrman1980uk

CaitiDee said:


> Hi all, I'm Caitlin. I've had a Dimensions account for a while and just lurk every once in a while. I used to frequent the Fat Forums a lot and post mostly at Curvage now, but I was urged by a friend to show my face over here. He seems to like it a lot and assures me I will too.
> 
> I'm 19 (20 in 2 days)...




Happy birthday!


----------



## CaitiDee

mrman1980uk said:


> Happy birthday!



Hehe...thanks! I don't feel any different though. Damn.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

heatherpotter said:


> Name: Heather
> Age: 26
> Location: Florida
> Profession: Er, get back to me on that
> Music: Depeche Mode, Interpol, Lush, Imogen Heap, The Smiths, The Cure, Siouxsie and the Banshees, etc.
> Likes: Movies, music, laziness, good conversations, reading, food, tv
> Dislikes: Kids, peas
> About me: New-ish. I thought I'd stop lurking.




Um...hi? :blush:


----------



## mariac1966

Hi Everyone...

My name is Maria and I live in New Jersey, although grew up in Philadelphia. I am not new to the size acceptance scene (was a member of the South Jersey NAAFA, and Co-Chair of the Philadelphia NAAFA with Kathy Noon, and have attended several conventions), but I am new to the online chatting. 

About Me: I am 41 years old, born in February. I worked 15 years in the medical field, mostly as a medical transcriptionist. I am now retired, since 2003. I enjoy most genres of music, except Rap. I love to dance, write poetry, watch movies, go the museums. I love to watch figure skating. I also put my 3 years of Art School training to good use through scrapbooking and card making. I love to travel whenever I have the opportunity. I like hanging out with friends, and making new friends. 

I was married last year May 2006 and Kathy Noon was my maid of honor. However, my husband passed away February 28, 2007. Kathy suggested that I check out this site and the postings, and maybe become involved. Sooo.... to that I say - Here I am.....Ready or not!!


----------



## out.of.habit

Welcome Maria!


----------



## gwydion

Very nice to meet you Maria!


----------



## Jaboom

Ah, I've finally found a Fat Admirer board - pity I'm not here for partnerships...

Anyway, a little about myself. I'm currently 29, turning 30 this year, and I'm a programmer - the gaming kind. I enjoy my job, which really should be a priority, and the fairly good wages enable me to enjoy my life - inside and outside of work. Outside of work I enjoy watch what anybody else would really, socialising, watching TV, and doing anything that I generally find fun.

Well as I briefly mentioned earlier I'm married, and I'm sure you won't mind me telling you a little bit about her and my interests. 

I discovered my interests in 'larger' women in my mid-teens, it was gradual progression and at first I only liked women who were slightly chubby (I always imagined a women with a stomach that would slightly hang over). Throughout a couple of years my interests grew very quickly; I discovered that I liked women who were 3-4 stone overweight, aswell as ones who were a few years older than me. In a nutshell I like women with large stomachs, a fair bit 'up top' (though that isn't a priority) with fairly large thighs and a great personality - a top priority. I always defined this by imagining a woman who kept her stomach from view, by hiding her trousers over it - causing a bulge.

I married when I was 28, and met my wife at 25, and immediatly fell in love. I'm still baffled to this day with how lucky I am... She actually managed to ticky every box of my "perfect" women. She's 33 years of age; she has lovely blond hair (with the ends being a dark brown) and slightly tanned skin. Also equipped with lovely large breasts, and a stomach that neatly hangs over. The top half of her stomach, around the torso region, protrudes slightly outwards with the lower half hanging over - though she, Sophie, tends to keep that kept away from view... Which causes it to bulge, a prime example was when she was wearing jeans covering it. Her arms aren't too large, though they're nice and soft to hold on to. Her thighs aren't too big, though as a vague description it would take about three hands to cover her thigh. I forgot to mention that she only has a very slightly double-chin, aswell as very nice bottom.

I hope I haven't scared the living wits out of you guys, I just wanted to give you an insight into my particular intrests in my life... I really don't mean to scare you, I just wanted to explain myself.


----------



## out.of.habit

Welcome to The Boards, Jaboom. It's gonna take a lot more than a description of your lovely wife to scare us off!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Nah.. You seem like a cool person Jaboom! Your avatar is sweet too!  
Welcome, and enjoy the boards.


----------



## MissQTPi

Name: Traci 
Age: 37
Location: Ohio
Profession: I have one...... 
Music: Soft Rock, R&B, Smooth Grooves, ne thing 80's.....
Likes: Good Conversation, a Good Man n my Bed.....
Dislikes: Liars, Wussies.....
About me: Outspoken and Sincere......to know me is to LOVE ME......


----------



## seductive_smile

name: Amanda
age:18
profession: student
music: rock, and the many forms of it
about me: I'm pretty easy going, and easy to get along with. 
likes: hanging out with friends, I would say i am a people person
dislikes: liars, fakes, cheaters, disrespect... so on...
picture: I was bored one day...


so that is me in a nut shell... 
glad I finally found a place where people like me for who I am... physically... kinda new to the idea that someone might find me attractive... there are so many beautiful people here, and I am glad that I was told about this place.


----------



## RICHO2

hot Girl Xxx


----------



## samestar

I guess I really should have introduced myself before now. My name is Bob (really Robert, Bob preferred  ) I'm a firefighter since I was 17, am now 46. I have been in denial over my love for bigger ladies for a long time. I seriously thought there was something wrong with me. All my friends love thin, supermodel types. I agreed with them for a long time that they were attractive, when in reality they were not. At least not to me. I was a member of other online groups which featured thin girls, but didnt frequent the sites. I am here every day! I enjoy it here! I'm hoping to make new friends, both male and female (sorry ladies, I'm married) while I'm here! i found a couple people I'd like to get to know better, they seem pretty knowledgeable about this group. I'm out now and feeling much better about myself and my TRUE feelings!


----------



## mimosa

Welcome Bob. Glad you decided to join us. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80

Hi Everyone,
I figured I might as well introduce myself since I have already posted a few times on the clothing board, and don't want people to think I am just trying to intrude on their discussions 

My name is Amanda, I am 27 and live in Fresno, CA. I have a wonderful boyfriend, who I love with all my heart. I stumbled onto the Dimensions site by trying to find some clothing for plus sized women that fit my tastes. I had really no clue what the forum was about. I am very much into the size acceptance issue, as since I have met my boyfriend I am definately trying to accept myself for who I am and accept the fact that he loves ALL of me. It isn't easy, but I am trying my hardest

You all seem like a wonderful group of people and I look forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## seductive_smile

I have to agree with you Amanda, I have a friend who is the one who really has helped me except myself for who I am, it is hard, but I am begining to be more confident in myself, and I really owe it all to my friend.


----------



## Jon Blaze

BrunetteBeauty80 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I figured I might as well introduce myself since I have already posted a few times on the clothing board, and don't want people to think I am just trying to intrude on their discussions
> 
> My name is Amanda, I am 27 and live in Fresno, CA. I have a wonderful boyfriend, who I love with all my heart. I stumbled onto the Dimensions site by trying to find some clothing for plus sized women that fit my tastes. I had really no clue what the forum was about. I am very much into the size acceptance issue, as since I have met my boyfriend I am definately trying to accept myself for who I am and accept the fact that he loves ALL of me. It isn't easy, but I am trying my hardest
> 
> You all seem like a wonderful group of people and I look forward to getting to know you all!



Welcome to the board, and may you make great progress in learning to accept yourself in whatever skin you may be in.


----------



## SweetStaceGA

Name: Stacey
Age: 27
Location: Georgia
Profession: Homemaker/Website Design
Music: Pretty much anything...
Likes: Computer games, reading, good italian food :eat2: 
Dislikes: Fat Discrimination, Hate, Judgemental people 
About me: Just starting to come into my BBW self confidence! Enjoying the ride!! Glad to have found this board, cant wait to look around more.


----------



## Wagimawr

Heyyyyyyyyyy, I've seen you somewhere  Welcome to Dimensions!


----------



## DMight22

Name: Mario
Age: 22
Location: Tucson, Arizona
Profession: Work at Blockbuster and going to school.
Music: 80's music always gets me moving, but I also enjoy rap and big band music.
Likes: Outdoors, Guitar Hero, Movies, animals, and MetalHead(80's coverband every Tuesday night!)
Dislikes: Green vegetables, close minded people, emo, and reality tv.
About me: I like to have fun, plain and simple. Life is short and I think you gotta live it up while you can. I love going out and staying active. I am currently going to the gym every other day trying to put on weight, but I have the metabolism of a chipmunk so it's really hard. I have been getting teased about being skinny since middle school, but it is all good because I think I am hot  Anyways you can't let people get to you, otherwise life would suck. I love living and I love people and hope to meet as many people as I can before I die. Oh I also want to achieve world peace, but that is a bit harder to accomplish with so many crazies out there.


----------



## SweetStaceGA

Wagimawr said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyy, I've seen you somewhere  Welcome to Dimensions!



:kiss2: Thank you sweetie! Glad to see you here!!


----------



## Delirious88

Name: Andru
Age: 19
Location: Arkansas
Profession: Student
Music: Rock, Funk, Metal, Indie, and Prog-rock
Likes: Playing bass guitar, learning asian cultures and languages, hanging out, being mellow and nice
Dislikes: I prefer not to hate anyone or amything....unless a line is crossed
About me: I'm a 19 year FA and I always like to talk to new people. Of course I'm a little shy. I have a picture of me but it won't fit the requirements here. If you want to see it just message me and I'll try to send it haha. Be warned, I have a somewhat baby face


----------



## pani

Well, after ALL the trouble I have had resizing the pictures. To me a pixel sounds like something one would name a hamster or gerbel! Anyway, I'm Pani and I have been around SA for over 20 years. I did my master's project on weight stigma and volunteered for a brief time with the NAAFA office in Sac in the 80's! I am a Chicagoan, turned Californian for 31 years, turned Chicagoan again! My interest are shooting down fat prejucides whenever I see it, and standing up for the forces of light and love in the Universe! Pixel schmexils!!!!! 

View attachment php2YSR4gAM 2.jpg


----------



## CaitiDee

pani said:


> Well, after ALL the trouble I have had resizing the pictures. To me a pixel sounds like something one would name a hamster or gerbel! Anyway, I'm Pani and I have been around SA for over 20 years. I did my master's project on weight stigma and volunteered for a brief time with the NAAFA office in Sac in the 80's! I am a Chicagoan, turned Californian for 31 years, turned Chicagoan again! My interest are shooting down fat prejucides whenever I see it, and standing up for the forces of light and love in the Universe! Pixel schmexils!!!!!



You sound...like someone I'd LOVE to be around. What a well-rounded life. I'm impressed.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

pani said:


> Well, after ALL the trouble I have had resizing the pictures. To me a pixel sounds like something one would name a hamster or gerbel! Anyway, I'm Pani and I have been around SA for over 20 years. I did my master's project on weight stigma and volunteered for a brief time with the NAAFA office in Sac in the 80's! I am a Chicagoan, turned Californian for 31 years, turned Chicagoan again! My interest are shooting down fat prejucides whenever I see it, and standing up for the forces of light and love in the Universe! Pixel schmexils!!!!!



You sound like someone who is a perfect fit for this boards! Welcome lovely!!


----------



## pani

Thank you! I have been hear awhile, just couldn't figure out how to post a pic lol! Might I say you two are EXTREMELY BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!


----------



## SuziQ

Hello, 

I got an auto email from Dimensions forum today saying that I hadn't been active for awhile and I was missed. Awww, how sweet!! LOL! Truth is I haven't posted before. I lived in Virginia for quite a few years and was active in NAAFA in MD, VA and the east coast, but have moved to the midwest and haven't been in contact for several years. I'm the one that misses you!

I haven't filled in my profile or figured out how to load a picture. I'm just taking the plunge to say hello. I love the fun you are having!

I'm 59 and I've always enjoyed writing. I love nature and animals. I'm into the woo-woo New Age stuff -- I've been a member of psychic development groups and have been a part of group dreaming experiments. I've channeled and am really drawn to the reality creation information from Abraham who is channeled by Esther Hicks -- I like learning how we manifest our desires. I think life can be very magical indeed.

I'm so glad you've created this loving place and I look forward to getting to know you!


----------



## Esoteric-Mr-E

*Name*: Eric
*Age*: 22
*Location*: Southern Wisconsin
*Profession*: Just graduated, looking for a job for a year to get residency, then back to school for my masters in counseling!
*Music*: I like a bit of everything, but my favorites span from Jazz, funk, new age and world music, to hard rock and pop from the 60’s through the 80’s. Fave bands are Sonata Arctica, Jamiroqui, Keane, Chicago, Yoko Kanno, ELO, Styx, Zeppelin, Imogen Heap, Nobou Uematsu, Jo Hisaishi, Queen, Sergent Garcia, Thievery Corporation, Ben Folds, Coldplay, Crystal Method, Earth Wind & Fire, E Nomine, Nightwish, Grand Funk Railroad, Rare Earth, Boston, the Who, Supertramp, Tom Petty, and others, especially music with gothic choirs, orchestras, brass, organ and harpsichord or rock that is composed like a classical piece.
*Likes*: MUSIC!!! Video games, sci-fi and fantasy, comedy and satire, free thinking, using bad experiences for good, wandering around in nature, dancing/singing while no one’s watching/listening, helping others work out their problems, chatting about universal things, discussing and debating things, learning and many other things of course.
*Dislikes*: People who always hide their real selves, sports, consumerism, overly materialistic people, closed minded people, hate, stereotypes, conformity.
*About me*: I guess I’ve always thought that who I was is based on what I believe and feel strongly about and how I choose to live my life and view the world. Other than that, I just moved into Wisconsin, I’m trying to find a job so I can get residency to get in state tuition for my masters degree in counseling. I’m an FA, and I do quite enjoy feeding and being fed, gaining weight and all, up at about 275 (from 235 at the beginning of the year) last I checked. I had sort of given up most of my previous hobbies due to work/school and mostly do things online now, but I would like to change that. I would really like to get to know people in the Madison area, so if anyone’s interested, send me a pm or an e-mail at [email protected]
Even just a gaining buddy would be fun  but doesn't have to be limited to that.
*Picture*:





Other person in the photo who's cut off is one of my friends from college in case you're wondering


----------



## B00TS

Name: Simon

Nickname: Boots (Everyone including close family use it !)

Age: 32

Location: SW England.

Profession: Electronics engineer at the moment. Just handed in my notice though. Going to travel for a couple of months then learn to be a train driver !

Music: Love all music. I play the piano and clarinet. (Fairly badly ) I particularly love the Beatles, Led Zeppelin and Rachel Yamagata.

Likes: Good music. Good food. Good wine. Taking things apart. Fixing things. (Usually due to taking them apart ) Getting tipsy and putting the world to rights with my friends. My faithful old VW Santana (Quantum in the US) - she's 24 this year and desperately needs to be put out to grass.

Dislikes: Dishonesty. Religion. Closed-mindedness. TV adverts. Having to work for a living.

About me: I have lived in the SW of England for 30 yrs. I flunked every qualification I tried for after my GCSEs despite being relatively intelligent. (You must make your own guesses as to why this happened.) Somehow I ended up in electronics and have been for 15 yrs. I have decided it is time for a change and so am going to apply to be a train driver. It is something I have wanted to do for ages and I am pretty damn pleased that I have finally found the courage to stop letting life steer me and strike out in another direction for once. I have a beautiful six year old daughter and she means the world to me. Unfortunately her mother's refusal to address her emotional problems led to our seperation several years ago. Thankfully, after loads of unpleasantness and witholding of access to my little girl, she finally seems to be able to see that it is important for me to be in our daughter's life and for the last three weeks has allowed me to see her. Hallelujah!

I have been an FA literally for as long as I can remember and I am very much out of the closet. (My mates point BBWs out to me!!) My dream is to meet a big woman who feels she would like to spend the rest of her life with me, however, I have ZERO self-confidence and so meeting any women, large or otherwise is pretty much impossible. Urghh ! Sooo sad.

I am ashamed to admit that I have lurked on dimensions for a couple of years but, hey, at least I eventually got brave enough to post. I think the forums are amazing and we are so lucky to have the opportunity to express ourselves to like minded people.

I'm a pretty good sounding-board for most things so feel free to call on me for advice/opinions etc.

Best regards to everyone out there...

Boots.


----------



## Isa

B00TS said:


> Name: Simon
> 
> Nickname: Boots (Everyone including close family use it !)
> 
> 
> About me: I have lived in the SW of England for 30 yrs. I flunked every qualification I tried for after my GCSEs despite being relatively intelligent. (You must make your own guesses as to why this happened.) Somehow I ended up in electronics and have been for 15 yrs. I have decided it is time for a change and so am going to apply to be a train driver. It is something I have wanted to do for ages and I am pretty damn pleased that I have finally found the courage to stop letting life steer me and strike out in another direction for once. I have a beautiful six year old daughter and she means the world to me. Unfortunately her mother's refusal to address her emotional problems led to our seperation several years ago. Thankfully, after loads of unpleasantness and witholding of access to my little girl, she finally seems to be able to see that it is important for me to be in our daughter's life and for the last three weeks has allowed me to see her. Hallelujah!
> 
> I have been an FA literally for as long as I can remember and I am very much out of the closet. (My mates point BBWs out to me!!) My dream is to meet a big woman who feels she would like to spend the rest of her life with me, however, I have ZERO self-confidence and so meeting any women, large or otherwise is pretty much impossible. Urghh ! Sooo sad.
> 
> I am ashamed to admit that I have lurked on dimensions for a couple of years but, hey, at least I eventually got brave enough to post. I think the forums are amazing and we are so lucky to have the opportunity to express ourselves to like minded people.
> 
> I'm a pretty good sounding-board for most things so feel free to call on me for advice/opinions etc.
> 
> Best regards to everyone out there...
> 
> Boots.



Welcome and congrats on finally posting. Good luck on the job change, it takes a lot of guts to leave one profession for another. 

S.


----------



## B00TS

Thanks Isa. Nuyorican soul kicks ass !


----------



## Isa

SuziQ said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got an auto email from Dimensions forum today saying that I hadn't been active for awhile and I was missed. Awww, how sweet!! LOL! Truth is I haven't posted before. I lived in Virginia for quite a few years and was active in NAAFA in MD, VA and the east coast, but have moved to the midwest and haven't been in contact for several years. I'm the one that misses you!
> 
> I haven't filled in my profile or figured out how to load a picture. I'm just taking the plunge to say hello. I love the fun you are having!
> 
> I'm 59 and I've always enjoyed writing. I love nature and animals. I'm into the woo-woo New Age stuff -- I've been a member of psychic development groups and have been a part of group dreaming experiments. I've channeled and am really drawn to the reality creation information from Abraham who is channeled by Esther Hicks -- I like learning how we manifest our desires. I think life can be very magical indeed.
> 
> I'm so glad you've created this loving place and I look forward to getting to know you!



Welcome back!


----------



## Isa

B00TS said:


> Thanks Isa. Nuyorican soul kicks ass !



Yes it most certainly does, nice to hear that someone else agrees.


----------



## mariac1966

Welcome Boots! Good luck on the job change. It may be difficult for a while but if it is something that you will enjoy stick with it. 

Maria


----------



## SoCalFatGothChick

Well, better late than never! LOL

NAME: Alayne

LOCATION: Riverside, CA

PROFESSION: Administrative Assistant

MUSIC: Gothic, Darkwave, EBM, Synthpop, Futurepop, Powernoise, Electroclash, New Wave, 80s Hair Bands, Indie, Shoegaze/Dreampop, Ethereal, Classic Rock, Trance, Gay House, Punk, and anything else that may offend mainstream music lovers. 

LIKES: Offensive humor, sex, working out, food, drinks, gays, lesbians, fat people, and my parrot.

DISLIKES: Racism, homophobia, sizeism, sexism, closed-mindedness, pastrami, and hot dogs.

ABOUT ME: 29 year old slightly chubby musician, model, civil servant, and parrot owner. I'm unusual...perhaps even a bit scary to some, but I'm harmless and loveable.


----------



## Babyface

So, I haven't really been around this board, but I've been around the fat-acceptance scene for a while. After hearing it mentioned over and over again at the Vegas bash this past week, it's clear I need to start adding this to my list of places to visit 

Name: Hans (aka Babyface, of the Goatee Mafia
Age: 35
Location: San Diego
Profession: Technical Trainer
Music: 80s, alternative, eclectic
Likes: BBWs (of course), sci-fi, well-written movies and television, British comedy (or is that redundant with the previous element in the list?), hockey, travel, gaming, poker.
Dislikes: Shallow people, stupid people, bigoted people, people who try to force their religion on me, feeding/feeders (yes, that's controversial here, but I'll behave), hmm, the list goes on too long, and makes me sound like too negative a person.
About me: I've been in and around fat-acceptance and related communities for about 15 years. I'm in a long-term relationship with two amazing women, and always enjoy making new friends, especially ones who make me think. If you ask me a question, make SURE you want to know the answer, cause I won't blink  

Picture:


----------



## Sandie S-R

Babyface said:


> So, I haven't really been around this board, but I've been around the fat-acceptance scene for a while. After hearing it mentioned over and over again at the Vegas bash this past week, it's clear I need to start adding this to my list of places to visit
> 
> Name: Hans (aka Babyface, of the Goatee Mafia
> Age: 35
> Location: San Diego
> Profession: Technical Trainer
> Music: 80s, alternative, eclectic
> Likes: BBWs (of course), sci-fi, well-written movies and television, British comedy (or is that redundant with the previous element in the list?), hockey, travel, gaming, poker.
> Dislikes: Shallow people, stupid people, bigoted people, people who try to force their religion on me, feeding/feeders (yes, that's controversial here, but I'll behave), hmm, the list goes on too long, and makes me sound like too negative a person.
> About me: I've been in and around fat-acceptance and related communities for about 15 years. I'm in a long-term relationship with two amazing women, and always enjoy making new friends, especially ones who make me think. If you ask me a question, make SURE you want to know the answer, cause I won't blink
> 
> Picture:



Hans!!

It's been a very long time since we've seen you. Hope you are doing well. Guy and I are still in Carlsbad, and I spend a lot of time here on Dimensions. Glad to see you finally joined us. 

Enjoy!


----------



## BlondeAmbition

Woops, I sorta missed this post.Better late than never. 

Anyhooo...

*Name:* Michelle.
*Age:* 27.
*Location:* Saskatchewan, Canada.
*Profession:* Student.
*Music:* Mostly indie and rock. 
*Likes:* Red wine, concerts and laughing until it hurts.
*Dislikes:* Slow drivers and snobs.
*About Me:* I do my best to balance school, 2 jobs and a busy social life. I have the world's greatest roommate and my friends are my universe. 

View attachment thornley crop.jpg


----------



## mrman1980uk

BlondeAmbition said:


> Woops, I sorta missed this post.Better late than never.
> 
> Anyhooo...
> 
> *Name:* Michelle.
> *Age:* 27.
> *Location:* Saskatchewan, Canada.
> *Profession:* Student.
> *Music:* Mostly indie and rock.
> *Likes:* Red wine, concerts and laughing until it hurts.
> *Dislikes:* Slow drivers and snobs.
> *About Me:* I do my best to balance school, 2 jobs and a busy social life. I have the world's greatest roommate and my friends are my universe.



Gosh, you're pretty. Hello


----------



## Babyface

Sandie S-R said:


> Hans!!
> 
> It's been a very long time since we've seen you. Hope you are doing well. Guy and I are still in Carlsbad, and I spend a lot of time here on Dimensions. Glad to see you finally joined us.
> 
> Enjoy!


Heya! Glad to hear y'all are still doing well -- we just bought a house in Poway, so we're likely to be enforced homebodies for a while


----------



## SocialbFly

About bloody time, lol....


----------



## virgolicious

Name: Tricia
Age: 36 (soon to be 37)
Location: Seattle
Music: Love almost anything...music is the soundtrack of my life
Likes: Music, movies, dancing, trying different types of food aka eating out, hanging with friends, enjoying life
Dislikes: Mean people, discrimination of any kind
About me: Just attended my 1st BBW event--the Vegas Bash--and I'm hooked! I can't believe I've spent a lifetime apologizing for my size...no more, this Virgo is coming out!:shocked:


[image]C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Desktop\Patricia3_jpg_files[/image] 

View attachment Patricia%20059.jpg


----------



## mimosa

virgolicious said:


> Name: Tricia
> Age: 36 (soon to be 37)
> Location: Seattle
> Music: Love almost anything...music is the soundtrack of my life
> Likes: Music, movies, dancing, trying different types of food aka eating out, hanging with friends, enjoying life
> Dislikes: Mean people, discrimination of any kind
> About me: Just attended my 1st BBW event--the Vegas Bash--and I'm hooked! I can't believe I've spent a lifetime apologizing for my size...no more, this Virgo is coming out!:shocked:
> 
> 
> [image]C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Desktop\Patricia3_jpg_files[/image]



Welcome! You are a pretty lady. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

SoCalFatGothChick said:


> Well, better late than never! LOL
> 
> NAME: Alayne
> 
> LOCATION: Riverside, CA
> 
> PROFESSION: Administrative Assistant
> 
> MUSIC: Gothic, Darkwave, EBM, Synthpop, Futurepop, Powernoise, Electroclash, New Wave, 80s Hair Bands, Indie, Shoegaze/Dreampop, Ethereal, Classic Rock, Trance, Gay House, Punk, and anything else that may offend mainstream music lovers.
> 
> LIKES: Offensive humor, sex, working out, food, drinks, gays, lesbians, fat people, and my parrot.
> 
> DISLIKES: Racism, homophobia, sizeism, sexism, closed-mindedness, pastrami, and hot dogs.
> 
> ABOUT ME: 29 year old slightly chubby musician, model, civil servant, and parrot owner. I'm unusual...perhaps even a bit scary to some, but I'm harmless and loveable.


 
Welcome to the boards Alayne! You look like a feisty one. I'd say we like feisty.


----------



## AnnMarie

Welcome, newbies... so nice to see the little influx after Vegas.


----------



## BlondeAmbition

mrman1980uk said:


> Gosh, you're pretty. Hello



Awwww thank you Mr. Man, hello back!


----------



## liz (di-va)

Babyface said:


> So, I haven't really been around this board, but I've been around the fat-acceptance scene for a while. After hearing it mentioned over and over again at the Vegas bash this past week, it's clear I need to start adding this to my list of places to visit
> Name: Hans



Hey Hans - great to meet you last weekend  - See you around here!! Liz


----------



## liz (di-va)

virgolicious said:


> Name: Tricia
> Age: 36 (soon to be 37)
> Location: Seattle



Great to meet you (too), Tricia -- see you around the boards! Liz

p.s. like the choice of nick!


----------



## virgolicious

Mimosa-you are very kind and Di-Va thanks for the nice welcome, it was a pleasure meeting you as well. I met so many wonderful people from the "Dims" board, I couldn't wait to come home and find out what it is all about. I must admit the name is courtesey of our girl Aris...she does it all!


----------



## ~da rev~

*Name:* Alex
*Age:* 19. Wow, that young?
*Location:* Kalamazoo, Michigan.
*Profession:* Coolness
*Music:* Everything. Except Country, Christian, Some Heavy Metal.
*Likes:* Movies, Music, Tool Concerts, Food
*Dislikes:* Kids. I guess if they were my own kids, i'd feel differently. As of now, keep the snot nosed, annoying kids away from me. Please. Thanks
*About Me:* Whelp, I enjoy the internets. I also am an extreme fan of Movies, I research all the movies I ever watch (Who's in 'em, who directed, writers, etc.) IMDB is my Mecca. I'm also a Guitar Hero. 

View attachment aff.JPG


----------



## Renaissance Woman

virgolicious said:


> Mimosa-you are very kind and Di-Va thanks for the nice welcome, it was a pleasure meeting you as well. I met so many wonderful people from the "Dims" board, I couldn't wait to come home and find out what it is all about. I must admit the name is courtesey of our girl Aris...she does it all!


Yay Tricia! I knew it was you even before I scrolled down to see your pic 'cause of the Virgo part of your username. Glad to see you joined!

-Barb


----------



## virgolicious

Thanks Barb,

You and the other luncheon ladies were so helpful in my quest to come up with a name for the boards. Btw, Love the spider pig tagline...I swear I was the only one laughing during the movie, or maybe I was laughing the loudest. I was even singing the song as I exited the theater.


----------



## Lalique

This is my first little step towards self and size acceptance.

I have struggled with eating disorders all my life and can`t do that life anymore. My inner fat girl is crying to come out :blush: 

I want to be able to enjoy life, eat whatever I want and love myself no matter how stuffed I feel.

Have been lurking around for a while and learned so much from you guys. Now Im ready to contribute a little myself.. 

Sorry my english, Im from Norway :blush: 

View attachment Bilde(78).jpg


----------



## mimosa

Lalique said:


> This is my first little step towards self and size acceptance.
> 
> I have struggled with eating disorders all my life and can`t do that life anymore. My inner fat girl is crying to come out :blush:
> 
> I want to be able to enjoy life, eat whatever I want and love myself no matter how stuffed I feel.
> 
> Have been lurking around for a while and learned so much from you guys. Now Im ready to contribute a little myself..
> 
> Sorry my english, Im from Norway :blush:



Don't worry. Your English is great! I like your pic. You are very pretty. Welcome!


----------



## Wagimawr

Lalique said:


> This is my first little step towards self and size acceptance.
> 
> I have struggled with eating disorders all my life and can`t do that life anymore. My inner fat girl is crying to come out :blush:
> 
> I want to be able to enjoy life, eat whatever I want and love myself no matter how stuffed I feel.
> 
> Have been lurking around for a while and learned so much from you guys. Now Im ready to contribute a little myself..
> 
> Sorry my english, Im from Norway :blush:


Your inner fat girl is among friends here.  and you have excellent english, probably better than most native speakers - that usually seems to be the case, anyway  Welcome!


----------



## Tad

Lalique said:


> This is my first little step towards self and size acceptance.
> 
> I have struggled with eating disorders all my life and can`t do that life anymore. My inner fat girl is crying to come out :blush:
> 
> I want to be able to enjoy life, eat whatever I want and love myself no matter how stuffed I feel.
> 
> Have been lurking around for a while and learned so much from you guys. Now Im ready to contribute a little myself..
> 
> Sorry my english, Im from Norway :blush:



Lalique;

Welcome!

Your english seems excellent by the way.

There are a number of other women on these boards who have struggled with eating disorders, so there are certainly people who can probably relate to what you've gone through.

I look forward to reading more from you and about you.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## tattooU

Hello all, i recently stumbled onto this site after searching for MORE big girl fashion (yes, i'm a fashion addict!) Here's a little more about me:

Name: Dani
Age: 28
Location: Portland
Music: i'm really into punk at the moment, although i like most all types and eras of rock and roll (and the mother of rock, blues!)
Likes: Shoes, dogs & dog shows, art, shoes, shopping, cartoons, sports cars, bats, tattoos....and did i mention shoes?  
Dislikes: ignornance and arrogance. Although i have a deep seeded fear of both cilantro and Ron Jeremy.
About me: i've been married for 9 years in October and i've been a professional tattoo artist for 4. Always been big but overall healthy and thanks for having me!


----------



## Tad

Welcome! There are both other fashion addicts and other ink lovers around the boards, so I'm sure you'll find lots to talk about 

Enjoy!

-Ed


----------



## mrman1980uk

BlondeAmbition said:


> Awwww thank you Mr. Man, hello back!



And thank you  Welcome to the fray *evil grin*


----------



## femmegamer

Name: Tasha
Age: 20
Location: Georgia
Profession: currently jobless
Music: I like a lot of different styles. It depends on my mood.
Likes: Sushi, asian culture, fruit,reading, writing, art, music, movies, tv, new people, breakfast foods
Dislikes: people who convey superiority, mud, pork...and the list goes on.
About me: I'm a really nice girl who loves to play video games and be entertained constantly. I don't like my life to be boring. Though I do like to take things slow ocassionally.
Picture:


----------



## swordchick

virgolicious said:


> Name: Tricia
> Age: 36 (soon to be 37)
> Location: Seattle
> Music: Love almost anything...music is the soundtrack of my life
> Likes: Music, movies, dancing, trying different types of food aka eating out, hanging with friends, enjoying life
> Dislikes: Mean people, discrimination of any kind
> About me: Just attended my 1st BBW event--the Vegas Bash--and I'm hooked! I can't believe I've spent a lifetime apologizing for my size...no more, this Virgo is coming out!:shocked:
> 
> 
> [image]C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Desktop\Patricia3_jpg_files[/image]


 
Welcome to Dimensions! I'm glad that you have stopped the apologies and you are lovely and beautiful as you are!


----------



## Wagimawr

femmegamer said:


> Name: Tasha
> Age: 20
> Location: Georgia
> Profession: currently jobless
> Music: I like a lot of different styles. It depends on my mood.
> Likes: Sushi, asian culture, fruit,reading, writing, art, music, movies, tv, new people, breakfast foods
> Dislikes: people who convey superiority, mud, pork...and the list goes on.
> About me: I'm a really nice girl who loves to play video games and be entertained constantly. I don't like my life to be boring. Though I do like to take things slow ocassionally.
> Picture:


wow.  good start! Welcome


----------



## Britannia

Hey, I just joined the board =)

Name: Britannia
Age: 18
Relevance: FFA/feeder
Likes: Poetry, culture, books, going out, body mods, etcetera
Dislikes: Idiots, boring people, typical people
Locale: Tucson, AZ
Work: Sales Associate/Librarian
Play: Diablo II, writing, shows, etcerea


----------



## jamartinjr

Hi. I'm Ja; a BHM/FA very happily married to a BBW in PA.
Love the board. Thanks for having me.


----------



## Tad

Britannia said:


> Hey, I just joined the board =)
> 
> Name: Britannia
> Age: 18
> Relevance: FFA/feeder



FFA/Feeder? You have found the BHM/FFA board, right? I think there would be lots of people delighted if you introduced yourself over there too.....

Oh, and welcome, to all of Dimensions.

-ed


----------



## Nurse Vicki

And as I newby to the site I though I better say hello I hope Ive not broken any rules yet!? If I have just let me Know and spank my bad girl bottom giggle or corner time for me! I am a Naughty Red head I do have adult site but I am also a reg gal too! I like to read romance, make jewelry, play on my computer! I a cooking fool and I love to break bread with my friends! Of course I am a BBW and I like who I am I dont plan on changing to become a Barbi any time soon but I am a healthy thinking and acting person as much as I can! I actually met My Husband Of ten years though Dimensions magazine though a Personal ad! Hes is a Fa big time and I have him say hi soon He' s kinda shy when it comes to computer!
well more later NV


----------



## femmegamer

Wagimawr said:


> wow.  good start! Welcome



Thanks! Hmmm...I take it from you avatar and your signature that you're a trekkie? Shweeeeet


----------



## Ned Sonntag

Esoteric-Mr-E said:


> *Name*: Eric
> *Age*: 22
> *Location*: Southern Wisconsin
> *Profession*: Just graduated, looking for a job for a year to get residency, then back to school for my masters in counseling!
> *Music*: I like a bit of everything, but my favorites span from Jazz, funk, new age and world music, to hard rock and pop from the 60s through the 80s. Fave bands are Sonata Arctica, Jamiroqui, Keane, Chicago, Yoko Kanno, ELO, Styx, Zeppelin, Imogen Heap, Nobou Uematsu, Jo Hisaishi, Queen, Sergent Garcia, Thievery Corporation, Ben Folds, Coldplay, Crystal Method, Earth Wind & Fire, E Nomine, Nightwish, Grand Funk Railroad, Rare Earth, Boston, the Who, Supertramp, Tom Petty, and others, especially music with gothic choirs, orchestras, brass, organ and harpsichord or rock that is composed like a classical piece.
> *Likes*: MUSIC!!! Video games, sci-fi and fantasy, comedy and satire, free thinking, using bad experiences for good, wandering around in nature, dancing/singing while no ones watching/listening, helping others work out their problems, chatting about universal things, discussing and debating things, learning and many other things of course.
> *Dislikes*: People who always hide their real selves, sports, consumerism, overly materialistic people, closed minded people, hate, stereotypes, conformity.
> *About me*: I guess Ive always thought that who I was is based on what I believe and feel strongly about and how I choose to live my life and view the world. Other than that, I just moved into Wisconsin, Im trying to find a job so I can get residency to get in state tuition for my masters degree in counseling. Im an FA, and I do quite enjoy feeding and being fed, gaining weight and all, up at about 275 (from 235 at the beginning of the year) last I checked. I had sort of given up most of my previous hobbies due to work/school and mostly do things online now, but I would like to change that. I would really like to get to know people in the Madison area, so if anyones interested, send me a pm or an e-mail at [email protected]
> Even just a gaining buddy would be fun  but doesn't have to be limited to that.
> *Picture*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other person in the photo who's cut off is one of my friends from college in case you're wondering


 Nice hat! DIMENSIONS can always use more Psychic Detectives...:bow:


----------



## Paw Paw

Wagimawr said:


> Welcome to Dimensions, from another NC dweller  Where in the state are you?
> 
> Even the small steps can matter the most. Enjoy your time here!





PhotoGirl said:


> I'm in Winston. I see you're from Ashville, one of my favorite towns. The other being Boone.



Sure! I leave Greenville, and now I see folks I might have got along with! It was bad enough that GEF is in NC. .

Welcome y'all newbies.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## johnnny2005

Welcome Tricia,i have to say you are one of the nicest fun girls iv ever met in person,and even more beautiful in real life


----------



## virgolicious

JohnIreland,

You are too sweet...you're going to make me blush.:kiss2: It was so fun to hang out with you in Vegas, you are such a charmer.

Stay sweet,
T


----------



## virgolicious

swordchick said:


> Welcome to Dimensions! I'm glad that you have stopped the apologies and you are lovely and beautiful as you are!




Swordchick,

Thanks for the kind words, I can't wait til we are able to hang-out.

-T


----------



## Count Zero

Well, I've lurked on this board for a while now, and I figure it's about time I started to interact with everyone a little bit. This place has a lot of smart and funny people, and I figure I'm doing myself a disservice by making no attempt to meet them. So...

NAME: Gary
AGE: 24
LOCATION: The sunny and VERY hot Okanagan Valley
PROFESSION: Currently retail, but I'm looking to enroll in art school.
MUSIC: Almost everything except for the Britney/NSYNC/Christina school of bubblegum pop.
LIKES: A good movie, telling jokes, oddball conversations with friends, video games (I'm a bit of a geek), checking out new restaurants, anything by Kurt Vonnegut and Terry Pratchett, and a lot of other things. It's a big list.
DISLIKES: The willfully stupid, unneccessary rudeness, the general "culture of stupidity" (ie. Paris Hilton and the ilk), and those little green olives. They're just way too icky.
ABOUT ME: Living in the South Okanagan right now. I'm trying to find a good art school. I went to school for 3D Animation and found the art classes interested me more than programming. I tend to be a little sarcastic and try to inject humour into almost anything. Basically, I'm here because this looks like a good community to get involved with and I wouldn't mind making a few more friends.


P.S. I apologize about the pic, but it was taken after I got off work at about 3 AM and all I have currently is a cell phone. I'll try to get better pics when I can though.


----------



## Surlysomething

Count Zero said:


> Well, I've lurked on this board for a while now, and I figure it's about time I started to interact with everyone a little bit. This place has a lot of smart and funny people, and I figure I'm doing myself a disservice by making no attempt to meet them. So...
> 
> NAME: Gary
> AGE: 24
> LOCATION: The sunny and VERY hot Okanagan Valley
> PROFESSION: Currently retail, but I'm looking to enroll in art school.
> MUSIC: Almost everything except for the Britney/NSYNC/Christina school of bubblegum pop.
> LIKES: A good movie, telling jokes, oddball conversations with friends, video games (I'm a bit of a geek), checking out new restaurants, anything by Kurt Vonnegut and Terry Pratchett, and a lot of other things. It's a big list.
> DISLIKES: The willfully stupid, unneccessary rudeness, the general "culture of stupidity" (ie. Paris Hilton and the ilk), and those little green olives. They're just way too icky.
> ABOUT ME: Living in the South Okanagan right now. I'm trying to find a good art school. I went to school for 3D Animation and found the art classes interested me more than programming. I tend to be a little sarcastic and try to inject humour into almost anything. Basically, I'm here because this looks like a good community to get involved with and I wouldn't mind making a few more friends.
> 
> 
> P.S. I apologize about the pic, but it was taken after I got off work at about 3 AM and all I have currently is a cell phone. I'll try to get better pics when I can though.




Hello from Vancouver!

:bow:


----------



## Count Zero

Why thank you!


----------



## eyesofblue459

Name: Lisa
Age: 37
Location: Oregon
Profession: High School Accountant (or as the kids say, "the money lady")
Likes: laughter, intelligence, music, ballroom dancing (was an instructor for 5 years), swimming, reading, movies, enjoying good company
About Me: I was married for 17 years, have been divorced over a year now. I would like to experience being with someone who appreciates me as I am. Not just tolerates the way I am. I didn't realize there was a difference until I started chatting with different people about 14 months ago. Talking with one man, I mentioned that I was embarrassed about my tummy, he told me that he found it very attractive. Talking with him made me realize there is a difference between being accepted/throughly enjoyed and tolerated. 
Picture: 

View attachment IMG_3692med.JPG


View attachment IMG_3696med.JPG


----------



## Wagimawr

eyesofblue459 said:


> Name: Lisa
> Age: 37
> Location: Oregon
> Profession: High School Accountant (or as the kids say, "the money lady")
> Likes: laughter, intelligence, music, ballroom dancing (was an instructor for 5 years), swimming, reading, movies, enjoying good company
> About Me: I was married for 17 years, have been divorced over a year now. I would like to experience being with someone who appreciates me as I am. Not just tolerates the way I am. I didn't realize there was a difference until I started chatting with different people about 14 months ago. Talking with one man, I mentioned that I was embarrassed about my tummy, he told me that he found it very attractive. Talking with him made me realize there is a difference between being accepted/throughly enjoyed and tolerated.
> Picture:


Welcome!  And yes, a big belly on a girl is rather hot, now that I think about it.


----------



## MzSouthernCharm02179

Hello, I'm MzSouthernCharm0217 and I'm a 45 year old black SSBBW from Arkansas. I decided to stop lurking and say hello . Have a good rest of the day:bow: .


----------



## ashmamma84

Welcome!


----------



## Ena

*Re-Posting since I retardedly Posted in the Wrong Section**Hello everyone!

I'm new to Dimensions, and surprisingly I didn't know that this site, forum, or chat even existed until recently. I came to find out by meeting some amazing and wonderful people at the Las Vegas BBW Bash 2007!

Thank you to all of you who were just magnificent, and so kind. I look forward to seeing you all again in 2008!

Now a small bit about me:

My name is Ena (real name:Stacey)
I'm 21 years old and I'm a proud BBW!!!
I live in the obviously male lacking state of Arizona *tear*

Other than that I'm a girl of many interests! Singing, Dancing, Acting, Writing, Painting, Horse back riding, biking, swimming, fishing, camping, reading, Medieval History, a Hopeless Romantic and so much more!

Well that's all folks! The NEWBIE has spoken!!:kiss2: *


----------



## lpssway

Name: Matt
Age: 18 
Location: NJ
Profession: Student, but I'm also a musician and a writer
Music: All forms of rock from soft acoustic to hard metal to obscure artcore
Likes: The odd, stand-up comedy, anime, video games, basses, singing (even I'm not too good ^^; ), Japanese culture, tattooes, piercings
Dislikes: The average, stupidity, dishonor, injustice, prejudice, obnouxious behavior, cynicism
About me: I just turned eighteen and I've been looking around here for a few years now. I'm a big guy and I love to talk to people... so long as they come to me first. ^^; Nothing personal, I'm bizzare like that.
Picture: 

View attachment 0811071136.jpg


----------



## TheGuyWithTheFace

Name: Peter
Age: 19
Location: Saskatoon, SK. Canada
Profession: Student, working at a candy store for cash.
Music: I consider myself a metalhead, but really I'm into anything aside from really twangy country.
Likes: Comedy is first! Reading, writing, playing bass and vocals for my...I don't even think I can call us a band lol. Chatting with new people is always fun, as well as basketball and baseball. 
Dislikes: Not many things...just the basics: Rudeness and arrogance...a few other things but hey, why dwell on what we don't enjoy?
About me: University student in a city I doubt anyone from this board is from  I love to laugh and make other people laugh. If I can put a smile on your face then my work for the day is done. What else...umm...I dunno, if you wanna know you can ask  I've been a lurker somewhat for a long time here, finally decided I wanna post. Thanks for having me


----------



## Britannia

Ena said:


> *
> I live in the obviously male lacking state of Arizona *tear*
> *



That's for damn sure. What city are you?


----------



## Tad

eyesofblue459 said:


> Name: Lisa
> Age: 37
> Location: Oregon
> Profession: High School Accountant (or as the kids say, "the money lady")
> Likes: laughter, intelligence, music, ballroom dancing (was an instructor for 5 years), swimming, reading, movies, enjoying good company
> About Me: I was married for 17 years, have been divorced over a year now. I would like to experience being with someone who appreciates me as I am. Not just tolerates the way I am. I didn't realize there was a difference until I started chatting with different people about 14 months ago. Talking with one man, I mentioned that I was embarrassed about my tummy, he told me that he found it very attractive. Talking with him made me realize there is a difference between being accepted/throughly enjoyed and tolerated.
> Picture:



Your tummy is definitely not all that is cute about you, and no freaking way would I believe you are 37 without checking your ID--maybe it is being around all thos teenagers? I might have guessed 27, maybe a couple of years younger...

Anyway, welcome to Dimensions, have fun!

-Ed


----------



## Tad

Count Zero said:


> LIKES: A good movie, telling jokes, oddball conversations with friends, video games (I'm a bit of a geek), checking out new restaurants, anything by Kurt Vonnegut and Terry Pratchett, and a lot of other things. It's a big list.



Given your user name, I'm wondering if you happen to like a certain William Gibson novel too?

Oh, and welcome!

-Ed


----------



## Surlysomething

TheGuyWithTheFace said:


> Location: Saskatoon, SK. Canada





it's nice to see more Canucks on here...

Welcome!


----------



## Ena

*I live in between Tucson and Phoenix. You'd think it would up my chances of men (two options), but it's like they all went extinct or something. We'll have to team up and do some Man hunting girl!*


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Welcome all new people and damn I am beginning to feel old with all the younger folk showing up 'round here. :huh:


----------



## Britannia

Ena said:


> *I live in between Tucson and Phoenix. You'd think it would up my chances of men (two options), but it's like they all went extinct or something. We'll have to team up and do some Man hunting girl!*



I'm down with that, once the first week of school subsides


----------



## MzSouthernCharm02179

thank you for the welcome


----------



## mango

Ena said:


> *Re-Posting since I retardedly Posted in the Wrong Section**Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm new to Dimensions, and surprisingly I didn't know that this site, forum, or chat even existed until recently. I came to find out by meeting some amazing and wonderful people at the Las Vegas BBW Bash 2007!
> 
> Thank you to all of you who were just magnificent, and so kind. I look forward to seeing you all again in 2008!
> 
> *



*G'day Ena,

Welcome to Dims!!  


 *


----------



## joec

Name: Joe
Age: 22
Location: Louisville, Kentucky
Profession: Printing press operator / Photographer
Music: Damien Rice, Counting Crows, Ray LaMontagne
About me: I'm a really laid back and funny guy. I work a lot, and do photography things on the side. I drive a Jeep and enjoy offroading. I'm a huge computer nerd and a total mac-head. That's all for now.


----------



## virgolicious

Ena said:


> *Re-Posting since I retardedly Posted in the Wrong Section**Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm new to Dimensions, and surprisingly I didn't know that this site, forum, or chat even existed until recently. I came to find out by meeting some amazing and wonderful people at the Las Vegas BBW Bash 2007!
> 
> Thank you to all of you who were just magnificent, and so kind. I look forward to seeing you all again in 2008!
> 
> Now a small bit about me:
> 
> My name is Ena (real name:Stacey)
> I'm 21 years old and I'm a proud BBW!!!
> I live in the obviously male lacking state of Arizona *tear*
> 
> Other than that I'm a girl of many interests! Singing, Dancing, Acting, Writing, Painting, Horse back riding, biking, swimming, fishing, camping, reading, Medieval History, a Hopeless Romantic and so much more!
> 
> Well that's all folks! The NEWBIE has spoken!!:kiss2: *




(((((((((((((((((((Welcome lil mama)))))))))))))))))))))))),

Obviously we ran in the same circle in Vegas...cause now we are both on the Dims site. See ya in the chatroom.

-T


----------



## Count Zero

edx said:


> Given your user name, I'm wondering if you happen to like a certain William Gibson novel too?
> 
> Oh, and welcome!
> 
> -Ed



Exactly. One of these days I hope to go to Vancouver and see if I can get his signature or something. Hopefully he wouldn't be offended.


----------



## SMA413

Name: Samantha
Age: 22
Location: TX
Profession: Student/Medical Receptionist
Music: Jack's Mannequin, The Hush Sound, Cartel, Jason Mraz, Jack Johnson, anything along those lines. I also like country every now and then since I do live in Texas. 
Likes: Driving, Laughing (a lot), Dane Cook, painting when I can, going out to lunch with my co-workers, nursing school
Dislikes: Stupidity, dishonesty, chewing with your mouth open, being intentionally mean/rude.
About me: Hey! I'm Samantha (y'all can call me Sam). I've known about Dimensions for a while, but I've never really properly introduced myself. If you have any specific questions, feel free to contact me one way or another.
Picture: Here's a couple of pictures I sorta like...


----------



## mel

Name: Mel
Age: 35
Location: Colorado
Profession: Insurance 
Music: All kinds, depends on the mood I am in 
Likes: Travel, Movies, Basketball, the Spa 
Dislikes: Caramel, Coconut, Vanilla, People who have to be the center of attention, Bad drivers
About me: average girl, can be shy..ohh and a smartass 
Picture: 

View attachment mel vegas 2007.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha

mel said:


> Name: Mel
> Age: 35
> Location: Colorado
> Profession: Insurance
> Music: All kinds, depends on the mood I am in
> Likes: Travel, Movies, Basketball, the Spa
> Dislikes: Caramel, Coconut, Vanilla, People who have to be the center of attention, Bad drivers
> About me: average girl, can be shy..ohh and a smartass
> Picture:



OH my! Your hot and I want your dress.  Welcome! hehe


----------



## Fascinita

Hi everyone,

I'm new around here and wanted to say hello. I'm 38, single female, living in Florida panhandle. Looking to make friends on this board and know people who are comfortable with fat, for a change. I've enjoyed reading through the forum the past couple of days.

Hope to hear from you.


----------



## mimosa

Welcome.


----------



## Mishty

mel said:


> Name: Mel
> Age: 35
> Location: Colorado
> Profession: Insurance
> Music: All kinds, depends on the mood I am in
> Likes: Travel, Movies, Basketball, the Spa
> Dislikes: Caramel, Coconut, Vanilla, People who have to be the center of attention, Bad drivers
> About me: average girl, can be shy..ohh and a smartass
> Picture:



Mel?
As in Alabama Mel?


----------



## Mishty

SMA413 said:


> Name: Samantha
> Age: 22
> Location: TX
> Profession: Student/Medical Receptionist
> Music: Jack's Mannequin, The Hush Sound, Cartel, Jason Mraz, Jack Johnson, anything along those lines. I also like country every now and then since I do live in Texas.
> Likes: Driving, Laughing (a lot), Dane Cook, painting when I can, going out to lunch with my co-workers, nursing school
> Dislikes: Stupidity, dishonesty, chewing with your mouth open, being intentionally mean/rude.
> About me: Hey! I'm Samantha (y'all can call me Sam). I've known about Dimensions for a while, but I've never really properly introduced myself. If you have any specific questions, feel free to contact me one way or another.
> Picture: Here's a couple of pictures I sorta like...




You're just to cute!!  Welcome to the boards ,Sam!


----------



## SMA413

Thanks!


----------



## Paw Paw

BigCutieSasha said:


> OH my! Your hot and I want your dress.  Welcome! hehe



What she said. But you can keep the dress! 

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Ned Sonntag

mel said:


> Name: Mel
> Age: 35
> Location: Colorado
> Profession: Insurance
> Music: All kinds, depends on the mood I am in
> Likes: Travel, Movies, Basketball, the Spa
> Dislikes: Caramel, Coconut, Vanilla, People who have to be the center of attention, Bad drivers
> About me: average girl, can be shy..ohh and a smartass
> Picture:


Legendary model Mel?:wubu: This is truly an honor!:bow:


----------



## Tad

Welcome Samantha (SMA) and Fascinata--and an official welcome to Mel, although you've been lurking around for a while? I hope we hear lots more from all of you!

-Ed


----------



## Stoner

Name: Nuno
Age: 30
Location: Portugal
Profession: Social Worker
Music: Mostly metal genres, stoner metal/doom as special preference
Likes: Fishkeeping, Machinima, 3D Modeling, video games
Dislikes: People who are too full of themselves and/or who abuse their powers. I hate tyrans and I enjoy seeing when they fall off of their high horse and everyone steps on them, including the horse. But most of all, I dispise dishonesty.
About me: Not much that is worth to mention. According to my friends and coworkers I'm a very assertive person and like to finish their sentences or guessing that word or expression they were looking for. Unlike what my nickname may suggest, I don't use drugs. To those wondering what someone living in the side of the pond is doing here, then let me say that while Portugal is a very nice place to live, it's a though country to BBW admirers because forums and chats of the like are simply unexistent. About my picture; it's not very recent but it was the only one I had in digital format that I could crop to show only myself (and my best friend Mathilda - should be a bonus, she looks better than me). All the other pictures have other people besides me, and it wouldn't be nice to post them without their consent.
Picture:


----------



## mimosa

Welcome Nuno


----------



## Fluffybunnyfeet

Name: Mike
Age: 20
Location: California
Profession: mechanic/race car driver
Music: All kinds, usually rock/grunge stuff (alice in chains/ hurt/ ect.)
Likes: cars (duh) open spaces, out doors, dirt bikes, friends are most important.
Dislikes: hypocrites, racists, bigots, people who are full of themselves
About me: im average i guess, nothing special, i like going fast in my cars, and slow in life, take everything day by day. Enjoying the littles things in life. Ive had too many close calls to realize that.
Picture:







Me at my house after a fight 






Nice to be here


----------



## Britannia

Allo, Mike/Fluffy.

I think you'll like it here :bounce:


----------



## Fluffybunnyfeet

thank you, so far i have.

The threads move so fast here... alot of posts going on


----------



## Britannia

That's what's great about these forums compared to all the others- it just doesn't get better than Dimensions  













Do I get a sponsor contract now?


----------



## ashmamma84

mel said:


> Name: Mel
> Age: 35
> Location: Colorado
> Profession: Insurance
> Music: All kinds, depends on the mood I am in
> Likes: Travel, Movies, Basketball, the Spa
> Dislikes: Caramel, Coconut, Vanilla, People who have to be the center of attention, Bad drivers
> About me: average girl, can be shy..ohh and a smartass
> Picture:



Welcome! Love the dress...alight in da' house!


----------



## supersoup

welcome n00bs!


----------



## mel

Missblueyedeath said:


> Mel?
> As in Alabama Mel?


yep Alabma Mel  

and ty Ned


----------



## tannenberg

The war against the terrorism -as it says well Biodieselman- is not an exclusive problem of the USA. Right now AlQaeda can strike anywhere of the world since it did in NY, in Bali, in Madrid or London

But, in no case, the _preventive war _ is just, since it has happened in the case of Iraq. The governments of the USA, England and Spain -with *more of 90% of the population* against an intervention next to the Anglo-American troops of occupation- :shocked: cannot go on the one hand and the rest of the world (France, Germany...) by another one, opening an important schism in the relation between nations.

The *Alliance to of the Civilizations *promoted by the present government of Spain of President *José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero *along with the United nations can be a good idea to begin to solve problems that no longer are local, but global.

Greetings from Spain  .


----------



## Red

Stoner said:


> All the other pictures have other people besides me, and it wouldn't be nice to post them without their consent.





I sincerely hope you asked for Mathilda's consent.



*Woof!*


----------



## Stoner

I sure did Red, she waved her tail as she always do, I took it as a yes. 

Thanks to all for the warm welcoming


----------



## ToniTails

*Name:* toni lynn
*Age: *29
*Location: *Ca
*Profession:* mommy, writer, student
*Music:* alternative rock, classic rock, jazz, blues, classical esp. vivaldi and beethoven, polka- okay not polka!
Likes: drawing, anything artsy, music/singing, dancing (i suck at it , but it's fun), getting to know new people- that means YOU  
Dislikes: prejudice, drama
About me: single mom- does that tell you all you need to know?- silly- lovable

Picture:


----------



## Tad

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> *Name:* toni lynn
> *Age: *29
> *Location: *Ca
> *Profession:* mommy, writer, student
> *Music:* alternative rock, classic rock, jazz, blues, classical esp. vivaldi and beethoven, polka- okay not polka!
> Likes: drawing, anything artsy, music/singing, dancing (i suck at it , but it's fun), getting to know new people- that means YOU
> Dislikes: prejudice, drama
> About me: single mom- does that tell you all you need to know?- silly- lovable
> 
> Picture:



Welcome Tony-Lynn! I hope we'll see a lot more from you here.

Just one thing, about your picture.....you are a mother, you really shouldn't say those things about yourself, your kids will say it enough about you when they are teenagers...... 

-Ed


----------



## GPL

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> *Name:* toni lynn
> *Age: *29
> *Location: *Ca
> *Profession:* mommy, writer, student
> *Music:* alternative rock, classic rock, jazz, blues, classical esp. vivaldi and beethoven, polka- okay not polka!
> Likes: drawing, anything artsy, music/singing, dancing (i suck at it , but it's fun), getting to know new people- that means YOU
> Dislikes: prejudice, drama
> About me: single mom- does that tell you all you need to know?- silly- lovable
> 
> Picture:



Welcome, cutie!
Have fun in here:wubu: 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## tigergod

Hello all,
Just wanted to say Hi and Introduce myself.
I'm Tigergod from Baltimore, I'm a BBW admirer, I'm also married to a very awesome BBW. We have a son who just turned 3 years old this month. I'm also a IT Specialist and Web Developer. I'm currently working on several E-commerce sites, and one in particular is a BBW Fetish Site called ShinyWorx.Com. I'm sure you will be seeing allot of me around here, you have killer community. 

Peace


----------



## vermillion

Well I think I introduced myself a long time ago but I haven't posted very much on this board. So I got an e-mail saying dim missed me so here I am...re-introducing myself...

I am Vermillion

24 (size and age..lol)

I am a dental asst by day and a rock star by night...

Bands I like??? Alice in Chains, Tool, Pantera, Agalloch, Seether, Hole, Nirvana, Guns N Roses, Slayer, Lamb Of God, Mastodon, Patsy Cline, Chevelle, APC....really this could go on all day....

I'm a scorpio....


I guess that's it....
Yes...I took this picture of myself because I am completely narcissistic. 

View attachment backwards.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze

vermillion said:


> Well I think I introduced myself a long time ago but I haven't posted very much on this board. So I got an e-mail saying dim missed me so here I am...re-introducing myself...
> 
> I am Vermillion
> 
> 24 (size and age..lol)
> 
> I am a dental asst by day and a rock star by night...
> 
> Bands I like??? Alice in Chains, Tool, Pantera, Agalloch, Seether, Hole, Nirvana, Guns N Roses, Slayer, Lamb Of God, Mastodon, Patsy Cline, Chevelle, APC....really this could go on all day....
> 
> I'm a scorpio....
> 
> 
> I guess that's it....
> Yes...I took this picture of myself because I am completely narcissistic.



I suddenly have an affinity for narcissism.... ohhhh. :wubu: 
Joking... Welcome to the boards!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

vermillion said:


> Well I think I introduced myself a long time ago but I haven't posted very much on this board. So I got an e-mail saying dim missed me so here I am...re-introducing myself...
> 
> I am Vermillion
> 
> 24 (size and age..lol)
> 
> I am a dental asst by day and a rock star by night...
> 
> Bands I like??? Alice in Chains, Tool, Pantera, Agalloch, Seether, Hole, Nirvana, Guns N Roses, Slayer, Lamb Of God, Mastodon, Patsy Cline, Chevelle, APC....really this could go on all day....
> 
> I'm a scorpio....
> 
> 
> I guess that's it....
> Yes...I took this picture of myself because I am completely narcissistic.



Agalloch .. Mastodon .. Lamb Of God .. you win!  Welcome to the board!


----------



## ataraxia

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Agalloch .. Mastodon .. Lamb Of God .. you win!  Welcome to the board!



Wow, I didn't even see the Agalloch plug in the OP... What a great band. (And any list that includes them probably ought to have Opeth, Woods of Ypres, and old-skool Garm stuff too, right?)


----------



## GPL

vermillion said:


> Well I think I introduced myself a long time ago but I haven't posted very much on this board. So I got an e-mail saying dim missed me so here I am...re-introducing myself...
> 
> I am Vermillion
> 
> 24 (size and age..lol)
> 
> I am a dental asst by day and a rock star by night...
> 
> Bands I like??? Alice in Chains, Tool, Pantera, Agalloch, Seether, Hole, Nirvana, Guns N Roses, Slayer, Lamb Of God, Mastodon, Patsy Cline, Chevelle, APC....really this could go on all day....
> 
> I'm a scorpio....
> 
> 
> I guess that's it....
> Yes...I took this picture of myself because I am completely narcissistic.



Hey Vermillion:smitten: 

Glad to have you here, cutiepie!:wubu: 
How are you doing?
Welcome and have fun in here 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Prince Dyscord

vermillion said:


> Well I think I introduced myself a long time ago but I haven't posted very much on this board. So I got an e-mail saying dim missed me so here I am...re-introducing myself...
> 
> I am Vermillion
> 
> 24 (size and age..lol)
> 
> I am a dental asst by day and a rock star by night...
> 
> Bands I like??? Alice in Chains, Tool, Pantera, Agalloch, Seether, Hole, Nirvana, Guns N Roses, Slayer, Lamb Of God, Mastodon, Patsy Cline, Chevelle, APC....really this could go on all day....
> 
> I'm a scorpio....
> 
> 
> I guess that's it....
> Yes...I took this picture of myself because I am completely narcissistic.



Yeah, I got an e-mail like that too. Makes you feel all warm and fuzzy knowing that the board misses you as a whole.


----------



## virgolicious

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> *Name:* toni lynn
> *Age: *29
> *Location: *Ca
> *Profession:* mommy, writer, student
> *Music:* alternative rock, classic rock, jazz, blues, classical esp. vivaldi and beethoven, polka- okay not polka!
> Likes: drawing, anything artsy, music/singing, dancing (i suck at it , but it's fun), getting to know new people- that means YOU
> Dislikes: prejudice, drama
> About me: single mom- does that tell you all you need to know?- silly- lovable
> 
> Picture:



Welcome Toni Lynn and all the other newbies that just joined the board. I'm a newbie myself and have been accepted into the fold with open arms...as I'm sure you all will be as well.

:kiss2: Muah,
virgolicious


----------



## deedee28x

Heyyy everyone...

New here just thought I'd play along and introduce myself

lets see..

Name: Diane but everyone calls me Dee

Age: 23 next month

Location: NY 

Profession: student - one more year to go

Music: anything and everything...If I can sing along and dance to it - I like it!

Likes: drawing, art, music, friends, movies, animals, having fun, shopping, smiling, making ppl laugh, meeting new ppl :]

Dislikes: mean people!! especially mean ppl that cause drama! hate it! 

heres a pictureee  

View attachment deedeesmaller.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr

gorgeous pic  good start and welcome!


----------



## vermillion

thanks for all the warm welcomes...


----------



## Aussie Jez

G'day I'm Jeremy from Australia (you know...Down Under  ), been a member for about 10 minutes
I'm 24 
I work for an auto parts retailer, a job which I love 'coz I love cars. Although I don't actually own a car(well I do...it's a long story)
I guess you could say I'm pretty easy going and friendly. Umm I'm sure there's more, but it's late and my brain function is low! 
Oh yeh dis is me! 

View attachment R0010586.JPG


----------



## Surlysomething

Aussie Jez said:


> G'day I'm Jeremy from Australia (you know...Down Under  ), been a member for about 10 minutes
> I'm 24
> I work for an auto parts retailer, a job which I love 'coz I love cars. Although I don't actually own a car(well I do...it's a long story)
> I guess you could say I'm pretty easy going and friendly. Umm I'm sure there's more, but it's late and my brain function is low!
> Oh yeh dis is me!




cute cute

welcome
:bow:


----------



## KnottyOne

vermillion said:


> Well I think I introduced myself a long time ago but I haven't posted very much on this board. So I got an e-mail saying dim missed me so here I am...re-introducing myself...
> 
> I am Vermillion
> 
> 24 (size and age..lol)
> 
> I am a dental asst by day and a rock star by night...
> 
> Bands I like??? Alice in Chains, Tool, Pantera, Agalloch, Seether, Hole, Nirvana, Guns N Roses, Slayer, Lamb Of God, Mastodon, Patsy Cline, Chevelle, APC....really this could go on all day....
> 
> I'm a scorpio....
> 
> 
> I guess that's it....
> Yes...I took this picture of myself because I am completely narcissistic.



Yo, nothin wrong w/ being a narcisist, god know I'm a huge one lol. Welcome... well back I guess lol


----------



## bbwjb

G'day Jez,
Welcome and you will enjoy it here. Lots of eye candy and just plain niceness.

Helena





Aussie Jez said:


> G'day I'm Jeremy from Australia (you know...Down Under  ), been a member for about 10 minutes
> I'm 24
> I work for an auto parts retailer, a job which I love 'coz I love cars. Although I don't actually own a car(well I do...it's a long story)
> I guess you could say I'm pretty easy going and friendly. Umm I'm sure there's more, but it's late and my brain function is low!
> Oh yeh dis is me!


----------



## vermillion

KnottyOne said:


> Yo, nothin wrong w/ being a narcisist, god know I'm a huge one lol. Welcome... well back I guess lol




nothing wrong with it at all
thanks for the welcome back


----------



## Jah

Hi everyone! 

*Name:* Candice
*Age:* 23
*Location:* Australia
*Profession:* writer, artist
*Music:* almost everything
*Likes:* reading, writing, art, violin, piano, singing, watching movies, playstation, anything to do with computers
*Dislikes:* nasty people
*About me:* I'm friendly and too shy
*Picture:*


----------



## T_Devil

vermillion said:


> nothing wrong with it at all
> thanks for the welcome back


Hey Vermillion, Remember?




You F'n RULE!


----------



## SamanthaNY

Vilkommen, bienvenue, welcome... 






come on in...


----------



## The Fat Man

I've already done one in this thread, but I figure I should do another one since I'm really going to start posting here with some frequency now.

Name: Evan
Age: 24
Location: South Texas
Profession: Funeral Director / Embalmer
Music: Indie, metal, singer songwriter, punk, anything really. 
Likes: I'm a pro wrestling geek, some say that's a little out of character for me when they find out, but I am.. I can't lie, I'm a walking pro wrestling encyclopedia. I love computers (obviously), internet culture, gaming (I have a 360 and a Wii), I love my job.. I collect books about the funeral industry and death, weird I know.. but I'm a weird guy, so it all works out. Heh.

About me: I've lurked and popped my head in on this community since I was a kid, I've come to terms with the fact I'll always be an FA, and that I shouldn't be ashamed of that fact. I'm getting married in a month on October sixth to to most amazing woman on the planet, so that helps with the "being more secure and honest with myself" thing. I have three awesome cats, Trocar (named after an embalming tool), Token (because he's.. *ahem* black, heh), and Pickles (because her name is Pickles, duh), and my lady has a huge black lab named Eamon.. we're covered in aminal wuve.

I hope to really get to know more people on this board, become a real member of this community. I've lurked and chatted with some and vanished so many times.. part due to shyness, part due to the fact I didn't want anyone to know I am an FA.. but I hope to rectify that and become a contributing member of this board.

My AIM name is - VBwam
My Google Talk name is - evanhurleyweb
My Yahoo name is - evanhurleyweb

So yeah, howdy.. again.. for the nine millionth time.. times ten.


----------



## ataraxia

The Fat Man said:


> Token (because he's.. *ahem* black, heh)



Is this a Borknagar ref here?


----------



## The Fat Man

Nothing to deep.. South Park.

:blush:


----------



## Babyface

vermillion said:


> I am Vermillion
> 
> I am a dental asst by day and a rock star by night...


Hmm -- I'm thinking of starting a band -- wanna join?


----------



## vermillion

Babyface said:


> Hmm -- I'm thinking of starting a band -- wanna join?




only if i can be the drummer!


----------



## Babyface

vermillion said:


> only if i can be the drummer!


It's a deal


----------



## Tracy

Name: Tracy
Age: 38
Location: TN
Profession: Insurance
Music: Mostly 60's, 70's & 80's. I enjoy most depending on what mood I am in at the moment. 
About Me: My son is the center of my world. I dearly love him and thank God for giving me such a blessing. I often wonder what I did with my time before he came into my life. I enjoy life & try to live each day to the fullest. I like meeting new and exciting people from all different walks of life. I enjoy spending time with family and friends. Love a good conversations and good food. Love to have my toenails done and I love a darling purse.


----------



## Tracy

View attachment T2.jpg


Recent pic of myself.


----------



## Ruebenesque Jewel

Name: April
Age: 39 with several year's experience
Location: Niagara Peninsula, Ontario, Canada
Profession: Customer Support (via email)
Music: Abba, Billy Joel, Phil Collins, the Beatles
I like to read and make things, depending on what comes to hand. I knit, crochet, cross stitch, sew, make bead jewellery, etc. Currently I dabble in scrapbooking. I have a fearsome sweet tooth. I like food, (not seafood) but I hate to cook(hubby does the cooking, and he is good at it). No pics yet, I have to scan some in.


----------



## PapaManson

I'm new to Dimensions - thanks for having me....

I'm 31 and in Florida. I'm a supervisor by day and an adult webmaster at night. I don't have much time for hobbies other than listening to music. 

I've heard great things about this site - and hope to see more of everyone!


----------



## Tad

Welcome jewel and PapaManson, hope to see you areound the boards lots!

-Ed


----------



## katybug

Name: Katy
Age: 24
Location: Portland, OR
Profession: massage therapist
Music: rock, singer/songwriter, indie rock, alt, country
Likes: making stained glass mosaics, going to concerts, movies, going out with friends, camping..

I'm just finishing up massage school in a couple weeks, and will be job hunting after that!! Good times.

I just found dimensions through my friend Sasha. I'm really excited to really get into things here.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

katybug said:


> Name: Katy
> Age: 24
> Location: Portland, OR
> Profession: massage therapist
> Music: rock, singer/songwriter, indie rock, alt, country
> Likes: making stained glass mosaics, going to concerts, movies, going out with friends, camping..
> 
> I'm just finishing up massage school in a couple weeks, and will be job hunting after that!! Good times.
> 
> I just found dimensions through my friend Sasha. I'm really excited to really get into things here.



WOOHOO! You joined! Yay  See you at work tomorrow.


----------



## Nose_body_knows

Name: Damian
Age: 23
Location: omnipresent (Australia)
Profession: Pizza delivery guy (for now)
Music: everything...apart for blues, jazz and country
Likes: Hard to say really...first thing of the top of my mind? Eating! reading, eating, watching movies(excessively), eating, playing games, eating, using the computer and eating.
Dislikes: spaghetti, oranges, mint, lime, tight clothes (on myself), fingernail files.
About me: Well, where to start, I have hair, yep thats right, ain't it a surprise! I am often told by friends and family that I am a blabbermouth and that I either talk too much or too loud. I have glasses.
picture: got a wonderful picture od myself for everyone to see


----------



## Tad

Welcome Katy--and Sasha, good job on the recruiting!

Welcome Nose. You know, having hair is not such an "of course" thing as all that *sigh*  Looks like you'll fit in well with the wacky folks here. Oh, and you didn't say what brought you here, from your pic you are probably a BHM, don't know if you are also an FA?

I hope to see lots more from both of you!

-Ed


----------



## Nose_body_knows

I do appear to be quite a bit of a BHM. I was just being silly in that pic. My wife led me to this site, and I am a FA. You will see more of me, I might not be always around, but I will always be round.


----------



## mango

*Welcome to all the Noobs....

Particularly the influx of new Aussies joining the Dim ranks!

 *


----------



## Rick_O

Name: Patrick
Age: 23
Location: Florida
Profession: Graphic Artist
Music: metal, rock, alternative
Likes: action flicks, origami
Dislikes: ignorant people
About me: shy quiet type till you piss me off
picture: not at this time


----------



## KotR

Name: Cory

Age: 24

Location: Ohio

Profession: Professional Jobseeker (aka: Trying to find one)

Music: I'm a nerd, so game and anime music tends to fill my MP3 lists.

Likes: Drawing, Writing, Gaming, Anime, Television, Movies, Sleeping, Quiet Times

Dislikes: Alcohol, Smoking, Drugs, Inconsideration, needlessly Loud Noise

About me: I'm just a guy. Maybe not one that likes the traditional "guy things" like cars or sports, but it doesn't mean I'm ignorant to their existence. Lived in Ohio most of life, and I can't really say it's been the place for me. On the other hand, I don't know what place would be, either.

My imagination's probably what kept me sane over the years, musings in the forms of writing and drawing. At one point I went to art school, but gave up on it for a number of reasons.

Unfortunately, that choice has left me a bit lost in regards to what to do with myself. Drawing was probably my big talent, the thing people knew me for while growing up. Others wanted to be doctors, policemen, or whatever. While I was never really bad at anything (except maybe getting a date as the chubby guy), I never particularly excelled at anything, either. I've done a lot of job hopping the past few years, ranging from delivering pizzas to working retail. I don't feel any closer to finding myself. Rather, I just seem to find things I don't like before trying to move on.

Overall, I'm an agnostic cynic. Single and looking, but moreso for someone independent that likes to do her own things from time to time rather than clingy and keeping tabs on my every move. When you've grown up shy and often lonely (I wasn't THE fat kid, but I was never skinny), adopting solitary hobbies to kill the time, it's kinda hard to just suddenly accept or be okay with someone suddenly always being there. I've yet to get close to a girl that understood that, either.

But I digress. If I babble on now I'll have nothing to chat about with others.

Picture: I've never been very photogenic, but if we get to talking and I like you, I could share a pic.


----------



## Amarintha

Name: Amy

Age: 20

Location: California, by San Fransisco

Profession: Right now im thinking about a lot of things that i want to do but i dont actually work right now

Music: Anything really, not a fan of modern day rap. Right now im on a Hairspray the musical's soundtrack

Likes: I love my computer. i love traveling. i love taking pictures of myself or other people

Dislikes: Im not a fan of smoking or drinking, and i really dislike people with a very close minded aspect in life
About me: What can i say.. I hate writing these things. I have a boyfriend in Iceland whom i see maybe once a year or so. I have 6 pet rats 2 cats and 2 dogs that i adore completely. im a harry potter nerd, I love talking to people in general, and im not that mean i promise you wont hate me if you give me a chance. I play LOTRO and i used to play WoW obsessively but i quit that habit

Music is constantly around me, if its not on i feel weird. I dunno what else to really put.

Pictures:










those are my most recent ones, the only thing different is that i colored my hair a deep burgundy red

Oh yes, i cant seem to get in the habit of proper grammar, i'll honestly try but i doubt i'll do a good job of it


----------



## katybug

mango said:


> *Welcome to all the Noobs....
> 
> Particularly the influx of new Aussies joining the Dim ranks!
> 
> *



I like the shades....very funky


----------



## Freedumb

Allow me to introduce myself!!

Name: Alan
Age: 23
Location: Texas
Profession: Musician
Music: Thrash, black metal, hardcore, classical.
Likes: Music (of course), pool halls, concerts, video games, comics, driving aimlessly and being obnoxious.
Dislikes: Hippies, reckless drivers, bad music, chinese food.


----------



## wagnerstrauss

Hi, Everybody, 

New guy here saying hello.

I am a good-looking, fit, non-supersized, guy who has a sense of humour and enjoys swimming and biking.
Looking forward to hearing from you. 

Wagnerstrauss 

View attachment wagnerstrauss-headshot-28K.jpg


----------



## Mental17

I posted my face in the thread entitled Recent Pics Thread - 5 but I'll repost here:

Haven't posted in like over a year! I'm more of a lurker here but I'm gonna change that now. I post frequently on Curvage forums under the moniker Forty-Six & 2 witha span of 700 plus posts so if you're a member there you've probably seen me...Considered myself an FA for like 2 years now, I'm 18 now. 19 this October. Here is me, oh yeah don't make me mad haha j/k:






Yes my hair was green when that was taken.

and with my hair down (my profile picture)


----------



## rich96




----------



## Ruby Ripples

Just wanted to say hi and welcome to Dimensions, to The Fat Man, Tracy, April, PapaManson, Katy, Damien, Patrick, Cory, Amy, Alan, Wagner, Mental and Rich. Hope you all have great times here, and come try the chat room, its fun!


----------



## katybug

Ruby Ripples said:


> Just wanted to say hi and welcome to Dimensions, to The Fat Man, Tracy, April, PapaManson, Katy, Damien, Patrick, Cory, Amy, Alan, Wagner, Mental and Rich. Hope you all have great times here, and come try the chat room, its fun!



thanks for the tip ruby! I'll have to check out the chat room


----------



## sweetbamagrl

Hi all been a lurker for sometime , thought id comeout of the closet !  

Name: Beth
Age: 29
Location: Alabama
Music: country, rock, oldies
Likes: reading, cats, traveling, pool, love makein new friends!!
Dislikes: rude people!
About me: whewwww lets see , im 5"4 393 , i have 2 boys 9 & 10 who are my life. been married 9 years , unhappily i must say!! lived in bama all of my life . have 1 cat, 2 dogs, 10 horses, 2 fish, 1 hamster...just now comein out of my shell of being shy , when it comes to my body, so wish me luck !!


----------



## MixedRaceBBW

Hi there all you sexy guys and dolls out there. I've been reading the board for a while and just never registered. I decided to register today to just finally get it overwith. I'm a sexy mixed-race BBW (half German and half African-American) that is currently trying to own her sexiness. I hope by meeting and talking to all you lovelies here that I will be able to do that. Can't wait to meet you all.

Name: Just call me Mixed
Age: 20-something
Location: Somewhere, USA
Profession: Student and Aspiring Author
Music: All Kinds
Likes: Reading, Writing, Music, Movies, Surfing the Web, Making Jewelry, etc.
Dislikes: Going to the dentist or doctor, Meeting closed-minded dumb people, Being the newbie at anything!

~Mixed~


----------



## Mikaila

Hey Everybody! Just thought I'd say hi before my courage streak wears off! 


Age: 34
Location: New Mexico
Music: Heavy metal mostly but diverge in almost all genres
Likes: Music, crafts, reading, World of Warcraft
Dislikes: Fake people, 
About me: Not much to tell really... :blush:


----------



## supersoup

welcome noobs!! post lots, share cookies, and enjoy!

and you sir, freedumb, are a fraggin fox and i needed to share that!

 



Freedumb said:


> Allow me to introduce myself!!
> 
> Name: Alan
> Age: 23
> Location: Texas
> Profession: Musician
> Music: Thrash, black metal, hardcore, classical.
> Likes: Music (of course), pool halls, concerts, video games, comics, driving aimlessly and being obnoxious.
> Dislikes: Hippies, reckless drivers, bad music, chinese food.


----------



## Freedumb

well thanks supersoup! That made my day!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Hiiiii Amy! =D Good to see you here. :batting: 

Sweetbamagirl: Sorry to hear that you're unhappy in your marraige.


----------



## Tad

Wow, a whole passel of new-comers over the long weekend! Welcome to you all, and I hope we'll see more posts from all of you! Don't be shy about joining an existing thread, or if you don't see one covering something that interests you or that you have questions about, start it--it is pretty much guaranteed that there will be others around who were wondering about the same thing. And really, people here are pretty good about accepting people as they are for the most part (I'm not saying we are perfect, but the mods and most of the posters work hard to keep this an open and respectful place).

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Al Diggy

Name: Al
Age: 36
Location: Virginia
Profession: Photographer...Federal Officer
Music: Hip Hop, Ol' School R&B, 80's, 70's, 60's
Likes: bbws/ssbbws, sports, movies, videogames, food
Dislikes: racism, discrimination, mean people, mashed potatoes (lol)
About me: i'm a lifelong bbw/ssbbw lover who is new to the dimensions board..i'm sure i will meet some great people on here... 

View attachment IMG_0525.jpg


View attachment alan3.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Al Diggy said:


> Name: Al
> Age: 36
> Location: Virginia
> Profession: Photographer...Federal Officer
> Music: Hip Hop, Ol' School R&B, 80's, 70's, 60's
> Likes: bbws/ssbbws, sports, movies, videogames, food
> Dislikes: racism, discrimination, mean people, mashed potatoes (lol)
> About me: i'm a lifelong bbw/ssbbw lover who is new to the dimensions board..i'm sure i will meet some great people on here...



I was gonna say all this nice stuff about you being cute and the girls here are gonna like you, but then you had to go and say you don't like mashed potatoes. So now I can't. Welcome cutie.


----------



## Al Diggy

thanx sweetheart...ok, i'll have to get over my mashed potato issues...lol...maybe i just haven't had GOOD mashed potatoes...


----------



## Surlysomething

Al Diggy said:


> thanx sweetheart...ok, i'll have to get over my mashed potato issues...lol...maybe i just haven't had GOOD mashed potatoes...



You don't like mashed potatoes? Are you from a different planet? Are you insane?

 

Welcome!


----------



## Santaclear

Welcome, all you new people!


----------



## supersoup

Al Diggy said:


> Name: Al
> Age: 36
> Location: Virginia
> Profession: Photographer...Federal Officer
> Music: Hip Hop, Ol' School R&B, 80's, 70's, 60's
> Likes: bbws/ssbbws, sports, movies, videogames, food
> Dislikes: racism, discrimination, mean people, mashed potatoes (lol)
> About me: i'm a lifelong bbw/ssbbw lover who is new to the dimensions board..i'm sure i will meet some great people on here...



good god you are gorgeous.

i'm off to get my drool rag...


----------



## quackman

Long time lurker, probably will become one again. Anyway...

Name: Donald
Age: 31
Location: Michigan
Profession: Just a working stiff
Music: Oldies and marches
Likes: Baseball, politics, soccer, games, Simpsons, Jeopardy, Star Wars
Dislikes: That it's three AM, and I'm still awake. Other than that, drugs, customers screaming at me and the Republican party.


----------



## Midori

_Just ... good god!!!!!!! Today ... it's a good day ~sighs~ ... Welcome to the chaos ... You sure are a sweet sight for sore eyes! I was totally feeling You on the dislikes thing ... until the potato issue ... that's just ... wrong. ~grins and winks~

&#9834;midori_



Al Diggy said:


> Name: Al
> Age: 36
> Location: Virginia
> Profession: Photographer...Federal Officer
> Music: Hip Hop, Ol' School R&B, 80's, 70's, 60's
> Likes: bbws/ssbbws, sports, movies, videogames, food
> Dislikes: racism, discrimination, mean people, mashed potatoes (lol)
> About me: i'm a lifelong bbw/ssbbw lover who is new to the dimensions board..i'm sure i will meet some great people on here...


----------



## Al Diggy

Surlysomething said:


> You don't like mashed potatoes? Are you from a different planet? Are you insane?
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!



thanx...ok, i'm going to officially get over my mashed potato phobia...lol


----------



## Al Diggy

supersoup said:


> good god you are gorgeous.
> 
> i'm off to get my drool rag...



wow...i'm flattered...i shoulda got here sooner


----------



## Al Diggy

Midori said:


> _Just ... good god!!!!!!! Today ... it's a good day ~sighs~ ... Welcome to the chaos ... You sure are a sweet sight for sore eyes! I was totally feeling You on the dislikes thing ... until the potato issue ... that's just ... wrong. ~grins and winks~
> 
> &#9834;midori_



thanx sweetie...i'm gonna have my first mashed potato psych session later this week, lol...


----------



## Al Diggy

KurvyKel said:


> Wow....Your yummy! :wubu: :wubu:



thanx for the kind words, honey...


----------



## CuslonGodibb

Welcome to Dimensions, Al Diggy and all you other newcomers who I have not welcomed properly!

Since so many seem to be surprised about Al Diggy disliking mashed potatoes, I felt like I should admit that I agree with him on that! To be totally honest, I don't like potatoes at all (with two exceptions: crisps and French fries ). I guess some of you are going to call me super weird for this, but I can't help it - potatoes are no good friends of mine!

/ CuslonGodibb



Al Diggy said:


> Name: Al
> Age: 36
> Location: Virginia
> Profession: Photographer...Federal Officer
> Music: Hip Hop, Ol' School R&B, 80's, 70's, 60's
> Likes: bbws/ssbbws, sports, movies, videogames, food
> Dislikes: racism, discrimination, mean people, mashed potatoes (lol)
> About me: i'm a lifelong bbw/ssbbw lover who is new to the dimensions board..i'm sure i will meet some great people on here...


----------



## Katluvschocolate

Name:Kat
Age:41
Location:Bay Area/ Cali 
Professionomestic Goddess and Artwhore
Music: I love many types from Hip Hop to Rock,Jazz,etc
Likes:Time with friends and family,Cats,Chocolate,Dancing,Swimming 
Dislikes:Mean people,liars,lima beans,fatphobia 
About me:Hey there-newbie here.Aris and many others have convinced me to take a dip.I am happily married to Elfcat(Avery)-but I am an FA as well.I am the Big blonde Giantess that many of you met at the Vegas Bash:kiss2:


----------



## mimosa

Hola y Bienvenido a todos. Welcome everyone.


----------



## CuslonGodibb

Welcome, Katluvschocolate!

Your signature made me smile. I happen to like chocolate, too - - -  

/ CuslonGodibb



Katluvschocolate said:


> Name:Kat
> Age:41
> Location:Bay Area/ Cali
> Professionomestic Goddess and Artwhore
> Music: I love many types from Hip Hop to Rock,Jazz,etc
> Likes:Time with friends and family,Cats,Chocolate,Dancing,Swimming
> Dislikes:Mean people,liars,lima beans,fatphobia
> About me:Hey there-newbie here.Aris and many others have convinced me to take a dip.I am happily married to Elfcat(Avery)-but I am an FA as well.I am the Big blonde Giantess that many of you met at the Vegas Bash:kiss2:


----------



## virgolicious

Katluvschocolate said:


> Name:Kat
> Age:41
> Location:Bay Area/ Cali
> Professionomestic Goddess and Artwhore
> Music: I love many types from Hip Hop to Rock,Jazz,etc
> Likes:Time with friends and family,Cats,Chocolate,Dancing,Swimming
> Dislikes:Mean people,liars,lima beans,fatphobia
> About me:Hey there-newbie here.Aris and many others have convinced me to take a dip.I am happily married to Elfcat(Avery)-but I am an FA as well.I am the Big blonde Giantess that many of you met at the Vegas Bash:kiss2:



Welcome to Katluvschocolate and to all the other newbies. I can't wait to hang out with you and Elfcat, hopefully sooner rather than later. Meeting you is one of my vegas bash highlights. 

I love chocolate, but I love you more. :kiss2: 
Tricia


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Look at all the new people! Hello!

Al Diggy, I'm with you - not a big fan of mashed potatoes.
Welcome, Kat!
Welcome, quackman - what kind of oldies?


----------



## Al Diggy

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Look at all the new people! Hello!
> 
> Al Diggy, I'm with you - not a big fan of mashed potatoes.
> Welcome, Kat!
> Welcome, quackman - what kind of oldies?



good for u!! we can start a worldwide mashed potato rebellion!!


----------



## fatlover4eva

Hey Hello, all that stuff


----------



## Tad

fatlover4eva said:


> Hey Hello, all that stuff



Welcome, and all that jazz  

-Ed


----------



## bmann0413

Isn't anyone gonna welcome me? lol

I'm Lloyd, a proud FA from the good ol' state of Louisiana! It's great to be here!


----------



## Bafta1

I'm Bafta, (a name my sister calls me).

I can't work out how to put a photo on this post, but I'm 6ft and dark, as you can kind of see from my avatar.

Location: UK, unfortunately. I don't really like England so much. It's very cold here and the government is fascist: we have one cctv camera per 14 people; plans to record everyone's dna on a state database; plans to introduce id cards that will record 72 pieces of information on each citizen; we have the highest taxes in Europe; and, to top it off, they banned smoking here so, if you're a smoker, you're basically religated to the status of a dog - sitting outside in the cold to "enjoy" your smoke. (End of rant).

Profession: Teacher

Music: Opera, (Wagner), classical, Ben Folds Five is my favorite band ever, Jazz...

Favorite things: Sitting in a piazza in some medieval Italian town, drinking good coffee, smoking a cigarette, and reading something challenging. Cooking, literature, learning languages, art and music.


----------



## virgolicious

Welcome bmann0413 and Bafta1, and all the other newbies to the Dims Board! 

Fella newbie,
Virgolicious


----------



## CuslonGodibb

I echo virgolicious: Welcome to Dimensions, guys!  

/ CuslonGodibb



bmann0413 said:


> Isn't anyone gonna welcome me? lol
> 
> I'm Lloyd, a proud FA from the good ol' state of Louisiana! It's great to be here!


 


Bafta1 said:


> I'm Bafta, (a name my sister calls me).
> 
> I can't work out how to put a photo on this post, but I'm 6ft and dark, as you can kind of see from my avatar.
> 
> Location: UK, unfortunately. I don't really like England so much. It's very cold here and the government is fascist: we have one cctv camera per 14 people; plans to record everyone's dna on a state database; plans to introduce id cards that will record 72 pieces of information on each citizen; we have the highest taxes in Europe; and, to top it off, they banned smoking here so, if you're a smoker, you're basically religated to the status of a dog - sitting outside in the cold to "enjoy" your smoke. (End of rant).
> 
> Profession: Teacher
> 
> Music: Opera, (Wagner), classical, Ben Folds Five is my favorite band ever, Jazz...
> 
> Favorite things: Sitting in a piazza in some medieval Italian town, drinking good coffee, smoking a cigarette, and reading something challenging. Cooking, literature, learning languages, art and music.


----------



## Emma

Bafta1 said:


> to top it off, they banned smoking here so, if you're a smoker, you're basically religated to the status of a dog - sitting outside in the cold to "enjoy" your smoke. (End of rant).



To be honest I was outraged when the smoking ban got passed. However, it's turned out to be one of the best things that had happened to me. I'd moved to a new town and didn't have many friends and wasn't sure how to meet people but ever since the smoking ban I've got talking to so many interesting people and made loads of new friends. It's so much easier to talk to people outside of a club (well clubs were they have a special outside smoking area) and I really enjoy it.


----------



## Shosh

Al Diggy said:


> Name: Al
> Age: 36
> Location: Virginia
> Profession: Photographer...Federal Officer
> Music: Hip Hop, Ol' School R&B, 80's, 70's, 60's
> Likes: bbws/ssbbws, sports, movies, videogames, food
> Dislikes: racism, discrimination, mean people, mashed potatoes (lol)
> About me: i'm a lifelong bbw/ssbbw lover who is new to the dimensions board..i'm sure i will meet some great people on here...



Absolute perfection. You look a very warm person also Al. Nice to see your happy smiling face.
Shosh


----------



## Al Diggy

Susannah said:


> Absolute perfection. You look a very warm person also Al. Nice to see your happy smiling face.
> Shosh




awwww..thank u sooo much for the kind words...siad by a special person...thanx again...


----------



## Bafta1

CurvyEm said:


> To be honest I was outraged when the smoking ban got passed. However, it's turned out to be one of the best things that had happened to me. I'd moved to a new town and didn't have many friends and wasn't sure how to meet people but ever since the smoking ban I've got talking to so many interesting people and made loads of new friends. It's so much easier to talk to people outside of a club (well clubs were they have a special outside smoking area) and I really enjoy it.




What about the Winter Em? What are we going to do? I'm a complete addict. I'm quite a nervous person too and when I meet people tobacco is like a walking-stick that keeps me upright. (Pathetic huh?)

Oh well. I've been in New York for the past two months and they're quite fascist about these things there too. So I'm used to it. I'd love to quit actually. It's really no good for us you know. Maybe as we creep towards the colder days and darker nights, our outdoor cigarette breaks will become less and less frequent... And then cigarettes will become like an old friends you think of now and again... with fondness...

As if!! Stopping will be more difficult than uprooting the Major Oak by hand.

Glad you're... ummmm... enjoying the ban... :huh:


----------



## Emma

In winter I'll have my beer coat on so all will be well


----------



## zosimos

Lifelong FA, longtime lurker
Name-Dave
Location-Portland OR USA
Likes-Plants, Borges, Astronomy, Alchemy, Fossils, Old Things, Arabic language, the Occult, Charles Fort, Richard Dawkins, Dame Darcy, Madame Blavatsky, Hindu Iconography, Gimbutas,and especially- Fat Girls.
Dislikes-Industrial civilization, visible bone structure
A few years ago, finding this site was quite a revelation to me. Apparently, I'm not quite as weird as I thought I was. Thanks for being awesome, y'all.


----------



## rainbowman

I've been a lurker for a long time though I have made the occasional post, but it's time to say hello properly.

I'm Andy, age 50+, from England. I've been an FA and encourager since my early twenties. Hello to you all. :eat1:


----------



## tyonline

Tyler 25 from Indiana. Hello all! Happy to be here!


----------



## out.of.habit

Wow, I turn around for twenty minutes, and you all sneak in the door so quietly! Welcome lovely new folks, I hope you're finding it warm and friendly here.


----------



## witchywoman

I'm new to this site.....Badkat...Deer Lodge Montana, 300+ lbs. currently unemployed R.N. I recently hurt my knee and am unable to stand or walk for very long. I am 5 yrs old and have been heavy most of my life, but the past 18 months it has really gone crazy. I find I'm repulsed at my reflection in the mirror. How do you get past this?


----------



## witchywoman

I'm new to this site.....Badkat...Deer Lodge Montana, 300+ lbs. currently unemployed R.N. I recently hurt my knee and am unable to stand or walk for very long. I am 5 yrs old and have been heavy most of my life, but the past 18 months it has really gone crazy. I find I'm repulsed at my reflection in the mirror. How do you get past this?


----------



## witchywoman

55yrs old lol,I don't curently have any photo's....and I too am computer retarded


----------



## Tad

Welcome Tyler and Witchy!

Witchywoman, I think the first thing to do is spend time hanging around Dimensions, reading threads, maybe asking a few questions.... On the main board find the mothers, daughters, and obesity thread, and read the stories of some of the other women. There are a lot of women who have come here, in basically the same situation vis a vis their body that you have. I'm sure you'll read a lot of common experiences.

Then go looking at pics of the other ladies. In particular I suggest going to the "East" board and going through the Labour Day bash thread. Look at all the happy BBW. Get used to seeing big folk smiling and having fun. Yes, there are a lot of people who once hated their bodies, who are now partying and having fun, feeling good about themselves. So it is possible.

The rest I'll leave to the people who have gone through it.

-Ed


----------



## Jon Blaze

edx said:


> Welcome Tyler and Witchy!
> 
> Witchywoman, I think the first thing to do is spend time hanging around Dimensions, reading threads, maybe asking a few questions.... On the main board find the mothers, daughters, and obesity thread, and read the stories of some of the other women. There are a lot of women who have come here, in basically the same situation vis a vis their body that you have. I'm sure you'll read a lot of common experiences.
> 
> Then go looking at pics of the other ladies. In particular I suggest going to the "East" board and going through the Labour Day bash thread. Look at all the happy BBW. Get used to seeing big folk smiling and having fun. Yes, there are a lot of people who once hated their bodies, who are now partying and having fun, feeling good about themselves. So it is possible.
> 
> The rest I'll leave to the people who have gone through it.
> 
> -Ed



He's right. You might want to check the health forum for some suggestion as well. Good luck, and welcome all new people.


----------



## Teresa

edx said:


> Welcome Tyler and Witchy!
> 
> ......In particular I suggest going to the "East" board and going through the Labour Day bash thread. Look at all the happy BBW. Get used to seeing big folk smiling and having fun.....
> 
> -Ed



What's the "East" board?

Teresa


----------



## Gspoon

Al, have you been in any movies? You look like you're an actor of some sort! Autograph plz!


----------



## sweetfatgal

Well i think this is a great idea.So here goes

NAME.. DOROTHY HUNTBACH

AGE... 39

I AM A SSBBW AND I WEIGH IN AT 420LBS AND I LOVE ALL OF ME. I AM A SINGLE MUM OF 3 GIRLS AGED 20,9 AND 3 AND I WORK AS A NURSE IN A RESIDENTIAL HOME FOR THE ELDERLY.
I LOVE BW MOVIES ESPECIALLY HAMMER HORROR,READING, COOKING(CARNT U GUESS LOL) AND MAKING NEW FRIENDS
I DISLIKE LIRES AND PEOPLE WHO ARE NASTY
I LOVE MUSIC OF ALL KINDS RANGING FROM COUNTRY --CLASICAL AND I AM UP FOR A LAUGH ANYTIME.
:batting: :happy: 

View attachment d.jpg


----------



## Zekeman25

hey all. 
you can call me Zeke for now, im 25 years old from Iowa. i guess you could say that ive been sort of a silent member of the community up until this point. i actually signed up so i could start sharing some drawings with a crowd that could appreciate them. im not finished with them yet.. but ill be putting somethin up soon.

anyway... yea. guess ill see you on the forums.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

zosimos said:


> Lifelong FA, longtime lurker
> Name-Dave
> Location-Portland OR USA
> Likes-Plants, Borges, Astronomy, Alchemy, Fossils, Old Things, Arabic language, the Occult, Charles Fort, Richard Dawkins, Dame Darcy, Madame Blavatsky, Hindu Iconography, Gimbutas,and especially- Fat Girls.
> Dislikes-Industrial civilization, visible bone structure
> A few years ago, finding this site was quite a revelation to me. Apparently, I'm not quite as weird as I thought I was. Thanks for being awesome, y'all.




yay for liking Charles Fort!! Do you subscribe to the Fortean Times? It's THE only magazine/paper I buy! Welcome to de-lurking and have fun!

And hi to all the other newbies since I last posted, hope you all have a great time here, and remember we have a fab chatroom, come visit! Click the link at the top of the main page, that says CHAT.


----------



## GothyLocks

Name: Natasha
Age: 20
Location: Canada, Ontario
Profession: unemployed (at the moment)
Music: rock, metal, alternative, punk
Likes: animals, good books, cooking, sleeping, friends, art, eating
Dislikes: meat, animal cruelty, racists, homophobics
About me: I come off as a bitch, but i'm a total sweetheart. 
Picture:


----------



## Wagimawr

Welcome, Natasha!

Say, haven't I seen you somewhere...?


----------



## GothyLocks

most likely you have seen me on youtube


----------



## Sandie S-R

Wow...lots of new folks! Welcome to Dimensions. There are many wonderful people here, and a bunch of fabulous forums to post in. Jump in and enjoy yourselves!


----------



## Beckoo

Hi Everyone! 
I have been lurking around here for a while looking at pictures and reading posts. I must
Admit that when I first started coming here I thought it was full of people in denial. I never
Have been around women who accepted themselves the way they are. That was a totally new
Concept for me. I have always hated being fat and I believed every other person did as well.
I could not figure out why I kept coming back day after day when I was telling myself these women 
Are lying. They cant be happy. Then I realized the reason I kept coming back over and over is
Because I was jealous! I am tired of hating myself and feeling like I dont deserve to go in public.
You ladies have actually inspired me to try to dress nicer. Why shouldnt I? I deserve to look nice,
Right? I never thought so before. I thought I needed to hide behind sloppy t-shirts and jogging pants.
I am even considering cutting my hair or at least uncovering my face. I thank you all for giving me
Some new found freedom that I didnt think I deserved. I think you are all beautiful and funny.
I feel very at ease while in the forums. I know that sounds weird but, I usually feel uncomfortable.
Maybe I can get brave enough to show a picture. Oh yeah, I just turned 34 and I am from Mississippi. Sorry for the long intro. Rebecca (P.S. I think I am addicted to the food picture thread)


----------



## SoVerySoft

Beckoo said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I have been lurking around here for a while looking at pictures and reading posts. I must
> Admit that when I first started coming here I thought it was full of people in denial. I never
> Have been around women who accepted themselves the way they are. That was a totally new
> Concept for me. I have always hated being fat and I believed every other person did as well.
> I could not figure out why I kept coming back day after day when I was telling myself these women
> Are lying. They cant be happy. Then I realized the reason I kept coming back over and over is
> Because I was jealous! I am tired of hating myself and feeling like I dont deserve to go in public.
> You ladies have actually inspired me to try to dress nicer. Why shouldnt I? I deserve to look nice,
> Right? I never thought so before. I thought I needed to hide behind sloppy t-shirts and jogging pants.
> I am even considering cutting my hair or at least uncovering my face. I thank you all for giving me
> Some new found freedom that I didnt think I deserved. I think you are all beautiful and funny.
> I feel very at ease while in the forums. I know that sounds weird but, I usually feel uncomfortable.
> Maybe I can get brave enough to show a picture. Oh yeah, I just turned 34 and I am from Mississippi. Sorry for the long intro. Rebecca (P.S. I think I am addicted to the food picture thread)



Beckoo, welcome! I love your post - it is heartfelt and I'm sure you are not the only one who comes here with that first impression. In fact, when I first got involved in the size acceptance movement (20+ years ago!) my father (who was also very fat) thought exactly as you did - he thought it was a way for people to give up and make excuses and stay fat!

So, again, welcome. And I look forward to your posts. Especially on the foodee board! Come on over!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Beckoo said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I have been lurking around here for a while looking at pictures and reading posts. I must
> Admit that when I first started coming here I thought it was full of people in denial. I never
> Have been around women who accepted themselves the way they are. That was a totally new
> Concept for me. I have always hated being fat and I believed every other person did as well.
> I could not figure out why I kept coming back day after day when I was telling myself these women
> Are lying. They cant be happy. Then I realized the reason I kept coming back over and over is
> Because I was jealous! I am tired of hating myself and feeling like I dont deserve to go in public.
> You ladies have actually inspired me to try to dress nicer. Why shouldnt I? I deserve to look nice,
> Right? I never thought so before. I thought I needed to hide behind sloppy t-shirts and jogging pants.
> I am even considering cutting my hair or at least uncovering my face. I thank you all for giving me
> Some new found freedom that I didnt think I deserved. I think you are all beautiful and funny.
> I feel very at ease while in the forums. I know that sounds weird but, I usually feel uncomfortable.
> Maybe I can get brave enough to show a picture. Oh yeah, I just turned 34 and I am from Mississippi. Sorry for the long intro. Rebecca (P.S. I think I am addicted to the food picture thread)



I second everything So Very Soft said, and I'm so delighted that you are starting to treat yourself as you should.  Hope to see you post again soon!


----------



## Beckoo

Thanks to the both of you  I did work up enough nerve to put a picture up (cringes and gulps) that in itself is something I never thought I would do! Now I have to go look at the food pics and get that almost orgasmic feeling. So sad.


----------



## CuslonGodibb

Beckoo - Ruby Ripples and SoVerySoft have already said what I too felt when I read your "virgin post", so what's left for me to say is another Welcome! Enjoy your time here!

/ CuslonGodibb



Beckoo said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I have been lurking around here for a while looking at pictures and reading posts. I must
> Admit that when I first started coming here I thought it was full of people in denial. I never
> Have been around women who accepted themselves the way they are. That was a totally new
> Concept for me. I have always hated being fat and I believed every other person did as well.
> I could not figure out why I kept coming back day after day when I was telling myself these women
> Are lying. They cant be happy. Then I realized the reason I kept coming back over and over is
> Because I was jealous! I am tired of hating myself and feeling like I dont deserve to go in public.
> You ladies have actually inspired me to try to dress nicer. Why shouldnt I? I deserve to look nice,
> Right? I never thought so before. I thought I needed to hide behind sloppy t-shirts and jogging pants.
> I am even considering cutting my hair or at least uncovering my face. I thank you all for giving me
> Some new found freedom that I didnt think I deserved. I think you are all beautiful and funny.
> I feel very at ease while in the forums. I know that sounds weird but, I usually feel uncomfortable.
> Maybe I can get brave enough to show a picture. Oh yeah, I just turned 34 and I am from Mississippi. Sorry for the long intro. Rebecca (P.S. I think I am addicted to the food picture thread)


----------



## Big_jim

Name: Jim
Age: 33

Location: Denver, Colorado
Profession: Security
Music: Rock, Alternative, Country, top 40, etc.
Likes: Web design, football, hockey, mmorpg's, games, chat.
Dislikes: Close minded people, bad drivers, Atlanta traffic, Stupidity, crowds.
About me: Oy!! Umm, lets see. I am happy being a big guy, though I do want to drop some weight for health reason's. I am very family oriented, my family is very important to me. I am also a big homebody! Hate clubs and crowds! 
And I will add a pic of me, just a head shot though. 

View attachment jim 1.jpg


----------



## psush_girl

*Name*: nicole 
*Age*: 24
*Location*: philly, pa 
*Profession*: one-to-one aide/special ed.
*Music*: just about anything that sounds good; mostly pop/top40 stuff but i do enjoy alternative, metal, and punk. i've also been really into emo lately
*Likes*: food, animals, cute girls, cute guys, books, movies, music (not necessarily in that order
*Dislikes*: vanity; wasted food; war; fat-discriminators; negative people in general 
*About me*: i joined the forums at the suggestion of a "friend" and i'm not necessarily looking for anything at the moment. just lookin' around in general, putting myself out there so-to-speak
*Picture*:






:batting:


----------



## Big_jim

psush_girl said:


> *Name*: nicole
> *Age*: 24
> *Location*: philly, pa
> *Profession*: one-to-one aide/special ed.
> *Music*: just about anything that sounds good; mostly pop/top40 stuff but i do enjoy alternative, metal, and punk. i've also been really into emo lately
> *Likes*: food, animals, cute girls, cute guys, books, movies, music (not necessarily in that order
> *Dislikes*: vanity; wasted food; war; fat-discriminators; negative people in general
> *About me*: i joined the forums at the suggestion of a "friend" and i'm not necessarily looking for anything at the moment. just lookin' around in general, putting myself out there so-to-speak
> *Picture*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :batting:



I also just have to say I LOVE your shirt in that picture!!
And yes, I am a Potter fan!


----------



## psush_girl

Big_jim said:


> I also just have to say I LOVE your shirt in that picture!!
> And yes, I am a Potter fan!



hehe, thanks. i love it too. and i, too, am a potter fan. *FOREVER*  

and thank you for the welcome! :batting:


----------



## luv_it_here

SO glad to have discovered this site, and this culture! 

It's heartening to find acceptance on both ends of the spectrum! I had never even heard of an FFA before today and I am literally beside myself, feeling beautiful for maybe the first time EVER. 

It's a good feeling.

Much love, endless respect...

John  

P.S. Don't hesitate to get in touch! I dig a good chat ANYTIME and can't wait to meet some great people through this community. PM me or fire off an email to [email protected] !


----------



## SuziQ

Hi John,

If I understand the initials, FFA is a female who admires a large partner -- big men or big women. Is that right? 

I'm a large lady myself -- I've been attracted to the whole range so I'm not exclusive, but I have a niece who is very petite and loves big guys. She calls them teddy bears. :happy: I've known several women who love big guys! 

If I misunderstood the initials set me straight, but anyway, big guys and gals all have their admirers!


----------



## DUBLINDA

Yes SuziQ, You are correct with the FFA explanation. My girlfriend is an FFA and she tells me Im and SSBBW and apparently thats a very good thing in her eyes so its all good. LOL


----------



## Tad

Welcome Natasha, Nicole, Beckoo, John, and Jim! Good to see another Ontarian, an eastern Canadian, and another big Potter fan amongst the newcomers 

Beckoo, I just wanted to mention that over the decade + that I've hung around Dimensions I've seen so many women come in here feeling similar to what you have described....and I've seen a lot of them become happy, confident, BBW. And yes, please go to your hair dresser and tell him/her that you want a new cut that shows off your lovely face!

-Ed


----------



## psush_girl

*thanks ed! happy to be here* 

<3's


----------



## luv_it_here

You are all awesome... Thanks for the comments and I hear ya loud n clear. 

Glad to be here.

j


----------



## SuziQ

DUBLINDA said:


> Yes SuziQ, You are correct with the FFA explanation. My girlfriend is an FFA and she tells me Im and SSBBW and apparently thats a very good thing in her eyes so its all good. LOL



Thanks for the letting me know I'm correct about FFA, Dublinda. You just shine in your picture and I'm guessing your girlfriend is saying you are a Super Sexy Big Beautiful Woman -- SSBBW. 

I like guys and have been attracted to men of all heights and weight so I'm not exclusive in that regard. I just appreciate a great guy and enjoy the package he's wrapped in! 

You're right -- itz all good!!


----------



## Beckoo

edx said:


> Welcome Natasha, Nicole, Beckoo, John, and Jim! Good to see another Ontarian, an eastern Canadian, and another big Potter fan amongst the newcomers
> 
> Beckoo, I just wanted to mention that over the decade + that I've hung around Dimensions I've seen so many women come in here feeling similar to what you have described....and I've seen a lot of them become happy, confident, BBW. And yes, please go to your hair dresser and tell him/her that you want a new cut that shows off your lovely face!
> 
> -Ed



Thanks Ed. I am already starting to get some confidence. I even bought a couple of new outfits and highlighted my hair  Now I am gonna work up the nerve do do a sexy pic


----------



## luv_it_here

...and SuziQ, you're right - FFA is pretty much exactly that (so I've learned, and furthermore learned to love lol). I'm much the same way too - At different times I find myself attracted to people of all walks of life, sizes, shapes, colours... You name it! :-D


----------



## luv_it_here

I just had to announce that all the sweet comments I've received have gone straight to my head. 

;-) lol


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

psush_girl said:


> *Name*: nicole
> *Age*: 24
> *Location*: philly, pa
> *Profession*: one-to-one aide/special ed.
> *Music*: just about anything that sounds good; mostly pop/top40 stuff but i do enjoy alternative, metal, and punk. i've also been really into emo lately
> *Likes*: food, animals, cute girls, cute guys, books, movies, music (not necessarily in that order
> *Dislikes*: vanity; wasted food; war; fat-discriminators; negative people in general
> *About me*: i joined the forums at the suggestion of a "friend" and i'm not necessarily looking for anything at the moment. just lookin' around in general, putting myself out there so-to-speak
> *Picture*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :batting:




Wilkomen! ^___^ Great to see you here!


----------



## lifeneedsmore

Hi! I'm brand new here...BBW/Foodee. This board seems like so much fun and I'm looking forward to diving right in! :kiss2: 

Here's me...


----------



## Tad

lifeneedsmore said:


> Hi! I'm brand new here...BBW/Foodee. This board seems like so much fun and I'm looking forward to diving right in! :kiss2:
> 
> Here's me...



BBW/foodee/cutie  

I really like how you look in your glasses. They really compliment your face.

Anyway, welcome, hope to see you posting on the boards!

-Ed


----------



## psush_girl

lifeneedsmore said:


> Hi! I'm brand new here...BBW/Foodee. This board seems like so much fun and I'm looking forward to diving right in! :kiss2:
> 
> Here's me...



*
you're really cute :batting: 

welcome!  *


----------



## Surlysomething

lifeneedsmore said:


> Hi! I'm brand new here...





Cool glasses!

Welcome!

:bow:


----------



## njcoach

hi 31 male from nj just saying hi and glad to be here


----------



## djfiam23

Wow!! 96 pages worth of people....pretty cool! I guess I should add my mug. 


Name: Darrell

Age: 30

Location: Detroit

Profession: Automotive

Music: Rock and or Roll, some rap, no country 

Likes: Watching sports, hanging with friends, drinking and especially doing all three at the same time!

Dislikes: The stupid things I say and do, and my own ignorance. :doh: 

About Me: I've been married to a wonderful BBW now for almost 3 years, and we have a german shepard/chow mix named Phoebe. 

View attachment hhhh.JPG


----------



## HeatherBBW

djfiam23 said:


> Wow!! 96 pages worth of people....pretty cool! I guess I should add my mug.
> 
> 
> Name: Darrell
> 
> Age: 30
> 
> Location: Detroit
> 
> Profession: Automotive
> 
> Music: Rock and or Roll, some rap, no country
> 
> Likes: Watching sports, hanging with friends, drinking and especially doing all three at the same time!
> 
> Dislikes: The stupid things I say and do, and my own ignorance. :doh:
> 
> About Me: I've been married to a wonderful BBW now for almost 3 years, and we have a german shepard/chow mix named Phoebe.



Welcome to the boards 

Cute pic in your post and in your profile as well!
I hope you get your wife to post too.

Hugs,
Heather


----------



## djfiam23

HeatherBBW said:


> Welcome to the boards
> 
> Cute pic in your post and in your profile as well!
> I hope you get your wife to post too.
> 
> Hugs,
> Heather




Thank you Heather. I've been trying to get her to post. The last time I brought it up she said maybe, so I guess I got to keep working her over till she says yes.

D.


----------



## lifeneedsmore

Thanks for the welcome, guys! :smitten: 

Also, here's a big welcome for all of the other new people! :bounce:


----------



## Tad

Hi coach and Darell! Welcome to Dimensions, and I hope we'll see more posts from both of you.

And Darell's wife come on! We are friendly and supportive, really! You'll find a big variety of people here, and almost for certain you'll find people to whom you can relate. If nothing else, the fashion board is an amazing resource--post any fashion question there and the quality of the responses will astound you! And the foodee board is a great place for food questions and discussions too. So it isn't all about fat stuff 

-Ed


----------



## BigCutieQTPie

I'm such a message board junkie!!!:batting: 

Name: QT PIE
Age: Isn't age just a number? My Birthday is Oct 6. 
Location: The Lovely Garden State
Profession: Customer Care Analyst and SSBBW Model
Music: I love all kinds of music!! All I need is a Beat!
Likes: Dancing, Modeling, Fast Cars, Tequila and YOU!:wubu: 
Dislikes: Rude People, Fake People, Weak Drinks and Turnstiles :doh:  
About me: Proud, Confident and Smart! I am easy to get along with and enjoying living life to the fullest.
Picture:


----------



## mango

*Welcome to Dims QTPie!

 *


----------



## mimosa

You are very pretty, QT. Welcome. 






BigCutieQTPie said:


> I'm such a message board junkie!!!:batting:
> 
> Name: QT PIE
> Age: Isn't age just a number? My Birthday is Oct 6.
> Location: The Lovely Garden State
> Profession: Customer Care Analyst and SSBBW Model
> Music: I love all kinds of music!! All I need is a Beat!
> Likes: Dancing, Modeling, Fast Cars, Tequila and YOU!:wubu:
> Dislikes: Rude People, Fake People, Weak Drinks and Turnstiles :doh:
> About me: Proud, Confident and Smart! I am easy to get along with and enjoying living life to the fullest.
> Picture:


----------



## louroc8

First Post so here is my face in the place. Showiing some Love from the Durrty South  

Im 40

Live in VA 

Work in DC

System Engineer

Divorced

One Son (Love Him To Death)

Laid Back Down to earth kind of guy.

Love to have fun but not into play games with people emotions. 

Love to sing and Cook

Ill add more later 

View attachment Dadsmall.JPG


----------



## psush_girl

BigCutieQTPie said:


> I'm such a message board junkie!!!:batting:
> 
> Name: QT PIE
> Age: Isn't age just a number? My Birthday is Oct 6.
> Location: The Lovely Garden State
> Profession: Customer Care Analyst and SSBBW Model
> Music: I love all kinds of music!! All I need is a Beat!
> Likes: Dancing, Modeling, Fast Cars, Tequila and YOU!:wubu:
> Dislikes: Rude People, Fake People, Weak Drinks and Turnstiles :doh:
> About me: Proud, Confident and Smart! I am easy to get along with and enjoying living life to the fullest.



...you are gorgeous :batting:


----------



## PhatChk

Name: Jossie
Age: 28
Location: New Jersey
Profession: Secretary
Music: Rock, Jpop
Likes: Anime, Manga, Movie, Musics, and Reading
Dislikes: Salted Cod, most 70's films, and Rude people
Picture of me:


----------



## Wagimawr

Very beautiful  great figure too!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

PhatChk said:


> Name: Jossie
> Age: 28
> Location: New Jersey
> Profession: Secretary
> Music: Rock, Jpop
> Likes: Anime, Manga, Movie, Musics, and Reading
> Dislikes: Salted Cod, most 70's films, and Rude people
> Picture of me:



welcome fellow New Jersey person! hope you enjoy your board stay.


----------



## Jon Blaze

PhatChk said:


> Name: Jossie
> Age: 28
> Location: New Jersey
> Profession: Secretary
> Music: Rock, Jpop
> Likes: Anime, Manga, Movie, Musics, and Reading
> Dislikes: Salted Cod, most 70's films, and Rude people
> Picture of me:



Very succinct intro, and very nice picture. You're gorgeous!

Welcome Phatchk, and welcome all newcomers.


----------



## PhatChk

Wow! Thank You. You guys definitely know how to make a girl feel Welcomed!


----------



## mimosa

Hey PC, Welcome. You are very pretty. Have a nice day.


----------



## PhatChk

mimosa said:


> Hey PC, Welcome. You are very pretty. Have a nice day.



Thank you very much Mimosa! your gorgeous yourself.:blush:


----------



## GPL

PhatChk said:


> Name: Jossie
> Age: 28
> Location: New Jersey
> Profession: Secretary
> Music: Rock, Jpop
> Likes: Anime, Manga, Movie, Musics, and Reading
> Dislikes: Salted Cod, most 70's films, and Rude people
> Picture of me:



Welcome hottie!:wubu: 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## bexy

ok just joined this site today so please be gentle with me!!


Name: bex
Age: 25
Location: Northern Ireland but originally Liverpool
Profession: Student and call centre worker
Music: MORRISSEY!!
Likes: Films, music, my bf, clubs, FOOD!!, bbws, models, hair, makeup, tattoos, piercings!
Dislikes: Anti fat ppl, judgemental ppl, bigots, mayonnaise, bins, and revolving doors!
About me: My dream is to be a plus size alternative model, like a suicide girl but hotter! I love my body and want to show it off and broaden ppls horizons!! I weigh around 20 stones ( give or take lol, i think thats about 280llbs)


----------



## BigCutieSasha

bexylicious said:


> ok just joined this site today so please be gentle with me!!
> 
> 
> Name: bex
> Age: 25
> Location: Northern Ireland but originally Liverpool
> Profession: Student and call centre worker
> Music: MORRISSEY!!
> Likes: Films, music, my bf, clubs, FOOD!!, bbws, models, hair, makeup, tattoos, piercings!
> Dislikes: Anti fat ppl, judgemental ppl, bigots, mayonnaise, bins, and revolving doors!
> About me: My dream is to be a plus size alternative model, like a suicide girl but hotter! I love my body and want to show it off and broaden ppls horizons!! I weigh around 20 stones ( give or take lol, i think thats about 280llbs)



So, basically I don't know you, but you seem RAD!! I love love love the hair. Plus who can't like a cute fat girl with a cool accent who capitalizes the word FOOD in her likes! Welcome my dear.  Also, is Bex your real name? Or is it short for something?


----------



## PhatChk

GPL said:


> Welcome hottie!:wubu:
> 
> Hugs,
> GPL.



thank you


----------



## bexy

BigCutieSasha said:


> So, basically I don't know you, but you seem RAD!! I love love love the hair. Plus who can't like a cute fat girl with a cool accent who capitalizes the word FOOD in her likes! Welcome my dear.  Also, is Bex your real name? Or is it short for something?



hey sasha!! yes bex is short for rebecca but lets never speak of that again lol only my mother calls me rebecca!! 

my accent is unusual! its half irish, half scouse (liverpool, uk) as ive lived in belfast for the past 7 yrs, confuses the hell outta ppl lol!! thanks for the lovely comments!

xoxo


----------



## Surlysomething

LOVE your hair...wish I was that daring


----------



## bexy

aw thanks!! its been this colour for so long now i couldnt imagine ever changing it!

xox bex


----------



## Fatassmelissa

Name:Melissa Boyd
Age:22
Weight:400+
Likes:Being force-fed D), eating, watching Shakespeare In Love, being lazy
Dislikes:Fat discrimination, Exercise, sci-fi

Well that's me, check out my stories please. I write alot but never get round to posting them.
x


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Fatassmelissa:

Welcome!

Why do you dislike scifi? 

Woo for lazyness and eating!

How can we check out your stories if you never get around to posting 'em?


----------



## Tad

Fatassmelissa said:


> Name:Melissa Boyd
> Age:22
> Weight:400+
> Likes:Being force-fed D), eating, watching Shakespeare In Love, being lazy
> Dislikes:Fat discrimination, Exercise, sci-fi
> 
> Well that's me, check out my stories please. I write alot but never get round to posting them.
> x



I see you have two stories up  I hope you finish some more and submit them. I know all about how hard it can be to get stories finished and submitted, so I'm always admiring people who get it done. Along the lines of stories, the way you mention being force fed above, it sounds like you've experienced it. If you could write a story capturing that experience I bet a lot of people would be interested in reading it, as there has on and off been a lot of discussion of it over on the weight boards.

I hope to see lots more from you!

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## GPL

bexylicious said:


> ok just joined this site today so please be gentle with me!!
> 
> 
> Name: bex
> Age: 25
> Location: Northern Ireland but originally Liverpool
> Profession: Student and call centre worker
> Music: MORRISSEY!!
> Likes: Films, music, my bf, clubs, FOOD!!, bbws, models, hair, makeup, tattoos, piercings!
> Dislikes: Anti fat ppl, judgemental ppl, bigots, mayonnaise, bins, and revolving doors!
> About me: My dream is to be a plus size alternative model, like a suicide girl but hotter! I love my body and want to show it off and broaden ppls horizons!! I weigh around 20 stones ( give or take lol, i think thats about 280llbs)



Welcome girly!
You look great so does your hair.
Always nice to see a girl mentioning food in "likes":batting: 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL

Fatassmelissa said:


> Name:Melissa Boyd
> Age:22
> Weight:400+
> Likes:Being force-fed D), eating, watching Shakespeare In Love, being lazy
> Dislikes:Fat discrimination, Exercise, sci-fi
> 
> Well that's me, check out my stories please. I write alot but never get round to posting them.
> x



Welcome, Melissa!
Hope you like the forums.

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## bexy

ok ive posted this pic in the lounge forum too under a halloween post, but this is the only sort of body shot i have until i get taking some more, im sick atm so its on hold till the weekend!

so just wanted to post it in here so ppl can put a body to the face!!

Im in fancy dress for my yearly excursion to the rocky horror show!




[/IMG]


----------



## mediaboy

Here we go!

Name: Billy
Age: 21
Location: Southern California
Profession: Student
Music: Industrial and various other forms of harsh or dark electronically driven music
Likes: Math, cigarettes, strong drink, and good friends.
Dislikes: I can't think of anything right now but when something bugs me, I'll let you know.
About me: Delurking after coming out to my family and friends that I am an FA, always have been, always will be, no apoligies. I thought I should try to participate in or at the very least, introduce myself to the online community that has been the biggest source of encouragement to be accepting and open about who I am. Thanks dudes!


Obligatory looking hard on the street photo





Photo to prove I am most likely a real person.


----------



## Tad

mediaboy said:


> About me: Delurking after coming out to my family and friends that I am an FA, always have been, always will be, no apoligies. I thought I should try to participate in or at the very least, introduce myself to the online community that has been the biggest source of encouragement to be accepting and open about who I am. Thanks dudes!



Welcome! And awesome on you for coming out so clearly to folks. I'd love to hear how they all took the news.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## supersoup

mediaboy said:


> Here we go!
> 
> Name: Billy
> Age: 21
> Location: Southern California
> Profession: Student
> Music: Industrial and various other forms of harsh or dark electronically driven music
> Likes: Math, cigarettes, strong drink, and good friends.
> Dislikes: I can't think of anything right now but when something bugs me, I'll let you know.
> About me: Delurking after coming out to my family and friends that I am an FA, always have been, always will be, no apoligies. I thought I should try to participate in or at the very least, introduce myself to the online community that has been the biggest source of encouragement to be accepting and open about who I am. Thanks dudes!
> 
> 
> Obligatory looking hard on the street photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo to prove I am most likely a real person.



welcome rad dude, i'm sure you'll love it here!

and i have a blanket just like the one in your prom dress picture, i've had it since i was little. weird.


----------



## elle camino

mediaboy said:


>


i have that dress.
it looks better on you.


----------



## Ash

elle camino said:


> i have that dress.
> it looks better on you.



Who knew that the perfect accessory would be chest hair?


----------



## mediaboy

supersoup said:


> welcome rad dude, i'm sure you'll love it here!
> 
> 
> and i have a blanket just like the one in your prom dress picture, i've had it since i was little. weird.



I bought that blanket at a garage sale, it was knitted by a very precocious young man with a furious lisp.



elle camino said:


> i have that dress.
> it looks better on you.



Why thank you!  




Ashley said:


> Who knew that the perfect accessory would be chest hair?



If you've got it, flaunt it.


----------



## Blackjack

mediaboy said:


> If you've got it, flaunt it.



Step right up and stroot your stoof.


----------



## themadhatter

Hey everyone,
I just joined this afternoon, so I'm still working on getting a photo up and all of that, but anyway...here's about me!

Name: Travis
Age: 24
Location: PA, USA
Likes (in no particular order): Most all sports - playing and watching, hiking, anything winter - skiing, sledding, sledging for travel purposes , camping, zombie movies, history, reading, LOTR, the BBC, the Economist, Adult Swim
Dislikes: The sorry state of American politics, most things on television not listed above, heat and humidity, being uneducated and/or making excuses for being uninformed, etc. etc.
About me: Well, I'm in grad school right now up in northern PA. It's not very fun, heh. I enjoy a good coversation. And, though I'm not terribly well traveled, I have been to three continents! Wohoo!
So yeah, anyone up in the north/northeast PA,NY,OH area drop me one.

I'll have pictures at some point I promise!


----------



## supersoup

themadhatter said:


> Hey everyone,
> I just joined this afternoon, so I'm still working on getting a photo up and all of that, but anyway...here's about me!
> 
> Name: Travis
> Age: 24
> Location: PA, USA
> Likes (in no particular order): Most all sports - playing and watching, hiking, anything winter - skiing, sledding, sledging for travel purposes , camping, zombie movies, history, reading, LOTR, the BBC, the Economist, Adult Swim
> Dislikes: The sorry state of American politics, most things on television not listed above, heat and humidity, being uneducated and/or making excuses for being uninformed, etc. etc.
> About me: Well, I'm in grad school right now up in northern PA. It's not very fun, heh. I enjoy a good coversation. And, though I'm not terribly well traveled, I have been to three continents! Wohoo!
> So yeah, anyone up in the north/northeast PA,NY,OH area drop me one.
> 
> I'll have pictures at some point I promise!



welcome new kid!!

someone in my neck of the woods, woot!!


----------



## Ash

themadhatter said:


> Hey everyone,
> I just joined this afternoon, so I'm still working on getting a photo up and all of that, but anyway...here's about me!
> 
> Name: Travis
> Age: 24
> Location: PA, USA
> Likes (in no particular order): Most all sports - playing and watching, hiking, anything winter - skiing, sledding, sledging for travel purposes , camping, zombie movies, history, reading, LOTR, the BBC, the Economist, Adult Swim
> Dislikes: The sorry state of American politics, most things on television not listed above, heat and humidity, being uneducated and/or making excuses for being uninformed, etc. etc.
> About me: Well, I'm in grad school right now up in northern PA. It's not very fun, heh. I enjoy a good coversation. And, though I'm not terribly well traveled, I have been to three continents! Wohoo!
> So yeah, anyone up in the north/northeast PA,NY,OH area drop me one.
> 
> I'll have pictures at some point I promise!



Three continents? You're well-traveled, dude. 

One continent FTW!


----------



## Jack Skellington

mediaboy said:


> Photo to prove I am most likely a real person.



You really might want to wax next time.


----------



## themadhatter

Yes, Venture Brother FTW!!
"They hit me with a truck..."


----------



## themadhatter

Whereas I should be studying, I managed to resize a quick photo to fit. I think I'm doing this right....? Right?


----------



## Ash

themadhatter said:


> Whereas I should be studying, I managed to resize a quick photo to fit. I think I'm doing this right....? Right?



I was hoping for another boy-in-dress picture, but I guess this will have to do...

I kid. 

You're cute. That is all.


----------



## themadhatter

Haha, well actually I do have a picture from a skirt party...


----------



## Ash

Post it!



doom


----------



## themadhatter

You do strange things on the ice... I'm on the far right. Yeah, it's only a towel. 'Twas short notice.


----------



## supersoup

PSH.

that so doesn't count as a skirt.





mashley double team ftw!


----------



## themadhatter

Damn. Foiled.


----------



## out.of.habit

supersoup said:


> PSH.
> 
> that so doesn't count as a skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mashley double team ftw!



We do have to give him credit though, that was a valiant effort at posting a skirt picture. Plus, teh sexay leg pose.


----------



## supersoup

out.of.habit said:


> We do have to give him credit though, that was a valiant effort at posting a skirt picture. Plus, teh sexay leg pose.



true, true. the boy is a fox. but it still doesn't count.


:batting:


----------



## themadhatter

Hey now, you try finding a skirt lying around in the Antarctic! Plus, I was so hammered, haha.


----------



## Ash

themadhatter said:


> Hey now, you try finding a skirt lying around in the Antarctic! Plus, I was so hammered, haha.



I see. You can find booze in the Antarctic, but no skirts? Lame!


----------



## themadhatter

Of course you can. It's quite cheap too, a bit old, but still cheap. After a while you run out of things to do being cooped up on a research base for five plus months.


----------



## elle camino

hey weird, i have a friend who's living on a research base in antarctica, too. 
you wouldn't happen to know a guy named richard, would you?

edit: if you know more than one richard up there, he's the gay one. if you know more than two gay richards up there (lucky), he's the gay one from seattle.


----------



## themadhatter

What's his last name and where's the base?


----------



## elle camino

McMurdo station on ross island?


----------



## themadhatter

Does he have glasses and is kind of lanky?


----------



## elle camino

yes and yes.


----------



## themadhatter

As a matter of fact I do. Not well, but I know him. He worked in the rec. department last season when I was down there. I believe he won a karaoke contest as well. 

Holy crap what a small world. How random is that eh?


----------



## Blackjack

Yo, you guys down there ever hear anything from Outpost 31? Last I heard they found something in the ice near where they were.


----------



## elle camino

aaahahah NICE. that's so bizarre. and yeah, the man is a karaoke beast. 
i miss having him around.


----------



## themadhatter

No, unfortunately. And we could never find the flame throwers, such a shame.
No trips to the underice pyramid from AvP either, haha.


----------



## themadhatter

Do you know if he went or is going back this year?


----------



## Blackjack

themadhatter said:


> No, unfortunately. And we could never find the flame throwers, such a shame.
> No trips to the underice pyramid from AvP either, haha.



Damn the biological impossibilities, I want your babies.


----------



## elle camino

as far as i know, he's up there now.


----------



## themadhatter

Lamana! That's his last name! So crazy.
You should definitely head down there if you ever get a chance. It's an amazing place.
I'm going back as soon as I can.


----------



## themadhatter

Do you happen to know anyone else down there through Richard?


----------



## Surlysomething

Can we have a little less talking and a lot more pictures?

Haha  


Why must I be so visual?


----------



## smailmoy

heya, been lurking on here for years now and thought it was about time to finally show myself  . All of the ladies on here are just so damn goregeous its unbelievable... :smitten: 

Name: Sean
Age: 18
Location: East England
Profession: Storeman
Music: Rock, rock and more rock
Likes: Games, hanging with mates, gettin' drunken, and just generally having fun  
Dislikes: obnoxiousness and cucumbers..
About me: I'm a 18 year old FA who is also quite chunky at around 230lbs, I love to just talk about random stuff so yeah dont be too scared of moi haha. x
picture:


----------



## NJSSBBW

I get so lost on here but I am trying again. I dont know what rooms and forums to go in but I seen a familiar face in here.
Hope everyone has a great evening.


----------



## hot'n fluffy

NAME:Joe
LOCATION:Irving Texas
PROFESSION:Salesperson
MUSIC:all types, mostly clasic rock
LIKES:television, intelligent conversation, intelligent people
DISLIKES: rude people
ABOUT ME: i am a 36 yo guy, kinda normal in the not scary kinda way, sarcastic and assertive to a fault


----------



## redhotmarkers

Since I'm a newbie I'll go ahead and give you all the run down...

Name: Angela
Age: 27
Location: Oregon
Profession: Sexuality Educator

Music: yes please.... but a few of my favorites are The Bird and the Bee, My Brightest Diamond, The Kooks, The Fratellis, Gossip, The Raconteurs, Janis Joplin, Joan Jett, Mazzy Star, Fiona Apple, Death Cab for Cuties, The Decemberists, The Killers, Liz Phair, The Beatles, Barenaked Ladies, Bob Dylan, Evanescence, Everclear 

Likes: trying new resturants, live music shows, general silliness, the beach, change-makers, politics, sour patch kids, tattoos
Dislikes: drama queens, people who order a side salad for a meal, judgement

About me: I'm loud, I'm proud but still sometimes I'm unsure. I have a secret crush on Keith Olbermann and Jon Stewart.


----------



## themadhatter

Blackjack said:


> Damn the biological impossibilities, I want your babies.



(I know I'm a few days late on this). Yeah, so sad. I'm sure they would be some ass-kicking, flame-thrower weilding babies! Heh.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

redhotmarkers said:


> Since I'm a newbie I'll go ahead and give you all the run down...
> 
> Name: Angela
> Age: 27
> Location: Oregon
> Profession: Sexuality Educator
> 
> Music: yes please.... but a few of my favorites are The Bird and the Bee, My Brightest Diamond, The Kooks, The Fratellis, Gossip, The Raconteurs, Janis Joplin, Joan Jett, Mazzy Star, Fiona Apple, Death Cab for Cuties, The Decemberists, The Killers, Liz Phair, The Beatles, Barenaked Ladies, Bob Dylan, Evanescence, Everclear
> 
> Likes: trying new resturants, live music shows, general silliness, the beach, change-makers, politics, sour patch kids, tattoos
> Dislikes: drama queens, people who order a side salad for a meal, judgement
> 
> About me: I'm loud, I'm proud but still sometimes I'm unsure. I have a secret crush on Keith Olbermann and Jon Stewart.



Welcome to the board. You've got excellent musical taste.


----------



## themadhatter

Seconded, welcome to the party.


----------



## Tad

redhotmarkers said:


> Since I'm a newbie I'll go ahead and give you all the run down...
> 
> Name: Angela
> Age: 27
> Location: Oregon
> Profession: Sexuality Educator
> 
> Music: yes please.... but a few of my favorites are The Bird and the Bee, My Brightest Diamond, The Kooks, The Fratellis, Gossip, The Raconteurs, Janis Joplin, Joan Jett, Mazzy Star, Fiona Apple, Death Cab for Cuties, The Decemberists, The Killers, Liz Phair, The Beatles, Barenaked Ladies, Bob Dylan, Evanescence, Everclear
> 
> Likes: trying new resturants, live music shows, general silliness, the beach, change-makers, politics, sour patch kids, tattoos
> Dislikes: drama queens, people who order a side salad for a meal, judgement
> 
> About me: I'm loud, I'm proud but still sometimes I'm unsure. I have a secret crush on Keith Olbermann and Jon Stewart.



Welcome! You sound like yet another interesting and awesome new member. I look forward to hearing more from you!

-Ed


----------



## Johnnybiggs

Name: Ruben
Age: 18
Occupation: Student, SUNY Buffalo
Music: Very ecclectic, my favorite artists are Prince, Marvin Gaye, Stevie Wonder, Steely Dan, Van Hunt, Led Zeppelin, and Santana
Likes: Sleeping, meaningful discussions, sports (specifically wrestling and baseball), animals, and of course thick women
Dislikes: Stereotypes, partisan politics, post-modern society in general, hypocrisy, deceit, going to class

Here's a pic of me (I'm the guy on the left):


----------



## supersoup

Johnnybiggs said:


> Name: Ruben
> Age: 18
> Occupation: Student, SUNY Buffalo
> Music: Very ecclectic, my favorite artists are Prince, Marvin Gaye, Stevie Wonder, Steely Dan, Van Hunt, Led Zeppelin, and Santana
> Likes: Sleeping, meaningful discussions, sports (specifically wrestling and baseball), animals, and of course thick women
> Dislikes: Stereotypes, partisan politics, post-modern society in general, hypocrisy, deceit, going to class
> 
> Here's a pic of me (I'm the guy on the left):



sooooooooooo...you did the alcatraz triathlon i take it? rad.

welcome new kid!


----------



## CravInTheCurves88

Name: Autymn Marie
Age: 18
Occupation: Student, New jersey
Music: Anything oldies/rock/acoustic
Likes: Painting,singing,playing piano,cooking,enjoying all types of different foods
Dislikes: mean people/ dishonesty/liars/backstabbers


----------



## muthafarka2002

hello people!
ive been lurking for quite some time...

lots and lots of beautiful women around here!

im 21, male from australia, im into pear shape bbw's, and some ssbbw's. but im not into gaining myself... my job requires me to be under 90kg and im happy to be an average male...

im kinda shy when talking about these things, because the general comunity dont accept people who dont like the "mainstream" skinny chick.
no-one IRL knows i prefer thicker women, but its mostly pretty faces that do it for me.

i hope to get to know you all and get involved in some things here because the general atmosphere is great!


----------



## CravInTheCurves88

Awww i was so scared to come out and let people know i liked gaining weight...i thought i was weird in some way... i just have to love myself, and dont care what other people think of me, because if im happy thats all that matters


----------



## James

muthafarka2002 said:


> hello people!
> ive been lurking for quite some time...
> 
> lots and lots of beautiful women around here!
> 
> im 21, male from australia, im into pear shape bbw's, and some ssbbw's. but im not into gaining myself... my job requires me to be under 90kg and im happy to be an average male...
> 
> im kinda shy when talking about these things, because the general comunity dont accept people who dont like the "mainstream" skinny chick.
> no-one IRL knows i prefer thicker women, but its mostly pretty faces that do it for me.
> 
> i hope to get to know you all and get involved in some things here because the general atmosphere is great!



People form judgements about other people, every minute of every day. Mostly for the most ridiculous things. You are in a headspace where these judgements bother you right now, when it comes to preferring fat women at least...? 

If you dont want to feel like that then you dont have to. Dimensions can be a step on the right path and getting involved will help... 

you've come to a great place and with the right attitude - welcome


----------



## incync

hot'n fluffy said:


> NAME:Joe
> LOCATION:Irving Texas
> PROFESSION:Salesperson
> MUSIC:all types, mostly clasic rock
> LIKES:television, intelligent conversation, intelligent people
> DISLIKES: rude people
> ABOUT ME: i am a 36 yo guy, kinda normal in the not scary kinda way, sarcastic and assertive to a fault



Love to see some older guys here! Not knocking the younger ones, but at 39 I'd feel like a dirty old lady replying to some of them, haha.:blush:


----------



## mrman1980uk

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> Name: Autymn Marie
> Age: 18
> Occupation: Student, New jersey
> Music: Anything oldies/rock/acoustic
> Likes: Painting,singing,playing piano,cooking,enjoying all types of different foods
> Dislikes: mean people/ dishonesty/liars/backstabbers



Hello - welcome  You look lovely in that photograph.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88

mrman1980uk said:


> Hello - welcome  You look lovely in that photograph.



well thank you very much


----------



## Dromond

Hi everyone! I just want you to know beforehand, Carrie is to blame. Whatever I do, it's Carrie's fault. Why? Because she pestered me into joining. So it's her fault.

I live in east central Illinois, you know the place where your bio-diesel and your salted corn snacks come from. I love large ladies, which is how God intended it to be, and I'm pursuing an interest in someone so I am not on the market.

And I adore Carrie because she is so darned adorable. That's all for now. See you around the boards!


----------



## Carrie

Dromond said:


> Hi everyone! I just want you to know beforehand, Carrie is to blame. Whatever I do, it's Carrie's fault. Why? Because she pestered me into joining. So it's her fault.


Gah, I knew it! I should have made you sign some kind of waiver! :doh:



So glad you finally made it, my friend.


----------



## supersoup

welcome, friend o carrie!!


----------



## Dromond

Thank you! And since this is also the thread to show your face...


----------



## out.of.habit

Welcome Dromond! Enjoy your stay, and we'll be sure to bill Carrie for your room.


----------



## Dromond

*runs up large room service bill*


----------



## Lamia

Hi, 

I am new to the forum although I've chatted in Dimensions chat off and on for years, since around 1998. I didn't even know it was possible for men to like fat women until I got the internet way back then. I am glad that Dimensions is out here. It's not only a haven for our community, but the site and chat itself is very user friendly. 

Thank You Dimensions for Existing. 

Diann 

I am 38 years old and engaged to a wonderful FA. We met online back in Nov of 1999 on AOL. I was chatting at dimensions as well at the time. I am here to be part of a community which promotes acceptance of Fat people and gives encouragement to not only be ourselves but to enjoy being ourselves.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Lamia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the forum although I've chatted in Dimensions chat off and on for years, since around 1998. I didn't even know it was possible for men to like fat women until I got the internet way back then. I am glad that Dimensions is out here. It's not only a haven for our community, but the site and chat itself is very user friendly.
> 
> Thank You Dimensions for Existing.
> 
> Diann
> 
> I am 38 years old and engaged to a wonderful FA. We met online back in Nov of 1999 on AOL. I was chatting at dimensions as well at the time. I am here to be part of a community which promotes acceptance of Fat people and gives encouragement to not only be ourselves but to enjoy being ourselves.



He's a very lucky man.  
Congrats, and welcome to the board.


----------



## JB34

Name: Jeff
Age: 31
Location: Arizona, transplat from the NW
Profession: Education
Likes: travel, sports, movies, curvy girls

I have lurked on this site for a while now, and I feel like it is time to say hi. Would love to hear from you! 

View attachment Picture 18.jpg


View attachment Picture 20.jpg


----------



## Ash

Holy hot boys, batman. 








*panting*


----------



## babyjeep21

JB34 said:


> Name: Jeff
> Age: 31
> Location: Arizona, transplat from the NW
> Profession: Education
> Likes: travel, sports, movies, curvy girls
> 
> I have lurked on this site for a while now, and I feel like it is time to say hi. Would love to hear from you!



Hey Jeff! It's about time you talked on here.


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge

New kid alert.

My name is Beth, I'm a 25 year old from Southeastern Mass. My job as a Cafe Manager is not a career, but rather something I enjoy for now that pays the bills. I refuse to grow up just yet so I tend to take my time and enjoy the little things in life like movie marathons on rainy days and spontaneous road trips. Thanks for having me!


----------



## Windigo

I'm back  I've had trouble with my internet connection for a while, but I'm back on track. My introduction post is already somewhere in this topic.


----------



## ottawabill2001

Hy everyone...I have followed Dimensions Magazine for years..from the outside..Finally jioning up to the forums and make myself known.

I just adore the look of a large women..and if the personallity matches..my God I'm in heaven!!

Hope to become a regular here and get to know you all!!

Love

Bill


----------



## Tad

Welcome, Beth and Bill, and welcome back, Windigo! I hope we'll see more from all of you.

Bill--great to see another FA from my home town! Although oddly I've met about four Ottawa area FA over the years at Dimensions, but only one BBW. I know Ottawa is not the fattest city in the land, but it isn't like there are not still plenty of big folk here.

-Ed


----------



## ottawabill2001

Well thanks for the welcome!!

btw I am actually south of the city where there are some great looking bigger girls!! 

Quite honestly I don't think someone in Canada is quite as hung up on weight as in the U.S. or atleast not feeling they have to hide there feelings about sexuality..

Anyways...for me a good looking bbw or ssbbw (and really I hate labels) who dresses well is the worlds biggest turn on..... Brie Brown would be a prime example of someone who just puts me right over the top!! 

I'd marry her on the first date and hope for the best later hahaha!!


----------



## Windigo

Well I decided to do a new introduction post, as some things have changed and I'd like you all to know. 

Name: Odette
Age: Well I am 20 now
Location: Amersfoort Holland
Profession: None at the moment, I am freewheeling for a year
Music: Psytrance,Goa, Gothic,Rock, Metal, Jazz, Soul, R&B..Like, almost everything that's made with love
Likes:Music (I'm a classical singer), Partying, Dancing, Gaming, Reading, Taking a walk, Food, Cooking, and a lot more but that would take so much time to write down.
Dislikes: People who aren't honest, rudeness,maths.


----------



## dorez1650

Hi there, Everyone...

I'm glad to be back. I used to be more active, before I took on the additional job of working with my daughter.  She makes plus-size clothing. I'm also a film & television producer (when the deals are flowing). Ha,ha,ha. Currently working on a documentary.

Other details:
Name: Dorez Douglas
I'm now qualified as a Senior Citizen - Great to live so long.
Location: Los Angeles, California

Love networking, going to the beach, long drives, any meal with good company and interesting conversation.  

Hope to make some new friends here.


----------



## dorez1650

Forgot to add a picture. Let's see if I can make it work.
- Dorez 

View attachment Dorez_photo.jpg


----------



## Blackjack

JSmirkingRevenge said:


> New kid alert.
> 
> My name is Beth, I'm a 25 year old from Southeastern Mass. My job as a Cafe Manager is not a career, but rather something I enjoy for now that pays the bills. I refuse to grow up just yet so I tend to take my time and enjoy the little things in life like movie marathons on rainy days and spontaneous road trips. Thanks for having me!



I like your screen name.


----------



## dorez1650

Nice to meet you, Tina. I took a look at the website you posted and I love what you've done with fractal designs!! I'm sure I'll be ordering something in the near future. 

I see you and I have some things in common. I live in Los Angeles and love the beach. I work in the entertainment industry. Which area of the business are you leaning toward? I'm a producer. It's a difficult task sometimes, but I love a challenge. 

Hope to know you better as time goes by.
- Dorez 
www.jahQoi.com




Tina said:


> Cute pic, Toodles! I think you need to edit your post to remove the spaces from between the code and your URL, though.
> 
> Name: Tina
> Age: 47
> Location: California
> Profession: Web designer and student.
> Music: Jazz, Rock, Funk, Soul, Metal, Classical, Flamenco.
> Likes: Driving on the beach in my Cruiser, all kinds of films, art (both creating and viewing), massages, music, reading (though I haven't much time to read anything other than my schoolwork lately), nice people with a wicked sense of humor, huge Jacuzzis (preferably floating around in it with my sweetie). beautiful sunsets at dusk, superheroes.
> Dislikes: Scam artists, spammers, Country music, people who intentionally hurt others.
> About me: I've gone back to school after several years, and find it a challenging, but mostly enjoyable experience; I'm training to work in the entertainment field. I've lived in CA most of my life and I'm ready to see other places, and plan on moving to Vancouver, BC with my sweetie within the next few years. I love to laugh, and usually laugh easily, and have found some of the very best and most wonderful people in my life on the internet.
> picture:


----------



## Maxx Awesome

Maxx Awesoooome...
He's the man whose name you would like to touch
But you must not tooooouuuuuch!
His name sounds good in your ear,
But when you say it, you must not FEAR!
For his name can be said by anyooooonnnnnne!


Or Pete of you prefer, I won't bite yer head off.
I've been lurking here for ages... then I signed up but never made a post, thought it was about time I did something. Nice meeting everyone.

And here's a pic of me with a giant dog in Sligo earlier this year.
Before the smart-arse comments start, I'm on the right... thankyew... 

View attachment P1010020.jpg


----------



## Ash

Maxx Awesome said:


> Maxx Awesoooome...
> He's the man whose name you would like to touch
> But you must not tooooouuuuuch!
> His name sounds good in your ear,
> But when you say it, you must not FEAR!
> For his name can be said by anyooooonnnnnne!
> 
> 
> Or Pete of you prefer, I won't bite yer head off.
> I've been lurking here for ages... then I signed up but never made a post, thought it was about time I did something. Nice meeting everyone.
> 
> And here's a pic of me with a giant dog in Sligo earlier this year.
> Before the smart-arse comments start, I'm on the right... thankyew...



I like you.


----------



## Maxx Awesome

Ashley said:


> I like you.



Just wait, love. You'll probably come to regret that comment later


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Hey Maxx,
Love the pic - LOVE the dog (friends?), love the humor...
welcome from a former lurker!


----------



## supersoup

Ashley said:


> I like you.


as the other half of mashley, i must say...ME TOO.


Maxx Awesome said:


> Just wait, love. You'll probably come to regret that comment later


you are a smarty pants. color me intrigued.


Sugar Magnolia said:


> Hey Maxx,
> Love the pic - LOVE the dog (friends?), love the humor...
> welcome from a former lurker!


you should post more pretty lady :happy: oh, and i love the dog too, i want two please!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Thank you, Soupy. I must concur that you are simply adorable!
I'd take a couple of those dogs, too! Wonder what kind o' pooch it is... hmmm.
Are you watching our Indians get whooped?


----------



## supersoup

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Thank you, Soupy. I must concur that you are simply adorable!
> I'd take a couple of those dogs, too! Wonder what kind o' pooch it is... hmmm.
> Are you watching our Indians get whooped?



awww, sheesh!

and no, hahaha...i'm not much of a baseball fan, but have been raised to be an indians fan. it's sorta superstition for me...i can't watch the first game of the series when they are in playoffs like this. and whooped?! i'm glad i'm not seein it...


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge

Blackjack said:


> I like your screen name.



Thank you! Fight Club is my favorite movie.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

supersoup said:


> awww, sheesh!
> 
> and no, hahaha...i'm not much of a baseball fan, but have been raised to be an indians fan. it's sorta superstition for me...i can't watch the first game of the series when they are in playoffs like this. and whooped?! i'm glad i'm not seein it...



oh yeah, be glad you're not. It's 5 to 1. I have to keep looking away. lol
enjoy your evening!!!


----------



## Dravenhawk

Name: Patrick

Age: 45

Astrological sign: Aquarius

Chinese zodiac: Tiger

Occupation: Tech worker

Location: Ventura CA

Orientation: Straight FA. I like the big girls and enjoy being squashed. 

About Me: I am FA at all times will even sacrifice superficial "friendships" if people cannot accept big girls and the rest of the large size community. I am a huge football fan and enjoy football season. Fav teams are slammin Rams, Oakland Raiders, Minnisota Vikings, and Dallas Cowboys

Likes: I like sci-fi, horror, superheros (spiderman has always been my favorite), Classic rock, Jhonny Cash, the stock market, electronics, and enjoy talking about world events. My favorite food is fried chicken and tappiocca pudding when it is still warm. Deepn sea fishin'

Dislikes: Raw tomatoes, sushi, rap music, mean people, cigarettes, people who are mean to animals, hunting, tennis, and peppers.


----------



## Maxx Awesome

I'll tell ya now, pics don't do that dog any justice. When standing at full height it was nearly halfway up my stomach 8-O (YA RLY!); that means it's legs are nearly as long as my own!

It was at some stately home my friends & I visited in Sligo. Can't remember exactly where. It was a lovely dopey auld thing, y'know? I think it was an Irish Wolfhound, but I know feck all about dogs, so don't take my word for it...


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Maxx Awesome said:


> I'll tell ya now, pics don't do that dog any justice. When standing at full height it was nearly halfway up my stomach 8-O (YA RLY!); that means it's legs are nearly as long as my own!
> 
> It was at some stately home my friends & I visited in Sligo. Can't remember exactly where. It was a lovely dopey auld thing, y'know? I think it was an Irish Wolfhound, but I know feck all about dogs, so don't take my word for it...



Yikes, that'sa big boy! I think you're right - he does look Wolfhound-ish. Entirely too big for my yard!
Glad to have you posting.


----------



## cinnamitch

Name: Cindy
Age: 45
Location: Southeastern Minnesota
Profession: Healthcare
Music: Almost any kind except Metal
Likes: reading, music, movies, trivia
Dislike crowds, dancing, ignorance, science fiction
About me:45 divorced , 4 kids 5'5', 420 , Red hair , green eyes. Former Texan


----------



## redguard

Hi, I'm redguard, a political activist and radical journalist from Brooklyn. I've had body image issues all my life. Now I'm married to a beautiful BBW and it really pisses me off when people get down on her (or anyone) about their size! It's great to be here.

Greg (redguard) 

View attachment greg.jpg


----------



## BBWQueen33

Name: BBWQueen33

Age: 33

Location: USA

Profession: Finance

Music: I'll listen to just about anything.

Likes: Movies, reading, road trips, etc.

Dislikes: Liers, cheaters, etc.

About me: Let's see, I'm obviously a BBW. I try to enjoy life to the best of my ability and I love hanging out with my family.


----------



## dorez1650

Hi there, Greg...

I'm so glad you've found your soul mate and that she has you to support her. It's so tough these days for any BBW to be viewed as beautiful. We're very warped in this country about our physical appearance. I'm a BBW and it has taken me years to finally learn how to love myself. But better late than never. (smile)

Well... I need to get some errands done. Wish I could stay here and make some new friends. But, I'll be checking in more regularly. So, hopefully, I'll get to know you all better as the days go by.

- Dorez
www.jahQoi.com




redguard said:


> Hi, I'm redguard, a political activist and radical journalist from Brooklyn. I've had body image issues all my life. Now I'm married to a beautiful BBW and it really pisses me off when people get down on her (or anyone) about their size! It's great to be here.
> 
> Greg (redguard)


----------



## Jezebel

Oh, Hello everyone.
Call me anything but J-bell.
I was destined to be born a female stuck in a female's body and then some more female in all the right places. :3
Unfortunately I was sure that I would grow up to be desperately thin and tall and beautiful. Come to find out at ninteen I am short and fluffy and that will probably never change  I've had some really horrendous issues with my body image and my self esteem in general, but have started my journey to self acceptance. Sorry for sounding so desperately cheesy, but it feels so damned good to stop hating myself. <3

For the record I am totaly excited about finding this site and loving myself more and more. Get this: Everybody deserves happiness, even me! : D


----------



## Tad

Jezebel said:


> Oh, Hello everyone.
> Call me anything but J-bell.
> I was destined to be born a female stuck in a female's body and then some more female in all the right places. :3
> Unfortunately I was sure that I would grow up to be desperately thin and tall and beautiful. Come to find out at ninteen I am short and fluffy and that will probably never change  I've had some really horrendous issues with my body image and my self esteem in general, but have started my journey to self acceptance. Sorry for sounding so desperately cheesy, but it feels so damned good to stop hating myself. <3
> 
> For the record I am totaly excited about finding this site and loving myself more and more. Get this: Everybody deserves happiness, even me! : D



Welcome J! I'm not sure I quite followed all of that, but I did get this much: sounds like you are happy to be hear  I hope we get lots more chances to get to know you.

-Ed


----------



## Foolish Fool

hey, all! i'm a long time lurker of the chat rooms, and i have come to creep around on the boards.
happy to be here!

Name: Charlie B.

Age: 22

Location: Long Beach area of Southern California, U.S.A. (562, yo!)

Profession: Spy

Music: Rock and roll, punk, alterna, indie.

Likes: fat girls, fat girls getting fatter, proper spelling, proper punctuation, coca cola.

Dislikes: skinny girls, girls losing weight, fatphobia, homophobia, racism, materialistic behavior, pepsi.

About me: i'm charlie b.

Pic: there's plenty on my myspace profile, and a killer face shot in somewhere on my profile here.


----------



## dorez1650

Hi there, J...

I'm so glad you are learning to accept yourself. I always say, 'if you don't love yourself, who will?' 

Are you a member of any online size-acceptance groups? There are several that I know of, and I'd be happy to tell you about them. 

I'm happy you found your way here. Look forward to knowing you better.
- Dorez
www.jahQoi.com



edx said:


> Welcome J! I'm not sure I quite followed all of that, but I did get this much: sounds like you are happy to be hear  I hope we get lots more chances to get to know you.
> 
> -Ed


----------



## mimosa

Just wanted to say Welcome to all the new folks. Take care and have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## adasiyan

Hi all,

It's nice to find what seems to be such a friendly active forum for the more curvacious person 



Name: Stefanie
Age: 24
Location: Melbourne, Australia
Profession: Senior Customer Service (for one of the Worst ISP's in the world)
Music: 70s/80s/90s, Musicals, Jazz, Kareoke (bwaha)
Likes: Parrots, Random acts of Kindness, Tattoos, Chocolate
Dislikes: Obnoxious people, Fat Discrimination, Smelly people 
About me: Ever noticed how hard it is to sum yourself up in a few sentences?
Picture:
-My hairs reddish with bright red bits in it now.. but you get the general idea


----------



## Rottcodd

I appear to have been lurking for a rather long time (at least seven years according to my bookmark) and myriad reasons, so...

Name: Paul
Age: 32
Location: Kingston upon Hull, UK

Music: Early music, most pre-40's Blues and some later, and a swathe modern artists not confined to: Queen, Mother Love Bone (and it's descendant bands), KT Tunstall, Placebo, The White Stripes / The Raconteurs, Primus, the Black Crowes, Arctic Monkeys, Peter Gabriel, RATM, Beck, Gorillaz, Jools Holland, Jamiroquai...

Likes: Tea, Peace and Quiet, Cooking, Sci/Tech/Political/Economic/Eco news, PC Gaming, cats, Heavy rain/snow/fog, bespectacled women, OOTS, Atrocious puns, Strikingly coloured hair, TEA !
Dislikes: Migraines, Being Photographed, Crowds, Uniformity, Sports, Baking Cakes etc., Gadgets.

About me: in lieu of a photo - 5'10, ~135lbs?, long lightish brown hair, grey (with blue in winter and green in summer) eyes, variable quantities of facial hair else I look ~25 :/

Not all at once, but around two decades ago I became vegetarian, last had my hair cut (yes, my split-ends are frightful :>), and discovered I'm allergic to ethanol (just inhalation can be problematic).

I have always been a bit (lot) of a young-fogey.

I'm not from Hull but it has a certain base charm :>


----------



## angel-1

What Up Peoples!!!!!! I'm new here. Just call me Angel. I'm 35 years old, married, two kids, I live in Florida ( Dolphins? Who the hell are they? ) I was turned on to this site by a guy I met a couple of months ago. His screen name is Boogiebomb, anyone know him? Anyway, he's cool, and with his help, I convinced my wife that this is not some perverted internet thing. So, I hope to make lots of new friends here. Have a good day.


----------



## mango

adasiyan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It's nice to find what seems to be such a friendly active forum for the more curvacious person
> 
> Name: Stefanie
> Age: 24
> Location: Melbourne, Australia
> Profession: Senior Customer Service (for one of the Worst ISP's in the world)
> Music: 70s/80s/90s, Musicals, Jazz, Kareoke (bwaha)
> Likes: Parrots, Random acts of Kindness, Tattoos, Chocolate
> Dislikes: Obnoxious people, Fat Discrimination, Smelly people
> About me: Ever noticed how hard it is to sum yourself up in a few sentences?
> Picture:
> -My hairs reddish with bright red bits in it now.. but you get the general idea



*G'day Stefanie,

Welcome to Dims!!

*


----------



## ampleashly

Hi All,

I'm VERY new here and still figuring out all the 'lil 'ole details, like creating an avatar, putting up a pic; just the basics!

Just wanted to just say "Hi" for now.
I'm turning another year younger soon, live in the Bay Area (CA) and have a sweet Husky named Hilda. She loves cats and Sushi!

I love classic pinup art, classic cars, classy people (a little bit of the old-fashioned idealist in me mixed with a very open-minded, wild and goofy side.

Spiritual but not religious. Left handed. Right brained. 

Uh, da da da dats all for now folks!

I look forward to connecting with whomever skips, lolligags, meanders and otherwise comes my way (or yours!) :bow:


----------



## chublover350

well this is me


----------



## AVAcado

nice pic chublover!


----------



## BBW Slave

Hey, my name is Steve. Just wanted to say hi to everyone. Looks like a cool place & I'm looking forward to hanging out & meeting people. 


Oh & here's a pic of my ugly mug.


----------



## Tad

Hi to all the new folks! Great to see so many new arrivals  I hope we hear more from you all!

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## liz (di-va)

hallo noobs! wilkom


----------



## Fia86

Heye everyone....just postin here cuz...clearly im new  so i just thought i'd introduce myself 

Name: Sofia
Age: 20
Location: Ontario
Profession: Student
Music: Rock, hip hop, dance.....a little bit of everything!!
Likes: movies, photography, soccer, cute boys, writing, and travelling
Dislikes: clowns, fake people, being cold, homework, and waiting 

View attachment croped.JPG


----------



## Tad

Fia86 said:


> Heye everyone....just postin here cuz...clearly im new  so i just thought i'd introduce myself
> 
> Name: Sofia
> Age: 20
> Location: Ontario



Woohoo, another Ontarian....slowly the numbers are coming up 

Oh, and welcome!

-Ed


----------



## FreeThinker

Fia86 said:


> Heye everyone....just postin here cuz...clearly im new  so i just thought i'd introduce myself



Greetings, fellow Ontarian!


----------



## adasiyan

mango said:


> *G'day Stefanie,
> 
> Welcome to Dims!!
> 
> *



woo another aussie!
we must invade Dims enmass


----------



## BBWQueen33

Hi folks. A friend told me about Dims and after lurking for a few days, I decided to join and get in on the fun. I've posted a few times already, but am still in the learning process. If I do something wrong, you'll have to excuse me while I figure things out.


----------



## chublover350

Fia86 said:


> Heye everyone....just postin here cuz...clearly im new  so i just thought i'd introduce myself
> 
> Name: Sofia
> Age: 20
> Location: Ontario
> Profession: Student
> Music: Rock, hip hop, dance.....a little bit of everything!!
> Likes: movies, photography, soccer, cute boys, writing, and travelling
> Dislikes: clowns, fake people, being cold, homework, and waiting



your gorgeous, damn you canadians, so far from so cal


----------



## supersoup

welcome lovely new ladies, and handsome new dudes!!

post lots!


----------



## pinkprincess5

Thats me on the left....cant get the pic to get on here....blonde day lol!!!
s x:wubu:


----------



## Dhaunae

I'm new here and just thought I would say hello.

Name: Dawn
Age: 34
Location: So Cal
Profession: Finance
Music: I listen to a wide variety.
Likes: Movies, reading, art, vampire lore, animals, the dark, rain
Dislikes: Dishonesty, the desert


----------



## Tad

Dhaunae said:


> I'm new here and just thought I would say hello.
> 
> Name: Dawn
> Age: 34
> Location: So Cal
> Profession: Finance
> Music: I listen to a wide variety.
> Likes: Movies, reading, art, vampire lore, animals, the dark, rain
> Dislikes: Dishonesty, the desert



Welcome! I hope you are not in the part of SoCal that has been hit by the fires! I look forward to hearing more from you around the boards.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## incync

BBW Slave said:


> Hey, my name is Steve. Just wanted to say hi to everyone. Looks like a cool place & I'm looking forward to hanging out & meeting people.
> 
> 
> Oh & here's a pic of my ugly mug.



Love that green hair! Where are you from? Do they all have green hair there?


----------



## Visceria

Name: Liss
Age: 20
Location: NY
Profession: Student
Music: melodic rock
Likes: music, movies, television, games, animals
Loves: My rat
Dislikes: shallow people, people who accept what they are taught without critical thinking, people who are afraid of their own opinions, and that song "Bubbly" by some blonde chick.
picture: too shy right now



Hi!!!! :bow:


----------



## Visceria

BBW Slave said:


> Hey, my name is Steve. Just wanted to say hi to everyone. Looks like a cool place & I'm looking forward to hanging out & meeting people.
> 
> 
> Oh & here's a pic of my ugly mug.



dude, you are very handsome.... even with green hair


----------



## Ash

incync said:


> Love that green hair! Where are you from? Do they all have green hair there?



Loompa Land, obviously.


----------



## BBW Slave

I live in Memphis right now but I'm moving to Boston next month.


----------



## bexy

chublover350 said:


> well this is me



*hello mr hot man!!! love the piercing (i have it myself it rocks the most)*


----------



## bexy

BBW Slave said:


> Hey, my name is Steve. Just wanted to say hi to everyone. Looks like a cool place & I'm looking forward to hanging out & meeting people.
> 
> 
> Oh & here's a pic of my ugly mug.



*ooh heylo! is that green dye or green spray!? i love crazy colours as u can prob guess from mines 
xo bexy *


----------



## ekmanifest

Welcome! Great to see another so cal girl



Dhaunae said:


> I'm new here and just thought I would say hello.
> 
> Name: Dawn
> Age: 34
> Location: So Cal
> Profession: Finance
> Music: I listen to a wide variety.
> Likes: Movies, reading, art, vampire lore, animals, the dark, rain
> Dislikes: Dishonesty, the desert


----------



## abel

Name: Abel

Age: 37

Location: Canadian / American in Japan. FA... yes, I know, Japan is the last country you'd want to be in for that. :bow:

Profession: Translation

Music: Rock, alternative, punk, electronica

Likes: Generous-minded people (I don't mean money so much as a big-hearted attitude toward others and life).

Dislikes: The opposite of my "Likes" above. Those who feel the need to control and dictate.

About me: Canadian, lived in the States, and in Japan now for several years.

Picture: Hmmm, I would love to, but would rather hold off at the moment. I hope this is OK. I'm open about being an FA with my friends etc, no problem there, but I'm a bit worried about being ID'd or discovered and having it get back to my wife, wimpy as this sounds  I love her and I don't fool around, but would like a chance to discuss this FA thing too. This board seems like a friendly environment.


----------



## midnightrogue

Hi, i'm Mark. 28 years old, new to this site. I currently run my own scuba diving business in the gulf of Thailand which takes up most of my time. When back in England i work as a tattoo artist and doorman. 

View attachment Thailand_07026.jpg


----------



## midnightrogue

................ 

View attachment him.jpg


----------



## HeatherBBW

midnightrogue said:


> Hi, i'm Mark. 28 years old, new to this site. I currently run my own scuba diving business in the gulf of Thailand which takes up most of my time. When back in England i work as a tattoo artist and doorman.



hubba hubba


----------



## Katie_Val

Hello! Nice to meet everyone. I'm Katie and this is the kind of site a girl like me has been looking for!  

*Name*: Katie
*Age:* 24
*Location:* Pittsburgh
*Profession:* Communications
*Music:*POP!
*Likes:* Beer, singing and spending qt at home
*Dislikes:* Rude people, closed minded individuals and most seafood
*About me:* I'm 24 and i'm fun-loving, outgoing and always ready for a good time!


----------



## Katie_Val

Here's a pic of me  

View attachment m_34c2aa9b6013b2b9f4ae3e92a80b25c7.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit

Katie_Val said:


> Here's a pic of me



Well aren't you gorgeous!
Welcome to the boards, Katie_Val!


----------



## bexy

Katie_Val said:


> Here's a pic of me



*welcome katie! ur looking lovely! hope to see more of u here on dims!

xoxo bexy *


----------



## ataraxia

Katie_Val said:


> Hello! Nice to meet everyone. I'm Katie and this is the kind of site a girl like me has been looking for!
> 
> *Name*: Katie
> *Age:* 24
> *Location:* Pittsburgh
> *Profession:* Communications
> *Music:*POP!
> *Likes:* Beer, singing and spending qt at home
> *Dislikes:* Rude people, closed minded individuals and most seafood
> *About me:* I'm 24 and i'm fun-loving, outgoing and always ready for a good time!



Welcome from a fellow Pittsburgher.


----------



## midnightrogue

Hi,my names Mark,i'm a 28 year old scuba diving instructor with more sense than money...nah forget that i've not got much of either as i've just been working jobs that can hold my attention for more than 5 seconds so i've been a bar manager,bouncer,tattoo artist and piercer.

I've just qualified as a personal trainer so if you absolutley,positively need to know the latin name of every type of toe fungus known to man then i'm the fella for you.

My life's been a bit random the last couple of years as i run my own diving company in Asia.I'm back in England in July but not sure i'll recognise the place what with 24 hour drinking and a whale in the Thames.Sure i can slum it though and at least i'll be able to have a Marathon bar.

Am looking forward to drinking Stella, wearing a coat again and reading the Sunday papers in bed with a fit lass.Hobbies include football(sorry,bloke cant help it),motorbikes and boxing.I fight every couple of months so if you want to cheer my corner(understandable)or nurse my wounds(sick)then feel free.

I like clubbing every once in awhile tho dont expect me to sit nodding to that stuff like the churchill dog.oh no no no!

Right i'm bored of droning on about myself. If anyones still awake and wants to know anything about me then feel free to ask. I'll answer honestly as i'm pretty much an open book. All the best............ 

View attachment ms.jpg


----------



## ladybugz

okay i am a newbie as of 3 o'clock last night and already i have had 5 messages ! LOL that is awesome !although i think i need a little help on the whole chat thing i can;t seem to get it to come up on my profile ! well hi to all i am a native american comanche girl i live in oklahoma just go to my profile everything is there including a pic of me well laterz all .. hope to meet more of u soon !:wubu:


----------



## ladybugz

BBW Slave said:


> Hey, my name is Steve. Just wanted to say hi to everyone. Looks like a cool place & I'm looking forward to hanging out & meeting people.
> 
> 
> Oh & here's a pic of my ugly mug.



hey newbie here hope to chat with u soon and hey u got a cute a** mug LOL well laterz and about the hair ..................hate it !!!LOL just joking it brings out the color in your nose hairs LOL


----------



## tomtomtom

Hey, new here and I'd like to say hi to everyone

Name: Tom
Age: 21
Location: Durham (UK)
Profession: Graduate Student
Music: Metal, Prog, Folk-Rock
Likes: Literature, Films, Ale, Tea, Surreal Comedy
Dislikes: deliberate ignorance, being woken up, marmite


Honestly, the best photo I can find so far. 

View attachment tomtom.jpg


----------



## hot'n fluffy

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a139/unorthpagan/6bce3db3.jpg

just a link, don't know how to do a full pic

Joe


----------



## _msz.lyric

Name: You can just call me Lyric

Age: 20

Location: Chicago

Profession: Pharmacy Technician (For now.)

Music: Mainly Neo-soul and Hip Hop, but I'll listen to anything other than country and anything that sounds satanic

Likes: Reading, writing, singing (to myself or with a bunch of people.), going to the movies, hanging out at the beach (but I don't really get in the water), funny people, accepting people, sexy men and women, BBWs who are comfortable in their own skin, FOOD (especially junk food), honest people (but not to the extent where you're rude and a smartass), BBW Admirers (totally different from fetishists..), and uhmm... I can't think of anything else really

Dislikes: Goodness wow, where do I start? The obvious: Phonies, liars, cheaters, backstabbers, bitches, golddiggers, airheads, anyone whose idols are Paris Hilton or Lindsay Lohan... and people like them, CELEBRITIES (I am so sick of them already. Everyone in Hollywood is pretty much talentless now), discrimination of any kind, ignorant people, stuck-up people, slutty people.. I'm done now. There's a lot of things I dislike. Haha

About me: I'm a 20yr old black BBW from Chicago. I'm shy at first, but I'm alright once you take the time to get to know me. I don't know what else to say about myself.. I'm always filling out About Mes. Ha

Picture:




Is there no way to resize these pictures? Mine is way too big.


----------



## CuslonGodibb

Welcome to Dimensions, _msz.lyric (and all the other newcomers who I haven't greeted properly)! I hope you'll like it here.

That's a great picture as far as I'm concerned, but if you want to resize it, I believe you'll have to do it manually. No need, though - - -

/ CuslonGodibb



_msz.lyric said:


> Name: You can just call me Lyric
> 
> Age: 20
> 
> Location: Chicago
> 
> Profession: Pharmacy Technician (For now.)
> 
> Music: Mainly Neo-soul and Hip Hop, but I'll listen to anything other than country and anything that sounds satanic
> 
> Likes: Reading, writing, singing (to myself or with a bunch of people.), going to the movies, hanging out at the beach (but I don't really get in the water), funny people, accepting people, sexy men and women, BBWs who are comfortable in their own skin, FOOD (especially junk food), honest people (but not to the extent where you're rude and a smartass), BBW Admirers (totally different from fetishists..), and uhmm... I can't think of anything else really
> 
> Dislikes: Goodness wow, where do I start? The obvious: Phonies, liars, cheaters, backstabbers, bitches, golddiggers, airheads, anyone whose idols are Paris Hilton or Lindsay Lohan... and people like them, CELEBRITIES (I am so sick of them already. Everyone in Hollywood is pretty much talentless now), discrimination of any kind, ignorant people, stuck-up people, slutty people.. I'm done now. There's a lot of things I dislike. Haha
> 
> About me: I'm a 20yr old black BBW from Chicago. I'm shy at first, but I'm alright once you take the time to get to know me. I don't know what else to say about myself.. I'm always filling out About Mes. Ha
> 
> Picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there no way to resize these pictures? Mine is way too big.


----------



## _msz.lyric

CuslonGodibb said:


> Welcome to Dimensions, _msz.lyric (and all the other newcomers who I haven't greeted properly)! I hope you'll like it here.
> 
> That's a great picture as far as I'm concerned, but if you want to resize it, I believe you'll have to do it manually. No need, though - - -
> 
> / CuslonGodibb



Thank you Cusion. =)


----------



## Ms Honey Pot

It said this at the top of the forum:
Hello Ms Honey Pot,
Our records indicate that you have never posted to our site before! Why not make your first post today by saying hello to our community in our Introductions forum.

Why not start with your first post today and become an active part of Dimensions Forums now!

I don't see an "Introductions forum," so I hope this is the right place to introduce myself.

Age: 41
Height: 5'8"
Weight: 250 lbs
Build: BBW
Hair: Long, Red
Eyes: Blue
Skin: Fair, Soft
Status: Divorced
Occupation: Porn Actress, Internet Goddess, Webmistress, Erotica Author
Location: Chicago
Hobbies: Concerts, Musical Theater, Independent Cinema, World Travel, English Literature, Writing, Photography, Web Design


----------



## rabbitislove

chublover350 said:


> well this is me



Why do all the cute long haired blue eyed boys live so far away from me 

(or are chubby chasers)

You are too damn cute.


----------



## qwertyman173

Welcome to everybody new!

And as for me, it is good to be back!


----------



## t3h_n00b

Name: Will

Age: 21 (fully legal for all of 2 months)

Location: New York City and Connecticut

Profession: college student

Music: Metal, Country, Funk, World, Blues, Fusion, Jazz, Avant-Garde, basically all music except Hip Hop

Likes: nice people and things

Dislikes: bad things and people

About me: I'm totally new to the FA world. I've been into BBW's since I was like 15, but I never acted on it (due to shame) until I was 18 when I lost my virginity to a BBW friend of mine, though I was still too ashamed to be with her in a long-term romantic capacity. I tried to bury my attraction away after that, but then I gave up and I've been with a gorgeous BBW for the past 9 months. I've actually never met another FA in person so I've always experienced this attraction in isolation, so I'm here for community and solidarity (and to see all the hot BBW's around here though my gf can't know about that. Shhhhhhhh, jk, I'm totally faithful).

Pictures:
me and the gf


----------



## Dreamer

About me: Not much except that I'm a human being. I am a housewife with 2 gorgeous pain-in-the-butts who are my pride and joy. I'm short, brunette, disabled, and, well, plump. Okay, I'm reallyreallyreally flubbing this up, but sometimes I sit and read the forums, maybe post a bit here and there, mostly in the sexuality dept...hehehehee. :kiss2:


----------



## chublover350

rabbitislove said:


> Why do all the cute long haired blue eyed boys live so far away from me
> 
> (or are chubby chasers)
> 
> You are too damn cute.



hahaha why thank you


----------



## Princey

G'day, I'm Princey.

AGE: 25
LOCATION: Victoria, Australia
RELATIONSHIP STATUS: In a long term, committed relationship - to a beautiful woman who lives roughly a billion miles away. No kidding. She lives in Boston!
PROFESSION: I work in Intelligence for private companies - it's kinda related to Human Resources
MUSIC: Retro! 60's-80's. Love anything from Abba to Zeppelin, Led 
LIKES: Meeting new people, International Travel, British Comedy
DISLIKE: Brussel sprouts. Ew!

A pic of my face is attached. I'm brand spanking new here, so please feel free to bombard me with questions!  

View attachment myface.jpg


----------



## lovessbbw

Name: Jeff

Age: 46

Location: Just visiting this planet.

Profession: Computer Operations Support Specialist

Music: Yes! Willing to listen to most anything....liking it is a different matter.

Likes: Fun, sarcasm, laughing. Good company and good times. Oh, and bbw's / ssbbw's! :wubu:

Dislikes: Negativity

About me: Unashamed FA since I was 16. I am wanting to become better acquainted with the people, thoughts and feelings here as I have always thought Dims IS the bomb! 

Pictures: Me after a long night at work. 

View attachment Jeff20072.jpeg


----------



## Blondzilla

Name: My name is Zilla..., Blondzilla!

Age: 32

Location: Northern, Cali!

About me: I am a bleach blonde, dark browned eyed fat girl! I am a goth/rockabilly/glam chick. I have a dark/sarcastic sense of humor and style I am brutally honest and very open minded. 

Music: Oi...there is so many bands and artists I love.. System of a down and Girl in a Coma are bands I listen to everysingle day! Not to mention Soad saved my life many times..I am getting a tattoo of their logo on my forearm soon..I dig on everything except country really!

Likes: Shopping, Gambling, Cooking, eating, concerts, shows, watching reality shows religiously ((thank the gods for dvr's)) talking a LOT and rambling on about everything! lol 

Dislikes: Liars, fakes, Inconsiderate peeps, Jealous boys, insecure boys, drama, bs and games from boys. almost all outdoor activities and most daylight activities that are held outdoors! ((except for concerts...I can handle a daylight concert outside! lol)) many more dislikes of course..but eh...


Well, thats me.. its nice to meet everyone.. Till later...

*Blondzilla:bow:*


----------



## charlieangel

hi everyone...
new here thought i'd say hi
name: Charlie Angel
location: ny
likes: sushi, good movies, making jewelry
dislikes: mean people, squash
I am a webmodel, both on my own site, and a couple others. anything else you wanna know? ask!! lol


----------



## sweet&fat

Hi all- thought I'd join the lineup... glad to be here!

Name: sweet&fat
Age: 34
Location: NYC
Profession: art history professor
Music: anything and everything
Likes: sharp wit, film, museums, books, theater, traveling, the beach
Dislikes: dissemblers and licorice


----------



## sweet&fat

I know I just introduced myself, but a friend sent me this shot a few minutes ago, and I couldn't resist!


----------



## out.of.habit

sweet&fat said:


> I know I just introduced myself, but a friend sent me this shot a few minutes ago, and I couldn't resist!



I think you'll find that this picture instantly endears you to hundreds here. Great shot! Definitely a keeper (you and the photo!)

Welcome to The Boards!


----------



## supersoup

sweet&fat said:


> I know I just introduced myself, but a friend sent me this shot a few minutes ago, and I couldn't resist!



you are quite the beauty! welcome!! post lots!


----------



## Lushbombshell

Name: Lush
Age: 35
Location: Las Vegas
Profession: Hotel Marketing and Personal Chef
Music: Any heart pullung, ass-shaking, thought evoking, lust compelling jam......
Dislikes: Bigots/cowards, grape jelly, George Bush, Tight high heel shoes, bad music, processed foods and general bad human beings.
About me and my Likes: I am 5ft10 have blond hair and honey coloured skin and eyes. I am a true BBW proportioned and juicy from head to toe. I am a Sensualist and never tire of looking at beauty or experiencing delightful sensations. I am a multiracial (Black/Italian/Mexican/Creole/Polynesian), funloving, sexy, open minded and hearted, Dominant BBW. I love to laugh and share myself openly with others. I love wines (tasting and cooking), music (Southern rock to Alternative and all in between), movies (all genres), reading (print junkie), travel and all the vanilla things in life. I am looking for passionate, educated company. I like to spend time with people who have the rare trait of not taking themselves too serious but are loyal and earnest in their friendships. I am looking for friends who are witty, artistic and creative.


I have a thing for tall pale guys with accents, and goth/groovy/indie girls. I love spending the day people watching and having good conversations, or taking in festivals or concerts. I am not into shallow people who are bigotted or emotional retards. I am also not looking for someone who is emptyheaded or soul stingy. I enjoy eccentricities in myself as well as my comrades and playthings. Being midly masochistic is not a requirement, but will make playtime more delicious!.


----------



## Lushbombshell

and doi I forgot to add my pic to my diatribe...........
Here I am


----------



## latinshygirl92377

Name: latinshygirl92377~~~(Phoebe)

Age: 30

Location: South Texas

Profession: ????...lol

Music:i like listening to anything that i can sing too. 

Likes: music, singing,make-up....preferably mac, baking cakes, decorating cakes, some reading, and photography, and making friends

Dislikes:gorry movies, sarcasm, i know theres more i just cant think of anymore






:batting:


----------



## pinkprincess5

hiya...
well I am suzy
from the uk
likes...men,music,chatting,friends,movies,white wine and champers,gay guys,getting pm's and msn.
dislikes...bitchy people,biggots,moaning,diets,,,and millions of other stuff!

me on the left at work....


----------



## AnnMarie

out.of.habit said:


> I think you'll find that this picture instantly endears you to hundreds here. Great shot! Definitely a keeper (you and the photo!)
> 
> Welcome to The Boards!





supersoup said:


> you are quite the beauty! welcome!! post lots!



What they said, welcome!


----------



## Scx

This is the last known picture of _Scx_



Where he is at present is unclear.


----------



## miss.pseudonym

Hi, y'all. I'm... Miss Pseudonym I suppose.

I'm a college student, love art and music. Not especially funny or clever or loyal or pretty or creative, I guess you could call me a "Jill-of-all-trades". I write a lot, may spew out a story for dimensions sometime soon, but I doubt it. 

I'm crazy and somewhat immature. Extroverted drama geek. I'm manic depressive, sadly, but I try to work around that.

I'm Single, but I have a big crush (Not a pun, I NEVER pun ). In the closet FFA. I'm straight. Not a BBW or looking to become one anytime soon. 

'tis all~!

much love, xoxo


----------



## SurfDUI

I be 'The Surfer'...YO, what's happenin.
I live-Indianapolis, Home of *YOUR *World Champion _Indianapolis _*COLTS*

I work full time and go to school part time.

Music-Most people would say "_OH i like a little of everything_", Not me. Hip-hop, newer rock, some older rock, and everything '80's. Country music gives me a nosebleed.

Heavy women do it for me, always have.

anndd...my tank runs on diesel.


----------



## lostNScad

Greetings everyone! My name is Trey, and I am from Savannah, GA. I was recommended to dimensions website from a friend that I met about a month ago at a BBW event that was held in Atlanta, GA. I wanted to introduce myself, and also say that reading the forums for the last few days has really been a blast.

Best to all!


----------



## balletguy

I'm tom from philadelphia. I just found this website and I adore it. I am a skinny guy that appriciates BBW. Looking forward to chatting with you all


----------



## onetrulyshy

Info about me? 33 female from Chicago. Originally from a small town in Central Illinois. I am the purchasing manager for a local wine company - and i dont like wine...lol...and yes since i am on this site i am a BBW...have always been and finally came to accept that I always will be...my picture is on myspace.
i love movies especially horror and i love most music...basically everything from Phantom of the Opera to Metallica to George Strait..anything else? just ask...from what I have read on here...everyone seems to be welcoming..so hi everyone


----------



## supersoup

yay!! welcome new folks, post lots and lots!


----------



## colossus1979

hi....i'm mr. c.....i'm 28....and i recently moved to south dakota.....here's my ugly mug 

View attachment 000_0008 craig.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie

Welcome newbies - get to posting!! 

And Col., not an ugly mug... shush you. hahaha


----------



## out.of.habit

AnnMarie said:


> Welcome newbies - get to posting!!
> 
> And Col., not an ugly mug... shush you. hahaha



I'm with AnnMarie here, Colossus. I see no ugly mug!


----------



## SoVerySoft

looks like a darn cute mug to me!


----------



## Teddy Bear

Good evening everybody.

It's been a while since I have posted any photos of myself here.

I'm 56 years old, 5 ft 6 in and I now weigh about 395 pounds.


Measurements:


Chest 56 inches

Waist 64 inches

Hips 70 inches (Hips spread out to about 80 inches around when I sit down)

Thighs 36 inches

The photos below were taken of me back in April 2007 when I weighed about 375 pounds, but I now weigh 395 pounds.

I hope to hit the great big four-double-oh real soon.

Wish me luck!  

View attachment TeddyBear21.JPG


View attachment TeddyBear19.JPG


View attachment TeddyBear18.JPG


View attachment TeddyBear23.JPG


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

lostNScad said:


> Greetings everyone! My name is Trey, and I am from Savannah, GA. I was recommended to dimensions website from a friend that I met about a month ago at a BBW event that was held in Atlanta, GA. I wanted to introduce myself, and also say that reading the forums for the last few days has really been a blast.
> 
> Best to all!


Welcome to Dims, Trey. I absolutely looooooove Savannah. I've visited there more times
than I can remember and find something more to love with every visit! Now I have to go look at my recent photos from there <sigh>. I do hope you enjoy your time here!

Welcome everyone else! Love the pic, Scx!


----------



## SESouthendGuy

Hi guys

Name: J
Location:UK
Music:Bit of everything movie music is pretty cool though
Likes:Video games,movies,electronic gadgety things,airsoft
Dislikes:seafood,chavs 

View attachment cr1.jpg


----------



## bexy

SESouthendGuy said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Name: J
> Location:UK
> Music:Bit of everything movie music is pretty cool though
> Likes:Video games,movies,electronic gadgety things,airsoft
> Dislikes:seafood,chavs



*yey another one from uk! and what a nice bathroom!! post lots! welcome!

bexy xo*


----------



## ladybugz

okay this is me and i am so happy to be a part of this group and i hope i get to meet some cute a** guys LOL ! well i also hope to meet some kool as* friends too .
well i am a native chick from hell so holla and let's cha.
well laterz all and be well.


----------



## Pretty In Plaid

Name: Katie
Age: 18
Location: Cleveland, Ohio
Profession: Student/Employee at Torrid (A Plus size clothing store)
Music: Everything. Mostly 80s, Pop, Country, Rock
Likes: Texting, Phone calls at obscure hours of the night, going out, late night girl talk, kids, theatre, fashion, singing, meeting new people
Dislikes: Chewing gum, snobby people, Immature and insensitve men that are only after a piece of ass!!!
About me: I was talking with my friend this evening about life in general and she reffered me to this forum, her name's Cold Comfort, check her out, she's pretty hot  Love her!! Anyway, so here I am. I'm a sweet girl and I'm a great listener but I've got a lot to say too. 
Picture: 

View attachment plaid.GIF


----------



## cold comfort

Pretty In Plaid said:


> Name: Katie
> Age: 18
> Location: Cleveland, Ohio
> Profession: Student/Employee at Torrid (A Plus size clothing store)
> Music: Everything. Mostly 80s, Pop, Country, Rock
> Likes: Texting, Phone calls at obscure hours of the night, going out, late night girl talk, kids, theatre, fashion, singing, meeting new people
> Dislikes: Chewing gum, snobby people, Immature and insensitve men that are only after a piece of ass!!!
> About me: I was talking with my friend this evening about life in general and she reffered me to this forum, her name's Cold Comfort, check her out, she's pretty hot  Love her!! Anyway, so here I am. I'm a sweet girl and I'm a great listener but I've got a lot to say too.
> Picture:



ahahahaha! there's that sweet fuckin' gal i work with! babe, if i know people here, they're definitely going to love ya just as much as i do.

trust me kids, she's a sweetheart. like my little sister. so you best believe i'll be protective of this one 

post away, katie-doll! welcome to the boards


----------



## ActionPif

cold comfort said:


> ahahahaha! there's that sweet fuckin' gal i work with! babe, if i know people here, they're definitely going to love ya just as much as i do.
> 
> trust me kids, she's a sweetheart. like my little sister. so you best believe i'll be protective of this one
> 
> post away, katie-doll! welcome to the boards



Mmmmmm, strong the force is in this one. Take care of this padawan you will, cold comfort-Wan. 

[/yoda]


----------



## cold comfort

ActionPif said:


> Mmmmmm, strong the force is in this one. Take care of this padawan you will, cold comfort-Wan.
> 
> [/yoda]



hahahaha oh my dear god. if i am ever in a bad mood, i am coming to you DI-RECTLY for a good laugh.


----------



## Ash

Welcome Katie!


----------



## Pretty In Plaid

Thanks, Ashley!!! You'll be seeing me.


----------



## Tad

Welcome to all of the new folk--always love seeing shiny-new posters 

Also great to see people bringing in other people--so thanks for letting yourself get pulled in, Plaid!

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Pretty In Plaid

It wasn't so much as getting pulled in... She mentioned it and it sounded really cool so here I am! She warned me though about how addicting it is and I can see where she's coming from


----------



## BlimpEx

Just saying Hi.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Pretty In Plaid said:


> It wasn't so much as getting pulled in... She mentioned it and it sounded really cool so here I am! She warned me though about how addicting it is and I can see where she's coming from



welcome to the board and yeah, it is kind of addicting. I have become a shell of what I once was due to hitting refresh every 10 seconds.


----------



## BlimpEx

having a bit a trouble.....:doh:


----------



## BlimpEx

Age:38
Location: CALI
Status: Married
Likes: SSSSSBBWs, Food, Music, Confidence
Dislikes: Fakes
Hobby: Bass Player
Favorite Food: Anything with pasta
Favorite Band: Kutless
Height: 5'6"
Weight 185lbs


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

Hello...
I'm new, obviously.
My name is Chloe, I'm 22, I don't really know much about this community or anything but a friend looked up forums dealing with what I was going through and suggested this place after searching around. So somebody has been spying on you guys. *gasp*
But she said this place was a little on the sexual side which I was trying to talk against getting into, but overall a happy group.
Basically, I'm very shy about talking about this subject.
I hush up about it except around my spouse who's pretty accepting of my quirkiness.
I went through a lot and I use to be skinny as a rail, like seriously, I was about 98lbs at 16. But for a while I was depressed, ate ate ate, now I'm pretty chubby.
The interesting thing, after my depression went away and I got super cheery again, I noticed the strangest thing, I like to be larger. I don't want to lose the weight I put on. I'm just starting to see now I might not be the only one, I mean, just a week ago I pretty much didn't know anybody else thought like I do and I hope you guys do.

Anyway, I can talk more if any of you care to know more. I'd rather not ramble too long without your consent. >_>

Otherwise, I love music, love love love music. 
From all across the board, lots of Indie stuff, singer/songwriter stuff, experimental stuff, jazz, rock, hip hop, even metal. 
My favorite artists are probably;

Regina Spektor (shocker!), The Gathering, Sleater-Kinney, Fiona Apple, King Crimson, Miles Davis, John Zorn, Porcupine Tree, Keren Ann, and Dream Theater.

A whole lot more too.

Okey dokey then, hope you guys are a fun group, you'll see a lot of me probably.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Sweet_Serenade said:


> Regina Spektor (shocker!), The Gathering, Sleater-Kinney, Fiona Apple, King Crimson, Miles Davis, John Zorn, Porcupine Tree, Keren Ann, and Dream Theater.
> 
> A whole lot more too.
> 
> Okey dokey then, hope you guys are a fun group, you'll see a lot of me probably.




awesome list!! haha and I am such a dumbass. I saw your avatar and I was like .. holy shit .. I know you from somewhere! I was this close to private messaging you until I realized it was Regina Spektor. haha I am a dumbass. :doh:

welcome to the board. You sound neat! :bounce:


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

BothGunsBlazing said:


> awesome list!! haha and I am such a dumbass. I saw your avatar and I was like .. holy shit .. I know you from somewhere! I was this close to private messaging you until I realized it was Regina Spektor. haha I am a dumbass. :doh:
> 
> welcome to the board. You sound neat! :bounce:



haha, thank you! Already a Regina fan, I think I like this place.
I'll probably take a little while to loosen up a bit and talk more.
This is just odd, I'm usually not posting on forums like this one.


----------



## Pretty In Plaid

BothGunsBlazing said:


> welcome to the board and yeah, it is kind of addicting. I have become a shell of what I once was due to hitting refresh every 10 seconds.



Thanks for welcoming me 
It seems the shell of what you once were is just fine...

:happy:A BIG Welcome to all other new people just like me out there!!!!:happy:


----------



## Pretty In Plaid

Sweet_Serenade said:


> Hello...
> I'm new, obviously.
> My name is Chloe, I'm 22, I don't really know much about this community or anything but a friend looked up forums dealing with what I was going through and suggested this place after searching around. So somebody has been spying on you guys. *gasp*
> .....
> Okey dokey then, hope you guys are a fun group, you'll see a lot of me probably.



Welcome, Chloe... I just want to mention that that is my favorite name ever. 
I don't know much about this forum either but from what I've gathered, it's pretty neat!!!

Again, Welcome!!!


----------



## out.of.habit

Welcome Katie, BlimpEx and Sweet_Serenade! 

--I too wondered why Regina Spektor looked so damn familiar, lol. I'll blame it on BGB. I'm not sure how it's his fault, but I'm sure it is. Right? Right?--


----------



## Pretty In Plaid

out.of.habit said:


> Welcome Katie, BlimpEx and Sweet_Serenade!



Thanks for taking the time to find out my real name!!!  I tried finding yours to give a sincere thanks, but I couldn't. I'm still new and confused!! HAHAHA But seriously, thanks!


----------



## Ash

She's Betsy, Katie.


----------



## Pretty In Plaid

Ashley said:


> She's Betsy, Katie.



Thanks Ashley!!! Always a help


----------



## Boteroesque Babe

223322ffff


----------



## out.of.habit

Pretty In Plaid said:


> Thanks for taking the time to find out my real name!!!  I tried finding yours to give a sincere thanks, but I couldn't. I'm still new and confused!! HAHAHA But seriously, thanks!



Aw! It's okay. I'm still confused, and I don't have the new excuse anymore. lol



Ashley said:


> She's Betsy, Katie.



Thanks Ashley. I went to bed at a pansy's hour! 



Boteroesque Babe said:


> 223322ffff



*taps microphone*

Is this thing on? 

BoBabe? Is that you?


----------



## chrisreves

Bonjour,
I'm new here, I speak english like a spanish cow, sorry, I'm french !
I'm Chrisreves, the same who put videos on youtube.
I like this forum and hope put some of my pics in some threads.
Au revoir. A bientôt.
I forgot the most important 
135 kg for 1m86


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

Pretty In Plaid said:


> Welcome, Chloe... I just want to mention that that is my favorite name ever.
> I don't know much about this forum either but from what I've gathered, it's pretty neat!!!
> 
> Again, Welcome!!!



Thank you! I've always liked my name a lot too, when I was little I didn't appreciate it. Now that I've grown up and all, I adore it, beautiful name.

And thank you other peoples who welcomed me!

And a warm welcome to other peoples who've joined! :bounce:


----------



## Tad

Boteroesque Babe said:


> 223322ffff



Hey, if this is really yourselfness, welcome back, you've been missed :bow:

And welcome to all the new-new folks too, another interesting sounding group--it seems to have been a good week already in the way of new Dimmers!

Oh, and Serenity, about the 'sexual' content of this site....really different people use this place in all sorts of different ways. Some are here very much for the eroticism, some to socialize, some for fat activism, and so on. So pick and choose the boards you want to get involved with, and which threads to read and to respond, and you can hopefully find what you are looking for.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Blackjack

Boteroesque Babe said:


> 223322ffff



Bricks have been shat.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

edx said:


> Oh, and Serenity, about the 'sexual' content of this site....really different people use this place in all sorts of different ways. Some are here very much for the eroticism, some to socialize, some for fat activism, and so on. So pick and choose the boards you want to get involved with, and which threads to read and to respond, and you can hopefully find what you are looking for.
> 
> Regards;
> 
> -Ed



I've noticed it is really varied, which I'm happy for, I was just a little reluctant of that aspect of a community like this because, well, I guess I'm just shy talking about my sexual interests and all that.
For the most part I just want to surround myself with a supportive community for my interest in being fat and gaining weight.
I think as I come out of my shell a bit I might be more comfy talking about the erotic parts of it, for now I'm just excited to have found a community that shares my interests.


----------



## mango

Boteroesque Babe said:


> 223322ffff



*WB BoBabe!!

*


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Boteroesque Babe said:


> 223322ffff




Whoa... this is definitely a good day! Welcome back, BBabe!!


----------



## fatish

hi,im new!


----------



## Pretty In Plaid

fatish said:


> hi,im new!



You look SOOO familiar to me it's disgusting. I mean, it's not disgusting because the person you reminded me of... well I had the HUGEST crush on... but still, I saw your picture and I said to myself "Holy Effing Crap!" But much more vulgar you can imagine. 

Well... Welcome anyway!!!:blush:


----------



## fatish

thanx for the welcome.oh and its mee!wow how have you been!!???its been like forever!!...lol


----------



## Pretty In Plaid

fatish said:


> thanx for the welcome.oh and its mee!wow how have you been!!???its been like forever!!...lol



Oh stop, i'm sure it's not! I mean unless you can prove that I've had sex with you...


----------



## latinshygirl92377

HI and WELCOME...... fatish ! U are very Cute!


----------



## Pretty In Plaid

latinshygirl92377 said:


> HI and WELCOME...... fatish ! U are very Cute!



I agree with you girl... see! he's got us all flustered.


----------



## fatish

you make cute chipmunck sounds when u get the back of your knee tickeled


----------



## Pretty In Plaid

fatish said:


> you make cute chipmunck sounds when u get the back of your knee tickeled



Who are you and have you been spying on me??? Or is it really you


----------



## fatish

thank you latin shygirl.u are soo pretty ma.i hope we all become friends..


----------



## fatish

wow i was right!!?lol im not who u think i am but i can be if you wanted me to be.


----------



## Pretty In Plaid

fatish said:


> wow i was right!!?lol im not who u think i am but i can be if you wanted me to be.



Yeah, I'm really ticklish... I'm not really all that sad that you're not who I thought you were because he was a complete jerk to me... the only good thing was... well I'm sure you can guess...


----------



## Ash

Boteroesque Babe said:


> 223322ffff



Holy Hell! 

Welcome back!


----------



## sweetsheridan

Hi, I'm Sheridan. I'm new, and I live in Texas now...although I've lived all over. I'm looking forward to making a lot of new friends around here.


----------



## Pretty In Plaid

sweetsheridan said:


> Hi, I'm Sheridan. I'm new, and I live in Texas now...although I've lived all over. I'm looking forward to making a lot of new friends around here.



Welcome, Sheridan dear!!! You're an absolute doll in that picture! So cute. I'm Katie, nice to meet you!!! 

PS- Careful of the boys, they are heart breakers!!!  (kidding of course)


----------



## fatish

heres one more


----------



## biggusmaximus

hey all,

Name:- Paul
Age:-24
From:- North England

...and here's some pics of me...with snooker trophies, a cheesy grin, and the morning after an almighty pi55-up!

<a href="http://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?image=paul024rz1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/2535/paul024rz1.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a>

<a href="http://img249.imageshack.us/my.php?image=n6452510953598457984va1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/3962/n6452510953598457984va1.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a>

<a href="http://img80.imageshack.us/my.php?image=n6452510953616395949fv9.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/3298/n6452510953616395949fv9.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a>


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

Welcome Sheridan!
Lovely photo. =)


----------



## Pretty In Plaid

fatish said:


> heres one more



You still remind me of that guy... except you're married so you can't possibly be him...


----------



## sweetsheridan

Thanks Katie and Sweet Serenade.  You are both very kind.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Boteroesque Babe said:


> 223322ffff



I just got off the phone with BB, and she did not post this. She is reaching out to Conrad now.


----------



## Ash

SoVerySoft said:


> I just got off the phone with BB, and she did not post this. She is reaching out to Conrad now.



*heartbroken*

Tell her that we miss her, Randi.


----------



## gotigersgo2000

Hey, I'm Will. I'm 25, from Memphis, and I'm a huge Memphis Tigers fan (obviously). I'm a BHM and an FA, and I've enjoyed Dimensions for years, so I decided to see what the fuss is over the forums. Hopefully, I'l make sure to mind my manners (and watch my mouth) so you don't send me packing. I'll try and post pics later. Hope everyone has a good time.


----------



## Tad

Ashley said:


> *heartbroken*
> 
> Tell her that we miss her, Randi.



Yah, what Ashley said. Plus,  that anyone would try to hijack her user ID, and  that they succeeded.


----------



## elle camino

i gotta say, though - if you're going to hack into _any_one's account around here, aim high. and BB is about as high as you can aim in the dims poster pantheon. i mean at least whoever the jerk is who did it has enough good taste to want to be BB. haven't we all, at one point or another?


----------



## Friday

Uhhhh, no.


----------



## elle camino

well i don't mean haven't we all wanted to steal her username and post as her on dims! just that's she's an admirable gal and if you're going to pretend to be someone, blah blah blah etc. 
still creepy and messed up, but yeah.

also can't a mod just run an IP check and find out who else has been posting on BB's account? this kind of thing has happened on another board where i'm a mod, and it was pretty easy to get to the bottom of.


----------



## out.of.habit

SoVerySoft said:


> I just got off the phone with BB, and she did not post this. She is reaching out to Conrad now.



Aw, bummer. Both on the hijacking of her account, and the her not posting. That did look like a rather suspicious post, now that I think about it, though.


----------



## Tad

elle camino said:


> well i don't mean haven't we all wanted to steal her username and post as her on dims! just that's she's an admirable gal and if you're going to pretend to be someone, blah blah blah etc.
> still creepy and messed up, but yeah.



So true! A tasteful creep? :huh:


----------



## hot'n fluffy

ok, I have the avatar set for my pic, and it is on my profile as well.

full on!!

Joe


----------



## hot'n fluffy

plad skirt and white shirt?
almost like looking in the wrong side of the playground!!
very sexy!
ty for the eye candy...


----------



## Valentine

Rite, i figured it was about time i introduced myself. I've been checking this place out for a while and i figured it as about time I said "Hi".

Name. Lets just go with Valentine for the time being, kay?

Age. Nineteen

Location. Northern British Columbia

Profession. Student... 

Music. Little bit of everything, honestly. My tastes change pretty randomly but here's a top ten list of bands that i can't go a week without listening too.
Oasis|Beck|The Killers|Beastie Boys|The Beatles|Tool|The Misfits|Modest Mouse|Weezer|Tegan & Sara

Likes. Comics|Anime|Film|mindalteringdrugs|Getting drunk at local punk concerts|literature|Hanging out with my friends and smoking ganja|Zombies|anything creepy and dark|Flowers|Road trips|camping|Chilling all day on the beach and not having a care in the world...Gawd i miss the island...|chubby girls who like showing off their curves | White clothing|Vespas

Dislikes. Closed minded people|The harsh realities of life|cold temperatures|cars and people who have to drive them|seeing people consume more natural resources then that is necessary|Seeing people fight 

About me. A girl i once hung out with described me as a "Techno-Fabulous dirty sub-urban Mod-star" Other then that I'm 6'1", weigh around 180 lbs, have sandy blond shaggy hair with blue eyes. 

Why am I here? I wanna meet some new people; big and small, but it's hard to meet girls of the latter and i figured this would be a great place to start. 

If you wanna know anything elss just ask. 
Oh yea, nice to meet you kats, i look forward to getting to know some of you better.
This is me.


----------



## Sandie S-R

chrisreves said:


> Bonjour,
> I'm new here, I speak english like a spanish cow, sorry, I'm french !
> I'm Chrisreves, the same who put videos on youtube.
> I like this forum and hope put some of my pics in some threads.
> Au revoir. A bientôt.
> I forgot the most important
> 135 kg for 1m86



Bienvenue, Chrisreves, gentil de vous rencontrer. Nous espérons que vous appréciez notre communauté autant que nous !


----------



## lemonadebrigade

Name: Alex

Age: 19

Location: North East England

Profession: Administrative assistant 

Music: Pretty much anything from thrash metal to ABBA. 

Likes: Sci-fi, dying my hair strange colours, pears, music, low budget horror, cartoons and dogs.

Dislikes: Ignorance and bullies.

About me: I'm quite shy and I don't tend to post on forums, so I wasn't sure if I should register on here or not, but after looking around a bit I decided to go for it. 

Picture:


----------



## tootsmendozer

thats kinda weird cos my name is alex, ok im 21 but im english i like sci-fi and all types of music...OOOOoooooOOOOOO  any way hello  oh oh and cartoons i loves em hehe


----------



## lemonadebrigade

You like The Mighty Boosh as well! Spooky stuff.


----------



## tootsmendozer

the mighty boosh rocks the third season has started and its great stuff


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

Hi hi Alex!
Welcome to the forum!

I adore your hair!


----------



## lemonadebrigade

Aw, thanks very much.


----------



## tootsmendozer

ah yes i was going to say thaty very good colour i hope you find the forums helpful


----------



## flipflopbaby

Name: Mary

Age: 22

Location: North Carolina

Profession: Preschool teacher (12-18 month olds)

Music: I'm open to listening to anything at least once; there are 1,200 songs on my computer all from varying genres. My favorite genres are country, soft rock, contemporary Christian, and some reggae. 

Likes: Spending time with my family and friends, Lindt milk chocolate truffles, the beach, flip flops and jeans, kisses, cuddling, warm blankets from the dryer, gardenias, Mustangs, playing with my Saint Bernard, photography, working with children, writing, learning, seeing new places, adventure, Disney, and more 

Dislikes: Ignorance, hurtful teasing, thoughtlessness, boiled eggs, days when my preschool class can't go outside :doh:, heartache, backaches, trying on clothes, being late, spiders, needles and hospital visits, heat over ninety degrees, and going to college on Saturdays

About me: I'm a little shy, but once I get to know you I open up. I can be quite crazy and fun, actually. I once had my photograph taken with a tiger and once walked around the Magic Kingdom in Goofy bedroom shoes, if that sheds any light on my persona. I'm on here to meet new friends, regain my self confidence, and work on accepting me with all my curves and rolls. :blush:







~ Mary


----------



## GroovaliciousGoddess

Hello everybody.

Just call my Groovy.

I'm from Australia.


----------



## AnnMarie

More welcomes to all the newbies!


----------



## out.of.habit

Hello Alex, Mary and Groovy! Welcome welcome!


----------



## gotigersgo2000

I posted a few days back on this thread, and no one has made an effort to say hello. Do I just seem that uninteresting? Did I make some board faux pas?

Oh well, I tried. I guess I just don't belong. I'm out.

P.S. I posted a thread on the BHM/FFA board, and the same thing is happening there, so I guess the freeze is forumwide. I find that to be quite ironic for a board like this. Ban me if you want, because at this point I don't care.


----------



## mango

*G'day to all the noobs....

and WELCOME!!




Noticing a big influx of Poms.... 
(not that there's anything wrong with that... heh)


*


----------



## out.of.habit

gotigersgo2000 said:


> I posted a few days back on this thread, and no one has made an effort to say hello. Do I just seem that uninteresting? Did I make some board faux pas?
> 
> Oh well, I tried. I guess I just don't belong. I'm out.
> 
> P.S. I posted a thread on the BHM/FFA board, and the same thing is happening there, so I guess the freeze is forumwide. I find that to be quite ironic for a board like this. Ban me if you want, because at this point I don't care.



Will, you've only got seven posts, two of which explain how upset you are that you haven't been singled out and welcomed. Sorry we missed your first intro post, it's nothing personal. As you must know, from enjoying the boards prior to registering, this is a fast-paced place. Give us some time to get to know you, and remember for every one post that gets a response, there are a dozen posts that don't get individual attention. No big thing, no need to make a grand exit over it.

...and PS:


----------



## out.of.habit

gotigersgo2000 said:


> Hey, I'm Will. I'm 25, from Memphis, and I'm a huge Memphis Tigers fan (obviously). I'm a BHM and an FA, and I've enjoyed Dimensions for years, so I decided to see what the fuss is over the forums. Hopefully, I'l make sure to mind my manners (and watch my mouth) so you don't send me packing. I'll try and post pics later. Hope everyone has a good time.



Hi Will! Welcome to the boards! Jump right in and get posting!


----------



## Surlysomething

gotigersgo2000 said:


> Hey, I'm Will. I'm 25, from Memphis, and I'm a huge Memphis Tigers fan (obviously). I'm a BHM and an FA, and I've enjoyed Dimensions for years, so I decided to see what the fuss is over the forums. Hopefully, I'l make sure to mind my manners (and watch my mouth) so you don't send me packing. I'll try and post pics later. Hope everyone has a good time.




Hey Will, Welcome!

(I really hope you give this place another shot)

:bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

Valentine said:


> Location. Northern British Columbia



Welcome from Vancouver!

:bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

fatish said:


> heres one more



welcome, hottie!

:batting:


----------



## flipflopbaby

gotigersgo2000 said:


> I posted a few days back on this thread, and no one has made an effort to say hello. Do I just seem that uninteresting?



I wasn't here a few days ago, so I couldn't say hello. Welcome! No, you don't seem uninteresting; in fact I'm glad there are guys around here my own age that can appreciate a woman of size. So stick around and join in some of the conversations! 

~ Mary


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

Welcome new peoples! I can't keep up with individual welcome posts!

At least this place is very active.


----------



## BBW_GetawayBash

*Jane Gheldof is a tall, dynamic, Big Beautiful Woman from Detroit, Michigan, or The D, as its affectionately known. 

Jane was given mascara, lipstick and blush at the age of twelve by her statuesque older sister, Lucy, who then sold Estee Lauder products. Along with the cosmetics, Lucy shared this message: "There's no shame in being a 'big girl,' Jane. Just do your hair and apply your makeup nicely, stand with your shoulders back and walk tall. We come from big stock! 

Having worked at The University of Michigan Health System in Customer Service Training and Development, Jane bleeds blue with Wolverine pride and devotion. She also has a knack for making everyone around her feel comfortably unique and special. Her personal mantra? Live in Abundance, heart, body and soul! Janes talents include years of modern dance and theatre, and she is an award-winning optimist. 

Jane is founding owner of Michigans Club Abundance. This size-acceptance, nightclub dance venue has heated up suburban Detroit's entertainment scene with sumptuousness and dazzle since 2002. Annual Club Abundance events include a classy New Year's Eve party and a popular weekend Splash Bash highlighted by family-friendly poolside barbeques, themed dances and fashion and lingerie shows. Club Abundance has been featured in Detroit Metro Times.

As vendor, model and guest, Jane has traveled to BBW Bashes in Chicago, Detroit, Atlanta, West Palm Beach, Philly and Las Vegas, as well as throughout the Caribbean on BBW Bash Cruises.

In March 2007 Jane (or Janie or Janiebabe as friends call her) relocated to the city of Bradenton in southwest Florida with her pampered pooch Sadie. Wanting to share that tropical paradise with northern friends and anyone else vexed by winter, Jane will hostess her first Florida BBW Getaway in February. She knows that the great people in the BBW community will join her in welcoming new friends and relishing sunshine and size affirmation Florida style.Florida's Premier BBW Getaway BASH​http://groups.yahoo.com/group/BBW_GETAWAY/*http://groups.yahoo.com/group/BBW_GETAWAY/http://groups.yahoo.com/group/BBW_GETAWAY/​


----------



## r ache l

I'm Rachel, I'm twenty-three, from southeastern Michigan. I'm still trying to work out exactly who I am & what I want, making slow but steady progress. I need to find me somebody to love.
Aaand here's a picture: 

View attachment 111907_22291[1].JPG


----------



## AnnMarie

r ache l said:


> I'm Rachel, I'm twenty-three, from southeastern Michigan. I'm still trying to work out exactly who I am & what I want, making slow but steady progress. I need to find me somebody to love.
> Aaand here's a picture:



Hi there Rachel.... you're a cutie!  You look like the long lost sister of AFG and BBMe! (two posters here... lol)


----------



## invicta

Hi all

just found this great site. 
From sunny Kent in the UK. Work on the railway. Like eating out, fell running, hill walking, history
A bit of a lurker on most forums, love to read all the posts but can never think of anything to say, although I'll make the effort here.
Keep up the good work peeps


----------



## DdeelishUK

Welcome from a very wet, windy and foggy Derbyshire Invicta :-D

Love Ddee xxxx


----------



## SmallTownGrl81

Hello, Im Morgan!

I am 26 years old. Currently reside in Central Maine. I know what your thinking... OMG.. Maine? Where the hell is that *hehe* But I love it. 

I work as an Aesthetician, for those of you who have no clue what that is. I work at a day spa doing facials, waxing, and occasional professional makeup here and there. I love my job. It's fun being self-employed.

Currently I am single, been for about 9 months now, and I must say I'm not enjoying it at all!

I love to spend time with family, friends and catch a good movie now and then. Even concerts when they make it up this way *hehe*

I don't care for liers, cheaters, people who think they are above me, judgemental people, hipocrites, and most of all I HATE DRAMA.

It's nice to be able to come someplace where you know your accepted for who you are! 

Feel free to hit me up anytime!


----------



## calaverita

Name: Denise
Age: 23
Location: Brownsville, Texas
Profession: Student
Music: Rock, indie, just about everything
Likes: make-up, shopping, drinking, laughing, mexican folk art, horror movies, driving, going to shows, gore, learning about make-up, money, spending money, history, fashion, 
About me: I just turned 23 and still trying to figure out where im headed. Going to school for physical therapy and hoping to work with children. I love anything to do with make-up it doesnt matter if I'm actually applying it or learning the history about it. Im a huge music junkie it doesnt matter what it is as long as it sounds good. My favorite band would be BRAND NEW followed closely by the STROKES and SAVES THE DAY. I also enjoy learning about history. My friend Phoebe whom is a part of this forum told me about this place and i wanted to come and check it out.


----------



## bmann0413

calaverita said:


> Name: Denise
> Age: 23
> Location: Brownsville, Texas
> Profession: Student
> Music: Rock, indie, just about everything
> Likes: make-up, shopping, drinking, laughing, mexican folk art, horror movies, driving, going to shows, gore, learning about make-up, money, spending money, history, fashion,
> About me: I just turned 23 and still trying to figure out where im headed. Going to school for physical therapy and hoping to work with children. I love anything to do with make-up it doesnt matter if I'm actually applying it or learning the history about it. Im a huge music junkie it doesnt matter what it is as long as it sounds good. My favorite band would be BRAND NEW followed closely by the STROKES and SAVES THE DAY. I also enjoy learning about history. My friend Phoebe whom is a part of this forum told me about this place and i wanted to come and check it out.



DENISE!!! Awesome! Both Phoebe and Denise on here! Can this day get any better?


----------



## latinshygirl92377

calaverita said:


> Name: Denise
> Age: 23
> Location: Brownsville, Texas
> Profession: Student
> Music: Rock, indie, just about everything
> Likes: make-up, shopping, drinking, laughing, mexican folk art, horror movies, driving, going to shows, gore, learning about make-up, money, spending money, history, fashion,
> About me: I just turned 23 and still trying to figure out where im headed. Going to school for physical therapy and hoping to work with children. I love anything to do with make-up it doesnt matter if I'm actually applying it or learning the history about it. Im a huge music junkie it doesnt matter what it is as long as it sounds good. My favorite band would be BRAND NEW followed closely by the STROKES and SAVES THE DAY. I also enjoy learning about history. My friend Phoebe whom is a part of this forum told me about this place and i wanted to come and check it out.



Well, Well, look who decided to join me...YAY! im glad you did. This is a great place to be at. You look so gorgeous on that pic! &#9829;U!:smitten:


----------



## DUBLINDA

Welcome to all the newbies and I hope you be as happy here as I have been. There are some really wonderful people on this site and some really fun thread's to join but be careful cos it really is addictive here.


----------



## Tad

Welcome Denise, and thanks for the recuiting efforts, Pheobe!


----------



## Surlysomething

calaverita said:


> Name: Denise



Welcome, pretty girl!


----------



## AtlantisAK

Name: Malina
Age: 21
Location: Pittsburgh, PA
Profession: UPMC Employee
Music: Pretty much anything but Rap and Country, Modern art
Likes: Frogs, Cooking, Fashion, Crafty things, White chocolate, Video games, Art and Computers, Intelligent people.
Dislikes: Valley girls, People too far above themselves to say Hi, Dark chocolate, The idea that only thin is beautiful, people who use excessive online slang.
About me: As many times as i've started to type a sentence for this line and deleted it, i should have been given a dime. There isnt much about me that I can just lay out in a box of text or in categories of Likes or Dislikes. If you want to know more about me, I'd suggest you send me a message and start a conversation. Although, I will say that I do have huge sense of humor and am generally friendly to everyone. 
Oh, and I have a Fiancee. So sorry to all of you!

I appologize for the washout on the below pictures. Amature cameraman.


----------



## bmann0413

Welcome Malina! Hope you enjoy yourself here!


----------



## Tad

AtlantisAK said:


> Name: Malina
> Age: 21
> Location: Pittsburgh, PA
> ...........
> Oh, and I have a Fiancee. So sorry to all of you!
> 
> I appologize for the washout on the below pictures. Amature cameraman.



a) Welcome!
b) The pics were just fine, don't know what you were complaining about (or maybe you are photogenic to the degree that even so-so photos of you look good?)
c) Wow, we seem to be seeing a lot more engaged and married BBW in their early 20s lately. I don't know if it is a random blip, if for some reason this demographic is becoming more apt to look online for size acceptance, or if there is some larger trend. But it is interesting to see. (sorry to make you part of a trend)


----------



## CuslonGodibb

So many people have joined recently that I'm having trouble keeping up with individual welcomes, so all of you: Consider yourself included when I say

welcome to the forums!

You seem to be a bunch of nice people, and I hope you'll enjoy it here.  I certainly do. But for some strange reason, I seem to read more than I write - - - My ambition is to write whenever I feel like I have anything to say, though. Bear with me, please - - -

Anyway - welcome!

/ CuslonGodibb


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

edx said:


> c) Wow, we seem to be seeing a lot more engaged and married BBW in their early 20s lately. I don't know if it is a random blip, if for some reason this demographic is becoming more apt to look online for size acceptance, or if there is some larger trend. But it is interesting to see. (sorry to make you part of a trend)



I've actually been noticing that. Which makes me feel comfy here, knowing there's lots more women around my age and unsingle going through similar stuff. 
Who knows exactly why we're all pouring in at once, but I for one just feel a lot better posting here not being completely alone. 

Maybe it's the Autumn effect?
This time of year lots of people tend to get plushier, so the ones who don't mind that and embrace it try to seek a haven or acceptance about what they're going through. Some of us net savvy gals do so on the web. So that could be a reason.
It sorta kinda makes sense.
I think.

Edit, also, welcome new peoples!


----------



## Dhaunae

Welcome to all of the new people.


----------



## Valentine

Hiya! I made a introduction post in this thread about a week ago but for some reason it never actually got posted. how weird is that?!

Anyways, I'm Valentine! I look forward to getting to know some of you, and possibly making some lasting friends.


----------



## invicta

DdeelishUK said:


> Welcome from a very wet, windy and foggy Derbyshire Invicta :-D
> 
> Love Ddee xxxx




I'm sure you brighten the place up Ddee


----------



## BlondeAmbition

calaverita said:


> Name: Denise
> Age: 23
> Location: Brownsville, Texas
> Profession: Student
> Music: Rock, indie, just about everything
> Likes: make-up, shopping, drinking, laughing, mexican folk art, horror movies, driving, going to shows, gore, learning about make-up, money, spending money, history, fashion,
> About me: I just turned 23 and still trying to figure out where im headed. Going to school for physical therapy and hoping to work with children. I love anything to do with make-up it doesnt matter if I'm actually applying it or learning the history about it. Im a huge music junkie it doesnt matter what it is as long as it sounds good. My favorite band would be BRAND NEW followed closely by the STROKES and SAVES THE DAY. I also enjoy learning about history. My friend Phoebe whom is a part of this forum told me about this place and i wanted to come and check it out.



Not only are you absolutely gorgeous but your taste in music is AWESOME! Welcome!


----------



## MissCellaneous

Hey everyone!

Here´s my official introduction after all....

Age: 25
Location: Germany
Profession: Medical student
Music: Rock
Likes: Tenacious D, The Hives, the colour green, reading, friends, swimming, taking pictures, travelling
About me: Idealistic, easy going, humorous, friendly, in a relationship.

I'll check the boards and contribute my 2 cents from time to time whenever I feel like it...looking forward to some nice conversations here!


----------



## SoVerySoft

SmallTownGrl81 said:


> Hello, Im Morgan!
> 
> I am 26 years old. Currently reside in Central Maine. I know what your thinking... OMG.. Maine? Where the hell is that *hehe* But I love it.
> 
> I work as an Aesthetician, for those of you who have no clue what that is. I work at a day spa doing facials, waxing, and occasional professional makeup here and there. I love my job. It's fun being self-employed.
> 
> Currently I am single, been for about 9 months now, and I must say I'm not enjoying it at all!
> 
> I love to spend time with family, friends and catch a good movie now and then. Even concerts when they make it up this way *hehe*
> 
> I don't care for liers, cheaters, people who think they are above me, judgemental people, hipocrites, and most of all I HATE DRAMA.
> 
> It's nice to be able to come someplace where you know your accepted for who you are!
> 
> Feel free to hit me up anytime!



Hey Morgan, welcome!!

And I have certainly heard of Maine...it is my favorite place on earth. I adore the rocky coastline and the abundance of lobster!

I envy you


----------



## SoVerySoft

Valentine said:


> Hiya! I made a introduction post in this thread about a week ago but for some reason it never actually got posted. how weird is that?!
> 
> Anyways, I'm Valentine! I look forward to getting to know some of you, and possibly making some lasting friends.



Hi Valentine! Welcome! Your post is here...it is #2180 in this thread. I went back to look


----------



## Valentine

SoVerySoft said:


> Hi Valentine! Welcome! Your post is here...it is #2180 in this thread. I went back to look



Funny thing is i never noticed it till after i made that second post...whooops! anyways, Hello, and thanks.


----------



## CodiBrock

Hello Dimensions! My name is CodiBrock. Add a space in there, and you have my real name. I'm just that creative about usernames. 

*Age:* _18 (It's my birthday today, as of this post =D)
_
*Location:* _Washington State_

*Profession:* _Student _

*Music:* _Everything but rap/country/hip hop/etc_

*Likes:* _Reading, Writing, Piercings (I have a 14g septum piercing), tattoos (currently saving up for one, now that I can legally get it), photography, coffee, art, pretty architecture_

*About me:* _I'm a writer, and as such, I'm a wee bit on the insane side. I participate in a writing competition every November called NaNoWriMo (National Novel Writing Month), where you try and write 50,000 words within the month of November. I adore body modification, and plan on getting more piercings and start getting tattoos as soon as money permits. I lied in order to get my septum done at the age of 17. Being a Senior in High School, I'm planning to move to Portland, Oregon for college. I want to be a Psychiatrist, but if any form of counseling doesn't work out, I'd like to go into journalism/photography/etc. My favorite author is Ayn Rand, and my favorite book is Atlas Shrugged. If you've heard of her or read the book, then you know how my mind works, and what sort of person I admire the most. 

I'm also a very open minded person, and nothing is TMI or too personal of a question, so feel free to fire away ^_^ 
_

Oh my goodness, I have a picture! That is my "Look at me! I'm a spazoid!" grin. =D


----------



## Isa

Valentine said:


> Funny thing is i never noticed it till after i made that second post...whooops! anyways, Hello, and thanks.



Don't worry there are a lot of posts, it's easy to miss one. 

A big welcome to you and the other newbies that have posted recently.


----------



## Gspoon

Hey hey! Welcome Codi! Finally made it to Dims


----------



## BigRed

Hello all! My name is Angel, or Big Red.
I am 32, live in Texas, and am a Home Health Aide.
I am a walking contradiction. A tree hugging, dirt 
worshipping, earth loving, human and animal rights 
activist, who loves NASCAR, tattooing, art, rioting 
and iced tea. I have a NASCAR related social network, 
and we are all going insane from the off season. lol
I do some freelance writing regarding NASCAR, too.
*Favorite Music: *
Metal, Classic Rock, New Age, Classical, Industrial, 
Electronica, and whatever might strike my fancy.
*Favorite Movies/T.V. Shows:* 
My favorite types of movies are Horror, Suspense, 
Foreign, Independent, Comedy, and sometimes Drama. 
I LOVE NASCAR. Other faves include: 
Food Network, Wrestling, UFC, All the Law and Orders, 
CSI's Vegas and Miami, ER, Lost, Charmed and Angel 
Re-runs, and other stuff I can't think of right now.


----------



## latinshygirl92377

BigRed said:


> Hello all! My name is Angel, or Big Red.
> I am 32, live in Texas, and am a Home Health Aide.
> I am a walking contradiction. A tree hugging, dirt
> worshipping, earth loving, human and animal rights
> activist, who loves NASCAR, tattooing, art, rioting
> and iced tea. I have a NASCAR related social network,
> and we are all going insane from the off season. lol
> I do some freelance writing regarding NASCAR, too.
> *Favorite Music: *
> Metal, Classic Rock, New Age, Classical, Industrial,
> Electronica, and whatever might strike my fancy.
> *Favorite Movies/T.V. Shows:*
> My favorite types of movies are Horror, Suspense,
> Foreign, Independent, Comedy, and sometimes Drama.
> I LOVE NASCAR. Other faves include:
> Food Network, Wrestling, UFC, All the Law and Orders,
> CSI's Vegas and Miami, ER, Lost, Charmed and Angel
> Re-runs, and other stuff I can't think of right now.



welcome BigRed! nice to see more people from texas!


----------



## baines

hello..


i have already dont one of these so dont be accusing me of spamming!!

i havent been on here since march so im kinda re introducing myself as it were...

im Amy..
22 years old
im about 20 stone
im a student
i like to drink
i like music of all forms except death metal and similar=)

i joined here cos as much as i love who i am and all that..i dont have any large friends..and always being 'the fat' one can get a little boring...
also iv discovered...most men LOVE having sex with fat chicks but its like owning a moped..they are fun to ride but ud never tell ur mates that..
and i enjoyed being able to say that without the customary thin freind telling me im not fat and being really accidentally offensive...

i KNOW im fat why do thin people feel the need to say things like' i dont even see you as fat'..liars=)

im generally up for a giggle and all that and im sure ull find me out at some point..

heres a piccie form about 5 months ago.. i hope it works..im notoriously bad with computers!






tadaaaa!!
xx


----------



## BigRed

Thank you!


----------



## Tad

Weclome Big Red and Cody! I loved both introductions, its great when people get some of their personality into these, rather than just a list of facts (not that the facts are bad, but it is nice to get a feel for the person too).

Now I just hope to see a lot more great posts from each of you!

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## basscadet

Hello!

I found this forum yesterday and I was in a real low mood but it has really boosted my spirits seeing how lovely you people are to each other, so I thought I would post and show my face.

I do apoligise for the shoddy quality, my camera isnt the best of the best haha.

I am from the east midlands, UK.
I enjoy absurdist comedy and most music ranging from classical to electronica.
 

View attachment 2007-11-26-09955.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit

basscadet said:


> Hello!
> 
> I found this forum yesterday and I was in a real low mood but it has really boosted my spirits seeing how lovely you people are to each other, so I thought I would post and show my face.
> 
> I do apoligise for the shoddy quality, my camera isnt the best of the best haha.
> 
> I am from the east midlands, UK.
> I enjoy absurdist comedy and most music ranging from classical to electronica.



Welcome to the boards, basscadet! Glad to know we were able to give you a little bit of a boost.  What a cutie you are, btw!


----------



## Tad

basscadet said:


> Hello!
> 
> I found this forum yesterday and I was in a real low mood but it has really boosted my spirits seeing how lovely you people are to each other, so I thought I would post and show my face.
> 
> I do apoligise for the shoddy quality, my camera isnt the best of the best haha.
> 
> I am from the east midlands, UK.
> I enjoy absurdist comedy and most music ranging from classical to electronica.



I'm glad we cheered you up! I'm sure your pic will help cheer some others up, especially that half-smile and the adorable dimple--I'm guessing a lot of people see you, and find themselves smiling without quite knowing why.

Anyway, I hope you stick around, poke through the forums, and post some more. 

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome to all the newbies! :bow:


----------



## doughtub

Name: Kevin
Age: 23
Location: Atlantic Coast, Canada
Profession: Film/Video/Photography
Music: Alternative Rock (Matthew Good Band, I Mother Earth), movie scores, pretty much anything besides Bluegrass and Honky Tonk Country.
Movies: Can never watch enough movies - Some favourites: Gandhi, Fargo, Insomnia, Invasion of the Body Snatchers- 1978 version, Deep Impact, Silence of the Lambs, 2001: A Space Odyssey, A Mighty Wind, Bobby...
TV Shows: Coronation Street! Arrested Development, The Simpsons, Futurama, Family Guy, South Park, Battlestar Gallactica, Ren and Stimpy, Frasier, Twin Peaks, Drawn Together, Mr. Show, Thunderbirds-hehe, i love seeing puppets getting killed in disasters... so fun to watch hehe
Dislikes: Reality TV- hate it so much... walking in snowstorms hehe, shredded coconut, Celebrity gossip, gossip.
About me: I'm 23 years old, 330lbs - goes up and down all the time but mostly up, in a relationship. 

Enjoy the very bright picture!


----------



## chica

Ok,since I'm pretty new here, this is a good way to start.

*Name*: Cica
*Age*: 24
*Location*: Amsterdam, Netherlands
*Profession*: Student
*Music*: yes please ^_^ soft spot for punk rock and hardcore though...I love a good live show anytime.
*Likes*: Music, live shows, movies, piercings and body modification in general, 50's/rockabilly style clothing/make-up, black eyeliner!, shopping (I am a girl after all), graphic/digital design, sleeping...god I love my bed...and oh yeah, big men 
*Dislikes*: Hmmmm...I dislike a lot of things...I'll get back on that one.
*About me*: indonesian, pretty short, a little chubster, a little stubborn, LOVE to laugh, people think I'm bitchy at first sight (I blame the black eyeliner), but I'm a total goof/nerd in person. Anything else...feel free to ask.

Picture?...most recent (sans eyeliner):


----------



## supersoup

welcome new folks!!


----------



## Bafta1

Willkommen, bienvenu/e, welcome to the show!


----------



## chica

Ehmmm...I just posted my little intro thingy, but why didn't it show up in here?
(I got a message that someone replied my post, but I don't see my post)


----------



## Suze

calaverita said:


> Name: Denise
> Age: 23
> Location: Brownsville, Texas
> Profession: Student
> Music: Rock, indie, just about everything
> Likes: make-up, shopping, drinking, laughing, mexican folk art, horror movies, driving, going to shows, gore, learning about make-up, money, spending money, history, fashion,
> About me: I just turned 23 and still trying to figure out where im headed. Going to school for physical therapy and hoping to work with children. I love anything to do with make-up it doesnt matter if I'm actually applying it or learning the history about it. Im a huge music junkie it doesnt matter what it is as long as it sounds good. My favorite band would be BRAND NEW followed closely by the STROKES and SAVES THE DAY. I also enjoy learning about history. My friend Phoebe whom is a part of this forum told me about this place and i wanted to come and check it out.



absolutely love the eye makeup!

Welcome everyone!


----------



## djrosered

okay here it goes, post #1.

Name: Rose
Age: 23
Location: Ohio
Profession: Hospitality Industry.
Music: Anything good, always open to new and old things alike.
Likes: Art, Music, Movies, Cooking, Word Games, History, Reading 
Dislikes: Doing Dishes, Prejudice, Non-adventurous types.
About me: Recently graduated from college, just started my career, just moved to ohio, just started not lurking...

picture: meh, go to my myspace, i dont feel like reposting... myspace.com/dj_rose_red


----------



## SoVerySoft

chica said:


> Ehmmm...I just posted my little intro thingy, but why didn't it show up in here?
> (I got a message that someone replied my post, but I don't see my post)



Sorry, Chica, it's there now. Quite often new members' first few posts need to be approved before they show up, so that's what happened.

Welcome!!


----------



## chica

Ah ok...thank you...
Well, again hello there everybody ^_^


----------



## clairval

Hello
I am Belgium man 42 year
I speak and wrote a little english


----------



## CuslonGodibb

Welcome, basscadet!

I agree with out.of.habit and edx: It's nice to hear that this place cheered you up! There's a whole bunch of nice people here, so feel very welcome and join the fun - - - 

With regards to your nice picture, I think edx said it well: "I'm guessing a lot of people see you, and find themselves smiling without quite knowing why." Being able to make people smile is great, I think; we all need smiles - - -

Anyway, I say welcome to you and everyone else that have joined recently.

/ CuslonGodibb



basscadet said:


> Hello!
> 
> I found this forum yesterday and I was in a real low mood but it has really boosted my spirits seeing how lovely you people are to each other, so I thought I would post and show my face.
> 
> I do apoligise for the shoddy quality, my camera isnt the best of the best haha.
> 
> I am from the east midlands, UK.
> I enjoy absurdist comedy and most music ranging from classical to electronica.


 


out.of.habit said:


> Welcome to the boards, basscadet! Glad to know we were able to give you a little bit of a boost.  What a cutie you are, btw!


 


edx said:


> I'm glad we cheered you up! I'm sure your pic will help cheer some others up, especially that half-smile and the adorable dimple--I'm guessing a lot of people see you, and find themselves smiling without quite knowing why.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you stick around, poke through the forums, and post some more.
> 
> Regards;
> 
> -Ed


----------



## Red

Excellent piercings!


Welcome all new peeps, good to see the board so lively! 




chica said:


> Ok,since I'm pretty new here, this is a good way to start.
> 
> *Name*: Cica
> *Age*: 24
> *Location*: Amsterdam, Netherlands
> *Profession*: Student
> *Music*: yes please ^_^ soft spot for punk rock and hardcore though...I love a good live show anytime.
> *Likes*: Music, live shows, movies, piercings and body modification in general, 50's/rockabilly style clothing/make-up, black eyeliner!, shopping (I am a girl after all), graphic/digital design, sleeping...god I love my bed...and oh yeah, big men
> *Dislikes*: Hmmmm...I dislike a lot of things...I'll get back on that one.
> *About me*: indonesian, pretty short, a little chubster, a little stubborn, LOVE to laugh, people think I'm bitchy at first sight (I blame the black eyeliner), but I'm a total goof/nerd in person. Anything else...feel free to ask.
> 
> Picture?...most recent (sans eyeliner):


----------



## bexy

*welcome to all noobies! chica u are just beautiful!

xox bexy *


----------



## bexy

baines said:


> hello..
> 
> 
> i have already dont one of these so dont be accusing me of spamming!!
> 
> i havent been on here since march so im kinda re introducing myself as it were...
> 
> im Amy..
> 22 years old
> im about 20 stone
> im a student
> i like to drink
> i like music of all forms except death metal and similar=)
> 
> i joined here cos as much as i love who i am and all that..i dont have any large friends..and always being 'the fat' one can get a little boring...
> also iv discovered...most men LOVE having sex with fat chicks but its like owning a moped..they are fun to ride but ud never tell ur mates that..
> and i enjoyed being able to say that without the customary thin freind telling me im not fat and being really accidentally offensive...
> 
> i KNOW im fat why do thin people feel the need to say things like' i dont even see you as fat'..liars=)
> 
> im generally up for a giggle and all that and im sure ull find me out at some point..
> 
> heres a piccie form about 5 months ago.. i hope it works..im notoriously bad with computers!
> 
> 
> tadaaaa!!
> xx



*hello baines and welcome! i love the stars on ur arm! i just wanted to agree with ur point that people insist on telling us we are not fat! that offends me more than anything as i know its an outright lie, althought the people saying it often think they are being complimentary! my bf tells me im not fat sometimes as he thinks its what i want to hear, it isnt, i want to hear "yes u are fat and hot with it! shake that ass girl" which he does say sometimes as well lol

anyhoo yes, welcome, UK GIRLS \ _ /

bexy xo*


----------



## bexy

basscadet said:


> Hello!
> 
> I found this forum yesterday and I was in a real low mood but it has really boosted my spirits seeing how lovely you people are to each other, so I thought I would post and show my face.
> 
> I do apoligise for the shoddy quality, my camera isnt the best of the best haha.
> 
> I am from the east midlands, UK.
> I enjoy absurdist comedy and most music ranging from classical to electronica.


*
hello fellow uk ladee!!

welcome!

now who do u mean by absurdist comedians? as i worship ross noble and ppl describe him as rather absurd!

bexy xox*


----------



## Doc Spartan

Hey all. I'm new to this site in particular, but not new to the FA community in general. I'm 21 and male, but unlike my name might suggest, I'm not really a doctor nor do I plan to be one. At college, I'm studying Political Science and history, I'm going to graduate this year. As for my hobbies and stuff, I like cars, football, videogames, comics, collection action figures, and reading. Pretty strange selection I guess haha. I'm not sure what else to put here, so I'll post a picture. Excuse my poor photography.


----------



## chica

Aaaw thank you *Red* & *bexylicious*, you two ladies are absolutely lovely...and who doesn't like pretty ladies with pink and red hair, meow ^_^


----------



## qwertyman173

Welcome to all o' ya!


----------



## Surlysomething

Doc Spartan said:


> Hey all. I'm new to this site in particular, but not new to the FA community in general.



Welcome :bow:


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79

But this is sort of a reintroduction I hope that is ok ..........I am rob or robert I'm 28 years old I live in louisville kentucky I'm 5'11 brown hair baby blue eyes I'm 160 my likes are poetry,acting,music of all sorts and definetly the beautiful true women goddesses that some refer to as bbw or ssbbw I love playing basketball,nature,a good book,traveling,going out or simply enjoying a night at home well that is pretty much me any questions feel free to ask thank again for allowing me to reintroduce myself look forward to hearing from ya have a wonderful day.....rob


----------



## mszwebs

Hello...I've kinda been lurking for a while (quite frequently in the last week actually) and I was sick of seeing the message that kept urging to me to post...so here I go...lol

*Name*: Jessie
*Age*: 31
*Location*: Wisconsin
*Profession*: Quality Assurance in a call center
*Music*: Muse, Air Traffic, Thirteen Senses and Shikira...amongst other things
*Likes*: Reading, traveling, going out with my friends. Also, learning, languages and the arts. Unlimited texting is amazing too 
*Dislikes*: Seafood, beer, snow when I have no boots
*About me*: I'm 31 and I was a theatre major with a Poli Sci minor. I love NFL football.
*Pictures*:


----------



## out.of.habit

Aw Maaaan, I always miss bunches of new people at a time. 

I'm glad to see all of you joining us! Welcome to the boards.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79

Thank you out I appreciate that and glad to be back here so I just wanted to reintroduce myself I've posted pics before in the lounge on recent picture of you forum well thanks again for the welcome


----------



## Kimmiekins

Hi all, I have also been lurking for quite some time because this is such a feel-good place. I have now decided to be more interactive, so hello! 

*Name*: Kimmie
*Age*: 30
*Location*: Florida
*Profession*: Grad Student
*Likes*: Traveling, foreign languages, long walks, the beach, reading
*Dislikes*: Pretentious people, raisins
*About me*: I have been in school forever and hope to graduate soonish. I love living in Florida because it is warm, but right now I would love some snow (which is not going to happen here, of course). I am a smallish (mid-sized) BBW who is working on self-acceptance, so this place is really therapeutic. :batting:

I will snap some pictures soon!


----------



## Yoshep

*De-Lurks*
Hello all, I've lurked like...forever (about 5 years?). I saw this thread and decided, "why not". i normally hang out at Fantasy Feeder, but you lot seem pretty nice  here goes:

*Name:* Joseph Fern

Age: 25

*Location:* Sunny Horrible California

*Profession:* Writer , Cartoonist , Designer

*Likes:* Books, the occult, RPG's, Specifically WoW (sorry), the intarweb, Cartoons, comic books, video games in general, all things geeky: 'these aren't the droids you're looking for' *waves hand*

*Dislikes:* weird Crowley loving intellectual types (don't ask, loooong story), Most vegetables, Horses, Trying to fit in, when my pants don't fit anymore, Hummer H2's, the smell of peanut butter, etc

*About me:* I'm young-ish Cartoonist of some skill. i draw a few web comics and am looking to get published. I tend to like larger women, though they aren't the only girls i'll date. I have a rabid appreciation for the feminine form and all its permutations. i would consider my self an FA with some encourager tendencies. I also have a strong penchant for rambling.

well, i'm off before i make somebody fall asleep 
Toodles


----------



## midnightrogue

Hi,my names Mark,i'm a 28 year old scuba diving instructor with more sense than money...nah forget that i've not got much of either as i've just been working jobs that can hold my attention for more than 5 seconds so i've been a bar manager,bouncer,tattoo artist and piercer.

I've just qualified as a personal trainer so if you absolutly,positivly need to know the latin name of every type of toe fungus known to man then let me know

My life's been a bit random the last couple of years as i run my own diving company in Asia.I'm back in England soon but not sure i'll recognise the place what with 24 hour drinking and a whale in the Thames.Sure i can slum it tho and at least i'll be able to have a Marathon bar.

Am looking forward to drinking Stella, wearing a coat again and reading the Sunday papers in bed with a fit lass.Hobbies include football(sorry,bloke cant help it),motorbikes and boxing.I fight every couple of months so if you want to cheer my corner(understandable)or nurse my wounds(sick)then feel free.

I like clubbing every once in awhile tho dont expect me to sit nodding to that stuff like the churchill dog.oh no no no!

I'll write some more later but i'm bored of droneing on about myself for now.If anyone wants to ask anything then feel free, i'll answer honestly as i'm basically an open book. 

View attachment absinthe.jpg


View attachment Thailand_07012.jpg


View attachment armpit.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

midnightrogue said:


> Am looking forward to drinking Stella, wearing a coat again and reading the Sunday papers* in bed with a fit lass*.




Fit how? or did you mean Fat?


:blink:


----------



## SummerG

i think "fit lass" is slang for cool chick


----------



## midnightrogue

sorry seppos forgive me i'm english - summer g's right - i mean cool lass


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Surlysomething said:


> Fit how? or did you mean Fat?
> 
> 
> :blink:



fit means hot, sexy.... that kinda thing. 


Welcome all the recent new people!! Wow lots of news, great stuff! 

ps. to Rogue, you've been drinking too much Absinthe Man. Marathon bar has been called a Snickers here for a looooooong time now!


----------



## BUTTERFLY

Just thought I would say hello, Im really new to this I was introduced to this website by my BHM


----------



## Tad

Welcome to the all the new folks! 

Butterfly, you might want to also pop over to the BHM/FFA board and say 'hi' there too--obviously you are welcome on all the boards, but it is always appreciated on that board when a new FFA says hi and shares her experiences.


----------



## Surlysomething

you learn something new everyday


----------



## fantasizinghydrahead

*Name:* John
*Age:* 21 ( as of two days ago ... getting old ).
*Location*: Louisiana
*Profession*: Telesales, soon to leave that profession
*Likes:* Any and all music ( if its good --- I have strong opinions ), guitar, watching movies and downloading rare/strange television shows that never quite made it. I like Starbucks probably too much.
*Dislikes:* People who are unable to see things from someone else's point of view. Most government. Dishonesty. 
*About me:* What I want to do as soon as possible is to teach/play guitar for a living. My purpose in life as I see it is to play music. As for this site, why I came here/what I'm doing here ... I suppose I would be labeled 'FA'. I've made a couple of profiles here before a long time ago without really doing anything with them, maybe for fear of friends finding out or feeling socially awkward posting on a huge forum. I've decided that I lurk way too much to not be involved. The scariest thing you can do is to accept yourself completely, and its also possibly the healthiest thing you can do. As long as you're not hurting anyone, damn whomever voices disapproval.

I'll post a picture soon. I'm 6'1", tan and blonde. Actually I'm not, 5'5" stocky with brown hair.


----------



## fantasizinghydrahead

I could'nt find a feature for editing my previous post so I had to do the quick reply. Me with a friend's iPhone in my old house.


----------



## Surlysomething

fantasizinghydrahead said:


> I could'nt find a feature for editing my previous post so I had to do the quick reply. Me with a friend's iPhone in my old house.




Whoa, cutie alert! :blush: (nice Slayer tee btw)


----------



## CodiBrock

Surlysomething said:


> Whoa, cutie alert! :blush: (nice Slayer tee btw)



I agree! I have the sudden urge to hug him lots. =) 

Looks like he has nice arms/shoulders. Shoulders are one my weakness. Oh man... <3


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

if humping him gets me the iPhone I'm all for it.

oh and SLAAAAAAAYER!!!


----------



## supersoup

yes yes. hello handsome new boy. helloooooo.

post lots.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Is it me or is this now the Introduction of the extremely hot people thread? My goodness. (fans myself from all the hot FA's)


----------



## MrsSunGoddess

I've been a regular in Dim chat for many years, I'm just now discovering the boards. I can't believe I'm just now finding the boards, I've been missing out. I'm really enjoying the various topics and peoples opinions, we seem to have a diverse group and I love it.

Name: Lynne
Age: 42
Location: New Mexico ... USA
Profession: Customer Service, Airline reservationist
Music: Just about everything, though Country and Rap is on the bottom of my list
Likes: Good Friends, Live Music, Good Food
Dislikes: Closed minded people, Fat Discrimination 
About me: Easy going try to look at life in a positive perspective
Picture: 

View attachment LynneBlkHatMed11:07.jpg


----------



## bexy

midnightrogue said:


> Hi,my names Mark,i'm a 28 year old scuba diving instructor with more sense than money...




*and evidently no sunscreen  

welcome!

bexy xo*


----------



## elle camino

fantasizinghydrahead said:


> I could'nt find a feature for editing my previous post so I had to do the quick reply. Me with a friend's iPhone in my old house.


hey it's you! welcome back.
i was thisclose to sending you a message on myspace asking if you'd died.


----------



## Tad

MrsSunGoddess said:


> I've been a regular in Dim chat for many years, I'm just now discovering the boards. I can't believe I'm just now finding the boards, I've been missing out. I'm really enjoying the various topics and peoples opinions, we seem to have a diverse group and I love it.



Yaaaaaaayyyyyy!!!! I'm glad you are finally exploring the boards, I saw you in chat far too infrequently--I hope to see posts from you around the boards much more often  

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Lance Comix

Hi All, Lance here, hard to believe it took so long for me to register here but now here I yam...

A comix creator and curvy girl aficionado living in Los Angeles.


----------



## spiffy312

HI everyone. I just thought I would drop by and say hi. I am a 46 year old BHM. I currently live in upstate NY. If you want to know anymore about me feel free to ask. 

View attachment snap2.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

fantasizinghydrahead said:


> *Name:* John
> *Age:* 21 ( as of two days ago ... getting old ).
> *Location*: Louisiana
> *Profession*: Telesales, soon to leave that profession
> *Likes:* Any and all music ( if its good --- I have strong opinions ), guitar, watching movies and downloading rare/strange television shows that never quite made it. I like Starbucks probably too much.
> *Dislikes:* People who are unable to see things from someone else's point of view. Most government. Dishonesty.
> *About me:* What I want to do as soon as possible is to teach/play guitar for a living. My purpose in life as I see it is to play music. As for this site, why I came here/what I'm doing here ... I suppose I would be labeled 'FA'. I've made a couple of profiles here before a long time ago without really doing anything with them, maybe for fear of friends finding out or feeling socially awkward posting on a huge forum. I've decided that I lurk way too much to not be involved. The scariest thing you can do is to accept yourself completely, and its also possibly the healthiest thing you can do. As long as you're not hurting anyone, damn whomever voices disapproval.
> 
> I'll post a picture soon. I'm 6'1", tan and blonde. Actually I'm not, 5'5" stocky with brown hair.



WHOOO! Another Louisiana dude! 

But now, I have competition for Mr. Dims Louisiana... nuts...


----------



## BlackKnight1239

Well, it appears I'm fairly new, so I suppose I'll do one of these...

*Name:* Jacob
*Age:* 18 I feel quite young here...
*Location:* Medicine Hat, Alberta
*Profession:* Part-time cook/sushi-maker
*Likes:* Well, wargaming, reading, video games...Whole bunch of geeky stuff. Anime as well. Evangelion ftw. Oh, and the bigger gals. 
*Dislikes:* Closed minded people. Get on my nerves so much.
*About me:* I've been lurking around the forums recently, and deciding I wanted to get in on the action, I've posted! So, I'm hoping to get into the discussions pretty. But, I'm fairly shy, and a board of this size kinda intimidates me...Once I find a decent pic, I'll throw it up here.


----------



## Blockierer

MrsSunGoddess said:


> I've been a regular in Dim chat for many years, I'm just now discovering the boards. I can't believe I'm just now finding the boards, I've been missing out. I'm really enjoying the various topics and peoples opinions, we seem to have a diverse group and I love it.
> 
> Name: Lynne
> Age: 42
> Location: New Mexico ... USA
> Profession: Customer Service, Airline reservationist
> Music: Just about everything, though Country and Rap is on the bottom of my list
> Likes: Good Friends, Live Music, Good Food
> Dislikes: Closed minded people, Fat Discrimination
> About me: Easy going try to look at life in a positive perspective
> Picture:



Nice introduction. 
And welcome!


----------



## MrsSunGoddess

Blockierer said:


> Nice introduction.
> And welcome!




Thank you!


----------



## KurvyKaytee

Hiii! I've been lurking foreverr

*Name:* Kaytee
*Age:* 18 
*Location:* California

*About me:* I'm a baby bbw, i guess. Not actively gaining, but gaining none the less. I first found dimensions through my boyfriend around the time we were first dating. That was about 2 years (and 45lbs) ago. I've been a lurker for a long time and honestly, dimensions has done amazing things for my self confidence level. :] I've posted a bit around curvage soo if i seem familliar - there you go. I hope I don't get judged as being too small (5'3" 235?) or too young for these parts. But I've always found Dimensions to be so open and accepting. I can't wait to be a part of the community.

Other than that, i'm a senior in high school (told you I was young!) in Southern California. I'm short and clumsy. I come off as immature and ditzy sometimes, but I'm just bubbly. Shy at first, but really friendly! I cook and I sew and i love nontraditional art. 

And I hope we can be friends!
yay! 

*Picture:* Note Avatar (i'm much fatter than that picture lets on tho)


----------



## CodiBrock

If your avatar is anything to go on, you're rather beautiful Kaytee! ^_^ And yay! You're also a senior in High School. I've only been 18 for *looks at calendar*... a day shy of two weeks as of this post. So you're not the only young'n! I've noticed a lot of 18 year olds around here. 

And I have to say it... You're a pocket friend x3 5'3? That's adorable. I want a sew a special pocket onto my coat just for you. <3 You're travel sized, for people's convenience heehee.


----------



## KurvyKaytee

CodiBrock said:


> If your avatar is anything to go on, you're rather beautiful Kaytee! ^_^ And yay! You're also a senior in High School. I've only been 18 for *looks at calendar*... a day shy of two weeks as of this post. So you're not the only young'n! I've noticed a lot of 18 year olds around here.
> 
> And I have to say it... You're a pocket friend x3 5'3? That's adorable. I want a sew a special pocket onto my coat just for you. <3 You're travel sized, for people's convenience heehee.



Awh, thank you!
I can beat that though, I've been 18 for two days

:]

I got my wisdom teeth taken out on Tuesday so i've been home sick all week. finally got the energy to get up and sit online for a while when i realized "hey! I'm 18! let's sign up for Dimensions!"

&Yeah, my whole family's pretty tiny. Mom's 5'. I'm the only chubby one in the family though. Tiny and Fluffy. It doesn't help that I've never dated a boy shorter that 6' either, I'm always on my tippy toes.


----------



## Fairlight88

I've been lurking for the past few days and I like what I've been reading ^^ So here's my introduction:

Name: Joe

Age: 19

Location: Decorah, IA (attending college) originally from Idaho Falls, ID

Profession: Student, competitive swimmer

Likes: Gaming, Anime, Animals, Women who are larger than life 

Dislikes: Stupidity, being cold

About me: I'm a college student who is going to try majoring in management and minoring in German. I've had skinnier girlfriends in the past, but I just never felt that connection like I did with the heavier girls I've known. :wubu: I'm a very good swimmer and </humbleness> I'd say that I have a nice, muscular body. <humbleness>  I've only told a few of my friends that I have an affinity for larger women, but now that I'm on my own in college and have had time to explore my likes and dislikes further, I can more openly express my love for BBWs.

I'm glad I stumbled upon this community of people who share a common likeness! :bow:

Oh, and here's a pic of me: 

View attachment Joe 2.jpg


----------



## KurvyKaytee

Fairlight88 said:


> I've been lurking for the past few days and I like what I've been reading ^^ So here's my introduction:
> 
> Name: Joe
> 
> Age: 19
> 
> Location: Decorah, IA (attending college) originally from Idaho Falls, ID
> 
> Profession: Student, competitive swimmer
> 
> Likes: Gaming, Anime, Animals, Women who are larger than life
> 
> Dislikes: Stupidity, being cold
> 
> About me: I'm a college student who is going to try majoring in management and minoring in German. I've had skinnier girlfriends in the past, but I just never felt that connection like I did with the heavier girls I've known. :wubu: I'm a very good swimmer and </humbleness> I'd say that I have a nice, muscular body. <humbleness>  I've only told a few of my friends that I have an affinity for larger women, but now that I'm on my own in college and have had time to explore my likes and dislikes further, I can more openly express my love for BBWs.
> 
> I'm glad I stumbled upon this community of people who share a common likeness! :bow:
> 
> Oh, and here's a pic of me:




Hallo! Wie geht's?

welcomee :]


----------



## Fairlight88

KurvyKaytee said:


> Hallo! Wie geht's?
> 
> welcomee :]



Es geht sehr gut! Danke  Und du?


----------



## KurvyKaytee

Fairlight88 said:


> Es geht sehr gut! Danke  Und du?


Gut, danke! :]

haha i wouldn't go much past that, i only have two years of German, and it's been two since I've had a class. It's a gorgeous language though. I don't understand when people say it sounds ugly.

glad to see another youngin' though.
how did you come about finding Dimensions?


----------



## Fairlight88

KurvyKaytee said:


> Gut, danke! :]
> 
> haha i wouldn't go much past that, i only have two years of German, and it's been two since I've had a class. It's a gorgeous language though. I don't understand when people say it sounds ugly.
> 
> glad to see another youngin' though.
> how did you come about finding Dimensions?



I took two years of it in high school and left it alone for another two years too! I think it's an awesome language ^^ and I'm glad to see that you're a "youngin'" too.  I was just browsing pics and came upon a site called "Molly Coddles" which is into this kind of thing. That's when I stumbled upon Dimensions.


----------



## Bafta1

Fairlight88 said:


> I've been lurking for the past few days and I like what I've been reading ^^ So here's my introduction:
> 
> Name: Joe
> 
> Age: 19
> 
> Location: Decorah, IA (attending college) originally from Idaho Falls, ID
> 
> Profession: Student, competitive swimmer
> 
> Likes: Gaming, Anime, Animals, Women who are larger than life
> 
> Dislikes: Stupidity, being cold
> 
> About me: I'm a college student who is going to try majoring in management and minoring in German. I've had skinnier girlfriends in the past, but I just never felt that connection like I did with the heavier girls I've known. :wubu: I'm a very good swimmer and </humbleness> I'd say that I have a nice, muscular body. <humbleness>  I've only told a few of my friends that I have an affinity for larger women, but now that I'm on my own in college and have had time to explore my likes and dislikes further, I can more openly express my love for BBWs.
> 
> I'm glad I stumbled upon this community of people who share a common likeness! :bow:
> 
> Oh, and here's a pic of me:




Willkommen zu Dimensions! Ich spreche yiddish, nicht deutsch, aber mein jüdische sprache ist ähnlich zu dein deutsch.


----------



## Fairlight88

Bafta1 said:


> Willkommen zu Dimensions! Ich spreche yiddish, nicht deutsch, aber mein jüdische sprache ist ähnlich zu dein deutsch.


O ja, ich verstehe dich ^^ Aber mein Deutsch ist nicht so gut... noch nicht.


----------



## KurvyKaytee

Fairlight88 said:


> I took two years of it in high school and left it alone for another two years too! I think it's an awesome language ^^ and I'm glad to see that you're a "youngin'" too.  I was just browsing pics and came upon a site called "Molly Coddles" which is into this kind of thing. That's when I stumbled upon Dimensions.



I really wanted to continue on learning German, but there was no room for it in my schedule. Hopefully next year though. Learning German in High School is a little crazy. Both of my brothers took it too, and we each took it in a different state because we moved around a lot. It seems like nomatter where you are two thinks in german class always stay the same - crazy nonsensical german fairy tales and soap-opera esque instructional videos to go alone with each chapter. Maybe that's just my experience though. My brother went to Germany with his class, it's so gorgeous there too!

Hmm. I'm always interested in the ways people stumble upon places like Dimensions. I was so happy when i found it. I'm still pretty new to the BBW/FA scene so it's fascinating to me. Hope you like it here :]


----------



## Fairlight88

KurvyKaytee said:


> I really wanted to continue on learning German, but there was no room for it in my schedule. Hopefully next year though. Learning German in High School is a little crazy. Both of my brothers took it too, and we each took it in a different state because we moved around a lot. It seems like nomatter where you are two thinks in german class always stay the same - crazy nonsensical german fairy tales and soap-opera esque instructional videos to go alone with each chapter. Maybe that's just my experience though. My brother went to Germany with his class, it's so gorgeous there too!
> 
> Hmm. I'm always interested in the ways people stumble upon places like Dimensions. I was so happy when i found it. I'm still pretty new to the BBW/FA scene so it's fascinating to me. Hope you like it here :]



Thanks, I'm sure I'll enjoy it here  I'll add you to my friends! I didn't really know what FA stood for until I looked it up, and now I'm glad to have found out because I believe I'm one of them.


----------



## AnnMarie

Wow, welcome all you new guys and gals.... so glad to see you all 

Now get posting, that's an order!!


----------



## Fairlight88

AnnMarie said:


> Wow, welcome all you new guys and gals.... so glad to see you all
> 
> Now get posting, that's an order!!



Yes Ma'am!


----------



## Johnny718Bravo

Name: Matt

Nickname: Johnny Bravo

Age: 29

Location: Long Island City, Queens, NY

Profession: Insurance

Music: Everything except country

Likes: BBWs, movies, music, reading, theater, museums, dances/clubbing, travel, pool, video games, bowling and pool, making new friends. 

Dislikes: Skinny girls, overtime, snow storms, tomatoes, pickles, MTV, reality shows. I also dislike people that are rude, ignorant, racist and/or fake.

Favorite Food: Pizza, Chinese, Italian

Favorite Quotes: "Skinny women are evil." "Growing old is mandatory. Growing up is optional."

About Me: Funny, educated, laid back, and always ready to try something new. 

View attachment 6-12-2004-17.jpg


View attachment matt&rock.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Welcome to the Boards Johnny and Fairlight


----------



## sjmosher

Well hello there! I'm the boyfriend of the delightful Kaytee who just signed up here, and I thought I already had an account... guess I decided to be a good boy and wait until I was 18 too :] So here's all about me 

Name: Sam

Nickname: surferdude9k

Age: 18

Location: Sacramento, CA

Profession: Student/Intern

Music: Rock, 80's pop, Jazz (esp. Smooth Jazz)

Likes: Travel, video games, biking, camping, working on computers, reading, managing a comic, BBW's (esp. teh girlyfriend!), and leaving large tips at restaurants.

Dislikes: My school schedule, never having ay stamps to mail things, credit card payments, and running out of cookies.

Favorite Food: Cheesecake, Macaroni and Cheese, Sweet Potatoes, Carrots

Favorite Quotes: "Hey! It's my room too!"

About Me: I'm an overworked procrastinator who loves to just relax and put off those important essays! Aha but really, I work on a webcomic, love hanging out, will gasp if I hear anything remotely jazzy, and love sending out random holiday cards. Very laid back and easygoing, so don't worry, I don't bite :]

Picture:





[hush, i know i look odd.]


----------



## KurvyKaytee

sjmosher said:


> Well hello there! I'm the boyfriend of the delightful Kaytee who just signed up here, and I thought I already had an account... guess I decided to be a good boy and wait until I was 18 too :] So here's all about me
> 
> Name: Sam
> 
> Nickname: surferdude9k
> 
> Age: 18
> 
> Location: Sacramento, CA
> 
> Profession: Student/Intern
> 
> Music: Rock, 80's pop, Jazz (esp. Smooth Jazz)
> 
> Likes: Travel, video games, biking, camping, working on computers, reading, managing a comic, BBW's (esp. teh girlyfriend!), and leaving large tips at restaurants.
> 
> Dislikes: My school schedule, never having ay stamps to mail things, credit card payments, and running out of cookies.
> 
> Favorite Food: Cheesecake, Macaroni and Cheese, Sweet Potatoes, Carrots
> 
> Favorite Quotes: "Hey! It's my room too!"
> 
> About Me: I'm an overworked procrastinator who loves to just relax and put off those important essays! Aha but really, I work on a webcomic, love hanging out, will gasp if I hear anything remotely jazzy, and love sending out random holiday cards. Very laid back and easygoing, so don't worry, I don't bite :]
> 
> [hush, i know i look odd.]




What, What. Boyfriendd.
You forgot mild weight gain in your interests ;D

also this:


----------



## BlackKnight1239

Oooo, finally found a picture where I look decent. Thought I should through one out there before I start posting! 

View attachment untitled2.jpg


----------



## bigsexy920

Hey Matt, Im Glad you found your way. I didnt think you were going to remember the name of the site. 

Welcome to Dimensions  



Johnny718Bravo said:


> Name: Matt
> 
> Nickname: Johnny Bravo
> 
> Age: 29
> 
> Location: Long Island City, Queens, NY
> 
> Profession: Insurance
> 
> Music: Everything except country
> 
> Likes: BBWs, movies, music, reading, theater, museums, dances/clubbing, travel, pool, video games, bowling and pool, making new friends.
> 
> Dislikes: Skinny girls, overtime, snow storms, tomatoes, pickles, MTV, reality shows. I also dislike people that are rude, ignorant, racist and/or fake.
> 
> Favorite Food: Pizza, Chinese, Italian
> 
> Favorite Quotes: "Skinny women are evil." "Growing old is mandatory. Growing up is optional."
> 
> About Me: Funny, educated, laid back, and always ready to try something new.


----------



## Johnny718Bravo

Thank you Green Eyed and bigsexy. I'm glad to be here


----------



## HeatherBBW

Hey, I know you! Glad to see you on the boards - welcome!



Johnny718Bravo said:


> Name: Matt
> 
> Nickname: Johnny Bravo
> 
> Age: 29
> 
> Location: Long Island City, Queens, NY
> 
> Profession: Insurance
> 
> Music: Everything except country
> 
> Likes: BBWs, movies, music, reading, theater, museums, dances/clubbing, travel, pool, video games, bowling and pool, making new friends.
> 
> Dislikes: Skinny girls, overtime, snow storms, tomatoes, pickles, MTV, reality shows. I also dislike people that are rude, ignorant, racist and/or fake.
> 
> Favorite Food: Pizza, Chinese, Italian
> 
> Favorite Quotes: "Skinny women are evil." "Growing old is mandatory. Growing up is optional."
> 
> About Me: Funny, educated, laid back, and always ready to try something new.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Nice to meet you and welcome, SJMosher and Blacknight 

*curtsies in greeting*


----------



## BlackKnight1239

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Nice to meet you and welcome, SJMosher and Blacknight
> 
> *curtsies in greeting*



Why thank you, Miss Fairy.

*curtsies back*

Oh wait...


----------



## MrsSunGoddess

Welcome to all the newbies, I'm new myself, I signed up for the boards a few years ago, but only started posting a few weeks ago. I'm having a blast, meeting lots of new people, love the various topics.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Hello all


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Ok, thought Id make it a bit more interesting then that! Hehehe

Again...Hello! Im Naomi, new to the dimensions board and all you many people! So be nice....im sure you all will! Im reasonably new to the whole bbw world....have only known about it for the last 11 months ish and am still learning and very curious! Its so nice to know that I can now have my cake...and eat it without feeling guilty, knowing that there are loads of people who whole heartedly support my volutuousness :wubu:

Anyway here some stuff about me....

Name: Naomi
Age: 23
Location: West Midlands, United Kingdom

Loves: Being girly, shopping, dancing the night away, Harry Potter, Sex and the city, Holidays, Amaretto and coke, handbags, mascara, chilly nights, 50's glam, getting all dressed up, laughing, cuddles, Barry M eyeshadow, chinese food, my pets, photographs, Ben and Jerry's chocolate fudge brownie icecream! And much more Im sure! hehe

Hates: Shallowness (is that a word?) hehe, getting caught in the rain, the gym, horror films, being ill, hangovers, having no money, tuna.......anything else Ill let u know that too! hehe

Profession: Student/Classroom assistant, childcare worker/Theatre Staff!

Ummmmm Ill leave it at that for now, but looking forward to getting to know you all!

Naomi x


----------



## vcrgrrl

Hello all,

I wanted to stop by and say HI. It's been several years since I've posted on here. Maybe 8 or 9 years lol. So I thought by now I'd be a newbie again.

Name: April
Age: 28
Location: Kentucky
Profession: Ecommerce
Music: Love music like Coldplay, 80's, rock, etc.
Likes: Family time, traveling, reading paranormal romances, blogging, etc
Dislikes: Selfish people
About me: I'm a divorced 28 yo female living in Kentucky.


----------



## BlackKnight1239

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ok, thought Id make it a bit more interesting then that! Hehehe
> 
> Again...Hello! Im Naomi, new to the dimensions board and all you many people! So be nice....im sure you all will! Im reasonably new to the whole bbw world....have only known about it for the last 11 months ish and am still learning and very curious! Its so nice to know that I can now have my cake...and eat it without feeling guilty, knowing that there are loads of people who whole heartedly support my volutuousness :wubu:
> 
> Anyway here some stuff about me....
> 
> Name: Naomi
> Age: 23
> Location: West Midlands, United Kingdom
> 
> Loves: Being girly, shopping, dancing the night away, Harry Potter, Sex and the city, Holidays, Amaretto and coke, handbags, mascara, chilly nights, 50's glam, getting all dressed up, laughing, cuddles, Barry M eyeshadow, chinese food, my pets, photographs, Ben and Jerry's chocolate fudge brownie icecream! And much more Im sure! hehe
> 
> Hates: Shallowness (is that a word?) hehe, getting caught in the rain, the gym, horror films, being ill, hangovers, having no money, tuna.......anything else Ill let u know that too! hehe
> 
> Profession: Student/Classroom assistant, childcare worker/Theatre Staff!
> 
> Ummmmm Ill leave it at that for now, but looking forward to getting to know you all!
> 
> Naomi x



My my, aren't you the cute one?


----------



## bmann0413

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ok, thought Id make it a bit more interesting then that! Hehehe
> 
> Again...Hello! Im Naomi, new to the dimensions board and all you many people! So be nice....im sure you all will! Im reasonably new to the whole bbw world....have only known about it for the last 11 months ish and am still learning and very curious! Its so nice to know that I can now have my cake...and eat it without feeling guilty, knowing that there are loads of people who whole heartedly support my volutuousness :wubu:
> 
> Anyway here some stuff about me....
> 
> Name: Naomi
> Age: 23
> Location: West Midlands, United Kingdom
> 
> Loves: Being girly, shopping, dancing the night away, Harry Potter, Sex and the city, Holidays, Amaretto and coke, handbags, mascara, chilly nights, 50's glam, getting all dressed up, laughing, cuddles, Barry M eyeshadow, chinese food, my pets, photographs, Ben and Jerry's chocolate fudge brownie icecream! And much more Im sure! hehe
> 
> Hates: Shallowness (is that a word?) hehe, getting caught in the rain, the gym, horror films, being ill, hangovers, having no money, tuna.......anything else Ill let u know that too! hehe
> 
> Profession: Student/Classroom assistant, childcare worker/Theatre Staff!
> 
> Ummmmm Ill leave it at that for now, but looking forward to getting to know you all!
> 
> Naomi x



Well, HELLO BEAUTIFUL! :smitten:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Awwwww thank you! Well, I wasnt expecting a welcome as warm as that hehe!:happy:


----------



## DUBLINDA

Missy - - - Its great to see more people from this of the pond posting on the boards. 

Welcome to all the new people, I truly hope you have a wonderful time here on the site.


----------



## Tad

aprildain said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I wanted to stop by and say HI. It's been several years since I've posted on here. Maybe 8 or 9 years lol. So I thought by now I'd be a newbie again.



Wow, good to see people come back, especially after so many years! 

Do you remember what name you used back then--was it this one, or something different? (I'm just wondering if I recall it). Back then I think I was still posting as 'Tad' before I switched to 'Edx.'

Anyway, whether I recall you from way back when or not, welcome back!

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Arrhythmia

sjmosher said:


> Well hello there! I'm the boyfriend of the delightful Kaytee who just signed up here, and I thought I already had an account... guess I decided to be a good boy and wait until I was 18 too :] So here's all about me
> 
> Name: Sam
> 
> 
> Location: Sacramento, CA



Hey, Sam!
We live in the same city. Actually, I'm in Carmichael, but it's all the same. Welcome!


----------



## Arrhythmia

MrsSunGoddess said:


> I've been a regular in Dim chat for many years, I'm just now discovering the boards. I can't believe I'm just now finding the boards, I've been missing out. I'm really enjoying the various topics and peoples opinions, we seem to have a diverse group and I love it.
> 
> Name: Lynne
> Age: 42
> Location: New Mexico ... USA
> Profession: Customer Service, Airline reservationist
> Music: Just about everything, though Country and Rap is on the bottom of my list
> Likes: Good Friends, Live Music, Good Food
> Dislikes: Closed minded people, Fat Discrimination
> About me: Easy going try to look at life in a positive perspective
> Picture:


Aren't you the pretty one! Welcome Lynne!


----------



## Arrhythmia

Johnny718Bravo said:


> Name: Matt
> 
> Nickname: Johnny Bravo
> 
> Dislikes: Skinny girls, overtime, snow storms, *tomatoes*, pickles, MTV, reality shows. I also dislike people that are rude, ignorant, racist and/or fake.


Finally, someone who doesn't like tomatoes. YES! Welcome fellow tomato hater!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

DUBLINDA said:


> Missy - - - Its great to see more people from this of the pond posting on the boards.
> 
> Welcome to all the new people, I truly hope you have a wonderful time here on the site.


Awwww thank you Linda! Yeah it seems the whole bbw world hasnt hit the Uk yet as much as it has the U.S dosent it, so very nice to see some Uk people on here also!


----------



## chublover350

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Awwwww thank you! Well, I wasnt expecting a welcome as warm as that hehe!:happy:



well with a face like that how could you not...:batting:


----------



## vcrgrrl

For the life of me I wouldn't be able to remember what I used to use as a screenname. It seemed like it was busy here back then, but it wasn't nothing like what it is now. It's so nice to see so many people here. Thank god for the internet


----------



## BlackKnight1239

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Awwwww thank you! Well, I wasnt expecting a welcome as warm as that hehe!:happy:



Well, how could we not be nice to such a beautiful girl?


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

BlackKnight1239 said:


> Well, how could we not be nice to such a beautiful girl?


Awwwww thank you Blacknight! I must admit Im very flattered by the lovely things people have said! What a lovely forum this is hehe


----------



## witchywmn55

This is my first post. Hope to meet some cool folks for chat.:batting:


----------



## Arrhythmia

witchywmn55 said:


> This is my first post. Hope to meet some cool folks for chat.:batting:


Cool folks we got! WELCOME!


----------



## bexy

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ok, thought Id make it a bit more interesting then that! Hehehe
> 
> Again...Hello! Im Naomi, new to the dimensions board and all you many people! So be nice....im sure you all will! Im reasonably new to the whole bbw world....have only known about it for the last 11 months ish and am still learning and very curious! Its so nice to know that I can now have my cake...and eat it without feeling guilty, knowing that there are loads of people who whole heartedly support my volutuousness :wubu:
> 
> Anyway here some stuff about me....
> 
> Name: Naomi
> Age: 23
> Location: West Midlands, United Kingdom
> 
> Loves: Being girly, shopping, dancing the night away, Harry Potter, Sex and the city, Holidays, Amaretto and coke, handbags, mascara, chilly nights, 50's glam, getting all dressed up, laughing, cuddles, Barry M eyeshadow, chinese food, my pets, photographs, Ben and Jerry's chocolate fudge brownie icecream! And much more Im sure! hehe
> 
> Hates: Shallowness (is that a word?) hehe, getting caught in the rain, the gym, horror films, being ill, hangovers, having no money, tuna.......anything else Ill let u know that too! hehe
> 
> Profession: Student/Classroom assistant, childcare worker/Theatre Staff!
> 
> Ummmmm Ill leave it at that for now, but looking forward to getting to know you all!
> 
> Naomi x



*welcome!! we have way too much in common girl!

xox*


----------



## duraznos

hey y'all... i'm new here as well! i guess i should introduce myself... 
Name: Chenee
Age: 24
Location: Chicago, IL
Profession: Law student

I'm looking forward to chatting with you all, but hopefully not too much cuz i'm procrastinating studying for exams! hehe


----------



## nucky

I've been lurking on these and the old dimensions forums on and off (albeit sporadically) since 1999. Figured it's about time I register lol.


----------



## Johnny718Bravo

HeatherBBW said:


> Hey, I know you! Glad to see you on the boards - welcome!



Glad to see you here too Heather


----------



## Richard Davion

Just Like-to-Say that There's a Little-Bit of Fat-Chic-Love 'Existing' Just-Above the Ozone-Hole of Antartica in The-Great-Southern-Land or: Terre-Australis. >(*U^)<

That's 'About'-it for My-First-Post ... But 'You'-Can Get-Me 'Talking' ... You-'Know'-You-Can - You've 'Got'-the-Magic That Other-Girls 'Just'-Don't-Have!!! >(*U^)< I-Dare-Say, That-'That', Puts-Me in The-Affirmative!!!??? >(*U^)<


----------



## Tad

Welcome Duraznos, Nucky, and guy-who-likes-hyphens-I-mean-Richard


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79

ok so here is me


----------



## Richard Davion

Yeh, It's a 'Style' I've Started-Using Dunn-Oondar ... it-Seems to Piss Absolutely Everybody-off so I'm Developing-it! >(*U^)<

Remember: The Only 'Difference' between a French-Kiss and an Australian-one is that Ours Last-Longer, Go-Further and are Totally Dunn-Oondar!!! >(*~*)< / >(*U^)<

LEGEND: >(*~*)< = Benny-Hill 'Look'-to-Camera. >(*U^)< = John-Lennon *WinK*.


----------



## golden_buddha

Name: D (not really but it works for now)
Age: 18
Location: Various Places in Illinois
Profession:Student/Slacker/Time Waster/Food Tester
Music: As wide a variety as they get selections vary from rock, ska, folk, psychedelic music, some noise rock. Bands include but are not limited to: Led Zepplin, Pink Floyd, Streetlight Manifesto, Bob Dylan, Sublime, The Grateful Dead, Primus, Keller Williams, The String Cheese Incident, Neutral Milk Hotel and the list goes on... you could say I like music alot...
Likes: Good times, Video games, movies, good food, conversation. Completly Forgot this the first post: HUNTER S THOMPSON. My personal favorite writer of all time.
Dislikes: Boredom, snow.
About me: I'm a fairly laid back 18 year old college student, at times the epitome of a slacker I guess, although when I apply myself I can get a lot done. I dig music obviously, not to different from the average chubby dude I guess.
Picture:





(That's the best and most recent I can do, although I was not exactly sober that night, and have been told it shows in this picture haha.)


----------



## Richard Davion

You-'Look' a Bit-Like My-Friend John-Mignano from Victoria, Australia [Next-State-Over (Right / East) from South-Australia] ... He's an Ex-Bikie / Heavy-Metal type and Quite a Good-Artist (Drawing) to-Boot so that's Kind'a'-'Cool'.

Don't Put-Yourself-Down ... Slackers-'Rule' - We Take the Hard-Yards and Do The Real Behind-the-Scenes Work that Keeps-the-World Turning and Moving-Forward!

By-the-Way I've Got a Bit of Honky-Tonk / Rock-&-Roll Piano-Work I-Could Send-Your Way if-You 'Promise' Not-to-Laugh!? >(*~*)< / >(*U^)<


----------



## Surlysomething

Richard Davion said:


> Yeh, It's a 'Style' I've Started-Using Dunn-Oondar ... it-Seems to Piss Absolutely Everybody-off so I'm Developing-it! >(*U^)<
> 
> Remember: The Only 'Difference' between a French-Kiss and an Australian-one is that Ours Last-Longer, Go-Further and are Totally Dunn-Oondar!!! >(*~*)< / >(*U^)<
> 
> LEGEND: >(*~*)< = Benny-Hill 'Look'-to-Camera. >(*U^)< = John-Lennon *WinK*.





It doesn't piss me off, but it sure is annoying. Haha. :doh:


----------



## Richard Davion

'Sounds'-Like I Need to Work-on-It Then Over the Christmas-Holidays ... While We're All Lying-Around Like Beached-Whales after the Usual Christmas Din-Dins!!!??? >(*U^)<


----------



## BigCutieSasha

KurvyKaytee said:


> What, What. Boyfriendd.
> You forgot mild weight gain in your interests ;D
> 
> also this:



Wow, you guys are too effin adorable!  Welcome!


----------



## Richard Davion

It's The Coin-Filled Christmas-Pud that 'Annoys'-Me.

You've 'Got'-to-Have-it ... It's an Institutional-Tradition Seemingly Set-in-the-Stone from 2001 ...but Avoiding Those Ancient-Buried-'Coins' is always Like Riding a Night-Mare ... However it's a Veritable-Dentist's Wet-Dream Come Boxing-Day Considering the Double-to-Triple-Rates They-Charge At Such-Times & Days of The-Year 'Should'-You Happen to Crunch-Down on One by Axy [Accident]. >(*~*)< / >(*U^)<


----------



## buxom beauty

Hello. I am the new kid on the block. I am excited to be here. I need to get a photo on, I will try to do that soon so you all can see me. Are you all getting in the siwings of this holiday season?? Talk soon. S


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79

ok how come when i try to post the link giving by a image hosting site it never works


----------



## Ash

Won't work that way. 

Above the little box where you type your message, there's a paper clip. Click on that. The Manage Attachments window should pop up. If it doesn't, check your pop-up blocker. Put the link in where it says "Upload File from URL" (or something similar). Click Upload. Once the file is loaded, close the Manage Attachments window. 

Now, see that little arrow to the right of the paper clip? Click on that and select the file you just uploaded. That will put it in your post. Hit Submit Reply, and it should be there.


----------



## Richard Davion

Looking-Forward to Your Photo BB & Thanks-Ashley ... I-'Might' just Try-That ie Your-Suggestion on Attaching JPEGs, Soon.

Definitely 'Getting'-in to the Christmas-Spirit Down-Here, 'Dunn-Oondar' ... but There's Been a Lot-of-Talk over the Last-Few-Years about: "Christmas-in-July" ... since it's 'Usually' "Stinkas" Down Here by the 25th. and We-Would All L-o-v-e to Have Fireworks-Again ... When There's Absolutely No-Possibility of a Bushfire being Created or Started. 25th.-of-July Would be 'Right' in The-Heart of Our Southern-Australian Winter ... Which is 'Like' a Drawn-out Extended european 'Spring' ie Season that-is ... 'Not'-the-Device! >(*~*)< / >(*U^)<
There-was a really loud BANG! Last-Night at about 2.30AM and One a Week-ago and an Exploding Suburban Meth-Lab [Basically a House of Ill-Repute] Has Featured-Heavily on the TV All-Week so-I-Don't 'Know' if There's a Rival Bikie-Gang Doing-the-Rounds sabataging a Counter-Gang's Market-Share or Not!!!??? Anyway I'll 'Keep'-You Informed and Abreast-of-Things Dunn-Oondar 'Should' any-Further News Come-to-Light.



The 'Soil' in Winter after a Bushfire-Summer can 'Almost' look-like "SNOW" Dunn-Oondar. 

View attachment Cox's-Scrub-DAVION-(Tues-08-July-007)-75%-Enlargement-068.jpg


View attachment Cox's-Scrub-DAVION-(Tues-08-July-007)-75%-Enlargement-057.jpg


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79




----------



## goochoid

Hi there,
Im a newbie, so I thought it only polite to say hi!

im a London based FA, spent a lot of time in the US, living and working, and this seems a cool place to visit.


Name: Martin
Age: 35 (earth years) (I'm not sure what it is in Martian or Jovian years)
Location: London England
Profession: Film maker and writer
Music: Rock, punk. pop
Likes: The word archipelago, Making films, writing, reading, thinking, meeting people, travelling, exploring.
Dislikes: Carrotts
About me: Im a decent extremely creative bloke. The end.


----------



## goochoid

Oh and here's a pic of me too, so you know wot I look like.

I tried three other nice pics but the files were too big, so now you've got me looking grumpy, or is it cool? 

View attachment damned1 ps.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft

goochoid said:


> Oh and here's a pic of me too, so you know wot I look like.
> 
> I tried three other nice pics but the files were too big, so now you've got me looking grumpy, or is it cool?



I'm gonna guess the response will be more hot than cool!

Welcome!


----------



## SummerG

goochoid said:


> Oh and here's a pic of me too, so you know wot I look like.
> 
> I tried three other nice pics but the files were too big, so now you've got me looking grumpy, or is it cool?



So glad to see you around these parts! :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Welcome to the boards, Richard, Buxom, Goochid , SSBBWLuv, Golden Buddha

*curtsies her greeting*


----------



## SuperMishe

Welcome Newbies!!

Gooch - don't I know you somehow? LOL!


----------



## Surlysomething

goochoid said:


> Oh and here's a pic of me too, so you know wot I look like.
> 
> I tried three other nice pics but the files were too big, so now you've got me looking grumpy, or is it cool?




Welcome..:bow:


----------



## Richard Davion

High-Gooch', ... I-Like a Chic Whose got a Couple-of-Jovian-Years on-Her! Guess that makes-me: "Headmaster for a Jovian-Planet" or "IO-DEAN" >(*~*)< / >(*U^)<

As to Summer-G 'Your'-Avitar is Just-Perfect and So-Very-Perfect's is not-Bad Either ... You-Two 'Gals' are Making-it Very-Hard-to-Choose at-the-Moment! >(*~*)< / >(*U^)<

I-Found that I-Had to 'Shrink' My JPEGs Down in "Pixel"-Size by about 75% ... though it Took a Few 'Test'-Runs to Work-this-Out. It 'Might' be Different for You ... But I'm-a-Bloke [Mere-Male] ... and So I-Love to 'Look' ... So 'Although' Your Avitar is 'Just'-about Spot-on I Will Require a JPEG Someone Down the Track to Keep-Me-Satisfied. >(*U^)<

View attachment Back-of-The-ONK-(OPRNP)-DAVION-(Fri-25-May-007) 014.jpg


I've Enclosed Some Familar Signage from Our Roads From 'Bach' of the Onlkarparing-River National-Park Here in South-Australia ... I'll Enclose piccies of My Favourite Doughnut-Shop (Clarendon-Bakery) If-you-'Like' That's a "Must"-Stop Prior to Any Field-Trip During Our "Winter" Which is 'Like' an Extended European-Spring. Can't-You 'Just'-Feel that Lovely Winter Sunshine!!!??? >(*U^)<


----------



## sweetest_bbw

Morning all. I have been a member of this site for some time now, but do to uncontrollable circumstances I have not truly been active. My name is Gi Gi, I pretty much live outside of Kansas City Missouri. I am a single plus size mother of one. Hoping to find words of encouragement, bits of laughter and some things to make me think during my time on here.


----------



## Richard Davion

Interesting Dress. 

Is-it Asking Too-Much or Is-it Possible to 'See'-it in Colour? You-Don't Have-to-Be 'Wearing'-it but 'That' Would be-Nice Too, All-the-Same. >(*U^)<


----------



## CuslonGodibb

I just wanted to welcome all the newcomers and wish you all a merry Christmas! 

/ CuslonGodibb


----------



## twixt

uh i joined yesterday and finally posted today. umm i've been lurking for a few days and new to the idea of fat acceptance. anyways hope to post more. 

and happy holidays.


----------



## Richard Davion

Liking-BBWs Has Nothing to Do with 'Acceptance' and Has to do More with 'Shape, Demeanour , Personality etc, etc.

Look-at Kelly-Osbourne ... She's 'Got'-it and She's "Hot"-with a Flaming-Arrow. I'm 'Not' Saying that Our-Paths are Ever-Going to Cross but She's 'Just' An-Example from the 'Newbie'-End of the BBW-Spectrum.


----------



## twixt

i didnt mean i like bbw  more like i am one and am finally starting to accept my body/self.


----------



## Leadfoot307

Hello all! My name is Larry and I am married to the poster known here as DumbAssBunny. We live in SW Florida. Just wanted to introduce myself and wish everyone a happy holiday!:bounce:


----------



## Richard Davion

I-Can Understand Body-Issues ... But Self-Issues? >(*U^)< 

Unless You 'Mean' You're a Closet-Surgeon Slicing-Yourself-up with a Rasor-Blades on a Fairly-Contant Daily-Basis because You Don't-Like Your Body-Image!!!???

That 'Would'-be a bit Twixt or is 'That' a Reference to "TWIX"-Bars? Which-are one of My-Favs Too Along with: "Snickers". You 'May' Have to Google Image Search These References to Confectionary Down-Under (Australia) if-they Don't-Exist in The-US!!!???


----------



## WildChild

Hi, big girl from Holland. I'm curious so I registered myself.


----------



## qwertyman173

Welcome to everybody new!

Feel free to jump in posting, or say a little bit more about yourselves! We don't bite....


----------



## Just_Jen

Hey there all *waves* i'm a newbie..been recently introduced to the forum by a friend and so far im loving it!

Name: Jenny..(quite obvious from the screen name i guess hehe)
Age: 21
Location: hull, UK
Profession: I'm a social work student at Hull University

Music: I like a lot of different music, quite a variety tbh. I love music from rock and roll e.g. thin lizzy, rainbow, kiss etc, to musical soundtracks and i like Metal of all kinds including girly, viking, folk..=D 

Likes: music festivals, random tv programmes like the mighty boosh, clothes, cocktails, men, reading supernatural chick lit e.g. laurell k hamilton, good food and getting on my 'soapbox' about subjects im passionate about.

Dislikes: tiredness, dance music and ignorant, closed minded people

About me: The first thing to say is that i'm a complete pain in the arse, i sing too loudly, laugh to much and talk non stop hehe. Im just a student girl, skint as hell and trying to figure her place in the world. I love to sing, dance and have a good time, with or without alcohol (witnessed by people at the bus stop when i go to work with my ipod on hehe). My friends and family are the most important things to me in the world and i love making more of them (not literally yet though!)

Picture:View attachment 33027


not the best photo but *shrug* it's me  (sorry if the photo's a bit big, let me know if it needs changing).

thankies..:blush:


----------



## twixt

no, no slicing for me. i mean i'm somewhat socially anxious but since i started uni this fall i've been coming "out of my shell." so blah blah lots of self acceptance...

and yeah twix is one of my favs but my sn is in reference to a song.


----------



## mango

Just_Jen said:


> Hey there all *waves* i'm a newbie..been recently introduced to the forum by a friend and so far im loving it!
> .....
> 
> thankies..:blush:



*G'day Jenny,

Welcome to Dims!!

*


----------



## Jester

Registered yesterday and didn't even see this thread, which is sort of pathetic because I've been lurking for a while now.

So yes, this is my obligatory (albeit late), "Hello everyone, I'm a newbie!" post. Enjoy.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Welcome Jester


----------



## pat70327

Just_Jen said:


> Hey there all *waves* i'm a newbie..been recently introduced to the forum by a friend and so far im loving it! ...
> 
> thankies..:blush:



Hey jenny, I'm glad you joined the board, and that your liking it! Its always great to see another cute girl here :wubu: cause you can never have too many lol

PAT


----------



## Just_Jen

pat70327 said:


> Hey jenny, I'm glad you joined the board, and that your liking it! Its always great to see another cute girl here :wubu: cause you can never have too many lol
> 
> PAT



Thanks Pat  very sweet, *mwahs* :kiss2:


----------



## Shosh

Richard Davion said:


> Yeh, It's a 'Style' I've Started-Using Dunn-Oondar ... it-Seems to Piss Absolutely Everybody-off so I'm Developing-it! >(*U^)<
> 
> Remember: The Only 'Difference' between a French-Kiss and an Australian-one is that Ours Last-Longer, Go-Further and are Totally Dunn-Oondar!!! >(*~*)< / >(*U^)<
> 
> LEGEND: >(*~*)< = Benny-Hill 'Look'-to-Camera. >(*U^)< = John-Lennon *WinK*.




This style is not an Australian thing. Carry on.


----------



## bexy

Just_Jen said:


> Hey there all *waves* i'm a newbie..been recently introduced to the forum by a friend and so far im loving it!
> 
> Name: Jenny..(quite obvious from the screen name i guess hehe)
> Age: 21
> Location: hull, UK
> Profession: I'm a social work student at Hull University
> 
> Music: I like a lot of different music, quite a variety tbh. I love music from rock and roll e.g. thin lizzy, rainbow, kiss etc, to musical soundtracks and i like Metal of all kinds including girly, viking, folk..=D
> 
> Likes: music festivals, random tv programmes like the mighty boosh, clothes, cocktails, men, reading supernatural chick lit e.g. laurell k hamilton, good food and getting on my 'soapbox' about subjects im passionate about.
> 
> Dislikes: tiredness, dance music and ignorant, closed minded people
> 
> About me: The first thing to say is that i'm a complete pain in the arse, i sing too loudly, laugh to much and talk non stop hehe. Im just a student girl, skint as hell and trying to figure her place in the world. I love to sing, dance and have a good time, with or without alcohol (witnessed by people at the bus stop when i go to work with my ipod on hehe). My friends and family are the most important things to me in the world and i love making more of them (not literally yet though!)
> 
> not the best photo but *shrug* it's me  (sorry if the photo's a bit big, let me know if it needs changing).
> 
> thankies..:blush:



*
welcome cool lady!! *


Jester said:


> Registered yesterday and didn't even see this thread, which is sort of pathetic because I've been lurking for a while now.
> 
> So yes, this is my obligatory (albeit late), "Hello everyone, I'm a newbie!" post. Enjoy.



*welcome batman fan!*


----------



## Just_Jen

bexylicious said:


> *
> welcome cool lady!! *
> 
> cheeeers madeaars
> 
> i looove your hair colour btw! amazing :smitten:


----------



## bmann0413

Just_Jen said:


> Hey there all *waves* i'm a newbie..been recently introduced to the forum by a friend and so far im loving it!
> 
> Name: Jenny..(quite obvious from the screen name i guess hehe)
> Age: 21
> Location: hull, UK
> Profession: I'm a social work student at Hull University
> 
> Music: I like a lot of different music, quite a variety tbh. I love music from rock and roll e.g. thin lizzy, rainbow, kiss etc, to musical soundtracks and i like Metal of all kinds including girly, viking, folk..=D
> 
> Likes: music festivals, random tv programmes like the mighty boosh, clothes, cocktails, men, reading supernatural chick lit e.g. laurell k hamilton, good food and getting on my 'soapbox' about subjects im passionate about.
> 
> Dislikes: tiredness, dance music and ignorant, closed minded people
> 
> About me: The first thing to say is that i'm a complete pain in the arse, i sing too loudly, laugh to much and talk non stop hehe. Im just a student girl, skint as hell and trying to figure her place in the world. I love to sing, dance and have a good time, with or without alcohol (witnessed by people at the bus stop when i go to work with my ipod on hehe). My friends and family are the most important things to me in the world and i love making more of them (not literally yet though!)
> 
> Picture:View attachment 33027
> 
> 
> not the best photo but *shrug* it's me  (sorry if the photo's a bit big, let me know if it needs changing).
> 
> thankies..:blush:



Hello cutie... Welcome to Dims!


----------



## Just_Jen

bmann0413 said:


> Hello cutie... Welcome to Dims!



thank you very much kind sir :bow:


----------



## Jasminium

Hello everyone! Im new here; Ive lurked for a bit and finally decided to register.

Name: Jasmine
Age: 30
Location: San Francisco Bay Area
Music: Im open to any genre, but at the moment Im mostly playing: punk, hip hop, grime, and dance.
Likes: Film (especially indie and horror), live music, travel, gaming, greasy spoon diners, bad jokes, mimosas and people watching on a Sunday morning.
Dislikes: Negativity, narcissism, and general douchebaggory.
About me: Im silly, smart, and a tad shy. Im lots of s adjectives apparently.


----------



## justpengy

Name: Raye

Age: 21

Location: Texas

Profession: Student and Teacher's Aide

Music: Rock, metal and indie

Likes: Red Dwarf, Futurama, The Simpsons, creative writing, music, films (indie!), reading, photography, makeup, experimenting with beauty and fashion

Dislikes: People who lack the balls to tell me to my face what they're telling everyone behind my back. Anything else really just slides off.

About me: I'm totally outgoing, opinionated and probably the loudest of my friends. I laugh a lot and am almost always smiling and have a very dark sense of humor. People have told me more than once that, even if they didn't recognize me, they did by my booming laugh. I love writing and someday hope to publish something that's going to bring in some sort of money. Eventually, I want to own my own image consulting firm.


----------



## Just_Jen

*dances* welcome, welcome welcome!


----------



## Tad

Oooh, lot's of shiny new people--there is a great Christmas gift, cool new posters! Welcome all of you, I hope we'll be hearing more from you all.

(And JustJen, your picture is not too big at all--in fact it is quite lovely just the way it is, so no apologies needed)

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Just_Jen

edx said:


> Oooh, lot's of shiny new people--there is a great Christmas gift, cool new posters! Welcome all of you, I hope we'll be hearing more from you all.
> 
> (And JustJen, your picture is not too big at all--in fact it is quite lovely just the way it is, so no apologies needed)
> 
> Regards;
> 
> -Ed




Squeeee thank you very much Ed  :kiss2: mwahh


----------



## Maxx Awesome

Gadzooks! I haven't been in this thread since I... ummm... was last in it:doh:
Greetings to all teh n00bz!1!1!!!
I'm sure yas'll all have a crackin' time here anallananyways.


----------



## Size2B

I will post here... as long as no one welcomes me directly.
Introduction seems corney. So, shh... *stealth*
I'll stay back and talk now and then.

Name: Reserved
Age: 30 - Male
Location: USA / Reserved
Music: None specific, and don't own/dl to play any. I do listen to whatever aviable, and that's usualy top songs of the time. My place is quiet most of the time.
TV/Movies: Lots of likes and dislikes. Would be easier to list dislikes, and that would still take awhile. I like many things, or could.
Likes: We going for a short list? Many things I haven't done to know if I would or would not. No rush to do them.
Dislikes: Dishonesty. That covers a lot, so not much more than that.
About me: Reserved, said it best. Live today, but stuck in the past only to play catchup. So much to do, so littile time, but not in a rush. Don't go out much, but that's just my current state. If I find someone, it would be more about making them happy, since I'm very plyable. However, if I know something, I'm very UNReserved. That mean shy? No. I perfer to be informed before putting my foot down.

That was weird... now back to posting normally.

*quitely walks away*


----------



## supersoup

Size2B said:


> I will post here... as long as no one welcomes me directly.
> Introduction seems corney. So, shh... *stealth*
> I'll stay back and talk now and then.
> 
> Name: Reserved
> Age: 30 - Male
> Location: USA / Reserved
> Music: None specific, and don't own/dl to play any. I do listen to whatever aviable, and that's usualy top songs of the time. My place is quiet most of the time.
> TV/Movies: Lots of likes and dislikes. Would be easier to list dislikes, and that would still take awhile. I like many things, or could.
> Likes: We going for a short list? Many things I haven't done to know if I would or would not. No rush to do them.
> Dislikes: Dishonesty. That covers a lot, so not much more than that.
> About me: Reserved, said it best. Live today, but stuck in the past only to play catchup. So much to do, so littile time, but not in a rush. Don't go out much, but that's just my current state. If I find someone, it would be more about making them happy, since I'm very plyable. However, if I know something, I'm very UNReserved. That mean shy? No. I perfer to be informed before putting my foot down.
> 
> That was weird... now back to posting normally.
> 
> *quitely walks away*



welcome, most vague person ever!


----------



## Ash

Size2B said:


> I will post here... as long as no one welcomes me directly.
> Introduction seems corney. So, shh... *stealth*
> I'll stay back and talk now and then.
> 
> Name: Reserved
> Age: 30 - Male
> Location: USA / Reserved
> Music: None specific, and don't own/dl to play any. I do listen to whatever aviable, and that's usualy top songs of the time. My place is quiet most of the time.
> TV/Movies: Lots of likes and dislikes. Would be easier to list dislikes, and that would still take awhile. I like many things, or could.
> Likes: We going for a short list? Many things I haven't done to know if I would or would not. No rush to do them.
> Dislikes: Dishonesty. That covers a lot, so not much more than that.
> About me: Reserved, said it best. Live today, but stuck in the past only to play catchup. So much to do, so littile time, but not in a rush. Don't go out much, but that's just my current state. If I find someone, it would be more about making them happy, since I'm very plyable. However, if I know something, I'm very UNReserved. That mean shy? No. I perfer to be informed before putting my foot down.
> 
> That was weird... now back to posting normally.
> 
> *quitely walks away*



You and I are so alike. We're both interested in some things, but not others. And we're both quiet sometimes and loud other times. I really felt like we connected there. 

Welcome anyway!


----------



## bexy

justpengy said:


> Likes: *Red Dwarf,* Futurama, The Simpsons, creative writing, music, films (indie!), reading, photography, makeup, experimenting with beauty and fashion



*are u one of those annoying people who watches it and quotes from it constantly??


cos if so..

ME 2!

im obsessed lol, "its a, its a, its a small off duty czechoslavakian traffic warden"!*


----------



## Paul

What a cuties! yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmy.


----------



## ThickItalianPrincess

Name Jenn/ Thick Italian Princess

Age: 25 (3/12/82)

Location: Pittsburgh P.A.

Music: I love all kinds of stuff from rock to rap to classical but I really love Slow jams type r & b and old school stuff like Marvin Gaye, Otis Redding etc.

Likes: Tattoos ( i have quite a few) Pin up modeling, Leopard Print, Going to shows, Shopping  Steeler Football

Dislikes: Assholes, Liars, Deadbeat parents

About me: Well I am a Nanny for special needs kids by day and I am currently in the process of starting my own site. So I am real excited  

View attachment aaa.jpg


----------



## pat70327

ThickItalianPrincess said:


> Name Jenn/ Thick Italian Princess
> 
> Age: 25 (3/12/82)
> 
> Location: Pittsburgh P.A.
> 
> Music: I love all kinds of stuff from rock to rap to classical but I really love Slow jams type r & b and old school stuff like Marvin Gaye, Otis Redding etc.
> 
> Likes: Tattoos ( i have quite a few) Pin up modeling, Leopard Print, Going to shows, Shopping  Steeler Football
> 
> Dislikes: Assholes, Liars, Deadbeat parents
> 
> About me: Well I am a Nanny for special needs kids by day and I am currently in the process of starting my own site. So I am real excited



Welcome to dimensions! I hope you like it here, I'm knida new too... but I've already have gotten to know a lot of people... You look really pretty too  so I hope that site thing goes well

PAT/Patrick ... whatever really


----------



## Sandie S-R

ThickItalianPrincess said:


> Name Jenn/ Thick Italian Princess
> 
> Age: 25 (3/12/82)
> 
> Location: Pittsburgh P.A.
> 
> Music: I love all kinds of stuff from rock to rap to classical but I really love Slow jams type r & b and old school stuff like Marvin Gaye, Otis Redding etc.
> 
> Likes: Tattoos ( i have quite a few) Pin up modeling, Leopard Print, Going to shows, Shopping  Steeler Football
> 
> Dislikes: Assholes, Liars, Deadbeat parents
> 
> About me: Well I am a Nanny for special needs kids by day and I am currently in the process of starting my own site. So I am real excited



Welcome pretty lady! You'll have to post some pics of your tatts sometime. There are a lot of us here with tatts and it's fun to share.

Hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## Just_Jen

ThickItalianPrincess said:


> Name Jenn/ Thick Italian Princess
> 
> Age: 25 (3/12/82)
> 
> Location: Pittsburgh P.A.
> 
> Music: I love all kinds of stuff from rock to rap to classical but I really love Slow jams type r & b and old school stuff like Marvin Gaye, Otis Redding etc.
> 
> Likes: Tattoos ( i have quite a few) Pin up modeling, Leopard Print, Going to shows, Shopping  Steeler Football
> 
> Dislikes: Assholes, Liars, Deadbeat parents
> 
> About me: Well I am a Nanny for special needs kids by day and I am currently in the process of starting my own site. So I am real excited



woo welcome gorgeous girlie!


----------



## ThickItalianPrincess

Thanks everyone ! I really like it so far and thanks for making me feel so welcome!! :wubu:

XoX
Jenn


----------



## elle camino

Size2B said:


> I will post here... as long as no one welcomes me directly.
> Introduction seems corney. So, shh... *stealth*
> I'll stay back and talk now and then.
> 
> Name: Reserved
> Age: 30 - Male
> Location: USA / Reserved
> Music: None specific, and don't own/dl to play any. I do listen to whatever aviable, and that's usualy top songs of the time. My place is quiet most of the time.
> TV/Movies: Lots of likes and dislikes. Would be easier to list dislikes, and that would still take awhile. I like many things, or could.
> Likes: We going for a short list? Many things I haven't done to know if I would or would not. No rush to do them.
> Dislikes: Dishonesty. That covers a lot, so not much more than that.
> About me: Reserved, said it best. Live today, but stuck in the past only to play catchup. So much to do, so littile time, but not in a rush. Don't go out much, but that's just my current state. If I find someone, it would be more about making them happy, since I'm very plyable. However, if I know something, I'm very UNReserved. That mean shy? No. I perfer to be informed before putting my foot down.
> 
> That was weird... now back to posting normally.
> 
> *quitely walks away*








beige alert! if i don't survive, tell my wife "hello".


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79

ThickItalianPrincess said:


> Name Jenn/ Thick Italian Princess
> 
> Age: 25 (3/12/82)
> 
> Location: Pittsburgh P.A.
> 
> Music: I love all kinds of stuff from rock to rap to classical but I really love Slow jams type r & b and old school stuff like Marvin Gaye, Otis Redding etc.
> 
> Likes: Tattoos ( i have quite a few) Pin up modeling, Leopard Print, Going to shows, Shopping  Steeler Football
> 
> Dislikes: Assholes, Liars, Deadbeat parents
> 
> About me: Well I am a Nanny for special needs kids by day and I am currently in the process of starting my own site. So I am real excited



simply beautiful


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

ThickItalianPrincess said:


> Name Jenn/ Thick Italian Princess
> 
> Age: 25 (3/12/82)
> 
> Location: Pittsburgh P.A.
> 
> Music: I love all kinds of stuff from rock to rap to classical but I really love Slow jams type r & b and old school stuff like Marvin Gaye, Otis Redding etc.
> 
> Likes: Tattoos ( i have quite a few) Pin up modeling, Leopard Print, Going to shows, Shopping  Steeler Football
> 
> Dislikes: Assholes, Liars, Deadbeat parents
> 
> About me: Well I am a Nanny for special needs kids by day and I am currently in the process of starting my own site. So I am real excited



you are very beautiful!!!!


----------



## ThickItalianPrincess

IwannabeVERYfat said:


> you are very beautiful!!!!



Thank you


----------



## krazyk1372

Hello to all. Today is my first day in Dimensions. I find this site very interesting. I hope to make alot of new friends. 

Name: Kova
Age: 35
Location: Louisiana
Profession: Medical Office
Music: I love all sorts of music.
Likes:Music, Gaming, Reading,Hanging out with friends, Food, Cooking, and a lot more
Dislikes: Fake People 

View attachment kovamb.JPG


----------



## Aireman

Welcome Krazyk!


----------



## bmann0413

krazyk1372 said:


> Hello to all. Today is my first day in Dimensions. I find this site very interesting. I hope to make alot of new friends.
> 
> Name: Kova
> Age: 35
> Location: Louisiana
> Profession: Medical Office
> Music: I love all sorts of music.
> Likes:Music, Gaming, Reading,Hanging out with friends, Food, Cooking, and a lot more
> Dislikes: Fake People



YAAAAAY! Another Louisiana person! Me so happy! 

Welcome, Kova!


----------



## krazyk1372

Thanks guys for the warm welcome. And BTW Aireman, I love your tattoo.


----------



## MikaMuffin

Hi all I am new here, so I thought I would introduce myself...

Age:23

Location: Australia.

Likes: Women, All things large and large women ;P

Dislikes: Not many things really, I am a lover not a fighter!

Music: There are really too many bands that I like to mention them all here! Top 5 are Nick Cave, The White Stripes, Dresden Dolls, Foo Fighters, The Yeah Yeah Yeah's and Regina Spektor.

A Pic of me:


----------



## DUBLINDA

A very big warm welcome to all the newcomer's. It truly is great to see so many of you posting and Im looking forward to getting know you all.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79

ThickItalianPrincess said:


> Thank you



i must be like disgustingly ugly or something because everytime i say something it completely goes unnoticed but it is cool you are still very beautiful


----------



## sweet&fat

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> i must be like disgustingly ugly or something because everytime i say something it completely goes unnoticed but it is cool you are still very beautiful



You're just new to the conversation. I'm relatively new myself, and a lot of people here have known each other for a long time. Not everyone is as crazy extroverted and enthusiastic as Pat!  Just relax, keep posting, and you'll make a place for yourself.


----------



## Bafta1

sweet&fat said:


> You're just new to the conversation. I'm relatively new myself, and a lot of people here have known each other for a long time. Not everyone is as crazy extroverted and enthusiastic as Pat!  Just relax, keep posting, and you'll make a place for yourself.



I wanted to say the same thing. You have to just throw your comments out there and hope someone takes and replies to what you've said. It is scary. I'm not very good at it either, but I really wouldn't take anything personally. Some threads are really popular too, and there are myriad micro-threads going on within the same macro-thread which means that some posts can fall into black holes. It's just the way it is, and it has nothing to do with you or your words.

You'll be fine! Keep posting. You'll find a lot of warm people here.


----------



## bexy

MikaMuffin said:


> Hi all I am new here, so I thought I would introduce myself...
> 
> Age:23
> 
> Location: Australia.
> 
> Likes: Women, All things large and large women ;P
> 
> Dislikes: Not many things really, I am a lover not a fighter!
> 
> Music: There are really too many bands that I like to mention them all here! Top 5 are Nick Cave, The White Stripes, Dresden Dolls, Foo Fighters, The Yeah Yeah Yeah's and Regina Spektor.



*ok i love the fact that ur name has Mika in cos me loves him-
i love the fact that u like the dresden dolls, coin operated boy is my fave song ever-
i love that fact that u say ur a lover not a fighter-
aka ur cool!!!!!!!!!!

welcome! im bexy xo*


----------



## bexy

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> i must be like disgustingly ugly or something because everytime i say something it completely goes unnoticed but it is cool you are still very beautiful



*calm down dear! there are how many hundreds of posts on this forum! if we thanked and responded to everyone we would never leave our pcs! u dont have to start saying negative things about urself. be more postive and fun, and give urself time to settle in, stop jumping to conclusions about ur looks, this is a place about acceptance and i can assure u the last thing anyone thinks is that ur ugly. 
but saying things like this will only annoy some people, so just calm it down and bit and enjoy urself, u will soon find yourself at home  *


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79

bexylicious said:


> *calm down dear! there are how many hundreds of posts on this forum! if we thanked and responded to everyone we would never leave our pcs! u dont have to start saying negative things about urself. be more postive and fun, and give urself time to settle in, stop jumping to conclusions about ur looks, this is a place about acceptance and i can assure u the last thing anyone thinks is that ur ugly.
> but saying things like this will only annoy some people, so just calm it down and bit and enjoy urself, u will soon find yourself at home  *



very true i apologize i really don't know what came over me


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79

sweet&fat said:


> You're just new to the conversation. I'm relatively new myself, and a lot of people here have known each other for a long time. Not everyone is as crazy extroverted and enthusiastic as Pat!  Just relax, keep posting, and you'll make a place for yourself.



thank you all i appreciate you taking the time out to answer that it really means alot to me i do apologize for acting that way though


----------



## fatlane

I haven't posted here in, like, forever... might as well say hi all over again.

Hi.


----------



## pat70327

sweet&fat said:


> You're just new to the conversation. I'm relatively new myself, and a lot of people here have known each other for a long time. Not everyone is as crazy extroverted and enthusiastic as Pat!  Just relax, keep posting, and you'll make a place for yourself.



hahahhahahaahahh I cant believe it took me 2 hours to see this post!!!! Well just cause i want to feel good about myself, I'm gonna take that as a complement   and dont think I forgot about those a certain someones pics


----------



## ThickItalianPrincess

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> i must be like disgustingly ugly or something because everytime i say something it completely goes unnoticed but it is cool you are still very beautiful




aww nooo not at all! Sorry I didnt get to say hello!! Thank you and Hello!! :kiss2:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Bafta1 said:


> I wanted to say the same thing. You have to just throw your comments out there and hope someone takes and replies to what you've said. It is scary. I'm not very good at it either, but I really wouldn't take anything personally. Some threads are really popular too, and there are myriad micro-threads going on within the same macro-thread which means that some posts can fall into black holes. It's just the way it is, and it has nothing to do with you or your words.
> 
> You'll be fine! Keep posting. You'll find a lot of warm people here.


Hey Mr Bafta!!!!!! Are you from my part of the world???? The good old Midlands?! Come say hi  xxxx


----------



## MikaMuffin

bexylicious said:


> *ok i love the fact that ur name has Mika in cos me loves him-
> i love the fact that u like the dresden dolls, coin operated boy is my fave song ever-
> i love that fact that u say ur a lover not a fighter-
> aka ur cool!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> welcome! im bexy xo*



Hey bexy  Thanks for the welcome!
you seem pretty damn cool yourself, hot too 

Thanks again

Mika


----------



## supersoup

hi all!!!

i'm new, just wanted to say hello!!


----------



## pat70327

supersoup said:


> hi all!!!
> 
> i'm new, just wanted to say hello!!



Hey I'm new but I've already posted here.... but supersoup.... I just looked at your profile and I gotta say that is the cutest pic I have seen since I've been here, well it probably the cutest pic I've ever seen! 

PAT


----------



## pat70327

wow and your from Ohio too???


----------



## angel-1

pat70327 said:


> Hey I'm new but I've already posted here.... but supersoup.... I just looked at your profile and I gotta say that is the cutest pic I have seen since I've been here, well it probably the cutest pic I've ever seen!
> 
> PAT



Supersoup is really the most adorable creature ever:smitten:


----------



## pat70327

angel-1 said:


> Supersoup is really the most adorable creature ever:smitten:



OMG yeesssssss!!!!!!!!!! Just looking at that pic almost gave me a..... heart attack?? lol :doh: but yes she seem adorable and her avatar is fucking awesome too


----------



## Tad

krazyk1372 said:


> Hello to all. Today is my first day in Dimensions. I find this site very interesting. I hope to make alot of new friends.
> 
> Name: Kova





MikaMuffin said:


> Hi all I am new here, so I thought I would introduce myself...



Welcome to both of you! :bow:


----------



## katherine bruce

Hi All 

I'm new here so a quick introduction about me: 


Name: Katherine (Kate)
Age: 50
Location: Leeds area 
Profession: Civil servant 
Music: Rock,Pop,Jazz 
Likes: Films, clubs,reading,vicar of dibley,eating out food 
Dislikes: bad manners,bad breath & bad films 
About me: I'm a 50 year old bbw, steadily gaining up to 95 kgs so far and looking to get bigger,way bigger.


----------



## Tad

katherine bruce said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm new here so a quick introduction about me:
> 
> 
> Name: Katherine (Kate)
> Age: 50
> Location: Leeds area
> Profession: Civil servant
> Music: Rock,Pop,Jazz
> Likes: Films, clubs,reading,vicar of dibley,eating out food
> Dislikes: bad manners,bad breath & bad films
> About me: I'm a 50 year old bbw, steadily gaining up to 95 kgs so far and looking to get bigger,way bigger.



Welcome--and cool to see that enjoying being fat is not just for the 20-somethings. Would love to hear more about your journey to deciding to get fatter.


----------



## katherine bruce

edx said:


> Welcome--and cool to see that enjoying being fat is not just for the 20-somethings. Would love to hear more about your journey to deciding to get fatter.



Hi 

Thanks for the welcome 

I have spent too many years worrying over my weight and worrying if i can fit into a size 12 dress, and I came to wonder what the heck for !! I enjoy my food, I am fit and healthy and I do quite a bit of walking as well. 

Anyway I am now a happy and contented size 18 and I see no reason why my weight gain can't continue at a steady pace as long as I am sensible with it and and keep healthy along the way. My ex partner was keen on me doing this and our sex life seemed to sparkle as I became larger as well. He seemed to like the fact that there was more of me. I have gained from 12 stone to 15 stone in the last year and half & I will go to 20 stone and beyond most likely. 

Kate


----------



## Just_Jen

*waves* hiyaaa all newbies ^_^


----------



## Blackjack

supersoup said:


> hi all!!!
> 
> i'm new, just wanted to say hello!!



LIES!


----------



## Aireman

supersoup said:


> hi all!!!
> 
> i'm new, just wanted to say hello!!



And you have posted only _3,527 times???_


----------



## supersoup

Blackjack said:


> LIES!



aaahahahahahaha!! beej, i can not rep you unfortunately. loooove you!


also, thanks pat and angel, for being rather kind to me.


----------



## bexy

*heloooooooooooo all newbies from a very drunk one eye open bex *


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome NOObeees! 


:bow:


----------



## angel-1

supersoup said:


> aaahahahahahaha!! beej, i can not rep you unfortunately. loooove you!
> 
> 
> also, thanks pat and angel, for being rather kind to me.



My pleasure.:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

bexylicious said:


> *heloooooooooooo all newbies from a very drunk one eye open bex *


Im feeling your pain Bexy  hehe.......Ive just got back from work aswell! Work and severe hangovers = bad.....! But had my favourite hangover cure! A big mac! mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Just_Jen

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Im feeling your pain Bexy  hehe.......Ive just got back from work aswell! Work and severe hangovers = bad.....! But had my favourite hangover cure! A big mac! mmmmmmmmmmmm



a big mac..hmm i might have to try that next time i've been drinking!


----------



## pat70327

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Im feeling your pain Bexy  hehe.......Ive just got back from work aswell! Work and severe hangovers = bad.....! But had my favourite hangover cure! A big mac! mmmmmmmmmmmm



My favorite cure is to start drinking again... then get drunk... = no hang over, lol

Then again I wouldnt do that before work


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

pat70327 said:


> My favorite cure is to start drinking again... then get drunk... = no hang over, lol
> 
> Then again I wouldnt do that before work


I think thats the theory of most alcoholics Pat! Lol!!!! No I wouldnt do that before work Ill end up with no job! Tee hee, think I'll just stick to the big mac....awwwww that one was 5 hours ago I can feel the craving coming on for another one!


----------



## pat70327

missy_blue_eyez said:


> I think thats the theory of most alcoholics Pat! Lol!!!! No I wouldnt do that before work Ill end up with no job! Tee hee, think I'll just stick to the big mac....awwwww that one was 5 hours ago I can feel the craving coming on for another one!



haha ... Its fine for me to start drinking right when I wake up... because its just called fun till you graduate collage, then your an alcoholic (I dont get hang overs luckly) espishally if I'm still drunk from the night before (football season=drink till 5-6am then sleep till 10, wake up,drink go to the game lol)


----------



## DUBLINDA

missy_blue_eyez said:


> I think thats the theory of most alcoholics Pat! Lol!!!! No I wouldnt do that before work Ill end up with no job! Tee hee, think I'll just stick to the big mac....awwwww that one was 5 hours ago I can feel the craving coming on for another one!




Craving for big mac's, I can so relate to that one, I also crave kfc on a regular basis but as I live no-where near either of them I dont get them very often but you go girl, Im loving your work!!! :bow:


----------



## Just_Jen

pat70327 said:


> haha ... Its fine for me to start drinking right when I wake up... because its just called fun till you graduate collage, then your an alcoholic (I dont get hang overs luckly) espishally if I'm still drunk from the night before (football season=drink till 5-6am then sleep till 10, wake up,drink go to the game lol)



haha that's my mantra too..you dont get glared at for drinking when you're a student...it's *expected *!


----------



## snapcase

hey all, i'm new.
i'm from southern california, 24 yrs old, currently single, i'm a skinny guy who likes thick girls, etc etc...
... i like long walks on short piers and my favorite color is biege (not really).


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

snapcase said:


> hey all, i'm new.
> i'm from southern california, 24 yrs old, currently single, i'm a skinny guy who likes thick girls, etc etc...
> ... i like long walks on short piers and my favorite color is biege (not really).


Ello! Looks like we have a comedian in the house..........? hehe. So what is actually your favourite colour, or do you actually really like beige but are trying to hide it with the sarcasm? hehe x


----------



## ThickItalianPrincess

missy_blue_eyez said:


> I think thats the theory of most alcoholics Pat! Lol!!!! No I wouldnt do that before work Ill end up with no job! Tee hee, think I'll just stick to the big mac....awwwww that one was 5 hours ago I can feel the craving coming on for another one!



mmm it's 8 am and i could go for a big mac...or maybe a bacon egg and cheese biscuit...off to McDonalds i go hehe :eat2:


----------



## qwertyman173

ThickItalianPrincess said:


> mmm it's 8 am and i could go for a big mac...or maybe a bacon egg and cheese biscuit...off to McDonalds i go hehe :eat2:



"Hamburgers! The cornerstone of any nutritious breakfast!" :eat2:

Introductory thread leads to hangover cure thread leads to random movie quote thread! 


As for a hangover cure, I find that a litre of cold water works well. Then some coca cola - the diet stuff doesn't work. Food for me when hungover is a big no no.


----------



## xpandr

i'm new, too! 

21, single, and a fatty.
i guess i'm home 

:happy:


----------



## texasdreamer

Name: amy
Age: 41
Location: galveston, tx
Profession: floral design
Music: Rock, classical and indie
Likes: Films, travel, the sea, coffee, reading, history, sweetpotatos,
chocolate
weight: 240:kiss2:


----------



## fotoman54

NAME:fotoman54
LOCATION:Olympia, WA
PROFESSION:retired
MUSIC:all types of Old Fashion Rock and Roll
LIKES: BBW, woodworking, computers
DISLIKES: mean people
ABOUT ME: i am a 53 year old BHM, about 240lbs, confidence in myself as i get older.


----------



## mimosa

Hi, welcome everyone!


----------



## out.of.habit

Hello newbies! Make yourselves at home. Welcome to the boards!


----------



## arianerae

I'm New here! 
Looks like it's going to be a fun time!
Thanks ya'll!
<3

Name: Ari Rae
Age: 18
Location: WISCONSIN
Profession: Hot Biiitch.
Music: I like a little of everything. Anything I can sing to, cry to, dance to, shower to, drive to..
Likes: Good Friends. Family. My Ipod. Taco Bell. Johnny Knoxville.McD's Iced Coffee. Long drives on sunny days. Wisconsin Winters. Horror Movies. Diamonds.
Dislikes: Drama. Da Bears. Yellow Snow. Cheerleaders. Women with Mustaches. 
About me: Single. 222lbs. 5'8'' 42D. 
Pictures:
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a238/arianerae/Muah/WOO/Wouuut008jpg.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a238/arianerae/Muah/WOO/kkj.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a238/arianerae/Muah/shorthair.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a238/arianerae/Muah/Picture042.jpg

[More pics on Myspace if you want to see]


----------



## natesnap

NAME: Nate
LOCATION: Seattle, WA
PROFESSION: Training to be a commercial diver (underwater welder)
MUSIC: Emo, Punk, Metal, Rap
LIKES: Working with my hands, the outdoors, working out.
DISLIKES: High School Musical
ABOUT ME: I'm 20 years old, 6"2, 215 lbs. My dream is to become a deep sea diver and explore the world. I'm also not afraid to admit I'm a huge nerd/geek.


----------



## out.of.habit

natesnap said:


> NAME: Nate
> LOCATION: Seattle, WA
> PROFESSION: Training to be a commercial diver (underwater welder)
> MUSIC: Emo, Punk, Metal, Rap
> LIKES: Working with my hands, the outdoors, working out.
> DISLIKES: High School Musical
> ABOUT ME: I'm 20 years old, 6"2, 215 lbs. My dream is to become a deep sea diver and explore the world. *I'm also not afraid to admit I'm a huge nerd/geek.*



Heh. You'll find we're into that here.


----------



## supersoup

out.of.habit said:


> Heh. You'll find we're into that here.



extremely!!


----------



## Ash

*sidenote*

Miss OOH is so cute in her avatar. <3!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

texasdreamer said:


> Name: amy
> Age: 41
> Location: galveston, tx
> Profession: floral design
> Music: Rock, classical and indie
> Likes: Films, travel, the sea, coffee, reading, history, sweetpotatos,
> chocolate
> weight: 240:kiss2:



Hey!! We live outside Dallas and we LOVE Galveston!! transplants here - welcome to Dimensions!!


----------



## Mevee

Hi...I'm new here

Name: Jeff
Country: Canada
Province: B.C
City: Victoria
Profession: Student
Age: 17
Hobbies: Video games, anime, computers, golf
Weight: 170

I'm here to make friends, it would be interesting if anybody from Victoria went to this site thought haha ^^


----------



## Tad

Hi Ari and Nate, welcome to Dimensions!

Jeff, I hate having to say this, but you are supposed to be 18 to post here. So most likely the mods will be contacting you shortly to say please come back on your birthday :-( Sorry about that. And I do hope you'll be back when you are officially 18--it is always great to see more canucks on here!

-Ed


----------



## Mevee

my bad, I guess if there is a way I could delete my account, if not the mods will do it, bye everyone ^^


----------



## Aireman

arianerae said:


> Name: Ari Rae
> Age: 18
> Location: WISCONSIN
> Profession: Hot Biiitch.
> Music: I like a little of everything. Anything I can sing to, cry to, dance to, shower to, drive to..
> Likes: Good Friends. Family. My Ipod. Taco Bell. Johnny Knoxville.McD's Iced Coffee. Long drives on sunny days. Wisconsin Winters. Horror Movies. Diamonds.
> http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a238/arianerae/Muah/WOO/Wouuut008jpg.jpg
> http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a238/arianerae/Muah/WOO/kkj.jpg
> http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a238/arianerae/Muah/shorthair.jpg
> [/QUOTE]
> "k it's official! i feel really old now!
> :p


----------



## bmann0413

arianerae said:


> I'm New here!
> Looks like it's going to be a fun time!
> Thanks ya'll!
> <3
> 
> Name: Ari Rae
> Age: 18
> Location: WISCONSIN
> Profession: Hot Biiitch.
> Music: I like a little of everything. Anything I can sing to, cry to, dance to, shower to, drive to..
> Likes: Good Friends. Family. My Ipod. Taco Bell. Johnny Knoxville.McD's Iced Coffee. Long drives on sunny days. Wisconsin Winters. Horror Movies. Diamonds.
> Dislikes: Drama. Da Bears. Yellow Snow. Cheerleaders. Women with Mustaches.
> About me: Single. 222lbs. 5'8'' 42D.
> Pictures:
> http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a238/arianerae/Muah/WOO/Wouuut008jpg.jpg
> http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a238/arianerae/Muah/WOO/kkj.jpg
> http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a238/arianerae/Muah/shorthair.jpg
> http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a238/arianerae/Muah/Picture042.jpg
> 
> [More pics on Myspace if you want to see]



Holy hell, you're hot...  :smitten:


----------



## pat70327

arianerae said:


> I'm New here!
> Looks like it's going to be a fun time!
> Thanks ya'll!
> <3
> 
> Name: Ari Rae
> Age: 18
> Location: WISCONSIN
> Profession: Hot Biiitch.
> Music: I like a little of everything. Anything I can sing to, cry to, dance to, shower to, drive to..
> Likes: Good Friends. Family. My Ipod. Taco Bell. Johnny Knoxville.McD's Iced Coffee. Long drives on sunny days. Wisconsin Winters. Horror Movies. Diamonds.
> Dislikes: Drama. Da Bears. Yellow Snow. Cheerleaders. Women with Mustaches.
> About me: Single. 222lbs. 5'8'' 42D.
> Pictures:
> http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a238/arianerae/Muah/WOO/Wouuut008jpg.jpg
> http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a238/arianerae/Muah/WOO/kkj.jpg
> http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a238/arianerae/Muah/shorthair.jpg
> http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a238/arianerae/Muah/Picture042.jpg
> 
> [More pics on Myspace if you want to see]



Hey... hope you like it here, and you look like a great girl 

PAT


----------



## out.of.habit

Ashley said:


> *sidenote*
> 
> Miss OOH is so cute in her avatar. <3!



Aw, honey. I just saw this. Thank you, Gorgeous!


----------



## ivnslady

I am a thirty -something BBW. I am happily married to a BHM FA who tells me every day that I'm the sexiest thing he has ever seen, which is good enough for me!
Just wanted to say hello and that I will be hanging out here. I think this place is wonderful; where one can be accepted no matter what their size or shape. I don't know much about the technical stuff like avatars and such,
but I really enjoy the discussions, and I'll learn the rest as I go along..
That's about all I can think of right now.


----------



## out.of.habit

ivnslady said:


> I am a thirty -something BBW. I am happily married to a BHM FA who tells me every day that I'm the sexiest thing he has ever seen, which is good enough for me!
> Just wanted to say hello and that I will be hanging out here. I think this place is wonderful; where one can be accepted no matter what their size or shape. I don't know much about the technical stuff like avatars and such,
> but I really enjoy the discussions, and I'll learn the rest as I go along..
> That's about all I can think of right now.



Welcome welcome!


----------



## Tad

ivnslady said:


> I am a thirty -something BBW. I am happily married to a BHM FA who tells me every day that I'm the sexiest thing he has ever seen, which is good enough for me!
> Just wanted to say hello and that I will be hanging out here. I think this place is wonderful; where one can be accepted no matter what their size or shape. I don't know much about the technical stuff like avatars and such,
> but I really enjoy the discussions, and I'll learn the rest as I go along..
> That's about all I can think of right now.



Welcome! Always great to see happily married big folk  Is your husband on the forums too? Anyway, I hope we'll hear more from you soon 

PS. I don't know if you are an FFA, but if so you might also want to say hi over on the BHM/FFA board, as not everyone over there reads over here.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Rawkie

*Hey Ladies and Gents,*
I go by the name Rawkie.
Pretty much new to the BBW scene and the dimensions forum. 
A little about me :
I am a open-minded ,down to earth ,pretty mellow at times,happy,loving:smitten:
23 year old soon to be 24 on the 18th of January woo hoo
I'm currently Located in Virginia (has to be one of the most boring states of all!!) I enjoy traveling, and meeting new, cool, and exciting people! I hope I can meet some really cool bbws,ssbbws and FAs a like who might share the same interest. So if your up for being friends dont be shy shoot me a message, I don't bite!!


----------



## The Orange Mage

By no means am I new here, but now you can have a face to put with my inane ramblings.  

View attachment n593435187_2080781_8748.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I usually like your ramblings, Mage  :bow:


----------



## MrsSunGoddess

Welcome everyone, I've been here a short time and I'm having a blast. It took me several months to post, once I joined.

Lynne


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Nice to see you on the boards, Lynne


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero

Hi. I joined this site on recommendation from Casey, TSL to some of you. I'm new to fat acceptance, and I came to here to broaden my mind. No pun intended. So, hello.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Oh, M, I'm damn excited you're here. Guys, I've known TIMH for 10+ years! HI HI HI!


----------



## Renaissance Woman

TeddyIsMyHero said:


> Hi. I joined this site on recommendation from Casey, TSL to some of you. I'm new to fat acceptance, and I came to here to broaden my mind. No pun intended. So, hello.


This post is useless without pictures.


----------



## supersoup

TeddyIsMyHero said:


> Hi. I joined this site on recommendation from Casey, TSL to some of you. I'm new to fat acceptance, and I came to here to broaden my mind. No pun intended. So, hello.



i love me some casey. therefore, you are rad.

welcome!


----------



## James

TeddyIsMyHero said:


> Hi. I joined this site on recommendation from Casey, TSL to some of you. I'm new to fat acceptance, and I came to here to broaden my mind. No pun intended. So, hello.



Hi Teddy... thats an interesting screen name you have..?

anyways, always glad to see new people joining... welcome!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

*curtsies her welcome to TIMH*


----------



## Alias Registration

hello. i am new here.
Name: Al
Age: 23
Location: California, U.S.A.
Profession: Sales
Music: Rock and Punk
Likes: Fat Girls
Dislikes: Weight Loss
About me: i am a nice guy who loves fat acceptance


----------



## alienlanes

TeddyIsMyHero said:


> Hi. I joined this site on recommendation from Casey, TSL to some of you. I'm new to fat acceptance, and I came to here to broaden my mind. No pun intended. So, hello.



Bully for you! A friend of Casey's is a friend of the nation!


----------



## Ash

TeddyIsMyHero said:


> Hi. I joined this site on recommendation from Casey, TSL to some of you. I'm new to fat acceptance, and I came to here to broaden my mind. No pun intended. So, hello.



Hi Teddy! 

Casey rules, and she's hot, so it follows that you rule and you're hot too!


----------



## liz (di-va)

Hallo Nu People!  Wilkommen.


----------



## Just_Jen

hey all newbies! welcome  love dimensions and we'll love you...

WOOT *bounces away*


----------



## out.of.habit

Welcome TeddyIsMyHero and Alias Registration!

TIMH, you've been acronymed. Now you must stay.


----------



## sugar and spice

Hi every one, my name is Fran. I am a SSBBW 5'10 550 +lbs. I have been a reader of Dimensions for years both the magazine and the web boards. I used to post occasionally on the old web board under a different name I think it was superszbabe. I met my husband Rich through Dimensions we have our picture and story on the success stories area here. Sorry I don't have a current picture but I don't have a digital camera at the moment.
I live in Ohio near Cleveland and Rich and I have been married almost 8 years he has 2 kids 16 and 19 from a previous marriage. I am really happy Dimensions is here, it certainly changed my life for the better. I hope I can get to know all of you and join in all the fun.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Welcome to the Boards, Sugar 
*curtsies her welcome*


----------



## Meagan

Hi, Im new to the board, just thought I'd introduce myself!

Name: Meagan
Age: 23
Location: Toronto
Profession: School Board
Music: Everything and anything! The last concert I went to was Paul Brandt and the one before was Ministry!
Likes: Sunshine, hot sand, the smell of the wind, huge piles of crunchy leaves, good friends, camp fires, and beer! Also, renaissance faires and the SCA!
Dislikes: Untoward body hair! 
About me: 6'1", 330lbs. Newly single and loving it!!! 

View attachment RenWench_061103090119.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

I used to be 23

-sigh-


----------



## pat70327

Meagan said:


> Hi, Im new to the board, just thought I'd introduce myself!
> 
> Name: Meagan
> Age: 23
> Location: Toronto
> Profession: School Board
> Music: Everything and anything! The last concert I went to was Paul Brandt and the one before was Ministry!
> Likes: Sunshine, hot sand, the smell of the wind, huge piles of crunchy leaves, good friends, camp fires, and beer! Also, renaissance faires and the SCA!
> Dislikes: Untoward body hair!
> About me: 6'1", 330lbs. Newly single and loving it!!!



hey meagan! I hope your liking it here... It really is a great place, I'm pat by the way


----------



## Jon Blaze

Meagan said:


> Hi, Im new to the board, just thought I'd introduce myself!
> 
> Name: Meagan
> Age: 23
> Location: Toronto
> Profession: School Board
> Music: Everything and anything! The last concert I went to was Paul Brandt and the one before was Ministry!
> Likes: Sunshine, hot sand, the smell of the wind, huge piles of crunchy leaves, good friends, camp fires, and beer! Also, renaissance faires and the SCA!
> Dislikes: Untoward body hair!
> About me: 6'1", 330lbs. Newly single and loving it!!!



You're pretty! And I like tall women. 

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## bexy

Meagan said:


> Hi, Im new to the board, just thought I'd introduce myself!
> 
> Name: Meagan
> Age: 23
> Location: Toronto
> Profession: School Board
> Music: Everything and anything! The last concert I went to was Paul Brandt and the one before was Ministry!
> Likes: Sunshine, hot sand, the smell of the wind, huge piles of crunchy leaves, good friends, camp fires, and beer! Also, renaissance faires and the SCA!
> Dislikes: Untoward body hair!
> About me: 6'1", 330lbs. Newly single and loving it!!!



*WOW! ur beautiful! and ur my weight and height so we can swap clothes yey! oh wait you live in canada......never mind! 

welcome!*


----------



## Tad

Hey Meagan, always good to see more canucks on board! I hope we hear a lot more from you soon 

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Meagan said:


> Hi, Im new to the board, just thought I'd introduce myself!
> 
> Name: Meagan
> Age: 23
> Location: Toronto
> Profession: School Board
> Music: Everything and anything! The last concert I went to was Paul Brandt and the one before was Ministry!
> Likes: Sunshine, hot sand, the smell of the wind, huge piles of crunchy leaves, good friends, camp fires, and beer! Also, renaissance faires and the SCA!
> Dislikes: Untoward body hair!
> About me: 6'1", 330lbs. Newly single and loving it!!!


'6,1' awwwww am sooooooooooooooooo jealous! hehe im so short....jus a ickle 5,3 for me


----------



## Meagan

Thanks for the welcome guys! I've been poking around and this place is awesome! Filled awith hot womens nd sexy mens all loving on each other! wooo!  

Bexylicious - I totally want to borrow your socks! I love them! They look so cute in your pics!


----------



## poppinoutd07

Hello all newbie here saying hello

Name: Michael
Age: 25
Location: San Antonio
Profession: finance
Music: Eclectic, not really into rap though
Likes: cars, music, movies, theme parks, bowling, pool 
About me: 5'7 180 going back and forth on gaining or not


----------



## PeacefulGem

Name: Jen but some call me Gem
Age: 25
Location: Iowa
Profession: Homemaker and SSBBW Model 
Music: I like a lot of different stuff, but mostly laid-back beats and love songs. My favorite band is Tonic.
Likes: Laughing with friends and family, Dining (Buffets!!! *hehe*), Tattoos and The Sims
Dislikes: Heat and Mean People
About me: I'm fat and don't apologize for it. I'm not a feedee or a gainer, I just absolutely love to eat! Hey, wanna go to the Olive Garden? Mmmm... hehe


----------



## Artflsoul

Hi people...  I used to be a regular here a long time ago. (like when dimensions was but a mere subfolder on the pencomputing.com domain). I was able to re-create my old name so I'm "re-introducing) myself.

Name: Wayne
Age: 55
Location: New Hampshire
Profession: computers
Music: Eclectic
Likes: Woodworking, music, movies, computers, investing, pool
About me: 5'9 190, Been an "FA" as long as I can remember.


----------



## Happy FA

Welcome Gem, you are a great addition to the boards


----------



## Happy FA

sugar and spice said:


> Hi every one, my name is Fran. I am a SSBBW 5'10 550 +lbs. I have been a reader of Dimensions for years both the magazine and the web boards. I used to post occasionally on the old web board under a different name I think it was superszbabe. I met my husband Rich through Dimensions we have our picture and story on the success stories area here. Sorry I don't have a current picture but I don't have a digital camera at the moment.
> I live in Ohio near Cleveland and Rich and I have been married almost 8 years he has 2 kids 16 and 19 from a previous marriage. I am really happy Dimensions is here, it certainly changed my life for the better. I hope I can get to know all of you and join in all the fun.


Welcome Fran, so glad you've introduced yourself to the boards.


----------



## Tad

Artflsoul said:


> Hi people...  I used to be a regular here a long time ago. (like when dimensions was but a mere subfolder on the pencomputing.com domain). I was able to re-create my old name so I'm "re-introducing) myself.



Welcome back! I don't recall that handle off hand, but I'm sure I saw you around back then (I may have been under the name Tad at the time). Anyway, glad you re-joined us!


----------



## Artflsoul

edx said:


> Welcome back! I don't recall that handle off hand, but I'm sure I saw you around back then (I may have been under the name Tad at the time). Anyway, glad you re-joined us!



Thanks... looks like things have changed a lot. I've peeked in from time to time over the years but never logged in. It will be interesting to see if some of the "old timers" are still around.


----------



## born2makeuhappy

hey every one i just joined here so want to stop by and say Hi to every one. 

I am from Toronto,Canada. if you want know more about me feel free to message me. 

i have my face picture link in signature. 

Respect!!! 

View attachment S6000326 [320x200].JPG


----------



## Lil BigginZ

new here. stumbled on this website while doing research to start a adult website for the wife. she has been a big fan of *site omitted* for a while now and she wanted to try it out. so i told her i could build her site for her and i found this place. seems like a good community of people. i plan to stick around and chat. 

Name: BigginZ
Age: 25
Location: Martinsburg, WV
Profession: Husband
Music: mostly like metal and hard rock. but i can deal with pretty much any music. doesn't mean i like it but i can tolerate it. except for country.
Likes: big women, tattoos & piercings, music, horror & comedy movies, playing guitar & keyboard.
Dislikes: alcoholics & rules. 
About me: married and fat lol. been losing weight for the last 6 months of my life. i weigh 611 right now started losing weight when i realized how big i was at 728. but it seems like weight loss talk around here is a no no so i wont talk about it lol. for more about me you can go to my myspace at www.myspace.com/bigginz
Pictures:


----------



## Tad

Lil BigginZ said:


> About me: married and fat lol. been losing weight for the last 6 months of my life. i weigh 611 right now started losing weight when i realized how big i was at 728. but it seems like weight loss talk around here is a no no so i wont talk about it lol. for more about me you can go to my myspace at www.myspace.com/bigginz
> Pictures:



Hmmm, I'm thinking you should definately also go say 'hi' on the FFA/BHM board!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

edx said:


> Hmmm, I'm thinking you should definately also go say 'hi' on the FFA/BHM board!



yeah i've been in there looking around. i am still getting use to all these acronyms this community has. lol i know what i bbw was but never knew what ffa/fa/bhm was until i asked the wife. she told me about it all. i had no clue communities like this existed until the other month or so,


----------



## Surlysomething

Lil BigginZ said:


> new here. stumbled on this website while doing research to start a adult website for the wife. she has been a big fan of bigcuties.com for a while now and she wanted to try it out. so i told her i could build her site for her and i found this place. seems like a good community of people. i plan to stick around and chat.
> 
> Name: BigginZ
> Age: 25
> Location: Martinsburg, WV
> Profession: Husband
> Music: mostly like metal and hard rock. but i can deal with pretty much any music. doesn't mean i like it but i can tolerate it. except for country.
> Likes: big women, tattoos & piercings, music, horror & comedy movies, playing guitar & keyboard.
> Dislikes: alcoholics & rules.
> About me: married and fat lol. been losing weight for the last 6 months of my life. i weigh 611 right now started losing weight when i realized how big i was at 728. but it seems like weight loss talk around here is a no no so i wont talk about it lol. for more about me you can go to my myspace at www.myspace.com/bigginz
> Pictures:




I don't see why you can't talk about losing weight if you're trying to get healthy. You're not saying, "hey, look at me..I want to be anorexic and I hate fat"

Then i'd have to kick your ass.


Oh and welcome.

Heh.
:bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

born2makeuhappy said:


> hey every one i just joined here so want to stop by and say Hi to every one.
> 
> I am from Toronto,Canada. if you want know more about me feel free to message me.
> 
> i have my face picture link in signature.
> 
> Respect!!!




Howdy from Vancouver! And welcome. 
:bow:


----------



## TraciJo67

born2makeuhappy said:


> hey every one i just joined here so want to stop by and say Hi to every one.
> 
> I am from Toronto,Canada. if you want know more about me feel free to message me.
> 
> i have my face picture link in signature.
> 
> Respect!!!



Dear Born,
How YOU doin'?

Sincerely,
a very fat & cute 25-year-old hottie with no hub & child ... I promise ...


----------



## phatfatgirl

Hmmmmmmmm (at Traci Jo) :shocked: 



lmao


----------



## Surlysomething

TraciJo67 said:


> Dear Born,
> How YOU doin'?
> 
> Sincerely,
> a very fat & cute 25-year-old hottie with no hub & child ... I promise ...


 

you're a goober


----------



## Jon Blaze

Lil BigginZ said:


> new here. stumbled on this website while doing research to start a adult website for the wife. she has been a big fan of **edit** for a while now and she wanted to try it out. so i told her i could build her site for her and i found this place. seems like a good community of people. i plan to stick around and chat.
> 
> Name: BigginZ
> Age: 25
> Location: Martinsburg, WV
> Profession: Husband
> Music: mostly like metal and hard rock. but i can deal with pretty much any music. doesn't mean i like it but i can tolerate it. except for country.
> Likes: big women, tattoos & piercings, music, horror & comedy movies, playing guitar & keyboard.
> Dislikes: alcoholics & rules.
> About me: married and fat lol. been losing weight for the last 6 months of my life. i weigh 611 right now started losing weight when i realized how big i was at 728. but it seems like weight loss talk around here is a no no so i wont talk about it lol. for more about me you can go to my myspace at www.myspace.com/bigginz
> Pictures:



It depends on how you do it, and your intent. I have to agree with Surly too, in that maybe it's not so bad as long as you don't start talking about t3h fat being a SIN OMG. All I can say is: Love yourself now, and ask questions later.

Welcome, and good luck.


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero

My own acronym. I am agush with... with... some good feelings. Vocabulary needs some work, still... Nonetheless, I am happy to be here, and even happier to be welcomed and acronymed.  Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## maggiemay

Hi. I hope I'm doing this right! I haven't posted on a message board quite like this in a long time. My name is Maggie and I often go by MaggieMay online, or just plain ole Maggie. Here's a little about me:

Name: Maggie
Age: 37
Location: Pennsylvania
Profession: work at home mom
Music: I like the stuff my 16 yr old daughter listens to. mostly urban/r&b/hip hop....but I also can appreciate classical, jazz and classic rock. 
Likes: dancing (don't go out at ALL any more, but sure did like it when I did!), reading, a good, old fashioned bubble bath in a gigantic tub and some good old fashioned romance (yeah, I'm old fashioned) 
Dislikes: Rude, fake people
About me: I'm a 37 yr old mom to 4 kids, married for almost 20 years, had a few lifestyle changes over the years...I currently weigh about 330 lbs, which is my highest weight. My lowest adult weight is 175. Haven't been there since I was 18.


picture:

Not sure if I'm doing this right, but I'm going to try to attach a picture of me.






it's just my face, but I'll try to get a current full body pic soon.


----------



## StarryNites

Hi everyone, I'm new to the site but have already met some wonderful people who are frequent visitors here!!

So about me.....

NAME:Nikki or alot of friends call me Rock Starr lol
LOCATION:New Jerzee
PROFESSION:jack of all trades
MUSIC:i like everything from country to hard rock.. But lean more toward rock 
LIKES:MUSIC MUSIC MUSIC, My computer, Tattoos and Piercings lol
DISLIKES: back stabbing beotches and hypocrites
ABOUT ME: i am a 28 year old bbw 

Gonna try to do a pic here:


----------



## pat70327

StarryNites said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the site but have already met some wonderful people who are frequent visitors here!!
> 
> So about me.....
> 
> NAME:Nikki or alot of friends call me Rock Starr lol
> LOCATION:New Jerzee
> PROFESSION:jack of all trades
> MUSIC:i like everything from country to hard rock.. But lean more toward rock
> LIKES:MUSIC MUSIC MUSIC, My computer, Tattoos and Piercings lol
> DISLIKES: back stabbing beotches and hypocrites
> ABOUT ME: i am a 28 year old bbw
> 
> Gonna try to do a pic here:



hey I hope your liking it here... and you look great in the pics :wubu:


----------



## bmann0413

maggiemay said:


> Hi. I hope I'm doing this right! I haven't posted on a message board quite like this in a long time. My name is Maggie and I often go by MaggieMay online, or just plain ole Maggie. Here's a little about me:
> 
> Name: Maggie
> Age: 37
> Location: Pennsylvania
> Profession: work at home mom
> Music: I like the stuff my 16 yr old daughter listens to. mostly urban/r&b/hip hop....but I also can appreciate classical, jazz and classic rock.
> Likes: dancing (don't go out at ALL any more, but sure did like it when I did!), reading, a good, old fashioned bubble bath in a gigantic tub and some good old fashioned romance (yeah, I'm old fashioned)
> Dislikes: Rude, fake people
> About me: I'm a 37 yr old mom to 4 kids, married for almost 20 years, had a few lifestyle changes over the years...I currently weigh about 330 lbs, which is my highest weight. My lowest adult weight is 175. Haven't been there since I was 18.
> 
> 
> picture:
> 
> Not sure if I'm doing this right, but I'm going to try to attach a picture of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's just my face, but I'll try to get a current full body pic soon.



Seems like you're a really cool mom...


----------



## bmann0413

StarryNites said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the site but have already met some wonderful people who are frequent visitors here!!
> 
> So about me.....
> 
> NAME:Nikki or alot of friends call me Rock Starr lol
> LOCATION:New Jerzee
> PROFESSION:jack of all trades
> MUSIC:i like everything from country to hard rock.. But lean more toward rock
> LIKES:MUSIC MUSIC MUSIC, My computer, Tattoos and Piercings lol
> DISLIKES: back stabbing beotches and hypocrites
> ABOUT ME: i am a 28 year old bbw
> 
> Gonna try to do a pic here:



Can I call you Starr? You're pretty... 

Welcome new peoples! Enjoy Dims like everyone else has!


----------



## Just_Jen

StarryNites said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the site but have already met some wonderful people who are frequent visitors here!!
> 
> So about me.....
> 
> NAME:Nikki or alot of friends call me Rock Starr lol
> LOCATION:New Jerzee
> PROFESSION:jack of all trades
> MUSIC:i like everything from country to hard rock.. But lean more toward rock
> LIKES:MUSIC MUSIC MUSIC, My computer, Tattoos and Piercings lol
> DISLIKES: back stabbing beotches and hypocrites
> ABOUT ME: i am a 28 year old bbw
> 
> Gonna try to do a pic here:



Welcome missy  beautiful!!


----------



## maggiemay

Thanks BMann! I think my coolness just comes naturally. :-D Can I add you to my myspace? It's http://www.myspace.com/maggiemay92. Anyone can add me. :-D


----------



## maggiemay

Nikki, you are cute! You remind me of my childhood friend, Andrea. In fact, you could be sisters!


----------



## MrsSunGoddess

Welcome to all the new people, I love the energy everyone is exuding, feels good! I wonder what I would have turned out like, if I found this place in my 20's .... hmmmm


----------



## StarryNites

Thank you for the warm welcome!! Im looking forward to getting to know everyone better.. and bmann you can absolutely call me Starr


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79

StarryNites said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the site but have already met some wonderful people who are frequent visitors here!!
> 
> So about me.....
> 
> NAME:Nikki or alot of friends call me Rock Starr lol
> LOCATION:New Jerzee
> PROFESSION:jack of all trades
> MUSIC:i like everything from country to hard rock.. But lean more toward rock
> LIKES:MUSIC MUSIC MUSIC, My computer, Tattoos and Piercings lol
> DISLIKES: back stabbing beotches and hypocrites
> ABOUT ME: i am a 28 year old bbw
> 
> Gonna try to do a pic here:



wow nikki you are a very beautiful woman i use to reside in the dirty jerz to well i hope you enjoy your stay and welcome


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Gutted Rob


----------



## JOHN HOOPER

:smitten:This is my first post, please bear with me im nervous. i WANT TO GIVE A SHOUT OUT FOR ALL YOU SEXY ,HOT BEAUTIFUL BBW,S AND SSBBWS,. Come down to New Orleans for Mardi Gras, lets zydeco dance to Geno, Boozoo, Buckwheat and the gang. Look for me on Bourbon Street, i will be the drunk guy,lol. Les Bon Temps Roulle, Let the Good Times Roll CHER", Kevin


----------



## bexy

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> wow nikki you are a very beautiful woman i use to reside in the dirty jerz to well i hope you enjoy your stay and welcome



*OOOH i have ur belt its from torrid! that exciting to me as i live in uk and it was hard to get lol! welcome! xox*


----------



## bexy

Meagan said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys! I've been poking around and this place is awesome! Filled awith hot womens nd sexy mens all loving on each other! wooo!
> 
> Bexylicious - I totally want to borrow your socks! I love them! They look so cute in your pics!



*lol theyre from a shop here called primark! its the cheapest shop ever like £1 for 3 pairs! *


----------



## bianca

Hey I am Bianca which means whitein Italian and I am so white!! Actually I just like the name. I am a tall 5'10 BBW and I live in San Francisco, which is the city with the least amount of weight per person in the U.S. which is ironic since this is also one of the best foodee places in the world.

Love this site, nice to see the big brains as well as the big bodies. I never knew anything like this ever existed until I read a SFWeekly article about of all things weight loss surgery (another irony) and someone posted that there was a big discussion of the article in the comments of the article. 

The thread was started by Jay Westcoast who is from my home city of San Francisco and I have to admit I was so shocked someone so good looking was into BBWs. His posts are also very funny and very articulate so I am a fan (sorry Mr. Westcoast, I hope you don't get uncomfortable with the flattery.):wubu:

I was also shocked at how beatiful the women are on this site. I guess as a woman you focus so much on yourself and your body and you see such few sexy images of BBWs that you really don't notice that they can be beautiful and sexy. Of course having the FA comments doesn't hurt either, it is sexy to hear men talk about how sexy BBWs are as well.

Here is another picture of me with my latest flame the Gieco Gecko, sorry for the Geico on the bottom, I am not endorsing them, I just love the Gecko.

He is not a lounge lizard (since he is a gecko) but I think it will be short term relationship since he is so occupied by the insurance business that he sometimes is gone for hours and doesn't know where he was or how he got there. 

View attachment HG+and+Geico+Lizard.jpg


----------



## born2makeuhappy

Surlysomething said:


> Howdy from Vancouver! And welcome.
> :bow:



hey thank you .. 

Respect!!!


----------



## born2makeuhappy

TraciJo67 said:


> Dear Born,
> How YOU doin'?
> 
> Sincerely,
> a very fat & cute 25-year-old hottie with no hub & child ... I promise ...



hey thanks i am doing good and you ? 
I don’t judge people with there age or body. So it’s the matter of you treat and how you respect. 

Respect!!!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

bexylicious said:


> *OOOH i have ur belt its from torrid! that exciting to me as i live in uk and it was hard to get lol! welcome! xox*


I want that belt! Where'd you get it Bex???? Ebay or from the Torrid website *wishes we had Torrid in the Uk*


----------



## corbinFA

Well, since I'm new to this site, I'll give this a shot.

NAME:Corey
LOCATION:Middle of nowhere, Idaho
PROFESSION:college student
MUSIC: techno mostly, but I also enjoy most rock, pop, etc. Anything but country.
LIKES:big beautiful women that aren't ashamed of themselves
DISLIKES: the media, fads, etc.
ABOUT ME: I am almost 19, and have been an FA for a long time. I can't wait to meet all the wonderful people that I have noticed on this site.
Here's a small pic of me. Sorry, but it's the best one I got! 

View attachment 0014.JPG


----------



## mszwebs

corbinFA said:


> Well, since I'm new to this site, I'll give this a shot.
> 
> NAME:Corey
> LOCATION:Middle of nowhere, Idaho
> PROFESSION:college student
> MUSIC: techno mostly, but I also enjoy most rock, pop, etc. Anything but country.
> LIKES:big beautiful women that aren't ashamed of themselves
> DISLIKES: the media, fads, etc.
> ABOUT ME: I am almost 19, and have been an FA for a long time. I can't wait to meet all the wonderful people that I have noticed on this site.
> Here's a small pic of me. Sorry, but it's the best one I got!



That picture is more than good enough...lol.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Gutted Rob



dang what's up with that lol


----------



## Dolphin910

Im new to the boards so i thought i would say hello

Name:Bobbie
Age: 35
Location:Illinois
Profession: Mom of a wonderful kid
Music: I like Everything but my favorite artist is Loreena Mckennitt
Likes: I give everything a chance. I really enjoy movies , Americas Army , Chimpi lol , And spending time with my wonderful son
Dislikes: Mean people , Liars , Long lines at the check out , and the ten mile hikes to get into any good sporting event lol
About me: Im a mom first and foremost. I love video gaming. Americas Army is my second home. Chimpi is my e-hubby!


----------



## Chimpi

See, Dolphin, you forgot to attach a picture. Der! 
Good to see that you joined and dove right in!


----------



## Dolphin910

I have a pic on my profile. But heres another just for you 

View attachment me 3.jpg


----------



## bexy

missy_blue_eyez said:


> I want that belt! Where'd you get it Bex???? Ebay or from the Torrid website *wishes we had Torrid in the Uk*



*god i wish we had torrid too its soooo not fair! i got it off ebay, after them sending me a 1x 3 times, which i couldnt get round my leg let alone my waist, finally got me a 3x and i loves it soooo!*


----------



## CuslonGodibb

Welcome to all the new ones! 

/ CuslonGodibb


----------



## Texa

Hi everyone!

I'm new to Dims. I've been reading some posts the last couple of days, this seems like a really nice community!!

Name: Susan
Age: 40
Location: South Carolina
Music: 80's, Rock, Techno
Likes: Cooking, reading, movies, documentaries, my cats, penguins, traveling.
Dislikes: Shallowness, large egos, the color cyan.
About me: Newly single after a 17 year relationship. I have 3cats. I'm shy at first, but watch out once I get comfortable and get to know you


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Welcome to the boards, Texa

*curtsies from NC*


----------



## Puff1980

NAME: Jen
LOCATION: Martinsburg, WV
PROFESSION: Receptionist
MUSIC: Mostly Country but I also like other types of music
LIKES: Cats, Tattoo's, Piercings, and Video Games 
DISLIKES: Rude people, cold weather, the color green
ABOUT ME: I'm 27. I have 2 cats.


----------



## Aurora1

StarryNites said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the site but have already met some wonderful people who are frequent visitors here!!
> 
> So about me.....
> 
> NAME:Nikki or alot of friends call me Rock Starr lol
> LOCATION:New Jerzee
> PROFESSION:jack of all trades
> MUSIC:i like everything from country to hard rock.. But lean more toward rock
> LIKES:MUSIC MUSIC MUSIC, My computer, Tattoos and Piercings lol
> DISLIKES: back stabbing beotches and hypocrites
> ABOUT ME: i am a 28 year old bbw
> 
> Gonna try to do a pic here:



Welcome babe! Happy to see you made to our little part of the world! Enjoy lovie!!!! :kiss2:


----------



## CaitiDee

Alright. I'm reintroducing myself because its been far too long. I've made it a new goal of mine to be more involved in this particular forum, mostly because a great friend of mine by the name of Cold Comfort seems to love it here. 

I'm Caitlin. So close to 21 I can taste it. I work full time and go to school full time (majoring in Psych). I love movies. Love love love movies. Especially horror films. I love to read, but the urge comes and goes. I like to drink socially. Scratch that. I *love *to drink socially. And I do puff the magic dragon. Am I allowed to say that?

Anywho. Here I am, yet again. 

View attachment flipcup.jpg


View attachment l_9411e880f803c660d9c68c533d8023b7.jpg


View attachment cuuute.jpg


----------



## StarryNites

CaitiDee said:


> Alright. I'm reintroducing myself because its been far too long. I've made it a new goal of mine to be more involved in this particular forum, mostly because a great friend of mine by the name of Cold Comfort seems to love it here.
> 
> I'm Caitlin. So close to 21 I can taste it. I work full time and go to school full time (majoring in Psych). I love movies. Love love love movies. Especially horror films. I love to read, but the urge comes and goes. I like to drink socially. Scratch that. I *love *to drink socially. And I do puff the magic dragon. Am I allowed to say that?
> 
> Anywho. Here I am, yet again.



you are so friggin adorable


----------



## NHulk

Hi there everyone,

I new to the Dimensions forum but loving it so far. I love to chat have a blessed day!!!


----------



## bmann0413

CaitiDee said:


> Alright. I'm reintroducing myself because its been far too long. I've made it a new goal of mine to be more involved in this particular forum, mostly because a great friend of mine by the name of Cold Comfort seems to love it here.
> 
> I'm Caitlin. So close to 21 I can taste it. I work full time and go to school full time (majoring in Psych). I love movies. Love love love movies. Especially horror films. I love to read, but the urge comes and goes. I like to drink socially. Scratch that. I *love *to drink socially. And I do puff the magic dragon. Am I allowed to say that?
> 
> Anywho. Here I am, yet again.



Lookie! It's Caitlin! Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Caitlin!


----------



## bmann0413

MrsBigginZ said:


> NAME: Jen
> LOCATION: Martinsburg, WV
> PROFESSION: Receptionist
> MUSIC: Mostly Country but I also like other types of music
> LIKES: Cats, Tattoo's, Piercings, and Video Games
> DISLIKES: Rude people, cold weather, the color green
> ABOUT ME: I'm 27. I have 2 cats.



Welcome to Dimensions! You look like you're a real cutie! 

And who doesn't like video games? Our great nation was built on video games! I think... lol


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

CaitiDee said:


> Alright. I'm reintroducing myself because its been far too long. I've made it a new goal of mine to be more involved in this particular forum, mostly because a great friend of mine by the name of Cold Comfort seems to love it here.
> 
> I'm Caitlin. So close to 21 I can taste it. I work full time and go to school full time (majoring in Psych). I love movies. Love love love movies. Especially horror films. I love to read, but the urge comes and goes. I like to drink socially. Scratch that. I *love *to drink socially. And I do puff the magic dragon. Am I allowed to say that?
> 
> Anywho. Here I am, yet again.


Hehe! Caitidee your my kind of girl!


----------



## corbinFA

you look freakin' adorable Caitidee!


----------



## KnottyOne

CaitiDee said:


> Alright. I'm reintroducing myself because its been far too long. I've made it a new goal of mine to be more involved in this particular forum, mostly because a great friend of mine by the name of Cold Comfort seems to love it here.
> 
> I'm Caitlin. So close to 21 I can taste it. I work full time and go to school full time (majoring in Psych). I love movies. Love love love movies. Especially horror films. I love to read, but the urge comes and goes. I like to drink socially. Scratch that. I *love *to drink socially. *And I do puff the magic dragon. Am I allowed to say that?*
> Anywho. Here I am, yet again.



And yes... yes you are. At least I have and haven't gotten in trouble yet lol. Welcome to the boards, hope ya enjoy yourself


----------



## Mohini

Hello,
I have been checking out the forums for a couple weeks and just wanted to introduce myself

Name: Not really Mohini lol, but it's a good nickname for now.
Age: 29
Location: New Jersey
Music: Just about everything!
Likes: Movies, music, my cats, computers, art/crafts, photography...
Dislikes: Ignorance, arrogance.
About me: I recently divorced after 6 years of marriage. When I got married I was about 120 lbs. By the time we divorced I was about 215. I think my weight gain was a big problem for my ex. Anyhow, I now have a new partner who loves me the way I am and I have never been happier. I actually feel better about myself as a bigger girl. So it is really great for me to have found a place like this where others feel the same way.

Before:





After:


----------



## Slamaga

Hi! I'm a new one. Here's a couple of informations about me.

Age: 18
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Hazelnut
Height: 5 pi 11
Weight: 155 pounds
Hobbies: New things, reading, imagination, movies, chocolate...
Like: Large girls not affraid of saying who they are and I admit, sweet little curves. It's like confortable and sweet.... I think you know the rest


----------



## Slamaga

If you want to talk with me, here's my e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Amatrix

Name: Amatrix, or Halley

Age: 21... almost 22! 

Location: Wyoming, G-town

Profession: Professional Woman... Just Kidding! Retail Hell Now.

Music: Rock, metal, techno, acoustic, blues, lots... almost all... minus jazz.

Likes: boy/girls, food, talking about fetishism, reading, photography, makeup

Dislikes: small minded people, liars, leeches, and cold showers

About me: 21, 22 in feb. I learned to love me last year, looking for someone to match me in this sense. Someone who likes alot of the samethings.I am a traditionalist, and have recently learned I have a slight roleplaying fetish. I want to be a professional model as well.:blush:

picture:





<BR>




<BR>


----------



## chublover350

hello right back at cha


----------



## Amatrix

chublover350 said:


> hello right back at cha



lol

digging your piercing.
i only have a monroe.


----------



## MrsSunGoddess

Mohini said:


> Hello,
> I have been checking out the forums for a couple weeks and just wanted to introduce myself
> 
> Name: Not really Mohini lol, but it's a good nickname for now.
> Age: 29
> Location: New Jersey
> Music: Just about everything!
> Likes: Movies, music, my cats, computers, art/crafts, photography...
> Dislikes: Ignorance, arrogance.
> About me: I recently divorced after 6 years of marriage. When I got married I was about 120 lbs. By the time we divorced I was about 215. I think my weight gain was a big problem for my ex. Anyhow, I now have a new partner who loves me the way I am and I have never been happier. I actually feel better about myself as a bigger girl. So it is really great for me to have found a place like this where others feel the same way.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:




Glad to here it, it's all about feeling comfortable in your own skin, AS IS. Welcome to the boards.


----------



## chublover350

Amatrix said:


> lol
> 
> digging your piercing.
> i only have a monroe.



why thank you


----------



## Tad

Hello Slomini, Mahaga, Amatrix--a great crop of newbies today  I hope that we'll hear more from all of you!

By the way, Slomini, I'm sure this will not be a surprise, but I think your curves in the second picture are so much more interesting than how you looked in the first one, I think they suit you well!

And Amatrix, in your photos at least, you have really gripping eyes. I'm sure the rest of the photos were great, but in each one it was your eyes that really grabbed my attention.


----------



## Puff1980

bmann0413 said:


> Welcome to Dimensions! You look like you're a real cutie!
> 
> And who doesn't like video games? Our great nation was built on video games! I think... lol




Thank you


----------



## Mohini

edx?

I believe you meant me and thank you for the compliment.


----------



## pat70327

Amatrix said:


> Name: Amatrix, or Halley
> 
> Age: 21... almost 22!
> 
> Location: Wyoming, G-town
> 
> Profession: Professional Woman... Just Kidding! Retail Hell Now.
> 
> Music: Rock, metal, techno, acoustic, blues, lots... almost all... minus jazz.
> 
> Likes: boy/girls, food, talking about fetishism, reading, photography, makeup
> 
> Dislikes: small minded people, liars, leeches, and cold showers
> 
> About me: 21, 22 in feb. I learned to love me last year, looking for someone to match me in this sense. Someone who likes alot of the samethings.I am a traditionalist, and have recently learned I have a slight roleplaying fetish. I want to be a professional model as well.:blush:
> 
> picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <BR>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <BR>



Hey welcome to Dimensions... You look sound like a great girl, and dont blush about being a professional model, I would love to see it happen!

PAT


----------



## Amatrix

edx said:


> Hello Slomini, Mahaga, Amatrix--a great crop of newbies today  I hope that we'll hear more from all of you!
> 
> By the way, Slomini, I'm sure this will not be a surprise, but I think your curves in the second picture are so much more interesting than how you looked in the first one, I think they suit you well!
> 
> And Amatrix, in your photos at least, you have really gripping eyes. I'm sure the rest of the photos were great, but in each one it was your eyes that really grabbed my attention.



thanks very much!


----------



## Amatrix

pat70327 said:


> Hey welcome to Dimensions... You look sound like a great girl, and dont blush about being a professional model, I would love to see it happen!
> 
> PAT



thank you pat!
and yes... i am a newb! 

i blush because i dont want to seem vain!


----------



## Tad

Mohini said:


> edx?
> 
> I believe you meant me and thank you for the compliment.



Uh, yah--sorry, that is what I get for trying to keep three names in mind at once :doh: I have a terrible time just remembering stuff like that, sorry.


----------



## deano123w

Name: Deano
Age: 20 
Location: East England 
Profession: Student/sales 
Music: Every thing really
Likes: NFL,films, Xbox Live add me Mistydeano
Dislikes: rude people with no manners 
About me: An easy going laid back kinda guy soometimes to laid back though
Picture: 

View attachment summer07034.jpg


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

deano123w said:


> Name: Deano
> Age: 20
> Location: East England
> Profession: Student/sales
> Music: Every thing really
> Likes: NFL,films, Xbox Live add me Mistydeano
> Dislikes: rude people with no manners
> About me: An easy going laid back kinda guy soometimes to laid back though
> Picture:


Woooooo ello! Another Uk person! Nice to see you here Deano! Dont be a stranger!


----------



## Slamaga

Hi Halley, It's good to see someone who like metal music. So nice!!! 
Long life for metal!!!!


----------



## StarryNites

Welcome to another Jersey girl!! Nice pics 



Mohini said:


> Hello,
> I have been checking out the forums for a couple weeks and just wanted to introduce myself
> 
> Name: Not really Mohini lol, but it's a good nickname for now.
> Age: 29
> Location: New Jersey
> Music: Just about everything!
> Likes: Movies, music, my cats, computers, art/crafts, photography...
> Dislikes: Ignorance, arrogance.
> About me: I recently divorced after 6 years of marriage. When I got married I was about 120 lbs. By the time we divorced I was about 215. I think my weight gain was a big problem for my ex. Anyhow, I now have a new partner who loves me the way I am and I have never been happier. I actually feel better about myself as a bigger girl. So it is really great for me to have found a place like this where others feel the same way.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


----------



## StarryNites

Amatrix said:


> Name: Amatrix, or Halley
> 
> Age: 21... almost 22!
> 
> Location: Wyoming, G-town
> 
> Profession: Professional Woman... Just Kidding! Retail Hell Now.
> 
> Music: Rock, metal, techno, acoustic, blues, lots... almost all... minus jazz.
> 
> Likes: boy/girls, food, talking about fetishism, reading, photography, makeup
> 
> Dislikes: small minded people, liars, leeches, and cold showers
> 
> About me: 21, 22 in feb. I learned to love me last year, looking for someone to match me in this sense. Someone who likes alot of the samethings.I am a traditionalist, and have recently learned I have a slight roleplaying fetish. I want to be a professional model as well.:blush:
> 
> picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <BR>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <BR>




You're a beautiful girl  Welcome!!!


----------



## Amatrix

Slamaga said:


> Hi Halley, It's good to see someone who like metal music. So nice!!!
> Long life for metal!!!!




thanks!

mmmm metal

:eat2:

heh


----------



## Amatrix

StarryNites said:


> You're a beautiful girl  Welcome!!!



thank you miss StarryNites!

your really pretty too.


----------



## AtlantisAK

Hey Amatrix, you've got beautiful eyes! Are they really violet or is that the camera? Pretty either way!


----------



## Amatrix

AtlantisAK said:


> Hey Amatrix, you've got beautiful eyes! Are they really violet or is that the camera? Pretty either way!



hehehe!

no thats my eyes... no camera tricks...
okay i admit... they are contacts.
my eyes are naturally brown.

but my contacts is kinda like my trademark.

and i love your picture, from your avatar you have a sweet face to match your amazing kind words.
:bow:


----------



## geofur2000

Hi everone, new to Dimensions, names George I'm 53 and live in northern Indiana.


----------



## Mohini

Amatrix-

You are beautiful. Love your eyes also.

If I didn't have an eye disorder I would get violet contacts too lol!


----------



## CaitiDee

StarryNites said:


> you are so friggin adorable



Heh. Thank you.  You're pretty cute yourself.



bmann0413 said:


> Lookie! It's Caitlin! Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Caitlin!



Look! Lloyd! 



missy_blue_eyez said:


> Hehe! Caitidee your my kind of girl!



Woohoo! I'm glad to hear that. Now if only more boys around here would say that...



corbinFA said:


> you look freakin' adorable Caitidee!



Haha I seem to be getting "adorable" a lot. I assume its my zest for life. But maybe its just the pigtails. 



KnottyOne said:


> And yes... yes you are. At least I have and haven't gotten in trouble yet lol. Welcome to the boards, hope ya enjoy yourself



Let's smoke.


----------



## Amatrix

geofur2000 said:


> Hi everone, new to Dimensions, names George I'm 53 and live in northern Indiana.


hi George
 im new too!


----------



## Amatrix

Mohini said:


> Amatrix-
> 
> You are beautiful. Love your eyes also.
> 
> If I didn't have an eye disorder I would get violet contacts too lol!



aww! that sucks! i mean about not being able to wear them.

but thank you very much for that compliment!


----------



## bexy

*welcome one, welcome all!! let the addiction to dims commence! 

xo*


----------



## Amatrix

bexylicious said:


> *welcome one, welcome all!! let the addiction to dims commence!
> 
> xo*




thank you bexy! i think it has already started... that and my addiction to the band Muse.:wubu:


----------



## bexy

Amatrix said:


> thank you bexy! i think it has already started... that and my addiction to the band Muse.:wubu:



*ah matt bellamy, what i wouldnt do with him and a jar of nutella *


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

bexylicious said:


> *ah matt bellamy, what i wouldnt do with him and a jar of nutella *


So....what wouldnt you do? lol


----------



## Slamaga

I'm just curious to know, I agree...


----------



## KnottyOne

CaitiDee said:


> Let's smoke.



Word, I'm down ^_^


----------



## AtlantisAK

Amatrix said:


> hehehe!
> 
> no thats my eyes... no camera tricks...
> okay i admit... they are contacts.
> my eyes are naturally brown.
> 
> but my contacts is kinda like my trademark.
> 
> and i love your picture, from your avatar you have a sweet face to match your amazing kind words.
> :bow:



Aww -blushes with comment- I do try to be sweet...-preens-
But those are wonderful contacts...They don't look fake at all, which is very surprising because most do look fake. They look absolutely gorgeous hun!


----------



## StarryNites

Amatrix said:


> thank you bexy! i think it has already started... that and my addiction to the band Muse.:wubu:



I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE MUSE:wubu:


----------



## Amatrix

hahah so we all love muse!

: D

im glad people agree with me.


----------



## Amatrix

AtlantisAK said:


> Aww -blushes with comment- I do try to be sweet...-preens-
> But those are wonderful contacts...They don't look fake at all, which is very surprising because most do look fake. They look absolutely gorgeous hun!



thank you! sometimes they come out grey looking in pictures... depends on the sunlight.

and i have fooled a few people about them.

and your more then welcome.


----------



## CaitiDee

KnottyOne said:


> Word, I'm down ^_^



*Tokes up* :bow:


----------



## user 23567

...Oh well here goes.

Hello all

Name: grady
Age: 31
Location: Atlanta
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 420
Tattoos: 9

So what else do I say?


----------



## user 23567

oh yeah here's a pic


----------



## Jon Blaze

grady said:


> oh yeah here's a pic



Welcome aboard!


----------



## bexy

missy_blue_eyez said:


> So....what wouldnt you do? lol





Slamaga said:


> I'm just curious to know, I agree...



*what wouldnt i do? not a lot really... *


----------



## PursyMarr1992

Name: Melissa a.k.a. Queen of the Universe
Age: 20
Location: The Isle of Long, close to the City of Man Hatt Tans. 
Profession: Full time student & full time car salesgirl.
Music: Whatever is relatively unpopular and laidback... and Savage Garden. lol.
Likes: Umm... guys? (I'm a major flirt and tease), theology, giving makeovers at my old job, bulldogs (yes, like the breed, not like some high school mascot), Wicca, interior decorating that looks like massive decoupage, singing Broadway showtunes loudly at inappropriate moments, making things smell nice. 
Dislikes: Closed minded people, republicans, people that think I'm a whore, or people that are pissed at me because their man checked me out. 
About me: BBW- bordering on SSBBW- who is a part time feedee along with working her ass off.
picture:


----------



## Tad

Welcome Grady and Pursy! It is so great to see an intro post, and see that the poster already has a number of other posts as well, love-love-love seeing people dive in and participate 

Also, I think Dims just got better looking today. You both look great in your pic.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Surlysomething

grady said:


> oh yeah here's a pic





how YOU doin'?


and welcome
:bow:


----------



## Ashleyohtori

hi! I'm ashley! Nice to meet everyone! 

I am currently a student in college and I just love the attitude of this board.


----------



## Skeptiker84

Hi ^^

my name is chris, i`m 23 and from germany
currenly majoring in english and social studies

been lurking here for a while, but now its time to actually say Hi  .

Picture follows once i get my new cellphone :bow:


----------



## mimosa

grady said:


> oh yeah here's a pic



AWWW....you are a cutie. How are things in GA? I lived there for almost 10 years and I miss it. Have a wonderful day and welcome!:bow:


----------



## KnottyOne

CaitiDee said:


> *Tokes up* :bow:



Yoyoyo, best not be hogging it, pass it to the left now so everyone can have a lil fun


----------



## BigCutieSasha

PursyMarr1992 said:


> Name: Melissa a.k.a. Queen of the Universe
> Age: 20
> Location: The Isle of Long, close to the City of Man Hatt Tans.
> Profession: Full time student & full time car salesgirl.
> Music: Whatever is relatively unpopular and laidback... and Savage Garden. lol.
> Likes: Umm... guys? (I'm a major flirt and tease), theology, giving makeovers at my old job, bulldogs (yes, like the breed, not like some high school mascot), Wicca, interior decorating that looks like massive decoupage, singing Broadway showtunes loudly at inappropriate moments, making things smell nice.
> Dislikes: Closed minded people, republicans, people that think I'm a whore, or people that are pissed at me because their man checked me out.
> About me: BBW- bordering on SSBBW- who is a part time feedee along with working her ass off.
> picture:



Hey there. I recognize you from a fellow Portlanders Myspace page.  Glad you gave and intro.


----------



## user 23567

mimosa said:


> AWWW....you are a cutie. How are things in GA? I lived there for almost 10 years and I miss it. Have a wonderful day and welcome!:bow:



Things are cool. We're steadily growing, traffic still sucks and we still aren't used to snow.


----------



## Fascinita

Cute pic, PursyMarr!


----------



## mszwebs

Amatrix said:


> thank you bexy! i think it has already started... that and my addiction to the band Muse.:wubu:



I LOVE MUSE!!!!!!!!

(They're my all-time favorite!)


----------



## JOHN HOOPER

Hi Ya,ll , Im John , Work In Healthcare And Spend Alot Of Time Working Between Atlanta Georgia And New Orleans. I Am Married To A Sexy Voluptuous British Women , From Worstershire, And We Have A Parrott, Three Parakeets, A Cocker Spaniel, Plus Three Cats We Keep At Our Cabin In The Moutains. I Have Always Loved Plus Size Women, And This Is Such A Great Web Site. Music Is My Passion, Especially Louisiana Music, Zydeco , Blues, Also Love Going To Music Festivals, Traveling, Movies, Art, Sports. I Am A Former Marathoner And Triathelete, I Have Run 36 Marathons, Boston, New York City, Rome Italy, Chicago, California, Im Currently Trying To Work Off By Fat Belly, Due To My Weakness For Beer And Pizza, Maybe Cause Im Irish And Italian. Im Here To Make New Friends, Have A Laugh, Post Crazy Shit That A Few Might Think Funny, A Few Might Think Im Twisted,. Lol. Anyhow My Lsu Tigers Won The National Championship In Football 2007. And Life Is Good Here In The Hood. I Live In A Bad Neighborhood, And I Just Wanted To Give A Shout Out To All You Gorgeous Ladies, All Of You. Ya,ll Rock And Keep On Staying Sexy And Beautiful ,. I Think Your Great And Who Gives A Shit If Some Asshole Makes A Stupid Comment, He Doesnt Know What He Is Missing, Take Care And Have A Great Day,


----------



## Ash

Welcome new people!


----------



## NoraBadora

Name: Meaghan 
Age: 23
Location: California 
Profession: Insurance Claims Adjuster
Music: A lot of different stuff. I love indie music though 
Likes: My boyfriend, my cat (Nora), animals in general, music, movies, books, going to the zoo and parks and places like that. I love singing in the car with the radio too. :wubu:
Dislikes: liars, cheaters, animal abusers, umm...i greatly dislike shallow people as well. 
About me: I try to be pretty easy to get along with. I really want to meet people and gain new friends as I don't have very many. lol I moved to California from Minnesota and don't really have any close friends other than my boyfriend. I'm a ssbbw and am new to accepting my body as it is. So I hope to meet some people here who can give me some good insight on ways to do so.  
picture:

Me & the boyfriend:


----------



## BigCutieSasha

NoraBadora said:


> Name: Meaghan
> Age: 23
> Location: California
> Profession: Insurance Claims Adjuster
> Music: A lot of different stuff. I love indie music though
> Likes: My boyfriend, my cat (Nora), animals in general, music, movies, books, going to the zoo and parks and places like that. I love singing in the car with the radio too. :wubu:
> Dislikes: liars, cheaters, animal abusers, umm...i greatly dislike shallow people as well.
> About me: I try to be pretty easy to get along with. I really want to meet people and gain new friends as I don't have very many. lol I moved to California from Minnesota and don't really have any close friends other than my boyfriend. I'm a ssbbw and am new to accepting my body as it is. So I hope to meet some people here who can give me some good insight on ways to do so.
> picture:
> 
> Me & the boyfriend:



Welcome sweetie! Im sure if you post around the boards you will make friends in no time!


----------



## bmann0413

PursyMarr1992 said:


> Name: Melissa a.k.a. Queen of the Universe
> Age: 20
> Location: The Isle of Long, close to the City of Man Hatt Tans.
> Profession: Full time student & full time car salesgirl.
> Music: Whatever is relatively unpopular and laidback... and Savage Garden. lol.
> Likes: Umm... guys? (I'm a major flirt and tease), theology, giving makeovers at my old job, bulldogs (yes, like the breed, not like some high school mascot), Wicca, interior decorating that looks like massive decoupage, singing Broadway showtunes loudly at inappropriate moments, making things smell nice.
> Dislikes: Closed minded people, republicans, people that think I'm a whore, or people that are pissed at me because their man checked me out.
> About me: BBW- bordering on SSBBW- who is a part time feedee along with working her ass off.
> picture:



Welcome cutie! Enjoy your time here!


----------



## bmann0413

NoraBadora said:


> Name: Meaghan
> Age: 23
> Location: California
> Profession: Insurance Claims Adjuster
> Music: A lot of different stuff. I love indie music though
> Likes: My boyfriend, my cat (Nora), animals in general, music, movies, books, going to the zoo and parks and places like that. I love singing in the car with the radio too. :wubu:
> Dislikes: liars, cheaters, animal abusers, umm...i greatly dislike shallow people as well.
> About me: I try to be pretty easy to get along with. I really want to meet people and gain new friends as I don't have very many. lol I moved to California from Minnesota and don't really have any close friends other than my boyfriend. I'm a ssbbw and am new to accepting my body as it is. So I hope to meet some people here who can give me some good insight on ways to do so.
> picture:
> 
> Me & the boyfriend:



Trust me, you'll make plenty of new friends here! I'll be one of them!


----------



## Tad

NoraBadora said:


> people and gain new friends as I don't have very many. lol I moved to California from Minnesota and don't really have any close friends other than my boyfriend. I'm a ssbbw and am new to accepting my body as it is. So I hope to meet some people here who can give me some good insight on ways to do so.
> picture:
> 
> Me & the boyfriend:



Hi Meaghan, and welcome to Dimensions!

You and your boyfriend make such a cute couple 

There are quite a few posters here from various parts of California. There are also some BBW related dances/parties in at least a couple of the cities in CA, which I'm sure people here could tell you more about. So hopefully between one thing and another, you'll get to meet people both here on-line, and in person. But it may help if you mention which part of California you are in?

Anyway, welcome, and I look forward to hearing more from you (and your bf, if he is so inclined--lots of attached FA here as well).

-Ed


----------



## Slamaga

I see that there is a lot of new member here... and just in a couple of days ... Well I just wish a great welcome to every new member.


----------



## Amatrix

mszwebs said:


> I LOVE MUSE!!!!!!!!
> 
> (They're my all-time favorite!)



YES!! they are that amazing!

lol.

good taste!


----------



## Slamaga

Me? If it is what you think, thx


----------



## Amatrix

PursyMarr1992 said:


> Name: Melissa a.k.a. Queen of the Universe
> Age: 20
> Location: The Isle of Long, close to the City of Man Hatt Tans.
> Profession: Full time student & full time car salesgirl.
> Music: Whatever is relatively unpopular and laidback... and Savage Garden. lol.
> Likes: Umm... guys? (I'm a major flirt and tease), theology, giving makeovers at my old job, bulldogs (yes, like the breed, not like some high school mascot), Wicca, interior decorating that looks like massive decoupage, singing Broadway showtunes loudly at inappropriate moments, making things smell nice.
> Dislikes: Closed minded people, republicans, people that think I'm a whore, or people that are pissed at me because their man checked me out.
> About me: BBW- bordering on SSBBW- who is a part time feedee along with working her ass off.
> picture:



you are so beautiful! 
and well i normally sing anysong at inappropriate times...
but its nice to meet a Wiccan on here.


----------



## PursyMarr1992

BigCutieSasha said:


> Hey there. I recognize you from a fellow Portlanders Myspace page.  Glad you gave and intro.



You mean my text message lover? lol. 

Yeah, he's a badass.


----------



## countryman

Hi I just joined, I heard about the forum from Candygodiva who i play an online game with. hope to have fun and learn a lot here. I am a guy and I live in Australia, and really don't know what to say here, so I will keep it brief


----------



## weightgainner

hey all im a white 5/9 light tan very soft skin non hairy 350 pound feedee seeking to get my bmi to 90 percent to 90 wow would that be fun :eat2: 

View attachment 627475.jpg


----------



## runnerman

Hey. I decided to finally raise my hand and wave hello to the Dimensions community. 

I've been lurking around Dimensions for a long time -- like, since Kelligrl was a real person. I feel like I know a lot of the people here just from reading their posts over the years. It's always nice to visit the site and be reminded that there is a robust community of big, beautiful people (and their admirers) out there.

I've been an FA since I first started looking at girls. And I never get tired of it! There are so many beautiful women who post on this site that it's always a treat to log on and see who's here. Thanks to all of you who share your pictures, stories, thoughts and experiences.

I'll probably still lurk around the fringes most of the time, but it's exciting (and a little unnerving) to express my love of BBWs in a public forum, even if it still is done a little bit anonymously.


----------



## Ash

Welcome!

...


----------



## runnerman

That was quick! Thanks for the welcome, Ashley!


----------



## Amatrix

welcome runnerman!


----------



## Amatrix

countryman said:


> Hi I just joined, I heard about the forum from Candygodiva who i play an online game with. hope to have fun and learn a lot here. I am a guy and I live in Australia, and really don't know what to say here, so I will keep it brief




ello fellow gamer!


----------



## runnerman

Thanks, Amatrix! Cool videos. I love it when you look right at the camera. Lucky Mark.


----------



## Amatrix

runnerman said:


> Thanks, Amatrix! Cool videos. I love it when you look right at the camera. Lucky Mark.



your welcome!

and thank you! He is one of my best friends now.


----------



## mango

*Msg to all the noobz...


G'day & Welcome!



*


----------



## Just_Jen

welcome newbiesss! :kiss2:


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces

_oooooooowwwwwwwww geez_ there are so many newbies i can't process it all :doh:

welcome, everyone. now I'm going to step away from the internet for a little while.

PS I am not saying names but too many of you are gorgeous.


----------



## Trilemma

Hello forum. I've lurked for a few weeks and finally felt like posting for some reason tonight. I'm a 24 year old college student that's been crazy about BBW's since high school. This place seems like a dream come true so far...


----------



## mszwebs

Trilemma said:


> Hello forum. I've lurked for a few weeks and finally felt like posting for some reason tonight. I'm a 24 year old college student that's been crazy about BBW's since high school. This place seems like a dream come true so far...



Holla Milwaukee!

I grew up there. Welcome to the boards!


----------



## greeneyedlatina

Name: Pearl

Age: 28 or 29..haha!

Location: Texas

Music: 80's, Rock, reggeton,top 40 anything that has a beat to eat that will make me move

Likes: reading, sleeping, fall days, sunsets, full moons, swimming, a good movie with some yummy popcorn, ice cream cones, make-up, shopping, sex, well in doubt men,toys, rainy days, hanging out with friends, dancing, 

Dislikes: liars,narrow minded people, black jelly beans, scary movies, racist people, people who talk in double negative

About me: Im 5'9'1/2, im a ssbbw, i work full time at a call center, and i love my job. Im a totally nocturnal so i work grave yard. Just here because my friend Phoebe said this site has given her alot of confidence so i wanted to see what it was all about. hope to meet some interesting people.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Welcome to the boards all ya new folk! It's so awesome to see so many younger people show up! I hope it's as helpful to all of you as it has been to me.  Great community.


----------



## Trilemma

mszwebs said:


> Holla Milwaukee!
> 
> I grew up there. Welcome to the boards!



Hah, thanks for the shout out. Its still a decent place to live and UWM is starting to grow on me.


----------



## Roflcopter

Hello. Been lurking off an on for several years. Finally decided to join because I was tired of reading conversations I couldn't be a part of.

I'm a 26 year old male FA. I am basically comfortable with myself and my preferences, but like the idea of their being a community where I can discuss these things anyway.

I am permanently engaged, (read: we want to get married but can't be bothered to plan a damn ceremony), to a, as it happens, rather thin woman. She is well aware of my tastes and I am very much physically attracted to her regardless of what size she is, so it's all a non-issue. She is thin via healthy habits, not obsession over her appearance, (I certainly couldn't fall in love with the latter!)

My participation on these forums probably won't be frequent, if only because internet forums are huge time-burglars and my time is not to be burgled, but I promise to behave and offer wisdom when I can!

Happy to finally be part of the team!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Roflcopter said:


> Hello. Been lurking off an on for several years. Finally decided to join because I was tired of reading conversations I couldn't be a part of.
> 
> I'm a 26 year old male FA. I am basically comfortable with myself and my preferences, but like the idea of their being a community where I can discuss these things anyway.
> 
> I am permanently engaged, (read: we want to get married but can't be bothered to plan a damn ceremony), to a, as it happens, rather thin woman. She is well aware of my tastes and I am very much physically attracted to her regardless of what size she is, so it's all a non-issue. She is thin via healthy habits, not obsession over her appearance, (I certainly couldn't fall in love with the latter!)
> 
> My participation on these forums probably won't be frequent, if only because internet forums are huge time-burglars and my time is not to be burgled, but I promise to behave and offer wisdom when I can!
> 
> Happy to finally be part of the team!


Interesting!


----------



## Roflcopter

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Interesting!



But not, "Hello" worthy?


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Roflcopter said:


> But not, "Hello" worthy?


Awwwww Im sorry, how rude of me! 

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ROFLCOPTER!


----------



## Roflcopter

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Awwwww Im sorry, how rude of me!
> 
> HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ROFLCOPTER!



Stop burgling my time!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Roflcopter said:


> Stop burgling my time!


oh ok ?  sorry


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces

**_bargle_**


----------



## bmann0413

greeneyedlatina said:


> Name: Pearl
> 
> Age: 28 or 29..haha!
> 
> Location: Texas
> 
> Music: 80's, Rock, reggeton,top 40 anything that has a beat to eat that will make me move
> 
> Likes: reading, sleeping, fall days, sunsets, full moons, swimming, a good movie with some yummy popcorn, ice cream cones, make-up, shopping, sex, well in doubt men,toys, rainy days, hanging out with friends, dancing,
> 
> Dislikes: liars,narrow minded people, black jelly beans, scary movies, racist people, people who talk in double negative
> 
> About me: Im 5'9'1/2, im a ssbbw, i work full time at a call center, and i love my job. Im a totally nocturnal so i work grave yard. Just here because my friend Phoebe said this site has given her alot of confidence so i wanted to see what it was all about. hope to meet some interesting people.



Heeeeeeey, Pearl!


----------



## sugarfreechocolate

CurvyEm said:


> I thought since I'm seeing lots of new faces and people posting on all boards that it would be a good idea to post an introduction thread.




Oh thank God I found this thread. Been lurking around since last year but didn't have the gut to join the discussion, my English is not very good and I don't want to upset members who dislike poor grammar 

My name is Mel, I'm 35 years old, I'm Indonesian living in Singapore for 8 years before move again to China where my husband work now. I've been living in China for 1 year.
I have 2 children, 12 years old girl and 5 years old boy.
My husband's job requires us to move a lot so I decided to become a full time mom. 

My friends say I'm a goofball, my kids say I'm a nutcase, my husband loves me eventhough I think I annoy him because I talk a lot and he's kinda a quiet person :doh:

I'm a photography enthusiast and a singer in my younger day, and I love The Red Hot Chili Peppers.

I hate to shop here in China and Singapore where the women are (mostly) very petite and flat chested. I always have a hard time finding a correct size for my bra (38DD) 
They make very small bras and they have the nerve to put the tag to 38D when the bra is actually 36B (ok, I exaggerate a bit here )

Mmm kay..I'll stop here before I talk too much and embarass myself 

See you around


----------



## Paul

Neat. Someone from the Orient. Welcome. I hope you dive in and begin posting.

Paul.


----------



## Surlysomething

sugarfreechocolate said:


> Oh thank God I found this thread. Been lurking around since last year but didn't have the gut to join the discussion, my English is not very good and I don't want to upset members who dislike poor grammar
> 
> My name is Mel, I'm 35 years old, I'm Indonesian living in Singapore for 8 years before move again to China where my husband work now. I've been living in China for 1 year.
> I have 2 children, 12 years old girl and 5 years old boy.
> My husband's job requires us to move a lot so I decided to become a full time mom.
> 
> My friends say I'm a goofball, my kids say I'm a nutcase, my husband loves me eventhough I think I annoy him because I talk a lot and he's kinda a quiet person :doh:
> 
> I'm a photography enthusiast and a singer in my younger day, and I love The Red Hot Chili Peppers.
> 
> I hate to shop here in China and Singapore where the women are (mostly) very petite and flat chested. I always have a hard time finding a correct size for my bra (38DD)
> They make very small bras and they have the nerve to put the tag to 38D when the bra is actually 36B (ok, I exaggerate a bit here )
> 
> Mmm kay..I'll stop here before I talk too much and embarass myself
> 
> See you around


 

Welcome!

:bow:


----------



## Tad

sugarfreechocolate said:


> Oh thank God I found this thread. Been lurking around since last year but didn't have the gut to join the discussion, my English is not very good and I don't want to upset members who dislike poor grammar



I'm so glad you posted!

First of all, your english was quite good. Please do not worry about it, because while some people get very frustrated with native english speakers who can't or won't write properly, they will generally understand that english is not your first language, that you are making an effort, and that you are infinitely better with english than they are at the other languages that you speak! (and what all languages do you speak, by the way?)

Second, what a fascinating perspective you must have! Would love to hear more about where you have lived, how you find living in china, where you are from, and all of that stuff. Are bigger folk common in your home community, or did you stand out there too? I've heard about how orderly and neat Singapore is, and how chaotic and dirty china is now--is that what you found? Which do you find easier to live with?

Have you found some places in China where you can shop for clothes reliably, or is it always a struggle? If you have found reliable places, maybe you could talk about them over on the fashion board....not many of us will be visiting china, but I think a lot would like too, so it would be nice to know where to shop if we did.

And most of all, please do ask for support! People here really are pretty friendly, and even if you are in a different culture, the basic experiences of being bigger than people around you, of raising kids, of being married, and all of that are similar, I think. 

I hope we'll hear a lot more from you!

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## sugarfreechocolate

edx said:


> I'm so glad you posted!
> 
> First of all, your english was quite good. Please do not worry about it, because while some people get very frustrated with native english speakers who can't or won't write properly, they will generally understand that english is not your first language, that you are making an effort, and that you are infinitely better with english than they are at the other languages that you speak! (and what all languages do you speak, by the way?)



Thank you 
I speak mainly in Bahasa Indonesia (Indonesian languange), but my mother's tongue language is Basa Sunda (Sundanese Language, from West Java).
Almost all Indonesians speak at least 2 languages, their dialects and Bahasa Indonesia so we could understand each other.
There are more than 300 dialects in my country and I could speak about 4 of them 

English is taught in public scool as the 3rd language,so most of us understand simple English.

In Singapore I have no problem communicating since Singaporeans speak some form of English called Singlish  In China the language barrier is so frustrating as I still can't speak Mandarin but well..I manage to memorize some words like "How much" (important for shopping!) 



> Second, what a fascinating perspective you must have! Would love to hear more about where you have lived, how you find living in china, where you are from, and all of that stuff. Are bigger folk common in your home community, or did you stand out there too? I've heard about how orderly and neat Singapore is, and how chaotic and dirty china is now--is that what you found? Which do you find easier to live with?Have you found some places in China where you can shop for clothes reliably, or is it always a struggle? If you have found reliable places, maybe you could talk about them over on the fashion board....not many of us will be visiting china, but I think a lot would like too, so it would be nice to know where to shop if we did.



Yes, Singapore is sort of sterile  Very clean and too much rules (chewing gum is banned), but crime is very low so I enjoyed living in there. I live in Dalian, China and this city is cleaner than Beijing and Shanghai, but less sophisticated.
I still find it difficult to find nice bigger clothes here (I'm size 16), so mostly I do my clothes shopping in Singapore. Singapore has some XXXLLLLLLL Shop (eukh can't find better name?) 
In my hometown in Bandung, Indonesia is easier to find bigger clothes though, as so many Factory Outlets from branded clothing lines sold here.

Still, in all 3 countries I rarely found big people with nice clothes. Either they are too frustrated to shop or they don't really care about their appearance anymore 






> And most of all, please do ask for support! People here really are pretty friendly, and even if you are in a different culture, the basic experiences of being bigger than people around you, of raising kids, of being married, and all of that are similar, I think.
> 
> I hope we'll hear a lot more from you!
> 
> Regards;
> 
> -Ed




Thanks Ed. I will. :bow:
Thanks for Paul and Surlysomething as well for the warmest welcome 

Have a nice weekend


----------



## arimis

Thanks for creating the thread!!!

I'm still working on my profile so I'll have to post my pic later.

I go by the name Arimis and many of you know me from a similar forum. 

I live in a small town in WV right now, however I want to move to a bigger city.

I have a graduate degree.

I'm single and looking.

I love all kinds of music some of my favorite artist are Big and Rich, Sarah Evans, Alicia Keys, Prince, Francis Cabrel, Beyonce and Shakira pluss many more. I love everything from country to funk to classical.

I love all kinds of movies. I really like classic French New Wave films and films by Fellini.

I really admire BBWs who have decided I don't need to be a size two to be confident, beautiful and Sexy. 

I hope to meet alot of awesome people here.

Arimis


----------



## Betty Korona

Howdy.
I'm try to come to terms with my weight. I'm the heaviest I've ever been and right now, I pretty much hate myself. Which means I do all sorts of self destructive things...Okay, maybe not ALL sorts, but you get it.

How do you learn to love yourself as you are?


----------



## Renaissance Woman

Betty Korona said:


> Howdy.
> I'm try to come to terms with my weight. I'm the heaviest I've ever been and right now, I pretty much hate myself. Which means I do all sorts of self destructive things...Okay, maybe not ALL sorts, but you get it.
> 
> How do you learn to love yourself as you are?


It takes time. It takes looking to yourself to find your own value, rather than listening to negative opinions of others. It takes looking at your physical self more objectively, and more rationally, not through the lens of the current societal ideal of beauty. 

It's not easy, and I still continue to work on it myself. But coming here is a great first step. Welcome.


----------



## Surlysomething

Betty Korona said:


> Howdy.
> I'm try to come to terms with my weight. I'm the heaviest I've ever been and right now, I pretty much hate myself. Which means I do all sorts of self destructive things...Okay, maybe not ALL sorts, but you get it.
> 
> How do you learn to love yourself as you are?


 
Hey there

I struggle with the same feelings every day. There's no magic solution, unfortunately. I do the best I can. Focus on the great things about me. Dress well, groom well. Some days are better than others but I think that goes for everyone, heavy or thin.

Hang in there. You're more than just your weight. MUCH more.

Tina


----------



## Nightfire

moved:doh:


----------



## Abernachy

Yep. I'm retarded, did not discover this thread until just now, so I will go ahead and reintroduce myself with more information.

Name: Mike
Age: 20
Home: Gulfport, MS (Soon to be changed to well...I have no clue, wont really know until atleast June)

Likes: Women (Yep, didnt expect that, DID YOU) , comedies (From Monty Python to MST3K, if it makes me laugh I love it), Metal (The Music genre, I'm to the point where I look for specific record labels "Century Media" and "Nuclear Blast). Fantasy Literature, Anime, and just about anything computer related (I AM NERD!!!), I'm also a video gamer.

Dislikes: Well, I dont really have too many dislikes. I'm not too big of a fan of the Rap music genre or country. I don't like moronic women, I know I sound like an idiot but I tend to use my ex as an example. We were together for a few weeks, and I admit, I kinda lusted for her. She liked me and I felt somewhat of an attraction to her, so I decided to do a date and see where it goes. We got to know each other and I found out a few interesting things about her, the most notable being that she just got out of a relationship where her boyfriend cheated on her. As the days went on, everyday after work I would ask her if she wanted to do something, and of course, she would come up with an excuse. I got annoyed by it, but I kept biting my lip about it. She eventually told me that I was moving too fast, and needed to slow down, confused me but I was getting very annoyed with her. She eventually breaks up with me, not bothering to tell me in person, but decides use myspace and sends a message via that (Gotta love her courage), so I just accept it, didn't really feel heartbroken about it , considering I was going to go up to her in person that friday when we were both off to tell her its not working. So, time goes on, she forgets about me completely, doesnt even acknowledge me when she sees me, so I decide to do the same. Well, I eventually find out she ends up getting right back with the same boyfriend she had before, Mr. Cheater. So, when I say "moronic", I mean women who do not learn lessons the first time when they should have, or when they don't care to see that the man they have in their current relationship is wanting to spend time with her and help her in times of need, even to the point of picking her and her friends up at a college an hour and a half away, at 1 in the morning.
__But I digress, I am not a fan of naggers, basically women who just complain, complain, complain and don't want to bite the bullet. I dated another women a few years ago, she was beatiful to me, atleast 180 - 210 LBs, and I loved holding her close to me, but all she did was complain about the world around her. I got a call from her one day and all she did was complain about how much she hates school (She was a senior in HS, I was in my first year of college), she was to the point to where she didnt even want to finish because she apparently hated it. I offered to help her if she needed help with studies, but that led to more complaining, mind you this is before we even started our first date, it was just phone and text talk. When I decided we should go on a first date, she would always make excuses ("I have to go meet my friends for Church (Yea..who goes to Church on a Friday night), "My parents are having an anniversary party and want me to go") She , and I do commend her for this, talked to me one and one and said that she had been thinking and that she stated that she wasn't really ready for a relationship. Me having all the time in the world and not really interested in any kind of sexual activity , just someone i can hug and show how much I like them and eventually say love. She tells me not to wait. Well, about a month passes with no communication, I meet the girl I described above, we go out on a date. After that, the old girl finds out and goes ballistic on me, I couldn't figure it all out. It took a female friend of mine to tell me that in some cases women meet the opposite of what they say. So, what this has sparked is that on the first date, if things go well I tell them that anything they say I will take it as truthful unless they dictate otherwise, you tell me you don't like flowers, well don't expect flowers (Sorry, its how I am, can't blame genetics)

__I digress again, I have always found larger women more attractive, the 2 women in the above example were both chunky women. I'm into BBWs, just not SSBBWs, I tend to draw the weight limit to 310ish, I've seen a lot of women whom were 310 whom I thought were 250. I always find a curvy body very very attractive and an instant turn on, and so long as the woman accepts compliments, are nice, are working, is not greedy, and can show affection and love back to me when I do, I'm happy (Trust me, I've dated a woman with a nice chunky body who did not want me to call her beautiful, she would always get mad at me for it it confused the bejesus out of me, which is why I'm happy that relationship didn't last). I also, of course, look for something we can connect on, whether its music, movies, even some of the hobbies I'm picking up now (I have been going to a dance place that teaches you how to do different dances (Rumba, Tango, Swing, some others I cannot think of) and have been ejoying those so I guess I can use dancing as a focal point.

Now, as for location, its going to be changing soon, I basically have signed up for 4 years for the US Air Force and I ship out to Basic in less than 2 weeks, so I won't really know my first 2 year station until after tech school, in june.)

As for picture, my avatar is my picture, nothing really special, like I said, Skinny, Nerdy, FAing guy.
And that is pretty much everything I can think of.


----------



## maggiemay

Betty Korona said:


> Howdy.
> I'm try to come to terms with my weight. I'm the heaviest I've ever been and right now, I pretty much hate myself. Which means I do all sorts of self destructive things...Okay, maybe not ALL sorts, but you get it.
> 
> How do you learn to love yourself as you are?



OH how I struggle with this one. I'm also my biggest ever, at 320 lbs, give or take a pound. I find it difficult to do the things I enjoy(ed) and things I want to do. I was happy with myself at 250, which is still big, by anyone's standards, but just not fully happy at this weight I am now. 

However, I am learning to accept that which I can not change and it would appear that I can not change my weight. I've tried. 

My children, husband and friends all love me as I am, why shouldn't I do the same?


----------



## maggiemay

I've requested some of you to be my myspace friend and would love to have ALL of you as my Myspace friends. www.myspace.com/maggiemay92


----------



## ImSoDead

*Name:* Andy
*Age:* 45
*Location:* San Francisco Bay Area, CA
*Profession:* Software Program Manager
*Music:* Heavy Metal, Early Music, Peter Gabriel, and the Smithereens.
*TV:* Miami Vice, Heroes, 24, Red Dwarf, Black Adder, Robin of Sherwood, Dark Shadows, Johnny Quest, Spiderman, House of Cards
*Movies:* Excalibur, Universal horror movies, Body Double, LotR, Apocalypse Now, Dark City, 13th Floor, Jacob's Ladder, Hellraiser, Dil Chahta Hai, and Fight Club.
*Magazines:* Fortune
*Dislikes:* Trolls, Historical revisionism (negationism), Political Correctness, double standards, and hypocrisy.
*About me:* I've been Dimensions fan since the early '90s. I used to post as Andy Griffith but got so turned off by the hostility in two previous incarnations of these boards.


----------



## Blaze

Hi guys,i'm 28 and i just love big girls.
I'm a Pro Wrestler and love Big,beautiful,woman.

My own partner is huge and i love every inch of her.
I'm going to persuade her to show off all those sexy curves,so you can enjoy them too.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

*Curtsies to ImSoDead*

You win points for The Smithereens


----------



## Tooz

Abernachy said:


> YWell, I dont really have too many dislikes.



Sure about that?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Abernachy said:


> __I digress again, I have always found larger women more attractive, the 2 women in the above example were both chunky women. I'm into BBWs, just not SSBBWs, I tend to draw the weight limit to 310ish, I've seen a lot of women whom were 310 whom I thought were 250. I always find a curvy body very very attractive and an instant turn on, and so long as the woman accepts compliments, are nice, are working, is not greedy, and can show affection and love back to me when I do, I'm happy (Trust me, I've dated a woman with a nice chunky body who did not want me to call her beautiful, she would always get mad at me for it it confused the bejesus out of me, which is why I'm happy that relationship didn't last). I also, of course, look for something we can connect on, whether its music, movies, even some of the hobbies I'm picking up now (I have been going to a dance place that teaches you how to do different dances (Rumba, Tango, Swing, some others I cannot think of) and have been ejoying those so I guess I can use dancing as a focal point.



So, I'm guessing you're not a huge fan of


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

BothGunsBlazing said:


> So, I'm guessing you're not a huge fan of


LMFAO!

I must say Mr Guns Blazing..........oh no cant write it on here Ill have to go to the 'Non anonymous Crush thread'


----------



## Abernachy

Cant really say that I am, but also can't say that I am not. I have never heard their music before, guess I'll have to obtain some of their works and see for myself.


----------



## mszwebs

BothGunsBlazing said:


> So, I'm guessing you're not a huge fan of



LOL...wow...tht's all I can say...lol


----------



## ImSoDead

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *Curtsies to ImSoDead*
> 
> You win points for The Smithereens



Thanks for the Green Thoughts.


----------



## Abernachy

Yep, 
WHOOOSH.

Didn't really occur to me until I thought about it more.


----------



## KekeDillard

hey everyone! someone gave me a link from myspace and told me to check it out. so now im here! 

my name is keke. i'm from michigan. 25! i'm a plus size advocate. plus power!!! anything else you need to know just ask! i'm quite talkative 

and this is me.....


----------



## Abernachy

Welcome to Dimensions, always a welcome sight to see another good looking woman here.


----------



## Ruin

*Name:* Jack
*Gender:* Male
*Location:* South East England
*Music:* Rock, Alternative Rock, Indie...mainly anything actually
*Likes:* Films, music, games, friends
*Dislikes:* Dance music, rap, chavs, the 'British/English Stereotype'
*About me:* I have browsed a few forums like this but finally decided to sign up here. I probaly won't post so much but expect a few weight gain stories coming from me (probaly one coming real soon).

This is my first post and I probaly wont have many. Like I said I will mainly be posting stories that I think up. So anyway nice to be here.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

sugarfreechocolate said:


> Oh thank God I found this thread. Been lurking around since last year but didn't have the gut to join the discussion, my English is not very good and I don't want to upset members who dislike poor grammar
> 
> My name is Mel, I'm 35 years old, I'm Indonesian living in Singapore for 8 years before move again to China where my husband work now. I've been living in China for 1 year.
> I have 2 children, 12 years old girl and 5 years old boy.
> My husband's job requires us to move a lot so I decided to become a full time mom.
> 
> My friends say I'm a goofball, my kids say I'm a nutcase, my husband loves me eventhough I think I annoy him because I talk a lot and he's kinda a quiet person :doh:
> 
> I'm a photography enthusiast and a singer in my younger day, and I love The Red Hot Chili Peppers.
> 
> I hate to shop here in China and Singapore where the women are (mostly) very petite and flat chested. I always have a hard time finding a correct size for my bra (38DD)
> They make very small bras and they have the nerve to put the tag to 38D when the bra is actually 36B (ok, I exaggerate a bit here )
> 
> Mmm kay..I'll stop here before I talk too much and embarass myself
> 
> See you around



Welcome sweetie!! So glad to have you here!


----------



## dave101

heya group um im new, so i thought id introduce myself and stuff...
ummm 23/m/australia..believe it or not im a personal trainer. i love tattoos! metal/punk/ebm/industriel, beer, horror movies and hanging out with my mates. hoping to make new friends here. but thought i should say hi..


----------



## Surlysomething

dave101 said:


> believe it or not im a personal trainer..


 

Interesting. Are you a BHM or an FA?


And welcome! :bow:


----------



## thehollowlies

Hi all. I literally just joined but I have been lurking for quite some time.

My name is Dani, I just turned 20 on Friday. I'm an ex-art student going to community college. I love body modification and I'm apprenticing to be a tattoo artist soon. Other than that...I have no idea what to say. Hi!

 

View attachment Photo 61.jpg


View attachment 0116081505.jpg


----------



## pudgy

Welcome to the land of de-lurking, Dani! Pretty face! And whatever you're doing with that straw, I hope you're enjoying it!


----------



## thehollowlies

Cheeky! I love me some Starbucks! But thank you!


----------



## pudgy

I love Starbuck too!







And the coffee.


----------



## guitarguyCO

Hi everyone. I've spent several hours now reading the threads here and figured it's about time to register!

I'm 22, I've been a "FA" for several years now though I didn't even know what the term meant until a girl I was chatting with told me a couple months ago. Actually she is also to thank for my knowing about this boards existence. She used to post here and I'm so glad she told me about this site!

Anyways, as you've probably noticed.. I'm very impressed with the community here and I want to be a part of it so thank you for having me!


----------



## mszwebs

guitarguyCO said:


> Hi everyone. I've spent several hours now reading the threads here and figured it's about time to register!
> 
> I'm 22, I've been a "FA" for several years now though I didn't even know what the term meant until a girl I was chatting with told me a couple months ago. Actually she is also to thank for my knowing about this boards existence. She used to post here and I'm so glad she told me about this site!
> 
> Anyways, as you've probably noticed.. I'm very impressed with the community here and I want to be a part of it so thank you for having me!



Well...Welcome!


----------



## pudgy

guitarguyCO said:


> Hi everyone. I've spent several hours now reading the threads here and figured it's about time to register!
> 
> I'm 22, I've been a "FA" for several years now though I didn't even know what the term meant until a girl I was chatting with told me a couple months ago. Actually she is also to thank for my knowing about this boards existence. She used to post here and I'm so glad she told me about this site!
> 
> Anyways, as you've probably noticed.. I'm very impressed with the community here and I want to be a part of it so thank you for having me![/SIZE]




Welcome to this wonderful place! I remember the relief to know that there was actually a "term" for me (though I'm not usually a fan of labels) just to know I wasn't insane.

We want you a part of this community to. So - again - welcome!


----------



## EnticingAna

Okay really nervous first post, hope I do this right.
My name is Ana.
I'm 40.
From Michigan,
Spend alot of time in Chicago and Nashville.
Pretty much retired.
Love to travel, read, learn new things, meet new people, relax with friends and family, and spending time with my puppies.
Don't love mean people, being cold, impatient drivers, and yogurt.


----------



## bexy

*hi ana! welcome. love the colour on ur lips  :kiss2:*


----------



## Sugar

guitarguyCO said:


> Hi everyone. I've spent several hours now reading the threads here and figured it's about time to register!
> 
> I'm 22, I've been a "FA" for several years now though I didn't even know what the term meant until a girl I was chatting with told me a couple months ago. Actually she is also to thank for my knowing about this boards existence. She used to post here and I'm so glad she told me about this site!
> 
> Anyways, as you've probably noticed.. I'm very impressed with the community here and I want to be a part of it so thank you for having me!



Darling B,

You need to show your pic so all the girls can drool over you!! :wubu: I'm so glad you're here!!! 

Sarah


----------



## pudgy

"The girls"?! HA! We all you know it's all about you, Sarah!


----------



## EnticingAna

bexylicious said:


> *hi ana! welcome. love the colour on ur lips  :kiss2:*



* Thanks Beautiful !


----------



## guitarguyCO

Lucky said:


> Darling B,
> 
> You need to show your pic so all the girls can drool over you!! :wubu: I'm so glad you're here!!!
> 
> Sarah


Haha no thank you.. I don't like my picture up anywhere 

But thanks for the warm welcome everybody! You especially, Sarah :smitten:


----------



## chublover350

thehollowlies said:


> Hi all. I literally just joined but I have been lurking for quite some time.
> 
> My name is Dani, I just turned 20 on Friday. I'm an ex-art student going to community college. I love body modification and I'm apprenticing to be a tattoo artist soon. Other than that...I have no idea what to say. Hi!



YES a fellow septum RAWKER!!!!!!!!


----------



## xrayrose

name: hmmm?
location: oahu, hawaii
status: single
occupation: unknown
age: 30

Glad to be here!


----------



## Wagimawr

nice to have you on Dims


----------



## pudgy

xrayrose said:


> name: hmmm?
> location: oahu, hawaii
> status: single
> occupation: unknown
> age: 30
> 
> Glad to be here!



We're glad you're here. I never made it Oahu, but I spent three months on Kauai this summer. It was so fantastic. So much better than the blasted snow and corn fields here in Indiana.


----------



## Fairest Epic

JB34 said:


> Name: Jeff
> Age: 31
> Location: Arizona, transplat from the NW
> Profession: Education
> Likes: travel, sports, movies, curvy girls
> 
> I have lurked on this site for a while now, and I feel like it is time to say hi. Would love to hear from you!



yay! people from arizona haha. 

anyway...
Name: Johanna
Age: 20
Location: Arizona
Profession: student
Likes: comics, learning, video games, music, prettymuch anything nerdtacular...

picture: meh..i dont really know how to post, but if you want to see let me know...i'm a 6'0" bbw with brown hair and brown eyes...haha thats a start and should give you the gist of my appearance and all that jazz...take care!


----------



## xrayrose

pudgy said:


> We're glad you're here. I never made it Oahu, but I spent three months on Kauai this summer. It was so fantastic. So much better than the blasted snow and corn fields here in Indiana.



Thanks "Pudgy"!
Glad you enjoyed Kauai.... I have lived here on Oahu since I was three and can't imagine ever moving away.....


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces

EnticingAna said:


> * Thanks Beautiful !



I bet you like _pink_


----------



## amariee

This is my first time posting on here. Don't know exactly what I am supposed to do!!! But anyway..... Hello to all you beautiful,gorgeous, sexy bbw's out there!!!! We Rock!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

amariee said:


> This is my first time posting on here. Don't know exactly what I am supposed to do!!! But anyway..... Hello to all you beautiful,gorgeous, sexy bbw's out there!!!! We Rock!!!!




Welcome to the boards, Amariee


----------



## MoonGoddess

Sorry I have been away for so long....here is my most recent pic! Took this head shot for my Ms. American Rose title.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Wow, you look gorgeous, MoonGoddess  

Nice to see you posting again  :bow:


----------



## lilithi

Hi im new, i did a post before introducing my self, but umm i think i put in in wrong section  and i cant find it etc , OK so still working out my way around , will post pic's eventually


----------



## SoVerySoft

lilithi said:


> Hi im new, i did a post before introducing my self, but umm i think i put in in wrong section  and i cant find it etc , OK so still working out my way around , will post pic's eventually



Hi lilithi 

Your post has been moved to the Fashion Forum (since you mentioned looking for boots). You should be able to find it there  

Glad you also found this thread - feel free to introduce yourself a bit more here.

Welcome!


----------



## OutbackZack

Name: Zachary
Age: 18
Location: FL
Profession: Student
Music: Best of everything
Likes: Art, filming, track and feild, journalism, writing, and public speaking.
Dislikes: Close minded people, politics, and dishonesty
About me: I'm a simple bloke with a simple veiw of life, live it.
Picture:


----------



## Shosh

OutbackZack said:


> Name: Zachary
> Age: 18
> Location: FL
> Profession: Student
> Music: Best of everything
> Likes: Art, filming, track and feild, journalism, writing, and public speaking.
> Dislikes: Close minded people, politics, and dishonesty
> About me: I'm a simple bloke with a simple veiw of life, live it.
> Picture:



I thought you were a fellow Aussie from your username!

Welcome.

Shoshieboo


----------



## OutbackZack

Susannah said:


> I thought you were a fellow Aussie from your username!
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Shoshieboo



I'm a halfy lol
Mom is American, dad is an Aussie.

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## Shosh

OutbackZack said:


> I'm a halfy lol
> Mom is American, dad is an Aussie.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome




Ha! Excellant. Then that makes you extra special to me.:kiss2:


----------



## OutbackZack

Susannah said:


> Ha! Excellant. Then that makes you extra special to me.:kiss2:



lol I'm honor


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Outback Zack- you are a cutie  



Welcome to the Boards  *curtsies*


----------



## OutbackZack

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Outback Zack- you are a cutie
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Boards  *curtsies*



Aww thanks


----------



## ravfa

OK. Here goes. Not that anybody should or will care, but. . .I'm a very loooong time lurker/peruser who's recently made a few random posts. . .though not new to either Dimensions or SA. Once upon a time I contributed a few minor pieces to the Dimensions newsletter & magazine; had some letters posted in the local paper; did a radio interview; and wrote/edited the newsletter for my local NAAFA chapter. 

Have pretty much wasted the better part of the last couple of decades, & not too long ago finally decided to try to get my shit together; try to live my life in a way that walks the walk as well as talks the talk; become a productive & decent human being; and maybe attain some kind of happiness along the way.

Along with my other interests/desires, I've been a dyed-in-the-wool FA since before discovering my sexuality more years ago than I care to think about. I think Dimensions, both in print form & the website, are fucking national treasures, and Conrad & Ruby unsung heroes. I know there are a lot of good, cool, & interesting (not to mention drop dead gorgeous & smokin' hot) folks here, & I'd like to try to contribute some, & be at least a little more active & part of the community.

I also have some feeder tendencies, so let the stoning begin. . .

Without further ado, then - 

Name: Rick
Age: 48
Location: Long Island, New York
Profession: Computer Operator/LowLevel Flunky/Slave to the Grind
Music: Varied & eclectic; favs include Led Zeppelin, Rush, Jethro Tull, Yes, Eric Johnson, Loreena McKennit, Clannad, Blackmore's Night, Medieval Babes, Opeth, Traffic; and many more
Likes: Happy self-confident fat women who relish their size & love to eat (& mayhap wouldn't mind eating more delicious goodies & adding to their luscious curvage & poundage); Horror, Fantasy, & Science Fiction in any medium; reading; music; movies; some TV; paganism (esp. Wicca); drives & low key vacations; sweet wines; animals; peanut butter & jelly sandwiches; pasta with non-chunky tomato sauce; sex. A few other things that escape me at the moment.
Dislikes: fatphobes; supermodels/starlets dujour; hatemongers; most politicians; broccoli; fundamentalists of any stripe; Adam Sandler movies; "reality TV"; a lot of other things that I won't bore you with.


----------



## R. Mutt

Name: Brad
Age: 24
Location: New Amsterdam, as the dutch would say
Profession: substitute teaching, but looking for an art or museum job
Music: punk, garage rock, indie
Likes: contemporary art, musics, beers
Dislikes: smarminess, confusion, indecision(despite a fair amount coming from myself)
About me: I'm trying to break into the museum business with just a BFA, which i suppose is impossible. Maybe I just don't know the right people yet... Found this place years back when trying to reconcile my love for the larger female form. Yeah, I suppose that's about it. I still make some art occassionally and play a bit of floor/street hockey or crummy soccer for fun. Also trying to teach myself guitar, not going so well. 

So um, "Hi."

heartsies,
brad


----------



## SoVerySoft

ravfa said:


> OK. Here goes. Not that anybody should or will care, but. . .I'm a very loooong time lurker/peruser who's recently made a few random posts. . .though not new to either Dimensions or SA. Once upon a time I contributed a few minor pieces to the Dimensions newsletter & magazine; had some letters posted in the local paper; did a radio interview; and wrote/edited the newsletter for my local NAAFA chapter...



Welcome, Rick! Glad you are de-lurking!

Did you use to attend the LI Chapter of NAAFA dances back in the 80s?


----------



## Teeth

thehollowlies said:


> Hi all. I literally just joined but I have been lurking for quite some time.
> 
> My name is Dani, I just turned 20 on Friday. I'm an ex-art student going to community college. I love body modification and I'm apprenticing to be a tattoo artist soon. Other than that...I have no idea what to say. Hi!



very cute! hit me up! my myspace is http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=133240076


----------



## MoonGoddess

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wow, you look gorgeous, MoonGoddess
> 
> Nice to see you posting again  :bow:



Thanks sweetie...it is good to back. And so nice to see so many new faces as well.

I must confess that I am not crazy about my picture. I had a so called pageant consultant tell me that I was too pale and goth looking to win in my division. So I went out and got some sunless tanner. "I" thought it made my skin look dirty, the consultant said it was great, but goaded me into getting some 'real' color. So I did 5 minutes in a tanning bed. That was a very stupid thing for me to do! I got red, blistered and went through the agony of a burn for several days. The end result was that I canned the consultant, got myself back to my original pallor, and I took the title, even without 'color'.

Will post something new when I get my sash, the crown arrived today!


----------



## Gspoon

I know you!!!

Good to see you here, my friend my friend


----------



## BrownEyedChica

:batting: Hi every one... 
well here it goes...
I'm Elisa 
I am 25 years of age, I'm totally single, Hispanic, and I'm also a Student. 
I guess that just covers the basics.. dont know what else I could say... but feel free to ask  

View attachment Me without Glene.JPG


----------



## ravfa

Thanks for the welcome SVS. I remember the Glen Cove dances fondly. I didn't so much attend as work them as a chapter member. Which is good since I really don't dance but loved being there. I also remember hitting the dinner after the dances were over & the clean up was done & getting home as the sun was coming up. . .


----------



## funkyvixen416

Name: Alicia
Age: 22
Location: Delaware, USA
Profession: Student/Temp Work
Status: Single
Music: Jazz, RnB, punk rock, and a little bit of everything else cause its really about how it makes you feel not the genre
Likes: Gaming, Zombie flicks, Most things sci-fi, music, 
Dislikes: People who try to control me and religious nut cases especially when they try to control me.
About me: I recently graduated from college and am still looking for work. The job market is not so good for people with a useless major but i will find something. I am a fairly nerdy black female, which is apparently a rarity.
Picture: Just so you know that is a wig because i was bored and i think it looks super cute. 

View attachment profile 004 2.jpg


----------



## MoonGoddess

OK...I did promise a better pic. This is me, no makeup, no wig...no pretense.


----------



## Tad

MoonGoddess said:


> OK...I did promise a better pic. This is me, no makeup, no wig...no pretense.



There is a real sense of strength in that pic...not necessarily physical strength, and not just because of the t-shirt. Sort of a sense of purpose or something like that....can't quite put it into words, but it is a great picture in how well it catches something so intangible.


----------



## angel-1

edx said:


> There is a real sense of strength in that pic...not necessarily physical strength, and not just because of the t-shirt. Sort of a sense of purpose or something like that....can't quite put it into words, but it is a great picture in how well it catches something so intangible.



I get what you mean. Along with strength, I also see freedom. Plus, she has a really great face for a bald head. Not too many women can rock a bald head. MoonGoddess, you're awesome.


----------



## Fairest Epic

MoonGoddess said:


> OK...I did promise a better pic. This is me, no makeup, no wig...no pretense.




you redefine beauty. I love it.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Absolutely beautiful, MoonGoddess. Thank you for sharing this photo.


----------



## MoonGoddess

Thanks to all of you for the kind words. I firmly believe that not only can you be beautiful when you have cancer, but it is also somewhat liberating. There is never a bad hair day, and I have a freedom of expression that would not be as well accepted under better circumstances.

Cancer chicks rock, and bald is beautiful!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Hey alicia! ^_^ Welcome to the boards my friend.


----------



## Gspoon

MoonGoddess said:


> Thanks to all of you for the kind words. I firmly believe that not only can you be beautiful when you have cancer, but it is also somewhat liberating. There is never a bad hair day, and I have a freedom of expression that would not be as well accepted under better circumstances.
> 
> Cancer chicks rock, and bald is beautiful!



My girlfriend had cancer! And the fact that you are showing that you are going to battle it and still look good is commendable!

Go you!  You are a winner at everything in the world!


----------



## MoonGoddess

Gspoon said:


> My girlfriend had cancer! And the fact that you are showing that you are going to battle it and still look good is commendable!
> 
> Go you!  You are a winner at everything in the world!



Thanks babe...how is your girlfriend doing? It is a rough battle, but I firmly believe that one way or another we come out better for it on the other side.


----------



## jooliebug

Hello my name is Julie I'm 28 and a couple years shipping and handling ok ok I'm 33 I love to read watch movies and swim but my absolute favorite thing to do is dance I just love shaking my ass on the dance floor. I'm a goddess and I don't mind saying so myself so worship me!:kiss2: 

View attachment margaritas.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze

jooliebug said:


> Hello my name is Julie I'm 28 and a couple years shipping and handling ok ok I'm 33 I love to read watch movies and swim but my absolute favorite thing to do is dance I just love shaking my ass on the dance floor. I'm a goddess and I don't mind saying so myself so worship me!:kiss2:



Welcome aboard!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

jooliebug said:


> Hello my name is Julie I'm 28 and a couple years shipping and handling ok ok I'm 33 I love to read watch movies and swim but my absolute favorite thing to do is dance I just love shaking my ass on the dance floor. I'm a goddess and I don't mind saying so myself so worship me!:kiss2:



*Curtsies to the Goddess*


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

jooliebug said:


> Hello my name is Julie I'm 28 and a couple years shipping and handling ok ok I'm 33 I love to read watch movies and swim but my absolute favorite thing to do is dance I just love shaking my ass on the dance floor. I'm a goddess and I don't mind saying so myself so worship me!:kiss2:



*cuts open a living goat and burns its entrails in a brazier while chanting your name*

Welcome! ^_^ 

What sort of things do you read? What movies do watch? Just saying you read and watch movies is pretty broad as far as interests go.


----------



## jooliebug

Jon Blaze said:


> Welcome aboard!



Thank you very much.:kiss2:


----------



## jooliebug

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *Curtsies to the Goddess*



I am honored to have someone who is obviously a fairy and a goddes curtsy to me *curtsies back*


----------



## jooliebug

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> *cuts open a living goat and burns its entrails in a brazier while chanting your name*
> 
> Welcome! ^_^
> 
> What sort of things do you read? What movies do watch? Just saying you read and watch movies is pretty broad as far as interests go.



I laughed so hard I almost fell out of the chair thank you!:bounce:


----------



## jooliebug

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> *cuts open a living goat and burns its entrails in a brazier while chanting your name*
> 
> Welcome! ^_^
> 
> What sort of things do you read? What movies do watch? Just saying you read and watch movies is pretty broad as far as interests go.



ok I will narrow it down a little I read most anything when lacking reading matterial I've been known to read the back of the cereal box and dirty limrics in public bathrooms. But seriously I like to mostly read Mysteries and thrillers as far as classic writers I enjoy Mark Twain, Edegar allen Poe, and Shakespere. I like most movies I prefer comedies and dramas as long as the comedy isn't entirely too dumb or the drama too predictable and sappy. (ok ok you caught me in certain moods the sappier the better) So that's alittle about me have a super day. Julie


----------



## bbwadmirer2007

Hi my name is Larry.I am from southern New jersey.I organize BBW events in Nj,Pa and delaware

Larry


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Hello to all the new comers! Hope you have fun here  

I started to find it pretty addictive!


----------



## ravfa

MoonGoddess said:


> OK...I did promise a better pic. This is me, no makeup, no wig...no pretense.



Wonderful inspiring picture Moongoddess. You seem like a strong & courageous person all on your own; but may you draw additional strength & healing from the Goddess & God.


----------



## fatbottomgirl76

Hello. 
This is my first post.
That's me in the avatar.


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome new peoples!

:bow:


----------



## Suze

Surlysomething said:


> Welcome new peoples!
> 
> :bow:



what she said.


----------



## MoonGoddess

ravfa said:


> Wonderful inspiring picture Moongoddess. You seem like a strong & courageous person all on your own; but may you draw additional strength & healing from the Goddess & God.




Thank you Ravfa. And many blessings on you as well. The Goddess has been watching over me...and I draw a lot of strength from that....


----------



## jewels_mystery

Hello everyone. I've been a member for a little while now and never introduced myself. My name is Jewel, I am 38 and a proud SSBBW. I live in Norman, Oklahoma. I am currently in,grad school. I love music from the 80's and early 90's. I like most stuff Sci fi, aromatherapy, cooking (of course), camping and video games. My dislikes are close minded people and liars. 

It's nice to see I am not the only pagan on board. :kiss2:


----------



## Emma

baines said:


> hello..
> 
> 
> i have already dont one of these so dont be accusing me of spamming!!
> 
> i havent been on here since march so im kinda re introducing myself as it were...
> 
> im Amy..
> 22 years old
> im about 20 stone
> im a student
> i like to drink
> i like music of all forms except death metal and similar=)
> 
> i joined here cos as much as i love who i am and all that..i dont have any large friends..and always being 'the fat' one can get a little boring...
> also iv discovered...most men LOVE having sex with fat chicks but its like owning a moped..they are fun to ride but ud never tell ur mates that..
> and i enjoyed being able to say that without the customary thin freind telling me im not fat and being really accidentally offensive...
> 
> i KNOW im fat why do thin people feel the need to say things like' i dont even see you as fat'..liars=)
> 
> im generally up for a giggle and all that and im sure ull find me out at some point..
> 
> heres a piccie form about 5 months ago.. i hope it works..im notoriously bad with computers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tadaaaa!!
> xx



lol Woo I'm a stalker! Found ya! So hello ;-) Post more. 

I don't know if I said bye to you last night, I think I wandered off in a drunken haze lol My entire being hurts.


----------



## vorn29

Vorn from the UK here and first of all I must appologise for not posting here before. I have to admit I have lurked here (eternal shame) though not regulary in the past. Yes, I know you`ve probably heard it all before but I want to be a part of this forum. I have always loved big and beautiful women and I have been happily married to Kren (Big and beautiful:smitten since 1990. To me she is the sexiest creature on earth.

I particularly love BBW`s in shiny spandex  and I have been fortunate that my wife wears it for me and is not afraid to wear it outside either. A rarity indeed.

I work at a local special needs school as an assistant with security and have 2 great kids I ain`t tellin you my age which obviously makes me about 43.

Just to say what a great and friendly forum this is.

Here we are folks folks


----------



## Amatrix

*waves at her sisters*

blessings to all of you!



any special plans for Ostara ladies???


----------



## jewels_mystery

Nothing special planned yet. I may finally do my house blessing. Do you have anything planned yet?



Amatrix said:


> *waves at her sisters*
> 
> blessings to all of you!
> 
> 
> 
> any special plans for Ostara ladies???


----------



## MrsSunGoddess

MoonGoddess said:


> Thanks to all of you for the kind words. I firmly believe that not only can you be beautiful when you have cancer, but it is also somewhat liberating. There is never a bad hair day, and I have a freedom of expression that would not be as well accepted under better circumstances.
> 
> Cancer chicks rock, and bald is beautiful!



I love your attitude and your picture is beautiful - you're an inspiration to us all, thank you. I've lost both my parents to cancer, technology has come such a long way since their passing, keep up the fight. Many blessings to you, I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Emma

OutbackZack said:


> Name: Zachary
> Age: 18
> Location: FL
> Profession: Student
> Music: Best of everything
> Likes: Art, filming, track and feild, journalism, writing, and public speaking.
> Dislikes: Close minded people, politics, and dishonesty
> About me: I'm a simple bloke with a simple veiw of life, live it.
> Picture:



You are absolutly bloody hot as fook.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^I saw him post elsewhere that he is 6 foot tall and weighs about 180--Gawd, he keeps getting better and better :wubu:


----------



## Emma

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^I saw him post elsewhere that he is 6 foot tall and weighs about 180--Gawd, he keeps getting better and better :wubu:



Perfect. :bow::bow::bow:

Rohypnol. Check. 
Rag. Check. 
Handcuffs. Check. 

Right I'm off to FL whereever that is.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

CurvyEm said:


> You are absolutly bloody hot as fook.


Totally agree's with Em and GEF! 'How _you_ doin?' lol


----------



## MoonGoddess

Amatrix said:


> *waves at her sisters*
> 
> blessings to all of you!
> 
> 
> 
> any special plans for Ostara ladies???




Right back at you dear! I am hoping to go for a long, peaceful walk on Ostara. Just hoping the weather cooperates.....


----------



## MoonGoddess

MrsSunGoddess said:


> I love your attitude and your picture is beautiful - you're an inspiration to us all, thank you. I've lost both my parents to cancer, technology has come such a long way since their passing, keep up the fight. Many blessings to you, I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.



Thank you SunGoddess. I am sorry to hear of your parents...cancer has taken my parents, grandparents, aunts and sister. I am so fortunate to have the doctors that I do, and the attitude. I am 48 and not ready or willing to throw in the towel, and I have battled this for so long, it almost seems a natural part of my life.

It's also the love and support of the wonderful people here that helps immensely.

My big, extended family....


----------



## Amatrix

jewels_mystery said:


> Nothing special planned yet. I may finally do my house blessing. Do you have anything planned yet?




hmmm a fertility ritual for a friend who wants to have a child with her husband of 3 years. normally here people are pregnant constantly, but do to her recent car accident she has had some issues.

and of course cleaning my alter and cleansing! 
i love ostara! really its my favorite time, and the moments before dusk when you get to see the balance of light and dark... zomg.
:smitten:

i hope your house blessing goes amazing!


----------



## tallukmike

Hey! I'm Mike, 26.. from the UK.. living, working, studying in Iowa.. (yes Iowa.. long story lol). Well read, well traveled.. fit, athletic.. la la la

Massive bbw fan/admirer.. definitely would be nice to have someone to cuddle up with on these cold winter nights!


----------



## lovessbbw

MoonGoddess said:


> Thank you SunGoddess. I am sorry to hear of your parents...cancer has taken my parents, grandparents, aunts and sister. I am so fortunate to have the doctors that I do, and the attitude. I am 48 and not ready or willing to throw in the towel, and I have battled this for so long, it almost seems a natural part of my life.
> 
> It's also the love and support of the wonderful people here that helps immensely.
> 
> My big, extended family....



**HUGS** MoonGoddess, you attitude is so wonderful through what you are facing. I will try to use your attitude as an example and inspiration. I was recently diagnosed with early stage stomach cancer and will start my treatment next week. I will keep you in my thoughts. Keep on rockin'


----------



## Jack Skellington

MoonGoddess said:


> Sorry I have been away for so long....here is my most recent pic! Took this head shot for my Ms. American Rose title.



_Waves! _

Hi MG! Welcome back.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Welcome, newfolks!


----------



## tallukmike

hey there, liz diva  how is chicagoooo? not too far from here!


----------



## OutbackZack

CurvyEm said:


> You are absolutly bloody hot as fook.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^I saw him post elsewhere that he is 6 foot tall and weighs about 180--Gawd, he keeps getting better and better :wubu:





missy_blue_eyez said:


> Totally agree's with Em and GEF! 'How _you_ doin?' lol



lol you're all too kind, but thank mates :wubu:


----------



## liz (di-va)

tallukmike said:


> hey there, liz diva  how is chicagoooo? not too far from here!



Hiya, Ioway, nope, not far at all. And it's snowy blowy cold at the mo. How's CF?


----------



## tallukmike

it was nice today.. but all the snow is melting up a nice flood now! 

gonna be in chicagooo in a few weeks, so hopefully it'll be nice weather for checking out the lakefront by then. been a while since i was last in town


----------



## inari

Hi everyone,
Im Inari.... without googling it can anyone guess what my name means?..hmmm Its one of my favorite foods.
Lets see..Im almost 39..single female...still trying to find myself..lol.. 
I would love to make some new friends via the internet. Im very diverse in nature. 
well check out my profile if ya interested and making new friends and exchanging ideas on live, loves, and relationships...ect.

hope to hear from you guys soon.
smooches


----------



## bmann0413

inari said:


> Hi everyone,
> Im Inari.... without googling it can anyone guess what my name means?..hmmm Its one of my favorite foods.
> Lets see..Im almost 39..single female...still trying to find myself..lol..
> I would love to make some new friends via the internet. Im very diverse in nature.
> well check out my profile if ya interested and making new friends and exchanging ideas on live, loves, and relationships...ect.
> 
> hope to hear from you guys soon.
> smooches



Isn't Inari some kind of sushi?

Btw, welcome to Dimensions!


----------



## MoonGoddess

lovessbbw said:


> **HUGS** MoonGoddess, you attitude is so wonderful through what you are facing. I will try to use your attitude as an example and inspiration. I was recently diagnosed with early stage stomach cancer and will start my treatment next week. I will keep you in my thoughts. Keep on rockin'



Please, let me know if you need to talk, or just a shoulder to lean on. And welcome to the club that no one wants to join!


----------



## sully57

long time lurker first time poster.

Name: Iain
Age: 25
Location: Bedford (from Scotland)
Ocupation: Royal Air Force
Music: Most, Laura Veirs, Ryan Adams etc.
Likes: Film, reading
Dislikes: Not much!

Definate FA, would love to get the chance to be a feeder.

Newly single.

Love the site, don't know what else to write.


----------



## liz (di-va)

inari said:


> Hi everyone,
> Im Inari.... without googling it can anyone guess what my name means?..hmmm Its one of my favorite foods.



I love inari too! It's like sushi comfort food. So....good. Yum. Welcome to boards!


----------



## Tieve

New to the forums, not to the idea 

Name: Tieve
Age: 25
Location: Australia/Scotland
Occupation: Teacher
Music: The Pixies, Mediaeval Babes... mixture really 
Likes: Reading, travelling, films, life!
Dislikes: How disorganised I am sometimes :

So hello everyone  I'm a 25 yr old Scottish girl, living in Australia with my husband and planning to settle here. Looking forward to getting to know lots of you hopefully!


----------



## jooliebug

Tieve said:


> New to the forums, not to the idea
> 
> Name: Tieve
> Age: 25
> Location: Australia/Scotland
> Occupation: Teacher
> Music: The Pixies, Mediaeval Babes... mixture really
> Likes: Reading, travelling, films, life!
> Dislikes: How disorganised I am sometimes :
> 
> So hello everyone  I'm a 25 yr old Scottish girl, living in Australia with my husband and planning to settle here. Looking forward to getting to know lots of you hopefully!


I am looking forward to getting to know you too.


----------



## mszwebs

Tieve said:


> New to the forums, not to the idea
> 
> Name: Tieve
> Age: 25
> Location: Australia/Scotland
> Occupation: Teacher
> Music: The Pixies, Mediaeval Babes... mixture really
> Likes: Reading, travelling, films, life!
> Dislikes: How disorganised I am sometimes :
> 
> So hello everyone  I'm a 25 yr old Scottish girl, living in Australia with my husband and planning to settle here. Looking forward to getting to know lots of you hopefully!



i totally LOVE the Mediaeval Babes!!!

Welcome


----------



## rashapu

Hi Everyone -- I am new here from Maryland, 27 years old newly single.


----------



## jooliebug

rashapu said:


> Hi Everyone -- I am new here from Maryland, 27 years old newly single.



Hello Rashapu Nice to meet you Julie


----------



## rashapu

nice to meet ya too.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces

welcome, everyone!!!

PS inari is a Japanese soy pouch filled with rice.


----------



## CuPpYcAkE

Hi All! I am so VERY new to the site, so I thought I'd post something up to introduce myself. Heres my stats:
Name: Misty
Age: 23
Location: East Coast
Profession: I like to call myself a domestic engineer 
Music: i like pretty much all music genres
Likes: cooking, being crafty, myspace-ing, summertime...and cupcakes
Dislikes: mean people, waking up early lol
About me: I'm really very new to the site, and new to pretty much all of this. I'm here to learn about it, and I got here because my long-time bf is an FA...Im just trying to learn how to please him, and more importantly learn how to love myself and my big beautiful body 

I dont have a pic yet, but i do have pics on my myspace:
http://www.myspace.com/mistycake


----------



## Shosh

Tieve said:


> New to the forums, not to the idea
> 
> Name: Tieve
> Age: 25
> Location: Australia/Scotland
> Occupation: Teacher
> Music: The Pixies, Mediaeval Babes... mixture really
> Likes: Reading, travelling, films, life!
> Dislikes: How disorganised I am sometimes :
> 
> So hello everyone  I'm a 25 yr old Scottish girl, living in Australia with my husband and planning to settle here. Looking forward to getting to know lots of you hopefully!



Welcome. I am Susannah and I live in Melbourne.
Enjoy.


----------



## Tommy_Oblivion

Name: Tommy O
Age: 20
Location: Cali
Occupation: student/subway shift supervisor
Music: Queen, journey, mika
Likes: windy rainy days with a good book
Dislikes: a lot


----------



## Tieve

mszwebs said:


> i totally LOVE the Mediaeval Babes!!!
> 
> Welcome



yay! I always love finding others who like them too 

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone


----------



## bexy

Tommy_Oblivion said:


> Name: Tommy O
> Age: 20
> Location: Cali
> Occupation: student/subway shift supervisor
> Music: Queen, journey, mika
> Likes: windy rainy days with a good book
> Dislikes: a lot



*your hair rocks!!*


----------



## Random_Coconut

Hi, I'm 20, from snowdonia (uk) I'm 5'2" and a british size 20 (no idea what I weigh lol)
<----- that is me  
I don't know any of the fancy terms and abbreviations because despite being big for all of my life I'm only now facing up to it :blush:
And i'm here for some advice and support 
Nice to meet you all


----------



## Jon Blaze

Random_Coconut said:


> Hi, I'm 20, from snowdonia (uk) I'm 5'2" and a british size 20 (no idea what I weigh lol)
> <----- that is me
> I don't know any of the fancy terms and abbreviations because despite being big for all of my life I'm only now facing up to it :blush:
> And i'm here for some advice and support
> Nice to meet you all



ELLO! 

"Welcome to the CHAOS!"


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Hellooooooooooooo all new peoples


----------



## jooliebug

Hello everybody! Glad you are all here this is fun so stick around


----------



## CuslonGodibb

A lot people have joined lately - and I just wanted to say: Welcome! There are so many that I don't want to post individual greetings, but all of you - feel included in this WELCOME. 

/ CuslonGodibb


----------



## ravfa

Tieve said:


> yay! I always love finding others who like them too
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome everyone



I have the Babes listed on the music section of my intro too  . . .along with kindred performers such as Blackmore's Night & Loreena McKennit.


----------



## babyloutattoo

*Name:* babyloutattoo, for now.

*Age:* twentytwo, soon to be twentythree.

*Location:* dirrrrty souf. 

*Profession:* hospitality industry, wannabe photographer

*Music:* indie,experimental,old school country, riot grrl, & etc: bands/singers: sleater-kinney, bright eyes, belle and sebastian, johnny cash, dolly parton, jay brannan, pilot speed, the pixies,frank black, girltalk, bikini kill, julie ruin, quasi, veruca salt, the poises, sean na na, and so many more.

*Likes:* urban decay, body mods (i have five tats and a couple peircings), driving around aimlessly with the windows down and music up, booty dancing with gay men and lulzing, drawing on everything, having a messy room,roadtrips, blue moon beer, drinking too much the night before, hole in the wall dive bars, quoting movies, dexter (the tv show and book), & a firm supporter of maryjane.
*
Dislikes:* feeling trapped, racists, fataphobes, the town i live in, having to work a useless job, emo/scene/sxe kids who are obnoxious, all ages shows (SORRY!)

*About me:* I'm new to the whole BBW thing, I am trying to be more accepting of myself. Seeing all you lovely ladies and gents really helps. I'm currently single, besides an impossible crush. I live for music and films. ( I always take recommendations. ) I always have a camera with me. I like to think im a nice girl. 

*PHOTO*


----------



## OverdriveAddict

babyloutattoo said:


> *Name:* babyloutattoo, for now.
> 
> *Age:* twentytwo, soon to be twentythree.
> 
> *Location:* dirrrrty souf.
> 
> *Profession:* hospitality industry, wannabe photographer
> 
> *Music:* indie,experimental,old school country, riot grrl, & etc: bands/singers: sleater-kinney, bright eyes, belle and sebastian, johnny cash, dolly parton, jay brannan, pilot speed, the pixies,frank black, girltalk, bikini kill, julie ruin, quasi, veruca salt, the poises, sean na na, and so many more.
> 
> *Likes:* urban decay, body mods (i have five tats and a couple peircings), driving around aimlessly with the windows down and music up, booty dancing with gay men and lulzing, drawing on everything, having a messy room,roadtrips, blue moon beer, drinking too much the night before, hole in the wall dive bars, quoting movies, dexter (the tv show and book), & a firm supporter of maryjane.
> *
> Dislikes:* feeling trapped, racists, fataphobes, the town i live in, having to work a useless job, emo/scene/sxe kids who are obnoxious, all ages shows (SORRY!)
> 
> *About me:* I'm new to the whole BBW thing, I am trying to be more accepting of myself. Seeing all you lovely ladies and gents really helps. I'm currently single, besides an impossible crush. I live for music and films. ( I always take recommendations. ) I always have a camera with me. I like to think im a nice girl.
> 
> *PHOTO*


you may hate all ages shows now, but they sure did suck back in the day when you couldn't get in eh?

oh and welcome...i'm new as well, nice to see someone else interested in bod mod


----------



## babyloutattoo

OverdriveAddict said:


> you may hate all ages shows now, but they sure did suck back in the day when you couldn't get in eh?
> 
> oh and welcome...i'm new as well, nice to see someone else interested in bod mod



Thanks 

Well, it's sometimes a can of worms with all ages show. One you have annoying 15 year old scene kids (atleast in my town) who really irk me. ORRR you just have a family affair and everything is fine.

The last show i went to in detroit i had some 15 year old girl being a complete douche the entire show and trying to constantly push me outta the way. haha.


----------



## jooliebug

Babyloutattoo welcome! this is a very fun group. They have certainly let me jump right in. Welcome and I look forward to getting to know you.


----------



## lougenessis

Hello, i heard about this site from a friend and it seems to be a nice place to be. 

Name: You can call me Lougenessis
Age: Just celebrated my 50th birtday (i hope I'm not too old)
Location: Texas
Profession: City Worker
Likes: Reality Show Fanatic, Baking, Being with people i love, Laughing 
Dislikes: Mean Spirited People, Vacuuming, Getting up and having to go to work.
Music: Classic [email protected], 80's Music, Classic Country
About Me: Good lady, true friend


----------



## OverdriveAddict

babyloutattoo said:


> Thanks
> 
> Well, it's sometimes a can of worms with all ages show. One you have annoying 15 year old scene kids (atleast in my town) who really irk me. ORRR you just have a family affair and everything is fine.
> 
> The last show i went to in detroit i had some 15 year old girl being a complete douche the entire show and trying to constantly push me outta the way. haha.


all ages shows just tend to make me feel old...and make me nostalgic for my teenage angst hah


----------



## jooliebug

lougenessis said:


> Hello, i heard about this site from a friend and it seems to be a nice place to be.
> 
> Name: You can call me Lougenessis
> Age: Just celebrated my 50th birtday (i hope I'm not too old)
> Location: Texas
> Profession: City Worker
> Likes: Reality Show Fanatic, Baking, Being with people i love, Laughing
> Dislikes: Mean Spirited People, Vacuuming, Getting up and having to go to work.
> Music: Classic [email protected], 80's Music, Classic Country
> About Me: Good lady, true friend



Welcome Lougenessis


----------



## bexy

Random_Coconut said:


> Hi, I'm 20, from snowdonia (uk) I'm 5'2" and a british size 20 (no idea what I weigh lol)
> <----- that is me
> I don't know any of the fancy terms and abbreviations because despite being big for all of my life I'm only now facing up to it :blush:
> And i'm here for some advice and support
> Nice to meet you all



*ive gone up mount snowdonia!! many times with school! so youre in north wales am i right?

*


----------



## jesky

I joined this forum maybe a year ago or so but then then I lost you guys! I FINALLY found my way back, but had to re-register as I don't know who I was then (if that makes sense :doh

Anyway, I am Jessica, in Northern California. I am hoping that I can be inspired by some of you to be more secure in who I am. I wish I was as comfortable with myself and felt as beautiful as you guys are...


----------



## rob1974

my name is rob and i'm new to the group. i'm infatuated with bbw's
I live in riverside, CA and i'm hoping to meet some beautiful bbw's.
I love bbw's being on top of me...sitting laying ..either one
please introduce yourselves, esp if you have a good sense of humor, cute face and a big booty 
this is my first time in a forum and i'm not really sure how to navigate around and use it quite yet. any help is appreciated 

View attachment feb27 065.JPG


----------



## Tad

Welcome to the influx of new folk!

Jesky, this time don't lose us! Stick around, read, and post more. It can be inspiring to read about others, but really, telling your story and your concerns and getting responses can be really helpful too. You deserve to be heard, so don't be quiet, OK?

Lougennesis (spelling?): you are not too old at all. There are no age limits, other than the 'over 18' bit  We have people here from all sorts of age groups.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Surlysomething

Bonjour new members!
:bow:


----------



## olwen

I've posted a few times now and thought I'd introduce myself.

I'm a college educated single gal from New York City. I've considered myself a fat activist for a while now. I try to educate my skinny friends about fat prejudice and have been known to argue with a doctor or two about his/her preconceived notions about fatness. I'm all for the burgeoning field of fat studies. It's needed and necessary.

I like indie rock mostly, but other kinds of music too. I'm always shocked when people say they don't know who Nick Cave is. I am well versed in the sci-fi genre, and read a lot, and lately I have been reading a lot of fat studies books. I've been trying to get my boring friends to be more adventurous with food, but alas - we always seem to end up eating japanese, thai, or diner food. I need to make some foodie friends, so if you're a foodie and you live in NYC, shoot me a message, but please note, I am not into feeding.

I enjoy the discussions/topics people bring up here, and I look forward to exploring further.

Thanks.


----------



## g-squared

oops i got an itchy trigger finger and submitted my post before i was done with it:doh: plz see post below


----------



## g-squared

name:George
age:18
location: central square, new york, for now oswego whenever college starts this fall
likes: tv, movies(comedies are my favs), i listen to all kinds of music, video games, sports
dislikes: d-bags, steve phillips, not having anything to do
how i spend my time: i've been active in football, wrestling and track all throughout high school, in my downtime i'm usually online or playing xbox 360(gamertag: george2390)

sorry for the low quality of the pic but my camera is the crappiest most-ghetto digital camera ever, and i have limited resources as a high school student with no source of renewable income 

View attachment me2001.jpg


----------



## Kajun Kat

Hey y'all I'm Kat 
35 yr old female from Louisiana. Happened to stumble on this site. Just checking things out right now.


----------



## jooliebug

Hello everybody!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

*curtsies her greetings to all the new additions*


----------



## Kulli

I suppose I should post an intro, eh?
I came here from BFC, which I heard about through an LJ community. I know this place is pretty popular and whatnot, but I've never been here before.

*Name:* Kulli, aka SyberStyk, aka Hyp0th3rmiK. I also go by Lu in the real world.

*Age:* 19

*Location:* England, Manchester

*Profession:* Er.. student.

*Music:* Rammstein, Lordi, Muse, Rob Zombie, KMFDM, Deathstars, Manson, Eisbrecher, Rhapsody of Fire, E Nomine, Megaherz, SOAD, Linkin Park, NIN, Metallica etc etc.. there's more I'm sure.

*Likes:* Music, video games/rpgs/general geekery, hanging out, rocking out, drawing, piercings and tattoos (I have several piercings and a couple tats), I also love long haired tall fat blokes that headbang.

*Dislikes:* Pretentious wankers up their own arses, being ignored, being alone, chavs, discrimination of ANY kind, double-standards, rain, moths...

*About me:* On the net I'm known for drawing, mostly. Physically, I have black hair, green eyes, I'm fat and I'm 5'4''. I'm a Zoology student. I suppose I'm a BBW but before that I'm an FFA most certainly. I'm engaged to my very own tall-long-haired-tat-covered-head-banging-fatman.

*Picture:*


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Kulli said:


> I suppose I should post an intro, eh?
> I came here from BFC, which I heard about through an LJ community. I know this place is pretty popular and whatnot, but I've never been here before.
> 
> *Name:* Kulli, aka SyberStyk, aka Hyp0th3rmiK. I also go by Lu in the real world.
> 
> *Age:* 19
> 
> *Location:* England, Manchester
> 
> *Profession:* Er.. student.
> 
> *Music:* Rammstein, Lordi, Muse, Rob Zombie, KMFDM, Deathstars, Manson, Eisbrecher, Rhapsody of Fire, E Nomine, Megaherz, SOAD, Linkin Park, NIN, Metallica etc etc.. there's more I'm sure.
> 
> *Likes:* Music, video games/rpgs/general geekery, hanging out, rocking out, drawing, piercings and tattoos (I have several piercings and a couple tats), I also love long haired tall fat blokes that headbang.
> 
> *Dislikes:* Pretentious wankers up their own arses, being ignored, being alone, chavs, discrimination of ANY kind, double-standards, rain, moths...
> 
> *About me:* On the net I'm known for drawing, mostly. Physically, I have black hair, green eyes, I'm fat and I'm 5'4''. I'm a Zoology student. I suppose I'm a BBW but before that I'm an FFA most certainly. I'm engaged to my very own tall-long-haired-tat-covered-head-banging-fatman.
> 
> *Picture:*


Hello! Nice to see another english girlie on here! hehe


----------



## jooliebug

Welcome Kuli


----------



## Wagimawr

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Hello! Nice to see another english girlie on here! hehe


you kidding?

you girls are taking over!

the british ARE coming ^_^


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Wagimawr said:


> you kidding?
> 
> you girls are taking over!
> 
> the british ARE coming ^_^


Haha! Its an invasion! Myself and my other british bbw girlies are coming to take you hostage  hehe


----------



## Wagimawr

hostage, hell, I'll handcuff myself ^_^


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Wagimawr said:


> hostage, hell, I'll handcuff myself ^_^




Oh my....... :batting:


----------



## Wagimawr

don't you start, Miss Fairy!

anything you can't finish, that is ^_^

*really streeeeeeeeeetching my "nice guy" cred here*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Wagimawr said:


> don't you start, Miss Fairy!
> 
> anything you can't finish, that is ^_^
> 
> *really streeeeeeeeeetching my "nice guy" cred here*





Oh my.......again :batting:


----------



## AlethaBBW

Hi everyone, longtime lurker coming out of hiding at last. I'm Aletha, or Xan to those who know me on World Of Warcraft where I play in Candy Godiva's guild. 

I'm 34, single, a Toil girl, work in publishing, live in Houston, and am rounder than I am tall.

Let the fun begin!


----------



## Fairest Epic

Jaded said:


> Hi everyone, longtime lurker coming out of hiding at last. I'm Aletha, or Xan to those who know me on World Of Warcraft where I play in Candy Godiva's guild.
> 
> I'm 34, single, a Toil girl, work in publishing, live in Houston, and am rounder than I am tall.
> 
> Let the fun begin!


welcome welcome


----------



## daddyoh70

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Haha! Its an invasion! Myself and my other british bbw girlies are coming to take you hostage  hehe



I'll take this one over the first British invasion any day!!!!!


----------



## Baigley

Greetings starshine!

I'm Baigley, average college chick from Washington (state, not capital), and I am a 100% FFA'er. I just found this site last night, and decided to join as soon as I woke up in the morning. 

Oh, and this is me.  Duh.


----------



## jooliebug

welcome everyone


----------



## Kajun Kat

This would be moi






B.B King and Me


----------



## jooliebug

Kajun Kat how awesome to meet B.B. King I met Dizzie Gilespie not long before he passed on It was one of the highlights of my life. And welcome


----------



## KentAllard71

Hey all!

I have been guilty of lurkage in the third degree for a long time, never had been quite ready to take the plunge, but here it goes:

Name: Dan
Age: 21
Occupation: Student (Soon to be Graduate Student...yeah, I'm going to be one of THOSE people of meager existence.)
Field: Biology
Interests: Science, READING, VIDEO GAMES, MOVIES (I am a geek...), and girls with thick-rimmed glasses.
Overall Philosophy: Give with no expectation of return, love uncritically, and laugh uproariously when the situation is not appropriate in the least (and even when it is), and happiness eventually comes.

I am totally up for conversation, so feel free to PM!

This smiley crack me up: :eat1: , 

Dan


----------



## Kajun Kat

That must've been wicked. I've met a few other famous faces, living in New Orleans my whole life, but Katrina ate them all, B.B King was my most recent encounter. Am hoping to get backstage after the upcoming Heart concert 

Oh and thank you.


----------



## rissa

Name: Rissa
Age: 19
Occupation: undergrad student at a very white, very small, very catholic college very close to home...hahaha
Field: undeclared...considering double major linguistics/psych with a minor in french. maybe neuro psych eventually?
Interests: the usual...shopping, summer, new england (best part of the country!), hanging out...partying...and more. i'm not one-dimensional, but may come off that way at first...

about me: hmm. i'm not nearly overweight at all. actually i just worked out for 2 hours at the gym...i work at abercrombie...just curious  i'm 5'8" about 145...if i had my way i would have bigger boobs! i'm known to have terrible luck with guys..


----------



## jooliebug

Welcome new peoples


----------



## chublover350

rissa said:


> Name: Rissa
> Age: 19
> Occupation: undergrad student at a very white, very small, very catholic college very close to home...hahaha
> Field: undeclared...considering double major linguistics/psych with a minor in french. maybe neuro psych eventually?
> Interests: the usual...shopping, summer, new england (best part of the country!), hanging out...partying...and more. i'm not one-dimensional, but may come off that way at first...
> 
> about me: hmm. i'm not nearly overweight at all. actually i just worked out for 2 hours at the gym...i work at abercrombie...just curious  i'm 5'8" about 145...if i had my way i would have bigger boobs! i'm known to have terrible luck with guys..



well you do have your way because its your life.....


----------



## KnottyOne

rissa said:


> Name: Rissa
> Age: 19
> Occupation: undergrad student at a very white, very small, very catholic college very close to home...hahaha
> Field: undeclared...considering double major linguistics/psych with a minor in french. maybe neuro psych eventually?
> Interests: the usual...shopping, summer, new england (best part of the country!), hanging out...partying...and more. i'm not one-dimensional, but may come off that way at first...
> 
> about me: hmm. i'm not nearly overweight at all. actually i just worked out for 2 hours at the gym...i work at abercrombie...just curious  i'm 5'8" about 145...if i had my way i would have bigger boobs! i'm known to have terrible luck with guys..



I know what you mean about the whole small catholic school, I go to one to... it's so not me lol. Welcome to the boards, hope you enjoy yourself here.


----------



## rissa

seriously...got to love it. we can't even get birth control here, and guys have to be out of the dorms by 12a during the week and 2am on the weekends...yeah, our dorm is nicknamed "the virgin vault." this college is just an extension of high school...if not, WORSE than high school. It's definitely a "J.Crew U!" drinking is completely out of control...it's not a big deal AT ALL to see an ambulence on campus on a saturday night transporting someone and pumping their stomach.

oh well, the academics are good?


----------



## KnottyOne

rissa said:


> seriously...got to love it. we can't even get birth control here, and guys have to be out of the dorms by 12a during the week and 2am on the weekends...yeah, our dorm is nicknamed "the virgin vault." this college is just an extension of high school...if not, WORSE than high school. It's definitely a "J.Crew U!" drinking is completely out of control...it's not a big deal AT ALL to see an ambulence on campus on a saturday night transporting someone and pumping their stomach.
> 
> oh well, the academics are good?



Same with mine, but, meh, CVS is like less then a half mile from here so it works out well. And mine has the same visitation hours for freshman, once your a JR its free reign at all times. But I'm an RA so i'm not really down w/ enforcing that rule anyways, so as long as I don't hear or see anything, I have no issue lol. And having gone to a public high school in a really bad city, it is worse then high school for me, I had no idea what I was getting into. And the sex, drugs, late nights and parties... yea, we have them here in huge amounts, so the ambulance is a pretty common sight. Not to mention we are a total J.Crew U (good word lol) to. But the "Virgin Vault"... If you lived in my dorm freshman year the guys were St. Mo's Jigalos and the girls were St. Mo's Hos, so u can guess our rep lol. (The Hall was St. Monica's, hence the St. Mo's lol). I think most private colleges are like this, but there pretty cool if ya make your own fun ^_^


----------



## porqueNo

Hi,

I am Kir and I am an Artsy Fartsy Hippie SSBBW from Chicago who is recently single. He was a great guy just time to move on.(he was a damn good cook though..hmmm A friend with a benefit )

I work as a Film editor for both Motion Pictures and Advertising. I am a PoP Culture nerd,who loves 70-80's Horror movies,Pavement,Wilco,Disco,and other various forms of music. I love to read,Don Delilo, and Thomas Pynchon pisses me off.

I am such a Pear shape my middle names are Harry and David. I am a total foodee who is short on long term goals.

Anywhoo Just finally delurking after a couple of years of Lurking.

I am Fat,I am Mighty!!!!!! 

Ciao!!

Kir


----------



## MrsSunGoddess

porqueNo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Kir and I am an Artsy Fartsy Hippie SSBBW from Chicago who is recently single. He was a great guy just time to move on.(he was a damn good cook though..hmmm A friend with a benefit )
> 
> I work as a Film editor for both Motion Pictures and Advertising. I am a PoP Culture nerd,who loves 70-80's Horror movies,Pavement,Wilco,Disco,and other various forms of music. I love to read,Don Delilo, and Thomas Pynchon pisses me off.
> 
> I am such a Pear shape my middle names are Harry and David. I am a total foodee who is short on long term goals.
> 
> Anywhoo Just finally delurking after a couple of years of Lurking.
> 
> I am Fat,I am Mighty!!!!!!
> 
> Ciao!!
> 
> Kir



Welcome, I'm digging your profile and your nick.


----------



## Kajun Kat

Welcome to all the folks who came after me and HI to aaallll the ones before LOL


----------



## porqueNo

MrsSunGoddess said:


> Welcome, I'm digging your profile and your nick.



Aww your so sweet


----------



## jooliebug

Welcome to the new people


----------



## amber83

Time for an introduction! I came here on the advice of some friends and found it interesting, so I stayed. 

Moving on...

*Name:* Amber
*Age:* I turn 25 in 2 weeks
*Location: *Salt Lake City, Utah *Not a Mormon*
*Profession:* Program Administrator - Online Sales
*Music:* I love trance, industrial, classical, even opera. Eclectic taste. 
*Likes:* Travel, cooking, entertaining, learning, culture, working out, photography and watching movies.
*Dislikes:* shallow people, messes, beets, though this list is not all-inclusive 
*About me: *I'm a young woman enjoying life. I'm very open minded and love to meet all sorts of new people. I LOVE to travel...I've spent about 7 months in India in the past year and a half and I am not done yet! I am off to The Netherlands in May for a holiday and perhaps India again later this year for work. I love to cook and entertain - a real domestic woman. Love to talk and to discuss so it would appear I am in the right place!
*Picture:*


----------



## jooliebug

Welcome Amber you don't live too far from me I live near Boise Id.


----------



## amber83

Cool! I may be up that way in May


----------



## jooliebug

Thats cool there are some fun things to do around here in may.


----------



## Fairest Epic

amber83 said:


> Time for an introduction! I came here on the advice of some friends and found it interesting, so I stayed.
> 
> Moving on...
> 
> *Name:* Amber
> *Age:* I turn 25 in 2 weeks
> *Location: *Salt Lake City, Utah *Not a Mormon*
> *Profession:* Program Administrator - Online Sales
> *Music:* I love trance, industrial, classical, even opera. Eclectic taste.
> *Likes:* Travel, cooking, entertaining, learning, culture, working out, photography and watching movies.
> *Dislikes:* shallow people, messes, beets, though this list is not all-inclusive
> *About me: *I'm a young woman enjoying life. I'm very open minded and love to meet all sorts of new people. I LOVE to travel...I've spent about 7 months in India in the past year and a half and I am not done yet! I am off to The Netherlands in May for a holiday and perhaps India again later this year for work. I love to cook and entertain - a real domestic woman. Love to talk and to discuss so it would appear I am in the right place!
> *Picture:*



oh my gooodness! i absolutely adore your hair color! mind if i print out this picture and show my stylist?


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

amber83 said:


> Time for an introduction! I came here on the advice of some friends and found it interesting, so I stayed.
> 
> Moving on...
> 
> *Name:* Amber
> *Age:* I turn 25 in 2 weeks
> *Location: *Salt Lake City, Utah *Not a Mormon*
> *Profession:* Program Administrator - Online Sales
> *Music:* I love trance, industrial, classical, even opera. Eclectic taste.
> *Likes:* Travel, cooking, entertaining, learning, culture, working out, photography and watching movies.
> *Dislikes:* shallow people, messes, beets, though this list is not all-inclusive
> *About me: *I'm a young woman enjoying life. I'm very open minded and love to meet all sorts of new people. I LOVE to travel...I've spent about 7 months in India in the past year and a half and I am not done yet! I am off to The Netherlands in May for a holiday and perhaps India again later this year for work. I love to cook and entertain - a real domestic woman. Love to talk and to discuss so it would appear I am in the right place!
> *Picture:*


*Waves at Amber* 

Hey girly!

xxx


----------



## buddie85

Hello,im new


----------



## Kajun Kat

Hiya Buddie, I'm reasonably new as well. Welcome


----------



## JadeEyes

Hey there! I'm JadeEyes, more or less a fixture on dalnet and formerly on diamond net IRC. Used to be on undernet and EFnet IRC as well LOL 
Oh heck in all these years, various places! 

Im a happily married middle aged ol' bat saying HELLO!!!!  :wubu:


----------



## amber83

Fairest Epic said:


> oh my gooodness! i absolutely adore your hair color! mind if i print out this picture and show my stylist?



Not at all  Happy to help!


----------



## amber83

missy_blue_eyez said:


> *Waves at Amber*
> 
> Hey girly!
> 
> xxx



Thanks for the wave


----------



## jooliebug

Hello everybody


----------



## jooliebug

Hello everybody, welcome


----------



## DUBLINDA

Big wave to all the new members. Welcome to the madhouse 

You are bound to have plenty of fun here.


----------



## Filly

Hi Everyone

I just registered with dimensions. Was just browsing google and associated BBw/FA sites an came across this one. I am new to this whole things so go easy on me!

Im 24, live in Australia. Just bought a new computer and cant sleep so I guess it was my good luck to come across this site!

Are there many other Aussie people that post here?? I am looking at traveling to the US and maybe the Middle East and Europe later this year so maybe some people on here would like to meet up or tell me the good places to go to?

Anyway, I will continue to browse the discussion threads to get my head around the forum so I hope to speak to you all more soon!

Filly


----------



## jooliebug

Welcome Filly


----------



## Oona

Ok, so I'm not brand new to the forums, but I was gone for almost a year.. but I'm back! 

Hit a few bumps along the road, but it was nothing I couldn't handle!

Recent pic of me!


----------



## IrishBard

Name: Rish (mainly because I was born in County Clare to Irish parents)
Age: 24
occupation: I'm a part time student, part time member of a small companys who make boilers, currently trying to ship some ******* to Iran (I've been there, along with Japan, the States, and Turkey, though that was a holiday)
Current location: a small flat in the University of kent campus. 
Music: I generally like a little of everything, going from some dance music, J-pop, Irish punk, Black Metal, Power and thrash metal, Rap (old stuff, usually, but i have a small soft spot for Kanye West).
Like: Books, factual and fiction, Shonen and a little Seinin Manga (favorites include One Piece, Hellsing, Full metal alchemist and Fairytail), Drinking, personality quirks (i know a guy who shivers everytime we disturb him), Writing, Exploring different Cultures, Gaming, Going to concerts, Cooking, and... women!
Dislike: Although i'm perfectly able to defend myself, and am slightly proud that I sometimes never throw a punch (I usually kick, protects my precious hands from damage), I hate fighting. I also hate Chavs (Intolerant, ignorant foul mouthed gits they are!) and people who hoot and whoop on Xbox live (a few shots later sorts them out). I also hate people who waste food, which is why I often use left overs from parties to make breakfest the following morning. 
About me: I live in a flat with four other people, Jessica, Simon, Alex and flo. Despite Rather unassuming names, i am probably the most sensible of all of them, despite having a imagination so vivid its taken up residence in my washing basket. I usually dress in suits for work and partying and tie my hair back, and don band t-shirts, die brown hair black and trench coat for gigs. I've often been compared to the following animals:-
Owl (mainly because of my hair, i think, it sticks out to the side in curves)
Fox (I've got quite a triangler face and side burns. I also have a habit of plotting)
Snake (people have often told me I'm good at forming an argument, even when pissed. on the other hand, most people are pissed when i make my argument, so it doesn't really count. I have got a sharp tongue, though, able to repremand idiots who can't control their mouths/hands) 
Of all the university chores, it usually falls to me to cook, which I enjoy and I'm relatively good at it (no one has yet thrown it up, yet!). 
I don't have many photos of my at the moment, as I have an dislike of taking photos without permission. I hope these descriptions are helpful.


----------



## yankeegirl83

hello. katie's the name. i'm a lurker from nj, usa finally taking the time to say hey. nice to meet you all.


----------



## jooliebug

hello everybody glad you are posting


----------



## MoonGoddess

My Goddess....what an absolutely beautiful, diverse and charming bunch of people we have here. I am so honored to be amongst you all!


----------



## PorkChopBro133

Name: Zach
Age: 22
Location: Missouri
Profession: Student (soon to be graduate)
Music: Indie, Punk, you know that whole scene, anything with piano or acoustic guitar
Likes: listening/playing/writing music, hanging out with my fraternity brothers, movies and watching them, um... you know other stuff
Dislikes: milk, country music, i'm sure there is more, give me time
About me: Well, I could tell you all about me but I'd rather you find out for yourself, just ask, i'm an open book


----------



## Surlysomething

PorkChopBro133 said:


> Name: Zach
> 
> About me: Well, I could tell you all about me but I'd rather you find out for yourself, just ask, i'm an open book




Pretty cute.

Are you a FA or a BHM or both? 
Last music you downloaded?
Boxers or briefs?
How did you find the site?
Astrological sign?
Do you still have your wisdom teeth?

Go!
:batting:


----------



## PorkChopBro133

Surlysomething said:


> Pretty cute.
> 
> Are you a FA or a BHM or both?
> Last music you downloaded?
> Boxers or briefs?
> How did you find the site?
> Astrological sign?
> Do you still have your wisdom teeth?
> 
> Go!
> :batting:



I'm an FA. I maybe a little out of shape and overweight but not much, and I would not consider myself nor has anyone thought of me as a BHM.

The last music I downloaded was two new cd's by the bands The Dear Hunter and Foxy Shazam, both are inide/punk/rock/emo whatever you want to call it, i just call it real music. 

Boxers, since I was like 5.

I've known of the site for a couples years but never posted until today, not sure why.

Not sure of my sign i think Aquarius but I'm not into the whole zodiac thing.

I had my wisdom teeth removed about 4 years ago right before I started college. 

any more?


----------



## mszwebs

PorkChopBro133 said:


> I'm an FA. I maybe a little out of shape and overweight but not much, and I would not consider myself nor has anyone thought of me as a BHM.
> 
> The last music I downloaded was two new cd's by the bands The Dear Hunter and Foxy Shazam, both are inide/punk/rock/emo whatever you want to call it, i just call it real music.
> 
> Boxers, since I was like 5.
> 
> I've known of the site for a couples years but never posted until today, not sure why.
> 
> Not sure of my sign i think Aquarius but I'm not into the whole zodiac thing.
> 
> I had my wisdom teeth removed about 4 years ago right before I started college.
> 
> any more?



Which fraternity?



And I 100% agree with the "pretty cute" assessment...lol


----------



## Surlysomething

PorkChopBro133 said:


> Not sure of my sign i think Aquarius but I'm not into the whole zodiac thing.
> 
> 
> any more?



the sign thing was for a laugh


More-

single? haha

what kind of women/men do you find attractive?

what cologne do you wear?


(this is fun)


----------



## jooliebug

mszwebs said:


> Which fraternity?
> 
> 
> 
> And I 100% agree with the "pretty cute" assessment...lol



Come on really cute, really young, but really cute.


----------



## bbw_and_proud

Hi,
My name is Caitlin, but you can call me Catty or Cat! 
I live in Missouri.
I love: music, travel, a good read, a good movie, and a good massage.
I dislike: fake people, liars, a prejudice attitude, and cabbage.
I have a good sense of humor and love to laugh.
I love to make new friends. 
Many more tidbits of info about me...just ask...I'm not shy to tell you anything!

your new BBW friend,

Cat


----------



## Crystal

Hey guys.  I'm new here. 

Name: Crystal
Age: 18
Location: Knoxville, TN
Occupation: Student at UT-Knoxville
Music: Aerosmith, Allison Krauss, the Beatles, Daughtry, Dave Matthews Band, the Eagles, Elvis Presley, Garth Brooks, John Mayer, Johnny Cash, Maroon 5, Marvin Gaye, Michael Jackson, Norah Jones, REO Speedwagon
TV: House, Law and Order, the History Channel
Likes: Good company, travelling, massages
Dislikes: Confrontation, uncomfortable situations, alcohol 

View attachment Me in blue resized.jpg


View attachment Resized.jpg


----------



## Shosh

Welcome to all newbs.


----------



## jooliebug

Hello everybody


----------



## hossbabyjr

Name: JT
Age: 20 (soon to be 21)
Location: Charlotte, NC
Profession: Student...graduating sooner than later
Music: rock, alternative, anything with a beat
Likes: listening to music, watching movies, reading a good book, hanging out with friends...anything is good
Dislikes: bad television, know-it-alls, people who judge me for my size...other than that, i'm a reasonable guy
About me: i could sit here and write a multi-part saga about myself, so rather than give you all sore eyes from the reading, why don't you ask me whatever you want. i'm an open book. 

View attachment sexycouch.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr

holy crap it's JT

how are ya?


----------



## PorkChopBro133

mszwebs said:


> Which fraternity?
> 
> 
> 
> And I 100% agree with the "pretty cute" assessment...lol



Alpha Sigma Phi, the best fraternity around.

And, thank you. You are quite attractive yourself.

oh, and interesting side note, i was skimming your profile, we have the same birthday. I dunno just that was kinda fun.


----------



## hossbabyjr

hey jason, what's up?

doin pretty good, livin it up back home, tryin to finish that undergrad

how's life in the 'ville?


----------



## Wagimawr

lovin it  bout a year away from graduation, still trying to figure out what comes next *panics*


----------



## hossbabyjr

yea, well, isn't that life?

and yes, meredith is in the middle


----------



## PorkChopBro133

Surlysomething said:


> the sign thing was for a laugh
> 
> 
> More-
> 
> single? haha
> 
> what kind of women/men do you find attractive?
> 
> what cologne do you wear?
> 
> 
> (this is fun)




Yeah, single. I try not to remind myself. lol. I'm one of those people who likes long term relationships and in between I just don't know what to do with myself it kind of sucks. 

Women: I'm not picky but I've got some like standards/things i look for. 1) I like shorter girls. 2) I like girls who can be independent and that have their own friends. 3) They have to be kind of punky but still sweet. 4) Have to love humor and laughing. 5) And though its not really that important, I like girls who have got some meat on the bones ya know. I just like bigger girls, but my ex fiance (aka cheating whore) was really thin. So I'm all over the place.

Men: I don't.

And the cologne thing i have multiple scents including: Seduction by Claiborne , Realities for Men, Very Sexy for Men by Victoria Secret, and for some reason i've got Michael Jordan. Not sure why.


----------



## PorkChopBro133

jooliebug said:


> Come on really cute, really young, but really cute.



Well thank you, I try. 

And I'm not really young, I'm 22 thats old. I've got a few gray hairs. lol.


----------



## jooliebug

PorkChopBro133 said:


> Well thank you, I try.
> 
> And I'm not really young, I'm 22 thats old. I've got a few gray hairs. lol.


LOL 22 makes me feel old at 33


----------



## PorkChopBro133

jooliebug said:


> LOL 22 makes me feel old at 33



For that I'm sorry. It was not my intentions


----------



## Tad

PorkChopBro133 said:


> Well thank you, I try.
> 
> And I'm not really young, I'm 22 thats old. I've got a few gray hairs. lol.



*falls out of his chair laughing*

Oh man, that was a nice break from reality 

Errrm, want some salt for that shoe, man? 

(honestly, I'm amused, not offended. Just that a LOT of people here are quite a bit more than 22, so.....)

Oh, and by the way, welcome to Dimensions, one of the more memorable intros :bow:

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## jooliebug

PorkChopBro133 said:


> For that I'm sorry. It was not my intentions



I said it quite tounge in cheek I don't actually feel old at all. I'm still trying to figure out when I'm going to magically be "grown up" lol


----------



## mszwebs

PorkChopBro133 said:


> Alpha Sigma Phi, the best fraternity around.
> 
> And, thank you. You are quite attractive yourself.
> 
> oh, and interesting side note, i was skimming your profile, we have the same birthday. I dunno just that was kinda fun.



Hmmm. We dont have Alpha Sigma Phis here, so I can't make a totally ridiculous and generalized judgement about you based off of the reputation of your brothers...so...that's a point for you lol  


But seriously, thank you for the compliment...and it is neat that we have the same birthday. I hope yours was a good one 

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Mojo_Jojo

New here wanted to say hello!


----------



## Crystal

Welcome!


----------



## jooliebug

Hello Mojo jojo I had a cat named that once.


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

Name: David

Age: 35 (God help me)

Location: New Port Richey, FL

Profession: Home Health Aide (hopefully adding Freelance Writer soon)

Music: A little from Column A, a little from Column B. Having spent time as a sound editor for a band, I have the utmost respect for those unsong heroes of the music world.

Likes: Reading (I'm a serious Tolkien nut), role-playing games (yes, I'm a D&D nerd), old anime (1980s vintage, specifically _Robotech_), amateur porn (hey, might as well be honest), World of Warcraft (yes, I'm a nerdy WoWer too), competition shooting (light rifle mostly), Libetarian Issues (go Penn & Teller:Bullshit! w00t!), Zombie movies/books/discussions (I just ot through reading Max Brooks' World War Z) 

Dislikes: Socialists, Moralists, Gun Control Advocates....basically any putz who thinks they have the right to run my life....rawr! :doh:

About me: Scifi/fantasy nerd built into the body of a BHM....

picture: Several years ago at Anime Festival Orlando (my hair is usually more neat/clean, but I hadn't had a haircut then....need to get a more current photo one day).


----------



## Britbbw

Hi I am new here, just saying hiii!

So, urm, hiii! lol

Brit x


----------



## jooliebug

Hello everybody


----------



## ShamelessAngel

Hi there, I just signed up for the forums today. I'm pretty active on alot of other forums so you may know me from there. I am also a forum whore on a few gaming forums as well lol.  I'm involved with many other sites and many other plus size events such as plush cat club and BBW club promotion. My name is Samantha but most know me as Shameless Angel  If you want to know anymore about me just ask 

Name: Samantha
Age: 24
Location: SoCal
Profession: jack of all trades
Music: Rock,country, pop .. any
Likes: sports, fishing, painting, art, blogging 
Dislikes: bad hygiene, spitting, rudeness, judgmental people 

View attachment redfatforum.jpg


----------



## Richard Davion

'WoW' ... 'That's-a-Corset 'Worthy' of University! Yeh, ... Everyone 'Talking'-about-It! >(*U^)<

Anyone Who 'Studies'-that for Five-Years 'Should'-Automatically be Given a PhD!!! >(*~*)< / >(*U^)<

Anyway, 'Welcome'-Aboard and 'Love' Your Photo-Shopped Eyes ... Absolutely 'Brilliant'! Wish-I Was 'So' ... Computer-Savvy.


----------



## Fairest Epic

ShamelessAngel said:


> Hi there, I just signed up for the forums today. I'm pretty active on alot of other forums so you may know me from there. I am also a forum whore on a few gaming forums as well lol.  I'm involved with many other sites and many other plus size events such as plush cat club and BBW club promotion. My name is Samantha but most know me as Shameless Angel  If you want to know anymore about me just ask
> 
> Name: Samantha
> Age: 24
> Location: SoCal
> Profession: jack of all trades
> Music: Rock,country, pop .. any
> Likes: sports, fishing, painting, art, blogging
> Dislikes: bad hygiene, spitting, rudeness, judgmental people



wow...umm...gorgeous much?

youre awesome...gaming hottie ftw!
haha 

youre serisouly a looker though and welcome!


----------



## pat70327

ShamelessAngel said:


> Hi there, I just signed up for the forums today. I'm pretty active on alot of other forums so you may know me from there. I am also a forum whore on a few gaming forums as well lol.  I'm involved with many other sites and many other plus size events such as plush cat club and BBW club promotion. My name is Samantha but most know me as Shameless Angel  If you want to know anymore about me just ask
> 
> Name: Samantha
> Age: 24
> Location: SoCal
> Profession: jack of all trades
> Music: Rock,country, pop .. any
> Likes: sports, fishing, painting, art, blogging
> Dislikes: bad hygiene, spitting, rudeness, judgmental people



Sam! wow, I need to go to more plus size events...


----------



## Surlysomething

I think I need to start wearing a LOT more makeup.

Haha.


----------



## Slamaga

I rarely post comments but I must post one because you look so nice. Profession: Jack of all trades??


----------



## zakpsubeaver

gaining a lil more everyday...
28 m nw indiana
some bfore after pix 

View attachment Picture0002.jpg


View attachment Picture0003.jpg


View attachment thin1.jpg


View attachment thins2.jpg


----------



## DollyTron

Hey, 
I'm Stella. I learned about Dimensions through my boyfriend of six months. I had a crush on him for years and had no idea he was an FA. I used to weigh around 310 but when Leonard started flirting with me back in October I was so nervous I couldn't eat and now I fluctuate in the 280 area. (Yes, I'm blaming you, L. And challenging you to reverse the damage...) 

I'm 21 and about to graduate and move to New York City. I love The Jackson Five, cinnamon rolls, board games, film theory, and Cormac McCarthy. This is my first post, though I've been a member for a while. I guess it's time to stop spying on all of you and join the party. Can't wait! 

Love, 
S 

View attachment Today.jpg


----------



## Leonard

DollyTron said:


> I used to weigh around 310 but when Leonard started flirting with me back in October I was so nervous I couldn't eat and now I fluctuate in the 280 area.



Which just goes to show that while you can lose weight, you can't lose sexy. :smitten:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

DollyTron you are a *BEAUTIFUL LADY!* Wow!!! x


----------



## DollyTron

missy_blue_eyez said:


> DollyTron you are a *BEAUTIFUL LADY!* Wow!!! x



Thanks, Missy! You're quite the hottie yourself.


----------



## DollyTron

Leonard said:


> Which just goes to show that while you can lose weight, you can't lose sexy. :smitten:



Awwwww...Just for that you get a pic of my new sundress. Approve? 

View attachment Photo 41.jpg


----------



## pat70327

DollyTron said:


> Awwwww...Just for that you get a pic of my new sundress. Approve?



YES :smitten:


----------



## Leonard

DollyTron said:


> Awwwww...Just for that you get a pic of my new sundress. Approve?



I think I just approved all over my shorts.



pat70327 said:


> YES :smitten:



She wasn't talking to _you_ pat70327! Eh, what's the use? I knew I couldn't keep her hidden forever.


----------



## DollyTron

Leonard said:


> I think I just approved all over my shorts.
> 
> This is my Ewww/Why are We Dating/It's Sexy Time Face.
> I believe you've seen if before.
> 
> View attachment Photo 1.jpg


----------



## DollyTron

pat70327 said:


> YES :smitten:



Thank you for your approval, Pat.


----------



## furious styles

LePage, you fortuitous devil.


----------



## jooliebug

Welcome Stella


----------



## mango

ShamelessAngel said:


> Hi there, I just signed up for the forums today. I'm pretty active on alot of other forums so you may know me from there. I am also a forum whore on a few gaming forums as well lol.  I'm involved with many other sites and many other plus size events such as plush cat club and BBW club promotion. My name is Samantha but most know me as Shameless Angel  If you want to know anymore about me just ask
> 
> Name: Samantha
> Age: 24
> Location: SoCal
> Profession: jack of all trades
> Music: Rock,country, pop .. any
> Likes: sports, fishing, painting, art, blogging
> Dislikes: bad hygiene, spitting, rudeness, judgmental people



*Welcome to Dims, Samantha!!

*


----------



## DennisJ

Hey Leonard, You might want to marry that girl right away if she'll let you.


----------



## NyGiant

Hi im new myself still tryin to figure out how post threads etc

Name: Oliver
Age: 24
Location: Strong Island , NY
Profession: Pizza
Music: RAP (not the new crap) Billy Joel 
Likes: Movies( BraveHeart, The Warriors, Snatch, Tmnt, The lost boys),ALCHOL, METS, The Beach, XBOX, OH and did i mention The METS
Dislikes:Hangovers, Annoying Stuck up people, The yankees

[image]http://b6.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/00863/60/89/863729806_l.jpg[/image] 
[image]http://b0.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/00863/00/80/863830800_l.jpg[/image]


----------



## NyGiant

Sorry like i said im still trying to figure how to use this forum


----------



## Richard Davion

http://chubbyparade.com/forum/blog.php

Hi, Not-to-Knock This-Forum or Anything ... but 'Most' of the Aussie-Blokes 'Hang'-out at Chubby-Parade ... But a Cautionary Word-of-Warning First ... it's 'Not'-for The Faint-Hearted and Honesty 'Abounds'. >(*U^)<


----------



## MsGreenLantern

It looks like you copied and pasted your head between those two photos haha, you must practice that look! Welcome aboard!

I think you're in dire need of some hot fatties on those arms instead! Get on that!


----------



## fa_oop_north

I've already said hi in the bhm/ffa introduction thread, thought i would here too!

previous post (incl. pics)


----------



## Spicy_McHaggis

Name: Jason
Age: 24
Location: Racine, WI

Profession: unemployed/freelance graphic designer (trying to ditch that unemployed freelance part and land a steady design job)

Music: classic rock, metal, punk (led zeppelin, CCR, iron maiden, pantera, dropkick murphys, old green day just to name a few)

Likes: video games, girls who play video games photoshop, stand up comedy, smoking, drinking, stoner comedys, south park, cartoons on adult swim, and playing guitar very badly

Dislikes: rap, MTV, attention whore emo kids, people with egos bigger than their brain

About me: I'm single, a computer junkie aka huge nerd. Interested in art and music, and recently started playing guitar. I have been lurking for a couple months and just signed up. I can't believe it took me so long to find this site and get the courage to show myself, but I'm glad I did. It already makes me feel better about myself knowing I am not alone.

heres two pics of myself. one with my long hair with a bad case of bed head and the second is most recent, taken a few weeks ago. 

View attachment spicyhair.jpg


View attachment spicynew.jpg


----------



## NyGiant

LOL your right on both accounts hows this pose


----------



## Leonard

Welcome NyGiant. You've got a lot of nerve waltzing onto these boards with a skinny broad under each arm. Not sure what the exchange rate for those two would be 'round these parts.

Yes, that's right, I'm talking about women as if they were money.


----------



## NyGiant

lol yea thats my bad i got a new comp so im low on pics but if any bbws out there wanna take a pic with me, ill be sure and glad to strike a pose


----------



## homersimpson

DollyTron said:


> Awwwww...Just for that you get a pic of my new sundress. Approve?


I very much approve of this dress i love a girl in a sundress..mmmm hot!


----------



## Kenetics

Hey people. Just discovered this forum and now I'm thinking it just might change my self-perception completely.


----------



## MisticalMisty

NyGiant said:


> LOL your right on both accounts hows this pose



yes please..have some.


----------



## rndtuet

That is how I describe myself.

Karen


----------



## Shosh

rndtuet said:


> That is how I describe myself.
> 
> Karen




Well you shouldn't describe yourself as fat and ugly. Fat yes, ugly, no. I am sure you have your own unique beauty like everybody else. Welcome.


----------



## Richard Davion

The Blokes At: "Chubby-Parade" Have-the-Ability to Seperate the Two ... 'Why'-Don't-'Yur' Come-Down and Join-Us!!!??? >(*U^)<


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Hello to all the newcomers! Enjoy being here!!!!

'Fat Ugly Woman' = NO!!!! 

Big Beautiful Woman = YES YES YES!!!!


----------



## Richard Davion

Make-Mine a Twined KINGSIZED: "Twix".

I Simply-Love ... a Quick, KINGSIZE Twix-Fix! >(*U^)<

A-Polywaffle's Not-'Bard' Either ... But Since: "Caddyshack" They're-R-Bit 'Thin'-on-The-Shelf ... practically 'Extinct'! >(*~*)< / >(*U^)<


----------



## CherryFizz99

Hi, I'm new here and I've been lurking for a few weeks now. I figured I would now introduce myself.

Name: Stephanie
Age: 34
Location: Central Illinois
Profession: Wife and mother
Music: I like most kinds of music.
Likes: My dogs, music, shopping!
Dislikes: Fat discrimination, when my family picks on my weight, mean people
About me: An introvert, but a nice person overall.

Not ready to post a pic yet, though.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

NyGiant said:


> Hi im new myself still tryin to figure out how post threads etc
> 
> Name: Oliver
> Age: 24
> Location: Strong Island , NY
> Profession: Pizza
> Music: RAP (not the new crap) Billy Joel
> Likes: Movies( BraveHeart, The Warriors, Snatch, Tmnt, The lost boys),ALCHOL, METS, The Beach, XBOX, OH and did i mention The METS
> Dislikes:Hangovers, Annoying Stuck up people, The yankees
> 
> [image]http://b6.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/00863/60/89/863729806_l.jpg[/image]
> [image]http://b0.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/00863/00/80/863830800_l.jpg[/image]




LOL...ok this made me giggle....probably me and my silly mind, but your profession: Pizza??? Does that mean you are a pizza? hehe sorry! Im a silly girl!


----------



## Richard Davion

It All 'Starts' with The Post-Reply Button, Darling. >(*U^)<

Sometimes I-Find it 'Easier' to Set-up Your Photos on My-Space, Face-Book or Even Chubby-Parade (Miscellaneous) and Link-Them-to-Here From There!!!??? >(*~*)<

Talk-about Going-Round The-Houses!!!


----------



## NyGiant

missy_blue_eyez said:


> LOL...ok this made me giggle....probably me and my silly mind, but your profession: Pizza??? Does that mean you are a pizza? hehe sorry! Im a silly girl!


silly and cute, na i work at a pizzeria im kinda sick of it tho:doh:, only good thing is i get all the pizza i can eat.
:eat2:


----------



## Richard Davion

Odd-Job, From: "Goldfinger" was Pretty-Good with a Hat ... 'Just'-Imagine What You Could 'Do' with a Hot-Steaming-Pizza from Thirty-Paces! Christ! ... They'd Probably Give-You a PhD in: "CRUST" >(*U^)<

"Poor-Earnie ... He Didn't-Want-to-Die" [From Benny-Hill's: "Earnie: "The Fastest Milkcart-in-The-West"]


----------



## Surlysomething

English?

weird

:blink:


----------



## Richard Davion

'Probably'-Not ... but Your Advartar 'Speaks'-to-Me in Every-Language! >(*U^)<

Simply ... LOVELY. More Please.


----------



## Tad

Welcome to all the new people--even-the-one-with-the-love-of-dashes

Also: while anyone can look ugly at times, nobody looks ugly all the time, and certainly nobody should be described that way. On top of which, being fat, and appearing ugly or otherwise are unrelated things....so rnduet/karen, please keep coming here, and give yourself a chance to see how fat and beautiful you are!

And finally: Kenetics, that has to be one of the shortest, but most intriguing, introductions ever. I do hope you'll post more


----------



## Richard Davion

Thanks EDX (Our 'Mystery' Editor? >(*U^)<)

Checked-out Surelysomething's: "Zoints-Profile" and was Amazed-to-Notice that The Face-on-The-A'vartar 'Actually'-Matches Her Photo! >(*u*)< COOL

Dare-Say We're Definitely Got-an-Artist in Our Midst!!! >(*U^)<

'Perhaps We-Can Persuade-Her to Draw a Few Funnys for Us ... We All 'Need' a Lift Every-Now-&-Then and 'Perhaps' a Can-of-Sprite. >(*U^)<

[Dionaea-muscipula: "The 'Only' FBI-Plant that Really 'Counts' >(*U^)<].


----------



## soleil3313

Hi Everyone.....

This is my first time posting on Dimensions so I thought it would be nice to introduce myself and here goes...

Name: Sarah
Age: 25
Location: Jersey
Profession: Admin Asst
Music: My taste in music is very eclectic. I like everything from DMB to Janet Jackson to CCR to the Dixie Chicks to Bob Marley
Likes: Sunny days, smiling (I just like smiling, smiling's my favorite!!), traveling, languages, talking, walking, good food, good people, good conversations,stepping out of my comfort zone, sarcasm, laughing, being cheerful in the morning, dry humor, animals  not too fond of slobber but the puppy eyes get me every time!

Dislikes:Seafood, rude people, traffic!, winters that never seem to end, losing my keys, mud puddles you dont see and accidentally step in that get your shoes and pants all dirty/wet, driving in the rain (but kissing in the rain is nice), vacuuming, being lost, ignorance

Hope everyone who reads this is having a great day! Don't be shy!! :happy: 

View attachment spd.jpg


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

Howdy, pretty lady! Lovely smile.


----------



## Richard Davion

That'd-be a Fat-Shop with an "EE"-on-the-End I-Guess ie: "FATE" ... Guns, Booze, Smokes & Bangs!!! >(*U^)< 'Sounds' More-like a MYTHBUSTERS-'Special' to-Me though.

Yeh 'Not'-even the Boys in The-Physics-Department 'Like': "Vacuuming". >(*U^)< 'Does'-Anyone!!!??? Or is That an: "Awe-Dur" Situation!!!??? >(*U^)<

Anyway 'Welcome'-Aboard and 'Now' You-Can 'Start' having Some Fun.


----------



## Tad

soleil3313 said:


> Hi Everyone.....
> 
> This is my first time posting on Dimensions so I thought it would be nice to introduce myself and here goes...
> 
> Name: Sarah



Hi Sarah, and welcome to Dimensions. I think you chose a great user name, given how it looks like your smile could light up the room!


----------



## soleil3313

Thanks for all of the warm welcomes. I have a friend in town, so I don't have much time to be online right now....have to entertain...I'm sure you all know how that goes.  I look forward to talking with you all. 

Merci pour les petits mots Ed. J'aime bien votre "quote." Etes-vous francophone?


----------



## Tad

soleil3313 said:


> Merci pour les petits mots Ed. J'aime bien votre "quote." Etes-vous francophone?



Nope--but I spent my last couple of years of high school living in France in the mid-80s, and Jean-Jaques Goldman was one of my favorite singers over there at the time. That song in particular always stuck with me, and it just really caught my feelings about a few things, so it has been my sig for a couple of months now.

I do live in a reasonably bilingual area, so I can still follow french pretty well, but I don't speak it or write it frequently enough any more to be any good expressing myself in it.


----------



## Pretty_Girl_Lusi

Hi All! 

I am here for the first time. It is hope that you will not disappoint. Now we are together! :bow::batting:

*Name:* Lusi 

*Location:* Russia 

*Profession:* Model BBW

*Music:* rock, jazz rock, dance music, disco and much more. 

*Likes:* Travel, tasty (eating, stuffing), open honest relationships between people, humor, a small percentage of sarcasm, loved man. 

*Antipathy:* rude people, ignorance, immorality, nonsense. There can be many other things to list. In our world, and so many miscellaneous crap! Do not feel it necessary to list all of this! 

*Photos:* 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


----------



## Josh Six Pack

Name: Josh

Age: 25

Location: Dallas, Texas

Profession: Sales

Music: Alternative, classic/new rock, trance, techno, and euro-pop.

Likes: International travel, lots of humor, sports (except basketball), long afternoon naps, getting my paycheck, hanging out with my family, Scandinavian design, dogs, working out (sometimes), going out on the weekends, and some women.

Dislikes: Arrogance, poor language skills, immorality (to a certain degree  ), backstabbers, and some women. 

And, yes, I used to pop the collar. Feel free to send me an e-mail telling me how cool I was  

View attachment RPJ2.jpg


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Josh Six Pack said:


> Name: Josh
> 
> Age: 25
> 
> Location: Dallas, Texas
> 
> Profession: Sales
> 
> Music: Alternative, classic/new rock, trance, techno, and euro-pop.
> 
> Likes: International travel, lots of humor, sports (except basketball), long afternoon naps, getting my paycheck, hanging out with my family, Scandinavian design, dogs, working out (sometimes), going out on the weekends, and some women.
> 
> Dislikes: Arrogance, poor language skills, immorality (to a certain degree  ), backstabbers, and some women.
> 
> And, yes, I used to pop the collar. Feel free to send me an e-mail telling me how cool I was


Maybe its cause Im english but what does 'pop the collar' mean? lol 

P.S Hello Josh! Welcome to Dims


----------



## prettyblueeyez611

Name: Stacie

Age: 21

Profession: Student (but i have a job)

Music: Everything except techno, i literally mean everything too

Likes: Ice cream, confidence, the beach, the rain, the stars, brutal honesty, a good debate(sometimes even a bad debate), open mindedness

Dislikes: ignorance, everything else can be fixed


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

prettyblueeyez611 said:


>



Hiya pretty lady. Coming the Tampa area anytime soon?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Pretty_Girl_Lusi said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I am here for the first time. It is hope that you will not disappoint. Now we are together! :bow::batting:
> 
> *Name:* Lusi
> 
> *Location:* Russia
> 
> *Profession:* Model BBW
> 
> *Music:* rock, jazz rock, dance music, disco and much more.
> 
> *Likes:* Travel, tasty (eating, stuffing), open honest relationships between people, humor, a small percentage of sarcasm, loved man.
> 
> *Antipathy:* rude people, ignorance, immorality, nonsense. There can be many other things to list. In our world, and so many miscellaneous crap! Do not feel it necessary to list all of this!
> 
> *Photos:*





Ahhhhh I suspect you are mmmmmm12mmmmm's Lady- 
Welcome to the Boards


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

*gives a big wave and then curtsies to all the new people*


----------



## mszwebs

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Maybe its cause Im english but what does 'pop the collar' mean? lol
> 
> P.S Hello Josh! Welcome to Dims



lol... look at the picture and ask that question, out loud, again


----------



## HeatherBBW

YAY welcome to the boards, was great meeting you this weekend and chatting outside!



soleil3313 said:


> Hi Everyone.....
> 
> This is my first time posting on Dimensions so I thought it would be nice to introduce myself and here goes...
> 
> Name: Sarah
> Age: 25
> Location: Jersey
> Profession: Admin Asst
> Music: My taste in music is very eclectic. I like everything from DMB to Janet Jackson to CCR to the Dixie Chicks to Bob Marley
> Likes: Sunny days, smiling (I just like smiling, smiling's my favorite!!), traveling, languages, talking, walking, good food, good people, good conversations,stepping out of my comfort zone, sarcasm, laughing, being cheerful in the morning, dry humor, animals  not too fond of slobber but the puppy eyes get me every time!
> 
> Dislikes:Seafood, rude people, traffic!, winters that never seem to end, losing my keys, mud puddles you dont see and accidentally step in that get your shoes and pants all dirty/wet, driving in the rain (but kissing in the rain is nice), vacuuming, being lost, ignorance
> 
> Hope everyone who reads this is having a great day! Don't be shy!! :happy:


----------



## jooliebug

Hello to all the new people. I am on vacation so I'm not posting as much but welcome welcome.


----------



## Fire_in_AK

Hi. Well here I am on this site because of the beautiful bodacious buxom babe above me. I am a BBW and a Goddess to be worshiped. Yep yep. I live in the fridged North country of Alaska. Darn it you all beter send some warmth I am tired of winter already!  Ok that all said I am pulling blanks here so will say toodaloo and good night. Or morning.


----------



## Tad

prettyblueeyez611 said:


> Name: Stacie



Welcome Stacie--and you certainly do have pretty blue eyes  Actually you have a gorgeous face in its entirety (OK, I admit, I have a weakness for those skin tones that freckle, but even beyond the lovely skin you have a really stunning face, it all comes together in such great balance).

I hope we'll be hearing more from you!


----------



## mergirl

ahoy..although this thread is a million years old and really long i thought i would add to it. just took this pic on my webcam and it is of me and pink jesus.

NAME:mer - pink jesus
LOCATION:scotland -heaven
PROFESSION:musician/writer/student -saviour of man
MUSIC:everything from punk to classical. -erm something hymish i suspect though defo the sex pistols.
LIKES:music, film,people and animals -everything and everyone
DISLIKES: bigots, people with no sense of humour, sultanas! - satan
ABOUT ME. erm geeky weirdo, john waters enthusiast rockin rollin agoraphobic - son of god. 

View attachment me n pink jesus.jpg


----------



## MsGreenLantern

Wow welcome! What an entertaining intro! Oh..welcome to Jesus too. I always knew he was an FA! :eat1:


----------



## soleil3313

Thanks Heather! It was great meeting you too! Hope the Mini Bash was all you expected!!


----------



## mergirl

MsGreenLantern said:


> Wow welcome! What an entertaining intro! Oh..welcome to Jesus too. I always knew he was an FA! :eat1:


haha.. cheers. yessum i'm sure had dimensions mag been out 2000ish years ago jesus would defo have had a wee read. xxmer


----------



## Pretty_Girl_Lusi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *gives a big wave and then curtsies to all the new people*



Hello. How are you? Yes, my favorite man brought me here. Interesting place! A good resource. Good clothing section. The general idea is good. Thanks for dorbye words!:smitten:


----------



## CuslonGodibb

It's been a while since I last checked this thread, and - as usual - I see that a lot of new people have joined. It's great to have you all here, so WELCOME

says
CuslonGodibb


----------



## fixel

hi im felix im 18 and a student living in London. i found this sight looking for free pictures of bbw ivey, im a big fan, and since you have to make a profile to see some of them thats what i did. i read some of the other posts and liked what i saw so i thought i would introduce myself. iv always been into bigger girls right from my first girlfriend but recently within the last year since searching through the internt iv liked bigger and bigger girls. my firends and family dont know about my preferences, especialy my family who are pretty much health freaks and definatly dont apreciate a full figure. i know its a cliché, a fat lover growing up out of a anti-fat family but for years i havnt been worried about some one seeing my porn but instead some one seeing my bbw porn. it feels pretty good to open up about it even if i dont know any of you. other than that im a pretty normal teenager, my favourite band is the blood brothers i love my xbox and i like to get stoned every so often. hope i havent comited any social faux pas in posting here or what iv posted.


----------



## mmm12mmm

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *gives a big wave and then curtsies to all the new people*



Good words! This wisely. 
Hi Fairy! How are you? I am glad to see you!:bow:


----------



## Ben from England

Been here for a while now but I don't believe I formally introduced myself.

Name: Ben (Shocker)
Location: UK (Double shocker), grew up in Portsmouth, living in Guildford. 
Age: 22
Profession: Media Industry 

And now to show my face (scratches are from a bush I fell in. Am sorley lacking 'face' pictures). 

View attachment 21st's41.JPG


View attachment DSC00975.JPG


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Ben from England said:


> Been here for a while now but I don't believe I formally introduced myself.
> 
> Name: Ben (Shocker)
> Location: UK (Double shocker), grew up in Portsmouth, living in Guildford.
> Age: 22
> Profession: Media Industry
> 
> And now to show my face (scratches are from a bush I fell in. Am sorley lacking 'face' pictures).



Awww poor Ben. Your still as cute as ever though. Glad you introduced yourself. I mean, your user name gives no hints.


----------



## Ben from England

BigCutieSasha said:


> Awww poor Ben. Your still as cute as ever though. Glad you introduced yourself. I mean, your user name gives no hints.



Well, I took a step back, looked at the boards and thought "You know what this place needs? A Ben. Not just a Ben from any place will do, though. No, I think it's time Ben from England introduced himself." And so the catchiest name ever to grace the boards came to be.


----------



## Surlysomething

Ben from England said:


> Been here for a while now but I don't believe I formally introduced myself.
> 
> Name: Ben (Shocker)
> Location: UK (Double shocker), grew up in Portsmouth, living in Guildford.
> Age: 22
> Profession: Media Industry
> 
> And now to show my face (scratches are from a bush I fell in. Am sorley lacking 'face' pictures).




what a cutie!


----------



## MsGreenLantern

Welcome welcome Ben. You really are adorable you know!


----------



## Fire_in_AK

Welcome Fixel. I am new here too and since no one welcomed me or you I will happily welcome you  So great big hugs


----------



## Jezebel

Woop, Hello Everyone


Jezebel, 20 yrs old, Art Major
Likes: fruit loops, vodka, sunshine

I think I joined a while ago but I never got to it 

View attachment party 32.jpg


----------



## Fire_in_AK

Holy salamander eggs! You are beautiful!!


----------



## Jezebel

Why thank you!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Fire_in_AK said:


> Holy salamander eggs! You are beautiful!!



Perfect response! lol I agree. 
Welcome aboard Jezebel, and FIYAHH in AK.


----------



## bmann0413

Wowee! We're getting new people coming out the wazzoo! Awesome! Welcome newbies!


----------



## tralincscey

Hi ive been here a couple of weeks now so thought id best introduce myself. Im 36 and live in england, i must admit im not too comfortable with my size and hoping to become more accapting of myself through getting to know people on here. xxx


----------



## MamaLisa

Melbourne represent!~


----------



## soleil3313

welcome to the board tralincscey! i'm new myself, but i'm loving it so far. i know you'll meet people here who will help you feel good about yourself and your size! it's a great time to be a bbw! welcome to the club girl!!:eat1:


----------



## tralincscey

soleil3313 said:


> welcome to the board tralincscey! i'm new myself, but i'm loving it so far. i know you'll meet people here who will help you feel good about yourself and your size! it's a great time to be a bbw! welcome to the club girl!!:eat1:



Thanks. Cant wait


----------



## Gingembre

Hello! I've been lurking for a little while so thought it was about time I joined properly. 

*Name:* Laura, but my friends call me Ginge (it's the hair!)
*Age: *22
*Location: *Newcastle Upon Tyne, UK
*Profession: *Student
*Music: *Love it! I'm an indie girl at heart but, as R Kelly once sang, I don't see nothin' wrong with a little bump & grind! Heh heh! Like a lot of 60s rock & motown too and I play the bassoon (!) so I don't mind a bit of classical.
*Likes: *Theatre, musicals, cocktails, eyeliner, laughing, "deep & meaningfuls", a good debate, films, the mighty boosh, monty python, shopping, travel.
*Dislikes:* Mean people, dance music, reality tv, when new shoes rub, chavs, people that play music aloud on their mobile phones in shops/on buses, closed mindedness. 
*About me: *I'm a final year unistudent with no plans after graduation, except that I want to help people & change things. I've always been fat but after years of unintentional gaining, I'm trying to lose a bit & get fitter. This is mainly to aid my love of travel - I really want to get the bus overland to Australia, and want to be ok sharing a bus seat/on little planes and able to hike & stuff without being the unfit one!

*Picture:*


----------



## Jezebel

adorabbleeeeee


----------



## knottyknicky

Jezebel said:


> adorabbleeeeee



omgz haiiii


----------



## Richard Davion

With-R-Lewinsky ['Monica'] Like-'That' You-Can 'Only' Get-R-Person Intrigued!!!??? >(*~*)< / >(*u^)<

Do-'Show' or as The-Germans 'Use' to Shout-out to The-Beatles: "Mach-Shau", Mach-Shau.


----------



## stan_der_man

Maybe this is a dumb idea... How about taking this introduction thread a step further and starting an "Adopt a Noobie Thread" or something like that. Dimensions regulars could "adopt" a noob (or the noob could choose a regular...), show them the ropes, explain stuff, introduce them to others or answer questions for them. I don't have the time to OP such a thread, but I'd gladly "adopt" some noobies.

If there are falling outs between adopted noobs and regulars we could devise some sort of emancipation procedure... That's something we could deal with later.


Whatduyathink?


----------



## soleil3313

Stan, I think that is a FABULOUS idea! As a newbie myself, however, I wouldn't be sure how to go about doing that....but I'm all about it. I just joined a couple weeks ago and can already feel that I've joined an awesome community with some really amazing people. Let me know if there's anything I can do to help......any regulars out there that would like to adopt this newbie??? I promise I won't bite........er....hard......:batting:


----------



## MsGreenLantern

That's a really cute idea! The ladies on here are so supportive and friendly with the new gals, and the guys would do so well helping the noob men out with any concerns...great idea! It would probably save repeated thread topics too if they had someone to chat with right off the bat.


----------



## pudgy

I'm down with that. How do we make it work?


----------



## stan_der_man

All somebody would really have to do is start a thread, maybe name it something like "Adopt a Noobie". If the idea takes off and people seem to be participating, then ask one of the moderators to add it to the "sticky" list so it's not always bobbing up and down the board. The only thing I think would be important and make the concept sucessful is that the OP (the person starting the thread) should be attentive to the thread and make sure things are going well with the "adopted" Noobs and the regulars guiding them. I'd do it, but things are busy for me at the moment... maybe it wouldn't be that much work. Perhaps a couple of people keeping track of such a thread would help.


----------



## maryannsewell

Hi, I'm a BBW doctoral student at Widener University in Chester, Pennsylvania, USA, and am doing research on BBW's who use the internet to find offline sexual partners. I am looking specifically at body image, resilience, self-esteem and quality of life. The survey will be running through May 24th. I am very anxious to see how the responses of BBW's in other countries differs from those in the USA. A short synopsis of the study findings should be available by late June for anyone who sends me thier e-mail address. I would be so grateful for anyone who has a few spare moments to answer the questionnaires which can be accessed at the link below:



With much gratitude for your kind time and interest, Mary Ann Sewell


----------



## devilishlysweet

I thought I should introduce myself!

Name: Liz aka DevilishlySweet/DevilishlySweetPlus
Age: 20
Location: Southern Ontario, Canada
Profession: None, at the moment.
Music: Techno/Trance/EBM/Futurepop
Likes: Singing, good friends, a good book, sitting by the fire, and modeling. 
Dislikes: I'll tell you when I find something 
About me: Laid back and easy to get along with, love a good laugh, and enjoy meeting new people.
Picture:


----------



## Tad

devilishlysweet said:


> I thought I should introduce myself!
> 
> Name: Liz aka DevilishlySweet/DevilishlySweetPlus
> Age: 20
> Location: Southern Ontario, Canada




Welcome--always great to see more canucks around here


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Gingembre said:


> Hello! I've been lurking for a little while so thought it was about time I joined properly.
> 
> *Name:* Laura, but my friends call me Ginge (it's the hair!)
> *Age: *22
> *Location: *Newcastle Upon Tyne, UK
> *Profession: *Student
> *Music: *Love it! I'm an indie girl at heart but, as R Kelly once sang, I don't see nothin' wrong with a little bump & grind! Heh heh! Like a lot of 60s rock & motown too and I play the bassoon (!) so I don't mind a bit of classical.
> *Likes: *Theatre, musicals, cocktails, eyeliner, laughing, "deep & meaningfuls", a good debate, films, the mighty boosh, monty python, shopping, travel.
> *Dislikes:* Mean people, dance music, reality tv, when new shoes rub, chavs, people that play music aloud on their mobile phones in shops/on buses, closed mindedness.
> *About me: *I'm a final year unistudent with no plans after graduation, except that I want to help people & change things. I've always been fat but after years of unintentional gaining, I'm trying to lose a bit & get fitter. This is mainly to aid my love of travel - I really want to get the bus overland to Australia, and want to be ok sharing a bus seat/on little planes and able to hike & stuff without being the unfit one!
> 
> *Picture:*


Freaking cute! Welcome to the boards sweetie!


----------



## devilishlysweet

I'm not really a Canuck...I just married one


----------



## Tad

devilishlysweet said:


> I'm not really a Canuck...I just married one



How did you end up meeting and marrying someone from another country by age 20? *L*


----------



## corbinFA

devilishlysweet said:


> I thought I should introduce myself!
> 
> Name: Liz aka DevilishlySweet/DevilishlySweetPlus
> Age: 20
> Location: Southern Ontario, Canada
> Profession: None, at the moment.
> Music: Techno/Trance/EBM/Futurepop
> Likes: Singing, good friends, a good book, sitting by the fire, and modeling.
> Dislikes: I'll tell you when I find something
> About me: Laid back and easy to get along with, love a good laugh, and enjoy meeting new people.
> Picture:



welcome to dims. I'm sure you're going to like it here! What kind of techno artists do you listen to?


----------



## devilishlysweet

I actually met my husband through deviantart.com - he's a photographer, and I model, and we met first for business, but when we hit it off we decided to try for a relationship


----------



## devilishlysweet

VNV Nation, Iris, Apoptygma Berserk, Basshunter...quite a few, its kind of hard to narrow it down because there's so few I like as a whole. Usually I only get one or two songs per artist that I really like


----------



## VampiressJessika

Name: Vampiress Jessika
Age: 23
Location: Arizona
Occupation: Library Page 
Height: 5'7
Weight: 240 lbs.
Breasts: 38C


----------



## Richard Davion

Yeh, 'That's a Really-Good Idea.

Up-Here You Have-to-Be 'Sooo'-Polite Cross-Your-Eyes & Dot-Your-Tees ... Down at Chubby-Parade You-Can 'Just', ... Let-it All-Hang-out. >(*U^)<


----------



## Teresa

Welcome to all the newcomers! 

Dims has to be one of the busiest sites on the net. Everytime I check in here there seems to be pages and pages of newcomers. 

Again....welcome!

Teresa


----------



## samoacookie

Hi everyone - 
I've been in the chat room since February being a smart a** and haven't posted much but I'm starting now 

Name: Nancy 
Age: 39
Location: Philadelphia Suburbs - Pennsylvania
Status: Divorced with 15 yr old son
Profession: Computer Geek (I like to work as little as possible & make as much as possible)
Animals: Two cats & an Akita dog 
Music: 80's (Cure/Smiths/New Order) & all dance music
Interests: Men, travel & a never-ending home rennovation - I have lots of unfinished projects. 
Hobbies: Before I found this site I spent a lot of time creatively cropping my chubby parts out of pictures. I need a new hobby now.


----------



## Aireman

Welcome Cookie! Lots of us here love the chubby parts!


----------



## pudgy

Aloha, Cookie! Indeed, the Chubby Parts are what make us tick.

I hope this doesn't come out wrong, but you're looking quite good for 39...congrats!


----------



## Richard Davion

'Top'-Aunty-Margarets by the 'Looks' of the Second-Photo. You've Got-it-'Made'. >(*U^)<


----------



## Gingembre

Welcome everyone!
Cookie/Nancy - you look amazing for 39 (if you dont mind me saying!)...you've got a lovely smile


----------



## samoacookie

Gingembre said:


> Welcome everyone!
> Cookie/Nancy - you look amazing for 39 (if you dont mind me saying!)...you've got a lovely smile



Thanks!! - I credit sleeping with my makeup on and drinking.:doh:


----------



## samoacookie

Aireman said:


> Welcome Cookie! Lots of us here love the chubby parts!





pudgy said:


> Aloha, Cookie! Indeed, the Chubby Parts are what make us tick.
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Davion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Top'-Aunty-Margarets by the 'Looks' of the Second-Photo. You've Got-it-'Made'. >(*U^)<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - nice to meet you all
Click to expand...


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Name: Jess
Age: 24
Location: Indiana
Profession: Librarian
Status: Oh-So-Wonderfully (and happily) Taken
Music: Depeche Mode! The Smiths/Morrissey, Nitzer Ebb, James, Pixies, The Jesus and Mary Chain, The Who, Queen, Pink Floyd, R.E.M., InSoc, numerous others I'm missing in the vein of synthpop/shoegaze/EBM/jangle/classic rock...
Likes: Gaming, books (obviously), nerdy/eccentric guys, vintage computers, Lupin III, The Vicar of Dibley (Dawn French is my "Fatspiration"), Northern Exposure, good food, cuddling.
Dislikes: The current state of the American economy, prejudice, rude patrons.
About me: I'm just a nice fat girl pissed about the lack of love the world seems to have for us sometimes.


----------



## ActionPif

Welcome, welcome, welcome friends!



.....dammit, it's just not the same. 


 hugging star U carrot toborasisevilurb


----------



## Tad

Welcome to all the new-comers! Great to see new people steadily signing up. I hope to hear more from you all 



samoacookie said:


> Name: Nancy
> ..........
> Hobbies: Before I found this site I spent a lot of time creatively cropping my chubby parts out of pictures. I need a new hobby now.



Hey Nancy, I didn't see that much in the way of chubby bits in those pics, maybe you need to use your photo skills to start highlighting them for us FA? 

(teasing--your pics are lovely and you look great exactly as you are. Just couldn't resist the set-up)


----------



## TotallyReal

Name: J.
Age: 24
Location: NYC
Profession: A variety of types of writing
Music: A variety of types of Daft Punk (also the Talking Heads & good hip hop)
Likes: Books (basically all), long-distance running, good movies (Gondry, Copolla), cheeseburgers, dancing until my feet hurt, drinking until my feet hurt, feeding good food to cute girls
Dislikes: Not really too many things at all.
About me: I beieve that no one can talk truthfully and accurately about him or herself in abstract terms, so I'm not even going to try.


----------



## samoacookie

edx said:


> Hey Nancy, I didn't see that much in the way of chubby bits in those pics, maybe you need to use your photo skills to start highlighting them for us FA?
> 
> (teasing--your pics are lovely and you look great exactly as you are. Just couldn't resist the set-up)



Here's a less cropped view - obviously no need to highlight where they are - haha!


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

:wubu::smitten::batting:

May I tell you how much I love beautiful women samoacookie, because you are drop dead gorgeous! Visiting Central Florida any time soon? ~_^


----------



## Paul

samoacookie said:


> Here's a less cropped view - obviously no need to highlight where they are - haha!




Maybe I am challenged or a slow learner. I need the highlighting; all I see a cute bits, none which require cropping. Samoacookie you are super cute--does this mean you have super powers?:eat2:


----------



## RudyLeMaster

samoacookie said:


> Hi everyone -
> I've been in the chat room since February being a smart a** and haven't posted much but I'm starting now
> 
> Name: Nancy




*Welcome to the Boards, Nancy.




*


----------



## Richard Davion

Dimensions' Poster-Model By-the-Looks of Photo. >(*U^)<

'Who' Needs-to-Wear Black When-You 'Look' That Sassy / Sexy!!!??? >(*U^)<


----------



## Tad

samoacookie said:


> Here's a less cropped view - obviously no need to highlight where they are - haha!



Wow, dangerous curves! I can sort of see why you crop them, as a public service, keeping guys from shorting out their keyboards while drooling  Although you probably can't do much about guys walking into light posts when you pass them out on the street.

Seriously, you are much more stunning un-cropped. Please stop the crop!


----------



## Richard Davion

My-Sentiments 'Exactly' ... But You Said-it Soo-Much-More Elegantly!!! >(*U^)< Well-Done!!!


----------



## gravity.plan

I've been lurking a bit.. figured I may as well make my first post here.

Hi all!


Name: tk

Age: 30

Location: the pacific northwest

Profession: non-geek!

Music: across the boards.. but i tend to favor indie-ish stuffs.

Likes: music, especially live. traveling. and anything that's an excuse from the usual work-responsibility-routine (which has been ages for me). oh, and i keep up on technology a bit.

Dislikes: arrogant people. beets. there's a ton of other stuff i don't like, but it's hard to get "beets" out of my head at the mo.

About me: feel free to ask! too lazy to summarize further, even though i've got too much free time of late.

picture: why not? 

View attachment one.jpg


----------



## F.A.&craver

My Name:Infinite
Age:33
Location:Orlando FL
Profession:Administrator of pleasure
Music: I Love it
Interest: I love meeting new and interesting people and I love my bbw 
and ssbbw's.... 

View attachment wuts hapnin baybee!!.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Welcome to the Boards, FA & Craver

*curtsies*


----------



## F.A.&craver

Thanks.... resistence is futile huh??


----------



## out.of.habit

gravity.plan said:


> I've been lurking a bit.. figured I may as well make my first post here.
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> 
> Name: tk
> 
> Age: 30
> 
> Location: the pacific northwest
> 
> Profession: non-geek!
> 
> Music: across the boards.. but i tend to favor indie-ish stuffs.
> 
> Likes: music, especially live. traveling. and anything that's an excuse from the usual work-responsibility-routine (which has been ages for me). oh, and i keep up on technology a bit.
> 
> Dislikes: arrogant people. beets. there's a ton of other stuff i don't like, but it's hard to get "beets" out of my head at the mo.
> 
> About me: feel free to ask! too lazy to summarize further, even though i've got too much free time of late.
> 
> picture: why not?



You are a handsome man. Just thought it was important that you be made aware. 

Does a non-geek profession = corporate or just too cool for words? (Simply curious. Incurable habit of mine.)


----------



## soleil3313

gravity.plan said:


> I've been lurking a bit.. figured I may as well make my first post here.
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> 
> Name: tk
> 
> Age: 30
> 
> Location: the pacific northwest
> 
> Profession: non-geek!
> 
> Music: across the boards.. but i tend to favor indie-ish stuffs.
> 
> Likes: music, especially live. traveling. and anything that's an excuse from the usual work-responsibility-routine (which has been ages for me). oh, and i keep up on technology a bit.
> 
> Dislikes: arrogant people. beets. there's a ton of other stuff i don't like, but it's hard to get "beets" out of my head at the mo.
> 
> About me: feel free to ask! too lazy to summarize further, even though i've got too much free time of late.
> 
> picture: why not?



Helllllllllloooo tk!  Welcome 

and yeah, beets = no good in my book either


----------



## samoacookie

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> :wubu::smitten::batting:
> 
> May I tell you how much I love beautiful women samoacookie, because you are drop dead gorgeous! Visiting Central Florida any time soon? ~_^



Thanks!!!! Sorry, I have never been to Florida 



Paul said:


> Maybe I am challenged or a slow learner. I need the highlighting; all I see a cute bits, none which require cropping. Samoacookie you are super cute--does this mean you have super powers?:eat2:



I do Paul - but they are a secret - lol.



RudyLeMaster said:


> *Welcome to the Boards, Nancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hello!!



Richard Davion said:


> Dimensions' Poster-Model By-the-Looks of Photo. >(*U^)<
> 
> 'Who' Needs-to-Wear Black When-You 'Look' That Sassy / Sexy!!!??? >(*U^)<



Wow! What a sweet talker - lol - thanks!



edx said:


> Wow, dangerous curves! I can sort of see why you crop them, as a public service, keeping guys from shorting out their keyboards while drooling  Although you probably can't do much about guys walking into light posts when you pass them out on the street.
> 
> Seriously, you are much more stunning un-cropped. Please stop the crop!



I will Ed - thanks for the encouragement!

Thanks everyone - you guys really made my week!!!


----------



## F.A.&craver

Thanks for the compliment tk... I'd like to know more....
I think non geek equates to something cool... corporate dudes are geeks of a different nature...lol


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Name: Raivenne

Age: (Old enough to know it well; young enough to do it well  )

Location: New York, New York

Profession: Professional P.I.T.A (Pain in...)

Music: Metal, Rock, World/New Age, Classic Rock, Alternative, R&B Soul

Likes: Discovering really cool people!

Dislikes: Phonies

About me: I'm only half as bad on the inside as I seem to be on the outside; but I'm twice as good at being half bad! :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

gravity.plan said:


> picture: why not?


 

pretty cute!

Hi from Vancouver, BC


----------



## gravity.plan

out.of.habit said:


> You are a handsome man. Just thought it was important that you be made aware.
> 
> Does a non-geek profession = corporate or just too cool for words? (Simply curious. Incurable habit of mine.)



naw.. neither, really. i just fell into a blue-collar profession.. 
and geek = cool as far as i'm concerned.

oh, and thanks for the compliment, btw!


----------



## gravity.plan

soleil3313 said:


> Helllllllllloooo tk!  Welcome
> 
> and yeah, beets = no good in my book either



hello backatcha!

just had to say i love your sig quote. i don't remember seuss being profound.


----------



## soleil3313

gravity.plan said:


> hello backatcha!
> 
> just had to say i love your sig quote. i don't remember seuss being profound.




Oh, are you kidding?!? Seuss was amazingly profound....."Oh The Places You'll Go," "Horton Hears A Who," "Are You My Mother," "Green Eggs and Ham"......"The Cat in the freaking Hat!"......that's deep sh*t! 


One of my favs below:

The Sneetches, by Dr. Seuss
"Now, the Star-Bell Sneetches had bellies with stars.
The Plain-Belly Sneetches had none upon thars.
Those stars werent so big. They were really so small.
You might think such a thing wouldnt matter at all.

But, because they had stars, all the Star-Belly Sneetches
Would brag, Were the best kind of Sneetch on the beaches.
With their snoots in the air, they would sniff and theyd snort
Well have nothing to do with the Plain-Belly sort!
And, whenever they met some, when they were out walking,
Theyd hike right on past them without even talking.

When the Star-Belly children went out to play ball,
Could a Plain Belly get in the game? Not at all.
You only could play if your bellies had stars
And the Plain-Belly children had none upon thars.

When the Star Belly Sneetches had frankfurter roasts
Or picnics or parties or marshmallow toasts,
They never invited the Plain-Belly Sneetches
They left them out cold, in the dark of the beaches.
They kept them away. Never let them come near.
And thats how they treated them year after year.

Then ONE day, it seems while the Plain-Belly Sneetches
Were moping and doping alone on the beaches,
Just sitting there wishing their bellies had stars,
A stranger zipped up in the strangest of cars!

My friends, he announced in a voice clear and clean,
My name is Sylvester McMonkey McBean.
And Ive heard of Your troubles. Ive heard youre unhappy.
But I can fix that, Im the Fix-It-Up Chappie.

Ive come here to help you.
I have what you need.
And my prices are low. And I work with great speed.
And my work is one hundred per cent guaranteed!

Then, quickly, Sylvester McMonkey McBean
Put together a very peculiar machine.
And he said, You want stars like a Star-Belly Sneetch?
My friends, you can have them for three dollars each!

Just pay me your money and hop right aboard!
So they clambered inside. Then the big machine roared.
And it klonked. And it bonked. And it jerked. And it berked.
And it bopped them about. But the thing really worked!
When the Plain-Belly Sneetches popped out, they had stars!
They actually did. They had stars upon thars!

Then they yelled at the ones who had stars at the start,
Were still the best Sneetches and they are the worst.
But now, how in the world will we know, they all frowned,
If which kind is what, or the other way round?

Then up came McBean with a very sly wink.
And he said, Things are not quite as bad as you think.
So you dont know whos who. That is perfectly true.
But come with me, friends. Do you know what Ill do?
Ill make you, again, the best Sneetches on the beaches.
And all it will cost you is ten dollars eaches.

Belly stars are no longer in style, said McBean.
What you need is a trip through my Star-Off Machine.
This wondrous contraption will take OFF your stars
so you wont look like Sneetches that have them on thars.
And that handy machine working very precisely
Removed all the stars from their tummies quite nicely.

Then, with snoots in the air, they paraded about.
And they opened their beaks and they let out a shout,
We know who is who! Now there Isnt a doubt.
The best kind of Sneetches are Sneetches without!

Then, of course, those with stars got all frightfully mad.
To be wearing a star was frightfully bad.
Then, of course, old Sylvester McMonkey McBean
invited THEM into his Star-Off Machine.

Then, of course from THEN on, as you probably guess,
Things really got into a horrible mess.

All the rest of that day, on those wild screaming beaches,
The Fix-It-Up Chappie kept fixing up Sneetches.
Off again! On again! In again! Out again!
Through the machines they raced round and about again,

Changing their stars every minute or two. They kept paying money.
They kept running through until the Plain nor the Star-Bellies knew
Whether this one was that one or that one was this one. Or which one
Was what one or what one was who.

Then, when every last cent of their money was spent,
The Fix-It-Up Chappie packed up. And he went.
And he laughed as he drove In his car up the beach,
They never will learn. No. You cant Teach a Sneetch!

But McBean was quite wrong. Im quite happy to say.
That the Sneetches got really quite smart on that day.
The day they decided that Sneetches are Sneetches.
And no kind of Sneetch is the best on the beaches.
That day, all the Sneetches forgot about stars and whether
They had one, or not, upon thars."


----------



## Mythik

Greetings, everyone! 

New member here, so I thought I'd put a quick intro:

Name: Alan

Age: mid-40's

Interests (in no particular order, for the most part): Music, poetry, art, spirituality, cooking, nature, travel, woodworking, social equality (yep... I'm a neo-beatnik, left-leaning, right-brained, social libertarianist whatsis). 

But enough about me for now. Here's my pic:






From what I've seen so far, this looks like a great community; I look forward to getting to know you all better.


----------



## bexy

samoacookie said:


> Music: 80's (Cure/Smiths/New Order) & all dance music




*you like the smiths?? then i love you! im bexy, the resident morrissey obessive!

welcome!*


----------



## HollyGirl

Hi, I'm Holly. just learned about this site today, actually somone had mentioned it in the review of a book i bought. thought i'd check it out. I'm not fabulous at posting pictures, and I look rediculously orange in this one! Oh well, its me right now courtesy of the camera phone! uhm for now, I've got long blonde hair (to my waist!), blue eyes and i'm about 280. Ive also got a almost 8 year old son. uhm anything else i can add to this just ask me. :kiss2:


----------



## supersoup

welcome noobs!


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

HollyGirl said:


> Hi, I'm Holly. just learned about this site today, actually somone had mentioned it in the review of a book i bought.



Well hello Holly. Any particular part of Florida you living in? Im in the Tampa Bay area myself.


----------



## Wagimawr

HollyGirl said:


> Hi, I'm Holly. just learned about this site today, actually somone had mentioned it in the review of a book i bought. thought i'd check it out. I'm not fabulous at posting pictures, and I look rediculously orange in this one! Oh well, its me right now courtesy of the camera phone! uhm for now, I've got long blonde hair (to my waist!), blue eyes and i'm about 280. Ive also got a almost 8 year old son. uhm anything else i can add to this just ask me. :kiss2:


hey cool, pic  welcome, beautiful!


----------



## Paul

Welcome cute "orange" girl. What a cutie!:smitten:


----------



## HollyGirl

thanks! i can honestly say noone has EVER called me cute before!


----------



## Paul

Well I calls 'em as I sees 'em, cutie.


----------



## samoacookie

bexylicious said:


> *you like the smiths?? then i love you! im bexy, the resident morrissey obessive!
> 
> welcome!*



Hi Bexy - Absolutely love The Smiths - my favorites:
Ask - This Charming Man - How Soon Is Now & Shelia Take a Bow - 

I'm totally stuck in the 80s. 

Great to meet you 

Some girls ARE bigger than others - lol.


----------



## samoacookie

soleil3313 said:


> Helllllllllloooo tk!  Welcome
> 
> and yeah, beets = no good in my book either





gravity.plan said:


> I've been lurking a bit.. figured I may as well make my first post here.
> Hi all!
> Name: tk



Awww - Come on you guys - give the beets a break - I LOVE them & eat them out of the can - lol.


----------



## soleil3313

HollyGirl said:


> thanks! i can honestly say noone has EVER called me cute before!



HollyGirl! You're gorgeous!.....I'm relatively new too, but I'm sure you'll meet lots of people here who will think the same! Be confident, be bold, be you!! Welcomes, welcomes, welcomes!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## soleil3313

samoacookie said:


> Awww - Come on you guys - give the beets a break - I LOVE them & eat them out of the can - lol.




My mom does too, but that is one gene that did not get passed to me! The beet gene...I think I'm ok with that.


----------



## HollyGirl

i agree, Beets are disgusting!!!!!


----------



## soleil3313

HollyGirl said:


> i agree, Beets are disgusting!!!!!



Woohoo that makes three!!! Who else is with us?????? :bounce:


----------



## Wagimawr

gotta join you on that one  they were the only foods I ever spit out as a baby


----------



## out.of.habit

HollyGirl said:


> thanks! i can honestly say noone has EVER called me cute before!



Oh Honey, you stick with us. You're gorgeous, and we won't be shy in sayin' so. Welcome.


----------



## Tad

HollyGirl said:


> thanks! i can honestly say noone has EVER called me cute before!



Wow, is that ever going to change in a hurry now that you are here 

Oh, and welcome! I hope we'll be hearing lots more from you!

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## F.A.&craver

Hey holly, Welcome to the community...I think you're a cutie and as you can see I am not the only one..
Don't be a stranger....


----------



## bbwlibrarian

bexylicious said:


> *you like the smiths?? then i love you! im bexy, the resident morrissey obessive!
> 
> welcome!*



I know you weren't talking to me...but... I see you've picked up the new Moz Greatest Hits CD from your forum title (total ripoff IMHO, but gotta love Mozza's self-importance anyway). Now I'm just waiting for the new record to come out at the end of the year that he's supposedly working on.


----------



## bexy

bbwlibrarian said:


> I know you weren't talking to me...but... I see you've picked up the new Moz Greatest Hits CD from your forum title (total ripoff IMHO, but gotta love Mozza's self-importance anyway). Now I'm just waiting for the new record to come out at the end of the year that he's supposedly working on.



*the album is nothing spectacular thats for sure, but im one of the crazy people that will buy anything he puts out. although i do like the art work!

have you managed to hear "something is squeezing my skull"? new song, didnt make it onto the greatest hits album and a great one too so its a shame!

have u ever seen him? i have, lots! was supposed to go in january and he cancelled the day before, i cried for a week!!

i have a morrissey tattoo on my arm, it says "now my heart is full"

i love him so...*


----------



## bbwlibrarian

bexylicious said:


> *the album is nothing spectacular thats for sure, but im one of the crazy people that will buy anything he puts out. although i do like the art work!*



Ohhh yeah. "Your Arsenal" indeed.  I just downloaded the new tracks from iTunes, though I'll probably buy it on vinyl at some point.




bexylicious said:


> *
> have you managed to hear "something is squeezing my skull"? new song, didnt make it onto the greatest hits album and a great one too so its a shame!*



Nope :S. I'll have to look it up.



bexylicious said:


> *
> have u ever seen him? i have, lots! was supposed to go in january and he cancelled the day before, i cried for a week!!*



Lucky, lucky, lucky. I passed up a chance to see him last year in Columbus, OH, because I was moving. My friend tells me that I missed what would perhaps have been the best concert of my life. One day, I'll go to Mozangeles and see him during one of his 2-week stints at the Palladium. Heck, it would be fun to see him EVERY NIGHT during one of those stints.


----------



## chubbycouture

New to this site. 

I'm chubby and proud of it. 

Thanks for supporting a Chubby Girl!:kiss2:


----------



## Viodyna

Just wanted to say Hi, I'm new here!

Name: Jill
Age: 27
Location: Manchester UK
Profession: Civil Servant
Music: I'll listen to pretty much anything, but I love rock/metal.
Likes: Tattoos, music, chocolate, eyeliner and impractical shoes.
Dislikes: Coffee, mango and flip flops.
About me: I'm a fat tattooed chick and FFA.


----------



## Adrian

Name: Adrian
Age: 64
Location: Silicon Valley
Profession: Integrated Circuit Layout Engineer (Ret.)
Music: Contemporary Jazz.
Likes: X-C Skiing, Snow Camping, Designing & Sewing Outdoor Gear, Snorkling -in clear water, Photography, Coaching Children's sports.
Dislikes: Shallow minds, myopic thinking, selfish people.
About me: I have been married 43 yrs, father of 6 and, grandfather of 11. My greatest accomplishment is, to have worked with my wife to raise four teenage daughters during the 1980's with no pregnancies or drug involvement.


----------



## chubbycouture

Trying to get some stuff posted. 

Info:
Name: Marcy - going by ChubbyCouture
City: Huron
State: OH
Interests: Supporting the chubby lifestyle
Hobby: Keeping sane - I have four kids (two teenage boys and two toddlers)!!!!
New things: starting my own business
Music: Use to be a punk rocker but now I'm a mom. Go figure.


----------



## katorade

I just found this forum, figured I'd join. One can never have too many message board tabs on Firefox.

Name: Kate

Location: Cincinnati, OH.

Profession: The wonderful world of coffee

Music: Almost anything. Okay, maybe not. You won't find me at a Toby Keith concert or bopping along in my car to Maroon 5. I like a lot of indie music (could I be more vague?), old synth pop and new wave, OLD country (think Patsy), trip hop, guys that play the piano in sneakers, women that play the piano in their underwear, any project of Dan Nakamura, early to mid-90s grunge with female vocalists, singer/songwriters, etc. etc. I like music, plain and simple.

Likes: My dog, my cat, my plants, cupcakes, baking cupcakes, the smell of greenhouses and mulch, japanese woodcuts, salt licorice and all gummi candy, being domestic, ugly animals, $7 pakistani buffets, pin-up lingerie, my apartment, really old soft t-shirts, bubble tea, Mystery Science Theater 3000, painting, MAC cosmetics, sleeping in, walking, potatoes, a bit of this and that.

Dislikes: Green peppers, grapefruit, cleaning the cat box, waking up before dawn, being reliant on money and technology, chicory, people that say one thing and mean another, ill-fitting underwear, artificial sweetener, unruly hair, arthritis, jorts, socks that have lost their elasticity, people that refuse to curb their dogs they have no control over, litterbugs, check engine lights, ugly interior decorating, passive aggressiveness, ice in my drinks.

About me: I talk a lot and I'm highly opinionated(obviously), my pets are my children, I love to cook for other people or make them tacky things I fully expect to see proudly displayed when I visit them. I'm almost 28 (end of the month) but people either mistake me for much younger or much older. I'm pretty nerdy, but in that approachable way, not the way that says "I speak Klingon and attend _____ conventions and once worked at a Renn Faire". I can only sing and dance in the shower.

Me before you know me:






Me after a cocktail or two:


----------



## MsGreenLantern

Welcome! 

You're adorable Katorade... and we'd all love you even if you were a klingon! At least I would !  Have a great time here!


----------



## soleil3313

I tried dancing in the shower once......slippery suds + white girl with no rhythm = loud clanging noises + bruises 

Welcome to the boards katorade! Hope you're more graceful than I!!


----------



## katorade

soleil3313 said:


> Hope you're more graceful than I!!



I assure you that I'm probably not. I have the scars to prove it.


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

katorade said:


> I'm pretty nerdy, but in that approachable way, not the way that says "I speak Klingon and attend _____ conventions and once worked at a Renn Faire".



Shouldn't that be 'I'm pretty, but nerdy....'?  Welcome, from one nerd to another (and I couldn't speak Klingon to save my life). :wubu:


----------



## tummytubby

I'm new here!

Age: 36
Likes: reading, watching tv, good food and much more!
Dislikes: annoying people, racism, 
Loves: My daughter, my husband and my dog

I'm from the Netherlands (Europe), a beautifull country but there's not much to do about BBW (and trust me, there are enough BBW here, I'm one of them!


----------



## nicole16

Info:
Name: Nicole
City: Treasure Coast - southeastern
State: FL
Profession: legal field
Interests: my dogs, family, scrapbooking, reading, travel, movies

About me: I am a Jewish BBW looking to meet my beshert! I am also interested in learning more about the Dims community, I have been a lurker for some time now!


----------



## samoacookie

katorade said:


> I just found this forum, figured I'd join. One can never have too many message board tabs on Firefox.
> Name: Kate



Welcome Kate your pictures are adorable!


----------



## Tad

Welcome to all the newcomers, great to see so many new faces!

In particular.....



Adrian said:


> Name: Adrian
> Age: 64
> Location: Silicon Valley
> Profession: Integrated Circuit Layout Engineer (Ret.)
> Music: Contemporary Jazz.
> Likes: X-C Skiing, Snow Camping, Designing & Sewing Outdoor Gear, Snorkling -in clear water, Photography, Coaching Children's sports.
> Dislikes: Shallow minds, myopic thinking, selfish people.
> About me: I have been married 43 yrs, father of 6 and, grandfather of 11. My greatest accomplishment is, to have worked with my wife to raise four teenage daughters during the 1980's with no pregnancies or drug involvement.



I think this might be my all time favorite introduction post--or at least, the greatest accomplishment part. It totally made me smile.

And since I work in the semiconductor field (reliability not design) what else jumped to mind was "Wow, I'm not sure I've ever met a retired layout person. So I'm wondering when you go into that....were you doing that early in your career, in the infancy of ICs, or did you get into that later?

And finally, have you been a life long FA? Would be interesting to hear your perspectives on how things have changed regarding size acceptance over the years, as you've seen more of it than most of us (I'm forty, and am beginning to get some sense of cultural drift over time, so am thinking you'd have much more).

Again, welcome!


----------



## Duniwin

*Name:* Andy
*Age:* 24
*Location:* Western Massachusetts
*Profession: * Part time pharmacy clerk, part time student
*Music:* I like a wide variety of stuff: classic rock, oldies, classical, pseodo-classical soundtracks (Star Wars, Lord of the Rings, etc.) parody music (Weird Al for example), '90s pop/alternative, not a big fan of country or rap, but I like some. I generally don't like to listen to a single artist for the length of an album.
*Likes: * Cats; hiking and camping; fantasy/sci-fi books, movies, tv shows, and roleplaying games; BBWs; supportive communities; philosophy and math
*Dislikes: * sports; English classes with mandatory "creative" writing on predetermined topics; mayonnaise; cigarette smoke; having to cook; working with people who don't really care about the job they're doing
*About me:* I've been a geek, a Boy Scout, and an FA since I was a kid. I've always been in the open and comfortable about being a geek, but in the closet about being an FA :blush:
I've been lurking here for a while, finally got up the nerve to post.
*Picture:* Picture of me from a college club trip to Boston, Lexington and Concord 

View attachment andy2.jpg


----------



## katorade

samoacookie said:


> Welcome Kate your pictures are adorable!



Aww, thank you! I usually get "your bathroom tile is hideous" and "are you drilling for oil?"


----------



## samoacookie

katorade said:


> Aww, thank you! I usually get "your bathroom tile is hideous" and "are you drilling for oil?"



Actually I did notice your bathroom tile - lol. I had the same color blue - I also had the matching tub & toilet to make the set complete - recently replaced it though


----------



## AllureOfMyTouch

Name: Christie
Age: 36
Location: Michigan
Profession: Ebay Sales
Music: Bit of everything..but really love rock and country
Likes: Movies..music..dancing..pretty much anything fun 
Dislikes: 
About me: I am a sweet fun single SSBBW. Would love to make some new friends.


----------



## MsGreenLantern

Duniwin said:


> *Name:* Andy
> *Age:* 24
> *Location:* Western Massachusetts
> *Profession: * Part time pharmacy clerk, part time student
> *Music:* I like a wide variety of stuff: classic rock, oldies, classical, pseodo-classical soundtracks (Star Wars, Lord of the Rings, etc.) parody music (Weird Al for example), '90s pop/alternative, not a big fan of country or rap, but I like some. I generally don't like to listen to a single artist for the length of an album.
> *Likes: * Cats; hiking and camping; fantasy/sci-fi books, movies, tv shows, and roleplaying games; BBWs; supportive communities; philosophy and math
> *Dislikes: * sports; English classes with mandatory "creative" writing on predetermined topics; mayonnaise; cigarette smoke; having to cook; working with people who don't really care about the job they're doing
> *About me:* I've been a geek, a Boy Scout, and an FA since I was a kid. I've always been in the open and comfortable about being a geek, but in the closet about being an FA :blush:
> I've been lurking here for a while, finally got up the nerve to post.
> *Picture:* Picture of me from a college club trip to Boston, Lexington and Concord



Well, I hope you can soon feel comfortable enough to crawl outta the closet! Nice uniform there. Welcome Welcome!


----------



## out.of.habit

Duniwin said:


> *Name:* Andy
> *Age:* 24
> *Location:* Western Massachusetts
> *Profession: * Part time pharmacy clerk, part time student
> *Music:* I like a wide variety of stuff: classic rock, oldies, classical, pseodo-classical soundtracks (Star Wars, Lord of the Rings, etc.) parody music (Weird Al for example), '90s pop/alternative, not a big fan of country or rap, but I like some. I generally don't like to listen to a single artist for the length of an album.
> *Likes: * Cats; hiking and camping; fantasy/sci-fi books, movies, tv shows, and roleplaying games; BBWs; supportive communities; philosophy and math
> *Dislikes: * sports; English classes with mandatory "creative" writing on predetermined topics; mayonnaise; cigarette smoke; having to cook; working with people who don't really care about the job they're doing
> *About me:* I've been a geek, a Boy Scout, and an FA since I was a kid. I've always been in the open and comfortable about being a geek, but in the closet about being an FA :blush:
> I've been lurking here for a while, finally got up the nerve to post.
> *Picture:* Picture of me from a college club trip to Boston, Lexington and Concord



Be sure to check out the events section of the board, Andy. A lot of BBW events happen in your neck of the woods!  Welcome to the boards.


----------



## ScruffyInMich

Name: Scruff (for now)
Age: 40
Location: Michigan
Profession: Perpetrating Professionalism
Music: Most, not so big on country or opera, but they have their moments.
Likes: movies, books, music,friends, kind people, soft people, oh, and FOOD
Dislikes: mean people, raw onions, bugs, restaurant booths i can't fit in, weak showers
About me: I'm a recovering self hating fat guy. Been overweight most of my life and have never been comfortable with myself. I'd like to be some day. This community is pretty amazing. I lurked for a couple of days under a different name figuring I'd never post then had to change to a post-friendly name because i didn't think I could resist getting involved. I wanna surround myself with all you cool people.

I can't imagine posting a pic, but maybe some day.


----------



## Gingembre

Welcome Scruffy!
Everyone is lovely here 
Good on you for deciding to post.
x


----------



## Surlysomething

ScruffyInMich said:


> Name: Scruff (for now)
> Age: 40
> Location: Michigan
> Profession: Perpetrating Professionalism
> Music: Most, not so big on country or opera, but they have their moments.
> Likes: movies, books, music,friends, kind people, soft people, oh, and FOOD
> Dislikes: mean people, raw onions, bugs, restaurant booths i can't fit in, weak showers
> About me: I'm a recovering self hating fat guy. Been overweight most of my life and have never been comfortable with myself. I'd like to be some day. This community is pretty amazing. I lurked for a couple of days under a different name figuring I'd never post then had to change to a post-friendly name because i didn't think I could resist getting involved. I wanna surround myself with all you cool people.
> 
> I can't imagine posting a pic, but maybe some day.




Welcome! :bow:


----------



## soleil3313

Welcome, welcome, welcome Scruffy!! Come, chat, talk, post, play with us!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

ScruffyInMich said:


> Name: Scruff (for now)
> Age: 40
> Location: Michigan
> Profession: Perpetrating Professionalism
> Music: Most, not so big on country or opera, but they have their moments.
> Likes: movies, books, music,friends, kind people, soft people, oh, and FOOD
> Dislikes: mean people, raw onions, bugs, restaurant booths i can't fit in, weak showers
> About me: I'm a recovering self hating fat guy. Been overweight most of my life and have never been comfortable with myself. I'd like to be some day. This community is pretty amazing. I lurked for a couple of days under a different name figuring I'd never post then had to change to a post-friendly name because i didn't think I could resist getting involved. I wanna surround myself with all you cool people.
> 
> I can't imagine posting a pic, but maybe some day.



Welcome, ScruffyInMichigan!
It's nice to have you here. I'm sure you'll enjoy being around this lovely group!

FluffyInOhio (lol)


----------



## shellbelle

i'm a newbie 

Name: michelle

Age: 23

Location: buffalo, ny

Profession: tutor / student

Music: i'm pretty much all over the place with this... everything from black flag to iron maiden to kelly clarkson to leadbelly to styx. i really like styx these days.

Likes: it's funny answering this question anymore because i've been a college student so long that i forgot what i ACTUALLY like. i like the fall in buffalo, writing bad poetry, having the best sex ever every time, reading richard brautigan, and watching lost and battlestar galactica.

Dislikes: pretentiousness, mostly.

About me: i'm a 23 year old fat girl who's still really coming to terms with EVERYTHING, including the fact that i am fat and will always be fat. i'm a student at the university at buffalo, and i study english/global gender studies/sociology. i plan to pursue a phd in sociology, with an emphasis on gender and bodies. i love judith butler and jacques derrida. i also love reading graphic novels, and sleeping under trees. 
picture:


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Name: disconnectedsmile (or charlie b., if you prefer.)
Age: 22 (birthday is 05.24)
Location: Southern California. 562/Long Beach area.
Profession: some customer service gig where i get paid to type this.
Music: YES.
Likes: music, friends, coca cola, beautiful and confident fat girls.
Dislikes: bad music, ignorance, arrogance, fat girls with no confidence, skinny girls.
About me: i was born, abandoned at the age of two, and now i'm here.


----------



## ScruffyInMich

Thanks all for the warm welcome


----------



## Gingembre

disconnectedsmile said:


> Name: disconnectedsmile (or charlie b., if you prefer.)
> Age: 22 (birthday is 05.24)
> Location: Southern California. 562/Long Beach area.
> Profession: some customer service gig where i get paid to type this.
> Music: YES.
> Likes: music, friends, coca cola, beautiful and confident fat girls.
> Dislikes: bad music, ignorance, arrogance, fat girls with no confidence, skinny girls.
> About me: i was born, abandoned at the age of two, and now i'm here.




Welcome  Always room for another cute boy here! :batting:


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Gingembre said:


> Welcome  Always room for another cute boy here! :batting:


why thank you.
you do know how to make a boy blush. :blush:


----------



## Valaras

*Name:* Valaras

*Age:* 27

*Location:* South-east, USA

*Profession:* I spend my days working in an office from 9-5 daydreaming about what I should do with my life. I am also working on the next great installation of poetry aka my grad school portfolio.

*Music:* I like remixes and mashups, hip-hop, and everything else like Jeff Buckley, Bjork, Grizzly Bear, Diplo, Girl Talk, Jill Scott, Gnarls Barkley, Saul Williams (music and poetry), Feist, The Gossip, Rain, Outkast, Lila Downs, Rufus Wainwright, Dirty Projectors, Avette Brothers, Joao Gilberto, and Sigur Ros to name a few.

*Likes: *Writing, creative writing, karaoke, poetry, reading, novels, poetry, foreign and indie film, painting, watercolor,memory/memories, cooking, chinese food, wandering the neighborhood late at night, farmers markets, poetry, collecting quotes, surrealism, magical realism, southern food, Sushi, curry, and yam fries. 

*Dislikes:* Not always the case, but a general rule: comedies, allergies, Summer, institutionalized racism and other isms, spring cleaning, and rudeness.

*About me:* I would like to be a writer and earn some kind of income from it. I am constantly trying to learn a foreign language, right now French and Korean. I find Suze Orman, shows on cable access, and QVC interesting. I love Lifetime channel movies, foreign film, surrealist writings, and local art exhibits. I am interested in intersectionality, memory, social injustices and solutions, forms of escapism, and the current state of the world. My favorite foods are southern food and Korean food, so tasty and they cover a lot of stuff. I love shoes. I enjoy a well made white russian, peach LIT, or mimosa every now and then. I have vowed to take more vacations and this is turning out to be a banner year with 3 trips planned for the year. 

*Picture:* I'll work on this later.

I look forward to joining in the conversation here.
Talking about yourself is tiring. Enjoy, Valaras.


----------



## Ursidae

Name: Jeff
Age: 26
Location: Northern Kentucky
Occupation: Slacker
Likes: Nerdy stuff, music, movies, television shows, books, food. Specific stuff like that. Oh, and being a smart ass.
Dislikes: Running, snakes, running from snakes, working for a living, bad jokes and vegetables.
About me: I work at a restaurant in Newport Kentucky. I play djembe in a ska/reggae band. I love video games (probably way too much). I'm single and definitly looking for a sugar momma. But hey, aren't we all? Like I said, I'm kind of pokin around right now. My friend Rebecca told me about this site, and everyone seems pretty cool and friendly, so I'll be around.

Here's probably three of the best pictures ever taken of me: 

View attachment purse065.jpg


View attachment IMG_1406.jpg


View attachment purse035.jpg


----------



## katorade

Ursidae said:


> Name: Jeff
> Age: 26
> Location: Northern Kentucky
> Occupation: Slacker
> Likes: Nerdy stuff, music, movies, television shows, books, food. Specific stuff like that. Oh, and being a smart ass.
> Dislikes: Running, snakes, running from snakes, working for a living, bad jokes and vegetables.
> About me: I work at a restaurant in Newport Kentucky. I play djembe in a ska/reggae band. I love video games (probably way too much). I'm single and definitly looking for a sugar momma. But hey, aren't we all? Like I said, I'm kind of pokin around right now. My friend Rebecca told me about this site, and everyone seems pretty cool and friendly, so I'll be around.
> 
> Here's probably three of the best pictures ever taken of me:



Which restaurant? I just had dinner at Pompilio's about a week ago.


----------



## Ample Pie

Firstly, I've been craving Pompilio's...specifically their fried cheese.

Second, welcome Jeff .


----------



## Ursidae

Penn Station


----------



## Ursidae

Hey Becky. Yeah, Pompilio's is quite delicious


----------



## Sin_Mari

*Name:* Renée
*Age*: 30
*Location*: Australia
*Profession*: Shop Assistant
*Music*: Anything that sounds good...except I have a great dislike of country and heavy metal (well, most of it any way)
*Likes*: Art, dogs, movies, dogs, writing, dogs, reading, dogs, music, dogs and did I mention....dogs? LOL I'm a mad obsessed dog person and I make no apologies for it. 
*Dislikes*: People who hate, based on appearance. Puppymills, byb, pet shops that sell puppies and kittens, people who hate dogs. 
*About me*: I'm a 30yr old single Aussie gal who is quite big, but would prefer to be smaller.
*picture:*





I look thinner in this pic than I really am. It's just a good angle. LOL I'll have to find a 'fat' pic of me...I really hate taking them though. 

Anyhoo...nice to discover this forum, it looks like a great place.


----------



## pudgy

Welcome to the boards. Hopefully we can convince you that you look great at any weight and that those aspirations of smallness won't be necessary anymore.

Regardless, we welcome you!


----------



## Surlysomething

Sin_Mari said:


> Anyhoo...nice to discover this forum, it looks like a great place.



Welcome! :bow:


----------



## LivingCanvas

So I'm new and all so I thought I'd introduce myself and say hello.

*Name:* Caitlyn
*Age:* 21
*Location:* Pontoon Beach, IL (about 20 minutes outside of STL)
*Profession:* student, employee
*Music:* Murder By Death, Tiger Army, Horrorpops, Voodoo Glow Skulls, Streetlight Manifesto, Bright Eyes, Necromantix, Otep, Aqueduct, Agent Orange, Flogging Molly, Dropkick Murpheys, Eagles of Death Metal, Dashboard Confessional, The Toasters, Catch 22, Street Dogs, Groovie Ghoulies. [+ more]
*Likes:* My family, music, obscure movies, coffee houses, tattoos and piercings, reading 
*Dislikes:* Ignorant individuals, mass amounts of spelling errors and horrible grammar, people not calling when they say they're going to
*About me:* I'm a worry wart when it comes to certain issues; family, friends, school. I'm rather liberal minded. I read every spare moment I've got. I used to watch Frasier every night at 11:05 because ABC was the only channel I could get in the room where I was staying. If I'm not watching movies or television shows about crime/prisons, I'm playing Super Nintendo, N64 or Wii like a champ. I give great advice but can never seem to impliment it into my own life. My friends are some of the most amazing people you'll ever meet. My taste in music is very eclectic. Everyone wants my mom to be their mom and I can't blame them; she's simply amazing. Family comes first and will 'til the day that I die. I like to travel but don't take enough road trips. I have migraines that rule my entire life at that present moment in time. I'm emotionally battered and broken but I'm working on fixing what he so easily destroyed. I can be fickle and spontanious. Yet, I've got some patterns that can't be broken. I'm stubborn and hard-headed. I'm incredibly indecisive. As of right now, I'm still in the process of trying to love myself for who I am...fat and all.
*Picture(s): Sorry, they're a little large.

*









This is me acting like a dork at City Museum in St. Louis, MO.





Nice hat, eh? And nope, I'm not nude. It was my friend's desperate attempt at making me look sexy.





We're two of the coolest cats in town.


----------



## Gingembre

Welcome! I take it that's a tattoo accross your chest? Looks pretty cool


----------



## LivingCanvas

Yep, that would be one of my most prized items that I "own."

...lots of time and $$ put into that baby. =)


----------



## KnottyOne

LivingCanvas said:


> Yep, that would be one of my most prized items that I "own."
> 
> ...lots of time and $$ put into that baby. =)



Yea, I can imagine, that is one of the hottest chest pieces (aw hell, just tattoos) that I have ever seen. The color work on it is so phenomenal. I'm actually getting my chest piece drawn up now and I'm hoping to have it on me by July. Seeing yours though, mine just seems inadequate haha. I'm just hoping I can get it to look half as good as yours.


----------



## LivingCanvas

> Yea, I can imagine, that is one of the hottest chest pieces (aw hell, just tattoos) that I have ever seen. The color work on it is so phenomenal. I'm actually getting my chest piece drawn up now and I'm hoping to have it on me by July. Seeing yours though, mine just seems inadequate haha. I'm just hoping I can get it to look half as good as yours.



Well, thank you. =) 

Hearing comments like that make my day. I think the one of the best things I've ever heard was from a 50ish year old woman who said, "I'm not exactly the type of person who would partake in tattooing activitives but if anything ever could, the beauty of your tattoo would be my inspiration." 

I love being so pasty because every color just soaks in. The artists are the shop always hold conversations about how my skin is like the perfect canvas for that very reason. Amanda, the artist who is responsible for this masterpiece, has moved away from the area. It makes me sad but a) I'm glad my chest piece was completed when she left and b) someone else can now know and love her work.

I saw some of your tattoos on the tattoo thread and I must say that I'm a fan of yours as well.

What exactly do you have in mind for yours?


----------



## OneHauteMama

Hopefully this will work now...

Name: I plead the Fifth 

Age: 27

Location: East Coast USA

Likes: Music (any kind, really), singing (cause I'm damn good at it), cooking (cause I'm damn good at that too...DH doesn't really get excited about restaurants cause he says it doesn't compare  ).

Dislikes: Being made fun of. Feeling like crap about my looks.


----------



## KnottyOne

LivingCanvas said:


> Well, thank you. =)
> 
> Hearing comments like that make my day. I think the one of the best things I've ever heard was from a 50ish year old woman who said, "I'm not exactly the type of person who would partake in tattooing activitives but if anything ever could, the beauty of your tattoo would be my inspiration."
> 
> I love being so pasty because every color just soaks in. The artists are the shop always hold conversations about how my skin is like the perfect canvas for that very reason. Amanda, the artist who is responsible for this masterpiece, has moved away from the area. It makes me sad but a) I'm glad my chest piece was completed when she left and b) someone else can now know and love her work.
> 
> I saw some of your tattoos on the tattoo thread and I must say that I'm a fan of yours as well.
> 
> What exactly do you have in mind for yours?



Thanks a lot, I'm still working on them, I actually have one new one I just haven't been able to get a pic up yet.

Haha, lucky girl. I'm a mestizo, and my artist, Dom, is constantly bitching about how my skin tone and make up is terrible for holding colors and even blacks, so I fade a lot and it kinda suck because I love how all mine look within the week of them getting thrown on, but it happens, some look better kinda worn, but I still love when they just strait up pop off my skin.

And my chest piece is gonna play off the two hearts I have on my chest, its gonna consist of 2 mini banners each under one of the hearts, one saying "Saint" the other saying "Sinner" and they are coming together in the middle where it will say "One of a Kind" Above this will be crossed pistols with roses growing out between the two of them in the center. Above them will to two old world compass crosses probable on each side of the barrels and then two birds (probly sparrows) will be holding up the banners where they connect. The entire thing is going to be done in a modern/Sailor Jerry Style, plus im throwing some colors behind it to pull it together. So i'm hoping it can pull together and look half as good as yours.


----------



## LivingCanvas

I'm sure it'll come off just fine. Anything with a Sailor Jerry feel to it turns out fantastic...that is as long as the artist knows what they're doing. 

I'm hoping that my next set will be Sailor Jerry inspired. I've got a lot of his stuff (shoes, belt buckles, etc) and I love pretty much anything that is either the real deal or simply inspired by the greatness of his work. I just haven't found the perfect thing and tweaked it to make it all my own yet. Someday... =)


----------



## KnottyOne

LivingCanvas said:


> I'm sure it'll come off just fine. Anything with a Sailor Jerry feel to it turns out fantastic...that is as long as the artist knows what they're doing.
> 
> I'm hoping that my next set will be Sailor Jerry inspired. I've got a lot of his stuff (shoes, belt buckles, etc) and I love pretty much anything that is either the real deal or simply inspired by the greatness of his work. I just haven't found the perfect thing and tweaked it to make it all my own yet. Someday... =)



Meh... maybe haha, I wont believe how good it will look until its scared onto me haha. And my artist is actually one of my best friends so I wont trust anyone else with my skin, so that kinda makes me life slightly wasier haha. And yea, I have a ton of clohtes inspired by him so I feel you, I have always known I wanted something by his style, and just one day I looked at my chest and was like hmmm... there is no ink there, I was a sailor jerryesqe tattoo, ink, you go there, and the drawing began haha.


----------



## Jon Blaze

OneHauteMama said:


> Hopefully this will work now...
> 
> Name: I plead the Fifth
> 
> Age: 27
> 
> Location: East Coast USA
> 
> Likes: Music (any kind, really), singing (cause I'm damn good at it), cooking (cause I'm damn good at that too...DH doesn't really get excited about restaurants cause he says it doesn't compare  ).
> 
> Dislikes: Being made fun of. Feeling like crap about my looks.


Welcome aboard! Nice pictures.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Double post...


----------



## PumpkinBelly

I'm PumpkinBelly, a guy from Georgia, USA. Age: 34. I work as a support tech for AT&T in the wireless division.

A few of you may remember a Web site I used to run many years ago called PumpkinBelly's Patch, which was linked from the Dimensions site. Some may also remember "Expansion of a Ranch Girl", which is a story I wrote the first part of and never finished.

Likes: Science fiction, hot tea, anime, Linux, technology, cooked sushi
Dislikes: Seriously abusive personalities, liars, Brussels sprouts, raw sushi

I am an FA who is also a maiesiophile. I am very glad that the Dimensions site still exists.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Ursidae said:


> Name: Jeff
> Age: 26
> Location: Northern Kentucky
> Occupation: Slacker
> Likes: Nerdy stuff, music, movies, television shows, books, food. Specific stuff like that. Oh, and being a smart ass.
> Dislikes: Running, snakes, running from snakes, working for a living, bad jokes and vegetables.
> About me: I work at a restaurant in Newport Kentucky. I play djembe in a ska/reggae band. I love video games (probably way too much). I'm single and definitly looking for a sugar momma. But hey, aren't we all? Like I said, I'm kind of pokin around right now. My friend Rebecca told me about this site, and everyone seems pretty cool and friendly, so I'll be around.
> 
> Here's probably three of the best pictures ever taken of me:


awwwww hello super cute man!!!! hehe


----------



## Tad

PumpkinBelly said:


> I'm PumpkinBelly, a guy from Georgia, USA. Age: 34. I work as a support tech for AT&T in the wireless division.
> 
> A few of you may remember a Web site I used to run many years ago called PumpkinBelly's Patch, which was linked from the Dimensions site. Some may also remember "Expansion of a Ranch Girl", which is a story I wrote the first part of and never finished.
> 
> Likes: Science fiction, hot tea, anime, Linux, technology, cooked sushi
> Dislikes: Seriously abusive personalities, liars, Brussels sprouts, raw sushi
> 
> I am an FA who is also a maiesiophile. I am very glad that the Dimensions site still exists.



The name rings a very vague bell, although I don't know if I ever actually went to your site. Anyway, welcome back!

And.....what is a maiesiophile? (someone who likes maiesi, presumably, but that isn't getting me too far....)

-Ed (way back when on dimensions I went by 'Tad,' I don't recall how far back you were around)


----------



## PumpkinBelly

I visited Dimensions from the late 1990s to the early 2000s.

A maiesiophile is an admirer of pregnant women.


----------



## pagan22

Hello there... =) 

Name: CG is for Cornflake Girl, btw... 
Age: soon to be 26
Location: Southwest Michigan
Profession: Full time student, aspiring OTR driver, part time receptionist
Music: I like old people music.  Mostly new age, ambient, contemporary instrumental, downtempo, gothic, industrial, and experimental
Likes: Reading, writing, imagining, scrying, learning, nature, gardening
Dislikes: peas!!!!!!!!!! Everything else pales next to peas. Someone else did mention getting made fun of and I agree. I put that right up there with peas.
About me: I discovered this site quite by accident! Glad I did. It's taken me a long time to become comfortable with myself and my confidence level still isn't up there, but it's moving up. What else to say..hmm....I'm studying graphic design and digital prepress right now, but the market isn't looking too good. As a back up plan I'm studying to get my CDL permit for OTR driving. I also tend to talk too much. I've also learned how to hold my camera to make myself look thin, but my arm gets tired after awhile. Such an awkward angle, y'know.
picture: I was trying to give attitude when I took this, but I come across grumpy.... 

View attachment mesmallerpicsize.jpg


----------



## pagan22

devilishlysweet said:


> I actually met my husband through deviantart.com - he's a photographer, and I model, and we met first for business, but when we hit it off we decided to try for a relationship



OMG! I found your profile there earlier today. I just want back and added you. =D I'm pagan22 there.


----------



## onsitegreg

Greg here....living in booming lil' Evanston, Wyoming.
Age: 47
Passions: weightlifting and large women
Hobbies: study of keynesian/austrian economics
Divorced with no children in tow
Best to all!
Greg


----------



## Sin_Mari

Welcome to the site, Greg.


----------



## Teresa

edx said:


> ......................
> 
> -Ed (way back when on dimensions I went by 'Tad,' I don't recall how far back you were around)



I didn't go to the chat room everyday, but there are a few chatters I remember and you're one.  I was Teece way back then, with a website dangerouscurvesss.

Welcome to all the newcomers. 

Teresa


----------



## Richard Davion

Oom, You're 'Cute' and Hot-As. I-'Love' Fat-Chix with Thin-Noses.


----------



## bmann0413

OneHauteMama said:


> Hopefully this will work now...
> 
> Name: I plead the Fifth
> 
> Age: 27
> 
> Location: East Coast USA
> 
> Likes: Music (any kind, really), singing (cause I'm damn good at it), cooking (cause I'm damn good at that too...DH doesn't really get excited about restaurants cause he says it doesn't compare  ).
> 
> Dislikes: Being made fun of. Feeling like crap about my looks.



Well, you wouldn't feel like crap because of me because I think you're pretty! Welcome to Dimensions!


----------



## SSBBWEnvi

:bow: Hello... My name is SSBBW Envi and I am a Super Sexi BBW... I am living in TN and hope to relocate soon. I am 5'9 and 415 and very happy with myself although others may not like it. I enjoy many of the typical activities and am pursuing my MBA. My favorite color is Pink and I miss the ocean. Ok, that is enough about me... Hope to meet you soon! Ok, my computer is being funny and won't attach pic today... maybe next time!


----------



## Irish_Seductress

Name: Irish
Age: 33
Location: Rocky Mountains
Profession: Model
Music: Rock and Country
Likes: Toned Men, confidence, cuddling, massages, being fed, feeders, kissing (LOVE IT)
Dislikes: Skinny chicks who think they need to lose weight, annoying people, people who want everything for free, filthy environments and people
About me: My name is Irish Seductress and I currently live in colorado. I am 33 years young. I am a proud and super sexy bbw!


----------



## soleil3313

Welcome, welcome, welcome ladies!!!! Hope you enjoy dims!! :happy:


----------



## Wagimawr

what she said.


----------



## pagan22

Wagimawr said:


> what she said.



LOL  Funny.


----------



## soleil3313

That's what I heard.


----------



## zakk1212

Well, I've been a lurker in your forum for YEARS, seriously... but I think now it's time to stop and say 'hello' to the community. And I'll say it in Spanish: ¡Hola! ¿Cómo están?

My name is Zakk. I'm Mexican and I live in Mexico. I discovered Dimensions maybe in 2002, or something like that, and think you have a great place! People seems to be friendly and topics are quite interesting. It's a shame all the good sites are always in English.

Naturally, my first language is Spanish, but I try to learn English, so if you talk Spanish or English, it's always well for me. I like to know another cultures. Maybe you'd want to practice your Spanish, and definitely I must practice my English.

My age: 30. Likes: reading (literature, poetry, novel), listening music (almost any kind, rock, jazz, classical). Dislikes: many things, really; garlic, by example.

By the way, today is May 5, a day we Mexicans celebrate in our country... and at any place where there are Mexicans.

Thank you all!


----------



## LittleHope

I came to this site a while back for the stories in the Weight Room, and have recently been lurking on the boards so I figure I might as well introduce myself. 

Name: Josh
Age: 28
Location: Las Vegas
Profession: Writer and editor for an alt-weekly newspaper
Music: I like a range: mostly rock (alt-rock, metal, classic rock), also some pop and some country and alt-country. My taste has gotten a little wider in recent years but I still don't listen to hip-hop.
Likes: Movies (I write movie reviews as part of my job), music, comic books, reading (mostly genre fiction), sleeping, wasting time online
Dislikes: Most things that are healthy for you (vegetables, exercise, being outdoors), movies that insult people's intelligence, getting dressed up
About me: I work a lot and don't have much of a social life, but that's okay with me. I like what I do for a living; I really enjoy movie criticism, and I take satisfaction in being a copy editor and knowing that I'm responsible for the paper looking professional. I love Las Vegas but sometimes it's hard here to meet people who are intelligent and interested in the arts.
Picture: The first is a kind of boring head shot for work. The second shows more of me and proves I even leave the house sometimes! 

View attachment joshbell.JPG


View attachment spyonvegas.jpg


----------



## observer10

[Nice curves all in the right place


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

zakk1212 said:


> Well, I've been a lurker in your forum for YEARS, seriously... but I think now it's time to stop and say 'hello' to the community. And I'll say it in Spanish: ¡Hola! ¿Cómo están?
> 
> My name is Zakk. I'm Mexican and I live in Mexico. I discovered Dimensions maybe in 2002, or something like that, and think you have a great place! People seems to be friendly and topics are quite interesting. It's a shame all the good sites are always in English.
> 
> Naturally, my first language is Spanish, but I try to learn English, so if you talk Spanish or English, it's always well for me. I like to know another cultures. Maybe you'd want to practice your Spanish, and definitely I must practice my English.
> 
> My age: 30. Likes: reading (literature, poetry, novel), listening music (almost any kind, rock, jazz, classical). Dislikes: many things, really; garlic, by example.
> 
> By the way, today is May 5, a day we Mexicans celebrate in our country... and at any place where there are Mexicans.
> 
> Thank you all!


*HAPPY CINCO DE MAYO!!!!*


----------



## zakk1212

missy_blue_eyez said:


> *HAPPY CINCO DE MAYO!!!!*


Thank you for your welcome, milady!

And happy day for you!!


----------



## mimosa

Bienvenidos, Zakk. Hola..yo soy Mimi. Que tengas un dia lindo! Feliz Cinco de Mayo. 







zakk1212 said:


> Well, I've been a lurker in your forum for YEARS, seriously... but I think now it's time to stop and say 'hello' to the community. And I'll say it in Spanish: ¡Hola! ¿Cómo están?
> 
> My name is Zakk. I'm Mexican and I live in Mexico. I discovered Dimensions maybe in 2002, or something like that, and think you have a great place! People seems to be friendly and topics are quite interesting. It's a shame all the good sites are always in English.
> 
> Naturally, my first language is Spanish, but I try to learn English, so if you talk Spanish or English, it's always well for me. I like to know another cultures. Maybe you'd want to practice your Spanish, and definitely I must practice my English.
> 
> My age: 30. Likes: reading (literature, poetry, novel), listening music (almost any kind, rock, jazz, classical). Dislikes: many things, really; garlic, by example.
> 
> By the way, today is May 5, a day we Mexicans celebrate in our country... and at any place where there are Mexicans.
> 
> Thank you all!


----------



## girl_in_the_attic

Hi eveybody! Im new here, My names Serena and i would like to get to know all of you. Nice place you got here


----------



## girl_in_the_attic

Grrrr... thats a crappy avvy i have here, blah. lol. -oh-well. haha. How is everybody?


----------



## Fight

Name: Aaron
Age: 23
Location: Grand Rapids Michigan
Profession: unemployed
Music: 60s 70s 80s and 90s rock and a little bit of now too.
Likes: art, drawing, drinking, horror movies (especially zombie), comedies, Star Wars, grunge rock, bowling, karaoke, and I could go on forever lol.
Dislikesnions, people who wear their pants below their ass, heartbreak, most rap music, and shallow women.
About me: I've been overweight most of my life and have been through a lot of grief because of it. In high school girls avoided me or just wanted to be friends, I never went to school dances because I could never get a date. Guys at my school would verbally and physically assault me because of my weight. Not fun times.  Since high school things have gotten better and then bad again, Kinda on and off. My self worth has went up and I've gained confidence over the years. Dating has been rough though. I haven't had anyone in my life since my girl friend left me about three years ago. We are still friends but she has changed. She is a former bbw who has lost alot of weight. She said she wanted to lose the weight so she can meet a guy with a nice body which really shattered any hope I had left with her. I'm sorry if I'm coming off as self loathing guys I'm just venting a bit. 
I went to art school for a while but money dried up but I hope to go back someday soon. 
At this point in my life I don't know what I want to do career wise but I do know I would like to get married someday and maybe even have a few kids. I'm not always a downer I actually have a good sense of humor and can make people smile faster than I could make them frown.  
picture:


----------



## Greti

Im greti , and im new. I have no pics at this time , but im 47 a farm kid..mother of 4 , granma of 6 , and i am a retired musician.
Now i spend my time raising animals and seeing to my home and land.
Its very nice to meet all of you , and i look foreward to getting to know yall better.

Peace


----------



## zakk1212

mimosa said:


> Bienvenidos, Zakk. Hola..yo soy Mimi. Que tengas un dia lindo! Feliz Cinco de Mayo.


Thank you Mimosa! I am pleased to find a compatriot in the forum!
I had a nice 5 de mayo, hope you too!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome new peoples!

Enjoy your stay.
:bow:


----------



## bexy

hello to everyone new!!


----------



## zakpsubeaver

hey whasup..live in chicago area...have my own job and place...was always thin and lil ghetto, but gainined like 50 lbs and cant seem 2 stop.... 

View attachment 4.jpg


View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment Picture0002.jpg


----------



## soleil3313

Fight said:


> Name: Aaron
> Age: 23
> Location: Grand Rapids Michigan



Welcome Aaron!

Love to see more Michigananders!!!

Hope Dims treats you well  Don't be a stranger!


----------



## Fight

soleil3313 said:


> Welcome Aaron!
> 
> Love to see more Michigananders!!!
> 
> Hope Dims treats you well  Don't be a stranger!


Oh don't worry I'll stick around.


----------



## geebee321

Hi everyone. I'm Graham from the UK, and although I registered on Dimensions ages ago internet connection problems and one thing and another meant I very seldom had a look in here. So here I am anyhow, better late than never I hope.

Don't know if I'm in a terribly small minority here, in so far as not being a resident of the great USA? I'm a late-convert to FA'dom, however, and often feel as I imagine Oscar Wilde must have whilst married to his wife; realising, perhaps too late, where his true inclinations lay. With him, of course, it was being gay; with me it's big women.

My wife of nearly twenty years is ordinary sized, and only when I was forty did I come to realise something that I'd dare not confront before, although on reflection alll the signs were there even in my adolescence. I guess taboos at the time (over ten years ago) prevented many FA's from coming to terms with their particular inclination. Anyhow, it was the advent of the internet which allowed me to come to terms with myself. By that time, as I said, it was rather late in the day; I had three young children.

Despite being the wrong side of fifty I am a very youthful middle-aged guy, and am desperate to know whether I should come out and wreck my family, or go to my grave a virgin (so far as my true tastes are concerned.)

Sorry to make my first post so negative sounding. I'll post more later I hope.

Regards to all

Graham


----------



## Tad

Hey Graham;

You are far from the only FA who has ended up in this sort of quandry. If you go searching through the threads on the main board and weight board you should find some existing discussions, which you might want to read. You'll find a lot of mixed perspectives, from sympathetic, to scalding. Feel free to PM me if you want some non-public help in finding threads or understanding the different perspectives--I've been around the online scene for a dozen years and have had this discussion with multiple guys in that time.

Anyway, I'd suggest go look for some of the other threads, then either add on to one of them, or start a new one, to talk about it.

-Ed


----------



## geebee321

Hi Ed and thanks for your reply. I just took a look at your website - very interesting; you were in there in the early days huh? I sometimes think that if the internet had beem around at the time I met my wife I would already have realised that my search for a partner would have been confined to larger ladies. The irony is that my first wife, who was slightly plump, went on to become really big after our divorce.

Anyhow, I shall take your advice and read through some of the threads relating to my situation.

Regards and thanks again,

Graham


----------



## Tad

geebee321 said:


> you were in there in the early days huh? I sometimes think that if the internet had beem around at the time I met my wife I would already have realised that my search for a partner would have been confined to larger ladies.



Actually, I got online, and found the online size acceptance community, a couple of years after getting married. I got fairly lucky in love, all things considered, but for certain I think I would have had a different dating life had I known about this sort of thing before then. For that matter, I think I would have handled things with my wife somewhat differently in the earlier years of our relationship if I'd been better educated in this stuff.


----------



## geebee321

edx said:


> Actually, I got online, and found the online size acceptance community, a couple of years after getting married. I got fairly lucky in love, all things considered, but for certain I think I would have had a different dating life had I known about this sort of thing before then. For that matter, I think I would have handled things with my wife somewhat differently in the earlier years of our relationship if I'd been better educated in this stuff.



I certainly would have dated very differently. But I guess in your case you ended up with the right (sized!) woman?


----------



## Liss

Name: Liss
Age: 21
Location: LI, NY
Profession: Student
Music: Rock, alternative, 90's music 
Likes: Tv shows, Horror movies, video games, music, museums, pet rats
Dislikes: Flavor Flav and spawned shows
About me: 320 lbs, I love to learn and see new places, I have a weird sense of humor


----------



## nerdcore

Name: Celeste
Age: 24
Location: Arizona
Profession: Circulation Representative for a newspaper
Music: indie sensibilities with a hip hop heart
Likes: crafts, activism, harry potter, avocados, kissing
Dislikes: insane clown posse, homophobia, cockroaches, sportsbased videgames
About me: my life right now is best expressed by this modest mouse song
lyrics

picture:





funfact: that picture was taken in vermillion's bathroom while I was peeing.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Hey nerdcore. ^^ You seem like somebody I could learn to like.


----------



## nerdcore

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Hey nerdcore. ^^ You seem like somebody I could learn to like.




appreciated


----------



## Sparky

*Name:* Cyndie (but honestly most people call me Sparky)
*Age:* 33
*Location:* Sacramento
*Profession:* Work at home
*Music:* I listen to anything unless it annoys me 
*Likes:* Being creative, exotic pets, being tickled
*Dislikes:* Pushy people
*About me:* First of all, I have never ever belonged to ANY sort of group that was focused on weight. So I'm a little overwhelmed. My whole life I have been defined by the fact that I am heavy, and while that's obviously the category I am in I have never sought out any sort of "organisation" of overweight people to belong to. So I don't really know where to start. Mostly I joined this site because the founder is from my neck of the woods.  Somehow that gave me the gumption to do it.

I am 33, and at 230 lbs now. I have never dated because I am someone who cannot fathom the idea of having sex unless I was deeply in love, but today's society is so obsessed with sex that I carry a fear that if I express ANY interest in a guy he'll expect to get some before long. I actually identify as asexual because I honestly never think about sex, but I do believe that I may have it someday, again if I am very much in love (which obviously I never have been). I just want to get that out on the table because I understand that much of this site is "FA"-oriented which suggests physical attraction and people having physical relationships and all, and I'd appreciate people realising that I am very shy about sex and don't want to talk about it openly. (I'm sure there are still other topics here I can be opinionated on though...)

I'm sorry if that was awkward.  I know that I am very different from most people.

I live with my brother, my parrot, my ball python, and my eight beautiful tarantulas. Here I am before I started growing my hair back out (taken after I got my current glasses).


----------



## pamela5

howdy peeps, I am Pamela, I live in AR, married to a younger guy who is too cute, five kids, three grown and twin boys 14. I am new to the Dimension boards. Used to live in CA. self employed I own Pambra's the original bra liner.
Not sure how to get my photo on here :doh:
I am sure I will enjoy making new friends from here, so no one be shy... I know I am not


----------



## Beat0it

I have been lurking around for quite a while now and i've decided it's time to introduce myself. I thoroughly enjoy in-depth, thoughtful conversation and I hope to share in some of that with everyone here in the near future.

Name: Lindsey.
Age: 22.
Location: Ohio.
Profession: Student/child care.
Music: Betty Marie Barnes, Kelly Jean Caldwell, Saturday looks Good to Me, The Blow and Tender Forever.
Likes: Shows, rubber cement, Tide to Go, language, speech, PaperPro staplers, sarcasm and reusable shopping bags.
Dislikes: Pushiness, mowing the grass, terrible conversationalists and people who whine.

This is a picture of me on my 21st birthday...looking judgemental. 

View attachment 21st.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr

heyyyyyyyy I know you 

welcome!


----------



## Beat0it

Wagimawr said:


> heyyyyyyyy I know you
> 
> welcome!



Heyyy! 

You're everywhere, everywhere!

:happy:


----------



## Dance_Epidemic

Name: Garth
Age: 21
Location: Cardiff, Wales
Profession: Student
Music: The White Stripes, Queens of the Stone Age, LCD Soundsystem, Daft Punk, The Beatles, David Bowie, Modest Mouse, Weezer.
Likes: Gigs, Tea Parties, Baking, Monkey Island, Vinyl, Fancy Dress, House Parties and Making New Friends.
About Me: I'm a philosophy student at Cardiff, finishing soong. About to move back home and get a job and enter the real world. Scary. I am however excited about finally learning to drive and attempting to get in to the lighting business. Hopefully one day getting to do the lights at concerts. I like lazy days sat around chatting and drinking tea. There's nothing better.


----------



## Tad

Welcome, Garth! And wow do I ever like your tastes in music  (I don't know LCD soundsystem, but given how I like the rest of your list I'll now have to track them down)


----------



## Dance_Epidemic

Thank you for your kind welcome. LCD Soundsystem are wonderful, they put out probably my favourite album of 2007 in 'Sound of Silver.' Absolutely brilliant start to finish. Track wise try:'Someone Great', 'All My Friends', and 'Daft Punk Are Playing At My House'.


----------



## soleil3313

Hey Garth! Welcome to Dims!!! :bounce:

And try not to worry.....the "real world"'s not too scary.....you just have to be prepared to get stepped on for a while


----------



## MoonGoddess

_You are seriously gorgeous Garth! Now I feel like the dirty old lady I am..._


----------



## Surlysomething

Dance_Epidemic said:


> Name: Garth
> Age: 21
> Location: Cardiff, Wales
> Profession: Student
> Music: The White Stripes, Queens of the Stone Age, LCD Soundsystem, Daft Punk, The Beatles, David Bowie, Modest Mouse, Weezer.


 

Welcome, Garth.

Great smile!


----------



## vermillion

nerdcore said:


> Name: Celeste
> Age: 24
> Location: Arizona
> Profession: Circulation Representative for a newspaper
> Music: indie sensibilities with a hip hop heart
> Likes: crafts, activism, harry potter, avocados, kissing
> Dislikes: insane clown posse, homophobia, cockroaches, sportsbased videgames
> About me: my life right now is best expressed by this modest mouse song
> lyrics
> 
> picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funfact: that picture was taken in vermillion's bathroom while I was peeing.



lmao....i was totally going to ask if that was you taking a squeeg in my bathroom....

she's shy folks....give her smooches.


----------



## Jezebel

Dance_Epidemic said:


> Name: Garth
> Age: 21
> Location: Cardiff, Wales
> Profession: Student
> Music: The White Stripes, Queens of the Stone Age, LCD Soundsystem, Daft Punk, The Beatles, David Bowie, Modest Mouse, Weezer.
> Likes: Gigs, Tea Parties, Baking, Monkey Island, Vinyl, Fancy Dress, House Parties and Making New Friends.
> About Me: I'm a philosophy student at Cardiff, finishing soong. About to move back home and get a job and enter the real world. Scary. I am however excited about finally learning to drive and attempting to get in to the lighting business. Hopefully one day getting to do the lights at concerts. I like lazy days sat around chatting and drinking tea. There's nothing better.



Hellooooo thare.


----------



## Suze

^
your friend has beautiful hairz!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Dance_Epidemic said:


> Name: Garth
> Age: 21
> Location: Cardiff, Wales
> Profession: Student
> Music: The White Stripes, Queens of the Stone Age, LCD Soundsystem, Daft Punk, The Beatles, David Bowie, Modest Mouse, Weezer.
> Likes: Gigs, Tea Parties, Baking, Monkey Island, Vinyl, Fancy Dress, House Parties and Making New Friends.
> About Me: I'm a philosophy student at Cardiff, finishing soong. About to move back home and get a job and enter the real world. Scary. I am however excited about finally learning to drive and attempting to get in to the lighting business. Hopefully one day getting to do the lights at concerts. I like lazy days sat around chatting and drinking tea. There's nothing better.


Ohhhh I missed this....hello pretty man! hehe nice to see another Uk'er about these parts


----------



## Dance_Epidemic

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome.
Are there many UK types round here missy or am I joining a small select group?


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Dance_Epidemic said:


> Thank you everyone for the warm welcome.
> Are there many UK types round here missy or am I joining a small select group?


Aha my dear! Theres a few more than you would think! Im off to Boston with a few of them tomorow to a Heavenly Bodies bash! Great group of people!!! If you ever wana chat pm me an can give u my messenger....nice to get another Uk'er on board!!!


----------



## Gingembre

Dance_Epidemic said:


> Name: Garth
> Age: 21
> Location: Cardiff, Wales
> Profession: Student
> Music: The White Stripes, Queens of the Stone Age, LCD Soundsystem, Daft Punk, The Beatles, David Bowie, Modest Mouse, Weezer.



Excellent taste in music you have there! 
And a nice face too! :batting:

Welcome to Dimensions 

Laura x


----------



## FLABHM23

Hello everybody. I just wanted to stop in and say hello. I'm (obviously) new to the forums and hopefully, I can add some of my input into threads and conversations. My friend vermillion tipped me off to this forum, and I couldn't be happier to be here. I'm a BHM from Florida as well as a BBW admirer. I hate introductions :-D I'd just rather jump right into threads and conversation all willy nilly I love to laugh and joke around, so if I say or take something too far, just let me know and I'll calm it down. I can't wait to meet some of you all!


----------



## Michelle Mayhem

Hey all! I'm Michelle Mayhem, a 25 year old bisexual BBW from Columbus, Ohio. I just thought I would introduce myself!  

View attachment 200790276741.jpg


----------



## BingFox

Hey, new here!

Name: Branin W. Marshall
Age: 21(22 on June 14th)
Location: Texas
Profession: Student at ITT Tech for Multimedia
Music: rock of all kinds, classical, many others, but I hate rap and r&b
Likes: Christianity, Films, drawing, reading, zombie films, webcomics, bbws, ssbbws, and videogames
Dislikes: too long of a list to put here ^.^
About me: I'm an artist, you can find my artwork here: http://bingfox.deviantart.com/
picture:


----------



## The Fez

Name: Tom
Age: 19 (well, 20 in a week)
Location: Southampton, UK
Profession: Philosophy student
Likes: playing guitar/bass guitar/piano, dj'ing, snowboarding
About me: going to work at Virgin radio as a radio dj after I finish my degree; used to play in a band that gigged in cities (oxford, Reading etc) but we fell through when we started uni; into general rock music, ratm, qotsa, foo's, muse, editors and the like.


----------



## revolutionman

Name: Jay

Age: 24

Occupation: Entrepeneuer

Music: i like classic rock, and modern rock, and 90's alternative, college and indie, 80's pop and hiphop. Listing bands and artists in an unreasobale task for me.

Movies: I like a lot of movies, I'll list actors and you can paint your own picture of my tastes. Al Pachino, Robert DeNiro, John Leguizamo, Ice Cube, Adam Sandler, Will Smith, Willem Defoe, Christopher Walken, and recently i've been wowwed with Eddie Izzards diversity. Matt Damon and Leonardo Di Caprio, as well as Mark Walberg and Joaquin Phoenix. Can't forget Daniel Day Lewis either.


----------



## Duniwin

Wow, welcome to all the new members: FLABHM23, Michelle, Branin, Tom, and Jay!


----------



## ekmanifest

Welcome to all the newbies . . . you are making me feel very old . . .


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

Michelle Mayhem said:


> Hey all! I'm Michelle Mayhem, a 25 year old bisexual BBW from Columbus, Ohio. I just thought I would introduce myself!



Heh, any particular reason for the surname of Mayhem?


----------



## TropicalFish

Name: Anja (pronounced like Tanya without the T)
Age: 27
Location: Oakland, CA
Profession: estate planning paralegal
Music: any but emo and most mainstream hip hop
Likes: cooking, high end cosmetics (Love MAC, Chanel, Shu Uemura and Stila), comedy, internet, movies, animals
Dislikes: mainstream media's view on health, emo hair, empire waist tops, people who play the victim
About me: I love morbid and inappropriate humor. I think you can get to know me better by posting with me. I can't really describe myself in one of these little surveys. 

Moi:


----------



## TropicalFish

Oh, and:

I only ever dated once for about two weeks (and I lost my virginity because I thought I would never have the opportunity again). I don't date because I'm pretty insecure about my body and feel like I would have a hard time being comfortable in sexual situations. I feel like "How can anyone want me with this body?" I do have sexual urges, but my head and insecurities get in the way of doing anything about it. I'm hoping hanging out on here will make me more comfortable about myself.


----------



## mimosa

Hi and welcome TF. I think we need to have a girl talk! Free feel to PM me anytime. BTW, I think you are very pretty. I hope you are having a nice weekend. Take care.:happy:




Mimi:bow:






TropicalFish said:


> Oh, and:
> 
> I only ever dated once for about two weeks (and I lost my virginity because I thought I would never have the opportunity again). I don't date because I'm pretty insecure about my body and feel like I would have a hard time being comfortable in sexual situations. I feel like "How can anyone want me with this body?" I do have sexual urges, but my head and insecurities get in the way of doing anything about it. I'm hoping hanging out on here will make me more comfortable about myself.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I concur with Mimi, Tropical Fish...you are quite lovely 


Welcome to the Forums :bow:


----------



## TropicalFish

Thank you, both! Everyone here has been very friendly and sweet.


----------



## Dummy Rum

Yo.

I've been poking around here for awhile... I don't really have much to say about myself, though. I'm a geek from Long Beach, CA who can't get enough TF2 lately.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/YummyRum/ShortHairMike.jpg

This is me.

I'm looking to actually start meeting people instead of lurking.

myspace.com/yossarianlives

I has a myspace.


----------



## Gingembre

Hello and welcome to all the newbies!
Hope you have a nice time here at Dimensions.

And I just want to add.....bloody hell we're a good looking bunch aren't we?! Lol!
x


----------



## bexy

hello to all newbies!! especially the uk posse!


----------



## Dummy Rum

Gingembre said:


> And I just want to add.....bloody hell we're a good looking bunch aren't we?! Lol!
> x



Why thank you! ;D


----------



## Cheesy

Well, I've lurked here for awhile, but the de-lurking process... begins... now!

Name: Cheesy
Age: 21
Location: NW Ohio
Profession: Student/Computer guy
Music: Mostly rock, metal, but I love all kinds of music... I play piano, guitar, bass, and the sax, so, I'm pretty open to whatever.
Likes: Cheese (go figure), writing, music, Mountain Dew...
Dislikes: Broccoli... yes, even with cheese on it I still hate it!
About me: I'm 21... discovered the whole BBW/FA community thing a while ago, but tend to lurk. I was usually a small guy (I'm 5'9") around 150lbs, but right now, I'm 270, so... yeah. That happened  but not really on purpose. Probably just from the cheese


----------



## AnnaO

I've been lurking for *mumble mumble* .... let's just say for an embarrassingly long time. I've finally decided to come out of the shadows/closet/pantry whatever you want to call it and introduce myself. Making my first post is a bit intimidating for some reason. I kept looking for the perfect post to reply to. As time went the pressure to find the 'perfect beginning' built and built. So now I'm left with no choice but to go all out with the ultimate first post, introduction with picture. Being the photographer of my family, I had to go all the way back to Christmas to find a picture that I was in. Ok, I'm nervous and rambling. I tend to babble when I'm nervous. 

A bit about me to go with the picture
Name: Anne
Age: 37
Location: Scandinavia
Likes: television (too many to mention), reading books (too many to mention), music that is now played on classic channels and covered by people I've never heard of, eating all that food you aren't suppose to (junk food and food made with real sugar)
Dislikes: "-ism"s (like sexism), phobias (like homophobia), and anything else discriminating
About me: I'm an American who went to grad school in the 'Old World' and ended up staying. And NO it wasn't because I got married. I'm single single single. In the past 10 years I've nearly doubled in weight for numerous reasons. This site, its positive attitude, has been an oasis to this bbw lurker. I can't guarantee I'll post regularly, but hopefully this post is the beginning of my occasion random 2 cents. 

And to all you active members, thank you from all us lurkers. Don't hate us for being shy.

Here's the picture (if I do this right that is)
View attachment me_xmas_07.jpg


----------



## beginner FA

i am an FA in the UK who is currnetly an student, but i am a noob to this whole community so i would love to get 2 know as may people here as possible: BBWs, SSBBWs, other FAs and all the other acronyms i'm not sure about!


----------



## Gingembre

Hello, Beginner! Welcome 
'mon the UK students Lol! What do you study/where?
x


----------



## Mythik

Cheesy said:


> Well, I've lurked here for awhile, but the de-lurking process... begins... now!
> 
> Name: Cheesy
> Age: 21
> Location: NW Ohio
> Profession: Student/Computer guy
> Music: Mostly rock, metal, but I love all kinds of music... I play piano, guitar, bass, and the sax, so, I'm pretty open to whatever.
> Likes: Cheese (go figure), writing, music, Mountain Dew...
> Dislikes: Broccoli... yes, even with cheese on it I still hate it!
> About me: I'm 21... discovered the whole BBW/FA community thing a while ago, but tend to lurk. I was usually a small guy (I'm 5'9") around 150lbs, but right now, I'm 270, so... yeah. That happened  but not really on purpose. Probably just from the cheese



Welcome, Cheesy! Nice SG (I'm particularly fond of the ones like yours -- with the half pickguards).


----------



## Wagimawr

welcome  the first pic is adorable (girl gamers ftw!) and the second pic is stunning!


----------



## Cheesy

Mythik said:


> Welcome, Cheesy! Nice SG (I'm particularly fond of the ones like yours -- with the half pickguards).



Thanks! Yeah, I'm partial to the half pickguards as well... definitely one of my favorite guitars aesthetically. Sounds good too


----------



## beginner FA

Cheers for the welcome Gingembre, and when i said im a student i meant i am starting my course after the hols, im just really lookin forward 2 it! im either goin to Newcastle or Aberdeen. wat is it you're doin? and yeah mon the UK students!


----------



## JTLando

*Name*: Joseph

*Age*: 30

*Location*: Queens, NY 

*Profession*: Financial Manager

*Music*: ALT, 90's, and really dirty hip hop

*Likes*: music, bicycling, camping, talking "shop", and rice pudding

*Dislikes*: this whole 80's resurgence, dinosaurs, and movies with horses in them.

*About me*: I'm new to this community as an entity but not to the lifestyle.

Also, I'm totally (and shamelessly) going to name-drop. I was gently nudged to join by my guru, lipmixgirl. :bow:


----------



## lostjacket

Name: Stu

Age: 23

Location: MA

Profession: Marketing Professional or an "I make things cool" job (take your pick)

Interests: Running...slowly, being horrible at Tennis and basketball (I think I may have made 5 baskets in my life), worshipping at the altar of Bill Simmons, writing away messages, obscure trivia, losing my jacket, sarcasm, thinking about why the hidden ball trick isn't used more in baseball, and alliteration. 
Dislikes: Boredom, cold rain, torn meniscuses, crosswalks, imperiousness, and chevy tahoes.

About me: Just a young professional, living alone and trying to survive in Boston. I had a screenname on here before...but to be honest it sucked...and it didn't exactly lend itself to the whole open and proud FA thing. So I'm back...with what I think is a better one. Anyways, hope to be a regular contributor to the boards. And just enjoy myself...time to stop lurking so god damn much.  Hope to meet some cool people! 

View attachment 1234.jpg


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

lostjacket said:


> Name: Stu
> 
> Age: 23
> 
> Location: MA
> 
> Profession: Marketing Professional or an "I make things cool" job (take your pick)
> 
> Interests: Running...slowly, being horrible at Tennis and basketball (I think I may have made 5 baskets in my life), worshipping at the altar of Bill Simmons, writing away messages, obscure trivia, losing my jacket, sarcasm, thinking about why the hidden ball trick isn't used more in baseball, and alliteration.
> Dislikes: Boredom, cold rain, torn meniscuses, crosswalks, imperiousness, and chevy tahoes.
> 
> About me: Just a young professional, living alone and trying to survive in Boston. I had a screenname on here before...but to be honest it sucked...and it didn't exactly lend itself to the whole open and proud FA thing. So I'm back...with what I think is a better one. Anyways, hope to be a regular contributor to the boards. And just enjoy myself...time to stop lurking so god damn much.  Hope to meet some cool people!


I lost my jacket in Boston last weekend!!!!! Will you find it for me please and post it to the Uk???? hehe fank you sir!!! You may possibley find it in the Hilton Garden Inn! hehe


----------



## Duniwin

CherchezLaFemme said:


> Picture: (I hope these pics don't ever leave this board =/)



That shirt is HOT, but not nearly as sexy at what you're holding in your right hand. Welcome to the boards.



lostjacket said:


> About me: Just a young professional, living alone and trying to survive in Boston. I had a screenname on here before...but to be honest it sucked...and it didn't exactly lend itself to the whole open and proud FA thing. So I'm back...with what I think is a better one. Anyways, hope to be a regular contributor to the boards. And just enjoy myself...time to stop lurking so god damn much.  Hope to meet some cool people!



It feels good to stop lurking, doesn't it? Welcome!


----------



## supersoup

JTLando said:


> *Name*: Joseph
> 
> *Age*: 30
> 
> *Location*: Queens, NY
> 
> *Profession*: Financial Manager
> 
> *Music*: ALT, 90's, and really dirty hip hop
> 
> *Likes*: music, bicycling, camping, talking "shop", and rice pudding
> 
> *Dislikes*: this whole 80's resurgence, dinosaurs, and movies with horses in them.
> 
> *About me*: I'm new to this community as an entity but not to the lifestyle.
> 
> Also, I'm totally (and shamelessly) going to name-drop. I was gently nudged to join by my guru, lipmixgirl. :bow:



oh man, an aris recruit!!

welcome sir, welcome...post lots!!


----------



## supersoup

lostjacket said:


> Name: Stu
> 
> Age: 23
> 
> Location: MA
> 
> Profession: Marketing Professional or an "I make things cool" job (take your pick)
> 
> Interests: Running...slowly, being horrible at Tennis and basketball (I think I may have made 5 baskets in my life), worshipping at the altar of Bill Simmons, writing away messages, obscure trivia, losing my jacket, sarcasm, thinking about why the hidden ball trick isn't used more in baseball, and alliteration.
> Dislikes: Boredom, cold rain, torn meniscuses, crosswalks, imperiousness, and chevy tahoes.
> 
> About me: Just a young professional, living alone and trying to survive in Boston. I had a screenname on here before...but to be honest it sucked...and it didn't exactly lend itself to the whole open and proud FA thing. So I'm back...with what I think is a better one. Anyways, hope to be a regular contributor to the boards. And just enjoy myself...time to stop lurking so god damn much.  Hope to meet some cool people!



welcome welcome. post lots, don't be scared, there are rad folks here to interact with!


----------



## JTLando

supersoup said:


> oh man, an aris recruit!!
> 
> welcome sir, welcome...post lots!!


hey thanks! I'm not quite sure where to jump in...but I've been doing lots of reading


----------



## mszwebs

JTLando said:


> hey thanks! I'm not quite sure where to jump in...but I've been doing lots of reading



Wherever suits your fancy. Welcome to the group!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

ello jtlando


----------



## fatlane

I think I may need to post here again.

Hi.

I'm Fatlane.

OK, I'm done being new again.


----------



## HeatherBBW

YAY AoC - welcome to the boards. 

I am a gamer geek myself, I play WoW (We have a BBW/FA guild "Get In MY Belly" on Tanaris Horde) and AoC (Omm Server). Game On!



CherchezLaFemme said:


> I joined here awhile ago but never posted in this thread.
> Name: Kelly
> Age: 18
> Location: ATL
> Profession: Student
> Music: Prog metal, death metal, sludge metal, so yes, metal, and also other forms of alternative rock, classical music, and some synth pop.
> Likes: Economics, libertarianism, gaming, fashion, make-up, philosophy, great films and literature (Citizen Kane, Picture of Dorian Gray, etc.)
> Dislikes: Lack of profundity, conservatives, liberals, complainers, people with a sense of entitlement, ginger anything, shitty movies, bad sense of fashion
> As for my fetish, I have a stuffer/feeder fetish. I'm not really an "FA" because my preference is more for having someone be muscular/fit looking everywhere but their stomach, which should be doughier and have quite a big capacity
> 
> Picture: (I hope these pics don't ever leave this board =/)


----------



## nikki_m87

Name: Nichole

Age: 21

Location: San Francisco, CA

Profession: Art student

Music: anything really between 1900's-2008 but I'm open to more ;P

Likes: rocking out, skateboardin, sculpting, painting, cooking oh yeah and partying all night long! :bounce:

Dislikes: close minded people, pollen and cottage cheese 

About me: pretty laid back yet very adventurous. Loves art and music. Not that great at these kind of introductions so just ask away. 


peace


----------



## SweetNYLady

Hi everyone,

I have been lurking on this board, not for a long time but long enough to finally raise my hand and speak up in class tonight ;-) It seems everyone is really nice in this community here so I finally decided to become a part of it. Take care everyone and see ya around the board! P.S. I'm sorry my photos are a little large, maybe sometime I'll actually figure out how to properly size a photo for a message board lol






NAME: Elizabeth
LOCATION: Westchester County, New York (Just north of NYC)
PROFESSION: Counselor/Advocate in a social services field
MUSIC: Mostly all music but Rock 'n' Roll and Country are my favorite... Cowboy hats and guitars, not necessarily at the same time ;-)
LIKES: Among many things--- Intelligent conversation, laughing, kindness; and on a very deep level: Chocolate
DISLIKES: Cruel and unkind people are the worst!
A LITTLE ABOUT ME: I am a 36 yr. old single lady; I'm an SSBBW (290, 5'5" and soft), just a sweet woman with a big ol' heart


----------



## Poe

Real Name: Matt
Age: 22
Location: Ohio, USA
Occupation: Student
Likes: art, MMORPGs, movies of various genre, computers, stand-up comedy, being fat, eating, gaining, junk food
Dislikes: tomatoes, crustaceans, crowds, heights, dry humor
Summary: A lonely BHM with aspirations of gaining

INTRODUCTION:

Hello. I just signed up for the Dimensions forums.

I am a college _man_ living in Ohio who has recently come to terms with his size. I have been big all of my life, and have, until recently, felt conflicted about it. I've grown bigger and bigger over the years, completely losing track of my weight (I image somewhere between 350 and 400 pounds). Luckily, it turns out I enjoy being fat and have aspirations of getting even fatter. Big enough so that I can just barely move perhaps. I'm not sure. I'm eager, though. Curious.

And lonesome.

I've never had a _girlfriend_ before and worry sometimes that I will spend my entire life alone. All my friends lost touch when I graduated from high school. I turn now, in wonder, to the Dimensions community, searching for love, or even just people to whom I can relate.

I understand that this might not be the place to post such a request, and I'm certain I will be notified if it isn't. I have tried dating sites, though, and have had no success whatsoever. In any case, dating sites feel somehow... detached. I hope to garner fat friendships that might one day evolve into something more than mere electronic acquaintanceship.

If you live in Ohio and seek as I seek, or if you just want to chat sometime, I am listening. If I am in some way wrong in posting on this board, I shall be more than happy to be told so.

Nice to meet you all. I look forward to a fruitful membership here on Dimensions!

Also! To be clear, I am, in no way, intent on objectifying others or being objectified myself. I perceive the life style of erotic weight gain as an aesthetic choice invoked by inherent appreciation for growth and fertility. I find it as a means of connecting like minds with individual personalities. The body is beautiful and should be loved and admired... but it is, invariably, a shell for the soul. To that principle I hold.


----------



## Weirdo890

Name: Eric
Age: 19
Location: Emerald City
Vocation: Bum/Aspiring cartoonist
Music: Almost all except rap and disco
Likes: Animation, Comic Books, BBWs/SSBBWS:wubu: , Literature, History, Politics
Dislikes: Assholes, My personal space being invaded, and hypocrisy

My love to all of the lovely ladies on here and the men who adore them. Take care.


----------



## February14

Every time I sign in, I'm "encouraged" to make my first post today by saying hello to the community. So, hello everyone! I'm looking forward to exploring the site and making some new friends here.


----------



## chileno

Name: Jorge
Age: 25
Location: Santiago Chile for now, Columbus OH starting Sept 08
Profession: IE from Purdue University, will start MBA at OSU Sept 08
Music: Like all types, mostly grunge, with reggaeton and country near the bottom of my list
Likes: Movies, Sports, Electronics
Dislikes: Prejudice, discrimination, racism, ignorance, lack of freedoms (applicable in certain places)
About me: I am a sensitive person, who is confident with most things but shy around women, can be very funny and entertaining, has lived in several different countries, and values honesty above all


----------



## metaldave

*Name*: Dave

*Age*: 22

*Location*: Gloucestershire England (The place where it floods lol)

*Profession*: Support working for adults with Learning Disabilities

*Music*: Metal! Thrash, Speed, Death, Black, Power, Traditional, Viking, Grindcore, Glam Metal lol, Southern stoner. METAL! 

*Likes*: Beer, Cider, Ale, going to gigs and festivals, Singing in my band, anything rock and roll! 

*Dislikes*: Close minded people! My hayfever it sucks, going to a pub and drinking coke 

*About me*: Im very laid back, probably too laid back, i have a very open mind, nothing shocks me, I have a Girlfriend named Kelly who i live with and have been with for 3 years and i loves her very much! Thats about it


----------



## deegee

Good evening, good people. :shocked:I have been cyber-spying in here for a couple of weeks, but, tonight is the night!!! I've decided to get in the game instead of sitting on the sidelines!!! Everybody who's anybody, please...welcome me! lol 

I'm Dee:eat2:
Always joking around...
Loves love and has fun with fun!!

Just want to meet people! Good, loving, fun, fun-loving people!!

Thank you. :bow:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

metaldave said:


> *Name*: Dave
> 
> *Age*: 22
> 
> *Location*: Gloucestershire England (The place where it floods lol)
> 
> *Profession*: Support working for adults with Learning Disabilities
> 
> *Music*: Metal! Thrash, Speed, Death, Black, Power, Traditional, Viking, Grindcore, Glam Metal lol, Southern stoner. METAL!
> 
> *Likes*: Beer, Cider, Ale, going to gigs and festivals, Singing in my band, anything rock and roll!
> 
> *Dislikes*: Close minded people! My hayfever it sucks, going to a pub and drinking coke
> 
> *About me*: Im very laid back, probably too laid back, i have a very open mind, nothing shocks me, I have a Girlfriend named Kelly who i live with and have been with for 3 years and i loves her very much! Thats about it


ello, nice to see another Brit on the boards


----------



## Dragonsspite

Hi there, Ive been looking around on here for several months and finally decided to join in the party.
My name is: Cee
Age: 39
Location: Washington
Profession: I have a job, just havent decided what I wanna be when I grow up
Music: Classic rock, country, jazz
Likes: Music, Laughter, reading, camping, movies, the ocean, candlelight, food, cooking, sex..not necessarily in that order
Dislikes: spagetti, shaving, mean people, liars, 

A little about me: Ive recently been thrown back into the dating pool, so far I havent sunk, but have met a few sharks. Im not sure about the bbw vs ssbbw classification, I guess I fluctuate lol currently im a size 22 but 4 months ago i was a 28. Im not trying to gain or lose, it just kind of happened. 

Can anyone point me to a good dating thread, I have some questions and comments about things that have occured recently, dying for feedback from other bbws/fa's


----------



## califkevin

Name: Kevin

Age: 35

Location: Los Angeles

Profession: Finance

Music: Alternative, Country, Classic Rock, Jazz, Classical

Likes: Food & Wine, Travel, Great Restaurants, Cooking, Beautiful views

Dislikes: Bad food, traffic

About me: Open-minded guy who enjoys the good things in life!


----------



## Blackjack

califkevin said:


> Name: Kevin



Dammit, how many Kevins are there going to be here? It's like we're multiplying or something!


----------



## mszwebs

Blackjack said:


> Dammit, how many Kevins are there going to be here? It's like we're multiplying or something!



Um... WHINING!!!


----------



## Specter

Name: Manny

Age: 25

Location: Lawrence, MA

Profession: Unemployed student

Music: Hardcore rap, hip hop, pop, reggae, dancehall reggae, Metal, classic rock, house, OSTs(soundtracks), pretty much everything, I love music.

Likes: music, movies, food, video games, graphic novels/comics, sneakers and clothes

Dislikes: Snitches, liars, phoneys, punks, shysters, chumps, and people in general.(HAHAHA!)

About me: I'm new to the site, just stumbled onto it a few days ago. I'm a single BHM from the north eastern part of Massachusetts. Im a huge sports fan, I love all Boston teams(GO CELTICS! GO RED SOX! GO PATRIOTS!). Im a pretty simple, t-shirt and jeans guy but I like to dress up once and a while on special occasions. I'm an Aquarius and I am currently 5'10, 275 pounds of sexy.









BTW, GO CELTICS!!!

BEAT LA!!!

P.S. Any sexy FFAs out there hit me up.


----------



## Lostman

Lostman delurks from the shadows!

FA since I was a wee lad. Looong time lurker, from The Before Time of weight room story updates, Stuffed Online, and various other things that are no more. Finally decided to show my mug around here, and perhaps even contribute useful things now and again.

Interesting characteristics:

Cooks!
Can't do maths!
Speaks Chinese!
Uses a Macintosh!


----------



## Mgirl

location: san francisco
likes: bbw's (hot!!!), public transportation, six feet under, burlesque dancers, well-made martini's, blue cheese, queers, sexy geeks, kayaking.
dislikes: haters and hypocrites, public fingernail clipping (yes, it happens alot), bill-o and faux (fox) news, people who don't recycle and black jelly beans.

Annmarie and Heather I met you both years ago in Boston when I lived in south Carolina....If you read this I hope you both are doing well!


----------



## Codymac44

My name is cody, I'm 18 from Nova Scotia Caanda. I was on here before but got suspended until jsut recently due to being udnerage, but now I AM 18, and damnit, I'm here to stay this time.

Likes: Vidoe games, Horror/comedy movies, BBW's

Dislikes: assholes, crazy bitches, and jsut mean people...and spiders, god I hate spiders.

About me: Well like I said, I'm 18, bout 5'11, 215ish pounds. I'm not so much here because I'm a gainer or anything, my body is my body, and with that, I couldn't care less what a scale tells me. I'm mainly here to get to know people like me whole like BBW's and all that good stuff.


----------



## AnnMarie

Mgirl said:


> location: san francisco
> likes: bbw's (hot!!!), public transportation, six feet under, burlesque dancers, well-made martini's, blue cheese, queers, sexy geeks, kayaking.
> dislikes: haters and hypocrites, public fingernail clipping (yes, it happens alot), bill-o and faux (fox) news, people who don't recycle and black jelly beans.
> 
> Annmarie and Heather I met you both years ago in Boston when I lived in south Carolina....If you read this I hope you both are doing well!




Ahhhh, the girl who made me want to be a lesbian.  *mwah* I'd never forget you... one of my best massages EVER and a totally nice, fun person!!! 

((Wow, I hope I have the right girl... LOL ) (*edit, just checked the pic.... that's you! I was right. )


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh AM! What a super cute girlie admirer you have there! hehe


----------



## califkevin

Kevins are generally handsome, powerful men.


----------



## AnnMarie

missy_blue_eyez said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh AM! What a super cute girlie admirer you have there! hehe




hahah, nope, other way around... I was not the one being admired.


----------



## Mgirl

oh you know how to make a sista feel real good! and yes i would have happily allowed you to become a lesbian for me (i just needed one more toaster oven for a complete kitchen set). it was so fantastic meeting all of you way back when - really life-changing. anyways, you look like you're doing well with your hot web-site and hot guy...you deserve it. are you going to this vegas bash??? i was thinking of popping in for a day or so before i go to miami. you guys thinking of going? would love to hook up for a minute for a cocktail or a massage...really good to hear from you sweets!


----------



## Tad

Welcome MGirl and CodyMac!

MGirl: I love your likes and dislikes list. Good to see new members with such great taste *L* At the least, if you want to post ranting about black jelly beans you'll know you have at least one listener.

CodyMac: Welcome back! I think I recall your name from your first kick at the can. Is the drinking age in Nova Scotia 18 or 19? Well, no matter, the important thing is that you are now legal for Dimensions! I look forward to hearing more from you....we have a fair contingent of canucks here, but very little representation from the maritime provinces, for whatever reason.


----------



## Codymac44

19 I do beleive, but I stay away from drinking/smoking/ and drugs, as the punks say, I'm a "straight edge"


----------



## Gingembre

Hello to the newbies 
Sit down and make yourselves comfortable!
Laura x


----------



## boobstoke

Hey there everybody!! I just joined today, and its actually my first time joining an online community of any kind! This one seems like its right up my alley! Here's a little about me...

*Name*: ¡pyeah!

*Age:* 27

*Location:* Atlanta, GA

*Profession:* In the funny pictures business

*Music:* Metal, Electro-Clash, Indie, 80's Sophisti-Pop!

*Likes:* drawing, tattoos, curvy ladies, shoulder length hair, and of course BOOBS!

*Dislikes:* fake boobs, fake people, fake sugar

*About me:* I like the curvaceous ladies, what more can I say...










oh and I also like doing random stuff in pictures...haha


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Welcome to all the new peoples!
Heya Lostman - always great to meet a fellow mac user. :0)


----------



## Surlysomething

boobstoke said:


> Hey there everybody!! I just joined today, and its actually my first time joining an online community of any kind! This one seems like its right up my alley! Here's a little about me...
> 
> *Name*: ¡pyeah!
> 
> *Age:* 27
> 
> *Location:* Atlanta, GA
> 
> *Profession:* In the funny pictures business
> 
> *Music:* Metal, Electro-Clash, Indie, 80's Sophisti-Pop!
> 
> *Likes:* drawing, tattoos, curvy ladies, shoulder length hair, and of course BOOBS!
> 
> *Dislikes:* fake boobs, fake people, fake sugar
> 
> *About me:* I like the curvaceous ladies, what more can I say...
> 
> 
> 
> oh and I also like doing random stuff in pictures...haha


 

Welcome.

Boobs ARE good. :bow:


----------



## IszyStone

Name: Morgan (nicknames that have bestowed upon me over the years: Mocheezy, Morganic, Mogan, Momo, Pua, Mo so take your pick  )
Age: 19
Location: Hawaii
Profession: Student
Music: Rock, metal, alternative, and pretty much everything but mostly the aforementioned...and I have a liking for Hannah Montana for some reason)
Likes: reading (fantasy/romance), music (I can't go a day without my iPod), Males and Females (I'm bisexual), cheese, vampires and werewolves, the Twilight book series, writing (poems, and maybe a novel) and evidently i like these ()
Dislikes: Really hot gay guys (no chance in likin me), eggplant, screaming people, spiders
About me: I'm from Hawaii born and raised. I am often attracted to things and ideas that are the opposite of me/the things i have/ or things i deal with. I am, as of wednesday, 241 lbs. I go to a school with physical requirments, this year i completed a 3k swim, next year a biathalon...so I can do that king of stuff. I found this site and made and acount a while ago but am only really coming here now.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

What a beautiful smile you have Iszy- welcome to the boards


----------



## DennisJ

I'm not sure if I should considr myself new since I've been around for a while, but I never post anything and have rarely chatted lately, so here's introducing myself with some new pics. I posted them in a picture thread too. Dennis 

View attachment Dennis Standing.jpg


View attachment Dennis Side.jpg


View attachment Dennis Close.jpg


----------



## jeremy-heart

Name: Jeremy Heart
Age: 37
Music: Jazz, particularly Charlie Parker and Mingus
Films: The Godfather (only parts I and II)
TV: Scrubs!


----------



## CyburGoddess

I joined Dimensions today. 

Name: All sorts over the years... Mostly alot of negative ones about my weight. LOL
Age: What ever I feel, today I am 20. Yesterday I felt like 100. LOL
Location: The Big Apple
Profession: Social Butterly 
Music: World /Reggae/ Classic rock
Likes: People and Photography
Dislikes: Folks with really low self - esteem.
About me: Im actully a good girl stuck in a vixens body. ( Thats a really good thing for loves sake):kiss2:




Peace and Love


----------



## dollfin

Nickname: dollfin
Age: 
Location: West Coast
Profession: Analyst
Music: Most anything as long as it doesn't sound like caterwauling.
Likes: 
Dislikes: Asshattedness
About me: :doh::blink:


----------



## tattooU

boobstoke said:


> Hey there everybody!! I just joined today, and its actually my first time joining an online community of any kind! This one seems like its right up my alley! Here's a little about me...
> 
> *Name*: ¡pyeah!
> 
> *Age:* 27
> 
> *Location:* Atlanta, GA
> 
> *Profession:* In the funny pictures business
> 
> *Music:* Metal, Electro-Clash, Indie, 80's Sophisti-Pop!
> 
> *Likes:* drawing, tattoos, curvy ladies, shoulder length hair, and of course BOOBS!
> 
> *Dislikes:* fake boobs, fake people, fake sugar
> 
> *About me:* I like the curvaceous ladies, what more can I say...



Welcome!! 

You're cute :blush:


----------



## AnotherJessica

Hello! I am new to this, I just was introduced to the website tonight. My name is Jessica. I am 23, just graduated with my BS in psychology. Psychology is my passion! I live in Rochester, New York. I hope you are all having a great day!


----------



## bexy

welcome to all newbie-licious newbies!!!!

big fat kisses to ya all! 

bexy xo


----------



## Surlysomething

AnotherJessica said:


> Hello! I am new to this, I just was introduced to the website tonight. My name is Jessica. I am 23, just graduated with my BS in psychology. Psychology is my passion! I live in Rochester, New York. I hope you are all having a great day!


 

Welcome, pretty girl! :bow:


----------



## fitnessdrummer

Hi everybody!

Name: Alex
Age: 28
Location: socal
Profession: marketing
Music: old school funk, soul, R&B, blues, rock, pop
Likes: trying new things, playing drums, friends, family, laughing, loving, sex, good food
Dislikes: prejudice, hate, negativity, liars, stress, flat butts
About me: laid-back nice guy who works hard, plays hard, and tries to make the most of every day


----------



## Liv

I'm Olivia from Pittsburgh, PA. I am a deviant-art fanatic and a closet-just about everything. @[email protected] Thing is, I've been a non-member lurk for the longest time... but today I decided maybe it would be nice to actually exist. :bow:

*yay*


----------



## ataraxia

Liv said:


> I'm Olivia from Pittsburgh, PA. I am a deviant-art fanatic and a closet-just about everything. @[email protected] Thing is, I've been a non-member lurk for the longest time... but today I decided maybe it would be nice to actually exist. :bow:
> 
> *yay*



The Pittsburgh contingent grows. Welcome.


----------



## Ashlynne

A friend of mine suggested I visit this forum, so ... here I am. 

*Age:* 44
*Location:* Southern New Jersey, USA
*Profession:* Secretary
*Music:* Nearly anything except rap and death metal and that screamy stuff that makes my ears bleed
*Likes:* Bunnies, chocolate, stupid TV gameshows, NASCAR!, people who are nice
*Dislikes:* Spinach, freezing cold weather, stifling hot weather, people who aren't nice

I could say more, but ... well, maybe later.


----------



## Junoesque

Hi, everyone. I've been away for a long time and thought it might be a good idea to re-intoduce myself. I'm a librarian currently living in Salt Lake City, though I'm job hunting in my home state of California. On the side, I'm a published erotica and romance author (under a pen name, of course--Utah is a little too conservative to be out of the closet about my hobbies).

Anyway...hello!


----------



## Saxphon

AnotherJessica said:


> Hello! I am new to this, I just was introduced to the website tonight. My name is Jessica. I am 23, just graduated with my BS in psychology. Psychology is my passion! I live in Rochester, New York. I hope you are all having a great day!



Welcome Jessica. It is always nice to have another beautiful woman to drop in and say hello. Thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## Saxphon

Junoesque said:


> Hi, everyone. I've been away for a long time and thought it might be a good idea to re-intoduce myself. I'm a librarian currently living in Salt Lake City, though I'm job hunting in my home state of California. On the side, I'm a published erotica and romance author (under a pen name, of course--Utah is a little too conservative to be out of the closet about my hobbies).
> 
> Anyway...hello!



Welcome back Juno ......


----------



## TxCowPatty

Hola, hey and howdy to all out there...just managed to be able to post, so here is a short note to wish all the best to the community.....besos y abrazos, that means hugs and kisses, y'all.....lol!


----------



## Tad

Welcome (or welcome back) to all the new posters! A busy weekend in the way of newcomers 

I'm glad you've all started posting, and I look forward to hearing more from all of you.



Liv said:


> I'm Olivia from Pittsburgh, PA. I am a deviant-art fanatic and a closet-just about everything. @[email protected] Thing is, I've been a non-member lurk for the longest time... but today I decided maybe it would be nice to actually exist. :bow:
> 
> *yay*



Yay for existing! Sounds like you need to do some closet-cleaning....pretty much for sure whatever you have hidden in there, there are people at Dimensions who share it. So go explore some of the old threads, especially in the fat sexuality thread, and if you feel like it you can post in existing threads or start your own...it can be pretty cool to find others who have similar feelings.



Ashlynne said:


> A friend of mine suggested I visit this forum, so ... here I am.
> 
> *Age:* 44
> *Location:* Southern New Jersey, USA
> *Profession:* Secretary
> 
> ......
> 
> I could say more, but ... well, maybe later.



Thank you to your friend! And I hope that you DO say more later 



Junoesque said:


> Hi, everyone. I've been away for a long time and thought it might be a good idea to re-intoduce myself.



I remember you. Welcome back, look forward to hearing more from you.



TxCowPatty said:


> Hola, hey and howdy to all out there...just managed to be able to post, so here is a short note to wish all the best to the community.....besos y abrazos, that means hugs and kisses, y'all.....lol!



I admit my Texas geography is woefully inadequate, but I do have a grasp on the fact that the state is big, and extremely diverse. What is your part of it like?


----------



## Punkin1024

TxCowPatty said:


> Hola, hey and howdy to all out there...just managed to be able to post, so here is a short note to wish all the best to the community.....besos y abrazos, that means hugs and kisses, y'all.....lol!




Howdy to another fellow Texan! I'm located near Abilene. Looks like you might be in the San Antonio region?

Anyway, glad to see you here!

~Punkin


----------



## Ashlynne

edx said:


> Thank you to your friend! And I hope that you DO say more later



Thank you edx. 

Well, it's "later" and here I am, saying more.

I've spent the weekend browsing through threads, but since there are mega-years' worth of posts here, I've got a lot more to read.

One thing I know is that I am many light years behind most everyone else in the acceptance department. I'm very much *not* at peace with myself and my appearance.

See that picture over there (<------------------------------)? I've been dinking around on the Internet for about 13 years and this is the first time I've ever publically posted a photo of myself. I know it's a baby step; but it is a step.

Maybe sometime I'll be able to show a little more. Won't _that_ be something!


----------



## Tad

Ashlynne said:


> One thing I know is that I am many light years behind most everyone else in the acceptance department. I'm very much *not* at peace with myself and my appearance.
> 
> See that picture over there (<------------------------------)? I've been dinking around on the Internet for about 13 years and this is the first time I've ever publically posted a photo of myself. I know it's a baby step; but it is a step.



Everyone starts somewhere.....and if you go back through the ninety-gajillion pages of this thread you'll find a lot of women coming here and saying the same thing. And a lot of them really do find confidence....often quite quickly. I think it can have pretty strong impact when you find a place where you are allowed to feel good about your body--because odds on it never seemed all that hideous to you, at least not all the time. When that happy, confident, side of yourself can suddenly speak up and be recognized, it may grow rapidly. No guarantees, YMMV, no warranty implied.....but I'm wanting to see where you are, confidence wise, a year from now. I think it will be cool


----------



## TxCowPatty

edx said:


> Welcome (or welcome back) to all the new posters! A busy weekend in the way of newcomers
> 
> I'm glad you've all started posting, and I look forward to hearing more from all of you.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for existing! Sounds like you need to do some closet-cleaning....pretty much for sure whatever you have hidden in there, there are people at Dimensions who share it. So go explore some of the old threads, especially in the fat sexuality thread, and if you feel like it you can post in existing threads or start your own...it can be pretty cool to find others who have similar feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to your friend! And I hope that you DO say more later
> 
> 
> 
> I remember you. Welcome back, look forward to hearing more from you.
> 
> 
> 
> I admit my Texas geography is woefully inadequate, but I do have a grasp on the fact that the state is big, and extremely diverse. What is your part of it like?


Hi Edx! Yeah, she's the BBW of all states (Alaska ain't attached, so she doesn't count)! It is so hot and humid here in the South Central region. I live in a little town outside of San Antonio, at the edge of the hill country and the coastal plains, yay me! Ty for the reply!


----------



## TxCowPatty

Punkin1024 said:


> Howdy to another fellow Texan! I'm located near Abilene. Looks like you might be in the San Antonio region?
> 
> Anyway, glad to see you here!
> 
> ~Punkin


Yes m'am, Punkin...Mexican and Texan, what a combo! Lol! It's amazing that we're in the same state and we are separated by so MUCH GREAT SPACE! I love Texas and at times it has loved me, lol! Have a good one!


----------



## SSBBW Shelly

Hi guys, Shelly here, from NC. I'm 36 and totally clueless about this place so if I miss something or faux pas, please forgive. View attachment Picture 19.jpg


Nice to meet yall!

Lots of Love,

~Shelly~


----------



## snuggletiger

Welcome Shelley nice to meet ya


----------



## Wagimawr

Sweet. NC people.

Welcome, Shelley!


----------



## SSBBW Shelly

Thank you so much for your kind welcome!

Lots of love,

~Shelly~


----------



## asuzanna

_Name:_ Amanda
_Age:_ 26
_Location:_ Small Town, East Tennessee
_Profession:_ Healthcare/ER
_Music:_ Oasis, Ryan Adams, The Wallflowers, Will Hoge, basically I love everything (most especially britrock, singer/songwriter, folk rock/alt.country, rock and roll, and the blues).
_Likes:_ Music, life, traveling, daydreaming, camping, learning, activism, Kingdom of Loathing, and lying on the couch with the laptop on my lap, not doing much of anything at all.
_Dislikes:_ Not being able to conceive as quickly as I want to, working, entitlement, gas prices, debt, and how fast time flies.
_About me:_ I live with my fiance, Jes, in a tiny apartment, with our tabby Kadin and beagle Copper. We are happy, for the most part, even if he says I'm cranky a lot (because of lack of sleep), and even though I KNOW he talks non-stop and drives me crazy. We have a blissful little existence. :wubu:

Jes and I at Epcot in April '08: 

View attachment 089s.jpg


----------



## Tad

asuzanna said:


> _Name:_ Amanda



Welcome Amanda, I hope we'll hear more from you around Dimensions, glad you found us!


----------



## Shosh

asuzanna said:


> _Name:_ Amanda
> _Age:_ 26
> _Location:_ Small Town, East Tennessee
> _Profession:_ Healthcare/ER
> _Music:_ Oasis, Ryan Adams, The Wallflowers, Will Hoge, basically I love everything (most especially britrock, singer/songwriter, folk rock/alt.country, rock and roll, and the blues).
> _Likes:_ Music, life, traveling, daydreaming, camping, learning, activism, Kingdom of Loathing, and lying on the couch with the laptop on my lap, not doing much of anything at all.
> _Dislikes:_ Not being able to conceive as quickly as I want to, working, entitlement, gas prices, debt, and how fast time flies.
> _About me:_ I live with my fiance, Jes, in a tiny apartment, with our tabby Kadin and beagle Copper. We are happy, for the most part, even if he says I'm cranky a lot (because of lack of sleep), and even though I KNOW he talks non-stop and drives me crazy. We have a blissful little existence. :wubu:
> 
> Jes and I at Epcot in April '08:



How about your username? Are you a Susannah wannabe? Susannah is my real name.


----------



## Ashlynne

Hi Amanda! You and your fiance are very cute.


----------



## Duniwin

asuzanna said:


> _Name:_ Amanda
> ...
> _Likes:_ ...Kingdom of Loathing...
> ...



I love that game! Haven't played actively in a few months, but love the game nonetheless. Welcome to the boards.


----------



## BigBeautifulRed

Nice to meet you all

Stats: Amy, From FL BBW


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan

I posted my introduction in the wrong place. I apologize. Finding this forum is a revelation. I realize that I have had a latent desire to be with a heavy woman most of my life, though my family thwarted that desire. I am exploring that just now. 

I live in Baton Rouge, Louisiana, In the past, I lived in Portland, Oregon and I regret that I ever left. I am from Atlanta. I was graduate from the University of Georgia. 

I am retired from government service. I love classical music, opera, classic rock, folk, and world music. I love international cinema and collect DVDs of my favorite films. 

I used to enjoy hiking and white water canoeing. I love travel, visiting museums, and attending both the symphony, opera, and rock concerts. 

I am learning here
 

View attachment 201454917_m.jpg


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan

asuzanna said:


> _Name:_ Amanda
> _Age:_ 26
> _Location:_ Small Town, East Tennessee
> _Profession:_ Healthcare/ER
> _Music:_ Oasis, Ryan Adams, The Wallflowers, Will Hoge, basically I love everything (most especially britrock, singer/songwriter, folk rock/alt.country, rock and roll, and the blues).
> _Likes:_ Music, life, traveling, daydreaming, camping, learning, activism, Kingdom of Loathing, and lying on the couch with the laptop on my lap, not doing much of anything at all.
> _Dislikes:_ Not being able to conceive as quickly as I want to, working, entitlement, gas prices, debt, and how fast time flies.
> _About me:_ I live with my fiance, Jes, in a tiny apartment, with our tabby Kadin and beagle Copper. We are happy, for the most part, even if he says I'm cranky a lot (because of lack of sleep), and even though I KNOW he talks non-stop and drives me crazy. We have a blissful little existence. :wubu:
> 
> Jes and I at Epcot in April '08:


That is a great picture.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

ello ello new peoples


----------



## davidburton

Name: David "Yellow Dart" Burton
Age: 18
Location: Pakistan(JK...but not really)
Profession: Slave Trader
Likes: Bungee jumping, hangliding, shark surfing, making fun of people, gasoline 
Dislikes: Rosie O' Donnel, Irrationably nice guys, Cheap wine, The French, Obnoxious women who can't take their eyes off me
About me: Jackhammer, Alpha-Male, Insatiable


----------



## Ulfhedinn

I was here about a year ago but banned for underageness. But a year's gone by and a friend of mine convinced me to come back.

Name: Just call me Ulf

Age: 18

Location: NC

Profession: College student - Culinary Arts

Likes: Cooking, reading horror stories and Lovecraft stuff, listening to anything from Psychopathic Records, and I also love viking metal.

Dislikes: Idiots, mindless acceptance of the mainstream, and being able to see a girls ribs *shudders*


----------



## ayschucks

Umm excuse me miss? sir? I was looking for the check in desk? Is this the place where big beautiful men and women of all shapes and sizes hang out and appreciate curves?

My name is Tom, pleasure to meet you all. 

Oh and here is me...


----------



## Ash

ayschucks said:


>



First day and the shirt's already coming off? We're going to like you. 

Welcome noobs!


----------



## mszwebs

ayschucks said:


> Umm excuse me miss? sir? I was looking for the check in desk? Is this the place where big beautiful men and women of all shapes and sizes hang out and appreciate curves?
> 
> My name is Tom, pleasure to meet you all.
> 
> Oh and here is me...




Why...Hello!


----------



## AnnMarie

Ashley said:


> First day and the shirt's already coming off? We're going to like you.
> 
> Welcome noobs!




Welcome newbs!


Ashley, help me out... cross between Matt Damon and...... ?? I can't get a handle on it.


----------



## Wagimawr

Elvis Costello with a little bit of Henry Rollins thrown in (without the glasses).


----------



## Ash

AnnMarie said:


> Welcome newbs!
> 
> 
> Ashley, help me out... cross between Matt Damon and...... ?? I can't get a handle on it.



View attachment mark-wahlberg.jpg


I think that's the one.


----------



## AnnMarie

Ashley said:


> View attachment 44862
> 
> 
> I think that's the one.



Yeah, I can see that... maybe one more ingredient for the nose?

It's a good mix! 

(Don't mind us, ayschucks... just think you have a really interesting look!)


----------



## Ash

I think there's only one answer for the nose: 

View attachment LukeWilson.jpg


I like this game! We should make it a thread.


----------



## AnnMarie

Ashley said:


> I think there's only one answer for the nose:
> 
> View attachment 44863
> 
> 
> I like this game! We should make it a thread.




Ahhh, perfect!! We've now got the recipe. 

mwwahhahahahah

LOL


----------



## ayschucks

AnnMarie said:


> Yeah, I can see that... maybe one more ingredient for the nose?
> 
> It's a good mix!
> 
> (Don't mind us, ayschucks... just think you have a really interesting look!)



Aww geee thanks, I get this a lot.

So my nickname among friends is "The generic looking white guy".

On a near daily basis, someone comes up and says one of the following type of lines to me:

*Hey you look like __________________________ (insert celebrity name here)
**Usually I get Cary Elews, Matt Damon, Chris O'Donnell, last week the drunk old lady at Rite-Aid said I looked like David Boreanz from Bones/Buffy

*Hey I haven't since you since we graduated high school in 1987

*Hey I haven't since you since we graduated high school in 2007

*Hey ________________(insert random person's name) we need to catch up, we didn't see you at the last family reunion or whatever.

Yuppp. Thats me--- generic as the come. I'm the knock off brand of white guy you buy at Costco.


----------



## Ash

AnnMarie said:


> Ahhh, perfect!! We've now got the recipe.
> 
> mwwahhahahahah
> 
> LOL



Oh man...Frankenstein's FA. 

This idea is full of win.


----------



## ayschucks

Weird I wrote out a whole response to you guys and it won't let me post it or something


----------



## Ash

ayschucks said:


> Weird I wrote out a whole response to you guys and it won't let me post it or something



It might be stuck in limbo. If so, a mod will fix it momentarily.


----------



## ayschucks

I was basically saying I am the generic white guy. People tell me I look like friends they know or cousins or what not

Mostly people tell me I look like a random celebrity all the time--- Chris O'Donnell, Matt Damon, Cary Elews and once someone swore I was related to Fred Savage.

*shrugs*

I am the costco- off brand white guy apparently.!


----------



## Ash

ayschucks said:


> I am the *costco*- off brand white guy apparently.!



Economy sized?


----------



## ayschucks

Ashley said:


> Economy sized?



Come try to lift me off the shelf and find out, wink


----------



## Ash

ayschucks said:


> Come try to lift me off the shelf and find out, wink



Sorry, I'm only a member of Sam's Club.

Haha. What a weird welcome we give some of these guys.


----------



## ayschucks

Ashley said:


> Sorry, I'm only a member of Sam's Club.
> 
> Haha. What a weird welcome we give some of these guys.



Ouch--- supporting Wal Mart and here I was gonna say I was totally crushing on you :wubu: :smitten::kiss2: but damn that might have killed it. Just teasing. LOL


----------



## Ash

ayschucks said:


> Ouch--- supporting Wal Mart and here I was gonna say I was totally crushing on you :wubu: :smitten::kiss2: but damn that might have killed it. Just teasing. LOL



Well, to be fair, it's a business membership that I don't pay for.

Crush on!


----------



## AnnMarie

Ashley said:


> Sorry, I'm only a member of Sam's Club.
> 
> Haha. What a weird welcome we give some of these guys.



I think it's a perfectly good welcome, and certainly representative of what many of us are really like. 

He can hang, that's a good sign.


----------



## ayschucks

AnnMarie said:


> I think it's a perfectly good welcome, and certainly representative of what many of us are really like.
> 
> He can hang, that's a good sign.



Unfortunately I checked and it appears I am hanging a little to the left, is that bad? Will that affect my gang initiation?


----------



## AnnMarie

ayschucks said:


> Unfortunately I checked and it appears I am hanging a little to the left, is that bad? Will that affect my gang initiation?



Hanging or dressing??

Eep, we just went to a weird area. 

I'm bowing out!!


----------



## Ash

ayschucks said:


> Unfortunately I checked and it appears I am hanging a little to the left, is that bad? Will that affect my gang initiation?



Depends on the angle. AnnMarie, hand me the level.


----------



## AnnMarie

Ashley said:


> Depends on the angle. AnnMarie, hand me the level.



*covers eyes and does as she's told*


----------



## Wagimawr

Go start a thread, you three. 

Welcome, new popular guy!


----------



## ayschucks

Wagimawr said:


> Go start a thread, you three.
> 
> Welcome, new popular guy!



Thanks they said something about bringing back timber but had no idea I was starting a fire.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Oh my goodness me!!!! How did I miss this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Its so not fair, why do you Americans get all the good looking FA's...

Ello ayshucks, think your gonna be quite popular around here lol! Have fun! Now go enjoy the fat girls 



ayschucks said:


> Umm excuse me miss? sir? I was looking for the check in desk? Is this the place where big beautiful men and women of all shapes and sizes hang out and appreciate curves?
> 
> My name is Tom, pleasure to meet you all.
> 
> Oh and here is me...


----------



## Surlysomething

ayschucks said:


> Umm excuse me miss? sir? I was looking for the check in desk? Is this the place where big beautiful men and women of all shapes and sizes hang out and appreciate curves?
> 
> My name is Tom, pleasure to meet you all.
> 
> Oh and here is me...


 

Welcome aboard.

Damn, you're nice to look at. Thanks for joining. Haha.

:batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

How in the world did the two of you miss THIS, too?

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42994


----------



## AnnMarie

We didn't... that was the end result of this mess. 

lol


----------



## Naturally Fat

Hi, I'm Naturally Fat and the banner at the top says to say Hello in the Introductions forum. Not sure where that is so this is the closest I've found.

I'm grateful to have a size-acceptance place where I can be accepted and taken seriously. About 6? years ago I finally quit trying to be thin and decided my size - well - was my size. I even started liking being fat. I admire women who aren't afraid to say, "I'm big and I'm not ashamed." I think men with big, round bellies are extremely sexy, and I've even considered gaining with someone - if I could find the right person.

So, that's me in a nut shell - which I don't fit into! Thank you for being accepting.


----------



## AnnMarie

Welcome Naturally... enjoy the boards!


----------



## Olga_NYC

Name: Olga

Age: 20s...

Location: NY

Music: techno, trance, HEAVY metal (not the soft rock crap you hear nowadays LOL) 

Likes: reading, road trips

Dislikes: racists, smartasses

About me: I'm looking to chat with other cool peeps FFA's and BHM's. Nice to met you all!


----------



## chubby_austrian_gal

hi everyone!

it's not exactly my first post, how could i miss this thread?!??

so, that's me then:

location: austria (europe)

age: 25

occupation: student

likes: music, music and, yes, music of course!

dislikes: dishonesty, infidelity, showing-off 

View attachment awake_small1.JPG


----------



## bct0000nz

Name: My friends call me Tunes (lol...its derived from my last name)
Locale: Richmond, VA
Age: 23...almost 24, midlife crisis here I come!
Profession: I work in finance

I am a smaller guy, 5'10, 160. But I have always been attracted to healthier and bigger girls...a bonafide FA if you will...lol. When I'm not working, I enjoy playing golf, cooking, movies, plays, and tending to my garden (I grow a plethora of herbs and spices for seasoning and cooking...another big time hobby of mine:eat2

I can't stand judgemental and close minded individuals. I love people who love themselves and others for who they are. I don't like attention cravers either, I totally dig the quiet girl in the corner waiting for someone to approach her. 

I just joined today, and haven't had much time to poke around the forums, but I sure would like to meet some healthy ladies who live around the richmond/D.C. area. Believe it or not its hard to find the kind of girls I am looking for around here. You lovely ladies are a dying breed, and I am just not okay with that! LOL 

I'm not revealing my full picture for professional reasons, PM me for the goods! LOL (BTW since you cant tell, I have baby blue eyes ) 

View attachment bt1.JPG


View attachment n81901545_30465901_9419.jpg


View attachment n81901545_30465903_9971.jpg


----------



## chubby_austrian_gal

welcome! 

so many cute FAs in the us, maybe i should risk a trip!


----------



## ApplebtmBBW

Hi Guys I am Candi a complex mess of twisted morals(or lack of )and meaningful contadictions,a Rubiks cube of love and Hate ,(every once in a while Ill cheat by taking it apart and rearranging it) Im a series of misfortunate events and incredible fortunes ,I can be politically correct so that I can disrupt the whole political stucture the reform it in my likeness,Only the stong survive-long enough to run into me ,Im your best friend & your worst enemy,the sweetest villian youll ever hope to never meet,your daddy warned you about me -then crawled back in bed w/ me.I live in the bad part of town ,but am a corporate leader at work,I believe in working hard for what I want in life and if I fail ,Ill steal it! Sometimes the best things in life are worth stealing,like you from ur girlfriend.Its only a bad thing if you get caught. 

View attachment pink2.jpg


View attachment grnpnk.jpg


View attachment blu.jpg


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Ello to both of you! 

Enjoy Dims!

Love from me  hehe



bct0000nz said:


> Name: My friends call me Tunes (lol...its derived from my last name)
> Locale: Richmond, VA
> Age: 23...almost 24, midlife crisis here I come!
> Profession: I work in finance
> 
> I am a smaller guy, 5'10, 160. But I have always been attracted to healthier and bigger girls...a bonafide FA if you will...lol. When I'm not working, I enjoy playing golf, cooking, movies, plays, and tending to my garden (I grow a plethora of herbs and spices for seasoning and cooking...another big time hobby of mine:eat2
> 
> I can't stand judgemental and close minded individuals. I love people who love themselves and others for who they are. I don't like attention cravers either, I totally dig the quiet girl in the corner waiting for someone to approach her.
> 
> I just joined today, and haven't had much time to poke around the forums, but I sure would like to meet some healthy ladies who live around the richmond/D.C. area. Believe it or not its hard to find the kind of girls I am looking for around here. You lovely ladies are a dying breed, and I am just not okay with that! LOL
> 
> I'm not revealing my full picture for professional reasons, PM me for the goods! LOL (BTW since you cant tell, I have baby blue eyes )





ApplebtmBBW said:


> Hi Guys I am Candi a complex mess of twisted morals(or lack of )and meaningful contadictions,a Rubiks cube of love and Hate ,(every once in a while Ill cheat by taking it apart and rearranging it) Im a series of misfortunate events and incredible fortunes ,I can be politically correct so that I can disrupt the whole political stucture the reform it in my likeness,Only the stong survive-long enough to run into me ,Im your best friend & your worst enemy,the sweetest villian youll ever hope to never meet,your daddy warned you about me -then crawled back in bed w/ me.I live in the bad part of town ,but am a corporate leader at work,I believe in working hard for what I want in life and if I fail ,Ill steal it! Sometimes the best things in life are worth stealing,like you from ur girlfriend.Its only a bad thing if you get caught.


----------



## RobitusinZ

Name: Roberto
Age: 28
Location: Miami, FL
Profession: Software engineer
Music: Open to anything. Andrea Bocelli is by far my favorite singer, but I enjoy hip hop, rock (punk, alternative, classic, metal)...anything but country, really. My iTunes is very cosmopolitan. 

Likes: BBWs and all sexy women in general, movies, games - video, board, roleplaying or otherwise, if it's a game, I like it; online-forum-lurking-and-participating (it's about time I face my addictions head-on)

Dislikes: Pretentiousness, elitism, bullying and anything else that would go against the code of comic book superheroes. (Yeah, I fantasize about being Fatman, what can I say? I'd have better gadgets than that other -atman guy.)

About me: I'm a 28 year old Cuban male, technically a BHM, but I'm new to this whole scene, so I'm weary about giving myself a title that I haven't been "given". I'm in an open relationship, which means you can't marry me, but I'm as open as any other guy when it comes to casual relationships. I'm definitely here to meet women, and I obviously find honesty to be the best policy. I don't play any sort of mind games, I'm not looking to use or manipulate anyone. I'm very forum-experienced, perhaps a bit jaded, so I've grown a very thick-sense...hence, I'm an open book, feel free to talk to me about anything.  Oh, and I found this site by way of the BHM/FFA Connection site: http://bhmffaconnection.com

picture:


----------



## HeatherBBW

Ashley said:


> First day and the shirt's already coming off? We're going to like you.
> 
> Welcome noobs!



Err.. what she said 

Dig all the pics, but I am kinda grooving on #2 atm.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

ApplebtmBBW said:


> Hi Guys I am Candi a complex mess of twisted morals(or lack of )and meaningful contadictions,a Rubiks cube of love and Hate ,(every once in a while Ill cheat by taking it apart and rearranging it) Im a series of misfortunate events and incredible fortunes ,I can be politically correct so that I can disrupt the whole political stucture the reform it in my likeness,Only the stong survive-long enough to run into me ,Im your best friend & your worst enemy,the sweetest villian youll ever hope to never meet,your daddy warned you about me -then crawled back in bed w/ me.I live in the bad part of town ,but am a corporate leader at work,I believe in working hard for what I want in life and if I fail ,Ill steal it! Sometimes the best things in life are worth stealing,like you from ur girlfriend.Its only a bad thing if you get caught.




OMG you are so beautiful and I seriously love your hair!!  Hotness! Welcome noobs.


----------



## Tooz

ApplebtmBBW said:


> Hi Guys I am Candi a complex mess of twisted morals(or lack of )and meaningful contadictions,a Rubiks cube of love and Hate ,(every once in a while Ill cheat by taking it apart and rearranging it) Im a series of misfortunate events and incredible fortunes ,I can be politically correct so that I can disrupt the whole political stucture the reform it in my likeness,Only the stong survive-long enough to run into me ,Im your best friend & your worst enemy,the sweetest villian youll ever hope to never meet,your daddy warned you about me -then crawled back in bed w/ me.I live in the bad part of town ,but am a corporate leader at work,I believe in working hard for what I want in life and if I fail ,Ill steal it! Sometimes the best things in life are worth stealing,like you from ur girlfriend.Its only a bad thing if you get caught.



Oh my GOD I love the green hair.


So much!!


----------



## ApplebtmBBW

Thanx every1 i feel welcome already...glad u love my ever changing hair color


----------



## Surlysomething

RobitusinZ said:


> Name: Roberto
> Age: 28
> Location: Miami, FL
> Profession: Software engineer
> Music: Open to anything. Andrea Bocelli is by far my favorite singer, but I enjoy hip hop, rock (punk, alternative, classic, metal)...anything but country, really. My iTunes is very cosmopolitan.
> 
> Likes: BBWs and all sexy women in general, movies, games - video, board, roleplaying or otherwise, if it's a game, I like it; online-forum-lurking-and-participating (it's about time I face my addictions head-on)
> 
> Dislikes: Pretentiousness, elitism, bullying and anything else that would go against the code of comic book superheroes. (Yeah, I fantasize about being Fatman, what can I say? I'd have better gadgets than that other -atman guy.)
> 
> About me: I'm a 28 year old Cuban male, technically a BHM, but I'm new to this whole scene, so I'm weary about giving myself a title that I haven't been "given". I'm in an open relationship, which means you can't marry me, but I'm as open as any other guy when it comes to casual relationships. I'm definitely here to meet women, and I obviously find honesty to be the best policy. I don't play any sort of mind games, I'm not looking to use or manipulate anyone. I'm very forum-experienced, perhaps a bit jaded, so I've grown a very thick-sense...hence, I'm an open book, feel free to talk to me about anything.  Oh, and I found this site by way of the BHM/FFA Connection site: http://bhmffaconnection.com
> 
> picture:



Welcome, hot, new, well-spoken guy. :batting:


----------



## blimpy4000

Um....hello
My name is really Jon
I just use blimpy for my who's it's. I'm going on a lime by introducing my self,
I am a very shy person and have a short attention span

as many people here, I like the bigger girl, but it's not a must.
I'm also a cartoonist, however I am a anime nerd

you can see my work on deviantart
I hope I can find more friends here than I did at a previous forum
I'll try my best to pay attention and keep up with stuff

I'm pretty slow

oh by the by, I am a huge sucker for cuteness
after all, my character that I use is nothing but


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ApplebtmBBW said:


> Hi Guys I am Candi a complex mess of twisted morals(or lack of )and meaningful contadictions,a Rubiks cube of love and Hate ,(every once in a while Ill cheat by taking it apart and rearranging it) Im a series of misfortunate events and incredible fortunes ,I can be politically correct so that I can disrupt the whole political stucture the reform it in my likeness,Only the stong survive-long enough to run into me ,Im your best friend & your worst enemy,the sweetest villian youll ever hope to never meet,your daddy warned you about me -then crawled back in bed w/ me.I live in the bad part of town ,but am a corporate leader at work,I believe in working hard for what I want in life and if I fail ,Ill steal it! Sometimes the best things in life are worth stealing,like you from ur girlfriend.Its only a bad thing if you get caught.




Welcome, Carolina girl  

I live in the mountains and hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## ekmanifest

Holy guacamole! Fabulous photos - you really make me wish I was about 15 years younger . . . 



ayschucks said:


> Umm excuse me miss? sir? I was looking for the check in desk? Is this the place where big beautiful men and women of all shapes and sizes hang out and appreciate curves?
> 
> My name is Tom, pleasure to meet you all.
> 
> Oh and here is me...


----------



## international-playboy

Evening all  I think I may take the biscuit for the youngest poster here! haha.





me and my good friend Kate





and me with my sister!


----------



## ThatIsThat

You're very cute... too bad I am not a BBW  
How old are you, may I ask? I am 18 and feel astoundingly young on here 


international-playboy said:


> Evening all  I think I may take the biscuit for the youngest poster here! haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my good friend Kate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and me with my sister!


----------



## international-playboy

aha, i'm the grand age of 17, not long 'till 18 though!


----------



## Tad

international-playboy said:


> aha, i'm the grand age of 17, not long 'till 18 though!



Ah, you'll find then that one of the moderators will be by to ban you until you are 18. Sorry, but if you look around you'll find somewhere the policy that you have to be 18 to participate here. That is the site owner's decision, based on the presence of quite a bit of adult content.

I look forward to hearing more from you 'soon' when you have turned 18. Sorry that your participation will be delayed that much.


----------



## Tooz

international-playboy said:


> aha, i'm the grand age of 17, not long 'till 18 though!



You have to be 18 to post here. Just a friendly fyi-- you may get banned. If so, don't fear and come back once you turn 18.


----------



## ThatIsThat

international-playboy said:


> aha, i'm the grand age of 17, not long 'till 18 though!


 Yay for us youngin's. And if you do get banned, I will await your return when you're legal =D


----------



## international-playboy

Aha, I best say my good byes now then!


----------



## Chimpi

If you're still reading, though, playboy, feel free to read and learn, read and learn, read and learn. Lurk!


----------



## nlittle1011

Name: Nicole
Age: 34
Location: Victoria, Canada
Profession: Health Services Research Assistant
Music: Rap, Hip Hop, Pop
Likes: Clubs, dancing, reading, movies, shopping, hanging out
Dislikes: Narrow minded people, intolerance, rudeness
About me: 5ft2 189 pounds, apple shaped virgo girly girl

Nice to meet you, bit shy at first. Not sure where I fit in the world. Tired of being asked when I am due. Pisses me off to no end. 

View attachment me2.jpg


View attachment 33.jpg


View attachment 44.jpg


View attachment me4.jpg


----------



## DeerVictory

Name: Raegan
Age: 18
Location: Edmonton, Albeta
Profession: Waitress (for now!) 
Music: Indie, mostly. 
Likes: Films mostly. I'm a fanatic. Give me old horror movies, give me new wave french films, give me classic 80s. Give me anything. I love reading as well. Traveling. I love to paint, but I don't have much time for it anymore. 
Dislikes: Chocolate milk. 
About me: 
picture:





I also frequently dress like a 12 year old from the rococo era. Try to keep it on the downlow. 






White not doing it for you? I come in polka dot as well, to fit all of your bbw needs.


----------



## Red

Hey Raegan, I love the first dress, so cute!


----------



## That1BigGirl

*Waves Hi*
Well, I'm new... I'm a little shy I guess... but here's a try

I'm a girl.. (duh?)
26 (getting older fast though)
I have one child
I'm self employed and a student
I LOVE to read (I used to be a Librarian)
Like pretty much any random movies and music
And in all honesty I'm rather boring.
.... I guess that's really it?


----------



## soleil3313

*Helllllllllllllllllllllo Newbies!!!!!!*

Hope dims treats you well!!

Don't be shy!!!


----------



## SparkGirl

_*Fabulous hair!!!!*_



ApplebtmBBW said:


> Hi Guys I am Candi a complex mess of twisted morals(or lack of )and meaningful contadictions,a Rubiks cube of love and Hate ,(every once in a while Ill cheat by taking it apart and rearranging it) Im a series of misfortunate events and incredible fortunes ,I can be politically correct so that I can disrupt the whole political stucture the reform it in my likeness,Only the stong survive-long enough to run into me ,Im your best friend & your worst enemy,the sweetest villian youll ever hope to never meet,your daddy warned you about me -then crawled back in bed w/ me.I live in the bad part of town ,but am a corporate leader at work,I believe in working hard for what I want in life and if I fail ,Ill steal it! Sometimes the best things in life are worth stealing,like you from ur girlfriend.Its only a bad thing if you get caught.


----------



## KnottyOne

Raegan said:


> Name: Raegan
> Age: 18
> Location: Edmonton, Albeta
> Profession: Waitress (for now!)
> Music: Indie, mostly.
> Likes: Films mostly. I'm a fanatic. Give me old horror movies, give me new wave french films, give me classic 80s. Give me anything. I love reading as well. Traveling. I love to paint, but I don't have much time for it anymore.
> Dislikes: Chocolate milk.
> About me:
> picture:



welcome, and I'm loving this outfit


----------



## Gingembre

Raegan said:


> Name: Raegan
> Age: 18
> Location: Edmonton, Albeta
> Profession: Waitress (for now!)
> Music: Indie, mostly.
> Likes: Films mostly. I'm a fanatic. Give me old horror movies, give me new wave french films, give me classic 80s. Give me anything. I love reading as well. Traveling. I love to paint, but I don't have much time for it anymore.
> Dislikes: Chocolate milk.
> About me:
> picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also frequently dress like a 12 year old from the rococo era. Try to keep it on the downlow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White not doing it for you? I come in polka dot as well, to fit all of your bbw needs.



Welcome! You are adorable, and I love love love your dresses! Me want!
x


----------



## KHayes666

Raegan said:


> Name: Raegan
> Age: 18
> Location: Edmonton, Albeta
> Profession: Waitress (for now!)
> Music: Indie, mostly.
> Likes: Films mostly. I'm a fanatic. Give me old horror movies, give me new wave french films, give me classic 80s. Give me anything. I love reading as well. Traveling. I love to paint, but I don't have much time for it anymore.
> Dislikes: Chocolate milk.
> About me:
> picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also frequently dress like a 12 year old from the rococo era. Try to keep it on the downlow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White not doing it for you? I come in polka dot as well, to fit all of your bbw needs.



ohhhhh gawd *melts* soooo cute


----------



## DeerVictory

o thx guiz! :blush:

I am ALSO pretty good at Pokemon. Just so you know. If anyone needs any emergency information on Pokemon, I have extensive knowledge on the subject.  

(the dresses are from Angelic Pretty and Innocent World JUST IN CASE ANYONE WAS WONDERING)


----------



## Tad

Raegan said:


> o thx guiz! :blush:
> 
> I am ALSO pretty good at Pokemon. Just so you know. If anyone needs any emergency information on Pokemon, I have extensive knowledge on the subject.



Did you know Pokemon are contagious? Its true.you can catch them from your kids! My son somehow got interested in them back in kindergarten without ever having even seen the video game or TV show or the booksah the wonders of the school playground. Hes just finished grade four and he is still nuts for them. And after five years of exposure, well, Ive been called upon to create a lot of Pokemon bedtime stories, so of course I had to read his Pokemon books so I knew what I was talking about, and he was always on about even more details, and I was trying to understand.so Im about half way through playing Emerald now, and totally frustrated in the Mirage Tower.

With that embarrassing confession out of the way, welcome to Dimensions, always great to see another Canuck here (although Im from evil Ottawa, so I dont know if you would see it the same way). If you look around youll find a section of regional boards, one of which is dedicated to Canada, and in there I recall a thread looking to identify the posters from Alberta. You might want to meander over and say howdy on that thread, as not everyone who is from Alberta may read this intro thread.

How did you find your way to Dimensions? Google something, follow a link, no somebody who pointed you this way? Im always curious about how people find their way hereIm glad they do find their way, however it is. And did you lurk for a while? Or just jump in as soon as you found us?


----------



## Red

Raegan said:


> o thx guiz! :blush:
> 
> I am ALSO pretty good at Pokemon. Just so you know. If anyone needs any emergency information on Pokemon, I have extensive knowledge on the subject.
> 
> (the dresses are from Angelic Pretty and Innocent World JUST IN CASE ANYONE WAS WONDERING)



Shame they don't come in bbw sizes


----------



## DeerVictory

Actually, if you look for ones with shirring, they can usually stretch up to a 52" bust and waist. The brand Baby, the Stars Shine Bright have VERY generous shirring. Innocent World (I think they only have two shirred dresses on their website now) has pretty generous shirring as well, but Angelic Pretty is a bit tighter than most.


----------



## DeerVictory

edx said:


> Did you know Pokemon are contagious? Its true.you can catch them from your kids! My son somehow got interested in them back in kindergarten without ever having even seen the video game or TV show or the booksah the wonders of the school playground. Hes just finished grade four and he is still nuts for them. And after five years of exposure, well, Ive been called upon to create a lot of Pokemon bedtime stories, so of course I had to read his Pokemon books so I knew what I was talking about, and he was always on about even more details, and I was trying to understand.so Im about half way through playing Emerald now, and totally frustrated in the Mirage Tower.
> 
> With that embarrassing confession out of the way, welcome to Dimensions, always great to see another Canuck here (although Im from evil Ottawa, so I dont know if you would see it the same way). If you look around youll find a section of regional boards, one of which is dedicated to Canada, and in there I recall a thread looking to identify the posters from Alberta. You might want to meander over and say howdy on that thread, as not everyone who is from Alberta may read this intro thread.
> 
> How did you find your way to Dimensions? Google something, follow a link, no somebody who pointed you this way? Im always curious about how people find their way hereIm glad they do find their way, however it is. And did you lurk for a while? Or just jump in as soon as you found us?



Ah, yes. Pokemon are actually the most contagious of the kids shows, rivaled only by Digimon and Naruto. Doodlebops? It can get nasty, but it's usually over within a few weeks. Hannah Montana? Yeah, it's bad but it's a bit easier to get over. Pokemon is worse, actually, if you catch it late. Much like Chicken Pox, it is much better to get out of your system as a child. I've read that they're developing a vaccine for it, actually but it's at a standstill. Bureaucracy, y'know? 

I've actually joined other BBW related websites but I really enjoy forums, especially active ones so I did a quick "BBW Forum" seach (google-fu at it's finest) and lo and behold, here is Dimensions. Search result #3, for those of you who may be curious. I lurked for a bit, and decided only today to get right into it. I'll be sure to go give a shout at the Alberta forum.


----------



## bbwsrule

Hi Everyone. Great to see so many BBW's and their admirers in one place!

Age: 50's.
Music: anything with Piano (I play), 60's & 70's rock but especially early
20th century (Jazz & Standards).
Likes: BBW's (of course), music, our two dogs, learning new stuff,
ethnic food (Meditteranean, Thai, Japaneese, Indian).
Dislikes: Try not to have any, but of course I like to avoid dangerous or
unpleasant situations.
About me: Retired, live in SE US, married to the love of my life for almost
15 years. There are many HOT women on this site but to me
the best looking of all is my wife. She's a BBW but I'd love her
totally at any weight.
Enjoy reading all the posts but till now haven't really had 
anything to really add, but that will likely change. It's great to
see people look beyond self-loathing that society tries to impose
on heavier people.

Hello to all the newbies and oldbies (?)

bbwsrule


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Welcome Bbwsrule and Raegan


----------



## bbwsrule

Thanks GEF. I enjoy your posts, and you are very pretty.:wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lol, you must indeed have been reading the boards already to know to call me GEF. 
And thank you  :bow:


----------



## vampir kat

I've been lurking for about a week and jumped in. This seems to be somewhere cool I can hang out at and finally be accepted!

Name: Katherine

Age: 24

Likes: MUSIC!!! Glam rock, heavy metal, speed metal, power metal, pop, rock, classic rock, new wave, romantic, classical, jazz, punk (which I never listened to until I met my boyfriend).

Dislikes: Jerks, liars, negative people, BAD MUSIC!

About me: I'm obsessed with music. I used to buy about $35 of music every week! (Now I got to save money cos I'm leaving HOME! *SOB*) In addition to going out to concerts once or twice a week, it's a wonder I can eat or remember to pay my bills!

I'm only working as a desk jockey to go to concerts and buy more music  I write about music in my little blog. I want to work for a music magazine one day, but I highly doubt that will happen. I can't remember to update and I suck with deadlines. So I'm better off making a zine. DIY ALL THE WAY!  Also like: programming, retro gaming, writing, and sleeping if I can get it (insomnia is not cool AT ALL, that's the curse i get for being so creative!)

I used to write, but after self publishing my first book, I hit a writer's block and it's still with me for the past 2 years. Maybe I needed a break. These past 2 years have been a crazy lot, and at least I got material! Just got to write it all down and finally, onward to publish book #2!


Until next, everybody!!!


----------



## Alison

Hello my name is Alison and I'm a chocoholic! Which sucks because now I found out I'm a Diabetic. 

Age: 30
Occupation: Plus size butt model

I am a smart ass if you haven't already figured that out. It is nice that there is a board for beautiful big people! I enjoy reading books and watching TV. I am addicted to the Investigative Discovery channel, Most Evil is one of my favorite shows. I am actually a stay at home mom which sometimes can get boring, so I hope I can find some people to chat with!


----------



## Alison

For some reason my message posted twice


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

That1BigGirl said:


> *Waves Hi*
> Well, I'm new... I'm a little shy I guess... but here's a try
> 
> I'm a girl.. (duh?)
> 26 (getting older fast though)
> I have one child
> I'm self employed and a student
> I LOVE to read (I used to be a Librarian)
> Like pretty much any random movies and music
> And in all honesty I'm rather boring.
> .... I guess that's really it?




Sorry I missed you the first time.... 



Welcome to the Boards That1BigGirl, Vampir Kat and Alison


----------



## JigglyJess

Name: Jessica
Age: 31
Location: Connecticut
Profession: Sales Team Leader
Music: I pretty much love all music
Likes:Movies, Good TV series,Reading, Cooking, Eating out, Travel, Friends, Family and Animals to name a few!
Dislikes: Sushi, Fat Discrimination & Long Walks On The Beach
About me: Love to laugh, loyal, loving, caring and cute!

New to Dimensions board so I do not know how to add a picture to a post, in fact this is my first post!! haha


----------



## SummerG

JigglyJess said:


> Name: Jessica
> Age: 31
> Location: Connecticut
> Profession: Sales Team Leader
> Music: I pretty much love all music
> Likes:Movies, Good TV series,Reading, Cooking, Eating out, Travel, Friends, Family and Animals to name a few!
> Dislikes: Sushi, Fat Discrimination & Long Walks On The Beach
> About me: Love to laugh, loyal, loving, caring and cute!
> 
> New to Dimensions board so I do not know how to add a picture to a post, in fact this is my first post!! haha



I know you! Welcome to the boards!


----------



## bmann0413

Raegan said:


> o thx guiz! :blush:
> 
> I am ALSO pretty good at Pokemon. Just so you know. If anyone needs any emergency information on Pokemon, I have extensive knowledge on the subject.
> 
> (the dresses are from Angelic Pretty and Innocent World JUST IN CASE ANYONE WAS WONDERING)



I probably know more than you... I've been a Pokemon fan since 3rd grade! 

BTW, welcome to Dimensions!


----------



## Wagimawr

vampir kat said:


> I'm obsessed with music.


mmk, this one's mine /creepy

yay music! We have a bunch of music threads in The Lounge, people posting youtube vids and such - go check em out


----------



## bipolyfeedee

(this message might have gotten posted as a new thread if it did I'm sorry). 
Hi my name is kate. I'm 23 y/o 5'8 and 145 lbs. I live just outside of Seattle. I'm bisexual and polyamorous. I'm sure most of you know what polyamory is, but in case you don't it means I believe it's possible to be in more than one meaningful long term relationship.
I have an awesome boyfriend. But he's not into feeding (although he is very supportive of my wanting to gain, he just doesn't want to be a part of it). I came here to find out more and get the support I was looking for. 
I'm on yahoo if you want to chat. My name is bi_bi_kittykat.

Love,
Kate


----------



## DeerVictory

bmann0413 said:


> I probably know more than you... I've been a Pokemon fan since 3rd grade!
> 
> BTW, welcome to Dimensions!



WHOA, WHOA, whoa! Let's not get into this. I don't want to be breaking legs, but you're definitely calling me out.  

And thanks for the welcome, even if it followed an insult.


----------



## todd311

Hello everyone!

My name is Todd, I am 37, 5'11" 285 & I love big women!

Hope you all are doing great!


----------



## Surlysomething

todd311 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My name is Todd, I am 37, 5'11" 285 & I love big women!
> 
> Hope you all are doing great!



Very cute. Welcome! :bow:


----------



## SweetNYLady

Welcome to all the new people here at Dimensions! Enjoy yourselves :happy:


----------



## JigglyJess

SummerG said:


> I know you! Welcome to the boards!



I know you too!!! I also know we are supposed to hang out since we live like 10 minutes from one another!!!! I am going to Ted Montana's Grill on Wednesday actually. Family is in town so we are going there for some beef!! haha That was a fun night for sure, I still have my bowling shoes on accident lol


----------



## bipolyfeedee

Hey there,
I'm Kate. I'm 23, 5'8 and 145 lbs from WA. I recently came across the Dimensions Library and couldn't believe how turned on I was by the idea of erotic gaining. Now I want to start gaining some weight as well.
I'm bisexual and polyamorous. I'm sure most of you are aware of what polyamory is but in case you're not it means that I believe it is possible to be in more than one meaningful relationship with someone. I'm in a relationship with a great guy. He's not into feeding but he's totally supportive of my wanting to gain.
I'd love to chat with fellow Dimensions members on yahoo. My name on yahoo is bi_bi_kittykat. 
Thanks, I hope to chat with folks soon.

Love,
Kate


----------



## mango

*Hi.

I'm mango....


... and I'm a WoW addict.



*


----------



## Sandie S-R

mango said:


> *Hi.
> 
> I'm mango....
> 
> 
> ... and I'm a WoW addict.
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yeah, but you're not a newbie here. 

We already know allllllll about you.


----------



## fatlane

mango said:


> *Hi.
> 
> I'm mango....
> 
> 
> ... and I'm a WoW addict.
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey mango... wassup?


----------



## Wagimawr

Probably his stats and not much else.


----------



## Kahlan_FFA

Umm I have always loved bigger guys and gals and I guess I joined this to reassure myself I wasn't crazy or _too sick and twisted *evil grin* so hi all hope to meet and talk to lots of you ^_^_


----------



## Saxphon

Welcome to the boards, Kahlan. And, we are all a little crazy around here ..


----------



## HeatherBBW

JigglyJess said:


> Name: Jessica
> Age: 31
> Location: Connecticut
> Profession: Sales Team Leader
> Music: I pretty much love all music
> Likes:Movies, Good TV series,Reading, Cooking, Eating out, Travel, Friends, Family and Animals to name a few!
> Dislikes: Sushi, Fat Discrimination & Long Walks On The Beach
> About me: Love to laugh, loyal, loving, caring and cute!
> 
> New to Dimensions board so I do not know how to add a picture to a post, in fact this is my first post!! haha



Ahem... Miss Jiggly... you LOVE sushi... think you messed that post up. I seen you down a bunch of it the other night. Pfft.


----------



## HeatherBBW

mango said:


> *Hi.
> 
> I'm mango....
> 
> 
> ... and I'm a WoW addict.
> 
> 
> 
> *



I have no knowledge of how this addiction came about...


----------



## mimosa

Hello and welcome. *warm squishy hug.:bow:





Kahlan_FFA said:


> Umm I have always loved bigger guys and gals and I guess I joined this to reassure myself I wasn't crazy or _too sick and twisted *evil grin* so hi all hope to meet and talk to lots of you ^_^_


----------



## NoSoap,Radio

Hi everyone! I'm new here, and I'm excited to find a community that's so fat-positive. I'm a fat girl in the American Midwest, and I think sizeism and fat discrimination are *ahem* Big Issues. I'm sick of never being taken seriously, or having to settle for being "weird" or "funny" instead of just being "me," because of my size. I also realize that it's not going to get any better until I can honestly take myself seriously first, no matter what I weigh.

Thanks for such a great community, and I'm looking forward to participating!

--Radio


----------



## Sandie S-R

NoSoap said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here, and I'm excited to find a community that's so fat-positive. I'm a fat girl in the American Midwest, and I think sizeism and fat discrimination are *ahem* Big Issues. I'm sick of never being taken seriously, or having to settle for being "weird" or "funny" instead of just being "me," because of my size. I also realize that it's not going to get any better until I can honestly take myself seriously first, no matter what I weigh.
> 
> Thanks for such a great community, and I'm looking forward to participating!
> 
> --Radio



Hi Radio...

Looks like you already have a great attitude and a good handle on things! Hope you enjoy it here, and welcome!!


----------



## Tad

NoSoap said:


> Thanks for such a great community, and I'm looking forward to participating!



I look forward to you participating  Welcome to Dimensions....please don't be shy about diving in!


----------



## Observer

Hey Radio - 

I'm one of the few around here old enough to actually remember that RKO logo and the history that goes with it. 

Do you?


----------



## NoSoap,Radio

Thanks for the warm welcome, Sandie and Edx!

Sorry, Observer -- I'm just a young-un (24), and so sadly have no memories of those days. I am, however, falling ever more in love with the film and media of the era the more I encounter it, and am endlessly fascinated by the intersections of technology, culture, and art. I would love to hear some of your "first-hand" memories!

--Radio


----------



## Observer

OK, I'll oblige on the RKO history - but as a thread in the Lounge, not here.

Here's the link.


----------



## bexy

Raegan said:


> Name: Raegan
> Age: 18
> Location: Edmonton, Albeta
> Profession: Waitress (for now!)
> Music: Indie, mostly.
> Likes: Films mostly. I'm a fanatic. Give me old horror movies, give me new wave french films, give me classic 80s. Give me anything. I love reading as well. Traveling. I love to paint, but I don't have much time for it anymore.
> Dislikes: Chocolate milk.
> About me:
> picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also frequently dress like a 12 year old from the rococo era. Try to keep it on the downlow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White not doing it for you? I come in polka dot as well, to fit all of your bbw needs.



oh.my.god. you are stunning! and you look like lovefoxxx from css. google her!

welcome to all!


----------



## Ayanami

Name: Joseph "Ayanami"

Age: 22

Likes: Drawing, Japanese animation, music of most kinds. i'm a romance junkie, lol

Dislikes: Fat haters, stereotypical people, and drugs/alcohol/parties

About me: I'm really shy, but if you chat with me, I'll warm up. I was told to join here from the bash.


----------



## jooliebug

Welcome


----------



## DMT531

Name: Dawn
Age: 42
Location: Connecticut
Profession: Banking

Music: Top 40, oldies, country (a recent obsession)

Likes: knitting, reality tv, good friends, gaming

Dislikes: dishonestly, ex-husbands

About me: I am recently divorced and am enjoying my new found freedom. It's been a pretty eye opening experience for me. It's amazing how freeing it is when ones self confidence returns.

I am an old friend of HeatherBBW and wandered to Dims after lurking on and off for many years. Reconnecting with her over the last few weeks has been awesome.


----------



## LordSheogorath

"You wanna see my face?" :batting:


----------



## jooliebug

LordSheogorath said:


> "You wanna see my face?" :batting:



Absolutely let's see it! 

---- and Hello and welcome Dawn!


----------



## LordSheogorath

Here ya go! One of my better pictures o' course. :bow:


----------



## jooliebug

and quite a nice face it is. :smitten: Thanks for the post.


----------



## Lifter

hi there yall found this forum through google and decided to join.

So here is a lil info about me...

Name: Iris
Age: 26
Location: Bakersfield, Ca 
Profession: I am a nurse aid in a nursing home
Music: Rock, indie, electro to oldies, and spanish music.
Likes: New Castle, Listening to music, chilling with friends and family
Dislikes: peas!
About me: I'm a laid back person and get along with anybody.

any questions just ask!


----------



## jooliebug

Welcome lifter


----------



## HeatherBBW

Ayanami said:


> Name: Joseph "Ayanami"
> 
> Age: 22
> 
> Likes: Drawing, Japanese animation, music of most kinds. i'm a romance junkie, lol
> 
> Dislikes: Fat haters, stereotypical people, and drugs/alcohol/parties
> 
> About me: I'm really shy, but if you chat with me, I'll warm up. I was told to join here from the bash.



Great to see you on the boards Aya and awesome to meet you at the bash!


----------



## HeatherBBW

DMT531 said:


> Name: Dawn
> Age: 42
> Location: Connecticut
> Profession: Banking
> 
> Music: Top 40, oldies, country (a recent obsession)
> 
> Likes: knitting, reality tv, good friends, gaming
> 
> Dislikes: dishonestly, ex-husbands
> 
> About me: I am recently divorced and am enjoying my new found freedom. It's been a pretty eye opening experience for me. It's amazing how freeing it is when ones self confidence returns.
> 
> I am an old friend of HeatherBBW and wandered to Dims after lurking on and off for many years. Reconnecting with her over the last few weeks has been awesome.



Wooo made it over to Dims - you'll love it here. BUT, we have to have a talk about that Country music business... ewwwwwww


----------



## tubatu

Name: Gary
Age: 42
Location: South England
About me: I'm a BHM looking for a FFA


----------



## jooliebug

Welcome Tubatu


----------



## Artfreak909

Hi! Been around finally decide it was time to join. anyway


Name: Kyle
Age: 17
Location: Spokane
Profession: Student
Music:Classic rock and Jazz
Likes: art, Japanese culture, band, and big girls
Dislikes: cake, know it alls, and people who hate the 'fat' community 
About me: I'm a 17 year, who hopes one day to be a feeder. I am a artist who enjoys drawing Japanese comics

Hello to all!


----------



## Surlysomething

Artfreak909 said:


> Hi! Been around finally decide it was time to join. anyway
> 
> 
> Name: Kyle
> Age: 17
> Location: Spokane
> Profession: Student
> Music:Classic rock and Jazz
> Likes: art, Japanese culture, band, and big girls
> Dislikes: cake, know it alls, and people who hate the 'fat' community
> About me: I'm a 17 year, who hopes one day to be a feeder. I am a artist who enjoys drawing Japanese comics
> 
> Hello to all!


 

Hey kiddo, I think it's great that you're here but the age restriction is 18. Come back on your birthday! (before the mods bounce you)


----------



## washburn

Fantabulous, this is a pretty cool thread....
*Name:* Dave
*Age:* 25
*Location:* Van isle BC canada
*Profession: *Sushi chef
*Music:* rock, electronic, and things that aren't on the top 40 billboard(check out Tom Waits).
*Likes:* Horror movies, Making music, photoshop, cooking, 
*Dislikes:* Sushi (yah I'm a Sushi chef with a fish allergy, oh the irony lmao), elderly drivers that should NOT have their license anymore, passive aggression, co-dependence people who can't take a joke. (we're allowed to make fun of our own kind lol and if you make fun of everyone equally, no one is left out and it's all fun. Prudes don't really get that but oh well, I can still smile)
*About me:* recently single, a father to be (don't worry the break up was mutual, and my li'l ones interests are top priority for both me an my ex. T'is better to have two happy homes than one that is bitter) I'm really liking this forum, bein a FA, most of the time you can't really just be "out there" like the guys that like the stereotypical skinny minnies. This place is great cause of the common interest. I'm a musician (acoustic guitar and electronic synthesis). I wanna meet cool people since I wasn't allowed to really have friends for the past three years but since I'm breakin outta my candy coated shell, who is all for a sexy party with stewie lol :bounce:
Picture:


----------



## Surlysomething

washburn said:


> Fantabulous, this is a pretty cool thread....
> *Name:* Dave
> *Age:* 25
> *Location:* Van isle BC canada
> *Profession: *Sushi chef
> *Music:* rock, electronic, and things that aren't on the top 40 billboard(check out Tom Waits).
> *Likes:* Horror movies, Making music, photoshop, cooking,
> *Dislikes:* Sushi (yah I'm a Sushi chef with a fish allergy, oh the irony lmao), elderly drivers that should NOT have their license anymore, passive aggression, co-dependence people who can't take a joke. (we're allowed to make fun of our own kind lol and if you make fun of everyone equally, no one is left out and it's all fun. Prudes don't really get that but oh well, I can still smile)
> *About me:* recently single, a father to be (don't worry the break up was mutual, and my li'l ones interests are top priority for both me an my ex. T'is better to have two happy homes than one that is bitter) I'm really liking this forum, bein a FA, most of the time you can't really just be "out there" like the guys that like the stereotypical skinny minnies. This place is great cause of the common interest. I'm a musician (acoustic guitar and electronic synthesis). I wanna meet cool people since I wasn't allowed to really have friends for the past three years but since I'm breakin outta my candy coated shell, who is all for a sexy party with stewie lol :bounce:
> Picture:



Welcome to the site and a big wave from Vancouver (the city)

Nice to see more Canadian men on here.


----------



## washburn

yah you should see my "who's on vancouver isle thread" in the canada section....
crickets, an thats about it so far hahaha


----------



## Irish Hardon

Hey everyone, I'm new here, I found the forums through a google search and am so glad I did.

I'm Irish (as you can probably guess). 23 years old from the Kildare area.
Love larger ladies and hopefully they'll love me back


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Irish Hardon said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new here, I found the forums through a google search and am so glad I did.
> 
> I'm Irish (as you can probably guess). 23 years old from the Kildare area.
> Love larger ladies and hopefully they'll love me back


Hi Irish!!!


----------



## jooliebug

Hello everybody! Welcome!!!


----------



## SpecialK

Hi all!

I'm Karen from Ontario, Canada. And I crashed (by invite) the Dims dinner at Marilyn's cafe at the BBWNetwork bash.

*waves*


----------



## ValentineBBW

SpecialK said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm Karen from Ontario, Canada. And I crashed (by invite) the Dims dinner at Marilyn's cafe at the BBWNetwork bash.
> 
> *waves*



Karen! So glad to see you here, glad you joined 

Be nice to her folks, she's good people.


----------



## SpecialK

ValentineBBW said:


> Karen! So glad to see you here, glad you joined
> 
> Be nice to her folks, she's good people.



Thanks Becky!  It was so wonderful to see you in Vegas again. *HUGS*


----------



## PantyCricket

Hi, my name is Cole and I am a BHM looking for a place to fit in. I think I may have found that place here. Im 31 and from Mississippi.


----------



## Sandie S-R

PantyCricket said:


> Hi, my name is Cole and I am a BHM looking for a place to fit in. I think I may have found that place here. Im 31 and from Mississippi.



I'm sure you'll fit in just fine, PC. 


Welcome to Dimensions!!


----------



## aheartofstars

Name: Rene
Age: 25 but I will be 26 next week!
Location: South Jersey
Profession: Student/Substitute Teacher/Writer
Music: I am like a wide variety of genres. I know a lot of people say this, but I truly do mean it. Right now my favorite songs are Estelle ft. Kanye West- "American Boy," Kate Nash - "Foundations," Electric Light Orchestra - "Mr. Blue Sky," and Brand New - "Handcuffs"
Likes: movies, literature, Lost, Heroes, geeking out, nerding out, photography, computer graphics
About me: I am a senior at Rowan University and I major in Writing Arts with a concentration in Creative Writing. I will hopefully be attending grad school in the Fall of 2009. 

I am new to the Dimensions board so I wanted to say hello. I look forward to making and meeting new friends. :bow:


----------



## CurvyQT

:dohork again! OK so here is where I'm to introduce myself. lol

*Name:*Yolanda
*Location:*Southern California
*Likes:*Fashion, photography, swimming, writing.
*Dislikes:*Rude people, and I'm sure there's more for both categories, but I'm still tired from the bash. 
:blush:


----------



## virgolicious

CurvyQT said:


> :dohork again! OK so here is where I'm to introduce myself. lol
> 
> *Name:*Yolanda
> *Location:*Southern California
> *Likes:*Fashion, photography, swimming, writing.
> *Dislikes:*Rude people, and I'm sure there's more for both categories, but I'm still tired from the bash.
> :blush:



So happy to see you on Dims. You are a fabulous person and designer...I want to live in the teal shirt. 

Love ya,
T


----------



## virgolicious

SpecialK said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm Karen from Ontario, Canada. And I crashed (by invite) the Dims dinner at Marilyn's cafe at the BBWNetwork bash.
> 
> *waves*



Welcome to all the newbies and especially Special K. I'm still sad I missed your meet & greet at the bash.  Two years in a row, I haven't had the opportunity to hang-out with you. Maybe the third year will be a charm.

You have such great positive energy.


----------



## jooliebug

Hello everybody welcome


----------



## Saxphon

CurvyQT said:


> :dohork again! OK so here is where I'm to introduce myself. lol
> 
> *Name:*Yolanda
> *Location:*Southern California
> *Likes:*Fashion, photography, swimming, writing.
> *Dislikes:*Rude people, and I'm sure there's more for both categories, but I'm still tired from the bash.
> :blush:




Welcome QT - seldom does a screen name match up so well with it's owner. Enjoy your visits with us.


----------



## Fredster

Hey guys, I'm not very good at introductions but I'll give it a go anyway.

Name: Fred
Age: 18
Location: South East England
Profession: Student
Music: A bit of everything really, with the exception of heavy metal.
Likes: Film, sport, travel.
Dislikes: Flying insects, hypocrites, people from either extreme of the social ladder.
About me: I'm an 18 year old FA from England, in my last year of school but preparing to go to university. Haven't got a picture at the moment but I'm constantly being told that I look like the singer Natalie Appleton!!!


----------



## Red

Fredster said:


> Hey guys, I'm not very good at introductions but I'll give it a go anyway.
> 
> Name: Fred
> Age: 18
> Location: South East England
> Profession: Student
> Music: A bit of everything really, with the exception of heavy metal.
> Likes: Film, sport, travel.
> Dislikes: Flying insects, hypocrites, people from either extreme of the social ladder.
> About me: I'm an 18 year old FA from England, in my last year of school but preparing to go to university. Haven't got a picture at the moment but I'm constantly being told that I look like the singer Natalie Appleton!!!




Natalie Appleton? Really? You _have_ to post a picture soon now just to satisfy my curiosity!


----------



## Pixelpops

Ooh, hello welcome board.

My name is Katie, I'm fairly dull, aside from my exciting Nintendo obsession. I make silly jokes, and often stick my foot square in my jaw. 

I'm from England, more specifically the south, and hence, sound distinctly like a farmer. Though believe me, I try not to.

I also waffle on without reason. As evidenced by this rambling introductory post.

So yes! Greets people


----------



## Red

Pixelpops said:


> Ooh, hello welcome board.
> 
> My name is Katie, I'm fairly dull, aside from my exciting Nintendo obsession. I make silly jokes, and often stick my foot square in my jaw.
> 
> I'm from England, more specifically the south, and hence, sound distinctly like a farmer. Though believe me, I try not to.
> 
> I also waffle on without reason. As evidenced by this rambling introductory post.
> 
> So yes! Greets people




Another soft southerner, fantastic! Welcome.


----------



## Suze

Red said:


> Natalie Appleton? Really? You _have_ to post a picture soon now just to satisfy my curiosity!



i ditto this


----------



## Fredster

Red said:


> Natalie Appleton? Really? You _have_ to post a picture soon now just to satisfy my curiosity!



LOL

Ok, I'll try to get one up sometime soon, even though it could do some serious damage to my tough guy reputation.


----------



## CurvyQT

virgolicious said:


> So happy to see you on Dims. You are a fabulous person and designer...I want to live in the teal shirt.
> 
> Love ya,
> T




Yeah! I found you..or you found me...lol 

Mind if I post the pic of you in the top?

You are fab, and I'm glad we met at your first bash. Remember that loooooong loooong night and wires getting crossed? LOL muah!


----------



## CurvyQT

Saxphon said:


> Welcome QT - seldom does a screen name match up so well with it's owner. Enjoy your visits with us.



Thank you Saxphon.:blush: See....now I'm blushing. hehe


----------



## SpecialK

virgolicious said:


> Welcome to all the newbies and especially Special K. I'm still sad I missed your meet & greet at the bash.  Two years in a row, I haven't had the opportunity to hang-out with you. Maybe the third year will be a charm.
> 
> You have such great positive energy.



Awww! I'm blushing! :blush: Thanks virgo! And yes, we will have to make the 3rd year a charm and hang out for sure!!

*HUGS*


----------



## OnAnotherPlanet

Name: Rob
Age: 23.
Location: Philadelphia, PA, 
Profession: "Student in flux." I'm getting my degree in August, then God knows what.
Music: I've been getting more and more into punk and indie stuff, but for now my favorites are the Beastie Boys, Queen, Johnny Cash, the Aquabats, Boredoms, and pretty much everything Mike Patton has ever done.
Likes: Fine literature and film, not-so-fine literature and film, tinkering around with old computers, hockey (watching the Flyers and playing ball hockey since I can't skate)
About me: I'm a guy who's lurked around here for yonks. I like stability, but that seems to be hard to find these days. I don't consider myself a BHM because I'm trying to lose a lot of weight, but I'm not by any means skinny.

I spend many countless nights wondering if I'm doing the right thing and wondering if my actions are going to cause me to become the type of person I hate the most. I can alternate between deep thought and stupid random blurbs at the drop of a hat. I'm pleased to see there are people in my area here, and also am aware of at least one person I know on a real-life basis here. It's been forever. How've you been?

I'm insecure about my receding hairline. I am very inconclusive as to what I want. I guess that's why you're supposed to go out in the field and play. I am EXTREMELY phobic of lightning. At this juncture I'm certain my blood type is Folgers Crystals. I probably think too much. In fact, I'm pretty sure I do.

I'm Rob. I'm not this morose when you talk to me. I promise.


----------



## aheartofstars

I totally forgot to paste my pictures when filling out the survey. Let me try this again.

Name: René
Age: 25 (26 as of next week!)
Location: South New Jersey 
Profession: Student that majors in Communications: Writing Arts with a concentration in Creative Writing
Music: I love all types of genres. I am more a "song" person, and for the most part, I don't have any band fandoms. 
Likes: literature, writing, film, some tv shows (Lost!), computer graphics, summer, sun, lemons


----------



## Blackjack

aheartofstars said:


> some tv shows (Lost!),



YES, another one!

You're not at all alone on that one.


----------



## aheartofstars

Awesome. Well as long as you don't love Jack. =P


----------



## Kanzuo

Name: Jack
Age: 20
Location: England
Profession: Civil Servant then off to uni in September
Music: I'm a massive music fan... I could list artists I love but I don't want to bore you- into mainly indie, electronica, folk, rock and alternative.
Likes: Music, festivals, comedy and reading
About Me: I'm a BHM, 6'1" and 280lbs... just looking to chat to some FFA's from the UK really. New to this whole thing but delighted to have found this place... I had no idea any women liked fat guys!

I WILL post a picture at some point, just want to get settled in first....


----------



## JigglyJess

How did you get your picture up like that? Heather said she was going to help me but that could take wayyy to long!

PS Thanks again last night! I had a blast. See you tomorrow!

Oh yeah...this is to Dawn.....


----------



## ~nai'a~

Finally! After reading the posts in the forums for a while, I have decided to join you and have some fun. I feel I'm at the right place, beeing an ssbbw myself! I look foreward to knowing some of you...


Name: ~nai'a~
Age: 37
Location: Somewhere in the province of Québec, Canada
Profession: teacher
About me: I'm french speaking and not to bad in english. I will do my best not to make too much errors... Ha, ha, ha!

:blush:


----------



## JigglyJess

HeatherBBW said:


> Ahem... Miss Jiggly... you LOVE sushi... think you messed that post up. I seen you down a bunch of it the other night. Pfft.



Haha your right!! lol I copied your thing and meant to change it! I absolutely love sushi! I also like walks on the beach.....well more like laying on the beach sleeping, reading or listening to my ipod, walking on sand does suck!


----------



## KHayes666

What's with all the Jersey girls, can't we get some MASSholes for a change?


----------



## aheartofstars

Jersey girls are just too awesome.


----------



## CurvyQT

Hey Special K! We're both Newbies! Yay! Thanks for being a veteran model. You're fabulous! :kiss2:


----------



## Irena

seriously...us jersey girls are the best!!  (and dont u forget it! haha)


----------



## aheartofstars

There does seem to be a lacking of decent Jersey men though. At least in my experience, but I am also in South Jersey, so that may make a difference.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

aheartofstars said:


> There does seem to be a lacking of decent Jersey men though. At least in my experience, but I am also in South Jersey, so that may make a difference.




Yeah, seriously. South Jersey SUCKS. Tis the only way one could think that Jersey lacks decent men and all. 

oh and welcome to the board new people. Especially the new NJ ladies and all.


----------



## aheartofstars

Well maybe you hot North Jersey men should come down here once in a while, and give us deprived South Jersey women something to look at


----------



## soleil3313

KHayes666 said:


> What's with all the Jersey girls, can't we get some MASSholes for a change?





aheartofstars said:


> Jersey girls are just too awesome.





Irena said:


> seriously...us jersey girls are the best!!  (and dont u forget it! haha)



So, I am in Jersey by way of MI, but................Jersey really IS the place to find the hottest bbw's......I mean look at the proof!


----------



## aheartofstars

Damn straight. =P


----------



## ~nai'a~

:blink:
Will I have to move to New Jersey?

You would be surprised how many cute women there are up north...!!! Hey! Hey!

*sigh*


----------



## soleil3313

Non, non, tu ne devrais pas demenager a New Jersey, mais peut etre on devrait visiter le Quebec!! Je veux bien aller a Montreal. Je n'y suis jamais allee. 

Anyone up for a road trip to Quebec????


----------



## ~nai'a~

Soleil.....
Montréal, n'importe quand! J'y suis née, alors je connais bien!
Tu écris très bien en français... C'est bien gentil de faire cet effort! Wow! Merci!


Thanks for the welcome, Soleil...


----------



## aheartofstars

Nah. You can still be awesome, besides New Jersey will steal your soul.


----------



## soleil3313

aheartofstars said:


> Nah. You can still be awesome, besides New Jersey will steal your soul.



Ha! Ain't that the f'in truth!


----------



## ~nai'a~

Euh..........

I need my soul, aheartofstars! 

I think I will be awesome where I am for the moment... :happy:

Hahahaha!


----------



## aheartofstars

Probably a good choice. Once you are in Jersey it is nearly impossible to escape.


----------



## ~nai'a~

Hahahaha!

And why is that?


----------



## Irena

haha its very true...even if you leave jersey, just something about it pulls ya back! It's a good think i <3 it here lol.


----------



## Mahna_Mahna

Hey all, first post to the forums - I figured this was an appropriate topic!

*Name:* Chris
*Age:* 21
*Location:* New Jersey (Along with a LOT of gorgeous girls, I see! :-D)
*Profession:* Student
*Music:* Everything from Muse to The Doors (I have a pretty wide range)
*Likes:* The outdoors, driving around, doodling, Xbox, sleeping in
*Dislikes:* Cold weather, show-offy people, broccoli 
*About me:* I'm fairly shy, but I like to think of myself as a likeable person. I'm much more of a listener than a talker, but every now and then a few braincells rub together and I come up with something to say. I have a pretty good sense of humor and I enjoy anything I can laugh at. Fair warning; I have a tendency to sing in the car. Loudly. Over my own stereo, if I can... Anyway, I'm new to the FA community, although I've admired girls of the "curvy and up" variety for as long as I can remember.
*Picture:* See below

I guess that about covers it...I'm looking forward to getting to know all you ladies and gents :happy: 

View attachment Self1.jpg


----------



## Irena

Welcome hun!! Way to be from NJ also . Looks like we're just totally taking over huh? haha. I have to completely second that whole singing at the top of your lungs and hating cold weather thing, maybe they are "jersey things" haha.


----------



## mszwebs

Mahna_Mahna said:


> Hey all, first post to the forums - I figured this was an appropriate topic!
> 
> *Name:* Chris
> *Age:* 21
> *Location:* New Jersey (Along with a LOT of gorgeous girls, I see! :-D)
> *Profession:* Student
> *Music:* Everything from Muse to The Doors (I have a pretty wide range)
> *Likes:* The outdoors, driving around, doodling, Xbox, sleeping in
> *Dislikes:* Cold weather, show-offy people, broccoli
> *About me:* I'm fairly shy, but I like to think of myself as a likeable person. I'm much more of a listener than a talker, but every now and then a few braincells rub together and I come up with something to say. I have a pretty good sense of humor and I enjoy anything I can laugh at. Fair warning; I have a tendency to sing in the car. Loudly. Over my own stereo, if I can... Anyway, I'm new to the FA community, although I've admired girls of the "curvy and up" variety for as long as I can remember.
> *Picture:* See below
> 
> I guess that about covers it...I'm looking forward to getting to know all you ladies and gents :happy:



There... see? There's ANOTHER hottie from Jersey for you 


Welcome to the boards!!!


----------



## Mahna_Mahna

Thanks Irena and mszwebs 

I think the singing is definitely a Jersey thing...it annoys people around us, but what do we care - we're having fun! If that's not in line with the Jersey attitude, I dunno what is


----------



## Irena

the only thing that would be more jersey would be if you flipped people off while singing at them...of course with your windows down headed down the parkway  haha


----------



## Irena

oh...and speeding too!!


----------



## Mahna_Mahna

Oh, the speeding is a given...

...for that matter, so is the bird-flipping


----------



## Tad

Irena said:


> haha its very true...even if you leave jersey, just something about it pulls ya back!



......so you are saying that.....it sucks?


----------



## aheartofstars

New Jersey doesn't suck, but it doesn't not suck. It's like living in a limbo you can not escape.


----------



## Tad

Irena said:


> haha its very true...even if you leave jersey, just something about it pulls ya back! It's a good think i <3 it here lol.





edx said:


> ......so you are saying that.....it sucks?





aheartofstars said:


> New Jersey doesn't suck, but it doesn't not suck. It's like living in a limbo you can not escape.



To be clear, I was joking about the 'pulls you back in' bit....like you were being sucked back....like the old joke "Gravity doesn't exist, Earth just sucks!"

No actual dis on Jersey was intended, I was just being goofy with words. :doh:


----------



## Ashlynne

edx said:


> No actual dis on Jersey was intended, I was just being goofy with words. :doh:



LOL! It takes more than that to insult someone from New Jersey.  Usually, we're the first ones to tell the NJ jokes.

New Jersey: we're big, beautiful, fun and we've got *all* of the best food.

*waves to all of the newcomers from NJ*


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

How's it going everyone, ran into this site and thought it was pretty cool 

anyway, the name is Nate I'm 30 I live In Illinois outside of Chicago

here's a pic


----------



## soleil3313

WhiteHotRazor said:


> How's it going everyone, ran into this site and thought it was pretty cool
> 
> anyway, the name is Nate I'm 30 I live In Illinois outside of Chicago





Mahna_Mahna said:


> Hey all, first post to the forums - I figured this was an appropriate topic!
> 
> *Name:* Chris
> *Age:* 21
> *Location:* New Jersey (Along with a LOT of gorgeous girls, I see! :-D)
> *Profession:* Student
> *Music:* Everything from Muse to The Doors (I have a pretty wide range)
> *Likes:* The outdoors, driving around, doodling, Xbox, sleeping in
> *Dislikes:* Cold weather, show-offy people, broccoli
> *About me:* I'm fairly shy, but I like to think of myself as a likeable person. I'm much more of a listener than a talker, but every now and then a few braincells rub together and I come up with something to say. I have a pretty good sense of humor and I enjoy anything I can laugh at. Fair warning; I have a tendency to sing in the car. Loudly. Over my own stereo, if I can... Anyway, I'm new to the FA community, although I've admired girls of the "curvy and up" variety for as long as I can remember.
> *Picture:* See below
> 
> I guess that about covers it...I'm looking forward to getting to know all you ladies and gents :happy:



Welcome boys!! Hope you enjoy Dims!!

And double welcome to the Jersey boy! We all know deep down inside we'd never be the same without the Jersey....it will forever be part of us......:doh:


----------



## ~nai'a~

Hey Soleil...

Now I'm really thinking about moving to New Jersey!

New Jersey men seem to appreciate curves and I've got more than none!!  :happy:


----------



## ErosArriving

Hey all.. BRAND Spankin' new here but have been an FA for years and years..  

Name: David
Age: 45
Location: Phoenix, AZ
Profession: Teacher
Music: Almost everything!! 
Likes: Films, cars, reading, retro 

View attachment GQ1.jpg


----------



## Ashlynne

Hi David!


----------



## Shosh

WhiteHotRazor said:


> How's it going everyone, ran into this site and thought it was pretty cool
> 
> anyway, the name is Nate I'm 30 I live In Illinois outside of Chicago
> 
> here's a pic




You are cute.


----------



## Shosh

ErosArriving said:


> Hey all.. BRAND Spankin' new here but have been an FA for years and years..
> 
> Name: David
> Age: 45
> Location: Phoenix, AZ
> Profession: Teacher
> Music: Almost everything!!
> Likes: Films, cars, reading, retro




Welcome. Nice pic of you.


----------



## kojack

*Name:* Matthew
*Age:* 25
*Location:* Northern California 
*Profession:* Student and Construction
*Music:* Wide range, lots of psychobilly and Tom Waits for some reason recently.
*Likes:* Kustom Kulture, old cars, anything vintage, music shows, cuddling up on the couch with someone, midnight ice cream raids
*Dislikes:* Tempermental folks, my car breaking down, money at the moment
*About me:* Eh, not much when it comes to talking about myself, but here goes! I'm a very laid back, fun guy to be around with a love for the nostalgic and vintage. I love working on old cars, collecting records and checking out neat relics of the past. Right now, I'm working on building up my 1946 Chevy Fleetline, which I hope she'll be ready to cruise this summer.  Love rockabilly and psychobilly music, hitting shows and running around getting into trouble. I'm a very artistic person. I'm attending the University of Art in San Francisco for Graphic design. I do a lot of artwork, pinstriping and photography on the sides as well. Looking for a cute gal to get know, and perhaps one that wouldn't mind getting some more meat on my bones. Rrrawr. 
Picture:




Don't mean to look so sad in that lol


----------



## Sandie S-R

Welcome to all the great looking new guys!! The ladies are gonna be lovin' on all of you. 

Hope you enjoy it here!!


----------



## Ashlynne

kojack said:


> *Music:* Wide range, lots of psychobilly and Tom Waits for some reason recently.
> *Likes:* Kustom Kulture, old cars, anything vintage, music shows, cuddling up on the couch with someone, midnight ice cream raids



Wow, Tom Waits *and* midnight ice cream raids?? 

Nice to "meet" you, Matthew.


----------



## Malarkey

i would love to show my face, but i cant figure out how to do it ffs,lol grrr. I suppose im not too savvy when it comes tot his sort of thing..........


----------



## katherine22

I am a graduate student in psychology, almost finished. I have had several careers, one being in the American theatre for over 20 years. 

I am interested in conducting qualitative research on supersized women and sexuality.

I hate the sexual double standard. It is stupid and bourgeois. Any man that would judge me for having sex for fun is an idiot.


----------



## Surlysomething

too...many...cute...mens...



must.lay.down.


----------



## bexy

ErosArriving said:


> Hey all.. BRAND Spankin' new here but have been an FA for years and years..
> 
> Name: David
> Age: 45
> Location: Phoenix, AZ
> Profession: Teacher
> Music: Almost everything!!
> Likes: Films, cars, reading, retro



well arent you handsome?! what do you teach? nice to meet you!


----------



## jooliebug

Welcome everybody!!!:kiss2:


----------



## volatile

WhiteHotRazor said:


> How's it going everyone, ran into this site and thought it was pretty cool
> 
> anyway, the name is Nate I'm 30 I live In Illinois outside of Chicago
> 
> here's a pic



VERY cute. 

Welcome!


----------



## soleil3313

~nai'a~ said:


> Hey Soleil...
> 
> Now I'm really thinking about moving to New Jersey!
> 
> New Jersey men seem to appreciate curves and I've got more than none!!  :happy:



You should definitely come to Jersey! There's a bash in October.......maybe a road trip is in order for ya...... c'est peut etre une bonne idee n'est ce pas??


----------



## Irena

ohh absolutely! all the new people should come to the NJ bash  the last one was awesome


----------



## ~nai'a~

soleil3313 said:


> You should definitely come to Jersey! There's a bash in October.......maybe a road trip is in order for ya...... c'est peut etre une bonne idee n'est ce pas??



You never know, Soleil.... 

Tu as de bonnes idées tu sais!!


----------



## Mahna_Mahna

There are bashes _here?_ That's some of the best news I've heard in a while - I'd better get to know you all before then!


----------



## Fairest Epic

kojack said:


> *Name:* Matthew
> Picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mean to look so sad in that lol



haha i dont know how sad you look, but no matter how i move the page it seems youre looking at my bewbs! 

makes a girl blush....hahaha


----------



## ErosArriving

I teach Computer Science and Art History.. OMIGOD.. A Morrissey fan.. I ADORE Moz.... I am listening to "I Have Forgiven Jesus" right now... hmmm next up... "Jack the Ripper" (homemade compilation).


----------



## CurvyQT

Hello fellow newbies! I've been here a week. Socal area. Going to Austin Bash at the end of August! :kiss2:


----------



## SocialbFly

welcome in, sit down, have a marg and lets all chat


----------



## bexy

ErosArriving said:


> I teach Computer Science and Art History.. OMIGOD.. A Morrissey fan.. I ADORE Moz.... I am listening to "I Have Forgiven Jesus" right now... hmmm next up... "Jack the Ripper" (homemade compilation).



hello, resident morrissey maniac here, nice to have another here!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Surlysomething said:


> too...many...cute...mens...
> 
> 
> 
> must.lay.down.



Holy Fook...you got that one right Sista!

Can't believe I am late to this party..... :doh:



Mahna_Mahna said:


> Hey all, first post to the forums - I figured this was an appropriate topic!
> 
> *Name:* Chris
> *Age:* 21
> *Location:* New Jersey (Along with a LOT of gorgeous girls, I see!
> 
> I guess that about covers it...I'm looking forward to getting to know all you ladies and gents





WhiteHotRazor said:


> How's it going everyone, ran into this site and thought it was pretty cool
> 
> anyway, the name is Nate I'm 30 I live In Illinois outside of Chicago
> 
> here's a pic





ErosArriving said:


> Hey all.. BRAND Spankin' new here but have been an FA for years and years..
> 
> Name: David
> Age: 45
> Location: Phoenix, AZ
> Profession: Teacher
> Music: Almost everything!!
> Likes: Films, cars, reading, retro





kojack said:


> *Name:* Matthew
> *Age:* 25
> *Location:* Northern California
> 
> Picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mean to look so sad in that lol



Hi ya Fellas  :smitten:

So glad to SEE you here :batting:  :happy:



> Cos you give me a good vibe don't you know baby
> You give me funky love, funky love
> Could this be what love's all about baby
> Or is it just another dream
> Is this for real or is it just another dream?
> ~Cathy Dennis


----------



## CurvyQT

I'll take a margarita. yum! 
:kiss2:


----------



## SexiSnooky

Name: Sarah AKA Snooky
Age:21
Height:5'9
Weight:335
Status: Taken,accepting applications! (lol)
Orientation:Bi
Location:Upstate/Western NY
Fave. Food: Spanish Food (not mexican) 

View attachment 6.jpg


----------



## KHayes666

SexiSnooky said:


> Name: Sarah AKA Snooky
> Age:21
> Height:5'9
> Weight:335
> Status: Taken,accepting applications! (lol)
> Orientation:Bi
> Location:Upstate/Western NY
> Fave. Food: Spanish Food (not mexican)




5'9 335? Where have I been....lol


----------



## SexiSnooky

KHayes666 said:


> 5'9 335? Where have I been....lol



gone lol wat u think


----------



## snuggletiger

SexiSnooky said:


> Name: Sarah AKA Snooky
> Age:21
> Height:5'9
> Weight:335
> Status: Taken,accepting applications! (lol)
> Orientation:Bi
> Location:Upstate/Western NY
> Fave. Food: Spanish Food (not mexican)



spanish food like Paella?


----------



## Proventus

Okay, so I might as well go ahead and jump in, scared or not. 

I've known I've been a gainer/feedee since I was a small child, but unfortunately, that's not the only thing that was a little bit off. I'm also transgendered, which is something that's hard enough to get acceptance on, and honestly, I've kept my _other_ inclination completely hidden because I'm afraid that the doctors and therapists who are working with me on my transition would see it as a sign of mental or physical illness rather than just a sexual preference. There's a lot of discrimination there, and ironically, while there's no problem with "I want a tattoo, I think it's beautiful and sexy" or "I think I'd look better as a blonde", the idea of "I think I'd look/feel a lot better/sexier with some extra weight on me" would get me labeled as self-destructive. 

Once I'm done with my transition, though, I fully intend to gain, and in the mean time, I watch and envy those who can freely. Of course, in a perfect world, I'd meet someone through here who was willing to help me act out just one day for now...one day spent stuffing myself with the help of a real feeder/encourager and pretending that it was the first of many, then maybe keeping a friendship and doing such things on special occasions until I'm free to gain properly. Does anyone here know how I would go about finding such a person?

Sorry if I've made any blunders in etiquette, I really have never done anything like this before.


----------



## bexy

Proventus said:


> Okay, so I might as well go ahead and jump in, scared or not.
> 
> I've known I've been a gainer/feedee since I was a small child, but unfortunately, that's not the only thing that was a little bit off. I'm also transgendered, which is something that's hard enough to get acceptance on, and honestly, I've kept my _other_ inclination completely hidden because I'm afraid that the doctors and therapists who are working with me on my transition would see it as a sign of mental or physical illness rather than just a sexual preference. There's a lot of discrimination there, and ironically, while there's no problem with "I want a tattoo, I think it's beautiful and sexy" or "I think I'd look better as a blonde", the idea of "I think I'd look/feel a lot better/sexier with some extra weight on me" would get me labeled as self-destructive.
> 
> Once I'm done with my transition, though, I fully intend to gain, and in the mean time, I watch and envy those who can freely. Of course, in a perfect world, I'd meet someone through here who was willing to help me act out just one day for now...one day spent stuffing myself with the help of a real feeder/encourager and pretending that it was the first of many, then maybe keeping a friendship and doing such things on special occasions until I'm free to gain properly. Does anyone here know how I would go about finding such a person?
> 
> Sorry if I've made any blunders in etiquette, I really have never done anything like this before.



hello and welcome.

good luck with your transition. the erotic weight gain board sounds right up your street too, why not go over there and introduce yourself?

i hope you settle in well here


----------



## fatlane

Proventus said:


> Okay, so I might as well go ahead and jump in, scared or not.
> 
> I've known I've been a gainer/feedee since I was a small child, but unfortunately, that's not the only thing that was a little bit off. I'm also transgendered, which is something that's hard enough to get acceptance on, and honestly, I've kept my _other_ inclination completely hidden because I'm afraid that the doctors and therapists who are working with me on my transition would see it as a sign of mental or physical illness rather than just a sexual preference. There's a lot of discrimination there, and ironically, while there's no problem with "I want a tattoo, I think it's beautiful and sexy" or "I think I'd look better as a blonde", the idea of "I think I'd look/feel a lot better/sexier with some extra weight on me" would get me labeled as self-destructive.
> 
> Once I'm done with my transition, though, I fully intend to gain, and in the mean time, I watch and envy those who can freely. Of course, in a perfect world, I'd meet someone through here who was willing to help me act out just one day for now...one day spent stuffing myself with the help of a real feeder/encourager and pretending that it was the first of many, then maybe keeping a friendship and doing such things on special occasions until I'm free to gain properly. Does anyone here know how I would go about finding such a person?
> 
> Sorry if I've made any blunders in etiquette, I really have never done anything like this before.



Anyone that throws rocks here is made of fail. No matter who you are, you can let your freak flag fly here. I said so.

_Dimensions: It's not a fetish, it's a preference!_


----------



## KHayes666

SexiSnooky said:


> gone lol wat u think



I missed everything lol


----------



## JigglyJess

Is anyone going to Heather's Labor Day Bash? I will be there helping her out and having fun too lol but was wondering if anyone is going that I haven't met yet or is coming from far away? I'd like to meet some new faces! Cute boys a plus! lol


----------



## KHayes666

JigglyJess said:


> Is anyone going to Heather's Labor Day Bash? I will be there helping her out and having fun too lol but was wondering if anyone is going that I haven't met yet or is coming from far away? I'd like to meet some new faces! Cute boys a plus! lol



i saw you at Deidra's party last week, i'll be at the Labor Day Bash.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Crap. I missed a whole army of cool new people.

Welcome to the board new kids.


----------



## Gingembre

Proventus said:


> Sorry if I've made any blunders in etiquette, I really have never done anything like this before.



No, no blunders! Hello and welcome 
If you don't mind me asking...are you ftm or mtf trans? Just nosey!


----------



## KFD

Age:25
Height:5'7
Weight:135
Status: She is pain in my ass, and will be traded in SOOOONNN
Orientation:straight
Location:Hot as hell arizona
Interests: Motorcycles, Ferraris, going fast, the feminine form, at any size/shape


----------



## SweetNYLady

Welcome to all the new members!


----------



## Malarkey

Hello. Im new on here on Dimensions and to this whole world of posting's and threads. I've been trying to put out a post to say hello and it wind's up in some random place,so bare with me as i try to figure it all out. In the mean time hello to everyone.:happy:


----------



## Malarkey

Can you all see my photo? Cause suspiciously I cant,lol. Im a mess....


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Malarkey said:


> Can you all see my photo? Cause suspiciously I cant,lol. Im a mess....



Girl! Get a photobucket account and upload your pics there. Then copy and post the IMG code when you post! OOOOOR you could come over sometime instead of going to beaverton to some random bar so I can help you with it. lol


----------



## Malarkey

Oh but what a bar! lol Wish i couldve gotten video of last night,lol. Let me know what youve got going on for the week and we'll manage from there. Im still thinking about that Teryaki chicken yummy-ness we had,lol. Let's work it out........:eat1::eat2::bow:


----------



## AnnieDear

Name: Anne
Age: 18
Location: Colorado
Profession: Student
Music: Love most of it. I've been listening to a lot of sad girl folk music lately. Love funk, Motown, classic rock, indie, whateva...
Likes: Movies, museums, scarves, Law and Order: SVU (Mariska is my hero)
Dislikes: Cats, bell peppers, Bitter Bettys

Here is my face (sepia tone makes everything look so fantastic)


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

AnnieDear said:


> Name: Anne
> Age: 18
> Location: Colorado
> Profession: Student
> Music: Love most of it. I've been listening to a lot of sad girl folk music lately. Love funk, Motown, classic rock, indie, whateva...
> Likes: Movies, museums, scarves, Law and Order: SVU (Mariska is my hero)
> Dislikes: Cats, bell peppers, Bitter Bettys
> 
> Here is my face (sepia tone makes everything look so fantastic)


You are seriously adorable! Welcome to Dims girly! Enjoy! xxx


----------



## alison.victoria

I guess I should post in here. 


*Name:* Alison
*Location:* Redford, MI
*Profession:* Currently laid off, but hopefully a legal assistant in a week or two. 
*Music:* Almost anything besides jazz. I mostly listen to "old-school country" and hip hop. What a combination.
*Likes:* Making money, my dog Maggie, driving fast, and visiting new places.
*Dislikes:* Cooking, not having money, cats, having to stay at home for any period of time, and humidity.
*About Me:* I'm 22, engaged, 5'8.5", and decided to stop in and see what all the talk is about. 

Here's a pic, even though you could just check out my profile and see one there.


----------



## keeothie

Newbie here....I've been lurking for a bit and decided it was time to post.

*Name*: Kathleen
*Location*: Sacramento, CA
*Profession*: Program Assistant for a nonprofit organization
*Music*: I like almost everything except "Contemporary" Country (shudder), but I'm partial to classical, big band, world, and alternative. 
*Likes*: Coffee, old vine zinfandel, Tenacious D, Netflix, the Italian grocery store by my house, driving west at sunset for no particular reason, folks who are fat and sassy (like me!), Indiana Jones, the library, David Sedaris, Mario Kart, and zombie movies of all kinds.
*Dislikes*: Doing the dishes, spiders, girls and guys who overdo it with the fake tanner, crappy romance novels, my webhosting company at work, Hummers (the car), chick flicks (I'm looking at you, Meg Ryan), extreme heat, and burnt coffee.
*About Me*: Twenty-something geeky gal who still has her original Nintendo. I stumbled on this website quite by accident, and it warms the cockles of my black little heart to know this place and all of you lovely people exist!

Here the obligatory crappy cell phone self portrait:





Looking forward to meeting some like-minded folks here! Have a lovely day


----------



## Sandie S-R

Welcome new folks! It's always nice to see a bunch of new faces here!!!


----------



## liz (di-va)

welcome new folk! Nice to see people from midwest/Chicago area! whatwhat!


----------



## kayrae

NAME: Kresta
AGE: 27
LOCATION: San Francisco
PROFESSION:Non-profit
MUSIC: Varies 
LIKES: good conversation
DISLIKES: extremely lazy work ethic 

ABOUT ME: Joined this site so I can talk to other plus-size women about fashion. (I'm not fashionable, but a girl's got to look decent sometimes and it's hard to get tips from friends who aren't my size). I found this website while reading Katy St. Clair's article on SF Weekly.


----------



## S_ymphonie

Newbie here :wubu:

Name: s_ymphonie = s_onja
Age: 37 years
Location: germany 
Music: rock, metal, pop...
Likes: family and friends, music, poetry (creative writing), good books, karaoke, chinese food, tattoos and more...
Dislikes: arrogance and dishonesty, disrespectful treatment...
About me: ssbbw :eat1:


----------



## Sandie S-R

kayrae said:


> NAME: Kresta
> AGE: 27
> LOCATION: San Francisco
> PROFESSION:Non-profit
> MUSIC: Varies
> LIKES: good conversation
> DISLIKES: extremely lazy work ethic
> 
> ABOUT ME: Joined this site so I can talk to other plus-size women about fashion. (I'm not fashionable, but a girl's got to look decent sometimes and it's hard to get tips from friends who aren't my size). I found this website while reading Katy St. Clair's article on SF Weekly.



Welcome, Kresta! We've got quite a group in the fashion forum, so drop by and visit.  We're never short on opinions there.


----------



## grandecafe1

Hi all this is my second post. I heard about the board years ago and then again about 5 months ago and finally at the Vegas Bash! So finanally I joined - Thanks WildYams & Special K.
hugs


*Age:* 38
*Location:* Minneapolis
*Profession:* Office Manager, Event & Wedding Planner
*Music:* smooth jazz, Rock, R&B, world beat, salsa, 
*Likes:* time off from work, kissing, traveling, reading mysteries, men, film & movies, DANCING!, hanging with my friends, muscato, drawing... lots more
*Dislikes:* Liars drama, b.o., bad attitudes
*About me:*I will fill this part later I never know what to say. you can ask me and we can go from there... I can answer your questiosn or not.


----------



## jooliebug

Hey good to see so many new people here. Now if only there were some members near me.... *Heavy Sigh* lol Have a great day.


----------



## volatile

I must say that I am a little concerned about all the cat hate here. :blink: But welcome  lol


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome new people. :bow:


----------



## Paul

volatile said:


> I must say that I am a little concerned about all the cat hate here. :blink: But welcome  lol




Cat HateNo! not me. I love all kitties:smitten:. How could anyone hate a cat.

BTW Its good to see so many lovely newbies. WELCOME.


----------



## Saxphon

keeothie said:


> Newbie here....I've been lurking for a bit and decided it was time to post.
> 
> *Name*: Kathleen
> *Location*: Sacramento, CA
> *Profession*: Program Assistant for a nonprofit organization
> *Music*: I like almost everything except "Contemporary" Country (shudder), but I'm partial to classical, big band, world, and alternative.
> *Likes*: Coffee, old vine zinfandel, Tenacious D, Netflix, the Italian grocery store by my house, driving west at sunset for no particular reason, folks who are fat and sassy (like me!), Indiana Jones, the library, David Sedaris, Mario Kart, and zombie movies of all kinds.
> *Dislikes*: Doing the dishes, spiders, girls and guys who overdo it with the fake tanner, crappy romance novels, my webhosting company at work, Hummers (the car), chick flicks (I'm looking at you, Meg Ryan), extreme heat, and burnt coffee.
> *About Me*: Twenty-something geeky gal who still has her original Nintendo. I stumbled on this website quite by accident, and it warms the cockles of my black little heart to know this place and all of you lovely people exist!
> 
> Here the obligatory crappy cell phone self portrait:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to meeting some like-minded folks here! Have a lovely day




Welcome keeothie - nice to have neighbors here on the Dims boards.


----------



## SpecialK

grandecafe1 said:


> Hi all this is my second post. I heard about the board years ago and then again about 5 months ago and finally at the Vegas Bash! So finanally I joined - Thanks WildYams & Special K.
> hugs
> 
> 
> *Age:* 38
> *Location:* Minneapolis
> *Profession:* Office Manager, Event & Wedding Planner
> *Music:* smooth jazz, Rock, R&B, world beat, salsa,
> *Likes:* time off from work, kissing, traveling, reading mysteries, men, film & movies, DANCING!, hanging with my friends, muscato, drawing... lots more
> *Dislikes:* Liars drama, b.o., bad attitudes
> *About me:*I will fill this part later I never know what to say. you can ask me and we can go from there... I can answer your questiosn or not.



lol! Don't thank me, gc! I just followed WildYams here! (Well, he told me about the chat, and I found the forums on my own. I dunno if he even reads them.)


----------



## S_ymphonie

Surlysomething said:


> Welcome new people. :bow:



thank you...:bow:


----------



## Thick Chick

Thick Chick
New York
Have Boyfriend
6ft tall


----------



## washburn

washburn said:


> Fantabulous, this is a pretty cool thread....
> *Name:* Dave
> *Age:* 25
> *Location:* Van isle BC canada
> *Profession: *Sushi chef
> *Music:* rock, electronic, and things that aren't on the top 40 billboard(check out Tom Waits).
> *Likes:* Horror movies, Making music, photoshop, cooking,
> *Dislikes:* Sushi (yah I'm a Sushi chef with a fish allergy, oh the irony lmao), elderly drivers that should NOT have their license anymore, passive aggression, co-dependence people who can't take a joke. (we're allowed to make fun of our own kind lol and if you make fun of everyone equally, no one is left out and it's all fun. Prudes don't really get that but oh well, I can still smile)
> *About me:* recently single, a father to be (don't worry the break up was mutual, and my li'l ones interests are top priority for both me an my ex. T'is better to have two happy homes than one that is bitter) I'm really liking this forum, bein a FA, most of the time you can't really just be "out there" like the guys that like the stereotypical skinny minnies. This place is great cause of the common interest. I'm a musician (acoustic guitar and electronic synthesis). I wanna meet cool people since I wasn't allowed to really have friends for the past three years but since I'm breakin outta my candy coated shell, who is all for a sexy party with stewie lol :bounce:



UPDATE:
I'M TAKEN AND IN HEAVEN WOOOOOOOOOT I still love to meet new people, friends rule!


----------



## Surlysomething

washburn said:


> UPDATE:
> I'M TAKEN AND IN HEAVEN WOOOOOOOOOT I still love to meet new people, friends rule!





You know this isn't a dating site though, right? Haha.


----------



## Suze

...................................


----------



## Michelle Mayhem

Hi there! I'm not sure I ever officially introduced myself here, so I thought I'd do that now! 

Name: Michelle Mayhem
Age: 25
Location: Columbus, Ohio
Profession: Adult Model
Music: ANYthing! I love everything from country to indie to gangsta rap, hehe.
Likes: movies, music (I also sing, write, and play a bit of piano), photography (mainly nature), modeling on my site, and having drinking parties at my house every weekend.
Dislikes: Close-minded people, liars/cheaters/thieves, people that think they can talk to me however they want just because I show myself naked lol, people that typ3 lyk3 diz.
About me: I'm a 25 year old BBW model living with my boyfriend of a year. No kids, but an awesome kitten named Miss Lucy.
picture: 

View attachment amycute.jpg


----------



## CausticSodaPop

*Name:* Richard

*Age:* 26

*Location:* North London, UK

*Profession:* Dance teacher. (I attended the English National Ballet School until a knee injury ended any chance of a performing career, so I went into teaching instead.)

*Music:* Smiths, Bartók, Radiohead, Queen Adreena, The Fall, Benjamin Britten, Sonic Youth, etc.

*Likes:* Cycling, orienteering, cricket, literary fiction, cooking, train travel, camping, swimming, green living, social justice.

*Dislikes:* Idiocy, ignorance and inconsiderateness. (I think most of the things I dislike from minor peeves to global disasters boil down to one or more of the above.)

*About me:* I'm a Yorkshire lad living in London with my wife, Lisa, whom I married in June this year. 

*Picture of me:* Sorry, I'm camera phobic. Might add one to my profile someday if I pluck up the courage to have one taken.


----------



## bexy

CausticSodaPop said:


> *Name:* Richard
> 
> *Age:* 26
> 
> *Location:* North London, UK
> 
> *Profession:* Dance teacher. (I attended the English National Ballet School until a knee injury ended any chance of a performing career, so I went into teaching instead.)
> 
> *Music:* *Smiths*, Bartók, Radiohead, Queen Adreena, The Fall, Benjamin Britten, Sonic Youth, etc.
> 
> *Likes:* Cycling, orienteering, cricket, literary fiction, cooking, train travel, camping, swimming, green living, social justice.
> 
> *Dislikes:* Idiocy, ignorance and inconsiderateness. (I think most of the things I dislike from minor peeves to global disasters boil down to one or more of the above.)
> 
> *About me:* I'm a Yorkshire lad living in London with my wife, Lisa, whom I married in June this year.
> 
> *Picture of me:* Sorry, I'm camera phobic. Might add one to my profile someday if I pluck up the courage to have one taken.



*bexy's ears prick up* Smiths? Did you say Smiths? Hello!! I'm the resident morrissey maniac!


----------



## CausticSodaPop

bexylicious said:


> *bexy's ears prick up* Smiths? Did you say Smiths? Hello!! I'm the resident morrissey maniac!


Hehe, yes, I noticed your signature before and was encouraged to see another board member with excellent musical taste.


----------



## Ash

Welcome all recently new people!


----------



## Santaclear

Welcome all recent and previously new people!


----------



## powderfinger

Name - Mike

Location- VA

Occupation- Working on my undergrad in Social Sciences and working part time at a gas station

Music- Freak Folk, Space Rock, Doom/Drone, Weirdo Rock, etc

Likes- Woody Allen and Wes Anderson flicks, Little Penguin Shiraz, Spacemen, Wizards, Wizards in Space, Pro Wrestling, Record Collecting, Sillyness, oh and the smell of skunks

Dislikes- Visible rib bones, Nickelback, mushy bacon

About Me- I just stumbled into the world of Fat Appreciation, and I'm glad there's an underground grassroots movement to stop the trend of hate towards us big folk. So I'm here to support and interact with other heavies and let my fat flag fly. 


Pic


----------



## Surlysomething

powderfinger said:


> Name - Mike
> 
> Location- VA
> 
> Occupation- Working on my undergrad in Social Sciences and working part time at a gas station
> 
> Music- Freak Folk, Space Rock, Doom/Drone, Weirdo Rock, etc
> 
> Likes- Woody Allen and Wes Anderson flicks, Little Penguin Shiraz, Spacemen, Wizards, Wizards in Space, Pro Wrestling, Record Collecting, Sillyness, oh and the smell of skunks
> 
> Dislikes- Visible rib bones, Nickelback, mushy bacon
> 
> About Me- I just stumbled into the world of Fat Appreciation, and I'm glad there's an underground grassroots movement to stop the trend of hate towards us big folk. So I'm here to support and interact with other heavies and let my fat flag fly.


 

Welcome to the board, Mike!


----------



## sugar and spice

Welcome Mike, I hope you'll feel comfortable here and make friends. I'm a Virginia girl myself, even though I'm living in Ohio now.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

powderfinger said:


> Name - Mike
> 
> Location- VA
> 
> Occupation- Working on my undergrad in Social Sciences and working part time at a gas station
> 
> Music- Freak Folk, Space Rock, Doom/Drone, Weirdo Rock, etc
> 
> Likes- Woody Allen and Wes Anderson flicks, Little Penguin Shiraz, Spacemen, Wizards, Wizards in Space, Pro Wrestling, Record Collecting, Sillyness, oh and the smell of skunks
> 
> Dislikes- Visible rib bones, Nickelback, mushy bacon
> 
> About Me- I just stumbled into the world of Fat Appreciation, and I'm glad there's an underground grassroots movement to stop the trend of hate towards us big folk. So I'm here to support and interact with other heavies and let my fat flag fly.
> 
> 
> Pic




Welcome!!!


----------



## Kiyera

Name- Laura. Kiyera is a contrived and vaguely exotic-sounding alias.

Age- 18

Location- I shuttle back and forth between Hong Kong and Montreal. 

Occupation- I'm fiddling away with my undergraduate degree in English Literature at the moment with the hopes of eventually becoming a librarian and breaking down the stereotypes of said profession. 

Music- I steal the music tastes of everyone around me and as a result, I haven't earned the rights to proper music snobbery. My taste is just like the Queen Alexandria butterfly, in the sense that it is colourful, flits prettily hither and thither and alas, is nearly completely extinct. 
At random: David Bowie, Scissor Sisters, Tori Amos, Mae, Pulp, Amy Winehouse, Dresden Dolls. And musical theatre soundtracks of any kind to feed the little flamboyant gay man living inside my spleen.

Likes- I read, write, sing, dance and dress up on occasion. I do everything one is taught to do in kindergarten. I also enjoy being dramatic, in all senses of the word. 

Dislikes- Feeling unintelligent, ear-worms, ill-informed people who enjoy criticizing things, that feeling you get when you really want to crack a knuckle but it just won't crack anymore

About Me- Happenstance brought me here (in more ways than one). I don't go by any acronym in particular. I'm more familiar with apologizing than I'd like to be. I always eat my vegetables first. I spend too much time on surveys like this to make myself sound interesting. I can tirelessly quote Douglas Adams at you. 

Also, I'm Asian. Which means I must be sexy.


----------



## bmann0413

Kiyera said:


> Name- Laura. Kiyera is a contrived and vaguely exotic-sounding alias.
> 
> Age- 18
> 
> Location- I shuttle back and forth between Hong Kong and Montreal.
> 
> Occupation- I'm fiddling away with my undergraduate degree in English Literature at the moment with the hopes of eventually becoming a librarian and breaking down the stereotypes of said profession.
> 
> Music- I steal the music tastes of everyone around me and as a result, I haven't earned the rights to proper music snobbery. My taste is just like the Queen Alexandria butterfly, in the sense that it is colourful, flits prettily hither and thither and alas, is nearly completely extinct.
> At random: David Bowie, Scissor Sisters, Tori Amos, Mae, Pulp, Amy Winehouse, Dresden Dolls. And musical theatre soundtracks of any kind to feed the little flamboyant gay man living inside my spleen.
> 
> Likes- I read, write, sing, dance and dress up on occasion. I do everything one is taught to do in kindergarten. I also enjoy being dramatic, in all senses of the word.
> 
> Dislikes- Feeling unintelligent, ear-worms, ill-informed people who enjoy criticizing things, that feeling you get when you really want to crack a knuckle but it just won't crack anymore
> 
> About Me- Happenstance brought me here (in more ways than one). I don't go by any acronym in particular. I'm more familiar with apologizing than I'd like to be. I always eat my vegetables first. I spend too much time on surveys like this to make myself sound interesting. I can tirelessly quote Douglas Adams at you.
> 
> Also, I'm Asian. Which means I must be sexy.



You're not lying about that sexy part.... 

Welcome!


----------



## i<3hippos

...hi! just wanted to introduce myself...name is ally, i'm 19, and here's a picture of me at a party (explains the make-up), lol. 

View attachment alex make up.jpg


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Welcome ally !! You look very nice!


----------



## Scorsese86

I am sort of a newbie here, so I'll introduce myself, even though I sort of have done it all ready.

Name: Ivan

Age: 21. Soon 22.

Location: Norway

Occupation: Work as an assistent to my brother, who has autism

Music: Ramones, The Clash, Springsteen, Sinatra, Johnny Cash, Sex Pistols, The White Stripes, Harry Nilsson, The Beatles, and a few others

Films: The Godfather, The Godfather: Part II, One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest, Lawrence of Arabia, Citizen Kane, It's a Wonderful Life, anything by Scorsese, Lynch and Kubrick

Books: The Bible, The Catcher in the Rye, The Dubliners, Jeg og Far*

Likes: conservativism, cute and smart (bbw)girls, Jack Daniels', old movies, my family (besides my dad)

Dislikes: socialism, people talkin' like they know everything better than everyone else, Sen. Obama, my dad, lack of money, early mornings

*) Norwegian book, written by comedian Trond Kirkvaag: very moving


----------



## Scorsese86

Oh... I forgot... that weird dude in b&w is me:doh:


----------



## secretsquirrel

hi there! i've already kind of introduced my self but i'll do it again anyway since i haven't been on in a while ( i had computer issues)

name: steph
age: 19
location: california
likes: hanging out with friends, stoner movies (pineapple express was so funny!), discovery channel, reading, listening to the Pixies, frozen yogurt adventures, and conspiracy theories...
dislikes: fundamentalism, screamo music, passive aggressiveness, and worms... 

View attachment green.jpg


----------



## KnottyOne

secretsquirrel said:


> hi there! i've already kind of introduced my self but i'll do it again anyway since i haven't been on in a while ( i had computer issues)
> 
> name: steph
> age: 19
> location: california
> likes: hanging out with friends, *stoner movies (pineapple express was so funny!), *discovery channel, reading, listening to the Pixies, frozen yogurt adventures, and conspiracy theories...
> dislikes: fundamentalism, screamo music, passive aggressiveness, and worms...



YES IT WAS!!! I <3 that movie so much ^_^


----------



## secretsquirrel

i know! i've seen it twice already, lol!


----------



## yourpersonalpenguin

name: Jessica
age: 19 on the 28th of august
location: Sacramento, California
occupation: I work with special kids. 
music: lords of acid, flogging molly, drop kick murphy's, counting crows
likes: WAFFLES! reading fantasy, watching sci-fi, chatting with friends, my housewife, spongebob, spontaneity, hot apple pie with french vanilla ice cream dizzled with caramel.
dislikes: LIARS!!!, normalities, raw onions
about me: I make motherfuckers out of the guys I like, but don't worry it's not as bad as it sounds. I am an oddball who likes to have fun, but my idea of fun can be different than a lot of people's. I am a stubborn BBW, starting college this year and recently single. I'm looking for friends, but anything can happen. I try everything once to see if I like it and again to be sure. Trust me when I say you have never met anyone quite like me. Feel Free to ask questions, they will be responded to, but not always answered.


----------



## chm85

Name: Cliff
Age: 22
Location: Columbus, OH
Profession: Student/ bartender
Music: a little of everything. big on the beatles, the velvet underground, miles davis, neil young, and miles davis. also starting to be really into my morning jacket and tv on the radio, among other things
Likes: fat girls, working, drinking, playing music, going to see live music
Dislikes: bon jovi, bad tippers, judgemental people
About me: I'm pretty easy going, and open minded. i will be attending ohio state starting this winter after a 2 year break from college. I've been reading posts on here for a few years, and have been a little involved but am looking to be more involved. 

View attachment n20901572_35292174_8518.jpg


View attachment n1435530447_30155069_3816.jpg


----------



## alison.victoria

chm85 said:


> Name: Cliff
> Age: 22
> Location: Columbus, OH
> Profession: Student/ bartender
> Music: a little of everything. big on the beatles, the velvet underground, miles davis, neil young, and miles davis. also starting to be really into my morning jacket and tv on the radio, among other things
> Likes: fat girls, working, drinking, playing music, going to see live music
> Dislikes: bon jovi, bad tippers, judgemental people
> About me: I'm pretty easy going, and open minded. i will be attending ohio state starting this winter after a 2 year break from college. I've been reading posts on here for a few years, and have been a little involved but am looking to be more involved.



GO OSU!


----------



## furious styles

chm85 said:


> Name: Cliff
> Age: 22
> Location: Columbus, OH
> Profession: Student/ bartender
> Music: a little of everything. big on the beatles, the velvet underground, miles davis, neil young, and miles davis. also starting to be really into my morning jacket and tv on the radio, among other things
> Likes: fat girls, working, drinking, playing music, going to see live music
> Dislikes: bon jovi, bad tippers, judgemental people
> About me: I'm pretty easy going, and open minded. i will be attending ohio state starting this winter after a 2 year break from college. I've been reading posts on here for a few years, and have been a little involved but am looking to be more involved.



intentional or not, i enjoy the fact that you mentioned Miles twice.


----------



## KnottyOne

secretsquirrel said:


> i know! i've seen it twice already, lol!



I saw it for a 2nd time last night, just as funny as the first time ^_^


----------



## perensky

Name: Alexei
Age: 25
Location: Norway
Profession: Teacher
Music: Indie, Classical, '60s/70s
Likes: History, Politics, Films by Kubrick and others, books, walks, food and drink
Dislikes: overcast weather, when I can't remember what I dislike
About me: I'm a crazy Norwegian guy looking to meet people on here maybe perhaps even a little romance but I don't hold out much on that haha. 

View attachment 7532.JPG


----------



## Surlysomething

perensky said:


> Name: Alexei
> Age: 25
> Location: Norway
> Profession: Teacher
> Music: Indie, Classical, '60s/70s
> Likes: History, Politics, Films by Kubrick and others, books, walks, food and drink
> Dislikes: overcast weather, when I can't remember what I dislike
> About me: I'm a crazy Norwegian guy looking to meet people on here maybe perhaps even a little romance but I don't hold out much on that haha.


 

Wecome, supercuteGuy!

:blush:


----------



## perensky

thank you for the welcome, Surly, you are very beautiful too haha


----------



## Surlysomething

perensky said:


> thank you for the welcome, Surly, you are very beautiful too haha


 

Haha. Thank you.


----------



## kayrae

I used to live in Sacramento. in fact, I'm going rafting there this weekend! 

ADVANCED HAPPY BIRTHDAY!



yourpersonalpenguin said:


> name: Jessica
> age: 19 on the 28th of august
> location: Sacramento, California
> occupation: I work with special kids.
> music: lords of acid, flogging molly, drop kick murphy's, counting crows
> likes: WAFFLES! reading fantasy, watching sci-fi, chatting with friends, my housewife, spongebob, spontaneity, hot apple pie with french vanilla ice cream dizzled with caramel.
> dislikes: LIARS!!!, normalities, raw onions
> about me: I make motherfuckers out of the guys I like, but don't worry it's not as bad as it sounds. I am an oddball who likes to have fun, but my idea of fun can be different than a lot of people's. I am a stubborn BBW, starting college this year and recently single. I'm looking for friends, but anything can happen. I try everything once to see if I like it and again to be sure. Trust me when I say you have never met anyone quite like me. Feel Free to ask questions, they will be responded to, but not always answered.


----------



## Ulfhedinn

yourpersonalpenguin said:


> name: Jessica
> age: 19 on the 28th of august
> location: Sacramento, California
> occupation: I work with special kids.
> music: lords of acid, flogging molly, drop kick murphy's, counting crows
> likes: WAFFLES! reading fantasy, watching sci-fi, chatting with friends, my housewife, spongebob, spontaneity, hot apple pie with french vanilla ice cream dizzled with caramel.
> dislikes: LIARS!!!, normalities, raw onions
> about me: I make motherfuckers out of the guys I like, but don't worry it's not as bad as it sounds. I am an oddball who likes to have fun, but my idea of fun can be different than a lot of people's. I am a stubborn BBW, starting college this year and recently single. I'm looking for friends, but anything can happen. I try everything once to see if I like it and again to be sure. Trust me when I say you have never met anyone quite like me. Feel Free to ask questions, they will be responded to, but not always answered.




Yay! You made it! *does dance of happiness*


----------



## sprint45_45

I did this when i first joined a while ago, but just started becomin active now.

name:spencer
Age:19
Location:western NY
Occupation:student/office depot
Music:southern/classic rock little feat, gov't mule, allman brothers, the boss(best concert i have ever seen), any jam band type stuff
Likes:Nascar(go clint and kyle petty), football(go bills and bama), epcimafia, scrubs, topgear, anything to do with cars, beer, mighty taco, movies
dislikes:assholes, and lettuce
about me: I am dude who is going to college. I will try anything once, some have funny results. I am really laid back.


----------



## Surlysomething

sprint45_45 said:


> dislikes:assholes, and lettuce


 

For some reason, this totally cracked me up.

Haha.


----------



## chm85

mfdoom said:


> intentional or not, i enjoy the fact that you mentioned Miles twice.



haha that was completely un-intentional. but i do really like miles.


----------



## garbled

Hi all
name:Garrett
Age:42
Location: Dublin Ireland
Occupation:IT Professional
Music:Miles Davis, Tom waits, Springsteen, charlie Mingus, lots of different stuff
Likes:Rugby, Food, Opinionated People,
dislikes:Body facists, insipid people and courgettes
about me: interested in pretty much everything thats happeing in this world ,a man of big appetites and strong opinions


----------



## grandecafe1

SpecialK said:


> Thanks Becky!  It was so wonderful to see you in Vegas again. *HUGS*



SPK! I found you! :bounce:
Hi honey {waving} 
I can not get over how HUGE this board is. lol! :shocked: 
hugs
much love 
gc


----------



## grandecafe1

I forgot add pictures last time so here goes;

View attachment menaughty.jpg


View attachment cheasmile1.jpg


View attachment mehappy.jpg


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Wow! So so so many new faces at the moment! I cant keep up with this thread......welcome all  Dont be strangers!


----------



## powderfinger

Seems like someone is going to have to start a thread where we can discuss how good "Bitches Brew" is with all the new Miles fans signing up here.


----------



## chm85

powderfinger said:


> Seems like someone is going to have to start a thread where we can discuss how good "Bitches Brew" is with all the new Miles fans signing up here.



Bitches Brew is awesome but I've always been partial to Tribute to Jack Johnson or Sketches of Spain


----------



## garbled

Bitches brew is an amazing recording, my ony problem with it is the thousands of pale imitations that it spawned.


----------



## KHayes666

powderfinger said:


> Seems like someone is going to have to start a thread where we can discuss how good "Bitches Brew" is with all the new Miles fans signing up here.



Aerosmith....Rock in a Hard Place...track 3 i think lol


----------



## Uncle Squid

Greetings programs!

Name: Uncle Squid
Age: "something like 36"
Location: Austin, TX
Profession: stable boy (not really but I was too embarrassed to say tech support)
Music: metal, trip hop, hip hop (esp. chopped and screwed)
Likes: violent video games, fish tanks, photography, beer
Dislikes: politics
About me: PacFlt Navy brat, bohemian, tie-dyed headbanger. Fat enough to have to buy fat clothes but I can still ride a roller coaster.
picture: 

View attachment 413983514_f374d0e055.jpg


----------



## dray_koe

nice to meet everyone


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

dray_koe said:


> nice to meet everyone



Oh my..................hai


----------



## Buttons

Name: Rachel
Age: pushing 28
Location: Arizona
Profession: Medical Biller
Music: EVERYTHING.
Likes: movies, music, quotes, muscle cars, original Nintendo, sarcastic humor
Dislikes: cockroaches, winter, celery
About me: Mother of an almost 2 year old little girl.


----------



## CAMellie

keeothie said:


> Newbie here....I've been lurking for a bit and decided it was time to post.
> 
> *Name*: Kathleen
> *Location*: Sacramento, CA
> *Profession*: Program Assistant for a nonprofit organization
> *Music*: I like almost everything except "Contemporary" Country (shudder), but I'm partial to classical, big band, world, and alternative.
> *Likes*: Coffee, old vine zinfandel, Tenacious D, Netflix, the Italian grocery store by my house, driving west at sunset for no particular reason, folks who are fat and sassy (like me!), Indiana Jones, the library, David Sedaris, Mario Kart, and zombie movies of all kinds.
> *Dislikes*: Doing the dishes, spiders, girls and guys who overdo it with the fake tanner, crappy romance novels, my webhosting company at work, Hummers (the car), chick flicks (I'm looking at you, Meg Ryan), extreme heat, and burnt coffee.
> *About Me*: Twenty-something geeky gal who still has her original Nintendo. I stumbled on this website quite by accident, and it warms the cockles of my black little heart to know this place and all of you lovely people exist!
> 
> Here the obligatory crappy cell phone self portrait:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to meeting some like-minded folks here! Have a lovely day




Welcome...from a fellow life-long Sacramentan. *waves and stuff* Tenacious D rocks and I have an original Atari *smug*


----------



## Blackjack

Uncle Squid said:


> Greetings programs!



Anyone who kicks off their introduction with a _Tron _quote is definitely off to a good start in my book.


----------



## fatlane

Uncle Squid said:


> Greetings programs!
> 
> Name: Uncle Squid
> Age: "something like 36"
> Location: Austin, TX
> Profession: stable boy (not really but I was too embarrassed to say tech support)
> Music: metal, trip hop, hip hop (esp. chopped and screwed)
> Likes: violent video games, fish tanks, photography, beer
> Dislikes: politics
> About me: PacFlt Navy brat, bohemian, tie-dyed headbanger. Fat enough to have to buy fat clothes but I can still ride a roller coaster.
> picture:



Saaaaaaaaaaay... is that pic from the USS Texas?


----------



## chm85

garbled said:


> Bitches brew is an amazing recording, my ony problem with it is the thousands of pale imitations that it spawned.



this is true much of jazz fusion since then has been complete garbage


----------



## Genevieve

Just found the site and wanted to say hi 

Me..30something in NC. 
Luvs - Live music, travel, Thai food and goodhearted people
Not Luvs - mean people and those who don't recycle


----------



## furious styles

Blackjack said:


> Anyone who kicks off their introduction with a _Tron _quote is definitely off to a good start in my book.



with the information i can access, i can run things 900 to 1200 times better than any human.


----------



## Uncle Squid

fatlane said:


> Saaaaaaaaaaay... is that pic from the USS Texas?



It is. My buddy Ed and I went up there shooting about a year or so ago.


----------



## Uncle Squid

Blackjack said:


> Anyone who kicks off their introduction with a _Tron _quote is definitely off to a good start in my book.



I started to say "Greeting and felicitations, children of technology" but I figured that might be a bit too obscure


----------



## fatlane

Uncle Squid said:


> It is. My buddy Ed and I went up there shooting about a year or so ago.



Thought I recognized it. I was just there a few weeks ago.


----------



## 18121984666

:kiss2: hey folks 

View attachment DSCF0890.JPG


----------



## Shosh

MsAlpha said:


> :kiss2: hey folks




Hi and welcome. I love pretty umbrellas.


----------



## Bi-servantgirl

Hey all I have been trying to get on here for a while, between the lack of time, trying when the server was down, and then forgetting about it again, I am finally here...

I am 36 

From Sin City NV

I am a Web Model/Chat host

and Full time Live-in Child Care Provider

I am a MAJOR Harry Potter lover, and very sad that I just found out yesterday the movie is being delayed.. broken hearted *sigh

I have two sites coming soon, I am a real person first, and I think I am pretty easy to talk to. Anything else you wanna know just ask...


----------



## garbled

Susannah said:


> Hi and welcome. I love pretty umbrellas.



Susannah ,as any of the other Irish posters here will tell you umbrellas are pretty much a necessity if you live on the rain soaked rock we call home.


----------



## 18121984666

garbled said:


> Susannah ,as any of the other Irish posters here will tell you umbrellas are pretty much a necessity if you live on the rain soaked rock we call home.




True, its August and the town im from is flooded... the golden rule still exists though > Accessorise, accessorise, accessorise!!


----------



## emilybeingemily

Name: Emily
Age: 20
Location: Connecticut (home)/Massachusetts (college)
Profession: student
Music: everything except for rap
Likes: hockey, baseball, music, books, animals, being outside in the fall & winter
Dislikes: summer, being tan, car racing, golf
About me: I'm a 20 year old college student. I have a wonderful boyfriend who I spend most of my free time with and a sweet kitty I spend the rest of my time with.
picture:


----------



## Shosh

garbled said:


> Susannah ,as any of the other Irish posters here will tell you umbrellas are pretty much a necessity if you live on the rain soaked rock we call home.



Ah The Emerald Isle. Love a bit of the craic!



MsAlpha said:


> True, its August and the town im from is flooded... the golden rule still exists though > Accessorise, accessorise, accessorise!!



A girl can never have too many handbags and umbrellas.


----------



## Tad

emilybeingemily said:


> Name: Emily
> .....
> Likes: hockey, baseball, music, books, animals, being outside in the fall & winter
> ....
> About me: I'm a 20 year old college student. I have a wonderful boyfriend who I spend most of my free time with and a sweet kitty I spend the rest of my time with.



I just wanted to say I love your user name, just SO perfect and it says so much. Also kudos for listing 'hockey' at the front of your list of likes (actually the whole list is pretty awesome). But one question: do the boyfriend and the cat never show up at the same time? 

ETA: and having finally looked at your pic, I'll add that I think you have great glasses too (on a very pretty woman, but I assume you already know that part)


----------



## teddyadrian

:bounce: I am teddyadrian from the chat. I am glad to enter the forum community. But I also encourage you to join the chat in return 

Just hello then and I hope my face is visible :blush:


----------



## Paul

MsAlpha said:


> :kiss2: hey folks



Very lovely xoxo!


----------



## otomotopia

Name: Jason
Age: 19
Location: CT
Profession: Student/Part time IT and web design work 
Music: Rock, metal, classic rock...... i'll admit it:Classical
Likes: movies, clubs, guitar, working out eek, 
Dislikes: almost nothing... almost.
About me: I'm 19, and, surprisingly, I like to work out. Obv. not my girl though ^^. Im actually bi-(SS)BBW and more normal size, but i "severally dislike" skinny girls bodies.


----------



## shazz2602

Name: Sharon
Age: 27
Location: Near Stratford-upon-avon UK
Profession: Dogs body lol
Music: Like anything really from pop to metal but cant stand reggie or rap
Likes: Movies, clubbing, love my dog, chocolate, traveling and sleepin
Dislikes: Ignorant people, My naturally curly hair and fatist people
About me: I like to think im funny and a nice person i live with my bf and his daughter and the cutist dog in the world! 
Picture: 

View attachment DSC00724[1].jpg


----------



## teddyadrian

Name: Adrian
Age: 37
Location: Bern, Switzerland
Profession: geek
Music: all but country 
Likes: geeking, nerding, bowling, beer, snuggling, ...
Dislikes: tattoos, piercings, astrology, machos, witches, ...
About me: Bouncy teddy bear man, not bhm but still snuggly 

:blush::doh::smitten::wubu:


----------



## JoeFA

name: Joe
age: 21 on 19th october
location: London, England
occupation: Student, last year
music: Indie, Rock, Pop, Some hip-hop, lots really
likes: Music, BBWs, Clubbing, Hanging out with friends, most things
dislikes: Idiots, George Bush, Metal, Weird vegetables (ewww)
about me: I love music, it's my primary interest apart from clubbing and BBWs (though i probably like BBWs the best). I've been interested in BBWs ever since i was about 14 but only really accepted it last year. I've travelled alot, been to New York, Madrid, Barcelona, Poland, hoping to go more places next year. Anything else you wanna know just ask :happy:


----------



## Krazykush

name: Danielle
age: 25
location: Detroit, MI
occupation: stock tech
music: most genres i like. My tastes change like the seasons.
likes: Lucielle the Wonder Pillow, thunderstorms crackling amist dark grey skies, all aspects of food, cultural documentaries
dislikes: people who spray too much air freshner in the bathroom, slow drivers, musicals, long fingernails (I'm a habitual biter)
about me: I'm a pretty laid back happy-go-lucky type. It takes a heck of a lot to ruffle my feathers. Also, I'm a rather eccentric person. 

View attachment meee2.jpg


View attachment mmmmeeee3.jpg


----------



## jooliebug

Hello everybody. I haven't been online much lately,so I thought I would just welcome everyone new and howdy to all the old timers.


----------



## Krazykush

Thanx for the welcome, jooliebug.


----------



## 18121984666

Thanks paul. :bow:


----------



## Sandie S-R

A hearty Dimensions "WELCOME" to all the new folks lately. It never ceases to amaze me how many new people keep wandering in here every week. This is a big site, so poke around and check out all the various boards, and see where you feel comfy enough to post. We hope you enjoy our little corner of the web!


----------



## MancFA

Hi from the UK,

Name: Rob
Age: 21
Location: Manchester, England
Occupation: Just graduated, working part time for now till something better comes up
Music: Oasis, Stone Roses, Santana, Ting Tings, Ray Charles, Sam Cooke, Jodeci, loads more
Likes: Manchester United, football, movies, cooking, tennis, BBWs (although I am bi-sizual to an extent I guess), tea 
Dislikes: People who are overaggressive and cant admit when theyre wrong


----------



## Gingembre

Hi Rob, and welcome 
I just graduated too - altho where I'm now stuck is nowhere as cool as Manchester!
Always nice to have some more Brits on board. And I just want to congratulate you on your, obviously ace, music tastes!
L x


----------



## Paul

MsAlpha said:


> Thanks paul. :bow:



Your welcome. Its good to have another poster from "across the pond".


----------



## KHayes666

emilybeingemily said:


> Name: Emily
> Age: 20
> Location: Connecticut (home)/*Massachusetts* (college)
> Profession: student
> Music: everything except for rap
> Likes: hockey, baseball, music, books, animals, being outside in the fall & winter
> Dislikes: summer, being tan, car racing, golf
> About me: I'm a 20 year old college student. *I have a wonderful boyfriend who I spend most of my free time with* and a sweet kitty I spend the rest of my time with.
> picture:




AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*punches wall*

Ok...i feel better


----------



## juniper

Hi!

I'm Juniper, I have a real name, but it's a secret! :O
I'm 24 years old.
I live in the Netherlands where they have not heard of nice clothes in bigger sizes yet.
I just graduated from university and am supposed to be looking for a proper job.
I'm a bit insecure about my weight, and for the longest time I thought no one would ever like me like this. But I was wrong and here I am.
I'm here to learn, to share, to blatantly flirt (I hope) and to just have a good time! 

View attachment IMG_3707.jpg


----------



## Sandie S-R

Welcome Juniper! Very cute picture.


----------



## JigglyJess

juniper said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm Juniper, I have a real name, but it's a secret! :O
> I'm 24 years old.
> I live in the Netherlands where they have not heard of nice clothes in bigger sizes yet.
> I just graduated from university and am supposed to be looking for a proper job.
> I'm a bit insecure about my weight, and for the longest time I thought no one would ever like me like this. But I was wrong and here I am.
> I'm here to learn, to share, to blatantly flirt (I hope) and to just have a good time!



Welcome Juniper! You have come to the right place to work on those silly insecurities!!


----------



## StellaMaris

Hello everyone!

So I guess it is my turn now. I've been sneeking around for a couple of days and all the threads I've read where fantastic and really somehow blow my mind. 
I don't know why but just reading here gave me a bit more self confidence so thank you for that! 

My name is Anna and I am 29 years old. Originally I am from Germany but I live near Dublin/Ireland for over a year now and i just LOVE it! I always wanted to come here as I have irish roots and I am so happy I finally made it. 

Profession: office job
Music: nearly everything, depends on my mood. But if I have to quote bands/sangers I would say Prince, Madonna, Kosheen, Linkin Park, Goldfrapp, VnV Nation, GoethesErben, Abba, Nightwish, Mike Oldfield, Vast, Einstuerzende Neubauten, Evanescence, Fatboy Slim, The Doors, Aslan, Muse, Faithless.. (just to quote a few  )
Likes: BOOKS, Music, Computers, Movies, sweets :eat2:, sleeping, laughing, Nerds & Geeks
About me: Shy. :blush: Open. Introverted. Naive. Humanistic-melancholic-phlegmatic hedonist with a good sense of humor. 
Picture: 

View attachment IMG_2044.jpg


----------



## garbled

Hi Stella, nice to see another Irish based poster on board, check out the thread on the BBW night out in dublin we are trying to organise.
Garrett


----------



## fade

hey, I'm new round here 
I'm actually quite rubbish at writing about me, so I'm sorry if this is boring.
I currently live in a small town in essex although I have roots from all over the place!
I listen to pretty much every type of music, I could be listening to deep forest one minute then malice mizer the next!
I also do some cosplay sometimes, I am slightly obsessed with japanese things.
I am a gamer, at the moment my favourite consoles are the xbox 360 and the wii.
I love body modification, I currently have 25 piercings, 6 microdermal implants, and, 1 tattoo, I am planning more.

well thats all I can think of right now....so, here I am:


----------



## CodiBrock

Hey there! I've actually already posted and introduction, but it was months and months ago. I've changed quite a bit since then, as has my life, so I figured I'd just post a brand new one! 

My very unique handle is also my equally unique name. Just have to pop a space in there. I used to really despise having such a typically male name, but now I wouldn't change it for the world. I'm 18 and live in Portland, Oregon. It's not my hometown though. I originally hail from some podunk little town in Washington named Kelso. I moved after I graduated High School in June. Portland always has and always will be the only place to feel like 'home'. So home is here. It's where I hang my hat, and where I plan to for quite some time. And seeing as I've only been living here for about a month, maybe a little more, I don't have many friends in the area yet. Meaning I have in depth conversations with the basil in the kitchen. I live with my sister and her boyfriend, and we're growing basil, thyme, mint, a palm, and a few succulents. The mint is a little too sickly to be very good at conversation, the palm is always asleep, the thyme is snobby, and I don't think the succulents speak English. They just kind of sit there and smile at me every time I talk to them. But the basil. The basil is a goodhearted, chatty little fellow. 

As far as likes and dislikes go, I love a good cup of coffee, and I'll never say no to listening to a cool new song. I don't listen to a specific genre, I get on kicks of various artists. Right now, it's a Panic! At The Disco kick, but before that was Bit Shifter (video game techno <3), and before that a local band named Vagabond Opera. I devour books, when I have the time to read. I don't have a job yet or anything, but I babysit my niece 7-10 hours a day, depending on how my sister and her boyfriend work. One of my favorite hobbies is thinking. No joke! I love things that make my gears work harder. I adore puzzles of any variety, and love to get frustrated at them when I can't figure them out. 

My most prized possession is my 12ga septum piercing. Yes, I know. A hole in my body. But it's become my worry stone of sorts. I tug on it a lot, and mindlessly fiddle with it. 

I should probably end this now. I'm narcissistic and can talk about myself for ages! 

Here's a picture, as a reward to reading all of that. Even if you didn't, I don't care. Look at me anyway. =)

It's a horrendous picture, but the most recent. It was taken back in... May? I think. I was on a field trip with my Japanese Club at school.


----------



## Tad

Great re-intro, Codi! 

And take good care of that Basil.....being in the house with a baby for hours every day can be really isolating. Given that you like things to think about, if you get bored with the Basil, have you tried turning on NPR (public radio)? (or else if you have the appropriate network connections and computer placement, stream in international radio, like the CBC from Canada, BBC from England, etc). Gives some adult input when you are in baby-land. My wife swears she never would have made it through the baby years without CBC radio.

Is there a plan on how long you'll be baby-caring for your sister? Or just playing it by ear?


----------



## jooliebug

Welcome Fade and Codi


----------



## DanKiiDoLL

Ok so I'm pretty new here! Just thought I'd post and introduce myself =o)
Name: Dankii
Age: 19
Location: Southern california

Interests: ANIMALS! guitar, writing, music of course, texting LOL

So about me, I'm a vegetarian and I love all animals and reptiles. I have a few piercings kinda want more, definately want some tats! I have a boyfriend but I'm definately open to friends, man or woman. I love meeting new people but only respectful people who can carry on a decent conversation. I love zebra print and my puppy lucy aaaand ya that's about it!











THAT'S ME!


----------



## Paul

Welcome DanKiiDoll. That's a cute couple of pics.



DanKiiDoLL said:


> Ok so I'm pretty new here! Just thought I'd post and introduce myself =o)
> Name: Dankii
> Age: 19
> Location: Southern california
> 
> Interests: ANIMALS! guitar, writing, music of course, texting LOL
> 
> So about me, I'm a vegetarian and I love all animals and reptiles. I have a few piercings kinda want more, definately want some tats! I have a boyfriend but I'm definately open to friends, man or woman. I love meeting new people but only respectful people who can carry on a decent conversation. I love zebra print and my puppy lucy aaaand ya that's about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S ME!


----------



## PinkElephant

I have been visiting Dimensions for almost 9 years now. I am in my 20's and am on the quiet side. I like reading (right now I'm reading the Shock Doctorine by Naomi Klein), spending time outside, playing music, making art.**I have been slim my entire life but have dreamt of becoming fat so this year I finally decided to become fat for real. In the past several months I have gained over 30 pounds and have recently passed 200 pounds!* My goal is to gain another 70 to 100 pounds. ** I am still very active so I hope to be fat & fit!

Here I am (with my good friend Mr.B) 





[/IMG]


----------



## bmann0413

DanKiiDoLL said:


> Ok so I'm pretty new here! Just thought I'd post and introduce myself =o)
> Name: Dankii
> Age: 19
> Location: Southern california
> 
> Interests: ANIMALS! guitar, writing, music of course, texting LOL
> 
> So about me, I'm a vegetarian and I love all animals and reptiles. I have a few piercings kinda want more, definately want some tats! I have a boyfriend but I'm definately open to friends, man or woman. I love meeting new people but only respectful people who can carry on a decent conversation. I love zebra print and my puppy lucy aaaand ya that's about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S ME!



You're pretty! Welcome to Dims!


----------



## Sheislegend.

You are a cutie, pinkelephant!

My name is Taryn, and I just joined this site today. I am 24 years old, and graduated a year ago with a bachelors degree in biology and chemistry. I am currently applying to medical school, in hopes of getting in for Fall 2009 admission. I am also taking American Sign Language, with hopes of becoming fluent, and being a doctor with the ability to sign to deaf patients. 

I also dig music immensely, and go to shows at local venues as often as I can. I design my own shirts as well, so I use the music and artistic side to balance the science side of me. 

So, hello to everyone.


----------



## inertiatic_sks

Welppp, I'm Sterling. I live in Fort Worth, Tejas. I'm a music composition major with a concentration on guitar and journalism minor at the University of North Texas in Denton. All I really do is listen to muzak and attempt to play guitar. If you wanna get to know me better, I'm down to talk to some new faces


----------



## PinkElephant

Who me? (blushing) -Thank you, it is not very often I get complimented from a beautiful woman. 
*Good luck with the medical school application process. I hope things work out for you. It seems you are going to be able to do some amazing things in helping people!

Cheers to art, music, and science!


----------



## hardwireglitch

Hello, i'm Hardwireglitch. What brought me here?, lol, prolly the same thing that brought the rest of us here, I love a beautifully thick woman, but then again, anyone in their "right" mind does.


----------



## SxxxyCoatedBBW

Hello everyone, I have been a luker on the dimensions threads for quite sometime and have appreciated some of the insightful, intriguing, and compelling discussion on here. So I decided to join in. 

I live in central NJ, was recently downsized in my position as a Human Resources Specialist and currently looking for work while keeping my head up!

I am a BBW that beleives in the health at any size approach. 
I hope to participate in a lot of disucssion. Hugs and *friendly* hellos to all. 

As soon as I can figure out how to make my photos smaller for publishing I will.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

DanKiiDoLL said:


> Ok so I'm pretty new here! Just thought I'd post and introduce myself
> Name: Dankii
> Age: 19
> Location: Southern california
> 
> Interests: ANIMALS! guitar, writing, music of course, texting LOL
> 
> So about me, I'm a vegetarian and I love all animals and reptiles. I have a few piercings kinda want more, definately want some tats! I have a boyfriend but I'm definately open to friends, man or woman. I love meeting new people but only respectful people who can carry on a decent conversation. I love zebra print and my puppy lucy aaaand ya that's about it!
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S ME!





CodiBrock said:


> Hey there! I've actually already posted and introduction, but it was months and months ago. I've changed quite a bit since then, as has my life, so I figured I'd just post a brand new one!
> 
> My very unique handle is also my equally unique name. Just have to pop a space in there. I used to really despise having such a typically male name, but now I wouldn't change it for the world. I'm 18 and live in Portland, Oregon. It's not my hometown though. I originally hail from some podunk little town in Washington named Kelso. I moved after I graduated High School in June. Portland always has and always will be the only place to feel like 'home'. So home is here. It's where I hang my hat, and where I plan to for quite some time. And seeing as I've only been living here for about a month, maybe a little more, I don't have many friends in the area yet. Meaning I have in depth conversations with the basil in the kitchen. I live with my sister and her boyfriend, and we're growing basil, thyme, mint, a palm, and a few succulents. The mint is a little too sickly to be very good at conversation, the palm is always asleep, the thyme is snobby, and I don't think the succulents speak English. They just kind of sit there and smile at me every time I talk to them. But the basil. The basil is a goodhearted, chatty little fellow.
> 
> As far as likes and dislikes go, I love a good cup of coffee, and I'll never say no to listening to a cool new song. I don't listen to a specific genre, I get on kicks of various artists. Right now, it's a Panic! At The Disco kick, but before that was Bit Shifter (video game techno <3), and before that a local band named Vagabond Opera. I devour books, when I have the time to read. I don't have a job yet or anything, but I babysit my niece 7-10 hours a day, depending on how my sister and her boyfriend work. One of my favorite hobbies is thinking. No joke! I love things that make my gears work harder. I adore puzzles of any variety, and love to get frustrated at them when I can't figure them out.
> 
> My most prized possession is my 12ga septum piercing. Yes, I know. A hole in my body. But it's become my worry stone of sorts. I tug on it a lot, and mindlessly fiddle with it.
> 
> I should probably end this now. I'm narcissistic and can talk about myself for ages!
> 
> Here's a picture, as a reward to reading all of that. Even if you didn't, I don't care. Look at me anyway.
> 
> It's a horrendous picture, but the most recent. It was taken back in... May? I think. I was on a field trip with my Japanese Club at school.






fade said:


> hey, I'm new round here
> I'm actually quite rubbish at writing about me, so I'm sorry if this is boring.
> I currently live in a small town in essex although I have roots from all over the place!
> I listen to pretty much every type of music, I could be listening to deep forest one minute then malice mizer the next!
> I also do some cosplay sometimes, I am slightly obsessed with japanese things.
> I am a gamer, at the moment my favourite consoles are the xbox 360 and the wii.
> I love body modification, I currently have 25 piercings, 6 microdermal implants, and, 1 tattoo, I am planning more.
> 
> well thats all I can think of right now....so, here I am:





StellaMaris said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> So I guess it is my turn now. I've been sneeking around for a couple of days and all the threads I've read where fantastic and really somehow blow my mind.
> I don't know why but just reading here gave me a bit more self confidence so thank you for that!
> 
> My name is Anna and I am 29 years old. Originally I am from Germany but I live near Dublin/Ireland for over a year now and i just LOVE it! I always wanted to come here as I have irish roots and I am so happy I finally made it.
> 
> Profession: office job
> Music: nearly everything, depends on my mood. But if I have to quote bands/sangers I would say Prince, Madonna, Kosheen, Linkin Park, Goldfrapp, VnV Nation, GoethesErben, Abba, Nightwish, Mike Oldfield, Vast, Einstuerzende Neubauten, Evanescence, Fatboy Slim, The Doors, Aslan, Muse, Faithless.. (just to quote a few  )
> Likes: BOOKS, Music, Computers, Movies, sweets :eat2:, sleeping, laughing, Nerds & Geeks
> About me: Shy. :blush: Open. Introverted. Naive. Humanistic-melancholic-phlegmatic hedonist with a good sense of humor.
> Picture:





juniper said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm Juniper, I have a real name, but it's a secret! :O
> I'm 24 years old.
> I live in the Netherlands where they have not heard of nice clothes in bigger sizes yet.
> I just graduated from university and am supposed to be looking for a proper job.
> I'm a bit insecure about my weight, and for the longest time I thought no one would ever like me like this. But I was wrong and here I am.
> I'm here to learn, to share, to blatantly flirt (I hope) and to just have a good time!





PinkElephant said:


> I have been visiting Dimensions for almost 9 years now. I am in my 20's and am on the quiet side. I like reading (right now I'm reading the Shock Doctorine by Naomi Klein), spending time outside, playing music, making art.**I have been slim my entire life but have dreamt of becoming fat so this year I finally decided to become fat for real. In the past several months I have gained over 30 pounds and have recently passed 200 pounds!* My goal is to gain another 70 to 100 pounds. ** I am still very active so I hope to be fat & fit!
> 
> Here I am (with my good friend Mr.B)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]





Sheislegend. said:


> You are a cutie, pinkelephant!
> 
> My name is Taryn, and I just joined this site today. I am 24 years old, and graduated a year ago with a bachelors degree in biology and chemistry. I am currently applying to medical school, in hopes of getting in for Fall 2009 admission. I am also taking American Sign Language, with hopes of becoming fluent, and being a doctor with the ability to sign to deaf patients.
> 
> I also dig music immensely, and go to shows at local venues as often as I can. I design my own shirts as well, so I use the music and artistic side to balance the science side of me.
> 
> So, hello to everyone.





inertiatic_sks said:


> Welppp, I'm Sterling. I live in Fort Worth, Tejas. I'm a music composition major with a concentration on guitar and journalism minor at the University of North Texas in Denton. All I really do is listen to muzak and attempt to play guitar. If you wanna get to know me better, I'm down to talk to some new faces





hardwireglitch said:


> Hello, i'm Hardwireglitch. What brought me here?, lol, prolly the same thing that brought the rest of us here, I love a beautifully thick woman, but then again, anyone in their "right" mind does.





SxxxyCoatedBBW said:


> Hello everyone, I have been a luker on the dimensions threads for quite sometime and have appreciated some of the insightful, intriguing, and compelling discussion on here. So I decided to join in.
> 
> I live in central NJ, was recently downsized in my position as a Human Resources Specialist and currently looking for work while keeping my head up!
> 
> I am a BBW that beleives in the health at any size approach.
> I hope to participate in a lot of disucssion. Hugs and *friendly* hellos to all.
> 
> As soon as I can figure out how to make my photos smaller for publishing I will.



Welcome to each and every one of you 

*curtsies* from the Fairy


----------



## littlefairywren

Decided not to lurk around anymore and now introduce myself......so here goes

*Name* Kimberly

*Age* 40

*Location* Sydney, Australia (are there any other Aussies about)

*Profession* Home Carer

*Music* Love my music, anything from Classical to a touch of Hard Rock but NOT Heavy Metal and beyond

*Likes* Random acts of kindness, smiles, laughter and animals

*Dislikes* Narrow mindedness, catty girls, arrogance, greed and liars

*About me* Separated for over 2 and a half years and divorced as of yesterday. No kids, just a psychotic cat named Mouse I think I am between a BBW and a SSBBW. Lots of wibbly bits LOL


----------



## BOXER

Hi everybody im John, actually been a member for a wee while but havent posted here yet or done much posting at all for that matter! I hope to do alot more soon!
I live in sunny Scotland and have always liked the larger ladies! I like a good piss up and a laugh but can sit in and with a takeaway and a dvd just the same!


OK I HAD planned on posting a picture but it says mine are too big! Im sure ive heard of people downsizing there pics, any help? Sorry i suck with computers!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

BOXER said:


> Hi everybody im John, actually been a member for a wee while but havent posted here yet or done much posting at all for that matter! I hope to do alot more soon!
> I live in sunny Scotland and have always liked the larger ladies! I like a good piss up and a laugh but can sit in and with a takeaway and a dvd just the same!
> 
> 
> OK I HAD planned on posting a picture but it says mine are too big! Im sure ive heard of people downsizing there pics, any help? Sorry i suck with computers!


Hi Boxer, first of all welcome to Dims!  Nice to see another Uk'er on here and secondly I usually resize my pictures on simple old Paint. Open up the pic you want to resize in paint and click on 'Image' on the tool bar section, then go to 'Resize/skew' which will open up a little box where you can change the percentage size of the pic, just change the 100% to a lower percentage an you should be sorted....


----------



## hardestlittlebutton

Hello! I guess this is as good a way as any to get introduced, eh? 

*Name:* Haley
*Age:* 21
*Location:* Fredericksburg, VA
*Profession:* Professional student
*Music:* I like just about everything. Jack White is my favorite musician of all time, but lately I've been on a huge Aerosmith and Grateful Dead kick.
*Likes:* Kitties, collaging, writing, and kitties.
*Dislikes:* Feeling negatively about myself.
*About me:* My boyfriend is a lurker on this board (don't think he has a username even), and he showed this to me as a way to encourage me to accept my body and find other people like us! (He's not big, but he sho do like the junk in my trunk!)
*Picture:*





I'm on the left. That's my sister, Rachel, on the right.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79

hi i'm rob i've been here for awhile but haven't been on here in a long time so i thought i would say hi again

Me--- I'm 29 years old i'm 6 foot brown hair baby blue eyes and a bit of a baby face which can be a gift and a curse
Location----Rochester,PA it's just outside of Pittsburgh
Likes----writing poetry,listening to all types of music,watching a good movie,playing basketball,traveling,enjoying nature,simply going out with friends or enjoying a quiet night at home oh yea and i love big women 
Dislikes----negative people,fat haters,liars,cheats
About Me---well lets i'm funny i'm very creative i love to have fun i'm a very good person and i have been told a very good friend the type that would give you the shirt off my back while i freeze that is just how i am


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> hi i'm rob i've been here for awhile but haven't been on here in a long time so i thought i would say hi again
> 
> Me--- I'm 29 years old i'm 6 foot brown hair baby blue eyes and a bit of a baby face which can be a gift and a curse
> Location----Rochester,PA it's just outside of Pittsburgh
> Likes----writing poetry,listening to all types of music,watching a good movie,playing basketball,traveling,enjoying nature,simply going out with friends or enjoying a quiet night at home oh yea and i love big women
> Dislikes----negative people,fat haters,liars,cheats
> About Me---well lets i'm funny i'm very creative i love to have fun i'm a very good person and i have been told a very good friend the type that would give you the shirt off my back while i freeze that is just how i am


Hey you! Long time no see!!! One of the very first people I ever chatted to on here! Nice to see you again!


----------



## Paul

Wekcome. Thanks for delurking. I love the name you chose for your cat, Mouse!


----------



## sugapeech

Hi all!! Just a quick intro.

I am from the UK and just found this forum last week.

After years of self hate and loathing... worrying and panicing about my weight I am finaly in a place where I actually love myself and realise my weight doesn't determine my character. All the negative actions, words etc by others and even myself had me all hating on me but now I am like "so what" If you like how I look good.. if you dont good... It has nothing to do with me. It's great... I cam wear what I want do what I like and feel free.

Anyway good to be here


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> hi i'm rob i've been here for awhile but haven't been on here in a long time so i thought i would say hi again
> 
> Me--- I'm 29 years old i'm 6 foot brown hair baby blue eyes and a bit of a baby face which can be a gift and a curse
> Location----Rochester,PA it's just outside of Pittsburgh
> Likes----writing poetry,listening to all types of music,watching a good movie,playing basketball,traveling,enjoying nature,simply going out with friends or enjoying a quiet night at home oh yea and i love big women
> Dislikes----negative people,fat haters,liars,cheats
> About Me---well lets i'm funny i'm very creative i love to have fun i'm a very good person and i have been told a very good friend the type that would give you the shirt off my back while i freeze that is just how i am



I remember you. Glad to see you back. Hope you stick around


----------



## Sandie S-R

Welcome sugapeech! Glad to have you join us.


----------



## mariac1966

sugapeech said:


> Hi all!! Just a quick intro.
> 
> I am from the UK and just found this forum last week.
> 
> After years of self hate and loathing... worrying and panicing about my weight I am finaly in a place where I actually love myself and realise my weight doesn't determine my character. All the negative actions, words etc by others and even myself had me all hating on me but now I am like "so what" If you like how I look good.. if you dont good... It has nothing to do with me. It's great... I cam wear what I want do what I like and feel free.
> 
> Anyway good to be here


----------



## mariac1966

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> hi i'm rob i've been here for awhile but haven't been on here in a long time so i thought i would say hi again
> 
> Me--- I'm 29 years old i'm 6 foot brown hair baby blue eyes and a bit of a baby face which can be a gift and a curse
> Location----Rochester,PA it's just outside of Pittsburgh
> Likes----writing poetry,listening to all types of music,watching a good movie,playing basketball,traveling,enjoying nature,simply going out with friends or enjoying a quiet night at home oh yea and i love big women
> Dislikes----negative people,fat haters,liars,cheats
> About Me---well lets i'm funny i'm very creative i love to have fun i'm a very good person and i have been told a very good friend the type that would give you the shirt off my back while i freeze that is just how i am


----------



## mariac1966

BOXER said:


> Hi everybody im John, actually been a member for a wee while but havent posted here yet or done much posting at all for that matter! I hope to do alot more soon!
> I live in sunny Scotland and have always liked the larger ladies! I like a good piss up and a laugh but can sit in and with a takeaway and a dvd just the same!
> 
> 
> OK I HAD planned on posting a picture but it says mine are too big! Im sure ive heard of people downsizing there pics, any help? Sorry i suck with computers!








The site that I use to downsize my pictures is www.imagebam.com. I know there are other sites and everyone has their own preference.


----------



## sugapeech

thanks for the lovely welcome xxx


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Hey you! Long time no see!!! One of the very first people I ever chatted to on here! Nice to see you again!



hi it's good to see you too i hope everything is well with you it has definetly been awhile


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I remember you. Glad to see you back. Hope you stick around



awww you do remember me i'm flattered yea i plan on being around for awhile this time i hope you are having a wonderful day


----------



## Proner

Hey I'm a newcomer so I introduce myself

Name: Pierre-Louis
Location: France
Profession: Student
Music: All types with a preference for '80's rock band
Likes: surfing, hanging out with friends, wake up on the beach, writing
Dislikes: people who think nature is a garbage can, liars, agressivity
About me: I'm a 21 year old french guy 
Pictures:


----------



## BOXER

mariac1966 said:


> The site that I use to downsize my pictures is www.imagebam.com. I know there are other sites and everyone has their own preference.



Cheers mariac 
Heres a pic of me on holiday, sweaty and red lol! 

View attachment SALOU_147_opt[2].JPG


----------



## BOXER

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Hi Boxer, first of all welcome to Dims!  Nice to see another Uk'er on here and secondly I usually resize my pictures on simple old Paint. Open up the pic you want to resize in paint and click on 'Image' on the tool bar section, then go to 'Resize/skew' which will open up a little box where you can change the percentage size of the pic, just change the 100% to a lower percentage an you should be sorted....



Thanxs for the advise Missy 
And where about in the uk does ur fine self reside?


----------



## mariac1966

BOXER said:


> Cheers mariac
> Heres a pic of me on holiday, sweaty and red lol!



Wow! Very handsome indeed!!  :blush:


----------



## BOXER

mariac1966 said:


> Wow! Very handsome indeed!!  :blush:



Aww thanxs! :blush:


----------



## Proner

Pictures:








[/QUOTE]

I hope it will be good this time i'm sorry I have some problems with computers :doh: 

View attachment phto01.jpg


----------



## Gingembre

Mon Dieu!
Bonjour Monsieur Proner... :batting:


----------



## mariac1966

Proner said:


> Pictures:
> 
> I hope it will be good this time i'm sorry I have some problems with computers :doh:


----------



## Saxphon

DanKiiDoLL said:


> Ok so I'm pretty new here! Just thought I'd post and introduce myself =o)
> Name: Dankii
> Age: 19
> Location: Southern california
> 
> Interests: ANIMALS! guitar, writing, music of course, texting LOL
> 
> So about me, I'm a vegetarian and I love all animals and reptiles. I have a few piercings kinda want more, definately want some tats! I have a boyfriend but I'm definately open to friends, man or woman. I love meeting new people but only respectful people who can carry on a decent conversation. I love zebra print and my puppy lucy aaaand ya that's about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S ME!



Sorry I missed this earlier ....... what beautiful pics you have posted here - thats for sharing and welcome to the boards.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

Okay, I did a couple of "quickies" no makeup and just bumming around the house....hopefully I can get someone to do some "fancy" ones of me some time 

HA!


----------



## mariac1966

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Okay, I did a couple of "quickies" no makeup and just bumming around the house....hopefully I can get someone to do some "fancy" ones of me some time
> 
> HA!



Nice picture!!


----------



## CodiBrock

edx said:


> Great re-intro, Codi!
> 
> And take good care of that Basil.....being in the house with a baby for hours every day can be really isolating. Given that you like things to think about, if you get bored with the Basil, have you tried turning on NPR (public radio)? (or else if you have the appropriate network connections and computer placement, stream in international radio, like the CBC from Canada, BBC from England, etc). Gives some adult input when you are in baby-land. My wife swears she never would have made it through the baby years without CBC radio.
> 
> Is there a plan on how long you'll be baby-caring for your sister? Or just playing it by ear?



The niece just went back to her father's for the school year, so now I get to start job hunting and looking for an apartment. It wasn't as bad with her, since she's almost 7. But yeah, I know what you mean. Mostly I read a lot of books when not entertaining the kiddo. I listened to my ipod a lot to while away the hours. Classical music puts a lovely adult spin on a world of cartoons and peanut butter and jelly sandwiches lol.


----------



## Mac5689

Name: Mark, but most people, and anyone on here can call me Mac.

Location: i'm from the North Shore of Suffolk County NY, but i'm right now on the South Shore. 

there not much to say about myself.


----------



## Proner

Gingembre said:


> Mon Dieu!
> Bonjour Monsieur Proner... :batting:



Thanks :blush:

Hello Ms Gingembre you speak french?


----------



## squidgemonster

hi,im Carl,the squidge monster,I live in the uk,and am a lifelong FA,im fairly quiet,so you wouldnt normally find me at BBW bashes.However I have been lurking here for a few years and you all seem a decent bunch,and maybe its time I joined in where I can.
I am a very proud FA and outed myself when in my early twenties and I am never afraid to be seen with a BBW,I have never been married,but have had a few LTRs with some fantastic ones and can still sing the praises of most of them,most of them have been mid size BBWs around 250 lbs,but by chance the latest one was a rare find in the UK,Shes an SSBBW of 450plus,and actually was nearly 600 but health worries have caught up with her now shes in her late 30s and is heading for about 420 or so,which I hope will make a difference,to me she is beautiful at any size,as many BBWs are here
.I want to promote squidging as a relaxing thing and we should do it more often.When we get together we cant keep our hands off each other,and its the most wonderful feeling I have ever experienced.

Best wishes to you all Carl.


----------



## mariac1966

Mac5689 said:


> Name: Mark, but most people, and anyone on here can call me Mac.
> 
> Location: i'm from the North Shore of Suffolk County NY, but i'm right now on the South Shore.
> 
> there not much to say about myself.



Hi ya Mac...


----------



## mariac1966

squidgemonster said:


> hi,im Carl,the squidge monster,I live in the uk,and am a lifelong FA,im fairly quiet,so you wouldnt normally find me at BBW bashes.However I have been lurking here for a few years and you all seem a decent bunch,and maybe its time I joined in where I can.
> I am a very proud FA and outed myself when in my early twenties and I am never afraid to be seen with a BBW,I have never been married,but have had a few LTRs with some fantastic ones and can still sing the praises of most of them,most of them have been mid size BBWs around 250 lbs,but by chance the latest one was a rare find in the UK,Shes an SSBBW of 450plus,and actually was nearly 600 but health worries have caught up with her now shes in her late 30s and is heading for about 420 or so,which I hope will make a difference,to me she is beautiful at any size,as many BBWs are here
> .I want to promote squidging as a relaxing thing and we should do it more often.When we get together we cant keep our hands off each other,and its the most wonderful feeling I have ever experienced.
> 
> Best wishes to you all Carl.





Hi ya Carl,


----------



## qwertyman173

I been away for ages, so I thought I would reintroduce myself!

Name: Andy
Age: 21
Location: UK


Lifelong FA, have never been able to "come out" so to speak until recently. Am still working on it, but am getting there! Glad to see that there are so many others from the UK here!  Hello to everybody!


----------



## mariac1966

qwertyman173 said:


> I been away for ages, so I thought I would reintroduce myself!
> 
> Name: Andy
> Age: 21
> Location: UK
> 
> 
> Lifelong FA, have never been able to "come out" so to speak until recently. Am still working on it, but am getting there! Glad to see that there are so many others from the UK here!  Hello to everybody!


----------



## pinklipsandfathips

Hi All, I am new here! A good friend sent me the link. Happy to be here! (I hope I am posting on the correct thread. haha.)
I am a fat, happy girl in SW Arkansas. I am 40 yrs old and single. I am self employed and love it.


----------



## pinklipsandfathips

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Okay, I did a couple of "quickies" no makeup and just bumming around the house....hopefully I can get someone to do some "fancy" ones of me some time
> 
> HA!




I love this pic!!!


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79

here is some pics since i rentroduced myself


----------



## Sandie S-R

squidgemonster said:


> hi,im Carl,the squidge monster,I live in the uk,and am a lifelong FA,im fairly quiet,so you wouldnt normally find me at BBW bashes.However I have been lurking here for a few years and you all seem a decent bunch,and maybe its time I joined in where I can.
> I am a very proud FA and outed myself when in my early twenties and I am never afraid to be seen with a BBW,I have never been married,but have had a few LTRs with some fantastic ones and can still sing the praises of most of them,most of them have been mid size BBWs around 250 lbs,but by chance the latest one was a rare find in the UK,Shes an SSBBW of 450plus,and actually was nearly 600 but health worries have caught up with her now shes in her late 30s and is heading for about 420 or so,which I hope will make a difference,to me she is beautiful at any size,as many BBWs are here
> .I want to promote squidging as a relaxing thing and we should do it more often.When we get together we cant keep our hands off each other,and its the most wonderful feeling I have ever experienced.
> 
> Best wishes to you all Carl.




Welcome Carl,

For those of us across the pond, what exactly is "squidging"? 


Hoping I don't regret asking. :blush:


----------



## mariac1966

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Okay, I did a couple of "quickies" no makeup and just bumming around the house....hopefully I can get someone to do some "fancy" ones of me some time
> 
> HA!



This is a beautiful picture, Kitty


----------



## mariac1966

pinklipsandfathips said:


> Hi All, I am new here! A good friend sent me the link. Happy to be here! (I hope I am posting on the correct thread. haha.)
> I am a fat, happy girl in SW Arkansas. I am 40 yrs old and single. I am self employed and love it.


----------



## pinkylou

Sorry I dont have many piccies yet until I get a new pc, but yeah...this is my mugshot


----------



## northwesterner

Hi everyone, new 23 year old guy here (I've been to chat some though). After reading through the forums Im looking forward to chatting with you. 

And after the post above I think I already have a crush on someone :smitten:


----------



## pinkylou

Welcome and helloo!!

:wubu:


----------



## bexy

pinkylou said:


> Sorry I dont have many piccies yet until I get a new pc, but yeah...this is my mugshot



you look sooo gorgeous here!


----------



## MayDarling

Lives: NYC
Works: Midtown
Does: shop, concerts, reads, blogs
Where: LES, Brooklyn, Queens
Why: It's fun
How: the subway. I do not drive.
When: whenever I'm not working


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

mariac1966 said:


> This is a beautiful picture, Kitty



Thanks...I'm really hard to photo graph, it seems like every picture I take comes out with a strange expression or just overall BAD


----------



## mariac1966

pinkylou said:


> Sorry I dont have many piccies yet until I get a new pc, but yeah...this is my mugshot





northwesterner said:


> Hi everyone, new 23 year old guy here (I've been to chat some though). After reading through the forums Im looking forward to chatting with you.
> 
> And after the post above I think I already have a crush on someone :smitten:





MayDarling said:


> Lives: NYC
> Works: Midtown
> Does: shop, concerts, reads, blogs
> Where: LES, Brooklyn, Queens
> Why: It's fun
> How: the subway. I do not drive.
> When: whenever I'm not working


----------



## MayDarling

Thanks for the welcome. 
1 question: how do you get your little thumbnail to show up under your name in the sidebar when you post? I can't see mine at all. 

View attachment LaughingFlower.jpg


----------



## mariac1966

MayDarling said:


> Thanks for the welcome.
> 1 question: how do you get your little thumbnail to show up under your name in the sidebar when you post? I can't see mine at all.



Click on USER CP which is at the top fo the page (right above the page numbers)

You will then see a list of things you can edit in your profile

Click on EDIT AVATAR

Click the button for CUSTOM AVATAR

If you picture is saved on your computer, click the BROWSE button for the saved file

Then click SAVE

This should put your picture, or whatever other avatar you decide, under your username.


----------



## KHayes666

pinkylou said:


> Sorry I dont have many piccies yet until I get a new pc, but yeah...this is my mugshot



Irish girls......*melts* ohhh gawd, so cuteeee


----------



## etherealmorning

Oh, I had posted a separate intro earlier but I didn't see this thread... I forget important details quite often. ^^;; Anyway...

Name: Just call me Ethereal Morning.
Age: 19
Location: Tennessee
Profession: College Student and Sales Associate
Music: Just about everything! I enjoy classic and psychedelic rock, grunge, r&b, soul, funk, jazz, trance, French house, classical music and some hip hop.
Likes: Reading, writing, drawing, watching movies and anime, playing video games, and of course eating (my favorite meal being chicken and dumplings and my favorite snack food being doughnuts)
Dislikes: Emotionless or apathetic people, being completely alone for long periods of time, intolerance, most types of insects.
About me: I'm a 19 year-old who has just gotten up the courage to enter the world of WG and size acceptance with the help of my wonderful fiancee, and I look forward to the experiences of feeding, gaining and loving myself and my new size.


----------



## Dolly

Hi!

I'm a 19-year-old student from Toronto. 

I just joined up because I had an FA boyfriend back when I was 16-17 (watch him be on here...) and I was always a little unsure about his preferences. Would be lose interest in me if I lost weight? Would he try to get me to gain weight? Did me eating turn him on? etc. And being 16, I was too nervous to really get into it.

So now that I'm older I'm just trying to explore the BBW lovin' and this seemed like a good place to start.

What else...
I'm currently single, I like music, I'm super fun. And I've always loved myself and my body at whatever weight I was at.

So yea.


----------



## Fowvay

Name: Tom

Age: 40

Location: West suburbs of Cleveland

Profession: Semi - Retired from Sales and Automotive Restoration.

Music: Rock, Metal, Alternative, Industrial, Goth, Punk, Acoustic Punk, Classical, Baroque, Medieval, Opera, 

Operettas.. errr everthing but country and jazz. 

Likes: Volkswagens, Photography, My Cat, Dogs, Music, Road Trips, Car Shows, Cooking (no baking), Thunderstorms, Blizzards and exotic food.

Dislikes: Country Music, Jazz, Stereotypes, Bills.

About me: I'm a 6'5" 450lb 40 year old divorced BHM looking for friends and companionship. I'm a German immigrant but have been in the States for 33 years so I have no real accent and am pretty Americanized by now. I was at 550-600lbs unsure due to not being able to be weighed and am now somewhere around 450. I've been here for 2 years and would like to get down another 100lbs strictly for increased mobility. I am extremely comfortable in my over sized skin and looking for someone that likes me that way.  

Here I am in one of my little Beetles about to take a lovely cruise along the lake.


----------



## mariac1966

Fowvay said:


> Name: Tom
> 
> Age: 40
> 
> Location: West suburbs of Cleveland
> 
> Profession: Semi - Retired from Sales and Automotive Restoration.
> 
> Music: Rock, Metal, Alternative, Industrial, Goth, Punk, Acoustic Punk, Classical, Baroque, Medieval, Opera,
> 
> Operettas.. errr everthing but country and jazz.
> 
> Likes: Volkswagens, Photography, My Cat, Dogs, Music, Road Trips, Car Shows, Cooking (no baking), Thunderstorms, Blizzards and exotic food.
> 
> Dislikes: Country Music, Jazz, Stereotypes, Bills.
> 
> About me: I'm a 6'5" 450lb 40 year old divorced BHM looking for friends and companionship. I'm a German immigrant but have been in the States for 33 years so I have no real accent and am pretty Americanized by now. I was at 550-600lbs unsure due to not being able to be weighed and am now somewhere around 450. I've been here for 2 years and would like to get down another 100lbs strictly for increased mobility. I am extremely comfortable in my over sized skin and looking for someone that likes me that way.
> 
> Here I am in one of my little Beetles about to take a lovely cruise along the lake.


----------



## squidgemonster

Sandie S-R said:


> Welcome Carl,
> 
> For those of us across the pond, what exactly is "squidging"?
> 
> 
> Hoping I don't regret asking. :blush:



Squidging is such a relaxing,anti stress thing,My girlfriend has a very large belly apron,so we sit opposite each other wearing as little as possible,I lift her tummy onto my lap,(and it totally fills it yum)and we wrap our arms round each other and just sink into the softness,caressing and gently kneading all the soft bits,we find it an immense turn on and I recommend it to all SSBBW lovers .Try and enjoy.


----------



## pinkylou

Sounds hottt! I'd definately be up for a bit of squidging


----------



## mariac1966

squidgemonster said:


> Squidging is such a relaxing,anti stress thing,My girlfriend has a very large belly apron,so we sit opposite each other wearing as little as possible,I lift her tummy onto my lap,(and it totally fills it yum)and we wrap our arms round each other and just sink into the softness,caressing and gently kneading all the soft bits,we find it an immense turn on and I recommend it to all SSBBW lovers .Try and enjoy.



Sounds really HOT :wubu: to me too!!!


----------



## corbinFA

Dolly said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm a 19-year-old student from Toronto.
> 
> I just joined up because I had an FA boyfriend back when I was 16-17 (watch him be on here...) and I was always a little unsure about his preferences. Would be lose interest in me if I lost weight? Would he try to get me to gain weight? Did me eating turn him on? etc. And being 16, I was too nervous to really get into it.
> 
> So now that I'm older I'm just trying to explore the BBW lovin' and this seemed like a good place to start.
> 
> What else...
> I'm currently single, I like music, I'm super fun. And I've always loved myself and my body at whatever weight I was at.
> 
> So yea.



I think you've come to the right place. Welcome!


----------



## SpecialK

I just realized that when I introduced myself a bazillion pages ago, I never did post a pic....

Ahem, I'm still Karen, from Ontario, Canada. 33 y/o casino pit manager. Single. 

View attachment kay_green_may2008.jpg


----------



## etherealmorning

squidgemonster said:


> Squidging is such a relaxing,anti stress thing,My girlfriend has a very large belly apron,so we sit opposite each other wearing as little as possible,I lift her tummy onto my lap,(and it totally fills it yum)and we wrap our arms round each other and just sink into the softness,caressing and gently kneading all the soft bits,we find it an immense turn on and I recommend it to all SSBBW lovers .Try and enjoy.



Sounds amazing... @[email protected];;


----------



## Fowvay

SpecialK said:


> I just realized that when I introduced myself a bazillion pages ago, I never did post a pic....
> 
> Ahem, I'm still Karen, from Ontario, Canada. 33 y/o casino pit manager. Single.



I'm struggling to wrap my head around the concept that someone as beautiful as you that has a job that gets you out and in the public eye could possibly be single... What the hell is wrong with the men in Ontario?


----------



## SpecialK

Fowvay said:


> I'm struggling to wrap my head around the concept that someone as beautiful as you that has a job that gets you out and in the public eye could possibly be single... What the hell is wrong with the men in Ontario?



Where to begin..... lol!

Actually, it's probably me. I'm not really the relationship type. And I work wonky hours. And live in a town with only 5200 people. And the men here, well that brings me back to my first statement.... where to begin....

Thanks for the compliment, though.


----------



## spun.princess

Hey there! This will be my first post.. Just wanted to introduce myself 
I stumbled upon this board and found comfort in everybody's posts

Name: My name is Brittany

Age: I'm 19

Location: beautiful sunny Southern California 

Profession: Pharmacy Tech

Music: mostly electronic dance music// also rock and hip hop

Likes: Going to raves.. Expanding my mind.. meeting new people.. learning from and relating to other people's experiences

Dislikes: Jerks and spiders lol

About me: Well I am 6 ft 260 lbs brwn eyes and currently blonde hair 
wanna know more about me check out my myspace 
www.myspace.com/plurmishmishfish

I hope I can make a few new friends <3 

View attachment 09_07_29.JPEG


----------



## IndyGal

Hi, I hope I'm doing this right. 

Anyway, here's a bit about me...

Age: 30
Location: Indianapolis
Likes: reading fiction (mysteries), movies (comedies), music (adult alternative)
Religion: Unitarian Universalist (any fellow UU-ers on here??)
Job: Editor (cripes, I should be working right now)
Point of being here: I'm a BBW and (I hope I'm using the term correctly) a FFA (love bigger men) 

View attachment meglasses.jpg


----------



## mariac1966

Dolly said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm a 19-year-old student from Toronto.
> 
> I just joined up because I had an FA boyfriend back when I was 16-17 (watch him be on here...) and I was always a little unsure about his preferences. Would be lose interest in me if I lost weight? Would he try to get me to gain weight? Did me eating turn him on? etc. And being 16, I was too nervous to really get into it.
> 
> So now that I'm older I'm just trying to explore the BBW lovin' and this seemed like a good place to start.
> 
> What else...
> I'm currently single, I like music, I'm super fun. And I've always loved myself and my body at whatever weight I was at.
> 
> So yea.


----------



## mariac1966

IndyGal said:


> Hi, I hope I'm doing this right.
> 
> Anyway, here's a bit about me...
> 
> Age: 30
> Location: Indianapolis
> Likes: reading fiction (mysteries), movies (comedies), music (adult alternative)
> Religion: Unitarian Universalist (any fellow UU-ers on here??)
> Job: Editor (cripes, I should be working right now)
> Point of being here: I'm a BBW and (I hope I'm using the term correctly) a FFA (love bigger men)


----------



## MixRace Guy

Hey people,wassup! My name is Kane iv'e been a member for a couple of months now id say but thought id post on this thread anyways! 

Im 20 years of age & am a student studying sport science & football (soccer) coaching at university. My degree is going well and currently am working as a part-time coach with youths & young children. About myself i'd say im a down 2 earth guy & basically love 2 have fun  my main intrests involve keeping fit playing sports & just keeping healthy as well as loving music,dancing & clubbing with my friends! Hopefully u like wot uv'e read about me so far & if u wanna no more please dnt hesitate 2 get in touch with me...
I have enclosed a pic of myself having a great time in Greece 08....oh excuse the sweat  

View attachment n726930922_1616056_8215.jpg


----------



## Red

MixRace Guy said:


> Hey people,wassup! My name is Kane iv'e been a member for a couple of months now id say but thought id post on this thread anyways!
> 
> Im 20 years of age & am a student studying sport science & football (soccer) coaching at university. My degree is going well and currently am working as a part-time coach with youths & young children. About myself i'd say im a down 2 earth guy & basically love 2 have fun  my main intrests involve keeping fit playing sports & just keeping healthy as well as loving music,dancing & clubbing with my friends! Hopefully u like wot uv'e read about me so far & if u wanna no more please dnt hesitate 2 get in touch with me...
> I have enclosed a pic of myself having a great time in Greece 08....oh excuse the sweat



Woohoo, more noorf Londoners _(sort of)_!


----------



## MixRace Guy

Red said:


> Woohoo, more noorf Londoners _(sort of)_!



Whoop! Indeed,well im from Essex but wer'e on the brink of the city so it's all good :happy:


----------



## mariac1966

spun.princess said:


> Hey there! This will be my first post.. Just wanted to introduce myself
> I stumbled upon this board and found comfort in everybody's posts
> 
> Name: My name is Brittany
> 
> Age: I'm 19
> 
> Location: beautiful sunny Southern California
> 
> Profession: Pharmacy Tech
> 
> Music: mostly electronic dance music// also rock and hip hop
> 
> Likes: Going to raves.. Expanding my mind.. meeting new people.. learning from and relating to other people's experiences
> 
> Dislikes: Jerks and spiders lol
> 
> About me: Well I am 6 ft 260 lbs brwn eyes and currently blonde hair
> wanna know more about me check out my myspace
> www.myspace.com/plurmishmishfish
> 
> I hope I can make a few new friends <3
> 
> View attachment 49289





MixRace Guy said:


> Hey people,wassup! My name is Kane iv'e been a member for a couple of months now id say but thought id post on this thread anyways!
> 
> Im 20 years of age & am a student studying sport science & football (soccer) coaching at university. My degree is going well and currently am working as a part-time coach with youths & young children. About myself i'd say im a down 2 earth guy & basically love 2 have fun  my main intrests involve keeping fit playing sports & just keeping healthy as well as loving music,dancing & clubbing with my friends! Hopefully u like wot uv'e read about me so far & if u wanna no more please dnt hesitate 2 get in touch with me...
> I have enclosed a pic of myself having a great time in Greece 08....oh excuse the sweat


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

MixRace Guy said:


> Hey people,wassup! My name is Kane iv'e been a member for a couple of months now id say but thought id post on this thread anyways!
> 
> Im 20 years of age & am a student studying sport science & football (soccer) coaching at university. My degree is going well and currently am working as a part-time coach with youths & young children. About myself i'd say im a down 2 earth guy & basically love 2 have fun  my main intrests involve keeping fit playing sports & just keeping healthy as well as loving music,dancing & clubbing with my friends! Hopefully u like wot uv'e read about me so far & if u wanna no more please dnt hesitate 2 get in touch with me...
> I have enclosed a pic of myself having a great time in Greece 08....oh excuse the sweat


Ello Ello! Welcome to Dimensions  More Uk'ers YAY!


----------



## chocolatebluesdiva

Age: 24
Location: Atlanta
Profession: student, graduating in 2009 (I hope)
Likes: reading books, eating Italian foods, surfing the web for no reason
Dislikes: children with runny noses, heights when not enclosed in steel or concrete buildings, insects
About Me: I have been a Dimensions visitor for about 3 years now. I just don't have internet access and enough privacy to come online often without people eye hustling me. Though I just set up a wifi network in my house so that should change. 

http://users.youtube.com/chocolatebluesdiva


----------



## elaine dressed in cobras

Hello everyone. I've been a lurker for a few months here.

Name: Elaine
Location: Orlando
Height: 5'7''
Weight: 200 lbs

Nice to meet everyone! 

View attachment l_88fa6b3c41b8fc45ec4c2957fb98f666.jpg


----------



## Red

elaine dressed in cobras said:


> Hello everyone. I've been a lurker for a few months here.
> 
> Name: Elaine
> Location: Orlando
> Height: 5'7''
> Weight: 200 lbs
> 
> Nice to meet everyone!



Beeeeyooooootiful!


----------



## elaine dressed in cobras

Red said:


> Beeeeyooooootiful!



Thanks Red! You're very pretty yourself!


----------



## Fowvay

elaine dressed in cobras said:


> Hello everyone. I've been a lurker for a few months here.
> 
> Name: Elaine
> Location: Orlando
> Height: 5'7''
> Weight: 200 lbs
> 
> Nice to meet everyone!



Absolutely stunning. Welcome to Dims.


----------



## Proner

elaine dressed in cobras said:


> Hello everyone. I've been a lurker for a few months here.
> 
> Name: Elaine
> Location: Orlando
> Height: 5'7''
> Weight: 200 lbs
> 
> Nice to meet everyone!




Bienvenue Elaine! You're verry pretty


----------



## mariac1966

chocolatebluesdiva said:


> Age: 24
> Location: Atlanta
> Profession: student, graduating in 2009 (I hope)
> Likes: reading books, eating Italian foods, surfing the web for no reason
> Dislikes: children with runny noses, heights when not enclosed in steel or concrete buildings, insects
> About Me: I have been a Dimensions visitor for about 3 years now. I just don't have internet access and enough privacy to come online often without people eye hustling me. Though I just set up a wifi network in my house so that should change.
> 
> http://users.youtube.com/chocolatebluesdiva





elaine dressed in cobras said:


> Hello everyone. I've been a lurker for a few months here.
> 
> Name: Elaine
> Location: Orlando
> Height: 5'7''
> Weight: 200 lbs
> 
> Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## thejuicyone

I'm not sure exactly what to submit here...it's too difficult to downplay the greatness I've achieved already in my young life to an extent that allows it to be depicted by a mere introduction. I'd love to tell you about my career as a sword swallowing stripper, how I invented Monopoly and my collection of Noble Peace Prizes and 'The Source' Hip-Hop Music Awards,there's just inadequate resources to do so. But, in the interest of satisfying your surely piqued curiosities at least a little bit...here are some pretty fucking enthralling facts about me: I'm Brandi. I'm a youngin'.I'm a student. I like to read. Loud music and sexual phrases are good ways to indicate that I've arrived. Much Love. 











I enjoy bed hopping 






Sorry for the length.


----------



## Adamantoise

Hello, it's been a long while since I used a forum of any sort, so I'm a little nervous as I post this...
My name is Tom, I'm 24 years old and currently living in England. I am an FA, and have been for quite some time. I like bbw's/ssbbw's,art (both drawing and viewing other peoples'),very loud music (Death and Thrash metal comes to mind...) and videogames (mainly rpg's and the PS2 Grand Theft Auto series...). I am also a big fan of horror films, one of my favorites being Hallowe'en (the original one,people...). I am intolerant of violence in the real world, and I have aspirations of becoming an author and a lead vocalist of a band one day...
Cheers!


----------



## mariac1966

thejuicyone said:


> I'm not sure exactly what to submit here...it's too difficult to downplay the greatness I've achieved already in my young life to an extent that allows it to be depicted by a mere introduction. I'd love to tell you about my career as a sword swallowing stripper, how I invented Monopoly and my collection of Noble Peace Prizes and 'The Source' Hip-Hop Music Awards,there's just inadequate resources to do so. But, in the interest of satisfying your surely piqued curiosities at least a little bit...here are some pretty fucking enthralling facts about me: I'm Brandi. I'm a youngin'.I'm a student. I like to read. Loud music and sexual phrases are good ways to indicate that I've arrived. Much Love.
> 
> Sorry for the length.





Adamantoise said:


> Hello, it's been a long while since I used a forum of any sort, so I'm a little nervous as I post this...
> My name is Tom, I'm 24 years old and currently living in England. I am an FA, and have been for quite some time. I like bbw's/ssbbw's,art (both drawing and viewing other peoples'),very loud music (Death and Thrash metal comes to mind...) and videogames (mainly rpg's and the PS2 Grand Theft Auto series...). I am also a big fan of horror films, one of my favorites being Hallowe'en (the original one,people...). I am intolerant of violence in the real world, and I have aspirations of becoming an author and a lead vocalist of a band one day...
> Cheers!


----------



## Saxphon

SpecialK said:


> I just realized that when I introduced myself a bazillion pages ago, I never did post a pic....
> 
> Ahem, I'm still Karen, from Ontario, Canada. 33 y/o casino pit manager. Single.



Hey Special K - beautiful pic you posted - lovely smile - thanks for sharing.


----------



## homersimpson

Simply Hot!


----------



## ssbbwforyou

Hello--

I've been here off and on for a while, but have not posted before.
I'm a mature SSBBW.
Hope I've done this properly. I don't know much about computer-stuff.

Hugs,
Sweet B.


----------



## mariac1966

ssbbwforyou said:


> Hello--
> 
> I've been here off and on for a while, but have not posted before.
> I'm a mature SSBBW.
> Hope I've done this properly. I don't know much about computer-stuff.
> 
> Hugs,
> Sweet B.


----------



## ssbbwforyou

mariac1966 said:


>



Thank you.


----------



## SpecialK

Saxphon said:


> Hey Special K - beautiful pic you posted - lovely smile - thanks for sharing.



Thanks for the compliment, Saxphon.


----------



## Bulgana

Hi ya'll!  Greetings from the sunny South! I'm not overly interesting so I'll not bore ya'll with codswallop about me. I'm 23, and a lifelong southern belle. I have the honor of holding multiple attempts at multiple college degrees while actually being qualified for very little, I'm afraid. As for my occupation I fundraise, and bake-sale, volunteer, dabble in the political scene a bit, and spend a fair piece of time doing community work. My hobbies include but are not limited to, reading, playing music on several instruments, cooking & baking, etiquette, and doing charitable work. There's nothing I'd rather do than spend a day at the beach just lollygaggin around. 

I hope we can all be just wonderful friends!


----------



## mariac1966

Bulgana said:


> Hi ya'll!  Greetings from the sunny South! I'm not overly interesting so I'll not bore ya'll with codswallop about me. I'm 23, and a lifelong southern belle. I have the honor of holding multiple attempts at multiple college degrees while actually being qualified for very little, I'm afraid. As for my occupation I fundraise, and bake-sale, volunteer, dabble in the political scene a bit, and spend a fair piece of time doing community work. My hobbies include but are not limited to, reading, playing music on several instruments, cooking & baking, etiquette, and doing charitable work. There's nothing I'd rather do than spend a day at the beach just lollygaggin around.
> 
> I hope we can all be just wonderful friends!


----------



## Sandie S-R

Welcome to another great batch of newbies!! We hope come to love Dimensions as much as we all do.


----------



## archivaltype

I've been lurking for..well, not tooo long, but long enough to feel bad. :3
So...Here goes.
Name: Mag.
Age: Hmm...Well, almost 20, but I'm definitely an old person at heart.
Music: LOTS. Usually whatever I'm in the mood for..and I've got a lot of moods. 
Likes: LOLCats (way too much), really bad horror movies (Black Sheep! Yay for genetic enhancement.), and art. OH!
Profession: Art Student. 
Dislikes: I'm picky, so there's a lot, but...Pickles and Millipedes have to be on the top of the list. 
Oh, yes. I reside in NE Ohio. YAY FOR SNOW


----------



## mariac1966

archivaltype said:


> I've been lurking for..well, not tooo long, but long enough to feel bad. :3
> So...Here goes.
> Name: Mag.
> Age: Hmm...Well, almost 20, but I'm definitely an old person at heart.
> Music: LOTS. Usually whatever I'm in the mood for..and I've got a lot of moods.
> Likes: LOLCats (way too much), really bad horror movies (Black Sheep! Yay for genetic enhancement.), and art. OH!
> Profession: Art Student.
> Dislikes: I'm picky, so there's a lot, but...Pickles and Millipedes have to be on the top of the list.
> Oh, yes. I reside in NE Ohio. YAY FOR SNOW


----------



## archivaltype

Thank you for the warm and fuzzy greeting!


----------



## sc92705

Que bonita!


----------



## supersoup

archivaltype said:


> I've been lurking for..well, not tooo long, but long enough to feel bad. :3
> So...Here goes.
> Name: Mag.
> Age: Hmm...Well, almost 20, but I'm definitely an old person at heart.
> Music: LOTS. Usually whatever I'm in the mood for..and I've got a lot of moods.
> Likes: LOLCats (way too much), really bad horror movies (Black Sheep! Yay for genetic enhancement.), and art. OH!
> Profession: Art Student.
> Dislikes: I'm picky, so there's a lot, but...Pickles and Millipedes have to be on the top of the list.
> Oh, yes. I reside in NE Ohio. YAY FOR SNOW



NE Ohio!!!

me tooooooo!!

more rad people in ohio. nice.


----------



## chelseakay

HI everyone! I'm new to Dimensions. Looking forward to getting to know you all better. 

Name: Chelsea Kay

Location: Minnesota

Age: 38 and single 

Profession: Counselor

Height / Weight: 5'7" / 310 lbs.

Likes: music, art, food, good conversation, travel, books, intelligent movies, humor, and animals.

Dislikes: unkind people

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## slrm2m

Brand new here and just saying, "hi".


----------



## Surlysomething

Hi new people!


----------



## goodthings

Name: Stephanie (Steph)
Age: 33
Location: BC, Canada
Profession: Counsellor
Music: Jason Mraz, Jay Brannan, robbie williams, pearl jam, manic street preachers

I have recently discovered my inner light...


----------



## Surlysomething

goodthings said:


> Name: Stephanie (Steph)
> Age: 33
> Location: BC, Canada
> Profession: Counsellor
> Music: Jason Mraz, Jay Brannan, robbie williams, pearl jam, manic street preachers
> 
> I have recently discovered my inner light...





*waves from Vancouver* welcome!


----------



## rb3cats

hello all .My name is Rich .I live outside Phila in S.e Pa .i have been a bbw/ssbbw admirer for years .i have been a watcher and sometime participant in chats but mostly read and learn .i am 50 yo and weigh 230 lbs .I like to say high again and thank you for having me here


----------



## curlysue

Hi my name is Lesley. Im 23 and from Dublin, Ireland. Ive just finished college and work as a carer for people with learning disabilities. 
Only joined this today so looking forward to chatting to everyone 

View attachment 123314027a4663376563l[1].jpg


----------



## curlysue

sorry about the drunken photo its the only one i could find with just me in ti!


----------



## aspsword

elaine dressed in cobras said:


> Hello everyone. I've been a lurker for a few months here.
> 
> Name: Elaine
> Location: Orlando
> Height: 5'7''
> Weight: 200 lbs
> 
> Nice to meet everyone![/QUOTE
> 
> Absolutely YES!!!!!!!!! Out of ten, i'd definatley give you one!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

curlysue said:


> Hi my name is Lesley. Im 23 and from Dublin, Ireland. Ive just finished college and work as a carer for people with learning disabilities.
> Only joined this today so looking forward to chatting to everyone


Ello Ello! Your very pretty Missus! And I think I have that v.same dress.....hehe enjoy Dimensions....


----------



## Sandie S-R

Wow, another influx of newbies! Glad to have you all here. 

Welcome!!


----------



## Saxphon

chelseakay said:


> HI everyone! I'm new to Dimensions. Looking forward to getting to know you all better.
> 
> Name: Chelsea Kay
> 
> 
> Howdy Chelsea from California - welcome to the boards!


----------



## bexy

Hello all newbies!! Especially the irish ones 

xoxo


----------



## BigCutieSasha

goodthings said:


> Name: Stephanie (Steph)
> Age: 33
> Location: BC, Canada
> Profession: Counsellor
> Music: Jason Mraz, Jay Brannan, robbie williams, pearl jam, manic street preachers
> 
> I have recently discovered my inner light...



You get automatic cool points for liking some good music.


----------



## FAinPA

Been around the boards a long time, don't post super often, but love this place. Been active in FA/BBW community since first Goddesses dance at Cafe 44 in Manhattan in '95, saw print copy of Dims amd subscribed, then got online and saw the pencomputing/dim site! Some might recognize us from early NJ fat-chat bashes and we went to New Years at HB in Boston for 2006 (into '07). Here's more about myself and my darling, lovely spouse.

Matt = FAinPA (wife = Rachel)
he 35 / she 32
west suburbs of Philadelphia, Pa.
he writer-editor / she insurance & investments

Total Deadheads + Bob Dylan, _*Wilco, *Neil Young_, Traffic, Kinks, Rolling Stones, The Who, The Beatles, Allman Bros., Lucinda Williams, Stone Coyotes, Johnny Cash, Willie Nelson, David Bowie, and much, much else.
Enjoy travel, camping and fishing, boating, movies, books, newspapers & periodicals, all sports (esp. College football/basketball, NASCAR & F1, MLB and NFL [we're fantasy football geeks]), gardening, cooking, coffee & tea, beer & wine, our cats, our German cars, Civil War & Maritime history, environmental and agricultural concerns.
_*got tickets for them today for Spectrum on 12/12. Woo-Hoo _

 airline seats, US Airways, people who say "your wife has such a pretty face, " I just respond, "that's nothing compared to her heart and mind, and don't get started on her curves! :smitten:" 

View attachment mfc-rfc-montechiari.jpg


----------



## giunone33

:happy: hello to everybody, a big kiss from modena, Italy. 

I'm Giunone, a 38 years old bbw !


----------



## NDN13

Name: Justin (NDN13)
Age: 17 (turning 18 in February) 

Profession: Planning to get a job very soon (wanting to be a information technology specialist in the future)

Location: Honey Brook, PA

Likes: computers and technology, Big girls


Dislikes: Politics


About me: Ive actually been an fa for my whole life actually. As far back as i can remember, when i was very young ive had dreams where people have been very large and still have them. I am into feeding and weight gaining as well as women who do it as well. I plan in the future on getting at least a bachelors degree so i can enter the field of Information Technology. I am single and if theres any big women about 18 years of age, im available... I am a very mature person when comparing to the other teen population. I am also interested in mostly electronic music and rock music. If anyone wants to know more, ill be happy to answer some questions...


----------



## Hazel Eyes

Hi all,

This is my first post here, but I hate to admit I've been lurking for quite awhile.
My name's Monique, I'm 19 and from Adelaide, Australia.
I love this site and am still shocked to discover there are actually guys out there who like BBW, although I think a part of me will remain a skeptic until I meet a real FA. But thank you Dim's for giving me hope!

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Shosh

Hazel Eyes said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my first post here, but I hate to admit I've been lurking for quite awhile.
> My name's Monique, I'm 19 and from Adelaide, Australia.
> I love this site and am still shocked to discover there are actually guys out there who like BBW, although I think a part of me will remain a skeptic until I meet a real FA. But thank you Dim's for giving me hope!
> 
> Nice to meet you all!



Hi. I am Shosh and I live in Castlemaine, Victoria. Welcome.


----------



## Hazel Eyes

Susannah said:


> Hi. I am Shosh and I live in Castlemaine, Victoria. Welcome.



Thanks Susannah, it's good to be here. And lovely to see a fellow Aussie!


----------



## curlysue

Thanks everyone, looking forward to gettting to know you all a bit more


----------



## mariac1966




----------



## Blackjack

mariac1966 said:


>



Why is the bear fucking the ladybug in the ass? :huh:


----------



## ValentineBBW

Thanks Blackjack, I don't feel so bad about having the same thought run through my mind. :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

FAinPA said:


> Been around the boards a long time, don't post super often, but love this place. Been active in FA/BBW community since first Goddesses dance at Cafe 44 in Manhattan in '95, saw print copy of Dims amd subscribed, then got online and saw the pencomputing/dim site! Some might recognize us from early NJ fat-chat bashes and we went to New Years at HB in Boston for 2006 (into '07). Here's more about myself and my darling, lovely spouse.
> 
> 
> 
> airline seats, US Airways, people who say "your wife has such a pretty face, " I just respond, "that's nothing compared to her heart and mind, and don't get started on her curves! :smitten:"



You and your wife make a good looking couple- you might want to consider posting that pic in the BBW Couple photo thread on the main board?  



giunone33 said:


> :happy: hello to everybody, a big kiss from modena, Italy.
> 
> I'm Giunone, a 38 years old bbw !



Wow, you're gorgeous- great picture  :bow:


----------



## Carrie

Blackjack said:


> Why is the bear fucking the ladybug in the ass? :huh:





ValentineBBW said:


> Thanks Blackjack, I don't feel so bad about having the same thought run through my mind. :bow:


Duhhh, because friends are special, you two. 


Hi, cutie-pie fresh-faced newbies!


----------



## mariac1966

Blackjack said:


> Why is the bear fucking the ladybug in the ass? :huh:



Perhaps if you looked at it without your perverted mind, you might see that the bear is hugging the ladybug


----------



## Blackjack

mariac1966 said:


> Perhaps if you looked at it without your perverted mind



But what's the fun in that?


----------



## ThinkerGoneMad

Um...Hello? *waving*
I'm new around here...


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

mariac1966 said:


> Perhaps if you looked at it without your perverted mind, you might see that the bear is hugging the ladybug



The bear looks a little confused. Perhaps he didn't mean for things to go this far with the ladybug.


----------



## plus size costumer

Hello everybody
I would love to show my face, but I can't seem to get my profile pic to come up on my posts. Any care to help the computer challenged or point me in the right direction. 
Paula


----------



## Surlysomething

Blackjack said:


> Why is the bear fucking the ladybug in the ass? :huh:




bahaha

I hope you're not looking at that picture while typing one handed


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Ooh, new people!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lol, I was just wondering how the new people would take it if one of the forum brawls broke out in the intro thread


----------



## Alison

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> The bear looks a little confused. Perhaps he didn't mean for things to go this far with the ladybug.



I just about spit my pop across the room when I read this!! Too funny!!


----------



## Wagimawr

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Welcome aBOARD!


----------



## Marla Skye

Name: Marla Skye
Age: 19
Location: Montana
Profession: Student
Music: I LOVE MUSIC!!!! 
Korn, Linkin Park, Atmosphere, Sage Francis, Aesop Rock, Benny Benassi, Rise Agasint, Nine Inch Nails to name a few!
Likes: Confident People
Dislikes: Lazy People
About me:
I am 19 years old and live in Montana. I am artistic and have a style of my own. I am a thick chic and super comfortable being who I am! 

View attachment Marla_Strip_tease_pt_1_005 (2).jpg


----------



## Teresa

Welcome to all the newcomers! Some beautiful ladies and handsome men. 

Some of the regulars and their images???? What can I say, but that there are some freaks around here. 

Teresa


----------



## Rowan

elaine dressed in cobras said:


> Hello everyone. I've been a lurker for a few months here.
> 
> Name: Elaine
> Location: Orlando
> Height: 5'7''
> Weight: 200 lbs
> 
> Nice to meet everyone!



Gorgeous pic! I'm envious!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rowan said:


> Gorgeous pic! I'm envious!



I give her kudos for being brave enough to move on and post in the face of recent events :bow:

You are quite lovely, Marla

Welcome to the Boards


----------



## Fredster

Well technically I'm not new here but after I first joined I kinda left for a while so here's a little re-introduction:

Name: Fred
Age: 18
Location: South of England
Profession: Student
Music: A bit of everything, especially classic rock.
Likes: Oo, a lot of stuff, I don't know where to start...
Dislikes: Well, what really gets my goat is when you put on a clean pair of the socks, only to walk into the bathroom and step in a great big puddle of water. 
About Me: Well, I'm an 18 year old student from the south of England. I'm kinda shy at first but have been told that I'm a pretty fun guy once I get going.


----------



## Rowan

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I give her kudos for being brave enough to move on and post in the face of recent events :bow:
> 
> You are quite lovely, Marla
> 
> Welcome to the Boards



Apparently i have missed the recent events....hmmm...


----------



## timber trev

Hi, we love browsing through the site and seeing what is going on in the BBW world. "We" are a young at heart BBW and a slightly younger FA. We've been together now for nearly 10 years. It's taken time to pluck up the courage to start posting but this thread has spurred us on! I haven't sent a pic as I'm still working out how to do it!!!!


----------



## Cat20

Hi everyone,

I'm new here as well. I'm 54, single, about 180 pounds and I live in San Francisco with my fur baby, a Siamese with attitude. I was a skinny bitch up until about 15 years ago and still don't recognize the woman I see in the window as I walk down the street.

My Likes...travel, writing, movies, "Mad Men", "The Tudors", PBS mysteries, "Lost", reading, a wide variety of music, friendly, honest & kind people and all animals, especially cats and dogs. I love to snow ski but haven't had the opportunity in awhile. I also love to dance but haven't done much of that outside of my own home lately either.

What I don't like....mean spirited people, getting up early, cheap dates or anyone who doesn't leave a decent tip at a bar or restaurant, anyone who ignores the check out person at the grocery store, Starbucks, etc because they're too busy listening to their ipod or talking (usually loud enough for everyone within 1/2 mile to hear) on the cell phones.

Looking forward to checking out the threads. I'm afraid I'm not much of a computer wiz. I don't have any photos of myself loaded on my computer but, I'm 5'4" red head and look as Irish as my ancestors.


----------



## biskits

Hi everyone, I am new to dimensions! I am a 21 year old bbw (size 20/22, sometimes 24) who admires the confidence of all the bbw models. I hope to have enough confidence in myself to one day join them. I guess I joined here because, from what I've seen, the gals here are very beautiful and comfortable with themselves, and seem like people I would want to be around (well....you know what I mean). The men seem very nice as well. 

So, that's about it. There's a pic of me in my avatar and in my profile. If you wanna know more, just ask! 

hot, fresh, and oh-so tasty
:kiss2: biskits


----------



## charliefemme

*Name:* Charlie
*Age:* 26
*Location:* Trinidad & Tobago
*Profession:* Freelance Writer & Still Life Photographer
*Music:* Imogen Heap, Badly Drawn Boy, Loquat, Third Eye Blind, Kenny Rogers, The Carpenters, Glen Campbell, Nico, Semisonic, Safetysuit, Morcheeba, Massive Attack...
*Likes:* Honesty, Assertiveness, Generosity, Sexual Confidence
*Dislikes:* Laziness, Uncleanliness, Dishonesty
*About me:*
I'm something of a misanthropist, but only as a matter of self-preservation. I work from home and enjoy it...not necessarily fiscally profitable, but it helps me maintain control in an existence usually frought with chaos.
I'm funny, sarcastic, loving and am not particularly smart or anything, but I try to be positve and use common sense manoeuvre the trails of life.


----------



## Proner

Welcome to Dimensions biskits


----------



## charliefemme

I'm confused...I posted in here last night...where did it dissappear to?
I was right after biskits!
what the deuce!?


----------



## SoVerySoft

charliefemme said:


> I'm confused...I posted in here last night...where did it dissappear to?
> I was right after biskits!
> what the deuce!?



Charlie, your post was in moderation - often posts by new members need to be approved before being visible. It's all approved now - so, welcome!


----------



## Transplanted.Magnolia

Hello everyone! I haven't posted in a very long time, and I feel new. I've always loved this site though, and the people as well. :wubu:


----------



## bexy

hello all newbies!!!


----------



## Hole

Hello everyone!  I've been lurking for a while but finally grew the guts to post!


----------



## Tad

Transplanted.Magnolia said:


> Hello everyone! I haven't posted in a very long time, and I feel new. I've always loved this site though, and the people as well. :wubu:



Hey, I remember your name from some time ago--glad to see you found your way back here  I hope you are doing well, and that we'll see you around plenty more!

Welcome also, Hole--brand new names are good to see too.


----------



## adriantcu

Welcome back from a fellow old timer turned newbie again 



Transplanted.Magnolia said:


> Hello everyone! I haven't posted in a very long time, and I feel new. I've always loved this site though, and the people as well. :wubu:


----------



## QueenB

hi i'm new. 
my name is patty (i'm 19) and mfdoom's girlfriend. :happy:


----------



## furious styles

QueenB said:


> hi i'm new.
> my name is patty (i'm 19) and mfdoom's girlfriend. :happy:



duuuhhhrrr you're a pretty ladyyyy


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

QueenB said:


> hi i'm new.
> my name is patty (i'm 19) and mfdoom's girlfriend. :happy:


Ohhhhhh Ive commented before, to your fella on how absolutely stunning his Mrs is....and ill say it again! Beautiful girlie! I want your hair!!!! Have fun here!


----------



## Suze

welcome, QueenB! (welcome all other newbies too btw)

your eyeliner= fierce.


----------



## QueenB

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ohhhhhh Ive commented before, to your fella on how absolutely stunning his Mrs is....and ill say it again! Beautiful girlie! I want your hair!!!! Have fun here!



awww thanks. 



susieQ said:


> welcome, QueenB! (welcome all other newbies too btw)
> 
> your eyeliner= fierce.



heyy, thank you. it's a little much, but i'm all for it :happy:


----------



## troubadours

QueenB said:


> hi i'm new.
> my name is patty (i'm 19) and mfdoom's girlfriend. :happy:



omg yay. let's go shopping


----------



## chunkywannabe

Thanks edx for steering me here...
I am new to the site and having fun looking around at everything!
Hope to make some new friends!

View attachment smiling.jpg


View attachment 21.jpg


View attachment toocute.jpg


----------



## Paul

chunkywannabe said:


> Thanks edx for steering me here...
> I am new to the site and having fun looking around at everything!
> Hope to make some new friends!
> 
> View attachment 50443
> 
> 
> View attachment 50446
> 
> 
> View attachment 50447



Welcome chunkywannabe...you have a lovely smile:happy::happy:. Is that your son in the third picture?

Paul.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

QueenB said:


> hi i'm new.
> my name is patty (i'm 19) and mfdoom's girlfriend. :happy:





chunkywannabe said:


> Thanks edx for steering me here...
> I am new to the site and having fun looking around at everything!
> Hope to make some new friends!




Hi ya Beauties  :bow:


Welcome to the Boards


----------



## chunkywannabe

Paul said:


> Welcome chunkywannabe...you have a lovely smile:happy::happy:. Is that your son in the third picture?
> 
> Paul.



that is my nephew! Isn't he the cutest?


----------



## chunkywannabe

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Hi ya Beauties  :bow:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Boards



back at ya gorgeous!!!


----------



## Paul

chunkywannabe said:


> that is my nephew! Isn't he the cutest?



Yes he is, as gorgeous as his antie:smitten:


----------



## bbwpimp

Hello folks, my name is seth mortalez, I live in texas and have been surfing bbw porn for years, I currently run a site called ThickTopia with 3 other people.
I'd like to get to know all of you and find a home here so to speak.


----------



## Shosh

QueenB said:


> hi i'm new.
> my name is patty (i'm 19) and mfdoom's girlfriend. :happy:



I have yet to see a bad pic of you both. Does one even exist? Beautiful couple you are.


----------



## pinkylou

Welcome all you new people :happy:


----------



## QueenB

Susannah said:


> I have yet to see a bad pic of you both. Does one even exist? Beautiful couple you are.



aww, thank you :]


----------



## ashmamma84

QueenB said:


> hi i'm new.
> my name is patty (i'm 19) and mfdoom's girlfriend. :happy:



Gorgeous! 

Let's meet on the clothing/fashion forum! Hooray!

Oh and welcome!


----------



## QueenB

ashmamma84 said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Let's meet on the clothing/fashion forum! Hooray!
> 
> Oh and welcome!




ooh, will do. thank youuuu :happy:


----------



## Finally

well I tried to start a thread, but it's not showing up, so I'll just post:

Well, I am back now that I have ripened to the age of 18 (A little while back I was banned for being 17). I am a guy from Canada, and have found these past few years, curvaceousness and weight gain in girls has been a sexual preoccupation of mine. I also like the idea of me gaining weight. I am at that point where I am still relatively thin and am not sure whether to turn back.

I am attending university, and have been experiencing some internal strife about my eating habits, now that I have more control. I don't know a whole lot about this whole scene, but I now have a rough idea, and look forward to posting and reading others' posts!


----------



## Finally

Finally said:


> well I tried to start a thread, but it's not showing up, so I'll just post:
> 
> Well, I am back now that I have ripened to the age of 18 (A little while back I was banned for being 17). I am a guy from Canada, and have found these past few years, curvaceousness and weight gain in girls has been a sexual preoccupation of mine. I also like the idea of me gaining weight. I am at that point where I am still relatively thin and am not sure whether to turn back.
> 
> I am attending university, and have been experiencing some internal strife about my eating habits, now that I have more control. I don't know a whole lot about this whole scene, but I now have a rough idea, and look forward to posting and reading others' posts!



As for pictures of myself, here's a beginning of the school year and then the end of the school year. Not the best photography, but whatever! :blush:


----------



## Tad

Finally said:


> well I tried to start a thread, but it's not showing up, so I'll just post:
> 
> Well, I am back now that I have ripened to the age of 18 (A little while back I was banned for being 17). I am a guy from Canada, and have found these past few years, curvaceousness and weight gain in girls has been a sexual preoccupation of mine. I also like the idea of me gaining weight. I am at that point where I am still relatively thin and am not sure whether to turn back.
> 
> I am attending university, and have been experiencing some internal strife about my eating habits, now that I have more control. I don't know a whole lot about this whole scene, but I now have a rough idea, and look forward to posting and reading others' posts!



Welcome back!

And man-oh-man do I remember being about where you are now. Just keep working through the feelings....away from the direct input of family and away from the familiar environment of high school you'll probably find it easier to figure yourself out more. Frankly it tends to be a very long process.....but each step along the way is worth it.

Best of luck, and keep poking around here, and look for old threads on any topics you are curious about. Others can't tell you what you feel, but you may find that seeing how others work through similar issues help you figure out what it is that does and does not resonate with you.

Oh, and good luck with school! :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

bbwpimp said:


> Hello folks, my name is seth mortalez, I live in texas and have been surfing bbw porn for years, I currently run a site called ThickTopia with 3 other people.
> I'd like to get to know all of you and find a home here so to speak.


 

Welcome. Enjoy your stay, handsome!


----------



## Treats for all

Hi everybody! Well, I don't know what to say. I find this site interesting and want to perhaps write a couple of weight gain short stories. Happy Halloween!


----------



## Adamantoise

Welcome to Dimensions!


----------



## Adamantoise

Finally said:


> As for pictures of myself, here's a beginning of the school year and then the end of the school year. Not the best photography, but whatever! :blush:




Welcome! :bow:


----------



## Deven

Hello. I'm uber shy. I'm Kelly, I live in Pennsylvania. I'm a rocker chick, and I'm just looking for new friends.






Me two weeks ago at York PA Fair seeing Breaking Benjamin and Seether.


----------



## mariac1966

DevenDoom said:


> Hello. I'm uber shy. I'm Kelly, I live in Pennsylvania. I'm a rocker chick, and I'm just looking for new friends.
> 
> Me two weeks ago at York PA Fair seeing Breaking Benjamin and Seether.


----------



## bmann0413

DevenDoom said:


> Hello. I'm uber shy. I'm Kelly, I live in Pennsylvania. I'm a rocker chick, and I'm just looking for new friends.
> 
> Me two weeks ago at York PA Fair seeing Breaking Benjamin and Seether.



Well, this is the best place to find 'em! Welcome!


----------



## AshleyEileen

I juuuuust signed up a few minutes ago and thought I'd introduce myself.

I'm 22 and from Pittsburgh. I'm the creator of Cupcake Cuties, a size acceptance site. I'm a manager at Lane Bryant and love my job.


----------



## bmann0413

AshleyEileen said:


> I juuuuust signed up a few minutes ago and thought I'd introduce myself.
> 
> I'm 22 and from Pittsburgh. I'm the creator of Cupcake Cuties, a size acceptance site. I'm a manager at Lane Bryant and love my job.



Wow, you're cute... And you're a Lane Bryant manager? And you have your own size acceptance site? Oh you're definitely gonna be welcomed here...


----------



## Shosh

AshleyEileen said:


> I juuuuust signed up a few minutes ago and thought I'd introduce myself.
> 
> I'm 22 and from Pittsburgh. I'm the creator of Cupcake Cuties, a size acceptance site. I'm a manager at Lane Bryant and love my job.




Welcome, welcome. Lovely pics of you. We are both brown eyed girls.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Susannah said:


> Welcome, welcome. Lovely pics of you. We are both brown eyed girls.



Thanks, darling.
:-*


----------



## bexy

AshleyEileen said:


> I juuuuust signed up a few minutes ago and thought I'd introduce myself.
> 
> I'm 22 and from Pittsburgh. I'm the creator of Cupcake Cuties, a size acceptance site. I'm a manager at Lane Bryant and love my job.



you are adorable!!


----------



## AshleyEileen

bexylicious said:


> you are adorable!!



I never thought I'd get this kind of response.
ahaha

Thanks, baby!


----------



## Adamantoise

AshleyEileen said:


> I juuuuust signed up a few minutes ago and thought I'd introduce myself.
> 
> I'm 22 and from Pittsburgh. I'm the creator of Cupcake Cuties, a size acceptance site. I'm a manager at Lane Bryant and love my job.



Good god,you're cute! Welcome.


----------



## space_dazee

Hey, I've been hanging around for a little while. Mainly just reading posts, but I finally decided 'What the heck' and joined. 
Figured I should introduce myself. 

I'm 24, live in Wisconsin and am just looking for a place where I don't feel so out of place.


----------



## Shosh

space_dazee said:


> Hey, I've been hanging around for a little while. Mainly just reading posts, but I finally decided 'What the heck' and joined.
> Figured I should introduce myself.
> 
> I'm 24, live in Wisconsin and am just looking for a place where I don't feel so out of place.



Welcome. It is nice to see your face. I hope that you will feel at home here.

Susannah


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

AshleyEileen said:


> I juuuuust signed up a few minutes ago and thought I'd introduce myself.
> 
> I'm 22 and from Pittsburgh. I'm the creator of Cupcake Cuties, a size acceptance site. I'm a manager at Lane Bryant and love my job.


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh gorgeous girlie!!!! Welcome to Dims! P.S Im coming to Pittsburgh to raid your wardrobe! hehe


----------



## Andy_McP

Name: Andy
Age: 24
Location: Glasgow, Scotland
Profession: Trainee Teacher
Music: Bit of an indie kid, with some jazz and classic rock thrown in. I am a Smashing Pumpkins obsessive.
Likes: Fat Women (have know that since day one!), good Malt Whisky (Ardbeg is an especial favourite), Literature, Writing, Rugby, Hibernian FC. Should I put politics? I dont stop talking about it but that doesnt mean I enjoy it! I enjoy the stars, walking in the Scottish countryside towards nowhere, and that sense of the morning. Ill put them as likes instead.
Dislikes: Racism, Coca Cola (it smells awful!), 
About me: Well the information above gives you some introduction. 

My life is in transition right now. I have just embarked on a new career, and my partner and I separated earlier this year. However, in spite of that, I am enjoying life.

I have known about Dimensions for a long time, but did not realise there was a forum! I have always been attracted to larger women, and I not shy about it when asked. However, the reactions of some people have been as pathetic as they have been predictable. Others just dont get it  if you know what I mean. Therefore, I am always keen to enter a space where somebody does get it. 

So what am I like if you meet me? Hmm talkative, loud in fact. Very opinionated. However, with age, I have learnt to complement that with listening skills. Im one to talk it out and ask questions. I have a loud, deep, Edinburgh accent. My voice is easily my most distinctive feature. I am 6ft, slim, and you can see my photo there. 

View attachment n765693935_212759_591.jpg


View attachment Picture 165_edited.jpg


View attachment DSCF0609-copy_edited.JPG


View attachment 1876538645a3713834667b867707982l.jpg


----------



## Adamantoise

Andy_McP said:


> Name: Andy
> Age: 24
> Location: Glasgow, Scotland
> Profession: Trainee Teacher
> Music: Bit of an indie kid with some jazz and classic rock thrown in. I am a Smashing Pumpkins obsessive.
> Likes: Fat Women (have know that since day one!), good Malt Whisky (Ardbeg is an especial favourite), Literature, Writing, Rugby, Hibernian FC. Should I put politics? I dont stop talking about it but that doesnt mean I enjoy it! I enjoy the stars, walking in the Scottish countryside towards nowhere, and that sense of the morning. Ill put them as likes instead.
> Dislikes: Racism, Coca Cola (it smells awful!),
> About me: Well the information above gives you some introduction.
> 
> My life is in transition right now. I have just embarked on a new career, and my partner and I separated earlier this year. However, in spite of that, I am enjoying life.
> 
> I have known about Dimensions for a long time, but did not realise there was a forum! I have always been attracted to larger women, and I not shy about it when asked. However, the reactions of some people have been as pathetic as they have been predictable. Others just dont get it  if you know what I mean. Therefore, I am always keen to enter a space where somebody does get it.
> 
> So what am I like if you meet me? Hmm talkative, loud in fact. Very opinionated. However, with age, I have learnt to complement that with listening skills. Im one to talk it out and ask questions. I have a loud, deep, Edinburgh accent. My voice is easily my most distinctive feature. I am 6ft, slim, and you can see my photo there.




Hi Andy,welcome to the forums! :bow:


----------



## mariac1966

Andy_McP said:


> Name: Andy
> Age: 24
> Location: Glasgow, Scotland
> Profession: Trainee Teacher
> Music: Bit of an indie kid, with some jazz and classic rock thrown in. I am a Smashing Pumpkins obsessive.
> Likes: Fat Women (have know that since day one!), good Malt Whisky (Ardbeg is an especial favourite), Literature, Writing, Rugby, Hibernian FC. Should I put politics? I dont stop talking about it but that doesnt mean I enjoy it! I enjoy the stars, walking in the Scottish countryside towards nowhere, and that sense of the morning. Ill put them as likes instead.
> Dislikes: Racism, Coca Cola (it smells awful!),
> About me: Well the information above gives you some introduction.
> 
> My life is in transition right now. I have just embarked on a new career, and my partner and I separated earlier this year. However, in spite of that, I am enjoying life.
> 
> I have known about Dimensions for a long time, but did not realise there was a forum! I have always been attracted to larger women, and I not shy about it when asked. However, the reactions of some people have been as pathetic as they have been predictable. Others just dont get it  if you know what I mean. Therefore, I am always keen to enter a space where somebody does get it.
> 
> So what am I like if you meet me? Hmm talkative, loud in fact. Very opinionated. However, with age, I have learnt to complement that with listening skills. Im one to talk it out and ask questions. I have a loud, deep, Edinburgh accent. My voice is easily my most distinctive feature. I am 6ft, slim, and you can see my photo there.


----------



## AshleyEileen

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh gorgeous girlie!!!! Welcome to Dims! P.S Im coming to Pittsburgh to raid your wardrobe! hehe



You look too small for my clothes, but I'll share anyways.


Thank you for the compliment.
<3


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Andy_McP said:


> Name: Andy
> Age: 24
> Location: Glasgow, Scotland
> Profession: Trainee Teacher
> Music: Bit of an indie kid, with some jazz and classic rock thrown in. I am a Smashing Pumpkins obsessive.
> Likes: Fat Women (have know that since day one!), good Malt Whisky (Ardbeg is an especial favourite), Literature, Writing, Rugby, Hibernian FC. Should I put politics? I dont stop talking about it but that doesnt mean I enjoy it! I enjoy the stars, walking in the Scottish countryside towards nowhere, and that sense of the morning. Ill put them as likes instead.
> Dislikes: Racism, Coca Cola (it smells awful!),
> About me: Well the information above gives you some introduction.
> 
> My life is in transition right now. I have just embarked on a new career, and my partner and I separated earlier this year. However, in spite of that, I am enjoying life.
> 
> I have known about Dimensions for a long time, but did not realise there was a forum! I have always been attracted to larger women, and I not shy about it when asked. However, the reactions of some people have been as pathetic as they have been predictable. Others just dont get it  if you know what I mean. Therefore, I am always keen to enter a space where somebody does get it.
> 
> So what am I like if you meet me? Hmm talkative, loud in fact. Very opinionated. However, with age, I have learnt to complement that with listening skills. Im one to talk it out and ask questions. I have a loud, deep, Edinburgh accent. My voice is easily my most distinctive feature. I am 6ft, slim, and you can see my photo there.


Hi hun!

Welcome to Dims! Nice to have you on board...now what were you saying about literature? Cause I could sure do with some help with my essays!!!! hehe


----------



## Surlysomething

Andy_McP said:


> My voice is easily my most distinctive feature. I am 6ft, slim, and you can see my photo there.



You forgot to mention that you have a really great smile.


And welcome.


----------



## Andy_McP

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Hi hun!
> 
> Welcome to Dims! Nice to have you on board...now what were you saying about literature? Cause I could sure do with some help with my essays!!!! hehe




My degree is in English Literature and Politics, and I am training to be an English Teacher (I should not have told you that, now all of you will laugh at my typos!).

I know you were joking, but seriously if you do need help with your English Literature essays PM me, if I know the book I will be delighted to help. 

Surlysomething you are just too nice.  I hate my smile to be honest; it is something I quite self-conscious about.


----------



## LalaCity

_*Hypnotic trance-inducing chimes and other sounds*_

Newbies...come in to Hyde Park...no one will hurt you there...I will hold you close to my bosom and keep the angry partisans at bay....


----------



## orin

Name: Kayode
Age: 27
Location: Staten Island NY
Profession: Software Developer
Likes: HUUUUGGEEE ASSES, Halo 3, working out , math, physics, astronomy

Hmm not much to say .... yet


----------



## Les8

Name: Les
Age: 19
Location: Texas
Profession: Student
Music: pretty much everything
Likes: singing, dancing, listening to music, chilling w/ friends, partying, reading, writing poetry and stories, watching movies, talking to friends, cooking/baking, plus lots more lol
Dislikes: jerks, cheating, dishonesty, and not being able to say what's on your mind.
About me: I'm a pretty typical 19 year old girl. Maybe... lol
picture: 

View attachment les2.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Les8 said:


> Name: Les
> Age: 19
> Location: Texas
> Profession: Student
> Music: pretty much everything
> Likes: singing, dancing, listening to music, chilling w/ friends, partying, reading, writing poetry and stories, watching movies, talking to friends, cooking/baking, plus lots more lol
> Dislikes: jerks, cheating, dishonesty, and not being able to say what's on your mind.
> About me: I'm a pretty typical 19 year old girl. Maybe... lol
> picture:




Welcomes to the new peoples!


----------



## bmann0413

Welcome new folks!


----------



## MimiMelons

im mimi 24 f bbw florida


----------



## KHayes666

MimiMelons said:


> im mimi 24 f bbw florida



You are one hot woman, lol damn


----------



## Shosh

Andy_McP said:


> Name: Andy
> Age: 24
> Location: Glasgow, Scotland
> Profession: Trainee Teacher
> Music: Bit of an indie kid, with some jazz and classic rock thrown in. I am a Smashing Pumpkins obsessive.
> Likes: Fat Women (have know that since day one!), good Malt Whisky (Ardbeg is an especial favourite), Literature, Writing, Rugby, Hibernian FC. Should I put politics? I dont stop talking about it but that doesnt mean I enjoy it! I enjoy the stars, walking in the Scottish countryside towards nowhere, and that sense of the morning. Ill put them as likes instead.
> Dislikes: Racism, Coca Cola (it smells awful!),
> About me: Well the information above gives you some introduction.
> 
> My life is in transition right now. I have just embarked on a new career, and my partner and I separated earlier this year. However, in spite of that, I am enjoying life.
> 
> I have known about Dimensions for a long time, but did not realise there was a forum! I have always been attracted to larger women, and I not shy about it when asked. However, the reactions of some people have been as pathetic as they have been predictable. Others just dont get it  if you know what I mean. Therefore, I am always keen to enter a space where somebody does get it.
> 
> So what am I like if you meet me? Hmm talkative, loud in fact. Very opinionated. However, with age, I have learnt to complement that with listening skills. Im one to talk it out and ask questions. I have a loud, deep, Edinburgh accent. My voice is easily my most distinctive feature. I am 6ft, slim, and you can see my photo there.




Welcome Andy. Trivia, but my first love's name was Andy, so it is a pretty special name to me.

If I have a son I have resolved to call him by that name also.

Enjoy!


----------



## Malarkey

Andy_McP said:


> Name: Andy
> Age: 24
> Location: Glasgow, Scotland
> Profession: Trainee Teacher
> Music: Bit of an indie kid, with some jazz and classic rock thrown in. I am a Smashing Pumpkins obsessive.
> Likes: Fat Women (have know that since day one!), good Malt Whisky (Ardbeg is an especial favourite), Literature, Writing, Rugby, Hibernian FC. Should I put politics? I dont stop talking about it but that doesnt mean I enjoy it! I enjoy the stars, walking in the Scottish countryside towards nowhere, and that sense of the morning. Ill put them as likes instead.
> Dislikes: Racism, Coca Cola (it smells awful!),
> About me: Well the information above gives you some introduction.
> 
> My life is in transition right now. I have just embarked on a new career, and my partner and I separated earlier this year. However, in spite of that, I am enjoying life.
> 
> I have known about Dimensions for a long time, but did not realise there was a forum! I have always been attracted to larger women, and I not shy about it when asked. However, the reactions of some people have been as pathetic as they have been predictable. Others just dont get it  if you know what I mean. Therefore, I am always keen to enter a space where somebody does get it.
> 
> So what am I like if you meet me? Hmm talkative, loud in fact. Very opinionated. However, with age, I have learnt to complement that with listening skills. Im one to talk it out and ask questions. I have a loud, deep, Edinburgh accent. My voice is easily my most distinctive feature. I am 6ft, slim, and you can see my photo there.




Hiya Andy! Welcome,I hope you get on well here! I get it,lol! :blush:


----------



## Shosh

orin said:


> Name: Kayode
> Age: 27
> Location: Staten Island NY
> Profession: Software Developer
> Likes: HUUUUGGEEE ASSES, Halo 3, working out , math, physics, astronomy
> 
> Hmm not much to say .... yet



Welcome Kayode.

I hope you will enjoy it here.


----------



## Andy_McP

That's really sweet Susannah!

No need to blush if you get it Malarkey!  lol 

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## MissToodles

orin said:


> Name: Kayode
> Age: 27
> Location: Staten Island NY
> Profession: Software Developer
> Likes: HUUUUGGEEE ASSES, Halo 3, working out , math, physics, astronomy
> 
> Hmm not much to say .... yet



Welcome! I went to high school with you. Haha.


----------



## gangstadawg

ill eventually show my face here OR just go to my myspace page.


----------



## IDigHeavyGuys

Name: Mysstica
Age: 22
Location: United States
Profession: I'm a stay-at-home Mama 
Musik: New Age and Metal (NOT 80's Metal) are my favorites.
Likes: I like to read and write. 
Dislikes: Bigots.
About Me: I'm married and I have a son. I'm technologically illiterate. I'm pro-choice and believe in gay rights. I love my family and I have great friends. I'm often too honest, but I figure it's better than not honest enough. I think that my honesty is my best quality. 

View attachment bodyshot3.jpg


----------



## KHayes666

IDigHeavyGuys said:


> Name: Mysstica
> Age: 22
> Location: United States
> Profession: I'm a stay-at-home Mama
> Musik: New Age and Metal (NOT 80's Metal) are my favorites.
> Likes: I like to read and write.
> Dislikes: Bigots.
> About Me: I'm married and I have a son. I'm technologically illiterate. I'm pro-choice and believe in gay rights. I love my family and I have great friends. I'm often too honest, but I figure it's better than not honest enough. I think that my honesty is my best quality.
> 
> View attachment 51192



Would be awesome if it wasn't for the cigarette in your hand, hope you don't do that in front of your son lol.


----------



## IDigHeavyGuys

KHayes666 said:


> Would be awesome if it wasn't for the cigarette in your hand, hope you don't do that in front of your son lol.



I do smoke in front of my son, but not around him, if you know what I mean? I don't smoke in the house or anything. I smoke outside, and he sees me smoke, because I watch him through the glass door, but I'm not second-hand smoking him.


----------



## SMA413

KHayes666 said:


> Would be awesome if it wasn't for the cigarette in your hand, hope you don't do that in front of your son lol.



Ummm... pretty sure what she does and doesn't do in front of her son is none of your concern.

I'm not a huge fan of smoking, but I'm not gonna tell someone when they can or can't smoke... unless they're my patient and I can tell them whatever I want, but that's a whole 'nother situation.

Just sayin.

Should I throw in an "lol" to lessen the snarkiness?


----------



## KHayes666

SMA413 said:


> Ummm... pretty sure what she does and doesn't do in front of her son is none of your concern.
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of smoking, but I'm not gonna tell someone when they can or can't smoke... unless they're my patient and I can tell them whatever I want, but that's a whole 'nother situation.
> 
> Just sayin.
> 
> Should I throw in an "lol" to lessen the snarkiness?




I grew up around second hand smoke and my lungs are permanently damaged because of it. Its not my business at all, besides if someone wants to smoke its their given right to do so, I just don't want to see kids hurt in the process.


----------



## IDigHeavyGuys

I understand how you feel. It makes me absolutely SICK to see people smoking "around" their kids. My husband and I went to someone's apartment for the first time months ago and we asked if we could smoke in there, and they said yes, but when I walked in, there was this... like one year old in the livingroom and everyone (about five people) was smoking. I threw my cigarette outside immediately. They were saying, "No, it's okay!" I said, "I don't smoke around kids." It broke my heart. So yeah, I'm not one of THOSE people. 



KHayes666 said:


> I grew up around second hand smoke and my lungs are permanently damaged because of it. Its not my business at all, besides if someone wants to smoke its their given right to do so, I just don't want to see kids hurt in the process.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

KHayes666 said:


> I grew up around second hand smoke and my lungs are permanently damaged because of it. Its not my business at all, besides if someone wants to smoke its their given right to do so, I just don't want to see kids hurt in the process.



Just think of it this way. Sometimes you've got to give some one the benefit of the doubt. It's the same as some one going onto this site and seeing all the pictures of fat women eating and going .. 

I hope all you women don't eat poorly in front of your children, you don't want them to get these habits and end up fat too, right? 

Just think of it that way.


----------



## KHayes666

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Just think of it this way. Sometimes you've got to give some one the benefit of the doubt. It's the same as some one going onto this site and seeing all the pictures of fat women eating and going ..
> 
> I hope all you women don't eat poorly in front of your children, you don't want them to get these habits and end up fat too, right?
> 
> Just think of it that way.



I get what you're saying, I just had too many bad memories involving smoking as a kid so when I saw the pic of her smoking and saying she has a kid....guess it triggered something and I had to say something.

Anyway, carry on, I'll drop the subject


----------



## george83

Name: George
Age: 25 (God I'm getting old)
Location: Belfast N. Ireland
Profession: I work for coca cola (not as fun as it sounds, though i get lots of free drink)
Music: I love rock and metal. Fave bands/artists are Nirvana, Megadeth, Metallica, Guns N Roses, Slipknot, Velvet Revolver, Avril Lavigne, Johnny Cash, Iron Maiden, Morrissey, Jack Off Jill, AC/DC, Judas Priest, Be Your Own Pet etc etc.
Likes: Good music, Good Movies, kittens, Bexy, Not being at work, Relaxing, Shoes, Nintendo, Wispas, bigger ladies.
Dislikes: Work, dance, rap, hip hop and most pop music, noting being on tv, Children that roam the street and shout insults at passers by, war, people hurting.
About me: Ok I'm George, I am 25 and i live in belfast (ok i stated all this above but i think it was worth saying again), I am engaged to the most wonderful woman in the world she is a poster on this site and a plumpdoll, you may know her as Bexy but i call her sweetie pie :wubu:. 

I'm just your normal everyday young guy really, i like being lazy, listening to good music, going out to a club and moshing away, love going to the movies (not long til the new bond comes out yays). 

I have a stammer and I hate it, even worse a Mr Gareth Gates (pop star in the uk who used to have a stammer) was making fun of stammers on tv the other night and it made me very sad.

As bexy posted the other day I do have a feminine side to my personalty, some may think its werid or whatever, but it's who I am, I just love a nice pair of heels lol.

Picture:






Old pic but its one of my faves of me and bex.











































Sorry about all the pics but I tend to change my apperance a lot lol.

Sadly I dont think I'll be posting as much as Bexy as she is always on the bloody computer lol.


----------



## luscious_lulu

I'm new to the board, but some of you may recognize me from the Jersey bash... I'm Gypsy's friend...

I live in Hamilton and working in the marketing field...


----------



## Tad

Welcome Lulu!

And I said hi in another thread, but re-welcome George, and thanks for the pics--you do pull off a lot of different looks, all very well. Might have known, already knew Bexy had good taste!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

george83 said:


> Name: George
> Age: 25 (God I'm getting old)
> Location: Belfast N. Ireland
> Profession: I work for coca cola (not as fun as it sounds, though i get lots of free drink)
> Music: I love rock and metal. Fave bands/artists are Nirvana, Megadeth, Metallica, Guns N Roses, Slipknot, Velvet Revolver, Avril Lavigne, Johnny Cash, Iron Maiden, Morrissey, Jack Off Jill, AC/DC, Judas Priest, Be Your Own Pet etc etc.
> Likes: Good music, Good Movies, kittens, Bexy, Not being at work, Relaxing, Shoes, Nintendo, Wispas, bigger ladies.
> Dislikes: Work, dance, rap, hip hop and most pop music, noting being on tv, Children that roam the street and shout insults at passers by, war, people hurting.
> About me: Ok I'm George, I am 25 and i live in belfast (ok i stated all this above but i think it was worth saying again), I am engaged to the most wonderful woman in the world she is a poster on this site and a plumpdoll, you may know her as Bexy but i call her sweetie pie :wubu:.
> 
> I'm just your normal everyday young guy really, i like being lazy, listening to good music, going out to a club and moshing away, love going to the movies (not long til the new bond comes out yays).
> 
> I have a stammer and I hate it, even worse a Mr Gareth Gates (pop star in the uk who used to have a stammer) was making fun of stammers on tv the other night and it made me very sad.
> 
> As bexy posted the other day I do have a feminine side to my personalty, some may think its werid or whatever, but it's who I am, I just love a nice pair of heels lol.
> 
> Picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old pic but its one of my faves of me and bex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about all the pics but I tend to change my apperance a lot lol.
> 
> Sadly I dont think I'll be posting as much as Bexy as she is always on the bloody computer lol.


Hello Mr Bexy! Have fun here!!!!


----------



## Shosh

george83 said:


> Name: George
> Age: 25 (God I'm getting old)
> Location: Belfast N. Ireland
> Profession: I work for coca cola (not as fun as it sounds, though i get lots of free drink)
> Music: I love rock and metal. Fave bands/artists are Nirvana, Megadeth, Metallica, Guns N Roses, Slipknot, Velvet Revolver, Avril Lavigne, Johnny Cash, Iron Maiden, Morrissey, Jack Off Jill, AC/DC, Judas Priest, Be Your Own Pet etc etc.
> Likes: Good music, Good Movies, kittens, Bexy, Not being at work, Relaxing, Shoes, Nintendo, Wispas, bigger ladies.
> Dislikes: Work, dance, rap, hip hop and most pop music, noting being on tv, Children that roam the street and shout insults at passers by, war, people hurting.
> About me: Ok I'm George, I am 25 and i live in belfast (ok i stated all this above but i think it was worth saying again), I am engaged to the most wonderful woman in the world she is a poster on this site and a plumpdoll, you may know her as Bexy but i call her sweetie pie :wubu:.
> 
> I'm just your normal everyday young guy really, i like being lazy, listening to good music, going out to a club and moshing away, love going to the movies (not long til the new bond comes out yays).
> 
> I have a stammer and I hate it, even worse a Mr Gareth Gates (pop star in the uk who used to have a stammer) was making fun of stammers on tv the other night and it made me very sad.
> 
> As bexy posted the other day I do have a feminine side to my personalty, some may think its werid or whatever, but it's who I am, I just love a nice pair of heels lol.
> 
> Picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old pic but its one of my faves of me and bex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about all the pics but I tend to change my apperance a lot lol.
> 
> Sadly I dont think I'll be posting as much as Bexy as she is always on the bloody computer lol.




Hi George,

I am happy that you are here.

Thank you for sharing a little about yourself with us here. I hope that you will love posting here at Dims.
As for your stammer, well I believe it is the little imperfections that make us really perfect.
I walk with a cane due to my having MS, but it is a damn cute cane with daisies on it. Now I know you like cute girly stuff George, but you cant have my cane!

You can always raid Bexy's hairclip and alice band collection instead.

Good on you mate.

Shosh


----------



## Maxx Awesome

george83 said:


>


:wubu:
HAWT!!1!11!!!

I can't believe an actual mate of mine joined up & I'm only finding out about it now...:doh:


----------



## bmann0413

george83 said:


> Name: George
> Age: 25 (God I'm getting old)
> Location: Belfast N. Ireland
> Profession: I work for coca cola (not as fun as it sounds, though i get lots of free drink)
> Music: I love rock and metal. Fave bands/artists are Nirvana, Megadeth, Metallica, Guns N Roses, Slipknot, Velvet Revolver, Avril Lavigne, Johnny Cash, Iron Maiden, Morrissey, Jack Off Jill, AC/DC, Judas Priest, Be Your Own Pet etc etc.
> Likes: Good music, Good Movies, kittens, Bexy, Not being at work, Relaxing, Shoes, Nintendo, Wispas, bigger ladies.
> Dislikes: Work, dance, rap, hip hop and most pop music, noting being on tv, Children that roam the street and shout insults at passers by, war, people hurting.
> About me: Ok I'm George, I am 25 and i live in belfast (ok i stated all this above but i think it was worth saying again), I am engaged to the most wonderful woman in the world she is a poster on this site and a plumpdoll, you may know her as Bexy but i call her sweetie pie :wubu:.
> 
> I'm just your normal everyday young guy really, i like being lazy, listening to good music, going out to a club and moshing away, love going to the movies (not long til the new bond comes out yays).
> 
> I have a stammer and I hate it, even worse a Mr Gareth Gates (pop star in the uk who used to have a stammer) was making fun of stammers on tv the other night and it made me very sad.
> 
> As bexy posted the other day I do have a feminine side to my personalty, some may think its werid or whatever, but it's who I am, I just love a nice pair of heels lol.
> 
> Sorry about all the pics but I tend to change my apperance a lot lol.
> 
> Sadly I dont think I'll be posting as much as Bexy as she is always on the bloody computer lol.



Dude, you have one of the world's greatest girl as your fiancee. And there's nothing wrong with being a little feminine. You are who you are! If no one can accept that, screw 'em!

BTW, WELCOME TO DIMENSIONS!


----------



## bexy

george83 said:


> Name: George
> Age: 25 (God I'm getting old)
> Location: Belfast N. Ireland
> Profession: I work for coca cola (not as fun as it sounds, though i get lots of free drink)
> Music: I love rock and metal. Fave bands/artists are Nirvana, Megadeth, Metallica, Guns N Roses, Slipknot, Velvet Revolver, Avril Lavigne, Johnny Cash, Iron Maiden, Morrissey, Jack Off Jill, AC/DC, Judas Priest, Be Your Own Pet etc etc.
> Likes: Good music, Good Movies, kittens, Bexy, Not being at work, Relaxing, Shoes, Nintendo, Wispas, bigger ladies.
> Dislikes: Work, dance, rap, hip hop and most pop music, noting being on tv, Children that roam the street and shout insults at passers by, war, people hurting.
> About me: Ok I'm George, I am 25 and i live in belfast (ok i stated all this above but i think it was worth saying again), I am engaged to the most wonderful woman in the world she is a poster on this site and a plumpdoll, you may know her as Bexy but i call her sweetie pie :wubu:.
> 
> I'm just your normal everyday young guy really, i like being lazy, listening to good music, going out to a club and moshing away, love going to the movies (not long til the new bond comes out yays).
> 
> I have a stammer and I hate it, even worse a Mr Gareth Gates (pop star in the uk who used to have a stammer) was making fun of stammers on tv the other night and it made me very sad.
> 
> As bexy posted the other day I do have a feminine side to my personalty, some may think its werid or whatever, but it's who I am, I just love a nice pair of heels lol.
> 
> 
> Sorry about all the pics but I tend to change my apperance a lot lol.
> 
> Sadly I dont think I'll be posting as much as Bexy as she is always on the bloody computer lol.



Hello you!!! 


Oh isn't my boyfriend/girlfriend/whatever he is hot!?


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

bexylicious said:


> Hello you!!!
> 
> 
> Oh isn't my boyfriend/girlfriend/whatever he is hot!?



Awwwwww lol, thats so cute!


----------



## george83

Thanks y'all for the wonderfull welcomes, its very much appreciated .

These boards seem like a pretty cool place to post Bexy is always on them so I thought I'd see what the craic was and I'm pretty pleased that I decieded to join up even if its just to look at all the pretty ladies on these boards lol.

Max your heroes boxset was sooo good you are never getting it back lol.

Btw Susannah I do steal her alice bands lol.


----------



## Lollyanne

Hi, everyone... I've been a semi-regular lurker and v. infrequent poster for the past year or so, but decided that I'd like to introduce myself properly and become a bit more active on these boards.

I'm a college student on the East Coast, in my senior year...I hail from MN, though, and plan to go back there as soon as I can (!). I love (and study) art, and am a big fan of good books, cooking, long walks, hip-hop, progressive politics, and spending time w/ my friends, fam, and boyfriend. As a skinny bisexual woman in a relationship with a skinny, sexy man, my equal love for gorgeous fat women is something that doesn't get as much public play/acknowledgment. My boyfriend is aware and supportive of this other aspect of my sexuality, but most people have no idea. This forum has been really helpful to me in clarifying/coming to better understand this part of myself, and I've enjoyed following the discussions + looking at the cute girls:happy: You all seem like cool, interesting people, and I like the community vibe here.

I probably won't be posting here too extensively, but we'll see. (das internet=a mad crazy distraction from [school]work, as most of you are probably intimately aware!) Soo...sorry if this has run on a bit. Good ups Dimensions, and it's a pleasure to introduce myself to all of you.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

George, I have a stammer, too (here in the states we call it a stutter). It can be really, really frustrating when people try to finish my sentences, but mostly I think it's one of the most adorable things about me, and I bet it is about you, too. 

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## bexy

BigBeautifulMe said:


> George, I have a stammer, too (here in the states we call it a stutter). It can be really, really frustrating when people try to finish my sentences, but mostly I think it's one of the most adorable things about me, and I bet it is about you, too.
> 
> Welcome to the boards!



IT IS!! he won't listen though but it is and I would never want him to change.


----------



## pinkylou

hey hey Bexy's Hubby!!!

Welcome to Dims


----------



## george83

BigBeautifulMe said:


> George, I have a stammer, too (here in the states we call it a stutter). It can be really, really frustrating when people try to finish my sentences, but mostly I think it's one of the most adorable things about me, and I bet it is about you, too.
> 
> Welcome to the boards!



We call it either a stammer or a stutter here aswell, it can be really frustrating when people try to finish my sentences I hate that the most. Some times my stammer is not that bad but some days i stutter on like almost everyword i say, and that really gets me down. 3 people in my work have stutters so it is quite a common thing to have, its just annoying lol.



bexylicious said:


> IT IS!! he won't listen though but it is and I would never want him to change.




Tough I will change just you watch me *shakes fist*


----------



## Shosh

Bexy I think you've got a bit of competition here on your hands mate, what with your hubby posting all his cute pics! 

He might eclipse you in the pic posting stakes love.


----------



## Ash

Welcome new people!

(And especially George. Fantastic pics!)


----------



## sugar and spice

george83 said:


> Name: George
> Age: 25 (God I'm getting old)
> Location: Belfast N. Ireland
> Profession: I work for coca cola (not as fun as it sounds, though i get lots of free drink)
> Music: I love rock and metal. Fave bands/artists are Nirvana, Megadeth, Metallica, Guns N Roses, Slipknot, Velvet Revolver, Avril Lavigne, Johnny Cash, Iron Maiden, Morrissey, Jack Off Jill, AC/DC, Judas Priest, Be Your Own Pet etc etc.
> Likes: Good music, Good Movies, kittens, Bexy, Not being at work, Relaxing, Shoes, Nintendo, Wispas, bigger ladies.
> Dislikes: Work, dance, rap, hip hop and most pop music, noting being on tv, Children that roam the street and shout insults at passers by, war, people hurting.
> About me: Ok I'm George, I am 25 and i live in belfast (ok i stated all this above but i think it was worth saying again), I am engaged to the most wonderful woman in the world she is a poster on this site and a plumpdoll, you may know her as Bexy but i call her sweetie pie :wubu:.
> 
> I'm just your normal everyday young guy really, i like being lazy, listening to good music, going out to a club and moshing away, love going to the movies (not long til the new bond comes out yays).
> 
> I have a stammer and I hate it, even worse a Mr Gareth Gates (pop star in the uk who used to have a stammer) was making fun of stammers on tv the other night and it made me very sad.
> 
> As bexy posted the other day I do have a feminine side to my personalty, some may think its werid or whatever, but it's who I am, I just love a nice pair of heels lol.
> 
> Picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old pic but its one of my faves of me and bex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about all the pics but I tend to change my apperance a lot lol.
> 
> Sadly I dont think I'll be posting as much as Bexy as she is always on the bloody computer lol.



Hi George welcome to Dimensions, Bexy speaks of you often and you two are an adorable couple. I hope you'll enjoy yourself here and join in all the fun whenever you can pry Bexy off of the computer of course hee hee.


----------



## StellaMaris

george83 said:


> Picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old pic but its one of my faves of me and bex.



Awesome pics, I really love the first one with you and Bexy, a cute couple you are! And it is really amazing how different types of styles as a girls you have.. I am jealous as I always look the same. 

Anyway: Welcome to Dims! I just hope you have two computers so you do not have to fight with Bexy :happy:


----------



## Nocte

Hey all,

Kali told me about the forums over here, so I decided (after her singing your praises) to come over and register. Soooo, here I am.

The profile is a work-in-progress, but I should be finished with it soon


----------



## Haunted

Nocte said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Kali told me about the forums over here, so I decided (after her singing your praises) to come over and register. Soooo, here I am.
> 
> The profile is a work-in-progress, but I should be finished with it soon



Welcome Nocte,

You obviously keep good Company But I am Biased LOL


----------



## Nocte

Haunted said:


> Welcome Nocte,
> 
> You obviously keep good Company But I am Biased LOL



Yes Sir - she's a keeper!


----------



## Blackjack

Nocte, you're already off to a good start with that awesome sig.


----------



## Nocte

Blackjack said:


> Nocte, you're already off to a good start with that awesome sig.



Thanks  It's one of the quotes that's always stuck out for me. I'll try not to be too nerdy, though.


----------



## Cors

Aw George you are indeed gorgeous and you and Bexy look so happy together! My ex is pre-op MtF, so I can appreciate the fluidity of gender and how tricky it can be to pass. It is awesome that you are so open about it. 

_

Anyway, figured I will formally introduce myself here. 

I am 20, a student in London and I am a proud queer femme FA. I also consider myself a foodee, which people often find surprising because of my size. 

Interests: a cappella, abnormal psychology, BDSM, body modification, corsetry, feederism, feminism, gender, law, LGBT rights, netball, nutrition, poledance, size activism

Dislikes: discrimination, dishonesty, drama

So yes, hello. ;D


----------



## Dhaunae

Name: Dawn
Age: 35
Location: 29 Palms, Cali.. aka hell
Profession: Pseudo banker
Music: Tastes are pretty varied depending on my mood but I've been on a Snow Patrol and Blue October kick as of late
Likes: Playing pool, doing karaoke, horses, the rain, dabbling in digital art, reading, watching movies, playing WoW, confident sexy men
Dislikes: Ignorance, judgemental people


Been in hiding lately and thought it was time to resurrect myself. 

View attachment DSC006531234.jpg


----------



## Tad

Dhaunae said:


> Been in hiding lately and thought it was time to resurrect myself.



Hey, welcome back--I remember that name and those eyes


----------



## Saxphon

Dhaunae said:


> Name: Dawn
> Age: 35
> Location: 29 Palms, Cali.. aka hell
> Profession: Pseudo banker
> Music: Tastes are pretty varied depending on my mood but I've been on a Snow Patrol and Blue October kick as of late
> Likes: Playing pool, doing karaoke, horses, the rain, dabbling in digital art, reading, watching movies, playing WoW, confident sexy men
> Dislikes: Ignorance, judgemental people
> 
> 
> Been in hiding lately and thought it was time to resurrect myself.



Welcome back, Dhaunae. Those are some really beautiful eyes you have there........


----------



## prettysteve

AshleyEileen said:


> I juuuuust signed up a few minutes ago and thought I'd introduce myself.
> 
> I'm 22 and from Pittsburgh. I'm the creator of Cupcake Cuties, a size acceptance site. I'm a manager at Lane Bryant and love my job.



Ms. AshleyEileen : Welcome aboard to the lovely large world of dims! Speaking of CUTE CUPCAKES , you are a beautiful looking cute cupcake. I'll bet you taste yummy.L.O.L.


----------



## Malarkey

Andy_McP said:


> That's really sweet Susannah!
> 
> No need to blush if you get it Malarkey!  lol
> 
> Thanks for the replies.



Oops :doh:! Didn't see your reply, im rubbish at this whole posty thready thing. To my shame, this is me improved and keeping up on post's,lol. I cant be the only one who's horrible at it..............?


----------



## S13Drifter

Hi Yall. I'm a pretty normal guy with a love for cars and BBW's. I live in Texas and I go to school at Texas Tech! I'm a theatre major (design, not an actor) and if anyone whats to talk just shoot an IM to my AIM. See ya Around

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3149294


----------



## george83

sugar and spice said:


> Hi George welcome to Dimensions, Bexy speaks of you often and you two are an adorable couple. I hope you'll enjoy yourself here and join in all the fun whenever you can pry Bexy off of the computer of course hee hee.



Prying Bexy off the computer is near impossible belive me lol.



StellaMaris said:


> Awesome pics, I really love the first one with you and Bexy, a cute couple you are! And it is really amazing how different types of styles as a girls you have.. I am jealous as I always look the same.
> 
> Anyway: Welcome to Dims! I just hope you have two computers so you do not have to fight with Bexy :happy:



Awww thanks you are all too kind .


----------



## AFatChance

*Hi. I'm Chance.

I'm 18 and I weigh 560.

I'm a writer and am studying Film at KU. I love writing, movies, talking, and other stuff.

PM me if you're interested in learning more, I guess.*


----------



## bellyjelly

Here's my face. Note the fat girls' angle 

Had to put it in B&W coz it wouldn't let me upload a colour version. 

View attachment angieprofilepic.jpg


----------



## B68

bellyjelly said:


> Here's my face. Note the fat girls' angle
> 
> Had to put it in B&W coz it wouldn't let me upload a colour version.



Welcome. And that angle will probably change after some reading here


----------



## bellyjelly

B68 said:


> Welcome. And that angle will probably change after some reading here



Yes, B68, I've had a read around and it's certainly THE place to let it all hang out. By the way, your art is fantastic


----------



## bexy

Hello all newbies!! Welcome! xx


----------



## ICEMANSS00

Hello to all

My name is Phil from Chicago. I work in Social Services as a Program Coordinator for Medically Complex Wards of the State.

I have always been attractive to FULL-FIGURED, BOTTOM-HEAVY, HOURGLASSED SHAPED WOMEN WITH A PLEASANT PERSONALITY AND MOST IMPORTANTLY GOD IN HER HEART.

I look forward to many spirited conversations and posts here on Dimensions.

BE BLESSED ALWAYS 

View attachment Photos 087.jpg


----------



## pinkylou

Warm welcome to you Phil


----------



## Shampoo_0405

Name: Jackie
Age: 19
Location: New Jersey
Profession: Work at a Dollar Tree, but working to be an English teacher.
Music: Rock, alternative, broadway
Likes: Theatre, taking pictures, hanging out with friends, naps, eating great food, going places, and listening to music.
About me: I go to a community college and hope to transfer to a 4 year soon. I wish to be an English or Theatre teacher. I've been in and directed many plays in my time and love it. I feel I'm a very nice person and I have a really good sense of humor. I love to make people laugh and do all I can to make a person laugh. I work at a Dollar Tree and it's not my number 1 favorite place to be. I maybe getting a job at Build A Bear which seems like a cool place to work. I am looking to meet new people and have people to talk to.


----------



## PS_FA

Name: Phil
Age: 23
Location: Western Australia (2hr from Perth)
Profession: Student and IT
Music: Rock, Pop and Country
Likes: Films, clubs, gigs, drinking
About me: I'm a 23 year old BHM/FFA, happily engaged and getting married to my bbw that i love and have know for 2 years now.
Picture:


----------



## suunny

77yrs old,love bbws very much and glad to
be a part of this group.


----------



## imanicegirl22

Name: Ashley
Age: 24
Location: Texas
Profession: Graphic Designer
Music: I like most music... as long as it is good 
Likes: Having fun and laughing! 
About me: I try to live life to the fullest. Graduated from UT Austin with a degree in Journalism. I'm a graphic designer for a magazine and I LOVE my job! I love my family and friends. I'm currently single and just figuring out what I want in life! 

View attachment l_7a3857d333a076aa50dbdf0b81886da2.jpg


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79

AshleyEileen said:


> I juuuuust signed up a few minutes ago and thought I'd introduce myself.
> 
> I'm 22 and from Pittsburgh. I'm the creator of Cupcake Cuties, a size acceptance site. I'm a manager at Lane Bryant and love my job.



dang i lived in rochester pa since july and couldn't find no one in the area now i move to fl i see a completely breathtaking image like yourself joins the site wow what luck lol but welcome anyway


----------



## Shosh

imanicegirl22 said:


> Name: Ashley
> Age: 24
> Location: Texas
> Profession: Graphic Designer
> Music: I like most music... as long as it is good
> Likes: Having fun and laughing!
> About me: I try to live life to the fullest. Graduated from UT Austin with a degree in Journalism. I'm a graphic designer for a magazine and I LOVE my job! I love my family and friends. I'm currently single and just figuring out what I want in life!



Welcome Ashley. That is a lovely pic of you.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Name:Avery
Age:19 
Location:GA soon to be NC hopefully if all goes well.
Music:Metal, Classical, funk, Jazz, Indie, anything except country and gospel, nothing against god, I love god but I hate the way gospel sounds ewwwwwwwww. My music has to have texture. AMPUTEXTURE!!!! 
Profession:Student 
About me: I can't wait for Mirror's Edge and RE5 to come out!! Represent PS3!!!!!!
Pic: 

View attachment fgfgsdfgsdfg.jpg


----------



## Shosh

rg770Ibanez said:


> Name:Avery
> Age:19
> Location:GA soon to be NC hopefully if all goes well.
> Music:Metal, Classical, funk, Jazz, Indie, anything except country and gospel, nothing against god, I love god but I hate the way gospel sounds ewwwwwwwww. My music has to have texture. AMPUTEXTURE!!!!
> Profession:Student
> About me: I can't wait for Mirror's Edge and RE5 to come out!! Represent PS3!!!!!!
> Pic:



Welcome Avery. You are cute.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

thanks, cute kid  
I want a kid soooo bad!!!


----------



## Shosh

rg770Ibanez said:


> thanks, cute kid
> I want a kid soooo bad!!!



Mate you are a kid! 19? Juz kiddin.

Enjoy life while you can Grasshopper.:bow:


----------



## rg770Ibanez

hahaha!!! I will try. :happy:


----------



## russianhacker69

_Name:Andrew
Age:19
Location:SC
Music: alt,metal,rock,80's,techno, major band nerd *trombone* so also classical and jazz 
Profession:Student
About me: Not new, but it is the first time I'm actually interacting on this -shrugs- College student, random, kinda crazy  
pic- look to the left or click my profile _


----------



## supersoup

welcome noobs! post lots plz.

avery, you are uber cute!


----------



## Surlysomething

Howdy new peoplez!

I like seeing new young faces -but- my age has me creeping more and more towards cougar-ville and it's freaking me out! I hope some 'older' mens join soon.




(not that i'm complaining...:eat2: )


----------



## kinkykitten

*Name:* Sarah
*Age:* 23
*Location:* Norway. Born and raised in England
*Music:* Metal, Rock, Punk, Goth, Industrial
*Profession:* Dan's Belly Rubbing Mistress
*About me: * Thought i'd introduce here too. I'm currently engaged and getting married next March to my honey! I love to pamper and spoil him. I'm a FFA and an active feeder. I love BHM and SSBHM. Bellies are my speciality  lol I'm pierced lots of times and tattooed a couple


----------



## tupperlake15

My name is Marshall

Age: 18
Location: From Rochester NY, but go to school in Syracuse NY
Major: Landscape Architecture with a concentration in Urban Design and Development.
Music: Anything but rap and heavy metal. Favorite Band: OAR
About Me: I just think fat girls are so unbelievably attractive and I sure hope I can meet a nice one soon. Positive guy here who loves to go on bike rides, ski, travel, and eat.


----------



## tupperlake15

by the way, this is a picture of me. 

View attachment n653480360_1516088_4940.jpg


----------



## Paul

imanicegirl22 said:


> Name: Ashley
> Age: 24
> Location: Texas
> Profession: Graphic Designer
> Music: I like most music... as long as it is good
> Likes: Having fun and laughing!
> About me: I try to live life to the fullest. Graduated from UT Austin with a degree in Journalism. I'm a graphic designer for a magazine and I LOVE my job! I love my family and friends. I'm currently single and just figuring out what I want in life!




Welcome Ashley! That *is* a very lovely picture you posted, I look forward to your posts. Thanks for posting.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

supersoup said:


> welcome noobs! post lots plz.
> 
> avery, you are uber cute!



gracias! Man you had to make me go find a picture of you cause your freakin main picture is a potato! You's a bewt!!


----------



## Haunted

rg770Ibanez said:


> gracias! Man you had to make me go find a picture of you cause your freakin main picture is a potato! You's a bewt!!



LMFAO That is certainly no potato my friend


----------



## AnnieDevilish

Name: Annie
Age: 33
Location: Toronto, Canada, originally Norwegian
Profession: BBW model, but have a masters degree in Political Scince
Music: Alternative rock, Indie my favourite bands are Manic Street Preachers, JJ72, Concerto for Constantine, Placebo and Audioslave
Likes: History, politics, travelling, be with friends, reading, music and film.
Dislikes: People who are two faced and judgemental
About me: Lively and happy woman who recently moved from Norway to Canada Soon launching my own adult website
Picture:


----------



## Hole

rg770Ibanez said:


> Name:Avery
> Age:19
> Location:GA soon to be NC hopefully if all goes well.
> Music:Metal, Classical, funk, Jazz, Indie, anything except country and gospel, nothing against god, I love god but I hate the way gospel sounds ewwwwwwwww. My music has to have texture. AMPUTEXTURE!!!!
> Profession:Student
> About me: I can't wait for Mirror's Edge and RE5 to come out!! Represent PS3!!!!!!
> Pic:



I usually don't go for blondes but you're an exception. Looking hot.




My name is Sarah and I'm 20 years old. I'm engaged to a BHM.:wubu:


----------



## KHayes666

So is there a new person on here who ISN'T engaged, taken or who wants someone 300 pounds heavier than I am?

*shakes stick* blah!


----------



## Saxphon

Susannah said:


> Welcome Ashley. That is a lovely pic of you.



I wholeheartedly second that same thought. Beautiful picture.


----------



## Saxphon

AnnieDevilish said:


> Name: Annie
> Age: 33
> Location: Toronto, Canada, originally Norwegian
> Profession: BBW model, but have a masters degree in Political Scince
> Music: Alternative rock, Indie my favourite bands are Manic Street Preachers, JJ72, Concerto for Constantine, Placebo and Audioslave
> Likes: History, politics, travelling, be with friends, reading, music and film.
> Dislikes: People who are two faced and judgemental
> About me: Lively and happy woman who recently moved from Norway to Canada Soon launching my own adult website
> Picture:



Extremely beautiful pic, Annie. Thank you for sharing it with us. Welcome to Dims.


----------



## mimosa

rg770Ibanez said:


> Name:Avery
> Age:19
> Location:GA soon to be NC hopefully if all goes well.
> Music:Metal, Classical, funk, Jazz, Indie, anything except country and gospel, nothing against god, I love god but I hate the way gospel sounds ewwwwwwwww. My music has to have texture. AMPUTEXTURE!!!!
> Profession:Student
> About me: I can't wait for Mirror's Edge and RE5 to come out!! Represent PS3!!!!!!
> Pic:



Nice pics, Avery. What part of GA?.....if I may ask. GA is one of my favorite states. Too bad I moved to CO. Welcome to Dimensions.:bow:


----------



## stoicsilence

Name:Nathan
Age:19 

Location:Ventura County, California

Music:Classical, Sound Tracks, alot of singles, and Symphonic Metal like Nightwish who are the gods of melody.

Likes: I like history, art, music, sci-fi stuff, reading, sleeping, doing nothing, architecture, video games... ok you caught me I'm a nerd. I do like to go hiking, camping, swimming, jogging, and lift weights though. Other likes (more like my weaknesses) include food and all that implies.

Dislikes: Calculus (an irony in and of itself), freeway traffic, monday mornings, and all of the little iritations of life.

Profession:Student/Paid intern at a architecture firm. Architecture is my major and I'm hoping to transfer out of the local community college and into a UC school.

About me: I'm a BHM coming out into the community at large. (no pun intended:doh To ambiguous? talk to me!

Ok now can someone tell pe how to post pics?


----------



## Ash

rg770Ibanez said:


> gracias! Man you had to make me go find a picture of you cause your freakin main picture is a potato! You's a bewt!!



And a mighty hot potato it is, believe me. 

Welcome!


----------



## Minxy

Greetings everyone, I am Wendy and a friend of mine told me about this site. I am from the Philadelphia area and still checking this site out. 

Name: Wendy

Age: 38

Location: Eastern PA

Music: Alternative, Punk, Industrial

Profession: Bookkeeper & IT Student

About me: A single mom trying to get through college. Also I like making costumes and attending sci-fi/comic/horror cons

Photo: *Click on image to see a larger version*

[URL=http://img410.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clevageut4.jpg]

[/URL][URL=http://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php]

[/URL]


----------



## supersoup

rg770Ibanez said:


> gracias! Man you had to make me go find a picture of you cause your freakin main picture is a potato! You's a bewt!!



potato?! is that some weird georgian word for awesomely amazing yet sexy picture?

thanks sir.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Originally Atlanta but I moved to Albany, it's near ... well nothing actually. It's a pretty small town around the southeastern area. Most def ready to leave.


----------



## Friday

stoicsilence said:


> Name:Nathan
> Age:19
> Ok now can someone tell pe how to post pics?



Click the icon above the reply box with the mountains on it then just insert your URL into the box.


----------



## stoicsilence

Friday said:


> Click the icon above the reply box with the mountains on it then just insert your URL into the box.



thanx!:bounce:


----------



## Fatfanplus

Hi!
My name is Russ.
I'm a 40 year old Gay man in NJ.
I'm here on Dimensions because I'm just tired of the bitchiness on the Gay Gainer message boards, and I'd like to make some new Gay or Straight, Male or Female Pro-Fat friends.
I'm currently 445 pounds, and 5 10" tall.
My likes are food (duh) movies, music, napping on Sunday afternoons, film-making,
playing with my cat, and tv.
Here are a couple of pictures.
<a href="http://imageshack.us"><img src="http://img73.imageshack.us/img73/1427/fatik0.jpg" border="0" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us"/></a><br/><a href="http://g.imageshack.us/img73/fatik0.jpg/1/"><img src="http://img73.imageshack.us/img73/fatik0.jpg/1/w637.png" border="0"></a>


----------



## stoicsilence

mugshot of mehself 

View attachment 100_0537.jpg


----------



## Hole

KHayes666 said:


> So is there a new person on here who ISN'T engaged, taken or who wants someone 300 pounds heavier than I am?
> 
> *shakes stick* blah!



Lol. Awww.

I'm not an FFA but I am all about size acceptance.


----------



## Fatfanplus

Fatfanplus said:


> Hi!
> My name is Russ.
> I'm a 40 year old Gay man in NJ.
> I'm here on Dimensions because I'm just tired of the bitchiness on the Gay Gainer message boards, and I'd like to make some new Gay or Straight, Male or Female Pro-Fat friends.
> I'm currently 445 pounds, and 5 10" tall.
> My likes are food (duh) movies, music, napping on Sunday afternoons, film-making,
> playing with my cat, and tv.
> Here are a couple of pictures.
> <a href="http://imageshack.us"><img src="http://img73.imageshack.us/img73/1427/fatik0.jpg" border="0" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us"/>
> </a><br/><a href="http://g.imageshack.us/img73/fatik0.jpg/1/"><img src="http://img73.imageshack.us/img73/fatik0.jpg/1/w637.png" border="0"></a>



That link didn't work, so this one should!


----------



## george83

Welcome all you newcomers .

Not that long ago I was a newcomer myself, and if your anything like myself you will have to be dragged away from the computer kicking and screaming. This place is very addictive .


----------



## Shosh

AnnieDevilish said:


> Name: Annie
> Age: 33
> Location: Toronto, Canada, originally Norwegian
> Profession: BBW model, but have a masters degree in Political Scince
> Music: Alternative rock, Indie my favourite bands are Manic Street Preachers, JJ72, Concerto for Constantine, Placebo and Audioslave
> Likes: History, politics, travelling, be with friends, reading, music and film.
> Dislikes: People who are two faced and judgemental
> About me: Lively and happy woman who recently moved from Norway to Canada Soon launching my own adult website
> Picture:




Velkommen Annie.


----------



## GoldenDelicious

Thought I'd formally introduce myself on the show your face thread. This is me (on the left) with my beloved other half Mergirl. I don't think the photo shows my curves with me being a ssbbw and Mer the FA, she thinks the photo makes her look larger because she has cute chubby cheeks. Any way this is us in May in a restuarant thjat I took Mer to for her birthday but that's a whole other story. My hair is shorter now and I look quite a bit larger than the photo would have you believe, lol.


I am 37 years old and live on the west coast of Scotland by the seaside. I have a wide range of interests and am a bubbly and outgoing person. I don't sit on the fence and am very opinionate (poor mer) but would never disagree just for the sake of arguing and always listen to other sides before passing judgment, in fact I try not to judge. 

Mer and I like small intimate dinner parties with friends and are a little obsessed with a TV programme called 'Come dine with me' we'd like to act this out in real life and get points for our culnerary skills. I'm the pudding expert and Mer imakes a mean baked salmon, yum! I've said more than enough but feel free to aske me more. GD X


----------



## GoldenDelicious

Mer said I look cute in this pic, although I think it's just the kittens and they're not even mine!! lol.


----------



## Shosh

GoldenDelicious said:


> Thought I'd formally introduce myself on the show your face thread. This is me (on the left) with my beloved other half Mergirl. I don't think the photo shows my curves with me being a ssbbw and Mer the FA, she thinks the photo makes her look larger because she has cute chubby cheeks. Any way this is us in May in a restuarant thjat I took Mer to for her birthday but that's a whole other story. My hair is shorter now and I look quite a bit larger than the photo would have you believe, lol.
> 
> 
> I am 37 years old and live on the west coast of Scotland by the seaside. I have a wide range of interests and am a bubbly and outgoing person. I don't sit on the fence and am very opinionate (poor mer) but would never disagree just for the sake of arguing and always listen to other sides before passing judgment, in fact I try not to judge.
> 
> Mer and I like small intimate dinner parties with friends and are a little obsessed with a TV programme called 'Come dine with me' we'd like to act this out in real life and get points for our culnerary skills. I'm the pudding expert and Mer imakes a mean baked salmon, yum! I've said more than enough but feel free to aske me more. GD X



Gorgeous pic. Love it.

It is nice to see both of your sunshiny faces, especially that naughty Mer who is an absolute laugh riot around here.


----------



## Tad

Great to see you, GD  And I understand why Mer is so smitten with your looks! 

And if you can look cute next to kittens, you are truly cute indeed!


----------



## GoldenDelicious

edx said:


> Great to see you, GD  And I understand why Mer is so smitten with your looks!
> 
> And if you can look cute next to kittens, you are truly cute indeed!


O'h thanks edx, I'm blushing.:blush:


----------



## GoldenDelicious

Susannah said:


> Gorgeous pic. Love it.
> 
> It is nice to see both of your sunshiny faces, especially that naughty Mer who is an absolute laugh riot around here.


O'h thanks susannah. Mer is a scream but she can also be innapropriate, if you check my response to rep whines thread you'll see what I mean, but then you repped her so I gues you have the same wild side, lol.


----------



## Suze

GoldenDelicious said:


> Thought I'd formally introduce myself on the show your face thread. This is me (on the left) with my beloved other half Mergirl. I don't think the photo shows my curves with me being a ssbbw and Mer the FA, she thinks the photo makes her look larger because she has cute chubby cheeks. Any way this is us in May in a restuarant thjat I took Mer to for her birthday but that's a whole other story. My hair is shorter now and I look quite a bit larger than the photo would have you believe, lol.
> 
> 
> I am 37 years old and live on the west coast of Scotland by the seaside. I have a wide range of interests and am a bubbly and outgoing person. I don't sit on the fence and am very opinionate (poor mer) but would never disagree just for the sake of arguing and always listen to other sides before passing judgment, in fact I try not to judge.
> 
> Mer and I like small intimate dinner parties with friends and are a little obsessed with a TV programme called 'Come dine with me' we'd like to act this out in real life and get points for our culnerary skills. I'm the pudding expert and Mer imakes a mean baked salmon, yum! I've said more than enough but feel free to aske me more. GD X


what a cute couple you are!:happy:


----------



## cinnamitch

Hello,
I have been a lurker on here for a bit and decided in honor of the upcoming holiday to say BOO. 


Name:Cindy
Age:46 

Location:SE Minnesota, Bluff Country

Music: almost anything you can think of except metal. I can name songs i enjoy from Bowling for Soup to Buck Owens and most in between

Likes: I love to read books on weather, trivia, non fiction, listen to music, play around on the computer reading about useless things. I enjoy drives to nowhere, picnics, game nights with friends, a good Tequila and my grandson

Dislikes: math, phonies, loud places, oysters, bugs, internet pervs, disrespect

Profession:Used to be a nurse , have a really bad back now and am disabled and trying to figure out what to retrain into. 

About me: Well i am originally from Texas, came to Minnesota in 2000. Divorced, 4 kids with 2 still at home. One grandson. Im 5'5 430.I have red hair, green eyes and freckles. I am a taurus and i do live up to my sign..


----------



## GoldenDelicious

susieQ said:


> what a cute couple you are!:happy:


oh thanks that's kind of you x


----------



## madvfxartist

So I thought I would say HEWO! My friend Divals finally got me to join this site, and I actually have a picture I think I look cute in, so it is time to say HELLO WORLD!

Generic identity format: 

Name: Minni
Age: 20
Location: Pittsburgh, PA USA
Profession: Student
Music: Mostly everything except rap. No joke
Likes: Music, art, movies, cookies, bubbles, potatoes (yum), deviantart, FPS games on co-op, Death note, Firefly *Wonders if she has named off enough random likes?* 
Dislikes: Radishes and Brussels Sprouts
About me: I am a big girl who is shy but I am friendly. I am bisexual. I am weird. I go to art school. Um....ask me if you wish to know more?  

ME! *Hopes the link works*
<a href="http://s32.photobucket.com/albums/d16/mirandamag11/?action=view&current=meeeshoopped.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d16/mirandamag11/meeeshoopped.jpg" border="0" alt="me"></a>


----------



## Shosh

cinnamitch said:


> Hello,
> I have been a lurker on here for a bit and decided in honor of the upcoming holiday to say BOO.
> 
> 
> Name:Cindy
> Age:46
> 
> Location:SE Minnesota, Bluff Country
> 
> Music: almost anything you can think of except metal. I can name songs i enjoy from Bowling for Soup to Buck Owens and most in between
> 
> Likes: I love to read books on weather, trivia, non fiction, listen to music, play around on the computer reading about useless things. I enjoy drives to nowhere, picnics, game nights with friends, a good Tequila and my grandson
> 
> Dislikes: math, phonies, loud places, oysters, bugs, internet pervs, disrespect
> 
> Profession:Used to be a nurse , have a really bad back now and am disabled and trying to figure out what to retrain into.
> 
> About me: Well i am originally from Texas, came to Minnesota in 2000. Divorced, 4 kids with 2 still at home. One grandson. Im 5'5 430.I have red hair, green eyes and freckles. I am a taurus and i do live up to my sign..



Welcome Cindy.



madvfxartist said:


> So I thought I would say HEWO! My friend Divals finally got me to join this site, and I actually have a picture I think I look cute in, so it is time to say HELLO WORLD!
> 
> Generic identity format:
> 
> Name: Minni
> Age: 20
> Location: Pittsburgh, PA USA
> Profession: Student
> Music: Mostly everything except rap. No joke
> Likes: Music, art, movies, cookies, bubbles, potatoes (yum), deviantart, FPS games on co-op, Death note, Firefly *Wonders if she has named off enough random likes?*
> Dislikes: Radishes and Brussels Sprouts
> About me: I am a big girl who is shy but I am friendly. I am bisexual. I am weird. I go to art school. Um....ask me if you wish to know more?
> 
> ME! *Hopes the link works*
> <a href="http://s32.photobucket.com/albums/d16/mirandamag11/?action=view&current=meeeshoopped.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d16/mirandamag11/meeeshoopped.jpg" border="0" alt="me"></a>



Welcome Minni.


----------



## BOXER

GoldenDelicious said:


> Thought I'd formally introduce myself on the show your face thread. This is me (on the left) with my beloved other half Mergirl. I don't think the photo shows my curves with me being a ssbbw and Mer the FA, she thinks the photo makes her look larger because she has cute chubby cheeks. Any way this is us in May in a restuarant thjat I took Mer to for her birthday but that's a whole other story. My hair is shorter now and I look quite a bit larger than the photo would have you believe, lol.
> 
> 
> I am 37 years old and live on the west coast of Scotland by the seaside. I have a wide range of interests and am a bubbly and outgoing person. I don't sit on the fence and am very opinionate (poor mer) but would never disagree just for the sake of arguing and always listen to other sides before passing judgment, in fact I try not to judge.
> 
> Mer and I like small intimate dinner parties with friends and are a little obsessed with a TV programme called 'Come dine with me' we'd like to act this out in real life and get points for our culnerary skills. I'm the pudding expert and Mer imakes a mean baked salmon, yum! I've said more than enough but feel free to aske me more. GD X



Hey there fellow Scotlander! Just thought id mention i know a lady thats been on Come Dine with me! Her name is Tara and its Aired next month! Watch out for it


----------



## thatgirl08

madvfxartist said:


> So I thought I would say HEWO! My friend Divals finally got me to join this site, and I actually have a picture I think I look cute in, so it is time to say HELLO WORLD!
> 
> Generic identity format:
> 
> Name: Minni
> Age: 20
> Location: Pittsburgh, PA USA
> Profession: Student
> Music: Mostly everything except rap. No joke
> Likes: Music, art, movies, cookies, bubbles, potatoes (yum), deviantart, FPS games on co-op, Death note, Firefly *Wonders if she has named off enough random likes?*
> Dislikes: Radishes and Brussels Sprouts
> About me: I am a big girl who is shy but I am friendly. I am bisexual. I am weird. I go to art school. Um....ask me if you wish to know more?
> 
> ME! *Hopes the link works*
> <a href="http://s32.photobucket.com/albums/d16/mirandamag11/?action=view&current=meeeshoopped.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d16/mirandamag11/meeeshoopped.jpg" border="0" alt="me"></a>




Welcome to Dims. :] To post a picture, you have to copy and paste the thing that says


----------



## thatgirl08

Alright, so I'm not exactly new but I realized I never did an introduction post. Better late than never, right?

Name: Rachel.

Age: 18.

Location: Upstate, New York.

Music: A little bit of everything, but mainly indie & alternative.

Likes: Disaster movies, lazy days, marijuana, most anything pomegranate flavored or scented and the song Funny Little Frog by Belle&Sebastian.

Dislikes: Snow, Jack Daniels, the new Facebook, holes in my socks and Walgreens.

Profession: Student. I'm a senior in high school still, yuck. I was working at Tim Hortons but I recently quit. I'm looking for a new part time job but who knows when that will materialize. 

About me: Fat girl~ I collect socks, I hate waking up before 11AM, I have a bucket list and a list of 100 crazy places I'd like to have sex, I'll try almost anything once, I love meeting new people, I think Lil Wayne is a fucking genuis, I have an opinion on everything and I'm not afraid to say it, I don't sugar coat anything, I like to think I'm worth getting to know, I'm bisexual & single, I love the occasional intelligent conversation and I find existentialism fascinating. 

I'm sure you've all seen enough pictures of me, but hell, here's another:






and I found this picture really cool.. just because you can see my reflection, the reflection of what's behind me, the window panes and also the stuff you can see through the window. It's crazy~ look at it for a few seconds. 






The end! :]


----------



## Saxphon

GoldenDelicious said:


> Mer said I look cute in this pic, although I think it's just the kittens and they're not even mine!! lol.



Oh my, Golden, what a cute picture of you. And for the record, those are some really nice looking arms you have there (sigh). As much as I do love cats and kittens, you didn't even need them for this picture to be classified as beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## madvfxartist

Let's try this again:


----------



## thatgirl08

madvfxartist said:


> Let's try this again:



Cute picture!


----------



## bmann0413




----------



## dexquinn

Name: James
Age: 21
Location: Kentucky, USA
Profession: Student/Musician
Music: jazz, punk, indie and alternative
Likes: singing, playing piano, italian food, being romantic, watching foreign films, sitting in coffee shops or bus stations and just blending in, taking trips with the radio up as loud as it will go, walking down city sidewalks at night
Dislikes: the status quo, politics, schedules, conflicts, being bored
About me: I'm just a college student trying to find his place in the world. I'm a musician on the side (singing, piano and bass) for a local indie/alternative band. Right now I live on a farm, but next summer I'll be moving into the city to be closer to my college. I'm a bit spontaneous, and incredibly wild around friends, and am a firm believer in two things: 1. There's a soulmate for everyone, and 2. Laughter is the best medicine.
picture:


----------



## Adamantoise

*Welcome all you lovely new people!* 

I hope you enjoy the forums!


----------



## activistfatgirl

thatgirl08 said:


> Name: Rachel.
> 
> Age: 18.



You're only 18, girl?!?! Wow, you seem to have a great head on your shoulders and a sense about yourself and the world which definitely had me thinking you were older.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

dexquinn said:


> Name: James
> Age: 21
> Location: Kentucky, USA
> Profession: Student/Musician
> Music: jazz, punk, indie and alternative
> Likes: singing, playing piano, italian food, being romantic, watching foreign films, sitting in coffee shops or bus stations and just blending in, taking trips with the radio up as loud as it will go, walking down city sidewalks at night
> Dislikes: the status quo, politics, schedules, conflicts, being bored
> About me: I'm just a college student trying to find his place in the world. I'm a musician on the side (singing, piano and bass) for a local indie/alternative band. Right now I live on a farm, but next summer I'll be moving into the city to be closer to my college. I'm a bit spontaneous, and incredibly wild around friends, and am a firm believer in two things: 1. There's a soulmate for everyone, and 2. Laughter is the best medicine.
> picture:



Welcome to Dims, James. Are you going to UK, by chance?


----------



## bmann0413

activistfatgirl said:


> You're only 18, girl?!?! Wow, you seem to have a great head on your shoulders and a sense about yourself and the world which definitely had me thinking you were older.



Me too. Man, you think you know a person. lol


----------



## dexquinn

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Welcome to Dims, James. Are you going to UK, by chance?



Thanks! Actually, yes, I am. Just transferred there this semester.


----------



## Tad

Wow, lots of cool new people this weekend  One thing that I do look forward to on Monday mornings: logging into Dimensions and seeing the intros from new people!



thatgirl08 said:


> Age: 18.
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> and I found this picture really cool.. just because you can see my reflection, the reflection of what's behind me, the window panes and also the stuff you can see through the window. It's crazy~ look at it for a few seconds.





activistfatgirl said:


> You're only 18, girl?!?! Wow, you seem to have a great head on your shoulders and a sense about yourself and the world which definitely had me thinking you were older.



First to echo what AFG said. I love that!

Second, I agree it is a very cool picture, and good idea to suggest looking at if for a few seconds--at first glance the eye is drawn to the cute woman on the other side of the door, it does take a bit to get on to noticing everything else *L* Which is worth it, because it really is neat how it all comes together, I don't know if that was deliberate or a happy accident, but it came out great


----------



## GoldenDelicious

BOXER said:


> Hey there fellow Scotlander! Just thought id mention i know a lady thats been on Come Dine with me! Her name is Tara and its Aired next month! Watch out for it


Oh that is interesting, I'll be sure to look out for her. I wrote a wee thread about come dine with me. I hope your friend Tara makes a good pudding, lol. GD x


----------



## Surlysomething

thatgirl08 said:


> Alright, so I'm not exactly new but I realized I never did an introduction post. Better late than never, right?
> 
> Name: Rachel.
> 
> 
> *I think Lil Wayne is a fucking genuis*.



You had me until that. Haha.


----------



## thatgirl08

activistfatgirl said:


> You're only 18, girl?!?! Wow, you seem to have a great head on your shoulders and a sense about yourself and the world which definitely had me thinking you were older.





bmann0413 said:


> Me too. Man, you think you know a person. lol





edx said:


> First to echo what AFG said. I love that!
> 
> Second, I agree it is a very cool picture, and good idea to suggest looking at if for a few seconds--at first glance the eye is drawn to the cute woman on the other side of the door, it does take a bit to get on to noticing everything else *L* Which is worth it, because it really is neat how it all comes together, I don't know if that was deliberate or a happy accident, but it came out great



Haha, thanks everyone. I really appreciate it! 



Surlysomething said:


> You had me until that. Haha.



Okay, I realize at first glance his lyrics are like eh.. but if you listen to the way he rhymes stuff sometimes and the strange analogies that take awhile to understand.. it's just so cool! Everytime I listen to his songs, I find like.. a new lyric that makes me go like, wow.. that's so cool. If all you've heard from him is Lollipop and/or A Milli.. you should check out some of his other stuff. The stuff that isn't on the radio is the stuff that's really great!


----------



## Alison1974

Hi everyone....I've been lurking for years, thought I'd finally take the plunge.

Info:

Name: Alison
Age:34 

Location: Atlanta, Ga

Music: I listen to mostly 80's music...luv the hair nation channel on Sirius!

Likes: Love to read, dining out, traveling (esp. cruising), and spending time with my daughter.

Dislikes: spiders, people who ding your car doors, daytime soap operas, anything mint flavored, and gum!

Profession:I run a business out of my home.

About me: Born in Florida, raised in Michigan, moved to Georgia with the fam when I was 15.....married with 14 month old daughter.


----------



## CCC

Name: Caleb

Age: 19

Location: Dartmouth College, Hanover, New Hampshire

Music: ...video game music <_<

Likes: Video games, anime/manga, piano, sculpting, math. Yup. I'm a nerd.

Dislikes: Sports, drinking, most people (I'm a terrible misanthrope... sorry).

Profession: Sophomore in college. Planning to major in math modified with CS/econ, and looking to go into computational finance assuming there's still a market to work in by the time I graduate. But I'm also planning to do an internship at toy company Bandai in Tokyo next summer, so that could lead to something.

About me: Lurker on this site since age 12 (puberty I guess?). I've known since then that I was attracted to big girls. Other than that, I'm a complete Japanophile, having taken 4 terms of the language and having spent all of last summer living an hour from Tokyo. I'm a black belt in Karate, an avid piano player, and an amateur sculptor. As mentioned above I tend to be pretty misanthropic, but that never manifests itself in any way beyond being shy/anti-social (i.e. I'm not particularly mean or difficult to be around). I just mostly prefer solitude and plenty of time to work on my own little projects.

This is my most recent decent pic. In case you can't tell, I'm the one on the left, and the lovely lady on the right is "House"'s Olivia Wilde, who visited Dartmouth to campaign for Obama. The odd combination of our shirts was just a nasty coincidence. The line on mine is one of House's taglines.


----------



## RudeLou

Name: Louie
Age: 23
Location: Los Angeles
Profession: Student/suit salesman
Music: Rock, ska, punk,reggae, indie, underground hiphop
Likes: Movies, Sports, Reading, Writing, and GOOD beer.
Dislikes: Narrow minded people, tomatoes, george bush
About me: I'm a 23 year old journalism major and just decided to check out the forums.
picture:


----------



## Les8

Welcome all


----------



## Tad

Wow, four new people in the day? It's raining new comers 



Alison1974 said:


> Hi everyone....I've been lurking for years, thought I'd finally take the plunge.



Just curious, I'm wondering why you lurked for so long, and why you took the plunge now? Just curious as to what keeps people lurking, and what might trigger them to start posting.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

CCC said:


> Name: Caleb
> 
> Age: 19
> 
> Location: Dartmouth College, Hanover, New Hampshire
> 
> Music: ...video game music <_<
> 
> Likes: Video games, anime/manga, piano, sculpting, math. Yup. I'm a nerd.
> 
> Dislikes: Sports, drinking, most people (I'm a terrible misanthrope... sorry).
> 
> Profession: Sophomore in college. Planning to major in math modified with CS/econ, and looking to go into computational finance assuming there's still a market to work in by the time I graduate. But I'm also planning to do an internship at toy company Bandai in Tokyo next summer, so that could lead to something.
> 
> About me: Lurker on this site since age 12 (puberty I guess?). I've known since then that I was attracted to big girls. Other than that, I'm a complete Japanophile, having taken 4 terms of the language and having spent all of last summer living an hour from Tokyo. I'm a black belt in Karate, an avid piano player, and an amateur sculptor. As mentioned above I tend to be pretty misanthropic, but that never manifests itself in any way beyond being shy/anti-social (i.e. I'm not particularly mean or difficult to be around). I just mostly prefer solitude and plenty of time to work on my own little projects.
> 
> This is my most recent decent pic. In case you can't tell, I'm the one on the left, and the lovely lady on the right is "House"'s Olivia Wilde, who visited Dartmouth to campaign for Obama. The odd combination of our shirts was just a nasty coincidence. The line on mine is one of House's taglines.



OMG. I am the biggest House fan ever. SO jealous you got to meet Cameron...I mean, Olivia! She looks a lot different than she does on the show - weird.  You're officially too cool for school, dude. A+. lol

And congrats on your graduation from lurkerdom!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

CCC said:


> Name: Caleb
> 
> Age: 19
> 
> Location: Dartmouth College, Hanover, New Hampshire
> 
> Music: ...video game music <_<
> 
> Likes: Video games, anime/manga, piano, sculpting, math. Yup. I'm a nerd.
> 
> Dislikes: Sports, drinking, most people (I'm a terrible misanthrope... sorry).
> 
> Profession: Sophomore in college. Planning to major in math modified with CS/econ, and looking to go into computational finance assuming there's still a market to work in by the time I graduate. But I'm also planning to do an internship at toy company Bandai in Tokyo next summer, so that could lead to something.
> 
> About me: Lurker on this site since age 12 (puberty I guess?). I've known since then that I was attracted to big girls. Other than that, I'm a complete Japanophile, having taken 4 terms of the language and having spent all of last summer living an hour from Tokyo. I'm a black belt in Karate, an avid piano player, and an amateur sculptor. As mentioned above I tend to be pretty misanthropic, but that never manifests itself in any way beyond being shy/anti-social (i.e. I'm not particularly mean or difficult to be around). I just mostly prefer solitude and plenty of time to work on my own little projects.
> 
> This is my most recent decent pic. In case you can't tell, I'm the one on the left, and the lovely lady on the right is "House"'s Olivia Wilde, who visited Dartmouth to campaign for Obama. The odd combination of our shirts was just a nasty coincidence. The line on mine is one of House's taglines.


Woo woo!!!! I love House!!!! Welcome to the site!!!! Congratulations...you are officially no longer a lurker!!!!!


----------



## Wagimawr

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I am the biggest *House fan* ever.





BigBeautifulMe said:


> SO jealous you got to meet *Cameron*...I mean, Olivia!


Does not compute. 

Count me as jealous too, though; all we got here in Asheville was Kal Penn.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Okay, Allison. Better? lol


----------



## Wagimawr

Try "Thirteen" on for size.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

OOOOhhh. No wonder she looked weird. LOL

Okay, I need sleep. lmao


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome new people! :bow:


----------



## Alison1974

As far as the lurking thing goes, I'm just really shy-even online. I joined back in July actually but never posted. Lately my life has just seemed really closed in and I realized I needed to try to push myself to do new things.


----------



## Tad

Alison1974 said:


> As far as the lurking thing goes, I'm just really shy-even online. I joined back in July actually but never posted. Lately my life has just seemed really closed in and I realized I needed to try to push myself to do new things.



That all makes sense! Well, welcome, and I hope you post more! Should we start sending you encouraging PMs if we haven't heard from you in a while?


----------



## Crystal

Ahhhhh!!!

*is full of jealous and rage*

I was even IN Asheville to see Kal Penn, but we passed. I should have gone.

Although, if it had been Wilson...

*faints dramatically*


----------



## CCC

yeah, Kal Penn and Justin Long (Mac guy) were also there that day, but Mr. Penn fled the scene as soon as he was done with his speech.
(parts 1 and 2 here: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znDc9s83MaU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gty48fEDUno )
Then, given the choice between taking a picture with Wilde or Long... well it wasn't a hard decision.


----------



## horus1

CCC said:


> Name: Caleb
> 
> Age: 19
> 
> Location: Dartmouth College, Hanover, New Hampshire
> 
> Music: ...video game music <_<
> 
> Likes: Video games, anime/manga, piano, sculpting, math. Yup. I'm a nerd.
> 
> Dislikes: Sports, drinking, most people (I'm a terrible misanthrope... sorry).
> 
> Profession: Sophomore in college. Planning to major in math modified with CS/econ, and looking to go into computational finance assuming there's still a market to work in by the time I graduate. But I'm also planning to do an internship at toy company Bandai in Tokyo next summer, so that could lead to something.
> 
> About me: Lurker on this site since age 12 (puberty I guess?). I've known since then that I was attracted to big girls. Other than that, I'm a complete Japanophile, having taken 4 terms of the language and having spent all of last summer living an hour from Tokyo. I'm a black belt in Karate, an avid piano player, and an amateur sculptor. As mentioned above I tend to be pretty misanthropic, but that never manifests itself in any way beyond being shy/anti-social (i.e. I'm not particularly mean or difficult to be around). I just mostly prefer solitude and plenty of time to work on my own little projects.
> 
> This is my most recent decent pic. In case you can't tell, I'm the one on the left, and the lovely lady on the right is "House"'s Olivia Wilde, who visited Dartmouth to campaign for Obama. The odd combination of our shirts was just a nasty coincidence. The line on mine is one of House's taglines.



What a lovely statement;

_"Everybody Lies, Obama 08"_


----------



## GoldenDelicious

welcome all new comers. Hope you have fun on Dims GD x


----------



## horus1

GoldenDelicious said:


> welcome all new comers. Hope you have fun on Dims GD x


I am new here and have posted several times.
This one is the only one I could find.

Perhaps my mental abilities are not quite adequate for traversing this board.
Apprise me goddess, upon the navigational aspects of your lovely website?

In English,

I am too stupid, I need help getting around.:doh:


----------



## succubus_dxb

hi  i've been lurking around for the last couple days... thought i would jump in too!

Name: Bobbie

Age: 21

Music: a huuuge mix, I love funk, soul, ska, r'n'b, drum and bass, all sorts. 

Likes: painting, music, spending time with friends, sundried tomatoes, bali sunrises/sunsets

Dislikes: waking up early, being stuck at home

About me: scottish/american, but have moved around all my life. i've been lucky enough to live in Scotland, Dubai, Kenya, and now Bali

Career: I worked as a nursery teacher for 3 years, now pursuing an education in fine art 

View attachment IMG_0073.JPG


----------



## KHayes666

succubus_dxb said:


> hi  i've been lurking around for the last couple days... thought i would jump in too!
> 
> Name: Bobbie
> 
> Age: 21
> 
> Music: a huuuge mix, I love funk, soul, ska, r'n'b, drum and bass, all sorts.
> 
> Likes: painting, music, spending time with friends, sundried tomatoes, bali sunrises/sunsets
> 
> Dislikes: waking up early, being stuck at home
> 
> About me: scottish/american, but have moved around all my life. i've been lucky enough to live in Scotland, Dubai, Kenya, and now Bali
> 
> Career: I worked as a nursery teacher for 3 years, now pursuing an education in fine art



You are really REALLY beautiful, love your skin tone, smile and your profile sounds good too ;-)


----------



## succubus_dxb

:blush: well, thank you!


----------



## GoldenDelicious

horus1 said:


> I am new here and have posted several times.
> This one is the only one I could find.
> 
> Perhaps my mental abilities are not quite adequate for traversing this board.
> Apprise me goddess, upon the navigational aspects of your lovely website?
> 
> In English,
> 
> I am too stupid, I need help getting around.:doh:


Hi, I'm fairly new myself I only joined about a few weeks ago and I'm still finding my way around. I think a longer member would be more useful to you.

I tend to just look at the forums headings on each forum, main board, lounge etc and read anything that I find interesting then add if I have a point or comment to make. Other members have helped me navigate the user cp and profile editing etc.

Good luck, GD x


----------



## Wookalai

Finally, the thread I've been looking for. :happy:

Name: Miles

Age: 34

Music: Blues, Rock, Classic R&B, Soul, Funk (going as George Clinton for Halloween), Rockabilly, Punk, Jazz

Likes: Art, design, cooking, sports, camping, hand crafted beers, music

Dislikes: working, rudeness

About me: I don't even know where to begin. First I'm an artist. I work professionally as a graphic designer for a marketing company, but I also dabble in photography, painting, sketching in my own time. I love to cook. No specific type of food (italian, asian), just tasty, healthy and maybe a little spicy. Also enjoy playing sports or sport-type activities like snowboarding, mt. biking, surfing, kayaking, disc golf, hiking/backpacking to name just a few things. Live music moves me like nothing else. There's actually not a lot that doesn't interest me. I'm always trying new things and learning all I can. If I don't like it fine, I'll move on. But at least I tried. This all probably sounds pretty random, but that's pretty much me. Always looking around for something to try next. Life is an adventure and I want to experience as much of it as I can. 

View attachment 1.jpg


----------



## Dromond

I'm not new, but it occurs to me I've never formally introduced myself. I shall make amends right now.

Name: John
Age: 44

Location: The cornfields of Illinois. More specifically the Champaign-Urbana area.

Music: I can find something to like in just about any genre, but my favorites are classical, neo-classical, 80's hard rock/hair metal, 70s arena rock (Queen, Styx and Electric Light Orchestra for instance), classic rock, progressive metal (ex: Gotthard, Epica), power metal (ex: Stratovarius, Dragonforce), symphonic metal (ex: Nightwish, Trans-Siberian Orchestra), and an odd mishmash of other things.

Likes: My lady, hanging with friends, my computer, a good book, traveling, Internet surfing, drawing, PT Cruisers (wish I owned one), Italian food, and root beer.

Dislikes: Liars, manipulators, mushrooms, cauliflower, cherries, economic meltdowns, and depression.

Profession: I used to be an office manager, now I'm disabled.

About me: I have lived in the same county of Illinois my whole life. My roots are very deep here. I enjoy traveling, and have done a fair bit, but this is where I want to come home to. I've been married, but she died from complications of diabetes. I have a girlfriend who I hope will be much more than that someday. I love to read. My personal library is dominated by history and geography books, with a generous smattering of art books, books on religion, and my favorite brain candy... science fiction/fantasy. As I've talked about elsewhere, I fancy myself a connoisseur of root beer and have tried more brands than I can remember. I'm always looking for the next root beer experience. I'm witty, with a quick sense of humor that is usually of the moment. I don't have a retinue of stale jokes to bore people with, I'm a punster by nature.  I'm half teenager/half wise old man. I can be self-deprecating, but I am always trying to look on the bright side of life. (cue Monty Python music).


----------



## Shosh

succubus_dxb said:


> hi  i've been lurking around for the last couple days... thought i would jump in too!
> 
> Name: Bobbie
> 
> Age: 21
> 
> Music: a huuuge mix, I love funk, soul, ska, r'n'b, drum and bass, all sorts.
> 
> Likes: painting, music, spending time with friends, sundried tomatoes, bali sunrises/sunsets
> 
> Dislikes: waking up early, being stuck at home
> 
> About me: scottish/american, but have moved around all my life. i've been lucky enough to live in Scotland, Dubai, Kenya, and now Bali
> 
> Career: I worked as a nursery teacher for 3 years, now pursuing an education in fine art



Are you living in Indonesia?

Well we are neighbors then. I am in Australia.


----------



## succubus_dxb

susannah- yes we are! i'm moving over to Oz (melbourne) in jan/feb- hopefully will get the chance to meet some 'like minded' people like yourself over there!


----------



## mariac1966

Wookalai said:


> Finally, the thread I've been looking for. :happy:
> 
> Name: Miles
> 
> Age: 34
> 
> Music: Blues, Rock, Classic R&B, Soul, Funk (going as George Clinton for Halloween), Rockabilly, Punk, Jazz
> 
> Likes: Art, design, cooking, sports, camping, hand crafted beers, music
> 
> Dislikes: working, rudeness
> 
> About me: I don't even know where to begin. First I'm an artist. I work professionally as a graphic designer for a marketing company, but I also dabble in photography, painting, sketching in my own time. I love to cook. No specific type of food (italian, asian), just tasty, healthy and maybe a little spicy. Also enjoy playing sports or sport-type activities like snowboarding, mt. biking, surfing, kayaking, disc golf, hiking/backpacking to name just a few things. Live music moves me like nothing else. There's actually not a lot that doesn't interest me. I'm always trying new things and learning all I can. If I don't like it fine, I'll move on. But at least I tried. This all probably sounds pretty random, but that's pretty much me. Always looking around for something to try next. Life is an adventure and I want to experience as much of it as I can.



Very handsome!!! Welcome and I hope you enjoy your travels among the different threads


----------



## Deja

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g31/saryn_waldrom/l_7a3c1f3c3e5ef5f35e4f3b20a31059-1.jpg

Name: Jami

Age: 22


----------



## largenlovely

welcome to the board Miles  



Wookalai said:


> Finally, the thread I've been looking for. :happy:
> 
> Name: Miles
> 
> Age: 34
> 
> Music: Blues, Rock, Classic R&B, Soul, Funk (going as George Clinton for Halloween), Rockabilly, Punk, Jazz
> 
> Likes: Art, design, cooking, sports, camping, hand crafted beers, music
> 
> Dislikes: working, rudeness
> 
> About me: I don't even know where to begin. First I'm an artist. I work professionally as a graphic designer for a marketing company, but I also dabble in photography, painting, sketching in my own time. I love to cook. No specific type of food (italian, asian), just tasty, healthy and maybe a little spicy. Also enjoy playing sports or sport-type activities like snowboarding, mt. biking, surfing, kayaking, disc golf, hiking/backpacking to name just a few things. Live music moves me like nothing else. There's actually not a lot that doesn't interest me. I'm always trying new things and learning all I can. If I don't like it fine, I'll move on. But at least I tried. This all probably sounds pretty random, but that's pretty much me. Always looking around for something to try next. Life is an adventure and I want to experience as much of it as I can.


----------



## BurningMyWingsAway

Hey all.. I just wanted to say Hi.. This is my first post, I am BRAND new at this but I have heard lots of good things about dimensions for a LONG time. I finally decided to man up and see what it was all about, so here I am.. LOL

Name: Libby
Age: 24
Location: Alabama
Profession: Cardiac Care Specialist 
Music: Lots and lots.. Alternative, rap, rock.. top 40.. (Jason Mraz, Dave Matthews band, Mika, Slipknot.. etc)
Likes: Having a good friend to talk to, coming home after a hard day at work, movies and House MD..
Dislikes: 80s music, people who are always in a bad mood, and monkeys 
About me: Looking for some good people..Coming out of some bad times and looking forward to an amazing future... I'm interested in a million different things and I LOVE to learn and WILL try anything once!


----------



## mariac1966

BurningMyWingsAway said:


> Hey all.. I just wanted to say Hi.. This is my first post, I am BRAND new at this but I have heard lots of good things about dimensions for a LONG time. I finally decided to man up and see what it was all about, so here I am.. LOL
> 
> Name: Libby
> Age: 24
> Location: Alabama
> Profession: Cardiac Care Specialist
> Music: Lots and lots.. Alternative, rap, rock.. top 40.. (Jason Mraz, Dave Matthews band, Mika, Slipknot.. etc)
> Likes: Having a good friend to talk to, coming home after a hard day at work, movies and House MD..
> Dislikes: 80s music, people who are always in a bad mood, and monkeys
> About me: Looking for some good people..Coming out of some bad times and looking forward to an amazing future... I'm interested in a million different things and I LOVE to learn and WILL try anything once!



Welcome Libby!


----------



## BurningMyWingsAway

mariac1966 said:


> Welcome Libby!



Why thank you thank you.. I'm looking forward to finding some good people.  Lord knows I need some in my life..


----------



## Mishty

BurningMyWingsAway said:


> Hey all.. I just wanted to say Hi.. This is my first post, I am BRAND new at this but I have heard lots of good things about dimensions for a LONG time. I finally decided to man up and see what it was all about, so here I am.. LOL
> 
> Name: Libby
> Age: 24
> Location: Alabama
> Profession: Cardiac Care Specialist
> Music: Lots and lots.. Alternative, rap, rock.. top 40.. (Jason Mraz, Dave Matthews band, Mika, Slipknot.. etc)
> Likes: Having a good friend to talk to, coming home after a hard day at work, movies and House MD..
> Dislikes: 80s music, people who are always in a bad mood, and monkeys
> About me: Looking for some good people..Coming out of some bad times and looking forward to an amazing future... I'm interested in a million different things and I LOVE to learn and WILL try anything once!





Muh LIB-BBBBBBAY!!!

Yay! You're here!

Welcome home dollface! :wubu:


----------



## succubus_dxb

Deja said:


> http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g31/saryn_waldrom/l_7a3c1f3c3e5ef5f35e4f3b20a31059-1.jpg
> 
> Name: Jami
> 
> Age: 22



welcome! love the lip piercings, very cute!


----------



## Deja

succubus_dxb said:


> welcome! love the lip piercings, very cute!




Awww! Thank you Hunnii, I just got the nose ring to match.. it's all such an addicting process.


----------



## Nocte

Deja said:


> Awww! Thank you Hunnii, I just got the nose ring to match.. it's all such an addicting process.



You're beautiful!:blush:


----------



## PastaRunner

Hi everybody. I've been reading these forums for a while now, but haven't posted yet. BigBeautifulMe has encouraged me to introduce myself and participate! So here I go:

Music: Pop, Rock, New Age... everything from ABBA to Yanni to Weird Al Yankovic. I like a wide variety of music. Except I tend to stay away from rap and country.

Likes: Massively multiplayer online games such as World of Warcraft, computer programming (think C++), walking on trails, riding my electric bicycle (yes, ELECTRIC bicycle, and I hate how I have to wait for the warm weather to come back before I can ride it again), some other stuff.

Dislikes: Rude people, people who tailgate me while I'm driving, alcohol (I don't drink or smoke). There's other things I dislike, but I don't feel like talking about negative stuff right now. However many years I have left in my life, I'd like to spend most of those seconds thinking positive.

About me: I work professionally as a computer programmer. As a side hobby, I have this ambition to one day make a massively multiplayer online game of my own where you can do things that you can't do in World of Warcraft. I'm not much of a cook. I often just toss oatmeal in the microwave. I'll go out for long walks or bicycle rides. I finally opened myself up to teaching myself how to rollerblade last year. Eventually I learned how to go forward instead of simply falling down all the time. I believe somebody said in here that he'll try new things, and if he doesn't like some of them, he'll move on. That would describe me too.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Hey - welcome! I think you'll like it here!  Post a pic when you're comfortable - the ladies here will love you.


----------



## mariac1966

PastaRunner said:


> Hi everybody. I've been reading these forums for a while now, but haven't posted yet. BigBeautifulMe has encouraged me to introduce myself and participate! So here I go:
> 
> Name: Josh
> 
> Age: 29
> 
> Music: Pop, Rock, New Age... everything from ABBA to Yanni to Weird Al Yankovic. I like a wide variety of music. Except I tend to stay away from rap and country.
> 
> Likes: Massively multiplayer online games such as World of Warcraft, computer programming (think C++), walking on trails, riding my electric bicycle (yes, ELECTRIC bicycle, and I hate how I have to wait for the warm weather to come back before I can ride it again), some other stuff.
> 
> Dislikes: Rude people, people who tailgate me while I'm driving, alcohol (I don't drink or smoke). There's other things I dislike, but I don't feel like talking about negative stuff right now. However many years I have left in my life, I'd like to spend most of those seconds thinking positive.
> 
> About me: I work professionally as a computer programmer. As a side hobby, I have this ambition to one day make a massively multiplayer online game of my own where you can do things that you can't do in World of Warcraft. I'm not much of a cook. I often just toss oatmeal in the microwave. I'll go out for long walks or bicycle rides. I finally opened myself up to teaching myself how to rollerblade last year. Eventually I learned how to go forward instead of simply falling down all the time. I believe somebody said in here that he'll try new things, and if he doesn't like some of them, he'll move on. That would describe me too.


----------



## Deja

Nocte said:


> You're beautiful!:blush:



Aww, ty! :blush: good to see a fellow nerd


----------



## PastaRunner

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hey Josh - welcome! I think you'll like it here!  Post a pic when you're comfortable - the ladies here will love you.



Thank you very much BBM and Maria for the warm wonderful welcome.  I plan on posting a pic soon.


----------



## BurningMyWingsAway

PastaRunner said:


> Hi everybody. I've been reading these forums for a while now, but haven't posted yet. BigBeautifulMe has encouraged me to introduce myself and participate! So here I go:
> 
> Name: Josh
> 
> Age: 29
> 
> Music: Pop, Rock, New Age... everything from ABBA to Yanni to Weird Al Yankovic. I like a wide variety of music. Except I tend to stay away from rap and country.
> 
> Likes: Massively multiplayer online games such as World of Warcraft, computer programming (think C++), walking on trails, riding my electric bicycle (yes, ELECTRIC bicycle, and I hate how I have to wait for the warm weather to come back before I can ride it again), some other stuff.
> 
> Dislikes: Rude people, people who tailgate me while I'm driving, alcohol (I don't drink or smoke). There's other things I dislike, but I don't feel like talking about negative stuff right now. However many years I have left in my life, I'd like to spend most of those seconds thinking positive.
> 
> About me: I work professionally as a computer programmer. As a side hobby, I have this ambition to one day make a massively multiplayer online game of my own where you can do things that you can't do in World of Warcraft. I'm not much of a cook. I often just toss oatmeal in the microwave. I'll go out for long walks or bicycle rides. I finally opened myself up to teaching myself how to rollerblade last year. Eventually I learned how to go forward instead of simply falling down all the time. I believe somebody said in here that he'll try new things, and if he doesn't like some of them, he'll move on. That would describe me too.



LOL.. im the same way, new things are great except when they involve maiming yourself.. then it is definitly time to move on..


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

hi. i am very new but thought i would say hi. i love all the positive people on this site!

Name: Michelle
Age: 37
Location: Charlotte, NC
Profession: Banking
Music: 80's pop, 90's dance, Michael Buble, Josh Groban, Rat Pack...really most music except maybe some of the harder rap and the twangy old school country.
Likes: travel, gardening, diet coke (addicted), get togethers with family and friends, discovery channel and beautiful old buildings.
Dislikes: smoking, movies that are stupid on purpose, pork (not religious, just had a bad pork product incident, never again!), traffic and pets (allergic).
About me: I'm an independent single mom who loves to travel to any new and interesting place.


----------



## PastaRunner

Welcome aboard Michelle!

I happen to be addicted to diet coke as well. I'm always drinking lots of Diet Pepsi Wild Cherry.


----------



## mariac1966

Michelle(bobbleheaddoll)


----------



## PastaRunner

Alright, I hope posting this picture works. Here's the one that BBM likes in particular:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

*waits for rush of available ladies to thread*

Hahaha. Good job, Josh.


----------



## ItsLikeRachel

Howdie.
I was randomly searching through random Myspace forums (Yes, I was that bored) and came across a link for these forums.
To be honest, I've never heard of this site before, or Dimensions Magazine, but this looks like a nice community. I've never been part of a community like this before. It's kind of strange, my whole life I've been told I should diet and being fat is bad, and this forum is full of people that accept themselves for who they are, and even celebrate it. Makes me feel better as I've felt guilty for not caring that I'm fat!
Anyway...Life story over.

Name: Rachel
Age: 21
Location: Birmingham, UK
Profession: I work for FedEx. Customer Services (ew)
Music: Lots. Mostly alternative. Most genres of rock, also like 80's cheese and musicals.
Likes: Movies, games, doodling, taking photos, reading, going to crap pubs on work nights...Pretty boring.
Dislikes: Mean people, having to get up early.
About me: I'm boring, mostly.
picture:
This is the most recent picture...Just so happens I was hungover and tired on a train...Bad bad bad!


----------



## sexiistarr

Hello Everyone
I'm Starr 
36 
From Pennsylvania
Photography,Work in retail, Professional Volunteer for anything my kiddos are involved in.
R&B Rap Pop very little Country some 80's/90's


----------



## Surlysomething

PastaRunner said:


> Alright, I hope posting this picture works. Here's the one that BBM likes in particular:


 

You have a great smile. Welcome to the site. :bow:


----------



## bexy

Welcome Newbies!! Lovely to have you all here! Post lots!

Bexy xx


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

ItsLikeRachel said:


> Howdie.
> I was randomly searching through random Myspace forums (Yes, I was that bored) and came across a link for these forums.
> To be honest, I've never heard of this site before, or Dimensions Magazine, but this looks like a nice community. I've never been part of a community like this before. It's kind of strange, my whole life I've been told I should diet and being fat is bad, and this forum is full of people that accept themselves for who they are, and even celebrate it. Makes me feel better as I've felt guilty for not caring that I'm fat!
> Anyway...Life story over.
> 
> Name: Rachel
> Age: 21
> Location: Birmingham, UK
> Profession: I work for FedEx. Customer Services (ew)
> Music: Lots. Mostly alternative. Most genres of rock, also like 80's cheese and musicals.
> Likes: Movies, games, doodling, taking photos, reading, going to crap pubs on work nights...Pretty boring.
> Dislikes: Mean people, having to get up early.
> About me: I'm boring, mostly.
> picture:
> This is the most recent picture...Just so happens I was hungover and tired on a train...Bad bad bad!


Awwwwww hi love!!!! Im from Wolverhampton, yay! Another Midlander!


----------



## bmann0413

Seems to me like we might need a new "Introduction" thread... lol


----------



## gman

Anyone here from Australia?

g


----------



## Muffin

hi everyone


----------



## Tad

Muffin said:


> hi everyone



Hi Mysterious Muffin!


----------



## Haunted

edx said:


> Hi Mysterious Muffin!



Is It BlueBerry? Corn, Maybe Bran!!


----------



## ItsLikeRachel

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Awwwwww hi love!!!! Im from Wolverhampton, yay! Another Midlander!



Yays for midlanders!


----------



## WillSpark

Hey everyone! New here after finally figuring out my registration E-mail was in my Spam box. 

Name: William/Will
Age: 18 - believe it or not. I've always been told I have a young face. check the picture and decide yourself. 
Location: Missouri. Totally mid-country.
Profession: Student. High-school to College transition. Soon to be culinary arts school. 
Music: Rock, Country, Alternative, Soft Rock, Techno, a bit of Pop, and Musicals. Love to sing, so that last one was always great for me
Likes: Cooking, Singing, Gaming, Eating, Swimming, Computer-ing, and just having a good time!
Dislikes: The ignorant, the idiotic, and the people who want it all without giving anything back. Oh, and bimbos who can't maintain a structured conversation aren't somethign I'm too fond of either.
About me: Just an 18 year old BHM. Getting bigger unintentionally, but not un wanted, waiting to actually gain until I find someone to share "me" with.  
Can't really say much more than I already said up there, so here's my pic. Apologies that the first one is a little wide, no pun intended.
Picture:

View attachment 53086


View attachment 53087


----------



## chunkylex

Hello all, you can all call me Lex. i'm 21 and i live in Florida, i ran into this site after Google in BHM. since i think i fall under that category i figured I'd join a site where that was generally that Hottie population. been single for a year or so and the dating scene is difficult. so i made a my space as well , it has more personal info if anyone cares to go check it out.

So yeah i also joined in hopes to find out if anyone knows local places or websites where there are Cute FA girls. 

let's see what happens, much pleasure introducing myself and hopefully ill get to know some of you.

take care,

Lex


----------



## mariac1966

WillSpark said:


> Hey everyone! New here after finally figuring out my registration E-mail was in my Spam box.
> 
> Name: William/Will





chunkylex said:


> Hello all, you can all call me Lex. i'm 21 and i live in Florida,





Welcome Aboard !


----------



## chunkylex

thank you !


----------



## HopeF

I just wanted to say hi. I am new to the site. I am definitely a FA...and i am wanting to gain...grow more belly...hopefully I can make some new friends and achieve my goal!


----------



## HopeF

HopeF said:


> I just wanted to say hi. I am new to the site. I am definitely a FA...and i am wanting to gain...grow more belly...hopefully I can make some new friends and achieve my goal!




i forgot my face pic!  

View attachment 12866366_56c31341b0.jpg


----------



## dellus

Location: Minneapolis, MN

Name: Dale
Age: 51
Profession: Management
Music: Classic rock, jazz, some country, some gospel
About me: FA coming out. Admire the BBWs & SSBBWs on dimensions.
LIkes: reading, travel, fishing, dogs, freedom
Dislike: High gas prices, pushy people, controlling people, hassels

View attachment mnmale_169.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

HopeF said:


> I just wanted to say hi. I am new to the site. I am definitely a FA...and i am wanting to gain...grow more belly...hopefully I can make some new friends and achieve my goal!



You look great! Welcome!

BTW, since you're a female, I think you qualify as a FFA. Just FYI!


----------



## dellus

Hi Hope,
This is Dellus right below your post on this page. Please tell me a little more about you. Where you from, age, etc. You most certainly are an attractive women..and it would be interesting to watch you gain. I think you would look great heavier. Where do you think you would store the fat initially..tummy, butt, thighs, hips, all over..?


----------



## HopeF

Hi Guys!

thanks for the FFA tip! :blush:

About gaining...i am hoping most of the weight will go to my belly and breasts...

I am getting a bit of a muffin top...and its fun to squeeze into my jeans!


----------



## Bissen

Im New at Dims but like very much to bee her

Female
Location: Denmark
About me: I'm a 31 year old married bbw, im a feddee and a stuffer - ive got a live too  Its hard work to gain weigt, but i love it and love to see my body turn into different shapes. I have fealt guilty the most of my life about being me, but i have realized i cannot hide it. It is just me and those peopple who hate it must be away from my life. Ive tried being skinny but i wasn.t happy and i just feel so comfortable with being soft and curvy. Im not really fat yet but has a BMI on 30. I like to gain and hope i next year at this time will be 10 kilos heavier, but i know i will stop and maby loose some of it again to try one more time. I will not end up at 150 kilos but 110 would be fun to try.

Thankyou for at great forum with a lot of beautyfull pictures of your fluffy, curvy, fat and enormous great bodies. Im so happy im not alone in the world


----------



## umadforbbw

From my childhood I am fascinated to big women, especially to huge and white thighs and a very very big hip is my ultimate passion. I hope u r one who is having all this. I think a woman should have her thighs circumference of at least 33 inches, if it is more then she is more attractive. Furthermore I like round face with hypnotic eyes that u have.
If u reply I will be very happy.

............... umadforbbw,32
Textile technologist
Calcutta,
India


----------



## 99Haints

I'm a 27 year old guy from PA who just randomly waddled into this site and thought I'd join up, as I'm all kinds of curious about it. Would love to make some FFA friends.


----------



## Mini

To all the hot ladies who've recently joined: Please send me PMs containing your names and phone numbers.

Everyone else: Go away. Especially you.


----------



## mariac1966

Mini said:


> To all the hot ladies who've recently joined: Please send me PMs containing your names and phone numbers.
> 
> Everyone else: Go away. Especially you.



Where is all your information in case someone wants to contact you?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

mariac1966 said:


> Where is all your information in case someone wants to contact you?



Have you seen Mini? Just look out your window one day. That shit is like Cloverfield.

he is like super tall, you know?


----------



## Friday

gman said:


> Anyone here from Australia?
> 
> g



Lots of Aussies here gman. You just need to look for them.


----------



## jubeth

hey I hate doing these newbie introductions but am forcing myself.:blush: My name is Jubeth, I live in Hertfordshire, 'nearish' to London. I've joined mainly as I want to be on a forum where I'll read positive things about being large, I'm really fed up by reading the 'casual' body facism on other forums I belong to. I'm perennially single, and very shy. I'm anywhere between a size 22-26, depending on style/type of clothes.


----------



## Tad

Welcome new folks.....and don't pay attention to Mini ;-) (unless you like that sort of thing....)


----------



## guillfa

hi everybody, im a fan of dimensions for a long time now so it's time for me to introduce myself.My name is Guillaume , 31 ,and im from Mirabel ,Quebec.I love alot kind of music, nature and fat girls . Yes im a french canadien so my english is not perfect , but i trie ! 
sea you soon on another thread


----------



## soleil3313

Hi to all Newbies!! Welcome to Dims!! :eat1:


----------



## Surlysomething

guillfa said:


> hi everybody, im a fan of dimensions for a long time now so it's time for me to introduce myself.My name is Guillaume , 31 ,and im from Mirabel ,Quebec.I love alot kind of music, nature and fat girls . Yes im a french canadien so my english is not perfect , but i trie !
> sea you soon on another thread


 
Welcome to the site and hi from Vancouver, BC! :bow:


----------



## Malarkey

guillfa said:


> hi everybody, im a fan of dimensions for a long time now so it's time for me to introduce myself.My name is Guillaume , 31 ,and im from Mirabel ,Quebec.I love alot kind of music, nature and fat girls . Yes im a french canadien so my english is not perfect , but i trie !
> sea you soon on another thread




Bonsoir Guillaume! Welcome to the site.


----------



## NyGiant

HopeF said:


> i forgot my face pic!



well u r a hottie


----------



## ERIC JENKINS

Hi guys my name is Eric Jenkins and I'm totally into the whole BBW in fact im currently engaged to one and she is the love of my life folks anyways looking forward to posting and rock and rolling with you fine folks


----------



## pjbbwlvr

Hi All, I'm Paul from New Jersey, here is my stuff, LOL!
Take care, PJ 

Name: PJ
Age: 54
Location: Central New Jersey
Profession: IT Manager
Music: Pop, rock & country
Likes: Most everything
Dislikes: Ignorant People
About me: I am BBW admirer, I also am the webmaster for www.ginsopinion.com
If you ever have time, please check out Gin's site and let me know what you think!
Hope to hear from you, Paul


----------



## Twilley

Hi, new here. Not sure how to do the whole introduction thing, but here goes:
I'm 20 (almost 21), a college kid, about 6'2 and around 245 lbs. I'm an FA, pretty much have been my whole life, but it was only a few years ago that I finally understood and embraced it with the help of a friend...what else? Let's see...I'm a collossal nerd, a comic book junkie of the highest caliber. I love movies, usually sci-fi or horror (and I mean the old stuff...most of what I see today is so...derivative, so recycled and uninspired...moving on). Don't really have any vices, outside of the internet...


----------



## mrman1980uk

My goodness - page 101!


----------



## vcrgrrl

It's great to see so many new people! This is a great place to hang out.


----------



## Kaylaa.UK

Name: Kaylaa
Age: 23
Location: North wales
Profession: customer service
Music: R&B,dance,pop,old skool,garage,rock,hip hop, EVERYTHING.
Likes: Films, Reading, MUSIK , chatting & nice people
Dislikes: Rude people with narrow minds oh and robbie williams (dunoh why lol)
About me: im 23 ssbbw =). not trying to gain just to be confident and myself but healthy too looking to find new friends xx


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome new people! Enjoy the site!


----------



## the hanging belly

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Name: danielle
Age: 18
Location: australia
Music: metal
Likes: music and gaining weight
Dislikes: dumb people
About me: I weigh 300 pounds, looking to get bigger. I hope to make a few friends here and I'll see you guys on the forums and in chat


----------



## ThinkerGoneMad

Finally got time to post on this site after joining over a month ago! Hahaha...
Here's some pics of me. I'm going to go browse the rest of the site...
Hello to all!!!


----------



## bigirlover

Not exactly new here but I finally posted an avatar pic!  I've been "around" Dimensions since I was 14-15 years old and now I'm 26!!! That's a pretty long time. I'm a FA! Anywho, enjoy my pic.


----------



## pinkylou

Mini said:


> To all the hot ladies who've recently joined: Please send me PMs containing your names and phone numbers.
> 
> Everyone else: Go away. Especially you.



Urgh! You're so mean!


----------



## chunkylex

pinkylou said:


> Urgh! You're so mean!



"shrug" at least he is honest lol


----------



## MadeFA

I'm Jim!
22 y/o New York City FA 

I've been around Dimensions for a while, but I have not posted much.

There is a pic in my profile.


----------



## succubus_dxb

MadeFA said:


> I'm Jim!
> 22 y/o New York City FA
> 
> I've been around Dimensions for a while, but I have not posted much.
> 
> There is a pic in my profile.



Hi Jim, welcome! cutie


----------



## CherryBomb

Name: Cherry
Age: 32
Location: New England
Profession: I'm really a "jill of all trades"... I model, direct, produce, and promote amateur fetish videos. I am also an artist and an activist.
Music: Impossible to list everything I like. I'm a music junkie and my tastes span all genres.
Likes: tattoos, horror movies, the outdoors, 420, road trips
Dislikes: ignorance, labels, censorship
About me: I'm eccentric and open minded. I'm in search of the sacred prostitutes so we can compare notes.
Picture: 

View attachment 2425722751_c185e8b996.jpg


----------



## Cupcake343

Hey y'all!
I'm new here, well... kinda... my boyfriend introduced me to dimensions quite a while ago and I've been reading posts here and there and finally decided to get the courage to join. I joined to have the opportunity to chat and meet others out there in this AMAZING community that's quite honestly, pretty new to me. So... to introduce myself... 
My name is Meredith.
I am 20 yrs. old. 
I live in South Carolina.
I'm a full time student.
Some of my hobbies include hanging out with my boyfriend and best friend lauren (who just joined as well), talking on the phone, going out to eat, shopping, listening to music, going to the clubs here and there and just enjoying life! 

(and for those of you who think they may have seen me... there are a few pictures that were posted of me at the lake with my friend lauren, Ryan (my boyfriend) posted them with our consent, but because we weren't on the site, we couldn't clarify that for ya! sorry! but we're here now! yay!)

I'm really looking forward to exploring what the dimensions site has to offer!


----------



## Fluffy51888

Hey you guys! My best friend Meredith posted right above me, so I figured I should get to it and post, too! Like she said, we just recentley joined, but there are pics of us up on this site already. They're of us at the lake.  Her boyfriend, Ryan, posted them. But, enough about that...here's about me!

My name is Lauren.
I live in South Carolina.
I'm 20 years old. 
I'm also a full time student, and I work at an elementary school with the after school program.
I'm a Christian. <3
I'm single. 
I love music, dancing, being with friends, working with kids, and just getting out there and living life!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Oooh, the infamous lakehouse ladies.  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## PlumpBunny

Hi there. I'm a member of a few other boards, and my husband is a member here, so I figured, what the hey. Why not. 

So, here I am, and you'll be seeing lots more of me. Lots more =D


----------



## KHayes666

PlumpBunny said:


> Hi there. I'm a member of a few other boards, and my husband is a member here, so I figured, what the hey. Why not.
> 
> So, here I am, and you'll be seeing lots more of me. Lots more =D



representing New England in a good way, welcome ;-)


----------



## sexiistarr

bigirlover said:


> Not exactly new here but I finally posted an avatar pic!  I've been "around" Dimensions since I was 14-15 years old and now I'm 26!!! That's a pretty long time. I'm a FA! Anywho, enjoy my pic.



Niceeeee choice


----------



## Ohsnap!

I'm Ash. 
I'm 26. 
I'm currently in Portland OR, before that it was Oakland CA, and before that Meriden (where?) New Hampshire. I think I prefer the west coast to the east coast. 
I am a feminist and am very interested in power dynamics and privilege, and talking about things like gender construction, and other forms of social construction. I like to learn new things and am trying to get over my massive anxiety about grad school and just fucking apply. I swear a lot. I smoke. I love kitties and cameras and computers. I might be able to help you with tech support issues. I never knew how much I loved doughnuts until eating Voodoo doughnuts. (Miami Vice is the rad).
I dislike misogynists, internalized sexism, bigotry, conservatives and organized religion. Which is not to say I will not like you if you're religious, unless you try to push it on me. 
I am a pretentious ass about music. Bands I will never get tired of include: Joy Division, Talking Heads, Tom Waits, Bikini Kill, Le Tigre, Bowie, Del, Aphex Twin, and more. 

Apparently sometimes it's easier to talk about myself than others...I did not intend for this to be so long!
If I'm saying, "oh snap!" this is probably the face I'm making. Although hopefully I look a little less like a drag queen who is underwater. Hello! 

View attachment Photo 20.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

Ohsnap! said:


> I'm Ash.
> I'm 26.
> I'm currently in Portland OR, before that it was Oakland CA, and before that Meriden (where?) New Hampshire. I think I prefer the west coast to the east coast.
> I am a feminist and am very interested in power dynamics and privilege, and talking about things like gender construction, and other forms of social construction. I like to learn new things and am trying to get over my massive anxiety about grad school and just fucking apply. I swear a lot. I smoke. I love kitties and cameras and computers. I might be able to help you with tech support issues. I never knew how much I loved doughnuts until eating Voodoo doughnuts. (Miami Vice is the rad).
> I dislike misogynists, internalized sexism, bigotry, conservatives and organized religion. Which is not to say I will not like you if you're religious, unless you try to push it on me.
> I am a pretentious ass about music. Bands I will never get tired of include: Joy Division, Talking Heads, Tom Waits, Bikini Kill, Le Tigre, Bowie, Del, Aphex Twin, and more.
> 
> Apparently sometimes it's easier to talk about myself than others...I did not intend for this to be so long!
> If I'm saying, "oh snap!" this is probably the face I'm making. Although hopefully I look a little less like a drag queen who is underwater. Hello!



Helloooooo gorgeous! :smitten:


----------



## DdeelishUK

Hi everyone

I have not been able to sign into Dims for quite a while as forgot my password LMAO - but luckily found it in an old Password book so I managed to arrive back safe and sound today BUT I am having issues with a debug window that keeps open 6-10 times every time I open a Dims page - can anyone help????

It doesn't happen on any other Forum/Board I am a member of - and thats quite a few LOL - but its SO FRUSTRATING and has stopped me browsing the threads etc as every time I open a page that damm box appears to haunt me....sigh 

View attachment WeekDD53.jpg


----------



## kayrae

Hi all you lovely new people.


----------



## KHayes666

DdeelishUK said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have not been able to sign into Dims for quite a while as forgot my password LMAO - but luckily found it in an old Password book so I managed to arrive back safe and sound today BUT I am having issues with a debug window that keeps open 6-10 times every time I open a Dims page - can anyone help????
> 
> It doesn't happen on any other Forum/Board I am a member of - and thats quite a few LOL - but its SO FRUSTRATING and has stopped me browsing the threads etc as every time I open a page that damm box appears to haunt me....sigh



*kisses your cheek*


----------



## sexydiva37

Name: Diana
Age: 31
Location: North Carolina
Profession: Clerical
Music: Rocker chick... not screamo but good rock... Nickelback, Cold, Godsmack, Papa Roach to name a few
Likes: Dogs, Reading, the beach
Dislikes: Seafood in general, fat discrimination, ignorance, people who think a way just because someone taught them to
About me: Single, 31, losing weight to be healthy. i am one of these people that believe everyone should be accepted, no matter what they look like... it's all about the person inside, not outside.


----------



## imfree

DdeelishUK said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have not been able to sign into Dims for quite a while as forgot my password LMAO .....snipped............



(((((DeeDee))))), Thank God you're ok!!! Oh how I missed
you, you beautiful old girl!!! God's best blessings and care 
to you.


----------



## NW_evergreen_forest

Name: Rusty
Age: 19
Location: From Washington State; live in Maine at the moment
Profession: Student
Music: Cliff Richard, Bryan Adams, Sting, The Police, Dire Straits, Milk Inc., George Michael, Vasco Rossi, ABBA... oh, there's a long list (message me for it!)
Likes: Dogs, creative writing
Dislikes: Oriental food, mean people
About me: Forever single, never been married. Still a student. Always had a thing for bigger women. Right now, I'm just looking around the forum.


----------



## delilia58

im not sure how everything works yet but ill catch on 

View attachment mom1[1].jpg


----------



## imfree

delilia58 said:


> im not sure how everything works yet but ill catch on



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Delilia58. There are many
interesting people in these forums.


----------



## OnlineFeeder

Hi to all, my friends!
My name is Federico and I live in Milano, Italy. I've 19 years old. Probably I'm the first italian here on Dimensions. First of all, sorry for my english, is not very good.
Anyway, I found this forum thanks to my american friend [he don't post here]. Well, I'm a feeder who practice also online feederism [anyone who does not know that, but I doubt, ask me]. I'm here, first of all, to learn new things about gaining and feederism, and, to know your thoughts about that.

Oh, forgot, my pic is in the avatar!


----------



## Gandalf

Hi all!

I have been around these boards for some time now, so I thought it would finally be time to introduce myself!

My name is Christian, I live in Germany, Lower Saxony; I am an FA (and no, I don't have a problem with showing myself with a fat girl in public!)
I work at a university, my interests include reading, movies, going out to eat with friends, also photography and painting a little bit though I haven't found much time for this lately; what else...? I am 30 years old, I am single.

Hope to be more active in the discussions here in the future!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I think it's funny that every Italian that posts here says "I'm probably the first Italian to post here."  LOL. You're not alone, OnlineFeeder.


----------



## OnlineFeeder

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I think it's funny that every Italian that posts here says "I'm probably the first Italian to post here."  LOL. You're not alone, OnlineFeeder.



Oh, lol.
In Italy there aren't many FA, especially fat girl who likes showing her body! It's always a surprise for us to found other italians in a forum like this. This is positive! Ps. Call me with my name, "OnlineFeeder" sounds disgusting xD.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Found it


----------



## pear_lover1982

Ummm, I've always hated introductions, but I figure there somewhat mandatory. So here it goes... My names Tom and I'm 26. Currently living in Joplin, Missouri, but soon to be moving to the big city life of Chicago, Illinois. I'm fat admirer. Always have been. Always will be. I don't know what else to really add here. So... Well, thats all your going to get from me for now peeps. Hope to get to know some of ya on here more later. Bye


----------



## stromblad666

Long time lurker with limited interet access. Wish i could spend more time here, enjoy everything you have to offer. You never disappoint, great pics, great stories great all around good feeling. you make a chubby insecure guy feel more at home

stromblad


----------



## imfree

stromblad666 said:


> Long time lurker with limited interet access. Wish i could spend more time here, enjoy everything you have to offer. You never disappoint, great pics, great stories great all around good feeling. you make a chubby insecure guy feel more at home
> 
> stromblad



Welcome to non-lurkerdom, in Dimensions 
Forums, Stromblad.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

stromblad666 said:


> Long time lurker with limited interet access. Wish i could spend more time here, enjoy everything you have to offer. You never disappoint, great pics, great stories great all around good feeling. you make a chubby insecure guy feel more at home
> 
> stromblad




What a nice thing to say, Stromblad

Welcome to the forums

*curtsies*


----------



## Phat Phoebe

introducing myself....well my new self....hello again.


----------



## Shosh

DdeelishUK said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have not been able to sign into Dims for quite a while as forgot my password LMAO - but luckily found it in an old Password book so I managed to arrive back safe and sound today BUT I am having issues with a debug window that keeps open 6-10 times every time I open a Dims page - can anyone help????
> 
> It doesn't happen on any other Forum/Board I am a member of - and thats quite a few LOL - but its SO FRUSTRATING and has stopped me browsing the threads etc as every time I open a page that damm box appears to haunt me....sigh



That is a pretty pic of you Dee Dee.


----------



## bigirlover

sexiistarr said:


> Niceeeee choice



Why thank you.


----------



## KHayes666

Phat Phoebe said:


> introducing myself....well my new self....hello again.



what's the difference between the old self and new? lol nice to meet you


----------



## Nifkin

Hiya,

I'm a Brit FA who just happened to stumble across this forum, and is looking forward to speaking to a few of the beautiful ladies on here!

N+


----------



## Red

Nifkin said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I'm a Brit FA who just happened to stumble across this forum, and is looking forward to speaking to a few of the beautiful ladies on here!
> 
> N+



Hey, _Nifkin_... best name for a dog ever


----------



## Nifkin

Friendly here, huh? ;-)


----------



## Red

Nifkin said:


> Friendly here, huh? ;-)



Oi, I'm well friendly I'll have you know 

I was referring to this.


----------



## Surlysomething

Nifkin said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I'm a Brit FA who just happened to stumble across this forum, and is looking forward to speaking to a few of the beautiful ladies on here!
> 
> N+



Whoa, cute. Welcome to the site.


----------



## M_69

Name: M_69 
Age: 25
Location: Dubai
Profession: Human Resources representative
Music: eurodance, 80's songs, sting and Graig David
Likes: soccer,wrestling,bbw,ssbbw 
Dislikes: rude people
About me:single and waiting for my dream girl to be my wife,grauduated from DMC college in Dubai, General business as major.


----------



## fdiaz

Name: Fernando
Age: 22
Location: Flowery Branch GA.... Middle of the woods
Profession: self employed security 
Music: anything... you name it i like it
Likes: Paintball, airsoft, pc and console games, working on projects
Dislikes: ... i just keep it to my self
About me: Have a lot of free time on my hand so i like to work on my truck or bike. Have fun at night and see where the yellow brick road takes me.


----------



## imfree

fdiaz said:


> Name: Fernando
> Age: 22
> Location: Flowery Branch GA.... Middle of the woods
> Profession: self employed security
> Music: anything... you name it i like it
> Likes: Paintball, airsoft, pc and console games, working on projects
> Dislikes: ... i just keep it to my self
> About me: Have a lot of free time on my hand so i like to work on my truck or bike. Have fun at night and see where the yellow brick road takes me.



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, FDiaz.


----------



## SMA413

fdiaz said:


> Name: Fernando
> Age: 22
> Location: Flowery Branch GA.... Middle of the woods
> Profession: self employed security
> Music: anything... you name it i like it
> Likes: Paintball, airsoft, pc and console games, working on projects
> Dislikes: ... i just keep it to my self
> About me: Have a lot of free time on my hand so i like to work on my truck or bike. Have fun at night and see where the yellow brick road takes me.



I thought the yellow brick road was in Kansas... not Georgia. 


lol... I'm just kidding. Welcome to the boards


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Welcome all new peeps!!


----------



## AnnieDevilish

Susannah said:


> Velkommen Annie.



Thank you very much Susannah How are you today?


----------



## imfree

Welcome to Dimensions Forums, AnnieDevilish.


----------



## jasiuld

I'm going to be honest. I'm just posting this message because I'm tired of seeing the "Our records indicate that you have never posted on Dimensions before!" message.


----------



## imfree

jasiuld said:


> I'm going to be honest. I'm just posting this message because I'm tired of seeing the "Our records indicate that you have never posted on Dimensions before!" message.



Good reason, Jasiuld, welcome to Dimensions Forums.


----------



## SMA413

jasiuld said:


> I'm going to be honest. I'm just posting this message because I'm tired of seeing the "Our records indicate that you have never posted on Dimensions before!" message.



LOL... well now you'll have to post again at some point cuz you'll get the "our record indicate that you haven't posted in a few weeks" message.


----------



## hollyanna

> I'm going to be honest. I'm just posting this message because I'm tired of seeing the "Our records indicate that you have never posted on Dimensions before!" message.



Yeah, I guess that's a good enough reason for me too. But anyway, I am enjoying lurking and am hopeful that reading the posts here will boost my self-confidence in terms of my body.

[ETA: if only I posted a bit earlier, I might have made the 1,000,000 post!]


----------



## Jade38h

New to Dimension but very happy to be here. This looks like a great community! Looking forward to getting to know you all a little more!
Name: Jade
Age: 26
Location: NY
Profession: Adult Model
Music: I like a variety of everything 
Likes: i have a BA in fine art and i love making new things and being creative
Dislikes: rude ignorant people are the worst
About me: I'm a 26 who just love to have fun and laugh as often as i can


----------



## ukfaukfa

I literally signed up 5 minutes ago so yeah time to introcude myself 

Name: Michael
Age: 18
Location: Scarborough, UK
Profession: Student (hah!)
Music: Pop mostly, indie, some drum and bass
Likes: Drama, videogames, food
Dislikes: The whole thin culture, chavs, mushrooms
About me: Well other than the "likes" I wanna gain some weight. I'm 6'4" and I currently weigh about 180lbs (Just under 13 stone) so make of that what you will!

I look forward to getting to know people!


----------



## imfree

Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Michael.


----------



## Aireman

Welcome all of you newbies!! 









Hehehe... really just posting ti get rid of MY "You haven't posted reminder"


----------



## aleks0

Hi y'all! I'm a newbie...be gentle


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

*curtsies her welcome to aleks0*


----------



## ChubbyChaserDave

Hello. I just joined the forum. I've been reading it for some time but haven't signed up until now. Anyway I discovered I was attracted to BBW early in highschool, then found out specifics a little later. However, was closeted about all this until the age of 19. Now, at 23, I have no problem admitting I'm an FA. Anyway here is the basic rundown.

Name: David
Age: 23 as of this posting
Location: California
Job: College student and musician/singer in rock band(s), artist
Music: anything that's good.
Likes: ask me
Dislikes: ask me
About me: Hmm, not really sure what else to put here.


----------



## squidge dumpling

welcome to all the newbies


----------



## imfree

You're in Dimensions Forums, welcome aboard, Dave.


----------



## Just_Jen

heylooo to all the new members!  

*does a welcome dance* woa yea! 

We're all lovely here so buckle up and enjoy your stay! 

XD 

:wubu:


----------



## imfree

ryliestephens said:


> hi, im rylie!!
> ........snipped..............]



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Rylie. Buckle your
seatbelt, you might just be in for the ride or your
life.


----------



## Wanderer60178

A nice Hello to everyone on this, the Dimensions forum! :bow: 
I found this board while looking for big beautiful women. Actually I was doing a google image search for big beautiful women and one of the pages there had a link on it that led me here.  The web is smitten with skinny women and I do not find them attractive but I do find the larger women attractive! I'm going to admit it right here and I hope no one takes offense to this but I have a cellulite fetish!  The more the merrier! So if anyone is offended by that I will tell you here that I mean no offense by it. It's just the way I am. If you're offended by it then think of it this way, turn it around and consider it a compliment because I love cellulite so much!  I even love it on a skinny lady which is rare! Even then, I'm still attracted to the larger ladies. :kiss2:

I've surfed this board(<--lol that sounded funny! Almost like catching a tube kind of surfing! A surfboard! Hmmm ) for a few days now without posting to just get a feel of the incredible people here! This is one great community of the most beautiful ladies and nice gentlemen I've ever found anywhere......hands down! So, I just had to say "HELLO!"

Now I'm going to go say some thank you's and give some compliments to some of the most beautiful ladies I've ever had the pleasure to lay eyes on and then they popped out! :kiss2:

Everyone have a great day! 
Wand


----------



## radman

Hi everybody im officially de-lurking and i just wanted to say hi


----------



## imfree

radman said:


> Hi everybody im officially de-lurking and i just wanted to say hi



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Radman.


----------



## Sextasey

hello im Sextasey 425lb 6 foot 1 ssbbw and i love to have fun


----------



## fionabbw

Age: Late 30's
Height:-5' 1 
Weight: A Lady never tells but I'm guessing about 280lbs.
Bra Size: 42E all natural
Hair Color: Auburn, that's my story and I'm sticking to it.
Eye Color: Brown 
Shoe Size: 8 ½
Favorite colors: Purple and Silver 
Sexual Orientation: I'm straight, I did the girl girl thing and I enjoyed it but there's nothing like a man to rock my world. 
My favorite position: I like Doggie, most women do but I enjoy all of them...being on top is such a rush too...control is fun lol. 
Marital Status: I'm in a relationship w/ a man that worships me...like he should 
Favorite Drink:White Russians...made well, I can't stand a whimpy drink.
Turn Ons: Heels, the higher the better, thigh highs, smart, funny men, men that smell good and obedient men. There's a lot more, just ask and I'll tell you.
Turn Offs: There isn't enough time and space for me to go into it...just know that I firmly believe it what comes around goes around and everyone should be treated w/ respect until they deserve otherwise. 

View attachment 101_2162.JPG


----------



## imfree

Welcome to Dimensions Forums, FionaBBW.


----------



## auroragirl32

i stumbled onto this site and i am enjoying browsing it. i am 36, and live close to santa claus! very handy this time of year...lol anyway, glad i found you all!! 

View attachment ykriver.jpg


----------



## summer76

Hello all,

I've been browsing the BBW scene for a long time but never had the courage to actively get involved. In a nutshell I'm a shyish agoraphobic SSBBBW who feels somewhat alone and is only just learning to accept that when someone tells me I'm pretty they're being sincere. I'm trying to make a positive step by signing up here and making some online buddies who knows how it feels to be a BBW/SSBBW. I may not post much to begin with but I hope to come out of my shell as I'm a hoot once you get to know me. 

About about me:

*Age:* 32

*Location:* London UK

*Music:* I love all types. I'll be singing along and gyrating to Rihanna one minute then getting lost in a piece by Camille Saint-Saëns.

*Likes:* Movies, Books, (my fav genre being horror), F1 racing, Cooking, Gadgets & Gizmo's, Late nights/early mornings, Bajan food, PC & console gaming and Irish men! 

*Dislikes:* "Isms", ignorance, Diets and mean people.

I'm looking forward to getting to know you all, this seems like such a fun community.

That's all for now I guess.


----------



## imfree

auroragirl32 said:


> i stumbled onto this site and i am enjoying browsing it. i am 36, and live close to santa claus! very handy this time of year...lol anyway, glad i found you all!!





summer76 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've been browsing the BBW scene for a long time but never had the courage to actively get involved. ..........snipped.......



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, AuroraGirl and Summer76.


----------



## Sweet Music

I'm a 56 YO BBW baby boomer originally from New York. Single, available, and happy to meet everyone

Profession: Holistic Health Educator & Practitioner, Musician/Composer

Musical Favorites: Chris Botti, Andrea Bocelli, Annie Lenox, Sting, Louis Prima, Joni Mitcell, the Beatles

Likes: music, theatre, movies, cooking, restaurant dining, the arts, meditation, aromatherapy (the real stuff), swimming, Jacques Torres chocolate, visiting NYC

Dislikes: fat prejudiced people, jokes and television commentary

Dreaming: Oprah decides to become a role model for fat acceptance instead of saying she's embarrassed and ashamed because she now weighs 200 pounds. WE SHOULD ALL EMAIL HER AND ENCOURAGE HER.

I'm always looking for friends to do things with. If you're anywhere near San Jose, let me know. Pen pals across the world also welcome. 

View attachment MerryXBeach.jpg


View attachment [email protected]


----------



## Tad

auroragirl32 said:


> i stumbled onto this site and i am enjoying browsing it. i am 36, and live close to santa claus! very handy this time of year...lol anyway, glad i found you all!!



See, living in Yellowknife, I’d think being your size is a favorable adaptation, what with it making it easier to keep warm, harder to get blown away in a blizzard, and more momentum to get through snowdrifts. But I’m a bit worried that if Santa stops in Yellowknife first and sees that smile, the rest of us aren’t getting any presents this year 

From Summer76


> I've been browsing the BBW scene for a long time but never had the courage to actively get involved. In a nutshell I'm a shyish agoraphobic SSBBBW who feels somewhat alone and is only just learning to accept that when someone tells me I'm pretty they're being sincere. I'm trying to make a positive step by signing up here and making some online buddies who knows how it feels to be a BBW/SSBBW. I may not post much to begin with but I hope to come out of my shell as I'm a hoot once you get to know me.



I hope you come out of your shell some too! One good way to get comfortable here is to join in on some of the fun threads in the lounge, where people are playing various games (like "name a song from the last letter" and several others). That lets you get to know some people before you are ready to talk about yourself too much, if that makes you more comfortable.



Sweet Music said:


> I'm a 56 YO BBW baby boomer originally from New York. Single, available, and happy to meet everyone



Welcome! And that second picture, is that you in it, or just a cute scene that you caught with your camera? (I'd assume that it is you, except the lady in the pic looks more like 36 at most)


----------



## imfree

Sweet Music said:


> I'm a 56 YO BBW baby boomer originally from New York. Single, available, and happy to meet everyone
> ..................snipped................................



Come on in, Sweet Music. welcome to Dimensions Forums.
Aaah, another baby-boomer!


----------



## memento313

Name: Ray
Age: 33
Location: NYC
Professions: Troublemaker, Sweet Guy (rare hybrid)
Music: Boom, Bleep, Boom, Blip...(guess). 
Likes: Film, Art (filmmaker, artist), especially love cult films- from old b/w romantic comedies to 70's grindhouse to 80's horror, 90's arthouse, etc. 
Dislikes: Let's not be negative (er..negative people)?
Looking for: Playful gal with tons of integrity, equally comfortable club-hopping or cuddling on a couch watching a flick.


----------



## Surlysomething

memento313 said:


> Name: Ray
> Age: 33
> Location: NYC
> Professions: Troublemaker, Sweet Guy (rare hybrid)
> Music: Boom, Bleep, Boom, Blip...(guess).
> Likes: Film, Art (filmmaker, artist), especially love cult films- from old b/w romantic comedies to 70's grindhouse to 80's horror, 90's arthouse, etc.
> Dislikes: Let's not be negative (er..negative people)?
> Looking for: Playful gal with tons of integrity, equally comfortable club-hopping or cuddling on a couch watching a flick.


 

Welcome to the site, Ray. :bow:


----------



## imfree

memento313 said:


> Name: Ray
> Age: 33
> Location: NYC.....snipped........


 Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Ray.


----------



## memento313

Thanks. I dig your hat. 

Pic attached. 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## househermit

Well, to be honest, I haven't allowed a picture of myself in about 5 years so I really don't have one to post. 

I will work on that. Anyway..I am a 5'6" and weigh 200 lbs....to me that is FAT. I lost a lot of weight at one time and got down to 95 lbs....and my kids called me "skeletor".

So I guess you could say I have an eating disorder. I hate to admit it, but it seems pretty obvious.

I don't even know why I am doing this...


----------



## AnnMarie

househermit said:


> Well, to be honest, I haven't allowed a picture of myself in about 5 years so I really don't have one to post.
> 
> I will work on that. Anyway..I am a 5'6" and weigh 180 lbs....to me that is FAT. I lost a lot of weight at one time and got down to 95 lbs....and my kids called me "skeletor".
> 
> So I guess you could say I have an eating disorder. I hate to admit it, but it seems pretty obvious.
> 
> I don't even know why I am doing this...




I guess because maybe part of you wants an excuse to be ok? To not let yourself feel like crap or be made to feel like crap because of the size of your body??

I think that's a good enough reason. 

Stick around.


----------



## househermit

AnnMarie said:


> I guess because maybe part of you wants an excuse to be ok? To not let yourself feel like crap or be made to feel like crap because of the size of your body??
> 
> I think that's a good enough reason.
> 
> Stick around.


Thank you. that make me cry, so I think You are on to something.


----------



## imfree

AnnMarie said:


> I guess because maybe part of you wants an excuse to be ok? To not let yourself feel like crap or be made to feel like crap because of the size of your body??
> 
> I think that's a good enough reason.
> 
> Stick around.



AMEN to everything AnnMarie said. Welcome
to Dimensions Forums, HouseHermit.


----------



## Commander Keen

Another noob here, by the name of Mary Beth.
I'm a 20 year old video game nerd, and my milk comes in bags.


----------



## radman

Welcome to the site Commander Keen. I hope that you are enjoying it.


----------



## Wagimawr

Commander Keen said:


> I'm a 20 year old video game nerd


!.........


----------



## horrorpopsgirl

I'm having trouble getting my posts to work so hopefully i don't post the same thing several times. 
I'm 25, live in a small town in southern ohio. I have a baby boy that is only 10 weeks old. I like spending time with friends and family, partying,piercings and tattoos. I like all types of music from punk to country and even rap. I am looking forward to making some new friends here! 

View attachment xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 442.jpg


----------



## radman

Welcome to Dims horrorpopsgirl. I hope that you are enjoying the site.


----------



## Commander Keen

Wagimawr said:


> !


!!
Subliminal message!


----------



## Duniwin

Commander Keen said:


> !!
> Subliminal message!



_!!1_
...whoops, finger slipped


----------



## Tad

never mind, mis-remembered a name...so not funny after all


----------



## imfree

Commander Keen said:


> Another noob here, by the name of Mary Beth.
> I'm a 20 year old video game nerd, and my milk comes in bags.





horrorpopsgirl said:


> I'm having trouble getting my posts to work so hopefully i don't post the same thing several times.
> I'm 25, live in a small town in southern ohio. I have a baby boy that is only 10 weeks old. I like spending time with friends and family, partying,piercings and tattoos. I like all types of music from punk to country and even rap. I am looking forward to making some new friends here!




Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Guys.


----------



## NJz_BBW4Some1

Hello all,

I've known about Dimensions for yeeeeears. I've always lurked about the site, but never put too much attention to it until recently. I'm slowly becoming hooked (lol). Just looking to meet new people and people with similar interests. If anyone's interested in chatting, don't be shy... hit me up! 

*Name*: Catherine
*Age*: 29
*Location*: Hudson County, NJ / NYC area
*Profession*: Invitation Designer
*Music*: A little of everything -- freestyle [Latin pop] is my favorite. I like dance and 80's soft rock, some alternative, some hip hop. Literally, a little of everything!
*Likes*: Movies, shopping, long road trips, fruit smoothies and the scent of a man's cologne. 
*Dislikes*: Ghettoness, stupidity, lying and cheating men, as well as men with long hair and long fingernails! [Yuck!]
*About me*: I'm a single, Latin female. Smart, stubborn, shy and silly are just a few words that describe my personality.
*ISO*: A guy who's actually into really big women!!


----------



## ovodlen

Hi all :happy:

I'm from Norway, my real name is Ingvar and I'm a FA. 

This is a great site. Why haven't I seen it before while surfing Internet..... :doh:

I will try to add a photo of me. I do hope you like it? 

Feel free to contact if you like. 

View attachment HPIM0024a.jpg


----------



## imfree

ovodlen said:


> Hi all :happy:
> 
> I'm from Norway, my real name is Ingvar and I'm a FA.
> 
> This is a great site. Why haven't I seen it before while surfing Internet..... :doh:
> 
> I will try to add a photo of me. I do hope you like it?
> 
> Feel free to contact if you like.



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Ingvar. You'll
meet some great people here.


----------



## TNssbbwQUEEN

Hi everyone, just joined, thanks to my 'bucky boy'...he gave me the site. Sooo, here's some of my stats 

Name: Brenda
Age: 52
Location: Tennessee
Profession: disabled...used to be a Secretary/Receptionist
Music: Golden Oldies, Motown, just about everything except gangsta rap
Likes: My 'bucky boy', horses, dragons, singing, eating, watching movies, football & tv and being treated like the Queen I am by my 'bucky boy' :smitten:
Dislikes: People who are haters, snakes, heights, small doors & minds
About me: I am a Southern gal and proud of it. Am pretty open to any questions or conversations so feel free to contct me. I am in a relationship with a good man who spoils me :kiss2:


----------



## imfree

TNssbbwQUEEN said:


> Hi everyone, just joined, thanks to my 'bucky boy'...he gave me the site. ............snipped.....





Welcome to Dimensions Forums, TNssbbwQUEEN!
Nice to see a couple in Tennessee joining. I'm
53, and disabled, myself, so these forums are
wonderful social interaction for me. There are
a lot of really great people in these forums.


----------



## bmann0413

Commander Keen said:


> Another noob here, by the name of Mary Beth.
> I'm a 20 year old video game nerd, and my milk comes in bags.



Oh, my goodness. How can I meet you and can I marry you? lol


----------



## TNssbbwQUEEN

imfree said:


> Welcome to Dimensions Forums, TNssbbwQUEEN!
> Nice to see a couple in Tennessee joining. I'm
> 53, and disabled, myself, so these forums are
> wonderful social interaction for me. There are
> a lot of really great people in these forums.


Thanks for the welcome, imfree! He's still in Philly but hopefully by this time next year he will be here. Where in TN are you?


----------



## imfree

TNssbbwQUEEN said:


> Thanks for the welcome, imfree! He's still in Philly but hopefully by this time next year he will be here. Where in TN are you?



I'm in Lebanon, Tn., a few hundred feet 
South of Cumberland University.


----------



## MsCurvyNurse

I am new to the forum, my name is Ms. Curvy Nurse. I love to chat and make new friends and I look forward to talkin to ya  I am 28 years old from Illinois. I hope that everyone has a safe and Happy Holiday season!

**Hugz and Kisses**
~Curvy~
:kiss2:


----------



## bbwlover999

Hi every one new to this forum , Im Matt live in uk 18


----------



## Sandie S-R

Welcome newbies! It's always nice to see some shiny new faces around here.


----------



## Fable

Hi, I'm Fable. Don't really know what to say, I'm from the Northwest and just sort of happened across this forum. = )


----------



## Malarkey

Hello to all the newbies! Welcome,Fable a northwester woot woot.


----------



## Fable

Thanks! Never been to a place like this before, everyone's really nice though.


----------



## bmann0413

MsCurvyNurse said:


> I am new to the forum, my name is Ms. Curvy Nurse. I love to chat and make new friends and I look forward to talkin to ya  I am 28 years old from Illinois. I hope that everyone has a safe and Happy Holiday season!
> 
> **Hugz and Kisses**
> ~Curvy~
> :kiss2:



Heeeeeeeeeeey! Really glad to see you on the boards, Curvy!


----------



## Malarkey

Erm,where in the northwest are you anyway?


----------



## CharDonnay

Hey guys n gals 

Its CharDonnay here. Hope your all well. This my very first post here and thought i'd say hello. xXx


----------



## imfree

CharDonnay said:


> Hey guys n gals
> 
> Its CharDonnay here. Hope your all well. This my very first post here and thought i'd say hello. xXx



Hi, and welcome to Dimensions Forums, CharDonnay.
There are a lot of really great people in these forums.


----------



## Fable

Malarkey said:


> Erm,where in the northwest are you anyway?



Washington


----------



## MoonGoddess

_More a just showing my face with a new shot...been around long enough no intro is needed!_


----------



## AnnMarie

Welcome newbies, and nice pic Moon!


----------



## qwertyman173

Welcome to all new people!!!

I would also like to take this opportunity to reintroduce myself after a couple of months absence.... My names Andy and I am a 21 year old FA from London 

* gets ready to jump back in*


----------



## MoonGoddess

AnnMarie said:


> Welcome newbies, and nice pic Moon!


_
Thanks AnnMarie, and how are you doing dear? It's been awhile since I last really had a chance to hang out, feel like I am meeting everyone again for the first time._


----------



## blackchublover

Hi, all. My name is Kevin. I live near Baton Rouge, Louisiana. Ever since I have watched the movie "Life in the Fat Lane", I have been attracted to big black men. Big Eddie and Big Jay from these movies really turn me on.


----------



## alan_koenig

I've been on this forum for a year now, and I've only sporadically posted - I've never formally introduced myself!
I'm a 19-year-old FA (still in the closet, but I'm working on that) in Hamilton, Ontario, Canada.
I'm a big fan of classic and alternative rock (namely spoon, wilco, art brut...), and i'm a huge elvis presley fan (i've made my graceland pilgrimage already, haha).
in terms of current TV, i love 'the office,' '30 rock,' 'the big bang theory,' 'kenny vs. spenny,' 'weeds, and 'saturday night live' (probably my religion, i was raised on it).
i'm a huge movie buff, i especially love classic comedy (woody allen holds a special place in my heart).
i've recently gotten really into j.d. salinger's work, and for better (*or for worse*) i really identify with his themes.
well, that's me in a nutshell! (not literally, of course).


----------



## Ninja Glutton

The name is Zach. I've been on this board for about a year also, but I've mostly been confined to the BHM/FFA board. I'm finally starting to branch out and I'm really trying to get more involved in the movement as a whole instead of just reaping the benefits of girls who like fat guys lol. I'm a film major, and aspiring screenwriter, and someone who appreciates all forms of art.

I just wanted to give a hello wave.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Hello to all the new additions....and the familiar faces that haven't been around in a while. It's so nice to see you all here  :bow:

Ninja, it's nice to have a face to go with the screen name- very cute


----------



## sammybaby

Hi everyone, just a quick hi Im new to dimensions but some of you may recognise me from other FA type sites.
Im 24 and from North of England, looking forward to being a part of the community  

View attachment ssmm1.jpg


----------



## MoonGoddess

_Welcome to Dims Sammybaby...and I love the pic!_


----------



## imfree

Welcome to Dimensions Forums, new Guys. Merry Christmas
and happy holidays to all of you, as well. There are many
really great people in these forums, enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Von_Pudge

Hello everyone! I'm a newbie
I'm Dan, 28 years ooooold...and i'm getting married to the girl of my dreams, my princess, the gorgeous wonderful sexy kinkykitten:wubu:
I love my wife, music, alcohol, cookies, belly rubs and movies.
Feel free to say hi and throw me a cookie


----------



## LunaChick

Hi everyone - I'm Cindy. I just joined the forum. I look forward to getting to know you.


----------



## Adamantoise

LunaChick said:


> Hi everyone - I'm Cindy. I just joined the forum. I look forward to getting to know you.



Welcome to the forums Cindy!


----------



## imfree

LunaChick said:


> Hi everyone - I'm Cindy. I just joined the forum. I look forward to getting to know you.



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Cindy.


----------



## kinkykitten

Von_Pudge said:


> Hello everyone! I'm a newbie
> I'm Dan, 28 years ooooold...and i'm getting married to the girl of my dreams, my princess, the gorgeous wonderful sexy kinkykitten:wubu:
> I love my wife, music, alcohol, cookies, belly rubs and movies.
> Feel free to say hi and throw me a cookie



BABE!

HELL yeah HOTNESS much    wow x


----------



## bobotox

Well, while I try to find a less risque picture, I'd still like to say hello to the folks here. So... hello!

Also, wow your mods are fast, and sorry if I offended.


----------



## bobotox

Here we go! 

View attachment oolala.jpg


----------



## the dandiest of shrews

bobotox said:


> Here we go!



that's me!


----------



## dynezt

Name: Nathan
Age: 20
Location: Melbourne, Australia
Profession: Student- Exercise Science
Music: RnB, rock, trance
Likes: Being with good company, fruit smoothies (I'm addicted to them), women 
Dislikes: Arrogant and rude people, people who are close minded
About me: I'm a single, Asian male, can be shy (especially around attractive women :blush, usually outgoing once you get to know me, silly/stupid sense of humor

It's nice to meet you all, hopefully being on here will broaden my view on the bbw community and give me more confidence with my own preference of larger women :happy:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

bobotox said:


> Here we go!



You are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Heathen

Name: Heather
Age: 34
Location: Alabama
Profession: PA
Music: Soul, R&B, Hip-Hop, Old School stuff...
Likes: Attention, spooning, tarot cards and my wife's fried sloppy joes
Dislikes: cats,drama,veggies in my chinese food
About me: I'm laid back, out-spoken and a real go-getter
picture: some of you might notice a certain lovely fatty in my photo  

View attachment 1hernme.jpg


----------



## Richard Davion

Bloody-Hell ... 'Thart's-R-Fucking-Awesome BODICE You've 'Got'-There!!! >(*U^)<

Any-Chance of-R Retrospective???


----------



## sShameless

Name: Wendy

Age: 29

Location: South Carolina

Profession: Florist

Music: Sinatra, Aerosmith, Motley Crue, Old School 80's rock, 

Likes: Photography, my Sailor, cuddling with the (5) pups, snow, sandy beaches, carnal delights, cookies warm from the oven, the usual

Dislikes: catty women, bad drivers, superfluous religious stuff

About me: I am from NH, transplanted by the Navy to SC, we live in a big blue house with our 4 dogs and a rotating circus of foster dogs. 

See my blog: thecolbertreport07.blogspot.com


























from our courthouse wedding:





this last one is my husbands favorite photo of me.


----------



## Richard Davion

WoW ... The-Electric-Blue-Shirt and 'Near'-Turkquoise Halter Certainly make-Those The 'Winning'-JPEGs in-This-Set, in-My-Book!!! >(*U^)<

More-Please!


----------



## BiBBWHotDiva

Hello everyone! I am new here to the Fat Forums. A little bit about me: I am a 31 year old BiBBW from Allentown PA. I am engaged to a great man! Im 5'10'' and I weigh between 280-290 lbs. I have purple hair that fades to a red cause we redheads know that red fades easily ya know? LOL! I have real 50G tits, don't know if that's true but that's what some lady told me when I went to do a bra fitting at Lane Bryant! Lol! I have light brown eyes. I love pretty much anything and everything so don't be shy and send a shout out to me. If you wanna know more about me just ask! I don't bite (unless you want me to!) I look forward to interacting with you all and meeting new and exciting people! Oh and my pics are about 2 years old. Im fatter now! Hehe! I hope you are all doing well today!


----------



## imfree

sShameless said:


> Name: Wendy
> 
> Age: 29
> 
> Location: South Carolina





BiBBWHotDiva said:


> Hello everyone! I am new here to the Fat Forums.



Hi sShameless and BiBBWHotDiva, and welcome to 
Dimensions Forums, one of the best on the internet!


----------



## ssbbwgirl

Name: Danielle
Age: 20
Location: Western New York
Profession: Student
Music: Everything but mostly classic rock
Likes: Independent film, playing in my band, experiencing new things, love, writing.
Dislikes: Immaturity, judgmental people.
About me: I'm a 20 year old lesbian, I lovee fat girls even though I'm very small, only 120 lbs sadly. I wish I could be a bbw but my metabolism's too fast! Anyway, I love this site and I'm glad I stumbled upon it! 
picture:
http://i39.tinypic.com/110f0a0.jpg


----------



## imfree

ssbbwgirl said:


> Name: Danielle
> Age: 20
> Location: Western New York
> .............snipped................



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Danielle.


----------



## mulrooney13

Hey, just joined and am looking forward to chatting and foruming and whatnot.

Name: Nathan
Age: 22
Location: Statesboro, GA
Profession: Just graduated...workin on it
Music: Alternative and punk rock (Offspring, Green Day, Blink-182, etc.)
Likes: Sports, games of trivia, crossword puzzles (I'm boring...I know), and probably some other things
Dislikes: Annoying people, pine tree sap, three-pronged forks, stupid television shows
About me: I just graduated and am trying to work to save enough money to move back to Maryland where I grew up. I'm single. I have sort of a dry, random sense of humor; some like it, others hate it. I eat corn with a spoon because I don't understand why most people eat it with a fork. I'm pretty new to forums in general. Wouldn't mind making a few friends on this thing I suppose.


----------



## imfree

mulrooney13 said:


> Hey, just joined and am looking forward to chatting and foruming and whatnot.
> 
> Name: Nathan..............snipped................



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Nathan.
Come on in and enjoy yourself.


----------



## missmoneypenny

Hello there:

As an occasional lurker on the site's matching system, I figured it was time to be more active! I'm a 30 year old with a passion for writing, Irish mythology, cooking (specially baking), and politics. I'm a BBW who is not interested in the feeder/feedee lifestyle personally, but I am interested in fat acceptance and healthy living as that defines me individually without succumbing to society's perceptions of beauty. 

Cheers,
Saro


----------



## imfree

missmoneypenny said:


> Hello there:
> As an occasional lurker on the site's matching system,
> I figured it was time to be more active!
> .........snipped.........../QUOTE]
> 
> Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Saro.


----------



## Kelky

Hello everyone! My name is Kelly (The name Kelky has a comical meaning behind it, you can ask if you'd like.)


I'm 5'1" 26 and only really starting to be comfortable in my own shoes. Where I work and what my family says about my weight is rather on the negative side, whereas my boyfriends opinion is quite the opposite.


I'm fun and not properly socialized so I tend to say what I am thinking (Unless this pertains to people I work with, then I bottle it up)
Sometimes this method doesn't always work the way it should.

I make social jokes, and they are meant to be laughed at and not offensive.

I don't like to dance, but I like being at them. Weird, I know.

I enjoy meeting new people and discussing nothing, but still finding that we share a lot of commonalities.

I just discovered peanut butter oreo's and they are to die for.

All of these "I"s sure make me feel like I have some sort of narcissistic Personality Disorder!


----------



## Layla Kayla

Okie,
Name: Kayla
Age: 20
Location: Selinsgrove
Profession: Waitress
Music: Jazz, Rave, and Adam Sandler 
Likes:Coffee, Cookies, Cute Guys, Drawing, Wathcing Movies, Reading
Dislikes: Liars, Cheaters, Haters, and Flamers.
About me:I'm your typical girl, not much to say. I open up better in conversation.
picture: Look at my avatar  I'll put s'more up later. S'mores mmmm.....


----------



## Wild Zero

Kelky said:


> Hello everyone! My name is Kelly (The name Kelky has a comical meaning behind it, you can ask if you'd like.)
> 
> 
> I'm 5'1" 26 and only really starting to be comfortable in my own shoes. Where I work and what my family says about my weight is rather on the negative side, whereas my boyfriends opinion is quite the opposite.
> 
> 
> I'm fun and not properly socialized so I tend to say what I am thinking (Unless this pertains to people I work with, then I bottle it up)
> Sometimes this method doesn't always work the way it should.
> 
> I make social jokes, and they are meant to be laughed at and not offensive.
> 
> I don't like to dance, but I like being at them. Weird, I know.
> 
> I enjoy meeting new people and discussing nothing, but still finding that we share a lot of commonalities.
> 
> I just discovered peanut butter oreo's and they are to die for.
> 
> All of these "I"s sure make me feel like I have some sort of narcissistic Personality Disorder!



:wubu: pix fix'd


----------



## aptx

Uhm, 
Im 28
Call me Evil Bob, or just Rob
Im a pastey Englishman in Texas suffering from heat stroke
I like oreo blizzards w/ chocolate. 
I work in IT
I make children cry and adults laugh
I'm only funny when im drunk or high on sugar
I like most music 'cept Tejano and country

peace out
Me now, and me as a newborn


----------



## Surlysomething

aptx said:


> Uhm,
> Im 28
> Call me Evil Bob, or just Rob
> Im a pastey Englishman in Texas suffering from heat stroke
> I like oreo blizzards w/ chocolate.
> I work in IT
> I make children cry and adults laugh
> I'm only funny when im drunk or high on sugar
> I like most music 'cept Tejano and country
> 
> peace out
> Me now, and me as a newborn


 
Welcome to the site. :bow:


----------



## xMissxLaurax

Hello, All!

I'm new here!

Uh...not sure what to say :blush:

So. Anyway..about me!
Name: Laura
Age: 21
Location: Nottingham, England
Profession: Admin/co-ordinator/general office dogsbody :doh:
Music: I'm a rock chick at heart! Generally listen to most things though.
Likes: Football(soccer..), going out with friends, shopping, spending saturday afternoons in the pub 
Dislikes: Idiots, chavs (sorry!), annoying people. People that put others down when they really don't need to.
About me: Well. I'm fairly sarcastic at times, but nice with it. I'm easy to get along with 

Uhm...yeah. I'll finish this with a couple of pictures (and obviously i'm the larger lady in the second picture!)



 

View attachment IMGP0213.JPG


View attachment mealisonez2.jpg


----------



## aptx

What is there NOT to like about chavs? 
cute faces
cheeky manners
lose any jewelry, you can pay them to find it
reliable babysitters

I don't understand, unless you hate burberry or whatever that shit is


----------



## xMissxLaurax

Obviously you don't live next door to two lots of chavs 

Bad side of chavs:

Play crappy drum 'n' bass music at 3am when you have to be up at 6.30am!

Their dress sense

Crappy music blaring out of crappy phones

Can't be reliable babysitters as they usually have their own kids to look after - and they need to find a babysitter for their kids


----------



## aptx

Actually, I think chavs are the main reason I wouldn't move back to the motherland, for fear of my kids growing up in the chav culture.

Seems to me that easter island is a good place to raise kids.


----------



## addie17

After lurking around the Dims site for at least the past three years, I've decided to come out of the proverbial closet and introduce myself!

Name: Addie
Age: mid 20's
Location: Pennsylvania
Profession: I currently manage 6 people in what is a very conservative industry and thus I'm uncomfortable going into more detail on the interwebz... if this fascinates you, PM me 
Music: I've been told I truly have the most eclectic iTunes playlist ever, but a few of my faves are late 90's alternative rock, HUGE Hip-Hop/Rap fan, music from the Baroque era, etc. etc. etc. etc. 
Likes: Fat boys :wubu:, Cats, Sushi, SHOES!!!, mystery novels, running, good wine, the mountains of western NC, lolcats, and politics
Dislikes: Close-minded individuals, Sketchers, anything grape-flavored, ferrets, slow drivers
About me: I'm an FFA, Type-A personality who's excited to finally have the guys to post on this site! :blush:
Picture: Again, given the industry I'm in, which is extremely public, I'm loathe to post any pics of myself for the entire internet audience to see. I'm of average height on the slender side w/ hazel eyes and brown hair. Additionally, I have freakishly small feet.


----------



## xMissxLaurax

The 'chav' gene appears to be missing in me..

Luckily


----------



## aptx

addie17 said:


> After lurking around the Dims site for at least the past three years, I've decided to come out of the proverbial closet and introduce myself!
> 
> Name: Addie



You madame need to post a picture.

Sad thing is Laura is I wish we could blame genes for chavs. Why are there no american chavs hmmm ?


----------



## xMissxLaurax

aptx said:


> Sad thing is Laura is I wish we could blame genes for chavs. Why are there no american chavs hmmm ?



There are american chavs.......!


----------



## aptx

xMissxLaurax said:


> There are american chavs.......!



Screenshot or it didn't happen.


----------



## xMissxLaurax

Eh??????????


----------



## aptx

Is the motherland more accepting of fat girls now? Havnt been home in 6 or so years and it wasn't then really


----------



## xMissxLaurax

Well..I don't have many problems. Get a fair bit of attention.

So..eh, I guess.


----------



## qwertyman173

xMissxLaurax said:


> Hello, All!
> 
> I'm new here!
> 
> Uh...not sure what to say :blush:
> 
> So. Anyway..about me!
> Name: Laura
> Age: 21
> Location: Nottingham, England
> Profession: Admin/co-ordinator/general office dogsbody :doh:
> Music: I'm a rock chick at heart! Generally listen to most things though.
> Likes: Football(soccer..), going out with friends, shopping, spending saturday afternoons in the pub
> Dislikes: Idiots, chavs (sorry!), annoying people. People that put others down when they really don't need to.
> About me: Well. I'm fairly sarcastic at times, but nice with it. I'm easy to get along with
> 
> Uhm...yeah. I'll finish this with a couple of pictures (and obviously i'm the larger lady in the second picture!)



Welcome! Nice to see another brit here. And don't we all hate chavs!


----------



## bexy

xMissxLaurax said:


> Hello, All!
> 
> I'm new here!
> 
> Uh...not sure what to say :blush:
> 
> So. Anyway..about me!
> Name: Laura
> Age: 21
> Location: Nottingham, England
> Profession: Admin/co-ordinator/general office dogsbody :doh:
> Music: I'm a rock chick at heart! Generally listen to most things though.
> Likes: Football(soccer..), going out with friends, shopping, spending saturday afternoons in the pub
> Dislikes: Idiots, chavs (sorry!), annoying people. People that put others down when they really don't need to.
> About me: Well. I'm fairly sarcastic at times, but nice with it. I'm easy to get along with
> 
> Uhm...yeah. I'll finish this with a couple of pictures (and obviously i'm the larger lady in the second picture!)



You're beautiful! Welcome to Dims!


----------



## Mishty

Heathen said:


> Name: Heather
> Age: 34
> Location: Alabama
> Profession: PA
> Music: Soul, R&B, Hip-Hop, Old School stuff...
> Likes: Attention, spooning, tarot cards and my wife's fried sloppy joes
> Dislikes: cats,drama,veggies in my chinese food
> About me: I'm laid back, out-spoken and a real go-getter
> picture: some of you might notice a certain lovely fatty in my photo




God you're teh hawt-est hushband eVAR! :blush:
Oh and um...Wett Mango? Yesh!?!?!


----------



## Kala

Hey! I just joined today 

Name: Kala
Age: 20
Location: Ohio, US
Profession: Student
Music: classic rock, blues, electronic (mostly mindless self indulgence), classical
Likes: reading, video games (HUGE gamer!), taking walks, chocolate, my puppy!
Dislikes: jerks and uptight people
About me: I can be pretty shy at times, and can come off as being rude, stuck up, or stupid. Well, that's what people seem to think because I don't talk that much! Anyway... once people actually get to know me, their attitudes change . I'm chubby... I guess I'm somewhere between plumper and BBW. I have an amazing boyfriend that I love with all my heart and have been with for a year and a half. I guess that sums me up 

Picture:


----------



## aptx

Kala said:


> Hey! I just joined today
> 
> Name: Kala
> 
> Likes: reading, video games (HUGE gamer!),



Women gamers = WIN


----------



## Kala

aptx said:


> Women gamers = WIN



Haha, don't you know it!


----------



## thebestofallisbutterball

Name: Alfador
Age: 27
Location: _Cat_alina
Profession: Cat, scholar
Music: The Brink of Time
Likes: :smitten:CherchezLaFemme:wubu: Will you marry me!?
Dislikes: Mammon
About me: See "Chrono Trigger"
Picture:View attachment ALFADOR.gif





CherchezLaFemme said:


> I joined here awhile ago but never posted in this thread.
> Name: Kelly
> Age: 18
> Location: ATL
> Profession: Student
> Music: Prog metal, death metal, sludge metal, so yes, metal, and also other forms of alternative rock, classical music, and some synth pop.
> Likes: Economics, libertarianism, gaming, fashion, make-up, philosophy, great films and literature (Citizen Kane, Picture of Dorian Gray, etc.)
> Dislikes: Lack of profundity, conservatives, liberals, complainers, people with a sense of entitlement, ginger anything, shitty movies, bad sense of fashion
> As for my fetish, I have a stuffer/feeder fetish. I'm not really an "FA" because my preference is more for having someone be muscular/fit looking everywhere but their stomach, which should be doughier and have quite a big capacity
> 
> Picture: (I hope these pics don't ever leave this board =/)


----------



## magicslacker90

Name: Ian

Age: 18

Location: Philly

Profession: Student at Shippensburg U

Music: All over the place. I could listen to Coldplay, Kanye West, and The Rolling Stones all in one sitting. Anything except country (sorry)

Likes: Reading (favorite book: Atlas Shrugged), Writing (anything from poetry to the meaning of life, seriously), movies (Favorite movie: 12 Angry Men) hanging out with friends, laughing

Dislikes: People without a sense of humor

About me: It's funny, writing this I have no idea how to describe myself. It's easier to demonstrate than to put down in words, but I'll do my best: 

Deep thoughts, makes humor at his own expense, cries during the Notebook, can quote comedies like it was his job, loves acting, has done a drag show (and came in first place), his heart is his weakness, has seen the best and worst of life, and loves his family & friends.

Not enough? just shoot me a message 

Picture:
This was taken as we were rehearsing for the drag show I mentioned 

View attachment dragshow.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

magicslacker90 said:


> Name: Ian
> 
> Age: 18
> 
> Location: Philly
> 
> Profession: Student at Shippensburg U
> 
> Music: All over the place. I could listen to Coldplay, Kanye West, and The Rolling Stones all in one sitting. Anything except country (sorry)
> 
> Likes: Reading (favorite book: Atlas Shrugged), Writing (anything from poetry to the meaning of life, seriously), movies (Favorite movie: 12 Angry Men) hanging out with friends, laughing
> 
> Dislikes: People without a sense of humor
> 
> About me: It's funny, writing this I have no idea how to describe myself. It's easier to demonstrate than to put down in words, but I'll do my best:
> 
> Deep thoughts, makes humor at his own expense, cries during the Notebook, can quote comedies like it was his job, loves acting, has done a drag show (and came in first place), his heart is his weakness, has seen the best and worst of life, and loves his family & friends.
> 
> Not enough? just shoot me a message
> 
> Picture:
> This was taken as we were rehearsing for the drag show I mentioned


 
Welcome to the site, Ian.

Pink is definitely YOUR colour.


----------



## magicslacker90

Hahahaha! Many thanks!


----------



## VickiNicole

I am Vicki Nicole, my roommate True told me I should join. I'm very excited to attend the BBW bash this year!

My physical stats are: 290 lbs, 5'7" height, Measurements: 52-49-55 , Bra size: 46DDD, Clothing Size: 26 or 4XL, Shoe size: 11 
I'm single with no children. Google the term "Nikah Mutah" if you're ready to marry me & have babies. 
I just bought my first home.It's scary and exciting. I'm in the process of remodeling and updating it. It's become an obsession and passion. 
I'm overly sensitive and honest which makes it difficult for me to function in a cruel dishonest world. 
I scored *132* on my Mensa *I.Q.* test which wasn't quite high enough to join their lil' club. Elitist!! 
I am a ultra liberal progressive Muslim. 
In 6 years I will have earned my Ph.D in Exercise and Wellness from Arizona State University (God Willing). 
I can conversate on any topic (from art, religion and politics to mathematics, etymology and pornography), but you have to start the conversation cause I tend to be shy and self conscious.


----------



## congoboy

Hi I'm Dave and just wanted to say hello to everyone, I have been learning a little about the Big Vegas Bash! and m thinking I would like to go this year.
is there anyone who's been there who could give me any pointers on getting hooked up with this event! Thank's


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

congoboy said:


> Hi I'm Dave and just wanted to say hello to everyone, I have been learning a little about the Big Vegas Bash! and m thinking I would like to go this year.
> is there anyone who's been there who could give me any pointers on getting hooked up with this event! Thank's



Never been to the Vegas Bash so cannot help you there but will advise you to post more pics on the forums


----------



## congoboy

For the advice! I loved your picture by the way!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

congoboy said:


> For the advice! I loved your picture by the way!




Thanks Sweets....yours is better


----------



## ekmanifest

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thanks Sweets....yours is better



Way!
(just kidding GEF . . . will, you know what I mean )


----------



## Bat Masterson

Hello everyone. My name is Jason, although I like to masquerade under the name of one of my favorite lawmen.

I've known that I've been a drool monkey for BBWs and SSBBWs for a while now, but I haven't actually been involved in the FA/size acceptance community before.

I live in Vermont, which is a great state, but sadly also one of the thinnest . I'm presently a junior in college studying business (boring, I know). I'm 20 years old, brown hair, kind of pale, and I stand a very imposing 5'6'' tall. I'm a pretty lazy person; I love movies and video games and listening to music, but I also enjoy stereotypical long walks through your favorite locale and just getting out in general. I'm a bit of a gun nut, but I'm not crazy, I swear!

Anyway, I'm looking forward to some good discussion and meeting some great people. Oh, and happy new year by the way.


----------



## caliente_calcetines

I've been creeping about here for about a month now and I decided to introduce myself.

Name:Rhodesia
Age: 18
Location: Boston
Profession: studying graphic design at Newbury College

Music: I listen to pretty much everything. My musical taste goes around in phases. I had my rap phase, then my rock/alternative phase, now I'm in an electro/indie phase combined with a lot of techno. I love music and going out dancing is something I really love.

Likes: I'm a total movie buff and I watch a movie literally at least once a day. My favorites being musicals and comedies. I love to laugh and joke around constantly. I'm gay and love women no matter what size they are. I love reading and had a great job at a bookstore back home before I left for college.

About me: I'm a dreamer and can often times be found looking off into the distance day dreaming. I love to think and talk about politics and philosophy. I'm a sarcastic type of girl and I can definitely quote Will Ferrell movies from beginning to end. I'm a closeted geek that knows too much about computers and loves the smell of newly opened gadgets.


----------



## Babygirlneedsu

Hi to everyone out there and please forgive me if I am getting this all wrong...but I am being a bit dim about how to post an introduction and may be sending a reply to a fellow Brit - Curvy Em ? P.S The Feb bash sounds good - if a little sketchy ! Have just discovered this wonderful FA site and am looking forward to meeting some new people but am a little scared that I am the only girl who loves big girls.....? I have met a gorgeous curvy Greek Goddess on holiday but it is not easy to be in different countries and she has a difficult situation.....so I live in hope that we will be together one day and in the meantime I need to get out there and see if there is someone who would like to be adored and cared for.....I would also like to thank Goddess Patty for leading me to this door....she is the BOMB !


----------



## _overture

I never manage to get my posts going here, so I thought this would be a good place to start!

Name: Campbell

Age: 18

Location: Glasgow

Profession: student at rsamd, part time carer.

Music: I'll give anything a shot, thought lately it's been mainly jazz, classical and indie.

Likes: reading, writing, playing the piano.

Dislikes: bigots, ignorance, bad music.

About me: I'm actually studying composition, and I've taken a bow on stage at the albert hall, down in london, having had a piece performed by the royal phil. but I'm still convinced I got to where I am by chance. somehow.

that's pretty much it!


----------



## honeyhush

I've browsed here for a while and thought the New Year would be a good time to say hi 

I'm 21 and am a member of a few other forums, I like to spread the love  I'm a maths and finance student so analysis is my thing  I'm a total geek! 

View attachment Picture 002.jpg


----------



## Carrie

_overture said:


> About me: I'm actually studying composition, and I've taken a bow on stage at the albert hall, down in london, having had a piece performed by the royal phil. but I'm still convinced I got to where I am by chance. somehow.
> 
> that's pretty much it!



What do you think, that the Royal Philharmonic throws a bunch of up-and-coming composers' names into a hat and picks one? Somehow I doubt that.  I'm sure it was based on your talent, not by chance. 

Anyway, welcome to Dims, all you pretty, shiny newbies!


----------



## _overture

Carrie said:


> What do you think, that the Royal Philharmonic throws a bunch of up-and-coming composers' names into a hat and picks one?



...they might have


----------



## weightedalternatives

I'm officially de-lurking since everyone else is. Hello all. Here are the stats:

Name: Ann
Age: 48
Location: Illinois, USA
Profession: Administrative Assistant
Music: Indie, alternative, classical, pop, oldies, 60s, 70s
Likes: Films, books, good food, drink, and conversation, philosophy, religion, asian horror films, video and computer games, women's spirituality, blogging
Dislikes: closed-mindedness, bitches and ho's hip hop, paternalism
About me:I have an M.A. in literature, I like writing and research, I have three grown children, I am always found by homeless kitties







View attachment Ann.JPG


----------



## KayaNee

I'm throwing the newbie hat in as well!

Name: KayaNee
Age: 32
Location: Hollyweird, CA
Profession: Hottie LOL
Music: Oooo I Like it all!
Likes: Beauty, chocolate, coffee, Dr. Pepper, fried chicken, babies, puppies, a great sense of humor, and science.
Dislikes: closed-mindedness, 20 page paper writing, haters, pistachios, and corned beef.
About me: I'm native american and proud of it. I love people who have a great sense of humor, laughing and smiling are my favorite past-times. 
Wanna know more? Ask me!


----------



## tonynyc

KayaNee said:


> I'm throwing the newbie hat in as well!
> 
> Name: KayaNee
> Age: 32
> Location: Hollyweird, CA
> Profession: Hottie LOL
> Music: Oooo I Like it all!
> Likes: Beauty, chocolate, coffee, Dr. Pepper, fried chicken, babies, puppies, a great sense of humor, and science.
> Dislikes: closed-mindedness, 20 page paper writing, haters, pistachios, and corned beef.
> About me: I'm native american and proud of it. I love people who have a great sense of humor, laughing and smiling are my favorite past-times.
> Wanna know more? Ask me!




Welcome & Nice Avatar - I love seeing a BBW lift weights


----------



## Brit_FA

weightedalternatives said:


> I'm officially de-lurking since everyone else is.
> Dislikes: closed-mindedness, bitches and ho's hip hop, paternalism



I can't see your picture, or anything else for that matter, but de-lurking is to be encouraged, as negative self-consciousness is to be discouraged. I notice that people who can see seem to place more emphasis on negative comments about their physical appearance than they do on positive comments. If you find you are not appreciated, you are simply talking to the wrong people.

We are who we are, and this is to be enjoyed, particularly since we can't be anyone else.

I come from a lurking class background myself, so I know what it's like.
Welcome.


----------



## george83

Welcome all you newcomers, if you stick around here you can all be as cool as me or something like that lol .


----------



## Red

Babygirlneedsu said:


> Hi to everyone out there and please forgive me if I am getting this all wrong...but I am being a bit dim about how to post an introduction and may be sending a reply to a fellow Brit - Curvy Em ? P.S The Feb bash sounds good - if a little sketchy ! Have just discovered this wonderful FA site and am looking forward to meeting some new people but am a little scared that I am the only girl who loves big girls.....? I have met a gorgeous curvy Greek Goddess on holiday but it is not easy to be in different countries and she has a difficult situation.....so I live in hope that we will be together one day and in the meantime I need to get out there and see if there is someone who would like to be adored and cared for.....I would also like to thank Goddess Patty for leading me to this door....she is the BOMB !




Hey hey hey...aint nothing sketchy about the Brit Bash, go here and all will be revealed. Welcome to Dims!


----------



## weightedalternatives

Brit_FA said:


> I can't see your picture, or anything else for that matter, but de-lurking is to be encouraged, as negative self-consciousness is to be discouraged. I notice that people who can see seem to place more emphasis on negative comments about their physical appearance than they do on positive comments. If you find you are not appreciated, you are simply talking to the wrong people.



Thank you for the welcome! I will take your thoughts to heart as I lurk in public!


----------



## weightedalternatives

honeyhush said:


> I've browsed here for a while and thought the New Year would be a good time to say hi
> 
> I'm 21 and am a member of a few other forums, I like to spread the love  I'm a maths and finance student so analysis is my thing  I'm a total geek!



Hi Honeyhush. I must say that is the most beautiful photograph I've ever seen!! Absolutely fabulous! Thanks for posting that.:blush:


----------



## MoonGoddess

_My deer in the headlights look_


----------



## imfree

Welcome to Dimensions Forums, new Guys. Wow!!!,
so many of you came on during my 5 day hospital
stay that I can't respond individually! You have
found a group of some of the greatest people on
the internet. We laugh with each other, cry with
each other, and learn from each other. It is good.


----------



## Dea

Dear all,

I'm new around here and have absolutely no clue what I'm doing with all this electronical stuff, message boards and so on - so please be patient, I'm a quick learner^^.


----------



## weightedalternatives

imfree said:


> Welcome to Dimensions Forums, new Guys. Wow!!!,
> so many of you came on during my 5 day hospital
> stay that I can't respond individually! You have
> found a group of some of the greatest people on
> the internet. We laugh with each other, cry with
> each other, and learn from each other. It is good.



Imfree,
Thanks for the welcome. Part of the reason for delurking is seeing the extremely friendly banter going on between members. Quite refreshing! I'm looking forward to making friends here.
Ann


----------



## Jon Blaze

honeyhush said:


> I've browsed here for a while and thought the New Year would be a good time to say hi
> 
> I'm 21 and am a member of a few other forums, I like to spread the love  I'm a maths and finance student so analysis is my thing  I'm a total geek!



OOHHHhHH!!! It's a good day now. Welcome aboard Honeyhush.


----------



## Paul

weightedalternatives said:


> I am always found by homeless kitties



I have never heard this about anyone before; its cool. Do you have ambitions to become a Cat Lady? Not looking just curious--you didn't mention if you had a significant other.

That is a lovely picture Weightedalternatives


----------



## weightedalternatives

Paul said:


> I have never heard this about anyone before; its cool. Do you have ambitions to become a Cat Lady? Not looking just curious--you didn't mention if you had a significant other.
> 
> That is a lovely picture Weightedalternatives



Thank you Paul for the kind words! 

I have already become a Cat Lady in the sense that wherever I go homeless cats seem to find me. It never fails. I find most of my cats that way. Weird. They can sense sympathetic people I guess or they are my familiars, as someone suggested.  
Curiosity is ok and perfectly harmless. :blush: I am separated right now but in love with someone.
Ann


----------



## Paul

You Witchy? Okay maybe. Are any of the kitties black as I believe this is a requirement for a familar.


weightedalternatives said:


> Thank you Paul for the kind words!
> 
> I have already become a Cat Lady in the sense that wherever I go homeless cats seem to find me. It never fails. I find most of my cats that way. Weird. They can sense sympathetic people I guess or they are my familiars, as someone suggested.
> Curiosity is ok and perfectly harmless. :blush: I am separated right now but in love with someone.
> Ann


----------



## weightedalternatives

Paul said:


> You Witchy? Okay maybe. Are any of the kitties black as I believe this is a requirement for a familar.



Ok, perhaps witchy, or so I've been told , but yes, it's funny. When I was a kid, I had nothing but black cats. It just occurred to me that when I got older, I've been found my by a pure white cat and a black and white cat along with numerous other varieties. White magic? Who knows?


----------



## Brit_FA

Paul said:


> That is a lovely picture Weightedalternatives




Weightedalternatives
Positive feedback right there. De-lurking worked.
Have a good Sunday.


----------



## weightedalternatives

Brit_FA said:


> Weightedalternatives
> Positive feedback right there. De-lurking worked.
> Have a good Sunday.



Yes, it did. We all need positive feedback now and then. Thanks.


----------



## joeslaven

my name is joe slaven.i work for a grocery store,marsh supermarket,and i deliver the courier-times newspaper.i think big girls are the most beautiful girls in the world.i like eatting out and movies,scary movies are my favorite.i love reading a good scary book too.my location is new castle, indiana.indiana is knowen for it's strange weather and it's love of basketball.i hate em both.delivering the paper in bad weather is never good and haveing so many people in this town obessed with basketball has driven me to hate the sport.i'am a weightlifter.i think it's funny because in my case opposites truely do attract.i mean i like being strong and haveing muscles,i'am a little soft right now because i was in a carwreck and ain't been able to lift for the last couple of months,but i have a doctors appointment and i should be able to lift in two or three more weeks,now i was gonna tell you the type of woman i like;the fatter she is the more beautiful she is to me.well i'am gonna go for now,hope to hear from all of you.you can e-mail at [email protected].


----------



## Paul

weightedalternatives said:


> Ok, perhaps witchy, or so I've been told , but yes, it's funny. When I was a kid, I had nothing but black cats. It just occurred to me that when I got older, I've been found my by a pure white cat and a black and white cat along with numerous other varieties. White magic? Who knows?


White magic:bow: there you go.


----------



## sweetMNgal

*Just thought I would say hello to you all!  *


----------



## Cuddle Monster

Hi guys my name is David I am 29. I live and work in San Francisco. I do not know what to really write. I came across this site by chance. It looked cool and thought I should take a chance. If I break a rule or go too far I apologize in advance.

I am a laid back guy that tends to be a listener more than a talker. Unless its about religion, sex, politics, movies, video games or comics then I will probably talk and debate with you until you are blue in the face. As you can see I am a tad of geek but a cute and cuddly geek

I am looking to meet friends in the city and the bay area. Then see where it goes.


----------



## aptx

honeyhush said:


> I've browsed here for a while and thought the New Year would be a good time to say hi
> 
> I'm 21 and am a member of a few other forums, I like to spread the love  I'm a maths and finance student so analysis is my thing  I'm a total geek!



Cuuuute


----------



## Oirish

Hey all,
Well I'm new. None too sure of what to write about myself...always awkward at this...I'm out in California's Central Coast and I make booze, lol. I'm trying to be a winemaker out here. Any other CA kids here?


----------



## Paul

sweetMNgal said:


> *Just thought I would say hello to you all!  *


Hi sweetMNgal. I see you you live among all those Scandinavians and likely have been to Lake Woebegone. Welcome. Are you as cold as we are here in Manitoba (-22°C/-7.6°F). Anyway the forecast is for warmer weather for the next few days, hopefully.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

Oirish said:


> Hey all,
> Well I'm new. None too sure of what to write about myself...always awkward at this...I'm out in California's Central Coast and I make booze, lol. I'm trying to be a winemaker out here. Any other CA kids here?



Welcome and great pic. I'm over here in San Francisco, on the same coast, just a long drive.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

Bat Masterson said:


> Hello everyone. My name is Jason,
> 
> I live in Vermont, which is a great state, but sadly also one of the thinnest . I'm presently a junior in college studying business (boring, I know).



Try living in San Francisco it's like the 3rd thinnest city or something like that.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

Cuddle Monster said:


> Hi guys my name is David I am 29. I live and work in San Francisco.
> 
> I am looking to meet friends in the city and the bay area. Then see where it goes.



Welcome David. I also live in San Francisco. In fact we have a fun little group who tries to meet up once every month/two months. In fact I think we are meeting up later in Feb. Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## CollegeKid

Hey, guys, I'm Devon, I'm 18, and as my name suggests a student at college. I've always been chubby, but over the past couple years I've put on a lot of weight. Right now I'm about 6'1, and 310, and a little conflicted about where to go from here. I just got back from an amusement park and couldn't fit in the seat on a ride, and though I was really embarassed, I also kinda liked it. Part of me wants to keep getting bigger but another part wants to lose weight and look good in the traditional sense. I've never really been obsessed with my own weight; I eat because I like to and don't exercise because I don't like to. I feel somewhat guilty after stuffing my face but love the feeling too. I like girls who are the same way, chubby or skinny or either way as long as they don't obsess over their own weight.


----------



## Oirish

URTalking2Jenn said:


> Welcome and great pic. I'm over here in San Francisco, on the same coast, just a long drive.



Cool. Not too far really. I head up plenty. Usually for shows. I think I could die happy if all I had was a cot to myself at the Fillmore


----------



## Sandie S-R

Oirish said:


> Hey all,
> Well I'm new. None too sure of what to write about myself...always awkward at this...I'm out in California's Central Coast and I make booze, lol. I'm trying to be a winemaker out here. Any other CA kids here?



Welcome Oirish! There are a lot of us in Southern California, just poke around and get to know folks here. Check the West events threads, which is where we post if when we are planning to meet up. We actually get together fairly often and have dinner or hang out and you are always welcome to join us.


----------



## LoraineHoltz

Hi all  My name is Loraine Holtz, I'm 27 years old, and located in Tampa Fl. I've been modeling for about 7 years now, and I've had a few websites along the way. I look forward to getting to know all of you soon, and can't wait to have some fun 



Hugz & Kisses

Loraine


----------



## Oirish

Sandie S-R said:


> Welcome Oirish! There are a lot of us in Southern California, just poke around and get to know folks here. Check the West events threads, which is where we post if when we are planning to meet up. We actually get together fairly often and have dinner or hang out and you are always welcome to join us.



Thanks Sandie! Looking forward to any get together.


----------



## Surlysomething

Oirish said:


> Hey all,
> Well I'm new. None too sure of what to write about myself...always awkward at this...I'm out in California's Central Coast and I make booze, lol. I'm trying to be a winemaker out here. Any other CA kids here?




Welcome! :bow:


(i'm a sucker for the ginger's)


----------



## ~FC~

Hiya everyone, I have been lurking for a few days, but finally joined this afternoon. Still trying to get the hang of this. It has been a while since i have been on a message board in this format.

Ummm, don't really know too much to say. Just wanted to throw out a huge southern Howdy to everyone!!

~FC~


----------



## Jon Blaze

~FC~ said:


> Hiya everyone, I have been lurking for a few days, but finally joined this afternoon. Still trying to get the hang of this. It has been a while since i have been on a message board in this format.
> 
> Ummm, don't really know too much to say. Just wanted to throw out a huge southern Howdy to everyone!!
> 
> ~FC~



Welcome!


----------



## Oirish

Surlysomething said:


> Welcome! :bow:
> 
> 
> (i'm a sucker for the ginger's)



Well now my face is red too!


----------



## Oirish

~FC~ said:


> Hiya everyone, I have been lurking for a few days, but finally joined this afternoon. Still trying to get the hang of this. It has been a while since i have been on a message board in this format.
> 
> Ummm, don't really know too much to say. Just wanted to throw out a huge southern Howdy to everyone!!
> 
> ~FC~



Welcome fellow newb!


----------



## Oirish

LoraineHoltz said:


> Hi all  My name is Loraine Holtz, I'm 27 years old, and located in Tampa Fl. I've been modeling for about 7 years now, and I've had a few websites along the way. I look forward to getting to know all of you soon, and can't wait to have some fun
> 
> 
> 
> Hugz & Kisses
> 
> Loraine



Hey Loraine! Welcome. Looking cute in those overalls


----------



## DjfunkmasterG

Hello everyone,

New to the forums. Just thought I would drop by and say hello.

You can call me Gary, or Deej if you want. Either one I don't mind.

About me...

Name: Gary
Age: 37
Location: Maryland USA
Profession: Filmmaker
Music: Hard Rock
Likes: Films, Filmmaking
Dislikes: Everyone (Just Kidding )
picture: ON THE SET OF MY FILM, DEADLANDS 2


----------



## Laura2008

Hi, my name is Laura and I've been lurking for a bit but wanted to say hello.

I'm 30 and from the Chicago area but travel the midwest for work (sales).


----------



## SamanthaNY

DjfunkmasterG said:


> Hello everyone,
> picture: ON THE SET OF MY FILM, DEADLANDS 2



Secret nerve gas!! Oh how awesome. Does it make zombies? 

Welcome to Dim!


----------



## DjfunkmasterG

Yes Samantha, it makes ZOMBIES. You can check out the Trailer on you Tube. Just search Deadlands 2 HD trailer


----------



## psychdocva

Howdy everyone...

Name is Joel, I live in Washington, D.C./Falls Church, VA. I'm a student, fisherman, trailrunner, climber. Perhaps the last boy scout you'll ever meet.

Can't wait to meet folks from my area!

Find me to ask about more...


----------



## psychdocva

Dammit, it didn't post my shirtless picture...or any of them for that matter...grrr...


----------



## tulitig8r

Hello all, I came here because I have struggled with my weight all of my life, and I want to stop struggling and be happy with who I am. I have a great family and good career, and I participate in cycling events that are up to 100 miles long. So I guess I'm just meant to look this way. Thanks for the site, I appreciate it.


----------



## Surlysomething

tulitig8r said:


> Hello all, I came here because I have struggled with my weight all of my life, and I want to stop struggling and be happy with who I am. I have a great family and good career, and I participate in cycling events that are up to 100 miles long. So I guess I'm just meant to look this way. Thanks for the site, I appreciate it.




Welcome to the site!


----------



## supersoup

Kelky said:


> Hello everyone! My name is Kelly (The name Kelky has a comical meaning behind it, you can ask if you'd like.)
> 
> 
> I'm 5'1" 26 and only really starting to be comfortable in my own shoes. Where I work and what my family says about my weight is rather on the negative side, whereas my boyfriends opinion is quite the opposite.
> 
> 
> I'm fun and not properly socialized so I tend to say what I am thinking (Unless this pertains to people I work with, then I bottle it up)
> Sometimes this method doesn't always work the way it should.
> 
> I make social jokes, and they are meant to be laughed at and not offensive.
> 
> I don't like to dance, but I like being at them. Weird, I know.
> 
> I enjoy meeting new people and discussing nothing, but still finding that we share a lot of commonalities.
> 
> I just discovered peanut butter oreo's and they are to die for.
> 
> All of these "I"s sure make me feel like I have some sort of narcissistic Personality Disorder!


hey boo.

how you doin'?


----------



## supersoup

welcome to all the newbies!!

gamers, nerds, movie makers, etc, you'll all love it here.

post lots, and have fun!

also. APTX...helloooooo hotness.

the end.


----------



## SamanthaNY

DjfunkmasterG said:


> Yes Samantha, it makes ZOMBIES. You can check out the Trailer on you Tube. Just search Deadlands 2 HD trailer



Ahhaaaaaa!! 

Dood, that's awesome. Impressive trailer! I'm envious that you have such a fun job, and something so cool to show for your efforts.


----------



## AdriannaAmor

Hello all! Im Huni Deville but u can call me Ms Deville, or Huni! I'm new here to dimensions and i'd just like to introduce myself and say hello! please feel free to stop and say hello as well, im a very comfy person and im open to almost any discussion topic and meeting new people so i hope to hear from you all!


----------



## Duniwin

Cuddle Monster said:


> ...I am a laid back guy that tends to be a listener more than a talker. Unless its about religion, sex, politics, movies, video games or comics then I will probably talk and debate with you until you are blue in the face...



Ummm...what else is there that's _worth _talking about? 
Seriouly, welcome to the forums.



psychdocva said:


> Howdy everyone...
> 
> Name is Joel, I live in Washington, D.C./Falls Church, VA. I'm a student, fisherman, trailrunner, climber. Perhaps the last boy scout you'll ever meet.
> 
> Can't wait to meet folks from my area!
> 
> Find me to ask about more...



There are a few other Scouts & scouters roaming the boards here. Make yourself at home.


----------



## ChubbyMary

I just wanted to say hello. I'm new in here. :blush:


----------



## Oirish

ChubbyMary said:


> I just wanted to say hello. I'm new in here. :blush:



Hey Mary! Welcome...


----------



## Rho+31

Hi, I'm a 28 years old guy from the Netherlands and I'm being curious what goes around here.

Cheers!


----------



## ChubbyMary

Oirish said:


> Hey Mary! Welcome...



sorry I'll introduce myself too

I'm Maria, I'm from Spain, 22 year old, single and quite chubby.


----------



## AnnMarie

Babygirlneedsu said:


> Hi to everyone out there and please forgive me if I am getting this all wrong...but I am being a bit dim about how to post an introduction and may be sending a reply to a fellow Brit - Curvy Em ? P.S The Feb bash sounds good - if a little sketchy ! Have just discovered this wonderful FA site and am looking forward to meeting some new people but am a little scared that I am the only girl who loves big girls.....? I have met a gorgeous curvy Greek Goddess on holiday but it is not easy to be in different countries and she has a difficult situation.....so I live in hope that we will be together one day and in the meantime I need to get out there and see if there is someone who would like to be adored and cared for.....I would also like to thank Goddess Patty for leading me to this door....she is the BOMB !



No no, plenty of other ladies who like the ladies around here... no worries.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

Hi.

I'm CJ, but many people call me Wheezy. I'm 18. I weigh about 220 pounds.

This is (a bad photo of) me.







I'm still shy and closeted about my preferences(s), so II'm sorry if I seem distant. 

For brevity's sake, I'll direct you to my DeviantArt page if you want to know any more.

http://wheezy77.deviantart.com/


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu

Hello I'm Jennifer. Was living in NYC [Manh.] for 15yrs but lost my apt. July 31st, all of my clothes & possessions are in storage in the Bronx [couldn't afford 2 bring it and had nowhere to go. In other words, homeless] & sadly I'm back in my home state, Maryland. In the rural northeastern corner of the state to be exact. I H8 it here & miss NYC terribly!! My IQ is dropping by the second in this public transportation free county. Other details follows:

*The Usual*: I'm a non smoker & dis/ drug free.

*Fave TV Show*: MAD MEN- Ghost Hunters- Paula Deen- Big Daddy's House [also on Food Network]- almost anything on Animal Planet and PBS- Two & a Half Men- Big Bang Theory; et al

*Marital Status*: Widowed [lost hubby 2 prostate cancer nearly 6yrs ago. beginning 2 slowly move on. He was caucasian, British and an author of French wines and gastronomy, oddly enough.].

*Age & Sign*: 39/ Scorpio

*Children*?: Zilch. Never had the desire; its not my thing.

*Fave Foods when I was able to eat*: cakes [except coconut] and of course birthday cake [I didn't have one this year due to my circumstances ; peach cobbler or pie; Italian; Soul Foods/ southern regional; French yummies [I love & miss France]; I dig my veggies too [never met a baked potato I didn't like:eat1: ]; CHOCOLATE [Bernachon- Valrohna- or Godiva or from Bomboys candy Shop in Havre De Grace, MD is terrific!]; of course ice cream, pizza, Chinese dumplings:bow:, Krispy Kreme donuts, rotisserie chicken and any standard Thanksgiving Day dinner will do. And I'm a champagne girl or cocktails. Never did beer too much even when I used to attend keggers back in the day. LOL!

*Living Arrangement*: Stay in a room in a stranger's house after a mother of an old school friend asked him. He's a chain smoking, crotchety, rude sr. citizen. But beggars can't be choosers and its rent free. Thank heavens, cuz I'm broke. Another man also stays in another room. He was a coworker/ or friend of the home owner. Yikes I can't stand it here. I miss NYC & civilization. LOL!

If anyone out there might like to know more or just say hello, feel free. I hope I can answer you if its not too personal.

Cheers,
'J'


----------



## imfree

SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu said:


> Hello I'm Jennifer. Was living in NYC [Manh.] for 15yrs but lost my apt. July 31st, all of my clothes & possessions are in storage in the Bronx [couldn't afford 2 bring it and had nowhere to go. .....snipped..........././
> 
> If anyone out there might like to know more or just say hello, feel free. I hope I can answer you if its not too personal.
> 
> Cheers,
> 'J'



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Jennifer. You'll meet
some great people in these forums. You have my well
wishes and prayers for better days ahead, too.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Technically not new, but I havent been around for a while.

C'est moi!


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War

SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu said:


> I H8 it here & miss NYC terribly!! My IQ is dropping by the second in this public transportation free county.



LOL!

I know what you mean, Jennifer. I always felt the same way whenever I would go down to Florida for a vacation. It's not that the people aren't friendly or intelligent; it's just that as ex New Yorker myself my brain always seemed to work twice as fast as there's did.

Thank God I am back in northern New Jersey. At least I can get decent Italian food here. And of course, there is Atlantic City every now and then too!

In all seriousness, have faith that you're living conditions will improve. As the saying goes, "Tough times don't last. Tough people do."


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu

Thank U 'IMFREE'. That's very sweet of you. Take care in TN.


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu

You're oh so right, Kenn. Thanks 4 chiming in. Whoo-hoo, a Jersey Boy! God, do I miss real, authentic Italian goodies. Man, I'm salivating right now! Ya see what u started?!? LMAO! Thanks paisan.
:-}

Jennifer


----------



## kerrypop

So... I used to post here often, then grad school happened. Lucky for YOU, I have completed said grad school, and I am back like Pat Sajak. (I don't know what that means) Hooray for being back! What has happened since I disappeared...?

-I got married to Stan (aka Accept on the forum)
-I think I gained 10lbs...
-I got my M.Ed! 
-I work as a Substitute teacher
-I think that's it.


Here is a sort of kind of recent photo maybe? 






Anyway, Hi, hello, all of those things. 
-Kerry


----------



## SamanthaNY

Congrats on items 1, 3 and 4!! And welcome back. Cute picture - you two make a great couple


----------



## kerrypop

SamanthaNY said:


> Congrats on items 1, 3 and 4!! And welcome back. Cute picture - you two make a great couple



Thanks! It is wonderful to have enough time to do... you know, fun things, like post on forums and whatnot.


----------



## kateri_karui

Hiya! I'm likely going to lurk exclusively in the story forums, but greetings to you all. :happy:

...I'll jump right out with it. I'm your petite, blond, wears-size-1-and-eats-like-a-bird-despite-the-irony-of-that-idiom sort of gal-- not exactly part of the _typical_ demographic here, it would seem...buuuuut, see, I enjoy weight gain fiction immensely!~ I've been drawing and writing stuff of that ilk for over a decade now without knowing what to call it (or knowing why I was so intrigued by it! ...wait, I _still_ don't know!), then fortuitously stumbled across this website a couple of summers ago, SUCH a happy accident! It was nice to know I was _hardly_ alone in my interest, lol.  I FINALLY have gotten a bit of headway in a story I've written exclusively for this site (whee!), sooo...thought I'd finally join!

We'll see how long it takes me to juggle priorities this semester, but I intend to start posting story-like things soon. Cheers~ :bow:


----------



## Tad

kerrypop said:


> So... I used to post here often, then grad school happened. Lucky for YOU, I have completed said grad school, and I am back



I remember you! I'm glad life is working out well for you, and that you came back to see us now that you have time 



kateri_karui said:


> Hiya! I'm likely going to lurk exclusively in the story forums, but greetings to you all. :happy:
> 
> ...I'll jump right out with it. I'm your petite, blond, wears-size-1-and-eats-like-a-bird-despite-the-irony-of-that-idiom sort of gal-- not exactly part of the _typical_ demographic here, it would seem...buuuuut, see, I enjoy weight gain fiction immensely!~ I've been drawing and writing stuff of that ilk for over a decade now without knowing what to call it (or knowing why I was so intrigued by it! ...wait, I _still_ don't know!), then fortuitously stumbled across this website a couple of summers ago, SUCH a happy accident! It was nice to know I was _hardly_ alone in my interest, lol.  I FINALLY have gotten a bit of headway in a story I've written exclusively for this site (whee!), sooo...thought I'd finally join!
> 
> We'll see how long it takes me to juggle priorities this semester, but I intend to start posting story-like things soon. Cheers~ :bow:



General coolness  You don't have to be big to enjoy this site, obviously! I look forward to seeing your story (and then hopefully many future stories....) 

-Ed


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War

SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu said:


> God, do I miss real, authentic Italian goodies. Man, I'm salivating right now! Ya see what u started?!? LMAO! Thanks paisan.



If you really love Italian food, you love this comedy bit. I thought of you when I saw it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpMkRIXhLH0&feature=related

Choi


----------



## HDANGEL15

kerrypop said:


> So... I used to post here often, then grad school happened. Lucky for YOU, I have completed said grad school, and I am back like Pat Sajak. (I don't know what that means) Hooray for being back! What has happened since I disappeared...?
> 
> -I got married to Stan (aka Accept on the forum)
> -I think I gained 10lbs...
> -I got my M.Ed!
> -I work as a Substitute teacher
> -I think that's it.
> 
> 
> Here is a sort of kind of recent photo maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, Hi, hello, all of those things.
> -Kerry



*((KERRY)))
welcome back and congrats on the degree and marriage!!! 
*


kateri_karui said:


> Hiya! I'm likely going to lurk exclusively in the story forums, but greetings to you all. :happy:
> 
> ...I'll jump right out with it. I'm your petite, blond, wears-size-1-and-eats-like-a-bird-despite-the-irony-of-that-idiom sort of gal-- not exactly part of the _typical_ demographic here, it would seem...buuuuut, see, I enjoy weight gain fiction immensely!~ I've been drawing and writing stuff of that ilk for over a decade now without knowing what to call it (or knowing why I was so intrigued by it! ...wait, I _still_ don't know!), then fortuitously stumbled across this website a couple of summers ago, SUCH a happy accident! It was nice to know I was _hardly_ alone in my interest, lol.  I FINALLY have gotten a bit of headway in a story I've written exclusively for this site (whee!), sooo...thought I'd finally join!
> 
> We'll see how long it takes me to juggle priorities this semester, but I intend to start posting story-like things soon. Cheers~ :bow:


*
welcome story teller..i loves me a good BHM gain story....
just saying...*


----------



## kateri_karui

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> welcome story teller..i loves me a good BHM gain story....
> just saying...*



That's virtually ALL I ever write, so yay! 

Thanks for the welcomes, folks ^^


----------



## Accept

kerrypop said:


> I am back like Pat Sajak. (I don't know what that means)



You know the horrible sense of despair one experiences when Wheel of Fortune ends, but which is quickly relieved by the certain knowledge that it will return the next day? "Back like Pat Sajak" invokes this advent to which we look toward with anticipation.


----------



## kerrypop

Ty for all of the warm welcomes and hellos and all of that business.  It is good to be back!


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu

OMG!!! I love John Pinnette! I caught that episode about 2 weeks ago on Comedy Central. I was ROTFLMAO!! [email protected] that routine when he was in Italy killed me. You're right, that's how I feel here. I'm STARVIN!! LOL!

You're the man, Kenn. Keep rockin'.

JenCoBu


----------



## barricades

Hello everyone. I'm just new here so thought I'd follow the instructions and say 'hi-ii' 

Now I'm off to explore a bit more....


----------



## HDANGEL15

barricades said:


> Hello everyone. I'm just new here so thought I'd follow the instructions and say 'hi-ii'
> 
> Now I'm off to explore a bit more....



*welcome ((barricades))

how bout a little about you..and what brought you here?*


----------



## kiwilicious

... Ive lurked around here once or twice before now, decided to join up. 

NAME: Katy
LOCATION: New Zealand 
PROFESSION: Student (post graduate studies)
MUSIC: hard rock, rock, alternative, heavy metal, old school R & B, trip-hop. 
LIKES: challenging myself, learning, a fresh strawberry margarita, writing, shopping, reading, espresso, and erotica. 
DISLIKES: ignorance, arrogance, tomato skins, and straight men in panties. 
ABOUT ME: I turned 30 last month, and Ive been going through a bit of a mid-life crisis, lol. Ive made some pretty big changes in my life recently, and Im looking forward to the year ahead. In all honesty I havent yet been able to accept my size, but Ive realised that Im never going to be thin. I wouldnt mind dropping a little weight for health reasons but its really about time I started to accept, no. love my curves (it seems no one else is going to do it for me).


----------



## latinshygirl92377

*hey there everyone!!!!! i am a member of dims but i have been gone for a while. My computer messed up and right now im at my sisters house and i wanted to stop by and wish everyone a happy new year!!!! i really miss dims. i will post some pics soon. hugs to everyone new and old here at dims.

:kiss2::kiss2:*


----------



## bexy

latinshygirl92377 said:


> *hey there everyone!!!!! i am a member of dims but i have been gone for a while. My computer messed up and right now im at my sisters house and i wanted to stop by and wish everyone a happy new year!!!! i really miss dims. i will post some pics soon. hugs to everyone new and old here at dims.
> 
> :kiss2::kiss2:*



PHOEBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! Glad you are back we all miss you!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

latinshygirl92377 said:


> *hey there everyone!!!!! i am a member of dims but i have been gone for a while. My computer messed up and right now im at my sisters house and i wanted to stop by and wish everyone a happy new year!!!! i really miss dims. i will post some pics soon. hugs to everyone new and old here at dims.
> 
> :kiss2::kiss2:*



Hope to see you posting regularly again soon! Thanks for stopping by


----------



## latinshygirl92377

*hey there friends!!!! i miss you guys too. hope to start posting more often too.*


----------



## Richard Davion

That's-R-Bit 'Sad'-Really Katy ... Having-R Mid-Life-Crisis at Thirty 'Means' You're "ONLY" Going to Live to-You're SIXTY!!! >(*~*)<

I'm 'Holding'-off Until I'm, at-Least, FIFTY!!! >(*U^)<


----------



## kiwilicious

Richard Davion said:


> That's-R-Bit 'Sad'-Really Katy ... Having-R Mid-Life-Crisis at Thirty 'Means' You're "ONLY" Going to Live to-You're SIXTY!!! >(*~*)<
> 
> I'm 'Holding'-off Until I'm, at-Least, FIFTY!!! >(*U^)<



LMAO!

*shrugs shoulders*

Hope to God that's the case anyway, I want my life span to be as long as possible... well, so long as I have full function of my body and mind anyway.


----------



## BBW Holly Cox

Name: BBW Holly Cox
Age: 26
Location: Springfield, Ohio
Profession: Homemaker, Southern Charms 4 web model
Music: R&B, Hip Hop
Likes: porn, intelligent people, traveling, photography, crosswords, video games, sex, all sorts of stuff
Dislikes: negative people, stinky people 
About me: I'm a 26 year old bbw, I just started my site on SC and have came to find all sorts of bbw supportive people that I never knew were out here. My only regret is not to have found this sooner.
picture: I will put one up when i find where to add it. feel free to pm me I love to get to know new people.


----------



## Tania

Hi! Online I usually go by Tania or some other diminutive form of "Tania," even though it's not my actual first name.  I'm from California, have a JD from UC Berkeley, teach college, do freelance writing and web design, and have enjoyed lurking primarily on the fashion forum here. 

Here's a pic of me; excuse the hairy mess and the shameful lack of makeup.


----------



## imfree

Tania said:


> Hi! Online I usually go by Tania or some other diminutive form of "Tania,".....snipped......



Well........you've already seen the forums awhile, so welcome
to non-lurking in Dimensions Forums, Tania.:bow:


----------



## imfree

Laura2008 said:


> Hi, my name is Laura and I've been lurking for a bit but wanted to say hello.
> 
> I'm 30 and from the Chicago area but travel the midwest for work (sales).



Good, Laura2008, you already know you're with a great
group of people in these forums. Welcome to delurking
and to active participation in the forums.:bow:


----------



## soulbouy

Hi all, just wanted to introduce myself, Im a FA, kinda new i guess, i went to the US last year an met a gorgeous BBW and have never been the same since!Stumbled on this site, and have been spending hours pouring over every thread till the wee wee hours!
Not sure what else to say (shy) but hello everyone!!!:wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome Newbie peoples.

:bow:


----------



## billiejoe6900

Hello community from Ireland. My name is Gearoid and I have been a FA as long as I remember ( Since I first came across his site aged 16 to be honest!!!). I am 22 now. Live in Dublin. So glad to come across this site. Glad to see there are many people like me. Chat soon.


----------



## Oirish

Tania said:


> Hi! Online I usually go by Tania or some other diminutive form of "Tania," even though it's not my actual first name.  I'm from California, have a JD from UC Berkeley, teach college, do freelance writing and web design, and have enjoyed lurking primarily on the fashion forum here.
> 
> Here's a pic of me; excuse the hairy mess and the shameful lack of makeup.





Hey Tania! I'm glad to see another CA kid here. There are quite a few of us here actually.


----------



## Tania

Thanks for the welcome, guys!

Cool about all the CA peeps.


----------



## LisaInNC

DjfunkmasterG said:


> Yes Samantha, it makes ZOMBIES. You can check out the Trailer on you Tube. Just search Deadlands 2 HD trailer



Oh yeah!! My 4 yr old lOVES zombie movies!!


----------



## PYT_bigandbeautiful

Hey you guys! My name is Paris. I lurked for a few hours then HAD to join. Now I can post and I can already tell I'm going to be addicted. That bad? Oh dear.
Currently I'm catching up on life. Dropped out of school when I was in 9th and now I've decided to get my GED. Soon to go to a local collage for GED prep classes. Wasn't smart in school and now I have to catch up. Then I'm going to get a business degree and soon after begin my business of Event Planning. (hopefully more weddings but I'd love to eventually cordinate an event for this place)
I'm engaged and set to be married in 2010 the 6th of Febuary.
Wellll....anyway if anyone choses to want to get to know me better my myspace is www.myspace.com/illcoveryoulifelover


----------



## PYT_bigandbeautiful

I tried to post a long post and it didn't post. lol
so hola! I'm new of course.
myspace.com/illcoveryoulifelover


----------



## Richard Davion

Don't 'Forget'-Us HERE When-it Comes to Some-of-Those Wedding "SNAPS". >(*U^)<

Looking-Forward to-It.


----------



## PYT_bigandbeautiful

Oh it did post! How lovely! I won't forget. Although noone will like them. I plan on wearing a size *gasp* 16 for the wedding. That's in dress size too. >_< I don't mind being big and I love myself. I'm freakin hot...so says my fiance lol. jk In all seriousness I love myself but, I dunno what to call myself or if I "fit in" here. I think everyone of larger sizes are gorgeous and I of course don't judge anyone because I've always been larger. I know I would like to stay either where I am or a little below my own size. GAH how do I explain me...
screw it lol going to lurk around the site


----------



## Hathor

userName: Hathor
Age: 26
Location: Michigan
Profession: I work in a psych hospital, mostly in the geriatric ward
Music: lots of kinds really, but my faves are new age and contemporary instrumental as well as singer/songwriters
Likes: reading, writing, learning new things, living in the country, going to the movies, sweets
Dislikes: anti-fat sentiments, my neighbors, spicy things, shopping, driving in cities
About me: I just graduated this past Dec with graphic design, but the market is saturated. I'm just cooling my heels, working in a completely different field which makes my days interesting. I'm working towards moving to Australia permanently...I hope. 
picture: Later on perhaps. =) 

Nice to meet everyone.


----------



## Richard Davion

Remember: "Nothing 'Kills'-R-Marriage-off "Faster"-than, I-Can't-or-I-Won't". >(*~*)< / >(*U^)<


----------



## evenmakejerryjonez

latinshygirl92377 said:


> *hey there friends!!!! i miss you guys too. hope to start posting more often too.*



Miss you too sweetie


----------



## WholeLottaLinda

Name: Linda
Age: 35
Location: the Netherlands
Profession: Healthcare
Music:70's - 80's - (hard)rock
Likes: Movies, music, peoples minds, food
Dislikes: Animal cruelty, single minded people, religions
About me: Single, 2 kats, confident

Thats all you need to know for now :happy:


----------



## imfree

WholeLottaLinda said:


> Name: Linda
> Age: 35
> Location: the Netherlands
> Profession: Healthcare
> Music:70's - 80's - (hard)rock
> Likes: Movies, music, peoples minds, food
> Dislikes: Animal cruelty, single minded people, religions
> About me: Single, 2 kats, confident
> 
> Thats all you need to know for now :happy:



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, WholeLottaLinda. I
love your username, it reminds me of Led Zep's
WholeLottaLove.:bow: You'll meet a lot of great
people in these forums.


----------



## imfree

Hathor said:


> userName: Hathor
> Age: 26
> Location: Michigan
> Profession: I work in a psych hospital, mostly in the geriatric ward.....
> snipped.......



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Hathor. You will meet a lot
of really great people here.


----------



## george83

Welcome to all the cool new members .


----------



## Razzmatazz

Name: Ryan
Age: 18
Location: North England
Profession: Sales assistant in a clothes shop
Music: Rock, indie and everything else tbh 
Likes: Relaxing, listening to music, playing sports and what not 
Dislikes: Chavs, Skinny girls, big girls who once they knw you like them start losing weight!?!?!?!
About me: I like bbws and ssbbws of all sorts
picture: ill get one to you lot soon


----------



## bbbradk

Hey all, Brad from Toronto here. 

I'm a big dude and thought I'd see what you all are talking about


----------



## Surlysomething

bbbradk said:


> Hey all, Brad from Toronto here.
> 
> I'm a big dude and thought I'd see what you all are talking about


 

Hi newbies.


*waves to Brad from Vancouver*


----------



## bbbradk

Surlysomething said:


> Hi newbies.
> 
> 
> *waves to Brad from Vancouver*



Howdy Vancouver, hope you guys aren't as cold as we are now


----------



## Surlysomething

bbbradk said:


> Howdy Vancouver, hope you guys aren't as cold as we are now


 
It's VERY foggy. I've never seen so much of it.


----------



## sexiistarr

WELCOME all


----------



## papei

Hiya. First time in. Just wanted to say hi. 51 yrs old living in Europe. Married. Any questions? Pablo


----------



## lvrofwolves

Hi everyone, new here, I'm Laurie 46yrs, from Ohio, just looking around here at all the interesting people and subjects. :happy:


----------



## lvrofwolves

newbie oops...


----------



## lvrofwolves

papei said:


> Hiya. First time in. Just wanted to say hi. 51 yrs old living in Europe. Married. Any questions? Pablo




papei, what part of Switzerland do you live in? I was in Steckborn Switzerland in Sept 2006, such a beautiful clean country, I love it there. :happy:


----------



## imfree

papei said:


> Hiya. First time in. Just wanted to say hi. 51 yrs old living in Europe. Married. Any questions? Pablo





lvrofwolves said:


> Hi everyone, new here, I'm Laurie 46yrs, from Ohio, just looking around here at all the interesting people and subjects. :happy:



Hi Pablo and Laurie. Welcome to Dimensions Forums.
You will meet a world of intelligent and interesting
people in these forums.


----------



## Angellore

Hi all

Sorry if this is a bit of a long intro!

My name is Angela, I'm 30 years old and I live in Kent, England. I'm 5'9" and weigh about 240lbs I think, but I don't know for sure.

I have only just began accepting the fat me. I have always been heavy, even as a child. I was sent to the school nurse at the age of 13 to see about 'losing a bit of weight' and she put me on a diet. Her idea of a diet was for me to stop eating potatoes. Yes, potatoes. Not chocolate, not crisps. And so started my battle with my weight. Although I was on and off diets for all of my teens, I was usually off rather than on and gained about 1 stone (14lbs) a year, so my weight in stones was generally the same as my age. At my heaviest I weighed about 350lbs. At 24 I weighed about 320lbs and I met my now husband. I had lost those few pounds naturally as had not been dieting. I was happy with Chris, but my weight still angered me. I wanted to be slim. So I started on Weight Watchers. Over the next 5 years I lost weight and reached my goal of 177lbs. I couldn't remember ever being so light. I could fit into a dress size 14, and I maintained that until my wedding in Sep 07. Then it started to come back on. So I went back to Weight Watchers. Then tried Slimming world. Then back to Weight Watchers. Then in November last year I picked up 'The Fat Girls Guide To Life' by Wendy Shanker. Oh My God!! What an eye opener. There was a whole world out there, for me and I was missing out on it. I could be fat and happy, I just had to learn how. So I cancelled my WW online subscription and googled like mad. I couldn't find much in the UK but I was so pleased to see so much Fat Acceptance resources from the USA. I sat down and spoke to my husband about it and he agreed that I should just stop dieting and live my life. He said that he liked me whatever size I am (although now I've gained a little he has let slip that he prefers me now to when I was at my slimmest). 

So anyway, I'm really pleased to have found this forum as it seems busy and friendly. I would like to make some friends and hopefully offer and recieve support as well as having a good laugh.

Anyway - picture time, hope it works!


----------



## Tad

Welcome to all the newbies!

And Angellore, good on your husband that he managed to hold his tongue that whole time you were losing--a good supportive guy it sounds like!


----------



## Red

Angellore said:


> Hi all
> 
> Sorry if this is a bit of a long intro!
> 
> My name is Angela, I'm 30 years old and I live in Kent, England. I'm 5'9" and weigh about 240lbs I think, but I don't know for sure.
> 
> I have only just began accepting the fat me. I have always been heavy, even as a child. I was sent to the school nurse at the age of 13 to see about 'losing a bit of weight' and she put me on a diet. Her idea of a diet was for me to stop eating potatoes. Yes, potatoes. Not chocolate, not crisps. And so started my battle with my weight. Although I was on and off diets for all of my teens, I was usually off rather than on and gained about 1 stone (14lbs) a year, so my weight in stones was generally the same as my age. At my heaviest I weighed about 350lbs. At 24 I weighed about 320lbs and I met my now husband. I had lost those few pounds naturally as had not been dieting. I was happy with Chris, but my weight still angered me. I wanted to be slim. So I started on Weight Watchers. Over the next 5 years I lost weight and reached my goal of 177lbs. I couldn't remember ever being so light. I could fit into a dress size 14, and I maintained that until my wedding in Sep 07. Then it started to come back on. So I went back to Weight Watchers. Then tried Slimming world. Then back to Weight Watchers. Then in November last year I picked up 'The Fat Girls Guide To Life' by Wendy Shanker. Oh My God!! What an eye opener. There was a whole world out there, for me and I was missing out on it. I could be fat and happy, I just had to learn how. So I cancelled my WW online subscription and googled like mad. I couldn't find much in the UK but I was so pleased to see so much Fat Acceptance resources from the USA. I sat down and spoke to my husband about it and he agreed that I should just stop dieting and live my life. He said that he liked me whatever size I am (although now I've gained a little he has let slip that he prefers me now to when I was at my slimmest).
> 
> So anyway, I'm really pleased to have found this forum as it seems busy and friendly. I would like to make some friends and hopefully offer and recieve support as well as having a good laugh.
> 
> Anyway - picture time, hope it works!



Welcome to all newbies. 

I share quite a similar story to you Angellore also...I want that dress! :happy:


----------



## Tania

That is indeed a great dress, Angela! You look wonderful!


----------



## Maester01

Hello,

one short Präsentation

Name: Norbert
Nickname: Maester01
Age: 57
Location: Jülich/Germany
Profession: Pensioner
Music: Gregorians
Likes: Good movies, Good Friends & Cook
Dislikes: Fat Discrimination, Intolerance, Lies
About me: Love SSBBW, Is a Feederer
Photo in the Avatar


----------



## RobFA_NL

Hi there,

I'm Rob, 39, from the Netherlands 

I'm a tru harted FA, little bit of a "single person activist" when it comes to defending the bigger world 

I'm proffesionally involved in the ICT world, being employed at HP, working as a servicedesk call-agent


----------



## imfree

Welcome to Dimensions Forums, new Guys. There are
many really great people in these forums.


----------



## Angellore

RobFA_NL said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm Rob, 39, from the Netherlands
> 
> I'm a tru harted FA, little bit of a "single person activist" when it comes to defending the bigger world
> 
> I'm proffesionally involved in the ICT world, being employed at HP, working as a servicedesk call-agent




Where in the Netherlands are you Rob? I've spent quite a bit of time there, not just in Amsterdam but also Utrecht and other cities/towns. I'd like to travel to the north too.


----------



## sumtingsweet

Hi Ya'll! The name is Tammy  New here so I figured I'd jump right in


----------



## QsizeVixen

I'm new here too and just trying to figure out how everything works. Thanks for everyone who has contributed to all the work and wisdom that's obviously gone into these forum threads!

I'm really looking forward to reading some of them and getting to know some of the posters.

Peace to all - 
Vixen


----------



## imfree

QsizeVixen said:


> I'm new here too and just trying to figure out how everything works. Thanks for everyone who has contributed to all the work and wisdom that's obviously gone into these forum threads!
> 
> I'm really looking forward to reading some of them and getting to know some of the posters.
> 
> Peace to all -
> Vixen



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, QueensizeVixen. You'll
meet a world of great people in these forums.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Welcome to all the new additions! Glad to see you here  :happy:


----------



## cinderell1181

Hey Everyone! Names Joy, I am so glad to be here. I am excited to be around a lot of people with the same common experiances! It's great. I am 27 and a recent transplant to the east after spending my whole life out west. I love it here.


----------



## Hathor

Thanks for the warm welcome. :wubu:


----------



## Blockierer

Welcome to the forums and have fun 



QsizeVixen said:


> I'm new here too and just trying to figure out how everything works. Thanks for everyone who has contributed to all the work and wisdom that's obviously gone into these forum threads!
> 
> I'm really looking forward to reading some of them and getting to know some of the posters.
> 
> Peace to all -
> Vixen


----------



## desertcheeseman

Name: Jack
Age: 30
Location: Southwest USA
Profession: Hotel concierge
Music: 80's pop, video game music, new age, classical, Celtic
Likes: Hiking, camping, video games, reading, writing, cooking, cheese, BBW (of course!) :wubu:
Dislikes: Stupidity, ignorance, writer's block, stinky cheese
About me: I am a 30-year-old guy living in a small town in the desert. I love adventure, travel, and being out in nature, but I would just die without the internet. Go figure. I enjoy cooking artisanal and rustic country foods, and even know how to make my own cheese. I am currently working on a fantasy novel (by working I mean I keep rewriting the first chapter over and over again because I can't decide where I want to go with the story.) I'm also single, but I don't need to be  I've always loved BBWs, and I'm looking forward to being on this forum!


----------



## Victim

Theresa finally chose a pic she's willing to let the public see.

:smitten::smitten::smitten: 

View attachment Theresa.jpg


----------



## imfree

cinderell1181 said:


> Hey Everyone! Names Joy, I am so glad to be here. I am excited to be around a lot of people with the same common experiances! It's great. I am 27 and a recent transplant to the east after spending my whole life out west. I love it here.





desertcheeseman said:


> Name: Jack
> Age: 30
> Location: Southwest USA
> Profession: Hotel concierge
> Music: 80's pop, video game music, new age, classical, Celtic
> ...............snipped....................



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, new Guys, you're in great company,
here, in DimmerLand.:bow:


----------



## pjbbwlvr

Name: PJ
Age: 49
Location: New York City
Profession: IT Manager
Music: All types
Likes: BBW's, Golfing, Fishing, the Ocean and Chinese Food, LOL!
Dislikes: Ignorant people and skinny chicks, LOL!
About me: I'm a small guy living in a big city. I love to talk so please drop me a line anytime!


----------



## imfree

pjbbwlvr said:


> Name: PJ
> Age: 49
> Location: New York City
> Profession: IT Manager
> Music: All types
> Likes: BBW's, Golfing, Fishing, the Ocean and Chinese Food, LOL!
> Dislikes: Ignorant people and skinny chicks, LOL!
> About me: I'm a small guy living in a big city. I love to talk so please drop me a line anytime!



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, PJ. You can interact
with a world of great people in these forums.:bow:


----------



## cherrymoon

Hey i am BBW Cherry Moon looking to drop a Cherry bomb on you all. Glad to be here and have fun with you all

Kisses
Cherry


----------



## imfree

cherrymoon said:


> Hey i am BBW Cherry Moon looking to drop a Cherry bomb on you all. Glad to be here and have fun with you all
> 
> Kisses
> Cherry


Welcome to Dimensions Forums, CherryMoon. Drop that
ole' cherry bomb on us, a little noise and excitement
never hurt anyone!

I mean, look what these people in Miami were treated
to, back in 2001.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-711022817903815072


----------



## Bens417

I am a 30-something computer scientist. I admire BBWs/SSBBWs and am glad that there is this place called home on the web. Thanks.

Ben


----------



## imfree

Bens417 said:


> I am a 30-something computer scientist. I admire BBWs/SSBBWs and am glad that there is this place called home on the web. Thanks.
> 
> Ben



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Ben. You'd never
believe there could be this much fun inside a
computer!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Welcome, Ben.  There are plenty of girls around here who like the geeky type, and it sounds like you might qualify.


----------



## frankman

I've been a member for quite some time now, but I can't remember ever introducing myself here. It seems like the civilized thing to do, so here goes:

Hi, I'm Frank, I'm 25 years old and I live in the Netherlands (near Rotterdam, to be almost exact). I study English Literature in Utrecht and I sing in a band.
My hobbies are playing guitar and, since quite recently, checking dims' Hyde Park and Lounge. For further details, you should check the lounge; there are bound to be some of those describe-yourself-in-a-couple-of-lines threads I filled out.

I welcome all the even newer members here; it's a nice place to digitally "hang out". It only gets better if you actually post, take it from someone who found that out.

And because no introduction should go without a proper picture, here's your existentialists' proof I truly am... me... here, I guess: 

View attachment franklive.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Frank....I am so glad you came to this thread and introduced yourself....because I have thought you were another poster here for quite a while now.........:doh:

Jeez, glad to have that cleared up.......:blush:


----------



## frankman

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Frank....I am so glad you came to this thread and introduced yourself....because I have thought you were another poster here for quite a while now.........:doh:
> 
> Jeez, glad to have that cleared up.......:blush:



Yeah, I get that a lot. It's the font type I guess...


----------



## frankman

double post.


----------



## fatnapie

Hi, I'm Fatnapie. I have darkbrown eyes and black hair. I'm 1.62 m tall and weigh about 245 lbs. I've accepted my fattiness and embraced it. So here I am! 

View attachment black lingerie set (4).jpg


View attachment foto aangepast 2.jpg


----------



## imfree

fatnapie said:


> Hi, I'm Fatnapie. I have darkbrown eyes and black hair. I'm 1.62 m tall and weigh about 245 lbs. I've accepted my fattiness and embraced it. So here I am!



Oh my!, Fatnapie, you're perfectly adorable, welcome to Dimensions
Forums. You'll find many others here, who, like you, have embraced
their fattiness.:bow:


----------



## LisaInNC

fatnapie said:


> Hi, I'm Fatnapie. I have darkbrown eyes and black hair. I'm 1.62 m tall and weigh about 245 lbs. I've accepted my fattiness and embraced it. So here I am!



I LOVE your bangs! I wish I could pull off something like that. You are gorgeous!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fatnapie- you are stunning 

Welcome to the Forums


----------



## Famouslastwords

RobFA_NL said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm Rob, 39, from the Netherlands
> 
> I'm a tru harted FA, little bit of a "single person activist" when it comes to defending the bigger world
> 
> I'm proffesionally involved in the ICT world, being employed at HP, working as a servicedesk call-agent




Welcome Rob!


----------



## Famouslastwords

fatnapie said:


> Hi, I'm Fatnapie. I have darkbrown eyes and black hair. I'm 1.62 m tall and weigh about 245 lbs. I've accepted my fattiness and embraced it. So here I am!



Damn you're cute


----------



## fatnapie

Damn, thank you for saying that, all of you! Glad to be here! And with such lovely reply's to my post I feel really welcome to! 

Thanks and kisses,

Fatnapie


----------



## WildDiva

Name: WildDiva
Age: 36
Location: Midwest
Profession: customer service,mom and aspiring bbw model
Music: r&b,some rock some pop
Likes:cooking, good movies,mexican and italian food,spending time with my son,good sex,sexy confident men and bbws
Dislikes:closed-minded and ignorant people,bad breath,lack of drive
About me: Hi Im WildDiva and yes im an aspiring bbw model/pinup girl but also here to make friends with likeminded people. Im a single mom. Im Bi and very erotic. Im very openminded and open to all new friends, feel free to stop by to say hi
picture


----------



## imfree

WildDiva said:


> Name: WildDiva
> Age: 36
> Location: Midwest
> ..............snipped..............



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, WildDiva, you've found
a world of fun and interesting people.


----------



## for_the_greater_good

NAME:Gabe

LOCATION: Due to the job everywhere but currently Korea but I bleed RED WHITE and BLUE

PROFESSION: military

MUSIC: I feel there is a song for everypart of that day so I have a like for various kinds depending on my mood. I just dont like bluegrass country and Polka!

LIKES:Traveling, Photography,Anything with a motor (cars trucks motorcycles etc..) now I have been loving the gym, Of course bbw's

DISLIKES: that feeling of forgetting something.....I HATE THAT!

ABOUT ME: I am a 27 year guy, about 200lbs working on more but came was a STICK!, finding more confidence in myself as i get older. Id like to be an aspiring model.


----------



## imfree

for_the_greater_good said:


> NAME:Gabe
> 
> LOCATION: Due to the job everywhere but currently Korea but I bleed RED WHITE and BLUE
> 
> PROFESSION: military
> 
> ..........snipped..............



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Gabe. You'll meet 
some great people in these forums.


----------



## circeenoir

I guess its never too late for an official introduction:
Name: Shannon
Age: 29
Location: WV
Profession: Insurance
Music: Rock, metal, R&B, Latin, Jazz...I just love music!
Likes: Movies, reading, designing stuff, dancing, cooking
Dislikes: Rudeness, 
About me: I tend to lean more to the goth style but I get along with almost anybody/everybody.


----------



## Surlysomething

for_the_greater_good said:


> NAME:Gabe
> 
> LOCATION: Due to the job everywhere but currently Korea but I bleed RED WHITE and BLUE
> 
> PROFESSION: military
> 
> MUSIC: I feel there is a song for everypart of that day so I have a like for various kinds depending on my mood. I just dont like bluegrass country and Polka!
> 
> LIKES:Traveling, Photography,Anything with a motor (cars trucks motorcycles etc..) now I have been loving the gym, Of course bbw's
> 
> DISLIKES: that feeling of forgetting something.....I HATE THAT!
> 
> ABOUT ME: I am a 27 year guy, about 200lbs working on more but came was a STICK!, finding more confidence in myself as i get older. Id like to be an aspiring model.




Welcome to the site!

Eye-candy is always encouraged.


----------



## chopperz

Hi everyone I am a 19 year old male who is currently 11 stone 4 pounds. I am 5'6 and wanna gain. Not sure how much but would like some encouragement, possibly on msn. Any female feeder is welcome to fatten me. PM me


----------



## imfree

chopperz said:


> Hi everyone I am a 19 year old male who is currently 11 stone 4 pounds. I am 5'6 and wanna gain. Not sure how much but would like some encouragement, possibly on msn. Any female feed is welcome to fatten me. PM me



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Chopperz. You'll find some
most interesting people in these forums, yes, even some
gainers and encouragers.


----------



## kittencat

Hi!im Cat!
I live in the Bay Area Ca,i have made my way back here.In the last 2 years i have gone from growing up in the bay to honolulu hi to norway,to Denmark,back to honolulu,to seattle to san diego and now im back in in the Bay...for quite sometime...but anyway i play bass im a musician i LOVE METAL especially black metal. i like film and art socializing and beer...yup...so yeah that is pretty much it. 

View attachment Picture 011.jpg


----------



## Uriel

kittencat said:


> Hi!im Cat!
> I live in the Bay Area Ca,i have made my way back here.In the last 2 years i have gone from growing up in the bay to honolulu hi to norway,to Denmark,back to honolulu,to seattle to san diego and now im back in in the Bay...for quite sometime...but anyway i play bass im a musician i LOVE METAL especially black metal. i like film and art socializing and beer...yup...so yeah that is pretty much it.



Oh, and guys...No, this gorgeous creature isn't a Spambot. She's a friend that I finally convinced to come on here. She also likes Cheesecake, which I have been teasing her with 'Let's have Cheesecake' lunches for years, but I always find an excuse not to go...Hehe


-Uriel

PS: She's SINGLE, and in come the Lions...smelling fresh meat.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

wow there are some super hot new ladies!...i need to check this this thread more often.


----------



## largenlovely

well hey there Gabe  nice to see ya made your way over here



for_the_greater_good said:


> NAME:Gabe
> 
> LOCATION: Due to the job everywhere but currently Korea but I bleed RED WHITE and BLUE
> 
> PROFESSION: military
> 
> MUSIC: I feel there is a song for everypart of that day so I have a like for various kinds depending on my mood. I just dont like bluegrass country and Polka!
> 
> LIKES:Traveling, Photography,Anything with a motor (cars trucks motorcycles etc..) now I have been loving the gym, Of course bbw's
> 
> DISLIKES: that feeling of forgetting something.....I HATE THAT!
> 
> ABOUT ME: I am a 27 year guy, about 200lbs working on more but came was a STICK!, finding more confidence in myself as i get older. Id like to be an aspiring model.


----------



## Surlysomething

WhiteHotRazor said:


> wow there are some super hot new ladies!...i need to check this this thread more often.



*
[FONT=courier new,courier,monospace]"But I can't teach you my swag
You can pay for school but you can't buy class
School of hard knocks I'm a grad
And that all-blue yankee is my graduation cap, it's
Hova, dipping different rovers whipping with the soda
Hova, could u even have any doubt that the doubt is over

No one on the corner have swagger like us"



[/FONT]*


----------



## Hole

kittencat said:


> Hi!im Cat!
> I live in the Bay Area Ca,i have made my way back here.In the last 2 years i have gone from growing up in the bay to honolulu hi to norway,to Denmark,back to honolulu,to seattle to san diego and now im back in in the Bay...for quite sometime...but anyway i play bass im a musician i LOVE METAL especially black metal. i like film and art socializing and beer...yup...so yeah that is pretty much it.



Welcome. You look like a movie star!


----------



## Theotherone

I'm a 46 year old guy living in Dayton, OH.

Occupation: Military Claims Adjuster (Did you turn in a claim when the sonic boom broke your window? Yeah, I was the bum who denied it.)

Music: Currently Stone Roses & Fairport Convention are getting the most rotation on my playlist.

Movies: I like the snooty, arty ones. (Same could be said regarding all my inclinations. I like BBWs because they are the fine wine of femininity.) "Elegy" & "Synedoche New York" were probably my favorites this year.

TV: I like Brit dramas--MI5, Dr Who, Black Books

Theater: Ibsen/Chekhov/Brecht over Shakespeare

Books: Hemingway/Fitzgerald/Bukowski over most literary stuff currently published (which I find lacking in thesis). I also read lots of science fiction--most recently impressed with "The Way the World Ends" by James Morrow and "Immortality Inc" by Robert Sheckley.

Also: Bowling, coffee, and science fiction conventions. Hoping to do a creative writing MFA after I retire this summer.


----------



## Carrie

Theotherone said:


> (Same could be said regarding all my inclinations. I like BBWs because they are the fine wine of femininity.)


Just had to say how much I loved this quote. Welcome! :happy:


----------



## Oirish

Well hello beautiful!:smitten:




fatnapie said:


> Hi, I'm Fatnapie. I have darkbrown eyes and black hair. I'm 1.62 m tall and weigh about 245 lbs. I've accepted my fattiness and embraced it. So here I am!


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

for_the_greater_good said:


> NAME:Gabe
> 
> LOCATION: Due to the job everywhere but currently Korea but I bleed RED WHITE and BLUE
> 
> PROFESSION: military
> 
> MUSIC: I feel there is a song for everypart of that day so I have a like for various kinds depending on my mood. I just dont like bluegrass country and Polka!
> 
> LIKES:Traveling, Photography,Anything with a motor (cars trucks motorcycles etc..) now I have been loving the gym, Of course bbw's
> 
> DISLIKES: that feeling of forgetting something.....I HATE THAT!
> 
> ABOUT ME: I am a 27 year guy, about 200lbs working on more but came was a STICK!, finding more confidence in myself as i get older. Id like to be an aspiring model.



Welcome Gabe, hope to see more of you.


----------



## UpTownMix

I just wanted to introduce myself and say hi. Ive been following this fantastic site for a long time and decided to join in on the fun, so I posted a column I wrote about the beauty and wonder of fat. 

A little background, I'll be 32 in a week, 63, currently live in L.A., and am always creating new experiences through writing, trying different things, and just plain living life to the fullest. Im new to L.A. and looking to have fun by meeting people. 

I love everyone here at this great site and hope to become your friend, so please feel free to contact me.


----------



## imfree

UpTownMix said:


> I just wanted to introduce myself and say hi. Ive been following this fantastic site for a long time .......snipped......



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, UpTownMix.


----------



## Uriel

Er, welcome new folks.


-Uriel


----------



## biggietrillz166

UH I'VE POSTED AN INTRO IN THE BHM/FFA SECTION, BUT HERE'S ANOTHER ONE...

Name: ANDRE
Age: 20
Location: BRONX, NYC
Profession: ACOUSTIC ENGINEER/GRAPHIC DESIGNER (HOBBY)
Music: RAP, R&B, PUNK, JAZZ, LATINO, ANYTHING WORTH LISTENING TO.
Likes: BOOKS, MUSIC, MOVIES, PARTIES, AND CLUBS.
Dislikes: IGNORANCE, ENVY, WLS ADVOCATES, TOO MUCH TO TYPE.
About me: LAID BACK, IM MY OWN BOSS, ANYTHING ELSE JUST ASK AND I'LL TELL.
picture:


----------



## imfree

biggietrillz166 said:


> UH I'VE POSTED AN INTRO IN THE BHM/FFA SECTION, BUT HERE'S ANOTHER ONE...
> 
> Name: ANDRE
> Age: 20
> Location: BRONX, NYC
> Profession: ACOUSTIC ENGINEER/GRAPHIC DESIGNER (HOBBY)
> Music: RAP, R&B, PUNK, JAZZ, LATINO, ANYTHING WORTH LISTENING TO.
> Likes: BOOKS, MUSIC, MOVIES, PARTIES, AND CLUBS.
> Dislikes: IGNORANCE, ENVY, WLS ADVOCATES, TOO MUCH TO TYPE.
> About me: LAID BACK, IM MY OWN BOSS, ANYTHING ELSE JUST ASK AND I'LL TELL.
> picture:



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Andre. I'm into electronics, but
you'll find several musicians, a couple recording engineers, and
even a few electrical engineers in these forums.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

*curtsies her greeting to Uptown and Andre*


----------



## icenine

*Name:* Jay
*Age:* 33
*Location:* Portland, OR
*Profession:* IT
*Music:* Punk, Indie, Metal, Alternative. I know a lot of people say this but I truly love all kinds of music except for pop country. I listen to everything from GG Allin- John Coltrane
*Likes:* Movies, Photography, Brewing Beer, Building/Making stuff.
*Dislikes:* Pop country and stupidity
*About me:* I'm a 33 year old dude who is pretty laid back and simple for the most part. I work from home doing remote PC and network troubleshooting. I tend to have some very anti-establishment perspectives/tendencies (which I'm sure I will rant about on here about eventually) and I am very into the D.I.Y. movement. Below you will find the obligatory bathroom mirror photo of me. . . . .so um, yea that's me down there. . . . . Anyway Hi everyone!



.


----------



## minerva

> Books: Hemingway/Fitzgerald/Bukowski over most literary stuff currently published (which I find lacking in thesis). I also read lots of science fiction--most recently impressed with "The Way the World Ends" by James Morrow and "Immortality Inc" by Robert Sheckley.



I read "The Way the World Ends" by James Morrow just a few years ago. I have a thing for post-apocalyptic literature and picked it up at some point, and I enjoyed that one more than I thought I would. Though, otherwise... (grins) I prefer Faulkner to Hemingway/Fitzgerald (early-mid 20th century Americans) and like contemporary literary fiction (well - some of it!) just fine. 

Anyway, cheers - and good luck on the MFA!


----------



## supersoup

icenine said:


> *Name:* Jay
> *Age:* 33
> *Location:* Portland, OR
> *Profession:* IT
> *Music:* Punk, Indie, Metal, Alternative. I know a lot of people say this but I truly love all kinds of music except for pop country. I listen to everything from GG Allin- John Coltrane
> *Likes:* Movies, Photography, Brewing Beer, Building/Making stuff.
> *Dislikes:* Pop country and stupidity
> *About me:* I'm a 33 year old dude who is pretty laid back and simple for the most part. I work from home doing remote PC and network troubleshooting. I tend to have some very anti-establishment perspectives/tendencies (which I'm sure I will rant about on here about eventually) and I am very into the D.I.Y. movement. Below you will find the obligatory bathroom mirror photo of me. . . . .so um, yea that's me down there. . . . . Anyway Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> .



welcome new dude, you seem rad!!

post lots!


----------



## Surlysomething

icenine said:


> *Name:* Jay
> *Age:* 33
> *Location:* Portland, OR
> *Profession:* IT
> *Music:* Punk, Indie, Metal, Alternative. I know a lot of people say this but I truly love all kinds of music except for pop country. I listen to everything from GG Allin- John Coltrane
> *Likes:* Movies, Photography, Brewing Beer, Building/Making stuff.
> *Dislikes:* Pop country and stupidity
> *About me:* I'm a 33 year old dude who is pretty laid back and simple for the most part. I work from home doing remote PC and network troubleshooting. I tend to have some very anti-establishment perspectives/tendencies (which I'm sure I will rant about on here about eventually) and I am very into the D.I.Y. movement. Below you will find the obligatory bathroom mirror photo of me. . . . .so um, yea that's me down there. . . . . Anyway Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> .



Welcome to the site, Jay! :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Welcome Icenine!


----------



## RacinJason

Name: Jason(People call me Moose)
Age: 40
Location: Nebraska
Profession: Operations Manager (Transportation/Logistics)
Education: BS Criminal Justice from Iowa State University
Music: Metal, 70's & 80's Rock
Likes: Movies, Books (non-fiction), and a few t.v shows.
Dislikes: rude people, religious nuts, and people that drive slow in the left lane!
About me: I'm a painfully shy guy. It's sort of tough to blend in when your 6'4" and top the scales at 375lbs. I love to race cars (I drag race my own car, and work a few times a year as a driver for an independent team on the NHRA circuit). I have OCD, but I have it under control. I'm at work, and yes it's 4:20AM on a saturday morning. I'm a manager for a large midwestern trucking company, and trucking is a 24/7/365 business. I'm a white guy, blue/green eyes, shaved head and tattoos. 

I'm divorced and have a 17 year old beautiful daughter that is tall like her fathers and thin like her mom. She is spoiled, demanding, and has me wrapped around her finger.


----------



## ValentineBBW

From one Nebraskan to another, Welcome Jason, I hope you like it here.




RacinJason said:


> Name: Jason(People call me Moose)
> Age: 40
> Location: Nebraska
> Profession: Operations Manager (Transportation/Logistics)
> Education: BS Criminal Justice from Iowa State University
> Music: Metal, 70's & 80's Rock
> Likes: Movies, Books (non-fiction), and a few t.v shows.
> Dislikes: rude people, religious nuts, and people that drive slow in the left lane!
> About me: I'm a painfully shy guy. It's sort of tough to blend in when your 6'4" and top the scales at 375lbs. I love to race cars (I drag race my own car, and work a few times a year as a driver for an independent team on the NHRA circuit). I have OCD, but I have it under control. I'm at work, and yes it's 4:20AM on a saturday morning. I'm a manager for a large midwestern trucking company, and trucking is a 24/7/365 business. I'm a white guy, blue/green eyes, shaved head and tattoos.
> 
> I'm divorced and have a 17 year old beautiful daughter that is tall like her fathers and thin like her mom. She is spoiled, demanding, and has me wrapped around her finger.


----------



## imfree

RacinJason said:


> Name: Jason(People call me Moose)
> Age: 40
> Location: Nebraska .........snipped........



Hi Jason, you sound like a cool guy:bow:. Welcome to Dimensions 
Forums. You'll meet some great people in these forums.


----------



## tattooU

icenine said:


> *Name:* Jay
> *Age:* 33
> *Location:* Portland, OR
> *Profession:* IT
> *Music:* Punk, Indie, Metal, Alternative. I know a lot of people say this but I truly love all kinds of music except for pop country. I listen to everything from GG Allin- John Coltrane
> *Likes:* Movies, Photography, Brewing Beer, Building/Making stuff.
> *Dislikes:* Pop country and stupidity
> *About me:* I'm a 33 year old dude who is pretty laid back and simple for the most part. I work from home doing remote PC and network troubleshooting. I tend to have some very anti-establishment perspectives/tendencies (which I'm sure I will rant about on here about eventually) and I am very into the D.I.Y. movement. Below you will find the obligatory bathroom mirror photo of me. . . . .so um, yea that's me down there. . . . . Anyway Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> .



Welcome! You'll have to hang out with the crew one of these times. Good times abound


----------



## BigCutieSasha

tattooU said:


> Welcome! You'll have to hang out with the crew one of these times. Good times abound



I second that one Dani!  We always love meeting new people!


----------



## elle camino

_thirded_.
:blush:


----------



## Malarkey

I guess this means i fourth it!


----------



## Tommytoff

A big hello to all. A brief intro. 


Name - Rod
Age - 43
Occupation - Mcycle riding instructor
From - Australia, currently Melbourne
Interests - Definitely a FA. My wife, my dogs, my bikes, my pc, eating, eating :eat1:.
I like photography and travel. Hangin with friends. Making things in my shed. Used to do the outdoor thing until I got sick of sleeping on the ground. 
I found Dimensions from voluptuous search. 

View attachment Leaving WA 028 compr.jpg


----------



## emjaybbw

Hi..i am Emjay..from the Netherlands..just browsing here some times..


----------



## imfree

Tommytoff said:


> A big hello to all. A brief intro.
> 
> 
> Name - Rod
> Age - 43
> Occupation - Mcycle riding instructor
> From - Australia....snipped......





emjaybbw said:


> Hi..i am Emjay..from the Netherlands..just browsing here some times..



Hi Rod and Emjay, welcome to Dimensions Forums, You'll
meet some great and interesting people in these forums.


----------



## Roam-Antic

Name: R
Age: 18 (Yeah, I'm a young un)
Profession: Student (I'm majoring in something theatre)
Music: Independent Rock, Jazz, really anything that's good stuff. No Death Cab For Cutie. Think: The Books, The Flaming Lips
Likes: Theatre, making music
Dislikes: People who lie, stupid dogs, stupid people
About Me: I've only recently realized I like big women, and this doesn't effect my relationship with my girlfriend. I told her about it and she's amazing that she realizes I can be happy without it. She's not skinny, but not big at all. The plus thing is she's the most intelligent and interesting person in the world which "makes up" for it. What is the physical in a relationship?

I like the way she describes the fetish that i've only recently come to terms with: it's innate because if someone has more fat, that means they're better to reproduce with, that way someone with more fat has a better chance for their child to survive. I just can't believe I got so lucky with her that she's okay with everything. I tell her everything about me. We even talk about which women are attractive that we know.

Anyway, that's me. Hi.


----------



## geetar6103

Name: Scott
Age: 25
Location: suburb detroit
Profession: EET major graduate this semester
Music: everything, not too keen on country but i can tolerate it
Likes: MUSIC, driving and listening to music, besides that i like alot of things
Dislikes: sluts and DT's, being cold, annoying peeps, scams
About me: Im cool most people havent discovered that yet, either that or their dumb. Wanna know just ask, im quite a chameleon. I like all chicks skinny to fat. i dont discriminate.... im a sucker for nice hair and a nice smile 

View attachment n500296373_964705_7874_1 copy.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome newbie peeps. :bow:


----------



## Adamantoise

Hello all of you wonderful newbies-welcome to dimensions. :bow:


----------



## imfree

Roam-Antic said:


> Name: R
> Age: 18 (Yeah, I'm a young un)
> Profession: Student (I'm majoring in something theatre)
> ....snipped......



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Roam-Antic.
You'll find a world of great people in these 
forums.


----------



## Roam-Antic

I've really just realized that I really like fat. I figured, because I don't know anyone who shares my fetish, other than this one cook who loves food, I would look on the internet. I'm not exactly sure what to do with myself, and I'll probably just lurk around the forums...


----------



## Jon Blaze

geetar6103 said:


> Name: Scott
> Age: 25
> Location: suburb detroit
> Profession: EET major graduate this semester
> Music: everything, not too keen on country but i can tolerate it
> Likes: MUSIC, driving and listening to music, besides that i like alot of things
> Dislikes: sluts and DT's, being cold, annoying peeps, scams
> About me: Im cool most people havent discovered that yet, either that or their dumb. Wanna know just ask, im quite a chameleon. I like all chicks skinny to fat. i dont discriminate.... im a sucker for nice hair and a nice smile



Welcome aboard! :bow:


----------



## imfree

geetar6103 said:


> Name: Scott
> Age: 25
> Location: suburb detroit
> .............snipped..............




Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Scott.


----------



## Owlette

Hello everyone! A dear friend showed me these forums and I liked the community I saw. I wanted to introduce myself and take a look around!

Age: 39
Location: RVA
Music: hard metal, old school punk, classic rock
Occupation: Parts Wench, photographer
Movies: the Boondock Saints, the Hunger

Anything else you want to know - just ask me! I'm laid back and easy to get along with. I don't want or need silly drama. Thanks and hope to get to know you!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

RVA? WOO! Welcome, River City neighbor.


----------



## whatwhat78

Hello beautiful people...i am new to the board and so happy i have found you all! 

Name: Mica
Age: 30
Occupation: Traveling Nurse
Hometown : SC
Living now in : AZ
Status: Single but open to dating
Likes: Having fun, dancing, traveling, comedy clubs, trying new things!
Dislikes: Liars, Inconsideration, lack of ambition, self pity


----------



## rachael

*name*: raye or rachael
*age*: 28
*location*: so cal
*profession*: dreamer, student, cashier, whinner, writer
*music*: i like a wide variety of music. i love lush melodies
*likes*: i lovers, reading, video games, films, writing.
*dislikes*: judgmental people, mind games, stupidity, bad grammar.
*about ME*: i am chill for the most part. i try to accept people for who they are without judgement. i love romance. i like to cry as much as i like to laugh.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

rachael said:


> *name*: raye or rachael
> *age*: 28
> *location*: so cal
> *profession*: dreamer, student, cashier, whinner, writer
> *music*: i like a wide variety of music. i love lush melodies
> *likes*: i lovers, reading, video games, films, writing.
> *dislikes*: judgmental people, mind games, stupidity, bad grammar.
> *about ME*: i am chill for the most part. i try to accept people for who they are without judgement. i love romance. i like to cry as much as i like to laugh.


welcome aboard, cutie pie. :happy:


----------



## george83

Welcome all you wonderful new people .


----------



## imfree

whatwhat78 said:


> Hello beautiful people...i am new to the board and so happy i have found you all!
> 
> Name: Mica
> Age: 30
> Occupation: Traveling Nurse.
> Hometown : SC
> Living now in : AZ
> Status: Single but open to dating
> Likes: Having fun, dancing, traveling, comedy clubs, trying new things!
> Dislikes: Liars, Inconsideration, lack of ambition, self pity





rachael said:


> *name*: raye or rachael
> *age*: 28
> *location*: so cal
> *profession*: dreamer, student, cashier, whinner, writer
> *music*: i like a wide variety of music. i love lush melodies
> *likes*: i lovers, reading, video games, films, writing.
> *dislikes*: judgmental people, mind games, stupidity, bad grammar.
> *about ME*: i am chill for the most part. i try to accept people for who they are without judgement. i love romance. i like to cry as much as i like to laugh.



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, WhatWhat78 and Rachel.
You'll meet many great people in these forums. Rachel, 
you should love it here because these posts will 
constantly have you caught "Between A Laugh And A 
Tear", trust me!:bow:


----------



## kittencat

welcome you seem rad

-cat


----------



## kittencat

awww ty all the people on here seem so kick ass!


----------



## rokchick03

Hey everyone..

I accidently stumbled across this site yesterday and immediately felt right at home.

*Name*: Renita
*Age*: 22
*Profession*: Student (Psych Major)
*Location*: South Africa
*Music*: This is going to sound corny but I'm into any kinda music really, but I love old school rock (ACDC, Zeppelin, Black Sabbath, Creedence Clearwater, Metallica, Ramones, etc)
*Status*: Perpetually Single (haha)
*Likes*: SUPERNATURAL (hehe), horror movies, friends, laughing, good conversation, researching, the sound of the rain 
*Dislikes*: Close-mindedness, dishonesty, ignorance, Dr. Phil (yuck!!!)
*About me*: What can I say... I'm from Cape Town, full of opinions, way too honest for my own good and I love talking way too much..hehe.. I'm trying to get my Honours in Clinical Psych and thereafter my Masters and Doctrate. And then I wanna get my Honours and Masters in Sex Therapy..

Can't wait to get into the discussions... 

View attachment dfef3a7a82d74b26866bad69c8723054.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

I'm very happy you found a home here! Don't be timid and post right away!




rokchick03 said:


> Hey everyone..
> 
> I accidently stumbled across this site yesterday and immediately felt right at home.
> 
> *Name*: Renita
> *Age*: 22
> *Profession*: Student (Psych Major)
> *Location*: South Africa
> *Music*: This is going to sound corny but I'm into any kinda music really, but I love old school rock (ACDC, Zeppelin, Black Sabbath, Creedence Clearwater, Metallica, Ramones, etc)
> *Status*: Perpetually Single (haha)
> *Likes*: SUPERNATURAL (hehe), horror movies, friends, laughing, good conversation, researching, the sound of the rain
> *Dislikes*: Close-mindedness, dishonesty, ignorance, Dr. Phil (yuck!!!)
> *About me*: What can I say... I'm from Cape Town, full of opinions, way too honest for my own good and I love talking way too much..hehe.. I'm trying to get my Honours in Clinical Psych and thereafter my Masters and Doctrate. And then I wanna get my Honours and Masters in Sex Therapy..
> 
> Can't wait to get into the discussions...


----------



## imfree

rokchick03 said:


> Hey everyone..
> 
> I accidently stumbled across this site yesterday and immediately felt right at home.
> 
> *Name*: Renita
> *Age*: 22
> *Profession*: Student (Psych Major)
> *Location*: South Africa
> .............snipped.......................
> Can't wait to get into the discussions...



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, RokChick.
Jump right into our discussions, there are
many really intellectually stimulating 
people in our forums.


----------



## minerva

> Hello everyone! A dear friend showed me these forums and I liked the community I saw. I wanted to introduce myself and take a look around!
> 
> Age: 39
> Location: RVA
> Music: hard metal, old school punk, classic rock
> Occupation: Parts Wench, photographer
> Movies: the Boondock Saints, the Hunger



I love _The Hunger_. David Bowie, Catherine Deneuve, violins and vampires. What is there not to love?

Cheers, Owlette!


----------



## naughty cindy

I think introductions are a great idea. How else will we get to know one another right?
My name is Cindy
I'm also a mom of two teenagers.
I love playing video games, especialy Rockband
I like watching movies with my family or hanging out with some friends, drinking some beers and pretend were rockstars


----------



## Richard Davion

I-Don't 'Know' about 'Naughty' Per-se ... but You're Certianly 'Smoking'-Hot!!! >(*~*)< 

Perhaps You should Consider Changing Your-Name to: "Embers"!!!??? >(*U^)<


----------



## imfree

naughty cindy said:


> I think introductions are a great idea. How else will we get to know one another right?
> My name is Cindy..........snipped...............



Hi Cindy, I'm Edgar, and welcome to Dimensions Forums.
You'll meet many interesting people in these forums.


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart

Hi! 

i'm new so i'm not very good at these (have tolerance pls! XD)





[/IMG]

well, i'm 23 years old and i want to be a preschool teacher and this year I promised myself i would open up to new expiriences and become more accepting of myself.Im fine with my current weight and dont wanna go higher.:wubu:

I LOVE: star wars, laughing,russian history,music,books,Royalty history,finding my OWN history XD.

I HATE: mean people,WINOS, people that dont respect other people,And Pork. :eat1:

I'm here for friends and if your the right kind of guy...maybe more ^_^

Im really shy at first lol but dont be afraid to message me!:kiss2:


----------



## imfree

ssbwjedisweetheart said:


> Hi!
> 
> i'm new so i'm not very good at these (have tolerance pls! XD)
> 
> ........snipped img.......[/IMG]
> 
> well, i'm 23 years old and i want to be a preschool teacher and this year I promised myself i would open up to new expiriences and become more accepting of myself.Im fine with my current weight and dont wanna go higher.:wubu:.....snipped.....


Hi SSBBWJediSweetHeart, and welcome to Dimensions Forums.
You'll meet and interact with many great people in these 
forums.:bow:


----------



## Richard Davion

I-Once-'Had'-R 500-Gram Barium-Ferrite-Magnet ... and I-Use-to-'Think'-that The-Force was Pretty-Strong in That-One ... but The Gravity-of-Weight in Jedi-Sweetheart's Image is Phenomenal ... Positively: "Black-Hole"!!! >(*U^)<


----------



## bmann0413

ssbwjedisweetheart said:


> Hi!
> 
> i'm new so i'm not very good at these (have tolerance pls! XD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, i'm 23 years old and i want to be a preschool teacher and this year I promised myself i would open up to new expiriences and become more accepting of myself.Im fine with my current weight and dont wanna go higher.:wubu:
> 
> I LOVE: star wars, laughing,russian history,music,books,Royalty history,finding my OWN history XD.
> 
> I HATE: mean people,WINOS, people that dont respect other people,And Pork. :eat1:
> 
> I'm here for friends and if your the right kind of guy...maybe more ^_^
> 
> Im really shy at first lol but dont be afraid to message me!:kiss2:



Oh, my gosh, a hottie and a Star Wars fan... something tells me you're gonna have the guys here all over you...


----------



## Cleofatra_74

Hello all, I recently joined & thought I'd pop in & introduce myself. Thank you very much to the person who sent me the link for this site 




*NAME:* Michelle but people who aren't annoyed at me or my mum call me Chelle hehe

*AGE:* 34

*LOCATION:* East Gippsland, Victoria, Down Under.

*PROFESSION:* Childcare Assistant & Disability Worker. Sometimes both at the same time, I'm multiskilled 

*MUSIC:* I'm a fan of all kinds of music. I'm a massive fan of 80's music!

*LIKES:* Chocolate, animals.. Hey & maybe I'll like you 

*DISLIKES:* Beans!!!!!!

*ABOUT ME:* I'm a mostly easy going chick. I adore the people in my life, but sometimes it takes abit for me to let them in. I look forward to getting to know some cool people here


----------



## imfree

Cleofatra_74 said:


> Hello all, I recently joined & thought I'd pop in & introduce myself. Thank you very much to the person who sent me the link for this site
> 
> *NAME:* Michelle but people who aren't annoyed at me or my mum call me Chelle hehe
> 
> ....snipped........



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Chelle. You will
certainly meet some cool people in these forums.


----------



## manqader

Hi everybody.

Just came across this site while browsing. I have yet to explore this forum but hope it'll be wonderful.

Also, I hope to make a lot of friends here.


----------



## Richard Davion

'My'-Lightsaber's Been-up Since Last-Night and I-Reckon if-She Sends-in Anymore Gorgeous-JPEGs it's Goanna-FLASH!!! >(*~*)< / >(*U^)<


----------



## Cleofatra_74

*Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Chelle. You will
certainly meet some cool people in these forums*.

Thank you for the Welcome  I hope you have a great week!


----------



## moefa666

fatnapie said:


> Hi, I'm Fatnapie. I have darkbrown eyes and black hair. I'm 1.62 m tall and weigh about 245 lbs. I've accepted my fattiness and embraced it. So here I am!




WoW Fatnapie your look verry sexy in that black outfit... i like your new curves to :smitten:


----------



## emma_alibi

Name: Emma
Age: 21
Location: Upstate New York
Profession: student
Music: indie, ska, hardcore, pop-punk
Likes: concerts, political activism, movies, animals, history
Dislikes: political apathy
About me: College student, vegetarian, looking to meet some new people.


----------



## KnottyOne

emma_alibi said:


> Name: Emma
> Age: 21
> Location: Upstate New York
> Profession: student
> Music: indie, ska, hardcore, pop-punk
> Likes: concerts, political activism, movies, animals, history
> Dislikes: political apathy
> About me: College student, vegetarian, looking to meet some new people.



Cool, another vegetarian in the house, we're slowly growing in numbers. Welcome to the boards, hope you enjoy yourself


----------



## emma_alibi

KnottyOne said:


> Cool, another vegetarian in the house, we're slowly growing in numbers. Welcome to the boards, hope you enjoy yourself



We will win them over with vegan cupcakes :-D


----------



## yourpersonalpenguin

I probably have one of these back there somewhere, but I kind of joined and then disappeared. So, I'm thinking I'll just start over.

Name: Jessica
Age: 19 1/2
Location: Sacramento, California
Profession: Special Friend(please ask before you assume)
Music: mainly alternative rock, but just about anything
Likes: penguins, the color green, reading
Dislikes: eggs!
About me:I'm me. lol. trust me. the more I post, the more you will get to know me. I may even post a thread just about who I am. 
picture:


----------



## KHayes666

yourpersonalpenguin said:


> I probably have one of these back there somewhere, but I kind of joined and then disappeared. So, I'm thinking I'll just start over.
> 
> Name: Jessica
> Age: 19 1/2
> Location: Sacramento, California
> Profession: Special Friend(please ask before you assume)
> Music: mainly alternative rock, but just about anything
> Likes: penguins, the color green, reading
> Dislikes: eggs!
> About me:I'm me. lol. trust me. the more I post, the more you will get to know me. I may even post a thread just about who I am.
> picture:



Gotta love the dr pepper


----------



## KnottyOne

emma_alibi said:


> We will win them over with vegan cupcakes :-D



Wow... that sounds delicious right about now, I need to get on those


----------



## RangerLG

Hello everyone. New member here. Some info:

*Name*: Shawn
*Age*: 38
*Location*: Texas, USA
*Profession*: Chemist, husband, and father
*Music*: Rock
*Likes*: (SS)BBW, Sports, and Family Guy
*Dislikes*: Reality TV
*About me*: I'm a married to a sweet BBW and father of two.


----------



## DJ_S

Cleofatra_74 said:


> Hello all, I recently joined & thought I'd pop in & introduce myself. Thank you very much to the person who sent me the link for this site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NAME:* Michelle but people who aren't annoyed at me or my mum call me Chelle hehe
> 
> *AGE:* 34
> 
> *LOCATION:* East Gippsland, Victoria, Down Under.
> 
> *PROFESSION:* Childcare Assistant & Disability Worker. Sometimes both at the same time, I'm multiskilled
> 
> *MUSIC:* I'm a fan of all kinds of music. I'm a massive fan of 80's music!
> 
> *LIKES:* Chocolate, animals.. Hey & maybe I'll like you
> 
> *DISLIKES:* Beans!!!!!!
> 
> *ABOUT ME:* I'm a mostly easy going chick. I adore the people in my life, but sometimes it takes abit for me to let them in. I look forward to getting to know some cool people here




Welcome Chelle!  I'm sure you'll enjoy it here!


----------



## imfree

emma_alibi said:


> Name: Emma
> Age: 21
> Location: Upstate New York
> Profession: student
> ........snipped.........





yourpersonalpenguin said:


> I probably have one of these back there somewhere, but I kind of joined and then disappeared. So, I'm thinking I'll just start over.
> 
> Name: Jessica
> Age: 19 1/2
> Location: Sacramento, California
> .........snipped..........





RangerLG said:


> Hello everyone. New member here. Some info:
> 
> *Name*: Shawn
> *Age*: 38
> *Location*: Texas, USA
> ..........snipped,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, new Guys. You've joined what
is very likely to be to be best groups of forums on the internet!
Settle in, enjoy yourselves, and be totally blessed by some
great interaction with others.:bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome, newbies!


----------



## cinnamitch

So remiss in my salutations. Howdy newbies, pull up a chair, grab a drink and a snack and enjoy the boards


----------



## Orchid

Hello to all , my username is Orchid

age 49 

location Europe

dislikes ? thinking what to post here ?

profession homemaker

music smooth jazz / love songs / 

likes internet perfumes travel flowers herbs

about me female found the forum about 2 years ago and used to read as a guest sometimes .I have been online five years one of my hobbies is forums.
Last year I got very ill with severe heart failure and since then I am still a BBW but smaller in size than what I used to be coming to terms with that:blush:


----------



## jimjobob

its great to be here. and Hello to all


----------



## Cleofatra_74

Thank you DJ


----------



## Cleofatra_74

* Hello jimjobob *


----------



## imfree

jimjobob said:


> its great to be here. and Hello to all



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, JimBob. You'll find many
great people in these forums.:bow:


----------



## enxtc

Howdy all!
I am kinda new to the forums, but, I have been chatting in Dims for 12 years now. Wow that is a long time.
I am a 44yo disabled mother of a 9yo boy named Kolten.
I guess, if someone wants to know more about me, just ask!


----------



## imfree

enxtc said:


> Howdy all!
> I am kinda new to the forums, but, I have been chatting in Dims for 12 years now. Wow that is a long time.
> I am a 44yo disabled mother of a 9yo boy named Kolten.
> I guess, if someone wants to know more about me, just ask!



Well, Enxtc, welcome to the Forum side of Dimensions.
There's no need to tell you what great people you've
been chatting with for all these years LOL.:bow:


----------



## OnFire

Hi everyone, new member :eat2:

Name: Giedre (I know it's not an easy name, so most of my friends from overseas call me *G*)
Age: Sweet 22
Location: Lithuania
Profession: Credit Controller, student
Music: rock/pop, indie
Likes: days when I wake up with a big smile on my face :happy: . Also movies, music, italian food and etc.
Dislikes: knowing that everything happens for a reason and two-faced people.
About me: there is a lot of things about me i could write here, but not everything would be true, so the best way is just to ask me :eat2:


----------



## Tad

Welcome to all the new members.....has been a steady flow lately! Thanks to IMFree for being a diligent greeter, I'm glad someone is on the ball here 



OnFire said:


> Hi everyone, new member :eat2:
> 
> Name: Giedre (I know it's not an easy name, so most of my friends from overseas call me *G*)



How do you pronounce your name? GEE-Dree? GIE-dra? 

And cool, I'm not sure if we'd had anyone posting from Lithuania before.....not sure, but I don't recall any.


----------



## OnFire

Thanks Edx! The second version sounds closer :happy:


----------



## enxtc

I have met alot of wonderful people at Dims. That is why I keep coming back again and again


----------



## Purple Tights

Hello all,

I've been a fat-acceptance advocate and activist since the mid 1980s when I was introduced to a local group called "Ample Opportunity" in Portland Oregon. A long-time dieter, my eyes were opened; I was in awe of the beautiful fat women who not only accepted their bodies but also liked and loved themselves for who and what they were. That led to a NAAFA membership and visits to various locations for conventions and to womens' size-acceptance gatherings as well.

Now I'm 56, still living in Portland and happily married to a wonderful husband. We met online and have been married 10 years ago. My husband and I don't have any children but are fortunate to live with two poodles- one standard, one miniature and one tuxedo cat. I was a Licensed Massage Therapist for 30 years and taught Yoga for Large People for almost 15 years. You may recall a video by that name - that was mine! I'm retired, for now, but am looking for another project to engage my mind. 

I was in a very bad car accident in 2007 and broke both my legs and crushed my foot. At one point, it looked like I might lose one or both of my legs to amputation and I wrote a message here on the health board to see if anyone could advise me. By the grace of whatever higher power that exists, I've been able to keep my legs and am able to walk short distances with a walker. I hope to progress to the point where I don't need anything to help me walk. 

I'd love to hear from anyone who's been involved in the fat-acceptance movement or those who have interests in cooking, health at every size, reading, TV, dogs or travel. Thanks for reading!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Welcome Mara! (Hope you don't mind me using your name - let me know if you do!) It's great to see you around here. I'm glad to hear that you're doing better - I've been on the fat acceptance mailing list for years and years now, so have followed your story.  

I'm also the proud owner of "Yoga for Large People." I love it. 

Again, welcome!

--Ginny


----------



## imfree

Orchid said:


> Hello to all , my username is Orchid
> 
> age 49
> 
> ..........snipped..........





OnFire said:


> Hi everyone, new member :eat2:
> 
> Name: Giedre (I know it's not an easy name, so most of my friends from overseas call me *G*)
> Age: Sweet 22
> ..........snipped............





Purple Tights said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've been a fat-acceptance advocate and activist since the mid 1980s when I was introduced to a local group called "Ample Opportunity" in Portland Oregon. A long-time dieter, my eyes were opened; I was in awe of the beautiful fat women who not only accepted their bodies but also liked and loved themselves for who and what they were. ......snipped......



Hi Orchid, OnFire, and PurpleTights. Imfree, (Thanks, EdX)
the disabled Dimm's-Mart SuperForums door-greeter, 
welcoming you The Dimensions Forums All-You-Can Post,
any time of year, SuperForums. Have a great time here,
Guys.:bow:


----------



## Purple Tights

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Welcome Mara! (Hope you don't mind me using your name - let me know if you do!) It's great to see you around here. I'm glad to hear that you're doing better - I've been on the fat acceptance mailing list for years and years now, so have followed your story.
> 
> I'm also the proud owner of "Yoga for Large People." I love it.
> 
> Again, welcome!
> 
> --Ginny



Thank you for the warm welcome, Ginny. I'm so glad you've enjoyed the video and I hope it has helped you. I hope to be able to teach yoga again, in some way.


----------



## Sandie S-R

Purple Tights said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've been a fat-acceptance advocate and activist since the mid 1980s when I was introduced to a local group called "Ample Opportunity" in Portland Oregon. A long-time dieter, my eyes were opened; I was in awe of the beautiful fat women who not only accepted their bodies but also liked and loved themselves for who and what they were. That led to a NAAFA membership and visits to various locations for conventions and to womens' size-acceptance gatherings as well.
> 
> Now I'm 56, still living in Portland and happily married to a wonderful husband. We met online and have been married 10 years ago. My husband and I don't have any children but are fortunate to live with two poodles- one standard, one miniature and one tuxedo cat. I was a Licensed Massage Therapist for 30 years and taught Yoga for Large People for almost 15 years. You may recall a video by that name - that was mine! I'm retired, for now, but am looking for another project to engage my mind.
> 
> I was in a very bad car accident in 2007 and broke both my legs and crushed my foot. At one point, it looked like I might lose one or both of my legs to amputation and I wrote a message here on the health board to see if anyone could advise me. By the grace of whatever higher power that exists, I've been able to keep my legs and am able to walk short distances with a walker. I hope to progress to the point where I don't need anything to help me walk.
> 
> I'd love to hear from anyone who's been involved in the fat-acceptance movement or those who have interests in cooking, health at every size, reading, TV, dogs or travel. Thanks for reading!




Hi Mara,

It's nice to see you doing better. You shouldn't have any trouble finding folks that share your interests here. Dimensions has become a very big world wide community, and you'd be surprised at all the stuff that goes on here. 

Welcome back.


----------



## Jigen

Good evening, everyone. 
I'm Jigen. I'm from a small town near Milan. I'm 24 years old, and I study Historical Sciences. 
See you around.


----------



## Surlysomething

Jigen said:


> Good evening, everyone.
> I'm Jigen. I'm from a small town near Milan. I'm 24 years old, and I study Historical Sciences.
> See you around.



Welcome to the site! :bow:


----------



## Jigen

Surlysomething said:


> Welcome to the site! :bow:



Thank you.


----------



## Adamantoise

Jigen said:


> Good evening, everyone.
> I'm Jigen. I'm from a small town near Milan. I'm 24 years old, and I study Historical Sciences.
> See you around.



Welcome,Jigen-Hope you like it here!


----------



## imfree

Jigen said:


> Good evening, everyone.
> I'm Jigen. I'm from a small town near Milan. I'm 24 years old, and I study Historical Sciences.
> See you around.



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Jigen. There's
an online world of great people to interact
with in these forums.:bow:


----------



## aDarlingBBW

Name: Darla
Age: 28
Location: Midwest 

Profession: Webmistress :kiss2:

Music: I love EVERYTHING. Rock , Classical and even on the right day some country. I'm really digging Gnarls barkley ( who cares seems to really speak to me) , Amy Whinehouse ,LifeHouse, Stained, Seether, Duncan Shiek, Eminem, John Mayer, Maroon5, Eagle eye cherry, Alantis Morsisette, Nickleback, Seal, Foo Fighters, Nirvina, puddle of mudd, SmashMouth, kelis, and 3 doors down

Sexual Orientation: very bi

Tattoos: none yet but soon

Hobbies:Scrap booking, Jewelry Making and Crafting

My weaknesses: Corsets, Eccentric make up / clothing, Tattoos, Piercings. 

View attachment IMG_3716.JPG


----------



## Jigen

Thank you all. :bow:
To tell the truth, I have been hanging around the site since 1999, but I have found the inspiration to subscribe only three days ago. 
I hope to find many people during my visits. 
See you around. :bow:


----------



## bassman_824

Hey im Brett im 25 in the military and in Rhode Island. Im new to being out here and on the bbw community online. If anyone wants to meet me ill be at Heathers bbw bash in Mass this saturday. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## Purple Tights

Sandie S-R said:


> Hi Mara,
> 
> It's nice to see you doing better. You shouldn't have any trouble finding folks that share your interests here. Dimensions has become a very big world wide community, and you'd be surprised at all the stuff that goes on here.
> 
> Welcome back.




Thanks Sandie, nice to see you again too! Say hi to Guy for me please. I'm going to post something in a new forum that Conrad just set up, for size-related equipment. Check it out - I'll have something posted soon.


----------



## BellaBBW

Hi everyone! I'm Isabella (Call me Bella) and I'm a bbw from Kentucky. I just found this site a few days ago and have been taking in some of the great posts. I'm not gonna lie I'm new to the whole "she's got fat rolls? HOT!" I've done the whole struggle with my weight thing as well as struggling with the self-esteem issues and over the last couple of years have been learning to love every inch of my body. I can honestly say that I do love my curves. When I found this site and started reading some of the posts I realized I've been missing out on alot. Anyways I'm gonna stick around and see what else I've been missing!

Thanks,
Bella


----------



## AnnMarie

bassman_824 said:


> Hey im Brett im 25 in the military and in Rhode Island. Im new to being out here and on the bbw community online. If anyone wants to meet me ill be at Heathers bbw bash in Mass this saturday. Hope to see you all there.




 .


----------



## Captain Save

Hello, everyone!

I've been lurking around this site for a few years now. I like the various personalities and ideas I've come across, as well as the lovely pictures (yes, Dims has some of the most attractive ladies I've ever seen, especially in the lounge.) 

My name is David, and right now I live in Southern Maryland. I'm 39, my children are 19 and 15, most of my colleagues at work (the military) are 19 to 30, and I've been thinking about my next career after I retire from the service of Uncle Sam.

Music: Caroline Lavelle, Miles Davis, Everything but the Girl, Vangelis, Bryan Ferry, serious and dramatic instrumentals like movie soundtracks, as well as eighties and nineties material. I'm open to anything but gospel or country.

Likes: intense, complicated and dramatic movies, ladies with glasses, respectful intellectual conversations, red wine, espresso, ice cream, doughnuts, warm buttered rolls, marinara sauce, sweet potatoes, and plenty of solitude.

Dislikes: A loud, boisterous atmosphere, unpleasant confrontations, cigarettes, onions, american cheese, people who don't listen or have any respect for other people.

When I get a chance I'll provide a more recent photo. Until then, I suppose my avatar will have to suffice; after all, it's really me and it's only about three years old.


----------



## Leisurely Ways

Age: 43

Location: I'm a Chicagoland native who's lived all over North America. I spent six years in Louisiana before moving to Northwest Arkansas. I'm ready to move again.

Music: I'm tone deaf.

Likes: Gardening, books, films, good conversation over delicious coffee and food, and -- my all-time personal favorite -- cruising. 

Dislikes: Rude or vulgar people; onions; spicy foods; tattoos; alcohol; cigarettes.

About me: I'm a free-lance writer with advanced degrees. I'm holidng my own, as in I'm neither gaining nor losing. I've been hanging out here since about 1997 or 1998 under various handles.


----------



## Paul

BellaBBW said:


> Hi everyone! I'm Isabella (Call me Bella) and I'm a bbw from Kentucky. I just found this site a few days ago and have been taking in some of the great posts. I'm not gonna lie I'm new to the whole "she's got fat rolls? HOT!" I've done the whole struggle with my weight thing as well as struggling with the self-esteem issues and over the last couple of years have been learning to love every inch of my body. I can honestly say that I do love my curves. When I found this site and started reading some of the posts I realized I've been missing out on alot. Anyways I'm gonna stick around and see what else I've been missing!
> 
> Thanks,
> Bella


Welcome Bella. That's a lovely picture you posted in your profile. Your a pretty woman.


----------



## Lively

Hello to all ... I'm happy to join Dimension . It seems like you have an expansive and diverse group of people ... this fits my life style ... being involved with folk from all kinds of background . Hope to engage with many of you with the hope of learning various perspectives and energies .

Lively


----------



## sully57

I'm not sure what to say... I've been haniging around this site for a while (like, years). I suppose I'm a lurker, but in my defence I'm only a lurker because I can never think of anything to say!! I read the forums, think about replying then read that someone has already said what I was thinking, such is life!

I intend to be more active from now on though, so thought I'd put an official entry here.


----------



## Trudy

Name: Trudy

Age: 32

Location: Georgia

Profession: Graduated culinary art school, now trying to see which direction i'd like to go with it, Personally i'd like to open my own Bakery

Music:I enjoy all types of music, 80's and country are my faves, but i'll pretty much find something i like in all music 

Likes: Food, making friends, Movies, bowling, seeing new places

Dislikes: Rude ppl, ppl that judge others, and mostly smacking food/gum that drives me insane

About me: Lets see, i feel im a sweet nice girl. i love my friends and family, I like animals, and i love myself, (selfish i know) but it's taken me along time to be able to say that so now i embrace it.
Picture:


----------



## BbwSofiaRose

Well it technically my first real post on Dimensions. 

I'm a bbw web model. I"m here to get to know people and network. 

I was born in raised in SoCal, mostly the beautiful area of the oc. I moved to Houston, Texas last year and then went all the way east to Boston which is where i am now. 

I love this community and took some time off for personal reasons but i am back in full force and better equiped than before!!!

hold on to your hats...and your pants!!!


----------



## Purple Tights

Hi Trudy,

I also am interested in food: eating, cooking, judging etc. Do you think that your schooling at the culinary school will help you greatly in finding work or are restaurant owners/managers in your area more impressed by hands-on experience? And by the way, I think you should open a bakery too! It seems that in this recessionary period, more people are willing to spend $5 on a great loaf of bread or creamy pastry than $25 for a meal. :eat1:

Any way, welcome from me.


----------



## Gaines1337

I've been reading these forums alot and have been in denial about being a FA. I'm currently a college student and am hoping to have some fun here.


----------



## imfree

BellaBBW said:


> Hi everyone! I'm Isabella (Call me Bella) and I'm a bbw from Kentucky. I just found this site a few days ago and have been taking in some of the great posts.....snipped.......





Captain Save said:


> Hello, everyone!
> 
> I've been lurking around this site for a few years now. I like the various personalities and ideas I've come across, as well as the lovely pictures (yes, Dims has some of the most attractive ladies I've ever seen, especially in the lounge.)
> 
> My name is David, and right now I live in Southern Maryland....snipped......





Leisurely Ways said:


> Age: 43
> 
> Location: I'm a Chicagoland native who's lived all over North America. I spent six years in Louisiana before moving to Northwest Arkansas. I'm ready to move again.
> 
> .......snipped........





Lively said:


> Hello to all ... I'm happy to join Dimension . It seems like you have an expansive and diverse group of people ... this fits my life style ... being involved with folk from all kinds of background . Hope to engage with many of you with the hope of learning various perspectives and energies .
> 
> Lively





sully57 said:


> I'm not sure what to say... I've been haniging around this site for a while (like, years). I suppose I'm a lurker, but in my defence I'm only a lurker because I can never think of anything to say!! I read the forums, think about replying then read that someone has already said what I was thinking, such is life!
> 
> I intend to be more active from now on though, so thought I'd put an official entry here.





Trudy said:


> Name: Trudy
> 
> Age: 32
> 
> Location: Georgia
> 
> Profession: Graduated culinary art school, now trying to see which direction i'd like to go with it, Personally i'd like to open my own Bakery
> 
> ........snipped.......





BbwSofiaRose said:


> Well it technically my first real post on Dimensions.
> 
> I'm a bbw web model. .......snipped........





Gaines1337 said:


> I've been reading these forums alot and have been in denial about being a FA. I'm currently a college student and am hoping to have some fun here.



Wow!!!, what's this? Eight new Guys! I take a little break
and wooah!, a bunch of new Guys come in! Hi, I'm Edgar,
I'm the disabled, door-greeter guy here, in DimmerLand,
and I heartily welcome all of you to Dimensions Forums!
Make yourselves at home here and enjoy interacting with
the many great and interesting people in these forums.:bow:


----------



## SweetestThing...

hi. i'm not sure what i need to say here. i'm a bbw living on the east coast. i was comfortable with my plus sized figure in college. since graduating, though, i have had a child and lots of health issues causing me to gain almost 100 lbs. i have struggled with this and my self esteem has taken a nose dive into the ground. that said, i find it refreshing and and strangely curious to come upon such a gorgeous and proud group of bbws during my few days of lurking around here. i hope to at least gather inspiration and self respect from this website and hopefully much more.

me: well i'm 27, a freelance makeup artist, and a single mother
my interests and hobbies include anything artistic/creative and most outdoor/nature activities...

thanks for reading..


----------



## Tau

Hello 

My name is Tau I'm from South Africa. The name means Lioness in my language. 

Age: 26 at the moment

Profession: I'm a communications officer for an NGO working with HIV/AIDS, freelance writer, journalist and ametuer photographer - working on becoming professional. 

Location: Joburg, South Africa

Likes: good music - pop, rock, opera, hiphop, some classical, house, ragga, r and b - etc. Good books, mainly fantasy and romance, yaoi manga, slash fiction on the internet. Good food - spose thats a given LOL! People with soul. Nature - cept for creepy crawlies and amphibians - wet, slimy and too many eyes and legs doenst go down well with me

Why I'm here: I love meeting and speaking to people who love fat. Been on FF for slightly over a year now and was really happy to discover this board too. Looking forward to getting to know you


----------



## Surlysomething

Tau said:


> Hello
> 
> My name is Tau I'm from South Africa. The name means Lioness in my language.
> 
> Age: 26 at the moment
> 
> Profession: I'm a communications officer for an NGO working with HIV/AIDS, freelance writer, journalist and ametuer photographer - working on becoming professional.
> 
> Location: Joburg, South Africa
> 
> Likes: good music - pop, rock, opera, hiphop, some classical, house, ragga, r and b - etc. Good books, mainly fantasy and romance, yaoi manga, slash fiction on the internet. Good food - spose thats a given LOL! People with soul. Nature - cept for creepy crawlies and amphibians - wet, slimy and too many eyes and legs doenst go down well with me
> 
> Why I'm here: I love meeting and speaking to people who love fat. Been on FF for slightly over a year now and was really happy to discover this board too. Looking forward to getting to know you



Welcome! Have fun on the site. :bow:


----------



## HeatherBBW

bassman_824 said:


> Hey im Brett im 25 in the military and in Rhode Island. Im new to being out here and on the bbw community online. If anyone wants to meet me ill be at Heathers bbw bash in Mass this saturday. Hope to see you all there.



Ahh.. they allow dorkfaces in here?


----------



## KHayes666

bassman_824 said:


> Hey im Brett im 25 in the military and in Rhode Island. Im new to being out here and on the bbw community online. If anyone wants to meet me ill be at Heathers bbw bash in Mass this saturday. Hope to see you all there.



Don't I know you? lol welcome to the boards


----------



## JoeVanHalen

Hey .. 

I'm Joe .. Don't really know what to say here .. I'm 23 from Ireland but I lived in London most of my life .. 

I'll update my profile tomorrow maybe post up a pic or two .. I'm a bit shy :blush:

Its good to be here.


----------



## Sandie S-R

A hearty welcome to all the new folks. Poke around the forums and make yourself at home!!


----------



## horus1

You girls have to stop this.
There are so many photos of the most magnificent beautiful women here that it is quite literally driving me insane.

The fat guys with the muscles and showing off,
well, I just do not go that way.


----------



## UWSGuy

Hi everyone, just introducing myself. I'm 35, and I make sports-related internet videos for my job. I'm originally from NYC, now though I'm overseas for work, but I'll be back in NYC permanently some day, and of course still get back a few times a year anyway.

Just hoping to meet a few people, and hopefully make a few friends so I can go to some events already knowing someone.


----------



## TabithaJames

Name: Tabitha
Age: forever 28 (if anyone tells u different, beware they are LYING)
Location:Ohio

I hate talking about myself. I am a rare gem among many. I am an SSBBW mother of 3. New to the site. :eat1: 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## Nutellan

Hello,

most of my live, 30 years now, I was not interested in food and weight. Being physically active and having a BMI of about 20, gaining was not part of my world. But then my world changed.
My wife comes from the Philippines, and eating is an important topic. I'll tellabout my experience in her hometown later. With this young lady, love feeding (in the word's traditional meaning) will probably very interesting. Further I have experienced that she feeds me, because this is one way she shows me that she loves me.
One thing I really miss: Nutella for breakfast. We have rice instead, not bad but less satisfying.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

*waves*

Already posted in one introduction thread, figured I might as well in here too.

Name: Simon
Age: 25
Location: Edinburgh, Scotland
Profession: Writer
Music: Rock, some pop
Likes: Movies, music, books, rugby
Dislikes: People who won't express an opinion. Mashed potato.
About me: I'm a big guy and it's nice to find a forum where that 'fits in'. I'm trying to forge a career as a writer, but that is certainly easier said than done. And I'm quite a bit of a movie geek.

Oh, and just taken a pic to post with this..... I look pretty sleepy in it, but then it has just gone midnight over here.


----------



## Tracii

Hello I'm Tracii and have been a visitor to dimensions site for a long time but just never signed up here on the forum so again hello to all.
I have been an FA for a very long time and have been quite plump at times in my life you know the diet roller coaster been there done that LOL.
I have a great guy in my life and he has let me add a few pounds to him over the past few years which I absolutly adore.
So again hello nice to be here.


----------



## Tad

Welcome Tracii and Nutellan, good to have you both here


----------



## Emmers1974

Name: Emily or Emmers

Age: 34

Location: Cincy, OH

Profession: Special Ed preschool teacher

Music: Jazz, R&B, Hip Hop, pop, anything I can dance to!

Likes: Travelling, people watching, my niece and nephews, food, bbw bashes

Dislikes: Ignorance, judgmental people, racism, people who don't have their young kids in car seats....list could go on

About me: New to the site, been in bbw scene since 02, I'm kind and warm you just gotta break through my shy exterior-its a front but I do it well lol

Picture: Pic should be up soon!


----------



## TabithaJames

Emmers ROCKS!!!!! She is super nice even if she plays shy lol

Just thought I would share today

Thanks for having me

Bye Bye


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Emmers1974 said:


> Name: Emily or Emmers
> 
> Age: 34
> 
> Location: Cincy, OH
> 
> Profession: Special Ed preschool teacher
> 
> Music: Jazz, R&B, Hip Hop, pop, anything I can dance to!
> 
> Likes: Travelling, people watching, my niece and nephews, food, bbw bashes
> 
> Dislikes: Ignorance, judgmental people, racism, people who don't have their young kids in car seats....list could go on
> 
> About me: New to the site, been in bbw scene since 02, I'm kind and warm you just gotta break through my shy exterior-its a front but I do it well lol
> 
> Picture: Pic should be up soon!





TabithaJames said:


> Emmers ROCKS!!!!! She is super nice even if she plays shy lol
> 
> Just thought I would share today
> 
> Thanks for having me
> 
> Bye Bye



Welcome to both of you! 

I hope you enjoy your time here at the forums and look forward to reading your posts


----------



## NCDave

Hi everyone!

My officially official intro 

I was wondering what to put here, but then I remembered I just put together my 25 random things on Facebook, so I'll just start with that:

1. I like big butts and I cannot lie 

2. My family didn't celebrate holidays or birthdays until I was 5 years old

3. I skipped the 2nd grade

4. I love people... sometimes literally, sometimes figuratively...

5. I played lead guitar in an 80's hair-metal band called Smash Alley (yes there is video)

6. I know from experience that Dungeon Masters don't cast spells (RIP Gary Gygax)

7. I credit my wife with much of my success in life

8. I am beyond proud of my children, James & Kelsi - they are AWESOME!

- My son James is, without a doubt, the funniest person (and one of the sharpest) I've ever known

- My daughter Kelsi is everything I wanted/tried/wished to be when I was a teenager - she's doing it right

9. I love to cook - especially on the grill or smoker

10. I listen to music when I need to concentrate - but only music without lyrics

11. I have always been completely fascinated by magnetism

12. I believe red wine is an art form that should be appreciated regularly

13. I have very large tattoos

- I've also had tattoos removed (to make room for better ones)

- Tattoo removal feels like getting popped with hot bacon grease a few thousand times

14. I sincerely appreciate the art form of the wristwatch

15. I love giving gifts far more than receiving them

16. Ive been known to tear up during the National Anthem especially when accompanied by a kick-ass military fly-over

- Please just sing the freakin anthem  no one wants to hear 10 minutes of you showing off your ridiculous, self-indulgent melismatism.

17. My favorite social events are simple: Several friends sitting around a table having drinks and telling stories

- Especially if things get crazy later on...

- Really crazy... ;-)

18. My favorite pizza is Harris Pizza from Davenport, IA

19. I paid to see the original Star Wars 13 times in the theater (I was 7)

- I will never forgive George Lucas for ruining it later

- The Star Wars universe was redeemed in the books - read the books!

20. I research everything - and now, thanks to teh Intarwebz, I can do it much faster

21. I wanted to be an Astronaut when I was a child Then I became a teenager

22. I despise elitism and arrogance

- Especially in the scientific community

- And politicians

- And when it comes unexpectedly from people I respect

23. I believe there is more about this world that we don't understand than that we do understand

- Haldane said it better:  The Universe is not only queerer than we suppose, but queerer than we can suppose

24. I really love watching masters of their art do what they do best. It doesnt matter what the art is as long as the person Im watching is great at it.

25. Reserved. 

View attachment Cruise.jpg


----------



## Tracii

Hi NCDave looking good.Welcome.


----------



## NCDave

Thanks!


----------



## Emmers1974

Thanks very much! 




Welcome to both of you! 

I hope you enjoy your time here at the forums and look forward to reading your posts[/QUOTE]


----------



## Emmers1974

TabithaJames said:


> Emmers ROCKS!!!!! She is super nice even if she plays shy lol
> 
> Just thought I would share today
> 
> Thanks for having me
> 
> Bye Bye


Awww thanks girl! I can't wait to see you again!


----------



## Surlysomething

NCDave said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My officially official intro




Welcome to the site. :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

NCDave,

Welcome to the Forums 

What part of NC are you in and what do you cook?


----------



## NCDave

Hey Green Eyed Fairy - thanks!

Charlotte NC and pretty much anything and everything. I love grilling/smoking beef/pork/chicken - I make a mean smoked garlic/butter chicken. And if you're in the mood for breakfast, I can whip up some fantastic omelettes!

Recently I made a habanero smoked brisket - that was insane! LOL It was for a contest at work (came in 2nd) - stayed up all night smoking it - started about 10pm, contest was the next day at noon. It was sooooooooooo good - and freakin spicy! I put pics of that up on FB.

Oh man, I'm gettin hungry, hehehehe.

- Dave


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

NCDave said:


> Hey Green Eyed Fairy - thanks!
> 
> Charlotte NC and pretty much anything and everything. I love grilling/smoking beef/pork/chicken - I make a mean smoked garlic/butter chicken. And if you're in the mood for breakfast, I can whip up some fantastic omelettes!
> 
> Recently I made a habanero smoked brisket - that was insane! LOL It was for a contest at work (came in 2nd) - stayed up all night smoking it - started about 10pm, contest was the next day at noon. It was sooooooooooo good - and freakin spicy! I put pics of that up on FB.
> 
> Oh man, I'm gettin hungry, hehehehe.
> 
> - Dave



I hail from Asheville myself 

We recently had a dinner meet up here and some folks from Charlotte, Tennessee and even Cali joined us. The plan is to have another dinner meet up, hopefully in April, but this time in Charlotte. We are hoping that it would get more of the Charlotte/SC people interested in doing quarterly dinner meet ups with us. I'm hoping you can join us in April....

We will be posting about in on the events board  

However, going by what you cook, perhaps we could have a big BBQ over at your house?


----------



## NCDave

Very cool! I'd love to meet everyone for dinner. BBQ at my house is a definite possibility depending on the number of people.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

NCDave said:


> 5. I played lead guitar in an 80's hair-metal band called Smash Alley (yes there is video)




Are any of these you, Dave? Lots of videos by a group called Smash Alley.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DY1X2PrxSvw


----------



## NCDave

Ah nope - there were actually 2 bands called Smash Alley around the same time - we played around the Quad Cities (Iowa/Illinois) and the other band was more in the Chicago area I believe. We did more hair metal and they were more underground/hard core. I recently digitized the video I have so what I'll do is get it edited and posted up on YouTube, then post a link here.


----------



## chubbyncute08

Name: Tess

Age:25
Location:Winters, CA

Profession: Writer/ Exec. Assistant

Music: Everything!

Likes: Travelling, people watching, writing, singing, the arts, theatre, my nephews, food, bbw bashes

Dislikes: Ignorance, judgmental people, racism, fat discrimination

About me: New to the site, been in bbw scene since 05, but just logged on to dims for the first time after lurking for years

Picture: see below! (I hope) 

View attachment face.JPG


----------



## NCDave

Hey Tess! Welcome!


----------



## BHMforBBW

HopeF said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> thanks for the FFA tip! :blush:
> 
> About gaining...i am hoping most of the weight will go to my belly and breasts...
> 
> I am getting a bit of a muffin top...and its fun to squeeze into my jeans!




You're looking good Hope! How's your progress? Are your belly and breasts "blossoming" as you would like? Your wish conjures up so many sexy images in my mind! Including mashing our bellies together! lol


----------



## GutsGirl

Hi, everyone.

Well, here's my story: I am a KBBW (Kinda Big Beautiful Woman; I'm around 20 to 30 pounds overweight, I think, haven't weighed myself in a long while). My boyfriend is an FA. So, I'm checking out the whole culture of fat appreciation/BBW/FA stuff. 

I must say that I had never really felt that good about my body and appearance before I met my boyfriend. Like a lot of girls, I gained weight as I entered puberty, and then I gained some more when I started college. I've just never felt very sexual or sexually attractive to men. So it's nice to have a guy who appreciates my figure... and my personality... and me as a person. I really love him, so we're sort of the campus lovebirds right now. :wubu:

So, a little about me...

I love to write and read. I do a little drawing and in fact my first major was Graphic Design (will be finishing that up this spring, and graduating). I'm going on to study Writing and English... or will if I get a scholarship/grant.

I'm a Christian, heterosexual. I love heavy metal (and play it way too loud): folk metal, black metal, black symphonic metal, thrash metal.... yeah, total metalhead. :happy: I love horror, science-fiction, fantasy films and books, so I'm a nerdy girl. And my favorite dessert is cheesecake, which I have very rarely. I will be scouring the Food section for cheesecake recipes.  :eat2:

What I've seen of this community has been very interesting and informative. I don't know how often I'll post, but it's fun to read and I hope I can contribute to discussions in some way.


----------



## TygerKitty

Hi everyone!

I'm totally new here; have barely even had a chance to look around! I'm not even totally sure how I found this place... just from some other links and things I suppose.

I'm Tyger or TK or whatever version of my screen name you would like to call me... I'm 25 and a graduate student living in Colorado (originally from Wisconsin). Besides school, I'm student teaching which keeps me beyond busy and I am also the head coach at gym where I coach gymnastics... meet season coming up!

I used to be a gymnast/dancer, have never been skinny and have always had the thicker, muscular build of a gymnast which is mostly long gone and replaced by soft curves. I love some of my curves but not all of them; hopefully will gain some more positive attitudes from this place! 

I must admit, I'm a total novice in this realm... I don't even know what FFA and BHM stand for !

Anywho, it says a face pic so this is me... :blush:


----------



## NCDave

Welcome GutsGirl and TygerKitty!! Glad to have you here!


----------



## LadyFae

Hi everyone! I'm quite new to the forum, so thought I should pop in and introduce myself! 

Name: Corrie

Age: 35

Location: Ontario, Canada

Likes: Music (cannot imagine my life without it), movies, reading, writing (poetry and short stories), fashion/hair, volunteering/advocating for various causes, going to concerts, dancing, a beautiful Spring day, green/white tea, flowers, tattoo's/piercings, psychology, philosophy, Halloween and Christmas, laughter, when it's raining while I sleep (I LOVE the sound, I find it calming), and more...

Dislikes: Any of the "ism's," humidity, close-minded views


Wishing everyone a GREAT week/weekend...Cheers!! 


PIC:


----------



## TygerKitty

^^ Totally agree on disliking humidity! Grossness!

Thanks NCDave!


----------



## LadyFae

TygerKitty said:


> ^^ Totally agree on disliking humidity! Grossness!
> 
> Thanks NCDave!





I definitely agree on the "grossness" factor of intense humidity TygerKitty!! I'm not a fan of feeling like I'm going to melt...hehe  

Although I'm a "newbie" as well, welcome to the forum TK !! In the short time I've been here, I've found so much positivity and support...sending all the BEST to you


----------



## Lovelylola

Name: Laura

Age: 31

Location: Coeur d'Alene, Idaho

Likes: Music, dancing, learning, smiling, Summer, parks, holding hands, guys who love BBW's, traveling, reading

Dislikes: Icy roads, extreme cold, drivers who cut you off then slow down, people who block the grocery aisle w/their cart, liars


----------



## Lovelylola

BTW, I'm new to this. Can someone please tell me how to post my pic in the body of the message? Thanks!


----------



## mossystate

Lola, when you click to post a response...there will be, on that page a lil paper clip...click it.... browse for and upload a picture....send the message.


----------



## Paul

chubbyncute08 said:


> Name: Tess
> 
> Age:25
> Location:Winters, CA
> 
> Profession: Writer/ Exec. Assistant
> 
> Music: Everything!
> 
> Likes: Travelling, people watching, writing, singing, the arts, theatre, my nephews, food, bbw bashes
> 
> Dislikes: Ignorance, judgmental people, racism, fat discrimination
> 
> About me: New to the site, been in bbw scene since 05, but just logged on to dims for the first time after lurking for years
> 
> Picture: see below! (I hope)



Welcome ChubbynCute. That's a pretty picture, Thanks for de-lurking.


----------



## wrench13

LadyFae said:


> Hi everyone! I'm quite new to the forum, so thought I should pop in and introduce myself!
> 
> Name: Corrie
> 
> Age: 35
> 
> Location: Ontario, Canada
> 
> Likes: Music (cannot imagine my life without it), movies, reading, writing (poetry and short stories), fashion/hair, volunteering/advocating for various causes, going to concerts, dancing, a beautiful Spring day, green/white tea, flowers, tattoo's/piercings, psychology, philosophy, Halloween and Christmas, laughter, when it's raining while I sleep (I LOVE the sound, I find it calming), and more...
> 
> Dislikes: Any of the "ism's," humidity, close-minded views
> 
> 
> Wishing everyone a GREAT week/weekend...Cheers!!
> 
> 
> PIC:




WOW!!! Canadian Women are Hot! Must be that good health coverage!


----------



## xMissxLaurax

Hello again, all!

I'm a returning member 


and an up to date piccie for you all..ha. 

View attachment 27new.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

*waves hello to all the new people*


----------



## LadyFae

wrench13 said:


> WOW!!! Canadian Women are Hot! Must be that good health coverage!





Ahoy!! Thank you kindly matey, for the very lovely compliment !! Hmmm, could be the good health coverage...could be the maple syrup, it's good for the complexion...hehehe


----------



## LadyFae

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *waves hello to all the new people*



*Waves back to Green Eyed Fairy* 

Thank you for the kind welcome...nice to meet ya


----------



## Adamantoise

LadyFae said:


> Hi everyone! I'm quite new to the forum, so thought I should pop in and introduce myself!
> 
> Name: Corrie
> 
> Age: 35
> 
> Location: Ontario, Canada
> 
> Likes: Music (cannot imagine my life without it), movies, reading, writing (poetry and short stories), fashion/hair, volunteering/advocating for various causes, going to concerts, dancing, a beautiful Spring day, green/white tea, flowers, tattoo's/piercings, psychology, philosophy, Halloween and Christmas, laughter, when it's raining while I sleep (I LOVE the sound, I find it calming), and more...
> 
> Dislikes: Any of the "ism's," humidity, close-minded views
> 
> 
> Wishing everyone a GREAT week/weekend...Cheers!!
> 
> 
> PIC:



Wow,you're beautiful...welcome to Dimensions,Corrie. :bow:


----------



## Adamantoise

xMissxLaurax said:


> Hello again, all!
> 
> I'm a returning member
> 
> 
> and an up to date piccie for you all..ha.



Welcome back!


----------



## imfree

SweetestThing... said:


> hi. i'm not sure what i need to say here. i'm a bbw living on the east coast....snipped...





Tau said:


> Hello
> 
> My name is Tau I'm from South Africa. The name means Lioness in my language.
> 
> ......snipped......





JoeVanHalen said:


> Hey ..
> 
> I'm Joe .. Don't really know what to say here .. snipped....





horus1 said:


> You girls have to stop this.
> There are so many photos of the most magnificent beautiful women here that it is quite literally driving me insane.
> 
> The fat guys with the muscles and showing off,
> well, I just do not go that way.





UWSGuy said:


> Hi everyone, just introducing myself. I'm 35, and I make sports-related internet videos...snipped....





TabithaJames said:


> Name: Tabitha
> Age: forever 28 (if anyone tells u different, beware they are LYING)
> ....snipped....





Nutellan said:


> Hello,
> 
> most of my live, 30 years now, I was not interested in food and weight. Being physically active and having a BMI of about 20, gaining was not part of my world. .......snipped.....





Boris_the_Spider said:


> *waves*
> 
> Already posted in one introduction thread, figured I might as well in here too.
> 
> Name: Simon
> ....snipped....





Tracii said:


> Hello I'm Tracii and have been a visitor to dimensions site for a long time...snipped....





Emmers1974 said:


> Name: Emily or Emmers
> 
> Age: 34
> 
> ...snipped.....





NCDave said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My officially official intro
> 
> I was wondering what to put here, but then I remembered I just put together my 25 random things on Facebook...snipped...





chubbyncute08 said:


> Name: Tess
> 
> Age:25
> Location:Winters, CA
> 
> ....snipped.....





BHMforBBW said:


> You're looking good Hope! How's your progress? Are your belly and breasts "blossoming" as you would like? Your wish conjures up so many sexy images in my mind! Including mashing our bellies together! lol





GutsGirl said:


> Hi, everyone.
> 
> Well, here's my story: I am a KBBW (Kinda Big Beautiful Woman; I'm around 20 to 30 pounds overweight, I think, haven't weighed myself in a long while). My boyfriend is an FA. So, I'm checking out the whole culture of fat appreciation/BBW/FA stuff.
> 
> ...snipped......





LadyFae said:


> Hi everyone! I'm quite new to the forum, so thought I should pop in and introduce myself!
> 
> Name: Corrie
> 
> ...snipped.....





xMissxLaurax said:


> Hello again, all!
> 
> I'm a returning member
> 
> 
> and an up to date piccie for you all..ha.




Hi new Guys. WOW!!!, look at the size of this group of new Guys
who signed up to shop at DimmerLand! I'm the disabled door-greeter,
here at DimmerLand and I welcome all of you to the DimmerLand
SuperBoard Posting Center. I sure missed a BUNCH of you Guys 
during my 8 day hospital stay. Welcome Guys, post, interact, and
have a great time!:bow:


----------



## LadyFae

Adamantoise said:


> Wow, you're beautiful...welcome to Dimensions,Corrie. :bow:



Thank you for the very sweet compliment and kind welcome Adamantoise...Cheers 





imfree said:


> Hi new Guys. WOW!!!, look at the size of this group of new Guys
> who signed up to shop at DimmerLand! I'm the disabled door-greeter,
> here at DimmerLand and I welcome all of you to the DimmerLand
> SuperBoard Posting Center. I sure missed a BUNCH of you Guys
> during my 8 day hospital stay. Welcome Guys, post, interact, and
> have a great time!:bow:



Thank you for such a warm welcome !! Sending all my BEST, I do hope your hospital visit wasn't too serious and that you are feeling better


----------



## imfree

LadyFae said:


> Thank you for the very sweet compliment and kind welcome Adamantoise...Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for such a warm welcome !! Sending all my BEST, I do hope your hospital visit wasn't too serious and that you are feeling better



Thanks for the kind words, LadyFae. I had my second episode 
of serious cellulitis of this year. I survived an 8 day, 1800cal
per day food restriction and heavy IV antibiotic treatment. I'm
doing 9 more days of IV at home and recovering with a 
vengence!


----------



## SSBBWsubmissive

Wow! I recently discovered the forum and have been browsing a week or so now. I'm new here but not so new to Dim Chat rooms. I'm amazed by what I've been reading. The forums are so informative, people sharing their experiences - I'm really enjoying it!

I look forward to more and hope I might be able to contribute as well!  

View attachment harbor2.jpg


----------



## Adamantoise

SSBBWsubmissive said:


> Wow! I recently discovered the forum and have been browsing a week or so now. I'm new here but not so new to Dim Chat rooms. I'm amazed by what I've been reading. The forums are so informative, people sharing their experiences - I'm really enjoying it!
> 
> I look forward to more and hope I might be able to contribute as well!



A warm welcome to you,m'lady.


----------



## imfree

SSBBWsubmissive said:


> Wow! I recently discovered the forum and have been browsing a week or so now. I'm new here but not so new to Dim Chat rooms. I'm amazed by what I've been reading. The forums are so informative, people sharing their experiences - I'm really enjoying it!
> 
> I look forward to more and hope I might be able to contribute as well!



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, SSBBWsubmissive. Have fun
interacting with the world of great people in these forums.
Contribute liberally, as we really do bless each other with
things we've learned.:bow:


----------



## tonynyc

imfree said:


> Thanks for the kind words, LadyFae. I had my second episode
> of serious cellulitis of this year. I survived an 8 day, 1800cal
> per day food restriction and heavy IV antibiotic treatment. I'm
> doing 9 more days of IV at home and recovering with a
> vengence!



*
imFree:

Glad to see that you are getting better- welcome back 

*




SSBBWsubmissive said:


> Wow! I recently discovered the forum and have been browsing a week or so now. I'm new here but not so new to Dim Chat rooms. I'm amazed by what I've been reading. The forums are so informative, people sharing their experiences - I'm really enjoying it!
> 
> I look forward to more and hope I might be able to contribute as well!



*
Welcome SSBBWsubmissive - enjoy the journey
*


----------



## imfree

tonynyc said:


> *
> imFree:
> 
> Glad to see that you are getting better- welcome back
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Welcome SSBBWsubmissive - enjoy the journey
> *



Thanks for the kind words, Tony. God bless you, dude.:bow:


----------



## irishguy_

Hi there, another newbie here.Not sure if this thread is meant to be just for the girls, so apologies if im intruding! I've been a lurker for a while but decided to go ahead and join up and hopefully it works out well!

Im a 21 year old FA from Ireland. We dont seem to have many BBW here in Dublin, and most users here seem to be across the pond and with me also having a big thing for American women, its great to have a site like this where i can hopefully get to chat to some beautiful, interesting, smart and fun women and guys too. Hopefully some of ya out there have a thing for Irish guys


----------



## Adamantoise

irishguy_ said:


> Hi there, another newbie here.Not sure if this thread is meant to be just for the girls, so apologies if im intruding! I've been a lurker for a while but decided to go ahead and join up and hopefully it works out well!
> 
> Im a 21 year old FA from Ireland. We dont seem to have many BBW here in Dublin, and most users here seem to be across the pond and with me also having a big thing for American women, its great to have a site like this where i can hopefully get to chat to some beautiful, interesting, smart and fun women and guys too. Hopefully some of ya out there have a thing for Irish guys



No,it's cool-all new members can post here if they wish,regardless of gender. :bow: Welcome to Dimensions!


----------



## SSBBWsubmissive

Thanks everyone for the kind welcomes


----------



## HAL9000

Hey guys. You all look great


----------



## protuberance

I'm Brian. I rap, draw comic strips, make glasses and act like a guido on a podcast. I'm a silly goose, in general.


----------



## imfree

HAL9000 said:


> Hey guys. You all look great





protuberance said:


> I'm Brian. I rap, draw comic strips, make glasses and act like a guido on a podcast. I'm a silly goose, in general.



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Guys! Make
yourselves at home here and enjoy 
interacting with others in the best forums on
the internet.:bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

MatthewB said:


> Hi! I'm Matt. I'm a 17 year old from the US who generally like comic books, good music and films, and large ladies.




Hey, Matt

Just a head's up that you have to be at least 18 to be a site member. I wouldn't want a mod to come around and boot your ass out so come back when you're 18, ok?


----------



## BitsySpider

Hello everyone, you may call me BitsySpider,

I've been lurking this forum for quite awhile and finally got the courage to make an account last night. I'm usually hesitant when it comes to joining forums of all types but I figured since I kept coming back here to read up I might as well make an account. 

Anyway, I'm a bit nervous as I'm still rather new to this whole community as it was only a few months ago that I really became aware of it. I saw a few videos on youtube of some really cute stuffed belly's and what can I say...I was more than a little intrigued. Since then I've been trying to learn more and more about it, I've always known I've adored pudgy guys just as much as thinner ones, just never knew I could find so many like-minded people! :wubu:

I'm probably blabbering on for too long now, so I guess that's all from me, the newbie FFA :blush: Pleasure to meet you all!


----------



## imfree

BitsySpider said:


> Hello everyone, you may call me BitsySpider,
> 
> I've been lurking this forum for quite awhile and finally got the courage to make an account last night. ....snipped...........



Welcome to Dimensions Forums. BitsySpider. Please make yourself
at home and be blessed in interacting with some of the greatest
people on the internet.:bow:


----------



## BitsySpider

Thank you very much


----------



## Vitralrek

Hey Dimensions. My name is Alex, I used to come here a bit back in the day (1997ish-2005), but have been gone for a while except for in chat occasionally. So, now I am here, let me introduce myself...

Name: Alex
Age: 28
Location: the Tampa Bay area, Florida
Profession: EMT
Music: Punk, Ska, Oi!, Metal
Likes: concerts, movies, fishing, cooking, traveling, hanging out with friends and family, reading, and bbw/ssbbw of course
Dislikes: people who call 911 for BS
picture:


----------



## imfree

Vitralrek said:


> Hey Dimensions. My name is Alex, I used to come here a bit back in the day (1997ish-2005), but have been gone for a while except for in chat occasionally. So, now I am here, let me introduce myself...
> 
> ..........snipped...............



You already know you're in a group of forums
with the greatest people on the internet, so
welcome back, Alex. Enjoy some great 
interaction and be blessed.


----------



## ecnar99

Hello, I am a man who admires full figured women. I am a 38 yr old single from Cleveland, Oh. I enjoyed the stories in the art area of the site.


----------



## Surlysomething

Vitralrek said:


> Hey Dimensions. My name is Alex, I used to come here a bit back in the day (1997ish-2005), but have been gone for a while except for in chat occasionally. So, now I am here, let me introduce myself...
> 
> Name: Alex
> Age: 28
> Location: the Tampa Bay area, Florida
> Profession: EMT
> Music: Punk, Ska, Oi!, Metal
> Likes: concerts, movies, fishing, cooking, traveling, hanging out with friends and family, reading, and bbw/ssbbw of course
> Dislikes: people who call 911 for BS
> picture:



Welcome back. Always nice to have another handsome man around. :bow:


----------



## imfree

ecnar99 said:


> Hello, I am a man who admires full figured women. I am a 38 yr old single from Cleveland, Oh. I enjoyed the stories in the art area of the site.



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Ecnar99. Make
yourself at home and enjoy yourself.:bow:


----------



## imgonnalose

Hey, Im imgonnalose. probably going to spend most of my time in the BHM threads, as this is part of my on going quest to find something...


----------



## shashank

Hey Guys, I am 26 years old male from Delhi. Finding this forum was enlightening and have got a lot more to learn from here.


----------



## imfree

imgonnalose said:


> Hey, Im imgonnalose. probably going to spend most of my time in the BHM threads, as this is part of my on going quest to find something...





shashank said:


> Hey Guys, I am 26 years old male from Delhi. Finding this forum was enlightening and have got a lot more to learn from here.



Welcome to Dimensions, Guys. Make yourselves at home
here and enjoy really good interaction with some of the
greatest, most interesting people on the internet.:bow:


----------



## Santaclear

Welcome to Dimensions, all you noobs!! :bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## PhatChk

Vitralrek said:


> Hey Dimensions. My name is Alex, I used to come here a bit back in the day (1997ish-2005), but have been gone for a while except for in chat occasionally. So, now I am here, let me introduce myself...
> 
> Name: Alex
> Age: 28
> Location: the Tampa Bay area, Florida
> Profession: EMT
> Music: Punk, Ska, Oi!, Metal
> Likes: concerts, movies, fishing, cooking, traveling, hanging out with friends and family, reading, and bbw/ssbbw of course
> Dislikes: people who call 911 for BS
> picture:



Hello Welcome!


----------



## syrah

Hi All 

I'm a long time lurker here, probably two or three years - embarrassingly I have never quite managed to get the guts up to post :doh: 

I'm 27, from the UK, FFA but not really classable as a BBW myself umm and that's it really 

Syrah


----------



## lostjacket

Back after a long hiatus...basically a gf...two moves and a burgeoning consulting biz. Hoping to hop in here more from time to time though. GF had to get comfortable with it first though...


----------



## Dism4l

Hey, newbie here! I just wanted to make myself known to all of the great people here on Dimensions. I look forward to meeting all of you!
Oh, and I know my name sucks haha:doh: I don't know what I was thinking when I made it

Here are some stats about me:
Name: Derek
Age: 18
Location: Aurora, Colorado
Profession: Student
Music: Anything, but predominantly rock and electronic
Likes: Music, relaxing, hanging out with friends, open-minded people, intelligent conversation, and of course, BBWs/SSBBWs:smitten:
Dislikes: Lying, simplistic thoughts, unjustified action, closed-mindedness, and starvation:bow:
About me: I'm an FA who is still a bit shy with himself, but is eagerly warming up to it. Music is one of my biggest passions, and procrastination always gets the best of me (I'm working on it!).


----------



## Adamantoise

syrah said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm a long time lurker here, probably two or three years - embarrassingly I have never quite managed to get the guts up to post :doh:
> 
> I'm 27, from the UK, FFA but not really classable as a BBW myself umm and that's it really
> 
> Syrah





Dism4l said:


> Hey, newbie here! I just wanted to make myself known to all of the great people here on Dimensions. I look forward to meeting all of you!
> Oh, and I know my name sucks haha:doh: I don't know what I was thinking when I made it
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some stats about me:
> Name: Derek
> Age: 18
> Location: Aurora, Colorado
> Profession: Student
> Music: Anything, but predominantly rock and electronic
> Likes: Music, relaxing, hanging out with friends, open-minded people, intelligent conversation, and of course, BBWs/SSBBWs:smitten:
> Dislikes: Lying, simplistic thoughts, unjustified action, closed-mindedness, and starvation:bow:
> About me: I'm an FA who is still a bit shy with himself, but is eagerly warming up to it. Music is one of my biggest passions, and procrastination always gets the best of me (I'm working on it!).



Welcome! :bow: Hope you like it here,newbies!


----------



## shashank

syrah said:


> I'm 27, from the UK, FFA but not really classable as a BBW myself umm and that's it really
> 
> Syrah



Hey..!! Welcome on board.

[Wondering if they make ladies like you in this part of the world or not.:blush:]


----------



## jamesdevise

Hello everyone! Well i've sort of been on and off Dimensions for a little while now just reading the articles every now and then (and lurking), but never posted, but then I saw this topic and thought.....what the heck! Looking forward to saying hello to all.

Name: James
Age: 23
Location: North East England
Profession: Student Loans person
Music: Anything really, recently been listening to Bon Iver, The Broken Family Band and Tv on the Radio....as long as it's good, i'll listen!
Likes: Well obviously BBW's, i'm quite dull as it goes, I love history, read quite a bit and enjoy cycling and football (only in summer)! Anything with mates really.
Dislikes: hmmmm, I have many....buuuut I can't think of any important enough to write here, lets saaaaay......Dancing on Ice!

Oh! before I forget...please can people help me with how to post a picture on here? It seems to be the done thing and I couldn't figure it out!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

jamesdevise said:


> Hello everyone! Well i've sort of been on and off Dimensions for a little while now just reading the articles every now and then (and lurking), but never posted, but then I saw this topic and thought.....what the heck! Looking forward to saying hello to all.
> 
> Name: James
> Age: 23
> Location: North East England
> *Profession: Student Loans person*
> Music: Anything really, recently been listening to Bon Iver, The Broken Family Band and Tv on the Radio....as long as it's good, i'll listen!
> Likes: Well obviously BBW's, i'm quite dull as it goes, I love history, read quite a bit and enjoy cycling and football (only in summer)! Anything with mates really.
> Dislikes: hmmmm, I have many....buuuut I can't think of any important enough to write here, lets saaaaay......Dancing on Ice!
> 
> Oh! before I forget...please can people help me with how to post a picture on here? It seems to be the done thing and I couldn't figure it out!



Ahhhhhhhh hello there...ull regret telling me that! Ive got a few bones I could pick! hehehe, hello and welcome to Dimensions!:bow:


----------



## Adamantoise

jamesdevise said:


> Hello everyone! Well i've sort of been on and off Dimensions for a little while now just reading the articles every now and then (and lurking), but never posted, but then I saw this topic and thought.....what the heck! Looking forward to saying hello to all.
> 
> Name: James
> Age: 23
> Location: North East England
> Profession: Student Loans person
> Music: Anything really, recently been listening to Bon Iver, The Broken Family Band and Tv on the Radio....as long as it's good, i'll listen!
> Likes: Well obviously BBW's, i'm quite dull as it goes, I love history, read quite a bit and enjoy cycling and football (only in summer)! Anything with mates really.
> Dislikes: hmmmm, I have many....buuuut I can't think of any important enough to write here, lets saaaaay......Dancing on Ice!
> 
> Oh! before I forget...please can people help me with how to post a picture on here? It seems to be the done thing and I couldn't figure it out!



Welcome,James. :bow:


----------



## jamesdevise

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ahhhhhhhh hello there...ull regret telling me that! Ive got a few bones I could pick! hehehe, hello and welcome to Dimensions!:bow:



Oh no!! Well just don't pick them with me, I know nothing, but if you call 0141 246 817 the friendly student loans advisers will be more than happy to help, the Student Loans Company values your continued custom!!

...and thankyou for the warm welcome Missy Blue eyes and Adam.


----------



## ilovechococat

Hey guys, just thought I'd introduce myself! I'm new here at Dims. I made an account here when I first go into the BBW/FA scene, and I never really posted. So, here I am now! I'm a mod over at Curvage (no, I don't want to cause a shit storm). I hope there's room for my fatself here, too. 

Name: Choco (Comes from a Sanrio Character named Chococat)/Kristen
Age:18
Location: Texas (South)

I love piercings, tattoos, dying my hair, the interwebz, and food. 

I guess if you have anything more to ask message me. I'll be posting here frequently, too.

My Myspace: www.myspace.com/chocobait

Also, here are some pictures. I recently dyed my hair a reddish color, but here are some pictures of my blonde hair just for variety.


----------



## AnnMarie

Cute as a button, you are - enjoy your time here!


----------



## AnnMarie

Vitralrek said:


> Hey Dimensions. My name is Alex, I used to come here a bit back in the day (1997ish-2005), but have been gone for a while except for in chat occasionally. So, now I am here, let me introduce myself...
> 
> Name: Alex
> Age: 28
> Location: the Tampa Bay area, Florida
> Profession: EMT
> Music: Punk, Ska, Oi!, Metal
> Likes: concerts, movies, fishing, cooking, traveling, hanging out with friends and family, reading, and bbw/ssbbw of course
> Dislikes: people who call 911 for BS
> picture:



Hey there, welcome back!


----------



## Dism4l

ilovechococat said:


> Hey guys, just thought I'd introduce myself! I'm new here at Dims. I made an account here when I first go into the BBW/FA scene, and I never really posted. So, here I am now! I'm a mod over at Curvage (no, I don't want to cause a shit storm). I hope there's room for my fatself here, too.
> 
> Name: Choco (Comes from a Sanrio Character named Chococat)/Kristen
> Age:18
> Location: Texas (South)
> 
> I love piercings, tattoos, dying my hair, the interwebz, and food.
> 
> I guess if you have anything more to ask message me. I'll be posting here frequently, too.
> 
> My Myspace: www.myspace.com/chocobait



Hey Kristen! I'm new here too. It's great to meet you! Welcome to Dimensions. I hope you like it here


----------



## AnnMarie

jamesdevise said:


> Oh! before I forget...please can people help me with how to post a picture on here? It seems to be the done thing and I couldn't figure it out!



Welcome, james. 

To attach an image, scroll to just below the window when you're in the "reply to thread" screen (after hitting "reply" at the bottom or top left corners of the main page of post listings). 

You'll see a small area that says:
Attach Files 


Click Manage Attachments. 

A single window will pop up where you navigate to your image on your computer, then hit upload and when the file name shows, close the window. 

If you'd like to point to an image URL online, you can do that from that window as well. 

Then you can "submit reply" as normal and your image will show as an attachment. 

Any uploaded jpg files must be under 116k, so just keep that in mind.


----------



## removed

Hey all....My name is Sarah but Patronuz is my fave nickname which I use on WOW lol...I am here because I am getting bigger and I love it....someone close to me told me about this site and how much he loves it and well...here I am!!! I am 33 and I live in CT...I am currently about 270lbs...I was 211lbs when I started trying to gain and I love how my body is changing and becoming more womanly...who knew my breast could get bigger lol....I love tats (I have 10) and being with my friendsm watching movies and spending time with my FA god bless him.....I am happy to be here and I can't wait to get to know more peeps....my goal is 300lbs so that's me!!


----------



## Dism4l

Patronuz said:


> Hey all....My name is Sarah but Patronuz is my fave nickname which I use on WOW lol...I am here because I am getting bigger and I love it....someone close to me told me about this site and how much he loves it and well...here I am!!! I am 33 and I live in CT...I am currently about 270lbs...I was 211lbs when I started trying to gain and I love how my body is changing and becoming more womanly...who knew my breast could get bigger lol....I love tats (I have 10) and being with my friendsm watching movies and spending time with my FA god bless him.....I am happy to be here and I can't wait to get to know more peeps....my goal is 300lbs so that's me!!



Welcome to Dimensions! Have fun gaining and good luck in attaining your goal.


----------



## removed

Thank you for making me feel so welcome here...I am just playing around on the site and I love everything it has to offer...wow this is really a great place to be...


----------



## beefoodie

Hello!

Name: Brandie
Age: 23
Location: Northern Calif
Profession: baker/chef
Likes: reading, movies, cooking/baking, photography, food
Dislikes: cilantro
About me: I love to be goofy, and i have a major sweet tooth. 

View attachment DSC00211-1.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome to the site, newbs!


----------



## BarbBBW

Hello one and all!! I love this site. It makes me feel so wonderful!! Love reading from all the members,... so intellligent and accepting Muahhhhh


Name: Barbara
Age: 34
Location: Southern Arizona
Profession: Stay at home Mom
Music: Anything really, Love Hip-Hop, metal, mostly funky dance music!
Likes: I love curves,honest people,random kindness,pickles (hehe) Hershey chocolates, and men who love BBW!
Dislikes: Negativity, ignorance, and judgmental people



I love being a BBW have been one since I can remember. Never dated any boys till i was 17 years old, no boys I ever knew liked "fat girls". So I was with my first boyfriend till I was 24 years old, and then the AOL chatrooms were an explosion for me to learn and accept myself for being a BBW. There were people in this world who liked Fat chicks!! I was so excited. From then on in,... I was so proud to be a Fat chick,... and I say that in a good sense,.. I am FAT,.. that's what I am. And I love it!! I am 5'7 and weigh 288lbs at the moment. I was up to 302lbs, but physically, for me, i was more comfy at this weight. God Bless all the women on here with the strength to show the world that SEXY is FAT Women too!! I still have issues with showing my belly, but I am working on it. Thank you all for your time 
Barb


----------



## removed

Oh thanks you for the welcome...my bf is on this site and recommened I check it out...I love how supportive everyone has been and I look forward to many posts in the future!!


----------



## jamesdevise

Okay! Thanks to AnnMarie for that, here's me looking smug or slightly annoyed at the photographer...you decide!


----------



## BarbBBW

Name: Barbara
Age: 34
Location: Southern Arizona

Likes: fishing,music, movies,cooking/baking, taking pics

Dislikes: Ignorance,jealousy, Judgmental people

About me: I am 5'7 inches tall, I weigh 288lbs at the moment hehe. I love being a BBW. I am married to a wonderful man who adores BBW. I am tired of trying to fit into the click of average size people, just being a pretty face,.. but too fat. I am trying to learn to embrace my weight more, especially my belly :blush:. Having some issues with showing my belly ,..(pics) to other people., and I want to get over that and embrace it the same as i embrace the rest of my body:happy:! So any suggestions would be great. Thank you all for your time and acceptance in advance


----------



## AnnMarie

jamesdevise said:


> Okay! Thanks to AnnMarie for that, here's me looking smug or slightly annoyed at the photographer...you decide!



I pick smug, but you're pulling it off. 

Glad the instructions worked out.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

jamesdevise said:


> Oh no!! Well just don't pick them with me, I know nothing, but if you call 0141 246 817 the friendly student loans advisers will be more than happy to help, the Student Loans Company values your continued custom!!
> 
> ...and thankyou for the warm welcome Missy Blue eyes and Adam.


No problem mate! Hehehe, an dont worry, I was only pulling your leg about the SLC!  Enjoy Dims xxx


----------



## yourbuddyoz

hello friends.

Nice and comfortable here. I'm just a young man living free in Oklahoma these days, trying to be a filmmaker and playing in my band. The usual hipster foolishness.

Obviously I like big girls, big glasses and the occasional snack.







Cheers


----------



## ZosofanCMR

Hello all,

My name is Corbin Reiff
I'm 21
I live in Olympia, Washington

I've been on this board for quite a long time, and never really properly introduced myself.

I play guitar (It's definitely my passion) I'm a Sergeant in the Army, and yeah I am a fan of the big girls.

So...Hi


----------



## elle camino

whoever took that picture must be totally rad.

totally


rad.


----------



## ZosofanCMR

Haha, they were totally rad!


----------



## Surlysomething

ZosofanCMR said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My name is Corbin Reiff
> I'm 21
> I live in Olympia, Washington
> 
> I've been on this board for quite a long time, and never really properly introduced myself.
> 
> I play guitar (It's definitely my passion) I'm a Sergeant in the Army, and yeah I am a fan of the big girls.
> 
> So...Hi



Cute cute.

I still feel like a dirty old woman looking at your picture, legal age or not.


----------



## ZosofanCMR

Haha, no worries


----------



## jamesdevise

missy_blue_eyez said:


> No problem mate! Hehehe, an dont worry, I was only pulling your leg about the SLC!  Enjoy Dims xxx



hahaha, phew! close one, almost pulled your funding in a blind panic!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

ZosofanCMR said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My name is Corbin Reiff
> I'm 21
> I live in Olympia, Washington
> 
> I've been on this board for quite a long time, and never really properly introduced myself.
> 
> I play guitar (It's definitely my passion) I'm a Sergeant in the Army, and yeah I am a fan of the big girls.
> 
> So...Hi


Hmmmmmmmmmmm I recognise that cute little hat headband! Does it belong to a certain Farmer?! hehe Welcome to Dims!


----------



## ZosofanCMR

Maybe it does, haha

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## FredtheFA

Name: Fredo
Age: 23
Location: NW FLA the emerald coast
Profession:Cook extrodinare
Music: Hip hop, Jazz, pretty much anything as long as I can get into it
Likes: Sitting on some of the most beautiful beaches in Florida drinkin beer with the homies, books and video games
Dislikes: annoying, negative people; bigotry
About me: I've lurked here a little over the past year. finally decided to register today. If you want to know more hit me up.
Picture: I will get one up one day I still don't have one on my myspace.


----------



## Cleofatra_74

Wanted to drop by & Welcome the newbies 



Oh & P.S
Why is it there are so many young FA's these days & not when I was a youngin'


----------



## sEcks Factor

I'm finally on after having issues with my registration. I wanted to say hi to all the gorgeous BBW women on here and a special :wink to my wife whom will remain unnamed on here and see if you can figure it out . I have always been attracted to fuller figured women and I nabbed me a good one. 

I honestly believe it takes a certain type of man to be able to handle and appreciate a REAL WOMAN. As my friend Sal and I have said "We both prefer driving the BIG RIGS and I'm a seasoned veteran with my "CDL License". I look forward to meeting and talking with you all.

Love, Peace & Hair Grease! 

All about me:
Name: Chris
Age: 36 (It's the new 25)
Location: Outside Tucson, AZ
Profession: Husband, Father & Lover
Music: Rap, R&B, Hip Hop, Jazz, Top 40, Reggae, basically if it has a funky beat and you can dance to it....why not amirite? 
Likes: Chicago Bears, Sports, Video Games, web surfing, sexin' my woman, playing with our daughter and electronics.
Dislikes: ignorance, walnuts, Green Bay Packers.


----------



## sEcks Factor

Thank you Cleo! It's good to be here among such beautiful women.


----------



## BarbBBW

sEcks Factor said:


> I'm finally on after having issues with my registration. I wanted to say hi to all the gorgeous BBW women on here and a special :wink to my wife whom will remain unnamed on here and see if you can figure it out . I have always been attracted to fuller figured women and I nabbed me a good one.
> 
> I honestly believe it takes a certain type of man to be able to handle and appreciate a REAL WOMAN. As my friend Sal and I have said "We both prefer driving the BIG RIGS and I'm a seasoned veteran with my "CDL License". I look forward to meeting and talking with you all.
> 
> Love, Peace & Hair Grease!
> 
> All about me:
> Name: Chris
> Age: 36 (It's the new 25)
> Location: Outside Tucson, AZ
> Profession: Husband, Father & Lover
> Music: Rap, R&B, Hip Hop, Jazz, Top 40, Reggae, basically if it has a funky beat and you can dance to it....why not amirite?
> Likes: Chicago Bears, Sports, Video Games, web surfing, sexin' my woman, playing with our daughter and electronics.
> Dislikes: ignorance, walnuts, Green Bay Packers.



:smitten::kiss2:Welcome you sexy man!! :smitten::kiss2:


----------



## Miss Jayde

Hi!, This is my first ever post on DIMS, but i've been around for ages reading and stuff.

I've recently gained 12Kg's with the enthsiastic help of a very good encourager, and I found I really really enjoyed the experience and now I dont think 12 Kg is enough...I mean why stop there? After looking on this site I think it has opened my eyes to the beauty of fat, and getting fat or being fat.

Name: Jayde

Age:27

Occupation: Health professional

likes: Shopping, the movies, reading, my horses, cooking, meeting new and interesting people, going out for dinner.

Dislikes: Argumentative or confrontational people, rudeness, racism, bigotry, boredom, moving house, spiders(lol) pointless activities.

It's so nice to finally be able to say hello to people!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

I just stumbled across this site today when I was searching Google for some info about a plus size clothing brand. Loved the forum, so I figured I'd join 


Name: Selena
Age: 31
Location: North Jersey

Likes: Music, Dirty Dancing (the movie), Johnny Castle, Hello Kitty, Graphic Design, Tattoos, Spring, guys who wear glasses, nerds, nighttime... and so much more...

Dislikes: Judgmental people, bimbos, waking up early, summer and humidity.. 

About me: I'm a single Mom of one boy and we live in Jersey. Very down to Earth, possessions and money and toys don't impress me. I love dive bars and great loud rock bands when I go out but love Otis Redding and soulful acoustic music when I'm home alone at night tooling around in Photoshop. I can spend hours playing with Photoshop, I'll read anything if James Patterson wrote it, I love being a girl, I have 6 tattoos but I look like a soccer Mom so no one ever believes it, I've collected Hello Kitty stuff since I was 8 (two of my tats are Hello Kitty) and there's a lot more to me so I'll just leave it at that for now.


----------



## fossilman23

i'm a froggy and i love big bellies


----------



## Slamaga

fossilman23 said:


> i'm a froggy and i love big bellies



Yeah a froggy! do you mean by that youre from Quebec?

Oh! and dare I forgot, hello  and welcome


----------



## imfree

Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Newbies who arrived
3/18/09 to present! Make yourselves at home, here, 
and enjoy interacting with some of the most 
intelligent and interesting people on the internet! I
normally quote you Guys individually, but I've been
overwhelmed by the number of you who arrived during
my 3/19-to-3/23/09 hospital stay. Again, welcome.:bow:


----------



## BarbBBW

imfree said:


> Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Newbies who arrived
> 3/18/09 to present! Make yourselves at home, here,
> and enjoy interacting with some of the most
> intelligent and interesting people on the internet! I
> normally quote you Guys individually, but I've been
> overwhelmed by the number of you who arrived during
> my 3/19-to-3/23/09 hospital stay. Again, welcome.:bow:



glad you are back!! Hope all is going well for you


----------



## NaughtyNerd

im jeremy
28.male.Canada
hope to meet some new nice people here.
i love music big tummies and bums.


----------



## girliebbw

Hi everyone! I'm new here and just wanted to say hello! I'm 29 & live in West Virginia! I was so happy to find this board & I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone


----------



## Cleofatra_74

Hiya NaughtyNerd & girliebbw 

Welcome to you both


----------



## imfree

BarbBBW said:


> glad you are back!! Hope all is going well for you



Thanks for the kind words, BarbBBW. Prayer, bed rest, and an
older doctor's explanation of how MUCH bed rest needed, are
healing me. My body is healing, my spirit is well.:bow:


----------



## succubus_dxb

imfree said:


> Thanks for the kind words, BarbBBW. Prayer, bed rest, and an
> older doctor's explanation of how MUCH bed rest needed, are
> healing me. My body is healing, my spirit is well.:bow:



glad you are well


----------



## imfree

succubus_dxb said:


> glad you are well



Many thanks and blessings to you.:bow:


----------



## Jeff In Wichita

Hi everyone

I'm 36/m, single, and in Wichita KS. I'm average looking and am about 60lb overweight myself.

I'm a beverage salesman by trade and have become an all-around boring person for the past few years. I like to take a bike ride in the park occasionally and I spend too much time watching movies and surfing the net.

I'm here because I am mostly attracted to larger women and it's pretty awesome that there is a place for guys like me.


----------



## KHayes666

DitzyBrunette said:


> I just stumbled across this site today when I was searching Google for some info about a plus size clothing brand. Loved the forum, so I figured I'd join
> 
> 
> Name: Selena
> Age: 31
> Location: North Jersey
> 
> Likes: Music, Dirty Dancing (the movie), Johnny Castle, Hello Kitty, Graphic Design, Tattoos, Spring, guys who wear glasses, nerds, nighttime... and so much more...
> 
> Dislikes: Judgmental people, bimbos, waking up early, summer and humidity..
> 
> About me: I'm a single Mom of one boy and we live in Jersey. Very down to Earth, possessions and money and toys don't impress me. I love dive bars and great loud rock bands when I go out but love Otis Redding and soulful acoustic music when I'm home alone at night tooling around in Photoshop. I can spend hours playing with Photoshop, I'll read anything if James Patterson wrote it, I love being a girl, I have 6 tattoos but I look like a soccer Mom so no one ever believes it, I've collected Hello Kitty stuff since I was 8 (two of my tats are Hello Kitty) and there's a lot more to me so I'll just leave it at that for now.



Damn...I love the summer lol nice to meet you tho


----------



## imfree

Jeff In Wichita said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm 36/m, single, and in Wichita KS. I'm average looking and am about 60lb overweight myself.
> 
> I'm a beverage salesman by trade and have become an all-around boring person for the past few years. I like to take a bike ride in the park occasionally and I spend too much time watching movies and surfing the net.
> 
> I'm here because I am mostly attracted to larger women and it's pretty awesome that there is a place for guys like me.



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Jeff. C'mon in, enjoy yourself and
be blessed by interacting with some of the most interesting people
on the internet.:bow:


----------



## PastaRunner

Hi everyone. I posted in this thread sometime around early November or late October of last year. Is there a way I can go back and edit the post from then where I describe myself? I don't see any sort of edit button on my post. It has some information in it where if somebody from my workplace saw it, they could "put the puzzle pieces together" and guess that it's me, so that's why I'd like to change it. I've already deleted my picture from that Photobucket-like site (whatever it's called), so one of my posts from back then no longer displays my picture.

Also, in case anybody wonders why I have not posted anything in the last few months.... unfortuneately, I'm unable to discuss the reasons for this. I hope that someday things will change.

Edit: Interesting.... I see an edit button on this post I just made, so I'm guessing there must be a time limit on how long I can edit my posts for?


----------



## BarbBBW

PastaRunner said:


> Hi everyone. I posted in this thread sometime around early November or late October of last year. Is there a way I can go back and edit the post from then where I describe myself? I don't see any sort of edit button on my post. It has some information in it where if somebody from my workplace saw it, they could "put the puzzle pieces together" and guess that it's me, so that's why I'd like to change it. I've already deleted my picture from that Photobucket-like site (whatever it's called), so one of my posts from back then no longer displays my picture.
> 
> Also, in case anybody wonders why I have not posted anything in the last few months.... unfortuneately, I'm unable to discuss the reasons for this. I hope that someday things will change.
> 
> Edit: Interesting.... I see an edit button on this post I just made, so I'm guessing there must be a time limit on how long I can edit my posts for?



So People from your work MIGHT know you like FAT CHICKS??? OR FAT MEN??? Booo FIN Hooo
LOL


----------



## BHMforBBW

BarbBBW said:


> So People from your work MIGHT know you like FAT CHICKS??? OR FAT MEN??? Booo FIN Hooo
> LOL



Pastrunner, what exactly are you afraid of? Coming out of your personal hell of a closet, and being embarrassed about your preferences? Or just the persona that you created which might not show you in your best light?

I'm sorry for you. That being said, its that kind of cowardice that sustains the negativity in our society about those who are abundantly blessed with big, soft sensual bodies and really, REALLY appreciate those who are similar!


BarbBBW - AMEN! AMEN! I say to YOU!


----------



## justeenthegreat

Name: Justine.
Age: 23.
Location: Houston.
Profession: Baby momma.
Music: The Smiths, Morrissey, M.I.A, Santogold, Joy Division.
Likes: music, media, crappy blogs, Morrissey.
Dislikes: Dane Cook. ENOUGH ALREADY DANE COOK.
About me: UGH, too hard to say. Just talk to me and you will know about me. 
Picture:






I love to go down on furry animals, I suppose that makes me a furry.


----------



## BarbBBW

BHMforBBW said:


> Pastrunner, what exactly are you afraid of? Coming out of your personal hell of a closet, and being embarrassed about your preferences? Or just the persona that you created which might not show you in your best light?
> 
> I'm sorry for you. That being said, its that kind of cowardice that sustains the negativity in our society about those who are abundantly blessed with big, soft sensual bodies and really, REALLY appreciate those who are similar!
> 
> 
> BarbBBW - AMEN! AMEN! I say to YOU!



Hehehehe Thank you BHMforBBW!! yeah I thought WTF?? when I saw that post hahaha,.. thats Ok ,.... more big squishy, sexy ,curvy goodness for US!!


----------



## KnottyOne

justeenthegreat said:


> Name: Justine.
> Age: 23.
> Location: Houston.
> Profession: Baby momma.
> Music: The Smiths, Morrissey, M.I.A, Santogold, Joy Division.
> Likes: music, media, crappy blogs, Morrissey.
> *Dislikes: Dane Cook. ENOUGH ALREADY DANE COOK.*
> About me: UGH, too hard to say. Just talk to me and you will know about me.
> Picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love to go down on furry animals, I suppose that makes me a furry.



YES!!!! Dane Cook is the WORST thing to happen to comedy ever!!! Oh, and your cute on top of that ^_-. Welcome to the boards, enjoy


----------



## justeenthegreat

Yeah, I will never understand his mass appeal. Its like really, really hes like 45 and still acts like a 21 year old frat douche.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

justeenthegreat said:


> Yeah, I will never understand his mass appeal. Its like really, really hes like 45 and still acts like a 21 year old frat douche.



There are a massive amount of 21yr old frat boy douchebags who see Dane Cook and think .. wait .. I never have to stop being a douchebag?

SCORE!


----------



## Mini

justeenthegreat said:


> Yeah, I will never understand his mass appeal. Its like really, really hes like 45 and still acts like a 21 year old frat douche.



I think you just nailed his mass appeal right there. 21-year-old frat douches are hardly the most discerning customers.


----------



## Lorelai

Greetings!

Name: Lorelai, Curvy Lorelai

Age:35

Hobbies: Singing, Dancing, Cooking, Medieval Re-creation, D&D (Yes I know I'm a geek) Sewing, etc...

Music: Everything from Celtic Folk to Blues

Likes: Intelligent men who know that beauty doesn't have to come in a small package

Dislikes: Stalkers, people who can't manage a sentence without telling me what they'd want to do to me, people who type in txt msg format when sending PM's


----------



## marina82

So I guess I should introduce myself. I am quite happy to have found this forum/website.

Name: Marina 
Age: 26
Location: Northern California
Profession: Family owned retail store and bakery
Music: All genres really depending on what type of mood I am in
Likes: Music, movies, car trips, family, friends, charity work, cooking and baking. Being an Aunt!
Dislikes: People who judge others, and chairs with arms 

Photo: My sisters and I, I am in the middle!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

justeenthegreat said:


> Name: Justine.
> Age: 23.
> Location: Houston.
> Profession: Baby momma.
> Music: The Smiths, Morrissey, M.I.A, Santogold, Joy Division.
> Likes: music, media, crappy blogs, Morrissey.
> Dislikes: Dane Cook. ENOUGH ALREADY DANE COOK.
> About me: UGH, too hard to say. Just talk to me and you will know about me.
> Picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love to go down on furry animals, I suppose that makes me a furry.


Oh my gosh just how adorable are you! Hello welcome to Dims!


----------



## Jessica Jiggles

*Hello all! I am a new member! Yay! I am an SSBBW and my name is Jessica. JJ for short... Jessica Jiggles! I am happy to be here and look forward to getting to know you all! I am 5'8 and 390. Live in Cali, love music of all kinds. I enjoy making friends and getting positive attn! Hope you all have a great day!*


----------



## AnnMarie

Jessica Jiggles said:


> *Hello all! I am a new member! Yay! I am an SSBBW and my name is Jessica. JJ for short... Jessica Jiggles! I am happy to be here and look forward to getting to know you all! I am 5'8 and 390. Live in Cali, love music of all kinds. I enjoy making friends and getting positive attn! Hope you all have a great day!*



Welcome to the boards. Quick advice: reconsider the font/bold/pink - VERY hard to read, painful even. 

Enjoy!! 

*edit, you beat me to it.


----------



## Jessica Jiggles

AnnMarie said:


> Welcome to the boards. Quick advice: reconsider the font/bold/pink - VERY hard to read, painful even.
> 
> Enjoy!!
> 
> *edit, you beat me to it.



Sorry! Yea I didn't mean to do that! Thanks hun!


----------



## Jessica Jiggles

Jeff In Wichita said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm 36/m, single, and in Wichita KS. I'm average looking and am about 60lb overweight myself.
> 
> I'm a beverage salesman by trade and have become an all-around boring person for the past few years. I like to take a bike ride in the park occasionally and I spend too much time watching movies and surfing the net.
> 
> I'm here because I am mostly attracted to larger women and it's pretty awesome that there is a place for guys like me.



Hey Jeff! Glad to have you here! Yes, it is awesome and so nice that guys like you seek us out! I am single too!


----------



## imfree

justeenthegreat said:


> Yeah, I will never understand his mass appeal. Its like really, really hes like 45 and still acts like a 21 year old frat douche.





Lorelai said:


> Greetings!
> 
> Name: Lorelai, Curvy Lorelai
> 
> Age:35
> 
> Hobbies: Singing, Dancing, Cooking, Medieval Re-creation, D&D (Yes I know I'm a geek) Sewing, etc...
> 
> Music: Everything from Celtic Folk to Blues
> 
> Likes: Intelligent men who know that beauty doesn't have to come in a small package
> 
> Dislikes: Stalkers, people who can't manage a sentence without telling me what they'd want to do to me, people who type in txt msg format when sending PM's





Jessica Jiggles said:


> *Hello all! I am a new member! Yay! I am an SSBBW and my name is Jessica. JJ for short... Jessica Jiggles! I am happy to be here and look forward to getting to know you all! I am 5'8 and 390. Live in Cali, love music of all kinds. I enjoy making friends and getting positive attn! Hope you all have a great day!*



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, new Guys. You have
just entered the best fat-positive group of intelligent 
and interesting people on the internet! Make 
yourselves at home and be blessed by some great 
interaction with some really great people.:bow:


----------



## jennylibra74

Who am I: 

I am a 34 years old Hispanic SSBBW (super-sized big beautiful woman over 350lbs). I am 5'10 with black hair and pretty brown eyes. 

Personality: 

I am very laid back and down to earth. I can be shy at first, but once I warm up I never stop talking. lol. I am a very nice and sweet person, but please do not mistake that for being gulliable. I treat people with respect and I only ask you treat me the same way. Don't ask me to be honest if you don't want to hear the truth, because I wont lie to you. 

Hobbies: 

I love photography and I enjoy taking pictures that looks like it should be hanged in a gallery. I love painting, but I havent had time to paint much. Genealogy is another favorite hobby of mine, because I honestly believe that in order to know about your future, you must know your past. 

What do I like to do: 

I love traveling the most. I enjoy hanging out with my best friend Maria. I love to go bargin hunting shopping. I enjoy fine dinning, concerts, movies and shows. 

Long Term Goals: 

I am currently applying to Law School and most likely wont get in, but hey I rather try then ask what if. In the meantime I am trying to figure out what to do next. I want to get my Paralegal Cert. or go on to get my Master in Psychology if Law School doesnt pan out.


----------



## swamptoad

Welcome to the forum, Jenny! :happy: :bow:


----------



## jewels_mystery

Hi Jenny!!! Welcome to the boards. Bargain shopping, a woman after my own heart. I look forward to seeing on the boards. 



jennylibra74 said:


> Who am I:
> 
> I am a 34 years old Hispanic SSBBW (super-sized big beautiful woman over 350lbs). I am 5'10 with black hair and pretty brown eyes.
> 
> Personality:
> 
> I am very laid back and down to earth. I can be shy at first, but once I warm up I never stop talking. lol. I am a very nice and sweet person, but please do not mistake that for being gulliable. I treat people with respect and I only ask you treat me the same way. Don't ask me to be honest if you don't want to hear the truth, because I wont lie to you.
> 
> Hobbies:
> 
> I love photography and I enjoy taking pictures that looks like it should be hanged in a gallery. I love painting, but I havent had time to paint much. Genealogy is another favorite hobby of mine, because I honestly believe that in order to know about your future, you must know your past.
> 
> What do I like to do:
> 
> I love traveling the most. I enjoy hanging out with my best friend Maria. I love to go bargin hunting shopping. I enjoy fine dinning, concerts, movies and shows.
> 
> Long Term Goals:
> 
> I am currently applying to Law School and most likely wont get in, but hey I rather try then ask what if. In the meantime I am trying to figure out what to do next. I want to get my Paralegal Cert. or go on to get my Master in Psychology if Law School doesnt pan out.


----------



## jennylibra74

Jewel, 


Thank you for the nice warm welcome I look forward to getting to know you!

Jenny


----------



## jennylibra74

Thanks Swamptoad for the welcome!


----------



## blackghost20t

Hello, 
I am a 31 year old male living in the midwest. I was directed to this site by a bbw i met on another web site. I am a fan of curves on a woman. So this is a great website for that! Not sure what else to say right now!


----------



## jennylibra74

Welcome Ghost! Be sure to join the chatroom I look forward to meeting you


----------



## katherine22

Hi-Everyone,

I am Katherine, and I am currently finishing my master's degree. I am also a jazz enthusiast as well as a student of philosophy. I am a painter as well who is interested in abstract art. Looking to have interesting conversation about topics of interest to this community.


----------



## jennylibra74

Hi Katherine! Its nice to meet you.


----------



## BarbBBW

Welcome all Newbies, Kinda a newbie myself  so glad you could join us!!
Muahhhhh


----------



## jennylibra74

Hi BarbBBW thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Welcome all newbies!


----------



## imfree

jennylibra74 said:


> Who am I:
> 
> I am a 34 years old Hispanic SSBBW (super-sized big beautiful woman over 350lbs). I am 5'10 with black hair and pretty brown eyes.
> 
> Personality:
> 
> I am very laid back and down to earth. I can be shy at first, but once I warm up I never stop talking. lol. ..........snipped.............





blackghost20t said:


> Hello,
> I am a 31 year old male living in the midwest. I was directed to this site by a bbw i met on another web site. I am a fan of curves on a woman. So this is a great website for that! Not sure what else to say right now!
> 
> [.........snipped img...............





katherine22 said:


> Hi-Everyone,
> 
> I am Katherine, and I am currently finishing my master's degree. I am also a jazz enthusiast as well as a student of philosophy. I am a painter as well who is interested in abstract art. Looking to have interesting conversation about topics of interest to this community.



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, new Guys. You've found
a group of forums inhabited by some of the most amazing
people on the internet! Be blessed by some really great
interaction with a bunch of really great people.:bow:


----------



## BarbBBW

jennylibra74 said:


> Hi BarbBBW thanks for the warm welcome!



You are Welcome Jenny,.. i like u already because you are a Libra like me,... US LIBRA'S RULE!!!! and we are the same age too!! Muahhhhh


----------



## katherine22

Hi-Jennylibra,


Thanks for your welcome.


katherine22


----------



## Cleofatra_74

Welcome newbies


----------



## Skinny6ft4

hi all... i've posted a couple of times here so far, but thought i should say hello on this general introduction thread, too.

my name is david, and i live in los angeles where i work as a composer. i'm a "small tall" guy... 6'3.5" (i usually round up) with an unusually narrow frame and an extremely wiry build. i'm a total featherweight.

for me, opposites attract... that's what drew me to find dimensions while searching around on-line. as an artist, contrasts of all kinds have always appealed to me. so, it's not a big leap in logic to see how this extends to matters of sexual attraction as well. i think size differences and physical contrasts are awesome! 

i also have discovered that i can relate to many of the issues and challenges facing big people... just from the opposite side of the coin. i feel a very genuine empathy with the fat acceptance movement. maybe it sounds weird for a scrawny dude like myself to make this statement, but it's true! 

View attachment DFL 000.jpg


----------



## imfree

Skinny6ft4 said:


> hi all... i've posted a couple of times here so far, but thought i should say hello on this general introduction thread, too.
> 
> my name is david, a.....snipped.........



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, David. Make yourself
at home, here, and interact with some really great 
people.:bow:


----------



## KatsPyjamas

Hi lovelies! I'm Katie, 24, from England.

I love music (Sparks, Todd Rundgren, Magazine, Super Furry Animals), comedy (The Mighty Boosh, Vic & Bob, Father Ted).

I'm an artist of sorts.

I love being a BBW, I love other BBWs, and I love people who love them


----------



## jennylibra74

Hi Katie its nice to meet you!


----------



## KHayes666

KatsPyjamas said:


> Hi lovelies! I'm Katie, 24, from England.
> 
> I love music (Sparks, Todd Rundgren, Magazine, Super Furry Animals), comedy (The Mighty Boosh, Vic & Bob, Father Ted).
> 
> I'm an artist of sorts.
> 
> I love being a BBW, I love other BBWs, and I love people who love them



You really are pretty


----------



## bigcityva

Hey all Richard checking in!!


----------



## AnnMarie

Welcome newbies!


----------



## BarbBBW

Welcome all newbies!!! I am not good at multi quoting,..so please excuse me lol
You all look great,.. Handsome men! sexy women whewwww I love DIMS!! hehe


----------



## imfree

KatsPyjamas said:


> Hi lovelies! I'm Katie, 24, from England.
> 
> I love music (Sparks, Todd Rundgren, Magazine, Super Furry Animals), comedy (The Mighty Boosh, Vic & Bob, Father Ted).
> 
> I'm an artist of sorts.
> 
> I love being a BBW, I love other BBWs, and I love people who love them
> 
> ........snipped img...........





bigcityva said:


> Hey all Richard checking in!!
> ..........snipped img...............



Hi Katie and Richard. Welcome to Dimensions Forums, the best
spot on the internet to interact with really great people.:bow:


----------



## largenlovely

lots of new and interesting people  welcome folks


----------



## sharondell

Hi my names shaz just joined , i like shopping shoes , handbags ok ill be honest if its a shop and its open im in it


----------



## imfree

sharondell said:


> Hi my names shaz just joined , i like shopping shoes , handbags ok ill be honest if its a shop and its open im in it




Welcome to Dimensions Forums, SharonDell. These forums
are a shop 'till you drop bunch of great people to interact
with! Have fun.:bow:


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

I guess you could say that I'm a sort of FFA but still stuck in the closet unsure of whether or not to come out. I don't know when it started or why but I can remember something from as far back as maybe 9 finding some sort of strange sensation with being softer than I was. But never acted on my feelings I just kept them quiet and went with the societal norms I guess. It's just so hard to undo 26 years of media brainwashing about fat-phobias.


----------



## swinglifeaway

I'm Brian, nice to meet you 

I thought I'd take the recommendation and say hello here first to get to know anyone. Here's a pic of me






I'm on Fantasyfeeder too under the same username but these boards seem much more populated with awesome people so I think I'll be returning frequently :happy:


----------



## swinglifeaway

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> I guess you could say that I'm a sort of FFA but still stuck in the closet unsure of whether or not to come out. I don't know when it started or why but I can remember something from as far back as maybe 9 finding some sort of strange sensation with being softer than I was. But never acted on my feelings I just kept them quiet and went with the societal norms I guess. It's just so hard to undo 26 years of media brainwashing about fat-phobias.



I find it's actually more acceptable for women to like larger men. Although yeah social phobias are horrible, we feel for ya.


----------



## Adamantoise

A big and warm welcome to all the new folks!


----------



## carolscairns

I am new on here, just wanted to say hello. I am a 47 year old bbw, located in Missouri, USA.


----------



## Cleofatra_74

> A big and warm welcome to all the new folks!




*What he said *


----------



## swamptoad

shellbelle said:


> i'm a newbie
> 
> Name: michelle
> 
> Age: 23
> 
> Location: buffalo, ny
> 
> Profession: tutor / student
> 
> Music: i'm pretty much all over the place with this... everything from black flag to iron maiden to kelly clarkson to leadbelly to styx. i really like styx these days.
> 
> Likes: it's funny answering this question anymore because i've been a college student so long that i forgot what i ACTUALLY like. i like the fall in buffalo, writing bad poetry, having the best sex ever every time, reading richard brautigan, and watching lost and battlestar galactica.
> 
> Dislikes: pretentiousness, mostly.
> 
> About me: i'm a 23 year old fat girl who's still really coming to terms with EVERYTHING, including the fact that i am fat and will always be fat. i'm a student at the university at buffalo, and i study english/global gender studies/sociology. i plan to pursue a phd in sociology, with an emphasis on gender and bodies. i love judith butler and jacques derrida. i also love reading graphic novels, and sleeping under trees.
> picture:



*waves at the newbie* :happy:


----------



## imfree

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> I guess you could say that I'm a sort of FFA but still stuck in the closet unsure of whether or not to come out. I don't know when it started or why but I can remember something from as far back as maybe 9 finding some sort of strange sensation with being softer than I was. But never acted on my feelings I just kept them quiet and went with the societal norms I guess. It's just so hard to undo 26 years of media brainwashing about fat-phobias.





swinglifeaway said:


> I'm Brian, nice to meet you
> 
> I thought I'd take the recommendation and say hello here first to get to know anyone. Here's a pic of me
> 
> ..........snipped img..........
> I'm on Fantasyfeeder too under the same username but these boards seem much more populated with awesome people so I think I'll be returning frequently :happy:





carolscairns said:


> I am new on here, just wanted to say hello. I am a 47 year old bbw, located in Missouri, USA.



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, new Guys. These forums
are a great way to interact with great people.:bow:


----------



## KnottyOne

sharondell said:


> Hi my names shaz just joined , i like shopping shoes , handbags ok ill be honest if its a shop and its open im in it



I am the exact same way, shopping=win haha. Welcome, hope you enjoy yourself here


----------



## Elvid

Hi, 36-year-old BHM (well BM anyway not too sure about the H)

Living in Jersey, Channel Islands (a few miles off the French coast)

For the past 16 years or so I've been relentlessly gymming-it trying to keep the pounds off...however, I've always loved larger-size ladies and five years ago I married a beautiful BBH (my wife Liz is 5'3" 230 lbs) and last year I finally started getting a bit slack with the gym and the constant diet...wifey and I both loved the extra few inches, and now just a year on I'm 2 stone heavier and loving every minute of it

God the thrill I get going into the clothes shops to buy bigger trousers...I always buy a size too large then stop off at the cake shop to ensure they won't be big for too long. Had a couple of panic attacks when I've thought "what the hell am I doing??!!" but Liz has encouraged me and assured me that she loves the new squishy tummy and boobies so at the moment it's on the increase again. Thanks to piggying-up loads of easter eggs I've managed to reach my target weight of 17stone, am Very pleased with myself 

Anyway just found this site last night and joined today, this is my first post so A BIG HELLO to everyone and hope to chat soon...!


----------



## BarbBBW

Welcome all newbies!!!


----------



## BigCutieSteph

Name: Stephenie
Age: 18 until next month 
Location: South Carolina
Profession: Student and soon-to-be model
Music: Pretty much anything. All genres of Rock, mostly Classic. Rap, some Country, Top 20 stuff.
Likes: Rock Band & Guitar Hero, LOLCats, MySpace, Movies, Partying, Eating 
Dislikes: A lot of stuff. Lol.
About me: I'm never good at trying to describe my self. It always comes off as cheesy.
Picture: There's one on my profile


----------



## imfree

BigCutieSteph said:


> Name: Stephenie
> Age: 18 until next month
> Location: South Carolina
> Profession: Student and BigCutie (Soon)
> .............snipped................



Hahaha!!!, yah, I looked, you're adorable!
Welcome to Dimensions Forums. Have a
great time interacting with some really
great people here.:bow:


----------



## BigBeth

Name: Beth
Age: 19
Location: London
Profession: Student
Music: Most things, i'm open to hearing anything 
Likes: Clothes, Friends, Parties, Eating (alot!)
Dislikes: The Sun


----------



## qwertyman173

BigBeth said:


> Name: Beth
> Age: 19
> Location: London
> Profession: Student
> Music: Most things, i'm open to hearing anything
> Likes: Clothes, Friends, Parties, Eating (alot!)
> Dislikes: The Sun



Another Londoner! But I take it you mean the tabloid rag rather than the thing in the sky?


----------



## BigBeth

qwertyman173 said:


> Another Londoner! But I take it you mean the tabloid rag rather than the thing in the sky?



Of course the awful newspaper, i don't know what i'd do without the real sun!


----------



## imfree

BigBeth said:


> Name: Beth
> Age: 19
> Location: London
> Profession: Student
> Music: Most things, i'm open to hearing anything
> Likes: Clothes, Friends, Parties, Eating (alot!)
> Dislikes: The Sun



Hi BigBeth, welcome to Dimensions Forums.
Enjoy yourself and make new friends in 
these forums.:bow:


----------



## BigCutieSteph

imfree said:


> Hahaha!!!, yah, I looked, you're adorable!
> Welcome to Dimensions Forums. Have a
> great time interacting with some really
> great people here.:bow:



Thank you so much n_n


----------



## Fenrisulfr

*Name:* Josh
*Age:* 18 (Just became able to join this week.  )
*Location:* Upstate New York
*Profession:* Student
*Music:* Mostly classic rock
*Likes:* Neuroscience, chemistry, literature, music, and cooking for friends
*Dislikes:* The wrapping and stickers on CDs and DVDs. What kind of sadistic company would do that to people?
*About me:* I'm a bigger guy, and truly like girls of all sizes. Weight really isn't much of an issue for me in a partner, but I do have an admitted weakness for bigger girls.

I don't have any recent pictures at the moment, I'll try to amend that at some point.


----------



## imfree

Fenrisulfr said:


> *Name:* Josh
> *Age:* 18 (Just became able to join this week.  )
> ...........snipped...............



Welcome to Dimensions Forums and Legal Majority, Josh.
Make yourself at home and interact with some really
great people here.:bow:


----------



## BobbyTwoChins

Name: Bob
Age: 31
Location: Warrenton VA
Profession: Programmer (not a geek or nerd, per se)
Music: Some classic Metal, Blues.
Likes: Cars, off-roading, racing, the desert, cats.
Dislikes: Whiners, dogs, most sports.


----------



## Surlysomething

BobbyTwoChins said:


> Name: Bob
> Age: 31
> Location: Warrenton VA
> Profession: Programmer (not a geek or nerd, per se)
> Music: Some classic Metal, Blues.
> Likes: Cars, off-roading, racing, the desert, cats.
> Dislikes: Whiners, dogs, most sports.



Welcome to the site B2C! :bow:


----------



## imfree

BobbyTwoChins said:


> Name: Bob
> Age: 31
> Location: Warrenton VA
> Profession: Programmer (not a geek or nerd, per se)
> Music: Some classic Metal, Blues.
> Likes: Cars, off-roading, racing, the desert, cats.
> Dislikes: Whiners, dogs, most sports.
> 
> .........snipped img..........



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Bob. Have a great time and 
interact with some really cool people in these forums.:bow:


----------



## MatthewB

Hi! I'm Matt! I'm 18, so I'm just getting started in the world, as it were! 

I've sort of lurked around these areas for ages, peeking in and reading some of the stories, but I've finally decided to be bold for once and take the plunge. :happy:

Location: Southern New England, so I've got me a hankerin' for some clam cakes! 
Profession: Is Internet posting considered a job?
Music: Rock, classical, film scores
Likes: Reading, writing, movies, standing on the porch on a beautiful spring day and basking in the sun
Dislikes: Would you believe 'Rithmetic? 
About me: I'm pretty slender (always have been), but I've liked larger girls for ages... hence, that's why I'm here!


----------



## NiaLady

Name: Courtney
Age: 32
Location: Boston
Profession: Project Mngr
Music: Older stuff, motown, soul
Likes: independent movies, dive bars, laughing
Dislikes: show-offs
About me: Just joined the board to say hello to possible new friends at the NJ bash next weekend! So excited!


----------



## imfree

NiaLady said:


> Name: Courtney
> Age: 32
> Location: Boston
> Profession: Project Mngr
> Music: Older stuff, motown, soul
> Likes: independent movies, dive bars, laughing
> Dislikes: show-offs
> About me: Just joined the board to say hello to possible new friends at the NJ bash next weekend! So excited!



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, NiaLady. You'll meet some really
great people in these forums and at the bash.:bow:


----------



## imfree

MatthewB said:


> Hi! I'm Matt! I'm 18, so I'm just getting started in the world, as it were!
> 
> I've sort of lurked around these areas for ages, peeking in and reading some of the stories, but I've finally decided to be bold for once and take the plunge. :happy:
> 
> ..........snipped......... I'm pretty slender (always have been), but I've liked larger girls for ages... hence, that's why I'm here!



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, MatthewB. You'll meet
many great people in these forums.:bow:


----------



## MatthewB

imfree said:


> Welcome to Dimensions Forums, MatthewB. You'll meet many great people in these forums.:bow:


Thanks, I hope so!


----------



## aussieamazonwoman

Hey there all,

My name is Kay and Im an Australian BBW (well after reading thriugh some of the various debates on the topic, I could be anywhere from a BBW - kind of SSBBW, whatever!)

Anyway, I have been reading the forums with great interest and hope to make some nice friends here. i will upload a picture, when i work out how to!

Have a great day

Kay


----------



## Davastav

aussieamazonwoman said:


> Hey there all,
> 
> My name is Kay and Im an Australian BBW (well after reading thriugh some of the various debates on the topic, I could be anywhere from a BBW - kind of SSBBW, whatever!)
> 
> Anyway, I have been reading the forums with great interest and hope to make some nice friends here. i will upload a picture, when i work out how to!
> 
> Have a great day
> 
> Kay



Welcome to the site Kay - some very interesting perspective on things in this forum and lots of cool people...

David


----------



## imfree

aussieamazonwoman said:


> Hey there all,
> 
> My name is Kay and Im an Australian BBW (well after reading thriugh some of the various debates on the topic, I could be anywhere from a BBW - kind of SSBBW, whatever!)
> 
> Anyway, I have been reading the forums with great interest and hope to make some nice friends here. i will upload a picture, when i work out how to!
> 
> Have a great day
> 
> Kay



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Kay. You'll make friends
with many great people in these forums.:bow:


----------



## RobbFix

*Name:* 
Robb
*Age:* 
31
*Location:* 
Htown Texas
*Profession:* 
Computer Nerd
*Music:* 
Everything except country or anything by Brittany Spears
*Likes:* 
Working out, spending family time with daughter, movies, anime, kung fu, anything edible, history, guns, swords, knives, armor, drugs, and my pitbull "Muffin Man" 
*Dislikes:* 
Country Music, Brittany Spears, KISS and anything from the 80's (if it was before the internet, it was before me). I don't like reality TV but somehow I end up watching big brother, survivor, solitary 2.0, the biggest loser and more. 
*About me:* 
Like 90% of my family I have a serious weight problem, at the age 15 I was wearing size 40 jeans. By the time I reached age 30 I was wearing size 50 jeans and shoveling in food with wanton abandon for calories or nutritional value. I had been admitted to the ER twice with high blood pressure and my doctor insisted I make a health change to risk death. After a couple weeks of being angry at the doctor for calling me "fat" I realized I was indeed morbidly obese and I had to make a change in my health or I wouldn't live another 30 years. I had horrible sleep apnea, chronic joint pain, I was suffering from the initial stages of C.O.P.D. and I was well beyond stage II hypertension. A little over a year ago (15 month to be exact) I started losing weight for my health, myself, and my family. I have since quit drinking, drugs, smoking (the big one), and I've lost almost 100 lbs and I currently take no medication for anxiety, depression, blood pressure, or cholesterol. My wife is 10 lbs heavier than I am (5'10 and 250ish) and we are both looking to lean out slowly as we make lower calorie meal choices and get plenty of exercise and resistance training. 

Maybe I am in the wrong place, I don't know. I know it sounds strange but I have been overweight my entire life and it never affected my personality, my ability to live, love, or act. Only when my health declined did I become aware of my body, which I am not molding and forging into steel. But again, I am not doing it because of society or .... I don't even feel an explanation is warranted. I simply understand the jeers, the looks, the plight.

One year of progress (331 lbs to 239 lbs)


----------



## imfree

RobbFix said:


> *Name:*
> Robb
> *Age:*
> 31
> *Location:*
> Htown Texas
> [.......snipped.........



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Rob. There's a whole world
of great people to interact with in these forums.:bow:


----------



## BarbBBW

Hi all newbies!! welcome!!!


----------



## Lina

Name: Lina
Age: 26
Location: San Francisco
Profession: Ringtones stuff...
Music: Everything, especially the really good kind of music.
Likes: Movies, Playing the accordion, people who do their dishes in a timely manner, graphic design stuff, tattoos, & the sun.
Dislikes: Cleaning the kitty litter, mean homeless people, do-it-yourself hair-dye jobs
About me: I recently hung out with some people from this site and had the most amazing weekend. I heard about size acceptance only a few months ago and it has really opened my eyes and helped me embrace myself. I appreciate all the great people on this site.View attachment 62541


----------



## DrFill

Hi all,

I just found out about this site, or rather, I just found out that there was a name for my preferring big women. I've always been open about it and never really gave it much thought, so I haven't been looking online to try and find a name for it. The way I see it it's just about how you're wired - some people like blonds or brunettes or women with big lips or small feet or [insert preference]; I happen to like big women, and big bellies in particular.

I am happy though to see that there are entire communities devoted to our mutual preference.

Name: Tom

Age: 36

Location: NC

Profession: CEO (previously research scientist, but was recruited to the industry)

Music: At the moment Canadian Post-Rock

Likes: Kind & friendly people, my work, hanging out with people who enjoy a good time with lot's of food and drink.

Dislikes: Irrationality.

About me: Physically I'm tall and skinny, but with a strong preference for big women. Emotionally I'm very level-headed. I guess I would probably be considered an intellectual, although I don't think of myself that way.


----------



## Tad

Welcome Tom! For sure I'd suggest you go and check the (still quite new) FA board here, lot's of good thought provoking stuff for FA there.



DrFill said:


> Location: NC
> 
> Music: At the moment Canadian Post-Rock




Also I'm curious how someone in North Carolina got into "Canadian Post-Rock," and for that matter, exactly what is post-rock? (just curious!)

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## DrFill

Hi Ed,

Thanks for the warm welcome! I will certainly reed and learn as much as I can (in fact, I'm doing it right now!) - I'm very happy to have found this site and the FA community.

Well, I'm actually not a North Cackalacky native, and most recently came from the NW (which is where I learned about the Canadian music scene). Post-Rock would probably best be defined as long, dynamic, instrumental and hypnotic songs. If you are interested, check out a band called "Godspeed You! Black Emperor" - they would probably be the best place to start.

Thanks again for the warm welcome - I'll try to stay active in the forums to whatever the extent that my time limits allow.

Tom


----------



## undrcovrbrothr

I'm brand new on the forums, and after three days, finally able to introduce myself  My new sig explains the name, but now more about me... I'm a good-natured, laugh at myself kinda guy who just happens to be a proud FA. Life is getting a lot better for us out there, and it is awesome to see so many of us all here. I'm happy to have found this site and have the opportunity to talk about all sorts of relevant things. I'm excited to be here!


----------



## mrs elminster

Name: Cheryl

Age: 34

Location: KS

Profession: tax preparer and mother/wife

Music: most anything but hard rock/ punk

Likes: my children, my husband a long time dimensions follower, my job, my friends, my animals 
Dislikes: stupid people

About me: I've been with my hubby for 5 years and he has always been a FA. He's encouraged me to look on the site and eventually join. I've been a BBW for years and finally accept myself for who I am. 
www.myspace.com/cheryl_christopher
For pics that I have.


----------



## imfree

Lina said:


> Name: Lina
> Age: 26
> Location: San Francisco
> Profession: Ringtones stuff...
> Music: Everything, especially the really good kind of music.
> ...snipped...





DrFill said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just found out about this site, or rather, I just found out that there was a name for my preferring big women.....snipped.....
> Name: Tom
> 
> Age: 36
> 
> Location: NC
> 
> Profession: CEO (previously research scientist, but was recruited to the industry)
> 
> ....snipped......





undrcovrbrothr said:


> I'm brand new on the forums, and after three days, finally able to introduce myself  My new sig explains the name, but now more about me... I'm a good-natured, laugh at myself kinda guy who just happens to be a proud FA. Life is getting a lot better for us out there, and it is awesome to see so many of us all here. I'm happy to have found this site and have the opportunity to talk about all sorts of relevant things. I'm excited to be here!





mrs elminster said:


> Name: Cheryl
> 
> Age: 34
> 
> Location: KS
> 
> Profession: tax preparer and mother/wife
> 
> Music: most anything but hard rock/ punk
> 
> Likes: my children, my husband a long time dimensions follower, my job, my friends, my animals
> Dislikes: stupid people
> 
> About me: I've been with my hubby for 5 years and he has always been a FA. He's encouraged me to look on the site and eventually join. I've been a BBW for years and finally accept myself for who I am.
> www.myspace.com/cheryl_christopher
> For pics that I have.



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, new Guys You'll find many great
people to interact with in these forums. We're all on a similar
journey to self acceptance and peace. Be blessed. :bow:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr

imfree said:


> Welcome to Dimensions Forums, new Guys You'll find many great
> people to interact with in these forums. We're all on a similar
> journey to self acceptance and peace. Be blessed. :bow:



Thanks, that is very kind of you!! I hope to fit right in


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Name: Robin

Age: 20 

Location: NYC 

Profession: College student- Fashion major 

Music: A love everything. Really I do lol. Country is probably my favorite genre. 

Likes: Hanging out with friends, time off, vacations, warm days (Not hot- or cold- just warm lol) flip flops, listening to my ipod, animals, going out to eat

Dislikes: Extreme weather (Too hot or too cold is NOT good) Ignorance, people who are intentionally mean. 

About me: Hey everyone! My name is Robin, I'm 20 and I'm a bbw. I came across this place by accident really, but do glad I did! I live in New York (The Bronx to be exact) but go to school in the city so I'm always there lol. I'm a Fashion major, and my main reason for that is to break the sterotype that big girls can't be in the fashion industry. I think it's crap, so I am here to prove it wrong LOL! 

Physically I'm a blonde with green eyes, and obviously a whole lot of curves LOL 

Looking forward to chatting with you all!


----------



## mrs elminster

Thank you  My hubby has been telling me to post for awhile now. I've read alot of threads already lol.


----------



## Orsetti

Ok, after some years of reading, I thought it would be time to become a member. I`ve always been an FA and happy with it. My weight is about 275lbs and slowly growing. Not by purpose, but by fun at eating (before someone asks).

Some other stats:

Name: Markus
Age: 35
Location: Munich/Bavaria/Germany = Home of the Oktoberfest
Profession: I`m filming events and weddings
Music: Rock, Classic, Pop
Likes: Films, Documentations, My PC, Barbecue, Good Selfconciousness
Dislikes: People, that are strictly unwilling to use their brains

Nice to be on board

Greetings

Markus


----------



## imfree

Orsetti said:


> Ok, after some years of reading, I thought it would be time to become a member. I`ve always been an FA and happy with it......snipped.....



Hertzliche wilcomen zum Dimensions Forums(my German's a little rusty).
You'll meet a whole world of interesting people to interact with in these
forums.

I actually enjoy VLF, electronics, and a little amateur 
video production, myself. I shot this one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JFRrJBySTc


----------



## imfree

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Name: Robin
> 
> Age: 20
> 
> Location: NYC
> 
> Profession: College student- Fashion major
> 
> Music: A love everything. Really I do lol. Country is probably my favorite genre.
> 
> Likes: Hanging out with friends, time off, vacations, warm days (Not hot- or cold- just warm lol) flip flops, listening to my ipod, animals, going out to eat
> 
> ....snipped...../QUOTE]
> 
> Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Robin. You'll find many great
> people to chat and interact with in these forums. Rock that
> fashion world, too, girl!:bow:


----------



## music_maid

Age: 19

Location: Canada

Profession: University student

Music: Bob Dylan, Led Zeppelin, Chopin, John Coltrane

Likes: Sweets, playing music, women/men, witty conversation

I am not really all that heavy now but here's my progress within a year's time:

Before: 







After:


----------



## Tad

Welcome Music Maid--always great to see more Canadians here! (and feel free to go post on the Canada board, might find some others near you).

Also very cute in both pics, I think you have the sort of looks that will shine through at any size


----------



## AK_the_FA

Hey everybody,

I've been following Dimensions for ages now, finally realized that it's time to create a profile and actually talk to some of the people here.

I'm a 20 year old jersey boy, going to school to be an engineer but currently working on cars. 

I'm into photography. 

I've been writing weight-gain stories since I was a kid, and some of them are up on FantasyFeeder. I'm working on one that I started in like, June '08 and hoping to finish it up and show it to ya guys. 

Likes: watermellon, my gf's belly, movies, driving, Rita's Italian Ice, reading, writing, stuff like that. 
Dislikes: I don't have 'pet peeves', I have major psychotic hatreds for stupid people. (Anybody else recognize the George Carlin reference right there?)

Nice to meet ya!


-AK the FA


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Ohh forgot to post a picture! 

This is me and my aunt back in February- obviously I'm on the right LOL!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Ohh forgot to post a picture!
> 
> This is me and my aunt back in February- obviously I'm on the right LOL!



Omg girl, you are sooooo beautiful!


----------



## Malfiore

Hello to everyone on the forum. Been an avid reader for quite some time just haven't posted as of yet. I am from the Midwest. I enjoy traveling, oil painting, non-fictional reading, especially True-Crime and Forensics. I love thunderstorms. The stronger the better. I am into all types of musical genres besides most rap, though I never had a problem with Run Dmc, pre -1990. Right now I am into a 1980's music phase. I really enjoyed that music then as much as I do now. I don't care for new country, post 1980. I am quite easy going, have a good sense of humor and would like to chat with some new people. Nice meeting everyone. Malfiore


----------



## Adamantoise

Malfiore said:


> Hello to everyone on the forum. Been an avid reader for quite some time just haven't posted as of yet. I am from the Midwest. I enjoy traveling, oil painting, non-fictional reading, especially True-Crime and Forensics. I love thunderstorms. The stronger the better. I am into all types of musical genres besides most rap, though I never had a problem with Run Dmc, pre -1990. Right now I am into a 1980's music phase. I really enjoyed that music then as much as I do now. I don't care for new country, post 1980. I am quite easy going, have a good sense of humor and would like to chat with some new people. Nice meeting everyone. Malfiore



Welcome Malfiore!  You look pretty-I hope you enjoy yourself at Dimensions!


----------



## Adamantoise

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Ohh forgot to post a picture!
> 
> This is me and my aunt back in February- obviously I'm on the right LOL!



Welcome to the forums-you're gorgeous!


----------



## Surlysomething

So many pretty girls!

Welcome to the site, ladies. :bow:


----------



## Malfiore

Adamantoise & Surlysomething,
Thank you so much for the welcome.


----------



## Quiet1One

Hello all. I guess I should introduce myself. I'm Nickbie from northern Jersey. I love to travel and drive everywhere. I hate staying at home during the day. However, at night I love to watch movies and reality shows (their funny). I'm laidback for the most part. I like meeting new people and just conversating. I just got into the blogging scene... it's interesting what people talk about. Well, looking forward in talking to everyone.

Thanks,
Nickbie


----------



## Quiet1One

Image of me


----------



## imfree

Malfiore said:


> Hello to everyone on the forum. Been an avid reader for quite some time just haven't posted as of yet. I am from the Midwest. I enjoy traveling, oil painting, non-fictional reading, especially True-Crime and Forensics. I love thunderstorms. The stronger the better. I am into all types of musical genres besides most rap, though I never had a problem with Run Dmc, pre -1990. Right now I am into a 1980's music phase. I really enjoyed that music then as much as I do now. I don't care for new country, post 1980. I am quite easy going, have a good sense of humor and would like to chat with some new people. Nice meeting everyone. Malfiore
> 
> ....snipped img.......



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Malfiore. You'll find a world of 
interesting people to interact with in these forums. Love
thunderstorms? Google "VLF Natural Radio". I'm listening to 
signals from lightning in these storms around me.:bow:


----------



## imfree

Quiet1One said:


> Hello all. I guess I should introduce myself. I'm Nickbie from northern Jersey. I love to travel and drive everywhere. I hate staying at home during the day. However, at night I love to watch movies and reality shows (their funny). I'm laidback for the most part. I like meeting new people and just conversating. I just got into the blogging scene... it's interesting what people talk about. Well, looking forward in talking to everyone.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nickbie



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Quiet1One.
Come on in and enjoy some great 
conversations with some great people.:bow:


----------



## Quiet1One

Thanks for the welcome, Imfree.


----------



## Malfiore

Welcome Quiet1One and thank you so much for the welcome imfree. I appreciate it. I'll definitely have to check out VLF Natural Radio.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Just wanted to say thanks for the welcome everyone!! Thanks for making the new girl feel all sorts of welcome! You all rock! I can tell I'm gonna like it here!


----------



## Teleute

Hello everyone!

I've been lurking for a few days to get the feel of this place, and overall I'm really enjoying it, so I thought I may as well say hello! I'm a 24-year-old married queer atheist BBW/FFA (hmm, I'm sure I can work more labels in there somewhere... oh yeah, I'm tall too!) and I work in a pathology lab in Seattle. I am also massively geeky - big on the science and math, I play TONS of games (from video games to D&D; special <3 for WoW), and I love sci-fi. Also, I love karaoke, wearing silly costumes, and otherwise generally making an ass of myself in front of people. Hey, at least you won't be bored, right? 


Pics o' me... these are from my wedding last August. Hopefully they don't come out too big on here. Mmmmmmmcheesecake.
















I think I should add, since it seems to come up a lot here - I'm not a gainer, I'm quite happy with my size right now. Sorry guys! Please don't push me about putting on more weight... I am very attracted to people much bigger than I am, but this size feels right to me. (If I've just seen exceptions and there isn't usually this kind of pressure, please ignore this as being snippy and presumptive  ) Thanks, and I'm looking forward to talking with everyone!


----------



## Cleofatra_74

Stopping by to say Hiya & Welcome to all the newbies


----------



## Malfiore

Welcome Teleute. What a gorgeous wedding gown! It's so flattering, I love it.


----------



## Malfiore

Thank you for the welcome Cleofatra. I appreciate it.


----------



## Teleute

Thanks for the welcome guys! And thank you for the compliments on the wedding gown, malfiore - I ordered it online, and it was FAR too big when it arrived, so it was a bit of an adventure trying to get it adjusted to the right size. I loved how it turned out though, and it's probably way better that it was adjusted and fit me perfectly - if it had been the right size when it arrived, I probably wouldn't have had it altered, and the fit wouldn't have been as nice at the end. 

Haha, I just realized what a silly optimist I am... I can't properly bitch about something without seeing the positive side


----------



## gogogem

Name: Gemma
Age: young end of 37
Location: melbourne
Profession: artist / writer / curator-gallery-type
Music: 60s soul mostly + reggae + stonesthrow - stuff my friend give me 
Likes: crafting, gallery openings, gogo dancing, old school tattoos, volkswagens
Dislikes: bad feet, bitter people
About me: I don't define myself by my size - but I'm all cool with how I am and love my body. It has taken me three goes to get onto this site - so yaytown - I made it. I'm a bit hopeless with forum stuff so hope I can keep up.

photos here http://www.flickr.com/photos/gemmajones/sets/72157602428791721/


----------



## imfree

Teleute said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've been lurking for a few days to get the feel of this place, and overall I'm really enjoying it, so I thought I may as well say hello! .....snipped......
> Thanks, and I'm looking forward to talking with everyone!



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Teleute. You've entered
a group of forums full of great people to talk to.:bow:


----------



## Famouslastwords

Teleute said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've been lurking for a few days to get the feel of this place, and overall I'm really enjoying it, so I thought I may as well say hello! I'm a 24-year-old married queer atheist BBW/FFA (hmm, I'm sure I can work more labels in there somewhere... oh yeah, I'm tall too!) and I work in a pathology lab in Seattle. I am also massively geeky - big on the science and math, I play TONS of games (from video games to D&D; special <3 for WoW), and I love sci-fi. Also, I love karaoke, wearing silly costumes, and otherwise generally making an ass of myself in front of people. Hey, at least you won't be bored, right?
> 
> 
> I think I should add, since it seems to come up a lot here - I'm not a gainer, I'm quite happy with my size right now. Sorry guys! Please don't push me about putting on more weight... I am very attracted to people much bigger than I am, but this size feels right to me. (If I've just seen exceptions and there isn't usually this kind of pressure, please ignore this as being snippy and presumptive  ) Thanks, and I'm looking forward to talking with everyone!



Welcome, as I said in your rep. You're hot!


----------



## Teleute

Hee, thank you! :blush: It certainly seems like a great community so far! I actually just found the rep comments thing, I'm liking this rep system a lot. Plus, compliments from sexy women right off the bat? I'm never gonna leave!


----------



## queencecilia

Name: Leah
Age: 18
Location: Maryland
Profession: Student
Music: Depends on my mood. 
Likes: Horror movies, politics, reading, learning stuff about stuff. 
About me: I've been lurking for about a year and a half, occasionally posting, and I thought it was time I introduced myself. :3


----------



## Malfiore

Welcome Queen Cecilia.


----------



## meghanbombshell

Hello everyone,
I heard about this through a friend and thought it was a great idea. My name is Meghan and I'm in a relationship with a great guy who loves growing bbw, which is what I am . I'm glad to have found a good place where I can meet people with the same interests as me. I can't wait to meet and get to know all of you. I'll see everyone soon 

~Meghan~


----------



## Oldtimer76

Teleute said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've been lurking for a few days to get the feel of this place, and overall I'm really enjoying it, so I thought I may as well say hello! I'm a 24-year-old married queer atheist BBW/FFA (hmm, I'm sure I can work more labels in there somewhere... oh yeah, I'm tall too!) and I work in a pathology lab in Seattle. I am also massively geeky - big on the science and math, I play TONS of games (from video games to D&D; special <3 for WoW), and I love sci-fi. Also, I love karaoke, wearing silly costumes, and otherwise generally making an ass of myself in front of people. Hey, at least you won't be bored, right?
> 
> I think I should add, since it seems to come up a lot here - I'm not a gainer, I'm quite happy with my size right now. Sorry guys! Please don't push me about putting on more weight... I am very attracted to people much bigger than I am, but this size feels right to me. (If I've just seen exceptions and there isn't usually this kind of pressure, please ignore this as being snippy and presumptive  ) Thanks, and I'm looking forward to talking with everyone!



Welcome here and looking great. Your height is awesome compared to the people next to you in the pictures, heheh. I like that. And a nice dress, btw.:bow:


----------



## DJ_S

gogogem said:


> Name: Gemma
> Age: young end of 37
> Location: melbourne
> Profession: artist / writer / curator-gallery-type
> Music: 60s soul mostly + reggae + stonesthrow - stuff my friend give me
> Likes: crafting, gallery openings, gogo dancing, old school tattoos, volkswagens
> Dislikes: bad feet, bitter people
> About me: I don't define myself by my size - but I'm all cool with how I am and love my body. It has taken me three goes to get onto this site - so yaytown - I made it. I'm a bit hopeless with forum stuff so hope I can keep up.
> 
> photos here http://www.flickr.com/photos/gemmajones/sets/72157602428791721/





YA YA! You finally made it, lol. meow...Say hi to Cubie :kiss2:


----------



## stillblessed23

meghanbombshell said:


> Hello everyone,
> I heard about this through a friend and thought it was a great idea. My name is Meghan and I'm in a relationship with a great guy who loves growing bbw, which is what I am . I'm glad to have found a good place where I can meet people with the same interests as me. I can't wait to meet and get to know all of you. I'll see everyone soon
> 
> ~Meghan~




Welcome Meghan you should find lots of friends on the boards I'll start lol! 

-Michelle


----------



## Teleute

Oldtimer76 said:


> Welcome here and looking great. Your height is awesome compared to the people next to you in the pictures, heheh. I like that. And a nice dress, btw.:bow:



Hehe, yeah, I pretty much tower over everyone... I still wear heels though, I kind of like it too >_> Thanks for the welcome!

And welcome to Gemma and Leah - Gemma, I LOVE the picture with the mustache. It's the combination of mustache and furtive eyes, I think. Leah, yay for the shirt! I love it. I'm a big horror movie fan too, do you go for ubercheeze or for more serious horror?


----------



## supersoup

Teleute said:


> Hehe, yeah, I pretty much tower over everyone... I still wear heels though, I kind of like it too >_> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> And welcome to Gemma and Leah - Gemma, I LOVE the picture with the mustache. It's the combination of mustache and furtive eyes, I think. Leah, yay for the shirt! I love it. I'm a big horror movie fan too, do you go for ubercheeze or for more serious horror?



you are ridiculously gorgeous. just had to say it.

welcome, and post lots!!


----------



## queencecilia

Teleute said:


> ...Leah, yay for the shirt! I love it. I'm a big horror movie fan too, do you go for ubercheeze or for more serious horror?



Yay, I was hoping someone would notice the shirt! It's my favorite.:happy: And as far as horror movies go, I love serious movies that scare me senseless. Cheesy ones are good for a laugh every once in while.


----------



## queencecilia

Malfiore said:


> Welcome Queen Cecilia.


Thanks.:happy:


----------



## Cassandra

Hello! I was browsing the interweb and stumbled across this site. I think it is FANTASTIC and I'm pretty psyched to start contributing to the boards. A little about me...

Name: Cassandra (obvious, I know)
Age: 24
Location: Maine
Profession: Student during the school year, camp director during the summer months
Music: Dave Matthews Band! I try to see them play at least 4 or 5 times a year. I also listen to a little of everything else, and I admit that pop music is a guilty pleasure of mine
Likes: Sweet Tea, Ducktales, honeysuckle, my different colored eyes, unwrapping presents, soaking up the sun, sleeping in the nude, bonfires, looking at myself in store windows as I walk down Main St. (so vain!), skinny dipping, outdoor music festivals, camping, watching LOST
Dislikes: The fact that I bite my nails, people who don't pick up their dog's poo in public places, littering, snow, finding the perfect dress and then realizing that it doesn't come in your size, falling down (I'm wicked clumsy so it's inevitable), skim milk, telemarketers, the fact that pets have a much shorter life expectancy than people

About Me: I'm an open book! If you want to know.... ask  

View attachment Birthday.jpg


View attachment skinny dipping.jpg


View attachment eyes.jpg


----------



## queencecilia

That heterochromia you've got there is pretty awesome. :3


----------



## gogogem

Cassandra said:


> Hello! I was browsing the interweb and stumbled across this site. I think it is FANTASTIC and I'm pretty psyched to start contributing to the boards. A little about me...
> 
> Name: Cassandra (obvious, I know)
> Age: 24
> Location: Maine
> Profession: Student during the school year, camp director during the summer months
> Music: Dave Matthews Band! I try to see them play at least 4 or 5 times a year. I also listen to a little of everything else, and I admit that pop music is a guilty pleasure of mine
> Likes: Sweet Tea, Ducktales, honeysuckle, my different colored eyes, unwrapping presents, soaking up the sun, sleeping in the nude, bonfires, looking at myself in store windows as I walk down Main St. (so vain!), skinny dipping, outdoor music festivals, camping, watching LOST
> Dislikes: The fact that I bite my nails, people who don't pick up their dog's poo in public places, littering, snow, finding the perfect dress and then realizing that it doesn't come in your size, falling down (I'm wicked clumsy so it's inevitable), skim milk, telemarketers, the fact that pets have a much shorter life expectancy than people
> 
> About Me: I'm an open book! If you want to know.... ask


cute skinny dip photo - big smiles x


----------



## gogogem

DJ_S said:


> YA YA! You finally made it, lol. meow...Say hi to Cubie :kiss2:


meow! thanks sach! bet you never thought i'd get the techno-savvy to make it this far, yo!


----------



## Phatz

Thought id say ello show my face and plug a few details before joining in 

Name: Tarnya
Age: 39
Location: Telford,Shropshire UK
Profession: Im a 50s throw back baby i take care of the home and my family and love every minute.
Music: Like most kinds from elvis to eminem. Love country music and named my two cocatiels Dolly n Kenny
Likes: Good Friends & Good Food, Gambling and enjoying life.
Dislikes: Bullies, small minded people, black pudding and bad hygiene
About me: I love my family and everything about taking care of thehome, i love my wild side and getting out and having a good night. Im a good friend i hope and a little brash and outspoken.
Picture:
View attachment n1188371912_240460_4045.jpg


----------



## Blockierer

Cassandra said:


> Hello! I was browsing the interweb and stumbled across this site. I think it is FANTASTIC and I'm pretty psyched to start contributing to the boards. A little about me...
> 
> Name: Cassandra (obvious, I know)
> Age: 24
> Location: Maine
> Profession: Student during the school year, camp director during the summer months
> Music: Dave Matthews Band! I try to see them play at least 4 or 5 times a year. I also listen to a little of everything else, and I admit that pop music is a guilty pleasure of mine
> Likes: Sweet Tea, Ducktales, honeysuckle, my different colored eyes, unwrapping presents, soaking up the sun, sleeping in the nude, bonfires, looking at myself in store windows as I walk down Main St. (so vain!), skinny dipping, outdoor music festivals, camping, watching LOST
> Dislikes: The fact that I bite my nails, people who don't pick up their dog's poo in public places, littering, snow, finding the perfect dress and then realizing that it doesn't come in your size, falling down (I'm wicked clumsy so it's inevitable), skim milk, telemarketers, the fact that pets have a much shorter life expectancy than people
> 
> About Me: I'm an open book! If you want to know.... ask



welcome to the boards


----------



## Blockierer

Phatz said:


> Thought id say ello show my face and plug a few details before joining in
> 
> Name: Tarnya
> Age: 39
> Location: Telford,Shropshire UK
> Profession: Im a 50s throw back baby i take care of the home and my family and love every minute.
> Music: Like most kinds from elvis to eminem. Love country music and named my two cocatiels Dolly n Kenny
> Likes: Good Friends & Good Food, Gambling and enjoying life.
> Dislikes: Bullies, small minded people, black pudding and bad hygiene
> About me: I love my family and everything about taking care of thehome, i love my wild side and getting out and having a good night. Im a good friend i hope and a little brash and outspoken.
> Picture:
> View attachment 62871



the men here love belly queens 
welcome


----------



## BarbBBW

Welcome all Newbies! Muahhhhhh :kiss2: Have fun!


----------



## imfree

queencecilia said:


> Name: Leah
> Age: 18
> Location: Maryland
> Profession: Student
> Music: Depends on my mood.
> ......snipped........]





meghanbombshell said:


> Hello everyone,
> I heard about this through a friend and thought it was a great idea. My name is Meghan and I'm in a relationship with a great guy who loves growing bbw, which is what I am . .....snipped.....





Cassandra said:


> Hello! I was browsing the interweb and stumbled across this site. I think it is FANTASTIC and I'm pretty psyched to start contributing to the boards. A little about me...
> 
> ........snipped...............





gogogem said:


> cute skinny dip photo - big smiles x





Phatz said:


> Thought id say ello show my face and plug a few details before joining in
> 
> Name: Tarnya
> Age: 39
> Location: Telford,Shropshire UK
> Profession: Im a 50s throw back baby i take care of the home and my family and love every minute.
> ........snipped..............



Hi New Guys! Welcome to Dimensions Forums, the
online Fatopia, where fat people are free to live,
love, and thrive! Well, we might not be quite all
that, but we are an online community with great
interaction between great people.:bow:


----------



## SweetAlyssa

I've been on occasional lurker here for awhile, and decided to it was about time to de-lurk.

Name: Alyssa
Age: 38
Location: New Jersey, USA
Profession: Gummy bear tester 
Music: A little of everything, but alternative rock and 80's music are faves.
Likes: Italian food, Chinese food, reading, art, movies, television, video games, autumn, nudity, all shades of purple, trivia
Dislikes: Intolerance
About me: 5'2", 275 lbs, bisexual, married, agnostic, a bit geeky, open-minded
Picture:


----------



## Bron82

Hello Everybody 

I happened across Dimensions (the website & the forum) completely by accident a couple of months ago, and have found myself "lurking" more and more frequently. I decided to join, hoping that perhaps I might finally find a place to "fit in." I had no idea that this community existed! :doh: 

*Name:* Ronica
*Age:* 26 yrs, 10 mos, 2 wks, 5 days, 23 hrs, 5 mins (_approximately_ :happy
*Location:* Nashville, TN
*Profession:* Office Manager/Student
*Music:* A little bit of everything, although some more than others... Butch Walker, Jason Mraz, John Mayer, Rob Thomas/Matchbox Twenty, Third Eye Blind, Michael Buble, Dean Martin, Panic! At The Disco, Fall Out Boy, Kings of Leon, Craig David, Keith Urban, Matt Nathanson... the list goes on and on...
*Movies:* I like all genres of movies, although my favorite genres are action/adventure, horror/thriller, and comedy... My favorite movies list is longer the music list... :blush: 
*Likes:* electronics, nice people, fine & visual arts, ballroom dancing, being comfortable (highly underrated, I think), cartoons (children's and adult's varieties - I _love_ "Family Guy"), music, movies (I consider myself a cinema buff), the great outdoors, sweet tea, automobiles, reading, writing, poker, blackjack, golf (although I suck at it), dogs (though I'm an animal lover in general) and being near water (by the pool, on the beach, or on the lake... I love them all)...
*Dislikes:* snakes (except for Pete the Ball Python at my old high school), anything that stings or attacks humans, liars, vegetables (to quote Jim Gaffigan - "I'm a vegetables rights activist." ), jerks, arrogance, users, abusers, cheaters, drugs & their addicts, & that shade of yellow that is used on many automobiles...
*About Me:* Gemini, 5'6", 325 lbs., single, youngest of my siblings, going to school to get a paralegal certificate before going to law school, have an entreprenuerial spirit - want my own pub/bar and grill some day & toying with the idea of starting a night club that is "fat friendly" and particularly (though not necessarily exclusively) serves "our community" (BBW/SSBBW, BHM/SSBHM, FA/FFA, and all orientations thereof) since Nashville apparently doesn't have anything of the sort...
*Picture:* It's a few years old now - I was 24, 50 lbs. lighter, didn't have rosacea, and had longer hair than what I wear nowadays... but you get the idea... 

View attachment 1365263550_l.jpg


----------



## ctqtbbw

Hi all; Kathi from Connecticut

:kiss2:


----------



## PunkPeach

Just wanted to say a quick hello to everyone. My name is Cole, I recently met quite a few really nice people from here at the NJBash. Hope to get to know many more of you.


----------



## imfree

SweetAlyssa said:


> I've been on occasional lurker here for awhile, and decided to it was about time to de-lurk.
> 
> Name: Alyssa
> Age: 38
> Location: New Jersey, USA
> Profession: Gummy bear tester
> .........snipped........






Bron82 said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> 
> 
> I happened across Dimensions (the website & the forum) completely by accident a couple of months ago, and have found myself "lurking" more and more frequently. I decided to join, hoping that perhaps I might finally find a place to "fit in." I had no idea that this community existed! :doh:
> 
> *Name:* Ronica
> *Age:* 26 yrs, 10 mos, 2 wks, 5 days, 23 hrs, 5 mins (_approximately_ :happy
> *Location:* Nashville, TN
> [.....snipped.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctqtbbw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all; Kathi from Connecticut
> 
> :kiss2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PunkPeach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say a quick hello to everyone. My name is Cole, I recently met quite a few really nice people from here at the NJBash. Hope to get to know many more of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi New Guys and welcome to Dimensions Forums. There are
> many great and interesting people to interact with in these
> forums. Woo-Hoo!!!, hi Ronica, newbie neighbor in
> Nashville!!!:bow:
Click to expand...


----------



## Cleofatra_74

* Welcome Guys & Gals !!! *


----------



## StormWarning

Hi kids--I came on board here to keep up with the folks I met at the NJ Bash... looking forward to meeting more new folks. 

Feel free to pop in and say hi.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Welcome, J. Good to see you here.


----------



## StormWarning

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Welcome, J. Good to see you here.


Well Thanks, G! Good to be on!


----------



## imfree

StormWarning said:


> Hi kids--I came on board here to keep up with the folks I met at the NJ Bash... looking forward to meeting more new folks.
> 
> Feel free to pop in and say hi.



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, StormWarning.:bow:


----------



## Bron82

Hi!

I just wanted to stop and say thanks to everyone for the warm welcome. I'm looking forward to getting to know everybody. :happy::bow:

Shout out to my neighbor over in Lebanon. Hi, Imfree.


----------



## brunswickm

Dear Members,

Found this site when searched "BigMexGals", have a number of
videos from awhile back. Am a fan of BBW's, the media models make
me sick. Present "friend" is a BBW, late wife got up to 250, then lost
it (was on "weeds"), I looked elsewhere, found 2 other former friends,
one was BBW.

Name: Mel
Profession: Retired, Computer Field 
Age: Am a Senior (?), but active., 67 (don't believe it)
Location: Carroll County, MD, at top of MD.
Between Westminster, MD & Hanover, PA. 
About me: Am fairly easy to get along with.
Tired of working, was up at 4:30AM for decades.
View little TV, love videos (have 100's),
listen to talk Radio at night, CoasttocoastAM.com
for last 3 yrs. Am Conservative.
Do volunteer work with youth, almost 20 yrs, makes the world better.
Teach Swimming, 14 yrs.
Military Vet. Was overseas often.
2 "grown" kids, 1 of each, 1 grand-daughter.
Am a "collector", love antique malls, FM & book sales.
Heart Attack Survivor, Food, am limited (use to eat 
everything), recently had some "turkey" in spagetti.
Want some "turkey" chili, not the canned one, 50% sodium.
Love wine.
Height & weight: 5'8", around 190 lbs.
Am in many Net Groups, started and moderated 5,
1 still running, almost 1,000 members.
Music: Most, but like some but not all country.
Was raised on classical and popular. 
In country, aways a cat around, now feeding,
4 adults & 6 kittens! Prefer 2 or 3.
Enough for today. Best to All. mb
No PC at home, use daughters and Library.
When worked, had one on my desk, plus printer.


----------



## danny

Hi everyone, i'm Danny im 22 years old and i look forward to meeting you all


----------



## BarbBBW

StormWarning said:


> Hi kids--I came on board here to keep up with the folks I met at the NJ Bash... looking forward to meeting more new folks.
> 
> Feel free to pop in and say hi.



welcome all newbies!! ,.. and figures I miss the damn bAsh!! ughhh 
ahhaha


----------



## knottedsouls

Name: Lyndsey
Age: 32
Location: Pittsburgh, Pa

*Profession:* Manager of Youth HIV/AIDS prevention programs with a local GLBT focused non profit organization. I have been part of these programs since 1997 and was hired to run it in 1999. 

*Music: *everything - seriously...I especially like music I can dance to, and I appreciate being introduced to new artists/genres Im not familiar with. I like everything From Ani Difranco to James Taylor, Gwar to Metallica, Smokey Robinson to 50cent, Neil Young to Sheryl Crow, Prince to the Cure 

*Likes: *Dancing, learning new things, crafting, hanging out with friends, going to the movies,watching others play video games(weird I know),listening to music, (live and otherwise)...oh and sex, sex is good too.

*Dislikes:* Discrimination, ism's in all their ugly ugly forms, people not capable of compassion and understanding, lies and the people that tell them, any person that feels they have the right to put their hands on another person without consent.

*About me: *I am SSBBW and I am recently out of a long term relationship with a woman. I am the co-parent of a beautiful 3 almost four year old boy who lives with my ex-partner. I identify as Queer, I like who I like, how and when I like them irregardless of their gender, race and or other identity boxes. :happy: I have a def. lean towards women overall, but the thing about leans is...well, sometimes they change. All this to say I do my best to see people as whole individuals and not as compartmentalized societal catergories. Hope that makes sense.

I have been described by others as a free spirit, gregarious and very determined. I was reminded recently by a friend of 10 years that I could find the good in an axe murderer, how good of a trait this actually is, is yet to be determined.  

I am looking forward to chatting with you all.

Be Well,

Lyndsey

Picture: 

View attachment lyndseyfull.jpg


View attachment atlantaweek2 043.jpg


View attachment atlantaweek2 065.jpg


----------



## Oldtimer76

I think it is about damn time to introduce myself too:doh:

I used to be here under a different name for several years (maybe 7, 8? I already visited the good old forum for a while, back then). After my BBW girlfriend broke up with me I decided to return to this place.

I'm from The Netherlands, 32 yo, male, 6'2,5 and about 190 lbs, FA.
It is good to see so many new people find this place and that it's atmosphere is as good as it always was. We all are a bunch of great people, aren't we:happy:

:bow:


----------



## BBW Ambrosia

Name: BBW Ambrosia
Age: 35
Location: Kansas
Profession: BBW Model
Music: R&B, Rap, Blues, Jazz, Some Country
Likes: Bowling, Swimming, Fishing, Pool, Movies (i collect movies, i have over 1000)
Dislikes: Liver, and when a person don't smell good.
About me: I'm a BBW Model, that loves to travel and enjoy life. 

View attachment P1010034.jpg


----------



## eliska

I'm starting to gain but I already have a fair bit of meat on my bones, in the shape of some big ass love handles some fat thighs and my boobs are already pretty big from overeating mainly, 

many of my friends say I shouldn't gain because I already look hot but really, I think I could be hotter


----------



## BarbBBW

eliska said:


> I'm starting to gain but I already have a fair bit of meat on my bones, in the shape of some big ass love handles some fat thighs and my boobs are already pretty big from overeating mainly,
> 
> many of my friends say I shouldn't gain because I already look hot but really, I think I could be hotter



do what feels right too you!! and good luck!! Take lots of pics now so we can watch you gain please,.. if that isnt too creepy!??! hahaha good luck!


----------



## gataras

hi i m yanis from Greece 40 i m FA from 8 year old and i 'm proud to be here :kiss2:


----------



## AuntHen

Hello all! I have already been reading alot of your posts and it seems like an intelligent hilarious bunch of people  woot!

Name: Bree
Age: 32
Location: FL
Profession: Insurance (ugh)
Music: The Cars, Rush, Simon & Garfunkel, Nickel Creek, Vivaldi, Mozart, Cat Stevens.... too many to name..
Likes: reading, french & japanese films, miyazaki anime. nature, tea, coffee
Dislikes: okra, fake and shallow behavior, weekday mornings, bad breath
About me: I'm a 32 year old tall bbw (maybe more ssbbw?) christian, poet, dreamer, procrastinator...hahahaha


----------



## Darling Nickie

Hey everyone, 

I am a new web model and I just joined Dims recently. I am interested in getting to know more about the bbw/plus size community, and more people interested in the same things I am. I like anime, childrens cartoons, paintball, cooking *and eating *, movies, chocolate & peanut butter in the same place, and I love the look on a skinny boy's face when he first sees a plate of food, and I am kind of uber into youtube. I am crafty and do a lot of painting, clay, and other art projects. I also have a hedgehog, a bunny, and two rats.

Sooo HIII!


----------



## Cleofatra_74

*Welcome everyone!*


----------



## Seth Warren

knottedsouls said:


> Location: Pittsburgh, Pa



More of us! More of us!


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome new peoples! :bow:


----------



## Jigen

Darling Nickie said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am a new web model and I just joined Dims recently. I am interested in getting to know more about the bbw/plus size community, and more people interested in the same things I am. I like anime, childrens cartoons, paintball, cooking *and eating *, movies, chocolate & peanut butter in the same place, and I love the look on a skinny boy's face when he first sees a plate of food, and I am kind of uber into youtube. I am crafty and do a lot of painting, clay, and other art projects. I also have a hedgehog, a bunny, and two rats.
> 
> Sooo HIII!



Hi, Nickie. Nice to meet you.


----------



## blazon

My name is Charles

Age: 35 
Location: BAY AREA, CA
Profession: Work for an online wine retailer (Also a small business owner)
Music: Electronica, Hip Hop, Reggae (Dancehall), Jazz, really all depending on my mood.
Likes: My GF is a photographer and I am recently becoming more involved as her assistant, creating new ideas. I am the research king! Traveling (Anthony Bourdain style) Watching Discovery, Nat Geo, G4, Travel and of course the Food Network - 
Adventure....(I felt like Flapjack just then)
Love cartoons! recently visited a nudist resort and LOVED IT!!!

Dislikes: Being stagnant, same old routines, 

About me: I live in San Ramon, work in SF. I am in a relationship with the love of my life. We are very spontaneous and have a lot of fun together. I've been a FA long before I was aware of being an FA or the term. My girlfriend and I have a couple of businesses (Fashion/Nightclub photography & Product development consultants for clothing and accessories). 


We are in the process of developing a plus size clothing line for women (inquire within, no shameless promoting here...)

We are looking for friends in our area and online!


----------



## Con

I guess should say hello, so hello! I'm Con, from Ireland, 22, and love large ladies  among other things, but that's right up there at the top of the list.


----------



## Crushelicious

Newbie here... Really great to find this site.


----------



## swilkin

Hi my name is Steve.

I come from the North East of Scotland
I am 36 years old
I like rock, 60 and 70 music
I hate reality TV programms
I like films a drink at the weekend and a round of golf
Also i am new to this site and this is my first post


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome newbs! :bow:


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

View attachment l_443f835f6fa84ce09eb37329160085a7.jpg


Me at my birthday party in March! I was a bit tipsy!


----------



## BarbBBW

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> View attachment 63397
> 
> 
> Me at my birthday party in March! I was a bit tipsy!



Happy late Birthday!!!! You look sooo happy!!! tipsy looks great on you


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Thanks,a great time was had by all.I think...:happy:


----------



## imfree

brunswickm said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Found this site when searched "BigMexGals", have a number of
> videos from awhile back. .....snipped.......





danny said:


> Hi everyone, i'm Danny im 22 years old and i look forward to meeting you all





knottedsouls said:


> Name: Lyndsey
> Age: 32
> Location: Pittsburgh, Pa
> 
> ....snipped.......





Oldtimer76 said:


> I think it is about damn time to introduce myself too:doh:
> 
> ....snipped.......





BBW Ambrosia said:


> Name: BBW Ambrosia
> Age: 35
> Location: Kansas
> ....snipped.....





eliska said:


> ....snipped img.....
> 
> I'm starting to gain but I already have a fair bit of meat on my bones, i....snipped......





gataras said:


> ...snipped img.... hi i m yanis from Greece 40 i m FA from 8 year old and i 'm proud to be here :kiss2:





fat9276 said:


> Hello all! I have already been reading alot of your posts and it seems like an intelligent hilarious bunch of people  woot!
> 
> Name: Bree
> Age: 32
> Location: FL
> ....snipped......





Darling Nickie said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am a new web model and I just joined Dims recently. I am interested in getting to know more about the bbw/plus size community, and more people interested in the same things I am. ...snipped......





blazon said:


> My name is Charles
> 
> Age: 35
> Location: BAY AREA, CA
> ....snipped.......





Con said:


> I guess should say hello, so hello! I'm Con, from Ireland, 22, and love large ladies  among other things, but that's right up there at the top of the list.





Crushelicious said:


> Newbie here... Really great to find this site.





swilkin said:


> Hi my name is Steve.
> 
> I come from the North East of Scotland
> .....snipped......



Wow, look what a bunch of new Guys!!!, 13 of you, all total!
Welcome to Dimensions Forums, where you can all be blessed
by great interaction with some really great people.:bow:


----------



## BBWModel

Welcome!!! 

Hot Scottish guys...*swoons*

:wubu: :smitten: :wubu: :smitten:



swilkin said:


> Hi my name is Steve.
> 
> I come from the North East of Scotland
> I am 36 years old
> I like rock, 60 and 70 music
> I hate reality TV programms
> I like films a drink at the weekend and a round of golf
> Also i am new to this site and this is my first post


----------



## swilkin

Thanks Rachael very cool of you to say,
I should also say as expected I love hot BBW and i have seen lots of amazing 
women on this site so far


----------



## WomanlyHips

Hello, Everyone..

Name: Georgia
Age: 34
Location: Texas
Profession: Psychiatric Nursing
Music: The Flaming Lips!, Warren Zevon, Bob Dylan, Lucinda Williams, Weezer, Patti Smith, Leonard Cohen, and too-too many more to list.
Dislikes: Getting Older, *sigh,* pushy people, extreme narcissism, and insincerity. 
About Me: Tall ssbbw. Life in transition describes things best. I'm fairly quiet and bookish, people may mistake that for disinterest, which is usually not the case at all. I enjoy sarcastic banter, wit and good humor. 

View attachment Snapshot_20090507_4.jpg


----------



## swilkin

Well here is a picof me not the best quality 

View attachment Image008.jpg


----------



## BarbBBW

welcome all newbies!!


----------



## curver

Hello I am an FA from Massachusetts. (Im artsy/liberal and single.) Id say Ive got friends of all types and haved dated cool women of all sizes. Ive visited the site throughout the years and thought now was as good a time as any to join the online community...


----------



## chubsternyc

John here, in NJ. Looking to connect with some like-minded folks. I am a BHM and FA interested in talking with genuine FFAs. More anon.


----------



## imfree

curver said:


> Hello I am an FA from Massachusetts. (Im artsy/liberal and single.) Id say Ive got friends of all types and haved dated cool women of all sizes. Ive visited the site throughout the years and thought now was as good a time as any to join the online community...





chubsternyc said:


> John here, in NJ. Looking to connect with some like-minded folks. I am a BHM and FA interested in talking with genuine FFAs. More anon.



Come on in, new Guys. Welcome to Dimensions Forums.
Be blessed by some great interaction with cool people.:bow:


----------



## Blockierer

WomanlyHips said:


> Hello, Everyone..
> 
> Name: Georgia
> Age: 34
> Location: Texas
> Profession: Psychiatric Nursing
> Music: The Flaming Lips!, Warren Zevon, Bob Dylan, Lucinda Williams, Weezer, Patti Smith, Leonard Cohen, and too-too many more to list.
> Dislikes: Getting Older, *sigh,* pushy people, extreme narcissism, and insincerity.
> About Me: Tall ssbbw. Life in transition describes things best. I'm fairly quiet and bookish, people may mistake that for disinterest, which is usually not the case at all. I enjoy sarcastic banter, wit and good humor.



Hello Hips! 
Nice introduction


----------



## memphis

REF:
< Start with your first post today and become an active part of Dimensions Forums now! 
Say hello and tell us who you are and what brought you here (but without making it a personal ad as those are not allowed) >
:
Hello,
and thank you for your information.
This is to comply with, and so I present my first post here to introduce myself.
I avoided to write own textes because of my supposed poor English.
I am German nation and occupationally a mechanician.
Want to complete my English language when using to read the posted textes here.
:
I found this Web adress with the key-word SSBBW, and since then I have not lost it.
The textes and pictures are interesting and enjoyable too.
I have decided to remain in this community and participate with own postings in future.
Best wishes for all members from Memphis.


----------



## supersoup

welcome noobs, post lots!!


----------



## BBWModel

You are quite welcome!! My mom's side of the family is Scottish, so we are into all things Scottish. We go to the Scottish Highland games every year...and boy do I love me a man in a kilt!! WOOT!!!

:happy:



swilkin said:


> Thanks Rachael very cool of you to say,
> I should also say as expected I love hot BBW and i have seen lots of amazing
> women on this site so far


----------



## swilkin

BBWModel said:


> You are quite welcome!! My mom's side of the family is Scottish, so we are into all things Scottish. We go to the Scottish Highland games every year...and boy do I love me a man in a kilt!! WOOT!!!
> 
> :happy:



From time to time i have had reason to put on a kilt , i will have to look into getting a photo on here


----------



## sarrymue

Hi, newbie here - I am considering gaining, so I tried to google some information... have found many sites about losing weight, not so many gaining ones (except those about bodybuilding). Then I remembered that I run into this board some time ago, when I was trying to google one band. So I am here. (Oh, and I would like to apologize for mistakes, english isn't my first language.)


----------



## Tad

Welcome to all the newcomers. It is always a pleasure to log into this thread and see that more new people have posted 

Also Sarrymue, I would not have know that english was not your first language--your post was not only grammatically correct it had the flow of casual english, which I think is much harder to learn. So no need to apologize for mistakes, you didn't make any.

Also good luck on finding more info on gaining--you'll probably want to focus on the weight board and its sub-boards.

-Ed


----------



## Qadira

My name is Qadira. I am soon to be 34 in the Portland, OR area. I was introduced to this site by a friend. I work for a bank but I swear I have a soul.  I'm not entirely sure how to post my pics or use the smileys. Hopefully that'll change in time.  I'm hoping to meet cool people and make some new friends. Anyone with tips on using the smilies please share.


----------



## DharmaDave

Hello Everyone, 

I'd just like introduce myself. I'm Dave. I've been hanging around the periphery of Dimensions and the online FA scene since my early to mid-teens (which was about ten years ago) when I first started to accept my attraction to BBWs. I'm a 23 year old English teacher engaged to a wonderful woman, who also happens to be fat and confident. My interests include poetry, hiking, theology, and foreign travel. I'm very glad to meet all of you. 

Dave 

View attachment davey.jpg


----------



## Prince_Of_Ravens

Hiya everyone!


Name: Kevin
Age: 41
Location: Missouri
Profession: CPA
Music: Rock (my favorite bands are Dream Theater and Coheed & Cambria)
Likes: Music (writing, playing and listening), photography, cuddling with my wife, travel, reading
Dislikes: Intolerance, people who don't think before they speak or act
About me: Very happily married to a lovely SSBBW :wubu:, we've been together for over 8 years, and married for 4.
Picture: My wife Annette and I after our wedding on April 27, 2005, and another pic of my wife 

View attachment Wedding[r].jpg


View attachment asmglam5[r].jpg


----------



## Seth Warren

supersoup said:


> welcome noobs, post lots!!



No pressure or anything.


----------



## imfree

sarrymue said:


> Hi, newbie here - I am considering gaining, so I tried to google some information... have found many sites about losing weight, not so many gaining ones (except those about bodybuilding). Then I remembered that I run into this board some time ago, when I was trying to google one band. So I am here. (Oh, and I would like to apologize for mistakes, english isn't my first language.)





Qadira said:


> My name is Qadira. I am soon to be 34 in the Portland, OR area. I was introduced to this site by a friend. I work for a bank but I swear I have a soul.  I'm not entirely sure how to post my pics or use the smileys. Hopefully that'll change in time.  I'm hoping to meet cool people and make some new friends. Anyone with tips on using the smilies please share.





DharmaDave said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'd just like introduce myself. I'm Dave. I've been hanging around the periphery of Dimensions and the online FA scene since my early to mid-teens (which was about ten years ago) when I first started to accept my attraction to BBWs. I'm a 23 year old English teacher engaged to a wonderful woman, who also happens to be fat and confident. My interests include poetry, hiking, theology, and foreign travel. I'm very glad to meet all of you.
> 
> Dave





Prince_Of_Ravens said:


> Hiya everyone!
> 
> 
> Name: Kevin
> Age: 41
> Location: Missouri
> Profession: CPA
> Music: Rock (my favorite bands are Dream Theater and Coheed & Cambria)
> Likes: Music (writing, playing and listening), photography, cuddling with my wife, travel, reading
> Dislikes: Intolerance, people who don't think before they speak or act
> About me: Very happily married to a lovely SSBBW :wubu:, we've been together for over 8 years, and married for 4.
> Picture: My wife Annette and I after our wedding on April 27, 2005, and another pic of my wife



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, new Guys. Make yourselves
at home in these forums and be blessed by some great
interaction with some really rockin', great people.:bow:


----------



## StarWitness

I'm going to be a lazy bum, this is a cut-and-paste from the Intro thread at the BHM/FFA forum.


Long time lurker, new poster. I'm a 24y/o FFA (and BBW) living in southern NY (near NJ). Wow, that was a lot of abbreviations.

I graduated college a few years ago, and I'm still trying to figure out what I want to do with my life. I just got out of a long term relationship, so I'm not looking for one right now. I would, however, like to have a better understanding of my feelings and desires; I guess that's why I'm here.

My interests include theater, film, music (mostly indie rock these days, but I try to keep my tastes eclectic), art (going to museums, not making), roleplaying games, literature, cooking, travel, and animals (I'm a cat person).

See you around the boards! :happy:


----------



## imfree

StarWitness said:


> I'm going to be a lazy bum, this is a cut-and-paste from the Intro thread at the BHM/FFA forum.
> 
> 
> Long time lurker, new poster. I'm a 24y/o FFA (and BBW) living in southern NY (near NJ). Wow, that was a lot of abbreviations.
> 
> ...snipped.....



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, StarWitness. Have fun
in these forums and enjoy some great interaction with
some great people.:bow:


----------



## nikola090

think that on Dims , it miss my presentation!
I'm Nicola,29 , Italian and this is a pics about me some months ago


----------



## fatish

not so much a noob but got a new pic


----------



## fatish

wow i havent been on here in sooo long! miss it!


----------



## BarbBBW

nikola090 said:


> think that on Dims , it miss my presentation!
> I'm Nicola,29 , Italian and this is a pics about me some months ago





fatish said:


> not so much a noob but got a new pic



Ohh Yummy New men!!!!!! welcomee


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

nikola090 said:


> think that on Dims , it miss my presentation!
> I'm Nicola,29 , Italian and this is a pics about me some months ago





Can I just say - " homina, homina, homina*!!!

Holy cow - to be 30 and single again. Hello gorgeous!


----------



## BarbBBW

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Holy cow - to be 30 and single again. Hello gorgeous!


hahah I am soooooooooo with you there Sandie


----------



## Famouslastwords

nikola090 said:


> think that on Dims , it miss my presentation!
> I'm Nicola,29 , Italian and this is a pics about me some months ago



oh em gee

ohemgeeohemgeeohemgeeohemgeeohemgeeohemgee


hot


----------



## imfree

nikola090 said:


> think that on Dims , it miss my presentation!
> I'm Nicola,29 , Italian and this is a pics about me some months ago
> 
> ....snipped img......





fatish said:


> not so much a noob but got a new pic  ...snipped img........



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Guys. Enjoy posting with
some of the coolest people on the internet.:bow:


----------



## bluberd3

hello, my name is Tom, i am from Poland, Europe


----------



## nikola090

thanks to all...so sweet!


----------



## thatkassiegirl

Hi, so my name is Kassie, I live in Middle Tennessee, and I am currently 18. I found this site searching for the episode of Dr. Keith - FATabulous, but was unlucky. In the mean time I was fortunate enough to find this really nice website. I have been lurking for a few days but decided to join and I wasn't sure where to post first. I thought this is the best place, hence introduction thread. -lol- Anyways, I have some senior pics(June 2008) and prom(April 2009) ones that I will post. 


BTW, whoever Jay West Coast is, (if you're reading this) your story on your first BBW experience was great. I cried. Haha. 




















EDIT: As of yesterday (May 15, 2009) I now weigh 308. I was at 280. At least I thought. -lol-


----------



## BarbBBW

thatkassiegirl said:


> Hi, so my name is Kassie, I live in Middle Tennessee, and I am currently 18. I found this site searching for the episode of Dr. Keith - FATabulous, but was unlucky. In the mean time I was fortunate enough to find this really nice website. I have been lurking for a few days but decided to join and I wasn't sure where to post first. I thought this is the best place, hence introduction thread. -lol- Anyways, I have some senior pics(June 2008) and prom(April 2009) ones that I will post.
> 
> welcome!! I am very happy you found Dimensions at such a young age!! You are gorgeous and DIMS has alot of offer you !!! Have lots of FUN!


----------



## thatkassiegirl

BarbBBW said:


> Thank you! This place seems wonderful.


----------



## Famouslastwords

thatkassiegirl said:


> Hi, so my name is Kassie, I live in Middle Tennessee, and I am currently 18. I found this site searching for the episode of Dr. Keith - FATabulous, but was unlucky. In the mean time I was fortunate enough to find this really nice website. I have been lurking for a few days but decided to join and I wasn't sure where to post first. I thought this is the best place, hence introduction thread. -lol- Anyways, I have some senior pics(June 2008) and prom(April 2009) ones that I will post.
> 
> 
> BTW, whoever Jay West Coast is, (if you're reading this) your story on your first BBW experience was great. I cried. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: As of yesterday (May 15, 2009) I now weigh 308. I was at 280. At least I thought. -lol-




Hello you Pretty Young Thing you! ((((((FatGirlHugs))))))


----------



## Famouslastwords

Hey MagicFan, welcome to Dimensions.


----------



## Bron82

thatkassiegirl said:


> Hi, so my name is Kassie, I live in Middle Tennessee, and I am currently 18. I found this site searching for the episode of Dr. Keith - FATabulous, but was unlucky. In the mean time I was fortunate enough to find this really nice website. I have been lurking for a few days but decided to join and I wasn't sure where to post first. I thought this is the best place, hence introduction thread. -lol- Anyways, I have some senior pics(June 2008) and prom(April 2009) ones that I will post.
> 
> 
> BTW, whoever Jay West Coast is, (if you're reading this) your story on your first BBW experience was great. I cried. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: As of yesterday (May 15, 2009) I now weigh 308. I was at 280. At least I thought. -lol-



Hello & Welcome to all Newbies! I'm still anewbie too, but so far my experiences have been very friendly. There seem to be some great people here at Dims.

Special shout out to my fellow Middle Tennessean, ThatKassieGirl. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Adamantoise

thatkassiegirl said:


> BarbBBW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! This place seems wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MagicFan83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! Figure I'd introduce myself here.
> 
> I'm brand new to this whole scene. I guess you can say that I've always been afraid of being with big girls but in the past year or so I've come out of the "FA closet" or whatever you want to call it. It feels great!
> 
> I'll be 26 in October and I'm from the Orlando area (obviously, MagicFan).
> 
> Anyway, it's nice to be here and I'll post up some pictures as soon as I can find some!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bron82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello & Welcome to all Newbies! I'm still anewbie too, but so far my experiences have been very friendly. There seem to be some great people here at Dims.
> 
> Special shout out to my fellow Middle Tennessean, ThatKassieGirl. Welcome aboard!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to dimensions,new guys and gals! :happy:
Click to expand...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Hi Magic - 

There's a Dimensions bash in Orlando in June, you should try to come! Link here


----------



## cant20

Hi there! Long time lurker, thought I'd get a bit more involved in the community I spend hours engrossed in! Should have done this ages ago, guess I'm just shy...:wubu:

My stats:
Location: UK
Height: 6ft 8"
Weight: 20 st (280lbs)
Likes: Big girls, rugby, partying
Dislikes: Rude people, stupid people, mustard!

Anyway..that will do for my first foray... see you all soon!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Welcome to Dims, cant.


----------



## Famouslastwords

cant20 said:


> Hi there! Long time lurker, thought I'd get a bit more involved in the community I spend hours engrossed in! Should have done this ages ago, guess I'm just shy...:wubu:
> 
> My stats:
> Location: UK
> Height: 6ft 8"
> Weight: 20 st (280lbs)
> Likes: Big girls, rugby, partying
> Dislikes: Rude people, stupid people, mustard!
> 
> Anyway..that will do for my first foray... see you all soon!



Wow 6'8" I'm in love!


----------



## BBWModel

Ohhhhh...love tall men!!! (I'm 5'10", LOL)

Beautiful eyes, British and your tall?!?!? Be still my heart!!

 :wubu: :smitten:



cant20 said:


> Hi there! Long time lurker, thought I'd get a bit more involved in the community I spend hours engrossed in! Should have done this ages ago, guess I'm just shy...:wubu:
> 
> My stats:
> Location: UK
> Height: 6ft 8"
> Weight: 20 st (280lbs)
> Likes: Big girls, rugby, partying
> Dislikes: Rude people, stupid people, mustard!
> 
> Anyway..that will do for my first foray... see you all soon!


----------



## Shawna

I'm not really new but just back after a little time. I keep pretty busy with work...work as a social services manager at a youth residential center/transitional living program and I'm about to begin working on my clinical license. I live in the wonderful state of Kansas and love KU! Go Jayhawks!!!! It's good to be back and reunite with old friends.  

View attachment Photo0030.jpg


View attachment blueshirt1crop1.jpg


----------



## TwistOfFate

Hi all I am new to the board, enjoy what I see here and excited to meet new folks! I am Brandon and I am a 27M in Va


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Welcome to the boards, from another Virginian.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Beautiful smiles Shawna and Brandon  :bow:


----------



## katherine22

WomanlyHips said:


> Hello, Everyone..
> 
> Name: Georgia
> Age: 34
> Location: Texas
> Profession: Psychiatric Nursing
> Music: The Flaming Lips!, Warren Zevon, Bob Dylan, Lucinda Williams, Weezer, Patti Smith, Leonard Cohen, and too-too many more to list.
> Dislikes: Getting Older, *sigh,* pushy people, extreme narcissism, and insincerity.
> About Me: Tall ssbbw. Life in transition describes things best. I'm fairly quiet and bookish, people may mistake that for disinterest, which is usually not the case at all. I enjoy sarcastic banter, wit and good humor.



Welcome Georgia - I loved how you quoted Leonard Cohen


----------



## BarbBBW

TwistOfFate said:


> Hi all I am new to the board, enjoy what I see here and excited to meet new folks! I am Brandon and I am a 27M in Va



welcome Brandon yummmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Papercutcutie

Hey everyone,

I just joined the the forum and thought I'd say hello.


----------



## Tania

Papercutcutie said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just joined the the forum and thought I'd say hello.



MARSHA MARSHA MARSHA!

*hugs hugs hugs and welcome welcome welcome*

Another fabulously hot picture.


----------



## DJ_S

WomanlyHips said:


> Hello, Everyone..
> 
> Name: Georgia
> Age: 34
> Location: Texas
> Profession: Psychiatric Nursing
> Music: The Flaming Lips!, Warren Zevon, Bob Dylan, Lucinda Williams, Weezer, Patti Smith, Leonard Cohen, and too-too many more to list.
> Dislikes: Getting Older, *sigh,* pushy people, extreme narcissism, and insincerity.
> About Me: Tall ssbbw. Life in transition describes things best. I'm fairly quiet and bookish, people may mistake that for disinterest, which is usually not the case at all. I enjoy sarcastic banter, wit and good humor.




Hiya!  nice intro!! Welcome to dims!


----------



## cheekyjez

Hello.

I'm the grinning idiot in Teleute's wedding photos a few pages back. She's been telling me about the Dims community for the last few weeks and I thought I'd sign myself up. 

I live in Bellevue, WA with Teleute but I'm originally from the UK. I moved over here three and a half years ago to be with her and it seems to have stuck - we got married last year.

I work as a project manager in a big software development company, so my job is basically nagging people. It makes me very popular.

I'm 5'8 and 200lb. I recently acquired a pair of boat shoes that I'm very happy with.

Likes: PC and xBox gaming (mostly WoW, although Teleute just got me Guitar Hero World Tour as a birthday gift so we've been rocking out together), sarcasm, Oyster cards, heist/con movies, Irvine Welsh, spicy food of various origins, self-reference, House, boobs, arguing, lager, Louis de Bernieres, podcasts, belonging to Teleute, lamb chops, swimming, Alan Moore, using the word "cussing". 

Dislikes: Urban sprawl, cheese, showering, bacon, bigotry in all its forms, dogs, brocolli, people who don't know when to use the different homonyms for "your" and "their", rugby and cricket, curly fries, gin, fiefdoms and their turf wars, 3/4 length sleeves.


----------



## Teleute

cheekyjez said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm the grinning idiot in Teleute's wedding photos a few pages back. She's been telling me about the Dims community for the last few weeks and I thought I'd sign myself up.
> 
> I live in Bellevue, WA with Teleute but I'm originally from the UK. I moved over here three and a half years ago to be with her and it seems to have stuck - we got married last year.
> 
> I work as a project manager in a big software development company, so my job is basically nagging people. It makes me very popular.
> 
> I'm 5'8 and 200lb. I recently acquired a pair of boat shoes that I'm very happy with.
> 
> Likes: PC and xBox gaming (mostly WoW, although Teleute just got me Guitar Hero World Tour as a birthday gift so we've been rocking out together), sarcasm, Oyster cards, heist/con movies, Irvine Welsh, spicy food of various origins, self-reference, House, boobs, arguing, lager, Louis de Bernieres, podcasts, belonging to Teleute, lamb chops, swimming, Alan Moore, using the word "cussing".
> 
> Dislikes: Urban sprawl, cheese, showering, bacon, bigotry in all its forms, dogs, brocolli, people who don't know when to use the different homonyms for "your" and "their", rugby and cricket, curly fries, gin, fiefdoms and their turf wars, 3/4 length sleeves.



*MINE!!!!*

Yay you posted finally


----------



## OnlineFeeder

After a long time are back on dimension. New presentation :

Name: Federico.
Age: 19
Location: Milano, Italy.
Profession: Student.
Music: Sum41, Blink 182 and Linkin Park.
About Me: I'm sweet boy. I'm a foodee, I like food, I like eat and I want gain weight.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## BarbBBW

cheekyjez said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm the grinning idiot in Teleute's wedding photos a few pages back. She's been telling me about the Dims community for the last few weeks and I thought I'd sign myself up.
> 
> I live in Bellevue, WA with Teleute but I'm originally from the UK. I moved over here three and a half years ago to be with her and it seems to have stuck - we got married last year.
> 
> I work as a project manager in a big software development company, so my job is basically nagging people. It makes me very popular.
> 
> I'm 5'8 and 200lb. I recently acquired a pair of boat shoes that I'm very happy with.
> 
> Likes: PC and xBox gaming (mostly WoW, although Teleute just got me Guitar Hero World Tour as a birthday gift so we've been rocking out together), sarcasm, Oyster cards, heist/con movies, Irvine Welsh, spicy food of various origins, self-reference, House, boobs, arguing, lager, Louis de Bernieres, podcasts, belonging to Teleute, lamb chops, swimming, Alan Moore, using the word "cussing".
> 
> Dislikes: Urban sprawl, cheese, showering, bacon, bigotry in all its forms, dogs, brocolli, people who don't know when to use the different homonyms for "your" and "their", rugby and cricket, curly fries, gin, fiefdoms and their turf wars, 3/4 length sleeves.


Welcome welcome!! And friend of Teleute is a friend of mine!! Muahhhhhhhhhh SO glad you are here on DIMS!! Enjoy!


----------



## supersoup

cheekyjez said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm the grinning idiot in Teleute's wedding photos a few pages back. She's been telling me about the Dims community for the last few weeks and I thought I'd sign myself up.
> 
> I live in Bellevue, WA with Teleute but I'm originally from the UK. I moved over here three and a half years ago to be with her and it seems to have stuck - we got married last year.
> 
> I work as a project manager in a big software development company, so my job is basically nagging people. It makes me very popular.
> 
> I'm 5'8 and 200lb. I recently acquired a pair of boat shoes that I'm very happy with.
> 
> Likes: PC and xBox gaming (mostly WoW, although Teleute just got me Guitar Hero World Tour as a birthday gift so we've been rocking out together), sarcasm, Oyster cards, heist/con movies, Irvine Welsh, spicy food of various origins, self-reference, House, boobs, arguing, lager, Louis de Bernieres, podcasts, belonging to Teleute, lamb chops, swimming, Alan Moore, using the word "cussing".
> 
> Dislikes: Urban sprawl, cheese, showering, bacon, bigotry in all its forms, dogs, brocolli, people who don't know when to use the different homonyms for "your" and "their", rugby and cricket, curly fries, gin, fiefdoms and their turf wars, 3/4 length sleeves.




firstly, HI!!!

secondly, I AM A WOW ADDICT. we have a guild that's made up of a lot of boardies here. do you play alliance or horde?



yay wow!


----------



## Oldtimer76

thatkassiegirl said:


> Hi, so my name is Kassie, I live in Middle Tennessee, and I am currently 18. I found this site searching for the episode of Dr. Keith - FATabulous, but was unlucky. In the mean time I was fortunate enough to find this really nice website. I have been lurking for a few days but decided to join and I wasn't sure where to post first. I thought this is the best place, hence introduction thread. -lol- Anyways, I have some senior pics(June 2008) and prom(April 2009) ones that I will post.
> 
> 
> BTW, whoever Jay West Coast is, (if you're reading this) your story on your first BBW experience was great. I cried. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: As of yesterday (May 15, 2009) I now weigh 308. I was at 280. At least I thought. -lol-




Welcome beauty!
Hope you have lots of fun:bow:


----------



## WomanlyHips

katherine22 said:


> Welcome Georgia - I loved how you quoted Leonard Cohen



Thanks katherine, I lurve Leonard Cohen with all my being! I just saw him in the Dallas area a lil' over a month ago and it was like the best show, ever...


----------



## WomanlyHips

DJ_S said:


> Hiya!  nice intro!! Welcome to dims!



Hello, and thank you


----------



## latinshygirl92377

*hello folks once again, ive been a member for a while but i had no computer and no internet but i just got one this week so im back in....yay!!!!!! 

im 31 years old and im a female from the great state of texas*


----------



## Aimmer

Hi all,

Just joined, thought I'd say hello. I'm Aim, 29 year old girl from Toronto and proud to be Canadian. I'm studying medical lab science and have addictions to music, tattoos, good cheeses, wine/cider/vodka, puzzle pirates (online game) and british television shows.

*waves hi*


----------



## Oldtimer76

Welcome newbies!


----------



## george83

Welcome all newcomers .


----------



## zacheser

Hi.

Found this site through Curvage. I'm a supporter of the Fat Community. 

Anyways......details:

Age - 19
Occupation - Student
Music choice - Indie and alternative (pretty well balanced tastes though)


----------



## Paul

zacheser said:


> Hi.
> 
> Found this site through Curvage. I'm a supporter of the Fat Community.
> 
> Anyways......details:
> 
> Age - 19
> Occupation - Student
> Music choice - Indie and alternative (pretty well balanced tastes though)



Welcome Zacheser. It is nice to have another pretty girl join us.:smitten:


----------



## mountaindew

hi i'm mountaindew, long-time fan but new to having an account


----------



## BrownEyedChica

latinshygirl92377 said:


> *hello folks once again, ive been a member for a while but i had no computer and no internet but i just got one this week so im back in....yay!!!!!!
> 
> im 31 years old and im a female from the great state of texas*




Welcome back!!! I've so missed ya!! *hugs*


----------



## Darkeyes

Name: John
Age: 36
Location: Southern Indiana
Profession: Design Engineer
Music: omg... Metal, Alternative, Classic Rock, Blues, Soul, Folk even some classical, R&B, Bluegrass, Rap, & Top 40....my playlists would concern a psychologist 
Likes: Music, Good food, Outdoor activities, Art, History, Architecture
Dislikes: Biggots
About me: I am me. A father of 3 wonderful kids. Very opinionated. Very kind. Very smart (imho...lol). I have a nerdy side and an artisitic side. 

View attachment Windsor Small.JPG


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

About time you showed your face in this thread, John!  Welcome!


----------



## dreamer72fem

Darkeyes said:


> Name: John
> Age: 36
> Location: Southern Indiana
> Profession: Design Engineer
> Music: omg... Metal, Alternative, Classic Rock, Blues, Soul, Folk even some classical, R&B, Bluegrass, Rap, & Top 40....my playlists would concern a psychologist
> Likes: Music, Good food, Outdoor activities, Art, History, Architecture
> Dislikes: Biggots
> About me: I am me. A father of 3 wonderful kids. Very opinionated. Very kind. Very smart (imho...lol). I have a nerdy side and an artisitic side.




Nice seeing someone from more my area of the country...up near Northern Indiana here.


----------



## latinshygirl92377

hey eli, how are you doing! and thanks for the welcome back. ive missed everyone as well. hope to chat soon. hugs!!!!


----------



## Darkeyes

BigBeautifulMe said:


> About time you showed your face in this thread, John!  Welcome!



Yeah yeah...I have been a chatter since 2003. Figured it was about time the boards were graced with my dashing goodlooks


----------



## CamileL

I can post!

Name: Camile
Age: 25
Location: Central West Florida
Profession: Student, Slave to my boss, Writer, Job-Hunter, Aspiring Adult model
Music: A little bit of everything with an emphasis on NIN, Madonna (80s-late 90's), Def Leppard, and Styx
Likes: reading, writing, music, anime, going dancing, re-learning to skate, picnics, chocolate, history, burlesque, romance novels, fantasy novels, Laurell K. Hamilton, stand-up comedy (Christopher Titus, Kat Williams, Ron White, Dave Chapelle, Chris Rock, Wanda Sykes)
Dislikes: idiots, backwards segregation, caramel, most of the Fox News news team, people with no social skills
About me: I'm always bad at these.... Ummm, I'm currently a contributor to Creative Loafing Tampa's Sex & Love section, a future grad student, and living. I'm one of those people that are happy with their figure, but still exercise. In some circles, I'm considered crazy because of it. *shrugs* I like meeting new people, but sometimes I'm stand offish because I've had too many run-ins with creepy people on IM. Working on being more open, though.


----------



## henk31

my name is henk
age: 33
location: the netherlands


----------



## cherrycupcake

Name: Amanda
Age: 22
Location: Kent, UK
Profession: Art student
Music: whatever sounds good to my ears..
Likes: Sleeping in. Cuddles. Leopard print. Rain at night. Horror movies. Kisses. Underwear. Pinups. Vampires. Giggling. Painting. Beehives. Red lipstick. Black eyeliner. Cute Shoes. Biting. Books. Burlesque.
Dislikes: mean people, ignorance, arrogance. rain getting in my shoes


----------



## graceofangels

Name: Mary
Age: 26
Location: New Jersey
Profession: Pencil pusher
Music: R&B, hip hop, pop
Likes: dancing, being silly, making faces, reading, writing
Dislikes: house and techno music, ignorant people, 
About me:I just moved out on my own to North Jersey looking to meet new people.

picture:


----------



## BBW Goddess Anna

Hiya! New to this forum a friend of mine told me about only a few days ago so I thought I would introduce myself briefly!
I'm Anna, from Georgia. I'm 36 years old with two kids 11 & 8 (both about to have birthdays) and 6 weeks pregnant! I am 5' 8", weigh about 335 ( you know how those numbers bounce sometimes) and have naturally dark brown hair currently dyed blonde. I work out of the home so I can be with my kids more, although when I work I have to be locked in my room with no disturbance, I am always here for them.
I have a pet Beta Fish named Betty to keep me company and look forward to talking more with folks around here and getting to know everyone!!


----------



## jeff7005

youre truely a godess:bow:
i wish you had a paysite with more pics


----------



## BarbBBW

welcome all newbies!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Welcome Anna! I'm a mom that lives in NC. Great to see you here


----------



## lovebbw!!!!!

hi everyone. im ray. im 5-6 bout 125. i joined because i am an admirer of the bbw community! i do not want to gain myself though. oh im from north carolina and am 23. wana know anything else hit me up.


----------



## Santaclear

Welcome, everyone!!! :bounce:


----------



## bubu2009

Hi, 
I discovered the dimensions forum a long time ago. Finally I got in!
I am Bubu from Germany, 32 years of age, male.
I really appreciate curvy pear-shaped girls.
Enjoy my posts!
Bubu.


----------



## ToniTails

Name: toni lynn
Age: 31
Location: Northern California
Profession: web model
Music: Rock, metal and indie

picture: 

View attachment 009sss2small.jpg


----------



## piratechick

Name: Lorin
Age: 18
Location: Western Pa
Profession: jobless for now.
Music: anything except country and rap. 
Likes: movies, music, anything zombie related, blue eyes. 
Dislikes: lairs, cheaters, mushrooms. 
About me: sooo yeah. i'm lorin, a girl... and i guess i am classified as a BBW. i just joined a few days ago after finding this site about 2 weeks ago. i have my nose pierced. i am far too lazy to post a picture right now.


----------



## msbard90

hi everyone!

i'm melissa (everyone seems to call me missi though ;D)
i'm a proud fatty

from: connecticut
likes: reading, playing computer games, going on road trips, and the beach
dislikes: meanies, and mice 
profession: in college to become a nurse anesthetist

well now i said hi to everyone...  don't be shy


----------



## BarbBBW

Welcome All!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kronos2

hey yall. im george from south san diego 

View attachment corona.jpg


View attachment IMG00056.jpg


----------



## ladyjp

Hi all... 
Figured I'd come here to say hi and hope you all had a terrific weekend. 
Name: Judy
Age: 55 chronologically, 35 mentally, 85 knees...lol
Location: Long Island, NY 
Profession: I teach autistic children and babies and I'm a life coach 
Music: R&B, Club Music, Rap, Jazz, Classical
Likes: movies, music, reading, science, energy psychology, people!
Dislikes: Dishonesty, Negativity
About me: I'm a large, pear-shaped bbw who is very passionate about life and love who enjoys intelligent conversation, anything romantic, finding bunnies on my front lawn and movies that make me cry and laugh.


----------



## Tad

Wow, what an influx of new posters this past weekend! Welcome to everyone, I hope to hear more from all of you 

(pinkpanther16, sadly we'll have to wait a while to hear more from you; board policy requires all posters to be at least age 18. So the moderators will no doubt be along shortly to cut you off--I'm sure it is frustrating, but I do hope you'll come back when you are 18).


----------



## mergirl

edx said:


> Wow, what an influx of new posters this past weekend! Welcome to everyone, I hope to hear more from all of you
> 
> (pinkpanther16, sadly we'll have to wait a while to hear more from you; board policy requires all posters to be at least age 18. So the moderators will no doubt be along shortly to cut you off--I'm sure it is frustrating, but I do hope you'll come back when you are 18).


Looking forward to seeing the appearance of redpanther18 real soon!!


----------



## Surlysomething

kronos2 said:


> hey yall. im george from south san diego



Welcome to the site, George. :bow:


----------



## Kitzy

Real Name: Amy
Age: 28
Location: Louisiana 

Music: Alternative and some old school country. 
Likes: Reading poetry and erotica, laughing until my cheeks hurt, bread pudding
Dislikes: Mean people, grey hair (on me only), rain when you have plans to swim, not raining when you want to stay in and nap all day.

About me: Mom of three, learning to love herself again after a long spout of depression. I am a SSBBW, soon to have my own web page and enjoying every day! 

View attachment Amy Glasses.jpg


----------



## KHayes666

kronos2 said:


> hey yall. im george from south san diego



Has anyone told you that you look like Jason Varitek? That's awesome


----------



## LadyFae

*Sending a BIG warm welcome to all new members  *


----------



## amerigo178

Hi, to everyone. I've been looking for awhile, and I've finally got the nerve to post. I've never been good at talking about myself and there not much to tell.
I'm from New Jersey, in my mid 40's and big myself. I'm a laid off graphic designer, which is why i haven't joined in til now. My interests are Movies& TV, History and Art. I hope to meet some nice people here.


----------



## Surlysomething

amerigo178 said:


> Hi, to everyone. I've been looking for awhile, and I've finally got the nerve to post. I've never been good at talking about myself and there not much to tell.
> I'm from New Jersey, in my mid 40's and big myself. I'm a laid off graphic designer, which is why i haven't joined in til now. My interests are Movies& TV, History and Art. I hope to meet some nice people here.




Welcome.

Male or female?


----------



## amerigo178

Sorry about that , male.


----------



## katherine22

ladyjp said:


> Hi all...
> Figured I'd come here to say hi and hope you all had a terrific weekend.
> Name: Judy
> Age: 55 chronologically, 35 mentally, 85 knees...lol
> Location: Long Island, NY
> Profession: I teach autistic children and babies and I'm a life coach
> Music: R&B, Club Music, Rap, Jazz, Classical
> Likes: movies, music, reading, science, energy psychology, people!
> Dislikes: Dishonesty, Negativity
> About me: I'm a large, pear-shaped bbw who is very passionate about life and love who enjoys intelligent conversation, anything romantic, finding bunnies on my front lawn and movies that make me cry and laugh.



Welcome to Dims. Interesting people here.


----------



## talbyo

Hi there, i'm Talby- live in Brooklyn, am a grad student by day/barista by night & dig swimming, NPR, playing with my dog and enjoying the finest $16-a-bottles whiskeys known to mankind.


----------



## Famouslastwords

talbyo said:


> Hi there, i'm Talby- live in Brooklyn, am a grad student by day/barista by night & dig swimming, NPR, playing with my dog and enjoying the finest $16-a-bottles whiskeys known to mankind.




Welcome to the boards cute stuff.


----------



## sirumberto

Ok, so I'm technically not new, but I haven't posted in years so let's just give this another go.

I'm a 25 y/o male from Texas, who spent a couple of good months here a few years ago. Circumstances sort of pushed me away, but things have changed so here I am.


----------



## lorenzetto

Hi to all of you!
I'm Lorenzo, I'm 32 and I'm from Italy (Venice)!
I've just registred and after having a look to the site I found it very nice!
It's a pitty that I couldn't find so much italian people but I'm happy to be here to meet people from all around the world!
Of course I love bbw..I found them so sweet and sexy!!!
So...I send a kiss to all the bbws here and I hope to meet nice friends!!!
Lorenzo


----------



## happi2

Iam happy to be here. Thanks guys for a lot of goog stuff.


----------



## CLUB AMPLE

Hey everyone


----------



## SoVerySoft

amerigo178 said:


> Hi, to everyone. I've been looking for awhile, and I've finally got the nerve to post. I've never been good at talking about myself and there not much to tell.
> I'm from New Jersey, in my mid 40's and big myself. I'm a laid off graphic designer, which is why i haven't joined in til now. My interests are Movies& TV, History and Art. I hope to meet some nice people here.



Hey, Jersey. What part? Central here, near Edison.

Sorry about the job - hope you find something new soon! And welcome to Dims!


----------



## Paul

lorenzetto said:


> Hi to all of you!
> I'm Lorenzo, I'm 32 and I'm from Italy (Venice)!
> I've just registred and after having a look to the site I found it very nice!
> It's a pitty that I couldn't find so much italian people but I'm happy to be here to meet people from all around the world!
> Of course I love bbw..I found them so sweet and sexy!!!
> So...I send a kiss to all the bbws here and I hope to meet nice friends!!!
> Lorenzo



Welcome Lorenzo. Do you have a picture? We would like to see what you look like.


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome to the site, new peoples! :bow:


----------



## kabuto042

Hello to all. 28 yr old west coast student and techie working my way through school (nine more months!). Film/comics/art nerd. Been a long time lurker but finally decided to come out of the (fa) closet, as it were (hah!). Big fan of indie, electronic & rock and all things between. 

View attachment pica3.jpg


----------



## duetre77

hi! i'm not really new here but i think i have to present me! i'm an italian FA and so i am really addicted from fat women! CIAO BELLE!


----------



## cimman

Hey been here for a while just reading,decided to finally post and intro myself hehe. Names Steven,im 24 obviously a FA since im here hehe.I live in las vegas Nevada,and love gaming reading exploring and chatting.Oh and heres a pic for the heck of it Rawr 

View attachment Picture_1.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Welcome to all the newbies!


----------



## imfree

bubu2009 said:


> Hi,
> I discovered the dimensions forum a long time ago. Finally I got in!
> I am Bubu from Germany, 32 years of age, male.
> I really appreciate curvy pear-shaped girls.
> Enjoy my posts!
> Bubu.





00 toni lynn 00 said:


> Name: toni lynn
> Age: 31
> Location: Northern California
> Profession: web model
> Music: Rock, metal and indie





piratechick said:


> Name: Lorin
> Age: 18
> Location: Western Pa
> Profession: jobless for now.
> Music: anything except country and rap.
> Likes: movies, music, anything zombie related, blue eyes.
> Dislikes: lairs, cheaters, mushrooms.
> About me: sooo yeah. i'm lorin, a girl... and i guess i am classified as a BBW. i just joined a few days ago after finding this site about 2 weeks ago. i have my nose pierced. i am far too lazy to post a picture right now.





msbard90 said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> i'm melissa (everyone seems to call me missi though ;D)
> i'm a proud fatty
> 
> from: connecticut
> likes: reading, playing computer games, going on road trips, and the beach
> dislikes: meanies, and mice
> profession: in college to become a nurse anesthetist
> 
> well now i said hi to everyone...  don't be shy





kronos2 said:


> hey yall. im george from south san diego





ladyjp said:


> Hi all...
> Figured I'd come here to say hi and hope you all had a terrific weekend.
> Name: Judy
> Age: 55 chronologically, 35 mentally, 85 knees...lol
> Location: Long Island, NY
> Profession: I teach autistic children and babies and I'm a life coach
> Music: R&B, Club Music, Rap, Jazz, Classical
> Likes: movies, music, reading, science, energy psychology, people!
> Dislikes: Dishonesty, Negativity
> About me: I'm a large, pear-shaped bbw who is very passionate about life and love who enjoys intelligent conversation, anything romantic, finding bunnies on my front lawn and movies that make me cry and laugh.





Kitzy said:


> Real Name: Amy
> Age: 28
> Location: Louisiana
> 
> Music: Alternative and some old school country.
> Likes: Reading poetry and erotica, laughing until my cheeks hurt, bread pudding
> Dislikes: Mean people, grey hair (on me only), rain when you have plans to swim, not raining when you want to stay in and nap all day.
> 
> About me: Mom of three, learning to love herself again after a long spout of depression. I am a SSBBW, soon to have my own web page and enjoying every day!





amerigo178 said:


> Hi, to everyone. I've been looking for awhile, and I've finally got the nerve to post. I've never been good at talking about myself and there not much to tell.
> I'm from New Jersey, in my mid 40's and big myself. I'm a laid off graphic designer, which is why i haven't joined in til now. My interests are Movies& TV, History and Art. I hope to meet some nice people here.





talbyo said:


> Hi there, i'm Talby- live in Brooklyn, am a grad student by day/barista by night & dig swimming, NPR, playing with my dog and enjoying the finest $16-a-bottles whiskeys known to mankind.





sirumberto said:


> Ok, so I'm technically not new, but I haven't posted in years so let's just give this another go.
> 
> I'm a 25 y/o male from Texas, who spent a couple of good months here a few years ago. Circumstances sort of pushed me away, but things have changed so here I am.





lorenzetto said:


> Hi to all of you!
> I'm Lorenzo, I'm 32 and I'm from Italy (Venice)!
> I've just registred and after having a look to the site I found it very nice!
> It's a pitty that I couldn't find so much italian people but I'm happy to be here to meet people from all around the world!
> Of course I love bbw..I found them so sweet and sexy!!!
> So...I send a kiss to all the bbws here and I hope to meet nice friends!!!
> Lorenzo





CLUB AMPLE said:


> Hey everyone





kabuto042 said:


> Hello to all. 28 yr old west coast student and techie working my way through school (nine more months!). Film/comics/art nerd. Been a long time lurker but finally decided to come out of the (fa) closet, as it were (hah!). Big fan of indie, electronic & rock and all things between.



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, new Guys! Be blessed
and enjoy some of the best interaction with some of
the greatest posters on the internet.:bow:


----------



## joeantonio25

Ok im joe 32, latin italian, live in northridge california currently been single for the last 2 years, im in accounting and a computer tech. 

View attachment IMAGE_00033.jpg


----------



## PYT_bigandbeautiful

Haven't been on here in a while and I really need to get invloved somewhere. For those who don't know me I'm Paris. I love everything involving my culture. That being said I'm Muskogee (Creek), Cherokee and, Blackfoot. Also Irish and English. NOW...here is an updated pic of me. For those who do remember me...I'm not engaged anymore so I am single
I actually don't like this photo much but it IS the most recent


----------



## slicksugar

Hi everybody,

I'm really nervous. I hope I'm doing this right.

Name:Farrah
Age:32
Locationarkside, PA (It is right outside of Philadelphia)
Likes: Television, movies, concerts, music, food, sports
Dislikes: Dishonesty and the Dallas Cowboys (Not exactly in that order depending on the day and the season.)
About Me: Someone once asked me how much I weighed for a police finger print card, I responded with can't I just put big. All that to say I have no idea how much I weigh. I'm pretty sure it's more than 400lbs but I put no guarantees on that. I'm just uniformly big. I'm single and not liking it a lot. I love to laugh and I'm shy but I think I'm pretty awesome if you get to know me. 

I'm glad I found this place and I hope to bring something to the table. 

View attachment new hair 1.jpg


View attachment new hair 2.jpg


View attachment the dress.jpg


----------



## BarbBBW

welcome all!!! WOW some damn Hotties in this place!!!


----------



## sirumberto

Ahh what the heck. Here's a fairly recent picture of me with a silly look on my face. 

View attachment lameopic.jpg


----------



## debz-aka

Hey one and all,
I'm new to the Dimension page and this will be my first little note. I'm excited to be on website that has a place for foodees! I was a baker for 20 years professionally: I also can foods, love to cook and of course love to eat. I'm also an aspiring Screenwriter. Hope that's enough to get started-


debz-aka

My only regret: I wished I had a dime for every time I was told "you have such a pretty face".


----------



## BarbBBW

debz-aka said:


> Hey one and all,
> I'm new to the Dimension page and this will be my first little note. I'm excited to be on website that has a place for foodees! I was a baker for 20 years professionally: I also can foods, love to cook and of course love to eat. I'm also an aspiring Screenwriter. Hope that's enough to get started-
> 
> 
> debz-aka
> 
> My only regret: I wished I had a dime for every time I was told "you have such a pretty face".



Welcome Debz!! Ohhh I am so excitied there is another Baker here! I was a baker for 10 years!!!! ANd I loved it too!!


----------



## Surlysomething

imfree said:


> Welcome to Dimensions Forums, new Guys! Be blessed
> and enjoy some of the best interaction with some of
> the greatest posters on the internet.:bow:




Wow, a simple welcome to all would have saved a whole page. Haha.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light

so. finally joining here officially. should be a nice time.

Yeah, I've been lurking here for years, for the sake of the weight board and the paysite forum and such. You know, looking at the pretty girls and all that. 

But, turned 18 recently, so figured I'd actually join up for real. Interact with the people, make friends, get to know the pretty girls better. :wubu:

So, yeah. Been a son of Virginia for all my life, though oddly enough, I'm not at all redneck-y. Aspiring musician and very much a wannabe composer, I know my way around the guitar decently enough and some other instruments as well. Bit of an sci-fi nerd and otaku, gamer as well. Odd opinions about life and our purpose and such, but I dunno if that kind of convo will ever pop up here.

And, hope I do enjoy my time here, yeah. Thanks for letting me in.


----------



## KnottyOne

slicksugar said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I'm really nervous. I hope I'm doing this right.
> 
> Name:Farrah
> Age:32
> Locationarkside, PA (It is right outside of Philadelphia)
> Likes: Television, movies, concerts, music, food, sports
> Dislikes: Dishonesty and the Dallas Cowboys (Not exactly in that order depending on the day and the season.)
> About Me: Someone once asked me how much I weighed for a police finger print card, I responded with can't I just put big. All that to say I have no idea how much I weigh. I'm pretty sure it's more than 400lbs but I put no guarantees on that. I'm just uniformly big. I'm single and not liking it a lot. I love to laugh and I'm shy but I think I'm pretty awesome if you get to know me.
> 
> I'm glad I found this place and I hope to bring something to the table.



Oh wow, always cool to meet another Philly person in here. We are slowly growing in numbers haha. And good to see another sports fan around here, we need more of them. Either way, welcome to the boards, hope you enjoy yourself


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> so. finally joining here officially. should be a nice time.
> 
> Yeah, I've been lurking here for years, for the sake of the weight board and the paysite forum and such. You know, looking at the pretty girls and all that.
> 
> But, turned 18 recently, so figured I'd actually join up for real. Interact with the people, make friends, get to know the pretty girls better. :wubu:
> 
> So, yeah. Been a son of Virginia for all my life, though oddly enough, I'm not at all redneck-y. Aspiring musician and very much a wannabe composer, I know my way around the guitar decently enough and some other instruments as well. Bit of an sci-fi nerd and otaku, gamer as well. Odd opinions about life and our purpose and such, but I dunno if that kind of convo will ever pop up here.
> 
> And, hope I do enjoy my time here, yeah. Thanks for letting me in.


Welcome to legitimate posting.  Haha. Where in Virginia are you from? I'm from Richmond - born and raised.


----------



## debz-aka

Hey there,
I loved baking, that great feeling of not having to think but still making something incredibly delicious. Guess I'll be seeing you over at the foodee section! Did you bake bread or were you more pastries? 
take care
Debz


----------



## BarbBBW

debz-aka said:


> Hey there,
> I loved baking, that great feeling of not having to think but still making something incredibly delicious. Guess I'll be seeing you over at the foodee section! Did you bake bread or were you more pastries?
> take care
> Debz



Hey Debz,
I did all baking from bread, pastries ( omg my fav!) and cakes!! I also decorated cakes, like for Birthday's, anniversaries and wedding cakes!! ::::looks at her belly::: yep see you over at the foodee boards!! hahaha


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Welcome to legitimate posting.  Haha. Where in Virginia are you from? I'm from Richmond - born and raised.



Oh, up north of Charlottesville a ways. Right up against the Blue Ridge, beautiful country up here. it's not often I go down to Richmond, just a school field trip or two and once to a Blue Man Group show, which was, uh, last year I think?

and, looked at your profile......damn, you prove me right, what I said about the pretty girls....


----------



## ezyryder34

im brendan, 19 yrs old, from illinois


----------



## tallgalrose

Name: Danielle
Age:35
Location:Knoxville,TN
Likes: Travel, The Arts, Jewelry, Antiques, Laughter, Honesty, Kissing
Dislikes: Lack of Air Con, Poor Customer Service, Cruelty, Prejudice 
About Me: I am a well traveled, witty lady who is 6ft, Blue Eyes, Blonde with an Hourglass Bulid. I am a BBW. 

View attachment blue.jpg


----------



## Ali

Hello everyone! 

I'm Ali, 24, from Southern Illinois.

I'm not quite sure how I stumbled on this site, but I'm glad I did.

I have had body image problems since I was in the 3rd grade (which is when I started putting on weight.)

I'm not used to the idea that there might actually be people out there who are attracted to what my body looks like...rolls and all...so this is a new concept to me and I may be shy for a while.

In any case, I'm very happy to be here and I'm looking forward to getting to know you all better. 

View attachment 0518092156.jpg


View attachment ali5000.jpg


View attachment thoseeyes.jpg


View attachment 0518092110a.jpg


View attachment 0215061738.jpg


----------



## KHayes666

Ali said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm Ali, 24, from Southern Illinois.
> 
> I'm not quite sure how I stumbled on this site, but I'm glad I did.
> 
> I have had body image problems since I was in the 3rd grade (which is when I started putting on weight.)
> 
> I'm not used to the idea that there might actually be people out there who are attracted to what my body looks like...rolls and all...so this is a new concept to me and I may be shy for a while.
> 
> In any case, I'm very happy to be here and I'm looking forward to getting to know you all better.



*kisses your cheek* hottie ;-)


----------



## Oldtimer76

Ali said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm Ali, 24, from Southern Illinois.
> 
> I'm not quite sure how I stumbled on this site, but I'm glad I did.
> 
> I have had body image problems since I was in the 3rd grade (which is when I started putting on weight.)
> 
> I'm not used to the idea that there might actually be people out there who are attracted to what my body looks like...rolls and all...so this is a new concept to me and I may be shy for a while.
> 
> In any case, I'm very happy to be here and I'm looking forward to getting to know you all better.




Welcome here! Hope you have lots of fun. 
You look really great in your pictures; you will learn to love your body being around Dims people


----------



## Saxphon

tallgalrose said:


> Name: Danielle
> Age:35
> Location:Knoxville,TN
> Likes: Travel, The Arts, Jewelry, Antiques, Laughter, Honesty, Kissing
> Dislikes: Lack of Air Con, Poor Customer Service, Cruelty, Prejudice
> About Me: I am a well traveled, witty lady who is 6ft, Blue Eyes, Blonde with an Hourglass Bulid. I am a BBW.



Welcome, tallgalrose. I hope you enjoy your visits here at Dims. It is always nice to see tall, blue eyed blonds here at the boards (wink). And what a beautiful profile pic you posted. Tell us more about yourself when you get the chance.

Again, welcome.


----------



## Saxphon

Ali said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm Ali, 24, from Southern Illinois.
> 
> I'm not quite sure how I stumbled on this site, but I'm glad I did.
> 
> I have had body image problems since I was in the 3rd grade (which is when I started putting on weight.)
> 
> I'm not used to the idea that there might actually be people out there who are attracted to what my body looks like...rolls and all...so this is a new concept to me and I may be shy for a while.
> 
> In any case, I'm very happy to be here and I'm looking forward to getting to know you all better.



Hello Ali, and welcome to Dims. It is hard to think that a beautiful woman such as yourself would have "issues" with her body type, but society does have things backward anyway. Here, you will find a lot of friends and a lot of people that will not only accept you, but show you the appreciation you deserve.

Thank you for sharing your beautiful photos with us, and again, welcome.


----------



## tallgalrose

Saxphon said:


> Welcome, tallgalrose. I hope you enjoy your visits here at Dims. It is always nice to see tall, blue eyed blonds here at the boards (wink). And what a beautiful profile pic you posted. Tell us more about yourself when you get the chance.
> 
> Again, welcome.



Thanks for the welcome. I have had issues with my body size really my whole life, though it really began at age 14 after I was hit by a truck while a pedestrian in my school crosswalk, went from being very active, to bed bound(a year) and depressed. I have always heard you have such a pretty face, if only you were thin. I just now feeling more comfortable with myself and my full figured body, though I still struggle. Since I am so tall, even at my thinnest which would be a size 12, my average size is 18, I always will hear, you are such a big girl. I guess, I must just come to terms with it and embrace myself for the woman I am.

Thanks again.


----------



## Ali

Thank you all for your kind and welcoming words.


----------



## steve-aka

*Name:* Steve
*Age:* 42
*Location:* Portland, OR
*Occupation:* X-ray Tech
*Likes:* music, movies, books, comix, hiking, writing, science - fact and fiction, fat chicks - especially my awesome wife, debz-aka
*Dislikes:* stupidity, judgmental people, people with no sense of humor, close-minded people, rudeness, people who are chronically late, pretty much anything "mainstream", cilantro - the VILE weed!
*Mission Statement: *Greetings all. I guess that since my wife, Debz, posted here a few days ago I should get off my lazy butt and do the same. I am a long-time, well, not really lurker, let's just say sporadic contributor on the various Dims boards - mostly over on the Weight Board, Story Board, and FA/FFA board. I've been coming to Dims since way back in the late/mid to early/late 90s when the old Weight Room was first created. I've posted under several names, mostly variations of my current moniker, 'steve-aka'. Names such as 'aka' and 'steve (aka)'. However, I wanted to consolidate all the pseudonymous personae I have spread throughout the 'nets, so that is why I recently signed up as the new me. 

At any rate, it's good to be here and I promise I'll try to have a more active presence around these parts.


----------



## wolfpersona

Hi Everyone,
Name: Kreg 
Age: 22
Location: Lawrence, Ma
Likes: *BIG* Curvy cute voluptuous women, video games, eating and resting because im always working.
Dislikes: mean people
I found this site searching for BBW sites. Ever since I was a teen i always have been attracted to chubby girls. Average size girls just don't turn me on. Now im comfortable with saying it in public.:happy:
Im trying to gain weight slowly. Just 6/7 months ago i weighed 160 now im at *210*. Im 5'11 . I just got out of a relationship with my ex because she got another job and we'd never have time to see each other. She was about 5'4 and weighed 200+. i hope oneday to meet another big babe.


----------



## BarbBBW

welcome all!!


----------



## wolfpersona

Hope i inserted it right


----------



## wolfpersona

Ali said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm Ali, 24, from Southern Illinois.
> 
> I'm not quite sure how I stumbled on this site, but I'm glad I did.
> 
> I have had body image problems since I was in the 3rd grade (which is when I started putting on weight.)
> 
> I'm not used to the idea that there might actually be people out there who are attracted to what my body looks like...rolls and all...so this is a new concept to me and I may be shy for a while.
> 
> In any case, I'm very happy to be here and I'm looking forward to getting to know you all better.


I couldn't possibly understand how you could have body image problems. You're very cute.


----------



## Ali

wolfpersona said:


> I couldn't possibly understand how you could have body image problems. You're very cute.



As I always say to people I meet online: I'm good at taking photographs of myself. But then again, from the looks of things around here, you boys/men would rather see my double chin than not see it 

I'm big, I promise. I weight 280lbs and I'm 5'6". I'm also very very soft.


----------



## wolfpersona

Ali said:


> As I always say to people I meet online: I'm good at taking photographs of myself. But then again, from the looks of things around here, you boys/men would rather see my double chin than not see it
> 
> I'm big, I promise. I weight 280lbs and I'm 5'6". I'm also very very soft.



You're confident. I like that.  Wow 280. You must have got it in the right places.


----------



## BMOC

How's everybody. I'm Patrick. I heard about this site from a friend of mine who said he met some cool people here. Thought I'd check it out. I'm a big framed guy. Came into size about 15 yrs ago. Before that I was pretty average build but as they say, as soon as I hit 30 it all went south. 


*Location:* Tri-State area (Phila/So.NJ/Del)
*Occupation:* Medical business office/transport
*Likes:* Big, beautiful and healthy women, movies, Mexican food, talk radio, travel, sports (boxing, MMA, football (_Go, Giants_)), exercise, all kinds of music (listening as well as performing), internet radio, quiet, water (ocean, seas, rivers, lakes. I find it very tranquil and meditative) 
*Dislikes:* Traffic, assholes, racists, dishonesty, cheats, criminals, humidity, high gas prices, lima beans & brussell sprouts


----------



## asho

Just thought I would poat a pic and say Hi from Dublin 

View attachment lorraines pics 087.jpg


----------



## imfree

sirumberto said:


> Ok, so I'm technically not new, but I haven't posted in years so let's just give this another go.
> ...snipped...





lorenzetto said:


> Hi to all of you!
> I'm Lorenzo, I'm 32 and I'm from Italy (Venice)!
> ...snipped.....





happi2 said:


> Iam happy to be here. Thanks guys for a lot of good stuff.





CLUB AMPLE said:


> Hey everyone





kabuto042 said:


> Hello to all. 28 yr old west coast student and techie ...snipped.....





duetre77 said:


> hi! i'm not really new here but i think i have to present me! i'm an italian FA and so i am really addicted from fat women! CIAO BELLE!





cimman said:


> Hey been here for a while just reading,decided to finally post and intro myself hehe. Names Steven,im 24 ...snipped.....





joeantonio25 said:


> Ok im joe 32, latin italian, live in northridge california currently been single for the last 2 years...snipped...





PYT_bigandbeautiful said:


> Haven't been on here in a while and I really need to get invloved somewhere. ...snipped...





slicksugar said:


> Hi everybody,
> I'm really nervous. I hope I'm doing this right.
> Name:Farrah
> Age:32
> ...snipped...





sirumberto said:


> Ahh what the heck. Here's a fairly recent picture of me with a silly look on my face.





debz-aka said:


> Hey one and all,
> I'm new to the Dimension page...snipped....





Heading_for_the_Light said:


> so. finally joining here officially. should be a nice time....snipped....





tallgalrose said:


> Name: Danielle
> Age:35
> Location:Knoxville,TN
> ...snipped...





steve-aka said:


> *Name:* Steve
> *Age:* 42
> ...snipped...





wolfpersona said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Name: Kreg
> Age: 22
> Location: Lawrence, Ma....snipped....





BMOC said:


> How's everybody. I'm Patrick. I heard about this site from a friend of mine who said he met some cool people here. ...snipped...





asho said:


> Just thought I would post a pic and say Hi from Dublin



Yep, it's a page full, but I do love to welcome you great Guys
individually. Welcome to Dimensions Forums, home of some of
the greatest people-to-people interaction on the internet!:bow:


----------



## imfree

Surlysomething said:


> Wow, a simple welcome to all would have saved a whole page. Haha.



Sorry, Surlysomething, I'm just a stinker, besides, it gives
me such a feeling of power and supports my delusion of
grandeur to welcome each new Guy individually.


----------



## BMOC

Thank you for the warm welcome, ImFree


----------



## Qadira

Hi this is Qadira. I posted a greeting a few weeks ago then my computer died. It was a sad day. On the brighter side of things I am back up and running and doing my thang.

I am 33 soon to be 34. I live in Beaverton, OR. Here's a pic of me.  

View attachment QadiraForDimensions.jpeg


----------



## Surlysomething

imfree said:


> Sorry, Surlysomething, I'm just a stinker, besides, it gives
> me such a feeling of power and supports my delusion of
> grandeur to welcome each new Guy individually.




Apparently.


----------



## sirumberto

Ali said:


> As I always say to people I meet online: I'm good at taking photographs of myself. But then again, from the looks of things around here, you boys/men would rather see my double chin than not see it
> 
> I'm big, I promise. I weight 280lbs and I'm 5'6". I'm also very very soft.



It's a bit of a different mindset here, that's for sure. I won't speak for the others, but I'm of the mind that variety is what makes life worth living. Admittedly I don't give a flip about numbers, but you sure are cute. Cheers to you for posting.


----------



## Philippe-Louis Martin

MissDmeanor said:


> Merci beaucoup BigFriendlyDave, you even used the accents properly too. I'm impressed you found them on your keyboard (especially if you have an English one...). Oh, and thanks for the compliment, very sweet of you. : )
> 
> What a nice welcoming!





MissDmeanor said:


> Hi there all,
> 
> I've been wandering on this forum and reading a multitude of interesting threads in the past couple of days. There seem to be so many nice and cool people on here ! Anyway, just thought I'd at least introduce myself and will surely participate in the near future.
> 
> My Name: Dominique
> Age: 29
> Location: Montreal, Canada
> Profession: Team manager for a financial institution.
> Music: Love music passionnately, loving pretty much everything.
> 
> Likes: My two cats, dogs or all pets really. I enjoy arts in general. Love the theater, photography, comics, stand up comedy, movies, and antiques. I love also reading and writing (when inspired). I'm into cooking, good wines and the fine pleasures of life. I like travelling and learning new things. Like having simple fun moments, hanging out with friends at cafes, pubs, restos, bars, play pool, or just walk around in the city.
> 
> Dislikes: Bad drivers, bad coffee (especially a cold latté/Cappuccino where the milk added was not warm enough or when the coffee taste like dark water...), bad customer service (makes me angry!), my neighbours who finds that gardening is fun at night with a huge spotlight directed towards his backyard and MY bedroom window (seriously, who does that?!?!), all sorts of annoying things that people do...ignorance, narrowmindness and disrespect.
> 
> About me: I'm single, no kids, and yes, I'm French-Canadian (so, don't mind the little mistakes here and there please... oh, and pic is on profile.
> 
> 
> D. : )


D'accord avec mes collègues vous êtes sublime !!!!


----------



## steadydecline

Pretty sure nobody reads this anymore, but since I am new, I figured I should post. n___n

Name: Erica.

Age: 18.

Location: Michigan, US.

Profession: Slacker.

Music: Broadway, classical, oldies, blues, punk, rockabilly, ska, etc.

Likes: Music (playing, writing, etc), reading, musical theatre, tabletop rpgs, Brit comedy, peaches, games, b-movies.

Dislikes: Peas, closet fas (sorry, guys), lack of funds, people who don't bathe, intolerance, summer, overuse of profanities.

About me: I'm 5'6" and 160 lbs, and though I'm trying to lose weight, I'm also a ffa, so I thought I'd be welcome here anyway. I'm going to school for music composition, and am probably the nerdiest person you'll ever meet. But I'm nice, so it works out, right? I don't have many pics of myself, but there's one in my icon over there. Do not be fooled by the "fat girl angle", I am not trying to hide my double chin. I do not have one, though am the proud owner of chubby cheeks. I'm a Buddhist, and am currently saving to move to Europe post-college. I work as a delivery slave for a large pizza chain that will remain unnamed.


----------



## Tad

Actually I think lots of us read this....most of us just don't respond too often, or the thread would be even more gigantic than it already is!

Also, you may want to say 'hi' also on the intro thread over on the BHM/FFA board


----------



## lovelocs

My name is Lovelocs, and I'm a newbie here. I joined because I love my body, :eat2: and I like being in the company of other happy, positive people who love theirs. 
I'm guess I'm kind of on the cusp, anywhere from a generous 16 to a narrow 20, and about 5'9", with very long dark hair. It's taken me a while to become so satisfied with myself, and I never intend to go back. Looking forward to meeting all of you, and thanks!


----------



## Saxphon

Hello there steadydecline. I agree with Edx though - a lot of people stop by to read this thread. I try to view it at least every other day to see who has stopped by, where they located and how they found this wonderful site. And, there are times I can't take the time to post a welcome, and I think that a lot of others are in the same boat.

Welcome steadydecline and enjoy you stay .......


----------



## Famouslastwords

lovelocs said:


> My name is Lovelocs, and I'm a newbie here. I joined because I love my body, :eat2: and I like being in the company of other happy, positive people who love theirs.
> I'm guess I'm kind of on the cusp, anywhere from a generous 16 to a narrow 20, and about 5'9", with very long dark hair. It's taken me a while to become so satisfied with myself, and I never intend to go back. Looking forward to meeting all of you, and thanks!




I used to be that size love, I gained weight due to an accident, but I still love my body. Sometimes I miss being the young, peppy, smaller self I used to be, but I think I'm a very pretty ssbbw now.


----------



## msbard90

hi everyone!!! I'm a newbie too, but welcome newer newbies than me!!!


----------



## chubbyguy4u

bhm in yorkshire here
musician / mature student (48)

just saying hi


----------



## steadydecline

Saxphon said:


> Hello there steadydecline. I agree with Edx though - a lot of people stop by to read this thread. I try to view it at least every other day to see who has stopped by, where they located and how they found this wonderful site. And, there are times I can't take the time to post a welcome, and I think that a lot of others are in the same boat.
> 
> Welcome steadydecline and enjoy you stay .......



Well, my mistake. I guess people do read this! Thank you both.


----------



## lovelocs

Famouslastwords said:


> I think I'm a very pretty ssbbw now.



I see your picture, and I agree with you


----------



## wolfpersona

Famouslastwords said:


> I used to be that size love, I gained weight due to an accident, but I still love my body. Sometimes I miss being the young, peppy, smaller self I used to be, but I think I'm a very pretty ssbbw now.



Hey sexy profile pic:wubu:. My December by josh groban...One of my favorite songs:happy:


----------



## Famouslastwords

wolfpersona said:


> Hey sexy profile pic:wubu:. My December by josh groban...One of my favorite songs:happy:



Thanks, It's one of my favorite songs too. You're pretty cute yourself.


----------



## louisaml

Age: 22
Location: New Hampshire
Stats: 5 foot 2 240 pounds
Likes:Movies, tv, music, shopping, food
Dislikes: homophobes


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I see that SOMEONE just couldn't resist coming to the noob thread to flirt with the fresh..........members.....


----------



## BarbBBW

*welcome all newbies!!!*


----------



## ezyryder34

forgot to put a picture 

View attachment 4693_107824213221_526853221_2709825_1561781_n.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I see that SOMEONE just couldn't resist coming to the noob thread to flirt with the fresh..........members.....



lol GEFFY! Fresh meat. Gotta get em while they're fresh!


----------



## msbard90

hungry like the wolf??


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Nothing says lovin' like flesh in your oven......










I will stop disrupting the thread now with my kinda/maybe/but-I-think-it-might-relate bullshit.....


----------



## Famouslastwords

msbard90 said:


> hungry like the wolf??



and I'm hungry like a woooooooooooooooooolf..... *sings*



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Nothing says lovin' like flesh in your oven......



That's just gross GEFFY, even for you....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

You know you want me anyway............



How can you resist?







And no....I wasn't talking about yeast in the oven......FLESH....jeez, I am slipping.....:doh:


----------



## sirumberto

Don't bash all yeast. Beer is just cereal sludge with a yeast infection. :eat2:


----------



## fd_wannabe

Hello,
I am new to the forum.
About me: i am a young male from romania. I am a slim person but and i just love girls that are gaining weight. I think there is nothing more beautifull that a girl that loves her weight and keeps getting bigger. 

I am glad i found this forum, and found out that i am not alone in my passion.


----------



## Clonenumber47

Name: Mike
Nick Name: "Original Mike" - "Super FA"
Age: 23
Location: Orlando, FL
Profession: Student, Director, Writer, Technician
Music: Sound Tracks, Swing/Big Band, Various Types 
Likes: Movies, Comic Books, Novels, Video Games, Board Games, RPG's
Dislikes: I don't dislike much at all
About me: I am a fun loving kind of guy. I do appreciate the arts for the most part, and have built an appreciation for all walks of life and cultures. As for the Fat friendly community, I am an avid FA and Feeder.

Drop me a line sometime, I always enjoy meeting new people.


----------



## msbard90

hello there  cutie


----------



## lovelocs

sirumberto said:


> Don't bash all yeast. Beer is just cereal sludge with a yeast infection. :eat2:


At first, I just didn't like beer...
...Looking at it like that, beer and I are now sworn enemies.


----------



## tenormadness

Name: James
Nick Name: Don't have one
Age: 20
Location: Either Montgomery or Tuscaloosa, AL
Profession: Student, Musician, Nerd
Music: Jazz, Funk, Classical, R&B
Likes: Music, Video Games, Computers, Cars, Anime
Dislikes: PETA, Kenny G
About me: I'm currently attending the University of Alabama. I'm a real laid back guy, and play the sax. Here's a pic. 

View attachment n1217040128_30140789_2350.jpg


----------



## rchen

Name: Rose
Age: 24
Location: Chicago
Music: Mighty Boosh
Likes: Music, Video Games, Anime
About me: I'm an asian bbw!  Bored most of the time. And new to this whole FA, bbw thing. lol


----------



## e-jazz

Name: Ejaz (nik Jazzy)
Age: 22
Location: Pakistan
Profession: Employed as Manager Finance
Music: Trance, Punjabi Bhangra, Indian
Likes: Films, gags, web surfing,
Dislikes: wastage of time


----------



## Surlysomething

Hello new peoples! :bow:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Welcome, Mike! It was good to meet you at the bash.


----------



## rubmyroundbelly

Hello. 

Name: Tess
Location: Lower 48 
Music: Love it all
Likes: SciFi, Chocolate, Belly Rubs

This is my first post, but I've been here for awhile and have enjoyed reading the posts. There are alot of interesting people here.


----------



## Fascinita

rubmyroundbelly said:


> Hello.
> 
> Name: Tess
> Location: Lower 48
> Music: Love it all
> Likes: SciFi, Chocolate, Belly Rubs
> 
> This is my first post, but I've been here for awhile and have enjoyed reading the posts. There are alot of interesting people here.



Welcome!


----------



## supersoup

Clonenumber47 said:


> Name: Mike
> Nick Name: "Original Mike" - "Super FA"
> Age: 23
> Location: Orlando, FL
> Profession: Student, Director, Writer, Technician
> Music: Sound Tracks, Swing/Big Band, Various Types
> Likes: Movies, Comic Books, Novels, Video Games, Board Games, RPG's
> Dislikes: I don't dislike much at all
> About me: I am a fun loving kind of guy. I do appreciate the arts for the most part, and have built an appreciation for all walks of life and cultures. As for the Fat friendly community, I am an avid FA and Feeder.
> 
> Drop me a line sometime, I always enjoy meeting new people.



yay!!!

original mike rules, i can personally vouch for his being amazing!


----------



## AnnMarie

Clonenumber47 said:


> Name: Mike
> Nick Name: "Original Mike" - "Super FA"
> Age: 23
> Location: Orlando, FL
> Profession: Student, Director, Writer, Technician
> Music: Sound Tracks, Swing/Big Band, Various Types
> Likes: Movies, Comic Books, Novels, Video Games, Board Games, RPG's
> Dislikes: I don't dislike much at all
> About me: I am a fun loving kind of guy. I do appreciate the arts for the most part, and have built an appreciation for all walks of life and cultures. As for the Fat friendly community, I am an avid FA and Feeder.
> 
> Drop me a line sometime, I always enjoy meeting new people.



It's a good man who eats his cookie first then offers you whatever you want of the rest.  

Thanks for everything!!


----------



## anthrochick

Name: Mary 
Nick Name: None
Age: 22
Location: Cambridge, MA (at the moment)
Profession: Thesis-ing on the size acceptance movement/ fat positive stuffs (yay!)
Music: Lots of randoms- some favorites include System, the Bobs, Beatles, DJ Tiesto, Boston Symphony (Christmas Concert )
Likes: adventures, surprises, very-very old things, very-very new things, pearls, espresso, adrenaline, books
Dislikes: closed-minded peoples
About me: Hehe- you'll just have to see!


----------



## e-jazz

e-jazz said:


> Name: Ejaz (nik Jazzy)
> Age: 22
> Location: Pakistan
> Profession: Employed as Manager Finance
> Music: Trance, Punjabi Bhangra, Indian
> Likes: Films, gags, web surfing,
> Dislikes: wastage of time



Me in Muree, Pakistan 

View attachment DSC00018.JPG


----------



## JoeR

Name: Joe
Age: 11/15/1988 (20)
Location: Columbus suburbs, Ohio
Profession: Warehouse Worker/Student
Music: Rock, Metal, Outlaw Country, Gangsta Rap, Techno
Likes: Movies, Driving, Concerts, The Gym, Hunter S. Thompson books, Genuine human beings
Dislikes: Liars, Needy people, Religious intolerance
About me: I try to be a nice guy, but sometimes come off as a hard ass. Whatever. I love the ladies and try to respect them. I'm an FA who would also like to think of himself as a BHM, though I try to keep in pretty decent shape and keep up my strength.


----------



## Baby.Hack

Name: Jada
Nick Name: yedda
Age: 28
Location: Toronto, ON
Profession: Slacker, Video Game Programmer/Designer
Music: Classical, Alternative, A little bit Country
Likes: Movies, Books, Video Games, Computers, Pixar Films, Vampire Mythology
Dislikes: Ignorance, Olives
About me: Used to work in Textile Design, but now design and program casual internet games.


----------



## Tad

Wow, after a somewhat quiet week, a flood of new people in the last day or so. Welcome all, I hope you all find what you are looking for here.

A couple person-specific comments:

Baby.hack: interesting career change! I hope you'll tell us about that one some day.

Antrhochick: there is a thread on this board, probably not too deeply buried, looking for BBW in academia to stand up and be counted. You should swing by there....there are a few others around here doing fat related academic work (maybe you already know that, but in case not thought I'd mention it)


----------



## CandaceMoon

Just wanted to introduce myself, My name Is Candace Moon, I am a bbw web girl. I look forward to getting to know you all so much better!!


----------



## anthrochick

EdX- Thanks for the info! I will absolutely search for the fat academics thread. There is not nearly enough work in the area of fat studies, and it would be fantastic to find some other people doing similar work!


----------



## Plumperbren

Name: Brenda
Age: 18
Location: Near Philadelphia, PA
Body: BBW, 42ddd, 195lbs, 195lbs


----------



## KnottyOne

Plumperbren said:


> Name: Brenda
> Age: 18
> Location: Near Philadelphia, PA
> Body: BBW, 42ddd, 195lbs, 195lbs



Cool, another Philly kid, welcome to the boards


----------



## sirumberto

lovelocs said:


> At first, I just didn't like beer...
> ...Looking at it like that, beer and I are now sworn enemies.



More for me!


----------



## SMBB

Er first post, hey! Kinda new to this whole thing but so curious to know more


----------



## LovesABiggerLady

Hello!

I'm a guy, 49 (for another month anyway). I'm around 240, 5'10".

I'm staying mostly-anonymous for the present, as I'm not sure if my girlfriend is "here" or not, and not sure I would want to know either.

In any case, my girlfriend is a bunch younger than me (have no fears, she is well above drinking age). She's shorter, and well, _rounder _than I am.

And I think she has the most awesome female body I've ever had the pleasure of "sharing".


----------



## Jackoblangada

kittencat said:


> Hi!im Cat!
> I live in the Bay Area Ca,i have made my way back here.In the last 2 years i have gone from growing up in the bay to honolulu hi to norway,to Denmark,back to honolulu,to seattle to san diego and now im back in in the Bay...for quite sometime...but anyway i play bass im a musician i LOVE METAL especially black metal. i like film and art socializing and beer...yup...so yeah that is pretty much it.



Wish i had met you when you were in Seattle!


----------



## Fascinita

SMBB said:


> Er first post, hey! Kinda new to this whole thing but so curious to know more



Upon joining, every FA gets eleven (11) BBWs, plus a chicken in every pot.

Welcome!


----------



## vergeofweightiness

Posted this on another feed but thought should go to another to spread myself out there. My profile would read youngish boomer, writer, New Orleans.

I've been enjoying this site for months now. My longtime but growing love of ample, supple flesh has left me with questions. I spent the first half of my life a 90-pound weakling, the last half a six footer with nondescript build, probably on the scrawny end of most standards.

After reading the stories and forums on this site, I know what I want, what I have to do -- gain weight -- but I don't know how to go about putting on at least 60 pounds, half muscle and half flesh of a more loving sort. 

I know what the stories say, but I was looking for more real world experience. I want to become a long-term member of this club, the first I've ever been interested working to join. No judgments, just acceptance. Freaking liberating!!!

Down to it: What kind of supplements are recommended to get me where I want to go as quickly and safely as possible? What kind of exercises should I try to build a foundation of muscle before I really try to add weight?

While living out my longtime fantasy, I also want to somehow bring up with my wife about regaining the weight she lost the last few years, first 15 pounds about two years ago and now another 20 pounds in the last few months. She's extremely proud of her weight loss, so I haven't said anything. Not certain I should, but I LOVED how she looked at 160-175 (fluctuated depending upon how long after pregnancy) on her sturdy frame. Her curves were fantastic, her belly just the right size, her beautifully shaped, pillowy soft breasts something I want, need to see again.

If you made it all the way through my rambling, please tell me how I should go about it. I'll try anything that doesn't put my immediate health in jeopardy.


----------



## mr.ug

Hi all!
Fat guy here from the UK, partnered with another guy (is that allowed here?), looking to hang out and make friends with the fat-is-cool crowd 
As for the stats - I'm somewhere somewhere around 340lbs, told I don't look it, though my clothes sizes say otherwise! The weight has crept up from 170 over the last 10 years. oops!
Anyway, now I feel like I'm at an AA meeting, I'll sit down now 
Cheers,
Ross


----------



## Surlysomething

mr.ug said:


> Hi all!
> Fat guy here from the UK, partnered with another guy (is that allowed here?)




Of course it's allowed here. And welcome to the site!  (there's also a GLBTQ area-so check it out!)


----------



## BBWkat

Name: Katie
Nick Name: Kat
Age: 23
Location: UK
Profession: None..I'm classed as unfit to work 
Music: Rock, R&B, Classical..anything really
Likes: Videogames, Marvel, T.V., reading, pen-pals
Dislikes: Stupid people, ignorance, bullies
About me: I live with my boyfriend of 3 years and our cat Sooty  

View attachment 001.JPG


----------



## AnnMarie

vergeofweightiness said:


> Posted this on another feed but thought should go to another to spread myself out there. My profile would read youngish boomer, writer, New Orleans.
> 
> I've been enjoying this site for months now. My longtime but growing love of ample, supple flesh has left me with questions. I spent the first half of my life a 90-pound weakling, the last half a six footer with nondescript build, probably on the scrawny end of most standards.
> 
> After reading the stories and forums on this site, I know what I want, what I have to do -- gain weight -- but I don't know how to go about putting on at least 60 pounds, half muscle and half flesh of a more loving sort.
> 
> I know what the stories say, but I was looking for more real world experience. I want to become a long-term member of this club, the first I've ever been interested working to join. No judgments, just acceptance. Freaking liberating!!!
> 
> Down to it: What kind of supplements are recommended to get me where I want to go as quickly and safely as possible? What kind of exercises should I try to build a foundation of muscle before I really try to add weight?
> 
> While living out my longtime fantasy, I also want to somehow bring up with my wife about regaining the weight she lost the last few years, first 15 pounds about two years ago and now another 20 pounds in the last few months. She's extremely proud of her weight loss, so I haven't said anything. Not certain I should, but I LOVED how she looked at 160-175 (fluctuated depending upon how long after pregnancy) on her sturdy frame. Her curves were fantastic, her belly just the right size, her beautifully shaped, pillowy soft breasts something I want, need to see again.
> 
> If you made it all the way through my rambling, please tell me how I should go about it. I'll try anything that doesn't put my immediate health in jeopardy.




You should post directly on the Erotic Weight Gain subforum of the Weight Board. The main board and introductions is for all members here to say hello and give a little info, but the EWG subforum is more specifically designed to address the specific questions you've brought up here. 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=46

Welcome!


----------



## SMBB

Fascinita said:


> Upon joining, every FA gets eleven (11) BBWs, plus a chicken in every pot.
> 
> Welcome!


Not really sure what your trying to say exactly but nice one!


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War

Fascinita said:


> Upon joining, every FA gets eleven (11) BBWs, plus a chicken in every pot.



Everyone knows that an FA doesn't need 11 BBWs; they need just one BBW.

So long as it's the right BBW!


----------



## BarbBBW

Fascinita said:


> Upon joining, every FA gets eleven (11) BBWs, plus a chicken in every pot.
> 
> Welcome!



does that mean I get (11) FA's and a chicken?!? :bounce:


----------



## luckbthisbblady

Hi there! I'm new to Dimensions and thought I'd share my stats. I also wouldn't mind getting to know an FA. 

Handle: luckbthisbblady
Age: 34
State: BHC, AZ (may be moving soon)
Occupation: Self Employed in the Healthcare Field


----------



## Fascinita

BarbBBW said:


> does that mean I get (11) FA's and a chicken?!? :bounce:



I wish it were so, Barb, but it means the BBW actually get one eleventh (1/11th) of an FA each. 

But you can still wish for the lucky part.


----------



## mossystate

Fascinita said:


> I wish it were so, Barb, but it means the BBW actually get one eleventh (1/11th) of an FA each.
> 
> But you can still wish for the lucky part.



I call wishbone!


----------



## msbard90

then I better gett 11 FA's!


----------



## imfree

louisaml said:


> Age: 22
> Location: New Hampshire
> Stats: 5 foot 2 240 pounds
> Likes:Movies, tv, music, shopping, food
> Dislikes: homophobes






fd_wannabe said:


> Hello,
> I am new to the forum.
> ....snipped





Clonenumber47 said:


> Name: Mike
> Nick Name: "Original Mike" - "Super FA"
> Age: 23
> Location: Orlando, FL
> .....snipped......





tenormadness said:


> Name: James
> Nick Name: Don't have one
> Age: 20
> Location: Either Montgomery or Tuscaloosa, AL....snipped.....





rchen said:


> Name: Rose
> Age: 24
> Location: Chicago
> ....snipped.....





e-jazz said:


> Name: Ejaz (nik Jazzy)
> Age: 22
> Location: Pakistan
> ...snipped....





rubmyroundbelly said:


> Hello.
> 
> Name: Tess
> Location: Lower 48
> Music: Love it all
> Likes: SciFi, Chocolate, Belly Rubs
> ...snipped....





anthrochick said:


> Name: Mary
> Nick Name: None
> Age: 22
> Location: Cambridge, MA (at the moment)
> .....snipped......





e-jazz said:


> Me in Muree, Pakistan





JoeR said:


> Name: Joe
> Age: 11/15/1988 (20)
> Location: Columbus suburbs, Ohio
> ......snipped.....]





Baby.Hack said:


> Name: Jada
> Nick Name: yedda
> Age: 28
> Location: Toronto, ON
> ...snipped....





CandaceMoon said:


> Just wanted to introduce myself, My name Is Candace Moon, I am a bbw web girl. I look forward to getting to know you all so much better!!





anthrochick said:


> EdX- Thanks for the info! I will absolutely search for the fat academics thread. There is not nearly enough work in the area of fat studies, and it would be fantastic to find some other people doing similar work!





Plumperbren said:


> Name: Brenda
> Age: 18
> Location: Near Philadelphia, PA
> Body: BBW, 42ddd, 195lbs, 195lbs





SMBB said:


> Er first post, hey! Kinda new to this whole thing but so curious to know more





LovesABiggerLady said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm a guy, 49 (for another month anyway). I'm around 240, 5'10".
> 
> ....snipped....he most awesome female body I've ever had the pleasure of "sharing".





vergeofweightiness said:


> Posted this on another feed but thought should go to another to spread myself out there. My profile would read youngish boomer, writer, New Orleans.
> 
> ......snipped.....





mr.ug said:


> Hi all!
> Fat guy here from the UK, partnered with another guy (is that allowed here?), looking to hang out and make friends with the fat-is-cool crowd
> .......snipped......





BBWkat said:


> Name: Katie
> Nick Name: Kat
> Age: 23
> Location: UK
> ......snipped.....





luckbthisbblady said:


> Hi there! I'm new to Dimensions and thought I'd share my stats. I also wouldn't mind getting to know an FA.
> 
> Handle: luckbthisbblady
> Age: 34
> State: BHC, AZ (may be moving soon)
> Occupation: Self Employed in the Healthcare Field



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, new Guys!!! Woo-Hooooo!!!,
19 of you, if my aged eyes and ADD brain caught it right. You
are now members of what is probably the greatest group of
forums on the internet. Please make yourselves at home here
and be blessed by some of the most respectful and intelligent
interaction on the internet.:bow:


----------



## msbard90

imfree said:


> Welcome to Dimensions Forums, new Guys!!! Woo-Hooooo!!!,
> 19 of you, if my aged eyes and ADD brain caught it right. You
> are now members of what is probably the greatest group of
> forums on the internet. Please make yourselves at home here
> and be blessed by some of the most respectful and intelligent
> interaction on the internet.:bow:



and lil sweeties like you


----------



## imfree

msbard90 said:


> and lil sweeties like you



Aaaaaaw!, you're too sweet.:blush::bow:


----------



## msbard90

I think the message on your shirt says it all.... aww come here


----------



## imfree

msbard90 said:


> I think the message on your shirt says it all.... aww come here



Aaaaw, c'mere and give me a hug, then!
It's well known that I'm a hopeless flirt/
hug-monster/cuddle-monster, any way!:smitten::bow:

Virginia, my friend of over 30 years always
saw me as a real one of these guys:


----------



## msbard90

Aww, too cute! Hey newbies, I wanna know you, cmeeereeee!!!


----------



## Agent 007

Nice to meet you all!

I am a 24-year-old FA living near The Hague (Netherlands). I currently work in an administrative job.

My interests include history and political science, visiting other countries, rock music, James Bond movies and movies by Stanley Kubrick, and the computer game Age of Empires. And of course BBW's 
My dislikes include political and religious bigots, rude people and people with no sense of humor.

I have only recently learned about the fat acceptance movement. The Dimensions website has been of great help to me and this forum seems like a wonderful place to hang out. 

Cheers!

Agent 007


----------



## Oldtimer76

Agent 007 said:


> Nice to meet you all!
> 
> I am a 24-year-old FA living near The Hague (Netherlands). I currently work in an administrative job.
> 
> My interests include history and political science, visiting other countries, rock music, James Bond movies and movies by Stanley Kubrick, and the computer game Age of Empires. And of course BBW's
> My dislikes include political and religious bigots, rude people and people with no sense of humor.
> 
> I have only recently learned about the fat acceptance movement. The Dimensions website has been of great help to me and this forum seems like a wonderful place to hang out.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Agent 007



Welcome Agent!
Have fun overhere


----------



## mel

BarbBBW said:


> does that mean I get (11) FA's and a chicken?!? :bounce:



Wouldn't that be (11) FA's and a cock? :bow:


----------



## BarbBBW

mel said:


> Wouldn't that be (11) FA's and a cock? :bow:



:blush: *yes please LMFAO*


----------



## imfree

Agent 007 said:


> Nice to meet you all!
> 
> I am a 24-year-old FA living near The Hague (Netherlands). I currently work in an administrative job.....snipped.....
> 
> I have only recently learned about the fat acceptance movement. The Dimensions website has been of great help to me and this forum seems like a wonderful place to hang out.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Agent 007



Well, 007, you've spied us out well and already know you'll
be blessed by great interaction with the greatest bunch
of Guys on the internet.:bow:

Here's a great cover of Johnny Rivers' Secret Agent Man,
in honor of your username.

Blues Traveler-Secret Agent Man
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=op1zIqTz8fA


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

mel said:


> Wouldn't that be (11) FA's and a cock? :bow:


If there's only one among 11 FAs that could be problematic.


----------



## Duniwin

Clonenumber47 said:


> Name: Mike
> Nick Name: "Original Mike" - "Super FA"
> Age: 23
> Location: Orlando, FL
> Profession: Student, Director, Writer, Technician
> Music: Sound Tracks, Swing/Big Band, Various Types
> Likes: Movies, Comic Books, Novels, Video Games, Board Games, RPG's
> Dislikes: I don't dislike much at all
> About me: I am a fun loving kind of guy. I do appreciate the arts for the most part, and have built an appreciation for all walks of life and cultures. As for the Fat friendly community, I am an avid FA and Feeder.
> 
> Drop me a line sometime, I always enjoy meeting new people.



Yay! Original Mike! Glad to see you at the bash and glad to see you posting!



LovesABiggerLady said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm a guy, 49 (for another month anyway). I'm around 240, 5'10".
> 
> I'm staying mostly-anonymous for the present, as I'm not sure if my girlfriend is "here" or not, and not sure I would want to know either.
> 
> In any case, my girlfriend is a bunch younger than me (have no fears, she is well above drinking age). She's shorter, and well, _rounder _than I am.
> 
> And I think she has the most awesome female body I've ever had the pleasure of "sharing".



Nice to hear from you. It takes some courage to share about yourself, and I hope you'll become "less-anonymous" in time.

More importantly, I hope that by being here you become more comfortable with yourself and with your girlfriend, regardless of whether or not you share more with us.


----------



## Agent 007

imfree said:


> Well, 007, you've spied us out well and already know you'll
> be blessed by great interaction with the greatest bunch
> of Guys on the internet.:bow:
> 
> Here's a great cover of Johnny Rivers' Secret Agent Man,
> in honor of your username.
> 
> Blues Traveler-Secret Agent Man
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=op1zIqTz8fA




Hey, great song Imfree. I didn't know that one yet (neither this one nor the Johnny Rivers version).
Also many thanks to you and Oldtimer76 for the warm welcome.


----------



## Mycroft

Hello!

Ive been a member since February 2008, and am finally introducing myself. 

My name is Mycroft Holmes (yes, really), and Im a transgender leader based in Boston (Massachusetts, US); where I was born and have always lived (though Ive traveled). Im in the process of becoming an interfaith minister. 

Im 33, and was born biologically female and transgender; Ive had chest surgery and taken testosterone. I identify as a transman, transperson, queer and other things. I work for transgender civil rights and social justice. My focus is faith (religion, spirituality, etc.). 

Im also a writer and an artist. My work includes pieces about weight (fic and nonfic, including fanfic), and I intend to do more. And I will be sharing here. 

Its been rather a long strange trip (as you might imagine), but I finally started to Get It about weight and my relationship therewith. And I realized that I love fat men -- especially transmen and other fat people on the masculine spectrum. Indeed, sometimes I think that in this context, love is too weak a word. I know some of you can relate. Im one of the lucky few who gets to be both an FA and an FFA, among other terms of endearment. 

Im working on integrating weight issues into my social justice work and the rest of my life (as you may have gathered, my life and work arent separate, but). I am out to everyone about everything in this intro, though coming out is a lifelong process. 

I found Dimensions through Google and have been very glad I did. I was especially happy to see the GLBTQ forum begin. Thank you so much for this wonderful site! And thank you for having me. Im busy enough that I may need to be mostly a lurker, but I want you to know that I very much appreciate (and promote) Dims. 

: - ) Mycroft 

View attachment IMG_0793b.jpg


----------



## comaseason

Name: Laura
Age: 30
Location: Portland, OR
Profession: Systems Geek
Music: Heavy Metal/Industrial, punk, 60/70s rock, opera, classical, Leonard Cohen
Likes: Photography, baking/candy making, horror movies, superheroes, naps in the sunshine, long walks with my iPod, computers/gadgets etc.
Dislikes: Driving, kids, cleaning, willful ignorance
About me: I've always had difficulty accepting my physical appearance and after years of trying to change the outside to change the inside, I decided to try the other way around (duh!). Found this site on a random web search, looking for inspiration on how to be more comfortable in my own skin - I am very glad I stumbled upon this place.


----------



## Finder

Hi.

Look here if you want to know who I am.

I have an unusual story to tell. (I do that.)

I have been looking for the identity of a character for *years*. I found it on this Board.

The poster who revealed it was FreeThinker, and I have sent a PM regarding the prize for telling me: a role in the novel I am currently writing.

The character, incidentally, is AstroCat, from Cutey Bunny. The scene was this:

Two thugs approach a little kid.

The kid pulls out a linoleum gun (wood, tape, and rubber bands, stuck together in a fashion which will, hypothetically, fling a little piece of linoleum in approximately the direction the shooter wants) and demands their surrender.

They burst out laughing.

The next frame shows nothing but rubber-band noises.

The frame after this shows two thugs insensible on the ground, and the kid remarking in an aside to us:

_"When all you got is a linoleum gun-- you gotta be GOOD with a linoleum gun!"_

This.
Is the toughest line.
In the world.


----------



## mel

welcome to you guys/gals!!


----------



## bbwjessiestroxxx

Hi,

Im Jessie St Roxxx and Im 31 
I live in FL and have tattoos.
Im from NY originally.

I enjoy horror ,comedy,action,aventure movies.
I like japanation comics and writing poetry and music.
Im into every genre of music but definitly into 
techno rave,alternative,metal.

Im bisexual and Ive been my whole life
Im also a reverend andwhe Fl allows same sex marriage
I will be performing them. I just dont want my bible college degree to be
a waste. 

View attachment Picture0003.jpg


View attachment Picture0002.jpg


----------



## j.barn

Name: JB
Age: 23
Location: NW Pa
Profession: General Manager / I.T. Director of a mid/large internet fishing tackle site
Music: Oldies, rock, classical, jazz...everything!
Likes: home improvement, computing, cooking/bbq/baking, partying with my friends and family
Dislikes: lazy people and people who think the world owes them something
About me: I've found this site randomly. Currently in an open relationship and looking to expand my horizons. 

View attachment pic1.jpg


----------



## bbwjessiestroxxx

Hey,

Im Jessie Im 31 I have about 20 tattoos ,I guess Im a tall gal at 5ft8. I love my body and Im a semi vegitarrian. Im laid back and enjoy life
But I have a weakness for theme parks,Museums,video games & horror movies & anything doing with history/culture
I enjoy japanation cartoons especially hentei Which I always forget 
How to spell even though Im Mclovinit. I love to write poetry
and Music. My friends find me belting out a tune here and there.

I do enjoy cats & dogs. Im an advocate for peoples rights
and the usage of condoms. Im a spiritualist but somehow gravitate to 
the buddhist ways.

I love fellas who are nerds geeks and somewhat techi

Thanks 4 Listening :kiss2:


----------



## BarbBBW

welcome all newbies!!:kiss2:


----------



## imfree

Mycroft said:


> Hello!
> 
> Ive been a member since February 2008, and am finally introducing myself.
> 
> My name is Mycroft Holmes ......snipped....





comaseason said:


> Name: Laura
> Age: 30
> Location: Portland, OR
> Profession: Systems Geek
> ....snipped.......





Finder said:


> Hi.
> 
> Look here if you want to know who I am.
> 
> ....snipped........





bbwjessiestroxxx said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im Jessie St Roxxx and Im 31
> I live in FL and have tattoos.
> Im from NY originally.
> 
> ....snipped......





j.barn said:


> Name: JB
> Age: 23
> Location: NW Pa
> ....snipped.......



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Newbies. Make yourselves
at home and be blessed by interaction with some of the best
people on the internet.:bow:

I was a seeker once.......

Nice cover of The Who's "The Seeker"
Rush-The Seeker
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QUWkFeGQ0A


*I found some of my answers in scripture, others
in great posts by great Dimmer's, now imfree.


----------



## bgl200

Hello everyone, My name is Cliff a.k.a bgl200 and i would like to say i've always been an admirer of ssbbw's and hope to meet some of you !!!!!! :wubu:


----------



## imfree

bgl200 said:


> Hello everyone, My name is Cliff a.k.a bgl200 and i would like to say i've always been an admirer of ssbbw's and hope to meet some of you !!!!!! :wubu:



Welcome aboard, Cliff. Meet and interact
with a really great bunch of people here,
in Dimensions Forums.:bow:


----------



## chubbychick09

hi there im jessica im from england and i weigh 210lb


----------



## Paul

chubbychick09 said:


> hi there im jessica im from england and i weigh 210lb



Welcome ChubbyChick. If you are 15 years old as stated in your profile, you are to young to post at Dimensions. I believe you must be 18 (or is it 21) years old to post here.


----------



## mossystate

And to sound like a woman old enough to be your mom.....think twice ( 20 times ) over doing the sexy posing....you have lots of time to do all that.


----------



## BeastofBurden.

didn't even know bout this thread lol 

well anyways.....im Chris, 21 years old and im a mechanic

i like to play pool,darts,fish,hunt,play paintball,ride my 4-wheeler or 50cc mini bike lol,and every now and then read a good book,watch movies,cuddle,cook, throw BBQ's or awesome shindigs


----------



## imfree

BeastofBurden. said:


> didn't even know bout this thread lol
> 
> well anyways.....im Chris, 21 years old and im a mechanic
> 
> ....snipped.........



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Chris. You'll find
a great bunch 'o Guys 'n Gals to interact with in
these forums.:bow:

Too bad you're not near Leb'nun, Tn. I'd love to
find a mechanic to fix that vacuum leak in my
'83 Caddi.


----------



## joh

Hi, my name is Jedd. I've been a longtime lucker, but do have another account, bufbig. I felt like I wanted another username under which I would start becoming more active, thus this "joh."

My interests are sports, computer programming, and my lovely new girlfriend Rachel (thatgirl08) :wubu:

I actually met her through Dims, so for that I'd like to thank the community for that and for opening my eyes to the size-acceptance community!


----------



## tdjhg

Hello all! 

First post here. Figuring out my way around. 
24m here. I'm a BHM and I also love BBW and SSBBW's.

I look forward to talking with you all.


----------



## Starsshine

Well Hi 
I've registerd myself here about.. a week ago.
Because of a pic a friend of mine found here.. and well, thought it would be better if I introduced myself too..

Name: Mischa

Age: 26

Location: Highland Springs, Va

Profession: changes every now and then

Music: Heavy/black/death/viking/love/melodic metal, cyber, punk, irish, industrial, goth, batcave etc etc

Likes: Music, Parties, Friends, horror movies, new things, free time

Dislikes: small minded people.

About me: Well, I've been on the move all my life. Lived in Holland, France, Germany, England and now here. 
I like to discover new things. I will always keep the good and forget the bad.
I live day by day.
I love food. Specialy Italian. You could wake me up in the middle of the night for pizza, tagiatella or italian Icecream!
My friends are the most important thing to me, and they would be the only reason I would ever get mad at someone.
Im Bi, I dont care that much what is between someones legs, as long as their is a certain chemestry.
People who are small minded, dont come knocking at my door.
People are all equal, no matter what their origin or size is. No matter what they believe or how they look. 

View attachment food.jpg


----------



## imfree

joh said:


> Hi, my name is Jedd. I've been a longtime lucker, but do have another account, bufbig. I felt like I wanted another username under which I would start becoming more active, thus this "joh."
> 
> My interests are sports, computer programming, and my lovely new girlfriend Rachel (thatgirl08) :wubu:
> 
> I actually met her through Dims, so for that I'd like to thank the community for that and for opening my eyes to the size-acceptance community!





tdjhg said:


> Hello all!
> 
> First post here. Figuring out my way around.
> 24m here. I'm a BHM and I also love BBW and SSBBW's.
> 
> I look forward to talking with you all.



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Guys. Make yourselves at home
and enjoy great interaction with some really great people.:bow:


----------



## Namdeew

Name: James
Age: 27
Location: California
Profession: Investing
Music: Like all kinds, but I love Hip-Hop
Likes: Poker, Mixed Martial Arts, Movies
Dislikes: Liars
About me: I'm a shy & quiet guy
Picture: 

View attachment mee.JPG


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Starsshine said:


> Well Hi
> I've registerd myself here about.. a week ago.
> Because of a pic a friend of mine found here.. and well, thought it would be better if I introduced myself too..
> 
> Name: Mischa
> 
> Age: 26
> 
> Location: Highland Springs, Va
> 
> Profession: changes every now and then
> 
> Music: Heavy/black/death/viking/love/melodic metal, cyber, punk, irish, industrial, goth, batcave etc etc
> 
> Likes: Music, Parties, Friends, horror movies, new things, free time
> 
> Dislikes: small minded people.
> 
> About me: Well, I've been on the move all my life. Lived in Holland, France, Germany, England and now here.
> I like to discover new things. I will always keep the good and forget the bad.
> I live day by day.
> I love food. Specialy Italian. You could wake me up in the middle of the night for pizza, tagiatella or italian Icecream!
> My friends are the most important thing to me, and they would be the only reason I would ever get mad at someone.
> Im Bi, I dont care that much what is between someones legs, as long as their is a certain chemestry.
> People who are small minded, dont come knocking at my door.
> People are all equal, no matter what their origin or size is. No matter what they believe or how they look.




That's quite the plate of food . . . and Hello.


----------



## Starsshine

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> That's quite the plate of food . . . and Hello.




no its not.  
It was a small lunch.. lol.
and thnx


----------



## pdesil071189

*Name*: Peter DeSilvey
*Age*: 20 
*DOB*: July 11th 1989
*Height*: 6ft. 3in.
*Weight*: 400 ish
*Eye Color*: Blue
*Hair Color*: Brown
*Birthplace*: Manchester, CT
*Current Location*: Naples, FL 

*Interests: *
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Playing the Bass Guitar, Video Games, Blogging, Paranormal Investigation. 

*A few things you should know about me:*
----------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm Epileptic, I am obsessed with music, I'm single


----------



## watchfromafar

I'm new here. Hoping to meet new people. Send me a message! 

I love rowing, anything music related, teaching, and being very very silly :smitten:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Starsshine said:


> no its not.
> It was a small lunch.. lol.
> and thnx



oh wow . . . fries and salad and steak . . . oh MY!!!


----------



## Starsshine

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> oh wow . . . fries and salad and steak . . . oh MY!!!




Yeah I know  I love fries. Steak is good ever now and then.. and the salad....they added it.. But it was good food..Tasted great


----------



## BigJimmy

Hello all. New here and just discovered the place. Seems like there is a lot of great stuff and discussions around to check out.

Chunky guy here myself who is also a fat admirer. More details to come I suppose once I get my feet wet.


----------



## suebeehoney

Hi all! 

New to the forums, very glad to find a place where size is acceptable! 

Single mom, 3 kids, but only one living at home (and a teenager at that, so he's NEVER home! LOL), so most of the time it's just me and the dog, when I'm not at work. 

Looking forward to meeting everyone and enjoying your company! 

Sue


----------



## ABellyGirl

Age: 34
Status: Separated
No Kids
2 Cats

Me: I am a tall redhead BBW with PCOS, who even when I was skinny wore a size 14, but I am beyond twice that size now. I am trying to have fat pride whilst looking for a new job and new place to live. 

Interests: I still love to go for walks on the beach, taking my own sweet time, and go hiking. I have two college degrees and I am doing nothing with them. I am most concerned about issues of fat discrimination for employment and the equitable treatment of chubby children.

Likes: pretty clothes, pretty shoes, girdles, historical clothing, plants, cooking, small towns with broad vistas, arts and crafts, walking, writing, science fiction, role playing games, fantasy

Dislikes: manipulative people, liars, cheaters, condescension, cruelty to children, people that don't take time to listen.


----------



## BarbBBW

*welcome all newbies!!*


----------



## imfree

Namdeew said:


> Name: James
> Age: 27
> Location: California
> Profession: Investing
> Music: Like all kinds, but I love Hip-Hop
> Likes: Poker, Mixed Martial Arts, Movies
> Dislikes: Liars
> About me: I'm a shy & quiet guy
> Picture:





Starsshine said:


> Well Hi
> I've registerd myself here about.. a week ago.
> Because of a pic a friend of mine found here.. and well, thought it would be better if I introduced myself too..
> 
> Name: Mischa
> 
> Age: 26
> 
> Location: Highland Springs, Va
> 
> Profession: changes every now and then
> 
> ....snipped....






> *Name*: Peter DeSilvey
> *Age*: 20
> *DOB*: July 11th 1989
> *Height*: 6ft. 3in.
> *Weight*: 400 ish
> ...snipped...






watchfromafar said:


> I'm new here. Hoping to meet new people. Send me a message!
> 
> I love rowing, anything music related, teaching, and being very very silly :smitten:





BigJimmy said:


> Hello all. New here and just discovered the place. Seems like there is a lot of great stuff and discussions around to check out.
> 
> Chunky guy here myself who is also a fat admirer. More details to come I suppose once I get my feet wet.





suebeehoney said:


> Hi all!
> 
> New to the forums, very glad to find a place where size is acceptable!
> 
> Single mom, 3 kids, but only one living at home (and a teenager at that, so he's NEVER home! LOL), so most of the time it's just me and the dog, when I'm not at work.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone and enjoying your company!
> 
> Sue





ABellyGirl said:


> Age: 34
> Status: Separated
> No Kids
> 2 Cats
> 
> Me: I am a tall redhead BBW with PCOS, who even when I was skinny wore a size 14, but I am beyond twice that size now. I am trying to have fat pride whilst looking for a new job and new place to live.
> 
> ...snipped...



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, new Guys. Make yourselves
at home and be blessed by interaction with some of the 
greatest people on the internet.:bow:


----------



## Largent

My first contribution is an appreciation for curvy ladies - - I really enjoy the gift of your special feminine allure when I am fortunate enought to cross your paths! The Dimensions website is proof that interesting women still want men to notice and respond. I will enjoy keeping up to date with your postings:smitten:!


----------



## imfree

Largent said:


> My first contribution is an appreciation for curvy ladies - - I really enjoy the gift of your special feminine allure when I am fortunate enought to cross your paths! The Dimensions website is proof that interesting women still want men to notice and respond. I will enjoy keeping up to date with your postings:smitten:!



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Largent. You'll find
a whole world of interesting Guys and Gals to
interact with in these forums. Make yourself at
home and be blessed.:bow:


----------



## Largent

Thanks for the welcome! I am hoping to be happy here, make new friends and send out happy vibes. I especially enjoyed the references to the Parables in Imfree's reply - and I'd like to add "Do unto others as you would have them do unto you", the Golden Rule, which motivates me every day.
I am new to discussion boards in general (all I've ever done up until now is just read what others have posted) so everyone please feel free to help me out with technical or procedural tips.
I would like the ladies who read my posting to reply with a description of the sound of their laughter - there is a kind of feminine laughter that always takes me to the happy place, but I've only heard it :smitten:from curvy women. Aloha until next time!!


----------



## Oldtimer76

Starsshine said:


> Well Hi
> I've registerd myself here about.. a week ago.
> Because of a pic a friend of mine found here.. and well, thought it would be better if I introduced myself too..
> 
> Name: Mischa
> 
> Age: 26
> 
> Location: Highland Springs, Va
> 
> Profession: changes every now and then
> 
> Music: Heavy/black/death/viking/love/melodic metal, cyber, punk, irish, industrial, goth, batcave etc etc
> 
> Likes: Music, Parties, Friends, horror movies, new things, free time
> 
> Dislikes: small minded people.
> 
> About me: Well, I've been on the move all my life. Lived in Holland, France, Germany, England and now here.
> I like to discover new things. I will always keep the good and forget the bad.
> I live day by day.
> I love food. Specialy Italian. You could wake me up in the middle of the night for pizza, tagiatella or italian Icecream!
> My friends are the most important thing to me, and they would be the only reason I would ever get mad at someone.
> Im Bi, I dont care that much what is between someones legs, as long as their is a certain chemestry.
> People who are small minded, dont come knocking at my door.
> People are all equal, no matter what their origin or size is. No matter what they believe or how they look.



Welkom Mischa,

You sound like a smart woman to me
Hope you have lots of fun around here.

Geniet!


----------



## galaxtron

Name: Robert

Larger pic in my profile.

Age: 26

Location: Midwest

Profession: Pharmaceutical Sales

Music: Classic rock

Likes: Music, playing guitar, playing piano, dancing, lifting weights.

Dislikes: poor grammar, superficiality

About me: Long time site lurker, figure I'd make my debut. Always up for meeting new people.


----------



## imfree

galaxtron said:


> Name: Robert
> 
> Larger pic in my profile.
> 
> Age: 26
> 
> Location: Midwest
> 
> Profession: Pharmaceutical Sales
> 
> ...snipped....



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Robert.
Get comfortable in these forums and be 
blessed by some great interaction with 
some really great people.:bow:


----------



## suebeehoney

Hi to all the newbies! (big wave!)

Sue


----------



## Jezzebelle

Hello, I'm a young woman from Houston, TX. I enjoy simple things like movies, TV, books, and the company of friends and family. It takes quite a bit to ire me. My favorite music is anything from the 80s. If there is neon and big hair, I'm there.

Age: 28


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Welcome! I'm from Houston too, Jezzebelle!


----------



## Jezzebelle

BrownEyedChica said:


> Welcome! I'm from Houston too, Jezzebelle!



Coolness. H-Town represent!


----------



## imfree

Jezzebelle said:


> Hello, I'm a young woman from Houston, TX. I enjoy simple things like movies, TV, books, and the company of friends and family. It takes quite a bit to ire me. My favorite music is anything from the 80s. If there is neon and big hair, I'm there.
> 
> Age: 28



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Jezzebelle.
Settle in and be blessed by great interaction
with some really cool people.:bow:


----------



## suebeehoney

Finally got my pic posted! It's from last summer, and my hair is shorter, but everything else is pretty much the same!


----------



## Amazinggoddess73

Name: Jacqueline
Age: 35
Location: Cleveland Ohio
Currently a college student, going for my RN. Just thought I would say hello to everyone. But it seems as though all of my pics are too big for this format, so I will have to figure out how to post them!


----------



## BBWModel

Welcome!! Yeah...more Ohio people. 



Amazinggoddess73 said:


> Name: Jacqueline
> Age: 35
> Location: Cleveland Ohio
> Currently a college student, going for my RN. Just thought I would say hello to everyone. But it seems as though all of my pics are too big for this format, so I will have to figure out how to post them!


----------



## TimmyZ

Name: Tim
Age: 23
Location: Victoria, Australia
Profession: Programmer
Music: Rock, metal and electronic
Likes: Films, parties, games, roadtrips, reading, comedy films and anime


----------



## Famouslastwords

Starsshine said:


> Well Hi
> I've registerd myself here about.. a week ago.
> Because of a pic a friend of mine found here.. and well, thought it would be better if I introduced myself too..
> 
> Name: Mischa
> 
> Age: 26
> 
> Location: Highland Springs, Va
> 
> Profession: changes every now and then
> 
> Music: Heavy/black/death/viking/love/melodic metal, cyber, punk, irish, industrial, goth, batcave etc etc
> 
> Likes: Music, Parties, Friends, horror movies, new things, free time
> 
> Dislikes: small minded people.
> 
> About me: Well, I've been on the move all my life. Lived in Holland, France, Germany, England and now here.
> I like to discover new things. I will always keep the good and forget the bad.
> I live day by day.
> I love food. Specialy Italian. You could wake me up in the middle of the night for pizza, tagiatella or italian Icecream!
> My friends are the most important thing to me, and they would be the only reason I would ever get mad at someone.
> Im Bi, I dont care that much what is between someones legs, as long as their is a certain chemestry.
> People who are small minded, dont come knocking at my door.
> People are all equal, no matter what their origin or size is. No matter what they believe or how they look.



I don't know what's hotter the girl, the lunch or the girl eating the lunch.


----------



## Noir

Name: Adam

Age: 23

Location: San Fran

Profession: Actor/Dancer

Music: All kinds. The only thing I dont listen to that much is Rap. Current Bands I like: Jack Johnson, The Decemberists, MIKA, System of a Down, Rebelution and many others.

Likes: Music, Parties, Friends, Movies, Video Games, Drawing, Dance, Cooking/Bakeing, Having Fun

Dislikes: Ignorant people

About me: I have been coming to the site for years just never joined up for the forums. I have been in the chats as Caliguy in the past. Average 23 year old I suppose. Fresh out of college and looking to start "life". I'm very laid back, very few things get me aggitated in any sense. I try to enjoy the small things in life and not stress out. I have been attracted to bigger women ever since I can remember. Nothing wrong with being skinny either but it just doesn't do "it" for me. Love meeting new people and making new friends.


----------



## liz (di-va)

hi there, noobs!


----------



## supersoup

hi noobs!!

post lots, rep lots, and have fun!


----------



## AnnMarie

Big welcome to all the newbies.... have fun!


----------



## MolliVanessa

hi @ all! my name is vanessa and i'm from germany. i just wanted du introduce myself an wish you all a very good time. hugs & kisses


----------



## nikola090

Hi! welcome here and hope that you'll like this community!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

A Big Welcome to all the new comers to the community! Enjoy!


----------



## lisaplussize

Hi

My name is Lisa I'm 28 from South Africa. Im a quantiy surveyor. Im engaged. Currently I weigh about 250lbs. I'm proud of my curves!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Welcome to the boards Lisa.


----------



## imfree

Amazinggoddess73 said:


> Name: Jacqueline
> Age: 35
> Location: Cleveland Ohio
> Currently a college student, going for my RN. Just thought I would say hello to everyone. But it seems as though all of my pics are too big for this format, so I will have to figure out how to post them!





TimmyZ said:


> Name: Tim
> Age: 23
> Location: Victoria, Australia
> Profession: Programmer
> Music: Rock, metal and electronic
> Likes: Films, parties, games, roadtrips, reading, comedy films and anime





Noir said:


> Name: Adam
> 
> Age: 23
> 
> Location: San Fran
> 
> Profession: Actor/Dancer
> 
> ...snipped....





MolliVanessa said:


> hi @ all! my name is vanessa and i'm from germany. i just wanted du introduce myself an wish you all a very good time. hugs & kisses





lisaplussize said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Lisa I'm 28 from South Africa. Im a quantiy surveyor. Im engaged. Currently I weigh about 250lbs. I'm proud of my curves!



Hi New Guys and welcome to Dimensions Forums.
Here you can be blessed by interaction with
some of the greatest people on the internet.:bow:


----------



## Oldtimer76

A big welcome to all the new members!


----------



## Aust99

Name: Nat
Age: 24
Location: Australia
Profession: ...
Music: Rock & Indie music - Wolfparade, Band of Horses, Bon Iver, Kings of Leon...
Likes: Gigs, going out with mates, pubs, travelling, boys, comedy gigs
Dislikes: 
About me: Fun chick... world traveller... into music and films.. love my friends... having fun looking around the big world of BBWs/FAs


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Welcome to the boards..


----------



## imfree

Aust99 said:


> Name: Nat
> Age: 24
> Location: Australia
> Profession: ...
> Music: Rock & Indie music - Wolfparade, Band of Horses, Bon Iver, Kings of Leon...
> Likes: Gigs, going out with mates, pubs, travelling, boys, comedy gigs
> Dislikes:
> About me: Fun chick... world traveller... into music and films.. love my friends... having fun looking around the big world of BBWs/FAs



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Nat. Make yourself
at home in these forums and be blessed by interaction
with a truly great bunch of people.:bow:


----------



## Vallum

Well then, as to the name of the thread, I suppose many will understand what I am doing then


Name: Skyler

Age: 18

Height/weight: 6'2" and 267 lbs last I checked, (though, I look more around the 220 area)

Location: The Northwest at the moment

Future Goals: going through school to eventually make my way to become a professor of Philosophy

Music: Anything but Rap or Country... What I love the most Gothic orchestra, Punk, European Industrial, Classic Rock, and Classical

Likes/interests: Philosophy, Mysticism, Spirituality, Eastern Theology, and the research of such topics
Reading, Anime, Manga, Boffering, Archery, Meditating, contemplation, Table-Top RPG's, my garden, rainy days, and quite afternoons

A Smidgen about me: I've never stayed in one place to long, (longest I lived somewhere was thru-out middle school, In Gresham, OR), and, as such, the notion has adapted to my natural curiosity for knowledge, Specifically to the subjects stated above. I've lived in Paris, England, Pakistan, Ohio, Nebraska, Tennesse, Hawaii, Oregon, Washington, and a few more I cant remember off the top of my head, (hard to keep track after a while)


So, if anyone wants to strike up a chat to talk/debate or just want to get to know me more, PM me


----------



## imfree

Vallum said:


> Well then, as to the name of the thread, I suppose many will understand what I am doing then
> 
> 
> Name: Skyler
> 
> Age: 18
> 
> Height/weight: 6'2" and 267 lbs last I checked, (though, I look more around the 220 area)
> 
> Location: The Northwest at the moment
> 
> .....snipped......



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Skyler.
Make yourself at home and be blessed
by great interaction with a really great
bunch of posting type Guys.:bow:


----------



## SSQT

Name: Jennifer
From: Michigan (originally Indiana)
Music: all kinds - love techno, dance, pop the best (don't care for country, heavy metal)
Interests: God/Spirituality/Christianity, travel, movies, reading, art, swimming, my dog, nature, the ocean, photography

(Would put better pics here but unfortunately my pics are too big and only the webcam ones would work!)

Just wanted to say hello to everyone! I actually filled out my profile so if you're interested you can check that out. Some of you may know me from NAAFA conventions or bbw events (mainly in the midwest). At my first NAAFA convention I was 16 in St. Petersburg, FL. and the last I went to was San Diego in 2000. (Alot of you may remember me as half of the "mother/daughter team" - Mom's doing great but not online haha!) I'd love to say hey to any old friends, or meet new ones!


----------



## imfree

SSQT said:


> Name: Jennifer
> From: Michigan (originally Indiana)
> Music: all kinds - love techno, dance, pop the best (don't care for country, heavy metal)
> Interests: God/Spirituality/Christianity, travel, movies, reading, art, swimming, my dog, nature, the ocean, photography
> 
> ....snipped......



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Jennifer. Make yourself
at home in these forums and be blessed by interaction
with some of the greatest Guys on the internet.:bow:


----------



## DilithiumCrystal

Name:Crystal
Age: 23 
Location: DFW Texas
Profession: Full time student

Music: I listen to almost anything but lean more towards rock. 

Likes: movies, video games, anime, reading, Dr Who and pretty much all other forms of nerdiness. I love to cook but I prefer baking since I am addicted to sweets.

Dislikes: Mean/rude people, being hungry, people that don't use turn signals while driving, deciding on a career

About me: I wish I had known about this place sooner! I am going to school full time taking basic classes until I decide which science/medical career I want to choose. I never know quite what to say about myself. I am 5'6 and weigh 200lbs. I hope this is good enough since yall will get to know me from my posts to come!


----------



## bbwildrose

I guess it's time I did one of these 

Name: Julie
Age: 43
Lives: South East England

Music: Doves, Led Zeppelin, Foo Fighters, Porcupine Tree, Marillion, early Roxy Music, Goldfrapp, Jeff Buckley, Nick Drake and loads more

Likes: music, films, reading, nature, peace, trees, food (argh i never know what to say in these things)

Dislikes: narrowmindedness, insensitivity


----------



## imfree

DilithiumCrystal said:


> Name:Crystal
> Age: 23
> Location: DFW Texas
> Profession: Full time student
> 
> Music: I listen to almost anything but lean more towards rock.
> 
> Likes: movies, video games, anime, reading, Dr Who and pretty much all other forms of nerdiness. I love to cook but I prefer baking since I am addicted to sweets.
> 
> ....snipped....





bbwildrose said:


> I guess it's time I did one of these
> 
> Name: Julie
> Age: 43
> Lives: South East England
> 
> Music: Doves, Led Zeppelin, Foo Fighters, Porcupine Tree, Marillion, early Roxy Music, Goldfrapp, Jeff Buckley, Nick Drake and loads more
> 
> ....snipped.....



Hi Guys, and welcome to Dimensions Forums. Be blessed
by great interaction with some really great people in
these forums.:bow:


----------



## KHayes666

DilithiumCrystal said:


> Name:Crystal
> Age: 23
> Location: DFW Texas
> Profession: Full time student
> 
> Music: I listen to almost anything but lean more towards rock.
> 
> Likes: movies, video games, anime, reading, Dr Who and pretty much all other forms of nerdiness. I love to cook but I prefer baking since I am addicted to sweets.
> 
> Dislikes: Mean/rude people, being hungry, people that don't use turn signals while driving, deciding on a career
> 
> About me: I wish I had known about this place sooner! I am going to school full time taking basic classes until I decide which science/medical career I want to choose. I never know quite what to say about myself. I am 5'6 and weigh 200lbs. I hope this is good enough since yall will get to know me from my posts to come!




Good thing I use turn signals lol nice to meet you


----------



## Oldtimer76

Aust99 said:


> Name: Nat
> Age: 24
> Location: Australia
> Profession: ...
> Music: Rock & Indie music - Wolfparade, Band of Horses, Bon Iver, Kings of Leon...
> Likes: Gigs, going out with mates, pubs, travelling, boys, comedy gigs
> Dislikes:
> About me: Fun chick... world traveller... into music and films.. love my friends... having fun looking around the big world of BBWs/FAs



Welcome, cute lady! Have fun in here.


----------



## sciencehero

Well, I have been a lurker for a long time, I decided why not introduce myself. Personal evolution haha.

Name: James
Age: 26
Location: Oregon
Profession: Scientist
Music: Rock, metal and alternative
Likes: Art, history, SCIENCE, writing, reading, movies of all types, hiking, camping, and making others laugh.
Dislikes: Green beans (they make me horribly ill true story), that is about it
About me: Resident of the willamette valley, with dreams of being the most eccentric scientist in the lands mwhahahahah, wait. . .hehe. I am more an FA, never gave the feederism much thought, well until recently. 

View attachment glasses.jpeg


----------



## imfree

sciencehero said:


> Well, I have been a lurker for a long time, I decided why not introduce myself. Personal evolution haha.
> 
> Name: James
> Age: 26
> Location: Oregon
> Profession: Scientist
> ...snipped.....



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, ScienceHero.
Come on in and interact with the Guys who
are writing all these posts. Be blessed and
have a great time in the forums.:bow:


----------



## iamzerokos

Name: Karl
Age: 28
Location: Lewisville, TX 
Profession: Programmer 
Music: Just about anything 
Likes: Guitar, video games, movies 
Dislikes: Not a whole lot really


----------



## imfree

iamzerokos said:


> Name: Karl
> Age: 28
> Location: Lewisville, TX
> Profession: Programmer
> Music: Just about anything
> Likes: Guitar, video games, movies
> Dislikes: Not a whole lot really



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Karl. Settle
in and be blessed by interaction with a truly
great bunch of people.:bow:


----------



## DilithiumCrystal

iamzerokos said:


> Name: Karl
> Age: 28
> Location: Lewisville, TX



You are the first person I have seen that lives close to me!


----------



## Noir

welcome all!


----------



## iamzerokos

DilithiumCrystal said:


> You are the first person I have seen that lives close to me!



Very cool


----------



## Starsshine

Oldtimer76 said:


> Welkom Mischa,
> 
> You sound like a smart woman to me
> Hope you have lots of fun around here.
> 
> Geniet!




whahah thnx Old.
ik zal hier zeker wel wat lol hebben denk ik


----------



## bbwlover1975

Age: 34
Location: Manchester, England

Musical tastes: Eclectic, from Reggae, to jazz and classical

Interests: Art, films, reading Sci fi and the occasional horror stories.

Me: A big admirer of pear shaped bbws.


----------



## aussiefa63

Ok here I go .

Age: 46
Location: Australia
Profession: Work in retail
Music: Anything except Jazz & Country & western
Likes: BBW/SSBBW ladies (of course ), Red Dwarf, Scrubs, Little Britain, Reading (non-fiction), country drives, motorsports.
Dislikes: Know it all ppl who don't know much at all.


----------



## thome032003

hello everyone. so cool to be here. bbw's for life is my motto. :eat2:


----------



## emilyelizabeth

Hi everyone! My name is Emily, I'm 21, and I'm from Connecticut. I'm glad I found this forum.  

And here's me...


----------



## Blackjack

emilyelizabeth said:


> Hi everyone! My name is Emily, I'm 21, and I'm from Connecticut. I'm glad I found this forum.
> 
> And here's me...



Woot, another Nutmegger!


----------



## luvembig

ok......

Age: 26
Size: 6'2" (don't laugh) 135lbs.
Location: Northern New Jersey
Profession: Travel Industry
Music: Hip-Hop, R&B, classical, classic rock, pretty much ABC (anything but country)
Likes: Traveling, food (preferably Italian), sports (go Mets, Devils, Pacers and Redskins), late night drives, my family and of course my lovely big girls :happy:
Dislikes: The cold, the rain and the Yankees

About me: Not much to me, I take life a day at a time hoping I don't screw up along the way.....


----------



## tiffanylutz

Just saying hello and hoping to make some new and wonderful friends. xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxox
Tiffany


----------



## tiffanylutz

sorry this is me just to be polite 

View attachment n661567076_594649_4767.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Welcome to all the Newbies!
Enjoy the boards:bow:


----------



## theladypoet

Hello all ^_^
Age: 23
Location: Calgary, Canada
profession: sales associate for Laura Plus
music: anything good, but I still haven't warmed up to gansta rap
likes: long walks, baking, the smell of fresh-cut grass, warm rain, a hot bath on a cold night, cheap wine, good conversation, most things geeky (I used to play D&D), bad puns, animals, reading, writing depressing poetry, and pants that feel like yoga pants but look like a dress pant
dislikes: people who use chatspeak (it reminds me too much of 1984), haters, people who take themselves too seriously
About me: I get to help fat girls find fabulous clothes for a living and I love it! (I also love my staff discount, but anyway...) I would like to be a famous author someday, but I won't be too heartbroken if it never happens. After all, I have one of the best jobs in the world!

And this is me!


----------



## BarbBBW

welcome all newbies!! :kiss2:


----------



## NegativeZero

Helloo,

I've made a few posts so far but I figured I'd throw one up here on the Intro thread cause that seems like the thing to do when you're new. Looking forward to finally contributing to Dims!


----------



## craigerzgt

Hello everyone!

*Name:* Craig
*Age:* 24
*Location:* Regina, Saskatchewan, Canada
*Profession:* Office Administration
*Music:* Rock, metal 
*Likes:* Cars, sport bikes, Politics, Comedy...I suppose being an FA would go here, wouldn't it? 
*Dislikes:* "Sheeple" is probably a good term for it; people that just go along because that's what everyone else does. The type that don't think for themselves. Some conformity is good, but most people take it way too far.
*About me:* Well I'm a long-time lurker coming out. I'm a quiet, unique guy that has been an FA for quite a long time. I'm confidently content in my FA aspirations, however our world is harshly against us for what we love about this lifestyle and perception. I was just recently in a relationship with a foodee which was wonderful and allowed me to share my FA passions with someone else, however it wasn't a mutual connection and we broke off. I'm hoping to re-ignite that engagement I had through this site, likely in a different way, as I feel like I'm clamming up again out of regression. It's fantastic that there's avenues like this out there for so many people so that people like myself can (hopefully) feel socially connected and normal. Thanks everyone!


----------



## imfree

bbwlover1975 said:


> Age: 34
> Location: Manchester, England
> Musical tastes: Eclectic, from Reggae, to jazz and classical
> Interests: Art, films, reading Sci fi and the occasional horror stories.
> Me: A big admirer of pear shaped bbws.





aussiefa63 said:


> Ok here I go .
> 
> Age: 46
> Location: Australia
> Profession: Work in retail
> Music: Anything except Jazz & Country & western
> Likes: BBW/SSBBW ladies (of course ), Red Dwarf, Scrubs, Little Britain, Reading (non-fiction), country drives, motorsports.
> Dislikes: Know it all ppl who don't know much at all.





thome032003 said:


> hello everyone. so cool to be here. bbw's for life is my motto. :eat2:





emilyelizabeth said:


> Hi everyone! My name is Emily, I'm 21, and I'm from Connecticut. I'm glad I found this forum.
> 
> And here's me...snipped img....





luvembig said:


> ok......
> 
> Age: 26
> Size: 6'2" (don't laugh) 135lbs.
> Location: Northern New Jersey
> Profession: Travel Industry
> Music: Hip-Hop, R&B, classical, classic rock, pretty much ABC (anything but country)
> Likes: Traveling, food (preferably Italian), sports (go Mets, Devils, Pacers and Redskins), late night drives, my family and of course my lovely big girls :happy:
> Dislikes: The cold, the rain and the Yankees
> About me: Not much to me, I take life a day at a time hoping I don't screw up along the way.....





tiffanylutz said:


> sorry this is me just to be polite





theladypoet said:


> Hello all ^_^
> Age: 23
> Location: Calgary, Canada
> profession: sales associate for Laura Plus
> music: anything good, but I still haven't warmed up to gansta rap
> likes: long walks, baking, the smell of fresh-cut grass, warm rain, a hot bath on a cold night, cheap wine, good conversation, most things geeky (I used to play D&D), bad puns, animals, reading, writing depressing poetry, and pants that feel like yoga pants but look like a dress pant
> ....snipped......





craigerzgt said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> *Name:* Craig
> *Age:* 24
> *Location:* Regina, Saskatchewan, Canada
> *Profession:* Office Administration
> *Music:* Rock, metal
> *Likes:* Cars, sport bikes, Politics, Comedy...I suppose being an FA would go here, wouldn't it?
> ......snipped......



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, new Guys, where
you can be blessed by interaction with some of
the greatest people on the internet.:bow:


----------



## Squee360

Hi, just ended my lurking around the forums. So I decided to say hi .

Name: Sean
Age: 24
Location: Ohio
Profession: Student/Waiter/Job Hunter
Music: Rock, metal, indie, goth, industrial, and joke rap
Likes: Films, drinking, reading, video games, board games, tennis, soccer
Dislikes: Close mindedness, nascar, superior attitudes, 
About me: I'm a 24 year old college grad. I will hopefully will be continuing my education soon, in accelerated nursing program. I've been attracted to BBW's for as long as i can remember being attracted to woman. So I'm sure this forum will offer a nice atmosphere .


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Squee360 said:


> Hi, just ended my lurking around the forums. So I decided to say hi .
> 
> Name: Sean
> Age: 24
> Location: Ohio
> Profession: Student/Waiter/Job Hunter
> Music: Rock, metal, indie, goth, industrial, and joke rap
> Likes: Films, drinking, reading, video games, board games, tennis, soccer
> Dislikes: Close mindedness, nascar, superior attitudes,
> About me: I'm a 24 year old college grad. I will hopefully will be continuing my education soon, in accelerated nursing program. I've been attracted to BBW's for as long as i can remember being attracted to woman. So I'm sure this forum will offer a nice atmosphere .


Welcome to the Boards Sean!:bow:


----------



## Squee360

Thank you .


----------



## LonesomeKreature

Name: Alyse
Age: 19
Location: New York
Profession: Currently going to college for photography
Music: rock, "punk", metal, 90's. Really anything i think sounds good
Likes: animals, music, concerts, food, tattoos, piercings
Dislikes: ignorance, discrimination, hate
About me: I'm a pretty opinionated person but i'm a good person
Picture: 

View attachment l_ec9badeb11c241ab9937be7a0652c594.jpg


----------



## Tad

tiffanylutz said:


> Just saying hello and hoping to make some new and wonderful friends. xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxox
> Tiffany





theladypoet said:


> Hello all ^_^
> Age: 23
> Location: Calgary, Canada





craigerzgt said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> *Name:* Craig
> *Age:* 24
> *Location:* Regina, Saskatchewan, Canada



Wow, three newcomers arrive in a row from western Canada--was the news out there running a story on Dimensions or something?  Well, great to see newcomers, and especially more canucks, so welcome to you and the rest of the newbies


----------



## steely

LonesomeKreature said:


> Name: Alyse
> Age: 19
> Location: New York
> Profession: Currently going to college for photography
> Music: rock, "punk", metal, 90's. Really anything i think sounds good
> Likes: animals, music, concerts, food, tattoos, piercings
> Dislikes: ignorance, discrimination, hate
> About me: I'm a pretty opinionated person but i'm a good person
> Picture:



Welcome! Keep reading and posting and listening to the wise and kind people here and it won't take too long for you to realize you are among friends. Then you will start to see the beautiful person you are, you are a beautiful girl. :happy:


----------



## imfree

Squee360 said:


> Hi, just ended my lurking around the forums. So I decided to say hi .
> 
> Name: Sean
> Age: 24
> Location: Ohio
> Profession: Student/Waiter/Job Hunter
> Music: Rock, metal, indie, goth, industrial, and joke rap
> Likes: Films, drinking, reading, video games, board games, tennis, soccer
> Dislikes: Close mindedness, nascar, superior attitudes,
> About me: I'm a 24 year old college grad. I will hopefully will be continuing my education soon, in accelerated nursing program. I've been attracted to BBW's for as long as i can remember being attracted to woman. So I'm sure this forum will offer a nice atmosphere .
> 
> ....snipped img......



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Sean. Be blessed
by interacting with some really cool people in 
these forums.:bow:


----------



## imfree

LonesomeKreature said:


> Name: Alyse
> Age: 19
> Location: New York
> Profession: Currently going to college for photography
> Music: rock, "punk", metal, 90's. Really anything i think sounds good
> Likes: animals, music, concerts, food, tattoos, piercings
> Dislikes: ignorance, discrimination, hate
> About me: I'm a pretty opinionated person but i'm a good person
> Picture:



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Alyse. Come
on in and be blessed by some great interaction
with some truly great people.:bow:


----------



## jester68

Im Rob 41 from North wales. My interests are music, ornitholgy and cookery I work as a civil servant. Ive been an FA all my life but have only recently dicovered communities such as this and concepts such as feeder/feedee etc.


----------



## strangeangel

Hi, I got introduced to dimensions by Cors,who used her wit and charms to talk me into joining, so what the heck!!

Name: Antoinette
Age: 33
Location: Singapore
Profession: I handle people who slowly kill the environment.
Music: Most kinds, partial to industrial rock, indie and folk music.
Likes: Women of all sizes!! (heh), chubby bears, taking things apart and building things with my hands, tools, toys, gaming, reading, playing music, boots (I have a horrendous boot fetish), concerts, animals (partial to exotic ones like scorpions and snakes) and the sea.
Dislikes: Immature sycophants, burning 'martyrs' and my general laziness.
About me: I'm not one to waste time, and I like straightforward yet tactful people. I am curious about all things deviant and/or alternative and am always learning something new, every minute of every day.


----------



## Tad

strangeangel said:


> Hi, I got introduced to dimensions by Cors,who used her wit and charms to talk me into joining, so what the heck!!



Any friend of Cors......scares me 

Just joking! Really, glad to see Cors talked you into joining, I hope you have fun poking around here


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Welcome to all the newbies!


----------



## ataraxia

strangeangel said:


> Hi, I got introduced to dimensions by Cors,who used her wit and charms to talk me into joining, so what the heck!!





> Strange angels made this planet glow, then kicked us out
> I keep my nails dug into my half of the rug


Did I get the right reference?


----------



## strangeangel

ataraxia said:


> Did I get the right reference?




Haha..actually it's with reference to a Kristin Hersh album.


----------



## Puerto RicoJoe

Hello everyone, I'm new here and I wanted to "show my face" lol.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Puerto RicoJoe said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new here and I wanted to "show my face" lol.


Welcome to the boards enjoy!


----------



## largebob280

*Name:* Bob
*Age:* 56
*Location:* Vega$
*Profession:* Engineer
*Music:* Rock, Jazz, Blues, Classical, Pop - ABC (anything but country)
*Likes:* Films, internet surfing, science documentaries, reading, Firesign Theater (you have to be from the 'love' generation) and Monty Python
*Dislikes:* Stupid people and reality TV (but I'm being redundant...)
*About me:* 56 year old BM (don't know if the 'handsome' part fits) born and bred in the Inter-mountain west of the U.S. Been a lurker for quite a while, and finally decided to join.


----------



## supersoup

Squee360 said:


> Hi, just ended my lurking around the forums. So I decided to say hi .
> 
> Name: Sean
> Age: 24
> Location: Ohio
> Profession: Student/Waiter/Job Hunter
> Music: Rock, metal, indie, goth, industrial, and joke rap
> Likes: Films, drinking, reading, video games, board games, tennis, soccer
> Dislikes: Close mindedness, nascar, superior attitudes,
> About me: I'm a 24 year old college grad. I will hopefully will be continuing my education soon, in accelerated nursing program. I've been attracted to BBW's for as long as i can remember being attracted to woman. So I'm sure this forum will offer a nice atmosphere .



i must moved to massachusetts from ohio! what part do you live in?!

welcome to the boards, post lots, and have fun!


----------



## SocialbFly

Welcome everyone!!


----------



## RogerBeard

hello everyone! let me just say i have always been a fan of big women but after finding pics of viva la valerie i am obsessed  i am a huge ass man and cannot get enough!


----------



## ataraxia

strangeangel said:


> Haha..actually it's with reference to a Kristin Hersh album.


Yup, that's the one... Those are the lyrics that the album is named after.


----------



## b0nnie

*Name: Bonnie

Age: 26

Location: Southern New Mexico

Music: Country, 50s, 80s, some rock & alternative, HATE rap and R&B 

Likes: reading, horror movies, NCIS

Dislikes: stupid people who think they're smart

Picture:*


----------



## strangeangel

ataraxia said:


> Yup, that's the one... Those are the lyrics that the album is named after.



Oh heh. It's been 9 years since I last listened to that album (lost it when I moved back to singapore). I still love Kristin Hersh's voice nevertheless.


----------



## northwestbbw

*Name:* Delanie
*
Age: *19
*
Location: *Seattle
*
Profession:* Student

*Music:* Flogging Molly,The Beatles,MGMT,Ozzy,Jason Mraz,Yeah Yeah Yeahs
Beck,Duffy,Th Script,3OH!3,The Hoosiers,Adele,Journey...there's a lot more!
*
About me:* Hi I'm Delanie, I'm a pretty fun loving girl kinda shy a first but break out of my shell pretty fast. I'm the type of person that can have a good time doing pretty much anything and I always try to make the best of any situation. Although I'm really laid back, I also know when to be serious.
Right now I'm going to a community college for Radiation Therapy and am starting my second year. Although school is really important to me right now, I have time in my life for both work and play.


----------



## imfree

jester68 said:


> Im Rob 41 from North wales. My interests are music, ornitholgy and cookery I work as a civil servant. Ive been an FA all my life but have only recently dicovered communities such as this and concepts such as feeder/feedee etc.





strangeangel said:


> Hi, I got introduced to dimensions by Cors,who used her wit and charms to talk me into joining, so what the heck!!
> 
> Name: Antoinette
> Age: 33
> Location: Singapore
> Profession: I handle people who slowly kill the environment.
> Music: Most kinds, partial to industrial rock, indie and folk music.
> .......snipped........





Puerto RicoJoe said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new here and I wanted to "show my face" lol.





largebob280 said:


> *Name:* Bob
> *Age:* 56
> *Location:* Vega$
> *Profession:* Engineer
> ....snipped.....



Hahaha!, Bob, I had a Radio Shack FET VOM in the late 70's
that looked just like the meter in your Avatar!



RogerBeard said:


> hello everyone! let me just say i have always been a fan of big women but after finding pics of viva la valerie i am obsessed  i am a huge ass man and cannot get enough!





b0nnie said:


> *Name: Bonnie
> 
> Age: 26
> 
> Location: Southern New Mexico
> 
> Music: Country, 50s, 80s, some rock & alternative, HATE rap and R&B
> 
> Likes: reading, horror movies, NCIS
> 
> Dislikes: stupid people who think they're smart
> 
> ...snipped img...*


*



northwestbbw said:



Name: Delanie

Age: 19

Location: Seattle

Profession: Student

....snipped......

Click to expand...


Hi new Guys and welcome to Dimensions Forums,
where you can be blessed by interaction with
some of the coolest people on the internet.:bow:*


----------



## BarbBBW

welcome all newbies


----------



## BigCutieQTPie

I'm not a newbie but I haven't posted in a while *thanks for the reminder*
SO I wanted to re-introduce myself and welcome all the real newbies:wubu::wubu:

Hugs


----------



## tonynyc

Feel free to re-introduce yourself anytime


*Welcome Newbies- enjoy your Dims adventure*


----------



## imfree

Betamax said:


> not a newbie, but a new name
> 
> and since these are fun to fill out--
> 
> Name: Betamax, formerly known as GWARrior
> 
> Age: 23
> 
> Location: western MA, USA
> 
> Profession: slacker/professional pain in the ass/hack dog groomer
> 
> Music: mostly Irish trad/rock/punk/folk but other stuff as well. Some of my absolute favorite bands are The Pogues, The Young Dubliners and IAMX
> 
> Likes: chillin with the bf ...snipped.....



Well then, welcome as Betamax. You already know
all the stuff. Be blessed.:bow:


----------



## johnnybaseball

Hi everyone, how are you all? I am posting my first message and wanted to use the opportunity to say hi 

I'm 25/m and I live on Long Island in NY. Anyone who wants to chat or just say hello, please send me a message; I look forward to hearing from anyone who wants to say hi!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Welcome to the boards! Enjoy!:bow:


----------



## imfree

johnnybaseball said:


> Hi everyone, how are you all? I am posting my first message and wanted to use the opportunity to say hi
> 
> I'm 25/m and I live on Long Island in NY. Anyone who wants to chat or just say hello, please send me a message; I look forward to hearing from anyone who wants to say hi!



Hi Johnnybaseball and welcome to Dimensions Forums.
Make yourself at home in the forums and be blessed
by great interaction with really great people.:bow:


----------



## Oldtimer76

Welcome to all the latest newbies!


----------



## cityslicker

Name: Brad

Age: 22

Location: Whistler, Canada

Profession: ski instructor

Music: Any kinda of music except country and rap

Likes: skiing,teaching kids, beautiful women

Dislikes: People who think they know everything, ignorant people...hmmmm i'm not sure what else....


----------



## missmiss

Name: Missy
Age: 18
Location: WI, USA
Profession: Student
Music: Victorian Music Halls, Classical, ViolinIndustrial, Folk
Likes: History, fruit,reading, writing, and fairy tales 
Dislikes: fried fish, the sound of chewing and bones cracking, fake hugs.
About me: I'm a young bbw(my friend refers to me as a baby bbw, haha), and I just started becoming comfortable with my body. I have a loving boyfriend of more than a year who actually made me realize I'm kinda pretty, haha. Anyway, I want to publish a collection of fairy tales and perhaps a collection of revised tales. I'm kind of strange, I wont lie.


----------



## mszwebs

missmiss said:


> Name: Missy
> Age: 18
> Location: WI, USA
> Profession: Student
> Music: Victorian Music Halls, Classical, ViolinIndustrial, Folk
> Likes: History, fruit,reading, writing, and fairy tales
> Dislikes: fried fish, the sound of chewing and bones cracking, fake hugs.
> About me: I'm a young bbw(my friend refers to me as a baby bbw, haha), and I just started becoming comfortable with my body. I have a loving boyfriend of more than a year who actually made me realize I'm kinda pretty, haha. Anyway, I want to publish a collection of fairy tales and perhaps a collection of revised tales. I'm kind of strange, I wont lie.



Holler Wisconsin!!!


----------



## Horseman

As a first post and an introduction, I'll follow the lead of the lovely young lady who was No. 1 in the thread

*Name:* Glenn
*Age:* 42, but less than a month from 43
*Location:* North Carolina
*Profession:* Journalist
*Music:* A wide array of tastes; favorite band Pink Floyd; love 70s singer/songwriters like Jim Croce and James Taylor; I enjoy a number of country artists; absolutely amazed by Amanda Palmer.
*Likes:* Horses and horse racing; college football; really good standup comedy.
*About me:* Have a son (almost 21, headed to Japan) and a daughter (16, living with her mom in the Midwest); played sports in high school and college; 6-foot-3 and now well over "three bills," but I don't know exactly how much because my scale is broken (seriously); I sit and stress at work too much; never a "little feller," still I really should get out more because I feel my best when active, outdoors and about 275.

This is me, my first mare, and her first foal, a filly born in March. I'm the one in the middle. 

View attachment MeTory&Delphy2.jpg


----------



## spin_with_a_grin

cheers xxxooooxxxoooo


----------



## Verbalcat

Hello my name is Tony and I love..big...beautiful ...women....period..lol

So Hello from Philly.


----------



## Steve O

Hello all!:

Age 43
Location: CT
Happily married with 2 boys ages 3 and 6!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Horseman said:


> As a first post and an introduction, I'll follow the lead of the lovely young lady who was No. 1 in the thread
> 
> *Name:* Glenn
> *Age:* 42, but less than a month from 43
> *Location:* North Carolina
> *Profession:* Journalist
> *Music:* A wide array of tastes; favorite band Pink Floyd; love 70s singer/songwriters like Jim Croce and James Taylor; I enjoy a number of country artists; absolutely amazed by Amanda Palmer.
> *Likes:* Horses and horse racing; college football; really good standup comedy.
> *About me:* Have a son (almost 21, headed to Japan) and a daughter (16, living with her mom in the Midwest); played sports in high school and college; 6-foot-3 and now well over "three bills," but I don't know exactly how much because my scale is broken (seriously); I sit and stress at work too much; never a "little feller," still I really should get out more because I feel my best when active, outdoors and about 275.
> 
> This is me, my first mare, and her first foal, a filly born in March. I'm the one in the middle.




Welcome, Horseman! Couple of pretty girls ya got there!


----------



## Horseman

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Welcome, Horseman! Couple of pretty girls ya got there!



Thanks! Mom looked awesome when I was there to see them in June (I keep them boarded, but will have my own place someday ... someday) and the little gal had been sick, but was well again and regaining some of her spunk.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Hi everyone! My first post, wow! I registered a few days ago and couldn't post for a while. I thought I was doing something wrong. :doh:

Oh well, I'm excited to be here. 

Name: Viv
Age: 47
Location: New England
Profession: 1:1 Special Needs Student Aide
Music: I LOVE classic rock but enjoy lots of styles...church, classical, world music, folk...
Likes: singing~especially harmony, being a mom, people who actually appreciate the fuller figure, usually people in general, cool weather, flowers
Dislikes: hominy (my inner child couldn't resist that!), those who 'look down' on people of size, hot hot weather
About Me: I'm a fat & sassy BBW, wife, mom, christian, open minded, straight but not narrow, lover of music, lover of people. I enjoy sitting around talking with friends...lots of stuff.


----------



## BarbBBW

Horseman said:


> As a first post and an introduction, I'll follow the lead of the lovely young lady who was No. 1 in the thread
> 
> *Name:* Glenn
> *Age:* 42, but less than a month from 43
> *Location:* North Carolina
> *Profession:* Journalist
> *Music:* A wide array of tastes; favorite band Pink Floyd; love 70s singer/songwriters like Jim Croce and James Taylor; I enjoy a number of country artists; absolutely amazed by Amanda Palmer.
> *Likes:* Horses and horse racing; college football; really good standup comedy.
> *About me:* Have a son (almost 21, headed to Japan) and a daughter (16, living with her mom in the Midwest); played sports in high school and college; 6-foot-3 and now well over "three bills," but I don't know exactly how much because my scale is broken (seriously); I sit and stress at work too much; never a "little feller," still I really should get out more because I feel my best when active, outdoors and about 275.
> 
> This is me, my first mare, and her first foal, a filly born in March. I'm the one in the middle.



LMAO, handsome and funny!! very nice
I love your horses!!


----------



## imfree

cityslicker said:


> Name: Brad
> 
> Age: 22
> 
> Location: Whistler, Canada
> 
> ...snipped....





missmiss said:


> Name: Missy
> Age: 18
> Location: WI, USA
> Profession: Student
> Music: Victorian Music Halls, Classical, ViolinIndustrial, Folk
> ...snipped....





Horseman said:


> As a first post and an introduction, I'll follow the lead of the lovely young lady who was No. 1 in the thread
> 
> *Name:* Glenn
> *Age:* 42, but less than a month from 43
> *Location:* North Carolina
> *Profession:* Journalist
> ...snipped......





spin_with_a_grin said:


> cheers xxxooooxxxoooo





Verbalcat said:


> Hello my name is Tony and I love..big...beautiful ...women....period..lol
> 
> So Hello from Philly.





Steve O said:


> Hello all!:
> 
> Age 43
> Location: CT
> Happily married with 2 boys ages 3 and 6!





Fat.n.sassy said:


> Hi everyone! My first post, wow! I registered a few days ago and couldn't post for a while. I thought I was doing something wrong. :doh:
> 
> Oh well, I'm excited to be here.
> 
> Name: Viv
> Age: 47
> Location: New England
> Profession: 1:1 Special Needs Student Aide
> Music: I LOVE classic rock but enjoy lots of styles...church, classical, world music, folk...
> ...snipped......



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, new Guys. Make yourselves
at home in these forums to be blessed by interacting with
some really wonderful people.:bow:


----------



## Horseman

BarbBBW said:


> LMAO, handsome and funny!! very nice
> I love your horses!!




Thanks!

And thank you, Imfree, for your welcome, also. :bow:


----------



## imfree

Horseman said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And thank you, Imfree, for your welcome, also. :bow:



You're welcome, Horseman. Have a great 
time while you're here.


----------



## nathant78

Name: Nathan
Age: 31
Location: Tennessee
Profession: Supervisor of Help Desk
Music: Most rock music, punk, older techno music
Likes: Offroading(truck), hiking, camping, computers, ham radio

Nathan here, married but getting a divorce. always been a bbw lover, my mother was one. Never dated a skinny girl and proud of that. right now i weight 300 down from 320. having to lose weight due to my knees are constantly in pain and dr and friends say its from my weight. found the forum thru searching for something now i dont recall but thought i would finally join.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

imfree said:


> Welcome to Dimensions Forums, new Guys. Make yourselves
> at home in these forums to be blessed by interacting with
> some really wonderful people.:bow:



Thanks very much for welcome!


----------



## Surlysomething

welcome new peoples :bow:


----------



## balletguy

Hi, im Tom 33 yrs old 62 190lbs. I have not been on in over a year just wanted to say hi. I am an admirer of BBWS. I like to fish, drink, read, I love the beach, and I am also an amature ballet dancer (I know weird) but I like it. Anyway just wanted to say hi to all.


----------



## bbw_machelle

hello everybody! I just wanted to introduce myself. This is the first post I've made. My name is Machelle. I live in Gainesville Florida. I am looking forward to meeting new people and checking out all the areas here. Hope you all have a great rest of the week!


----------



## imfree

nathant78 said:


> Name: Nathan
> Age: 31
> Location: Tennessee
> Profession: Supervisor of Help Desk
> Music: Most rock music, punk, older techno music
> Likes: Offroading(truck), hiking, camping, computers, ham radio
> 
> .....snipped.......



Be sure to check out "VLF Natural Radio".



balletguy said:


> Hi, im Tom 33 yrs old 62 190lbs. I have not been on in over a year just wanted to say hi. I am an admirer of BBWS. I like to fish, drink, read, I love the beach, and I am also an amature ballet dancer (I know weird) but I like it. Anyway just wanted to say hi to all.





bbw_machelle said:


> hello everybody! I just wanted to introduce myself. This is the first post I've made. My name is Machelle. I live in Gainesville Florida. I am looking forward to meeting new people and checking out all the areas here. Hope you all have a great rest of the week!



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, new Guys. Get comfortable
in these forums and be blessed by interaction with some
really amazing people.:bow:


----------



## LovelyLiz

Hi there -- just introducing myself! Great to see all your smiling faces on here. 

I'm 31 year old female in the Los Angeles area, in graduate school. 

Have enjoyed looking around at the posts here, since pretty much all my friends are thin (and I am not!); so I appreciate the chance to hear from other people about certain issues that my friends are not able to relate to.


----------



## Oldtimer76

Welcome to all new newbies!


----------



## Oldtimer76

womanforconversation said:


> Hi there -- just introducing myself! Great to see all your smiling faces on here.
> 
> I'm 31 year old female in the Los Angeles area, in graduate school.
> 
> Have enjoyed looking around at the posts here, since pretty much all my friends are thin (and I am not!); so I appreciate the chance to hear from other people about certain issues that my friends are not able to relate to.



Welcome!
You look great in this picture. Hope you enjoy Dims:happy:


----------



## LovelyLiz

Oldtimer76 said:


> Welcome!
> You look great in this picture. Hope you enjoy Dims:happy:



Thanks! I plan to.


----------



## Happenstance

Hello, everyone. It's me, Hap, or Pensta, depending on your abbreviative preference. I'm not new here, but it's been a long time and I am doubtful of being remembered. Anyhow, most of the answers to my survey thing have changed, so I might as well fill it out again.

Name: Names are so insignificant, aren't they? I go by Sam in some places these days.
Age: 21
Location: A forest in New York state
Profession: Keyboardist for a reggae group
Music: Anything beautifully intricate.
Likes: Writing, thinking, reading, playing and writing music. People who think like I do.
Dislikes: Boring, shallow people who talk constantly without saying anything. Excessive noise of most sorts.
About Me: I create things: songs, symphonies, stories, poems, plays. Also I carve rubber stamps. I think about things more than I do them. I haven't had much luck of any sort for probably a year. I love conversations on psychology, philosophy, and sociology.


----------



## Tad

Happentance--of course I remember you! I hope you'll stick around and post LOTS  I always enjoyed what you had to say.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Happenstance said:


> Hello, everyone. It's me, Hap, or Pensta, depending on your abbreviative preference. I'm not new here, but it's been a long time and I am doubtful of being remembered. Anyhow, most of the answers to my survey thing have changed, so I might as well fill it out again.
> 
> Name: Names are so insignificant, aren't they? I go by Sam in some places these days.
> Age: 21
> Location: A forest in New York state
> Profession: Keyboardist for a reggae group
> Music: Anything beautifully intricate.
> Likes: Writing, thinking, reading, playing and writing music. People who think like I do.
> Dislikes: Boring, shallow people who talk constantly without saying anything. Excessive noise of most sorts.
> About Me: I create things: songs, symphonies, stories, poems, plays. Also I carve rubber stamps. I think about things more than I do them. I haven't had much luck of any sort for probably a year. I love conversations on psychology, philosophy, and sociology.




Welcome Back


----------



## stubblygoodness7

Hello all! Newbie here, enjoying my time thus far. Since I dislike the same old, same old, I'll answer some different questions about myself.

*Name:* Kasey
*Age:* So ooooold (30)
*What I'm doing right now:* Listening to Built to Spill's "There's Nothing Wrong With Love" and browsing reddit.com.
*What I'll be doing later:* Doing a workshare for a few hours at our local urban farm, where I get amazing local produce, meats and cheeses every week and avoiding a douchy party later on.
*What I want more than anything else in this world:* A bulldog puppy that I can name Chester Copperpot and hear snarffling all night and day.
*Best Compliment I've ever gotten:* "You know, when I first met you, I thought you were the sweetest person I'd ever met. Then I got to know you and found out that you have the filthiest mind possible, but you're still somehow still the sweet girl I first met." 
*Worst Insult: *Bloody cunt scab (I still use that one. It's genius.)
*Username's Origin: *From Philip Larkin's "Poetry of Departures" 

Lovely to meet you all....


----------



## Oldtimer76

Welcome, beautiful girl! Love your purple dress, pretty face and lovely dark hair:wubu:
Hope you enjoy Dims!:bow:


----------



## SonjaLiebherz

Name: Sandra aka Sonja ;-)
Age: 26 now
Location: Southern Germany (Bavaria)
Profession: something with media
Music: House, Electro, Acid Jazz, Punk Rock, World Music, Soul,.....
Likes: Clubbing, Festivals, Art, Design, Photography, Travelling, Tiramisu, Tattoos, Piercings, sexy boys
Dislikes: Techno, Haters, Fake Friends, Bitches & Players, Car Tuners
About me: I am a BBW and gaining weight is NOT my aim


----------



## SonjaLiebherz

hey whats happening here? my post always gets deleted. >:-/


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Your posts aren't being deleted, Sonja, they just have to be approved before they're posted because you're new. Just be patient - they'll show up.


----------



## SonjaLiebherz

oh okay. so why is this posting visible and my introduction one not? lol


----------



## DeDeDeRenne

My name is DeDe DeRenne. I am a beautiful adult BBW model. 

Music: Old School Rap, Blues, Reggae, Classical, Gospel, Jazz, Rock, Dance -Hall
Opera

Things I Can't Live Without: The Love of My Life, Sushi, Cell phone and my Computer

Things I Do Not Like: People who are not open-minded 

View attachment 104_0493.JPG


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

It is - I can see it.


----------



## SoVerySoft

BigBeautifulMe said:


> It is - I can see it.



I just approved it - you were right, it was pending approval. 

Sonja -There were 2 and I deleted the one without the pic, and approved the one with the pic


----------



## SonjaLiebherz

haha thank you. I wrote it twice.


----------



## surferjeff

I'm a surfer ,sailor ,harley rider who loves cooking for a woman. 

View attachment Aug2008017.jpg


----------



## Linda

Hi everyone!

Ok after the frustrations of not being able to post for about 2 months I am finally here! Woohoo! (slides into the forum)

Name: Linda
Age: 37 
Location:NW Ohio,Yes I know that is the crappiest part but it's still where I am these days.
Profession: I work in the medical field
About me: I am a single mom and I find that to be my greatest blessing every single day. Being a mom that is, not the being single part. 
Music: Wide variety, if there is nothing playing in the background I might go crazy. I love music.
Likes: Movies, reading, fishing, good friends, laughing, practical jokes (not mean ones), those few moments before bedtime where I am reading to my little boy and he looks up at me and says, "I love you mom."
Dislikes: narrow-minded people, fanatics from either side of the spectrum, rudeness, people who are way too serious, hot and humid days and waking up at 4:30am. 

Nice to meet cha!


----------



## SPICY LOVER

Hello every one. In the internets I'm known as SPICY LOVER but my friends and family call me Freddy. I actually found this site by accident and what intrigued me to join the forum was all the interesting topics about BBWs and FAs. I'm definitely a FA.

Age: 38
Ethnicity: I'm latino.
Location: I'm originally from NYC but now live in Connecticut for about a year now.
Occupation: The reason why I left NY, I now work as a Electrical Draftsman for the military. I was a security guard for 9 years before that.
Hobbies: I like working on computers(fixing and troubleshooting). But I don't do it so much now because my new career. I listen to ALOT of music, mostly Techno and remixes. And of course love watching movies. I also just started getting into working out now. I read a lot of articles about exercising and diet. I do it now because a few years ago I was really out of shape and I didn't like to feeling of always being tired. I also play on my company's softball team so it helps motivate me to stay in shape.

It's a pleasure to meet all you and here's a pic of me. 

View attachment fair.jpg


----------



## MistestorselA

Hi. I've been lingering the site for some time - Finally wanted to jump in


----------



## LovelyLiz

Welcome, Freddy! Hope you enjoy yourself here.  
What are you sitting inside of in your picture?


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome newbs! :bow:


----------



## imfree

womanforconversation said:


> Hi there -- just introducing myself! Great to see all your smiling faces on here.
> 
> I'm 31 year old female in the Los Angeles area, in graduate school.
> 
> Have enjoyed looking around at the posts here, since pretty much all my friends are thin (and I am not!); so I appreciate the chance to hear from other people about certain issues that my friends are not able to relate to.





stubblygoodness7 said:


> Hello all! Newbie here, enjoying my time thus far. Since I dislike the same old, same old, I'll answer some different questions about myself.
> 
> *Name:* Kasey
> *Age:* So ooooold (30)
> *What I'm doing right now:* Listening to Built to Spill's "There's Nothing Wrong With Love" and browsing reddit.com.
> *What I'll be doing later:* Doing a workshare for a few hours at our local urban farm, ...snipped......





SonjaLiebherz said:


> Name: Sandra aka Sonja ;-)
> Age: 26 now
> Location: Southern Germany (Bavaria)
> Profession: something with media
> Music: House, Electro, Acid Jazz, Punk Rock, World Music, Soul,.....
> Likes: Clubbing, Festivals, Art, Design, Photography, Travelling, Tiramisu, Tattoos, Piercings, sexy boys
> ....snipped......





DeDeDeRenne said:


> My name is DeDe DeRenne. I am a beautiful adult BBW model.
> 
> Music: Old School Rap, Blues, Reggae, Classical, Gospel, Jazz, Rock, Dance -Hall Opera....snipped......





surferjeff said:


> I'm a surfer ,sailor ,harley rider who loves cooking for a woman.





Linda said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Ok after the frustrations of not being able to post for about 2 months I am finally here! Woohoo! (slides into the forum)
> 
> Name: Linda
> Age: 37
> Location:NW Ohio,Yes I know that is the crappiest part but it's still where I am these days.....snipped......





SPICY LOVER said:


> Hello every one. In the internets I'm known as SPICY LOVER but my friends and family call me Freddy. I actually found this site by accident and what intrigued me to join the forum was all the interesting topics about BBWs and FAs. I'm definitely a FA.
> 
> Age: 38
> Ethnicity: I'm latino.
> Location: I'm originally from NYC but now live in Connecticut for about a year now.
> ...snipped.......





MistestorselA said:


> Hi. I've been lingering the site for some time - Finally wanted to jump in



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, new Guys. Settle in
and be blessed by some great interaction with some
of the greatest people on the internet.:bow:


----------



## SPICY LOVER

Thanks to all for the welcome. In the picture I was sitting in a park ride.


----------



## KittyKitten

My name is Yvonne. I've been lurking on this site. 

Attached are some of my pictures. 

Thanks!


----------



## SonjaLiebherz

oh you are so beautiful  welcome!


----------



## user 41412

Hi!

I'm new, but I've been lurking for a while. 

Im from the North East of England, I like rock music, I'm an MSc student and i turn 28 next week!! 

Here are some pics of me:



Me and a dude from uni!




Me out on the razz... Check me out being a tool... (I didnt pay for the bubbly lol)





bad onion rings make me sad! 




red wine in the afternoon makes me happy!


----------



## imfree

happyface83 said:


> My name is Yvonne. I've been lurking on this site.
> 
> Attached are some of my pictures.
> 
> Thanks!



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Yvonne, where you
can be blessed by interaction with a really great 
bunch of people.:bow:


----------



## user 23567

happyface83 said:


> My name is Yvonne. I've been lurking on this site.
> 
> Attached are some of my pictures.
> 
> Thanks!



:wubu: :wubu: Very pretty!! Thanks for un-lurking


----------



## Oldtimer76

Welcome to the new ones


----------



## imfree

Pulchritudinous said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm new, but I've been lurking for a while.
> 
> Im from the North East of England, I like rock music, I'm an MSc student and i turn 28 next week!!
> 
> ....snipped.....



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Pulchritudinous.
Here, you can be blessed by interaction with one 
of the best groups of people on the internet.:bow:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

I thought I should finally stop lurking, so I signed up. Then, I decided to stop lurking again and introduce myself :batting:

I'm 31 (going on 32 in less than a month ), and am a BBW/SSBBW (on the borderline I guess) that does not want to gain more weight. I'm new to this size acceptance world; never knew it really existed and there were guys that actually preferred large women.

I'm sarcastic, so if you're unsure about what I'm saying, just ask . 

My Likes: animals, in particular parrots (have 3), making bird toys, nature, mountains, using smilies, art (especially fine art and art glass), shopping and all that girly stuff, reading, music, blah, blah, blah 

My Dislikes: people that abuse their authority/power, tomato guts (that borders more on hate than dislike), being over 29 years old (yeah, yeah, yeah, I know, you gain knowledge and insight as you grow older, and age is just a number, but I want my number to be below 30 lol), toads, cleaning, going to the doctor, and scooping the litter box.

Feel free to ask me anything; I'm an open book, but some of the pages are a bit sticky


----------



## sexiistarr

Hello I haven't been around for a long time so I figured I would intoroduce myself again 

I'm Sexii Starr...aka Angela
From Small Town Pennsylvania Usa 
BBW 
36...will be 37 in a week
Married mother of 3 teenagers 
Retail Mgr , Amateur Photographer, Adult web model 
Into Tattoos,piercings,love music, cooking , everything but action movies lol 

I hate intros lol ask me if ya wanna know more lol


----------



## Jenra

Name: Jenny
Age: 26
Location: Orlando Florida
Profession: Retail/soon to be student
Music: Almost any kind of music, not a big fan of country tho
Likes: Movies, World of Warcraft, Good books
Dislikes: Bugs, Rude people, war movies, Onions, Stinky Dogs
About me: I moved to Florida from South Bend, Indiana. Im a hardcore Notre Dame Football fan. Going to school in January for Ultrasound. Looking for some good places around town to meet other BBWs and FAs. If you have any suggestions, let me know pls


----------



## BigCutieTiffy

i don't think i ever properly introduced myself so here i go =]


Name: tiffany
Age: 18
Location: virginia
Profession: webmodel and aspiring piercer
Music: basically a lot of varieties of rock, but usually music or lyrics with a darker perspective
Likes: movies, music, videogames, anything horror related, beauty, fashion, dr. pepper, animals, i could keep going on.
Dislikes: snakes, bees, pushy people, "text" speak, people who knowingly damage nature and animals without remorse, again i could continue
About me: I've lived in the same spot for all my life. the most i've ever moved is across the street. i pretty much hate it, and i strive to move really soon. i have two ferrets and i think they're the greatest pets in the world. i want to be a professional piercer, and i enjoy having an alt. lifestyle, away from the "norm" 

View attachment P32800102.jpg


----------



## pips

Been lurking for a little while, figured I should introduce myself...

Name: Rachel/Rach/Pips/Squeaks (and a few other nicknames I can't think of)
Age: 27
Location: Noblesville, Indiana
Profession: Unemployed Software Developer - Trying to start my own business, as the local jobs for programmers with associate's degrees & no experience seem pretty much nonexistent.
Music: Pretty much anything aside from rap. Favorites are VNV Nation, Apoptygma Berzerk, Blaqk Audio, Evanescence, Abney Park, & Voltaire
Likes: Reading, computers, RPGs, music, good food (is it that obvious?), cooking, vampires, rain
Dislikes: Closed minds, irresponsibility, peas, snow
About me: Born & raised in Grand Rapids, MI - just moved to IN after graduating in March. I'm a single mom to a five-year-old daughter, who I absolutely adore. Self-proclaimed geek, BBW & FFA, and a major night-owl. 

View attachment pips.jpg


----------



## bbwsweetienorcal

Name: Rachel
Age: 27
Location: Northern California
Profession: Government
Music: Rock, classical, pop, a little bit of everything..
Likes: Movies, travel, music, camping, shooting, and girly stuff
Dislikes: Picky and obnoxious people, carrots, and any place with no A/C
About me: Proud SSBBW from Northern Cali, just looking to make some new friends and have some great conversations. I look forward to talking with all of you.


----------



## skeezix91

I'm a guy who loves big girls and thought that dimensions is the place to be. I hope to enjoy my stay here and engage in some interesting topics.  

View attachment n834595363_1064280_9115.jpg


----------



## imfree

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I thought I should finally stop lurking, so I signed up. Then, I decided to stop lurking again and introduce myself :batting:
> 
> I'm 31 (going on 32 in less than a month ), and am a BBW/SSBBW (on the ...snipped....





sexiistarr said:


> Hello I haven't been around for a long time so I figured I would intoroduce myself again
> 
> I'm Sexii Starr...aka Angela
> From Small Town Pennsylvania Usa
> BBW
> 36...will be 37 in a week
> ...snipped.....





Jenra said:


> Name: Jenny
> Age: 26
> Location: Orlando Florida
> Profession: Retail/soon to be student
> ...snipped.....





BigCutieTiffy said:


> i don't think i ever properly introduced myself so here i go =]
> 
> 
> Name: tiffany
> Age: 18
> Location: virginia
> ....snipped......





pips said:


> Been lurking for a little while, figured I should introduce myself...
> 
> Name: Rachel/Rach/Pips/Squeaks (and a few other nicknames I can't think of)
> Age: 27
> Location: Noblesville, Indiana
> Profession: Unemployed Software Developer - Trying to start my own business,...snipped...





bbwsweetienorcal said:


> Name: Rachel
> Age: 27
> Location: Northern California
> Profession: Government
> ...snipped...





skeezix91 said:


> I'm a guy who loves big girls and thought that dimensions is the place to be. I hope to enjoy my stay here and engage in some interesting topics.



Welcome, new Guys! Come on in and be blessed by 
interaction with a bunch of really great people.:bow:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

imfree said:


> Welcome, new Guys! Come on in and be blessed by
> interaction with a bunch of really great people.:bow:





Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## bbwsweetienorcal

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## JenStar

I have been lurking around this site for the past month or so & have finally found the courage to actually introduce myself! As it is Spring fever in this side of the world, & a time of new beginnings, it is therefore also the perfect time to start a new journey into Dims! 

Name: Eugenia 
Chronological age: mid-late 30's
Residence: Melbourne, Australia 
Likes: Reading, writing, painting, movies, music, art, theatre, bellydancing, animals, meeting new people, socialising, and much more.....

I am sure you will get to know more about me once we start chatting. I look forward to getting to know people and joining in on the discussions. 

Thanks, have a great day!


----------



## Vespertine

Name: Ask me!

Age: 27

Location: California, US

Profession: Still figuring it out

Music: Morrissey, punk, danceable stuff of a wide variety

Likes: Aquariums, dancing, meditation, rain, teh interwebz

Dislikes: Summer in SoCal, meat, big crowds at the beach or park.

About me: Size acceptance has been part of my life for 15 years. It helped me learn to question my cultural presumptions at a young age, and that is a far-reaching lesson for which I am thankful. I love a good discussion forum!


----------



## OkumaIronpaws

Well, let's see if I can post anything yet, lol.

Name: Derek/Okuma Either are interchangeable.
Location: Pensacola, FL.
Profession: Gamer/slacker
Music: I'm a nerd hardcore, so game music, nerdcore music, and similar stuff are my favorites. I also really enjoy metal of most styles, classic rock, and techno/dance/whatever other weirdo labels there are now.
Likes: Gaming, Vidya/tabletop/computer/rpgs etc... I love horror flicks, especially really bad ones, though there are limits before even I can't watch.
Dislikes: Spiders. I'm a severe arachnophobe due to teenage trauma, though I think it's slowly getting better finally. Lies. No kind of relationship, whether it be friend, romance or even family can thrive without honesty. Some people have said I'm a bit TOO honest at times though.
About me: I'm a big bear at heart, the typical gentle giant. I like being a big guy, though I'd like to lose weight as its becoming a financial burden to continually have to replace computer chairs and mattresses because of my weight. Pretty much I'm an open book, and don't really hide anything, heh. So if you've got a question ask it. I'm almost impossible to offend, so go for it.


----------



## imfree

JenStar said:


> I have been lurking around this site for the past month or so & have finally found the courage to actually introduce myself! As it is Spring fever in this side of the world, & a time of new beginnings, it is therefore also the perfect time to start a new journey into Dims!
> 
> Name: Eugenia
> Chronological age: mid-late 30's
> ...snipped.....





Vespertine said:


> Name: Ask me!
> 
> Age: 27
> 
> Location: California, US
> 
> Profession: Still figuring it out....snipped.......





OkumaIronpaws said:


> Well, let's see if I can post anything yet, lol.
> 
> Name: Derek/Okuma Either are interchangeable.
> Location: Pensacola, FL.
> .....snipped......



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, new Guys. Settle in 
and be blessed by some great interaction with some
of the greatest people on the internet.:bow:


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge

haven't been around these parts in.... perhaps years. thought i'd toss up a new pic and say hey to everyone once again. 

Beth, 27 from MA... 

I like seperating colored foods and taking long ass road trips and very much dislike not having my coffee in the morning. iced, please!

Puppies are cute, spiders are not. Did you know that rocks could be cute too? They can be.

I love sweeping.

Cheese!







kinda dark...sorry!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Hi ya Beth 

Seen the new BBW board?


----------



## imfree

JSmirkingRevenge said:


> haven't been around these parts in.... perhaps years. thought i'd toss up a new pic and say hey to everyone once again.
> 
> Beth, 27 from MA...
> 
> .....snipped....



Welcome back, Beth. Whether old friends or new friends,
be blessed by interaction with some really great people
in these forums.:bow:


----------



## dcoyote

Why, hello there!

Name: Amber
Age: 20
Location: WV
Profession: Student- marketing
Music: I like this and that, but it's mostly rock, punk and such.
Likes: I like crafting, arts... just making things in general. I also have a thing for tattoos and piercings.
Dislikes: People that doen't bathe properly.
About me: I'm rather average I think. I'm an athiest though, in a small town. I've never been in a relationship either. I think it's the combination of being big, being in a small town, and being out spoken about ideas. Oh well.
Picture: meh


----------



## AshleyEileen

dcoyote said:


> Why, hello there!
> 
> Name: Amber
> Age: 20
> Location: WV
> Profession: Student- marketing
> Music: I like this and that, but it's mostly rock, punk and such.
> Likes: I like crafting, arts... just making things in general. I also have a thing for tattoos and piercings.
> Dislikes: People that doen't bathe properly.
> About me: I'm rather average I think. I'm an athiest though, in a small town. I've never been in a relationship either. I think it's the combination of being big, being in a small town, and being out spoken about ideas. Oh well.
> Picture: meh



Whereabouts in WV?
I grew up in the northern panhandle. (That's a little known fact.)


----------



## dcoyote

I'm in central WV.


----------



## imfree

dcoyote said:


> Why, hello there!
> 
> Name: Amber
> Age: 20
> Location: WV
> ....snipped.......



Welcome to Dimensions, Amber. Make yourself at home
in these forums and be blessed by some great interaction
with a really great group of people.:bow:


----------



## Dmitra

Hi! I've visited Dimensions infrequently since the late '90s -- thinking 1996 but that's probably wrong. As I've been stopping by more often lately I decided it was beyond time to join in.

My user name comes from my online gaming. I usually end up getting called Q and I thought Dame would be funny, especially as I love Dame Edna so darned much. It seems clearest to use the list format so here goes!

Name: Maria
Age: 45
Sex: Female
Music: Omnivore but a punk/rock-and-roll girl at heart
Likes: Music, public radio (volunteer DJ), animals, birds (was a raptor rehabber for 5 years), science, computers, gaming, reading, writing, traveling, windy or stormy weather, admiring the wilderness from a distance
Dislikes: Pre-fab thinking and music, flying, being depressed, eating liver, watching (american) football on TV

Nice to meet you all! I'll get a better picture one of these days.


----------



## Surlysomething

welcome new peoples! :bow:


----------



## imfree

DameQ said:


> Hi! I've visited Dimensions infrequently since the late '90s -- thinking 1996 but that's probably wrong. As I've been stopping by more often lately I decided it was beyond time to join in.
> 
> My user name comes from my online gaming. I usually end up getting called Q and I thought Dame would be funny, especially as I love Dame Edna so darned much. It seems clearest to use the list format so here goes!
> 
> Name: Maria....snipped.....



(Mic opens, room sounds are heard, and Edgar comes
booming on in his best FM-DJ voice) Welcome to
Dimensions Forums. Maria. Be blessed by some great
interaction with us in these forums.:bow:


----------



## herrk02

hey all

from down under and loving the forums.

25 as well.


----------



## madam_mezel83

Hi! I'm Miriam and I'm so new to this site. I'm from NY. I love old school r&b and some hip hop. I have a lot more to say and I will do so soon. My friend Gangstadawg is going to post a picture of me because I'm on my smart phone and he's on his computer.


----------



## gangstadawg

madam_mezel83 said:


> Hi! I'm Miriam and I'm so new to this site. I'm from NY. I love old school r&b and some hip hop. I have a lot more to say and I will do so soon. My friend Gangstadawg is going to post a picture of me because I'm on my smart phone and he's on his computer.



pic


----------



## jeff7005

Vespertine said:


> Name: Ask me!
> 
> Age: 27
> 
> Location: California, US
> 
> Profession: Still figuring it out
> 
> Music: Morrissey, punk, danceable stuff of a wide variety
> 
> Likes: Aquariums, dancing, meditation, rain, teh interwebz
> 
> Dislikes: Summer in SoCal, meat, big crowds at the beach or park.
> 
> About me: Size acceptance has been part of my life for 15 years. It helped me learn to question my cultural presumptions at a young age, and that is a far-reaching lesson for which I am thankful. I love a good discussion forum!



Hi and welcome aboard.
btw you're very pretty:wubu:


----------



## imfree

herrk02 said:


> hey all
> 
> from down under and loving the forums.
> 
> 25 as well.





madam_mezel83 said:


> Hi! I'm Miriam and I'm so new to this site. I'm from NY. I love old school r&b and some hip hop. I have a lot more to say and I will do so soon. My friend Gangstadawg is going to post a picture of me because I'm on my smart phone and he's on his computer.



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, new Guys.
Settle on in and be blessed by some great
interaction with a really great bunch of 
people.:bow:


----------



## Cassy

Name: Cassy

Music: Pearl Jam, Nine Inch Nails, The Offspring, Gorillaz, and lots of others.

Likes: Sewing costumes, playing games, sweets, zombie movies, kitty cats

dislikes: Tomatoes, mushrooms, waiting, the sun...it's like...hot and stuff XD


----------



## hot'n fluffy

BigCutieTiffy said:


> i don't think i ever properly introduced myself so here i go =]
> 
> 
> Name: tiffany
> Age: 18
> Location: virginia
> Profession: webmodel and aspiring piercer
> Music: basically a lot of varieties of rock, but usually music or lyrics with a darker perspective
> Likes: movies, music, videogames, anything horror related, beauty, fashion, dr. pepper, animals, i could keep going on.
> Dislikes: snakes, bees, pushy people, "text" speak, people who knowingly damage nature and animals without remorse, again i could continue
> About me: I've lived in the same spot for all my life. the most i've ever moved is across the street. i pretty much hate it, and i strive to move really soon. i have two ferrets and i think they're the greatest pets in the world. i want to be a professional piercer, and i enjoy having an alt. lifestyle, away from the "norm"



Girl, you are all kinds of hot!!:eat2:


----------



## phoenix92901

Hi, I'm brand-spanking new to the site and forums. Here's a little info about me...


Name: Emily (will also reply to Em or Emmy)

Age: 46

Marital Status: Divorced

Location: North Bergen, NJ (across the Hudson River from Manhattan)

Profession: Bean Counter 

Music: Will listen to just about anything but prefer classic and/or hard rock; The Beatles are my absolute fave and I also collect Beatles memorabilia

Likes: Karaoke, movies, music, garage sales, amusement parks, the company of good friends

A little more about me: As some can attest, I'm a smart ass (must be the "Joisey" in me) but very friendly and easy to get along with. That doesn't mean I'm a pushover and if you want to incur my wrath (or extreme dislike), try taking advantage of my good nature. I'm also the proud mom of two wonderful young adults and one darned cute rescue pooch.


----------



## DeniseW

Hi Emily and welcome to the forums, I also posted to you in the NJ Bash thread. I love karaoke too...lol. Also, I have to ask, what is a bean counter?






phoenix92901 said:


> Hi, I'm brand-spanking new to the site and forums. Here's a little info about me...
> 
> 
> Name: Emily (will also reply to Em or Emmy)
> 
> Age: 46
> 
> Marital Status: Divorced
> 
> Location: North Bergen, NJ (across the Hudson River from Manhattan)
> 
> Profession: Bean Counter
> 
> Music: Will listen to just about anything but prefer classic and/or hard rock; The Beatles are my absolute fave and I also collect Beatles memorabilia
> 
> Likes: Karaoke, movies, music, garage sales, amusement parks, the company of good friends
> 
> A little more about me: As some can attest, I'm a smart ass (must be the "Joisey" in me) but very friendly and easy to get along with. That doesn't mean I'm a pushover and if you want to incur my wrath (or extreme dislike), try taking advantage of my good nature. I'm also the proud mom of two wonderful young adults and one darned cute rescue pooch.


----------



## phoenix92901

DeniseW said:


> Hi Emily and welcome to the forums, I also posted to you in the NJ Bash thread. I love karaoke too...lol. Also, I have to ask, what is a bean counter?



Thanks so much, Denise! A bean counter is slang for bookkeeper or accountant. I'm a junior acccountant in NYC.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

DeniseW said:


> Hi Emily and welcome to the forums, I also posted to you in the NJ Bash thread. I love karaoke too...lol. Also, I have to ask, what is a bean counter?





phoenix92901 said:


> Thanks so much, Denise! A bean counter is slang for bookkeeper or accountant. I'm a junior acccountant in NYC.



*Damn! And all this time I thought you were one of the people who actually counted those things in the "Guess how many..?" jars! Total dream busting Em!*


----------



## phoenix92901

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Damn! And all this time I thought you were one of the people who actually counted those things in the "Guess how many..?" jars! Total dream busting Em!*



I got fired from that gig after I ate most of the jellybeans instead of counting them.


----------



## imfree

Cassy said:


> Name: Cassy
> 
> Music: Pearl Jam, Nine Inch Nails, The Offspring, Gorillaz, and lots of others.
> 
> Likes: Sewing costumes, playing games, sweets, zombie movies, kitty cats
> 
> dislikes: Tomatoes, mushrooms, waiting, the sun...it's like...hot and stuff XD





phoenix92901 said:


> Hi, I'm brand-spanking new to the site and forums. Here's a little info about me...
> 
> 
> Name: Emily (will also reply to Em or Emmy)
> 
> Age: 46
> 
> Marital Status: Divorced
> 
> Location: North Bergen, NJ ...snipped.....



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, new Guys, you've
joined a great group of people here. Be blessed by
some great interaction with some great people.:bow:


----------



## QueenAnnieTune

Name: Annette
Age: 25
Location: South West Florida 
Profession: I'm in an office Monday through Friday from 8:00 to 5:00 
Music: I listen to all types, maybe not so much polka music
Likes: Going to the Movies, being around people who care and have a mind of their own, Honesty, a good book, pizza and sadly reality t.v. 
Dislikes: Lies, rats, tomatoes, wasting time
About me: I'm a 25 year old bbw, who is a single mother of one 
picture: Isn't all that great but I think you'll get the idea 

View attachment downsized_0711090932.jpg


----------



## Paul

You're pretty Annie. Welcome, glad you are here.
Paul.



QueenAnnieTune said:


> Name: Annette
> Age: 25
> Location: South West Florida
> Profession: I'm in an office Monday through Friday from 8:00 to 5:00
> Music: I listen to all types, maybe not so much polka music
> Likes: Going to the Movies, being around people who care and have a mind of their own, Honesty, a good book, pizza and sadly reality t.v.
> Dislikes: Lies, rats, tomatoes, wasting time
> About me: I'm a 25 year old bbw, who is a single mother of one
> picture: Isn't all that great but I think you'll get the idea


----------



## imfree

QueenAnnieTune said:


> Name: Annette
> Age: 25
> Location: South West Florida
> Profession: I'm in an office Monday through Friday from 8:00 to 5:00
> Music: I listen to all types, maybe not so much polka music
> ...snipped.....



Hi Anette, welcome to Dimensions Forums. Settle in
and enjoy some great interaction with a great bunch
of people. Be blessed.


Polka, huh? If anyone clicks this, it's your own fault!
Manualist Plays Chicken Dance Song On His Hands
(That's right, hand farts!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhzV...DFF16F7D&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=31


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

QueenAnnieTune said:


> Name: Annette
> Age: 25
> Location: South West Florida
> Profession: I'm in an office Monday through Friday from 8:00 to 5:00
> Music: I listen to all types, maybe not so much polka music
> Likes: Going to the Movies, being around people who care and have a mind of their own, Honesty, a good book, pizza and sadly reality t.v.
> Dislikes: Lies, rats, tomatoes, wasting time
> About me: I'm a 25 year old bbw, who is a single mother of one
> picture: Isn't all that great but I think you'll get the idea


Welcome Babe So glad you deicded to join! You will love it here!!!


----------



## BellyFetishist

*Name:* Eddie

*Age:* 23

*Location:* Spain

*Profession:* Student

*Likes:* fat/fatty/chubby/plump girls and big deep innie navels

*Dislikes:* big stretchmarks

*About me:* I love eating, enjoy belly and navel games, I am a FA, a feede and a feeder and my favourite rol is being submissive.

Do you like my belly? :eat1: 

View attachment foto007.jpg


View attachment foto015.jpg


View attachment foto004.jpg


----------



## phoenix92901

imfree said:


> Welcome to Dimensions Forums, new Guys, you've
> joined a great group of people here. Be blessed by
> some great interaction with some great people.:bow:



Thanks for the warm welcome IMFREE. I know a couple of the regulars on here personally and have heard a lot about the board and nice folks on here. I'm sure I'll enjoy my stay. :happy:


----------



## imfree

phoenix92901 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome IMFREE. I know a couple of the regulars on here personally and have heard a lot about the board and nice folks on here. I'm sure I'll enjoy my stay. :happy:



Cool!, then you already know that this
is a good forum.:bow:


----------



## Merc Mike

Name: Mike
Age: 22 (Soon to be 23)
Location: Central FLA
Profession: Repair Tech at Telephone company
Likes: Video games, sleeping in, having fun with friends, debating on nerdy topics, all types of music, Food, and making women smile in a hearfelt way. (Yes I know...corney but it's effin true. ) using xD after every post...(most of the time I'm laughing and having a good time  )

Dislikes: lack of evolving common sense type people (I.E. Ignorant Biggots/Prejudice/Homophobes), Hypocrites in a large way (I hate stuff but hate people for hating what I like), People who kill a good mood due to attention hogs/can't stand other people having a good time/not getting what they want, Liars, and Uptight people (think their sh*t don't stink).

About me: 
Weight: 255lbs (Trying to build muscle more then fat )
Height: Stand about 5'11 and a half (close to 6')

Summary of Two words that best describe me: Bored Nerd.

Scorpio for you Astrology Fans, I have a tendency to be nicer to women as I am a momma's boy. Born in Missouri, lived in Oklahoma for my younger ears, and in Florida-Current most of my life. Hated Highschool, and loves being a hardworker.  Big time Nerd, Video gamer/comic book reader-collector, Music Fan-who attempted to get good at drums and failed due to lack of motivation/financial issues, Was attempting to be a wrestler in highschool-failed to continue that due to lack of motivation and lack of car to get from point A to point B when I was 16 . 

Hopes to one day score a kind lady that can be as open minded as I am for a partner in crime, weither she be fat/skinny/tall/short/black/white. I am kind of concieted, I like a pretty face. Body is just a bonus when it comes to me. I am a fan of bigger girls, but usually when it comes to me, I don't get choose (Or when I do it never turns out right @[email protected]), they choose me so to speak, and I kind of like it like that. I like a girl who is strong willed, and knows what she wants. I am a defensive/supportive type.  

Not religious, I am a follow of Confucius. The golden rule rules my every action/motion mostly. (Of course so does adrenaline and hormones  ) I believe fully everyone should think that before going out the door REGARDLESS of which God you praise..."What pleases you be willing to share with others, what displeases you, do not wish/hope upon others". Non-Homophobic, infact the picture in my avatar is me while playing Kings and Queens (Card/Drinking Game) is me about to dance on a gay male friend of mine due to a truth or dare aspect of the drinking game.  I've been to gay clubs/straight clubs, don't matter to me. I'm not into men, not my thing, but I do not look/frown upon it, infact I can crack jokes and not be offended by "Gross" comments. I have the mouth of a sailor alot, but try to calm down on the use of them. I can have a dry sense of humor, I can have a silly sense of humor, corney sense of humor, dirty/dark sense of humor...I just have a sense of humor of all shapes and sizes if you will.

Complete gentleman, usually always bending over backwards for friends/co-workers/employers/family, and even strangers if I can. Dad raised me well, and mother was mostly visited due to location (Mom in Missouri, Dad in Oklahoma dad could support me and my sister, mom tried the best she could with what she had). Fan of the 50's (I.E. Diners definently, Music, Culture, possibly even fashion). Drinks heavy stuff (Whiskey/Bourbon/Patron) but I don't do it often and I've never been drunk, only tipsy. I some what know how to act when it comes to my surroundings, but I usually just chill out and talk only when spoken to mostly. ^_^' just who I am.

I have a facebook if you would like to chat normally. I don't come to forums lately due to work schedule and video game habits, but I check Facebook often. This isn't me trying to find a woman, more so find friends and possibly strong relationships (-shrugs- IF I find true love here that is fine, if not that is fine aswell. I'm not rushing anything anyway ). Seems mostly if not all my best friends are out of state/out of the country that's I've met on the Web/Over Online Games etc. I just like to meet on forums/chat away with like minded people. If you do add me on facebook, I ask you keep stuff work safe cause I check my facebook at work. :bow:


----------



## imfree

Merc Mike said:


> Name: Mike
> Age: 22 (Soon to be 23)
> Location: Central FLA
> Profession: Repair Tech at Telephone company
> Likes: Video games, sleeping in, having fun with friends, debating on nerdy topics, all types of music, Food, and making women smile in a hearfelt way....snipped...



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Mike, where you
can be blessed by great interaction with a great
group of people.:bow:


----------



## Merc Mike

Probably the most winded intro right? Thanks Imfree I just wanted to get it all out basics of me. lol I hope to find friends amongst the good group of people. ^_^


----------



## Surlysomething

Merc Mike said:


> Name: Mike
> Age: 22 (Soon to be 23)
> 
> I am a fan of bigger girls



Good to hear. 
Welcome to the site! :bow:


----------



## jasonjarvis

hello everyone.
my name is jason from antigua, i am in my early 30.
i love any woman once she is thick...bbw, bbbw, ssbbw.
i'm an adventurous person...love to have fun and make friends
 HOPE 2 MAKE SOME FRIENDS


----------



## Mayflower1968

Name: Mr. Mayflower or an Angel ? 
Age: 41
Location: Germany, North-Rhine Westphalia
Profession: employed at Housekeeping
Music: 80th, 90th, Radio Pop Music, Motion Pictures Music
Likes: good Entertainment, nice people, social engagement, childreen, 
Dislikes: lofty people, dogmatical people, to hot weather, broad beans
About me: I'm a 41 year old FA man, single, have a good general education, different interests specifically in social themes, for example for diabled persons or children. 

View attachment Angel-6.jpg


View attachment Bild019.jpg


----------



## imfree

Mayflower1968 said:


> Name: Mr. Mayflower or an Angel ?
> Age: 41
> Location: Germany, North-Rhine Westphalia
> ....geshnitt.....



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Mayflower 1968.
Settle in and be blessed by some interaction
with some really great people.:bow:


----------



## dcoyote

Merc Mike said:


> Probably the most winded intro right? Thanks Imfree I just wanted to get it all out basics of me. lol I hope to find friends amongst the good group of people. ^_^



Indeed. Anything else you'd like to tell us? We only got half of your life story.


----------



## jblack

just wanted to say hey yall. my name is jason. 21yo student in western ny. 6'2" 155lb (pic on my profile). listen to electro-pop (or anything i can dance to). love foreign languages and want to travel, although when my good friend studied in Germany this summer and bragged about how the girls on average were 20 pounds lighter, i thought about it for a minute and said 'im in the right country.' currently working at an architecture/engineering firm as part of my schooling. this seems like a pretty good summary. good to be here!


----------



## Kittycat29

Hi there,

I´m new in this community and so I´ll tell you something about me:

Name: kittycat 
Age: 29
Sex: Female
Location: Lower Saxony, Germany
Music: Rock´n Roll, Rockabilly, Punk, Hard Rock, Blues, Soul...
Likes: Music, travelling around the world esp. on cruiseships , my pets (cats and guinea pigs), shopping and cosmetics 
Dislikes: Prejudices and boredom


----------



## imfree

jblack said:


> just wanted to say hey yall. my name is jason. 21yo student in western ny. 6'2" 155lb (pic on my profile). listen to electro-pop (or anything i can dance to). love foreign languages and want to travel, although when my good friend studied in Germany this summer and bragged about how the girls on average were 20 pounds lighter, i thought about it for a minute and said 'im in the right country.' currently working at an architecture/engineering firm as part of my schooling. this seems like a pretty good summary. good to be here!



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, JBlack. Make
yourself at home and be blessed by some
interaction with a great bunch of people.:bow:


----------



## Tad

Welcome to all the new folk!

And Kittycat29, there are some other people around the boards from Germany. There is no particular place to find them, but if you pay attention you'll come across them sooner or later


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War

DameQ said:


> My user name comes from my online gaming. I usually end up getting called Q and I thought Dame would be funny, especially as I love Dame Edna so darned much.



You can't use the name "Q" because that was the call sign I used back in the day when I was into online gaming. However, seeing as how I've retired from online gaming, I suppose you can use "Q" if you want.
(Kenn says with tongue firmly planted in cheek)

Welcome to the board!
(Kenn says belatedly)


----------



## Dmitra

Thanks, very kind of you to give way so gallantly.  Better belatedly than neverly!

I feel a little silly since I'm such a relative newb but welcome to all the other new folks saying their intros. 



Make_Lunch_Not_War said:


> You can't use the name "Q" because that was the call sign I used back in the day when I was into online gaming. However, seeing as how I've retired from online gaming, I suppose you can use "Q" if you want.
> (Kenn says with tongue firmly planted in cheek)
> 
> Welcome to the board!
> (Kenn says belatedly)


----------



## Blockierer

Kittycat29 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I´m new in this community and so I´ll tell you something about me:
> 
> Name: kittycat
> Age: 29
> Sex: Female
> Location: Lower Saxony, Germany
> Music: Rock´n Roll, Rockabilly, Punk, Hard Rock, Blues, Soul...
> Likes: Music, travelling around the world esp. on cruiseships , my pets (cats and guinea pigs), shopping and cosmetics
> Dislikes: Prejudices and boredom



Na dann, willkommen.  Und viel Spass hier.


----------



## imfree

Kittycat29 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I´m new in this community and so I´ll tell you something about me:
> 
> Name: kittycat
> Age: 29
> Sex: Female
> ...snipped....



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Kittycat29.
Settle in and be blessed by some interaction
with a great group of people.:bow:


----------



## Famouslastwords

Merc Mike said:


> If you do add me on facebook, I ask you keep stuff work safe cause I check my facebook at work. :bow:



Damn, and I was all ready to show you my boobs too 

( @ )Y( @ )

Just kidding

my boobs are my like U U :really sad:

How'd we get on the subject of my boobs again?

Oh yeah, anyway, what's your facebook? I promise I won't show you my boobs!

What am I doing up so early?


----------



## siegeturtle

Name: Melvin
Age: 25
Location: Singapore
Profession: Personal Assistant
Music: Likes everything.
Likes: Animals, Good movies, Good Friends & Good Food
Dislikes: idiots.
About me: i <3 animals.


----------



## Cors

siegeturtle said:


> Name: Melvin
> Age: 25
> Location: Singapore
> Profession: Personal Assistant
> Music: Likes everything.
> Likes: Animals, Good movies, Good Friends & Good Food
> Dislikes: idiots.
> About me: i <3 animals.



Yayyyyyy welcome Melvin! You should post pictures! :kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## strangeangel

siegeturtle said:


> Name: Melvin
> Age: 25
> Location: Singapore
> Profession: Personal Assistant
> Music: Likes everything.
> Likes: Animals, Good movies, Good Friends & Good Food
> Dislikes: idiots.
> About me: i <3 animals.



You forgot to mention that you love music and you're a DOTA addict.


----------



## strangeangel

OK, my bad - I missed the MUSIC bit.


----------



## siegeturtle

strangeangel said:


> You forgot to mention that you love music and you're a DOTA addict.



dowan scared. (._.)


----------



## Cors

siegeturtle said:


> dowan scared. (._.)



There are a couple of geek threads here... and more belly ones! :happy:


----------



## strangeangel

siegeturtle said:


> dowan scared. (._.)



ROFL  LOL :finger:

Go go! Siegeturtle!


----------



## siegeturtle

:shocked:​


----------



## siegeturtle

YAY.


----------



## Blackjack

siegeturtle said:


> hmmm the photo isnt working. :|



I don't think you can post directly from FB... try uploading it to Photobucket or another image hosting site and linking it from there.


----------



## siegeturtle

Blackjack said:


> I don't think you can post directly from FB... try uploading it to Photobucket or another image hosting site and linking it from there.



thx! i uploaded it too Imageshack.


----------



## Cors

siegeturtle said:


> YAY.



*pinches cheeks* 

Go go post this on the BHM/FFA board and have fun!


----------



## imfree

siegeturtle said:


> Name: Melvin
> Age: 25
> Location: Singapore
> Profession: Personal Assistant
> Music: Likes everything.
> Likes: Animals, Good movies, Good Friends & Good Food
> Dislikes: idiots.
> About me: i <3 animals.





strangeangel said:


> You forgot to mention that you love music and you're a DOTA addict.



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Guys. Be blessed
and enjoy some great interaction with us.:bow:


----------



## jdsumm

Hi, I've been checking things out around here for a couple of weeks or so and thought it was time to introduce myself, so here goes:

*Name:* Joy

*Age:* 44

*Location:* Central Indiana (just south of Indy)

*Profession:* Admin Assistant (in a hospital radiology department)

*Music:* Very eclectic tastes: funk, rock, blues, jazz, classical, worship music, and even a little country. Basically, I like what I like depending on my mood.

*Likes:* Swimming, boating (basically love being in or around water), animals, intelligence, humor, sarcasm, optimism, romantic comedies, food, family, friends, and Jesus.

*Dislikes:* Racism, dogmatic self-righteous "religiosity," lying, boredom, and stupidity. 

*About Me:* 44yo BBW who just VERY recently grasped that big can indeed be beautiful. Brand new to size acceptance (better late than never, I suppose). Eager to start truly living. Glad I found this place!!


----------



## imfree

jdsumm said:


> Hi, I've been checking things out around here for a couple of weeks or so and thought it was time to introduce myself, so here goes:
> 
> *Name:* Joy
> 
> *Age:* 44
> 
> *Location:* Central Indiana (just south of Indy)
> 
> *Profession:* Admin Assistant (in a hospital radiology department)
> 
> *Music:* Very eclectic tastes: funk, rock, blues, jazz, classical, worship music, and even a little country. Basically, I like what I like depending on my mood.
> 
> *Likes:* Swimming, boating (basically love being in or around water), animals, intelligence, humor, sarcasm, optimism, romantic comedies, food, family, friends, and Jesus.
> 
> *Dislikes:* Racism, dogmatic self-righteous "religiosity," lying, boredom, and stupidity.
> 
> *About Me:* 44yo BBW who just VERY recently grasped that big can indeed be beautiful. Brand new to size acceptance (better late than never, I suppose). Eager to start truly living. Glad I found this place!!



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Jdsumm. Settle in
and enjoy some great interaction with a wonderful
group of people.:bow:


----------



## jdsumm

Thanks for the warm welcome *imfree*!


----------



## buttbooger

Location: Mississippi
Profession: OIF/OEF veteran, now on disability
Music: all kinds but classical or country
Likes: Internet, kind-heartedness, books, actually having something to do, cooking, and raunchy humor.
Dislikes: Being broke, ppl who are intentionally mean to others, fanatics imposing rigid beliefs on others, cant think of much else...
About me: 27 yrs old, female, used to be in the Navy/Seabeas, me and my partners volunteer for the local homeless communtiy, polyamorous, and wish to eventually move out west. 
About my user name: (lol) spent nearly half an hour trying to pick my user name alone during registration on this site, got frustrated and picked a username I knew NO ONE would pick so I could get this done already, lol. and viola! here I am!
I will attempt to attach a picture later on to my profile-for now we gotta get a digital camera that works. 
Anyway, for now, I look forward to meeting others online here and hopefully I can give as well as recieve any helpfull advice or insight.
-Cat


----------



## ep3er

I guess I am one of the newest additions to this forum. Here's a little something about me:



Name: Felix
Age: 42
Location: Highland, CA
Profession: Lexus Certified Wholesale Parts Specialist
Music: Mostly oldies, rockabilly, Johnny Cash
Likes: Baseball, BBW's and fun in general.


----------



## The Surfing Monkey

Name: Jym
Age: 34
Location: San Mateo, California
Profession: Automotive Repair & Custom Fabrication
Music: A bit of everything
Likes: I'll try anything twice
Dislikes: Mean People 

Hey all. I stumbled across this site purely by accident but was happy to find it. I am a married BHM living in Northern California. Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## nomichi9

Hello everybody. I'm a guy from Alabama, 28 years old. I like most music and have long been a fan of larger women. Nice to meet you.


----------



## bedheadgrl

24 F Chicago

hey im brand new to site. 


Love to make new friends and get to know people!


----------



## Flutterby68

Hi.. I'm Anna. I live in Michigan (Detroit suburbs), and I'm going to be 41 in October. I came here after being invited by BlueEyedBanshee.

I'm 5'9" and 275 right now, a size 22 or 20 depending on what it is. This is not my biggest (that was in 2000) but I hate how I feel and my health is suffering very much largely due to my size. I'm currently working on getting fit. I try not to look at numbers on the scale because they don't matter as much as how I feel.

I'm married for almost 2 years to someone I first met in high school. I'm a mom of 3 boys (grown) and stepmother to 3 other grown kids.

I like to read, write, make jewelry, go to karaoke on Fridays, and play with the cats.

Looking forward to joining in the fun around here


----------



## Tad

Flutterby68 said:


> Hi.. I'm Anna. I live in Michigan (Detroit suburbs), and I'm going to be 41 in October. I came here after being invited by BlueEyedBanshee.



Hey Anna! I'm delighted to welcome anyone recommended by BEB! (and good to know she's still thinking of us).

By the way, I like to note that 68 was a very fine vintage of baby 

I hope we'll see you around the boards, and that you'll find some ideas and some inspiration for taking care of yourself!


----------



## northwestbbw

bedheadgrl said:


> 24 F Chicago
> 
> hey im brand new to site.
> 
> 
> Love to make new friends and get to know people!



Welcome Bedheadgirl!!


----------



## 4BDN1

Name:4BDN1
Age: 34
Location: Virginia
Profession: Driver
Music: Depends upon mood. Can go from Metallica to Kanye to 12 Girls Band in a manner of seconds.
Likes: So many to list.
Dislikes: People who put others at risk for gain
About me: I'm a conversationist. Very little is taboo for me to discuss.


----------



## german_trekker

Just wanted to say "Hi" to all of you because I am new to the forum.
About me: male, 38yo and from Germany. I myself am a more or less slim person but optically I like women that are on the bigger side of life. Especially in Germany this topic isn't taken in an easy way because the old prejudice of "out of the norm" or abnormal people, if someone at all has the right to judge other people, still persist.

Currently I'm working for a system and machine manufacturer as an consultant for business processes and organizational development.

I like: music, Star Trek (think were the username comes from...), mostly all kind of movies besides horror, people which are open-minded (again something from ST), "working" at computer, riding bicycle (road race and MTB) and reading if I have some time free.

Finding out that I am not alone with my passion I say thank you to this forum and its members.
So again "Hello and thank you".


----------



## littlefairywren

Hello to the new peoples, I should come back here more often.
Nice beard 4BDN1!


----------



## waltersobshack

Location: Iowa
Profession: Student
Music: rock, some soft some hard
Likes: outdoors type stuff, sports, going to clubs
Dislikes: not having money
About me: 22 yrs old, full time student, trying to meet new people!


----------



## liz (di-va)

Hallo new people! *wavey*


----------



## dan_shone

OK so I've been a 'luker' on here for waaaay to long and finally decided I'm not a lurker any more!!!!!

Im Dan, from the UK (but currently looking for jobs in the US - luck needed there)
I'm a 27 year old guy, a computer/electronics geek at heart - but not in a scary way.... hey I am normal really, lol.

What else...

Oh am here to meet new people and make friends


----------



## 4BDN1

Aww thanks for noticing my beard. I usually keep it trimmed but let it grow out a bit when I took the photo. Most notice my lips first. LOL


----------



## imfree

jdsumm said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome *imfree*!



You're welcome! Thanks for joining us.:bow:


----------



## imfree

buttbooger said:


> Location: Mississippi
> Profession: OIF/OEF veteran, now on disability
> Music: all kinds but classical or country
> Likes: Internet, kind-heartedness, books, actually having something to do, cooking, and raunchy humor.
> ....snipped





ep3er said:


> I guess I am one of the newest additions to this forum. Here's a little something about me:
> 
> Name: Felix
> Age: 42
> Location: Highland, CA
> Profession: Lexus Certified Wholesale Parts Specialist
> Music: Mostly oldies, rockabilly, Johnny Cash
> Likes: Baseball, BBW's and fun in general.





The Surfing Monkey said:


> Name: Jym
> Age: 34
> Location: San Mateo, California
> Profession: Automotive Repair & Custom Fabrication
> Music: A bit of everything
> Likes: I'll try anything twice
> Dislikes: Mean People .....snipped....





nomichi9 said:


> Hello everybody. I'm a guy from Alabama, 28 years old. I like most music and have long been a fan of larger women. Nice to meet you.





bedheadgrl said:


> 24 F Chicago
> 
> hey im brand new to site.
> 
> Love to make new friends and get to know people!





4BDN1 said:


> Name:4BDN1
> Age: 34
> Location: Virginia
> Profession: Driver
> Music: Depends upon mood. Can go from Metallica to Kanye to 12 Girls Band in a manner of seconds.
> Likes: So many to list.
> Dislikes: People who put others at risk for gain
> About me: I'm a conversationist. Very little is taboo for me to discuss.





german_trekker said:


> Just wanted to say "Hi" to all of you because I am new to the forum.
> About me: male, 38yo and from Germany. I myself am a more or less slim person but optically I like women that are on the bigger side of life. ...snipped......
> Finding out that I am not alone with my passion I say thank you to this forum and its members.
> So again "Hello and thank you".





waltersobshack said:


> Location: Iowa
> Profession: Student
> Music: rock, some soft some hard
> Likes: outdoors type stuff, sports, going to clubs
> Dislikes: not having money
> About me: 22 yrs old, full time student, trying to meet new people!





dan_shone said:


> OK so I've been a 'luker' on here for waaaay to long and finally decided I'm not a lurker any more!!!!!
> 
> Im Dan, from the UK (but currently looking for jobs in the US - luck needed there)
> I'm a 27 year old guy, a computer/electronics geek at heart - but not in a scary way.... hey I am normal really, lol. What else...
> 
> Oh am here to meet new people and make friends



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, new Guys. Make your
selves at home and be blessed by interacting with
some great people in these forums.:bow:


----------



## KFD

Hi... My name is Kelly... I mostly post pics of myself on here (better to inflate my self worth and inherent narcissism), and comment on photos posted of beautiful girls. One day I might actually post a comment worthwhile to a thread...

This is a picture..







Yeah, that's all I got, besides the fact I am in the Navy and stuck in Gulfport...
Later
KFD


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Shush and get back to posting more divine pictures already Kelly....


----------



## Dark Oleander

Hi there! I'm obviously new. I heard about this board from a friend of a friend. She promotes HAES.

I bartend and host for the moment to get by. I'm well in my 30's. Looking to get acquainted with the board and get a feel for the environment. 

Might be looking to move to Colorado some time next year.


----------



## littlefairywren

Welcome to the boards Dark Oleander, have fun


----------



## Astarte

I kinda hate this.  I've tried to write an introduction about a hundred times and deleted every single one because they sound stupid or some other lame excuse. So now I just write this and say Hi! to everyone without cencoring myself. Here it goes:

Hi everyone! I'm Astarte. I'm 31 years old and I'm from Finland (that's in northern Europe). Nice to meet you all.


----------



## littlefairywren

Waves hello to Astarte, all the way from Australia....enjoy!


----------



## Katie Jewel

Name: Katie 
Age: 23 (Today yay lol)
Location: Tampa,Florida
Music: mostly heavy metal, punk 
Likes: chocolate : eat2:, meeting new cool people , modeling :blush:, music :smitten:, swimming, computers
Dislikes: Haters: finger:, Liars, Disrespect​


Hey everyone! I didn't even see this thread here, so I thought I would say Hello and you know, I don't bite unless your into that sorda thing :wubu: Lol...I do like meeting new people, although I am a little shy :blush: and I'm taking full advantage of the smilies in this post hehe  Off subject but anyways I am very friendly sooo Hiiii


Katie:kiss2:


----------



## Samta

Name: Sam
Age: N/A until I feel safe :3
Location: Eastern U.S.A
Profession: Student
Music: Everything is good for me.
Likes: Violence, video games, not being alone, and reading
Dislikes: Overly-Happy people, or stuff
About me: I'm youngish, and usually go to forums. I started figuring out the kind of people I was into, and came here to. . . uh. . . talk about it. I am a guy, not a lot of weight on me. Though I do have self-esteem problems. But, I just live and do stuff.


----------



## Astarte

Thanks for the warm welcome, Littlefairywren.


----------



## SocialbFly

Welcome in to all the new people, pull up a seat and sit a spell


----------



## fattyace

just thought I'd post a little something about not so little me lol,

Name: Racheal
Location: Northeastern United States
Music: Classic Rock
Likes: My BFF Kate:wubu:, Video Games, Comedies, pizza and the interwebs
Dislikes: Fat discrimination, onions, thunder and lightning, jerks and gawkers.
About Me: I'm a 26 year old SSBBW who really doesn't get out all that much. I'm quite comfortable with my appearance and I'm a very laid back person.


----------



## OIFMountaineer

buttbooger said:


> Profession: OIF/OEF veteran, now on disability
> About me: 27 yrs old, female, used to be in the Navy/Seabeas, -Cat



Hi Boog, when and where were you in OIF? I was in Talil AB back in 04-05, and saw a lot of Seabees. 

OK, now for me:

Name: Michael
Age: 29
Location: *West* Virginia (No, I don't know your cousin who lives in Richmond.  )
What I like: Adding to my collection of useless knowledge, being entirely too emotionally involved in WVU football, and the Swedish Chef.
What I do for a living: Dress nice and smile pretty.
What you may notice about me, after we meet: I am equal parts sweet and sarcastic. The trick is figuring out which side is showing. 

um, anything else? Oh, here's a pic, from last year (I was a reunion crasher): 

View attachment photo.jpg


----------



## buckney

Hi i'm Stuart and i just wanted to say hello to everyone.


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome new peoples! :bow:


----------



## iwasneveranormalgirl

Name: Savanah 
Age: 18
Location: Washington, US.
Profession: Student
Music: I adore classic pop melody. My favorite bands are The Beatles, Coconut Records and Nightmare of You!
Likes: my ukulele, friends, pomegranates, sun tea, quentin tarantino films, shows, photography, john krasinski XD
Dislikes: condescending assholes, pop punk, video games, people without a sense of humor. 
About me: Hey  I'm an 18 year old BBW from the rainiest place on earth! I love playing music and hanging out and I have a shit load of strong opinions.

picture (sorry its so big!):


----------



## littlefairywren

Hiya to the newest people, Savanah you are a pretty girl!


----------



## iwasneveranormalgirl

littlefairywren said:


> Hiya to the newest people, Savanah you are a pretty girl!



Thank you!


----------



## BBW4Chattery

Hi all!!

Well, once upon about 5 years ago I was a pretty regular chatty gal and I might have even visited these forums once or twice (_though I can't, for the life of me, remember my screen name and/or sign-in_)!!


On a particularly lonely night, a new friend reminded me this place existed and I was thrilled to find it again. I'm a hefty chick with a gaggle of size 2-6 friends and it's a hard existence sometimes.

I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone!

About me: I'm 30, female, single, no kids, not working right now but looking and interviewing each week, pretty close to 300lbs right now, not ok with it for health reasons. 

I once lost down to under 200lbs on WW but hated my body at that size and missed the fullness. I just want to be healthy and curvy and I'll know it when I get there again.

Have a good night.


----------



## seraphim

Name: Daniel/Danny/Dan
Age: 32
Location: Berlin, Germany
Music: I enjoy Indie/Alternative - the saviour genre of the 00s, in my opinion! 60s, some rock n' roll, swing, classical (Vivaldi and Beethoven are favourites) ... like some Russian composers.
Likes: Open-mindedness, liberal and egalitarian values ... a good sense of humour too!
Dislikes: Bigots, Neocons, fascists, Bronze Age myths as a contemporary lifestyle


----------



## northwestbbw

iwasneveranormalgirl said:


> Name: Savanah
> Age: 18
> Location: Washington, US.
> Profession: Student
> Music: I adore classic pop melody. My favorite bands are The Beatles, Coconut Records and Nightmare of You!
> Likes: my ukulele, friends, pomegranates, sun tea, quentin tarantino films, shows, photography, john krasinski XD
> Dislikes: condescending assholes, pop punk, video games, people without a sense of humor.
> About me: Hey  I'm an 18 year old BBW from the rainiest place on earth! I love playing music and hanging out and I have a shit load of strong opinions.
> 
> picture (sorry its so big!):



Hello fellow Washingtonian!


----------



## cheekyjez

iwasneveranormalgirl said:


>



We used to live down the street from there. Never went, though. Welcome to Dims!


----------



## jenboo

Hi everyone,
I am Jenny from Canada


----------



## iwasneveranormalgirl

cheekyjez said:


> We used to live down the street from there. Never went, though. Welcome to Dims!


 Really? I absolutely adore that place! haha it really is "the heart". A lot of people think its creepy but I've been to some amazing shows there


----------



## jenboo

SocialbFly said:


> Welcome in to all the new people, pull up a seat and sit a spell



What is fatopia?


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Welcome to the boards newbies!!! Have loads of fun here!


----------



## AuntHen

Hi! I was new a few months ago, but haven't been on all summer! Love the "talks" on here! Love how intelligent and wonderful everyone seems to be. 
Side note: I am straight, but that "Cors" chick is one of the most gorgeous women I have ever seen  :wubu:


----------



## chubby_tgirl

Hello all. My name is Christin I am a Transgendered gainer. As my name says, I am chubby but want to realy feel the fat. I live in southern california where the "normal" size is a pathetic size 6.


----------



## manoftron

Hi, ive been here for a while and decided to join, and sorry, but you wont get any pictures of me, hope you understand.


----------



## jenboo

manoftron said:


> Hi, ive been here for a while and decided to join, and sorry, but you wont get any pictures of me, hope you understand.



how come? I don't understand but am new to this


----------



## Inhibited

jenboo said:


> how come? I don't understand but am new to this



I can't speak for Manoftron, but the reason i don't post pictures is because of work, i have been spoken to about another social network so choose to play it safe..


----------



## jenboo

Inhibited said:


> I can't speak for Manoftron, but the reason i don't post pictures is because of work, i have been spoken to about another social network so choose to play it safe..



Well, I like the photo of your kitty so I guess that is good enough for me!


----------



## mayoman69

Hi, my name is Will and I'm from Connecticut! I've been becoming more interested in seeing what happens to people, especially girls when the start to put on weight.


----------



## Ola

I'm sorta used to writing introductions in a more "flowing" kind of text, but hey I'll just jot it up like a list since that seems to be what most people are doing. Indeed - If everyone jumped off a cliff, I would too!  

*Name:* Same as my username. Yeah, I'm outrageous like that! =P
*Age:* 20
*Location: *Sweden
*Profession:* Student, majoring in history
*Music:* So long as it's not rap, we're cool.
*Likes:* Hockey. Omfg. HOCKEY!!! :wubu: I also like kittens. >:3
*Dislikes:* Stupidity, and people who take themselves too seriously.
*About me:* BHM who gets one hell of an ego boost from FFA's, hah!  I'm kinda goofy/eccentric/whatnot, but I can be serious too. It's just not nearly as fun, amirite? ;D I love socializing and meeting new people, so... either shoot me a PM if you're up for exchanging cookie recepies or whatever it is you young people do these days, ooooor I might just see you around here on the forum. 

Cheers everyone!


----------



## arno33

Name: Arno
Age: 33
Location: the Netherlands
Profession: cook
My height and weight: 6ft.4 and 150 lbs
Likes: ssbbw with a great sense of humor.


----------



## seraphim

Sorry, just noticed a typo! I am in fact 22, not 32 lol! I'd like to keep that next decade at a distance! Here's a pic too!



seraphim said:


> Name: Daniel/Danny/Dan
> Age: 32
> Location: Berlin, Germany
> Music: I enjoy Indie/Alternative - the saviour genre of the 00s, in my opinion! 60s, some rock n' roll, swing, classical (Vivaldi and Beethoven are favourites) ... like some Russian composers.
> Likes: Open-mindedness, liberal and egalitarian values ... a good sense of humour too!
> Dislikes: Bigots, Neocons, fascists, Bronze Age myths as a contemporary lifestyle



View attachment 267256115a5834267384l.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*Oooooh! A whole new European Connection --- nice!

Welcome aboard Gents!*


----------



## ke1stofone

Hello all,
Since I will be attending the NJ BBW Bash this year, its only right that I introduce myself here to the community at large lol!

Name: Kenneth
AKA: ke1stofone
Age: 47
Location: Bronx, NY
Profession: Civil Service employee
Hobbies: Music (Jazz, Classic Rock, Soul, R&B), travel, movies, restaurants, organizing events for my Meetup group  http://bbw.meetup.com/68/.

About me: I'm a Black BHM (...big, handsome male) - 6" ft., 48 ...loving life! Born and raised in The Bronx, Ive lived in and around most of NYC  finally returning home after about 8 years. Now, Im enjoying my life with my best friend of 2 years  taking each day, one at a time.  

View attachment Ken's Pictures 2009 082.jpg


----------



## Drucifer

*Age*: 25
*Location*: Massachusetts
*Occupation*: Currently in school for engineering, but I work in a lab as well.
*Music*: Flamenco, Classical, Bluegrass, Blues, Classic Rock, Jazz...
*Films*: Anything by Clint Eastwood and Akira Kurosawa; Beetlejuice, Collateral, Conspiracy Theory, V for Vendetta...
*Books*: The Alchemist, The Fountainhead, Lamb, New Brewing Lager Beer
*Favorite Beer*: St Ambroise Oatmeal Stout; Anything by Dogfish Head and Samuel Smith.
*Shows*: The Simpsons, Breaking Bad, Twin Peaks, The X-Files, Married with Children.

Well, what reason would I have for coming here? I like fat chicks. I mean I really, really like fat girls. I have known of this place for a while and I have been a member for a few weeks to lurk around, but I thought I would try being social now. If I had a decent picture of myself, I would post it. I have one on my profile, but it is pretty crappy. Sorry.


----------



## pjotriv

My name is Peter, from Belgium (although not a Belgian). My discovery of round women is an early one, me preference for fat women is new. Whatever size, most important she's nice...
Since 4 years, I have a wonderful affair with a 150 kilo black beauty. She has amazing big breasts, hanging down low with the nipples pointing down. A bit like Chocolatedesires. But most I appreciate her sunny character and natural happiness.:eat2:


----------



## hcauto06

Name: Jeff
Age:21
Height: 5ft 11in
Weight: 182lb
Location: Connecticut
Occupation: Heavy Duty Truck Mechanic
Music: Rock, Contry
Likes: Having fun, being spontainious, trying new things
What brought me here: I have found that i have a love for Bigger women. I've been a member since 2007 and i think its time to introduce myself. I dont have a current picture on my computer but will post one as soon as i do.


----------



## arno33

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Oooooh! A whole new European Connection --- nice!
> 
> Welcome aboard Gents!*



thank you


----------



## MisterLicku

Hi everyone. I am new to the forum and looking forward to getting to know some of you.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

MisterLicku said:


> Hi everyone. I am new to the forum and looking forward to getting to know some of you.



"MisterLicku"? A very interesting name you have chosen for yourself. I'm sure there are some that would love to see your response in this thread: How did you come up with your screename?


----------



## Ceres

hello there!i am back!after 3 years of silence,i am back!thank you operator for not deleting my account!few words about me...married with a wonderful man,bbw lover!i am a great cook,love to eat,i have 4 cats,i love to do tarot readings,use herbs as a health booster,and i love to make jewelry...i am 45 and i am happy to be back!:smitten::kiss2:


----------



## littlefairywren

Hi there to all the newest members
Enjoy!!


----------



## Beep

Name: Heather
Age: 25
Location: London, England. UK. 
Profession: Sales Assistant - Hamleys toy shop.
Music: More or less everything apart from Rn'B and mainstream. 
Likes: Food (duh!), purple, rainbows, crafts, art, music, piano, nature, video games, films. 
Dislikes: Procrastinators, time wasters and those without manners. Also, people who have magical cars that weren't fitted with indicators. 
About me: I'm a BBW from good ole' England. I found the dimentions board through the main website for the magazine. I've been a lurker for a while now, but I'm coming out the fridge now!


----------



## qwertyman173

Beep said:


> Name: Heather
> Age: 25
> Location: London, England. UK.
> Profession: Sales Assistant - Hamleys toy shop.
> Music: More or less everything apart from Rn'B and mainstream.
> Likes: Food (duh!), purple, rainbows, crafts, art, music, piano, nature, video games, films.
> Dislikes: Procrastinators, time wasters and those without manners. Also, people who have magical cars that weren't fitted with indicators.
> About me: I'm a BBW from good ole' England. I found the dimentions board through the main website for the magazine. I've been a lurker for a while now, but I'm coming out the fridge now!



Welcome! And you must have the best job in the world working in Hamleys!


----------



## plushkitty

*Name:* Lindsay
*Age:* 27
*Location:* Southern California
*Profession:* College student, environmental science major
*Music:* I like all sorts of things, I have eclectic tastes. When I'm on the computer, most of the time I'm listening to Radio Paradise. (Not affiliated, I just love the fact that they play everything from modern alternative to classical!)
*Likes:* Reading, computer games, tabletop RPGs, swimming, cooking, nail polish (seriously, I collect it), cats, various crafts and hobbies, coffee. Don't come between me and my morning cup of coffee.
*Dislikes:* -ist jokes and comments (sizeist, sexist, racist, ableist, etc.), not having cute and affordable clothes and shoes available in large sizes, group projects, hot weather with no air conditioning, parties, medications that make it hard to think.
*About me:* Hmm, you've got a good bit of it up there. I am definitely an introvert, hence my dislike of parties and group projects. Especially the latter. Just assign individual essays and let me get on with the assignment, it'll take half the time and one-quarter the aggravation! (In case you can't tell, I'm in the throes of one right now.) I have a fairly severe form of epilepsy, which makes life... interesting. Exercise in particular is difficult, and I'm hoping to get some advice from the Health board on that. I am a BBW, and am starting to acknowledge my like of BHM. I suppressed those feelings for most of my adult life because women aren't 'supposed' to like fat men. I haven't had much confidence to approach men, because men aren't 'supposed' to like fat women. This site, with all the positivity about big people of both genders, is so comforting and liberating.  And hot, with all the BHM belly pics! Yummy.


----------



## DreamyInToronto

Age: 34 for another three weeks
Location: Toronto, Ontario Canada
Occupation: Legal Assistant
Music: J Dilla, City and Colour, Hayden, Fleet Foxes, Bob Marley, Mika, Tori Amos, The Smiths, Morrissey, Radiohead, Jane's Addiction, Nine Inch Nails, K-OS (just to name a few... hehe)
Films: Dancer In The Dark, Uncle Buck, Pieces of April, The Secretary, Howl's Moving Castle, Priscilla, Queen of the Desert, The Kite Runner, Twilight (just to name a few..)
Books: The Lovely Bones, Time Traveller's Wife, Outliers, Freakonomics, Not Wanted on the Voyage, Almost Moon
Favorite Beer: A shandy! Half Keith's and half sprite!
Shows: Dexter, Nurse Jackie, True Blood, Six Feet Under, Law and Order (all of them), Oprah..

I am so glad this site is out here!!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Hello to Beep and DreamyInToronto


----------



## racerbugg

Name: Curt
Age: 34
Location: Canada , Victoria , B.C.
Profession: Navy Engineer in the Canadian Navy
Music: mostly nu metal and stuff like that. the zone 91.3 rocks
Likes: working out, paintball, mountain biking, girls 
Dislikes: fake people, and absinthe(makes my face numb)
About me: i just really like large ladies. big bellies and butts, i wish i was surrounded by them all day.(and night) 

View attachment n534660130_5114832_9875.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

racerbugg said:


> Name: Curt
> Age: 34
> Location: Canada , Victoria , B.C.
> Profession: Navy Engineer in the Canadian Navy
> Music: mostly nu metal and stuff like that. the zone 91.3 rocks
> Likes: working out, paintball, mountain biking, girls
> Dislikes: fake people, and absinthe(makes my face numb)
> About me: i just really like large ladies. big bellies and butts, i wish i was surrounded by them all day.(and night)




Hi from Vancouver! Welcome to the site. :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Hello newest peoples....so get to posting and enjoy!
mmm mmm


----------



## menoonem4

I am meno


----------



## Amersbaby

Name: Amy
Age: 25
Location: pennsylvania, USA
Profession: Case manager for children with mental health disabilities
Music: EVERYTHING possible.i have a wide range of music taste, but especially love anything i can dance to!
Likes: spending time with friends and family, going out dancing at the clubs, traveling, and meeting new people!
Dislikes: SPIDERS! thunderstorms, people being late, and waking up early
About me: I'm a 25 year old bbw, i am very outgoing, love meeting new people so I'm super excited about joining this site and had a blast at my first BBW bash last weekend!

feel free to send me a private message if you want to chat!
picture: 

View attachment DSCN0282 - Copy.JPG


----------



## BadBoyBrett

Hey!

*Name:* Brett
*Age:* 19
*Location:* Phoenix, Arizona
*Profession:* Graphic Artist/Web Developer/Student
*Music:* More bass the better, i also like metal and some other styles
*Likes:* Chubby thighs, Blue or Green eyes, Pretty smile, blonde or dark hair color, when people have dignity for themselves, car audio, cars, music, graphic design, flash design, partying, and meeting new people.
*Dislikes:* People who think that they're better than everyone else and most hatchback cars
*About me:* Tall white boy who's intelligent and very friendly


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

BadBoyBrett said:


> Hey!
> 
> *Name:* Brett
> *Age:* 19
> *Location:* Phoenix, Arizona
> *Profession:* Graphic Artist/Web Developer/Student
> *Music:* More bass the better, i also like metal and some other styles
> *Likes:* Chubby thighs, Blue or Green eyes, Pretty smile, blonde or dark hair color, when people have dignity for themselves, car audio, cars, music, graphic design, flash design, partying, and meeting new people.
> *Dislikes:* People who think that they're better than everyone else, fupa's, and most hatchback cars
> *About me:* Tall white boy who's intelligent and very friendly


You like chubby thighs but not chubby girl parts? I find that interesting.


----------



## Ash

Amersbaby said:


> Name: Amy
> Age: 25
> Location: pennsylvania, USA
> Profession: Case manager for children with mental health disabilities
> Music: EVERYTHING possible.i have a wide range of music taste, but especially love anything i can dance to!
> Likes: spending time with friends and family, going out dancing at the clubs, traveling, and meeting new people!
> Dislikes: SPIDERS! thunderstorms, people being late, and waking up early
> About me: I'm a 25 year old bbw, i am very outgoing, love meeting new people so I'm super excited about joining this site and had a blast at my first BBW bash last weekend!
> 
> feel free to send me a private message if you want to chat!
> picture:



Hey cutie! So glad you made it over here! It was great meeting you in Jersey and tearing up that last dance. Hope you enjoy Dimensions!


----------



## BadBoyBrett

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You like chubby thighs but not chubby girl parts? I find that interesting.



No i like the whole package, just my favorite part


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Ah, good, you edited to take that part out. lol


----------



## BadBoyBrett

Simply speaking my opinion


----------



## firefly

*Name:* Annette
*Age:* 36
*Location:* Cologne, Germany
*Profession:* working with children
*Music:* the 80s
*Likes:* spending time with people I like 
*Dislikes:* people who hurt other people by saying unnecessary & stupid things 

View attachment annette hÃ¤nde 1.jpg


----------



## Astarte

firefly said:


> *Name:* Annette
> *Age:* 36
> *Location:* Cologne, Germany
> *Profession:* working with children
> *Music:* the 80s
> *Likes:* spending time with people I like
> *Dislikes:* people who hurt other people by saying unnecessary & stupid things



Welcome! What a gorgeous hair you've got.


----------



## AuntHen

BadBoyBrett said:


> Hey!
> 
> *Name:* Brett
> *Age:* 19
> *Location:* Phoenix, Arizona
> *Profession:* Graphic Artist/Web Developer/Student
> *Music:* More bass the better, i also like metal and some other styles
> *Likes:* Chubby thighs, Blue or Green eyes, Pretty smile, blonde or dark hair color, when people have dignity for themselves, car audio, cars, music, graphic design, flash design, partying, and meeting new people.
> *Dislikes:* People who think that they're better than everyone else and most hatchback cars
> *About me:* Tall white boy who's intelligent and very friendly





racerbugg said:


> Name: Curt
> Age: 34
> Location: Canada , Victoria , B.C.
> Profession: Navy Engineer in the Canadian Navy
> Music: mostly nu metal and stuff like that. the zone 91.3 rocks
> Likes: working out, paintball, mountain biking, girls
> Dislikes: fake people, and absinthe(makes my face numb)
> About me: i just really like large ladies. big bellies and butts, i wish i was surrounded by them all day.(and night)



yay! more boys 



firefly said:


> *Name:* Annette
> *Age:* 36
> *Location:* Cologne, Germany
> *Profession:* working with children
> *Music:* the 80s
> *Likes:* spending time with people I like
> *Dislikes:* people who hurt other people by saying unnecessary & stupid things



very pretty! love the hair!


----------



## elchriso

Name: Chris
Age: 18
Location: Langley, B.C Canada
Profession: Student
Music: Some of my favourite artists are The Beach Boys, Talking Heads, Kate Bush, Genesis and XTC.
Likes: Listening to music, writing music, drama, cows
Dislikes: Math, Rockband at parties, the fact I spend too much time on the internet.


----------



## leekelbel

Name: Kellee
Age: 29
Location: Tennessee
Profession: singer songwriter/student/LMT
Music: Folk, country, alternative, acoustic, pop, alt-country, americana
Likes: romance novels, movies, hang time with friends and family, my puppy dog, laughing
Dislikes: negative attitudes, mean spirits
About me: big dream is to make money as a songwriter. I'm going back to school to make some real money in the mean time. I'm BRAND new to dimensions! A friend told me about it. HONESTLY I didn't know there was such a things as an FA. I didn't even know what BBW was until she told me. So here I am, a single BBW reaching out into the brand new world of Dimensions. I'm hoping to make some great connections! Any advise for a newbie??


----------



## leekelbel

Here's a picture of the newbie  

View attachment Kellee.jpg


----------



## Amersbaby

Ashley said:


> Hey cutie! So glad you made it over here! It was great meeting you in Jersey and tearing up that last dance. Hope you enjoy Dimensions!



aww hey girl! i had sooo much fun that weekend, i wish we could tear it up like that all the time..i miss everyone and can't wait till the next time!


----------



## Surlysomething

leekelbel said:


> Here's a picture of the newbie



Welcome to the site, new cute girl!


----------



## leekelbel

Thank you!!!


----------



## Isabel Jensen

name: Isabel
age 27
Location: London

here for research and to find out a bit more about the wonderful bigger world out there 

x


----------



## True_Colors

I found your site when I was watching a video from youtube and she mentioned this site. So I came over here and LOVE it here! I can't wait to get better acquainted.

I won't post a picture for privacy reasons, but I will be glad to send anyone a picture via email. Just private message me with your email address.


----------



## AuntHen

Isabel Jensen said:


> name: Isabel
> age 27
> Location: London
> 
> here for research and to find out a bit more about the wonderful bigger world out there
> 
> x




what do you mean research?


----------



## Jaynie

Name: Cheryl
Age: 22
Location: Hull, England
Music: Rock, Indie, Heavy Metal and a secret love of musicals.
Likes: Being with my fiancé. Spending time with friends. Going to clubs. Cheesecake.
Dislikes: Anything with more than four legs. Chavs. RnB Music. 

Decided to give this site a go since my Fiancé has been bugging me for months to come on. Its quiet lovely really. 
I know what he was talking about now.


----------



## littlefairywren

Hiya to the newest recruits, enjoy your time here


----------



## merle234

Name: Sam
Age: 19
Location: Cambridge, England
Profession: Student
Music: All
Likes: Just about everything
Dislikes: Can't think of much
About me: I'm not fat, but I hope you are. Hugs and kisses for all BBW! :wubu:


----------



## cyrades86

Hey Everyone  


My name is Cerys, I am 23 from Canada, but I live in Peru. I teach english as a second language. My favorite things are Sushi, Travel, Meeting new people, Photography, and the Mars Volta... My Dislikes are Rude people, celery, and hiking (even though i seem to be doing a lot of it down here...) About me: I am a confident chick who loves my curves and a good adventure. :happy:


----------



## Marietta

*Name:* Maria will do. 

Age: 19

Location: Hamilton, Ontario, Canada

Profession: Student, recently retired library page

Music: David Bowie, Queen, Regina Spektor, the Beatles, M.I.A., Barenaked Ladies, Santogold, Joy Division, New Order, the Tragically Hip, the Rolling Stones, Nouvelle Vague, the Who, Enya, too many operatic arias to count, Nina Simone, the Pet Shop Boys, OutKast, Lady Gaga, the Pipettes, Jay-Z... I'll spare you further rambling. ^_^

Likes:Writing, running, organic chemistry, good food, beautiful women, pina coladas, big hair, music, Whose Line Is It Anyway, cats, rats.

Dislikes: Green peppers, bigots, injuries, writer's block.

About me: Generally harmless "pan-sizual" queer femme geek. Skinny-ish and average-looking. I discovered Dimensions when I was about 12 or 13, in the form of the library, and was thrilled to discover I wasn't the sole holder of my kinks.  I discovered the forum recently and found much of it to be a very enlightening, fascinating read; I believe strongly in size acceptance and am trying to learn to be an effective and non-asshatted ally.


----------



## bigjayne66

Hi everyone ,my name is Jayne,I am a 43 year old SSBBW from the north east UK,sorry for not posting a picture but I only have an old lap top and can't upload them,but will when I can afford to replace it.My weight has increased since my partner died in 2003
(he was a lot older than me,60) now my legs struggle to take me more than a few yards so I am virtually housebound,with only my little dog for company,so hope to make a few friends on here...BBW admirers please note I am NOT looking for a relationship,I don't want to be seen as a fat girl pin up either .Please respect me for this ,it may change one day,but not yet,I would need to lose 100lbs to have the confidence and be able to walk some first..Anyway looks like there are some nice people on here....


----------



## littlefairywren

Welcome to Dims bigjayne66, Maria, Cerys, Sam and anyone who I may have missed.....have fun!


----------



## Kathryn_1974

Hello, I just thought I would introduce myself. I'm 35, single, no kids. I live in Elkton, MD. I am just looking to make some friends, so please feel free to say hello. I'm not quite sure how this whole thing works... lol


----------



## Sandie S-R

Kathryn_1974 said:


> Hello, I just thought I would introduce myself. I'm 35, single, no kids. I live in Elkton, MD. I am just looking to make some friends, so please feel free to say hello. I'm not quite sure how this whole thing works... lol



Hi Kathryn,

Dimensions is a pretty big community with a lot of different forums (something for everyone). So just poke around, and jump in on discussions where ever you feel comfortable. Don't hesitate to ask questions if you have them. 

Welcome!

/moderator


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Kathryn_1974 said:


> Hello, I just thought I would introduce myself. I'm 35, single, no kids. I live in Elkton, MD. I am just looking to make some friends, so please feel free to say hello. I'm not quite sure how this whole thing works... lol


Welcome, Kathryn.  I'm a 30-year-old SSBBW in Virginia, so we're practically neighbors! Hope you enjoy Dims.


----------



## prodigy

Hi all,

I'm a FA from Worcester in England. 

I'd love to find a fat girl who was ok with her size.. been dating a few BBWs and SSBBWs but all of them are embarrased about their weight.


----------



## littlefairywren

Welcome to Dims prodigy


----------



## bbwbelover

Just a quick hi and hello.

I'm a FA, and I'm toying with the idea of gaining a few pounds too, i've viewed this forum many times, but never joined or posted, so here I am.


----------



## ranch90

First Post

Im looking to gain weight, i am currently 118ls and 5'8 - underweight. I need 1900cal and i eat 3600cal but still dont gain!! any tips?


----------



## succubus_dxb

Welcome everyone 

Ranch90 - look around in the Weight Board


----------



## berendorf

Hello!

My name's Jamie, I'm 6ft, 347 lbs. I like to think I'm a nice enough guy and enjoy studying a vast range of topics!


----------



## Kathryn_1974

For the welcome.


----------



## prodigy

littlefairywren said:


> Welcome to Dims prodigy





succubus_dxb said:


> Welcome everyone
> 
> Ranch90 - look around in the Weight Board



Thanks peeps


----------



## BrokenCassette

Hey kids, I'm fairly new to the entire BHM/FA scene but I've heard good things about this community and thought it could be a fun adventure~ :>

Name:BC or Ms.Cassette is sufficient for the time being.
Age: 21
Location: Seattle
Profession: Student
Music: Indie Pop, Ska, Tori Amos (<-My most embarassing obsession)
Likes: Drawing, Music, Collecting things, Video games
Dislikes: Summer, being sick, Mountain Dew, Bluetooth headsets
About me: I'm currently a college student in the Seattle area studying illustration. I've always loved big men, but I didn't know there was a word or a huge community for it till high school. I've found a wonderful hobby in doing male weight gain/expansion artwork, it's really a whole lot of fun~ (There's a very sad lack of it!  ) I'm not sure if a blatant plug is allowed, but just a little more about my artwork, everything I do I put up on my deviantart account, http://www.brokencassette.deviantart.com . 

Very glad to be here~! ^^


----------



## smilinbob

Hey there .. No, I'm not the guy from the commercial. Just thought it fun to use the name  . I've actually lurked for many years without an account. It's time to explore this a bit deeper into my own personality. Currently 6'1", 215lb.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

smilinbob said:


> Hey there .. No, I'm not the guy from the commercial. Just thought it fun to use the name  . I've actually lurked for many years without an account. It's time to explore this a bit deeper into my own personality. *Currently 6'1", 215lb*.




Now you're fully expected to post in the tall guy picture thread in the lounge now


----------



## Verdant

So I'm new here. 
I am quite interested in sculpture and painting; I also dabble in literature, math, classic movies, and chess. 
I'm of medium height and weight. I'm 26. I've always had a penchant for fat women; that's common among artists. Even Picasso was a confirmed FA. I suppose I'm here to communicate with some people who understand that body fat can be a good thing.


----------



## rocky16

Hello!

I' m a feeder and FA from NRW, Germany. I have read many threads in this forum, but i have never postet before! So this is my first post.


So feel free to contact me  and sorry for my bad english...

Rocky


----------



## jessieumstead

//http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=viewImage&friendID=350603235&albumID=889936&imageID=11519662


----------



## OneWickedAngel

I think jessieumstead meant for us to see this: 







Welcome Jessie! Now how about the rest of the info?


----------



## Miss Louise

Hello in here 

*Name:* Louise
*Age:* 35
*Location:* Jylland in Denmark
*Hobbies:* My son, friends, books, my cat, chat and mailing with friends
*Music:* Bruce Springsteen and a lot of danish artists

A mailfriend wrote to me about this site and now I have been looking for some days and I really like the tone in here. I am looking forward to find out of everything in here 

Thanks so much for making such a good site :bow:


----------



## Kbbig

So I just realized that 60-some odd posts in, I have yet to formally introduce myself. So, let me do that now!

(Start of introduction) My name is Kyle, but my friends call me Big. I am working on getting my waistline to match my height in terms of bigness, seeing as I am just over 6'5". So yes, I am actively gaining and always looking for ways to speed up this process. I generally like women of all sizes, however, my ideal girl would be bottom-heavy and 300 pounds or more. I live in West Michigan and thoroughly enjoy the area. I try to be as polite as possible and enjoy some chick flicks, although I am a straight male. Classic rock is my thing, particularly Van Halen, Foreigner, etc. I speak a slightly less than perfect form of french thanks to my fluent grandmother, so I have interest in frenchy things. Hmmm, what else ... oh, right. I am just 18 years of age. So I guess that makes me exponentially younger than the vast majority of posters on here. Oh well, I enjoy this place too much to let that bother me.  (End of introduction)


----------



## maureenc

Name: Maureen
Age: 25
Location: Lower Mainland, BC, Canada
Profession: Nursing Student
Music: All kinds...I especially love music that makes me want to dance and sing along
Likes: Disneyland, old school animation, movies, singing (badly, normally in the car or shower), baking, cooking, knitting, anything that I can do with my hands, getting flowers, being treated like a lady and not an object.
Dislikes: feeling like a lower person because of my size, people that suck, getting excited and then being disappointed.
About me: I'm a 25 year old SSBBW. I've been fat all my life, and have started as I get older to like myself a lot more. I love animals, and have a few of my own, and I look forward to making some new friends 
picture: 
on Halloween


----------



## littlefairywren

Hi and welcome to all the newest peoples Have a browse and have fun! Don't forget to get posting.


----------



## Oldtimer76

Welcome to all the new members:bow:


----------



## Miss Louise

Thanks to littlefairywren and Oldtimer76 for the welcomming :bow:


----------



## tg815

Hello all! I am very happy to be here!


----------



## fdrfantasy

Name: Kelsey
Age: 31
Location: Utah
About me: Brand new and kind of shy about this whole scene. I think I've been an FFA all my life and I'm only now putting a name to it! I'm excited to realize I'm not the only woman who appreciates a BHM or, even better, a gainer!


----------



## Tad

Hi fdrfantasy, and welcome to Dims! I just wanted to suggest that you also post your introduction on the BHM/FFA board, where more of the BHM are apt to see it  

Also, a general welcome to all the new people!


----------



## maureenc

Thanks for the welcome guys


----------



## luvbigbooty

Hello everyone. 
Name: Gary
Age: 44
Location: Central Florida
Music: Love most all types of music, but prefer Country
Hobbies: Love to read, hang out with my kids, surf the net, and anything that gets me out of the house.

I live in Florida with my awesome kids, and a full figured wife that I cant seem to get enough of. Been looking for some forums to hang out on and 
found this in my bookmarks, forgot I even signed up. So, thought I would drop in and hang out. 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## Filmguy83

So im on here for the first time. I was 420 now im down to 350 any one from nor cal on here hit me up. I like wemon of all sizes and if anyone wants a work out buddy of someone to hang out with shoot me an email. 




Anthony Felty 
360 Gamer Tag
The Felty


----------



## mr chubbs81

I'm just here to say hello.


----------



## TaniaLilly

Hey everyone, 

So I'm new here too My name's Tania and I'm from sweltering hot australia ... not that I'm reinforcing a cliche here lol but the weather's been insane lately since its summer here. 

Yeah we have Christmas and New Years in summer over here and all I'm doing is wishing for snow 

Anyway I'm 19 
A student 
I like ... Snuggling, That new Vampire Diaries show :blush: Nociolla ice-cream and my new purple dress
Dislikes... My ex who would never kiss me , humid weather, public transport, and fat haters 

Anyway by all means drop me a line ... really hope i can get to know everyone


----------



## littlefairywren

Welcome to the newest peoples! Big wave hello to you all...

Hey TaniaLilly, where abouts in Australia? There are a few of us about the place, we pop up from time to time too


----------



## jimbo1972

hi everyone
my name is james

and im a bbw lover 
a lover of soft curvy women 
all beautiful lovely big big sexy girls
on here to make friends and maybe more
will post a picture soon
by for now


----------



## mango

TaniaLilly said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So I'm new here too My name's Tania and I'm from sweltering hot australia ... not that I'm reinforcing a cliche here lol but the weather's been insane lately since its summer here.
> 
> Yeah we have Christmas and New Years in summer over here and all I'm doing is wishing for snow
> 
> Anyway I'm 19
> A student
> I like ... Snuggling, That new Vampire Diaries show :blush: Nociolla ice-cream and my new purple dress
> Dislikes... My ex who would never kiss me , humid weather, public transport, and fat haters
> 
> Anyway by all means drop me a line ... really hope i can get to know everyone



*G'day Tania,

Welcome to Dims!!

*


----------



## slave4bbwass

Name: Chris

Age: 26

Location: Midland Texas
its a small town with nothing much to do, so its really easy to compose music, or do anything creative to shun teh boardom that infects this area, luckily my profession lets me travel often

Profession: DJ / Producer / Performing Artist / Vocalist / Sound Tech / Studio Engineer / MIDI Programmer 
I'm always doing something with or related to music.

Music: i really don't know where to begin here, and i get asked this question often, my usual response is since im a musician i like to listen to pretty much everything. i like metal, i've been in a few metal bands, still have metal band and projects constantly going on, that just a part of me that wont die. I'm also a dj so i like hip hip, dubstep, hard trance, breaks, drum & bass. i'm also a sound tech so i have to work with bands that i don't really like but somehow i find something like a riff or drum beat that moves me even if i don't like the band. music is powerful and my musical influences are so diverse that i would end up writing a book to explain it, so i'll stop here. 

Likes: music, knowledge, food. lol

Dislikes: those who make fun of bigger people, lies.

About me: i found this site by being a fan of beautiful Kellie Kay (i think she is perfect), somehow that brought me here. i've never met a bbw before, and in all honesty, Kellie Kay is the only bbw i've ever sent a message to this day. i found myself attracted to bbw's since i first noticed the opposite sex. i've only had 3 girlfriends in my lifetime, none of them were bbw's but they did make me realize that i'm a kinky person loving s&m. i didn't really intend to be with these girls, the only reason i got with them was because they were persistent in wanting to be with me. i now know this was a wrong move, i'm only human, and humans do make mistakes. being in a band / djing somehow attracts girls, its a strange phenomenon, but what makes its weird is that these girls also automatically think that musicians are slutty, wanting to get with all the girls they see, i can assure you that this is not entirely true. there are musicians that get in a band for girls, however there are many musicians who are musicians because they have a true passion for music. i can say that music is my true passion, which is probably the reason i've only had 3 girlfriends. its sad that there are plenty of girls that want me, beg me to talk to them, but none of them are bbws, so im truly not interested, i guess bbws are not attracted to skinny guys like me. i see bbws saying that some of us men cant handle them, i find that hard to believe, im skinny, and i get on stage constantly moving, jumping, screaming, and i have to keep this up for either an hour or two, non stop, and i cant show any sign of weakness, when the gig is up, i'm drenched in sweat, out of breath, but the adrenalin pumping through my system will always allow me to keep going yet i digress. i guess there really nothing wrong with saying that, ya know i hear a lot about some guys can only have sex for about 3 minuets or something like that, its even commercialized, i think its kinda funny, however i can't relate. anyways, when it comes to relationships, i can see myself with a bbw, that is my true preference, and i only want one girl, i'm not a slut. i want to fulfill fantasies and fetishes even if i dont like them, might sound strange, but i always devote myself to whomever im with, and somehow i get pleasure from making a girl happy. im not really here to hook up, but i like the fact that there is a site/forum for bbws and the people who like them. i think its great, i even voted for bodacious to have a different meaning in the dictionary pertaining to bbws, and i hope that someday bbws will be widely accepted in every aspect of life, including movies, and i hope this propaganda designed to keep people from accepting themselves, and that skinny is the only hot, will soon go away, be outdated, become obsolete. beauty is in the eye of the beholder, not the media. well that's a lil bit about me n stuff, this is my first post, so go ahead and ignore it if you wish.

much peace
chris


----------



## littlefairywren

Chris, welcome to Dims. I think you will enjoy yourself here, have a browse and don't forget to post


----------



## miho35o

just joined and this place is great! I have always been a so-called FA and not a closet one either. Most of my friends are into the typical, boring petite girl types and I thought i would never find a place where the women love who they are and show it off! Nice also to find others who share my tastes - for years I though I was the only one who liked the jiggle.

I am 5'9, 180 w/athletic build. I am from the northeastern US. I will post a pic as soon as I figure out how.


----------



## Rhonda Jean

_Hi! So I finally have access to post, so who am I?
Name: Rhonda
Location: Atlanta, GA
Age: 57
Likes: Music (Jazz, 60's, 70's, easy listening), Reading
Dislikes: green vegetables!!!! (the only good broccoli is a dead broccoli!)
About: I'm a M2F transgendered person who will probably never transition to full-time. I have been dressing since childhood and have thought of myself as a BBW for many years (I'm a size 24). Dimensions was suggested by another member from the Lane Bryant Inside Curves forum.:happy:
_


----------



## littlefairywren

Waves hello to the newest peoples Welcome.


----------



## Otter36

Ok all: Long time lurker, first time poster.

Name: Al

Occupation: Teacher/ Resident Wise-apple

Location: Chicago (oh yeah) 

About Me: Late 30's, single, tall. Love sports, Battlestar Galactica, all kinds of music and smart girls with glasses. I've really enjoyed reading many of the threads on the board, esp. Weight Board Confessional. I thought I'd say hello and contribute, instead of just being a taker. So, Hi!


----------



## mulrooney13

I'm not really new, but I've been gone a while, so I figured I'd sort of re-introduce myself. 

Hey.


----------



## AuntHen

mulrooney13 said:


> I'm not really new, but I've been gone a while, so I figured I'd sort of re-introduce myself.
> 
> Hey.




Love your avatar! Several of us around here are Lebowski freaks! :wubu:
I love Walter!


----------



## Oldtimer76

A warm welcome to the new members


----------



## mulrooney13

fat9276 said:


> Love your avatar! Several of us around here are Lebowski freaks! :wubu:
> I love Walter!



Haha yeah my favorite movie character of all time. I've seen The Big Lebowski a ton of times.


----------



## Molly Ren

*Name:* Molly Ren

*Age:* 24

*Location:* Washington, DC Metro accessible 

*Profession:* Blogger. Though I don't get paid for it, I write a sex blog called Stuffies. 

*Music:* I got on Pandora and they said I liked indie rock music with strong female vocalists. I don't like to think I can be put into a box that easily, but when it comes to music I probably can. 

*Likes: *Brains. Geeky people who like to talk and write about sex. Activists. Sex educators. Vodka and cranberry. Masculenity, no matter what sex the person is that has it. Cooking. Writing. Thinking. Old bookstores. Dinner parties. Pizza. Androgyny. Kate Beaton. Victorian fashion. And, of course, chubby-tummied feedee boys. 

*Dislikes:* I really hate those one line emails I get sometimes. You know, those ones that are horribly misspelled? Don't send me those. 

*About me:* Sex-positive activism is becoming an increasingly big part of my life. I want to criticize feederism, write better sexy stories about it, and make it more well known. I want us all to feel comfortable going to kink events to meet other feeders and feedees in meatspace. It's time for us to get out from behind the computer screen and get laid! 

To that end, I recently gave a talk I'm calling *Feederism 101* at Kink For All in Washington, DC. I talked about my fetish in a semi-public venue with a lot of smart, sexy people & got to feed a boy french fries! If you couldn't come, a list of feederism resources and stuff I talked about can be found here. I'll be posting more updates to my blog as people upload photos and videos of the talks. We're also going to be re-connecting via tonight's Kink on Tap, so if you can get online tonight, pour yourself a brewski and join in the fun!

Sorry that there's no picture. I'm careful about *not* posting pics of me on the internet. It might not always be that way, but for now I'm all for keeping my vanilla life and my sexy fetish life separate on the internet. If you meet me IRL, however, I'm a cute, fat, quiet girl with an insatiable appetite for sex!


----------



## LovelyLiz

mulrooney13 said:


> Haha yeah my favorite movie character of all time. I've seen The Big Lebowski a ton of times.



Just don't roll on shabbos.


----------



## AShleedee

HI there , Ashlee Dee here age 29 , 367 pounds and full of life and curves in all the right places I am currently the newest bunny on the bbwbunny ranch and I love my body , i love people and I really love people who love my body !!!:kiss2:


----------



## KHayes666

AShleedee said:


> HI there , Ashlee Dee here age 29 , 367 pounds and full of life and curves in all the right places I am currently the newest bunny on the bbwbunny ranch and I love my body , i love people and I really love people who love my body !!!:kiss2:



very pretty...welcome to Dims


----------



## squeezablysoft

Name: Marie (nickname Squeezably Soft, cause I like those cute lil chubbies with a little extra softness to squeeze)
Age: 25
Location: Florida
Profession: Well, I can't really work because I'm disabled (CP), but I do some writing and painting with a computer program
Music: Old and new country, older rock and pop (1950's thru 1980's), especially like Roy Orbison and Buddy Holly cause I have a glasses fetish
Likes: My interests include world peace, saving endangered species and---no wait a minute, those are Miss America's interests, I'm always getting the two of us confused. MY interests are: purple, puppies, candy, playing at the beach, funny people, candy, reading, CHEESE (I firmly believe that you can improve almost anything by adding cheese to it (except perhaps the economy), music (see above), candy, crisp fall days, cookies (esp. peanut butter cookies) and urban legends/quirks of nature/freaky facts. Oh, and CANDY!!!!!
Dislikes: Sweet potatoes, pie crust (except graham cracker crust), actors/actresses who wear prop glasses with nonprescription lenses, sports on TV (I like to play a little baseball/hockey/golf, basically anything where you give me a stick and let me whack something (hmm, anger management issues perhaps? LOL), even though I suck at them all, but I just don't get the entertainment value of sitting and watching other people do it, unless you know them), people who say they are going to call you back and then don't (especial business people!)
About me: When I came home from my first day of 6th grade, I announced that I was in love. My Mother said "Oh?" and I said "Yep, he's short and chubby and wears glasses and he's so cute I just love him!" That about sums it up as far as my taste in men is concerned.I can't put a picture here, cause I'm too afraid someone I know in real-life will stumble onto this site and recognize me, but I have brown eyes behind round gold framed glasses with -4 diopter lenses, shoulder-length naturally curly brown hair, fair skin, and I'm 4'11" and weigh 122 lbs. My measurments are 34B-36-41, unless I screwed up measuring, which I very well may have. I go back-and-forth between embracing my belly bulge and thick thighs and wanting to gain more, and rejecting my body and wishing I was thin so people would find me attractive. But I guess I might as well embrace it, because I've been overweight off-and-on since I was 7 and my Grandmother and three Aunts on my birth-mother's side (I'm adopted, my adoptive Mom is one of these life-long skinny people who was never fat, even when she was pregnant, and can't stand fat people) are/were morbidly obese (my birth-mother was a chubby child, but once she reached teenage she thinned down, I don't know what happened to her, took after her Dad in the end, maybe). I've never met any of my birth-relatives in person, but I wish I could show you their pictures, y'all would flip. I think I'll put my email addy here and if anyone wants to email me, you can and maybe once I get to know you, I'll send you some pics of me and my family. Here it is: southern_starshine (at) yahoo (dot) com I can't always reply to email right away, but I WILL write back as soon as I can.


----------



## biggut27722

Hi! My name is Ryan, I am 19, redhead, 6'2 and 230lbs and growing. I love this small belly I got growing, and want to grow this belly with someone who loves it as much as I do. I am from the suburbs of chicago, but go to school and basically live in Champaign, Il. YIM: rsolan272 ask for pictures!


----------



## chubbysexy07

NAME: Jay

LOCATION: Northampton, England, UK

PROFESSION: Just became unemployed (not cool)

MUSIC: Morrissey, The Smiths, The Doors, Jimmy Hendrix, Frank Sinatra, older stuff, 60's too 80's ect

LIKES:Intelligent conversation, People with similar interests, having fun, having food and having ......supper~??? lol

DISLIKES: Skinny people that think they are fat, anyone that refuses food or snacks, the smell of fish makes me sick, oh and I hate CHAVs

ABOUT ME: I am 22, I like writing and reading stories (FA ect), I practice wing chun. I eventually want to find a girl in the UK that is into gaining and live out our fantasy together. 

View attachment 1.JPG


----------



## Jon Blaze

SPRING CHANTTTT!!! I mean Wing Chun.


----------



## iamaJenny

*Name:* Ejiro(pronounced Edge-ugh-row)

*Location*: middle of nowhere, Georiga <*sigh*>

*Age:* 24:doh: ( I have that reaction every time I realize that I am getting older.

*Likes: * the cold side of the pillow, animals(the cute and furry ones), chick flicks, laughing, music, astrology, empathetic people, children, introspection, open-mindedness, weird-abstract-random people(_my_ people lol)

*Dislikes:* rude and/or judgemntal people, being late, the smell of vinegar, the taste of milk, 99.95% of all the rap music that my ears are unfortunate enough to hear, racists, homophobes, heterphobes....pretty much any type of phobe tends to annoy the bejesus out of me.

*About me:* I am 5'6" and weigh 332 lbs. I have no clue if this makes me a BBW or a SSBBW....either way I'm in damn good company:happy:
I have been fat my entire life. I am actually really glad that I found this site seeing as to how I have spent the past 24 years of my existence feeling like a total freak due to my size. I have been lurking around dimensions for about a week and finally decided to introduce myself so...... HELLO!  

View attachment Photo 21.jpg


----------



## chubbysexy07

iamaJenny said:


> *Name:* Ejiro(pronounced Edge-ugh-row)
> 
> *Location*: middle of nowhere, Georiga <*sigh*>
> 
> *Age:* 24:doh: ( I have that reaction every time I realize that I am getting older.
> 
> *Likes: * the cold side of the pillow, animals(the cute and furry ones), chick flicks, laughing, music, astrology, empathetic people, children, introspection, open-mindedness, weird-abstract-random people(_my_ people lol)
> 
> *Dislikes:* rude and/or judgemntal people, being late, the smell of vinegar, the taste of milk, 99.95% of all the rap music that my ears are unfortunate enough to hear, racists, homophobes, heterphobes....pretty much any type of phobe tends to annoy the bejesus out of me.
> 
> *About me:* I am 5'6" and weigh 332 lbs. I have no clue if this makes me a BBW or a SSBBW....either way I'm in damn good company:happy:
> I have been fat my entire life. I am actually really glad that I found this site seeing as to how I have spent the past 24 years of my existence feeling like a total freak due to my size. I have been lurking around dimensions for about a week and finally decided to introduce myself so...... HELLO!


BBW or SSBBW I think your just plain stunning x x x


----------



## iamaJenny

chubbysexy07 said:


> BBW or SSBBW I think your just plain stunning x x x



Aww...:blush:
Thank you so much! You totally just made my night.


----------



## chubbysexy07

iamaJenny said:


> Aww...:blush:
> Thank you so much! You totally just made my night.


Just fortunate to be the first to mention it, 

facts are always better when they are true ones x x x x


----------



## fattenme up

um howdy y'all im new to this but i find it all very sexy and im shy an chould never tell anyone bout my fetish i like this and whould love to find an femail that wants to be fatten up and also that whould wanna fatten me up im really skinny and chould gain an lot of weight if sumone wanted to take the time and fatten me to the weight they like please email me if ur interested please im new here and my names gabriel take care y'all and thx for talkin to me and letin me on here.


----------



## AuntHen

chubbysexy07 said:


> BBW or SSBBW I think your just plain stunning x x x



agreed. you are lovely


----------



## iamaJenny

fat9276 said:


> agreed. you are lovely



Thank you so much!!!:happy: God, I love this forum lol.


----------



## iamaJenny

I also wanted to say that fat9276 is equally as lovely and she has the most beautiful hair that I have ever seen.


----------



## fatlane

Also hello again.

I think this is my 4th or 5th re-introduction.


----------



## Sandie S-R

fatlane said:


> Also hello again.
> 
> I think this is my 4th or 5th re-introduction.



((((Fatlane)))) - So glad to see you back! You've been missed. 

What have you been up to?


----------



## Blackjack

fatlane said:


> Also hello again.
> 
> I think this is my 4th or 5th re-introduction.



Oddly enough, I was just thinking about you last week. Welcome back!


----------



## fatlane

Well, I've been wondering what to do with my website since it got wiped clean about a year ago. Therefore, it's not a paysite at time. It's not a _site_ at this time, to be sure... 

Just dealing with things as they come and dreaming of China...


----------



## aussieamazonwoman

hi all, I'm K, relatively new to Dimensions, well I joined a while ago and am just starting to post and things.

So summoning up ALL my bravery, here is a pic of me....a bit grainy, the pic that is, but here I am 

View attachment 73621


----------



## littlefairywren

aussieamazonwoman said:


> hi all, I'm K, relatively new to Dimensions, well I joined a while ago and am just starting to post and things.
> 
> So summoning up ALL my bravery, here is a pic of me....a bit grainy, the pic that is, but here I am



Hi K, nice to see another Aussie on the boards. Glad you took the plunge with the photo too, it is always nice to put a face to the name  Lovely smile btw!


----------



## fatlane

Welcome aboard! Posting a pic is a huge step towards avoiding the "post moar pix plz kthxbi" meme.

I should know. I started it...


----------



## Federigo

hey there guys 

My name is William and I´m from a city near to cologne in Germany. I just found this site a few days ago and like the idea to talk to people just like. I forgot to mention that i´m 20 years old and try to study envirornmental technic near Saarbrücken 

At least i hope my english dosen´t suck that much :<


----------



## fatlane

We get lots of international visitors here. Why, one of our most illustrious members, Herr Blickenstorfer, might know a word or two of German... so I'm told...

Seriously, the only people who will get after you for bad English are the ones that you don't want to talk to, anyway. Guten abend und wilkommen!


----------



## Spiderweb Sitar

Name: Zi
Age: 19
Location: New York
Profession: Student/Desk Clerk at a music studio/PR Woman Extraordinaire 
Music: Anything in the rock/folk/indie realms. Currently been listening to a lot of Elliott Smith, Tom Petty, Dylan and Def Leppard.
Likes: Making music, writing, reading, sleeping, American Spirits, road trips
Dislikes: Meat, sizism, the fact that Christmas starts earlier and earlier every year, black coffee 
About Me: I'm a 19 year old pansexual FFA, currently transferring schools to major in professional communications. I do PR work and drum tech for a friend's band, and roadie-type activities for my boyfriend's band. I've been lurking on Dims since early high school, and I've decided to finally make an account! 
Photo:View attachment ChelseaHathaway1.jpg


----------



## fatlane

good gosh, I'm over twice your age, but welcome aboard all the same!


----------



## faforlife

hello everyone


----------



## bbwlover12

Hey! I am a 23 year old living in the cold Midwest! This community looks awesome and I look forward to getting involved and meeting everyone! Just ask if you want to know more!


----------



## blackcaesarbhm

my name is antron.
age 28
state fl
hobbies reading, gambling, walking and lifting weights
my favorite sports teams: patriots, lakers and yankees


----------



## fatlane

Welcome aboard the Size Acceptance Express. Around here, there's just one rule: if you see a size, accept it.


----------



## humber

Hi I am new to dimensions forums and hope to learn alot from my visits here. Hello to everyone.


----------



## mel

welcome you guys


----------



## stele69

Hi all
I am 40 yo man from Roma, Italy, so sorry for my bad English. :blush:
I am a computer programmer, single never married. :sad:
My Hobbies are: Theatre, movies, internet, Tango.
I am 183 cm and 85 kilos. 
I am a FA, I like fat girls that are happy with themselves and that want get a little more bigger. :eat1:
See you on forum discussions.


----------



## BBWModel

Welcome!!! Very nice picture! 



chubbysexy07 said:


> NAME: Jay
> 
> LOCATION: Northampton, England, UK
> 
> PROFESSION: Just became unemployed (not cool)
> 
> MUSIC: Morrissey, The Smiths, The Doors, Jimmy Hendrix, Frank Sinatra, older stuff, 60's too 80's ect
> 
> LIKES:Intelligent conversation, People with similar interests, having fun, having food and having ......supper~??? lol
> 
> DISLIKES: Skinny people that think they are fat, anyone that refuses food or snacks, the smell of fish makes me sick, oh and I hate CHAVs
> 
> ABOUT ME: I am 22, I like writing and reading stories (FA ect), I practice wing chun. I eventually want to find a girl in the UK that is into gaining and live out our fantasy together.


----------



## scrambledegg

NAME: Ross

LOCATION:Essex, UK 

PROFESSION: Insurance 

MUSIC: Wide ranging tastes, but my main likes are electronic and dance music like Basement Jaxx, Chemical Brothers, Fatboy slim, MIA. I also love old house music and even the odd bit of reggae and some classical!

LIKES:Beer, the cinema, going out for meals, having a good time with friends, travelling, the outdoors, plus the obvious one - food!

DISLIKES: Rudeness, angry people, slim people that whinge about needing to diet, bad manners, and chavs!

ABOUT ME: I am 24, live in Essex and work in London. I've been a member of fantasy feeder for a good two years now, but never really tried any of the other similar sites, so I thought I would just for a change! I'm a gainer myself and I also like gaining girls to. I;m currently just under 300lbs, but 5 years ago I was slim - 170lbs and only 2 years ago I was just over 200lbs, not bad eh!


----------



## AuntHen

Spiderweb Sitar said:


> Name: Zi
> Age: 19
> Location: New York
> Profession: Student/Desk Clerk at a music studio/PR Woman Extraordinaire
> Music: Anything in the rock/folk/indie realms. Currently been listening to a lot of Elliott Smith, Tom Petty, Dylan and Def Leppard.
> Likes: Making music, writing, reading, sleeping, American Spirits, road trips
> Dislikes: Meat, sizism, the fact that Christmas starts earlier and earlier every year, black coffee
> About Me: I'm a 19 year old pansexual FFA, currently transferring schools to major in professional communications. I do PR work and drum tech for a friend's band, and roadie-type activities for my boyfriend's band. I've been lurking on Dims since early high school, and I've decided to finally make an account!
> Photo:View attachment 73661



you are sooo cute. Love your hair! you look funky fresh


----------



## Aussiebiggirl79

Hey Everyone!

Im a 30 year old girl from Melbourne Australia.

Just looking for Girls & Guy to chat with.

Cheers, 
Kate


----------



## littlefairywren

Aussiebiggirl79 said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Im a 30 year old girl from Melbourne Australia.
> 
> Just looking for Girls & Guy to chat with.
> 
> Cheers,
> Kate



Woo hoo, another Aussie.....hello Kate. But why the heck are most of us down there? Your profile pic is gorgeous btw.


----------



## Aust99

littlefairywren said:


> Woo hoo, another Aussie.....hello Kate. But why the heck are most of us down there? Your profile pic is gorgeous btw.



Hey..... Over here!!!! Not all of us... lol. And I agree, she is gorgeous.... :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Aust99 said:


> Hey..... Over here!!!! Not all of us... lol. And I agree, she is gorgeous.... :happy:



Ooops, I stand corrected lol. Why the heck are you all down there, except for Nat over there in Perth....and Lisa, K and I up here in Sydney


----------



## ItsLikeRachel

I've already posted here but I haven't been on for AAAAGES, so what the hell

Howdie people





I like making faces and have the mental age of 12, how are you?


----------



## fatlane

ItsLikeRachel said:


> I've already posted here but I haven't been on for AAAAGES, so what the hell
> 
> Howdie people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like making faces and have the mental age of 12, how are you?



Dude. Awesome. This pic just won the Internet.


----------



## the_captain

I can't believe I hadn't found this forum before now! Shame on me! :doh:

Seriously, though, as I've looked through some of the threads I can see such a close-knit community. It's wonderful to see, and I hope I'll be able to fit in.

OK, here are the vital stats:

Name: Vince

Age: 46

Location: Florida (I can see the shuttle launches from my back yard!)

Profession: Administration, and part time financial counselor.

Music: As a former radio DJ, I like most kinds of music, but especially Classic Rock and 60s/70s pop. And Jimmy Buffett music (hey, I live in Florida!). No rap or hip-hop though.

Likes: Why, BBWs of course! Really I love all women. And food. There's nothing like a big plate of lasagne followed by a slice of Red Velvet cake - scrumptious!!

Dislikes: Rude people, troublemakers, most seafood, and shopping at Wal-Mart 

About me: I love to laugh and have a good time. I tend to be very loyal to my friends, and I've been told that I am a good listener. I've had a wet shoulder many times.

Now that I've found this site I'm sure I'll be spending a little more time here, and hopefully make some good friends in the process. See you in the threads!


----------



## SSBBWMJ

Hi everyone!

I think I love this forum already! It seems very accepting of fat women, especially SSBBW! THANK YOu for such an inspirational place  

View attachment 500x400.jpg


View attachment ssbbwmj_ (2).jpg


View attachment ssbbwmj_ (1).jpg


----------



## lisaplussize

Hi all. Im lisa from South Africa.

I'm a big girl and slowly but surely beggining to get into the whole size acceptance thing. Its cool, love the site so far! 

View attachment lisa.jpg


----------



## fatlane

TO-GA! TO-GA! TO-GA!

Er, uh... hello!


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War

SSBBWMJ said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I think I love this forum already! It seems very accepting of fat women, especially SSBBW! THANK YOu for such an inspirational place



You've got the most beautiful eyes, but I'm sure I'm not the only person to tell you that.


----------



## lozonloz

*wave*

Hi! Lauren from the UK, but at the mo I'm spending alot of time in Bangkok as well. 

Erm, I'm 21, I think of myself as a BBW, I like hats, heavy metal, rock, techno, dance, and disney songs. Oh, and peggy lee. Action movies, thrillers, horrors and comedys... And l4d, l4d2...ANYTHING zombie related. My two passions in life are zombies and chocolate brownies.

Practically worship Stephen Fry, Bill Bailey and Billy Connolly who can all make me cripple myself with prolongued laughter.

...

Thats maybe it for basics? Hello random net peoples!


----------



## Isa

Welcome to the latest set of newbies. Look around the place and post often!


----------



## DrPhilter

Howdy, My name is Phil. I am here because I am easy to get a long with and maybe, hopefully along the way I can find a sweet nice girl. Who knows.


----------



## freakyfred

Hey everyone!

NAME: Stephen

LOCATION: Ireland 

PROFESSION: Student

MUSIC: J-pop, soundtracks to films, Richard Cheese, Weird Al

LIKES: Comic books, films, drawing, animating, skype, useless trivia

DISLIKES: Oh y'know, rude people, prudes, assholes etc

ABOUT ME: I'm 22. Currently studying an awesome course. I looove cartoons. I'm a complete nostalgia nerd. Found this forum at random (I completely forgot how I found it already lol). Browsing around it looks like a nice friendly community. I'm a big guy and a wee bit shy but screw it. Messed up pic attached. eep.


----------



## Teleute

You are the cutest ever, both description and pic :wubu::wubu::wubu: I don't think it can be a full-fledged crush until you post around here some more, but we're definitely in minor swoon territory.:smitten:

Also, if you like Richard Cheese, you should check out Max Raabe.


----------



## freakyfred

Teleute said:


> You are the cutest ever, both description and pic :wubu::wubu::wubu: I don't think it can be a full-fledged crush until you post around here some more, but we're definitely in minor swoon territory.:smitten:
> 
> Also, if you like Richard Cheese, you should check out Max Raabe.



Awww thank you. That made me smile for the longest time haha. Very rarely get that. 

Also checked out Max Raabe. Great stuff thanks :>


----------



## steely

freakyfred said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> NAME: Stephen
> 
> LOCATION: Ireland
> 
> PROFESSION: Student
> 
> MUSIC: J-pop, soundtracks to films, Richard Cheese, Weird Al
> 
> LIKES: Comic books, films, drawing, animating, skype, useless trivia
> 
> DISLIKES: Oh y'know, rude people, prudes, assholes etc
> 
> ABOUT ME: I'm 22. Currently studying an awesome course. I looove cartoons. I'm a complete nostalgia nerd. Found this forum at random (I completely forgot how I found it already lol). Browsing around it looks like a nice friendly community. I'm a big guy and a wee bit shy but screw it. Messed up pic attached. eep.



You are a cutie.  What caught my eye was the best episode of Courage the Cowardly Dog ever! :bow: Welcome, Welcome!


----------



## freakyfred

steely said:


> You are a cutie.  What caught my eye was the best episode of Courage the Cowardly Dog ever! :bow: Welcome, Welcome!



Hehe thank you :> 

Damn right it was, with a close second being....







The man in gauze, the man in gauze, King Ramses!


----------



## steely

That was excellent!  I also loved the Demon in the Mattress. We could talk about this for hours, LOL  I am far too old to love cartoons this much.


----------



## freakyfred

steely said:


> That was excellent!  I also loved the Demon in the Mattress. We could talk about this for hours, LOL  I am far too old to love cartoons this much.



Hey, you're NEVER too old to enjoy cartoons.


----------



## Teleute

That's what I was thinking, heh. If there was an upper age limit on cartoons, I would be in SO much trouble...


----------



## freakyfred

Teleute said:


> That's what I was thinking, heh. If there was an upper age limit on cartoons, I would be in SO much trouble...



I would not like to live in that world. It sounds like a horrible 1984-esque nightmare!


----------



## steely

freakyfred said:


> Hey, you're NEVER too old to enjoy cartoons.





Teleute said:


> That's what I was thinking, heh. If there was an upper age limit on cartoons, I would be in SO much trouble...



I'm a bit older than you two, I'm sure.


----------



## Punkin1024

I'm older than all of you and hubby and I still watch cartoons! We even collect DVD's of our favorites. You're never to old to enjoy a good cartoon!


----------



## freakyfred

So it's agreed. There's no age limit on cartoons and the people who watch them are AWESOME.


----------



## steely

freakyfred said:


> So it's agreed. There's no age limit on cartoons and the people who watch them are AWESOME.



Agreed! Cartoons for everyone!


----------



## drtardis

I have always found in my experience that BBW's have things that other women lack in more ways than just size. I rather prefer them myself. When I found this forum, I had to join. I look forward to chating with members as I am on deployment right now and do enjoy good conversation. 

Chief Tony


----------



## steely

drtardis said:


> I have always found in my experience that BBW's have things that other women lack in more ways than just size. I rather prefer them myself. When I found this forum, I had to join. I look forward to chating with members as I am on deployment right now and do enjoy good conversation.
> 
> Chief Tony



Welcome Tony!


----------



## littlefairywren

Just came in to welcome all the newest members, have fun and don't forget to post


----------



## Famouslastwords

freakyfred said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> NAME: Stephen
> 
> LOCATION: Ireland
> 
> PROFESSION: Student
> 
> MUSIC: J-pop, soundtracks to films, Richard Cheese, Weird Al
> 
> LIKES: Comic books, films, drawing, animating, skype, useless trivia
> 
> DISLIKES: Oh y'know, rude people, prudes, assholes etc
> 
> ABOUT ME: I'm 22. Currently studying an awesome course. I looove cartoons. I'm a complete nostalgia nerd. Found this forum at random (I completely forgot how I found it already lol). Browsing around it looks like a nice friendly community. I'm a big guy and a wee bit shy but screw it. Messed up pic attached. eep.



You sleep on that tiny bed? Come over to my place, I have a queen!


----------



## Alan

SSBBWMJ said:


> Hi everyone!
> I think I love this forum already! It seems very accepting of fat women, especially SSBBW! THANK YOu for such an inspirational place




Hey MJ...Welcome Aboard! I'm glad you like...And so do I...especially your pics......U R a cutie


----------



## drtardis

steely said:


> Welcome Tony!



Thank you for the warm welcome!


----------



## freakyfred

Famouslastwords said:


> You sleep on that tiny bed? Come over to my place, I have a queen!



Okie dokies I'm on my way!


----------



## parker0017

Name: jesse
Age: 20
Location: upstate ny
Profession: Student
Music: Rock, metal and a little hip hop
About me: 20 year old guy just going on with his life. and also loves the bigger women
just thought i stop by to say hi. just still learning how to use this lol.

as for pic i dont have one to put on here, but i figure out how to some how lol


----------



## AuntHen

drtardis said:


> I have always found in my experience that BBW's have things that other women lack in more ways than just size. I rather prefer them myself. When I found this forum, I had to join. I look forward to chating with members as I am on deployment right now and do enjoy good conversation.
> 
> Chief Tony




my bro in law was stationed where you are several years ago, and I am an ex Navy brat...welcome! Love the navy!!


----------



## fatlane

Lots of new people... TIME TO DANCE!


----------



## PYT_bigandbeautiful

From Halloween


----------



## drtardis

fat9276 said:


> my bro in law was stationed where you are several years ago, and I am an ex Navy brat...welcome! Love the navy!![/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks for the support! By the way loved Jax when I was there...


----------



## RJI

Hey everyone, 
Newb from NJ just checking in before i start cruising the forums.


----------



## thetummytubby

Been here before but I lost my password and the e-mailadress that I had registered with.
So I started over.
I'm an SSBBW from the Netherlands. Married and have one child.
My hobby's are sewing, patternmaking, reading, enjoying a good meal. If you want to know anything else, just ask!


----------



## SailingOn

hello hello 

I'm new to the forums. I'm from San Francisco, CA. I love bbws. I've been around on other FA forums for a while now. But I decided to give Dims a try! I love good conversation, especially from bbws


----------



## littlefairywren

Big wave hiya to all the newest peoples


----------



## tonynyc

steely said:


> That was excellent!  I also loved the Demon in the Mattress. We could talk about this for hours, LOL  I am far too old to love cartoons this much.



Not at all - I'm also a big fan of animation and "Courage the Cowardly Dog" is a very funny cartoon... 







*King of Flan* was a fav of mine


----------



## cookiepuss

littlefairywren said:


> Big wave hiya to all the newest peoples



Hi, I'm Cookiepuss. Merry Christmas to all and i shall upload a picture later today! :kiss2:


----------



## littlefairywren

cookiepuss said:


> Hi, I'm Cookiepuss. Merry Christmas to all and i shall upload a picture later today! :kiss2:



Hi cookiepuss, welcome to the boards


----------



## freakyfred

cookiepuss said:


> Hi, I'm Cookiepuss. Merry Christmas to all and i shall upload a picture later today! :kiss2:



Welcome! Happy christmas to you too.


----------



## ChubbyPuppy

Name: Kelly
Age: 20
Location: Florida
Profession: Psychology Student
Music: Rock, metal, industrial, darkwave, folk, and a little of a bunch of other genres. 
Likes: Technology, Drawing, Animals, Vintage toys, Sweets, Coffee, Fuzzy socks, and hanging out with my friends.
Dislikes: Willful ignorance, people who try to force their view on others, passive-aggressive behavior, and tomatoes.
About me: I'm a bisexual fat chick, not a bbw though because I don't think of myself as a woman yet. I'm way too immature for that label, check back in 10 years. XD I'm also a FFA, and am in a polyamorous relationship with two amazing BHMs, my boyfriend and our "pet". I'm very pleased to have discovered a forum that is more about fat acceptance than fetishism, and from lurking a bit I think I'm going to like it here.
picture: Well this is a leap of faith since I just joined, but I guess it can't hurt...
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c45/Hazzardwolf/Photo21-2.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Welcome to all the new people. Great to see you here


----------



## freakyfred

ChubbyPuppy said:


> Name: Kelly
> Age: 20
> Location: Florida
> Profession: Psychology Student
> Music: Rock, metal, industrial, darkwave, folk, and a little of a bunch of other genres.
> Likes: Technology, Drawing, Animals, Vintage toys, Sweets, Coffee, Fuzzy socks, and hanging out with my friends.
> Dislikes: Willful ignorance, people who try to force their view on others, passive-aggressive behavior, and tomatoes.
> About me: I'm a bisexual fat chick, not a bbw though because I don't think of myself as a woman yet. I'm way too immature for that label, check back in 10 years. XD I'm also a FFA, and am in a polyamorous relationship with two amazing BHMs, my boyfriend and our "pet". I'm very pleased to have discovered a forum that is more about fat acceptance than fetishism, and from lurking a bit I think I'm going to like it here.
> picture: Well this is a leap of faith since I just joined, but I guess it can't hurt...
> http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c45/Hazzardwolf/Photo21-2.jpg



Welcomes to the forums


----------



## Sweetnlow

Hi there, I like to introduce myself. I'm Beatrice and I'm 29 years old living in Sweden located in northern Europe. Excuse me for my less than perfect english but I'm working on it. I am a big girl (about 240 lbs) which is quite uncommon thing here in Sweden among all the skinny people who are always dieting and exercising their ass off. I think it's is important to be healthy though, I own a gym membership card that I use (at least once a week) and I try to eat healthy food. Being big is not easy all the time, I started gaining weight (about 70 lbs) after I was diagnosed with bipolar disorder and the doctors gave me lithium. What I hope for being a member on this site is to have the support from others that are coping with the same issues. I also like to share my own experiences with obesity.


*Hobbies:* writing short stories and blogging, reading mostly fiction, movies- among my favorites are Eyes wide shut, Mulholland Drive, Vertigo, Cries and Whispers. 

*Music:* I just discovered an amazing artist-Sia!


----------



## freakyfred

Sweetnlow said:


> Hi there, I like to introduce myself. I'm Beatrice and I'm 29 years old living in Sweden located in northern Europe. Excuse me for my less than perfect english but I'm working on it. I am a big girl (about 240 lbs) which is quite uncommon thing here in Sweden among all the skinny people who are always dieting and exercising their ass off. I think it's is important to be healthy though, I own a gym membership card that I use (at least once a week) and I try to eat healthy food. Being big is not easy all the time, I started gaining weight (about 70 lbs) after I was diagnosed with bipolar disorder and the doctors gave me lithium. What I hope for being a member on this site is to have the support from others that are coping with the same issues. I also like to share my own experiences with obesity.
> 
> 
> *Hobbies:* writing short stories and blogging, reading mostly fiction, movies- among my favorites are Eyes wide shut, Mulholland Drive, Vertigo, Cries and Whispers.
> 
> *Music:* I just discovered an amazing artist-Sia!



Welcome. Hope you have a good time!


----------



## fatwinediva

Hello, I am new on here and I am really hoping to meet new people and make new friends.


----------



## RJI

fatwinediva said:


> Hello, I am new on here and I am really hoping to meet new people and make new friends.



Welcome, tell us about yourself....


----------



## fatwinediva

hello and thanks for responding. I am a 38 year old BBW and very proud of it. I love fat and everything about it pretty much. I have found that there aren't very many like me and I am searching for people that share the same joys as I do. I live in Houston Tx


----------



## Wagimawr

There's plenty of fat love here!
(sometimes at the expense of the people love. oops. )

Welcome.


----------



## Pharadox

*Name*: Jana
*Age*: 29
*Location*: Baltimore, MD
*Profession*: Teacher
*Music*: I love all kinds of music and will pretty much listen to anything that isn't too vulgar or violent or hateful.
*Likes*: Singing, music, reading, movies, rainy days, sunny days, daffodils, learning, teaching
*Dislikes*: Inconsiderate behavior, really loud people, ignorance, prejudice (especially assuming that someone who is heavier got that way because they're lazy and they are unhealthy)

*About me*: I'm a 29 year old grad student, getting my masters in teaching so that I can teach mathematics. I love to teach, but my true passion is singing and music. Music is like breathing to me and the world wouldn't be quite as beautiful without it. My best quality is that I am very devoted and giving of my time and attention. My worst is probably that I am too emotional. But just like anyone else, you take the good with the bad. 

I look forward to meeting all of you and maybe getting to know some of you! 

I attached a picture.  

View attachment Smile.jpg


----------



## RJI

Welcome


----------



## AuntHen

Pharadox said:


> *Name*: Jana
> *Age*: 29
> *Location*: Baltimore, MD
> *Profession*: Teacher
> *Music*: I love all kinds of music and will pretty much listen to anything that isn't too vulgar or violent or hateful.
> *Likes*: Singing, music, reading, movies, rainy days, sunny days, daffodils, learning, teaching
> *Dislikes*: Inconsiderate behavior, really loud people, ignorance, prejudice (especially assuming that someone who is heavier got that way because they're lazy and they are unhealthy)
> 
> *About me*: I'm a 29 year old grad student, getting my masters in teaching so that I can teach mathematics. I love to teach, but my true passion is singing and music. Music is like breathing to me and the world wouldn't be quite as beautiful without it. My best quality is that I am very devoted and giving of my time and attention. My worst is probably that I am too emotional. But just like anyone else, you take the good with the bad.
> 
> I look forward to meeting all of you and maybe getting to know some of you!
> 
> I attached a picture.



welcome! very pretty pic! Be careful... people around here really love girls in glasses hahahaha


----------



## Paul

Pharadox said:


> *Name*: Jana
> *Age*: 29
> *Location*: Baltimore, MD
> *Profession*: Teacher
> *Music*: I love all kinds of music and will pretty much listen to anything that isn't too vulgar or violent or hateful.
> *Likes*: Singing, music, reading, movies, rainy days, sunny days, daffodils, learning, teaching
> *Dislikes*: Inconsiderate behavior, really loud people, ignorance, prejudice (especially assuming that someone who is heavier got that way because they're lazy and they are unhealthy)
> 
> *About me*: I'm a 29 year old grad student, getting my masters in teaching so that I can teach mathematics. I love to teach, but my true passion is singing and music. Music is like breathing to me and the world wouldn't be quite as beautiful without it. My best quality is that I am very devoted and giving of my time and attention. My worst is probably that I am too emotional. But just like anyone else, you take the good with the bad.
> 
> I look forward to meeting all of you and maybe getting to know some of you!
> 
> I attached a picture.



Welcome cutie.


----------



## WodahsR

Hey there people, just going to finally post for the fun of it. 

My Name is Daniel

Age = 18

Hobbies and interests are of many. I love science, most stuff in theoretical such as Quantum Mechanics and Particle Physics, I also love the cosmos and the universe in general. Video games are a pastime of mine I have played too many to list. 

I am about to enter collage life and I plan to major in physics and minor in chemistry. (I really havent decided what physical sciecne to really focus on because they are both awesome)

I am an FA woo.


----------



## Pharadox

WodahsR said:


> Hey there people, just going to finally post for the fun of it.
> 
> My Name is Daniel
> 
> Age = 18
> 
> Hobbies and interests are of many. I love science, most stuff in theoretical such as Quantum Mechanics and Particle Physics, I also love the cosmos and the universe in general. Video games are a pastime of mine I have played too many to list.
> 
> I am about to enter collage life and I plan to major in physics and minor in chemistry. (I really havent decided what physical sciecne to really focus on because they are both awesome)
> 
> I am an FA woo.



Congratulations on coming out of the lurk.  I'm really new here, but welcome!


----------



## the_captain

Welcome, welcome to all the new members! :bow:


----------



## AuntHen

ChubbyPuppy said:


> Name: Kelly
> Age: 20
> Location: Florida
> Profession: Psychology Student
> Music: Rock, metal, industrial, darkwave, folk, and a little of a bunch of other genres.
> Likes: Technology, Drawing, Animals, Vintage toys, Sweets, Coffee, Fuzzy socks, and hanging out with my friends.
> Dislikes: Willful ignorance, people who try to force their view on others, passive-aggressive behavior, and tomatoes.
> About me: I'm a bisexual fat chick, not a bbw though because I don't think of myself as a woman yet. I'm way too immature for that label, check back in 10 years. XD I'm also a FFA, and am in a polyamorous relationship with two amazing BHMs, my boyfriend and our "pet". I'm very pleased to have discovered a forum that is more about fat acceptance than fetishism, and from lurking a bit I think I'm going to like it here.
> picture: Well this is a leap of faith since I just joined, but I guess it can't hurt...
> http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c45/Hazzardwolf/Photo21-2.jpg




hi fellow Floridian:happy:


----------



## Funnygirl

Hi, I am a new user of a C-Pap machine and the transition has been difficult. How long does it take to get used to it or does one ever? I am thankful that I was diagnosed but don't like sleeping with a mask but I definitely am less tired.


----------



## Paul

Funnygirl said:


> Hi, I am a new user of a C-Pap machine and the transition has been difficult. How long does it take to get used to it or does one ever? I am thankful that I was diagnosed but don't like sleeping with a mask but I definitely am less tired.



Just in case you did not see it yet there is a thread in the health forum about using the C-Pap machine for sleep apnea. http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18916

Welcome to Dimensions Funnygirl.


----------



## BigIzzy

but....hey...why not.....I'm a 21 year old BHM from Michigan. Love history, english, reading, writing, and poetry. Love to collect things....the eclectic collector I guess you could say...lol.....bit of a sense of humor....kinda shy though....can't seem to stop thinking of woodcarving and visiting Dimensions lately...lol....so here I am!


----------



## Shark01

User name: Shark01
Age: 48
Location: Houston Tx
Profession: Mechanical Engineer
Music: Classic Rock, some current Rock, light classical
Likes: Movies, Cars, Lifting Weights, Reading DiVinci code-like books, Brit comedy, The Office, Big Bang Theory
Dislikes: Rap, Country music, cold weather
About me: I've always liked larger women, my weight is all over the place. Over the past 10 years as high as 410, as low as 210, now 290 trending down


----------



## JonesT

Name: Tez Jones
Age: 20
Location: Arkansas
Music: Just about anything
About me: Average guy living life.


----------



## littlefairywren

A very big hello, and Dims welcome to all of the newest folks


----------



## DM321

Hello, My name is Dustin. I am 26 and have been happily married to a BBW for 8 years.(yes we got married 2 weeks after high school)

We live in East Texas in a huge town of 600 people. We have two kids, a soon to be 8 year old boy and a 1 year old girl. I joined this forum to make friends and be involved in a community of people with the same things in common.

Here is me (6'0/230) and my little girl, and the back of my sons head.


----------



## hallihallo69

i'm a 26 year old austrian. i like being big, and i'm definitely a foodee. :eat1:
i'm too shy to show my face though. 
greetings from austria :happy: 

View attachment avatar.JPG


----------



## ukmaledate

Hi to you all.


----------



## Juwls

Hi all,
Im new here. I kinda found the board by accident. Looking up some other stuff on line but am so glad that I found it at this point in time. I really need it. 
Anyways I live in Ontario Canada and have always been a BBW. Of course my mother made me feel like garbage when I was young and everyone in school just made horrible fun of me.

I never believed that there were actually men out there that really liked women like myself and so many others. Nice to see that there is truth to it. 

I was so nieve that I just assumed it was another big joke against BBW.

I am not sure what else to say really. I have been reading and doing a lot of looking through the postings to see what it's all about. Im very interested in posting some of my thoughts and some issues that I am going through right now. 

I am a mother of two a boy age 5 and a girl age 3 1/2 with one on the way in July and married in September. Been a very rocky marriage so far but hopefully we will be able to get back on track. That is part of the reason I am here. 

I dont have any pics right now as I just took them all off my laptop to free up space but when I have a few moments I will update my profile and get a pic up. I have the site book marked on my PDA as well for any updates etc.

I hope that everyone has a great day and I will pop on again later.

:kiss2:Juwls:kiss2:


----------



## fatlane

Hello all you new people!


----------



## Famouslastwords

DM321 said:


> Hello, My name is Dustin. I am 26 and have been happily married to a BBW for 8 years.(yes we got married 2 weeks after high school)
> 
> We live in East Texas in a huge town of 600 people. We have two kids, a soon to be 8 year old boy and a 1 year old girl. I joined this forum to make friends and be involved in a community of people with the same things in common.
> 
> Here is me (6'0/230) and my little girl, and the back of my sons head.



Hi there! You and your kids are so cute! Too bad you didn't post a picture of your wife, I bet she's cute too. She doesn't want her picture posted I reckon? Anyway, I bet your whole family is adorable together. Welcome to DIMS


----------



## curvyms

I'm a very new member from Toronto, Canada.
I am struggling with my current weight...part of me loves my extra curves and the other half is kinda disgusted with it. My previous boyfriend encouraged my weight gain and now that we are no longer together I am feeling a bit down about myself.
I look forward to learning more about the members and you views on body image. 

View attachment Picture1.jpg


----------



## fatlane

curvyms said:


> I'm a very new member from Toronto, Canada.
> I am struggling with my current weight...part of me loves my extra curves and the other half is kinda disgusted with it. My previous boyfriend encouraged my weight gain and now that we are no longer together I am feeling a bit down about myself.
> I look forward to learning more about the members and you views on body image.



We're about acceptance. My philosophy is that if you accept yourself at any size, you can find the size you're most comfortable with. I believe that anyone can choose to be beautiful.


----------



## dragoonx77

Hello my name in Thomas Turner, II
I'm a illustrator/graphic designer and a father.
I'm also a Female fat admirer. 
In short, I love big girls.
so much so I'm marrying one in June.

I'm very glad and proud to be here and hope to communicate with you all soon.


----------



## RJI

curvyms said:


> I'm a very new member from Toronto, Canada.
> I am struggling with my current weight...part of me loves my extra curves and the other half is kinda disgusted with it. My previous boyfriend encouraged my weight gain and now that we are no longer together I am feeling a bit down about myself.
> I look forward to learning more about the members and you views on body image.




I love your extra curves too 

Welcome and check out the regional area, there are many from your community that are members.


----------



## Tad

Juwls said:


> Anyways I live in Ontario Canada and have always been a BBW.





curvyms said:


> I'm a very new member from Toronto, Canada.



Welcome to all the newcomers, but especially my fellow Canucks! When you get a chance, look at the Canada board as there may be some sort of event or get-together in your area that could interest you (there are certainly activities in Toronto). 

Enjoy looking around, and don't feel shy, post responses or ask questions as the mood strikes you--the way to get to know people is to participate


----------



## NYC_FFA

Hi everyone,
I've been on the forum since last night when I discovered this awesome community, and my account just finally got validated. (Huzzah!)

I am an FFA, a term I had never heard of until last night. I stumbled on this website because I'm a writer, and I'm writing a screenplay about a young FFA discovering that she is an FFA. After a Google search, I found this site, and I have already found a wealth of information about this community.

I am so grateful for this website because before last night, I didn't even know that there were other people like me out there! I have loved reading your personal stories and seeing the love and acceptance within this community. I wish I would have discovered this a long time ago. My young life would have been a lot less confusing.

To wrap up, you'll see me posting in other forums soon, and to the single BHMs out there, I'm sorry to say that I am engaged to a BHM. :wubu:

I would love to chat with more FFAs about their stories for this screenplay, so if you'd like to chat sometime, please message me! 

And here's a picture of my lovely self. This is a few years old, but I like this picture...


----------



## Famouslastwords

NYC_FFA said:


> To wrap up, you'll see me posting in other forums soon, and to the single BHMs out there, I'm sorry to say that I am engaged to a BHM. :wubu:



Don't be sorry to say such a thing, I'm sure you made a single BHM very happy to have such a sexy girl such as yourself, and I'm sure you're happy to have such a sexy BHM as him.


----------



## Pharadox

NYC_FFA said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've been on the forum since last night when I discovered this awesome community, and my account just finally got validated. (Huzzah!)



I like you. Something about you instantly makes me like you. I think it'll be great to have you around.  I'm not an FFA, I'm a BBW, but welcome and best of luck with your screen play, it sounds really interesting.


----------



## NYC_FFA

Pharadox said:


> I like you. Something about you instantly makes me like you. I think it'll be great to have you around.  I'm not an FFA, I'm a BBW, but welcome and best of luck with your screen play, it sounds really interesting.



Thank you! :happy: I'm glad to be here and happy to meet you!


----------



## Iressi

Salutations!

I have been lurking around Dimensions for years now, and I thought that I might as well join the forums (I remember the old forum system before it was all shiny, and easy to navigate like it is now). Anyways thought I would drop i to say hello. Hmmm nothing much else to say I suppose, I'm a pretty big nerd in real life, I run a number of Dungeons and Dragons games for example. I also do free-form roleplaying. Beyond that writing, and reading are another of hobbies (mostly fantasy, steampunk, and Sci-Fi).

Anyways I been kicking around some idea's for some stories that I might write, which is one of the reasons I made the account. Oh I am a FA, and I suppose a BHM (I'm 6 foot, and somewhere around 270-280 pounds more towards 280 these days). I remember finding this site sometime after I found Fat?So!, before I hit puberty I was always fascinated with fat, partially because I was overweight myself. I have always been fairly shy when it comes to joining these sorts of things, and I'm not sure what prompted me to do so in the first place. Alright well I thought I would include a picture, this was taken a few years ago when I was about 240ish I think, or at least skinner than I am now. I used to go Renaissance Fairs quite often, and this is one of my costumes. Alright well I am looking forward to getting to know people here. I have only known a few people that share the same interests I do, at least with physical beauty.


----------



## AuntHen

Pharadox said:


> I like you. Something about you instantly makes me like you. I think it'll be great to have you around.  I'm not an FFA, I'm a BBW, but welcome and best of luck with your screen play, it sounds really interesting.




I thought the same thing!


----------



## salva67

Hello to all!
I am Salva from italy! i am FA! 
I am glad to be part of this wonderful site!


----------



## salva67

curvyms said:


> I'm a very new member from Toronto, Canada.
> I am struggling with my current weight...part of me loves my extra curves and the other half is kinda disgusted with it. My previous boyfriend encouraged my weight gain and now that we are no longer together I am feeling a bit down about myself.
> I look forward to learning more about the members and you views on body image.



I am new member on here too!
I must say you are very beautiful woman...very very sexy! 
Be happy with your body!:smitten:


----------



## littlefairywren

Welcome to our newest members


----------



## Punkin1024

I suppose it is about time I welcomed all you new folks. It is so encouraging to see so many new and fresh faces interested in size acceptance.  I especially want to give a special - Howdy - to my fellow Texans!


----------



## AuntHen

Hi new people!!! <waves>


----------



## NYC_FFA

fat9276 said:


> Hi new people!!! <waves>



<waves back>

Hi, nice to meet you!


----------



## perithan

Hi, I'm Nick from England! Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## NYC_FFA

perithan said:


> Hi, I'm Nick from England! Happy New Year to everyone!



Awww, you're a cutie! :blush: Hi Nick!


----------



## Iressi

Howdy Punkin! I still can't get over how cold its been in Texas. Sire makes it a chore to get up in the morning to go to work. I had to work on Christmas, and my car door didn't even want to open!


----------



## Oldtimer76

Welcome to all the new members!


----------



## LadyBlueEyes

Name: Mandy
Age: 21
Location: Missouri
Profession: Respiratory Therapy Student
Music: Classic Rock, 80s hair metal, industrial, alternative, and old country
Likes: Music, Movies, Friends, Cooking
Dislikes: Fake people, Chauvinists, and Discrimination
About Me: I am a happily engaged BBW who absolutely loves my BHM! I am friendly, always happy, and a little bit shy.


----------



## Ashlen

NAME:Ashlen
LOCATION:OKC
PROFESSION:Mental Health Case Manager
MUSIC:soft rock, christian and country
LIKES: food network, love will smith, watching movies, ice cream, cheesecake
DISLIKES: meanness, fakeness, and those who lie to other faces and clicks
ABOUT ME: i am a 23 year old bbw single brown hair with red highlights and brown eyes 

View attachment GEDC0139.jpg


----------



## xMissxLaurax

Making a return here after a long absence!

I'm Laura, aged 22, live in Nottingham, uk. 

And an updated pic: 

View attachment cropped.jpg


----------



## DeviousTao

Hi Everyone!

NAME: Pip

LOCATION: England

PROFESSION: Student

MUSIC: Most forms of rock music, some techno and drum and bass, J-Rock and a bit of this and that 

LIKES: Good days, Playing games, Spending time with friends, GF Sherry, Music, Anime/Manga, Things Japanese, Steak lol

DISLIKES: Bad Days, Annoying people/Rude people, early mornings, big brother (UK tv show) 

ABOUT ME: Hi i'm 21 and i'd say i'm a bit of a geek really. At uni studying a computing course. I would say i'm an FA, I think I have been one for a while but only recently realised/come to terms with it. I have a lovely girl friend who has always been a little chubby and recently put on a bit more weight, which I liked and I summed up the courage to tell her..But thats another story lol. 
I'm a rather skinny guy, though I do rather enjoy food lol. 

Anywho! heres a pic!

edit: Sorry for the rather big pic lol 

View attachment IMAG0095.jpg


----------



## mango

xMissxLaurax said:


> Making a return here after a long absence!
> 
> I'm Laura, aged 22, live in Nottingham, uk.
> 
> And an updated pic:


*
Welcome back MissL!


*


----------



## Melli-girl

and just a lil face photo as well of Melli 
View attachment small melli with flower.jpg


my first post didn't show up... so
Name: Melli
Location: suburb of Dallas
age: 36
profession: IM software specialist
music: rock, alt rock, acoustic rock
self description: musician, songwriter, singer, artist, silly chick, but always fun!


----------



## Melli-girl

a gig shot.... not sure how I feel about it.. but oh well.. hahah
View attachment small melli sings.jpg


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Melli-girl said:


> a gig shot.... not sure how I feel about it.. but oh well.. hahah
> View attachment 75363



You are very very awesome. :bow:


----------



## Melli-girl

Lol-- thaaaaaaank you!


----------



## justlunatic87

Name: Nick
Age: 22
Location: The Netherlands
Profession: IT Servicedesk 
Music: Trance, progressive, Rock, HardRock, Hardcore, Hardstyle
Likes: Food, Snowboarding, Paintball, having fun!, Playing games on the computer
Dislikes: Bullies, Sprouts, Depression
About me: Atm I can't tell something about myself.


----------



## nettie

I've visited the boards off and on for years, thought it was about time I delurked and introduced myself. I was born and raised in Kansas, lived for awhile in New York, and moved to Minnesota to get married. That didn't work out and now I'm a single gal making my way on the frozen tundra.

I'm 49, a therapist specializing in working with adolescents, and in spite of my marriage ending last year I find myself feeling happier, healthier, and more beautiful than ever. My interests are so varied that I'm afraid I'd take up too much space listing them all. Suffice it to say I love the arts (and am ever so grateful to the Met for bringing the Met Live to our local cinema!), am a voracious reader, consider driving out to the country at two in the morning to watch a meteor shower a romantic date, am an avid fan of local baseball and college basketball (love my KU Jayhawks), and in spite of my complaining about the frigid temperatures in MN I actually love curling up by my fireplace with a glass of wine and someone special. And God help me, I have a wicked, smart ass sense of humor. 

All my life I've been an advocate for tolerance and acceptance, and am so grateful for places like the Dims boards because they renew my passion and determination. So many of you have posted thoughts that inspired and motivated me, I thought it was time I acknowledged that and said thanks.

And, um... hello.


----------



## snuggletiger

great pics Gabi


----------



## DAVLOP

I'm new and making my first introduction here on the board, I'm from Derby England :eat2:


----------



## Oona

Been away more than a year due to lots of life happening...

So this is me reintroducing myself!

HI! Im Corie!


----------



## Tad

Oona said:


> Been away more than a year due to lots of life happening...
> 
> So this is me reintroducing myself!
> 
> HI! Im Corie!



Welcome back! I hope the life happenings held more good than bad. Some of your most recent old messages were about moving into a new place, I hope that worked out well at least. 

Hopefully we'll see you around some more again!


----------



## Oona

Tad said:


> Welcome back! I hope the life happenings held more good than bad. Some of your most recent old messages were about moving into a new place, I hope that worked out well at least.
> 
> Hopefully we'll see you around some more again!




Sadly was more bad than good, but Im getting out of that funk


----------



## calauria

Location: (For now) Alabama attending University (Hometown) Miami, FL
Gender: Female
Orientation: Bisexual
Interests: Spending time with my lil ones, singing, dancing/going to clubs, listening to music, reading, writing, drawing/painting, going to the beach, shopping, movies, travel, meeting interesting people, learning different languages and cultures, sex, swimming, going for walks in nice weather in a nice environment, laughing, clowning, talking nonsense as well as having deep intellectual conversations...amongst other things..i have a lot of interests...

More about yourself: i'm a single mom of 2 gifted autistic children, i'm a college student working rceiving my BSW in Socail Work, i sing, draw, paint, write poems/songs. i have a very goofy sense of humor. i laugh a lot, even when nothing is funny, makes no sense...i'm just goofy...but i can have my serious moments...i'm bisexual i'm attracted to ultra feminine, girly girlyi luv various types of music, such as latin (merengue and salsa) reggaton, reggae, r&b, jazz, hip hop, rock, pop, goth/alternative, freestyle, classical....basically anything i think sounds good.


----------



## Famouslastwords

calauria said:


> i laugh a lot, even when nothing is funny, makes no sense...i'm just goofy...but i can have my serious moments...



I do that too, I also do slightly mean things like show guys penises on messenger and laugh until I can't breathe.

Ooops. I just showed my cards. Now no more guys from here are going to message me.



calauria said:


> i'm bisexual i'm attracted to ultra feminine, girly girly



Yeah but do you like fat chicks? XD


----------



## bkelly_505

Hello! New here. Love it so far!

Location: Indianapolis, IN
Occupation: EMT & Student
Age: 26
Music: Mostly Punk and Metal but I listen to everything.

Not real sure what else to say... Hoping to get with some of you at one of these ghost event's I keep reading about in Indy.


----------



## calauria

Famouslastwords said:


> I do that too, I also do slightly mean things like show guys penises on messenger and laugh until I can't breathe.
> 
> Ooops. I just showed my cards. Now no more guys from here are going to message me.
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah but do you like fat chicks?* XD




Oh yeah, those are the main ones that hold my interest!!!!!:wubu:


----------



## Inhibited

[/QUOTE]

I'm not really a kiddy person, but i have to admit your kids are the cutest, they have such great smiles just like their mum...


----------



## curvyms

salva67 said:


> I am new member on here too!
> I must say you are very beautiful woman...very very sexy!
> Be happy with your body!:smitten:



I am trying...Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## calauria

Inhibited said:


>



I'm not really a kiddy person, but i have to admit your kids are the cutest, they have such great smiles just like their mum...[/QUOTE]

Awwwwww....shucks..ty.....:wubu:


----------



## Pharadox

calauria said:


>



You and your children are beautiful. Their smiles just radiate happiness and I can see from just that picture how happy they are to have you for their mother.  Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Banedon

Hey everyone! I thought I would fill out the little profile and then provide some of my thoughts and comments.

Name: "Bane" is good for now!
Male, FA
Age: 26
Location: Northern Kentucky
Profession: Archaeology
Music: 80's, techno, Avril Lavigne
Likes: Hobby gaming, history, reading, NES, Family Guy
Dislikes: Waiting in line, getting outbid, power outages
About me:

Well, I've been reading these forums and admiring everyone for awhile. I love hearing about the joy and fulfillment that you guys describe as a result of gobbling up lots of food.

It makes me sad when I hear girls complain about "Oh, I can't eat this. I really wish I could." That's so unfortunate. I don't think anyone should ever deprive themselves of their favorite foods! I myself enjoy the Chinese buffets, and I absolutely love the feeling of being full after a good session of eating my favorite foods.

So have a great night, everyone, and I look forward to seeing you around. Best wishes!


----------



## Pharadox

Banedon said:


> Hey everyone! I thought I would fill out the little profile and then provide some of my thoughts and comments.
> 
> Name: "Bane" is good for now!
> Male, FA
> Age: 26
> Location: Northern Kentucky
> Profession: Archaeology
> Music: 80's, techno, Avril Lavigne
> Likes: Hobby gaming, history, reading, NES, Family Guy
> Dislikes: Waiting in line, getting outbid, power outages
> About me:
> 
> Well, I've been reading these forums and admiring everyone for awhile. I love hearing about the joy and fulfillment that you guys describe as a result of gobbling up lots of food.
> 
> It makes me sad when I hear girls complain about "Oh, I can't eat this. I really wish I could." That's so unfortunate. I don't think anyone should ever deprive themselves of their favorite foods! I myself enjoy the Chinese buffets, and I absolutely love the feeling of being full after a good session of eating my favorite foods.
> 
> So have a great night, everyone, and I look forward to seeing you around. Best wishes!



Congratulations on emerging from lurking mode, it'll be good to see you posting around Dims. 

It's amazing how much guilt that some girls have over something as natural and necessary as eating food. Children don't think "Ah, no, I shouldn't eat this..." because they haven't yet been whipped into submission by society's guilt trips. They just eat what they want when they want it. That's because we're born to eat what we want when we want it to fulfill our body's nutritional demands. Like I get cravings for Broccoli all the time but because it is green, that is just fine. But as soon as a craving involves carbohydrates, I'm expected to whip my body into submission and deny it. It's silly.


----------



## LondonBBW1969

Hiya im Eileen , 40 , married with 3 great kids , i live in West london and am basically looking for local friends , just to meet for coffee , go to bbw clubs and chat etc , xxx


----------



## paddyo

Just found this site and love it, anyone fancy a chat just PM me

Name: Paddyo
Male
Age: 31
Location: Sydney
Profession: Construction
Likes: The Beach, Music, Travel, Internet & Sexy BBW 
Dislikes: Ignorant or intolerant people, traffic jams & Just bullshit in general.
Special Skill: I have been told I have a come-to-bed accent...


----------



## Inhibited

Yippee someone else from Sydney, now there are 3 of us......


----------



## mel

welcome welcome welcome


----------



## littlefairywren

paddyo said:


> Just found this site and love it, anyone fancy a chat just PM me
> 
> Name: Paddyo
> Male
> Age: 31
> Location: Sydney
> Profession: Construction
> Likes: The Beach, Music, Travel, Internet & Sexy BBW
> Dislikes: Ignorant or intolerant people, traffic jams & Just bullshit in general.
> Special Skill: I have been told I have a come-to-bed accent...





Inhibited said:


> Yippee someone else from Sydney, now there are 3 of us......



Wow, our numbers are growing  Welcome Paddyo....have fun!


----------



## Pharadox

paddyo said:


> Just found this site and love it, anyone fancy a chat just PM me
> 
> Name: Paddyo
> Male
> Age: 31
> Location: Sydney
> Profession: Construction
> Likes: The Beach, Music, Travel, Internet & Sexy BBW
> Dislikes: Ignorant or intolerant people, traffic jams & Just bullshit in general.
> Special Skill: *I have been told I have a come-to-bed accent...*



I require evidence-- I mean, welcome to Dims! :happy: There is something about the Australian accent that is very alluring in general. There's just very little that is sexy about American accents overall. Maybe I'm just too used to hearing them all the time.


----------



## supersoup

welcome noobs!!

post lots, share lots, and send me cookies!


----------



## Amy296

Hi- I am new to the Forum. My partner seems to have gotten interested in larger women and has asked me to consider gaining alot of weight. I am always intrigued by major change (hair, clothes, etc) so I thought I should atleast look into this. This would be a really major change for me and I was shocked to find out there was such a community. I am 28 years old 5 foot 5 and about 125 pounds currently. I joined to get some feedback, information, and advice from other women who are either large or better yet made a decision to become large and are either in process or have reached their goal. From what I understand if I decide to do this it would make me a gainer. I would like to chat with some women who have faced this type of decision so I can learn more about the emotional, physical, and every day challenges i would face. Thanks much. Amy.


----------



## the_captain

calauria said:


>



Welcome, Calauria. What beautiful kids! They have a lovely mom, too. And you're a native Floridian...awesome! Come back to the Sunshine State soon!


----------



## FrancescaBombshell

Lets see...

Name: Francesca
Age: 32
Weight:500lbs+
Height:5'4
Location: NY
Profession: web model
Music: Rock,classic rock,country,rap,r&b
Likes: funny movies,reading,bbw parties
Dislikes: techno music, fat phobic people, and anything involving Vin Diesel "just can't stand him"
About me:Not too much too tell..Im your normal every day kinda girl..I also find it very hard to talk about my self..lol 

View attachment l_e8577f8e7ba1bf1ad46f8a50bfb1a78f.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr

Kiss you, you're Irish? Okay!


----------



## Pharadox

FrancescaBombshell said:


> Lets see...
> 
> Name: Francesca
> Age: 32
> Weight:500lbs+
> Height:5'4
> Location: NY
> Profession: web model
> Music: Rock,classic rock,country,rap,r&b
> Likes: funny movies,reading,bbw parties
> Dislikes: techno music, fat phobic people, and anything involving Vin Diesel "just can't stand him"
> About me:Not too much too tell..Im your normal every day kinda girl..I also find it very hard to talk about my self..lol



You have such beautiful blue eyes! :happy:


----------



## FreeThinker

Amy296 said:


> Hi- I am new to the Forum. My partner seems to have gotten interested in larger women and has asked me to consider gaining alot of weight.



The Weight Board might be the place to go to further this discussion. Or not.

Good luck on making your own decision on this.



Welcome to Dimensions, newcomers!


----------



## Rasputin

I figured I'd introduce myself in the introduction thread, hey why not.

My name is Erik and I'm what you might call a blossoming young FA. Though I've been one for a while it hasn't been until recently that I've been able to up and say it. Crazy right? Anyway I'm all about communities and so I joined!

About myself: I'm going on 24, living in Pittsburgh with my lovely girlfriend. I like doing what most kids my age do, just having a good time. I'm a student of the culinary world and am currently working in a bakery making cookies by the truckload. 

Oh, and a pic? Sure:





 I'm also a cool dude.


----------



## Misty_Blue_QueerBBW

I discovered this site by the mysterious internet jumping around randomness. I like to talk. Like really talk alot. And take in others views and lives. So I think I may like this place. I'm nosey enough to check it all out, or rather curious enough. I am under the impression every new person has to do a introduction type post so this is my little "HELLO WORLD I'M HERE" statement. 

Name: Misty Lynn 

Age: 27

Location: Lafayette Louisiana USA

Profession: Carrier for USA Today Paper. I get to drive around my town 2am to 7ish am jamming to music delivering papers. I love it.

Music: I'm all about female lead bands. Like the Yeah Yeah Yeah's, Morningwood, Tegan & Sara. I just love indie pop/rock/grunge. Singer song writers hold a special place in my iPhone lol. I love old rock and roll. Classic country. Patsy Cline is my all time love.

Likes: Cotton Candy, lazy weekends at home, playing with my kitty cat *no you perv* Cassie May, taking aimless drives, fishing, laughing with friends, being proud of who I am as a lesbian and big woman, makeing people laugh, awkward silences, good sex, yummy homecooked dinners, coloring books, My girlfriend

Dislikes: Narrow mindeness, being broke, self righteousness, arragonce, bad addictions, lieing to me, the hot summers, bad storms, my car being broke down, my loved ones leaving me to go to the cosmo's

About me: I may just be the coolest chick you'll ever meet. If you let yourself. *wow that sounds slightly sexy* SCORE!!!!!!







View attachment My Life in a Box!.jpg


----------



## Amy296

Thanks much for the info. I appreciate it. I have been told that if i do this i would be considered a gainer. If there are any gainers I would appreciate hearing from them as I have alot of questions and need their help. Thanks.


----------



## paddyo

Pharadox said:


> I require evidence-- I mean, welcome to Dims! :happy: There is something about the Australian accent that is very alluring in general. There's just very little that is sexy about American accents overall. Maybe I'm just too used to hearing them all the time.




Hmmmm

I do not have an Australian Accent


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome new peoples.

:bow:


----------



## lovelocs

paddyo said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> I do not have an Australian Accent





So clue us in, what type of accent do you have?


----------



## paddyo

lovelocs said:


> So clue us in, what type of accent do you have?



The Clue would be in the Name..

Paddy


----------



## Famouslastwords

paddyo said:


> The Clue would be in the Name..
> 
> Paddy




Oh sexy! Drool!


----------



## BigIzzy

paddyo said:


> The Clue would be in the Name..
> 
> Paddy



Well, top of the mornin' to ya paddy! Jig anyone?


----------



## inkedinto

Hello there!

I was on Dims forever and ever ago - I didnt' even remember my old handle. So now I've returned as inkedinto.
I'm 29 (30 in 2 weeks gah!) and live in Toronto Canada currently. I'm currently studying a career in health care. I'm addicted to music (I have 60 days worth on my itunes), tattoos (12 and counting), cider and all things british (including the boys). 

Here is a picture of me at Halloween - i'm not normally dressed like this. Usually its jeans and a tshirt for me!


----------



## paddyo

inkedinto said:


> Hello there!
> 
> I was on Dims forever and ever ago - I didnt' even remember my old handle. So now I've returned as inkedinto.
> I'm 29 (30 in 2 weeks gah!) and live in Toronto Canada currently. I'm currently studying a career in health care. I'm addicted to music (I have 60 days worth on my itunes), tattoos (12 and counting), cider and all things british (including the boys).
> 
> Here is a picture of me at Halloween - i'm not normally dressed like this. Usually its jeans and a tshirt for me!



Nice ... You are gorgeous.


----------



## cooljoeyd

Name: Joe
Age: 22
Location: Michigan
Profession: Student
Music: everything but gangsta rap
Likes: music, movies, writing, playing guitar, seeing concerts, basketball, reading
About me: I'm a 22 years old going to school for Bio, love to have fun and single 

View attachment 12431_373402775028_501320028_10248888_5855929_n.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

cooljoeyd said:


> Name: Joe
> Age: 22
> Location: Michigan
> Profession: Student
> Music: everything but gangsta rap
> Likes: music, movies, writing, playing guitar, seeing concerts, basketball, reading
> About me: I'm a 22 years old going to school for Bio, love to have fun and single



I like your fayse.


----------



## cooljoeyd

Famouslastwords said:


> I like your fayse.



Thanks


----------



## calauria

Famouslastwords said:


> I like your fayse.



I like his fayse, too!! I'm such a dirty old lady!! lol!!!:wubu:


----------



## calauria

the_captain said:


> Welcome, Calauria. What beautiful kids! They have a lovely mom, too. And you're a native Floridian...awesome! Come back to the Sunshine State soon!



Oh!! I plan to once I finish school!! I'm so very homesick!!!


----------



## calauria

inkedinto said:


> Hello there!
> 
> I was on Dims forever and ever ago - I didnt' even remember my old handle. So now I've returned as inkedinto.
> I'm 29 (30 in 2 weeks gah!) and live in Toronto Canada currently. I'm currently studying a career in health care. I'm addicted to music (I have 60 days worth on my itunes), tattoos (12 and counting), cider and all things british (including the boys).
> 
> Here is a picture of me at Halloween - i'm not normally dressed like this. Usually its jeans and a tshirt for me!



You look very lovely. Love the dress!!:wubu:


----------



## inkedinto

calauria said:


> You look very lovely. Love the dress!!:wubu:



Thank you! I felt very strange in it like a complete different person lol.


----------



## jrdew75

Ok, this is my first post on this site. I am 36 years old and think that I may be really attracted to, what I would call, thick busty ladies. I have always gone out with slim girls, but lately, I find myself checking out the bigger girls. I must be maturing ;-)

Anyway, it has been fun reading all of the posts. 

And...I wanted to say "Hello!"

-J


----------



## dublover42

Hi All!

I've been lurking for a while and decided to come out!

I'm 19 year old BHM from Michigan, single and looking for support while I try to find good friends & Relationships

I'm currently unemployed  but I hope to find work soon!

I'll post a face pic later (I gotta find one! lol)


----------



## Inhibited

Famouslastwords said:


> I like your fayse.





calauria said:


> I like his fayse, too!! I'm such a dirty old lady!! lol!!!:wubu:



Silly question, but what is Fayse? I googled it and it only came up with faycebook


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome, new peeps! :bow:


----------



## Megan221

View attachment Meganrelaxing.jpg

Name: Megan
Age: 24
Location: NY
Profession: Customer Service Rep 
Music: I like everything from Metal to R&B...unless it's gospel or country music. 
Likes: satirical humor, tattoos, piercings, animals, cursing and concerts.
Dislikes: liars, getting up early, judgmental people, and my job lol.
About me: I'm a down to earth kind of girl. I curse WAY too much, and I am pretty sarcastic too. 

Geez...I never realized how hard it is to describe yourself! lol.


----------



## RJI

Hi Megan, welcome


----------



## Famouslastwords

Inhibited said:


> Silly question, but what is Fayse? I googled it and it only came up with faycebook



its a silly way of saying face.


----------



## wittymoniker

Hi everybody, like a lot of folks I am returning to Dimensions after a very lengthy time away. Life and work and all sorts of other random excuses got me away from the online community but I am looking forward to being back!

A little about me.....

I live about 15 minutes from Downtown Dallas and really enjoy the area and downtown in general.. I spent a lot of time in the area growing up and spending time in the area with my Uncle who was a TCU grad. I was fortunate enough to attend TCU for graduate school and had a great experience.

I am 29, and I have absolutely no problem with turning 30 next year. I am at a very comfortable time of my life and really enjoy my career and social life.

I am white, and other than just being upfront with that I think it has no impact on who I am.

Work is very important to me, yet it does not dominate my life. I definitely take pride in my career, but I have a life outside of it.

Family is very important to me, and while I do not have any children, I consider family a huge part of my life.

I believe intelligent conversation and being able to sit with someone and laugh and enjoy their presence is key to a relationship. So many people trudge through life without happiness and I simply refuse to give up on the belief that there are people in this world who add to our lives in a way that we cannot live without.

I have a large group of friends who range from bankers to video game gurus and fraternity brothers. I have friends of all types and backgrounds, and being known as a great friend is something I am extremely proud of.


----------



## littlefairywren

Hiya to all the newest folks! Have fun......and get to posting :happy:


----------



## sailor422

I'm Matt im 23 and not new but I haven't posted here yet. Lets see here. I love music it makes the world better I listen to everything. I love sports I play watch and I am always ready to try new things. Im single and a bit of a feedee and feeder. Im always looking to meet new people so its nice to meet all of you and now you know a bit more about me. I hope to talk to all of you soon.
Matt


----------



## goofy girl

Welcome to all of our new friends!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

*Waves hi to all the new people*


Hope you enjoy your stay here


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Welcome, wittymoniker. 

Matt, it's about time you posted.  You can't spend alllll your time solely in Dims chat!


----------



## Punkin1024

Howdy all you new and not so new people. Welcome to the wonderful world of Dimensions.


----------



## Famouslastwords

wittymoniker said:


> Hi everybody, like a lot of folks I am returning to Dimensions after a very lengthy time away. Life and work and all sorts of other random excuses got me away from the online community but I am looking forward to being back!
> 
> A little about me.....
> 
> I live about 15 minutes from Downtown Dallas and really enjoy the area and downtown in general.. I spent a lot of time in the area growing up and spending time in the area with my Uncle who was a TCU grad. I was fortunate enough to attend TCU for graduate school and had a great experience.
> 
> I am 29, and I have absolutely no problem with turning 30 next year. I am at a very comfortable time of my life and really enjoy my career and social life.
> 
> I am white, and other than just being upfront with that I think it has no impact on who I am.
> 
> Work is very important to me, yet it does not dominate my life. I definitely take pride in my career, but I have a life outside of it.
> 
> Family is very important to me, and while I do not have any children, I consider family a huge part of my life.
> 
> I believe intelligent conversation and being able to sit with someone and laugh and enjoy their presence is key to a relationship. So many people trudge through life without happiness and I simply refuse to give up on the belief that there are people in this world who add to our lives in a way that we cannot live without.
> 
> I have a large group of friends who range from bankers to video game gurus and fraternity brothers. I have friends of all types and backgrounds, and being known as a great friend is something I am extremely proud of.



Hellllllllllllooooooooooooooooo sexy!


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

wittymoniker said:


> I live about 15 minutes from Downtown Dallas and really enjoy the area and downtown in general.. I spent a lot of time in the area growing up and spending time in the area with my Uncle who was a TCU grad. I was fortunate enough to attend TCU for graduate school and had a great experience....
> 
> ...being known as a great friend is something I am extremely proud of.



Hey Witty,

I'm married and you're just a young'un (to my 47 LOL!) but I have to say you are CUTE!!! Also, being known as a great friend is absolutely something to be proud of!


----------



## nettie

Just wanted to say thanks for all the warm welcomes!


----------



## PunkPeach

Well, I am not exactly new. I was on here quite a bit ago, then lost myself for a bit after a truly horrible break up. Took some time to get myself back to me, and happy. Now that I am all good, and planning on going to the njbash I figured now is the time to reconnect and maybe meet some new people. So hello all, don't be afraid to write, I don't bite all the time.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

PunkPeach said:


> Well, I am not exactly new. I was on here quite a bit ago, then lost myself for a bit after a truly horrible break up. Took some time to get myself back to me, and happy. Now that I am all good, and planning on going to the njbash I figured now is the time to reconnect and maybe meet some new people. So hello all, don't be afraid to write, I don't bite all the time.



Welcome back- glad to read that you are on the happy trail again


----------



## RJI

Well hello there...


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

PunkPeach said:


> Well, I am not exactly new. I was on here quite a bit ago, then lost myself for a bit after a truly horrible break up. Took some time to get myself back to me, and happy. Now that I am all good, and planning on going to the njbash I figured now is the time to reconnect and maybe meet some new people. So hello all, don't be afraid to write, I don't bite all the time.



Welcome back PP - Sorry, I'm being distracted by that hair of yours - wow! :wubu:

D


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

wittymoniker said:


> Hi everybody, like a lot of folks I am returning to Dimensions after a very lengthy time away. Life and work and all sorts of other random excuses got me away from the online community but I am looking forward to being back!
> 
> A little about me.....
> 
> I live about 15 minutes from Downtown Dallas and really enjoy the area and downtown in general.. I spent a lot of time in the area growing up and spending time in the area with my Uncle who was a TCU grad. I was fortunate enough to attend TCU for graduate school and had a great experience.
> 
> I am 29, and I have absolutely no problem with turning 30 next year. I am at a very comfortable time of my life and really enjoy my career and social life.
> 
> I am white, and other than just being upfront with that I think it has no impact on who I am.
> 
> Work is very important to me, yet it does not dominate my life. I definitely take pride in my career, but I have a life outside of it.
> 
> Family is very important to me, and while I do not have any children, I consider family a huge part of my life.
> 
> I believe intelligent conversation and being able to sit with someone and laugh and enjoy their presence is key to a relationship. So many people trudge through life without happiness and I simply refuse to give up on the belief that there are people in this world who add to our lives in a way that we cannot live without.
> 
> I have a large group of friends who range from bankers to video game gurus and fraternity brothers. I have friends of all types and backgrounds, and being known as a great friend is something I am extremely proud of.



Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii there! :batting:


----------



## Molly Ren

It's true what they say: all the cute boys really do live in the UK!


----------



## littlefairywren

Molly Ren said:


> It's true what they say: all the cute boys really do live in the UK!



Hmmm, we have some nice ones over here...but I think Texas has a few to admire :happy:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Hmmm, we have some nice ones over here...but I think Texas has a few to admire :happy:



You need a spanking


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> You need a spanking



Hmmm, and who shall have that honour? *lol*. Do we need to discuss how we share the spoils of our labour with FLW? 
C'mon, you have to agree I have good taste!

I am getting that loooong boat right now....NZ here I come!!!


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> Hmmm, and who shall have that honour? *lol*. Do we need to discuss how we share the spoils of our labour with FLW?
> C'mon, you have to agree I have good taste!
> 
> I am getting that loooong boat right now....NZ here I come!!!



I thought we agreed on a speed boat. =/ And you know what, since I found out you're so old I'm calling you mom from now on! Just kidding, that'd be gross. Ok, only when you're bad....damn, that's all the time....we're gonna have to come to an arrangement on this missy! But ummmm since you do have good taste.... it'd be an honor to call you my mum!


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> I thought we agreed on a speed boat. =/ And you know what, since I found out *you're so old* I'm calling you mom from now on! Just kidding, that'd be gross. Ok, only when you're bad....damn, that's all the time....we're gonna have to come to an arrangement on this missy! But ummmm since you do have good taste.... it'd be an honor to call you my mum!



Darling daughter, you realise I would have been 15 when I popped you out  

As for arrangements, I called dibs first....I found the parcel and sent you the alert *lol* I was happy to use rope on the last one, so I will club our new baby...mmkay


----------



## gow

Hi Everyone! I am gow and its nice to meet yo uall.Im happy to post on the Pics forum to all the sexy BBWs, and happy to be a part of Dimensions! Much Love to you all!

- gow


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> Hmmm, we have some nice ones over here...*but I think Texas has a few to admire* :happy:



:doh: Now I see why he caught on....really mom? In his own thread? IN HIS OWN THREAD? REALLY? REALLY?


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> :doh: Now I see why he caught on....really mom? In his own thread? IN HIS OWN THREAD? REALLY? REALLY?



Oh yes, hmmm......I see what you mean :doh:
I was overcome with my excitement at finding a new recruit *lol*. 

Not all of them are that clever you know! The first one still has not cottoned on


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> Oh yes, hmmm......I see what you mean :doh:
> I was overcome with my excitement at finding a new recruit *lol*.
> 
> Not all of them are that clever you know! The first one still has not cottoned on



Actually, I think he has... check the happy thread.


----------



## siren_

Hello everyone, looks like you're getting another newb to the forums. yay!
A few months ago, I discovered i'm a bit a of FFA. 'course I had no idea that is what even what you called it until a few weeks ago. Thanks internet! 

Looks like i'm not alone though.  this seems like the place to be.


----------



## Famouslastwords

siren_ said:


> Hello everyone, looks like you're getting another newb to the forums. yay!
> A few months ago, I discovered i'm a bit a of FFA. 'course I had no idea that is what even what you called it until a few weeks ago. Thanks internet!
> 
> Looks like i'm not alone though.  this seems like the place to be.



Yup you're in the right place. Congrats! Welcome! Have a looksie around.

Do you like girls? Boys? Both? Oh it doesn't matter! We like you anyway. *wink*


----------



## johnkong

well well...can't believe a place like this exists...just like so many others...i guess i was a lurker till my account was approved...seems like a friendly place..i know this is "show your face/intorduction thread" but i'll be getting a pic up soon..hopefully...so i'll do the next best thing and introduce myself

Name: Johnathon 
Location: near Austin Texas
Job: being a bum/ and being a "manny" for my aunt (long story)
Hobbies: camping, hunting, fishing, driving around, drinking, and oh..eating..lol
Age: 21

hope to hear from ya'll and hopefully you be seeing me around...good day to ya'll


----------



## littlefairywren

Just a wave hello to all of the new people at Dims  Have fun guys!

Hmm, another one from Texas.....this could be interesting!


----------



## johnkong

waves back at littlefairywren...thanks for the greeting...ive lived all over the south..and somehow ended back not too long from where i was born at...


----------



## littlefairywren

johnkong said:


> waves back at littlefairywren...thanks for the greeting...ive lived all over the south..and somehow ended back not too long from where i was born at...



Oh, don't mention it....you are more than welcome johnkong :happy:
Now post away!


----------



## Famouslastwords

I know! LFW and FLW are the same person! That explains it.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> I know! LFW and FLW are the same person! That explains it.



That must be it.

wittymoniker, consider this your subtle hint to rep FLW


----------



## MsAppleCinnamon

..........887 said:


> *Name: Crystal.. aka CeCeLee
> Age: 26
> Location: New York
> Profession: Home Maker
> Music: Rock, metal, R&B, Hip hop, techno and dance
> Likes: Films, clubs, drinking, reading, art, comedy
> Dislikes: rude people, fake people, and stalkers
> About me: I'm a 26 yr old about 5'5. from NYC. am Bisexual and single.
> picture:
> below pic =]*



:bow::blush: 

View attachment 5.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

MizzSnakeBite said:


> That must be it.
> 
> wittymoniker, consider this your subtle hint to rep FLW



Wow, you are.....something else!

I can't ever be tongue in cheek with you around!:doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> I know! LFW and FLW are the same person! That explains it.



Hahaha, even I get confused when I see our names together....and I am me *lol*


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> Wow, you are.....something else!
> 
> I can't ever be tongue in cheek with you around!:doh:



hahahhahahahahaha! Sorry :blush:


----------



## siren_

Famouslastwords said:


> Do you like girls? Boys? Both? Oh it doesn't matter! We like you anyway. *wink*



Hate to crush a few hearts  but i'm interested in the men only. Specifically in the 19-27 range.


----------



## BigCutieAnya

Howdy all! Introducing myself here. I'm a proud 23 BBW living in Washington State. I am 6'2 and very voluptuous. Itty waist, DDD's and big butt and hips. Used to do 'mainstream' modeling, getting an interest in something a lil' more risque. I am an artist/illustrator. I LOVE fantasy art and tend to work around that genre. I am Pagan and very openminded. Love meeting new people with a positive yet REALISTIC outlook on life. Love to have fun with friends and be in nature. Looking forward to meeting some new friends on here!


----------



## Micara

Hello everyone! New girl in the house- just wanting to say hey!

What a fantastic community! And I didn't even know it existed! Guess I need to put down the Wii-mote a little more often...

Name: Michele
Age: 28, but I believe my maturity level stalled somewhere around 16...
Location: the bowels of Illinois
Profession: Accounting
Music: pretty much anything, but I love the Beatles, and I love those Glee kids.
Likes: video games, traveling, geocaching, reading, PHOTOGRAPHY, watching my shows (Lost, True Blood, Law & Order SVU, and pretty much everything on Discovery)
Dislikes: Cats, smoking, people who can't spell, judgmental and close-minded people.
About me: I'm a 28-year-old BBW, I'm nerdy and I love it, I am an Atheist, I'm trying to be a photographer, I'm shy at first, but completely insane once you get to know me, and I'm determined to get to France before I die. 

Well, if that didn't scare y'all off, stop by and say hi.  Glad to be here!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Welcome you two!



TheDragonsPearl said:


> Howdy all! Introducing myself here. I'm a proud 23 BBW living in Washington State. I am 6'2 and very voluptuous. Itty waist, DDD's and big butt and hips. Used to do 'mainstream' modeling, getting an interest in something a lil' more risque. I am an artist/illustrator. I LOVE fantasy art and tend to work around that genre. I am Pagan and very openminded. Love meeting new people with a positive yet REALISTIC outlook on life. Love to have fun with friends and be in nature. Looking forward to meeting some new friends on here!






Micara said:


> Hello everyone! New girl in the house- just wanting to say hey!
> 
> What a fantastic community! And I didn't even know it existed! Guess I need to put down the Wii-mote a little more often...
> 
> Name: Michele
> Age: 28, but I believe my maturity level stalled somewhere around 16...
> Location: the bowels of Illinois
> Profession: Accounting
> Music: pretty much anything, but I love the Beatles, and I love those Glee kids.
> Likes: video games, traveling, geocaching, reading, PHOTOGRAPHY, watching my shows (Lost, True Blood, Law & Order SVU, and pretty much everything on Discovery)
> Dislikes: Cats, smoking, people who can't spell, judgmental and close-minded people.
> About me: I'm a 28-year-old BBW, I'm nerdy and I love it, I am an Atheist, I'm trying to be a photographer, I'm shy at first, but completely insane once you get to know me, and I'm determined to get to France before I die.
> 
> Well, if that didn't scare y'all off, stop by and say hi.  Glad to be here!



I like a lot of those shows although I just stopped watching SVU due to TV overload. I just can't watch everything all the time. Shame you don't like pussies (and I do mean cats)!


----------



## Freeman

Greetings from Italy


----------



## Micara

Famouslastwords said:


> Welcome you two!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like a lot of those shows although I just stopped watching SVU due to TV overload. I just can't watch everything all the time. Shame you don't like pussies (and I do mean cats)!




In my defense, I am deathly allergic to cats, so it's basically that I don't like things that can kill me. 

I know what you mean about TV overload- I've had to give up shows because I just don't have the time, and we can't have it cutting into my Guitar Hero! But, I keep SVU around because I have a wicked crush on Detective Munch. Seriously! My friend and I are going to NYC in a month, and if they are still filming I am totally stalking the man! :smitten:


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

TheDragonsPearl said:


> Howdy all! Introducing myself here. I'm a proud 23 BBW living in Washington State. I am 6'2 and very voluptuous. Itty waist, DDD's and big butt and hips. Used to do 'mainstream' modeling, getting an interest in something a lil' more risque. I am an artist/illustrator. I LOVE fantasy art and tend to work around that genre. I am Pagan and very openminded. Love meeting new people with a positive yet REALISTIC outlook on life. Love to have fun with friends and be in nature. Looking forward to meeting some new friends on here!



Welcome Welcome - Just had a look at your stuff on Deviant Art - v. nice - :bow:

Dave


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Micara said:


> Hello everyone! New girl in the house- just wanting to say hey!
> 
> What a fantastic community! And I didn't even know it existed! Guess I need to put down the Wii-mote a little more often...
> 
> Name: Michele
> Age: 28, but I believe my maturity level stalled somewhere around 16...
> Location: the bowels of Illinois
> Profession: Accounting
> Music: pretty much anything, but I love the Beatles, and I love those Glee kids.
> Likes: video games, traveling, geocaching, reading, PHOTOGRAPHY, watching my shows (Lost, True Blood, Law & Order SVU, and pretty much everything on Discovery)
> Dislikes: Cats, smoking, people who can't spell, judgmental and close-minded people.
> About me: I'm a 28-year-old BBW, I'm nerdy and I love it, I am an Atheist, I'm trying to be a photographer, I'm shy at first, but completely insane once you get to know me, and I'm determined to get to France before I die.
> 
> Well, if that didn't scare y'all off, stop by and say hi.  Glad to be here!



Welcome Michele - I'd better make sure there are no speeling mistakes then 

You Rock!
:happy:
Dave


----------



## Micara

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Welcome Michele - I'd better make sure there are no speeling mistakes then
> 
> You Rock!
> :happy:
> Dave



Ha! Never fear! That's just a weird little quirk of mine. My friends at work call me "The Spelling Nazi", but then they all ask me to proofread their emails...


----------



## BigCutieAnya

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Welcome Welcome - Just had a look at your stuff on Deviant Art - v. nice - :bow:
> 
> Dave



*blush* Thank You Dave!


----------



## Adamantoise

Freeman said:


> Greetings from Italy



Hello Freeman! Welcome to Dimensions. :bow:



Micara said:


> Hello everyone! New girl in the house- just wanting to say hey!
> 
> What a fantastic community! And I didn't even know it existed! Guess I need to put down the Wii-mote a little more often...
> 
> Name: Michele
> Age: 28, but I believe my maturity level stalled somewhere around 16...
> Location: the bowels of Illinois
> Profession: Accounting
> Music: pretty much anything, but I love the Beatles, and I love those Glee kids.
> Likes: video games, traveling, geocaching, reading, PHOTOGRAPHY, watching my shows (Lost, True Blood, Law & Order SVU, and pretty much everything on Discovery)
> Dislikes: Cats, smoking, people who can't spell, judgmental and close-minded people.
> About me: I'm a 28-year-old BBW, I'm nerdy and I love it, I am an Atheist, I'm trying to be a photographer, I'm shy at first, but completely insane once you get to know me, and I'm determined to get to France before I die.
> 
> Well, if that didn't scare y'all off, stop by and say hi.  Glad to be here!



Hi! Welcome aboard! 



TheDragonsPearl said:


> Howdy all! Introducing myself here. I'm a proud 23 BBW living in Washington State. I am 6'2 and very voluptuous. Itty waist, DDD's and big butt and hips. Used to do 'mainstream' modeling, getting an interest in something a lil' more risque. I am an artist/illustrator. I LOVE fantasy art and tend to work around that genre. I am Pagan and very openminded. Love meeting new people with a positive yet REALISTIC outlook on life. Love to have fun with friends and be in nature. Looking forward to meeting some new friends on here!



Hope you like it here,miss-welcome!


----------



## Oldtimer76

Welcome to the newbies!
Hope you enjoy Dims very much


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Welcome, welcome, welcome all!! 
Mizz


----------



## Freeman

thanks a lot


----------



## Jigen

siren_ said:


> Hello everyone, looks like you're getting another newb to the forums. yay!
> A few months ago, I discovered i'm a bit a of FFA. 'course I had no idea that is what even what you called it until a few weeks ago. Thanks internet!
> 
> Looks like i'm not alone though.  this seems like the place to be.



Yes it is. ^_^ Welcome, Siren.


----------



## rotcguy10934

Name:Joseph 
Age: 20
Location: Sugar Land, TX
Profession: College Student (junior at Texas A&M)
Music: Like most kinds
Likes: Good movies, Good Friends & Good Food
Dislikes: Fat Discrimination and ignorance
About me: lifetime FA, into feederism

pics: http://fantasyfeeder.com/cms/profile.php?lookup=14898


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

rotcguy10934 said:


> Name:Joseph
> Age: 20
> Location: Sugar Land, TX
> Profession: College Student (junior at Texas A&M)
> Music: Like most kinds
> Likes: Good movies, Good Friends & Good Food
> Dislikes: Fat Discrimination and ignorance
> About me: lifetime FA, into feederism
> 
> pics: http://fantasyfeeder.com/cms/profile.php?lookup=14898



gig'em 
Mizz


----------



## saveyrsecrets

hey, my name is james and i'm from the north of england!







sorry that's just about the only picture i can find where i'm not pulling a stupid look haha.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

saveyrsecrets said:


> hey, my name is james and i'm from the north of england!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry that's just about the only picture i can find where i'm not pulling a stupid look haha.



Welcome


----------



## VelvetGirl

Hello everyone!I am new to Dimensions since i just recently found out about it,but i find it soo interesting looking around it so far..So some little things about me..

Age: 27
Location: Athens,Greece
Profession: Student
Music: atmospheric rock,metal,soul,disco
Likes: open minded people,cooking,movies,sea
Dislikes: rudness,superficiality
About me:I am a 245pounds.5'7 woman,who loves to smile and try to make the best of the situations,i surely hope to make some good friends here..

ps: Sorry for any mistakes, English isn't my native language.


----------



## cambjuk

Hi everyone! I am a 31yr old guy in the UK... I am brand spanking new here, and just thought id introduce myself! 

Age: 31
Location: UK
Profession: Hospitality
Music: Rock, Punk, Pop, Folk
Likes: Traveling, Meeting new people, movies
Dislikes: rude people
About me: Friendly, open minded, non judgemental guy looking forward to getting to know some nice people!


----------



## BigCutieAnya

Im pretty new here myself but WELCOME! This is a veritable HAVEN for BBW's and their admirers! Enjoy!


----------



## Weirdo890

To all who come to this happy place, welcome. Dimensions is your land, to enjoy all of the pleasures of the Plus-size community. *Big Hugs for Everyone*


----------



## lenny187

Name: Josh
Age: 29
Location: your imagination
Profession: I.T.
Music: Classic rock, rock, rap, country, anything with a good beat really.
Likes: beer, coffee, genuine people, cats, honesty
Dislikes: tobacco, lies
About me: recently discovered (in the past 3 years) that I like some extra weight on my wife when she gained 150 pounds after having our 2 kids. I'm loving her newly widened hips and backside. Not to mention the delicious mammaries.


----------



## Mely

Age: 37
Location: Ontario, Canada
Profession: Logistics & Distribution
Music: alternative, rock, metal, rap, hip hop, 
Likes: tattoos, piercings, music, animals, cooking, baking, shopping, travelling
Dislikes: rude people, judgemental people, spiders, bugs, snakes, heights
About me: I have been to bashes all over the US - Las Vegas 4x, FL BBW Beach Bash 2x, NJ Bash 1x, Chicago Boo Bash 1x and BBW events here in Canada. I have gotten to know a lot of great people in the community and I am sure some of you are on here LOL. My friend Scarlette told me about this site.


----------



## littlefairywren

Hello newest peoples, and welcome to Dims :happy:


----------



## Jigen

VelvetGirl said:


> Hello everyone!I am new to Dimensions since i just recently found out about it,but i find it soo interesting looking around it so far..So some little things about me..
> 
> Age: 27
> Location: Athens,Greece
> Profession: Student
> Music: atmospheric rock,metal,soul,disco
> Likes: open minded people,cooking,movies,sea
> Dislikes: rudness,superficiality
> About me:I am a 245pounds.5'7 woman,who loves to smile and try to make the best of the situations,i surely hope to make some good friends here..
> 
> ps: Sorry for any mistakes, English isn't my native language.



Welcome, Velvet. Don't worry, because you speak an excellent English. 
I see you like cooking. I'm interested in it too. If you want, we can exchange recipes. I have always wanted to learn Greek cooking, among many other things I like about Greece. Tell me what you think. For now, welcome again. See you later.


----------



## Jigen

TheDragonsPearl said:


> Im pretty new here myself but WELCOME! This is a veritable HAVEN for BBW's and their admirers! Enjoy!



You are SO right, Pearl.


----------



## VelvetGirl

Jigen said:


> Welcome, Velvet. Don't worry, because you speak an excellent English.
> I see you like cooking. I'm interested in it too. If you want, we can exchange recipes. I have always wanted to learn Greek cooking, among many other things I like about Greece. Tell me what you think. For now, welcome again. See you later.



Thank you soo much Oh yes,i do love cooking and experimenting with new tastes(most of the times that turns out good:eat2: So for sure i would enjoy that and learning more about italian cuisine is something no one can resist


----------



## Jigen

VelvetGirl said:


> Thank you soo much Oh yes,i do love cooking and experimenting with new tastes(most of the times that turns out good:eat2: So for sure i would enjoy that and learning more about italian cuisine is something no one can resist



Great! ^_^ Feel free to visit my thread on the Foodee board. You could open a thread, on Greek cooking. Right now, I can only cook Tzaziki sauce and Moussaka.  But I'm here to learn. ^_^


----------



## VelvetGirl

Jigen said:


> Great! ^_^ Feel free to visit my thread on the Foodee board. You could open a thread, on Greek cooking. Right now, I can only cook Tzaziki sauce and Moussaka.  But I'm here to learn. ^_^



Definetely i will search around your thread there,the forum has soo many topics that you dont know where to start from really.hehehehe,which is a great thing Let me tell you that you have made some good start


----------



## Paradoxdoche

Name: Amanda
Age: 23
Location: NY
Profession: Student
Music: rock, some hiphop, pop (I love my NSYNC! Dont judge me lol). J-pop and J- rock
Likes: karaoke, beer, reading, coffee, cooking 
Dislikes: smoking,people who lie, haterz

well, i found this site through some guy i was watching on youtube. i had no idea that communities like this even existed.i had heard of the term BBW before but id never hear of FA or feeder etc..so i thought "why not check it out." and here i am.


----------



## NYC_FFA

Paradoxdoche said:


> Name: Amanda
> Age: 23
> Location: NY
> Profession: Student
> Music: rock, some hiphop, pop (I love my NSYNC! Dont judge me lol). J-pop and J- rock
> Likes: karaoke, beer, reading, coffee, cooking
> Dislikes: smoking,people who lie, haterz
> 
> well, i found this site through some guy i was watching on youtube. i had no idea that communities like this even existed.i had heard of the term BBW before but id never hear of FA or feeder etc..so i thought "why not check it out." and here i am.



Yay, another New Yorker! Welcome!


----------



## FA On The Rock

Hi all! Figured I'd come out of the shadows (again) to say hello. Not sure exactly when I discovered Dimensions, but I can remember reading Melanie Bel's stories as they were appearing, so it was around the same time I guess. Been years since I've posted. :blush: I like cars built for speed, women built for comfort, and lots of other stuff, just ask. Generally I keep pretty busy, but would love to make it to a bash! Looking forward to making a few posts, friends, and having some fun. All the best!


----------



## BlackBBW2010

Hi everyone,I'm Amy. I'm 21,and I live in Ireland. Im originally from the UK but moved here 5 years ago. 

I love cooking,shopping and dancing and a whole load of other stuff!
Looking forward to chatting to some new people,will have pics up soon!


----------



## Jigen

VelvetGirl said:


> Definetely i will search around your thread there,the forum has soo many topics that you dont know where to start from really.hehehehe,which is a great thing Let me tell you that you have made some good start



I tried launching my thread, not knowing if someone would have find it interesting or not. It went pretty well, I think. So, don't be afraid to share your recipes with the forum. I'm sure many people appreciate Greek cooking. I, for example, when I visited Greece for the first time, fell in love with Feta, olives and tomato salads and, of course, Tzaziki sauce. Few calories and great taste. Learn to cook them it from a Greek citizen would be the best for me.


----------



## Jigen

BlackBBW2010 said:


> Hi everyone,I'm Amy. I'm 21,and I live in Ireland. Im originally from the UK but moved here 5 years ago.
> 
> I love cooking,shopping and dancing and a whole load of other stuff!
> Looking forward to chatting to some new people,will have pics up soon!



Welcome, Amy. Which part of beautiful Ireland are you living in now?


----------



## Jigen

VelvetGirl said:


> Definetely i will search around your thread there,the forum has soo many topics that you dont know where to start from really.hehehehe,which is a great thing Let me tell you that you have made some good start




I forgot to add the most important thing. Here's my thread. 

Italian food: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59278

Italian carnival treats: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=69539


----------



## BlackBBW2010

Jigen said:


> Welcome, Amy. Which part of beautiful Ireland are you living in now?



Hey Jigen, I live in Wicklow,its not too far from Dublin,lots of greenery and very peaceful : )


----------



## Jigen

BlackBBW2010 said:


> Hey Jigen, I live in Wicklow,its not too far from Dublin,lots of greenery and very peaceful : )



I love peaceful places. They remind me my small town. ^_^ I have always been intrigued by Ireland, but I never had the chance to visit it. There are too many places to visit, I should have at least one month of vacation to visit all the places I'd like to see.


----------



## liz (di-va)

welcome noobs!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Welcome newbies! 

P.S. Amy, I've always wanted to visit Ireland!


----------



## BlackBBW2010

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Welcome newbies!
> 
> P.S. Amy, I've always wanted to visit Ireland!



You should if you can,its a beautiful country,don't even think I've explored it all myself lol


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

BlackBBW2010 said:


> You should if you can,its a beautiful country,don't even think I've explored it all myself lol



One day! One day!!


----------



## blkstud

I'm a 28 engineer which has a deep appreciation for full figured women. I stand 6'6'' and weight is about 255lbs. Im in the north west ohio area. Ienjoy all sorts of activities, if you wish to know more please contact me.


----------



## henry73

Hi y'all. I'm glad to have found this site. My name is Henry and I'm 6'2" 460 lbs. I'm an easy guy to get along with and laid back. I am from a small town in Kentucky called Clay City it's about 40 miles east of Lexington. I would like to find a nice lady, no offense but I like this woman to be under 200 lbs and no less than 120 lbs. 

View attachment m_0c235d58a4c54195b951fe06caa68e8c.jpg


----------



## indy500tchr

henry73 said:


> Hi y'all. I'm glad to have found this site. My name is Henry and I'm 6'2" 460 lbs. I'm an easy guy to get along with and laid back. I am from a small town in Kentucky called Clay City it's about 40 miles east of Lexington. I would like to find a nice lady, no offense but I like this woman to be under 200 lbs and no less than 120 lbs.



I'd try posting on the FFA/BHM board then


----------



## Seraphina

Hi Everyone

Obligatory newbie post... I'm hopeless at them

Age: 28
Location: UK
Profession: House wife :doh:
Music: anything tuneful!
Likes: cooking, dogs, cats, reading, MMORPGs
Dislikes: I can be a bit of a misanthrope at times but generally I don't dislike anything except lateness!

Long time lurker here just finally managed to get myself out of the wardrobe (I don't have any closets to come out of!):blush::blush:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Welcome, Seraphina. Thumbs up to the MMORPGs. There are a bunch of WoW Addicts around here if that's your drug of choice. lol. I can point you to a thread if it is.


----------



## Seraphina

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Welcome, Seraphina. Thumbs up to the MMORPGs. There are a bunch of WoW Addicts around here if that's your drug of choice. lol. I can point you to a thread if it is.



I'm a relapsing and remitting WoW addict  . Currently remitting because I dislocated and pretty much destroyed my shoulder and my ability to use a mouse for more than two or three minutes - it is vaguely on the mend now though, so I'm sure my WoW addiction will resume.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Owowowow.  Sorry to hear that. Here's a WoW thread, for when you're recovered lol:

http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54849


----------



## Oldtimer76

Welcome to all the new members! Hope you enjoy Dims.


----------



## BeautifulBigD

*Name*: Denise
*Age*: 29
*Location*: Central Ohio
*Profession*: Customer Care Rep./Student
*Music*: Blues, Classic Rock, Hard Rock, Metal, R&B, Hip Hop, Classical
*Likes*: Camping, Cookouts, Concerts, Dance, Equal Rights, Facials, Faeries, Family, Fantasy, Flip Flops, Friends, Ghosts, Greek Mythology, Horror, Irish Men, Kissing, Massage, Movies, Movie/Music Trivia, mp3, Muscle Cars, Music, Nature, Ohio, Ohio State Football, Pedicures, Perfume, Philosophy, Photography, Psychology, Quotes, Randomness, Reading, Singing, Softball, Spirituality, Swimming, Tattoos, Tennis Shoes, Theatre, Thunderstorms, UFC, Volleyball, Whiskey, Whole in the Wall Bars, Wine, Writing, World Strongest Men Competitions
*Dislikes*: Fakeness, Techno Music, Snow, the word "Panties"
*About me*: I'm a 29 year old BBW. My boyfriend introduced me to this site and I like it so much I thought I would join. I would certainly like to be more involved in the community. 

View attachment Me.jpg


----------



## guitar_rocksus

Age: 20
Location: CA, USA
Profession: Student
Music: Most genres!
Likes: friendship, hanging out, a night going around town! Plus anything fun!
Dislikes: I'm so laid back its hard to think of my dislikes! Try to stay positive.

I'm a dude and I am big. So excited to be here!


----------



## littlefairywren

Hello to our newest members....enjoy :happy:

@ BeautifulBigD (Denise), you are just gorgeous girl!! Come on over and check out the BBW board sometime.


----------



## BeautifulBigD

littlefairywren said:


> Hello to our newest members....enjoy :happy:
> 
> @ BeautifulBigD (Denise), you are just gorgeous girl!! Come on over and check out the BBW board sometime.





_Thank you so much! And I definitely will._


----------



## Linda

BeautifulBigD said:


> *Name*: Denise
> *Age*: 29
> *Location*: Central Ohio
> *Profession*: Customer Care Rep./Student
> *Music*: Blues, Classic Rock, Hard Rock, Metal, R&B, Hip Hop, Classical
> *Likes*: Camping, Cookouts, Concerts, Dance, Equal Rights, Facials, Faeries, Family, Fantasy, Flip Flops, Friends, Ghosts, Greek Mythology, Horror, Irish Men, Kissing, Massage, Movies, Movie/Music Trivia, mp3, Muscle Cars, Music, Nature, Ohio, Ohio State Football, Pedicures, Perfume, Philosophy, Photography, Psychology, Quotes, Randomness, Reading, Singing, Softball, Spirituality, Swimming, Tattoos, Tennis Shoes, Theatre, Thunderstorms, UFC, Volleyball, Whiskey, Whole in the Wall Bars, Wine, Writing, World Strongest Men Competitions
> *Dislikes*: Fakeness, Techno Music, Snow, the word "Panties"
> *About me*: I'm a 29 year old BBW. My boyfriend introduced me to this site and I like it so much I thought I would join. I would certainly like to be more involved in the community.





Yay! A fellow Ohioan. Welcome. Welcome.


----------



## Jigen

BeautifulBigD said:


> *Name*: Denise
> *Age*: 29
> *Location*: Central Ohio
> *Profession*: Customer Care Rep./Student
> *Music*: Blues, Classic Rock, Hard Rock, Metal, R&B, Hip Hop, Classical
> *Likes*: Camping, Cookouts, Concerts, Dance, Equal Rights, Facials, Faeries, Family, Fantasy, Flip Flops, Friends, Ghosts, Greek Mythology, Horror, Irish Men, Kissing, Massage, Movies, Movie/Music Trivia, mp3, Muscle Cars, Music, Nature, Ohio, Ohio State Football, Pedicures, Perfume, Philosophy, Photography, Psychology, Quotes, Randomness, Reading, Singing, Softball, Spirituality, Swimming, Tattoos, Tennis Shoes, Theatre, Thunderstorms, UFC, Volleyball, Whiskey, Whole in the Wall Bars, Wine, Writing, World Strongest Men Competitions
> *Dislikes*: Fakeness, Techno Music, Snow, the word "Panties"
> *About me*: I'm a 29 year old BBW. My boyfriend introduced me to this site and I like it so much I thought I would join. I would certainly like to be more involved in the community.



A name that suits you. You really are beautiful. Welcome on Dimensions


----------



## Inhibited

> BeautifulBigD said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Name*: Denise
> *Age*: 29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your are just so gorgeous and it seems like you have the personality to match which makes you even more gorgeous.....
Click to expand...


----------



## CupcakeWhisperer

Age: 24
Gender: female
Location: Southeast US
Profession: Account manager
Music: Old school and underground hip hop, all sorts of electronic and indie, and just whatever gets the hip-swagger happening.
Likes: Putting unruly cupcakes into a calm, submissive state (in my stomach).
Dislikes: Pretty much just neoconservatism, and to a lesser extent, not waking up to cinnamon rolls in bed. Two serious causes of injustice in this world.
About me: I also like photography, political theory, graffiti, picnics in the park, and singing while cooking. I don't know why I've never signed up here before, I read Dims years ago but I'm just now discovering the awesome community aspect. 

I post in the Fatshionista community a ton and here's a corny picture I took for such purposes. 

View attachment 3683642600_31d181176e.jpg


----------



## Oldtimer76

Welcome to BeautifulBigD and CupcakeWhisperer, you girls look super:wubu:
And also welcome to Guitar_Rocksus. Hope you all enjoy Dims very much.


----------



## paddyo

littlefairywren said:


> Hello to our newest members....enjoy :happy:
> 
> @ BeautifulBigD (Denise), you are just gorgeous girl!! Come on over and check out the BBW board sometime.




I have to agree BeautifulBigD is absolutely gorgeous, she must have a very lucky boyfriend.


----------



## paddyo

CupcakeWhisperer said:


> Age: 24
> Gender: female
> Location: Southeast US
> Profession: Account manager
> Music: Old school and underground hip hop, all sorts of electronic and indie, and just whatever gets the hip-swagger happening.
> Likes: Putting unruly cupcakes into a calm, submissive state (in my stomach).
> Dislikes: Pretty much just neoconservatism, and to a lesser extent, not waking up to cinnamon rolls in bed. Two serious causes of injustice in this world.
> About me: I also like photography, political theory, graffiti, picnics in the park, and singing while cooking. I don't know why I've never signed up here before, I read Dims years ago but I'm just now discovering the awesome community aspect.
> 
> I post in the Fatshionista community a ton and here's a corny picture I took for such purposes.




Welcome CupcakeWhisperer you are hot stuff...


----------



## CupcakeWhisperer

Thanks guys!:blush:


----------



## Paul

CupcakeWhisperer said:


> Age: 24
> Gender: female
> Location: Southeast US
> Profession: Account manager
> Music: Old school and underground hip hop, all sorts of electronic and indie, and just whatever gets the hip-swagger happening.
> Likes: Putting unruly cupcakes into a calm, submissive state (in my stomach).
> Dislikes: Pretty much just neoconservatism, and to a lesser extent, not waking up to cinnamon rolls in bed. Two serious causes of injustice in this world.
> About me: I also like photography, political theory, graffiti, picnics in the park, and singing while cooking. I don't know why I've never signed up here before, I read Dims years ago but I'm just now discovering the awesome community aspect.
> 
> I post in the Fatshionista community a ton and here's a corny picture I took for such purposes.



Huba, huba, huba! WOW! Welcome Cupcakewhisperer. Please post some more pictures.


----------



## Jigen

CupcakeWhisperer said:


> Age: 24
> Gender: female
> Location: Southeast US
> Profession: Account manager
> Music: Old school and underground hip hop, all sorts of electronic and indie, and just whatever gets the hip-swagger happening.
> Likes: Putting unruly cupcakes into a calm, submissive state (in my stomach).
> Dislikes: Pretty much just neoconservatism, and to a lesser extent, not waking up to cinnamon rolls in bed. Two serious causes of injustice in this world.
> About me: I also like photography, political theory, graffiti, picnics in the park, and singing while cooking. I don't know why I've never signed up here before, I read Dims years ago but I'm just now discovering the awesome community aspect.
> 
> I post in the Fatshionista community a ton and here's a corny picture I took for such purposes.



You are beautiful.


----------



## BeautifulBigD

Thank you all so much for the kind words!


----------



## *Ravenous*

New booty in da Haus!

Name: Monique aka *Ravenous*
Age:22
Location: Los Angeles, CA:bow:

Occupation:Apprentice Tattoo Artist/Designer/Student

Music:Grindcore,Screamo,Death metal,Post-Hardcore,Electronica,Indie, Electro-Pop,Noise,Mathcore and other genres that involve Serious Vocals and are Danceworthy

Likes: Body Modifications(Piercings), creativity in any form, honesty, lots of colours and sowing

Dislikes: B*llSh*t! 

View attachment IMG00204.JPG


View attachment Clangour and Flutes 001.JPG


----------



## scuppers1

Hello Ms. New Booty, your hair is rockin everywhere! 

sorry, made me think of the Bubba Sparks song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKpSMUUkiBw


----------



## gatorbbw

This is going to be a quickie because I'm supposed to be leaving any minute. Just wanted to introduce myself and I'll be around later to do some more reading. I've been hearing about Dims for YEARS now and am just now taking the time to check it out. (yeah, I know I suck lol) 

Um...a bit about me...

Age: 31
Location: Florida
Relationship Status: Married
I like so many things it is hard to list them out here. I will say I like open, honest, intelligent people who aren't all pretentious and crap.  Actually this vid is a decent introduction to who I am http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTPit5_k2i4 :happy:

And here is a pic of me from last night... 

View attachment IMG001356re.jpg


----------



## Oldtimer76

Uhm, Gator, I know your name and face from somewhere on the net... Right?

Welcome to Dims and hope you have fun:happy:


----------



## Jigen

gatorbbw said:


> This is going to be a quickie because I'm supposed to be leaving any minute. Just wanted to introduce myself and I'll be around later to do some more reading. I've been hearing about Dims for YEARS now and am just now taking the time to check it out. (yeah, I know I suck lol)
> 
> Um...a bit about me...
> 
> Age: 31
> Location: Florida
> Relationship Status: Married
> I like so many things it is hard to list them out here. I will say I like open, honest, intelligent people who aren't all pretentious and crap.  Actually this vid is a decent introduction to who I am http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTPit5_k2i4 :happy:
> 
> And here is a pic of me from last night...



I saw your videos on YouTube before. Welcome to Dimensions, Gator.


----------



## LovelyLiz

*Ravenous* said:


> New booty in da Haus!
> 
> Name: Monique aka *Ravenous*
> Age:22
> Location: Los Angeles, CA:bow:
> 
> Occupation:Apprentice Tattoo Artist/Designer/Student
> 
> Music:Grindcore,Screamo,Death metal,Post-Hardcore,Electronica,Indie, Electro-Pop,Noise,Mathcore and other genres that involve Serious Vocals and are Danceworthy
> 
> Likes: Body Modifications(Piercings), creativity in any form, honesty, lots of colours and sowing
> 
> Dislikes: B*llSh*t!



Hey Monique! Welcome to Dims. Hope you enjoy yourself here.


----------



## *Ravenous*

mcbeth said:


> Hey Monique! Welcome to Dims. Hope you enjoy yourself here.



Thank you! I really like it here!


----------



## gatorbbw

Oldtimer76 said:


> Uhm, Gator, I know your name and face from somewhere on the net... Right?
> 
> Welcome to Dims and hope you have fun:happy:



LOL...it wouldn't surprise me if you recognized me.  I've been around for a few years now on a number of different BBW related boards. Even places that aren't, like Deviantart. Send me a message if you want to try and figure it out. :happy: I don't recognize your name off the bat but that doesn't necessarily mean anything. lol

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## gatorbbw

Jigen said:


> I saw your videos on YouTube before. Welcome to Dimensions, Gator.



Thank for the welcome Jigen. :happy: Did you see the one I posted or are you talking about the belly play one?? 

I ask because the belly play one wasn't actually posted by me but was taken from a file sharing site and then posted under the name "feedeeforsale"...I didn't report it because comments started coming in and I was curious to read them.


----------



## midnightrogue

alright folks.


----------



## Jigen

gatorbbw said:


> Thank for the welcome Jigen. :happy: Did you see the one I posted or are you talking about the belly play one??
> 
> I ask because the belly play one wasn't actually posted by me but was taken from a file sharing site and then posted under the name "feedeeforsale"...I didn't report it because comments started coming in and I was curious to read them.



No, I didn't see it. I saw the two on the account called "Gatorbbw78".


----------



## Mama_Baer

Hello!
Just gonna take a quick break and introduce myself!
(I guess I'll follow the format used by everyone else LOL)

Name: Tracy aka Mama Baer
Age: 38
Location: Ottawa, Ontario, Canada (The Nation's Capital!)


Occupation: Customer Service and New Mommy
Martial Status: Married (and loving it!)

Music: Just about anything and everything. If you name a genre I could probably find at least one song I like. In my cd player right now is the soundtrack from Glee!

Movies:I am a bit of a fanatic. Again, there is no one type of movie that I like, but I do tend to stay away from chick flicks. Don't get me wrong, if you need a good cry they are the ones to watch, but I don't like to spend my money on one in the theatre.

Likes: I am in a domestic phase of my life right now, so there is nothing I like better than to clean and organize and spend time in my home/apartment. I like having a place that is welcoming to anyone who wants to show up at my doorstep. When I go out I love going to home decorating stores. I am a homebody even at the best of times and would prefer a night in watching movies, snacking and talking to going out to a noisy club with strangers. When it comes to people I like people who have an opinion but don't feel the need to bludgeon you with it, people who are accepting of differences and aren't judgemental and most importantly people who can laugh. I like quiet sunday afternoons and family dinners. I love my family. They are wonderful and insane! I love being a mom! I wish I had known how much I would love it years ago! I like snow when I don't have to go out in it. I like being cold (mmmm snuggles!). Gee! I have a lot of likes!~

Dislikes: Basically the opposite of my likes. I hate a messy home. It makes me feel out of control and stressed. I dislike "grammar police" (hard to avoid on the internet I know, but still a pet peeve) I dislike people who just don't want to listen and have their mind made up (but still want to argue...I mean debate :doh: with you!)

General Stuff: I guess if you have any questions about me I'd be more than willing to answer them (I mean if they are respectful). I like to talk and I like to listen and I definately like a good laugh!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Hello to all the newcomers! Welcome to Dims


----------



## Slamaga

Hello, I know I'm not a newcomer but there is a long time since I posted here. So I present myself:

My name is Carl and I'm from Quebec. I'm near 19 years old. 
I would like to study to be a doctor in neurology.
I like almost everything. I'm very open-minded and I like to do new types of activities.
I like to be a geek sometimes as to be a metal-head or an athlete or...

(I know it sounds very general but It's hard for me to describe myself precisely. So, if you want to know me, ask me and talk to me, it is the better way )


----------



## Quincy

Hi 

I'm new here. Just finding my way around here. 

Getting used to posting, never done it before!


----------



## gatorbbw

Jigen said:


> No, I didn't see it. I saw the two on the account called "Gatorbbw78".



Haha. Cool. Well then that was complete overkill on my part, eh?


----------



## SSBBWnOklahoma

Hi everyone, I am Sherry live in Tulsa Oklahoma. I am 41 ssbbw. Just seeing what this is all about and looking to meet new people. 

View attachment 005.jpg


----------



## Jigen

gatorbbw said:


> Haha. Cool. Well then that was complete overkill on my part, eh?



I don't think.


----------



## FuzzyNavel

I live in GA and I'm just hanging out here, hoping to make new friends. I've missed this board a lot--read it years ago but lost track of ppl. Love reading the posts.


----------



## littlefairywren

Big waves hello to all of the newest folks.....welcome!

I love your name FuzzyNavel


----------



## Bale

Hey, I'm Tyler 20 years old and live in London. Found this forum and thought it was ideal for me; being able to chat to gorgeous BBWs.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Welcome all newbies


----------



## heygal

hey dimensions, brooklyn ny bbw 5'6 270 lbs brown skined & lovely head 2 toe 43 y/o mother of 2 also grandmother of 2 i've been lurking for years feels like i know some of you from reading your posts over the years i hope to become more active but for now just wanted to say hey! oh btw i'm Trinia,


----------



## WannabePrincess

Hiya!

Am brand new so thought I would introduce myself

Name: Debz
Age: 27
Location: Lancashire, UK


Occupation: Copy Writer
Martial Status: Single

Music: Anything and everything! I love Taylor Swift, Carrie Underwood, Kellie Pickler, Paolo Nutini, Sugababes, James Morrison, Justin Bieber, Hannah Montana, High School Musical, Glee etc etc!!

Moviesretty much as cheesey as my taste in music - Glee, Mama Mia, High School Music, Camp Rock. Also love all of the Twilight Sagas & chick flicks like Step Up, The Notebook, My Sisters Keeper, P.S I Love You, Walk To Remember, Time Travellers Wife & Valentines Day

Likes:Seeing friends, making new memories, photos, facebook, nights out, nights in, other peoples kids, living by the sea, being my own boss, MSN, chatting, meeting new people, cherry ade... random enough for you?

Dislikes: People who only wanna talk about sex, guys with one thing on their mind, arrogance, being bored, sports, chocolate flavoured stuff,

General Stuff: I'm just me! 

View attachment 4922_98619426885_517676885_2479446_4888120_n.jpg


----------



## blackriderfae

Heyla all, really, just found my way here to post a very specific story, for now, that looked like it would fit in on this board....

Lillian here, 27 year old horror enthusiast, professional cook/chef in training, photographer, general weirdo and surrealist, lover of dark rides and haunted houses, and skinny lass goth lass. Cheers! I may write the occasional thing, based on my motivation/ideas or lack thereof, but a novice in writing eating/weight gain scenes. So time shall tell....


----------



## wreckless1967

Hi my name is Roger, im probably a bit shaky doing this, I have spent a bit of time looking around this site and enjoy it very much
I have a lovely fiance and mother to my daughter who I love very much, we have very recently come to an understanding of our future desires regarding her weightgain and mine (im 43 shes 40), we are not going to worry or diet and just enjoy what will be ,I have gained some weight, but she is getting much bigger thes days and I love it and she knows it I dont bother with figures weights etc but she is outgrowing size 24 clothes (from size 14), I dont know what the future will be but I dont mind what size we end up so long as were healthy, at the moment her appetite seams out of control and I really dont mind ( actually adore it


----------



## rungta

hello friends , i am rungta ... i just joined this forum , hope to have a great time out here ........................


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Ey Up Debz!


----------



## dgage

Just a little hello I am new to forums and will learn more as I go on. I am 26 and I love women of all sizes.


----------



## AnnMarie

Wow! Look at all the newbies - so glad to see you all, now get to postin' and contributin'!


----------



## Oldtimer76

Welcome newbies! Have fun


----------



## Bearsy

*Name:* Bearsy
*Age:* 20
*Location:* Western New York (the State, not the city)
*Profession:* Student
*Music:* Indie, hip hop, rock, bluegrass, folk, I'm open to everything really, but I would be considered a music snob by most.
*Likes:* Reading, music, movies, community activism, watching TV, writing, dreaming of being a filmmaker, fashion, dancing, eating, sleeping, video games, being with the people I love, OUTER SPACE - I fucking love Space and astronomy, swimming at midnight, good conversation with great people.
I'd like to get into Stand-up comedy. I think I could be funny if there was money involved.
*Dislikes:* Not having a job for 3.5 years because of my size. Ignorant people. 
*About me:* I'm a 20 year old ssbhm, working on losing. I'm currently preparing for a bicycle trip across the USA. I hope to lose weight and raise money and awareness for prevention of childhood obesity in the process.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Bearsy said:


> *Name:* Bearsy
> SNIPPED...
> *About me:* I'm a 20 year old ssbhm, working on losing. I'm currently preparing for a bicycle trip across the USA. I hope to lose weight and raise money and awareness for prevention of childhood obesity in the process.



Welcome, Bearsy!

Seems like getting outside and moving their bodies and getting good exercise would be something that could benefit all children, fat or thin. Maybe instead of only being about the fat kids, it could be a way of showing how all kinds of people can learn to move their bodies and enjoy being active? Just a thought.  Anyway, welcome again!


----------



## Zowie

Okay, here goes! I was a bit confused with the "probation" period or whatever it is when I first joined... ("BUT I WANT TO POST NOOOOWWWWW!") 
The quick:
Name: Zoë (Zo, Zobo, Zophalophagous, Big Zee... Whatever. Anything but Zozo.)
Age: 18 
Location: Montreal
Profession: Student in Fine Arts, going to Illustration soon, working part-time in a tabacconist's.
Music: Indie, Pop, Rock, weird stuff and music that makes me want to do the "happy dance"
Likes: Fooooood... Uhm, Art, Music, spending hours in coffeeshops/bars/shisha salloons (I'm a loiterer, psh), laughing
Dislikes: Customer service, deadlines and dried paint that's hard to clean up
About me: Oh dear... Well, as said, I'm studying fine arts in Montreal and getting my pre-universitary degree soon (May!), so most of my life revolves around that. I'm getting read for university, which will hopefully be Emily Carr in Vancouver, with a BFA in Illustration, should I be able to afford it. I'm pretty much a friendly person, shy in real life but a totally insensitive self-centered chatty goofball once you get to know me. I'm a bit insecure about my age, I seem to be MUCH younger than a lot of people here, but well, there always is a need for fresh brains ^^ Or something. Anyway, hope to meet everyone soon.
Picture: A very souped-up, OLD pic of me...But you get the idea, right.


----------



## bigjmccoy

'Lo all!
Name:Janis
Age: 30
Location: Columbus OH
Profession: Groupie
Music: Folk Rock, 80's hair bands & Glam rock, oldies
Likes: Reading, RPG's, history, cooking comedy & cats
Dislikes: Lima beans and Mean people

About me: I am an almost 31 year old BBW who's gone through some major life changes this year. I'm getting married to my beautiful fiance in September, Oh yeah, and I'm a hippie XD 

Picture:


----------



## odd-socks

*Name:* Lu (Lucy) 
*Age:* 21
*Location:* UK
*Profession:* Unemployed due to illness/disability
*Music:* anything from rock, heavy metal, classical, jazz, punk rock
*Likes:* Maths. Physics, astronomy/cosmology, singing, reading, artsy farsty things, different fashions
*Dislikes:* Not being able to work, fake people, people doing/saying things because it's popular.
*About me:* I graduated last year from university with a top degree in mathematics but my M.E. (myalgic encephalomyelitis) took a turn for the worse and have had to give up working and studying full time for a while. So ow I focus on hobbies and interests when I can. Am trying to lose the weight I've gained by being ill, but it's going to be a slow journey.


----------



## Tanuki

Yay!

Welcome Lucy!

Everyone please give her a warm welcome she is a very very good friend of mine and all round incredibly cool person!

So good to see you here! ^___^


----------



## littlefairywren

T-Bear said:


> Yay!
> 
> Welcome Lucy!
> 
> Everyone please give her a warm welcome she is a very very good friend of mine and all round incredibly cool person!
> 
> So good to see you here! ^___^



Warm welcome to Lucy!!
And to the rest of the new crew too


----------



## WannabePrincess

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Ey Up Debz!



Hi Hi!  Nice to meet you! X


----------



## chicken legs

Hi newbies..and its nice to see you arounds these parts


----------



## MasterShake

bionic_eggplant said:


> Okay, here goes! I was a bit confused with the "probation" period or whatever it is when I first joined... ("BUT I WANT TO POST NOOOOWWWWW!")
> The quick:
> Name: Zoë (Zo, Zobo, Zophalophagous, Big Zee... Whatever. Anything but Zozo.)
> Age: 18
> Location: Montreal
> Profession: Student in Fine Arts, going to Illustration soon, working part-time in a tabacconist's.
> Music: Indie, Pop, Rock, weird stuff and music that makes me want to do the "happy dance"
> Likes: Fooooood... Uhm, Art, Music, spending hours in coffeeshops/bars/shisha salloons (I'm a loiterer, psh), laughing
> Dislikes: Customer service, deadlines and dried paint that's hard to clean up
> About me: Oh dear... Well, as said, I'm studying fine arts in Montreal and getting my pre-universitary degree soon (May!), so most of my life revolves around that. I'm getting read for university, which will hopefully be Emily Carr in Vancouver, with a BFA in Illustration, should I be able to afford it. I'm pretty much a friendly person, shy in real life but a totally insensitive self-centered chatty goofball once you get to know me. I'm a bit insecure about my age, I seem to be MUCH younger than a lot of people here, but well, there always is a need for fresh brains ^^ Or something. Anyway, hope to meet everyone soon.
> Picture: A very souped-up, OLD pic of me...But you get the idea, right.


You combine my three favorite things: FFAs, Canada, and the French! Bon WhateverIsFrenchForWelcomeToAnInternetForum!!


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves

Name: Beauti
Age: 34
Location: New York Cirty
Profession: Stay @ home Mom
Music: Like most kinds
Likes: Spending Time With My Daughter, Shopping, Reading, Writing Poetry
Dislikes:Fat Discrimination 
About me:I'm a nice girl until you rubbed me the wrong way..then..


----------



## succubus_dxb

Welcome to all you fresh pieces of meat :batting: ENJOY!


----------



## lippslikecherry

Sherryanne from NJ
42, single, never married, no kids
Full time college student/artist
Open minded, eccentric, out going loving life.
Anyone want to know more feel free to contact me. Please be in the NJ area


----------



## spiritangel

Hi All, this site was recommended to me so thought I would give it a try

Name:Amanda
Age:35
Location: Australia
Profession: Teddy Bear Artist/Psychic and studying Freelance Journalism
Music: Too much to mention but Love good old fashioned rock and roll, alternative, pop, rock erm probably more just cannot think right now
Likes: Scrapbooking, reading especially fantasy fiction, Comedy, Spiritual stuff, Good conversation, and life 
Dislikes: Liers, people who say they will do something and then dont, people who are always late, intolerance be it race, religion or weight.
About me: I am a new age hippy at heart, happy, bubbly and have a great sense of humour.


----------



## verucassault

*Name:* Nicole
*Age:* 31
*Location:* in the bushes stalking you! Just kidding Berlin, Germany
*Profession:* Project Mgr, Bathroom mirror model, Social Butterfly, Natural Hair enthusiast 
*Hobbies and Interest* White boys, All things crafty, I'm pretty much a craft whore..oh and makeup, i luvs makeup. Travelling, Guitar Hero, Baking
*Dislikes:* cooking, non reliable spell check!, dumb people :doh:
*About me:* Perpetually single, probably cause I dont stay in one place too long. Hoping to make Berlin my home. Grew up in New Jersey and lived in London for a few years before moving here last year. I can't spell, don't judge me 

Look forward to meeting some new people. Hi All! 

View attachment 040-vi.jpg


----------



## Mz Taz

Hi everyone

My name is Deb I live in Scotland originally from England been up for years and love it. I am an Assistant Manager in local government. I am OMG over 40and feel more like a nineteen year old but where am I going to get one at this time of night? 
I like reading and clothes shopping and messing about on the tinternet. I love to eat out because I hate cooking I can cook but more like can't be bothered.
I hate people thinking that because I am a BW I am automatically going to be lazy there is still people out there that think this way lets not be kidded.I decide how to expend my energy not some twinky in a leotard that looks like a good meal would kill them or a good shag would break them 
Looking forward to posting comments to the global group on here and getting to know folk.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Mz Taz said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My name is Deb I live in Scotland originally from England been up for years and love it. I am an Assistant Manager in local government.



Hiya Deb - and welcome to the group from a fellow employee of Scottish Local Government



> I am OMG over 40and feel more like a nineteen year old but where am I going to get one at this time of night?



And what's wrong with the over 40s 

:bow:
Dave


----------



## MasterShake

verucassault said:


> *Name:* Nicole
> *Age:* 31
> *Location:* in the bushes stalking you! Just kidding Berlin, Germany
> *Profession:* Project Mgr, Bathroom mirror model, Social Butterfly, Natural Hair enthusiast
> *Hobbies and Interest* White boys, All things crafty, I'm pretty much a craft whore..oh and makeup, i luvs makeup. Travelling, Guitar Hero, Baking
> *Dislikes:* cooking, non reliable spell check!, dumb people :doh:
> *About me:* Perpetually single, probably cause I dont stay in one place too long. Hoping to make Berlin my home. Grew up in New Jersey and lived in London for a few years before moving here last year. I can't spell, don't judge me
> 
> Look forward to meeting some new people. Hi All!



Hello! How'd you end up in Berlin?


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> Hi All, this site was recommended to me so thought I would give it a try
> 
> Name:Amanda
> Age:35
> Location: Australia
> Profession: Teddy Bear Artist/Psychic and studying Freelance Journalism
> Music: Too much to mention but Love good old fashioned rock and roll, alternative, pop, rock erm probably more just cannot think right now
> Likes: Scrapbooking, reading especially fantasy fiction, Comedy, Spiritual stuff, Good conversation, and life
> Dislikes: Liers, people who say they will do something and then dont, people who are always late, intolerance be it race, religion or weight.
> About me: I am a new age hippy at heart, happy, bubbly and have a great sense of humour.



Squeee, another Aussie!! Hiya Amanda....where abouts in Oz exactly?
Welcome btw


----------



## Inhibited

spiritangel said:


> Hi All, this site was recommended to me so thought I would give it a try
> 
> Name:Amanda
> Age:35
> Location: Australia
> Profession: Teddy Bear Artist/Psychic and studying Freelance Journalism
> Music: Too much to mention but Love good old fashioned rock and roll, alternative, pop, rock erm probably more just cannot think right now
> Likes: Scrapbooking, reading especially fantasy fiction, Comedy, Spiritual stuff, Good conversation, and life
> Dislikes: Liers, people who say they will do something and then dont, people who are always late, intolerance be it race, religion or weight.
> About me: I am a new age hippy at heart, happy, bubbly and have a great sense of humour.





littlefairywren said:


> Squeee, another Aussie!! Hiya Amanda....where abouts in Oz exactly?
> Welcome btw




Totally agree great to see another Aussie am gonna take a wild guess though and say that your from Melbourne?


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> Totally agree great to see another Aussie am gonna take a wild guess though and say that your from Melbourne?



That is exactly what I was thinking too....another one from Melbourne! Say it isn't so, Amanda :happy:


----------



## Joe944

Hey everyone, found this place quite recently so I decided to make an account and see if I can meet some new and interesting people, because that's always a good thing! I posted this in the BHM section but figured I should post it here too!

I'm from the bay area, lived in California all my life and I am completely fine with that. Although I am a big fan of traveling, I think it's important to learn as much as possible during the short time we have on this planet. If I happen to be watching TV, which is pretty much never these days, it's almost always going to be the science or discovery channel. Although there are a couple of TV shows I watch, just through other means.

I've been a big guy my whole life, right now my physical attributes are about 6 foot and between 260 and 280lbs. Always been somewhat muscular, although I don't lift weights all that often. Being a fat guy who was always interested in nerdy things, but didn't really want to be delegated to only hanging out with the nerds in class made for an interesting experience growing up. Didn't really come out of my shell until college, but I can honestly say I'm happy with who I am.

On the average weekend, getting together with quality friends and having fun are certainly top priorities. I am single at the moment too, and being that every single one of my friends is living with a girlfriend or currently engaged not to mention the fact that I work nights, it makes it difficult just to get out there and meet new people. Sob story I know, but the internet is certainly a more comfortable place to meet people than figuring out ways to go out and do stuff by yourself. Can't really say I'm looking for anything too specific, I'm quite open minded. I've never been with a petite woman, which I am definitely attracted to. Although a personality and common interests will take you much further, and I do like a lady with curves as well. 

Alright I think I've written enough here... I'm sure I'll be seeing everyone around on the forums.


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> Squeee, another Aussie!! Hiya Amanda....where abouts in Oz exactly?
> Welcome btw



The South Coast of NSW, what about you?


Erm no not from Melbourne lol, umm are all the Aussies on this site from melbourne?

hugs


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> The South Coast of NSW, what about you?
> 
> 
> Erm no not from Melbourne lol, umm are all the Aussies on this site from melbourne?
> 
> hugs



LOL, yeah majority of them! Oooh South Coast, I love it down there. Inhibited, aussieamazonwoman and I are from Sydney. I am pretty sure one of the guys is too. 

Hugs to you, and enjoy Dims


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> LOL, yeah majority of them! Oooh South Coast, I love it down there. Inhibited, aussieamazonwoman and I are from Sydney. I am pretty sure one of the guys is too.
> 
> Hugs to you, and enjoy Dims




Awesome I do a couple of bear shows in Sydney every year though the ones I am doing are not till mid october early november this year

thanks for the welcome, and thats great to know there are some people not to far from me


----------



## verucassault

MasterShake said:


> Hello! How'd you end up in Berlin?



i moved for love, then we broke up. haha
actually its a more complicated and interesting story than that but thats for another date and time


----------



## pinkylou

I haven't been here in a long time...so a mug shot for you


----------



## bigrlweak69

Just wanted to check in here and say hey to all yas on here. Like goin to heaven for me with all the Big girls to check ummm ya. Will tell ya my story later about how my weakness for bigger girls came about.Right now gotta soak up some stuff in the forums. Hopin to fit in here


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

bigrlweak69 said:


> Just wanted to check in here and say hey to all yas on here. Like goin to heaven for me with all the Big girls to check ummm ya. Will tell ya my story later about how my weakness for bigger girls came about.Right now gotta soak up some stuff in the forums. Hopin to fit in here



Where ya from?


----------



## AngelaDevil

Oh my gosh, I'm popping my post cherry! ;O
I just joined yesterday, so I thought it would be nice to introduce myself :]

*Name:* Angela, but that name doesn't describe me very well >:]
*Age:* 19
*Location:* Colorado
*Profession:* I'm a college student going for a double major in political science and history, and a minor in pre-law. Which sounds boring as hell haha.
*Music:* I'd say I'm mostly into hard rock/metal. My favorite band of all-time is Tool. I like most kinds of music though. Especially cheesy rap songs:blush:
*Likes:* Concerts, piercings, cats, makeup, peanut butter, parties, vodka
*Dislikes:* Spiders and aliens  And feet.
*About me:* I'm a crazy Latina BBW who loves talking to people! I get along with most people pretty well. I guess that's the Libra in me. But yeah, you'll probably get to know me better as I start posting on here.  

View attachment Dontalicious2.jpg


View attachment Falsies.jpg


----------



## bigrlweak69

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Where ya from?



Tunica Ms about 10 miles from graceland and never been there Lol.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

bigrlweak69 said:


> Tunica Ms about *10 miles from graceland and never been there* Lol.



Fine by me


----------



## paddyo

littlefairywren said:


> LOL, yeah majority of them! Oooh South Coast, I love it down there. Inhibited, aussieamazonwoman and I are from Sydney. I am pretty sure one of the guys is too.
> 
> Hugs to you, and enjoy Dims



I'm from Sydney ..


----------



## littlefairywren

paddyo said:


> I'm from Sydney ..



Ah ha...I knew there were a couple of fellas roaming around Sydney. I think Blackhawk is another too.


----------



## Oldtimer76

Welcome to the newbies


----------



## Aust99

paddyo said:


> I'm from Sydney ..





littlefairywren said:


> Ah ha...I knew there were a couple of fellas roaming around Sydney. I think Blackhawk is another too.



That would be right... lol.. Another for the east coast. 
Do you think I'm becoming bitter??? lol


----------



## hugh jarce

Hi, just found this site. Looking forward to getting a lot out of it. Well, and putting some back in too!!

Be gentle with me


----------



## Bearsy

Aust99 said:


> That would be right... lol.. Another for the east coast.



I'd love to move to Sydney! Well I'd prefer Nimbin, but I don't like hippies enough to live there.


----------



## spiritangel

think Id preffer Byron to nimbin and I am a hippy at heart lol 

well actually anwhere other than where i am at the moment so over living here lol


----------



## BRDDRS1

Name: Brad 
Age: 18
Location: Midlands, UK 
Profession: Still studying!
Music: I like a lot of music. I'll listen to anything, but my favourite bands are :ampire Weekend and Mystery Jets
Likes: Cars, music, eating, socialising and, of course, big girls!
Dislikes: Not a lot really. I'm an easy going agreeable person 
About me: I guess I'm a skinny guy with a slightly unhealthy love for bigger girls!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

BRDDRS1 said:


> Name: Brad
> Age: 18
> Location: Midlands, UK
> Profession: Still studying!
> Music: I like a lot of music. I'll listen to anything, but my favourite bands are :ampire Weekend and Mystery Jets
> Likes: Cars, music, eating, socialising and, of course, big girls!
> Dislikes: Not a lot really. I'm an easy going agreeable person
> About me: I guess I'm a skinny guy with a slightly unhealthy love for bigger girls!



Welcome all newbies!!

And Brad, my dear, there's no such thing as a "slightly unhealthy love for bigger girls."  I don't remember exactly where, but there is a thread about skinny guys and BBW (thinking the BBW board??). Enjoy.......


----------



## Cece Larue

Name: Carm
Age: 27
Location: Texas!
Profession: Dental Assistant
Music: Hank Williams Sr. & III, Cross Canadian Ragweed, Deftones ... millions more
Likes: Finding a good sale, M.A.C, cute shoes and purses, sleeping in, going on vacation, sushi bars and live music
Dislikes: Peanut Butter, Rude People, Poor Oral Hygiene
About me: 27... kooky... fun.... compassionate


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Cece Larue said:


> Name: Carm
> Age: 27
> Location: Texas!
> Profession: Dental Assistant
> Music: Hank Williams Sr. & III, Cross Canadian Ragweed, Deftones ... millions more
> Likes: Finding a good sale, M.A.C, cute shoes and purses, sleeping in, going on vacation, sushi bars and live music
> Dislikes: Peanut Butter, Rude People, Poor Oral Hygiene
> About me: 27... kooky... fun.... compassionate



Welcome! Love where you live; beautiful area of TX


----------



## Cece Larue

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Welcome! Love where you live; beautiful area of TX



Thanks doll! Yes, I love it here... doesn't get much better than the piney woods!


----------



## paddyo

spiritangel said:


> think Id preffer Byron to nimbin and I am a hippy at heart lol



With a handle like SpiritAngel I am not surprised.


I would prefer Byron myself... you would have to be a complete stoner to live in Nimbin... if driving through just blink and you would miss it.


----------



## spiritangel

paddyo said:


> With a handle like SpiritAngel I am not surprised.
> 
> 
> I would prefer Byron myself... you would have to be a complete stoner to live in Nimbin... if driving through just blink and you would miss it.




lol well erm yeah. that and my favourite dress maker is there and I rarely go to mind body spirit anymore seeing as I havent put my name on the list to read there in forever and Shona makes the best godess clothes


----------



## mollywogger

hi everyone.


just another introduction


i am a 42 year old married big girl from perth, australia.

nice to find this forum and to meet you all


----------



## Aust99

Welcome!!!!

OH MY GOD!!!!! someone else from Perth.... I CAN'T believe it... wooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## littlefairywren

mollywogger said:


> hi everyone.
> 
> 
> just another introduction
> 
> 
> i am a 42 year old married big girl from perth, australia.
> 
> nice to find this forum and to meet you all



Oooh, excellent! Another Aussie girl, and you are from Perth....woo hoo, Aust99 is from there too.

Welcome mollywogger, don't be shy now.


----------



## Marcab

hey there

Name is Jesper, selfemployed viking living in London.

Around 35 years old by standard Earth calendar, but more like 19 years old by standard fantasy childish calendar. That's not gonna change this lifetime as that is how I like it.

Working with web, anything but recently flash bigtimes. I also design and program games.

Pic in profile.

Have fun.


----------



## Inhibited

mollywogger said:


> hi everyone.
> 
> 
> just another introduction
> 
> 
> i am a 42 year old married big girl from perth, australia.
> 
> nice to find this forum and to meet you all



YIPPEE!! what the others have said, great to see another Aussie on here, we are climbing in numbers... how many is that now 8?


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> YIPPEE!! what the others have said, great to see another Aussie on here, we are climbing in numbers... how many is that now 8?



Um, I had a bit of a count and I get at least 12....but I am sure I am leaving people out. The more the merrier I reckon!


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Um, I had a bit of a count and I get at least 12....but I am sure I am leaving people out. The more the merrier I reckon!



lol me too, 12 sounds even better. I only counted the girls though, shows how many ppl i don't know of on here to only get to 8..


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Inhibited said:


> lol me too, 12 sounds even better. I only counted the girls though, shows how many ppl i don't know of on here to only get to 8..



Check the paysite board for more


----------



## spiritangel

awesome, well If I remember will post a link to DIMM's in a couple of the AUssie bbw facebook groups that should help the numbers, but where are all the aussie men?


----------



## drewedwards

My name is Drew. I'm thirty one years old. I like punk rock, rockabilly, horror movies, and I write a comic book. That's about it.


----------



## JollyFA

Hi there....
I live in Bern, Switzerland with my BBW girlfriend...
Recently i found joy in gaining a little weight myself, which also pleases my girlfriend as she loves touching my growing belly...
I´m 30 Years old and very happy that i found this site, as it seems to have lots of kind people posting... 

Keep it up!

Andreas


----------



## Brian002

Hi everyone,

I've been a member for a long time, but haven't been around in years. Life has taken a turn and I've found myself enjoying the site again. I've missed it and all the wonderful thoughts, information, and great people. 

~Brian 

View attachment 087 (Small).JPG


----------



## Carrie

Brian002 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been a member for a long time, but haven't been around in years. Life has taken a turn and I've found myself enjoying the site again. I've missed it and all the wonderful thoughts, information, and great people.
> 
> ~Brian


Heeeeey, I remember you. Nice to see you back! :happy:


----------



## NativeBeauty

Hey, my name is Shaunna 
I've been a member on Dimensions for awhile, but mainly just lurked in the shadows lol  I figured it's about time I get the courage to introduce myself.

Age: 20
Location: New Brunswick, Canada
I like meeting new people and havin' fun 
I like all sorts of music but lately i've been into indie/rock, acoustic & country music.
Movies...MOVIES!! I love movies & I still thoroughly enjoy Disney films 

There I did it!! :happy:


----------



## kayes22

I'm Kaye...I've been a member for a while too but have just been looking around-a bit nervous about coming out and proud as a BBW...I'd love to make some friends on here though!!!


----------



## Weirdo890

kayes22 said:


> I'm Kaye...I've been a member for a while too but have just been looking around-a bit nervous about coming out and proud as a BBW...I'd love to make some friends on here though!!!



Well, welcome aboard. I hope you enjoy your time here on Dims. I'll be your friend. *gives you a great big bear hug*


----------



## kayes22

Weirdo890 said:


> Well, welcome aboard. I hope you enjoy your time here on Dims. I'll be your friend. *gives you a great big bear hug*



thanks, that's sweet! i just watched your youtube video and it made me really happy, you're really cute


----------



## soonerfan1

Hello I am a BBW admirer. I am 35, young at heart. I enjoy watching football. Playing basketball. Movies too.

Mitch


----------



## russianrobot

Hello I just wanted to drop a quick note and Introduce myself. My name is James and I am a 41 year old life long admirer of BBWS/SSBBWS. I mean life long as in from my first date to the girl I took to prom and to the one who broke my heart in Dublin long ago. What attracts me most? I could say their wit,charm,intelligence,humor all which would be true. But God how I love those curves,those beautiful rubenesque curves. 

I am a recovering Catholic  as well as a recovering Cynic. As I get older I am becoming more of a Humanist. I am a former Punk Rocker and my band Level One played many shows in SoCal,Salt Lake City and the Bay Areas in the Mid-eighties. I am really into roots/Americana now.

I have been 'lurking' a few months and really enjoy the boards and the diverse cross section of people. Who knows I might even be able to contribute.


----------



## PureIceCrimson

Hello everyone!

My fiancée i and Came across this site a week ago and i decided to join for the both of us. There are some threads that we are finding helpful as he is i guess what you would call a FA. And i am currently almost halfway through a lifestyle change leading to weight loss.

This has put a strain on our relationship however, we have both decided we want each other to be happy and that may eventually end up with us parting.:doh:

So a little more about me: I am in my late twenties and have been overweight since about the age of 7. Ive not been happy with my weight even though i have had many partners whom have been. My main reason for unhappiness is the limits i have for what i can do. Such as rock climbing, sky diving ect. I would love to do all these things and will one day  My highest weight was last summer at 317 i am now in the 240's, i am losing weight just by changing what i eat and my activity level. I do however find bigger women and men very sexy. Its just not personally for me anymore.

I hope I/We can still be members of this community as we learn more about things


----------



## pinkflower26

hi all im new to the site


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome, new peoples!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Brian002 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been a member for a long time, but haven't been around in years. Life has taken a turn and I've found myself enjoying the site again. I've missed it and all the wonderful thoughts, information, and great people.
> 
> ~Brian



*hey Brian and welcome..I am heading to seattle / portland areas in a month..any suggestions of must dos/sees..I like and appreciate landscapes, beautiful scenery, gardens as well as interesting *UNIQUE/FUNKY* muesums...and am looking for VEGAN ..quite a collection eh? she says..heading to the proper board to post same*


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Welcome to all newbies


----------



## comfy_chap

Hello everyone,

Thought I would introduce myself. I'm 38 year old friendly, BHM and FA from the UK. What a nice friendly forum this seems to be 

Profession: IT/Computing. Hobbies: Lifelong Keyboard player/pianist plus other things

Look forward to talking to you all soon.

Kind regards,

Mike


----------



## mel

welcome to everyone!!! ((((warm squishy hugs to all)))


----------



## em1

Hi, everyone! I'm rather shy, but glad I found this forum, through sheer chance.

I'm a 33 year old FFA, thin myself (love the contrast) and never really was aware there were other people who shared my tastes. My previous boyfriend was slim, and that did _not_ do it for me. My current one, going on two years, is nice and big and soft. I just wish he didn't see that as a bad thing (he makes self-deprecating jokes).

Can't wait to read more and participate here!

em.


----------



## GeorgeOrg

Hi all. I'm 25, male. I find chubby girls cute. I find ideas of gaining weight kind of intriguing, but more so as a fantasy. Any other questions feel free to ask.


----------



## barrel37

Hi everyone I'm Barrel, new to this site I was on FF for a while but things got dull there.
Single male 25 years old from outside of Philly.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Welcome, Barrel. 

He's a friend of mine, people. Don't hold that against him.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Welcome all!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Welcome Barrel...got pics?


----------



## barrel37

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Welcome Barrel...got pics?



I do I put a few up in some of the other threads that I posted in.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Welcome Barrel...got pics?





barrel37 said:


> I do I put a few up in some of the other threads that I posted in.



Oh Greenie! He's gonna play hard to get with you


----------



## barrel37

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Oh Greenie! He's gonna play hard to get with you



can't be giving it all away the minute I show up now can I?


----------



## EsotericGirl

Hi everyone!
I'm Crystal, 26, from Windsor, ON. Just stumbled upon this site while doing some research for my Master's thesis. I hope to become very involved in this community! Seems quite popular 

Crystal


----------



## msbard90

welcome newbies


----------



## LovelyLiz

EsotericGirl said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm Crystal, 26, from Windsor, ON. Just stumbled upon this site while doing some research for my Master's thesis. I hope to become very involved in this community! Seems quite popular
> 
> Crystal



Welcome, Crystal! What are you doing your Master's thesis on? And, are we now your research subjects?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

barrel37 said:


> can't be giving it all away the minute I show up now can I?



HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!! Oh, but you don't know the powers of Greenie!!  Most men, would LOVE to be in her cross-hairs!


----------



## jimmyd

Hey everyone, I just discovered this site, I've been visiting FF and Curvage for some time now. I'm glad have found this site - looks great !

I'm single male 37 years old from the Boston area.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Welcome one, welcome all


----------



## balletguy

i have not been on in some time but I am Tom I live in MD. I am married to a skinny girl (boo) but I admire larger women I always have, I am 35 years old 6'3 200lb. Love country music and just looking for like minded people to talk to..


Feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------



## mirandarosey

Name: Miranda
Age: 19
Location: Upstate New York
Profession: Student/Minimum-Wage Food Provider
Music: Anything. Rock to opera to indie to...
Likes: Ukulele, tea, baking, good conversation, meeting new people
Dislikes: bigotry, bad movies, and people who wear leggings instead of pants
About me: I'm currently gaining... we'll see how it goes! 

Not really comfortable posting my picture on the internet, sorry


----------



## Paragon_of_boredom

I was surfing the web and found this website. I have always been a fan of larger women and decided to take a more active approach so here I am.

Name: Ethan
Age: 19
Location: Louisiana 
Profession: Student
Music: Metal, hard rock, classical, and instrumentals
Likes: Philosophy, martial arts films, quiet isolated areas, and comedy
Dislikes: I can't really think of any that wouldn't make me sound arrogant or cliche.

About me: I wish to refine my social skills on a constant basis by networking online and in real life.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Welcome all newbies


----------



## AuntHen

I haven't welcomed people in a LONG time... so WELCOME!!


----------



## Kinnaird

Name: Michael
Age: 31
Location: The lovely town of Irvine - in Ayrshire in Scotland. Home of some of the finest fruit machines and secret pubs in the whole of the land...
Profession: Work in a bank
Music: Too many to mention
Likes: The contrast between light and shade in certain paintings...and sleeping.
Dislikes: The way all comedy shows are ruined by the repetition of the comedies key catchphrases or "best" scene...
About me: Is a photo, a toy cat, a mobile phone and a pair of glasses. Around me, meanwhile, is a faint air of fatigue...


----------



## barrel37

MizzSnakeBite said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!! Oh, but you don't know the powers of Greenie!!  Most men, would LOVE to be in her cross-hairs!



perhaps i can temp her and get me into the cross hairs lol


----------



## Mirko

Name: Mirko
Age: 31
Location: Milan, Italy
Profession: PC expert
Music: Italian
Likes: Travelling
Dislikes: 
About me: Shy a bit...


----------



## Kimber23

Name: Kimberly
Age: 27
Location: Cincinnati, Ohio
Profession: Human Resources
Music: Anything with great lyrics. 
Likes: Music, Photography, Anything artistic and nerdy, coffee, tea, girls, boys, etc....
Dislikes: Ignorant and intolerant people. 
About me: I'm an BBW/SSBBW Pansexual. And super excited to have heard about this site, little disappointed it took so long to get approved. I'm looking for new friends with similarities.


----------



## chicken legs

Mirko said:


> Name: Mirko
> Age: 31
> Location: Milan, Italy
> Profession: PC expert
> Music: Italian
> Likes: Travelling
> Dislikes:
> About me: Shy a bit...



I'm shy too. It helps to picture people in their underwear or naked when you talk to them. However, on this site most people already have pic of themselves in their underwear or naked.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Hello all the new folks - if i wave enough michael might see it coming down the A77 

Meanwhile I'm off to build a crosshair net


----------



## Mz Taz

Hi Michael 

I seriously could wave from front door and you could wave back

The Scots are on the surge Michael, B F Dave and me.


----------



## Kinnaird

Hello my fellow Scots! Hi Dave, Hi Taz!

Good to see - good to see people who know what Irn Bru and neds are!

Not to mention the A77!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

barrel37 said:


> perhaps i can temp her and get me into the cross hairs lol



She's quite the cougar 

She loves to do all sorts of things 

She's The Caulk Master and all eagerly bow before her.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Welcome to all the newbies!


----------



## Samantha

I was told to come here by a few people and so I finally broke down and got to it.  While I was lurking around waiting for my account to activate, I read some posts and topics and I can for sure relate to a lot of them.  I belong to many forums, but this is the first time I have ever joined one this big. No pun intended. 

Name: Samantha

Age: 26

Location: Colorado

Dimensions(): I am 6'2" and about 2.5 BBWs all rolled up into one giant person!  

Occupation: Student and stay at home telemarketer. I hope to become a veterinarian at some point. 

Likes: Animals(especially mine), Music, Food(no generics, thanks), The Colors Yellow and Pink, The smell of clean laundry, swimming, Horror Movies(the gorier the better!), Taking pictures, Watermelon gum, Macabre anything, serial killer biographies, Adult cartoons, Apple Fritters, The smell and sound of rain in the middle of the night, and laughing so hard I almost throw up or choke -- to name a few. :happy:

Dislikes: Cruelty of any sort to anyone especially the ultimate innocents like animals and children, negative pre-conceived ideas of who I am before someone has ever met me, Political and religious debates, exploitation of big people for other peoples' entertainment, when people don't wash their hands after going to the bathroom or before touching food, black licorice, and bad smells. All of those things make me a sad panda. 

What I look like:


----------



## Njmartin

Name: cj martin
Age:23
Live: just north of glasgow (scotland)
Likes:femails but will talk rubbish to anyone
Only recently became aware of dimes always been shy bout my preferencies but trying to overcome it hope all is well chose this icon cos it reflects my teeth and mind strong but a few gaps in normality


----------



## BHMforBBW

Glad you found us and joined. You sound like a wonderful girl - so REAL! I hope to get to know you. Not that I'm a DIM maven, but if you have any questions feel free to ask away!

Warm regards,
Marek



Samantha said:


> I was told to come here by a few people and so I finally broke down and got to it.  While I was lurking around waiting for my account to activate, I read some posts and topics and I can for sure relate to a lot of them.  I belong to many forums, but this is the first time I have ever joined one this big. No pun intended.
> 
> Name: Samantha
> 
> Age: 26
> 
> Location: Colorado
> 
> Dimensions(): I am 6'2" and about 2.5 BBWs all rolled up into one giant person!
> 
> Occupation: Student and stay at home telemarketer. I hope to become a veterinarian at some point.
> 
> Likes: Animals(especially mine), Music, Food(no generics, thanks), The Colors Yellow and Pink, The smell of clean laundry, swimming, Horror Movies(the gorier the better!), Taking pictures, Watermelon gum, Macabre anything, serial killer biographies, Adult cartoons, Apple Fritters, The smell and sound of rain in the middle of the night, and laughing so hard I almost throw up or choke -- to name a few. :happy:
> 
> Dislikes: Cruelty of any sort to anyone especially the ultimate innocents like animals and children, negative pre-conceived ideas of who I am before someone has ever met me, Political and religious debates, exploitation of big people for other peoples' entertainment, when people don't wash their hands after going to the bathroom or before touching food, black licorice, and bad smells. All of those things make me a sad panda.
> 
> What I look like:


----------



## Samantha

BHMforBBW said:


> Glad you found us and joined. You sound like a wonderful girl - so REAL! I hope to get to know you. Not that I'm a DIM maven, but if you have any questions feel free to ask away!
> 
> Warm regards,
> Marek


Thanks :happy:

I do have to say its a way different feeling going from a forum that I have belonged to for 7 years to a forum that doesn't know me at all! People seem nice... there is hope for me yet!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Welcome Samantha and CJ!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

*bounces into thread to wave to all the new people* 

Looks like I missed quite a bit :blink: 


MizzSnakeBite said:


> Oh Greenie! He's gonna play hard to get with you





barrel37 said:


> can't be giving it all away the minute I show up now can I?



Smart Lad 



MizzSnakeBite said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!! Oh, but you don't know the powers of Greenie!!  Most men, would LOVE to be in her cross-hairs!





barrel37 said:


> perhaps i can temp her and get me into the cross hairs lol






MizzSnakeBite said:


> She's quite the cougar
> 
> She loves to do all sorts of things
> 
> She's The Caulk Master and all eagerly bow before her.



Men with caulk.......I sure do luvs me a handy sort of guy


----------



## Samantha

Thanks for the welcome guys and girls. :happy:


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Hi Samantha and CJ - looks like we'll have a Scottish clique soon


----------



## Kinnaird

I'm more than happy with a Scottish enclave...

Sounds good to me!

Who knows what important Scottish issues we could discuss!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Mz Taz said:


> Hi Michael
> 
> I seriously could wave from front door and you could wave back
> 
> The Scots are on the surge Michael, B F Dave and me.





Kinnaird said:


> I'm more than happy with a Scottish enclave...
> 
> Sounds good to me!
> 
> Who knows what important Scottish issues we could discuss!




Welcome Mz Taz and Kinnaird  

There were already quite a few Scots on the site, some of us have been here for years


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW

Hi everyone. I'm Eija aka CuppyCake. I've been attending events in Toronto for years, been to the Vegas bash twice, and also 2 NJ Bashes. Because of that, I do know some of you, but not most!

I hope to meet more of you


----------



## maggie2

Hi,

I'm brand new here but have been reading like crazy. I love the attitude of those who post here and hope to be an active part of this forum. Here's the low-down on me...

Name: Marg
Age: 60
Music: Country, easy listening, jazz, blues, rock 'n roll, R & B etc.
Likes: my granddaughter, travel, learning new things, writing, reading, camping, nature, the ocean, family, people with a great sense of humor, food, sunshine, sunflowers, roosters, apples, (can you tell I'm country at heart), the Internet, my friends, decorating shows on tv, having fun
Dislikes: People who have a negative attitude about overweight people, gays, lesbians, etc....anyone who dislikes others because of their size or sexual orientation or their skin color etc.
About me: I'm the proud grandma of Katie, who just had her 13th birthday. The proud mom of three grown kids. Our son is the oldest. He's married, no kids and lives in the city (about two hours from us). Our daughter, who is also a bbw. She's married and lives here where we do and she and I are good buddies. Our youngest daughter, who also lives in the city. She's single but with a boyfriend. She's also a bbw and is the one who has Katie. 

I've been married to Fred for 41 years now and we have two dogs, Taz, who is a lhassa apso (sp?) and Einstein who is a terrible small terrior or some sort. We call him tiny whiney Einny. He has a real personality but can be a pain also. Oh well, we love him anyway.

I am an author and have written and published several books. I noticed that there are lots of writers here and I hope to get to chat with some of them on the forums.

Time to quit now and get busy. Glad I found this place and look forward to meeting the people here.

Marg


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

and strictly I was a Scot in Exile until I came back to the fold last year


----------



## trakster

Hi all,

Student here currently attending University of Waterloo, ON.
I'm in a co-op term right now, so I'm working in Toronto for a bit.

I entertain a large variety of hobbies.. Although school keeps me pretty busy.

I have got a girlfriend of greater than 2.6 years, and she is the Lady of my Life.


Yeah, that's pretty much it for now!

-Cheers


----------



## LovelyLiz

trakster said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Student here currently attending University of Waterloo, ON.
> I'm in a co-op term right now, so I'm working in Toronto for a bit.
> 
> I entertain a large variety of hobbies.. Although school keeps me pretty busy.
> 
> *I have got a girlfriend of greater than 2.6 years*, and she is the Lady of my Life.
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's pretty much it for now!
> 
> -Cheers



Wow, that's good - so she's almost out of the terrible two's! What will you do for her third birthday? 

Though, you know, I do think if you're in college it might be nice to find a girl more your age - but I guess I'm old fashioned like that. 

Kidding  Welcome trakster!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Welcome to all the newbies!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *bounces into thread to wave to all the new people*
> 
> Looks like I missed quite a bit :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart Lad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Men with caulk.......I sure do luvs me a handy sort of guy *



<snicker> Grout too??


----------



## Tad

trakster said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Student here currently attending University of Waterloo, ON.
> I'm in a co-op term right now, so I'm working in Toronto for a bit.



Welcome, and I hope it's a good work term--my one work term in the GTA was doing 12 hour shifts up north or the airport....I think that might have been the longest four months of my life!

-Tad (UW grad back when you were probably in diapers)


----------



## Aust99

Hello there... lot's of new people.. yay!!


----------



## jj_frap

Name: Josh

Age: 26

Location: Ontario

Profession: Student/Phone Jockey/Retired Semi-Pro Poker Player

Music: Rock, metal, prog, folk

Likes: Reading, Politics, Philosophy, Gaming, Music, Fox Cartoons, Big Bang Theory, Cards/Poker/Gambling, Long walks, Hugo Chavez, Caffeine, Liquor, Editorial/Political writing, miniputt, hockey (Let's go Pens!), cheap laptops that sacrifice useless doodads for a decent video card

Dislikes: Fundamentalists, Bigots, Being clumsy, Stephen Harper, Gary Bettman, Sunbelt teams with no fan base winning the Stanley Cup, First-Person and Third-Person Shooters, Tobacco, Cheap laptops that hide their inept videocards

About me: Poli-sci student and all-around urbane geek with social justice and a great left hook. I've lurked here for years and registered because I'm having issues getting the chatroom to work; now that I'm here I suppose I'll stick around.


----------



## traceg

Name:Tracy Location:Castlegar BC Canada Age:42Profession:Selfemployed Music:Classic rock& New country 
Likes:Eating,cooking,camping,movies and Big Beautiful Woman 
Dislikes:Rude people!
About me: I am a 280lb easy going guy who thought i would join and hopefully make a few new friends


----------



## barrel37

oh what have i gotten myself into


----------



## BIGTXG

Hi everyone!

My name is Gary. I'm 47 and live in Arlington Heights, Illinois.
Some of my interests include looking for my sweet special SSBBW, swimming, cooking, hotrods/motorcross, stand-up comedy, and music (mostly country and classic rock). Also, I much prefer getting a phone call over an email any time.

 

View attachment nd620128.jpg


View attachment nd620129.jpg


View attachment nd620125.jpg


View attachment nd620130.jpg


----------



## Lamia

Welcome Gary!!  Awesome pictures love that tats!


----------



## tubby

Hi everyone,

I've been thin my entire life. I was blessed with a fast metabolism and height, which helped keep my weight down. Now, at 18, I'm 6'1" and 140 pounds. With the help of a BBW friend I am looking to gain some weight over the summer, to see what it feels like to be overweight. Hopefully I will be able to appreciate what so many on here go through every day once I experience it myself. I will also experience the "joy" of dieting afterward. I've been able to lose 5-10 pounds fairly quickly, but this will be a whole different game.

I'm from the Atlanta area by the way, and I enjoy hanging out with friends, hiking, skiing, the usual. I will aim to begin my gaining in late May and wrap it up by early September. Wish me luck:eat1:


----------



## CastingPearls

Where do I begin? I've been unapologetically fat my entire life. Opinionated with a laugh-out-personality. Unrepentant flirt. Platinum blonde and brown-eyed. VERY briefly a former plus-size model. Have been working on and off on a documentary on body-image for the past ten years. It may not get off the ground but I've met a lot of awesome people along the way.

I'm very direct. I like spirited debate. I like assertive but not overbearing people. I'm drawn to eccentrics like a moth to a flame which is good since I attract them too. I drink diet Pepsi and eat cheesecake just to piss people off. You're welcome to call me a hypocrite. I'll probably blow you a kiss.

I LOVE food. Fine dining diamonds and pearls and oysters rockerfeller AND sports bars hot wings and beer. I also love dirty jokes and fine literature. Hello Kitty, foo-foo drinks with umbrellas and filthy Bombay Sapphire martinis. I like fluffy feather pillows and big sturdy beds. I've been compared to Zsa-Zsa Gabor so many times half my friends call me Dahling.
I''m a ruthless gameboard player but suck at poker and usually end up in a thong and my pearls. 

I'd like to think there's a happy medium between extreme fat fascism and fat people who are interested in nutrition and health. I don't condemn either. I'd say I fit somewhere in the middle. 

Although married to an FA lately he and I are not seeing eye to eye and I think it's because although I lost a significant amount of weight due to long-term illness (I'm recovering nicely) and while I'm still a SSBBW and always attracted a lot of attention, he's gotten very insecure lately for the first time ever. He's wonderful but I think I changed a lot and his passivity has made me rethink my life. As in, I need to experience things for myself if he isn't willing or interested in doing them with me. And part of that starts here.


----------



## littlefairywren

Hello, and a friendly wave to our newest members 

@CastingPearls....what a fantastic intro!


----------



## Dolce

As far as I can see, this is the gate of entry to Dimensions. So, hello Dimensions? I'm a 25 y/o American woman that enjoys this site and all the intelligent posters that flock to it. 

Grazie, 

Dolce


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome Dolce from one noob to another.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Welcome Gary, Tubby, CastingPearls and Dolce!!
:bow:


----------



## Nutty

Hi everyone I'm Nutty and im nuts over ssbbws! Im a dude and i enjoy good humor!


----------



## Nutty

Heres me goofing around with a photo program. (Warning I look ridiculous). 

View attachment Photo on 2009-12-24 at 22.42.jpg


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Ha ha ha.... Nice pic!

Welcome Nutty!

:bow:


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

welcome all the new ladies and gents to the Monkeyhouse - not that we're curious but...


----------



## Munchausen

Hey all, I've been a lurker here for years, but only yesterday worked up the courage to join the forum. I'm nineteen as of tomorrow, and have been an FA for as long as I can remember (which, considering my short life, is quite a ways ha ha). I have black hair and green eyes. I'm about six feet tall and weigh between one forty and one fifty. I love rock music and sci-fi movies. I'm a student at the University of Washington currently, but that may change. I'm working toward a career in special effects. If anybody wants to know anything about me, feel free to ask and I'll be happy to answer what I can. And I'm scared to post a picture until someone asks me. Sorry, kinda shy. :blush:
On a different note altogether, ladies I don't wanna sound like a creep, but you're all so amazing for posting here. I love the confidence.
Over and out for now.


----------



## AnnieMac

Hey everyone,
I'm Annie i just wanted to say hi and im excited to meet everyone!

-Annie Mac


----------



## CastingPearls

AnnieMac said:


> Hey everyone,
> I'm Annie i just wanted to say hi and im excited to meet everyone!
> 
> -Annie Mac


Hi Annie - Welcome


----------



## hot'n fluffy

CastingPearls said:


> I''m a ruthless gameboard player but suck at poker and usually end up in a thong and my pearls.



You sound like the ideal adversary!!


----------



## CastingPearls

hot'n fluffy said:


> You sound like the ideal adversary!!


LOL Hot and Fluffy--with lots and lots of butter?


----------



## CastingPearls

Munchausen said:


> Hey all, I've been a lurker here for years, but only yesterday worked up the courage to join the forum. I'm nineteen as of tomorrow, and have been an FA for as long as I can remember (which, considering my short life, is quite a ways ha ha). I have black hair and green eyes. I'm about six feet tall and weigh between one forty and one fifty. I love rock music and sci-fi movies. I'm a student at the University of Washington currently, but that may change. I'm working toward a career in special effects. If anybody wants to know anything about me, feel free to ask and I'll be happy to answer what I can. And I'm scared to post a picture until someone asks me. Sorry, kinda shy. :blush:
> On a different note altogether, ladies I don't wanna sound like a creep, but you're all so amazing for posting here. I love the confidence.
> Over and out for now.


I forgot to say hello to you Munch. I'm new too. Don't stay in the shadows too much. Come out and play.


----------



## KellyKISS

:kiss2:Hey, thought I would introduce myself. I am Kelly KISS. Native Texan. MAJOR KISS fan, (nah really?) animal lover and BBW. I am not so good about writing about myself... IDK what to say except I am 5"9" and 250 lbs. A single Mom to two teenagers who keep me on my toes. I love live music, particularly Kiss, Rick Springfield, Bowling for Soup... the list goes on & on. I am single, oh did I say that already? Sure did.. blonde moment, lol. (not to offend anyone!) I have tattoos and a few piercings, and also have a crazy sense of humor at times. I can also be serious when required. I am a web & print model as well. Always on the lookout for my knight in shining armor... after all these years I never have found him! Looking to make friends... I really don't have many people I'd consider friends. My parents are both deceased and they were my best friends. Uhm, anyways now that I've talked your arms of, I think I'll go for now. Looking forward to talking with some of you!! <3, KK


----------



## CastingPearls

KellyKISS said:


> :kiss2:Hey, thought I would introduce myself. I am Kelly KISS. Native Texan. MAJOR KISS fan, (nah really?) animal lover and BBW. I am not so good about writing about myself... IDK what to say except I am 5"9" and 250 lbs. A single Mom to two teenagers who keep me on my toes. I love live music, particularly Kiss, Rick Springfield, Bowling for Soup... the list goes on & on. I am single, oh did I say that already? Sure did.. blonde moment, lol. (not to offend anyone!) I have tattoos and a few piercings, and also have a crazy sense of humor at times. I can also be serious when required. I am a web & print model as well. Always on the lookout for my knight in shining armor... after all these years I never have found him! Looking to make friends... I really don't have many people I'd consider friends. My parents are both deceased and they were my best friends. Uhm, anyways now that I've talked your arms of, I think I'll go for now. Looking forward to talking with some of you!! <3, KK


Welcome Kelly! I think you'll love it here.


----------



## hot'n fluffy

CastingPearls said:


> LOL Hot and Fluffy--with lots and lots of butter?



as much as you would like, it makes things slippery, and fun!


----------



## KellyKISS

Thank you very much!! I wonder if many ppl on here are in Texas?? Maybe I'll find out!!


----------



## KellyKISS

Heya Munch =) How are you? Saw your post and just HAD* to say Hi. Don't be a stranger, K?


----------



## KellyKISS

Oh, and howzabout posting a picture, preeeety pleeease?


----------



## CastingPearls

Yes, Munch---Picture pretty please???


----------



## spiritangel

hugs and welcome to all the new members sooo many in the couple of weeks I was computerless so hugs and welcome


----------



## Munchausen

Hey, Munch again.
Thanks so much for askin for a picture, and I'll try not to be shy. Not really sure what to say other than I put up a profile picture, it's from last year, but I'm kinda short on pictures right now. Oh and my avatar is some of my art.
Thanks again for the interest, I really appreciate it. You guys are awesome.


----------



## Nutty

Munchausen said:


> Hey, Munch again.
> Thanks so much for askin for a picture, and I'll try not to be shy. Not really sure what to say other than I put up a profile picture, it's from last year, but I'm kinda short on pictures right now. Oh and my avatar is some of my art.
> Thanks again for the interest, I really appreciate it. You guys are awesome.



No need to be shy! I always post random pics of myself!
Heres me trying to be Robert de Niro. "You talking to me?" 

View attachment Photo on 2010-04-15 at 00.49.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Nutty said:


> No need to be shy! I always post random pics of myself!
> Heres me trying to be Robert de Niro. "You talking to me?"


You need a helluva lot more wrinkles on your forehead to pull THAT one off, Nutman. Forget Puggle. Think Shar pei.


----------



## Nutty

Like this? 

View attachment toy-chinese-shar-pei-0003.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Nutty said:


> Like this?


Exactly. Very Deniro-esque. I can almost hear him say, "I made him an offer he couldn't refuse."


----------



## Nutty

"Say hello to my little friend!" 

View attachment MobsterDog.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

Welcome to all the new folks! Hope you find and share some good ideas around these parts!


----------



## succubus_dxb

Munchausen said:


> Hey, Munch again.
> Thanks so much for askin for a picture, and I'll try not to be shy. Not really sure what to say other than I put up a profile picture, it's from last year, but I'm kinda short on pictures right now. Oh and my avatar is some of my art.
> Thanks again for the interest, I really appreciate it. You guys are awesome.




ohhhh...how cute are you! :wubu:


----------



## Munchausen

Hey thanks for the encouraging words and pic Nutty... and succubus_dxb, thanks a bunch for that, you're definitely cute as well, although I don't think cute carries all the connotations I'm lookin for... more along the lines of pretty... hmmm... that didn't quite cut it either... I'll work on that...


----------



## CastingPearls

Nutty said:


> "Say hello to my little friend!"


Massive Win


----------



## Nutty

hehehe i thought this was a riot! 

View attachment funny-dog.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

I'd give you reps for that but I'm all out. How about a hug? (((Nutty)))


----------



## Nutty

hugs are always good to!


----------



## Linda

Nutty said:


> hehehe i thought this was a riot!



Hilarious


----------



## Lucia

Hey all! New here....Figured I'd try something new out and meet new people!
About me:
Name: Lucia
Age: 24
Location: Philly, PA
Profession: Business Owner
Music: Rock, Classic Rock, 90's Alternative, or anything that sounds good!
Likes: Nice people, Intelligence, My cuddly hubby (lol), Debates
Dislikes: Ignorance, Conceited People, Being Bored
About me: Sweet, funny, just want to be respected despite my weight!
Picture: See below =) 

View attachment 21579_1368875583604_1283131298_1082807_1652053_n.jpg


View attachment Photo_00006.jpg


----------



## savage4ssbbw

Hello everyone!
It's been great to be here and I'll take some time to introduce myself.

Name: savage4ssbbw
Age: 35
Location: Canada
Profession: DJ, radio show host, blogger, actor
Music: Hip hop, R&B, rock, reggae, funk, soul, electro, house & classic country
Likes: Good music, good food, movies, television shows & meeting people (especially ssbbw) 
Dislikes: Arrogance, intolerance, stagnation, racism, sizism 
About me: I'm 5'11", 200lbs. I'm an eccentric & eclectic artist that likes things in excess. I was an FA since childhood but didn't really know it or admit it to myself until later in life when my attention was drawn to bigger women. I'm happy this site is around for me to interact with beautiful women and admirers. I'm single and hoping to meet a ssbbw to grow older and bigger with  

View attachment n689240636_5290558_4484.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

Hiya to the new folks...welcome all


----------



## CastingPearls

Hi new people! Welcome! I'm one too!!!


----------



## BigBellyJenKC

Hello everyone!
It's been great to be here and I'll take some time to introduce myself.

Name: BigBellyJenKC
Age: 32
Location: KCMO
Profession: Bill Collector, don't hold it against me 
Music: Eclectic mix of oldies, 80's, pop, rock
Likes: Reading, shopping, cooking, eating, movies 
Dislikes: Fish, strawberries, jeans that don't fit 
About me: I'm a married bisexual swinger. My lovely husband is a SSBHM. I'm on that BBW/SSBBW edge at 310lbs 5'5 size 28-30w. I'm looking for friendly people, fa's and interesting interaction. 
I don't have a traditional computer I use my iPhone and I haven't figured out how to upload a picture yet. When I do I'll upload some.


----------



## fatlane

Hello to all the new folks!


----------



## FurryPL

Hello everyone! 

Name: Camil
Age: 18
Location: Poland
Profession: Furry ;P
Music: Club music, sometimes music like Gorillaz etc. 
Likes: BBW's, PS3 games, Saint Seiya, driving and travelling


----------



## Linda

Welcome everyone.....buckle up.


----------



## Nutty

Hi and enjoy yourselves on the forums!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Welcome one - Welcome all - join the fun - join the ball


----------



## CastingPearls

Hello hello newbies.


----------



## Munchausen

Okay, so I talked to some people, and it sounds like lots of people like tattoos, so I'm gonna attempt to post a picture of mine.... not sure if it'll work though. I've never done this before.

Anyway here's attempt number one. Sorry picture's huge. Feedback is welcome.

Thanks Again. 

View attachment Tattoo.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Munchausen said:


> Okay, so I talked to some people, and it sounds like lots of people like tattoos, so I'm gonna attempt to post a picture of mine.... not sure if it'll work though. I've never done this before.
> 
> Anyway here's attempt number one. Sorry picture's huge. Feedback is welcome.
> 
> Thanks Again.


Wow. Looks VERY H.R. Giger. Was that the inspiration?


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Wow - that is some tat!

Very impressive - and I'm guessing quite sore while it was being done


----------



## Nutty

That is quite a tattoo...... or maybe its not a tattoo :blink:.

Nah joking. nice tattoo dude


----------



## Munchausen

Hey thanks you guys for likin it.

H.R. Giger wasn't my inspiration for it. I thought I was bein pretty original when I drew it up (guess I was wrong ha ha). But now that you say that I checked some stuff out and it's pretty awesome.

Oh, and it was the longest four and a half hours of my life . I love it though, my artist was amazing, and already got plans for the next ones. All you girls out there that have lower back tattoos are my heroes. That part hurts so bad.

Anybody else have any ink? Or like ink? Or is there a thread I should be asking this in elsewhere?


----------



## LovelyLiz

Munchausen said:


> Anybody else have any ink? Or like ink? Or is there a thread I should be asking this in elsewhere?



Here is The Tattoo thread! Perfect place to see other people's tattoos and talk about them. 

I found it just by going to the "Search" feature up top and typing in "tattoos". That can be a good way of seeing whether there are some threads of interest to you on a specific topic. Hope that helps!


----------



## Nutty

Nutty sees no evil, hears no evil, and speaks no evil. 

View attachment Photo on 2010-04-21 at 00.58.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2010-04-21 at 00.58 #2.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2010-04-21 at 00.58 #3.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Munchausen said:


> Hey thanks you guys for likin it.
> 
> H.R. Giger wasn't my inspiration for it. I thought I was bein pretty original when I drew it up (guess I was wrong ha ha). But now that you say that I checked some stuff out and it's pretty awesome.
> 
> Oh, and it was the longest four and a half hours of my life . I love it though, my artist was amazing, and already got plans for the next ones. All you girls out there that have lower back tattoos are my heroes. That part hurts so bad.
> 
> Anybody else have any ink? Or like ink? Or is there a thread I should be asking this in elsewhere?


I could never get a tat on my lower back. Waaaay too sensitive. I like body art but I'm the only holdout in my family.


----------



## somikochan

Hi Everyone 
I'm Bethany and I'm new here but I was told that is a great place to chat and meet some new friends so that is what I'm here to do If you would like to talk please feel free to drop me a line :happy: I will try to be on every day I'll talk to you later.:wubu:


----------



## Munchausen

CastingPearls said:


> I could never get a tat on my lower back. Waaaay too sensitive. I like body art but I'm the only holdout in my family.



That's alright, glad you still like tattoos and the like anyway. On the plus side, if you do end up gettin anything, it's the best kind of pain there is. And unless you actually make it a point to describe the pain in your head, it's really hard to remember exactly what it felt like. (I'm pretty sure that's what makes it easier for people to get excited about getting more done.)


----------



## CastingPearls

Munchausen said:


> That's alright, glad you still like tattoos and the like anyway. On the plus side, if you do end up gettin anything, it's the best kind of pain there is. And unless you actually make it a point to describe the pain in your head, it's really hard to remember exactly what it felt like. (I'm pretty sure that's what makes it easier for people to get excited about getting more done.)


There is a fine line between pain and pleasure.

I think I just haven't found anything to commit to not to mention the fact that I'm a woman of extremes and if everybody I know is any example, tattoos are like potato chips--can't stop at just one.


----------



## Munchausen

CastingPearls said:


> There is a fine line between pain and pleasure.
> 
> I think I just haven't found anything to commit to not to mention the fact that I'm a woman of extremes and if everybody I know is any example, tattoos are like potato chips--can't stop at just one.



Yeah, I think the hardest part is findin somethin that means enough to you to put on your body for the rest of your life. I'd hate to regret a tattoo.

And it's true, they're just as addicting as potato chips. Ha ha.

Can I ask what other extremes you mentioned?


----------



## CastingPearls

Munchausen said:


> Yeah, I think the hardest part is findin somethin that means enough to you to put on your body for the rest of your life. I'd hate to regret a tattoo.
> 
> And it's true, they're just as addicting as potato chips. Ha ha.
> 
> Can I ask what other extremes you mentioned?


Extremes--Passions--I'm not lukewarm about anything. Life is a feast and the world is my oyster. Extreme opinions, moods and humors and not above admitting that I can be a hypocrite or take myself too seriously.


----------



## hal84

Hey,

Guess I'm here for for the obvious reason I like woman with alittle more meat on their bones. Like to say hello and I hope you are having a wonderful day.


----------



## Warrior8196

I finally made it here to the Best FA and BBW Forum that I have ever seen!!

Name: Chris
Age: 38
Location: Brantford, Ontario
Profession: Own Construction Company
Music: Rock, metal and even some Country
Likes: Films, clubs, gigs, drinking, lacrosse, baseball and Big Beautiful Women!
Dislikes: Liars, posers and wannabes
About me: I'm 38, love BBW and SSBBW, newly single and loving it!
picture:

Its attached!:smitten:


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome Hal and Warrior!


----------



## SuperSizedAngie

Name: Angie K
Age: 19
Location: Austin, TX
Profession: Student, Webmodel, PhoneSexGirl
Music: Rock, instrumental, techno, occasional pop song
Likes: Reading, writing, mathematics, manga, other assorted nerdstuff, kink, fetish, facesitting, gaining, baking, food science, yoga, bellydancing (yes, I've had lessons for two years,) having fun with friends, exploring life as a Super-Sizer!!!!, etc. 
Dislikes: I have very few, actually. I don't particularly care for cigarettes. 
About me: I'm just over 400lbs, I'm a senior working towards a degree in Natural Science, and I just turned 19!! I've always been a large and lovely girl, and I love showing off all of my curves! I have so much fun spending time with my big friends and having a blast with the different guys I meet!!! 
picture: [image]http://www.photohostess.com/files/cb600a0zm7mkdfj4ma8x.jpg[/image]


----------



## gobettiepurple

Name: *You can call me Bettie for now . . . *
Age: *25*
Location: *Walnut, CA*
Profession: *Studying to become a teacher*
Music: *Classic Rock, my favorite Band of all time is Queen "Fat bottom girls you make the rockin' world go 'round"!*
Likes: *Reading, swimming, hiking, pizza, the color purple [not the band, the color, lol], and trying to read people's minds . . . *
Dislikes: *"People who are intolerant of other people's cultures and the dutch"*
About me: *I like fast music and fast cars, and I am a vintage soul with old-fashioned values. *


----------



## spiritangel

welcome welcome welcome to all the newbies  although I still feel like a newbie myself


----------



## CastingPearls

spiritangel said:


> welcome welcome welcome to all the newbies  although I still feel like a newbie myself


Wow! For some reason I thought you'd been here forever.


----------



## Dasanati

Somewhat new not only to this forum, but to forums in general, I suppose. 
I definitely would not say that I am a shy person of sorts, but it is more that I wonder about my dedication to getting wrapped up in the figurative dimensions of any forum. 

However... I like this community from what I have read and heard thus far. It is refreshing and admirable not only because of the empowerment for bbw/bhm's, but it also openly denies and defies the constructed image of how a woman should be which brings about an element of feminism that makes me happy. So, I would say that if there was any forum on here that I feel I could become a part of, it would be this one.
My name is Alex by the way. A pleasure to be here, of course.
However, to fulfill formalities in case anyone may happen to read this...

Name: Alex
Age: 20
Location: San Francisco, CA
Profession: Student/Filmmaker
Music: Everything except country and mainstream rap. I have a particular love for symphonic metal and anything with bagpipes in it. -chuckle-
Likes: Human sexuality, psychology, history, habits, emotions, mannerisms, and other odd aspects of what it means to be human. I also love films, stories, the tiny things in life that people ignore, photography, and anything expressive really. I also love cooking and exploring other useful skills needed in life, haha. (To be extremely specific though... British shows, Irish history, Charles Dickens, dead Russian authors, games in all their forms, etc. (There is simply too much to list.))
Dislikes: Narrow-minded thinking, embrace of unintelligence, Ayn Rand, unsolicited pretentiousness, arrogance, and convoluted social traditions.
About me: Well, a decent summary of who I am as a person can be accurately picked up upon through the aforementioned topics, but I would say that I am just a short Irishman who has a love for nearly everything in life. I am a hopeless romantic through and through and I admit to being a sexual person who has a deep love for larger women, to say the least. That is me in a nutshell, I suppose. -chuckle-


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Welcome Bettie, Chris et al. - and there'll be no dissing of the Dutch around here, in fact I'm sure there are some Dutch lovelies out there somewhere

Tot Ziens


----------



## gobettiepurple

*OMG, I knew if I quoted Austin Powers that someone would get mad!

I have nothing against the Dutch, I just think its a funny quote. My apologies to all those who are, were or are related to the Dutch! :doh:*


----------



## LovelyLiz

gobettiepurple said:


> *OMG, I knew if I quoted Austin Powers that someone would get mad!
> 
> I have nothing against the Dutch, I just think its a funny quote. My apologies to all those who are, were or are related to the Dutch! :doh:*



Don't sweat it. The Dutch have great senses of humor. 

Welcome!


----------



## Munchausen

To all you newbies like me, welcome, make yourselves comfortable, and enjoy (I have  ).

To all of you that have been around for more than the month, do people generally join at the same rate that they have been? It seems like a lot of people in a short time. I don't know, maybe I'm still just in shock about the size of this community.

Did I just make a funny? Crap. Anyway, nice seeing new faces.


----------



## Dasanati

Somewhat new not only to this forum, but to forums in general, I suppose. 
I definitely would not say that I am a shy person of sorts, but it is more that I wonder about my dedication to getting wrapped up in the figurative dimensions of any forum. 

However... I like this community from what I have read and heard thus far. It is refreshing and admirable not only because of the empowerment for bbw/bhm's, but it also openly denies and defies the constructed image of how a woman should be which brings about an element of feminism that makes me happy. So, I would say that if there was any forum on here that I feel I could become a part of, it would be this one.
My name is Alex by the way. A pleasure to be here, of course.
However, to fulfill formalities in case anyone may happen to read this...

Name: Alex
Age: 20
Location: San Francisco, CA
Profession: Student/Filmmaker
Music: Everything except country and mainstream rap. I have a particular love for symphonic metal and anything with bagpipes in it. -chuckle-
Likes: Human sexuality, psychology, history, habits, emotions, mannerisms, and other odd aspects of what it means to be human. I also love films, stories, the tiny things in life that people ignore, photography, and anything expressive really. I also love cooking and exploring other useful skills needed in life, haha. (To be extremely specific though... British shows, Irish history, Charles Dickens, dead Russian authors, games in all their forms, etc. (There is simply too much to list.))
Dislikes: Narrow-minded thinking, embrace of unintelligence, Ayn Rand, unsolicited pretentiousness, arrogance, and convoluted social traditions.
About me: Well, a decent summary of who I am as a person can be accurately picked up upon through the aforementioned topics, but I would say that I am just a short Irishman who has a love for nearly everything in life. 

View attachment Upload2.jpg


----------



## MissAshley

My name is Ashley. I am 25 from Indiana. I am in college studying journalism hoping to become an editor of a women's magazine when I graduate.

First off, I want to say that I am NOT a big girl, but I am very interested in size acceptance because body image and promoting self esteem happens to a personal platform of mine in which I will be using in my participation in the Miss In. USA pageant later this year. I hope that I am still welcome here, even though I am thin. I am all about heath at every size and loving who you are.

Other than that, I love writing, web design, volunteering, blogging, poetry, scrap booking, and a whole bunch of other stuff lol.

This looks like a nice forum!


----------



## AnnMarie

MissAshley said:


> My name is Ashley. I am 25 from Indiana. I am in college studying journalism hoping to become an editor of a women's magazine when I graduate.
> 
> First off, I want to say that I am NOT a big girl, but I am very interested in size acceptance because body image and promoting self esteem happens to a personal platform of mine in which I will be using in my participation in the Miss In. USA pageant later this year. I hope that I am still welcome here, even though I am thin. I am all about heath at every size and loving who you are.
> 
> Other than that, I love writing, web design, volunteering, blogging, poetry, scrap booking, and a whole bunch of other stuff lol.
> 
> This looks like a nice forum!



Welcome to the board, and I'm glad you're here. Anyone is welcome as long as they're respectful and understanding of our board and varying opinions.


----------



## AnnMarie

Dasanati said:


> Somewhat new not only to this forum, but to forums in general, I suppose.
> I definitely would not say that I am a shy person of sorts, but it is more that I wonder about my dedication to getting wrapped up in the figurative dimensions of any forum.
> 
> However... I like this community from what I have read and heard thus far. It is refreshing and admirable not only because of the empowerment for bbw/bhm's, but it also openly denies and defies the constructed image of how a woman should be which brings about an element of feminism that makes me happy. So, I would say that if there was any forum on here that I feel I could become a part of, it would be this one.
> My name is Alex by the way. A pleasure to be here, of course.
> However, to fulfill formalities in case anyone may happen to read this...
> 
> Name: Alex
> Age: 20
> Location: San Francisco, CA
> Profession: Student/Filmmaker
> Music: Everything except country and mainstream rap. I have a particular love for symphonic metal and anything with bagpipes in it. -chuckle-
> Likes: Human sexuality, psychology, history, habits, emotions, mannerisms, and other odd aspects of what it means to be human. I also love films, stories, the tiny things in life that people ignore, photography, and anything expressive really. I also love cooking and exploring other useful skills needed in life, haha. (To be extremely specific though... British shows, Irish history, Charles Dickens, dead Russian authors, games in all their forms, etc. (There is simply too much to list.))
> Dislikes: Narrow-minded thinking, embrace of unintelligence, Ayn Rand, unsolicited pretentiousness, arrogance, and convoluted social traditions.
> About me: Well, a decent summary of who I am as a person can be accurately picked up upon through the aforementioned topics, but I would say that I am just a short Irishman who has a love for nearly everything in life.



Welcome - love the pictures, great atmosphere and feeling.


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome Ashley! Welcome Alex. Nice pic.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Dasanati said:


> Name: Alex
> Age: 20
> Location: San Francisco, CA
> Profession: Student/Filmmaker
> Music: Everything except country and mainstream rap. I have a particular love for symphonic metal and anything with bagpipes in it. -chuckle-
> Likes: Human sexuality, psychology, history, habits, emotions, mannerisms, and other odd aspects of what it means to be human. I also love films, stories, the tiny things in life that people ignore, photography, and anything expressive really. I also love cooking and exploring other useful skills needed in life, haha. (To be extremely specific though... British shows, Irish history, Charles Dickens, dead Russian authors, games in all their forms, etc. (There is simply too much to list.))
> Dislikes: Narrow-minded thinking, embrace of unintelligence, Ayn Rand, unsolicited pretentiousness, arrogance, and convoluted social traditions.
> About me: Well, a decent summary of who I am as a person can be accurately picked up upon through the aforementioned topics, but I would say that I am just a short Irishman who has a love for nearly everything in life.



You had me at "dead Russian authors".... :wubu: 

Welcome!


----------



## CastingPearls

mcbeth said:


> You had me at "dead Russian authors".... :wubu:
> 
> Welcome!


I was thinking the same exact thing....Great minds....LOL


----------



## Magnus1967

Hi, everyone--I've been reading this board since the '90s but didn't join until recently. I feel like I know a lot of you just by reading your posts over the years. I definitely feel comfortable here already.

Name: Magnus.
Age: 43.
Location: Sonoma County, SF Bay Area.

Profession: Retired software executive.

Music: Pop ambient, psy-fi ambient, female vocalists, 1980's New Wave.

Likes: Besides living with my lovely wife/twin soul and practicing my spirituality, I enjoy guy stuff. Sports cars, motorcycles, audiophile listening, wine tasting.

Dislikes: Beans, Facebook infidelities, mean doctors, swallowing pills.

About me: I am 6'3", weigh 275, have a big frame and a square head (Scandinavian descent), and often sound like Mr. Data from Star Trek:TNG because I am such a literal communicator and am also an English junkie/mathematician/logician. I lettered in debate in high school and was the top writer in my major in collegeso much so, in fact, they waived the English requirement for my graduation. 

My BBW acceptance/FA philosophy: I have a deep appreciation for women in general, so I like them in all shapes and sizes, including my wife's size, whatever it may be.

Nice to meet all of you! Best, Magnus


----------



## PlumpnessLover

Hey everyone!

I'm Jon. 19, and currently a student in New York, hoping to become a writer one day. I'm majoring in Creative Writing. 

It's only been recently that I've come to realize that larger girls are beautiful. My mother is a heath-a-holic; constant carb counting, working out, etc. She constantly told me that the skinnier you are, the better you are. After my frist girlfriend, I thought otherwise.

I don't really know what else to say. I've been a lurker here for about a year or so. 

Hope everything's good with everyone!


----------



## littlefairywren

Hello and welcome to the newest peoples! :happy:


----------



## chubbylilbelly

Name: Jenny
Age: 20
Location: North East
Profession: Student
Music: Basically anything, I'd like to think I'm relatively open-minded... though I do listen to mostly pop and rock
Likes: Movies (the Boondock Saints, Fight Club and The Proposal to name the current top 3), Reading - specifically James Joyce, ice cream, Cooking, and Roller Coasters 
Dislikes: Driving, cloudy days, bugs, empty refrigerators
About me: I'm a 20 year old bbw who has been gaining lately and doesn't mind all that much. I'm terrible with computers, though I did, after some difficulty, manage to upload a recent pic as my profile. So far this site has been wonderful


----------



## Moonshadow_Girl

*New member here. My name is Mercy, I'm 42, and a happily married SSBBW. I have a great family, great friends, and a great job as a Legal Secretary here in Northern California. (I'm a lucky gal!) I enjoy reading many things from the daily paper, to True Crime and political intrigues. My favorite movie is The Godfather and in my past life I used to play violin, flute, and alto sax. (I credit music with my excellent math skills). My DH and I are eagerly awaiting the third season of 1 vs 100 on Xbox (Yes, I'm a geek-and a Gleek!).*


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Hello Moonshadow and chubblylilbelly

sorry I'm a bit distracted by that gorgeous tum of chubbylilbelly - it needs rubbed:wubu:


----------



## Voyageur

Name: Voyageur

Age: 39

Location: Orlando, FL

Profession: Secretary

Music: 80's, Pop, Rock Opera, Musical Theater, International, Mariah Carey, Josh Groban, Michael Buble, Erasure, lots more!

Likes: God, France, Jane Austen, Food, Travel, Philanthropy, the finer things in life, Magazines, James Bond, Men who look hot in suits, Self help books, Libraries and Bookstores, watching T.V., Guns, Fast cars, Rollercoasters

Dislikes: abuse of any kind, controllers/manipulators, people who dis God, bad drivers, rudeness, cheapness/poverty mentality, sleazy oversexed men/women

I found this board because I did a search on fat people SCUBA diving. I want to get certified this year. I just joined a gym so I can get my cardio in order as I get winded too easily. Not a good thing when you're basically on life support underwater, LOL!


----------



## spiritangel

welcome everyone


----------



## ErrataStigmata

Name: Ruby
Age: 19
Location: Jersey! 
Profession: Student, cashier, hoping to add barista and porn star eventually.
Music: Don't even get me started. The easy way is this: http://www.last.fm/user/erratasonata but if you don't want to click a link, then... The Dear Hunter, Elliott Smith, The Beatles, The Knife, HORSE the Band, The Fall of Troy, The Dresden Dolls/Amanda Palmer, Why?, Explosions in the Sky, Arcade Fire, Pixies, on and on forever.
Likes: Literature. Writing, preferably creative. A good film. Art. Sex--my friendships are no fun unless they have benefits. Thus, also like other sex positive people. Women, men, and everything in between. Intelligence. Hugs. Creativity.
Dislikes: Hmm...closeminded people. Ignorance. Much of mainstream culture. Sexual repression. Organized religion.

About me: I'm 5'0', 190-200ish, and thus pretty small by standards here I suppose, but I think I still fit in. I'm interested in all body types, and believe in the rights of everyone to live a life free of judgment, though I do still consider health a large priority; my weight's been steady for a few years, no interest in gaining and a passing interest in losing a bit. 

I'm almost done being a college freshman, currently a literature major with a concentration in creative writing, though I'm looking to pick up a double major. I have a chelsea! Which is buzzed everywhere but the bangs. I love it. Have to take my lip piercing out soon for work this summer, but come the full will repierce it, and hopefully get at least one tattoo, and start stetching my lobes. Love body mods. Anyway, hopefully this wasn't too long. I look forward to learning the ropes of this forum, meeting some lovely new people, and getting active!

The picture is the full version of my icon, haha. I am holding a handful of tiny pinecones. Don't ask. 

View attachment 24687_1405254217433_1414732172_1096353_3501051_n.jpg


----------



## kristineirl

I've never been one to introduce myself well, but here goes. 

Name: Kristine
Age: 21
Location: Long Beach, California

Profession: Admin of sorts for a newspaper no one reads

Music: Currently, I'm digging old Copeland, but on a more constant basis, it's Metallica, the Format, Mae, and 90s guilty pleasures. 

Likes: LOST, the little feeling in your belly when you're almost home, turning strangers into friends, feeding stray animals and sometimes taking them home, getting a new high score in ms. pacman, not working on fridays, equal rights, spending rainy and cloudy days in PJs, writing and sketching, making bad jokes

Dislikes: dishonesty, puns, onions, mushrooms, the little pebbles that get stuck in my holey shoes, taking myself too seriously. 

About me: I'm an open book.


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome welcome welcome!!!


----------



## Nutty

Hey all! Welcome to Dimensions!


----------



## Tad

Welcome Ruby and Kristi! (and all the other not quite as new new posters).

Kristi, in that pic your expression seems to match the feeling in your 'profession' description....I hope there are more cheery things going on in your life too!

And Ruby, what is with the tiny pinecones?


----------



## spiritangel

MissAshley said:


> My name is Ashley. I am 25 from Indiana. I am in college studying journalism hoping to become an editor of a women's magazine when I graduate.
> 
> First off, I want to say that I am NOT a big girl, but I am very interested in size acceptance because body image and promoting self esteem happens to a personal platform of mine in which I will be using in my participation in the Miss In. USA pageant later this year. I hope that I am still welcome here, even though I am thin. I am all about heath at every size and loving who you are.
> 
> Other than that, I love writing, web design, volunteering, blogging, poetry, scrap booking, and a whole bunch of other stuff lol.
> 
> This looks like a nice forum!




Yay a fellow scrapbooker, awesomeness and welcome


----------



## MissCantBeWrong

Name: Krystina

Age: 27

Location: Chicago suburbs

Profession: Funemployed, baby! I do volunteer at the library and park district events.

Music: I love it but my taste is pretty varied. I've been a fan of Third Eye Blind since I was 15 (seen 'em in concert 3x so far) as well as Ryan Adams (only once), Whiskeytown, Leona Naess, Ray Lamontagne, Jill Scott, Fall Out Boy, Nicole Atkins & the Sea, Neko Case, Faith No More, Opeth, Jimmy Eat World, Miranda Lambert, Kelly Clarkson, Lucinda Williams, A Tribe Called Quest, Cake, Elton John, John Mellencamp, Everclear, Tori Amos, etc...

Likes: Reading, funny boys, cute girls, eating - especially Vietnamese, Chinese, Italian or sushi, trivia games, going to farmers markets, hiking or jogging with my dog (an 11 year old Pit-Bull/German Shepherd mix), playing Xbox 360 and Nintendo Wii, weight-lifting, street festivals, volunteering, going to the zoo, being around puppies & babies, concerts, tequila shots, being weird, kissing people, watching TV shows (Chuck, How I Met Your Mother, Veronica Mars, Buffy, Firefly, Torchwood, Dr Who, Psych, L Word, Nurse Jackie, Gossip Girl), cheap wine and even cheaper purses. 

About me: I'm somewhat shy in real life around new people but that's led to me only hanging out with friends that I've had since grade/high school and I REALLY need to meet new people! 

I am 5'7" and 325 lbs which is down from an all-time high of 419 in November. In the name of honesty, I'll admit that I am looking to lose about 100lbs more due to Juvenile Rheumatoid Arthritis in my ankles and hips. 

Here's a really, REALLY bad cell phone picture from 6:30am this morning after I got back from a run with my pup.


----------



## kristineirl

Tad said:


> Kristi, in that pic your expression seems to match the feeling in your 'profession' description....I hope there are more cheery things going on in your life too!



That picture was taken while waiting for a bus, public transportation isn't the most exciting thing in the world :]


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Welcome Kristine and Krystina - loving your eclectic taste in music there, and welcome to the "separated" club


----------



## Surlysomething

MissCantBeWrong said:


> Name: Krystina
> 
> 
> Music: I love it but my taste is pretty varied. I've been a fan of Third Eye Blind since I was 15 (seen 'em in concert 3x so far) as well as Ryan Adams (only once), Whiskeytown, Leona Naess, Ray Lamontagne, Jill Scott, Fall Out Boy, Nicole Atkins & the Sea, Neko Case, Faith No More, Opeth, Jimmy Eat World, Miranda Lambert, Kelly Clarkson, Lucinda Williams, A Tribe Called Quest, Cake, Elton John, John Mellencamp, Everclear, Tori Amos, etc...




LOVE LOVE LOVE your taste in music! So many of my faves as well.
Welcome to the site.


----------



## rellis10

Hi everyone, I found this site while search for something else and it seems like an excellent place to chat with people similar to me. For a while i'v been quite insecure about my size so it'll be good to chat with people who dont judge like everybody else.


Name: Rick
Age: 21
Location: West Yorkshire, England

Music: Classic and Soft Rock, stuff like Bon Jovi, Bruce Springsteen, The Eagles and more modern bands such as The Killers, U2, Foo Fighters etc. I like other stuff too but Rock mainly. Not a fan of Rap and Dance though.

Likes: Writing, Music, TV, Films...your normal mixed bag really in terms of activities. TV shows i like are Lost (seriously cant get enough), Flash Forward, Firefly, Supernatural, Sactuary...lots of SciFi. I like films that make me think, but i need to see an explosion or a good old gunfight once in a while. What i like most of all though is Writing as i'll explain later.

Dislikes: Spiders, Heights, Rudeness and Lateness. I seriously cant stand people who insist on being rude and not taking other people's feelings into account.

About me: I'm a 21 one year old, i love music, computer games, films but most of all Writing as I said earlier. This has alot to do with my main hobby that is something called E-Fedding (too complicated to explain here, but i'd urge you to google it). I'm a naturally shy person, made more so by my size. I guess i'm hoping being around people like me will bring me out of my shell a bit.

picture:


----------



## littlefairywren

Hiya Rick, welcome to Dims!


----------



## rellis10

littlefairywren said:


> Hiya Rick, welcome to Dims!



Much appreciated, Little Fairy....I think i'm going to like it around here.


----------



## CastingPearls

rellis10 said:


> Much appreciated, Little Fairy....I think i'm going to like it around here.


Welcome and I think you'll like it around here as well!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Intrigued by E-Fedding


----------



## rellis10

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Intrigued by E-Fedding



A very brief decription would be: writing short stories based around a fictional character in order to win fictional wrestling matches against other characters. I used to do it for the wrestling aspect, now its pretty much all for the writing and competition.


----------



## Robbro

Name: Rob
Age: 25
Location: Texas, probably miles from anyone else in the state
Profession: Have one, haha!
Music: Classic Rock, Grunge, Texas Country, assorted bubble gum and rap, too much to list
Likes: Fun
Dislikes: No Fun

About me: Well let's see, where to begin? I would have to think I am very hard to classify here. I really enjoy seeing a girl gain, obviously when she enjoys it is ideal. Yet at the same time, I do not know that I could consider myself a feeder. By all means, if it was asked of me to feed a girl ice cream I would not object. I guess I'd have to consider myself a very good encourager if that makes sense. Putting that in laymen's terms I'd have to say that I would be the type of guy that would love to take you out to dinner and would always make sure to bring you your favorite treats for no reason at all  I absolutely love seeing a thin girl graduate into a more womanly body. I tend to err more on the lighter side of the scale, but certainly don't hold it against anyone if they like to go above and beyond!

However, there is a catch. I would not consider myself a feedee at all, but I am willing to enjoy the company of a girl who has a similar mindset as myself. So if that makes me a mutual gainer, so be it. I am really more into the whole aspect of seeing a girl gain weight, but if it is the right girl and she really enjoys "expanding my horizons" as well, then I would venture down that path to a point...and then see where it goes  I have put on some weight recently and am debating about keeping it around or getting back to my more familiar physique. I have gotten a lot of positive feedback on the gain, but it has primarily come from the next step up in the age bracket scale, which has been enjoyable oddly enough  It is almost like I channel some of my desire to be with a gaining girl to my own appetite, obviously fill out a little, and then get the satisfaction from the comments. I am not so sure it is that well received by everyone else, but oh well...why dwell on the negative :happy:

Another note, I am not looking for a hook-up; I prefer meaningful relationships. I do not know that I'd be anyone's dream guy, but at the same time I don't think many would be too disappointed with me, lol...then again, I have been wrong before  And I don't think that is a personal, but if it is deemed so feel free to delete it, haha. I felt it was more of a disclaimer, but whatever.

I really have to know and trust someone before going into lots of details, so if you really want to know more feel free to PM me. Obviously I am open to talking about this stuff with all of you like minded folks! I will try and scan the boards and chime in when I can.

I have kind of been aware of my preference for larger girls for quite some time. I remember being in highschool and checking out the weight stories etc. Hard to believe that was a decade ago 

Picture: As above, if we hit it off and I trust you, you will likely get pics at some point. Until then I shall enjoy the anonmymity of the boards!

Long intro aside, looking forward to being on the boards and hope to meet some nice folks!


----------



## kristineirl

rellis10 said:


> TV shows i like are Lost (seriously cant get enough)



Welcome :] and LOST is the best show to have ever existed


----------



## Blackjack

kristineirl said:


> Welcome :] and LOST is the best show to have ever existed



Spoken like someone who never saw _MST3K_, _Firefly_, or _Battlestar Galactica_.

That said, LOST is fucking awesome.


----------



## Ash

Blackjack said:


> Spoken like someone who never saw _MST3K_, _Firefly_, or _Battlestar Galactica_.
> 
> That said, LOST is fucking awesome.



Dude. We've been through this. LOST is BETTER. BETTER.

You have an incorrect.


----------



## Nutty

Hey welcome aboard rellis and Rob!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Robbro said:


> Name: Rob
> Age: 25
> Location: Texas, probably miles from anyone else in the state
> Profession: Have one, haha!
> Music: Classic Rock, Grunge, Texas Country, assorted bubble gum and rap, too much to list
> Likes: Fun
> Dislikes: No Fun
> 
> About me: Well let's see, where to begin? I would have to think I am very hard to classify here. I really enjoy seeing a girl gain, obviously when she enjoys it is ideal. Yet at the same time, I do not know that I could consider myself a feeder. By all means, if it was asked of me to feed a girl ice cream I would not object. I guess I'd have to consider myself a very good encourager if that makes sense. Putting that in laymen's terms I'd have to say that I would be the type of guy that would love to take you out to dinner and would always make sure to bring you your favorite treats for no reason at all  I absolutely love seeing a thin girl graduate into a more womanly body. I tend to err more on the lighter side of the scale, but certainly don't hold it against anyone if they like to go above and beyond!
> 
> However, there is a catch. I would not consider myself a feedee at all, but I am willing to enjoy the company of a girl who has a similar mindset as myself. So if that makes me a mutual gainer, so be it. I am really more into the whole aspect of seeing a girl gain weight, but if it is the right girl and she really enjoys "expanding my horizons" as well, then I would venture down that path to a point...and then see where it goes  I have put on some weight recently and am debating about keeping it around or getting back to my more familiar physique. I have gotten a lot of positive feedback on the gain, but it has primarily come from the next step up in the age bracket scale, which has been enjoyable oddly enough  It is almost like I channel some of my desire to be with a gaining girl to my own appetite, obviously fill out a little, and then get the satisfaction from the comments. I am not so sure it is that well received by everyone else, but oh well...why dwell on the negative :happy:
> 
> Another note, I am not looking for a hook-up; I prefer meaningful relationships. I do not know that I'd be anyone's dream guy, but at the same time I don't think many would be too disappointed with me, lol...then again, I have been wrong before  And I don't think that is a personal, but if it is deemed so feel free to delete it, haha. I felt it was more of a disclaimer, but whatever.
> 
> I really have to know and trust someone before going into lots of details, so if you really want to know more feel free to PM me. Obviously I am open to talking about this stuff with all of you like minded folks! I will try and scan the boards and chime in when I can.
> 
> I have kind of been aware of my preference for larger girls for quite some time. I remember being in highschool and checking out the weight stories etc. Hard to believe that was a decade ago
> 
> Picture: As above, if we hit it off and I trust you, you will likely get pics at some point. Until then I shall enjoy the anonmymity of the boards!
> 
> Long intro aside, looking forward to being on the boards and hope to meet some nice folks!



Welcome to all newbies!

Rob, the way you talk around weight gaining makes me wonder if you're a lawyer. lol


----------



## Robbro

Thanks for the welcomes. I wouldn't say I'd object to taking on the challenge of representing someone in a court of law in front of a jury of their peers 

Law is an interest of mine, maybe it has taken too great a stranglehold and crippled my ability to write creatively, haha!

And glad to see you are a proud citizen of the Republic of Texas :bow:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Robbro said:


> Thanks for the welcomes. I wouldn't say I'd object to taking on the challenge of representing someone in a court of law in front of a jury of their peers
> 
> Law is an interest of mine, maybe it has taken too great a stranglehold and crippled my ability to write creatively, haha!
> 
> And glad to see you are a proud citizen of the Republic of Texas :bow:



HAHA! Knew it!


----------



## CaitiDee

Okay, I'm pretty sure this is the THIRD time I've introduced myself on this thread, but I SWEAR I'm trying to be a better member of Dimensions.

Lets see. I'm 22, hold a BS in psychology, love movies (especially horror flicks), and eat way too much. I'm uptight, opinionated, and obsessive compulsive. But I love with all my soul and have everyone's best interests at heart. I love to laugh and have fun. No better cure for whatever ails you. And here are some pictures to oogle. 

View attachment DSC_0054(2).jpg


View attachment DSC_0054.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

CaitiDee said:


> Okay, I'm pretty sure this is the THIRD time I've introduced myself on this thread, but I SWEAR I'm trying to be a better member of Dimensions.
> 
> Lets see. I'm 22, hold a BS in psychology, love movies (especially horror flicks), and eat way too much. I'm uptight, opinionated, and obsessive compulsive. But I love with all my soul and have everyone's best interests at heart. I love to laugh and have fun. No better cure for whatever ails you. And here are some pictures to oogle.



Welcome back, Caiti! It's always nice to have more Californians around here.  Your pics are lovely! Post often!


----------



## Robbro

MizzSnakeBite said:


> HAHA! Knew it!



Indeed!

And CaitiDee, third time is the charm, lol.


----------



## Samantha

CaitiDee said:


> Okay, I'm pretty sure this is the THIRD time I've introduced myself on this thread, but I SWEAR I'm trying to be a better member of Dimensions.


I LOVE those shoes. :happy:


----------



## BigCutieClaudia

NAME: Claudia
LOCATION: Sunny California, BABY!
PROFESSION: College student, dreamer, rebel, webmodel and philanthropist (only one of those pays actual money these days, hehe ;-)
MUSIC: I have a true love for almost all kinds of music, everything from classical to hardcore rap and punk, but there is a special soft spot in my heart for techno and electronica. I LOVE BT (brian transeau) bassnectar, david guetta, dj irene, tricky and massive attack, sneaker pimps, art of noise, seamus haji, robert miles...the list could go on and on!
LIKES: singing, music, dancing, lingerie, reading, debate, politics, law, history, photography, shopping, stairing at the sky and long speed walks.
DISLIKES: bigotry, bad hygiene, lack of creativity, mondays, some opera music, mud, boredom, insomnia 
ABOUT ME: I am a twenty something college student and model that still watches for cloud shapes in the sky. Despite hard bumps in my life there is still a twinkle of dreamyness in my personality that i refuse to give up; it is what fuels my passion for life and gives me renewed energy when the shit hits the proverbial fan. I am a realist but I still hold hope for the good in people and it leaves my heart openwide for both happiness, and the pain that comes with it. I am learning how to let go and enjoy whatever the world throws my way, and I must say that it seems like i am going to be in for one hell of a ride :-D


----------



## spiritangel

welcome to all the newer members (well newer than me anyways)


----------



## violet835

Hi,

I'm new here. My name is Ashley and I'm not ready to show my picture yet. More or less, the avatar I have for my posts is kinda similar to me - if I were slimmer...hehehe


----------



## greathorned9

Hi, my name is Chris and I just joined the website. There seems to be a lot of things to participate in on here, so I am sure I will enjoy it.


----------



## TexasSSBBWCutie

I'm new here, so wanted to follow the guidelines and introduce myself. If you want to know more, just ask, I'm an open book!

Name: Rhonda
Age: 44
Location: Central Texas
Profession: Account Executie (Customer Service)
Music: Listen to anything that is pleasing to the ear at the time, but more geared toward Classic Rock, Alternative, Pop, and Country.
Likes: Movies, music, hanging with friends
Dislikes: Liars, Ignorance
About me: Hmm, divorced 3 years and loving single life...well, most of the time . Just looking to make some new friends, learn new things and be accepted as is (ain't we all?) Wanna know more, just ask! 
Picture: I posted one, but dunno when/if it will show up. LOL


----------



## omytoo

I'm new here, so wanted to follow the guidelines and introduce myself. If you want to know more, just ask, I'm an open book!

Name: Amy
Age: 37
Location: Virginia Beach, VA
Profession: Human Resources Guru
Music: Nearly everything, though I tend toward stuff I can sing along to... 80s and 90s music rules 
Likes: Movies, TV, Nerdy Computer games, meeting loads of new people!
Dislikes: Intolerance.
About me: I am divorced with no children and overall very happy in my life. I love to talk to just about anyone...I'm endlessly curious about other people and love hearing their stories/experiences in general. (Like to share my own sometimes, as well)  Please feel free to chat to me anytime, lovelies.
__________________ 

View attachment downsized_0428001713.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome everyone!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

welcome one, welcome all, we don't bite (mostly!)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Welcome, Amy!  Always nice to see a fellow Virginian here!


----------



## omytoo

Thank you, thank you! I'm not alone in VA! I'm afraid I don't know names...but Rhonda, I'm sorry for stealing your opening line...that was a total accident...LOL I look forward to becoming good friends with alot of you!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Welcome to all newbies!


----------



## Robbro

violet835 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here. My name is Ashley and I'm not ready to show my picture yet. More or less, the avatar I have for my posts is kinda similar to me - if I were slimmer...hehehe



Is it bad/sad that I'm attracted to your avatar--and that I think I'd be even more attracted to the "less slim" avatar? :wubu: 

Ha, welcome to the forums!


----------



## mleister

Hi, my name is Marie. I just joined the website. 

Age: 19
Location: Washington State
Job: Waitress/Make-up artist in the making 
Music: I like anything and everything but I tend to listen to rock. 
Likes: reading, music, paint, and swimming
Dislikes: I'll let you know if it comes up 
About me: I'm a 19 year old BBW, 5'3" and 160 lbs. I like hanging out in the cosmetic sections of department stores when I'm bored. I attend a community college in Seattle, undecided about my major.


----------



## spiritangel

welcome Marie 

sounds like your definately a make up artist in the making for sure 

I am sure you will love it here it is definately an eye opener


----------



## Robbro

mleister said:


> Hi, my name is Marie. I just joined the website.
> 
> Age: 19
> Location: Washington State
> Job: Waitress/Make-up artist in the making
> Music: I like anything and everything but I tend to listen to rock.
> Likes: reading, music, paint, and swimming
> Dislikes: I'll let you know if it comes up
> About me: I'm a 19 year old BBW, 5'3" and 160 lbs. I like hanging out in the cosmetic sections of department stores when I'm bored. I attend a community college in Seattle, undecided about my major.



Awesome! You sound very cute and are living it up somewhere I'd always like to visit--Seattle!


----------



## Cupcake91

Name: Coralie
Age: 18
Location: Alabama
Profession: Student
Music: A little of this and a little of that. Theres something I like in every genre
Likes: Reading, baking, doodling, studying (dont really like it, but its where most of me time goes), and of course interneting (and apparently making up words) 
Dislikes: being told I cant do something. 
About me: Theres nothing all that interesting about me.


----------



## qwertyman173

Cupcake91 said:


> Name: Coralie
> Age: 18
> Location: Alabama
> Profession: Student
> Music: A little of this and a little of that. Theres something I like in every genre
> Likes: Reading, baking, doodling, studying (dont really like it, but its where most of me time goes), and of course interneting (and apparently making up words)
> Dislikes: being told I cant do something.
> About me: Theres nothing all that interesting about me.



Hi, welcome to dimensions! Take time to explore the place, and have a good time!


----------



## talpa

Hello everyone, Ive been lurking for a while, so I thought I should de-lurk and wave hello. Im a 35 yr old FFA from the UK. *waves hello*


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

*Waves back at talpa* and Coralie and Marie


----------



## Maeora

Age: 18
Location: UK
Job: Student
Music: Too much to mention
Likes: Painting, swimming, gaming, cooking, tattoos/piercings
Dislikes: Maths haha, arrogance, waiting for public transport
About me: I currently still live with my parents, but will be leaving home over summer to start my Masters degree in Town & Country Planning at Manchester University. Oh, and I'm a FFA lol, but I haven't told anyone I know


----------



## rellis10

Welcome to the boards Talpa and Maeora, hope you settle in well. Be sure to check out the BHM/FFA board


----------



## mleister

spiritangel said:


> welcome Marie
> 
> sounds like your definately a make up artist in the making for sure
> 
> I am sure you will love it here it is definately an eye opener



Thanks, I hope I enjoy it here.


----------



## mleister

Robbro said:


> Awesome! You sound very cute and are living it up somewhere I'd always like to visit--Seattle!



Hi, well thank you. Seattle is a pretty city, filled with everything.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Welcome to all newbies .


----------



## willowmoon

mleister said:


> Hi, well thank you. Seattle is a pretty city, filled with everything.



Especially rain!! Or at the very least, a nice fine mist in the air in the AM's -- I know, I used to live there -- Renton, Federal Way, & Puyallup WAAAAAAAY back in the day. 

IC, I do miss seeing Mt. Rainier. Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Zephirym

Age: 18
Location: New York City
Profession: Student
Music: Mostly Metal and Industrial, but I vary from time to time. 
Likes: Reading, wandering around the internet, walking in parks, playing video games, comics, and movies
Dislikes: spoiled ignorant people
About me: I don't know what to say umm... I'm 6'0 tall and 200lbs and trying to live a happy life X3


----------



## spiritangel

welcome hehe love that you have bert as your Avi


----------



## Zephirym

spiritangel said:


> welcome hehe love that you have bert as your Avi



Thanks :3
I picked it out at random though X3


----------



## LovelyLipstick

Hello everyone! I'm new to the forums! Hope to talk to you all soon!

*Name:* Regan
*Age: *21
*Location:* Indiana
*Profession:* Student
*Music: *Oldies, Country, anything else that doesn't include rap. XD
*Likes:* Asian Dramas and horror films, drawings, reading, painting and sleeping!
*Dislikes:* Milk, hot summer days and really slow internet.
*About me:* I'm 21 and I'm a student. I just started my course on Medical Transcription and hope to make friends with everyone!
*Picture: *


----------



## rellis10

LovelyLipstick said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to the forums! Hope to talk to you all soon!
> 
> *Name:* Regan
> *Age: *21
> *Location:* Indiana
> *Profession:* Student
> *Music: *Oldies, Country, anything else that doesn't include rap. XD
> *Likes:* Asian Dramas and horror films, drawings, reading, painting and sleeping!
> *Dislikes:* Milk, hot summer days and really slow internet.
> *About me:* I'm 21 and I'm a student. I just started my course on Medical Transcription and hope to make friends with everyone!
> *Picture: *



Welcome to DIMS, hope you settle in well.


----------



## Oldtimer76

A warm welcome to all the new members!


----------



## uptown

Hi everyone. Here's my info

Name: Uptown
Age: 32 Male
Location: New Jersey
Profession: Creative Field
Music: Pretty much everything except modern country
Love classic rock, Old Blues, 60’s/70’s soul and R&B, electronica, Dub Reggae, golden age of Hip Hop, WFMU radio
Likes: Movies from the 1970’s, Wes Anderson films, Charlie Kaufman films, any kind of comedy. I’m a bit artsy-fartsy in my tastes, but I’m a down to earth guy.
Dislikes: closed minded people
About me: I’m finally joining the community. I’m a bit shy, but it’s comforting to find like-minded people.


----------



## spiritangel

welcome regan and uptown


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Welcome all newbies .


----------



## smiley55

Name: smiley55
Age: 23
Location: D.C Metro Area
Profession: executive assistant and aspiring law student 
Music: so many! i am open to all kinds of music really and is a huge part of my life, the only genre i have not been exposed to as much is country music. i especially love oldies (classic rock genres, and jazz especially here) and I will forever love 90's era  
Likes: cooking, kayaking, fast-pitch,volleyball, gardening, traveling, films, history, studying languages, uncontrollable laughter, reading, winter, rain, egalitarianism 
Dislikes: fickle/moody people, negative attitudes (esp passive aggressiveness), indecisiveness

Hi everyone! Wow I am so glad I found this forum, it opens so many new doors for me and everyone here is wonderful! I hope I can make some good contributions to this forum and meet some great friends. Finding this forum has made my week.  

Thank you all and have a wonderful day.


----------



## balletguy

smiley55 said:


> Name: smiley55
> Age: 23
> Location: D.C Metro Area
> Profession: executive assistant and aspiring law student
> Music: so many! i am open to all kinds of music really and is a huge part of my life, the only genre i have not been exposed to as much is country music. i especially love oldies (classic rock genres, and jazz especially here) and I will forever love 90's era
> Likes: cooking, kayaking, fast-pitch,volleyball, gardening, traveling, films, history, studying languages, uncontrollable laughter, reading, winter, rain, egalitarianism
> Dislikes: fickle/moody people, negative attitudes (esp passive aggressiveness), indecisiveness
> 
> Hi everyone! Wow I am so glad I found this forum, it opens so many new doors for me and everyone here is wonderful! I hope I can make some good contributions to this forum and meet some great friends. Finding this forum has made my week.
> 
> Thank you all and have a wonderful day.



Hello and welcome


----------



## Oldtimer76

smiley55 said:


> Name: smiley55
> Age: 23
> Location: D.C Metro Area
> Profession: executive assistant and aspiring law student
> Music: so many! i am open to all kinds of music really and is a huge part of my life, the only genre i have not been exposed to as much is country music. i especially love oldies (classic rock genres, and jazz especially here) and I will forever love 90's era
> Likes: cooking, kayaking, fast-pitch,volleyball, gardening, traveling, films, history, studying languages, uncontrollable laughter, reading, winter, rain, egalitarianism
> Dislikes: fickle/moody people, negative attitudes (esp passive aggressiveness), indecisiveness
> 
> Hi everyone! Wow I am so glad I found this forum, it opens so many new doors for me and everyone here is wonderful! I hope I can make some good contributions to this forum and meet some great friends. Finding this forum has made my week.
> 
> Thank you all and have a wonderful day.



Welcome and enjoy!
You seem to be a cool person:happy:


----------



## Linda

uptown said:


> Hi everyone. Here's my info
> 
> Name: Uptown
> Age: 32 Male
> Location: New Jersey
> Profession: Creative Field
> Music: Pretty much everything except modern country
> Love classic rock, Old Blues, 60s/70s soul and R&B, electronica, Dub Reggae, golden age of Hip Hop, WFMU radio
> Likes: Movies from the 1970s, Wes Anderson films, Charlie Kaufman films, any kind of comedy. Im a bit artsy-fartsy in my tastes, but Im a down to earth guy.
> Dislikes: closed minded people
> About me: Im finally joining the community. Im a bit shy, but its comforting to find like-minded people.






Welcome to Dims Uptown.


----------



## smiley55

thanks oldtimer!


----------



## Chickadeedooda

former lurker into men who luv BBW's


----------



## spiritangel

welcome smiley55 and Chickadeedooda (out of lurking that is )


----------



## crazygood

Name: becki
Age: 29
Location: Minneapolis
Profession: Boredom
Music: R&B, Old School Soul, Alternative, Classic Rock
Likes: Books of all kinds, learning, traveling, movies, activism, body hair.
Dislikes: snobbery, seafood
About me: I'm extremely open-minded, kind of a weird but amusing mixture of hippy and punk. I don't shave eek or diet, but I do dress up to go out and play sometimes. Looking forward to participating in discussions here.


----------



## LovelyLiz

crazygood said:


> Name: becki
> Age: 29
> Location: Minneapolis
> Profession: Boredom
> Music: R&B, Old School Soul, Alternative, Classic Rock
> Likes: Books of all kinds, learning, traveling, movies, activism, body hair.
> Dislikes: snobbery, seafood
> About me: I'm extremely open-minded, kind of a weird but amusing mixture of hippy and punk. I don't shave eek or diet, but I do dress up to go out and play sometimes. Looking forward to participating in discussions here.



Welcome, Becki! You seem like an interesting, sharp cookie. Post often.


----------



## Witch-King

Hi the thing recomended me to introduce yourself. Hi I'm Witch and Im a Lotr fan.


----------



## rellis10

Welcome Witch and Becki!


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome all noobs!


----------



## Dromond

Dromond said:


> I'm not new, but it occurs to me I've never formally introduced myself. I shall make amends right now.
> 
> Name: John
> Age: 44
> 
> Location: The cornfields of Illinois. More specifically the Champaign-Urbana area.
> 
> Music: I can find something to like in just about any genre, but my favorites are classical, neo-classical, 80's hard rock/hair metal, 70s arena rock (Queen, Styx and Electric Light Orchestra for instance), classic rock, progressive metal (ex: Gotthard, Epica), power metal (ex: Stratovarius, Dragonforce), symphonic metal (ex: Nightwish, Trans-Siberian Orchestra), and an odd mishmash of other things.
> 
> Likes: My lady, hanging with friends, my computer, a good book, traveling, Internet surfing, drawing, PT Cruisers (wish I owned one), Italian food, and root beer.
> 
> Dislikes: Liars, manipulators, mushrooms, cauliflower, cherries, economic meltdowns, and depression.
> 
> Profession: I used to be an office manager, now I'm disabled.
> 
> About me: I have lived in the same county of Illinois my whole life. My roots are very deep here. I enjoy traveling, and have done a fair bit, but this is where I want to come home to. I've been married, but she died from complications of diabetes. I have a girlfriend who I hope will be much more than that someday. I love to read. My personal library is dominated by history and geography books, with a generous smattering of art books, books on religion, and my favorite brain candy... science fiction/fantasy. As I've talked about elsewhere, I fancy myself a connoisseur of root beer and have tried more brands than I can remember. I'm always looking for the next root beer experience. I'm witty, with a quick sense of humor that is usually of the moment. I don't have a retinue of stale jokes to bore people with, I'm a punster by nature.  I'm half teenager/half wise old man. I can be self-deprecating, but I am always trying to look on the bright side of life. (cue Monty Python music).



Time to RE-introduce myself!

Changes to the above: I'm no longer living in central Illinois, I'm now living in north Georgia. I moved to be with my lady, whom I married in November of 2009. Funny thing. Since I moved to Georgia, I don't miss where I came from and lived for 44 years. I do miss the friends I left behind, but other than that Illinois holds no nostalgia for me.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Hello, Hallo, Greetings, Saluton etc.etc - to one and all - post early, post often.


----------



## aocutiepi

*Name*: Laura
*Age*: 22
*Location*: Louisville, KY area
*Profession*: Professional student, lol. I've put in five years of college and I'm going to have about six more if I end up getting into pharmacy school. I substitute teach in my spare time. But that's rare.
*Music*: Well, I was a vocal music major in college so I'm totally in love with showtunes! I don't like a lot of "popular" music of today... I love Jason Mraz and Green Day and that's about it. Late 90s/early 00s music is probably my favorite... I still love the Backstreet Boys and Britney Spears. :blush: 
*Likes*: TRAVEL, music, movies, clubbing, designer fashion, my wonderful family, reading, rollercoasters, playing in the rain, and good old southern sweet tea!
*Dislikes*: Petty bickering, my pregnant sister's melodramatic texts (I can't wait for the little bugger to get here so she'll stop being so hormonal), stereotypes, and gossips.
*About Me*: "aocutiepi" is part of one of the cheers from my sorority, Alpha Omicron Pi. I graduated with my BA in Applied Vocal Music and Spanish Language and Literature in May of 2009. I decided I wanted to go to pharmacy school when I was nearly finished with school, so now I'm in a purgatory of sorts getting prepharmacy credits and hoping I'll get accepted while explaining to everyone I meet why I'm still in school. I want to work in pharmacy part time, eventually, and with my other time open my own studio/theater in my hometown to provide my community (especially it's youth) with access to the arts through music and drama. That's about all I can think of for now!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

cool - another Louisville person - glad there's another person that thinks that some recent tunes are *CENSORED*


----------



## dixieAZ

AKA: shelly
Location: Arizona
Music: pretty much everything, 
Hobbies: reading, photography, music, painting, drawing, facebook, computer, cooking, 
Likes: animals, sunny days, family, tennessee (where im from), 
Dislikes: mean &/or abusive people, discrimination, indecisive people, 
About me: i'm pretty bold but try not to be hurtful in most everything i do. I don't like games if someone has something to say just SAY IT don't dance around it.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Welcome to all newbies .


----------



## Piink

*Name:* Piink
*Age:* 20 
*Location:* Southwest Florida
*Profession:* Student and Full-time Pain in the Butt =] lol
*Music:* Hip-Hop, R&B, Country
*Likes:* Kissing, Dancing in the Rain (_when it does rain_), Fashion & Beauty, Photography. The color PINK. All animals, well all of them except snakes, frogs, spiders, and bugs. Traveling, Cooking, and Shopping.
*Dislikes:* People who are mean, rude, and cheat.

*About Me:*
I used to hate myself because I wasn't skinny. But I have finally learned to accept myself for who I am and learned to love every inch of my body. While I'm not perfect, if I can't love me than no-one can.


----------



## chucktowntiger

Hi my name is Lindsay - I am originally from Charleston, SC but currently live in Clemson SC and work near Greenville, SC. I am 27 - almost 28 (the birthday monthly closely approaches)

I love to cook, sew, hula hoop, listen to music, tailgating and hang out on the lake/ocean with friends.

Musical tastes - I like a little of everything but jam bands are my favorite - moe. keller williams, umphrees mcgee, phish, widespread panic, sts9, averett bros, etc. I also like bad 80s music (think hairbands) a little bit of country and good ole southern rock.

Right now I am redheaded - but this changes pretty regularly. 

I like to laugh and I think I am pretty adorable 

I am new to this world so am looking forward to getting to know everyone. Nice to meet ya!


----------



## Dromond

Hi back atcha! I hope you are comfortable getting lots of compliments, because I predict you will be buried under them.


----------



## chucktowntiger

lol - thats good right?

Oh god I left out The Grateful Dead from music tastes - I feel like I have let them down.

In all honesty I could use it - boyfriend just dumped me after 4 years - we lived together, he had asked my dad to marry me, blah, blah (feeling bad for me yet? ) And he dumped me because he said he needed a girl he could be proud of on his arm and said if I lost 30 lbs he would consider taking me back - so yeah - thats my tramatic event....

Anyways I am a pretty cool, confident girl that is trying to remember who I am as a single wild thing ...


----------



## Dromond

He didn't deserve you, obviously.

And I think it's a good thing that you'll get compliments, because you are a beautiful woman.


----------



## Radditz

Name: Math
Age: 24
Location: South of France, Cote d'Azur
Profession: Student
Music: Rock, Metal, Jazz, Movie Themes
Likes: Films, Drawing, Cooking ( no I don't like frogs and snails  ), Sport ( Ice Hockey ), History ( and especially Military history and the USMC),Travel and meet new people, and of course BBW
Dislikes: Narrow minded people, french who insult us people, us people who insult french, smokers and some other things, people who think to know something about the other and don't know anything in reality, french moron ( people who tell to the other how to act) and hygiene jokes ( yes we have bathroom in France and we wash ourselves twice a day  ).
About me: I'm a 24 year old man, I live near Aix en Provence in the South of France. 
I don't speak english very well.
I'am a FA since several years but in France, if you're not slim as the model you're useless...Well I'm happy to find a place where BBW are considered as well as they should be.

See You on the Board.

Math


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Welcome to all newbies!


----------



## Tad

chucktowntiger said:


> In all honesty I could use it - boyfriend just dumped me after 4 years - we lived together, he had asked my dad to marry me, blah, blah (feeling bad for me yet? ) And he dumped me because he said he needed a girl he could be proud of on his arm and said if I lost 30 lbs he would consider taking me back - so yeah - thats my tramatic event....
> 
> .



Gah, what a turd--talk about showing fundamental shallowness 

Well, I'm glad for you that you are moving on, no doubt to much better things. I hope you enjoy your time here!

-Tad


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Radditz said:


> Name: Math
> Age: 24
> Location: South of France, Cote d'Azur



Bon soir Math


----------



## Sasquatch!

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Bon soir Math



Voulez-vous coucher avec un peluche, ce soir?


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Sasquatch! said:


> Voulez-vous coucher avec un peluche, ce soir?



Absolutement! - Would never turn down a cuddly woman, or any woman looking for a cuddle at that:happy:


----------



## Nicky

Name: Nicky
Age: 22
Location: Northern Ireland
Profession: Student
Music: Rock, metal, swing 
Likes: Films, reading, listening to music playing with my dog and rabbot
Dislikes: Chavs, dance music, ignorant people
About me: Not really sure what to put here. Joined because a lot of the people I know in rl are idiots and insist that thin is healthy and beautiful. So I wanted to met like minded people. I'm a 22 year old BBW not sure about weight but size 16 not huge but I'm only 5'1" it looks more. I've gained quite a bit in the last year and don't have any recent pics sorry.

Photo:
Me thinner. It's sort of blurry to sorry camera didn't react well to being dropped on the floor
View attachment 122.jpg


----------



## freakyfred

welcome Nicky!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Home made torture chamber, Nicky?


----------



## Nicky

Lol no in Prague castle they had a torture section


----------



## spiritangel

welcome To all the new members


----------



## jerseygirl

Hi everyone....I havent been here in a long while.....thought I'd stop by and say hello again!

My name is Laura and I'm from Northwest NJ......land of lakes, bear and deer, and the occasional chipmunk family that lives under my front porch...

Well, I'm gonna go check out the site again.....see what's new....

Hope everyone enjoys their Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Hey folks! Newbie here!

Name: Amanda
Age: 20
Location: Ontario, Canada
Profession: Student
Music: Rock, metal, synthpop
Likes: music, concerts, travelling, pets, and cooler temps.
Dislikes: Heat, bad odors, bland food, unintelligent conversation.
About me: I'm a 20 year old BBW. Had a few rough patches in my life but trying to work past it. Looking to make friends with people who understand what it's like to be someone like me.
picture:
Sorry for the blur but I was trying to find one fast


----------



## Lamia

chucktowntiger said:


> lol - thats good right?
> 
> Oh god I left out The Grateful Dead from music tastes - I feel like I have let them down.
> 
> In all honesty I could use it - boyfriend just dumped me after 4 years - we lived together, he had asked my dad to marry me, blah, blah (feeling bad for me yet? ) And he dumped me because he said he needed a girl he could be proud of on his arm and said if I lost 30 lbs he would consider taking me back - so yeah - thats my tramatic event....
> 
> Anyways I am a pretty cool, confident girl that is trying to remember who I am as a single wild thing ...



Too bad he isn't good enough to be on the arm of a couch* let alone the arm of a beautiful woman like yourself. Sorry you wasted 4 years on him. I wish you the best in finding the right mate who appreciates you and gives you the happiness you deserve.  

*a rotted cat pee smelling couch that has rats and mice living in the cushions and has mushrooms growing out of it. That's right he doesn't even deserve to be on the arm of this couch.


----------



## littlefairywren

Hiya and happy waves to the new folks! Enjoy! :happy:


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Hello Nicky, JerseyGirl and Carla - nice picture there Carla


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Welcome to all newbies


----------



## verucassault

so good to see many members in the EU
welcome all, from berlin


----------



## CastingPearls

Hi noobs! Welcome!


----------



## chubsmuggler

Name: Cara
Age: 18
Location: Florida
Profession: Student
Music: Anything really. Just give me a beat to sway with.
Likes: Drawing, sports, movies, and being social
Dislikes: Overly religious people, drama, and pessimists
About me: I am looking for fun people to chat with. I am not really a gainer, BBW, or anything. I am just a chubby girl who is happy with herself and her weight whether it falls to 215 or jumps to 230. It is currently 223. XP I also like bigger men. <3
pictures: 

View attachment lip2.jpg


View attachment carabeach1.jpg


View attachment carabeach2.jpg


----------



## malingus

Hi im dave from belfast ireland, looking for very large ssbbw size 30 plus, are there any in belfast?


----------



## ssflbelle

Hi all I have been on this site since 2006 and even attended the Dimensions Bash last year and met a lot of you but I don't think I ever showed my face on this thread. So here goes!

Name: Amanda
Age: Old enough to know better, but still young enough to not care.
Location: Sunny Florida
Profession: Vision Rehab Therapist
Music: The best variety of the 80's 90 's and today
Likes: Thoughtful, caring, lovable people, Swimming, beading and surfing the internet 
Dislikes: Liars, Cheaters, and chairs with arms
About me: I am a single SSBBW with legs that don't work well, but I am very creative and finds all kinds of way to compensate for that inconvenience. Hope to be more active on the boards, get to know you all, and if able to attend the 2011 bash have an even better time than I did at 2009. 

View attachment Amanda.jpg


----------



## Oldtimer76

CarlaSixx said:


> Hey folks! Newbie here!
> 
> Name: Amanda
> Age: 20
> Location: Ontario, Canada
> Profession: Student
> Music: Rock, metal, synthpop
> Likes: music, concerts, travelling, pets, and cooler temps.
> Dislikes: Heat, bad odors, bland food, unintelligent conversation.
> About me: I'm a 20 year old BBW. Had a few rough patches in my life but trying to work past it. Looking to make friends with people who understand what it's like to be someone like me.
> picture:
> Sorry for the blur but I was trying to find one fast



Welcome, Amanda!


----------



## Oldtimer76

chubsmuggler said:


> Name: Cara
> Age: 18
> Location: Florida
> Profession: Student
> Music: Anything really. Just give me a beat to sway with.
> Likes: Drawing, sports, movies, and being social
> Dislikes: Overly religious people, drama, and pessimists
> About me: I am looking for fun people to chat with. I am not really a gainer, BBW, or anything. I am just a chubby girl who is happy with herself and her weight whether it falls to 215 or jumps to 230. It is currently 223. XP I also like bigger men. <3
> pictures:



Welcome, Cara


----------



## Oldtimer76

ssflbelle said:


> Hi all I have been on this site since 2006 and even attended the Dimensions Bash last year and met a lot of you but I don't think I ever showed my face on this thread. So here goes!
> 
> Name: Amanda
> Age: Old enough to know better, but still young enough to not care.
> Location: Sunny Florida
> Profession: Vision Rehab Therapist
> Music: The best variety of the 80's 90 's and today
> Likes: Thoughtful, caring, lovable people, Swimming, beading and surfing the internet
> Dislikes: Liars, Cheaters, and chairs with arms
> About me: I am a single SSBBW with legs that don't work well, but I am very creative and finds all kinds of way to compensate for that inconvenience. Hope to be more active on the boards, get to know you all, and if able to attend the 2011 bash have an even better time than I did at 2009.



So, welcome at Dims LOL


----------



## sussuration

Name: Amy
Age: 23
Location: Vancouver, Canada. 
Profession: Special Education/eternal student
Music: i like a lot of hip hop, indie, and pop-rock. belle and sebastian, the beach boys, the notorious b.i.g., neutral milk hotel, de la soul... i will stop so it doesn't get overwhelming. 
Likes: dogs, badminton, tv on the internet, frisbee golf, gin and tonic, shooting the shit with friends, annnnnd books. 
Dislikes: the rain, when people won't listen to my invaluable wisdom , and being uncomfortable. 
About me: i have spent a fair amount of time in the fat-o-sphere (various fat acceptance websites) so i am not new to the concept, but i am new to dimensions! i am into chubby guys and gals and i am fat myself. i enjoy fashion and sometimes blog my outfits over on livejournal. i hope to get to know some more friends and talk about all things fat  

View attachment 25219_598947558293_116204734_35489545_1322204_n.jpg


View attachment Snapshot_20100227_3.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

sussuration said:


> Name: Amy
> Age: 23
> Location: Vancouver, Canada.
> Profession: Special Education/eternal student
> Music: i like a lot of hip hop, indie, and pop-rock. belle and sebastian, the beach boys, the notorious b.i.g., neutral milk hotel, de la soul... i will stop so it doesn't get overwhelming.
> Likes: dogs, badminton, tv on the internet, frisbee golf, gin and tonic, shooting the shit with friends, annnnnd books.
> Dislikes: the rain, when people won't listen to my invaluable wisdom , and being uncomfortable.
> About me: i have spent a fair amount of time in the fat-o-sphere (various fat acceptance websites) so i am not new to the concept, but i am new to dimensions! i am into chubby guys and gals and i am fat myself. i enjoy fashion and sometimes blog my outfits over on livejournal. i hope to get to know some more friends and talk about all things fat



Welcome sussuration! Great pics! You're lovely. And I love the glasses - they suit you really well. I look forward to reading your posts!!! 

(Also, I taught special ed for several years, so lemme know if you ever want to chat about it!) Cheers.


----------



## Sasquatch!

sussuration said:


> Name: Amy
> Age: 23
> Location: Vancouver, Canada.
> Profession: Special Education/eternal student
> Music: i like a lot of hip hop, indie, and pop-rock. belle and sebastian, the beach boys, the notorious b.i.g., neutral milk hotel, de la soul... i will stop so it doesn't get overwhelming.
> Likes: dogs, badminton, tv on the internet, frisbee golf, gin and tonic, shooting the shit with friends, annnnnd books.
> Dislikes: the rain, when people won't listen to my invaluable wisdom , and being uncomfortable.
> About me: i have spent a fair amount of time in the fat-o-sphere (various fat acceptance websites) so i am not new to the concept, but i am new to dimensions! i am into chubby guys and gals and i am fat myself. i enjoy fashion and sometimes blog my outfits over on livejournal. i hope to get to know some more friends and talk about all things fat



*whispers welcome*

You seem pretty phat Amy, hope you stick around


----------



## freakyfred

sussuration said:


> Name: Amy
> Age: 23
> Location: Vancouver, Canada.
> Profession: Special Education/eternal student
> Music: i like a lot of hip hop, indie, and pop-rock. belle and sebastian, the beach boys, the notorious b.i.g., neutral milk hotel, de la soul... i will stop so it doesn't get overwhelming.
> Likes: dogs, badminton, tv on the internet, frisbee golf, gin and tonic, shooting the shit with friends, annnnnd books.
> Dislikes: the rain, when people won't listen to my invaluable wisdom , and being uncomfortable.
> About me: i have spent a fair amount of time in the fat-o-sphere (various fat acceptance websites) so i am not new to the concept, but i am new to dimensions! i am into chubby guys and gals and i am fat myself. i enjoy fashion and sometimes blog my outfits over on livejournal. i hope to get to know some more friends and talk about all things fat



Welcome :>


----------



## Dromond

ssflbelle said:


> Hi all I have been on this site since 2006 and even attended the Dimensions Bash last year and met a lot of you but I don't think I ever showed my face on this thread. So here goes!
> 
> Name: Amanda
> Age: Old enough to know better, but still young enough to not care.
> Location: Sunny Florida
> Profession: Vision Rehab Therapist
> Music: The best variety of the 80's 90 's and today
> Likes: Thoughtful, caring, lovable people, Swimming, beading and surfing the internet
> Dislikes: Liars, Cheaters, and chairs with arms
> About me: I am a single SSBBW with legs that don't work well, but I am very creative and finds all kinds of way to compensate for that inconvenience. Hope to be more active on the boards, get to know you all, and if able to attend the 2011 bash have an even better time than I did at 2009.



Hey, I know you! I remember you from the dating site BBWPersonalsPlus.

Also, welcome to all the new people!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Hello Amanda and Amy (It's the glasses :wubu


----------



## ssflbelle

Yes that's correct. Congratulations on the marriage, better health and successful relocation. Hopefully your able to find your favorite drink in Ga. 



Dromond said:


> Hey, I know you! I remember you from the dating site BBWPersonalsPlus.
> 
> Also, welcome to all the new people!


----------



## Dromond

ssflbelle said:


> Yes that's correct. Congratulations on the marriage, better health and successful relocation. Hopefully your able to find your favorite drink in Ga.



Thank you!

Root beer abounds here in the south. :eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething

sussuration said:


> Name: Amy
> Age: 23
> Location: Vancouver, Canada.
> Profession: Special Education/eternal student
> Music: i like a lot of hip hop, indie, and pop-rock. belle and sebastian, the beach boys, the notorious b.i.g., neutral milk hotel, de la soul... i will stop so it doesn't get overwhelming.
> Likes: dogs, badminton, tv on the internet, frisbee golf, gin and tonic, shooting the shit with friends, annnnnd books.
> Dislikes: the rain, when people won't listen to my invaluable wisdom , and being uncomfortable.
> About me: i have spent a fair amount of time in the fat-o-sphere (various fat acceptance websites) so i am not new to the concept, but i am new to dimensions! i am into chubby guys and gals and i am fat myself. i enjoy fashion and sometimes blog my outfits over on livejournal. i hope to get to know some more friends and talk about all things fat




*Waves* from Marpole. Always nice to see another Vancouver girl on the site.


----------



## Paul

sussuration said:


> Name: Amy
> Age: 23
> Location: Vancouver, Canada.
> Profession: Special Education/eternal student
> Music: i like a lot of hip hop, indie, and pop-rock. belle and sebastian, the beach boys, the notorious b.i.g., neutral milk hotel, de la soul... i will stop so it doesn't get overwhelming.
> Likes: dogs, badminton, tv on the internet, frisbee golf, gin and tonic, shooting the shit with friends, annnnnd books.
> Dislikes: the rain, when people won't listen to my invaluable wisdom , and being uncomfortable.
> About me: i have spent a fair amount of time in the fat-o-sphere (various fat acceptance websites) so i am not new to the concept, but i am new to dimensions! i am into chubby guys and gals and i am fat myself. i enjoy fashion and sometimes blog my outfits over on livejournal. i hope to get to know some more friends and talk about all things fat



Welcome to a fellow Camadian. You are a cutie! I wish I had had a teacher as cute as you. :happy::wubu:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Welcome too all newbies


----------



## sussuration

thanks for the warm welcomes everyone! :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

welcome Amanda (hehe great name btw specially as I am an amanda to) and sussuration

and anyone else I missed


----------



## Agent 007

It's been too long since I last visited this thread. Welcome to all the new members. I'm sure you'll have a great time at these dynamic forums.


----------



## Jigen

BigCutieClaudia said:


> NAME: Claudia
> LOCATION: Sunny California, BABY!
> PROFESSION: College student, dreamer, rebel, webmodel and philanthropist (only one of those pays actual money these days, hehe ;-)
> MUSIC: I have a true love for almost all kinds of music, everything from classical to hardcore rap and punk, but there is a special soft spot in my heart for techno and electronica. I LOVE BT (brian transeau) bassnectar, david guetta, dj irene, tricky and massive attack, sneaker pimps, art of noise, seamus haji, robert miles...the list could go on and on!
> LIKES: singing, music, dancing, lingerie, reading, debate, politics, law, history, photography, shopping, stairing at the sky and long speed walks.
> DISLIKES: bigotry, bad hygiene, lack of creativity, mondays, some opera music, mud, boredom, insomnia
> ABOUT ME: I am a twenty something college student and model that still watches for cloud shapes in the sky. Despite hard bumps in my life there is still a twinkle of dreamyness in my personality that i refuse to give up; it is what fuels my passion for life and gives me renewed energy when the shit hits the proverbial fan. I am a realist but I still hold hope for the good in people and it leaves my heart openwide for both happiness, and the pain that comes with it. I am learning how to let go and enjoy whatever the world throws my way, and I must say that it seems like i am going to be in for one hell of a ride :-D



Welcome, Claudia. May I ask you what are you studying?


----------



## Jigen

sussuration said:


> Name: Amy
> Age: 23
> Location: Vancouver, Canada.
> Profession: Special Education/eternal student
> Music: i like a lot of hip hop, indie, and pop-rock. belle and sebastian, the beach boys, the notorious b.i.g., neutral milk hotel, de la soul... i will stop so it doesn't get overwhelming.
> Likes: dogs, badminton, tv on the internet, frisbee golf, gin and tonic, shooting the shit with friends, annnnnd books.
> Dislikes: the rain, when people won't listen to my invaluable wisdom , and being uncomfortable.
> About me: i have spent a fair amount of time in the fat-o-sphere (various fat acceptance websites) so i am not new to the concept, but i am new to dimensions! i am into chubby guys and gals and i am fat myself. i enjoy fashion and sometimes blog my outfits over on livejournal. i hope to get to know some more friends and talk about all things fat



My welcome to another beautiful Canadian BBW.


----------



## CarolMisme

*Name:* Carol
*Age:* 44
*Location:* NW Wisconsin
*Profession:* Digital Content Creator/Designer
*Music:* Firstly, to me, Joe Strummer is God, and Joey Ramone is next in line. I love music, especially good 80's, Old Skool Industrial, and Punk. I am also into Mashups and DJ Mashups online in the Metaverse called Second Life. 
*Likes:* Bad Sci-fi of the 50's, collecting toys from my childhood and beyond, Batman, justice, classic television, Universal monsters, Film (another God = Wes Anderson), immersive online environments, openess, honesty, coffee, pickles and Jesus. I like geeks a lot, and people who can bring something to the table. 
*Dislikes:*CNN, wedge drivers, faithlessness, disconnections, wasting time. 
*About me:* I was a member of this forum 3+ years ago, and thought I'd come back and see what was happening. It looks busy, just like me. I'm a single and very openminded BBW. Sassy by nature, but not lacking for love, peace and intelligence. I work a lot, online, within immersive environments like Second Life. I like making new friends, and welcome more. I love to share good conversation, exchange of thoughts, ideas, and a good hearted debate now and then. It's a pleasure to be back in the community after an extended break, and I look forward to contributing. 

View attachment Carol1965.jpg


----------



## BBW_Blondie

Name: Amanda
Age: 33
Location: On a farm in Texas
Profession: Victim Advocate
Music: I like a little bit of everything from country to 80s hair bands to flamenco guitar
Likes: Movies, music, off roading, road trips, thunderstorms
Dislikes:Bad drivers, waiting in line, traffic, mean people
About me: I am a good girl until you get to know me. My halo is held up by my horns!

Sorry about the quality of the picture but its currently all I have. 

View attachment Lingerie.jpg


----------



## iglooboy55

Name: Connor
Age: 18
Location: New Hampshire
Profession: Student
Music: Progressive, Reggae, Alternative, New Wave
Likes: Music, Ralph Nader, Skiing, Videogames, Reading Churros. 
Dislikes: "Tough Guys", Douchebags, Arrogance. 
About me: I'm a taoist. I'm slowly coming out of the FA closet and I'm hoping these forums will help me out with that. I'm 6'2, 150 lbs. I wear band t-shirts. I think everyone should listen to the Rx Bandits. Ralph Nader is my hero.


----------



## BodaciousBella

Hi Im Bella im 20yrs old and in love w/ life. I love food photography and being a SSBBW. I dislike judgemental people people who are rude and men that think BBW is just a word fat girls use to feel better!:kiss2:


----------



## BodaciousBella

iglooboy55 said:


> Name: Connor
> Age: 18
> Location: New Hampshire
> Profession: Student
> Music: Progressive, Reggae, Alternative, New Wave
> Likes: Music, Ralph Nader, Skiing, Videogames, Reading Churros.
> Dislikes: "Tough Guys", Douchebags, Arrogance.
> About me: I'm a taoist. I'm slowly coming out of the FA closet and I'm hoping these forums will help me out with that. I'm 6'2, 150 lbs. I wear band t-shirts. I think everyone should listen to the Rx Bandits. Ralph Nader is my hero.


Connor i think its great your comming out of the FA Closet! Be proud you like large women,


----------



## rellis10

Welcome to all newcomers!

And Conner, I'm sure this site will help you, it's certainly helping me to come to terms with being what i only months ago found out was called a BHM.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Welcome to all the new members arriving!


----------



## JennysCurves

Name: Jenny
Age: 23 (24 in September)
Location: TN, USA
Profession: Mom
Music: Rock, Drumb & Bass, Trance, Lady Gaga
Likes: Boobs, Food, Rats, Mice, Chickens, Cats, Hedgehogs (I basically have a zoo.), porn, classy BBW pics 
Dislikes: assholes-- literally and figuratively, narrow-minded people, religious fundamentalists, discs from netflix that won't play
About me: I'm large and in charge... haha not really... well ok, yeah really. Talk to me to find out more? 

View attachment shrunken.jpg


----------



## 777eternal

hello very excited to be apart of this forum


----------



## Sasquatch!

Welcome, Triple7!


----------



## DettaVendetta

Hey ladies and gents!
I'm Detta.
I'm a 25 year chubby tattooed weirdo from the (not so) great state, South Carolina. Right now I am an odd mixture of Stay at Home Mom, and adult web model. I've just got started in making online adult content, and I must confess, I like it a lot, hehehe.
I'm a little zany and a whole lot nerdy, and my life's philosophy is 'Don't Panic!' I am no longer ashamed of my body, I enjoy it and use my assets to my advantage.

I look forward to meeting lots of you and hopefully becoming chums!!

Much love!!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Welcome to you, Detta!

What's not so great about South Carolina?


----------



## Rob2411

*Name: Rob
Age:18
Location:I don't like to give out my location. If you get to know me I might but I live in Illinois
Profession: I'm a student right now
Music: I will listen to any type of music
Likes: Playing video games, playing sports, chubby girls who aren't afraid to show off their bodies, and hanging with friends
Dislikes: 
About me: I am a FA/ Feeder/ Feedee. I'm 5' 10" and around 180 pounds. I have dirty blonde hair and hazel eyes.*


----------



## Angela1507

Name: Angela
Age: 27
Location: North West England (Near Manchester)
Profession: Admin
Music: Oldies, big band, soul, motown and doo wop is where my heart lies!
Likes: Films, music, dancing, reading, dreaming, singing (though only in the shower!), spending time with friends
Dislikes: British TV Soaps (TV), I'm sure there are more but none spring to mind...
About Me: I tend to be a lurker on sites like this but decided to actually get involved for once! Look forward to getting to know everyone :kiss2:
Picture: See profile, it was too big for the post (typical! lol)


----------



## Sasquatch!

Welcome to Dims, Angela. Fab music taste, must be said.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Welcome to the new folks!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Welcome everyone .

Angela, it's a lot more fun if you participate . Hope to see you on the boards!


----------



## Comfy

Heya! 

Name: Amanda
Age: 21
Location: Missouri
Profession: Full-time student
Music: A little bit of everything, especially alternative and hard rock.
Likes: Harry Potter, education, beauty stuff, books, writing, and TV series on HBO! 
Dislikes: Seafood and math... blargh!
About Me: I enjoy life, being around friends and family, and meeting new people. I am majoring in secondary education and hope to be a high school English teacher once I graduate. My aunt (SocialBFly) had been suggesting to me that I should join this forum for a while now, so I finally gave in and decided to become a part of the community!


----------



## Seda

Hello everyone, let me introduce myself...

Name: Seda
Age: 20's
Location: Land Down under
Profession: Mum/Student
Music: A huge influence in my life, love RHCP, Goldfrapp, TOOL, Janis Joplin, Yeah Yeah Yeah's, the list goes on.
Likes: Being generally creative, visiting new places, my husband!
Dislikes: Don't eat any kind of seafood, racism, oppression, judgment!
About Me: I have been married to the man of my dreams for almost 3 years now, I love exploring new things and people, I'm a huge movie fan and sometimes I like to have my feet washed. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Hello to all of the new people! And woo hoo, another Aussie....hello Seda!


----------



## Tad

Welcome to the newcomers! And Comfy, your aunt is generally all around awesome from what I can tell, so listening to her is probably wise


----------



## spiritangel

welcome to all the new people


----------



## CastingPearls

howdy to all the new folks!


----------



## bigjmccoy

Likre you, Amanda, I hate Math, like you, seda, I LOVE Janis ( that's what the J stands for!)
Hello to you both, and the rest of the newbs too!


----------



## Ragen Nolee

Name: Ragen Nolee
Age: 32
Location: MO.
Profession: Pin-up girl
Music: Rock & Metal 
Likes: Music, Movies, Dancing, Playing with my doggie, Working on new photos, Playing around online, Decorating, Clothing design plus a lot more.
Dislikes: Stupid People & My Family
About me: I'm not that good girl next door i'm that tall, curvy, fat assed, 
big boobed, pail skined, dark haired, flirty, perverted, golden eyed, 
tattooed chick that your mom & dad warned you about. 

View attachment DSC_0227.jpg


----------



## lucidbliss

Name:Lucid

Age:27

Location"The South

umm just making some friends....



lol im so not good at these ... 

View attachment 2253.jpg


View attachment 01502.jpg


View attachment 01122.jpg


----------



## BoomSnap

Wow Lucid, you're hot and junk.


----------



## lucidbliss

BoomSnap said:


> Wow Lucid, you're hot and junk.


WHY thank you ....and junk....your kinda hawt yerself


----------



## LovelyLiz

BoomSnap said:


> Wow Lucid, you're hot and junk.





lucidbliss said:


> WHY thank you ....and junk....your kinda hawt yerself



You guys are a cute couple. 

Welcome to the boards, Lucid! Post often!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Welcome to all the sexy newbies!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

BoomSnap said:


> Wow Lucid, you're hot and junk.





N8 has a gf! :happy: Soo happy for you!  And you're right... she's adorable.  Welcome, Lucid.


----------



## Oldtimer76

Welcome newbies!
I'm glad so many, especcially younger persons, find their way to Dimensions.


----------



## DayChill3r

Hi everyone, glad to be here I’ve been searching for a month for looking an active discussion where I can learn and contribute my share. Looking forward to meet some of you guys and gain friends. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tad

Welcome Ragen, Lucid, and DayChill3r! A really nice influx of new posters this past little while  I hope we'll be seeing more posts from you all--don't be shy ;-)


----------



## lucidbliss

*thank you all for the warm welcomes!!!* 

View attachment 010.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Welcome to all newbies


----------



## lucidbliss

BigBeautifulMe said:


> N8 has a gf! :happy: Soo happy for you!  And you're right... she's adorable.  Welcome, Lucid.



Why thank you for the compliment sweetie ..and so are you .....yeah N8 has a girlfriend ....I think he lost a bet or something ....jk. ... no hes wonderful i cant imagine not having him in my life....


----------



## BigCutieBelle

Hi everyone I am Belle. I thought i would drop by and say hi. 

View attachment phone pics (189).jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

lucidbliss said:


> *thank you all for the warm welcomes!!!*




I love your hair!


----------



## BoomSnap

lucidbliss said:


> yeah N8 has a girlfriend ....I think he lost a bet or something ....jk. ... no hes wonderful i cant imagine not having him in my life....



If I won my buddy was going to give me his "Wish you were beer" t-shirt.


----------



## lucidbliss

Me + Funny= Fail


----------



## Jigen

LovelyLipstick said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to the forums! Hope to talk to you all soon!
> 
> *Name:* Regan
> *Age: *21
> *Location:* Indiana
> *Profession:* Student
> *Music: *Oldies, Country, anything else that doesn't include rap. XD
> *Likes:* Asian Dramas and horror films, drawings, reading, painting and sleeping!
> *Dislikes:* Milk, hot summer days and really slow internet.
> *About me:* I'm 21 and I'm a student. I just started my course on Medical Transcription and hope to make friends with everyone!
> *Picture: *



Welcome, LL. May I ask you which are your favourite horror movies?


----------



## Jigen

lucidbliss said:


> Name:Lucid
> 
> Age:27
> 
> Location"The South
> 
> umm just making some friends....
> 
> 
> 
> lol im so not good at these ...



Welcome, Bliss.


----------



## Jigen

BigCutieBelle said:


> Hi everyone I am Big Cuties Belle from the site Big Cuties. I thought i would drop by and say hi to all my fans here. if any of you have ideas for photos you want to see me do on the site let me know. I am all ears. lol yah that is what those are ears.



Hi Belle.


----------



## rellis10

Welcome to everyone i'v missed!


----------



## Shooting star

Name: Gioia
Age: 18
Location: Italy
Profession: Student
Music: mostly Rock but a bit of everything really
Likes: Friends, Booze  , Books and TV series
Dislikes: Rudeness
About Me: I lurked here for a while and now I decide to join! I like to have fun (who doesn't?), I'm always in for trying new things and I'm usually pretty sweet and nice but I can also be catty an bossy sometimes


----------



## Jigen

Shooting star said:


> Name: Gioia
> Age: 18
> Location: Italy
> Profession: Student
> Music: mostly Rock but a bit of everything really
> Likes: Friends, Booze  , Books and TV series
> Dislikes: Rudeness
> About Me: I lurked here for a while and now I decide to join! I like to have fun (who doesn't?), I'm always in for trying new things and I'm usually pretty sweet and nice but I can also be catty an bossy sometimes



Finalmente un'altra italiana! Benvenuta su Dimensions!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Jigen said:


> Finalmente un'altra italiana! Benvenuta su Dimensions!



Bibbidy babiddy?

Boppity boopy!


----------



## Jigen

Sasquatch! said:


> Bibbidy babiddy?
> 
> Boppity boopy!



I Just welcomed her in Italian. 

TRANSLATION: "At last, another Italian! Welcome to Dimensions"


----------



## Sasquatch!

Jigen said:


> I Just welcomed her in Italian.
> 
> TRANSLATION: "At last, another Italian! Welcome to Dimensions"



I know, I had the chance to study some Italian at university. Just referencing this clip. :happy:


----------



## Jigen

Sasquatch! said:


> I know, I had the chance to study some Italian at university. Just referencing this clip. :happy:



I don't follow Family Guy, sorry. ^_^ Did you like Italian as a language?


----------



## Sasquatch!

Jigen said:


> I don't follow Family Guy, sorry. ^_^ Did you like Italian as a language?



What I remember of it, yes. Fantastic Language. Makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Jigen

Sasquatch! said:


> What I remember of it, yes. Fantastic Language. Makes a lot of sense.



Thanks :bow:


----------



## imswtangl

Hi I am Melynda


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Welcome all newbies


----------



## Oirish

Welcome all newbs


----------



## PewterBunny

Well ok not so new...used to be on the site ages ago when there was a magazine LOL. Anyweigh...have gained and lost over the years...not necessarily pounds either LOL....soooo basically back to square one.

44yrs old
Living alone in London Ontario Canada
I'm a police dispatcher and have been for 13 years or so
No girlie movies for me...action shoot em up-big blast kinda thing
Stock car races, Nascar
Italian food and ice cream and PIE not necessarily together

Looking forward to hearing from you!
Oh and as soon as I can shrink a proper photo down to an appropriate size....

PewterBunny :batting: 

View attachment bunnykiss.jpg


----------



## sarie

hieeee!

Name: sarah
Age: twenty seven
Location: florida
Profession: hotel sales manager
Music: baroque pop, indie pop, hip hop, punk cabaret, indie rock, drum and bass, classical, post punk revival, soul, alternative country, electro rock
Likes: design, tennis, crafttime, ironic business names, my record collection, random acts of kindness, mathematics, film, words, fine art, asking too many questions, humility
Dislikes: nickelback, people who back in to parking spaces, ford mustangs, terrible movies attempting to be well done, closemindedness, hypocrisy, car decor, comic sans
About me: i am a warm, welcoming, smiley gigglebox who wants to know everything about you. i am loyal, altruistic, and pragmatic. 

View attachment 17857_508844660075_101400426_30334774_7810435_n.jpg


----------



## PewterBunny

PewterBunny said:


> Well ok not so new...used to be on the site ages ago when there was a magazine LOL. Anyweigh...have gained and lost over the years...not necessarily pounds either LOL....soooo basically back to square one.
> 
> 44yrs old
> Living alone in London Ontario Canada
> I'm a police dispatcher and have been for 13 years or so
> No girlie movies for me...action shoot em up-big blast kinda thing
> Stock car races, Nascar
> Italian food and ice cream and PIE not necessarily together
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you!
> I hope this photo works...View attachment blackonesmall.jpeg


----------



## littlefairywren

A warm welcome to the newest people! PewterBunny and sarie, you both have lovely smiles!


----------



## Oldtimer76

Welcome to all the newbies:bow:


----------



## annabelly

Hi there! 

It's a pleasure to meet all of you. I'm a 300 pound, 41 year old women with waist-length red hair. Times are hard and I'm here to feel the love! I enjoyed looking at the belly hang photos. Maybe I'll go crazy and add mine some time. That would be a good exercise in loving my big belly.  

My interests are spirituality, travel, reading, researching, learning, WoW, D/s and family. My favorite food is raspberries and anything I haven't tried yet. :eat2: I love trying new things! My favorite color is true blue. My favorite site is the view from The Prince of Wales Hotel in Waterton National Park, Canada. I want to visit all seven continents and all 50 states. :kiss2: (I have five continents and eight states to go.) I dream of living in the inland pacific northwest some day, preferably in a B&B filled with all my loved ones. 

Here are the less fun things about me: 

I love making new friends but I'm not interested in sexchat. I value my privacy and don't expect to be posting a lot of photos of me any time soon. I'm here for textual correspondence. LOL 

I'm unhappily married and unhappily childless but I don't cheat. 

Have a FLABULOUS day! 

Blessings, 
Annabelly


----------



## NurseVicki

Hi I am New Here

Me I am 46 years old 5'8 redhead, hazel eyes I enjoy many things to include making Jewelry, writing poetry, reading Gardening and playing computer games! Found you recently but I knew of dimensions at least 14 years now! Just thought I say hello every one


----------



## LovelyLiz

NurseVicki said:


> Hi I am New Here
> 
> Me I am 46 years old 5'8 redhead, hazel eyes I enjoy many things to include making Jewelry, writing poetry, reading Gardening and playing computer games! Found you recently but I knew of dimensions at least 14 years now! Just thought I say hello every one



Welcome! Love the yellow polka-dot bikini. Work it!


----------



## AuntHen

sarie said:


> hieeee!
> 
> Name: sarah
> Age: twenty seven
> Location: florida
> Profession: hotel sales manager
> Music: baroque pop, indie pop, hip hop, punk cabaret, indie rock, drum and bass, classical, post punk revival, soul, alternative country, electro rock
> Likes: design, tennis, crafttime, ironic business names, my record collection, random acts of kindness, mathematics, film, words, fine art, asking too many questions, humility
> Dislikes: nickelback, people who back in to parking spaces, ford mustangs, terrible movies attempting to be well done, closemindedness, hypocrisy, car decor, comic sans
> About me: i am a warm, welcoming, smiley gigglebox who wants to know everything about you. i am loyal, altruistic, and pragmatic.




such a pretty pic! Welcome... I am in the sunshine state too


----------



## CastingPearls

Hi new people!!! Welcome


----------



## HDANGEL15

lucidbliss said:


> Name:Lucid
> 
> Age:27
> 
> Location"The South
> 
> umm just making some friends....
> 
> 
> 
> lol im so not good at these ...



*love your hair and makeup....gorgeous!! i wanna know how to do that*


----------



## mescalita8

I am in the upper 40s. Other than occasional health concerns I try to enjoy life and pay no mind to politically and economically driven weight issues; they are joy killers and who wants that? Love you all.


----------



## Tenacious Dave

Name: Dave
Age: 19
Location: West Midlands, England
Profession: Student/Cinema
Music: Rock, classic rock, metal, reggae, folk and country
Likes: Movies, Photography, Music, comics, sci-fi, pubs/clubs, m8s
Dislikes: dub-step, chavs, 
About me: My names Dave, im 19 years of age and ijust LOVE music & movies lol im either BHM or SSBHM im not really sure lol
picture: 

View attachment n1067426952_200938_11203.jpg


----------



## Micara

Welcome Newbies!!


----------



## Linda

Welcome everyone.


----------



## calauria

Welcome new people


----------



## AdrianeStriving

Well hello there!

Name: Adriane
Age: Twenty-Six
Location: NOVA (Northern VA near DC)
Occupation (rat race lane chosen): Configuration Mgmt Analyst

Likes: Movies, long drives (when I'm not the one behind the wheel), Music (everything from rock to jazz and neo-soul. At anytime you can get in my car and hear Journey one minute, and then Jill Scott and Nina Simone the next *smile*), SANGRIA!, anything adventurous and spontaneous, SUSHI!, Sexi Men:blush:, laughter and good times!

Dislikes: Bad attitudes, close-mindedness, boring people, huge crowds, and the hum-drum of life.

Personality Descrip: Feisty, sweet, down to earth, good sense of humor, sensual, spontaneous, and talkative.


----------



## ogloger

hello just wanted to say hi.


----------



## Indicolts

Name: John
Age: 18
Where you from: UK

Likes: Football, American Football, Snooker, Pool, Darts, Table Tennis, TV, BBW's and SSBBW's.

Dislikes: Dishonesty, Un-loyal, Liars, Cheats, Fakes, Jealousy.

If you want to know more, just ask any questions and i sure would be happy to answer :happy:


----------



## sarie

fat9276 said:


> such a pretty pic! Welcome... I am in the sunshine state too



aw thanks so much! it's so hotttt this summer. eek! yay florida Ü


----------



## NYCLove

Name: Diane

Age: 40-something

Location: New York City

Profession: Many

Music: Everything except bubble-gum music and rap.

Likes: Manhattan NYC 

Dislikes: Liars, people who try to change you to fit their style instead of taking you for who you are, mean people 


About me: I'm a 40-something year old woman, just here looking around.


----------



## CastingPearls

Hello new people. Welcome all.


----------



## dorkasarusrex

So the friendly message said to introduce myself, so I am. 

Let's see - there's the basics: 
I'm almost 27, I live in the central us but am from the northeast originally so i have a terrible accent. I'm a female. 

I read, a lot. I always knew I read a lot, however my s/o has stated that he's amazed at the speed of which I read - and that I've never given it a second thought. I love most genres but have a soft spot for philosophy, social commentary/studies, and the s/o is getting me to branch into fantasy/sci-fi. I'm currently reading Olympus which is a sequel to Illiad - both very good books. 

I sing in a cabaret, do burlesque, a part-time fetish model (although I won't be spamming anyone! This is the place for me to relax!!! =) ), design my own clothes and accessories because I'm angry that someone decided fat girls weren't allowed to wear cute clothes absent of crazy mumu patterns, a freelance writer and to help pay those bills for fabulous clothes I am a bill collector - but not the stereotype. I focus on the human on the phone and what brought them to the situation and I truly try to work with them and help. If at the end of the convo I get a payment, great. If I don't, great. What I count as a success is if I've helped the person feel a little better about their situation. 

I'm also not a very brief person. =) I can be long-winded. 

I listen to all sorts of music, write and compose things and love zydeco, chicago blues and musicals. 

A word of warning - I have a very dry sense of humor. I NEVER go out of my way to hurt anyone's feelings, and if I have hurt you in some way, confront me on it so I can clarify. The problem with the internet is you can't see facial expressions. 
I'm going to put in some pictures so you can put a face to the name. The first two are from a shadow cast for the Rocky Horror Picture Show, the bottom one is just a picture of me from Christmas last year (with my brother) so you can see me in my normal clothing =) 

I look forward to interacting with everyone - I've lurked enough!! =) 

View attachment rock1.jpg


View attachment rock2.jpg


View attachment rock3.jpg


----------



## dddbbw36

So far this seems like a really friendly board!

*Name*: Ellie
*Age*: 26
*Location*: New Jersey shore!
*Profession*: asst. librarian/sales
*Music*: indie rock, shoegaze, dream pop, alternative rock, folk, classical, electro
*TV*: Battlestar Galactica, The Wire, Breaking Bad, Mad Men, 30 Rock, Always Sunny in Philadelphia, Community, Treme, True Blood.
*Likes*: Reading, arts n crafts, camping, star gazing, soccer, volleyball, basketball, football, badminton, tennis, supporting the community, volunteering!
*About me*: I'm a sweet and friendly person who loves to keep active. Open minded and I love my body! 

View attachment Picture52.jpg


----------



## HappyFA75

AdrianeStriving said:


> Well hello there!
> 
> Name: Adriane
> Age: Twenty-Six
> Location: NOVA (Northern VA near DC)
> Occupation (rat race lane chosen): Configuration Mgmt Analyst
> 
> Likes: Movies, *long drives (when I'm not the one behind the wheel),*Music (everything from rock to jazz and neo-soul. At anytime you can get in my car and hear Journey one minute, and then Jill Scott and Nina Simone the next *smile*), SANGRIA!, anything adventurous and spontaneous, SUSHI!, Sexi Men:blush:, laughter and good times!
> 
> Dislikes: Bad attitudes, close-mindedness, boring people, huge crowds, and the hum-drum of life.
> 
> Personality Descrip: Feisty, sweet, down to earth, good sense of humor, sensual, spontaneous, and talkative.



I DO Believe youd like Long Trips behind the wheel more if you had the right set of Wheels! One day, im going to have enough in this Savings account for an Corvette of some type, as the Italian cars are too much. Until then, this Western Star is a Fine Big Rig.


----------



## caller

NAME: Cindi
LOCATION: Des Moines IA
PROFESSION: Business Development/Insurance
MUSIC: Rock, Country, Indie, Folk
LIKES: Music, laughing, my dogs, my daughter, drag racing, sex, cuddling, men
DISLIKES: Dishonesty, playing with someone's emotions
ABOUT ME: I am 44, BBW, divorced in 2000 and just started dating about a year and a half ago. Just in the last year have learned to love myself and how I look and have discovered there are men out there that do to, still trying to find the right one though!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Hiya to all newbies .

Hope you post often.


----------



## geekgamer01

Hey Everybody, My name's Jordan and I wanted to introduce myself. I'm 20, attending college at the University of Ky in Lexington, KY. I like to spend time outside, working with my hands, hanging with friends, or listening to music. I listen to almost every kind of music, but I prefer rock.


----------



## Linda

Welcome Jordan.


----------



## MissDizzyLizzy

Hello and hello! I'm a nerdy girl who likes coffee and Star Wars. My favorite captain is Kirk and the Beatles rock my socks off. I'm new to the BBW/Chubby scene but I'm excited to meet new people and become more acquainted with the community. 

thanks, and keep on keeping on! See you around! <3 

View attachment smalldizzy.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Hey, Jordan.  I went to UK from 2002-4. Welcome to Dims. You'll love it here.


----------



## LovelyLiz

MissDizzyLizzy said:


> Hello and hello! I'm a nerdy girl who likes coffee and Star Wars. My favorite captain is Kirk and the Beatles rock my socks off. I'm new to the BBW/Chubby scene but I'm excited to meet new people and become more acquainted with the community.
> 
> thanks, and keep on keeping on! See you around! <3



Welcome DizzyLizzy! Love your pic! Post often.


----------



## nufc98

Hi im Nufc98, 19 years old ,i live in England ,im new to the site and ive been a FA all my adult life 

Hoping to meet some like-minded people on here


----------



## piratechops

Hey plus sized people...

My name is Kylie and I am 32 years old from Perth, Western Australia. I have just found this forum and think I am going to be right at home here, well I hope so anyway! 

I am a BBW and have been my whole life, though only in the past few years have I been comfortable enough to embrace my size and realize my sexuality and it has changed my confidence outlook on life in general.

Here's hoping to meet some like minded people and maybe even a sexy FA!


----------



## littlefairywren

piratechops said:


> Hey plus sized people...
> 
> My name is Kylie and I am 32 years old from Perth, Western Australia. I have just found this forum and think I am going to be right at home here, well I hope so anyway!
> 
> I am a BBW and have been my whole life, though only in the past few years have I been comfortable enough to embrace my size and realize my sexuality and it has changed my confidence outlook on life in general.
> 
> Here's hoping to meet some like minded people and maybe even a sexy FA!



OMG, you are from Perth!!! Oh, welcome to the boards Kylie...from another Aussie. Aust99 is from Perth too, so she will be thrilled to see another from WA 

A big hello to all of the newest folks, have yourself some fun!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Welcome!

Wren, the Aussies are starting to take over!


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Wren, the Aussies are starting to take over!



Bwahahaha, our quest for domination is being realised....NOT! LOL, MB


----------



## NYCGabriel

littlefairywren said:


> Bwahahaha, our quest for domination is being realised....NOT! LOL, MB



Can I be kept as your personal valet/bodyguard/hooligan? :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

NYCGabriel said:


> Can I be kept as your personal valet/bodyguard/hooligan? :happy:



Oooh, yes! I like the idea of that 
Not many people can say they have their own personal hooligan lol.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Welcome all you wonderful new people! :happy:

Hope you participate a lot with us!


----------



## hellcatt

Name: chris
Age: 39 
Location: chicago
Profession:carpenter
Music: all kinds of stuff
Likes: outdoors, camping, boating, fishing, drinking beer around a fire. tattoos 
Dislikes: capitalizing and punctuation 
About me: laid back and care free, i tend to skip thru life with my shoes untied 

View attachment IMG00045-20100224-1150.jpg


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

My name is UnknownSpirit01 here, but on Deviantart.com I am also known as GhostUnkown. But you can call me GU for short.

I'm a youngin' who is a WG storywriter on dA and I am from _places unknown_ 

But don't worry I'm not a scary ghost, I'm indeed the opposite. I'm a nice guy and I'd like to chat with anyone. It's just a nickname back in the days of elementary school. I'm really skinny and pale, so Ghost is a good fit for me . 

But anyways, I'm interested in a lot of things. Music, TV, movies, sports, and a whole bunch of other things. I've been an FA for a few years now and I am glad to be a participant of this forum. Can't wait to met new people and have a good time here!


----------



## chicken legs

Howdy GU, nice to have more writers about...and now.. on to deviantart..lol


----------



## bigdon$$$4

HeatherBBW said:


> I think the profiles showcase all this stuff, but I will play along  I love seeing pictures, so maybe this will allow for more pictures for me to view.. muhahahaha
> 
> *Name:* Heather
> *Age:* 31
> *Location:* Massachusetts
> *Profession: * SQA Engineer, Webmistress & BBW Event Coordinator
> *Music:* Like most kinds, but really dig 70s music a whole lot (singer/songwriter)
> *Likes: * Pugs, Good movies, Good Friends & Good Food
> *Dislikes: * Sushi, Fat Discrimination & Long Walks On The Beach
> *About me:* Control freak but overall a nice girl (I hope!)
> *Picture:*


Hello Heather it is good to be a here viewing this site I've visited other web pages associated with Dimensions Web site and I must say you do have a face that can attract any body it is sure viewing pleasure. Thanks for having me.


----------



## Linda

Welcome to all the new folks.


----------



## Oirish

MissDizzyLizzy said:


> Hello and hello! I'm a nerdy girl who likes coffee and Star Wars. My favorite captain is Kirk and the Beatles rock my socks off. I'm new to the BBW/Chubby scene but I'm excited to meet new people and become more acquainted with the community.
> 
> thanks, and keep on keeping on! See you around! <3



Welcome!  Always nice to meet a cute nerdy girl.


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome new people!!!


----------



## riddikulus

Name: Carmen
Age: 25
Location: Minnesota, soon to be KC MO.
Profession: Unemployed...I am, however, trying to get a job in a library (since I graduated in the winter from grad school with an MLS).
Music: My Morning Jacket, Joanna Newsom, Willie Nelson, Okkervil River, Deer Tick...really, I'll listen to anything. I'm mostly against new country much, though.
Likes: Reading, mythological creatures, gross things, libraries, baking, and crafting.
Dislikes: Missing the previews at the movie theater, bean sprouts, cheap alcohol.
About me: People tell me I'm ridiculous on a daily basis. I think it's because I'm pretty vulgar (I love a good poop joke) and ramble about hypothetical scenarios involving unicorns or the cast of Harry Potter quite frequently. I giggle a lot. The dude in my pictures is my boyfriend.


----------



## curveyme

You two make a cute couple!

Welcome to all the newbies. I've been around here for three years, but am just getting back in the swing after moving from Indiana to Texas last year.


----------



## Sparrow

My eyes are so squinty in that picture.


----------



## Oldtimer76

riddikulus said:


> Name: Carmen
> Age: 25
> Location: Minnesota, soon to be KC MO.
> Profession: Unemployed...I am, however, trying to get a job in a library (since I graduated in the winter from grad school with an MLS).
> Music: My Morning Jacket, Joanna Newsom, Willie Nelson, Okkervil River, Deer Tick...really, I'll listen to anything. I'm mostly against new country much, though.
> Likes: Reading, mythological creatures, gross things, libraries, baking, and crafting.
> Dislikes: Missing the previews at the movie theater, bean sprouts, cheap alcohol.
> About me: People tell me I'm ridiculous on a daily basis. I think it's because I'm pretty vulgar (I love a good poop joke) and ramble about hypothetical scenarios involving unicorns or the cast of Harry Potter quite frequently. I giggle a lot. The dude in my pictures is my boyfriend.



Welcome hun! Hope you enjoy:happy:


----------



## herbt2

Hello everyone. I'm Herb and I'm really enjoying the site.


----------



## Mayla

Hello! *Waves*

Well, I'm mostly a lurker, but I'm learning about myself - what I like, what I don't like, different challenges, etc. I want to love myself at the size I am, but I keep having a love-hate relationship with myself and I don't like that (especially at my age!).

I've always had weight issues but size acceptance for me has always been my problem (sad face!). Long story is long, so I won't go into it in the introduction, but I'm here to learn how to love my body even more, as all of you wonderful folks have seemed to do. 

Some info

User Name: Mayla
Age: 40s
Location: Grew up in the Midwest
Profession: Advisor (college level)
Music: Everything except rap and country
Likes: Science fiction/fantasy, writing, reading, singing, surfing the Net, travel, coffee houses, unique bookstores, funky out-of-the-way places, exotic/unique.foreign foods, ice cream/chocolate/cookies/etc., hippie culture.
Dislikes: Chauvinism, prejudice, dogma without thought, bland foods, rude folks, weird smells. 
About me: I'm a 40 year old chubby, African-American woman (plump, maybe), and I have to admit (embarrassing as it is) I like the fleshy softness of it.

Not sure if I'm comfortable with a picture yet, tho'.


----------



## Micara

Mayla said:


> Hello! *Waves*
> 
> Well, I'm mostly a lurker, but I'm learning about myself - what I like, what I don't like, different challenges, etc. I want to love myself at the size I am, but I keep having a love-hate relationship with myself and I don't like that (especially at my age!).
> 
> I've always had weight issues but size acceptance for me has always been my problem (sad face!). Long story is long, so I won't go into it in the introduction, but I'm here to learn how to love my body even more, as all of you wonderful folks have seemed to do.
> 
> Some info
> 
> User Name: Mayla
> Age: 40s
> Location: Grew up in the Midwest
> Profession: Advisor (college level)
> Music: Everything except rap and country
> Likes: Science fiction/fantasy, writing, reading, singing, surfing the Net, travel, coffee houses, unique bookstores, funky out-of-the-way places, exotic/unique.foreign foods, ice cream/chocolate/cookies/etc., hippie culture.
> Dislikes: Chauvinism, prejudice, dogma without thought, bland foods, rude folks, weird smells.
> About me: I'm a 40 year old chubby, African-American woman (plump, maybe), and I have to admit (embarrassing as it is) I like the fleshy softness of it.
> 
> Not sure if I'm comfortable with a picture yet, tho'.



Welcome, Mayla! I hope you enjoy Dims! It has made me feel more comfortable in my own skin since I've begun posting. I hope that Dims can do that for you!


----------



## Mayla

Micara said:


> Welcome, Mayla! I hope you enjoy Dims! It has made me feel more comfortable in my own skin since I've begun posting. I hope that Dims can do that for you!



Thank you, Micara! I hope so too. I just hope I can *be* myself without folks thinking I need to change. I am who I am and I'm the size I am, and I think I just want to be happy with that and enjoy it.


----------



## riddikulus

Sparrow said:


> My eyes are so squinty in that picture.



Squinty with love.


----------



## NurseVicki

wanting to say Hello and tell you a bit about my self! 

I am a BBW was a SSBBW but dropped 130 pounds for my health. I am a diabetic and have been active in NAAFA for many years though not as much lately since our local chapter is kinda burned out!

I always been a big Girl 9 pounds 6 oz at birth. I am 46 now. I am a wife, and mom to one big son 27 !

I enjoy many things from being on boards like this one to planting my little patio garden to reading a good book to designing jewelry! 

So I am here and hope to have fun and get to know some of you better! thanks


----------



## nettie

riddikulus said:


> Name: Carmen
> Age: 25
> Location: Minnesota, soon to be KC MO.
> Profession: Unemployed...I am, however, trying to get a job in a library (since I graduated in the winter from grad school with an MLS).
> Music: My Morning Jacket, Joanna Newsom, Willie Nelson, Okkervil River, Deer Tick...really, I'll listen to anything. I'm mostly against new country much, though.
> Likes: Reading, mythological creatures, gross things, libraries, baking, and crafting.
> Dislikes: Missing the previews at the movie theater, bean sprouts, cheap alcohol.
> About me: People tell me I'm ridiculous on a daily basis. I think it's because I'm pretty vulgar (I love a good poop joke) and ramble about hypothetical scenarios involving unicorns or the cast of Harry Potter quite frequently. I giggle a lot. The dude in my pictures is my boyfriend.




Hello from a fellow Minnesotan! Love your pics.


----------



## icmasticc

Didn't see this before, but I'll post here now lol. Here's my info. 

Username-Icmasticc
Age-20
Location-North Carolina
Occupation-Sales Associate at Food Lion
Music-Hip Hop/Rap
Likes-Fighting(Street and MMA), Sports, Weight-Lifting/Exercise, Rapping, Video Games, Manga
Dislikes-My Job(it pays but I hate it lol), My sister's husband, other things I can't remember right now lol
About me-I'm the "I don't give a fuck" type of person. I don't care what other people think of me and opinions have no meaning to me. You can call me cold but it wouldn't matter lol. I'm pretty laid back despite all this though. When it comes to big girls, I preference SSBBW over BBW but I'm not discriminating or picky lol. 

That's all I feel like typing so, what's up lol.


----------



## curveyme

Welcome Herb, Mayla, Nurse Vicky, and Icmasticc! 
This is a great place to meet new, accepting, and understanding people. I encourage you all to register for chat too. It's a really great way to connect with people around here. It's been a little slow lately, but last night there were several of us in the room.
Enjoy!


----------



## herbt2

Thanks Curvey!


QUOTE=curveyme;1489517]Welcome Herb, Mayla, Nurse Vicky, and Icmasticc! 
This is a great place to meet new, accepting, and understanding people. I encourage you all to register for chat too. It's a really great way to connect with people around here. It's been a little slow lately, but last night there were several of us in the room.
Enjoy![/QUOTE]


----------



## xysoseriousx

Name: Sean
Age: 23
Why I Joined: I love BBW's because they are layed back, and have less worries. Women are better fat because they are real around you, will eat whatever they want, and a true woman would love to get stuffed every day. :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

xysoseriousx said:


> Name: Sean
> Age: 23
> Why I Joined: I love BBW's because they are layed back, and have less worries. Women are better fat because they are real around you, will eat whatever they want, and *a true woman would love to get stuffed every day*. :bow:



Welcome to all the new Dimmer people!

xysoseriousx, that made me laugh....over here, that means a whole other thing completely hahahaha


----------



## CastingPearls

ohhhh yeah....<snicker> it DOES!!!

WELCOME NOOBS!!!!


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

CastingPearls said:


> ohhhh yeah....<snicker> it DOES!!!
> 
> WELCOME NOOBS!!!!



Hey! We "noobz" are FTW I'll have you know!


----------



## hawaii808

Hello there from Hawaii! :happy: Just found this forum while googling for weight info and here I am! Lots of interesting stuff on here. Hopefully I can contribute and meet some cool peeps on here


----------



## Dromond

Welcome! Enjoy your time here and don't mind the haoles, brah.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

hawaii808 said:


> Hello there from Hawaii! :happy: Just found this forum while googling for weight info and here I am! Lots of interesting stuff on here. Hopefully I can contribute and meet some cool peeps on here



Hey I'm going on vacation to Hawaii this year!
Hows the weather down there? lol


----------



## spiritangel

oh my so many amazing new people welcome all of you 

and hugs


----------



## willowmoon

xysoseriousx said:


> Name: Sean
> Age: 23
> Why I Joined: I love BBW's because they are layed back, and have less worries. Women are better fat because they are real around you, will eat whatever they want, and *a true woman would love to get stuffed every day. * :bow:





littlefairywren said:


> Welcome to all the new Dimmer people!
> 
> xysoseriousx, that made me laugh....over here, that means a whole other thing completely hahahaha



What's to say he DIDN'T mean it that way?


----------



## mellybean

Hello everyone! 

I guess I should list some things about me:
-19
-female
-I'm 5'7" and around 140 (i think this is the chubbiest ive ever been)
-I am a waitress and always around food! I love food)
-I am OBSESSED with bellies. I love belly expansion, and have done some expansions with water and air and I love it. One day I want to see my belly looking big and round and pregnant looking.:eat2:
-I still miss and hope that one day pumpkin belly's patch will come back online
-And I'm really excited to join this forum!


----------



## lostjacket

Not so Secret: I'm really not that new. However, due to an extended absence? However, I haven't been actively posting here enough...and was sick of lurking. 

Thus, I figured I'd re-introduce myself to a few peeps. Now living in Cambridge and am loving life working at an agency in downtown Boston. (Soon to be moving to Beacon...woot!) 

Been an interesting past couple of years...new jobs, moves across country (well to Chicago anyway and then back), one relationship of note and a healthy dose of maturity. Go figure...I am only 25 though. Amazing what 2-3 years of life does for ya though. Like to think I'm considerably less of a dumbass.

Anyway, hope to actually make an effort to get out to an event here in MA at some point in the near future. Been far too long. 

As always? Love hearing from people and being modestly entertaining. After all, that's what this board is for...making friends.

Plus? I have new glasses. That's gotta be worth something right? 

View attachment photoq.jpg


----------



## mercy

Name: Mercy (not really, but I'm a bit wary about real name usage online)
Age: 29
Location: NW England
Profession: Administrator/volunteer youth worker
Music: Punk, metal, classic rock and indie mostly, but some of everything.
Likes: Music, gigs, books, comics, eyeliner, fishnet tights, bad movies, cider, Muppets, HBO shows and Red Bull.
Dislikes: Conservative/Republican politics, people who talk about their phones all the time
About me: This is my first post. Hurrah! I'm overweight and have ambivalent feelings about it, but am definitely an FA (bisexual - so it applies equally to men and women). 
Picture: God no. Not yet anyway.


----------



## littlefairywren

willowmoon said:


> What's to say he DIDN'T mean it that way?



LOL....there's a thought! 
I must be a true woman then...hahahaha


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Welcome, everyone


----------



## Surlysomething

lostjacket said:


> Not so Secret: I'm really not that new. However, due to an extended absence? However, I haven't been actively posting here enough...and was sick of lurking.
> 
> Thus, I figured I'd re-introduce myself to a few peeps. Now living in Cambridge and am loving life working at an agency in downtown Boston. (Soon to be moving to Beacon...woot!)
> 
> Been an interesting past couple of years...new jobs, moves across country (well to Chicago anyway and then back), one relationship of note and a healthy dose of maturity. Go figure...I am only 25 though. Amazing what 2-3 years of life does for ya though. Like to think I'm considerably less of a dumbass.
> 
> Anyway, hope to actually make an effort to get out to an event here in MA at some point in the near future. Been far too long.
> 
> As always? Love hearing from people and being modestly entertaining. After all, that's what this board is for...making friends.
> 
> Plus? I have new glasses. That's gotta be worth something right?



New glasses are *always* worth something.

Welcome back!


----------



## saracee

Name: sara
Age: 24
Location: PA
Profession: unemployed for now
Music: funk, soul, hip hop, indie
Likes: food & lots of it, drinking, smoking when drinking, biking, wearing clothes too small for me
Dislikes: sushi...yes, it's true!
About me: almost 200 lbs and ready for more, loves SSBBW women & any kind of boys....  

View attachment 203339.jpg


----------



## Allie Cat

saracee said:


> Name: sara
> Age: 24
> Location: PA
> Profession: unemployed for now
> Music: funk, soul, hip hop, indie
> Likes: food & lots of it, drinking, smoking when drinking, biking, wearing clothes too small for me
> Dislikes: sushi...yes, it's true!
> About me: almost 200 lbs and ready for more, loves SSBBW women & any kind of boys....



Welcome, fellow Pennsylvanian


----------



## bbwlvr71

Hello everyone, I'm new on here  I'm a 26 Yr old ssbbw lover and looking to connect and make new friends on here


----------



## freakyfred

Welcome saracee and bbwlvr71! Hope ye enjoy your stay


----------



## curveyme

Welcome!
Jump right in and mingle. Chat has been "re-born" recently, with several Dimmers there in the evening. It might be another nice place for you to see and be seen, so to speak.
Enjoy!


----------



## curveyme

curveyme said:


> Welcome!
> Jump right in and mingle. Chat has been "re-born" recently, with several Dimmers there in the evening. It might be another nice place for you to see and be seen, so to speak.
> Enjoy!



I definitely wanted to include you newbs too!


----------



## curveyme

Glad you "found" Dims again! Hope you can get to a local event - it's a total blast to meet fellow Dimmers in person!


----------



## swi_mer

swi_mer Love full-figured goddesses.


----------



## shyboy

*NAME* - Pip
*LOCATION* - South Yorkshire UK
*MUSIC* -Open Minded - Anything catchy
*LIKES* - Chatting online, food, television, computers, fun and jokes
*DISLIKES* - Miserable and boring people
*ABOUT ME* - i am a 49 year old shyboy, not much confidence. Single and never married, No Kids, Looking to gain new friends


----------



## littlefairywren

Hello and welcome to the newbies....have fun, and don't be shy


----------



## Linda

littlefairywren said:


> Hello and welcome to the newbies....have fun, and don't be shy



If they are, their shyness will wear off...like mine. bwahahaha


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> If they are, their shyness will wear off...like mine. bwahahaha



Hahahaha.....are you stalking me now?
Love ya, Linda


----------



## Royal Flush

Hey all,

Name: Ugur
Age: 29, Istanbul
Profession: Biomedical Specialist
Music: Funk,Jazz,R&B,Trip Hop
Likes: All things BBW, Motorsports, Movies, War History, Book, Humour
Dislikes: exaggerations, lies, judgemental people, narrowminded people, lies, inequities, Wind, Soap Operas, Celery, 

About me: 29 single, never married, strong willed, hard worker, pretty good sense of humor and irony, obsessive a bit..I am also admired curvy ladies.No idea what to put much more.
if there's anything else you want to know, just drop me a PM.


----------



## hitman30

hello.......
Name:sebastien
Age: 38
Location: french
Profession: employé
Music: electro
Likes: Films, jeux vidéo


----------



## youngstud925

I'm Daniel from the OC. I'm glad to be here!

26
single
College student


----------



## Adamantoise

Royal Flush said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Name: Ugur
> Age: 29, Istanbul
> Profession: Biomedical Specialist
> Music: Funk,Jazz,R&B,Trip Hop
> Likes: All things BBW, Motorsports, Movies, War History, Book, Humour
> Dislikes: exaggerations, lies, judgemental people, narrowminded people, lies, inequities, Wind, Soap Operas, Celery,
> 
> About me: 29 single, never married, strong willed, hard worker, pretty good sense of humor and irony, obsessive a bit..I am also admired curvy ladies.No idea what to put much more.
> if there's anything else you want to know, just drop me a PM.





hitman30 said:


> hello.......
> Name:sebastien
> Age: 38
> Location: french
> Profession: employé
> Music: electro
> Likes: Films, jeux vidéo





youngstud925 said:


> I'm Daniel from the OC. I'm glad to be here!
> 
> 26
> single
> College student



Welcome to Dimensions,guys!


----------



## CurvyWomenLover

Curvy Women Lover here!

Glad to meet you all!




Twitter : @CWLcentral


----------



## spm

Ummmm...let's see...


Straight, single male in NE Kansas
In the midst of a break-up (non-volatile - we're still friends...just figuring out that "romance" was not our correct venue)
Publicly very private, but privately very open
I'd never seen/heard the term before, but I believe I qualify as a BHM - I'm a hair over 6'3". I truly don't know my weight, but it's somewhere in the 300-350 range.
I've been perusing the forums a lot whilst awaiting "approval", and will continue to read more than write for a while. One learns more by listening than talking, and I have found many interesting people here, including some (relatively) nearby

For now - that is all. If you wish, feel free to PM me - I'll see if I can figure out _that _part of the forums!


----------



## vardon_grip

Royal Flush said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Name: Ugur
> Age: 29, Istanbul
> Profession: Biomedical Specialist
> Music: Funk,Jazz,R&B,Trip Hop
> Likes: All things BBW, Motorsports, Movies, War History, Book, Humour
> Dislikes: exaggerations, lies, judgemental people, narrowminded people, lies, inequities, Wind, Soap Operas, Celery,
> 
> About me: 29 single, never married, strong willed, hard worker, pretty good sense of humor and irony, obsessive a bit..I am also admired curvy ladies.No idea what to put much more.
> if there's anything else you want to know, just drop me a PM.



Merhaba and welcome!

P.S. Next time you pass by Taksim...please grab me a burger from Bambi and send it on!

Te&#351;ekkürler


----------



## whirlwindphoto52

Name: Whirlwindphoto52
Age: 58
Location: USA (Midwest)
Profession: IT Professional
Music: Classical, Classic Rock
Likes: Photography, BBW, classic films
Dislikes: Rude, loud people, lousy drivers


----------



## Linda

littlefairywren said:


> Hahahaha.....are you stalking me now?
> Love ya, Linda



Only because you begged so nicely. 

Love ya too Kimberly.


----------



## Royal Flush

vardon_grip said:


> Merhaba and welcome!
> 
> P.S. Next time you pass by Taksim...please grab me a burger from Bambi and send it on!
> 
> Te&#351;ekkürler



Hahaha..Great.Look this is my offer,next time inform me before your visiting,i ll buy a hamburger for you from Bambi.


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome, new peoples! :bow:


----------



## SynnDee

Name: SynnDee
Age: 27
Location: Central California
Profession: Amateur Model
Music: Country, Soft Rock, Pop
Likes: Hanging out with friends, playing cards, video games
Dislikes: Pushy people, nosy people
About me: Um... not sure what to say that wasn't said above.


----------



## Tad

Welcome to all the new posters :bow:

I hope we'll see lots more posts from you all


----------



## talltim

Name: talltim
age: 20
location: North Carolina
occupation: student
music: classical, metal, blues, rock
likes: my friends, video games, tabletop games, going places, old movies
dislikes: squash, poor writing, and conflict

I really hope to make some new friends with similar interests on this site.


----------



## CherryMoonz

Hey Everyone, 
I am Cherry Moonz I live in NYC and I have the first bbw geek fetish site on the web. I am into comics, video games, anime, manga, horror movies, music, Japanese Pop Culture and much much more. I am all about size positivity and accepting yourself and others for who they are on the inside and out. I hope to make some new friends here please feel free to contact me anytime.


----------



## curveyme

Welcome newbs!! Hope to meet you all in chat sometime!


----------



## Dromond

CherryMoonz said:


> Hey Everyone,
> I am Cherry Moonz I live in NYC and I have the first bbw geek fetish site on the web. I am into comics, video games, anime, manga, horror movies, music, Japanese Pop Culture and much much more. I am all about size positivity and accepting yourself and others for who they are on the inside and out. I hope to make some new friends here please feel free to contact me anytime.



Holy crap. All my loves in one spot. Big women, comic books, sci fi, games, and bad horror movies. If I'd heard about you before I got married, I might have stalked you.


----------



## brimpy

Hi all, new guy here, just browsing.


----------



## Adamantoise

CherryMoonz said:


> Hey Everyone,
> I am Cherry Moonz I live in NYC and I have the first bbw geek fetish site on the web. I am into comics, video games, anime, manga, horror movies, music, Japanese Pop Culture and much much more. I am all about size positivity and accepting yourself and others for who they are on the inside and out. I hope to make some new friends here please feel free to contact me anytime.



Welcome to the site,Cherry-you sound delightful!



brimpy said:


> Hi all, new guy here, just browsing.



Hi there-take your time and enjoy yourself!


----------



## ca1058

Name: Chris
Location: Eastern U.S.
Age:38


Been on and off Dimensions for years but just now posting.
I am an FA. I have always loved big women. When my wife and I got married she was 135, she is now about 300lbs at 5'3. That was a combination of me feeding her and her just gaining. She won't post any before/after pics, so you'll have to take my word for it.
So here I am...


----------



## Myn

Name: Sharlene
Age: 35
Location: Savannah
Profession: Grad student - about to graduate and look for work.


----------



## Pitbullboy

Mark
Modesto California
Looking for BBW girlfriend 

View attachment n1541700996_9010.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

Myn said:


> Name: Sharlene
> Age: 35
> Location: Savannah
> Profession: Grad student - about to graduate and look for work.



Welcome, Sharlene! I'm a grad student too...so I feel your pain when I think about the upcoming job market...  What are you studying?


----------



## Myn

Come August 12, I'll have my master's in library science. Just in time for libraries to start phasing out librarian positions in favor of cheaper paraprofessionals, but at least I can organize the heck out of things?


----------



## LovelyLiz

Myn said:


> Come August 12, I'll have my master's in library science. Just in time for libraries to start phasing out librarian positions in favor of cheaper paraprofessionals, but at least I can organize the heck out of things?



Congratulations! I adore libraries. Hope you find a way to use your training and do what you love!

Welcome, again. Post often!


----------



## paintsplotch

Name: Jenny
Age: 36
Location: North of Boston
Profession: pushing paper from one side of my desk to the other.


----------



## Jello404

Name: Jess
Age: 20
Location: Chicago IL,
Profession: Performing arts student
Music: Indie Pop,Alt. rock,hip hop.But I love all genres .
Likes: Movies,Si-Fi, reading,drinking/cooking with family and friends
Dislikes:"thugs",cruelty to animals and the excessive miss-use of baby oil in porn
About me: I'm a charismatic ssbbw. I'm the life of the party and I have a big heart.

PIX:Look! Its me!


----------



## adelicateflwr

so, this is completely new to me... and i actually feel a bit nervous as i type 
this! how silly is that?! 

i'll be 29 in about a month
i live in Arizona, and it's currently freakin hot!!! 
i'm a bbw, and am quite happy with myself 

i am in love with anything UK! the music, the films, tv, and of course, the accents!! 
i love movies, music, reading... and also love creating in the kitchen, especially baking! :eat2:

i am a happy person, intelligent (although at times, a bit slow, haha), i love what i do, and am here to see what else is out there, i guess... 

i don't quite know what else to write, but i'm open to answering questions


----------



## adelicateflwr

i forgot to attach a pic! heehee! 

View attachment photo 20-59-24.jpg


----------



## Rowan

Pitbullboy said:


> Mark
> Modesto California
> Looking for BBW girlfriend


welcome, and cute pic!


----------



## chartreyu

Hello, just here to dip my toes in the community. Never met any of my kind face to face. 

I'm Raynor, or Raine whichever works. An FA as long as I can remember. Questing to learn who I am really and what I'm going to do with myself and part of that requires fully embracing the FA side of me.

My username is a combination of Chartreuse, my favorite colour and Atreyu... the name of the child hero of my favorite childhood fantasy movie, The Neverending Story.


----------



## BrownDown09

I'm sorta new to this but...

Age:19 Any young people around here?

Description: I'm currently a UT student at Austin.(GO LONGHORNS) My passions are in art and music, but I'm studying math. I like anime, video games, horror movies but is open to other films. Wow I didn't know there was a place for the Big and Beautiful!!!! I think I might like it here 



.....felt like I just typed a little resume lol


----------



## jak61

Jeff

New member here. Land of Lincoln guy. Happily married to a BBW. Have always been attracted to the bigger women. Large breasts, big behinds, sexy curves. Looking forward to roaming the pages and getting to know a few of you. :eat2:


----------



## chartreyu

BrownDown09 said:


> I'm sorta new to this but...
> 
> Age:19 Any young people around here?l



Yes! I'm 23 myself ^_^


----------



## BrownDown09

Cool! Nice L avatar by the way!!


----------



## freakyfred

Welcome new peoples!


----------



## HayleeRose

Name: Haylee
Age: 18
Location: portland, OR
Profession: I just graduated high school, and am looking for a job
Music: Rock,indie, country
Likes: reading, music, shopping, sarcasm
Dislikes: ignorance
About me: im new to the site, thought i would come check it out and meet people.


----------



## spiritangel

wow awesome to see so many new faces

lots of hugs and a very warm welcome to you all feel free to dive right in I did


----------



## Oldtimer76

Welcome to all the newbies!:happy:


----------



## Oldtimer76

HayleeRose said:


> Name: Haylee
> Age: 18
> Location: portland, OR
> Profession: I just graduated high school, and am looking for a job
> Music: Rock,indie, country
> Likes: reading, music, shopping, sarcasm
> Dislikes: ignorance
> About me: im new to the site, thought i would come check it out and meet people.



You're looking very pretty, hun!
Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## Taffyspanx

Hello,
My name is Taffy. I am a webmodel and can be found on a couple sites. I enjoy the thrill of posing and being posted on the web. I love the fact that its a total secret from everyone! (So far at least!) I am a mother of 3, and stay at home wife. 

I'm fun and outgoing and love to socialize with my friends.

I listen to mostly R&B, hip hop/rap, and jazz, but like most all music.

Look forward to getting to know lots of new people!


----------



## BigBaby

Hi I am Aaron and I am 18 from Tennessee. I am a BHM looking for friends.I have a picture on my profile. I am new to the bbw/bhm community myself but some of you might know my mom who is chocolate desire.


----------



## curveyme

WOW, so many new faces! Welcome, welcome! 
The chat room here is a nice place to meet and socialize. There are usually several of us in there in the evenings.
Hope to chat with you all sometime!


----------



## chicken legs

BigBaby said:


> Hi I am Aaron and I am 18 from Tennessee. I am a BHM looking for friends.I have a picture on my profile. I am new to the bbw/bhm community myself but some of you might know my mom who is chocolate desire.



Hi you doin...

Ok enough of my pervin'. Welcome to the boards. I think (???) you are the first second generation Dimmer..


----------



## curveyme

Wow, MORE new faces!!
Welcome! Have a good look around. Check out chat, if you'd like to "see and be seen"!
Enjoy!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

chicken legs said:


> Hi you doin...
> 
> Ok enough of my pervin'. Welcome to the boards. I think (???) you are the first second generation Dimmer..


Welllll, maybe the first Dimmer who was brought to the board by a parent... but MisticalMisty and her mom are both members, too. (In that case it was the daughter that brought the mom, I think? )


----------



## curveyme

I guess I don't need to tell /you/ about chat - chocolatedesire has already hooked you up, I'm sure.
Enjoy Dims!!


----------



## hellokitty

Hello, I have been checking out the forums for a few weeks before joining but now I am here.

Name: Kathy or just Kat
Age: 31
Location: Chicago
Profession: I own a furniture store and a data entry company
Likes: Men in Uniform, German Shepards and cooking
Dislikes: Rude people, slow drivers and CTA Bus Drivers who try to run me over
Music: Almost anything from rock to country
About Me: I smoke, I drink a little and I make a killer margarita. I'm 5'6 and 350ish. My boyfriend is a 6'4, 230 lb cop who worships the ground I walk on. 

View attachment new.JPG


----------



## Oldtimer76

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Welllll, maybe the first Dimmer who was brought to the board by a parent... but MisticalMisty and her mom are both members, too. (In that case it was the daughter that brought the mom, I think? )



Also Goddess Patty and Bonita Bombshell are mother and daughter:happy:


----------



## Oldtimer76

So welcome again, to all the new members who have signed up since last week. Enjoy your stay in here!


----------



## willowmoon

HayleeRose said:


> Name: Haylee
> Age: 18
> Location: portland, OR
> Profession: I just graduated high school, and am looking for a job
> Music: Rock,indie, country
> Likes: reading, music, shopping, sarcasm
> Dislikes: ignorance
> About me: im new to the site, thought i would come check it out and meet people.



Very pretty! Like the contrast of the green eyes with the dark hair!


----------



## snatched

Name: Kevin
Age: 32
Location: Toronto, Canada
Profession: Engineer
Music: indie, hip hop, reggae, electronic, rock, jazz
Likes: Working out, cycling, films, music, travelling, spending time with friends, down to earth people, social drinking
Dislikes: douchebags
About Me: I like meeting new people of all sorts of backgrounds and although I am often busy, I'm pretty chill. Hoping to meet more people!


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Name: thirtiesgirl (I like the style and decor of the 1920s and '30s)
Age: 41
Location: Los Angeles
Profession: school counselor
Music: morose indie pop music from the '80s & '90s; some alt-country/folk; some eletronic music
Likes: music; indie film; crime noir; sci-fi; Victorian lit; size activism; the 1930s; mod '60s; post-punk early '80s; boys with guitars, glasses, samplers, and too many Stereolab CDs...
Dislikes: intolerance; unawareness of how one's actions affect others; devaluing education
About me: I'm glad to have found this forum. I've been looking for a place where fat people can have intelligent, thought-provoking conversations about size acceptance and body politics _and_ have some fun. I've checked out a couple of other fat forums in recent weeks and mostly found that most members, while fat, consider the idea of size acceptance "too militant" and not for them. It's disappointing, which is why I'm glad to have found this forum.

I'm a size activist (well, I usually say "fat activist," using the FA abbreviation, but I'll have to get used to writing "size activist" on this forum, since FA means something else around here, heh). I'm a member of the Fatshionista community on Livejournal, where fat people can post pics of themselves in outfits that express their personal style, get advice on shopping and style, and commiserate about the lack of plus sizes available at brick-and-mortar stores. Three of my favorite women in the world are size activist bloggers Lesley Kinzel at Fatshionista! (she's also a mod of the LJ Fatshionista community), Kate Harding at Shapely Prose, and Marianne Kirby at The Rotund.

All seriousness aside, though, I love talking about fatshion, personal style, fat people in the media, music, movies, food, sex, pop culture, etc., and I look forward to joining the fun conversations on this forum. I also (obviously) like to write _way_ too much, and as you can probably tell, I like semi-colons and parenthetical expressions.

picture: Me~






Me again~






Also me~


----------



## LovelyLiz

Welcome thirtiesgirl, a fellow Angeleno.  I look forward to reading your posts. Hope you find your niche around here.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

mcbeth said:


> Welcome thirtiesgirl, a fellow Angeleno.  I look forward to reading your posts. Hope you find your niche around here.



Thanks, and yay! I always like meeting other LA people.


----------



## KHayes666

chicken legs said:


> Hi you doin...
> 
> Ok enough of my pervin'. Welcome to the boards. I think (???) you are the first second generation Dimmer..



Its a new day....its a new generation. Now we're never lookin back, no we're never lookin back.


----------



## lord_drexel

Hi One and All, 
I want to introduce myself to the forum members. I am a Photographer from DE, here to check out the forums.


----------



## And c

well ive been on here for little while so i thought id stick a post on this page so anyway im 22 im an fa i live in the uk on the sunny south coast any way if there are any bbws or feedees who like to chat PM me anytime


----------



## BurlesqueBrit

My name is Amy, I'm 23 and I'm from Yorkshire, England. I'm new to the BBW/BHM community and I have no idea how to put a photo on so I'll try and work it out later 

Loves: rock music, working with animals, swimming, drawing, reading, good or odd films/old british sitcoms, wide open spaces, rain and sweeties.

Hates: people with no sense of humour, small yappy dogs, bullying, most dance/rap music, insincerity and brussel sprouts.


----------



## rellis10

BurlesqueBrit said:


> My name is Amy, I'm 23 and I'm from Yorkshire, England. I'm new to the BBW/BHM community and I have no idea how to put a photo on so I'll try and work it out later
> 
> Loves: rock music, working with animals, swimming, drawing, reading, good or odd films/old british sitcoms, wide open spaces, rain and sweeties.
> 
> Hates: people with no sense of humour, small yappy dogs, bullying, most dance/rap music, insincerity and brussel sprouts.



Hey Amy, welcome to Dims! It's good to have another person from Yorkshire around. Where are you from? I'm in Halifax, West Yorks.


----------



## BurlesqueBrit

rellis10 said:


> Hey Amy, welcome to Dims! It's good to have another person from Yorkshire around. Where are you from? I'm in Halifax, West Yorks.


Hi, I live on the coast, near Beverley, East Yorks, as a rule we aren't supposed to like wezzies as we get bored of having to play the 'avoid the car towing a caravan' game every summer but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt .


----------



## rellis10

BurlesqueBrit said:


> Hi, I live on the coast, near Beverley, East Yorks, as a rule we aren't supposed to like wezzies as we get bored of having to play the 'avoid the car towing a caravan' game every summer but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt .



Well if it makes you feel better, i'v never been on a caravan holiday in my life and i'v avoided most of the accent


----------



## BurlesqueBrit

rellis10 said:


> Well if it makes you feel better, i'v never been on a caravan holiday in my life and i'v avoided most of the accent


Glad to hear it:happy:, and on the accent front - me too, better than spending half your life repeating yourself to non Yorkshire speaking people!


----------



## rellis10

BurlesqueBrit said:


> Glad to hear it:happy:, and on the accent front - me too, better than spending half your life repeating yourself to non Yorkshire speaking people!



Indeed it is  And might i say i agree with everything on your hate list....clearly a woman of good taste


----------



## BurlesqueBrit

rellis10 said:


> Indeed it is  And might i say i agree with everything on your hate list....clearly a woman of good taste



Of course - we Yorkshire lasses are known for it (unless you see us on a night out then the opposite might be said) any to add to it??


----------



## rellis10

BurlesqueBrit said:


> Of course - we Yorkshire lasses are known for it (unless you see us on a night out then the opposite might be said) any to add to it??



Maaaaaany things  General rudeness is probably at the top of the list though.


----------



## BurlesqueBrit

rellis10 said:


> Maaaaaany things  General rudeness is probably at the top of the list though.



A good one and should be top however I do suffer from sarcasm - sometimes several times a day! so it depends if you count that as rudeness?


----------



## rellis10

BurlesqueBrit said:


> A good one and should be top however I do suffer from sarcasm - sometimes several times a day! so it depends if you count that as rudeness?



I never count sarcasm as rude...mainly because i'm quite sarcastic myself and i'd hate to think i was rude


----------



## BurlesqueBrit

rellis10 said:


> I never count sarcasm as rude...mainly because i'm quite sarcastic myself and i'd hate to think i was rude


 Good, nor do I although I think it can be if continuous but mine tends to escape at unfortunate times, my family has an odd sense of humour, its why we can't do funerals and have to have wakes instead


----------



## rush68

Name: Rush
Age: 25
Location: Toronto
Profession: Seat Cushion
Music: Eccentric eclectic 
Likes: Digital Art, Music, Film, Photography, Politricks
Dislikes: People

I've creeped here for a bit might as well say hi.


----------



## rellis10

BurlesqueBrit said:


> Good, nor do I although I think it can be if continuous but mine tends to escape at unfortunate times, my family has an odd sense of humour, its why we can't do funerals and have to have wakes instead



Must be a yorkshire thing, i tend to get giddy around churches too 

And welcome to Dims, Rush. Glad you decided to take the plunge :happy:


----------



## BurlesqueBrit

Hi Rush, with you on the people bit, its why night time was invented, so that everybody goes inside and antisocial people can roam free...or is that zombies?


----------



## MisticalMisty

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Welllll, maybe the first Dimmer who was brought to the board by a parent... but MisticalMisty and her mom are both members, too. (In that case it was the daughter that brought the mom, I think? )



lol..She found the link in her history..I think that's how she ended up here..I really can't remember!


----------



## BurlesqueBrit

Hi Rush


----------



## BurlesqueBrit

rellis10 said:


> Must be a yorkshire thing, i tend to get giddy around churches too
> 
> Can't pass off my odd family as a yorkshire thing - they're all southerners but it does explain alot about me - enter old yorkshire rhyme


----------



## Dromond

Welcome new people!

I think rellis has finally met his match.


----------



## rellis10

Dromond said:


> I think rellis has finally met his match.



I know! Where's your downside Amy? Please tell me you arent a Man United supporter


----------



## hbighappy

Hola every one I am new member here but I have been to this site more then a few times in the past few years since like 2005 
I am a BEGM = Big Extra Guapo Man for those that don't know any espanol guapo means handsome usually it would be BGM Big Handsome Man for most of us Latinos but since I am a bit more guapo then your average Gordito Guapo I'm BEGM any ways its nice to me all of you


----------



## fatnikki

Name: Nikki
Age: 28
Location: California
Profession: Office manager
Music: pretty much anything that pops on the radio
Likes: Movies, books, friends, fun, good food 
Dislikes: Seafood, mean people
About me: I'm a 28 BBW I enjoy food and don't care if I gain or not
picture: 

View attachment DSCF0646.jpg


----------



## rellis10

hbighappy said:


> Hola every one I am new member here but I have been to this site more then a few times in the past few years since like 2005
> I am a BEGM = Big Extra Guapo Man for those that don't know any espanol guapo means handsome usually it would be BGM Big Handsome Man for most of us Latinos but since I am a bit more guapo then your average Gordito Guapo I'm BEGM any ways its nice to me all of you



Welcome, and thanks for introducing a new term to our fat-friendly dictionary 

EDIT: And welcome to nikki too, nice to have you here.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

rush68 said:


> Name: Rush
> Age: 25
> Location: Toronto
> Profession: Seat Cushion
> Music: Eccentric eclectic
> Likes: Digital Art, Music, Film, Photography, Politricks
> *Dislikes: People*



_All_ people? ...:batting:


----------



## BurlesqueBrit

rellis10 said:


> I know! Where's your downside Amy? Please tell me you arent a Man United supporter



Nope,Nope,Nope - afraid I'm more of a rugby fan (league of course) than football. I don't like all the rolling about in agony til they realise the refs not looking n then jump up miraculously recovered! 
I saw an interview from one of the old rugby players, newly made a coach, who on the question of Should injured players be made to come off immediately for treatment? replied No, short of a broken leg they can keep playing until their replacement has warmed up and even if they do have a break they can at least get up n keep the line! - now thats my kind of game.:bow: But I have to say the world cup final had more than its fair share of blood spattered about the place, you wouldnt even get away with kicking a man in the chest in rugby!


----------



## BurlesqueBrit

Hi to hbighappy and fatnikki


----------



## rush68

thirtiesgirl said:


> _All_ people? ...:batting:



There are always exceptions but as a general rule; Yes, I'm quite the misanthrope.

It's like ham, as a general rule I dislike ham, but bacon? Om nom and nom!


----------



## LovelyLiz

hbighappy said:


> Hola every one I am new member here but I have been to this site more then a few times in the past few years since like 2005
> I am a BEGM = Big Extra Guapo Man for those that don't know any espanol guapo means handsome usually it would be BGM Big Handsome Man for most of us Latinos but since I am a bit more guapo then your average Gordito Guapo I'm BEGM any ways its nice to me all of you





fatnikki said:


> Name: Nikki
> Age: 28
> Location: California
> Profession: Office manager
> Music: pretty much anything that pops on the radio
> Likes: Movies, books, friends, fun, good food
> Dislikes: Seafood, mean people
> About me: I'm a 28 BBW I enjoy food and don't care if I gain or not
> picture:



Welcome! California, represent. 

We're getting a good Cali group on here. We need to have an event soon where we can all meet each other. Check the Events threads - West, if you guys are interested. 

And welcome, again!


----------



## rellis10

BurlesqueBrit said:


> Nope,Nope,Nope - afraid I'm more of a rugby fan (league of course) than football. I don't like all the rolling about in agony til they realise the refs not looking n then jump up miraculously recovered!
> I saw an interview from one of the old rugby players, newly made a coach, who on the question of Should injured players be made to come off immediately for treatment? replied No, short of a broken leg they can keep playing until their replacement has warmed up and even if they do have a break they can at least get up n keep the line! - now thats my kind of game.:bow: But I have to say the world cup final had more than its fair share of blood spattered about the place, you wouldnt even get away with kicking a man in the chest in rugby!



*gets on coach to East Yorkshire*


----------



## BurlesqueBrit

rellis10 said:


> *gets on coach to East Yorkshire*



Let me know when it gets into the station


----------



## rellis10

Might be a while but at least i know i'm welcome


----------



## BurlesqueBrit

rellis10 said:


> Might be a while but at least i know i'm welcome



Fish & chips on the promenade and donuts for pudding :happy:


----------



## rellis10

BurlesqueBrit said:


> Fish & chips on the promenade and donuts for pudding :happy:



God dayum! You know how to get a Yorkshireman's attention haha


----------



## BurlesqueBrit

rellis10 said:


> God dayum! You know how to get a Yorkshireman's attention haha



Just thought - are we supposed to carry on long conversations on the intro thread?


----------



## Myn

Maybe not, but I've settled in with some snacks to watch the flirting. It's like a really cute reality show.


----------



## BurlesqueBrit

Myn said:


> Maybe not, but I've settled in with some snacks to watch the flirting. It's like a really cute reality show.



:blush: lol, flirting not usually my thing - am being corrupted by online chatting so soon!!


----------



## Tad

BurlesqueBrit said:


> Just thought - are we supposed to carry on long conversations on the intro thread?





Myn said:


> Maybe not, but I've settled in with some snacks to watch the flirting. It's like a really cute reality show.



Ditto! Hey Min, want one of my cookies? This might take a while, I figure we can share snacks 



BurlesqueBrit said:


> :blush: lol, flirting not usually my thing - am being corrupted by online chatting so soon!!



Hehehe, resistance is useless! Or more to the point, you seem like a natural....maybe it is not so much corruption, as liberating that side of you?

Having said all of that, do please go explore other threads and other boars, I'm sure you'll find a lot to join in on, you already seem like one of those people I'll be delighted to see has posted in a thread :bow:


----------



## Taffyspanx

Hi everyone! I'm a web model, new to Dimensions. I currently have two sites on the internet, and I'm trying to get as much BBW fans as possible, by posting on sites such as Dimensions!:kiss2:

I am married with 3 children. I stay at home and keep busy chatting with my online friends! My sites are my 'dirty little secret' from my friends and family

Look forward to talking to you!

xoxo
Taffy  

View attachment Plump girl cartoon image #2.jpg


----------



## BurlesqueBrit

Tad said:


> Hehehe, resistance is useless! Or more to the point, you seem like a natural....maybe it is not so much corruption, as liberating that side of you?



Why of course not *cough, cough* I'm a good girl, I am


----------



## BurlesqueBrit

Hi Taffy xx


----------



## Allie Cat

Re-introduction of sorts... I changed my name. Used to be Divals.


----------



## Myn

> Hey Min, want one of my cookies?



Got oatmeal raisin? :eat2:


----------



## willowmoon

BurlesqueBrit said:


> Fish & chips on the promenade and donuts for pudding :happy:





rellis10 said:


> God dayum! You know how to get a Yorkshireman's attention haha





BurlesqueBrit said:


> Just thought - are we supposed to carry on long conversations on the intro thread?



Jeez guys!!  Actually, it IS pretty cool, hope you don't mind an audience. 

And if either of you could send some fish & chips my way, that'd be especially nice -- I remember when I used to live in the UK, it would be wrapped up in newspaper. I don't think they even do that anymore, I would imagine. 

Or you could send Quality Street chocolates.

Or Lyons Maid ice lollies, if there was some way they wouldn't melt. 

Yep, I'm hungry.


----------



## BurlesqueBrit

willowmoon said:


> Jeez guys!!  Actually, it IS pretty cool, hope you don't mind an audience.
> 
> And if either of you could send some fish & chips my way, that'd be especially nice -- I remember when I used to live in the UK, it would be wrapped up in newspaper. I don't think they even do that anymore, I would imagine.
> 
> Or you could send Quality Street chocolates.
> 
> Or Lyons Maid ice lollies, if there was some way they wouldn't melt.
> 
> Yep, I'm hungry.



Sorry hun, fish and chips now come in boxes or plain paper (gotta love health&safety people) and quality streets have definitely gone down hill


----------



## rellis10

willowmoon said:


> Jeez guys!!  Actually, it IS pretty cool, hope you don't mind an audience.
> 
> And if either of you could send some fish & chips my way, that'd be especially nice -- I remember when I used to live in the UK, it would be wrapped up in newspaper. I don't think they even do that anymore, I would imagine.
> 
> Or you could send Quality Street chocolates.
> 
> Or Lyons Maid ice lollies, if there was some way they wouldn't melt.
> 
> Yep, I'm hungry.



Dammit now i'm hungry....and i have a craving for Quality Street at 10pm, that's just plain unhealthy


----------



## willowmoon

BurlesqueBrit said:


> Sorry hun, fish and chips now come in boxes or plain paper (gotta love health&safety people) and quality streets have definitely gone down hill



Nooooooooooo.......my childhood memories.....forever tarnished!


----------



## BurlesqueBrit

willowmoon said:


> Nooooooooooo.......my childhood memories.....forever tarnished!



There, there - breath deeply and think of roast dinners with yorkshire pudding and gravy followed by home-made apple crumble and custard - back with us?


----------



## Laura2008

BurlesqueBrit said:


> There, there - breath deeply and think of roast dinners with yorkshire pudding and gravy followed by home-made apple crumble and custard - back with us?



OMG I haven't had roast beef with yorkshire pudding in years. My mom used to make it for my dad every weekend since he's English. I know what I'm making for dinner soon:eat2:


----------



## willowmoon

BurlesqueBrit said:


> There, there - breath deeply and think of roast dinners with yorkshire pudding and gravy followed by home-made apple crumble and custard - back with us?



After a bout of hyperventilation, I'm back, yes. Sounds perfect to me!


----------



## pinkflower26

knock knock


----------



## rellis10

pinkflower26 said:


> knock knock



Who's there?

Oh, you are! Hi! *waves*


----------



## Britty

I have my own thread, but I love to be a part of the group, so here's me participating. 

Name: Brittney
Age: 26
Location: Tennessee
Profession: Customer Service/Freelance Writer
Music: is my religion
Likes: Snail Mail, Foreign Films, Tattoos, Stand Up, Vodka, Men, New Purses, Anyone who can make me laugh, My Blackberry, Quoting Movies
Dislikes: Sweating, Bad Kissers, Arguments, When girls are as loud/louder than I am...it steals my thunder. (Not my thighs)
About me: I love to make people laugh, hence the stand up. I have hair down to the small of my back and it makes me feel gorgeous. If it can be spilled, dropped, broken, tripped over or stained...I'd be the one to do it. (Do not let me near anything glass)


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Welcome, everyone


----------



## curveyme

I just wanted to say hi and welcome! There's something for everyone around here. Pull up an chair and find your "Dims niche". You might want to check out chat, if you haven't already. It's a great way to meet fellow Dimmers.
ENJOY!!!!


----------



## curveyme

Welcome, welcome, . . . so /many/ new Dimmers and so /little/ time!
Hope to get to know you all!


----------



## fatnikki

mcbeth said:


> Welcome! California, represent.
> 
> We're getting a good Cali group on here. We need to have an event soon where we can all meet each other. Check the Events threads - West, if you guys are interested.
> 
> And welcome, again!




I agree that sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## fatterthanfat

hi i'm Keith i'm 18 and i'm an encourager not a gainer...i'm a tad shy sometimes but please PM me sometime.....:blush:


----------



## curveyme

It's always refreshing to see a Newb - especially a young one! Lol! No need to be shy. Jump right in!! You'll find some very cool people around here!
Enjoy!


----------



## fatterthanfat

curveyme said:


> It's always refreshing to see a Newb - especially a young one! Lol! No need to be shy. Jump right in!! You'll find some very cool people around here!
> Enjoy!



thanks a lot


----------



## bigguy25m

Hi, just thought I'd add a post here to say Hi, I'm new (even though my account seems to be a bit old) I'm a 25 year old, 5'4" tall big guy. Been a big guy all my life pretty much. Hope I can be accepted here.


----------



## buttbooger

buttbooger said:


> Location: Mississippi
> Profession: OIF/OEF veteran, now on disability
> Music: all kinds but classical or country
> Likes: Internet, kind-heartedness, books, actually having something to do, cooking, and raunchy humor.
> Dislikes: Being broke, ppl who are intentionally mean to others, fanatics imposing rigid beliefs on others, cant think of much else...
> About me: 27 yrs old, female, used to be in the Navy/Seabeas, me and my partners volunteer for the local homeless communtiy, polyamorous, and wish to eventually move out west.
> About my user name: (lol) spent nearly half an hour trying to pick my user name alone during registration on this site, got frustrated and picked a username I knew NO ONE would pick so I could get this done already, lol. and viola! here I am!
> I will attempt to attach a picture later on to my profile-for now we gotta get a digital camera that works.
> Anyway, for now, I look forward to meeting others online here and hopefully I can give as well as recieve any helpfull advice or insight.
> -Cat



Just tried attaching a picture in this post or my profile, but it's not going my way, ha... 

View attachment Photo-0018[1].jpg


----------



## buttbooger

buttbooger said:


> Just tried attaching a picture in this post or my profile, but it's not going my way, ha...



now how can I upload it to my account? not that great with computers.


Anyway, I'm back here now and then. just that life gets in the way alot,lol.


----------



## buttbooger

buttbooger said:


> now how can I upload it to my account? not that great with computers.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm back here now and then. just that life gets in the way alot,lol.



Update: now I'm 28; and alot of drastic changes have accured within a year. not going to delve into all that rightnow. Alot of my time was used up and I had no internet for awhile. Pregnant too.(15 and a half weeks along). Physically feeling better since last year. Newly engaged for 2 and a half months now. My ex-partners are not with me (me and them no longer saw eye-to-eye on many issues and chose to separtate amicably) Me and my fiance Mark have decided to be monogamous with eachother. (my views on polygamy have changed regarding myself,but I wont knock it if it works for you ). Just focusing on preparing for our baby for now. Happier than I was a year ago.


----------



## Britty

bigguy25m said:


> Hi, just thought I'd add a post here to say Hi, I'm new (even though my account seems to be a bit old) I'm a 25 year old, 5'4" tall big guy. Been a big guy all my life pretty much. Hope I can be accepted here.



I'm new, too and everyone has been really welcoming and fantastic! I was steered towards the lounge area and it's a lot of fun! I hope that you enjoy yourself as much as I am.


----------



## bigguy25m

Britty said:


> I'm new, too and everyone has been really welcoming and fantastic! I was steered towards the lounge area and it's a lot of fun! I hope that you enjoy yourself as much as I am.



Sounds cool :happy: I'll try to enjoy myself as much as you then  Thanks.


----------



## bigunlover

I've never posted on a board like this. My wife is a BBW and not very confident in herself. I have not done what I could have to foster that confidence either. I am becoming more attracted to her size everyday, but have not, to this point, been what I'd call a FA. I do appreciate larger women and hope that, by coming to this forum, I can learn to find her size as sexy as it truly is.


----------



## bigunlover

Hello everyone. I'm relatively new to my being comfortable with attraction to fat. I am married to a beautiful strong big girl. Have been for 10 years. The only problem I have is that she has no confidence (which I unfortunately haven't done anything to foster). Also, with society always forcing the "norm" of sexuality down your throat, it's been difficult to fully embrace my attraction to large women. So, I'm here to look for encouragement for myself and my wife. Perhaps foster the FA in me. And learn a bit along the way.


----------



## Tad

Hey Bigun, major props on looking to improve your outlook. I hope being here helps you.


----------



## MissCrissi

Oh, yay, I can finally post here!

My name is Carissa and I'm a long time lurker finally coming out and joining. I guess I would be an FFA, however, I'm strange in that I didn't go looking for large men when I was still dating...I went for personality and then the desire to see weight on them kinda...grows(no pun intended) after awhile. The feeling is incredibly strong towards my soul-mate and fiancee, George. He's been underweight for awhile due to stress related to work, but since I've been living with him for almost 2 years, I've been making really good food and trying to put weight on him. He even started to get a little belly before getting real sick recently and seemingly losing it. I finally built up the courage to tell him(after much coaxing on his part) that I would find him even more attractive if he had a belly on him. It was really hard to do because I've never admitted my "strange" inclinations to anyone but him. I'm just so terrified that I'll scare him away or something. That feeling was dampened, though, when he asked me if I liked his stomach because he's actually been trying to make it bigger for me by eating fattier foods(I about died). I guess I just can't bring myself to tell him that I do have feeder-like fantasies involving him and that I would like to see him bigger than just having a belly. When he tried to ask me if I wanted him fat-fat...all I could answer with was "Oh, no, no, no". Sigh.

Anyway, sorry for the big post, but I am looking for support from other FFAs and BHMs since this is still so hard for me to even talk about. Damn society...:doh:


----------



## freakyfred

MissCrissi said:


> Oh, yay, I can finally post here!
> 
> My name is Carissa and I'm a long time lurker finally coming out and joining. I guess I would be an FFA, however, I'm strange in that I didn't go looking for large men when I was still dating...I went for personality and then the desire to see weight on them kinda...grows(no pun intended) after awhile. The feeling is incredibly strong towards my soul-mate and fiancee, George. He's been underweight for awhile due to stress related to work, but since I've been living with him for almost 2 years, I've been making really good food and trying to put weight on him. He even started to get a little belly before getting real sick recently and seemingly losing it. I finally built up the courage to tell him(after much coaxing on his part) that I would find him even more attractive if he had a belly on him. It was really hard to do because I've never admitted my "strange" inclinations to anyone but him. I'm just so terrified that I'll scare him away or something. That feeling was dampened, though, when he asked me if I liked his stomach because he's actually been trying to make it bigger for me by eating fattier foods(I about died). I guess I just can't bring myself to tell him that I do have feeder-like fantasies involving him and that I would like to see him bigger than just having a belly. When he tried to ask me if I wanted him fat-fat...all I could answer with was "Oh, no, no, no". Sigh.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the big post, but I am looking for support from other FFAs and BHMs since this is still so hard for me to even talk about. Damn society...:doh:



Welcome to the forums. That whole situation kinda blows. I hope society evolves from that whole negative point of view. You won't hear any of that here thankfully. Quite the opposite


----------



## leekelbel

Hey! I'm not exactly new, but it's been a while. What's up, Dims?? 

View attachment Kellee's New Hair Do.jpg


----------



## ladyface

Hi all! =)

I've been such a lurker here on the forums, but I've finally decided to make myself known!

Name: Gina

Age: 23

Location: Brooklyn, born and raised!

Music: Anything and everything.

Likes: theater, writing, reading, singing, acting, dancing, day dreaming, thinking, listening, taking walks, smiling, laughing etc

Dislikes: math, cruelty, hypocrisy, staying still for long periods of time

About me: I'm a playwright/director (theatre director, not film). Theater is my life, but I do a lot with it. I'm not a bbw but I am a HUGE FFA. And I loveloveLOVE the stories posted here. Looking forward to meeting and greeting everybody =D

I'd love to post a pic but can't really figure out how to do it...any suggestions?


----------



## vardon_grip

ladyface said:


> Hi all! =)
> 
> I've been such a lurker here on the forums, but I've finally decided to make myself known!
> 
> Name: Gina
> 
> Age: 23
> 
> Location: Brooklyn, born and raised!
> 
> Music: Anything and everything.
> 
> Likes: theater, writing, reading, singing, acting, dancing, day dreaming, thinking, listening, taking walks, smiling, laughing etc
> 
> 
> Dislikes: math, cruelty, hypocrisy, staying still for long periods of time
> 
> About me: I'm a playwright/director (theatre director, not film). Theater is my life, but I do a lot with it. I'm not a bbw but I am a HUGE FFA. And I loveloveLOVE the stories posted here. Looking forward to meeting and greeting everybody =D
> 
> I'd love to post a pic but can't really figure out how to do it...any suggestions?



Welcome!

Take my advice and move away from New York, there isn't any kind of theater scene there. I should know, I lived in Des Moines for years! 


*link your picture from a flickr, photobucket...etc. account with the "insert link" icon or use the "attachment" icon that looks like a paper clip


----------



## FORDMAN0781

Hello all. New here surfing around. Ill be back to post a small bio.


----------



## Britty

bigunlover said:


> Hello everyone. I'm relatively new to my being comfortable with attraction to fat. I am married to a beautiful strong big girl. Have been for 10 years. The only problem I have is that she has no confidence (which I unfortunately haven't done anything to foster). Also, with society always forcing the "norm" of sexuality down your throat, it's been difficult to fully embrace my attraction to large women. So, I'm here to look for encouragement for myself and my wife. Perhaps foster the FA in me. And learn a bit along the way.





MissCrissi said:


> Oh, yay, I can finally post here!
> 
> My name is Carissa and I'm a long time lurker finally coming out and joining. I guess I would be an FFA, however, I'm strange in that I didn't go looking for large men when I was still dating...I went for personality and then the desire to see weight on them kinda...grows(no pun intended) after awhile. The feeling is incredibly strong towards my soul-mate and fiancee, George. He's been underweight for awhile due to stress related to work, but since I've been living with him for almost 2 years, I've been making really good food and trying to put weight on him. He even started to get a little belly before getting real sick recently and seemingly losing it. I finally built up the courage to tell him(after much coaxing on his part) that I would find him even more attractive if he had a belly on him. It was really hard to do because I've never admitted my "strange" inclinations to anyone but him. I'm just so terrified that I'll scare him away or something. That feeling was dampened, though, when he asked me if I liked his stomach because he's actually been trying to make it bigger for me by eating fattier foods(I about died). I guess I just can't bring myself to tell him that I do have feeder-like fantasies involving him and that I would like to see him bigger than just having a belly. When he tried to ask me if I wanted him fat-fat...all I could answer with was "Oh, no, no, no". Sigh.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the big post, but I am looking for support from other FFAs and BHMs since this is still so hard for me to even talk about. Damn society...:doh:





ladyface said:


> Hi all! =)
> 
> I've been such a lurker here on the forums, but I've finally decided to make myself known!
> 
> Name: Gina
> 
> Age: 23
> 
> Location: Brooklyn, born and raised!
> 
> Music: Anything and everything.
> 
> Likes: theater, writing, reading, singing, acting, dancing, day dreaming, thinking, listening, taking walks, smiling, laughing etc
> 
> Dislikes: math, cruelty, hypocrisy, staying still for long periods of time
> 
> About me: I'm a playwright/director (theatre director, not film). Theater is my life, but I do a lot with it. I'm not a bbw but I am a HUGE FFA. And I loveloveLOVE the stories posted here. Looking forward to meeting and greeting everybody =D
> 
> I'd love to post a pic but can't really figure out how to do it...any suggestions?





FORDMAN0781 said:


> Hello all. New here surfing around. Ill be back to post a small bio.



Welcome, everyone! Hope you all enjoy it!


----------



## Mozz

Hey guys i'm new here I go by the name of mozz
I'm 23 years old male I'm from chicago, il. I'm really layback I love listening to music, watching movies, playing videos, drawing just fun stuff. Just hit me up I won't bite lol


----------



## collard91

hey everyone, hows things, im male 19 from australia new to the site so dont be shy to leave a message  bye


----------



## Inhibited

collard91 said:


> hey everyone, hows things, im male 19 from australia new to the site so dont be shy to leave a message  bye



Good to see another Aussie on the site.... your not from Melbourne by any chance are you?


----------



## spiritangel

Hi to all the new dimmers and big hugs and a warm welcome

HI grant


----------



## theronin23

I just realized, I NEVER introduced myself here. Boo on that shit, so let's do it!


Name: Josh, but I also go by Ronin and I have friends that call me "J-Feezy" and "The Fon-tastic Voyage"....kid you not. So, pretty much whatever you'd like to call me

Age: 22

Location: Palm Bay, FL (it's about an hour southeast of Orlando)

Profession: Student

Music: This changes quite a bit, but my ABSOLUTE favorites are Amanda Palmer, Puscifer, Venus Hum, The Cure, Evanescence and She Wants Revenge

Likes: Obsessed with Movies, In love with Music, TV, Writing, Reading, and Comic Books. Like smoking hookah when I get the chance, but that's more about hanging with friends

Dislikes: Emos, Hipsters, Scene Kids, Michael Bay, Mushrooms, Shallow people, People who get "offended", and people who judge.

About me: I'm a 22 year old SSBHM. I have an Associates degree in Crime Scene Technology, in the middle of taking a year off school. Next year I'm going back and I'm going to be transferring into a program for Forensic Psychology, eventually leading to a Doctorate in it. I am a Christian Goth. I wouldn't be anywhere without my friends, they are everything to me. My best friends become part of my extended family. I literally start calling them my brothers and sisters. I pretty much hang out at the BHM/FFA board, but am not adverse to contact and/or cyber stalking from anyone . Basically, as you'll find out, I wrap intelligence and vulgarity up in a nice package and I make it look sexy. You'll either love me or hate me, but you'll never forget me. 

Picture:

Me fully gothed out, smoking one of my RARE treats, a clove cigarette (not nearly a habit by any stretch of the imagination)


----------



## Fat Molly

Just a brief, um, hi. 19 year old from CA. More of an FFA than a BBW, 'cause I'm not a gainer, feedee, etc., just comfy in my plumpish body. Probably will post BHM fiction on here in the future, 'cause I like a man with *meat. * :eat2: 

It seems funny that a lifelong obsession with fat, as I've enjoyed, is actually somewhat common...any comments on possible societal reasons for the trend?


----------



## LovelyLiz

There seems to be several FFAs joining in lately! Hello ladies! Hope you enjoy the community. You're most welcome here.


----------



## MissCrissi

mcbeth said:


> There seems to be several FFAs joining in lately! Hello ladies! Hope you enjoy the community. You're most welcome here.




Thank you very much, Mcbeth!


----------



## bigunlover

Tad said:


> Hey Bigun, major props on looking to improve your outlook. I hope being here helps you.



Thanks! And me too.


----------



## DeerVictory

rush68 said:


> Name: Rush



I'm totally hitting that. Just so everyone is aware.


----------



## TallnSinglenMtl

I've never posted on Dimensions' boards before, so I thought I would just say hello and introduce myself (although some of you may already know me from past BBW events).

Name: Ivan

Age: 47

Location: Montreal, QC Canada

Profession: I work for a company that manufactures telecommunications equipment (distribution). 

Music: I like a wide range of musical styles and genres. I started playing guitar in my youth, so a lot of the music I like is guitar oriented (classical, blues, hard rock, etc.). Ironically, since I CAN'T sing, I'm in awe of such performers as Freddie Mercury (Queen), Sarah Brightman, and Aretha Franklin.

Likes: Movies, music, sports (actually, just hockey... I'm canadian, eh?) books (I even read them occasionally when I'm not using them to prop up my sofa), comics (I love to draw and I even owned a store for a number of years), food (does anyone NOT like to eat?), and vacations (I love to travel!). 

Dislikes: Reality TV, indian food, and when I see a roll of toilet paper that pulls from the top. lol

About me: What is there left to say? I have my highschool french teacher (who used to write all of her lectures on the blackboard, which meant she always had her back to the class) to thank for my preference for "pear-shaped"/bottom-heavy Big Beautiful Women (and believe it or not, her name was Mrs. Packwood... lol)! Merci beaucoup! ;-) 

View attachment BeachBum.jpg


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

Passing through to say hello to everyone & introduce myself! Name is Katerina G. Berkshire. Old school friends still just call me KGB. Its ok. There's Russian in my heritage anyways. I'm in Texas [not originally from here, but lived all over.]. I'm familiar with this site & the threads are interesting & even informative. I'm a milk choc. toned, 5'5.5", 487Lb. ssbbw that was widowed young, love my cake & ice cream [Blue Bell's _Banana Pudding_, a tremendous fan of the series MAD MEN on AMC, just started modeling, and I can't wait until summer is OVER!!! I'm an Autumn Baby [born 19 Nov.].

Uggghhhh! The heat & humidity here is g-d awful. I prefer cooler climates but at least there's a pool here at the house. I live with my friends here.

Why Texas? The people here seem to be a lot kinder & more size friendly, compared to other cities I've resided in. That goes for the dining experiences here, too.

Well that's it. L8r, I'm watching the WE network on satellite. Bridezillas is on. what insane men are marrying these broads? Geesh. LOL!


----------



## ashmamma84

SSBBW Katerina said:


> Passing through to say hello to everyone & introduce myself! Name is Katerina G. Berkshire. Old school friends still just call me KGB. Its ok. There's Russian in my heritage anyways. I'm in Texas [not originally from here, but lived all over.]. I'm familiar with this site & the threads are interesting & even informative. I'm a milk choc. toned, 5'5.5", 487Lb. ssbbw that was widowed young, love my cake & ice cream [Blue Bell's _Banana Pudding_, a tremendous fan of the series MAD MEN on AMC, just started modeling, and I can't wait until summer is OVER!!! I'm an Autumn Baby [born 19 Nov.].
> 
> Uggghhhh! The heat & humidity here is g-d awful. I prefer cooler climates but at least there's a pool here at the house. I live with my friends here.
> 
> Why Texas? The people here seem to be a lot kinder & more size friendly, compared to other cities I've resided in. That goes for the dining experiences here, too.
> 
> Well that's it. L8r, I'm watching the WE network on satellite. Bridezillas is on. what insane men are marrying these broads? Geesh. LOL!



Hello Katerina and welcome to Dims! I love Bridezillas. It's a guilty pleasure of mine.


----------



## Adrian

SSBBW Katerina said:


> Passing through to say hello to everyone & introduce myself!


Welcome, I hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## mz_puss

*Name:*Julie or Mizz Puss
*Age:*25
*Location:* Melbourne Australia 
*Profession: * Debt collector for the National Australia Bank.
*Music:* very eclectic taste, everything from swing to RnB, hip hop, soul,jazz, rock to ska and dubstep. 
*Likes: * Good movies, Good Friends,fun times and wild adventures
*Dislikes: * Seafood, any Discrimination and bad breath
*About me:* fun, manic, happy and loud ! oh and i love cuddles and lingerie ) lol 

View attachment 40394_415945438252_516368252_4751024_6510357_n.jpg


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

mz_puss said:


> *Name:*Julie or Mizz Puss
> *Age:*25
> *Location:* Melbourne Australia
> *Profession: * Debt collector for the National Australia Bank.
> *Music:* very eclectic taste, everything from swing to RnB, hip hop, soul,jazz, rock to ska and dubstep.
> *Likes: * Good movies, Good Friends,fun times and wild adventures
> *Dislikes: * Seafood, any Discrimination and bad breath
> *About me:* fun, manic, happy and loud ! oh and i love cuddles and lingerie ) lol



You know ska?! Wow that's awesome!
What ska bands do you know/like? (Streetlight Manifesto, The Specials, etc.)


----------



## Allie Cat

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> You know ska?! Wow that's awesome!
> What ska bands do you know/like?



Who *doesn't* know ska? 

Reel Big Fish FTW!


----------



## Saxphon

mz_puss said:


> *Name:*Julie or Mizz Puss
> *Age:*25
> *Location:* Melbourne Australia
> *Profession: * Debt collector for the National Australia Bank.
> *Music:* very eclectic taste, everything from swing to RnB, hip hop, soul,jazz, rock to ska and dubstep.
> *Likes: * Good movies, Good Friends,fun times and wild adventures
> *Dislikes: * Seafood, any Discrimination and bad breath
> *About me:* fun, manic, happy and loud ! oh and i love cuddles and lingerie ) lol



It doesn't matter if she knows about ska, or not. This is one very beautiful lady, whom I hope posts quite often. Welcome to Dims, Julie - enjoy your stay - drop in whenever the mood strikes you.


----------



## littlefairywren

mz_puss said:


> *Name:*Julie or Mizz Puss
> *Age:*25
> *Location:* Melbourne Australia
> *Profession: * Debt collector for the National Australia Bank.
> *Music:* very eclectic taste, everything from swing to RnB, hip hop, soul,jazz, rock to ska and dubstep.
> *Likes: * Good movies, Good Friends,fun times and wild adventures
> *Dislikes: * Seafood, any Discrimination and bad breath
> *About me:* fun, manic, happy and loud ! oh and i love cuddles and lingerie ) lol



Welcome to all of the newbies...have fun guys!
Woo hoo, another Aussie! Hiya, Julie


----------



## Oldtimer76

Welcome to all the newbies who signed up lately:bow:


----------



## Oldtimer76

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> You know ska?! Wow that's awesome!
> What ska bands do you know/like? (Streetlight Manifesto, The Specials, etc.)



I looooove ska! I have seen some extremely good bands in the past like Mighty mighty Bosstones, The Specials, Save Ferris, The Toasters, Hepcat and many more:happy:

Oh, and don't forget The Skatalites!!!


----------



## mango

mz_puss said:


> *Name:*Julie or Mizz Puss
> *Age:*25
> *Location:* Melbourne Australia
> *Profession: * Debt collector for the National Australia Bank.
> *Music:* very eclectic taste, everything from swing to RnB, hip hop, soul,jazz, rock to ska and dubstep.
> *Likes: * Good movies, Good Friends,fun times and wild adventures
> *Dislikes: * Seafood, any Discrimination and bad breath
> *About me:* fun, manic, happy and loud ! oh and i love cuddles and lingerie ) lol



*Yay!!!

Welcome to Dims Jules!! 

*


----------



## spiritangel

Welcome to all the newbies 

dont be afriad to post we dont bite (unless asked) promise


----------



## mz_puss

Awwws you all make me feel so welcome already ! you all rock and HIII mango ! *waves all manic excitedly ( cos she knows him lol ) l and thanks for the compliments Saxphon and ska is cool. I haven't heard anything new in a while. I liked no doubt before they became mainstream and yea u cant go past real big fish & mighty mighty bosstones. Hi Littlefairywren, yay aussies ! Thanks again everyone for being so nice and i look forward to annoying you all with my comments and thoughts ) 

Ps im new to this forum stuff so please be patient while i learn how to use it ! 

big smiles and hugs :bow:


----------



## Allie Cat

Oldtimer76 said:


> I looooove ska! I have seen some extremely good bands in the past like Mighty mighty Bosstones, The Specials, Save Ferris, The Toasters, Hepcat and many more:happy:
> 
> Oh, and don't forget The Skatalites!!!



Yay Bosstones!!! xD I'm actually listening to them more than RBF recently, but RBF will always hold a special place in my... ear? They were the first band I saw live that someone else didn't take me to.


----------



## willowmoon

mz_puss said:


> *Name:*Julie or Mizz Puss
> *Age:*25
> *Location:* Melbourne Australia
> *Profession: * Debt collector for the National Australia Bank.
> *Music:* very eclectic taste, everything from swing to RnB, hip hop, soul,jazz, rock to ska and dubstep.
> *Likes: * Good movies, Good Friends,fun times and wild adventures
> *Dislikes: * Seafood, any Discrimination and bad breath
> *About me:* fun, manic, happy and loud ! oh and i love cuddles and lingerie ) lol



If there was ever a time to wish I was seriously in debt and lived in Australia .... THIS .... THIS would be the time.


----------



## mz_puss

willowmoon said:


> If there was ever a time to wish I was seriously in debt and lived in Australia .... THIS .... THIS would be the time.



I have to warn you , i always get the money ! lol im pretty fiesty !


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

mz_puss said:


> Awwws you all make me feel so welcome already ! you all rock and HIII mango ! *waves all manic excitedly ( cos she knows him lol ) l and thanks for the compliments Saxphon and ska is cool. I haven't heard anything new in a while. I liked no doubt before they became mainstream and yea u cant go past real big fish & mighty mighty bosstones. Hi Littlefairywren, yay aussies ! Thanks again everyone for being so nice and i look forward to annoying you all with my comments and thoughts )
> 
> Ps im new to this forum stuff so please be patient while i learn how to use it !
> 
> big smiles and hugs :bow:



You are very welcome, trust me you'll definitely have a great time here on Dims!


----------



## boxes

*Name*: boxes
*Age*: 26
*Location*: Seattle
*Profession*: Working on that
*Music*: music?
*Likes*: board games, reading, travelling, languages
*Dislikes*: not a whole lot
*About Me*: Just came back home, trying to take it easy for a bit and go from there


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Welcome, everyone .

Chicklet, it looks like the Aussies are taking over Dims!


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Chicklet, it looks like the Aussies are taking over Dims!



Everybody RUUUUUUNNNN!!!

Haha jk

Good to have people here from around the world!


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Welcome, everyone .
> 
> Chicklet, it looks like the Aussies are taking over Dims!



Hehehe, I know right! Are you scared yet?


----------



## littlefairywren

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> Everybody RUUUUUUNNNN!!!
> 
> Haha jk
> 
> Good to have people here from around the world!



LOL, I am coming to get you!!
I agree, I love that we are from all over the place


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> Everybody RUUUUUUNNNN!!!
> 
> Haha jk
> 
> Good to have people here from around the world!



Yes it is!

Everyone better run when my Chicklet gets in a biting mood. :happy:



littlefairywren said:


> Hehehe, I know right! Are you scared yet?



No! Never! I like almost every Aussie I know of here.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

MizzSnakeBite said:


> No! Never! I like almost every Aussie I know of here.


Same, but me being more then half Irish I haven't really seen any one that's Irish as well here... 
But oh well, hello hello Aussies!


----------



## grits

*Name: * Grits
*Age: * 63
*Location: * New Mexico
*Profession: * soon to retire Civil Technician - AutoCADD
*Music:* Oldies, New Mexican's own unique, Spanish, Pop, Rap, most
*Likes: * kids, grandkids, sight seeing, site seeing, animals, friends, everybody!!
*Dislikes: * Don't like jazz, black beans, okra, narcissists (lol)
*About Me: * Ah, just got my sites on retiring and more time with family.
Kind of chatroom and group site inept. Just feeling my way around this one and see how it works right now.
Call me Grandma Grits. I'm here to keep everyone on their toes!! LOL


----------



## Inhibited

> No! Never! I like almost every Aussie I know of here.


[/QUOTE]

Almost


----------



## mango

MizzSnakeBite said:


> No! Never! I like almost every Aussie I know of here.







Inhibited said:


> Almost



*Looks like one of us has pissed her off!!

hehe

*


----------



## isamarie69

grits said:


> *Name: * Grits
> *Age: * 63
> *Location: * New Mexico
> *Profession: * soon to retire Civil Technician - AutoCADD
> *Music:* Oldies, New Mexican's own unique, Spanish, Pop, Rap, most
> *Likes: * kids, grandkids, sight seeing, site seeing, animals, friends, everybody!!
> *Dislikes: * Don't like jazz, black beans, okra, narcissists (lol)
> *About Me: * Ah, just got my sites on retiring and more time with family.
> Kind of chatroom and group site inept. Just feeling my way around this one and see how it works right now.
> Call me Grandma Grits. I'm here to keep everyone on their toes!! LOL



Welcome. People here are really nice. (sometimes lol)


----------



## Inhibited

mango said:


> *Looks like one of us has pissed her off!!
> 
> hehe
> 
> *



lol i hope it wasn't me are you in the clear?


----------



## Inhibited

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> Same, but me being more then half Irish I haven't really seen any one that's Irish as well here...
> But oh well, hello hello Aussies!



Same? has an Aussie pissed you off as well?


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Inhibited said:


> Same? has an Aussie pissed you off as well?



Nononononono....No! I like *ALL* Aussies, why should I? XD


----------



## Inhibited

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> Nononononono....No! I like *ALL* Aussies, why should I? XD



lol just as well


----------



## Oldtimer76

grits said:


> *Name: * Grits
> *Age: * 63
> *Location: * New Mexico
> *Profession: * soon to retire Civil Technician - AutoCADD
> *Music:* Oldies, New Mexican's own unique, Spanish, Pop, Rap, most
> *Likes: * kids, grandkids, sight seeing, site seeing, animals, friends, everybody!!
> *Dislikes: * Don't like jazz, black beans, okra, narcissists (lol)
> *About Me: * Ah, just got my sites on retiring and more time with family.
> Kind of chatroom and group site inept. Just feeling my way around this one and see how it works right now.
> Call me Grandma Grits. I'm here to keep everyone on their toes!! LOL



Welcome Grits! Enjoy


----------



## Oldtimer76

Alicia Rose said:


> Yay Bosstones!!! xD I'm actually listening to them more than RBF recently, but RBF will always hold a special place in my... ear? They were the first band I saw live that someone else didn't take me to.



The Bosstones were also one of the first ska bands I did see, back in 1998. Their energy made the whole mixed audience go in extase:bow:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> Same, but me being more then half Irish I haven't really seen any one that's Irish as well here...
> But oh well, hello hello Aussies!



I'm pretty sure I've seen some Irish around .






mango said:


> *Looks like one of us has pissed her off!!
> 
> hehe
> 
> *



hehe 



Inhibited said:


> lol i hope it wasn't me are you in the clear?



Oh no, sweetie, we're good! 

He's clear too


----------



## Aust99

What about me??:huh:












:happy:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Aust99 said:


> What about me??:huh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happy:



lol You're fine too, lovely!


----------



## Allie Cat

Oldtimer76 said:


> The Bosstones were also one of the first ska bands I did see, back in 1998. Their energy made the whole mixed audience go in extase:bow:



Ooh, lucky. I've never seen the Bosstones live, just RBF. I'd love to some day.


----------



## kdn043

*Name: * Steve
*Age: * 44
*Location: * Georgia
*Profession:* Teacher/Coach
*Music: * Mostly rock but i like many other things as well
*Likes: * Laughter, books, sports, my dog and cat, friendship, listening, great food
*Dislikes:* Racism, intolerance, religious bigotry, mean people
*About me: *I grew up in the US South. 
*Picture:* Not yet

Im new here and assume this is how one introduces ones self. So, here I am!


----------



## freezeblade

*Name*: G
*Age*: 24
*Location*: Southern California
*Profession*: Architectural Design Major (still in school)
*Music*: Little bits of this, little bits of that.
*Likes*: Music, Arts, Cooking, Baking
*Dislikes*: The usual things people seem to put.
*About me*: What's there to tell? PM if you want to know something. 

New here, this seems to be the thing to do, so there it is.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

freezeblade said:


> *Name*: G
> *Age*: 24
> *Location*: Southern California
> *Profession*: Architectural Design Major (still in school)
> *Music*: Little bits of this, little bits of that.
> *Likes*: Music, Arts, Cooking, Baking
> *Dislikes*: The usual things people seem to put.
> *About me*: What's there to tell? PM if you want to know something.
> 
> New here, this seems to be the thing to do, so there it is.



Freezeblade... hmm. Is that something like a slingblade? 
Welcome from another SoCal urbanite.


----------



## freezeblade

thirtiesgirl said:


> Freezeblade... hmm. Is that something like a slingblade?
> Welcome from another SoCal urbanite.



Thanks, I do like it down here, way more happening than the country.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

freezeblade said:


> Thanks, I do like it down here, way more happening than the country.



What part of the country do you come from?


----------



## thatgirl08

Clearly not new.. but back-ish?


----------



## LovelyLiz

thatgirl08 said:


> Clearly not new.. but back-ish?



What up, girl? Where ya been? You alright? 

Welcome back.


----------



## Wagimawr

Welcome back, you.


----------



## thatgirl08

mcbeth said:


> What up, girl? Where ya been? You alright?
> 
> Welcome back.





Wagimawr said:


> Welcome back, you.



Thanks both of you :]

& yes, I'm alright! I've just been sorting out some personal stuff. :]


----------



## LoveBHMS

thatgirl08 said:


> Thanks both of you :]
> 
> & yes, I'm alright! I've just been sorting out some personal stuff. :]



Yay! A Rachel-less Dims is a less happy place.


----------



## gharet

Name: Al
Age: 37
Location: Central Pennsylvania
Profession: PC Repair
Music:Mostly Rock
Likes: Music, TV, Movies, Video Games
Dislikes: Being Judgemental
About me:


----------



## Linda

gharet said:


> Name: Al
> Age: 37
> Location: Central Pennsylvania
> Profession: PC Repair
> Music:Mostly Rock
> Likes: Music, TV, Movies, Video Games
> Dislikes: Being Judgemental
> About me:






Welcome to Dims Al.


----------



## toota_p

hello everyone i'm new to this site just saying hi and showing some love.


----------



## LovelyLiz

toota_p said:


> hello everyone i'm new to this site just saying hi and showing some love.



Welcome! You look very Italian. Are you?

Look forward to getting to know you.


----------



## toota_p

mcbeth said:


> Welcome! You look very Italian. Are you?
> 
> Look forward to getting to know you.



yes i'm originally from italy, nice to meet u


----------



## Aust99

thatgirl08 said:


> Thanks both of you :]
> 
> & yes, I'm alright! I've just been sorting out some personal stuff. :]


Welcome Back!!


gharet said:


> Name: Al
> Age: 37
> Location: Central Pennsylvania
> Profession: PC Repair
> Music:Mostly Rock
> Likes: Music, TV, Movies, Video Games
> Dislikes: Being Judgemental
> About me:





toota_p said:


> hello everyone i'm new to this site just saying hi and showing some love.



Hi guys.. welcome to Dims... hope you participate in the discussions and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Oldtimer76

thatgirl08 said:


> Thanks both of you :]
> 
> & yes, I'm alright! I've just been sorting out some personal stuff. :]



I missed you, babe!


----------



## sexisoprano87

Hello! Just became a member and wanted to introduce myself!

Name: Cassie
Age:23
Location: Indiana
Profession: Nanny
Music: Everything and Anything
Likes: Singing, Poetry, Dancing, Concerts, Animals, Tats/piercings, and Art
Dislikes: Rude people, animal/child abuse, peanut butter and bananas.
About Me: If you want to know more just PM me and we can chat. 

View attachment IMG01001.jpg


----------



## Oldtimer76

Welcome Cassie!
Hope you have fun in Dims:blush:


----------



## sexisoprano87

Oldtimer76 said:


> Welcome Cassie!
> Hope you have fun in Dims:blush:



Thanks! I hope i do as well!


----------



## katedlionhearted

My name is Kate I'm 26/f who is a self proclaimed female chubby chaser. I am taken (sorry guys).While I wouldn't actively pursue this in real life, I do like to explore my fantasies. My philosophy is that no one should force their bodies into gaining weight or losing weight but everyone should be happy with their size big or small. At the same time, I do believe in exploring my sexual fantasies. I'm into role play, online chatting, and making new friends.


----------



## Spyda75

NAME: Tim
AGE: 34
LOCATION: Dupo,IL.
PROFESSION: Maintenance
MUSIC: Hip-HOP,R&B, Some Jazz, A little Rock
LIKES: PS3, thick women, football, basketball, bars,laughing at silly people,hanging out with my kids when I have them, and hanging with my kids.
DISLIKES: People who fart and don't own it,lol.
ABOUT ME: have a good sense of humor. More later... 

View attachment l_d5fd9d46d9ae4cbba302d10cb6a6f9d5.jpg


View attachment l_8038b1a9a4ff473e8a2eecdd682217b3.jpg


----------



## sexisoprano87

Welcome to Dims Tim! Hope you have a good day! 

 Cassie~


----------



## veggieforever

Helloooo to all you lovlies if 'Dimensions',
This is me taking a deep breath and being brave by saying a great big "Hello" to everyone in here today.

I will say a little bit about myself then...

Name: Sarah-Jane
Age: Old Enough To Know Better! lol
Lives: Dunfermline, Scotland. UK.
Likes: Animals, Dancing, Cooking, Massage, Old B&W Horror Flicks, Hot Baths, all things spooky and anything smothered in chocolate!
Pets: 2 kitty's called Freddy and Noo
Beliefs: I hold no religion but have strong beliefs when it comes to animal rights, meat, hunting and such like but I do not force these upon others. I just ask others respect my beliefs as I will do theirs 
Marital Status: Civil Partnership 

I am looking to meet friends from all over this vast www and have lots of fun and giggles along the way. 

I believe that beauty comes in all shapes, sizes, colours and creeds and girls gotta shake what her mamma gave her however big or small it is!!


----------



## sexisoprano87

welcome Sarah-Jane!


----------



## LovelyLiz

veggieforever said:


> I believe that beauty comes in all shapes, sizes, colours and creeds and girls gotta shake what her mamma gave her however big or small it is!!



Preach! 

Welcome, veggieforever. I look forward to reading your posts!


----------



## Fox

Hi there. I've actually been on here for a while, but have never properly introduced myself.

Name: Casey Lay (I picked the name Fox for no reason, really.)
Age: 18
Lives: Ohio
Likes: Girls, guys, bbw, bhm, House music, electronica/dance, jazz, equal rights activism, socialism, and pizza. A number of other things, but I'm a little tired to get to it. 
Dislikes: prejudice, war, people who think they're Superior to others, conservativeness, and fascism.
Beliefs:I believe that any man or woman has the right to be who he/she is and live to be the person he/she wants to be, as well as being respectful to others.
Marital Status: I'm currently in a dating relationship with a bhm. I am taking a liking to him quite nicely.

I came to this website to meet more people like myself. I am eager to help join movements supporting love and acceptance, for everyone (including the oddballs such as myself).


----------



## littlefairywren

Hello and welcome to our newest Dimmers.

@veggieforever.....you had me at "smothered in chocolate!" Everything tastes better that way


----------



## veggieforever

littlefairywren said:


> Hello and welcome to our newest Dimmers.
> 
> @veggieforever.....you had me at "smothered in chocolate!" Everything tastes better that way



Oooooh, yessssssss! Chocolate is and could very well be the answer to world peace! lol xXx


----------



## veggieforever

*


mcbeth said:



Preach! 

Welcome, veggieforever. I look forward to reading your posts!

Click to expand...


Hello McBeth,

Awww, thank you for that. It's a pleasure to make ur aquaintance  Really loving the site. I certainly intend to have a gool old jibber-jabber here. Well, it's what us girls do best apparently! lol  xXx*


----------



## veggieforever

sexisoprano87 said:


> welcome Sarah-Jane!



Right back atcha, sexisoprano!  xXx


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome, all new Dimmers.


----------



## mustbefat

Name: Patrick

Age: 21

Location: Madrid, Spain

Profession: No, thanks

Music: Radiohead, The Beatles

Likes: Fat girls, fat boys and food.

Dislikes: Fruits

Hobbies: Eat and see movies, or play videogames.

About me: I'm 21 years old and i weight 129 kg. I'm from Spain, sorry for my bad english xddd


----------



## Chunkycheeks

Dang forgot how you guys outlined this post so I'll just free style it hahaha...

Name: Sarah 
Where I'm from: Chicago,Il

Like: funny, nice, genuine people. Oh and reading and all that other good stuff lol

Dislikes: flakes, phonies and mean people. Meat on the bone lol

About me: I am a nice and sometime bubbly as well as dry person lol. I can be a night owl at times and can't believe I have said "I" so many times lol. Whatever else abou me you will have to find oh over time.


----------



## Chunkycheeks

Lol all that darn talking and I forgot to say pic coming soon... Working off my phone at the moment was just a little excited about the site


----------



## Inhibited

Chunkycheeks said:


> Lol all that darn talking and I forgot to say pic coming soon... Working off my phone at the moment was just a little excited about the site



lol i luv your name, it made me laugh for some reason....


----------



## Chunkycheeks

thanks I was attempting to be creative when coming up with that screen name lol


----------



## Aust99

Welcome!!:happy:


----------



## Chunkycheeks

I am trying to upload a picture of me but for some reason I am just not getting it right lol so here is the link to photo bucket


----------



## Chunkycheeks

Well I guess I over thought that one lool here I am after all!


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome Chunkycheeks. You're lovely. Looking forward to seeing you on the threads.

Welcome to DIMS, all new people!


----------



## Chunkycheeks

Thanks castingpearls I hope to be on here often you all seem like really nice people


----------



## sfpaul

I'm not planning on posting much here. But, I chat pretty regularly and sometimes I want to know what the fuss is about. So my name is Paul, I live and work in RI, and I like Big Ladies.


----------



## crisps

Hi my name is Crisps (also my weakness)

Age: 25
Location: Sydney, Australia
Profession: Writer
Music: Lounge, 70s Soul, 
Likes: Movies, Dogs, Watching Golf, Books, humour and kindness
Dislikes: Cruelty, bullying, false mateship, loud voices, loud opinions, American cheese.


----------



## sexisoprano87

Welcome Paul and Crisps!


----------



## spiritangel

crisps said:


> Hi my name is Crisps (also my weakness)
> 
> Age: 25
> Location: Sydney, Australia
> Profession: Writer
> Music: Lounge, 70s Soul,
> Likes: Movies, Dogs, Watching Golf, Books, humour and kindness
> Dislikes: Cruelty, bullying, false mateship, loud voices, loud opinions, American cheese.



welcome to another New South Welshman Yay

and to Chunky cheeks and sfPaul as well 

please dont be afraid to post we like getting to know people


----------



## elina86

Name: Elina
Age: 24
Location: Rovaniemi, Finland
Profession: Student
Music: Rock and heavy metal
Likes: Playing video games, chocolate (especially with nuts)
Dislikes: Rap
About me: I'm 24 and weigh about 104 kg. By the way, sorry if my English is not that good.
Picture: This is the only one I have of myself


----------



## MasterShake

Dear ladies: welcome, and you're all beautiful!

Dear foreign ladies: how do you feel about trophy mail order bhm husbands from America?


----------



## joeantonio25

Name: Joe 
Where I'm from: Socal 
About me: well im 30 still single, im a network tech, self employed nice guy try to enjoy the little things love to laugh and smile and oh yaa have i said im STILL SINGLE AND LOOKING! 

View attachment Picture 006.jpg


----------



## lotboy16

Hey im a new male gainer actually. No pics to put up currently. Started out at 160lbs two years ago and now at 240lbs, trying to get to 300 for starters


----------



## Chunkycheeks

just checking back in to read post after mine and you all are hilarious... Oh and thanks to all the compliments and making me feel welcome.


----------



## sexisoprano87

Welcome Joe! if you ever wanna chat sometime hit me up!


----------



## missmesmerizingstrange

NAME: Kaitlyn. Some people call me Katie. I'm fine with either one.
LOCATION: Pennsylvania.
PROFESSION: College student. ;D
MUSIC: Showtunes... and Liz Phair. Interesting conversation, I know.
LIKES: Broadway, books, music, writing, drawing, food (well obviously), funny things, bright colors, meeting awesome people
DISLIKES: discrimination of any kind, shallow people, hatred, mosquitos (lol)
ABOUT ME: I'm something of a closet feedee, actually. I've always been interested in fat and weight gain ever since I was a little kid and would love to try to gain a little... I'm kind of chubby at the moment but not really full BBW-material. I'm thinking I'll try to gain when I get out of college since now it wouldn't really work out.
Besides the stuff related to this forum, I'll be 19 in about a month, I'm a lesbian, and I'm a huge theater geek. And I think all you people are really awesome.


----------



## sexisoprano87

welcome to Dims kaitlyn! Hope you enjoy your time here!


----------



## missmesmerizingstrange

Thank you!


----------



## Allie Cat

missmesmerizingstrange said:


> NAME: Kaitlyn. Some people call me Katie. I'm fine with either one.
> LOCATION: Pennsylvania.
> PROFESSION: College student. ;D
> MUSIC: Showtunes... and Liz Phair. Interesting conversation, I know.
> LIKES: Broadway, books, music, writing, drawing, food (well obviously), funny things, bright colors, meeting awesome people
> DISLIKES: discrimination of any kind, shallow people, hatred, mosquitos (lol)
> ABOUT ME: I'm something of a closet feedee, actually. I've always been interested in fat and weight gain ever since I was a little kid and would love to try to gain a little... I'm kind of chubby at the moment but not really full BBW-material. I'm thinking I'll try to gain when I get out of college since now it wouldn't really work out.
> Besides the stuff related to this forum, I'll be 19 in about a month, I'm a lesbian, and I'm a huge theater geek. And I think all you people are really awesome.



Another Pennyslvanian! Our numbers are growing, muahaha!  Where in PA are you?


----------



## CastingPearls

HOORAY for PA!!!!


----------



## missmesmerizingstrange

Bryn Mawr, outside Philly.  How about you guys?


----------



## CastingPearls

Milford, about an hour east of Scranton.


----------



## Allie Cat

missmesmerizingstrange said:


> Bryn Mawr, outside Philly.  How about you guys?



Ahh. I'm on the other side of the state, in Pittsburgh


----------



## KnottyOne

missmesmerizingstrange said:


> Bryn Mawr, outside Philly.  How about you guys?



I actually went to Villanova right down the street, small world, I'm living in Reading now though


----------



## wander_phool

Nice to be with everyone. 35 male india. I like to read, paint , think and several other activities.will be nice if i can make friends here.


----------



## wander_phool

Nice to be with everyone. I like to read, paint , think and several other activities.will be nice if i can make friends here.


----------



## isamarie69

joeantonio25 said:


> Name: Joe
> Where I'm from: Socal
> About me: well im 30 still single, im a network tech, self employed nice guy try to enjoy the little things love to laugh and smile and oh yaa have i said im STILL SINGLE AND LOOKING!





Welcome to dims, Check out the west boards we try to do meet ups


----------



## satellite

Name: Weston
Age: 18
Location: Australia
Profession: High School...er
Music: Metal. The ear bashing kind, not the iron/steel kind. But I like mostly any other music too.
Likes: Beach, friends, cycling, running, rugby league, occasional video games, nice people, good senses of humour, BBWs, and more, i guess?
Dislikes: Mayonaise, organising things, assignments, etc...
About me: Decided to de-lurk after a while around dims. Really enjoying all the nice people on here! Been a FA as long as I can remember... would want to chat with sed nice people, hmm... 
Picture: Not yet


----------



## littlefairywren

satellite said:


> Name: Weston
> Age: 18
> Location: Australia
> Profession: High School...er
> Music: Metal. The ear bashing kind, not the iron/steel kind. But I like mostly any other music too.
> Likes: Beach, friends, cycling, running, rugby league, occasional video games, nice people, good senses of humour, BBWs, and more, i guess?
> Dislikes: Mayonaise, organising things, assignments, etc...
> About me: Decided to de-lurk after a while around dims. Really enjoying all the nice people on here! Been a FA as long as I can remember... would want to chat with sed nice people, hmm...
> Picture: Not yet



Woo hoo, another one!! Where abouts in Oz are you, Weston?

Welcome to Dims everyone!


----------



## satellite

Haha you're in Oz as well? That's awesome 

I live at the Gold Coast. I must say it is pretty amazing with the beaches, theme parks and all


----------



## LovelyLiz

wander_phool said:


> Nice to be with everyone. 35 male india. I like to read, paint , think and several other activities.will be nice if i can make friends here.



Welcome wander_phool.  I look forward to your posts!


----------



## kittenofMerlin

*Name:* kitten of Merlin (Call me 'kitten')
*Age:* 21
*Location:* Netherlands
*Profession:* Facilitiary 
*Music:* EBM, Industrial, Darkwave, Hardstyle, Metal, Rock, Pagan Folk, Pop
*Likes:* Movies, books, video games, chatting, writing
*Dislikes:* Illiteracy, stupidity, rude/socially inept men
*About me:* kitten of Merlin. Have two men in my life. One's my boyfriend (we live together) and a Master (yet to meet him IRL). D/s lifestyle is a part of my life, but there's more to me then that.


----------



## spiritangel

kittenofMerlin said:


> *Name:* kitten of Merlin (Call me 'kitten')
> *Age:* 21
> *Location:* Netherlands
> *Profession:* Facilitiary
> *Music:* EBM, Industrial, Darkwave, Hardstyle, Metal, Rock, Pagan Folk, Pop
> *Likes:* Movies, books, video games, chatting, writing
> *Dislikes:* Illiteracy, stupidity, rude/socially inept men
> *About me:* kitten of Merlin. Have two men in my life. One's my boyfriend (we live together) and a Master (yet to meet him IRL). D/s lifestyle is a part of my life, but there's more to me then that.



have to say love love love the username

welcome to dimms 

and to another fellow aussie Satellite

and to all new members welcome welcome and welcome


----------



## Paul

kittenofMerlin said:


> *Name:* kitten of Merlin (Call me 'kitten')
> *Age:* 21
> *Location:* Netherlands
> *Profession:* Facilitiary
> *Music:* EBM, Industrial, Darkwave, Hardstyle, Metal, Rock, Pagan Folk, Pop
> *Likes:* Movies, books, video games, chatting, writing
> *Dislikes:* Illiteracy, stupidity, rude/socially inept men
> *About me:* kitten of Merlin. Have two men in my life. One's my boyfriend (we live together) and a Master (yet to meet him IRL). D/s lifestyle is a part of my life, but there's more to me then that.



Welcome Kitten. Such a cute wizzard.


----------



## Oldtimer76

kittenofMerlin said:


> *Name:* kitten of Merlin (Call me 'kitten')
> *Age:* 21
> *Location:* Netherlands
> *Profession:* Facilitiary
> *Music:* EBM, Industrial, Darkwave, Hardstyle, Metal, Rock, Pagan Folk, Pop
> *Likes:* Movies, books, video games, chatting, writing
> *Dislikes:* Illiteracy, stupidity, rude/socially inept men
> *About me:* kitten of Merlin. Have two men in my life. One's my boyfriend (we live together) and a Master (yet to meet him IRL). D/s lifestyle is a part of my life, but there's more to me then that.



Another Dutchie!
Have fun, Kitten:happy:


----------



## SenZeniNa

Hello There

Name: Sen
Age: 45
Location: USA...South Carolina
Profession: Computers, Tour Guide, Matrimony
Music: Classic Rock, Pop, Heavy Metal, Wedding Marches
Likes: Working
Dislikes: Self important people with a false sense of entitlement
About me: Happily married, and not looking, but will often post humorous comments. I have years of experience with FAs, BBWs, SSBBWs, and redheads. Looking for like minded people, and resources for health, travel, and fashion.


----------



## Loubs81

Hi Im H 29 from UK only for a few more weeks then I am moving to Australia. I am a SSBBW


----------



## StarryEyed

*Name*: Leaha (spelled weird but pronounced like Leah. I blame my mother.)
*Age*: 21
*Location*: Tennessee, USA
*Profession*: College Student
*Music*: Animals, Rock music in general, including both classic and alternative. I also have a thing for Irish music... especially, but not limited to, the funny stuff!
*Likes*: Playing games (computer and console...mostly I play WoW), watching movies, reading, learning new things and being with my friends.
*Dislikes*: People with a holier-than-thou complex, rap, and when a computer part dies on me. :doh:
*About me*: I'm not...used...to calling myself a bbw. I'm more used to just calling myself hideous.  I guess I need to learn to not down on myself so much. I weigh about 260lbs, so yeah... I'm kinda big.
Anywho, I'm a dual major in school, psychology and nursing...though I have little interest in psychiatric nursing. Those poor nurses get hit, spit on, scratched....  No thanks!
I'm generally a bit of a geek.. I love playing computer games and I spend way too much of my free time playing World of Warcraft. :blush: I also love to laugh and kid around and I also love that quality in others.

I can't believe I'm actually attaching a picture...this may be a bad idea. I usually avoid putting my picture out on the internet at all costs. Oh well. 

View attachment smallpic.jpg


----------



## Ceeola

Name: Sam
Age: 20
Location: North Carolina
Profession: College Student
Music: The Supremes, The Temptations, Aretha Franklin, Country, and Rock
Likes: cooking, English dogs, The movie:Brian's Song, Manga/Anime, cartoons, comic books, eating, writing, reading, Shakespeare, and just hanging out.
Dislikes: annoying people, Kraft cheese, and math

About me: I realized I liked bigger guys in Middle school (it all started because of a BHM character on a cartoon.LOL!) I love riddles, crossword puzzles, and anything to do with English in general and I also like History.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

missmesmerizingstrange said:


> Bryn Mawr, outside Philly.  How about you guys?



Selinsgrove, PA. Specifically, in Susquehanna University. =3

*hi-fives*

PA college students in dah house! ^.^


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome, Dimensions' newest members. Check out our other threads and dive right in!


----------



## parsa

I wanted to say hi. I've been lurking off and on here since...well I don't remember when I first signed up. A friend sent me a link to the board a few years when I told them I liked big women. 

So every once in a while I log in, read through some threads and pop out. I really didn't realize I had *never* posted until I noticed a message when I logged in today suggesting I come into this thread and introduce myself. 

I thought that would be a good idea so here I am.

So, hello everyone!


----------



## BrownDown09

Welcome new members  Have fun posting


----------



## BriannaBombshell

Name: Brianna
Age: 28
Location: Washington State 
Profession: I have a few 
Music: Ambient, Down tempo, Punk, Rock, some hip hop, classic rock.
Likes: Art, Culture, Writing, nature, Music, people!
Dislikes: control freaks( only when they try to control me) the great garbage patch of the Pacific, dishonesty 
About me: I'm a proud ssbbw living and learning each day. I have a pretty boring life, I work all the time, am starting school in the winter, and I am very active in looking for a new state to live in. . . Possibly back to Cali? 
I am a learner, a good listener, and one hell of a good time  at least i think i am. > > I hope to get to know lots of you !! Feel free to stop by and say hi on my profile!!! 


LOL ( lots of love) 
Brianna
:kiss2:


----------



## TinyTum

I'm Carol and I've been lurking here for a long time but thought I'd better say hello. 

re the user name: My tummy has never been tiny (lol ) but it was quite a bit smaller than it is now when I first registered on here!


----------



## Tad

Welcome to all of the newcomers--a real in-rush over the long weekend!



StarryEyed said:


> [
> [
> *Likes*: Playing games (computer and console...mostly I play WoW),



If you go looking around the Lounge, there is a thread about WOW. Odds on you are on a different server than others here, but you never know


----------



## spiritangel

wow great to see so many new members, welcome welcome and welcome and dont be afraid to dive right in cause we dont bite and are mostly harmless


----------



## Ash Foxglove

Hey everyone, I'm new  I'm Ashley and I'm from the Chicagoland area in Illinois. I'm interested in fat acceptance, feminism, photography, video games, books, and the list goes on. Pleased to meet you


----------



## seth8thecake

Name: Steve
Age: 34
Location: Des Moines, Iowa

Music: Classic Rock, 80's
Likes: Football, Hockey, Camping, Movies, Positive People, Humor, Etc...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

:bounce::bounce::bounce:Welcome all new members! :bounce::bounce::bounce:​


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> :bounce::bounce::bounce:Welcome all new members! :bounce::bounce::bounce:​



Hmm, I'm thinking that maybe it's time we went on one of our collection jaunts lol.....indeed I do


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Hmm, I'm thinking that maybe it's time we went on one of our collection jaunts lol.....indeed I do



I'll get the hypodermics ready.


----------



## Aust99

seth8thecake said:


> Name: Steve
> Age: 34
> Location: Des Moines, Iowa
> 
> Music: Classic Rock, 80's
> Likes: Football, Hockey, Camping, Movies, Positive People, Humor, Etc...



Well, ahem.... Hello!!! 





:smitten:



You look like you should be posting here


----------



## isamarie69

seth8thecake said:


> Name: Steve
> Age: 34
> Location: Des Moines, Iowa
> 
> Music: Classic Rock, 80's
> Likes: Football, Hockey, Camping, Movies, Positive People, Humor, Etc...



Welcome to Dims!


----------



## spiritangel

welcome to dimms steve


----------



## CastingPearls

Nice pics Steve. Welcome.


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I'll get the hypodermics ready.



Hahaha! Considering the reaction, we need to move FAST!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Hahaha! Considering the reaction, we need to move FAST!!



I'll get the blow gun ready then.


----------



## Aust99

littlefairywren said:


> Hahaha! Considering the reaction, we need to move FAST!!





MizzSnakeBite said:


> I'll get the blow gun ready then.



SSSSShhhhhhhhhhhh you two.... you'll scare him.





:kiss2:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Aust99 said:


> SSSSShhhhhhhhhhhh you two.... you'll scare him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :kiss2:



<sets up nets and snares>


----------



## kwahere

Hey there, 

I am VERY new to forums, a friend of mine showed me this site. I am Dave, Lookin for some people to chat with. We will see what happens. I am into Women when it comes to anything more than friendship, but I don't mind being friends with anyone. Hit me up, Send me a PM or Find me on aim or Yahoo messenger, I am kwahere there. Or MSN messenger, I am [email protected]. (this is just my screen name, NOT a valid email address.) As an introduction, I am a pretty nice guy, I can be very wolfish, I am big but I am strong, i LOVE music. pretty much any kind. i love books, I love it when things and people make me think. The deeper the thought the better. I like some movies. Again, the more thought involved the better. (although I do like napoleon dynamite... which is just cool LOL) Anyway... My friend found some cool people on here to talk to... I am hoping to be just as lucky. Hope to hear from you soon, 

Dave 

View attachment statue.jpg


----------



## kwahere

spiritangel said:


> wow great to see so many new members, welcome welcome and welcome and dont be afraid to dive right in cause we dont bite and are mostly harmless



What if we like biting?


----------



## littlefairywren

kwahere said:


> What if we like biting?



You've come to the right place


----------



## BriannaBombshell

Hi everyone! I'm Briana, 28, In Seattle for now, and looking to meet some new friends. I like art, culture, history, sports, and travel... I'm sure there is more that i could say, I guess you'll have to ask 

Have a great day everyone  :smitten:


----------



## RJ20

Hello...I'm from Cypress,TX an average size dude kind of nerdy 
into gaming, sci-fi, fantasy, horror and comics. And hoping to find a big
girl with similar interests.


----------



## spiritangel

ooh yay more new people welcome welcome and welcome



hugs


----------



## Linda

Welcome!! Welcome!! To all the newbies.  Wow a rush of new men lately. Woohoo!!


----------



## arkanoid

As a man and to continue the influx of men, wanted to show my face! Pleasure to meet you as well!


----------



## LovelyLiz

arkanoid said:


> As a man and to continue the influx of men, wanted to show my face! Pleasure to meet you as well!



Welcome! 

But I thought you were an Irish lass? Eh?


----------



## arkanoid

mcbeth said:


> Welcome!
> 
> But I thought you were an Irish lass? Eh?



I learned that _lass_ was the word for _girl._ :doh: I amend that to Irish _lad_. Cheers mcbeth! Aye, Im a game lover at heart.


----------



## LovelyLiz

arkanoid said:


> I learned that _lass_ was the word for _girl._ :doh: I amend that to Irish _lad_. Cheers mcbeth! Aye, Im a game lover at heart.



 Okay, no worries, I was just confused! (Also, I love Arkanoid.)


----------



## Linda

arkanoid said:


> As a man and to continue the influx of men, wanted to show my face! Pleasure to meet you as well!



Wwwweeelllllcoooomee !!!


----------



## Aust99

Welcome newbies... post often!


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Great to see more and more people joining Dims! Hello new peoples!


----------



## Simone_Wilde

Hi everyone! My name is Simone. I'm a 26 year old graduate student and escort. I live in San Francisco. I love singing, dancing, BDSM, travel, and being goofy. I was involved in fat activism as a teenager but got distracted with life and other issues. I'm excited I found this board because I can really use some more fat-positivity in my life.


----------



## cloudywolf

Hi, my name is Mark. Guess i can say i'm a first time user on here, lol. I'm of course an admirer of BBWs and SSBBWs, ^_^. guess i'm not really sure what else to say, i'm 20yrs old, and hopping i can meet alot of new people and friends here.


----------



## spiritangel

Hiya Welcome to dims dont be afraid to jump right in, we dont bite unless asked promise well erm most of us dont lol I cant speak for everyone

glad to meet you all


----------



## Linda

Welcome Cloudy and Simone.


----------



## Bigtigmom

NAME:Karen
LOCATION:Norristown, Pa (about 20 miles away from Philly)
PROFESSION:Telephone Operator for an Answering Service
MUSIC:I love most kinds of music except hard core rap, severely heavy metal, jazz and opera
LIKES: I really enjoy crafting which includes; sewing, cross stitch and scrapbooking. I am also a nature lover (no that doesn't mean I like to be naked) I grew up camping and I enjoy the outdoors. 
DISLIKES: I can't stand liars and people who are full of themselves
ABOUT ME: I am a 34 year old SSBBW, over 450lbs, I am very SINGLE  and I am also looking to make friends.


----------



## Apollo

Name: Apollo
Age: 38
Location: Atlanta, GA
Profession: Govt Analyst
Music: Jazz, hip hop, r&b, Houston rap
Likes: Big butt thick women, football, basketball, writing, erotic stories and music


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Ash Foxglove said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new  I'm Ashley and I'm from the Chicagoland area in Illinois. I'm interested in fat acceptance, feminism, photography, video games, books, and the list goes on. Pleased to meet you





Chunkycheeks said:


> Dang forgot how you guys outlined this post so I'll just free style it hahaha...
> 
> Name: Sarah
> Where I'm from: Chicago,Il
> 
> Like: funny, nice, genuine people. Oh and reading and all that other good stuff lol
> 
> Dislikes: flakes, phonies and mean people. Meat on the bone lol
> 
> About me: I am a nice and sometime bubbly as well as dry person lol. I can be a night owl at times and can't believe I have said "I" so many times lol. Whatever else abou me you will have to find oh over time.



Huzzah! More people from Chi-town!!!


----------



## Allie Cat

Bigtigmom said:


> NAME:Karen
> LOCATION:Norristown, Pa (about 20 miles away from Philly)
> PROFESSION:Telephone Operator for an Answering Service
> MUSIC:I love most kinds of music except hard core rap, severely heavy metal, jazz and opera
> LIKES: I really enjoy crafting which includes; sewing, cross stitch and scrapbooking. I am also a nature lover (no that doesn't mean I like to be naked) I grew up camping and I enjoy the outdoors.
> DISLIKES: I can't stand liars and people who are full of themselves
> ABOUT ME: I am a 34 year old SSBBW, over 450lbs, I am very SINGLE  and I am also looking to make friends.



Another PA person, yays!


----------



## FreekiTiki

Hi, just wanted to say hello. My name is Bobby, I am a 39 year old engineer from the panhandle of FL. I am glad to see this very healthy board and hope to become a frequent participant here.


----------



## CastingPearls

Bigtigmom said:


> NAME:Karen
> LOCATION:Norristown, Pa (about 20 miles away from Philly)
> PROFESSION:Telephone Operator for an Answering Service
> MUSIC:I love most kinds of music except hard core rap, severely heavy metal, jazz and opera
> LIKES: I really enjoy crafting which includes; sewing, cross stitch and scrapbooking. I am also a nature lover (no that doesn't mean I like to be naked) I grew up camping and I enjoy the outdoors.
> DISLIKES: I can't stand liars and people who are full of themselves
> ABOUT ME: I am a 34 year old SSBBW, over 450lbs, I am very SINGLE  and I am also looking to make friends.


Hello PA! I'm northeast in Milford!


HI ALL NEW DIMS PEEPS!


----------



## Linda

FreekiTiki said:


> Hi, just wanted to say hello. My name is Bobby, I am a 39 year old engineer from the panhandle of FL. I am glad to see this very healthy board and hope to become a frequent participant here.



Welcome to Dims Bobby.


----------



## vampirekitten

Some of you might have seen me around the weight board but I just wanted to tell more about myself.. 
I'm Jess, 30 soon to be 31 on September 22! lol 
I live in Rochester, pa. Small town but nice.
I have a 9 yr old son who I adore 
Work as a medical assistant/coordinator for a primary care doctors office. Tough job at times but I'm good at it and enjoy the people I work with.. 
Likes: I love to laugh and enjoy the day.. I enjoy being outdoors anything from swimming, camping, walking, picnics, to watching shooting stars.. love yard sales, nightmare before christmas, well Tim Burton anything really lol Have a collection of nightmare before christmas toys. love going to toy shows, games, Wii, sega, nintendo, etc. 
I have 3 cats and 1 leopard gecko, love lizards too!!


----------



## ColoradoFA

Hi all,

I'm a 24 year old geeky guy FA from Colorado. I've lurked for a while,but thought I'd start getting involved. I've mostly lurked in the weight gain and fiction forums.


----------



## spiritangel

wow even more people Hello and welcome


----------



## Alicia33

My name is Alicia, I am 33, married, SAHM of 2 beautiful daughters--16 and 9, I love to cook Facebook, music, lots of other things.... lol (found out about Dimensions through facebook). I am at a place finally in my life where I am comfortable in my own skin (long story....), and I am trying to instill that thinking into my daughters as well I have been lurking for awhile and decided to introduce myself Thanks, Alicia


----------



## pandadrummer

Hey guys, matt from manchester in the UK here, literally just decided to quit lurking the site and reading all your great stories and make myself a bit more present! I want to start showing my love and appreciation of bigger girls, fed up of being 'in the closet' as it were... silly me eh? Anyway, look forward to chatting to you all soon! 

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Bigtigmom

Alicia Rose said:


> Another PA person, yays!





CastingPearls said:


> Hello PA! I'm northeast in Milford!
> 
> 
> Hi PA Girls!!! Nice to get some neighborly company on the boards. Feel free to send me advice!! Now where are all the men? LOL
> 
> "LOVE TO ALL" ~~KAREN


----------



## trucrimsongold

Brand new here, wanted to say hello to all. Look forward to posting and making comments and learning a few things, hope i can add to the information and fun.
turcrimsongold


----------



## StickMan

Long time lurker, recent poster here:

Name: Adam (The rest is classified to protect the guilty party)
Age: 19
Profession: SPARTAN! (Actually student)
Interests: Roleplaying games (outside of the bedroom, thank you very much) books, occasional writing, studies, dance (I wear tights to class and I'm proud of it!), comics, fanfiction, etc. (You can see where I'm going with this, right?)
DISinterests: Politics, violence against the helpless, racism, sexism, homophobia, bashing stuff you know nothing about (Jack Thomson, I'm looking at you.), my inability to grow decent facial hair, and extremism of all types. (Especially religious extremism. Makes us normal religious types look bad.)
As for looks, turn your gaze leftward.

(Oh, and if you must know, the username came from a nickname a friend tried to give me once. Pretty apt. I'm 5'7.5" and around 115 lbs. (This AFTER the Freshman 15 came calling.)


----------



## Allie Cat

Alicia33 said:


> My name is Alicia, I am 33, married, SAHM of 2 beautiful daughters--16 and 9, I love to cook Facebook, music, lots of other things.... lol (found out about Dimensions through facebook). I am at a place finally in my life where I am comfortable in my own skin (long story....), and I am trying to instill that thinking into my daughters as well I have been lurking for awhile and decided to introduce myself Thanks, Alicia



Whoa, another Alicia!  Hi there!



Bigtigmom said:


> Hi PA Girls!!! Nice to get some neighborly company on the boards. Feel free to send me advice!! Now where are all the men? LOL
> 
> "LOVE TO ALL" ~~KAREN



Pssh, men. There's your first bit of advice - 99 times out of 100 men aren't worth it


----------



## RJ20

RJ20 said:


> Hello...I'm from Cypress,TX an average size dude kind of nerdy
> into gaming, sci-fi, fantasy, horror and comics. And hoping to find a big
> girl with similar interests.



I figure I would upload a pic too for the girls who are interested to check out. 

View attachment Snapshot_20100412.jpg


----------



## Bigtigmom

Here I am for all to see. It took me forever to resize them. I hope you all like!!

"LOVE TO ALL"~~Karen 

View attachment Karen.face.9x3.jpg


View attachment Karen.backside.view.hair.x3.jpg


View attachment Karen.4x3.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

Hiya to our newest people!

@Karen/Bigtigmom...you have a lovely smile there, girlie


----------



## singingNerd79

Just found this place... seems pretty interesting  So..... HI! I am....

*Name*: Damon
*Age*: 31
*Location*: San Diego, CA
*Profession*: UI Engineer (software / web)
*Music*: R&B, Gospel, Neo/Soul + anything that sounds good
*Likes*: Musics (yes, with an "s", lol), computer stuff (Mac user), Marvel comics.... man, I really sound like a nerd... um, fine wine and cheese? (yeah, that's better :happy: )
*Pictures*:


----------



## Blackjack

singingNerd79 said:


>



SNAKES ON A PLANE! I like you already.


----------



## singingNerd79

Blackjack said:


> SNAKES ON A PLANE! I like you already.



THAT is HILARIOUS! LOL, I had never even noticed that movie poster behind me, LOL!! You're probably not going to like me anymore... I only saw bits and pieces of that movie :doh:


----------



## Bigtigmom

littlefairywren said:


> Hiya to our newest people!
> 
> @Karen/Bigtigmom...you have a lovely smile there, girlie



Thank you kindly. It's one of my best assets .


----------



## HappyFA75

RJ20 said:


> I figure I would upload a pic too for the girls who are interested to check out.



I do like those shades, Mr. Cypress, TX gentleman! Welcome!


----------



## Linda

singingNerd79 said:


> Just found this place... seems pretty interesting  So..... HI! I am....
> 
> *Name*: Damon
> *Age*: 31






Welcome to Dims.


----------



## singingNerd79

Linda said:


> Welcome to Dims.



Thanks Linda!


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> Welcome to Dims.



Imma watching you, lol. I have been stalker slack


----------



## Linda

littlefairywren said:


> Imma watching you, lol. I have been stalker slack



Yes where have you been? I havent even heard from you on Facebook.


----------



## activistfatgirl

singingNerd79 said:


> *Name*: Damon



Welcome! What artists do you like in the R&B and neo soul worlds?


----------



## Lucifer

Hey guys,

this is my first post on here so thought i'd say hi to you lovely lot 
my name's B, i'm 25 from england. 

i don't know how to describe myself with any real accuracy but my friends would probably say i'm brutally honest, sarcastic, introspective, ooh and that i'm obsessed with anything pink... lol 

likes: music (mainly rock/industrial like celldweller, machinea supremacy, pendulum etc), movies (my fave's are anything directed by tim burton), hanging out with my friends, writing (i write my own blog and i'm working on a book), online games on ps3, meeting new people! 

dislikes: ignorance, stupidity, intolerence

anyways, thats me in a nutshell, apologies in advance for any drama, i have an opinion and i'm not afraid to state it!


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome all newcomers!

Singlenerd--fine wines and cheese are right up my alley. You have good taste.


----------



## singingNerd79

activistfatgirl said:


> Welcome! What artists do you like in the R&B and neo soul worlds?



Hey , thanks for the welcome  I like a few artists... Dave Hollister, Bilal, PJ Morton, Brian McKnight, John Legend, Anthony Hamilton... that's probably in order too, with most liked first, lol


----------



## activistfatgirl

singingNerd79 said:


> Hey , thanks for the welcome  I like a few artists... Dave Hollister, Bilal, PJ Morton, Brian McKnight, John Legend, Anthony Hamilton... that's probably in order too, with most liked first, lol



Listening to "Charlene" right now.  I absolutely adore Anthony Hamilton. Maxwell, Dwele, Bilal, D'Angelo, Jill Scott, Raphael Saadiq, and Rahsaan Patterson get a lot of play by me. I'll check out the two you mentioned I haven't heard!


----------



## singingNerd79

Nice! I just noticed I didn't mention any female singers, lol... I think because I'm a guy that sings, I tend to listen to mostly guys. But favorite females would be Kelly Price, India Arie, Jill Scott...

I would have mentioned D'Angelo by default, but he needs to stop playing and come out with some new music! The song he did with Raphael Saadiq was awesome though 



activistfatgirl said:


> Listening to "Charlene" right now.  I absolutely adore Anthony Hamilton. Maxwell, Dwele, Bilal, D'Angelo, Jill Scott, Raphael Saadiq, and Rahsaan Patterson get a lot of play by me. I'll check out the two you mentioned I haven't heard!


----------



## activistfatgirl

singingNerd79 said:


> Nice! I just noticed I didn't mention any female singers, lol... I think because I'm a guy that sings, I tend to listen to mostly guys. But favorite females would be Kelly Price, India Arie, Jill Scott...
> 
> I would have mentioned D'Angelo by default, but he needs to stop playing and come out with some new music! The song he did with Raphael Saadiq was awesome though



Yeah, I don't really get the D'Angelo absence. It's clear he'd have a fan base if he put something out. I'm ashamed at how little female-fronted music I listen to. I tried to get into women R&B singers, but I haven't yet found very many with the kind of soul sound I like. Govianca is poppy, angie stone is good but mundane. I just stick with Nina Simone until someone tells me otherwise.

I submit this song for the intro thread lounge party: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9nAIvqo5_0


----------



## WannaBe500lbs

Hey guys and girls! 

My name is Alex. I'm residing in California, looking for friends who are fat accepting and would help me gain weight in the Bay Area. 

I am looking for friends, though I am looking for a long term relationship with a female feeder to help me put on weight. 

I hope to find others in the future who would help out and to hang out with. 

Name: Alex
Age: 25
Location: Sunnyvale, CA
Profession: IT Tech
Music: Rock, Alternative, Dance
Likes: Music, Art, Nature and being naked and being natural
Dislikes: Rudeness, ignorance, distrustful and negativity 

See you soon!

- Alex 

View attachment Alex1.jpg


View attachment alex2.jpg


----------



## Grundig QD40

Hello, new here. My name is Dave im about to enjoy my weekend here, below is some info about me. 

Name: Dave
Age: 44
Location: Denver, CO
Profession: Engineer
Music: Classic Rock, Jazz
Likes: Life, Flying, Photography, Walmart, Humor, Grape nuts
Dislikes: Unintelligence, Arrogance, certain events, bad food, Walmart


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

seth8thecake said:


> Name: Steve
> Age: 34
> Location: Des Moines, Iowa
> 
> Music: Classic Rock, 80's
> Likes: Football, Hockey, Camping, Movies, Positive People, Humor, Etc...



You rock the black & white! Welcome!


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Grundig QD40 said:


> Hello, new here. My name is Dave im about to enjoy my weekend here, below is some info about me.
> 
> Name: Dave
> Age: 44
> Location: Denver, CO
> Profession: Engineer
> Music: Classic Rock, Jazz
> Likes: Life, Flying, Photography, Walmart, Humor, Grape nuts
> Dislikes: Unintelligence, Arrogance, certain events, bad food, Walmart



Welcome! I like your likes & dislikes!


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

spiritangel said:


> Hiya Welcome to dims dont be afraid to jump right in, we dont bite unless asked promise well erm most of us dont lol I cant speak for everyone
> 
> glad to meet you all



Now, now....they might like a little nibble! :blush:


----------



## spiritangel

WannaBe500lbs said:


> Hey guys and girls!
> 
> My name is Alex. I'm residing in California, looking for friends who are fat accepting and would help me gain weight in the Bay Area.
> 
> I am looking for friends, though I am looking for a long term relationship with a female feeder to help me put on weight.
> 
> I hope to find others in the future who would help out and to hang out with.
> 
> Name: Alex
> Age: 25
> Location: Sunnyvale, CA
> Profession: IT Tech
> Music: Rock, Alternative, Dance
> Likes: Music, Art, Nature and being naked and being natural
> Dislikes: Rudeness, ignorance, distrustful and negativity
> 
> See you soon!
> 
> - Alex



Hmm ok fellow aussies anyone else thinking Alex looks like a young paul mcdermott??



And welcome to dimms to btw Alex and the other new people great to see this thread popping up with loads of new faces 

hugs


----------



## Inhibited

spiritangel said:


> Hmm ok fellow aussies anyone else thinking Alex looks like a young paul mcdermott??
> 
> 
> He does especially in the first pic...
> 
> View attachment Paulpuppyeyes.jpg


----------



## SSBBWMJ

Hello to all the new people on Dims!! Here is some info about me 

*Name:* Mz. M.J
*Age:* 30
*Location:* LA/Hollywood Ca.
*Profession:* BBW/SSBBW Adult Web Model
*Music:* R&B, Hip Hop, Rap, some Country
*Likes:* Love music ... tattoos ... piercings ... being a SSBBW ... modeling ... movies ... singing ... taking pictures
*Pictures:* 

View attachment 20100901_7sm.jpg


View attachment cell phone 492.jpg


----------



## samuraiscott

welcome new folks


----------



## thirtiesgirl

RJ20 said:


> I figure I would upload a pic too for the girls who are interested to check out.



Well, hi there. :batting:
...Odd. For some reason, I'm in the mood to watch The Matrix Reloaded.


----------



## mike0503

Hi, I am Mike
Found this Forum just out of the blue and by chance but very glad I did. Looking forward to finding out more about it and reading lots. Well this is me




[/IMG]


----------



## Linda

mike0503 said:


> Hi, I am Mike [snip]





Welcome Mike.


----------



## Lonely Dove

Hi guys/girls.

I did a google search and found this forum, which I hope will be beneficial to me. 

A little about me:

I am female, married, 30 years old, and have three children. Over the years I have put on weight, and have felt and do feel very alone and insecure.

Not sure if I've imagined it or not, but the more weight I put on, the less my husband seems to come near me, there is very little (mostly none) affection or intimacy in our relationship, but I yearn for it a lot. My husband has also put on weight, and basically we are both 'overweight'.

Our relationship never used to be so bad, we were almost like rabbits initially, then after a bit cut back to a couple of times a week, then a couple of times a month, and now I'm lucky if he shows any interest in sex once every six months or so. 

Apart from the standard peck on the lips goodbye when he or I go to work, there is no affection at all, no cuddles, nothing.

What I hope to achieve:

By coming to this forum, I hope to get back some of my self esteem, meet like-minded people and accept the fact that I am not as thin as I would like to be, and also I would like to be able to accept that being this size is not a bad thing, and that it's not my fault that my husband is like a cold fish.


Not sure what else to put on here, but thank you for reading


----------



## Lonely Dove

Not sure why, but my other post didn't make it here yet...

Age: 30

Location: Queensland, Australia

Profession: Administrator

Interests: Movies, drinking, reading, crime shows, music (all types).

Fav. Book: the Dexter series

Fav Movie: Dirty Dancing (not sure why, it's a little bit soppy, but it's my favourite!)

About me: I'm 30, married with three children, but feel very alone. I am neglected by my husband, not sure why, but I think me putting on weight is what did it. I don't think I'm beautiful, so I'm not BBW, just BW..., and I want to feel comfortable/happy etc with that, which is why I am here 

picture: 

View attachment profile.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Lonely Dove said:


> Not sure why, but my other post didn't make it here yet...
> 
> Age: 30
> 
> Location: Queensland, Australia
> 
> Profession: Administrator
> 
> Interests: Movies, drinking, reading, crime shows, music (all types).
> 
> Fav. Book: the Dexter series
> 
> Fav Movie: Dirty Dancing (not sure why, it's a little bit soppy, but it's my favourite!)
> 
> About me: I'm 30, married with three children, but feel very alone. I am neglected by my husband, not sure why, but I think me putting on weight is what did it. I don't think I'm beautiful, so I'm not BBW, just BW..., and I want to feel comfortable/happy etc with that, which is why I am here
> 
> picture:



Welcome.  There seems to be an ever growing Aussie population at Dims. 

I soooo understand the lack of beauty feeling. I cringe to myself when I describe myself as a SSBBW. Usually, I just say I'm supersized.


----------



## Lonely Dove

Thanks for your reply 

I'm hoping to get over that initial dislike of myself, and I'm glad that the Aussie population is growing, it'd be really nice to know there are people like me (or people WHO like me lol) over here too.


----------



## mike0503

Linda said:


> Welcome Mike.



Thanks for the welcome, Linda


----------



## mike0503

Lonely Dove said:


> Not sure why, but my other post didn't make it here yet...
> 
> Age: 30
> 
> Location: Queensland, Australia
> 
> Profession: Administrator
> 
> Interests: Movies, drinking, reading, crime shows, music (all types).
> 
> Fav. Book: the Dexter series
> 
> Fav Movie: Dirty Dancing (not sure why, it's a little bit soppy, but it's my favourite!)
> 
> About me: I'm 30, married with three children, but feel very alone. I am neglected by my husband, not sure why, but I think me putting on weight is what did it. I don't think I'm beautiful, so I'm not BBW, just BW..., and I want to feel comfortable/happy etc with that, which is why I am here
> 
> picture:



Well from the picture you sure dont look Just BW. I hope you find your MOJO here and get that thing moving again between you and the hubby and get back to loving each other....


----------



## Lonely Dove

Thanks Mike, I sure hope so too.

If not, it's his loss, but unfortunately, my loss too 

oh well. I have some lingere on order from one of the websites linked on this forums, www.hipsandcurves.com, so maybe that'll help


----------



## Lonely Dove

Thanks Mike, I sure hope so too, although my mojo is fine, it seems that his isn't 

I ordered some lingere from a site I saw on these forums, hopefully that'll jump start things for him.

If not, it's his loss, but unfortunately that means my loss too lol.


----------



## Fissan

Age: 25

Location: Burnaby, British Columbia (But originally from Sydney)

Profession: Consultant

Interests: Basketball, MMA

About me: I'm 25 and I'm a sports lover.

Hoping to learn a lot and share some here in the forum too! 

Cheers


----------



## CastingPearls

<moseys in> Hello new people. Welcome! Look around. Have fun. Post often. Enjoy! <moseys out>


----------



## littlefairywren

Lonely Dove said:


> Not sure why, but my other post didn't make it here yet...
> 
> Age: 30
> 
> Location: Queensland, Australia
> 
> Profession: Administrator
> 
> Interests: Movies, drinking, reading, crime shows, music (all types).
> 
> Fav. Book: the Dexter series
> 
> Fav Movie: Dirty Dancing (not sure why, it's a little bit soppy, but it's my favourite!)
> 
> About me: I'm 30, married with three children, but feel very alone. I am neglected by my husband, not sure why, but I think me putting on weight is what did it. I don't think I'm beautiful, so I'm not BBW, just BW..., and I want to feel comfortable/happy etc with that, which is why I am here
> 
> picture:



Woo hoo! Warm Aussie welcome to you, Lonely Dove.
I hope you settle in, and get your feeling of self worth back 

Hello to all our newest people too....enjoy and welcome!


----------



## spiritangel

LFW beat me to it its lovely to meet another fellow aussie


and welcome to all the new members big squishy hugs and lookforward to getting to know you better on the boards


----------



## Lonely Dove

Yay for Aussies!!!

Doin' it Oz-style represent! haha


----------



## AmazingAmy

*Name:* Amy.
*Age:* 21.
*Location:* Staffordshire, UK.
*Profession:* Shop assistant, recovering student.
*Music:* Got a thing for Florence & Marina at the moment!
*Likes:* The anticipation of waiting for something in the post.
*Dislikes:* Just the thought of uncomfortable shoes.
*About me:* Apparently an 'acquired taste', but I think I'm pretty palatable. :happy:
*Picture:* See my profile.


----------



## qwertyman173

AmazingAmy said:


> *Name:* Amy.
> *Age:* 21.
> *Location:* Staffordshire, UK.





Welcome!! It's always good to see more people from the UK!


----------



## karmascliche

*Name:* Ashleigh
*Age:* 23
*Location:* North Carolina
*Profession:* Photographer.
*Music:* Anything really
*Likes:* Art, Dancing, Music, Photography.
*Dislikes:* Shallow people.


----------



## mike0503

Did this not work, LOL


----------



## AmazingAmy

qwertyman173 said:


> Welcome!! It's always good to see more people from the UK!


Ditto, and thank you!


----------



## qwertyman173

AmazingAmy said:


> Ditto, and thank you!



So what brings you to dimensions?


----------



## AmazingAmy

qwertyman173 said:


> So what brings you to dimensions?



Typing "I love big women" into Google. :blush: Looks like I'll have to Google no more!


----------



## spiritangel

wow welcome to even more new members yay awesome hugs to you all


----------



## lishiyo

Hi everyone!  I thought I posted before, but apparently this didnt make it.

I'm an Asian American, bisexual FFA who loves bigger men and women :smitten: (Actually there's a pretty wide range of people I find attractive - often due to the way they carry themselves, their 'vibe', their voice etc, more than looks - but the ones that really get me going tend to be on the heavier side. I think many of the posters on here are gorgeous!) 

I'm not a BBW myself, just very short and average-sized (five feet, 115-120 lbs), and shaped in the traditional Asian fashion like a mildly attenuated rice barrel  *shakes fist at God for not being granted boobs* However, I'm still really big on size acceptance and fighting against lookism, partly because I'm feminist-y or at least very big on individual liberty, and partly because I've lived in a society (China) where I was considered morbidly obese at 130 lb and constantly mistreated (they wouldnt even let me into clothing stores). America looks like paradise in comparison to me (though I know thats because Im not considered fat here), but fatness is obviously still a stigma back here in the States and I wish society would treat everyone with some respect and stop thrusting the diet and hate-yourself industries on us.  

*Name*: You can call me 'Shi' or 'random Azn chick' or whatever 
*Age*: nearly 21
*Location*: Washington state
*Profession*: Penniless college student *sigh*
*Music*: Rap, hip-hop, some Kpop and Jrock, terrible Asian ballads, some British stuff
*Likes*: 
- Soccer (Premier League, sometimes La Liga, plus I'm not a sky four gloryhunter ) When I find work in Seattle hopefully I'll be able to get a season ticket for the Sounders.
- Reading. Ebooks are my new addiction! My favorite genre leans toward soft sci-fi and speculative, sometimes modern or urban fantasy, sometimes queer fiction, and poetry. Current favorite author is Karin Lowachee, for 'Warboy' and 'Cagebird'; currently reading Monette's 'Melusine' series
- Fanfiction and original fiction from amateur writers - like everything on the internet 99% of it is crap, but sometimes you find something brilliant. I write fiction sometimes, but I'm so undisciplined I never get anywhere, despite having overactive ideas bouncing in my head.
- Anime & manga - I love the seinen and scifi/psychological genres, sometimes shounen. I've even taken uni classes on manga (mostly in courses on Japanese culture/society). My favorite series tend to come from the wondrous quill of Urasawa Naoki. I have not gotten over Satoshi Kon's death 
- Indie and foreign films, and snarky reviews of crappy movies
- blogs like disabledfeminists, fugitives, contexts, tigerbeatdown
- reddit, metafilter, and StumbleUpon, because I'm a chronic procrastinator 
- the Discovery channel
- architecture - I enjoy collecting photos of foreign places, but I cant afford to go. I think its because Ive always lived in places with no architecture to speak of (tiny rural towns with <500 pop.), or pretty boring architecture (Beijing, Shanghai  the modern stuff is nice, but not exactly unique).
- animals!!! 
- scrounging off my parents to support my hobbies (I love you mummy :wubu


----------



## TwilightStarr

Name: Tiffany
Age: 26
Location: Kentucky
Profession: Nanny
Likes: Stand Up Comedy, Live Music, Making People Laugh.
Dislikes: Smells that bother my allergies, Snow & Ice, Being Scared.
About Me: I am a music loving, movie quoting, book reading girl.





Me and a friend at a concert and I have no idea why I always look high in pictures lol


----------



## mccormick

*Name:* Aaron
*Age:* 22
*Location:* Oklahoma
*Profession:* Construction / Oil Field
*Music:* Rock, Hip-Hop, Rap, and Classical
*Likes:* sports, tattoos, photography, drinking with friends, working on trucks/muscle cars.
*Dislikes:* dancing
*About me:* I'm 6'1, 285 pounds, muscular built, played sports all my life, weightlifting is a hobby, I just cant seem to lose my belly.
picture 

View attachment 27968_1447180025459_1411947397_31217627_5846514_n.jpg


View attachment me22.jpg


----------



## AmazingAmy

mccormick said:


> *Name:* Aaron
> *Age:* 22
> *Location:* Oklahoma
> *Profession:* Construction / Oil Field
> *Music:* Rock, Hip-Hop, Rap, and Classical
> *Likes:* sports, tattoos, photography, drinking with friends, working on trucks/muscle cars.
> *Dislikes:* dancing
> *About me:* I'm 6'1, 285 pounds, muscular built, played sports all my life, weightlifting is a hobby, I just cant seem to lose my belly.
> picture



With a face like that you shouldn't worry about the belly! :blush:


----------



## chtinkham06

*Name :*:Heather
*Age :* 23
*Location :* Indianapolis, IN
*Occupation :* Pastry Chef & student
*Music :* I like a little of everything, but especially love Glee soundtrack
*Likes* Reading basicaly anything, This message board where reading posts by actuao huys, makes me feel hope for my future relationships.
*Dislikes:* Whenever the thought enters my brain that because of my size, and the lack of guys who are okay with it, that now that i am a widow, I will be doomed to single-hood forever.
About me: I was a super bubbly happy person, who occasionally felt mild depression because of my weight and looks. Now after this spring when my husband committed suicide after 13 years of relationship, I have severe issues with hope thati will ever find someone who wil stay with me, and I am worried i wont be able to find another man who wil love me despite my body issues.


----------



## Dromond

chtinkham06 said:


> About me: I was a super bubbly happy person, who occasionally felt mild depression because of my weight and looks. Now after this spring when my husband committed suicide after 13 years of relationship, I have severe issues with hope thati will ever find someone who wil stay with me, and I am worried i wont be able to find another man who wil love me despite my body issues.



Wow. I'm very sorry to hear about your husband. 

One thing you will quickly discover is that this is a very supportive place. The ladies here, and quite a few of the men, are very uplifting. Welcome to our community.


----------



## Allie Cat

chtinkham06 said:


> About me: I was a super bubbly happy person, who occasionally felt mild depression because of my weight and looks. Now after this spring when my husband committed suicide after 13 years of relationship, I have severe issues with hope thati will ever find someone who wil stay with me, and I am worried i wont be able to find another man who wil love me despite my body issues.



I dunno about *men*, but for what it's worth I think you're pretty.


----------



## mccormick

AmazingAmy said:


> With a face like that you shouldn't worry about the belly! :blush:



thanks hun.


----------



## AnnMarie

Wow - influx of newbies - welcome one and all, fat and thin, and the "azn girl"... that cracked me up. 

Enjoy!


----------



## wicked1

mccormick said:


> *Name:* Aaron
> *Age:* 22
> *Location:* Oklahoma
> *Profession:* Construction / Oil Field
> *Music:* Rock, Hip-Hop, Rap, and Classical
> *Likes:* sports, tattoos, photography, drinking with friends, working on trucks/muscle cars.
> *Dislikes:* dancing
> *About me:* I'm 6'1, 285 pounds, muscular built, played sports all my life, weightlifting is a hobby, I just cant seem to lose my belly.
> picture



AmazingAmy is right!!!!...I think you have no worries!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

chtinkham06 said:


> *Name :*:Heather
> *Age :* 23
> *Location :* Indianapolis, IN
> *Occupation :* Pastry Chef & student
> *Music :* I like a little of everything, but especially love Glee soundtrack
> *Likes* Reading basicaly anything, This message board where reading posts by actuao huys, makes me feel hope for my future relationships.
> *Dislikes:* Whenever the thought enters my brain that because of my size, and the lack of guys who are okay with it, that now that i am a widow, I will be doomed to single-hood forever.
> About me: I was a super bubbly happy person, who occasionally felt mild depression because of my weight and looks. Now after this spring when my husband committed suicide after 13 years of relationship, I have severe issues with hope thati will ever find someone who wil stay with me, and I am worried i wont be able to find another man who wil love me despite my body issues.



Welcome.  

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## FreekiTiki

chtinkham06 said:


> *Name :*:Heather
> *Age :* 23
> *Location :* Indianapolis, IN
> *Occupation :* Pastry Chef & student
> *Music :* I like a little of everything, but especially love Glee soundtrack
> *Likes* Reading basicaly anything, This message board where reading posts by actuao huys, makes me feel hope for my future relationships.
> *Dislikes:* Whenever the thought enters my brain that because of my size, and the lack of guys who are okay with it, that now that i am a widow, I will be doomed to single-hood forever.
> About me: I was a super bubbly happy person, who occasionally felt mild depression because of my weight and looks. Now after this spring when my husband committed suicide after 13 years of relationship, I have severe issues with hope thati will ever find someone who wil stay with me, and I am worried i wont be able to find another man who wil love me despite my body issues.



I am very sorry for your loss. Welcome!


----------



## mccormick

wicked1 said:


> AmazingAmy is right!!!!...I think you have no worries!!



thank you!!


----------



## chtinkham06

Thanks Everybody!!! It is fantastic the support on this board. I feel better just knowing there are people out there that within a few hours already showed support and caring.

But no worries either, this will be the worst depressing thing i post, normally Im a fun ball o' Crazy. Its lovely to meet all of you.


----------



## chtinkham06

Alicia Rose said:


> I dunno about *men*, but for what it's worth I think you're pretty.



Aww Thank You, a girl LOVES to hear someone thinks she's pretty!:wubu:


----------



## AmazingAmy

chtinkham06 said:


> Aww Thank You, a girl LOVES to hear someone thinks she's pretty!:wubu:



Alicia Rose is right - you're lovely.  I want your hair and glasses!

And I'm also very sad for what has happened to you. I read your Introduction last night but wasn't sure how I should respond - but as you've seen, you'll get a ton of support here!


----------



## HDANGEL15

mccormick said:


> *Name:* Aaron
> *Age:* 22
> *Location:* Oklahoma
> *Profession:* Construction / Oil Field
> *Music:* Rock, Hip-Hop, Rap, and Classical
> *Likes:* sports, tattoos, photography, drinking with friends, working on trucks/muscle cars.
> *Dislikes:* dancing
> *About me:* I'm 6'1, 285 pounds, muscular built, played sports all my life, weightlifting is a hobby, I just cant seem to lose my belly.
> picture



*WHAT BELLY? I just see magnificent GUNS :smitten:*


----------



## Lonely Dove

HDANGEL15 said:


> *WHAT BELLY? I just see magnificent GUNS :smitten:*



I'm with you on this one, that's the first thing I noticed, were those amazingly strong looking arms...

What I would give to have them wrapped around me.... *sighs*


----------



## evilvampire

Name: Bobby
Age: 41

Location: Florida

Profession: Appraiser

Music: Its all about the club music... I like to DJ so its Trance, Breaks, House and some hip hop.

Likes: Anything paranormal, UFOs, Ghosts, Ouija Boards, ESP, tarot Cards, Astral Projectoin, Vampires, Witches.... did I say Vampires yet??? HEHE

Dislikes: Back stabbing, office politics

About me: I tell it like it is.. pretty blunt and dont mind people being blunt with me either I dont sugarcoat things so if you dont wanna know dont ask  I love to do dark art.... I have a gallery if anyone is interested..

Hoping to meet some cool new friends.... 

email me if you want


----------



## Mishty

evilvampire said:


> Likes: Anything paranormal, UFOs, Ghosts, Ouija Boards, ESP, tarot Cards, Astral Projectoin, Vampires, Witches.... did I say Vampires yet??? HEHE




Ohhhh awesome! I love freaky deeky stuff to! (avid card reader!)
Welcome aboard!


----------



## AmazingAmy

evilvampire said:


> Name: Bobby
> Age: 41
> 
> Location: Florida
> 
> Profession: Appraiser
> 
> Music: Its all about the club music... I like to DJ so its Trance, Breaks, House and some hip hop.
> 
> Likes: Anything paranormal, UFOs, Ghosts, Ouija Boards, ESP, tarot Cards, Astral Projectoin, Vampires, Witches.... did I say Vampires yet??? HEHE
> 
> Dislikes: Back stabbing, office politics
> 
> About me: I tell it like it is.. pretty blunt and dont mind people being blunt with me either I dont sugarcoat things so if you dont wanna know dont ask  I love to do dark art.... I have a gallery if anyone is interested..
> 
> Hoping to meet some cool new friends....
> 
> email me if you want



When I get my rep topped up, I'm so repping you for the vampire and witch stuff. 

And _nice _equipment. :bow:


----------



## Paul

chtinkham06 said:


> *Name :*:Heather
> *Age :* 23
> *Location :* Indianapolis, IN
> *Occupation :* Pastry Chef & student
> *Music :* I like a little of everything, but especially love Glee soundtrack
> *Likes* Reading basicaly anything, This message board where reading posts by actuao huys, makes me feel hope for my future relationships.
> *Dislikes:* Whenever the thought enters my brain that because of my size, and the lack of guys who are okay with it, that now that i am a widow, I will be doomed to single-hood forever.
> About me: I was a super bubbly happy person, who occasionally felt mild depression because of my weight and looks. Now after this spring when my husband committed suicide after 13 years of relationship, I have severe issues with hope thati will ever find someone who wil stay with me, and I am worried i wont be able to find another man who wil love me despite my body issues.



I am so sorry for your loss...it sounds like you truly loved your husband. Welcome to Dimensions!



> I have severe issues with hope that I will ever find someone who will stay with me, and I am worried i wont be able to find another man who will love me despite my body issues.


Believe me you will be able to make new friendships and find love again. I suspect you are still grieving the death of your husband. This may not be the best time to try to _find a man who will love you__._ It might be best to deal with the grief you are feeling. Is grief still a major issue for you, preventing you from moving forward with your life. If it is until you have come to terms with this grief, you may find it hard to enter into a new relationship.

BTW If it has been more than six months since your husband died and you are finding that it is still hard to deal with the grief (not saying you are having major difficulties with grief) you might consider seeking out grief counselling. Many counsellors feel that if you are still having major difficulties with grief six months after a death it may be time to seek help.

I am glad you found Dimensions and this forum. I look forward to your future posts. You seem nice.


----------



## vampirekitten

mccormick said:


> *Name:* Aaron
> *Age:* 22
> *Location:* Oklahoma
> *Profession:* Construction / Oil Field
> *Music:* Rock, Hip-Hop, Rap, and Classical
> *Likes:* sports, tattoos, photography, drinking with friends, working on trucks/muscle cars.
> *Dislikes:* dancing
> *About me:* I'm 6'1, 285 pounds, muscular built, played sports all my life, weightlifting is a hobby, I just cant seem to lose my belly.
> picture



very nice!  and can't seem to see your belly.. but then again kept looking at your face :blush: hehe


----------



## lalatx

mccormick said:


> *Name:* Aaron
> *Age:* 22
> *Location:* Oklahoma
> *Profession:* Construction / Oil Field
> *Music:* Rock, Hip-Hop, Rap, and Classical
> *Likes:* sports, tattoos, photography, drinking with friends, working on trucks/muscle cars.
> *Dislikes:* dancing
> *About me:* I'm 6'1, 285 pounds, muscular built, played sports all my life, weightlifting is a hobby, I just cant seem to lose my belly.
> picture




Very cute


----------



## chtinkham06

mccormick said:


> *Name:* Aaron
> *Age:* 22
> *Location:* Oklahoma
> *Profession:* Construction / Oil Field
> *Music:* Rock, Hip-Hop, Rap, and Classical
> *Likes:* sports, tattoos, photography, drinking with friends, working on trucks/muscle cars.
> *Dislikes:* dancing
> *About me:* I'm 6'1, 285 pounds, muscular built, played sports all my life, weightlifting is a hobby, I just cant seem to lose my belly.
> picture



I think you are absolutely gorgeous!!!! :wubu:


----------



## evilvampire

AmazingAmy said:


> When I get my rep topped up, I'm so repping you for the vampire and witch stuff.
> 
> And _nice _equipment. :bow:




Hahah vampires love them !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! well anything freaky  hahahaand thanks... I assume your talking about the camera? Hahahha


----------



## JustmeinGA

Hi everyone! I'm in GA thought I would drop in and say hello. Hoping to meet new people and make new friends!


----------



## bacs2010

Hi! My name's Allison and I new here. A little about me, I am a BBW who is in a long term relationship with a BHM. We live in central Texas. I operate a home daycare, as well as do some online work for extra money. 

I am glad to have stumbled upon a place that has women with big butts just like me, and the men who love them haha!



!


----------



## mccormick

bacs2010 said:


> Hi! My name's Allison and I new here. A little about me, I am a BBW who is in a long term relationship with a BHM. We live in central Texas. I operate a home daycare, as well as do some online work for extra money.
> 
> I am glad to have stumbled upon a place that has women with big butts just like me, and the men who love them haha!
> 
> 
> 
> !



Welcome!

What kind of Online work you do? I have wanted to start doing that because I could use the extra money!


----------



## AmazingAmy

A big hello to *Allison *and *JustmeinGA*! Welcome to Dims :happy:


----------



## bacs2010

mccormick said:


> Welcome!
> 
> What kind of Online work you do? I have wanted to start doing that because I could use the extra money!



I work as a transcriptionist as well as write small 150-300 word articles about the most random things haha. Lately I've learned to play every single card game know to man HAHA!


----------



## Punkin1024

Just popping in to say "Howdy" to all the newbies. Welcome to Dimensions and post often so we can get to know you!


----------



## bigbuttfan

Hello everyone,
I'm excited to be here.I absolutely adore larger Women:smitten:I'm a single male in Michigan and would love to meet new friends


----------



## AmazingAmy

bigbuttfan said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm excited to be here.I absolutely adore larger Women:smitten:I'm a single male in Michigan and would love to meet new friends



Nice profile picture. Shame it's not bigger!

In other words, _welcome_. :happy:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

AmazingAmy said:


> Nice profile picture. Shame it's not bigger!
> 
> In other words, _welcome_. :happy:



hahaha

I like you.


----------



## CastingPearls

bigbuttfan said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm excited to be here.I absolutely adore larger Women:smitten:I'm a single male in Michigan and would love to meet new friends


If you're truly excited and you really mean it, you'll post more pics, kthxbai!!

Oh, and welcome!


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> hahaha
> 
> I like you.



Hmm....are you thinking what I'm thinking?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Hmm....are you thinking what I'm thinking?



Possibly? 

----


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Possibly?
> 
> ----



Well....I have been paying attention to the latest lovelies, and I feel a collection coming on


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Well....I have been paying attention to the latest lovelies, and I feel a collection coming on



Ah yes. 

Were you also thinking of needing a larger photo?


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Ah yes.
> 
> Were you also thinking of needing a larger photo?



Most important! I take my work seriously :eat2:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Most important! I take my work seriously :eat2:





Yes, we'll require multiple poses too.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

evilvampire said:


> Name: Bobby
> Age: 41....



Helloooo gorgeous.



Mishty said:


> Ohhhh awesome! I love freaky deeky stuff to! (avid card reader!)
> Welcome aboard!



Yeah, you just want to freak his deak.


----------



## eastcoastfa

Hey everyone. My name is Colin and I live on the east coast of Canada. Excited to be on here. Have been in love with the fuller figured woman for some time now and finally ready to embrace it. Hope to have lots of fun.


----------



## spiritangel

wow its so great to see so many new faces 

and other parts lol


welcome to the forum and please feel free to dive right in cant wait to get to know you all better


----------



## Paul

spiritangel said:


> wow its so great to see so many new faces
> 
> and other parts lol
> 
> 
> welcome to the forum and please feel free to dive right in cant wait to get to know you all better







> *and other parts lol*


Spiritangel->shame on you!


----------



## sexymaessbbw

Hello I am SSBBW Webmodel Sexy Mae and I am new to this site trying to learn how to navagate on it.


----------



## saveyrsecrets

Name: James, nice to meet you!
Age: nearly 20...
Location: Sheffield, UK
Profession: Haha good question... a waitor for the time being,
Music: Get ready... 

Velvet Underground, Blur, The xx, Sleater-Kinney, Jesus And Mary Chain, The Dum Dum Girls, A Place to Bury Strangers, Jamie T, Portishead, Pavement, Sonic Youth, Bruce Springsteen, The Cribs, John Lennon, Morrissey, The Cribs, The Fall, The Smiths, Animal Collective, Bikini Kill, David Bowie, Yeah Yeah Yeahs, The White Stripes, Manic Street Preachers and faaar too many more!

Likes:
Football/Soccer whatever you wanna call it, meeting new people, bellies ,curves and curvy girls, independant films and films that really make you sit up and think... and i'm rubbish at anything like this.. my minds totally blank.

Hello anyway 





i'm on the right!


----------



## AmazingAmy

saveyrsecrets said:


> Name: James, nice to meet you!
> Age: nearly 20...
> Location: Sheffield, UK
> Profession: Haha good question... a waitor for the time being,
> Music: Get ready...
> 
> Velvet Underground, Blur, The xx, Sleater-Kinney, Jesus And Mary Chain, The Dum Dum Girls, A Place to Bury Strangers, Jamie T, Portishead, Pavement, Sonic Youth, Bruce Springsteen, The Cribs, John Lennon, Morrissey, The Cribs, The Fall, The Smiths, Animal Collective, Bikini Kill, David Bowie, *Yeah Yeah Yeahs*, The White Stripes, Manic Street Preachers and faaar too many more!
> 
> Likes:
> Football/Soccer whatever you wanna call it, meeting new people, bellies ,curves and curvy girls, independant films and films that really make you sit up and think... and i'm rubbish at anything like this.. my minds totally blank.




Gotta love a bit of Yeah Yeah Yeahs. :bow: 

Welcome, James!

PS: you're well cute - _especially _the hair.


----------



## JulieD

Hello, hello, hello! I just wanted to say hi and that I had a great time getting to meet new people at the NJ bash! There really was a whole lotta lovin' going on there! My pic is actually from the dance on Sat night! Had a blast! So if you remember me, or were just to shy to say hi, please, introduce your self! Well, I gotta go! Ttys!


----------



## verucassault

mccormick said:


> *Name:* Aaron
> *Age:* 22
> *Location:* Oklahoma
> *Profession:* Construction / Oil Field
> *Music:* Rock, Hip-Hop, Rap, and Classical
> *Likes:* sports, tattoos, photography, drinking with friends, working on trucks/muscle cars.
> *Dislikes:* dancing
> *About me:* I'm 6'1, 285 pounds, muscular built, played sports all my life, weightlifting is a hobby, I just cant seem to lose my belly.
> picture



shame, they didnt make 22 year olds like that when i was that age

::enables inner dialog::

welcome newbies, shoot i am still kinda new but you know what i mean


----------



## simonmick

I'm fairly new but decided to introduce myself 
I'm Simon,35 from West Yorkshire in the North of England.Currently single,self employed..and a lover of big,curvy women  

View attachment 38923_10150225614760366_744825365_13746464_6024370_n.jpg


View attachment 111_resize.jpg


View attachment 001_resize.jpg


View attachment 015_resize_resize.JPG


----------



## Lalazuu

Hello. My name is Susan and I am 22 years old. I live in North Central Washington. I do not understand why, I am very attracted to Asian (Korean, Chinese, Japanese, Filipino, Thai, Taiwanese) guys. Since I am large though, I doubt I will ever get to date one. Besides there are like none here, in the City I live in. I like to make new friends. It is hard for me, I am really shy.


----------



## AuntHen

Lalazuu said:


> Hello. My name is Susan and I am 22 years old. I live in North Central Washington. I do not understand why, I am very attracted to Asian (Korean, Chinese, Japanese, Filipino, Thai, Taiwanese) guys. Since I am large though, I doubt I will ever get to date one. Besides there are like none here, in the City I live in. I like to make new friends. It is hard for me, I am really shy.



Because asians are ohhh sooo fine... that's why! And there are some that really love big women  Welcome!


----------



## MissHoney

Hey everyone! New here and loving the site so far. 
Ciao! 

View attachment a1.jpg


----------



## Paul

MissHoney said:


> Hey everyone! New here and loving the site so far.
> Ciao!



Nice smile. You look like you would be a fun girl Miss Honey. Welcome to Dimensions.


----------



## MissHoney

Paul said:


> Nice smile. You look like you would be a fun girl Miss Honey. Welcome to Dimensions.



Thank you!


----------



## Lalazuu

July Fourth, 2010


----------



## NJDoll

NAME:Erica
LOCATION:NJ 
PROFESSION:Teacher 
MUSIC: I will listen to anything. My Ipod is full on random good songs
LIKES: Kind people, funny men, and my hair  
DISLIKES: Judgmental people and people who think teachers are overrated/overpaid (not cool) 
ABOUT ME: 23 year old SINGLE Italian girl. 

PS- Looking forward to getting to know everyone  

View attachment myspace5.jpg


----------



## Allie Cat

fat9276 said:


> Because asians are ohhh sooo fine... that's why! And there are some that really love big women  Welcome!



Hell yeah they are! Male or female xD


----------



## Lalazuu

fat9276 said:


> Because asians are ohhh sooo fine... that's why! And there are some that really love big women  Welcome!



Lol thank you.

I need to be introduced to some Asian guys who like big women. XD


----------



## spiritangel

Hi to all of our newest members great to see such an influx, looking forward to getting to know you on the boards

hugs and welcome


----------



## Lalazuu

lishiyo said:


> Hi everyone!  I thought I posted before, but apparently this didnt make it.
> 
> I'm an Asian American, bisexual FFA who loves bigger men and women :smitten: (Actually there's a pretty wide range of people I find attractive - often due to the way they carry themselves, their 'vibe', their voice etc, more than looks - but the ones that really get me going tend to be on the heavier side. I think many of the posters on here are gorgeous!)
> 
> I'm not a BBW myself, just very short and average-sized (five feet, 115-120 lbs), and shaped in the traditional Asian fashion like a mildly attenuated rice barrel  *shakes fist at God for not being granted boobs* However, I'm still really big on size acceptance and fighting against lookism, partly because I'm feminist-y or at least very big on individual liberty, and partly because I've lived in a society (China) where I was considered morbidly obese at 130 lb and constantly mistreated (they wouldnt even let me into clothing stores). America looks like paradise in comparison to me (though I know thats because Im not considered fat here), but fatness is obviously still a stigma back here in the States and I wish society would treat everyone with some respect and stop thrusting the diet and hate-yourself industries on us.
> 
> *Name*: You can call me 'Shi' or 'random Azn chick' or whatever
> *Age*: nearly 21
> *Location*: Washington state
> *Profession*: Penniless college student *sigh*
> *Music*: Rap, hip-hop, some Kpop and Jrock, terrible Asian ballads, some British stuff
> *Likes*:
> - Soccer (Premier League, sometimes La Liga, plus I'm not a sky four gloryhunter ) When I find work in Seattle hopefully I'll be able to get a season ticket for the Sounders.
> - Reading. Ebooks are my new addiction! My favorite genre leans toward soft sci-fi and speculative, sometimes modern or urban fantasy, sometimes queer fiction, and poetry. Current favorite author is Karin Lowachee, for 'Warboy' and 'Cagebird'; currently reading Monette's 'Melusine' series
> - Fanfiction and original fiction from amateur writers - like everything on the internet 99% of it is crap, but sometimes you find something brilliant. I write fiction sometimes, but I'm so undisciplined I never get anywhere, despite having overactive ideas bouncing in my head.
> - Anime & manga - I love the seinen and scifi/psychological genres, sometimes shounen. I've even taken uni classes on manga (mostly in courses on Japanese culture/society). My favorite series tend to come from the wondrous quill of Urasawa Naoki. I have not gotten over Satoshi Kon's death
> - Indie and foreign films, and snarky reviews of crappy movies
> - blogs like disabledfeminists, fugitives, contexts, tigerbeatdown
> - reddit, metafilter, and StumbleUpon, because I'm a chronic procrastinator
> - the Discovery channel
> - architecture - I enjoy collecting photos of foreign places, but I cant afford to go. I think its because Ive always lived in places with no architecture to speak of (tiny rural towns with <500 pop.), or pretty boring architecture (Beijing, Shanghai  the modern stuff is nice, but not exactly unique).
> - animals!!!
> - scrounging off my parents to support my hobbies (I love you mummy :wubu



Nice to meet you. That is cool you live in Washington State. I live in Washington State as well. North Central Washington.


----------



## Allie Cat

Lalazuu said:


> July Fourth, 2010



I forgot to mention this before, but you are beautiful and have such a cute smile xD


----------



## helmethead555

Hi guys, im Big T and I am glad I found this forum, I am a bbw nut and it is refreshing to see all these like minded individuals. Thanks!


----------



## AmazingAmy

Lalazuu said:


> Hello. My name is Susan and I am 22 years old. I live in North Central Washington. I do not understand why, I am very attracted to Asian (Korean, Chinese, Japanese, Filipino, Thai, Taiwanese) guys. Since I am large though, I doubt I will ever get to date one. Besides there are like none here, in the City I live in. I like to make new friends. It is hard for me, I am really shy.



Ditto, Susan! I never mentioned it here before because I haven't seen any around, but I have a thing for East Asian men also...


----------



## nikola090

MissHoney said:


> Hey everyone! New here and loving the site so far.
> Ciao!



when someone say hi and say 'ciao' in italian I must quote!


----------



## Lalazuu

Alicia Rose said:


> I forgot to mention this before, but you are beautiful and have such a cute smile xD



thank you.


----------



## CastingPearls

simonmick said:


> I'm fairly new but decided to introduce myself
> I'm Simon,35 from West Yorkshire in the North of England.Currently single,self employed..and a lover of big,curvy women


Gorgeous eyes. Very nice.  <oh, and welcome>


----------



## Takeshi

well, i'm pretty new to this forum so i'd have to make this topic my first post. lol

*Name*: Chris, Takeshi (my Japanese name)
*Age*: 22
*Location*: Clarksville, TN
*Occupation*: sushi/washoku chef
*Interests*: football, soccer, swimming, martial arts, science
*About Me*: I'm half Japanese/half white, 5ft 7in guy that has been an FA for a long long time. lol. I used to be a member of AshleyEileen's Cupcake Cuties before it got closed down, so i thought becoming a member here would be a fun experience. I'm a very open-minded guy that would answer questions even if it's a personal one. I would love to be friends with anyone that would like to be friends with me. ^_^


----------



## LovelyLiz

Takeshi said:


> well, i'm pretty new to this forum so i'd have to make this topic my first post. lol
> 
> *Name*: Chris, Takeshi (my Japanese name)
> *Age*: 22
> *Location*: Clarksville, TN
> *Occupation*: sushi/washoku chef
> *Interests*: football, soccer, swimming, martial arts, science
> *About Me*: I'm half Japanese/half white, 5ft 7in guy that has been an FA for a long long time. lol. I used to be a member of AshleyEileen's Cupcake Cuties before it got closed down, so i thought becoming a member here would be a fun experience. I'm a very open-minded guy that would answer questions even if it's a personal one. I would love to be friends with anyone that would like to be friends with me. ^_^



Welcome, Takeshi!

I'm actually going to be in Clarksville, TN next week...what a random coincidence.  Hope to see more posts from you!


----------



## Takeshi

mcbeth said:


> Welcome, Takeshi!
> 
> I'm actually going to be in Clarksville, TN next week...what a random coincidence.  Hope to see more posts from you!



O wow! What brings you to Clarksville?


----------



## bmann0413

Takeshi said:


> well, i'm pretty new to this forum so i'd have to make this topic my first post. lol
> 
> *Name*: Chris, Takeshi (my Japanese name)
> *Age*: 22
> *Location*: Clarksville, TN
> *Occupation*: sushi/washoku chef
> *Interests*: football, soccer, swimming, martial arts, science
> *About Me*: I'm half Japanese/half white, 5ft 7in guy that has been an FA for a long long time. lol. I used to be a member of AshleyEileen's Cupcake Cuties before it got closed down, so i thought becoming a member here would be a fun experience. I'm a very open-minded guy that would answer questions even if it's a personal one. I would love to be friends with anyone that would like to be friends with me. ^_^



You're probably gonna hate me for this, but isn't Takeshi the Japanese name for Brock from Pokemon? lol


----------



## Takeshi

bmann0413 said:


> You're probably gonna hate me for this, but isn't Takeshi the Japanese name for Brock from Pokemon? lol



lol, I honestly don't know. It's all good though. ^_^


----------



## Lalazuu

Takeshi said:


> well, i'm pretty new to this forum so i'd have to make this topic my first post. lol
> 
> *Name*: Chris, Takeshi (my Japanese name)
> *Age*: 22
> *Location*: Clarksville, TN
> *Occupation*: sushi/washoku chef
> *Interests*: football, soccer, swimming, martial arts, science
> *About Me*: I'm half Japanese/half white, 5ft 7in guy that has been an FA for a long long time. lol. I used to be a member of AshleyEileen's Cupcake Cuties before it got closed down, so i thought becoming a member here would be a fun experience. I'm a very open-minded guy that would answer questions even if it's a personal one. I would love to be friends with anyone that would like to be friends with me. ^_^




Hello! Welcome to the forums. I am new myself actually. Lol just joined a few days ago.


----------



## Takeshi

Lalazuu said:


> Hello! Welcome to the forums. I am new myself actually. Lol just joined a few days ago.



Yay! ^_^ I'm glad i'm not quite alone. lol


----------



## LovelyLiz

Takeshi said:


> O wow! What brings you to Clarksville?



I have a good friend there, and I'm staying with her a couple days and we're heading to see some other friends in another state. I've visited her there before. Not a ton there...but I remember there's a base of some kind. Are you from the area?


----------



## Takeshi

mcbeth said:


> I have a good friend there, and I'm staying with her a couple days and we're heading to see some other friends in another state. I've visited her there before. Not a ton there...but I remember there's a base of some kind. Are you from the area?



lol I moved here because I was in a military family. We moved to Ft. Campbell here in Clarksville, then my father left the forces, so we've stayed here for 10 years. There's not alot here, but I love it here. ^_^ I work at a local restaurant called Hananoki, so if you stop by and ask for Chris, you'll find me. lol


----------



## LovelyLiz

Takeshi said:


> lol I moved here because I was in a military family. We moved to Ft. Campbell here in Clarksville, then my father left the forces, so we've stayed here for 10 years. There's not alot here, but I love it here. ^_^ I work at a local restaurant called Hananoki, so if you stop by and ask for Chris, you'll find me. lol



We just might! How awesome.  Do you work most weeknights?


----------



## Takeshi

mcbeth said:


> We just might! How awesome.  Do you work most weeknights?



lol i'll give you an idea of how much i work there:
Sunday- 3-9:30
Monday-10:30-2, 4-930
Tuesday- off
Wednesday- 10:30-2, 4-9:30
Thursday- 10:30-2, 4-9:30
Friday- 10:30-2, 5:30-10:30
Saturday- 2-10:30

lol, but every week is different


----------



## LovelyLiz

Takeshi said:


> lol i'll give you an idea of how much i work there:
> Sunday- 3-9:30
> Monday-10:30-2, 4-930
> Tuesday- off
> Wednesday- 10:30-2, 4-9:30
> Thursday- 10:30-2, 4-9:30
> Friday- 10:30-2, 5:30-10:30
> Saturday- 2-10:30
> 
> lol, but every week is different



Cool. We might go either Wednesday night or Friday night - but I don't know what she has planned. I'll send you a PM if we're gonna head over.

Either way, welcome to Dimensions.


----------



## Takeshi

mcbeth said:


> Cool. We might go either Wednesday night or Friday night - but I don't know what she has planned. I'll send you a PM if we're gonna head over.
> 
> Either way, welcome to Dimensions.



lol thanks! ^_^


----------



## Linda

Takeshi said:


> well, i'm pretty new to this forum so i'd have to make this topic my first post. lol
> 
> *Name*: Chris, Takeshi (my Japanese name)
> *Age*: 22
> *Location*: Clarksville, TN
> *Occupation*: sushi/washoku chef
> *Interests*: football, soccer, swimming, martial arts, science
> *About Me*: I'm half Japanese/half white, 5ft 7in guy that has been an FA for a long long time. lol. I used to be a member of AshleyEileen's Cupcake Cuties before it got closed down, so i thought becoming a member here would be a fun experience. I'm a very open-minded guy that would answer questions even if it's a personal one. I would love to be friends with anyone that would like to be friends with me. ^_^



Welcome! Welcome!


----------



## veggieforever

Hello everyone!

I have ben a member for only a short while but I am hoping to make lasting friendship connections with other (primarily) female members here on Dimensions.

Name: Sarah-Jane
Age: 32 (Owch!! That hurt! lol)
Location: Dunfermline, Scotland. UK.

I am an ageing hippy (or so I am told!), growing older disgracefully with a deep passion for animals, and animal rights, vegetarian cooking, CHOCOLATE, perfume, girlie nights out, clothes shopping, making friends laugh with my snappy wit and shaking a tail feather on the dancefloor to name but a megre few things I love and things that make me, me.

If any ladies want to make contact, please come on over...  

Fank yoo! xXx


----------



## Alicia33

A big 'WELCOME' to all the new people! I am sorta new myself and this place is great


----------



## BillyAmity

Hello Ladies,

Hi, I'm a new member! I'm tall/ 6'2", 260lbs, honestly handsome, I live on LI in NY, and I have always appreciated the beauty of a BBW. 

I am bright, well spoken, healthy & active, demonstrative/ PDA's, touchy feelie, and I LOVE to kiss!

Billy


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome new people and happy Friday!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

BillyAmity said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Hi, I'm a new member! I'm tall/ 6'2", 260lbs, honestly handsome, I live on LI in NY, and I have always appreciated the beauty of a BBW.
> 
> I am bright, well spoken, healthy & active, demonstrative/ PDA's, touchy feelie, and I LOVE to kiss!
> 
> Billy


 

Welcome. Photos are optional but we like'em!


----------



## thirtiesgirl

saveyrsecrets said:


> Name: James, nice to meet you!
> Age: nearly 20...
> Location: Sheffield, UK
> Profession: Haha good question... a waitor for the time being,
> Music: Get ready...
> 
> Velvet Underground, Blur, The xx, Sleater-Kinney, Jesus And Mary Chain, The Dum Dum Girls, A Place to Bury Strangers, Jamie T, Portishead, Pavement, Sonic Youth, Bruce Springsteen, The Cribs, John Lennon, Morrissey, The Cribs, The Fall, The Smiths, Animal Collective, Bikini Kill, David Bowie, Yeah Yeah Yeahs, The White Stripes, Manic Street Preachers and faaar too many more!
> 
> Likes:
> Football/Soccer whatever you wanna call it, meeting new people, bellies ,curves and curvy girls, independant films and films that really make you sit up and think... and i'm rubbish at anything like this.. my minds totally blank.
> 
> Hello anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm on the right!



Wilkommen, bienvenue, welcome. I'm late to the party, but just thought I'd say hi. You're damn cute and I think you have some great taste in music. The Fall _and _Sleater-Kinney? :wubu: Bestill my beating heart. You're my dream boy... if only you weren't so damn young.  Anyway, welcome to the forums and I hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

simonmick said:


> I'm fairly new but decided to introduce myself
> I'm Simon,35 from West Yorkshire in the North of England.Currently single,self employed..and a lover of big,curvy women



Oh, gracious. ...*faints*... Hello, handsome. :smitten:

Some damn good looking new guys here.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

MissHoney said:


> Hey everyone! New here and loving the site so far.
> Ciao!



That's a gorgeous pic of you. The color of your top makes your eyes really stand out.


----------



## Dromond

thirtiesgirl said:


> Oh, gracious. ...*faints*... Hello, handsome. :smitten:
> 
> Some damn good looking new guys here.



Down, girl. 

Welcome new people!!


----------



## Lalazuu

Takeshi said:


> Yay! ^_^ I'm glad i'm not quite alone. lol



lol may i take you up on your offer to answer personal questions? it rather is a random question..


----------



## Takeshi

Lalazuu said:


> lol may i take you up on your offer to answer personal questions? it rather is a random question..



lol ask away, either in a PM or whatever. ^_^


----------



## Kamily

Name: Anita

Age: 43

Location: Kentucky

Profession: Stay at home mom

Music: Popular stuff on the radio right now and anything from the 80s.

Likes: Watching TV, going to the movies, spending time with my kids, good home cookin (especially my moms), the smell of fresh cut grass and flowers.

Dislikes: Country music, meat in a can, seafood, liars and thieves, horror movies, people who think they are better than everyone else and sports. 

About me: Im a stay at home mom in the mountains of Kentucky. Im currently separated and trying to raise my kids and a cat. Ive been a big girl all my life.


----------



## MissHoney

Welcome, everyone! Hope you're enjoying this site as much as I am!


----------



## Agent 007

Welcome newbies. Have a beer!


----------



## Linda

Agent 007 said:


> Welcome newbies. Have a beer!



How about a beer for us non-newbies. Geez!! lol


----------



## Agent 007

Linda said:


> How about a beer for us non-newbies. Geez!! lol



All right then. FREE BEER FOR EVERYONE! 

(You just have to pick it up here in the Netherlands.)


----------



## FreekiTiki

FreekiTiki said:


> Hi, just wanted to say hello. My name is Bobby, I am a 39 year old engineer from the panhandle of FL. I am glad to see this very healthy board and hope to become a frequent participant here.



Wow this has already changed... 40 now  Thought I would post up the picture I added to my profile. Took it this morning.


----------



## AuntHen

Takeshi said:


> Yay! ^_^ I'm glad i'm not quite alone. lol




hehe...I was hoping you 2 would bump into each other... funny how you showed up right after she did and after what she said on her intro  

btw Takeshi, I am an avid lover of most things Japanese? Were you born/raised in Japan or are you American born? I stayed in Atsugi/Ebina...loved it!


----------



## Takeshi

fat9276 said:


> hehe...I was hoping you 2 would bump into each other... funny how you showed up right after she did and after what she said on her intro
> 
> btw Takeshi, I am an avid lover of most things Japanese? Were you born/raised in Japan or are you American born? I stayed in Atsugi/Ebina...loved it!



I was raised in Japan, but I was born in Wyoming. I grew up in Higashimurayama-shi, Tokyo. ^_^


----------



## AuntHen

Takeshi said:


> I was raised in Japan, but I was born in Wyoming. I grew up in Higashimurayama-shi, Tokyo. ^_^



awesome, my sister used to work in Shibuya... I miss taking the train there and going to Doutour for coffee  I also miss the gyoza house!


----------



## mccormick

NJDoll said:


> NAME:Erica
> LOCATION:NJ
> PROFESSION:Teacher
> MUSIC: I will listen to anything. My Ipod is full on random good songs
> LIKES: Kind people, funny men, and my hair
> DISLIKES: Judgmental people and people who think teachers are overrated/overpaid (not cool)
> ABOUT ME: 23 year old SINGLE Italian girl.
> 
> PS- Looking forward to getting to know everyone



absolutely beautiful.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Welcome, people! Fresh blooood...


----------



## ausbbwgrl

Name: Peta
Age: 37
Location: Victoria, Australia
Profession: ??? 
Music: Just about everything 
Likes: Movies, Friends, family, live music 
Dislikes: lies, lies...lol... 
About me: A bbw who is very comfortable with who she is.... 
picture: will come later lol


----------



## littlefairywren

BBWnProud said:


> Name: Peta
> Age: 37
> Location: Victoria, Australia
> Profession: ???
> Music: Just about everything
> Likes: Movies, Friends, family, live music
> Dislikes: lies, lies...lol...
> About me: A bbw who is very comfortable with who she is....
> picture: will come later lol



Woot....does a happy dance!! Hello fellow Aussie 

Welcome to the boards, our newest people!!


----------



## ausbbwgrl

littlefairywren said:


> Woot....does a happy dance!! Hello fellow Aussie
> 
> Welcome to the boards, our newest people!!



thank you...


----------



## madcowfj1979

hi new here just checking it out


----------



## PinkCandy

Name: Sarah
Age: 21
Location: MA
Profession: Engineer
Music: Rap and Punk
Likes:Coffee, the beach, music, movies, friends, going out to eat
About me: I'm 21 a democrat and love new england <3


----------



## EtobicokeFA

Welcome to the boards, to our newest members!!


----------



## nic_nic07

Name: Nicole
Age: 21
Location: Ohio
Profession: College Student
Music: Really about anything except some rap and country-LOVE instrumental soundtracks and musicals.
Likes: music, dancing, books, education, family, friends, the brain, the human body, reading, writing, watching TV, traveling, movies, the unknown, video games, etc
Dislikes: hate, stereotypes, anger, etc
About me: short (around 5ft 2 in) and curvy (flutters somewhere above 160ish in apparently, all the right places). I love politics, hate politically correct things, and I have finally come out as being a FFA (after realizing that a guy friend of mine, while absolutely incredible is beyond skinny, and I just can't see past that). 
Picture: Isn't the greatest one of me, but whatev. lol


----------



## ManBeef

Hello, I'm Willie. New to this here neck of the woods. So, ice breaker time

Name: I said it up there ^ Look
Location: Los Angeles' finest ghetto
Age: An old 26 
Music: Pretty much anything... except for like country && wack stuff like that >
Likes: Likable things. Piercings, Long rad hair, Shopping with no money, Gaming, Booties, Massively adult situations , etc
Dislikes: Ignorance, Racism, Cheaters, Liars, 3somes, Hos, Animal abusers, Our nations situation, Jehova haters, etc
Random Info: I have 9 piercings, 10 pets (some are my sons), My hair is no longer long due to a person that had no idea what she was doing, I pretend to be a hip hop thug, I talk funny, My voice changes during the day, I am obsessed with being affectionate... that's it for now. Thanks for reading... I hope. Ciao


----------



## Linda

ManBeef said:


> Hello, I'm Willie. New to this here neck of the woods. So, ice breaker time
> 
> Name: I said it up there ^ Look
> Location: Los Angeles' finest ghetto
> Age: An old 26
> Music: Pretty much anything... except for like country && wack stuff like that >
> Likes: Likable things. Piercings, Long rad hair, Shopping with no money, Gaming, Booties, Massively adult situations , etc
> Dislikes: Ignorance, Racism, Cheaters, Liars, 3somes, Hos, Animal abusers, Our nations situation, Jehova haters, etc
> Random Info: I have 9 piercings, 10 pets (some are my sons), My hair is no longer long due to a person that had no idea what she was doing, I pretend to be a hip hop thug, I talk funny, My voice changes during the day, I am obsessed with being affectionate... that's it for now. Thanks for reading... I hope. Ciao




Welcome! Welcome funny man! Enjoy your time here.


----------



## CastingPearls

ManBeef said:


> Hello, I'm Willie. New to this here neck of the woods. So, ice breaker time
> 
> Name: I said it up there ^ Look
> Location: Los Angeles' finest ghetto
> Age: An old 26
> Music: Pretty much anything... except for like country && wack stuff like that >
> Likes: Likable things. Piercings, Long rad hair, Shopping with no money, Gaming, Booties, Massively adult situations , etc
> Dislikes: Ignorance, Racism, Cheaters, Liars, 3somes, Hos, Animal abusers, Our nations situation, Jehova haters, etc
> Random Info: I have 9 piercings, 10 pets (some are my sons), My hair is no longer long due to a person that had no idea what she was doing, I pretend to be a hip hop thug, I talk funny, My voice changes during the day, I am obsessed with being affectionate... that's it for now. Thanks for reading... I hope. Ciao


You call your sons pets? <jk>

Welcome.


----------



## AmazingAmy

ManBeef said:


> Hello, I'm Willie. New to this here neck of the woods. So, ice breaker time
> 
> Name: I said it up there ^ Look
> Location: Los Angeles' finest ghetto
> Age: An old 26
> Music: Pretty much anything... except for like country && wack stuff like that >
> Likes: Likable things. Piercings, Long rad hair, Shopping with no money, Gaming, Booties, Massively adult situations , etc
> Dislikes: Ignorance, Racism, Cheaters, Liars, 3somes, Hos, Animal abusers, Our nations situation, Jehova haters, etc
> Random Info: I have 9 piercings, 10 pets (some are my sons), My hair is no longer long due to a person that had no idea what she was doing, I pretend to be a hip hop thug, I talk funny, My voice changes during the day, I am obsessed with being affectionate... that's it for now. Thanks for reading... I hope. Ciao



You sound like a lot of fun! Welcome! :happy:


----------



## TakeMeAsIAm

Hello Everybody im new to this kind of thing as well as to this sight no pics yet im working on that but until then a little about me im 35 single no kids work as an RN in a large hospital in wv on there cardiac floor i love spending time with my family and going to haunted houses, parks, festivals, pretty much anything love concerts and movies i like all kinds of music everything oldies, eighties, pop, rock, country you name it i probably like something in that genre i love animals and volunteer my time at shelters my little bro is in the Marine Corp so i do a lot of sending packages out to those over seas and some volunteer stuff for the VA geez i dont know what else to say so ill shut up for now lol


----------



## Linda

TakeMeAsIAm said:


> Hello Everybody im new to this kind of thing as well as to this sight no pics yet im working on that but until then a little about me im 35 single no kids work as an RN in a large hospital in wv on there cardiac floor i love spending time with my family and going to haunted houses, parks, festivals, pretty much anything love concerts and movies i like all kinds of music everything oldies, eighties, pop, rock, country you name it i probably like something in that genre i love animals and volunteer my time at shelters my little bro is in the Marine Corp so i do a lot of sending packages out to those over seas and some volunteer stuff for the VA geez i dont know what else to say so ill shut up for now lol





Welcome.


----------



## Tad

Welcome to the new folk!



CastingPearls said:


> You call your sons pets? <jk>



Hey, a lot of people refer to their pets as kids, so why not?


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome new peoples! :happy:


----------



## samuraiscott

Nice to see all the new folk!


----------



## samuraiscott

nic_nic07 said:


> Name: Nicole
> Age: 21
> Location: Ohio
> Profession: College Student
> Music: Really about anything except some rap and country-LOVE instrumental soundtracks and musicals.
> Likes: music, dancing, books, education, family, friends, the brain, the human body, reading, writing, watching TV, traveling, movies, the unknown, video games, etc
> Dislikes: hate, stereotypes, anger, etc
> About me: short (around 5ft 2 in) and curvy (flutters somewhere above 160ish in apparently, all the right places). I love politics, hate politically correct things, and I have finally come out as being a FFA (after realizing that a guy friend of mine, while absolutely incredible is beyond skinny, and I just can't see past that).
> Picture: Isn't the greatest one of me, but whatev. lol




Glad you "Came Out" as an FFA. Good on ya!


----------



## baxter

BBWnProud said:


> Name: Peta
> Age: 37
> Location: Victoria, Australia
> Profession: ???
> Music: Just about everything
> Likes: Movies, Friends, family, live music
> Dislikes: lies, lies...lol...
> About me: A bbw who is very comfortable with who she is....
> picture: will come later lol



Hi Peta,

Welcome to dims, good to see another person from Melbs here...there is a few of us here now


----------



## esaker

Hi! My name is Ernie and I am a 48 year-old FA from Kingston, New York. I am single, self-employed, have good teeth and speak in complete sentences most of the time. This site and strikes me as very together and I look forward to communicating via this forum. I am seeking a significant relationship with one remarkable lady. Perhaps I will find her here. 

View attachment April 2010.jpg


----------



## evilvampire

nic_nic07 said:


> Name: Nicole
> Age: 21
> Location: Ohio
> Profession: College Student
> Music: Really about anything except some rap and country-LOVE instrumental soundtracks and musicals.
> Likes: music, dancing, books, education, family, friends, the brain, the human body, reading, writing, watching TV, traveling, movies, the unknown, video games, etc
> Dislikes: hate, stereotypes, anger, etc
> About me: short (around 5ft 2 in) and curvy (flutters somewhere above 160ish in apparently, all the right places). I love politics, hate politically correct things, and I have finally come out as being a FFA (after realizing that a guy friend of mine, while absolutely incredible is beyond skinny, and I just can't see past that).
> Picture: Isn't the greatest one of me, but whatev. lol



Welcome sunshine.... Ohio whew.. too cold for me LOL


----------



## AmandaPoston

Name: Amanda
Age: 29
Location: Kentucky
Profession: Aspiring BBW SSBBW Web model
Music: R&B, Country, Hip Hop, A little of this a little of that lol
Likes: Movies all kinds, chating, texting on my cell Im a huge textaholic lol Dislikes: Rude people 
About me: I am a 29 year old bbw/ssbbw. I love food and love to eat. I dont classify myself as a gainer or anything specific. Im not trying to lose or gain anything, but if I gain that just means more for you to enjoy. Here's just a plain ole pic of me. Nothing too great lol. 

View attachment MARY'S PHOTO OF ME.jpg


----------



## evilvampire

AmandaPoston said:


> Name: Amanda
> Age: 29
> Location: Kentucky
> Profession: Aspiring BBW SSBBW Web model
> Music: R&B, Country, Hip Hop, A little of this a little of that lol
> Likes: Movies all kinds, chating, texting on my cell Im a huge textaholic lol Dislikes: Rude people
> About me: I am a 29 year old bbw/ssbbw. I love food and love to eat. I dont classify myself as a gainer or anything specific. Im not trying to lose or gain anything, but if I gain that just means more for you to enjoy. Here's just a plain ole pic of me. Nothing too great lol.



hahaha like the if i do its more for you to enjoy attitude...... velcome


----------



## AmandaPoston

evilvampire said:


> hahaha like the if i do its more for you to enjoy attitude...... velcome



lol thanks sweetie.


----------



## AmandaPoston

evilvampire said:


> hahaha like the if i do its more for you to enjoy attitude...... velcome



yea if I do you know you will enjoy it even more


----------



## blueroses99

Name: Brenna 
Age: 19
Location: Georgia
Profession: CNA (Nurse assistant)
Music: alt rock, new wave, some country, goth classics. 
About me: I've been lurking around for awhile. The concept behind this site is very interesting and new to me. Kind of odd to be in a place where being fat is usually a good thing. I'll probably continue to lurk more than I post but I look forward to reading more from all the cool folks here! 

View attachment me 3.jpg


----------



## Linda

AmandaPoston said:


> Name: Amanda
> Age: 29
> Location: Kentucky
> Profession: Aspiring BBW SSBBW Web model
> Music: R&B, Country, Hip Hop, A little of this a little of that lol
> Likes: Movies all kinds, chating, texting on my cell Im a huge textaholic lol Dislikes: Rude people
> About me: I am a 29 year old bbw/ssbbw. I love food and love to eat. I dont classify myself as a gainer or anything specific. Im not trying to lose or gain anything, but if I gain that just means more for you to enjoy. Here's just a plain ole pic of me. Nothing too great lol.





Welcome! Wow! Your eyes are sooo blue. Gorgeous!


----------



## MACKMANRON

Hello I Am Ron 35 Nyc Film Production Eng Not Married No Children
I Love R&b Music Soul Old School 
I Play The Saxophone And Trumpet
I Like Working Out And Watching Movies


----------



## Surlysomething

MACKMANRON said:


> Hello I Am Ron 35 Nyc Film Production Eng Not Married No Children
> I Love R&b Music Soul Old School
> I Play The Saxophone And Trumpet
> I Like Working Out And Watching Movies




Welcome to the site. You have a great smile!


----------



## CastingPearls

Hi new people. Welcome. Make yourselves at home and post often.


----------



## SoVerySoft

esaker said:


> Hi! My name is Ernie and I am a 48 year-old FA from Kingston, New York. I am single, self-employed, have good teeth and speak in complete sentences most of the time. This site and strikes me as very together and I look forward to communicating via this forum. I am seeking a significant relationship with one remarkable lady. Perhaps I will find her here.



Hi Ernie...Welcome to Dims!

Remember me?


----------



## louisaml

Hi everyone. I am looking to make friends and whatnot. Just search for Louisa Liberty on facebook. The picture is my fiance up in a duck blind. I am 24 and I stay at home with my pitty bull.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Hallo noobs!


----------



## Jes

MACKMANRON said:


> Hello I Am Ron 35 Nyc Film Production Eng Not Married No Children
> I Love R&b Music Soul Old School
> I Play The Saxophone And Trumpet
> I Like Working Out And Watching Movies



Are you a good cook? That looks like a well appointed kitchen!


----------



## MACKMANRON

Surlysomething said:


> Welcome to the site. You have a great smile!


thanks they run in the family



Jes said:


> Are you a good cook? That looks like a well appointed kitchen!



yes i am a pretty good cook


----------



## CastingPearls

MACKMANRON said:


> Hello I Am Ron 35 Nyc Film Production Eng Not Married No Children
> I Love R&b Music Soul Old School
> I Play The Saxophone And Trumpet
> I Like Working Out And Watching Movies


Heyyyyy...I have the same spice rack AND blender!!! <excellent taste, sir>

And welcome.


----------



## Adamantoise

A warm welcome to all our new members!


----------



## frankman

This is just to say: 

View attachment uguh.JPG


----------



## CastingPearls

frankman said:


> This is just to say:


I never got a sign. <pout>


----------



## Mermizuki8778

Name: Missy
Age: 23
Location: Michigan
Profession: Student
Music: I don't have a specific type, I am really across the board with my music likes, but I guess some of my favorites are: Costanza, The Cat Empire, Our Lady Peace, Spoon, The Streets, The Postal Service, The Shins, Taking Back Sunday, and Bayside.
Likes: Video and computer games, reading, stumble, rainy days, sleep, red vs blue, many tv shows
Dislikes: Extreme hot or cold days, pushy people, judgmental people, getting up early, being bored (My attention span can be incredibly short)
About me: I am a pretty laid back person. I am somewhere between BBW and SSBBW as far as I can tell (About 310). I have been lurking for a little while, just figured I would stop by and say hi. It would be nice to meet some people from Michigan if there any on here, but in generally it'd be nice to meet some all figure accepting people, it can be tough to find many at a college campus! I am a total gamer, so if you're into video games and crazy online stuff and anything else geeky (Except programming...I have never been good at it), send me a message! 

View attachment Meeeeeeee.JPG


View attachment Picture 16.jpg


----------



## frankman

CastingPearls said:


> I never got a sign. <pout>



You've got me on facebook, you've got me making really foul jokes in Christov's wank thread, you have me making even more bad jokes in the rep whines thread, you have my undying love and admiration...

I'd say we're past signs, wouldn't you?


----------



## Linda

frankman said:


> This is just to say:




LOL

Frank I think I kind of love you!


----------



## MACKMANRON

CastingPearls said:


> Heyyyyy...I have the same spice rack AND blender!!! <excellent taste, sir>
> 
> And welcome.



yes i think it is martha steward and black and decker


----------



## Magusz

Hello guys, i'm new here so i'll introduce myself

Name: Marcos
Age: 23
Location: Brazil
Profession: Student
Music: Rock, MPB, Classic Music
Likes: Films, drinking, eating, play football (soccer)
Dislikes: dance music, smoking, green food 
About me: I'm a 23 year old guy who like to enjoy life


----------



## Allie Cat

Mermizuki8778 said:


> Name: Missy
> Age: 23
> Location: Michigan
> Profession: Student
> Music: I don't have a specific type, I am really across the board with my music likes, but I guess some of my favorites are: Costanza, The Cat Empire, Our Lady Peace, Spoon, The Streets, The Postal Service, The Shins, Taking Back Sunday, and Bayside.
> Likes: Video and computer games, reading, stumble, rainy days, sleep, red vs blue, many tv shows
> Dislikes: Extreme hot or cold days, pushy people, judgmental people, getting up early, being bored (My attention span can be incredibly short)
> About me: I am a pretty laid back person. I am somewhere between BBW and SSBBW as far as I can tell (About 310). I have been lurking for a little while, just figured I would stop by and say hi. It would be nice to meet some people from Michigan if there any on here, but in generally it'd be nice to meet some all figure accepting people, it can be tough to find many at a college campus! I am a total gamer, so if you're into video games and crazy online stuff and anything else geeky (Except programming...I have never been good at it), send me a message!



Welcome, cute fellow gamer girl!


----------



## willowmoon

Mermizuki8778 said:


> Name: Missy
> Age: 23
> Location: Michigan
> Profession: Student
> Music: I don't have a specific type, I am really across the board with my music likes, but I guess some of my favorites are: Costanza, The Cat Empire, Our Lady Peace, Spoon, The Streets, The Postal Service, The Shins, Taking Back Sunday, and Bayside.
> Likes: Video and computer games, reading, stumble, rainy days, sleep, red vs blue, many tv shows
> Dislikes: Extreme hot or cold days, pushy people, judgmental people, getting up early, being bored (My attention span can be incredibly short)
> About me: I am a pretty laid back person. I am somewhere between BBW and SSBBW as far as I can tell (About 310). I have been lurking for a little while, just figured I would stop by and say hi. It would be nice to meet some people from Michigan if there any on here, but in generally it'd be nice to meet some all figure accepting people, it can be tough to find many at a college campus! I am a total gamer, so if you're into video games and crazy online stuff and anything else geeky (Except programming...I have never been good at it), send me a message!



Always good to see more gamers out here, welcome aboard!


----------



## CastingPearls

frankman said:


> You've got me on facebook, you've got me making really foul jokes in Christov's wank thread, you have me making even more bad jokes in the rep whines thread, you have my undying love and admiration...
> 
> I'd say we're past signs, wouldn't you?


Yes, dear.


----------



## AmazingAmy

louisaml said:


> Hi everyone. I am looking to make friends and whatnot. Just search for Louisa Liberty on facebook. The picture is my fiance up in a duck blind. I am 24 and I stay at home with my pitty bull.





Mermizuki8778 said:


> Name: Missy
> Age: 23
> Location: Michigan
> Profession: Student
> Music: I don't have a specific type, I am really across the board with my music likes, but I guess some of my favorites are: Costanza, The Cat Empire, Our Lady Peace, Spoon, The Streets, The Postal Service, The Shins, Taking Back Sunday, and Bayside.
> Likes: Video and computer games, reading, stumble, rainy days, sleep, red vs blue, many tv shows
> Dislikes: Extreme hot or cold days, pushy people, judgmental people, getting up early, being bored (My attention span can be incredibly short)
> About me: I am a pretty laid back person. I am somewhere between BBW and SSBBW as far as I can tell (About 310). I have been lurking for a little while, just figured I would stop by and say hi. It would be nice to meet some people from Michigan if there any on here, but in generally it'd be nice to meet some all figure accepting people, it can be tough to find many at a college campus! I am a total gamer, so if you're into video games and crazy online stuff and anything else geeky (Except programming...I have never been good at it), send me a message!





Magusz said:


> Hello guys, i'm new here so i'll introduce myself
> 
> Name: Marcos
> Age: 23
> Location: Brazil
> Profession: Student
> Music: Rock, MPB, Classic Music
> Likes: Films, drinking, eating, play football (soccer)
> Dislikes: dance music, smoking, green food
> About me: I'm a 23 year old guy who like to enjoy life



Hello to all the new people! :bow:


----------



## spacedcowgirl

Name: Jen
Age: 34
Location: USA
Profession: Engineer
Music: Pixies/Frank Black, They Might Be Giants, Sufjan Stevens, Ani Difranco, Death Cab for Cutie, The Shins... I should just save time and say everything someone born in 1976 would logically be expected to like
Television: So You Think You Can Dance, Community, 30 Rock, Ice Road Truckers, Sandhogs, Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Angel
Movies: Not a huge movie fan because my attention span is too short. However, my favorites are Star Trek, Apollo 13, Christopher Guest stuff, The Blues Brothers, and Fame
Likes: My cat, old friends, nerds, fonts, databases, spreadsheets, water quality, modern ruins, Michigan, Michigan beer, Detroit, college football, old houses and architecture, eyeglasses, dance, NPR, shopping, baking, eating, running, fall, winter, over-the-top Christmas celebrations and retro Christmas decor, flylady.net
Dislikes: People who judge others based on limited information (it's hard to be fat and not dislike such people), people who are mean to animals, newspaper (due to its smell and feel, not because I hate the news), yard work, garden pests, the amount of time I spend online

I've been married for 12 years to my college sweetheart. I'm here in an effort to interact with a community where being fat is not considered a relentless negative, as I'm currently trying to stabilize my eating with a nutritionist and every uptick of the scale makes me want to run screaming to Weight Watchers (where I lost over 100 pounds a few years ago despite being a lifelong fat acceptance and HAES advocate even before I knew what those things were, and have presently regained almost 40). 

View attachment 29916_1474355424765_1410078179_31237765_40696_n (1).jpg


View attachment jen_cropped.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

spacedcowgirl said:


> Name: Jen
> Age: 34
> Location: USA
> Profession: Engineer
> Music: Pixies/Frank Black, They Might Be Giants, Sufjan Stevens, Ani Difranco, Death Cab for Cutie, The Shins... I should just save time and say everything someone born in 1976 would logically be expected to like
> _snipped_



DAMN you have good taste in music! TMBG, Sufjan (Casimir Pulaski Day is among the best songs ever written), Ani... :wubu:

Welcome to the community, your pics are lovely (love the race shot! and your glasses!) and I look forward to hearing more about you and reading your posts.


----------



## Dromond

Welcome, spacedcowgirl!

First, I love the user name. Second, anyone who loves the Blues Brothers is okay in my book.


----------



## spacedcowgirl

Thank you so much, guys. It is always intimidating to post in a new forum.



Dromond said:


> Welcome, spacedcowgirl!
> 
> First, I love the user name.



Are you a John Wesley Harding fan? I actually came up with the name years ago through a tiresome convoluted process, then only later discovered it was an actual song that I really liked. So I got lucky.



Dromond said:


> Second, anyone who loves the Blues Brothers is okay in my book.



Hahahaha! I can see that. Awesome. 



mcbeth said:


> DAMN you have good taste in music! TMBG, Sufjan (Casimir Pulaski Day is among the best songs ever written), Ani...
> 
> Welcome to the community, your pics are lovely (love the race shot! and your glasses!) and I look forward to hearing more about you and reading your posts.



Hi mcbeth--thank you SO much for your kind words. You're right... "Casimir Pulaski Day" is beautiful. I also love "For the Widows in Paradise, for the Fatherless in Ypsilanti" and "That Was the Worst Christmas Ever!"


----------



## Anh2010

I've been lurking for a while so I figure it's time to sign up and contribute a bit. Want to say hi to everyone in this post.

Name: Anh
Age: 42
Location: California
Profession: Management
Music: Rock, indie, some country, some foreign
Likes: Comedy, jibjab, movies, reading, beaches, working around the house, people who care about the environment and other people, good food.
Dislikes: Calls from work after hours, negativity, judgmental people, leftover food from my fridge after a few days, selfishness, bipolar people (been there, got out).

About me: I'm a 42 YO divorced guy, no kids. Worked too much and now know better and enjoying life a lot. Not a especially big guy (5'8, 160). Culturally I'm Asian American guy and proud of it (both the American and the Asian parts) but my preference for a larger woman (I'm Californian, ethnicity doesn't matter much as long as there's some spark there) does make me a statistical anomaly in my family. Ehh, I'm an adult and know what I like. I also like the sense of acceptance in this community, hence my joining. No, I'm not looking at this as a dating site but I do like it that people don't judge or stereotype others automatically on size, one of the last socially and legally acceptable form of discrimination (going back to my preference).


----------



## LovelyLiz

Anh2010 said:


> I've been lurking for a while so I figure it's time to sign up and contribute a bit. Want to say hi to everyone in this post.
> 
> Name: Anh
> Age: 42
> Location: California
> Profession: Management
> Music: Rock, indie, some country, some foreign
> Likes: Comedy, jibjab, movies, reading, beaches, working around the house, people who care about the environment and other people, good food.
> Dislikes: Calls from work after hours, negativity, judgmental people, leftover food from my fridge after a few days, selfishness, bipolar people (been there, got out).
> 
> About me: I'm a 42 YO divorced guy, no kids. Worked too much and now know better and enjoying life a lot. Not a especially big guy (5'8, 160). Culturally I'm Asian American guy and proud of it (both the American and the Asian parts) but my preference for a larger woman (I'm Californian, ethnicity doesn't matter much as long as there's some spark there) does make me a statistical anomaly in my family. Ehh, I'm an adult and know what I like. I also like the sense of acceptance in this community, hence my joining. No, I'm not looking at this as a dating site but I do like it that people don't judge or stereotype others automatically on size, one of the last socially and legally acceptable form of discrimination (going back to my preference).



Welcome, Anh! Where in CA? Northern? Southern?


----------



## Anh2010

mcbeth said:


> Welcome, Anh! Where in CA? Northern? Southern?



Southern. Behind the Orange Curtain. LOL.

I love it here but there are aspects of it that I'm not thrilled about. Weather--great. Dining out--great. Chilly evenings--great. Beaches--great. Mountains a few hours away--great. People pre-occupied with status and looks--I don't care since I'm going to be me anyway with whomever makes me happy. Traffic--yikes. House prices--glad I bought years ago--couldn't afford it now.

Edit: I see you are from LA. I was in Manhattan Beach for a while but the lure of the 'burb got me. I even have a postage-stamp size lot of a garden to fuss over. No can do in my condo in MB.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Anh2010 said:


> Southern. Behind the Orange Curtain. LOL.
> 
> I love it here but there are aspects of it that I'm not thrilled about. Weather--great. Dining out--great. Chilly evenings--great. Beaches--great. Mountains a few hours away--great. People pre-occupied with status and looks--I don't care since I'm going to be me anyway with whomever makes me happy. Traffic--yikes. House prices--glad I bought years ago--couldn't afford it now.
> 
> Edit: I see you are from LA. I was in Manhattan Beach for a while but the lure of the 'burb got me. I even have a postage-stamp size lot of a garden to fuss over. No can do in my condo in MB.



Awesome. Another SoCal person!  If you're ever so inclined to meet some folks in person, check the "Events" section - West for meetups. I live in the LA area, but head to the city of Orange pretty often because I volunteer there. There are some others who live in OC, and nearby, and then in various areas of LA. Anyway, welcome to the community, and I look forward to reading your posts!



.


----------



## frankman

Anh2010, the constant gardener.


----------



## Dromond

spacedcowgirl said:


> Are you a John Wesley Harding fan? I actually came up with the name years ago through a tiresome convoluted process, then only later discovered it was an actual song that I really liked. So I got lucky."



Actually, no. I don't know the song. I just liked your name.


----------



## spacedcowgirl

Dromond said:


> Actually, no. I don't know the song. I just liked your name.



Ah. Well, thank you!


----------



## Grundsau 11

Vell, here I am, giving you an introduction to a newcomer to the Dimensions Forums...with me little captivate in me hand...

Name: Mike
Age: 47
Location: village of Hacklebernie, deep in the mountains of NE. Penna.(Our motto: where the hand of man seldom sets foot!"
Profession: retired nurseryman
Music: Pioneer Recordung Artists, popular music from about 1910-1925, roaring 20's, 30s, & 40s. RAGTIME! Dixieland, British Music Hall & British variety stars, to name but a few...
Likes: ethnic food-i.e., Czech, German, Italian, Chinese-style American food & last but not by any means least, Penna. Dutch cuisine...
Dachshunds, bird watching, TCM, omnivorous reading (so many books, so little time!) Driving, traveling by car, dogs in general, Theodore Roosevelt& antique gas engines, to scratch the surface...oh, and the rotund feminine form!
Dislikes: thinness in general, thinness of: intellect, tolerance, kindness, imagination, empathy & understanding--you get the picture
Raw fish, instant oatmeal, toefoo, veggie-anything, except veggies themselves...& the rotten quality of the music that TCM plays, by & large, to accompany the silent movies they often show...
About me: More? Ok, you asked for it...I belong to the Society for Promotion of Ellipsis Use (SPEU), I'm somewhat conversant in both German & Pa.Dutch,& I believe that Dimensions online helps make the internet worthwhile...


----------



## evilvampire

Mermizuki8778 said:


> Name: Missy
> Age: 23
> Location: Michigan
> Profession: Student
> Music: I don't have a specific type, I am really across the board with my music likes, but I guess some of my favorites are: Costanza, The Cat Empire, Our Lady Peace, Spoon, The Streets, The Postal Service, The Shins, Taking Back Sunday, and Bayside.
> Likes: Video and computer games, reading, stumble, rainy days, sleep, red vs blue, many tv shows
> Dislikes: Extreme hot or cold days, pushy people, judgmental people, getting up early, being bored (My attention span can be incredibly short)
> About me: I am a pretty laid back person. I am somewhere between BBW and SSBBW as far as I can tell (About 310). I have been lurking for a little while, just figured I would stop by and say hi. It would be nice to meet some people from Michigan if there any on here, but in generally it'd be nice to meet some all figure accepting people, it can be tough to find many at a college campus! I am a total gamer, so if you're into video games and crazy online stuff and anything else geeky (Except programming...I have never been good at it), send me a message!



Welcome sunshine!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Grundsau 11 said:


> Vell, here I am, giving you an introduction to a newcomer to the Dimensions Forums...with me little captivate in me hand...
> 
> Name: Mike
> Age: 47
> Location: village of Hacklebernie, deep in the mountains of NE. Penna.(Our motto: where the hand of man seldom sets foot!"
> Profession: retired nurseryman
> Music: Pioneer Recordung Artists, popular music from about 1910-1925, roaring 20's, 30s, & 40s. RAGTIME! Dixieland, British Music Hall & British variety stars, to name but a few...
> Likes: ethnic food-i.e., Czech, German, Italian, Chinese-style American food & last but not by any means least, Penna. Dutch cuisine...
> Dachshunds, bird watching, TCM, omnivorous reading (so many books, so little time!) Driving, traveling by car, dogs in general, Theodore Roosevelt& antique gas engines, to scratch the surface...oh, and the rotund feminine form!
> Dislikes: thinness in general, thinness of: intellect, tolerance, kindness, imagination, empathy & understanding--you get the picture
> Raw fish, instant oatmeal, toefoo, veggie-anything, except veggies themselves...& the rotten quality of the music that TCM plays, by & large, to accompany the silent movies they often show...
> About me: More? Ok, you asked for it...I belong to the Society for Promotion of Ellipsis Use (SPEU), I'm somewhat conversant in both German & Pa.Dutch,& I believe that Dimensions online helps make the internet worthwhile...


Hey Pennsylvania! I'm in Milford!! Welcome!


----------



## Isa

It's good to see so many newbies. Welcome and post, post, post away!


----------



## IrishBBWQueen

My turn to do a proper introduction 

*Name*: Anna
*Age*: 37
*Location*: South East, Ireland
*Profession*: I have many- I make & sell crystal/gemstone healing jewellery (http://www.facebook.com/Celtic.Moon.Rocks), I teach Italian, I am in my final year of a degree in Counselling & Psychotherapy & I look after my niece!! Oh yeah and I'm a single Mother to one 7 year old!!
*Music*: Bob Marley, Damian Marley, Black Eyed Peas, Massive Attack, The Pixies, Native American music, Ella Fitzgerald and all Jazz, Portishead, David Gray, Bob Dylan, The Doors, Janis Joplin and SO much more
*Likes*: Tattoos & tattooed men, bellydance, making & selling jewellery, reading (mostly fantasy), computers & gadgets, movies, spending time with my friends & family, Halloween, my bed, warm sunny days & crisp cold days, laughing & funny people!
*Dislikes*: Ignorance, liars, cheats, bad personal hygiene, bad taable manners, intolerence, fish, chick flicks, horror movies, being interrupted, doing assignments & exams, bullies, inconsistancy & hangovers!
*About me*: I love meeting new people, making new connections & learning more about others & myself.... had some bumps along the way just like anyone but haven't let it get me down... life is good 
I have a great sense of humour & I'm always ready with a smart comment or funny answer, well able to have a laugh at my own expense too!!
I am very independant & love being with others, though I'm very sociable I also love my own space.
I am a Pagan or a Druid to be more precise, I worship nature & all things natural, in particular I love trees and the moon and follow the turning of the seasons & mark the ancient 8 Celtic festivals & quarter days.


----------



## IrishBBWQueen

This is me, very recent, taken last Friday night!






Body shot- not so recent- at a hot night club after hours of dancing!!





Recent head shot





I'm an exhibitionist!!


----------



## spacedcowgirl

IrishBBWQueen said:


> This is me, very recent, taken last Friday night!



I don't feel I can really say "welcome" as I'm newer here than you are , but I will say that I love your hair and am so jealous of your skin. I'm a big fan of crisp cold days myself!


----------



## IrishBBWQueen

Thanks for the welcome and the compliments  people on here are so nice and I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone better


----------



## DaniBombshell

Name: Dani
Age: 26
Location: San Diego, CA 
Profession: Receptionist, Model 
Music: Everything but Jazz, and screamo
Likes: bbw night clubs,drinking, reading, swimming, karaoke, board games, theme parks and road trips.
Dislikes: tomatoes, mean people, and wearing shoes
About me: 26 year old model. I am not gaining, and I love my big body.


----------



## bosshogg01

What up..name is TJ
From Dale City VA
I like riding my motorcycle, into all sorts of music sep for jazz.

Um...anything ya wanna know, ask =)




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aust99

IrishBBWQueen said:


> Recent head shot



Welcome! I love the shape of your bangs... do you use a blow dryer or hair straightener? lol



:kiss2:


----------



## glut

Hi there, just wanted to make a little intro post :

Name: Mr. B. 
Age: 19
Location: Switzerland
Profession: student
Music: pretty much everything that sounds like music really
Likes: simple pleasures, travels and languages
About me: I'm a larger bloke and liking every minute of it.


----------



## IrishBBWQueen

Aust99 said:


> Welcome! I love the shape of your bangs... do you use a blow dryer or hair straightener? lol
> 
> 
> 
> :kiss2:




Thank you amd it's both


----------



## onfirefa

Name: ethan
Age: 19
Location: ks, usa
Profession: Student (gis/gps tech) 
Music: metal, little of everything
Likes: pizza, hunting, fishing, video games
Dislikes:reality tv shows 
About me: I'm 19 and a bhm 
(sorry dont have a camera)


----------



## Linda

Welcome to all the new members. *waves*


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> Welcome to all the new members. *waves*



Hello newest people, have fun and don't forget to post 
And hello to my favourite stalkee lol xx


----------



## KyndraReines

*Name*: Sara
*Age*: 27
*Location*: Pennsylvania
*Music*: most, save for country and most rap
*Likes*: video games :3 scifi, fantasy, reading, drawing, rats
*Dislikes*: not a whole lot comes to mind, other then mean people :-/
*About me*: I'm a gamer, first and foremost :3 I'm also nerdy or geeky, depending on your definition  I'm also shy and tend towards being quiet :-/ 
*Picture*:
View attachment me5.jpg


----------



## KHayes666

KyndraReines said:


> *Name*: Sara
> *Age*: 27
> *Location*: Pennsylvania
> *Music*: most, save for country and most rap
> *Likes*: video games :3 scifi, fantasy, reading, drawing, rats
> *Dislikes*: not a whole lot comes to mind, other then mean people :-/
> *About me*: I'm a gamer, first and foremost :3 I'm also nerdy or geeky, depending on your definition  I'm also shy and tend towards being quiet :-/
> *Picture*:
> View attachment 86461



PS3, 360 or Wii?


----------



## conniesplace

Name: Connie
Age: 34
Location: Wexford.Ireland
Music: Aything and everything..going through a HIM phase atm though
Likes: My computer, playing games, reading, writing, and talking way to much Dislikes: hhm ill get back on this one lol ..depends on the hour 
About me well im from the sunny old south east of ireland, just found this site so thought id leave a message and say hello to everyone


----------



## willowmoon

conniesplace said:


> Name: Connie
> Age: 34
> Location: Wexford.Ireland
> Music: Aything and everything..going through a HIM phase atm though
> Likes: My computer, playing games, reading, writing, and talking way to much Dislikes: hhm ill get back on this one lol ..depends on the hour
> About me well im from the sunny old south east of ireland, just found this site so thought id leave a message and say hello to everyone



Looks like we're getting quite a few new members from Ireland, not that I'm complaining! Welcome aboard -- I myself have some distant relatives that hail from county Cork.


----------



## KyndraReines

KHayes666 said:


> PS3, 360 or Wii?



360, Wii, and PC  Also some older consoles, I still use my PS2 a lot :3


----------



## willowmoon

KHayes666 said:


> PS3, 360 or Wii?





KyndraReines said:


> 360, Wii, and PC  Also some older consoles, I still use my PS2 a lot :3



Man, do *I* feel old! If a PS2 is now "old school" -- oh no !!!!!


----------



## kgknight

I'm Kevin Knight. Been a bbw admirer for more than 40 years. I'm 54, from NYC, NY. 
Music, Classical, Disco, Folk, Jazz, Easy Listening, and anything else peaceful. 
BBW groups or assns: Radiance Magazine, Mode, BBW, Dimensions, Belle, Full Satisfaction newsletter, and a few others. Being in NYC there are about 17 night clubs for bbws. So I'm glad to be on the east coast. Atlanta GA, Philadelphia PA, Baltimore MD and other states have plenty of BBW events. So I stay on the East coast of the USA for that reason. 
Appeal of BBWs? D cups, to H cups. I'm a breast lover. I'll be posting and wanting to respond to others posts.


----------



## Paul

KyndraReines said:


> *Name*: Sara
> *Age*: 27
> *Location*: Pennsylvania
> *Music*: most, save for country and most rap
> *Likes*: video games :3 scifi, fantasy, reading, drawing, rats
> *Dislikes*: not a whole lot comes to mind, other then mean people :-/
> *About me*: I'm a gamer, first and foremost :3 I'm also nerdy or geeky, depending on your definition  I'm also shy and tend towards being quiet :-/
> *Picture*:
> View attachment 86461



Very lovely pictures KyndraReines. Welcome to Dimensions. I look forward to your posts.


----------



## aurea

Aurea
age: soon to be 50!
location: greater Kansas City area, KS side
likes: my two chihuahuas, two cats, cockatiels, chocolate, television, computer, irc
dislikes: won't bother to mention until someone crosses a line
About me: I'm feeling terribly uninspired right now. I have been on disability since '95 and don't feel like i have many options. I am home 99% of the time, unless i am going to appointments. I have interests in the Renaissance Festival, costuming and science fiction. I am currently reading the Gor series by John Norman and invite discussion.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

aurea said:


> Aurea
> age: soon to be 50!
> location: greater Kansas City area, KS side
> likes: my two chihuahuas, two cats, cockatiels, chocolate, television, computer, irc
> dislikes: won't bother to mention until someone crosses a line
> About me: I'm feeling terribly uninspired right now. I have been on disability since '95 and don't feel like i have many options. I am home 99% of the time, unless i am going to appointments. I have interests in the Renaissance Festival, costuming and science fiction. I am currently reading the Gor series by John Norman and invite discussion.



WELCOME! A fellow parrot lover! :happy:


----------



## IrishBBWQueen

conniesplace said:


> Name: Connie
> Age: 34
> Location: Wexford.Ireland
> Music: Aything and everything..going through a HIM phase atm though
> Likes: My computer, playing games, reading, writing, and talking way to much Dislikes: hhm ill get back on this one lol ..depends on the hour
> About me well im from the sunny old south east of ireland, just found this site so thought id leave a message and say hello to everyone



Welcome Connie, I'm from Wexford too!! Nice weather we're having isn't it?


----------



## MasonBlue

Name: Anthony
Age: 33
Location: Cork, Ireland
Profession: I am studying to be a BioMedial Engineer

Music: Snow Patrol, the script, Duke Special and SO much more
Likes: , reading (mostly History), computers & gadgets, movies, farming, working and overtime, soft linen sheet on my bed, warm sunny days & crisp cold weather, I love a good brit flick!
Dislikes: drunks, smoking and small mindedness!
About me: I love getting back to dating. been a while

I am not exactly Christian but I respect all other religions as long as they dont delve towards the extremes.


----------



## conniesplace

IrishBBWQueen said:


> Welcome Connie, I'm from Wexford too!! Nice weather we're having isn't it?



Tell me about it lol. getting soaked 3 times in one day is a record for me... one day i will smarten up and actually remember my umbrella


----------



## Allie Cat

KyndraReines said:


> *Name*: Sara
> *Age*: 27
> *Location*: Pennsylvania
> *Music*: most, save for country and most rap
> *Likes*: video games :3 scifi, fantasy, reading, drawing, rats
> *Dislikes*: not a whole lot comes to mind, other then mean people :-/
> *About me*: I'm a gamer, first and foremost :3 I'm also nerdy or geeky, depending on your definition  I'm also shy and tend towards being quiet :-/
> *Picture*:
> View attachment 86461



Another Pennsylvanian gamer! Welcome!  *throws a Prinny to you* Catch! xD


----------



## KyndraReines

Alicia Rose said:


> Another Pennsylvanian gamer! Welcome!  *throws a Prinny to you* Catch! xD



Thanks  What's a Prinny? ._.


----------



## Allie Cat

KyndraReines said:


> Thanks  What's a Prinny? ._.









This, dood! Careful, they explode unless they have the red scarf on.


----------



## Dromond

KyndraReines said:


> *Name*: Sara
> *Age*: 27
> *Location*: Pennsylvania
> *Music*: most, save for country and most rap
> *Likes*: video games :3 scifi, fantasy, reading, drawing, rats
> *Dislikes*: not a whole lot comes to mind, other then mean people :-/
> *About me*: I'm a gamer, first and foremost :3 I'm also nerdy or geeky, depending on your definition  I'm also shy and tend towards being quiet :-/



Girl geeks are cool. Welcome!


----------



## aurea

MizzSnakeBite said:


> WELCOME! A fellow parrot lover! :happy:



Parrots? You're brave. I've babysat a cockatoo before and i'll stick with the little parrot brothers, thank you!

I left out Music in my intro post, which is probably because I can listen to ALmost anything. Not fond of rap or industrial. 

If I've left out anything else, please let me know. I'm good for it. 

View attachment outdoor 08-1.jpg


----------



## IrishBBWQueen

aurea said:


> Parrots? You're brave. I've babysat a cockatoo before and i'll stick with the little parrot brothers, thank you!
> 
> I left out Music in my intro post, which is probably because I can listen to ALmost anything. Not fond of rap or industrial.
> 
> If I've left out anything else, please let me know. I'm good for it.



Welcome Aurea, I love your user name!


----------



## KyndraReines

Alicia Rose said:


> This, dood! Careful, they explode unless they have the red scarf on.



Nice :3 He's cute ^.^


----------



## burtonboardrline

I have been here before but not in a while, and i recently started posting here again, so i figured i should probably introduce myself. My name is Jeff, I'm 20, from New Hampshire, I'm a student at UNH. My favorite things are snowboarding, rollercoasters, and BBWs


----------



## IrishBBWQueen

Welcome back


----------



## bonified

Hi, while im writing this, i have Julie Andrews singing "getting to know you, getting to know all about you" lol in my head. Will have to remedy that. :doh:

I am Jen & I'm 35 from Sydney. Just finding my way around having a little lookie you know, all the things. 

I am a traveller adventurer by heart, I love music, no country or churchy stuff or growly death metal, but if it provokes an emotive reaction or makes me wanna shake it then im down. 

So anyway, here is me & i'm sure I will be posting again soon.  

View attachment fc3.JPG


----------



## littlefairywren

bonified said:


> Hi, while im writing this, i have Julie Andrews singing "getting to know you, getting to know all about you" lol in my head. Will have to remedy that. :doh:
> 
> I am Jen & I'm 35 from Sydney. Just finding my way around having a little lookie you know, all the things.
> 
> I am a traveller adventurer by heart, I love music, no country or churchy stuff or growly death metal, but if it provokes an emotive reaction or makes me wanna shake it then im down.
> 
> So anyway, here is me & i'm sure I will be posting again soon.



Woo hoo, another Sydney girlie! Welcome to the boards, Jen


----------



## bbwsrule

Grundsau 11 said:


> Vell, here I am, giving you an introduction to a newcomer to the Dimensions Forums...with me little captivate in me hand...
> 
> Music: Pioneer Recordung Artists, popular music from about 1910-1925, roaring 20's, 30s, & 40s. RAGTIME! Dixieland, British Music Hall & British variety stars, to name but a few...
> Likes: ethnic food-i.e., Czech, German, Italian, dogs in general,



Welcome! Someone else who loves Ragtime and "Standards" of the 20's through 40's. And I love ethnic food and my two dogs. And of course BBW's.

Enjoy the site, Steve.


----------



## Paul

bonified said:


> Hi, while im writing this, i have Julie Andrews singing "getting to know you, getting to know all about you" lol in my head. Will have to remedy that. :doh:
> 
> I am Jen & I'm 35 from Sydney. Just finding my way around having a little lookie you know, all the things.
> 
> I am a traveller adventurer by heart, I love music, no country or churchy stuff or growly death metal, but if it provokes an emotive reaction or makes me wanna shake it then im down.
> 
> So anyway, here is me & i'm sure I will be posting again soon.



Welcome bonified! Another lovely cutie! Welcome.


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Woo hoo, another Sydney girlie! Welcome to the boards, Jen



Yayy welcome...


----------



## spacedcowgirl

bonified said:


> Hi, while im writing this, i have Julie Andrews singing "getting to know you, getting to know all about you" lol in my head. Will have to remedy that. :doh:
> 
> I am Jen & I'm 35 from Sydney. Just finding my way around having a little lookie you know, all the things.
> 
> I am a traveller adventurer by heart, I love music, no country or churchy stuff or growly death metal, but if it provokes an emotive reaction or makes me wanna shake it then im down.
> 
> So anyway, here is me & i'm sure I will be posting again soon.



Hi Jen! I'm Jen too. :happy: I love your hair and outfit in your pic.


----------



## AsianXL

Hi everyone,

My name is Will, in my mid-20's, residing in Vancouver, Canada. I work in the Security/Law Enforcement industry as my full-time occupation; however, I am also self-employed on the side. I stumbled upon this site while I was searching for something else on Google.

This forum seems to be quite chill and friendly, so we'll see how that goes.

Yes, I am a BHM. =)


----------



## TimeTraveller

Hello there. I found this site looking up information about travel advice for fat people because my wife is a SSBBW. We were childhood sweethearts, so that's how I became an FA. 

Name: Dave
Age: 53
Location: Small town Illinois guy now in the big city of Chicago
Occupation: Engineering, computing
Music: Classical, show tunes, classic rock, big band
Likes: Travel, history
Dislikes: Political commercials, but they're finally over, for now.
About me: Very married, not looking. Okay I admire but never touch. My wife and I were childhood sweethearts, she has always been fat, my parents refused to accept their thin son loved a very fat girl and tried to break us up, but we've been married over 30 years, so there! 

My wife doesn't really like to be as fat as she is (maybe 400 pounds?), but at least she accepts it and is happy I love her size. So I try to maintain domestic bliss and help accommodate her weight, without being *too* obvious that her fat is a perpetual turn-on for me. Married all these years and she still makes my heart pound like no other! :smitten:

Anyway for the time being I'll just settle in and create some semblance of a profile. Nice to be here. 

PS. I'm a history buff, and sometimes looking for something else I find unrelated items worth saving. This item is from more than a century ago (ah, I remember it as if it were only yesterday), so the wording is quaint to say the least! Too bad there were fat haters even then, but this SSBBW handled herself very well.

Anecdote from the _Philadelphia Record_ in 1896: The car was just about full. That is, there were no vacant seats, although a very fat woman, who must have weighed in the neighborhood of 300 pounds, might have squeezed her surplus averdupois together had she been so inclined. At Chestnut Street a man boarded the car, and he was very thin. In fact, he might, at a pinch, have secured a position in a museum as a living skeleton. He looked hard at the fat woman for a few minutes, and when the conductor came in to collect his fare he pointedly remarked: "You evidently don't charge for weight on this line." Before the conductor had time to reply, the fat woman, who had noticed the hard looks cast in her direction, retorted: "No; they don't charge for weight. If they did, they would never have stopped for you!"


----------



## KitKat341990

Name: Katherine
Age: 20
Location: Shhhh secret
Occupation: Student
Music: Rock, Pop, Hip Hop
Likes: Beach going to concerts
Dislikes: Too many to list haha
About me: I'm just a normal college girl, like to dance, party and talk to people. I love going to the beach and swimming. I'll admit I actually like to show off quite a bit. I'm not fat per se but I am definitely thick. I carry most of it in my thighs, hips and behind. I've gained but not on purpose. I mainly just like appreciation but if I get fatter whatever.

Me from September, I'll post photos in other threads later


----------



## Tad

Welcome to all the newcomers!

And TimeTraveller, great snippet you found there  (Also, good on you for not letting your parents mess up a good thing!)


----------



## Surlysomething

KitKat341990 said:


> Name: Katherine
> Age: 20
> Location: Shhhh secret


 
Welcome to the site, Katherine. Have a look around, there are good people here.


----------



## R. Mutt

hey, i was around a while back. i've returned. i'm 26 and in my first year of grad school for an MFA. i like some stuff, other stuff is cool too. some things aren't so good. i hope to find my niche here and become more active in the community.


----------



## willowmoon

R. Mutt said:


> i like some stuff, other stuff is cool too.



Uh, could you be a little more vague, please? 

Seriously though, welcome back to Dimensions! You look particularly tired in that picture, so I gotta cut you some slack -- hope everything works out for you in your pursuit of that MFA!

And for those wondering, an MFA degree is a Master of Fine Arts, although I'm sure a certain someone would interpret it as a Master of FA's. 

You mirin me?


----------



## BigCutiesBleu

Hello. My name is Angelica, or you can call me Bleu. I'm 18, and live in California. I love industrial, rock, metal, gothic, EBM music. I tend to do lots of arts and craftsy things, such as photography and drawing. Well, if you want to know anything, just ask!


----------



## samuraiscott

Welcome Newbies!


----------



## AsianXL

KitKat341990 said:


> Name: Katherine
> Age: 20
> Location: Shhhh secret
> Occupation: Student
> Music: Rock, Pop, Hip Hop
> Likes: Beach going to concerts
> Dislikes: Too many to list haha
> About me: I'm just a normal college girl, like to dance, party and talk to people. I love going to the beach and swimming. I'll admit I actually like to show off quite a bit. I'm not fat per se but I am definitely thick. I carry most of it in my thighs, hips and behind. I've gained but not on purpose. I mainly just like appreciation but if I get fatter whatever.
> 
> Me from September, I'll post photos in other threads later


Looking great and welcome to this board. I am new as well. FFA? =)


----------



## Luxurious_Kream

*Just wanted to say a friendly hello to my fellow members...Heard this site was "simply amazing" ...So i'm looking forward to making new friends...* 

View attachment 0_0319.jpg


View attachment 8_0321.jpg


View attachment soocute.jpg


----------



## Karter

Hello My name is Karter I am proud to be a BBW.
I'm 36
I live in Ohio
I am 5'7
I like music r&b,jazz,blue,gospel,christian,some country
I like LMN TV and I like Greys Anatomy and Private Pratice
My favorite colors are RED BLACK GOLD
I'm a dog person
I'm a Gemini ~Twin
Im just glad to be here among those like myself. I am not proud to be over weight but I love who I am.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Welcome back R. Mutt! 

Bonified, AsianXL, TimeTraveller, KitKat341990, , Luxurious_Kream and Karter - welcome to Dims!!! 

Jump in, post around, find what you like - where you're comfortable and fave fun!


----------



## stephbreezy

Hi everyone! I thought I would introduce myself!
Name: Stephanie
Age: 24
Location: Las Vegas, NV
I like gummi bears!:eat2:

Nice to meet y'all!!
<3<3<3 

View attachment Snapshot_20101105_11.jpg


----------



## NJDoll

stephbreezy said:


> Hi everyone! I thought I would introduce myself!
> Name: Stephanie
> Age: 24
> Location: Las Vegas, NV
> I like gummi bears!:eat2:
> 
> Nice to meet y'all!!
> <3<3<3



YAY.. I'm so happy you are here!! <3 you


----------



## AsianXL

stephbreezy said:


> Hi everyone! I thought I would introduce myself!
> Name: Stephanie
> Age: 24
> Location: Las Vegas, NV
> I like gummi bears!:eat2:
> 
> Nice to meet y'all!!
> <3<3<3


Welcome to DIMs, stephbreezy.


----------



## stephbreezy

Thank you both!!

<3!!


----------



## burtonboardrline

*edit* is there no way to delete posts?


----------



## burtonboardrline

stephbreezy said:


> Hi everyone! I thought I would introduce myself!
> Name: Stephanie
> Age: 24
> Location: Las Vegas, NV
> I like gummi bears!:eat2:
> 
> Nice to meet y'all!!
> <3<3<3



very cute


----------



## Tad

burtonboardrline said:


> *edit* is there no way to delete posts?



Nope, at least not as a general user. In an extreme case you can get a Moderator to do so. In general the best you can do, as you seem to have, is edit out what you'd posted within the editing window.


----------



## Classico

Hi there, everyone...

I thought I'd introduce myself, my name is Jude. I'm here for obvious reasons, I've always had a preference for bigger women.  So I hope to possibly contribute to this site and post about what I love. Seeya around, everyone.


----------



## Jamescuk

Name: James

Age: 30

Location:Essex, United Kingdom

Profession: Part time

Music: Mostly Metal and rock

Likes: Geeks, and funny people

Dislikes: Arrogant and unfriendly people

About me: I am very sweet and caring person, painfully shy when i don't know someone (online i'm more confident).

I'm very much a big geek, i like comics, computer games, role-playing games, Sci-fi, fantasy. I can be very funny at times, but sometimes i am bit silly. 

View attachment 6331_127529099713_530334713_3012931_1288662_n.jpg


----------



## spiritangel

welcome welcome welcome to all the new members I did not have net for a bit and have had to watch my usage pleased to meet you all 

women and men alike looking forward to getting to know you all better on the boards and stuff


hmmm lfw and inhibited could nsw be starting to tip the scales in our favour re dimm's people


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> welcome welcome welcome to all the new members I did not have net for a bit and have had to watch my usage pleased to meet you all
> 
> women and men alike looking forward to getting to know you all better on the boards and stuff
> 
> 
> hmmm lfw and inhibited could nsw be starting to tip the scales in our favour re dimm's people



I've noticed a nice little swing in our direction. I am ready to overtake Melbourne in the cuddly stakes. Bring on the Sydney peeps


----------



## mccormick

Welcome everyone


----------



## bigbellyroll

New here. I posted on the Weight Board 1st because that was the first thing I came to. Not into gaining or erotica or anything like that, although I will gain a little more because I have stopped the diet madness for the first time in my life. That's why I'm here just support. I just had a little freak out moment after realizing that I had hit 213 a couple of weeks ago after struggling my adult life to stay 200. So, I just screw it and hope I can live with myself heavier. I went food crazy for a couple of weeks and I don't know what's come of that yet. Hard to tell when you are wearing stretchies anyway. Me being here is really just to get better at liking me. I'm not good at chat or even following threads but if you want to talk you can PM me. I got brave & put one little pick up just so people could see I'm not one of those weird posers. Anyway, thanks for love. I've already gotten a great fashion tip too. Skinny jeans?! I know, right?!


----------



## Bettie Bomb

So - I might have posted on this thread a time before.. I can't really remember. I thought I'd go ahead and post again... 
It's Bettie Bombshell  (yes.. thats my real name... j/k, j/k)... 
I just turned 33... live in Sacramento, CA. 
Likes : movies, tattoos, piercings, music, cool people
Dislikes : liars, cheats... and bugs. 
Yeah.. that's about it. 

View attachment rsz_1rsz_img_3435.jpg


----------



## bigbellyroll

Bettie, love your ink & confidence. I have ink, working on the other. 



Bettie Bomb said:


> So - I might have posted on this thread a time before.. I can't really remember. I thought I'd go ahead and post again...
> It's Bettie Bombshell  (yes.. thats my real name... j/k, j/k)...
> I just turned 33... live in Sacramento, CA.
> Likes : movies, tattoos, piercings, music, cool people
> Dislikes : liars, cheats... and bugs.
> Yeah.. that's about it.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Name: Janice

Age: 32

Location: Arkansas

Profession: Pharmacy Tech

Music: Alternative/Rock

Likes: Music, Movies, Playing Games (Online and Console), Hanging Out, Meeting New People, The smell of new plastic (like swimming pools lol)

Dislikes: Tomatoes & Scrambled Eggs *ick* Literally, the smell of either make me sick lol Erm..Idiot Drivers, When people scrape their utensils on their teeth *shudder*

About me: I'm a 32 year old mom of one, recently separated, and a bit too sensitive for my own good sometimes so much that I cry with characters in movies (lol) I have always have insecurities about my weight and am trying to work on that, the best I can.

Picture:


----------



## burtonboardrline

beautiful pic  and welcome


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

burtonboardrline said:


> beautiful pic  and welcome



Thanks :blush: And since I couldn't find the option to edit my post, that's supposed to say, "I have always had". I'm a bit of a 'Grammar Nazi' when it comes to my own posts lol


----------



## willowmoon

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Name: Janice
> 
> Age: 32
> 
> Location: Arkansas
> 
> Profession: Pharmacy Tech
> 
> Music: Alternative/Rock
> 
> Likes: Music, Movies, Playing Games (Online and Console), Hanging Out, Meeting New People, The smell of new plastic (like swimming pools lol)
> 
> Dislikes: Tomatoes & Scrambled Eggs *ick* Literally, the smell of either make me sick lol Erm..Idiot Drivers, When people scrape their utensils on their teeth *shudder*
> 
> About me: I'm a 32 year old mom of one, recently separated, and a bit too sensitive for my own good sometimes so much that I cry with characters in movies (lol) I have always have insecurities about my weight and am trying to work on that, the best I can.
> 
> Picture:



Very nice picture, and I completely AGREE regarding the utensils/teeth scraping thing. Why do some people do that? Why would they WANT to do that? <rant over>

Anyhoo, welcome aboard here at Dims!


----------



## Bettie Bomb

bigbellyroll said:


> Bettie, love your ink & confidence. I have ink, working on the other.



Thank you.. 
I haven't always been this way.. with the confidence.. Just came into myself more the past 6 years ago... and I have to say.. I'm a whole lot happier 
Good luck to you with that... If you wanna talk - feel free to email me.


----------



## ibmp200

Hi. I'm kinda new here and not really online much, but really just got set up here to try to find something that I don't see anymore at the main Dimensions page. Was told in Dimensions Chat that I should get on the forum and private message the moderator or something about it.

But anyway, im a guy, early 30s, in Oregon, average, somewhat slim.


----------



## TakeMeAsIAm

Name: charity
Age: 35
Location: West Virginia, US
Profession: Nurse
Music: Almost Anything
Likes: going out, staying in, parks, beaches, concerts, clubs, family time, animals 
Dislikes: RUDE people, liver, haters, 
About me: work full time in large hospital dont get to get out much would like to meet some like minded people to have fun with 
ask me anything else i didnt get to :wubu:


----------



## TakeMeAsIAm

tried to change my avie hope it worked


----------



## littlefairywren

Welcome aboard, new peoples


----------



## SweetTea

A quick hello from a new girl still quite shy about admitting her preference for the Large and Lovely  

Age: 25
Hometown: Charlotte, NC though currently living in japan
Likes: READING! I'm a giant nerd. Also sunshine, dutch apple pie, and wiener dogs <3<3<3
Dislikes: Rude people. Bad drivers. Foreigners who move to Japan and get angry when the people don't speak English. It's JAPAN for goodness sake! Learn Japanese!


I am still in the process of discovering this lovely community, but I would really like to make some friends who share my attitudes about what is beautiful these days. Thanks so much!


----------



## MysteriousVik

Hello everyone! 

I really don't like filling out profiles and going on about myself...so i'll keep it short and basic for now. I'm 24 years old, from Serbia. So for all you ladies who are suckers for a foreign accent...  

I like to think i am an open minded person...just an average guy at the end of the day.
Well hopefully we'll get better acquainted in the forums soon! 

View attachment Me1resize2.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Hello and welcome all new people!


----------



## samuraiscott

Nice to see all of the beautiful new peeps!


----------



## samuraiscott

SweetTea said:


> A quick hello from a new girl still quite shy about admitting her preference for the Large and Lovely
> 
> Age: 25
> Hometown: Charlotte, NC though currently living in japan
> Likes: READING! I'm a giant nerd. Also sunshine, dutch apple pie, and wiener dogs <3<3<3
> Dislikes: Rude people. Bad drivers. Foreigners who move to Japan and get angry when the people don't speak English. It's JAPAN for goodness sake! Learn Japanese!
> 
> 
> I am still in the process of discovering this lovely community, but I would really like to make some friends who share my attitudes about what is beautiful these days. Thanks so much!



I want to visit Japan one day. It's a dream of mine. Welcome to DIMS.


----------



## 2_Cool

Can't believe I never posted on here. Time for the introduction

Name: Chris
Age: 24
Location: TX
Profession: PT Student
Music: Hip Hop, R&B
Likes: Sports, Games, Seafood, Family Guy
Dislikes: Slow drivers, Cold Weather
About Me: Been lurking around, no idea why I never posted but yeah...here's a pic working on my "Doctah" look haha. It's bigger in the profile 

View attachment Doctah.jpg


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

^Handsome pic!


----------



## jr000

Name: Joe
Age: 35
Location: NYC
Profession: Screenwriter
Likes: movies, hockey, big girls, raspberry iced tea
Dislikes: Studio notes
About Me: Been lurking a bit on and off (mostly off) over the last five years...not much of a board poster, though....


----------



## jr000

forgot a pic of myself....duhhhr...


----------



## mimosa

jr000 said:


> forgot a pic of myself....duhhhr...



Welcome. Nice photo. Nice profile.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

jr000 said:


> Name: Joe
> Age: 35
> Location: NYC
> Profession: Screenwriter
> Likes: movies, hockey, big girls, raspberry iced tea
> Dislikes: Studio notes
> About Me: Been lurking a bit on and off (mostly off) over the last five years...not much of a board poster, though....



Nice (and nice pic). Welcome.


----------



## jr000

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Nice (and nice pic). Welcome.



thanks, and thanks again....same to you!

thank you too, mimosa


----------



## graphicsgal

Name: Sandy
Age: 38
Location: Idaho
Profession: Newsroom Graphic Designer
Music: I am very open when it comes to music
Likes: Creating, cooking, bald heads, wearing stilettos
Dislikes: Judgmental and narrow minded people.
About me: I am a single mother working hard to make it every day. 
I will attach a picture from home. Have to dash and get some real work done.


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome all new people.


----------



## luva of ssbbw

AGE:30 LOCATION: melbourne,australia ABOUT ME: Hey i'm a pretty easy going guy with a silly sense of humour,reasonably intelligent and quite socially aware of the world around me and ok looking. Will post pics if i get into this "dims "thing!! LIKES:ssbbw,movies or people who arent afraid to differ from the norm,people who follow their passion even if its not something commonly accepted,people who are free and open with being themselves and are open to any range of things .DISLIKES: Ignorance,hypocrites.People with a "superiority complex",chefs who cant get their menus right and then wonder why you complain when your meal comes with a funky sauce which wasnt mentioned anywhere on the menu. Police who think they are god and somehow better than the rest of us "civilians".


----------



## mimosa

jr000 said:


> thanks, and thanks again....same to you!
> 
> thank you too, mimosa



Welcome 

And also welcome to all new folks. I hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## littlefairywren

*Waves* hi to everyone! Welcome to Dims, new people


----------



## DearPrudence

Name: Alice
Age: 22
Location: Pennsylvania
Profession: College Grad/Professional Work Searcher
Music: I prefer a lot of older stuff.
Likes: Reading, hot showers, cozy pajamas, those with fantastic senses of humor and interesting quirks.
Dislikes: Wearing flip flops in the rain, when crumbs get stuck under your keys making it nearly impossible to type correctly, and setting your heart on a certain something you'd love to eat, then getting home and realizing someone else got to it first.
About me: I'm just another fat chick on the internet. I'm a decent person and enjoy fellow decent people.


----------



## BBWMuse

I've been a lurking member for several years now, finally getting around to formally introducing myself. 

Age: 34
Location: NOVA/DC - just moved here 3 weeks ago from the Florida Panhandle
Profession: Paralegal - recently landed my dream job at a non-profit organization dealing primarily with First Amendment law issues
Music: I'm all over the map in general taste; do not like heavy metal or most country music. My fave bands/artists: Depeche Mode, Imogen Heap, Mumford & Sons, Emily Bear
Likes: Reading (most anything but horror or sci-fi), good humor (e.g. Ricky Gervais, Eddie Izzard, Russell Brand, Adam Hills, Mark Twain), intellectually stimulating conversation, a good meal w/good company, the arts, seeing the world through the eyes of children
Dislikes: I'm really picky about scent - if it offends my nose, I'll remember forever; irrationality, laziness, rudeness, incompetence, ignorance, bigotry
About me: Atheist, Objectivist, Capitalist, libertarian, INTJ, oldest of 7, proud aunt to 8 nieces and nephews (and another on the way!); you know - just another quirky, analytical, unassuming Jane Do Girl.


----------



## bricky74

Aloha ladies Im John 35 . Im dangerously funny very witty and maybe a little sarcastic at times. I love sports played all my life. I like fball and mma and I love the water and being outside. Anything else just ask 

View attachment 131.jpg


View attachment 487.JPG


----------



## mimosa

DearPrudence said:


> Name: Alice
> Age: 22
> Location: Pennsylvania
> Profession: College Grad/Professional Work Searcher
> Music: I prefer a lot of older stuff.
> Likes: Reading, hot showers, cozy pajamas, those with fantastic senses of humor and interesting quirks.
> Dislikes: Wearing flip flops in the rain, when crumbs get stuck under your keys making it nearly impossible to type correctly, and setting your heart on a certain something you'd love to eat, then getting home and realizing someone else got to it first.
> About me: I'm just another fat chick on the internet. I'm a decent person and enjoy fellow decent people.





bricky74 said:


> Aloha ladies Im John 35 . Im dangerously funny very witty and maybe a little sarcastic at times. I love sports played all my life. I like fball and mma and I love the water and being outside. Anything else just ask



*Hello Alice and John. 

Welcome to Dimensions! You sound interesting and cool. I hope to see here on the boards. Big squishy hugs! 


Mimi 
*


----------



## Paul

DearPrudence said:


> Name: Alice
> Age: 22
> Location: Pennsylvania
> Profession: College Grad/Professional Work Searcher
> Music: I prefer a lot of older stuff.
> Likes: Reading, hot showers, cozy pajamas, those with fantastic senses of humor and interesting quirks.
> Dislikes: Wearing flip flops in the rain, when crumbs get stuck under your keys making it nearly impossible to type correctly, and setting your heart on a certain something you'd love to eat, then getting home and realizing someone else got to it first.
> About me: I'm just another fat chick on the internet. I'm a decent person and enjoy fellow decent people.



Welcome Prudence. Your profile sounds interesting.


----------



## BBWModel

jr000 said:


> forgot a pic of myself....duhhhr...



How YOU doin'?  LOL


----------



## jr000

and you have the same birthday as me


----------



## Paul

seopenkey said:


> Hi everyone !
> 
> Penkey here.
> 
> I am new here and greet everyone. I found this site very informative and interesting. Hope I'll enjoy your company here.




Are you male or female? just wondering.


----------



## jfox123

Been lurking here FOREVER, but finally just have to join. I'm a TOTAL FA, love looking and dreaming of my BBW. Maybe it will, maybe it won't, but I have to come out of the fat-lovers' closet.


----------



## Ms. Fat Booty

Name: Lisa
Age: 29
Location: Rhode Island
Profession: Lady of Leisure
Music: I listen to just about everything. I am head over heels obsessed with Elvis Costello. Reggae is probably one of my favorite types of music. 
Likes: Laughing, my dog, my friends and family, dinosaurs, werewolves, spending too much money on makeup, Pop-Tarts, TV on DVD, karaoke
Dislikes: cold feet/nose, people who says "you's guys", ketchup and pickles (tho, those are more of intense hates) fruit on the bottom yogurt, when ice cream has freezer burn, ignorance, Creed, republicans.
About me: Just a regular gal who enjoys every part of her life. I'm a very positive person and like to be around other positive folk. I love making new friends! So please, be my friend. 

View attachment 13551_172478197489_659297489_2737656_4931638_n.jpg


View attachment 150005_471899752489_659297489_5513445_6430553_n.jpg


----------



## Oldtimer76

Ms. Fat Booty said:


> Name: Lisa
> Age: 29
> Location: Rhode Island
> Profession: Lady of Leisure
> Music: I listen to just about everything. I am head over heels obsessed with Elvis Costello. Reggae is probably one of my favorite types of music.
> Likes: Laughing, my dog, my friends and family, dinosaurs, werewolves, spending too much money on makeup, Pop-Tarts, TV on DVD, karaoke
> Dislikes: cold feet/nose, people who says "you's guys", ketchup and pickles (tho, those are more of intense hates) fruit on the bottom yogurt, when ice cream has freezer burn, ignorance, Creed, republicans.
> About me: Just a regular gal who enjoys every part of her life. I'm a very positive person and like to be around other positive folk. I love making new friends! So please, be my friend.



Welcome here, beauty!
Hope you enjoy Dims:wubu:


----------



## Ms. Fat Booty

Oldtimer76 said:


> Welcome here, beauty!
> Hope you enjoy Dims:wubu:



Thank you!


----------



## jr000

Ms. Fat Booty said:


> Name: Lisa
> So please, be my friend.



will you be my friend?


----------



## Paul

Ms. Fat Booty said:


> Name: Lisa
> Age: 29
> Location: Rhode Island
> Profession: Lady of Leisure
> Music: I listen to just about everything. I am head over heels obsessed with Elvis Costello. Reggae is probably one of my favorite types of music.
> Likes: Laughing, my dog, my friends and family, dinosaurs, werewolves, spending too much money on makeup, Pop-Tarts, TV on DVD, karaoke
> Dislikes: cold feet/nose, people who says "you's guys", ketchup and pickles (tho, those are more of intense hates) fruit on the bottom yogurt, when ice cream has freezer burn, ignorance, Creed, republicans.
> About me: Just a regular gal who enjoys every part of her life. I'm a very positive person and like to be around other positive folk. I love making new friends! So please, be my friend.



You are lovely!


----------



## Jenella

Hi everyone 

Name: Jennifer
Age: 21(Will be 22 in a month)
Location: Ohio
Profession: Taking care of my Sick Parents.
Music: When it comes to music I prefer classic rock or country. 
Likes: Music, Reading(Currently re-reading "Kiss the Girls" By James Patterson) Cooking and much more
Dislikes: Being cold, Polka music, Seeing people hurt, & more.
About me: _Just a small town girl, living in a lonely world...._ I'm a tad bit shy, I love helping others, My family comes first, without them I'd be so lost. Hmm.. I really don't know what else to add. So Picture time. 

View attachment Fireworks2010-1-1.jpg


----------



## hazzer3

Hi,

I've been a follower of this site for a while but never really had the oomph to show my face, but since the recent end of a relationship I figured I needed to get out there and say hi,

Name: Harry

Age: 23

Location: Surrey, UK (Home, work moves a lot)

Profession: British Army Officer

Music: I love it all, one of my biggest expenditures per month is my iTunes bill. 

Likes: Music, Films (Favourites being Rounders, Gangs of New York, The Departed, The new Batmans, oh and my secret guilty pleasures of Harry Potter and the Pirates of the Caribbean Films), I love South Park and Peep Show, ermmm I enjoy exercise and any form of sport (which I've always found slightly contradictory considering my ponchon for BBWs however I like to be physically fit and its very necessary for my job), I love my job and my car (Mini Cooper Convertible (I know its a bit of a chicks car but it is sooooo much fun!)

Dislikes: People who play their music on loudspeaker in the street, Marmite (sorry to those who love it) and inconsiderate people.

About me: Well I graduated from Bath Uni a couple of years ago then did my stint at Sandhurst and am now a fully fledged Army Officer, which I'm very proud of, I came back from my first tour of Afghanistan in June this year, which was an amazing eye opener and I absolutely loved it, so will try and go back when I can.

My Aims: I'd love to do more travelling, especially around Africa, South East Asia and the US, because I really skipped that part of my life being focussed on the Army

Well thats me,

As I say I'm new to this posting malarky so I imagine I'll be a little slow to begin with,

Cheers,

Harry 

View attachment Me.jpg


----------



## Paul

Jenella said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Name: Jennifer
> Age: 21(Will be 22 in a month)
> Location: Ohio
> Profession: Taking care of my Sick Parents.
> Music: When it comes to music I prefer classic rock or country.
> Likes: Music, Reading(Currently re-reading "Kiss the Girls" By James Patterson) Cooking and much more
> Dislikes: Being cold, Polka music, Seeing people hurt, & more.
> About me: _Just a small town girl, living in a lonely world...._ I'm a tad bit shy, I love helping others, My family comes first, without them I'd be so lost. Hmm.. I really don't know what else to add. So Picture time.



That's a lovely picture. 


> Profession: Taking care of my sick parents...I love helping others.


You sound like a wonderful person Jennifer. The world needs more people like you. I hope your parents health improves soon.

Welcome to Dimensions. I look forward to your posts.


----------



## moondoggy

howdy all 

I'm a 37yro male married with two children. My wife is about 5'5" and around 320lbs. I love every pound of her and wouldn't mind if she got closer to 400 even as long as she has her health. I LOVE big boobs and butts and women who are comfortable with their size BUT can't stand the divas regardless of what size she is


----------



## Delilah6

Hello from Sussex in UK!

I'm Sophie, this is the first time I've ever joined anything like this, and its all very exciting!

I'm 37 and how alot of love for me 2 dogs & 3 cats. 

I love my job, I work at a pharmaceutical as a trainer for Health & Safety, GMP & SOPs, all very interesting for me.

Looking forward to meeting lots of new people x


----------



## Lalazuu

I posted a question on Yahoo! Answers the other day. http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20101125223258AACAX9U It is closed now though. I do have a question though for here. Could whoever reads this go to that link and than answer my question on here? Lol XD or I guess I could just post the question here.. I am a Caucasian female and I am into East/Southeastern Asian guys. I live in North Central Washington and there are hardly any Asians here. I am a heavyset person, I do want to lose weight though. I know it all comes down to personal preference and all. Does anybody know of any East/Southeastern Asian guys, maybe personally, who likes bigger girls?


----------



## LovelyLiz

Lalazuu said:


> I posted a question on Yahoo! Answers the other day. http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20101125223258AACAX9U It is closed now though. I do have a question though for here. Could whoever reads this go to that link and than answer my question on here? Lol XD or I guess I could just post the question here.. I am a Caucasian female and I am into East/Southeastern Asian guys. I live in North Central Washington and there are hardly any Asians here. I am a heavyset person, I do want to lose weight though. I know it all comes down to personal preference and all. Does anybody know of any East/Southeastern Asian guys, maybe personally, who likes bigger girls?



Maybe you could create a new thread just for this question?

To answer, I would check out the BBW dating websites, and do a search in the ethnicity section. There are tons of fat girl dating sites out there, and most of them allow you to do a search by race/ethnicity (or you can just look through). I chatted with a Taiwanese-American guy recently who likes bigger women, and I have gone out with a few different Asian guys (Indian, Korean, Japanese). There are people of every type out there who like every type.


----------



## Lalazuu

mcbeth said:


> Maybe you could create a new thread just for this question?
> 
> To answer, I would check out the BBW dating websites, and do a search in the ethnicity section. There are tons of fat girl dating sites out there, and most of them allow you to do a search by race/ethnicity (or you can just look through). I chatted with a Taiwanese-American guy recently who likes bigger women, and I have gone out with a few different Asian guys (Indian, Korean, Japanese). There are people of every type out there who like every type.



Maybe that Taiwanese-American guy you chatted with, if you are still in contact with him, maybe he has some (Asian) single guy friends who like bigger girls too?


----------



## mango

Ms. Fat Booty said:


> Name: Lisa
> Age: 29
> Location: Rhode Island
> Profession: Lady of Leisure
> Music: I listen to just about everything. I am head over heels obsessed with Elvis Costello. Reggae is probably one of my favorite types of music.
> Likes: Laughing, my dog, my friends and family, dinosaurs, werewolves, spending too much money on makeup, Pop-Tarts, TV on DVD, karaoke
> Dislikes: cold feet/nose, people who says "you's guys", ketchup and pickles (tho, those are more of intense hates) fruit on the bottom yogurt, when ice cream has freezer burn, ignorance, Creed, republicans.
> About me: Just a regular gal who enjoys every part of her life. I'm a very positive person and like to be around other positive folk. I love making new friends! So please, be my friend.



*Hey Lisa,

Welcome to Dims!!

*


----------



## Lalazuu

I have a wish and I was wondering if whoever reads this could look at it?

http://www.wishuponahero.com/wishes/?id=775033


----------



## bricky74

mimosa said:


> *Hello Alice and John.
> 
> Welcome to Dimensions! You sound interesting and cool. I hope to see here on the boards. Big squishy hugs!
> 
> 
> Mimi
> *



Well thank you very much pretty lady


----------



## Jello404

Name: Jess
Age: 21
Location: Chi Town
Profession: Performing artist-Caregiver (but most care giving these days)
Music: I literally listen to everything but I prefer Indie Pop,Alt. Metal and Hip Hop.
Likeserforming,My animals,Espresso,MUSIC, Reading(Currently reading Jared Diamond's: Guns Germs and Steel) cooking and UFC. 
Dislikes: Hateful closed minded people,the letter Q,and Panda Express.
About me: Hey everyone! Im funny and outgoing and Im basically a big geek lol.I love the paranormal and fanfiction and I LIVE for government conspiracy theories. I read waaayy to much celebrity gossip and my idea of a good time is having a few beers and letting loose with family and friends over a good movie and Chinese food.


Just took this pic right now-so yeah its recent lol


----------



## mulimel

Name: Melissa. My Chinese name is Muli so that's where my screen name comes from. 
Age: 20
Location: Indiana 
Profession: Student. I'm double majoring in Chinese language and culture, with a second major in anthropology. I also work at a cafe. 

Likes: playing women's rugby (number 5 lock), philosophy, politics, reading, creative writing, playing the bagpipes. (funny story about that later...)

Dislikes: rude people, chapped lips. 

About me: I decided to join this forum to share ideas with like minded folks (I can take flak from my mom and brother for my preferences a lot. ) Something I never have told anyone is that I originally started learning the bagpipes and performing with a pipe band because I thought that I would have a better chance of meeting large guys in a pipe band. (The faulty logic being based on the stereotype that most people who play are men who like pubs and beer and that makes people heavier.) :blush:


----------



## Ms. Fat Booty

mango said:


> *Hey Lisa,
> 
> Welcome to Dims!!
> 
> *


Thank you! Good to see you here!


----------



## bmann0413

Ms. Fat Booty said:


> Name: Lisa
> Age: 29
> Location: Rhode Island
> Profession: Lady of Leisure
> Music: I listen to just about everything. I am head over heels obsessed with Elvis Costello. Reggae is probably one of my favorite types of music.
> Likes: Laughing, my dog, my friends and family, dinosaurs, werewolves, spending too much money on makeup, Pop-Tarts, TV on DVD, karaoke
> Dislikes: cold feet/nose, people who says "you's guys", ketchup and pickles (tho, those are more of intense hates) fruit on the bottom yogurt, when ice cream has freezer burn, ignorance, Creed, republicans.
> About me: Just a regular gal who enjoys every part of her life. I'm a very positive person and like to be around other positive folk. I love making new friends! So please, be my friend.



Odd, you look familiar. lol


----------



## spiritangel

wow another influx of new people welcome to all of you dont be afraid to dive right in promise we dont bite (well most of us are pretty well behaved at least)

hugs looking forward to getting to know you all better


----------



## Ms. Fat Booty

bmann0413 said:


> Odd, you look familiar. lol


odd indeed. have i seen you before?


----------



## mimosa

bricky74 said:


> Well thank you very much pretty lady



 welcome darling. 



And hello to all new folks. Welcome!

:happy:


----------



## Cheesebeard

Hey All

Im Chris aged 24

working in central london living in south west london.

work as a contruction manager.

enjoy socialising, moviews, triathlons, cooking, travelling.

looking forward to meet new people and make friends


----------



## Paul

Jello404 said:


> Name: Jess
> Age: 21
> Location: Chi Town
> Profession: Performing artist-Caregiver (but most care giving these days)
> Music: I literally listen to everything but I prefer Indie Pop,Alt. Metal and Hip Hop.
> Likeserforming,My animals,Espresso,MUSIC, Reading(Currently reading Jared Diamond's: Guns Germs and Steel) cooking and UFC.
> Dislikes: Hateful closed minded people,the letter Q,and Panda Express.
> About me: Hey everyone! Im funny and outgoing and Im basically a big geek lol.I love the paranormal and fanfiction and I LIVE for government conspiracy theories. I read waaayy to much celebrity gossip and my idea of a good time is having a few beers and letting loose with family and friends over a good movie and Chinese food.
> 
> 
> Just took this pic right now-so yeah its recent lol


Welcome to Dimensions Jess!


----------



## Paul

Cheesebeard said:


> Hey All
> 
> Im Chris aged 24
> 
> working in central london living in south west london.
> 
> work as a contruction manager.
> 
> enjoy socialising, moviews, triathlons, cooking, travelling.
> 
> looking forward to meet new people and make friends


Welcome to Dimensions Chris!


----------



## EMH1701

Name: Emily
Age:35
Location: Minnesota (Twin Cities)
Profession: Sales/Marketing/Advertising Support
Music: Anything except rap and country. I really enjoy jazz, classic rock, and blues.
Likes: Geeky stuff in general. I play WoW. I raid on a resto shaman (horde). I love reading science fiction and fantasy and also watching movies. Don't watch a whole lot of TV except for sci-fi and fantasy genre shows. I also enjoy cooking. I did Mastering the Art of French Cooking until I got sick of butter.
Dislikes: Rude people
About me: I'm pretty much a girl geek. Yes, I wear glasses (bifocals).


----------



## funchicagoguy13

Hi all...32/w/m from Chicagoland just stumbled across you all and am dipping my toes in...water feels pretty good so far...


----------



## The Dude

Greetings all.

30 year old guy from Australia here. Been lurking/reading around Dimensions and the forum for... my goodness, just over a decade. Seems I registered this account almost four years ago, but never posted. Hmmm....

Anyway, I'm a supermarket shelf monkey by day/musician by night. I'm a bit of a geek and a free spirit. I can be a little verbose and introspective yet outspoken. I'm a mess of contasts. A natural born Gemini!

In closing, I'd just like to thank the admins and contributors to this site. Over the years, this site has given me much enjoyment and enlightenment as well as helping me come to terms with and accept my preference.

See y'all 'round the boards!


----------



## mikeinnj79

Hello everyone. I'm Mike, 31 years old from central NJ. I'm a lover of larger women, as well as a big guy myself. I am recently separated with 2 kids, and thought it would be cool to chat with like minded people.


----------



## littlefairywren

Waves hello to our newest people, welcome to Dims 

Woot, another Aussie! Where abouts in Australia, *The Dude*?


----------



## patmcf

Ms. Fat Booty said:


> Dislikes: people who say "you's guys"



I HATE this.


----------



## The Dude

littlefairywren said:


> Waves hello to our newest people, welcome to Dims
> 
> Woot, another Aussie! Where abouts in Australia, *The Dude*?



Just a little north of you, actually. Central Coast.


----------



## Inhibited

The Dude said:


> Just a little north of you, actually. Central Coast.



Yeah welcome to another Sydney sider... Take that Melbourne


----------



## spiritangel

The Dude said:


> Greetings all.
> 
> 30 year old guy from Australia here. Been lurking/reading around Dimensions and the forum for... my goodness, just over a decade. Seems I registered this account almost four years ago, but never posted. Hmmm....
> 
> Anyway, I'm a supermarket shelf monkey by day/musician by night. I'm a bit of a geek and a free spirit. I can be a little verbose and introspective yet outspoken. I'm a mess of contasts. A natural born Gemini!
> 
> In closing, I'd just like to thank the admins and contributors to this site. Over the years, this site has given me much enjoyment and enlightenment as well as helping me come to terms with and accept my preference.
> 
> See y'all 'round the boards!




welcome to the boards well yep typical gemini there lol 

sounds like you should post more
and woot another NSWelshman to add to the growing list shame we are on different coasts 




and to all the other new people wow we are getting lots of you big squishy hugs and a huge welcome to dimms

pull up a chair and dive right in sure the waitress will be along in a minute to take your drink orders and the bar will be open soon


----------



## Tad

Wow, influx of new people! Welcome, all of you!

Oh, and Emily, you might want to check out this thread on fat-friendly WoW guilds (and WoW in general): http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72103


----------



## AuntHen

Hi new people!


----------



## Ms. Fat Booty

patmcf said:


> I HATE this.


I'm glad I'm not the only one. It really sends shivers down my spine.


----------



## Jello404

Paul said:


> Welcome to Dimensions Jess!


Thanks Paul!


----------



## JOHN HOOPER

Thanks for the post and pictures here. Very nice. The one pic looks like the carribean or somewhere warm. Hope you are staying warm and cozy in Rhode Island. Feel free to add me as a friend on facebook. Love BBW,S. Happy Holidays.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

He's a lovely boy ladies!

Make sure you look after him!



hazzer3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been a follower of this site for a while but never really had the oomph to show my face, but since the recent end of a relationship I figured I needed to get out there and say hi,
> 
> Name: Harry
> 
> Age: 23
> 
> Location: Surrey, UK (Home, work moves a lot)
> 
> Profession: British Army Officer
> 
> Music: I love it all, one of my biggest expenditures per month is my iTunes bill.
> 
> Likes: Music, Films (Favourites being Rounders, Gangs of New York, The Departed, The new Batmans, oh and my secret guilty pleasures of Harry Potter and the Pirates of the Caribbean Films), I love South Park and Peep Show, ermmm I enjoy exercise and any form of sport (which I've always found slightly contradictory considering my ponchon for BBWs however I like to be physically fit and its very necessary for my job), I love my job and my car (Mini Cooper Convertible (I know its a bit of a chicks car but it is sooooo much fun!)
> 
> Dislikes: People who play their music on loudspeaker in the street, Marmite (sorry to those who love it) and inconsiderate people.
> 
> About me: Well I graduated from Bath Uni a couple of years ago then did my stint at Sandhurst and am now a fully fledged Army Officer, which I'm very proud of, I came back from my first tour of Afghanistan in June this year, which was an amazing eye opener and I absolutely loved it, so will try and go back when I can.
> 
> My Aims: I'd love to do more travelling, especially around Africa, South East Asia and the US, because I really skipped that part of my life being focussed on the Army
> 
> Well thats me,
> 
> As I say I'm new to this posting malarky so I imagine I'll be a little slow to begin with,
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Harry


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

I messed up


----------



## QueenAqua

Hi all! First time poster, few-time viewer. I actually found out about this place from a friend who lives near me (AtlantisAK, here's a free plug ) So I figured I should introduce myself, and when in Rome, make like the Trojan Horse and let your guys fall out.... wait, I messed that up....


Name: Jamie
Age: 24
Location: Pittsburgh PA.
Profession: Data entry clerk for the local blood bank
Music: Classic rock, alternative, I love 80's tunes of all genres.
Likes: Video games, music, movies, reading, writing, roleplaying, magick, various studies.
Dislikes: Closed minded people, heavy traffic, stinkbugs.
About me: I'm a 24 year old data entry person who has an addiction to all kinds of video games, a huge fascination with the occult, and loves to meet new people. Oh yes, and I happen to weigh about 320+ pounds too. So that qualifies me as a BBW, though maybe a smaller one. But damn it, I'm cute, so it counts! 

That's all for an opening salvo. PM me if you want to know more, or feel free to message me on messengers, or just reply. I look forward to getting to know the people and stuff on this site. And attached is a picature. Free, even! I just like you all that much. 

*hugs* 

View attachment IMG000032.jpg


----------



## fdmoc

Hey all,
A guy, age 22, 240 lbs.

nice to be here.


----------



## CastingPearls

Hello new people!

QueenAqua--I'm in PA too!


----------



## AtlantisAK

QueenAqua said:


> Hi all! First time poster, few-time viewer. I actually found out about this place from a friend who lives near me (AtlantisAK, here's a free plug ) So I figured I should introduce myself, and when in Rome, make like the Trojan Horse and let your guys fall out.... wait, I messed that up....
> 
> 
> Name: Jamie
> Age: 24
> Location: Pittsburgh PA.
> Profession: Data entry clerk for the local blood bank
> Music: Classic rock, alternative, I love 80's tunes of all genres.
> Likes: Video games, music, movies, reading, writing, roleplaying, magick, various studies.
> Dislikes: Closed minded people, heavy traffic, stinkbugs.
> About me: I'm a 24 year old data entry person who has an addiction to all kinds of video games, a huge fascination with the occult, and loves to meet new people. Oh yes, and I happen to weigh about 320+ pounds too. So that qualifies me as a BBW, though maybe a smaller one. But damn it, I'm cute, so it counts!
> 
> That's all for an opening salvo. PM me if you want to know more, or feel free to message me on messengers, or just reply. I look forward to getting to know the people and stuff on this site. And attached is a picature. Free, even! I just like you all that much.
> 
> *hugs*



Yay! You've finally gotten yourself on Dims!  Welcome aboard Jamie!

(Hehe, I told her about Dims)


----------



## medusaprime

Greetings and Salutations.

I am Medusa prime, fetish model and entrepeneur. I had joined Dimensions Forum a long time ago annd forgot about my account! So I am now reinstating my interest in communicating and connecting with this community. Cheers!

:kiss2:


----------



## Physix

Hi. I've had this account for a while now but I haven't posted much... I thought I'd give a proper introduction and see how it goes.

Name: Mark
Age: 32
Location: West Coast
Profession: Education
Music: My own mostly
Movies: Stardust was really good; so was 28 Days Later.
Books: Nonfiction, science fiction
Hobbies: Giving surveys, cooking for my wife
About me: Shy, please don't ask anything else!


----------



## 1love_emily

Hi there!
Name: Emily
Location: Nebraska
Occupation: Student, piano teacher, trombone teacher, etc
Likes: horses, trombone, photography, nice people, classical music, sparkly things, warm cookies
Dislikes: mean people, Darth Vader, people who change once they get a boyfriend/girlfriend, cheap cologne, English teachers
Movies: Pearl Harbor, Seabiscuit, Ghost Ship, 12 Angry Men, Grapes of Wrath, good movies, pretty much
Music: Classical (Late romantic/baroque specifically), alternative (Paramore, Green Day mostly), a little country (Luke Bryan, Carrie Underwood, Miranda Lambert), musicals (Wicked, RENT) ummm all but rap pretty much
About me: I'm pretty cool. I'm good at faking self confidence. I'm good at pretending to be a photographer. I'm really good at playing trombone. I'm pretty good at riding horses. I'm pretty funny. I'm quite entertaining. However, I am not fake nor shallow.


----------



## Linda

Welcome everyone.


----------



## jr000

Ms. Fat Booty said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one. It really sends shivers down my spine.



being born and bred in brooklyn i grew up around guys who said this like it was going out of style

lucky for me i never picked it up....just the cursing


----------



## Goat Trotter

Hello All,

Good to be here. About myself:

Age: 34
Sex: Male
Weight: 190lbs
Location: Chicago
Hobbies: Riding Motorcycles... it's like a drug and with the onset of Winter I get withdrawal symptoms 

Cheers!

Greg


----------



## QueenAqua

Thank you, and hi to everyone else


----------



## liz (di-va)

Goat Trotter said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Good to be here. About myself:
> 
> Age: 34
> Sex: Male
> Weight: 190lbs
> Location: Chicago
> Hobbies: Riding Motorcycles... it's like a drug and with the onset of Winter I get withdrawal symptoms
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Greg



Yay, more Chicago people--


----------



## UWSGuy

patmcf said:


> I HATE this.



I LOVE IT! 

I grew up in Manhattan, so people didn't really say it much there at all, but I try to put myself into the habit of saying it as much as I can now. It's so cool!


----------



## LoriS

I'm an Alabama girl who finally decided to stop lurking. I love the boards so far and have enjoyed reading all the posts. 

I've always been a big girl, the only one in my family who is fat. (My family has always been horrified by my weight, in fact my grandma once told me that when my sis and I were visiting she lied to her neighbors and said I was my sis's friend because she was ashamed to admit I was her other granddaughter. Oh, and I was 12 at the time this happened, and also 12 when she told me. Not that I am bitter.) 

Anywho, I am married (to a BHM!), have two stepkids but none of my own, and have a wonderfully neurotic cat. 

Weightwise, I'm in a weird spot right now. A year ago, I was 320 pounds (I'm 5'11 so I was a size 24-26) but now I'm 165. Not really by choice, been stressed out and going thru some health problems. I began having grand mal seizures three years ago, and have some weird spots in my brain that they aren't sure about yet. Official diagnosis is epilepsy. It's been scary and I haven't been eating much but I think I'm starting to stabilize, maybe gain a bit back. 

I am so glad to be here, and you are beautiful. I wish I'd had a group like this when I was growing up! 

Lori


----------



## Physix

Wow, that's rough.

I hope things go better for you in the future.


----------



## Famouslastwords

LoriS- Don't feel like you have to gain the weight back just to be a member of this website. We accept ALL sizes. Do what feels right for you.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

hello everyone! i am currently a BHM and i am new to this site.i was just searching the web and just kinda stumbled upon this site.lol then i start reading it and it seemed like a cool place so i joined.the people here seem cool.hope to enjoy meself here. LOL


----------



## girlish

I'm a fellow newbie as well. Welcome everyone. 


Do we get a party? Are people going to take their pants off?



... I mean, I'm just wondering. (For science.)


----------



## Tad

girlish said:


> I'm a fellow newbie as well. Welcome everyone.
> 
> 
> Do we get a party? Are people going to take their pants off?
> 
> 
> 
> ... I mean, I'm just wondering. (For science.)



 Well, if you look around the boards enough, you will find plenty of people without pants, on various boards  But also lots of people with their pants on 

I hope you enjoy poking around, and that we'll hear more from you!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Tad said:


> Well, if you look around the boards enough, you will find plenty of people without pants, on various boards  But also lots of people with their pants on
> 
> I hope you enjoy poking around, and that we'll hear more from you!




i have realized just that and love every minute of it.this is a pretty awesome site here.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Goat Trotter said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Good to be here. About myself:
> 
> Age: 34
> Sex: Male
> Weight: 190lbs
> Location: Chicago
> Hobbies: Riding Motorcycles... it's like a drug and with the onset of Winter I get withdrawal symptoms
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Greg



Yeah Brotha! Chi-town baby!!!


----------



## luv_it_here

girlish said:


> I'm a fellow newbie as well. Welcome everyone.
> 
> 
> Do we get a party? Are people going to take their pants off?
> 
> 
> 
> ... I mean, I'm just wondering. (For science.)




*drops pants*

Hey, not gonna waste a moment when a girl is as cute as u are. Looooove your pic, Girlish. Damn!


----------



## luv_it_here

Ms. Fat Booty said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one. It really sends shivers down my spine.



Your username is one of my fave songs!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

http://pics.plentyoffish.com/thumbnails/65/74/Arlington_matchmaking_65982672-2.jpg

well here is my attempt to post my picture,not sure how to get it to show properly though.>_>


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Take that link you just posted. Copy it. 

Hit "Post Reply" button on this page.

When the new window opens, look for the icon at the top of the reply box that looks like a box with mountains in it. Click that.

Paste in the address you copied. Click OK.

Click the "Submit Reply" button at the bottom.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

http://pics.plentyoffish.com/thumbna...65982672-2.jpg


----------



## HeavyDuty24

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Take that link you just posted. Copy it.
> 
> Hit "Post Reply" button on this page.
> 
> When the new window opens, look for the icon at the top of the reply box that looks like a box with mountains in it. Click that.
> 
> Paste in the address you copied. Click OK.
> 
> Click the "Submit Reply" button at the bottom.




argh i just did and i still just see the link.i am sorry im not very computer savvy at times.>_>  but i did follow the instructions you gave me completely.>.>


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

HeavyDuty24 said:


> argh i just did and i still just see the link.i am sorry im not very computer savvy at times.>_>  but i did follow the instructions you gave me completely.>.>



Are you hitting the right button? The one with the mountains on it, not the world icon. When you click it and enter your picture URL and click okay you should see an [ IMG ] [ /IMG ] tag (without the spaces) on either side of your URL.


----------



## Allie Cat

QueenAqua said:


> Hi all! First time poster, few-time viewer. I actually found out about this place from a friend who lives near me (AtlantisAK, here's a free plug ) So I figured I should introduce myself, and when in Rome, make like the Trojan Horse and let your guys fall out.... wait, I messed that up....
> 
> 
> Name: Jamie
> Age: 24
> Location: Pittsburgh PA.
> Profession: Data entry clerk for the local blood bank
> Music: Classic rock, alternative, I love 80's tunes of all genres.
> Likes: Video games, music, movies, reading, writing, roleplaying, magick, various studies.
> Dislikes: Closed minded people, heavy traffic, stinkbugs.
> About me: I'm a 24 year old data entry person who has an addiction to all kinds of video games, a huge fascination with the occult, and loves to meet new people. Oh yes, and I happen to weigh about 320+ pounds too. So that qualifies me as a BBW, though maybe a smaller one. But damn it, I'm cute, so it counts!
> 
> That's all for an opening salvo. PM me if you want to know more, or feel free to message me on messengers, or just reply. I look forward to getting to know the people and stuff on this site. And attached is a picature. Free, even! I just like you all that much.
> 
> *hugs*



O hai fellow Pittsburgher!


----------



## sweet_pie20042002

Everyone calls me Jojo. I live in NY state.I'm starting college soon to become a psychiatrist because I really want to help people with their problems.. I'm a ffa of both sexes and cartoons are included. I love sewing and making plushes of my favorite cartoons. I love all types of music from Hannah Montana to Marilyn Manson.
*waves* hi!!!!


----------



## JWF77

Hi, my name is James, I've joined this forum to talk to people so please feel free to ask anything, this is the first forum or chat site I've ever joined so please bear with me while I get used to this.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Are you hitting the right button? The one with the mountains on it, not the world icon. When you click it and enter your picture URL and click okay you should see an [ IMG ] [ /IMG ] tag (without the spaces) on either side of your URL.




yes i did hit the mountain icon.o.o i also saw the


----------



## HeavyDuty24

ok finally man.LOL smaller then the original picture though but can be made out i guess.LOL


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

HeavyDuty24 said:


> ok finally man.LOL smaller then the original picture though but can be made out i guess.LOL



The picture you're linking to is in fact that small. The address has the word "thumbnails" in it so you've somehow copied the URL for the thumbnail instead of the original-sized picture.  lol. What a pain, eh? Feel free to ignore the rest of this post if you're tired of dealing with it, lol, just trying to help.

I'm on POF too, so I can offer this advice:

On your profile, click on the picture you want. Don't just mouse over it. I know it expands your picture when you mouse over it, but if you copy that URL it's just going to be the thumbnail. You have to actually click the picture you want and make sure it's showing up as the big-sized picture on your page. Right click that picture. If you use Firefox, select "View Image Info." On IE it's probably called "Properties" or something similar. Highlight the URL (in Firefox it's the one called "Location:" that you want) and copy it. Then use that one.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

BigBeautifulMe said:


> The picture you're linking to is in fact that small. The address has the word "thumbnails" in it so you've somehow copied the URL for the thumbnail instead of the original-sized picture.  lol. What a pain, eh? Feel free to ignore the rest of this post if you're tired of dealing with it, lol, just trying to help.
> 
> I'm on POF too, so I can offer this advice:
> 
> On your profile, click on the picture you want. Don't just mouse over it. I know it expands your picture when you mouse over it, but if you copy that URL it's just going to be the thumbnail. You have to actually click the picture you want and make sure it's showing up as the big-sized picture on your page. Right click that picture. If you use Firefox, select "View Image Info." On IE it's probably called "Properties" or something similar. Highlight the URL (in Firefox it's the one called "Location:" that you want) and copy it. Then use that one.




yes i admit it can get confusing but i like a challenge haha.XD but seriously though thanks so much for helping me,and no i am not tired of it. i do want a visual picture.cause my POF pic was bigger on the page and it is one of my recent ones so.lol i will try to make it bigger.btw i sent you a thank you message to your inbox not sure if you got it or not.ok this pic is much better thanks!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

HeavyDuty24 said:


> yes i admit it can get confusing but i like a challenge haha.XD but seriously though thanks so much for helping me,and no i am not tired of it. i do want a visual picture.cause my POF pic was bigger on the page and it is one of my recent ones so.lol i will try to make it bigger.btw i sent you a thank you message to your inbox not sure if you got it or not.



I did, thanks. Glad I could help.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I did, thanks. Glad I could help.




ok and your welcome.ok the one i just posted is much better.there's me ugly mug ahaha.thanks!


----------



## jgnicolas

Name:Joao (Jhon)
Age: 31
Location: Brazil
Profession: Student
Music: Rock, metal and indie
Likes: Films, games, rock n roll,bbw, ssbbw,gain weight 
Dislikes: I really hate skinny women

About me: i'm a fa ,live in brazil


----------



## Davidmcawesome

Name: David
Age: 20
Location: Agoura Hills, California
Profession: None at the moment and trying to stay alive
Music: Jazz, New age, Electronica, Trance, Samba, Generally what is different.
Likes: Hugs from certain specific people, PC gaming, Shopping, Cars, motoring, and the freedom of driving (even if mine currently is miserable to drive for more than 2 hours)
Dislikes: Insolence, Rampant emotion over logic and sense, People who dont signal when changing lanes, Privileged and uneducated fools, the disbelief in progress.


----------



## BBW_Curious1

Name: Carrie
Age: 25
Location: WNC
Profession: DD Case Manager
Music: I really listen to a WIDE range...the only music that really gets to me is the really mellow (like chanting almost) kind and when the "singers" are screaming and screeching...don't know how to classify those two but yea..I'll pretty much listen to anything else.
Likes: Reading, animals, having fun, shopping, drinks and dancing with the girls, being married 
Dislikes: people who feel that size defines beauty, rude ppl, entitlement (soap box), yellow (yes, i dislike the color yellow)
About me: I am married and though I am very happy, I'm not sure my husband always appreciates my size...but he doesn't complain ifyouknowwhatimean, into BDSM, I am currently attempting to start a local BBW group to hang out and what not together b/c there is NOTHING BBW related in WNC!!!!! (atleast not that I've found) I have 6 pets ( 5 cats and a dog) they are my babies ....I'm pretty open so anything else you wanna know just ask! Looking forward to meeting lots of wonderful people!!



...not sure if the pic will work...YAY IT DID!


----------



## nixonshine

Hi! I usually don't post too much on here but I live in WNC too, and we have similar occupations! 

Just thought I would say hello!


----------



## BChunky

Hi, my name is Bobby, Thought I would join this forum to talk to the ladies that enjoy bigger guys. Im 510 and weight about 280 lbs. Im looking forward to meeting some new people. If you have any questions just ask.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Davidmcawesome said:


> Name: David
> Age: 20
> Location: Agoura Hills, California
> Profession: None at the moment and trying to stay alive
> Music: Jazz, New age, Electronica, Trance, Samba, Generally what is different.
> Likes: Hugs from certain specific people, PC gaming, Shopping, Cars, motoring, and the freedom of driving (even if mine currently is miserable to drive for more than 2 hours)
> Dislikes: Insolence, Rampant emotion over logic and sense, People who dont signal when changing lanes, Privileged and uneducated fools, the disbelief in progress.



Welcome fellow Californian! SoCal, represent! Enjoy the forums. 

Welcome to all the other new people too!!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

BBW_Curious1 said:


> Name: Carrie
> Age: 25
> Location: WNC
> Profession: DD Case Manager
> Music: I really listen to a WIDE range...the only music that really gets to me is the really mellow (like chanting almost) kind and when the "singers" are screaming and screeching...don't know how to classify those two but yea..I'll pretty much listen to anything else.
> Likes: Reading, animals, having fun, shopping, drinks and dancing with the girls, being married
> Dislikes: people who feel that size defines beauty, rude ppl, entitlement (soap box), yellow (yes, i dislike the color yellow)
> About me: I am married and though I am very happy, I'm not sure my husband always appreciates my size...but he doesn't complain ifyouknowwhatimean, into BDSM, I am currently attempting to start a local BBW group to hang out and what not together b/c there is NOTHING BBW related in WNC!!!!! (atleast not that I've found) I have 6 pets ( 5 cats and a dog) they are my babies ....I'm pretty open so anything else you wanna know just ask! Looking forward to meeting lots of wonderful people!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...not sure if the pic will work...YAY IT DID!




hey! yellow is my favirote color,Yellow owns! excellent photo though you are very pretty.


----------



## BBW_Curious1

HAHA I don't hate ppl who love yellow--I'm just not fond of it--EXCEPT for my husband's YELLOW Ducati Motorcycles  such pretty babies!  and Thanks for the compliment HD


----------



## HeavyDuty24

BBW_Curious1 said:


> HAHA I don't hate ppl who love yellow--I'm just not fond of it--EXCEPT for my husband's YELLOW Ducati Motorcycles  such pretty babies!  and Thanks for the compliment HD




haha your very welcome.XD yellow is awesome but it is bright i must admit and sometimes hurts teh eyes.>.> i also love your outfit,it suits you very well and your smile lights up the room. un um,i want a Ducati SO bad.>_> i have always wanted a motorcycle,hope i get one someday...


----------



## BBW_Curious1

You mean like this one...hubby and I left our wedding on her


----------



## HeavyDuty24

BBW_Curious1 said:


> You mean like this one...hubby and I left our wedding on her




ARGH YES! >.> man he is lucky.ME WANTS IT!!!! >.> lol im going to get one one of these days.>_< great picture though,were you scared to ride on the motorcycle? a motorcycle in me favirote color dosen't get any better.o.o


----------



## BBW_Curious1

NOPE I ride all the time with him and...just got my own and as soon as my fractured shoulder heals and the weather clears up I'll be riding HER--  (not trying to brag--I figure this is all part of you guys getting to know me)


----------



## HeavyDuty24

BBW_Curious1 said:


> NOPE I ride all the time with him and...just got my own and as soon as my fractured shoulder heals and the weather clears up I'll be riding HER--  (not trying to brag--I figure this is all part of you guys getting to know me)




wow i see,that is an awesome one i love yours too,Motocycles are so cool and filled with awesome.i always wanted a "Ninja" Motorcycle.wow that's something you weren't scared,what a brave woman you are,and i love getting to know you and getting to know people here.:happy:


----------



## BBW_Curious1

I'm not scared of much...


----------



## HeavyDuty24

BBW_Curious1 said:


> I'm not scared of much...




ooo,i see.i do like that.you are a brave women and that is wonderful. nothing is better then a brave woman such as yourself.


----------



## tupperlake15

Ive been registered on here for awhile but havent been really involved. I hope to change that and thought this was a good place to do so. I am 20 years old, going to college in Upstate NY. I am a down to earth guy who loves the little things in life, except big women.


----------



## JohnBunny

Name: Chris
Age: 32
Location: Portland, OR

I've recently stumbled upon the site and couldn't help from falling head over heals. You all are beautiful, seriously beautiful. Just looking to make some new friends be friendly. 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## HayleeRose

JohnBunny said:


> Name: Chris
> Age: 32
> Location: Portland, OR
> 
> I've recently stumbled upon the site and couldn't help from falling head over heals. You all are beautiful, seriously beautiful. Just looking to make some new friends be friendly.



Yay, another portland-er, welcome!


----------



## KingColt

Hi everybody  My name is Kurt, I´m 25 and living in Germany. I figured this would be a good first post  I´m looking to make some new friends, and you can talk to me in english and german obviously, but I´m also looking to get my french going again, as it has been suffering from a lack of use since my school days. I´m still learning how to use this forum and will try to make my profile comprehensive, please let me know anything that I can advance upon, including language. 

P.S. In this picture you may see that my eyes are a little red, that´s because I just had lasik surgery yesterday. No more glasses, yay 

View attachment Picture 5.jpg


----------



## BBW_Curious1

John---welcome! Nice pic!

KingColt-I speak French (lived in France for 9 months as an exchange student) my writing skills are a bit lacking, but maybe we could work together on it


----------



## shaneygirls

Hello All!

New to Dimensions and so far, I. Love. It! Never been part of something like this... so please be patient with me.. I have lots of opnions and ideas and things to say... :blush:


----------



## Paul

JohnBunny said:


> Name: Chris
> Age: 32
> Location: Portland, OR
> 
> I've recently stumbled upon the site and couldn't help from falling head over heals. You all are beautiful, seriously beautiful. Just looking to make some new friends be friendly.





KingColt said:


> Hi everybody  My name is Kurt, I´m 25 and living in Germany. I figured this would be a good first post  I´m looking to make some new friends, and you can talk to me in english and german obviously, but I´m also looking to get my french going again, as it has been suffering from a lack of use since my school days. I´m still learning how to use this forum and will try to make my profile comprehensive, please let me know anything that I can advance upon, including language.
> 
> P.S. In this picture you may see that my eyes are a little red, that´s because I just had lasik surgery yesterday. No more glasses, yay





shaneygirls said:


> Hello All!
> 
> New to Dimensions and so far, I. Love. It! Never been part of something like this... so please be patient with me.. I have lots of opnions and ideas and things to say... :blush:



Welcome JohnyBunny, Kurt, and Shaneygirls. Three more wonderful posters for Dimensions. Feel free to jump in and post.


----------



## KingColt

Ms. Fat Booty said:


> Name: Lisa
> Age: 29
> Location: Rhode Island
> Profession: Lady of Leisure
> Music: I listen to just about everything. I am head over heels obsessed with Elvis Costello. Reggae is probably one of my favorite types of music.
> Likes: Laughing, my dog, my friends and family, dinosaurs, werewolves, spending too much money on makeup, Pop-Tarts, TV on DVD, karaoke
> Dislikes: cold feet/nose, people who says "you's guys", ketchup and pickles (tho, those are more of intense hates) fruit on the bottom yogurt, when ice cream has freezer burn, ignorance, Creed, republicans.
> About me: Just a regular gal who enjoys every part of her life. I'm a very positive person and like to be around other positive folk. I love making new friends! So please, be my friend.



How come I never see girls like that in real life? I really need to move to the US, I figure...


----------



## penguin

Name: Denise
Age: 33 (34 in a few weeks!)
Location: Brisbane, Australia
Profession: SAHM with a 3.5 year old.
Music: I have a strange fondness for 80s one hit wonders, and have a bit of everything in my collection. I like pop and rock over RnB, and I'm not a big fan of hip hop, rap or dance. 
Likes: Laughing, learning, living, loving. I like being with my friends and family, reading, writing (I want to be published one day!), sex, being appreciated and loved, playing my Sims, and a whole bunch more. 
Dislikes: being taken for granted, insomnia, Celine Dion and Mariah Carey, ads on the music channels and more.
About me: I'm a single SAHM, and have been overweight since I was a kid, and have steadily gained weight since, and I'm now a SSBBW. I've never looked into the online support before, but I've recently started seeing someone again after being single for a long time (by choice - I was happy being single), and I'm wrestling a bit with the emotional side of acceptance. I used to love my body and thought I was beautiful, but the last few years have been hard and my self esteem has taken a battering. The guy I've started seeing approached me when I was out shopping one day, because he was blown away by seeing me (which was very very nice to hear!), and he loves my curves and big ass. So after some googling and reading through the forums here, I thought I'd join to see if I could get my self esteem back to where it was. I hope to be active here! So...hi!


----------



## Meddlecase

My name is Elijah. I came to cause havoc and ruin marriages. and make friends. 

View attachment 14229735626631105274.jpeg


----------



## CastingPearls

Elijah, that made me laugh for real!

Welcome all new people!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Hiya to all the new people! 

Woot, hey there *Denise*! Always a buzz to see another Aussie on the boards


----------



## penguin

littlefairywren said:


> Woot, hey there *Denise*! Always a buzz to see another Aussie on the boards



It's nice to know there are some locals around


----------



## jds141

Hello everyone, I have been skinny my entire life. I will soon start HRT and hopefully gain a few pounds, I currently weigh 150 but my goal is 250 before 2012 so some hard work to gain that much in a year. 

Thanks for the acceptance.


----------



## lace81

nuova..........dall'italia!!!!!


----------



## Needanewbelt

Hi,

Just registered yesterday and I have lots of questions about size.

I'm pretty shy, but he's a little bit about me. Married to a lovely BBW, white collar professional, like music and some sports.

I've always liked plus size women, even when I was younger, and now as a middle age guy, I appreciate them even more.

In recent years, my weight has been up and down, but I've never been super huge. What do you think of a 42" belly on a guy? I'm there again right now, but it's different this time because I seem to be much rounder around the waist. I think that I look pretty good. You can still easily see my ribs and my back isn't thick, but from my sternum down and underneath my ribs I'm very big, at least for a guy with a medium build. I'm starting to get a nice soft roll at my belt line and my love handles are more obvious than before.

I feel nice and big with a hard protruding belly that I just love to run my hands over. So I'm trying to decide if I should hold the line at 42" or go beyond.


----------



## FresnoBBWlover

Name: Jason
Age: 39
Location: near Fresno, California
Profession: mining engineer
Music: classical, country, rock
Likes: photography (esp. bbw's  )
Dislikes: people who don't use their brain
About me: nothing much to say except that I have always loved big women, something about all the curves. Always looking for more willing women to photograph.


----------



## CastingPearls

Hello new people. Welcome to Dimensions.


----------



## fluffyandcute

Name: Amy
Age: 37
Location: Tennessee
Profession: Mommy
Music: 80's & Hair Bands...Rock & Roll
Likes: Anything pink 
Dislikes: Backstabbers!!
About me: I am just a BBW that loves to dress up and be myself. I love to be girly :wubu:


----------



## imfree

fluffyandcute said:


> Name: Amy
> Age: 37
> Location: Tennessee
> Profession: Mommy
> Music: 80's & Hair Bands...Rock & Roll
> Likes: Anything pink
> Dislikes: Backstabbers!!
> About me: I am just a BBW that loves to dress up and be myself. I love to be girly :wubu:




Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Fluffyandcute! WOW, way cool!!!, another "Neighbor" in Tn.!


----------



## fluffyandcute

imfree said:


> Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Fluffyandcute! WOW, way cool!!!, another "Neighbor" in Tn.!



Thanks for the welcome


----------



## AmazingAmy

Hello all the new people! Man, there are so many of you, I need to keep up with this thread more...

And yay, someone else called Amy! :happy:


----------



## fluffyandcute

Only great women are named Amy :bow:


----------



## fattygain21

heya. names fattygain and i am a gainer. currently 255ish. just wanted to say hello's to all teh peeples here. ^^


----------



## GettingHeavierFL

Name: GettingHeavierFL
Age: 34
Location: Florida
Profession: Accounting
Music: Rock, Classic Rock, Alternative
Likes: TV, Internet, Eating, Drinking, Smoking
Dislikes: Exercise, Mean People, Vegetables
About me: New to this..just made the decision to stop limiting what I eat and am very excited about the road ahead!


----------



## phunl8y

Name: Delilah
Age: 32
Location: Madison, WI
Profession: Supervisor
Music: everything except most country and opera
Likes: Dancing, watching movies, music, learning, exploring
Dislikes: Bigotry, small-mindedness, inconsideration
About me: I'm a ssbbw who works and goes to school. I'm earning my degree in business administration so I can move past the career I have an relocate to a warmer climate.


----------



## willowmoon

phunl8y said:


> Name: Delilah
> Age: 32
> Location: Madison, WI
> Profession: Supervisor
> Music: everything except most country and opera
> Likes: Dancing, watching movies, music, learning, exploring
> Dislikes: Bigotry, small-mindedness, inconsideration
> About me: I'm a ssbbw who works and goes to school. I'm earning my degree in business administration so I can move past the career I have an relocate to a warmer climate.



Awesome -- another fellow Wisconsinite! Welcome to Dims!


----------



## oceanmachine

this is the most recent photo of me.

my name is kris

physically i'm six foot, short blonde hair, green eyes, thirteen stone/182 pounds/82.5 kilogram, green eyes, and growing a winter beard. i am into piercing and tattooing, and pretty much every other body modification going as a spectator. i have three piercings and two stretches currently, and seven and a half hours tattooing.

as a person, i don't really know at the moment. i fluctuate between states. at the moment, well it's christmas and i'm single and i just got out of a very long distance relationship that lasted two years, so i'm feeling rather lost in the world right now. that may be due to a lot of events over this year too though.

if there's anything else you want to know, just ask me and i'll try to answer you 

View attachment 155016_478829956344_684681344_6101440_3905313_n.jpg


----------



## Aust99

oceanmachine said:


> this is the most recent photo of me.
> 
> my name is kris
> 
> physically i'm six foot, short blonde hair, green eyes, thirteen stone/182 pounds/82.5 kilogram, green eyes, and growing a winter beard. i am into piercing and tattooing, and pretty much every other body modification going as a spectator. i have three piercings and two stretches currently, and seven and a half hours tattooing.
> 
> as a person, i don't really know at the moment. i fluctuate between states. at the moment, well it's christmas and i'm single and i just got out of a very long distance relationship that lasted two years, so i'm feeling rather lost in the world right now. that may be due to a lot of events over this year too though.
> 
> if there's anything else you want to know, just ask me and i'll try to answer you



Welcome handsome!!! Post often and enjoy the boards...


----------



## evilvampire

GettingHeavierFL said:


> Name: GettingHeavierFL
> Age: 34
> Location: Florida
> Profession: Accounting
> Music: Rock, Classic Rock, Alternative
> Likes: TV, Internet, Eating, Drinking, Smoking
> Dislikes: Exercise, Mean People, Vegetables
> About me: New to this..just made the decision to stop limiting what I eat and am very excited about the road ahead!



A fellow Floridian. Welcome to Dims. Been years but there were snow flurries here yesterday heehe.


----------



## AmazingAmy

fattygain21 said:


> heya. names fattygain and i am a gainer. currently 255ish. just wanted to say hello's to all teh peeples here. ^^





GettingHeavierFL said:


> Name: GettingHeavierFL
> Age: 34
> Location: Florida
> Profession: Accounting
> Music: Rock, Classic Rock, Alternative
> Likes: TV, Internet, Eating, Drinking, Smoking
> Dislikes: Exercise, Mean People, Vegetables
> About me: New to this..just made the decision to stop limiting what I eat and am very excited about the road ahead!





phunl8y said:


> Name: Delilah
> Age: 32
> Location: Madison, WI
> Profession: Supervisor
> Music: everything except most country and opera
> Likes: Dancing, watching movies, music, learning, exploring
> Dislikes: Bigotry, small-mindedness, inconsideration
> About me: I'm a ssbbw who works and goes to school. I'm earning my degree in business administration so I can move past the career I have an relocate to a warmer climate.





oceanmachine said:


> this is the most recent photo of me.
> 
> my name is kris
> 
> physically i'm six foot, short blonde hair, green eyes, thirteen stone/182 pounds/82.5 kilogram, green eyes, and growing a winter beard. i am into piercing and tattooing, and pretty much every other body modification going as a spectator. i have three piercings and two stretches currently, and seven and a half hours tattooing.
> 
> as a person, i don't really know at the moment. i fluctuate between states. at the moment, well it's christmas and i'm single and i just got out of a very long distance relationship that lasted two years, so i'm feeling rather lost in the world right now. that may be due to a lot of events over this year too though.
> 
> if there's anything else you want to know, just ask me and i'll try to answer you



Hello new dudes! And awesome, another Brit - there aren't enough of us on here! :bow:


----------



## oceanmachine

well, i do try


----------



## shycanadianblonde

Name: Ronda
Age: 35
Location: Kelowna, British Columbia
Profession: Project Management
Music: Anything but house
Likes: Golf, gambling, hanging out with friends, cute boys, baseball, gin
Dislikes: Sandwiches, stupid people, cyclists that ride side by side in bike lanes yakking to each other taking up my road space, Justin Bieber
About me: Single Canadian girl who's been lurking on the site for a while just looking for my little piece of happiness in life.


----------



## fluffyandcute

Hey to all the new people!! Welcome!!


----------



## Surlysomething

shycanadianblonde said:


> Name: Ronda
> Age: 35
> Location: Kelowna, British Columbia
> Profession: Project Management
> Music: Anything but house
> Likes: Golf, gambling, hanging out with friends, cute boys, baseball, gin
> Dislikes: Sandwiches, stupid people, cyclists that ride side by side in bike lanes yakking to each other taking up my road space, Justin Bieber
> About me: Single Canadian girl who's been lurking on the site for a while just looking for my little piece of happiness in life.




*wave* Hi from Vancouver...and welcome. Post lots!


----------



## Anm4521

Hello. My names Ali. 24 years old from Tucson AZ. Been a lurker for a while. Thought I'd finally introduce myself and show my face.


----------



## 123Superpro

Greetings to your community, I'm an 18 year old male with an interest in larger females. I don't know if you'd class me as an FA or whatever (I'm not really knowledgeable about all the terminology) but I figure I'd make it clear that my fetish mainly composes of an interest in chubbier girls, but not obese.
I don't want to sound insulting, but that's my interest, and I thought this forum would be a cool place to post.
I'm interested in writing short pieces that relate to my interests about weight, and I've mainly signed up to post them, and get positive comments if possible. I'l submit them in the Library section, if you're interested, feel free to give them a read!


----------



## AmberRyane

:kiss2: Hello I am amber rayne, I just started getting in touch with my bbw diva side. I have always been told I have a beautiful face and personality to bad the body didn't match. Well after finding a man who truely loves me for myself and marry him. I started to notice many men felt this way about me so my attitude changed and I realized I am a sexy girl. I am curently a web performer and would love to get into bbw modeling !!!!:wubu:


----------



## Taliesin3927

Hi there! Joined about a month ago, but thought I'd formerly introduce myself

Name ~ Jim
Age ~ 26
Profession ~ returning student with hopes of tech writing career
Location ~ Upstate NY
Likes ~ music, technology (from any era), science, philosophy, learning, reading, writing and calligraphy, deviants, savants/auties/aspies, intelligence (smart geeky girls are soooo sexy)
Dislikes ~ modernity, materialism, idiocy, sheople, preps, "reality", social norms, fascism, "democracy"

About me ~ I'm different, and I like it! The world simultaneously confuses and amuses me. I like big words, and often come across as overly formal. I don't bite, but I do take a nibble here and there .

I'd be glad to post a picture, but I'm unfamiliar as to the method of uploading. Peace out!


----------



## phosgene5

Just to say hello to you all.

I would say I have something in common with you guys in as much as I have an appreciation for the fuller figure.

I sometimes say to partner that it would be nice to see a little more of her so to speak. At the moment she sports a nice little Christmas tummy, alas some thing the new years resolutions will probably put pay to.

Hope you all have a good new year,

Regards

Jon


----------



## Aust99

Welcome to the new people... Happy new year too.


----------



## posthuman

Hello, board. Let's see... I'm 23, a guy, kind of a dork, a student, fresh out of what will hopefully be the last closeted relationship I have. 

I've been into big girls for about as long as I can remember, but I've only been straight about it once. As a result, my love life's been kind of eggshell-tready-unfulfilly, so I'm kind of hoping that joining these boards and becoming more open about it will lead to a better year for me. Happy new year and all that.


----------



## ranebo

Hi! I've belonged for awhile and I've just been way too shy to post. But I decided to get over it and introduce myself. I'm 25, female, gay, FA. I'm a spa manager and hope to one day have my own spa. I guess a big reason it took me so long to post is it's only been recently that I've stopped being ashamed and fighting what I like. I come from a super fitness obsessed family and I'm really into that myself. So admitting that this is what I love and attracted to, took way too long. But I'm sick of pretending to be someone I'm not.


----------



## Knox91

Hello everyone! I recently joined and am excited to read the forum and share with everyone my experiences, desires and thoughts. Hopefully, I will make some new friends with such a great common interest. I am a happy, healthy, husband and father and have admired voluptuous women for as long as I can remember, and never had a problem with it. Thanks for reading and I hope to get to know some of you soon!


----------



## samuraiscott

Welcome New Folk!


----------



## BigWarmMan

Hi, I'm really brand new here. I've been "lurking" only as long as it has taken for my registration to get authorized. I'm extremely committal by nature, I guess-- so I don't see any reason not to jump in and confront things directly. so thanks to a brief, intensive Google search, here I am.

I have always been a big guy, and have spent my adult life trying to limit that fact. Recent events have forced me to confront and reassess my size issues. I'm sort of in the midst of an epiphany about this stuff, and I get the sense there's a lot of jargon I don't know, so I hope you'll forgive my ignorance and be patient with me if I come across as a big cliche at first. It's all new to me. 


I think what I'm hoping to find here is a community of sympathetic people who know more about what's been happening to me than I do-- folks who can help me learn and cope. Can anyone tell me where to start? What do I need to learn/do to be part of this world? Is this forum an appropriate place to write about what's been happening to me the last few months, and get some constructive feedback/guidance?


----------



## FA_wro

So let me be the first to introduce myself in 2011, at least in the GMT+1 timezone. ;-)

I've been a member before but I guess I lost my credentials so I signed up again. Why? I don't know, I lurked on the forums even without my credentials for a while.

I live in the south of Poland, though I have moved around the world throughout my life. I dig big gals, am a big bloke myslef and I do not dig big gals and blokes who whinge and complain how shitty the world around them is, 'cause as a matter of fact it isn't and those that get the shit end of the stick are generally those that choose and/or allow the shit end of the stick to be presented to them. <---- now that was a pretty far out compounded sentence if I say so myself 

I ain't a Yankee but if I were I'd vote Republican. Come and hate me. 

We had a homeparty for new year's this year, the guests have left for the most part and I'm checking the internets 'cause somebody approved my Dims membership. ;-) Oh yeah, I'm fucking wasted and wish you all a great 2011.


----------



## Famouslastwords

BigWarmMan said:


> Hi, I'm really brand new here. I've been "lurking" only as long as it has taken for my registration to get authorized. I'm extremely committal by nature, I guess-- so I don't see any reason not to jump in and confront things directly. so thanks to a brief, intensive Google search, here I am.
> 
> I have always been a big guy, and have spent my adult life trying to limit that fact. Recent events have forced me to confront and reassess my size issues. I'm sort of in the midst of an epiphany about this stuff, and I get the sense there's a lot of jargon I don't know, so I hope you'll forgive my ignorance and be patient with me if I come across as a big cliche at first. It's all new to me.
> 
> 
> I think what I'm hoping to find here is a community of sympathetic people who know more about what's been happening to me than I do-- folks who can help me learn and cope. Can anyone tell me where to start? What do I need to learn/do to be part of this world? Is this forum an appropriate place to write about what's been happening to me the last few months, and get some constructive feedback/guidance?



Try the stickies at the top of each of the forums and/or the search functions to start. Those are always good places to start. When you're done there then try making a new thread if no thread exists about the issue you want to discuss. But remember it's always best to try posting in a thread that exists already before making a new thread so try searching different terms and different combinations.


----------



## BigWarmMan

Famouslastwords said:


> Try the stickies at the top of each of the forums and/or the search functions to start. Those are always good places to start. When you're done there then try making a new thread if no thread exists about the issue you want to discuss. But remember it's always best to try posting in a thread that exists already before making a new thread so try searching different terms and different combinations.



Thanks FamousLastWords! I don't know what the stickies you mentioned are, yet. I'm probably just too unobservant. I will look again. What is their function?

As for posting, I don't know if I have anything terribly worthwhile to contribute, yet. So far I'm mostly browsing and learning. But your helpful response was very kind and made me feel quite welcome. Thank you.


----------



## Famouslastwords

BigWarmMan said:


> Thanks FamousLastWords! I don't know what the stickies you mentioned are, yet. I'm probably just too unobservant. I will look again. What is their function?
> 
> As for posting, I don't know if I have anything terribly worthwhile to contribute, yet. So far I'm mostly browsing and learning. But your helpful response was very kind and made me feel quite welcome. Thank you.



Stickies are threads at the top of each forum, they usually say Sticky: then the thread title.


----------



## MetalBob

Hi all!! new here so I thought I should introduce myself

name: Bob
Age: 39
Music: Metal,classic rock,punk
likes: Girls with curves(I am an FA so I had to say it)sports(football,hockey, and nascar),cooking,cars,video games
dislikes: soccer, skinny girls,fake people,closed mindedness.


----------



## staceysmith

Name: Christine
Age: Twenty
Location: Metro-Detroit, MI
Profession: Student. 
Music: Most everything. 
Likes: Going on little adventures, tumblr.com, baking delicious things, my lovely little 2011 Lime Squeeze Ford Fiesta, things involving zombies, and the History & Travel channels. xD
Dislikes: Ignorance.
About me: I'm in a semi-long-distance relationship with "The Orange Mage." I'm going for a Associate in Applied Science (Photographic Technology), for now. (Here's some of my work).


----------



## stokedfa

Hello Dimensions,

I'm StokedFA, some of you might know me from LTC, but for everyone else, hi!. Anyway, I've been lurking on Dimensions for about 10 years or so now. This was one of the first sites I found when I was exploring my sexuality and realizing my attraction to fat girls. It took me years to get comfortable with my preferences, but I am now a proud FA. I feel its only right to finally come back and post on here, hopefully I can help someone else feel comfortable in their own skin, like many of you helped me. 

Ok, I'm done with my little speech. Here's some information about me,
My real name is Kevin, 24 years old, I live in the East Bay Area, went to college in San Diego, have a BA in Sociology, like to write and play music, workout and enjoy the simple pleasures in life. And of course, I like big girls, from chubby to supersized, I love 'em all! If you have any other questions, feel free to ask


----------



## iLoveLife

*Name:* James
*Age:* 28
*Location:* California 
*Profession:* Student
*Music:* I love Underground Hip-Hop, but I like everything else
*Likes:* Traveling, Sports, Movies, Poker, want to learn to dance
*Dislikes:* Negative People
*About me:* A single, shy and quiet guy looking for some new friends
*Picture:* 

View attachment meeh.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

iLoveLife said:


> *Name:* James
> *Age:* 28
> *Location:* California
> *Profession:* Student
> *Music:* I love Underground Hip-Hop, but I like everything else
> *Likes:* Traveling, Sports, Movies, Poker, want to learn to dance
> *Dislikes:* Negative People
> *About me:* A single, shy and quiet guy looking for some new friends
> *Picture:*



Welcome fellow Californian! I think it's funny you say you are "single, shy, and quiet" and then have a pic of you rocking out as a party animal. 

Hope you find your niche here!


----------



## Paul

Christine,

Your photography is amazingly beautiful. Are the pictures of abandoned factories from the Detroit area? You have managed to capture the sadness of the decline in manufacturing in the automobile industry. You have a future in photography. I hope to see more of your photography.

Oh btw you are pretty as well.



staceysmith said:


> Name: Christine
> Age: Twenty
> Location: Metro-Detroit, MI
> Profession: Student.
> Music: Most everything.
> Likes: Going on little adventures, tumblr.com, baking delicious things, my lovely little 2011 Lime Squeeze Ford Fiesta, things involving zombies, and the History & Travel channels. xD
> Dislikes: Ignorance.
> About me: I'm in a semi-long-distance relationship with "The Orange Mage." I'm going for a Associate in Applied Science (Photographic Technology), for now. (Here's some of my work).


----------



## LanceyPants

Name: Lance
Age: Twenty-Uno
Location: Texas
Profession: Student. 
Music: Mostly everything. Sometimes I like fast beats, other times I like em' slow.
Likes: To be the center of attention, tennis, running really fast, making myself pass out, watch funny TV series and movies, quote said funny TV series and movies, kissin', and using apostrophes because of my accent.
Dislikes: Ignorance.
About me: All in all I'm pretty swell guy. 

View attachment 9016_159784231413_528321413_3562198_1374955_n.jpg


----------



## Aust99

LanceyPants said:


> Name: Lance
> Age: Twenty-Uno
> Location: Texas
> Profession: Student.
> Music: Mostly everything. Sometimes I like fast beats, other times I like em' slow.
> Likes: To be the center of attention, tennis, running really fast, making myself pass out, watch funny TV series and movies, quote said funny TV series and movies, kissin', and using apostrophes because of my accent.
> Dislikes: Ignorance.
> About me: All in all I'm pretty swell guy.



Well hello cuteness!!


----------



## Alicia33

fluffyandcute said:


> Name: Amy
> Age: 37
> Location: Tennessee
> Profession: Mommy
> Music: 80's & Hair Bands...Rock & Roll
> Likes: Anything pink
> Dislikes: Backstabbers!!
> About me: I am just a BBW that loves to dress up and be myself. I love to be girly :wubu:



I am from Tennessee to! Hello and welcome


----------



## staceysmith

Paul said:


> Christine,
> 
> Your photography is amazingly beautiful. Are the pictures of abandoned factories from the Detroit area? You have managed to capture the sadness of the decline in manufacturing in the automobile industry. You have a future in photography. I hope to see more of your photography.
> 
> Oh btw you are pretty as well.




Thank you very much Paul! Mostly abandoned/torn down places. The ones labeled "Regal Warehouse" and "Facade of the Packard Plant" are obviously the old Packard/Studebaker plant in Detroit. The others are a home (I believe) that Wayne State University has torn down to make room for more a meeting hall, as well as a little random abandoned (mini) factory in the town next to mine 

xD And thank you.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Hiya new people - I'd quote you all individually but there's suddenly a lot of you. :shocked:

And mighty interesting you all look too!


----------



## Bananaspills

Hello everyone! I've lurked for a couple of months and finally decided to introduce myself 

Name: Anna
Age: Thirty one (gasp!)
Location: Devon, UK
Profession: Stay-at-home-mum.
Music: Various... Beatles, Belle and Sebastian, Beautiful South, MercyMe.
Likes: Playing with my children, animals, Terry Pratchett, House MD, languages, dark chocolate, singing.
About me: I'm a nerdy child-at-heart who loves being silly and being looked after  I've been with my wonderful DH :wubu:for an amazing 8 years and we have 3 children, 2 cats and a puppy... It's a madhouse around here! I'm prone to getting really interested in various random things and spending a stupid amount of time online learning everything about them. Oh yes, I'm originally from Greece, 5' 9" and about 330 lbs (my scales and I aren't talking.) Did I mention I'm nerdy?












And a gratuitus picture of my pup Bingo


----------



## Tad

Welcome to all the newcomers!

Bananaspills, I especially like your user name, description, and gorgeous pup!


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome to Dimensions all nooblets.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Bananaspills said:


> Hello everyone! I've lurked for a couple of months and finally decided to introduce myself
> 
> Name: Anna
> Age: Thirty one (gasp!)
> Location: Devon, UK
> Profession: Stay-at-home-mum.
> Music: Various... Beatles, Belle and Sebastian, Beautiful South, MercyMe.
> Likes: Playing with my children, animals, Terry Pratchett, House MD, languages, dark chocolate, singing.
> About me: I'm a nerdy child-at-heart who loves being silly and being looked after  I've been with my wonderful DH :wubu:for an amazing 8 years and we have 3 children, 2 cats and a puppy... It's a madhouse around here! I'm prone to getting really interested in various random things and spending a stupid amount of time online learning everything about them. Oh yes, I'm originally from Greece, 5' 9" and about 330 lbs (my scales and I aren't talking.) Did I mention I'm nerdy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a gratuitus picture of my pup Bingo



wow your such a cutie.:smitten::wubu:


----------



## Sairen

Hello everyone ~ I usually keep fairly quiet, but I thought I'd at least say hi since I'm new here.

I'm pleased to make your acquaintances, and I hope everyone is having a great New Year.


----------



## ilovewomen

name you can call me jess
age i'm a young one, 18
Location Australia
Music I have very broad taste, i have broad taste in everything

I joined this forum a while ago and i have been lurking for a little while, thought i would finally get around to introducing myself, I don't particularly like the term FA i don't know why, i admire women of all shapes and sizes but i have known for a while that i have a thing for larger girls. To be honest i feel a little embarassed about it (i know that's a bit of a sin around here) but i am still very much still inside the FA closet. i joined because i wanted to understand a bit more about the community and i guess i wanted to know that i am not alone with my preference. if at any stage somebody wants to have a chat with me just to talk about it, just pm me i'd love to talk to someone about it all.


----------



## Kat

Hi everyone, i decided to introduce myself after lurking for a while...

Name: Kat
Age: 31
Location: Germany
Profession: occupational therapist
Music: rock'n roll, rock, punk, psychobilly, 80s stuff like Madness, The Smiths, Depeche Mode...
Likes: fashion, shopping, tattoos, laziness , ice cream, HIMYM, books by John Irving, tall guys :wubu:
Dislikes: raisins, 95% of chart music, sports
About me: BBW, single, tattooed, kinda girly-girl with a weird sense of humor


----------



## NomadicFA

Hi Everyone,

I am so pleased to have been introduced to this special place.
My name is Dan and I live in the south of England.
My career takes me all over the world. 
I have been attracted to curvier girls/women from the beginings of puberty.
I'm hoping to make lots of new friends and have plenty of laughs.
I'm 5'9", 180 and 50.

Best wishes to all for 2011 "May life smile on you"


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Howdy to all you new ones! Make yourselves comfortable here


----------



## AmazingAmy

Guten tag newbs! :happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

NomadicFA said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am so pleased to have been introduced to this special place.
> My name is Dan and I live in the south of England.
> My career takes me all over the world.
> I have been attracted to curvier girls/women from the beginings of puberty.
> I'm hoping to make lots of new friends and have plenty of laughs.
> I'm 5'9", 180 and 50.
> 
> Best wishes to all for 2011 "May life smile on you"



DAN!!!! Welcome!!! It's so good to see you on the boards!!!!


----------



## Myn

I wouldn't worry so much about that 50, Dan. Getting there is better than the alternative, right?


----------



## evilvampire

Kat said:


> Hi everyone, i decided to introduce myself after lurking for a while...
> 
> Name: Kat
> Age: 31
> Location: Germany
> Profession: occupational therapist
> Music: rock'n roll, rock, punk, psychobilly, 80s stuff like Madness, The Smiths, Depeche Mode...
> Likes: fashion, shopping, tattoos, laziness , ice cream, HIMYM, books by John Irving, tall guys :wubu:
> Dislikes: raisins, 95% of chart music, sports
> About me: BBW, single, tattooed, kinda girly-girl with a weird sense of humor



Whats up Kat?!?! Velcome to Dims  heh


----------



## Paul

Kat,

You are a very lovely woman.



Kat said:


> Hi everyone, i decided to introduce myself after lurking for a while...
> 
> Name: Kat
> Age: 31
> Location: Germany
> Profession: occupational therapist
> Music: rock'n roll, rock, punk, psychobilly, 80s stuff like Madness, The Smiths, Depeche Mode...
> Likes: fashion, shopping, tattoos, laziness , ice cream, HIMYM, books by John Irving, tall guys :wubu:
> Dislikes: raisins, 95% of chart music, sports
> About me: BBW, single, tattooed, kinda girly-girl with a weird sense of humor


----------



## WVMountainrear

Hello, all! I joined just yesterday after a friend suggested I give this site a look. I'm 32, from West Virginia, and I'm an attorney. Be gentle and go easy on me...I'm a total newbie. :batting:


----------



## imfree

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome to Dimensions all newcomers.


----------



## imfree

lovelylady78 said:


> Hello, all! I joined just yesterday after a friend suggested I give this site a look. I'm 32, from West Virginia, and I'm an attorney. Be gentle and go easy on me...I'm a total newbie. :batting:



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Counselor.


----------



## WVMountainrear

imfree said:


> Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Counselor.



And my name is Cheryl. I guess that should have been the first thing I included. :blush: 

Thank you for the kind welcome.


----------



## Isa

A big welcome to the latest batch of Newbie!


----------



## bigguyDK

Hi Everyone,

Name: G
Age: 37
Location: Denmark, Europe
Profession: Engineering Technician
Music: Rock, Heavy Metal, Blues
Likes: Video Games, Motorsports, My Motorcycle, Good Food, and alot more
Dislikes: Arrogance

Picture of me in Rome, Italy
The Picture is a few years old, but i look about the same. 

View attachment mig3.JPG


----------



## imfree

bigguyDK said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Name: G
> Age: 37
> Location: Denmark, Europe
> Profession: Engineering Technician
> Music: Rock, Heavy Metal, Blues
> Likes: Video Games, Motorsports, My Motorcycle, Good Food, and alot more
> Dislikes: Arrogance
> 
> Picture of me in Rome, Italy
> The Picture is a few years old, but i look about the same.



Welcome to Dimensions Forums. 



I was an Electronic Tech for about 30 years until I became disabled, now I'm an Engineering Hobbyist.:happy:


----------



## Cactus

Hello!

After lurking for quite some time, I've decided to officially join the Dimensions Community. I'm 22 and just graduated college a few weeks ago. I'm in that awkward unemployed and living with your parents phase, but I hope to have that worked out shortly . I'm a geeky audiophile who enjoys acts of hyper-masculinity, dry humor, guns, being lazy and refusing to mature, and other things that rebellious twenty-somethings dig. I've known that I was ga-ga over super sized ladies ever since I got over my phobia of cooties.

Since this is the "show your face" thread, I'll include a pic of myself looking stoic and using brand names to express my personality. I look forward to chatting with all of you! 

View attachment DSC_1121_small.JPG


----------



## Alaskanangel

Hi Everyone,

I am new here.

Name: Amy
Age: 39
Location:Wasilla, Alaska
Profession:Business Owner-House Cleaning
Music:All kinds but not much into rap
Likes:Gaining weight, reading, singing, watching TV, Mowing the grass, spending time with my family, doing church activities, I love cooking, I love eating too
Dislikes: Being lied to, exercising-it hurts and does not promote weight gain, dodging kids while cleaning, mean people

I hope to meet some great people here. I like what I see so far.

Peace,

Amy


----------



## imfree

Cactus said:


> Hello!
> 
> After lurking for quite some time, I've decided to officially join the Dimensions Community. I'm 22 and just graduated college a few weeks ago. I'm in that awkward unemployed and living with your parents phase, but I hope to have that worked out shortly . I'm a geeky audiophile who enjoys acts of hyper-masculinity, dry humor, guns, being lazy and refusing to mature, and other things that rebellious twenty-somethings dig. I've known that I was ga-ga over super sized ladies ever since I got over my phobia of cooties.
> 
> Since this is the "show your face" thread, I'll include a pic of myself looking stoic and using brand names to express my personality. I look forward to chatting with all of you!





Alaskanangel said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new here.
> 
> Name: Amy
> Age: 39
> Location:Wasilla, Alaska
> Profession:Business Owner-House Cleaning
> Music:All kinds but not much into rap
> Likes:Gaining weight, reading, singing, watching TV, Mowing the grass, spending time with my family, doing church activities, I love cooking, I love eating too
> Dislikes: Being lied to, exercising-it hurts and does not promote weight gain, dodging kids while cleaning, mean people
> 
> I hope to meet some great people here. I like what I see so far.
> 
> Peace,
> 
> Amy



Hi and welcome to Dimensions Forums, new Guys. I'm a 55 year old who's been known to gain and is known world-wide as an Electronics/Audio/Video/VLF Natural Radio Geek


----------



## Bananaspills

Hello fellow noobs, and welcome!

Dan, my husband's from Dorset!


----------



## imfree

Bananaspills said:


> Hello fellow noobs, and welcome!
> 
> Dan, my husband's from Dorset!



In regard to your question, Ma'me, I'm rather green because I'm a well-known ChiaHead in these forums. (ChiaGrin)


----------



## bountyhunter18657

Well hello, I guess it's about time I showed my face around here. Now that I have my pics up. 

So this forum(s) is for people of size and their admirers. I guess I'm both I'm not a huge guy, I'd rather think of myself as substantial. Yess I could loose 30 pounds, but then I'd be at risk of gaining back the 30 plus more... Ugh... 

So I'm a big fella but in a Dan Connor sort of way you know John Goodman... Co-workers refer to me at times as Shrek, and I take it as a point of pride.

speaking for myself... I can honestly say I've never been attracted to thin women, cosmo-girls, or those Hollywood Model types. I'm sure most of them are nice enough, and of course I respect them. But much to my mothers shagrin... I could not sustain a relaionship with a thin woman... I have always dated, looked at was interisted in and finally married a woman of size. 

I can not begin to explain the benefits of a substantial woman. It's something thats inside, something that just feels right on every level.

I believe Freddy Mercury said it best "Fat Bottom Girls make the rockin world go round"

So this is my intro.

I could go into the much more personal stuff but I'll just leave a brief list of stuff I like...

My Bass Guitar
Science Fiction
Nikola Tesla
Anime
Movies
Bounty Hunting
Private Security
Swimming
My Son
My Wife
Ska / Punk Music
Old Music Videos


Talk to Ya'll soon.


----------



## fluffyandcute

Hello and welcome!!


----------



## ATXBBW

Name: Maggie
Age: 44
Location: Texas
Profession: Clerical
Music: most types except death metal and gangsta rap. Not wild about new country either.
Likes: Spending time with my kids, reading, walking, watching moveis, museums, enjoying the occasional margarita or three 
About me: Mother of two, in open marriage. Fat (~265) but not sure what qualifies as SSBBW. Don't want to get any bigger (my knees hurt as it is), but not really doing anything to get any smaller. Completely fascinated by this website; I came here to research bras, and discovered a whole 'nother world where people admire back fat--back fat! One of the reasons I wear baggy clothes! It's amazing and liberating. 

Hello! 

View attachment tn.jpg


----------



## Bananaspills

Welcome Maggie, sounds like we enjoy similar things... And I feel/felt the same way about Dims when I first got on here a couple of months ago!


----------



## nicholas

hello...i'm new here. I've had an interest in larger women for a while now. I'm interested in community, friendship and relationship...thanks for having me,

paul


----------



## exponder

Not much on pictures, but here ya go. 

View attachment webcam011111-1829-36.jpg


----------



## ATXBBW

Bananaspills said:


> Welcome Maggie, sounds like we enjoy similar things... And I feel/felt the same way about Dims when I first got on here a couple of months ago!



Hi, Bananaspills, and thanks for the welcome! I love your glasses; I need to get new ones, and yours are really cool!

Maggie


----------



## imfree

ATXBBW said:


> Name: Maggie
> Age: 44
> Location: Texas
> Profession: Clerical
> Music: most types except death metal and gangsta rap. Not wild about new country either.
> Likes: Spending time with my kids, reading, walking, watching moveis, museums, enjoying the occasional margarita or three
> About me: Mother of two, in open marriage. Fat (~265) but not sure what qualifies as SSBBW. Don't want to get any bigger (my knees hurt as it is), but not really doing anything to get any smaller. Completely fascinated by this website; I came here to research bras, and discovered a whole 'nother world where people admire back fat--back fat! One of the reasons I wear baggy clothes! It's amazing and liberating.
> 
> Hello!



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, glad you like what you see!


----------



## KingColt

Cactus said:


> Hello!
> 
> After lurking for quite some time, I've decided to officially join the Dimensions Community. I'm 22 and just graduated college a few weeks ago. I'm in that awkward unemployed and living with your parents phase, but I hope to have that worked out shortly . I'm a geeky audiophile who enjoys acts of hyper-masculinity, dry humor, guns, being lazy and refusing to mature, and other things that rebellious twenty-somethings dig. I've known that I was ga-ga over super sized ladies ever since I got over my phobia of cooties.
> 
> Since this is the "show your face" thread, I'll include a pic of myself looking stoic and using brand names to express my personality. I look forward to chatting with all of you!



probably the most entertaining introduction I´ve read. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Famouslastwords

ATXBBW said:


> Name: Maggie
> Age: 44
> Location: Texas
> Profession: Clerical
> Music: most types except death metal and gangsta rap. Not wild about new country either.
> Likes: Spending time with my kids, reading, walking, watching moveis, museums, enjoying the occasional margarita or three
> About me: Mother of two, in open marriage. Fat (~265) but not sure what qualifies as SSBBW. Don't want to get any bigger (my knees hurt as it is), but not really doing anything to get any smaller. Completely fascinated by this website; I came here to research bras, and discovered a whole 'nother world where people admire back fat--back fat! One of the reasons I wear baggy clothes! It's amazing and liberating.
> 
> Hello!



Hello, Maggie, I noticed you have madmen'd yourself as many of the women on dims have. That's totally awesome and makes you cool in my book (even though I've never watched the show my bf loves it.)

Also ssbbws are typically 350-400+ pounds depending on height.


----------



## WomanlyHips

exponder said:


> Not much on pictures, but here ya go.



Your eyes are amazing...


----------



## ATXBBW

Famouslastwords said:


> Hello, Maggie, I noticed you have madmen'd yourself as many of the women on dims have. That's totally awesome and makes you cool in my book (even though I've never watched the show my bf loves it.)
> 
> Also ssbbws are typically 350-400+ pounds depending on height.




Thanks, Famous Last Words--I see you're "Mad" yourself--nice! I've never watched the show, either, but I love the look of it. And I wish I had that incredible hourglass shape like that redhead on the show (whose name escapes me), but no, I'm an "apple". 

Thanks for the SSBBW clarification!

Maggie


----------



## ATXBBW

imfree said:


> Welcome to Dimensions Forums, glad you like what you see!



Thanks, imfree! I've been spending waaaayyy too much time on here the past few days, but there's a lot to see!

Maggie


----------



## ATXBBW

WomanlyHips said:


> Your eyes are amazing...




Ditto on that--they're positively riveting.

Maggie


----------



## Pet Sounds

ATXBBW said:


> Ditto on that--they're positively riveting.
> 
> Maggie



They are riveting, but they belong to Lucinda Williams.


----------



## exponder

Well, not familiar with Lucinda Williams, but thank you


----------



## CastingPearls

Lucinda Williams is WomanlyHips' avatar. 
I think there's a miscommunication somewhere. LOL


----------



## ATXBBW

Pet Sounds said:


> They are riveting, but they belong to Lucinda Williams.



LOL, I wasn't hitting on him; just complimenting his eyes! 

Maggie


----------



## WomanlyHips

My avatar is of Lucinda Williams, she's my all time favorite, but I actually meant Exponder's eyes...

Hope this clears up any confusion


----------



## matty81

Name: Matt 
Age: 29
Location: Barnsley, Yorkshire, UK
Profession: Marketing
Music: Very varied, Biffy Clyro, Kings of Leon. Most Rock but lurve my dance music too.
Likes: Socialising, Having a good old bevvy! Good food
About me: Hello....... just a regular fella from a small town. 

Matt :bow: 

View attachment 59158_103227303073321_100001581548611_24435_7414567_n.jpg


----------



## Pet Sounds

WomanlyHips said:


> My avatar is of Lucinda Williams, she's my all time favorite, but I actually meant Exponder's eyes...
> 
> Hope this clears up any confusion



I'm sorry; I misread your post. I love Lucinda Williams, too, and Little Honey's a great album (aren't they all?).


----------



## NomadicFA

BigBeautifulMe said:


> DAN!!!! Welcome!!! It's so good to see you on the boards!!!!



BigBeautifulMe, So great to be welcomed by you, that evening at 'Rio' is an abiding memory of NJ, especially the gorgeous company.:eat2:

Thanks x


----------



## NomadicFA

Myn said:


> I wouldn't worry so much about that 50, Dan. Getting there is better than the alternative, right?



Hi Myn, Yeh, you're right and I think I had a great time getting here too!

Thanks, Dan.


----------



## NomadicFA

Bananaspills said:


> Hello fellow noobs, and welcome!
> 
> Dan, my husband's from Dorset!



Hi Anna, Gorgeous mum from Devon. I'm sure Dorset is a hot bed of FA's, there seems to be few single BBW's here, plenty with their partners, do you think I should migrate? Would Devon improve my odds?

Dan x


----------



## Awesomepossum

Hey! I'm new here and figured what better place to start than an introduction, so here goes nothing...

Location: California, US
Favorite color: Red
Sex: yes!, jk male 
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 195
Age: 18
Favorite place in the world: Kona, Hawaii 
Interested in: BBW's  

That's just about it I might tell you guys more as I post around, so keep an eye out for the new kid in town  lol


----------



## WomanlyHips

Pet Sounds said:


> I'm sorry; I misread your post. I love Lucinda Williams, too, and Little Honey's a great album (aren't they all?).



Not a sorry thing! Yeah, she's definately one of my faves, I'm pretty partial to World Without Tears. She's a great live show, I'm hoping she'll be coming back to Dallas soon. That's my hope, anyway!


----------



## WomanlyHips

matty81 said:


> Name: Matt
> Age: 29
> Location: Barnsley, Yorkshire, UK
> Profession: Marketing
> Music: Very varied, Biffy Clyro, Kings of Leon. Most Rock but lurve my dance music too.
> Likes: Socialising, Having a good old bevvy! Good food
> About me: Hello....... just a regular fella from a small town.
> 
> Matt :bow:



Cute, welcome!


----------



## BlueDrewTN

hello everyone. i am a gainer (gwm) into encouraging, and padding. I've been a part of other online forums since 1995 or 1996. Moderator of DHTnGutGroup, and Temp-Mod of other yahoo groups geared for Male Padders. i am a guy who pads to be a bigger guy, though i do know of some men who pad to be BBW/SsBBW. I have no videos, but I do have an archive of photos that show the gaining progress as well as the different padding, going from this pas weekend all the way back to 1997. glad to be here, glad to know there are others out there. 
-BDTn/Drew


----------



## Bananaspills

NomadicFA said:


> Hi Anna, Gorgeous mum from Devon. I'm sure Dorset is a hot bed of FA's, there seems to be few single BBW's here, plenty with their partners, do you think I should migrate? Would Devon improve my odds?
> 
> Dan x


Do you know, I don't think I've noticed any more here than in Dorset... Surprising really. You'd think all those cream teas would help! :eat2::eat1::eat2:


----------



## big_lad27

Just found this site, thought I would make my first post and introduce myself a little :blush:

Name: Barney
Age: 27
Location: North East England
Profession: Web/Graphic Designer
Music: Rap, Hip-Hop and Heavy Metal
Likes: Darts, paintballing, my xbox, skating, family guy, south park
Dislikes: Nightclubs, dance music 
About me: Ask and you shall find out 

pic is in black and white as I look better this way lol


----------



## Aust99

big_lad27 said:


> Just found this site, thought I would make my first post and introduce myself a little :blush:
> 
> Name: Barney
> Age: 27
> Location: North East England
> Profession: Web/Graphic Designer
> Music: Rap, Hip-Hop and Heavy Metal
> Likes: Darts, paintballing, my xbox, skating, family guy, south park
> Dislikes: Nightclubs, dance music
> About me: Ask and you shall find out
> 
> pic is in black and white as I look better this way lol



Welcome welcome welcome!!! Post often (pics too ) and I hope you enjoy yourself Barney... 



:kiss2:


----------



## Surlysomething

big_lad27 said:


> Just found this site, thought I would make my first post and introduce myself a little :blush:
> 
> Name: Barney
> Age: 27
> Location: North East England
> Profession: Web/Graphic Designer
> Music: Rap, Hip-Hop and Heavy Metal
> Likes: Darts, paintballing, my xbox, skating, family guy, south park
> Dislikes: Nightclubs, dance music
> About me: Ask and you shall find out
> 
> pic is in black and white as I look better this way lol


 
Cute, cute, cute! Welcome to the site.


----------



## AmazingAmy

matty81 said:


> Name: Matt
> Age: 29
> Location: Barnsley, Yorkshire, UK
> Profession: Marketing
> Music: Very varied, Biffy Clyro, Kings of Leon. Most Rock but lurve my dance music too.
> Likes: Socialising, Having a good old bevvy! Good food
> About me: Hello....... just a regular fella from a small town.
> 
> Matt :bow:





big_lad27 said:


> Just found this site, thought I would make my first post and introduce myself a little :blush:
> 
> Name: Barney
> Age: 27
> Location: North East England
> Profession: Web/Graphic Designer
> Music: Rap, Hip-Hop and Heavy Metal
> Likes: Darts, paintballing, my xbox, skating, family guy, south park
> Dislikes: Nightclubs, dance music
> About me: Ask and you shall find out
> 
> pic is in black and white as I look better this way lol



Hello to all the newbies, but a _big _hello in particular to you two fellow Brits! It's nice to see some more of us among the Yanks and Aussies. 

Ditto to what Aust said - post often, and with pics! Also check out the UK threads in the 'Europe' location boards. You'll find more of us there.


----------



## dudley100

Hi, new here and can't seem to add any pictures or anything, so....hello.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Hi everyone! I'm new here, and excited to find this community. Just thought I'd introduce myself. 

Name: Cristina
Age: 21
Location: Dallas, Texas 
Profession: Boring jesk job
Music: Indie, Folk, Rock (Andrew Belle, The National, Bright Eyes, The Decemberists...that kinda stuff)
Likes: High heels, Road trips, Freshly pressed sheets
Dislikes: Sudden weather changes, .9 mm lead, ants
About me: I'm friendly, and not defined by my weight. I like to read the news, and gossip mags. I'm pretty much a walking contradiction. I'm 6'1, but wear heels every day. I also really enjoy mosh pits. 


It's me!


----------



## WVMountainrear

Jeeshcristina said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here, and excited to find this community. Just thought I'd introduce myself.
> 
> Name: Cristina
> Age: 21
> Location: Dallas, Texas
> Profession: Boring jesk job
> Music: Indie, Folk, Rock (Andrew Belle, The National, Bright Eyes, The Decemberists...that kinda stuff)
> Likes: High heels, Road trips, Freshly pressed sheets
> Dislikes: Sudden weather changes, .9 mm lead, ants
> About me: I'm friendly, and not defined by my weight. I like to read the news, and gossip mags. I'm pretty much a walking contradiction. I'm 6'1, but wear heels every day. I also really enjoy mosh pits.
> 
> 
> It's me!




Very cool picture, Cristina. Welcome to Dimensions! I haven't been on here for very long either, but I find everyone to be very kind and approachable. I hope you have a similar experience.


----------



## hrd

just wanted to say quick hello and introduce myself a little - i'm a grad student (again); my ipod is mainly full of the beatles, alternative bands, bbt eps and a random assortment of films; my fave not-dead authors tend to be british (i suppose that goes for the already dead ones as well); and i'm a bit of a nomad, so i've lived a bunch of different places stateside and once overseas (loved it, so i wouldn't be surprised if i end up expatriating)


----------



## Oldtimer76

Welcome new members. Enjoy your time


----------



## PunkyGurly74

I just thought I would say hello as I lurked..

about me..

36, female, stuck in Ohio, history buff...and I have two doggies.

That's about it.

Good luck!


----------



## Dromond

PunkyGurly74 said:


> I just thought I would say hello as I lurked..
> 
> about me..
> 
> 36, female, stuck in Ohio, history buff...and I have two doggies.
> 
> That's about it.
> 
> Good luck!



Do my eyes deceive me? Are you the PunkyGurly from BBWPP? If the answer is yes... WELCOME TO DIMS!! I've missed you! :wubu:

If the answer is no, welcome anyway! LOL


----------



## imfree

Welcome to Dimensions Forums, new Guys.:bow:


----------



## robinalbertson73

Hello Everyone I am Robin from Northern Indiana. I like 4 wheeling, thunderstorms, the sound of frogs and crickets on a summer night, and tattoos. I am excited about joining this community hoping to make some great friends.


----------



## LovelyLiz

robinalbertson73 said:


> Hello Everyone I am Robin from Northern Indiana. I like 4 wheeling, thunderstorms, the sound of frogs and crickets on a summer night, and tattoos. I am excited about joining this community hoping to make some great friends.



Welcome, Robin! 

I have a question...what is 4-wheeling? I've heard of 3-wheeling, but I'm guessing 4-wheeling isn't just what I do in my Toyota...but it has 4 wheels!


----------



## robinalbertson73

mcbeth said:


> Welcome, Robin!
> 
> I have a question...what is 4-wheeling? I've heard of 3-wheeling, but I'm guessing 4-wheeling isn't just what I do in my Toyota...but it has 4 wheels!



LOL well, it's exactly like 3 wheeling but with one more wheel  ATV


----------



## Linda

PunkyGurly74 said:


> I just thought I would say hello as I lurked..
> 
> about me..
> 
> 36, female, stuck in Ohio, history buff...and I have two doggies.
> 
> That's about it.
> 
> Good luck!



Yay! More Ohio peeps. :happy: Welcome to Dims.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

mcbeth said:


> Welcome, Robin!
> 
> I have a question...what is 4-wheeling? I've heard of 3-wheeling, but I'm guessing 4-wheeling isn't just what I do in my Toyota...but it has 4 wheels!



The fourth wheel makes it _much_ more stable!


----------



## AmazingAmy

dudley100 said:


> Hi, new here and can't seem to add any pictures or anything, so....hello.



Welcome, Dudley! Check out the Info thread in the Main Board for picture help. 



Jeeshcristina said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here, and excited to find this community. Just thought I'd introduce myself.
> 
> Name: Cristina
> Age: 21
> Location: Dallas, Texas
> Profession: Boring jesk job
> Music: Indie, Folk, Rock (Andrew Belle, The National, Bright Eyes, The Decemberists...that kinda stuff)
> Likes: High heels, Road trips, Freshly pressed sheets
> Dislikes: Sudden weather changes, .9 mm lead, ants
> About me: I'm friendly, and not defined by my weight. I like to read the news, and gossip mags. I'm pretty much a walking contradiction. I'm 6'1, but wear heels every day. I also really enjoy mosh pits.



Beautiful picture, Cristina, and hello!



hrd said:


> just wanted to say quick hello and introduce myself a little - i'm a grad student (again); my ipod is mainly full of the beatles, alternative bands, bbt eps and a random assortment of films; my fave not-dead authors tend to be british (i suppose that goes for the already dead ones as well); and i'm a bit of a nomad, so i've lived a bunch of different places stateside and once overseas (loved it, so i wouldn't be surprised if i end up expatriating)



Howdy! Oooh, where have you lived? 



PunkyGurly74 said:


> I just thought I would say hello as I lurked..
> 
> about me..
> 
> 36, female, stuck in Ohio, history buff...and I have two doggies.
> 
> That's about it.
> 
> Good luck!



Heya Punky, welcome to Dims! I have two pooches too.



robinalbertson73 said:


> Hello Everyone I am Robin from Northern Indiana. I like 4 wheeling, thunderstorms, the sound of frogs and crickets on a summer night, and tattoos. I am excited about joining this community hoping to make some great friends.



Hi Robin, nice to have you!


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Dro - yes ...tis me. Alive and in the flesh...hehehe

And thank you everyone else


----------



## hrd

AmazingAmy said:


> Howdy! Oooh, where have you lived?



sometimes it seems everywhere, but that's only b/c i've moved around a bit - i think it averages to about every two years =) - i've lived all over the metro detroit area (yes, even detroit itself =)), in a chicago suburb, nyc/nj, boston, l.a. suburb, suburb of phoenix (for a really short time, though), stratford-on-avon (yes, shakespeare geek - and i could walk to the theatre in about 7 min - so miss that) and now i'm temporarily up in the middle of nowhere michigan - there's not really much to do here, particularly as it's winter in a tiny town, but i'm trying to finish out a degree and needed a place like this to be able to write without distraction - though once that's finished, who knows where i'll end up - i'm hoping by that time a few certain places will be hiring, so perhaps either back to stratford or maybe off to d.c., london or the canadian stratford - but it could be the middle of nowhere, and i could work with that - probably =)


----------



## Evidence Too

Just joined and wanted to say helloe to all

Western NY area
Male ADMIRER :eat2:
Typical Business Managerial/Professional work life
Interests are quiet, reading, music, and being of service to others

Glad to have found the community and joined! Thanks


----------



## robinalbertson73

Evidence Too said:


> Just joined and wanted to say helloe to all
> 
> Western NY area
> Male ADMIRER :eat2:
> Typical Business Managerial/Professional work life
> Interests are quiet, reading, music, and being of service to others
> 
> Glad to have found the community and joined! Thanks



Welcome Evidence Too


----------



## imfree

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~:happy:~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## rarepearman

im trying to figure out how to post my first thread having problems:doh:


----------



## Evidence Too

Thanks, a lovely welcome from a lovely woman! Enjoy your evening.


----------



## Gentleman Zombie

Just wanted to say hi and wish everyone a great day. 

Z


----------



## Tallulah

Hi everyone, saying hello from Kent. I've just joined this evening after a couple of weeks of lurking. It seems a really friendly place, so I'm looking forward to chatting to new people. And my apologies in advance; I'm almost I.T. illiterate, so am bound to post in places where I shouldn't!


----------



## AmazingAmy

Evidence Too said:


> Just joined and wanted to say helloe to all
> 
> Western NY area
> Male ADMIRER :eat2:
> Typical Business Managerial/Professional work life
> Interests are quiet, reading, music, and being of service to others
> 
> Glad to have found the community and joined! Thanks





Gentleman Zombie said:


> Just wanted to say hi and wish everyone a great day.
> 
> Z


Hey guys, welcome to Dims! :happy:




Tallulah said:


> Hi everyone, saying hello from Kent. I've just joined this evening after a couple of weeks of lurking. It seems a really friendly place, so I'm looking forward to chatting to new people. And my apologies in advance; I'm almost I.T. illiterate, so am bound to post in places where I shouldn't!


Woo another Brit! I'm from Staffordshire in the West Midlands, so a little out of the way from Kent, but you should check out the other Brits in the Europe board. We're from all over!


----------



## Tallulah

Woo another Brit! I'm from Staffordshire in the West Midlands, so a little out of the way from Kent, but you should check out the other Brits in the Europe board. We're from all over![/QUOTE]

I'm working my way through the pages day by day!


----------



## hegotgame88

Joined a long time ago but just now finding time to post. Here is my most recent picture from a wedding.......on the right red hair  Currently in the southern US just moved from Massachusetts 

View attachment 39697_149488151732364_100000135399143_488467_3114885_n.jpg


----------



## skinnybrit84

Hi anouther newbie here!

I am in San Francisco, CA having recently moved from England. Looking forward to getting to know people in the community


----------



## lalatx

hegotgame88 said:


> Joined a long time ago but just now finding time to post. Here is my most recent picture from a wedding.......on the right red hair  Currently in the southern US just moved from Massachusetts



Welcome to the boards and to the South.


----------



## LanceyPants

KitKat341990 said:


> Name: Katherine
> Age: 20
> Location: Shhhh secret
> Occupation: Student
> Music: Rock, Pop, Hip Hop
> Likes: Beach going to concerts
> Dislikes: Too many to list haha
> About me: I'm just a normal college girl, like to dance, party and talk to people. I love going to the beach and swimming. I'll admit I actually like to show off quite a bit. I'm not fat per se but I am definitely thick. I carry most of it in my thighs, hips and behind. I've gained but not on purpose. I mainly just like appreciation but if I get fatter whatever.
> 
> Me from September, I'll post photos in other threads later



DREAM GIRL!!!


----------



## saffronv

Hi everyone,

Name: Chari
Location: lil rock
height: 6'2
Likes: all manner of books, piercings, tattoos, video games, and koolaide
Dislikes: Spiders, things that look like spiders, spider webs, and intolerance

found this site a few days ago and love it  so many nice people and interesting topics. figured this was a good place to start....


----------



## Surlysomething

LanceyPants said:


> DREAM GIRL!!!


 

I think you have a case of The Necrotitis.


----------



## Twisty

Greetings all! New to this place.... although I'll wager not new to one or two faces on here..... been lured along to this place by a delectable damsel whose blushes I'll save by not naming. 

So, about moi. Tall, a bit weird, penchant for guyliner, bisexual, slightly Doctor Who-obsessed, 27, and an Englishman currently lost in Australia. Well.... not lost. Just in Australia. Always eager to encounter intriguing new people of all types, so don't be shy... I don't bite. (Shhhh..... I don't.....) 

XxX


----------



## Isa

Twisty said:


> Greetings all! New to this place.... although I'll wager not new to one or two faces on here..... been lured along to this place by a delectable damsel whose blushes I'll save by not naming.
> 
> So, about moi. Tall, a bit weird, penchant for guyliner, bisexual, slightly Doctor Who-obsessed, 27, and an Englishman currently lost in Australia. Well.... not lost. Just in Australia. Always eager to encounter intriguing new people of all types, so don't be shy... I don't bite. (Shhhh..... I don't.....)
> 
> XxX



Darling Twist is on Dim...now my internet life really is complete. Welcome aboard handsome, now start posting!


----------



## samuraiscott

Hi new folks!


----------



## Twisty

Isa said:


> Darling Twist is on Dim...now my internet life really is complete. Welcome aboard handsome, now start posting!



Heheheh! Well, what a delicious surprise to see you on here, too! Doubly glad I'm here now! 
XxX


----------



## mz_puss

Twisty said:


> Greetings all! New to this place.... although I'll wager not new to one or two faces on here..... been lured along to this place by a delectable damsel whose blushes I'll save by not naming.
> 
> So, about moi. Tall, a bit weird, penchant for guyliner, bisexual, slightly Doctor Who-obsessed, 27, and an Englishman currently lost in Australia. Well.... not lost. Just in Australia. Always eager to encounter intriguing new people of all types, so don't be shy... I don't bite. (Shhhh..... I don't.....)
> 
> XxX



Delectable damsel .....??? mmmm  

Welcome dear glad you joined


----------



## coriander

Oh gee, why not. I've been lurking for a while now, and at some point, I just had to stop being Le Creeper. 

So, hello to all.  I am not terribly fond of my given name, but I like the name Cori, so let's just go with that. 
I am 22, a Vancouverite, and am coupled up. I joined the forums primarily because I would like to learn more about fat acceptance/body positivity, and so on! I am currently contemplating how to bring some Fat Studies courses to the university I study at.

As for my photo, le voila, but do keep in mind that I don't usually look like this unless I am wearing makeup, have a crick in my neck, and am being seen through the eyes of a totally colour-blind person. Which is not usually the case. So, um yesh. 

*crickets chirping*

That's all I got right now, it's late. :blush:


----------



## VodkaDetox

Name: Shelese
Age: 20 (21 feb 21st wewt! lol) 
Location: California
Profession: Student
Music: Rock, Alternative, Indie, Metal well just about everything
Likes: Piercings, Tattoos, Anime, Music, Drinking, Sushi, Drawing, Kissing (and other things that goes along with kissing  hehe) Movies, TV, ahhh just alot of stuff
Dislikes: racism, closed minded people, diets (currently on one), and again.. alot more stuff lol
About me: I'm just a young girl that lives life to the beat of my own drum.. many call me weird, maybe a little off but i just like to think of myself as unique? lol.. anywho.. im extremely friendly amongst other things.. but im new here and i guess it would be nice to post a little about me before i started posting on other threads.. ^_^
picture:
aaaaaand thats a picture of me :batting: 

View attachment photoalbum_205485027_user38822206-1.jpg


----------



## Tad

Welcome to the burst of new posters!

And Coriander, always great to see more Canucks on here! There are a couple of Vancouverites around, one also a uni student (can always check out the Canada board to see who is local to you, if you are interested).


----------



## Surlysomething

coriander said:


> Oh gee, why not. I've been lurking for a while now, and at some point, I just had to stop being Le Creeper.
> 
> So, hello to all.  I am not terribly fond of my given name, but I like the name Cori, so let's just go with that.
> I am 22, a Vancouverite, and am coupled up. I joined the forums primarily because I would like to learn more about fat acceptance/body positivity, and so on! I am currently contemplating how to bring some Fat Studies courses to the university I study at.
> 
> As for my photo, le voila, but do keep in mind that I don't usually look like this unless I am wearing makeup, have a crick in my neck, and am being seen through the eyes of a totally colour-blind person. Which is not usually the case. So, um yesh.
> 
> *crickets chirping*
> 
> That's all I got right now, it's late. :blush:


 
Welcome, fellow Vancouverite. There are a couple of us here now.  Zowie and I mainly hang out in BHM/FFA land if you feel like being around fellow Canucks. It's a cool site...post lots!


----------



## Sweetie

Hi. About me:

47 yr. old woman
Likes: Kindness, all kinds of people, all kinds of music, dogs (love all kinds...big little ugly beautiful...come to think of it...love people in the same way)
Dislikes: Meanness, close-mindedness, racism, discrimination of any kind

So glad to have found this site.


----------



## coriander

Surlysomething said:


> Welcome, fellow Vancouverite. There are a couple of us here now.  Zowie and I mainly hang out in BHM/FFA land if you feel like being around fellow Canucks. It's a cool site...post lots!



Woot woot! Thanks, and hello to you too!


----------



## Alicia33

A big hello to all the new people! :bounce:


----------



## flexuous

Hi, I'm new.
I'm 20 and in college. I live in Toronto.


----------



## imfree

Welcome to our forums, new Guys!


----------



## Oldtimer76

Welcome newbies!:bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome to Dimensions all new people!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

flexuous said:


> Hi, I'm new.
> I'm 20 and in college. I live in Toronto.




very pretty you are.:bow:


----------



## blue_eyes

Ok here goes 

Name: Angie
Age: 32
Location: Jackson, TN (north of Memphis, TN)
Profession: Student
Music: just about everything
Likes: Anything British, World of Warcraft, Cooking, etc
Dislikes: Closeted FAs
About me: I'm 32, never married, no kids (unless you count my cats). Going back to school to finish my education. I'm 5'4" and around 450 lbs. Brunette with blue eyes (hence the name lol). Just your basic southern girl really.


----------



## Oldtimer76

blue_eyes said:


> Ok here goes
> 
> Name: Angie
> Age: 32
> Location: Jackson, TN (north of Memphis, TN)
> Profession: Student
> Music: just about everything
> Likes: Anything British, World of Warcraft, Cooking, etc
> Dislikes: Closeted FAs
> About me: I'm 32, never married, no kids (unless you count my cats). Going back to school to finish my education. I'm 5'4" and around 450 lbs. Brunette with blue eyes (hence the name lol). Just your basic southern girl really.



Welcome (back?) Angie!:bow:
Good to have you here. Hope you enjoy your time on Dims.
You look fabulous like always:wubu:

Take care!


----------



## LovelyLiz

blue_eyes said:


> Ok here goes
> 
> Name: Angie
> Age: 32
> Location: Jackson, TN (north of Memphis, TN)
> Profession: Student
> Music: just about everything
> Likes: Anything British, World of Warcraft, Cooking, etc
> Dislikes: Closeted FAs
> About me: I'm 32, never married, no kids (unless you count my cats). Going back to school to finish my education. I'm 5'4" and around 450 lbs. Brunette with blue eyes (hence the name lol). Just your basic southern girl really.



Welcome, Angie! I'm curious about where you go to school! I have a friend who teaches at a university in the Jackson area. (Feel free to send it in a PM if you don't want to post it publicly). Either way, that's awesome that you are heading back to school, takes a lot of drive. Hope you find some good stuff here on Dims!


----------



## Never2fat4me

blue_eyes said:


> Ok here goes
> 
> Name: Angie
> Age: 32
> Location: Jackson, TN (north of Memphis, TN)
> Profession: Student
> Music: just about everything
> Likes: Anything British, World of Warcraft, Cooking, etc
> Dislikes: Closeted FAs
> About me: I'm 32, never married, no kids (unless you count my cats). Going back to school to finish my education. I'm 5'4" and around 450 lbs. Brunette with blue eyes (hence the name lol). Just your basic southern girl really.



As beautiful as ever! Welcome to Dimensions.

Chris


----------



## Junky

Hey everyone. I recently found this place and must say that I like what I see. Lots of good people here. Hope to have a good time here, make some friends and have some good laughs along the way. 
Name: Kevin
Age: 30
Location: Central Illinois
Profession: Kitchen Manager
Music: Almost everything
Likes: Music, computers, my xbox, my family and friends, cars, making people laugh, the ladies...
Dislikes: Arrogance, dishonesty, jerks..
About me: Well, I'm pretty much just a "regular" guy. I'm sure you'll figure out more about me as time goes on.
Oh yeah...this is me...


----------



## spiritangel

Twisty said:


> Greetings all! New to this place.... although I'll wager not new to one or two faces on here..... been lured along to this place by a delectable damsel whose blushes I'll save by not naming.
> 
> So, about moi. Tall, a bit weird, penchant for guyliner, bisexual, slightly Doctor Who-obsessed, 27, and an Englishman currently lost in Australia. Well.... not lost. Just in Australia. Always eager to encounter intriguing new people of all types, so don't be shy... I don't bite. (Shhhh..... I don't.....)
> 
> XxX



Hmmmm thats not what I heard  (re the biting that is )

welcome to dimms

hmmm and it depends vintage Dr Who or the newer series?




and welcome to all our new members nice to see so many new faces


----------



## copasgrande

Hi there, I have been a fan of Dimensions for a very long time, just recently became aware of the forums, so, here I am.
Name: Olana
Age: 34
Location: Minnesota
Profession: customer service, work at home
Music: no one genre, just like what I like. I love BNL, Elton John, Maroon 5. 
Likes: My new home, reading, Top Chef, people who are accepting of others(and the color, bright pink). 
Dislikes: rude people, rap
About me: I have been a pretty lucky big girl, no horror stories. I have always been just fine with who I am. 

View attachment IMG00116.jpg


----------



## Alicia33

blue_eyes said:


> Ok here goes
> 
> Name: Angie
> Age: 32
> Location: Jackson, TN (north of Memphis, TN)
> Profession: Student
> Music: just about everything
> Likes: Anything British, World of Warcraft, Cooking, etc
> Dislikes: Closeted FAs
> About me: I'm 32, never married, no kids (unless you count my cats). Going back to school to finish my education. I'm 5'4" and around 450 lbs. Brunette with blue eyes (hence the name lol). Just your basic southern girl really.




I am from Tennessee too


----------



## Kiz

Hi all, 

I'm Kiz, 24 from Portsmouth, England. Currently a student, roll on qualification/job in September  Hoping to chat with likeminded, lovely people.

Off to have a look around this awesome site...

xx


----------



## dudley100

View attachment Me.jpg

Hi I'm a chef from the north west of England. Love music, cooking, good wine and going off in my camper van. Married with one son.

Well....hello.


----------



## plumposaurus!

I hope I'm posting this correctly... 

Hi, I'm plumposaurus! and I'm interested in gaining weight. I was a tall, stick-thin kid growing up, but now reaching my late 20's, I'm still tall except now there's a little icing on this cupcake! And, to be quite blunt and hopefully not too rude, it turns me on to be a bit bigger, and it turns me on even MORE to think about getting even more voluptuous! 

I'm almost 6 feet tall, and currently weigh about 150 (size 8) and I want to get bigger! Like, size 12... then 14... and when my pants are almost bursting, I can't wait to graduate into the world of the plus size woman- 16 and maybe a little beyond! No immobility for me though (although my most intense fantasy of is to be become HUGELY, IMMOVABLY, GLORIOUSLY FAT over the course of about an hour... but, not in real life, haha). But if that's your dream and you're actively trying to do that, then more power to you.

I think I feel this way because I was unhappy as a skinny teenager- uncomfortable in my own skin, both figuratively and literally. Now, being older, my self esteem has grown, and personally, after gaining a few pounds, things are just better all around! Simple things, like sitting and finding a comfy position in bed, being able to feel my softer breasts and stomach before I fall asleep... not necessarily in a sexual way, but in an 'I'm happy to be me' kind of way.

Anyways, hello to everyone!


----------



## Attitude

*Hi, my name is Rita and I live in Toronto, Canada. I have been part of the BBW community for many years now, and some of you may already know me. I joined this site, because many of my friends are already here, and figured I should check it out. 

Nice to meet you 
*


----------



## imfree

plumposaurus! said:


> I hope I'm posting this correctly...
> 
> Hi, I'm plumposaurus! and I'm interested in gaining weight. I was a tall, stick-thin kid growing up, but now reaching my late 20's, I'm still tall except now there's a little icing on this cupcake! And, to be quite blunt and hopefully not too rude, it turns me on to be a bit bigger, and it turns me on even MORE to think about getting even more voluptuous!
> 
> I'm almost 6 feet tall, and currently weigh about 150 (size 8) and I want to get bigger! Like, size 12... then 14... and when my pants are almost bursting, I can't wait to graduate into the world of the plus size woman- 16 and maybe a little beyond! No immobility for me though (although my most intense fantasy of is to be become HUGELY, IMMOVABLY, GLORIOUSLY FAT over the course of about an hour... but, not in real life, haha). But if that's your dream and you're actively trying to do that, then more power to you.
> 
> I think I feel this way because I was unhappy as a skinny teenager- uncomfortable in my own skin, both figuratively and literally. Now, being older, my self esteem has grown, and personally, after gaining a few pounds, things are just better all around! Simple things, like sitting and finding a comfy position in bed, being able to feel my softer breasts and stomach before I fall asleep... not necessarily in a sexual way, but in an 'I'm happy to be me' kind of way.
> 
> Anyways, hello to everyone!



As a "big ole' boy", of 55 and over 400 lbs, I still vividly remember feeling cold and naked in my own skin as a skinny kid. I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## doughboy4u71

Name : Rich
Location : Upstate NY
Age : 39
Profession : Graphic Artist


----------



## Aust99

Wow.. this thread has exploded with newbies... Welcome!!


----------



## imfree

Aust99 said:


> Wow.. this thread has exploded with newbies... Welcome!!



Likewise, welcome neub's! You're about to meet some of the coolest people on the web!


----------



## TwinCitiesCurvyConnection

Hey everyone! I'm Ellie from Minneapolis! Just thought I would join the group and say hello! 

Name: Ellie
Age: 32
Location: Minneapolis, MN
Profession: self-employed
Music: rock, metal, and top 40
Likes: going to the movies, comedy clubs, dancing, baking, martial arts, picnics, & snowball fights!
Dislikes: mushrooms, cats, & rude people

My friend Julie & I run the group Twin Cities Curvy Connection in Minnesota! So if you're ever in the area, look us up and come to one of our fun events!


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War

TwinCitiesCurvyConnection said:


> Hey everyone! I'm Ellie from Minneapolis! Just thought I would join the group and say hello!
> 
> Name: Ellie
> Age: 32
> Location: Minneapolis, MN
> Profession: self-employed
> Music: rock, metal, and top 40
> Likes: going to the movies, comedy clubs, dancing, baking, martial arts, picnics, & snowball fights!
> Dislikes: mushrooms, cats, & rude people



I hate mushrooms too. Who wants to eat fungus, anyway.



> My friend Julie & I run the group Twin Cities Curvy Connection in Minnesota! So if you're ever in the area, look us up and come to one of our fun events!



Being from Minnesota, you'll recognize my response to your invitation;

"You bet'cha, eh!"


----------



## instantkarma

Hi everyone, I'm new. My name is Emily, I'm 23, and I live in Connecticut. I love to spend time with my family, fiance, and my friends and I'm a Boston sports fan. And this is me...http://i56.tinypic.com/2n8of2r.jpg

I'm glad to have found this place!


----------



## Blackjack

instantkarma said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new. My name is Emily, I'm 23, and I live in Connecticut. I love to spend time with my family, fiance, and my friends and I'm a Boston sports fan. And this is me...http://i56.tinypic.com/2n8of2r.jpg
> 
> I'm glad to have found this place!



You had me until "Boston sports fan".

But hi fellow Nutmegger!


----------



## instantkarma

Blackjack said:


> You had me until "Boston sports fan".
> 
> But hi fellow Nutmegger!



Oh no, a Yankees fan.  And thanks, haha.


----------



## Deacone

Name: Amy
Age: 20
Location: South West England
Profession: Make-up Artist
Music: Rock, metal and punk
Likes: Films, clubs, gigs, drinking, gaming, piercings, tattoos, photography, make-up
Dislikes: chavs, smelly people, no battery on my camera or my phone
About me: General rocker, that is quite new to the BBW scene, but has been introduced into it by my boyfriend. :]

Hi hi :]


----------



## Jigen

lace81 said:


> nuova..........dall'italia!!!!!



Benvenuta su Dimensions, Zia.


----------



## JD1090

Hello everyone, my name is JD. I'm kinda shy and don't know what to say lol. I'm 20, I live in Virginia and I Love to play drums. 

View attachment 5731_101624729848612_100000032564681_44639_1028081_n.jpg


----------



## Linda

Welcome to all the new folks.


----------



## roundrevelry

Hi all! 

Name: Josh
Age: 26
Location: RI
Profession: Retail Management
Music:Indie/Folk/Rock
Likes: Spending time with my amazing BBW girl and her 5 year old son, movies, gaming (Warhammer, Dungeons & Dragons, Magic and any board game you can think of!), beer, friends, backyard campfires and reading.
Dislikes: Working weekends!!!


----------



## Alicia33

A big hello to all the new people!


----------



## BHM-to-be

Name: Erik
Age: 30
Location: California
Profession: Accountant

About me: I go up and down in weight every couple years, but I obviously have more fun when I'm gaining. I'm 5'10" and the heaviest I've ever been was 215. This Thanksgiving I was just over 160, my lowest in years, and as of today I'm back above 180. I have a closet full of suits ranging from a 32waist/39chest to a 38waist/44chest. I want to break the 40waist barrier, and maybe get above 225. This time around I've noticed I'm not just getting a belly, I'm gaining everywhere. I like how it's going  

View attachment 02-17-11_small.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Hello new people.

Nice to see your FACES. Haha.


----------



## oldcartrader

Well, I'm David. I'm 26, male, and live in West Texas. I work on old cars and motorcycles, collect the same, plus antiques, and enjoy travelling the country. I've always admired women of size, although the last couple years I find I really enjoy those 400lbs and up in particular.


----------



## Aust99

JD1090 said:


> Hello everyone, my name is JD. I'm kinda shy and don't know what to say lol. I'm 20, I live in Virginia and I Love to play drums.



Your adorable... Very Cute!!









Welcome all newbies!!


----------



## BlueBurning

Name: Travis
Age: 23
Location: Canada
Profession: Full time Graduate Student
Music: Rock, Indie, Country
Likes: My Fiancée, Movies, Documentaries, video games, reading, debating ideas
Dislikes: Rudeness, poor drivers


----------



## imfree

Hi Newbies and welcome to Dimensions Forums!


----------



## mishaelaarons

Hi there is some data about me

Name: Mishael Aarons
Age: 35
Location: United Kingdom
Profession: Skateboarder
Music: Rock, metal and indie
Likes: Films, clubs, gigs, drinking, reading, zombie films and red dwarf
Dislikes: Chavs, dance music, mashed potato, beans and american 'comedy'


----------



## MeltzNyoMouf

name: call me Meltz for short
age; 36 
loc:WI
interests: erotic photography, bdsm, 420, fetishes, tats, mc/sc clubs, lifestyle clubs


----------



## Miskatonic

Howdy, I'm Nick from Massachusetts. I'm 27, I'm bi, and I like hip hop, electronic music, and playing a lot of videogames (currently balls deep in Minecraft and New Vegas). 

Here's a recent picture:







Please don't mind the messy hair, I had just got out of the shower and thought I looked cute.

I'm a little shy and get nervous about looking dumb so it might take a while for me to really start posting here.


----------



## tuffghost

*Name:* Angela
*Age:* 25
*Location:* Port Stanley, ON Canada
*Profession:* Cook
*Music:* The Unicorns, Death Cab For Cutie, Rancid, NOFX, Iron Maiden, Pantera, Ladytron, Crystal Castles, Bob Dylan, Neil Young etc.
*Likes:* cupcakes, sushi, zombies, sailor tattoos, cupcakes, feminism, activism, size acceptance, b-movies, frankenstein, bubble tea, cuddling, pretty things
*Dislikes:* escalators, snow, hangovers, escargot
*About me:* I cook, I bake, I read, I love. 
*Picture*



IMG0011 by omgitszombiegirl, on Flickr


----------



## singingNerd79

Hey to all the new people, and welcome 

I'm not an official greeter or anything, I'm still pretty new myself, lol... just want to chat with / meet new people like everyone else here


----------



## MsGreenLantern

I'll consider this a RE-intro since I have been gone for so long! 

Name: Heather
Age: 27!
State: PA 

I've been gone for quite a while, and moved twice since! New job, new house, new hobbies...etc. etc.

Loves: Video Games [Xbox mostly now], kids, Sci-fi, and really most dorky/dweeby stuff. I admit to loving fluffy sweaters, my glasses, Chun-li, Ratties and Kitties, nearly anything that is rainbow colored, gnomes, and sleeping. I really honestly do love sleeping. For a while my job destroyed my ability to sleep for long periods of time, but with a new schedule came my renewed love of sleeping 10 hour spans every weekend, if I can so help it. I also love cook-outs in parks, and Netflix.

I'd say I like food, but I think most anyone not in denial can say they do enjoy eating good food. If that were not the case, we wouldn't have taste-buds!

Current and Past favorite TV shows: Heroes, The Tudors, Weeds, Scrubs, Sara Conner chronicles, Dollhouse, Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Firefly, Dexter, etc...

So... picture time then I guess?


----------



## FatRings

Name: Paul
Age: 42
Location: Ohio
Profession: Computer Consultant
Music: Rock, pop, smooth jazz, house, progressive
Likes: Playing drums, car enthusiast (own and modify an Audi - the "Rings" in FatRings), sci-fi movies, anime, bowling
Dislikes: Rap, reality shows, people who don't use common sense
About me: I've always been overweight my whole life. Lived in the "Husky" section at Sears while in grade school. LOL! Still single. Don't go out much unless with friends (who are now married with their own families). Very easy going and laid back. Love a sense of humor.

Pic: 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## Linda

FatRings said:


> Name: Paul
> Age: 42
> Location: Ohio
> Profession: Computer Consultant
> Music: Rock, pop, smooth jazz, house, progressive
> Likes: Playing drums, car enthusiast (own and modify an Audi - the "Rings" in FatRings), sci-fi movies, anime, bowling
> Dislikes: Rap, reality shows, people who don't use common sense
> About me: I've always been overweight my whole life. Lived in the "Husky" section at Sears while in grade school. LOL! Still single. Don't go out much unless with friends (who are now married with their own families). Very easy going and laid back. Love a sense of humor.
> 
> Pic:




Welcome to Dims fellow Buckeye.


----------



## imfree

Welcome to Dimensions Forums, New Guys!


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome new people!


----------



## Marconi

Hello everyone. My name is Marco, i am 41 years old and live in Finland!
Bbws and ssbbws are beautifull!!!


----------



## imfree

Marconi said:


> Hello everyone. My name is Marco, i am 41 years old and live in Finland!
> Bbws and ssbbws are beautifull!!!



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Marconi. Here's another Marconi. 

View attachment Marconi, Guglielmo.jpg


----------



## kajundadsmiles

Name: Dave
Age: 52
Location:South Louisiana, Yes a Cajun
Profession: Warehouse
Music: Rock, smoothe Jazz, Blues
Likes: Films, fishing, festivals
Dislikes: spelling, veggies, smoking
About me: I'm a 52 year old Divorced Dad looking to make new friends
picture: One of these days I will figure it out....


----------



## Tasty Cakes

Hello People! New to the board, and heard this was a great place to start. Fun loving 28 yr old female here, and i am looking forward to chatting with new people (finally joining after months of uncertainty ). Well for now that's all, see ya when i see ya. ......BLESSINGS


----------



## littlefairywren

Hello to all our new peoples!


----------



## KrÃ¢tos

Hi, now as I´m always prompted, I didnt post anything, I wanted to change that and the best way to do so is, in line, to introduce myself.

Im not a fan of big and endless words, so its a shortcut or little quick resume, you name it.

Name: Krâtos
Age: 28
Location: Eastern Germany
Profession: Back Office at communications company
Music: everything, depends on mood and how my day was.
Likes: Movies of 80s and 90s, Documentaries on WW2, Books on WW2 (theres a pattern lol), lovely plump and beautiful girls and many more
Dislikes: ruthlesssness, people who always come late, olives, any sort of fish except herring in tomato sauce,


----------



## evilvampire

tuffghost said:


> *Name:* Angela
> *Age:* 25
> *Location:* Port Stanley, ON Canada
> *Profession:* Cook
> *Music:* The Unicorns, Death Cab For Cutie, Rancid, NOFX, Iron Maiden, Pantera, Ladytron, Crystal Castles, Bob Dylan, Neil Young etc.
> *Likes:* cupcakes, sushi, zombies, sailor tattoos, cupcakes, feminism, activism, size acceptance, b-movies, frankenstein, bubble tea, cuddling, pretty things
> *Dislikes:* escalators, snow, hangovers, escargot
> *About me:* I cook, I bake, I read, I love.
> *Picture*
> 
> 
> 
> IMG0011 by omgitszombiegirl, on Flickr



Greetings  Velcome to Dims  hehehhe


----------



## evilvampire

blue_eyes said:


> Ok here goes
> 
> Name: Angie
> Age: 32
> Location: Jackson, TN (north of Memphis, TN)
> Profession: Student
> Music: just about everything
> Likes: Anything British, World of Warcraft, Cooking, etc
> Dislikes: Closeted FAs
> About me: I'm 32, never married, no kids (unless you count my cats). Going back to school to finish my education. I'm 5'4" and around 450 lbs. Brunette with blue eyes (hence the name lol). Just your basic southern girl really.



World of Warcraft Hmmmmmmm  FOR THE HORDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol greetings


----------



## torontowendy

Name: Wendy 
Age: 41
Location: Toronto, Ontario, Canada
Profession: Work in Customer Service 
Music: love all types 
Likes: Horror movies, reality tv (love the Real Housewives) reading, swimming
Dislikes: Liars, people who make promises and don't keep them, scallops, 
About me: I'm 41, single, one son who's 18. I'm 5'4" and around 300 lbs. brown hair with green eyes.


----------



## StormChaser68

Name: Will
Age: 42
Location:West Virginia (born and raised in Northern VA)
Profession: food service managment
Music: jam bands, bluegrass, 80's rock, 80's metal
Likes: cooking, geocaching, gardening
Dislikes: people who don't know the difference between they're, there and their
About me:cynical, jaded but my BFF told me to come on the boards
picture:


----------



## WVMountainrear

StormChaser68 said:


> Name: Will
> Age: 42
> Location:West Virginia (born and raised in Northern VA)
> Profession: food service managment
> Music: jam bands, bluegrass, 80's rock, 80's metal
> Likes: cooking, geocaching, gardening
> Dislikes: people who don't know the difference between they're, there and their
> About me:cynical, jaded but my BFF told me to come on the boards
> picture:



Welcome to the boards, BFF! :happy: Be nice to people.


----------



## bbwbud

In the words of the philosopher Beavis..,Hey, how's it goin'

51 yo male
USA
married to MBW (not big, not small)
like all women, and figure there is no such thing as too much of a good thing


----------



## pearlvr

Hi all, I'm David from Southern California. I'm new to the forum so please help to show me around. Thx!


----------



## pegz

Peg
SSBBW
47 yrs old
Southern Illinois
Likes: Music, books, movies, driving with no destination, quilting, conversation, artistic people.
Dislikes: Demanding and/or hurtful people
Music: My ipod is a mix of everything from Eminem to Frank Sinatra
Movies: Just watched the Millenium trilogy by Steig Larson. Subtitles and all


----------



## crustaceous

Just found this site, Russell


----------



## Paul

You look so cold! Welcome to Dimensions.


crustaceous said:


> Just found this site, Russell


----------



## veggieforever

*Hey there again gorgeous gals and guys of Dim's!*

*Just want to share my first venture into the world - or should I say UNIVERSE- of BBW/SSBBW pride on Youtube. I will post the link here so please take a look and leave ur feedback (on Youtube) as this is intended to be a channel where I will answer questions and be a BBW Advocate, kinda. I am new to this so hope it all works out in the positive manner I hope I have started it in.*

*Please have a look! ) *

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-yKZ4j6b20*

*Thank You.xXx*


----------



## rainbowman

veggieforever said:


> *Hey there again gorgeous gals and guys of Dim's!*
> 
> *Just want to share my first venture into the world - or should I say UNIVERSE- of BBW/SSBBW pride on Youtube. I will post the link here so please take a look and leave ur feedback (on Youtube) as this is intended to be a channel where I will answer questions and be a BBW Advocate, kinda. I am new to this so hope it all works out in the positive manner I hope I have started it in.*
> 
> *Please have a look! ) *
> 
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-yKZ4j6b20*
> 
> *Thank You.xXx*



Let's see more! Good work


----------



## Linda

Welcome everyone!


----------



## Oirish

flexuous said:


> Hi, I'm new.
> I'm 20 and in college. I live in Toronto.




Cute canuckleheads are always welcome here


----------



## ErsVegas

I have NO idea now to do any of this, that hasn't stopped me before, if you waited around to know how to do something before doing you might not do anything. 
I went looking for a site like this after spending a couple of days with men and some women telling me "You know if you just lost some weight then any one of a number of rather insulting fill-ins such as men would pay attention to you, you would be so much happier, you could find a job. I thought there had to be some place where people didn't see my size as negative. I hope I have found it. House sitting now will post picture soon.


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome to Dimensions, new people!


----------



## rubenesquehunny

Hey All!! Actually this is Sarah from my other account: badassdebate, but I wanted to make an alternate profile that I will use instead (I would delete that one but you can't lol) so I will just use this one. I found I just wanted a name that better represented what my life what changing into and when I picked that one I wasn't thinking long term lol....so it's still Sarah and can't wait to get to know people in the community!!


----------



## rubenesquehunny

me in So Cal in 2009 good freaking times!!:eat2: 

View attachment pic2.JPG


----------



## imfree

rubenesquehunny said:


> me in So Cal in 2009 good freaking times!!:eat2:



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Rubenesquehunny!


----------



## mimosa

Beautiful, Veggie. XOXOXO:bow: 






veggieforever said:


> *Hey there again gorgeous gals and guys of Dim's!*
> 
> *Just want to share my first venture into the world - or should I say UNIVERSE- of BBW/SSBBW pride on Youtube. I will post the link here so please take a look and leave ur feedback (on Youtube) as this is intended to be a channel where I will answer questions and be a BBW Advocate, kinda. I am new to this so hope it all works out in the positive manner I hope I have started it in.*
> 
> *Please have a look! ) *
> 
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-yKZ4j6b20*
> 
> *Thank You.xXx*


----------



## SmilingMama

I just found this place and thought I'd take a look around : )


----------



## Oirish

SmilingMama said:


> I just found this place and thought I'd take a look around : )




Just found us back in '07, eh?


----------



## SmilingMama

I guess I just found it again


----------



## Shan34

I can't swim all that well, but I sure can float! Ha!  Recently found this site and thought I would introduce myself.....

Name: Shannon
Age: 34
Location: Alaska
Profession: ISS (caregiver)
Music: Love almost all of it! Steely Dan, Fleetwood Mac, April Wine, The Beatles, Van Morrison...Too many to list. I live and breathe music. I'm always tuning into something!
Likes: Music, Outdoors, Camping, Family, Thunder storms, Coffee, Pepper, Dancing, insects, Alpha men (yummy), thrift stores, the human bond, magic, ROAD TRIPS!!!!
Dislikes: Rude/mean people, People in suffering, being pushed, snow and ice, hmmmm....I like way more than I dislike!
About me: Gemini. Big girl with a big heart coming to accept and trying to love my body as it is now. Honest, Genuine, Down to earth girl. 

View attachment Me 2 from FB.jpg


View attachment Kisses.jpg


----------



## Shan34

Yowzers....Did NOT realize these pics were so freakin big!! lol...matches my personality I guess  

My appologies however for the bigger than needed photos!


----------



## imfree

Shan34 said:


> Yowzers....Did NOT realize these pics were so freakin big!! lol...matches my personality I guess
> 
> My appologies however for the bigger than needed photos!



You're lovely and big pictures are fine, (Big-Bad Wolf voice, like in Sam the Sham and The Pharaohs-Little Red Riding Hood) the better to see you by. Cool to see you like a lot of the great musical classics, too. (I'm a 20 years senior to you, Gemini.)

Big Bad Wuuf http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdVVLbe1rfY


----------



## Shan34

imfree said:


> You're lovely and big pictures are fine, (Big-Bad Wolf voice, like in Sam the Sham and The Pharaohs-Little Red Riding Hood) the better to see you by. Cool to see you like a lot of the great musical classics, too. (I'm a 20 years senior to you, Gemini.)
> 
> Big Bad Wuuf http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdVVLbe1rfY




Thank you thank you! woooohooo....Love the song imfree! Listening to it again! :bounce:


----------



## NomadicFA

blue_eyes said:


> Ok here goes
> 
> Name: Angie
> Age: 32
> Location: Jackson, TN (north of Memphis, TN)
> Profession: Student
> Music: just about everything
> Likes: Anything British, World of Warcraft, Cooking, etc
> Dislikes: Closeted FAs
> About me: I'm 32, never married, no kids (unless you count my cats). Going back to school to finish my education. I'm 5'4" and around 450 lbs. Brunette with blue eyes (hence the name lol). Just your basic southern girl really.


Just came across your post, I love the pic, you're very pretty. I visited Memphis, walked and drank in Beale Street on Sunday, I had a great time. 

Dan xx


----------



## NomadicFA

Shan34 said:


> I can't swim all that well, but I sure can float! Ha!  Recently found this site and thought I would introduce myself.....
> 
> Name: Shannon
> Age: 34
> Location: Alaska
> Profession: ISS (caregiver)
> Music: Love almost all of it! Steely Dan, Fleetwood Mac, April Wine, The Beatles, Van Morrison...Too many to list. I live and breathe music. I'm always tuning into something!
> Likes: Music, Outdoors, Camping, Family, Thunder storms, Coffee, Pepper, Dancing, insects, Alpha men (yummy), thrift stores, the human bond, magic, ROAD TRIPS!!!!
> Dislikes: Rude/mean people, People in suffering, being pushed, snow and ice, hmmmm....I like way more than I dislike!
> About me: Gemini. Big girl with a big heart coming to accept and trying to love my body as it is now. Honest, Genuine, Down to earth girl.


Hi Shannon

This is a great place, the more beautiful women the better, welcome. Living in Alaska sounds like a bit of an issue for you. Its warm here, hehe! Cool pics. I saw The Van at the Roundhouse, London and it "grooved" and a Gemini also.

Dan xx


----------



## Zandoz

Hello again folks. It's been over a year since I was last a participating member. The last year has been a doozy, but I think it's time for me to get back into the swing of things again. 

For what it's worth, I'm Male, 54, happily married to a wonderful BBW for 14+ years. I guess If I had to pick a pigeon hole, I'd say that I'm a SSBHM, though the H is wishful thinking.


----------



## ChocolateCinnamon_BBW

Hey everyone! I stumbled into this place quite by accident. Was googling something and ended up here Can't even remember what I was looking for in the first place. 

I think I like it here. lol 

View attachment IMG0027A.jpg


----------



## Oirish

SmilingMama said:


> I guess I just found it again



I was just being cheeky. Welcome and enjoy


----------



## OrangeIsMyPink

Hi everyone! I'm a long time lurker of dims and I figured its about time to join in. My name is Allie. I'm in my late 20's and I'm originally from California.


----------



## angellepen31

Name:Angela 
Location:California
Music:Hiphop, R&B, Rock, Pop
Likes: anything outdoors, shopping, cooking, sour gummy worms, chocolate covered nuts, wasabi almond nuts, funny people, island beaches, winter.
Dislikes: maggots, heights, people who stare at me, relish, sweating, wind.
About me:Love meeting new people & trying new things. Im a very affectionate person, I am kind and caring I like to be silly and just have a great time. Great Friend. Overall im just an amazing person!
pic 2009


----------



## Shu-shu

Name: Shu-Shu
Age:30
Location:Moscow
Music:House, Jazz, some Pop
Likes: Fashion, Shopping, Eating :eat2: 

View attachment my-2.jpg


View attachment my-1.jpg


----------



## imfree

Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Ladies.


----------



## Xutjja

*Name*: Jennifer
*Age*: 28
*Location*: Rhode Island
*Profession*: Amateur Adult Entertainer
*Music*: Classic Rock, Industrial, EBM, Synthpop, Dark Wave
*Likes*: Cats, Video Games, MMOs, Horror Movies
*Dislikes*: Seafood, Pasta, Rap, Heights, Enclosed Spaces
*About me*: I have a very heavy Rhode Island accent. Incidently my friends feel the need to call me out on my pronunciation constantly. Other than that I'm a fairly average twenty-something. 
*Picture*:


----------



## evilvampire

Shu-shu said:


> Name: Shu-Shu
> Age:30
> Location:Moscow
> Music:House, Jazz, some Pop
> Likes: Fashion, Shopping, Eating :eat2:



Gotta love the house music! well and Trance, and breaks and.... lol welcome


----------



## LovelyLiz

Shu-shu said:


> Name: Shu-Shu
> Age:30
> Location:Moscow
> Music:House, Jazz, some Pop
> Likes: Fashion, Shopping, Eating :eat2:



&#1044;&#1086;&#1073;&#1088;&#1086; &#1087;&#1086;&#1078;&#1072;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1074; Dimensions! &#1086;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100; &#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1074;&#1072;&#1103;!


----------



## Shu-shu

mcbeth said:


> &#1044;&#1086;&#1073;&#1088;&#1086; &#1087;&#1086;&#1078;&#1072;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1074; Dimensions! &#1086;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100; &#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1074;&#1072;&#1103;!



thank's!!! &#1089;&#1087;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1073;&#1086; &#1079;&#1072; &#1082;&#1086;&#1084;&#1087;&#1083;&#1080;&#1084;&#1077;&#1085;&#1090;!!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

welcome to all new folk and great pictures.:bow::happy:


----------



## rob47v

blue_eyes said:


> Ok here goes
> 
> Name: Angie
> Age: 32
> Location: Jackson, TN (north of Memphis, TN)
> Profession: Student
> Music: just about everything
> Likes: Anything British, World of Warcraft, Cooking, etc
> Dislikes: Closeted FAs
> About me: I'm 32, never married, no kids (unless you count my cats). Going back to school to finish my education. I'm 5'4" and around 450 lbs. Brunette with blue eyes (hence the name lol). Just your basic southern girl really.



Truly stunning, gorgeous lady. You will get plenty of attention. Welcome!!!


----------



## PoeticBob

Hi, my name is Rob, I'm 20 and a student in West London..I'm really quite a shy person but I am an avid follower of the size acceptance movement. I really want to get involved with supporting this whole scene and Dimensions is the perfect place to express my passion for FAs and (SS)BBW all over the world. Peace and groovy love to all :bow:


----------



## Llama

Hello everyone  nice to have finally found this site. I look forward to posting and chatting with you all later. This seems to be a great site to talk to like minded individuals.


----------



## Roo830

Hi everyone,
My name is Debbie and I live in Phoenix, AZ. Came across this site yesterday and joined up on the spot.
Age: 35
Work: Retail Marketing
Music: Always on and Pearl Jam is my #1 band. I do enjoy a lot a bunch of different genres as long as the story of the song is good, I'll listen 
TV: also a huge fan of the BBC's Top Gear, and to soothe my inner nerd I also really like the Universe show too.
Likes: funny friends, guys who actually laugh (and not the manly giggle), reading books, working, dinner with family, video games etc.
Pic is in my profile.

Looking forward to meeting lots of new people : D


----------



## imfree

Roo830 said:


> Hi everyone,
> My name is Debbie and I live in Phoenix, AZ. Came across this site yesterday and joined up on the spot.
> Age: 35
> Work: Retail Marketing
> Music: Always on and Pearl Jam is my #1 band. I do enjoy a lot a bunch of different genres as long as the story of the song is good, I'll listen
> TV: also a huge fan of the BBC's Top Gear, and to soothe my inner nerd I also really like the Universe show too.
> Likes: funny friends, guys who actually laugh (and not the manly giggle), reading books, working, dinner with family, video games etc.
> Pic is in my profile.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting lots of new people : D



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Debbie. Here's a classic rockin' tune for you, about someone who's been all the way from Phoenix, Az....

Steve Miller Band-Rockin' Me... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZ3A_UC9VpU


----------



## Alicia33

I just want to say a big 'Hello' to all the new people!


----------



## KittyDel

Hey there! I"m Kitty Del and I was just introduced to this wonderful site by my friend Angie Kimber about two weeks ago. I'm a model and I do everything from pin-ups to hardcore. Hopefully I can make some new friends here and get ideas from all of y'all about more fun things to try!
I love getting advice from people who have more experience than I, so feel free to shoot a message my way or simply leave comments on my pictures :3

Alrighty y'all, I'll see ya around!

~Kitty


----------



## Noelle

So I'm all new round here...
My name's Natalie, I'm 21 and I live in London in the UK.

I'm a student and I love american TV like Supernatural, also a big Potter fan, so yeah hi lol


----------



## sassysteph

So, I've been lurking for about 6 weeks now... I really love reading all the stories (true and fiction). I found Dims after reading a book about fat camp... loved it and googled "fat camp stories" to find more. I was immediately hooked. I have read probably 200-300 different stories on the site and am now writing my own story about my vacation where I gained 12lbs in a week!

I am 33yrs old, live in Houston, TX, have 2 kids... I love to read lots of different genres, have little interest in TV (although Top Chef is fun), and my music choice is dictated by my mood.


----------



## imfree

aurea said:


> Aurea
> age: soon to be 50!
> location: greater Kansas City area, KS side
> likes: my two chihuahuas, two cats, cockatiels, chocolate, television, computer, irc
> dislikes: won't bother to mention until someone crosses a line
> About me: I'm feeling terribly uninspired right now. I have been on disability since '95 and don't feel like i have many options. I am home 99% of the time, unless i am going to appointments. I have interests in the Renaissance Festival, costuming and science fiction. I am currently reading the Gor series by John Norman and invite discussion.



Aurea, are you my beloved friend, whom I know by another name in another place, online?


----------



## sassysteph

how long does it typically take for a new thread to be reviewed by a mod and posted? I'm not complaining, just curious... thanks!


----------



## toomuchspagett

Name:kiya.
Age: 19
Location: new england!
Profession: smoke blunts like there is a draught.
Music: sperimental, punk, [crust d beat folk punk hardcore punk] hardcore, grindcore, mathcore, cosbycore [BREE BIBBIDY] hip hop, metal, party metal, stoner metal, dubstep, many things. almost too much music.
Likes:art, nature,music, tetrahydracannabinol and hallucinogens, people places and thangs. the simplicity of life. traveling.your moms box ;]
Dislikes: soap that isnt dr. bronners, decaf coffee little dogs and americans that arent 'awake'.
About me: think outside the box, crush the box, and take a sharp fucking knife to it. :}
picture:


----------



## budbunny

*Name:* Kim
*Age:* I don't look my age, so we won't go there lol
*Location:* Michigan
*Profession:* Best Buy...and all around badass
*Music:* Oldies, 90s rap and r&b, rock...anything really except screechy metal music where they scream and techno...and polka heh
*Likes:* Cute boys, getting flowers, my nieces and nephews, cooking, my cleavage 
*Dislikes:* Jackasses...slow drivers...techno...child abuse...
*About me:* I've been around the BBW sites for about 5 years now...started out on ratingbbw, which is no longer around. BBWchatzone, Fantasy feeder (not into gaining however), curvage...and now this site. =)

picture:View attachment IMG_20110126_145707sm.JPG


----------



## Shu-shu

budbunny said:


> *Name:* Kim
> *Age:* I don't look my age, so we won't go there lol
> *Location:* Michigan




Hi! You look great. I am beginner here too. Welcome to forum. Good luck.


----------



## budbunny

Awww well thank you SHU =)


----------



## evilvampire

budbunny said:


> *Name:* Kim
> *Age:* I don't look my age, so we won't go there lol
> *Location:* Michigan
> *Profession:* Best Buy...and all around badass
> *Music:* Oldies, 90s rap and r&b, rock...anything really except screechy metal music where they scream and techno...and polka heh
> *Likes:* Cute boys, getting flowers, my nieces and nephews, cooking, my cleavage
> *Dislikes:* Jackasses...slow drivers...techno...child abuse...
> *About me:* I've been around the BBW sites for about 5 years now...started out on ratingbbw, which is no longer around. BBWchatzone, Fantasy feeder (not into gaining however), curvage...and now this site. =)
> 
> picture:View attachment 91652



Welcome to DIMS and nice pic


----------



## haleysmith

Hello everyone! I'm new here so I'll give some info about myself
Name: Haley
Age: 22
Location: New York
Profession: Student
Music: Classical, Jazz
Likes: movies, clubs, drinking, reading, dancing, tennis
Dislikes: liars, lady gaga, living with my parents...


----------



## cardshark_kt

Hello everyone! I'm new to this forum, although I've been visiting the site/forum for a while now. *is drawn to the content* So, I figured now was a good enough time to sign up and join the forum.

Name: Brandon
Age: 23, but I don't look my age... 
Location: Tennessee
Profession: Presently unemployed (most job experience is in Office Administration and/or Retail)
Music: Classical, pop, and typically something with snazzy lyrics or a great beat.
Likes: Little animals, cats, pizza, sugar cookies, video games, reading, writing, and "imagination"!
Dislikes: Rude people, ungrateful people, liars, spoiled food
About me: As I mentioned, I came onto the site quite a bit in the past, but never did anything more than read the stories that were offered. But, I want a more active part now, possibly even writing things here. If not, just getting to talk to others would be a nice thing. My days are rather boring... so it'd be nice to have something to do! :3


----------



## imfree

cardshark_kt said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to this forum, although I've been visiting the site/forum for a while now. *is drawn to the content* So, I figured now was a good enough time to sign up and join the forum.
> 
> Name: Brandon
> Age: 23, but I don't look my age...
> Location: Tennessee
> Profession: Presently unemployed (most job experience is in Office Administration and/or Retail)
> Music: Classical, pop, and typically something with snazzy lyrics or a great beat.
> Likes: Little animals, ...snipped...



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Neighbor!


----------



## Artemisia

*Name*: Artemisia
*Age*: 28
*Location*: Massachusetts, USA
*Profession*: Programmer, Researcher, Event Director, SF Writer

*Music*: Poets of the Fall, Beethoven, Debussy, Nightwish, Tarja, Stream of Passion, Jethro Tull, Pink Floyd, Kate Bush, Heart, Secret Garden, Rasa, Azam Ali, Elliott Smith, Broken Iris. Genres: Classical, opera, operatic metal, symphonic rock, classical Indian, some Persian, some indie

*Likes*: Beauty, philosophy, a well-spun yarn (story), economics, physics, technology, the fat acceptance movement, to write, to blog, politics, the history of thought, art, architecture, music, composition, playing the piano, singing opera, beautiful clothing, hiking, nature, gardening, the ocean, light playing off the water, a starry sky in winter, quiet reflection, falling in love, good sex

*Dislikes*: Willful ignorance, shallow vanity, the words "I can't...", sociopaths, false 

*About me*: I'm polyamorous, in an open marriage with my husband of two years. I love falling in love. I've written fiction and poetry my entire life, sung since I was in elementary school, yet I went to college and grad school for math and physics. I have a day job as a jack of all trades in a software and research company, and an (as-yet) unpaid full-time second job writing science fiction novels and working towards publication. I've been heavily involved in the fat acceptance movement for four years, in various ways. 

Oh yes, and I'm a tall drink of water (thanks to central Italian heritage), about 6' 0". 

*Picture*:

A couple in my favorite dress, and the last sporting an actual smile. 

View attachment dimpic1.jpg


View attachment dimpic2.jpg


View attachment dimpic3.jpg


----------



## LisaMarie86

Name: Lisa
Age: 24
Location: Indianapolis, Indiana
Profession: Baker
Music: pop, rock, I listen to pretty much anything though not too big on rap or country but a little every now and then is good. Im obsessed with Gwen Stefani, No Doubt and Lady Gaga lol.
Likes: reading, TV, swimming, cooking and baking.
Dislikes: immature people, closed minded people, most republicans
About me: Im silly, sarcastic, lol hate talking about myself do much better with people asking me questions than just talking about myself lol.
picture: 

View attachment meeeee.jpg


----------



## Alicia33

cardshark_kt said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to this forum, although I've been visiting the site/forum for a while now. *is drawn to the content* So, I figured now was a good enough time to sign up and join the forum.
> 
> Name: Brandon
> Age: 23, but I don't look my age...
> Location: Tennessee
> Profession: Presently unemployed (most job experience is in Office Administration and/or Retail)
> Music: Classical, pop, and typically something with snazzy lyrics or a great beat.
> Likes: Little animals, cats, pizza, sugar cookies, video games, reading, writing, and "imagination"!
> Dislikes: Rude people, ungrateful people, liars, spoiled food
> About me: As I mentioned, I came onto the site quite a bit in the past, but never did anything more than read the stories that were offered. But, I want a more active part now, possibly even writing things here. If not, just getting to talk to others would be a nice thing. My days are rather boring... so it'd be nice to have something to do! :3



Hello and welcome! I am from Tennessee too, and as Imfree said, hello neighbor!


----------



## KarmacomaGirl

Name: Michele
Age: 30
Location: Buffalo, NY
Profession: Was in Biotech sales, going to school for nursing in Fall
Music: Hip Hop, Downtempo, Alternative, Rock, Pop, Oldies, some Country.. Massive Attack is my fav artist
Likes: flip flops, writing, camping, watching hockey, cold pillows (simple pleasures are awesome), being goofy with friends, pondering, dresses, fires, nachos, concerts, the beach, pedicures, smiling and just enjoying life 
Dislikes: anyone who doesnt at least consider the idea of questioning the status quo..and snakes lol
About me: Im silly, friendly, intelligent, open, introverted but outgoing, think waayyyy too much but still love to have a good time  BIG GIRLS ROCK, HERE TO SHOW LOVE & SUPPORT!
picture: 

View attachment bluedress.jpg


View attachment Chelefulllength.jpg


----------



## Alzison

I suppose this is my Dims litmus test so I had better be as appropriate and professional as possible. 

*Age:* 28
*Location:* Upstate Manhattan
*Likes:* hyperbole, tangents, musical outbursts, kittens, freeform debate, sarcasm, curly hair products (...resisting urge to go off on tangent...), nooks, inexplicable, amazingly true connections, and oxford commas
*Dislikes*: milk, people who take my laundry out of the dryer after it has been sitting there for less than 2 minutes, impoliteness, grammatical genteelisms, pretentions, disrespect, LOL'ing
*Profession:*meeeh tbd- currently working in development, whilst considering going back to school for some masters degree that will result in absolutely no financial gain (read: music). 

Bien?


----------



## danielson123

Hi everybody. 

My name is Dan and I've been lurking on the forums for a while and just decided to come out and introduce myself to what looks like a great community. I'm 19, a student, and still living at home in Pittsburgh. I'm really, really shy. I have crippling stage fright that seems to also apply less severely to simply talking to new people. I'm looking to make some friends since that's a major part of my life that has been lacking (I went inactive with my fraternity this semester to focus more on school, and that took a massive chunk out of my social life.) I'm a nice guy; not exactly cool but I have my moments. I like movies (almost anything but horror ones), TV, reading, and video games (I know, generic, right? Well I can't help what I like I guess). The last few years, I've really gotten into professional wrestling. I even thought about it as a career option for a while, but realized there isn't really much room for financial success there. 

I was a short kid, not that 5'10" is tall now, but I remember being shorter than everybody in my class. In middle school I hit my growth spurt and grew like 8 inches in a year. That made my eyes go bad and I had to get glasses. For the rest of middle school I didn't really gain any weight and was a real string bean. I started filling out in high school. I passed right by 'normal' and went directly into 'overweight.' For the last year or so I've been steady at around 250 lbs. I'm not gaining or losing, just...living I guess. I don't have a problem with my size really, but that doesn't mean I would rule any change out, either. Actually, I think I would look weirder if I was thin. I guess I just feel that if I decided to get into shape or whatever, it wouldn't really help me at all when it comes to dating. I have some bad self-image issues, and I'm afraid to put myself out there and meet people. Sometimes I just look in the mirror (not so much at my body as at my face) and think to myself 'Who would ever want you?' I know that almost everything is confidence and with the right attitude and confidence anybody can be perceived as 'good-looking' but I'm not in that frame of mind about myself, since I've never had any experience with women. Being so shy, it makes it hard to go out and try to meet people, which I desperately want to do, and the fact that I haven't found anybody makes me not want to try. It's a terrible cycle that I really want to change.

I'm at the end of my 4th semester as a computer engineering student at Pitt. I started out optimistic, but I guess through lack of motivation I've really let school slip through my fingers. I think I might be in the wrong major, but with my grades it's not an option to transfer to another field right now. At this point my only options are to go to a community college to get my grades up or quit school all together and get a job. I'm not sure what I want to do with my life... It's like I see all these options but am afraid to take the first step towards any goals. I don't know, maybe I should talk to a counselor or something about this. I guess I'm just afraid about what my future holds for me. I feel really alone and disconnected from everybody around me and I'm looking to change that.

I'm an FA, but not exclusively so. I think everyone has something to offer in terms of looks and there's something beautiful about everybody. Maybe that's just a naive opinion on my part, which I'm willing to accept based on the fact that I have nothing in my real life to base that on since I've never had a girlfriend. Maybe just the idea of somebody else giving me a chance makes me feel that if they are willing to give me a chance, then I would be willing to give them a chance, too, but that scenario has never presented itself to me.

I'm including a picture of myself, which is a big step for me. Sorry for the glare in my glasses, I tried for a few minutes to balance the light in the room against the glare on the lenses and this was the best shot.

I'm sorry for going on for so long, I know nobody wants to read a big long boring post about somebody they don't know, but I think just writing this out has helped me get some of my feelings out from the back of my head. I just want to say thanks to anybody for listening, and to add that I'm inexperienced when it comes to most things in normal life, but I'm open to learning and new ideas. I will offer my opinions when I feel they are needed and hopefully they will be as good as some of the things I have seen on these forums.

Nice to meet you all,
Dan 

View attachment pic.JPG


----------



## Tad

Hey Dan, I remember that second year funk of 'this isn't as interesting as a career as I thought it would be' (electrical eng for me). I came within a whisper of having to repeat my year, but went on to decide I might as well complete what I started, not having another idea, and it worked out OK. I hope you find your own path that works for you.


----------



## danielson123

Hey thanks, Tad. That means a lot. I'm thinking of trying computer science if I get a chance, since I had like a half dozen programming classes in high school. To be honest that's the only reason I picked COE to begin with. I ignorantly applied to the engineering school, got accepted, then had until the end of freshman year to pick an engineering major. So I just chose COE because I figured I had had enough classes already for it to be familiar. Not the case as it turns out.:doh:


----------



## Artemisia

Welcome to the board, *Dan*! 

Yeah, the second-year funk is definitely real, and definitely something I've heard about in the hard sciences. Mine was physics, and my second year for physics was actually my junior year (since I was an economics/philosophy major my freshman year and didn't do any physics courses. I packed the physics degree into three years). I remember longing to go back into the soft sciences, maybe even an English degree. But I stuck with it and turned the corner. 

By the way, cute pic, if you don't mind me saying


----------



## danielson123

Wow, thanks. I've never gotten that before. :blush: Physics is probably my best bet besides CS. I've always been good at that. I took some psych classes that I liked, but probably only because they were pretty simple and had a low workload compared to my other classes. I also like history and writing a lot and if I could take a class on something like that without having to present anything in front of people, I totally would. But for the most part that's what those courses are. I really should be more worried about this than I am, since it's my future and all, but I just can't seem to care that much about any of it. Probably not a good thing.


----------



## Artemisia

danielson123 said:


> Wow, thanks. I've never gotten that before. :blush: Physics is probably my best bet besides CS. I've always been good at that. I took some psych classes that I liked, but probably only because they were pretty simple and had a low workload compared to my other classes. I also like history and writing a lot and if I could take a class on something like that without having to present anything in front of people, I totally would. But for the most part that's what those courses are. I really should be more worried about this than I am, since it's my future and all, but I just can't seem to care that much about any of it. Probably not a good thing.



Well, you _are_ cute, so get used to hearing it 

Nah, worrying over the future is WAY overrated. Enjoy yourself, enjoy being in school, taking classes that interest you, expanding your horizons -- you have the whole rest of your life to work away at some career or pursue some narrow specialization in academia. 

Oh, and you could probably get away with not presenting in writing or history classes, most of those that I remember from undergrad were essays and term papers. However, you could send email to a professor of a prospective course asking ahead of time if there's any presentations in front of the class, and if there are, don't take that course or choose a different professor. No reason for you to miss out on something that interests you


----------



## KHayes666

Artemisia said:


> *Name*: Artemisia
> *Age*: 28
> *Location*: Massachusetts, USA
> *Profession*: Programmer, Researcher, Event Director, SF Writer
> 
> *Music*: Poets of the Fall, Beethoven, Debussy, Nightwish, Tarja, Stream of Passion, Jethro Tull, Pink Floyd, Kate Bush, Heart, Secret Garden, Rasa, Azam Ali, Elliott Smith, Broken Iris. Genres: Classical, opera, operatic metal, symphonic rock, classical Indian, some Persian, some indie
> 
> *Likes*: Beauty, philosophy, a well-spun yarn (story), economics, physics, technology, the fat acceptance movement, to write, to blog, politics, the history of thought, art, architecture, music, composition, playing the piano, singing opera, beautiful clothing, hiking, nature, gardening, the ocean, light playing off the water, a starry sky in winter, quiet reflection, falling in love, good sex
> 
> *Dislikes*: Willful ignorance, shallow vanity, the words "I can't...", sociopaths, false
> 
> *About me*: I'm polyamorous, in an open marriage with my husband of two years. I love falling in love. I've written fiction and poetry my entire life, sung since I was in elementary school, yet I went to college and grad school for math and physics. I have a day job as a jack of all trades in a software and research company, and an (as-yet) unpaid full-time second job writing science fiction novels and working towards publication. I've been heavily involved in the fat acceptance movement for four years, in various ways.
> 
> Oh yes, and I'm a tall drink of water (thanks to central Italian heritage), about 6' 0".
> 
> *Picture*:
> 
> A couple in my favorite dress, and the last sporting an actual smile.



Have you ever gone to any of the BBW/FA events in MA before? Just wondering.


----------



## Artemisia

^I haven't. I didn't know they existed until... well, joining this board a few days ago :blush: I'd be interested in going, at some point. I assume details crop up in the Events forum?


----------



## KHayes666

Artemisia said:


> ^I haven't. I didn't know they existed until... well, joining this board a few days ago :blush: I'd be interested in going, at some point. I assume details crop up in the Events forum?



Indeed, East board. There are dances all the time.


----------



## Artemisia

KHayes666 said:


> Indeed, East board. There are dances all the time.



Fun, will keep an eye on upcoming events!  Great that there's so much to do for us in MA. I know some other regions must not be as lucky. And I'd love to mingle with BBWs/SSBBWs and FAs. Especially FAs. I can count all the FAs I've known in my life on one hand!


----------



## nycbbwlover623

You are such a beauty!


----------



## mel

Welcome to the site yall


----------



## Artemisia

Thanks *nyc* and *mel*!  Happy to be here :happy:


----------



## MaryClaire

So I've been browsing around here for a couple of years and I think think post is long overdue.

My name is Mary and I'm 42.

Chronically single.
I work in marketing for a large industrial supplies distributor.

I'm a huge (no pun intended) sports fan. I love football, hockey, baseball - ok pretty much everything. Love my Chicago teams!

This is me.... 

View attachment sycamore.jpg


----------



## Artemisia

MaryClaire said:


> So I've been browsing around here for a couple of years and I think think post is long overdue.
> 
> My name is Mary and I'm 42.
> 
> Chronically single.
> I work in marketing for a large industrial supplies distributor.
> 
> I'm a huge (no pun intended) sports fan. I love football, hockey, baseball - ok pretty much everything. Love my Chicago teams!
> 
> This is me....



Hi, Mary! That pic is adorable. Nice to meet you!


----------



## imfree

Artemisia said:


> Hi, Mary! That pic is adorable. Nice to meet you!



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Mary!


----------



## nycbbwlover623

do you have yahoo messenger?


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome to Dimensions new peeps!


----------



## Never2fat4me

MaryClaire said:


> So I've been browsing around here for a couple of years and I think think post is long overdue.
> 
> My name is Mary and I'm 42.
> 
> Chronically single.
> I work in marketing for a large industrial supplies distributor.
> 
> I'm a huge (no pun intended) sports fan. I love football, hockey, baseball - ok pretty much everything. Love my Chicago teams!
> 
> This is me....



So totally cute! Welcome to Dimensions.

Chris


----------



## seat4bbw

Hi all. 34 M from central NJ here


----------



## Artemisia

nycbbwlover623 said:


> do you have yahoo messenger?



I'm not interested in chatting, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## Alicia33

Hello there to all the new people!


----------



## bbw.allyxox

Name:Ally
Age: 20
Location: Ohio
Profession: Student/Barista
Music: Punk Cabaret, Punk, Alternative
Likes: Sleeping, Eating, Photography
Dislikes:Bad breath, Rude People
About me: 20 year old photography student. I love to eat and cuddle! <3

:3


----------



## The Orange Mage

Ooh, further up the page...the newbies are bringing in booze! Score!

And right above me: Yay, more cute Ohioans!

Let me guess...you're in the northeast part of the state?


----------



## bbw.allyxox

The Orange Mage said:


> Ooh, further up the page...the newbies are bringing in booze! Score!
> 
> And right above me: Yay, more cute Ohioans!
> 
> Let me guess...you're in the northeast part of the state?


'


Nope. Smack dab in the middle!


----------



## MaryClaire

Never2fat4me said:


> So totally cute! Welcome to Dimensions.
> 
> Chris



Thanks, you're sweet!


----------



## MaryClaire

Artemisia said:


> Hi, Mary! That pic is adorable. Nice to meet you!



Thank you so much! I appreciate it


----------



## Wholelottarosie78

New to the forum, looking to meet new and like minded people.
Name: Heidi
Age:33
Location: Nebraska
Profession:Full Time Student in Early Childhood Education (Thinking about changing majors)
Music: All music is fine by me as long as there IS music. Depends on mood too.
Likes: Chocolate,my nephew, cooking, new experiances and truth.
Dislikes: Tears, shit on my shoe, and liars
About me: I've been big my whole life and I would like to gain a sense of community with like minded people. :kiss2:


----------



## strugglingfa

I'm 21
I don't really know what to say lol
I live in Vegas
I love music 
I'm a musician
I'm an FA
and I do consider myself to be a feeder. Bum! Bum! Bum! lol 

View attachment photo 1.JPG


View attachment photo 2.JPG


----------



## rg770Ibanez

bbw.allyxox said:


> Name:Ally
> Age: 20
> Location: Ohio
> Profession: Student/Barista
> Music: Punk Cabaret, Punk, Alternative
> Likes: Sleeping, Eating, Photography
> Dislikes:Bad breath, Rude People
> About me: 20 year old photography student. I love to eat and cuddle! <3
> 
> :3



Welcome to dims, you're extremely kewtt


----------



## bbw.allyxox

rg770Ibanez said:


> Welcome to dims, you're extremely kewtt



Thanks! I try! <3


----------



## Lottie

Hey everyone, I'm Lottie, 30 from the UK! 6" 1, blonde, big and B.E.A.utiful!! Nice to meet you all! X


----------



## bartenda

bbw.allyxox said:


> Name:Ally
> Age: 20
> Location: Ohio
> Profession: Student/Barista
> Music: Punk Cabaret, Punk, Alternative
> Likes: Sleeping, Eating, Photography
> Dislikes:Bad breath, Rude People
> About me: 20 year old photography student. I love to eat and cuddle! <3
> 
> :3



naww u are the cutest girl eva  wish there were more girls like u in melbourne, even your eyes are just absolutely breathtaking


----------



## bbw.allyxox

bartenda said:


> naww u are the cutest girl eva  wish there were more girls like u in melbourne, even your eyes are just absolutely breathtaking





hehe, awwww!
You guys are the best!


----------



## Lottie

think i need to add a photo!! these are me with long hair, medium hair and the new short hair!! which makes me face look slimmer???[/ATTACH]
View attachment IMG_0281.jpg


----------



## hopeforhopenick

My name is Nicholas im new to this forum....

Age- 26
Weight - 650lbs, height 5'8
From- Portland, Maine
Professional- naval archeitucture
Likes- Travel, been to 21 countries, casinos, reading, boating, learning new cultures
looking for- im single, have no kids, and not much prior history of dating, not many people around looking to date a 650lb man  ....
maybe I will find true love and have relationship, distance is not a problem, and i do like to travel,  

http://www.youtube.com/hopeforhopenick my youtube....


----------



## herin

Since I've been away for so long, I thought I'd post here and re-introduce myself. My name is Erin and I'm 32 and live in Kansas. I have missed my Dimensions friends and look forward to getting to know those of you I haven't met yet. 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## Linda

Welcome everyone!!


----------



## evilvampire

bbw.allyxox said:


> Name:Ally
> Age: 20
> Location: Ohio
> Profession: Student/Barista
> Music: Punk Cabaret, Punk, Alternative
> Likes: Sleeping, Eating, Photography
> Dislikes:Bad breath, Rude People
> About me: 20 year old photography student. I love to eat and cuddle! <3
> 
> :3



Why greetings , welcome to DIMS


----------



## DarkestBurningStar

I'm excited to be here!  I was hoping to find a cool forum where I could "fit in" . Here are me details:
Name:Abbie
Age: 23
Location: Chicago
Profession: Student/Admin.
Music: I mostly listen to Christian, Kpop (other foreign music like French as well), & Indie :happy:
Likes: Reading, sleeping, going to the movies, going for walks and coffee 
Dislikes: Rude/Cruel people, invasion of personal space, insects (except for ladybugs, butterflies, and lightning bugs) 
About me: I'm studying to be a teacher, and am hoping to one day teach in South Korea! Oh, and I love my cat~! :wubu: 

My face:
View attachment 040411231953.jpg


----------



## Joanagrace

Hi everyone  I'm pretty new here, snooped around the site for a bit before deciding that I loved it and signing up for an account. I'm writing a story that I had started ages beforehand but I'd never really understood my feelings or found anyone else like me before I came here  so thanks all for making me feel accepted and well 'normal' - if any such thing exists.

I'm female, names joana but everyone calls me Jo.
19 years old, lives in Dubai and really more of an FFA than a gainer or BBW.

Ohh and I'm a massive Beatles fan! As well as classic movies like the Godfather  what else? Er currently single but not by choice :L

Sorry I don't have much info on my profile, haven't really worked out how to do that yet :s thanks for reading anyway and please check out my story if you have time  xxx


----------



## Joanagrace

Also I'm British and a huge Doctor Who fan


----------



## herin

Joanagrace said:


> Also I'm British and a huge Doctor Who fan



Yay for Dr. Who!  Who is your favorite doctor?


----------



## Joanagrace

herin said:


> Yay for Dr. Who!  Who is your favorite doctor?



Hmm most people disagree with me but I loved Christopher Eccleston! I think it's because my youngest memories of Doctor Who are with him in, but tbh it's a hard question. I think that they always choose such good actors and right now I'm loving Matt Smiths quirkiness.

Who's your favourite?


----------



## littlefairywren

Oooh lots of lovely new people! Welcome to Dims, everyone :happy:


----------



## herin

Joanagrace said:


> Hmm most people disagree with me but I loved Christopher Eccleston! I think it's because my youngest memories of Doctor Who are with him in, but tbh it's a hard question. I think that they always choose such good actors and right now I'm loving Matt Smiths quirkiness.
> 
> Who's your favourite?



I'm with you there. Christopher Eccleston was just so...odd. Perfect for Dr. Who. I also liked David Tennant alot, but the jury's still out on Matt Smith for me. 

Oh, and welcome btw!


----------



## Blackjack

Joanagrace said:


> Hmm most people disagree with me but I loved Christopher Eccleston!



Hello, I like you and hope that you post a lot of stuff just as awesome as what you said here.


----------



## Lins

Hi, this is me:

Name:Lindsay
Age: 31
Location: Heart of Europpe
Profession: Government official.
Music: U2, R&B, Hip Hop, Rock
Likes: Reading, surfing the net, enjoying life,...
Dislikes: shallow people, bananas, spiders,...
About me: married, mother of a gorgeous 2 year old daughter

I'm new to this kind of forum... Although I love my body, and I'm married, I still at times find it difficult to believe that I could be considered even remotely attractive. I still don't understand why my husband fell in love with me, but then again, he's the only man ever to have been attracted to me, so maybe he's just plain nuts 
My daughter is quite the opposite of me, she's blonde with blue eyes, and looks really angelic (that's not just mummy-talk, even complete strangers on the street comment on her radiant smile and ice-blue eyes). :smitten:

As for my weight, I'm about 110 kilo's, and that's after WLS... My starting weight was 154 kilo's. I would like to weigh less than 100 kilo, because that would make it just a bit easier to wear certain types of clothes (though I already tend to dress hip and trendy ), and also it would make me feel just a tad better, physically.


----------



## Joanagrace

Blackjack said:


> Hello, I like you and hope that you post a lot of stuff just as awesome as what you said here.



Hehe thank you :happy: should I feel pressured to live up to that? 

And thanks for all the welcomes people!


----------



## pearadisessbbw

Hello,

I'm brand new on this forum and just wanted to say hi. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## Nutella

Hello..

I've been a member here for a while just never really wrote much.
Here I am today giving it another shot!

Name: Josie
Age: 35
Location: Toronto, Canada
Profession: Workforce Analyst
Music: Anything really.. love all music
Likes: Reading.. writing.. singing.. photography
Dislikes: Mean people
About me: Single.. love to smile and in dire need of a vacation!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Nutella said:


> Hello..
> 
> I've been a member here for a while just never really wrote much.
> Here I am today giving it another shot!
> 
> Name: Josie
> Age: 35
> Location: Toronto, Canada
> Profession: Workforce Analyst
> Music: Anything really.. love all music
> Likes: Reading.. writing.. singing.. photography
> Dislikes: Mean people
> About me: Single.. love to smile and in dire need of a vacation!!


You have an awesome username.


Welcome all new folk.


----------



## Cyn

Hi, I've been lurking around for about a week now. I'm really enjoying the site. I feel like I may have found a forum where I belong and don't have to pretend to be something I'm not :smitten:

Name: Cynthia 
Age: 35
Location: Dublin, Ireland (for now)
Profession: stay home mom and I write in my spare time.
Music: everything, I have no favourites
Likes: Reading, writing, photography, films and playing with my kids
Dislikes: rudeness, rain, and hiking 
About me: I'm a mom of 3. I was a teacher in my past life.


----------



## shadowyshadowy

Hey first time posting just like to say I like it here and hope to make plenty of frineds.


----------



## Paul

Welcome Cyn. The picture you posted is lovely.



Cyn said:


> Hi, I've been lurking around for about a week now. I'm really enjoying the site. I feel like I may have found a forum where I belong and don't have to pretend to be something I'm not :smitten:
> 
> Name: Cynthia
> Age: 35
> Location: Dublin, Ireland (for now)
> Profession: stay home mom and I write in my spare time.
> Music: everything, I have no favourites
> Likes: Reading, writing, photography, films and playing with my kids
> Dislikes: rudeness, rain, and hiking
> About me: I'm a mom of 3. I was a teacher in my past life.


----------



## Cyn

thanks Paul


----------



## IndplsEric

In 1978, a British rock band asked its fans, "Who Are You?" And to this day, it is a question I loathe. The reason I loathe that question is that so many variables come into play. Who is asking? What is the context of the question? Do I like this person? How vulnerable do I want to be? 

Yes, this sort of conundrum goes on inside my head...even when it is a simple forum introduction. But then again, I have been told I complicate my life unnecessarily at times. :doh:

So let's keep it simple, shall we? Let's. 

Name: Eric
Age: 37
Location: Indianapolis, Indiana, USA (or, more specifically, 39.666389,-86.182877)
Height: 6'4" (1.930 meters, for the metric fans out there)
Profession: Publishing
Music: Country AND Western, pop, rock, Christian, oldies, and just about everything else
Likes: Nikon cameras, Apple computers, good music, good friends, Friday afternoons
Dislikes: Negative people, small cars, low ceilings, Monday mornings
Favorite Forum user: indy500tchr

Got anything else you wanna know, just ask.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

IndplsEric said:


> In 1978, a British rock band asked its fans, "Who Are You?" And to this day, it is a question I loathe. The reason I loathe that question is that so many variables come into play. Who is asking? What is the context of the question? Do I like this person? How vulnerable do I want to be?
> 
> Yes, this sort of conundrum goes on inside my head...even when it is a simple forum introduction. But then again, I have been told I complicate my life unnecessarily at times. :doh:
> 
> So let's keep it simple, shall we? Let's.
> 
> Name: Eric
> Age: 37
> Location: Indianapolis, Indiana, USA (or, more specifically, 39.666389,-86.182877)
> Height: 6'4" (1.930 meters, for the metric fans out there)
> Profession: Publishing
> Music: Country AND Western, pop, rock, Christian, oldies, and just about everything else
> Likes: Nikon cameras, Apple computers, good music, good friends, Friday afternoons
> Dislikes: Negative people, small cars, low ceilings, Monday mornings
> Favorite Forum user: indy500tchr
> 
> Got anything else you wanna know, just ask.



I recognized you from Katie's post as soon as I saw your avatar.  Welcome, Eric. Hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## indy500tchr

IndplsEric said:


> Name: Eric
> Age: 37
> Location: Indianapolis, Indiana, USA (or, more specifically, 39.666389,-86.182877)
> Height: 6'4" (1.930 meters, for the metric fans out there)
> Profession: Publishing
> Music: Country AND Western, pop, rock, Christian, oldies, and just about everything else
> Likes: Nikon cameras, Apple computers, good music, good friends, Friday afternoons
> Dislikes: Negative people, small cars, low ceilings, Monday mornings
> *Favorite Forum user: indy500tchr*
> 
> Got anything else you wanna know, just ask.



Horray!!!! So glad you have arrived!


----------



## CastingPearls

Awwwww that was so cute!!!!

WELCOME!!!!!


----------



## Rathkhan

Name: Jayme (aka Rathkhan for the purposes of the forum) 
Age: 34
Location: Missouri, though moving soon. 
Profession: Network Engineer and Webmaster 
Music: Pretty much anything except country. 
Likes: Web Design, Graphic Design, Problem Solving, Sex, Voyeurism, Movies, Acting!
Dislikes: Mean people, prudish behavior, not having sex, and clothes. 
About me: I'm a fairly intelligent person who loves the human body in all it's shapes and sizes. I am fairly self-confident, though appreciates positive attention (don't we all??). I spend a lot of time on the web due to my professions and tend to make friends easy. I have a very raunchy sense of humor though I sometimes know when to draw the line heh


----------



## dudewalker0707

Hmm....I've been a member here for a while (2007) but have never introduced myself. 

I'm 25, male and live in Johnson City, TN.......so greetings from NE Tennessee 

Name: Mike
Age: 25
Location: Johnson City, TN


----------



## LovelyLiz

dudewalker0707 said:


> Hmm....I've been a member here for a while (2007) but have never introduced myself.
> 
> I'm 25, male and live in Johnson City, TN.......so greetings from NE Tennessee
> 
> Name: Mike
> Age: 25
> Location: Johnson City, TN



Welcome officially, dudewalker! Nice to finally have you introduce yourself. A couple of my best friends in grad school were from Bristol.  It's a lovely area.


----------



## imfree

dudewalker0707 said:


> Hmm....I've been a member here for a while (2007) but have never introduced myself.
> 
> I'm 25, male and live in Johnson City, TN.......so greetings from NE Tennessee
> 
> Name: Mike
> Age: 25
> Location: Johnson City, TN



Great to see you active and out of lurking, Neighbor! Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Robbie_Rob

Hey everyone
My name is Rob`
I'm 29 and from Dublin, Ireland
I have long been an admirer of bbw women and am married to one of the most beautiful ones 
I have only the utmost respect for full figured ladies and am only here to show my appreciation to you all and to talk to simila minded people.
Hope to talk to a lot of nice people
Here's me by the way


----------



## Surlysomething

hopeforhopenick said:


> My name is Nicholas im new to this forum....
> 
> Age- 26
> Weight - 650lbs, height 5'8
> From- Portland, Maine
> Professional- naval archeitucture
> Likes- Travel, been to 21 countries, casinos, reading, boating, learning new cultures
> looking for- im single, have no kids, and not much prior history of dating, not many people around looking to date a 650lb man  ....
> maybe I will find true love and have relationship, distance is not a problem, and i do like to travel,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/hopeforhopenick my youtube....



You're super-handsome! Welcome to the site and post lots.


----------



## Alicia33

dudewalker0707 said:


> Hmm....I've been a member here for a while (2007) but have never introduced myself.
> 
> I'm 25, male and live in Johnson City, TN.......so greetings from NE Tennessee
> 
> Name: Mike
> Age: 25
> Location: Johnson City, TN



Hello neighbor, also from TN!


----------



## spaceman999

Hi..........


----------



## hardasevr

Name: Hardasevr
Age: 63
Location: Northwest USA
Profession: Almost Retired
Music: any
Likes: Photos, videos
Dislikes: Over the top
About me: Takin time to see how others live.


----------



## hardasevr

BBWGwen said:


> Name: Gwen
> Age: 28
> Location: San Francisco, CA
> Profession: Student, web model, aspiring photographer
> Music: Anything but most Rap and Country
> Likes: Movies, clubs, concerts, traveling, and road trips
> Dislikes: Rude and idotic people
> About me: I'm a married BBW web model who is trying to get more familiar and involved in the size acceptance movement.



Gorgeous photo!!


----------



## hardasevr

BBWGwen said:


> Name: Gwen
> Age: 28
> Location: San Francisco, CA
> Profession: Student, web model, aspiring photographer
> Music: Anything but most Rap and Country
> Likes: Movies, clubs, concerts, traveling, and road trips
> Dislikes: Rude and idotic people
> About me: I'm a married BBW web model who is trying to get more familiar and involved in the size acceptance movement.



San Francisco is my all time favorite city. Been many years since there in the Navy!


----------



## j9gril

Name: Janine

Age: 39 *gulp*

Location: Sydney, Australia

Profession: Executive Assistant

Likes: reading, all things crafty, time with friends, absorbing the cafe culture, listening to music (heavy rock, soft rock, metal, and toby keith), writing, intellectually stimulating conversation, tattoos ..

Dislikes: mean spirited people, comparisons, bitterness - in coffee and people

About me: i have a paper fetish.. i absolutely MUST have pen/paper with me at all times in case the muse strikes.. i write A LOT... 

View attachment IMG_1926.JPG


----------



## MissAshley

Returning member here. I guess I made one post last year and forgot about this place. I just wouldn't feel right without another intro.

*Name:* Ashley
*Age:* 26
*Location:* Indiana, USA
*Profession:* Writing student, stock @ Target, freelance writer, model
Music: Anything except country
*Likes:* Writing, blogging, volunteering/charity work, giving advice, promoting a healthy body image 
*Dislikes:* Mean people, people who can't take an opinion that's different from their own
*About me:* I love to compete in pageants. I am going for a few titles within the next year. One of my platforms is promoting a health body image in girls and women. *I am not fat* but I want to be a part of this community of size acceptance because I love to help others see the beauty in themselves.






This is a photo of me that is in the 2011 calendar for a local classic rock radio station.


----------



## littlefairywren

Woot! Welcome to Dims everyone :happy:


----------



## hmfinau

Well I am finally submitting a post . I feel like I have just had my first look at an all you can eat buffet! I am so thrilled to be here..to belong..don't hesitate to message me..I am really open and honest! Thanks and have a great day!

Name: Heather

Age: 36

Location: Salt Lake City, Utah

Profession: Goddess 

Likes: Listening to music, art, architecture, people watching, going for drives, reading, football, rugby, movies...

Dislikes: Disrespect of any kind

About me: I love to laugh and try to make the best of every situation. I love to meet new people and treat others the way I want to be treated. 

View attachment hmf 3-2011.JPG


----------



## HDANGEL15

MissAshley said:


> This is a photo of me that is in the 2011 calendar for a local classic rock radio station.


*
YIKESSSSSSSS YOU HAVE A SCAREY SNAKE wrapped around you????!!!!! *


----------



## HDANGEL15

Rathkhan said:


> Name: Jayme (aka Rathkhan for the purposes of the forum)
> Age: 34
> Location: Missouri, though moving soon.



*well hellllllo mr BLUE EYES....where you moving?

:smitten:*


----------



## chicken legs

Surlysomething said:


> You're super-handsome! Welcome to the site and post lots.



I agree.


Sup:batting:


----------



## legenda

*Name:* Alexander
*Age:* 18
*Location:* Finland, Europe
*Profession:* Student (Ship Officer)
*Music:* Anything from Metallica to Lady Gaga
*Likes:* Shipping, Photography, Web design, Big guys*
*About me:* * No... I'm not straight 

View attachment DSC_0095_2.jpg


View attachment DIM01.jpg


----------



## BXGemini26

Name: Sharod
Age: 26
Location: NYC
Profession: Looking for work
Music: R&B, Hip Hop, Funk, Soul, Neo Soul
Likes: Sports, Anime, Manga, Movies
Dislikes: Negative people
About me: 26 year old. Gemini. I have lost over 100 lbs in the last two years. Still on the heavy side but happy where I'm at right now.


----------



## MissAshley

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> YIKESSSSSSSS YOU HAVE A SCAREY SNAKE wrapped around you????!!!!! *



She's my pet snake haha. She's harmless.


----------



## biglynch

Name: Aiden
Age: 29
Location: UK 
Profession: Croupier
Music: Rock, Hip Hop, D'n'B
Likes: Sports, Wrestling, poker, photography
Dislikes: pain, rudeness, beetroot.
About me:Just doing what i do, loving each day. 

View attachment untitled.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

MissAshley said:


> Returning member here. I guess I made one post last year and forgot about this place. I just wouldn't feel right without another intro.
> 
> *Name:* Ashley
> *Age:* 26
> *Location:* Indiana, USA
> *Profession:* Writing student, stock @ Target, freelance writer, model
> Music: Anything except country
> *Likes:* Writing, blogging, volunteering/charity work, giving advice, promoting a healthy body image
> *Dislikes:* Mean people, people who can't take an opinion that's different from their own
> *About me:* I love to compete in pageants. I am going for a few titles within the next year. One of my platforms is promoting a health body image in girls and women. *I am not fat* but I want to be a part of this community of size acceptance because I love to help others see the beauty in themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a photo of me that is in the 2011 calendar for a local classic rock radio station.




I'm curious why you felt the need to bold the "I am not fat" part.


----------



## slimgarvy

New to this site, just saying Hi...

Name: Max
Age: 23
Location: NY
Profession: Loan Officer
Music: Indie, rap, hip-hop, pretty much anything
Likes: working out, cars 
Dislikes: ignorance, judgmental people
About me: I like women who are 100% comfortable with themselves, that is how I was drawn to this site.


----------



## CastingPearls

Hello all new people. Welcome to Dimensions.


----------



## Emma

Surlysomething said:


> I'm curious why you felt the need to bold the "I am not fat" part.



Maybe she feels the need to make it clear that she isn't one of us because otherwise we wouldn't accept her help to make us feel good at any size?


----------



## Tad

CurvyEm said:


> Maybe she feels the need to make it clear that she isn't one of us because otherwise we wouldn't accept her help to make us feel good at any size?



Or possibly just trying to head off all the pms from guys saying 'U R not Fat? R U gainr?" because they didn't really read the post and only clicked on the picture? (just speculating....)


----------



## The Orange Mage

Tad said:


> Or possibly just trying to head off all the pms from guys saying 'U R not Fat? R U gainr?" because they didn't really read the post and only clicked on the picture? (just speculating....)



Yeah, this is my assumption as well.


----------



## Fatgarrus

Hello everyone, here is my first post

Name: Andrea(male)
Age: 20
Location: Italy
Profession: Student
Music: Almost every kind of music
Likes: math,videogames, tv-shows, movies, reading, travelling, swimming.
Dislikes: rude people, negative thinking, discrimination, betrayal and a lot of other things
About me:Well... I really don't know what to say, just don't hate me for my english, i know it sucks xD


----------



## shinyapple

hmfinau said:


> Well I am finally submitting a post . I feel like I have just had my first look at an all you can eat buffet! I am so thrilled to be here..to belong..don't hesitate to message me..I am really open and honest! Thanks and have a great day!
> 
> Name: Heather
> 
> Age: 36
> 
> Location: Salt Lake City, Utah



Welcome Heather...and hi neighbor! I'm in Layton and it's always nice to find another semi-local around here.


----------



## MissAshley

Surlysomething said:


> I'm curious why you felt the need to bold the "I am not fat" part.



I've been on communities like this before where I felt unwelcomed and people wondered why the hell I was on there being thin. I had to explain myself nearly every day so I guess I just wanted to make my explaination part of my intro so there would be no confusion as to why I want to be here.


----------



## KHayes666

MissAshley said:


> I've been on communities like this before where I felt unwelcomed and people wondered why the hell I was on there being thin. I had to explain myself nearly every day so I guess I just wanted to make my explaination part of my intro so there would be no confusion as to why I want to be here.



You don't have to justify yourself to anyone. If they want to blindly assume you're going to do something like tell them how to live, that's their own ignorant fault.


----------



## MissAshley

KHayes666 said:


> You don't have to justify yourself to anyone. If they want to blindly assume you're going to do something like tell them how to live, that's their own ignorant fault.




You are right.


----------



## Surlysomething

KHayes666 said:


> You don't have to justify yourself to anyone. If they want to blindly assume you're going to do something like tell them how to live, that's their own ignorant fault.




Who are you? I asked her a question, not you.


----------



## Surlysomething

MissAshley said:


> I've been on communities like this before where I felt unwelcomed and people wondered why the hell I was on there being thin. I had to explain myself nearly every day so I guess I just wanted to make my explaination part of my intro so there would be no confusion as to why I want to be here.




Cool. I just wondered because it was bolded for importance. We're all pretty cool here so I don't think you'll have a problem.

And welcome.


----------



## KimmyP

Name: Kimberly or Kimmy

*Age:* 29..I turn the big 3-0 next month - yikes!

*Location:* Dallas, TX

*Profession:* Grad Student, Barista, Craft-Extraordinaire

*Music:* 70's, Old School Rap, TOP 40, Dance/Club/Trance/House

*Likes*: Pedicures, Happy Hour, Live Music, NYC, Tropical Destinations, 

Technology, Hello Kitty, and Wine

*Dislikes: *Bad Drivers, Rush Hour Traffic, People Being Late


This pic is from last night -- I look really short in it cuz I'm leaning on the podium, but I'm really 5'10"


----------



## LovelyLiz

KimmyP said:


> Name: Kimberly or Kimmy
> 
> *Age:* 29..I turn the big 3-0 next month - yikes!
> 
> *Location:* Dallas, TX
> 
> *Profession:* Grad Student, Barista, Craft-Extraordinaire
> 
> *Music:* 70's, Old School Rap, TOP 40, Dance/Club/Trance/House
> 
> *Likes*: Pedicures, Happy Hour, Live Music, NYC, Tropical Destinations,
> 
> Technology, Hello Kitty, and Wine
> 
> *Dislikes: *Bad Drivers, Rush Hour Traffic, People Being Late
> 
> 
> This pic is from last night -- I look really short in it cuz I'm leaning on the podium, but I'm really 5'10"



Welcome, Kimberly! What do you study?


----------



## CastingPearls

Hello Kitty you say? ME TOO! Here comes the Hello Kitty Welcome Wagon!


----------



## KimmyP

I'm about to graduate with my Masters in Finance!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

KimmyP said:


> Name: Kimberly or Kimmy
> 
> *Age:* 29..I turn the big 3-0 next month - yikes!
> 
> *Location:* Dallas, TX
> 
> *Profession:* Grad Student, Barista, Craft-Extraordinaire
> 
> *Music:* 70's, Old School Rap, TOP 40, Dance/Club/Trance/House
> 
> *Likes*: Pedicures, Happy Hour, Live Music, NYC, Tropical Destinations,
> 
> Technology, Hello Kitty, and Wine
> 
> *Dislikes: *Bad Drivers, Rush Hour Traffic, People Being Late
> 
> 
> This pic is from last night -- I look really short in it cuz I'm leaning on the podium, but I'm really 5'10"



welcome fellow Texan.


----------



## sera

Age: 33
Location: europe
Profession: working to pay my internet bills
Music: hip-hop, trip-hop but also cocorosie, agnesobel,..
Likes: fast paced, action online games but also nature and dogs 
Dislikes: puh so many things, starts with RL itselves -cruelty to animals - politics - media - crowd - loud, unserious people and musclemen...near endless list.

straight: i am here to find a BHM penpal, chat, rp, talk -friend and would be happy if you pm me :blush:


----------



## imfree

sera said:


> Age: 33
> Location: europe
> Profession: *working to pay my internet bills*
> Music: hip-hop, trip-hop but also cocorosie, agnesobel,..
> Likes: fast paced, action online games but also nature and dogs
> Dislikes: puh so many things, starts with RL itselves -cruelty to animals - politics - media - crowd - loud, unserious people and musclemen...near endless list.
> 
> straight: i am here to find a BHM penpal, chat, rp, talk -friend and would be happy if you pm me :blush:



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Sera. I love your entry for "Profession"!


----------



## Smitten Kitten

Name: Kitten or Amanda
Age: 26
Location: Texas
Profession: Model
Music: Anything really... I love it all
Likes: Nature, books, Criminal Minds, Traveling
Dislikes: B.O., Mtn Dew, Onions
About me: I'm a bubbly person... some people say high spirited... I'm a gainer, which I didnt know I was until someone told me there was a title, lol... 
picture: 

View attachment Picture 107.jpg


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Smitten Kitten said:


> Name: Kitten or Amanda
> Age: 26
> Location: Texas
> Profession: Model
> Music: Anything really... I love it all
> Likes: Nature, books, Criminal Minds, Traveling
> Dislikes: B.O., Mtn Dew, Onions
> About me: I'm a bubbly person... some people say high spirited... I'm a gainer, which I didnt know I was until someone told me there was a title, lol...
> picture:




wow you look exactly like Lindsay Felton.:smitten: good to see some Texas peeps coming. :happy:


----------



## LadyDeelicious

So apparently I've had an account on here for a while, had no clue, don't remember making it so I can't say what brought me here then....

As for now, I have been active on business message board (never done message boards before) and realized how much I like it. So this morning, up early with nothing really to do, I decided to do a web search for SSBBW message boards and found this one, and wouldn't you know when I go to create my account there already is one 

Anyhow, I figured I'd introduce myself since the banner at the top of the page recommends that I do such.

Hope I get to know some of you!


----------



## imfree

LadyDeelicious said:


> So apparently I've had an account on here for a while, had no clue, don't remember making it so I can't say what brought me here then....
> 
> ...snipped...



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, LadyDeelicious, I'm Edgar, head honcho, here, at Tenn. Loop Ranch, in Leb-nun (Lebanon), Tennessee.


----------



## LadyDeelicious

imfree said:


> Welcome to Dimensions Forums, LadyDeelicious, I'm Edgar, head honcho, here, at Tenn. Loop Ranch, in Leb-nun (Lebanon), Tennessee.



Thank you so much, I really am enjoying the comrodery (bad spelling) I am seeing on the boards here!


----------



## imfree

LadyDeelicious said:


> Thank you so much, I really am enjoying the comrodery (bad spelling) I am seeing on the boards here!



To tell you the truth, Ma'me, I'm really an electronic, scientific kinda' guy, but that's so nerdish and geekish that I loosen up for fun and to relieve others in the forums from what would otherwise be very boring, correct, grammar and spelling. See the "Hi, A Question About Fedding" thread where I really pour it on and , weeeeeell daaawggy!, you would think I was Jed Clampett from the way I write in there!.

Hi, A Question About Fedding


----------



## thefaa21

Hey everybody I'm 22 and I'm a student living in Santa Barbara and volunteer at the SB Zoo as an Animal Care aid.

I love anything involved with the beach/ocean and obviously I'm a fan of animals.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

Welcome to Dims fellow Santa Barbaran! Go Gauchos!!!! Love the new surprise Baby Giraffe!!! 

Sit back, relax and enjoy!!!! 





thefaa21 said:


> Hey everybody I'm 22 and I'm a student living in Santa Barbara and volunteer at the SB Zoo as an Animal Care aid.
> 
> I love anything involved with the beach/ocean and obviously I'm a fan of animals.


----------



## CaseyGetsBig

Name: Casey
Age: 35
Location: Utah
Profession: Personal assistant
Music: Rock and alternative/indie, also ambient chillout type stuff for background music while working.
Likes: Movies, concerts, biking, hiking and road trips
Dislikes: Left handed compliments, clueless people
About me: Yoyo dieter. New to the FA world. I gained a few extra pounds over the winter/spring and I like my new curves. I'm considering gaining a few more this summer.


----------



## bbwlover12

Hey everyone, I've been lurking for a while and want to meet some great people.

Age: 25
Sex: Male
Loc: Midwest 

Feel free to PM me to know more. I can't wait to get to know y'all!!!


----------



## Coltan

Name: Michael
Age: 24
Location: Sweden
Profession: Student
Music: I listen to almost everything
Likes: Movies, books, concerts, travel, history, philosophy
Dislikes: I dunno.. close-minded people and cooked fish i suppose? among other things
About me: BHM, and new to this whole scene and just wanted to say Hi.

Don't have a picture atm, but I'll try and find one to upload


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome, attractive people!

Post lots.


----------



## guam_girl

Hi! I'm Elle from Guam ( as my user name obviously suggests, lol.) 
I had an account here but I deleted it because I was shy that someone would google fu me and find out I like to be fed cake and am not ashamed of my size...However, I then became a lounge singer/hostess and made a lot of money being an attractive fat lady, so I'm way less shy about my proclivities now! 

So, yeah, I'm a former bar girl/lounge singer, speak basic Tagalog and am originally from Canada...Now I'm getting certified for Heavy Equipment and am looking forward to posting at this lovely forum!

My interests include all of the 'girly' stuff (clothes, makeup, etcetera), b-movies and horror, comic books and my construction trade. I also love preforming but am sadly out of a venue. I also love food 

Can't wait to get to know you all!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## RacHTML

Hello everyone! Just trying your forums out, I was recommended to join by a member.

Name: Rachael
Age: 18
Location: England
Profession: Student
Music: Rock and alternative/indie, but I like most music.
Likes: Movies, concerts, baking, reading, photography.
Dislikes: close minded people, ignorance, and general ass hattery.
About me: I was once a tiny little wisp of a creature, and piles the pounds on when my mum died this time last year. Trying to love my new body.

This is my face.





Sorry for the terrible body shot


----------



## Robbie_Rob

hi rach, glad to see you here finally. Looking good hun


----------



## PrettyKitty

Just me...yeah.


----------



## OptimusPrimeaux

*Name:* Leah Rae
*Age: *17. I know this is supposed to be 18+.. but I'm turning 18 in a little over a month. Hopefully I don't get banned for being a month shy of 18 
*Location: *South Louisiana
*Profession:* Student, in college working on my BS in nursing.
*Music: *Indie folk and reggae mainly. But I really listen to anything, yes, including country, but excluding metal haha.
*Likes: *Horror movies, volunteering, reading, playing video games, learning, road trips, small gigs, and pasta! lol
*Dislikes:* Ignorance.
*About me:* I suppose considering this is a fat acceptance forum, I'm supposed to introduce myself focusing on that aspect of my life. It's always been a part of me though, I can't ever point to a time that I wasn't fat, even when I was in diapers. I love myself, I love my body- I just don't love that other people don't love my body. So I'm here to surround myself with other people who will look past the extra pounds that society deems ugly and disgusting, and see the many qualities about me that make me a wonderful person to know.


I almost forgot a picture!


----------



## puss

Name: Paola
Age: 21
Location: Venezuela
Profession: Fashion Designer
Music: Indie and Alternative, you can check my last.fm if you want
Likes:Obviously Fashion, Movies, Magazines, Blogging, going out, chocolate
Dislikes: stupid people that believes you have to listen to them.
About me: wow my english is pretty basic, don't misread my obsession for fashion a think i'm kinda bimbo head, I'd have been chubby all my life, I'm pretty outgoing and easy to handle.


----------



## spiritangel

Lots and lots of welcomes to all the new dimms people and lots of hugs as well


----------



## SSBBWnaughtynickie

It's been a while since I was around on Dimensions but I missed it and couldn't stay away.

Here is a bit about me that you might not know,
Name: Nickie 
Age: 36
Height: 5'6
Weight: 550+ lbs
Occupation: just being myself

On a more personal note, I love to read and watch movies. My favorite places to be are at the ocean, at home and hanging out with amazing people. 

View attachment Shorentend.jpg


----------



## Paul

Wecolm to Dims Nickie. You have the most lovely eyes.



SSBBWnaughtynickie said:


> It's been a while since I was around on Dimensions but I missed it and couldn't stay away.
> 
> Here is a bit about me that you might not know,
> Name: Nickie
> Age: 36
> Height: 5'6
> Weight: 550+ lbs
> Occupation: just being myself
> 
> On a more personal note, I love to read and watch movies. My favorite places to be are at the ocean, at home and hanging out with amazing people.


----------



## Ash

thefaa21 said:


> Hey everybody I'm 22 and I'm a student living in Santa Barbara and volunteer at the SB Zoo as an Animal Care aid.
> 
> I love anything involved with the beach/ocean and obviously I'm a fan of animals.



Heyyy, I know you! 

Welcome!


----------



## NightAria

View attachment hed.jpg

I'm new here a lot of my online friends come here so thought I'd check it out.
I'm a 24 year old short fatty. I like comic books and cheezy horror. I have a thing for nerdy guys lol. I'm from a small town in Canada. I also have an unhealthy love for my rack.


----------



## Cirra

Hi all, new to the boards. I'm Christina, 21 years old, about 5'9" and 260. After a life-long struggle to accept my size and who I am, always hearing "Well, you have a pretty face, but..." (you're fat, so no) from the opposite sex, I've finally started to embrace it, at first in spite of, and gradually because of who I am. I am a soon-to-be full-time college student. I recently moved from New England to the Midwest to be with my wonderful boyfriend of nine months and so far I couldn't be happier. While I don't think he's necessarily an FA, it is nice to have finally found someone who doesn't just accept my size, but genuinely finds me attractive and treats me with as much love and respect as I could hope to ask find (and more). My interests include music (mostly rock/metal, a few others here and there), video games (both on and offline), singing, reading, writing, and art. I stumbled on this community recently and from what I've seen so far, it looks like such a wonderful, positive place, and I look forward to talking with many of you.


----------



## Pitch

Very new here! First post.

Uhh, welp. I am a little intimidated but here goes!


Name: Leslie (Lar or Pitch)
Age: 27
Location: Louisville,Kentucky
Profession: Artist, glassblower, fledgling tattoo artist, sculptor.
Music: Whatever doesn't suck though most of my tastes goes for the "weird" I suppose.
Likes: Movies, science fiction, illustration, pendant making, wine, body modification, building computers, music-all-day-long and...god. So much more. 
Dislikes: Shallow, vapid people. Constantly loud dogs. Being poor. 3:
About me: Yesss, well. This is the -first- size acceptance anything I have ever been on. I'm still unsure about my self, all I know if that I would very much like to meet like minded people who aren't judging me for my weight. You all would be the first aside from my friends and just from reading the threads? I really like this place already. I have dreams like most others: moving some place cold and mountain-littered where I can make art and listen to Ruxpin while watching snow fall. <3

PICTURES INCOMING. Waaagh!
A...strange picture of me. I was half asleep.





And thats me on the left being a goober with my BFF and my aunt.





Happy to be here. :3


----------



## DepuisLePlum

hi all, new and first post here.

i'm honest about my body (i'm 5'9 and 300) i'm getting wls though (sorry i know you guys hate that) 
i'm a huge nerd and i love nerds in general, movies music gaming comic books et cet
i'm a stay at home mom for now but will be going to nursing school eventually.
would love to tlak to lots of fun peoples! 

michelle


----------



## biglynch

hi to all the new guys.


----------



## biglynch

NightAria said:


> View attachment 93074
> 
> I'm new here a lot of my online friends come here so thought I'd check it out.
> I'm a 24 year old short fatty. I like comic books and cheezy horror. I have a thing for nerdy guys lol. I'm from a small town in Canada. I also have an unhealthy love for my rack.



whoa! holy jeebus how did i miss ya... just so you know, if their was a competition for hottest new member, you would be getting my vote.


----------



## merlynschild

Good morning to all yall. 
Kris Engleman
52 
Leo 
N. Kansas
Osborne 
Lived here 10 yrs.
Love really love Plus sized women. 
Am a Big guy myself. 282 lbs
5' 7"
Bald, my own choice. Beard and all cuddly too...


----------



## Oldtimer76

Hello to all the newbies!
Enjoy Dims. It's a wonderful place:bow:


----------



## Paul

Welcome to a fellow Canadian! You are lovely.


NightAria said:


> View attachment 93074
> 
> I'm new here a lot of my online friends come here so thought I'd check it out.
> I'm a 24 year old short fatty. I like comic books and cheezy horror. I have a thing for nerdy guys lol. I'm from a small town in Canada. I also have an unhealthy love for my rack.


----------



## Paul

Welcome. BTW you have the loveliest eyes.



Cirra said:


> Hi all, new to the boards. I'm Christina, 21 years old, about 5'9" and 260. After a life-long struggle to accept my size and who I am, always hearing "Well, you have a pretty face, but..." (you're fat, so no) from the opposite sex, I've finally started to embrace it, at first in spite of, and gradually because of who I am. I am a soon-to-be full-time college student. I recently moved from New England to the Midwest to be with my wonderful boyfriend of nine months and so far I couldn't be happier. While I don't think he's necessarily an FA, it is nice to have finally found someone who doesn't just accept my size, but genuinely finds me attractive and treats me with as much love and respect as I could hope to ask find (and more). My interests include music (mostly rock/metal, a few others here and there), video games (both on and offline), singing, reading, writing, and art. I stumbled on this community recently and from what I've seen so far, it looks like such a wonderful, positive place, and I look forward to talking with many of you.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Cirra said:


> Hi all, new to the boards. I'm Christina, 21 years old, about 5'9" and 260. After a life-long struggle to accept my size and who I am, always hearing "Well, you have a pretty face, but..." (you're fat, so no) from the opposite sex, I've finally started to embrace it, at first in spite of, and gradually because of who I am. I am a soon-to-be full-time college student. I recently moved from New England to the Midwest to be with my wonderful boyfriend of nine months and so far I couldn't be happier. While I don't think he's necessarily an FA, it is nice to have finally found someone who doesn't just accept my size, but genuinely finds me attractive and treats me with as much love and respect as I could hope to ask find (and more). My interests include music (mostly rock/metal, a few others here and there), video games (both on and offline), singing, reading, writing, and art. I stumbled on this community recently and from what I've seen so far, it looks like such a wonderful, positive place, and I look forward to talking with many of you.



Ummm, your boyfriend is a very lucky man because DAYUM!


----------



## Angelina

Name: Angelina
Age: 38
Location: Hollywood
Profession: Smart ass
Music: I love it all(well, almost). What I listen to really depends on my mood 
Likes: Laughing, loving, living. My like list is long and varied, but if I don't like it, I'm open enough to let you know 
Dislikes: entitlement whores, willful ignorance, having people touch my bellybutton. prudes.
About me: Funny, fat, feisty and an admirer of alliterations. I'm kind of nerdy, and I don't bite unless asked or provoked. Mostly I'm just a smart ass with a big ass.  

View attachment 110326-224021.jpg


----------



## Twilley

puss said:


> Name: Paola
> Age: 21
> Location: Venezuela
> Profession: Fashion Designer
> Music: Indie and Alternative, you can check my last.fm if you want
> Likes:Obviously Fashion, Movies, Magazines, Blogging, going out, chocolate
> Dislikes: stupid people that believes you have to listen to them.
> About me: wow my english is pretty basic, don't misread my obsession for fashion a think i'm kinda bimbo head, I'd have been chubby all my life, I'm pretty outgoing and easy to handle.



You are gorgeous. And you have awesome taste in music. Welcome <3


----------



## Cirra

Paul said:


> Welcome. BTW you have the loveliest eyes.



Thank you!



Ninja Glutton said:


> Ummm, your boyfriend is a very lucky man because DAYUM!



Thanks, he knows it too.


----------



## nerdlafemme

Name: Ragen
Age: 34
Location: Texas
Profession: Business Operations
Likes: dancing, stand-up and improv comedy, movies where lots of stuff blows up or a rag tag band of misfits wins a sporting event, complicated board games, Glee, snuggling
Dislikes: drama, dishonesty
About me: I'm a nerdy, dancing, often laughing, mouth like a sailor, glass half-full kind of woman 

View attachment FBC Headshot Small.jpg


View attachment Kung Fu Ragen Small.jpg


View attachment Arch on Cadillac.jpg


----------



## Angelina

nerdlafemme said:


> Name: Ragen
> Age: 34
> Location: Texas
> Profession: Business Operations
> Likes: dancing, stand-up and improv comedy, movies where lots of stuff blows up or a rag tag band of misfits wins a sporting event, complicated board games, Glee, snuggling
> Dislikes: drama, dishonesty
> About me: I'm a nerdy, dancing, often laughing, mouth like a sailor, glass half-full kind of woman



OOOO I like your sparkly bra!


----------



## mswee

Hi, I'm new and I thought I'd say hello ^^ My friends call me rocket (i'm always zooming around). Here's a picture of me ^^






Name: Rocket 
Age: 22
Location: Texas
Profession: Writer
Music: Electro, Dubstep, Glitchop
Likes: Art, music, fashion
Dislikes: Pushy people
About me: I'm a dancer (a fat one, oh noes) among other stuff. I'm just looking to expand my circle of people  Thanks!


----------



## Pitch

mswee said:


> Hi, I'm new and I thought I'd say hello ^^ My friends call me rocket (i'm always zooming around). Here's a picture of me ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name: Rocket
> Age: 22
> Location: Texas
> Profession: Writer
> Music: Electro, Dubstep, Glitchop
> Likes: Art, music, fashion
> Dislikes: Pushy people
> About me: I'm a dancer (a fat one, oh noes) among other stuff. I'm just looking to expand my circle of people  Thanks!



Oooh, do you like Borgore?!


----------



## mswee

Pitch said:


> Oooh, do you like Borgore?!



EEEE. Good stuff!


----------



## asmiletoday

Name: Call me "A"
Age: 27
Location: London
Profession:Im the hippest technology geek you'll ever know
Music: Everything but really whiny country...
Likes: listening to music and shaking my groove thing, sunny places with cool drinks, handsome men with a touch of class, making the world a better place and the internetz includinh the wide array of stuff found there that makes you smile.
Dislikes: bad attitudes, egos and the word "moist"
About me: I'm a socially well-adapted geek. I love travel and am a bit of a food snob. Im tall ( 5'11) and obviously plus size though I have absolutely no issues with it. I tell my friends jokingly " I just don't hate myself enough to lose weight." Joined this after reading about it somewhere and thought I would check it out.


----------



## Dromond

nerdlafemme said:


> Name: Ragen
> Age: 34
> Location: Texas
> Profession: Business Operations
> Likes: dancing, stand-up and improv comedy, movies where lots of stuff blows up or a rag tag band of misfits wins a sporting event, complicated board games, Glee, snuggling
> Dislikes: drama, dishonesty
> About me: I'm a nerdy, dancing, often laughing, mouth like a sailor, glass half-full kind of woman



A boardgame geek! Love it. What games are your favorites?


----------



## AuntHen

mswee said:


> Hi, I'm new and I thought I'd say hello ^^ My friends call me rocket (i'm always zooming around). Here's a picture of me ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name: Rocket
> Age: 22
> Location: Texas
> Profession: Writer
> Music: Electro, Dubstep, Glitchop
> Likes: Art, music, fashion
> Dislikes: Pushy people
> About me: I'm a dancer (a fat one, oh noes) among other stuff. I'm just looking to expand my circle of people  Thanks!



this pic is soooo cool!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Seems like we're getting a lot of newbies because of the VV article. Welcome to all of you!


----------



## asmiletoday

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Seems like we're getting a lot of newbies because of the VV article. Welcome to all of you!




Yep. That's me!


----------



## CastingPearls

mswee said:


> Hi, I'm new and I thought I'd say hello ^^ My friends call me rocket (i'm always zooming around). Here's a picture of me ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name: Rocket
> Age: 22
> Location: Texas
> Profession: Writer
> Music: Electro, Dubstep, Glitchop
> Likes: Art, music, fashion
> Dislikes: Pushy people
> About me: I'm a dancer (a fat one, oh noes) among other stuff. I'm just looking to expand my circle of people  Thanks!


This pic is freakin awesome!

Welcome all newbies!


----------



## S13Drifter

mswee said:


> Hi, I'm new and I thought I'd say hello ^^ My friends call me rocket (i'm always zooming around). Here's a picture of me ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name: Rocket
> Age: 22
> Location: Texas
> Profession: Writer
> Music: Electro, Dubstep, Glitchop
> Likes: Art, music, fashion
> Dislikes: Pushy people
> About me: I'm a dancer (a fat one, oh noes) among other stuff. I'm just looking to expand my circle of people  Thanks!



Howdy! Texas FTW!!! I am in the north dallas area!


----------



## Punkin1024

Wow, so many new people! Howdy and welcome to the wonderful world of Dimensions! Special, howdy to fellow Texans! :happy:


----------



## john.248

hi i'm john from ohio

I am a 22 year old FA currently enrolled i college majoring in biochemistry.


----------



## curvydiva445

Name: Roxie or FoxieRoxie
Age: 26
Location: Ohio
Profession: Graduate Student/Actor/Writer/Singer/Activist lol
Likes:I love the theatre and pretty much all things creative, indie films, Johnny Depp, knitting, dancing, designing fatty friendly sexy attire, autobiographies. And I am very passionate about many social justice issues.
Dislikes: I HATE when people say I'm not THAT fat or not fat enough to be called fat;I way 300 pounds and where a 24, honey I'm fat LOVE IT! also liars, self-hatred, two-faced people, and stores that don't carry my size!
About me: I'm definitely a weird artistic type. I am currently working on a master's degree in student affairs in higher ed (one year down one to go!). I am loud, goofy, and spontaneous, while simultaneously being quiet, shy, and hermitty. I am an eclectic person and I am so glad to meet all of you! OH and here are a few pics that sort of sum me up!











Me Going to see Alice in Wonderland






Me with the Mothman

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....542408063200.2055764.46903277&type=1&theater


----------



## mswee

haha thanks, i love the jumping ones. I have so few good ones because I was afraid of breaking bones/breaking the floor ^^ Here's another one:


----------



## hiddenexposure

Name: Jaime
Age: 34
Location: Virginia 
Profession: Sales Asisstant/ Photographer 
Music: My last.fm knows me better than I do 


Now that all that formality business is out of the way, here's the low down. 
My name's Jaime, I'm from Virginia and have lived here for about 10 years or so. I'm a secretary by trade and a photographer and writer by passion.

I love to do that traveling thing and I'm most often seen not that far from the nearest indie rock show or a good flick. I'm a goofball and have a pretty good sense of humor. I figured I would give this community a whirl and meet some rad folks in the process.


----------



## sweetfrancaise

Hi all!

Like most of you, I found out about this through the VV article, and I'm excited. I feel like I've been living in a hole, not knowing about the world of BBW! I'm really looking forward to making new friends.

So, without further rigmarole:

Name: Elise
Age: 26
Location: Santa Clarita, CA (where Magic Mountain is? Yeah, no one else knows where it is either. For good reason.)
Likes: hot tea (with milk & sugar), old cookbooks, the smell of new crayons, William Shatner
Dislikes: seafood and Wes Anderson
Music: folk rock, indie, soul, jazz






And a picture, of me & my little brother. 

View attachment 168758_490043243633_639763633_6173876_8008383_n.jpg


----------



## Alicia33

A big hello to all the new people!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Welcome to all the new people!


----------



## starcrossed

Name: Sara
Age: 19
Profession: Student! history major. 
Location: currently Ohio but during the school year I reside in Western Massachusetts. 
Likes: Kurt Vonnegut, Star Wars, George Gershwin, effective public transportation, books, the Boston Bruins, nature, and the 9th Doctor. 
Dislikes: buses that don't run on time, losing my umbrella, basketball, feeling like so many of my classmates and I are world apart because of the lack of socio-economic diversity...
Music: country, classic rock, folk rock, showtunes, 80s, chick rock, etc etc etc
about me: Hi ya'll, I'm Sara -- sarcastic book-lover and not as smart as I like to think I am. I found this site via the Village Voice article (as have a few other people who've posted before me) and am excited to get to know this community.


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome new peeps. Post lots!

:batting:


----------



## digitalbliss

NightAria said:


> View attachment 93074
> 
> I'm new here a lot of my online friends come here so thought I'd check it out.
> I'm a 24 year old short fatty. I like comic books and cheezy horror. I have a thing for nerdy guys lol. I'm from a small town in Canada. I also have an unhealthy love for my rack.



COMICS!!!!! What are you reading?


----------



## CastingPearls

Big fat hello to all the newcomers! Welcome to Dimensions!


----------



## MissKat

Name: Kat
Age: 27
Location: CA
Likes: Books, movies, M&Ms, sports, books, dancing, books, french fries, snow globes, teen shows, oh and books!
Dislikes: traffic, negativity, the day after Christmas, bad customer service...
Music: Neo soul mostly, a little pop, 80's rock
About me: I work, I'm finishing up my MBA and I'm geek like. I like to read, watch movies, go to A's games, dance around my apartment and I love to watch horribly bad SciFi movies (I will not accept SyFy!)


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

RacHTML said:


> Hello everyone! Just trying your forums out, I was recommended to join by a member.
> 
> Name: Rachael
> Age: 18
> Location: England
> Profession: Student
> Music: Rock and alternative/indie, but I like most music.
> Likes: Movies, concerts, baking, reading, photography.
> Dislikes: close minded people, ignorance, and general ass hattery.
> About me: I was once a tiny little wisp of a creature, and piles the pounds on when my mum died this time last year. Trying to love my new body.



Can I take it from your UN that you are a web code monkey?



NightAria said:


> View attachment 93074
> 
> I'm new here a lot of my online friends come here so thought I'd check it out.
> I'm a 24 year old short fatty. I like comic books and cheezy horror. I have a thing for nerdy guys lol. I'm from a small town in Canada. I also have an unhealthy love for my rack.



It... it is quite a rack...



Cirra said:


> Hi all, new to the boards. I'm Christina, 21 years old, about 5'9" and 260. After a life-long struggle to accept my size and who I am, always hearing "Well, you have a pretty face, but..." (you're fat, so no) from the opposite sex, I've finally started to embrace it, at first in spite of, and gradually because of who I am. I am a soon-to-be full-time college student. I recently moved from New England to the Midwest to be with my wonderful boyfriend of nine months and so far I couldn't be happier. While I don't think he's necessarily an FA, it is nice to have finally found someone who doesn't just accept my size, but genuinely finds me attractive and treats me with as much love and respect as I could hope to ask find (and more). My interests include music (mostly rock/metal, a few others here and there), video games (both on and offline), singing, reading, writing, and art. I stumbled on this community recently and from what I've seen so far, it looks like such a wonderful, positive place, and I look forward to talking with many of you.





Paul said:


> Welcome. BTW you have the loveliest eyes.



What he said.


----------



## MikeSpears

Name: Michael 
Location: Riverview/Tampa, FL, US
Profession: Server Administrator
Music: Basically anything
Likes: Chicks with a nice belly and boobs, red hair, cigars, chicks smoking cigars, chicks eating, chilling, eating, having intelligent discussions, and tattoos
Dislikes: Cigarettes, Drama, Idiots, Women that act like bitches.


----------



## Tad

Wow, skads of new people! Welcome folks, I hope you find what you are looking for here....Dimensions is a diverse place, so hopefully you'll find plenty that you like.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Welcome everyone!!! :bounce: :happy:


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Name: Elise
Age: Mid-30s
Location: Somewhere in Idaho
Likes: Comic book movies, music (esp. Def Leppard, Nirvana and Gaslight Anthem), cats, LOTR (and really anything from the fantasy genre), chocolate, wine, hockey, tennis
Dislikes: Skinny jeans, driving, Idaho, college football, cauliflower, war movies

I found this site through the Village Voice article, and I'm looking foward to getting to know folks. I was a sports journalist until about four months ago, when I quit to go back to school and become a nurse.

This is a picture of me and my super skinny younger brother.


----------



## goddess_nemesis

*Name:* Nik
*Age:* 24
*Location:* Minnesota
*Likes:* Music, books, writing, swords, Greek mythology, sci-fi/fantasy
*Dislikes:* Cigarette smoke, rudeness, bad drivers
*Music:* Almost everything

Hi everyone! I saw the name of this site in the Village Voice article and I thought I'd check it out and join.


----------



## Micara

Welcome all newbies! I hope you have fun here! :happy:


----------



## curlycurvy78

Name: Becky
Age: 33
Location: Iowa
Likes: Reading, writing, music, movies, comedy, politics, dogs, travel
Dislikes: Pessimism

I also read about this in the Village Voice! I hope to chat with people in the midwest.


----------



## Bighairyman

Name: Josh
Age: 23
Location: Michigan
Profession: Dispatcher for EMS agency
Music: All sorts, indie alternative and classics are my fave
Likes: Burgers and Brats, movies, music, computers
Dislikes: big dogs, seafood, drama, mean people
About me: I am a BHM, Going to start college for Biology.
Extras: I am very open. Ask me anything you want.
Picture:


----------



## darlingzooloo

Hi everyone!
I just joined because of an article my friend sent me via FB, that mentioned you lovely people, and as a girl who has always been bigger than average over the past two years I have gotten to point where I'm tired of thinking my body is not good enough, and I have decided to embrace and love my body for what it is what it has gone through, and gotten me through. Hence uh...here I am? XD <3

Name: Laura
Age: 23
Location: Northeastern US

Likes: Being an illustration student I am a lover of art, drawing is my favorite activity, but I refuse to act/be what I'd call an 'artsy fartsy' person (if you went to art school you know of whom I speak.) I love reading, writing stories, and just relaxing with my friends and family. I love animals but if I have to choose between cats or dogs, big dogs win hands down. I am also a huge disney 2d animation fan (though I do like some 3d stuff) but classic Disney is just <3. 

Dislikes: Fighting, rude-ness, selfishness, lack of empathy, and judgmental people. I also really don't like monkeys, and starfish scare me. (feel free to laugh at that. XD) :huh:


----------



## Surlysomething

Bighairyman said:


> Name: Josh
> Age: 23
> Location: Michigan
> Profession: Dispatcher for EMS agency
> Music: All sorts, indie alternative and classics are my fave
> Likes: Burgers and Brats, movies, music, computers
> Dislikes: big dogs, seafood, drama, mean people
> About me: I am a BHM, Going to start college for Biology.
> Extras: I am very open. Ask me anything you want.
> Picture:




Welcome to the site. You're cute! Check out BHM/FFA land as well.

:batting:


----------



## Bighairyman

Surlysomething said:


> Welcome to the site. You're cute! Check out BHM/FFA land as well.
> 
> :batting:



Hey there, thanks. You are pretty astonishing in the looks department yourself, gorgeous.  

Looking forward to getting to know more people here. 

I meandered on the bhm/ffa side of things for a bit. Not to long though. Work got busy. I will be going back there in a little bit once my work slows down a bit. 


Josh


----------



## Bighairyman

starcrossed said:


> Name: Sara
> Age: 19
> Profession: Student! history major.
> Location: currently Ohio but during the school year I reside in Western Massachusetts.
> Likes: Kurt Vonnegut, Star Wars, George Gershwin, effective public transportation, books, the Boston Bruins, nature, and the 9th Doctor.
> Dislikes: buses that don't run on time, losing my umbrella, basketball, feeling like so many of my classmates and I are world apart because of the lack of socio-economic diversity...
> Music: country, classic rock, folk rock, showtunes, 80s, chick rock, etc etc etc
> about me: Hi ya'll, I'm Sara -- sarcastic book-lover and not as smart as I like to think I am. I found this site via the Village Voice article (as have a few other people who've posted before me) and am excited to get to know this community.



Greetings and Salutations. So, are you a fan of Doctor Who in general or just a fan of Chris Eccleston? I personally liked David Tennant and Tom Baker. Looking forward to reading more of your posts. Enjoy your time here.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Welcome to all the new people! I had a feeling that the Village Voice article would have a lot of people finding their way here.


----------



## Latte

Hey everyone, I'm another VV joiner but I've been lurking for a long time (a year or so). I felt it was only fair that I come in and introduce myself. 

Name: Latte
Age: 25
Location: SoCal
Profession: Event Planner
Music: The Black Keys, Miles Davis, Lady Gaga
Likes: Swimming, Alphonse Mucha, Scandinavian Industrial Design, Westies, Expensive Shoes, Goat Cheddar, Gin 
Dislikes: Humidity, Pleated Pants, Rare Meat, Cheap Booze, Sushi
About me: I'm a feminist bi-racial Messianic Christian California girl (not quite born but definitely raised). I love the ocean and kayaking and almost all of California. I love to get stamps in my passport and have new experiences. I went to college in Texas and I'm a nerd at heart. I acquired a taste for British culture after dating a British BHM so I'll be joining in the Dr. Who discussions (um, River's shoes in Season 5 Ep 4 - TDF!). 
Picture:




Every Day Me





This was actually published in Newsweek a year (maybe two?) ago as part of their active fat women series. I was going kayaking.





Gussied Up


----------



## Oirish

Welcome  I totally knwo where Santa Clarita is! I grew up on Tehachapi and went to Magic Mtn all the time. When I was in high school a girl I dated moved out to canyon country and went to Valencia high. I know the area well. I'm not too far now even, being up in San Luis Obispo. 



sweetfrancaise said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Like most of you, I found out about this through the VV article, and I'm excited. I feel like I've been living in a hole, not knowing about the world of BBW! I'm really looking forward to making new friends.
> 
> So, without further rigmarole:
> 
> Name: Elise
> Age: 26
> Location: Santa Clarita, CA (where Magic Mountain is? Yeah, no one else knows where it is either. For good reason.)
> Likes: hot tea (with milk & sugar), old cookbooks, the smell of new crayons, William Shatner
> Dislikes: seafood and Wes Anderson
> Music: folk rock, indie, soul, jazz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a picture, of me & my little brother.


----------



## sweetfrancaise

Oirish said:


> Welcome  I totally knwo where Santa Clarita is! I grew up on Tehachapi and went to Magic Mtn all the time. When I was in high school a girl I dated moved out to canyon country and went to Valencia high. I know the area well. I'm not too far now even, being up in San Luis Obispo.



Hey, look at that! You do know the area.  I love San Luis, lots of fun weekends spent there. I need another trip to Boo Boo Records!


----------



## bbw_babe

Name: Keri
Age: 36
Location: Lincoln, United Kingdom
Profession: Previously Accounts Manager, now a housewife.
Music: Very eclectic. There isn't much I don't like... loving Michael Buble at the moment and Adele is a must for all ipods! Really into new age swing and I do love some classic dance floor on a Friday night to get me in the mood for a night out!!
Likes: Music, the smell of cut grass in the morning, movies, socialising, cooking, writing (I will get my novel finished one day), alternative sides to life and just being a bit of a nutta!
Dislikes: Seafood, rudeness, housework, how expensive groceries are now, triping over in public, negative attitudes and having a bad hair day.
About me: Hey all! I'm Keri and live in the countryside in the UK. I used to live in London and sometimes miss how fast paced life was in our capital city. Saying that I do love looking out of my bedroom window and seeing fields and trees and breathing in non-polluted fresh air. I have a few pets including my baby - Buster. He is my 9stone Rottweiller and is just a big ball of fluff! We also have a african pygmy hedgehog called Bruce and some naked Sphynx rats. My faves are Larry and Romy. I am very happily married to Richard and I have a 16yr old son. Life for me is quite hectic as I try to cram so much into it. Live, Love, Laugh!


----------



## Dromond

MikeSpears said:


> Name: Michael
> Location: Riverview/Tampa, FL, US
> Profession: Server Administrator
> Music: Basically anything
> Likes: Chicks with a nice belly and boobs, red hair, cigars, chicks smoking cigars, chicks eating, chilling, eating, having intelligent discussions, and tattoos
> Dislikes: Cigarettes, Drama, Idiots, Women that act like bitches.



My sister lives in Riverview.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I am so happy at the influx of newbies...  Welcome to all of you!


----------



## Oirish

sweetfrancaise said:


> Hey, look at that! You do know the area.  I love San Luis, lots of fun weekends spent there. I need another trip to Boo Boo Records!



Ha! Boo Boo's is awesome! If you're into vinyl at all I suggest Cheap Thrills/Captain Nemo's. It's the same place but the owner merged his record store with his comic book store into a larger space a few years back. The upstairs is all records and their selection is amazing. Is that Baja Fresh style place that sells those "baja shrimp burritos" still by the movie theater? I was addicted to those back in high school!


----------



## hellaradstar

I've been around here creepin for awhile...but I finally decided to introduce myself.

Name: Angel
Age: 23
Location: Chapel Hill, NC
Profession:Student and Barista
Music: All kinds, anything that puts me in the dancing mood...or the singing mood...or the chill mood.
Likes: Mexican food, documentaries, tea, cake...you know...the usual
Dislikes: debbie downers.

I'm pretty friendly...lets talk!


----------



## Moulin_Rouge

Hi, My name is Tyler. 
I'm from California and I really really like this forum haha...obviously
I'm young and therefore my main objective in life is to find myself and love.. hopefully...possibly
This has gone on for long enough......hahaha i'm a dork.


----------



## Jay West Coast

Welcome to Dims, Angel and Tyler!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Just wanted to extend a welcome to all the new members of Dims. Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## WickedWitch

Name: Victoria
Age: 23
Profession: student
Music: all kinds. Mostly depends on the mood
Likes: traveling, swimming, reading...
Dislikes: where to start?
About me: well, usually I'm trying to be optimstic (because it can always be worse). I'm a huge nerd, tend to be absent-minded. Okay, to tell the truth I'm not good at this introducing myself stuff, so I'll leave like this


----------



## AuntHen

WickedWitch said:


> Name: Victoria
> Age: 23
> Profession: student
> Music: all kinds. Mostly depends on the mood
> Likes: traveling, swimming, reading...
> Dislikes: where to start?
> About me: well, usually I'm trying to be optimstic (because it can always be worse). I'm a huge nerd, tend to be absent-minded. Okay, to tell the truth I'm not good at this introducing myself stuff, so I'll leave like this



You must be a Dali fan?


----------



## hellaradstar

Jay West Coast said:


> Welcome to Dims, Angel and Tyler!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## Moulin_Rouge

haha thanks! Kinda excited to be here. I can interact with guys who actually like my personality and my body! 
That may sound a bit corny but at least it;s the truth. or idk??? I think I'm rambling haha


----------



## ArmWrestlingChamp

Name: Mercedes
Age: 19
Location: California
Profession: Student
Music: I'm open to most kinds, but especially enjoy Silvio Rodriguez and Ruben Blades
Likes: Exploring, laying in the grass, debating (sometimes), daydreaming
Dislikes: Narcissism
About me: This is my first time on this site, I hope I become somewhat of a regular and meet new people, yeahhhhsssss


lol I look overly eager in the pic but in reality I'm always cool and collected B) 

View attachment dsfvf.jpg


----------



## darlingzooloo

ArmWrestlingChamp said:


> Name: Mercedes
> Age: 19
> Location: California
> Profession: Student
> Music: I'm open to most kinds, but especially enjoy Silvio Rodriguez and Ruben Blades
> Likes: Exploring, laying in the grass, debating (sometimes), daydreaming
> Dislikes: Narcissism
> About me: This is my first time on this site, I hope I become somewhat of a regular and meet new people, yeahhhhsssss
> 
> 
> lol I look overly eager in the pic but in reality I'm always cool and collected B)



Hi Mercedes! Welcome and you are adorable! I love your striped sweater (though it's not really a sweater-sweater...I never know what to call those things!) Have fun!


----------



## randomjenerator

Name: Hi, I'm Jen. 
Age: 34
Location: Atlanta, GA
How I Pay Rent: I'm the coordinator for a small NPO
I Likey: Sweet tea, soft sheets, old books, new Threadless/Woot shirts, drive-in movies and a nice view at sunset
I Dislikey: Bell peppers and raspberries, lack of turn signals, ignorance and lack of civil rights
About me: I have mellowed from a very sarcastic and dry witted 20something to a less sarcastic but still dry witted 30something. 

So many lovelies here...glad to have found you all!


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome to Dimensions all newcomers! Dive right in.


----------



## paperfidelity

NAME: Kelly
LOCATION: Pittsburgh, PA 
PROFESSION: 'Mental Health Worker'
MUSIC: Pretty random. I think I'm the only person on earth who loves banjos and Eminem as well as everything in between. Current tune: Sleepyhead by Passion Pit
LIKES: hockey, music, movies, tv, sci-fi, reading, harry potter, girls as well as boys, honesty, a nice breeze on a sunny day, shopping, friends, family
DISLIKES: impatience, someone with no opinions of their own, ignorance (however asking about what you don't know/understand is a for real LIKE)
ABOUT ME: I'm 26, I've learned to enjoy life no matter what other people say or think. My job is important to me, second only to my family and friends. Hopefully someone will someday give me a chance to have my job drop to number three or four.  

View attachment 61698_845415019594_23330684_45322745_8322109_n.jpg


----------



## Malutka

Hello, I am new to this site and have no idea what I'm doing yet ha ha. I wanted to introduce myself first.

*Name*: Agnes
*Age*: 36
*Location*: Mount Prospect, IL
*Profession*: in the mental health field
*Music*: jazz, latin, ethnic, classical, some rock.
*Likes*: nature/outdoors, hiking, biking, natural sciences, cooking, history, reading.
*Dislikes*: rude people
*About me*: I have recently discovered HAES and the fat acceptance movement and wanted to meet like-minded people. 

Picture: 

View attachment Agnes model of Chicago.jpg


View attachment Agnes Malutka.JPG


----------



## feeder-bonn

Hi there,
my Name is Steven, I'm 23 years old, live in Germany and I like big Woman. I'm here because I use to learn more about myself and other People.

Greets


----------



## Shoshybear

Name: Heidi
Age: 22
Location: Delaware/PA
Profession: Full time student (about to graduate ... AH) with a major in Women's Studies and Professional Writing
Music: 80's classics, Mika, Lily Allen, Scissor Sisters, Frankie Vallie and the Four Seasons, Pink Floyd etc... 
Likes: snuggles, feminism, chubby guys, key changes, garlic, fat feminism, pear shaped women (yummm,) drag kings, my tummy, liberal thinking
Dislikes: anti-feminists, fat girls who don't realize that in order to subvert one body ideal (size) you have to look at the social construction of other beauty ideals and challenge those too, ignorance, hypocrisy
About me: I'm really opinionated but really fun-loving, I want to find someone who can keep up with me on all counts  
Picture:


----------



## RedPhoenix1969

Hello everyone, the RedPhoenix is here. LOL

Name: Travis
Age: 41
Location: Augusta, GA
Profession: Mechanical Design Engineer
Music: Most anything, but being a child of the 80's I was a big metal head and punk. Still have my Chuck Taylors. LOL
Likes: Powerlifting, Music, Reading, and Big Beautiful Women 
Dislikes: Drama and insecurity
About me: I am 6'-5" 275lb competitive powerlifter. Always been a big man and just recently dropped 85 lbs for health reasons and to get in my current weight class for lifting. I have always loved big women because of my size and am here to meet other folks who are secure in their size and have fun. Anyway I will see Y'all out there. 

View attachment Me.JPG


View attachment Me%20and%20my%20medal.JPG


View attachment DeadliftMaryville.JPG


View attachment Squat.JPG


----------



## Surlysomething

It rocks that there are so many new people joining!

Post lots, everyone!


----------



## imfree

Come on in, new Guys, and enjoy yourselves in forums with some really great people!


----------



## WickedWitch

fat9276 said:


> You must be a Dali fan?



Yes, I am When I saw his works for the first time it was wow...


----------



## ArmWrestlingChamp

Thank you! It's a cardigan, I think lol.


----------



## spiritangel

wow so many new faces

welcome everyone to dims


----------



## fuphinator

I'm Renee, I'm 32 and live in Florida. 
I enjoy thinking and talking about funny stuff. 
I'm apprehensive, but excited about what's to come.
Also, randomjenerator is my homegirl.


----------



## BB_Belly

Hello everyone. My boyfriend introduced me to this website and I think it is really great. I enjoy chatting, so don't be afraid to hit me up! Sorry fellows... I'm taken.:smitten:


----------



## randomjenerator

fuphinator said:


> I'm Renee, I'm 32 and live in Florida.
> I enjoy thinking and talking about funny stuff.
> I'm apprehensive, but excited about what's to come.
> Also, randomjenerator is my homegirl.



I don't know you! That's my purse!


----------



## assari

Hi

My name is assari and I am from Finland


----------



## NickyIs2Big

Hi everybody. I am Nicole, and I am from NJ. I am kinda shy so I have been putting off posting.

I hope I can get to know some of you great people!


----------



## Zandoz

NickyIs2Big said:


> Hi everybody. I am Nicole, and I am from NJ. I am kinda shy so I have been putting off posting.
> 
> I hope I can get to know some of you great people!



Welcome to our community, Nicole. No need to be shy. Speak up and be heard.


----------



## CastingPearls

NickyIs2Big said:


> Hi everybody. I am Nicole, and I am from NJ. I am kinda shy so I have been putting off posting.
> 
> I hope I can get to know some of you great people!


I'm originally from northern NJ too so hey Jersey girl!!!!




Welcome all newcomers!!!


----------



## BigBodyChevy

Peace, how's it goin'? )

Name: Danielle
Age: 28
Hometown: east side Detroit, born and raised
Profession: Inventory Controller
Music: Roy Hargrove, Dwele, Kindred the Family Soul, Eric Roberson, Marvin Gaye!...love him! Slum Village, Trey Songz, Raheem DeVaughn, Kanye West, Rick Ross etc. etc.
Likes: food, rest and relaxation, stimulation of all kinds lol
Dislikes: the government
About me: fun lovin', up for a good time havin', profound conscious thought thinkin, good food eatin', fabulous lookin'...if I do say so myself! ;oP 

View attachment chevy1.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

RedPhoenix1969 said:


> Hello everyone, the RedPhoenix is here. LOL
> 
> Name: Travis
> Age: 41
> Location: Augusta, GA
> Profession: Mechanical Design Engineer
> Music: Most anything, but being a child of the 80's I was a big metal head and punk. Still have my Chuck Taylors. LOL
> Likes: Powerlifting, Music, Reading, and Big Beautiful Women
> Dislikes: Drama and insecurity
> About me: I am 6'-5" 275lb competitive powerlifter. Always been a big man and just recently dropped 85 lbs for health reasons and to get in my current weight class for lifting. I have always loved big women because of my size and am here to meet other folks who are secure in their size and have fun. Anyway I will see Y'all out there.


Nice legs. 

Oh yeah and welcome. LOL


----------



## RedPhoenix1969

CastingPearls said:


> Nice legs.
> 
> Oh yeah and welcome. LOL



Why thank you :blush:


----------



## AngedeVauzelle

Name: Ange de Vauzelle
Age: 33
Location: Belgium
Profession: Tourism and Model 
Music: 80's, 90's
Likes: Photography, art, travel, restaurants...
Dislikes : Stupidity, Hypocrisy
About me: 
Picture:







I'm BHM model ! 

Do not hesitate to contact me, I'm native French speaking and I speak a little bit English !


----------



## Miss E

Hi there. I'm Emily from Kent, WA and I'm 37.


----------



## Dex

Hi, I am a new member from central Texas. Single, 49 years young, 225 pounds at 6 feet tall. I have a six pack under a soft keg. I adore larger women who enjoy food and are conffident with their size.

Getting distracted by something on KLRN Create right now. A sexy bbw on a cooking show....sorry. I wear my heart on my sleeve.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Welcome, newcomers! I'm still kind of a newcomer myself, but most everyone made me feel right at home really early, so I have to pay it forward. Feel free to jump right in!


----------



## ConnieLynn

MaryClaire said:


> So I've been browsing around here for a couple of years and I think think post is long overdue.
> 
> My name is Mary and I'm 42.
> 
> *Chronically single* ....



I'm so stealing 'chronically single'... much better than fatally single  Heck, might as well steal the bottle of wine while I'm at it!

Welcome to Dims.


----------



## PhiloGirl

Hi everyone, my name is Pamela. I'm 25 and a SSBBW... I first found Dimensions while doing a web search trying to find some decent work clothes  

Sometimes I feel okay in my skin, but I often struggle to find my confidence in this crazy world... I'm too sensitive to the negativity and hatred that's out there. When I started reading the forums here, I was excited. It felt like it could be home, if that makes any sense.

I'm glad I found this place and I'm looking forward to getting to know all of you. A little more about me... I've lived in metro Detroit all my life, I come from a big, close-knit Italian family, I just finished a Bachelor of Arts degree in Communication and am impatient to find a job... I am also very fond of using the ellipsis (...) if you haven't noticed.


----------



## LadyDeelicious

PhiloGirl said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Pamela. I'm 25 and a SSBBW... I first found Dimensions while doing a web search trying to find some decent work clothes
> 
> Sometimes I feel okay in my skin, but I often struggle to find my confidence in this crazy world... I'm too sensitive to the negativity and hatred that's out there. When I started reading the forums here, I was excited. It felt like it could be home, if that makes any sense.
> I'm glad I found this place and I'm looking forward to getting to know all of you. A little more about me... I've lived in metro Detroit all my life, I come from a big, close-knit Italian family, I just finished a Bachelor of Arts degree in Communication and am impatient to find a job... I am also very fond of using the ellipsis (...) if you haven't noticed.



Welcome home! I totally know what you mean. Finally there is somewhere that you feel like you belong! I completely felt the same way. I'm pretty new here too. I mean my sign up date was over a year ago, but I don't remember signing up. I just started posting within the last few weeks when I came across the page again. 

Anyway, there are a lot of really nice, interesting and cool people here! Enjoy!


----------



## Aust99

Welcome folks.... Glad your all feeling so at home.


----------



## OIFMountaineer

Hi everyone! Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## iglooboy55

I'm back from my shame hibernation.
how yallz been?


----------



## LovelyLiz

iglooboy55 said:


> I'm back from my shame hibernation.
> how yallz been?



Welcome back!  And what in the world is a "shame hibernation"?


----------



## HeavyDuty24

RedPhoenix1969 said:


> Hello everyone, the RedPhoenix is here. LOL
> 
> Name: Travis
> Age: 41
> Location: Augusta, GA
> Profession: Mechanical Design Engineer
> Music: Most anything, but being a child of the 80's I was a big metal head and punk. Still have my Chuck Taylors. LOL
> Likes: Powerlifting, Music, Reading, and Big Beautiful Women
> Dislikes: Drama and insecurity
> About me: I am 6'-5" 275lb competitive powerlifter. Always been a big man and just recently dropped 85 lbs for health reasons and to get in my current weight class for lifting. I have always loved big women because of my size and am here to meet other folks who are secure in their size and have fun. Anyway I will see Y'all out there.




ah fellow weight lifting fan i see,that makes two of us!  welcome!


----------



## JulianDW

Hey everyone, my name is Julian. I'm 20 years old and am currently in college majoring in Social Science. I found this place a long time ago whilst I was but a young FA and forgot about it a while since then. I don't know any other people that share my preference towards large women in real life  but I'm look forward to meeting all the great people here
p.s. this is also the first online forum I've been a member of so please forgive me for any mistakes


----------



## The Original Sabrina

Hi everyone. My name is Sabrina. I'm an old has-been from BUF Magazine back in the early-mid 90's. I've been out of the loop for a while, but thanks to a friend/admirer who found me on Facebook, he reminded me that the Dimensions site is still around and urged me to join. I will have to peruse the site & look for some old fans/faces. I welcome your inquiries and comments!:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## The Original Sabrina

Igloo boy~~ Why were you in "Shame" hibernation??


----------



## reverie

Hey All!
Im a bbw down unda! Glad to be on the site and hope to make some friends. Big kiss!:kiss2:


----------



## Shu-shu

Hi! Welcome! You are very pretty.


----------



## steel lady

Hi. I just found this site today and I think it's wonderful! I am a 52 year old woman who is so impressed with the self-confidence of the women on this site. Thank you ladies for making me feel better about myself.


----------



## imfree

steel lady said:


> Hi. I just found this site today and I think it's wonderful! I am a 52 year old woman who is so impressed with the self-confidence of the women on this site. Thank you ladies for making me feel better about myself.



Welcome to the forums, Steel Lady. I love seeing other 50-somethings join!


----------



## Magic8

Ok so I've been here a while but completely new to posting so hopefully I do this right...
Name: Rosalia but Lee for short 
Age: 18
Location: various places in California 
Profession: Student in agriculture 
Music: all, depending on my mood
Likes: traveling, meeting new people, school, and science no matter how lame that sounds 
Dislikes: closed minded people, staying in one place, central California, mosquitoes, papayas

picture: This is a picture of me and my friend Madame Mozelle at the San Diego BBW Bash 

View attachment mozel.jpg


----------



## Aust99

Welcome hotties!!!! Post often and have fun!!


----------



## Alicia33

A big hello to all the new people!


----------



## biglynch

Magic8 said:


> Ok so I've been here a while but completely new to posting so hopefully I do this right...
> Name: Rosalia but Lee for short
> Age: 18
> Location: various places in California
> Profession: Student in agriculture
> Music: all, depending on my mood
> Likes: traveling, meeting new people, school, and science no matter how lame that sounds
> Dislikes: closed minded people, staying in one place, central California, mosquitoes, papayas
> 
> picture: This is a picture of me and my friend Madame Mozelle at the San Diego BBW Bash



HOT HOT HOT!!!


----------



## Magic8

Why thank you sir :batting:


----------



## Oirish

Hey! Always nice to see another CA kid from mid-state  Ive recently my degree in an Ag field too (viticulture). Welcome! 



Magic8 said:


> Ok so I've been here a while but completely new to posting so hopefully I do this right...
> Name: Rosalia but Lee for short
> Age: 18
> Location: various places in California
> Profession: Student in agriculture
> Music: all, depending on my mood
> Likes: traveling, meeting new people, school, and science no matter how lame that sounds
> Dislikes: closed minded people, staying in one place, central California, mosquitoes, papayas
> 
> picture: This is a picture of me and my friend Madame Mozelle at the San Diego BBW Bash


----------



## Oirish

The Original Sabrina said:


> Hi everyone. My name is Sabrina. I'm an old has-been from BUF Magazine back in the early-mid 90's. I've been out of the loop for a while, but thanks to a friend/admirer who found me on Facebook, he reminded me that the Dimensions site is still around and urged me to join. I will have to peruse the site & look for some old fans/faces. I welcome your inquiries and comments!:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:



Welcome back to the fold! One of us...one of us...


----------



## Magic8

I didn't think I'd see anyone else on here from SLO! Did you go to Cal Poly?


----------



## Oirish

Magic8 said:


> I didn't think I'd see anyone else on here from SLO! Did you go to Cal Poly?



Shit! You're in SLO?! Yeah, I went to Poly. Graduated not long back. Small world, eh?


----------



## semtex81

This is my first post. I feel awkward introducing myself, I don't know what to say. 

Name: elder
Age: 29
Location: east of los angeles
Profession: educating and being educated.
Music: in my cd changer right now-pablo milanes, bonnie prince billy, destroyer, the mountain goats, yo la tengo
Likes: breakfast, buying books really cheap, driving and getting lost, but not real lost.
Dislikes: grad school, grading
About me: i'm new here. i'm a nerd. 

View attachment mebrown.jpg


----------



## Magic8

Yeah really small world haha I'm a freshman at Poly in Crop science. Are you in the viticulture industry in SLO? it seems like this is a really big area for that


----------



## milfy

Hi, I hope to be an active member and meet a lot of you on here.
I'm Kate, 30, from south west uk
I'm married- got married 2009 in an ice chapel out in Lapland! I have a 5 year old son and a 9 week old daughter.
I will update my post with a photo once I get to my laptop but at the moment I'm posting from my mobile. 

I love Photoshop - I design 3d virtual clothes for a site called imvu and do graphic design. I'm currently on maternity leave from my job but I'm self employed anyway so can go back whenever.

Likes: Photoshop, imvu, my kids, long walks, red wine, chocolate, make up, hair straighteners, comedy films, sarcasm

Hates: bad hygiene, socks with sandals, chavs, gold hoop earrings, foul language, teenagers, cider, smoking, drugs, bad fashion, salesmen
Hope to get to know you all soon


----------



## Oirish

Magic8 said:


> Yeah really small world haha I'm a freshman at Poly in Crop science. Are you in the viticulture industry in SLO? it seems like this is a really big area for that



Yeah, I worked in Napa and also at a winery locally. I'm at a tasting bar/wine shop these days. There are TONS of wineries & vineyards around here. Over 200 in Paso Robles alone.


----------



## milfy

ok, well for some reason the edit button is missing from my last post so this is a photo of me:


----------



## OIFMountaineer

milfy said:


> ok, well for some reason the edit button is missing from my last post so this is a photo of me:



What an incredible picture milfy! Very well done.


----------



## jtimmo

Name: Jake
Age: 24
Location: Orlando, Tampa, Miami, FLA
Profession: Masters Student
Music: Anything and everything, even make my own music 
Likes: Guitars, sleeping, shoes, running, concerts, opera, specificity. 
Dislikes: Long toe nails, "stick n bricks", no respect.
About me: 24 year old guy, new to this whole "size acceptance" thing, ex used to be a member here, she recommended it as something to do during my odd hours of work (3rd shift) because she also apparently perused the site while at work, lol. Hopefully it = good times.


----------



## Never2fat4me

reverie said:


> Hey All!
> Im a bbw down unda! Glad to be on the site and hope to make some friends. Big kiss!:kiss2:



Welcome reverie! Gotta ask (since it is in your profile): why the move from Australia to Florida?


----------



## semtex81

hi, i feel awkward introducing myself, i don't know what to write.

Name:elder
Location:east of los angeles
Profession:education and educating
Music:matador, fania, stax, sun, kill rock stars, elephant 6, emperor norton, etc.
Likes: breakfast. birds, from a distance. driving and getting lost, but not real lost.
Dislikes: grad school, grading
About me: i'm new here. i'm a nerd. 

View attachment mebrown.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

semtex81 said:


> hi, i feel awkward introducing myself, i don't know what to write.
> 
> Name:elder
> Location:east of los angeles
> Profession:education and educating
> Music:matador, fania, stax, sun, kill rock stars, elephant 6, emperor norton, etc.
> Likes: breakfast. birds, from a distance. driving and getting lost, but not real lost.
> Dislikes: grad school, grading
> About me: i'm new here. i'm a nerd.



Welcome, Elder.  Another Southern Californian on the boards! Look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## svenmad2164

name Sven
I have been a FA since I was 16 when i picked up BBW magazine,
Places I have been two Boston bruins games in the old Boston Garden,and two Rolex 24 hours of daytona,i want to go to the 12 hours of Sebring and the 24 hours of LeMans and I a a fondness for SSBBWS 
I have two kids who are now teenagers one is 14 the other 12 a girl and boy 12
and I have been married twice and divorced twice and planning to move to Columbus Ohio in Aug the first pic of the sports car is one of my favorite team the Lola-Austin-Martin sponsored by Gulf they came in 9 and 10 last year at LeMans the other car pic is the 2008 24 hours of Daytona the winning car the last pic is me 

View attachment 470-amr-lola-paulricard-mtc2.jpg


View attachment rolex-24-hours-at-daytona.jpg


View attachment CIMG0035.jpg


----------



## milfy

OIFMountaineer said:


> What an incredible picture milfy! Very well done.



:blush: thank you OIF xx


----------



## squish

Name: Squish
Age: 31 in a few weeks
Location: currently midwest US, but moving home to Ireland in a few weeks
Profession: Grad student/lecturer
Music: Everything. I've been listening to Marquee Moon by Television and Darklands by JAMC a lot lately, but I also like folk, country, hip hop, pop, show tunes, and anything with a bit of a tune and/or good lyrics.
Likes: Funny, intelligent people, men with beards, going to the movies, reading, the colour blue, cute guys who like cute fat chicks. 
Dislikes: I get fierce riled up about lots of small things -- inefficient use of ATMs, inaccurate use of apostrophes, innappropriate use of words like "irony" and "methinks", and many others -- then I rant about them, then I'm over it. Frankly, I enjoy the rants so much that these hardly even qualify as dislikes. 

Just discovered this board today and I'm really enjoying it. I hope to become a regular and get to know some of the many cool people here!


----------



## Paul

You are very pretty.



milfy said:


> ok, well for some reason the edit button is missing from my last post so this is a photo of me:


----------



## nikkisugar

Hello gents & dolls-

im new here! come say hi!


nikkole:kiss2: 

View attachment 20100308_47.jpg


----------



## milfy

Paul said:


> You are very pretty.



Thank you Paul x


----------



## GuesDog

been gone for some time lurking...but now im back...


hope yo chat with some of you soon


----------



## The Original Sabrina

semtex81 said:


> hi, i feel awkward introducing myself, i don't know what to write.
> 
> Name:elder
> Location:east of los angeles
> Profession:education and educating
> Music:matador, fania, stax, sun, kill rock stars, elephant 6, emperor norton, etc.
> Likes: breakfast. birds, from a distance. driving and getting lost, but not real lost.
> Dislikes: grad school, grading
> About me: i'm new here. i'm a nerd.


Hi Elder- no nerds here. If you're ballsy enough to post, you're ok with the rest of us.


----------



## Blackjack

The Original Sabrina said:


> Hi Elder- no nerds here.



False. Nerdery runs rampant here, and it's fucking awesome.


----------



## Smitten Kitten

HeavyDuty24 said:


> wow you look exactly like Lindsay Felton.:smitten: good to see some Texas peeps coming. :happy:



ty hunny :wubu:


----------



## imfree

The Original Sabrina said:


> Hi Elder- no nerds here. If you're ballsy enough to post, you're ok with the rest of us.



Are Geekism and Geezerism OK, as well?


----------



## Duchess of York

Welcome to Dims! I live rather close to you... good ol' Harrisburg.



The Original Sabrina said:


> Hi everyone. My name is Sabrina. I'm an old has-been from BUF Magazine back in the early-mid 90's. I've been out of the loop for a while, but thanks to a friend/admirer who found me on Facebook, he reminded me that the Dimensions site is still around and urged me to join. I will have to peruse the site & look for some old fans/faces. I welcome your inquiries and comments!:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## booknerd727

Hi everyone!!

Thought I'd say hi!

Name: Candy
Location: Ohio
Profession: Student and dispatcher
Music: Indie, punk, classic rock.
Likes: Books! (duh), doing nerdy stuff, concerts, learning, my lil doggie 
Dislikes: Ignorance, bad grammar, prejudice, repeating myself. 
About me: I'm recently learning to love my body, as is. I'm an avid baseball fan (go Yankees!). I have probably read almost every book imaginable. :wubu: 

View attachment me4.jpg


----------



## Paul

Welcome Candy. Nice picture!



booknerd727 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Thought I'd say hi!
> 
> Name: Candy
> Location: Ohio
> Profession: Student and dispatcher
> Music: Indie, punk, classic rock.
> Likes: Books! (duh), doing nerdy stuff, concerts, learning, my lil doggie
> Dislikes: Ignorance, bad grammar, prejudice, repeating myself.
> About me: I'm recently learning to love my body, as is. I'm an avid baseball fan (go Yankees!). I have probably read almost every book imaginable. :wubu:


----------



## Dromond

booknerd727 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Thought I'd say hi!
> 
> Name: Candy
> Location: Ohio
> Profession: Student and dispatcher
> Music: Indie, punk, classic rock.
> Likes: Books! (duh), doing nerdy stuff, concerts, learning, my lil doggie
> *Dislikes: Ignorance, bad grammar, prejudice, repeating myself. *
> About me: I'm recently learning to love my body, as is. I'm an avid baseball fan (go Yankees!). I have probably read almost every book imaginable. :wubu:



For the love of all that is good and holy, stay out of Hyde Park!

( welcome!  )


----------



## AuntHen

Blackjack said:


> False. Nerdery runs rampant here, and it's fucking awesome.




yep... don't forget all the geeks, dorks and dweebs too


----------



## PastaRunner

Hi everyone. If my name looks vaguely familiar, it's because I actually posted here in October/November 2008 (yeah I searched my own name to figure that out). Due to some issues (which I don't think is a good idea for me to talk about), I haven't posted since then, but I've been "lurking" somewhat. I thought I'd come back since I hope these issues have been taken care of. To reintroduce myself:

*Name*: Josh
*Age*: 32
*Location*: Somewhere in NY state
*Music*: Right now, I listen to Enya while driving to keep me relaxed and calm even as other drivers do really stupid things.
*Likes*: I've been playing World of Warcraft since February 2005, but I've set my subscription to expire in June 2011. I just plan on taking a hiatus. I have no idea how long I'll go before I want to play again badly enough to give Blizzard some more money. I like trying to make computer games in C++ and walking on trails. I like other things too but I don't want this intro to be too long. I'll save those for future posts.
*Dislikes*: Non-constructive forum posts, people who tailgate me while I'm driving. There are of course, many things I dislike, but I hate dwelling on the negative.
*About Me*: This is hard to sum up in a short paragraph, but here goes. I was a professional C++ programmer, but got laid off last year. So now, as a freelance project, I'm developing my own multiplayer online computer game. I'm not quite ready to share the details on it just yet. Development on it has been slower than I would like due to some very minor health issues (and I do mean "very minor"). I'm still weighing if I want to seek a "real job", as I may take too long to finish this project.

And I'm definitely a nerd! That's for sure!


----------



## chick~e

Name: Dena
Age: 30
Location: Lost Wages...oh wait I mean Las Vegas, NV
Profession: big bad repo lady (which means I'm good at my job)
Music: Country Babyyyyy, and almost anything else 
Likes: camping (and by ruffing it is with satellite TV and a Microwave), beach, NASCAR
Dislikes: liars, i'm sure there is more but I can't think of them right now
About me: I'm brand new here, LadyDeelicious recommended me to this site and told me that by meeting more people of my, ummmm stature, will hopefully help me to become more accepting of myself, as we looked over this site this morning I have already begun to agree with her! Outside of that, I am very outgoing, friendly and just like to have fun! 

picture: 

View attachment Dena old house.jpg


----------



## imfree

chick~e said:


> Name: Dena
> Age: 30
> Location: Lost Wages...oh wait I mean Las Vegas, NV
> Profession: big bad repo lady (which means I'm good at my job)
> Music: Country Babyyyyy, and almost anything else
> Likes: camping (and by ruffing it is with satellite TV and a Microwave), ...snipped...



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Chick~e. Here's a nice song for someone in repo work.


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

Name&#9829; Sarah
Age&#9829;21
Location&#9829;Kentucky Born and Bred!
Profession&#9829;I'm Almost Finished With School To Be A Nurse
Music&#9829;Here Lately I've Been Loving Adele, But i love everything i'm not pickly
Likes&#9829; i love meeting new people, and i also love talking and getting to know them, there's nothing like a new friendship or a new relationship to make you feel new, but i love to see new things as long as i can be home by midnight lol, I love learning about makeup and fashion trends as well
Dislikes&#9829;Judgmental People, you never know anyone til you walk in their shoes, People who use ignorance as a crutch, "Well i just didn't know" well sometimes you don't but eventually you ignore the concept instead of trying to inquire 
Picture&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

here is my picture&#9829; 

View attachment 71990_1588682070430_1037176399_31730808_2774574_n.jpg.jpeg


----------



## mel

*Welcome Everyone!!! **Have lots of FUN on the boards *


----------



## PastaRunner

Alright, I've decided to readd my picture... the same one I originally posted in 2008. Even though it's at least 2 1/2 years old, I don't think my appearance has changed much.... except I shave more often lol:


----------



## cheddar74

Hi Im dave..

this is me 

View attachment n784825623_6786712_6560524.jpg


----------



## cheddar74

no im not stoned


----------



## chick~e

imfree said:


> Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Chick~e. Here's a nice song for someone in repo work.



Thank you


----------



## tummylovin'003

Hey peoples! 

My names Hannah, I'm a long time reader, first time posting!

I'm at college at the moment in the south of the UK, and I also work at a wildlife hospital / rehabilitation center, which is amazing! 

I'm quite curvy, which i've never particually liked, but looking at this site, and reading other peoples views, as well as having a wonderful boyfriend, im finally starting to like how I look, which is an amazing thing!

I love chatting to people, I'm always talking to someone,I love random conversations with random people! I love wildlife, and pretty much animals in general. I also like "chunky" guys, they give amazing hugs! 


I hate rude people, especially if i've gone out of my way to be polite... manners cost nothing! I can't really think of much I don't like, other than spiders... (eek) and.... people that aren't open minded. That annoys me. 


Anyway,not sure what else to say, so peace out guys! X


----------



## chick~e

PastaRunner said:


> Hi everyone. If my name looks vaguely familiar, it's because I actually posted here in October/November 2008 (yeah I searched my own name to figure that out). Due to some issues (which I don't think is a good idea for me to talk about), I haven't posted since then, but I've been "lurking" somewhat. I thought I'd come back since I hope these issues have been taken care of. To reintroduce myself:
> 
> *Name*: Josh
> *Age*: 32
> *Location*: Somewhere in NY state
> *Music*: Right now, I listen to Enya while driving to keep me relaxed and calm even as other drivers do really stupid things.
> *Likes*: I've been playing World of Warcraft since February 2005, but I've set my subscription to expire in June 2011. I just plan on taking a hiatus. I have no idea how long I'll go before I want to play again badly enough to give Blizzard some more money. I like trying to make computer games in C++ and walking on trails. I like other things too but I don't want this intro to be too long. I'll save those for future posts.
> *Dislikes*: Non-constructive forum posts, people who tailgate me while I'm driving. There are of course, many things I dislike, but I hate dwelling on the negative.
> *About Me*: This is hard to sum up in a short paragraph, but here goes. I was a professional C++ programmer, but got laid off last year. So now, as a freelance project, I'm developing my own multiplayer online computer game. I'm not quite ready to share the details on it just yet. Development on it has been slower than I would like due to some very minor health issues (and I do mean "very minor"). I'm still weighing if I want to seek a "real job", as I may take too long to finish this project.
> 
> And I'm definitely a nerd! That's for sure!



Welcome back


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

cheddar74 said:


> no im not stoned


 i'd have to be to hold that alligator! lmao! you're brave&#9829;


----------



## Oirish

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> here is my picture&#9829;



Those eyes are stunning!


----------



## LightSide

To start off, I am a guy in his mid fifties (yeah, I'm an old fart  ) retired/unemployed, married with kids (my youngest will turn 25 this year). Several years back, I hung out at these boards, made a lot of friends and a couple of enemies along the way, but all in all, had a really good time. 
Mostly I am a watcher and not that heavy into the ongoing conversation, I'll post on occasion, but rarely will I ever get heavily involved with any topic. My tastes are pretty much eclectic, from the admirer to the feeder to the quiet guy that most people see, but don't really know that he is there.

I love a good joke, good fishing and healthy people (IMO, if you are so large that you can not move, then you have a serious problem that you need to fix). BTW, did I mention that I am also very opinionated  No, not in a bad way, I just have feelings and thoughts about a ton of subjects and you will be happy to know that I *usually* keep my feelings and thoughts to myself.

So as not to be too long winded, I'll be around and will even chime in on occasion, until then Greetings and Salutations to ALL!!


----------



## LightSide

The Original Sabrina said:


> Hi everyone. My name is Sabrina. I'm an old has-been from BUF Magazine back in the early-mid 90's. I've been out of the loop for a while, but thanks to a friend/admirer who found me on Facebook, he reminded me that the Dimensions site is still around and urged me to join. I will have to peruse the site & look for some old fans/faces. I welcome your inquiries and comments!:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:



Hello Sabrina! I even newer than you, although I was here back in the day when you and your publisher from BUF were regulars. Like you, I was reminded of those days recently and decided that I needed to come back and take another look. Whewn were you last here? For me it was about the late 90's (like 98 or 99), back when this was kind of like Ft. Apache  What are you up to now? For me, I'm retired and just floating between two homes. If I could ever find another job I might even go back to work.

Hope your having a good one!


----------



## spiritangel

wow so many stunning beautiful and handsome new members

welcome to dims dont be shy we dont bite (well most of us although I might if asked to )


I look forward to getting to know you all better


----------



## BB_Belly

I posted earlier but I didn't attach a picture. This is me two days ago. :batting: 

View attachment 2011-05-29_20-19-45_597_edit.jpg


----------



## Doctah V

Hello everyone. I joined a few months ago just to lurk around, I never actually planned on posting anything. And now that I think about it, this username makes me sound like an idiot and a braggart... I am a doctor, but I'm not the kind of guy who goes around forcing everyone to address him as a Dr. (But if you want, you can call me Doctor. Nothing else, just The Doctor. ) 

Basically I'm here because of my girlfriend. I've known for years that she likes heavier guys, but she seems very sensitive about it. She's very hesitant to talk about it with me because of things her parents did when she was 13. She isn't comfortable talking about her own sexual feelings, and even now her parents are just making it worse. (Very long story. If you actually want to hear it, I'll explain.) I came here to try and find out more about what she likes and why she likes it. I just want to understand her better and help her accept herself. Being a psychologist, I've dealt with more than a few people who hate themselves because of repressed sexuality and odd fetishes. I feel awful waiting through this hoping it would fix itself, especially after seeing would it can do to people.

So I do have one question for you all. Every now and then I work with people who are... sexually estranged for lack of a better word. I've had people who get aroused by balloons, raw meat, and pillows, and they seem to be divided into two groups. Half of them say that it's their true sexuality, like being straight or gay. Others say that calling it a lifestyle is ridiculous and claim it's just a fetish. I know I can't please everyone, so what do MOST people on these boards prefer it be called. I don't want to call it a fetish and have everyone hate me for not understanding them. 

Name: Vadik (Yes, my real name... People online always seem to think it's my username and that I'm trying to sound cool.)
Age: Early 20s
Location: Born in Russia, living in Ohio, the land of aviation, Lebron James, and stolen ballot boxes.
Profession: Clinical Psychologist 
Music: You've probably never heard of my favorite bands. /hipster joke
About me: I have a terrible sense of fashion, my favorite animals are owls, I have the coolest accent ever, and my favorite food is peanut butter.
picture: Sorry, I'm just not comfortable posting that here yet...


----------



## PastaRunner

BB_Belly said:


> I posted earlier but I didn't attach a picture. This is me two days ago. :batting:



So beautiful BB_Belly!  Welcome aboard!


----------



## Paul

Beautiful. Red is a good colour for you. Welcome BB_Belly.



BB_Belly said:


> I posted earlier but I didn't attach a picture. This is me two days ago. :batting:


----------



## cherrysprite

Name: Ava
Age: 30
Location: Memphis

Likes: leaves in the Fall, when old people smile, music that speaks to my soul, sushi, the touch and smell of a towel fresh out of the dryer, a flirty whisper in my ear
Dislikes: all the bad stuff (war, pestilence, morning breath, etc, etc.)

About me: I spent a great majority of my life being ashamed and dissatisfied with my big, beautiful body. I finally made the decision that my happiness in life and participation in life will not be dictated by a too often perpetuated myth about what constitutes beauty. I made this body. It is mine. I love it. And if others love it too, then I welcome their admiration. It is wonderful to find a community that accepts and esteems BBW. I look forward to some amazing topics and discussions with great people.


----------



## Surlysomething

cherrysprite said:


> Name: Ava
> Age: 30
> Location: Memphis
> 
> Likes: leaves in the Fall, when old people smile, music that speaks to my soul, sushi, the touch and smell of a towel fresh out of the dryer, a flirty whisper in my ear
> Dislikes: all the bad stuff (war, pestilence, morning breath, etc, etc.)
> 
> About me: I spent a great majority of my life being ashamed and dissatisfied with my big, beautiful body. I finally made the decision that my happiness in life and participation in life will not be dictated by a too often perpetuated myth about what constitutes beauty. I made this body. It is mine. I love it. And if others love it too, then I welcome their admiration. It is wonderful to find a community that accepts and esteems BBW. I look forward to some amazing topics and discussions with great people.


 
Welcome to Dims, Ava.


----------



## bc1324

Name: Bridgette
Location: Washington state
Music: I seriously love music - and if I could I would marry music! I'm into a little bit of everything but my top artists would be Lykke Li, The Middle East, Local Natives, A Fine Frenzy, Arcade Fire, Fly Gypsy, Florence and the Machine, Rilo Kiley, and The Honorary Title
Likes: I love movies, books, and thinking really deeply (haha jk). I have an affinity for poetry and poets, especially John Keats and WB Yeats. 
Dislikes: Ignorance, uppity assholes, and Lil' Wayne
About me: I'm extremely shy, but once you get to know me you can't get me to shut up  I love learning about anything and everything, especially about other people. I have a lot of passions; many of which I am just discovering. Oh, and I apparently say the word interesting a lot but I say it " in -trist - ing." I say it when I think something is rubbish and I am trying not to offend someone. For instance, when someone makes dinner and it tastes like a dog's butthole, I will say "That's in-trist-ing", or the after watching Black Swan.

Anywho, I'm glad to meet everyone!


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome all new people.


----------



## Oldtimer76

Welcome to all the newbies! I hope you keep coming


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Welcome to everyone!


----------



## Blackjack

Oldtimer76 said:


> Welcome to all the newbies! I hope you keep coming



The paysite board ought to help with that one.


----------



## saracee

I kinda forgot about Dimensions, which is totally stupid because this is an amazing place with beautiful fatties  So here goes again

Name: sara
Age: 25
Location: PA
Profession: unemployed for now
Music: indie rock, soul, hip-hop
Likes: food & lots of it, ESPECIALLY burgers, Mexican, wings, fries and pizza, drinking, smoking when drinking, biking, wearing clothes too small for me, big ladies, small boys
Dislikes: sushi...yes, it's true!
About me: 210 pounds and happily looking to gain more 

View attachment 155659.jpg


----------



## HeavyDuty24

saracee said:


> I kinda forgot about Dimensions, which is totally stupid because this is an amazing place with beautiful fatties  So here goes again
> 
> Name: sara
> Age: 25
> Location: PA
> Profession: unemployed for now
> Music: indie rock, soul, hip-hop
> Likes: food & lots of it, ESPECIALLY burgers, Mexican, wings, fries and pizza, drinking, smoking when drinking, biking, wearing clothes too small for me, big ladies, small boys
> Dislikes: sushi...yes, it's true!
> About me: 210 pounds and happily looking to gain more




welcome back Sara and great pic!


----------



## phatpanther18

name: rita age:18 Location: NYC weight:280 .....i guess lol job: still looking likes:art,drawing, nice people,video game,comics,asian guys and much more dislike: generally mean people music: all types,too many movies: horror, twilight race: black i discover this website as young as 16 . since then ive gotten older and ineed of friends and a man lol. hope too see a lot here , since where i live is so harsh. iam very kind and open minded and very shy. so um HI 

View attachment 100_0168.JPG


----------



## Oirish

bc1324 said:


> Name: Bridgette
> Location: Washington state
> Music: I seriously love music - and if I could I would marry music! I'm into a little bit of everything but my top artists would be Lykke Li, The Middle East, Local Natives, A Fine Frenzy, Arcade Fire, Fly Gypsy, Florence and the Machine, Rilo Kiley, and The Honorary Title
> Likes: I love movies, books, and thinking really deeply (haha jk). I have an affinity for poetry and poets, especially John Keats and WB Yeats.
> Dislikes: Ignorance, uppity assholes, and Lil' Wayne
> About me: I'm extremely shy, but once you get to know me you can't get me to shut up  I love learning about anything and everything, especially about other people. I have a lot of passions; many of which I am just discovering. Oh, and I apparently say the word interesting a lot but I say it " in -trist - ing." I say it when I think something is rubbish and I am trying not to offend someone. For instance, when someone makes dinner and it tastes like a dog's butthole, I will say "That's in-trist-ing", or the after watching Black Swan.
> 
> Anywho, I'm glad to meet everyone!



Welcome Bridgette  You seem "in-trist-ing"  I kid I kid. You've good taste in music by the way.


----------



## Hemi1

Amar here! 30 year old engineer and professional boxer from Michigan... just stopping through to say hi. Will post a pic once I figure out how, lol


----------



## s!gma

Spraying on the De-Lurk

Name: 
Steve (Stephen)

Age: 
25

Location: 
Mississauga, Ontario

Profession: 
Breakfast cook (before you ask, FRENCH TOAST!)

Music: 
Jazz, Rap, Hip-Hop, Rock. MF Doom, Little Brother, Hypnotic Brass Ensemble, Avenged Sevenfold

Likes: 
Comics, Yoga, Movies, Reading, PS3, Nerd stuff.

Dislikes: 
MTV, reality TV

About me: 
I'm a Joke maker, Nerdy yes, Hungry Often, I know every cartoon, and too much about movies and music I have never seen or heard. 

Still havent made it to a Toronto Party. They are right next door and sound really fun.


----------



## Tori

Name: Tori

Age: 25

Location: Detroit, Michigan

Profession: Secretary and budding web model

Music: Hip hop (of course!), pop, and a little rock and country thrown in here and there.

Likes: Days off from work, warm breezes on cool days, meeting new people, and my 14 year old pit/boxer mix, Maggie.

Dislikes: Traffic, work, and rude people.

About me: What you see is what you get. After yeaaaaaars of hating my body and myself, I'm finally starting to embrace it thanks to some amazing friends I've made. <3 Anything else, just ask!  I'm an open book.


----------



## jes0101

Name: Jessica
Age: 23
Location: Toronto, Ontario
Profession: student
Music: anything. right now I really love Band of Horses, Cold War Kids and, of course, dubstep. 
Likes: having fun. intellectual conversations. walking around on hot days. 
Dislikes: not having fun. 
About me: I thought I'd check this site out and see what kind of people I can meet. I've always been bigger and now that I'm getting further into my 20s I'm finally starting to work with my body instead of against it.


----------



## Jodi_DJ

Name : Jodi

Location : UK

Profession : carer

Music : now there's a tricky question! I love to dj my own mixes so I spend ages listening to all sorts of music and working out what will go with what. I most enjoy listening to and mixing chillout music, the sort that makes you want to go "Aaaaahhhh....." and lie back, relax and just listen!

Likes : nature, reading, gadgets, food, cooking, documentaries, cool breezes, myths and legends, long conversations where you don't even notice the hours roll by

Dislikes : prejudice, rudeness, bigotry, judgemental people, monotony, violence as entertainment, muggy days

About me : have always been big, even as a little kid, and as I'm also a trans woman I've had lots of experience of trying to conform myself to others opinions and expectations of how I "should" be. Have recently decided finally that I've just had enough of that, forget it, I'm going to be myself and screw those who don't like it. No more dieting, I'm so done with all that. I'm big, I like being big and I'm looking to be bigger. Long journey to get where I am now but a huge sense of relief to be here!

Looking forward to being a part of things here!


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome new peoples!

Dig in!


----------



## RoseVivaciou

CurvyEm said:


> Anyways;
> 
> Name: Rose
> Age: 32
> Location: South West England
> Profession: Office
> Music: Most things with a beat and good lyrics
> Likes: Reading, creative writing, reptiles, white collar boxing, burlesque, walking, cooking, films
> Dislikes: prejudice, being told "u cant do that because ur a woman/to big" animal cruelty, jeremy kyle type shows.
> About me: work full time plus study through open uni, counselling/literature courses at the moment, also do white collar boxing training (not got to standard where I could find plus finding heavy weights in england is v unlikely) do burlesque it started of an ego thing then a fingers up to those who take mick out my size but then have enjoyed it aswell, ive been big since i was 18 teetering between size 20-24 uk sizes. big is in my family and something ive not learnt to appreciate just yet. i try not to let size stop me doing stuff. even played rugby for few years. thought this site maybe good to check out
> 
> so hello


----------



## anneblithe

Name: Online, I go by Anne. Get to know me. 
Age: 32
Location: USA, MO
Profession: Professional with a degree and everything-- currently employed.
Music: Rock, Punk, Indie, some hiphop, some metal, very little country
Likes: Witty comedies, witty men, Disney parks, writing, reading, most creative endeavors, water, texting with whole words, movies
Dislikes: Potato salad and jerks
About me: 32 year old bbw, smart chick
picture: http://flic.kr/p/9RXDoV


----------



## Chimpi

anneblithe said:


> Name: Online, I go by Anne. Get to know me.
> Age: 32
> Location: USA, MO
> Profession: Professional with a degree and everything-- currently employed.
> Music: Rock, Punk, Indie, some hiphop, some metal, very little country
> Likes: Witty comedies, witty men, Disney parks, writing, reading, most creative endeavors, water, *texting with whole words*, movies
> Dislikes: Potato salad and jerks
> About me: 32 year old bbw, smart chick
> picture: http://flic.kr/p/9RXDoV



This post is worthy of awesomness because of the words in bold. You feel it worthwhile enough to mention it. I feel the same way.


----------



## anneblithe

Chimpi said:


> This post is worthy of awesomness because of the words in bold. You feel it worthwhile enough to mention it. I feel the same way.


Thank you


----------



## Missbreeze

Happy Saturday!!!

Name: Jo

Age: The other side of forty (and I like it)

Location: Wenatchee, WA

Profession: Configuration Management and Design Engineering

Music: I love Country, and Rock (preferable old school). 

Likes: I like dinner and wine with friends. Spending time with my family and spoiling my neices and nephews. I like spending time at home and I also like a good adventure. I love movies, and books, and sunshine and smiles....

Dislikes: Whining! It's like fingernails on a chalkboard.

About me: I am simple. I love being me. Simple and funny and black and white. I don't do grey areas well. I mean it is what it is right... My favorite quote: No one can make you feel inferior without your permission...Eleanor Roosevelt. 
__________________


----------



## mel

welcome everyone  I look forward to typing with ya


----------



## Steph78

Hi! New here. 

Name: Stephanie

Age: 33

Location: Maryland 

Profession: Office drone 

Music: Almost anything (pop, rock, country, hip hop, cheesy 80's music). Currently on heavy rotation--Adele, Florence & the Machine, Mumford & Sons. 

Likes: Reading, movies, traveling/road trips, Disney World, my 2 dogs, the Redskins, and expanding my knowledge of random, useless facts. 

Dislikes: Narrow-minded people, DC traffic, spending 20 minutes & risking potential finger loss trying to get a crappy $5 product out of its hard plastic packaging, and hot dogs made in the microwave. 

About me: Finally feel like I'm hitting my stride now that I'm in my 30's! I know who I am and I accept and love my abundant curves. Looking forward to getting to know everyone here!  

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## bbwgatorgirl

Name: Heather
Age: 22
Location: South Florida
Profession:Student, retail slave
Music: anything but country
Likes: makeup, my dogs, walks on the pier, scrabble
Dislikes: discrimination of ALL kinds, but especially sizeism, ableism, and homophobia
About me: 22 year old college student, aspiring pharmacist and diva  

View attachment me purple.jpg


----------



## sw33tness3

Hello!

Name: Carrie
Age: 28
Location: SE Colorado
Profession: unemployed.. ugh!
Music: I like it all. mostly listen to country, alternative, pop, oldies, whatever's on the radio.
Likes: home cooked meals, listening to all the noises various creatures of the night make while trying to figure out what animal they came from, my dogs and cats, rom/com, cheesy 80's/90's and dramatic movies, driving, Mtn Dew, watering my tomato plants, menthol cigarettes, cuddling with my kitties and listening to them purrr, motorcycles, Frontierville.
Dislikes: hot weather, sunburns, not getting enough sleep, bell peppers, slow internet, rude people.

About me: I stumbled to Dimensions through an internet search. Glad I found it. I'm hoping the "camaraderie" I've seen while browsing the forums will help me to accept and love myself as is. I have very low self esteem and tons of issues that I hope I can work through by being a part of this community. Looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## cra1gw

Hi everyone, I have been a member on this site for a while but haven't posted yet - so I thought I better introduce myself...

Name: Craig
Age: 29
Location: Australia
Profession: Postal worker :S
Music: anything from Lady Gaga to Every Time I Die
Likes: music, movies, tv, drinking, food, family and friends, oh and guys with big bellies too 
Dislikes: nasty people
About me: nice aussie guy lookin to make some new friends online


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome, welcome, welcome!


----------



## Miss Hel

Hi,

Have been looking for a big community to just be me.

Name: Helen
Age: 37
Job: Tool of govt oppression
Interests: Studying my MA, music, gigs, games, books
About me: I'm an rockabilly, ex-goth, sci-fi nerd. And I come with ink.
Location: Very changeable but right now its Canberra, Australia 

View attachment other.jpg


----------



## Ellie

*Name:* Ellie ... you will have to get to know me better to find out my real name 
*Age:* 24
*Location:* Aussieland
*Music:* Adele, Elliott Smith, Damien Rice, Mumford & Sons, Devendra Banhart, Neon Trees... throw in some house music and you have my current playlist!
*Likes:* Delightful people, not killing the English language, Asian babies :smitten:
Dislikes: Assholes, bacon, being bored out of my mind as I am right now! 

View attachment Picture 29.jpg


View attachment P1030517.JPG


----------



## Oldtimer76

Welcome to all the recent newbies! Enjoy your time on Dims:bow:


----------



## biglynch

Australia is turning out the hotties at the moment. Welcome all.


----------



## athena bombshell

Name: Athena
Age: 22
Location: here and there, california
Profession: student
Music: oldies, jazz, rockabilly, psychobilly, punk, post punk, folk, all kinds!
Likes: ASL, dogs, cooking, french movies, going to shows and concerts.
Dislikes: hot weather, mean people
About me: I've lived in california all my life and have moved around alot. I've been a ASL and Deaf studies major for about a year now. I wanna be an ASL interpratur one day. A month ago I started doing web modeling for big hot bombshells.


----------



## VeronicaVaughn

Name: Veronic
Age: 23
Location: Ontario
Profession: Model/Fashion Blogger
Music: Pretty much everything!
Likes: Food, sex and fashion. Gimme!
Dislikes: Summer heat since its super relevant right now!


----------



## SolidSnake84

Name: Mark
Age: 26
Location: United States
Profession: Automotive Technician
Music: 1980's metal, old school rap/ hip-hop
Likes: Jeeps, ATV's, hunting, motorcycles, video games, horror movies
Dislikes: Walmart, racism
About me: Huge BBW admirer, what more can i say?


----------



## ObiWantsU

Name: Jerry

Age: Towel (That's 42 to you non-geeks  )

Location: Marietta, Metro Atlanta, GA

Profession: Programmer since the last century

Music: Rock

Likes: Tabletop RPGs, poker, sci-fi/fantasy, roleplaying, good food, friends, B.E.A.utiful women, wickedness 

Dislikes: Traffic, not being filthy rich, being without an FFA, lies, man's inhumanity to man, Cracked Pepper should die in a fire

About me: I'm happy, friendly, love laughing but love making others laugh more, too giving, geekish, divorced BHM. I love myself and my body (since that seems to be a theme) enough to have to gone to nudist camps and beaches without any problems. I've lived in several states as well as Ireland, but Atlanta is home. I'd love to have a great FFA/BHM relationship. You ladies are going to have to draw straws or something to see which FFA is going to move to here.


----------



## TexasTrouble

Name: Deb

Age: 33

Location: Texas

Profession: Instructor

Music: All kinds (I live in the "Live Music Capital of the World"). Some favs: Ray LaMontagne, Adele, Mumford and Sons, Florence and the Machine, Ryan Adams, Langhorne Slim, and anything I can shake my booty to

Likes: Movies, Travel, Cooking and learning about the culinary world, Cracking people up, Reading, Long walks (preferably with a dog)

Dislikes: Intolerance, Traffic, Stuck-uppedness (is that a word? sure, why not?)

About me: I'm originally from the South and moved to TX a couple of years ago for work. I'm still getting used to living in "the city" but I'm having fun. After spending all my life as a "bigger" gal, it's good to connect with other people who've had similar experiences and realize that "you're not a problem, you're a person" and you deserve as much respect as the next person. 

Cheers!


----------



## Gr8tBigWorld

*Name*: everybody calls me Jay :batting: and I'm a big tall girl.

*Age*: 41

*Location*: United States

*Music*: Killers, REM, The Ramones, Violent Femmes, Rob Zombie, Depeche Mode, Queen

*Likes*: I like to travel most of all.

*Dislikes*: people who do not know themselves very well or who are purposefully insincere

*About me*: I am so glad I found DIMS! I just want to be me and not fret about it.  I was in a relationship with an FA for many years who was, I think, a latent feeder.  And I'm a gal who doesn't say no to dessert, so over our near-decade together I went from 300lbs to 425! (He later admitted he had longed for me to reach 200 kilo.) In any case, I worked hard for him, put him through 2 diplomas and managed every aspect of his professional career 24/7 and finally last year he got to the top and began working with people he greatly admired and were really pretty famous. (They all have glam stringbean trophy wives, too, and seem very anti-fat regarding WOMEN.) I thought everything was fine, then once he was accepted into this group of people...he did a complete 180 on his FA-ness and up and left me, took our savings account which was for a downpayment for a house, took everything and told me I put him in a position to choose between his career and me. Bluh. It was a big surprise and honestly, I didn't know an FA would just abandon his preferences due to the crowd of people he was with... Ah well. Peer pressure?

That was at the end of last year and I haven't been very interested in eating, so I am down to 350, and will be fairly happy to get down to 250 where I know I am extremely active and fit. I'm in the process of rebuilding and to celebrate, I am going on a big long cruise!! It's mostly Northern Europe  and I am going to post in the Europe board for some travel advice, so I hope you European peeps (or people who have been there) will help me to find wonderful fat friendly sights and good restaurants at my ports which do not have chairs made of matchsticks that can only support one of my buttocks.


----------



## biglynch

VeronicaVaughn said:


> Name: Veronic
> Age: 23
> Location: Ontario
> Profession: Model/Fashion Blogger
> Music: Pretty much everything!
> Likes: Food, sex and fashion. Gimme!
> Dislikes: Summer heat since its super relevant right now!



5:36 = HOT O'CLOCK!


----------



## CaptianNegro

VeronicaVaughn said:


> Name: Veronic
> Age: 23
> Location: Ontario
> Profession: Model/Fashion Blogger
> Music: Pretty much everything!
> Likes: Food, sex and fashion. Gimme!
> Dislikes: Summer heat since its super relevant right now!



Madame, you are a sight for sore eyes. Every inch, beautiful. :bow::smitten::bow:


----------



## theblackwizards

greetings,

My name is Jack. Im a 22 year old FA from the UK.


----------



## ObiWantsU

theblackwizards said:


> greetings,
> 
> My name is Jack. Im a 22 year old FA from the UK.



That's _Captain _Jack. 

Welcome everyone!


----------



## joey86

Hi im joe a feeder from the southwest uk,


----------



## bigbri

Welcome to all of our new members. Hoping you will find acceptance and support from all here.

Gr8tBigWorld- I can't imagine the pain and rejection you must have felt. I just do not understand men(?) who will be with a woman and use her to help them attain a position/career and then turn their back on the person who supported them to get there. These are obviously selfish children who deserve a good spanking. This happens outside the FA world and is despicable wherever it happens. I hope you have a marvelous trip and enjoy your life without that "anchor" attached.


----------



## Paul

bigbri said:


> Welcome to all of our new members. Hoping you will find acceptance and support from all here.
> 
> Gr8tBigWorld- I can't imagine the pain and rejection you must have felt. I just do not understand men(?) who will be with a woman and use her to help them attain a position/career and then turn their back on the person who supported them to get there. These are obviously selfish children who deserve a good spanking. This happens outside the FA world and is despicable wherever it happens. I hope you have a marvelous trip and enjoy your life without that "anchor" attached.



Its not only men that do this. I know a woman who had a man support her all the way through medical school. She was debt free on graduation day and the day after graduation she dumped him. It happens, its shitty, and both men and women do it.


----------



## Oirish

Ellie said:


> *Name:* Ellie ... you will have to get to know me better to find out my real name
> *Age:* 24
> *Location:* Aussieland
> *Music:* Adele, Elliott Smith, Damien Rice, Mumford & Sons, Devendra Banhart, Neon Trees... throw in some house music and you have my current playlist! Welcome by the way. Cute pics too.
> *Likes:* Delightful people, not killing the English language, Asian babies :smitten:
> Dislikes: Assholes, bacon, being bored out of my mind as I am right now!




Wait a tic...You don't like bacon? The candy of meats? I know that back bacon and shoulder bacon (proper bacon) are prevalent in Oz but have you tried streaky bacon (pork belly)? Mmmm...good piggies.


----------



## Oirish

VeronicaVaughn said:


> Name: Veronic
> Age: 23
> Location: Ontario
> Profession: Model/Fashion Blogger
> Music: Pretty much everything!
> Likes: Food, sex and fashion. Gimme!
> Dislikes: Summer heat since its super relevant right now!



Welcome  I agree about the heat! I just moved to Las Vegas. Try moving a bed up a flight of stairs in dessert summer heat. Boo!


----------



## littlefairywren

Welcome to Dims, new people. Happy posting


----------



## Kamily

RedPhoenix1969 said:


> Hello everyone, the RedPhoenix is here. LOL
> 
> Name: Travis
> Age: 41
> Location: Augusta, GA
> Profession: Mechanical Design Engineer
> Music: Most anything, but being a child of the 80's I was a big metal head and punk. Still have my Chuck Taylors. LOL
> Likes: Powerlifting, Music, Reading, and Big Beautiful Women
> Dislikes: Drama and insecurity
> About me: I am 6'-5" 275lb competitive powerlifter. Always been a big man and just recently dropped 85 lbs for health reasons and to get in my current weight class for lifting. I have always loved big women because of my size and am here to meet other folks who are secure in their size and have fun. Anyway I will see Y'all out there.





Yep thats my sexy as hell man!!! :wubu: :kiss2:  :eat2:


----------



## adelicateflwr

Name: *ana*
Age: *uyy! a bit over two months til my 30th! (and i want something AMAZING to happen before then ;D)*
Location: *HOT & SWEATY Arizona! *
Profession: *i'm a teacher! an art teacher! <3*
Music:* i love TONS! currently in love with Stornoway! Mumford & Sons, Edward Sharpe & the Magnetic Zeros, Adele... oh and i love my TRAVIS! *
Likes(more like, LOVES): *BAKING!!! movies! ROMANCE:smitten: , although it's lacking SEVERELY!!:doh: sincere smiles, LAUGHING! oh and many more!!! *
Dislikes: *dumb people! bad vibed people!! *
About me: *have lived in arizona my entire life! i guess i like it enough not to leave, eh? i LOVE the U.K.!! like, seriously, LOVE it! i dig accents, and like guessing whereabouts they're from... currently contemplating opening my own bakery in time, because i LOVE baking and experimenting in the kitchen... i would love to find someone to cook for, and who in return will make me laugh!* :smitten:
*i know i've left out tons... please ask!*


----------



## cinnamongirlky

*As you can tell, I am new here. Just wanted to put out a "hello" post to everyone.

You can call me Cinnamon
I am: 44 (will be 45 on July 5th)
Live in: Kentucky
Passions: Music, cooking, reading, writing poetry, art, my family, playing online and offline computer games...hanging out on my Facebook.

I'm a SSBBW, who is finally coming to love herself after a marriage where I was verbally beaten down. I hid out for years afterwards and I am now ready to have some fun, meet some (NICE) people and have some laughs!

Anyhow, I guess that's enough about me for now!*


----------



## Kamily

Hey Cinnamon. Welcome to the group!


----------



## cinnamongirlky

Kamily said:


> Hey Cinnamon. Welcome to the group!



*Thanks so much! *


----------



## Kamily

You can also post here to let other people in KY know that u are on the board.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

As some of you know I am recently married and ohh so happy.Work in retail and hate it,but it pays the bills!Greetings all!Happy Summertime! 

View attachment big dawn.jpg


----------



## zabadguy

A Newbie here,so let me give everyone the stats.....

Name: John(aka zabadguy)
Age:49
Height:6'5'
Weight:258 lbs
Occuption:Retired(but,there is a story to it)
Location:Michigan(hold your hand up an right where the 1st knuckle of the index finger is where I'm at)
Status:Married(to a BBW of course)
Hobbies: Sports(including WWE wrestling),singing karaoke,traveling,Florida,and obviously BBW's and SSBBW's
Music:not real picky,but,also not really into it either
Dislikes:not much...pretty easy going,so nothing really gets to me,unless it is real big issues.
Summary: just a big fun loving guy whom has absolutely adored big women ever since my 1st physical encounter when I was 17,been hooked since and although I'm married,I still have that "flirty" gene in me that tends to cause me to flirt with the big beauties from time to time.... 

View attachment dr.z.jpg


----------



## django2431

Hello everyone,

I just joined the forum and I guess I would be a FA because my wife is a "light" BBW with under 100 kg (< 221 lbs) and I like every lb on her :-D
My name's Alex, nearly 40 y/o and from Europe, exactly Germany if someone knows this small country 
So far i have never posted or joined or did anything here just read. So things change...
What else? 
Likes: music, movies, intelligent people, sports
Dislikes: ignorance, censorship, stupidity


----------



## AnnMarie

Big welcome to all the new people - please make sure you join in and let us get to know you!


----------



## stoopeep

Hey everyone, my name is Nik and I am finding this to be one of the nicest forums around!


----------



## mjbmxz

Hi, I'm Matt, and found this site by accident. Seems like a good group of people so I thought I'd join in.


----------



## mjbmxz

Hi, I'm Matt, and found this site by accident. Seems like a good group of people so I thought I'd join in.


----------



## cinnamongirlky

mjbmxz said:


> Hi, I'm Matt, and found this site by accident. Seems like a good group of people so I thought I'd join in.



*Hey, Matt!!! Welcome! *


----------



## cinnamongirlky

**waves to all the new people* *


----------



## mjbmxz

cinnamongirlky said:


> *Hey, Matt!!! Welcome! *



Thanks nice lady!


----------



## mjbmxz

Normally I'm a fun guy, but that's the only clear pic I have of me. I look so serious, and I'm definitely not the serious type!


----------



## Adamantoise

Welcome to the site,sir! :bow:


----------



## mjbmxz

Adamantoise said:


> Welcome to the site,sir! :bow:



Thank you!


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

Hugs! i'm Sarah =)


----------



## Puddles

Hi ya'll, and yes I am from the south, so "ya'll" is legal!  I'm Dee I'm 43, 5'4" auburn haired, green eyed, half Irish, half Scottish BBW and proud of it. Let's hear from some folks! 

View attachment bbwpuddles2.jpg


View attachment Dee05Small.JPG


----------



## mjbmxz

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> Hugs! i'm Sarah =)



Thanks nice lady!


----------



## imfree

Puddles said:


> Hi ya'll, and yes I am from the south, so "ya'll" is legal!  I'm Dee I'm 43, 5'4" auburn haired, green eyed, half Irish, half Scottish BBW and proud of it. Let's hear from some folks!



A big "howdy" from Edgar, at Tenn. Loop Ranch in Lebanon, Tn., Cute Lady!


----------



## Puddles

Thanks Imfree, I'm in Gadsden Alabama


----------



## Puddles

Hi Edgar and thanks. Gadsden Alabama here!


----------



## Dromond

Puddles said:


> Hi ya'll, and yes I am from the south, so "ya'll" is legal!  I'm Dee I'm 43, 5'4" auburn haired, green eyed, half Irish, half Scottish BBW and proud of it. Let's hear from some folks!



HI DEE! *hug tackle*

Why didn't you tell me you were registering at Dimensions? I had to find out with the rest of the population?


----------



## Puddles

I told the moderator that you referred me, so now if I screw up it's all on your head...lol


----------



## Dromond

I'm so screwed.


----------



## Puddles

LMAO Gee thanks for the vote of confidence, ole buddy ole pal of mine....





BITE ME!


----------



## imfree

Puddles said:


> Hi Edgar and thanks. Gadsden Alabama here!



Aah, yer my "Neighbor", then, as I call people from neighboring states, "neighbor"!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Puddles said:


> Hi ya'll, and yes I am from the south, so "ya'll" is legal!  I'm Dee I'm 43, 5'4" auburn haired, green eyed, half Irish, half Scottish BBW and proud of it. Let's hear from some folks!



Welcome! This place needs more Bama girls


----------



## Puddles

Thanks ConnieLynn. I'm looking forward to the forum.


----------



## cinnamongirlky

mjbmxz said:


> Thanks nice lady!



*You're most welcome! ;-)*


----------



## cinnamongirlky

*Welcome, Puddles!!*


----------



## MarieAnnie

Hello everyone!

I'm new to the board, and wanted to introduce myself
I'm happy to be here.

Name: Annie-N
Age: 44
Location: Quebec's far north, in Canada
Profession: Artisan/small shop owner
Music: John Mayer, Coldplay, Maroon 5 and '80s music for the nostalgia
Likes: Good coffee, authentic and honest people, true friendship (although I haven't experienced that in a while), rescue dogs, photography as a form of expression, paper-art
Dislikes: Closeted FAs, narrow-minded people, dishonesty in all forms, smokers, bad hygiene
About me: I'm 100% french speaking..... I only write in english I have adopted two special needs children, and I used to be a special education counselor. I'm a total night owl.
Picture: I don't have many pictures of myself, but here is one before I cut my hair in december (taken by my 8 years old son so sorry for the bad angle), plus one more recent from the webcam.


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon

Heyyy, it's Steve. Finally joining the forum, lookin to meet some cool peeps. ^-^


----------



## cinnamongirlky

Dreds MacBrehon said:


> Heyyy, it's Steve. Finally joining the forum, lookin to meet some cool peeps. ^-^



Hey, Steve, nice to meet you!


----------



## nite_mare

Name: Noelle
Age: 39
Location: Arkansas
Music: Rock, heavy metal, country, blues, classical, big band
Likes: camping, swimming, boating, reading, live music
About me: BBW that has not had a good self image my whole life. Trying to change that now that I realize I'm not going to lose weight. I'm a cancer survivor and I love life.. It's time to start living it!!


----------



## KHayes666

nite_mare said:


> Name: Noelle
> Age: 39
> Location: Arkansas
> Music: Rock, heavy metal, country, blues, classical, big band
> Likes: camping, swimming, boating, reading, live music
> About me: BBW that has not had a good self image my whole life. Trying to change that now that I realize I'm not going to lose weight. I'm a cancer survivor and I love life.. It's time to start living it!!



Congrats on beating cancer! Hope its smooth sailing from here on.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Welcome to all of the new faces here on Dims! :happy:


----------



## nite_mare

KHayes666 said:


> Congrats on beating cancer! Hope its smooth sailing from here on.



Thank you so much! I look forward to getting to know everyone better!


----------



## MarieAnnie

lovelylady78 said:


> Welcome to all of the new faces here on Dims! :happy:



Thank you


----------



## cinnamongirlky

MarieAnnie said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the board, and wanted to introduce myself
> I'm happy to be here.
> 
> Name: Annie-N
> Age: 44
> Location: Quebec's far north, in Canada
> Profession: Artisan/small shop owner
> Music: John Mayer, Coldplay, Maroon 5 and '80s music for the nostalgia
> Likes: Good coffee, authentic and honest people, true friendship (although I haven't experienced that in a while), rescue dogs, photography as a form of expression, paper-art
> Dislikes: Closeted FAs, narrow-minded people, dishonesty in all forms, smokers, bad hygiene
> About me: I'm 100% french speaking..... I only write in english I have adopted two special needs children, and I used to be a special education counselor. I'm a total night owl.
> Picture: I don't have many pictures of myself, but here is one before I cut my hair in december (taken by my 8 years old son so sorry for the bad angle), plus one more recent from the webcam.



Nice to meet you! You are very lovely!


----------



## cinnamongirlky

nite_mare said:


> Name: Noelle
> Age: 39
> Location: Arkansas
> Music: Rock, heavy metal, country, blues, classical, big band
> Likes: camping, swimming, boating, reading, live music
> About me: BBW that has not had a good self image my whole life. Trying to change that now that I realize I'm not going to lose weight. I'm a cancer survivor and I love life.. It's time to start living it!!



Very nice to meet you, Noelle. Congrats on being a survivor!! You rock!


----------



## cinnamongirlky

lovelylady78 said:


> Welcome to all of the new faces here on Dims! :happy:



Thank YOU!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

wow alot of new members,welcome all!


----------



## nite_mare

cinnamongirlky said:


> Very nice to meet you, Noelle. Congrats on being a survivor!! You rock!



Thank you so much! I look forward to getting to know everyone here!


----------



## cinnamongirlky

nite_mare said:


> Thank you so much! I look forward to getting to know everyone here!



You're very welcome! I look forward to getting to know you.


----------



## Kamily

Hello and Welcome to all of the new people!!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Name: Kayla
Age: 18
Location: Redding, CA but soon to be San Francisco, CA
Profession: Student
Music: Classic rock, alternative, progressive metal, indie, hardcore, acoustic rock, R&B, some rap, some country. I just like all types.
Likes: Singing, dancing, movies, video games, concerts, drinking, reading, picnics, stargazing, long walks at the beach (lol), food and ANIMALS!
Dislikes: Not a lot comes to my mind, usually don't think of anything unless it's brought up. But, I dislike seafood, ignorant/arrogant people, dishonesty, disloyalty, the usual.
About me: I'm an 18 year old big girl in the process of accepting myself more and more for my size. I know I'm young and have a long road ahead of myself, but trying to start that off in a good way. 

View attachment cockeye.JPG


----------



## SillyLady

Nice to meet you all!!!!  I look forward to chatting with you on the boards! 


Come to think of it.. I do not think I ever did this thread.. :X So, I am a few months late but here goes.. lol

Name: SillyLady
Age: 31
Location: Tennessee
Profession: Counselor
Music: I like a little of everything except the truly "whiny" country.
Likes: Confidence, art, music, books, having fun, parks, lakes/oceans/rivers, late night talks, etc.
Dislikes: Dishonest people, chocolate, roses, judgmental people, roaches (LOL sorry but I don't haha), etc.
About me: I am easygoing, laid-back, carefree, and just like having fun. I like trying new things. Photography is my hobby and I love the Instagram app on my phone! lol Oh.. and I am random.
Picture: I took this picture yesterday when I was talking to my friend in Iraq on skype. I was bored and missing someone who has been sick.... so I snapped a quick pic and sent to him.


----------



## SillyLady

I did not realize that pic was so big.. :X I am sorry.


----------



## mulrooney13

SillyLady said:


> I did not realize that pic was so big.. :X I am sorry.



Very cute  Sometimes bigger is better lol.


----------



## MarieAnnie

cinnamongirlky said:


> Nice to meet you! You are very lovely!



You're so sweet, thank you!


----------



## toottiefruitie

Firstly I'll apologise if I have posted this in the wrong place, I am very new to all this! Just got my first laptop yesterday..I have finally decided to catch up and join everyone in 2011!

Name: Jax
Age: 36 (when did I get that old in my head I'm still 21!)
Location: SouthWest UK 
Profession: Mum and cake maker for local farmers markets
Music:Everything from charts to 60's, love a bit of cheese lol, dependends on my mood! 
Books: Avid chick lit fan, Sophie Kensilla,Chris Manby etc
Films: not a massive film fan like british comedies and ganster films ie the business!
Likesays by the sea eating fish and chips, coffee, time with my son, my animals! 
Dislikes: Chavs, dis-honesty, Small minded people, Johnathon Ross! 
About me: Er... See above ?


----------



## WVMountainrear

MarieAnnie said:


> Thank you





cinnamongirlky said:


> Thank YOU!



You're both very welcome.


----------



## randknu

Hi, I am an FA, I have been since i can remember, but back when i grew up i was confused and tried to be as "common" as possible. Everyone is supposed to like thin, skinny girls, right? I have learned a lot since then...

33 years of age,
Single


----------



## Aust99

Welcome peeps.... what a bunch of hotties!!!


----------



## UKLionheart

This is my intro. Just a short one to say Hi.

I am 38 M UK and have always had a foot in the Feeder world - ever since as a child I first heard Hanse and Gretel!

I've been on this site for a while, but I;ve only jsut registeres. I've had a go at some fiction and hope to have it uploaded soon for your comments.

Thanks.


----------



## Captain Save

Name: David
Age: 41
Location: Southern Maryland
Profession: Military
Music: Mostly 80s and 90s, with a few instrumental movie soundtracks and other odds and ends off the beaten path...
Likes: Espresso, chocolate, open air road trips, red wine, and writing.
Dislikes: Overly restrictive rules, country music, BET, reality television, and sports.
About me: I've been overseas for six months due to my job, and I miss cruising the forums here; I hope to be a part of Dims again.


----------



## DCJoeDog

Hi, this is my very first post. I find it amazing that there is a place where fat people can talk amongst one another without anyone judging anyone else. I actually, and you're gonna laugh, teared up at the discovery of such a forum on the net.

A little info on myself:


*Name* - Jose, but EVERYONE calls me Joey

*Age* - 33

*Location* - Melbourne, Fla (Originally from Puerto Rico)

*Profession* - Currently unemployed because I was disabled in a hospital, used to drive passenger buses (think Greyhound type buses)

*TV* - Mythbusters, Firefly, South Park, Daily Show/Colbert Report, Ghost Adventures

*Movies* - Star Wars, Star Trek, Transformers (1986), Back to the Future, Ghostbusters

*Music *- Daft Punk, Aerosmith, Run DMC, Anime & Gaming OSTs

*Likes *- People who can look past my physical appearance and find a true friend

*Dislikes *- Closed minded people, prejudice, hate, phoney people

*About me* - I am looking for friendship, you wouldn't believe how something as small as that is so important to me. If a relationship blossoms from that great, but I'd rather have a great friend all the same. I am 550lbs but I am NOT shy in the normal sense. I speak my mind and when someone confronts me on my weight, usually children, which btw love me once they get over the initial shock, I just tell them I've been big my WHOLE life. That's right I have never known a day when I was thin, I have no frame of reference to say "Man I wish I were thin again" I don;t have that. I think that's what helps me accept who I am truth be told. 

So here's to future friends.


----------



## DCJoeDog

SillyLady said:


> I did not realize that pic was so big.. :X I am sorry.



But it's such a cute pic.:wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

Captain Save said:


> Name: David
> Age: 41
> Location: Southern Maryland
> Profession: Military
> Music: Mostly 80s and 90s, with a few instrumental movie soundtracks and other odds and ends off the beaten path...
> Likes: Espresso, chocolate, open air road trips, red wine, and writing.
> Dislikes: Overly restrictive rules, country music, BET, reality television, and sports.
> About me: I've been overseas for six months due to my job, and I miss cruising the forums here; I hope to be a part of Dims again.


David, I genuinely missed you and am glad you're back. Hugs.

***

WELCOME EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## A sucker for curves

Well this is a first greeting for me nd to sy hello

Age 31
Location calgary Alberta Canada
Profession construct 
About me. Well I'm 6'1 but 6' when tickled, loves to jog and walk when scared lol likes to shower once a day, and likes milk and ice

Dislikes mean people for no reason, people who take there bad problems around with them, and hair on the soap oh and crumbs in butter ewwwww


----------



## Bananaspills

Hi everyone!

I've been away from Dims for a few months and since I wasn't that active before that, I thought I'd re-introduce myself...
Name:Anna
Age: 31
Location: Devon, UK
Likes: Dark chocolate, animals, tactile fabrics, reading, singing
Dislikes: Sarcasm, narrow mindedness, and (after a recent holiday) flimsy beds! :doh:


----------



## imfree

Bananaspills said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been away from Dims for a few months and since I wasn't that active before that, I thought I'd re-introduce myself...
> Name:Anna
> Age: 31
> Location: Devon, UK
> Likes: Dark chocolate, animals, tactile fabrics, reading, singing
> Dislikes: Sarcasm, narrow mindedness, and (after a recent holiday) flimsy beds! :doh:
> 
> ...SNIPPED img...



Nice ears!


----------



## DCJoeDog

Bananaspills said:


>



TOO CUTE!!!!! lol:wubu:


----------



## Paul

I'm glad you returned. Those are good pictures.



Bananaspills said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been away from Dims for a few months and since I wasn't that active before that, I thought I'd re-introduce myself...
> Name:Anna
> Age: 31
> Location: Devon, UK
> Likes: Dark chocolate, animals, tactile fabrics, reading, singing
> Dislikes: Sarcasm, narrow mindedness, and (after a recent holiday) flimsy beds! :doh:


----------



## Jess87

Name: Jessica
Age: 24
Location: Ohio
Profession: Student/Whatever comes up
Music: The Kinks, Violent Femmes, Elvis Costello, Haydn, Liszt, Tom Waits, Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds, Atmosphere, MF DOOM, Kenny Rogers... basically anything that isn't Gospel
Likes: Music, reading, bad movies, comic books, pro-wrestling, stand-up comedy, anything absurd
Dislikes: Geraldo Rivera, it's the mustache, it frightens me a bit. Filling in biographies/about me sections without leading questions
About me: These are always really awkward for me. I like pro-wrestling to the point that I should probably join a support group. I like really bad and overly cheesy films. I don't even just limit to horror. If it's camp, I'll probably love it. 





^ The always flattering, gritted teeth, "Are you going to snap the picture already?" picture.


----------



## Surlysomething

Jess87 said:


> Music: The Kinks, Violent Femmes, Elvis Costello, Haydn, Liszt, Tom Waits, Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds, Atmosphere, MF DOOM, Kenny Rogers... basically anything that isn't Gospel
> ^ The always flattering, gritted teeth, "Are you going to snap the picture already?" picture.


 

Great musical taste! And welcome to the board!


----------



## jen68

*Name:* Jeanette
*Age:* 42
*Location:* Texas 
*Music:* Classic Rock, Texas Rock, Metal, Blues
*Likes:* Hangin with my friends, the roar of a harley, the smell of leather, Edgar Allan Poe, girls night out, tequila, rum, biker bars, live music, long drives in the country, the sound of the waves on the beach, sitting by the lake at sunset, passionate kisses:kiss2:
*Dislikes:* dishonest people, people who judge on looks 
*About me:* Im fun loving, honest, big hearted, loyal, a little crazy and wild at times. Sometimes a little shy too.


----------



## eeyorejenny

Name: Jenny
Age: 27
Location: Northern Illinois
Profession: Reimbursement Specialist / Student
Music: Alternative, Rock, Pop and a little bit of country.
Likes: Reading, writing short stories (or at least coming up with them in my head), my animals, sleep, coffee, and cartoons 
Dislikes:Annoying people. stupidity, people that use good people
About me: Currently working full time and going to school to get my bachelor's degree in technical management. Recently widowed, my husband passed away from cancer, so looking into getting into adovacy of his type of cancer (sarcoma) as it is one of the least searched cancers. I have three cats, a dog and a turtle who I love to bits. I really look forward to chatting with you all around the boards.





^Me after dying my blonde hair red.


----------



## Paul

Welcome Jenny. I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your husband.

You are cute with red hair.



eeyorejenny said:


> Name: Jenny
> Age: 27
> Location: Northern Illinois
> Profession: Reimbursement Specialist / Student
> Music: Alternative, Rock, Pop and a little bit of country.
> Likes: Reading, writing short stories (or at least coming up with them in my head), my animals, sleep, coffee, and cartoons
> Dislikes:Annoying people. stupidity, people that use good people
> About me: Currently working full time and going to school to get my bachelor's degree in technical management. Recently widowed, my husband passed away from cancer, so looking into getting into adovacy of his type of cancer (sarcoma) as it is one of the least searched cancers. I have three cats, a dog and a turtle who I love to bits. I really look forward to chatting with you all around the boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Me after dying my blonde hair red.


----------



## universalman

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## CosmicCorgi

Hi everyone, after lurking for far longer than I'd care to admit, I've decided to join Dimensions. My name's Jason, and I'm 23. I'm your standard short, skinny, nerdy FA who has a taste for the bizarre and impractical. I've known that big girls set my heart a-fluttering for most of my life, but I've only been open about it since college. Presently, I'm chilling out with an easy job and I'm getting an apartment with my best friend, and that's about as concrete as my life gets. Now, for the rest:

Music: Some of my favorites are Shpongle, Thievery Corporation, Pink Floyd, Solar Fields, King Crimson, Entheogenic, Ott, The Beatles, Bob Marley
Likes: Instruments and audio gear, old-school Nintendo, tie-dyed anything, good friends, old saggy couches, dogs, 420
Dislikes: People who force their views on others, mustard, prudes and other easily offended uptight types, cats, communism.

And there we have it! It's been a pleasure getting acquainted.


----------



## jessws61

Name: Jessica
Age: soon-to-be 30
Location: Flint, MI
Music: just about everything except rap and country, but mostly alternative and classic rock.
Likes: I like reading and learning new things. I like having goals and working towards them. I like trying new things and meeting like-minded individuals.
Dislikes: People who try to force their beliefs on others. And carpenter ants. I hate carpenter ants more than anything. lol
About me: Pretty introverted but I love the company of the people I'm closest to. Trying to come out of my shell a little bit.


----------



## imfree

jessws61 said:


> Name: Jessica
> Age: soon-to-be 30
> Location: Flint, MI
> Music: just about everything except rap and country, but mostly alternative and classic rock.
> Likes: I like reading and learning new things. I like having goals and working towards them. I like trying new things and meeting like-minded individuals.
> Dislikes: People who try to force their beliefs on others. And carpenter ants. I hate carpenter ants more than anything. lol
> About me: Pretty introverted but I love the company of the people I'm closest to. Trying to come out of my shell a little bit.
> 
> ...snipped IMG...



Welcome to Dimm's, Lovely Lady. Thanks for that beautiful outdoor shot, too.


----------



## Aust99

Welcome to the newbs.... Post often and well...


----------



## Skye23

Hi, I found this board while I was looking for information on clothing websites that cater to those of us with a more Zaftig figure. Clothing site sort of bombed, but I've been lurking here for a bit and I suppose its time to take the plunge...

Name: Gina
Age: Old enough to be President, not old enough to have a mid-life crisis
Location: Greater Philadelphia region
Profession: Domestic Goddess, Artisan, Entrepeneur, Secretary 
Music: Heavy Metal, Metal, Hardcore, Celtic
Likes: Cats, Volunteering, Cooking, going to auctions, chocolate
Dislikes: people without a sense of humor, talk-radio, tight restaurant booths
About me: I like being a mostly stay-at-home wife, ruling a household suits me just fine. I've been happily married for 15+ years now, although most of my friends are guys. My current biggest worry is that there will be no NFL football this year, because I've been a die-hard Eagles fan since I was in kindergarten. Plus, you gotta love the whole sports-game food thing. I however dislike baseball, hockey and basketball - they're all lost on me. But I do love Sumo Wrestling and MMA.


----------



## Leilo Blair

Hey Im Leilo and Im 6'3" 380lbs.... I can be a lil shy but love to meet new people and have fun!:wubu:


----------



## Bananaspills

CosmicCorgi said:


> Hi everyone, after lurking for far longer than I'd care to admit, I've decided to join Dimensions. My name's Jason, and I'm 23. I'm your standard short, skinny, nerdy FA who has a taste for the bizarre and impractical. I've known that big girls set my heart a-fluttering for most of my life, but I've only been open about it since college. Presently, I'm chilling out with an easy job and I'm getting an apartment with my best friend, and that's about as concrete as my life gets. Now, for the rest:
> 
> Music: Some of my favorites are Shpongle, Thievery Corporation, Pink Floyd, Solar Fields, King Crimson, Entheogenic, Ott, The Beatles, Bob Marley
> Likes: Instruments and audio gear, old-school Nintendo, tie-dyed anything, good friends, old saggy couches, dogs, 420
> Dislikes: People who force their views on others, mustard, prudes and other easily offended uptight types, cats, communism.
> 
> And there we have it! It's been a pleasure getting acquainted.



See, you had me until cats!  But welcome anyway, I'll try not to force my cat-loving views on you!


----------



## MarieAnnie

Lots of new people!
Welcome everyone.


----------



## TheMrs

Name: Renee

Age: 40

Location: Ohio, US

Music: A bit of everything from Metallica to Patsy Cline..to Led Zep to Stevie Wonder...to Enrique to Dixie Chicks...

Likes: honesty, hearts, lime green, anything remotely chocolate, funny people, lip gloss, Jesus, my family, macadamia nuts, word games, referring to embarrassing things at inappropriate times, dirty jokes, push up bras, haikus and flip flops....

Dislikes: humidity, clothes without stretch, liars, cons and thieves, rudeness, people who curse loudly in public, people who smell bad and it wafts over to me....infuriates me, stupidity, people who complain about political stuff yet don't vote...oh the list could go on & on


----------



## Kibeth

Name: Lets just call me Audrie. : P
Age: 18
Location: BFE, Texas
Profession: Former arcade attendant/cashier, currently nothing in particular
Music: The weepies, The Postal Service, Rise Against. I love movie (musical) soundtracks, Adele, Ray Charles
Likes: Animals, talking, smiling, laughing, meeting new people, potatoes (Seriously, they're delicious), the colors red, green and purple, Watching movies
Dislikes: Cockroaches, bugs in general, rude people, close minded people, people who do nothing but whine!!!
About me: I dont know how to describe myself in a teeny tiny forum with only so much amount of space. I love laughing, and I love animals. All of em! I am fashionably retarded which is part of the reason I joined. I dont like children much. And I love bbw/body positive messages!

Here's a pic. I'm on the far left, making an awesome face. Also, I dont like taking glamour shots. I feel so..awkward.


----------



## keystonegirl06

found the site last night and stayed up alll night reading and smiling because I don't feel so alone in some things now... so here goes nothing

Name: Jo-Tina ( father's name is Joe, mothers name is Tina ...... JO-TINA!!!! middle school chant that i just cant get away from...)
Age: 27
Location: North Eastern PA (NEPA)
Profession: Customer Service Rep for a Student Loan Corporation
Music: If it has a beat I'm sure to love it... country, rock, pop, electronica,.. etc etc etc
Likes: Reading esp Anne Rice, Stephen King, crafting, Casino, the ocean, travel (went to Salem Mass last fall for my b-day... love it there), love my tattoo want another soon... 
Dislikes: Mean People, hurtful statements... not keeping promises.. 
About me: It has been a rough couple of years for me, but thankfully i have kept my hope and cheerful demeanor alive and well.. I LOVE People... i seriously do... i love making friends, chatting, and generally just living life. I have an amazing best friend who loves me for who I am, wonderful family, supportive friends, and still seeking a love interest.. one day and step at a time.. i am excited to be able to join the community and learn and gain new friends!!!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Kibeth said:


> Name: Lets just call me Audrie. : P
> Age: 18
> Location: BFE, Texas
> Profession: Former arcade attendant/cashier, currently nothing in particular
> Music: The weepies, The Postal Service, Rise Against. I love movie (musical) soundtracks, Adele, Ray Charles
> Likes: Animals, talking, smiling, laughing, meeting new people, potatoes (Seriously, they're delicious), the colors red, green and purple, Watching movies
> Dislikes: Cockroaches, bugs in general, rude people, close minded people, people who do nothing but whine!!!
> About me: I dont know how to describe myself in a teeny tiny forum with only so much amount of space. I love laughing, and I love animals. All of em! I am fashionably retarded which is part of the reason I joined. I dont like children much. And I love bbw/body positive messages!
> 
> Here's a pic. I'm on the far left, making an awesome face. Also, I dont like taking glamour shots. I feel so..awkward.




beautiful pic are you in Gamestop?


----------



## Kibeth

HeavyDuty24 said:


> beautiful pic are you in Gamestop?



Sure was. 8D Midnight premiere of Pokemon black and white- Which was amazing, by the way!


----------



## beard lover

I've been lurking for a while and really enjoying this site, so I thought I'd finally introduce myself. 

Name: Jessica

Age: 27

Location: Southern California

Music: Nearly everything

Likes: Hot guys with beards (you probably could have guessed that from my user name), my awesome family and friends, books, cooking, good coffee, great conversations

Dislikes: rude people, traffic, cigarettes

About me: I've always been a big girl but have been pretty self-conscious about it my whole life. I'm here trying to learn to love my body just the way it is. 

View attachment resized coral shirt.jpg


----------



## ConnieLynn

Welcome new peoples!


----------



## Paul

Keystonegirl you have very beautiful hair. Welcome to Dimensions!



keystonegirl06 said:


> found the site last night and stayed up alll night reading and smiling because I don't feel so alone in some things now... so here goes nothing
> 
> Name: Jo-Tina ( father's name is Joe, mothers name is Tina ...... JO-TINA!!!! middle school chant that i just cant get away from...)
> Age: 27
> Location: North Eastern PA (NEPA)
> Profession: Customer Service Rep for a Student Loan Corporation
> Music: If it has a beat I'm sure to love it... country, rock, pop, electronica,.. etc etc etc
> Likes: Reading esp Anne Rice, Stephen King, crafting, Casino, the ocean, travel (went to Salem Mass last fall for my b-day... love it there), love my tattoo want another soon...
> Dislikes: Mean People, hurtful statements... not keeping promises..
> About me: It has been a rough couple of years for me, but thankfully i have kept my hope and cheerful demeanor alive and well.. I LOVE People... i seriously do... i love making friends, chatting, and generally just living life. I have an amazing best friend who loves me for who I am, wonderful family, supportive friends, and still seeking a love interest.. one day and step at a time.. i am excited to be able to join the community and learn and gain new friends!!!!


----------



## Paul

Welcome. Your picture is very cute.



beard lover said:


> I've been lurking for a while and really enjoying this site, so I thought I'd finally introduce myself.
> 
> Name: Jessica
> 
> Age: 27
> 
> Location: Southern California
> 
> Music: Nearly everything
> 
> Likes: Hot guys with beards (you probably could have guessed that from my user name), my awesome family and friends, books, cooking, good coffee, great conversations
> 
> Dislikes: rude people, traffic, cigarettes
> 
> About me: I've always been a big girl but have been pretty self-conscious about it my whole life. I'm here trying to learn to love my body just the way it is.


----------



## eeyorejenny

beard lover said:


> About me: I've always been a big girl but have been pretty self-conscious about it my whole life. I'm here trying to learn to love my body just the way it is.



Welcome to the boards. I am a newbie too - and feeling comfortable in my own skin has always been a challenge. For the first time, I feel "normal".


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Kibeth said:


> Sure was. 8D Midnight premiere of Pokemon black and white- Which was amazing, by the way!



LOL i love Gamestop and i love Midnight launches.:bow: i have yet to play pokemon black but i will.i love me some pokemon.:happy:


----------



## keystonegirl06

Paul said:


> Keystonegirl you have very beautiful hair. Welcome to Dimensions!



Thank you Paul  and glad to be here!!!


----------



## KMintheArts

ive been on this site since march and this is my second post.
hi everybody im kevin, im a very proud FA of course haha.
im into film and music.
height- 5'10
favorite bands- black sabbath (ozzy era), led zeppelin, soundgarden, alice in chains, mazzy star, bill evans trio, thelonious monk, queen, shilpa ray and her happy hookers, white zombie, nick cave and the bad seeds.
favorite movies- erasherhead, pretty much everything from david lynch, irreversible, enter the void, fight club, singles, bugs life, human centipede, antichrist.
i work in a rehearsal studio.
uhm,
i dont know what else.
how is everybody? haha


----------



## veggieforever

*Name: Sarah-Jane

Location: Scotland

Likes: Travelling, winter time, horror films, walking, gossipping over wine, chocolate, liquorice, corsets, my kitty cats Freddy and Noo, girlie days out, dancing, vegetarian/vegan cooking and baking (and tasting them!) and being wonderfully eccentric! )

Dislikes: Cruelty to animals, meat, ignorance, intolerance, icy weather, Glasgow - haha!, fruit pies, spiders and boredom.

Been a member for a while so just poking head above the trenches to say hello to all you gorgeous specimens! ;o)

xXx* 

View attachment greece 1.jpg


----------



## catracha

Im Judy, 22 YO from Chicago, IL. Easygoing fun loving girl, wanna meet new people 

View attachment 002.jpg


----------



## Kibeth

Welcome to the board, everyone!


----------



## AbeCross

Name: JJ
Age: 29
Location: NY
Profession: Blah! 
Music: Everything, but mainly I listen to HC/Punk and Heavy Metal...but like I said, you might find me listening to jazz or blues or hip hop at any time. 
Likes: Playing guitar/singing in bands, writing (short fiction and have started working on a novel...this site is a distraction from that ), hanging with my girl, baking, reading, meditation, listening to tunes, chilling and generally being awesome and loving my big lady. 
Dislikes: Impatience, rudeness (for being a punk rocker, I hate outwardly rude people!), people that TRY to take advantage of me....
About me: late 20's skinny guy, loving the life I lead right now...and of course, I love big ladies.


----------



## MarieAnnie

Lots of new people, how fun :happy:
Welcome everyone!


----------



## spiritangel

welcome welcome and welcome to all the new commers and de lurkers 

so nice to see you here hope you dive in and join in on the boards 

huggles


----------



## GreenEyes828

Hey y'all

Name: Amy
Age: 30
Location: Virginia
Profession: Construction Estimator
Music: I can listen to anything but I listen to mostly country.
Likes: Way to many to list
Dislikes: Stupid people
About me: Im just a laid back country girl


----------



## NewfieGal

I didn't realize there was an introduction thread so thanks for the help... I am Nicki I'm 30 I'm from Newfoundland... I found this site by accident but am so glad I did its nice to see another size acceptance site... seems great here and I'm happy to be here


----------



## RedheadinNJ

Name: Emily
Age: 41
Location: NJ
Profession: Over the road tractor trailer driver
Music: Mostly country but I listen to whatever sounds good at the time
Likes: Well, big guys... Coffee, fall weather, my cats, thunderstorms and catching up with friends. 
Dislikes: Liars, waiting for someone who is always late and closed minded people. 
About me: Im a cancer survivor; been in remission since Jan 2009. I have a job that I love and can't imagine doing anything else. I'm here to learn how to attract those big guys attention that have the broken flirt radar. :doh:


----------



## MarieAnnie

RedheadinNJ said:


> Name: Emily
> Age: 41
> Location: NJ
> Profession: Over the road tractor trailer driver
> Music: Mostly country but I listen to whatever sounds good at the time
> Likes: Well, big guys... Coffee, fall weather, my cats, thunderstorms and catching up with friends.
> Dislikes: Liars, waiting for someone who is always late and closed minded people.
> About me: Im a cancer survivor; been in remission since Jan 2009. I have a job that I love and can't imagine doing anything else. I'm here to learn how to attract those big guys attention that have the broken flirt radar. :doh:



Welcome Emily!
Congrats on being a survivor, and I'm sure you'll have a great time here


----------



## smartbigchick

Name: Ashley
Age: 18
About me: I'm a FFA. I enjoy watching a man go from thin to big, preferably one that grows a solid/semi-solid ball belly; although i do enjoy watching a man grow I actually happen to be a bisexual with a definitive preference for women (Most people that know me say i'm just not ready to admit that i'm a lesbian.). I am a big girl, about 260lbs, hispanic and of above average intelligence, having earned 4's on all my AP exams in highschool. 
Likes: I love history, rock music, movies, reading, drawing and playing the trumpet.
Dislikes: Summer -_- (Iowa wheater borders on ridiculous this time of year), Soap operas and people that make assumptions.

So, that's that. Message me, I love to get to know people.


----------



## Chubosaurus

Name: Amanda
Age: 24
Location: South East England
Profession: Just Graduated
Music: I'll listen to most things
Likes: Clothes, books, cats, Jeffrey Brown comics, films.
Dislikes: when my feet get wet in the rain.
About me: Aspiring Illustrator who likes being fat.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Chubosaurus said:


> Name: Amanda
> Age: 24
> Location: South East England
> Profession: Just Graduated
> Music: I'll listen to most things
> Likes: Clothes, books, cats, Jeffrey Brown comics, films.
> Dislikes: when my feet get wet in the rain.
> About me: Aspiring Illustrator who likes being fat.



hi gorgeous and welcome to the forums.


----------



## ExpandingHorizons

I'm a male, deaf and use American Sign Language, 34 years old and orginally from California. I'm a FA and currently live in Iowa but planning to move back to California or Washington state in a couple of years.


----------



## Waynbo

I am a new member from Pittsburgh and glad to be a member of this forum.
I am 5'8 147 and have been attracted to BBW and SSBBW women since I was about 14. I am 54 now and still have a very strong attraction. I hope to make some new friends here, hopefully near Pgh.


----------



## jrose123

Hi! I'm jrose.
Glad to be here!


----------



## LovelyLiz

jrose123 said:


> Hi! I'm jrose.
> Glad to be here!



Welcome! I look forward to reading your posts.  Hope you find some helpful things here.


----------



## Harold Land

My name is Harold, and I just got a computer (pulled kicking and screaming into the 21st century). It only took me 10 minutes to figure out how to make a post, so I'm feeling like some kind of expert. I'm sure this site is going to be a favorite.


----------



## idontspeakespn

Hmm so...what to write..

I'm American, living in the Cotswolds area in England. Currently work in PR (Public Relations). I love it here. I'm new to the concept of FA's and BBW's..I'm a BBW myself. I guess I never really thought about it being a definitive community until someone showed me this site. I will probably observe more than post, to see the culture of size acceptance, before I try to boast any real opinions (although I did just post on something). 

Never been quite comfortable in my own skin, but more comfortable than most, skinny or big. I have a background in psychology, and I think my own counseling training has helped me with my body image issues thus far. Okay...done, I guess. Hi!


----------



## one2one

idontspeakespn said:


> Hmm so...what to write..
> 
> I'm American, living in the Cotswolds area in England. Currently work in PR (Public Relations). I love it here. I'm new to the concept of FA's and BBW's..I'm a BBW myself. I guess I never really thought about it being a definitive community until someone showed me this site. I will probably observe more than post, to see the culture of size acceptance, before I try to boast any real opinions (although I did just post on something).
> 
> Never been quite comfortable in my own skin, but more comfortable than most, skinny or big. I have a background in psychology, and I think my own counseling training has helped me with my body image issues thus far. Okay...done, I guess. Hi!



I love your user name ... welcome!


----------



## huskyman78

Hey guys my name is matt and I look forward to being a member here with likeminded people


----------



## BigCutiesAmber

Name: Amber

Age: 20

Location: New Brunswick, Canada

Music: Anything I can dance too!

Likes: Cooking, reading, swimming, dancing, great conversation, warm weather, sunny days, shopping! 

Dislikes: People walking too slow in front of me, jealousy, rude people, loud noises, cracking knuckles, the cold

About me: I always use to be really self conscious about my body when I was younger but lately I've learned to just embrace my curves and I've been having a great time doing it !!! <33


----------



## laylalashelle

http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e162/lapoole/Layla/LaylaMink.jpg

Cheers, Dears!:eat2::wubu:


----------



## jjman482

hi im jared im originally from michigan stationed in oklahoma/califoreeway. im 23 and have a 6 month old son and wife of about 1 and a half years. i enjoy firearms, sports, history, and aviation. im not into myself gaining or anything nor would my job allow it although i guess im an FA. i told my wife about it and she is interested in gaining weight now too. if you have any questions for me feel free, im an open book.


----------



## imfree

laylalashelle said:


> http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e162/lapoole/Layla/LaylaMink.jpg
> 
> Cheers, Dears!:eat2::wubu:



Great to see you in Dimm's, Pretty Lady!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Name: SlightlyMorbid, but people call me Fey most of the time

22 years old, from the Netherlands, have a lovely boyfriend with whom I share an open relationship. He's a cute tubby, but he doesn't want to gain more due to his risk in the family of getting diabetes.

So, I'm a Female Fat-Admiring Feeder in a sense, but a careful one haha.

Aside from my interests in the D/s lifestyle, I'm a cuddle-puppy, gamer-girl and love to write or work with Photoshop for developing on IMVU.

If you want to know more, feel free to ask, though I am a bit withdrawn and can come across as a bit snarky which...I'm not always.


----------



## laylalashelle

Brief career in modeling and vids 85-89

Then joined Screen Actors Guild.

I'm into some vid editing on YouTube, making mashups. I esp. like House MD. I'm married with only stepsons. They're in British Columbia so haven't seen the grandchildren.





L:kiss2:ve,

Layla:wubu:


----------



## KHayes666

laylalashelle said:


> Brief career in modeling and vids 85-89
> 
> Then joined Screen Actors Guild.
> 
> I'm into some vid editing on YouTube, making mashups. I esp. like House MD. I'm married with only stepsons. They're in British Columbia so haven't seen the grandchildren.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L:kiss2:ve,
> 
> Layla:wubu:



Great to have you with us.


----------



## bettylulu

I'm 34 y/o lady and live in the Chicago area. Been lurking here for the longest and finally decided to come out of hiding (kinda LOL).


----------



## Paddyjoe

hi I am Paddy-joe Moran form the UK. 

I am 18 years old and love love love BBWs 

fell free to add me on facebook 

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001203652939

I love films books DVDs and songs. :bow:


----------



## LetMeEatCake

So, this is my first time posting in a forum. That being said, I hope I've done his correctly! 
I reckon I'll go along with the template...or my own version of it:

Name: Claudia
Age: 26
Location: Chicago
Profession: Chef/Cake Decorator
Music: All of it...except scream-in-my-ear-&-bust-my-eardrum heavy metal.
Likes: FA, feeders, honesty, loyalty, food and anything to do with it, reading, nature, humor, nerds, chocolate, etc...
Dislikes: Liars, cheaters, guys who pressure women into gaining weight, bell peppers, mean people and...when humidity ruins a good hairdo. :doh:

Hope to meet some rad people! :-] 

View attachment 40226_482494981109_503361109_6645889_8106070_n.jpg


View attachment 198676_10150202810336110_503361109_8843460_2802441_n.jpg


----------



## Ahimsa

Hi I am a 23 year old BBW from the Netherlands 

Name: Ahimsa
Age: 23 (24 in two weeks)
Location: Netherlands
Profession: Nurse for people with a dementia (mental illness)
Music: Psytrance, Goa, Triphop, Celtic, Industrial, New wave
Likes: Gaming, Cooking, Books, Philosophy, Goddes-spirituality, Food, Music, Ice cream, Hippies
Dislikes: Conformity, Liars, Conservatists, People who think they're better than you because they weigh less than you

Sorry for the advertising above my pic, but I just don't have the money for a non-free program. 
Picture:


----------



## violetviolets

I'm new and I just wanted to pop in and say hi. 
http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg853/scaled.php?server=853&filename=img6902.jpg&res=medium
This is me, yeah yeah mirror shot...


----------



## KHayes666

LetMeEatCake said:


> So, this is my first time posting in a forum. That being said, I hope I've done his correctly!
> I reckon I'll go along with the template...or my own version of it:
> 
> Name: Claudia
> Age: 26
> Location: Chicago
> Profession: Chef/Cake Decorator
> Music: All of it...except scream-in-my-ear-&-bust-my-eardrum heavy metal.
> Likes: FA, feeders, honesty, loyalty, food and anything to do with it, reading, nature, humor, nerds, chocolate, etc...
> Dislikes: Liars, cheaters, guys who pressure women into gaining weight, bell peppers, mean people and...when humidity ruins a good hairdo. :doh:
> 
> Hope to meet some rad people! :-]



I love the name Claudia, nice to meet you.


----------



## violetviolets

Oops think I messed up.. 




Well hi!


----------



## LetMeEatCake

Thank you, KHayes! :happy:

...and thanks to those who rep'd me and gave me points. Not sure what that's about and how to reply to each person individually, but by golly, I'll figure it out one day!


----------



## AnnMarie

LetMeEatCake said:


> Thank you, KHayes! :happy:
> 
> ...and thanks to those who rep'd me and gave me points. Not sure what that's about and how to reply to each person individually, but by golly, I'll figure it out one day!




If you click on their name next to the rep comment, you'll get their profile. The click below on the link to send them a private message - easy as pie.


----------



## AnnMarie

Welcome lovely folks - post often!


----------



## Ahimsa

Thanks for the rep I got for my name


----------



## Tad

You don't need to thank each person who gives you rep (although there is nothing wrong with doing so!). 

To give rep to someone for a post that you like, in the bottom of the left hand (light blue) section, click on the the little picture that looks like a set of scales if you look at it just the correct way (between the dot and the red triangle).


----------



## watergut

Hello, Dimensioners!

I'm a male heterosexual feedee from Bucks, UK. I've been a feeder in the past and still have that as an itch I occasionally scratch  but much more a feedee these days. Only in the foothills of gaining but hoping to chat to any females who are either (or both) feeders or FFAs. 

Currently I'm appx 262lbs at 6'3" with a chest of 45" and belly of 55". My nickname - watergut- comes from my shape (I'm basically all belly) and that I used to drink gallons of water to stretch my stomach wall until I learned how bloody dangerous that can be. So now I use milkshakes and Guinness. I love love _love_ my shape, and would love to chat to anyone who would like to encourage me and meet up in real life (enough of all this cyber dating stuff - I'm a human being who likes to meet people IN REAL LIFE, shock horror).

I work in the arts - performing and writing etc - and live half an hour out of London.

And you?


----------



## MadLordOfMilk

Greetings, all!

I'm a long-time lurker, but I figured I'd actually get around to getting involved in the discussions on Dims!

Name: Zach
Age: 20
Location: Buffalo, NY / Rochester, NY (The latter during the school year)
Profession: College student!
Music: Just about anything, but primarily hard rock/metal. Disturbed, Korn, Rammstein, Mindless Self Indulgence, Metallica, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Alice in Chains, Daft Punk, Beastie Boys, Pearl Jam, Soundgarden, Stone Temple Pilots...
Likes: (Game) Programming, Chess, Video games, Laser tag, Food, Music/concerts, and, of course, *big* girls :happy:
Dislikes: Very few and far-between. I'm pretty open-minded.

I look forward to getting to know you all!

Best wishes,
Zach

::EDIT::
Though you can also find it in my profile, here's a picture!


----------



## dantheman90631

Hello,

I'm Dan. I live in North OC in Southern California. I'm single and love to meet new people!


----------



## CandaceLeighHK

Name: Candace leigh 
Age: 19
Location: southern california 
Profession: Student
Music: all kinds
Likes: singing, photography, the ocean at night
Dislikes: not too much i dislike 
About me: i'm not huge but i'm also not small... not gaining much just losing weight little by little.
picture:


----------



## LovelyLiz

dantheman90631 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm Dan. I live in North OC in Southern California. I'm single and love to meet new people!



Welcome, Dan! As another SoCal resident, I'd urge you to check out the Events thread - West, and come when we have our next meet-up! There are some cool people who come.


----------



## Radman1110

I have been at this site many times in the past and thought it would be a good time to come out of the closet to make some new friends:

Name: Mark
Age: 42
Location: Boston
Profession: Research Scientist
Music: A wide variety of taste in music
Likes: Photography, traveling and trying adventurous things
Dislikes: Ignorant discriminating self-righteous people 

View attachment Mark&Wally.jpg


----------



## ConnieLynn

Welcome into the light 




Radman1110 said:


> I have been at this site many times in the past and thought it would be a good time to come out of the closet to make some new friends:
> 
> Name: Mark
> Age: 42
> Location: Boston
> Profession: Research Scientist
> Music: A wide variety of taste in music
> Likes: Photography, traveling and trying adventurous things
> Dislikes: Ignorant discriminating self-righteous people


----------



## CastingPearls

Radman1110 said:


> I have been at this site many times in the past and thought it would be a good time to come out of the closet to make some new friends:
> 
> Name: Mark
> Age: 42
> Location: Boston
> Profession: Research Scientist
> Music: A wide variety of taste in music
> Likes: Photography, traveling and trying adventurous things
> Dislikes: Ignorant discriminating self-righteous people


Welcome. What's your little friend's name? (the dog) LOL


----------



## Radman1110

Here is another picture of Wally with his Red Sox hat 

View attachment Wally1.JPG


----------



## GlassDaemon

Name: hmmm.... Serena, Eve, Demetria, Amanda, I haven't decided which pen name I should use for this site...
Age: 21
Location: Maryland, USA
Profession: Hotel front desk clerk
Music: Rock, alternative, dance, techno, 
Likes: My bird, Kira, swimming, dancing, my computer, the internet, drawing, reading, my friends of course.
Dislikes: Most rappers, rude flirters(does that make sense?), stupid funny things(I will always discourage stupidity, go away "Jackass"), my own body hair, the fact that Skyrim isn't out yet.
About me: I'm a bbw, and I admit to not understanding a lot of things about this community.... and I likely never will, just like I don't expect people to understand my tickle fetish or why I strive for top freedom(Women legally allowed to show their breasts in public). 
picture: Me and Kira.


----------



## dantheman90631

GlassDaemon said:


> Name: hmmm.... Serena, Eve, Demetria, Amanda, I haven't decided which pen name I should use for this site...
> Age: 21
> Location: Maryland, USA
> Profession: Hotel front desk clerk
> Music: Rock, alternative, dance, techno,
> Likes: My bird, Kira, swimming, dancing, my computer, the internet, drawing, reading, my friends of course.
> Dislikes: Most rappers, rude flirters(does that make sense?), stupid funny things(I will always discourage stupidity, go away "Jackass"), my own body hair, the fact that Skyrim isn't out yet.
> About me: I'm a bbw, and I admit to not understanding a lot of things about this community.... and I likely never will, just like I don't expect people to understand my tickle fetish or why I strive for top freedom(Women legally allowed to show their breasts in public).
> picture: Me and Kira.



Welcome! Women go topless in public...I'm all for that


----------



## doshue

I'm a 25 year old BHM living near Boston, doing scientific research in graduate school. I'm totally new to the whole BHM/FFA community and excited to explore!

Outside of school my interests are pretty broad. I'm a huge fan of music in general and constantly find my tastes expanding in new and unexpected directions, live music in particular is a passion of mine. I'm a sucker for high-quality, epic TV (read: HBO) and have been slowly getting into photography, which has been a lot of fun so far.

I really enjoy the Boston area and can often be found exploring various aspects of the nightlife, from boisterous karaoke nights to nerdy team trivia; yet I think the best times to be had are often low-key evenings spent with a friend over a few drinks. I'm a big beer geek, making craft beer my usual go to, but I enjoy a good cocktail and would love to learn more about fine wine.

I'm still a little photo-shy, so I'll hold off on posting a pic for now, but I look forward to seeing you around the forums and getting to know everyone!


----------



## HollyLynn48612

Hello Everyone!

Name: Holly
Location: Michigan
Profession: Finance
Music: A little bit of everything...Bryan Adams is at the top of my list.
Movies: Suspense/thriller, comedies, and action. But my all time favorite is Jim Henson's "Labyrinth"
Likes: Reading, shopping, massages, baking, road trips, eurpopean accents, pedicures, and cheesecake.
Dislikes: Rudeness, tomatoes, people who don't use blinkers when driving, indifference, and ignorance 

View attachment hollyoffice2.jpg


----------



## ConnieLynn

Welcome to Dims from another two-namer 




HollyLynn48612 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Name: Holly
> Location: Michigan
> Profession: Finance
> Music: A little bit of everything...Bryan Adams is at the top of my list.
> Movies: Suspense/thriller, comedies, and action. But my all time favorite is Jim Henson's "Labyrinth"
> Likes: Reading, shopping, massages, baking, road trips, eurpopean accents, pedicures, and cheesecake.
> Dislikes: Rudeness, tomatoes, people who don't use blinkers when driving, indifference, and ignorance


----------



## GlassDaemon

dantheman90631 said:


> Welcome! Women go topless in public...I'm all for that



Hahah, the few places where it is legal the local police and just the locals in general (from what I've read) still find excuses to harass and arrest the women that try to go around topless. NYC had a top freedom convention, I dunno if it's still going on, last I read of it, it was turning into a tourist attraction, which, completely defeats the purpose. :\


----------



## skilled

Hello Everyone!

Name: Drenia
Location: Tennessee
Profession: I'm a Manager working with people that are mentally disabled
Music: I love lot of music to much to name.
Movies: Comedy, Drama, Romance
Likes: Traveling, cooking, swimming, hanging out with friends, dancing
Dislikes: Rudeness, peanut butter, very very hot weather, and bees & snakes odd I know but hate them.


----------



## imfree

skilled said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Name: Drenia
> Location: Tennessee
> Profession: I'm a Manager working with people that are mentally disabled
> Music: I love lot of music to much to name.
> Movies: Comedy, Drama, Romance
> Likes: Traveling, cooking, swimming, hanging out with friends, dancing
> Dislikes: Rudeness, peanut butter, very very hot weather, and bees & snakes odd I know but hate them.



Howdy Neighbor and welcome to Dimm's!


----------



## laurieinhou

Hello. New to the board. I will probably mostly be a lurker, but I thought I would decloak here at the beginning to introduce myself.

Name: Laurie
Age: 39
Location: Houston, TX
Profession: Music Teacher
Music: A sprinkling of favorites in all genres, but my favorite is Broadway Musicals, followed by Classical, Standards (think Great American Songbook) and '80s.
Likes: Photography, Travel, Reading, Blogging, Giving in to my internet addiction, Exploring My City, Dining Out, 
Dislikes: People who can't park between the lines


----------



## imfree

laurieinhou said:


> Hello. New to the board. I will probably mostly be a lurker, but I thought I would decloak here at the beginning to introduce myself.
> 
> Name: Laurie
> Age: 39
> Location: Houston, TX
> ...snipped TXT & IMGs...



Welcome to Dimm's, LaurieinHou! Oh my, you have such a kind, friendly demeanor!


----------



## laurieinhou

imfree said:


> Welcome to Dimm's, LaurieinHou! Oh my, you have such a kind, friendly demeanor!



Thank you! I am sure it is brought out by a kind and friendly board.


----------



## KHayes666

laurieinhou said:


> Thank you! I am sure it is brought out by a kind and friendly board.



Nice to meet you.


----------



## laurieinhou

KHayes666 said:


> Nice to meet you.



Thanks. Nice to meet you as well!


----------



## imfree

laurieinhou said:


> Thank you! I am sure it is brought out by a kind and friendly board.



Sounds like a win/win to me, Esteemed New Poster!


----------



## HappieHungryHippo

Name: Ava Mae (Adore)
Age: 23
Location: United States
Profession: Aspiring BBW Model, hoping to start college soon for something in the medical field!
Music: Regina Spektor, Bright Eyes, David Bowie, The Cure, much more.
Likes: Animals, music, FOOD yummm (definitely a foodee!), my friends, my beautiful son.
Dislikes: Meanies. 
About me: I'm a BBW! I'd like to start modeling someday, when I'm ready. I have a handsome little boy who is almost 2 years old (he is my sunshine <3 ) I've gained 80lbs over the last 2 years and I love it! Although I wouldn't classify myself as a gainer. I just love food and LOTS of it! I'm nice... Not really sure what else to say! This is my first post on Dims. :3 

View attachment AvaMae.jpg


----------



## Oirish

HappieHungryHippo said:


> Name: Ava Mae (Adore)
> Age: 23
> Location: United States
> Profession: Aspiring BBW Model, hoping to start college soon for something in the medical field!
> Music: Regina Spektor, Bright Eyes, David Bowie, The Cure, much more.
> Likes: Animals, music, FOOD yummm (definitely a foodee!), my friends, my beautiful son.
> Dislikes: Meanies.
> About me: I'm a BBW! I'd like to start modeling someday, when I'm ready. I have a handsome little boy who is almost 2 years old (he is my sunshine <3 ) I've gained 80lbs over the last 2 years and I love it! Although I wouldn't classify myself as a gainer. I just love food and LOTS of it! I'm nice... Not really sure what else to say! This is my first post on Dims. :3



Well hello beautiful! You are most welcome here


----------



## BLK360

Just joined not long ago and could only surf the forums until recently. Glad I can finally post. lol

I'm a really big guy from Cleveland, Texas.
I'm a gamer and a chef-student.(Hard two things to balance.)
Greatly interested to see more of this community though I don't get a lot of the acronyms yet and don't really sometimes understand what it is I am reading.


----------



## Rich P

...very sexy curves, you are gorgeous amanda x :kiss2: and hopefully still growing curves 



Chubosaurus said:


> Name: Amanda
> Age: 24
> Location: South East England
> Profession: Just Graduated
> Music: I'll listen to most things
> Likes: Clothes, books, cats, Jeffrey Brown comics, films.
> Dislikes: when my feet get wet in the rain.
> About me: Aspiring Illustrator who likes being fat.


----------



## Tad

Rich P said:


> ...very sexy curves, you are gorgeous amanda x :kiss2: and hopefully still growing curves



Just so you know, picking out one particular introduction from many, in particular one from three weeks ago, commenting only on the picture, and throwing in a wish that she be growing......comes across to most people as more than a little creepy. As if you simply clicked through the thread looking for pictures that met your standard of sexiness and ignoring everything else. It really helps if you engage people in a broader fashion.


----------



## HappieHungryHippo

Tad said:


> Just so you know, picking out one particular introduction from many, in particular one from three weeks ago, commenting only on the picture, and throwing in a wish that she be growing......comes across to most people as more than a little creepy. As if you simply clicked through the thread looking for pictures that met your standard of sexiness and ignoring everything else. It really helps if you engage people in a broader fashion.



I agree. Also, hoping that someone is "still growing" sounds like she is nice, but not nice enough. If she "changes" something about herself, then she would be better... perfect... however you'd like to put it. I think she's beautiful just the way she is. :happy:


----------



## CmRet

Hi I am CmRet. I don't feel like showing my face because I have no good pictures. I am 18. I live in New Jersey. I am still in (because I have a summer birthday) high school going to be a history teacher when I enter college. I came here because i have always had an attraction to "big" women. Ever since I started to notice girls I have had this attraction so I thought "Why not find a community centered around that' Finally I found this place. I hope to be an active member and meet many people who share my interests.


----------



## creativeladyfl

Hi I am new, and interested in this forum. 

View attachment wholebody.jpg


View attachment curly.jpg


----------



## imfree

creativeladyfl said:


> Hi I am new, and interested in this forum.



Welcome to Dimm's, Pretty Lady. Love your cute, light up the world smile!


----------



## HappieHungryHippo

Hi and welcome to the forums! I think you're going to like it here. :happy:



CmRet said:


> Hi I am CmRet. I don't feel like showing my face because I have no good pictures. I am 18. I live in New Jersey. I am still in (because I have a summer birthday) high school going to be a history teacher when I enter college. I came here because i have always had an attraction to "big" women. Ever since I started to notice girls I have had this attraction so I thought "Why not find a community centered around that' Finally I found this place. I hope to be an active member and meet many people who share my interests.


----------



## sco17

Nate
22
New Yorker
Like long walks on the beach lol


----------



## BigCutieLyla

Hey guys! My name is Lyla, and I'm new to these forums  
I am 19 years old and from California. 
Loves: Being big and beautiful, eating all the noms I want, swimming in my plus size bikini, watching movies and playing games, playing with my soft squishy tummy, thighs, arms, and all! 
I am a new big cutie with my site opening up in a few weeks, and I am super excited! I was about 180 pounds a couple years back and made my way up to 250 because of my love for noms and foods of all sorts. And more recently I have embraced my body and gained to just over 280. I love my weight gain and love my amazing big beautiful body and absolutely can't wait to gain to 330-350, or maybe even higher!! I can't wait to see the results and hope that I get only more soft and squishy and big and beautiful and cute!    Here is a picture of me out by the pool at around 280!


----------



## Paul

You are a very pretty woman. I love the bikini.



BigCutieLyla said:


> Hey guys! My name is Lyla, and I'm new to these forums
> I am 19 years old and from California.
> Loves: Being big and beautiful, eating all the noms I want, swimming in my plus size bikini, watching movies and playing games, playing with my soft squishy tummy, thighs, arms, and all!
> I am a new big cutie with my site opening up in a few weeks, and I am super excited! I was about 180 pounds a couple years back and made my way up to 250 because of my love for noms and foods of all sorts. And more recently I have embraced my body and gained to just over 280. I love my weight gain and love my amazing big beautiful body and absolutely can't wait to gain to 330-350, or maybe even higher!! I can't wait to see the results and hope that I get only more soft and squishy and big and beautiful and cute!    Here is a picture of me out by the pool at around 280!


----------



## yummyyulia

Hello, I am Yulia. I have recently been staying with friends and found that I love to party and show my body. I look forward to much more interaction.


----------



## MadPie

Hello! my name is Ryan! 
I've never used a forum before but i have been creeping on this site for years lol. i finally figured that it was time to join! i look forward to meeting some new interesting people and hopefully making some new friends! :happy:


----------



## amandasevie

Hi.

I am a male to female crossdresser who dreams of transitioning and becoming a real girl someday soon. I love large women and want to be one. I want to gain and be pretty, it's just who I am.

I introduced myself in the LGBT forum but there isn't much activity there. Hopefully this main forum is accepting and is not trans-phobic. 

I love this forum. I've been lurking for a while. I love all of the big girl pride and confidence. Reading your posts makes me feel great about myself.

Hugs,

Evelyn 

View attachment dressing6.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2010-11-21 at 23.38 #2.jpg


----------



## Carrie

amandasevie said:


> Hi.
> 
> I am a male to female crossdresser who dreams of transitioning and becoming a real girl someday soon. I love large women and want to be one. I want to gain and be pretty, it's just who I am.
> 
> I introduced myself in the LGBT forum but there isn't much activity there. Hopefully this main forum is accepting and is not trans-phobic.
> 
> I love this forum. I've been lurking for a while. I love all of the big girl pride and confidence. Reading your posts makes me feel great about myself.
> 
> Hugs,
> 
> Evelyn


Hi Evelyn! Welcome to Dims, we're glad to have you. Post lots and have fun! :happy:


----------



## Perfectly-You

Hello, I am BRAND NEW to this site and do not even know how to post an introduction. If this is wrong, please let me know. Thank you. If this is right....I am looking forward to meeting lots of interesting people on here. Again, thank you.


----------



## bread

Name: James
Age: 19
Location: Virginia, USA (should be general enough)
Profession: Student
Music: All sorts; metal, jazz, rock, video game soundtracks, even a bit of rap
Likes: Music, video games, computers (new and old...I've used a ton of emulators for computers from the 80s and even the 70s), and writing in a really pretentious register.
Dislikes: False entitlement, mindless hatred, passive-aggression; you know, the kind of noxious BS _anyone_ hates
About me: See above. I'd also like to point out that, as a 19 year old man, I'm a wide-eyed optimist trying to be self-aware, kind, intelligent, wise, charming, pleasant, and any number of positive adjectives. Key word: _trying._ 

No picture, sorry. The only kind of decent camera I own is the rear camera on my iPod, and even that is pretty awful.


----------



## Aria Bombshell

Welcome to everyone. :kiss2:


----------



## CastingPearls

Hello and welcome all new people!!!


----------



## Stonerrchick420

Name: Emily
Age: 19
Location: Washington, USA
Profession: Student
Music: Dubstep, dance, indie 
Likes: Running, eating, telly, playing soccer, kissing, being close to people
Dislikes: Country music, mean people, negativity 
About me: I'm a 19 year old FFA. I like my guys big (; I am very active and considered curvy but not BBW. 
Picture: I cannot figure out how to post a picture.. But im blonde, blue-green eyes, 5'5", 140#.


----------



## Tad

Welcome Emily--and to post a pic, look below the text box when you are creating a message* and you'll see a "manage attachments" button. That will let you either upload a pic or link to one on the web (that doesn't require passwords to get at).

* if you used the 'quick reply' button on a post, you'll need to hit the 'go advanced' button just below the text box first. If you used the quote button or the regular reply button, you'll be good already.


----------



## NikkiSummers

Name: Nikki
Age: 19
Location: Texas
Profession: IT
Music: Ambient, Jungle, Hardstyle
Likes: Friends, Video games, Music, Art.


----------



## kitkat30

My name is Katja 
I am looking for BBWs/FAs in Scandanavia (Sweden, Norway, Denmark, Finland) who are interested in participating in my photography project promoting a positive perspective on fat culture and lifestyle. 
Please get in touch! 

[email protected]


----------



## spiritangel

A big hug and a very very warm welcome to all our new dims members  so very pleased to meet you all


----------



## SexE Bear

G'day, i'm Isaac. A BHM.
I have a birthday every year. this year was my 20th.
I reside in regional country NSW Australia.




thats me. 26/08/11
As for my list of likes. 
- Cars.
- My Girlfriend. ;D
- Music.
- Other cool things that are cool.
- Torchwood.
- Doctor who.
- Transformers.
- Scotch.
dislikes;
- Rising petrol prices.
- pompus jerks.
- non-cool stuff that is non-cool.
I work bar and security in nightclubs and pubs on weekends. during the week i usualy do odd jobs and working on my automobile. With talking to my partner and other fun things in the spare time.

so erm, thats all folks​


----------



## kitkat30

Hello!
I'm a photography student looking for BBWs/FAs in Scandanavia (Sweden, Norway, Denmark, Finland) who are interested in participating in a project promoting a positive perspective on fat culture and lifestyle. Please get in touch!  [email protected]


----------



## rsownu

Hi
Name: Alex
Age: 18
Location: Somewhere with wireless internet
I'm an open Christian but a closet FA
I've been on these forums for a while but to afraid to post.


----------



## Raksha

Hi , I'm a 51 year old life time 'tubbie'. I was adopted aged 6 weeks, and very poorly as a baby, so food became an issue - adopted Mum got stressed because I wasn't eating and her aim was to get me to weight what the books said I should - I learned that eating was about a lot of things other than nutrition (like control/affection etc.) 

I'm a UK size 32 on the bottom, and a 26/28 on top. I have three sons aged 29, 16 and 14. The youngest also has weight issues.

I live with my partner, who is also overweight (but currently losing it after a few health scares)


----------



## coffeetx

Hi everyone. Just introducing myself! I'm a 39 year old single mom from Texas. I only have one profile pic up at the moment b/c to be honest I don't generally take full length pictures of myself ever! Maybe on this forum it would not be looked down on! I'm a very big girl currently weighing 366 and I'm 5'3". I did just have weight loss surgery two months ago for health reasons. So I do plan to lose weight but I know I will always be chunky  That's just the way I"m built. I've been divorced for the last 5 years and I live a pretty quiet life (if you don't count my 4 kids! lol) My life is really about raising my kids. I haven't had much luck in the dating world since my divorce b/c all the men I've met have major issues with my weight so I completely stopped even considering the idea of finding someone special. I'm a Christian but not one of the crazy judgemental ones you always see misrepresenting the faith. I have my Masters in Education and I'm a teacher but currently I work from home in the online world. It gives me a bit more time to surf the net. Hoping to meet some nice people.


----------



## rsownu

coffeetx said:


> I'm a Christian but not one of the crazy judgemental ones you always see misrepresenting the faith.


Whatya mean?

Btw Welcome to the forums!


----------



## imfree

coffeetx said:


> Hi everyone. Just introducing myself! I'm a 39 year old single mom from Texas. ...snipped...



Welcome aboard, CoffeeTx!


----------



## BigWheels

NAME:Ed:doh:

LOCATION:Burlington, VT
PROFESSION:head cook/chief bottle washer @ a non-profit (I wear many hats)

ABOUT ME: will turn (ugh!) 40 in a couple months. Currently weighing in at 408 (as of the last weigh-in), having a rough time with the health issues.

Music: Imelda May, Devil Doll, Squirrel Nut Zippers, Cherry Poppin' Daddies, Horrorpops, Zombina and the Skeletons, Reverend Horton Heat, Brian Setzer Orchestra, Stray Cats, Concrete Blonde, Chris Isaak, Daft Punk, Dresden Dolls, Portishead, Flogging Molly, Loreena McKennit, Kate Bush, Sarah Brightman, Maledia, Queen, White Zombie, Rob Zombie, Avenged Sevenfold, H.I.M., Tori Amos, Florence & the Machine, Muse, Tom Lehrer, Tom Waits, Marilyn Manson, Within Temptation, Flyleaf, Nightwish, Evanescence, After Forever, Xandria, Epica, Apocalyoptica, Yael Naim, 3 Days Grace, 5FDP, Nick Cave, Pet Shop Boys, The Clash, The Ramones, Tears For Fears, Stevie Nicks, Fleetwood Mac, Heart, Enigma, Dead Can Dance, Enya, Maire Brennan, Nox Arcana, Ella Fitzgerald, Miles Davis, John Coltrane, Johnny Cash, Tchaikovsky, Mozart, Beethoven, Chopin, Carl Orff, Jill Tracy, Abney Park, In This Moment, Jefferson Airplane, Emma Shapplin, Elissa, Delerium, Depeche Mode, Eminem, Antony & the Johnsons, NIckleback, Creed, hell- just say I like music!

Random Topics/Things I Like or About Me: Bdsm, Biker, Bizarre, Blood & Gore, Books, Chatting, Coffee, Comedy, Evil Clowns & Jesters, Evolution, Freaky, Gamer Girls, Geeks, Goth/Industrial Music, Grok, Halloween, Harley Quinn & The Joker, History, Horror Movies, Iced Coffee, Intelligence, Learning New Things, Libertine, Macabre, Movies, Music, Nerds, Noeclexis, Philosophy, Piercings, Psychology, Reading, Researching, Sadomasochism, Spending Time Together, Steampunk, Tattoos,Video Games,World Of Warcraft, Zaftig Women, Zombies

Movies: Suck, The Rocky Horror Picture Show, Eraserhead, Repo! The Genetic Opera, Secretary, The Piano Teacher (Le Pianiste), Let the Right One In (Swedish original version), The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari (1920), Vampyr (1932), Frankenstein (original), The Wolfman (original & remake), The Blob (original and remake), Killer Klowns form Outer Space, The Fly, Hellraiser, The Dark Knight, A Clockwork Orange, The Evil Dead Trilogy, Interview with the Vampire, The Exorcist, Dreams in the Witch House, Elvira, Mistress of the Dark, Demonic Toys, Puppet Master, Pan's Labyrinth, The Lord of the Rings Trilogy, Audition, Marebito, The Suicide Club, They Live, Paranormal Activity, Sweeney Todd, Beetlejuice, Big Fish, The Princess Bride, Alice (SyFy Channel's Steampunk Version), The Goonies, The Eye (original version), Bram Stoker's Dracula, Freaks (1932), Night of the Living Dead, Day of the Dead, Dawn of the Dead, Shaun of the Dead, Fright Night, A Nightmare on Elm Street, Ginger Snaps, American Psycho, Psycho, Nosferatu, Shrek 1 &2, The Godfather Series, From Dusk til Dawn, Priscilla Queen of the Desert, History of the World Part I, Spaceballs, The Hangover, The Goonies, Revenge of the Nerds, Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure, Stephen King's It, Needful Things, The Mist, Creepshow 1 & 2, Austin Powers (all of them),

Televsion: True Blood, Dexter, The Walking Dead, Masters of Horror, Elvira - Mistress of the Dark, The Munsters, The Addams Family, The 3 Stooges, Mystery Science Theater 3000, Taboo, Tales from the Crypt, The Original Twilight Zone, Mythbusters, Sci-Fi Science, Family Guy, Robot Chicken, Aqua Teens, Charlie, Dr. WHo, Star Trek (all series), Warehouse 13, History channel, National Geographic channel, Discovery channel, SyFy channel, Cartoon Network, 

Places I want to visit:
Sedlec Ossuary


----------



## BigWheels

I wanted to add a pic to my post. 

View attachment DSCF40676.gif


----------



## mz_puss

Hello to all the newbies, lovely to meet you all HUGS 



SexE Bear said:


> G'day, i'm Isaac. A BHM.
> I have a birthday every year. this year was my 20th.
> I reside in regional country NSW Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats me. 26/08/11
> As for my list of likes.
> - Cars.
> - My Girlfriend. ;D
> - Music.
> - Other cool things that are cool.
> - Torchwood.
> - Doctor who.
> - Transformers.
> - Scotch.
> dislikes;
> - Rising petrol prices.
> - pompus jerks.
> - non-cool stuff that is non-cool.
> I work bar and security in nightclubs and pubs on weekends. during the week i usualy do odd jobs and working on my automobile. With talking to my partner and other fun things in the spare time.
> 
> so erm, thats all folks​




A BIG hello to a lovely chap ! you know we have all the same likes including your girlfriend  lol
Hugs XxX


----------



## WVMountainrear

mz_puss said:


> A BIG hello to a lovely chap ! you know we have all the same likes including your girlfriend  lol
> Hugs XxX



Hahaha...Julie, I repped him and said the same thing! :happy:



Welcome, everyone!


----------



## Paul

Welcome coffeetx. I lived in Houston from when I was about 1.5 years old until 10 years old when our family moved to Toronto Ontario.

BTW you have very lovely eyes. Please post another picture.



coffeetx said:


> Hi everyone. Just introducing myself! I'm a 39 year old single mom from Texas. I only have one profile pic up at the moment b/c to be honest I don't generally take full length pictures of myself ever! Maybe on this forum it would not be looked down on! I'm a very big girl currently weighing 366 and I'm 5'3". I did just have weight loss surgery two months ago for health reasons. So I do plan to lose weight but I know I will always be chunky  That's just the way I"m built. I've been divorced for the last 5 years and I live a pretty quiet life (if you don't count my 4 kids! lol) My life is really about raising my kids. I haven't had much luck in the dating world since my divorce b/c all the men I've met have major issues with my weight so I completely stopped even considering the idea of finding someone special. I'm a Christian but not one of the crazy judgemental ones you always see misrepresenting the faith. I have my Masters in Education and I'm a teacher but currently I work from home in the online world. It gives me a bit more time to surf the net. Hoping to meet some nice people.


----------



## prettyeyes77

Age: 22

Location: Narnia I dont know yall yet 

Profession: Im a Nanny for now until I figure out what I want to do with the rest of my life, which is a rather daunting prospect!

Music: there are only two kinds of music, good and bad, I like some of everything and I dislike some of everything too But nothing beats Pavarotti for vocal excellence. :bow:

Likes: Reading, dancing, pink fluffy things, fright nights, debating, relaxing outside, kids, watching old movies with lots of snarky dialog, baking, board games, drawing, chocolate, painting, war movies, bowling, thinking and theorizing, animals, Monty Pythons and the Holy Grail, tennis, Ponies!, writing, figuring people and things out, confusing the masses and creating minions! 

Dislikes: People with nothing nice to say who cant seem to keep their traps shut People who dont like children(How can you not like children!???) Hatred and bigotry of any kind Organized religion, Im a Christian but I dont go to a church because if I wanted to join a country club Id pick one with fewer regulations and better coffee!:doh: 

About me: I'm relatively quiet for the most part, I dont usually see the need for mindless small talk, so I generally only say something if I have something worth saying Although if you get me started on something I enjoy or feel passionately about then I may never shut up. I am shy at first, mostly because I am trying to figure others out before conversing more extensively with them. I am here on dimensions because Im trying to learn to have a more positive myself image. Im nice, mostly, so feel free to say hello!:batting:

I tried to attach a picture but I'm not sure it worked... :huh: 

View attachment P5210150.JPG


----------



## rg770Ibanez

prettyeyes77 said:


> Age: 22
> 
> Location: Narnia I dont know yall yet
> 
> Profession: Im a Nanny for now until I figure out what I want to do with the rest of my life, which is a rather daunting prospect!
> 
> Music: there are only two kinds of music, good and bad, I like some of everything and I dislike some of everything too But nothing beats Pavarotti for vocal excellence. :bow:
> 
> Likes: Reading, dancing, pink fluffy things, fright nights, debating, relaxing outside, kids, watching old movies with lots of snarky dialog, baking, board games, drawing, chocolate, painting, war movies, bowling, thinking and theorizing, animals, Monty Pythons and the Holy Grail, tennis, Ponies!, writing, figuring people and things out, confusing the masses and creating minions!
> 
> Dislikes: People with nothing nice to say who cant seem to keep their traps shut People who dont like children(How can you not like children!???) Hatred and bigotry of any kind Organized religion, Im a Christian but I dont go to a church because if I wanted to join a country club Id pick one with fewer regulations and better coffee!:doh:
> 
> About me: I'm relatively quiet for the most part, I dont usually see the need for mindless small talk, so I generally only say something if I have something worth saying Although if you get me started on something I enjoy or feel passionately about then I may never shut up. I am shy at first, mostly because I am trying to figure others out before conversing more extensively with them. I am here on dimensions because Im trying to learn to have a more positive myself image. Im nice, mostly, so feel free to say hello!:batting:
> 
> I tried to attach a picture but I'm not sure it worked... :huh:



Welcome to Dims

You're adorable, glad to see I'm not the only who shares that same worldview :bow:


----------



## Mishty

prettyeyes77 said:


> Age: 22
> 
> Location: Narnia I dont know yall yet
> 
> Profession: Im a Nanny for now until I figure out what I want to do with the rest of my life, which is a rather daunting prospect!
> 
> Music: there are only two kinds of music, good and bad, I like some of everything and I dislike some of everything too But nothing beats Pavarotti for vocal excellence. :bow:
> 
> Likes: Reading, dancing, pink fluffy things, fright nights, debating, relaxing outside, kids, watching old movies with lots of snarky dialog, baking, board games, drawing, chocolate, painting, war movies, bowling, thinking and theorizing, animals, Monty Pythons and the Holy Grail, tennis, Ponies!, writing, figuring people and things out, confusing the masses and creating minions!
> 
> Dislikes: People with nothing nice to say who cant seem to keep their traps shut People who dont like children(How can you not like children!???) Hatred and bigotry of any kind Organized religion, Im a Christian but I dont go to a church because if I wanted to join a country club Id pick one with fewer regulations and better coffee!:doh:
> 
> About me: I'm relatively quiet for the most part, I dont usually see the need for mindless small talk, so I generally only say something if I have something worth saying Although if you get me started on something I enjoy or feel passionately about then I may never shut up. I am shy at first, mostly because I am trying to figure others out before conversing more extensively with them. I am here on dimensions because Im trying to learn to have a more positive myself image. Im nice, mostly, so feel free to say hello!:batting:
> 
> I tried to attach a picture but I'm not sure it worked... :huh:



Welcome to Dims! You are soooo cute! And I love your attitude and wit!


----------



## Rickgm

Hi... New member here. Been on curvage and FF for a while now. 

It's hard being sexy if you are not fat!


----------



## Blackjack

Rickgm said:


> It's hard being sexy if you are not fat!



No it's not.


----------



## marky815

NAME:Mark
LOCATION:Central NewJersey
PROFESSION:Carpenter
MUSIC:Rock n Roll
LIKES:bbws,boxing,kissing,building things
DISLIKES: bad drivers,selfish people,cheapness
ABOUT ME: 5ft11 163lbs house builder from Jersey 

View attachment 11744719005756286854.jpg


View attachment azsaz.jpg


----------



## Rickgm

Blackjack said:


> No it's not.



Oh... sorry


----------



## Arya

Hi!

30 year old female from Canada. 

Love reading, movies, music and being out by the water with my dog but love men more! 

Feel free to ask questions.


----------



## Tad

Arya said:


> Hi!
> 
> 30 year old female from Canada.
> 
> Love reading, movies, music and being out by the water with my dog but love men more!
> 
> Feel free to ask questions.



Welcome, Arya!

As a suggestion, you might want to take a loot at the Canada board (it is down the list a ways on the main page), to see if there are people or events in your area.

I hope we'll hear lots more from you


----------



## AgtMontana

Name: Johnathan 
Age: 18
Location: Vancouver, Washington
Bio: Uh were to begin.... I'm a very simple man, I love cars and 4x4s and obviously bbw's or else why would we be on here . I guess really if you want to know more you can just message me oh yeah btw I am single and looking for a BBW of my own


----------



## therecanbeonlyone

hello. im posting here to introduce myself. im learning a lot from the threads, im grateful for this site.


----------



## frontrow1

Name: Charlie
Age: 22
Location: Beautiful Midlands of England
Profession: Student
Music: Most stuff with a guitar in it, but not exclusively. Blur, Bloc Party, Jonny Cash to name but a few
Likes: Music, Films, Reading (the activity and the festival!!), Cooking, Design, Walking, Travelling and things that make sense!
Dislikes: Ignorance, intolerance and close minded people
About me: Well, I am a 22 year old student who still lives with his family when not studying. I've got many animals, both dogs and cats. I love to go out with my friends, but am not one for clubs, I prefer pubs where you can hold a decent conversation. I love music, rugby, films, books and all that stuff I mentioned above.

I've been looking at this site for a couple of days now and it looks like a great place with some really interesting people. So I finally bit the bullet and signed up and here is my first post..!


----------



## genevathistime

Name: Geneva
Age: 26
Location: Tallahassee, FL
Profession: Student/ Office admin.
Music: Indie, Dubstep, rap, classic rock, classical..blah blah
Likes: Cheese, writing, nice hair, being amused.
Dislikes: Traffic, weak chairs, a lack of cheese, not enough sleep.
About me: I'm fat, loud and full stories.


----------



## chubbyhoney

A big hello to you all! I know Dims has been around for years but it's all new to me, look forward to getting to know you all. 

I believe in keeping these things short and sweet so here goes (deep breath):

Me: UK lady, early 30s, 5'8"ish, 320lbs ish with blue eyes and long dark hair.
Likes: delicious food, kissing, arty things, squashing and skinny boys.
Dislikes: lax personal hygiene, not winning the lotto, cruelty and lazy grammar/spelling.

I'm sure there were other categories other people have added but I've forgotten them already. Well, I'm sure there's some sort of message service here you can use to ask me if you're really keen to know more


----------



## sweetpeamichelle

Name: Michelle
Age: 23
Location: Kentucky
Profession: university student
Music: I like just all types of music, but I'm extremely fond of Bon Jovi and Taylor Swift
Likes: animals, traveling, bubble baths, learning
Dislikes: Rude/mean people and hypocrites
About me: I'm 23 and recently learned about the size acceptance community


----------



## starr416

Name: Sharay
Age: 27
Location: NYC
Profession: Grad Student/World Traveler
Music: Everything, especially kpop
Likes: shopping, reading, traveling, listening to music, learning new languages....and shopping some more
Dislikes: Ignorance, Racism, any food stuffed with creme (Oreos, donuts), Dallas Cowboys
About me: Im a 27 year old grad student who loves trying new things, meeting new people and living life to the fullest


----------



## LovelyLiz

starr416 said:


> Name: Sharay
> Age: 27
> Location: NYC
> Profession: Grad Student/World Traveler
> Music: Everything, especially kpop
> Likes: shopping, reading, traveling, listening to music, learning new languages....and shopping some more
> Dislikes: Ignorance, Racism, *any food stuffed with creme (Oreos, donuts), Dallas Cowboys*
> About me: Im a 27 year old grad student who loves trying new things, meeting new people and living life to the fullest



Welcome, Sharay! Lovely pic.  What are you studying in grad school? (Also...for some reason as I was skimming your post, in my mind I thought of the "Dallas Cowboys" as a continuation of the list of "food stuffed with creme"...so, yeah, anyway, thanks for the laugh)


----------



## Lunavie

Name: Shannon
Age: 24
Location: New Hampshire
Profession: Nanny
Music: Nearly everything
Likes: Reading, Movies, Horseback riding
Dislikes: Horror films, ignorant people, bullys
About me: I am 24 years old, I'm silly, I love video games, I can be super flirty when I'm in the mood, sarcastic, and stubborn . I've been completely programed to believe that fat is bad and because I am that makes me ugly and worthless. I'm new to the whole loving yourself the way you are and I'm still working on it.
picture:


----------



## BriannaBombshell

Hello everyone, I don't know if I introduced myself long ago but if yes, or no let me do this again. 

I'm not going to delete this account because, I'm too damn lazy to make a new one. I used to model with the bombshell but no more. 

I am Briana, 29, in Washington State and just looking for some damn good guy and girl friends to hang out with. I have a boyfriend, he gets on this site a lot and looks at all the pretty models. He is the perfect boyfriend as he is a loyal and true FA so, I'm not looking for a relationship. 

I myself am an adventurer, I like to try new things. I am trying to get as many new things in as I can before 30. I have a dog, I'm divorced, and I have a lot in my heart I want to do to change the world. 

I am an ssbbw, I am different and not afraid to be who I am... some find me annoying i'm sure. It takes me a minute to warm up but once I do you might have fun! I am goofy and tall. I am just me looking for people who really appreciate a just me kind of person...

I want to talk to everyone, anyone who wants to talk to me. I am bored and I just need friends dang it. lol. I have friends, but, no good guy friends, and I've always gotten along better with guys. I don't trust women all too well lol, LADIES please don't take that offensively, I've probably just had bad luck. Ok 
Sorry, it's late and I am just really lonely so....

Have a great night everyone I hope to hear from some of you guys, and gals soon!! 

Love ya always Briana 

View attachment 1306712625017.jpg


View attachment 1315198668798.jpg


----------



## BriannaBombshell

sco17 said:


> Nate
> 22
> New Yorker
> Like long walks on the beach lol



Welcome


----------



## starr416

mcbeth said:


> Welcome, Sharay! Lovely pic.  What are you studying in grad school? (Also...for some reason as I was skimming your post, in my mind I thought of the "Dallas Cowboys" as a continuation of the list of "food stuffed with creme"...so, yeah, anyway, thanks for the laugh)



LOL!

Im studying International Relations.


----------



## Ambrosia Macaire

_I haven't been a member for long, and thought I'd introduce myself. This looks like a great site. I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone here._


----------



## Wal100

Morning all

My name is Ian and I live in Perth Western Australia.

I actually stumbled across this wonderful site and have now read just about every post... LOL

About me;

6'3"
Average build
Brown hair
45 years
Blue eyes

... And I just adore lovely Bbw's, especially when they wear pantyhose...

Have a good day all


----------



## cherrybombXI

Name: Alexis
Age: 20
Location: Pittsburgh, PA
Profession: Student
Music: I don't love specific genres but some favorite artists include Coheed & Cambria, Brand New, Bright Eyes, Selena Gomez, My Chemical Romance, and Adele.
Likes: Driving, singing, hanging out, going on adventures, meeting new people, watching movies, playing in the rain, going to parties, talking, etc...
Dislikes: Driving in the snow.  People who are really opinionated but at the same time really unintelligent. Liars. I can't think of too much I dislike at the moment.
About me: I'm 20, right now my hair is cherry red, I love to play around with my hair. I work at a Halloween store. I found this site through some article I was reading online and I'm curious as to what it's all about. I'm excited to be here!  I love autumn. And I could go on here forever but I'm a bit lost as to how much I'm supposed to say.
Picture: 

View attachment cherry.jpg


----------



## KHayes666

cherrybombXI said:


> Name: Alexis
> Age: 20
> Location: Pittsburgh, PA
> Profession: Student
> Music: I don't love specific genres but some favorite artists include Coheed & Cambria, Brand New, Bright Eyes, Selena Gomez, My Chemical Romance, and Adele.
> Likes: Driving, singing, hanging out, going on adventures, meeting new people, watching movies, playing in the rain, going to parties, talking, etc...
> Dislikes: Driving in the snow.  People who are really opinionated but at the same time really unintelligent. Liars. I can't think of too much I dislike at the moment.
> About me: I'm 20, right now my hair is cherry red, I love to play around with my hair. I work at a Halloween store. I found this site through some article I was reading online and I'm curious as to what it's all about. I'm excited to be here!  I love autumn. And I could go on here forever but I'm a bit lost as to how much I'm supposed to say.
> Picture:



Nice hair.


----------



## InkedPrincess

Hi, my name is Alley. Found my way here from a blog I was reading. I'm a member of another BBW site and this one seemed to have a lot more activity so I thought I would check it out.

34 - Connecticut - Single - BiSexual (lol)

I'm a self confident, big beautiful woman that loves her curves. Jeans and Chucks (those would be the worlds greatest sneakers for those who don't know) or dressed up to go out - doesn't matter to me - I'm not the high maintenance type. Four eyed, tattooed and perhaps a piercing, but don't worry I'm still the sort of woman you can introduce to your Mom - Haha.


Fast Facts:
Color: Green/Black
Bands: APC, Chevelle, SIX AM or maybe Joplin, CCR, Zepplin, Classical, Musicals, Rockabilly, Ska, Blues, things I don't even know the names for, you name it I'll listen to it.
TV: Mostly movies. Random shows on A&E, History, Discovery, or Biography mostly. True Blood and Sons of Anarchy. Movies, Movies, Movies..did I mention movies?
Hobbies: RC Car racing and pit crew, writing, drawing (poorly), floral design, ritual sacrifice (just teasing, glad to see you're paying attention though)
Things I like: The smell of working man, hand written notes, anything haunted-spooky-creepy-odd-halloweenish, singing in the shower, the cold side of the pillow, worcestershire sauce, having my hair washed, flea markets, mini golf, road-side attractions, camping, concerts, fairs in the fall...


----------



## littlefairywren

Welcome new Dimmers!! Have fun.

Woot! Another Aussie to add to add to our wee little group


----------



## cherrybombXI

KHayes666 said:


> Nice hair.



Thank you!


----------



## Blackjack

InkedPrincess said:


> 34 - *Connecticut *



Sheeyit, I was just in your area on Tuesday! Always great to see another resident of my home state here. Welcome!


----------



## InkedPrincess

Blackjack said:


> Sheeyit, I was just in your area on Tuesday! Always great to see another resident of my home state here. Welcome!




Thanks for the welcome. Did you enjoy visiting?


----------



## Blackjack

InkedPrincess said:


> Thanks for the welcome. Did you enjoy visiting?



I wound up test driving a car I didn't buy and then having lunch a bit up 95.  It was brief but not horrible.


----------



## Aust99

Wal100 said:


> Morning all
> 
> My name is Ian and I live in Perth Western Australia.
> 
> I actually stumbled across this wonderful site and have now read just about every post... LOL
> 
> About me;
> 
> 6'3"
> Average build
> Brown hair
> 45 years
> Blue eyes
> 
> ... And I just adore lovely Bbw's, especially when they wear pantyhose...
> 
> Have a good day all



Yay! Another Perthian!!! Welcome!


----------



## Thelonious

Hello, just signed up and I really like the place.

Name: Drew
Age: 27
Location: TX
About me: Huge nerd, literally and figuratively. Love to learn and absorb as much knowledge as possible. Love karaoke, watching tv and hanging out.
Picture:


----------



## Ssbbwlover#1

My name is Jacob, and I'm a pretty big FA. I'm new here but I love this site and I love the stories. I hope to start writing soon and I'm glad to be here.


----------



## chicken legs

Ssbbwlover#1 said:


> My name is Jacob, and I'm a pretty big FA. I'm new here but I love this site and I love the stories. I hope to start writing soon and I'm glad to be here.



yaaaaaaaay..writers of juiciness:bow:


----------



## spiritangel

welcome welcome welcome to all the new dimmers so nice to see you here


----------



## m.k.

Hello My name is Micky and 28 years old...
I'm here for big beautiful ladies..


----------



## yoopergirl

Name: Nicole
Age: 28
Location: Upper Michigan
Profession: AmeriCorps VISTA member (federal volunteer with a non-profit group)
Music: Listen to pretty much everything except heavy metal-screamo stuff.
Likes: Photography, reading, movies, stargazing, water (sooo glad I live in the land of the Great Lakes), thunderstorms, the smell of fresh-cut grass & rain, Autumn, humor, intelligence.
Dislikes: Ignorance, close-minded people, hot weather, icy roads, mind games, lima beans, black licorice.
About me: I'm 28, I went to school for journalism but have been off track for a bit, and have found in the meantime that I love working with non-profit groups. Having been "big" my whole life, I'm really trying to work on the whole self-confidence thing right now & come to terms with the idea that there actually are people that like me the way I am, and I need to do the same. I tend to have a dry, sarcastic sense of humor, and don't always know when to keep my thoughts to myself.
Picture: 

View attachment Nicicurlyhair.jpg


----------



## KHayes666

yoopergirl said:


> Name: Nicole
> Age: 28
> Location: Upper Michigan
> Profession: AmeriCorps VISTA member (federal volunteer with a non-profit group)
> Music: Listen to pretty much everything except heavy metal-screamo stuff.
> Likes: Photography, reading, movies, stargazing, water (sooo glad I live in the land of the Great Lakes), thunderstorms, the smell of fresh-cut grass & rain, Autumn, humor, intelligence.
> Dislikes: Ignorance, close-minded people, hot weather, icy roads, mind games, lima beans, black licorice.
> About me: I'm 28, I went to school for journalism but have been off track for a bit, and have found in the meantime that I love working with non-profit groups. Having been "big" my whole life, I'm really trying to work on the whole self-confidence thing right now & come to terms with the idea that there actually are people that like me the way I am, and I need to do the same. I tend to have a dry, sarcastic sense of humor, and don't always know when to keep my thoughts to myself.
> Picture:



very pretty


----------



## Paul

Welcome Nicole. I love your cute smile. You are a cuttie.


yoopergirl said:


> Name: Nicole
> Age: 28
> Location: Upper Michigan
> Profession: AmeriCorps VISTA member (federal volunteer with a non-profit group)
> Music: Listen to pretty much everything except heavy metal-screamo stuff.
> Likes: Photography, reading, movies, stargazing, water (sooo glad I live in the land of the Great Lakes), thunderstorms, the smell of fresh-cut grass & rain, Autumn, humor, intelligence.
> Dislikes: Ignorance, close-minded people, hot weather, icy roads, mind games, lima beans, black licorice.
> About me: I'm 28, I went to school for journalism but have been off track for a bit, and have found in the meantime that I love working with non-profit groups. Having been "big" my whole life, I'm really trying to work on the whole self-confidence thing right now & come to terms with the idea that there actually are people that like me the way I am, and I need to do the same. I tend to have a dry, sarcastic sense of humor, and don't always know when to keep my thoughts to myself.
> Picture:


----------



## russianrobot

yoopergirl said:


> Name: Nicole
> Age: 28
> Location: Upper Michigan
> Profession: AmeriCorps VISTA member (federal volunteer with a non-profit group)
> Music: Listen to pretty much everything except heavy metal-screamo stuff.
> Likes: Photography, reading, movies, stargazing, water (sooo glad I live in the land of the Great Lakes), thunderstorms, the smell of fresh-cut grass & rain, Autumn, humor, intelligence.
> Dislikes: Ignorance, close-minded people, hot weather, icy roads, mind games, lima beans, black licorice.
> About me: I'm 28, I went to school for journalism but have been off track for a bit, and have found in the meantime that I love working with non-profit groups. Having been "big" my whole life, I'm really trying to work on the whole self-confidence thing right now & come to terms with the idea that there actually are people that like me the way I am, and I need to do the same. I tend to have a dry, sarcastic sense of humor, and don't always know when to keep my thoughts to myself.
> Picture:



Hmmmm Okay your from the UP huh? How many Deuces in a Euchre deck?   Welcome


----------



## yoopergirl

Holy wah. I haven't played euchre since I was little, so I couldn't even tell you anymore. But I can tell you what's in a pasty...Is that enough proof?


----------



## russianrobot

yoopergirl said:


> Holy wah. I haven't played euchre since I was little, so I couldn't even tell you anymore. But I can tell you what's in a pasty...Is that enough proof?



Haha that's Okay, it was a trick question  there are no deuces in a euchre deck. Pasties are delicious!

By the way there is a cool woman (from what I read here) named 'Ripley' who is from the Sault. 

Good Luck!


----------



## yoopergirl

russianrobot said:


> Haha that's Okay, it was a trick question  there are no deuces in a euchre deck. Pasties are delicious!
> 
> By the way there is a cool woman (from what I read here) named 'Ripley' who is from the Sault.
> 
> Good Luck!



Ooh, sneaky. To tell you the truth, I don't even like pasties...the pizza & ham & cheese versions aren't bad, but I generally won't have anything to do with the traditional ones. Or smoked fish. I'm a bad Yooper, I know. But I'm good with the fudge & Trenary Toast, so they let me stay. 

I've actually been pretty impressed with the number of Dimmers who have known what a Yooper is and are at least slightly familiar with the area. I'm used to running into people who think we're part of Wisconsin or Canada.


----------



## SerenityValkyrie

Hi, this is my first post here on Dimensions so I'm new ^^
My name is Michaele and I'm 22. I was born in San Diego, CA, but I was raised in Orlando, Florida. However, I live in Mobile, AL now because I'm a student at University of South Alabama. I love all kinds of music especially if it's K-pop or J-pop. I also like Korean and Japanese dramas, and I love to sing and dance. I really can't think of anything I dislike...at the moment lol. What else is there to know...I'm a BBW and I'll let you know more later! Here's a pic of me ^_^ 

View attachment SprintPhoto_bkblbj.jpg


----------



## danny007

Name: Danny or Daniel
Age: 41
Location: Central NJ
Profession: Computer Tutor for Adults and Seniors
Music: Jazz, R & B, Rock, 80s Music
Likes: Football, Baseball, Basketball, Softball, Cycling, Movies
Dislikes: People that don't call, people that are selfish, ignorance, very cold weather, shoveling snow
About me: I'm a very nice person, easy to get along with. But rub me the wrong way, and you get a different side of me you don't want to see. I'm one that keeps to myself and not say anything that will insult people. I'm very quiet.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

yoopergirl said:


> Ooh, sneaky. To tell you the truth, I don't even like pasties...the pizza & ham & cheese versions aren't bad, but I generally won't have anything to do with the traditional ones. Or smoked fish. I'm a bad Yooper, I know. But I'm good with the fudge & Trenary Toast, so they let me stay.
> 
> I've actually been pretty impressed with the number of Dimmers who have known what a Yooper is and are at least slightly familiar with the area. I'm used to running into people who think we're part of Wisconsin or Canada.



But do you like cudighi on your pizza? Or cudighi subs? (I wish we could get that down here under the bridge)


----------



## yoopergirl

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> But do you like cudighi on your pizza? Or cudighi subs? (I wish we could get that down here under the bridge)



I've never had it on pizza, but cudighi sandwiches are pretty darn tasty. I wasn't aware that that was a purely U.P. thing though. Of course, I didn't realize that ShopKo stores weren't a weren't a wider chain either until one of my Troll friends asked what they sold there. And if it makes you feel better, I'm quite jealous of a lot of the things that the LP has that we don't...7-11's, Meijers, indoor plumbing...


----------



## eatandchuggingguy

Im a completely new gainer. I'm a really thin guy, but ive started my first day of stuffing and trying to get a belly. I have always wanted to get a belly of my own and hopefully i can achieve my goal from 160 to 180


----------



## PandaGeek

Name: Chris

Age: 29 (until November)

Location: North NJ

Profession: Audio Visual Technician

Music: Incredibly varied but at the moment: VNV Nation, Vast, Eminem, Disturbed, Cee Lo Green, Bullet for My Valentine, and I've definitely been listening to Imelda May: Big Bad Handsome Man

Likes: I'm a gamer. Boardgames, roleplaying, larping, and video games. I've been playing Minecraft lately and listening to the yogpod. I'm a fan of the authors Jim Butcher and Raymond E. Feist. I'm also a huge fan of Doctor Who and Castle.

Dislikes: Lying... definitely lying. If you can't be honest, I don't want to deal with you.

About me: Been going through a rough patch lately but I think I'm bouncing back a bit or at least learning how to deal. I'm a big man and enjoy being one. I may have a change of location in a few months... might end up living in Florida for a bit but I hope to move back to New Jersey eventually. I'm a pretty honest guy and I'm also nice, maybe a bit too nice sometimes. I'm pretty crappy about writing on forums but I enjoy private messaging with people that can carry on a bit of a conversation.


----------



## yataka

Hi, Nice to see you all. So many people here~~:wubu:


----------



## Tkscz

Name: Theo

Age: 22

Location: Cincinnati, OH

Profession: Programmer, hardware tech guy (or that's what people call me)

Music: Random

I'm a nerd, video games, Comics, Computers, I like it all. Don't believe me?







Me cos-playing bishop from X-men (the black guy  )


----------



## Halie

Another newbie, here - I lurked for a while. I'm from the South-West of England who:

likes - good conversation, cooking, art, most kinds of music and going to live gigs, history, skulls, mountain gorillas, reading, going on night walks, roses 

dislikes - marmite + TV psychics


----------



## robohobo93

I've been checking out Dimensions for a while now, but have been way to shy to join in: took me forever to sign up and I haven't made a single post until now.

My name's Greg. I'll be 18 until February. I'm pretty big on gaming (though I enjoy a good weekend of camping and actually getting some air once in a while). Though I don't believe I'm too great at it, I like to try writing and drawing.

I've followed quite a strange path to the FA scene here: started with cartoons at a young age, got into inflation stuff in middle school after years of keeping my feelings dormant (best way I could put it), and at the end of 10th grade, I ended up here.

I have a long-distance relationship with a girl in Chicago; she happens to be a little chubby, but has been working all this month to lose weight. She's one of only 3 people to know about my preference and, luckily, she's fine with it.

I hate introducing myself. >_<


----------



## CuddlyKatie

Hi, I'm a 25 year old BBW/SSBBW I'm new around here and had no idea this kind of forum existed until a week ago, So Just saying Hi.


----------



## KHayes666

CuddlyKatie said:


> Hi, I'm a 25 year old BBW/SSBBW I'm new around here and had no idea this kind of forum existed until a week ago, So Just saying Hi.



Nice to meet you


----------



## boobhound69

Tkscz said:


> Name: rito
> 
> Age: 38
> 
> Location: texas
> Profession: retired
> Music: all


----------



## Linda

Welcome! Welcome! To all!


----------



## Bigcaliboy

Just wanted to say hi. I like many others i'm sure, never knew a place like this existed. I have always found myself attracted to bbw's, but had never heard the term bhm until yesterday. It's nice to know that there is a place like this where people love and accept eachother for who they are. Now that i've rambled on and on. I'm from norther california, 33 yrs old, 6'4", 320lbs, brown hair, grn eyes.


----------



## ImmortalCommandos

Name: Raffaele

Age: 25

Location: Italia

Profession: Student

Music: Depends on the time, but generally prefer to listen to music played on the pianoforte

Likes: People who respect others

Dislikes: anyone who believes other than

About me: Nothing special, as you know I'm Italian and I apologize if I make many mistakes when writing in English. However, I am a college student and soon I finally graduated. They are sturdy enough to set up and is extremely rare that I judge someone just seeing him in the face. I can not stand those who use their power or fame to trample others. What else can I say .... I am happy to have found you and I hope you're okay with you


----------



## Username54

Hey everybody! My names John and I'm completely new to this website. I'm pretty skinny and I've been trying to gain weight with limited results. Only like 10 lbs but it's a start. Anywho, and tips would be appreciated via PM. Peace, and sorry about the unoriginal username.


----------



## DrDetroit

So, I'm DrDetroit. I created this account years ago, posted a bit, went away, came back briefly, went away again, and now I'm back. I don't think I ever introduced myself on this thread, so here goes. I'm 44, I used to live in Detroit, now I live nearby, I am, or have been, a gainer, and over the course of my life have gained quite a lot. I started when I was in high school, and now weigh about 2.5x what I did then. I'm not actively trying to gain any more. I'm a techie, working in the computer industry. I've been thinking of writing some short fiction, which is what brings me back to the site and my old account.

Whew!


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome to the site, new peoples!


----------



## spacce

I just wanted to say hello to all
I am from Mobile, Alabama
I am 32.. ran across this forum not to long ago, and thought I'd say hello..

What I do? freelance web-site designer, tech, and currently helping a friend start a small business..

and I felt daring, here's a current pic of me


----------



## joyful_laughter

Hi all! I'm new here, just kind of stumbled upon all this stuff recently. Still getting used to the lingo and also the concepts. My mind is a little blown, especially that there are FA people out there who might enjoy someone like me.  I'm a (small? [!]) BBW I guess - 5'4" 220-230 lbs. I'm 26 years old, and I live in the PNW. I'm a full time graduate student. 
Not sure I'll post a whole lot but..maybe. Just still kind of shocked, but delighted. Lots of new concepts and lots of validation of things I had already thought about, plus it's great seeing shared experiences and questions. 
So, yep, that's it. Hello!


----------



## yoopergirl

Hello newcomers!

I'm pretty new to the Dimensions community myself, but it's full of a lot of great people with outstanding advice & insights, and it seems like there's a bit of something for everyone. Enjoy!


----------



## LesyaTaya

Hi.

My name is Leslie. I was born in Eastern Europe and then i was moving on and on to different countries. Presently in California, US
Age: 28
Sign: Aquarius


----------



## markfar1

Hi all, let me introduce myself. My name is mark but most of the internet knows me as enemamanuk. I have been into belly inflations and enemas from the early age of 12. I can inflate my belly to a huge level(about 9 months pregnant) and can take upto 9 liters of water in one go.

I am 41 years of age and live in Thetford area(UK), in a place called Fakenham Magna.


----------



## Tad

Wow, a bunch of new folk in the last couple of days! Welcome, look forward to seeing lots of posts from you all


----------



## TheLuke

...was browsing the net for communities of like minded folks, and came across this board. Really, pleasantly surprised, after hitting bazillions of defunct boards spamming me with junk. 

So, for a little intro:

Name: Luke
Age: 39 
Location: Ireland
Profession: Computer systems and how people interact with information...stuff. 
Music: Metal, Rock, Celtic, New Age, Prog Rock, Classic, Psychobilly, World.. well, a lot... though I just can't get to appreciate yodeling.
Likes: Comedy, Movies, Driving, a book once in a while, starting to get into photography
Dislikes: The mainstream media, falsehood, intolerance
About me: Always been big, really. It's a tasty way of life. I like it quiet. Life and let live. Work, bring in the money, stay sane and from time to time let the thing inside your head loose. Look at how the world spins in other places, try to understand what makes it tick without getting all innelectshual about it. ...well.. yeah... ermm



cheers


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome new people!!


----------



## cobalt_butterfly

Name: Tymmathi
Age: 27 in a few days
Location: north Wales
Profession: err i work as a shop assistant.
Music: anything but rap, really is mode dependant
Likes: Cats, books, my man, films. The good days.
Rembers Liking; Kayaking, walking, climbing, cycling and jumping around. The feeling of being healthy, having energy & not hurting.
Dislikes: Walking (to work normaly), people who treat like i'm a school kid, people who say i'm fat, being lonly, PCOS, being told i'm fine when i hurt. the bad days.
About me: Right now i'm at the end of my tether. I'd love to tell you i'm patient, chatty and cheerful. Rigth now its so hard to just be 'ok' for work.
Picture: 
http://www.facebook.com/tymmathi#!/photo.php?fbid=10150280855076048&set=t.1637980937&type=3&theater


----------



## ChaosRains

Name: Sara
Age: 33
Location: Minnesota
Profession: Student
Music: Indy, Country, Rock. Punk, R&B
Likes: LARPG, Video Games, Geeks, Reading, Comics, SciFi, Huge Nightmare before Christmas Fan
Dislikes: Ignorance, Sushi, Conformity, Reality Television
About me: Hmmm, lets see. I am an English Major currently working on my BA. I have absolutely ZERO idea as to what I am going to do with said degree, however, I am sure I will think of something.
I am a tattoo collector and have stretched lobes. I have several other piercings and want more, however, I am trying to decide exactly what I want. I am actually new the the whole FA/BBW world, but I have been fat my whole life. Despite of my weight, or perhaps because of it, I am extremely self confident and independent. 

picture:


----------



## Missbreeze

CurvyEm said:


> I thought since I'm seeing lots of new faces and people posting on all boards that it would be a good idea to post an introduction thread. Some of you FA's better post in it too
> Anyways;
> 
> Name: Em
> Age: 20
> Location: North England
> Profession: Student
> Music: Rock, metal and indie
> Likes: Films, clubs, gigs, drinking, reading, zombie films and red dwarf
> Dislikes: Chavs, dance music, mashed potato, beans and american 'comedy'
> About me: I'm a 20 year old bbw, not really gaining, but like it a little
> picture
> heh terrible picture but what the hell



Name: Hallie
Age: 43
Location: Washington State (central part), USA
Profession: Configuration Mgmt, Engineering Design trainee
Music: Rock, Pop, some jazz, and love my Country
Likes: Sports, family, dinner with friends, wine, movies, Fall, and B&J's Cherry Garcia!
Dislikes: Snots, garbanzo beans, liars, fakers, the "jones's"
About me: I'm a 43 year old bbw, and if ya need more just ask 
picture: theres a pic on my profile


----------



## Amazon Leilo Blair

Name: Leilo Bair
Age: 24 (just turned)
Location: Virginia, USA
Profession: Fetish Model
Music: All the stuff I can move my body to
Likes: Movies, Gaming, Cooking, Eating, Meeting new people, Facebooking, and having fun.
Dislikes: Rude people, Fake people, "Self Proclaimed" geniuses, People who are like leeches, Messy people and Bad smells
About me: I'm a sweet person at heart I defend what I love and love what I do. I can be your best friend or your worst enemy. I love to eat and cook. I am 6'3" and around 400lbs or so. I have an awesome friend providing a scale for me to start weighing in. I am a gamer chick and love to play on the 360 but own and collect just about every game system out there. My favorite food is mexican, the real stuff, but I love sushi the California roll is my fave. I love to talk to people and meet new people and learn peoples likes and dislikes. 

:eat1: 

View attachment Me Yo.jpg


----------



## snuggletiger

welcome Leilo


----------



## johnnybaseball

Well, I was just going to introduce myself but people seem to be following a format here, so I will too.

Name: John
Age: 26
Location: Long Island, NY, USA
Profession: Just graduated, looking for work
Music: Psychadelic Thrash Funk-grass
Likes: Mets, Comedy TV, cooking
Dislikes: Mets, being asked a really long and pointless series of questions
About me: I've been here for a while but have never really posted; I thought I'd give it a try, so say hi to me, and justify my decision!


----------



## yoopergirl

johnnybaseball said:


> Well, I was just going to introduce myself but people seem to be following a format here, so I will too.
> 
> Name: John
> Age: 26
> Location: Long Island, NY, USA
> Profession: Just graduated, looking for work
> Music: Psychadelic Thrash Funk-grass
> Likes: Mets, Comedy TV, cooking
> Dislikes: Mets, being asked a really long and pointless series of questions
> About me: I've been here for a while but have never really posted; I thought I'd give it a try, so say hi to me, and justify my decision!




Hi, John. Lovely to meet you.


----------



## johnnybaseball

yoopergirl said:


> Hi, John. Lovely to meet you.



Thank you very much! It's nice to meet you too!


----------



## gobettiepurple

Hello All -

I know I have been on here for a while, but I have been MIA for a long time, and I thought I would re-introduce myself:



Name: You can all me Bettie 

Age: 26

Location: Los Angeles, CA

Profession: Nonprofit professional currently unemployed and going back to school

Music: Queen, Muse, Foo Fighters, No Doubt, Garbage, B52s, so many to choose from, just a sampling

Likes: pizza, the color purple [the color and the movie], Sons of Anarchy [well television in general] and books

Dislikes: broccoli, anything having to do with country music, people who are intolerant of other people and the dutch

About me: I went MIA for like 6 months, but I am back to just poking around. 

View attachment loreena2.jpg


----------



## mimosa

johnnybaseball said:


> Well, I was just going to introduce myself but people seem to be following a format here, so I will too.
> 
> Name: John
> Age: 26
> Location: Long Island, NY, USA
> Profession: Just graduated, looking for work
> Music: Psychadelic Thrash Funk-grass
> Likes: Mets, Comedy TV, cooking
> Dislikes: Mets, being asked a really long and pointless series of questions
> About me: I've been here for a while but have never really posted; I thought I'd give it a try, so say hi to me, and justify my decision!





gobettiepurple said:


> Hello All -
> 
> I know I have been on here for a while, but I have been MIA for a long time, and I thought I would re-introduce myself:
> 
> 
> 
> Name: You can all me Bettie
> 
> Age: 26
> 
> Location: Los Angeles, CA
> 
> Profession: Nonprofit professional currently unemployed and going back to school
> 
> Music: Queen, Muse, Foo Fighters, No Doubt, Garbage, B52s, so many to choose from, just a sampling
> 
> Likes: pizza, the color purple [the color and the movie], Sons of Anarchy [well television in general] and books
> 
> Dislikes: broccoli, anything having to do with country music, people who are intolerant of other people and the dutch
> 
> About me: I went MIA for like 6 months, but I am back to just poking around.



Hello Bettie and John. It is a pleasure to meet you. I hope you enjoy your stay here at Dimensions. I am looking forward to reading your posts and sharing opinions. IM me if you need anything or just to say hello. Hugs to you.


----------



## Simon Alexander

Name: Simon 
Age: 20
Location: Texas 
Profession: Cafe cashier
Music: Whatever sounds nice to my ears at the moment
Likes: A great deal many things, but mainly I enjoy playing video games, reading, working and writing. Terribly exciting, I know.
Dislikes: That fluctuates with each passing day.
About me: So I'm really a cool person, but I can come off as a jerk and I know I'm pretty conceited. So, uh, yeah. Hey, everyone.


----------



## Priscilla

I am being encouraged to introduce myself, so here goes...

Name: Priscilla
Age: 58
Location: Boston, MA, USA
Profession: IT -- systems analyst, programmer (MIS, mainframe, legacy systems)
Music: Carrie Newcomer, Fred Small, 60s stuff, Vaughan Williams, Brahms... I guess. I don't listen to much music, although I do have quite a number of CDs and lots of music on my iPhone and computer. Funny thing, that.
Likes: Organic gardening, cats & other animals, cooking, science fiction, urban fantasy, mystery fiction, the British Isles, the sea, time to myself.
Dislikes: The current political environment, mean and/or selfish people, being underestimated or condescended to, injustice.
About me: Queer woman, single a long time now, spent years believing the lie about fat being ugly, dieted myself up to a size 24, still working on believing that anyone could be attracted to me, people-friendly introvert, kind but have a bit of a temper.


----------



## serotonin

Name: Katie
Age: 22
Location: Ontario, Canada
Profession: Body Piercer, Receptionist. 
Music: Sufjan Stevens, The Avett Brothers, Adele, Muse, Rusko, Skrillex, Death Cab for Cutie, Mumford and Sons...
Likes: Space, Nail Art, Musicals, Photography, Body Modification, Makeup, Books, Animals, Sushi.. 
Dislikes: Negativity, Liars, Cheaters, Tomatoes, Mushrooms.
About me: I'm a very positive person, I like learning about people and I love asking questions. 

This is the most recent photo I have I believe!


----------



## Tad

Welcome to the new people!


----------



## higgoo

hello other new people


----------



## yoopergirl

Howdy, y'all!


----------



## Victoria08

Name: Victoria
Age: 20
Location: Canada
Profession: Retail slave in a plus size clothing store.
Music: Florence + the Machine, Incubus (the old stuff), Bobby Long, Mumford & Sons....too many to list!
Likes: Books, tattoos, laughter, travelling, finding new music, and pretending to be a good cook :happy:
Dislikes: Liars, liars, liars. And tomatoes.
About me: I started gaining weight at the age of 5 when I was put on some new medication and I never really stopped gaining. I've had mostly negative experiences growing up because of my size, but I have gained so much confidence in myself since working in a plus size clothing store....I'm slowly but surely learning to love ALL of me.


----------



## ladywanderlust

So, I actually made this account a long time ago, but never wound up using it, and forgot about it! Since I've now rediscovered it, I figured I would change that.

Name: Christina
Age: 28
Location: Brooklyn, NY
Profession: Legal Secretary
Music: Rock, dance, whatever sounds good at the moment
Likes: Reading, politics, silly senses of humor, football
Dislikes: Ignorance, nasty teeth, peas, bad drivers

Hi everyone!


----------



## ladywanderlust

johnnybaseball said:


> Likes: Mets, Comedy TV, cooking
> Dislikes: Mets, being asked a really long and pointless series of questions



Yea, the Mets have that effect, don't they?!


----------



## jdpoodoo

Hi everyone I'm Joel I've been lurking around here for a while and I never said hello, shame on me. anyway, I work in the culinary arts so I enjoy seeing beautiful people enjoying my culinary creations. a true FA to the core.


----------



## samuraiscott

Amazon Leilo Blair said:


> Name: Leilo Bair
> Age: 24 (just turned)
> Location: Virginia, USA
> Profession: Fetish Model
> Music: All the stuff I can move my body to
> Likes: Movies, Gaming, Cooking, Eating, Meeting new people, Facebooking, and having fun.
> Dislikes: Rude people, Fake people, "Self Proclaimed" geniuses, People who are like leeches, Messy people and Bad smells
> About me: I'm a sweet person at heart I defend what I love and love what I do. I can be your best friend or your worst enemy. I love to eat and cook. I am 6'3" and around 400lbs or so. I have an awesome friend providing a scale for me to start weighing in. I am a gamer chick and love to play on the 360 but own and collect just about every game system out there. My favorite food is mexican, the real stuff, but I love sushi the California roll is my fave. I love to talk to people and meet new people and learn peoples likes and dislikes.
> 
> :eat1:



Welcome....MY, MY


----------



## CrystalDiorDoll

Name.....Crystal I live in Pennsylvania im a 47 yr old ssbbw, Im the mom of 3 kids (2 girls 1 son) 2 grandsons and a tabby cat named Bam follow me on twitter @crystaldiordoll I love Glam, Vintage apparel and decor i love Cats


----------



## prettyfat

I dont like talking about myself. Ill do my best.

I was born and raised in Pittsburgh. My father is Italian and my mother French. Both immigrated.

I was the fat child.

I got thin once. I then became a model. Fascinating life. I traveled to Milan, Rome, Paris, London, and Tokyo. But then it tired me. I got fat and got fired.

But I made a lot of money in modeling. That money supported me through college and beyond. Now Im a health care professional. What do I do? Im either a nurse or a physician  I shall say no more. But if you ask the right questions  you may just find out.

I play the guitar. I began playing the guitar at the age of 12. Im good at it. I first started playing rock, then the blues, then back to rock, then fusion, then some jazz  now whatever.

Im extremely moody.

I can be very arrogant. Well, thats what Ive been told although I dont see it.

I can be very empathetic. Now that I see.

When Im happy, everything is funny. I laugh at myself and I laugh at the world. My humor is irreverent. My humor is satiric.

When Im sad, Im really sad. Then you wont hear from me. I disappear.

I think that sums it up.


----------



## CrystalDiorDoll

Hello from Pennsylvania im just checking to see if my siggy works


----------



## Dolce

You look just like an actress I saw on Law and Order the other night while I was in a patient room performing a treatment. The actress was playing a doctor. When you are pretty like that you can probably get away with being moody and arrogant. For awhile


----------



## imfree

prettyfat said:


> I dont like talking about myself. Ill do my best.
> 
> I was born and raised in Pittsburgh. ...snipped...



You sound like an amazing person! Welcome to Dimensions Forums, a whole group of amazing, intelligent. creative, and interesting people!


----------



## firedawg19792008

I am new to the board but always have been really into "bigger" women although I am a trainer, firefighter and very muscular lol 

Favorites!
Sofia Rose, Kelley, Jessica ?? (gaining OMG) , old Brooke, Kerry Marie 

View attachment 050.JPG


----------



## firedawg19792008

Nice to meet you!!! I am new also!!!


----------



## Oirish

prettyfat said:


> I don’t like talking about myself. I’ll do my best.
> 
> I was born and raised in Pittsburgh. My father is Italian and my mother French. Both immigrated.
> 
> I was the fat child.
> 
> I got thin once. I then became a model. Fascinating life. I traveled to Milan, Rome, Paris, London, and Tokyo. But then it tired me. I got fat and got fired.
> 
> But I made a lot of money in modeling. That money supported me through college and beyond. Now I’m a health care professional. What do I do? I’m either a nurse or a physician &#8211; I shall say no more. But if you ask the right questions &#8211; you may just find out.
> 
> I play the guitar. I began playing the guitar at the age of 12. I’m good at it. I first started playing rock, then the blues, then back to rock, then fusion, then some jazz &#8211; now whatever.
> 
> I’m extremely moody.
> 
> I can be very arrogant. Well, that’s what I’ve been told although I don’t see it.
> 
> I can be very empathetic. Now that I see.
> 
> When I’m happy, everything is funny. I laugh at myself and I laugh at the world. My humor is irreverent. My humor is satiric.
> 
> When I’m sad, I’m really sad. Then you won’t hear from me. I disappear.
> 
> I think that sums it up.





Well aren't you just big slice of awesome?


----------



## Never2fat4me

prettyfat said:


> I don’t like talking about myself. I’ll do my best.
> 
> I was born and raised in Pittsburgh. My father is Italian and my mother French. Both immigrated.
> 
> I was the fat child.
> 
> I got thin once. I then became a model. Fascinating life. I traveled to Milan, Rome, Paris, London, and Tokyo. But then it tired me. I got fat and got fired.
> 
> But I made a lot of money in modeling. That money supported me through college and beyond. Now I’m a health care professional. What do I do? I’m either a nurse or a physician &#8211; I shall say no more. But if you ask the right questions &#8211; you may just find out.
> 
> I play the guitar. I began playing the guitar at the age of 12. I’m good at it. I first started playing rock, then the blues, then back to rock, then fusion, then some jazz &#8211; now whatever.
> 
> I’m extremely moody.
> 
> I can be very arrogant. Well, that’s what I’ve been told although I don’t see it.
> 
> I can be very empathetic. Now that I see.
> 
> When I’m happy, everything is funny. I laugh at myself and I laugh at the world. My humor is irreverent. My humor is satiric.
> 
> When I’m sad, I’m really sad. Then you won’t hear from me. I disappear.
> 
> I think that sums it up.





Thin or fat, you seem like an interesting and open person. A higher compliment I cannot pay.

Chris


----------



## mango

*Welcome to Dims, prettyfat!


*


----------



## AnnMarie

I like your user name - since 1998. 

 

www.prettyfat.com


----------



## Shotha

Hi,

I'm Shotha and I'm new here. My real name is Frank. I live in New Zealand, where my name is synonymous with positive attitues towards fat. I'm gay and have always loved fat guys and now, I'm glad to say, I'm fat myself. I ran a Chubs and Chasers Club in Auckland for many years and was very open about promoting it, partly hoping that being open would encourage straight New Zealanders to start off a similar club for themselves but it did not eventuate. I always make a point of commenting to the New Zealand press about there portrayal of fat people.

I'm now active again after a long illness. My main preoccupations now are gaining, as there is no way I can ever be big enough. I'll be a regular vistor to this site from now on.

Regards,
Frank


----------



## smithnwesson

AnnMarie said:


> I like your user name - since 1998.
> 
> 
> 
> www.prettyfat.com


Yep. I was experiencing a little déjà vu all over again there, too.


----------



## prettyfat

smithnwesson said:


> Yep. I was experiencing a little déjà vu all over again there, too.



*Oh my ! I didnt realize that there was another Prettyfat, but then again, it doesnt take much imagination to come up with that name. She must be the original Prettyfat ! I pay my respects.

But then again - perhaps, Im the upgrade : )*


----------



## capra

Some of you will know me as a long-time chat visitor, but decided to start posting some on the forum as well.

Age: 24
Location: Florida
Profession: Student
Music: Alt Rock/Indie (though I listen to a little bit of everything)
About Me: You'll figure it out


----------



## Avichai

I got so sidetracked checking out some of the pics in this thread I almost forgot to post :eat2:

*Name:* Avichai or you can call me Avi
*Age:* 24
*Profession:*This and that, mostly studying.
*Music:*Used to be more confined to altern rock, but lately I'm getting more into traditional music.
*Likes:*Discussions, brisk walks on cold winter days, cooking, reading, and same such conventional stuff.
*Dislikes:* Tomato, TV, remaining in one place in life for too long
*About me:* I'm horrible at filling out 'about me' sections. I'll start with the big things that grant a general overview, so you'll know if you'd prefer to avoid me or not :,] I'm religious and practicing, I'm (tending more towards 'very') conservative, I'm interested in politics and discussing them, I have a brighter side too. I love to laugh and I'm game for new experiences. I like to go with the flow. :]

EDIT. Ah, pictures. Right? Here's a pic I played around with for a while. :,P
http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/5052/insulin.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

capra said:


> Some of you will know me as a long-time chat visitor, but decided to start posting some on the forum as well.
> 
> Age: 24
> Location: Florida
> Profession: Student
> Music: Alt Rock/Indie (though I listen to a little bit of everything)
> About Me: You'll figure it out



Welcome to the boards!


----------



## AnnMarie

prettyfat said:


> *Oh my ! I didnt realize that there was another Prettyfat, but then again, it doesnt take much imagination to come up with that name. She must be the original Prettyfat ! I pay my respects.
> 
> But then again - perhaps, Im the upgrade : )*


*

Wow .*


----------



## CleverBomb

AnnMarie said:


> Wow .


Close and lock the thread, folks -- perfect response.

-Rusty


----------



## BoomSnap

prettyfat said:


> *Oh my ! I didn’t realize that there was another Prettyfat, but then again, it doesn’t take much imagination to come up with that name. She must be the original Prettyfat ! I pay my respects.
> 
> But then again - perhaps, I’m the upgrade : )*


 

And I thought I was a dick. :*D


----------



## Dolce

prettyfat said:


> *
> 
> But then again - perhaps, Im the upgrade : )*




With that attitude you have to be a nurse!


----------



## Blackjack

prettyfat said:


> *But then again - perhaps, Im the upgrade : )*



Doubtful..


----------



## prettyfat

prettyfat said:


> *Oh my ! I didnt realize that there was another Prettyfat, but then again, it doesnt take much imagination to come up with that name. She must be the original Prettyfat ! I pay my respects.
> 
> But then again - perhaps, Im the upgrade : )*



*My comment obviously offended, probably many more than just the replies here, and I truly am sorry. Please please forgive me.

My comment was intended as a joke, which, because of my poor judgment, is a bad one. I was deflated by the insinuation that I stole the name Prettyfat, and therefore I inflated, but with too much air. Im no upgrade; Im the neophyte. I assumed that the sarcasm would be obvious.

Satire is difficult to convey on the Internet. There is no wink, no apparent smile, or inflexion of voice in writing.

Those who know me recognize that my humor leans towards self-deprecation. I dont take myself seriously, and I dont expect the world to take me seriously. Those who know me also recognize that its difficult for me to dislike people. I love human nature, and I love variety.

Please forgive me. I am so very sorry.*


----------



## imfree

prettyfat said:


> *My comment obviously offended, probably many more than just the replies here, and I truly am sorry. ...snipped
> 
> Satire is difficult to convey on the Internet. There is no wink, no apparent smile, or inflexion of voice in writing.
> 
> ...snipped...*


*

Absolutely! Ambiguity has got me in trouble a few times. I've preceded satire with my personal (SNARKFONT) indicator, when I was being silly and thought to use it. Text truly has no inflection!*


----------



## Dromond

prettyfat said:


> *My comment obviously offended, probably many more than just the replies here, and I truly am sorry. Please please forgive me.
> 
> My comment was intended as a joke, which, because of my poor judgment, is a bad one. I was “deflated” by the insinuation that I stole the name “Prettyfat,” and therefore I “inflated,” but with too much air. I’m no “upgrade;” I’m the neophyte. I assumed that the sarcasm would be obvious.
> 
> Satire is difficult to convey on the Internet. There is no wink, no apparent smile, or inflexion of voice in writing.
> 
> Those who know me recognize that my humor leans towards self-deprecation. I don’t take myself seriously, and I don’t expect the world to take me seriously. Those who know me also recognize that it’s difficult for me to dislike people. I love human nature, and I love variety.
> 
> Please forgive me. I am so very sorry.*



The problem here is that we don't know you. It's one thing to make such a joke when your audience knows the context. It's totally different when they don't, and we didn't. I'll admit I was taken aback by your "upgrade" comment also.

Anyway, I think we should call it a wash and start over. Once we get to know you better, we'll know how to take your humor in context. So lurk a bit, participate a bit, ask questions, and be sincere. You'll fit in in no time.

Oh, I forgot: AnnMarie IS the original "prettyfat." That makes what you said even more awkward.


----------



## Surlysomething

Wow is right.

What a welcome, everyone.


----------



## prettyfat

Dromond said:


> The problem here is that we don't know you. It's one thing to make such a joke when your audience knows the context. It's totally different when they don't, and we didn't. I'll admit I was taken aback by your "upgrade" comment also.
> 
> Anyway, I think we should call it a wash and start over. Once we get to know you better, we'll know how to take your humor in context. So lurk a bit, participate a bit, ask questions, and be sincere. You'll fit in in no time.
> 
> Oh, I forgot: AnnMarie IS the original "prettyfat." That makes what you said even more awkward.



*Very good advice. I personally apologized to AnnMarie. I had no idea. I am very embarrassed.*


----------



## Yakatori

@*HeyYou*: Shouldn't you be in here greeting the new members?


----------



## Daimon

"I will admit-it; that I'm sort-of still wondering...." What is there to wonder? She's apologized several times - profusely - and personally to AnnMarie. I'll echoe Dromond's sentiment and "call it a wash and [to] start over."

Needless to say, welcome _Prettyfat_!


----------



## MissFantasia

*The eagle has landed! Alright - more like penguin, but that is slightly less pithy 

I'm from England but I don't sound like Kiera Knightley. I'm a psychology student but I can't read minds. I have an unhealthy relationship with Desperados beer. I'm intrigued by languages and decided I want to learn Latin. I'm a mum but not a super-mum. I have the urge to slap Jo Frost. Sometimes, when I see flyers for a yoga class I also want to slap Gwyneth Paltrow. I wish I was a better singer than I am. My guilty TV pleasure is Dr Who. I always have croissants on my birthday.

Looking forward to being part of this community 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6302918773/in/photostream
*


----------



## Daimon

MissFantasia said:


> *The eagle has landed! Alright - more like penguin, but that is slightly less pithy
> 
> I'm from England but I don't sound like Kiera Knightley. I'm a psychology student but I can't read minds. I have an unhealthy relationship with Desperados beer. I'm intrigued by languages and decided I want to learn Latin. I'm a mum but not a super-mum. I have the urge to slap Jo Frost. Sometimes, when I see flyers for a yoga class I also want to slap Gwyneth Paltrow. I wish I was a better singer than I am. My guilty TV pleasure is Dr Who. I always have croissants on my birthday.
> 
> Looking forward to being part of this community
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6302918773/in/photostream
> *




Welcome MsFantasia!


----------



## Marlayna

Hi everyone, I live in Queens NY, I'm married, mother to some cats, and 60 years old.
I used to have a subscription to Dimensions a long time ago. I loved the magazine, and it gave me real confidence to see other women who looked like me, but led happy and sexy lives. I came out of hiding and took myself to a fatty dance. :smitten:

As far as music goes, I love Classic Rock, Bob Dylan, Reggae, Rockabilly, and anything that'll get me moving.
I don't post pics of myself or my loved ones on the Internet, I hope it's not a problem for anyone.


----------



## Yakatori

MissFantasia said:


> *I have the urge to slap Jo Frost...I also want to slap Gwyneth Paltrow.*


Actually, I was kind-of imagining it a bit...er.._differently_. Also, just so you know, there's already a *Penguin* here too. But you shouldn't worry because she's really nice and, I assume, welcomes the company.

*eyewideforward*


----------



## prettyfat

MissFantasia said:


> *The eagle has landed! Alright - more like penguin, but that is slightly less pithy
> 
> I'm from England but I don't sound like Kiera Knightley. I'm a psychology student but I can't read minds. I have an unhealthy relationship with Desperados beer. I'm intrigued by languages and decided I want to learn Latin. I'm a mum but not a super-mum. I have the urge to slap Jo Frost. Sometimes, when I see flyers for a yoga class I also want to slap Gwyneth Paltrow. I wish I was a better singer than I am. My guilty TV pleasure is Dr Who. I always have croissants on my birthday.
> 
> Looking forward to being part of this community
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6302918773/in/photostream
> *



*What a vigorous and vivacious entrance ! Welcome, Fantasia ! It comes as a great surprise and even greater pleasure to greet a good friend here !*


----------



## BBWbonnie

That's meeeeeeeee 

View attachment 0035.jpg


----------



## oilsmith28

And that's why i've joined this forum.. beautiful girls like her ^^


----------



## mango

BigCutieBonnie said:


> That's meeeeeeeee



*G'day Bonnie!

Welcome to Dims.

*


----------



## Arkangel

Hey everyone,

This probably sounds like a personals ad, but how else can one introduce themselves? 

I'm Michael, I'm 23 living in Florida. I am a used car dealer and repo man, not the kind who swindles innocent customers though. I am also a full time college student almost done with my AA degree. I listen to music of all types almost constantly. I am a single guy who likes to work on my car, build and tune car audio systems, and play with my dog. His name is Zorz, he's a 3y/o pitbull/lab, people who don't love dogs would probably tell me I treat him too much like a human. 

View attachment small.jpg


----------



## prettyfat

Arkangel said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> This probably sounds like a personals ad, but how else can one introduce themselves?
> 
> I'm Michael, I'm 23 living in Florida. I am a used car dealer and repo man, not the kind who swindles innocent customers though. I am also a full time college student almost done with my AA degree. I listen to music of all types almost constantly. I am a single guy who likes to work on my car, build and tune car audio systems, and play with my dog. His name is Zorz, he's a 3y/o pitbull/lab, people who don't love dogs would probably tell me I treat him too much like a human.[/
> 
> *Hi Michael ! As your senior "member," but otherwise a "senior member" to very few (I'm only a week old here). I'm going to take advantage of this opportunity. Welcome !*


----------



## Arkangel

prettyfat said:


> *Hi Michael ! As your senior "member," but otherwise a "senior member" to very few (I'm only a week old here). I'm going to take advantage of this opportunity. Welcome !*



Thanks, glad I could provide the opportunity for you to tout your newfound seniority! Nonetheless, pleased to have met you.


----------



## KristyLilley

Hey I'm Kristy / Krissy. I'm 22 and I live in the Pacific North West. I identify as a gainer, although I'm just starting out. I've always admired fuller figured women, but I've always been afraid to be one, in fear of what other people think. Well the days of eating, boring, low cal foods are out of the window. I love food, I'd love to have a fuller figure, so why the hell not? I guess hanging out on fatpos Tumblr blogs have made me realise, being chubby is not bad and I shouldn't let what others think dictate my life. I'm only gonna live once, and I'm going to be myself.


----------



## lindso604

Name: Lindsay
Age: 21
Location: Pittsburgh
Profession: Student as of right now
Music: Mostly everything, but musical soundtracks are my favorite.
Likes: Movies, baking, friends, my family, reading, and singing
Dislikes: hateful people
About me: I'm really new to this!
Picture: http://imgur.com/bwYTT
*it's kind of gigantic so I'll just link to it.


----------



## Windigo

Hello all!

Just saying I'm back! I've had some major self esteem issues with my fat, and decided to turn my back on the fat-positive movement and go dieting because of it.. Which didn't work. 

So now I'm back stronger than before; knowing that I am blessed to be who I am, wheter I'm fat or not! 

Name: Odette
Age: 24
Location: Netherlands
Profession: Customer service employee
Music: Psytrance, new age, triphop
Likes: Cooking, food, books, world of warcraft, Wicca study, my cat, lemon, steak
About me: I'm a 24 year old BBW, not gaining, but stable at a nice soft and curvy plus size. 
picture: Is my avatar, and can be found further on in this thread


----------



## LittleCthulhu

Hi everyone! I'm brand new to the forum and I haven't had chance to post anything yet as I'm still getting to grips with it all but this seemed like a good place to start!

Name: Kerry
Age: 25
Location: England
Profession: Care worker with autistic children
Music: Metal, rockabilly, psychobilly, some old school hiphop, a little drum and bass
Likes: Cooking, books, music, walks, socialising with friends, xbox
About me: I'm a fat girl looking for like minded folks and admirers to chat to and help me on my FA movement!
Picture: http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/arcane_devotee/moi-1.jpg


----------



## Blackjack

LittleCthulhu said:


> Hi everyone! I'm brand new to the forum and I haven't had chance to post anything yet as I'm still getting to grips with it all but this seemed like a good place to start!
> 
> Name: Kerry
> Age: 25
> Location: England
> Profession: Care worker with autistic children
> Music: Metal, rockabilly, psychobilly, some old school hiphop, a little drum and bass
> Likes: Cooking, books, music, walks, socialising with friends, xbox
> About me: I'm a fat girl looking for like minded folks and admirers to chat to and help me on my FA movement!
> Picture: http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/arcane_devotee/moi-1.jpg



You're here! Yay!


----------



## Paul

Lindsay,

your picture is cute--you look good with curly hair.



lindso604 said:


> Name: Lindsay
> Age: 21
> Location: Pittsburgh
> Profession: Student as of right now
> Music: Mostly everything, but musical soundtracks are my favorite.
> Likes: Movies, baking, friends, my family, reading, and singing
> Dislikes: hateful people
> About me: I'm really new to this!
> Picture: http://imgur.com/bwYTT
> *it's kind of gigantic so I'll just link to it.


----------



## Paul

LittleCthulhu,

Very lovely picture..welcome.



LittleCthulhu said:


> Hi everyone! I'm brand new to the forum and I haven't had chance to post anything yet as I'm still getting to grips with it all but this seemed like a good place to start!
> 
> Name: Kerry
> Age: 25
> Location: England
> Profession: Care worker with autistic children
> Music: Metal, rockabilly, psychobilly, some old school hiphop, a little drum and bass
> Likes: Cooking, books, music, walks, socialising with friends, xbox
> About me: I'm a fat girl looking for like minded folks and admirers to chat to and help me on my FA movement!
> Picture: http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/arcane_devotee/moi-1.jpg


----------



## LittleCthulhu

Blackjack said:


> You're here! Yay!




Ah, is this Murphman? Hello!!


----------



## LittleCthulhu

Paul said:


> LittleCthulhu,
> 
> Very lovely picture..welcome.



Thank you!


----------



## lindso604

Thanks, Paul!


----------



## BWLNL

What a great forum! So many beautiful girls, thats amazing, absolutely lovely!!


----------



## spiritangel

Hi everyone and welcome to the madhouse oops I mean forum 

hope to run into you all on a few threads or so


----------



## MikeE

Name: Mike
Age: Just hit 33 (nov 2)
Location: Oklahoma
Profession: Insurance Agent (work from home)
Music: Alternative, techno, dance, trance
Likes: Movies, gaming, chilling, driving, Honda and imports
Dislikes: Mean people, hypocrites, stubbing my toe 
About me: i was born and raised in connecticut until roughly 6 years ago i moved out to oklahoma to live near my mom after my dad had died. i lived with her a couple years as i saved and got a job as an insurance agent i bought a house as a single guy all by my little self ha..i enjoy finances and am already looking at ways to retire by 40 (involves thailand and owning my own shop) ill just come out with the number since its not something im going to have to deal with in the future but i weighed 544 lbs a few months ago and have steadily lost weight im down to 518 lbs now and sticking with it im starting to enjoy it actually. i have never loved and have a slight fear of social interactions not huge but whatever so im afraid as i work from home and i dont go out often i might not find her out there thats where a forum like this might help  sooo any takers :happy: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/mikemom.jpg/
oh also i registered for this site but never posted .a while ago but came back after watching a vid by another member on here hopefornikhope or something like that and its uncanny but he is my long lost twin, looks just like me


----------



## bbwbodyartist

*Name:* Sarah (aka Miss Cupcake DeVille)

*Age:* 26

*Location:* DFW, TX

*Profession:* Self-Employed/Freelance Tattoo Artist, Piercer, Amateur Poet, PARTpart time (meaning whenever I feel like it) on justbbwcams & allbbwcams...

*Music:* lots! some of my faves are A Day to Remember, Iwrestledabearonce, Silverstein, Bayside, Jack Off Jill, Adele, Incubus, Staind, Scarling., the Gossip, Ludo, Killola, Mindless Self Indulgence, Otep, the Pixies, She Wants Revenge, the Used, the Chariot, Vanna, the Word Alive, For Today, Sublime, etc etc etc...

*Movies:* American Beauty, the Nightmare Before Christmas, Stepbrothers, Zack & Miri Make a Porno, Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory, the Rocky Horror Picture Show the Little Mermaid, Away We Go, Funny People, Hedwig & the Angry Inch, the Craft, Freddy Got Fingered, But I'm a Cheerleader, the Labyrinth, Ghost Worldd, Juno, Girl Interrupted, Sweeney Todd, SLC Punk, Little Miss Sunshine, Tank Girl, Pink Flamingos, Serial Mom, etc etc etc...

*Likes:* Attention, Presents, Body Art, Art/Painting/Drawing, Poetry/Writing, Music/Concerts, Big Girls in Corsets, People that aren't afraid to be themselves, Cupcakes, Colorful Stuff, Cartoons, Orange Slushies, Random Texts/Messages/Letters, Kids, Glitter, bud(not the beer), Open Minded People, Cuddling, Drag Queens, etc...

*Dislikes:* Rude People, Boredom, Being ignored, Ignorant/Narrow Minded People, "Cookie Cutter" People, Whiny people who think the world revolves around them, Promise Breakers, People who don't like me, Doing dishes, Country Music, Liars, Waiting, etc...

*picture:* 

View attachment 296417_620024539876_118502933_33449158_1169345787_n.jpg


View attachment 294169_630079329996_118502933_33526074_366576381_n.jpg


View attachment 308848_631302658436_118502933_33536176_647985872_n.jpg


----------



## Jeeshcristina

bbwbodyartist said:


> *Name:* Sarah (aka Miss Cupcake DeVille)
> 
> *Age:* 26
> 
> *Location:* DFW, TX
> 
> *Profession:* Self-Employed/Freelance Tattoo Artist, Piercer, Amateur Poet, PARTpart time (meaning whenever I feel like it) on justbbwcams & allbbwcams...
> 
> *Music:* lots! some of my faves are A Day to Remember, Iwrestledabearonce, Silverstein, Bayside, Jack Off Jill, Adele, Incubus, Staind, Scarling., the Gossip, Ludo, Killola, Mindless Self Indulgence, Otep, the Pixies, She Wants Revenge, the Used, the Chariot, Vanna, the Word Alive, For Today, Sublime, etc etc etc...
> 
> *Movies:* American Beauty, the Nightmare Before Christmas, Stepbrothers, Zack & Miri Make a Porno, Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory, the Rocky Horror Picture Show the Little Mermaid, Away We Go, Funny People, Hedwig & the Angry Inch, the Craft, Freddy Got Fingered, But I'm a Cheerleader, the Labyrinth, Ghost Worldd, Juno, Girl Interrupted, Sweeney Todd, SLC Punk, Little Miss Sunshine, Tank Girl, Pink Flamingos, Serial Mom, etc etc etc...
> 
> *Likes:* Attention, Presents, Body Art, Art/Painting/Drawing, Poetry/Writing, Music/Concerts, Big Girls in Corsets, People that aren't afraid to be themselves, Cupcakes, Colorful Stuff, Cartoons, Orange Slushies, Random Texts/Messages/Letters, Kids, Glitter, bud(not the beer), Open Minded People, Cuddling, Drag Queens, etc...
> 
> *Dislikes:* Rude People, Boredom, Being ignored, Ignorant/Narrow Minded People, "Cookie Cutter" People, Whiny people who think the world revolves around them, Promise Breakers, People who don't like me, Doing dishes, Country Music, Liars, Waiting, etc...
> 
> *picture:*





Hey pretty lady! Nice to see a fellow Texas girl on here!!! 

You're gorgeous!


----------



## CGL1978

Hello 
My name is C.L. I am 32 turning 33 on Dec.28 I am a huge Horror movie fan also enjoy music and video games anything else you would like to know please feel free to message me.


----------



## bigengineer

Hi
I'm 19 years old, male in college studying to be an engineer. I am 6'5 and 235 lbs. I'm attracted to most women thin or thick, as long as not stick thin. My ultimate preference though is on the larger side. Does this make me a bhm or... what? I'm not sure about alot of this community that is why I created an account.


----------



## shanemendis

hello this is Shane Mendis from USA.


----------



## LinathSuru

*Age:* 25

*Location:* DFW, TX

*Profession:* Computer Programmer/Database Administrator. Considering some other possible part time activities, but we shall see.

*Music:* I get along with most music. I tend not to like music with words if I can't understand the words due to the volume of the music itself and not to like rap, but there are exceptions to every rule.

*Movies:* Lotta movies on my like list too. Basically most things that aren't in the comedy genre have a good chance of appealing to me. I'm really picky about comedies though.

*Likes:* Writing, reading, role playing, snuggling, going to renaissance festivals in full garb and attempting to act appropriate to the setting, helping other people come up with ideas for cosplay costumes or renaissance garb, solving problems, playing video games, eating (this really should be first on my list), etc.

*Dislikes:* Feeling pressured. Nothing irks me more than people trying to pressure me into something or convince me to do something if I've already said no. Otherwise I'm pretty patient and easy to get along with. 

*picture:* Pictures from my last D&D session because I'm just that much of a nerd.  

View attachment me1.JPG


View attachment me2.JPG


----------



## bbwbodyartist

Jeeshcristina said:


> Hey pretty lady! Nice to see a fellow Texas girl on here!!!
> 
> You're gorgeous!



thank you so much! you're lookin pretty gorgeous yourself! ;-)


----------



## Helen53105

Hi! I'm new... obviously!
Name: Helen
Age: 18
Location: Wisconsin
Profession: Nursing Student
Music: Indie, Adult Alt, Classic Punk, Good Music 
Likes: Films, Parties, Reading, Cooking, Makeup, and Glitter 
Dislikes: People who don't like sushi
About me: I've been describing myself as a fat kid for the last 18 years but now I'm a fat chick... I guess. I just like to meet fun people, I'm single...but kind of enjoying it, and I like to snuggle. 

I'm all for giving people a bad picture so when I look good they notice (Hahahahaha), thus this is makeup-less Helen. 

View attachment 015653[3].jpg


----------



## chicken legs

MikeE said:


> Name: Mike
> Age: Just hit 33 (nov 2)
> Location: Oklahoma
> Profession: Insurance Agent (work from home)
> Music: Alternative, techno, dance, trance
> Likes: Movies, gaming, chilling, driving, Honda and imports
> Dislikes: Mean people, hypocrites, stubbing my toe
> About me: i was born and raised in connecticut until roughly 6 years ago i moved out to oklahoma to live near my mom after my dad had died. i lived with her a couple years as i saved and got a job as an insurance agent i bought a house as a single guy all by my little self ha..i enjoy finances and am already looking at ways to retire by 40 (involves thailand and owning my own shop) ill just come out with the number since its not something im going to have to deal with in the future but i weighed 544 lbs a few months ago and have steadily lost weight im down to 518 lbs now and sticking with it im starting to enjoy it actually. i have never loved and have a slight fear of social interactions not huge but whatever so im afraid as i work from home and i dont go out often i might not find her out there thats where a forum like this might help  sooo any takers :happy: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/mikemom.jpg/
> oh also i registered for this site but never posted .a while ago but came back after watching a vid by another member on here hopefornikhope or something like that and its uncanny but he is my long lost twin, looks just like me




haha..are you cousins?


----------



## Dromond

LinathSuru said:


> *Age:* 25
> 
> *Location:* DFW, TX
> 
> *Profession:* Computer Programmer/Database Administrator. Considering some other possible part time activities, but we shall see.
> 
> *Music:* I get along with most music. I tend not to like music with words if I can't understand the words due to the volume of the music itself and not to like rap, but there are exceptions to every rule.
> 
> *Movies:* Lotta movies on my like list too. Basically most things that aren't in the comedy genre have a good chance of appealing to me. I'm really picky about comedies though.
> 
> *Likes:* Writing, reading, role playing, snuggling, going to renaissance festivals in full garb and attempting to act appropriate to the setting, helping other people come up with ideas for cosplay costumes or renaissance garb, solving problems, playing video games, eating (this really should be first on my list), etc.
> 
> *Dislikes:* Feeling pressured. Nothing irks me more than people trying to pressure me into something or convince me to do something if I've already said no. Otherwise I'm pretty patient and easy to get along with.
> 
> *picture:* *Pictures from my last D&D session because I'm just that much of a nerd. *



The world needs more gamer girls. *nods*


----------



## eddiejt

Hi everyone,
I'm Ed from NJ. I'm 45 and work as a Media Specialist, almost like a computer operator. I always like meeting new people and making friends. I have always loved and admired BBW's. I just always thought they were more friendly, outgoing, and just better to be around. I like to bowl, watch sports, listen to music, socialize on Facebook and now here on Dimensions! I actually had a subscription many years ago to the magazine. It's so nice to see you guys still around. Cya! 

Inbox me if you want to know more. Thanks.

Ed


----------



## NRWMann81

Name: Andre
Age: 30
Location: Germany NRW
Profession: Mechanic
Music: A lot! 70s, 80s, 90s, Charts, RNB
Likes: Movies, long walks with my Dog, go out with friends
Dislikes: mhhmm?
About me: I am a nice Guy ^^
Picture: look at Avatar


----------



## Linda

Hi everyone that new.


----------



## handsomebeast

Hi everyone!
So many intro places here, anyway here I go again...
Nice to virtually meet you all, again sorry about the drunken pic, I dont have many at work - might be more BM than BHM in the pic  

View attachment drunk.jpg


----------



## LinathSuru

Dromond said:


> The world needs more gamer girls. *nods*



Oh I so very much agree! Pleasure to meet you.


----------



## bromad1972

Recently found this site and am quite interested in joining in a group of larger than life individuals. I am not necessarily in agreement with some things I see here (feeding) but I would never disparage anyone else's choices, I would just not take part in the discussion. I am looking forward to discussing the joys and troubles of life with similar people and their admirers. So here goes:

Name: Tommy

Age: 39

Occupation: Office Manager

About me: I enjoy listening to music ( all types except the pop crap that is spewed all over the radio and TV) and love action movies especially the foreign ones, I like to travel and I have been to Thailand several times, Hong Kong, and Singapore.

And here is a pic. Get to know me! lol

View attachment .jpg


----------



## Dromond

LinathSuru said:


> Oh I so very much agree! Pleasure to meet you.



Likewise! You'll find a sizable collection of nerds, geeks, gamers, and other assorted weirdos here. I'm proud to be among them.


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Name: Rob
Age: 48
Location: SE Michigan
Profession: Specialized office work
Music: Almost anything (Rock, Easy Listening, Sweet Soul, Foreign - but especially into 1960s and mid-1980s pop, and not into Gangsta Rap nor Heavy Metal)
Likes: Sightseeing, hobbies, science, history, PBS, puns.
Dislikes: Aggressive drivers, loud barking dogs, conspicuous or foul tattoos, people who insult others for no reason, politicians.
About me: Always thinking about how I can make things better.


----------



## Linda

RabbitScorpion said:


> Name: Rob
> Age: 48
> Location: SE Michigan
> Profession: Specialized office work
> Music: Almost anything (Rock, Easy Listening, Sweet Soul, Foreign - but especially into 1960s and mid-1980s pop, and not into Gangsta Rap nor Heavy Metal)
> Likes: Sightseeing, hobbies, science, history, PBS, puns.
> Dislikes: Aggressive drivers, loud barking dogs, conspicuous or foul tattoos, people who insult others for no reason, politicians.
> About me: Always thinking about how I can make things better.





Ohhhh. You're from SE Michigan and dislike aggresive drivers. It must be a bear getting out there everyday on the roads. I don't like crossing the state line because as soon as I do (and it's only ten minutes away) I feel like I am on a Nascar speedway. lol Good luck out there. 

Welcome to Dims.


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome to Dimensions, new people!!!


----------



## one2one

RabbitScorpion said:


> Name: Rob
> Age: 48
> Location: SE Michigan
> Profession: Specialized office work
> Music: Almost anything (Rock, Easy Listening, Sweet Soul, Foreign - but especially into 1960s and mid-1980s pop, and not into Gangsta Rap nor Heavy Metal)
> Likes: Sightseeing, hobbies, science, history, PBS, puns.
> Dislikes: Aggressive drivers, loud barking dogs, conspicuous or foul tattoos, people who insult others for no reason, politicians.
> About me: Always thinking about how I can make things better.



PBS rocks! Welcome.


----------



## FeedYouInFlorida

Name: Kirk
Age: 40's
Location: Florida
Profession: Student
Music: Jazz, rock, pop, I'm a child of the '80s
Likes: Movies, reading, travel, music
Dislikes: Conflict 
About me: Spiritual but not religious, if that's not too cliche. Closet BBW admirer, I have a girlfriend but we're not especially close and no one in my circle would understand, so here I am.  I have a fairly judgmental family. Happy to see this open-minded forum exists.
Picture: Sorry I'm too chicken for the time being


----------



## Blackjack

FeedYouInFlorida said:


> Name: Kirk
> Age: 40's
> Location: Florida
> Profession: Student
> Music: Jazz, rock, pop, I'm a child of the '80s
> Likes: Movies, reading, travel, music
> Dislikes: Conflict
> About me: Spiritual but not religious, if that's not too cliche. Closet BBW admirer, I have a girlfriend but we're not especially close and no one in my circle would understand, so here I am.  I have a fairly judgmental family. Happy to see this open-minded forum exists.
> Picture: Sorry I'm too chicken for the time being



So basically you have a girl who you bang in secret and don't let anyone know about? Delightful.


----------



## AuntHen

welcome newcomers!


----------



## FeedYouInFlorida

Blackjack said:


> So basically you have a girl who you bang in secret and don't let anyone know about? Delightful.



Not sure how you decided that. My g/f and I are "public" in our relationship, we're just not close. I had the impression this was a friendly forum, sorry to see I was mistaken.


----------



## Ash

FeedYouInFlorida said:


> Not sure how you decided that. My g/f and I are "public" in our relationship, we're just not close. I had the impression this was a friendly forum, sorry to see I was mistaken.



Yeah, I didn't read what you wrote before and think that you meant you were hiding anyone. I think Blackjack misunderstood and just reacted poorly.

Stick around, though. There's plenty of good here.


----------



## FeedYouInFlorida

Ashley said:


> Yeah, I didn't read what you wrote before and think that you meant you were hiding anyone. I think Blackjack misunderstood and just reacted poorly.
> 
> Stick around, though. There's plenty of good here.



Thank you. You are THE Ashley! That's so cool that you join in these forums. I think you're amazing and would subscribe to your site if I weren't a poor student.


----------



## KHayes666

FeedYouInFlorida said:


> Not sure how you decided that. My g/f and I are "public" in our relationship, we're just not close. I had the impression this was a friendly forum, sorry to see I was mistaken.



I forgot to warn you. There will be guys that will jump on every word you say


----------



## LovelyLiz

FeedYouInFlorida said:


> Not sure how you decided that. My g/f and I are "public" in our relationship, we're just not close. I had the impression this was a friendly forum, sorry to see I was mistaken.



I forgot to warn you that there will be people who don't allow other posters to ever have contradictory opinions and take issue with what someone else says.

But seriously, there are some helpful things here - and part of what makes it helpful is that people are allowed to disagree and get angry and express that. You being in the closet about your preferences for fat women raises some flags for some people here based on their own experiences - and even though you have to take your journey at your own pace and work out whatever you're working out, hearing how other people respond and feel about some of your viewpoints and actions can be a helpful part of the process, I think.


----------



## Blackjack

Hi! That horrible "_some people_" here. Sorry for jumping to a conclusion based on a vague morsel of information and snapping at someone who admitted to being in the closet and having a girlfriend he isn't close to and won't discuss with his family or circle. I will no longer let those things sound warning bells that have been pretty accurate in the past.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Blackjack said:


> Hi! That horrible "_some people_" here. Sorry for jumping to a conclusion based on a vague morsel of information and snapping at someone who admitted to being in the closet and having a girlfriend he isn't close to and won't discuss with his family or circle. I will no longer let those things sound warning bells that have been pretty accurate in the past.



Take it to heart that you don't really know the intentions of a newcomer, so why snap? And from where I'm sitting, I don't think we decided to hire the FA police just yet, and I'd want to make sure we reviewed all the qualifications first.

Welcome, newbs!!!


----------



## samuraiscott

Skylar said:


> *Name: *Skylar
> 
> *Age:* 27
> 
> *Location: *Sydney, Australia
> 
> *Profession:* BBW/SSBBW Student
> 
> *Music:* I like heavy rock and metal mostly, but I do have eclectic tastes. I am open minded and as long as it's talented and has quality, I'll give it a go. Some of my al time faves are: COG, Many Machines on Nine, Faith No More, NIN, The Butterfly Effect, Mammal, The Cure. I love a heavy guitar. Yum yum.
> 
> *Movies:* I love a good psychological thriller. Anything that gets me thinking is a goodie. I recently watched Drive and Limitless and thought they were awesome.
> 
> *Likes:* SEX! Lots of music and going to gigs in the city regularly. Snuggling, I love settling in to watch a movie especially with my best mate, being naked, catching up with friends, spending time with my pets (dog + 2 bunnies) and generally most animals I will like, laughing, body art and Hello Kitty.
> 
> Dislikes: Sydney's summer heat, snakes, uncomfortable clothing and ignorance.
> 
> About me: I'm bubbly, very sexual, pretty down to earth, open minded, good sense of humour and a bit of a home-bod. Pottering around the house should be a profession!



Welcome to DIMS.


----------



## Darler

Hey there i'm Christian, long haired guitaristy type, photo in profile!


----------



## vrehert

Location: Rotterdam Netherlands
27 years old
male
codiac sign: tauros.
Profession: student, technician Measure and control (electrical)
Music: metal, folk, top 40 hits
Likes: reading, chocolate, writing, cheese, cooking, sleeping in on weekends
Dislikes: being alone for to long
About me: I'm living 4 years on my own now and dated some BBW/SSBBW for some time now, but now im already single for a whole year. Im starting to feel alone, that my dream gal doesn't exist. 

View attachment ikke classy3.jpg


----------



## ChubbyPuppy

Been away a long time, I should maybe re-introduce myself. It's hard for me to get into forums and I always wind up posting a few times then forgetting about it... so yeah, I'm back, for now anyway.

Name: KC
Age: 22
Location: Florida
Profession: Psychology Student
Music: A little bit of a lot of genres.
Likes: Drawing, most animals, coffee, baking, Japanese fashion, and cartoons.
Dislikes: Bell peppers, most video games, and the club scene.
About me: I'm kinda geeky, a little bit introverted, but generally friendly.
picture:





Silly pic of me being classy with my mug-o-wine. XD


----------



## mars_mike

So my name is Mike, I am 6'2" 360lbs. Blond hair green eyes. I am in Northern Virginia and I would love to meet people in my area to make friends with as i do not really have anyone here to hang out with. Glad I found these boards where I hope to feel more "normal" instead of like the outcast.


----------



## Surlysomething

Weomce to all the new peeps!


----------



## MissBoo

Hey all :happy:

Very new newbie here!

Thought I would go with the flow and post as others have...

Name: Fionna
Age: 28
Location: Ireland
Profession: Homemaker
Music: Rock, Soul, Metal, and on and on and on 
Likes: Movies, the seaside, music, reading, disneyworld, cupcakes, zombies, travelling...
Dislikes: Liars, plain and simple.
About me: I hail from Wicklow, Ireland. I've visited and lived in different places, but always come home. Bought our own place in the Wicklow hills two years ago, and absolutely love it!

Em, that's me in a very small nutshell!

Fionna :happy:


----------



## HDANGEL15

mars_mike said:


> So my name is Mike, I am 6'2" 360lbs. Blond hair green eyes. I am in Northern Virginia and I would love to meet people in my area to make friends with as i do not really have anyone here to hang out with. Glad I found these boards where I hope to feel more "normal" instead of like the outcast.


*
WELCOME NEIGHBOR....hardy welcome from MARYLAND*


----------



## SuzyQutsy

My name is Suzy I live in a small town just outside Montreal, I am 45 married with ,a ten year old little girl with blazing red hair. I am very into music and the arts in general and I like to read and learn as much as I can about whatever I can. I am very much a spiritual, traveller and a seeker. Please to meet you everyone


----------



## Pcrow

Hi. I waited so long to get confirmed to post here!

Totally new. That's me in the avatar over there.

I live in Buffalo, but I'm originally from Pittsburgh.

(Looks to see what other people put in their intros...)

Name: Rebecca
Age: 30
Location: Buffalo, NY; originally from Pittsburgh, PA!
Profession: PhD Student 
Music: Pretty much everything!
Likes: Chatting with my friends, going on drives, hanging out... I'm busy at work and school, including lots of traveling, so I like to seriously relax in my downtime.
Dislikes: Not much! I like most stuff!
About me: I'm single. I am working on my PhD. I'm an archeologist, just like Indiana Jones! I was pretty into reading Fat Activism blogs, like Kate Harding's blog, a few years back and I'm starting to get into making that an interest again. I'm one of those people that prove fat people can be healthy and active. I keep up pretty well with all of the skinny men I work with in the field!


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome new people!!!!


----------



## lilyhan

Name: lily
Age: 22
Location: hong kong
Profession: editor
Music: Slow music, in fact, no fixed set..
Likes: really don't know...haha

pic: 

View attachment 12K32X63510-OL58.jpg


----------



## lilyhan

Name: lily
Age: 22
Location: hong kong
Profession: editor
Music: Slow music, in fact, no fixed set..
Likes: really don't know...haha

pic: the profile one...


----------



## Cono74

Name: Con
Age: 37
Location: Ireland
Profession: Operator
Music: Rock,Metal, 80's like a lot of music really
Likes: Films, Reading, Food


----------



## mortalmoron

Hi from me mortalmoron. I am both mortal and a moron - so I chose the nik "mortalmoron" - I quiet like it, it sums me up. I have been a long long long long long long long long long time lurker, and was a chatter in the late 90s on the Beseen chat - yes, I am 100 years old !!! I made a few posts on web boards here but got flamed for saying it was a shame the bbw form was transitioning from something that was celebrated to something that was sold around the time bbw paysites were proliferating. Of course, I would gladly sell pics of myself - I was just jealous. I am in the North of Engerlund, it's a terrible place, post apocalyptic but I feel comfortable here compared to the South of England where they drive around in *new* cars and read books. It goes without saying I have some fascination with FAT. This began when I was a really really really really skinny kid - I ended up 6ft tall and weighed about 120lbs - so I looked quiet ill and was easily pushed around and bullied etc., I didn't want to be rich first and foremost, I wanted to be fat. Then, I wanted a fat girlfriend. Now I have a fat wife and, I am a bit fat myself having discovered the secret to it, eating. This happened almost immediately after my mother's passing, who had always told me I was meant to be ultra skinny, it was as though she had put some kind of spell on me that left this earth with her - two years after her passing I'd put on 70lbs+. I am introverted these days and this post is a rare thing for me to be doing - unlike people with 5000000 Facebook friends and stuff, I believe that I actually have two friends, two real friends and no Facebook etc. Of course, my wife is a great friend so I actually have 3, but she doesn't count because I'm married to her. I know a lot more than 2 people, it's just in my reflections it transpires that most of those I thought to be my friends were actually rivals. So, I don't really bother with society these days outside of my immediate family. I don't drink, smoke, gamble or do drugs and there's no peers locking me into any of those vices which was the case for most of my adult life. If I have a vice these days, apart from looking at pics of bbws and bhms, it's Mars Bars. I like Pizza Hut, satire, science fiction, gaming, cats, big dogs not small dogs, the countryside, the shoreline, wikipedia, Ikea hotdogs and furniture, social reformers, pacifists, conscientious objectors, Mercedes and Honda cars. I don't like politicians, journalists, violence person to person or state to state, mean spiritedness, capitalism, eggs, diesel exhaust particles, industrial noise, nationalism, royal families, bossy people and speeding motorists. Well, that's about 0.0005% of me. I am going back into my shell where it's safe. Be nice to each other


----------



## SuzyQutsy

mortalmoron said:


> Hi from me mortalmoron. I am both mortal and a moron - so I chose the nik "mortalmoron" - I quiet like it, it sums me up. I have been a long long long long long long long long long time lurker, and was a chatter in the late 90s on the Beseen chat - yes, I am 100 years old !!! I made a few posts on web boards here but got flamed for saying it was a shame the bbw form was transitioning from something that was celebrated to something that was sold around the time bbw paysites were proliferating. Of course, I would gladly sell pics of myself - I was just jealous. I am in the North of Engerlund, it's a terrible place, post apocalyptic but I feel comfortable here compared to the South of England where they drive around in *new* cars and read books. It goes without saying I have some fascination with FAT. This began when I was a really really really really skinny kid - I ended up 6ft tall and weighed about 120lbs - so I looked quiet ill and was easily pushed around and bullied etc., I didn't want to be rich first and foremost, I wanted to be fat. Then, I wanted a fat girlfriend. Now I have a fat wife and, I am a bit fat myself having discovered the secret to it, eating. This happened almost immediately after my mother's passing, who had always told me I was meant to be ultra skinny, it was as though she had put some kind of spell on me that left this earth with her - two years after her passing I'd put on 70lbs+. I am introverted these days and this post is a rare thing for me to be doing - unlike people with 5000000 Facebook friends and stuff, I believe that I actually have two friends, two real friends and no Facebook etc. Of course, my wife is a great friend so I actually have 3, but she doesn't count because I'm married to her. I know a lot more than 2 people, it's just in my reflections it transpires that most of those I thought to be my friends were actually rivals. So, I don't really bother with society these days outside of my immediate family. I don't drink, smoke, gamble or do drugs and there's no peers locking me into any of those vices which was the case for most of my adult life. If I have a vice these days, apart from looking at pics of bbws and bhms, it's Mars Bars. I like Pizza Hut, satire, science fiction, gaming, cats, big dogs not small dogs, the countryside, the shoreline, wikipedia, Ikea hotdogs and furniture, social reformers, pacifists, conscientious objectors, Mercedes and Honda cars. I don't like politicians, journalists, violence person to person or state to state, mean spiritedness, capitalism, eggs, diesel exhaust particles, industrial noise, nationalism, royal families, bossy people and speeding motorists. Well, that's about 0.0005% of me. I am going back into my shell where it's safe. Be nice to each other



I like you already, I married my best friend 
..... and I still have a few vices


----------



## Cono74

Name: Con
Age: 37
Location: Ireland
Profession: Operator
Music: Rock,Metal, 80's like a lot of music really
Likes: Films, Reading, Food 
__________________ 

View attachment Image014.jpg


----------



## kristineirl

after ten thousand years i'm free! 

a reintroduction is in need:

name: kristine

age: twenty three

location: los angeles county, california

profession: manager at a newspaper you've never heard of

music: metallica, the smiths, jimmy eat world, manchester orchestra, flight of the conchords, etc

movies: edward scissorhands, ratatouille, waking life

likes: comic books, haikus, naps, milk tea boba, stargazing, singing along with journey

dislikes: terrible grammar, when the wire in your bra decides to stab you, dealing with emetophobia, missing. 

also i like oreos and ice cream :3 

View attachment oreo!.jpg


----------



## Mayla

(Re)Introductions, ahoy!

I've been here before but I can be pretty durn shy, so I'm not very active. But...I'm writing again, and I'm going to try cutting my eye-teeth on the forum story boards, so expect to see more of me around. 

I don't think I've done one of the intro thingies, so here we go.

*Name*: Mayla (pseudonym)
*Age*: Hitting the big 4-0s
*Location*: Now? Southwest
*Profession*: College advisor
*Music*: All except rap & country...but I even like some in those categories.
*Likes*: Comics, movies (superhero, scifi, foreign, and independent films), all things SciFi (Dr. Who, Firefly, Star Trek, etc), channel shows, writing, traveling, reading, web surfing on my Kindle Fire, going to concerts, food from around the world, unique restaurants, libraries, bookstores, coffee shops, ice cream, chihuahuas!
*Dislikes*: Prejudice, intolerance, cruelty.

*About me:* I think I pretty much said it all up there. But other thoughts - I'm an African-American female who should've grown up ages ago, but hasn't. Feel free to PM me - I'll be candid about myself, but it doesn't mean I'll answer every question posed to me either.  Otherwise, I'm a lurker 99% of the time, and I'll be in the reading room.


----------



## MystifyMe

Name: Troy

Age: 35

Location: Sydney, Australia

Profession: Deliver Driver / Photographer

Music: All kinds, mostly 80's rock/pop, but listen to everything from metallica to kylie minogue

Likes: Music, Concerts, Photography, Blu Rays

Dislikes: Liars, Cheats, Dishonest people, housework, shallow people

Hobbies: Photography, Movies, Walking

About me: i take photos of celebs at red carpet premieres and of bands live in concert, i love it.


----------



## littlefairywren

Hello to all the new peoples


----------



## MystifyMe

thanks, nice to be here


----------



## mimosa

Nice to see you here. Welcome. 





MystifyMe said:


> Name: Troy
> 
> Age: 35
> 
> Location: Sydney, Australia
> 
> Profession: Deliver Driver / Photographer
> 
> Music: All kinds, mostly 80's rock/pop, but listen to everything from metallica to kylie minogue
> 
> Likes: Music, Concerts, Photography, Blu Rays
> 
> Dislikes: Liars, Cheats, Dishonest people, housework, shallow people
> 
> Hobbies: Photography, Movies, Walking
> 
> About me: i take photos of celebs at red carpet premieres and of bands live in concert, i love it.


----------



## aztecprinc3ss

My name is Jannet and I am new here:

I am 20 yrs old
I am a mexican-american
I love to read and watch movies
I love rock, duranguense, rancheras, reggaeton, and cumbias
I love to dance
I like to go out

I am a very honest person and like people to be likewise... 

View attachment bbw.jpg


----------



## KHayes666

aztecprinc3ss said:


> My name is Jannet and I am new here:
> 
> I am 20 yrs old
> I am a mexican-american
> I love to read and watch movies
> I love rock, duranguense, rancheras, reggaeton, and cumbias
> I love to dance
> I like to go out
> 
> I am a very honest person and like people to be likewise...



Very lovely


----------



## mimosa

Hola, que tal. Otra Chicana como yo. :bow:Bienvenidos. 



aztecprinc3ss said:


> My name is Jannet and I am new here:
> 
> I am 20 yrs old
> I am a mexican-american
> I love to read and watch movies
> I love rock, duranguense, rancheras, reggaeton, and cumbias
> I love to dance
> I like to go out
> 
> I am a very honest person and like people to be likewise...


----------



## Extinctor100

Hey everybody, just doing what the giant banner at the top of my Dimensions Forums says and greeting everyone politely with a first post! I fully expect confetti to pop out of my computer at me in celebration afterward...

Name: "The" Todd
Age: 26 
Whereabouts: Chicago
Profession: Banker
Favorite movies: Star Wars, Lord of the Rings, Flyboys, Reign of Fire, Pulp Fiction
Favorite music: Three Days Grace, Breaking Benjamin, Lost Autumn, Foo Fighters, Shinedown







In short, I've always been a firm believer in a woman embracing the curves she is blessed with, and an equally firm believer in a man embracing the desire to admire, praise, and enjoy such a woman! I've not found a better community to nurture both, than right here. I'm really proud to be a part of these forums and I hope to participate with everyone here!

There, giant website banner are you happy now?


----------



## samuraiscott

mimosa said:


> Hola, que tal. Otra Chicana como yo. :bow:Bienvenidos.



Mimosa, you can say whatever you want to me in Spanish :wubu: Makes me feel like Gomez felt when Tish spoke French:blush:


----------



## mimosa

samuraiscott said:


> Mimosa, you can say whatever you want to me in Spanish :wubu: Makes me feel like Gomez felt when Tish spoke French:blush:



awww..:happy: Eres muy dulce. Gracias.:kiss2: ( You are very sweet. Thank you. )


----------



## willowmoon

kristineirl said:


> after ten thousand years i'm free!
> 
> a reintroduction is in need:
> 
> name: kristine
> 
> age: twenty three
> 
> location: los angeles county, california
> 
> profession: manager at a newspaper you've never heard of
> 
> music: metallica, the smiths, jimmy eat world, manchester orchestra, flight of the conchords, etc
> 
> movies: edward scissorhands, ratatouille, waking life
> 
> likes: comic books, haikus, naps, milk tea boba, stargazing, singing along with journey
> 
> dislikes: terrible grammar, when the wire in your bra decides to stab you, dealing with emetophobia, missing.
> 
> also i like oreos and ice cream :3



Cool !!!! My favorite LOSTie is back!


----------



## samuraiscott

mimosa said:


> awww..:happy: Eres muy dulce. Gracias.:kiss2: ( You are very sweet. Thank you. )



Oh, Mimosa, you spoke Spanish *swoons* :blush: :happy:


----------



## Blackjack

kristineirl said:


> after ten thousand years i'm free!
> 
> a reintroduction is in need:
> 
> name: kristine
> 
> age: twenty three
> 
> location: los angeles county, california
> 
> profession: manager at a newspaper you've never heard of
> 
> music: metallica, the smiths, jimmy eat world, manchester orchestra, flight of the conchords, etc
> 
> movies: edward scissorhands, ratatouille, waking life
> 
> likes: comic books, haikus, naps, milk tea boba, stargazing, singing along with journey
> 
> dislikes: terrible grammar, when the wire in your bra decides to stab you, dealing with emetophobia, missing.
> 
> also i like oreos and ice cream :3



I can't believe I didn't pick up on the Power Rangers reference at first. I feel fail now.

That said- you're awesome.


----------



## aztecprinc3ss

Thank you...


----------



## boomstickdog

Name: Scott

Age: 22

Location: Calgary, Alberta, Canada

Profession: Drilling Fluids technician or Mud man and yes I make mud for a living. lol

Music: Anything except Country

Likes: Gaming, reading, camping and movies plus also listen to music. Also hanging with friends and family.

Dislikes: Rude or vulgar people. 

About me: I'm a 22 year old FA that lives in Canada it's cold by the way. Been on these forums for a long time figured I say hi. You want to know more just ask.

Picture: Merry Christmas 

View attachment GEDC0106 (2).jpg


----------



## cheers12

Hi all,

THis is Jessy, very glad can join the big community ,hope we enjoy staying here,

Best wishes 

Jessy


----------



## BellaBelle

Name: Arkela (R-key-la) 

Age: 22

Location: PA, USA

Profession: Education, Post-Secondary

Music: Anything with a good beat and not degrading - From Adele to Boyz II Men, Cole Porter to Mika, Nina Simone to The Mamas and The Papas - I do have a soft spot for classical since I used to play the clarinet and violin and I want to start back again! 

Likes: HUGS, Movies, Dancing, Laughing Loudly, Animals, Bubble Baths, Mani / Pedis, Being Feminine, Reading (anything by James Patterson), Painting, Knitting, Dresses and Heels (I wish I could dress like "I Love Lucy" all the time), Cooking (and Eating:happy, HUGS, Entertaining at Home, I love kids but I don't have any (I'm the fun Aunt and I love spoiling my nieces and nephews!), I Love Life and My Curves :smitten: ... and HUGS (It's how I say "Hi"... I can't help it I'm from Alabama!)

Dislikes: Mean people (Why? Life is too short.), Diet Food (If you're going to eat it might as well taste good), Close-Minded People 

About me: I'm a 22 year old BBW that is so excited to find this site! I never thought that this could exist! I feel like I found a whole new world! I know I sound about five years old, but my family is slim (my mom was a size 10 when she had my brother). Then there's me and my Aunt Bertha (Irony in names). I can't wait to meet new people! Hi y'all! 

View attachment FBpic.jpg


View attachment Alumni Mixer2.jpg


----------



## Marlayna

BellaBelle said:


> Name: Arkela (R-key-la)
> 
> Age: 22
> 
> Location: PA, USA
> 
> Profession: Education, Post-Secondary
> 
> Music: Anything with a good beat and not degrading - From Adele to Boyz II Men, Cole Porter to Mika, Nina Simone to The Mamas and The Papas - I do have a soft spot for classical since I used to play the clarinet and violin and I want to start back again!
> 
> Likes: HUGS, Movies, Dancing, Laughing Loudly, Animals, Bubble Baths, Mani / Pedis, Being Feminine, Reading (anything by James Patterson), Painting, Knitting, Dresses and Heels (I wish I could dress like "I Love Lucy" all the time), Cooking (and Eating:happy, HUGS, Entertaining at Home, I love kids but I don't have any (I'm the fun Aunt and I love spoiling my nieces and nephews!), I Love Life and My Curves :smitten: ... and HUGS (It's how I say "Hi"... I can't help it I'm from Alabama!)
> 
> Dislikes: Mean people (Why? Life is too short.), Diet Food (If you're going to eat it might as well taste good), Close-Minded People
> 
> About me: I'm a 22 year old BBW that is so excited to find this site! I never thought that this could exist! I feel like I found a whole new world! I know I sound about five years old, but my family is slim (my mom was a size 10 when she had my brother). Then there's me and my Aunt Bertha (Irony in names). I can't wait to meet new people! Hi y'all!


Hi, and welcome. You look and sound like a real sweetheart. I took violin and clarinet in school, but I couldn't play to save my life. I hope you're enjoying the holidays.


----------



## BellaBelle

Marlayna said:


> Hi, and welcome. You look and sound like a real sweetheart. I took violin and clarinet in school, but I couldn't play to save my life. I hope you're enjoying the holidays.



Hi Marlayna! Thanks, I wasn't a world-class musician, but I did okay . I love the holidays and hate snow. How are the holidays treating you?


----------



## redstangred

hi all. im from chicago, i pm'd a few girls on here saying hi. and ive been looking at pics and readin stuff here. curious that 4 girls i asked ?s of like what state your in? no response so is that how it goes here pm,s no, put it in general for all to see? or mabey my mssgs are not going thru ?


----------



## CastingPearls

redstangred said:


> hi all. im from chicago, i pm'd a few girls on here saying hi. and ive been looking at pics and readin stuff here. curious that 4 girls i asked ?s of like what state your in? no response so is that how it goes here pm,s no, put it in general for all to see? or mabey my mssgs are not going thru ?


Perhaps you need to share more than what state you're in for someone to be comfortable with your asking questions. There's no info in your profile, no avatar, nothing to describe yourself....it would probably help. Also perhaps some of the people you messaged aren't on right now. 

*****

Welcome all new people!!!!


----------



## redstangred

ok u might have a point btw cute face ,eyes and ill stop


----------



## Aust99

Welcome to all the new people....

I've been on hiatus a bit so I'm kinda feeling the need to reintroduce myself... lol


----------



## ataraxia

BellaBelle said:


> Name: Arkela (R-key-la)
> 
> Age: 22
> 
> Location: PA, USA



The Pittsburgh crowd here keeps growing. Welcome.


----------



## BellaBelle

ataraxia said:


> The Pittsburgh crowd here keeps growing. Welcome.



I would have never thought anyone in Pittsburgh would be here! Hi, how are you?


----------



## Miskatonic

I was on here earlier this year but I haven't posted in forever so I might as well reintroduce myself.






Hi, I'm Miskatonic, I'm 28 and I live in MA. 

Likes include computer gaming, art, books about history, forums and making electronic music.

Dislikes include Glee, FOX News, Dane Cook and country music.


----------



## jayduhgr8

Name: Jay
Age: 26
Location: Reno,NV
Profession: Student
Music: Country, 80s, RnB, Rock
Likes: Gaming, Music, Movies, friends, computers
Dislikes: judgmental people, liars, fakes, phonies, and cheats
About me: well above mentions a lot about me. Simple man...doing the lonely single thing. 
picture:


----------



## jakextwo

Name: Ken
Age: 32
Location: London, England/Milan, Italy
Profession: Consultant
Music: hip hop, 80s, Rock
Likes: Soccer, reading, cuisine, socialising with friends
Dislikes: fakes, ignorants, bad manners
About me: Ask and you'll find out! 

View attachment big ken_1.jpg


----------



## Aust99

jakextwo said:


> About me: Ask and you'll find out!



So... tell me about you????


----------



## Marlayna

BellaBelle said:


> Hi Marlayna! Thanks, I wasn't a world-class musician, but I did okay . I love the holidays and hate snow. How are the holidays treating you?


Things are going pretty well, thanks, I'm very blessed... and luckily no snow in NYC!


----------



## dinoflintstone

hello 37 m michigan, single, new to the board


----------



## Brem

Name: David
Age: 22
Location: Michigan
Profession: Internet Marketing
Music: Rock, Metal, Pop, classic rock, a ton more
Likes: Movies, TV, Gaming, art, hanging with family and friends
Dislikes: Ignorance, arrogance, stupidity, judgemental people and so on
About me: Just a dude looking for love I suppose.


----------



## shalls

Hi all I'm a fa from Melbourne!


----------



## moore2me

dinoflintstone said:


> hello 37 m michigan, single, new to the board



Dino, For some reason when I look at your avatar, I get the feeling you are in prison. Is this true? Note - I am not asking for myself, but for the other girls looking for male companionship on this forum.


----------



## JGolf

Name: Jared
Age: 22
Location: Toronto, Ontario, Canada
Profession: Mail Room Clerk
Music: Classic Rock
Likes: Playing golf, listening to music, gaming, hanging out with friends/family
Dislikes: Ignorant people
About me: I've been an FA my whole life. Graduated from college this spring. In high school and college I worked at a department store. Now I work at head office (for the same company) in the mail room, though one day I hope to work in the Finance or Accounting department. Currently single and not ready for a a relationship or anything long term right now. If you want to know anything else, just ask.


----------



## Crystal_C

Name: Crystal
Age: 18
Location: Alabama

Likes: Listening to music (Adelle, The Script, One Republic, Escape the Fate, etc), reading (The Hunger Games, Uglies Series, The Inheritance Cycle, anything by Scott Westerfield), talking (I tend to talk a lot too.), etc.

Dislikes: hmmm. mean people and bullies.

Me ^_^:


----------



## lost_lenore

Brand spankin' new here, thought i'd say hello and introduce myself...

I'm from MI, 36, 5'6, 370 and am an equal opportunity lover, winkwink...nudge nudge. ;]

i'm in a choir, love musicals, sing all the commercials... basically i'm possessed by julie andrews a whole lot of the time. well... her and idina menzel. 

i love water. but not the kind in nature so much as the kind that people make. like pools. and hot tubs. and bathtubs. 

i'm a decent cooker. and an EXCELLENT christmas cookie maker.. (i made truffles this year. from SCRATCH. yea... be impressed.)

those are some random facts about me... there are a ton more... just ask! 

i'm recently out of an 8 year and a 2 year relationship, and would like to meet someone, but... don't feel like i have to. it's a good place to be :happy:

here's moi! i have some nifty green highlights in my hair that you can _kinda_ see in this photo.. 

View attachment phone 283.jpg


----------



## Paul

Welcome Lenore. I look forward to your future posts.



lost_lenore said:


> Brand spankin' new here, thought i'd say hello and introduce myself...
> 
> I'm from MI, 36, 5'6, 370 and am an equal opportunity lover, winkwink...nudge nudge. ;]
> 
> i'm in a choir, love musicals, sing all the commercials... basically i'm possessed by julie andrews a whole lot of the time. well... her and idina menzel.
> 
> i love water. but not the kind in nature so much as the kind that people make. like pools. and hot tubs. and bathtubs.
> 
> i'm a decent cooker. and an EXCELLENT christmas cookie maker.. (i made truffles this year. from SCRATCH. yea... be impressed.)
> 
> those are some random facts about me... there are a ton more... just ask!
> 
> i'm recently out of an 8 year and a 2 year relationship, and would like to meet someone, but... don't feel like i have to. it's a good place to be :happy:
> 
> here's moi! i have some nifty green highlights in my hair that you can _kinda_ see in this photo..


----------



## imfree

lost_lenore said:


> Brand spankin' new here, thought i'd say hello and introduce myself...
> 
> I'm from MI, 36, 5'6, 370 and am an equal opportunity lover, ....snipped...



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Lost_Lenore, you look to be an interesting, well spoken person.


----------



## lost_lenore

Paul said:


> Welcome Lenore. I look forward to your future posts.



Thank you! Me too!! ;]



imfree said:


> Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Lost_Lenore, you look to be an interesting, well spoken person.



Aww, well thank you very much for that. It was very sweet of you to say.. :]

LL :happy:


----------



## Ms34_25_49inches

Hi, my name is Yessica.

I'm from New Jersey and originally from NY. 

I'm 32y/o and 4'11 tall, about 145pounds

I'm goofy and love to laugh...like all kinds of music

i like smart guys, but i hate touchy feely people strangers

i dont know what else to write


----------



## nofxfan4ever10

My name is Tom
Im from New Jersey.
Im and 18 year old fat admirer about 6,2 160 pounds
I like punk rock music.
I love confident ssbbw's


----------



## RockabillyDoll

Hello everyone!!

My name is Laurelei (pronounced Laura-lie). I'm 27, I'll be 28 in 10 days!! I study Graphic Design in Portland, OR. 

I love: good people, good music, good times, pole dancing, and creating awesome things with my sewing machine.
Music: I have the Deftones radio station on Pandora, along with The Andrews Sisters radio on Pandora. Anything in those genres and I love it! I also love rockabilly & some psychobilly music. 

Um...what else should I put here....Oh yea, I love tattoos and piercings! I currently have 7 tattoos, looking forward to getting more!! I have more pierced than just my ears  I adore pin up, retro, and rockabilly styles. I have 3 dogs that I adore and have been a huge inspiration in my life (I make dog clothes and have recently started into refurbishing old vintage suitcases into really fuck-awesome pet beds!) 

I'm just starting into the whole size acceptance movement. I would love to get to meet more people; cool chicks, and great FA's  I'm a really creative person so there are alot of things I want to do and not enough time. As for relationship status; the easiest way to sum it up is I'm a greaser doll looking for my greaser guy 

I'm really looking forward to getting to make new friends here! 
xoxo,
Laurelei 

View attachment me dolled up.jpg


View attachment me pastel pin up.jpg


----------



## Aust99

RockabillyDoll said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> My name is Laurelei (pronounced Laura-lie). I'm 27, I'll be 28 in 10 days!! I study Graphic Design in Portland, OR.
> 
> I love: good people, good music, good times, pole dancing, and creating awesome things with my sewing machine.
> Music: I have the Deftones radio station on Pandora, along with The Andrews Sisters radio on Pandora. Anything in those genres and I love it! I also love rockabilly & some psychobilly music.
> 
> Um...what else should I put here....Oh yea, I love tattoos and piercings! I currently have 7 tattoos, looking forward to getting more!! I have more pierced than just my ears  I adore pin up, retro, and rockabilly styles. I have 3 dogs that I adore and have been a huge inspiration in my life (I make dog clothes and have recently started into refurbishing old vintage suitcases into really fuck-awesome pet beds!)
> 
> I'm just starting into the whole size acceptance movement. I would love to get to meet more people; cool chicks, and great FA's  I'm a really creative person so there are alot of things I want to do and not enough time. As for relationship status; the easiest way to sum it up is I'm a greaser doll looking for my greaser guy
> 
> I'm really looking forward to getting to make new friends here!
> xoxo,
> Laurelei




Welcome!!! I love the rockabilly style... hope you get involved in the fashion forum and show of your clothes... 

There are heaps of people from Portland on here so you should head to their threads...


----------



## ClaudiaReina

Hi! I'm brand new here and would like to introduce myself
I'm 23 year old Hungarian girl who loves her body and her weight and wants to share this acceptance with others. 
I love to live my life to the fullest, love to laugh, have fun, give, eat well, enjoy the sun, make love and so many other things! I read a lot and I like cross-stitching too! Also I can't live without music, my all-time favorite is Queen but I listen to almost anything. 
I hope to have great times here and maybe make friends too!

View attachment Picture 12kicsi.jpg


----------



## BuxomZoe

Name: Zoe
Age: 19
Location: US
Profession: Web Model
Music: Brand New, Bright Eyes, others.
Likes: New clothes, pink hair, food, tattoos, pin up.
Dislikes: Beans, Peas, Ketchup
About me: I am in the process of gaining some weight. In the past year I've unintentionally gained ~50 lbs and now it is fully intentional. 

View attachment Screen shot 2012-01-03 at 11.16.46 PM.jpg


----------



## Megan221

Hi everyone! This is my re-introduction. I was more of a lurker in the past. I was trying to get the feel of the site, and then life smacked me in the face 

Anyway, now onto the important stuff...

Name: Megan
Age: 26
Location: NY
Profession: Student and receptionist
Music: I like almost everything. The mix CDs I have in my car are ridiculous. The same CD will have Hatebreed and Cyndi Lauper on it. 
Likes: My son, reading, a sense of humor, tattoos, piercings, concerts, COACH, cursing, and the color purple. 
Dislikes: liars, sketchiness, deadbeats, being told I'm wrong, and cheeseburgers (weird, right?)
About me: Oh geez, this is just as hard the second time around. Well, first and foremost, I'm a single mom to the most amazing little boy ever. I curse A LOT. I get far too emotional when I watch those SPCA commercials. I have a satirical sense of humor, give awesome advice, yet rarely follow my own. I'm down to earth, hate drama, and love a good debate. I believe that laughter is the best medicine. Last but not least, NOTHING in this world will piss me off more thn someone cutting me off to go 10 miles under the speed limit.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Wow! So many new and amazingly beautiful women joining lately! Welcome ladies.


----------



## luvsumluscious

been a lurker for years, thought i'd finally join and leave comments to my favorite bbw stars. 

Age: 33
Location: Houston TX US
Likes: music, poetry, art, cinema
Dislikes: 
About me: laid back, somewhat creative, i dabble in poetry and drawing. partial to bottom heavy lightskinned AA/bi-racial sistas, yet still acknowledges the beauty in women of all colors and sizes.


----------



## gburg01

Hello. My name is Kay and I have been lurking here for a few months. I have always been turned on by the thought of gaining weight but have only recently begun to gain on purpose. I am up about 30 pounds in the last 6 months and am loving it


----------



## Jeeshcristina

BuxomZoe said:


> Name: Zoe
> Age: 19
> Location: US
> Profession: Web Model
> Music: Brand New, Bright Eyes, others.
> Likes: New clothes, pink hair, food, tattoos, pin up.
> Dislikes: Beans, Peas, Ketchup
> About me: I am in the process of gaining some weight. In the past year I've unintentionally gained ~50 lbs and now it is fully intentional.



This forum needs more bright eyes fans! Welcome!


----------



## metabliss

Name: Cathie

Age: 29 until next month-yikes!

Location: Buffalo, NY

Profession: I work with the developmentally disabled in group home and apartment like settings. I am also a full time business student at a private college. 

Music: I love all kinds of music! I love pop, anything 80's, rap/hiphop, I like some industrial, ebm, rock, whiney emo, screamo, metal (in doses ha!), I can even get down with a country song or two (but not much more than that I like anything with a really good beat or a solid guitar riff or bass line. 

Likes: getting tattooed, school, reading, going to shows, cooking, Adult Swim, animals, Johnny Cash, writing. 

Dislikes: ignorance, narrow mindedness, when people don't use their blinker in a parking lot, hunting/fishing/sports, terrible grammar, when people can't handle my sick sense of humor haha

About me: I am a BIG girly girl who is no longer fighting turning 30 haha. I am obsessed with being tattooed and all things beauty related. What started out as me using makeup to cover my insecurities (ha! I can't imagine those days anymore!), turned out to be something that I love and consider a hobby. I also write a beauty blog for specifically for big girls I am pursing my Associate's in business and hope to run my own business someday. Oh, and I love making new friends so hit me up!! 

picture: I'll post one another time. I feel like I already posted too much! lol


----------



## lottapounds

Hi. :eat2:

I am excited to find so many other fat people and fatty lovers. I am interested in fat as a form of body modification and from a critical perspective (as in academic criticism, not criticism as judgemental and bad, i just like critical theory.) I also like the erotic dimensions of fat and think being fat is a luxurious predicament that should be enjoyed and celebrated. 

I suppose that would make me another brave soldier in the war against obesity, armed with belly laughs and donuts. :happy:


----------



## caclowers

Name: Casey

Age: 30

Location: Michigan/Wisconsin

Occupation: Unemployed (for now). Just finished my degree in Water and Wastewater Treatment/Management. So right now I'm looking fo my new job.

Likes: I've started to read recreationally again. Science. Astronomy (not astrology.) Travel. Science fiction. Cooking. Movies. Crochet. Woodworking. Fishing (I'm not any good... I just like to sit quietly by the water.) Peace & quiet.

Dislikes: Loud people. Inconsiderate people. Very hot/humid weather. Barking dogs. 

View attachment n40402938_31474084_8560.jpg


----------



## caclowers

Another, more recent pic 

View attachment Copy of ryan casey and michael 2.jpg


----------



## caclowers

This is a pic of me on a safari in Tanzania in 2007. The Masaai are amazing! 

View attachment TZ 2007 (35)2.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome, new people!


----------



## Surlysomething

caclowers said:


> Name: Casey
> 
> Age: 30
> 
> Location: Michigan/Wisconsin
> 
> Occupation: Unemployed (for now). Just finished my degree in Water and Wastewater Treatment/Management. So right now I'm looking fo my new job.
> 
> Likes: I've started to read recreationally again. Science. Astronomy (not astrology.) Travel. Science fiction. Cooking. Movies. Crochet. Woodworking. Fishing (I'm not any good... I just like to sit quietly by the water.) Peace & quiet.
> 
> Dislikes: Loud people. Inconsiderate people. Very hot/humid weather. Barking dogs.



Handsome! Welcome to the site!


----------



## caclowers

Surlysomething said:


> Handsome! Welcome to the site!



Thank you kindly! It's very nice to be here!


----------



## AuntHen

caclowers said:


> This is a pic of me on a safari in Tanzania in 2007. The Masaai are amazing!



this is awesome!!


----------



## caclowers

fat9276 said:


> this is awesome!!



That was the best time of my life. And that is not an exaggeration.


----------



## metabliss

Welcome!


----------



## Shao

I'm not new to the community but I've never really been an active member up until now. This is my first step at formally introducing myself to the community and playing a part after being registered for years.

*Name*: Arun (people just usually pronounce it "Aaron" in English - it's easier)
*Age*: 24
*Location*: Toronto, ON
*Profession*: Looking for work; studying Behavioural Science / Applied Therapy at George Brown College
*Music*: Quiet stuff usually - Coldplay, City & Colour, One Republic, but open to almost anything
*Likes*: Food, friends, laughs, deep thought-provoking conversation, logical arguments, positive body-image, confidence, computers, psychology
*Dislikes*: Closed-minded blatant ignorance, discrimination
*About me*: Kind of a tech nerd, loves the human mind and its intricacies, loves the human heart more.
Picture: 

View attachment 297234_535951489814_305300279_1151169_1050265525_n.jpg


View attachment 230855_530482449814_305300279_1070921_5967273_n.jpg


View attachment 44974_518671878294_305300279_929685_2126339_n.jpg


----------



## Alicatt

Name: Ali
Age: 26
Location: West Tennessee, USA
Profession: Student
Music: A little bit of everything
Likes: Music, Art, Video Games, technology and computers, good food, good people, Jagermeister
Dislikes: haters, liars, spiders
About me: I'm here looking to make some friends and find some acceptance.
picture: 

View attachment a3sluo55h4_145581182-2.jpg


View attachment hfxyvbq40m_171471011-2.jpg


View attachment pgzqy445n2_171470904-2.jpg


View attachment kicjj155yq_171470857-2.jpg


----------



## Paul

Welcome....



Alicatt said:


> Name: Ali
> Age: 26
> Location: West Tennessee, USA
> Profession: Student
> Music: A little bit of everything
> Likes: Music, Art, Video Games, technology and computers, good food, good people, Jagermeister
> Dislikes: haters, liars, spiders
> About me: I'm here looking to make some friends and find some acceptance.
> picture:


----------



## imfree

Alicatt said:


> Name: Ali
> Age: 26
> Location: West Tennessee, USA
> Profession: Student
> Music: A little bit of everything
> Likes: Music, Art, Video Games, technology and computers, good food, good people, Jagermeister
> Dislikes: haters, liars, spiders
> About me: I'm here looking to make some friends and find some acceptance.
> picture:



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Neighbor.


----------



## hollikaster

Aaron, from Chicago, 23


----------



## larousse

I've been a member of the board for over a year now but I've never officially introduced myself! I recognize plenty of faces though. Well, hello 


Name: You can call me Larousse
Age: 23
Location: Boston area
Profession: Student
Music: Indie rawk, folk, pop, soul, anything good
Likes: Fun things
Dislikes: Boring things 

View attachment a.jpg


----------



## KHayes666

larousse said:


> I've been a member of the board for over a year now but I've never officially introduced myself! I recognize plenty of faces though. Well, hello
> 
> 
> Name: You can call me Larousse
> Age: 23
> Location: Boston area
> Profession: Student
> Music: Indie rawk, folk, pop, soul, anything good
> Likes: Fun things
> Dislikes: Boring things



Where have I seen you before? ;-) Welcome


----------



## Frenchy

Hi i'm a 31 french male, i love bbw and ssbbw, and those who love 'em.:eat2:


----------



## imaginarydiva21

_well i have posted in this thread a long time ago and some how forgot i was even on this forum after googling somthing i have now found it again and would like to say hey everyone_ :happy:
*
So let me introduce myself again*

*Name: Lauren
Age: 25
Location: London/uk
Profession: Nursery nurse and part time student
Music:any type of music especially 80's and lady ga ga 
Likes: shopping socialising and going out
Dislikes:being bored*


----------



## mathlete

I'm an 18 year old male would-be gainer, but I wouldn't act on it, unless I was in that state of mind for long enough to put on much weight. On average, I'm 9 stone 4 lbs (130 lbs) but varies day to day.


----------



## Baynachu

Hey, so long time viewer, first time poster, 

Age: 23
Occupation: Student-Psychology and History
Likes: Gaming, Reading, wargaming, really bad movies, 
Dislikes: Not much just idiots, and Jocks, plasticheads (superficiality in general) 

Music: metal (all genres, the list is way to long to actually remember) Bad 80's power rock, some forms of indie, electro, musicals, jazz, classical (especially crazy composers like shostakovic) 
About me: 
What else is there really? i am a tabletop gamer, (a special breed of geek) and like to think of myself as a quasi renaissance man. Also a gainer/fa


----------



## SuperBatAquaGreenFlash

Greetings. After having a bit of trouble registering (I'm SuperDuperMan from the chat, by the way, if you were there the last couple of nights), I'm finally here. So, I joined this site because I'm a big guy, myself, and I find BBWs very attractive (I'm not in to weight gain and SSBBWs, though).

As for who I am, I'm 22 and wrapping up college. I love video games, movies, and comic books. I consider myself transhumanist. I hope to meet new friends with similar interests here.


----------



## Lizzie

Name: Lizzie
Age: 33
Location: VA
Profession: Administrative Assistant
Music: Metal, Goth
Likes: Kayaking, violin, hiking, the outdoors, reading
Dislikes: Death, taxes, and that sound people make when they scrape their fingernails down a blackboard.
About me: I've been lurking on this site for awhile, and I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## ChubblyNatasha

Name: Natasha

Age: 22

Location: UK

Profession: Customer Services in Retail.

Hobbies: Reading, gaming, watching rubbish telly and the likes. 

Likes: Yummy food, lovely people, sunshine, Disney, and nice chit chat (hence my appearing here) 

Dislikes: Belly rubs ... << >> of course not. Honestly I'm pretty easy going but if I find anything I'll be sure to update this.

About me: I'm no good at these little bio's. I'm my own special snowflake!


----------



## KHayes666

ChubblyNatasha said:


> Name: Natasha
> 
> Age: 22
> 
> Location: UK
> 
> Profession: Customer Services in Retail.
> 
> Hobbies: Reading, gaming, watching rubbish telly and the likes.
> 
> Likes: Yummy food, lovely people, sunshine, Disney, and nice chit chat (hence my appearing here)
> 
> Dislikes: Belly rubs ... << >> of course not. Honestly I'm pretty easy going but if I find anything I'll be sure to update this.
> 
> About me: I'm no good at these little bio's. I'm my own special snowflake!



Good to see you


----------



## BBWAzrael

Hey all! I'm Azrael. 293lbs of pure awesome! My friends and family watched me battle with borderline anorexia, binges, and self loathing for years just because of what the scale told me. Now, I realize the scale doesn't determine my self worth. The only one who can do that is me! I am fat and proud! :kiss2:


----------



## Jeeshcristina

BBWAzrael said:


> Hey all! I'm Azrael. 293lbs of pure awesome! My friends and family watched me battle with borderline anorexia, binges, and self loathing for years just because of what the scale told me. Now, I realize the scale doesn't determine my self worth. The only one who can do that is me! I am fat and proud! :kiss2:



Fat, proud, and gorgeous! 
Welcome!


----------



## bigbri

Ditto's Jeeshcristina! Thank heavens you have gotten off that terrible merry go round BBWAzreal. You are a beautiful woman and we are honored for you to join.


----------



## Lisagainingfeedee

Hi everyone. 

I'm new to this lifestyle, but I have always been interested in fat and getting fatter. I'm hoping to gain quite a bit, though I guess I'm skinny for this site right now at 144lbs 

~Lisa


----------



## KHayes666

Lisagainingfeedee said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I'm new to this lifestyle, but I have always been interested in fat and getting fatter. I'm hoping to gain quite a bit, though I guess I'm skinny for this site right now at 144lbs
> 
> ~Lisa



if only this was for real lol


----------



## balletguy

Hi all I am Tom im 36..I have not been on here in about a year or more.
I hope to be on here more. I live in MD.

Likes: Nice people, good beer, BBW's, fishing, reading, cooking

Dislikes: Rude people, lots of other things im sure


----------



## imaginarydiva21

balletguy said:


> Hi all I am Tom im 36..I have not been on here in about a year or more.
> I hope to be on here more. I live in MD.
> 
> Likes: Nice people, good beer, BBW's, fishing, reading, cooking
> 
> Dislikes: Rude people, lots of other things im sure



HEY TOM WELCOME X :bounce:


----------



## balletguy

imaginarydiva21 said:


> HEY TOM WELCOME X :bounce:



thanks!


----------



## Linda

balletguy said:


> Hi all I am Tom im 36..I have not been on here in about a year or more.
> I hope to be on here more. I live in MD.
> 
> Likes: Nice people, good beer, BBW's, fishing, reading, cooking
> 
> Dislikes: Rude people, lots of other things im sure





Welcome back Tom!


----------



## BigBubba420

About Me... former in shape guy (raced bmx and motocross, hiked, never liked wearing shirts, made fun of fat people, big ego, etc). I lost my first son at 4 months old about 15 years ago to SIDS. My wife caved and I had to be strong for both of us. Instead of having a breakdown, my body shut down. My super metabolism turned off and I gained weight. 

It's funny, I became like those I used to make fun of. I nearly beat a guy with a lug wrench after my first pool visit since gaining the weight when he pointed out my manoobs (man boobs) and spare tire belly and the 2 girls with him laughed. Thank God my wife had the sense to grab my car keys, she knew I would.

I guess karma finally put me in the other persons shoes and for the last 10 years I have struggled to fight against myself until I finally got it. It's about being happy with who you are, not what society says will make you happy. It's not about cars, money, clothes, etc (although they are nice lol). It's being grateful for every breath you can take and learning to see the beauty in everything around you.

I have to admit, I am STILL fighting with my image of myself but doing a LOT better with it. I have a hard time believing anyone could find me sexy (again basing myself off self image), even though I think women should have curves and find myself flirting with girls that have 'em!
Getting fat has been one of the best things that happened to me. It made me slow down and start actually getting to know people.

So there you have it, my fat story... Hi, I'm David and I'm a BHM!





Not many pics of myself due to my self esteem, but here's a full body after the gym. Sorry for the blur, it was steamy from shower.


----------



## imaginarydiva21

BBWAzrael said:


> Hey all! I'm Azrael. 293lbs of pure awesome! My friends and family watched me battle with borderline anorexia, binges, and self loathing for years just because of what the scale told me. Now, I realize the scale doesn't determine my self worth. The only one who can do that is me! I am fat and proud! :kiss2:


 hey...... have to say loving your style


----------



## Surlysomething

BigBubba420 said:


> About Me... former in shape guy (raced bmx and motocross, hiked, never liked wearing shirts, made fun of fat people, big ego, etc). I lost my first son at 4 months old about 15 years ago to SIDS. My wife caved and I had to be strong for both of us. Instead of having a breakdown, my body shut down. My super metabolism turned off and I gained weight.
> 
> It's funny, I became like those I used to make fun of. I nearly beat a guy with a lug wrench after my first pool visit since gaining the weight when he pointed out my manoobs (man boobs) and spare tire belly and the 2 girls with him laughed. Thank God my wife had the sense to grab my car keys, she knew I would.
> 
> I guess karma finally put me in the other persons shoes and for the last 10 years I have struggled to fight against myself until I finally got it. It's about being happy with who you are, not what society says will make you happy. It's not about cars, money, clothes, etc (although they are nice lol). It's being grateful for every breath you can take and learning to see the beauty in everything around you.
> 
> I have to admit, I am STILL fighting with my image of myself but doing a LOT better with it. I have a hard time believing anyone could find me sexy (again basing myself off self image), even though I think women should have curves and find myself flirting with girls that have 'em!
> Getting fat has been one of the best things that happened to me. It made me slow down and start actually getting to know people.
> 
> So there you have it, my fat story... Hi, I'm David and I'm a BHM!
> 
> 
> Not many pics of myself due to my self esteem, but here's a full body after the gym. Sorry for the blur, it was steamy from shower.



Welcome to the site! I hope this place helps improve your self esteem. Life sure is more than having six pack abs.


----------



## imfree

BigBubba420 said:


> About Me... former in shape guy... snipped...



Welcome to Dimensions Forums. Thank you very much for sharing your story, it says a lot!


----------



## bigpapi4u

Name: kelvin

Age: 28

Location: puerto rico

Music: i love all kinds of music but right now dubstep

Likes: bacon,velvet cake,computers,celphones,the beach,movies,make new friends 

Dislikes:fake people,dishonesty, selfishness,and when people judge someone without knowing them

http://db.tt/gyvddLSI


----------



## Surlysomething

bigpapi4u said:


> Name: kelvin
> 
> Age: 28
> 
> Location: puerto rico
> 
> Music: i love all kinds of music but right now dubstep
> 
> Likes: bacon,velvet cake,computers,celphones,the beach,movies,make new friends
> 
> Dislikes:fake people,dishonesty, selfishness,and when people judge someone without knowing them
> 
> http://db.tt/gyvddLSI


 
Welcome to the site! Cute cute cute!


----------



## sonyb

let me introduce myself again?I'm a male 37 years old now, for the past 8 years now I've been inactive, not looking at BBW & ssbbw and community, I've been so busy not had any time for me. And taking care of everybody else needs, but I realize I have to accept myself what I'm attracted to, I can't help what I like, for the past eight years I've been seeing a therapist of all the hurting in my life. He'd been teaching me like all kind girls thin, fat, large, average and look inside the person and get to know them, but since all this years I can't help that I really truly love large ladies, the bigger they are, the more attractive I am towards them, I can't help what I like, I need some feedback. Last night I talked to a friend from the warm line and she's a big beautiful women, she feels truly that your mom and therapists is looking the wrong way for me Towards large ladies. I want to be loved in my life and have a long relationship with the woman.that is a very large woman, I've been trying to look in real life but no luck I tried the Internet dating site but no luck. I'm kind person I don't drink don't take street drugs or smoke. I'm a kind and caring individual bar scenes are not for me.


----------



## Linda

bigpapi4u said:


> Name: kelvin
> 
> Age: 28
> 
> Location: puerto rico
> 
> Music: i love all kinds of music but right now dubstep
> 
> Likes: bacon,velvet cake,computers,celphones,the beach,movies,make new friends
> 
> Dislikes:fake people,dishonesty, selfishness,and when people judge someone without knowing them
> 
> http://db.tt/gyvddLSI





Welcome to Dims! Umm did you bring any bacon with you? lol


----------



## bigpapi4u

Linda said:


> Welcome to Dims! Umm did you bring any bacon with you? lol



I wish I had some lol


----------



## velouria

Hi everyone.

I'm 36 from Iowa. Have been a bigger girl for as long as I remember. Still have issues with being me but am working dang hard to love all of me...is it odd that I find curvy girls hot but myself I'm hard on? Anyway....hope to have a great time at Dims!

Vel


----------



## Marlayna

velouria said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I'm 36 from Iowa. Have been a bigger girl for as long as I remember. Still have issues with being me but am working dang hard to love all of me...is it odd that I find curvy girls hot but myself I'm hard on? Anyway....hope to have a great time at Dims!
> 
> Vel


Hi and welcome! I have the same problem, I can find other fatties cute and sexy, but I have shame issues when it comes to myself.
I guess it was the way I was raised or something.
Anyway, Dimensions has helped me appreciate my attractiveness, and that's a very good thing. We're allowed to love ourselves and feel pretty, and for that I'm eternally grateful.


----------



## Jenella

Haven't been on the site in like 2 years.. I had computer problems and ended up totally forgetting about the site until someone PM'ed me.. I guess its time to re-introduce myself. (Hi *Chris*! If you read this.)

*Name:* Jennifer
*Age:* 23
*Profession:* Student!! In the last 2 years, I've returned back to college and I am majoring in Accounting and Network Technology. My parents are getting worse. But, I realized I have to think about myself first for once. Still unemployed.
*Music:* Country or Classic Rock 
*Likes:* Music, Reading, School, Family,my boyfriend:wubu:, Strawberries&#9829; Games, Learning, &#9829;NCIS (huge NCIS fan!)!!:smitten: Making friends!
*Dislikes:* Coldness, Polka music, fake people, liars, My ex,

*About me:* I'm still a bit shy and I still love helping others.. but now, I have more confidence in myself and who I am. I love singing but suck at it (although my bf loves it). I enjoy chatting with others, especially my favorite uncle!

Most recent photo! 

View attachment 3.12.12.2.jpg


----------



## balletguy

Jenella said:


> Haven't been on the site in like 2 years.. I had computer problems and ended up totally forgetting about the site until someone PM'ed me.. I guess its time to re-introduce myself. (Hi *Chris*! If you read this.)
> 
> *Name:* Jennifer
> *Age:* 23
> *Profession:* Student!! In the last 2 years, I've returned back to college and I am majoring in Accounting and Network Technology. My parents are getting worse. But, I realized I have to think about myself first for once. Still unemployed.
> *Music:* Country or Classic Rock
> *Likes:* Music, Reading, School, Family,my boyfriend:wubu:, Strawberries&#9829; Games, Learning, &#9829;NCIS (huge NCIS fan!)!!:smitten: Making friends!
> *Dislikes:* Coldness, Polka music, fake people, liars, My ex,
> 
> *About me:* I'm still a bit shy and I still love helping others.. but now, I have more confidence in myself and who I am. I love singing but suck at it (although my bf loves it). I enjoy chatting with others, especially my favorite uncle!
> 
> Most recent photo!





Hi...welcome to the site or welcome back


----------



## ConnieLynn

Welcome new folks and those stepping out of the shadows. Jump right in.


----------



## Danniel.Vincent

hi everybody,

i hope this forum is still active, unfortunately i found it quite late!

well what to say about me, perhaps some stats 

Name: Danniel
Age: 24
Location: Munich, Germany
Profession: Working for television
Music: German electro like psyk, makaam, catz'n dogz and many other dj's hanging out in clubs here
Likes: the beauty of big woman
-------SINGLE-------


don't mind to ask me for more! i would really appreciate to get in contact to some people in here!

much love from germany!
:smitten:


----------



## johnruns91

whats up, my names John, im from Sudbury Ontario, and i love being athletic , i like to laugh and make those around me smile...life right now is very good


----------



## Linda

Welcome to Dims!


----------



## MissAshley

Welcome new members! I'm Ashley.


----------



## Bouffee

This is me!. Live in San francisco. Love my Xbox a little too much. And cheeseburgers. hit me up i love chit chatting  Also not sure if this is working. Im new here haha OBVI


----------



## MRdobolina

hi 37yr old big male out of philly


----------



## Nordiques

Hey guys, I joined a while ago, but I haven't been too active. The other day, I had a discussion with a friend about a comment he made in regards to a girl he liked and how she wasn't "fat like the others" at his college. I explained that in the same way he may prefer brunettes, but wouldn't say "oh, good thing she's not blonde like the others," it's just so unfair to judge girls on an initial impression (or misconception) when everyone has so much to offer. We had a really productive discussion about size celebration (it goes beyond acceptance), and my preference for the very girls he was discriminating against. It all reminded me of this site, so here I am...

Name: Nordiques works for now (I'm a guy, by the way)
Age: So close to 19
Location: Somewhere between Boston and Providence
Occupation: Full-time student
Music: New wave/80s
Interests: Spending time with great people, peer mentoring, accounting (so interesting, I know ), sports (mostly all different disciplines of auto racing as well as ice hockey...name should give it away)


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome new people!!!


----------



## sarahyourprincess

Name: Sarah

Age: Aren't you never supposed to ask a lady this? (late 20s)

Location: Canada

Profession: Nurse

Hobbies: Reading, computer games, watching too much tv

Likes: Chatting, good friends, books, warcraft, clothes 

Dislikes: lies

About me: Hummm married, working too much, I love to travel, to read and write, I play way too many computer games


----------



## polsupah

Another new member here.  Female, interested in music and writing and horror stories. Dislike people with closed minds. I hope to make some contributions to the site soon 

Minor question on how to post a story, though, I'm a little confused. Are we supposed to post it directly in to the recent aditions forum or do we send it in for review somewhere else? Or is sending it in only for if we want it on the main story list?


----------



## Tad

sarahyourprincess said:


> Name: Sarah
> 
> Location: Canada
> 
> Likes: Chatting, good friends, books, warcraft, clothes
> 
> About me: Hummm married, working too much, I love to travel, to read and write, I play way too many computer games



Always happy to see more canadians, more warcraft players, and more readers join the board--so triple welcome!



polsupah said:


> Minor question on how to post a story, though, I'm a little confused. Are we supposed to post it directly in to the recent aditions forum or do we send it in for review somewhere else? Or is sending it in only for if we want it on the main story list?



First: great to see another writer join! 

As for your question: Just post it directly to the new additions board. Somewhere there are some guidelines on formatting, but if you can't find them, it is too confusing, or whatever, a mod will probably come along and format it for you in due course.

Do make sure to read the rulesbefore posting though--there are not a ton of rules, but they are rules, not suggestions.


----------



## misspenguin

Name: Susan
Location: Wenatchee
Age: 24
Sexual Orientation: Straight
Occupation: Student
Music: Linkin Park, BIGBANG
Height: 5'10
Weight: 366.4


I like to read. A few of my favorite authors are Dean Koontz, James Patterson and Stephen King.

I was born and raised here in Wenatchee and I live with my mom. We may be moving to Spokane soon. I have a hard time making friends because I am really shy. If/when we move to Spokane I plan to go to Spokane Falls Community College. I am a bit nervous.

I have a thing for East/Southeast Asian guys..



:bounce:


----------



## lauren4bbw

hi everyone

i'm lauren, age 29, from the essex in the uk.

Am loving this forum from everything i've read, just what i've been looking for for ages.

i hope to put some pics up of me soon, when ive found some courage lol.

ask me anything you want, as not sure really what i should put haa haa

x x x x


----------



## biggblk74

hey wut up ....


Name: Joe a.Ka "Big Joe or Big Lev
Age: 30
Location: Richmond, Va
Profession: youth counselor
Music: Rap, hip-hop, r&b
Likes: old skool cars, Football and of course the ladies 
Dislikes: people who aren't funny
About me: im kind and loyal to a fault. I've been described as a "Big Teddy Bear"


----------



## greghaj77

My name is Greg I'm 22 and from ny. I was a college athlete for 4 years and I am glad to be done with exercising lol


----------



## user 75587

Hello,

My name is V I'm 20 from UK and I'm a wanna be gainer. Hahah, nice to meet you all~


----------



## balletguy

Welcome new folks!


----------



## Nenona

Well...apparently I've had this account for a while.

But this is my first time really going on it.

I'm 23, nerdy, atheist, and live in the bible belt.
I'm active on the twitter and I'm always on AIM, so if you're interested in discussion I'm always looking for new people to talk random with.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Wilkomen! ^_^ Have a complimentary fruit basket.


----------



## Iluvdafat

I have been watching this board for a long time now. Some of my favourites have been SexyMic, CurvyDreamer, SupathickMami, LargeNLovely and a heap of others whose names I have forgotten. It's a fun board to watch. Long may it continue.


----------



## curlyrachel

so, here's my first post. my name is rachel. i'm about to be 37 and i live in texas. i work as a barista for a popular coffee chain. love my job, love getting to know people and really love making them laugh, especially if they are not having the best day.

i've been a big girl since puberty...and only very recently am learning that's not a bad thing. i'm working on accepting and loving my body and combating all the lies this world tells us about what is beautiful.

i thought coming here i might meet some like-minded individuals and make some friends.

i look forward to getting to know you!


----------



## Becca

Name: Becca
Age: 20
Location: Oregon
Music: I love it all
Likes: Choir, Reading, Dancing, Animals, History, Humor
Dislikes: Anything sweet for breakfast, People who bully others


----------



## biggblk74

Hey I hate sweets for breakfast too..... small world ,,, LOL


----------



## HayleeRose

Becca said:


> Name: Becca
> Age: 20
> Location: Oregon
> Music: I love it all
> Likes: Choir, Reading, Dancing, Animals, History, Humor
> Dislikes: Anything sweet for breakfast, People who bully others



Yay, another oregonian, welcome!


----------



## MrSensible

*Name:* Sean

*Age:* 26

*Location: * Alabama

*Profession:* Student, and also working on a self-sufficiency project with my two close friends/roommates

*Music:* Metal, progressive rock, classic rock, video game music (Yes, I am *that* nerdy), certain alternative (radiohead, blur, etc) and really, just anything with a good melody, rhythm, and meaning behind it. I'm pretty open-minded about my music tastes, for the most part.

*Likes:* I'll get the obligatory stuff out of the way and say that I like friendly, open-minded people (who doesn't)? Interest wise, as the "video game music" thing implies, I love gaming, and have been doing it since I was 5 (21 years). Online gaming is somewhat of a hobby of mine, these days. Aside from that, I've been playing guitar for about 11 years, so that's something I really enjoy - it's a great stress reliever. I also enjoy intelligent conversation (always been one who'd rather have a "boring" talk at a party, than anything else hehe).

*Dislikes:* Take my first sentence in the likes, reverse it, and that should signify which people I don't tend to get along with hehe. I've always been an accepting person, so I can't stand mean-spirited, ignorant people (homophobes, racists, bullies, etc). 

*About me:* Well, I'm completely new to this corner of the internet. To be honest, until just a few days ago, I would have never guessed a place like this existed. I mean, I've been aware of BBW admirer websites for quite some time, but I had never seen or heard about a place for men like us - I guess I didn't look hard enough . To stumble on dimensions was a pleasant surprise, to say the least.

As for me, I've been an overweight guy for the majority of my life, and as shameful as it is to admit it, I've never "worn" it particularly well. School was a difficult time for me (especially jr. high and high school), and it took a pretty big toll on my life and my self image in general. Luckily, I had great friends and a supportive family, so I got through it well enough. It's something that I still carry with me to some extent, but I've definitely managed to "heal" a bit over the years. As the saying goes, "it gets better after high school", and that's certainly true for me.

Relationship wise, I'm single, and to be brutally honest, I haven't had a whole lot of relationship experience yet. It's kind of due to being somewhat of a loner/recluse type, while also living in a place that has a substantially different ideology from myself. Not to knock the south or anyone that loves it here in Alabama (I've actually lived here almost my entire life), but it's difficult for me to find like-minded people in my area. Being a heavyset, agnostic, gaming, guitar playing, metalhead aren't exactly sought after attributes around here heh.

As far as character traits go, I guess you could say I'm a sensitive type, and I'd like to think I'm very perceptive as well. I'm pretty good at picking up on cues and noticing if something is bothering someone. I'm also a hopeless romantic of sorts (yes, it's a really corny, overly-used cliché, but it gets the point across lol). Romance is one of the few really important things that I've never had the chance to fully experience. It's one of those seemingly necessary parts of life that constantly nags at you, day in and day out, when it's not there. Now, don't get me wrong, I'm not going to say that I believe in fairytale romance, or even the concept of "true love", but there certainly seems to be an apparent "void" in your life when you're alone; at least that's the case for me. My friends have been the best I could have ever asked for, and they're really more like brothers now than anything, but friendship only goes so far. I think most of us need that intimacy that can only come from a significant other, and that's what I'm hoping to find one of these days.

Aside from the corny, hallmark-ish stuff, I'm also usually pretty light-hearted. I'd say I've got a good sense of humor (although it may be a tad too "R-rated" for some at times) and like spending time with friends. I'm more of a "loner on the surface, social butterfly on the inside" type. It just helps to be around the right people.

I also have a temper when it comes to anything electronic. I love computers, but man, nothing fills the rage meter more than having to troubleshoot them when something messes up haha. I'm really not that bad though.

I think that's enough of a wall-o-text for one post. I got a "tad' carried away.

Looking forward to meeting all of you here on Dimensions 

Edit: Completely off-topic here, but can anyone tell me how to add a signature? I can't see an option for it anywhere in the user CP.


*Picture:* I'm seriously not as lethargic as I look in this pic, I just really hate taking them  -


----------



## Tad

MrSensible said:


> I think that's enough of a wall-o-text for one post. I got a "tad' carried away.



Hey, I didn't carry anyone away!  

But welcome, Mr. Sensible, hope you enjoy it around here!


----------



## Ample Pie

Big welcome to everyone.

Also, I love how you've become a regular greeter, Tad!


----------



## Surlysomething

MrSensible said:


> *Name:* Sean
> 
> *Age:* 26
> 
> *Location: *Alabama


 
Welcome to the site. Quite the comprehensive intro!


----------



## MrSensible

Ample Pie said:


> Big welcome to everyone.
> 
> Also, I love how you've become a regular greeter, Tad!





Surlysomething said:


> Welcome to the site. Quite the comprehensive intro!





Tad said:


> Hey, I didn't carry anyone away!
> 
> But welcome, Mr. Sensible, hope you enjoy it around here!



Ha, accidental puns are the best .


Thanks for the welcomes, glad to finally be here


----------



## ashes3310

Hi Everyone! 

I just joined Dimensions yesterday after stumbling upon this site. I am a BBW who has gained 40 pounds since june2011 after being in a terrible car accident. I was not small before the accident -about 225 at the time which is normal and very comfortable for me. Now that I am almost recovered I am getting to know this new body and it has it's ups and downs.

I am 5'2" brown highlighted hair, hazel eyes, and lots of fun (in my humble opinion!). It is great to have found this community. I just got out of a on and off again 11 year relationship which I chose to end. The attitudes and beliefs of the people on this site are inspiring to say the least!

I look forward to meeting some new friends here!


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome all new people!!!


----------



## imfree

Welcome to Dimensions Forums, new Guys!:happy:


----------



## ashes3310

Thanks for the "welcomes"!


----------



## AshyDangerously

Name: Ash

Age: 21. 

Location: Canada. 

Profession: I really don't have one at the moment. I kind of just go from pointless job to pointless job. However I plan on enrolling in Fashion and Design school soon, so I can start making bombshell clothing and lingerie for plus sizes. 

Music: I love psychobilly, horror pop, some punk and anti folk as well. 

Likes: I love love love cats. (If you've ever seen the video on youtube for e- harmony with the girl that cries because she loves cats so much, thats pretty much me.) I love horror/zombie/slasher movies, chocolate, wine, fat acceptance, nail polish, body mods. 

Dislikes: The town I currently live in, dry air, bugs of any kind, the list goes on, haha.

About me: I've been married for a year, to an awesome guy. 
I'm trying to figure out what I'm doing with my life and whom I am basically. I'm a bbw, 5'3.5 and about 300 lbs. I've always been fat, and I've really never had a problem with it for the most part. 
I have tattoos and piercings. 
I have one super cute black cat named Dexter, whose basically a big jerk. I'm hoping to meet some interesting people. 





Thats me. 





The husband and I.


----------



## Surlysomething

AshyDangerously said:


> Name: Ash
> 
> Age: 21.
> 
> Location: Canada.




Welcome to the site! Vancouver here. *waves* :bow:


----------



## AshyDangerously

Surlysomething said:


> Welcome to the site! Vancouver here. *waves* :bow:



Awe! I used to live in Vancouver for a bit, Nanamio as well!


----------



## Frozzen1990

Name: Frozzen1990
Age: 22
Location: Germany
Profession: Student
Music: Everything you could listen to but my favorite music is rock/metal
Likes: Movies, eating, reading, ride motorbike.
Dislikes: thin men ...
About me: I'm a 22 year old man, want to get fatter, looking for a female feeder


----------



## pepsicola93

*Name:* Melissa

*Age:* 19

*Location:* Texas

*Profession:* Student

*Music:* I'll listen to pretty much anything, not a huge fan of rap or screamo though. I_ love _music. I play (tenor) sax in the band at my university, and I also know how to play guitar.

*Likes:* lollipops, animals, music, trucks, reading, summer, comedy, cooking, being outdoors, (and BHMs lol)

*Dislikes:* people who are serious all the time, caterpillars (absolutely terrified of them!!), when it rains and my hairs gets all frizzy...>.<, and apples

*About me:*
I'm Melissa, I'm an FFA, and this is the first time I've ever told anyone that! I'm pretty shy and introductions aren't my thing, but I promise I'm way more interesting than I seem in this post.  
I realized I don't have many pictures of me on my computer, but here ya go:


----------



## RichardDS

Hello to all, I came accross the forum and thought hey I fit that category.
I work and live in Milwaukee, WI and have a home in Pound, WI
Hope to meet some new friends here.

Name: Richard most people call me Rich

Age 45

Profession Auto Parts

Music; I listen to just about everything but RAP, I lean towards Classic Rock

Likes; Old Cars, Computers, Home Improvement, My Cat and Thunderstorms

About me: I am a very quiet and laid back, It takes alot to rattle me. I find myself single again, I have never been married and have no children but I do like them. I work in the auto parts industry now but prior to that I owned a small business in the legal field as a process server, repo man and skip tracer. I am now long out of that and semi happy the only thing I need to complete the picture is a good woman


----------



## Surlysomething

pepsicola93 said:


> *Name:* Melissa
> 
> *Age:* 19
> 
> *Location:* Texas
> 
> *Profession:* Student
> 
> *Music:* I'll listen to pretty much anything, not a huge fan of rap or screamo though. I_ love _music. I play (tenor) sax in the band at my university, and I also know how to play guitar.
> 
> *Likes:* lollipops, animals, music, trucks, reading, summer, comedy, cooking, being outdoors, (and BHMs lol)
> 
> *Dislikes:* people who are serious all the time, caterpillars (absolutely terrified of them!!), when it rains and my hairs gets all frizzy...>.<, and apples
> 
> *About me:*
> I'm Melissa, I'm an FFA, and this is the first time I've ever told anyone that! I'm pretty shy and introductions aren't my thing, but I promise I'm way more interesting than I seem in this post.
> I realized I don't have many pictures of me on my computer, but here ya go:



Welcome to the site! We have a whole section dedicated to BHM's and FFA's. You should check it out...we're a good group of peeps!


----------



## pepsicola93

Surlysomething said:


> Welcome to the site! We have a whole section dedicated to BHM's and FFA's. You should check it out...we're a good group of peeps!



Thanks! I'll check that out


----------



## willowmoon

RichardDS said:


> Hello to all, I came accross the forum and thought hey I fit that category.
> I work and live in Milwaukee, WI and have a home in Pound, WI
> Hope to meet some new friends here.
> 
> Name: Richard most people call me Rich
> 
> Age 45
> 
> Profession Auto Parts
> 
> Music; I listen to just about everything but RAP, I lean towards Classic Rock
> 
> Likes; Old Cars, Computers, Home Improvement, My Cat and Thunderstorms
> 
> About me: I am a very quiet and laid back, It takes alot to rattle me. I find myself single again, I have never been married and have no children but I do like them. I work in the auto parts industry now but prior to that I owned a small business in the legal field as a process server, repo man and skip tracer. I am now long out of that and semi happy the only thing I need to complete the picture is a good woman



Good to see another Wisconsinite here on the boards! Welcome!


----------



## BettieRocker

Hi Guys!! I'm new to dimensions.. some might recognize me hehe. but all the same... doing my introduction.. because all in all im still a massive single lady


----------



## littlefairywren

A friendly wave and big hello to our newest members


----------



## Mitchapalooza

Hey Bettie welcome! Hope you find us helpful. I do lol


----------



## Mitchapalooza

I'm from oklahoma! And did not get blown away by the recent tornadoes. I'm dying to find other Okies so feel free to hit me up so far I have only have only found 5 lol Okies unite!


----------



## FrankieDaFeeder

Hi! I'm Frank, and I'm in my mid 20s. I've been struggling with my preference for larger women for years, but have finally decided to embrace it.


----------



## CharlesCarmichael

*Name:* Charlie [Carmichael is not my real surname...]

*Age:* 20

*Location:* UK

*Profession:* Student

*Music:* Mostly Indie/Rock/Pop, that kind of thing. I avoid Dance/Trance/Rap as best I can...

*Likes: *Reading, writing, drawing, artsy stuff. I do game a fair bit. I enjoy TV too, I watch an absurd amount of American shows, especially as I'm in the UK! And just generally having a laugh and having a good fun conversation.

*Dislikes:* Serious people, the music listed above, narrow minds and reality TV.

*About me:* That pretty much sums me up, really. Currently at University doing a Physics degree [stupidly]. I felt like branching out into the communities and meeting new and like minded people, so here I am.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Welcome aboard all!


----------



## Gemini_Dreamz

*Age:* 25yrs

*Location:* *Midwest*

*Profession:* *Actress/Model

*Likes:* *Stand-up comedy, a good movie, going out to eat

*Dislikes:* *Bad hygiene, Attention Whores, disrespectful people

*About Me:* *5'4"/266lbs/44j cup
I'm super chill. I love to be spoiled (mostly with food) after a long work day. *I'm an exhibitionist but don't tell anyone I told you, LOL. I love animals. No kids just a doggie. *I dream of Dodge muscle cars. *"I draw naked people" ...in my Sixth Sense voice. *And as you can tell I'm goofy! *I'm here to meet new people...NOT here to date. *Just want to enjoy the community made for people that look like me.*


----------



## Gary the Snail

Age: Meow

Location: Meow, meow. (Bikini Bottom)

Profession: Meow, meow meow Meow! (pet of SpongeBob)

Dislikes: MEOW MEOW!!!! (Tartar Sauce!!!!)

About me: meow, meow, meow meow meow meow, meow meow, meow. Meow, meow, meow, meow meow meow meow meow.


----------



## Marlayna

Gary the Snail said:


> Age: Meow
> 
> Location: Meow, meow. (Bikini Bottom)
> 
> Profession: Meow, meow meow Meow! (pet of SpongeBob)
> 
> Dislikes: MEOW MEOW!!!! (Tartar Sauce!!!!)
> 
> About me: meow, meow, meow meow meow meow, meow meow, meow. Meow, meow, meow, meow meow meow meow meow.


Gary the Snail, I think your cat is using your comp.


----------



## thomaswolf

Age: 29yrs

Location: philly area

Profession: self employed

im 5 11 right around 350


----------



## LaylaBlue2012

Name: LaylaBlue
Age: 39
Location: Florida
Profession: BBW Model 
Music: All types...whatever my mood is...
Likes: Sex, Great Smelling Man, Hanging out with friends
Dislikes: Drama, Pushy People
About me: I very easy going and love to have fun. I usually can be found hanging out with my special someone or with my kids. I try to tell it like it is...


----------



## analikesyourface

Baynachu said:


> Hey, so long time viewer, first time poster,
> 
> Age: 23
> Occupation: Student-Psychology and History
> Likes: Gaming, Reading, wargaming, really bad movies,
> Dislikes: Not much just idiots, and Jocks, plasticheads (superficiality in general)
> 
> Music: metal (all genres, the list is way to long to actually remember) Bad 80's power rock, some forms of indie, electro, musicals, jazz, classical (especially crazy composers like shostakovic)
> About me:
> What else is there really? i am a tabletop gamer, (a special breed of geek) and like to think of myself as a quasi renaissance man. Also a gainer/fa



You sound really awesome ^_^


----------



## Mishty

pepsicola93 said:


> *Name:* Melissa
> 
> *Age:* 19
> 
> *Location:* Texas
> 
> *Profession:* Student
> 
> *Music:* I'll listen to pretty much anything, not a huge fan of rap or screamo though. I_ love _music. I play (tenor) sax in the band at my university, and I also know how to play guitar.
> 
> *Likes:* lollipops, animals, music, trucks, reading, summer, comedy, cooking, being outdoors, (and BHMs lol)
> 
> *Dislikes:* people who are serious all the time, caterpillars (absolutely terrified of them!!), when it rains and my hairs gets all frizzy...>.<, and apples
> 
> *About me:*
> I'm Melissa, I'm an FFA, and this is the first time I've ever told anyone that! I'm pretty shy and introductions aren't my thing, but I promise I'm way more interesting than I seem in this post.
> I realized I don't have many pictures of me on my computer, but here ya go:



You're so adorable,even if you don't like apples. :happy:
Welcome!


----------



## pepsicola93

:happy:
Thanks!


----------



## Aqua

Hi  Took a while to get on this forum with all the restrictions in place, but it was totally worth the effort!

Name: Alexandra
Age: 27
Location: Southern California
Profession: Unemployed

Music: Literally everything. My favorites are the Beatles, Pink Floyd, DMB, Mumford & Sons, Nero, Deadmau5, Modest Mouse, The Shins.. the list goes on

Likes: Reading books by Stephen King, James Patterson, Dan Brown, Dean Koontz. Playing computer games, editing short films/music videos. I used to be really into sports and hiking but I haven't done that in a while :/

Dislikes: Pretty much my main dislike is mean or rude people. I think everyone is entitled to do what makes them happy and none of their choices bother me one bit, except when it hurts another person. Oh any animal abuse.. that get's my blood boiling.

About me: I love traveling and meeting new people. I lived in Rome for a year and absolutely loved every minute of it. I was born in London but have lived in the US since I was 4. I graduated from UCSD with a Psychology degree and always thought I wanted to be a therapist. But after working in a group home for a while I started to think I wasn't so sure about that choice. Now I'm kind of in limbo as to what my life goals are.

Here is a pic of me from Burning Man last year. I'm the one on the far left


----------



## curlsandcurves

Name: curlsandcurves 

Age: 33

Location: Somewhere in the Southwest

Profession: Full-time wife and homeschool mama

Music: Mostly Christian and country, and everything we dance to in Zumba 

Likes: Hanging with wonderful hubby of 13 years and my two beautiful children, traveling, working out (I know, right? LOL), cooking, reading, game nights, cookouts, camping, anything and everything active

Dislikes: Anything that isn't happy or helpful

About me: Happily married mama, Christian, conservative, reluctant BBW.  I carry 310 lbs on my 5'11" frame, down from my highest of 355+. I am on a mission to become healthy and fit. I am addicted to aerobics classes, and I love to workout, which is a constant battle with the fact that I LOVE to cook and eat. :eat2: I have the best husband and kids in the world. I am married to a man who loves every inch of me, a man who has always made me feel sexy. My weight has never really kept me from doing anything. I "carry it well", whatever that means.  Back in college, when I was 250ish, I had people tell me I should model.  (I looked at them like there crazy!) Heck, I just completed my first 5K recently! I don't want to be obese, but I also want to be comfortable in my current body. Again, a constant battle. I recently found this forum, and I love seeing how confident other big girls are. I give kudos to you ladies who rock a bikini. It's a dream of mine to wear one, but I do not have the cajones to show off this body to the world!  Anyway, hello to you all, I look forward to getting to know you.


----------



## imfree

Welcome to Dimensions Forums, new Guys!


----------



## KHayes666

LaylaBlue2012 said:


> Name: LaylaBlue
> Age: 39
> Location: Florida
> Profession: BBW Model
> Music: All types...whatever my mood is...
> Likes: Sex, Great Smelling Man, Hanging out with friends
> Dislikes: Drama, Pushy People
> About me: I very easy going and love to have fun. I usually can be found hanging out with my special someone or with my kids. I try to tell it like it is...



VERY nice to meet you


----------



## sexystuff

Hey Guys, 

Nice to meet you all 

Here's me: 
Name: Bambi
Age: 25
Location: Australia
Profession: By day i work in the television industry, by night i'm a sexy BBW model / movie star  
Likes: Sex, food, family, friends, art, music, sunshine etc
Dislikes: bad people

About me:

I'm an open minded red-head BBW from Australia. I've always felt sexy and confident no matter what my size is, so i started posting sexy naughty movies on the internet  It's really cool finding there are all these little communities of people dedicated to celebrating bodies like ours instead of shaming them  Plus its just hot to know how many men find me attractive 

I haven't figured out how to attach pictures to a post yet - but when I do, I will post some. I just wanted to say Hi for now. 

Much Love

xoxox

Bambi


----------



## Aust99

Welcome fellow Aussie!!! Hope to see you post often and join in the fun!


----------



## The Fat Man

I've probably introduced myself in this thread before but... well, years go by and things happen. You all know how it goes.

My name is Evan, I'm from south Texas. I'm a mortician, I'm part owner of our family funeral home (something I'm fiercely proud of)... really just looking to put myself back out there in this community following my (mutually agreed upon and completely amicable) divorce from my wife who is still one of my good friends. I've lurked and toyed with this community since junior high school... so easily over fifteen years? Something like that? Wow... that makes me feel old. And slightly weird seeing as I've never had the gumption or the courage to really put myself out there and just freely say "yeah, I really like big girls, this is my thing"... which has always been an odd topic with my soon to be ex, the fact she has a pretty bad self image and is constantly battling her weight and dumping on herself when she's honestly a beautiful wonderful person.

Anyway. Yeah. Lots of stuff going on in my life, trying to keep it all amicable as I don't want to lose a good friend just because we aren't good as husband and wife. So as kind of an affirmation to myself I'm jumping back into the Dimensions community feet first. I want to be an active participant on this board and meet some folks. I love good conversation and meeting new folks so please feel free to PM me. I love answering questions about my job (or just me in general) so fire away.

I love indie rock (Arcade fire, Neutral Milk Hotel, CKY), love tattoos (have several), love good movies and TV (currently blitzing my way through Lost and Mad Men)... so yeah. I'm an open book, good to be back here again. For good this time.


----------



## The Fat Man

pepsicola93 said:


> *Name:* Melissa
> 
> *Age:* 19
> 
> *Location:* Texas
> 
> *Profession:* Student
> 
> *Music:* I'll listen to pretty much anything, not a huge fan of rap or screamo though. I_ love _music. I play (tenor) sax in the band at my university, and I also know how to play guitar.
> 
> *Likes:* lollipops, animals, music, trucks, reading, summer, comedy, cooking, being outdoors, (and BHMs lol)
> 
> *Dislikes:* people who are serious all the time, caterpillars (absolutely terrified of them!!), when it rains and my hairs gets all frizzy...>.<, and apples
> 
> *About me:*
> I'm Melissa, I'm an FFA, and this is the first time I've ever told anyone that! I'm pretty shy and introductions aren't my thing, but I promise I'm way more interesting than I seem in this post.
> I realized I don't have many pictures of me on my computer, but here ya go:



I played tenor in high school and college! Also from Texas. Good on ya' for stepping out of the shadows and posting. If I had that sort of courage at 19 I'd have saved myself a lot of grief. Kudos.


----------



## Shawnababyy

Name: Shawna
Age: 18 & a half
Location: ny
Profession: currently just a camp counselor
Music: indie, alternative, hiphop, soft rock.
Likes: photography, outdoors, chocolate, animals.
Dislikes: cold):
About me: i'm big into cheerleading (competition) it's a huge part of my life. It's a funny concept, i guess, that I am pretty active myself; although i'm into bigger men, lol. but i'm real easy to get along with, i love talking to new people


----------



## Megane

Name: Vince
Age: 18
Location: Germany MV
Profession: Student
Music: only the good music 
Likes: Films, Music, Cars, bbw's
Dislikes: so many
About me: I'm a 18year old I weight now 158,7lbs and I'm 1.68m small.


----------



## melancholy

Name: Tila
Age: 24
Location: Nevada
Profession: Student
Music:Metal, rap, hip hop, deathrock, indie
Likes: internet, computers, programming, eating, cats
Dislikes: Spiders, bugs in general, dumb people, coffee
About me: I am 24, I live in the hot Las Vegas desert, and Im
a large bbw who is almost 300lbs. I love this forum and Im so glad that
I found it. I will attach a picture of me. 

If you really want to talk to me, add me on facebook. Let me know you are from this forum... https://www.facebook.com/lacrimosiaemptiness


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome all new people!!!


----------



## LifeInFL

Name: Travis
Age: 45
Location: FL
Profession: Recent graduate, starting a new career in an allied healthcare field
Music: Mostly jazz but also some 80s rock/pop, movie scores, and a little classical
Likes: My dog, photography, Netflix, walking, classic Trek, coffee shops, and long, rambling conversations
Dislikes: Bigotry
About me: I'm single and going through a major life transition (new career); long-time BBW admirer but reluctant to come out because of close-minded family; fairly liberal politically but not very active about it; agnostic but still enjoy conversations of spiritual topics; happy to have found this forum!
Picture: The blue box tells me I may not post attachments, I guess because I'm a newbie?


----------



## Prince Dyscord

BBWAzrael said:


> Hey all! I'm Azrael. 293lbs of pure awesome! My friends and family watched me battle with borderline anorexia, binges, and self loathing for years just because of what the scale told me. Now, I realize the scale doesn't determine my self worth. The only one who can do that is me! I am fat and proud! :kiss2:



Azrael. I've always loved that name.


----------



## Tprov1322

Hey guys I'm a male 21 years old with a fat fetish


----------



## AlTerego1

Hey all. I've been lurking a bit here, thought I'd finally drop in a post.
I'm 50-something, Married male. My wife is a "Rubenesque" woman who I simply adore, although she doesn't see herself as anything but "fat". I think she's beautiful and as long as she is strong and healthy I don't see anything wrong with her weight. 
So I'm here just to gain some insight and support for helping her overcome the stereotypes.


----------



## Tad

AlTerego1 said:


> Hey all. I've been lurking a bit here, thought I'd finally drop in a post.
> I'm 50-something, Married male. My wife is a "Rubenesque" woman who I simply adore, although she doesn't see herself as anything but "fat". I think she's beautiful and as long as she is strong and healthy I don't see anything wrong with her weight.
> So I'm here just to gain some insight and support for helping her overcome the stereotypes.



Welcome! I hope you find what you are looking for here


----------



## Shotha

I just started coming to this site on a regular basis. I think an introduction thread is a great idea and hope that it leads to me discussing issues with like-minded people.

Name: Frank - also known as Shotha
Age: 59
Location: Palmerston North, North Island, New Zealand
Profession: Computer programmer, Translator, Language teacher and Trade Union worker
Music: Like most kinds, Favourite composer J. S. Bach (I like my music heavy like my men), traditional folkmusic, flamenco, fado
Interests: Languages, Music (play classical guitar), Marine biology
Likes: The diversity that is humankind, left-wing politics
Dislikes: Pachyphobia
About me: I'm gay, I'm a political activist having spent many years campaigning against most forms of discrimination, I want to finish my campaigning life by doing something for fat people and their admirers in NZ. I'm both fat and a fat-admirer, I'm a revolutionary
Would like to hook up with: Fat activists around the world to share ideas and strategies. I can share my experience of fat acceptance in other cultures


----------



## Shotha

Tprov1322 said:


> Hey guys I'm a male 21 years old with a fat fetish



You might be relieved to know that it's not a fetish. A fetish is "a sexual preoccupation with an inanimate object." Fat is living tissue. I hope this realization boosts your self-confidence the way it boosted mine.


----------



## Surlysomething

Shotha said:


> You might be relieved to know that it's not a fetish. A fetish is "a sexual preoccupation with an inanimate object." Fat is living tissue. I hope this realization boosts your self-confidence the way it boosted mine.




From Dictionary.com.

fet·ish&#8194; &#8194;[fet-ish, fee-tish] Show IPA
noun
1. an object regarded with awe as being the embodiment or habitation of a potent spirit or as having magical potency.
2. any object, idea, etc., eliciting unquestioning reverence, respect, or devotion: to make a fetish of high grades.
3. Psychology . any object or nongenital part of the body that causes a habitual erotic response or fixation.


So yes, it can be called a fetish. Some people see it as one, some don't.


----------



## plumplingdumpling

Name: Terri
Age: 54
Location: Southeast PA
Profession: Lab Supv
Music: Very eclectic, from jazz to rock, classical to hiphop
Likes: critters, coffee shops, the water, the mountains, outdoors. I like to travel, even if just a day trip. I appreciate the humorous and kind.
Dislikes: Ignorance, prejudice, the impatient and rude
About me: Recently widowed, learning to be single again. I am generally happy, peaceful, active, and adventurous. to have found this forum!


----------



## imfree

plumplingdumpling said:


> Name: Terri
> Age: 54
> Location: Southeast PA
> Profession: Lab Supv
> Music: Very eclectic, from jazz to rock, classical to hiphop
> Likes: critters, coffee shops, the water, the mountains, outdoors. I like to travel, even if just a day trip. I appreciate the humorous and kind.
> Dislikes: Ignorance, prejudice, the impatient and rude
> About me: Recently widowed, learning to be single again. I am generally happy, peaceful, active, and adventurous. to have found this forum!



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, PlumplingDumpling. I am delighted to welcome a nice, free-thinking, 50-something such as yourself to these forums. You will find a great bunch of people here. Enjoy!


----------



## needgoodname

Hi All!

Mark here.
I'm a round 40 years old. wow.
Live in Colorado, but want to travel all over.
I work in a cube. Fun fun. Boring some, busy some. Doing computer work, 
Likes: food, fun, and wackiness. of course bbw and ssbbw.
Dislikes: meanness and rude people.

Lots more, but want to say hi first. My first post after lurking a long time.


----------



## CastingPearls

Hello new people. Welcome to Dimensions.


----------



## Ayare

Name: Andrew
Age: 29
Location: Queensland, Australia
Profession: Teacher
Music: No
Likes: Reading and writing, video games and movies (scifi-fantasy), bushwalks, riding my bicycle. My wife.
Dislikes: Maggots. They scare me.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Welcome all! Nice to see an influx of over forty folks


----------



## Aust99

Ayare said:


> Name: Andrew
> Age: 29
> Location: Queensland, Australia
> Profession: Teacher
> Music: No
> Likes: Reading and writing, video games and movies (scifi-fantasy), bushwalks, riding my bicycle. My wife.
> Dislikes: Maggots. They scare me.


 

Welcome to another Aussie!!


----------



## needgoodname

ConnieLynn said:


> Welcome all! Nice to see an influx of over forty folks



Thanks very much! Nice to know there are lots of seasoned people here too.  

And welcome to others that are new over the last few days.


----------



## maggosh

Name: R.J.
Age: 20
Location: Brampton, Ontario, Canada
Profession: College student
Likes: Food, BBW and SSBBW, gaming, programming, RPing.
Dislikes: Done-to-death reality shows, waiting, being frustrated.

First time poster, long time lurker.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

maggosh said:


> Name: R.J.
> Age: 20
> Location: Brampton, Ontario, Canada
> Profession: College student
> Likes: Food, BBW and SSBBW, gaming, programming, RPing.
> Dislikes: Done-to-death reality shows, waiting, being frustrated.
> 
> First time poster, long time lurker.



Welcome!! It's always good to have new faces to talk to! I'm also quite irritated by the done to death tv shows. Who would have thought that a show about driving trucks in winter or fishing could bring in so much money?! Blarg!


----------



## ThighGuy86

Hi my name is Colin, I'm 26 years old and live in Kansas. I discovered dimensions magazine homepage years ago, around 2000-01 and read alot of the stories. My whole life i've had a desire to gain weight and in past years my highest weight was around 224, and for the last 4-5 years i've been 185. Well, recently i realized that without trying i had gained up to 200 again , so i've been trying again to see if i can break my old record.

I'm also interested in talking with like-minded folks as i'm surrounded by health nuts/vegetarians so need some support.


----------



## Wheels and the Legman

Gender: Male 
Age: 22(23 < a month)
Location: Victoria, BC, Canada
Likes: Composing music(just released my first album), video games, animals 
Favourite TV shows: Touch, Once upon a time, Family Guy, American Dad
Dislikes: People who care only about outside and not inside, discrimination against the disabled

I have looked at this website for a long time and finally had the courage to post. I have never told anyone until now about my attraction toward bigger women. I hope that talking with people here will eventually help me start to accept myself.


----------



## CorinaJade

Name: Cori
Age: 23
Location: Adelaide, Australia
Profession: Tutor (High School Psychology and English) and occassion Research Assistant for Psych Studies (mostly behavioural psychology). Currently in University studying to be a High School Teacher, but for now, Tutoring helps pay bills... when the work is available.
Likes: Most things geeky, i'm heavily into Sci-Fi and Fantasy and spend a lot of my time reading or watching anime. I also like to cosplay (although that can be difficult considering the usual body shape of anime characters >.<) I also really like cake decorating, but i am still amature at it. I made a companion cube portal cake for my fiance's birthday last year that i was quite proud of. Creative writing is also my thing. I aim to one day have the time to sit down and write a series of short fantasy stories for children ^.^
Dislikes: Horror movies (i'm a wimp). Lasagne (My poor Nonna has a grandchild that doesn't like pasta) and bugs... anything that is creepy or crawly should be kept far out of my line of sight ^.^ 

I've spent a long time not being comfortable with my weight and who i am. But after spending my entire teenage years on diets surrounded by teeny tiny friends, i've finally started to like who i am and be confident within myself ^.^ I love my big body, and i'm happy to have found an entire community full of like-minded people! I lurked around the forums for a few days before deciding it's about time i joined up.

So... Hello out there!


----------



## Aust99

Welcome Cori, I'm a teacher too, in Perth!


----------



## CorinaJade

Thank you for the warm welcome  Good to see a fellow Aussie and teacher ^.^ It's a wonderfully rewarding profession is it not?


----------



## cutiecat

Name: Cat
Age: 22
Location: New Zealand.
Profession: Professional Job Hunter/Student
Music: All of it please.
Likes: Cats. Birthday cake. Baking. Fiona Apple. Buffy the Vampire Slayer. Poptarts. Pussybow blouses.
Dislikes: Men who yell things at me from cars. People without manners. When tap water is warm. The fact that people from other countries call them 'kiwis' & not 'kiwifruit.'


----------



## AcedWonderlic

Good Morning all!

Stumbled onto this site a couple of weeks ago and have been hooked ever since.

Known by MAK
Occupation - Program Director
Interests include Fishing, hunting, water and the outdoors.

Look forward to getting to share some thoughts.


----------



## Linda

AcedWonderlic said:


> Good Morning all!
> 
> Stumbled onto this site a couple of weeks ago and have been hooked ever since.
> 
> Known by MAK
> Occupation - Program Director
> Interests include Fishing, hunting, water and the outdoors.
> 
> Look forward to getting to share some thoughts.





Welcome to Dims.


----------



## becca2012

New to the forum, curvy woman looking to become a regular member!

__________________
Retro Sweet Shop UK


----------



## livelovelaughsmile

Name: Ashley
Age: 24
Location: Bay Area, California
Profession: Non Profit Mental Health
Music: I love a little bit of everything. 
Likes: my dog Bryden, water/the ocean, animals in general, eating, loving my body, laughing and enjoying life
Dislikes: Debbie Downers
About me: I'm a mellow, cool girl who enjoys anything from opera to video games. I love to chat and learn more about anything


----------



## wilndorf

Hi All-

I thought I'd introduce myself. I've been lurking off and on for years.

My name is Helen and I am in my 50's. I'm a retired librarian and have been in the size-acceptance movement for about 26 years. I currently live in N. California, recently moved from Oregon. 

I love organic gardening. My housemate, who is often fat (but trims down naturally in the summer) and I are working on the house and property to sell it when prices are better. We aren't gardening at the moment, but rather are just trying to keep the trees alive in this hot environment. We just aren't used to this climate and how difficult it is to get plants established and thriving.

I'm a Dr. Who nerd and love to laugh.

I'm still dealing with self-acceptance and often find it startling to see my reflection. My inner self-image is around a size 22, but the bod is around a size 34. Oh well.... :>

I enjoy reading what folks have to say. It gets very real and personal and dang I appreciate that. :>

I am about to post a question in the clothing forum about Sanctuarie clothing. I find their fabric too thin. The dress I just ordered is the wrong length (boo hiss!) and the armholes are absurdly large. I guess if I want something to fit, I will have to have it custom sewn.

I look forward to talking with you all.

Best regards,

Helen


----------



## willow173

Hi 

I am just getting back out there if you see what I mean and just have found the whole idea of dating very daunting - people are mean! I have just lost a bit of weight (stress) but I am still a curvy size 22 (uk size)

I want to loose a bit more weight (health reasons only!) but not at the cost of my curves so I guess I am on here for some reassurance that I might be attractive to some one! I have very little self confidence behind a very big bravado. It will be good to talk to people who dont wanna be stick thin! 

<3


----------



## Tad

Great to see lots of new people! I hope you all find something good here, and that we'll see lots more posts from you in the future


----------



## willow173

Tad said:


> Great to see lots of new people! I hope you all find something good here, and that we'll see lots more posts from you in the future




Thank you  I am not really sure where to post! :blush:


----------



## Tad

willow173 said:


> Thank you  I am not really sure where to post! :blush:



Well, if I could make a couple of suggestions.....

- Look through the lounge, and find a couple of the ongoing, fun, threads, to take part in, like the "Truth - Answer a question" one, for example. These get you interacting with other people here, you'll get aquainted with some other posters a bit and them with you.
- Look through the fashion board a bit. Do you have a favorite source of clothes in the UK that hasn't been mentioned? Anything you have been looking for without success that the people there might help you find? Bought anything recently? Worn an outfit you were particularly pleased with? 
-Look through the threads on the BBW board, odds are good that you have thoughts or questions on at least a few of them. People around here generally are really good about answering questions!
- If you are feeling bold, go to the weight board, find the 'what do you weight right now' thread and post your weight--at a guess it is something that you've not discussed with anyone other than your doctor in a while, some people find it freeing just to state it publicly. But I'd otherwise avoid the weight board for a while--it tends to have such a reversed view of things to most of the world that it can be easily confusing or upsetting (i.e. it is the sort of place where you are more apt to encounter posters telling you to gain more weight, without paying any attention to the fact that you've been losing some to feel better.....there are insensitive folks everywehre, including Dimensions)
- take some time, when you have time, and browse the health board. Lots of good info there, and if you are so inclined you could post in the daily excercise thread.

Basically, don't feel shy about posting....but do try to read some before posting all over the place


----------



## phreak1321

Every time I log on the site keeps on telling me to introduce myself... so I guess today is the day. 

I usually go by Phreak. I'm a female in my early 20's here int he USA. I like reading the stories you have here, hence I signed up. But I'm too shy to talk about this kinda of 'fetish' stuff really so I'll just be on my way...~ :blush:


----------



## Tad

phreak1321 said:


> Every time I log on the site keeps on telling me to introduce myself... so I guess today is the day.
> 
> I usually go by Phreak. I'm a female in my early 20's here int he USA. I like reading the stories you have here, hence I signed up. But I'm too shy to talk about this kinda of 'fetish' stuff really so I'll just be on my way...~ :blush:



Awww, it is morefun if you talk about it! At least tell writers that you like their work


----------



## willow173

Thank you Tad  Im reading lots - I shall try your suggestions :bounce:


----------



## AndrewGS

Hello all, Andrew here. I joined the site back in '08 but hadn't returned until today. I figured I'd join in and introduce myself. I'm 31, single and from Houston, Texas. I've been big since I was 6 years old and today I'm at about 385lbs./175kg. My weight has always made me the butt of jokes and because of that I suffer from severe depression and anxiety. I'm hoping to find some comfort here and maybe gain some confidence.


----------



## Tad

nm, just a test post.


----------



## mckinneyc

Hey folks, just saying 'hi'


----------



## Aust99

Welcome new members!


----------



## willow173

<---- me in my Avatar, hopefully..... lol


----------



## sexystar

*Hi Everyone,
Hi. I am new to the site my friend Jessie told me about this site. I am 36 years old going to be 37 on the 21st, Born in Florida, I love to play video games Wii and have fun! Well thats it for now thanks for letting me join and look forward to getting to know alot of people!
Sweet Dreams Star*


----------



## samuraiscott

Welcome new peoples.


----------



## Ellie81

Hi everyone, I am new to the site. I am 30 years old and live in New York. I love music and reading. Can't wait to get to read some more in the forums and to get to know a lot of you!


----------



## Tad

Welcome to all the new people! Don't be shy, find a thread and post


----------



## sns83

Hey it is Sweet N sinful, I just wanted to say hello, and I am excited to be an SSBBW!! well look for my future post!! XOXO SnS83


----------



## SailorRose

Hi guys, I'm Sailor Rose  I'm from England xx


----------



## samuraiscott

SailorRose said:


> Hi guys, I'm Sailor Rose  I'm from England xx



Hi Sailor, I follow you on Tumblr. Awesome to see you here too!


----------



## Chapmron

Hello, been around this site, and others, for a while now, but had never joined the forums. Did dim chat several years back; sad to see it looks dormant these days. I have Yahoo and still keep on touch on there. I'm in Virginia, working a desk job, and have been an FA all of my life.

- Ron


----------



## bbwsrule

SailorRose said:


> Hi guys, I'm Sailor Rose  I'm from England xx



Welcome! And, nice Avatar!


----------



## bigbrowneyes

Name: Dee
Age: 18
Location: Birmingham, england
Profession: Nursery nurse
Music: Rock, metal , cheesy pop
Likes: drinking! sleeping! eating haha
Dislikes: Rude people, being broke , smelly people (seriously my hate for them is sooo high)
About me: 18 years old I'm not really big however I'm not skinny either I'm around 140lb. Like big guys.

I have photos lots of photos, I'm just not sure how to put a display picture up


----------



## JASmith

Hello Folks,
I'm Jason.


----------



## bigbrowneyes

Oh look i did it


----------



## ColeR91

bigbrowneyes said:


> Oh look i did it



You're very pretty  welcome.


----------



## Aust99

Welcome to the new members....  have fun posting.


----------



## bigbrowneyes

Thank you  x


----------



## ejg1987

Hey  I'm new so I figured I'd post an into. I'm 24 and in school for Culinary Arts. I live in SC but I'm originally from NJ.


----------



## fifty7chevysedan

Hey all just wanted to say hi to all here on the forum just joined the other day. you all just call me fifty of you like I live in north Carolina and I am an aircraft electrician oh and I'm married and have 3 kids I'm 31 talk but chubby also


----------



## Iona

hi there i'm iona from scotland


----------



## KHayes666

Iona said:


> hi there i'm iona from scotland



Nice to meet you


----------



## FAnate197

Hey everybody, my name's Nate and I'm fresh on the scene here at dimensions. Looking forward to meeting some fun, cool, sexy people. I'm a full time student working on a double major in graphic design and music. And I'm a media fanatic so I can talk for hours about things like music, movies, tv etc. anyway, I'm happy to be here on dimensions and I hope to make a few friends who are fat acceptance friendly


----------



## Marie5656

*Hi. I have been familiar with Dimensions from back in the day when it was just the print magazine. And the BBS forum online...I was very new to the internet at that time, and never quite got the hang of that. While I am far from an Internet expert now, I feel like an old pro from where I was back in the early 90's.
I am Marie. Live in Rochester, NY with my husband, Rick and our furkid..a chinchilla named Trixie. I am 58 and he is 60.
Here is a picture of me. The dog is not mine, she belongs to my cousin.




[/IMG]*


----------



## Aust99

Hi and welcome to the new people!


----------



## Mister_Q

Hi, my name is Matt, nice to meet you all.


----------



## PinkPoodle

Hi everyone! I'm so excited that I found these forums! I live in Colorado and I'm a big geek that likes to craft.


----------



## MissTsatske

Hello all! I've been lurking around here for quite a while, and I finally worked up the guts to make an account. I'm a 20 year old bi BBW and all-around FA. I've always wanted to be more involved with the community but up until now I've been too shy :blush:


----------



## Linda

Welcome everyone!!


----------



## sebsims

Hello everyone, nice to be here.

I'm from Germany


----------



## CrimsonRibbon

Hey! I'm glad glad I found this community, I've been reading around and for once in my life, I found acceptance for my lifestyle! It's a very rewarding feeling! Thank you!

Name - Brittany
Age - 25
Location - Western Arkansas
Profession - SAHM to 2 bbs 
Music - Anywhere from Danzig to 3eb
Hobbies - DYI crafting, painting, camping
Likes - Honesty, gingers, a clean house, purses
Dislikes - deception, tripping over toys, screaming kids lol
About me - I'm 5'5'', 360lbs mist definitely apple shaped. I'm happily engaged to my first love. He's tall, thin, built and a ginger! We've been together 6years, have 2 children together (Joshua 4yo & Scarlett 1yo)

Thanks for having me!


----------



## Persu

I'm a 38 year old American living in Finland and hoping to make friends.


----------



## boaterbabe

hi everyone! 
im so happy i found this site.  i just joined so feel free to say "hi" 
im 29 from ottawa, canada 
5'2 300lbs and love boating with my sexy man


----------



## Carriebeauty

my name is Carrie
im 39 franch BBW from Canada
hello to everybody


----------



## Tad

Two new canucks--always glad to see more people from this side of the border on here!

I hope you look around and find plenty of threads that interest you both 

(and boaterbabe....I grew up boating all around Ottawa, but no boat these days....just reading your description made me a little jealous that you get out on the water so much! But I won't hold it against you, lol)


----------



## Dmitra

Not brand spanking new but it's been over a year since I visited. Time flees! I stopped in to see if anything was up locally during a trip I'm taking to Vancouver BC for the Supernatural convention next week. I fell right in to reading the fine things Dimmers have to share and had to say hi.

So glad to see the place is thriving.


----------



## ssbbw_lovers

Welcome to the new ones


----------



## boaterbabe

Tad said:


> Two new canucks--always glad to see more people from this side of the border on here!
> 
> I hope you look around and find plenty of threads that interest you both
> 
> (and boaterbabe....I grew up boating all around Ottawa, but no boat these days....just reading your description made me a little jealous that you get out on the water so much! But I won't hold it against you, lol)



Thanks Tad~ i do love the water  and boat as often as i can!


----------



## Lke_Stacies_Mom

I just wanted to say hello since I'm new here

Name: Greta
Age:32
***stay at home mom***


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome all new people and returnees.


----------



## mikey803

I am fairly new here and wanted to say "Hello". Looking forward to talking more with everyone here. 

-- Mike


----------



## Linda

Hi and welcome to all.


----------



## speedster

Hi Everyone. I'm Matt, a 21 year old FA who LOVES BBW and SSBBW :smitten: 

I have always been an FA and have no desire to be with a thin girl (and I use the word girl, because if they don't have curves they are a girl, not a woman) I am not a necrophiliac who is into the whole 'skeleton' look. To me, a thin girl is a plain, dry piece of toast while a BBW is an all-you-can-eat buffet (who wants the dry toast when they could enjoy all the wonderful things a buffet has to offer?) Why would I want to be with someone who has the figure of a 12 year old boy? (gross)

Looking forward to meeting you all and getting to talk with the many BBW who post here :bow: The guys who post here seem really cool too.


----------



## Calisthenics

Hey, looking forward to getting to know everyone! I'm 22, appreciate larger ladies, and soon to be living in London.

Will


----------



## Linda

speedster said:


> Hi Everyone. I'm Matt, a 21 year old FA who LOVES BBW and SSBBW :smitten:
> 
> I have always been an FA and have no desire to be with a thin girl (and I use the word girl, because if they don't have curves they are a girl, not a woman) I am not a necrophiliac who is into the whole 'skeleton' look. To me, a thin girl is a plain, dry piece of toast while a BBW is an all-you-can-eat buffet (who wants the dry toast when they could enjoy all the wonderful things a buffet has to offer?) Why would I want to be with someone who has the figure of a 12 year old boy? (gross)
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all and getting to talk with the many BBW who post here :bow: The guys who post here seem really cool too.




While I can appreciate your preference and the fact you know what you like; I can not appreciate the fact that you refer to thin women as girls simply because they are thin and feel the need to put thin women down only to emphasize how much you like bigger women. How is that any different than how the world treats bigger women? Pretty much just assiness.


----------



## PrettyOne1

Hi,

I am new around here..kind of new to this whole FA, BBW, fat acceptance thing....may or may not post much but thought I'd say hello. I am 27, BBW I suppose (5'4" and around 240), and living in the pacific northwest! 

If I start posting, I'm sure you'll get to know more about me..I'll take PMs and chat too. I'm a little reluctant to put a whole lot out there on public message boards but we'll see how it goes. 

So..hey all!


----------



## samuraiscott

Welcome all y'all new folks.


----------



## ssbbw_lovers

Welcome to the new members


----------



## ElementsOfKatie

Well here I am.

I've yoyo-ed my entire life, and struggling hard to maintain 180 pounds, more or less. It's a constant battle.

Anyone here in the long island, new york area? It would be nice to hang out without being mortified that I'm not "slim" like most everyone else where I live!

Still working my way around the forums, and will post a pic sometime soon...

In the meantime, thanks for this forum, and I look forward to finding acceptance, both from myself and from others!


----------



## Tad

Welcome, Katie! Look forward to hearing more from you 

(and also....that at 180 pounds you feel that isolated by your weight is a sad comment on society. )


----------



## ElementsOfKatie

Thanks for the welcome, Tad!

And I agree. You wouldn't believe how carefully I eat just to maintain a size 14-16, and I feel invisible at this weight.

Interesting forum, still poking around.


----------



## GabrielBR

Hello to everyone
Gabriel
From Brazil
25 years old, accounting, teacher, and FA


----------



## Philippe-Louis Martin

Carriebeauty said:


> my name is Carrie
> im 39 franch BBW from Canada
> hello to everybody



Have you see this ... You are so pretty a reel bbw 
Wow carrie your are wonderful:bow:


----------



## Lunachk71

Recently introduced to this site and was encouraged, no, enticed to join. Still trying to get my profile together but wanted to kick things off by putting in my first post!!! I've pretty much been plus size since my teen years and have struggled constantly with self esteem issues. Within the past year though, I've experienced a rebirth....I'm learning to love myself in the body I am in....and that there ARE men out there that love BBWs!!! Confidence = Sexy

Look forward to getting more acquainted with you all as time goes by!!!

K

:kiss2:


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Howdy!

I have been lurking for a little bit and decided I would finally make an account. I'm a 29 year old ssbbw living in central Cali. I dont know wha else to say, so if you want to know just ask, i am friendly and don't bite (ok, occasionally I do). I can't wait to join in on the conversations! :batting:


----------



## krystalkeebler

hi my name is krystal. i decided to join because of my boyfriend who is also a member on here. i'm really excited to be a part of a place where no one will judge me because of my weight, especially when that is something i have a hard time with cuz i care too much of what people think. my boyfriend's grandmother is the one who i receive the most hate from because of my weight. but i am slowly but surely learning that it's their problem not mine, and that as long as i love myself then that's all that matters


----------



## Rennkugel

Hello to everybody from the North of Germany! I am a FA and soft Feeder )
hope to meet nice people here!!:eat2:


----------



## Dromond

Do re-introductions count?

I'm baaa-aaack!


----------



## CastingPearls

Dromond said:


> Do re-introductions count?
> 
> I'm baaa-aaack!


Thank dog.


----------



## imfree

Dromond said:


> Do re-introductions count?
> 
> I'm baaa-aaack!



That will get you a song.


----------



## Linda

Dromond said:


> Do re-introductions count?
> 
> I'm baaa-aaack!



YES it counts!!! Welcome back! You were missed.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Dromond said:


> Do re-introductions count?
> 
> I'm baaa-aaack!


----------



## BriannaBombshell

Welcome Welcome WELCOME!!!!!!! :kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## Dromond

BigBeautifulMe said:


>



BWAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## doublejm1

My name is Jeff and I'm from Miami, FL. I love sports, writing, reading, learning, movies, music, and -- of course -- BBWs. 

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## MattB

Welcome Newbs! (and...Oldbs?) Post often!


----------



## Cara

Nice to meet you all. I am Cara


----------



## MistahS

*Name:* SAQ
*Age: *27
*Location:* London, UK
*Profession:* Housing
*Music: R&B,* Hip Hop, House
*About me: *Open-minded and free spirited!


----------



## dharmabean

*Name:* Regan
*Age:* 36
*Location*: Washington State
*Profession:* Freelance Reporter, Web/Social Media Designer, Fish Counter and MRI Patient Account Coordinator. Yes, I work four jobs.
*Music:* 40s Swing, PreWWII 40s, Soul Classics R & B, Ska, Punk, and Strong Women Singers
*Likes: *Paranormal, Writing, Photography, Big Salads, Pugs, My Son, My Fiance', British Comedy, Horror Films, Cemeteries, History
*Dislikes:* Fish, Pork, Cook Veggies, My Ex Husband, Horrible Grammar
About me: I am 36 and I'm a BBW. I've just learned to come around to appreciating and liking who I am. I'm a creative, artsy, earthy girl. I'm a psychic-medium who has a hard time making friends.
*picture:*


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Nice to hear from someone else who knows and enjoys swing music!


----------



## dharmabean

RabbitScorpion said:


> Nice to hear from someone else who knows and enjoys swing music!



One of my goals in life is to get fit enough (note: not skinny, but fit) to swing dance again. I miss it. I loved it when I used to swing with my grandfather growing up. I do karaoke every other weekend, and I sing a lot of swing music. I am really from the wrong generation. I love 40s outfits, hair styles, music, and morals.:blush:


----------



## bigboy12

Hello,

I'm Dennis, i like bbw girls, seeing pictures, doing some stuffing.

Male, 27 years, from the Netherlands.

I think i will have a nice time on this forum and find some nice people.

Dennis


----------



## samuraiscott

Hi new folk.


----------



## bigbellydude19

Name: Mike

Age: 19

Location: Riverview/Tampa, FL, USA

Profession: Tech Support for a major computer manufacturer.

Music: Classic Rock, Alternative Rock, the rare country song, some hip-hop/rap (mainly older stuff), Jazz, Electronica, and some metal.

Likes: Food (of course, I'm fat and proud!), music, hanging out with friends, my job, video games, server management, and good conversations.

Dislikes: Meanness, racism, horrible spelling/grammar (almost every word in a sentence is spelled wrong/used incorrectly), math, when people try to use a CD/DVD drive as a cup holder, then call saying their cup holder broke.

About me: I'm a 19 year old BHM, about 240 lbs, kinda thinking about getting bigger.


----------



## Zaru

Name: Matt
Age: 20
Location: Laguna Niguel, CA
Profession: Student
Music: J-Pop/Metal/Rock. Rock, metal, hip-hop, soundtracks.
About me: Well, if some girls like big guys I weigh 230 and stand at 5'11. I am looking to find that person, preferably a big girl.

I also love football


----------



## ssbbwluvver

Been a long time, looking from time to time on here... unfortunately my quick reply doesn't seem to work. 

I'm Dolf. located in the Netherlands. Married and fancy big women very much... And if they gain it's a big plus...:eat1:


----------



## Twisti

Howdy yall...I just joined, thought Id say hi...

Name: Wendy
Age: 40
Location: Texas
Profession: SAHM
Music: Anything but rap
Likes: Thriller novels and Horror Movies (Yea! Zombies!) Nice people...more
Dislikes: Bars, Rude people, people who chew with thier mouths open.....more
About me: ask me....


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

A little before and after pics for all of you.First pic is a glamour shot from 19 years ago.Second is just this past week.I think i've aged very well! 

View attachment 6451_1201533360085_2610986_n.jpg


View attachment download.jpg


----------



## incubabe

Hello everyone.

*Name*: Incubabe
*Age*: 22
*Location*: MI
*Profession*: Student
*Music*: Love everything pretty much. Music is my passion. Incubus! 
*Likes*: music, scary movies, shoes, video games, xbox!, 
*Dislikes*: littering, non-punctual people, 
*About me*: Student desiring to be a teacher. I'm a 22 year old fat girl who always has the "hot skinny" friends. I'm always the friend and never the girlfriend. Been pretty depressed for the past year and I just really want someone to talk to about life and someone who can understand where I am coming from. Would love to go more into depth with someone. 
*picture*: I'm scared to post a picture of myself I think. I'm 5'4 and 210 pounds.


----------



## NikkiPeeps

I hope I'm not doing this wrong, haha. Anyways...

Name: Nikki
Age:27
Location: Southfield, MI
Occupation: Life-long Student. In still trying to figure out if I'm doing what I'm meant to be doing.
Likes: Music, Road Trips, Concerts, and Xbox: I'm a COD junkie. My gamertag is Pretty Pubstar so if you game, send me a friend request 
Dislikes: Mornings, judgmental people, waiting in traffic.
About me: Finally decided it was time for me to make a post after at least 3 or 4 years of lurking. At 27 I'm finally coming out of my shell and being more comfortable in my own skin. I'm a big girl and I'm tall, which some find to be intimidating, but I don't bite, I promise  I'm just looking to make some new friends and finally participate in all the discussions I've been dying to lol


Pic:


----------



## s13

Hi, me half drunk, Im 29 from Western Australia. Like: sport, playing music, gymming, drinking, ssbbws :happy:
I made an account in like 2008 but lost p-word


----------



## Goodman916

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> A little before and after pics for all of you.First pic is a glamour shot from 19 years ago.Second is just this past week.I think i've aged very well!



Yesssssss, you have!!!


----------



## Goodman916

Hello,

I am new, just checking in. I look forward to chatting here in Dimentions.

*Name*: Goodman916

*Residence*: Sacramento, Ca

*Interests*: BBW events, Oakland Raiders football(regardless ),Traveling, Learning new things, Eating at new "ethnic" restaurants, Church, meeting new people.

If interested in chatting, drop on by!


----------



## mel

welcome to all the new people!!!


----------



## Pandasaur

Name: Brandy
Age: 25
Location: Texas
Profession: Human Services
Music: Anything but country...I hate it >.<
Likes: Horror movies, sushi, chocolate, clothes, Charming Charlies, Video games, Dancing, Tall people..Im a mini Amazon etc
Dislikes: Fanny packs, car stereos that make my walls shake, licorice, Mtv, Romance movies, and other things that make me bitter


----------



## ConnieLynn

Welcome folks. Jump right in!


----------



## pockets

Name: Cat
Age: 22
Location: New Zealand
Profession: Office salve, yo.
Music: Rock, metal and indie
Likes: Books. Cats. McDonalds breakfasts. Boys with beards. Pussy bows. Monster High. Buffy the Vampire Slayer. Tacos. 
Dislikes: Rude people. Thin eyebrows. Fake tan. Avocado. 
About me: I'm cool okay.
picture:




v. bad quality.


----------



## Aust99

Welcome lady! Ilike your name pockets!

Another one for the southern hemisphere! Yay!


----------



## Ragen.Nolee

*Name: Ragen Nolee
Age: 33
Location: USA but I'm 99.999% German
Profession: Web Pin up Girl
Music: rock, metal, some dance........anything that can make me dance or sing along........badly...but I try lol.
Likes: Tattoos, Scary Movies, Dancing, Art & Clothing design, Photography, Tits, a Dick & Ass
Dislikes: Haters, Stupid People......not because of book smart more common shit...........there are just "those people" Jesus.....I know I might get b/s but it's true and the thing I really dislike is "normal" it's scary.
About me: I'm me...........a 6'2" golden eyed, tattooed, pin up girl that is nerdy & proud, out spoken perverted flirt that does not believe in the word normal.....why be normal being insane is a lot more fun......."Some men out there are a son of a bitch but i'm the daughter of the devil, so watch your fucking back."*


----------



## Malarkey

So i'm not technically new to this site, but it has been ages since I've come around. SO-I thought i'd show my face and say hello.................again!  

View attachment orange2.jpg


----------



## LatinDeLinden

Hello everyone..
38yrs old male from Nj.. Where are all the NJ or NYC woman at???


----------



## BHMinTheBay

NAME: Marc

LOCATION: San Francisco, CA

PROFESSION: Entrepreneur/Computer Scientist 

MUSIC: all types

LIKES: Pina Coladas and getting caught in the rain taken yet? I love sushi. I make and love pizza. I love my children even though they are locked away in a tower far away right now.

DISLIKES: I'm not going to utter them, that gives them validation.

ABOUT ME: I am a 38 year old bhm, about 290lbs, 5'9" and I must say that living in San Francisco makes my ego fat because there are so many guy chubby chasers around here it's ridiculous. I was never in my life used to being told how gorgeous I am, now that I've lived here for a year, it's getting to feel normal. I used to dream that I'd move to some place in Asia where women adored large men. Is there a neighborhood in San Francisco where I could move? Maybe not, but that's okay, I don't need a lot of people to adore me. Just one girl, then I can go to the Castro for ego boosts in my Jamba Juice. 

I have to admit that I did decide to go looking (for you? maybe!) because someone caused a spark in me. I'm embarrassed to approach her and I don't think she is a FFA. Meeting her did show me that I so much want someone in my life to adore and then a quick search proved out that there is a website for girls who are attracted to beefy beaus. That's what brought me here, please don't hate me for being frank about it, I don't have any tattoos, I don't ride a Harley, I'm not going to take charge and make you submit to my control (except for fun sometimes) I'm open and honest and emotionally sensitive. I'm that guy, I hope that's the kind of guy you're looking for and that I'll get to know you.






Hey it turns out that I can Google my name and get a picture of myself. :bow:

I swear. Fuck. Just because reading this made me sound like a ..... or something.


----------



## Aust99

Malarkey said:


> So i'm not technically new to this site, but it has been ages since I've come around. SO-I thought i'd show my face and say hello.................again!



Woo woot!!!!! My favourite Portlandian.

Welcome back my world traveling friend.


----------



## OneFAsView

*Name:* Jimmy

*Location:* Austin 

*Profession*: Information Technology Architect

*Music:*
Ive played guitar since age 12, and like to play Gypsy Jazz, swing, pop, and classic rock standards. I listen to pretty much everything; orchestral (Bach, Tchaikovsky), swing classics (Louis Armstrong, Cab Calloway), jazz guitar (Django Reinhardt, Grant Green, Pat Metheny), British Rock (The Beatles/Clash/Genesis/Who), Americana Acoustic (Alison Krauss, Del McCoury), and the soundtracks and compositions of Mark Knopfler, Gustavo Santaolalla, and Ennio Morricone.

*Likes:* 
The three Fs of course (Family, Faith and Friends). Professional, personal computing and the Internet, guitars (surprised?), football (American Gridiron, as well as "soccer"), taking long drives, and beer (the latter two enjoyed separately, I promise!) 

For entertainment on stage and screen; Coen Brothers and Woody Allen classic comedies, Cinema Paradiso, Citizen Kane, PBS and Smithsonian TV channels; and Broadway shows (favs: The Producers, Lion King, Phantom).

And of course, the curves and comfort of a BBW. 

*Dislikes:*
Disrespect for humanity, ecology, science and truth.

I do not care much for the political tactics of the Republican party since 1995.

I avoid anything managed by Donald Trump or Wal-Mart. I have philosophical objections equally with atheists and the devotees of religious dogma.

The term loser, when described about a person is reprehensible. Every person has a value (those of evil intent excepted).

Debt, whether consumer, corporate, or public. Managed consumer financing for education, residence and transportation is understandable, revolving credit card debt is not. Corporate leveraged buy-outs, federal deficits, and the greed is good misconduct through financial derivatives at Goldman Sachs, AIG, and others practicing economic thievery. 

*About Me:*

I am long overdue to introduce myself to Dimensions. I do post on occasion, and Ive been doing so since the inception of this web board. Ive posted under various names going back to the Wild West days of the community when trolls could post anonymously. Once registration was required, I settled on the name OneFAsView, since (A) my posts represent my viewpoint, and (B) I am a true FA.

Happily married, my wife is a smart and successful business person, kind-hearted, and also a pretty, curvaceous and comforting BBW. She deals with the same issues with her weight, and has investigated WLS options. She knows that I love her as she is, and of course support whatever direction she goes for her longevity and quality of life. 

So I live with the typical FA conundrum, the insoluble problem between the enjoyment and concerns of her weight. And that is probably part of the reason I have not really introduced myself to this board until now, since I struggle with my nature as FA, the positive and negative. 

There is more I hope to share in the future on my views as an FA; after all, that is the common linkage that brings people on this board together. I love all the social aspects of Dimensions Forums; getting engaged in discussions about politics, movies, new topics, etc. as well as BBW/FA specific topics.


----------



## Malarkey

Aust99 said:


> Woo woot!!!!! My favourite Portlandian.
> 
> Welcome back my world traveling friend.



Yay! Thanks, lovely!! Its still a bit strange to be back, but i'm here!! When you going to pay me a visit?! :kiss2:


----------



## CastingPearls

Hi new people! Welcome and dive right in!


----------



## dharmabean

Welcome!


----------



## Stargazer78

Name: Oli
Age: 35
Location: Dortmund, Germany
Profession: construction sector
Music: Rock, Metal, Blues, sometimes Pop and Techno
About me: 1,95 m ( 6"5) tall and weighing about 85 kg (185lbs)


----------



## bbwfairygirl

I've been a member for some time, just never got around to saying "hello". I've poked around the bbw/wg communities for years, since about '91-92 although not always active due to life, family, etc.

Age - er, 40 something...LOL
Location - about smack dab in the middle of the US 
Profession - project mgmt/tech support
Music - classic rock, dubstep, electronic, punk, alternative, classical...all sorts
Hobbies - knitting, spinning, mixed media, various embroidery arts, cupcakes 
Likes - good sense of humor, honesty, intellect, enjoying life, cupcakes (notice a theme ^.^)
Dislikes - not much I don't like: inability to be responsible for one's actions/self, dishonesty, things along those lines...
About me - Geeky, nice, romantic, easy going although I can be a bitch when necessary...and enjoy it too. Self confident although I have my shy moments. Lots more


----------



## dharmabean

bbw.fairy.girl said:


> About me - Geeky, nice, romantic, easy going although I can be a bitch when necessary...and enjoy it too. Self confident although I have my shy moments. Lots more



Welcome to our lil world.


----------



## Tad

Welcome Stargazer, Fairy, Lindsey-Michelle! 

I hope we'll see lots of posts from you all  If the boards seem at all overwhelming, I'd suggest go to the lounge, pick a thread that looks fun, and join in the games--it is a great way to get to know a few other posters and get them to know you, so later as you explore more of the boards there will be some familiar faces around


----------



## ken300

Hi everyone, I'm Ken. A single guy in the Midwest. I just signed up so I'm just looking around . Say hello if you wish.


----------



## Linda

Welcome everyone.


----------



## snow-white

Name: Snow White
Age: 25
Location: Southern England
Profession: Office Worker
Music: Alternative Rock, Metal
Likes: shopping, cooking, reading, country walks, foreign travel, being bisexual


----------



## takeda

Hey everyone I'm takeda, long time lurker first time poster. I'm looking to post a story here, just waiting for approval. Nice to meet everybody.


----------



## Oldtimer76

Hello everyone.
I've returned to Dimensions after a long break.
My name is Jeroen and I'm from The Netherlands. I'm currently 36 yo.
My interests are history and culture and collecting books and old postcards. In January this year I launched a book about the history of my birthplace. 

Since this summer me and my girlfriend are engaged.
My SSBBW fiancée decided to model and just had her first shoot for a new European website. I hope I can support her on this forum and she will probably introduce herself soon.


----------



## Aust99

Welcome new faces and welcome back old timer.


----------



## LustyGiada

Hi, I'm Giada  I'm 27 years old and currently living in Southern California. I actually work as a plus size/superbusty XXL model, and I absolutely love it!!! I started modeling for Juggmaster (and I'm still working with him because he's awesome) and I realized that there's nothing I love more than being naked  I just recently opened up my own paysite, and I'm really excited!

A few of my stats: I'm five foot two and currently weigh over 200 lbs. My measurements are 50-38-50 and I wear between a 38I and a 42H depending on the lingerie brand/style.

I'm Italian and my favorite pastime is cooking and eating! If you come visit my house, expect that I won't let you leave until I've fed you! I've worked at some very interesting jobs, the most notable being the 5 years I spent serving on active duty in the Marine Corps. I was stationed in North Carolina and deployed to Iraq in 2005. That time in my life was crazy, to say the least! I left the Marines in 2008 and worked hard on becoming the laid back, long haired hippie I am today


----------



## agent59

Whats going on yall

32 y/o GA male here


Looking to make friends and poke around a bit...

Anything else anyone want to know feel free to ask


----------



## exjock

Hello everyone!

My name is Matt and I have been a longtime fan of dimensions and I finally joined it.

I am 25 and live in Ohio. I work in a public relations office and love sports. I am your typical former football player, played in high school, got to college and put on 60lbs. I'm not necessarily a gainer but let's just say I enjoy my food and would hate to calorie count. I've turned into a big guy and am pretty comfortable with it and its great to find a community of like-minded people!


----------



## Oldtimer76

Aust99 said:


> Welcome new faces and welcome back old timer.



Thank you Natalie!


----------



## PrettyxPoison

*Hello Everyone..

Name: Pretty Poison
Age: 28
Location: Houston, Tx
Im a Very Big Music Fan i love all genres mostly r&b. Im a Video Gamer. I love 80's Movies or anything dealing with Sci, Vampires, Wolves, & Aliens.. Im a real laid back person very social.. and umm well iunno whatelse just ask... lol
​*


----------



## averykennedy

Location: West coast best coast. The lovely Pacific Northwest.

Office manager // Cam girl

Music: Love myself all kinds of music. Good stuff, nothing too hard and crazy.

Likes: Genuine individuals. Soft hearts. Standing under a sky full of stars.

Dislikes: Sleep sweating, small talk, cold sheets on cold nights.

About me: I'm on a little journey of self discovery and figuring out how to love every bit of myself and allow others to as well. I've lurked the site plenty of times and always find myself full of this awesome feeling over everyone's true acceptance of each other. I'm excited to start interacting. So once again, hello!


----------



## zbot19

Miss AveryKennedy if i may be the first to Welcome you to the site i am very honored to do so! Your picture looks so very beautiful and so very very charming i must say! Welcome to the site and I hope this is the beginning of a long long stay here on the site miss Avery! You truly have such beautiful and sexy eyes looking at us on the screen there if I may say! Thank you for joining and again a Big Warm Welcome to the site here! thanks for stopping by  Big Hugs and Belly Rubs-Derek


----------



## Iscariath

Name: Iscariath
Age: 30
Location: Canada
Profession: Sculptor
Music: Metal


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome to the site. I hope you enjoy it as there's so much to see and not everything is based on how sexy you are but how there's nothing wrong with you while you're at any size. Just jump in and enjoy yourself.




averykennedy said:


> About me: I'm on a little journey of self discovery and figuring out how to love every bit of myself and allow others to as well. I've lurked the site plenty of times and always find myself full of this awesome feeling over everyone's true acceptance of each other. I'm excited to start interacting. So once again, hello!


----------



## jagtd

Name: Matt
Age: 18
Location: Pittsburgh & NYC
Profession: Student
Music: A lot of stuff


----------



## BigMusicMan

*Age*: 23
*Location*: SW Michigan 
*Profession*: College Instructor
*Music*: Everything Except Country
*Hobbies*: Music, Cars, Baking, Fantasy Novels
*About me*: Big and Cuddly, likes to pretend that Im a Big Handsome Prince rescuing damsels in distress. Trying to be a Rock Star (Im actually serious about this one).


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome to the site, NEWBOOBS.


----------



## Nexus78

Name: Nexus78
Age: 34
Sex: Male
Location: New York
Music: All types

Hello everyone! I'm not really good at introductions. I'm a pretty complex person. So I guess you'll learn more about me as we go along. I'm here to make new friends and to have a little fun.  Thanks for welcoming me.


----------



## SirBHM

Name: SirBHM
Age: 27
Sex: Male
Weight: 240lbs.
Location: Canada

I'm not quite comfortable in giving out everything about myself, but I have always had a bit of an obsession with "big people." I'm not gay, but it's not like I have a problem with big people in my own gender. I just like women having larger clothing than average.  I have quite a bit of jelly on my body as well.

Anyways, I'm friendly, I'm single, I'm finally living on my own, and I have eaten a bunch the last few days. Yummy.

I'm also watching Star Trek: TNG right now :happy:


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Hello everyone!

Since it's been a long time since I've logged into Dims, I thought I'd update my info... as much has changed in the past five years. What can I say? The 20s are a time of instability.

*Name:* Jess
*Age:* 28--almost 29!
*Location:* Kentucky, USA, but currently looking to relocate. I just need to find the right place!
*Profession:* English Instructor, though my original intent was librarianship (and an option still in the cards, as I have two master's degrees in information studies). I do enjoy teaching more than I thought I would, however, and almost regret not choosing this path originally.
*Status:* Single and, presently, Contemplative. I'm doing some spiritual and personal house-cleaning. When I offer myself to another in love, I want to be the best person I am capable of being at that moment. Slaying the demons--my own personal Zombie Apocalypse--requires most of my energy right now.
*Music:* One area that hasn't changed *much*, happily. I still love alternative and synthpop bands, especially good old Depeche Mode. I still like to mope and snark along with Morrissey records. I also love Lady Gaga--an artist that has more depth than one initially anticipates. Lately, I've been listening to Elvis Costello and Lana Del Rey.
*Hobbies:* Writing, reading books, studying Ecclesiastical Latin, walking (more of a ritual than a hobby), loom knitting, cooking nutritious and tasty meals, listening to/collecting vinyl records, volunteering, snail mail correspondence, and going to drag clubs.

At any rate, I always find myself amongst interesting people and situations. Hopefully, this will mean some interesting conversation, too!


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

I've lurked these forums for a while, so I figured I'd go ahead and join.

*Name:* Lu-lu works. (Try and guess what it's short for!)
*Age:* Just turned 20 a month ago.
*Location:* Going to school 30 minutes from NYC.
*Profession:* College student, suffering artist, full-time eccentric. I'm a creative writing major, so go ahead and make "Would you like fries with that?" jokes. It won't be funny when I'm stuffing them in your face. (Kidding.)
*Status:* I've been with my awesome boyfriend for over a year. It took him a while to get used to the fact that I actually _adore_ his body but he's become less self-conscious and warmed up to my FFA antics. He does have to lose weight for health reasons (arthritis), so no gaining; just the occasional pizza in bed. 
*Music:* I'll try to list favorites from various genres: Nightwish, Emilie Autumn, Eluveitie, Dresden Dolls, Oingo Boingo, Devo, Marina and the Diamonds, Enya, David Lanz, various 60s artists and oldies.
*Hobbies: *Writing, drawing (though I'm out of practice), and obsessively researching folklore, mythology, and religion. I love faeries, old stories, and learning about other cultures. I do tarot and just generally keep my head in the clouds. 

It would be nice to meet other understanding people as I've kind of watched this community from a distance, so to speak. I've known about FAs and feederism and all that jazz for ages but I don't communicate with too many other people who do. I can be kind of shy as well as bad about staying active on forums, but I'm going to try. So feel free to say hi!


----------



## dharmabean

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> *Name:* Lu-lu works. (Try and guess what it's short for!)



pupule pau (crazy flower if I remember correctly)


----------



## vardon_grip

dharmabean said:


> pupule pau (crazy flower if I remember correctly)



Pau means finished or done
or
Is a power forward playing for the Los Angeles Lakers


----------



## dharmabean

vardon_grip said:


> Pau means finished or done
> or
> Is a power forward playing for the Los Angeles Lakers



I don't know..  My best friend lives in Kailua... When she flew me over to see her all her friends called me "crazy flower" in Hawaiian. She wrote it down for me once and it was pupule lua or pau I can't remember.


----------



## vardon_grip

dharmabean said:


> I don't know..  My best friend lives in Kailua... When she flew me over to see her all her friends called me "crazy flower" in Hawaiian. She wrote it down for me once and it was pupule lua or pau I can't remember.



You mixed up the order of the letters
PUA is flower.

Kailua (sea basin/hole/well) is where I just spent Thanksgiving with my family


----------



## x0emnem0x

Name: x0emnem0x
Age: 20
Sex: Female
Location: Illinois
Music: Everything from rap, rock, classical, country, techno and dubstep. I listen to everything.

I am currently in my 2nd year of college, attempting to put my life together and work as a graphic designer / graphic artist... I've lived in Illinois my entire life, still can't believe I'm 20 but whatever. I am really into videogames and I just love to relax. I enjoy photography as a hobby, among other things. My favorite food is chinese. I could eat that all day everyday! And I am a Netflix addict... I guess that's all for now.


----------



## spiritangel

Lots of warm welcoming Hugs to all our new members so glad your all comming out of the woodwork 

look forward to getting to know you all over the boards here


----------



## Nexus78

x0emnem0x said:


> Name: x0emnem0x
> Age: 20
> Sex: Female
> Location: Illinois
> Music: Everything from rap, rock, classical, country, techno and dubstep. I listen to everything.
> 
> I am currently in my 2nd year of college, attempting to put my life together and work as a graphic designer / graphic artist... I've lived in Illinois my entire life, still can't believe I'm 20 but whatever. I am really into videogames and I just love to relax. I enjoy photography as a hobby, among other things. My favorite food is chinese. I could eat that all day everyday! And I am a Netflix addict... I guess that's all for now.


Graphic Design? Cool! I took Graphic Design years ago. Unfortunately, my so called school couldn't find a job for me as well as I. But its something I do on the side. Hopefully, you'll have more luck than me.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

dharmabean said:


> pupule pau (crazy flower if I remember correctly)



Nope, but nice try. I never would have thought to guess that. (Mainly because I have never heard that term before. xD) I guess my true identity will remain a mystery for now. 



spiritangel said:


> Lots of warm welcoming Hugs to all our new members so glad your all comming out of the woodwork
> 
> look forward to getting to know you all over the boards here



Thank you. Hi!


----------



## samuraiscott

Welcome all ye newcomers.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Nice to meet you all!  Thanks for the warm welcome and squishy hugs. 



Nexus78 said:


> Graphic Design? Cool! I took Graphic Design years ago. Unfortunately, my so called school couldn't find a job for me as well as I. But its something I do on the side. Hopefully, you'll have more luck than me.



I hope so too! I don't want to waste my entire life studying to do this job and not have anything... I am not good with downfalls.


----------



## dharmabean

I was laid off a year and taught myself photoshop, macromedia (adobe) fireworks. I also have been a video game tester, so I now the importance of graphic design.


----------



## Nexus78

Video game tester..... wow that's awesome.


----------



## dharmabean

Nexus78 said:


> Video game tester..... wow that's awesome.



I game tested:
Battlefield 1942 - Beta Launch

Tera Online before the launch. When it was Korean to American conversion. It was so fun.

A few games for IPAD (can't discuss they're not launched yet)


----------



## Oona

Apparently I have this HORRIBLE habit of disappearing because "Life" happens... So, again, two years later, I'm Back! Maybe this time I wont fall off the face of the Earth only to resurface again years later.... *face-palm*


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Oona said:


> Apparently I have this HORRIBLE habit of disappearing because "Life" happens... So, again, two years later, I'm Back! Maybe this time I wont fall off the face of the Earth only to resurface again years later.... *face-palm*



Love the hair! WB.


----------



## Oona

bbwlibrarian said:


> Love the hair! WB.



Thanks! And Thanks!


----------



## masomania

John

44

Married

Hoping to meet some cool people with absurb taste in movies, comics, culture, music & food.

favorite book- Cloud Atlas
favorite music lately - The Suburbs Arcade Fire - Robert Earle Keen


----------



## BluesyFloozie

Hi! I lurked around these forums for a while, but I just made a new account and thought I'd actually say hello!

*Name:* Marcy
*Age:* 25 (26 on Christmas Eve!)
*Location:* Northeast/Central Pennsylvania
*Profession:* Waitress, but I have an art degree. Thinking about getting my master's in art therapy.
*Status:* Single
*Music:* My most visited genre is probably indie (or Broadway musicals...), but I listen to everything. Just depends what mood I'm in.
*Hobbies: *Drawing, reading, painting, cooking, hiking although I don't get to go very often, volunteering, spontaneous road trips and/or dance parties.


And here's me: 






Nice to meet all of you


----------



## ConnieLynn

Welcome new peoples! Jump right in to the fray


----------



## tiber2

Name: Tabetha
Age: 36 (For another week anyway)
Location: Central Illinois
Profession: Have my Bachelor's in Business been working in accounting for 12 years now
Status: Single
Music: I love all types of music so it just depends on my mood.
Hobbies: I am a total True Crime Buff, am just learning to enjoy reading, love nice weather and being outdoors, I love to cook, and most of all spend time with my family and friends.

I am hoping to meet some nice people who share my interests.


----------



## Micara

tiber2 said:


> Name: Tabetha
> Age: 36 (For another week anyway)
> Location: Central Illinois
> Profession: Have my Bachelor's in Business been working in accounting for 12 years now
> Status: Single
> Music: I love all types of music so it just depends on my mood.
> Hobbies: I am a total True Crime Buff, am just learning to enjoy reading, love nice weather and being outdoors, I love to cook, and most of all spend time with my family and friends.
> 
> I am hoping to meet some nice people who share my interests.



Yay!!!!! It's Tab! So glad you are finally on here with me!!


----------



## AleeyahBBW

Hey guys! I'm new here. Thought this would be a fun place to be.

Name: Aleeyah
Age: 22
Location: Oklahoma
Profession: Graphic Designer and Webcam Model
Music: Massive Attack, TOOL, Toots and the Maytals .. random pop, rock.
Likes: Photoshop, good music, dancing, American Psycho, Batman, video games.
Dislikes: Dirty socks, cold/hot feet, Talia al Ghul
About me: Bitches be trippin
Picture:


----------



## loopytheone

*Name:* Josie
*Age:* 22
*Location:* Nottingham
*Profession:* Dirty scrounger
*Music:* Meh
*Likes:* Being spoilt, animals, pokemon, science
*Dislikes:* Idiots, going outside, my copic markers running out
*About me:* I'm one of those kickass british types. ^.~
*Picture*


----------



## loopytheone

I don't like doing lists... 

My name is Josie, you can call me Loopy. I am probably know to at least one of you lurkers out there as I am Smile-flight on deviantART. I am a total flirt and sadly for you guys, spoken for. Pokemon, science and animals are probably the three best things to start a conversation about when you are talking to me!


----------



## Oona

loopytheone said:


> I don't like doing lists...
> 
> My name is Josie, you can call me Loopy. I am probably know to at least one of you lurkers out there as I am Smile-flight on deviantART. I am a total flirt and sadly for you guys, spoken for. Pokemon, science and animals are probably the three best things to start a conversation about when you are talking to me!



Welcome! You're adorable!


----------



## KathyJ

My name is Kathy and I'm an FFA (hello Kathy!). I've loved chubby men all my life but have just "come out" about it now that I'm 30. I created a "Chubby Men Are Sexy" page on Facebook and started hunting for things to post there, and that is how I came across this website. Just wanted to say thanks for giving me the opportunity to reach out to all my new friends here! I'm hoping I'm not breaking any rules by posting the following link - it's for the facebook group I created so it's not a pay site, and I'm not making any kind of profit. I'd love to have some of my fellow FFA join me there! 

http://www.facebook.com/groups/123915127771808/

Looking forward to making many new friends here.:kiss2:


----------



## loopytheone

Thank you very much! *blush*


----------



## Nexus78

Hi loopytheone. Welcome go the boards.


----------



## fatcoach119

hi 
I'm dave, 280 pounds, gaining, looking for a FFA to love me haha


----------



## besthandsomeman

My name is CJ. My girlfriend is kawaii.

age: 21
profession: student
likes: kawaiiffa, music, poetry, psychology, food  
dislikes: feederism, my body (despite what my forum name is), most people modernism, post modernism beetniks anyone with a black turtle neck and one of those funny black hats. 
why I am here: because i dont like my body and it hurts my relationship with kawaii every now and then. 
favorite color: orange 
favorite time of day: night
favorite band: the damned
favorite anime: gintama 
favorite animal: grizzly bear
there now i have hidden why i am here with enough favorites. muhuahahhahaha.


----------



## Edd

Name: Edd 
Age: 18
Location: Mountains of Nc 
Profession: Student
Music: Everything, however I really enjoy dance music
Likes: A woman with a nice curve, a long with other hobbies video games, making music, playing instruments, racquetball, and swimming.
Dislikes: People who are just plain rude.

http://i1290.photobucket.com/albums/b527/Uedwards/UriahTuxshot_zpscb724aa2.jpg


----------



## Irishblue34

Hi! I found this forum by accident & thought I'd sign up!

Name: Sharon
Age: 34
Location: Midlands, Ireland
Profession: Shipping manager in family import & export business.
Status: Terminally single 
Music: Anything really - depends what mood I'm in.
Hobbies: Hanging with my friends, love good nights out on the town, playing with my dog Lola, reading and cooking.

Hello everybody


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome to the site, everybody!


----------



## Edd

Surlysomething said:


> Welcome to the site, everybody!



Thanks ^.^


----------



## lewist

First time here, guess I am looking for a place where I feel welcome and amongst friends. Nice to find a place like this.


----------



## Oona

lewist said:


> First time here, guess I am looking for a place where I feel welcome and amongst friends. Nice to find a place like this.



Welcome! ^.^


----------



## EasyPeasy

Hi! Just wanted to post a quick hello. A little about me.. I weigh about 500 lbs. I enjoy taking pictures of people and nature. I find it relaxing to be able to express my creative side and always looking for new projects. 

I hope to make friends with those who can accept me regardless of my size.


----------



## Blackjack

EasyPeasy said:


> Hi! Just wanted to post a quick hello. A little about me.. I weigh about 500 lbs. I enjoy taking pictures of people and nature. I find it relaxing to be able to express my creative side and always looking for new projects.
> 
> I hope to make friends with those who can accept me regardless of my size.



I saw the pictures you posted- they're great! Welcome to Dims!


----------



## fatnick03

I don't know how I stumbled upon this site but its interesting to say the least  
Name: Nick
Age: 27
Location: Indiana
Profession: Student / Stay at Home Dad
Music: Everything
Likes: Movies,Food,Drinking,Internet,Sports,Rainy Days
Dislikes: Bob Dylan,Julia Roberts,Dieting,Jersey Shore
Currently about 540lbs 
About me: I'm a 27 year old guy, weight is up and and down, I've tried every diet imaginable. I just don't know anymore. . . .


----------



## EasyPeasy

Thank you so much! 



Blackjack said:


> I saw the pictures you posted- they're great! Welcome to Dims!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Welcome guys! Lot's of cute guys and gals in our midst... hope do all see you joining around in threads don't be shy.


----------



## fatnick03

x0emnem0x said:


> Welcome guys! Lot's of cute guys and gals in our midst... hope do all see you joining around in threads don't be shy.



Which threads are the most active? Are there other websites that stay active?


----------



## x0emnem0x

I usually subscribe to the threads I see in new posts since they get most active...
for example:
"post your sexiest pics in clothes"
"The Thread for Random Single Confessions Part ... I don't know what Part "'
"What do you like about the previous poster? Part Trois!"
"What did you buy today?"
"Recent Picture of You Part XI !"
or my favorite lol "Post Your Sexiest Pics Nekkid"


----------



## fatnick03

x0emnem0x said:


> I usually subscribe to the threads I see in new posts since they get most active...
> for example:
> "post your sexiest pics in clothes"
> "The Thread for Random Single Confessions Part ... I don't know what Part "'
> "What do you like about the previous poster? Part Trois!"
> "What did you buy today?"
> "Recent Picture of You Part XI !"
> or my favorite lol "Post Your Sexiest Pics Nekkid"



Thats one of your favorite huh? i'll have to post there


----------



## nsg310

Hey everyone! Im new to this site! I just found out about it yesterday. My name is Noah and I play college football. I'm from Los Angeles, but I go to school and play ball in Washington. I'm 21 years old and am looking to make some new friends. Hope to hear from everyone soon.


----------



## fatnick03

nsg310 said:


> Hey everyone! Im new to this site! I just found out about it yesterday. My name is Noah and I play college football. I'm from Los Angeles, but I go to school and play ball in Washington. I'm 21 years old and am looking to make some new friends. Hope to hear from everyone soon.



welcome noah. Im new to this site as well. I stumbled upon it and it seems like a welcoming place for people of size


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## Oona

nsg310 said:


> Hey everyone! Im new to this site! I just found out about it yesterday. My name is Noah and I play college football. I'm from Los Angeles, but I go to school and play ball in Washington. I'm 21 years old and am looking to make some new friends. Hope to hear from everyone soon.



Welcome! ^_^


----------



## jigenbakuda

I introduced myself in the BHM thread, but not here.



Name: Jigen
Age: 28
Location: Jacksonville FL
Music: http://www.last.fm/user/jigenbakuda
Likes: Women, video games, music, and food
Dislikes: People who don't live by the golden rule
About me: I'm a 28 year old african american bhm and I live on the internet and I'm forced to go out into the real world at times. I love bbws and the softness they bring to the world.

If you want to learn more about me, just check out my unfinished website.
http://jigenshaus.net76.net/main.html

This picture is me in my extreme best light, lol.
picture:


----------



## crosseyedhamster

WA High-Five, dude!


----------



## dharmabean

I am from Washington too!! Welcome to the board, and the State! 




nsg310 said:


> Hey everyone! Im new to this site! I just found out about it yesterday. My name is Noah and I play college football. I'm from Los Angeles, but I go to school and play ball in Washington. I'm 21 years old and am looking to make some new friends. Hope to hear from everyone soon.


----------



## PrettyOne1

Also in WA here (though truly an Oregonian)!  welcome welcome ...I'm sure sunny LA to washington was a fun weather change hehe


----------



## corrupted29

Hey, just saying hello..

New memeber here... Im just a shy BHM looking for a few friends and interesting conversation.. glad to have found the place!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Welcome everyone!!


----------



## Macanudo

Just joined the forum and writing on my phone. I am from brazil and trying to figure out how post a picture here. If anyone can help me or message me feel free.


----------



## weirddream

Salutations! I'm Sarah from Kansas City, Missouri. I'm here to make friends and get moral support. I'm also here to find a skinny white boy who likes curvy girls! So, yeah. Hi.  :batting:


----------



## Sweetie

Welcome to all the newbies. This place is great. Have fun!


----------



## sophie lou

Name: Sophie 
Age: 26
Location: london
Profession: Daddies girl
Music: Soft metal and rock , Bonjovi rules
Likes: Movies , computer games , Being pampered , random laughs 
Dislikes: Ignorant and impolite people , 
About me: I'm a 26 year old curvy girl , Im bi but with very little experience and right now im more leaning towards other girls , I have a bit of a thing for big girls and big guys , im 5ft9 and around 14 stone . This is the first time i have had the courage to join a site and actually be myself


----------



## BriannaBombshell

Add me to the Washington group!! Welcome


----------



## evilvampire

loopytheone said:


> I don't like doing lists...
> 
> My name is Josie, you can call me Loopy. I am probably know to at least one of you lurkers out there as I am Smile-flight on deviantART. I am a total flirt and sadly for you guys, spoken for. Pokemon, science and animals are probably the three best things to start a conversation about when you are talking to me!



Im a deviant as well. you should check my work out... robertadelman.deviantart.com/gallery


----------



## Chubbycindy

Name: Cindy
Age: 33
Location: Texas
Profession: Office Manager
Music: Country, classic rock
Likes: Movies , shopping,nice looking men 
Dislikes: Rude people, bad drivers

About me: I have been snopping around here for a month or so. everyone seems so nice here so I decided to join. I have a little bit of a weight issue but I am ok with it. Hope to get to know you all soon.

Cindy


----------



## balletguy

Hi new people welcome to the site.


----------



## butterfly_uk

Hi everyone, my name is Claire and I'm from Cambridgeshire, UK.
I'm 29 and an extra curvy girl 
When I figure out how to post a picture on here I will do.


----------



## Melody13

I am brand new here so just learning how to work this thread. Looking forward to making some new friends!


----------



## dharmabean

evilvampire said:


> Im a deviant as well. you should check my work out... robertadelman.deviantart.com/gallery




I too am Deviant:
Rebel Regan (it's all photography. I need to add more)


----------



## Chunkie_Diva

Name: Brie
Age: 26
Location: Indiana
Profession: Medical office specialist
Music: most everything
Likes: Food, photography, shopping, and R and R
Dislikes: Fat Discrimination, healthy food and I'll stop there lol
About me: I'm a sweet girl just trying to make it through this crazy life one day at a time.. :kiss2:


----------



## Mr.GoodHumor

Name: I'm shy, I'll let you know over PM. 
Age: 19
Occupation: Undergrad Student, in Computer Science

Interests: 
- Computers! 
- Indie games. 
- Science Fiction (Gibson, Stephenson, Frank Herbert, Asimov). 

Here to: 
Make friends and talk.


----------



## spiritangel

Welcome to the nut house oops I mean forum please feel free to dive right in for the most part we are a pretty awesome friendly bunch 

hugs


----------



## Grizzlybear

Name: Nathan
Age: 32
Location: Michigan, U.S.
Profession: Electronics Technician/ Eternal Student of interesting things
Music: Rock, metal, Electronica, Select Video Game OSTs (what? Some of them are really well written!)
Likes: Sci Fi, Fantasy Fiction, Computers (in fact, all Electronics tinkering), cooking, baking, Martial Arts, pets, history, playing RPGs
Dislikes: Stupidity, corruption in politics, temperatures over 80F/27C, apathy
About me: Not much to tell really. If you have specific questions, I'm more than happy to respond to a PM...

See my avatar for my picture!


----------



## Surlysomething

Hahaha.

Welcome to the site, Nathan. 






Grizzlybear said:


> Select Video Game OSTs (what? Some of them are really well written!)


----------



## bbwjanemn

Name: Jane
Age: 34
Location: Midwest
Profession: HR
Music: Alternative Rock, Metal
TV: SOA, Walking Dead, Big Bang Theory, True Blood, Game of Thrones
Likes: shopping, reading, watching movies, spending time with family


----------



## Radek

Hello, I´m here new. I study an english language because I´m not American or British, I´m Czech, from Czech Republic - it is in central Europe. That is why my English isn´t perfect, but I do what I can, perhaps you will understand me. I´m 39 years old and I´m from town Kladno near 10 miles to Prague. ( I study english in Prague ).


----------



## Surlysomething

I understand you just fine. 

Welcome to the site!



Radek said:


> Hello, I´m here new. I study an english language because I´m not American or British, I´m Czech, from Czech Republic - it is in central Europe. That is why my English isn´t perfect, but I do what I can, perhaps you will understand me. I´m 39 years old and I´m from town Kladno near 10 miles to Prague. ( I study english in Prague ).


----------



## princessslave79

Hi 

My name is princessslave79 . I am a 24/7 slave to my Master / husband and im also a gainer and fat admirer .:kiss2:


----------



## Buttonboy

I am a 28 year old feeder who would like to find a feedee that will overstuff me to the point that I can't move. I can eat a lot and am very lonely. To pass the time I have gorged myself in so much food that Its caused me to gain weight. My button down dress shirts barely fit me anymore and I've popped the button off my slacks. Eating alone makes me feel good but I world like someone to share it with


----------



## Tad

Buttonboy said:


> I am a 28 year old feeder who would like to find a feedee that will overstuff me to the point that I can't move. I can eat a lot and am very lonely. To pass the time I have gorged myself in so much food that Its caused me to gain weight. My button down dress shirts barely fit me anymore and I've popped the button off my slacks. Eating alone makes me feel good but I world like someone to share it with



1) Welcome.

2) You might also want to introduce yourself over on the Weight Board, and perhaps the BHM/FFA board, by the sounds of it.

3) I think you have your terminology mixed up (no surprise, it is all confusing). A feeder wants other people to gain weight, a feedee wants to gain weight themself.


----------



## Buttonboy

Yes I am def the feedee then. I am fat and greedy I would want to be fed not doing the feeding


----------



## Buttonboy

I am a 28 year old male. I currently weigh 250 lbs and am 5"8. I love the feeling of stuffing myself to the point that I am numb afterwards. I can consume around 3,000 calories in a sitting. I have bloated myself to point where I've caused my belt to burst off me from the pressure and popped shirt buttons. I would like to share this someone. If anyone is interested message me


----------



## arnoldpalmer

Hey everyone new to the board figured I would drop in and say hi. I don't know what else to say lol, I like long walks on the beach, candle light dinners, and picnics in the park. I like thicker women and I am not here to look for the next love of my life but I am entertaining the thought if it came.


----------



## Cupcake343

It's been forever (almost 2 years) since I have posted anything or have been the least bit social. I decided to drop in and re-introduce myself and start contributing to the wonderful world of chub! I'm ready to embrace myself for who I am and quit worrying about what people have to say about me. I'm 24 yrs old and live in South Carolina. I am a lover of all things pink, fluffy and sparkly and I'm a recent college graduate with a degree in math. Want to know anything else? Just message me! I'm sweet!:wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

Hello and a very big welcome to all of our newbies


----------



## kizzylove

I'm Kay
26yrs old
I live in Naples, FL
Married 3 years
I have 2 cats Jenny and Toby
Shows I love are; Fringe, Dexter, Homeland, True Blood, Californication, American Horror Story, Revolution, Being Human, Mad Men, and Breaking Bad.
Charmed and Smallville will always be my 2 most favorite shows of all time
I've been obsess with Tom Welling for many years.
Music, Most top 40's, 80's Rock, Doo Wop, early 90's RnB
Fav Nirvana, Bob Marley, Phil Collins, Sade
Movies, Little Women, Circle of Friends, Titanic, Girl With The Dragon Tattoo (sweedish version)


----------



## Trueballer247

Im Trueballer247 and im here to meet new people and happy to be part of the community.


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome to the site, new peeps!


----------



## Wayne Kerr

I'm Wayne.
43, white male, bald by choice. 
400+ pounds.
Married, 2 kids.

Found this page and joined out of curiosity. Would love to find a place in my real life where I would fit in as easily as I know I will here.

Thanks for allowing me to join.


----------



## dharmabean

kizzylove said:


> I'm Kay


Awe.. Welcome Kay!! Looking forward to reading more about you.




Trueballer247 said:


> Im Trueballer247 and im here to meet new people and happy to be part of the community.


Awe.. Welcome Trueballer Looking forward to reading more about you.




Wayne Kerr said:


> I'm Wayne.


Awe.. Welcome Wayne!! Looking forward to reading more about you.


----------



## envnewyork

Hello Ladies,

My name is Richard and I am the Technical Assistant to JustRaymona star of Lifetime's 24 Hour Catwalk and designer for en.v new york which is showing their plus size collection "No Shades of Gray" on February 8, 2013 during New York Fashion Week.


----------



## Kimberly38F

I'm Kim from Cali


----------



## Skald

Time to get off the sidelines I think  

Hello everyone! My name is Brodie, I am nineteen years old, male and live in Australia. I'm an aspiring writer and avid reader, I work two jobs the first on a farm collecting harvest and the other at a pop culture store that I actually co-own with my best friend. I enjoy watching Dexter, House, Game of Thrones and any good documentaries on the telly. As for music I like Daft Punk, Hilltop Hoods, Disturbed, Rolling Stones and the list goes on  I am a FA and am quite chubby myself and I am happy to be here ^_^


----------



## jojolondon

Hi everyone i'm joseph im 24 and I live in London, I found the website by accident and I hope ill meet some great people


----------



## ConnieLynn

Welcome new peeps! Jump right into the fray. We don't bite much.


----------



## greenforrest22

Name: Paul 
Age: 24
Location: CA


----------



## dharmabean

Welcome Welcome All!


----------



## Weirdo890

Welcome to the forums. Please keep your arms and legs inside the car at all times. Thank you.


----------



## sweetheart5950

Hey everyone. My name is Mike. I am a southern country boy from Texas. I haven't been on here in a long time and figured I would start in the right place  I hope to meet a lot of cool people and maybe make some new friends along the way. I am currently in Afghanistan serving my country by helping the troops out. Hope to hear from all of you  Have a wonderful day


----------



## SonjaEllisonBBW

Hi I am Sonja


----------



## Oona

SonjaEllisonBBW said:


> Hi I am Sonja





sweetheart5950 said:


> Hey everyone. My name is Mike. I am a southern country boy from Texas. I haven't been on here in a long time and figured I would start in the right place  I hope to meet a lot of cool people and maybe make some new friends along the way. I am currently in Afghanistan serving my country by helping the troops out. Hope to hear from all of you  Have a wonderful day



Welcome! Have fun and just be yourself! ^_^


----------



## sweetheart5950

Thank you Oona


----------



## Artemisia

sweetheart5950 said:


> Hey everyone. My name is Mike. I am a southern country boy from Texas. I haven't been on here in a long time and figured I would start in the right place  I hope to meet a lot of cool people and maybe make some new friends along the way. I am currently in Afghanistan serving my country by helping the troops out. Hope to hear from all of you  Have a wonderful day



Hey Mike, nice to see you back! Hope you keep safe where you are, and can return home soon.


----------



## mzfluff

hi im mzfluff 29 year old feedee new to the site how is everyone:eat2:


----------



## Adamantoise

sweetheart5950 said:


> Hey everyone. My name is Mike. I am a southern country boy from Texas. I haven't been on here in a long time and figured I would start in the right place  I hope to meet a lot of cool people and maybe make some new friends along the way. I am currently in Afghanistan serving my country by helping the troops out. Hope to hear from all of you  Have a wonderful day





SonjaEllisonBBW said:


> Hi I am Sonja





mzfluff said:


> hi im mzfluff 29 year old feedee new to the site how is everyone:eat2:



Welcome aboard, all of you. :bow:


----------



## RobinSparkles

Hi! I am new to this forum and just thought I would say hello! My name is Amanda and I live in Atlanta, GA. I look forward to getting to know people!


----------



## BBWBookworm

Name: Kelly
Age: 21
Location: Ohio
Profession: Barista/Student
Music: Pretty close to everything. 
Likes: Reading, Photography, Pin-ups, My wonderful nieces and nephews, Music, Coffee, Tattoos, Being Awesome, ect. 
Dislikes: Snow, Shopping, Not getting enough sleep, Ugg Boots, People with a superiority complex.
About me: I'm a 21 year old bbw who is finally starting to love her body! Glad to be here on Dimensions. Hi everybody!


----------



## Weirdo890

BBWBookworm said:


> Name: Kelly
> Age: 21
> Location: Ohio
> Profession: Barista/Student
> Music: Pretty close to everything.
> Likes: Reading, Photography, Pin-ups, My wonderful nieces and nephews, Music, Coffee, Tattoos, Being Awesome, ect.
> Dislikes: Snow, Shopping, Not getting enough sleep, Ugg Boots, People with a superiority complex.
> About me: I'm a 21 year old bbw who is finally starting to love her body! Glad to be here on Dimensions. Hi everybody!



Glad to meet you. Enjoy Dimensions!


----------



## sweetheart5950

Artemisia said:


> Hey Mike, nice to see you back! Hope you keep safe where you are, and can return home soon.



Awww thank you so much. That was so sweet of you to say and thank you for your kind wishes and support


----------



## Luscious Luna

Hi all! My name is Luna, I'm 36 from PA. Hope to get to chat with some cool new people. Don't be shy send me a message.


----------



## The Hammer

City born, Country Raised but I ain't no bumpkin, good to be here at dimensions feels great to be around folks with interests such as myself and some of the models that i've grown to admire. Rubbing elbows with the stars, loving the atmosphere. in my family it's kinda taboo to like a larger woman, but I don't care you love who you love life's to short to ignore what the heart wants.


----------



## dharmabean

The Hammer said:


> City born, Country Raised but I ain't no bumpkin, .



I loved your introduction! Very nice. Welcome to Dims!

Your introduction reminded me of this:

For you, Welcome to Dims


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome to the site. 



The Hammer said:


> City born, Country Raised but I ain't no bumpkin, good to be here at dimensions feels great to be around folks with interests such as myself and some of the models that i've grown to admire. Rubbing elbows with the stars, loving the atmosphere. in my family it's kinda taboo to like a larger woman, but I don't care you love who you love life's to short to ignore what the heart wants.


----------



## Oona

Welcome Newbies! 

<3


----------



## samuraiscott

RobinSparkles said:


> Hi! I am new to this forum and just thought I would say hello! My name is Amanda and I live in Atlanta, GA. I look forward to getting to know people!



Hi Amanda. Welcome to DIMS. I live in Stockbridge. Howdy neighbor!


----------



## fattened prey

I'm a male gainer/feeder.....formerly very thin and muscular - now flabby and getting flabbier  hoping to have some fun, make some friends and gain a bunch of weight in the process.


----------



## fattened prey

fattened prey said:


> I'm a male gainer/feeder.....formerly very thin and muscular - now flabby and getting flabbier  hoping to have some fun, make some friends and gain a bunch of weight in the process.



Excuse me - I'm a "feedee", not a "feeder"....lol - slight difference there. 

Damned autocorrect


----------



## Gregory9428

I'm a newcomer to the Forum and I'd like to take this time to say hello to all of you large lovely ladies and to my fellow FA's. I look forward to conversing and spending time with like minded people such as yourselves and I'm also hoping to cultivate some new friendships. Thanks Dimensions for giving me this privilege!!


----------



## daddyoh70

Luscious Luna said:


> Hi all! My name is Luna, I'm 36 from PA. Hope to get to chat with some cool new people. Don't be shy send me a message.



Welcome to the boards!


----------



## noseovertail

Hello 

I'm 29/f in Los Angeles. Looking to meet fat-friendly, fat positive, fat, whatever type people  I've always been confident in who I am, but I have kind of turned a page within the last year and have really embraced my size... and i'd really like to meet other people who feel the same. Or even fat friends to shop with  or eat with 

My interests are varied, but I love movies (film of all kinds), music (again, of all kinds but favorites are indie, punk), intellectual conversation (that sounds lame on paper haha) and generally surrounding myself with nice people who are interesting and kind.

I don't know how to put in a picture like everyone else has?? help? ha


----------



## Tad

Welcome new comers! I hope you'll all find what you are looking for here, and that we'll see plenty more posts from you 



noseovertail said:


> Hello
> 
> I don't know how to put in a picture like everyone else has?? help? ha



There are two ways. Either way you need to be in the normal reply mode, not 'quick reply' (if you did a quick reply, you can hit the 'go advanced' button to get to the normal reply mode).

1) You can link to a publicly viewable pic elsewhere on the web. The easiest way to do this is copy the URL of that pic, then click on the icon above where you are typing that looks a bit like a paperclip in front of a globe, then paste the link in there.

2) You can upload a pic from your computer, as long as it is under 100kB or so in size. (possibly you have to have some minimum number of posts to do this?) For this one, scroll down from the text box where you type to the 'manage attachments' button. It will pop up a window where you can upload pics (it also allows you to link pics from elsewhere, in case you can't find the right icon in option 1). Note that this is a 2 step process: first browse to the picture, then hit upload.

Good luck!


----------



## Oona

Welcome newbies!


----------



## FatManRocks

Hi everyone, and especially anyone in Los Angeles! I'm 44, an SSBHM feedee and all-around fat enthusiast :eat2:. I've got a few stories I'll be posting, so stay tuned. Glad to meet you all!


----------



## JulianDW

Hey everyone, I haven't logged on in a while after a short time of being quite regular on Dims. My name is Julian, I'm a 21 year old FA and am currently studying sociology at VCU in Richmond. Hoping to meet and talk to everyone!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I've always said there are zero FAs in Richmond. Guess I need to update that number to "1." lol


----------



## noseovertail

Hello! Since I now figured out how to post photos- I will re-introduce myself 

29/Los Angeles. 6'0, 325 lbs  

this is me in the Macy's fitting room last night- staying classy ha






last month


----------



## BarterGal

I found these forums last night while doing some research on fat admirers. This is all somewhat new to me, but I have been enjoying reading more about it and getting to know more men looking for gals just like me. 

I'm Lisa from Minnesota, 44, no kids, never married, doing ok for myself! 

Here are a couple of recent pics.


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Nice smiles! 

Welcome to Dims


----------



## deb16

Hi, I've been lurking for awhile, and finally thought I'd say hello....I'm a 47 yr old who wishes this place existed when I was 20...I have struggled all my life with my weight. I wish there was a place like this when I was young, where fat was excepted.. But, I'm glad I found you now...


----------



## Tad

Welcome Deb....and being 45, yes I fully agree that I wish there had been something like this when I was growing up--it is amazing how different it must be to grow up 'different' these days, where it is not so hard to find other people who share your difference.


----------



## gogogal

I've been on here for a while (mostly lurking, a little bit of posting) but I am not sure that I have actually introduced myself. Or, if I did, it was a very long time ago and I have not been very active.. so here goes again 

My name is Pam. Born in Prince Edward Island, but have lived in Nova Scotia, Canada for over a decade. I am single, no kids (2 dogs who are my children). I work full time as a business analyst, and own a pet related business which is growing and I hope to devote myself to it full time at some point. I love animals, fashion, music, boots, home decor, my car, spending time with friends. 

I dislike traffic, beets and turnip. Hell, to me, is being eternally stuck in traffic with only beets and turnip to survive. 

Looking to make new friends, I suppose  

View attachment photo.JPG


----------



## Paul

Love the cutest smile 


gogogal said:


> I've been on here for a while (mostly lurking, a little bit of posting) but I am not sure that I have actually introduced myself. Or, if I did, it was a very long time ago and I have not been very active.. so here goes again
> 
> My name is Pam. Born in Prince Edward Island, but have lived in Nova Scotia, Canada for over a decade. I am single, no kids (2 dogs who are my children). I work full time as a business analyst, and own a pet related business which is growing and I hope to devote myself to it full time at some point. I love animals, fashion, music, boots, home decor, my car, spending time with friends.
> 
> I dislike traffic, beets and turnip. Hell, to me, is being eternally stuck in traffic with only beets and turnip to survive.
> 
> Looking to make new friends, I suppose


----------



## reuben6380

Name: Dan

Age: 29

Location: Florida

occupation: stay-at-home dad

Likes: World of warcraft and cooking

Dislikes: intolerance and crowds

Hello everyone, I'm new around here! To the forums anyway, I've know of Dimensions for atleast 10 years give or take. I actually subscribed to the magazine when it was still being published, during the time when I was just discovering my interest in bbws as a teenager! I have been thin and athletic my whole life until recently when i became a stay-at-home dad. In 2 years i gained over 200 pounds! Now, i have always enjoyed fat my whole life as a fa, so becoming fat was not something that overtly concerned me but naturally it has caused quite a stir with everyone around me, :happy:. Not all bad though, My wife is on the fence about it but an ex-girlfriend actually ran into me and suggested i post a few pics in the bhm forums because I apparently make for an attractively shaped fat man lol. So I figured what could be the harm. It could be fun to get some adult attention when i spend all day surrounded by little people  So as per instructions i have created an introduction post, lol


----------



## reuben6380

[image]IMAG0138[image]


----------



## reuben6380

this time with less fail





I'm a little nervous to post a shirtless one but you only live once i guess....


----------



## doe135

can't post pics apparently yet

Name: doe135

Age: about 35

Location: Scandinavia

Profession: IT

Music: Just about everything, as long as it evokes emotions 

Likes: Films, science, tolerance, openness, BBW/FFA and on and on and on

Dislikes: Willful ignorance, or people who do not show respect and or willingness to listen where due. Everytihng else I can tolerate


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

Man, where's my fat husband?:wubu: Boyfriend isn't even close yet.


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome to all the new peoples!


----------



## 479RTY

Hey there, just found this board the other day and thought it might be nice to join.

*Name:* Laura

*Age:* 37

*Location:* Massachusetts (but maybe someday I can go back home to Virginia)

*Likes:* Dogs, cats, American and world history, reading, knitting, Amy Winehouse.

*Dislikes:* Snow, cold, judgmental people, brassicas, the smell of corned beef hash.


----------



## bbwsrule

Welcome to all the new folks. Haven't been online in a little while, but I love the pix on this page: Laura, Pam, Lisa, and noseovertail -- very pretty ladies all!


----------



## kayleeskandy

Hello everyone  My name is Kaylee and I'm currently living in england. I heard about this site as i am a fellow big girl and wanted to join in the fun.

I'm originally from Sweden and would love to go back and visit soon.

I love eating, coffee's in the day and drinks in the night.

I'm also a big gamer, Zelda being my all time fave!

Anyway hope you're all nice to me and speak soon 

Kaylee xxxxx


----------



## bounceyliketigger

Hello just here to introduce myself, I'm Emma, BBW gainer currently 224lb

Name: Emma

Age: 27

Location: Scotland

Likes: Snow, Rain (well Im from scotland we HAVE to like it  ), Movies, PS3, camping, arts and crafts.

Dislikes: Up their own bums posh people!, Tom Cruise, football (soccer)


----------



## wildpies

Hey there, just wanted to introduce myself to this fine community. Can't believe that being such a huge ssbbw/bbw fan that I haven't used this before. 

Name: Josh
Age: 31
Location: British Columbia
Profession: Roughneck for a diamond drilling company
Music: basically anything except country. been on a 60s kick lately.
Likes: ssbbws, bbws, snowboarding traveling, and work.


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome to the site.

*waves from Vancouver*


Lots of good people here. Enjoy!




wildpies said:


> Hey there, just wanted to introduce myself to this fine community. Can't believe that being such a huge ssbbw/bbw fan that I haven't used this before.
> 
> Name: Josh
> Age: 31
> Location: British Columbia
> Profession: Roughneck for a diamond drilling company
> Music: basically anything except country. been on a 60s kick lately.
> Likes: ssbbws, bbws, snowboarding traveling, and work.


----------



## Chris_baird

Lurked forever and just joined finally. always loved big soft women and just decided i want to gain too so trying overcome mental objections and get support!

Name: Chris

Age: 31

Location: DFW metroplex, Texas

Likes: days off, food, softness, football, hockey, cars

Dislikes: not too many really, try and stay happy.


----------



## wildpies

Surlysomething said:


> Welcome to the site.
> 
> *waves from Vancouver*
> 
> 
> Lots of good people here. Enjoy!



thanks! . cant complain about good people!


----------



## Fatastical

Hello peoples!!!! This is the first time I've ever joined up on Dimensions! I've been a long time semi lurker on FF and thought I'd come see what all the fuss was about!

Name: Patrick
Age: 26
Location: Sacramento, CA
Likes: Music, Food, Video Games, D&D, and Just about anyone who considers themselves a smartypants.
Dislikes: Mainstream Rap, brussel sprouts, sentences that begin with the word "and," stupid people, and taking the bus.

I'm also a BHM Feedee weighing in at 390 wonderful pounds. I am currently, however, trying to lose weight so my gf and I can experience my weight gain together. :happy:


----------



## ConnieLynn

Welcome brave peoples. Jump right in.


----------



## Tad

Fatastical said:


> Hello peoples!!!! This is the first time I've ever joined up on Dimensions! I've been a long time semi lurker on FF and thought I'd come see what all the fuss was about!
> 
> Name: Patrick
> Age: 26
> Location: Sacramento, CA
> Likes: Music, Food, Video Games, D&D, and Just about anyone who considers themselves a smartypants.
> Dislikes: Mainstream Rap, brussel sprouts, sentences that begin with the word "and," stupid people, and taking the bus.
> 
> I'm also a BHM Feedee weighing in at 390 wonderful pounds. I am currently, however, trying to lose weight so my gf and I can experience my weight gain together. :happy:




Sounds like you have a pretty cool gf too. Anyway, you might want to also go say Hi over on the bhm ffa board -- where you'll find more of the big guys and women who lust for them hanging out.


----------



## dsaintd

Hello Dimensions 

Name: Darren
Age: 26
Location: Northern Ireland
Music: Blues, grunge, stoner, doom, electro.....I'll give anything a listen as long as it's good 
Likes: My awesome girlfriend <3, music, my guitars, tattoos, gaming, dinosaurs, documentaries
Dislikes: People who don't get my jokes , my internal organs
About me: Singer/songwriter/guitarist/one man blues band, amateur artist, budding photographer and self taught palaeontologist haha. 

Here is a pic of my wee man Ashton and myself


----------



## dharmabean

Awe!! New crush! You have amazing eyes.


----------



## Yakatori

The contrasts are just subtle-enough as to seem...incidental. Really, a terrific photograph! Welcome!


----------



## dsaintd

dharmabean said:


> Awe!! New crush! You have amazing eyes.



My son has amazing eyes or I do?  
And aww shucks, thank you


----------



## dsaintd

Yakatori said:


> The contrasts are just subtle-enough as to seem...incidental. Really, a terrific photograph! Welcome!



Cheers thank you, the raised eyebrows were honestly a fantastic coincidence. I told Ash to do a confused face for the picture and apparently we both look confused in the same way haha


----------



## dharmabean

dsaintd said:


> My son has amazing eyes or I do?
> And aww shucks, thank you



You do! lol! :wubu:


----------



## Yakatori

dsaintd said:


> "_..we both look confused in the same way haha_"


I mean all of the juxtaposition, side-by-side:


arched eyebrows on opposite sides of the face
contrasting mustache-shapes
hair combed back versus hair combed foward
single striped shirt with rounded collar....versus two solid-colored shirts...with two different "opposite" collars
father/son
There are probably others I've missed, but that's just part of the magic of the well-timed shot.


----------



## BlueyedPryncess

Name: Danielle
Age: 38
Location: Northern New Jersey
Likes: Music, Movies, Books, Food, Roller Coasters & Disney World
Dislikes: Nasty People & People who Don't Mean what They Say
**I'm a very tall, single BBW hoping to talk to/share with People who actually get Me**


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome to the site! 




BlueyedPryncess said:


> Name: Danielle
> Age: 38
> Location: Northern New Jersey
> Likes: Music, Movies, Books, Food, Roller Coasters & Disney World
> Dislikes: Nasty People & People who Don't Mean what They Say
> **I'm a very tall, single BBW hoping to talk to/share with People who actually get Me**


----------



## Ladybuglove

Name: Rebbecca
Age: 21
Location: Tejas
Music: Ska, indie, country
Likes: Cheesy jokes and puns. I'm full of them. 
Dislikes: Overtly cynical people? That's a lie, I love people.

Uh, here's a picture of me in my boots!


----------



## Surlysomething

Super-cutie! Welcome to the site. 



Ladybuglove said:


> Name: Rebbecca
> Age: 21
> Location: Tejas
> Music: Ska, indie, country
> Likes: Cheesy jokes and puns. I'm full of them.
> Dislikes: Overtly cynical people? That's a lie, I love people.
> 
> Uh, here's a picture of me in my boots!
> [/IMG]


----------



## dsaintd

Yakatori said:


> I mean all of the juxtaposition, side-by-side:
> 
> 
> arched eyebrows on opposite sides of the face
> contrasting mustache-shapes
> hair combed back versus hair combed foward
> single striped shirt with rounded collar....versus two solid-colored shirts...with two different "opposite" collars
> father/son
> There are probably others I've missed, but that's just part of the magic of the well-timed shot.




Woooaah holy crap, I didn't even notice half of this. It's awesome when things like those are just a coincidence


----------



## kinkyman

Name:- Paul
Age:- 42
Location:- Bucks, UK
Status :- Single
Best Attribute(s):- My sense of humour and skills in da kitchen!
Picture:- On request as I havent worked out how to do it on here?


----------



## choel639

Name: Choel
Age: 44
Location: Charleston,SC
Profession: Retired/Disabled
Music: Like most kinds, but really love metal, classic rock and very old blues.
Likes: The beach, going out to eat, hanging with my brother and youngest sister.
Dislikes: Stupidity, cruelty and hate. 
About me: I am a strange gal. At least I think so.  I love talking to folks and making friends. Wanna talk? Drop me a line.


----------



## FAbrony

hello,

this is my first time using a forum based website so... i got no idea what to do.
Ive been an FA for a few years but have never been too open about it. so uh..... hi


----------



## FAbrony

hello, i've been a closet FA for a while now, still am to be honest, dont even have the confidence to post my name on here. Ive been interested in gaining weight for years but my metabolism is too fast for me to do it myself. I do like seeing a good amount of weight on others though, especially in the belly. Recently a friend introduced me to this site so i decided to sign up. I hope to make some friends here and meet some people with similar intrest to me ^^so please talk to me, i love to talk. Oh yea, and my age is 20, and i love to write fiction


----------



## Hamdinger

Name: Brett
Age: 34
Location: Illinois
Likes: PS3, MMA (I used to train Muay-Thai, now I just watch UFC and K-1), watching weird movies like the kind of stuff Sy-Fy channel has on at 2am, spending a Sunday cooking out on the grill and laying on the couch watching football or Nascar. I'm basically a middle-aged nerd.

I'm 5'7" 150lbs, and this time next week I'll be married to my gf of 5 years. She's 5'10" and 340lbs and I love every square inch of her. She joined here too so she'll probably be posting on here later.


----------



## Melissa1451

Name: Melissa
Age: 34
Location: Hamdinger's house 
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 333

I'm not really comfortable with my size and I'm hoping that this forum will help. I've always been a thick girl but in 2007 I gained about 70 pounds. Then I just started to grow more and more. Hamdinger is the love of my life and he makes me feel sexy and beautiful. I enjoy cooking, reading, and playing ukulele (I rock the shit out of that). I'm also a big fan of Duck Dynasty...man beards :smitten:


----------



## Kool_guy_0018

hello all 
i m new here n dnt knw anything about this fourm n wats it about plz help me out


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

Well for one, proper words and posting looks better. We don't use 1337 speak and short hand here.


----------



## ChaosServant

I'll just do this nice and formal.

Name: Jacob
Age: 21
B-Day: Dec. 31 1991
Hair: Dark blond
Eyes: Brown
Nationality: USA. Vermont.
Likes: Reading (though I get bored with the tropes), video games (kind of an obsession really), writing (fantasy)
Dislikes: Hypocrites, college, job hunting, Congress

Quick Summary: I am a young man that should really be classified as a bit of a dreamer. I have quite a few lofty goals, and I actually believe I can achieve them. I write frequently, purely for my own amusement, and am somewhat of a hopeless romantic.

Oh yes, and I am an FA.


----------



## Imabhm




----------



## Surlysomething

Oh damn...you're FINE.


Welcome to the site!




Imabhm said:


>


----------



## ConnieLynn

Welcome newlyweds and newbies!


----------



## Doctord

Name: Daniel
Age: 22
Location: Misawa, Japan
Likes: Racing, Engines, and anything automotive. Also women haha.
Dislikes: Sequestration, true racists, and breaking guitar strings/ blowing tires.


Hello all, 

My names Daniel, I'm a heavy equipment engineer by day and inspiring rally driver by night. Hope to have some good times with you all.
Here's a photo of me from the af's website.


----------



## Oona

Welcome Newbies! 

Have fun, enjoy the ride, and remember to keep your arms and legs inside the vehicle at all times!


----------



## mro723chicago

I am glad to make a post of introduction.

*I am a 50 year old single male who has been in a relationship with a 41 year old BBW for the past 3 years. *

She is very attractive to me and we share a deep emotional connection which has us close as often as we can be given our busy lives.......work, busy schedules, or whatever. 

Sometimes I am embarrassed to admit that I am in love with a woman of size. We live in a society that is constantly delivering sexual images of young, thin smooth skinned women. 

My girlfriend is aware of my embarrassment over her size and weight gain. We have discussed many aspects of how I behave inappropriately when we are in public. She helps me deal with my discomfort by giving me daily reminders which are not subtle. 

When we are intimate she prompts me with questions about my devotion to her and coaxes me to express to her how I adore her body. When we are finished with our lovemaking we cuddle and talk about how I love her physically. This bonds us and is helpful in reminding me of the intimacy we share. 

When we are in public she will often reach for my hand, sometimes grabbing and holding me firmly at my wrist so that I am standing close to her. This might be when we are shopping and looking at an item or speaking to a salesperson. In a restaurant she will often reach across the table to take my hand. When we are with friends she is always very affectionate with plenty of handholding, hugs, kisses and she talks openly about how our emotional makeup has us both needing frequent intimacy. This embarrasses me, especially with my male acquaintances. She is not at all shy about broadcasting to our friends that we are a couple with a strong physical bond. 

Being with her is the most important thing to me and the discussions on this web site will help me further my love and devotion to her.


----------



## SsbbwJessieLove

Hey yall,

Im a NY gal living in FL for way too long. Im 35 & birthday is Dec.
Im the usual 5ft8,red hair,brown eyes,18+tattoos,size 11 shoe.
350 lucious beautiful pounds. Im sexy & I know it.
Im an Independant Feminist Bisexual & have been for my whole life.
Please believe I LOVE the fellas too, So NO H8 & of course the ladies. 
My Likes are cooking,laughing,museums,flea markets,amusement parks,reading,swimming,fast paced 2 mile walking each morning.
My H8's are 2 faced bigots,back stabbers.LIARS,cheaters,Materialitics 
dont work with me & Im PRO GLBT agenda. I H8 brain washed relgious BS.

Anywho, I work for myself for atleast 11 yrs. I hated working for others.
I must admit Ive been legally partial disabled since 19 yrs of age. We all
have our battle wounds & stories. I shall not divulge mine.

I always say I may be disabled BUT I'm very Able.

Nice meeting all of you & if you're in Jax FL maybe we can have a meet & greet get together BBQ's which I love.


----------



## Surlysomething

Just go with it. People really only care if you're happy and if they don't then they're not worth knowing.

Sounds like you have a great woman there. Embrace it!







mro723chicago said:


> I am glad to make a post of introduction.
> 
> *I am a 50 year old single male who has been in a relationship with a 41 year old BBW for the past 3 years. *
> 
> She is very attractive to me and we share a deep emotional connection which has us close as often as we can be given our busy lives.......work, busy schedules, or whatever.
> 
> Sometimes I am embarrassed to admit that I am in love with a woman of size. We live in a society that is constantly delivering sexual images of young, thin smooth skinned women.
> 
> My girlfriend is aware of my embarrassment over her size and weight gain. We have discussed many aspects of how I behave inappropriately when we are in public. She helps me deal with my discomfort by giving me daily reminders which are not subtle.
> 
> When we are intimate she prompts me with questions about my devotion to her and coaxes me to express to her how I adore her body. When we are finished with our lovemaking we cuddle and talk about how I love her physically. This bonds us and is helpful in reminding me of the intimacy we share.
> 
> When we are in public she will often reach for my hand, sometimes grabbing and holding me firmly at my wrist so that I am standing close to her. This might be when we are shopping and looking at an item or speaking to a salesperson. In a restaurant she will often reach across the table to take my hand. When we are with friends she is always very affectionate with plenty of handholding, hugs, kisses and she talks openly about how our emotional makeup has us both needing frequent intimacy. This embarrasses me, especially with my male acquaintances. She is not at all shy about broadcasting to our friends that we are a couple with a strong physical bond.
> 
> Being with her is the most important thing to me and the discussions on this web site will help me further my love and devotion to her.


----------



## shessounusual

Hello all! My name is Holly, and I am so excited to have found this forum! I am a SSBBW and was really intrigued to find a place where so many things are discussed that impact me personally as a woman of size. Looking forward to getting to know everyone - thanks for having me!! Oh and I see a couple of people have used a kind of questionnaire form, so I believe I shall do the same. So here goes.....

Name: Holly
Age: 36
Location: Knoxville, TN
Profession: Trucking insurance 
Music: Yes please! I love something in just about every genre. I have the strongest affinity towards rock of all kinds. Side note: when Rock & Roll Jeopardy was on VH1 I used to play along and plot to go on the show and OWN it lol. Yeah, so I am a font of useless music information. 
Likes: Live bands, classic movies, comedies, the companionship of my awesome friends. hot pink and black, muscle cars (even though I don't have one.....tear, sniff, whine), books - especially Stephen King or anything non fiction involving the paranormal. I was in a paranormal investigations group from 2000-2011 and although I have no formal group affililation at this time I still like a good ghost hunt now and again. I am a great aunt to Mackenzie Danielle (my nephews baby girl) and am helping to raise her along with my two sisters. She is one of the biggest joys in my life. I have been married to Charles since 2006. Anything else you wanna know, feel free to ask. I don't bite....well, not always anyway :-D 
Dislikes: Mean people, iced tea, hypocrites, people who take themselves waaaay too seriously, my toes lol. 
About me: Am going through a period of transition and change.....stay tuned, I am a work in progress, but then again aren't we all to some extent?


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome to the site, Holly!

There's something here for everyone, jump in!





shessounusual said:


> Hello all! My name is Holly, and I am so excited to have found this forum! I am a SSBBW and was really intrigued to find a place where so many things are discussed that impact me personally as a woman of size. Looking forward to getting to know everyone - thanks for having me!! Oh and I see a couple of people have used a kind of questionnaire form, so I believe I shall do the same. So here goes.....
> 
> Name: Holly


----------



## dharmabean

shessounusual said:


> .....the paranormal. I was in a paranormal investigations group from 2000-2011 and although I have no formal group affililation at this time I still like a good ghost hunt now and again.



Welcome, welcome! I am Regan/Dharma. I used to run a paranormal group from 2005-2011 with my ex-husband. I'd love to talk ghost shop with you some time.


----------



## JonesT

Welcome to the Dims Community everyone!


----------



## Symbalist

Hallo ravishing BBW's

I favour BBW's.

My motto is *bones are for the dogs*.

I am a 48 years old male from the Netherlands.

Hope to participate to this forum.


----------



## shessounusual

dharmabean said:


> Welcome, welcome! I am Regan/Dharma. I used to run a paranormal group from 2005-2011 with my ex-husband. I'd love to talk ghost shop with you some time.



Thanks for the kind welcome folks! Dharma I would love to hear about your experiences with your group - its an addictive past time for sure & I'm looking to get back into it soon


----------



## Jenni-Joy

Name: Jenni

Age: 33

Location: Finland, Northern Europe

Music: Mostly electronic

Likes: Books, visual arts, films, good food and wine

Dislikes: Mean and ignorant people, winter (which is looong here)

About me: I found this site a couple of months ago and would love to have something similar here in Finland. I've been interested in fat acceptance for some time now. I think there's some kind of counter reaction bubbling under in our country, because obesity is a very current issue here, and not in a very positive way. Summa summarum, I'd like to see more Finnish BBW/BHM/FA's out in the open being proud of themselves


----------



## Tad

Welcome, newcomers!

Jenni Joy, I know we have had other people posting from Finnland, so you are for sure not alone there. Hopefully other Finns will find you here. Perhaps there would be enough in Helsinki or Turku (spelling?) to get together for coffee or something? Anyway, glad you found us, and good luck finding others.


----------



## GenaBoBina

Name: Gena

Age: 24

Location: Central Florida

Music: Showtunes and bad pop

Likes: Art and animation, computers, gaming (M:tG, RPGs)

Dislikes: Feet, syringes, broccoli

About me: I'm a former kindergarten teacher who was tired of hiding in the "Little House on the Prairie" life. My goal is to break into adult modeling and explore my exhibitionist side. I'm about 340 pounds and saying steady.


----------



## darknerd

Name: Rich
BBW/FA: FA
Likes: Star Trek DS9, computer programming, economics, studying tax law (funny isn't it)
Dislikes: Flying in the United States (I would rather have dental surgery.)
Hobbies: Arguing about economics


----------



## FrecklesandRed231023

Well to start off I am new to this site and new to learning that there are people out there that accept bigger girls such as myself the way we are. I heard about this site from my mom who is on here but doesnt post (shes to shy) and she heard it from a customer of hers. I dont want to rant on or anything but I had always believed that I needed to loose weight to look like that twig girl over there or that beautiful model over here and that no one liked bigger people like myself. I am 23 5'11 and just around 300 and live near San Francisco and even though people are some what accepting to the fact that there are LGBT people there fat is just not acceptable. My mom was lucky enough to find someone who loves her the way she is and my older brother loves his bigger wife I sit here alone and cry because I dont have any friends and I cant find someone who will love me for all that I am. But I am sick and tired of "I need to do this in order for someone to love me,to look at me or to be my friend" I need to find people around me who support me for who I am and not what they want me to be! I would LOVE to talk to people who would like to talk back and be a person I can call a friend or an acquaintance. I dont bite I promise and I am a very much a lovable person. <(^.^)> see big hugs


----------



## Lunar

Name: Lunar
Age: 26
Location: South Florida
Profession: Substitute Teacher
Music: Funk, Disco, Oldies R&B, World and New Age
Likes: Writing, Reading, Video Games
Dislikes: Close-mindedness and ignorant people
About me: I'm a sub. teacher working my way up to be a regular teacher.


----------



## Jennie111

I'm Jennie I'm 30 years old I came here because I don't know where else to go. I'm a bbw (even saying that sounds wierd on my keyboard) I don't like to think of myself as big but at 4 ft 11 & 237 pounds I guess I am kind of big. I really do prefer fat to big. Maybe because I'm a Lady and big doesn't feel feminine.

Likes: Johnny depp, pumpkins, both the music and the pie, books by Arthur c Clark, insects, and I like a lot of other stuff too

Dislikes: Work, rude mean people who are ugly on the inside.


----------



## ladystormy

Name: Thera
Age:41
Location: Sacramento, CA
Occupation: Government Financial Analyst (want a career change badly!)
Music: Most types, love 80's music, but today's stuff is cool too.
Likes: Sci-Fi, video/computer games, card and board games, casino trips, Steampunk, most things geeky
Dislikes: mean people, lies, ignorance


----------



## DevS

Darn, I wrote up an introduction and it didn't post. Second time lucky!

Hi, I'm DevS, 6 foot, 158lbs, 18 year old FA from Not So Great Britain. I'm a writer and a student who is soon to be looking for full-time, non-freelance work. Oh joy! I signed up for DMF because I'm on a personal crusade to sort of just do what I want and be who I am and all that flowery bollocks. No more letting society keep me down! That also means I might not post a huge amount, I'm quite happy to say what needs to be said occasionally but I hope no one is expecting a never ending slew of posts!

Let's see, what is there interesting to say about me? Well, I used to be a Catholic but got out of there just in time to maintain my sanity, I'm now an agnostic/atheist depending on the day. I'm an anarchist, a quasi-pacifist and extremely moderate, I'm also a realist and I'll speak my mind and try to be impartial about everything I can be. I'm pretty happy 95% of the time and I love a good chat with someone interesting. In fact my only real dislikes about people are if they can't hold a conversation or if they're just generally feckless.

I'd say I have a very tongue-in-cheek personality but at the end of the day I'm a good person and I'm not looking to offend people, I thought I'd say this because on occasion I've offended people over forums where they've looked too much into what I've said when I've meant something jokily.

Wow, none of that was interesting.

Let's see, anything else? I play the guitar, I love pretty much all music that isn't pop (so indie), I play the guitar, I love all foods but you can't beat a good Chinese takeaway. Oh and I speak four languages and none fluently haha.

Now then, if I haven't come across as completely self-centred and pretentious then I hope I fit in just fine!

Au revoir.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Welcome. So excited to see more Californians!


----------



## fatsoundguy52

Hello, everyone! 

My name is BC, I'm a sound engineer from the good ol' state of Oregon, USA. I'm a gay FtM transguy who, all his life, has loved being fat. It goes deeper than a fetish for me, it's kind of an identity. I'm "the fat guy" in my circle of friends and I take pride in that. I have always been a bigger guy, but only recently started deliberately gaining. 

In my spare time, I enjoy fishing, hiking, making music, drawing, singing and writing. I love what I do for a living (who can say they wake up everyday and LOOK FORWARD to going to work? I can!) All in all, I'm your average happy-go-lucky fat dude that loves living life. 

It's great to know I'm not the only one out there. The majority of society's view on size is sickening, and it's like a breath of fresh air to find this community of like-minded folks. 

- BC aka thefatsoundguy52


----------



## tankyguy

Hi there, I'm tankyguy. I'm a single guy in his early 30's from Halifax Canada.
I'm the typical video game geek and occasionally get to work on them as an artist. I've always been a big guy. Currently I'm around 340 at 5'11". I'm at peace with myself but I wouldn't mind losing some weight for health, energy and mobility reasons and I'd love to be able to get on a bicycle again.

Being bigger and somewhat introverted hasn't left me with much luck in socializing or romance. I can accept as an idea that FFAs _do_ in fact exist (I even met a girl in high school who professed a preference for larger "teddy bear" guys as she put it) but I've never been able to find any to ask out IRL. For myself, weight isn't a determining factor either way as to if I find someone else physically attractive or not; there are cute girls of all sizes and shapes. I just want to find one with compatible interests and inclinations who accepts me for me.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hi and welcome to the site, Tankguy. Always love seeing more Canadians here.

*waves from Vancouver*






tankyguy said:


> Hi there, I'm tankyguy. I'm a single guy in his early 30's from Halifax Canada.
> I'm the typical video game geek and occasionally get to work on them as an artist. I've always been a big guy. Currently I'm around 340 at 5'11". I'm at peace with myself but I wouldn't mind losing some weight for health, energy and mobility reasons and I'd love to be able to get on a bicycle again.
> 
> Being bigger and somewhat introverted hasn't left me with much luck in socializing or romance. I can accept as an idea that FFAs _do_ in fact exist (I even met a girl in high school who professed a preference for larger "teddy bear" guys as she put it) but I've never been able to find any to ask out IRL. For myself, weight isn't a determining factor either way as to if I find someone else physically attractive or not; there are cute girls of all sizes and shapes. I just want to find one with compatible interests and inclinations who accepts me for me.


----------



## tankyguy

Surlysomething said:


> Hi and welcome to the site, Tankguy. Always love seeing more Canadians here.
> 
> *waves from Vancouver*




*waves back*

I visited Vancouver a while back. Lovely city. Great weather for winter.


----------



## Surlysomething

We're very lucky compared to the rest of the country. Haha.






tankyguy said:


> *waves back*
> 
> I visited Vancouver a while back. Lovely city. Great weather for winter.


----------



## alisha

Name: Alisha
Age: 36

Location: Tn

Hobbies: Reading, Writing, Art, learning new things, cooking, listening to music anything from golden oldies to metal and some in between, gaming, etc

Likes: Nice people, random acts of kindness, cheesy humor, sci fi, animals, beautiful places, etc

Dislikes: mean people, closed mindedness(did I make up a new word there?), greed, selfishness, rap music, country music except for some of the older stuff, rudeness.

Anything else you want to know just ask


----------



## Oona

Welcome, Newcomers!


----------



## rileythick

Name: Riley Thick
Age: 25
Location: Indianapolis, IN
Profession: Cosmetologist & Web Model
Music: Hip-Hop, Pop Punk
Likes: Makeup, antiques, cats, chinese food, owls etc.
About me: Porn girl, cam girl, mid-west bitch, tattooed up, super girly $$
picture:


----------



## Iamaunicorn

*Name*: Ejay

*Age*: 28(*sigh*)

*Location*: Middle of Nowhere, GA(I feel like I'm stuck in the middle of "The Hills Have Eyes")

*Profession*: Broke as a joke graduate student

*Music*: 90's music(Vertical Horizon anyone?), adult alternative, pop, rock, hip hop, metal....I pretty much love it all!

*Likes*: Nerds/ Geeks (*swoon*) :smitten: 
Love, Unicorns, Compassion, Horror movies with very little gore, personality test(I'm an INFP!), Bananas that are slightly chilled... Oh and cupcakes!

*Dislikes*: Rudeness, Cruelty, Gory horror movies, Violence, The rampant lack of empathy that's consuming the world, schedules, the fact that I never feel like I fit in. My Werewolf eyebrows.


----------



## Cobra Verde

How on Earth did you type all that with just 1 horn?




alisha said:


> Anything else you want to know just ask


Why do good things happen to bad people?


----------



## Jenni-Joy

Thank you all for your welcomes! Tad, your spelling's excellent  There's Helsinki, Turku and Tampere which are the biggest cities in Finland. I think I just have to do some detective work to find FA-oriented people and see what we can come up with.


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## BigBluesMo

First timer here so let me introduce myself...

Age: 51

Local: Shen Valley Virginia

Likes: life, laughing, the Blues and nothing but the Blues (well good old Rock -n- Roll too) but then again it all began with the Blues, the lost art of conversation, open minded folks, history, volunteering just to name a few.

Dislikes: selfishness, close minded sheep, long winters (snow on the ground longer than 3 days), high humidity, whining, rap or country from the car at the intersection, and rules

Why I'm here: To be interact with people who don't judge my cover and want to know about the book inside.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Welcome new people! Don't be shy -- jump right on in to the fray.

Ejay - You have great eyebrows! And geeks abound on Dims 

Jenni-Joy - I worked for the North American headquarters of a large Finnish company. When the single engineers came to the US to work, they often dated plump to round girls, mostly likely because it was easier for them to do so here. 

BigBluesMo - Hey neighbor, you'll find a bit of everything here. Might want to check out the 'lounge' for a few fun music threads to get started.


----------



## Jenni-Joy

Connie Lynn - Don't I know it, I used to date a Finnish man who had worked in the US and according to him it was somehow more acceptable to date chubby girls over there. Finnish people and peer pressure, that's a subject I could go on and on about  Even my ex-husband wouldn't talk about his preferences in women to his friends unless he was drunk


----------



## Tad

Interesting....I don't know how common it is in Finnland, but I seem to have gotten my build mostly from my Finnish (maternal) grandfather (and my mom vaguely remembers, when she was little, cuddling up to her grandmother and having to sort of smoosh her bosom out of the way to make enough lap room to sit on. I don't have any photos of my great-grandmother, but obviously she was a generously proportioned woman!).


----------



## BootyWorship

Hello 

I'm Matt, I'm 36 and live in South-East England.


I've always had a thing for women with big boobs, but over the last few years I've developed an appreciation of really big arses.


----------



## Riftillion

Name: Rift
Age: 22
Location: CT, USA
Profession: Student
Music: Rock, indie, folk, techno
Likes: Films, music, video games, and hanging out
About me: well, im Rift, im from Connecticut, im a bhm, and i never knew things like this existed.... makes me happy to see the us big people can find happiness too. now if i could only find mine lol!!


----------



## Joeyarrington

*Name:* Joey

*Age:* 31

*Profession:* Warehousing

*Hobbies:* 8bit RPGs, Transformers toys, working on my truck, Shoes, Baseball Cards, Thrift Stores/Junkyards, Newscasts/Microfiche, BMX bikes, Math books, slot machines


----------



## Patch Lumpkins

Hello, I am Patch. New to the forums but long time story reader. Hoping to join some interesting chats and maybe find some like minds


----------



## roseytinted

My first post just to say, hi *waves to everyone*. You all seem to be friendly, so I might get the courage to post again:blush: and join in the fun.


----------



## Tad

Hi to all the new posters! 

Joey, in your interests you listed microfiche. I'm intrigued--do you have your own machine? or do you just like using it in libraries that still have information stored that way?

Rosey, now that you got that first post out of the way, I do hope you get brave and continue to post  One easy way to ease in to the flow of things is to take part in some of the games in the Lounge (answer and ask a question, change a letter, etc). A good way to interact with people while you get more comfortable in the community.


----------



## biggernbetter

Hi everyone! I'm new and want to introduce myself.

Age: 50+

Location: northern Virginia

Occupation: Defense Contractor

Favorite music: Bluegrass, classical, and classic rock

Likes: Dogs, hunting, most other outdoor activities, riding my Harley, facial hair (on men!)

Dislikes: Rude people, most politicians, anchovies on my pizza, paying taxes 

About me: I have always found larger ladies attractive and welcome the opportunity to interact with people who share my view.


----------



## supersizepam

Hi all,

56 yr old ssbbw from ny state just looking to chat and make new friends who are also bbws and ssbbws who may also be gainning. 





Pam


----------



## shadowmaker87

hi guys : im 45 black married male from pa ; retired military , like to listen to jazz music , talk to ppl, laughing , making ppl laughin n smile , being myself , talking to other ppl , so don't be afraid to say hi to me


----------



## bbwbeauty007

Name: Lisa
Age: 29
Location: NJ
Profession: Waitress/Makeup Artist
Music: I like a wide variety
Likes: Jack Daniels, Coffee, Hugs, Sons Of Anarchy
Dislikes: Idiots, Ditsy girls, Arrogance


----------



## MsugarNspice

Been hanging around some of the boards for a few months now on the suggestion of a newly found online ssbbw admirer sweetheart of a friend--time to introduce myself  I'm Michelle, live in southern Idaho, I'm 48, green/hazel eyes, brown(ya, and some grey) hair, but the carpet matches the drapes...(attempt at humor, hoping no one is offended at my being flip), 5'7", 300+ (first time sharing that with anyone but my doctor!! and not sure how it feels) divorced for almost 2 yrs now, my choice, and have yet to date or even check out the pond to see what is out there. All the admirers years ago seemed to be living in the closet, and as single mom to a teen boy with little support from the ex, he consumes most of my time (I use it as an excuse anyway) outside of work. I'm a bookkeeper (same job for 24 years and I love my work, my boss and am one of those freaks that looks forward to going to work -- almost every day. I've never been social...I spend more time watching people than participating, so that makes it even more difficult to meet men, or a man. I've been a "fat girl" all of my life, and sometimes I'm ok with it, other times I'm not....

Been told I'm stubborn, but prefer to think of it as extremely independent--if I can, I want to do it myself, but learning to ask for help has been a newly visited path that isn't as scary as originally thought!!

Music is great when it has a beat or a message that rings true to me, so the assortment is a wide one....movies have to keep my attention whether comedies, horror or real life drama. I don't have any passions or hobbies currently (wow am I boring lol) Love, love to read most Steven King novels (oh wait, could that be a passion? haha) I spend waaay too much time on the computer once my son is in bed, I'm a struggling smoker (tried to quit 3 times in the last 11 months) I don't drink often(the ex did enough of that for us both....and a few hundred other people, plus it inhibits care-giving to my son) I'm an animal lover (cried like a baby when the foster rat had to be put to sleep---yes, I said rat, and yes :blush:I took him to the vet and had him euthanized) Our current fur baby was a stray that knew which house to bat his gorgeous golden eyes at four years ago. 

Wow...so much rambling for an intro (aren't they supposed to be short??) and most of it random ubi's...but then I suppose that's me!! Now for the attempt at a picture...apologies in advance if I do it wrong (did I mention that I'm e-challenged? :doh: and that I have a tendancy to over-use parenthases and .....???)


----------



## Tad

Welcome to all the new posters--I hope we'll see more from all of you 



MsugarNspice said:


> Now for the attempt at a picture...apologies in advance if I do it wrong (did I mention that I'm e-challenged? :doh:



Yah, that didn't work  There are two ways to put a pic up, and I think you kind of spliced them together. For both look for the 'manage attachments' button a little way below the box where you type (if you did a 'quick reply' you'll first have to hit the 'go advanced' button)

1) Put in a link to a picture that is on the web, that isn't password protected (so things like facebook, flickr, tinypics, etc, assuming the pic has been set for public viewing)

2) Upload a picture from your computer. In this one you browse to your picture on your computer, select it, then hit the upload button. This saves the pic on Dimensions, but you can later delete it by going to the 'user CP' screen and scroll down to the attachments option.

It looks like you may have tried to insert a link that went to a picture that is on your computer? Whatever it was that you did, it isn't a valid link.


----------



## MsugarNspice

Ok, Tad, trying this once again  Thanks for the tip, even if I can't make it work :huh:


----------



## NYCGabriel

MsugarNspice said:


> Ok, Tad, trying this once again  Thanks for the tip, even if I can't make it work :huh:



you need the url


----------



## Skinnygainsfifty

Im currently 136 pounds, used to be 220. Im in the process of gaining fifty pounds because I like it. Anyways, hello all.

Name - Josh
Age - 21
Location - Arkansas
Profession - Private 
Music- techno, metal, reggae, old rap, and classical. 
Hobbies - Guitar, video g, painting
Likes - gaining, good weather, honesty, quiet 
Dislikes - shallowness, loudness, hypocrites
About me - 5'11" 136 pounds, currently gaining to 186, Im totally a boring person in the dark about what I like.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

MsugarNspice said:


> Ok, Tad, trying this once again  Thanks for the tip, even if I can't make it work :huh:



To share a picture on the internet, that picture cannot just be located on your own computer. You have to get it online it somehow. Your choices are:

1) To upload it to a photosharing website like photobucket, or any other website that allows photo upload, and then use the URL of the photo (a URL is the full web address of your photo. It will be something like 
http ://www.website.com/yourusername/imgp0447.jpg) to share it on other sites. Here you would then use the little picture of the mountain above where you type to past the URL into and click OK. 

2) OR, if the website you want to post it to has such a function, you can upload the image there. Dimensions does. All you have to do is click the little paperclip above where you type when you post. That brings up another window. You click "choose file," then you find the picture you want to post. Then you click "open." Then click the "upload" button. Then when the photo is succesfully uploaded, close that window. 

Then come back into the post you are making, click the paperclip again, and click the image you want to show. Then you can continue with your post.


----------



## MsugarNspice

Thanks to everyone for their help, will try it once more...lol feeling so very inept at the moment!! Fogetaboutit!!! Was lucky to get the profile pict entered!!


----------



## Charlie 200

Well I've been on these forums for quite a while now. But This is the very first time I have posted anything.
As the thread says Im here to introduce myself. I'm Charlie (as you could've guessed), I'm 22, I'm from Mexico City and I'm a FA.
I think I want to introduce myself as only recently have I decided to be open about my weight preferences to other people and be completely shameless about who I date or who I find attractive.
So, here I am. I am also very curious to see if there is somebody else here that is from Mexico as I have yet to find anyone else.


----------



## catmonster

Name: catmonster
Age: 20
Location: Northeastern US
Profession: Bio student and (part-time) register jockey
Music: Neo-folk, chillwave, post rock
Likes: Cats, first-person shooters, Dune, drawing, exploring new bands/artists/genres, debating politics. Mainly cats.
Dislikes: Sunlight.
About me: I am female, 5'0 and 140 pounds. Not quite fat, not quite skinny. I have a massive hard-on for mothering thick and fuzzy men. My hair is short and I prefer it that way.


----------



## BluesyKite

Name: Kite

Age: 22

Location: Southeast Pennsylvania

Occupation: Publishing

Favorite music: From Folk to Indie and Hip-hop to Rock. Music is a big part of my life. 

Likes: Animals, men with beards, art from traditional to street, Video games, Movies, discussing politics

Dislikes: Ignorance, Racists, Hypocrites and much more

About me: I'm 5'3 250+, very opinionated about many things, sometimes assertive but generally nice because I treat others how I want to be treated. Attended college for game design and development and hoping to get into the industry. It's nice to find a community like this which I had no idea ever existed until just yesterday. :blush:


----------



## BigCutieCallie

Name: Callie
Age: 23
Location: California
Profession: Video Editor
Music: Mixed bag really. Rock, 80s pop,90s pop, Oldies, old school punk, indie, screamo, alternative, a capella, musicals....
Likes: Films, t.v, board games, comic books/graphic novels, cartoons, painting, scrap-booking, my dog, pork meat, laughing, and singing karaoke!
Dislikes: chauvinists, "obesity epidemic" rhetoric, condescending personalities, and seafood 
About me: I'm 23, have a B.A in Film & Digital Media Studies and currently work part time as a video editor. In many ways I'm a big kid at heart, who enjoys the little things! I'm a self proclaimed geek, but maybe proclaiming yourself means you aren't it? :doh: I'm a foodee, who enjoys cooking and cannot turn down a good meal. I love to cuddle up with my dog and go on moderate adventures, like camping or visiting museums. Nothing too extreme! Though I love roller coasters and thrill rides (even though I am now reaching the point of not fitting anymore  )

if you want to know more, just ask.


----------



## Blackjack

BigCutieCallie said:


> have a B.A in Film & Digital Media Studies



I love you already.


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome, new peoples!


----------



## Cobra Verde

BigCutieCallie said:


> if you want to know more, just ask.


Why do humans grow armpit hair? I would think that's the last place on the body that would ever get cold...


----------



## BigCutieCallie

Blackjack said:


> I love you already.



Awww that's sweet, but what if I'm one of those pretentious film theorist?! Will you still love me?



Cobra Verde said:


> Why do humans grow armpit hair? I would think that's the last place on the body that would ever get cold...



I have a feeling it has something to do with natural pheromones. Like, having the hair helps spread our natural scent?


----------



## Blackjack

BigCutieCallie said:


> Awww that's sweet, but what if I'm one of those pretentious film theorist?! Will you still love me?



Something tells me that if you were so unpleasantly pretentious as all that, you wouldn't even be asking the question; rather, you'd more likely just leap to asking me about theories on an obscure film for the purposes of condescension and feeling superior. Also you'd be wearing a black beret.


----------



## Cmackdaddy

Charlie from Tx. here. Stumbled across this site and am thrilled that there are others out there that appreciate a woman that is soft and has curves.My beautiful, sexy wife is 330+ and has a very poor body image. I wish she could become free of the society induced paradigm that tells women that to be beautiful, one must be thin. What a lie!


----------



## ranterc

Name: ranterc
Age: 37
Location: Brooklyn Ny
Occupation:Transit authority Bus driver

About Me: male hispanic born in Queens Nyc ,, have lived here all my life, very laid back person..have always loved bbw , but i think because i'm a small guy[5'5 @ 125lbs] it has been near impossible to date my preffered body type.. until recently,,, have been lurking the forum for a couple of weeks now.. like what i see so far ,


----------



## MsugarNspice

I'm nothing if not persistant!! lol

View attachment IMGP0447.JPG


----------



## LibrarianFA

Name: Michael
Age: 26
Location: Mississippi
Profession: Librarian
Music: Pop, Trance, Techno, Hardstyle, Rap, folk
Like: Movies, contra dancing, reading, food, writing
Dislikes: Closed minded people, dishonesty
About me: Strictly speaking I'm not new here. From about 2005 (when I was a student in Buffalo, NY) to around 2009 or 10, I was active mostly on the weight board. Upon entering graduate school I stopped participating and eventually forgot my username and deleted the e-mail address associated with the account (if anyone thinks they recognize me and knows my username PM me). Thus I created a new one. This happened to coincide with a relocation for a new job making it doubly appropriate. Previously I was a naturally skinny person, then gained, and now my body seems to be changing resulting in me gaining weight more easily than in the past. Dims seems to be the perfect place for me to sort all of these issues out.


----------



## VickiNicole

*Name*: Vicki

*Age*: 40

*Location*: Glendale, AZ

*Profession*: student

*Music*: I like pop and rock, like Maroon 5, Pink, Rihanna

*Likes*: cupcakes, older men, Audrey Hepburn, karaoke, team trivia, dancing to live music, meetup.com

*Dislikes*: mean or rude people, being alone

View attachment peplumCROPPED.jpg


----------



## Linda

Welcome Everyone !!!


----------



## magicguy

Name: John
Age: 25
Location: USA
Profession: Professional
Music: Rock, metal and indie
Likes: Films, clubs, gigs, drinking, reading, zombie films and red dwarf
Dislikes: 
About me: Hey there i'm 25, 164lbs, 5,11. I'm into all sorts of things, way to many hobbies >.<
I love BBW's...I don't know what it is just everything about them. Soooooo sexy


----------



## wickedrainbow82

My name is Jennifer, but everyone calls me J. I'm 30, I live in California, and I'm a lesbian that prefers BBWs. A friend told me about this site and so I thought I would check it out.
Hello, everybody!!


----------



## Starvosk

Hello, I'm Starvosk. I'm 28/m

I'm an FA living in Queens, NY. I'm a geek into RPGs, video games, movies, food culture and history.

I'm a programmer for a social media start up and I dabble in making/robotics/hobby electronics.


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome to the site, new peoples!


----------



## MarkZ

http://i1314.photobucket.com/albums/t563/zigmeister2/Me_zpse10c50fe.jpg

I am Mark Z been here forever! Lifelong fa, married 26 years to Michelle.


----------



## KatiesCurves

Hey guys im Katie aka vivalakatiej just wanted to introduce myself. Im totally new to all of this and just finding my way around really.


----------



## Paul

Welcome Katie. Good to have you here.



KatiesCurves said:


> Hey guys im Katie aka vivalakatiej just wanted to introduce myself. Im totally new to all of this and just finding my way around really.


----------



## dbizzle

Hey y'all :blush: I'm an 18 year old BHM/FFA, currently gainging  and I've known about this site forever. I've always had a kind of attraction to fat, and my weight has been up and down, especially between gaining and losing. Currently I'm sitting at 260 at 5'11". Glad to be here!


----------



## Tad

Welcome DBizzle! 

Just want to check that you have the acronyms down (they can be awfully confusing!). BHM doesn't sound in doubt, but FFA is usually used to mean a female fat admirer (a woman who is attracted fat people. A bit weird to add that second 'F' but FA was originally used almost always to talk about guys attracted to fat women, so I think women who said that they were an FA often got confused for guys, hence the separate acronym to make things clearer.....but possibly more confusing at the same time, lol). Anyway, by standard usage you would not be a BHM and an FFA at the same time. Maybe you just meant FA?


----------



## dbizzle

Tad said:


> Welcome DBizzle!
> 
> Just want to check that you have the acronyms down (they can be awfully confusing!). BHM doesn't sound in doubt, but FFA is usually used to mean a female fat admirer (a woman who is attracted fat people. A bit weird to add that second 'F' but FA was originally used almost always to talk about guys attracted to fat women, so I think women who said that they were an FA often got confused for guys, hence the separate acronym to make things clearer.....but possibly more confusing at the same time, lol). Anyway, by standard usage you would not be a BHM and an FFA at the same time. Maybe you just meant FA?



that was in fact a typo xD my bad lol


----------



## Sussudio

Hello all. 37 year old male here looking for nice people and good conversation.


----------



## Dromond

Sussudio said:


> Hello all. 37 year old male here looking for nice people and good conversation.



You are obviously a Phil Collins fan.

Welcome everyone!


----------



## phatfatgirl

I'm not completely new but I haven't been on the site in a few years but here's my re-introduction 
I'm a 31 year old female from NYC. How is everyone?! 

View attachment me sin city.jpg


----------



## Tad

Welcome back, PhFG


----------



## phatfatgirl

Thank you very much Tad!


----------



## sinnfantasy

My name is Sinn
34 lovely BBw
San Francisco Ca
Likes Cool people
weed wine 
Cooking
reading, writing
being a awesome mom
dis likes
stupidity
Iam very new to this


----------



## MarieStarr87

Hey, my name is Marie.
I'm 26 from the OH/PA area.
Enjoy all kinds of music, writing, reading, and animals. I'm a ssbbw, not working on gaining, but pretty adorable. 

Me:


----------



## kyemer

A year ago I decided to get fat on purpose, I had always been thin so far. I gained 40 pounds in the last year, my current weight is 200 pounds and I love it!


----------



## LuckyDreamer87

I haven't been on here for quite a while and just thought I'd re-introduce myself.
Name: Jessica
Age: 26
Location: South Florida
Likes: music, reading,the beach, cooking/baking,movies, and shopping
Dislikes: dishonesty and insincere people


----------



## dredge

hi everyone,
i'm connor, 21, from the east coast. i used to fart around on here then left for a couple years, i'm looking to make some friends and get a bit active in the community again. i just graduated from college, got a job, kinda hitting reset on my life and mindset. 




i also recently shaved my moustache and got a pair of wicked sick headphones.


----------



## CurvyCandice

Hello everybody....

My name is Candice and I live in Germany. I´m 20 years old and I´m thinking about doing BBW webmodeling . I´m happy I found this forum, because I love to be a young, curvy girl and I need your help to gain a bit 






Yours,
Candice


----------



## ConnieLynn

Welcome all, new and returning. Kick off your shoes and enjoy!


----------



## rampantlyon

Now then, I'm Mikey from Leeds in sunny Yorkshire. I'm twenty one and work in a Bookmakers. Been coming on this site (and others) for a few years now and thought it was about time I got involved. On here mainly for discussion over our lil community and hopefully meet a few like minded people. Anyway, glad to be here!


----------



## dublover43

Hey all i'm Jon, I'm 22 year old BHM from west michigan, looking to chat, make friends and possibly even find that "special someone". have a great one!


----------



## qwerty123456

Hi ^^ My name is Susan and I am 25 years old. I am about around 5'9 and I consider myself a SSBBW. I am not one to be happy with my size and I envy people who are comfortable in their bodies. I would like that. I struggle with depression/anxiety and I think a lot of it has to do with my weight. I know how much I weigh but I am not sure if I am allowed to post it here..? I joined Positive Changes Hypnosis in October and have only lost like 15 pounds. OTL I have been a member here before and have forgotten my Log In information and it has been a while too. When I have been here, I did not really become an active member. This time around though, I would like to be able to chat with people and have people know of me! I hope to make friends and knew people from here. As much as anybody can really know somebody without knowing them personally. Lol. If that makes any sense. Please take care of me!


----------



## breeislove

hi, i'm breanna! or bree, if you'd prefer. i'm a twenty year old bbw, borderline ssbbw, according to weight. i literally just found about this whole community and fat bloggers and fat acceptance and i'm so excited because now i know i'm not the only one who loves and appreciates my body! i'm a writer and photographer, by profession. i love music, dr. pepper, doing my hair and makeup and tumblr. i'm super girly and laid back. i can't wait to get to know some of you! here are some recent instagram pics.


----------



## johnnyupc

42 yr BHM currently living/working as a college librarian in Alabama (I'm tenured, so "currently" is for the foreseeable future). Have lurked on & off for years and finally decided to just take the plunge. 

So here's the stats: 5'6", somewhere north of 350 (it's been a while since I've actually seen a scale). 

I have been everything from pizza guy to teacher's aide to DJ to improv performer. I also used to write some and am nudging myself back in that direction. 

Please feel free to ask away or drop a note, looking forward to whatever's next....

And, for good measure...


----------



## omytoo

Hi all, haven't been here in a couple years...reintroduction follows:

Name: Amy
Age: 40
Location: Chesapeake, VA
Profession: Human Resources/Benefits
About me: Recently lost 90 pounds, but still plenty super-sized at 400 lbs!
Pic:


----------



## onechubbylove

Name: Bonbon / Bonnie.
Age: 24
Location: Idaho
Profession: working on that
Music: any music that invokes an emotional or physical response in me.

Love: early morning sunshine, puns, eating, letting my belly out of its spanx/tight-clothing-prison, engrossing reads, grumpy old men with soft-spots for fat ladies, quiet children who stay at least four feet away from me.

Hate: self loathing people...especially if the base for their hate is weight, my emotional limitations, Tyra Banks, being stone walled, miracle whip, when women bleach their hair and don't tone it after, so many things that this could actually take forever.

about: Unrepentant fat ass, smaller ssbbw, radically honest, hard to empress but easy to please.


----------



## A_Fyller

Hey everyone
24
Tampa, FL
Male
Not sure if feeder, or just FA. Incredibly confused and dreadfully shy.


----------



## Oona

Welcome to all the Newbies! 

Please keep your arms and legs inside the vehicle and enjoy the ride! 

^_^


----------



## Randumbz

Hi, I'm new.


----------



## missyj1978

Hey everyone! Im Missy and new here so be easy on me  I have been lurking and just could NOT wait to put my 2 cents in on a few things
So a few things about me...
Opened minded and easy to talk to ( No really I am lol)
Finally gave in and love me and my body for who and what we are and thats how I ended up on here! It took me years to figure out that I am perfect just the way I am and I dont need to change cause of what society thinks a female should or should not look like. And I must say I am more then happy now and lovin me
Now how the heck do I post a pic on here lol help!


----------



## missyj1978

View attachment 109257


I got it here you go!


----------



## stephroxxx

Im giving it another shot here...lol
Here are some pictures of yours truly! 

View attachment 13747716046727.jpg


View attachment 13747715620086.jpg


----------



## Tad

Nice to meet you Randumbz, Missy, Steph! I hope we'll see lots more posts from you all--pick a thread and dive on in!


----------



## simple

Hey what's up. I'm an admirer. Good-looking successful white guy living on the strip in Las Vegas, and I am undeniably attracted to larger women and blown away by some of the gorgeous girls on here. If anyone would like to hang out when you're in Vegas, hit me up


----------



## DKnight00

Joined back in February but only became active within the past week or so. Love larger women but wanted to become part of a community ... I'm not naturally outgoing but trying new things I guess. 24 years old from NJ, but traveled around the US and beyond a bit. I posted in the lounge as well before seeing this intro thread.


----------



## missyj1978

DKnight00 said:


> Joined back in February but only became active within the past week or so. Love larger women but wanted to become part of a community ... I'm not naturally outgoing but trying new things I guess. 24 years old from NJ, but traveled around the US and beyond a bit. I posted in the lounge as well before seeing this intro thread.



Welcome DKnight, newbie here as well. Everyone seems so nice already


----------



## DKnight00

missyj1978 said:


> Welcome DKnight, newbie here as well. Everyone seems so nice already



Thanks and welcome as well ! Yeah most of the members that I've spoken to so far are pretty friendly.


----------



## jade_andy

name: andrea
age: 30
Location: melbourne, australia
profession: none
music: i like most types of music
Likes: cooking, most things geeky, video games, my dog
dislikes: people think they're better then other people, bullies, anything blackcurrant
About me: i'm usually shy and quiet. I'm a geeky bbw and proud of it  

View attachment Photo on 3-08-13 at 7.37 PM #3.jpg


----------



## LaylaDiamond

*Name: * Vi
*Age:* 22
*Location:* Orlando
_*Profession: *_Student
*Music:* I love Metal, Classical, Pop... Rap. Country. Everything. 
*Likes:* Video games, concerts, animals.
*Dislikes:* Mean people and narrow minds
*About me*: I'm very nerdy. I love music and playing video games. I've been working on making an RPG with my roommate. I have a dog and four cats.


----------



## Dromond

Welcome to Dimensions, new people!

PS: The world needs more geek/nerd/gamer girls. Just sayin.


----------



## DKnight00

Didn't know many females on here play video games let alone into RPGs until these past few weeks, regardless of what you do on your free time however, men and women, welcome !!!!


----------



## sunandshadow

DKnight00 said:


> Didn't know many females on here play video games let alone into RPGs until these past few weeks, regardless of what you do on your free time however, men and women, welcome !!!!


RPGs are actually one of the oldest computer game genres, and have traditionally been a female-friendly genre because of their emphasis on story and roleplaying, and to some extant also their inclusion of pet monsters, mounts, fashionable armor, and in some cases growing crops and/or crafting, which are all things that surveys show to be popular with female players.

Me, I don't really hang out here on Dimensions much, but I'm a female amateur game designer.


----------



## LaylaDiamond

DKnight00 said:


> Didn't know many females on here play video games let alone into RPGs until these past few weeks, regardless of what you do on your free time however, men and women, welcome !!!!



 I'm making one. Took a break from playing. Doing a throw back to old 8-bit Final Fantasy games from my childhood. Haha.


----------



## DKnight00

LaylaDiamond said:


> I'm making one. Took a break from playing. Doing a throw back to old 8-bit Final Fantasy games from my childhood. Haha.





sunandshadow said:


> RPGs are actually one of the oldest computer game genres, and have traditionally been a female-friendly genre because of their emphasis on story and roleplaying, and to some extant also their inclusion of pet monsters, mounts, fashionable armor, and in some cases growing crops and/or crafting, which are all things that surveys show to be popular with female players.
> 
> Me, I don't really hang out here on Dimensions much, but I'm a female amateur game designer.



I'm actually going to school for game design... working through a 2 year degree right now, going to transfer to a 4 year in the future. I also want to make my own RPG in the future..... except I'm having a hard time trying to put down the controller as of right now....well maybe not with the dry spell I've been going through, at least with RPGs this gen.


----------



## sunandshadow

I loved FF7 - it was the game that got me into game design - but I could never really get into the ones older than that. I agree that there's kind of a shortage of good current-gen RPGs, but I figured that was just me. I'm just tired of the hero's journey type story and the way that in games it's all about having an identity as a warrior. And it seems like everything has horror blended in, and I never liked horror. Things like Skyrim are of course very impressive, but they feel a little hollow to me because they just aren't my cup of tea content-wise. The last really great RPGs I played, story-wise, were Okami and Disgaea.

I've put together at least 3 variations on an RPG design, though they are all hybrids of some kind - part dating sim, part crafting sim, part adventure game, etc. I'm not sure I will do any RPG designs in the future, because I feel like the ones I've got are perfectly good, and if I'm never going to see them get developed there's no point making new ones.


----------



## reuben6380

LaylaDiamond said:


> I'm making one. Took a break from playing. Doing a throw back to old 8-bit Final Fantasy games from my childhood. Haha.



Welcome! i have a thing for the old 8-bit stuff myself, especially the chiptune 8bit remakes of both new and old songs. I also noticed you are from orlando, and most gamers at one time or another have dabbled in world of warcraft. There just so happens to be a meet up group that gets together once a month in town. Its usually about 10 to 20 ppl and its always a good time.


----------



## jade_andy

I've been gaming since C64 days, I still have one too - over 200 floppies of games, just no controls for it.
The first rpg type game i played was LoZ- link to the past.
Next was ff7, that when my love of FF or any of them type of games. I do like to play fighting games like tekken and street fighter, never been a fan of Mortal Kombat - i tried it a few times on snes the controls for me were bad.


----------



## wjn319

Name: Bill
Age: 40
Locationennsylvania
Profession: System Operator for Electric Utility
Music: Just about anything 
Likes: Video gaming, history, gambling, & loose women with questionable morals (jk)
Dislikes: Anger, hate, fear, intolerance and brussel sprouts
About me: I try to get along with everyone. I'm married to the best lady in the whole world but I still generally find myself unhappy with most of my days. I think it has to do with getting older....maybe I'm having a genuine mid-life crisis. Although I would hate to be a cliche.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

wjn319 said:


> Name: Bill
> Age: 40
> Locationennsylvania
> Profession: System Operator for Electric Utility
> Music: Just about anything
> Likes: Video gaming, history, gambling, & loose women with questionable morals (jk)
> Dislikes: Anger, hate, fear, intolerance and brussel sprouts
> About me: I try to get along with everyone. I'm married to the best lady in the whole world but I still generally find myself unhappy with most of my days. I think it has to do with getting older....maybe I'm having a genuine mid-life crisis. Although I would hate to be a cliche.



You're not a cliche until you buy the red sports car. Welcome aboard!


----------



## wjn319

Diana_Prince245 said:


> You're not a cliche until you buy the red sports car. Welcome aboard!



I did just buy a new Durango....but it's grey. I dont think I look good in red. It might stem from my childhood when my mother told I would look like a STOP sign.


----------



## LaylaDiamond

reuben6380 said:


> Welcome! i have a thing for the old 8-bit stuff myself, especially the chiptune 8bit remakes of both new and old songs. I also noticed you are from orlando, and most gamers at one time or another have dabbled in world of warcraft. There just so happens to be a meet up group that gets together once a month in town. Its usually about 10 to 20 ppl and its always a good time.




I was never a WoW kinda girl. I used to play FFXI for... years lmao. Haven't played in a few months now.  I was gonna get into WoW with this girl that I was really into but she kinda bailed on me and I'm too broke to dish out a monthly fee and get all the expansions lmao. Eh, maybe some day.


----------



## LaylaDiamond

jade_andy said:


> I've been gaming since C64 days, I still have one too - over 200 floppies of games, just no controls for it.
> The first rpg type game i played was LoZ- link to the past.
> Next was ff7, that when my love of FF or any of them type of games. I do like to play fighting games like tekken and street fighter, never been a fan of Mortal Kombat - i tried it a few times on snes the controls for me were bad.



!!! Link to the Past is like... my absolute all-time Zelda Favie... with Majora's Mask coming in at a super cereal second. The dark tones and morbid dialogue are only beat by the nostalgia of LttP. I'M SO EXCITED FOR LTTP 2. I almost peed a little when I found out. TMI but that's how excited I am lol. 

Bad Gamer Award goes to me for not have playing Final Fantasy 7. My roommate and I (vintage video game collectors) dished out the $60+ for the black label FF7 but... I still haven't played it. lol.


----------



## jade_andy

LaylaDiamond said:


> I was never a WoW kinda girl. I used to play FFXI for... years lmao. Haven't played in a few months now.  I was gonna get into WoW with this girl that I was really into but she kinda bailed on me and I'm too broke to dish out a monthly fee and get all the expansions lmao. Eh, maybe some day.


I've had a WoW account since 2009 but i started it play it more cos of a guy i dated (still friends now), that was in 2010.



LaylaDiamond said:


> !!! Link to the Past is like... my absolute all-time Zelda Favie... with Majora's Mask coming in at a super cereal second. The dark tones and morbid dialogue are only beat by the nostalgia of LttP. I'M SO EXCITED FOR LTTP 2. I almost peed a little when I found out. TMI but that's how excited I am lol.
> 
> Bad Gamer Award goes to me for not have playing Final Fantasy 7. My roommate and I (vintage video game collectors) dished out the $60+ for the black label FF7 but... I still haven't played it. lol.



Omg i still have a copy of FF7, I can still play it cos i have a ps2. I gotten all the ultimate weapons for the characters, i never killed ruby weapon or emerald weapon.
I may have majora's mask somewhere, along with my N64 and ocarina of time.


----------



## LaylaDiamond

jade_andy said:


> I've had a WoW account since 2009 but i started it play it more cos of a guy i dated (still friends now), that was in 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> Omg i still have a copy of FF7, I can still play it cos i have a ps2. I gotten all the ultimate weapons for the characters, i never killed ruby weapon or emerald weapon.
> I may have majora's mask somewhere, along with my N64 and ocarina of time.



My roommate and I have an old collector's edition of OoT with the box and manual in a display case. Our next goal is to get to the MM special edition.  I have a PS2 as well! I love that silly thing. Its one of the fat ones not the slim ones.


----------



## sunandshadow

My best friend likes Ocarina of Time (he's on here, but mostly lurks, so I doubt he will join the conversation). But personally Twilight Princess has been my favorite Zelda so far, mainly for the dungeon/puzzle design. I really hope that the next Elder Scrolls game goes for this type of puzzles as an improvement over the ones in Skyrim.


----------



## ataraxia

sunandshadow said:


> My best friend likes Ocarina of Time (he's on here, but mostly lurks, so I doubt he will join the conversation). But personally Twilight Princess has been my favorite Zelda so far, mainly for the dungeon/puzzle design. I really hope that the next Elder Scrolls game goes for this type of puzzles as an improvement over the ones in Skyrim.



Actually, I can't stand Ocarina of Time (or any of the 3D Zeldas) - it's A Link to the Past which I really love.

A Link to the Past is my second favorite video game of all time - it's only beaten out by Super Metroid. I'm definitely a 16-bit gamer.


----------



## jade_andy

LaylaDiamond said:


> My roommate and I have an old collector's edition of OoT with the box and manual in a display case. Our next goal is to get to the MM special edition.  I have a PS2 as well! I love that silly thing. Its one of the fat ones not the slim ones.



I have 3 ps2, one a fat version, one a slim silver version and a slim ntsc to play dot hack//G.U, some reason dot hack//G.U was never released in australia.
The OoT i have maybe the aussie collector's edition, but im not to sure about that.


----------



## Cutie77015

Hello everyone. My name's LaToya and as you can probably guess I'm a newbie. I've lurked around the site for years and finally decided to join, so here I am  Looking forward to getting to know everybody.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

sunandshadow said:


> My best friend likes Ocarina of Time (he's on here, but mostly lurks, so I doubt he will join the conversation). But personally Twilight Princess has been my favorite Zelda so far, mainly for the dungeon/puzzle design. I really hope that the next Elder Scrolls game goes for this type of puzzles as an improvement over the ones in Skyrim.



I like all Zelda's but OOT and LTTP are definitely 2 of the best.


----------



## CastingPearls

Hi new people! We're all out of fruit baskets and puppies but welcome, welcome! Have a look around and join in the many many threads and discussions. Don't be shy!


----------



## Wholelottanope

Hello everyone! I'm a closeted FA interested in the community and I look forward to using the board.


----------



## Avienew

Kia Ora!
I'm Sharlene from New Zealand. New here and pretty much still go into shock if I get complimented about my size lol... men where I live like the "built for speed"variety in female constructions so its rare that it happens.
I'm a laid back type of person, love a good laugh and would love to get to know you all.


----------



## Bethney

Hey I'm Beth  I am a newbie to this site and it really seems kinda confusing lol but I guess I can at least post and Intro 

Name: Bethney
Age: 23
Profession: Student
Location: Kentucky
Likes: Singing, Having a good time, Meeting new people, Hanging with my family and friends, Being a Mommy to a beautiful little girl <3, Learning new things lol, driving, music, sunshine , cleaning
Dislikes: Mean people, Rude people, Ignorant people, Reading, Stress...ummm that's about all lol 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## geekgamer01

Hey all, 
I'm Jordan and I'm actually not new to Dims. I've had an account for ages but lost my password. I didn't use the email I registered with so I haven't been able to log on in ages. I finally found it and wanted to get back into the community. Since it's been so long I thought I'd say hello.


----------



## texasphoto

I am usually behind a camera, not in front of one (and I must have missed that day when they teach you to smile on que). 
I am a Houston area, amateur photographer and have some pics that I shot for other people in the magazine and in the wanna-be section of the website. 
Single tall white male, clean shaven, with lots of hobbies (photography, write, play piano, movie buff, etc...). 
If anyone is in the Houston area feel free to say Hi.
My email is [email protected]


----------



## NJDoll

I should reintroduce myself since I've been MIA on the site for a while..

Erica, 26, NJ (formally from NY- parents still live there) 

View attachment 67914_10103697892271134_2124169997_n.jpg


----------



## Dromond

Welcome back!

Your picture will make all the boys want to move to New Jersey.


----------



## jason_grvin

Ya know... I've been here on Dimensions for I'll bet over 10 years now and I haven't posted anything here yet. 

What a loser right?

Anyway...

Jason, 29, Idaho. Been an FA as long as I can remember... a bit of a feeder and quite a lot of an encourager when the situation calls for it. 

I'm a musician, run a gaming website, do some carpentry work, cook, clean and all that good stuff. 

I'm currently living with a wonderful woman that puts up with way more of my crap than she should... together we have 3 cats. 

View attachment WP_000717.jpg


----------



## NJDoll

Dromond said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> Your picture will make all the boys want to move to New Jersey.



ty for the welcome back!!!

don't make me blush


----------



## ConnieLynn

Welcome folks. Now that you've taken the plunge to introduce yourselves, jump into the fray!


----------



## GermanFeeder2

Hey I'm Steve I am a newbie to this site.

Name: Stephan
Age: 25
Profession: Student
Location: Cologne, Germany
Likes: Driving, Music, Comics, Coffee, Retro Games, Books, Information technology, Food, BBW and SSBBW, Feedees,
Dislikes: Mean people, Rude people, Ignorant people, Reading, Stress, no coffee and i think thats all  

View attachment 894432_10200444895108679_1192811712_o.jpg


----------



## alligadeer

New kid on the block for here before I go and do other things today. I am camera-shy, otherwise I spend my days dreaming of my next big idea, about how to further my life. Age, name, etc.. I tend to be very private, but I got my name form watching an alligator wresting show down near the Florida everglades, back in my youth. Catching frogs, fishing, all good stuff.. Of course, it was just plain too hot down there. Might as well be the desert, but with humidity thrown in for good fun. Not sure I will ever go back to there, but, hey, we will see. Branching out onto here, on the introduction thread. Looking forward to some great interactions!

Studying a second language, maybe I will come up with something witty to say when I learn some more words and language mechanisms. lol


----------



## Historypenguin

Hi! I'm Maria. I'm 24 and I'm not new to the concepts of bbw's and ssbbw's. This is my first time joining a site like this. My husband is a FA and really open my eyes to all this. The only problem I have been gaining weight a little too fast :eat1: lol and I have no "fat" girlfriends to hang out with. I'll try my best to post as often as I can.


----------



## ewd42

Hi, I'm Eric and have really enjoyed reading the posts on this forum. True beauty comes from within, but all other factors being equal BBW's catch and hold my attention easier than others.

My wife and I in 1992 and 2013:


----------



## Gigissbbw

Hi! Im new here!

I love modeling.

Name: Gigi
Age: 43
Weight: 400lb


----------



## BendOfTheWing

~*Hello,
I've been lurking around Dimensions for many years and finally decided that it was time to come out of hiding. I got cancer this year (it was caught early and thankfully cured with surgery, necessitating no further treatment). I now find myself getting stoked by doing things that I've been afraid of. Thus, I'm learning to drive for the very first time, took a reiki course that I'd been wanting to do for decades and I'm looking for love and new friendships.

Name: Heather
Age: 45
Location: Kelowna, British Columbia, Canada
Profession: Childcare, but currently not working
Music: Classic Rock, Celtic, Indie, Jazz
Likes: Cooking, Baking & Eating, Pets, Crafting, Reading & Exploring the Interwebs
Dislikes: Small Mindedness, Unkindness
About me: I'm a quirky gal~*


----------



## HectorFA

BendOfTheWing said:


> ~*Hello,
> I've been lurking around Dimensions for many years and finally decided that it was time to come out of hiding. I got cancer this year (it was caught early and thankfully cured with surgery, necessitating no further treatment). I now find myself getting stoked by doing things that I've been afraid of. Thus, I'm learning to drive for the very first time, took a reiki course that I'd been wanting to do for decades and I'm looking for love and new friendships.
> 
> Name: Heather
> Age: 45
> Location: Kelowna, British Columbia, Canada
> Profession: Childcare, but currently not working
> Music: Classic Rock, Celtic, Indie, Jazz
> Likes: Cooking, Baking & Eating, Pets, Crafting, Reading & Exploring the Interwebs
> Dislikes: Small Mindedness, Unkindness
> About me: I'm a quirky gal~*



Hi Heather, I hope you get better and get cancer over , being positive say it helps so keep on so .

I wish you the best for you Heather


----------



## ssbbwlucipearl

I'm so very new on this! But I'm trying to post to this introduction thread!!! I hope I'm doing it right! I'm Luci, I'm 41 and from Washington State. I'm new to modeling and I'm havng so much fun!!!!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Hi everyone!

I'm Charlotte Fantasy and I just wanted to stop by to say Hi! I'm 42 and I'm new to the modeling world. I look forward to making new friends so don't be shy, stop by and say hello!

Have a wonderful evening!! :batting:


----------



## BearHugger

Hi all! It's so hard to find a respectable bbw appreciation forum so I am so glad I stumbled upon this site.


----------



## bbwbud

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm Charlotte Fantasy and I just wanted to stop by to say Hi! I'm 42 and I'm new to the modeling world. I look forward to making new friends so don't be shy, stop by and say hello!
> 
> Have a wonderful evening!! :batting:



You are positively gorgeous Charlotte and have a knowing smile that shows of your wisdom and playful personality!


----------



## CydSoDelicious

Hey, I'm Cyd Delicious! I'm 23 and not-so-new to modeling though I have been pretty on and off the last couple years. I am new to this site though! I love all the positivity here <3


----------



## BigCutieLaurel

Hey there. I'm Tahlia, I' a 24 year old BBW from Australia. I'm trying to get into the BBW modelling world. I'm really glad I found this site and I hope to get to know some of you lovely people! =)


----------



## spookytwigg

Loooooooooooooooong time lurker, thinking it's probably time I actually posted some stuff.

I'm tall, based in England and a little bit chubby. I'm also really quite shy.


----------



## Aust99

Welcome to all the newbies!!!


----------



## GogoZou37

Hi all

I am a french guy and i love write bhm story


Big belly win !


----------



## BigBellyBubba

A brief introduction. I'm a man that loves big women. Also, I'm 300 pounds and 6' tall.


----------



## Oona

Welcome new folks!


----------



## sweetmarc

Greetings from soCal 

View attachment me superman.jpg


----------



## ToniTails

hi i'm toni - 35, single mom, in ga-

i've been around a while lurking mostly 

<waves> 

View attachment 543024_387329887966798_1604490904_n.jpg


----------



## PolkaStripe

Hello, all!

Until visiting this site, I never would have considered myself a BBW. In fact, when I did dabble in online dating I would specifically avoid that term. 


Describing myself in a fashion that declared beauty seemed disingenuous.


Now, after stalking this forum for several days and reading several positive comments from its members, I think I'm starting to reconsider that notion.

With that being written, I thought I might actually participate in the goings on 'round these parts, so here it goes. 


Name: Jayme

Age: 32

Location: Midwest 

Profession: Retail sales, full-time student

Music*: rock, metal, classical, celtic, bluegrass, electronic, oldies

Likes*: reading, movies, crafts, space, math, climatology

Dislikes*: "moist", small talk, religion

*this list is not inclusive


See you around!


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome all new people!


----------



## thatpumpkin

I'm sure I've posted in here before, but I'll do it again because I've been away for a long while.


I'm Alex, 18, from the Midwest.

I don't post much because I don't really have a lot to say, but it's fun reading what other people think!


----------



## Tad

Welcome Toni, Polkastripe, Pumpkin--I hope you all find lots of good stuff for you here


----------



## guess who got fat

Longtime male (straight) feedee/gainer who is really starting to pile on the pounds at long last

Hoping to really take it to the next level.


----------



## RabbitScorpion

PolkaStripe said:


> Hello, all!
> 
> <snip>
> Likes*:<snip> climatology
> 
> <snip>
> 
> See you around!



Nice to hear from someone else into climatology!

Keep warm the next several months! (I'm also in a Dfa climate)


----------



## Takeshi

I've actually been a member for a while, but haven't posted much in quite some time...so I feel a reintroduction is in order. lol

Name: Chris
Age: 25
Profession: Sushi Chef
Location: Tennessee
Music: Techno, 80's, New Age, J-pop, Rock
Likes: Intellectual conversations, star-gazing, video games, laughing, cheese
Dislikes: narrow mindedness, being used
Anything else you'd like to know, feel free to PM me, and I'll respond as soon as I can! ^_^
View attachment 20130718_200559 (640x626).jpg


----------



## Blackspots

Name: Daniel
Age: 20
Location: Texas
Profession: City employee
Music: mostly country music
Likes: anime, science fiction, fantasy
Dislikes: mashed potato, beans
About me: I'm 37 who is interested in gaining at least 50 pounds.


----------



## thewhitestripesfan42

Name: Morgan (Male)
Age: 19
Location: United States
Profession: Student
Music: Rock, Indie, Ska, Pop, House, Rap, pretty much every kind
Likes: Music^, Guitar, Video Games, Movies, Books, and Capitalizing Everything
Dislikes: Dancing, Clubs, Intolerance, and not much else
About Me: Mainly keep to myself a lot. In college obviously but no one knows I'm an FA because I don't bring it up, nor do I get with any women. Not the best flirt but I plan on working on that. If anyone has found my extensive bio about myself enticing feel free to message me or something. Still new to the site.


----------



## Oona

Welcome everyone! ^.^


----------



## TheDeepMagic

Hello Everyone, 

I'm Hank from the Philly Area. I got the Deep Magic from the Chronicles of Narnia movie. 

I'm here to see if I can make some new friends. 

I have many varied interests from playing guitar, singing karaoke in my garage to rc cars and the continual practice to perfect cunnalingus!

Drop me a line if you ever want a second opinion on just about anything! I'm really good at finding solutions!

I'm also a Demon in the Sack ladies!

I aim to please and a giver! My favorite part of a woman is her smiling at me with true happiness!


----------



## NicoleSSBBW1980

Name: Nicole
Age: 33
Location: US-Missouri
Profession: Stay at home mom
Music: Classic rock, 90's grunge, alternative, rock and contemporary Christian.
Likes: Watching movies, traveling, meeting new people, reading, spending time with my family and dancing.
Dislikes: Liars, cheaters, spiders, clowns, romantic movies, zombies and waking up early on weekends.
About me: I love making new friends!!


----------



## crazygirl

Name: Angela
Age: 30-something
Profession: Freelance web developer
Location: Tx
Music: Classic rock, metal, 90's alternative, country.
Likes: Video games, nail polish, computers, honesty, stimulating conversation.
Dislikes: Arrogance, liars.
Anything else you'd like to know? Simply ask. 

View attachment blah.jpg


----------



## spookytwigg

Welcome to Dims!


----------



## Cobra Verde

crazygirl said:


> Anything else you'd like to know? Simply ask.


Why do drummers have to sit down to play when no one else in the band does?


----------



## crazygirl

Cobra Verde said:


> Why do drummers have to sit down to play when no one else in the band does?



Because zebras are purple. :doh:


----------



## Dromond

crazygirl said:


> Because zebras are purple. :doh:



I like your brain.


----------



## crazygirl

Dromond said:


> I like your brain.



Thank you. I like it as well. :blush:


----------



## worships bbws

Happy to be part of Dimensions community!

Age: 45
Location: Midwest
Likes: Music (Strokes, Killers, Stones), reading (bios, history, nonfiction), sports (watching pro/college sports, working out) and bbws (duh!)
Dislikes: Judgmental people, fat discrimination


----------



## Witt Rappaport

*Name:* Witt
*Age:* Well into my 40's 
*Profession:* Product Team Coordinator
*Location:* Pennsylvania
*Music:* Old School Jazz, R&B, and anyone who can really, truly sing or play their instrument
*Likes:* Strong coffee, Miles Davis, German beer, Alison Moyet, The St. Louis Cardinals, and a good spy movie well written
*Dislikes:* Partisan politics, snobbery, traffic, celery, and Carrie Underwood


----------



## one2one

Welcome, everyone.


----------



## Mr Gosh

Hi all,

I've been looking on the site for a while now and have finally decided to introduce myself. I've stolen someone else's template thingy to post further down.

I came across this site somewhat serendipitously and couldn't believe my eyes/brain. I had no idea that people felt this way about big people. I've lived my whole life being made to think that no one could ever be attracted to someone my size. Out of the few and far between relationships I've had I just assumed there was something wrong with those people and still sometimes think that a couple of them were some sort of Bond Girl undercover operation as part of a social experiment or some such thing.

I'm all new to this sort of thing as I generally despise social media type stuff but I thought this site was worth checking out properly.

Name: Dave
Age: 32
Location: County Durham, England
Music: Quite varied; most of what I like would fall into the rock/metal category but I like classical, older rap, stuff that was popular in the 80s, reggae, funk so and and so forth. I don't care what genre it comes under, if it sounds good to me or makes me feel a certain way then I like it.
Likes: Films/TV, music, books (the only form of entertainment I just haven't been able to make the switch to an electronic format yet), fishing, football, motorsport, body modification, (sometimes) criminal mischief and generally being a childish arse.
Dislikes: Ignorant, small-minded, prejudiced morons, people who drive like fools, not being able to indulge in the aforementioned likes as much anymore..... I could go all day but I shall resist the rant.
About me: Not much to say really.... I'm currently quite immobile due to secondary arthritis from a car crash some time ago but I hoping the possibility of surgery over the next couple of years or so may change that.
Picture: More like mugshots but here we go.....

One from about a week ago, I have very few photos of myself as I don't like having them taken or seen. I only took the first one to show a mate how pubey my beard is getting. The second one is from a few years ago. I've lost the facial piercings and gained a trampy beard since then.

I'll try to be active on here but I'm socially stunted most times which includes online communication too so apologies if I don't post much.

Dave. 

View attachment Me 2.jpg


View attachment Me 3.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Great introduction.

I hope you stay and find your way around, there are a lot of great people here. Check out the BHM/FFA board specifically. There really is an animal called a Female Fat Admirer.  The guys are ridiculously funny as well.






Mr Gosh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to be active on here but I'm socially stunted most times which includes online communication too so apologies if I don't post much.
> 
> Dave.


----------



## Mr Gosh

Surlysomething said:


> Great introduction.
> 
> I hope you stay and find your way around, there are a lot of great people here. Check out the BHM/FFA board specifically. There really is an animal called a Female Fat Admirer.  The guys are ridiculously funny as well.



Hi Surly,

I plan to have a good nose around the place. So it would seem.  They're proving to be an extremely elusive animal in my life however. Do I need to lure them with cheese or peanut butter or something? Hmmm.... maybe that's just rats and meeses.


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha. You're asking the wrong person. I'm a BBW that lives in Vancouver, BC..fit city of California. I feel almost invisible (how is that possible) in this city filled with size -2 Asians. 







Mr Gosh said:


> Hi Surly,
> 
> I plan to have a good nose around the place. So it would seem.  They're proving to be an extremely elusive animal in my life however. Do I need to lure them with cheese or peanut butter or something? Hmmm.... maybe that's just rats and meeses.


----------



## Tad

Welcome, Mr. Gosh! I hope you find what you need from this site. It is a pretty diverse group, but I echo what Surly said about checking out the BHM/FFA board.

Sorry that injury/arthritis problems have you so confined at the moment, and I really hope that you get that surgery and that it opens up things for you.


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha. Canada, not California. Geez. Mo' coffee?



Surlysomething said:


> Haha. You're asking the wrong person. I'm a BBW that lives in Vancouver, BC..fit city of *Canada.* I feel almost invisible (how is that possible) in this city filled with size -2 Asians.


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. Canada, not California. Geez. Mo' coffee?



Seriously, lady, get some coffee flowin' through those veins!


----------



## Mr Gosh

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. You're asking the wrong person. I'm a BBW that lives in Vancouver, BC..fit city of California. I feel almost invisible (how is that possible) in this city filled with size -2 Asians.



This is probably gonna sound so ignorant, but..... there's gotta be some big, burly lumberjacks out there to keep you warm, surely? My knowledge of Canadia is somewhat lacking. I've been there once for a fortnight and that was to Toronto. Funnily enough, there were loads of skinny Asian girls there too. As far as B.C. goes, all I know for sure is they produce some of the best weed *EVER.* he he. Hopes up, missy, someone will find you in amongst the forest of twigs eventually. 



Tad said:


> Welcome, Mr. Gosh! I hope you find what you need from this site. It is a pretty diverse group, but I echo what Surly said about checking out the BHM/FFA board.
> 
> Sorry that injury/arthritis problems have you so confined at the moment, and I really hope that you get that surgery and that it opens up things for you.



Thanks Tad.  Yeah, things have been pretty sucky for a while but (not to sound _too_ cheesy) in a short space of time I could tell just how simply _good _people are on here. It actually made me feel a sense of hope for humanity. Now, back to the deep freeze for me before my most misanthropic shell starts to melt.


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha. Yes, the weed is plentiful for sure.

I think there are more burly lumberjack types when you get out of the city. Here it's mainly the "metrosexual" man or a lot of Asians. Not really my style. Thanks for the vote of confidence though!




Mr Gosh said:


> This is probably gonna sound so ignorant, but..... there's gotta be some big, burly lumberjacks out there to keep you warm, surely? My knowledge of Canadia is somewhat lacking. I've been there once for a fortnight and that was to Toronto. Funnily enough, there were loads of skinny Asian girls there too. As far as B.C. goes, all I know for sure is they produce some of the best weed *EVER.* he he. Hopes up, missy, someone will find you in amongst the forest of twigs eventually.


----------



## Tad

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. Yes, the weed is plentiful for sure.
> 
> I think there are more burly lumberjack types when you get out of the city. Here it's mainly the "metrosexual" man or a lot of Asians. Not really my style. Thanks for the vote of confidence though!



It doesn't seem to take too large of a city before the urban core is thinner than the surrounding areas. If I drive forty-five minutes up the Ottawa Valley then stop at a Tim Hortons, I'll physically blend in much better than at the independent, fair-trade, coffee shop that is a five minute walk away from home. I love living in the city, but it has its drawbacks.


----------



## BigInBama

I've been lurking for a few days, so I figured now would be as good a time as any to set up a profile. My name is CT, and I'm a 30 yo BHM (it's so weird for me to use this term. I've just discovered it) from Alabama.

I'm very much a proud Southern gentleman who loves college sports (especially football, basketball, and baseball), good music (classic country, southern rock, classic rock, blues, soul), and good company (nice people who treat each other with respect). 

I'm pretty much your typical fat kid. Grew up getting picked on by other kids. Didn't finally stop until I reached high school and became more popular, but even to this day I still feel the stares of others.

I'm 6'1 and just shy of 500 pds, but am trying to lose some weight to get in better shape to help me further my career.

Anyways, that's enough about me for now. I hope to get to know some of y'all on here. Thanks.


----------



## Boonie

Hey everyone! I'm new to this place so I figured I'd do a bit of an intro!

Name: Bonnie
Age: 25
Location: Virginia
Profession: Student/Non-Profit Sector
Music: Country, Folk Rock, Alternative Rock
Likes: Dogs, dancing, clubs, music, nerdy things, more nerdy things, and laughing when people fall. 
Dislikes: Assholes. 
About me: I'm a blast in a glass. Get to know me. 
Picture:
View attachment 1379208_513598874595_1810420745_n.jpg


----------



## Tad

Hi BigInBama, Boonie--nice to 'meet' you both! I hope you find good stuff for you here at Dimensions, and I hope we'll see many more posts from you  

If in doubt of what/where to post, one idea is to find one of the game threads in the "Lounge" and start playing along--it is a good way to get familiar with some other posters and vice-versa, while you get used to the place


----------



## ssbbwlucipearl

Hiya! I'm Luci. I'm from The Great Pacific Northwest. I'm single and 41. And I'm still kinda new and don't really know what I'm doing here! Nice to meet you all!


----------



## BeautifulBigD

I have been away for awhile (over a year), so I thought I would re-introduce myself...
*Name*: Denise
*Age*: 33
*Location*: Central Ohio
*Profession*: Full-time Mommy 
*Music*: Blues, Classic Rock, Hard Rock, Metal, R&B, Hip Hop, Classical
*Likes*: Camping, Cookouts, Concerts, Dance, Equal Rights, Facials, Family, Fantasy, Flip Flops, Friends, Ghosts, Greek Mythology, Horror, Irish Men, Kissing, Massage, Movies, Muscle Cars, Music, Nature, Ohio, Ohio State Football, Pedicures, Perfume, Philosophy, Photography, Psychology, Quotes, Randomness, Reading, Singing, Softball, Spirituality, Swimming, Tattoos, Theatre, Thunderstorms, Volleyball, Whole in the Wall Bars, Wine, Writing, World Strongest Men Competitions
*Dislikes*: Fakeness, Techno Music, the word "Panties"
*About me*: I'm a 33 year old BBW. I am married to my best friend. My husband is one of the most supportive and hard working men I know. I am very blessed to be a stay at home mom to my wonderful two year old son. I have been away from here for awhile, but am looking forward to getting back into the community. 

View attachment 1455069_10201366099409111_1027781386_n.jpg


----------



## azerty

BeautifulBigD said:


> I have been away for awhile (over a year), so I thought I would re-introduce myself...
> *Name*: Denise
> *Age*: 33
> *Location*: Central Ohio
> *Profession*: Full-time Mommy
> *Music*: Blues, Classic Rock, Hard Rock, Metal, R&B, Hip Hop, Classical
> *Likes*: Camping, Cookouts, Concerts, Dance, Equal Rights, Facials, Family, Fantasy, Flip Flops, Friends, Ghosts, Greek Mythology, Horror, Irish Men, Kissing, Massage, Movies, Muscle Cars, Music, Nature, Ohio, Ohio State Football, Pedicures, Perfume, Philosophy, Photography, Psychology, Quotes, Randomness, Reading, Singing, Softball, Spirituality, Swimming, Tattoos, Theatre, Thunderstorms, Volleyball, Whole in the Wall Bars, Wine, Writing, World Strongest Men Competitions
> *Dislikes*: Fakeness, Techno Music, the word "Panties"
> *About me*: I'm a 33 year old BBW. I am married to my best friend. My husband is one of the most supportive and hard working men I know. I am very blessed to be a stay at home mom to my wonderful two year old son. I have been away from here for awhile, but am looking forward to getting back into the community.



You've got such a nice face and a beautiful smile


----------



## chrysophase2003

Name: John
Age:29
Occupation: (Disabled) but trying to become a novelist
Music: A bit of everything. Depends more on the band than the genre, but symphonic death metal, pagan metal, classical, folk metal, and things along those lines can't go wrong.
Dislikes: Pretty much anything on the news. The direction our country has headed. Partisan politics. Defunding of schools. Church attempting to take over state. Greed among a few elite leading to the suffering of many. People dying from completely treatable illnesses because of costs. Prison-industrial complex. The culture of stupidity that we seem to be fomenting as a society. And the fact that when you walk into a library you don't see people reading books anymore.
Likes: Music, cars, guns, weightlifting, CQC, light carpentry, books, movies, video games, psychology, philosophy, medical study, bioethics, history, anthropology, driving.
About me: I'm a bear in a man's skin, which took a long while to find a good woman who likes that kinda thing, but I finally found one. That's turned my life around, but I have trouble since I'm disabled I can't work a conventional job. Hence I don't feel like I'm contributing to the partnership. I am trying to become a novelist, which would be tough to begin with if there weren't something wrong with my eyes that severely limits the amount of time I can use them per day. Umm, mundane stuff: Washingtonian transplanted to Florida and made for a damn fine redneck. I studied psychology and still enjoy it since it's way cheaper than going to an actual psychologist, but I'm not cleared to practice yet since I need to go back for my PhD. Maybe if my health improves that'll change. I was 300, dropped down to 220 over the course of the last year. My woman is about 230, which for 5'7" aint bad. I wish she'd get up to 300, but she isn't having it, so I'll just have to be happy with everything else (and that makes up for it plenty).


----------



## Ilikedembig12

Name: Josep
Age: 19
Location: Spain
Profession: Student
Music: Rock, alternative rock, metalcore, some metal, techno, electronic, drum and bass, videogame or anime soundtracks... a little bit of everything
Likes: Videogames (pc gaming mainly), music, anime, watching tv, going out with my bike...
Dislikes: toxic and rude people
About me: Just a shy gamer guy that has always been attracted to larger girls in a skinny positive society.


----------



## FreekiTiki

Name: Bobby
Age: 43
Location: Florida Panhandle
Profession: Computer Engineer
Music: Former DJ, love some of almost everything
Likes: Dogs,live music, surfing, skateboarding, being active and outdoors
Dislikes: Intolerance, and the intellectually dishonest


I have been away for quite some time. Nice to be back.


----------



## Linai

Name: Gillian
Age: 33
Location: Fraser Valley, British Columbia, Canada
Profession: Sales & Order Entry
Music: Is my life. 90's Seattle sound, classic rock, Tool, motown, a true music lover can appreciate something in every genre
Likes: Animals, the beach, being outside, The Walking Dead, fresh air, good conversation, coffee
Dislikes: Deliberate cruelty, injustice, liars and manipulators.

Just found out about this site....was feeling discouraged, was wondering if there was a place to hang out where being big wouldn't be held against me. It seems like I fall into two categories where men are concerned....either they pretend I don't exist or sex is ALL they want from me. Decided to take some time off from the dating hell and experience being around some like-minded individuals.

Cheers!! :blush:


----------



## Tad

Welcome Linai-- yay for another canuck on the boards! I hope you find what you are looking for while you are here (and yah, you may still encounter some guys on here like you've met elsewhere, but a lot of people here are mostly here just to hang out in a comfortable, accepting, place)

I hope we'll see you posting around the forums--jumping into some of the games and goofy threads on the forums can be a good way to get to know some of the people here, and to get known, too.


----------



## Surlysomething

*waves from Vancouver*

Welcome to the site and I totally hear what you're saying about dating here. It's even worse in the city as the dating pool is even smaller. 

I think you'll love the site. Tons of like minded people and good resources.

Tina




Linai said:


> Name: Gillian
> Age: 33
> Location: Fraser Valley, British Columbia, Canada
> Profession: Sales & Order Entry
> Music: Is my life. 90's Seattle sound, classic rock, Tool, motown, a true music lover can appreciate something in every genre
> Likes: Animals, the beach, being outside, The Walking Dead, fresh air, good conversation, coffee
> Dislikes: Deliberate cruelty, injustice, liars and manipulators.
> 
> Just found out about this site....was feeling discouraged, was wondering if there was a place to hang out where being big wouldn't be held against me. It seems like I fall into two categories where men are concerned....either they pretend I don't exist or sex is ALL they want from me. Decided to take some time off from the dating hell and experience being around some like-minded individuals.
> 
> Cheers!! :blush:


----------



## telstar

Name: Karl 
Age 19
Hometown: Reading, Britain
Current Location: Somewhere near Liverpool
Stuff I do to amuse myself: Play bass guitar for band, music (Love The Ramones) Read, photography, sketching.

Dislikes: Shallow people, ignorance, stupidity, right wingers.

Most distinctive feature: My accent, mostly a posh southern accent with strong cockney overtones with a slight northern drone, I've lived all other England and I tend to pick up accents rather easily.

My username: Is named after my favourite song, written in 1962, by Joe Meek.

Ummm dunno what else to write.


----------



## spookytwigg

Welcome! Bass and Ramones are putting you on a very good starting point


----------



## Tad

Welcome Telstar!

Odd fact, for many, many, years on "As It Happens" (the evening news show on CBC radio--roughly Canadian equivalent of BBC), whenever they were interviewing someone in the UK, they almost always told us how far that person was from Reading. I have no idea of the exact location or size of Reading, but in my imagination it is clearly entirely central to the UK, geographically and culturally


----------



## Dromond

telstar said:


> Name: Karl
> Age 19
> Hometown: Reading, Britain
> Current Location: Somewhere near Liverpool
> Stuff I do to amuse myself: Play bass guitar for band, music (Love The Ramones) Read, photography, sketching.
> 
> Dislikes: Shallow people, ignorance, stupidity, right wingers.
> 
> Most distinctive feature: My accent, mostly a posh southern accent with strong cockney overtones with a slight northern drone, I've lived all other England and I tend to pick up accents rather easily.
> 
> *My username: Is named after my favourite song, written in 1962, by Joe Meek.*
> 
> Ummm dunno what else to write.



...and performed by The Ventures. I'm hearing the tune in my head as I type. Welcome to Dims!

Oh, and it was written in honor of the first commercial satellite launched by the United States, the Telstar I.


----------



## telstar

Tad said:


> Welcome Telstar!
> 
> Odd fact, for many, many, years on "As It Happens" (the evening news show on CBC radio--roughly Canadian equivalent of BBC), whenever they were interviewing someone in the UK, they almost always told us how far that person was from Reading. I have no idea of the exact location or size of Reading, but in my imagination it is clearly entirely central to the UK, geographically and culturally



Hmm Reading, center of culture? That's a new one. Its the most central town in southern England, home to around 300,000 people but will always play second fiddle to London which is about 40 miles away. 

I wish to say thanks to all those who've welcomed me onto the forum, looking around it seems to be one of the more friendlier forums that I'm using.



Dromond said:


> ...and performed by The Ventures. I'm hearing the tune in my head as I type. Welcome to Dims!
> 
> Oh, and it was written in honor of the first commercial satellite launched by the United States, the Telstar I.



It certainly is in incredibly catchy song, it holds the record for the longest time a song has been stuck in my head, about 6 months, I've been begging my band to play it ever since but no luck.


----------



## wantgetfat

I am a 32 year old gay male. I enjoy padding very fat and I also cross dress with pregnancy padding. I am looking for someone that is also into padding. From Richmond, Va


----------



## BnB

Name: Regina
Age: 18
Sex and Gender: Female 
Location: USAMV; close to where Obama lives.
Profession: Student
Music: Whatever's popular, Classical, Broadway, Folk Music, Whatever sounds good...
Likes: History, Philosophy, Cooking, Food, Sex, Piercings, Kink, Feminism, Social Justice, Exploring, Talking, Listening, Writing, Reading, Sleeping, etc. 
Dislikes: Close-mindedness, bigotry, idiocy, incompetence, cruelty, ignorance
About me: I've been lurking here since before I was allowed to be lurking here. I thought it was finally time to delurk and introduce myself. I'm an smart, kinda chubby, open-minded, almost 19-year-old college student who's finally been able to admit to herself and the world that she likes fat guys. After a year long emotionally toxic pseudo-relationship with a guy (who was, incidentally, rather hefty), I'm ready to move on. One of the few good things I learned from that affair was that I am definitely a FFA.


----------



## JellyBellyBean

Hey there, new to dims, but not to the scene. Burp!


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

I'm Sarah, I'm a simple classy southern belle. I believe in looking and feeling your best always. I love The Lord so much. I'm a registered nurse, and like my job. I have the best boyfriend from the land down unda. Haha!! Fashion and big hair are things that I love!! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lovebellies707

hi and new here


----------



## spookytwigg

Welcome new peoples!


----------



## edvis

Name: Eddy
Age: 44
Location: Tennessee
Profession: adult mental health case manager
degree:bachelor of social work, minor-socioloy
school:Middle Tennessee State University
Working for a living and taking what's given
one of the things I do in my spare time--http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2XOBlUOqE8


----------



## edvis

here's a pic


edvis said:


> Name: Eddy
> Age: 44
> Location: Tennessee
> Profession: adult mental health case manager
> degree:bachelor of social work, minor-socioloy
> school:Middle Tennessee State University
> Working for a living and taking what's given
> one of the things I do in my spare time--http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2XOBlUOqE8



View attachment colonel.jpg


View attachment jacket.jpg


----------



## edvis

very sexy indeed


SexxyBBW69 said:


> NAME: Dawn
> LOCATION:Long Island, ny
> PROFESSION:Graphic Artist...
> MUSIC: Metal, hardcare, goth, industrial
> LIKES: tattooes, piercings, gothic art, open minded people, sweets
> DISLIKES: seafood, fakes, liars, drama queens.. and so on
> ABOUT ME: 36 single, no kids, never married.. goofy, affectionate, strong willed, talks to much, pain in the ass, hard worker, agnostic, doesnt live to how society thinks I should.. FAT, BEAUTIFUL & loves to have belly rubbed :wubu:
> 
> View attachment 8157


----------



## edvis

very sexy pic


Mia Davina said:


> oh sure... I'll jump in too... been trying to resist... BUT I CAN'T!! THE FORCE IS TOO STRONG!! I AM WEAK!!!
> 
> ok... now to the actually response:
> 
> Name: Mia
> Age: 19
> Location: New York
> Profession: student, model, babysitter
> Music: everything but country....
> Likes: fetishwear, body mods (tattoos, scarring, piercings.. not things like plastic surgery), cooking, singing, DDR, animals, gaming, competitions.
> Dislikes: "haters", general ignorance, netspeak, bad grammar, flaming, trolling.
> About me: Started modeling back in January a the suggestion of my good friend, Jon Blaze. I'm taking a medical leave of absence right now to get well and hope to be back and blazing with new sets soon! I spend most of my days watching after my kids (the kids I babysit... not actually mine) and doing homework.
> picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woops!
> 
> 
> 
> sorry... forgot I'm supposed to be "glamorous" *snicker*


----------



## Blackjack

edvis said:


> very sexy indeed





edvis said:


> very sexy pic



Dude, you really need to stop responding to posts from so long ago, especially when the women you're hitting on haven't been here for over three years.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Okay....so I'm not new...but, I'm back if you'll have me? 

Name: Punky or Tammy - I respond to both
Location: Columbus, OH

Love history, good wine, good conversations and my dogs! Of course I'm too much awesomeness to explain in a few sentences.. :: giggling and winks :: j/k - maybe?

Here's me recently sans glasses...sorry the pic is so big...I thought I re-sized it smaller...


----------



## Excellent21

Hi!
Name: Austin
Age: 21
Location: Sacramento area, California
Profession: College Student
Music: Baroque, Ottoman Classical, Indigenous Australian music, overtone singing
Likes: Large women, linguistics, abstract art, philosophy, the sciences, architecture, classical literature, good pescetarian food
Dislikes: The two-party system, sexism, sexualism, racism, stupid politicians, greed
About me: I have been an FA for as long as I can remember. I enjoy cooking, good nonfiction and sophisticated compainionship.


----------



## BBWcutie

*Name:* Wendy
*Age*: 51
*Location:* NE Pennsylvania
*Profession*: Accountant
*Music:* Classic Rock, 70's, 80's
*Likes:* Cats, good friends, open communication
*Dislikes:* People who play games
*About me:* I love to laugh and have a great sense of humor, loyal friend to the bitter end.

There is so much more I'd like to write, but will start with that for now!

:kiss2:


----------



## Extinctor100

BBWcutie said:


> *Name:* Wendy
> *Age*: 51
> *Location:* NE Pennsylvania
> *Profession*: Accountant
> *Music:* Classic Rock, 70's, 80's
> *Likes:* Cats, good friends, open communication
> *Dislikes:* People who play games
> *About me:* I love to laugh and have a great sense of humor, loyal friend to the bitter end.
> 
> There is so much more I'd like to write, but will start with that for now!
> 
> :kiss2:



I saw you dislike people who play games, and for a minute there I suddenly felt very upset over my love of Scrabble and Chess. LOL

Welcome!


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome all new people!!!

BBWcutie, I'm in NE PA too!


----------



## edvis

Name: Eddy
Age: 44
Location:Cleveland, Tn
Profession: social worker
Music:mostly pre-2000 stuff, except for Lumineers
Likes: women--prefer bbw, painting, karoake, the outdoors 
Dislikes: The two-party system, grunge, fake, two-faced people
About me: message me to find out 

View attachment attitude.jpg


View attachment gene2.jpg


View attachment ME1.jpg


----------



## edvis

i must say very pretty


SarahLaughsAlot said:


> I'm Sarah, I'm a simple classy southern belle. I believe in looking and feeling your best always. I love The Lord so much. I'm a registered nurse, and like my job. I have the best boyfriend from the land down unda. Haha!! Fashion and big hair are things that I love!!


----------



## KHayes666

Blackjack said:


> Dude, you really need to stop responding to posts from so long ago, especially when the women you're hitting on haven't been here for over three years.



Must be an epidemic of necroposting going on here.


----------



## Laurasmiles

Name: Laura
Age: 41
Location: Maryland

Hi everyone! I'm hoping to meet some folks and make new connections. Who else is representing Maryland?


----------



## edvis

wish I was in maryland, you are pretty


Laurasmiles said:


> Name: Laura
> Age: 41
> Location: Maryland
> 
> Hi everyone! I'm hoping to meet some folks and make new connections. Who else is representing Maryland?


----------



## Murph94

not really new to the board ive floated around for awhile just reading posts and thought that _ would finally post something and introduce myself.

My name is bree and i am 19 years old. i have been into bbws since i was about 8 when my dad started dating this bigger woman. i always wondered what it would be like to be squashed by her. never got the chance they were divorced but since then i have pretty much longed for it.

i am about 150 pounds and 5 foot 3 inches tall. i was in the criminal justice program at my high school and am pretty much mostly musccle.

the closest i have come to being squashed is by my younger sister who is two years younger than me and out weighs me by 100 pounds but i hope to one day be squashed by big men or women. i even like to roleplay with people who squash. well, that;s pretty much me if you want to know anythung else just ask!!!!!_


----------



## mdecker93

Hello I'm Brian, I'm a 27 year old BHM from SoCal. 
I love video games, sci-fi, and fantasy.
I don't like haters, religious zealots, or moral crusaders.

I guess the main reason I'm on here is to connect with FFAs in my area, since they seem to be so spread out in California. I can be quite a warm person once you get to know me, though I can be a bit shy on the onset.


----------



## Oona

Welcome Newblets (and not so newblets)!


----------



## lucca23v2

Name: Cindy
Age: 41
Location: New York
Music: Like most kinds of music
Likes: Jigsaw Puzzles, Reading, Good movies, Good Friends & Good Food, Good Conversation..
Dislikes: Drama
About me: I tend to be a work-a-holic...
Picture:


----------



## Tad

lucca23v2 said:


> Name: Cindy



Hi Cindy, welcome to Dimensions! I hope you find what you are looking for here


----------



## lucca23v2

Tad said:


> Hi Cindy, welcome to Dimensions! I hope you find what you are looking for here



Thank you!


----------



## bbwlover696969

hello, i am new here. i am happily married to a bbw. i found this forum by accident but, i'm glad i did. it seems like a nice community from what i've explored so far. i was actually trying to find out the name of an adult bbw comic book that i can't remember the name of, it was published i believe by nbm publishers and the cover i remember was of a large woman in a baseball uniform. anybody familiar with this? i'd like to know what the comic was called. thanks in advance.


----------



## contrarian

ok, here we go, and frankly, i am shocked that this name was not taken already "here".

i am a middle aged guy, so by default, i am an 'admirer'. why else register and subscribe here as a middle aged guy?

i may have been drawn here for intellectual input on a few very specific issues, since i am working solo in a one size fits all world. i am not usually attracted to groups, because the group dynamic adds all kinds of headaches that i do not need to deal with when working on my own. 

i would have chosen the name 'contrarian' because it is the way i was made to feel from the age of 16 when i discovered that i had a preference for a "type" that was not typical among my peers. they obviously made that point to me as i progressed through adolescence. 

at this point, there is so much going on in this little sub-culture, probably because something happened somewhere along the line where a deep inner wish of mine actually came true. why aren't there more women that i am attracted to on television? be careful what you wish for.

occasionally, i hope that i can reflect upon a few very specific issues in a way that i am uniquely equipped to. i come here in peace, in a serious hope to understand further how such a diverse community can co-exist within such a diverse sub-culture. because i want intellectual input, my appearance, and my specific "age, sex, location" are not relevant. by admitting to being a middle aged male, i have given up more than enough information to make it obvious that i am attracted to the type of woman that i am not expected to due to the blatant programming of the reality i have the misfortune of landing in.

as an admirer, i am part of a new group, as far as reality television and the occasional fakumentary is concerned. while fat has long been regarded as the last safe prejudice, i am shocked an appalled to discover that the fat admirer is part of the very last safe prejudice. my eventual, severely limited participation here will be a direct result of this new phenomenon.


----------



## StargirlCupcakes

Name: Some call me Jess, others call me Stargirl or Cupcakes!
Age: 25
Location: United States
Profession: Mommy and formal/coming back webmodel
Music: Indie/folk, random others.
Likes: Animal lover for sure! Lazing around watching youtube and playing games, chocolate, coffee, food in general lol, spending time with my children and friends.
Dislikes: Rudeness, filthy people, animal abusers, mint, ONIONS, cherries (I've tried them so many times in so many ways, I just can't gag it down), weird chunks in meat lol.
About me: I'm a 25 year old bbw, used to webmodel but took a break from it all due to various health and personal reasons, looking to come back asap! I live for happy moments and try my hardest to stay positive even when life hands me moldy lemons that I can't even squeeze for lemonade. I have a 4 year old son with autism and a baby girl due in February. (As in less than three weeks from now!) I love playing games like Minecraft on pc and Magic: The Gathering cards. Try to live a simple life but life likes to challenge me!
Picture: Says the file size is too big.  It's on my profile though... not the best, I've been having camera issues lately (or missing battery/charger and loose cord in my laptop cam issues actually!) but I'll be taking much better pics soon.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

BBWcutie said:


> *Location:* NE Pennsylvania





CastingPearls said:


> BBWcutie, I'm in NE PA too!



Fellow NE Pennsylvanian here too!!


----------



## Barrys

Hi I am new here, I am a fairly large guy 316lbs and I was told about this site,
I am from Ipswich Queensland Australia. Aged 26.


----------



## Beth90

Hi, I just wanted to stop in and say hi!
Name: Beth
Age: 24
Location: Kentucky, United States
Profession: Student
Music: Indie/folk, country, vocal, rock, etc.
Likes: Family, friends, mangoes, roadtrips, bridges, architecture
Dislikes: Cruel people, hot weather, mosquitos
About me: I'm 24, around 380, graduate student. A bit shy at first, but then I tend to talk too much.


----------



## StargirlCupcakes

Beth90 said:


> Hi, I just wanted to stop in and say hi!
> Name: Beth
> Age: 24
> Location: Kentucky, United States
> Profession: Student
> Music: Indie/folk, country, vocal, rock, etc.
> Likes: Family, friends, mangoes, roadtrips, bridges, architecture
> Dislikes: Cruel people, hot weather, mosquitos
> About me: I'm 24, around 380, graduate student. A bit shy at first, but then I tend to talk too much.



Hey Beth! What's your favorite folk singer/bands? I'm a huge indie/folk fan myself! Nice to see you on here!


----------



## Beth90

StargirlCupcakes said:


> Hey Beth! What's your favorite folk singer/bands? I'm a huge indie/folk fan myself! Nice to see you on here!



Thanks for the welcome!! My favorite is probably Gregory Isakov.


----------



## tinamarie0427

Hi folks!

Name: Tina
Age: 28
Location: Pittsburgh
Profession: Behavioral Specialist
Music: Coffeehouse
Likes: Coffee with the perfect amount of cream, Snowy days inside, Call of duty with a glass of wine
Dislikes: fleece or anything with that soft feeling, the noise people make while chewing their food


----------



## QuadSeekers

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to this board. I'm a bisexual SSBBW married to a lesbian BBW (and we are poly people).


----------



## ataraxia

tinamarie0427 said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> Name: Tina
> Age: 28
> Location: Pittsburgh
> Profession: Behavioral Specialist
> Music: Coffeehouse
> Likes: Coffee with the perfect amount of cream, Snowy days inside, Call of duty with a glass of wine
> Dislikes: fleece or anything with that soft feeling, the noise people make while chewing their food



Always nice to see more Pittsburghers around here. Welcome.


----------



## tinamarie0427

ataraxia said:


> Always nice to see more Pittsburghers around here. Welcome.



Thanks! Oh Pittsburgh - not a native so my love is not as strong as most.


----------



## That1Guy

Finally decided to not be so meek and join the forms!

Name: Scott
Age: 20
Location: Chicago
Profession: Student
Music: Rap/Hip-Hop; namely Lupe Fiasco, Chance The Rapper
Likes: Music (Amateur instrumentalist myself), Gaming (Project M fans, anyone?) 
Dislikes: Lack of Empathy
About me: I'm the person who appreciates wit more than most, and think puns are the greatest invention born out of language. Besides that, message me to find out! 

View attachment IMG_0554med.jpg


----------



## ajchub

Name: Alex
Age: 24
Location: Seattle
Profession: Student
Music: Eclectic, can appreciate most music
Likes: Film/Television, Music, Documentaries, Ancient history, Theater
Dislikes: Anti-progressives (i.e., social conservatives), anyone who doesn't respect universal human rights and freedom from religion, and wants to control how other people live!
About me: I'm a walking contradiction, my mind changes with my moods, but I'm generally always friendly and ready to have a good time.


----------



## brokemon

I should make a proper introduction: lurker, no more!

Name: Dave
Age: 35
Location: Wisconsin
Profession: games
Music: Really just about everything- yes I'm that kind of asshole. 
Likes: Stuff that's so bad it's good and so good it's also good. I hate things without much of a point-of-view. Bad is okay, but boring is unacceptable! I like when people make me laugh. 
Dislikes: Rigidity in thinking? I feel bad for people that let life kind of passively wash over them. 
About me: I think I'm kind of like a really nice bully? Probably a little too pushy for my own good, but my heart is in the right place (Oh god is that how killers think of themselves??). I've been a artist for almost 15 years now, and I'm hoping to meet driven, interesting people.


----------



## genevathistime

Hi! I'm just stopping by to reintroduce myself :eat2: I'm Geneva, 28 years old, and I live in Tallahassee, FL. I've been off the forums for a while and I'm happy to be back at it!

Anyways..that's basically it...that and happy belated New Years, loves ;D

-Geneva

P.S. Feel free to drop me a line!


----------



## Surlysomething

I think i'm the female version of this. Sort of. 
Nice Bully. 




brokemon said:


> About me: I think I'm kind of like a really nice bully? Probably a little too pushy for my own good, but my heart is in the right place (Oh god is that how killers think of themselves??)


----------



## brokemon

Surlysomething said:


> I think i'm the female version of this. Sort of.
> Nice Bully.



Oh man are you a solver? Like when your people are just trying to vent? I'm a total solver, and it is the worst.


----------



## Missamanda

*Name:* Amanda
*Age:* 24
*Location:* NC
*Profession: *Student
*Music:* I'll just give artist examples instead of the usual " I listen to a little of everything anser" Tesla, Tora Tora, Seether, Shinedown, Dresden Dolls, Otep, The Pretty Reckless, Halestorm, Alex Clare, T.I., Macklemore, Theory of a deadman Britney Spears. Things in my current playlist. 
*Likes:* Documentaries about things like prisons, drugs, serial killers, crime. They just peak my interest. Mountain dew...more of an addiction than a like. Drawing, Painting when inspired. Sarcasm. 
*Dislikes:* Those against gay rights, civil rights, anything to do with rights basically. Feet, sand between toes...because the visual nauseates me (I'm aware this dislike isn't really rational but it's there). Feeling stared at. When I procrastinate things that won't take me long to complete. That I can't sing. That I'm apple shaped instead of a bootylicious pear. 
*About me:* My hair has been every color under the sun. Currently it's red. The woman called copper blonde a natural looking color but my scalp looks orange. I'm extremely indecisive. I'll change my mind a million times only to change it back to the original option I chose in the beginning. I went through a "wanting to be cool" phase in highschool where I pretended I didn't still love boybands and Britney spears. I've recovered from said phase and still make up for lost time occasionally. I like being computer savvy. I built my current computer I guess that's a current accomplishment. I am well read in css and html and like doing web design when I can stop procrastinating and get myself interested. I'm sorry this is so long. I'm bad at about me's and tend to ramble too much or too little. Feel free to drop me a line.


----------



## spookytwigg

Welcome miss Amanda! Always happy to see more Dresden dolls fans


----------



## Nordicfat

Hello! New member here. I want to be anonymous and I prefer to not have myself revealed that much, of course, if I meet a friendly person here whom I have been chatting to for a while I can keep contact in e-mail or Skype etc., but I am not here for that. The reason why I am here is because I am interested of this culture.

Where shall I start to tell you more about myself and also talk about what this forum is mainly about to discuss? Well, I can start off by saying I am a fat girl. I am what you would call a BBW. I have always been a chubby girl.
I have never thought so much about it, nor cared about it. I was bullied as a kid for being chubby, but I actually believe it was because of the wild person I was. But as a kid you don't have the words to describe a person who is not afraid of doing and saying what she really thinks so "fatty" was the only word they could find. 

I am very proud of my body, I love my body. And I would do it no matter how I looked or what my size was. Everyone is different and every woman is beautiful.
People have always told me to loose weight. When I was younger I had no direct choices but it is first now that I can do what I want. 
I love to eat nice food. I am quite good at cooking too! No one will never, ever again tell me that I won't eat or eat anything.

If I want to eat 5 hamburgers, a cake and 3 pizzas I do it and no one can tell me to stop it. Neither, no one have to do with why I want to.
No one have to do with it even if I wanted to eat 50 tomatoes or don't eat at all. It is my choice.

But no matter what happens,* I am a BBW, I love my body and I am proud of it.* I have understood that many BBWs and BHMs are FA's themselves based upon what has been written on this page.
For me, I like all girls. Personality is the most important but what makes me interested and attracted of a girl is her face actually. I have been in love with both "normal" sized and BBW girls, but everything they had in common was beautiful faces. (I have although been single all my life, lol)

Now, let me tell you more about what I do and what I am.

I like animals, I like to write and read. I am also very interested in social science and politics. I study journalism and my goal is to be an examined journalist. But psychology is also fascinating, I like the idea of digging in to peoples brains.

I hope you got an idea of who I am now. I hope I can get into good discussions here. Oh, and sorry if I have some grammatical errors. English is not my native language.

Yours truly
NF


----------



## tdawg

Name: Jack
Age: 57
Location: West of Chicago
Profession: Physicist/Musician
Music: Anything except opera and rap
Likes: wine, dogs, pizza, guitars, books, cooking
Dislikes: arrogant stupid people
About Me: like to listen more than talk, mostly because I'm shy.


----------



## Speedywheels

Hi guys, I've been on here for ages, I'm still a 28yo surgeon. but now I'm in nigeria looking after big, bitey monkeys.

Likes: monkeys, strained seams and buttons and cycling
Doesn't like: people who don't care about the environment.


----------



## MissyMarie:3

Well, I'm new here and just thought I'd start with in introduction!

My name is Melissa I'm 29, and from Texas. I'm a full-time student, mommy, and retail manager. I've been looking for an online community to become a part of and found this one. =)
I look forward to meeting new friends!


----------



## Sadeyess1

I am new here and just wanted to say HIII


----------



## Surlysomething

Hello new peoples!


----------



## bigcutiesugar

Hey everyone 

I'm Sugar, I'm 19, and I'm from Canada. 

View attachment sugarlipstick.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Hello and welcome new people!


----------



## Tad

Yah, what CP said--welcome to all of you 

Feel free to dive in and post on any threads that interest you....people are pretty friendly here, but this is about as much of an invitation as you'll get. If in doubt, some of the fun games in the lounge can be a good place to get started.

I hope we'll be seeing lots of you all around the forums


----------



## kingofkings101

i don't have much to say except hello ^^


----------



## Sadlock

Name: Cedrick: i use Sadlock mostly everywhere though 
Age: 21
Location: Canada Quebec to be exact and precise 
Profession: Student,worker
Music: rap,Hip-hop,Old School J-Music
Likes: Films, Video Games,japanese stuff,driving,cars,karting 
Dislikes: i try to find a lil bit of everything good in everything 
About me: I'm a 21 year old short and somehow skinny not looking for gaining i guess i just enjoy BBW 
 pleasure to met you all


----------



## BigCutieMargot

hiya dims! you *might* remember me from a few years back (as troubadours) - but if not, that's fine too! 

this is my new username for here - really excited to announce that i'm officially a member of the Big Cuties family! so excited to launch my site, what a great group of gals :smitten:

and, for fun:





Name: jen... aka Margot 
Age: 26
Location: NYC
Music: fuzzy garage stuff, fun stuff i can dance around to, and the "true detective" theme song on repeat for hours :doh:
Likes: cats, french fries, false eyelashes
Dislikes: NYC subway and actually everything else about NYC
About Me: fat crazy cat lady... you know how it goes hehe

xoxo


----------



## Blondie Gal

Hi all!

I'm Adrienne from Michigan. I am new and wanted to say hi  I am glad to have found this site.

*Age*: 45

*Profession*: Office Manager

*Music*: Love all kinds of music. From top 40 to country...and everything in between.

*Likes*: Swimming, cooking, animals, movies...just enjoying life.

*Dislikes*: Drama and the people that try to bring it into my life.

I am looking to making some new friends and do some chatting  

View attachment IMAG0217-1.jpg


----------



## Oona

Welcome to all the newblets (and not so newblets that have reappeared)! 

Keep your hands and arms inside the car and enjoy the ride!


----------



## Surlysomething

I remember you! Welcome back to the site!





BigCutieMargot said:


> hiya dims! you *might* remember me from a few years back (as troubadours) - but if not, that's fine too!


----------



## Tad

BigCutieMargot said:


> hiya dims! you *might* remember me from a few years back (as troubadours) - but if not, that's fine too!



Took me a bit....without the giant glasses and goofy picture poses I didn't recognize you  But eventually it clicked. Welcome back!


----------



## BigCutieMargot

Tad said:


> Took me a bit....without the giant glasses and goofy picture poses I didn't recognize you  But eventually it clicked. Welcome back!



LOL... thanks! yes, i've traded in the glasses for contacts, but i'm still pretty goofy :doh:


----------



## BigCutieMargot

tinamarie0427 said:


> Thanks! Oh Pittsburgh - not a native so my love is not as strong as most.



hi future neighbors! i'm relocating to pittsburgh in may, and i can't wait! i'm already in love :wubu: such a friendly, small city.. lots of good, decently priced restaurants, too!


----------



## KHayes666

BigCutieMargot said:


> hiya dims! you *might* remember me from a few years back (as troubadours) - but if not, that's fine too!
> 
> this is my new username for here - really excited to announce that i'm officially a member of the Big Cuties family! so excited to launch my site, what a great group of gals :smitten:
> 
> and, for fun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name: jen... aka Margot
> Age: 26
> Location: NYC
> Music: fuzzy garage stuff, fun stuff i can dance around to, and the "true detective" theme song on repeat for hours :doh:
> Likes: cats, french fries, false eyelashes
> Dislikes: NYC subway and *actually everything else about NYC*
> About Me: fat crazy cat lady... you know how it goes hehe
> 
> xoxo



Hahahaahahahahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## BigCutieMargot

KHayes666 said:


> Hahahaahahahahahaha!!!!!!!



lmao  don't even get me started... luckily, only another month left here! woo woo


----------



## Extinctor100

BigCutieMargot said:


> hiya dims! you *might* remember me from a few years back (as troubadours) - but if not, that's fine too!



I actually instantly recognized you from your picture, but I'm one of the ones that misses your glasses!  Welcome back!

And welcome to all the newcomers - Adrienne, Cedric, Sugar, Melissa, Jack, and everyone else - see you around the forums!


----------



## JMCGB

Name: Jake
Age:36
Location:Maryland
Likes: Photography, Animals, Hockey, Cooking, etc...

Figured I owed one of these. It's been a while since I have been around. To those who know me hello, and to those who don't, it is nice meeting you.


----------



## Cobra Verde

BigCutieMargot said:


> hiya dims! you *might* remember me from a few years back (as troubadours) - but if not, that's fine too!


Awesome, now you can finally respond to all the morons who replied to your pics without realizing you'd been gone for years! High-five!


----------



## Highsteppa

*Name:* James
*Age:* 40 (alas, my Carlsberg years are now behind me - hello midlife crisis)
*Location:* Toronto, Ontraio, Canada (Yes, we elected Rob Ford)
*Profession:* Office drone
*Music:* Mostly Hip Hop, Electronic, DJ Mixes, but I'm open to a lot of genres with the exception of New Country.
*Likes:* Stimulating, intelligent conversation; a sense of humor, self awareness and the means of using that to advance oneself, warehouse parties, film, art, graffiti, dancing, downtown Toronto, comics/manga, video games, nice clothing and wearing it well, baseball caps, being called out on my own shit (but I'm still going to stand up for myself), an open mind towards issues (so yeah, I'm a liberal - kind of comes with being a Canadian), swearing (as evidenced in my posts), and parentheses from the looks of things.
*Dislikes:* Willful ignorance/shortcut thinking/cognitive dissonance, an inability to take criticism constructively, rhetoric replacing any kind of rational thought, one word answers.
*About me:* It's all about me. You're all just fortunate enough to be sharing this planet with me 

View attachment photo 1(1).JPG


----------



## nomorediets

Hi there. First a little about myself. I am 50,210 lbs. Have been fat mostly for my entire life. Lost n gained the same 100lbs for 40 yrs. I don't know was has become of me but for the last few days ive been loving myself fat, getting really super aroused by the bbw sites and kinda want to GAIN instead of losing?????? I am getting treated for depression and my therapist tells me that I have to love myself before anyone can. my problem area is my belly that I have always hated n want to cover up, now I like to play with it n masterbate What is wrong with me? Is this I side effect from my medication? ive been masterbating 3-4 day n having a lot of sex with my hubby of 27yrs. I think he is fat admirer by the way. Help!!!!


----------



## Cheekysweets

Hi I'm Emmy. I'm an American university student who studies foreign language. I'm pretty shy but I have visited this site for a while and wanted the opportunity to start interacting with the people who visit this forum. I'm 24. I am pretty hardcore into music like Why?, Daniel Johnston, Leonard Cohen, The National, Wolf Parade, etc. I was in a pretty gnarly accident a couple months ago that wrecked my knee badly so I'm stuck at home for the next few weeks working on walking again and it sucks. I guess I'm kind of looking to talk to people who are more open minded about size and weight and stuff. Sometimes it's a little hard for me to be comfortable with mine but I like it when I see people on here that are super confident with themselves. Message me. I love to chit chat and I'm super fun to talk to. Oh and I'm really cute.

Love, Me.

PS edited because upon actually proof reading I discovered that I sounded a little more boneheaded than I initially intended to. I can do this in Chinese or French or German if it will make me appear less simple.


----------



## Tad

Welcome and re-welcome, as the case may be 

And Cheeky--don't worry, we all have our moments. I've written and edited carefully thought out essays on some topic here, putting a lot of thought and effort into them....only to re-read them the next day and find in the first paragraph a homonym, a missing word that changes the meaning of a sentence, and grammar abuse.

In other words, welcome to being human ;-)

(and also: so sorry about the state of your knee--OUCH!)


----------



## BigCutieMargot

Extinctor100 said:


> I actually instantly recognized you from your picture, but I'm one of the ones that misses your glasses!  Welcome back!
> 
> And welcome to all the newcomers - Adrienne, Cedric, Sugar, Melissa, Jack, and everyone else - see you around the forums!









i still wear glasses sometimes!


----------



## AbbyJoyful

*Name: *Abby
*Age:* Twentysomething 
*Location:* the Netherlands
*Music: *Crowded House 
*Likes: *Arthouse movies, Tarantino movies, green-eyed intelligent guys, police uniforms on handsome men, Starbucks, Franz Kafka, taking long walks, fooood! :smitten:
*Dislikes:* Drugs and alcohol

Nice to meet you all! :kiss2:


----------



## frostfree

hello all, kinda new here


----------



## LCR1655

Name: LCR
Age: 40
Location: GA
Profession: Retired/ Engineer
Music: Rock, country
Likes: I have too many to list
Dislikes: few
About me: Enjoying life
picture:


----------



## Chickidee

Name: Chickidee
Age: 26
Location: DE, USA
Profession: Model
Music: Rock, alternative
Likes: Eating, gaming, crafting, Game of Thrones, Walking Dead, World of Warcraft
About me: Just having fun! I'm a new model and enjoying it so far. Hope to get to know you guys better and have a blast on this board!


----------



## Chickidee

Btw, I play on Mal'Ganis horde for World of Warcraft, but anyone can add me to battletag if they like! Moufette#1893


----------



## Blackjack

Chickidee said:


> Btw, I play on Mal'Ganis horde for World of Warcraft, but anyone can add me to battletag if they like! Moufette#1893



Important question: which faction?


----------



## devinprater

Hi all, I'm not sure if I introduced myself here or not, but I'm Devin. I'm 19, chubby, and a guy. I'm like 208 pounds, and very lazy. Check out my profile for mor info. Oh, and I like BBW's and SSBBW's of all sizes and shapes.


----------



## Chickidee

Blackjack said:


> Important question: which faction?



I have both horde and alliance, but playing horde a lot lately.


----------



## KHayes666

Chickidee said:


> Name: Chickidee
> Age: 26
> Location: DE, USA
> Profession: Model
> Music: Rock, alternative
> Likes: Eating, gaming, crafting, Game of Thrones, Walking Dead, World of Warcraft
> About me: Just having fun! I'm a new model and enjoying it so far. Hope to get to know you guys better and have a blast on this board!



I know you! Good to see you on here.


----------



## Chickidee

KHayes666 said:


> I know you! Good to see you on here.


 Yep I'm around on a lot of sites ^_^ Ty!


----------



## KHayes666

Chickidee said:


> Yep I'm around on a lot of sites ^_^ Ty!



Well you look perfectly ravishing, so to speak lol.


----------



## Chickidee

KHayes666 said:


> Well you look perfectly ravishing, so to speak lol.



Don't I always? ;D lol!


----------



## zomota

Hi to all,

I'm an average guy.

Age: 39
Location: Jordan (waiting for my green card to come out in 2-3 years)
Weight: 104 kg (229 pounds) - But I'm planning to lose the extra weight.
Music: 80's pop, old instrumentals
About Me: Boring, reserved, picky.

Hope this doesn't sound like a personal ad, so I won't get banned.


----------



## blck_geek

Age: 19
Location: Miami, Florida, USA
Profession: Student
Music: Rap and Hip-hop
Likes: Manga, Anime, Video games, Movies, Comic Books and TV
Dislikes: I have a few pet peeves.
About me: I'm a 19 year old college student. Not much to say that I haven't said, so I'll just say hello


----------



## purplepants

Hey Everyone,

Name is Mark. Feel free to call me Mark 
*Age*: 41 and almost 42
*Local*: Western US and traveling, lots to Iowa 
*Weight*: Mine or yours? I don't know yours... so mine is about 210. 6' tall here to give some perspective
*Profession*: office worker bee that travels, IT
*Music*: Yes please
*Likes*: Nice people, geeks and nerds, food both cooking it and eating, parenthesis as side notes, some online games, reading, lots of movies, bbw and ssbbw ladies, polite and proper with a dash of sexy slut (he he), tattoos, bacon, fantasy books from the used book stores, sci fi, horror movies that aren't gore porn but that scare the jeebies out of you, very soft hugs, swimming and walking in pretty places (aw, like long walks on the beach), sarcasm, pirates (not the real ones that just stink), big soft belly, Star Wars, games and gaming, my smart phone, my cats
*Dislikes*: pickles because I don't like cucumbers (but like the idea of pickling), broccoli, bad spelling (after I just spelled broccolie wrong), one line responses to a big question, tightey whiteys, being bored
*Other*: Male. In case you didn't notice. Married to a great woman and she is a bbw varying from 3x to 1x, wanting some nice friends.
*Random Fun Fact*: Key Lime pie is one of my favorite deserts, and I like making them so they are fruity and tart enough.:eat2:

Please say hi anytime!


----------



## daddyoh70

Chickidee said:


> Name: Chickidee
> Age: 26
> Location: DE, USA
> Profession: Model
> Music: Rock, alternative
> Likes: Eating, gaming, crafting, Game of Thrones, Walking Dead, World of Warcraft
> About me: Just having fun! I'm a new model and enjoying it so far. Hope to get to know you guys better and have a blast on this board!



Welcome, you look great! Glad to see another Delawarean here. I think there's maybe a whole 2 or three of us now


----------



## JulianW

Hello,
My name is Julian, I used to be pretty frequent here some time ago with another account named JulianDW, but since I'm having trouble logging on to it, I decided to make a new account. I'm a 23 year old fat admirer and am currently a senior in Virginia Commonwealth University. 
Hope to get to know you all!


----------



## iamcrystal

My name is crystal I live in Harrisburg pa im 50 yrs old I have 3 adult kids 2 grandsons 2stepdaughters and a tabby cat who thinks he's people


----------



## iamcrystal

Just checking to see if pic uploaded


----------



## Heavy Cat

Hi, My name is Pat. I'm a BHM Redhead 540# and happy to be part of the family of BBW/BHM/FA! 



Name: Pat Thailacker
Age: 48
Location: Burlington City, NJ
Profession: Bakery Attendent
Music: Like most
Likes: Playing slots, good food, sedentary hobbies, fatties
Dislikes: Hospitals, too much walking (prefer cart), hot weather
About me: BHM Redhead 540lbs
picture: Couldn't figure this out. Techno challenged:eat1:


----------



## Heavy Cat

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## katpants

Hi! I'm 29 years old, female. Live overseas in Finland.  American though.

Married, I'm a homemaker. Love computer games and I'm kind of a geek you can say lol.

That's about it lol!

Kat


----------



## Demonia BBW

Name: Demonia aka morganna
Age: 24
Location: Roseville, ca.
Profession: webcam model bellydance/yoga instructor
Music: anything my faves are goth industrial gutter goth, electronic
Likes: weed, food, sex, dancing, and being a big sexy gal
Dislikes: fakes, posers, and jelly fish 
About me: im gypsy,i love to laugh and meet new people love everyone until they do something rude to me or someone else


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome all new people!


----------



## MJSupersized

Hi every on Im MJ Im an up and coming new super sized bombshell model please take a look at my profile to get to know me a bit better :kiss2:


----------



## AbbyJoyful

Welcome everybody! Nice pics! :wubu:


----------



## Lord-OZ

Hey everyone! Just joined and I am hoping to have a good time here.

Age: 22
Location: Logan, Utah(also live in Laguna Beach, California)
Weight: 255-But I'm planning to lose the extra weight at 6'0
About Me: I like anime, video games, sports, a member of PKA, and girls gaining/big girls


----------



## Extinctor100

Lord-OZ said:


> About Me: I like anime, video games, sports, a member of PKA...



PKA? ...Do you mean pK&#8336;? Please say yes, I really need a friend who can tell me the acidity of hydrogen atoms.


----------



## guyfromglasgow

Sup, guys, male FA here, no prizes for guessing where I'm from!


----------



## leashywho

Hey everybody! Figured I'd start here since I'm a newb. 

Name: Alicia
Age: 22 (be 23 next month, woohoo!)
Location: USA, Iowa to be precise
Profession: Office Manager
Music: Electronic, Folk, Alternative, and random girl group Kpop
Likes: Netflix, potatoes (seriously, it can be turned into anything), my corgi, thunderstorms, and spirituality. _Honorable mention_: DiGiornio pizza.
Dislikes: Beer, calculus, kale, political conflicts, and ignorance.
About me: I'm a 22 year old bbw, I'm a size 18 and proud of it, I sing songs really loudly, and I'm too talkative for my own good. Netflix and I are best friends, and I'm a sucker for volunteering/donating to organizations.
picture:





I'm looking forward to talking to everyone! :happy:


----------



## Frosted_Fluffy_Cupcake

Hi everyone!

Name: Lizzy.

Age: 28

Weight: 303 pounds!

Location: southern Ca.

Likes: Food!!!!!!!!! Cupcakes! Umm, COOKIES!!!!!!!:eat1:
Oh yeah and dogs too!

Dislikes: people who look at me while I'm shopping and giggle at my weight. 

Occupation: used to be a dog groomer.


I don't know what else to right but that's a little bit about me! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Oona

Welcome, Everyone! 

Sit back and enjoy the ride!

_Caution: it could get bumpy, but it's fun!_


----------



## Katana Ventris

Name: Felisha
Age: 22
Location: Las Vegas, NV
Profession: none at the moment
Music: Classic rock, hard rock, metal
Likes: Ghostbusters, Video Games, Tim Burton movies, Computers
Dislikes: Obnoxious people
About me: I'm really shy and I have a hard time talking to people I don't know. I have a kind of dark sense of humor. I struggle with depression and anxiety.


----------



## Extinctor100

Frosted_Fluffy_Cupcake said:


> Likes: Food!!!!!!!!! Cupcakes! Umm, COOKIES!!!!!!!:eat1:
> Oh yeah and dogs too!



I found this very uplifting...  Delicious food and a happy pup. Those are pretty much essentials to simple joy in life! You've struck gold.

Welcome and hope to see you posting more soon around here!


----------



## roseyruffles

Hi there, my name is Rose.


----------



## CalicoBombshell

Name: Calico!
Age: 21
Location: Kentucky
Profession: Model / Portrait artist
Music: My tastes are widely varied, but, currently I've been very into Porcelain Black.
Likes: Art, beautiful women, Acceptance
Dislikes: Shamers, discrimination, loud talking, long toenails
About me: 21 year old bbw/ssbbw model/gainer that has a beautiful shar-pei/weim mix!!


----------



## ranterc

Name:Randall
Age: 38
Location:Brooklyn, NY
Profession:NYC TA, Bus Operator
Music: a little of everything
Likes: BBW, LOVE photography.. i can take your picture if you like!! 
picture:


----------



## Best Fatties for Life

Name: Lucy
Age: 25
Location: Florida
Profession: BBW model
Likes: Food, reading, movies, belly rubs
Dislikes: Liars and arrogance
About me: I am just looking to meet people like me in a body positive community! This is all pretty new to me and it helps to surround myself with positive outlooks on what beauty or sexiness is.


----------



## bbwsrule

Best Fatties for Life said:


> Name: Lucy
> Age: 25
> Location: Florida
> Profession: BBW model
> Likes: Food, reading, movies, belly rubs
> Dislikes: Liars and arrogance
> About me: I am just looking to meet people like me in a body positive community! This is all pretty new to me and it helps to surround myself with positive outlooks on what beauty or sexiness is.



Great pose! You are beautiful. Welcome and good luck with your modeling.


----------



## apu922177

hello everyone !  

how is it going...?

This is Apu Mridha and i'll be around here for sometime !


----------



## Snow Angel

Hi my name is Rebecca I am 37 years old and live in Louisiana. I work in health care and I'm married to the love of my life.


----------



## Extinctor100

Snow Angel said:


> Hi my name is Rebecca I am 37 years old and live in Louisiana. I work in health care and I'm married to the love of my life.



Welcome! Nice to see I'm not the only one up cruising Dims this time of night! LOL


----------



## swamptoad

Snow Angel said:


> Hi my name is Rebecca I am 37 years old and live in Louisiana. I work in health care and I'm married to the love of my life.



Welcome to the forums. Hope you enjoy cruising the boards!


----------



## CaptainPeroxide

Hello, I'm new here! I'm a 18 year old norwegian girl  I love marvel, tv shows and action movies in general! I don't really like labels but I guess I should call myself an FFA so people know why I'm here, haha 

View attachment Screenshot_111.jpg


----------



## Tad

Hello to the new arrivals--I hope we'll see plenty more posts from you 

Captain Peroxide--you might consider introducing yourself on the BHM/FFA board too -- there is an introduction thread there as well


----------



## Indig0

Name: Xanadu (Nickname)
Age: 36 (In 2 weeks)
Location: Outside D.C.
Profession: Artist and Mom 
Likes: Open-minded, intelligent individuals

About me: I've been a BBW my entire life. Recently I accepted that I will probably never lose the weight I've gained during my two pregnancies due to my diagnosis with Hoshimoto's. After 2 years on a Auto-Immune diet, I'm controlling my disease well, but have experienced no real weight loss. Doctor's are stumped, my blood panels are perfect...the conclusion, I'm just meant to look this way. I'm 5'10" (Curly hair makes me look over 6') size 11/12 shoe, 361lbs, size 24/26. 

I've actually never dated or even been exposed to FA's.....I've either been fortunate (or unfortunate) that I've always been involved with individuals who liked me "in spite" of my size. (Granted 15 years ago, @230 lbs, before the birth of my children, I had bones sticking out all over the place. My wrist is almost 8", which is considered large frame for a man, so AMAZON is an apt description of my appearance.) 

But I'm sooooo tired of hearing, your beautiful, you just need to loose a few pounds......(Which is partly my fault for dating too many bodybuilders/health nuts who think they can "change" the packaging of the face/personality they like so much) 

I majored in Sculpture and Ancient History/Archaeology. I've spent years trying to make myself look like the "typical" woman, only to realize recently that I need to love and embrace who I am....It all started when my daughter picked up a "Venus" figure reproduction (I specialize in archaic art) and said, "Mommy she looks like you....aren't all Goddesses beautiful?" I realized I needed to stop perpetuating the idea that big isn't beautiful, not only for her but for myself. 

I'm very active. I love camping, hiking, belly-dancing and chasing my kids around. I also lift weights, which is great for staying healthy. 

I have curly dark brown hair/green eyes and yes, the curls are natural, I haven't cut my hair in over 25 years....

A friend turned me on to dimensions. I think its great that a place exists where beauty of all sizes is accepted and appreciated. I've made myself a promise not to change who I am for someone else, to love the exterior as much as the interior.....and it has been so liberating!

Photos were taken over the last 2 days..(Hope I do this right)


----------



## dharmabean

Indig0 said:


>



Welcome, welcome!! 

LOVE THE SHIRT YOU ARE WEARING HERE!! Props to a beautiful you!  :bow:


----------



## J34

Welcome all new members!


----------



## Indig0

dharmabean said:


> Welcome, welcome!!
> 
> LOVE THE SHIRT YOU ARE WEARING HERE!! Props to a beautiful you!  :bow:



Thank You..:blush:

I definitely don't dress like someone closer to 40 than 30...(much to my 15 y.o. son's embarrassment)

I'm the only mom on the block rocking leopard print/skull motif's, band shirts and guages....no mom jeans here...

You should have seen his face when I picked him up one day wearing a "deconstructed" version of the exact same ramones t-shirt he had, unbeknownst to me, put on that morning...(He looks much older than 15, and his buddies thought I was his much larger GF..... my bad..lol)

I love Torrid, Citychic...and my sewing machine..*smile*

deconstructed=altering regular old t-shirt to fit a larger size.


----------



## dharmabean

Indig0 said:


> Thank You..:blush:
> 
> I definitely don't dress like someone closer to 40 than 30...(much to my 15 y.o. son's embarrassment)........deconstructed=altering regular old t-shirt to fit a larger size.



My turns 18 next month. I am definitely on board with you. I'm 38 and feel like I'm 28. I don't 'dress my age' either. I'd love to learn to sew and deconstruct some of my old school violent femmes shirts. 

Torrid, Domino Dollhouse, eShakti my go to plus size sites.

I just think you're a rock star. Welcome, new friend, welcome. :bow:


----------



## SilentlySpeaking

Hi  I'm a 19 year old student from the UK. I study journalism and my passions include music, film and food - all of which I have the pleasure of writing about! I suppose I'm here to be a part of a community of like minded people and to explore my preferences a little further (I'm an FA). 

View attachment 2013-12-31 17.58.46.jpg


----------



## psush_girl

SilentlySpeaking: you are super cute and super young! lol welcome to the forums!


----------



## Snow Angel

Extinctor100 said:


> Welcome! Nice to see I'm not the only one up cruising Dims this time of night! LOL



thank you..


----------



## Snow Angel

swamptoad said:


> Welcome to the forums. Hope you enjoy cruising the boards!





thank you..


----------



## TWiN

Name: Fabry
Age: 37
Location: North Carolina
Profession: Web Developer
Music: ANYTHING but jazz
Likes: I like a lot of things, music, outdoors, BEACH, fun things, friends, etc..
Dislikes: DRAMA.. I freaking hate drama
About me: 
Born and Raised in Italy. Moved in US for a woman in 2002, we are now divorced but still friends. 
I have developed a BBW community website in Italy VERY similar to this one, it is still working and active (www.bibivu.com) so if you are planning a trip to Italy feel free to reach out there or to me and I can definitely help you find great deals and dos and dont'


----------



## psush_girl

so. i posted in this thread a looong time ago but i'm doing another because i am now in a completely different place in my life (both physically and mentally) and it seems fitting. 

Name: Nikki
Age: 31
Location: Antofagasta, Chile
Profession: Teacher
Likes: open-minded people; music; beer; food; fun
Dislikes: drama; close-minded people; waking up early

About Me: ok so i recently made a big change in my life as i recently moved to Antofagasta, Chile to teach at an international school for two years. it's an exciting, yet scary adventure and so far, i'm taking it in stride. i've met some amazing people here and it's just so amazing to be in such a beautiful place! 

i also love the fact that body-size seems to be a non-issue here, for the most part. i consistently see people of all shapes and sizes together and it makes me sooo happy! i know it's a long shot but if anyone is here in Chile (or has ever been) and wants to chat about their experience, shoot me a message!


----------



## chasbeen

Name: chasbeen
Age: 57
Location: Kent/London UK
Profession: Software engineer
Music: Varies. Recent but guilty of singing along to Boney M today on the radio
Likes: A responsible amount of fitness training and red dwarf.
Dislikes: Some countries I visited. Don't turn your back on the septic Island.
Also people who get too much overweight. If you do this get a bit fitter, be fat and fit!
About me: I always loved women who were not ashamed of being overweight.


----------



## jessiehunter

Hi all, I hope I'm doing this right. Names Jessie, well sorta. I'm a closet sissy, and that's the name I go by. Always fascinated by the BBW lifestyle and reading the stories and seeing how hard and aroused I got just proved it further. I'm 18, and live in the Eastern US. I'm 5'11 and 135 lbs. I absolutely adore roleplaying, so feel free to message me and get to know me. I'm sure I'll like ut here.


----------



## jessiehunter

So hey guys. I'm Jessie. I'm a closet sissy, hence the female name and what not. I recently discovered I love BBW through reading stories about weight gain and what not. Myself: I'm 5'10 and 135 lbs. No muscle or anything to me. I look forward to getting to know every single one of you.


----------



## pinklipsandfathips

Hi Everyone,
Although I joined Dimensions about 5 yrs ago, I have been so busy in the last 4 yrs that I have not logged on or socialized. Wanted to pop in here to re-introduce myself and say Hi. 
I just turned 46 yrs old a week ago. I recently moved to a small rural area and I don't have any friends here. Feeling kinda isolated and hope to get online more often to socialize. 
PinkLipsAndFatHips


----------



## RabbitScorpion

*NICE!*

(Since Dims is demanding I use more than 10 characters, I'll ask if you have a shot that shows the whole head and shoulders, LOL)


----------



## pinklipsandfathips

RabbitScorpion said:


> *NICE!*
> 
> (Since Dims is demanding I use more than 10 characters, I'll ask if you have a shot that shows the whole head and shoulders, LOL)



To whom are you speaking? lol


----------



## RabbitScorpion

The one with the radiant smile and cute cheeks

You can also see her on [email protected]

Is that 46 in years on Venus?


----------



## twillface

hi. new person, i guess. just looking to interact, meet people and expand my horizons.


----------



## -DarkMoon-

Hello! I've been lurking on this site for a long time (pardon the old username), and I figure it's time I started taking part in the community.

I'm a quiet guy, I like to play music and spend time in nature, make music and make good food. I'm an active person, I have my yoga teaching certificate, and work as a carpenter and farmhand off and on...
I'm here to start meeting people, and come out of my shell a bit as an FA... Cheers to new horizons!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153050658755526&l=25e3a02a8f
That's a bit of an older picture^ Sorry, I don't know how to place it directly in the post..


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome to the site!







-DarkMoon- said:


> Hello! I've been lurking on this site for a long time (pardon the old username), and I figure it's time I started taking part in the community.
> 
> I'm a quiet guy, I like to play music and spend time in nature, make music and make good food. I'm an active person, I have my yoga teaching certificate, and work as a carpenter and farmhand off and on...
> I'm here to start meeting people, and come out of my shell a bit as an FA... Cheers to new horizons!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153050658755526&l=25e3a02a8f
> That's a bit of an older picture^ Sorry, I don't know how to place it directly in the post..


----------



## phelan4022

Hi everyone, my name is Taylor and I used to be fairly active on Dims a little over five years ago under the sn eyesforyou. I went on a journey of self-development, lost 130+ lbs, studied, learned a love for running marathons, wrote prolifically and thought constantly. I stayed away from not just the Size Acceptance scene but pretty much society in general for the bulk of this time and consequentially lost all my old emails and passwords and accounts, etc. I kinda did a buddhist monk/hippy thing, lol. I still don't do much in the way of social media but I do have a deviantart account (admirer4022, if you want to look me up). I am glad to be back and happy to see the state of the movement on the whole. I look forward to contributing what I can and to again being an active part (time constraints willing) to the Size Acceptance movement.

Here's my stats thingy.
Name: Taylor
Age: 25
Location: Eastern Washington
Profession: Chef
Music: literally everything
Likes: intellectuality, physicality and spirituality
Dislikes: ignorance, conspicuous consumerism and self-loathing
About me: I'm a 25 year old admirer of Big, Beautiful Woman and an advocate for their rights as human beings as well as a morally conscious dom and feeder (LOOOONNG story, believe me, I'll be posting about it)
picture:
this is my lady and I





and this is just me


----------



## Tad

Welcome back Taylor, look forward to seeing more from you.


----------



## Oona

Welcome to all the new members! 

Enjoy the crazy fun!


----------



## ThickitySplit

I'm Stephanie, I'm 25 and currently 260 pounds. I'm a nude internet model I am so excited to be joining this site! I am looking for supporters on my weight gaining journey. 




[/IMG]


----------



## KHayes666

ThickitySplit said:


> I'm Stephanie, I'm 25 and currently 260 pounds. I'm a nude internet model I am so excited to be joining this site! I am looking for supporters on my weight gaining journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Daammmmnnnnn......Sup?

;-)


----------



## youngBHM

To start off I've been apart of this site before. I stopped trolling through the forums looking for all the erotic material like probably the vast majority of pervs on here haha. For whatever reason I completely forgot about this site and then last week, after probably 5 or 6 years, it just popped into my head. I spent a few minutes trying to remember my log in but it was all in vain. so I started a new one. I've been rummaging through threads here and there in hopes to find my old handle but I haven't had much luck yet. Not sure if I'll stick around but I figure I can at least re-introduce myself.

I'm currently 27 years old. Live in the hot-as-balls state of Arizona. I've been a heavy set guy my whole life and am slowly beginning to change that. 

I try to exude a level of masculinity that is almost fraudulent. I have created, the best I could, an image of a man that may appear odd or rough, in hopes to mask my more "hopeless romantic" urges. I'd say I can pull off a rugged mainly stature, but it quickly fades into a oasis style silhouette when I'm around my nieces. Or when I'm watching Gladiator. 

I like to think that I've got an awesome, albeit immature and usually inappropriate, sense of humor. I love to laugh... generally at the expense of my friends or the general public. I found that laughter is also my main security blanket. It seems like the more awkward the situation, the more I find it funny. 

I love movies, music, and art. I'm a sucker for cuddling on the couch with a good movie. Sometimes the movie gets ignored, but either way it's a great way to kill some time. I LOVE music! All music. And yes that means country too. If I had to narrow it down I'd say that I'm a punk, rock, metal, and electronic man. But I really just find myself going through phases. I was stuck on Five Finger Death Punch for a couple months. I went almost a full year just listing to Dubstep and it's plethora of sub-genres once I was introduced to that. Right now I'm back on an Authority Zero Swing. Hands Down my favorite band. They have such a rich mix of rock, punk, and reggae! They are one of a handful of artists in my collection of which I could listen to their entire discography from start to finish and love every second of it! Favorite song by them, which is no easy choice and I'm constantly considering changing but just can't, is "Sky's the Limit". Fantastic pace, great breaks, excellent riffs, and an inspirational message to boot. And I got a stripper to dance to it for me haha. It was nirvana! LOL! I also fnacy myself as a bit of an artist. Amateur I assure you, but I'd believe I have a decent artistic ability. 

I enjoy writing from time to time because it makes me think and allows me to test my mental and imaginative boundaries. If I could ever learn to find a little inner peace and strengthen my patience, maybe I could actually sit down for a good stretch of time and work on a few short stories. 

Anyway I'm bored now so that's all I've got for you!


----------



## luce430

Well, lets try this again. Can't seem to get anything to post. :/
I'm Luce, just came here looking for a new BBW site. Just found this one a few days ago and thought it looked interesting.
Name: Lucy
Age:29
Location: WV
Profession: RN
Music: Incubus is my fav, but all different kinds are good.
Likes: Open minded people. Politeness. Anything funny. 
Dislikes: um closed mindedness, rudeness. Different stuff. :


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome to the site, new peeps!


----------



## FatPiggyBoy4U

Hello everyone. 25/M here from Sarasota. I'm looking forward to being apart of this community.


----------



## moore2me

Pink Lips!!!!!

I remember you sweetie. I was the one who drew your avatar. How's it hanging? Arkansas has been a hot bed of culture in the past few years hasn't it? When we talked last, if I remember correctly, your daughter was getting hitched and moving into her own home. Are you a grandma now?

As for me - I am pretty much staying my normal course of a few more surgeries, more family spectacles and dramas, and of course life in the lovely climate of the Arkansas rain forests and ice fields.

Due to the courtesy of the ape sh## crazy Windows 8, I have had to change my email address . If you PM me here, I will give you my new address. 

Moore2Me
M2M


----------



## moore2me

> psush_girl . . . so. i posted in this thread a looong time ago but i'm doing another because i am now in a completely different place in my life (both physically and mentally) and it seems fitting.
> 
> Name: Nikki
> Age: 31
> Location: Antofagasta, Chile
> Profession: Teacher
> Likes: open-minded people; music; beer; food; fun
> Dislikes: drama; close-minded people; waking up early
> 
> About Me: ok so i recently made a big change in my life as i recently moved to Antofagasta, Chile to teach at an international school for two years. it's an exciting, yet scary adventure and so far, i'm taking it in stride. i've met some amazing people here and it's just so amazing to be in such a beautiful place!
> 
> i also love the fact that body-size seems to be a non-issue here, for the most part. i consistently see people of all shapes and sizes together and it makes me sooo happy! i know it's a long shot but if anyone is here in Chile (or has ever been) and wants to chat about their experience, shoot me a message!


Hello Nikki,

Wow - I think you are in a very neat place on this earth. I would love some reports from the field from you on what's going on there. I am an old retired earth science teacher and I was intrigued with geologic formations. Where you are standing happens to be an active geologic area and has great historic geology as well. Pictures and logs and culture would be welcome. I am interested in how the people adapt as well as dinosaurs and rock formations.

For instance, how is the thin air affecting your breathing and ability to get around? The people that were born there are probably adapted to breathing the thin air, you are not. They are probably sturdy, squat people with great lungs and great constitutions. I don't imagine they move too fast tho, probably slow and steady at high altitudes - by they way - how high are the altitudes?

Well, enough of my chatter for now. Thanks for any info.

Moore2Me
M2M


----------



## BellyBoat

Hi everyone, I'm a 49 years old man from Italy. English is not my language, but I hope I will not provoke too many diplomatic incidents with my mistakes. I'm glad to be here.

Name: Luca
Age: 49
Location: Center Italy
Profession: Information technolgy employee
Music: All.
Likes: Fishing, Reading, laughing, crying, eating, walking... ehm... living?
About me: I really love large woman. Especially when they have a larger lovely heart :wubu:.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Welcome new people! I hope you love it here and much as I do.
Seriously I think I'm addicted.


----------



## gdp8787

Name: Paul
Age: 25
Location: California
Profession: Administration
Top Three Genres: Indie, folk, rock 
Likes: Traveling, culture, conversation, reading, cycling, cooking...


----------



## moore2me

Hi PinkLips,

Since I first noticed you checking in again a few days ago, I want to apologize if I was a little too enthusiastic in my welcome. I am pretty sure it was a full moon and the weirdo factor was in peak lunar orbit. I also had recently got my medication refilled and I had gotten a new bottle of sugarless cough syrup as a bonus. Things were flying around the M2M house (and I don't mean the skeeters). What was flying around were the little sugar gliders wearing their little tin helmets. But since there were a lot of skeeters carrying that old West Nile stuff, we brought the old bug zapper inside and plugged it next to the TV.

Okay, I was rambling again wasn't I? And it was crazy stuff wasn't it? I am so sorry. I promise to stop being strange (I will be very good for the next month).

But sincerely, welcome back. You still are looking good.
Moore2Me
M2M

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now to the other "Freshman" that I seem to have made to "bolt" into the safety of the vapor clouds of the internet,

Dear Nikki,

I hope I didn't ask too many weird questions of you when I heard where you were located. I was so excited to find out that you were in the geological paradise that is Western South America. I would like to change my request for information - to only one question - you pick which one.

How about I start. Did you know what some of the major earthquakes still occurring on earth are in that active region? Also, some of the bones of some of the largest dinosaurs to ever have existed lived in the southwestern part of South America.

I have visited a location that was 14,500 feet above sea level and I almost blacked out. I couldn't walk, I couldn't talk, I became dizzy and I had to get to a lower elevation immediately or I would have ended up going to the ER if I had lived. I was a victim of altitude sickness as an acute attack.

As with PinkLips above, I promise to be good and keep my crazy self alter ego under control (as much as I can). 

See 'ya online I hope.
Moore2Me
M2M 

View attachment DSC04854-001.jpg


View attachment 10264293_10106319111137514_7092519796235221017_n.jpg


----------



## Saisha

Anyone ever feel like doing intros are about as much fun as root canals? 
Oh well, here goes - Hi 

Name: Saisha
Age: 48
Location: Pacific Northwest
Profession: Tech Support/Admin
Music: Almost anything except Polka
Likes: Too much to list without boring anyone to tears!
Dislikes: Asshats
About me: BBW, rather warped sense of humor, INFJ  Nice to be around like-minded people for a change!


----------



## RegalQH

*Name:* Quentin
*Age:* 28
*Location:* Phoenix, AZ
*Profession:* Digital Marketing
*Music:* Metal
*Likes:* Combat Sports, Video Games
*Dislikes:* Liars, cheats and thieves
*About Me:* I'm a newly single young professional who loves fat girls. I have been a long time lurker on these boards, but finally decided to sign up, start meeting people and become involved in the community. Especially looking forward to getting to know some of the incredibly beautiful women on here :smitten:.

View attachment Hat.jpg


----------



## moore2me

Quentin,

Welcome to DIMS. I am not one of the type of chicks you are looking for - I am a 63 yr old crazy lady and married for 34 years (and I'm pretty sure that is a major reason for a lot of the crazy). 

Anyway, I have a question for you - the Mister and I are rasslin fans but we don't watch matches in your area. I am willing to guess on the basis of the 28 yrs old but are you the one on the left or the one on the right? I'll bet a lot of females on these boards want to know the answer to this question. And after watching 2 seasons of Duck Dynasty a full beard can hide a lot of things on a man's face.

Right or Left?
Thanks for playing.
M2M
Moore2Me


----------



## RegalQH

That would be me on the right . The guy on the left is actually Kerry King who is the lead guitarist for Slayer. I used to work in the music biz for a minute. I am also a huge rasslin fan myself. There is NOTHING here in AZ as far as that goes. It's more of an MMA state. Here's a more recent pic showing my fandom:

View attachment Rock.jpg


Also I can imagine that 34 years can definitely lead to some serious insanity. I am just getting out of a 5 year relationship and am slowly finding my way back to a non-crazy state.


----------



## crazygirl

RegalQH said:


> That would be me on the right . The guy on the left is actually Kerry King who is the lead guitarist for Slayer. I used to work in the music biz for a minute. I am also a huge rasslin fan myself. There is NOTHING here in AZ as far as that goes. It's more of an MMA state. Here's a more recent pic showing my fandom:
> 
> View attachment 115061
> 
> 
> Also I can imagine that 34 years can definitely lead to some serious insanity. I am just getting out of a 5 year relationship and am slowly finding my way back to a non-crazy state.



LOVE Slayer. I've been a fan since I was 14! \m/


----------



## BigMommaSoul

Name: Amanda
Age: 29
Location: Canada
Profession: Student/Photographer
Music: Everything, Rock/Soul/Funk/Blues/Metal/Folk/Bluegrass. plus David Bowie is my favourite.
Likes: life, art and living for the moment
Dislikes: negative people, 
About Me: I am fun loving, outgoing, honest and caring person. I have a great deal of love for my friends and family. I enjoy making art, everything from painting to photography, writing to singing and everything in between. I am proud of who I am and what I look like. I Enjoy everyday to the fullest and am trying to find someone to share that with. I am excited to be on here and hope to have some great conversations.


----------



## KHayes666

RegalQH said:


> That would be me on the right . The guy on the left is actually Kerry King who is the lead guitarist for Slayer. I used to work in the music biz for a minute. I am also a huge rasslin fan myself. There is NOTHING here in AZ as far as that goes. It's more of an MMA state. Here's a more recent pic showing my fandom:
> 
> View attachment 115061
> 
> 
> Also I can imagine that 34 years can definitely lead to some serious insanity. I am just getting out of a 5 year relationship and am slowly finding my way back to a non-crazy state.



Ya smell what he's cooking?


----------



## nantzjt

Hi everybody!
New and figured I'd introduce myself.
Name: Nantz
Age: 23
Location: North Carolina (Gastonia Area)
Profession: Audio/Video Technician
Music: Rock, Blues, and some Pop
Likes: Films, Music, gigs, anything water related
About me: I'm a 23 year old bigger guy, looking for friends and new hang-outs, and hopefully someone I can help gain a little, or at least some nice stuffing.
picture: [image]http://pics.pof.com/dating/266/57/2tkltjzeb4cwwgfosem404kum438772464.2.jpg[/image]


----------



## schmoplums

Hey there, I'm an Australian BBW with an FA boyfriend. Just checking it out


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Hey, another Aussie! Welcome.


----------



## Fattitude1

10 characters? Ok.... snow white, Woody, Radio, Inigo Montoya, Frasier, Cliff, NORM!, Professor Harold Hill, Jud Frye and Flo. 

View attachment unbearded me.jpg


----------



## Fattitude1

During Hockey season 

View attachment bearded me.jpg


----------



## Fattitude1

doing what I love 

View attachment radio me.jpg


----------



## nantzjt

So figured I'd say "Hi!"

Name: Jason
Age: 23
Location: Cherryville, North Carolina (near Charlotte)
Profession: Audio/Video Tpopechnician
Music: Rock, Blues, some 
Likes: Films, gigs, anything around or in water, video games, MUSIC!
About me: I'm a 23 year old bigger guy, not gaining (actually going the opposite direction myself), but looking for a female close by that is a feedee/foodee to have a little fun with. Someone into me caring for them when we hangout, and maybe into belly stuffing.

picture: 

View attachment IMG_0308.jpg


----------



## DaisyBBW

Hey everyone! My name is Daisy, I'm 30 and I live in upstate ny! I weigh 305lb. I'm an illustrator and an amateur web model! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Jhale

Physical Name: Olive(r)

Age: 20 

Birthday: August 24

Location: Central Massachusetts

Profession: Fiction, Program and (eventually) Farm Writer

Music: Video game soundtracks and orchestra as well, but I'm open to everything and I have not tasted very many music genres.

Likes: Flowers, Herbs, Spices, Classic Sci-Fi Novels, Cheeses, Rices, Vinegars, Squashes (Not Summer) and just about any food that is local, certified organic, grassfed, et cetera.

Dislikes: Wheat, Uncooked Grains, Generic hobbies, people explaining themselves without effort, Nightshade vegetables, most modern styles of writing, people who embrace toxic goods.

About me: I am bi-gender, between bisexual and asexual and aiming to become Neutrois (genderless) as well. I am going to save the world because no one else is willing to do it. I found someone who I might serve as a feeder, but I really want to find meet more FAs, foodees, feedees, feeders, et cetera.

Picture: 

View attachment Snapshot_2014704.jpg


----------



## Seilii

Hii~ C: 
I'm Seili, 19, language student (Japanese and French) : )
idk what I'm doing here i can't do online ;A; 
But I'd like to talk to some chubby boys/girls maybe~

I'm not so much into gaining but will most definitely be an 'encourager'~ -w-

Not a very complicated or interesting person, sorry... ;A;


View attachment MEEE.jpg


----------



## NumeroUnoSSBBWLover

Just joined. Uhh I guess anything you want to know just ask...


----------



## bang_ya_back

hey everyone new to the board just wanted to stop in and say hi....

30 male nyc anything else you wanna know you can just ask


----------



## moore2me

NumeroUnoSSBBWLover said:


> Just joined. Uhh I guess *anything you want to know just ask*...





bang_ya_back said:


> hey everyone new to the board just wanted to stop in and say hi....
> 
> 30 male nyc *anything else you wanna know you can just ask*



Hi NumeroUno & and bang_ya, I decided to take your gracious offer of knowledge up. These are some things I want to know about - others may have additional topics. (Feel free to skip the ones you don't want to discuss.) And welcome to DIMS my dears.

1. How will the next season of _Game of Thrones _end?
2. Will the upcoming sequel or remake of _StarWars_ ever get off the ground with all those old stars?
3. Will the next Olympics actually be held in Rio or will they be pulled and be transferred to another city?
4. Coke or Pepsi?
5. Mustard or Mao?
6. The best Batman was __________.


----------



## NumeroUnoSSBBWLover

moore2me said:


> Hi NumeroUno & and bang_ya, I decided to take your gracious offer of knowledge up. These are some things I want to know about - others may have additional topics. (Feel free to skip the ones you don't want to discuss.) And welcome to DIMS my dears.
> 
> 1. How will the next season of _Game of Thrones _end?
> 2. Will the upcoming sequel or remake of _StarWars_ ever get off the ground with all those old stars?
> 3. Will the next Olympics actually be held in Rio or will they be pulled and be transferred to another city?
> 4. Coke or Pepsi?
> 5. Mustard or Mao?
> 6. The best Batman was __________.



1. Idk I'm not a book reader. But I assume someone we all love will die horribly and someone horrible will prosper.

2. Nothing some Hollywood magic can't handle

3. Idk

4. Pepsi

5. Mustard

6. Please don't make me choose


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

moore2me said:


> Hi NumeroUno & and bang_ya, I decided to take your gracious offer of knowledge up. These are some things I want to know about - others may have additional topics. (Feel free to skip the ones you don't want to discuss.) And welcome to DIMS my dears.
> 
> 1. How will the next season of _Game of Thrones _end?
> 2. Will the upcoming sequel or remake of _StarWars_ ever get off the ground with all those old stars?
> 3. Will the next Olympics actually be held in Rio or will they be pulled and be transferred to another city?
> 4. Coke or Pepsi?
> *5. Mustard or Mao?*
> 6. The best Batman was __________.









So sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## NumeroUnoSSBBWLover

BigBeautifulMe said:


> So sorry, couldn't resist.



Lol I noticed that too


----------



## moore2me

NumeroUnoSSBBWLover said:


> 1. Idk I'm not a book reader. But I assume someone we all love will die horribly and someone horrible will prosper.
> 
> 2. Nothing some Hollywood magic can't handle
> 
> 3. Idk
> 
> 4. Pepsi
> 
> 5. Mustard
> 
> 6. Please don't make me choose



Wow, NumeroUno - your answer to The Game of Thrones question is probably right on the money. Are you sure you're not reading the million odd pages contained in the book?

2. Hollywood magic is having trouble putting back the broken leg of Harrison Ford, or getting the snap back into the steps of Billy D Williams, or getting Carrie back into that bikini.

6. You are also a politician. Good answer.


----------



## NumeroUnoSSBBWLover

moore2me said:


> Wow, NumeroUno - your answer to The Game of Thrones question is probably right on the money. Are you sure you're not reading the million odd pages contained in the book?
> 
> 2. Hollywood magic is having trouble putting back the broken leg of Harrison Ford, or getting the snap back into the steps of Billy D Williams, or getting Carrie back into that bikini.
> 
> 6. You are also a politician. Good answer.



Definitely not a book reader, just had my feelings crushed this season is all. RIP Oberyn  

Harrison's leg is broken? And Billie D will pull through.

Lol @ the last one.


----------



## Passion

Hi Dimensions!
I am Passion and I am a 28 year old Feedee from Ontario.

Name: Dawn
Age: 28
Location: Ontario
Profession: Wedding Planner
Music: Anything really
Likes: Movies/TV, Wedding Planning, Travelling, Fashion/Beauty, Cooking/Baking & Anything Geeky
Dislikes: Nothing really
About me: Feedee who goes by the name of Passion everywhere. I love my growing body and I love to eat.
picture:






Just decided to sign up and start talking to like-minded people 

Moderator note: you ended up with two posts, due to one getting held for approval, so I've merged the two. 

View attachment tumblr_n89k71mCkE1traozfo1_500.jpg


----------



## NumeroUnoSSBBWLover

Fatlady580 said:


> Hi everyone... I'm new to Dimensions and have enjoyed reading though the threads so far. 34, Oklahoma. Anything else you want to know, just ask.
> I'm especially interested in hearing from anyone who's had any negative issues with WLS. My doctor is really pushing me to have it and I've always been against it until now and I'm trying to keep an open mind although I'd like to make the best informed decision with as much information as possible.





Passion said:


> Hi Dimensions!
> I am Passion and I am a 28 year old Feedee from Ontario.
> Just decided to sign up and start talking to like-minded people



Welcome both of you. 

New here myself lol.


----------



## xxopenmymind

Hi, everyone! I'm new here so just thought I'd stumble in and say hi. 

Name: Amber
Age: 23
Location: US. Not really into saying much beyond that. 
Profession: recently graduated college student, I work in food service
Music: Broadway, musicals, crappy 90's music...
Likes: my dog, reading, writing, photography, movies
Dislikes: mornings, vegetables and confrontation
About me: I'm both easy-going and high-mainetenance. Try figuring that out  i'm nice though.


----------



## Tad

Hello new posters 

Fatlady--you should check out the WLS controversy board, if you haven't already, for some discussions around that. The health board may have some useful threads too. For sure don't let a doctor bully you into something that you aren't ready for!

Passion-- always great to see more people on here from Canada  I hope you have fun here.

OpenMyMind-- I hope you find what you are looking for here. You were somewhat cryptic in your intro, so I have no idea what you are looking for, or if you know what you are looking for.....but when in doubt, go to the Lounge, take part in some of the game threads, get to know some people, and see where that takes you


----------



## GlossedOutLips

Hi guys, My name is Kristin. im 28 years old . I live in New Jersey , Im engaged and been with my guy since we were 15 . We have a 6 year old daughter and are gunna start trying for our 2nd this month . Im a size 26/28 and 5'8 in height. SO happy i found this forum !


----------



## GlossedOutLips

There we go, that worked. i think :blink:


----------



## ThataGuy

Name: Jon
Age:23
Location:New Mexico
Profession:Student
Music:80's, 90's, classical
Likes:Solitude, discovering new ideas, novelty, walks
Dislikes:Being pragmatic, wasting time, details
About me:I am an otherworldly seeker who peeks his nose around each new corner, reflective and easy to be around (mostly). I am an asexual mutual gainer, and am trying to learn more about myself.


----------



## Akfeedee

Hi All,

First, nice to meet you all. 

Name: Amy
Age: 43
Location: Houston, Alaska (yes, Alaska)
Profession: Executive Assistant for an oil and gas company
Music: 80's rock, worship music, country, heavy metal, folk, acoustic, indie, and on and on...I love music.
Likes: Honesty, cooking, reading, singing, teaching, eating good food, long drives, spending time with my husband and children, going to church, watching movies, and on and on..
Dislikes: Winters in Alaska, Being lied to, being played, being judged and condemned, fakeness, manipulators - you can probably tell that I am a pretty relational person...
About me: I am exploring my freedom to enjoy life after many years of being repressed about eating and my weight. Always dieting and not really enjoying much of anything because I had to follow the 'rules' and being angry and frustrated. I am married to a wonderful man who has recently only just learned of my desires to eat what I want and not be so strict that I can't even enjoy a donut. He has encouraged me to stay healthy, but enjoy life and if I gain some weight in the process, so be it. He is a big guy around 300 lbs and I love every inch. Together we have 10 children, but only 2 and a half live at home. The half being my 18 year old that is trying to decide what to do with her life. Our youngest is 12 and our oldest is 26. I am very active at my church and serve in a ministry that focuses on forgiveness and healing hurts of the heart. I have lived in Alaska 41 of my 43 years and every winter I wonder why... Ok, I have probably shared enough on here for now, but this should give you an overview.

Peace!


----------



## Tad

Hi to the new peeps--welcome to Dimensions! I hope we'll get to see lots more from you both 

Amy--ten kids? Wow....brave people!


----------



## ThataGuy

Thanks! ^ ^


----------



## jcg232

Name: Jack
Age: 22
Location: Ireland
Profession: Student
Music: An eclectic mix of genres
Likes: Films, gigs, reading
About me: I'm a 22 year old FA from Ireland


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome to the site, new peeps!


----------



## Tom the pig 8

Hello, I'm new today...that is I finally joined today because I could no longer read the stories. 
I've know for a long time that I should join. I am 63 year old married guy. I am trying to be an active gainer. I am 5 ft 10 in tall and weigh 265.
I wish I was fatter though. 
Sorry for the rambling. I'll post a pic soon.


----------



## littlebirdies

Hey everybody.. =]

I'm Brittany.

I'm here looking for friendships.
It's nice to see a site that accepts BBW.

Any who.. Lol.. Message me.. =]


----------



## Kingrichard12

Hi I am Richard am 20 years old and from Scotland and I love big beatiful women and am single


----------



## KimmyCrush

Hey y'all! I'm Kimmy Crush! New to the forum and of course just saying hi!! 
Name: Kimmy
Age: 21 and counting
Location:Columbia, SC
Profession: Customer care / model
Music:Everything 
Likes: Having fun , eating, swimming 
Dislikes:boring things 
About me: I'm funny, smart, kinda cute, kind of a dork 
: 

View attachment IMG_0110-crop-crop.JPG


----------



## Tad

Lots of new people this weekend . Welcome! I hope we'll see you all posting more


----------



## westcanman

Not too much to say. I mostly lurk in the background, stop in and check things out once a month or so. 

I've been a fan of Dimensions since the early 90's-nothing else out there quite like this. 

I am happily married to a BBW, we have 4 kids. Probably a pretty boring story!


----------



## Tom the pig 8

Hmmmm, I was going to add a couple of pics but I guess I don't know how. How do I get the URL for an image?


----------



## sbell

Hello! I joined Dimensions in 2007 and I follow it pretty regularly. So maybe it's time for my first post ?
Name: Steve
Age: 59
6'1" 190 lb.
Location: Ventura County, California.
Marital status: Divorced
Orientation: FA with a special affection for SSBBWs. I have been aware I am an FA since age 4. Conflicted about it until age 30 or so. Happily out of the closet since the mid-80's.
I was marginally involved in NAAFA back in the 80's. I remember meeting Conrad and I have always had enormous respect for him. I also met Bill Fabrey, Russell and Peggy Williams, Lynn McAfee, and Neil and Paula Dachis, among many others. Wonderful people all.
In a small way, I may have indirectly contributed to the name "Dimensions." I remember publishing a humorous item in the FA-SIG (issue 4 maybe?) about how the jigglosity of SSBBWs is a window to the fourth dimension. A few months later, Conrad and Ruby changed the name of the magazine to Dimensions. (Conrad, if I have this completely wrong, please don't disabuse me of my fantasy!)
I'll try not to wait 7 years for my second post! 

View attachment SB_MG_5090_Web.jpg


----------



## Saisha

Tom the pig 8 said:


> Hmmmm, I was going to add a couple of pics but I guess I don't know how. How do I get the URL for an image?



First off, hi 

It depends on where you have the photo stored at. If it is on your computer, click on the paperclip icon and then under Upload File From Your Computer, click on Browse, find your photo, click Upload to upload it. Once it is uploaded, you will see it listed under Current Attachments (under Upload File From A URL - which you shouldn't use as it links it to the other site it is located on and takes up a lot of server resources). Close the Attachment window and where ever in your post you want the photo - wherever your cursor is at, when you click on the paperclip icon again, it will say Manage Attachments (it should show the file name of the photo you just uploaded). Click on the photo name and it will automatically insert it into the post. You can double-check to see how it looks by hitting Preview Post below the text box that your message post is in.

If you have it stored say at Photobucket, when you find the picture you want to add, there should be a list on the right saying Links To Share This Photo - click on the Direct link (it will automatically be copied for you) then where ever you want it in your post here, click on the little icon with the mountains in it (under the left facing arrow) and do a Ctrl V (if on a PC) or a right-click with your mouse and click paste and the URL will appear there. Click OK and the coding will appear in the message.

Hope this is clear as mud - it's really not that hard. Just use the Preview Post and practice a bit so it will look like you want.

Didn't mean to add the dog picture (had to walk myself through it) but will leave it if that's o.k.


----------



## Tom the pig 8

Saisha said:


> First off, hi
> 
> It depends on where you have the photo stored at. If it is on your computer, click on the paperclip icon and then under Upload File From Your Computer, click on Browse, find your photo, click Upload to upload it. Once it is uploaded, you will see it listed under Current Attachments (under Upload File From A URL - which you shouldn't use as it links it to the other site it is located on and takes up a lot of server resources). Close the Attachment window and where ever in your post you want the photo - wherever your cursor is at, when you click on the paperclip icon again, it will say Manage Attachments (it should show the file name of the photo you just uploaded). Click on the photo name and it will automatically insert it into the post. You can double-check to see how it looks by hitting Preview Post below the text box that your message post is in.
> 
> If you have it stored say at Photobucket, when you find the picture you want to add, there should be a list on the right saying Links To Share This Photo - click on the Direct link (it will automatically be copied for you) then where ever you want it in your post here, click on the little icon with the mountains in it (under the left facing arrow) and do a Ctrl V (if on a PC) or a right-click with your mouse and click paste and the URL will appear there. Click OK and the coding will appear in the message.
> 
> Hope this is clear as mud - it's really not that hard. Just use the Preview Post and practice a bit so it will look like you want.
> 
> Didn't mean to add the dog picture (had to walk myself through it) but will leave it if that's o.k.



Thanks for trying... I am sooo thick with the modern technology. Maybe I'll figure it out


----------



## Tom the pig 8

Saisha said:


> First off, hi
> 
> It depends on where you have the photo stored at. If it is on your computer, click on the paperclip icon and then under Upload File From Your Computer, click on Browse, find your photo, click Upload to upload it. Once it is uploaded, you will see it listed under Current Attachments (under Upload File From A URL - which you shouldn't use as it links it to the other site it is located on and takes up a lot of server resources). Close the Attachment window and where ever in your post you want the photo - wherever your cursor is at, when you click on the paperclip icon again, it will say Manage Attachments (it should show the file name of the photo you just uploaded). Click on the photo name and it will automatically insert it into the post. You can double-check to see how it looks by hitting Preview Post below the text box that your message post is in.
> 
> If you have it stored say at Photobucket, when you find the picture you want to add, there should be a list on the right saying Links To Share This Photo - click on the Direct link (it will automatically be copied for you) then where ever you want it in your post here, click on the little icon with the mountains in it (under the left facing arrow) and do a Ctrl V (if on a PC) or a right-click with your mouse and click paste and the URL will appear there. Click OK and the coding will appear in the message.
> 
> Hope this is clear as mud - it's really not that hard. Just use the Preview Post and practice a bit so it will look like you want.
> 
> Didn't mean to add the dog picture (had to walk myself through it) but will leave it if that's o.k.



Thanks for trying... I am sooo thick with the modern technology. Maybe I'll figure it out 

View attachment IMG_0441 (800x600).jpg


View attachment IMG_0444 (800x600).jpg


----------



## Tom the pig 8

Holy crap.... I did it


----------



## KHayes666

GlossedOutLips said:


> There we go, that worked. i think :blink:



Such delightful lips, they'll get you some tips.


----------



## RabbitScorpion

KimmyCrush said:


> Hey y'all! I'm Kimmy Crush! New to the forum and of course just saying hi!!
> Name: Kimmy
> Age: 21 and counting
> Location:Columbia, SC
> Profession: Customer care / model
> Music:Everything
> Likes: Having fun , eating, swimming
> Dislikes:boring things
> About me: I'm funny, smart, kinda cute, kind of a dork
> :



Whaddaya mean "kinda" cute? 

(Sadly, I was born decades too early - but welcome aboard!)


----------



## zonaloiseau

Hi! I am new to Dimensions as an account, but I have visited for a while until I got the courage to sign up!
My name is Zoey, I'm a college student and I am nuts about big handsome men! I am a major female fat admirer and feeder, and I am in a relationship. My boyfriend is not a feeder or gainer, but he is quite a big guy. I do think (hope) he has put on weight since we have been together.

I hope to write some BHM/FFA fiction, but I am about to get busy with school. Other than that, I am just enjoying reading some great weight gain lit and BHM/FFA lit written by some talented members.


----------



## louisaml

My names Lou or Lou Lou. I am not a newbie, but back from a rather long hiatus. Dimensions is a great place to be yourself, and its the safest place on the internet. Welcome everyone and please enjoy yourself.


----------



## WibbyDoo

Hello!

I am KIND of new here. I have been lurking here for YEARS, but am now ready to dive in!

A pleasure to meet you .

I am hoping to make new friends here, forge new relationships, and generally just have fun with a community of awesome people!

Cheers!


----------



## TFats

I'm new here and have registered because I want to be a part of a fat positive community, but most of the places i've tried die out pretty quickly or no one there chats.

Age:26
gender: male
Location:New England
size: fat, at 330 lbs
relationship: engaged to a wonderful and chubby woman.

likes: fat positive places, video games (into mario kart 8 at the moment) cartoons (gravity falls second season just started!) sci-fi fantasy stories, writing, comedies and other things.

dislikes: a bunch of things i'll rant about sometimes, but not too much. i try to understand when it starts being annoying and stop beforehand.


----------



## FionaForemost

I've been a dims member off and on over the years, more active at some times than others. Just waving hello and getting the intro post out there so the flag at the top stops telling me I should do so.


----------



## zygomorphic

Hello. New here. Just checking out the community. Getting the first post out of the way. 

Name: Mike
Age: 23
Location: TN
Profession: Student
Likes: Audiobooks, podcasts, poetry, all plant life
About: I'm pensive, anxious, and not very outgoing. New to this whole scene, but I would definitely consider myself to be a FA. A friend recommended this place to me a few weeks ago, and I had never heard of it before. I like what I see so far.


----------



## Tad

Welcome new peeps! Dive on in....if in doubt, some of the 'game' type threads in the lounge are a great way to get familiar with some of the characters around here, and to make your name more familiar to others


----------



## Tara Bombshell

Stop in and say hello!


----------



## CurvyLolita

Name: Lolita
Age: 36
Location: Pennsylvania 
Profession: Healthcare
Music: Everything except extreme metal and not a lot of rap. Fave band is U2
Likes: makeup, reading, quiet nights at home, dogs, chocolate
Dislikes: Clubbing, drugs, rude people 
About Me: 36 yr old BBW, shy, having a hard time believing men can be attracted to fat girls. So much so that I stayed a virgin until last year. I weigh 270 now and not happy with it. High weight was 320. Kind of in awe of the people here. Maybe you can help me improve my attitude about myself.

Not sure if attached a pic correctly. Sorry


----------



## Tad

Hi Lolita -- your picture worked fine  And welcome, and so sorry that you had so much self-doubt for so long  I do hope that Dimensions helps you feel better about yourself. 

Do be warned that some people here can be a bit, ummm, _enthusiastic _about their preference for larger bodies, which can be a bit of a shock when you are still just coming to grips with the concept. There are lots of great people here, but if you get any replies or private messages that go beyond your comfort zone, feel free to ignore them, tell them to back off, or if they really go over the line report it to a mod. (or just talk it over with one of the women who have a lot of posts here, they'll probably know the cast of characters well).

I don't mean to scare you with that last paragraph--there is a lot of good here! 

With your just coming to know about this whole scene, you might want to go say 'hi' on the BBW board (which is a more protected board, with very little male activity), and read through a lot of the threads on there. For just generally getting to know people here it can be great to hang out in the lounge and play some of the games. If you are having a hard time believing FA exist, you could go look on the FA/FFA board, where you'll find that FA exist, and can have their own issues..... basically, poke around, find what works for you, and enjoy yourself


----------



## CurvyLolita

Thanks for the post! I will definitely check out those forums. And will have to google what some of these initials stand for. I got BBW and FA.... The rest is a mystery for now cuz I'm off to work. And lol....no, you didn't scare me.


----------



## Tad

For reference:

BBW = big beautiful woman, more generally used for all larger women
SSBBW = super-sized BBW. The dividing line is vague, but in very rough terms if you can find much to wear in physical stores, you probably are not an SSBBW (you are not, from what you said about your size)

BHM = big handsome man, more generally used for all larger men
SSBHM = super-sized BHM, not used as often as SSBBW for whatever reason, but same idea, a larger size of big

FA = fat admirer, someone attracted to larger people. Can be used generally to mean someone of any gender and orientation, but sometimes more specifically refers to straight men.
FFA = female fat admirer. (but nobody tends to use MFA, go figure)
chubby chaser = the term apparently came out of the gay male community, but it sometimes gets used more broadly with roughly the same meaning as FA

I hope that everything is now as clear as mud, lol.


----------



## CurvyLolita

Got it! Thanks! Yes I think I am BBW then. Still shop at stores but I am usually having a fit about lack of selection. Are you a moderator?


----------



## poecraft

Name: Mark
Age: 26
Location: United Kingdom 
Profession: Unemployed due to depression and anxiety
Music: Tom Waits,, Nick Cave
Likes: Horror movies, all animals
Dislikes: anyone who thinks their opinion is worth more than anyone elses
About Me: i am a tattooed large guy currently at 380lbs and love chatting and meeting like minded people 

View attachment 1240152_10202283405270977_1589957034_n.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome to the site, Mark. 

I'm digging your music 'likes'. There are a few threads here and there about what we're all loving currently etc.

The Music Thread in the BHM/FFA board is one.





poecraft said:


> Name: Mark
> Age: 26
> Location: United Kingdom
> Profession: Unemployed due to depression and anxiety
> Music: Tom Waits,, Nick Cave
> Likes: Horror movies, all animals
> Dislikes: anyone who thinks their opinion is worth more than anyone elses
> About Me: i am a tattooed large guy currently at 380lbs and love chatting and meeting like minded people


----------



## Ohio Lady

Name: Betty 
Age: 53
Location: Ohio, USA
Likes: Going for drives, Going to the Lake for a day
Dislikes: someone putting someone down no matter what. 

About me: I love to meet new people and chat  Over 400 pounds, enjoy being around family and friends.


----------



## lovelysecreSSBBBW

Hello everyone! 

Name: Kim
Age: 45
Weight:450
Height: 5'3
Location: Illinois
Profession: Disabled due to weight, depression :blush:
Music: Most kinds, different genres
Movies: action, cartoons, some horror

Intro: I am a single black, SSBBW from Illinois. I have never been married and I have one 16 yr old son. I used to read DM years ago...I recently found this online mag through links on Love Your Peaches...I think that is where I found it...lol! I hope to make some new friends who aren't judgmental about my size. I also hope I am posting in the correct place. I have never been on a forum. I am not sure where or how to post a picture...:doh: I cant upload a pic...files too big. Any suggestion on how to make them smaller?


----------



## Dromond

You need some sort of image editor to resize the picture. The application that comes with Windows, Paint, is not good for that. Luckily there are plenty of free image editors on the Internet and some are very easy to use.


----------



## 300PlusILove

Name: Tony
Age: 28
Location: Texas
Profession: Warehouse Worker
Music: I like All kinds of music if its catchy. Im mostly into 90,s R&B{Hi-5 I love}
Likes: Online Video gaming , Anime , Good times an laughs with friends, Ask me
Dislikes: Arrogant individuals, Rude and disrespectful people , People that judge you without logical cause. 

About Me: I'm one of those guys that like to keep the laughs rolling and be that friend that really cares. I signed up here because I know sometimes its hard to meet the bigger community in public (especially my type of ssbbw) and due to me preparing to move it would be nice to know wherever I decide to go I may have a good friend or two already there. 

View attachment Artist All Day.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome to the site, new peoples!


----------



## culliver34

Hi, my name is Ross and I am male, white 34 years old. looking forward to getting to know new people.


----------



## littlemissfats

Hello! I'm Fats  I just wanted to introduce myself. I'm 29 and a web model (imagine that ANOTHER web model!!!). I'm fairly new to the scene but I know a lot of the girls here and I'm completely obsessed with the fat community... especially the women I meet. They're the gigantic apples of my eye <3 attached is just a pic of my silly little face  

View attachment IMG_9987.jpg


----------



## GoddessAva

I have gone by many names, and you may have seen my photos around but I rarely run into my fans. I would love that to change! I am very nice and like to chat (normally, sorry not sexy chat) with people who are like minded. 

About me... Been a true foodee and lazy lover since I was age 2! I love to eat, cook and appreciate my size. I am very sensual and romantic... AND YES SINGLE! I don't post on forums when I'm taken so that's why you haven't seen me much before. But I look forward to meeting new friends... and who knows... maybe Mr. Right?? 

View attachment bw.jpg


----------



## Ohio Lady

I would also like to welcome all new people to this site.


----------



## bbwsrule

GoddessAva said:


> I have gone by many names, and you may have seen my photos around but I rarely run into my fans. I would love that to change! I am very nice and like to chat (normally, sorry not sexy chat) with people who are like minded.
> 
> About me... Been a true foodee and lazy lover since I was age 2! I love to eat, cook and appreciate my size. I am very sensual and romantic... AND YES SINGLE! I don't post on forums when I'm taken so that's why you haven't seen me much before. But I look forward to meeting new friends... and who knows... maybe Mr. Right??



You are very beautiful! Judging from the pics on your site you do indeed love to eat, and I love where it has ended up...


----------



## danielson123

Hi. I'm back. Not that I really went anywhere to begin with. I'm not really sure what to say, but "Hey". I've been through a lot of stuff in the last year, but I think I'm still about the same. Still at my same job, but I've added some night school to work towards an accounting degree. I pretty much stopped posting because I'm without a computer, but I find now while doing this that posting from my phone isn't so bad. Really missed the community here and I look forward to reconnecting with old buddies and meeting some of the new people.


----------



## inthesun_ifeelasone

Hey guys, I'm Jessica.
I'm a 21 year old fat chick from Seattle.
I love music, good people, good food, nature, the ocean, tattoos, piercings, intelligent fucking people, swearing like a fucking sailor, vaping, and just having a good time. I work graveyard shift at the hospital, so you could say I'm a bit of a nightowl (or vampire, whichever you prefer).
I listen to all types of music besides country, but my favorites are classic rock, alternative, and hip hop. 
I have a past and I have a future, but I'm doing my best to stay in the now. 

I'd love to talk to some new friendly faces, especially local ones. PM me!


----------



## x0emnem0x

inthesun_ifeelasone said:


> Hey guys, I'm Jessica.
> I'm a 21 year old fat chick from Seattle.
> I love music, good people, good food, nature, the ocean, tattoos, piercings, intelligent fucking people, swearing like a fucking sailor, vaping, and just having a good time. I work graveyard shift at the hospital, so you could say I'm a bit of a nightowl (or vampire, whichever you prefer).
> I listen to all types of music besides country, but my favorites are classic rock, alternative, and hip hop.
> I have a past and I have a future, but I'm doing my best to stay in the now.
> 
> I'd love to talk to some new friendly faces, especially local ones. PM me!



You're my kinda people. And I don't deal with many people. Welcome! :batting:


----------



## Oona

Welcome, Newblets! Enjoy the ride!


----------



## inthesun_ifeelasone

x0emnem0x said:


> You're my kinda people. And I don't deal with many people. Welcome! :batting:



Thank you!


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Hey everyone! My name is Keri. I've always been a big girl and I've always struggled with this. I'm in the process of learning to love and accept myself as is. I thought joining a group like this would be an awesome step in the right direction. From looking through the site, there are so many positive sources! I'm looking forward to getting to know you guys!
so here are some basics: (I stole these questions from previous posts here)

Name: Keri
Age: 34
Location: IL
Profession: Licensed Massage Therapist and Customer Service Rep
Music: I like everything. (Well, except for Rap and that screamy metal stuff). I love 90's pop and Country. Some of my current favs are Jason Mraz, Colbie Caillat Celine Dion, One Direction, Backstreet Boys, And I'm a little obsessed with the music from the show Nashville! 
Likes: Movies, hanging out with friends, eating out at restaurants, Fall weather- the cool crisp air, the changing leaves, the rain. 
Dislikes: mushrooms, mean people 

View attachment pics 3-18-11 014.JPG


View attachment Snapshot_20140412_25.JPG


----------



## Micara

FluffyButterfly80 said:


> Hey everyone! My name is Keri. I've always been a big girl and I've always struggled with this. I'm in the process of learning to love and accept myself as is. I thought joining a group like this would be an awesome step in the right direction. From looking through the site, there are so many positive sources! I'm looking forward to getting to know you guys!
> so here are some basics: (I stole these questions from previous posts here)
> 
> Name: Keri
> Age: 34
> Location: IL
> Profession: Licensed Massage Therapist and Customer Service Rep
> Music: I like everything. (Well, except for Rap and that screamy metal stuff). I love 90's pop and Country. Some of my current favs are Jason Mraz, Colbie Caillat Celine Dion, One Direction, Backstreet Boys, And I'm a little obsessed with the music from the show Nashville!
> Likes: Movies, hanging out with friends, eating out at restaurants, Fall weather- the cool crisp air, the changing leaves, the rain.
> Dislikes: mushrooms, mean people



Hi neighbor!! I am from Springfield too! Welcome!!!


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Micara said:


> Hi neighbor!! I am from Springfield too! Welcome!!!


haha Hey Neighbor!!!  I just moved back here a couple of weeks ago. I was living in Phoenix for 2 years prior, then Rhode Island the 4 years before that!


----------



## supersizebbw

Name: JJ
Age: 34
Weight:350+ lbs
Height: 5'1
Location: East Africa
Music: I like pretty much everything, love me some Coldplay.

Likes: I like travelling...being to places I've never been before. Hanging out with friends.

Dislikes: Dishonesty and douchebags. 

About me: I can be a little awkward at first, not really good at breaking the ice, but once I get to know someone better I'm an open book


----------



## PinkApple

I'm new to this forum thing so I don't really know what to do but...

Name: Cathy/Cat
Age: 29
Location: Northwest GA (where no one else seems to be located)
Profession: Student
Music: Mostly Pop & R&B; some Soul, Rap & Rock
Likes: Singing, Music, Creativity, DIY/Home Decor, Reading, Animals
Dislikes: Negative/depressing people, stupid drivers, ignorance, & racism

Pic is of me and my mom. 

View attachment IMG_20140930_143909_499.jpg


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

PinkApple said:


> I'm new to this forum thing so I don't really know what to do but...
> 
> Name: Cathy/Cat
> Age: 29
> Location: Northwest GA (where no one else seems to be located)
> Profession: Student
> Music: Mostly Pop & R&B; some Soul, Rap & Rock
> Likes: Singing, Music, Creativity, DIY/Home Decor, Reading, Animals
> Dislikes: Negative/depressing people, stupid drivers, ignorance, & racism
> 
> Pic is of me and my mom.



Welcome!!!! I'm new too.. only been on here about a week. We'll get the hang of it!


----------



## PinkApple

Yes we will. Thanks.


----------



## mikey803

I've been on here for awhile, but never really introduced myself. Here is a little bit about me...

Name: Mike
Age: 44
Location: Melbourne Florida
Profession: General Manager/IT Specialist
Music: Mostly Pop & R&B; 70s & 80s music, Christian 
Likes: Music, Creativity, Reading, Animals, Gadgets
Dislikes: Negative/depressing people, stupid drivers, ignorance, & racism


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

mikey803 said:


> I've been on here for awhile, but never really introduced myself. Here is a little bit about me...
> 
> Name: Mike
> Age: 44
> Location: Melbourne Florida
> Profession: General Manager/IT Specialist
> Music: Mostly Pop & R&B; 70s & 80s music, Christian
> Likes: Music, Creativity, Reading, Animals, Gadgets
> Dislikes: Negative/depressing people, stupid drivers, ignorance, & racism



Welcome Mikey!


----------



## McStephanton

*Hello everyone - I just joined yesterday *

Name: Stephanie
Age: 25
Location: London, UK
Profession: Medical Secretary
Music: Everything except heavy metal/folk and most rock
Likes: Ponies
Dislikes: Phonies. (LOL)


----------



## Saisha

Welcome all the new peeps


----------



## landshark

Welcome aboard, Ghosteater.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

McStephanton said:


> *Hello everyone - I just joined yesterday *
> 
> Name: Stephanie
> Age: 25
> Location: London, UK
> Profession: Medical Secretary
> Music: Everything except heavy metal/folk and most rock
> Likes: Ponies
> Dislikes: Phonies. (LOL)





GhostEater said:


> *Name*: N/A
> *Age*: 28
> *Location*: Utah, USA
> *Profession*: Security
> *Music*: [Insert adjective here] Rock, Chiptunes, Whatever Tom Waits stuff is, Also, when rap's good it's great
> *Likes*: Movies, Video Games, Nerd Stuff, Cooking, Philosophizing, Writing, Learning, TV Shows, MST3K, Anime, Cartoons I'm too old for
> *Dislikes*: Unwillingness to talk about stupid stuff, Politics, Socializing in a group setting, Being advertised to
> *About me*: Learning Information Technology at a Trade School so I can learn how to program my own games and such, cause I find that sort of thing fun.



Welcome to you both!!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Welcome to the world of Dims, newbies!


----------



## johnny236

Greetings good peoples!
40 y/o guy from Chicago
Profession: photographer
Music: A little bit of everything!

Used to pop in the Dim chat a lot... been away, and now I'm back! Hurrah!

Oh right... here's a pic! 

View attachment Dec_17_2008-015b_sml.jpg


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

johnny236 said:


> Greetings good peoples!
> 40 y/o guy from Chicago
> Profession: photographer
> Music: A little bit of everything!
> 
> Used to pop in the Dim chat a lot... been away, and now I'm back! Hurrah!
> 
> Oh right... here's a pic!



Yay! Another Illinois neighbor! Welcome.


----------



## johnny236

FluffyButterfly80 said:


> Yay! Another Illinois neighbor! Welcome.



Thankya neighbour!  I will attempt to be a productive member of society! lol


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

johnny236 said:


> Thankya neighbour!  I will attempt to be a productive member of society! lol



 I've been trying to do the same thing! I've only been here for a few weeks. I'm enjoying it very much so far. I'm sure you will too! I'm a little bummed there is no chat anymore though!


----------



## johnny236

FluffyButterfly80 said:


> I've been trying to do the same thing! I've only been here for a few weeks. I'm enjoying it very much so far. I'm sure you will too! I'm a little bummed there is no chat anymore though!



Agreed... I was a off/on chat regular for years! Never really ventured into the forums back then... but now that's what we've got, so I'm using it!  yeeeeeha!


----------



## Milkshake_Belly

Hello everyone!
Name: Spencer
Age: 20
Location: B.C. Canada
Music: Everything but whiny country songs, death metal, and grandstanding hip hop artists (Kanye West)
Likes: Cartoons, Video games, Long car rides, Assorted food, and Hiking
Dislikes: Rude people, Blue cheese, Cat hair all over the house :doh:
About me: I've been hanging around dimensions for around six years now, but I never had the guts to sign up. I became ill earlier this year and dropped below 120 pounds. Being 6'0 the doctor told me I needed to gain weight, so I figured it was a good time to join haha :eat1:


----------



## x0emnem0x

Lol! What better way to join. Fatten up and join the club.  Welcome!


----------



## balletguy

Welcome to the club new people


----------



## shadowedmorning

Okay, so this is a pretty huge leap of faith for me, but everyone else did it. 

*Age*: 30
*Location*: Southeast US
*Profession*: Stay-at-home-Mom, web content writer
*Music*: Honestly, pretty much anything, but I'm most often drawn to pop (prefer the more folksy stuff, but I like listening to mainstream radio), rock, and alternative. To give you an idea, the last few songs that played on my Pandora were from Cage the Elephant, Mastodon, Muse, and Of Monsters & Men.
*Likes*: video games, writing, reading, some TV, some movies, twitter/tumblr, geek stuff in general
*Dislikes*: being forced to socialize with people I don't know well, discussing politics and religion, most confrontation, entitlement
*About me*: Idk, I'm in a weird place in my life right now. I'm a complete nerd. I have the most adorable kids on the planet. Get me in voice chat with my gaming buddies and there are times I could make a sailor blush, but most of the time I try to be sweet and polite. lol


----------



## x0emnem0x

Welcome!


----------



## Tad

Welcome Shadowed! Yay for more nerds


----------



## shadowedmorning

Thank you!


----------



## spookytwigg

Yep nerds are super welcome.


----------



## shadowedmorning

_I just wanted to say that I'm a nerd, and I'm here tonight to stand up for the rights of other nerds._


----------



## landshark

Welcome aboard, shadow. I read a few of your posts and think you are in the right place. I hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## shadowedmorning

Thank you! So far, I am!


----------



## eloh

I had a wls surgery done by one of the best doctors in the field and have had nothing but trouble with it. I wouldnt advise anybody to get one done unless it is an ABSOLUTE emergency. The particular procedure was also one of the least invasive of them all.


----------



## eloh

Fatlady580 said:


> Hi everyone... I'm new to Dimensions and have enjoyed reading though the threads so far. 34, Oklahoma. Anything else you want to know, just ask.
> I'm especially interested in hearing from anyone who's had any negative issues with WLS. My doctor is really pushing me to have it and I've always been against it until now and I'm trying to keep an open mind although I'd like to make the best informed decision with as much information as possible.


I had a wls surgery done by one of the best doctors in the field and have had nothing but trouble with it. I wouldnt advise anybody to get one done unless it is an ABSOLUTE emergency. The particular procedure was also one of the least invasive of them all. P.S. you look lovely in the picture


----------



## countergirl

Hi all. I'm Nikki, a 21 year old elementary ed student in my last year of school. I've been steadily gaining weight over the last two years, and I'm so happy to meet people who are so nice, welcoming, and who share interests that I wasn't aware anyone else had!


----------



## shadowedmorning

Hi, Nikki, welcome.


----------



## Adonis

Hey all!

Today is a rather momentous day for me. I am 23 years old and married to the woman of my dreams. I have loved larger women since as far back as I can remember (I sense I am in good company hehe) and have actually lurked these forums since I was about 13! Im am .proud to take a more active role in a community that has, in many ways, made me who I am today.

My life has been a coming-of-age journey of sorts. I used to hate myself for my preferences until a much later age. In my short time on God's beautiful earth I managed to earn my wings as a Paratrooper (by getting thrown out of planes), gain experience as a soldier in war (by getting shot at) and marry the woman of my dreams (i'll admit that that was because of my charms).

Again I am more indebted to this community and its beautiful people than most will realize.

Thank you men and women of Dimensions.


----------



## 300PlusILove

Shadow im a big gamer so tell me are you into dota2?


----------



## shadowedmorning

I haven't played dota2, I stumbled into league first, but I probably would like it.


----------



## BettyDreadfulBBW

Hey everyone I just joined a few days ago!

Name: Betty Dreadful
Age: 21
Location: Originally from Boston, currently living in my RV traveling the country so I'm everywhere! (at the moment I'm in a walmart parking lot in Delaware..)
Profession: BBW Web Model
Music: Cancerslug, punk, lil metal, lil funk, some opera, whole lotta everything
Likes: knitting and crochet, public nudity, cute clothes, my dog, youtubers (I'm obsessed), cancerslug, traveling 
Dislikes: greed, entitlement, haters, racists, cilantro
About me: Singer songwriter, fulltime RVer, I've got a cute dog he's a dachshund pit bull, I play several instruments but my fave is ukulele, I like dressing up in costumes. I'm witty, quick to the point, and I suffer no fools.
picture:


----------



## landshark

BettyDreadfulBBW said:


> Hey everyone I just joined a few days ago!
> 
> Name: Betty Dreadful
> Age: 21
> Location: Originally from Boston, currently living in my RV traveling the country so I'm everywhere! (at the moment I'm in a walmart parking lot in Delaware..)
> Profession: BBW Web Model
> Music: Cancerslug, punk, lil metal, lil funk, some opera, whole lotta everything
> Likes: knitting and crochet, public nudity, cute clothes, my dog, youtubers (I'm obsessed), cancerslug, traveling
> Dislikes: greed, entitlement, haters, racists, cilantro
> About me: Singer songwriter, fulltime RVer, I've got a cute dog he's a dachshund pit bull, I play several instruments but my fave is ukulele, I like dressing up in costumes. I'm witty, quick to the point, and I suffer no fools.
> picture:



You don't like cilantro? I'm not sure how well we'll be able to coexist. Nonetheless, welcome to Dims!


----------



## bejeweledlyoness

Pleased to meet everyone.

http://i.imgur.com/LGIGtAR.jpg


----------



## ATrueFA

Hi,
My name is Dave and even though there was a time when I practically lived here its been quite a few years since I have been active here. I don't see very many people here now from the days I used to hang out here so I thought it would be best to reintroduce myself.
I am 60, single, never married, no kids, non-smoker and a life-long FA. I live in Damnville, VA and hope not to live in Damnville to much longer.

Here is a very recent picture of me, hope its not to frightening:








Dave


----------



## SoVerySoft

Hi, Dave! Long time no see. Great to see you here!


----------



## ATrueFA

SoVerySoft said:


> Hi, Dave! Long time no see. Great to see you here!



Nice to see you too!

Dave


----------



## 300PlusILove

shadowedmorning said:


> I haven't played dota2, I stumbled into league first, but I probably would like it.



Have you checked link I sent you? if not here it is again

http://www.twitch.tv/directory/game/Dota 2


----------



## x0emnem0x

Welcome Betty, and nice to see you Dave!


----------



## aeris

I too am going to reintroduce myself. It's been quite a while since I've been active on this website, not that I've ever been truely active (very shy girl here), but I'm at a time in my life where I really need to reach out and meet new people. Preferably ones that are more accepting.

Anyway, you guys can just call Aeris. I'm a 25 year old girl from the east coast/Maryland area, and I unfortunately don't do anything interesting for a living, but lately I have been considering going into computer engineering. While I was in the process of upgrading my computer for gaming I discovered that messing around in computer guts is actually pretty fun (until a faulty GPU shorts out and damages the motherboard ffffffff). Sadly, my computer is still out, but I really hope I can get it up and running again in time for the WoD release. I really wanted to play the older Dragon Age games too before the new one comes out, but not sure how soon that is going to happen now. Also, in case it wasn't obvious, I mostly play video games in my spare time, lol

Well, typing on my kindle sucks, so that's all I've got for now. I don't feel comfortable posting a photo of myself on a public form, but please don't let that stop you from messaging me. I'm mostly here to make friends. I need more people to play games with!


----------



## spookytwigg

Hey Aeris, you should check out the what video game are you currently playing thread in the lounge. Always good to have more gamers on here.


----------



## LindaLicious

Hello! 34 year old single woman here. 
No kids. Two cats and a dog. 
I am a college student. I am studying to be a Medical Assistant. 
I currently weigh 300 pounds.


----------



## BigCutieJuliet

Hi! I'm new here. Hope to make some new friends and be a part of the community. ^.^ Believe it or not, I'm shy, so I figured posting one of these would be a good start.

Name: Juliet
Age: 27
Location: Gastonia, NC
Profession: Model and cam girl
Music: All kinds honestly! Rock, metal, pop, k/j-pop, techno, dance, nightcore, whatever tickles my fancy. 
Likes: Video games, MMOs, cooking, reading, sewing, trading card games (MTG etc.), D&D, good anime, Chinese food, bonfires, cats, and a million other things. 
Dislikes: Extreme temperatures, body shaming, mean people, chairs with arms...
About me: I'm just a dorky girl that likes weird things who also enjoys showing off my jiggly bits for a living. 
picture:


----------



## Extinctor100

BigCutieJuliet said:


> Hi! I'm new here. Hope to make some new friends and be a part of the community. ^.^ Believe it or not, I'm shy, so I figured posting one of these would be a good start.



Welcome, Juliet! We're a pretty rambunctious bunch around here, so hopefully you will feel comfortable diving right in! It's tough being shy in a new community of people. Your Likes prompt me to mention that if you enjoy video games, MMOs, and D&D (other table-top RPGs too I assume?) then you might be interested in checking out my table-top RPG book that I'll be releasing into publication in the next month or so... the "million other things" sound interesting too! 

Also a big welcome to all the other newbies! I'm Todd... after all this time I should probably re-introduce myself.

Name: Todd
Age: 29
Location: North of Chicago, IL
Profession: Writer
Music: My musical tastes include everything from thrash metal to gangsta rap to classic opera to jazz to progressive. Right now listening to a lot of trance and old-school rap music!
Likes: Honesty. Snow! Thunderstorms. Dinosaurs. Martial Arts. Honest dinosaurs doing martial arts in a snow thunderstorm  ... I'm an avid reader... I love books of all kinds, but especially science fiction and fantasy. I just love life and people in general. Having a heart-to-heart with someone is probably the best-spent and most fulfilling time I feel I could spend.
Dislikes: Illogical, irrational arguments. People who have their walls up all the time. The annoying way the top and bottom halves of a sandwich slide apart if the tomato and meat are layered together... gah! :doh:
About me: I'm that guy... you know, the one who chats it up with people in line at the grocery store, who end up still good friends years later? Yup that's me. Life is a team sport!!! I firmly believe it's okay to wake up each morning and go "this could be the best day of my life" and be ready for anything!


----------



## ssbbw_lovers

Welcome to the new members


----------



## x0emnem0x

Welcome gorgeous ladies! And welcome back Todd.


----------



## CurioBBW

Hey y'all I'm Curio!

31, fat, camgirl and webmodel. I love to sing, write, act, and cook. Avid animal lover. Happy to be here!


----------



## shadowedmorning

Welcome, new faces!


----------



## LunaLoo

Hello,im new here.
Im big and gorgeous 
Joking : ) 
I am big,single,funny,communicative girl with a lot of optimistic look on the world. :blush:
Im glad to meet u :wubu:


----------



## Max_

Hello everyone.
Name: Max
Location: California
Profession: Retired
Music: Classical and The Beatles
Likes and Interests: Art, writing, sculpting, cooking, cake decorating, book collecting, (Honoré de Balzac is one of my favorite writers) coin collecting, Wacky Packages, being online, photography, history, old Cadillacs, and Populuxe.
About me: Straight, never been married, I have no children and I do not own any pets. I'm Irish and Sicilian, 5' 11"-6'0" tall. 

View attachment u7.jpg


----------



## Max_

Picture of me... 

View attachment use.jpg


----------



## Tad

Welcome Linda, Juliet, Max, Luna, Dave, Curio (and anyone else I missed). I hope you all find lots here to amuse, entertain, and engage you, and I hope we'll see more posts from you all!


----------



## forp1940

Hello Everyone. I am new here. I was creeping around getting a feel for everything, to see if I even wanted to be a part of this forum thing. So anyway. I'm Trixie. I am a big girl. I was last weighed at 318lbs. I have never told anyone that. I was just looking for a place for people like me.


----------



## Tad

And welcome Trixie, too! I'm glad you decided to take a chance on us


----------



## Max_

Tad said:


> Welcome Linda, Juliet, Max, Luna, Dave, Curio (and anyone else I missed). I hope you all find lots here to amuse, entertain, and engage you, and I hope we'll see more posts from you all!



-Thank you Tad.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Welcome newbies! Great to have you here!


----------



## Sunshine_Fette

Hi everyone, my name is Erika from Ohio, I am a nurse and have been a webmodel for exactly one week. I have only been a part of the whole bbw community for about 6 months, but everyone is so welcoming and friendly.  I feel like I've been missing out so I'm playing catch up lol. About me-I'm an artsy/crafty/gamer girl. 
Thanks for reading


----------



## Extinctor100

Welcome everybody! So many great new people as of late! 

And welcome Erika from Ohio ... nice to see more artsy/craftsy/gamer folk introducing themselves these past months! You're in good company here!


----------



## Aust99

Welcome newbs.....


----------



## HeftyHally

Hi! 

I'm a very new member here! In fact, I'm fairly new everywhere. I have my fingers in a lot of different pies lately [I wish I meant that literally, yum!] Trying to get acquainted with everyone in the fat posi communities, making friends, starting my own website, etc.

I'm Hefty Hally!
A women in her 20's, living in Canada
BBW
Lover of all things artistic and creative
Avid baker
Addicted to social media
Loves to dance. Loves to read. Loves to smile

Come check out my tumblr and lets be friends!
http://heftyhally.tumblr.com/

View attachment 117811


View attachment 117812


View attachment 117813


----------



## BCHolly

Hi, I'm Holly, 24 from the UK.

I'm new to Dimensions, slowly trying to suss it out. 

Everyone seems really friendly so far  xxx


----------



## BigCutie Kelly

Hi, I'm Kelly from Boston. I had a profile on here before but never posted in this thread. Excited to be back on Dims  

View attachment lrg_144135_1418709002.jpg


----------



## cardigan

Back after more than a few years away, I used to go by the name Red but I thought it was time for an update.

It's nice to see so many familiar faces still here. 

My good friend in NYC also joined this evening, she goes by the name of NewYorkCardi - go say hello! 

View attachment hat.jpg


----------



## newyorkcardi

Hi there I'm New York Cardi. I've been convinced by my mate Cardigan that this is where I need to be. I'm a non-native New Yorker ( but aren't we all) and looking to make some friends in the city.


----------



## Tad

Welcome back Red/Cardigan, and welcome NYC


----------



## 300PlusILove

welcome to all


----------



## x0emnem0x

Welcome all! So happy to see so many gorgeous people. <3


----------



## mountaincutie

Hi y'all! I'm Sydney, I used to be on here a few years back but then stopped posting and moved and yada yada yada... but I'm back now!! I was on BigCuties Bonanza a couple times, debating on trying to join again :happy: 

I live in the middle of absolute nowhere, so it's not much a shock that y interests/hobbies include hunting, fishing, snowmobiles, 4wheelers, and causing trouble.
I'm a chef and a bartender for a living, I also work part time at a local butcher shop processing wild game for folks  
uhmmm I like country music mostly, but it's never a bad time if there's classic rock playing, I've got a pretty big weakness for the Stones! 

Hit me up, I'm going to be on here a lot and I'd love to get reacquainted with all y'all! 

View attachment selfie.jpeg


----------



## Valerious

Hey everyone!

I just signed up today on the forums so I'm pretty new here.

I am a girl and live in Austin, Tx and I'm 25 years old.

I enjoy art a lot, it's a fun to paint to take my mind off things.

I've been reading about gaining for awhile now. And in the last year have slowly started putting on some weight. I'm in no rush, just seeing how things go and where I may want to stop.

In the last probably 10 months or so I have gained around 25 lbs and about 2 pant sizes. My current pants are getting a bit tight and I need to decide if I want to keep going and spend the money on new clothes or stay where I am at.

Anyway, hello to everyone, glad I finally signed up!


----------



## Takeshi

been on a LONG hiatus, so I figured a re-introduction was in order:

Name: Chris
Age: 26
Ethnicity: 1/2 Japanese, 1/2 white
Location: Tennessee
Occupation: sushi chef
Hobbies: playing some video games, occasional working outs, and working...a lot!
Likes: music, friends, dogs, warm hugs, and plenty of conversations
Dislikes: drama...then again who doesn't?
View attachment 20141230_112432.jpg


----------



## Inhibited

Hey all, thought i would reintroduce myself as i have logged on since 3 February 2013.
I'm 42 from Sydney Australia.


----------



## MsHuntress

Hi everyone! I'm new to this site so I thought I'd introduce myself. I'm a straight, single 41 year old curvaceously voluptuous woman with a weakness for men who love food, love to eat A LOT, and possibly love to grow (but not necessarily). I tend to have a dominant, intense, and independent personality type, but I'm not into any kind of "hard-core" type of thing. I am more of a feedress than an FFA -- I have an attraction to pretty much all male body types, but the athletic-ish type who has started to let himself go? Growing a soft round gorged belly, maybe just for me? Very hot!!! Although I am currently full-figured, I am also athletically inclined and love martial arts. I am NOT into being fed myself, I don't refer to myself as a BBW (even though I'd "qualify"), and I'm not into any kind of mutual gaining type scenario.

A friend of mine suggested this site for its FFA/BHM stories, which so far have been extremely sexy, and very inspiring! I love to write and I have a feedist-themed Tumblr blog that I *think* I listed in my profile. Also, I'm an artist (various media), an RMT, and I'm into a lot of other things that keep me pretty busy! Hopefully not too busy though, I'd love to start sharing some of my longer stories on here sometime soon!

Sorry, I guess that's a lot for an introduction! Hopefully it's not too much, but what can I say? I love doing things to excess, and I often get carried away. "Excessiveness" is just wayyy too much fun!!!


----------



## Tad

Welcome back Takeshi and Inhibited -- I hope life has been treating you decently.


Welcome Valerius and MsHuntress, I hope you find lots to enjoy here .


----------



## scarlet

Hello, i'm new to the site. I'm a 33yr old female from New York. Looking to meet new people.


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome new peoples!

Check out the threads and jump on in.


----------



## stampy

Hi. I'm glad to have found this forum and a place to talk to other like minded people. I am on the super sized end of the spectrum and think lots of times larger fat people get overlooked even by well meaning size acceptance advocates, not to mention clothing manufacturers! I'm 33, a stay at home single (cat) mom/crazy cat lady and love making things, especially jewelry and carving stamps. I am on disability but am working on a blog and learning about web design. I hope to make some friends and share in a community of fat people and their supporters. Thanks. :eat2:


----------



## Gspoon

Name: Grady
Age: 25
Location: San Diego, Ca
Occupation: Trader Joe's Crewmember
Likes: movies, video games, music, art, football, and many other things
I am into: BBWs and SSBBWs


I have been on Dims a long while ago, and have decided to break my hiatus . Have a good one


----------



## lockdown

hi, I've lurked this forum pretty much since I realised I was an FA/whatever in my early teens (so this is like, back to 2004/5) but I only created an account late last year after finally accepting myself a little more. I have a LOT of fantasies and I enjoy writing/drawing them (although I've never shown anyone to date and I delete stuff pretty frequently) although I'm not sure I'm actually in to gaining/feeding someone in real life. I do get off to stuffing myself silly sometimes and I fantasise a hell of a lot about stuff, particularly mutual stuffing/gaining.


----------



## Malarkey

Hello everyone! I'm back after a long break from this site. So thought i'd show my face again and reintroduce myself :blush: I'm looking forward to checking this place out again and talking with all of you! :batting:

I hope my picture isn't as obnoxious and huge in the post as it was in the preview, but if it is-i'm sorry! :batting: 

View attachment Spain and such 1320.JPG


----------



## jimmyvb

Hey everyone! Long time lurker, rarely poster here. I'm from Central Virginia and I'm always looking for new friends. I'm currently in college studying biology, and when I transfer I plan to focus on wildlife biology to be more exact.

I am kinky, and help run a couple of local groups. We do meet ups, parties, and more. Personally I am attracted to those of the bigger spectrum, but I like people who simply celebrate their own bodies and consider myself very body positive. If you are on fetlife and want to be friends there, you can find me by searching for villainofthemoon. 

I will posting about local body positive meet ups in Virginia for all people interested regardless of gender, size, etc. 

Anyhow, I hope to connect to you all and have a good time!  

View attachment IMG_1539.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

jimmyvb said:


> Hey everyone! Long time lurker, rarely poster here. I'm from Central Virginia and I'm always looking for new friends. I'm currently in college studying biology, and when I transfer I plan to focus on wildlife biology to be more exact.
> 
> I am kinky, and help run a couple of local groups. We do meet ups, parties, and more. Personally I am attracted to those of the bigger spectrum, but I like people who simply celebrate their own bodies and consider myself very body positive. If you are on fetlife and want to be friends there, you can find me by searching for villainofthemoon.
> 
> I will posting about local body positive meet ups in Virginia for all people interested regardless of gender, size, etc.
> 
> Anyhow, I hope to connect to you all and have a good time!



Heyyyyyyyyyyy, I know you!  Good to see ya around. Hope things are still going well there! I think about the friends I made every now and then and wonder how you guys are.


----------



## jimmyvb

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyy, I know you!  Good to see ya around. Hope things are still going well there! I think about the friends I made every now and then and wonder how you guys are.



HEY!!!

I am doing great actually! I hope life down under is treating you well!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

It's been absolutely wonderful!  Glad you're doing well, too. Say hello to the group for me if you see them soon and you think about it.


----------



## Madame_Cee

Greetings! I think I may have posted this already on one of the other forums, but it bears repeating. 

Name: Claire
Age: 41-ish
Occupation: Published author, university mid-level administrator, superwoman to my two Autistic sons and Asperger's husband
Location: Inland Empire of Southern California (Upland/Montclair/Ontario/Rancho Cucamonga)
In search of: Friendships, and understanding supporters of what it is to be a BBW in a 5-ft. tall package
Pet peeves: Rudeness, ingratitude, laziness, selfishness, disrespect for the dignity of others' lives
Pictures: If I did this right, you should see them below 

View attachment MC headed out of office.jpg


View attachment 2014-07-27 13.52.36.jpg


View attachment Sunglass Selfie Mommy.jpg


View attachment 20140130_102228_edited.jpg


View attachment 20140116_115851_edited.jpg


View attachment 0526131052b.jpg


View attachment IMG950929.jpg


View attachment 2014-11-04 13.50.15.png


----------



## Niezaar

Hi everyone in new to this forum in 37yr old male from South Africa , any fellow South Africans here?


----------



## Sandra

Hi my name is Sandra from Toronto, ON, 39 yrs old. Just thought I would stop by and say hi. 

View attachment instasize_2015_2 _ 48841-resized-500.jpg


----------



## lizz

Hi, Hope this text comes out purple! and hope the pic posts! I know nothing about forum posting, I'm Lizz and I'm 18 from Texas. I literally made this thing today and thought this should be my first stop. I've never heard or thought about anything like this, pretty neat. I'd really love to make friends you can message me about whatever i'm pretty nice, have a good day/night! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Tad

Welcome Lizz! Looks like you've got the posting down perfectly already


----------



## gimmecupcakes

HI!!!

I'm a 27 year old lady from Austin, Tx! I'm here to meet other people like me and to have a great time. 
I love Music, Movies, Tattoos, Netflix, Makeup, and having a great time. 


Feel free to send me a message! I love to talk :batting: 

View attachment image1.JPG


----------



## ReneeD70

Hello friends. New to Dimensions from Ohio. Looking forward to knowing you better. 

View attachment renval15.jpg


----------



## MattB

Welcome to all the new people!


----------



## Aust99

What a bunch of babes we've had joining lately!!!


----------



## jamesdevise

Hello everyone, I've been on here before but haven't posted a huge amount. Thought I'd return and say hello!


----------



## Draemer72fem

hi yall im dreamer yall but yall can call me stacey yall.. yall.


----------



## anitamelane

NAME:Melane
LOCATION:Kansas
PROFESSION:medical representative
MUSIC:rock
LIKES:selling
DISLIKES: meanness, 
ABOUT ME: i am a 25 year old bbw,


----------



## BigCutieLily

Hello,
im fairly new here. My names Lily im 23 from Tx.
Likes: eating sleeping dancing fashion 
Dislikes: fat shaming, bullies, mosquitos lol 
Just wanted to say hi and show my face 

~chubby hugs ! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Mabru

BigCutieLily said:


> Hello,
> im fairly new here. My names Lily im 23 from Tx.
> Likes: eating sleeping dancing fashion
> Dislikes: fat shaming, bullies, mosquitos lol
> Just wanted to say hi and show my face
> 
> ~chubby hugs !



Wow, which really Beauty you are!:smitten::smitten:


----------



## razzledazzle

Name: Danny
Age: 19
Location: London, UK
Profession: Student
Likes: Friendly People, Animals, Music, Gaming, Movies, Comic Books, Sleeping
Dislikes: Rude People
About Me: Well I was born in London and at the moment I'm studying to be a vet as I love animals. my reason for being on this site is to hopefully meet some nice people with the same interests as me so please don't be shy and say hi :blush: 

View attachment rsz_img_20150325_170224.jpg


----------



## Pomegranate

Hello! Since I intend on being a lurker this thread seems a nice way of saying I'm not a bot 

Name: Rhiannon
Age: 27
Location: South London (currently)
Profession: Up until yesterday I was in the veterinary world, as of next week I'm a pensions administrator... bit of a change, but I was slightly fed up of having arms that looked like a badly drawn tube map .
Likes: As an annoyingly chipper and fence sitting type of person I like everything. Nearly everything. Most things. 
Dislikes: Sometimes I have a strong dislike of commuting, but only because my options are travel at peak times or arrive at work an hour early (and as such leaving bed an hour earlier than my sleepy self likes).
About me: Prolific job hopper, prone to bouts of insomnia and being rather too fond of halva. I've only been in London a day, so what better use of my sleepless nights than trawling through a forum? Plus it's a rather nice contrast to my Facebook feed which seems to be filled with friends posting about weight loss and/or trying to convince me that I'm not actually happy being a big old fatty .


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome welcome, newbies!


----------



## Lindsey-Michelle

The fact you can't delete your own account is retarded!!!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

I'm not really entirely new, just haven't really posted much in about 5 years, but I see a lot of new faces, so, I guess I'll re-introduce myself.

I'm Justin. 31 years old, live in New Jersey. Been an FA long as I can remember. Yeah, so, hi. 

View attachment 6062977004671696406.jpeg


View attachment 15263992126985202678.jpeg


----------



## nightlove

My name is Beth, I'm 32 from north Georgia. Single, lets skip the mingling and just fuck. Message me if you'd like to know more.


----------



## Yakatori

**surrepticiously glances upward ^3 posts** 

_psst...it's 5-0._


----------



## Tad

Welcome Beth and Lindsey -- and welcome back both guns blazing!


----------



## Surlysomething

I know you!

Nice to see your face again. 



BothGunsBlazing said:


> I'm not really entirely new, just haven't really posted much in about 5 years, but I see a lot of new faces, so, I guess I'll re-introduce myself.
> 
> I'm Justin. 31 years old, live in New Jersey. Been an FA long as I can remember. Yeah, so, hi.


----------



## JolieRonde

Hello. I'm jolieRonde , 42 , from France . Happy to be here on Dim's
I like to talk and chat , hope to learn from each others and to make friends.
I like music, reading , internet and forums ,night, asian food ...
I don't like dishonest people , liars and diet :
Nice to meet everybody here 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## CherishDestinyJ

Hey everyone!!!
I am very new here. I found this forum after watching Dankii909doll' s YouTube channel  I've never been involved with a forum or a size acceptance community. I am excited to learn about the different lifestyles and subcultures. I am very open to meeting new people as well. 

My Name is: Destiny
I am 25 soon to be 26
I live in Portland, Oregon 

View attachment PSX_20150413_172145.jpg


View attachment PSX_20150412_192617.jpg


View attachment PSX_20150412_192552.jpg


----------



## CherishDestinyJ

Hey everyone!!!
I am very new here. I found this forum after watching Dankii909doll' s YouTube channel  I've never been involved with a forum or a size acceptance community. I am excited to learn about the different lifestyles and subcultures. I am very open to meeting new people as well. 

My Name is: Destiny
I am 25 soon to be 26
I live in Portland, Oregon


----------



## x0emnem0x

Lindsey-Michelle said:


> *Hey, I'm Lindsey, recently turned 35 (wahhhh) and I live in Lancashire, UK. I joined this site years ago but I haven't been active at all so thought I'd say hi and I'm open to speaking to single (not in the fat closet) men who live in the UK.*



You are gorgeous! Do not look 35.



BothGunsBlazing said:


> I'm not really entirely new, just haven't really posted much in about 5 years, but I see a lot of new faces, so, I guess I'll re-introduce myself.
> 
> I'm Justin. 31 years old, live in New Jersey. Been an FA long as I can remember. Yeah, so, hi.



Well. Damn.

Anyway - welcome everyone! Newbies and welcome backers. Awesome to have you here. No one bites unless you ask. We're all pretty nice.


----------



## ssbbwlucipearl

But if like to say hello just the same! It's been a little while! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## CurvyLolita

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I'm not really entirely new, just haven't really posted much in about 5 years, but I see a lot of new faces, so, I guess I'll re-introduce myself.
> 
> I'm Justin. 31 years old, live in New Jersey. Been an FA long as I can remember. Yeah, so, hi.



Nom nom justin


----------



## Tad

Hi and re-Hi peoples!


----------



## southerngyrl

Hello all! I'm fairly new. My friends call me Junebug. I am 30-something and from the Southern United States. My biggest like is music. I love all genres of music and especially love going out with my friends to see live bands. I hate fake people, snakes, and spiders!


----------



## MattB

Welcome to all the new folks.


----------



## ladulcevida

:smittenmg no idea this place existed ...its awesome !!!

still figuring out the how tos tho 
im yai 
from miami 
28 
pics coming soon 

omg are their chats 2 ??? (still in wow)


----------



## jdr048

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1432429476961.jpg

Hi everyone...my name is Jasmine! [emoji28]


----------



## Yakatori

If you end up doing web-modeling, that could totally be your model-name. Like you're a robot/android or something. Just an idea...


----------



## Tad

Welcome Yai, Jasmine!

Sadly, no chat room. (there used to be, years ago, but went away for reasons)


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Hi!
I have been to many BBW event and the DIM Bash but never said HI on here.
I need to find an updated picture to post but I noticed that I have been tagged on some pictures on Dimensions already! 

PS. Thanks for the great pictures SoVerySoft


----------



## Steve O

Hello. I have been lurking for a while, felt it was time to say hello. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

You're pretty cute for someone hanging upside down. 



Steve O said:


> Hello. I have been lurking for a while, felt it was time to say hello.


----------



## Luthien

Hi all!
I'm Luthien (online, real name Stephanie.)
I'm a vegetarian opera singer from Edmonton, Alberta, Canada who loves tea, travelling, and Doctor Who.
I've only recently discovered the wonderful fat positive community that is online & I look forward to lots of encouraging and engaging discussions with you all!  

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## jc2stuffed

Hi I'm jc2 or jake. I'm a bit new to this site and can't wait to hear from you all.
I'm a former radio producer but will be going into the world of social media. I'm from Ottawa and am slowly working on gaining a bit of weight. I'm a big music fan and love all genres of music. 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1439315326496.jpg


Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## balletguy

Welcome to all the new folks


----------



## lucca23v2

Yay! New faces! Welcome!


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Haven't been on here in a while! Welcome to all the new faces!!


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

I decided to join after lurking for a wee bit. I am a youngish (27) woman, though I don't know if I classify as a BBW or SSBBW at my weight, which is 300 pounds.

Let's see if I can post a picture... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Steve O

Welcome! Very lovely pics.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

FatBarbieDoll said:


> I decided to join after lurking for a wee bit. I am a youngish (27) woman, though I don't know if I classify as a BBW or SSBBW at my weight, which is 300 pounds.
> 
> 
> Welcome Barbie!


----------



## mango

*Hi Barbie,

Cute pics!!

and welcome! 

*


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

Thank you, everyone.


----------



## Elaine

Hi! I'm Elaine. I am a 35 year old SSBBW from Michigan. It's been quite a while since I was in a BBW community. I've heard about this place a few times. I figured I would join and get a bit social.  

View attachment GEDC1391small.jpg


----------



## Steve O

Welcome Elaine! I am fairly new here as well.


----------



## Tad

Welcome to Dimensions, Elaine 

And BTW, I love the user title you chose!


----------



## Elaine

Thank you Steve and Tad.


----------



## ssbbw_lovers

FatBarbieDoll said:


> Picture number 2...


Welcome here, you are gorgeous!


----------



## ssbbw_lovers

Elaine said:


> Hi! I'm Elaine. I am a 35 year old SSBBW from Michigan. It's been quite a while since I was in a BBW community. I've heard about this place a few times. I figured I would join and get a bit social.


Welcome on this site!


----------



## Jigen

FatBarbieDoll said:


> Picture number 2...



Welcome. You are surely beautiful. :bow:


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Welcome Elaine!


----------



## Elaine

Thank you!


----------



## MissVintannaBBW

Hey there, I'm Anna 

Only just signed up tonight, so I'm exploring  

View attachment 12088354_1464863650489754_4330158508190465035_n.jpg


----------



## Wave Shoppe

Name: Charles
Age: Old enough to have grey hair
Location: Yuma AZ, U.S.A.
Profession: Supervise textile cutting / Hawaiian fabric designer at Wave Shoppe - We make a lot of standard size clothing as well as plus size Hawaiian shirts and muumuus
Music: 60s through 80s stuff
Likes: Fishing and grilling outside
Dislikes: Arrogance
About me: I sort of enjoy a little solitude now and then.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Pretty ladies! Welcome welcome welcome!

Welcome to any new gents, as well.


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves

Hello Everyone,

It's been a while since I've signed in
Truthfully I just received a birthday message from the site, and thought that I would check in. I think it was a sign because Ive been feeling lonely and really needed to interact with different individuals.
I hope that the boards are still as fun and helpful as they have been in the past!
Wow so many messages I can browse.
I'm excited in a strange way..LOL


----------



## Tad

Welcome back, Curves!


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

Jigen said:


> Welcome. You are surely beautiful. :bow:



LOL! Thank you.


----------



## DavidLindsay

:smitten:
Hope everyone is having a good day  

View attachment Screen Shot 2015-10-24 at 12.42.57 PM.png


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

DavidLindsay said:


> :smitten:
> Hope everyone is having a good day



Welcome!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

MissVintannaBBW said:


> Hey there, I'm Anna
> 
> Only just signed up tonight, so I'm exploring




Your face: a combination of pixie-like innocence, curiosity, shyness, and a dash of 'come hither'. And 'The rest' of you . . .


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

DavidLindsay said:


> :smitten:
> Hope everyone is having a good day



You mean as in [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oivqGZoqj84"]'G'day G'day' ?[/ame]


----------



## Iannathedriveress

So many new gorgeous women here, welcome.


----------



## Tabitha1950

*Location: Michigan
Profession: Retired, grandmother
Music: Classical/Baroque and 60s-80s
Likes: Cooking, Watching Grandkids
Dislikes: Judgmental people
About me: I'm in my 60's and size 24. Outgoing and love talking to others who are like me.
*


----------



## D.Monic_GirlAngel

So...I am a newbie. 

Name: India, but you can call me Dee.
Age: 24
Location: Fort Worth, Texas
Profession: Student
Music: Hiphop, Jazz, RnB, avant garde classical, instrumental, rap, techno, foreign
Likes: Chinese food, books, music, massages, foot rubs...oh, I'm getting ahead of myself.
Dislikes:Stubbornness, anything that is not cooked all the way, aggressiveness
About Me: I am an goofy woman with an odd sense of humor that loves to be around similar creative people. 

View attachment dee3.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome, new peeps! 


:happy:


----------



## FatAngeline

Hey, I am new here  
My name is Angeline, I am 30 years old and from Germany. 
I am a feedee and have been gaining quite well in the past weeks. 
Maybe you want to follow my journey or even be a part of it? 
Can't wait to meet you guys  

View attachment image.jpg


View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## Bexie

Hello everyone

I'm Bexie, from Belfast Northern Ireland and some of you (hopefully!!!) may remember me as I used to be very active on here (I spelt it Bexy then).

I've missed this place and hope to become just as active once again. Looking forward to speaking to friends old and new!


----------



## Tad

Welcome back Bex! 

As a new poster --under this name--some of your early posts get held for moderator approval. Sorry about the delay in your post showing up.


----------



## Bexie

Thanks Tad, I wondered and thought it was just my laptop being an arse lol.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Welcome and welcome back! So many friendly people.


----------



## swamptoad

This is _*me*_!

_is that *you*?_


:happy:


I'm back. *glances and smiles amicably*



(reintroduction) 





Name: _Jeff_
Age: _37_
Profession: _Health Care_
Music: _Classic Rock, Decade Hits, A Bit Of All Sorts_
About Me: _I play guitar, record music, write wit, play video games (old and new) draw nature, enjoy photography, married for 2 years to Snow Angel_
From: _Louisiana_

View attachment jeff.jpg


----------



## fat-faery

Hey everyone, I am Fae 
Brand new to the website!

Name: Fae
Age: 24
Location: BC Canada
About Me: I like video games, chinese food, and a little bit of television. 

Excited to be here and meet some new people  

View attachment DSC00325.jpg


----------



## JoeDaniels1990

Hi , I'm Joe...I'm new to this forum and would like to chat to some of the FFA's. I'm defiantly a BHM and proud of it. I'm 6'0 and 350+.......feel free to drop a line. I don't bite, hard..nomnomnomnom  

View attachment IMG_20150808_181341.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150316_140645913_HDR.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Bexie said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I'm Bexie, from Belfast Northern Ireland and some of you (hopefully!!!) may remember me as I used to be very active on here (I spelt it Bexy then).
> 
> I've missed this place and hope to become just as active once again. Looking forward to speaking to friends old and new!




BEXY!!!!!!!!!! Where have you been? How is George and the baby? (probably half grown by now)



swamptoad said:


> This is _*me*_!
> 
> _is that *you*?_
> 
> 
> :happy:
> 
> 
> I'm back. *glances and smiles amicably*
> 
> 
> 
> (reintroduction)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name: _Jeff_
> Age: _37_
> Profession: _Health Care_
> Music: _Classic Rock, Decade Hits, A Bit Of All Sorts_
> About Me: _I play guitar, record music, write wit, play video games (old and new) draw nature, enjoy photography, married for 2 years to Snow Angel_
> From: _Louisiana_
> 
> View attachment 122694


It's been great seeing you on the boards again 


I'm blowing some fairy dust up in the air right now to welcome all the new people


----------



## CleverBomb

Bexie said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I'm Bexie, from Belfast Northern Ireland and some of you (hopefully!!!) may remember me as I used to be very active on here (I spelt it Bexy then).
> 
> I've missed this place and hope to become just as active once again. Looking forward to speaking to friends old and new!


Long time no see -- nice to have you back, even if I missed this post the first time 'round.


----------



## Allegati

Hello, I'm Kate. Just kinda checking things out. 

View attachment IMG_20150901_162833.jpg


----------



## Tad

Hi Kate -- welcome! 

How did you find your way to Dimensions?


----------



## TexasTeacher

Newbie here. Early 50s, grey hair, single mom, high-school teacher, politically liberal, 340 lbs., limited mobility due to car wreck, movie and design buff, music lover, inveterate reader laid back, sarcastic. Pretty much the thumbnail of me. &#128512;


----------



## Tad

Welcome. TT


----------



## TexasTeacher

Thanks, Tad! &#128512;


----------



## beefsteak

Hello all I'm new here. I'm a 31 y/o piece of juicy man candy lol from the Atlanta area


----------



## swamptoad

Welcome to the boards TexasTeacher and Allegati! :happy:


----------



## x0emnem0x

Welcome Kate and TT! Don't be shy!!


----------



## PrincessAmanda

Hi everyone. I'm brand new here and just st learning to navigate. 

Pleasure to make your acquaintance  

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Likewise. Welcome aboard! 

(From 60km SW of Windsor)


----------



## x0emnem0x

PrincessAmanda said:


> Hi everyone. I'm brand new here and just st learning to navigate.
> 
> Pleasure to make your acquaintance



Cuuuuute! Hi Amanda!


----------



## Deannie

New here. 
Location: Oregon
Occupation: Nurse/ Housewife
Interests: German Shepherds, cats, crafts,cooking... plus an intense love of geeks (I married one) 

View attachment IMG_1001.JPG


----------



## PrincessAmanda

x0emnem0x said:


> Cuuuuute! Hi Amanda!



Hiiii! Any tips for a newbie? I've never really been part of a discussion board like this?


----------



## x0emnem0x

Hi Deannie! Super gorjuss.



PrincessAmanda said:


> Hiiii! Any tips for a newbie? I've never really been part of a discussion board like this?



Not really many tips. I've been online a lot since I was a kid, lol, so this isn't weird for me. Just to start out, just be active. I always make sure to go to "New Posts" up top and see if anything piques my interest! There's A LOT of threads, and a lot of people with different lives and different stories, take some time to get to know them. I'm friends with many people on Facebook that I met here. Just look around, and post!  

A lot of people post on the more fun threads, which are under "The Lounge". Other than that, just be real, have good conversations, ask questions. Just be how you would be with any other friend.


----------



## Tad

Good advice right there ^^^^^^^

A couple of additional thoughts:

- if you are looking at the "New Posts" list it is often dominated by updates on the Paysite boards. Sorry about that, but we don't have a tool for seeing updates only on other boards. Please don't think that the attitudes on those boards reflect the rest of the site! (it does get easier to ignore those with practice, if you want to)

- As suggested, the Lounge is a great way to get to know people in a general sort of way.

- The BBW board is intended as a protected space for conversations between BBW. Not that others never post there, but it is discouraged, and the moderators will more aggressively delete posts there that go against that intent.

- Speaking of moderators, in the bottom of the blue bar on the left of each post you will find a red triangle with a line in it. Clicking on that let's you report a post. So if you see anything you think is inappropriate (spam, too explicit, whatever), feel free to report it. People reporting posts is a key part of keeping a web board community a safe space.

- Near the reporting button is a silver symbol which is supposed to look like old fashioned scales. Clicking that let's you give positive reputation to a post. You can only give out so much rep in a day, and have to rep some number of people before you can give rep to one person again, but it is a nice way to show you really liked a post. You can see any rep messages you have received by going to your user control panel ("User CP" button on the left of the medium-blue toolbar across the top of the page). I'm going to rep your question here, so you can make sure you know if you have found your rep 

- Feel free to post on any of the boards, even if they are not aimed directly at you -- just be respectful of the nature of that particular board. i.e. on the BHM/FFA board it is probably not nice to talk about how much one prefers muscular, cut, guys, but you don't have to be a BHM or FFA to enjoy some of the other conversations there.

- Some of the boards are pretty quiet, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't post there. People will still see the post and respond. So go ahead and ask a question on the health board, talk about shoe difficulties on the fashion board, etc.


----------



## BountifulBabs

Hi. I'm Babs and new here. I live in Philly and just want to say hello while I'm waiting and wishing for Spring.


----------



## x0emnem0x

BountifulBabs said:


> Hi. I'm Babs and new here. I live in Philly and just want to say hello while I'm waiting and wishing for Spring.



Helloooo beautiful! Welcome!


----------



## BountifulBabs

x0emnem0x said:


> Helloooo beautiful! Welcome!



Thank you!


----------



## NLapplegirl

Hi everyone, I'm Nicole! I'm 32 and live in British Columbia, Canada  

View attachment DSC00964.jpg


View attachment DSC00490.jpg


----------



## BigJibbie

Hi, I´m Jibbie from Thailand. I´m 31 years / 160 cm /170kg 

View attachment Big Jibbie copy7.jpg


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Hi BJ -

Everything I know about Thailand I learned from watching "Anna and the King of Siam". Tell us about your country and your life. There are many here from the northern tier of USA and into Canada. We could probably tell you everything you want to know about 'snow' - and, believe me, it would be far more than you would ever want to know.


----------



## BigJibbie

"Anna and the King of Siam" is a little bit outdated . But Thailand is still a kingdom and we are a country of monarchists. Long live the king! We trust only the king - the dmocratic elected politicians are all gangsters and 100 % corrupt. 

Thailand is in South East Asia (near Vietnam), is wet, swallow and hot. Many Mosquitos. Most parts of the country are covered with rice, sugarcane, coconut palms and pineapples. Thailand produces much food. The Thai food is delicious and the best of the world. But you can get every food in Thailand, many big fastfood chains have stores in Thailand (McDonalds, Burger King, Carls Jr., Swensens, Pizza Hut, KFC and many many more). 

I live in the capital city Bangkok. Bangkok has 10, perhaps 15 million people citizens, nobody knows exactly. The town has grow the last 50 years with no real plan...


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

BigJibbie said:


> "Anna and the King of Siam" is a little bit outdated . But Thailand is still a kingdom and we are a country of monarchists. Long live the king! We trust only the king - the democratic elected politicians are all gangsters and 100 % corrupt.
> 
> Sounds a lot like the USA
> 
> Thailand is . . . hot. Many Mosquitos.
> 
> Just like Minnesota in the summertime.
> 
> 
> Thailand produces much food.
> 
> Again, sounds like Minnesota, many other parts of the USA and Canada - different foods, though.
> 
> 
> The Thai food is delicious and the best of the world. But you can get every food in Thailand, many big fastfood chains have stores in Thailand (McDonalds, Burger King, Carls Jr., Swensens, Pizza Hut, KFC and many many more).
> 
> Our food is pretty good too, but (IMHO) best when the trip from the farm to the table is very short.
> 
> I live in the capital city Bangkok. Bangkok has 10, perhaps 15 million people citizens, nobody knows exactly. The town has grow the last 50 years with no real plan...
> 
> Much like the government in the USA (No, I'm not a right-winger and I'm aware that this comment will probably land me on the Hyde Park board.



I have to add something here or the software thinks my message is too short. Ignore this sentence.


----------



## BigJibbie

Thailand is a buddhist country. Other religions are only small minorities... Muslims in South Thailand make trouble.. No snow. Never. Hot and wet the whole year

Now Thailand gets fat. Together with Malaysia we are the fattest country in asia. As teenager up to 15 years my weight was only 100 lbs. Now I m 31 and more than 370 lbs  . Of course the US are still much fatter, but we follow. Eating is one of the most important things for Thai people.


----------



## FaeryClutter

PITTSBURGH,PA - So happy to see DIMENSIONS is yet Online!! 
{ have been here before . . . in a time Far, Far Away . . . }
Much LOVE to all here !!

I'm Kate 50ish SWCPF { Retired } Blue/blonde 5'6" 25o lbs/
Used to live in NYC in late 90s [ Sheepshead Bay /Gerrittson Beach ]

Steady now Lol!!. . . looking for BBW-admirer who is Marriage-minded
-- I have no kids, love to travel abroad or stay home cuddling! 
Await: employed / retired Educated SPM Christian 
. . . we CAN Begin a New Life Together . . .! 

View attachment ka2015.JPG


----------



## Allie Cat

Welcome, fellow Pittsburgher!


----------



## FaeryClutter

Thank you, Pittsburgh Neighbor!! ( my niece will Love your Art Work - will forward to her . . .)


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

BigJibbie said:


> Thailand is a buddhist country. Other religions are only small minorities... Muslims in South Thailand make trouble.. No snow. Never. Hot and wet the whole year
> 
> Now Thailand gets fat. Together with Malaysia we are the fattest country in asia. As teenager up to 15 years my weight was only 100 lbs. Now I m 31 and more than 370 lbs  . Of course the US are still much fatter, but we follow. Eating is one of the most important things for Thai people.



One of your former countrymen is on the Minneapolis City Counsel up here. He makes the headlines quite regularly, largely because his district is a bubbling pot of trouble and he "tells it like it is".

This article appeared on Sunday, March 13, 2016. For the record, I think he's a good man, with a very tough job.

*In north Minneapolis, Council Member Blong Yang faces balancing act*


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Welcome to all the newbies!!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Welcome new faces! Glad to see you.


----------



## julia_ivey

*Hey y'all! New gal here that's hoping to make new friends!*


*Name:* Julia
*Age:* 32
*Location:* Tennessee
*Profession:* Currently working in the Insurance Industry, but went college for something totally different!
*Music:* All genres, but currently listening to Pop.
*Likes:* Being creative, reading books, watching movies, spa days (mani/pedis), shopping, hanging out with friends, etc.
*Dislikes:* Pessimistic attitudes, condescension, seafood/fish, having to wake up early, animal cruelty, etc.
*About me:* I've been a fairly shy "big girl" all my life, and I guess I am finally embracing who/what I am.


----------



## jessws61

It's been a loooooooooooong while since I've been on here so I thought I'd reintroduce myself. I need to make some friends. 

Name: Jessica
Age: 34
Location: Flint, MI
Music: Just about everything except rap and country, but mostly alternative and classic rock.
Likes: Making websites. Dogs. Smiling.
Dislikes: Carpenter ants. Jerks. Politics on Facebook.
About me: I have a boring life and that's how I like it! I have a web design business and I work from home. I love being able to hang out with my doggies all day.


----------



## Tad

Welcome Julia! How did you happento find your way here?

Welcome back, Jess . What's new?


----------



## julia_ivey

Hi Tad! I saw the name of the forum listed in an article I read somewhere, so I thought I would check it out.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Hi Julia! Hi Jess!


----------



## hmfinau

Name: Heather

Age: 41

Location: Salt Lake City, Utah

Profession: Healthcare Registrar

Hobbies: Interior design, Pinterest, Reading, Doodling 

Likes: Music, Movies, Kindness, Peace, Humor, Laughing, Animals, Travel.

Dislikes: Disrespectful people, Cancer, Judgmental people.

About me: I have been a member since 2009 but have rarely posted. I am a cancer survivor and after that a year ago I really started to do things for myself. I am all about positivity and being grateful for every moment.
__________________


----------



## SweetSexyDiane

WOW I don't know if you are still the owner Ruby but it has been forever since I have visited the BBW community. I miss the acceptance. Now in Canada. Wishing all a Happy Day!!


----------



## SweetSexyDiane

Ooops... my introduction & pic. My name is Diane. Living now in Canada, but from TN. I used to be an avid member of the BBW community until motherhood.  Now a mother of 4!! I own my own business... a party store. 

I do miss the acceptance and friendships that were made during that time of my life. I miss the dances and feeling pretty or dare I even say "sexy"  I am sure I am one of the older members now  but alas, time goes on with or without our acceptance. Don't be shy to say hello sometime. I love making new friends. 

Have a great day!
Diane 

View attachment _MG_6051.jpg


----------



## SweetSexyDiane

Holy crow!! sorry about the extra large size.


----------



## Tad

Hi Diane -- welcome (back). (nothing wrong with the pic, btw.)

Ruby was never the owner of Dimensions. It was Conrad (who founded the print version of Dimensions magazine), but a couple of years ago he retired from the place and sold it to a group that runs social/community type web sites. 

There are still a few people around this site from way back, but I admit not so many of us (I've been around since the beginning of the boards, minus a few short breaks and plus a name change in the middle for a while).

I hope motherhood and having your own business are both treating you well


----------



## x0emnem0x

SweetSexyDiane said:


> Holy crow!! sorry about the extra large size.



Welcome back gorgeous! The pic is fine, no worries.


----------



## RadiantRenee

Name: Renee
Age: 31
Location: Phoenix, Az
Profession: Webmodel, Camgirl, Princess of cuddles!
Music: Some of my favorites: Brandi Carlile, Bon Iver, Modest Mouse, First Aid Kit, Rachael Yamagata, CCR
Likes: Witty banter, discussions about imporbable scenarios, board games, FALLOUT, Sushi, my Yorkie Tiamat, cuddles, food
Dislikes: Big egos, diva attitudes, room temperature milk
About me: I am an easy going girl who loves to be the listener. After I feel comfortable with someone then they get all of me! Till then I am usually laid back and hiding behind a smile. 

View attachment 20150513_144835.jpg


----------



## Amiga

This is moi. I'm from the North East of the Uk. Stockton to be precise. 

What do I like? Big beautiful women and music! That will do me  

View attachment 6tin56f2944bbe82664d4203a7bf.jpg


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Welcome everyone!!


----------



## Kamily

I'm not new, but it's been awhile since I've been on here. Just wanted to say hi and I'll be hanging around catching up. 

View attachment 2015-12-29 22.31.12.png


----------



## CleverBomb

Welcome back!


----------



## Kamily

Thank you


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Kamily said:


> I'm not new, but it's been awhile since I've been on here. Just wanted to say hi and I'll be hanging around catching up.




Beautiful smile!


----------



## wisconfa

SweetSexyDiane said:


> Ooops... my introduction & pic. My name is Diane. Living now in Canada, but from TN. I used to be an avid member of the BBW community until motherhood.  Now a mother of 4!! I own my own business... a party store.
> 
> Yep, I remember chatting with you....Still Beautiful as ever !!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Kamily said:


> I'm not new, but it's been awhile since I've been on here. Just wanted to say hi and I'll be hanging around catching up.



Stick around!


----------



## Cher E. Bauhm

I don't care for sushi either.. &#128403;

Any fun bbw events coming up?


----------



## Cher E. Bauhm

Name: Jennifer (aka Cher E. Bauhm / LadyCherryBomb)
Age: 31
Location: Alabama
Profession: Staylor at home mom
Music: Most everything (except for super whiney/country)
Likes: Steak and Potatoes, Rom-Coms, Concerts and star gazing
Dislikes: Cold weather, super spicy food, inconsiderate/mean people
About me: aspiring ssbbw pinup model/Fashionista with a makeup addiction &#55357;&#56855;
Picture: 

View attachment IMG_20160513_143913.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160426_221620.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160213_174430.jpg


----------



## Amiga

Cher E. Bauhm said:


> Name: Jennifer (aka Cher E. Bauhm / LadyCherryBomb)
> Age: 31
> Location: Alabama
> Profession: Staylor at home mom
> Music: Most everything (except for super whiney/country)
> Likes: Steak and Potatoes, Rom-Coms, Concerts and star gazing
> Dislikes: Cold weather, super spicy food, inconsiderate/mean people
> About me: aspiring ssbbw pinup model/Fashionista with a makeup addiction &#55357;&#56855;
> Picture:



Beautiful woman.


----------



## Kamily

x0emnem0x said:


> Stick around!


 
Thanks! I sure will.


----------



## ChubChuckie

Hi y'all!

Name: Charles
Age: 27
Location: Florida
Profession: Self-employed, artist/pornographer/Jack-of-most-trades
Music: alternative/grunge/punk rock, most kinds of metal, folk, and a little bit of everything else when I'm in the mood for it.
Likes: animals, coffee, art, modern and postmodern design, music, chill times with friends, outdated technology, cartoons.
Dislikes: liars, bigots, Brussels sprouts, temperatures over 90 degrees.
About Me: I'm a fat guy who likes fat people of all genders. Here to make friends. I work from home and live with my awesome boyfriend and our 2 cats and 1 tiny dog.


----------



## vegascat

Name: vegascat
Age: 25
Location: NV, USA
Profession: Photo editor, freelance artist, bad poetry factory
Music: Einsturzende Neubauten, Nick Cave, Coil, Psychic TV, Dead Can Dance, those are some of my favorites.
Likes: Bourbon, b-movies, music, throwing parties, bread making.
Dislikes: Regular sleep schedules.
About me: Grew up in a record store, went to art school, lost myself instructing IT certification courses, found myself somewhere after. I like puppies and cats and drinking to bad movies. Sometimes I do art stuff. Looking for more friends.
some mugshots: 

View attachment 001portraits_018.jpg


View attachment 001portraits_002.jpg


View attachment 001portraits_087.jpg


View attachment 13330916_1046879455392522_2048276432156157081_n.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x

I like you. Your my kind of people.


----------



## vegascat

I do what I can.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Please do tell more about that bread making Vegas


----------



## landshark

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Please do tell more about that bread making Vegas



And what is your favorite Bourbon?


----------



## x0emnem0x

PS sue me for spelling you're incorrectly.


----------



## vegascat

x0emnem0x, you'll be hearing from my lawyer.

My favorite bourbon at the moment is Four Roses single barrel. My daily sipper is usually something cheaper like Jim Beam white label or Bulleit's bourbon. Usually neat, but I do like to make an old fashioned with Jim Beam every so often.

As far as bread making, I currently have two sourdough starters that are doing pretty well. Sourdough is great and a really diverse base that can be used for anything from crackers to pancakes. 

Recently I've been making naan with the discard from my starters. I love making rounds when I have the time, but it's hard to keep it in the house. Most of my bread is gone a couple of days after I make it thanks to hungry friends.

My favorite bread that I've ever made was an olive oil sourdough greek olive medley. I like the flatter bread you get from the olive oil weighing down the dough, but the best part is how soft it is and that it stays fresh much longer. The baked olives also add a lot of depth to the flavor of the bread and compliment the sourness of the sourdough.


----------



## Tad

I think after that description you can expect new people tracking you down to taste your breads.


----------



## landshark

vegascat said:


> My favorite bourbon at the moment is Four Roses single barrel. My daily sipper is usually something cheaper like Jim Beam white label or Bulleit's bourbon. Usually neat, but I do like to make an old fashioned with Jim Beam every so often.



I love a lot of the different small batch bourbons I can find. There's a great distillery just 5 minutes away from my home, and their aging room is like bourbon perfume! Bowman's Distillery, Fredericksburg, VA. Jefferson's Reserve is another one I like, while Wathen's, Blanton's, and Breckenridge being harder to come by but alway perfect for a special occasion. For regular sipping, Maker's Mark or Maker's 46 (neat, of course) are perfect.


----------



## vegascat

happily_married said:


> I love a lot of the different small batch bourbons I can find. There's a great distillery just 5 minutes away from my home, and their aging room is like bourbon perfume! Bowman's Distillery, Fredericksburg, VA. Jefferson's Reserve is another one I like, while Wathen's, Blanton's, and Breckenridge being harder to come by but alway perfect for a special occasion. For regular sipping, Maker's Mark or Maker's 46 (neat, of course) are perfect.



Hopefully I'll be making more money soon so I can break into things like Jefferson's reserve and George T. Stagg. I do like Maker's Mark, but was surprised at how much I disliked Maker's 46.

I used to live in a small town surrounded by three different breweries, so I know the feeling. Being able to pick up pallets of blemished cans of fresh local beer for next to nothing was amazing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fresh, hot baked bread and... buttah. That is all.


----------



## The13thDoctor

Hello all,

I'm Bill, a middle-aged-but-thinks-younger techie in a stable, but touch-free relationship (my partner has health issues, both physical and not). I'm here because, well, I need people to talk with, perhaps people who are in my situation. Not an FA per se, I just never did bother with labels or physical limitations.

This introduction is long overdue, it's kinda late where I am and I'm a little punchy. I promise I will be much more articulate in future threads


----------



## asdfghjk

Hi Dimensions Forums!

My name is Susan. I am 28 years old and I live in Spokane, Washington.


----------



## Tad

*waves* hi Susan!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

asdfghjk said:


> Hi Dimensions Forums!
> 
> My name is Susan. I am 28 years old and I live in Spokane, Washington.


Lucky you to live in Spokane. Lucky Spokane to have you there.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Hi Susan!!! Hi Bill! Welcome.


----------



## AuntHen

Hello to all the new people and alumni. I have been absent awhile, so just saying hello again


----------



## Blockierer

fat9276 said:


> Hello to all the new people and alumni. I have been absent awhile, so just saying hello again


Welcome back


----------



## Cors

Hello lovelies, it has been a while... over 4 years? Time flies. 

So I went from being crazy busy to having too much time on my hands. I know the community isn't as active now but it sure feels good to see familiar faces around here. 

I am now in a relationship with an amazing SSBHM (mmm I know :wubu who had no idea that FA/FFAs existed at all and I am slowly introducing him to the community that kept me from feeling so alone in my younger, confused and angsty years. 

Looking forward to catching up with everyone!


----------



## 300PlusILove

Cors said:


> Hello lovelies, it has been a while... over 4 years? Time flies.
> 
> So I went from being crazy busy to having too much time on my hands. I know the community isn't as active now but it sure feels good to see familiar faces around here.
> 
> I am now in a relationship with an amazing SSBHM (mmm I know :wubu who had no idea that FA/FFAs existed at all and I am slowly introducing him to the community that kept me from feeling so alone in my younger, confused and angsty years.
> 
> Looking forward to catching up with everyone!


Congrats and wow he is very lucky. When i was heavier was so impossible to find a beauty to date. Im happy for him and you.

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## 300PlusILove

Just wanted to say hi to everyone here and let you all know im going to be very active here. A bit about me... located in Houston TX so yes i may sound somewhat country lol!!! I work as a security guard supervisor. I enjoy seafood buffets , electronics , video games , going to local art events , learning new things , online radio shows , movies and much more! Im going to also have to let this be known...to all the ladies with very big and heavy legs I can turn into Mr magical leg massager rett fast for ya no prob lmao!!! 

View attachment IMG_20160820_160732.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160820_193239.jpg


----------



## BigCutiePiper

Name: Piper
Age: 34
Location: California
Profession: Web Model
Music: Like most kinds, but really into Hip Hop. My favorite band is Sublime though. If it makes me want to shake my ass or it touches my heart I am all about it.
Likes: Good movies, Good Friends, Good Food, Tattoos, Music, Road Trips, The Beach, Hugs and cuddles
Dislikes: Mean people
About me: I am genuine, caring and a hopeless romantic
Picture: 

View attachment 10947301_10152523021596637_6887633894600833523_n.jpg


----------



## 300PlusILove

BigCutiePiper said:


> Name: Piper
> Age: 34
> Location: California
> Profession: Web Model
> Music: Like most kinds, but really into Hip Hop. My favorite band is Sublime though. If it makes me want to shake my ass or it touches my heart I am all about it.
> Likes: Good movies, Good Friends, Good Food, Tattoos, Music, Road Trips, The Beach, Hugs and cuddles
> Dislikes: Mean people
> About me: I am genuine, caring and a hopeless romantic
> Picture:


Welcome cutie

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Welcome to all the new people - glad to see you


----------



## 300PlusILove

Hey there green thanks lot dear I appreciate it.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Welcome noobies!


----------



## JolieRonde

Hellooooo to the newbiiies , so glad to see youuu [emoji442][emoji442]


----------



## Marshmallow_Girl

Name: Candy

Age: 39

Location: College Park, Maryland, 15 minutes outside DC.

Profession: I work with babies and children that have developmental disabilities.

Music: I tend to focus on rock related music but I really love it all (except Nickelback  )

Likes: Museums, cool sunny days, quality snuggles, laughing until my tummy hurts.

Dislikes: Closemindedness

About me: I was born and raised in Nova Scotia, and moved to Maryland in 2003. I'm divorced and have a 13 year old. 
I've always been a confident person but living in this area has been tough.
DC is a very image conscious city and dating as a fat woman has been very frustrating.
I would love to find someone that I have great chemistry with and who can appreciate all this hotness!  

View attachment 20161004_205811.jpg


----------



## Tad

Welcome, Marshmallow!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Mallow, you so purdy! Welcome!


----------



## Jhalem

I am a gainer. I want to be 400 pounds. I love fat people. I have a somewhat weird gender identity and sexuality. I spend all of my time on a computer. I am 23. I spend a lot of time on Discord. I have been on Fantasy Feeder, Feabie, Grommr and other places on Tumblr and Discord before actually visiting these forums that I have known about for so long. Really happy that this place has changed history and since I have ambitious goals for my life, I want to make things even better for fat people. :wubu:


----------



## Mandalorieann

My name is Manda.(Mandalorieann) Im at 400+lb SSBBW nerd girl with a kinky mind.I live in Texas and enjoy nerd-ism,baking, karaoke, stuffing my face and showing off my double stack belly. I'm a growing goddess and love getting to know other's like myself! I'm body positive and believe big is beautiful at any size. 









[/IMG]


----------



## Cobra Verde

Isn't Mandalorian what Boba Fett was? Yeah, I think you'll fit in here.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Okay, so an introduction. Amanda Lynn, recently moved to NYC, by way of Baton Rouge and Lafayette. Lesbian, recently came out, summer 2016. Likes: craft beer, late nights out, and intense books. Dislikes, Jello, romaine lettuce, and frauds. 

See you out there.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Helloooo ladies!


----------



## Tad

Welcome Amanda Lynn! I hope you find some of what you are looking for here.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tad said:


> Welcome Amanda Lynn! I hope you find some of what you are looking for here.



Thank you for your kind words


----------



## landshark

AmandaLynn said:


> Thank you for your kind words



Welcome! I'm glad to see new members join the club!


----------



## AmandaLynn

happily_married said:


> Welcome! I'm glad to see new members join the club!



Kind of new to the whole scene, happy to be here. Just seeing what this is all about.


----------



## Tiffany08

Very nice pic Mandalorian and also very nice double belly Thanks for sharing it!!


----------



## x0emnem0x

AmandaLynn said:


> Kind of new to the whole see, happy to be here. Just seeing what this is all about.



Well, to summarize... a bunch of love and acceptance, usually like minded people but also a lot of headbutting, fun jokes, silly pictures, and friendship. At least that's my experience. I've become friends with a lot of people from here and have been friends on Facebook.


----------



## landshark

x0emnem0x said:


> Well, to summarize... a bunch of love and acceptance, usually like minded people *but also a lot of headbutting*, fun jokes, silly pictures, and friendship. At least that's my experience. I've become friends with a lot of people from here and have been friends on Facebook.





Not the Dims I know! 

Really, though, AmandaLynn, the vast majority of the head butting takes place in Hyde Park so it's easy to avoid if you so choose.


----------



## AmandaLynn

happily_married said:


> Not the Dims I know!
> 
> Really, though, AmandaLynn, the vast majority of the head butting takes place in Hyde Park so it's easy to avoid if you so choose.



Sounds like my kind of place!


----------



## x0emnem0x

What he said... stay in The Lounge, that's the fun part of Dims. LOL. You're so pretty by the way!


----------



## AmandaLynn

x0emnem0x said:


> What he said... stay in The Lounge, that's the fun part of Dims. LOL. You're so pretty by the way!



Why thank you, that will make me blush


----------



## Allie Cat

Welcome, pretty girl


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Welcome Amanda Lynn


----------



## AmandaLynn

Iannathedriveress said:


> Welcome Amanda Lynn



Thank you all again for being so accommodating.


----------



## socrates74

Thanks for picture.


----------



## Fleur

I am new and wanted to say hello! 
I am glad to be here.

Age: 25
Profession: I have a bachelor in languages and I'm currently follow my dream: being a photographer.
Location: Italy
Music: Love all kinds of music. But, jazz has a special place in my heart.
Likes: Photography, Dogs, Guinea Pigs, Yoga, Nature, Cooking, Meditation, Literature, Positive Thinking.
Dislikes: Rigidity in thinking. Negative people. People against animals. Anti-fat bigots. 

View attachment IMG_20160524_072015.jpg


----------



## azerty

BigCutieFleur said:


> I am new and wanted to say hello!
> I am glad to be here.
> 
> Age: 25
> Profession: I have a bachelor in languages and I'm currently follow my dream: being a photographer.
> Location: Italy
> Music: Love all kinds of music. But, jazz has a special place in my heart.
> Likes: Photography, Dogs, Guinea Pigs, Yoga, Nature, Cooking, Meditation, Literature, Positive Thinking.
> Dislikes: Rigidity in thinking. Negative people. People against animals. Anti-fat bigots.



Very nice picture


----------



## Fleur

azerty said:


> Very nice picture



Thank you!


----------



## Am Jim

Nice to see you new peeps! 

PS, how can you dislike jello?


----------



## unafraidzeo

I'm just a single 31 male. I work two jobs and goes to college to get a degree in accounting. I mostly nerdy. I enjoy tv, video games, comics and so. I currently live in SC. I'm a down to earth person 

View attachment 52d27423-13d6-45e4-8ae6-bbdb901d93ee.jpg


----------



## SSBBWKandy

Hi! I'm SSBBW Kandy or Kandy Foxx. 
I'm 35, an office manager and model from Washington state 

View attachment PicsArt_01-15-08.43.12.jpg


View attachment 16508301_10211540254039274_3249436511120176306_n.jpg


View attachment 14520507_10210259080170728_4294528529259703966_n.jpg


----------



## unafraidzeo

SSBBWKandy said:


> Hi! I'm SSBBW Kandy or Kandy Foxx.
> I'm 35, an office manager and model from Washington state



You look very lovey Ms. Foxx


----------



## Allie Cat

SSBBWKandy said:


> Hi! I'm SSBBW Kandy or Kandy Foxx.
> I'm 35, an office manager and model from Washington state



Oh my gosh, you're amazing <3


----------



## AmandaLynn

SSBBWKandy said:


> Hi! I'm SSBBW Kandy or Kandy Foxx.
> I'm 35, an office manager and model from Washington state


Welcome!!!


----------



## Leem

SSBBWKandy said:


> Hi! I'm SSBBW Kandy or Kandy Foxx.
> I'm 35, an office manager and model from Washington state



Welcome to Dims


----------



## Omodono

Hello Hello, i'd may as well post a thing here. 
see where it goes. being a new years resolution to be more social.

Name: Omar
Age: 23
Location: Oregon, Usa
Profession: Student, I.T. support staff
Music: mostly 70's-90's Rock, PoP, dubstep/chillstep/remixes
Likes: Zombie flicks, the beach, bbw/ssbbw (obviously x3) scenic drives
Dislikes: Mashed potatoes, and pickles 
About me: just your run of the mill latino, nothing truly speshul here. 
i'll go ahead and treat this post/replies like an ask me anything. 
picture:

lol hate my hair tho xD  

View attachment photo_2017-01-13_22-57-35.jpg


View attachment photo_2017-01-13_22-57-27.jpg


----------



## wondercake

Hi
I am new here. Hope to meet people at this forum and find understanding for my interests.

I try to understand why I grow fat and try to find people who understand me. THe first time it was hard to understand why my thin and sportif body becomes fat (176 pounds - 264 pounds).

This progress doesnt stop. Thats why I am here. I try to accept und hope to find people who can help me and give me some hints how it is easier to live with my changing body. 

View attachment IMG_5247 (2).jpg


----------



## Tad

Welcome Omar, Wondercake! I hope you find what you are looking for here


----------



## steeler man

Divorced, performing artist, Geek (cosplay and love Science Fiction and fantasy literature, art and films). Craft Beers. Love good coffee. 

View attachment 157543_739298511_1831294837_q.jpg


----------



## Christoo

Christine from Ct hi everyone!  

View attachment 10941460_10203354393332621_7068082207560079177_n.jpg


----------



## Tad

Welcome, Christine!


----------



## steeler man

You are stunning! Much happiness to you


----------



## Christoo

Tad said:


> Welcome, Christine!



Hi thank you!


----------



## Christoo

steeler man said:


> You are stunning! Much happiness to you



I am hoping that was for me LOL  thank you!


----------



## Pattie Vincent

Beauty is found within, so be confident whatever your size may be.


----------



## AngelCros

Hi, I'm Angel Cross, a 31 year old content writer and website designer. I am also a former adult industry model. I am from the south, but live in Denver, which I love. I'm into swimming, cooking, reading, BDSM, fashion, and crafts.

I'm on Twitter as well @lilangelcross 

View attachment 17426159_10212193554304449_8038528942751622765_n.jpg


View attachment cherry_nightie_by_angel_cross-d5q2vbg.jpg


View attachment sillyangel_by_angel_cross-d9k4rrj.jpg


----------



## AmandaLynn

AngelCros said:


> Hi, I'm Angel Cross, a 31 year old content writer and website designer. I am also a former adult industry model. I am from the south, but live in Denver, which I love. I'm into swimming, cooking, reading, BDSM, fashion, and crafts.
> 
> I'm on Twitter as well @lilangelcross



Very lovely! Nice, welcome!!


----------



## Tracii

Welcome all new people.


----------



## Marshmallow Minotaur

Name: Frank.

Age: 59.

Location: New Jersey.

Profession: IT admin.

Music: Classic rock.

Likes: Books, movies, history, music, weightlifting.

Dislikes: People who hurt children, animal, and other people; noise and crowds.

About me: I'm a short fat bear who wants to get a lot fatter. I always hated my weight and tried to lose. But something made me change how I look at things and made me realize I do love being fat. What's more, I want to get even fatter. Fatter than I ever was. 

I'm about 5'5" and 225 lbs, 49" belly. I'd love to see myself at 265-280. I'd love to see myself with a 55-56" belly that ripples and jiggles. 

View attachment IMG_5555.JPG


----------



## Christoo

Marshmallow Minotaur said:


> Name: Frank.
> 
> Age: 59.
> 
> Location: New Jersey.
> 
> Profession: IT admin.
> 
> Music: Classic rock.
> 
> Likes: Books, movies, history, music, weightlifting.
> 
> Dislikes: People who hurt children, animal, and other people; noise and crowds.
> 
> About me: I'm a short fat bear who wants to get a lot fatter. I always hated my weight and tried to lose. But something made me change how I look at things and made me realize I do love being fat. What's more, I want to get even fatter. Fatter than I ever was.
> 
> I'm about 5'5" and 225 lbs, 49" belly. I'd love to see myself at 265-280. I'd love to see myself with a 55-56" belly that ripples and jiggles.




Hello..welcome you are gorgeous! :wubu:


----------



## Tad

Welcome MM, and I love your user name!


----------



## Marshmallow Minotaur

Christoo said:


> Hello..welcome you are gorgeous! :wubu:



Thank you!


----------



## Marshmallow Minotaur

Tad said:


> Welcome MM, and I love your user name!



Thanks, glad I found this site.


----------

